# The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread!



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I feel like this would be a great thread for the Scirocco Community since we are more like a family than many other VW Communities!
Of cource with Cincy 2009 just over I figured what better time to start a thread like this. This thread is for general Chit Chat for all Scirocco Owners who are on-line and just wants to conversate with other Scirocco Owner who are also on-line!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

vroooom pshhht.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*

Hi, I'm Cody and I have a Scirocco.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm Lars and i am a Scirocco-dependent.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

ok, i guess i will intoduce myself since thats what were doing here.









name is tyler, and im hoping for 430hp this fall.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (OSLer)*

For those who don't know me I was the first ever cincy post whore winner (2007)! Since then I've toned it down. 
My name is Brian, or as many of the eastern guys will say Spinney! 
I have a 1 : 1 scale Scirocco model with fully working doors and hood!


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I'm Rob,one of the older guys here,52. Currently on my 5th rocc.A 77, (Alteschule)


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (alteschule)*

hey ya'll! 
i'm Noah (most of ya'll know me) i've been ehre for a few years, owned 5 sciroccos all together.
Currently driving a stratus SXT coupe (3G eclipse 2.5L rolled into a stratus coupe body) 
No VW projects as of now because of cash flow and no garage! but i do plan on getting another in the next few years... i hope! well prolly when this car is paid off (5 years to go







)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey! I'm Amber, one of your officially designated Scirocco Forum princesses (crowned by the Queen Cathy - aka punchbug - herself) and also have a weird craving and liking for the Scirocco








I use emoticons way too much, and I love talking to you all








I own a 1981 Colibri Green (or Cedar green? I painted it wrong and can't remember which color it is now...and was originally...







) Mk1 and love it. Glenn is finally working great now, and the only things that need to be fixed are:
-me driving him more often
-the radio
-the speedometer
-idle problems (but like everyone told me at Cincy this weekend, it's a Scirocco, it'll always have idle problems







)
That is all.


_Modified by Konomi at 12:15 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Hey alteschule, aren't you from around Stover ( I think I remember seeing that in your profile before)? I used to live in Sedalia. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anyway, look out, Colorado is sending tornados your way.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Hello, I'm matt.e. (Matthew, Matt, Matty, Mattie, Oster, Ostrich, Scirocco Hooligan, Hoolie, etc...). I have a Scirocco addiction, am obsessed with monkeys and love cats (and my wife). I spend _way_ too much time on the Vortex. For some reason I'm hooked on reading locked threads in the MKIII and MKIV forums. I'm on my third MKI Scirocco.  Firefox rules! You can find me with the same username on slovw rarely posting . That is all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Thanks for stealing my idea, Spinney!!















I'm Chris. I have Sciroccos. Paul needs to sticky this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Thanks for stealing my idea, Spinney!!















I'm Chris. I have Sciroccos. Paul needs to sticky this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chris I've been planning a thread like this since after cincy 2007, and I even think we discuss some after that cincy. But now 2 year later and after cincy 2009 I figured it was time!
Paul probably won't even need to sticky it, because I feel it will always be on top of the front page


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

My name is Mash. I have a problem. I have a few problems.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

i wonder how many pages we can get outta this dealie?!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_i wonder how many pages we can get outta this dealie?!
















I wonder how many the forum software can handle? We'll be sure to fill 'em up.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hello, I'm Rob. 
I bought my 1983 Scirocco when I was 15. It has a [past] habit of eating fuel pumps. There is also a dent on the driver's side door and rocker panel, which will be repaired soon







. I am trying to keep my car as stock as possible with some small modifications, such as the valve cover. I daily drive my car, so I avoid mods that could be broken easily or mess with the way the car runs.
I currently live in Dayton, Ohio, although I am from Atlanta. I am almost 18 and I will be a senior in H.S. next year. At this point in time, I would like to attend Case Western Reserve to acquire a pre-vet or pre-med major after next year.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I wonder how many the forum software can handle? We'll be sure to fill 'em up.










pnw forum chat thread makes it to over a 1000 pages each month, im sure we will be fine.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_i wonder how many pages we can get outta this dealie?!
















That's not what is really important, and that's not one of the goals for this thread, it just a ways to chat with other who are online!
My local gtg has one of the longest lasting threads 3518 pages! But as I said that's not what the thread is intended for!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 2:11 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

in


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (mr lee)*

before


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (CodeMan)*

The lock, which won't happen hopefully!
I think mr lee was referring to be home from cincy!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 2:33 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*

*waves hello*
The "e" in echassin stands for Eric.
I am the current custodian of a Mars Red 81 S on Cups which is an exact clone of one I had when I was a kid. I rarely drive it because I don't want anything to happen to it.
I was slow to notice that this is by far the nicest forum, for which I apologize. I've only recently begun putting screen names together with real names, cars, personalities. etc... so bear with me.
I would like to get to Cincy one year but as of now I still won't risk rain, breakdown, or accident. Maybe I can bring it in an enclosed trailer







or I may just pack the clan in the SUV and go without the car, just for the road trip and the company.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I own a 1981 Colibri Green (or Cedar green? I painted it wrong and can't remember which color it is now...and was originally...







) 

WRONG!!! You painted it the right color, as the body shop just matched the color to the door jambs, so you have a Cedar Green Metallic rocco!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
I would like to get to Cincy one year but as of now I still won't risk rain. Maybe I can bring it in an enclosed trailer. .

Hummm. I'm going to be nice and say it's a car and need to be driven.... and yes even in the rain.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to breakdowns that's why I drive mine like it's stolen all the time so if it's going to breakdown more than likely it's going to be around the house and then when a long trip comes up ... it will be good to go.
I'm Chris and I drive a well patina’ed (faded) 88 Tornado Red 16v











_Modified by BluDemon at 3:00 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (mr lee)*

Cool, finally we have this thread


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_*waves hello*
The "e" in echassin stands for Eric.
I am the current custodian of a Mars Red 81 S on Cups which is an exact clone of one I had when I was a kid. I rarely drive it because I don't want anything to happen to it.
I was slow to notice that this is by far the nicest forum, for which I apologize. I've only recently begun putting screen names together with real names, cars, personalities. etc... so bear with me.
I would like to get to Cincy one year but as of now I still won't risk rain, breakdown, or accident. Maybe I can bring it in an enclosed trailer







or I may just pack the clan in the SUV and go without the car, just for the road trip and the company.

Eric, you know as well as I do that sciroccojim has a history of being the same way about his car(s). If he'll drive his car to Cincy in the rain, you can too.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Eric, you know as well as I do that sciroccojim has a history of being the same way about his car(s). If he'll drive his car to Cincy in the rain, you can too.










+1. We're even planning on driving Glenn next year, rain or shine (he just needs a new wiper motor as fast on there is 20 times slower than on any other car I've seen)....and I'm sure everyone knows how I am with driving our mk1s in moisture-ous conditions.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Nataku)*

Hellz yeah. They were made to be driven. Breakdowns be damned. Just keep 'em out of the salt, mkay?
Brendan


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Lord_Verminaard)*

Are we all so bored with our jobs that we need this? OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey, I'm Andy, aka Flandy, and I represent 50% of TEAM ANDY® (35% by volume)
I'm English, I live in England, in a house, with my girlfriend Hannah.








I have 3 mk1 Sciroccos, one of which lives in LA with The other half (or 65%) of TEAM ANDY® and has a 16v in it.
The other two live here in the UK one of which is my Long term project, a Storm model with a 20v turbo lump, LSD, big turbo etc. The second has a stock 20v turbo lump and WAS my daily driver, until some Bint drove into it and wrote it off.








Current daily is now an E39 BMW 528i which I bought to keep the daily off the road over winter. Best laid plans.......








Not done very much lately, as I've been broke, and hindered by a lack of facilities but I just moved to a new place with a garage, and all sorts of evil plans are afoot...........


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I shall quickly introduce myself here too.
I'm Brian. Konomi (Amber) is my fiance, we have his-and-hers Mk1s. Mine is an Alpine white '80. Along with Matt.e. I am also a monkey nut. We live in the fridgid (and scortching during the summer months) climate on Minnesota.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (polov8)*

this thread just took a turn for the worse....


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I am a monkey nut.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_









Oh wow, just noticed how wrong that sounded.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

No worries, I made a similar slip in mr lee's Belinda thread.








Edit for the own -










_Modified by CodeMan at 9:20 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Eric, you know as well as I do that sciroccojim has a history of being the same way about his car(s). If he'll drive his car to Cincy in the rain, you can too.









It's not just the special water soluble metal VW used on Mk1s that has me concerned, it's also the other cars on the road. It seems like I see more than a fair share of Sciroccos in a crumpled state. I don't know why or even if it's a real phenomenon. Maybe I just notice wrecked Sciroccos more than wrecked Kias. Maybe modern SUVs are too big to see our tiny cars easily, or people aren't careful enough while blabla-ing on their cell-phones. I just hesitate to take the risk because the car is worth much more to me than its monetary value.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_No worries, I made a similar slip in mr lee's Belinda thread.









*goes to look*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Konomi)*

so today i stumbled across a seat of black BBS seats, how rare are these? never seen the seats before...anyone else?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_so today i stumbled across a seat of black BBS seats, how rare are these? never seen the seats before...anyone else? 

pics??


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*

Kameirocco, your signature made me think of this:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Konomi)*

So Amber, now that you've seen the huge party that is Cincy, you're absolutely hooked, aren't you?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Konomi)*

ha ha, this forum has two monkey nuts


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_ha ha, this forum has two monkey nuts

One isn't enough, and three is too many.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

and weird


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_ha ha, this forum has two monkey *nuts*








nuts he he


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
*goes to look*























Here, lemme help you with that.

_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan to mr lee* »_Damn, that got there fast.
Are you missing a nut? I found one under my couch.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_ha ha, this forum has two monkey nuts


Well, "Sometimes you feel like a Nut, Sometimes you don't...."

berk


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello to everyone!
My name is Fred, and I have owned 5 Rocco's until now, and only one Mk2.
My first car ever, was a 1978 Mk1 , bought in 81. I always had a soft spot for Mk1 Scirocco's...
I am presently restoring a Mk1, and hopefully, will be able to attend Cincy in 2010.
Fred


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_Well, "Sometimes you feel like a Nut, Sometimes you don't...."








Here's one from the 70's....posted for Brian's and matt.e's enjoyment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgTFwP86mJI&NR=1
and here's one from the 80's








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjVKUap1HgU
By the way, this is Amber/Konomi, since *SOMEONE* (who is currently snoring in the other room) decided not to log out.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_vroooom pshhht. 


Yeah, that. With less valves!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Kameirocco, your signature made me think of this:









hahaahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*

Hello, my name is Jeff and I'm a Sciroccoholic. I've been one since 1977, when I went for my first Scirocco ride. They say about Sciroccos, they are so good don't even try them once or you will be hooked for life. Nothing could be truer.
I have owned 4 (3 mk1 + 1 mk2) Sciroccos in my life. I still have the mk2. I am sorry to say that my wife has also succumbed to the powerful intoxication. She owns one (mk1) as well.
At this stage in our lives we don't see a way out. We have been looking to down size our housing since the kids are about to leave the nest. Do you know how hard it is to find a 3 bedroom townhouse with a 6 car garage?
It's been 15 hours since my last Scirocco drive. I can feel the darkness closing in. 
I need to go for a drive.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_At this stage in our lives we don't see a way out. We have been looking to down size our housing since the kids are about to leave the nest. Do you know how hard it is to find a 3 bedroom townhouse with a 6 car garage?


6 car garage? Two Sciroccos and two daily drivers, plus....???? That might help in your search.








While I've not been an addict as long as Jeff here (I was only 3 years old in '77), I have been quite true to the cause since my first purchase of one in 1993.
Oh yeah I almost forgot. See Jeff, with downsizing the housing situation, that frees up more money to sink into what should be your next pursuit - flying.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*

Just checking in today while I check a few post cincy threads!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

morning wood...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_At this stage in our lives we don't see a way out. We have been looking to down size our housing since the kids are about to leave the nest. Do you know how hard it is to find a 3 bedroom townhouse with a 6 car garage?
It's been 15 hours since my last Scirocco drive. I can feel the darkness closing in.


1) Go rural, that's what I'll do when the kids are grown and I can't stand the property taxes here anymore: nice little country house with a hanger hidden in the woods for all your stuff! I have a friend in Kentucky who did this. His house overlooks a big scenic rolling property with ponds, grass, trees, etc... and in the woods he has a monster building with race cars, etc... that you can't see at all. The building was around $50000, a lot but less than I thought.
2) You can extend the number of hours without driving the car by constantly checking in on it in the garage (if anyone sees you caressing it, quickly retort that you're dusting it off). When things get really bad, push it out into the driveway to see it in the sun. That's what I do, and it seems to control the pangs







.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (echassin)*

Good morning.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (matt.e.)*

so what is this for?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_so what is this for?









Tony are you talking about this thread?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
6 car garage? Two Sciroccos and two daily drivers, plus....???? That might help in your search.








While I've not been an addict as long as Jeff here (I was only 3 years old in '77), I have been quite true to the cause since my first purchase of one in 1993.
Oh yeah I almost forgot. See Jeff, with downsizing the housing situation, that frees up more money to sink into what should be your next pursuit - flying.
















Thus the need for additional garage space.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Hello, my name is Jeff and I'm a Sciroccoholic. I've been one since 1977, when I went for my first Scirocco ride. 
Great story. Hi, I'm Chad, a recovering 'roccoholic. I bought a used Mars Red 1980 in 1986 - the first car I'd ever made payments on. I was a broke college student and was not prepared for the, err, demanding nature of Scirocco ownership. (Having previously daily-driven a '76 Super Beetle and a '73 914, you'd think I'd have been better prepared) so in 1989 I replaced him with a new VW Fox (which I drove to work today, so from a reliability factor I can't complain!)
My current Scirocco is 1/16 scale. Mars Red with black. And for some reason, it doesn't have a hood. I should fix that.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (kerensky)*

god this weather today is killing me.. ugh.. cincy weather BLOWS! give me back my portland weather!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
At this stage in our lives we don't see a way out. We have been looking to down size our housing since the kids are about to leave the nest. Do you know how hard it is to find a 3 bedroom townhouse with a 6 car garage?



Good thing we're going to up-size next, but it's a pain. We have a decent sized condo (about 1800 sq ft IIRC), but with a two car garage it's a nightmare as I gotta park the Kia outside and my Mk1 at my dad's house where the garage is insanely dirty (even the car cover doesn't help) and I have to worry about dents and dings appearing from no-where. I can't wait to get at least a 3 car garage so all I'll have to do is park the Kia outside and everything else will be in one place.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, someone broke into my dad's garage last night. They got into the garage and shuffled through tool boxes and grabbed a screw driver to use to get into the cars. My uncle parks his truck outside and always locks it. They used the screw driver to try and punch the lock out on the p/s of his truck. He doesn't keep anything in there and the truck isn't really of any value ('94 Dakota), and they also shuffled through my dad's car (also parked outside). My Scirocco was in the garage under a car cover and is locked. It looks like they left that alone but they got into my brother's car parked right next to it, but there was nothing in there either. Damn....that's one thing that makes me glad I don't live here anymore. My car would have been broken into for sure.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

^^^ WTF, that sucks.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*








I hate thieves.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah. We all have a pretty good idea of who they are (a house down the street has 4 guys in their 20s living there. The steal for drug/booze money type). They weren't the smartest of people, as they left the screw-driver on the ground next to the truck door. We filed a police report and the cops took that in for evidence. 
It's scary as this neighborhood used to be the type that you'd never see this happening in. 20 years ago everyone knew everyone else, younger couples with small kids were the vast majority of home owners and nobody ever really bothered to lock their doors. How things have changed......I'm scared to even park in the street anymore in fear of getting my mirror broke off or getting side-swiped.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Yeah. We all have a pretty good idea of who they are (a house down the street has 4 guys in their 20s living there. The steal for drug/booze money type). They weren't the smartest of people, as they left the screw-driver on the ground next to the truck door. We filed a police report and the cops took that in for evidence. 
It's scary as this neighborhood used to be the type that you'd never see this happening in. 20 years ago everyone knew everyone else, younger couples with small kids were the vast majority of home owners and nobody ever really bothered to lock their doors. How things have changed......I'm scared to even park in the street anymore in fear of getting my mirror broke off or getting side-swiped. 

Nothing wrong with being smartly cautious, but don't live with such fear that you don't do things you enjoy. I'll use my seat cover analogy...I will never put them on a car I own. The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats. Live life for the moment. That's why it's called "The Present".


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Thieves suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So does this thunderstorm.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Nothing wrong with being smartly cautious, but don't live with such fear that you don't do things you enjoy. I'll use my seat cover analogy...I will never put them on a car I own. The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats. Live life for the moment. That's why it's called "The Present".

Good advice, Jeff. That's why I live by it.
Hi, I'm Joe and I'm a Sciroccoholic.
Everyone: _"Hi, Joe"_
So, I daily drive (for the most part) a 1987 16V Scirocco. It is Tornado red and not the least bit pink. It will have a 2.0-liter in it soon and it is full of plaid (and evil). 
I've only had this Scirocco for almost 10 years now but I was hooked when I saw a Kolibri Green Mk1 in about 1994. It took me 6 more years to own one, but damn I love it.
Here's the car (at Cincy, no less!)








This thread is going to be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So does this thunderstorm.

Oh so nice here in OH still


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats. 

That's awesome.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

@ Nataku: Sux about the break-in. It's almost worse that the would-be thieves didn't get anything and just basically vandalized your dad's and brother's cars.
@ Konomi: Thanks for the commercials, I remember the one from the '80's unfortunately (or maybe that's a good thing, I haven't killed as many brain cells as I thought







).
@ Anyone complaining about their local weather: I won't mention that it's 72 and sunny here on the Central Coast. Nope, wouldn't do that to you.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats. 

Sig'd for troof!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
@ Anyone complaining about their local weather: I won't mention that it's 72 and sunny here on the Central Coast. Nope, wouldn't do that to you.

you sob


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cathy: I saw this and thought of you


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

HAHAHAHA!!! zomg... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think it was just really hilarious 'cuz i'm half way buzzed right now







i know i know, shock and surprise...


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

What did I miss?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy: I saw this and thought of you

















Bwaahahahahaha!!!!!!
Any way to change "red wine" to "Alexander Keith's?"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Late to the party, but my name is Fraser, and I too am a sciroccoholic.
I have not seen mine in a few weeks because its getting torn apart, not to worry, we have the technology, we will make it better.
P.S. its freakin weird not seeing the cincy thread up top in my watched topics anymore


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats.
Love that - definitely sig-worthy.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I definitely want a small house with a big building for cars and stuff. I have the boat, motorcycle and cars, plus I'm a drummer, so I'd love a rehearsal room/studio....but it would have to be somewhat climate-controlled. I have an oversize garage now and I'm able to cram the boat, Scirocco and daily into it (sideways) so I know I'm pretty lucky, but I waited a long time for it.
Drove/bought my first Scirocco (a rusty '75) in 1983. My second was a pristine '78 with 32k on the clock, third was a new '85 white Wolfsburg, 4th was a pristine Cosmos '81 "S". Yeah, I'm lucky to have had a few nice ones.
I'm thinking of painting the '80 in the next year or so.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

thought these were kinda cool, even a snow flake one... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...02312


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Nothing wrong with being smartly cautious, but don't live with such fear that you don't do things you enjoy. I'll use my seat cover analogy...I will never put them on a car I own. The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats. Live life for the moment. That's why it's called "The Present".

Exactly - very well put. I'm cautious, but not overly so. It's not good to live in fear because that's not living at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_









This is awesome!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_









Man do I have a joke that goes with this picture...but it would probably get this thread http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif!


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

A monkey goes into a bar and says: bartender,I've been on the road a long time,headed to cinci....give a beer. ok,someone add on!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I definitely want a small house with a big building for cars and stuff.

I live in an 800 sq. ft. house. I've spent the last week or so getting my "stuff" moved into a 900 sq. ft. hangar. It's all about priorities. As of today I've pretty well gotten the tools / workbenches set up. Ideally I'd like to move a lot of "the barn" over to the hangar, a job I'm not really looking forward to, but would allow me to organize the haphazard pile of parts.
Why have a big house? All I use it for is to sleep.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'll never be able to afford a house here. The prices have been jacked up by retirees from SoCal and parents who buy a house so their college kid has a place to stay until they graduate or drop out and then expect to sell it for a profit. Case in point: my in-laws place was purchased in the '70's for 30-something-grand, now it's worth $600,000+. It's insane. Rent is out of control as well, apartments are on par with San Francisco and I haven't found a decent house with a garage (and take pets) for less than $2000. Sure, there are some pretty cheap ones too, but pretty cheap means pretty crappy. Who wants to do more than minimal upkeep when the college kids are just gonna **** it up? Why do I stay? The air is clean, the weather is great and the Pacific is ten minutes away. Oh, and I'm 3~4 hours away from the Bay Area, Bonelli and Disneyland, all of which are fun drives in the Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

My Borla muffler finally showed up today. It's being installed tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Arbys = WIN
I just got a Roast Chicken Club Sandwich (not one of those cheap ones - I think menu price is around $3.00) and a 22oz drink for $1.50 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Arbys = WIN
I just got a Roast Chicken Club Sandwich (not one of those cheap ones - I think menu price is around $3.00) and a 22oz drink for $1.50 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The coupons Arby's sends out every month=extra win with a cup of win on the side.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

another box of parts just arrived. 

one step closer to getting on the dyno.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Okay. So this guy walks into a bar/pool hall with his monkey. The monkey starts jumping around on the pool tables when he picks up the cue ball and swallows it. The bartender freaks out and tells the guy to get out and take his monkey with him. Well about a month later the guy comes in again with his monkey. Before the bartender can say anything the monkey jumps up on the bar, grabs a peanut out of a bowl, shoves it up its butt, then eats it. The bartender freaks out again, yelling "That was disgusting, why'd he do that?" "Well, since the last time we were in here, he has taken to sizing everything first."

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Okay. So this guy walks into a bar/pool hall with his monkey. The monkey starts jumping around on the pool tables when he picks up the cue ball and swallows it. The bartender freaks out and tells the guy to get out and take his monkey with him. Well about a month later the guy comes in again with his monkey. Before the bartender can say anything the monkey jumps up on the bar, grabs a peanut out of a bowl, shoves it up its butt, then eats it. The bartender freaks out again, yelling "That was disgusting, why'd he do that?" "Well, since the last time we were in here, he has taken to sizing everything first."

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The coupons Arby's sends out every month=extra win with a cup of win on the side.

Those are awesome! Are the Arbys out in Maryland doing the Wednesday Freebie thing? Buy a 22oz softdrink ($1.50) and get something free? They rotate between a jamocha shake, potato cakes, Roastburger, med. roast beef sandwich, Roast chicken club and something else. Sweet deal if you ask me!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Okay. So this guy walks into a bar/pool hall with his monkey. The monkey starts jumping around on the pool tables when he picks up the cue ball and swallows it. The bartender freaks out and tells the guy to get out and take his monkey with him. Well about a month later the guy comes in again with his monkey. Before the bartender can say anything the monkey jumps up on the bar, grabs a peanut out of a bowl, shoves it up its butt, then eats it. The bartender freaks out again, yelling "That was disgusting, why'd he do that?" "Well, since the last time we were in here, he has taken to sizing everything first."

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















Oh man this is great! Monkey jokes = WIN


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^
that was too funny!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Those are awesome! Are the Arbys out in Maryland doing the Wednesday Freebie thing? Buy a 22oz softdrink ($1.50) and get something free? They rotate between a jamocha shake, potato cakes, Roastburger, med. roast beef sandwich, Roast chicken club and something else. Sweet deal if you ask me! 

No idea. I'm usually off on Wednesdays, so I'm nowhere near Arby's.
Right now I'm uploading Cincy photos to scirocco.org.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Nothing wrong with being smartly cautious, but don't live with such fear that you don't do things you enjoy. I'll use my seat cover analogy...I will never put them on a car I own. The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats. Live life for the moment. That's why it's called "The Present".

jeff, this couldn't be more true. i had a 64 cadillac that i only drove 1000 miles in a little over 3 years. i loved that car, but i decided to sell it to someone that would do more than wash it, park it, and clean off the dust a few weeks later. 
after that, i bought my first scirocco! it was as early 1984 model, and I've been hooked ever since. i picked up the red 16v in 2004 (i can't believe its been that long!). found a cheap 86 8v for a daily driver for a while, but that didn't last very long. it was my own fault (hit a parking curb that was turned sideways in a parking lot), but someone bought it off me and has it on the road to this day, as far as i know.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

You're much older than I though you were.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Good Evening Everyone!
I am finally home in my apartment after almost a 10 hour trip home from my rents house! Overall a good trip, other than some major delabeling of my sidewall in the rear!
Also reading through this page that I am going to please ask to keep this clear so Paul doesn't have to come in and http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif this up!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Hei, y'all! 
Melissa here (or Mel, or M-if yer lazy)..I drive the world's worst rocco, lol. If you were at CInci and saw Jim buried up to his elbows in a red car, that was mine. She's kinda behaving herself these days, I actually got to drive her (on the ROAD!!) Monday night. Other than being somewhat down on power, it was sweet!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Booha1)*

Gawd, I'm a thread killer here, too.








edited for ownage....
awwww crap, I can't do proper ownage. Photobucket is down.










_Modified by Booha1 at 9:27 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You're much older than I though you were.

me? if so, ouch!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_
me? if so, ouch!

Yes you, and how is that a bad thing? Why would you want to look old?


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes you, and how is that a bad thing? Why would you want to look old?

i'm nearing the 30 mark, any discussion of age is becoming a bad thing. 
thanks though! i don't get people guessing low on my age since i started shaving my head. a lot of people assume i'm going bald and trying to hide it.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

im about to hit my 20's..


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Good evening, kids.








I'm working on a non-Scirocco technical problem. Still German, though:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

What's the problem, Jim? Cool to see another Sig Sauer owner on here!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_What's the problem, Jim? Cool to see another Sig Sauer owner on here!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The slide sticks on the 22LR kit. I think I narrowed it down to the recoil spring hanging up on the spring guide. The one on the 22 kit is plastic and there's a lot of slag on it. I'm smoothing it with sandpaper now.
Unfortunately, I have to make a trip to the range to test it again.










_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:55 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, the time has come to start working...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4429787


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Git 'er done.
I'm going to ignore my car for a few days....then I'll figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_... plus I'm a drummer...
You should tote your kit to Cincy, we could have a jam band.















And don't say it can't be done - I got a kit in my old MkI. And my drummer was a Neal Peart wannabe - glock, chimes, chinese bells, more toms than most small zulu tribes, the whole nine yards.


_Modified by kerensky at 10:02 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
It's been 15 hours since my last Scirocco drive. I can feel the darkness closing in. 
I need to go for a drive.


This, my friend, is easily corrected. For those times when Scirocco driving is just not an option, something with a prop and wings works just fine.








Anyway, Hi, my name is Cathy. I'm got roped into this mess because I own a Ford pickup truck. 1988 F150. And 99 New Beetle TDI. And I had Cafeteria supervision duty with the auto shop teacher who is a previous 16V owner. 
See, I took the truck to a local truck show, where there was a New Beetle parked out front. This after I was telling the shop teacher (during cafeteria supervision) that I'd been looking for a VR Golf for hubby to drag race. Anyway, on this NewBug was a flyer for this little hole in the wall VW show at a small dealership...so I went to THAT with the bug, and what was on a sticky note on the dealer's corkboard? Yep, the words that sealed my fate: For Sale 1987 16V Scirocco. 
The kids:








L-R: The silver Headache 1987 16V, 2L, and all the trimmings, next is Lowell Snow's Cabrio Conversion, the 'vert, PPL EATR, etc...1986 16V 1.8L and then my Klausie 1979 ABA over JH Frankenbuild Turbo beastie...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_
i'm nearing the 30 mark, any discussion of age is becoming a bad thing. 
thanks though! i don't get people guessing low on my age since i started shaving my head. a lot of people assume i'm going bald and trying to hide it.

Here's how to answer when someone asks how old you are. Lie *UP* about seven years. If you are twenty-eight, tell'm you're thirty-five. If you are forty-five (like me), tell'm you're fifty-two. They will walk away thinking how great you look for your age. If you lie and tell'm you are younger, they will walk away thinking "that poor bastard looks like sh!t".


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hi, I'm Joe and I'm a Sciroccoholic.
Everyone: _"Hi, Joe"_
but I was hooked when I saw a Kolibri Green Mk1 

of course you were


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (punchbug)*

Mornin ya'll! time to slam the coffee and get to work... ugh..


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_Mornin ya'll! time to slam the coffee and get to work... ugh..









Dig the oversized paperclip.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

@konomi LOL Too true!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bwaahahahahaha!!!!!!
Any way to change "red wine" to "Alexander Keith's?"

Depends on the class. For my potsmoking greenhouse group, I break out the Fin du Monde!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@konomi LOL Too true!!!

I can't even remember what I wrote. And I'm late for class...I'll look later. Ugh I am NOT looking forward to getting anesthesia injections today. I have no problem giving them...but the anesthesia always gives me a headache


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

HAPPY THURSDAY everybody!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

So a husband is driving with his wife down the highway when a state trooper pulls them over. Trooper comes to the driver's window and asks the husband "do you know why I pulled you over?" Husband reply's "no officer, I have no idea." Trooper says, "Well I clocked you doing 90 miles per hour." "That's impossible, I set the cruise control at 55 as soon as I got on the highway." The wife chimes in from the passenger seat "You always drive at least 90!" Husband turns to his wife and starts cursing at her to shut up and that she is not helping. Trooper says "I also noticed you weren't wearing your seat belt." "Officer, I took it off when I saw you walking up to the car." Wife "You NEVER wear your seat belt. You think it's stupid." Husband laces into his wife again. Trooper leans past the husband and asks the wife "does he always talk to you like this?" Wife "why no officer, only when he has been drinking."


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Thats a good one,shared it with my co-workers.......slow day


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The slide sticks on the 22LR kit. I think I narrowed it down to the recoil spring hanging up on the spring guide. The one on the 22 kit is plastic and there's a lot of slag on it. I'm smoothing it with sandpaper now.
Unfortunately, I have to make a trip to the range to test it again.









_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:55 PM 6-10-2009_


#1 set up some boards in your driveway
#2 get your loudest nail gun and loudest compressor and start slammin nails into the boards for about an hour to get the neighbors used to the noise.

#3 fill a trash can full of sand, take the lid and cut an access hole in it. 
#4 shoot a round into the trash can preferably when the compressor is refilling itself.

your neighbors will never know.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*

FYI that is ergonomically incorrect....I see a neck pain coming

_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_Mornin ya'll! time to slam the coffee and get to work... ugh..


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_So a husband is driving with his wife down the highway when a state trooper pulls them over. Trooper comes to the driver's window and asks the husband "do you know why I pulled you over?" Husband reply's "no officer, I have no idea." Trooper says, "Well I clocked you doing 90 miles per hour." "That's impossible, I set the cruise control at 55 as soon as I got on the highway." The wife chimes in from the passenger seat "You always drive at least 90!" Husband turns to his wife and starts cursing at her to shut up and that she is not helping. Trooper says "I also noticed you weren't wearing your seat belt." "Officer, I took it off when I saw you walking up to the car." Wife "You NEVER wear your seat belt. You think it's stupid." Husband laces into his wife again. Trooper leans past the husband and asks the wife "does he always talk to you like this?" Wife "why no officer, only when he has been drinking."

A year after his divorce, the man is again pulled over for doing 90. This officer is in a playing mood, and makes the following offer: "Son, I've heard every excuse for speeding. If you can make an excuse I've never heard, I'll let you go". The man ponders for a moment, and finally says: "Officer, about a year ago, my wife left me for a policeman". The officer asks: "So?"
"Well," the man retorts, "I thought it was you trying to bring her back to me". The officer says: "Have a nice day. Drive Carefully".


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Neptuno)*

Just saw this thread...so I thought I'd say my hello's as well.
Hi! I'm mrs lee and no, I'm not asian.
Own a scirocco by marriage and am the proud owner of an 87 cabby (Belinda)...they share a Bently...so close enough, right?
Nice to meet everyone (that I haven't already met). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (mrs lee)*

I just don't changed my avatar. I thought I'd warn everybody, so they don't get freaked out.
I'm also having a really hard time tuning the A/F ratio on my car. With a multimeter plugged in, I adjust the C/O screw and nothing happens to the duty % anymore


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (cholland_)*

Good evening guys & girls!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_FYI that is ergonomically incorrect....I see a neck pain coming

i dont sit at a straight angle at my desk. i hunch down in my chair, my head hits the top of the back oif the chair that way... lol usually the case, but for the most part i rarely have to glance down, it's mostly telling people on the phone how to fix their computers and not doing much on my end.. kroger support center FTW















like this! only i'm really hung over.... note white castle cure... haha











_Modified by Kameirocco at 2:57 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## volksracer (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Kameirocco)*

Ohhh, I like this thread!
I knew Scirocco owners were special, I am on my 3rd. 
I like a few others in this thread am old








But, let,s not bring up age as my car seems to be older than a lot of you


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (volksracer)*

hey, if anyone is in the cincy area and wants to go to the northside tavern for a few drinks, i'll be there around 10ish in camo shorts and flip flops! 

_Quote, originally posted by *volksracer* »_
But, let,s not bring up age as my car seems to be older than a lot of you









yeah... i was born 3 years before they stopped production in the US... 7 if you count in europe haah


_Modified by Kameirocco at 4:53 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The slide sticks on the 22LR kit. I think I narrowed it down to the recoil spring hanging up on the spring guide. The one on the 22 kit is plastic and there's a lot of slag on it. I'm smoothing it with sandpaper now.
Unfortunately, I have to make a trip to the range to test it again.









Hei Jim, I told Rob about your Sig problem. He suggested that you may need a stronger spring because of the pulse. Also try a high velocity ammo to see if that makes a difference.
Enjoy your time at the range...it's been WAAAY too long since I've gone shooting.








_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:55 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
A year after his divorce, the man is again pulled over for doing 90. This officer is in a playing mood, and makes the following offer: "Son, I've heard every excuse for speeding. If you can make an excuse I've never heard, I'll let you go". The man ponders for a moment, and finally says: "Officer, about a year ago, my wife left me for a policeman". The officer asks: "So?"
"Well," the man retorts, "I thought it was you trying to bring her back to me". The officer says: "Have a nice day. Drive Carefully".

A guy is walking down the street on the outside of a tall wall. He can hear someone on the other side saying "14, 14, 14, 14..." He is wondering what is on the other side and keeps hearing the "14." He thinks to himself that maybe it's a mental institution and still hears the "14, 14." As we walks along he see a small hole in the wall and decides to take a peek. All of a sudden a finger pokes him and the eye and from the other side he hears "15, 15, 15."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I can't even remember what I wrote. And I'm late for class...I'll look later. Ugh I am NOT looking forward to getting anesthesia injections today. I have no problem giving them...but the anesthesia always gives me a headache









The red wine/marking cartoon!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

uhhh...(<-bashfully)...
my name is carl and i'm happy to announce that i AM a sciroccoholic.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Don't be bashfully Carl, its okay really


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

what're you doin' up still spinney?
i'm up cuz i just watched the orlando magic lose to the lakers. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
edit: for *p*age o*wn*ership*age*.









_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:52 AM 6-12-2009_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:52 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

I was just uploading and editting some pictures! Figured I'd check the tex one more time before bed . . . Saw your post and had to see what's up!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_what's up!


and a plus one and hell yeah for editing piktarz!
i have some fivehundredandthirty to go through...s'why i have no pics up from the weekend yet.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Yes, I don't have to many from Cincy, but overall I have almost 600 pictures from over the last year that I have gotten around to yet!
^When you don't actually have a Scirocco at Cincy . . . ^


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:01 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

^








good nite moon, good nite air, good nite noises everywhere...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^








good nite moon, good nite air, good nite noises everywhere...

Is this your new way of saying hey I'm signing off


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^








good nite moon, good nite air, good nite noises everywhere...

Heh heh, I've got that book memorized too.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Hei Jim, I told Rob about your Sig problem. He suggested that you may need a stronger spring because of the pulse. Also try a high velocity ammo to see if that makes a difference.
Enjoy your time at the range...it's been WAAAY too long since I've gone shooting.

Please tell him 'thanks' for me. There is a guy that makes stainless slides to go with the 22 kit, as well as better recoil springs. I'll probably pick those up but I'm pretty sure the spring catching on the pin was the main problem. I am using high velocity ammo, too. I'm told I have to in order to get the slide to cycle on a semi-auto. Personally, I like using the 9mm slide better but ammo is too rare/pricey these days!
I just don't have time to get to the range.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^








good nite moon, good nite air, good nite noises everywhere...
Awww, I love that book. Reminds me of when the kids were wee little ones begging for bedtime stories.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Anyone else notice how odd it is that this went from guns to bedtime stories? Off topic must still be ON topic on the Scirocco forum after all!!! 
CAUTION!!! ON TOPIC content in the following link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=13

And this thread needs MOAR CATS.









_Modified by punchbug at 3:44 AM 6-12-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 4:19 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And this thread needs MOAR CATS.










I would agree, and will get right on that.....
So part of the reason I was not as prepped as intended for Cincy this year is that Brad & I were moving all of our hangar stuff into a couple of adjoining hangars. (Saves *lots* of time looking for tools!) My hangar will be doubling as the Scirocco storage / repair facility, so I've been trying to get that organized. So far:
















Now for the cats part. We had joined JediLynne & co for a late-nite ice cream at Sonic on Wednesday evening, and there was a skittish little mostly-starved cat begging for scraps. She turned out to be pretty friendly, and since it was quite obvious she didn't have a home....








I hope she sticks around as she's been given the job of Hangar Security Officer. Now she just needs a name... I'm leaning towards Sonic / Sonicat.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Sunlight!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

There's this guy with a pet gorilla and every day when he comes home from work he lets the gorilla out into his fenced in backyard. One day while the gorilla was in the backyard, the house phone rang, so the guy went inside to answer. After the 5 minute call, he returned to find that his gorilla was no longer in the yard. Panicked, he raced inside, grabbed the phone book and was pleased to find a company that specialized in retrieving lost gorillas. Ten minutes after placing his call, a van pulls up to the house. After a brief conversation, they both hop in the van and start cruising the neighborhood. It didn't take long to find the gorilla as a woman comes tearing out of her house screaming that a gorilla was up in a tree in her yard. Sure enough it was the guy's gorilla. The driver of the van goes to the back and opens the doors, after a big dog jumps out, the driver takes out a pair of handcuffs, a tall ladder and a shot gun. Curious, the gorilla's owner asks how this all works. "Well, I put the ladder up under the gorilla and shake the tree until your gorilla falls out. The dog races up and bites the gorilla in the crotch. When the gorilla reaches down to get the dog off, you slap the handcuffs on him and we have your gorilla back". "Seems like it would work" reply's the owner, duly impressed. "Just curious, what about the shot gun? How does that come into play?" "Well, sometimes I fall off the ladder first, and that's when you shoot the dog!"


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

^^^







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
A guy is walking down the street on the outside of a tall wall. He can hear someone on the other side saying "14, 14, 14, 14..." He is wondering what is on the other side and keeps hearing the "14." He thinks to himself that maybe it's a mental institution and still hears the "14, 14." As we walks along he see a small hole in the wall and decides to take a peek. All of a sudden a finger pokes him and the eye and from the other side he hears "15, 15, 15."

I like the jokes. MOAR JOKES!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ah, so this is where we post now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, lotsa miles


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ugh, now that Tyler is here, I have to turn off email notifications so I won't be inundated.
No offense, buddy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Ugh, now that Tyler is here, I have to turn off email notifications so I won't be inundated.
No offense, buddy.








quoted for truth


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Waaay to slow at work today.........guess I'll just hang out here until the clock says go home! With the hundreds of car dealer closings,our jobs have slowed way down


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Slow here too - I've been posting drivel on the support forums for the software I run. I'm sure they love me over there (on that side of the internet).


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Codeman,did you hear about what happened in Cole Camp?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

No, did something go down?

Damn, I guess so








http://www.kansascity.com/news....html


_Modified by CodeMan at 12:34 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Damn Obama


_Modified by alteschule at 12:11 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Man goes to visit his rabbi. Man: "Rabbi, I think my wife is trying to poison me." Rabbi: "How can that be, you have been married for 40 years. I tell you what, I will go visit her and see what I can find out". Man: "Thank you, I will be anxious to hear what you think." The next day the rabbi calls the man to meet again. Rabbi: "I spent 3 hours talking to your wife this morning." Man: "And?" Rabbi: "Take the poison."


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Picking up a new rear axle tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm debating when the right time is to start a long-term build thread for the yellow bastard.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

I think you already started one... BASTARD 


_Modified by bigtavo at 3:39 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I would agree, and will get right on that.....
So part of the reason I was not as prepped as intended for Cincy this year is that Brad & I were moving all of our hangar stuff into a couple of adjoining hangars. (Saves *lots* of time looking for tools!) My hangar will be doubling as the Scirocco storage / repair facility, so I've been trying to get that organized. So far:
















Now for the cats part. We had joined JediLynne & co for a late-nite ice cream at Sonic on Wednesday evening, and there was a skittish little mostly-starved cat begging for scraps. She turned out to be pretty friendly, and since it was quite obvious she didn't have a home....








I hope she sticks around as she's been given the job of Hangar Security Officer. Now she just needs a name... I'm leaning towards Sonic / Sonicat.
 
Last time I saw a fuselage that thin was on a P-51, so I'm offering "Mustang"...since you have a well established tradition of naming cats after aircraft. Plus we're all well aware that nobody messes with them, they mean business. She looks pretty manoeuverable too.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

I think God hates me.
We took her royal highness (red wench) out for a spin on Monday, and it went pretty well. Still a little rough, definitely better than it had been. We even (sorta) cranked the stereo.
When we got home, I parked her in her spot and shut her down. And forgot to take the face plate off the stereo......
So when I went to drive her to work on Wednesday, the battery was dead. D'OH!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

See, this is where you and I differ. I ASSUME a dead battery and am pleasantly surprised when it's not dead.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_See, this is where you and I differ. I ASSUME a dead battery and am pleasantly surprised when it's not dead.....









I like your thinking. Expect problems and be pleasantly surprised when something goes right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh it's dead. (when I say dead, I mean drained...it'll recharge)
I didn't remember (until after) that the stupid face plate stays illuminated after you turn it off, and it always drained my battery. It had been so long since I'd had her out that I forgot....until it killed my battery once again.

But compared to all the other stuff I've dealt with, a dead/drained battery is nothing!

edited for clarity


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Got my high beams working. The relay died.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I drove Glenn around a lot yesterday, and then drove him today. It's great to finally drive him around. It makes me happy


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

wow how did i miss this any who. Im mark and am the proud care taker of Rob(gokrauts) ol mk1 2.0l 16v. currently its down due to a blown headgasket but it will be back soon.
Pics


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I drove Glenn around a lot yesterday, and then drove him today. It's great to finally drive him around. It makes me happy










It makes me happy too! 
And Melissa, have you thought of wiring that radio to switched power? I have mine that way and it helps with the battery draining issue.....but you lose your presets.
Yeah, yeah, ownage...I know, give me a while....








Here ya go!! Green cars RULE!!!!








Only one green one at Cincy this year, what's the deal with THAT?










_Modified by punchbug at 5:56 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

It makes me happy too! 
And Melissa, have you thought of wiring that radio to switched power? I have mine that way and it helps with the battery draining issue.....but you lose your presets.

Wire the yellow wire to the battery and the red one to a switched source (or is it the other way around? Hmmmm....I don't remember). The one to the battery saves presets, clock, etc. while the main power is switched. 
Problem solved.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wire the yellow wire to the battery and the red one to a switched source (or is it the other way around? Hmmmm....I don't remember). The one to the battery saves presets, clock, etc. while the main power is switched. 
Problem solved.

Yeah, but on mine, because they sit so long, the preset is enough to trickle down my battery, at least on whichever one has the oldest battery. So I just wire them both to switched. Klaus has a shutoff, so I just shut him right off when I park him.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

you has IMz....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

anybody 'wake up in here's?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

You haz IMz back!!!! Where are the rest of these nutbars anyway??? You could bowl in here. hey Daun, can we go bowling when I come down next time????


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

^agree'd^
too quiet in here 'cept for you crazy kanucks.









http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
I like the jokes. MOAR JOKES!

A catholic minister and a rabbi are walking down the street. Oh, nevermind, I can't tell this one.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
A catholic minister and a rabbi are walking down the street. Oh, nevermind, I can't tell this one.









not "politically correct"?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'm here, bored as usual.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm here, bored as usual. 

+1...goin' to bed *yawn*
<---works in the a.m.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Where are the rest of these nutbars anyway??? You could bowl in here. hey Daun, can we go bowling when I come down next time????









Well... if we get time, sure! BTW, looks like Brad's mom will be in town that weekend too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had a pleasant trip to Muskegon MI today - friend had to go pick up an SR22 Cirrus. He claimed he was going to "smoke" me on the return trip.... he took off less than 5 minutes behind me, and by the time we got home he was still on the runway when I turned into the pattern. So much for "new" airplanes being better... I burned far less fuel and did so with much more style.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

wow that was an epic amount of nothing lol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm here, bored as usual. 

I'm exhausted, but I made it on today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

the penguins won the stanley cup! 
its a good time to be from pa. three current league champs in one state!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
+1...goin' to bed *yawn*
<---works in the a.m.

ditto, ugh.. i hate workin on saturdays.. 
slammin coffee FTW!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
not "politically correct"?









Politically correct jokes aren't funny.
Two nuns are called into the mother superiors office. "Sister Mary, Sister Margret, I need to have you do something for me" declares the mother superior. "We are redecorating my office and I need it painted." "I need you to start right now." "Paint is in the corner. I will leave you two to get started". "Don't forget that we have services at two this afternoon". After the mother superior leaves, Sister Mary turns to Sister Margret and says "we don't have time to go change and we certainly can't get paint on our habits. What are we to do?" "Well" reply's Sister Margret, "the only thing we can do is take off our habits and lock the door". "We need to get started so it seems like the only choice". After a couple of hours of painting in the nude there is a knock on the door. "Who is it?" asks Sister Mary with a hint of concern in her voice. "Blind man" comes the reply from the other side. "Oh, I guess we can let him in since he's blind" offers Sister Mary. Upon opening the door "Nice hooters, where do you want the blinds".


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Morning to all on yet another cloudy morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning to all on yet another cloudy morning! 


I guess I'm "working"...setting my Chem final. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

EDIT!!! DONE and ready for copying...one Grade twelve Chem exam. Glad to have THAT done....still got marking to do though.











_Modified by punchbug at 9:40 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Home, finally. 5500 miles total. Well, made it home last night, but only had enough energy left to make a facebook post.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Glad you got home, and I wish I'd spent some time having you show me your car...being as it's Megasquirted and all. Too many cool people to talk to, too little time.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

glad you made it home. that's a hell of a long drive


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Here's how to answer when someone asks how old you are. Lie *UP* about seven years. If you are twenty-eight, tell'm you're thirty-five. If you are forty-five (like me), tell'm you're fifty-two. They will walk away thinking how great you look for your age. If you lie and tell'm you are younger, they will walk away thinking "that poor bastard looks like sh!t".

SUPER late response
i'm going to start doing this.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

saw some buffalo in Yellowstone








lots of steamy stuff








Old Faithful in the morning (lotsa steam):








and when we were trying to leave the park they were moving a herd:








well traveled duck:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

made some adjustments for the 16v, got it running much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif doesnt feel like it wants to stall when i go from a stop. I was also looking at that fantasy paint your Scirocco thread..how many T-red Scirocco's were built?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

I don't know any exact numbers, but I remember reading that Tornado Red and Black were the most common colors on the 16v, followed by Flash Silver and Alpine White.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Just got home from the Italian festival in Baltimore. Good food there.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

I don't know that anyone has that stat at hand, but when the 16V was introduced in 1986.5, that colour was certainly made very visible in ads and brochures. They DO look fast in red, and I'm sure that a high proportion of the 16Vs sold were red. 
One year at Cincy, I counted the red cars in the aerial pic and it was 2 out of 3 cars. That included Mars though, and there were an exceptionally hugh number of red ones that year. I have five Sciroccos, and two of those are red (so 40% of mine). I didn't ever shop "by colour", so maybe that's somewhat indicative of the frequency in the general population. Is there a poll anywhere on the Vortex? Pretty sure there aren't a lot of other purple ones....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Where is everybody? 
Who (else) here has no life?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I have no life. I teach high school. Soon though, I WILL have a life. All freaking summer long.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tyler....nice pictures of DINNER!!!!!! I love the one with the MkI in front of the steamage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just got home from the Italian festival in Baltimore. Good food there.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Amber will be verrrrry jealous. Italian food is her favorite, hence the job at Olive Garden








On another note, the heat and humidity seems to have caught up with us. It's been nice so far this spring/summer, though we could use more rain. When we got home from Cincy on Sunday it was 48 with the high of 53 for the day. Looks like Friday is gonna be 86 here. Ugh....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Glad you made it back safe Tyler.
I've been up and busy since 8:30 this morning, and I'll be back out there in about a half hour to put new brakes in the truck, and if I still feel ambitious I'll try removing the fuel dizzy from the wolfie.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I finally got caught up on this thread. Looks like everyone's keepin' busy.
I've been at summer school and working all of this week. Today, I took the ACT test. After that, I worked at the pool until 9. I even got to spill sodium hydrochlorite (pool chlorine) all over me







My skin still burns








In result, I haven't had too much time to work on the Scirocco. I really need to start working on the body damage. It kills me to see it sitting there like that.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

It makes me happy too! 
And Melissa, have you thought of wiring that radio to switched power? I have mine that way and it helps with the battery draining issue.....but you lose your presets.
Yeah, yeah, ownage...I know, give me a while....










Well, since the PO did a major hack job on the stereo wiring (big surprise there), I have no radio...he cut the antenna plug off.








So I have no presets to lose!!







Yay....I think.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody?

I spent most of my evening at the airport, helping Andy get the Waco ready for the reunion next weekend. We rewarded our efforts with food on the grill and alcohol over euchre.
_Edit for owange_










_Modified by vwdaun at 12:37 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Daun, that plane is beautiful! 


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ After that, I worked at the pool until 9. I even got to spill sodium hydrochlorite (pool chlorine) all over me







My skin still burns








In result, I haven't had too much time to work on the Scirocco. I really need to start working on the body damage. It kills me to see it sitting there like that.









Yikes, that sucks! 
Re: bodywork - Your Scirocco still looks awesome regardless!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

16v just ate the alt to A/C belt. damn it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, but on mine, because they sit so long, the preset is enough to trickle down my battery, at least on whichever one has the oldest battery. So I just wire them both to switched. Klaus has a shutoff, so I just shut him right off when I park him.
You know, Harbor Freight sells these little cheap trickle chargers for like $5. Just what the Dr. ordered for this situation. I have yet to try them, but a friend of mine has a few and says they work well.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Where is everybody?



I was at work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

















_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I spent most of my evening at the airport, helping Andy get the Waco ready for the reunion next weekend. We rewarded our efforts with food on the grill and alcohol over euchre.











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish I was there for this fly bye


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

happy sunday everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
whats everyone got for plans today? 
<~~~ workin currently, after this? movie with a friend then to bed for work tomorrow. woot!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_ 
whats everyone got for plans today? 


We're traveling next week so the family's doing Father's day grilling today, and it's nice out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Grilling with the clan=one of my favorite things.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*

We just got back from a long walk along the Delaware Canal with Roxy. Next we are going to spring clean our closets.







We went to see the movie "Up" yesterday afternoon. Don't walk, run to see it! It was that good!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Hi. We have a gig tonight at the new Sands casino in Bethlehem, PA. Should be fun.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Hi. We have a gig tonight at the new Sands casino in Bethlehem, PA. Should be fun.

What time is the gig? Who needs sleep?!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What time is the gig? Who needs sleep?!

8 to midnight. Early show.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Molten Late Night FTW!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looking through some more Cincy pics:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_whats everyone got for plans today? 

Going to work, then Brian and I are going to our first group session of pre-marital counseling.







The pastor is really cool -- if we do the premarital counseling through him, we don't have to pay for him to officiate the wedding! Other than that, I think pre-marital counseling is something that all couples should do to prevent having fights or huge disagreements down the road in their actual marriage. After that, homework, then bed for school tomorrow!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Going to work, then Brian and I are going to our first group session of pre-marital counseling.







The pastor is really cool -- if we do the premarital counseling through him, we don't have to pay for him to officiate the wedding! Other than that, I think pre-marital counseling is something that all couples should do to prevent having fights or huge disagreements down the road in their actual marriage. After that, homework, then bed for school tomorrow!!!
Good for y'all. Don't forget to give the pastor a little somethin' anyway.








As for me/us, we made an offer on a new place on Monday, and we've put our house up for sale so we're scrambling to fix it up. Twelve years raising three kids in this place have left us a lot of work to make it sell-able.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ We went to see the movie "Up" yesterday afternoon. Don't walk, run to see it! It was that good!









I want to see this! Amber and her friend saw it and she loved it. I probably wait till it comes out on DVD because I know she'll buy this one (she collects Disney DVDs).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, so far I've driven two Sciroccos and a 152. So it's been a great day. The sun is shining, no clouds or wind, just gorgeous. Next is beer and baths for cars...car show next weekend and I may as well get one or two spiffed up ready to go. Purple car of course has a ginormous vaccuum leak ready to split open, so I'll have to find a new chunk of hose to do a pre-emptive strike on that. She's a 16V, and what she doesn't know is that I know all about their evil ways. Just because she's been really well behaved doesn't mean she's lulled me into a false sense of security, oh no. But I thik I may visit Colorado, Quebec, or Nova Scotia shortly, we'll see what's chilled.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Molten Late Night FTW!

Are you going?


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Are you going?









We really thought about it almost pulled the trigger......and then we realized just how old we are. Sunday night, family dinner, workday tomorrow blah blah blah blah.....we're lame. Sorry Jim! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

I have been fighting Megasquirt today. but I did get the mis mostly out of it, had to add 22.5 to the trigger angle and that did it. still has holes in the map for sure, but its not 1/2 as bad as it was sputtering home friday night.
on another note, my distributor will not move, and I lost the hold down plate, go me. good thing the thing is soo jammed in there it will not budge


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I just got my JE 9:1 thermo and friction coated pistons yesterday and rosten-performance solid lifters about a week ago. The head isn't back yet, but the intake manifold is being made right now. 
The cage is painted in the 84, but the bay isn't, because the MK3 mounts being put in involve a bit of welding. (euro TDI 02M is being put in







)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

oh yeah, and I did an oil change today, found a 13mm nut attached to the magnet on my drain plug, can you feel my excitement? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pictures of the chewed up nut to come later
oh and my coilovers are on, fender liners are being shaved with every corner


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

People still run liners on lowered cars?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_People still run liners on lowered cars?

I do...for now. I pulled the 2 top screws out to keep them from eating the tire, but Im leaving the liners for now to try and keep the road grit out of the fenders


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_oh yeah, and I did an oil change today, found a 13mm nut attached to the magnet on my drain plug, can you feel my excitement? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pictures of the chewed up nut to come later
oh and my coilovers are on, fender liners are being shaved with every corner









Any idea where the nut came from? When I last changed the timing belt on the silver car, I found a nut from the upper strut mount that I had dropped previously, hanging out in the lower timing cover. It's what took a chunk out of my belt, necessitating the change. Lucky the belt didn't break.
Oh, and what do you think of the coilovers? I'm thinking of picking up a set for the black car, since it needs suspension anyway, and those Racelands are cheaper than 4 good struts.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Any idea where the nut came from? When I last changed the timing belt on the silver car, I found a nut from the upper strut mount that I had dropped previously, hanging out in the lower timing cover. It's what took a chunk out of my belt, necessitating the change. Lucky the belt didn't break.
Oh, and what do you think of the coilovers? I'm thinking of picking up a set for the black car, since it needs suspension anyway, and those Racelands are cheaper than 4 good struts.

no idea...might need to talk to my megasquirt installer to see if it was his doing.
racelands are what I expected, go pretty low for now with helpers still there and bumpstops still in 1 piece. ride is firm to say the least, not bouncy, but thats prob because they have poly bump stops. all and all, what I expected for $300 shipped.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
no idea...might need to talk to my megasquirt installer to see if it was his doing.


I may have lit the engine on fire, but I didn't drop any nuts into it!







(I didn't deal with anything that used a 13mm nut)


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I may have lit the engine on fire, but I didn't drop any nuts into it!







(I didn't deal with anything that used a 13mm nut)


Alternator bracket. I bet that 13mm will thread right on.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

I just installed the new radio in my BMW.








Unfortunately, the dude at Best By sold me the wrong iPod cable for it, so I have to exchange it tomorrow. 
The good news? The radio has a USB port in the front, so I can plug the iPod in there tonight.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I may have lit the engine on fire, but I didn't drop any nuts into it!







(I didn't deal with anything that used a 13mm nut)

on closer inspection, it was an 8 or 10mm nut. I have no clue where the hell is came from, but it looks like it had a fun ride








friggin awesome


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did anyone by chance find a Cincy key-chain in the grass? Mine is nowhere in my stuff. I think I dropped it into my pocket that has a hole in it, and it fell out


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_did anyone by chance find a Cincy key-chain in the grass? Mine is nowhere in my stuff. I think I dropped it into my pocket that has a hole in it, and it fell out









Okay, fess up. You're REALLY trying to make a set of earrings like mine, aren't you? You'll look spanking in them too, I might add....


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
on closer inspection, it was an 8 or 10mm nut. I have no clue where the hell is came from, but it looks like it had a fun ride








friggin awesome









dayumn... looks like someone JB welded the crap outta the side of that thing lol..
that sucks though man! 
so it wasn't on the inside of the oil pan (that was my first assumption and got real worried for you) 
i'm tryin to remember what was 13mm that would have hit there.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
so it wasn't on the inside of the oil pan (that was my first assumption and got real worried for you) 
i'm tryin to remember what was 13mm that would have hit there.


no, that was on the inside of the pan. magnetic drain plug had that little guy stuck t the end of it.
plus side, magnet did its job


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
no, that was on the inside of the pan. magnetic drain plug had that little guy stuck t the end of it.
plus side, magnet did its job

I can only imagine the stories that nut could tell. I'd say you were a fortunate guy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I can only imagine the stories that nut could tell. I'd say you were a fortunate guy.

more fortunate than I could have been for sure. inside of the motor should look interesting. probably has 'character'
own


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

*Yawn*
Morning all. 
I have a new found respect for working on VW's. I had to change an axle and swaybar links on a 93 Buick LeSabre, round 2. (first try was unsuccessful- thanks to GM not knowing if they are using metric or standard fasteners) Plus, the ball-joint was bolted down with a castle nut and cotter pin- with the head of the cotter pin facing *toward* the spindle.







How the hell did they even get it in there???
GM= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
VW= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

German engineering FTW.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (OSLer)*

Laptop decided it didn't want to recharge the battery any more, needs a little resolder job, so I got to drag out the 9 year old desktop (complete with state-of-the-art 56K modem and the cutting-edge Windows Millenium Edition) Friday afternoon. Spent all my spare time this weekend doing updates and scans (ran a diagnostic scan that took 30 hours to complete) to get it up and running like it's 1999. Getting upgraded with a little hardware and software tonight so we actually have a place to plug in the LAN. Oh, DSL I miss you!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, back at work for the first time in 2 weeks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Also, I need to come up with $500 quickly. I have an opportunity to by a 76 Super Scirocco.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Also, I need to come up with $500 quickly. I have an opportunity to by a 76 Super Scirocco.

A '76 would so sweet. By the way, if you don't mind my asking, how much did your little road trip cost? I'm just trying to get an idea of how to create a good argument for a pro-cincy vacation for my wife. She doesn't think it would the best way to spend both the time and money it would take to drive to cincy.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

The company I work for has been cutting jobs for the last 9 months or so...today they started in my department....


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_German engineering FTW. 
Opps ,Hello I found this a little late but here it is.
My name is Russell and I'm an sciroccohaulic.
This has been the best car I have had.It has not left me stranded.But it likes to Idle how it wants.
Oh I got a 83 wolfie.










_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 10:22 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_The company I work for has been cutting jobs for the last 9 months or so...today they started in my department....

Been quite a few shakeups at my job too, starting last Thurs. a few people were let go, a few people "resigned", a couple people were moved into new positions, not all of them voluntary moves, and this morning the pres of the company "resigned", he did not look happy during his little speech, and had to reiterate at least half a dozen times that he would not be working for the parent company in the future.
All in all it's looking grim around here.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_German engineering FTW. 

you know the germans always make good stuff


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you know the germans always make good stuff

At least they most of the time design something so that it's actually possible to take it apart. VW's major special tool, 13mm wrench.









Edit, though I should add, that I probably have every possible variation of a 13mm tool, including: 3 combination wrenches of various lengths, 1 very long 12mm one side/13mm other box-end wrench, 3 13mm-1/4" drive sockets and 3 13mm-3/8" drive sockets.









Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 3:09 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you know the germans always make good stuff

You're gonna love my nuts.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
A '76 would so sweet. By the way, if you don't mind my asking, how much did your little road trip cost? I'm just trying to get an idea of how to create a good argument for a pro-cincy vacation for my wife. She doesn't think it would the best way to spend both the time and money it would take to drive to cincy. 


We haven't tallied everything up yet, but a quick figure, 5500 miles, 30mpg average, 184 gallons of fuel, at an average of $2.60/gal, is 480. Then there's food, and hotels/camping, some misc parts, etc.
And yes, I would LOVE to have the 76.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You're gonna love my nuts.

Ok Vince.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Drove it to work today!!! WhoooHooooo!!!!
It took a while to get started, and she's still way down on power. Hills were an interesting experience.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

There's this guy and his 40 year old wife is in a coma, with no brain activity. One day while the nurse is giving the woman a sponge bath there is a flicker of brain activity on the monitor when the nurse washes, eh, the woman's, eh, you know. THERE. Anyway, the nurse calls the doctor in and after repeating the results for the doctor, he calls the husband into the room to tell him he thinks they have had a breakthrough. The man is joined by his kids in the room. Doctor to the husband: "It is my opinion that based on the things we have observed today, if you have oral sex with your wife, she might emerge from her coma as early as today." Husband: "You know I would do anything to get my wife back, but there is no way I am going to do that with everyone in the room." Doctor: "Not a problem, we can observe your wife's vital signs from monitors in the nurse's station, so you can have complete privacy." Husband: "Well if you think it will help, I'll do anything." About 10 minutes after everyone has gotten to the nurse's station, all the vital signs for the wife flatline. Everyone runs down to the wife's room. Upon entering the room - Doctor: "What happened?" Husband: "I'm no medical man, but I think she choked to death."


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Well. If *that* doesn't kill this thread, nothing will.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Nice story Jeff. Now all the younguns will be a'skeered to come in here. Way to go.
In other news that has zero Scirocco content, I MAY be near to bottom of the pile of high schoolterm work marking. No worries, I get final efforts shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Not to mention the pile from the College course....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jen just finished grading her last final today, now she gets a week of break


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Also, I need to come up with $500 quickly. I have an opportunity to by a 76 Super Scirocco.

Doooo eet! Sell somethin' if ya have to! That is, if the car is worth it! Details?


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_There's this guy and his 40 year old wife is in a coma, with no brain activity. One day while the nurse is giving the woman a sponge bath there is a flicker of brain activity on the monitor when the nurse washes, eh, the woman's, eh, you know. THERE. Anyway, the nurse calls the doctor in and after repeating the results for the doctor, he calls the husband into the room to tell him he thinks they have had a breakthrough. The man is joined by his kids in the room. Doctor to the husband: "It is my opinion that based on the things we have observed today, if you have oral sex with your wife, she might emerge from her coma as early as today." Husband: "You know I would do anything to get my wife back, but there is no way I am going to do that with everyone in the room." Doctor: "Not a problem, we can observe your wife's vital signs from monitors in the nurse's station, so you can have complete privacy." Husband: "Well if you think it will help, I'll do anything." About 10 minutes after everyone has gotten to the nurse's station, all the vital signs for the wife flatline. Everyone runs down to the wife's room. Upon entering the room - Doctor: "What happened?" Husband: "I'm no medical man, but I think she choked to death."

Quoted for hilarity. That was great!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Greetings, and welcome to Bigtavo's dirty joke lounge.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Drove it to work today!!! WhoooHooooo!!!!
It took a while to get started, and she's still way down on power. Hills were an interesting experience.

Glad you are able to drive it. Have you had a chance to fix the vacuum lines yet?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Drove it to work today!!! WhoooHooooo!!!!
It took a while to get started, and she's still way down on power. Hills were an interesting experience.

I saw that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I have succesfully wasted almost an entire day at work reading about building my own CNC router. Need to source some stepper motors, but I have almost everything else I would need to build one, and I have access to a full wood-shop here at work, for construction of the base/stand.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, I have succesfully wasted almost an entire day at work reading about building my own CNC router. Need to source some stepper motors, but I have almost everything else I would need to build one, and I have access to a full wood-shop here at work, for construction of the base/stand.

I have access to a 5' by 10' CNC at work all day, unfortunately it is really to large to deal with for small projects. I've thought about building a small one someday for metal/plastic work. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, I have succesfully wasted almost an entire day at work reading about building my own CNC router. Need to source some stepper motors, but I have almost everything else I would need to build one, and I have access to a full wood-shop here at work, for construction of the base/stand.

Try here
http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16320+MS
you'll also need the drivers for the stepper motors, ebay usually has a good selection of driver/controlers with the matching motors for under $100.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Greetings, and welcome to Bigtavo's dirty joke lounge.









I cleaned it up as much as possible.







If only I could figure out a way to tell my prosthetic arm joke. The visual aspect of the joke is what makes it work.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Youtube!
On a Scirocco-related note, Amber spotted a Scirocco-forum poster and his gorgeous car today but is being extremely slow with the posting of pics!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Youtube!

Terms of use violation.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I got the right iPod cable for my new stereo today. It's nice to have a working stereo.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

jeff, 
keep the jokes coming. don't worry about cleaning up too much


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dr fraser crane has a new to do list on his chalkboard int he garage... I am messing with his vortex he left himself logged in ! MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA..... 
much love... the princess


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Hey all! Just wanted to share this pic of the puppies with her highness Meghan. Thought it was cute. They sure loved her!








Oh, and Jeff....loved the one about the coma patient. Almost had beverage out the nose on that one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Dr fraser crane has a new to do list on his chalkboard int he garage... I am messing with his vortex he left himself logged in ! MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA..... 
much love... the princess

I see you've started taking lessons from TheTimob.
OWN!!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

hopefully tomorrow ill be nice. junkyard visit tomorrow. see what i can dig up


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Colorado always seems to have goodies in the yards from what the Timob has posted up.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Colorado always seems to have goodies in the yards from what the Timob has posted up.

usually i can find some good. stuff. there is an 84 GTI in the yard thats pretty new. see what i can snag. found 3 bbs ra's and 2 porsche phone dials for $65 last time


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

la la la, watching some TV


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_
I have access to a 5' by 10' CNC at work all day, unfortunately it is really to large to deal with for small projects. I've thought about building a small one someday for metal/plastic work. Let me know how it works out.

will do, but this is going to be quite the lengthy process, money for this will come after the wedding, and after money for the 76 Super...

_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Try here
http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16320+MS
you'll also need the drivers for the stepper motors, ebay usually has a good selection of driver/controlers with the matching motors for under $100.

Thanks Brian, I actually looked at those ones earlier today, I also had my eye on this one:
http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=15837+MS

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_On a Scirocco-related note, Amber spotted a Scirocco-forum poster and his gorgeous car today but is being extremely slow with the posting of pics! 

she posted it on Facebook


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Drove it to work today!!! WhoooHooooo!!!!
It took a while to get started, and she's still way down on power. Hills were an interesting experience.

How's the ignition timing look? I'm wondering if your timing belt is a tooth off in addition to the mixture problem....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Quiet in here tonight. I drove a Scirocco today, out of the hangar and back in. Hopefully tires will be in soon.
Random pics from the weekend....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Drove it to work today!!! WhoooHooooo!!!!
It took a while to get started, and she's still way down on power. Hills were an interesting experience.

That's great. You know, you really gotta get some helicoils in the dizzy mounting holes and re-time it.....and ask the hubby to back off on the torque, especially where there's aluminum involved. I noticed that the allen head cap screw holding the upper timing belt cover down was tightened to about 18-20 ft lbs. I think it was an M5 bolt.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_How's the ignition timing look? I'm wondering if your timing belt is a tooth off in addition to the mixture problem....

Timing gear was ok. We don't know for sure if the intake cam was properly set to match the exhaust cam, so the valve cover would need to be removed.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
Thanks Brian, I actually looked at those ones earlier today, I also had my eye on this one:
http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=15837+MS


Not a bad price for a used stepper.
What are you planning on using for the controller/driver?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Meh. Termites suck. Get your house inspected.
_This public service message brought to you by Former & Future Scirocco Owners of America._


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

It is really weird to have early April weather in the middle of June.







Low 70's and rainy has me all messed up.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Why don't the Amish teach Driver's Ed and Sex Education in the same semester?
It's too hard on the mule.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Tavo Packaging: free joke printed on the inside flap of every box


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
We haven't tallied everything up yet, but a quick figure is 480. 


Good to know, thanks. That's not too bad for gas and, if you camped along the way, the lodging couldn't have _too_ pricey. Food along the way would be a little more than staying at home, but I'm willing to bet that it tastes better on a road trip in a Scirocco.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

I've been sharing most of these jokes to my mother-in-law and so far she hasn't slapped me, keep 'em coming. Also, the desktop is now running XP and can has DSL!







No more waiting 5 minutes for a page to load! It's sad what excites me these days


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Not a bad price for a used stepper.
What are you planning on using for the controller/driver?

http://www.hobbycnc.com/produc...-kits/

_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_Good to know, thanks. That's not too bad for gas and, if you camped along the way, the lodging couldn't have _too_ pricey. Food along the way would be a little more than staying at home, but I'm willing to bet that it tastes better on a road trip in a Scirocco.

Figure on 20-30 a night for camping, or just sleep in the car (total of 4 nights doing that), and we sprung for a hotel room once on the way home. We ate out a lot, but also took some food with us, and snacked along the way.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Here at school. Stomach hurts. Really tired. Pissed off at the Gateway representative that I spoke to regarding getting my old computer working again...ugh...they are *SO* rude sometimes!! Ended the chat session, giving me his "final answer" to the problem, without giving me so much as a chance to ask any more questions!!! ARG!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ummm, yeah, Gateway used to be only marginally good, and time has not improved them. I'm surprised they're still around really.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
Figure on 20-30 a night for camping, or just sleep in the car (total of 4 nights doing that), and we sprung for a hotel room once on the way home. We ate out a lot, but also took some food with us, and snacked along the way.


So it can be done for about 1500, if you figure on the high side of 500 each for gas, food and lodging.
"Hey Honey, it's no big deal, we'll put it on the Visa." haha


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm working on post-processing some of Jen's pics from Cincy this morning


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I also officially signed up for auto-body classes this coming fall term. This means Jen has given me approval to spend lots of money on the car







after the wedding is paid for, of course


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Guess I'm alone for the morning...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I took an auto body class spring of '08, not something I'd want to do for a living but definitely worth learning. Found out I was a pretty decent welder.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I'm just doing this so I can work on the Scirocco, it's a 'bring-your-own-project' type class


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

That's what mine was, I was planning on pulling a dent or two and doing some rust repair on the '79. Ended up just fixing the hood after the accident, the leading edge was crumpled. Came out nice, so now I've got a spare hood in the living room. I was inspired by The Timob to use it as art.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My hood has issues, along with the doors, rear quarters, front fenders, and floors.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Got my workbench cleaned off this weekend only to clutter it up again with a hybrid A2/A3 VR6 suspension for my dear Gilda ('90 Jetta).
I'm gonna need more liquid wrench.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was lucky with the '79, I was the 2nd owner and the PO took good care of it. The dents were going to be easy to pop out (didn't get to it) and there was a fat scratch and a ding on the hood when i got it that came out really easy. The only rust was below the windshield at the A-pillars as it lived in a garage in Santa Barbara for 25 years. My '81 on the other hand...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well, time to get ready for work.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Man is sitting on the couch,asks wife: Honey will you bring me a beer before it starts? Wife brings him a beer with a questioning look. Husband finishes the beer and says again: Honey,will you bring me a beer before it starts? Again the wife brings him a beer with the same questioning look. After 5 beers with the same request,the wife screams at him,....what the heck is going on with this? The husband says: UH-OH,it's started


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No firings today.....! A man and woman were apparently caught in the stairwell ....having relations.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Two nuns are driving at night on a back country road when out of nowhere Dracula swoops down and latches on to the windshield of their car, hissing and baring his fangs. Both nuns scream. 1st nun (driver): "What should I do?" 2nd nun: "Try the wipers, maybe you can knock him off with the wipers!" The driver tries the wipers and it only seems to pi$$ Dracula off more. 1st nun: "Now what?" 2nd nun: "Try the washers, maybe you can wet the windshield and he will lose his grip!" So the driver sprays all the washer fluid in the tank, but again it only seems to be provoking him. 2nd nun: "I am out of ideas, do you have anything?" 1st nun: "I know, show him your cross." The 2nd nun rolls down the window, sticks her head out and yells "Enough already, get the F#%K off our car!!!"


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*










In honor of my last post on page 9


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, gonna try and fix all these pics and see what comes of it this time...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_No firings today.....! A man and woman were apparently caught in the stairwell ....having relations.

Oh LOL, you Americans are so slow on this stuff. We had that a few months ago in our stairwell...two students doin' the Bill Clinton thang....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, let's see how my webserver does this time


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Two nuns are driving at night on a back country road when out of nowhere Dracula swoops down and latches on to the windshield of their car, hissing and baring his fangs. Both nuns scream. 1st nun (driver): "What should I do?" 2nd nun: "Try the wipers, maybe you can knock him off with the wipers!" The driver tries the wipers and it only seems to pi$$ Dracula off more. 1st nun: "Now what?" 2nd nun: "Try the washers, maybe you can wet the windshield and he will lose his grip!" So the driver sprays all the washer fluid in the tank, but again it only seems to be provoking him. 2nd nun: "I am out of ideas, do you have anything?" 1st nun: "I know, show him your cross." The 2nd nun rolls down the window, sticks her head out and yells "Enough already, get the F#%K off our car!!!"

Why can't cops solve ******* crimes?
One DNA and no dental records.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh LOL, you Americans are so slow on this stuff. We had that a few months ago in our stairwell...two students doin' the Bill Clinton thang....








Laf, I'm relatively certain this particular incident isn't the first of it's kind in the US of A.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
Good to know, thanks. That's not too bad for gas and, if you camped along the way, the lodging couldn't have _too_ pricey. Food along the way would be a little more than staying at home, but I'm willing to bet that it tastes better on a road trip in a Scirocco.

So are you planning to make it out next year??









_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_







after the wedding is paid for, of course









This is the key here!







Stick with that or else you'll end up in the dog house....

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh LOL, you Americans are so slow on this stuff. We had that a few months ago in our stairwell...two students doin' the Bill Clinton thang....









Aah the high-school stairwells.......it was the happenin' place to be, literally!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to cut some stickers for this weekend...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any suggestions?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
So are you planning to make it out next year??










Oh, I've planned on going for the last few years, but you know how plans go


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Fly out, it'll cost about the same, but you'll save on time. That's how I'm planning on it for next year. Fly out Friday, fly back Monday


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Fly out, it'll cost about the same, but you'll save on time. That's how I'm planning on it for next year. Fly out Friday, fly back Monday

That's definitely a possibility, I think the idea of driving 2/3's of the way across the country and back is the main thing my wife has against the idea of going to Cincy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

A woman was at her hairdresser's getting her hair styled for a trip to Rome with her husband. She mentioned the trip to the hairdresser, who responded:
"Rome ? Why would anyone want to go there? It's crowded and dirty. You're crazy to go to Rome . So, how are you getting there?"
"We're taking Continental," was the reply. "We got a great rate!"
"Continental?" said the hairdresser. "That's a terrible airline. Their planes are old, their flight attendants are ugly, and
they're always late. So, where are you staying in Rome ?"
"We'll be at this exclusive little place over on Rome's Tiber River called Teste."
"Don't go any further. I know that place. Everybody thinks its gonna be something special and exclusive, but it's really a dump."
"We're going to go to see the Vatican and maybe get to see the Pope."
"That's rich," laughed the hairdresser. "You and a million other people trying to see him. He'll look the size of an ant.
Boy, good luck on this lousy trip of yours. You're going to need it."
A month later, the woman again in came for a hairdo. The hairdresser asked her about her trip to Rome .
"It was wonderful," explained the woman. "Not only were we on time on one of Continental's brand-new planes, but it was overbooked, and they bumped us up to first class. The food and wine were wonderful, and I had a handsome 28-year-old steward who waited on me hand and foot.
And the hotel was great! They'd just finished a $5 million remodeling job, and now it's a jewel, the finest hotel in the city. They, too, were overbooked, so they apologized and gave us their owner's suite at no extra charge!"
"Well," muttered the hairdresser, "that's all well and good, but I know you didn't get to see the Pope."
"Actually, we were quite lucky," said the woman. "As we toured the Vatican, a Swiss Guard tapped me on the shoulder, explained that the Pope likes to meet some of the visitors one-on-one, and, if I'd be so kind as to step into his private room and wait, the Pope would personally greet me.
Sure enough, five minutes later, the Pope walked through the door and shook my hand! I knelt down and he spoke a few words to me."
"Oh, really! What did he say?"
He said, "Who ****ed up your hair?"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

_Into the Wild_ is a pretty fascinating movie.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

well. im about to lose my mind. i've torn through the house and i cant find my bentley. so i REALLY hope its at work. ripped through both cars. nothing. i need to put some sort of detector thing on my stuff for when i lose it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Nice to see this thread is still going...I've been busy keeping my mind occupied, been working, come home,work on the Jetta, go to bed...do it all over again.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »__Into the Wild_ is a pretty fascinating movie.

Read the book, it's better. John Krakauer writes fascinating stuff.
BTW - morning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Nice to see this thread is still going...I've been busy keeping my mind occupied, been working, come home,work on the Jetta, go to bed...do it all over again.

Glad you're feeling good enough to manage that though. I just seems to be working or marking the last few days. Tossing in some phot editing and hopefully my Cincy pics will be up on the .org site by week's end.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »__Into the Wild_ is a pretty fascinating movie.

Wow, seriously? I regret just about every minute I wasted watching that- I mean, it was remotely enjoyable up until the last half-hour.
Though, a valuable lesson can be learned- don't eat stuff in the woods when you don't have a clue what you are doing.
Brendan


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Stickers? I could use some,about the size of a quarter,in the shape of a skull and crossbones. For the side window to indicate (kills).


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Wow, seriously? I regret just about every minute I wasted watching that- I mean, it was remotely enjoyable up until the last half-hour.
Though, a valuable lesson can be learned- don't eat stuff in the woods when you don't have a clue what you are doing.
Brendan

Again, the book does a better job of delving into the psyche of this kid. He never intended to "stay" there forever. He was cut off by the seasonal flooding. This forced him to extend his stay beyond what he was prepared to handle. The book also makes no definitive claim as to the cause of death the way the movie does.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Stickers? I could use some,about the size of a quarter,in the shape of a skull and crossbones. For the side window to indicate (kills). 

Are you an "ace" yet?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

A young guy walks into a brothel and is greeted by the madam. "What can I help you with?" asks the madam. "Well, I am looking for your most beautiful girl!" replies the guy, obviously excited. "Harry, lube up Trixie" calls the madam into the back. Out walks this absolutely stunning brunette. "How much?" asks the guy. "She is $200." The guy starts kicking at the carpet and asks "do you have anyone a little less expensive?" The madam turns and calls to the back again, "Harry, lube up Veronica". This time a gorgeous red head comes out. Again he asks "how much?" "$150." The guy is embarrassed again when he asks "Anyone a little cheaper?" "Harry, lube up Sonia." Once again a beautiful blond girl strolls out from the back. But before the guy can ask, the madam says "Sonia is $125." The guy looks down at the ground and the madam knows that this is going nowhere fast, so she asks "Honey, how much do you have?" "I have $50." Without hesitating, she calls to the back room "Harry, lube up!"


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Not sure about the Ace thing,but it was great to win...when it ran,lol
I read that book,it was awsome!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Stickers? I could use some,about the size of a quarter,in the shape of a skull and crossbones. For the side window to indicate (kills). 

reminds me of that one car that has the icons next to the check marks.
has like
Pedestrians, bicycles, cars etc etc, was pretty funny


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Also, I need to come up with $500 quickly. I have an opportunity to by a 76 Super Scirocco.

A litlle late reading this but is this the one that Joe has? I have not seen it in person but have been meaning to stop by the shop and check it out.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's not at the shop








I call dibs!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and thanks for reminding me to call him, gonna go see it tonight


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
reminds me of that one car that has the icons next to the check marks.
has like
Pedestrians, bicycles, cars etc etc, was pretty funny


That was the Kill Sticker set from the Car Wars game, it was pretty funny,


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Stickers? I could use some,about the size of a quarter,in the shape of a skull and crossbones. For the side window to indicate (kills). 

find an image, I can work something out...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

perhaps something like this?
http://www.stickerart.com.au/i...8.gif


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Oh,yeah! Thats perfect. Tell me how much and what size. I should be running again this summer in a new neighborhood


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and thanks for reminding me to call him, gonna go see it tonight









Don't forget to take some pics!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Oh,yeah! Thats perfect. Tell me how much and what size. I should be running again this summer in a new neighborhood

what size do you want?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It looks like about 1 and 1/2 inch diameter would be visible from the next lane







.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, in black?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

How about half in white and half in black? In case the local constable notice the white too much,i can switch...20 total? price?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

k, here's what I'll do. Order some white vinyl, the print one row across on the white, and one row across on the black. So like 12 of each. Do you want them pre-masked? or just as a plain sticker?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

ok, i'm clueless,what is the difference?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Daaaaamn
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439315


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Daaaaamn
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439315

Looks like a fun car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_ok, i'm clueless,what is the difference?

pre-mask is basically tape, laid over the top of the graphic. You peel off the graphic and that tape from the backer, then apply it to the car. If it were something with seperate parts, like lettering, it would be a neccesity, but for this, it'd be just as easy to do it like a normal sticker.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nobody liked my brothel joke?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

didn't see it, went back, read it, got a little 'heh' from me...


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Whatever is easiest for you is fine,either sounds fine.
I think I laugh at all jokes. Most of mine cant be told here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Daaaaamn
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439315

Somebody buy my 4Runner so I can buy this.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just put a set of these on my windshield


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Crub train redux at work the other day:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

That was the sequel to this (from the East Coast Caravan to Cincy 2008):


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Nice!
When you going up to get it?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Going up Saturday, get there late, and will see it and Marc on Sunday. I need to put the headlights and bumpers back on and then head home.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Blue Slegato = Hotness!
Will you be returning it to stock ride height?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_stock ride height?









In other news, my rear brake job on the brown car has taken four days.
Also, I've dropped the rear axle on the yellow car. Not only was the crack that got welded gnarly, another crack was starting to form on the other end. It looks like some PO decided to attach a big metal bar to stiffen up the rear axle.
Drilling holes through a key suspension piece and trying to lock up flexing steel seems a little stupid to me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Blue Slegato = Hotness!
Will you be returning it to stock ride height?

Everything will return to stock.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh hello.
I bought a new car today. 
It was a 94 Honda Accord 5sp w/ 160k. It was $400 and runs absolutely fantastic. 
I also got my scirocco back from paint. It too, is absolutely fantastic.
Then new wheels arrived for resale purposes. They are BBS RSs in 15x9 & 15x11. They as well, like above, are just super.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Everything will return to stock.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IMHO, the only way to go with a Slegato. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Or else it is just like fitting a Fiero body kit on top of a Ferrari...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
IMHO, the only way to go with a Slegato. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Or else it is just like fitting a Fiero body kit on top of a Ferrari...









Very true. It will get a modern radio, but EVERYTHING else stays stock, inc headlights and bumpers. Well, relaying them is ok since it's more of a safety thing.
And while two Slegatos sound nice, I will be fine with one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Darn, so that's where it went...you're so lucky!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

so for the first time ever that i have seen. an S1 for sale in Colorado.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1226306735.html
WHY cant i have $2100 and an extra space


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Darn, so that's where it went...you're so lucky!









Usually it goes like this:
5% luck
95% hard work to make luck happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And yes the Slegato is safe and sound in my shop right now.








I just love Helios Blue.
Looking forward to see John smile on this (almost) rust free car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:29 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*.*

If ever I had any doubts before, they are now GONE. My 16v will one day be LA5Y Helios Blue.

_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_so for the first time ever that i have seen. an S1 for sale in Colorado.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1226306735.html
WHY cant i have $2100 and an extra space

Ima callin' a reeeeepoooost.









_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Daaaaamn
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439315


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: . (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_If ever I had any doubts before, they are now GONE. My 16v will one day be LA5Y Helios Blue.
Ima callin' a reeeeepoooost.










awwww damn/ well still sexy


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: . (0dd_j0b)*

Hell yeah.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: . (CodeMan)*

There is a 16v S1 sitting in My driveway right now, its not mine but I get to see it every day until its road ready.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: . (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_There is a 16v S1 sitting in My driveway right now, its not mine but I get to see it every day until its road ready.









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I love S1's


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, didn't get to go look at the 76 Super tonight, gonna go see it sometime tomorrow.
Gordy, you were right, it's at the shop, I don't know how I got it in my head that he had it at home.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I have a job interview tomorrow afternoon at a well established Arizona/California engineering company,wish me luck please.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First call from them we talked mostly about hockey.......I think I'll fit in no problem....















Edited for page owned twice in a week......yeah......



















_Modified by northsurveyor at 11:23 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with interview tomorrow
















are still visiting Atlanta and Savannah during the next couple of weeks?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Thanks Randal,
I told them I can start work tomorrow if need be... and work 100 hours a week if they need me(not like I haven't done that before owning a business).......they laughed...
I'm hoping that I can still get to Atlanta and spend some time with the wife,she's getting very burned out from the travelling back and forth.....
On top of all......our Jack Russell decided to go for a midnight stroll..







...and I haven't found him yet...she is heartbroken and probably not sleeping good...it's been a emotional day all around....she loves that dog so much...and so do I.....he's a character....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Good luck with the job! I hope it works out for you. Man I feel for you and your wife regarding the dog. Hopefully he shows up soon!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I bought a new car today. 
It was a 94 Honda Accord 5sp w/ 160k. It was $400 and runs absolutely fantastic. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for winter beaterz.

_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I also got my scirocco back from paint. It too, is absolutely fantastic.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Pics or it didn't happen.









^^ This. 
We've been waiting too long.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ This. 
We've been waiting too long.

teazerz in the thread yo


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

crazyboutrocs: nice slegato, so thats what those stickers were for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other news: I found a place to live next year near Villanova, so I will officially be another one of those Philly scirocco peoples.
scirocco news: drove it last night, still has a miss, Timbo sent me another dist to check to see if it might be a bad hall sender in this one. if not, fun times shall commence.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

My fanatic car purchasing antics and other automotive business schemes have me doing my homework at 4am in the morning (it's been 2 hours already)... during summer. woop


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
other news: I found a place to live next year near Villanova, so I will officially be another one of those Philly scirocco peoples.
scirocco news: drove it last night, still has a miss, Timbo sent me another dist to check to see if it might be a bad hall sender in this one. if not, fun times shall commence.

Awesome! You have been assimilated!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Awesome! You have been assimilated!









I even went out and bought an Asus EeePC as my megasquirt/VAGCOM computer. my old Vaio was on the way out and wouldnt hold a charge for very long, not fun for car work


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

For those duffers (golfers) out there this one's for you. 
Husband and wife are out on the golf course when the husband hits his tee shot way off to the right rough near a barn. As they find his ball he curses that he will need to take a drop and penalty. The wife disagrees "You know, if we open the doors on the barn I think you can hit through the barn and get to the green". "I don't know, seems risky" answers the husband. "Come on! Go for it!" implores his wife. After opening the barn doors, the husband reluctantly lines up his shot and strikes the ball. WHACK! The ball strikes a post inside the barn, rockets back and strikes the wife in the head and kills her on the spot. Five years later it looks eerily similar, the same guy, playing the same hole, on the same course with his new wife. He hits his tee shot in almost exactly the same spot as before. He throws his club down and curses mightily. His new wife makes the same suggestion of playing through the barn. "Do you know what happened the last time I tried that shot?" he asks with disgust. "No what?" "I took a nine on this hole!"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*








My office got a kick out of that one.l


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'marnin peoples


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

muahahahaha
plans, I have them...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_plans, I have them...
Do. Or not do. There is no plan.










_Modified by kerensky at 9:50 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, I did


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

WTF?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tyler, that is just...wrong, it is wrong on a genetic level.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey, it's better than wood-grain


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks good imo. I do love wood grain though.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jaymes, you coming on the cruise this weekend?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, I did









Don't show this to scirocco*joe! He will mess his pants.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Don't show this to scirocco*joe! He will mess his pants.

quoted for truth.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Now,there is a man with too much vinyl laying around.....points for originality though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Don't show this to scirocco*joe! He will mess his pants.

I bet Joe's PlaidySense is kicking in. He's probably sporting a chubby about now and he can't figure out why.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hey, it's better than wood-grain








Agree completely. Main reason I'd rather have an 'S' - no wood grain.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, after tomorrow I will own a Scirocco that has no wood-grain on the dash







Jen gave me permission to buy the 76


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sweet!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Awesome!!
I demand piktars!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no pics yet, it's sitting inside a shipping container, so I couldn't get around it with a camera. I'll haul it to my shop next week sometime, there'll be pics then


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no pics yet, it's sitting inside a shipping container, so I couldn't get around it with a camera. I'll haul it to my shop next week sometime, there'll be pics then

Excellent and congrats!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone buy this Karmann product!
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...86032


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_On top of all......our Jack Russell decided to go for a midnight stroll..







...and I haven't found him yet.
Any word yet on the pup?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no pics yet, it's sitting inside a shipping container, so I couldn't get around it with a camera. I'll haul it to my shop next week sometime, there'll be pics then

Let me know if you need some help or just someone to drool over it







I have not seen it but since it has been in a hermedically sealed container I bet it is in decent shape. Are the wing windows in good shape? So jazzed for ya.

























_Modified by ydrogs at 9:21 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Just a note, I'm still lookin for local people to listen to my car/test drive, to find out where my suspension noise may be coming from...any help is appreciated!








I'm very busy but need an excuse to drive to the 'couve


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Just a note, I'm still lookin for local people to listen to my car/test drive, to find out where my suspension noise may be coming from...any help is appreciated!








I'm very busy but need an excuse to drive to the 'couve









I would offer some help but my 79 has made 2 different noises for the past 4 years that I can not explain







I will be in your area on July 19th for WaterWerks if you can wait that long.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll be up there too








and Izzy, what time do you work on Saturday?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bought me a 'new' lawnmower this evening


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

They have grass that has to be mowed in Vancouver?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Vancouver, WA, yes, Vancouver, The-Great-White-North, probly not


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Egads! What a week! That's all I've got for now.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Vancouver, WA, yes, Vancouver, The-Great-White-North, probly not









Right. No grass, just water.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Well, at least I have something to do today, but not at work, but still getting paid to be at work







boss' church is doing service projects today, he asked me to help with photography for them. Not exactly how I'd like to waste my day, but it'll do.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'll be up there too








and Izzy, what time do you work on Saturday?

Not working saturday actually, not this one anyway







These days off are rare. I could probably take the drive down in the early afternoon.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Its' a good day all around.....















A very nice fellow and his wife found our Jack a 'roo and dropped him off.He was found some 4-5 miles east of us.
To boot,the guys name was Scott also......hmmm....bizarre..
On another note,looks like I got the job I interviewed for yesterday...right on....just minor details to work out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have a great day all....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Great news! Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Awsome! Lost dog found! And a job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Not working saturday actually, not this one anyway







These days off are rare. I could probably take the drive down in the early afternoon.

The Leavenworth cruise is this weekend, you should come out to BCC in the morning for the send-off, or come on the cruise with us


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
The Leavenworth cruise is this weekend, you should come out to BCC in the morning for the send-off, or come on the cruise with us









Where is the send-off? I need to check the PNW forum more often


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anybody have any advice on getting new grease caps on new rear drums? I was actually able to launch the head off a rubber mallet trying to get those things on...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody have any advice on getting new grease caps on new rear drums? I was actually able to launch the head off a rubber mallet trying to get those things on...

use a non-rubber hammer. get it seated well enough then give it a good smack with a large-headed hammer, theres plenty of room in ther so if the cap gets dented its cool


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Awesome sauce, my friend. Here's hoping the pay is great, and the time demands are not.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Its' a good day all around.....















A very nice fellow and his wife found our Jack a 'roo and dropped him off.He was found some 4-5 miles east of us.
To boot,the guys name was Scott also......hmmm....bizarre..
On another note,looks like I got the job I interviewed for yesterday...right on....just minor details to work out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have a great day all....









What great way to head into the Father's Day Weekend! Hears hoping that you get a great tie on Sunday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Its' a good day all around.....















A very nice fellow and his wife found our Jack a 'roo and dropped him off.He was found some 4-5 miles east of us.
To boot,the guys name was Scott also......hmmm....bizarre..
On another note,looks like I got the job I interviewed for yesterday...right on....just minor details to work out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have a great day all....









Good to hear, Scott!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody have any advice on getting new grease caps on new rear drums? I was actually able to launch the head off a rubber mallet trying to get those things on...

If it's not going in, you're not hitting it hard enough.
Same goes for bearing caps.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody have any advice on getting new grease caps on new rear drums? I was actually able to launch the head off a rubber mallet trying to get those things on...

I use a 20oz. hammer and a wide bladed screw diver and slowly work my way around the ridge, it takes awhile but when you're done the cap is seated properly and isn't all dented up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, I got a link sent to me for a Toro site, was able to look up my 'new' mower by it's serial number, was built in 1973


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, I got a link sent to me for a Toro site, was able to look up my 'new' mower by it's serial number, was built in 1973









Damn, that thing is older than any one of our Sciroccos. Are you going to MS it?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Thanks to all for your kind words of encouragement and your thankfullness about the Russell coming home......








Just got the official [email protected]:15 pm.......I got the job.....








Our head office is based outta' Modesto California,but I'll be mostly in Arizona,but we'll see where I get to.....
It truely is a great day.....








I'll be scoping Scirocco's out across Arizona,Nevada and Cali..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
pic's....just because...








































Peace!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, I got a link sent to me for a Toro site, was able to look up my 'new' mower by it's serial number, was built in 1973









The older the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd like to find a reasonably priced Bolens again.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Starting tomorrow, I'm off for a week of playing with these....
















....and about 75 of their surviving cousins. It's the 50th anniversary of the National Waco Club and their annual fly-in is being held in Mt Vernon OH (Hi Brendan!) starting (officially) on Tuesday. I'm headed there tomorrow to help out with last-minute set-up etc.
The most upsetting thing is that the 172 *still* has an ignition issue, despite throwing hundreds of dollars at the problem.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

have fun at the Waco fly-in next week








sometime in the future I'm going have to go to one of these vintage airplane fly-in's in Ohio


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Right. No grass, just water.









I heard grass is quite popular with the hipsters in Vancouver...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I heard grass is quite popular with the hipsters in Vancouver...

....almost as much as trees and beards down here


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I heard grass is quite popular with the hipsters in Vancouver...

There's no hipsters in Vancouver















Seriously though... no comment (my Dad's on this forum, I'll keep my mouth shut







)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If it's not going in, you're not hitting it hard enough.


They're on now. That took as long as it should have taken to replace the brakes (I hate rust







).
Time to switch the rear disks so I never have to deal with that again.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

so i found out something amazing...brake clean makes a great paint shiner. my 16v has good paint but faded. spray brake clean on a cloth and then use the cloth on the car, shines the paint up incredibly well. then a little wax. looks brand new!
and look..post 1000. cool


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Off to the station, and then on to Montreal. Tomorrow it's Mtl Marc's and the Slegato. With any luck at all tomorrow afternoon/evening it will be sitting here at home.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Off to the station, and then on to Montreal. Tomorrow it's Mtl Marc's and the Slegato. With any luck at all tomorrow afternoon/evening it will be sitting here at home.

Yeah, keep us posted on that John. Met you at Cincy and it seems like it's finding a good home. (This is the one from westcoastrabbit, correct?)
Dan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_have fun at the Waco fly-in next week








sometime in the future I'm going have to go to one of these vintage airplane fly-in's in Ohio









This'll be a "once in a lifetime" gathering.... waaaaaaay more than the normal number are committed to showing up this year just for the anniversary. But, just for reference, their gathering is always the last weekend of June.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Off to the station, and then on to Montreal. Tomorrow it's Mtl Marc's and the Slegato. With any luck at all tomorrow afternoon/evening it will be sitting here at home.


Who's doing the import for ya? Importing a car to Canada is simple and can be done on one's own, but getting one to the 'states is a pretty big hassle since you *have* to have a 3rd party involved.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
This'll be a "once in a lifetime" gathering.... waaaaaaay more than the normal number are committed to showing up this year just for the anniversary. But, just for reference, their gathering is always the last weekend of June.....

Pffft, who would go all the way to Ohio to see a bunch of overpriced bicycle parts flying around?


















When I can see that right here in Brantford? (Thought you'd like this one Daun, from last weekend)








I MIGHT be up for a drive if there was somethng a tad smaller to look at though....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, I did









Y'all were right. I looooooove this. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Nice work, Tyler. I might have to contact you for some <ahem> plaid assistance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

i like that too. its way better than fake woodgrain


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_i like that too. its way better than fake woodgrain

Well, I'm all over the woodgrain, but to get your plaidorgasming over with more quickly, here:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Goodmorning, well I finally changed my clutch cable and adjusted my shift linkage, did an oil change too.
I attempted to adjust my fuel last night, but doing that after midnight was probably a bad idea, but I didn't feel tired, anyway, now my AFR is way rich at idle, running about 12-12.5, but when I'm driving it sits at 14-14.5, so I'm not sure. Any ideas you guys could pass my way?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Who's doing the import for ya? Importing a car to Canada is simple and can be done on one's own, but getting one to the 'states is a pretty big hassle since you *have* to have a 3rd party involved.


Look at this guy! You can tell he has connections. And nobody's gonna mess with him anyway!!









_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Its' a good day all around.....















A very nice fellow and his wife found our Jack a 'roo and dropped him off.He was found some 4-5 miles east of us.
To boot,the guys name was Scott also......hmmm....bizarre..
On another note,looks like I got the job I interviewed for yesterday...right on....just minor details to work out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have a great day all....









Good news about the job! Hope it works out well. And that is SOOO typical for the pets to grenade right when it's the worst time possible. I'd like to thank all of those who asked about old yellow ears here (anorexic/liver malfunction patient)








Well, he seems to have recovered. He's tearing around the house, being an obnoxious tom kitten and eating everything in sight (he stole this off the counter and ATE it ALL):








WARNING!! The following message contains ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!!! TWo, count them, TWO!!! Scirocco sightings in the last few days....
Yeah, so I was out getting another truckload of shop supplies with the boy last night, driving the big girl.(seems this headlight still didn't fix itself either....LOL)








And I saw what I think was Blackie going the other way, just outside of Stoney Creek. No louvres any more, but here's a picture of Blackie back in the day:









And I saw this one a few days earlier. Looks to be an 84 Wolfie, but the badging said GTD, what's the deal with THAT????
















She's stilll fast. strong and smooth as ever. That car's such a nice build, can't wait to see what he comes up with next!!



_Modified by punchbug at 7:43 AM 6-20-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Meh, I have a few more to post up....
Saw this the other day, thought it was very cool (What is it? It makes our cars look huge):








And here are a few more from Cincy 09: 
Climbing out, from the back seat of the Skyhawk:








And I beleive there were requests for photos of this yelllow car! I took a LOT of pictures of it, since it represents the hope we all have for our cars to someday be all that we wish for!








Okay, gotta go get something done so I can drive Roccos tomorrow (June Jitterbug, Niagara Falls ON). Three Sciroccos, three different leaks. The current list:
1986 'vert: leaking AIR pretty massively in the wrong places....(vaccuum issues)
1987 16V: Past leak of gear oil...gotta check levels/top her up
1979 8VT: Leaking oil from the turbo return line



_Modified by punchbug at 8:22 AM 6-20-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Meh, I have a few more to post up....
Saw this the other day, thought it was very cool (What is it? It makes our cars look huge):










That's a Nash Metropolitan.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks for the ID Chris! I'm winning the battle on the cars I think, of course when you fix them, you always find something new that needs fixing.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Aaah the good-old days. Look at them prices!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Aaah the good-old days. Look at them prices!

Of course in those good old days you only made $80 a year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Thanks for the ID Chris! I'm winning the battle on the cars I think, of course when you fix them, you always find something new that needs fixing. 

That's why I don't even bother fixing mine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's why I don't even bother fixing mine.









That's why I'm always fixing mine! (Bad enough the thing has a manual cold start button, but if the wiring to it is flaky as well as custom....) Yeah, trying to figure out which one to let Dennis drive to the show tomorrow...purple car and Klaus both have "quirks"...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm currently mowing the law at my dad's house. It's 86 degrees + humidity out. The house has no air conditioning, just multiple fans blowing the hot air around. It's a good work-out, though. Hopefully I'll shed some lbs.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Tried to button up the end of my rear-brake swap today. It's been pouring rain for most of the day, and I'm sick and on antibiotics.
Go to press the pedal to adjust the rear pads and find out the hard line on the axle is leaking







If anybody wants to finish this job for me, I'll owe you a beer. I've definitely lost all desire.
Also, my new ride. I needed something reliable, for once.
















And yes, I'm aware it's a girl's bike. Your point


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

in the middle of fixing wiring in my car today. to continue after father day/graduation celebration dinner tonight.
progress thus far: mono wiper replaced for dual wipers and stripped/broken wires cleaned up, cramped, and in place.
Relay board for megasquirt: still need to get that tucked under the raintray better, but Im thinking about it. wiper motor and bracket being secured in place is helpful.
redoing headlight wiring: I made a dogs breakfast of this when I did this in 07, now Im going back and redoing it proper. wouldnt be so bad if I didnt have to cut into the stock harness the 1st time because wires were burnt/broken/ frayed at the connectors.
after the headlights Im going to see if I cant get my Innovate LC-1 in place and tidy up my gauges in the cockpit
in a way its relaxing doing wiring, prob because Im not under the gun on a time limit. otherwise Id damn this thing to hell


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Well, on the topic of cats, I have absolutely trained my cat to sit on command. (When there's food/when he feels like it.)







This puts him well ahead of the dog, who has trouble with big words like "sit".
And Fraser? I know what you mean. That's why I enjoy my Roccos, because I have another car to drive if I'm stuck. The bug always seems to start and run. I really enjoyed the cleanup/rerouting wires part of the MS build. The computer end of it not so much. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And cholland? Yeah, that'd have to be a lifetime supply of beer, and well, I expect to live a while yet and have only learned to drink recently. So that could be a LOT of beer.















And brakes? That calls for Fireball, and I hate brake work, for the record. That sucks. So, will you be bugging it to Jitterbug tomorrow?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, will you be bugging it to Jitterbug tomorrow?

The yellow car is up on jackstands with no rear axle, or any cooling system in the motor...
The brown car is leaking brake fluid, and has no battery cables...
The bug has a broken stud thread in its oil strainer pan, so it won't hold oil for more than about 37 seconds...
The motorcycle still doesn't have a gas tank...
All I've done to the 914 since I got the motor in was attach the speedometer cable...
The bus isn't a real car yet...
So... it's either the GLI, or I'll just ride the new bicycle to Niagara Falls


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

The bicycle is a more viable option than the Cherokee?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The bicycle is a more viable option than the Cherokee?

LOL 15mpg and downtown-Toronto parking prices? Yes.
My current best mode of transportation includes:








+








+








= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Also, my new ride. I needed something reliable, for once.

















i've been riding a bike to work for the past couple months. other than the trip to cincy, today was the first time i've had to buy gas this month!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Well, I don't buy a lot of gas for the daily commute either. The TDI isn't too keen on it...
In other news, so far the repairs look to be filled with win today; the best was the hose repair on the purple one. One was split, the other was so gooey and rotted/oil saturated that it looked like I'd changed out a blowed-up axle after I pulled it off. Gummy bears in a five year old's hand after running through the sprinkler aren't as sticky. Anyway, the hoses are surely NLA so I went to the handy bin 'o hoses and guesstimated that one might work; chopped it in half and replaced both at the same time with no waste. Effin' miraculous that was. So far the preliminary results show them not to be collapsing/leaking like the ones they replaced. We'll see if they bite me on the way to the show tomorrow.
Klausie's oil leak was an easy fix from the looks of it, and the beer was very tasty. Good day all in all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

congrats on the wins! i'm hoping for a win tomorrow. gotta change out the rear suspension on my cabby. unfortunately the bolt on the bottom is rusted to the shock. looks like i'm doing some cutting. 
unless someone has a better idea?


_Modified by mcdecontrol at 10:21 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Back struts have always been good to me , but the headache's fronts were a totally different story. The one bolt I cut off and it still would not drive out. But I got a good workout trying. Eventually I got my brother over with the cutting torch to heat it well, and then we shocked it with ice. Alternating this a few times got it to budge, but it was an ugly chore. Of course it was an OEM bolt that was rust welded in there...installed in Germany I'm sure. 
GL with it. Use good supports for the car.....
Cathy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_congrats on the wins! i'm hoping for a win tomorrow. gotta change out the rear suspension on my cabby. unfortunately the bolt on the bottom is rusted to the shock. looks like i'm doing some cutting. 
unless someone has a better idea?

_Modified by mcdecontrol at 10:21 PM 6-20-2009_

what I did, and do this at your own risk, was take my angle grinder and cut the bolt on each side of the shock inside of the rear beam. effectively dropping the shock out the bottom. point of warning, the way I got all the way through the bolt was by cutting 1/2 though, then forcing the bolt around ( was tough, but it basically was turning the bolt, the sleeve and the rubber bushing) and cutting through the other 1/2.
safety glasses and long sleeves and pant legs are reccomended


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Other alternatives to the angle grinder are a cutting torch (be *very* careful with that under your car) or a sawzall with a good sharp blade.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Woke this morning to a knock on the door. The neighbors across the street lost their son in a motorcycle accident. Needless to say, they're devastated. So for those on here who are so inclined, prayers for the Marshall family would be wholeheartedly appreciated.
And lets all be careful out there.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Woke this morning to a knock on the door. The neighbors across the street lost their son in a motorcycle accident. Needless to say, they're devastated. So for those on here who are so inclined, prayers for the Marshall family would be wholeheartedly appreciated.
And lets all be careful out there.
















- There is no single greater loss - GOD's Peace to them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Woke this morning to a knock on the door. The neighbors across the street lost their son in a motorcycle accident. Needless to say, they're devastated. So for those on here who are so inclined, prayers for the Marshall family would be wholeheartedly appreciated.
And lets all be careful out there.









That's horrible. My condolences.









I'm at work. Bored out of my mind. Listening to my two nerdy coworkers discussing their tabletop war games.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's horrible. My condolences.









I'm at work. Bored out of my mind. Listening to my two nerdy coworkers discussing their tabletop war games.









warhammer? maybe 40,000? if so, let me know, I got crates of that stuff from when i played that is looing for a home


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
warhammer? maybe 40,000? if so, let me know, I got crates of that stuff from when i played that is looing for a home

Which army list?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Which army list?

I got full armies for orks, chaos space marines (slaanesh) and black templars
own


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Good news about the job! Hope it works out well. And that is SOOO typical for the pets to grenade right when it's the worst time possible. I'd like to thank all of those who asked about old yellow ears here (anorexic/liver malfunction patient)








Well, he seems to have recovered. He's tearing around the house, being an obnoxious tom kitten and eating everything in sight (he stole this off the counter and ATE it ALL):









Awsome news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...,glad to hear your kitten is doing good,I missed your posting about the kitten somehow...I love cats too,and our Gotto rules the house over the 3 dogs.
Is that a dog bone he's munching on..?
Have fun at the June Jitterbug....fun times,have been there several times myself as I lived just down the hill in St.David's back in the day...not sure if it's still held at Fireman's park?


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Other alternatives to the angle grinder are a cutting torch (be *very* careful with that under your car) or a sawzall with a good sharp blade.

used a sawzall and got through the bolt pretty quickly. WIN!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_
used a sawzall and got through the bolt pretty quickly. WIN!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Cruisin' in a '52 Cadillac.......thing thing haul's ass and is so fine to look at....
Another great day ......
































































Thought I'd share today's ride with my good friend Todd....










_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:12 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

I'm back. The trip was more or less uneventful. A HUGE thank you to Mtl Marc for helping me out with this Slegato(from receiving the car from the shipping co. to letting me know what it needed to helping me get it ready for the trip and carting me to Home Depot for bolts). This morning he picked me up at my hotel and we went to see the car. It had been shipped with bumpers and headlights inside the car. So we put those on, but not the bumper trim-I'll take care of that here. The front struts were loose(he had pulled his cup suspension and put back in whatever he had-because I didn't want it). Turns out one of strut bolts was stripped(how the hell do you do that?) so we went to HD for new ones to get me by. Discovered the steering wheel didn't have a nut either so I was careful with that all the way home. 
It was a little adventure with only two close calls on the road-a driver wasn't paying attention while driving through a reduced speed construction zone and almost rear end the car behind me and me and I torqued the lugbolts on three of the wheels and then forgot the driver's one because I hadn't checked out the suspension bolts on that one yet. Well an hour or so into the drive, I recognized that vibration and tightened it up-it was getting pretty loose.
Initial thoughts-besides needing suspension and sunroof help, which I knew about, it needs an accelerator cable bushing at the pedal, clutch cable adjustment, and thorough cleaning, speaker grills, trunk carpet and four button steering wheel.
So here are some pics, and I'll post more after the trim is on and it gets the claybar, polish and wax.


































_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:02 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

BTW, see how it sits low in the rear? That isn't from a worn suspension. It is lowered and very stiff. That thing killed my back on the way back.
Cathy, great to hear the cat is well again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

That thing looks really clean John! 
Doesn't look like it'll take too awful much to get it in tip-top shape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Helios Blue Slegato looks fantastic, John! Good luck with the resto...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Helios Blue Slegato looks fantastic, John! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks even nicer in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice seeing you John. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ain't it funny that I was involved with sending the two known Slegatos in the Us.








I'm yo Slegato pimp.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm yo Slegato pimp.









illegal in all 50 states, but not canada


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

The Slegato is looking good John. Glad you made it back safe.
-Dan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
illegal in all 50 states, but not canada


I thought you guys had 51 states...


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 
Ain't it funny that I was involved with sending the two known Slegatos in the Us.








I'm yo Slegato pimp.









Yeah, and Gino thanks you for your efforts (and Cathy's and Daun's). He's been getting some quality time lately. I've really got to get an update posted.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Yeah, and Gino thanks you for your efforts (and Cathy's and Daun's). He's been getting some quality time lately. I've really got to get an update posted.
Thanks,
Dan

I think Cathy and Daun did put way more effort into getting Gino into the US than me. I just extended my arm, and grabbed the cash on that one.








Please cue the Gino/Daun/Cathy/Hammer picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Very clean looking Slegato, John! congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I got full armies for orks, chaos space marines (slaanesh) and black templars


Orks, cool, everyone needs Orks, but I'm more of a Bauhaus Union sort of guy.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (sciroccos4lifewife)*

Princess here. Otherwise known as Meghan, Drfrasercrane's girlfriend, or the one who loves to sleep on the car rides!
Volkswagen by dating, scirocco by dating, although, his car got her name and pink theme from ME not him... no matter what he tries to say.... I demanded the pink. 
Thats all










_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_Hey all! Just wanted to share this pic of the puppies with her highness Meghan. Thought it was cute. They sure loved her!








Oh, and Jeff....loved the one about the coma patient. Almost had beverage out the nose on that one.

I miss those doggies


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Please cue the Gino/Daun/Cathy/Hammer picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Done!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I thought you guys had 51 states...

We do, but the 51st state is Peurto Rico, not the UK.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Went and picked up Karl's second MK1 this morning up near Seattle








Tow went well and now the CE is carousing with his new roomies waiting for a Coloradian to come and take her home
















Check out this bike I saw while house hunting with the inlaws. Any doubt which team this guy likes?










_Modified by ydrogs at 9:38 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Orks, cool, everyone needs Orks, but I'm more of a Bauhaus Union sort of guy.
Vive le Capitol!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Done!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









LOL!








Nice!
-Dan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
LOL!








Nice!
-Dan









And the phone to my ear? Rocco_Julie had called in the middle of our axle swap.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muhahahaahha! Last night's Top Gear
They revealed The Stig. Who he is. 
Go.
http://www.finalgear.com/
/that is all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
LOL!








Nice!
-Dan









LOL, we sure had fun with that car, even though it was being so unco-operative about leaving Canada! I ran into another Paprika Slegato owner at the Jitterbug yesterday...I'll post up pics of his daily ride tonight (second best Scirocco in show!), and his Slegato sounds like it will be even better.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Mornin all! Had a great day yesterday watching the Mk5 GTI's clean up the rest of the pack at Mid-Ohio at the Koni Challenge ST race. Also got to check out the Jetta TDI cup cars too, it was awsome!
I got to park in the infield with other VW's exclusively. I felt all special!
If anyone can get a chance to watch a TDI cup race, DO EET! Also, the Koni challenge was a lot of fun, the ST class where the GTI's race against BMW's, Mini's, Miatas, etc.. was really cool to watch.
I've been seeing some bi-planes flying around lately- last night two of them were flying nose-to-tail very close- almost scary close!!!
Daun, gimmie a call, eh?








Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

HI!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

at work, would much rather be working on the Caddy, since it is borked.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Mornin all! Had a great day yesterday watching the Mk5 GTI's clean up the rest of the pack at Mid-Ohio at the Koni Challenge ST race.
 
The #181 GTI is co-driven by a local guy, they're having a pretty good season so far. You can watch the race on SPEED, don't know off hand when it's gonna be on.


_Modified by matt.e. at 9:43 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*









John,
Are you missing the Slegato Badges? Can't quite make out but looks they are missing from the B-pillar in this photo?
Dan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
John,
Are you missing the Slegato Badges? Can't quite make out but looks they are missing from the B-pillar in this photo?
Dan

I believe he is, I cut him some white slegato stickers to put on the b-pillars that I delivered to him at cincy


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I believe he is, I cut him some white slegato stickers to put on the b-pillars that I delivered to him at cincy

Fraser,
Did you cut them from an actual Slegato badge scan? They have a pretty unique font. I might have an interest down the road and if you don't have a scan, I could provide one.
Dan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_ 
The #181 GTI is co-driven by a local guy, they're having a pretty good season so far. You can watch the race on SPEED, don't know off hand when it's gonna be on.


Yup, that was the team that won it. It will be on SPEED on the 28th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (boo for me not getting SPEED channel though. )
That car was straight-up STUCK to the track.
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Fraser,
Did you cut them from an actual Slegato badge scan? They have a pretty unique font. I might have an interest down the road and if you don't have a scan, I could provide one.
Dan

I cut them from a vector file that JohnnyPhenomenon was kind enough to convert for me based off of the picture on DrDub's scirocco site.
they look really good, I can take a picture of a gold set that I have at my house that I did as a test cut
edit for own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Not my picture. ^^


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

89 degrees outside. "Feels Like" 95 with humidity factored in, according to the news webpage. Must stay in the slightly cooler house (83 degrees/no humidity) to keep from melting away.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_89 degrees outside. "Feels Like" 95 with humidity factored in, according to the news webpage. Must stay in the slightly cooler house (83 degrees/no humidity) to keep from melting away. 

Minnesota: Too cold, or too hot. Choose one.








Do a rain dance, make spring and fall stretch out for more than one week!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

On our local (Colorado) news last night, they said, "If you talk to anyone you know in the Midwest this week, they will be complaining about the weather."








<--Doesn't miss Missouri that much.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Not my picture. ^^

WHO would have such a goofy looking thing anyway???


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_








John,
Are you missing the Slegato Badges? Can't quite make out but looks they are missing from the B-pillar in this photo?
Dan

Dan, they are missing. And yes, that is why I had Frasier cut me the vinyl ones. My thoughts are to run the vinyl for now until: I find some(good luck there), make a mold from someone else's(hint hint if you have a badge) or make a mold from one of the vinyl stickers(I bought two sets).


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_89 degrees outside. "Feels Like" 95 with humidity factored in, according to the news webpage. Must stay in the slightly cooler house (83 degrees/no humidity) to keep from melting away. 
I'd love to have a 'feels like 95' day. We're supposed to crack 100 today.


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful rocco congrats


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I'd love to have a 'feels like 95' day. We're supposed to crack 100 today.

Yikes, I'd already be on a plane to someplace cool if I were you!

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Minnesota: Too cold, or too hot. Choose one.








Do a rain dance, make spring and fall stretch out for more than one week!


















True - Amber doesn't like my rain dances, though.
Tried to take a nap but failed - 102 in the room right now, ugh. I should go home and bask in air-conditioned goodness but I'd rather not waste gas driving back and forth. 
On a better note, I got cut tomorrow from forced labor, so I have the rest of the week to be free. They said sales sucked so bad that corperate called the stores and said to cut their stock from the rest of the week (stock guys only work Mon & Tuesday so Tuesday = rest of the week). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Nataku at 3:16 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Dan, they are missing. And yes, that is why I had Frasier cut me the vinyl ones. My thoughts are to run the vinyl for now until: I find some(good luck there), make a mold from someone else's(hint hint if you have a badge) or make a mold from one of the vinyl stickers(I bought two sets).

John, yes I have a couple. I have been looking since I got Gino since the driver's side had some damage on it (bottom one) since I got him. I was really suprised to find out that these things are made out of thin plastic when I removed them this past weekend.








I also thought it would be neat to get these molded and reproduced....you got a thought in mind on a good way to get it done?
-Dan


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MrPill)*

this is too funny not to share:
my friends mopeds got impounded!
































































they were cited for riding an motorized vehicle on the sidewalk, and riding an uninsured vehicle on the highway


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MrPill)*

here is a gif of the stickers I can make, too tired to pull out the camera and apply a sticker to something


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Before I go to bed, shall I lay some Black Diamond Heavies upon you all:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
Yeah!!!
G'night!
Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Went and picked up Karl's second MK1 this morning up near Seattle
Tow went well and now the CE is carousing with his new roomies waiting for a Coloradian to come and take her home









I think it's good that the '78 CE will get to hang out and soak up some good Karmann karma with the bro's...








But actually I think the whole icy white + special appearance + uncommon verging on rare... all adds up to (not in a bad way) female.
So I gotta go get some Deutsch name lists suitable for a fraulein.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grrrr, I went out to my truck to start investigating the clunking sound I heard and the neighbor kids are playing basketball on the street right next to it, and one was sitting on the bed rail


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
I think it's good that the '78 CE will get to hang out and soak up some good Karmann karma with the bro's...








But actually I think the whole icy white + special appearance + uncommon verging on rare... all adds up to (not in a bad way) female.
So I gotta go get some Deutsch name lists suitable for a fraulein.
















DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? DID YA GET HER YET? ...
Just asking......she looks like a Gisele.








No idea why I said that and I havenèt been drinking either...but it seems I have become Canadian multilingual.....



















_Modified by punchbug at 8:20 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone have a dead mk1 diesel sitting around that I could snag a part off?
number 15 in this diagram


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sorry about saturday, I ended up working


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no need to be sorry for making sure the bills are paid


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no need to be sorry for making sure the bills are paid









I "only" put in 86 hours this past week, unfortunately that's not even enough to pay the rent







I can't keep doing this, my body wanted to call it quits today, I don't sleep, I'm so exhausted that I can't even see straight.
...and I'm sick, again







Staff infection this time, should clear out.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I look forward to stepping into the Scirocco and have the music blast in my ears, I get to do that twice a day


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

time to order me a new timing belt and tensioner


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_here is a gif of the stickers I can make, too tired to pull out the camera and apply a sticker to something









Fraser, Those look really good when compared to the originals!








-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I look forward to stepping into the Scirocco and have the music blast in my ears, I get to do that twice a day









I scheduled a garden tour for my night school class, so I did that myself. Red Clover's in bloom, and it was delightful in the calm evening air. Mind you, the skunks were out too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Proof it did happen:















I just love my cars!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (MrPill)*

Morning.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









jealous!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Fraser, Those look really good when compared to the originals!
-Dan

thanks, but that was all JohnnyPhenomenon's work. I just have the means to move it from computer screens to vinyl


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*

Bring it then....








Yeah, I am, without doubt, the luckiest girl in the world. Someone asked me what my favorite car at the Jitterbug was...I couldn't possibly have picked between the two I brought much less the rest of them there. And there was a lot of fine machinery there, make no mistake about that. Other purple cars even....








But what we ALL really need is one of THESE







:









Yeah, that IS what it looks like.....








I'd rock this...tell me you can't see it....








The Rabbit Army really does the show scene well. They just parked, and set up the grille, and chilled out. They ;looked so relaxed and were obviously having a great time. This is Shawn's angry MS/boosted critter; he also has a Rocco on the go:








LOVE this grille emblem:








One way to make a MkI Rocco fast, a la Thunderbird:









And here's another domesticated power adder on some fine German goodness:








Okay, gotta go to work, yay. But that's a start on the Jitterbug pics. Got up at 5 am to get a head start on the marking, bleh. Feels like it right now I tell you!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Modified by punchbug at 5:10 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*waves* HI EVERYONE!! I've been super busy with school. Miss you all







But I did finish a novel last night that had the word "sirocco" in it and I got SUPER excited


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

So give already, what was the novel.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Some pics from the Mid-Ohio Grand-Am and TDI cup race last sunday:
Trying to get a shot of the TDI cup cars on 2-wheels:








They were dead-silent! (except for the tires!!!)








Sweet!
















One of the Daytona Prototypes that was Porsche-powered. (we didn't see them race)








Engine-swap on one of the Ford Prototypes:








Rolling the Koni ST cars out on to the paddock!








The BMW's were not very popular.








But the VW's were!!!
















Drivers:








Pit stop demonstration:








Getting ready to go green!!! (they started them on the back straight, even though the finish line was around by the pits)








Green flag- GO!








Lap 1- VW's in front heading in to turn 1








One lap and the VW's are WAY in front already!!








It was a GREAT race and a really cool experience.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh, the Joy of summer 80 deg, 89% humidity, feels lik 88 deg. I'm gonna roast today.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So give already, what was the novel.

Sandcastles by Luanne Rice.







Great book.
Hey check it out I owned a page and didn't even know it!!
This scirocco is my very favorite aside from my own.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Konomi at 10:06 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

another fun filled day at the office...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I also had a bad ass time at a local track event. However, mine was at NJ Motorsport Park in Millville, NJ. It was the East Coast R32 High Performance Driving Event.
Being that my brother has an R, he registered and I came along. VW sponsored the event and it was FREE to all R32 owners that registered. 
My brother rented a garage space and purchased some R-compound DOT tires mounted on spare BBS RCs, track pads and performed a coolant and brake flush along with high-temp brake fluid. I also just installed a new design heim-joint rear strut brace. That made for toight driving. 
I still have to upload some pictures, but here are some that I grabbed from the MkIV R32 forum...
































The also brought a Mk6 TDI 2-door and a Mk6 GTI 4-door to the event.








































I love this old school kit on the Mk5. Reminds me of the Mk2 flares...
























I like this:








R32 lite: Carbon fiber hood and rear hatch, cut and welded a stock 2-door non-sunroof roof, deleted interior. I heard he weighs in about 2,900 lbs and has 240 hp (stock). Pretty cool!
















Somebody took a sweet photo of my 16V, too!








All in all, a good time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Awesome Joe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_



















Ooooooh, GIMME GIMME! That...right there would be the perfect car for me. Any more pictures?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

That looked like a hell of a good time Joe!








I also just found out that the GTI's at Mid-Ohio were stock under the hood, with a differential in the stock 6-speed and an APR "off the shelf" (supposedly) chip. That's IT. Stock exhaust, stock intake, full emissions. The RX-8 was dumping raw fuel out of the exhaust the whole race.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_That looked like a hell of a good time Joe!








I also just found out that the GTI's at Mid-Ohio were stock under the hood, with a differential in the stock 6-speed and an APR "off the shelf" (supposedly) chip. That's IT. Stock exhaust, stock intake, full emissions. The RX-8 was dumping raw fuel out of the exhaust the whole race.








Brendan

thats awesome. as someone with a 2.0t, I can say that I'm not that surprised, that engine is a whole different animal after a chip.
Im sure the diff makes that car a beast in the twisties....oh if I had the money and ambition to get serious with my mk5, but thats taken up by scirocco funds


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have some decals


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I also had a bad ass time at a local track event. However, mine was at NJ Motorsport Park in Millville, NJ. It was the East Coast R32 High Performance Driving Event.
Being that my brother has an R, he registered and I came along. VW sponsored the event and it was FREE to all R32 owners that registered. 
My brother rented a garage space and purchased some R-compound DOT tires mounted on spare BBS RCs, track pads and performed a coolant and brake flush along with high-temp brake fluid. I also just installed a new design heim-joint rear strut brace. That made for toight driving. 


Which track were you on? Did you get to drive?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_







Ooooooh, GIMME GIMME! That...right there would be the perfect car for me. Any more pictures?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nah, but they had hub caps and stickers for sale.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

chit.....

chat, chit. Chit chat.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I have cut graphics, now i just have to weed them


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










Yes please.
Also, having to drop a rear axle to finish a simple brake job is not my idea of fun.







At least they work now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Yes please.
Also, having to drop a rear axle to finish a simple brake job is not my idea of fun.







At least they work now...

Which is why Fireball is an essential fluid for ALL brake work. Mind you, by the time you had the axle loose, it might fall on you and try to kill you. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But you are immune to "death by axle" now I think....right? Should be safe to apply liberal amounts of Fireball then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by punchbug at 2:21 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't apply the Fireball to the nuts and bolts under there, it'd do much better in a shot glass, being guided towards my mouth


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Oh yeah, that is what I meant. Over ice, and now poured into a nice glass from the chilly south! (Thanks for the Fireball glasses Karl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Okay enough of this...gotta go to work, again....
No, first I have to EDIT again







Sure wish I could type.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:45 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, first set of graphics weeded


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard) - Seat Covers*


_Quote »_
Quote, originally posted by bigtavo »
The only thing seat covers are good for is giving the next owner great seats.
Sig'd for troof!
Brendan

 
Nope. Certainly I see the previous post don't relate to a good set of sheepskin seat covers. Warm in Winter, Cool-ish in Summer. The less clothes you are wearing while sitting in them, the better. And of course that goes double for the one not in the Driver's seat. 
Since this is a bit different than seat covers as seat *savers* vs Seat Covers as seat *enhancers* I don't think we are in disagreement on the original statement, just wanting to pipe in in defense of said covers as being maligned in the public eye. (Hmmm, I see that having 'Anatomy of a Murder' on the screen during posting here is having an effect.)
In any case find that I agree with your statement that you should live in the moment, and not necessarily save the seat for the next owner. Despite that I also like to both enjoy myself and take care of my stuff too. So I supposed I'd be taking care of those seat for, er me.

berk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

<-- watching StarGate SG1 on Hulu


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard) - Seat Covers (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_ 
Nope. Certainly I see the previous post don't relate to a good set of sheepskin seat covers. Warm in Winter, Cool-ish in Summer. The less clothes you are wearing while sitting in them, the better. And of course that goes double for the one not in the Driver's seat. 
Since this is a bit different than seat covers as seat *savers* vs Seat Covers as seat *enhancers* I don't think we are in disagreement on the original statement, just wanting to pipe in in defense of said covers as being maligned in the public eye. (Hmmm, I see that having 'Anatomy of a Murder' on the screen during posting here is having an effect.)
In any case find that I agree with your statement that you should live in the moment, and not necessarily save the seat for the next owner. Despite that I also like to both enjoy myself and take care of my stuff too. So I supposed I'd be taking care of those seat for, er me.

berk


IMO, those things are hideous. And the freak me out. Weird texture.
The first thing I did to my BMW when I brought it home was take off that stupid seat cover. I think it's still sitting on my back porch. I could mail it to you if you wanted it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, got some pork marinading for dinner :yum:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Which is why Fireball is an essential fluid for ALL brake work. Mind you, by the time you had the axle loose, it might fall on you and try to kill you. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But you are immune to "death by axle" now I think....right? Should be safe to apply liberal amounts of Fireball then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Whiskey sounds wonderful right now (doesn't it always though?), but I'm on antibiotics and thus "attempting" to avoid alcohol consumption








And the axle didn't try to kill me (wrong car). Instead, the exhaust smashed two of my fingers into the pavement when I was taking it out today. Not cool.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Which track were you on? Did you get to drive?

Twas on Thunderbolt. No, I didn't get to drive. Was happy enough to sit in the passenger seat.
My brother is GOOD! Makes me wish I could be his co-driver in WRC. We'd make a damn good team. Mostly because I am a planner and he is a doer. Perfect roles.
I'm with you, cholland. Though, I want a Mk6 TDI 4-door in Alpine White. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Mostly because I am a planner and he is a doer. Perfect roles.


You are WEAK! (Plans, pfffttt...we don't need no steekin' plans...) Okay, that is unless it is an EVIL plan, and since you drive a red car, it may well be. Carry on.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_

This scirocco is my very favorite aside from my own.
<snip>
_Modified by Konomi at 10:06 AM 6-23-2009_

Well, that one DOES look fine with a green MkI parked beside it, this is true. But then again, what doesn't eh? And yeah, I still feel like I'm just borrowing her. 
And as for the seat preservation? Yeah, I will NOT be using seat covers next time I go to Ohio. I will be REMOVING the seats altogether, now that Jeff has said that covers are merely for the next owner. I will not get to see that next owner, as I will be deceased when I become the "PO" on mine.....















Question. If I have 1/4 of a red car IN my car, does that make it just a little bit evil? Quasi-evil even????? (sure hope this "part" fits in there.....)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hey Cathy, guess what I was looking at last night?
Hint, they have 2 wings and BIG engines.








Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

What would that be?







Yeah, hope the weather holds for the weekend. I have lots of black and white to kill off on some old birds.








Anybody want a husband? Mine's days from retirement and he's already underfoot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:16 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Nope, sorry, you're not allowed to just "give away" your old spouses, even if you have grown tired of them, you'll just have to get rid of him in the old fashioned way, through the long, drawn out, painful, and sometimes embarrassing divorce process.
I've heard rat poison in his oatmeal works too.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Twas on Thunderbolt. No, I didn't get to drive. Was happy enough to sit in the passenger seat.
My brother is GOOD! Makes me wish I could be his co-driver in WRC. We'd make a damn good team. Mostly because I am a planner and he is a doer. Perfect roles.
I'm with you, cholland. Though, I want a *Mk6 TDI 4-door in Alpine White*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Most likely Cindy's next car (replacing Passat Wgn)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'd be happy with the engine from a mk4 TDI


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aaannnd, back to watching StarGate SG1


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

at work...late because I went to see Transformers2 lastnight.
lastnight's progress: drilled a hole in my roof, pulled glass out, spray painted wheels, ripped headliner. productivity at its best


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_at work...late because I went to see Transformers2 lastnight.
lastnight's progress: drilled a hole in my roof, pulled glass out, spray painted wheels, ripped headliner. productivity at its best

Going to see that tonight.








Any why did you drill a hole in your roof? Fuba antenna?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Any why did you drill a hole in your roof? Fuba antenna?

10-4. I did that then I was going to just run the antenna cable roughly until I did the headliner, then I said eff it and went at it full throttle.
went pretty well, other than the fact that my sunroof wont open so I couldnt get it out of the car.
anyone know of anywhere where I can get that striping that holds up the headliner around the sunroof in black?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Any NorCal or SoCal Sciroccos gonna actually make it this weekend to Lopez Lake? Spending this week slowly detailing the car, keep finding little bits of grunge that need to be eradicated.
Wheee! ownage!











_Modified by matt.e. at 10:38 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_anyone know of anywhere where I can get that striping that holds up the headliner around the sunroof in black?

X2.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
anyone know of anywhere where I can get that striping that holds up the headliner around the sunroof in black?

Have you tried J.C. Whitney?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Have you tried J.C. Whitney?

nope, but I just did and that site is freaking confuzing
if anyone finds anything, let me know










_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 3:02 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_at work...late because I went to see Transformers2 lastnight.


How was it? I'm gonna see it on Friday. I really liked the first one.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
How was it? I'm gonna see it on Friday. I really liked the first one. 

it was enjoyable, if you liked the 1st one, go see it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

meh


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_









It'd be my luck I'd get busted for violating the 'Open Container Law'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kinda boring today, turning around PDF's for clients, watching SG1, drinking mah soda...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

so...
im assembling my wheels this weekend...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

schweet


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I think I'm going to go out and wash the BMW.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Turns out finishing a brake job also includes swapping battery cables and then tuning the engine







I go to start the car today, and all power dies when I turn the key, turns out the positive battery cable clamp decided to crack in half.
Then, when I did get it running, it was idling at 500rpm and basically just failing at life. But I drive it, and I'm done. What a mess.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
anyone know of anywhere where I can get that striping that holds up the headliner around the sunroof in black?

yeah. just get it out of a mk2 GTI. thats what I did.
or you could recover your white one with some fabric. I would have done that if I didnt have a black one handy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Turns out finishing a brake job also includes swapping battery cables and then tuning the engine







I go to start the car today, and all power dies when I turn the key, turns out the positive battery cable clamp decided to crack in half.
Then, when I did get it running, it was idling at 500rpm and basically just failing at life. But I drive it, and I'm done. What a mess.

Brake jobs always seem to be full of lose. And I anticipate that on all repairs, so when it goes well, you think you're living someone else's life. 
So Chris, what do you think of the concept of doing two photography classes in the tech storage/welding/junior construction room (with one tap) I think it's a splendid idea, especially since it hasn't been cleaned out since Centennial year. I believe the words "I'm looking at the job postings" crossed my lips, actually....this after working i the heat of the greenhouse to move everything out, on the heels of a 5:00-23:00 work day the day before. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I <heart> my job. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

IM'd you today Cat....

^ taps toes *waiting* for response ^


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

been in here once or twixt already...
for those of you that don't know me: my name is carl, with a 'c' (thx for asking).








my screen name is pronounced: *G*inster ('hard' g, as in *gangsta*...not a soft 'g', as in *gigolo*).
if you say it w/ a 'soft' g it sounds as if i'm some sort of gin-mill...and i'm not too fond of gin. <---bad college experience.















newcastle ftw.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So Chris, what do you think of the concept of doing two photography classes in the tech storage/welding/junior construction room (with one tap)? 









I still haven't developed those two rolls of film from Cincy (one of which has what is hopefully an amazing photo of Mad Max). The only thing slowly me down is really going out, driving 10 minutes, and spending like 20-$30 on chemicals.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Holy impatient people on here...I thought you were more laid back than that.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Damn,I'll be glad when my life slows down....My old dog died,my job isn't letting anyone transfer to work from home,the buyers of my house are [email protected]#%$& with us for repairs....and my rocc hasnt run in over a year..........sigh. On the upside,the shop is getting some lighting.When I find a new job,I'll be able to move out of the city forever,I hope!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_been in here once or twixt already...
for those of you that don't know me: my name is carl, with a 'c' (thx for asking).








my screen name is pronounced: *G*inster ('hard' g, as in *gangsta*...not a soft 'g', as in *gigolo*).
if you say it w/ a 'soft' g it sounds as if i'm some sort of gin-mill...and i'm not too fond of gin. <---bad college experience.















newcastle ftw.









Huh. Having never heard that word pronounced by anyone, I've always read it 'j'inster in my head. Learned something today.
Yes. Newcastle for the win indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
Huh. Having never heard that word pronounced by anyone, I've always read it 'j'inster in my head. Learned something today. 

Same here, but I'll keep pronouncing it my way, saying Ginster the supposed "right" way makes me shiver in disgust, much like when people say radiator (pronounced rad).


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

@ chris:
lolz








yup...*G*inster yellow: L*132*
"jinster" just sounds all wrong. any other owner of said yellow-shaded car (be it GTi/fox/dasher) has said/pronounced it: *G*inster.
my .02 cents.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (ginster86roc)*

Just because everyone does it doesn't mean it's right.
Most people I've talked to say radiator with "rad" in it. The a should be elongated. Heat doesn't *rad*iate, it radiates [ray-dee-ate].


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

^ must be a 'nawthern' thang...
we don't say it like that here in the dirty south.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (ginster86roc)*

It's like the pretentious gardeners who say Forsyth-ee-a when everyone says Fors-ih-thia here (it's a shrub). But it's probably named for Forsyth...and then there's Fuchsia, and everyone says Fu-she-a or Fu-shah. But Fuc-see-ah may be correct. It's purplish at any rate...
G-in-ster it is then. But I've always seen it as Jinster.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ But I've always seen it as Jinster. 

nuh-uh!

say it ain't so.....


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (ginster86roc)*

I've always thought it as Ginster myself......Jinster would sound,um...pimpish.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








I still haven't developed those two rolls of film from Cincy (one of which has what is hopefully an amazing photo of Mad Max). The only thing slowly me down is really going out, driving 10 minutes, and spending like 20-$30 on chemicals.

Hurry up young man, get these Cincy pictures processed asap. :tap: :tap: :tap:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hurry up young man, get these Cincy pictures processed asap. :tap: :tap: :tap:










whoawhoa*whoa* mister photog type.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
whoawhoa*whoa* mister photog type.










Last year Chris was on my case, because I took a bit longer to get _my_ Cincy pictures processed.








This year, I call it a sweet revenge.









edit: oops










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:54 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

here's one for ya:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_This year, I call it a *sweat* revenge.









some sort of deodorant shortage up ther*e* in canadia, marc?








edit for spelling...


_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:02 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Notice the hand that was later found hanging off of Cathy's trunk! ^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_been in here once or twixt already...
for those of you that don't know me: my name is carl, with a 'c' (thx for asking).








my screen name is pronounced: *G*inster ('hard' g, as in *gangsta*...not a soft 'g', as in *gigolo*).
if you say it w/ a 'soft' g it sounds as if i'm some sort of gin-mill...and i'm not too fond of gin. <---bad college experience.















newcastle ftw.

















Carl with a "c", just like my name, Marc with a "c" . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And for my screen name...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Notice the hand that was later found hanging off of Cathy's trunk! ^^









*gasp*
















there it is!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_And for my screen name...

you always shall be known as *metal* marc to me sir....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Last year Chris was on my case, because I took a bit longer to get _my_ Cincy pictures processed.










You're digital pictures! There's a big difference between digital and film... my digital pictures were processed and posted weeks ago!
I'm *still* waiting to see your film pictures from last year, Marc


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I'm *still* waiting to see your film pictures from last year, Marc










@ mtl-marc: ooohhhh..._burrrrrnnnn_.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_my screen name is pronounced: *G*inster ('hard' g, as in *gangsta*...not a soft 'g', as in *gigolo*).
if you say it w/ a 'soft' g it sounds as if i'm some sort of gin-mill...and i'm not too fond of gin. <---bad college experience.










To-may-to, to-mah-to.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just got done studying for my test tomorrow. Started at 7:30, and it took me 1 hr. 45 min to realize that I was studying for the wrong test







So i went and studied for the correct test...and now i feel fried. Ugh. I never get a break i tell ya, NEVER! On a brighter point, my god forsaken online class will be over as of Sunday.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_On a brighter point, my god forsaken online class will be over as of Sunday. 

yay!

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Just got done studying for my test tomorrow. Started at 7:30, and it took me 1 hr. 45 min to realize that I was studying for the wrong test









so you're smart in all the wrong places?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_so you're smart in all the wrong places?









Aren't we all.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Aren't we all.









touche'!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*









appologies if the 'panorama' didn't turn out right...


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

whoa carl, that's a pretty rad pic


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_








appologies if the 'panorama' didn't turn out right...

Hey, I was dere! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and Carl, I always read it as *G*inster. I don't know where these *J*inster folk came from... 
Oh and Carl (again), didja ever look to see if you still had that d/s low beam H4 Euro light lying around in your house?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

How come my car's the only one hidden behind a pole








Having bad thoughts about finally installing the 16v body kit on my car...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Coolness!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (ginster86roc)*

Ginster?
Hard 'G' for the win. 

_Quote »_
http://www.google.com/search?q=ginster
http://ginster.org/ <-- Note the line on the front page...

 
Wiki Wiki Wiki 

Today I crawled though the crawlspace tacking up metal clad house wiring, (in a coated paper suit), with hepa-facemask in place. (Over the weekend I encountered an *extremely old* dead rat & a pigeon; it was also dead but only just dried out. The attic had held dessicated mouse and squirrel.) 
Tomorrow I get to start three weeks worth of Tech Work over a 1 month period. Hmmm, 8-5 all day, for weeks at a time? I wonder if I remember how.....

berk
nosebleed from the upswing....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You're digital pictures! There's a big difference between digital and film... my digital pictures were processed and posted weeks ago!
I'm *still* waiting to see your film pictures from last year, Marc










I have the essential fluids gathered up to hit my darkroom to get mine printed up. Some nice Porter, that is...















Likely exp;lains the number of "seconds" in the box on the porch...now that I think of it. And for the record, I am drinking coffee this am if I don't get my sig. changed.....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Having bad thoughts about finally installing the 16v body kit on my car...

join the club


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Hey Fraser, with that kit, you could go wth some of these (image stolen from the Jitterbug thread)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Mornin' all! *Yawn* Worked in the machine shop on the Diesel head for Laura's car until about 9:30 last night. It's done and it's a masterpiece! That being said, if anyone needs machine shop work, I've probably got the best guy in the midwest. Yeah, he's _that_ good. He used to work for VW/Audi/Porsche in the late 70's/early 80's.







He's all onboard for my TDI swap too, and really excited about it. Talks of re-sleeving the block and o-ringing and all sorts of goodies.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Fraser, with that kit, you could go wth some of these (image stolen from the Jitterbug thread)









dont tempt me. thats pretty hot, but I have other plans for my phone dials. plus, not enough pink in the burberry print


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, was working on my car until 9:50 last night, had to work on the shift linkage again, now that pesky bolt has loc-tite and a lock washer, let it _try_ to come loose now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
some sort of deodorant shortage up ther*e* in canadia, marc?









Must be that French influence...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Fraser, with that kit, you could go wth some of these (image stolen from the Jitterbug thread)









Those are hot!
Fraser, do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, the boss wants me to pack up my desk. But not because I no longer have a job, we're going to be relocating the office soon. He is going to sell his house and buy a place that has a shop we can finish off to use as the printing work-area.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My boss knows I'm leaving,but said I could stay as long as I want....layoffs all over and too many slackers.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Ugh, work. The other guy in my department resigned on Tuesday, so my workload just doubled.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and your pay will remain the same I imagine...


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Most companies are taking advantage of the economy to force more work for less pay and benefits on their employees.Just a sign of the times...grin and bear it.







Or bare it to them,lol


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and your pay will remain the same I imagine...








I imagine so...
I'm silently sticking it to them by growing out my hair again. That'll probably just prompt them to make me pee in a cup again though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

I hate my job so much. You have no idea.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Sorry to hear that. I've been there too. My current job really isn't that bad (nothing a couple of scotches at night can't fix). My biggest gripe is that so many people here are either racist or bible thumpers or both. I find my self biting my tongue quite a bit. Such is the majority of the manufacturing industry I s'pose.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My dad found this on the internet. I DID NOT CREATE IT....








But dang, it MUST have been created for me!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I hate my job so much. You have no idea.









I hear ya. I just got word last week from corperate that us stock guys are a) taking a 8% pay-cut b) getting our hours cut c) need to almost double our performance. Gah - I want to just quit but stupid unemployment won't qualify me if I quit, I have to be laid off or fired for performance reasons. 
All of us are gonna ignore the "double the performance or else" part so we can collect unemployment or get a new job ASAP....so.....I'm on the hunt for a job again. 

OWNED!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh noes, MJ is dead


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
OWNED!









Brian,
I just think this picture is the coolest thing. Kris and I had spent many hours playing DUNE years ago. It was our favorite!
It was nice camping with you guys at Cincy.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

day of fail.
brittany's window got smashed out this morning. nothing was stolen. it looks like they were going for the head unit but got scared off halfway through the job. 
already sourced a window at a local u-pull-it yard for less than $30. another weekend of not working on my vw's....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oh noes, MJ is dead

Yeah, Michael Jackson and Farrah Fawcett both. Truely a sad day...









_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Brian,
I just think this picture is the coolest thing. Kris and I had spent many hours playing DUNE years ago. It was our favorite!
It was nice camping with you guys at Cincy.
Thanks,
Dan

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I remember playing Dune on our first computer back in the mid 90's. It was a blast, so addicting! 
Nice camping with you as well, it was fun!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_day of fail.
brittany's window got smashed out this morning. nothing was stolen. it looks like they were going for the head unit but got scared off halfway through the job. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If you see them, tell them to come steal my stereo. I need an excuse to buy a better one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, work is fun all over. I left at 6pm....and will cut out early tomorrow. Am I allowed to do that? Do I care????? Spent the day battling mouse poop (with a few dead mice as free bonus) and dust, with some (heavy) furniture moving and demolition thrown in for good measure. The "A-team" will be in tomorrow, removing asbestos, so I had to be OUT. Why is it that they couldn't wait till Tuesday, you may ask, when all the staff is at home drinking beers???? Well, it would be unprofessional to speak of my boss and how well he is universally loved by the staff, so I'll refrain from comment.........








WARNING: ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!!!!!
So, here's a question. WILL 1/4 of a 16V fit into a MkI Scirocco???? Time will tell........


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Must be that French influence...
















In Montreal, after I took my shower, I got the deodorant and pulled the top off. Everything inside flew out in small pieces. Very odd. It worked fine in Germany and Cincy, but Montreal, which has a lot of French people it exploded. Very odd. Can't say this has anything to do with Marc though, because if anyone smelled after working on the Slegato, it was me.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yeah, Michael Jackson and Farrah Fawcett both. Truely a sad day...









i don't wanna be a ****, but michael jackson dying doesn't upset me at all. yeah, he made some great music, but he also was a truly disturbed human being and messed up the lives of many little kids
and, his death is over shadowing farrah fawcett's death, which is truly sad, as she was a pretty good person who suffered more than anyone ever should.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Agreed. My sadness was directed to the musical aspect of his life. 
With that said, this is truely insane. I just passed up a sealed copy for $1 a couple days ago.








http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Ja...orted


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_
i don't wanna be a ****, but michael jackson dying doesn't upset me at all. yeah, he made some great music, but he also was a truly disturbed human being and messed up the lives of many little kids
and, his death is over shadowing farrah fawcett's death, which is truly sad, as she was a pretty good person who suffered more than anyone ever should.

Agreed. I hadn't heard about Farrah Fawcett dying though. What's the story there?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Agreed. I hadn't heard about Farrah Fawcett dying though. What's the story there?

I believe she had cancer, at any rate, the press was all there waiting for her to die. Being a celeb. must suck a good deal of the time. But the money's good.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

About 24 hours until I leave the house for our little MK1 & MK2 GTG. Painted the rocker panel trim pieces from my '79 flat black last night. Did not know that they were different form the '81s, learn something new every day.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Got a confirmation from my realtor.....house is SOLD! Close in 2 weeks! 


_Modified by alteschule at 9:03 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

w00t!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just got a phone call, the 76 is ready for me to go pick it up


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Pics from the pick up site or it didnt happen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

will do


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

20 pages and counting and this is my first time on this thread...didn't it start out as a "Cincy" chit-chat thread, or am I just high?










_Modified by gamblinfool at 7:56 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_









I just tiled over the same floor in my bathroom!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

on the phone with uhaul renting a tow dolly right now


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'd say it's not a Cincy thread,since 90% of us have never been there, As to your being .....,well.....if you are ,I wish I was there! 


_Modified by alteschule at 12:53 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_20 pages and counting and this is my first time on this thread...didn't it start out as a "Cincy" chit-chat thread, or am I just high?
I would say it was more of a 'Well, Cincy is over so we can't chat in that thread anymore, and it's too soon to start the Cincy 2010 thread, so let's chat here!' kind of thing.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Cincy attendees hardly have a monopoly on off-topic banter.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Cincy attendees hardly have a monopoly on off-topic banter.









But we're better at it. Even moreso in person at Cincy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*






















the 76 is parked at the shop now







there's a couple of pics on my facebook profile


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Post pics now, Tyler!
*taps foot impatiently*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh fine, I'll re-host them somewhere else


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nice!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and from the guy I bought it from, the PO only had the head off because he was having it ported. So ideally I can just get a new HG, some new bolts, couple of seals, and have it running again


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nice!!

VERY nice!
-Dan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so I'm thinking I might name her 'Emmeline', which is a German name, meaning 'work'








this one is also going to be my candidate for the auto-body class this fall


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

is it a Super Scirocco?
Page 21 PWNED!! Hopefully, it will bode well for my Vega$ trip next week!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_

























Nice purchase! Even came with a set of cups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_is it a Super Scirocco?
Page 21 PWNED!! Hopefully, it will bode well for my Vega$ trip next week!!









Whatcha goin' to Vegas for? Just a fun trip?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_is it a Super Scirocco?
Page 21 PWNED!! Hopefully, it will bode well for my Vega$ trip next week!!










yes indeed it *is* a Super


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

nice buy dude.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

I just ordered Racelands.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good, we need a review of those


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_so I'm thinking I might name her 'Emmeline', which is a German name, meaning 'work'








this one is also going to be my candidate for the auto-body class this fall










That's awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_good, we need a review of those









I have em. basically what I expected: they go low, they ride alright. I mean, big bumps, kinda rough, but normal driving, they are pretty decent. not on the bumpstops 100% of the time (yet), made a world of difference when I cut the bumpstops in half and pulled out the helpers

other news, cracked my windshield pulling it out tonight, win.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
other news, cracked my windshield pulling it out tonight, win.

Bummer


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

waddup, izzy?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

its alright, I got another windshield, this one just needs to last me the trip over to the glass place after my headliner/wiring/dash swap/other projects are done. silicone and a cut up windshield seal holding in a cracked windshield FTMFW


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The windshield on the 76 is whole, but it is being held in by silicone.
bed time for me now. Gotta work on cleaning the garage a bit tomorrow, pick up some parts for the Caddy, see about getting it running, and maybe start digging into the 76, want to pull the motor the rest of the way and start cleaning it up


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_20 pages and counting and this is my first time on this thread...didn't it start out as a "Cincy" chit-chat thread, or am I just high?









_Modified by gamblinfool at 7:56 PM 6-26-2009_

Okay, since you are new to the thread OFF topic is on topic. So any talk of Cincy would be ON topic. Which is off topic. I hope this clears up any confusion. So now we're post Cincy, so the rules re just as straightforward.

WARNING!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!!!!!!
Yeah, so I have another 550miles on my MkI (but not on my odometer which has dccided to take break from all that nasty counting) I'm back in Ohio with Klausie. I must now share. Yesterday, I was heading out on a ramp, listening to Bruce Cockburn (I mean really, who listens to Bruce Cockburn? Yeah at least three of us on here it seems. I could relate a story from a past life but I'll refrain)...anyways, the sun was shining, the engine was winding out and I'm rowing through the gears, and I just kept smiling. I think I smiled the whole away down here. I just flat out LOVE that car.....there is little else that makes me as happy. Had to share..if yours is giving you headaches, persist. IT IS WORTH IT!!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Getting ready to head out to Lopez Lake, maybe we'll get a decent turnout this year. I'll post pictures of the event.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey everybody!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqImkDgDwHU
Okay now that you've gotten a good laugh out of that like I did...








Brian and I are heading down to Southern California August 20th to the 28th. We definitely want to meet up with a bunch of you guys and meet you!







We'll most likely be staying various places...Apple Valley with my mom, Fontana with my grandparents, and a friend down in the Inland Empire somewhere (she just moved, can't remember where). Let us know when/where you want to meet up. I'll also post a thread about this but I need to get to work right now so...ta ta!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Brian and I are heading down to Southern California August 20th to the 28th.
Can we assume y'all will be flying out and renting a Kia?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, got a new timing belt and tensioner for the Caddy, hope to have it back running in the next hour or 2, then I'll go take some better pics of the 76 and start taking inventory of everything I got with it


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

ettin' ready to head to astor, fl to hang out w/ my nephew and stepdad for the afternoon/eve.

good times ahead in the (very) near future.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Bruce "Cockburn" has to be one of THEE most unfortunate names evAr...







...unless his first name was Richard...








@ Nataku: going to Vega$ for my wedding anniversary (7th)
Random on-topic content: going to look at a mk1 for a couple tex'ers...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
@ Nataku: going to Vega$ for my wedding anniversary (7th)



Excellent! I went to Vegas for the first time in about ten years for Christmas of '07, was amazed and mindblown and went back again last October. It's one of my favorite places to go, even though I don't gamble much, but Vegas isn't about gambling as much as people think. Have fun!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_Bruce "Cockburn" has to be one of THEE most unfortunate names evAr...







...unless his first name was Richard...










Well, it's pronounced Coburn, if that helps. I actually dated a Harold Dick, and no, I don't lnow if it was hairy...and our school had a special neds student whose legal name was "Lucky Pickle". Tell me THAT's not cruel....
I'm at Daun's after baking in the sun all day at the National Ercoupe Convention. Part of the baking was done IN an Ercoupe, which was very cool once the windows got open...and the owner let me fly it for a while, which was a huge treat! Here's to generous people with quirky old machines FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pics at some point.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Can we assume y'all will be flying out and renting a Kia?










Well, my mom, grandparents, friends, etc live there. I grew up in the high desert area. So we'll be bumming rides off of people, and I'll probably steal my cousins car for a day or two







If she's nice enough to let me that is. My mom will probably let me borrow her car too, considering she's retired. I'm so stinking excited, I can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

...And we'll be going to some of these infamous SoCal junkyards to look for Mk1 parts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, need someone to push the clutch pedal in the Caddy, but anyone I know in this town is gone for the day for some reason


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, need someone to push the clutch pedal in the Caddy, but anyone I know in this town is gone for the day for some reason

I'll be right over.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I found a way







I propped my phone up next to the crank pulley, started it recording a video, then jumped in the cab and hit the clutch a few times. 
Comcast was also just here, found a bad connector was causing all of our troubles, and we now have burst speeds up to 30mbps, and sustained around 15







better than before.
And I got the timing belt back on the Caddy. Even did it the correct way with feeler gauges on the cam.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just washed the BMW.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Watching anime.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

just got home from work and shopping.
now lurking in the the scirocco forum


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_waddup, izzy?

Not much, been working my ass off, literally







I keep loosing weight and I had nothing to loose in the first place...







All in all I'm doing well though, looking forward to working on the Scirocco again, it's been a while, the seats need to come out, I want to get them reupholstered...in deep purple velour


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
now lurking in the the scirocco forum









Lurking, yes, indeed


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

putting my car back together







to be continued tomorrow, Im beat


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

chit chat
chot.
chwit.
I have no shoes on.
I am sitting in a chair.
I am watching Borat.
I want a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
I want a chocolate chip cookie.

*hands you a peanut butter and chocolate chip cookie*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Well, just went to check out a 92 GTI that my little brother was looking at. Pretty much a done deal. Should be able to pick it up on Monday night. That means the family now has:
A1 Tornado Red 1987 Scirocco 16V
A2 Tornado Red 1992 Golf GTI ABA 8V
A4 Tornado Red 2004 Golf R32
I guess that means we need an Tornado Red A3 VR6 to complete chapters 1-4.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I guess that means we need an Tornado Red A3 VR6 to complete chapters 1-4.









Are you sure you could resist using the A3 for spare parts?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Are you sure you could resist using the A3 for spare parts?
















That's why I want the VR6. Less likely for me to poach since I love the sounds of the VR but wouldn't want that lump near my Scirocco.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That's why I want the VR6. Less likely for me to poach since I love the sounds of the VR but wouldn't want that lump near my Scirocco.









Not even installed in the back huh?


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

a vr6 is such a nice thing. especially the early 12v"s. it would be nice in the back of a rocco, but a solid 2.0 16v would be just as good up front. imho anyway


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*

Good morning everyone! 
I see you guys have been busy in the last few weeks!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

I'm tired and I don't want to be at work right now.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

saw a scirocco sighting in a movie, its called ''falling down'' with michael douglas its a really good movie and in the last 35 or so minutes of the movie there is a traffic jam where michael douglas punches out this dude sitting in his car annd then in front of him is a green S2 with no rear spoiler! check it out its such a good movie about an average guy whos had enough of the world today and actually does something about it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

`
_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm tired and I don't want to be at work right now.









I'm glad I'm NOT at work right now! I'm being killed by Daun's cat, waiting to go out to eat and then go over to Wimington...and head home.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (apexT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apexT* »_saw a scirocco sighting in a movie, its called ''falling down'' with michael douglas its a really good movie and in the last 35 or so minutes of the movie there is a traffic jam where michael douglas punches out this dude sitting in his car annd then in front of him is a green S2 with no rear spoiler! check it out its such a good movie about an average guy whos had enough of the world today and actually does something about it

i LOVE that movie, never noticed the rocco in it though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, up too early, but I think I carried over a slight buzz to this morning from last night








soon as the wife is off the phone I think we'll go down to the shop and take a quick sort through the 76 to see what all I got with it. I also would like to replace the lifters in my 80, my buddy gave me a set, since my 'friend' that borrowed my last set of new ones, a year ago, hasn't repaid me for them


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hey scirocco*joe...Brian, my best friend and I went to the movies last night, and as we're walking out, we saw this poster for some kind of theater show and thought of you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Apparently Billy Mays is dead.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, celebs are dropping like flies


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Apparently Billy Mays is dead.

Damn, I just saw him on Pitchmen a week ago too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ugh, garage cleaning is hard work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Ugh, garage cleaning is hard work.

I'll take that over carpentry on old homes, or more particular, old mobile homes. A friend and I agreed to install a door and window for a couple we know. NEVER again. What a pita.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sun is starting to shine into the garage, so the temp is climbing, came inside till things cool off a bit this evening.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

headliner is in. still havnt cut any hole in it for the sunroof, visors, domelight or seabelts, but it looks money. only real defect is that the rear is lumpy due to some less than perfect foam, should have taken car of that before I did the headliner, but oh well, maybe some other time (or never)
debating what to do about my sunroof hole: my sunroof does not open, nor would it come out with much persuasion, so im thinking about how I can get the sunroof trim back in without having the sunroof out.
but for now, the liner is pulled taught enough that I can live without cutting the sunroof hole. and the black headliner is so sexy that I feel bad cutting into it


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Check this bad-boy out:
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sb....html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










LOVE tuborg.....cheap version of Carlesberg.... ballin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
dont tempt me. thats pretty hot, but I have other plans for my phone dials. plus, not enough pink in the burberry print

Good boy!!! He knows the pink requirements!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_LOVE tuborg.....cheap version of Carlesberg.... ballin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Here is one bitchin shift knob.








Paging Cholland, where to get one of those?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

That's one awesome shift knob!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Paging Cholland, where to get one of those?


*shrug* They weren't OEM Vokswagen...








But I found you these: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...01066
Personally, I've been liking these shift knobs a lot.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
*shrug* They weren't OEM Vokswagen...








But I found you these:
Personally, I've been liking these shift knobs a lot.










Cool looking Moai, it's so 60s, just like the Pro Gasser shift knob.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

New project underway at the Porsche shop. 57 (or maybe 56) Carrera coupe GS. Sat out in the Florida Sun/Rain for about 10 years.
































Ya-hoo!
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good morning


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good morning fellow Scirocco-ites. Our little GTG over the weekend was a success, we beat last years attendance by 3! There were 7 MKI's and a MKII (and a couple of MKV's). If you want to check out the pics here's the link: Super fun in the California sun


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_New project underway at the Porsche shop. 57 (or maybe 56) Carrera coupe GS. Sat out in the Florida Sun/Rain for about 10 years. 
Heh, I'm surprised that there's anything left! Looks like fun.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

In an attempt to keep my full time pay, today I am doing yard work a the boss' house. Ugh. I have not done this much manual labor in far too long. At least his son is working with me and it looks like we'll finish this project in one day, instea of 3 that he was planning on.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Man! What a Monday! beutiful rocc twardnw! Body work? It doesnt look like it needs any! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

my wheels are assembled.








glad i have a girlfriend that puts up with car parts spread all over the living room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Man! What a Monday! beutiful rocc twardnw! Body work? It doesnt look like it needs any! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


not on the exterior, just some floor pans than need replacing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*crickets*


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*









you call that a duck?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lawl


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hi


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, time to take a shower, get all the grime off of me from doing yardwork, then off to a computer repair appointment


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it is far too quiet in here...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My laptop battery won't charge.
Anybody have any clues?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_it is far too quiet in here...

I went and looked at an AMC Eagle today...it may end up in a friends yard as my new project...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I fixed it. The power adapter needed to be unplugged for a minute to reset. I guess it must've detected a power surge or something.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, that's exactly what I was gonna say....







:shrug:
Izzy, that could be a fun project, give it a LOT more power, a bit more suspension travel, and you'd have one helluva desert racer


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yeah, that's exactly what I was gonna say....







:shrug:
Izzy, that could be a fun project, give it a LOT more power, a bit more suspension travel, and you'd have one helluva desert racer









Plan is as follows : Install 4" lift, fit 31" tires, the knobbier the better, put a 4.0 head on the 4.2 block, NP219 transfer case, 5 speed transmission.
Then proceed to beat the ever living hell out of it off road...blow the dana 35 and install 44's out of a J20.















...and yes, it's a station wagon.


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Then proceed to beat the ever living hell out of it off road...blow the dana 35 and install 44's out of a J20.















...and yes, it's a station wagon.









Good. You'll have a place to sleep when it blows up in the middle on outer east no-where..








Does your have that stupid pneumatically operated front axle? Buddy of mine had an Eagle. All stock. Had issues with going into 4WD. Another buddy had a Cherokee. Same issue.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ft6crt)*

Does any one have cool plans for the 4th?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Plan is as follows : Install 4" lift, fit 31" tires, the knobbier the better, put a 4.0 head on the 4.2 block, NP219 transfer case, 5 speed transmission.
Then proceed to beat the ever living hell out of it off road...blow the dana 35 and install 44's out of a J20.















...and yes, it's a station wagon.









They don't make a 4" kit for the Eagle, but there is a guy that makes a kit to install a V8 into it, but if you're going to beef it up, the dana 44s from a Scout are a much better fit, then you can do the 4" lift, go with a slightly beefier t56 6 spd, and a divorced NP205 transfer case with a twin stick conversion, never know when you'll need low range in two wheel drive.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Does any one have cool plans for the 4th? 

Yep...retirement party for my husband at the track...as in...the trots. My husband is officially retired...guess I better fix him a fancy breakfast eh?
I had my big weekend LAST weekend, and it involved some very fine vintage machines. Without further delay, here are some picktars!
So I mounted my "proud stallion" as someone called him (Klausie, made me laugh...if he's a stallion, he's got to be one of those miniature horses with a hell of an attitude)...Anyway, crossed the border at 3pm, which put me in Mt Vernon OH right at sunset. There was a gathering of Wacos (pronounced Wah-ko, not connected to the Texas town of Way-ko) 52 were there at the peak, there are 250 still flying, so that was a bunch of them...Daun had been there all week, but I got way too little time around these very cool machines. Picture:








Those at Cincy got to hear one doing low passes. Saturday we flew out in Daun's Cessna to see something more in line with reality:








Meet Scampy, one of the nicest Ercoupes around. The National convention for these was also happening in the area, and about 40 had gathered. I was warned not to mention that I'd opted to look at these when I could have been looking at Wacos, but whatever. I could probably afford to feed a 'coupe. This one was done in full military trim.








I made it known that I wanted a full tour of the type, so I was shown the potential rot areas in the wing spars and so on...and then in a not-too subtle way I voiced it around that I'd like to go for a ride in one...which a nice fellow name Wilbur graciously offered! And not only that, he let me fly it for a good long while. The one I went up in had a bit more "patina" than Scampy, but it was neat to fly. Very different than a 152 (high vs low wing), and there are no rudder pedals, which made taxiing quite different (you steer with your feet (on the ground) in most aircraft; Ercoupes you steer just like a car). The view out the back is different too:








So after heading back to Dayton, we needed to eat, and Brad was cooking up a storm for the potluck at this geek-fest:








This is the HAM radio field day. The concept was to set up and chat while staying off the grid. They had all types of elaborate electronics set up, and they were having a great time. Looks like a great group of people, as geeks generally are. Many of you would have benefitted more from this than me I'm sure. But the food was great!
Then we got into the Bonanza and headed for Fort Wayne to pick up a blind friend of Brad's, who is also a HAM guy. He was busy talking on a handheld the whole trip home. I was lucky enough to fly both of Daun's beautiful old girls (the Bonanza and the 172), such a treat!
Sunday morning we hung out in Dayton for while and visited some returning Wacos in their new hangar, this is a "his and hers" set:
















The "his" version is the one that buzzed us at Cincy. I then had to get gas at "Big Daddy's Pump and Go" they sell this at the PUMP!

















I opted fo the more normal 93, which may not have agreed very well with my "proud stallion". We went over to "Cincy" so I could pick up this smallish part for a fellow lister: <image will get inserted later>
Anyway, as I headed out of there, my car acted like it was running on two, or at most three cylinders. I coasted to a side street just up from Big Daun's and contemplated how the rest of this adventure would go. Major considerations were whether the hangar or their home garage would be a better place to do a motor swap...it sounded THAT bad. I hobbled back to their garage, and the problem just went away. Must have been bad gas of something, perhaps a slug of water or crud...no clue, but I had NO issues at ALL for the 500 miles home. The proud stalion did run faster on the next tankful though.







Here he is, on the wrong side of Lake Erie from where he usually cruises:








So that's anouther 1000 miles on that build. I just can't understand why people do not want to DRIVE their Sciroccos. I just feel like the luckiest girl in the world to own such a fine automobile, and I feel the same way in all three of them. Deep down, I DO have a favorite though, shhhh. I catch myself smiling all the time when I'm tooling down the highway, and even when I thought my engine was toast, I wasn't really upset; I know it can be fixed, and it's all part of the adventure.











_Modified by punchbug at 7:39 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great pics, thanks for sharing Cathy


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I went and looked at an AMC Eagle today...it may end up in a friends yard as my new project... 
That could be cool - there's a nice one here, owned by a guy that works at a local lawn mower supply/repair place. I grin every time I see that thing.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Cool pics! A friend of mine has one of I think two Waco's that are left in the world. He's from Kansas City and owns a VW shop here. Great guy and a master craftsman.


_Modified by alteschule at 10:29 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My laptop battery won't charge.
Anybody have any clues?

Get a PC.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Cool pics! A friend of mine has one of I think two Waco's that are left in the world. He's from Kansas City and owns a VW shop here. Great guy and a master craftsman.

_Modified by alteschule at 10:29 AM 6-30-2009_

I think there are more than two left







, (there were over 50 in Mt Vernon) but he may have a super rare variant. Regardless, they're all rare and they sure need a mother even more than our cars; pretty well all of them are ground up restorations from what I understand, with parts being remanufactured or sourced from strange places. For example, I was shown one part that was from a Model A Ford. Not that THOSE are exactly commonplace nowdays eh? Glad you folks liked the pictures; I'm never sure if you find this sort of thing of interest, but I guessed that it would appeal. I will most likely be back down in the fall for the next Waco GTG, just to kill film. I imagine there will be some at Osh Kosh too, and that's coming up shortly.
High school was done yesterday, but I'm spending the day marking anyway.







College final is tonight, and then I will be DONE for the summer once THAT's marked. YAY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Actually it's pretty easy to get model A Ford parts these days, pretty much any part you need is being repopped, you can build a complete Model A or T theses days using all new parts.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Actually it's pretty easy to get model A Ford parts these days, pretty much any part you need is being repopped, you can build a complete Model A or T theses days using all new parts.

Who knew? So they're better off than us then!


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I've always loved airplanes of all types. I've only flown maybe 10 times,but seeing a plane in flight is still awsome! I have A-10 Warthogs and now B-2 bombers flying over my house on weekends,...low,low. The A-10's dogfight over the house and drop flares from higher up.I'm freaking loving it!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I went and looked at an AMC Eagle today...it may end up in a friends yard as my new project...























Awesome! I've always liked the 80's Eagle wagons. Another AMC favorite of mine was the Eagle SX/4









@ Cathy: Wow, looks like you had an awesome weekend! Great pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I've always loved airplanes of all types. I've only flown maybe 10 times,but seeing a plane in flight is still awsome! I have A-10 Warthogs and now B-2 bombers flying over my house on weekends,...low,low. The A-10's dogfight over the house and drop flares from higher up.I'm freaking loving it!

Haha, the Knob-Dogs of Whiteman AFB, huh?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

lol,yep,thats them,we met pilots at the air show,,,all 40 of them knew of the barn that says (A-10's kickass ) acrosss the 60 x 40 roof. Now we've become pretty popular...the b2's last week ....one so low,it was almost scary...great guys. The A-10 pilots have patches on their uniforms that say: Ugly but well hung,lmao. The well hung impling the huge gatling gun out front of course.


_Modified by alteschule at 2:25 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_High school was done yesterday, but I'm spending the day marking anyway.







 College final is tonight, and then I will be DONE for the summer once THAT's marked. YAY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow, you guys run late up there, Jen *started* her summer term courses last week.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, I got some meat, a BBQ, and a few beers, who's on the way?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








no one, eatin by myself tonight...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

omg, the new neighbors are annoying. She's sitting outside, yacking on her cell phone, while I'm out here enjoying the (relative) quiet. And then yelling at her kid, who is inside the house







as much as I hate to say it, the nosy guy who used to live there was better, at least he was quiet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Since there are a few 914 lovers here, I thought I'd post this picture of the 76 914 that was in my parking lot today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Looks well-kept!







Never been a big fan of the side graphics, but they look OK on white. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I hate being broke..my 16v is sitting..and has been for about a week and a half now..it needs an oil pump but i cant afford one.









but on the plus side. the first part for the VRT AWD is arriving this week. the VR block. to be rebuilt.








hmm..i wonder if the two has anything in common with eachother...










_Modified by 0dd_j0b at 9:37 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

No worries, life is cool. Take it easy. No rush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Cool pics! A friend of mine has one of I think two Waco's that are left in the world. He's from Kansas City and owns a VW shop here. Great guy and a master craftsman.


Was his name John perhaps? His airplane is in the lower left corner. Great guy and an award-winning restoration.








While we're at it, a few more pics from the week....
















































Grand total of 52 Wacos were in during the week. This year (and this year only) they closed the airfield to *all* non-Waco traffic. I'll definitely be going back next year.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:01 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Those are indeed beautiful planes. I chatted with that one fellow from PA for quite a while. 
Sorry we couldn't spend more time at the field. It was one of the busiest weeks for us in a long time.







Still glad we got to come out that first night though. Daun, were you stuck camping in the rain??
I messed up my back on Sunday, been to the Chiropractor a couple of times, going back again today. I was supposed to play a gig at a local bar tonight, but my buddy is going to have to do it solo instead. Hard to get in the groove when your back is in constant pain.








Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_No worries, life is cool. Take it easy. No rush. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















So, are those imaginary or invisible fire suits?








So I mentioned that I'd upload the picture of the part I brought home frm Ohio....here it is...








Yeah, there's not much room for anything else in there right now. Chatting with the new owner presently to get it removed from my MkI.....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy, did you enjoy your stay in Mt. Vernon? Not the best town in the world but not too bad either.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy peoples


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yay for fast approaching 4 day weekend.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday I FINALLY took out my passenger side headlight, removed the broken electric adjuster and made a new adjuster.
I made it out of a long M6 type Chrysler adjuster screw I got from the "Help!" aisle, two M6 lock nuts, and two M10 washers. I'd rather swap a K20 Honda engine in my car before using one Chrysler screw, but it works, I guess.
The new setup is a little funny to adjust. You loosen one of the nuts from the bracket, and then move them back and fourth to adjust the height of the beam. The screw could be turned, but it's easer just to do the nut thing.
It is SOOOOOO much better, my headlight was aimed far down before. Now, it's perfect! So much brighter at night. YAY!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Cathy, did you enjoy your stay in Mt. Vernon? Not the best town in the world but not too bad either.








Brendan

My stay in Mt Vernon was far too short, but it was sure beautiful countryside to cruise through. Mind you, driving a MkI likely helped! I really wanted to go back, it was such a lovely airfield for those old aircraft too, I was hoping to get back for part of the day Saturday, but geography didn't really permit.








IMHO, Wacos would look fantastic on B&W film......especially on that airfield.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Watching Quebec short films, drinking Quebec beer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This one's called "Roast Beef" "A butcher's knife conjures up thoughts of dance and music, in this tale of romance, rhythm and meat"







I'll let you know how it goes...

Well, yeah...it went better with beer....










_Modified by punchbug at 8:57 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Was his name John perhaps? His airplane is in the lower left corner. Great guy and an award-winning restoration.

Yes,John Swander ,he has owned a VW repair shop in Kansas City for many years, He also builds hot rods for a hobby.I had a chance to ride in that plane once,now I kick myself fot not following through.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I messed up my back on Sunday, been to the Chiropractor a couple of times, going back again today. I was supposed to play a gig at a local bar tonight, but my buddy is going to have to do it solo instead. Hard to get in the groove when your back is in constant pain.








Brendan, I know lots of folks swear by Chiropractors, but I've had very good results from physical therapy. Mind you, I had to have an MRI done and consult with my doctor, but it's really controlled my back pain very well. I went from being basically immobile for several days at a time a few times a year, to occasionally having some discomfort every couple of years.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to go to a chiropractor


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Brendan, I know lots of folks swear by Chiropractors, but I've had very good results from physical therapy. Mind you, I had to have an MRI done and consult with my doctor, but it's really controlled my back pain very well. I went from being basically immobile for several days at a time a few times a year, to occasionally having some discomfort every couple of years.

Yeah, I know that is part of my problem. I've always had minor back problems even when I was in my early teens'. But when I was in college, I started working out on a regular basis, and doing a lot of back and shoulder exercises and I never had a back problem in 4+ years.
I know that's what I need to do, but I just don't have the time to fit a workout schedule in with all of the other crap that I have to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
responsibilities suck.








Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Pain also sucks. Responsibilities will go faster if you're healthy!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I should really be outside doing something right now.
And happy Canada Day to all the Canadians.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeah, I know that is part of my problem. I've always had minor back problems even when I was in my early teens'. But when I was in college, I started working out on a regular basis, and doing a lot of back and shoulder exercises and I never had a back problem in 4+ years.
I know that's what I need to do, but I just don't have the time to fit a workout schedule in with all of the other crap that I have to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
responsibilities suck.








Brendan

I have tried to get to the gym 3 times a week. That means getting up an hour earlier than I would normally need to start my day. I need to get control of my physical conditioning on my terms, while I still can.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Yeah, I know that is part of my problem. ... But when I was in college, I started working out on a regular basis, and doing a lot of back and shoulder exercises and I never had a back problem in 4+ years... I know that's what I need to do, but I just don't have the time to fit a workout schedule in with all of the other crap that I have to do. 
Honestly, the best exercises for your back are stomach/core muscle group exercises. All the ones they gave me do not require a gym - I can do them in 15 minutes with a door frame and a resistance band. You don't need to be 'buff'.
Trust me, you *can't* be busier than me.







I have three kids in grade school, an OCD wife, and a career that loves to require 80 hour weeks with no notice.


_Modified by kerensky at 2:12 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And happy Canada Day to all the Canadians.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a nice view for canada day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, are those imaginary or invisible fire suits?








So I mentioned that I'd upload the picture of the part I brought home frm Ohio....here it is...








Yeah, there's not much room for anything else in there right now. Chatting with the new owner presently to get it removed from my MkI.....


















Sorry, couldn't resist that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















But it is always amazing the amount of stuff you can cram into a Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:06 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And happy Canada Day to all the Canadians.









Glad somebody remembered








On this date in 1867, The Dominion of Canada was born! And hey! It's Quebec's birthday too!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, think I'm the only one left in the office, soon as I'm done watching this episode of SG1 I'm taking off


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Glad somebody remembered








On this date in 1867, The Dominion of Canada was born! And hey! It's Quebec's birthday too!









Heck yeah! First thing I did this morning (well, after getting the coffee going, priorities, ya know) was to go out and hang a few extra flags up (so the deer and wild turkeys would know it's Canada Day eh?) I've spent it (wait for it...) MARKING








And Marc, yeah, if you can't decide between driving a MkI and a MkII, drive 'em both!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So I mentioned that I'd upload the picture of the part I brought home frm Ohio....here it is...










Hmm, right side....Let me guess, a French speaking man from Mtl?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I need one of these for the Slegato!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Ya....Happy Canada to all my fellow Canucks....drinking Canadian beer as always and flying the flag at the tiki bar...US flag flying out front in honour of the upcoming long weekend....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You guys ever heard of this woman? She's the original owner of this 1964 Mercury Comet Caliente. The car has over 540,000 miles on it.







Pretty damn cool huh?
http://growingbolder.com/media....html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I can't see the video (need to DL some newer version of something too big to DL...) Anyway...THAT got me going on a little mission, to see if I could find pictures of "Clementine", our Caliente! Like, seriously, how many of you had a Caliente? (or even know what they look like?) Anyway, I DID find some pics of her (IIRC she was a '67? Not sure, but she was burgundy with a black roof), and on the back of the same page in the album? Pictures of Bruce Cockburn, and I hadn't thought of THAT meeting since, well, Friday, but not for YEARS before that....that was the seventies.....and boy did I look young! I have a picture of the time I parked her in a ditch 1/2" from a telephone ploe, and I got a good cut on my eyebrow from the steering wheel...which was very hard, and there were no shoulder belts back then.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The belts we had listed for the BMW are not the same sizes as the ones that came off, so I had to go all the way to Bel Air (almost an hour away) to exchange them. So, I didn't get back until it was dark. So, it won't get put back together until Friday night.
The good side? I get to drive the Scirocco until then.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









I should find one of these hats for when I drive my Slegato! Well at least a Canadian key chain. Guess I will have to go to Track Day North to find one.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

They are called touqes......not hats....








pronounciation wood be toooks....










_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:50 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_They are called touqes......not hats....









I actually know that, but most people reading this may not. I am half Canadian, but only know that because of Bob and Doug.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I should find one of these hats for when I drive my Slegato! Well at least a Canadian key chain. Guess I will have to go to Track Day North to find one.

I'll have to hook you up. BTW, I'll be down your way (sort of) in a few weeks...to the Cape (near Hyannis)...maybe you could come join us at the cottage and I could teach you some Canadianisms.....you might even begin to pick up the accent!







We MAY even spend a night in Portland at my cousin Wayne's (from Maine...)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Pain also sucks. Responsibilities will go faster if you're healthy!

Pain. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_ I am half Canadian

You know about Bob 'n Doug,and touqes,you probably say _eh_ alot living in Maine and I'll bet you like Crown Royal or Canadian Club.....I'd hafta' say you are more than 1/2 Canuck....and if you like hockey,or throwing rocks at the house,I'd have to say you are more than 50% Canuck...I'll even go out on a limb and say you like Kids in the Hall and SCTV outta' T.O in the day......ha ha ha .....cheers...all in fun...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Hey there....FINALLY done marking for the summer except for one "exception" who will write the exam late. Of course, *I* have to study now, but that's by choice. Hubby woke me up with the gentle music of the 5.0L stang outside the bedroom window







He's out of the house golfing, so I can do as I please, which will be very exciting no doubt since it's going to rain all day. Bathroom cleanup for both of the resident species ranks high on the list...yay... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I love being a housewife







, now where's them fluffy slippers and bon-bons??


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Happy Friday! No? Close enough for me..


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Happy Friday! No? Close enough for me..

happy friday for me! 
tomorrow it's off to the DMV to get my new license, and next week are the ohio plates.. it'd gonna hurt a lil when they pull the oregon ones off


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
happy friday for me! 
tomorrow it's off to the DMV to get my new license, and next week are the ohio plates.. it'd gonna hurt a lil when they pull the oregon ones off









I hear ya, I felt bad when the Florida plates came off the purple one; they suited her well. Get some fun Ohio plates and it won't be so bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

just dont get the Ohio Party Plates and you'll be ok










_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 9:34 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Party? Did someone say party?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Don't give up your old plates! Rock 'em on the garage wall!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Im not a Canadian, but Im way up in Maine, so Close enough.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Wow,I'm really starting to like Canada,and I'm from Kansas-Missouri!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm into season 4 of SG1 now.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

What is SG1 ?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stargate SG1


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
happy friday for me! 
tomorrow it's off to the DMV to get my new license, and next week are the ohio plates.. it'd gonna hurt a lil when they pull the oregon ones off









Your DMV is open on holidays?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Im not a Canadian, but Im way up in Maine, so Close enough.









Oh My! Eh....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
You know about Bob 'n Doug,and touqes,you probably say _eh_ alot living in Maine and I'll bet you like Crown Royal or Canadian Club.....I'd hafta' say you are more than 1/2 Canuck....and if you like hockey,or throwing rocks at the house,I'd have to say you are more than 50% Canuck...I'll even go out on a limb and say you like Kids in the Hall and SCTV outta' T.O in the day......ha ha ha .....cheers...all in fun...










Got terribly sick on CC many years ago and haven't touched the stuff since...Hockey's cool, throwing rocks at other people's houses(as a kid) was fun....Kids in the Hall RULES!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Okay, seriously, anybody want a husband? As a special bunus prize, I'll throw in HIS WHOLE FAMILY







So we're having his retirement party at the trots (his wishes), should be easy. It's a buffet, I'm paying for the food, they pay for booze and bets. So HOW FREAKING MUCH DRAMA SHOULD THERE BE???????? 

































































Yeah, you sense some frustration. It may be a two Fin night.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'll have to hook you up. BTW, I'll be down your way (sort of) in a few weeks...to the Cape (near Hyannis)...maybe you could come join us at the cottage and I could teach you some Canadianisms.....you might even begin to pick up the accent!







We MAY even spend a night in Portland at my cousin Wayne's (from Maine...)

Well Portland is a bit closer. Maybe we can get a few of the Mainers to turn out for something-Me, Johnny, John L from the list, etc


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_









Alright, I need to go to Canada more often.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well Portland is a bit closer. Maybe we can get a few of the Mainers to turn out for something-Me, Johnny, John L from the list, etc

I haven't seen John L for a while, so I suppose I'm due. I need to hook up with Mark B in Conn at some point to grab some parts, maybe we could meet up for some chowdah....I MAY be with my lovely daughter Waterfall.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ ...my lovely daughter Waterfall.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OMG !!!! just discovered another awesome feature of my macbook, with three fingers on the touch-pad, a swipe to the left goes back a page, to the right goes forward! I love this thing more every day


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_OMG !!!! just discovered another awesome feature of my macbook, with three fingers on the touch-pad, a swipe to the left goes back a page, to the right goes forward! I love this thing more every day









I don't think mine does that. I just tried it and it didn't work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Touchpad??? What is this of which you speak???? (yeah, I should have a Mac instead of the mighty Thinkpad, next time..) I was actually surprised that there was no touchpad on this one when it arrived, I ordered it based on specs without a test drive. Nice keyboard though, and it's been pretty bulletproof.
So it's 7:30 and I'm just waiting on some more oil to dribble out...oil changes before the oatmeal FTW!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Holy **** it's busy at work today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no work for me today, just gotta get packed for the weekend


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no work for me today, just gotta get packed for the weekend

My day off, working this weekend though. I hope it will be slow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should be, everyone will be busy blowing fingers off


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Does anyone know offhand what fuel dizzy will work in my '89 Cabby,1.8 8V?,I'd like to hop on a plane and go get my car that has been sitting in Cali since Christmas.Appently that is the problem.My Bently is in the car in Cali.
A much Thanks in advance.










_Modified by northsurveyor at 1:03 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

funny you should ask, as I got a fuel distributor with my 76, and the part number checks out that it would be for an 85-89 cabby


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I thank you for that....I'll see what I have in collection of parts and or I'll source one out...It's been so long since I've seen my car I forget what's under the hood...Thanks again.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A quick look in the garage and all I have is a 0 438 101 116 from a scirocco,guess that wouldn't work eh?


_Modified by northsurveyor at 1:18 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No work for me now for the summer, but I DID get one more A1 chassis car back on the road legally today. The Cabby "blew cleaner than most new cars" according to the tech. In typical fashion for my cars, she refused to start and idle easily after the test; I swear they get nervous in that bay. This is the third time I've had one refuse to go in that same spot, maybe there's an ancient VW burial ground under there or something. No issues before OR after that.
EDIT formownage, here's the Cabby in her "Art Appreciation" days, with the "Blue Lady" painted on her by an artist called "GOOLIE". (She won that scrap though - VW1:The General 0)










_Modified by punchbug at 5:36 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds like that Audi I had. Never had a single starting problem until I tried to sell it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
...maybe you could come join us at the cottage and I could teach you some Canadianisms.....

Can't even imagine what those are.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'm sorting through a few boxes of really really old vinyl records.
There were a few boxes in my house that the previous owners left behind. None of it is the kind of music I'd really find interesting, but the oldness of it all is pretty fascinating.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

old tunes are good like that....
'sup y'all?!?
happy independence-day-eve.
g'head...blow stuff up. <---safely

happy holiday to all.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

It blowed up REAL good.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

whaddup, brian.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
happy holiday to all.









Happy 4th!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Sitting here looking through Vag Cat writing down part numbers of fasteners and so on I need for the Slegato. 
Does anyone have some spare bolt covers for the rear bumper bolts? How about a decent trunk carpet?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Today was a lovely day of sun, then rain, then sun again, trying to get the motorcycle to run for the first time this summer. So far I've been able to get it to stay running if I hold the throttle wide open, and then it's at about 1000rpm with a 500rpm wave in there. I'm making the assumption that timing, points and carb's are all out of whack, but am giving it on getting it running on my own right now.








As least it looks pretty now:








And I've still got alternate transportation, of course. Now with a security system (u-lock) attached!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_whaddup, brian.










SSDD Carl.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Good morning all. Happy Fourth! And to our northern neighbors, Um..Happy Saturday.
Just finished cutting up a sh*tload of chicken and vegs for Kabobs at a friend's BBQ, Mandy made a pasta salad, and now I get to go back installing laminate flooring in my Mother-in-Laws new home until it's time to go to the BBQ. Fun.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

happy 4th everyone. My daughter can now say 4 words.
Mum, dada, kitty and Up.








shes only said Up once or twice, and kitty sounds more like "kee" but since she only says it when she sees a cat, I think it counts.








she growls alot too.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Cool,cute pic's Johnny...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy July 4th all.....
anyone have a spare liver they could spot me?I'm gonna' need one after this weekend holiday..








worked 100 hours my first 2 weeks in this brutal heat....it feels good tho',
I love my new job...working with a robot is definitely different....one of our gigs is the new road goin' to the glass bridge at the Grand Canyon,cool...
GPS setup












_Modified by northsurveyor at 9:02 AM 7-4-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Happy 4th.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Happy 4th. I bought lots of fireworks this morning, time to get to drinking so I can blow crap up later


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Happy 4th to all!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

I should probably be outside doing something. But I don't really feel like it.
<----lazy bastard.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Happy 4th of July. Getting ready to sit in the shade, bbq and drink iced coffee all afternoon.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What should I be measuring when trying to figure out if I need 90mm or 100mm axles?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_What should I be measuring when trying to figure out if I need 90mm or 100mm axles?

The diameter of the flange.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_What should I be measuring when trying to figure out if I need 90mm or 100mm axles?

The flanges at the transmission.
Howdy, everyone. Happy 4th to my American friends. Happy Sunday to everyone else. I just got home from work. Played a gig at a private party in PA. Really nice folks. Lots of food and hospitality and awesome fireworks.
Good night.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Happy 5th of July everyone! I'm sure it will be a slow day becaus many of you are probably sleeping off your hangovers! 
I am trying to get out and do some shooting of some old buildings


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Happy 5th of July everyone! I'm sure it will be a slow day becaus many of you are probably sleeping off your hangovers! 


I don't know what you're talking about.







Seriously, I didn't really have a hangover this morning, but boy did I sleep in.
A re-visitation of axles is supposedly in my future today. Brandon (the local guy found out about Cincy just before it started this year) is to come over later today so I can start helping him learn how to work on his car.
And then there's major surgery on the Bonanza ahead too....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

I'm at work.








It's dead as **** in here so far.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*








I have to get off this thing call vortex


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ugh. I've been sick with the flu the past 5 days, and now that I can actually breathe out of one nostril again, and I don't have a pounding headache, I feel great!







How's everyone else doing?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

OK, I'll Rise, but I refuse to shine.


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Today was a lovely day of sun, then rain, then sun again, trying to get the motorcycle to run for the first time this summer. So far I've been able to get it to stay running if I hold the throttle wide open, and then it's at about 1000rpm with a 500rpm wave in there. I'm making the assumption that timing, points and carb's are all out of whack, but am giving it on getting it running on my own right now.










Bit sitting for a while? Just a guess - but I would say junk in the carb. 
Don't know if you have any neoprene seals in the carb - but modern gas formulations will cause issues. I just had to "rebuild" the carb on my pressure washer because of gas problems. If nothing else it may be some sediment or particles lodged in the idle jet (if it has one).
Timing and points could be an issue, maybe corrosion on the points - but that stuff normally doesn't change if the engine is not being used.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

hooked up my battery again,
look like my misfire might have gone away. dont know if it was a bad hall sender on the old distributor or if it was the fact that the ground for the hall sender popped out when I touched the relay board (read: super loose). either way, it is happier at idle now, but I do need to set the parameters in MS to read my LC-1 now, because I hope that the readings I am getting of 3.2:1 at idle are wrong


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_... As least it looks pretty now:










Jeez, more of that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Here is Mary Lou Lord to cheer you up.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:06 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## cossieboy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Hi names ray live in west scotland, and i drive a 91 scirocco gt2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Ugh. I've been sick with the flu the past 5 days, and now that I can actually breathe out of one nostril again, and I don't have a pounding headache, I feel great!







How's everyone else doing?

Good to hear you're feeling better!








I hope you didn't miss any school because of that illness...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm downloading the new Top Gear right now.








OWN!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm downloading the new Top Gear right now.










X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ft6crt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ft6crt* »_
Bit sitting for a while? Just a guess - but I would say junk in the carb. 
Don't know if you have any neoprene seals in the carb - but modern gas formulations will cause issues. I just had to "rebuild" the carb on my pressure washer because of gas problems. If nothing else it may be some sediment or particles lodged in the idle jet (if it has one).
Timing and points could be an issue, maybe corrosion on the points - but that stuff normally doesn't change if the engine is not being used.


I rebuilt the carbs and the top half of the motor (so new points too), so the problem is retuning everything from scratch. I think I'm going to have to pull the motor this week again anyways, as it's leaking between the block and the cylinders from one side when it's running. Hopefully the head bolts just need to be retorqued









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Jeez, more of that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Here is Mary Lou Lord to cheer you up.










Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm downloading the new Top Gear right now.








OWN!









Me too, I'm getting excited.
And since you posted a picture of a 914, here's what I spent the day doing.




_Modified by cholland_ at 8:53 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just watched the new top gear. Pretty legit.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Well I mowed the lawn, grilled somer chicken and did my laundry, other than that I was lazy and watched anime. All in all, I'd say a productive day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I mowed the lawn, grilled somer chicken and did my laundry, other than that I was lazy and watched anime. All in all, I'd say a productive day.

Ah, the lawn...I should mow it one of these days, it's been 2 weeks


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I mowed the lawn, grilled somer chicken and did my laundry, other than that I was lazy and watched anime. All in all, I'd say a productive day.

Bah, that's not much.








Today I did *all* the laundry, mostly removed the windshield out of the Bonanza (about a million screws), helped Brandon change an axle on his Scirocco, took the neighbors for a plane ride, and washed the Grumman (it is *almost* ready to fly after last fall's windstorm). I'd say I got a lot done considering I didn't really get out of bed 'til 9:30-ish this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So i want to buy this- California car, 134k, wolfsburg 88 Jetta. Runs, and is rust free... $350
winter beatarzzzz?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

lets see......
I am sorcing exhaust parts for the vanagon.... Gee I wonder why it was driving like poo...
But earlier today: We made some yummy breakfast, walked the dogs for 30 minutes. Then my wife and I stained the deck ~ 30x30 feet deck.
Took the girls to the pool, Worked on the vanagon to find out that the exhaust is rotted to double poo. The rear left header pipe had a crack on it all the way across. Oh and in my fear of braking studs flush with the head I sprayed the hell out of all nuts and bolts with PB blaster...Only two studs came out, but at least the clean way thanks to the PB. Picked the girls from the pool. Walked the dogs for another 30 minutes......
Can you believe how expensive exhaust systems can be for an 85 WBX?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Ah, the lawn...I should mow it one of these days, it's been 2 weeks









Yikes, I mow mine once a week. I can't stand it when I can't see my mowing-tracks.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_So i want to buy this- California car, 134k, wolfsburg 88 Jetta. Runs, and is rust free... $350
winter beatarzzzz?


A car that runs AND is rust free for $350?! I'd say that's a no-brainer. Snatch that sucker up!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hi


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yikes, I mow mine once a week. I can't stand it when I can't see my mowing-tracks.









I've just been too tired and too busy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you should only mow when there is just enough grass to actually be cutting it, ideally 1/4" - 1/2", mowing on a schedule is bad mmkay


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My blades are so dull right now that it's more like tearing than cutting, I really should put the sharp blades on, but I'm lazy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

reel mower FTW


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's 5am, I'm doing homework that's due in 3 hours (have been at it for 2 now)... and listening to house music.
I wish I were listening to it in my car, because I can't get enough of my new stereo. Too bad it's muffled by my awful cracked DP.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hi


hello!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

g'mornin all!
Watched 2 different fireworks this year. Cant' get enough fireworks shows I say.
Otherwise, pretty lazy 4th. We are dog-sitting for my in-laws, a very needy but sweet Doberman named Cinnamon. She's cute, and I even hate dogs, so that's saying something. But my allergies are not liking her very much. One more day and she goes home. The Cats DO NOT approve though.








Wanted to mow the grass (also been almost 2 weeks now, though we are short on rain so it's not growing much) and work on Laura's car, but my back has still been giving me problems and didn't want to stress it too much. 
Joy, the AC at work is broken. The 2 big servers on my desk are blowing hot air at full blast- even more joy.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Here is Mary Lou Lord to cheer you up.










Muahhahah. I'm secretly saving up some cash for a "winter project". Might have something to do with an old Honda CB. Just depends if the right one comes along at the right price.
Brendan


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Can you believe how expensive exhaust systems can be for an 85 WBX?


Yes. Go Subaru.
I had an '82 Vanagon. Aircooled. One of the exhaust pipes is basically made of unobtanium. Or so it seems. Scrounged a good one off a blown engine just to have a spare.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is it the mk3 starter that can be used on any 8v w/ an 020?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*tap tap*
is this thing on?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*tap tap*
is this thing on?

NO!!!! SPEAK UP.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gotta start researching how to get MS set up to control spark in mah car


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Faxed a list of bolts, nuts etc to the local dealer for availability and pricing this afternoon for the Slegato. $179! Ouch. So I just placed an Impex and McMaster Carr order totalling $106, AND I will have a box full of bumper bolts and washers instead of 4 of each. Damn those camber adjustment bolts are not cheap.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

car is now completely gutted and the carpet has been thrown away


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_car is now completely gutted and the carpet has been thrown away

What all are you doing to it?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

not 100% sure exactly, but i know its getting carbed, a somewhat built engine, fully shaved engine bay, getting rid of ALL the wiring that i dont need: only the bare minimum is what i want, like gauges, lights, wiper, fuel pump and what ever for the engine. 
as for the interior, thats still up in the air. i do want to find a dash and door panels in really good shape tho


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loud wagen)*

and here is something for rob








i really want to put these on for real instead of sitting them next to the car


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (loud wagen)*

Got an announcement for all the locals (and any not-so-locals) who might be interested......

Coming up on July 25th is a local car show at Sunshine Grille. 

Click the link and find the "Car Shows" buton on the sidebar.
http://www.sunshinegrille.com/

Not too sure on the fund-raiser part of it yet (still need to contact them to see if they can send somebody up), but it's always a fun time to herd up as many local VWs for some good food and stuff.
Let me know if anybody would be coming, since he'll cancel it if I can't generate any interest.


_Modified by Booha1 at 9:01 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

I'll show up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and what's this nonsense I hear about you putting your car up for sale?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'll show up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There's one!!







Maybe two, if I feel like bringing that red thing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
There's one!!







Maybe two, if I feel like bringing that red thing.

Maybe three if I can get a volunteer to bring whichever one I don't bring. Maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and what's this nonsense I hear about you putting your car up for sale?

I have a problem, and it's called too damn many projects in my yard.
I have the red thing (frustrating POS), the Cabrio/eco diesel, the red Audi (winter beater), the white Audi, the parts Audi (that we still have to pick up), and the TDI which has been sadly neglected.
I really need to clear out the herd. Mine is the only one that runs right now and its in the best shape of them all, so it's first on the chopping block. The Cabrio is also on the block too, because it looks like this may be a little bit bigger of a project than we orif=ginally thought.
My garage is falling down and needs to be replaced, and I need siding on the house.
With all this stuff, there's just waaaay too much.

Trust me, this was not a decision we reached easily.
ooooo, ownage!










_Modified by Booha1 at 9:27 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
ooooo, ownage!









_Modified by Booha1 at 9:27 PM 7-6-2009_

Awww, nice grey kitteh! How's his liver??? My guy has it in his head to scrap with a visiting outdoor tom. That'd last like two seconds.
Today? Flew to Tillsonburg and Waterloo (dual), it went better than I thought but not perfect either...then drove to Mohawk (Hamilton) to hand in marks/leave an exam for the one straggler who's writing late, then home and lots of cursing at computers....that seems resolved for the time being. The about three hours of cleaning out the interior of the daily, she was a filthy pig and deserves better. She looks fantastic now, considering she's done ten Canadian winters and a gob of miles. OH, (gasp, on topic) I did a "tour of the type" to a prospective Scirocco owner...a "look for" of sorts. He's looking for a cheap, not so perfect MkI...has some sheet metal experience/hookups and doesn't mind turning a wrench. Lots fo discussion of the "German Lego" concept...If you know of anything, LMK.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

She's my little baby cat...about 17 years old and doing great! No liver issues (yet).
She's our little supervisor.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Got an announcement for all the locals (and any not-so-locals) who might be interested......

Coming up on July 25th is a local car show at Sunshine Grille. 

Click the link and find the "Car Shows" buton on the sidebar.
http://www.sunshinegrille.com/

Not too sure on the fund-raiser part of it yet (still need to contact them to see if they can send somebody up), but it's always a fun time to herd up as many local VWs for some good food and stuff.
Let me know if anybody would be coming, since he'll cancel it if I can't generate any interest.


I'll add that this is only a little over an hour drive from Philly.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Why can't I find these anywhere in Canada?








Of course, I need like three of them right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Why can't I find these anywhere in Canada?








Of course, I need like three of them right now.









Chris, Chris, Chris...talk to me...(I have at least one I think, may not be identical...) Anyway, try Princess!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Afternoon Everyone!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'mornin


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Afternoon Everyone!

Hey Spinney!! How ya doin'? For the record, I have NO attention span today. Zip, none, nada. Managed to clean the filthy pig that is my Cabby, on the interior that is. Looks acceptable, which is as good as it gets. It's a driver, not a trailer queen. 
And next is to actually PUT an interior back into my MkI...it's pretty empty in there at the moment, and the seats are WAAAY safer inside the car. Yesterday I went out to find a big hunk of heavy plate steel leaning against them.







My hubby's project...no clue what he thinks he's doing with that, but it got the heave-ho quickly.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hey Cathy! 
I am doing good, just using my lunchtime to catch-up some! Started a new job a few weeks ago!
How are you doing?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey Spinney!! How ya doin'? For the record, I have NO attention span today. Zip, none, nada. Managed to clean the filthy pig that is my Cabby, on the interior that is. Looks acceptable, which is as good as it gets. It's a driver, not a trailer queen. 
And next is to actually PUT an interior back into my MkI...it's pretty empty in there at the moment, and the seats are WAAAY safer inside the car. Yesterday I went out to find a big hunk of heavy plate steel leaning against them.







My hubby's project...no clue what he thinks he's doing with that, but it got the heave-ho quickly. 


send his welder to me, that'll keep him from working on projects that could endanger a Scirocco


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hey Cathy! 
I am doing good, just using my lunchtime to catch-up some! Started a new job a few weeks ago!

Nice. Whatcha doing?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hey Cathy! 
I am doing good, just using my lunchtime to catch-up some! Started a new job a few weeks ago!
How are you doing?

Congrats on the job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (jobs suck/ money's handy), what is it with listers getting jobs when the economy suggests it should be un-possible eh? And I'm fine, it finally feels like I'm on holidays; marking is nearly done, and I'm getting a lot of stuff caught up. Headed to Cape Cod next week, and then later in July there's the annual "camping trip with Daun". Otherwise I'll be sticking around here more or less.

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
send his welder to me, that'll keep him from working on projects that could endanger a Scirocco









Oh LOL, no, make that LMAOROF nearly dying from the laughing. MY husband??? Welding???














Surely you mean someone else's husband.....no, he's got some hairbrained scheme about walling off the trunk on the Mustang with it, but has no idea how to go about it. The whole family shudders when we see him with tools. Which makes him different than me, I usually have some vague idea about how I'm going to get something done before I purchase the materials. (not to be confused with a PLAN). Not that I'm guaranteed success when I use tools, but the odds are a bit better at least. And I don't consider "Goop" and duct tape my first courses of action.
Anyway, I told him how to cut the metal, and NOT to do it anywhere near ANY car, especially MINE. Not that it will make one bit of difference. He'll make a big mess. I'm such a supportive wife. It's the son who's got the welder, and it's a POS, I get better results with my hot glue gun.
And the interior's back in so it's pretty safe. And I must say, I really hated to cover up that copper carpet with the seats, I'm just nuts about that stupid copper carpet! I'll post up a pic of its retro gloriosity later. It's just SO copper when you can see a whole whack of it. I see there's a pristine time capsule 77 on the "Scirocco cars for sale" forum with the same carpet. Just like Inga, but when she was new.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice. Whatcha doing?


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Congrats on the job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (jobs suck/ money's handy), what is it with listers getting jobs when the economy suggests it should be un-possible eh? 

I am doing CAD work again







only downside of things is its temp to hire! It's pretty nice since I've been outta work for 4 months! I just hope it works out for me!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Well, good luck with the new job.
I'm in need of some CAD, trying to get a decent .dxf file of the Scirocco sunroof bracket so I can dump it into my CNC mill. I have TurboCAD Deluxe v14.2, but have no idea how to use it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, good luck with the new job.
I'm in need of some CAD, trying to get a decent .dxf file of the Scirocco sunroof bracket so I can dump it into my CNC mill. I have TurboCAD Deluxe v14.2, but have no idea how to use it.

We would all love BOTH of you SOOO much more if you could produce those, made out of something not so...not so...what is the word...useless! Do it! I'd buy a set.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We all know Cathy has a hell of a lot more free time when she's posted 5 times on one page...and after me there will still be 18 more posts until the next page...







hehe you know I love ya!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, finished watching the first 4 seasons of SG1, now what to do...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_We all know Cathy has a hell of a lot more free time when she's posted 5 times on one page...and after me there will still be 18 more posts until the next page...







hehe you know I love ya!

I could do a dial-up joke here, but I won't. No muffler jokes either.
So how are the final exams going Amber?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Ordered parts and bolts last night. Yes, I did say last night, and I come home to this today:








Damn, those guys at McMaster Carr are quick! I now have bumper bolts for 2.5 cars and washers for 5.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, good luck with the new job.
I'm in need of some CAD, trying to get a decent .dxf file of the Scirocco sunroof bracket so I can dump it into my CNC mill. I have TurboCAD Deluxe v14.2, but have no idea how to use it.
If you're not in a hurry I could draft it up, but I'd need a part to work from. Even better, if you take *very* complete measurements and scan/email it to me, I could probably get you a dxf file pretty quick.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

My accomplishments for the day? Dropped mom off at the airport (via the 172, natch) so she could catch an airliner to jolly 'ol England. Still enroute now....
Windshield is out of the Bonanza. Guess I get to take the frame to Pittsburgh so the new one can be fitted. Everything I've heard says that installation is *not* going to be a pleasant experience since we're converting to the 1-piece design.
Scirocco content? I drove the '86 a whole .2 miles from the hangar to the house tonight. I really need to get a muffler for the poor thing.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*tmechanic* IM Sent to you!
Good morning guys!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Morning to you! Congrats on the job, money is always nice! Wish Laura could find one.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Goodmorning.
IM replied to.
Yes Cathy, useless is the proper term, I do kind of get a kick out of the fact that they try to lighten a part that weighs in at about 7 oz. by casting voids into it, saves what, maybe .4 oz tops.
Was thinking of making them out of cold rolled steel, it's cheap, easy to find, and strong.
Was thinking I could powder coat them too, easy way of keeping them from rusting.




_Modified by tmechanic at 7:52 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Good Morning all!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning to you! Congrats on the job, money is always nice! Wish Laura could find one.
Brendan

Thanks man, yeah money is always good!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mowed the yard last night for hopefully the last time....closing in 3 days... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

printing, printing, and more printing for me today. But once I get both printers rolling, I might be able to sneak out for a couple hours...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My racelands just showed up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and why are you posting?







go put them on the damn car!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The car they're going on isn't here, and I need to get it running better, charge up the battery, and swap the transmission and clutch first. Suspension can come after that other stuff.








I also have to get tires for the new wheels.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So for now the coilovers will be joining the ranks of the VW parts scattered throughout my house.








OWN!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, time for me to get something done....lots of annoying electrical things to deal with. Mainly just wiring different switching methods for some stuff that is functional but just not how I want it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Mowed the yard last night for hopefully the last time....closing in 3 days... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I tried to mow the yard this morning, and when I pulled the cord the blade came off the mower. Was just like a cartoon. It appears that the casting that the blade attaches to broke (and looks to have been broken for awhile) and this in turn caused the bolt to sheer at the base of the threads.
Perhaps living by the phrase "If I can knock 'er over, I can mow 'er up" isn't such a good idea after all.







Might have to start searching for a new mower depending on what it's gonna take to fix this one.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The car they're going on isn't here

so put them on the silver car


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, ordered more wiring supplies


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and both printers are now running, one will finish in 2.5 hours, the other in 6. Guess I could waste some time now...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Might have to start searching for a new mower depending on what it's gonna take to fix this one.

Don't know if there's a Sears near by, but they had some very nice mowers on "Clearance" for very cheap a few weeks ago at our local one.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Perhaps living by the phrase "If I can knock 'er over, I can mow 'er up" isn't such a good idea after all.







Might have to start searching for a new mower depending on what it's gonna take to fix this one.

That's the code I live by when I mow, I get strange looks from the neighbors.








But them my rider has 3 blades and it all mulches in the end.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Found this, thought it was funny being Amber sent Chewie cookies and all....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

^^


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I could go for a cookie about now...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Ohhhh......I like them Enkei's Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....nice.....especially on a white Scirocco...


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

What engine should I put in my 1988 Scirocco? If it were you what would you do?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Ohhhh......I like them Enkei's Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....nice.....especially on a white Scirocco...

Thanks. I agree they would look good on a white one. But mine is black. It should still look good, though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_What engine should I put in my 1988 Scirocco? If it were you what would you do?

That's hard to say. What do you want to do with the car? For simplicity/reliability, an 8v is the way to go. An 88 would have had a 16v in it, and they are great engines, but you have to keep up on maintenance or you can have big problems.
If you have a larger budget, a 1.8T is nice, but a lot more fabrication is involved in setting that up, same goes for a TDI.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

That is what I needed to know, I was thinking maybe the 1.8t would be a simple swap. So while the 16 valve sounds like a better option for me now, how much will it cost to later boost?thx


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

Powerful, reliable, cheap.
Pick two of the three.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Cheap, and reliable would be nice, maybe a 55- 75whp gain with the supporting bolt ons.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Powerful, reliable, cheap....Pick two of the three.









^ahh yes, young grasshoppah^...one of the maxims of this thing we call "tuning".








you can have any two you like at the same time, with the sacrifice of the 3rd. <---simple troof if one thinks about it.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

oh how i *dug* (<--digged? *shrug*) these units "back-in-the-day"!









*sigh*


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Please be quiet. This is a discussion forum.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Please be quiet. This is a discussion forum.

ex-squeeze me?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Thanks. I agree they would look good on a white one. But mine is black. It should still look good, though.

They will look just fine on your black 'Rocc.....very unusual rims digging the style...


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

[email protected] I wanted to see what you guys thought before I went to the gym, so I could think about it while I was working out. Anyway I will check back later, and thx; and thanks if you have an answer by the time I post this.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
ex-squeeze me?









Check the signature.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Check the signature.









not sure what to make of this fellow...dare i say....*newb*.








edit: you quoted the wrong sig OP, chris...*d'oh*!










_Modified by ginster86roc at 7:59 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

I do believe you've got it guv-nah!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For simplicity/reliability, an 8v is the way to go. 

Right. And I happen to have one I would sell, too.









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ An 88 would have had a 16v in it, and they are great engines, but you have to keep up on maintenance or you can have big problems.

No kidding. Ask me how I know.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Just goofing with you guys








So how much do you think it will cost, for reliable and cheap?


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

How do you know Booha1?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_[email protected] I wanted to see what you guys thought before I went to the gym, so I could think about it while I was working out. Anyway I will check back later, and thx; and thanks if you have an answer by the time I post this.









Not an easy question to answer. There are variables such as budget, experience or are you going to have someone else do the work, which then goes back to budget again. While a 1.8t would be great, it is going to be the most expensive and technically challenging swap. Very nice when done though. I assume you have an 8V now? Btw, it's called a MkII or Scirocco II. Second gen. sounds very non European, maybe ricey? How about a pic?


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:50 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_How do you know Booha1?

She has big problems.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Not an easy question to answer. There are variables such as budget, experience or are you going to have someone else do the work, which then goes back to budget again. While a 1.8t would be great, it is going to be the most expensive and technically challenging swap. Very nice when done though. I assume you have an 8V now? Btw, it's called a MkII or Scirocco II. Second gen. sounds very non European, maybe ricey? How about a pic?


Exactly. 
And I think he mentioned that it's an 88, which (assuming it's a US car) would have been a 16v.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_How do you know Booha1?

My poor car has a BAD case of POS....Previous Owner Syndrome.
The 8v that was in out little Cabby was bullet-proof, the trans behind it not so much. 
I've been tempted to take the 16v out of my car and put the 8v in it. It wasn't real fast, but it was reliable as hell. I'd take the horsepower downgrade....not that it would actually be that much of a downgrade.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*









And,yeah it has a beat 16 valve in it with a rebuilt transmission.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

Whoa!! That picture is huge, better resize that!!








Seriously, what's wrong with the 16v? If it were me, I'd put a 2.0 16v in it. You won't have to change very much at all, and it's a noticeable upgrade to the stock 1.8.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

I guess my main question about the turbo setup is where can I buy one? Does someone make a bolt on kit for our 16 valves, or is it all custom fabrication? And I would be doing all the installation myself, but I don't have a welder so if a turbo needs to be welded onto a custom down pipe I am in trouble.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

Cool about the 2.0 16 valve! Can you give me a link or something where I could buy one?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

The 2.0 came in the 90-92 GTI and GLI 16v, and the 90-93 (?) Passat.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Cool that is all I needed to know about what engine to buy. thx
What about the transmission in the car now? will it work with the 2.0 16 valve engine I buy, or should I buy a new transmission too? I must keep this repair under 2k


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Cool that is all I needed to know about what engine to buy. thx
What about the transmission in the car now? will it work with the 2.0 16 valve engine I buy, or should I buy a new transmission too? I must keep this repair under 2k

What trans is in it? Stock rebuilt or something else?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_So how are the final exams going Amber?

















Marc, you're funny. I'm in the middle of my summer semester unfortunately







Things aren't going so well as far as completing patient requirements...and I'm freaking out about that a little bit....but other than that I'm okay







Thanks for asking! You're a pal!


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Stock rebuild, nothing special just expensive.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Cool that is all I needed to know about what engine to buy. thx
What about the transmission in the car now? will it work with the 2.0 16 valve engine I buy, or should I buy a new transmission too? I must keep this repair under 2k

It'll work fine. What trans is in it? The code will be on a flat spot on the bottom of the bell housing. The 16v originally came with either the AGB or 2Y.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_








Marc, you're funny. I'm in the middle of my summer semester unfortunately







Things aren't going so well as far as completing patient requirements...and I'm freaking out about that a little bit....but other than that I'm okay







Thanks for asking! You're a pal!

Calm down, stop freaking out. You'll do fine.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Stock rebuild, nothing special just expensive.

I would assume (but please don't take my word on it) that a stock trans would work with a 2.0l 16v.
My 1.8l has a 9a trans in it, and it works...but it revs higher than the stock 16v trans would.
I think you just have to make sure that you have the correct clutch in it (make sure you don't get an 8v clutch..)
Am I right guys? Someone who knows more should just chime in herre.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

If it's the original trans, it will be the AGB or 2Y, like I said. Any 020 trans (which came in all 5-speed A1 and A2, and 2.0 A3 chassis cars) will bolt up and work just fine. The AGB and 2Y used a larger input shaft, so you have to use the correct clutch for your transmission, in this case one for a 16v car.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey now, what is this talking about Sciroccos? There are other threads that you guys can do that in!! What happened to the trusty ol' Scirocco forum, talking about nonsense things and posting up lolcat pictarz??







You guys know I love ya


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

^^That's a good one. 
Operation LOLZ has been effective.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

doing some cleaning around the house this evening, and getting ready to grill some pork chops for dinner


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Good night y'all. I've had my requisite fun for the evening.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, just went out to check the grill, out of propane


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_aww crap, just went out to check the grill, out of propane

i hate when that happens!


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

I will find out which transmission that I have in there now, tomorrow. Later guys, and thanks for the help!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

get that puppy hooked up to gas at the meter and you'll never run out again........


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

would love to, but then the grill is no longer portable. We haul it around with us on occasion.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_








And,yeah it has a beat 16 valve in it with a rebuilt transmission.

Looks like it has a large truck attached to it.








Chris, are you sure all '88s were 16V? I thought they made 8V too, just not many. Well speaking in terms of for sale in the US.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Looks like it has a large truck attached to it.








Chris, are you sure all '88s were 16V? I thought they made 8V too, just not many. Well speaking in terms of for sale in the US.

Fairly sure, yeah. The computers at work only list the 16v for 88, but they could quite possibly be wrong. If you look at the brochures on driversfound.com, the 87 brochure lists 8v and 16v models, while the 88 brochure only lists the 16v IIRC.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
... are you sure all '88s were 16V? I thought they made 8V too, just not many. Well speaking in terms of for sale in the US.

answer : 16v only for Sciroccos in the USA, if in Canada you could get a 8v or a 16v


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
answer : 16v only for Sciroccos in the USA, if in Canada you could get a 8v or a 16v









As in Slegato, tis were 8V for thier run in March of 88.....








-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Please be quiet. This is a discussion forum.

Quoted or not, THAT has to be the funniest thing I've yet to see on here!!!! (Okay, besides the comment about my husband's welder...)

Re: Cheap, powerful and reliable: At the moment, I may actually have ALL THREE!! And I sure have some A1s that are less than two, LOL...
16V 2L is my engine choice for the MkII Chassis, the MkI wants to be an 8V IMHO. 16Vs are moody bitches, but when they scream at 7000rpm, all that will be forgiven. (Got two of them, drove one for a few hours last night!) So what kind of girl are you after, that cute blonde cheerleader that you know is a bad idea, but you can't stay away from (16V), or the one that can cook and hold a job? That would be the 8V. 
As for the cost of turbo? Depends on the build eh? You can do the junkyard route like mine, which can be less costly but takes some scrounging/fabricating, or the ground up blueprinted type build, which is expensive, and option three is the modern 20V 1.8T which usually needs a good application of the plastic....cha-ching. It's likely the most expensive, but also has the most potential to make silly power. Again, what do you want to do with the car? The frame won't take crazy power without reinforcement. 
Engine management is something that seldom gets mentioned with potential turbo builds, but on CIS its an important issue. Our normal CIS won't suport turbo very well; many here go to either Volvo turbo CIS or more commonly, standalone of some type. MegaSquirt being the most common, the most variable, and the most do-it-yourself version. 
So pick your engine, get that running, pick your management, and get that going, and THEN mount up that snail in the exhaust. Or that's what I did. And I'd do it that way again.
Oh edit: Just bolt that gearbox up there if it was working and attached to a 16V. It'll be fine. Mine view gearboxes like socks, merely a fashion accessory....







My silver 16V currently has the one that just came off of my 8V; the only "watch fors" are the friction disc inner spline on the 16V and 8V are different, so you may have to swap friction discs if you switch from 16V-8V gearboxes, and the axle flanges are the other issue (90 or 100mm) But if it was ON a 16V it'll go back on a 16V. 
BTW, engine codes: 16V 1.8L=PL, 16V 2.0L=9A, and to add to the confusion, they also used 9A as a gearbox code.







These cars have a lot of interchangeable parts, and mos things bolt up pretty well even if they weren't "born in the same nest".
And @ Konomi: Forgive me for being on topic. I don't know what came over me?????? Here, this should be off topic enough...



















_Modified by punchbug at 5:05 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good Morning guys! 
I'm here at the office, about to start work but first 
<------ This guy needs coffee


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Morning. I have to price over 200 different items for a bid that is due tomorrow.







This is the last time I come up for air until it's done.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Priorities man. No better way to start a new job than to get a coffee routine going right away.








Personally, I really can't do much of any actual "work" until I've skimmed the Vortex and sipped some coffee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
There is this lady in the office here who is very high-energy- one day she like tackled me when I walked through the door at 7:30 and was like "oh we need this and this and that and this set up because I have this and that to do and there is a presenter coming and he doesn't know what kind of cable he needs for his laptop and ... and ... and..."
All I could do was make a face like this:







and say "coffee."
Speaking of that....
Brendan


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Good morning,again. Started moving into the new temporary apartment....young women everywhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
answer : 16v only for Sciroccos in the USA, if in Canada you could get a 8v or a 16v









Well I guess you do learn something new everyday. As for Canada. C'mon Randall, I do know that-I have one afterall.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Good morning,again. Started moving into the new temporary apartment....young women everywhere. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hello all, getting my vortex fix before cleaning the printers and queuing up the next jobs


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

At 52,taking pics would probably get me arrested. My new neighbor with the little dog and tiny,tight black shorts ....maybe she will let me take pics later,lol


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, done with my vortex fix for now, gonna go clean the printer, load new media, then get back on vortex


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*









As per Konomi's "rules".


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning/afternoon








I'm home sick, wandering through the DVD collection, there are still a few on here I haven't seen yet, amazing since I haven'rt bought anything new in over a year.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hulu is where it's at


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh sweet, a recent post just reminded me, now that I am no longer using my fog light switch to turn MS on and off, I can start shopping for some period correct fogs


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Are you going to change the bulbs out to halogen so it is modern classic? What color are they going to be?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

def use halogen bulbs, and Amber lenses


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm waiting on my mechanic to call me back This sucks I need more tools at my house! So I can get the results myself, right then; and not tomorrow....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guess I haven't missed anything


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just another day in paradise..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Just another day in paradise..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

+2
I live in Florida, which some people consider paradise, it is cloudy and raining today












_Modified by California 16v at 5:00 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

on another forum I frequent, Florida and California do not exist. There is, however, Failorida, and Failifornia


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

slow thread is slow


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Think I'm gonna leave work early today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_slow thread is slow

I'm back home now, may be I'll clog it up for ya. OTOH, I should get some wiring done on certain green cars...so I can close the hood past the mess......


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just got back from meeting to get our new home built. Got a nearly final price(they have to price out a few small odd requests of ours) and we should have a final number to go to the credit union with. Any luck at all we will have it built by sometime in October and we won't have just a hole in the ground that we have now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Just got back from meeting to get our new home built. Got a nearly final price(they have to price out a few small odd requests of ours) and we should have a final number to go to the credit union with. Any luck at all we will have it built by sometime in October and we won't have just a hole in the ground that we have now.

The gimp in the basement can be a little pricey, eh John?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm back home now, may be I'll clog it up for ya. OTOH, I should get some wiring done on certain green cars...so I can close the hood past the mess......









Green is good, Purple is nice, but Princess Auto is a on a league of its own.








They do mail order, and their weekly flyers are full of great deals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The gimp in the basement can be a little pricey, eh John?
















"The" gimp? You mean I should only have one? Damn! That's where I screwed up. One for each day of the week was probably a bit much I guess.








Edited for adding a pic, just for you Chris...











_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 4:55 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

And now to wipe that from our minds...








BTW Cathy, to hell with Canadian keychains, any of these around that I can have carry my keys?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_any of these around that I can have carry my keys?

Yeah, but you won't convince them with American beer


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Green is good, Purple is nice, but Princess Auto is a on a league of its own.








They do mail order, and their weekly flyers are full of great deals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I got something from Princess today and I didn't even go there! They had leather punches on sale!!! Now I can use the leftover cow to accessorize with wild abandon!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_And now to wipe that from our minds...








BTW Cathy, to hell with Canadian keychains, any of these around that I can have carry my keys?

Yeah, but she won't carry your keys. She will get in and drive off. Only if it's German and not an automatic. Which your Scirocco most certainly is!

_Modified by punchbug at 7:28 PM 7-9-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 7:49 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wheeee. I get to be in Jeanette PA by 9:00 AM tomorrow. Guess I'd better get to bed 'eh?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
+2
I live in Florida, which some people consider paradise, it is cloudy and raining today...

same's here up in bore-lando.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*









_unnnnnhh_
was i thinking out loud again?......








^http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif^


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Wheeee. I get to be in Jeanette PA by 9:00 AM tomorrow. Guess I'd better get to bed 'eh?

Insomnia sucks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Insomnia sucks.

Yeah, especially when it's your spouse banging doors open and shut at 3 am and you're trying to get a good night's sleep. Not that I had anything much to do today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Why do people stand outside a store waiting for them to open at 8am, just to come in and buy pointless bull****?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Why do people stand outside a store waiting for them to open at 8am, just to come in and buy pointless bull****?

Because most people have no life so they try to fill it with "stuff" that will serve no purpose other than filling space, and by waiting outside before the store is opened they are trying to convince themselves that what they bought was soooo important.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Insomnia sucks.
Tried Melatonin?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Customer:"Doesn't the front of that VW out there look like one of them DeLoreans?"
Me:"No. Not really."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Tried Melatonin? 

Been there, got burned. Never going back.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Customer:"Doesn't the front of that VW out there look like one of them DeLoreans?"
Me:"No. Not really."









Salvo customers are the best there are
does shady jake work in the timonium store now?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

He does.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_He does.









thought so when I kept seeing a mk2 coupe outside and overhearing his name


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Afternoon


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not yet


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

tick....tick....tick....the clock sure moves slow in a cubicle.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

moves slow in my office too


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Afternoon 

Not only that, it's VACATION!!! No teaching, marking or flying for a week. Marked my last exam last night, first crack at solo cross country this morning, which I lived to speak of, so it's all good. Likely going to repeat it due to some silly low clouds in the way / lacking equipment which would be handy should I stray off course into controlled airspace......and trust me, I could stray......but overall it was a good learning experience, and the freak out value was pretty low considering.
The only downside of vacation is the lack of German cars (going in TWO ricers, booo) and the lack of cats. Which means I can rest I guess. Headed south this afternoon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The boy's holding down the fort; not sure that's such a good thing.








So it'a a busy day for me. Meeting up with Rocco Julie for breakfast Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds like a good time will be had


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Pictures yay!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Just washed my (silver) car for the first time in 2 years or so.








It's also the first time it's been washed without the body kit on it, so 22 years of dirt was on it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
thought so when I kept seeing a mk2 coupe outside and overhearing his name

I'm very jealous of that find. It's an 85, one owner. Damn good shape.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, the National Enquirer isn't the most reliable source in the world, but still, wtf?!
http://www.worstpreviews.com/h...unt=0


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

So what's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Got the engine back in the motorcycle today. Had it apart the other day and figured out why it wouldn't run. I'd rather not admit that it was my stupidity, so lets just say VTEC kicked in.
Got it back into one piece, started up right on the second kick and let me rev it straight to 9000rpm. That was quite the sweet sound, even if it is a Honda


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Dogsitting...I'm happy to have some peace and quiet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm very jealous of that find. It's an 85, one owner. Damn good shape.

I am too, I was gonna walk in and be like, 'know who owns it?' then I heard jakes name and said, eff that, not gonna happen
I cleaned the mk5 kia tonight, still really pissed about the windshield situation in the scirocco and the fact that I think 1 of my new tires is still leaking air, seriously, wtf


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So what's everyone up to tonight?

sittin' here...posting a reply to _you_....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

LOL pink?








local member wife's car.
thoughtcha might like that doctor.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

pink wheels are played


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_pink wheels are played

















sez who?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So it'a a busy day for me. Meeting up with Rocco Julie for breakfast Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you coming to Maine?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
first crack at solo cross country this morning, which I lived to speak of, so it's all good. Likely going to repeat it due to some silly low clouds in the way / lacking equipment which would be handy should I stray off course into controlled airspace......and trust me, I could stray......but overall it was a good learning experience, and the freak out value was pretty low considering.


Wooo!!! Once you get this cross-country flying thing down, who *knows* where you'll end up.
BTW, wanna plan our route from I73-OSH with a stop at ARR?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

sez who?









says princess_pink thats who! Unless they are on roxy the Dr's Scirocco... who I miss







She needs to be fixed soon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
says princess_pink thats who! Unless they are on roxy the Dr's Scirocco... who I miss







She needs to be fixed soon.

What, no pink hubcaps on your crapalier?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What, no pink hubcaps on your crapalier?









um..isn't the correct name a _cadaver-lier_?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So what's everyone up to tonight?


worked on a top secret project







,did a bunch of grocery shopping for the BBQ we're hosting on Sunday, cooked dinner for the wife, and am now sitting on the couch, soon to get up and wash the dishes from dinner.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

what tools will I need to take out my engine guys? I know an engine hoist, wrenches, and jack stands but other than that anything special? And the meet pictures are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks really fun.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

8mm triple square bit for the axles, that's really the only 'special' tool you'll need.
And drop the motor out, then lift the car off it, much much easier than trying to take the motor out through the top.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Got the engine back in the motorcycle today. Had it apart the other day and figured out why it wouldn't run. I'd rather not admit that it was my stupidity, so lets just say VTEC kicked in.
Got it back into one piece, started up right on the second kick and let me rev it straight to 9000rpm. That was quite the sweet sound, even if it is a Honda
















All right Chris, I need to paint my motorcycle tanks, apply some cool Fraser supplied stickers, replace one head, replace the ignition switch and get the brakes and wheels back on.








Here is the question, who between you and me will get to ride his motorcycle first this summer?








A say, to up the ante, how about a friendly bet? The winner gets a beer from the loser at TDN.








Deal?








What is everyone's prediction on who will be the winner?


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

In my garage I don't exactly have a lift; just jackstands. Has someone lifted their car up high enough to do that?


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Have fun! I will be thinking of you when I lift my car off the ground several feet in the air, and let my beat up 16 valve fall to the ground. The thud will be heard all across the board, and then I freak out because where do I put this pos engine


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
All right Chris, I need to paint my motorcycle tanks, apply some cool Fraser supplied stickers, replace one head, replace the ignition switch and get the brakes and wheels back on.








Here is the question, who between you and me will get to ride his motorcycle first this summer?








A say, to up the ante, how about a friendly bet? The winner gets a beer from the loser at TDN.








Deal?








What is everyone's prediction on who will be the winner?









You're on, my friend.







Honda > Harley
I'm going to try to ride it down the driveway before it stalls or something falls off tomorrow


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Have fun! I will be thinking of you when I lift my car off the ground several feet in the air, and let my beat up 16 valve fall to the ground. The thud will be heard all across the board, and then I freak out because where do I put this pos engine









That's an EASY one! You take it directly to the machine shop for some blueprinting/machining for when you do that ultimate turbo build! Either that, or pop the head off, drag the short block to just outside the garage door, and buy four nice Tornado red geraniums. But that would be a waste.

@Cholland and Metal guy....the winner would be my kid who has no bike (to got to go biking first). His boss hosted n employee "thank you" up a Calabogie...they did a week long motorcycle race course. He may be my late son now...he's drag racing the sled for the first time today. Guesstimates put it potentially into the single digits in the quarter...yikes! I'll post up some pics of his "conditioning the track" efforts at some point, but let's say the new shop floor got good and christened!
Sirocco content: In between flying and driving I managed to get my fog lamp rewiing poject done, and it lit properly on the first attempt. This is a hack into a ha
ck of a hack, none of which I wrote down when I wired it to begin with...so I was pretty happy that it worked out well!
I'm at the hotel, and will be headed out shortly...so I have no idea when I'll be online next. Till then, drive your cars, enjoy some twisties, and be safe eh?
'kay, I'm gone!


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm having a non Scirocco tech day.








This just got dropped off from the shippers last night. It had been sitting in storage for 20+ years.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*

^^ Now that's what *I'm* talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_In my garage I don't exactly have a lift; just jackstands. Has someone lifted their car up high enough to do that?










They are plenty high and just about everyone does it that way.
Edited for ownage:










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 8:19 AM 7-11-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Have fun! I will be thinking of you when I lift my car off the ground several feet in the air, and let my beat up 16 valve fall to the ground. The thud will be heard all across the board, and then I freak out because where do I put this pos engine









Well, I would use the engine hoist to lower it to the floor rather than dropping it. Otherwise it is likely to damage something on the way down-wiring, tubing, linkage-there's a lot for it hit on the way out.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_I'm having a non Scirocco tech day.








This just got dropped off from the shippers last night. It had been sitting in storage for 20+ years.










nice to see that made it to CO Otto


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What is everyone's prediction on who will be the winner?









Ahem...
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv
It left a trail of smoke and about half a pint of oil behind, but Marc owes me a beer








Now... I think I'm going to take engine out again


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OH hello.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Nice paint job! 
What would be smarter guys,
buy another mk2 8 valve, and keep mine too? 
Or buy a turn key engine for my mk2?
If I buy the 8 valve can I put these parts from my,
Scirocco on the 8 valve: The whole wheel hubs?
(the 8 valve has bad wheel bearings)
cams? intake manifold? any performance stuff?
I I buy an engine for mine it will be an 8 valve,
or 1.8 or 2.0 16 valve.
Which ever I can afford, because mine,
needs all kinds of other fun stuff.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

Semi Bad Week- I was sick on Wednesday So Thursday I went to the Doctor... Who did not believe me that I had strep even though I told her my rapid test would come back negative, but the culture would show I freaking had strep throat.... regardles... SUPRIRSE SURPRISE.... my rapid came back negative. SO then instead of realizing I was right, they decided to take some blood.... not my favorite past time. But anyhow, I was sick until yesterday when I finally began to feel better..... Blood work comes back..... NOTHING WRONG WITH ME.... I say just you wait... culture will come back.. I will have strep.... WHAT DO YOU KNOW THIS MORNING AT 7AM DOCTOR CALLS..... oh hey, you have strep.....FINALLY on antibiotics
Summary of story: I should be a doctor, not pretend to be a doctor but be be a doctor.
Second issue of the week.... My loving macbook name Bartholemeu... yes I name my laptop...COntinuaously "thought" this morning... you know, swirling rainbow ball, sand timer thingy..... Eventually I shut it down.... well I turned it back on and all I got was the famous
BLINKING QUESTION MARK FOLDER OF DEATH..... yes... my hard drive failed..... This resulted in me getting a macbookpro 13'' which I must say I do enjoy..... but was a considerable dent in my bank account..... 
Princess did not have a happy camper week.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Gave Glenn a bath today. It was nice and sunny, bout 75 degrees without a cloud in the sky...



















_Modified by Nataku at 5:37 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Blah, blah, blah. Princess did not have a happy camper week.

















Being sick sucks (as do broken computers). Feel better soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:29 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I just got home from my day's adventures. I went to the Deutsche Classic in Fleetwood, PA this morning, which was a 2 hour drive. Then, I went to pick up a transmission for my black car in New Jersey, which was nearly a 3 hour drive from the Deutsche Classic. Then another 2.5 hours home. And here I am.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Went out to help my sister get connected to the Wi-Fi at the library, it sees the network, knows it's there but will not connect, tried everything I could think of. I despise and loath microsoft and that piece of garbage they foisted on us called vista. "I know lets move crap so people will no longer be able to find it and will have to pay us to fix it! "
I'm sticking with 2000 and xp and migrating to linux, but I might try BSD too.
Oh yeah, I tweaked my fuel mixture again, seems a bit better, and washed it for the first time since I've owned it.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:23 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Being sick sucks (as do broken computers). Fell better soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Being sick does indeed suck. But i'm feeling better now and back to pestering the DrFraserCrane


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just got home from my day's adventures. I went to the Deutsche Classic in Fleetwood, PA this morning, which was a 2 hour drive. 

And the pics are where??????


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
And the pics are where??????









In my camera, of course.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Pics!
Mine
























Callaway:








Those were all the Sciroccos in attendance.







Although, I was told that there was a very nice blue Mk1 in the parking lot, but by the time I went over there to look at it, it was gone. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

As for other cool stuff, there was plenty.
e30 M3s:
























2002s:
































Other BMWs:
633CSi:








e34:
















e12 with crappy old General Lee treatment:








Euro M6:
















e30:


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

And now for Scirocco Content from the Princess...(rare I know)
Romeo wrestled with some of the new headliner scraps.... he got all tired out!








Then, He investigated my new seat..... outside the garage...








I then snuck into the garage to find the scirocco looking like a law and order criminals car all torn apart....
and the suspect was inside! He is sad I found him... and that roxy is in pieces.








Then, we set these off:








It was a productive fourth of july.
The End.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oddities:
ur-Quattro rally car:








WWII German army Beetle:








Pinzgauer:
















BMW Isetta:








Auto-Union 1000S:
















































Here's a link to the full album


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I was wondering if anyone had experience with those touchup paint sites that match a can of spraypaint to your paint code. 
I wanna buy me a can of L90E alpine white.
I don't care if it's not OEM, don't care if it's an EXACT match, just close is alright with me!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I don't know about those, but I do know that I've seen cans of DupliColor Alpine White.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Pinzgauers are the best!! A friend of mine used to have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Ahem...
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv
It left a trail of smoke and about half a pint of oil behind, but Marc owes me a beer








Now... I think I'm going to take engine out again
























.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Gave Glenn a bath today. It was nice and sunny, bout 75 degrees without a cloud in the sky...
Rub it in, whydontcha? Nice to know that someone has nice weather when I'm moving the lawn in 100+. 
Of course, we actually get a few weeks of decent weather in December/January...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Why are you moving the lawn? Was it in the way?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lulz
I need to mow my lawn today. Got the pull-start fixed yesterday, and picked up a new air filter for the mower. Should be running better now too.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Started the long and painstaking process of cleaning the 28 years worth of dirt and grime off from Glenn's headliner. My arm hurts now....
Super Clean - best $2.99 I've ever spent
















I never thought it was that bad 'till I saw this picture


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I was wondering if anyone had experience with those touchup paint sites that match a can of spraypaint to your paint code. 
I wanna buy me a can of L90E alpine white.
I don't care if it's not OEM, don't care if it's an EXACT match, just close is alright with me!









i have but it was from a true auto paint store down the street
in alpine white even
i believe it is the identicle make up
i think they mentioned two stages for vw green
it was $17 a can for me here
i used some phosphate based white 
then once it's primed white
rattle over it with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got ribs smoking on both of my BBQs right now. om nom nom


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mmmmm, ribs......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

my deutsche classic pictures
matt murrays hologram wheels
















super minty mk1
























this guy wins


----------



## 82rocco1.7 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_



















Must.....have.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Thanks for the pictures there Dr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

haven't been on in a while. brittany and i escaped to the beach for a week. we have a few fun vw related pics that i'll have to post up when i get them on my computer
chris - the Deutsche Classic pics are great. wish i could have been there. this is the second year in a row that i've missed this.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_haven't been on in a while. brittany and i escaped to the beach for a week. we have a few fun vw related pics that i'll have to post up when i get them on my computer
chris - the Deutsche Classic pics are great. wish i could have been there. this is the second year in a row that i've missed this.



Thanks.








Better not miss it for a third year, eh?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Thanks.








Better not miss it for a third year, eh?









AHEM......ownage without picture.... this makes me sad....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
AHEM......ownage without picture.... this makes me sad....









That's just too bad.
Turn that frown upside-down.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_got ribs smoking on both of my BBQs right now. om nom nom



_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Mmmmm, ribs......










that's exactly how they turned out too. I will definitely be smoking more of them


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm on Day 3 of an 8 day in a row work schedule. That is, the schedule is only written that far out, so there may be more days before I get one off! Retail jobs FTW!








Our general manager is on vacation. So it's the assistant manager and me running the place.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*yawn* Mornin, all. Don't want to go to school today. I am officially over school, ready for it to be August 20th! I need a vacation...life sucks right now (as in, I'm just bored with it).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I'm on the deck, looking out at the lake, a nice breeze rustling through the trees, Gonna go walk the dog with my uncle shortly. Life does NOT suck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Great Deutsche Classic pictures. Looks like a great day with some very unusual and awesome cars. Cindy and I would have had a better time going to this than what we did. We went to AC on a "free" Saturday night room. Free Saturday night rooms in AC during the summer are like hens teeth. Very rare. Neither one of us did anything. Turned out to be the most expensive "free" room EVAR!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Mornin all. Sunday was my birthday. Spent most of the day cleaning the basement.







Tis ok though, had a great dinner at the Ocean Club in Easton.
Did more work on Laura's car on Saturday too, will update that thread sometime later.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'm on the deck, looking out at the lake, a nice breeze rustling through the trees, Gonna go walk the dog with my uncle shortly. Life does NOT suck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Must be nice.
There is less than two weeks before we leave for our "camping trip." The goal is to have four planes for the trip, the Grumman, both Bonanzas and the 172. Currently flyable aircraft? Zero.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I changed the front motor mount in the scirocco lastnight, stock replacement one I did after H20 had a big gash in it, replaced with a TT HD one and a motor mount bracket spacer in the front. doubt that thing is moving without alot of frustration now that it is in
other nows, windshield should be back in thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I spent the weekend cleaning the fuel system on my new ,(old 1950) tractor,had to make float bowl,gas filter and intake gaskets for it. Put in a new battery,and she fired right up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Mmmmm, ribs......









Mmmmm, Scirocco......
"This 2-owner 1975 Volkswagen Scirocco has only 80k original miles and 100% of its original paint. It was sold new at Cedarbrae VW in Toronto, Canada and preserved by a special original owner who kept the body totally free of rust."
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157620630394541/show/



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:18 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to find a set of floorpans for my 76


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Mmmmm, Scirocco......
"This 2-owner 1975 Volkswagen Scirocco has only 80k original miles and 100% of its original paint. It was sold new at Cedarbrae VW in Toronto, Canada and preserved by a special original owner who kept the body totally free of rust."
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157620630394541/show/
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:18 PM 7-13-2009_

Both Amber and I were looking at that car - I've never seen plaid seats that well preserved before. Awesome car!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Somebody removed the smog pump! NOT ORIGINAL!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it also has a self-adjusting clutch cable


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My Scirocco is running yippie! Still needs work but Yippie!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Cheers! Quick question for you guys, and gals please. Radiator fan not turning on, and the temperature gauge inside the car is not reading anything either. What should I start checking?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Cheers! Quick question for you guys, and gals please. Radiator fan not turning on, and the temperature gauge inside the car is not reading anything either. What should I start checking?









The Bentley manual.


----------



## 82rocco1.7 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (crocadilen)*

temp sending unit bottom right of the rad


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (82rocco1.7)*

the RADical temp sender thingamajiggy.... damn it, i need to stop drinking before i come on here...


----------



## 82rocco1.7 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*



damn it said:


> Ya me too


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (82rocco1.7)*









Here is another picture of the old girl, for your viewing pleasure.
I will check that temperature sending unit first, and thank you for telling me where it's located.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (crocadilen)*

Well. I am officially in the Navy as of today. My MOS is HT, Hull Maintenance Technician, I will be welding, brazing, riveting, metalworking, fabricating and all that, on ships. I ship out July 6th 2010. I cant wait.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for your service to our country








in other news... I am smoking the leftover ribs and a few pieces of chicken, from yesterdays BBQ


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

schmidt much?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

thanks for your service too


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:13 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Hi Everyone! *** Waves***


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

in other news... I am smoking the leftover ribs and a few pieces of chicken, from yesterdays BBQ
How do you keep them lit?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (alteschule)*

You mustn't roll them too tight. 
This is why you need real Cubans, not Dominicans.


_Modified by CodeMan at 9:37 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (CodeMan)*









I have no idea what is going on in here today.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

It's totally random,just scroll through the first 32 pages and make a comment


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_








I have no idea what is going on in here today.


that's ok, most of us have no idea what is going on anywhere, on any day








except when the beginning of June comes around


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Sorry, Joe.







Just referencing a Seinfeld episode where Kramer gets some Dominican cigar makers to work in a breakfast joint where they roll the crepes too tight and customers get burned by hot filling.
Ja, it's pretty random, but it made sense to me.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just cut a couple gigs of music out of my collection...


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just got my first IPOD.... **strolls into the 21st century**


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_I just got my first IPOD.... **strolls into the 21st century**

lol welcome!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't own an iPod







So many mp3 players out there that do more for less money


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

but my car is strictly 20th Century 


_Modified by dsr16v at 1:39 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dsr16v)*

yeah I know, but I only paid $40 for it


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can't pass up a good deal


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Meh, I have no need for Ipods. 
Let me record my records to some quality Ampex cassettes and I'm happy. Analog FTW!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you'd probly like the background I'm using on my mac right now... (*finds link*)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watch out, it's huge
http://pixelgirlpresents.com/i...0.jpg


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I take my Ipod everywhere, it's amazing. G/L with your new toy!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Meh, I have no need for Ipods. 
Let me record my records to some quality Ampex cassettes and I'm happy. Analog FTW! 
Meh. Heat down here kills cassettes dead. Not to mention finding good analog media is getting to be a PITA. Me, I likey my USB input on mah stereo. iPod, pshah, whatevah. I go get me a 16GB stick and fill 'er up, and just plug it in. No cords. No cradles. No charging. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Yeah, analog media is getting hard to find. I used to be able to get unused Ampex cassettes for peanuts at garage sales and on eBay when eBay first started out. Not anymore....
I do enjoy reel to reel tapes as well, but those aren't exactly portable...

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_watch out, it's huge
http://pixelgirlpresents.com/i...0.jpg

That is awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

When you have 40+ days of music, an iPod is much more space-efficient than cassettes.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmm, very true...


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Where is a good place to buy new shocks, and semi racing springs? And do you have any recommendations on brands to buy?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crocadilen)*

Took a walk to the site of our hopefully, soon to be future home and there is a brand new, 1000 gallon concrete tank. Getting closer all the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crocadilen)*

http://www.parts4vw.com


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Only a 1000gal septic tank? 
I think mines 2000 gal, but then it was installed before I bought the house and it was originally a farm so it was purposely over built.
Remember, if it's not biodegradable you *CAN NOT* flush it, I have to have my septic pumped every 3 years because the yuppie vermin are moving out here into the country and flushing plastic applicators and other non-biodegradable junk down the toilet and plugging up the septic tank and drain field.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Only a 1000gal septic tank? 
I think mines 2000 gal, but then it was installed before I bought the house and it was originally a farm so it was purposely over built.
Remember, if it's not biodegradable you *CAN NOT* flush it, I have to have my septic pumped every 3 years because the yuppie vermin are moving out here into the country and flushing plastic applicators and other non-biodegradable junk down the toilet and plugging up the septic tank and drain field.

Yeah, I think 1000 is the standard residential tank, at least around here.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Took a walk to the site of our hopefully, soon to be future home and there is a brand new, 1000 gallon concrete tank. Getting closer all the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice.....and *Congrat's* man,good stuff....would be interested in the build pic's....keep us informed..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, that is the saddest series of pictures involving ducks I've ever seen








Spent the day taking the motorcycle apart again, I've got a big leak between the block and the cylinders. Put it back together again, and it's even worse


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
Nice.....and *Congrat's* man,good stuff....would be interested in the build pic's....keep us informed..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Will do. Took some site pics this evening, but they are a bit dark so I will take some in the next day or two.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Planes!!!

One for daun,


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*





































do these come in red
i dont know why it didn't come to me earlier








i simply need to add a seperate limit thermostat on the funace/ac
i used to collect 8 tracks
i'd always sit by and wait for the track to change automatically
most of the time these days the tape breaks there at the metalic splice that literally connects two terminals as it passes over 1 of three sections in the top
if you're not quick enough
it goes into the 1 way tape
before you can simply splice it
i think 84 was the newest one i had
i found a 8 track player in the dash of some renault in the yard
brought it home and soldered rca right onto the spk/12v


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_Planes!!!



Oooh, Corsair- One of my all time favorites! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thinking of emptying the dishwasher... but I just got home, and would like to relax for a few minutes at least, before I start into anything else.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_One for daun,


Interesting factoid about the "Waikiki Beech." When Beechcraft was developing the Bonanza, they built four prototypes. NX80040 was prototype #4. It was kept around the factory for awhile after production started in March of '47, and later used by Bill Odom to break the single engine long-distance record. IIRC the total bill for fuel and oil was $75.
Thanks for the pic!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna watch a little Simpsons


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_gonna watch a little Simpsons

Just got to my home away from home, took a shower and ate something on the go. I need to go to bed just to do it all over again in the morning, get up, go to work, come home go to sleep. Repeat.
I *LOVE* reel to reel tapes. I used to have a nice Revox...but that was 16 years or so ago...I miss that thing.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Marc, that is the saddest series of pictures involving ducks I've ever seen









think of it more as an alice in wonderland filter
i have this akai r2r this customer told me i needed out of his attic
so i had it out for a while
recording high speed for the kids
sounds awesome
back masking effects


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Marc, that is the saddest series of pictures involving ducks I've ever seen








Spent the day taking the motorcycle apart again, I've got a big leak between the block and the cylinders. Put it back together again, and it's even worse










It made me laugh out loud which I had to contain since I'm the only one awake at the moment. I have a duck picture to post up at some point....we went to Provincetown yesterday, and had a great day. It's "Big Bear Week" but I don't have any pictures of the bears. There were sure a LOT of big furry men around though.








We climbed the tower and ate lobstah bisque. Yum....bisque.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Where is a good place to buy new shocks, and semi racing springs? And do you have any recommendations on brands to buy?

I always buy from Mike Potter, at parts4vws.com I usually have some idea of what I want and then phone him. He knows our cars well and I've been happy with the results. 
I'm rocking H&R, Koni, Eibach and Bilstein on my various rides. Those are all trusted brands I'd say. For a street car I'm a big fan of Koni yellows since the dampening is adjustable so easily. Go from crisp turning to "full Buick" for the bumpy interstate at a stoplight....that works for me. Many prefer Bilsteins though. Anyway, contact Mike and tell him what your goal is for the car...and he'll set you up.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, are you still playing around in NY with Jules? If so, how's Jill doing these days? Oh, yeah, has Julie started the tag-a-long (ie:trailer) project yet?
Dave


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Meh. Heat down here kills cassettes dead. Not to mention finding good analog media is getting to be a PITA. Me, I likey my USB input on mah stereo. iPod, pshah, whatevah. I go get me a 16GB stick and fill 'er up, and just plug it in. No cords. No cradles. No charging. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

And most importantly, no friggin Itunes software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit, wow, ownage. First one since the pre-cincy 2008 thread.







Gonna go with a classic.








Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 8:42 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

26 people in my building got the ax yesterday...50 company wide. Today they come in to my department..drum roll,please


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Cathy, are you still playing around in NY with Jules? If so, how's Jill doing these days? Oh, yeah, has Julie started the tag-a-long (ie:trailer) project yet?
Dave

Nah, we just had a quick breakfast with them. I'm in Mass now for a few more days. And no progress on the trailer, but she did mention it. I imagine insurance crap will precede that eh?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_And most importantly, no friggin Itunes software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Amen, brothah! 
It's funny, anytime someone brings up iPods, iPhones, etc. around my family, they all say, "Oh, no, we don't do 'i'-anything."


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_26 people in my building got the ax yesterday...50 company wide. Today they come in to my department..drum roll,please

Drum roll or Taps?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I'm good either way.......unemployment would be awsome,but my numbers are too good to get fired.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (crocadilen)*

good either way ftw^

_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Where is a good place to buy new shocks, and semi racing springs? And do you have any recommendations on brands to buy?

my roc is sporting BOGE "Progas"
gas charged, awesome valving
feature a shorter shaft for lowered cars
trim 1 coil off the front
3 off the rear (dead ones)
i love the automatic progressive valving in the rear of these progas
it'll keep same turn in, no matter how much weight changes in the rear
sweet
compared to konis, they're the same as turning the knob all the way on the rears so...
then when you empty the car/temp changes, everything is seamlessly automatic
no need to find the knob and turn down the bumpy rear
watching Marley, our newest family member, chase ice cube around kit floor
should go to work


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Ooooh...your cat is so cute!! I used to have a Siamese kitty. His name was Tofu







I can't have any kitties now because Brian has really bad allergies


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Amen, brothah! 
It's funny, anytime someone brings up iPods, iPhones, etc. around my family, they all say, "Oh, no, we don't do 'i'-anything."









It's funny to me that all my Apple stuff has been very good and problem-free. My Mac has had far fewer problems than my PC has, and I've had 2 iPods that have always worked just fine. My first one broke when it fell off a shelf and hit the concrete floor about 4 feet below. I bought a new one, than later that night took the old one apart and put it back together and it worked just fine.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Good Lunch Break Everyone!


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

25 minutes until show-time! people on pins and needles here,i'm the only one smiling


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

always a good feeling when you know your job is not in danger


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The thing is ,with my house being sold,I'm ready to move,if I got layed off i could collect unemployment while I decide what I'm going to do.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

So did you set it up so that once they make the announcement as to who gets the boot, you hit one key and it locks the ne'rdowells out of the systems?
I've been at my job for almost two years now, I'm getting bored.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I've wondered if a carefully placed rude remark would put me to the front of the list....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

You have to watch that, if they let you go for cause it gets difficult to get unenjoyment.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Yeah,i thought it all through,i'll just sit here and watch the show...no one has shown up yet,maybe its a scare tactic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Trying to scare you into being a "model" employee?
WOW that would never work over here, the guys that are actually worth their pay would either laugh or just say "OK, see ya, have a nice life, sucks to be you."
I could be a model employee, a broken model.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, just asked for half of this Friday and all of next Friday off


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just started the wheels turning ( so to speak) on a trailer project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Someone find me two BBS RK I rims in 16" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^^That's awesome.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Rob got quiet. Does that mean that the "company" has arrived to ruin the day for some of his co workers?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's funny to me that all my Apple stuff has been very good and problem-free.
Don't get me wrong, I think Apple makes some good products. I actually have one of the original 128k Macs in my storage somewhere (it makes a nice doorstop now but was awesome in its day). My main problem with Apple personally is just proprietary lock-in. I prefer true open source formats whenever possible, so that rules out iTunes for me. As for computers, I switched to PCs back in the day because AutoCAD wasn't available on the Mac, and that pretty much keeps me locked in the PC world.
Somehow, my family became convinced that I think Apple is the Root Of All Evil or something.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Use the old apple as the case for a new computer. I have contemplated doing that with an old Compaq suitecase-style 'portable'. The computer I grew up on.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

gulp....15 people took the hit....and they say they will hire 15 new in august...at much less pay.....proud to work for such a fine company


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Somehow, my family became convinced that I think Apple is the Root Of All Evil or something.









That's just silly, everyone knows that Microsoft is the root of all Evil, right behind politicians and the record companies.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish I could leave early today


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I wish I could leave forever......soon,very soon


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

I need to find me a Rich woman to take care of me.
Will Marry for Money!


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Scirocco is running good today! I just need to finish this water temperature gauge







I can't figure out where the sender goes







don't you just love working on Sciroccos


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

are you talking about the stock temp gauge? or an aftermarket?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I'm good either way.......unemployment would be awsome,but my numbers are too good to get fired.

I'm with you. I'm hoping I get fired for performance reasons so I can collect unemployment again. Unfortunately I'm still there....


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

I can understand my companies concern,only 1.4 BILLION in profits for the 1st quarter http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

On the topic of totally random, we went to the bookstore today and perused "The survival Guide to Zombie Attacks", followed by "Zombie Haikus" (My Mother is nice, my Mother cooks tasty food, Is my Mom tasty", or something like that....) There was also a book documenting all the epic wrestling matches between Satan and Santa. Like...who writes this stuff? Hope to have some pics up soon....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds like some good reading right there


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

How did you do that? I didnt own that page i'm so confused......

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Just got home from Western maryland for 3 days playing soccer mom for the 3 boy cousins....Literally I grabbed a sweatshirt out of my Aunt's closet to wear to the oldest kids baseball game.... not looking at it... put it on at the game....
HUGE across the chest..... NORTHERN HIGH SCHOOL SOCCER MOM.... I'm pretty sure it's my destiny


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

funny
and I am needing help puting my aftermarket gauge in because 
of this








What do you guys do,when the entire instrument cluster needs to be replaced? I can't find any online


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crocadilen)*

Try here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

junkyards or the classifieds forums


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Will any other Volkswagen's clocks work in there? Or do the gauges from a 16 valve Scirocco need to be used? thanks


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

wrestling matches between Satan and Santa.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Use the old apple as the case for a new computer. I have contemplated doing that with an old Compaq suitecase-style 'portable'. The computer I grew up on.
I'm pretty good, but fabricating/modding a modern motherboard to fit in that old case with it's tiny screen? Wow. I think I'll save that project for retirement.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Literally I grabbed a sweatshirt out of my Aunt's closet to wear to the oldest kids baseball game.... not looking at it... put it on at the game....
HUGE across the chest..... NORTHERN HIGH SCHOOL SOCCER MOM.... I'm pretty sure it's my destiny









Hahaha..








You could have just turned it inside out.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Do you guys remember the old Apple with a 7" or so green monitor?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_wrestling matches between Satan and Santa.










Hmmm...same letters in those, now that look at it...maybe Santa is the root of all evil. Anyway, IIRC, the book was about "the Classic matches", as if there had been many. Didn't look too closely at that one; I was sidetracked by the book of Haikus. And this computer is SOOOO getting a reboot. Shift key is being shifty, needs to be hit three times to type the letter. Likely a crumb under it.
Okay, pictures!!! From before I left home first:
This is the small part I brought home from the states last trip, shown here going to its new home. Should get Peter's car on the road hopefully. 
OH!! Warning, it's ACTUAL Scirocco content!!!








ome coppery goodness to even out the MkI/MkII balance:








Here's a little British goodness from Brantford Airport. It's there often, and it is beautifully restored.








And my kids was busy with this while I was away down here. I guess he ran 11.3s but needs a new strut to get the track in full contact. Should go easily into the tens. Crazy stuff, too fast for me I'm afraid!!!!








I invite you all to make up a story to go with this photo...and this is NOT my car.....
















Cape Cod, where rugosa roses abound! There are SO many gorgeous beaches here, this one's at Chatham:








Here's Waterfall at the base of the tower we climbed yesterday. Provincetown is where the Pilgrims first landed.








The view from the top; we ate right down at the water's edge there:








Provincetown has long been a haven for artists and more recently for other communities; here's an interesting landscaping effort! 









And the promised duck content!!!!!!!!!








A lot of signs of the decline of the US economy; this poor soul had to resort to driving a domestic, gasp.







Plated "MUSSEL"








And I'll leave you with this. I am eating WAAAYY too well down here! Yummy soups......












_Modified by punchbug at 3:40 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm so tempted to buy this thing because of the awesomeness absurdity of the ad, and the weirdness of the car:http://baltimore.craigslist.or....html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and Cathy. Nice pictures! Enjoy the vacation.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

looks like a nice Scirocco, and thanks for the pics.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm so tempted to buy this thing because of the awesomeness absurdity of the ad, and the weirdness of the car:http://baltimore.craigslist.or....html

Do it. Never been to Dundalk, but have dealt with people there in HD getting something for a customer last year. They were pretty helpful.
Question for you MD people. Do any of you go to this "Otakon" thing in Baltimore? And before anyone asks, no I am not into it or anything.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Do it. Never been to Dundalk, but have dealt with people there in HD getting something for a customer last year. They were pretty helpful.
Question for you MD people. Do any of you go to this "Otakon" thing in Baltimore? And before anyone asks, no I am not into it or anything. 

Dundalk is basically the garbage can of the Baltimore area.







I'd totally buy the Daihatsu for the hell of it, but I don't have anywhere to put it.









And a kid I work with goes to that Otakon thing. Apparently it's a pretty big deal in nerdland.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

lol. The girl I work with is going and I always refer to it as a nerd convention. I did tell her to try berger cookies and maybe even bring some back, but she probably won't. I figured if someone on here was going I could get them to get a couple of packs and give them to her there. It would be a win because of the cookies and the freaking her out factor.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, the CL ad has a link to this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1WqIHqBX-s


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sweet, I decided to email one of my computer clients just now to see when they would need me again, and now I have an appointment with them for this evening. Be a little bit more to paying back out savings account from the purchase of the 76


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and apparently, all they really need me to do is hook up a monitor








whatever, it all pays the same


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wonderful photos, Cathy! Have fun!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I commercial I randomly caught a glimpse of on tv had a Mk3 Golf wagon in it.


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Would anyone like to use their photograpy skills? I need a picture of the location of the water temperature sender that looks like this








My car is running really good, and I want to start driving her on the roads; YIPPIE!
I need to find this sender unit, and the 2 useless manuals that I have don't show me even a picture of it; much less where it is located http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I will be very grateful, if someone could help me find this







please!


_Modified by crocadilen at 6:02 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I haz new rolling stock


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Now hurry up and put them on the car, so that I can see them


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

here are some pictures from my week at the beach:
we saw an audi quattro coupe:








it looked like a couple young kids. they were 'racing' down coastal highway. probably didn't have a clue that they were driving a fairly rare old audi
the fenwick island lighthouse:








a lot of interesting info at the lighthouse including an old mason-dixon marker. (for those that don't know, delaware used to be part of pennsylvania.) i wish they let you climb up to the top and look out from the catwalk, unfortunately i was told that i couldn't because it is not an operational lighthouse? 
the cabby and brittany in front of the lighthouse:








i really wanted to take the rocco or the diesel golf, but having a convertible at the beach was ideal.
and now back to reality. have to put a new radiator and oil pan on the cabby. i really, really hate that car


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*

why do you hate it so much?


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_why do you hate it so much? 

long story short, its been nothing but headaches since i got it. the timing was way off, transmission, oil pump, suspension, radiator, oil pan, etc. as soon as its running pretty well, something else is in need of attention. i don't mind working on my car, but this one likes to be the center of attention
i got rid of a fox wagon to get the cabby. ultimately, i regret it. the wagon was beat to hell, but it rarely gave me problems and was a neat car that not many people had.
i don't know, the cabby just hasn't really 'done it' for me. my first car was an old beetle. i'd give anything to have that car back. when i drove my first scirocco, i was hooked again. the fox wagon was something different altogether, but it had a certain cool, yet odd, factor that i really dug. the cabby is just another car to me. 
i guess i didn't keep that very short? oh well. i've been kind of keeping my eye open for a new daily driver to replace the cabby. haven't found the right vw for the right price. until then, i'll be wrenching on the cabby!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*

Got a new coolant temp sensor and CSV gasket in the mail today, and I'm going to replace them tomorrow (assuming it doesn't rain all day again







). I'm *really* hoping this will fix all my ****ty-starting issues.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_
i guess i didn't keep that very short? oh well. i've been kind of keeping my eye open for a new daily driver to replace the cabby. haven't found the right vw for the right price. until then, i'll be wrenching on the cabby!

Dude, get that Daihatsu.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_Would anyone like to use their photograpy skills? I need a picture of the location of the water temperature sender that looks like this

what engine?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_long story short, its been nothing but headaches since i got it. ...
i got rid of a fox wagon to get the cabby. ultimately, i regret it. ... i've been kind of keeping my eye open for a new daily driver to replace the cabby. haven't found the right vw for the right price. until then, i'll be wrenching on the cabby!

How's about this... 








Also, the one JettaManDan is selling in Maryland is nice - a bit more cash for it, but he's really gone thru it and gotten it running nicely.


_Modified by kerensky at 11:23 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (crocadilen)*



crocadilen said:


> Would anyone like to use their photograpy skills? I need a picture of the location of the water temperature sender that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, seems the distributor I have in my toolbox came with the ABA I bought, but I need a non-advancing distributor for a 1.8l 8v...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no one else up at this late hour? I can't sleep...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_


crocadilen said:


> Would anyone like to use their photograpy skills? I need a picture of the location of the water temperature sender that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...






crocadilen said:


> I was thinking it looed like oil temp...and nice helpful pic you posted there Gordy!
> @mcdecontrol: My Cabby was an evil bee-otch until we bought a replacement for her. Since then it's been add oil once in a while and drive. They are every bit as evil as Sciroccos though. And can be as trouble free too. I think tht it's getting them past all the years of neglect, and once you hit that, you can drive for a long while. Same for Sciroccos.
> So nobody wants to write a creative dry dipstick story eh? Sad, that is. So the mission for today is the shrimp Newburg omlette. Nothing else on this vacation really matters, truth be told.
> 
> ...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning everyone!
I got a little something in the mail yesterday . . . Alittle more crazy than thought but I will see what I can do with it!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I invite you all to make up a story to go with this photo...and this is NOT my car.....


















"Hey Cath. For the drive down to the Cape, in order to get better mileage, I drained all the oil." - Denny


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I got a little something in the mail yesterday . . . Alittle more crazy than thought but I will see what I can do with it!

mail order bride?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

He's gonna kill me for that one isn't he?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Denny changed his oil so often you couldnt see it on the dipstick


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Hi all, just got back from an unemployment hearing in Columbus that I had to drive Laura to. Get this, the dumbasses at her previous employer sent in a bunch of "evidence" for the hearing, but failed to send any of it to us or our lawyer. So they had to call off the hearing and re-schedule it four weeks later.







Glad I took half a day off for basically nothing. The lawyer thinks they've got nothing to go on so he's pretty confident that she'll win this. It might not even matter though since Laura had a job interview this week and we think she will probably get it, which will make this whole unemployment appeal moot, but we decided that even if she gets the job, she is still going through with the trial to prove that she was wrongfully fired and stick it to them anyway.
At least now they have to pay 4 more weeks of unemployment due to their own HR person's screwup.







I take a lot of pleasure in the fact that despite what happens with the trial, her previous employer has a lot of work and revision in the company handbook to do.








Brendan


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

My wife works for 2 prominent kansas city doctors,they have cut pay,seniority,vacation,etc. It will be years...if EVER that our economy recovers to the leve l it was 2 years ago. We were lucky to sell our house and only lose 30,000.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Denny changed his oil so often you couldnt see it on the dipstick

perfect


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_My wife works for 2 prominent kansas city doctors,they have cut pay,seniority,vacation,etc. It will be years...if EVER that our economy recovers to the leve l it was 2 years ago. We were lucky to sell our house and only lose 30,000.

wait who the **** r u
the plaza?
i should know you...
local screen name?


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I invite you all to make up a story to go with this photo...and this is NOT my car.....


















Reminds me of a British car and bike show. There was this Norton with a sign that state "No oil Leaks". Guy sitting there next to another bike said "Yeah, it doesn't have any oil in it."


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ft6crt)*

Blah, now that I've got my car to actually start and run on the first try, the oil pressure light seems to be flashing at idle, and the gauge shows ~10psi, when it's normally close to twice that.
At the same time, the volt meter next door says the car is only making 10 or 11 volts at any given time, and I don't hear any lifter noise. So I'm wondering if it's just some weird electrical gremlin.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Damn grounds....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_My wife works for 2 prominent kansas city doctors,they have cut pay,seniority,vacation,etc. It will be years...if EVER that our economy recovers to the leve l it was 2 years ago. We were lucky to sell our house and only lose 30,000.

it seems like it stops getting worse
then more businesses close&close&close
some are staying open at a loss just in hopes of selling for 1/3 it's worth 2 yrs ago
the ones that are open are adjusted, oversized ghost looking
like fictional stuff where life gets so easy with mediums like the net, that unemployment avg permantly goes up


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

yes,this is pretty hardcore,and the trickle down effect is just starting. I woke the other morning and yelled to my wife" Attention Walmart shoppers!" She said,what are you doing? I replied....practicing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Man, don't even get me started on the subject of the economy. Unfortunately, this has been coming since the mid 90's when congress told the banks that they needed to loosen the requirements on home loans. I feel for everyone out there that is suffering. Big business, big finance and big government is in knee jerk reaction mode and the little guy gets it first.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_yes,this is pretty hardcore,and the trickle down effect is just starting. I woke the other morning and yelled to my wife" Attention Walmart shoppers!" She said,what are you doing? I replied....practicing









Funny, yet sad....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

time to leave this place behind


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Not sure if you read above _* twardnw*_ but part is in . . . 
Crazy more detail than I first have thought







I'll try my best! 
Got to get a measuring!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Not sure if you read above _* twardnw*_ but part is in . . . 
Crazy more detail than I first have thought







I'll try my best! 
Got to get a measuring!

Uhh....what?
Can we get that in English, Brian?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm going through my pictures from Wolfsburg and the Porsche factory and am going to make a thread here later tonight. I figure I've left you guys in the dark long enough


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chirs this was an *A* and *B* conv. Please * C* youe way outta it!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

uhhh.... wut now?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, gonna go turn off the sprinkler, and then watch some Family Guy


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
How's about this... 








Also, the one JettaManDan is selling in Maryland is nice - a bit more cash for it, but he's really gone thru it and gotten it running nicely.

_Modified by kerensky at 11:23 PM 7-15-2009_

i JUST checked out jettamandan's car. soo nice. and soo sold. the car in pa has my attention though


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I'm going through my pictures from Wolfsburg and the Porsche factory and am going to make a thread here later tonight. I figure I've left you guys in the dark long enough









Damn, that means I should probably be posting mine from about the same time too. I really have been meaning to do it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Chirs this was an *A* and *B* conv. Please * C* youe way outta it!










You know, IMs exist for a reason.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm debating on when's a good time to swap cars (ie: put Glenn, the '81 into storage and bring Greta, the '80 out for the remaining nice-weather months).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, done watching Family Guy, now what?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I passed 1700 posts tonight and didn't even notice.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I'm debating on when's a good time to swap cars (ie: put Glenn, the '81 into storage and bring Greta, the '80 out for the remaining nice-weather months).

Get em both out. No Sciroccos should be kept parked during the nice weather.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Get em both out. No Sciroccos should be kept parked during the nice weather.

Duh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woo! got the new software for MegaSquirt running on my laptop finally. No more BootCamp


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Get em both out. No Sciroccos should be kept parked during the nice weather.

If Amber gets her TT out of the garage we could have both of them out!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Sciroccos always get garage priority, Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sciroccos always get garage priority, Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


*always*.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*always*.

Tell that to Amber








My DD gets parked out in the elements
I really can't wait till we move into an actual house with a 3 car garage!


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Yay government sponsored vacations!!!








I miss my rocco


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what kind of 'vacation' you on?


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

We're on a humanitarian mission in Guyana. I'm providing satellite and wideband comm among other things.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sandrunner)*

morning all
i can see my breath outside...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
"Hey Cath. For the drive down to the Cape, in order to get better mileage, I drained all the oil." - Denny

Okay, that's good, but what if I added that we were travelling in two cars (neither one was mine), and that one of them had been leaking oil pre-trip so I insisted on checking it (aginst strong opposition) 300 miles or so into the trip (I'd assumed it had been checked prior to the trip, and we all know about the word ASS_U_ME) ??? This would be well AFTER we met up with RoccoJulie, and THAT was around the half way point of our 600 mile trip...which we're doing in one shot today...yay.

And sorry fo the no Rocco content. I'm like in the general population here, and they may as well not exist on this trip. However, I think they give away old Mercedes convertibles if you sign up for a shopper's card at the grocery stores down here. Those and Prius' are every other car down here. 
And on THAT topic, yes my cousins are typical, but the SLK's in Arizona. I DID however get to ride in the newly acuired Prius. Very quiet, very boring. Didn't drive it due to beer inatke...but the funny thing is she JUST got the Prius a few weeks ago (we were jabbing her about the "smug cloud" around here...anyway, her hubby just that day closed the deal on a ragtop Mustang (Daun, it's EXACTLY like Munzie's). Yeah, therre were lots of jabs directed at them!!!!MANY years ago she impulse bought a Passat wagon...and they still have that I guess. Wonder if the "some batteries required car" will last as long?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

*always*.

I have already prearranged indoor parking for mine on the next road trip!







NOT to be confused with a PLAN.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The New Toyota Pretentious, a car you can be smug about!
_Your smugness factor may vary. Batteries not included_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sandrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_Yay government sponsored vacations!!!








I miss my rocco









Good luck and keep your head down.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I miss my rocco too, but I get to see mine after work.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

57 degrees this morning,in July! Loving it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

54 this morning, this is the Year without a Summer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_54 this morning, this is the Year without a Summer.

Global warming FTW!
It's the dawn of a new ice age, baby!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Woke up this mornin' and I got myself a beer......








Know the song?








Long weekend.....got my hours in and away we go..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, this guy working for me is not too bright


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Guy here passed an e-mail with obama dressed as a witch doctor..new health care.....he might get fired today


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_57 degrees this morning,in July! Loving it.

I would be freezing my a$$ off...........
I think it's still in the high 90's this morning here....bring on the heat...
I wouldn't have any other way......loving it....
Arizona... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Anyone here from Sacramento...?with a car trailer?could I ask a flavour?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

MKIIRoc is in Sac


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ahhh, 2 days off, the first since I went back to work after surgery.
I'll be driving to Portland, OR tomorrow, who wants to meet up?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what? WaterWerks is on Sunday, you're going in the wrong direction!
I'll be around town tomorrow, what time you coming down? You could come by the shop


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

tick.....tick......tick......


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yup
I'm only working a half-day, but the time I leave is entirely dependent on when Jen finish a round of golf...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Guy here passed an e-mail with obama dressed as a witch doctor..new health care.....he might get fired today

Funny. Someone just sent that to me. 
Fired? Really? Free speach? Hum.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

He didn't get fired,he gets reprimanded in 4 minutes...I was raising some hell for him,


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_what? WaterWerks is on Sunday, you're going in the wrong direction!
I'll be around town tomorrow, what time you coming down? You could come by the shop

I only have today and tomorrow. Working Sunday















I think I'll be in the 'couve probably around 2pm or so. Planning on going to the apple store in Portland to get a new laptop and to swing in at Mio sushi.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

give us a call, we'll be prepping a project to take up north on Sunday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cool! IM me your phone number


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

My Scirocco won't stop running like crap. It's getting annoying.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Planning on going to the apple store in Portland to get a new laptop and to swing in at Mio sushi.









Friends don't let friends buy Macs!








Just kidding, have fun with it.
Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_My Scirocco won't stop running like crap. It's getting annoying.









Stop putting laxatives in your gas tank.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_54 this morning, this is the Year without a Summer.

Hell this is awesome! We didn't need to put the air conditioner in at my dad's house so far this year! I hate heat and humidity! 
Owned!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Friends don't let friends buy Macs!








Just kidding, have fun with it.
Brendan

My trusty old G4 iBook finally died last March...and I still got money for it on ebay!








Now it's time for me to enter the 21st century...I might get me one of those cheap mp3 player thingies too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Hell this is awesome! We didn't need to put the air conditioner in at my dad's house so far this year! I hate heat and humidity! 
Owned! 









That has to be one of the strangest drawings I've ever seen.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

scirocco has a windshield again... and it drives well too. taking it to pittsburgh tomorrow for the pittsburgh vintage grand prix, hopefully it dodges rock to the windshield on the way


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That has to be one of the strangest drawings I've ever seen.









Hence the reason I chose it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That has to be one of the strangest drawings I've ever seen.
















[/quote]
Dude!, That's a classic woodblock from Through the Looking Glass of the Tortoise, the Griffin, and Alice.
If you were as jacked on opium as the author and artist were, you'd see stuff like that too.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Just talked to my wife (Amber). She started my rocco today. Fired right up, idled perfectly, and sounded "like a beast" even after sitting for 1 month. I LOVE MY MEGASQUIRT (and my wife)!!
She also said her rocco is also running perfectly on MS and she said the A/C has been very nice the last few days with the temps in the 100s.


_Modified by sandrunner at 9:04 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sandrunner)*

up early for the gtg today


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sandrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_We're on a humanitarian mission in Guyana. I'm providing satellite and wideband comm among other things.









Am I the only one that finds this funny? People in Guyana, will have highspeed internet and Cathy will still have her sloooowwwww internet.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Am I the only one that finds this funny? People in Guyana, will have highspeed internet and Cathy will still have her sloooowwwww internet.

Yeah, just another bitter irony in my world. And I will not speak further ATM, I am in a very foul mood.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My speedometer cable broke yesterday!! How often does THAT happen?
Not the speedo, not the gear. I took the gear out of the transmission to investigate, and I was able to pull the cable out until I saw the broken frayed end of it that's supposed to go into the millage counter.
So I did a bit of research finding a replacement speedo cable, but I want a one piece one.
Research:
*Parts4vws:* VW Part Number 191 957 803D (Unknown Supplier): Price $25.00 plus shipping
*AutohausAZ:* VW Part Number 191 957 803D (Cofle): Price $16.58 plus shipping
*germanautoparts.com:* (unknown Supplier): Price $27.56 plus shipping
*Rockauto.com:* (Dorman) #03282 Price: $20.79 plus shipping
*Advance Auto Parts:* (Motormite) #03282 Price $18.99, no shipping, even if it's not in stock
Pep Boys: Not available
Napa: Not available
(if I buy it at Advance then I can further subtract my employee discount!)
Muahahahhaah!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Research:
*Parts4vws:* VW Part Number 191 957 803D (Unknown Supplier): Price $25.00 plus shipping
*AutohausAZ:* VW Part Number 191 957 803D (Cofle): Price $16.58 plus shipping
Well considering that the part #s match, I would say you know the supplier at Parts4vws.

*Rockauto.com:* (Dorman) #03282 Price: $20.79 plus shipping
*Advance Auto Parts:* (Motormite) #03282 Price $18.99, no shipping, even if it's not in stock
Matching #s make sense MotorMite is a Dorman brand.

My question is what model VW is the cable for?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OK, a question, what resistance readings I should be getting on this temp sensor, and is this the sensor I'm replacing for megasquirt?










_Modified by tmechanic at 10:58 AM 7-18-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, just another bitter irony in my world. And I will not speak further ATM, I am in a very foul mood.









You are on vacation. You should be in a great mood! Oh, did you bring your husband along?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Research:

My question is what model VW is the cable for?

I looked it up under 85 Cabriolet without counter
mk2 Diesels have the same part.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
(if I buy it at Advance then I can further subtract my employee discount!)
Muahahahhaah! 

I've got you beat, Timob.
I can get a Cofle one for $11.20 from work. Muahahaha!!!
Cost + 10% FTW!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Not available at Napa huh? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









Simply awesome!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sandrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_Just talked to my wife (Amber). She started my rocco today. Fired right up, idled perfectly, and sounded "like a beast" even after sitting for 1 month. I LOVE MY MEGASQUIRT (and my wife)!!
She also said her rocco is also running perfectly on MS and she said the A/C has been very nice the last few days with the temps in the 100s.
Glad to see you're still kickin' over there, G.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Time it take a break. Just posted my Bavarian vacation pics. Damn, that took awhile.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, a question, what resistance readings I should be getting on this temp sensor, and is this the sensor I'm replacing for megasquirt?









_Modified by tmechanic at 10:58 AM 7-18-2009_

it looks like it's 70 F (20C)
so 2000 ohms is the vw scale
0 - 100C =
6000 - 200 ohms
0C = 6000ohms
100C = 200ohms


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Though I'm not thrilled that they badged it as a Scirocco, I'd like a Scirocco R for sure!
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well at room temp I'm getting an open circuit.
the numbers I've been able to find are,
02-87
0359193698
40-30
130max


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

if it's a cis lambda sensor
it's more of a switch
on & off
it should be on when cold
i can't find that value yet... 
30-40 may be the C range
86-104F
EDIT
cis lambda isn't in my book
it should probably be closed or on at room temp though
you can put the wires together for a cold start/run below 40C eng temp

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:34 PM 7-18-2009_
oh that's right it's for ms...
worthless sensor
you need the new cise one or gm eqv
i probably shouldn't answer ms ?


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:34 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

I changed the cap and rotor in my silver car today.
Then me and my Dad cleaned out the garage a little. Still not enough to put a car in, but progress is progress.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_if it's a cis lambda sensor
it's more of a switch
on & off
it should be on when cold
i can't find that value yet... 
30-40 may be the C range
86-104F
EDIT
cis lambda isn't in my book
it should probably be closed or on at room temp though
you can put the wires together for a cold start/run below 40C eng temp

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:34 PM 7-18-2009_
oh that's right it's for ms...
worthless sensor
you need the new cise one or gm eqv
i probably shouldn't answer ms ?

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:34 PM 7-18-2009_


Actually my '86 is still CIS Lambda and I'm having trouble with startup, it starts fine but after about a minute the idle drops to below 500 and dies, but after it warms up it runs fine. That's why I'm trying to figure out how this switch is supposed to work so I can test the one on my '86.
If it's 30-40 C, why is it mark 40 - 30.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Changed out the dist cap and rotor and plugs on the truck today. It had been stalling a lot lately and I figured that would take care of it. Cap and rotor and plugs were very worn, but didn't fix the problem. That sucks.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Changed out the dist cap and rotor and plugs on the truck today. It had been stalling a lot lately and I figured that would take care of it. Cap and rotor and plugs were very worn, but didn't fix the problem. That sucks.










What is the truck?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_My speedometer cable broke yesterday!! How often does THAT happen?
Muahahahhaah! 

Oh LOL, yeah, BTDT....and it was a very happy memory actually. I was riding shotgun immediately after the "extensive cam swap" ( =whole drivetrain, well, and a cam







) As I recall it, there was a fairly big boot planted firmly on the gas pedal, wind rushing past and grins all around. And the cable went SSPROING!!!! It was funny.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You are on vacation. You should be in a great mood! Oh, did you bring your husband along?

I am home from vacation, and I brought my husband home with me. I did get some therapy though, so I'm feeling better. A good jaunt in a purple car is enough to blow any concerns from your mind. I took her to the local cruise night this evening, and she was well recieved. This cruise is usually mostly American muscle, but I parked beside a nice yellow Super Beetle (for the complimentary colour enhancement of the purple eh?) , and then a white Puma parked beside me. Another of my favorites rolled in later, but it weren't no VW...a pretty black Pantera. Not sure if I'd like to own one, but I could sure take it for a good thrashing. The purple car is still such a fine thing to drive, and I DO enjoy her very much. Gotta get the silver one out for a good Italian tune up before too long. Summer's awful short.....


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Though I'm not thrilled that they badged it as a Scirocco, I'd like a Scirocco R for sure!
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml

rant on....
I think it looks quite horrible. 
VW definitely missed the boat on that car. Dodge managed to bring back the Charger, and it LOOKS like a Charger. Chev even managed it (sort of) with the Camaro. Ford did it with the Mustang.
You can't just take the name, without taking some of the basic stying concepts from the original.
It just doesn't work. All they did was squash down the Golf, and call it a Scirocco. yuck.
/rant


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

What is the truck?


'98 Dakota with an auto


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
'98 Dakota with an auto

You said it keeps stalling, does it stall once the engine warms up when you let it idle, like at a stop sign, and the idle drops real low, or does it stall when you try to take off from a stop, or does it stall as you're driving down the road for no apparent reason.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

OK tested this one out, it has 54 ohm res when it's below 90F once it rises above that it opens, now I can test the one on my '86 in the morning.










_Modified by tmechanic at 10:05 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
You said it keeps stalling, does it stall once the engine warms up when you let it idle, like at a stop sign, and the idle drops real low, or does it stall when you try to take off from a stop, or does it stall as you're driving down the road for no apparent reason.

Cold seems to be fine. When it has warmed up the issue is definitely there. Idle is ok. Shift it into drive or reverse and it stalls. If I take off when cold it is ok, but when it has warmed up and I come to a stop it dies. Very odd. Going down the road at anything above a crawl and all is well. I guess I need to look at a connection between ignition and or fuel and the transmission.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Had that exact same problem with my chevy, it was my coolant temp sensor, the one that sends the signal to the ecu to tell it when to run in cold start mode, works backwards from the one on the Scirocco, open when cold on the GM and probably your dakota, while the scirocco is open when warm. The sensor costs about $17 at your local auto parts store, check the connector too, mine rusted though one of the connections so it worked for about 3 mo then went back to running like crud.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I don't want to be at work right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't want to be at work right now.

I don't want to be on the ground right now, but on the couch is better than at work at least. I think I'll check out option B (a local car show) since the friggin' sky is falling.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

Actually my '86 is still CIS Lambda and I'm having trouble with startup, it starts fine but after about a minute the idle drops to below 500 and dies, but after it warms up it runs fine. That's why I'm trying to figure out how this switch is supposed to work so I can test the one on my '86.
If it's 30-40 C, why is it mark 40 - 30.

found the stuff in the emissions section
since it's obviously not fuel injection
should have .5 ohms max - like a switch
3 different part # give 3 diff ranges
15-25c
15-47c
30-40c
pg 6 - 13 in my book
http://bobble.smugmug.com/gallery/8954691_ESiqL


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well, plan B turns into plan C. (I'm feeling very weka this morning it seems....







)
Sky's too low, no car shows nearby, so may as well find and install a power antenna. I got an open package one last year that worked for a month or two, but now it runs non-stop when the car is off. So I'm thinking it was returned for a reason, and just tossed back on the shelf. Anyway...this will be fun. "Ma'am, what vehicle is this for" "An 86 Scirocco. For the fender by the TRUNK LID....." I love trying to tell them that the vehicle does not matter, just get me the damned part already. Like the GM sensor for my 79 Scirocco...yeah, THAT will show up in the computer. If it's not in the computer, it's impossible. I get a lot of the sex card thrown at me too on this sort of stuff, I'm female, therefore they must be right.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

^that makes me grateful this morn
at least i dont have to deal with parts counter guys
looking like you


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Had that exact same problem with my chevy, it was my coolant temp sensor, the one that sends the signal to the ecu to tell it when to run in cold start mode, works backwards from the one on the Scirocco, open when cold on the GM and probably your dakota, while the scirocco is open when warm. The sensor costs about $17 at your local auto parts store, check the connector too, mine rusted though one of the connections so it worked for about 3 mo then went back to running like crud.

Thanks, I'll check that out.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:13 AM 7-19-2009_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I have an opportunity to trade my Bradley Gt for an '84 Audi Gt,any opinions about the '84's?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Finally got canned today. Called my manager to get this week's schedule and she said that the DM called and said to let me go because my performance wasn't up to their standards. They told me this would happen and I've been hoping it would. Doubling my performance and taking an 8% pay cut just wasn't worth it. Now to see if I can collect unemployment. I know I can if I get fired for performance reasons, but I was still under my 90 day probation period.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

That sucks/is good news, depending on what happens.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_I have an opportunity to trade my Bradley Gt for an '84 Audi Gt,any opinions about the '84's?

i like the audi gt's, but a bradley gt is a really sweet car. i'd stick with the bradley, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*

today, brittany and i took our cars out for a little joyride. it was her first time driving the car by herself.
the alley behind our house looks very ghetto
















































and we saw a nice old camaro










_Modified by mcdecontrol at 9:07 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## heyitsbrittany! (Jun 2, 2008)

just wanted to let everyone know that im doing very well with learning manual. i still freak out on hills a bit, burn out, and try to start out in 3rd gear. hahaha, its fun learning though! we're having fun with it. hope to see you all soon! so glad i bought this car. now i just have to sell that really cool nissan sentra.....hahaha!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (heyitsbrittany!)*

awesome brittany! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yep keep holding left as you push up for first gear, it's not a porsche
i did several burnouts the last couple of days on hills trying to get my clutch to last a little longer


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Had that exact same problem with my chevy, it was my coolant temp sensor, the one that sends the signal to the ecu to tell it when to run in cold start mode, works backwards from the one on the Scirocco, open when cold on the GM and probably your dakota, while the scirocco is open when warm. The sensor costs about $17 at your local auto parts store, check the connector too, mine rusted though one of the connections so it worked for about 3 mo then went back to running like crud.

Checked the temp sensor and all is good. Took it for a drive, and it's low speed and idle in gear( and only in gear) is extremely bad now. Good thing is it gave me a code and that is for camshaft and crankshaft sensors. So I check those next.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

The number for today: 2340
Care to guess what that is? It arose from Plan D.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haven't updated myself on the last, oh, 6 pages, but I saw this and thought of our lovely forum


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, back from the car show. what a long weekend


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I love trying to tell them that the vehicle does not matter, just get me the damned part already. Like the GM sensor for my 79 Scirocco...yeah, THAT will show up in the computer. If it's not in the computer, it's impossible.

Or how 'bout this one. While doing the annual on Josh's 172, it was decided he needed new wheel bearings. They're Timken roller bearings, with some unGodly price tag through aircraft sources. So for grins, we thought we'd see if we could get the same part number at the FLAPS. The conversation was something like this:
Parts Guy: "What's it for"
Brad: "Just look it up by part number, it won't be in your computer."
PG: "Are you sure you can't tell me what it's off of?"
B: "A 1975 Cessna Skyhawk."
PG: "Who makes that?"
BTW, eventually the FLAPS came through and we did get the bearings for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, I love doing things like that to them


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My car seems to be dying a slow and painful death.
If anyone has any ideas, please direct them to this thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4483943


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blah, back from the car show. what a long weekend

Thanks for all your hard work this weekend Tyler, the burgers were great
















Sorry I did not find you before I left. I had a blast on the drive up and can't wait to do it again. I chronicled the day in this thread for everyones enjoyment http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4477903


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, the trip to Canadain Tire went well, since I'd already asked on the phone with a part number I got off the intrawebz. If they have a part number, they seem to be happy. Still have to install it though, and I have to get that done, it's making m nuts not having any music, or anything else on that fuse at the moment. ( This is the power antenna in the purple car, and yes, it goes up and down when the radio goes on and off, but the one I put on in the fall stopped doing that likey due to the cheapness factor)
And no guesses on 2340 eh? I'll have to get some pictures loaded up to give you a clue.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Is that a BBQ in the back of a cabby?








......... Rightious!!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes indeed, that is our CabbQ


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

With the optional bumper mounted trash receptacle....awsome!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, maybe this evening, after it cools down a bit, I'll start troubleshooting my Caddy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_lol, I love doing things like that to them

After 7 years of sourcing parts for shady lobsterboats those tricks don't work with me anymore


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_scirocco has a windshield again... and it drives well too. taking it to pittsburgh tomorrow for the pittsburgh vintage grand prix, hopefully it dodges rock to the windshield on the way

Sweet! How was the event? My neighbor with the 2002s went and brought his white Baur Targa 2002. Wish I could've made it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

been too quiet in this thread today


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's been a MONDAY!!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Or how 'bout this one. While doing the annual on Josh's 172, it was decided he needed new wheel bearings. They're Timken roller bearings, with some unGodly price tag through aircraft sources. 

Daun, if you have an industrial supply place near you, and I imagine there must be a few in the area, they also will have an excellent supply of bearings. Same goes for belts. I was going to buy an Ariens $23 belt for my snowblower this past winter when my friend, who works at such a place, asked what the p/n was. He had one, higher strength and they charge around $7 for it(their cost was like $2.50 or something ridiculous).


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I've only been unemployed for one day. Got a call from an employer whom I met with on Friday today who said I got the job. It's great because it works with my schedule perfectly, it;s 5 minutes away from home, it's not retail and it pays more than my old job!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I've only been unemployed for one day. Got a call from an employer whom I met with on Friday today who said I got the job. It's great because it works with my schedule perfectly, it;s 5 minutes away from home, it's not retail and it pays more than my old job! 

Nicely done.
If only I was so lucky.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I've only been unemployed for one day. Got a call from an employer whom I met with on Friday today who said I got the job. It's great because it works with my schedule perfectly, it;s 5 minutes away from home, it's not retail and it pays more than my old job! 

Congrats, that's great.
Does anyone know what color the valve cover and upper timing cover were on the 8V cars when new? I'm guessing a satin black, but I could be wrong.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nicely done.
If only I was so lucky.

Tell me about it...One of the guys who works for me made a $30,000. mistake today that took quite awhile to fix. All because he NEVER pays attention. On the bright side, the sun has been out lately(after over a month of rain) and the tops are getting smaller.....


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I've only been unemployed for one day. Got a call from an employer whom I met with on Friday today who said I got the job. It's great because it works with my schedule perfectly, it;s 5 minutes away from home, it's not retail and it pays more than my old job! 

A BiG CoNgRat's to you Sir.....good stuff right there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_been too quiet in this thread today

Well, this should liven it up. Piktars from EuroFest, my Plan D from yesterday...I just drove around till I found a car show. For a few bucks, you could own this little boosty number, and it was a lovely car:








Nom nom nom....








And 2340? Yeah, here was a project. Since I will never race this car, I figured since it was AT the track I should weigh it. So I looked up the manager, and we went out to look at the little hut, which had the padlock broken off...so getting in was no issue. But it's not hard wired and the track's only power pack was in use elsewhere, so I went home to get my little inverter to power up the scale. But of course my power antenna was on the fritz, and that fuse was pulled, so my ciggy lighter socket is also non-operational. And of course the scale needd to be powered to tare it, and then I had to figure out how not to drive over the extension cord to get the car ON the scale, and of course figure out how to use the scale to begin with. Anyway, purple car weighs 2340 lbs., which is not all that different than any other 16V. 








Okay, so here are a few of the European beauties, I'll probably post up more later. From Germany:








Pureblooded Italian, looks like it should be wearing stiletto heels....








And some Italian American I guess?:








Sexy asson it anyway...and as I said, I coulod go out and kill myself in it I'm sure.....








Some art from the good folks at Aston Martin:








This Kia lives with three Sciroccos. It could come Live with MY three Sciroccos any day it likes, but sadly it's not mine:








Okay, more in a while, do you want more? Yeah, you do. We still need to go visit Sweden....










_Modified by punchbug at 4:12 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nicely done.
If only I was so lucky.

I guess that's what I could call this - pure luck, which is nice for a change. The interview I went to on Friday, in my opinion wasn't the greatest. It was all great until the end where I asked "Truthfully, what is your opinion on the chances of me getting this job?" She replied "Well, usually we have about 10-15 applicants for this type of job. Since the beginning of the year, we've been averaging about 40-50 applicants. We have guys with PhDs applying for these as well." When that was all said and done I left without any hopes of getting the job. It's always good to expect the worst - well, in situations like this anyway!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I guess that's what I could call this - pure luck, which is nice for a change. The interview I went to on Friday, in my opinion wasn't the greatest. It was all great until the end where I asked "Truthfully, what is your opinion on the chances of me getting this job?" She replied "Well, usually we have about 10-15 applicants for this type of job. Since the beginning of the year, we've been averaging about 40-50 applicants. We have guys with PhDs applying for these as well." When that was all said and done I left without any hopes of getting the job. It's always good to expect the worst - well, in situations like this anyway! 

33rpm content for you.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Amber almost got one of these, but it apparently sold right before we got to the stealership and she liked the looks of the TT better from the online dealer ad.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
33rpm content for you.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Congrats on the new jorb!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

good job news for a change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 4:16 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I guess that's what I could call this - pure luck, which is nice for a change. The interview I went to on Friday, in my opinion wasn't the greatest. It was all great until the end where I asked "Truthfully, what is your opinion on the chances of me getting this job?" She replied "Well, usually we have about 10-15 applicants for this type of job. Since the beginning of the year, we've been averaging about 40-50 applicants. We have guys with PhDs applying for these as well." When that was all said and done I left without any hopes of getting the job. It's always good to expect the worst - well, in situations like this anyway! 

See? This just backs up what I always tell my students. You only need one job, may as well give it a shot even if you think there's a slim chance. 
And now on to some more Eurotrashbeans....
As promised, a nice older Swede. I am partial to these; not sure what they drive like and I don't need to find out. But I like lookin' at 'em.








Ferrari seats that look uncomfy:








And some that look comfy (the Italians really know how to do leather):








And here's the "we need to say we have a back seat to satisfy the sanctioning body at the track", a classic 911. I really liked this back seat, BTW, and the tan tones blended well in real life.








And here's something in the way of a largish turbo creampuff, Bavarian style. This was as gorgeous from two inches away as it was from ten feet away. Pretty much perfect:








WARNING!!!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT, X2!!!!!!!!
So today, after two hours of purple driving, I decided to get her new antenna installed (need a radio!!!!) . So far so good on that, but every time I do one, it seems like there's some custom stuff to do. And I've just been replacing what was there, but the aftermarket power antennas are all just a little different, so out came the file and the hacksaw. This one's got a huge tall mast; I'll bend it for sure.
And then...I twisted the screw on the MkI. THAT one, you know, the one on the wastegate? 500ish lbs less than the purple one and more hp on tap? Then up the boost???? Yeah, there was smiling. LOTS of smiling.








Did I mention that I love my MkI?










_Modified by punchbug at 3:04 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Pureblooded Italian, looks like it should be wearing stiletto heels....









definitely one of my fav's of all time.......nice pic.....pure car porn.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Does anyone know what color the valve cover and upper timing cover were on the 8V cars when new? I'm guessing a satin black, but I could be wrong.

I would call it a semi gloss black, it's not rough enough to be a satin but not glossy enough to be a gloss.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the congrats guys. I'm pretty happy right now.
Cathy: That classic Volvo is awesome. There was one for sale locally a couple years back that I almost bought. $3k and it was rust free with 70k on the odo. Beautiful car...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Daun, if you have an industrial supply place near you, and I imagine there must be a few in the area, they also will have an excellent supply of bearings. 

This was back when we still lived in Wilmington. Nowadays there's a place called Bearing Distributors Inc that's 5 minutes from the house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Thanks for the congrats guys. I'm pretty happy right now.
Cathy: That classic Volvo is awesome. There was one for sale locally a couple years back that I almost bought. $3k and it was rust free with 70k on the odo. Beautiful car...

Beautiful indeed, especially in the "estate" version as the English call it. But what they have in beauty they lack in performance


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welp, went to Home Depot on the way home from work, picked up some foam insulation to put in the window above the air-conditioner. Then went back to Home Depot after a few hours, and picked up some new flowers for the hanging basket on the porch, a bunch of drip irrigation stuff, some lump charcoal and mesquite chunks, and even looked at the fancy pre-made smokers (as opposed to me building one).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

If you are going to buy a DIY smoker...go to Cabella's, they have an awesome collection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still prefer the home made idea though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would love to make one, but a decent size one was only $70. Regardless, I still have my weber grill, and it *can* be used to do true BBQ, as I am planning on doing tomorrow evening


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I am buying a 2000 beetle 1.8 t
What do you guys think? 
I am keeping the Scirocco, but I
need this new car to continue going, 
to school, and work.
The scirocco needs so, many parts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

put a new timing belt on it as soon as you get it, no matter what the PO says


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and with that, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I would love to make one, but a decent size one was only $70. Regardless, I still have my weber grill, and it *can* be used to do true BBQ, as I am planning on doing tomorrow evening









That's awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocadilen* »_I am buying a 2000 beetle 1.8 t
What do you guys think? 
I am keeping the Scirocco, but I
need this new car to continue going, 
to school, and work.
The scirocco needs so, many parts









Well, why would you want a Beetle?

















Oh yeah, cause they're so beautiful! I've had a good ten years with mine overall, but they are a bitch to work on. I've sure had fun in that thing. 
And get one of these







in sticker form. Standard procedure is to just paste it over the CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really need two stickers, the ABS light comes on once in a while too.......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Sweet! How was the event? My neighbor with the 2002s went and brought his white Baur Targa 2002. Wish I could've made it.

it was awesome the races are really cool because these guys actually drive these vintage racers, not trailer them and put cones around them at shows.
seeing 3 3.0 CSL's tearing up the 'track' (xclosed city streets in Shenley Park) was awesome for sure, but there was alot to be said for seeing a 1912 Merc hitting the course


----------



## crocadilen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Thanks guys, I wanted to see if there were any things to really look out for when buying this car. But it sounds like everything is ok, and I will get the timing belt replaced soon. I can see what you are talking about working on the car; everything is out of reach in the engine bay


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crocadilen)*

Get an aliminum skid plate for it, instead of the cheesy plastic belly thing that's under there. They're low enough to hit rocks and stuff in vulnerable places (like the oil pan, which on mine is aluminum, so it just shatters on impact). I'm betting the plastic one is either mangled or absent on a used one.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow, I stop cheking in for a week and you people give me 10+ pages of chit chat to read! Good stuff, too. Managed to watch a friend swap rear beams on his '81 and I pulled the dash and gutted the interior to within a foot of the firewall in my '79. Many little seat parts were donated to my '81. This weekend I'll finish the interior and get started on the engine bay. Yay... On a personal note, I decided to quit smoking (again), it's been 5 or 6 days now. I'm hoping that this time it takes.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_ On a personal note, I decided to quit smoking (again), it's been 5 or 6 days now. I'm hoping that this time it takes.

Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Storms are brewing here - big storms from what I hear. This may be our first severe storm this season. We haven't even got a thunderstorm yet this year - ugh. It's pouring at my mom's house which is about 5-10 minutes away, but nothing here yet....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Storm was lame - by the look of the radar it should have been way more than moderate rain. No thunder even http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

there's only 2 things I miss from the year of school in southern Illinois, good thunderstorms, and the HorseShoe


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I guess the coast of South Carolina has taken all of your storms then. We have been hit daily for weeks. Some of them pretty severe. Lots more rain than we typically get for this time of year and with state budget cuts, they are not spraying to control the over population of our state bird (the misquito.) Sucks to be outside in 90+ degree weather with humidity, puts the heat index into the 100 to 115 range daily. Then the blood suckers are so thick you have to wear a mask to not breath them in. I wish they would spray already...








Dave


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I've just acqired my newest firearm. My dad gave me my grandpa's Ruger MkII. It's the Target model. He took really good care of it and wiped it with a lightly oiled cloth after every use.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

You are going to LOVE that gun. I have the same pistol. My favorite to shoot. Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave
PS, get yourself the clip loader. It will save your thumb. You'll be glad you did. I actully have a couple extras. Let me know if you can't find one and I'll see what I can do about helping one make its way to your mail box...


_Modified by xavsbud at 7:12 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, going to use the few remaining minutes at work to figure out what I'm going to cook for dinner


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Hmmm, I bought a new NRA edition Mk2 back in the day but I wasn't impressed with it at all. For some reason the empty cases would always jam in the ejection port...








May I recommend a CZ VZ58 rifle instead?







I love that thing!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I dunno, I've shot this MkII quite a few times in the past and it's been great for me! I'd love to get my hands on a CZ VZ58, but they're out of my budget at the moment. My AR is my current toy. 


_Modified by Nataku at 5:26 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Hmmm, I bought a new NRA edition Mk2 back in the day but I wasn't impressed with it at all. For some reason the empty cases would always jam in the ejection port...








May I recommend a CZ VZ58 rifle instead?







I love that thing!!

What ammo where you using? In 22LR it can make all the difference in the world. CCI=crap. Have to use some good remington or federal stuff. Once apon a time, I worked in a gun store. It always amazed me how many people would come back after being advised not to buy the CCI stuff and want a refund or complain about the ammo jamming. 
I have put several tens of thousands of rounds trough my MKII with no problems using Federal or Remington. A gun is only as good as what you feed it. 
My brother recently bought a 22LR Sig and brought the CCI ammo to the range with us. He was pissed that his new gun was jamming. I gave him a hunderd rounds of federal hollow points and he was enjoying his new toy with a big grin. (The Sig is awesome, BTW.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interestingly, the CCI 22LR seem to work well with long guns, but not with pistols. I have also fired them in 22LR revolvers before with no problems, but in the semi auto pistols... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_You are going to LOVE that gun. I have the same pistol. My favorite to shoot. Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave
PS, get yourself the clip loader. It will save your thumb. You'll be glad you did. I actully have a couple extras. Let me know if you can't find one and I'll see what I can do about helping one make its way to your mail box...

_Modified by xavsbud at 7:12 PM 7-21-2009_

Thanks! If you've got a couple extra clip loaders, how much ya want for one?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Thanks! If you've got a couple extra clip loaders, how much ya want for one? 

Yeah, I went a little overboard last time I saw them on clearance. I think I bought three or four. Really only need one, ya know. Send me your info and I'll just drop one in the mail to ya. You'll love having it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


_Modified by xavsbud at 8:35 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Yeah, I went a little overboard last time I saw them on clearance. I think I bought three or four. Really only need one, ya know. Send me your info and I'll just drop one in the mail to ya. You'll love having it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave

_Modified by xavsbud at 8:35 PM 7-21-2009_

Cool, thanks! PM sent


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Yeah, I tried just about any brand out there. CCI sucks but it jammed even worse with Remington and it didn't matter if I got high velocity or not...







I felt the thing was good to put on display, a friend of mine has a regular Mk2 and we've never had any problems with it...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Getting up early tomorrow, my shift starts at 7am. This'll be my 11th day in a row working. My next day off is Friday. I got 61 hours last week though. This paycheck is gonna be somethin' else!!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1272898879.html
found this thing of beauty..but because im shipping out for the Navy..no room to get it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

This, ladies & gentlemen, is why we try to put some time on a vehicle that's been sitting for a number of months (in this case, 19) before we try and take it out of town. (Sorry I had to cut the phone call short Cathy!) This is dad's Bonanza from this evening, 3rd flight after sitting for 19 months due to a repair project that got out of control.
Long story short, the oil seal in the prop-pitch diaphragm let go about 5 minutes from the airport, pumping out at least 2-3 quarts of oil. Only way to see out was by opening the tiny side window, windshield was completely covered.
Pic 1: This is after we'd sopped up a lot of the oil.








Hadn't cleaned back here yet.
















And we're supposed to take this thing to Wisconsin this weekend....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Holy ****........
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/200....html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

And keeping up with the job status updates of the past few pages, I started a new office job on a space/Hubble telescope documentary yesterday. Working evenings/nights staring at videos of astronauts







... This is _easily_ the most bored I have ever been in my life. Luckily I have internet access








Also, my car is getting more annoying. Non-existant idle when cold, oil pressure warning at idle when warm, and it's a daily driver.







I'm seriously considering a 16vABA/MS swap this winter, but I'll definitely want a new DD at that point.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

two second following distance?!?!
bored...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1272898879.html
found this thing of beauty..but because im shipping out for the Navy..no room to get it








Dude, that poor thing is about 6 months away from returning to the dust from whence it came.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Dude, that poor thing is about 6 months away from returning to the dust from whence it came.

All the more reason to go and save it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_This, ladies & gentlemen, is why we try to put some time on a vehicle that's been sitting for a number of months (in this case, 19) before we try and take it out of town. (Sorry I had to cut the phone call short Cathy!) This is dad's Bonanza from this evening, 3rd flight after sitting for 19 months due to a repair project that got out of control.
Long story short, the oil seal in the prop-pitch diaphragm let go about 5 minutes from the airport, pumping out at least 2-3 quarts of oil. Only way to see out was by opening the tiny side window, windshield was completely covered.
Pic 1: This is after we'd sopped up a lot of the oil.








Hadn't cleaned back here yet.
















And we're supposed to take this thing to Wisconsin this weekend....

You said she was a mess....you weren't kidding! So is there a special way to wag your wings to tell Osh Kosh traffic control that you have a drippy mess coming in? Just curious.








I'd phoned Daun from another airport, as I watched my son depart Prior Avaition in Buffalo (in one of the Twin Stars they built...he was going to do "warrantee work" at the new owner's 5200 acre hunting lodge...tough life eh? This would be the helicopter that had to have Italian leather seating to match the ones in the guy's Bentley....). 
Anyway, Prior's parking lot is the site of the historic "Daun, Cathy and Gino doing an axle at night with a hammer" picture. I guess the helicopter guy phoned from some farmer's field as we were driving and changed the location to the FBO behind Buffalo International. MY son looked concerned that we'd never find it, I assured him I knew right where it was...we did two axles there, so I should remember!


















_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Dude, that poor thing is about 6 months away from returning to the dust from whence it came.

Well, it'd be a great parts donor, and if it were me, I'd consider rocking it in (gasp) the winter!!!! Provided its floors were structurally sound, which, form the looks of it, sure isn't a given. But hell, it has louvres)!!!


_Modified by punchbug at 5:29 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_












Epic picture from an epic tale...








Dave


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Epic picture from an epic tale...








Dave

No doubt, and my life is filled with epic tales. Funny thing was I never noticed before that it's right near Cleveland Avenue, where an ex boyfriend of mine once lived. Had I ended up with him, I'd have been a CRX gal no doubt. Gasp!!








I'm eating breakfast and reading the family trip log now...with tales of Waterfests past and so on...shoud be a good way to spend a foggy morning. The title for our first WF adventure? A quote from Brett: "It's just wet". LOL. I think the title for my next adventure might be "In Search of Francine"....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, it'd be a great parts donor, and if it were me, I'd consider rocking it in (gasp) the winter!!!! Provided its floors were structurally sound, which, form the looks of it, sure isn't a given. But hell, it has louvres)!!!
I bet the louvers are the only salvageable parts. From the looks of that photo, I doubt it *has* floorpans. (which in a way makes fixing it easier...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Makes it hard to get the seats out though, you may need a jack under the pan to get the tracks straight...(I have one like that...) My Flintstone's edition has been a handy source of parts for Klaus though, and I've been glad I bought it.
Oh Daun.....I'm getting my EBay on...expect another roll of mystery cow to appear in Dayton at some point...and a few other tasty tidbits if the dialup doesn't crap out on me.....









Okay, now seriously. How much adrenaline can my body stand? Yeah, I think I have enough boost. For today









_Modified by punchbug at 9:00 AM 7-22-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 10:01 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah blah blah


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I should really be out working on the BMW.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh Daun.....I'm getting my EBay on...expect another roll of mystery cow to appear in Dayton at some point...and a few other tasty tidbits if the dialup doesn't crap out on me.....










Will keep my eyes open....

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, now seriously. How much adrenaline can my body stand? Yeah, I think I have enough boost. For today










LOL! Did you crank him up again??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I want boost too


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

epic page
grabs bowl
girl cranking turob scir up & up


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_epic page
grabs bowl
girl cranking turob scir up & up























Yeah, well I got sidetracked by







so I'm off the road for the day.
he's only making 6 1/2 lbs presently (up from 5). I'll get used to it and crank him up more till he breaks no doubt. But holy crap he's making good power! I think injector size may be the limiting factor, he's at 78% duty cycle intermittently, and wisdom from the list today suggests 85% is a reasonable limit. 
Daun, what time do you want me to show up tomorrow? I'm pretty well packed.







How's the greasy forktailed olive anyway?
Update: Daun, I see that it won't matter what time I travel. Everywhere from Buffalo trhough Akron has thunderstorms on the menu for the entire DAY. I better find a LOT of purple towels http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And I'm bringing lots of busywork projects and more importantly, my BOWLING SHIRT. I just have a feeling about this one.... 
On the plus side, Deathproof is on....certainly not to everyone's taste I realize.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:22 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i'm not implying you're gonna blow it up in the least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
jealous i haven't gotten my turbo vr going yet actually
blame you for the motivation to take out the old blown up SC eng since my last post
vr tool box stand








b4








that's 2 tires, with wood, 4 jack stands & floor jack








sky hook w safety
















roof makes a great place for everything








guess i need to put the tires back on








i dont ever drive this thing but SERIOUSLY WTFUCC HAPPENED IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








the half e, quarter xylene, quarter 91 gas blend that finished the ProCharged VR








i still have the e85 goo tank of **** that ruined the 85 gti too btw








i was at this house the other day and cat himalayin under the electric bed the whole time i fixed it








front yard


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Oh blame me eh? Not one of those "Blame Canada" moments I hope....and I will blow him up, let's not delude ourselves here. Just not as quickly as the last one hopefully. I'm wiser now. (As IF!! Reminds me, I need to get that spare head welded up and machined.....) 
SO if my post lit a fire under you to dig into yours, well good! That's what we're here for eh? I'm feeling like I've hardly done anything lately. I put in a power antenna, and Klausie's interior in/out a few times, but big hairy deal. Luckily, her purpleness is cooking up a bigger winter project for me; she's got NO second gear synchro at all, and her clutch is a bit soft. So I think her gearbox will be off come winter. We'll see how tired I get of her cold weather grumpiness. There ARE ways around that issue...the question is whether it will involve one or two 16Vs. But summer is the time to drive if possible.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have 23 wheels coming in next week.
15 on a pallet
4 from Washington
4 from powdercoating
WUT?
teazers:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I should really be out working on the BMW.

Why work on a BMW when you have 2 Scirocco's?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so I finally took a charged battery out to my truck, hooked it up and turned the key on. The lights on the dash flashed for a brief moment, then nothing. Oh joy, troubleshooting wiring is going to be so much fun


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_










Oh I know THAT one, but mine are skinnier and 2" smaller. And in Anthracite no less, very nice! Whatcha using for centrecaps????
OKay, I gotta get my butt outta here. If I'm back shortly, it'll be because my car failed me. But I doubt it...talk to you from Dayton....
Oh, here's something for you to buy while I'm on the road:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4487599
It's a nice car, and if anyone needs it boarded while you sort out export, it's pretty local. Always trying to feed the addiction. The interior on this one is factory fresh. I just don't need another one, especially one I'd have to leave stock. But if you want one, this may be THE one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

It's raining, I'm working open to close today, and 8-5 tomorrow. I hate this place.
And to top it off, my car started having it's ignition problems again on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

i just had to work a full day of OT on saturday, so it's been a 6 day work week, while the money is nice, it's holy hell on my mental capabilities when i deal with people who can't use their computer on a daily basis.... haha fun stuff! 
Sorry bout the ignition problems though brah! thats the only thing i really do not miss about owning a volkswagen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

Yeah, because modern Chryslers are the pinnacle of reliability.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yeah, because modern Chryslers are the pinnacle of reliability.
















So funny...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anybody out there?


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Yup, rubbing dead skin off my face and browsing


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_anybody out there?

Yes, we are waiting for updates on your Super Scirocco build


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I'm waiting on money to fix it








I have pretty much everything to put the motor back in now, except time.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

your pg topping ig sux for me too
(mumbles to self about additional wire)


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and I'm waiting on money to fix it








I have pretty much everything to put the motor back in now, except time.

yep cant have both
planned on washing out the vr eng bay today
BUT just got done working instead...3:20
use of p word past tense


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

For the MD locals....the show at Sunshine Grill on Saturday the 25th may have been canceled due to lack of interest/conflict of interest, so if you were planning on going, you may want to call ahead to see if it's still on.
I have to work that day, so I can't go. Which is just as well....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think Joe should do something like this for his wedding








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That was the COOLEST walk down the aisle I've ever seen!! So awesome!! I know Brian and I would never do that, but it's totally cool to see it done!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

11 hours down, only 2 to go.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

till?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I leave work.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ah
dunno how long I'll be here this evening, we're gonna be working late to get 4 of the bus wraps done


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I think Joe should do something like this for his wedding








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0

Well speaking as someone who had a slightly "different" procession at the wedding, though nowhere near as kick ass as that one: it makes it very memorable and fun. So many people commented on having a lot of fun out our wedding. Shake it up and have fun!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Chris, you going to TDN?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

...still at work, but we're being very productive, so I guess it's a good thing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

seems I might be alone in here now...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Chris, you going to TDN?

That is the plan.
Oops, did I just use that word?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
Yes, we are waiting for updates on your Super Scirocco build









I've seen it, it's going to be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok, done at work for the day, heading home now


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Ok, done at work for the day, heading home now

Just got home, exhausted, 12 hour shift, no lunch.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_My brother recently bought a 22LR Sig and brought the CCI ammo to the range with us. He was pissed that his new gun was jamming. I gave him a hunderd rounds of federal hollow points and he was enjoying his new toy with a big grin. (The Sig is awesome, BTW.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Funny you guys should be talking about this. I just got back from the range where I met my brother. I shot about 150 rounds of 22LR through my SIG P226 (22 conversion) and he shot his MKII and CZ-75 9mm.
I didn't have a chance to shoot any 9mm through my SIG but I was there to compare 22 ammo, anyway. I had Blazer (CCI), Aguila and Federal Champion (cheap Federal). All worked well. I seem to have gotten over the 22 problems I had been having and the gun is starting to get broken in. I still have a problem getting the second round to chamber (1st automatic cycle of the slide). I think it's a problem with the mag.
I love the Ruger. I hope to get a nice used MKII or maybe a new MKIII at some point.
I REALLY want a WWII era German Luger P08, though. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif :










_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:51 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I REALLY want a WWII era German Luger P08, though. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif :









_Modified by sciroccojim at 11:51 PM 7-23-2009_

*drools* Jim, I was just looking at an ad in the latest NRA magazine. What a coincidence! Yes, I WILL own one of those in the future!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_











Must........have........ 

In other news, I started my new job today. It's great, and the HR lady was right - my boss is one of the most down to earth guys around and really generous/helpful. He trained me in today and will stick around the next couple working days (next Tues and Thurs) in case I need any help. 


_Modified by Nataku at 10:56 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I've seen it, it's going to be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please tell us there is *not* going to be a BBQ in the back of it


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

time to go to work instead of working on my car


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well, got into work today and one of the engineers had a sign on his cube, working fot Westinghouse makes it even more humorous.
We put the No in Innovation.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Morning all.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_In other news, I started my new job today. It's great...
I'm sure you mentioned it, but what are you going to be doing again?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Morning all.
I'm sure you mentioned it, but what are you going to be doing again?

If he tells you, he'll have to kill you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Please tell us there is *not* going to be a BBQ in the back of it










no worries about that, the car will be staying intact http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's been an interesting week..vandals broke out the window on my truck,the wifes VR jetta had a plug wire go bad....20 miles away. But,got the window fixed ,put a #5 plug wire on the Jetta. Had a replacement engine for Altschule delivered to the farm, 2.0 9A with only 56K. tcfottball and his family was in town this week for job training.We took in the Nelson-Atkins musuem and the Kauffman memorial gardens followed by some sightseeing on the Plaza.Happy Friday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well, I'm in Dayton, waiting for Daun to get back from the dump. Weather's keeping us on the ground right now, but yesterday was a great day. Drove the purple gal through some horrendous weather to get here, but it was a great trip overall. She's a total lady on the highway, very nice to drive indeed! Had to keep the top up though, so it was about like driving a normal 16V. Now there's a contradiction of terms, *normal 16V* , LOL. Got 42 miles on the Canadian gallon too. My cousin can have her Prius!!! Did I mention that I love these cars lately???? She's sitting outside with two others at the moment, Daun's pretty white 16V and his Arctic Blue 8V. Oh, sorry!!!!







Retroactively apply this warning label please: WARNING!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT. There will be some more...
So, enroute I had a Scirocco sighting, a red 16V, right around exit 85 on the 70 heading towards Columbus, 4:45 in the pm. Was it you StaHiMooney? I know it wasn't JediLynne, I asked her last night. So between the sighting and dinner, I got to fly with Brad in the Grumman to Wilmington and back, and had an awesome flight in the Waco Cabin (the biplane that buzzed us at Cincy.) Yeah, be jealous, it was just amazing, that 9 cylinder monster spinning up front, no headset, and it has crank down windows like an old car, which we had open. He didn't take it easy on the old gal either! I had a total blast. 
And then, just before bedtime, the best news of all!! Mikey Bee is getting Butch back. I'm just so happy for him. Some of us have a car that we just have to be with, and that one is his. Congrats to him! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, some accidentl ownage. Sorry to the previous owner of the page, it was inadvertent. OTOH, it'll save him digging up an image!
This morning, nice fog....








Yesterday evening, from the Waco:










_Modified by punchbug at 7:59 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I think Joe should do something like this for his wedding








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0

Ummmm, no. I mean, major points for originality, but just no.








Questionable choice in entrance music. But then again, Erin and I are having our first dance to Bonnie "Prince" Billy, so viva la difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I have documented proof that a clock moves slower on Friday afternoons


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I have documented proof that a clock moves slower on Friday afternoons









This is good to hear. I have so much work that needs to get out f my office before the weekend comes and I have to spend it all in here at my desk...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I *will* be working on Sunday, just to get this project done on time. Oh well, that's what it takes.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and planning has officially begun for the PNW Scirocco BBQ, v3


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no one?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Stuck in the pipe, all my laptop talks to during that time is the PLC and motor controls, just got home.
Kinda stoked but kinda bummed, my Megasquirt toys came, but the injector cups are plastic, Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, that's the only variety you can get now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot! took a few minutes to play with my crank pulse, ASE Percentage, and ASE Taper. Don't have to touch the gas pedal to start the car now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, think I'll go back to learning German now...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one more lesson down. think I need to grill something for dinner...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Meat and fire, there is no substitute.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Scirocco content today?








None whatsoever. Maybee some Scirocco content. I leaned on the Scirocco for 5 minutes today.








Bike content today?








Gas tank decals by Fraser. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Just to whore some of my pictures. ^^


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Cool bike, Marc.
Is that an arrow on your seat? You want everyone to look at your ass?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and planning has officially begun for the PNW Scirocco BBQ, v3









I want to be there, trust me, I really do.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Awesome bike, Marc! I still want to get a bike but Amber won't let me....

Replaced slow-ass DSL with Comcast Highspeed today. It's oodles faster. I used to download at about 25-25kb/sec. 45 kb/sec if I'm lucky. Now I'm screamin away at about 350 kb/sec. Woo hoo! Also got a new graphics card that I tossed in today which gives me a lot better resolution and streaming video a lot easier to watch.

On an unrelated note, I saw one of these filled with people peddle by while eating dinner at a sidewalk cafe today: 









Strangest looking thing I've ever seen - a rolling bar filled with guys drinking and peddling at the same time








http://www.pedalpub.com/


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

How is that legal? I'd think that would be considered drunk driving.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Not as long as the guy in control, the guy with the steering wheel, isn't consuming, and since it's considered a for hire vehicle with the driver separated from the passengers they can legally have open containers.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and planning has officially begun for the PNW Scirocco BBQ, v3









Bring it on. Wonder which Scirocco I will bring?








Oh and the mars S 2.0 16V finally turned over, 3 times no less







Now it just needs an exhaust, tires, suspension, body work, paint ....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

wow dude^


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Damn you, Gordy! Damn you and your fleet of Sciroccos!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

So can I get some details on TDN? It's on a Sunday, so does everyone show up on Saturday sometime and leave Monday, or ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_So can I get some details on TDN? It's on a Sunday, so does everyone show up on Saturday sometime and leave Monday, or ?

Well, here's the deal. I have the summer off and my husband is retired. So arrival and departure times are not an issue; just let me know. Generally late Friday arrival is typical, and people leave on Sunday, but this year the racing is Sunday, so I have no idea how late poeple will stick around. Here's a link to the event:
http://cscs.ca/content/view/117/134/ 

I may set up dyno time Saturday if there is interest, so let me know if you're coming and what you are interested in doing. We get a group rate on the circuit track.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, here's the deal. I have the summer off and my husband is retired. So arrival and departure times are not an issue; just let me know. Generally late Friday arrival is typical, and people leave on Sunday, but this year the racing is Sunday, so I have no idea how late poeple will stick around. Here's a link to the event:
http://cscs.ca/content/view/117/134/ 

I may set up dyno time Saturday if there is interest, so let me know if you're coming and what you are interested in doing. We get a group rate on the circuit track. 








Ahhhh! Decisions and plans! It's all too much.
Well I've got some, gasp, planning to do.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blargh. Time to start this day which is going to be a lot of work and way too hot


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Finally went out back and snapped some pics of our house site. It has either been too dark or raining-mostly raining, to take pics. And since some of you asked, here they are:
Looking down our driveway. Two years ago when I had this put in it was much steeper down to a brook and then up again. This has been built up about 10' or so from the stream, and it runs through a 15,000lbs stainless steel culvert which is pretty cool.








Leach field:








Septic tank:








View from behind where the house will sit. We had to have some blasting done here:








This will be the front yard looking at the front of the house before the year is up:








View of backyard at this time. I have to cut some more trees:








Big rock in my backyard:








View back down the driveway:








And finally, here is the model home. Ours will be the same color, but will have some changes to orientation, stonework and a different door.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Geez, I guess I could have zoomed in a bit more on the big rock.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, I can't wait till Jen and I will finally be able to start building our own house. 5 years and counting...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

... /me waits for laptop to charge so he can attempt to better tune his cold starts...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, I can't wait till Jen and I will finally be able to start building our own house. 5 years and counting...

It seems like a ways off, but before you know it that time has passed and you are trying to catch up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, we're just trying to pay off as many debts as possible right now, get our finances in as good shape as we can before we start. We want to build on land, no developments for us, so that means having cash for the land up front


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, laptop is partly charged now, gonna go tune up my cold start a little bit, then help a friend move their VW shop, doing the lifts today, and it's supposed to be mid 90's this afternoon, oh joy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ We want to build on land, no developments for us, so that means having cash for the land up front 

I hear that. Nobody telling you what color house to have, what you can and can't do on your own damned property.
Editing for ownage:










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 10:40 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Where we are now is pretty good, no HOA or CCNA's, but you can tell the people building the house had only speed in mind. That and it's in the middle of the city (to me at least)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww hell, since I'm at work, I might as well start migrating data to get the 1TB drive in the server


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

awesome property
looks like you can shoot
if you go to the next county east of here
the local electric company pays for the burial portion of a ground source heat pump system, rate discounts for those are 50%!
different taxes etc
never knew there were so many different "rules"
our city here owns its own power company entirely
here it only cost about $200 more to bury to the pole, copper & all since IPL does it
everyting new is buried & they've been in bed with FEMA for years surveying and burying new service into any homes with trees over the drop
when we get an ice storm here, IPL never reports a customer out...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_awesome property
looks like you can shoot

everyting new is buried & they've been in bed with FEMA for years surveying and burying new service into any homes with trees over the drop
when we get an ice storm here, IPL never reports a customer out...

Sure can. 
That's a plus. Would be here too.
I've got large power lines running by the side of our property which means access to the snowmobile trails in the winter.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_F


















This is awesome! So it's pretty much like a cabin in the middle of the woods? We have the Parade of Homes tour here and I went a couple years back and saw a house on a lot just like yours. It had a similar driveway - longer with a wooded area on both sides. I loved it.
Congrats! I too cannot wait 'till we can purchase our actual house. I'm sick of not having a yard to take care of (I still keep up my dad's yard just because).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

phew, that was a marathon banner trimming session, working hard enough that I'm sweating now, and the A/C is on in the office







but the banner is done, now I need to go deliver it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was just out trying to fix my ignition problem.
I tested the resistance of the coil, and the primary resistance read slightly high (about 1.1 ohms, Bentley says it should be 0.6-0.8). 
So I went to Havre de Grace and pulled the coil off the black car (I needed to take the battery out and charge it up anyway). Of course, I forgot to take the keys to the black car with me, so I had to rip the grille out and open the hood manually.
I put the coil on the silver car, and it wouldn't start (which is one of the symptoms it had been exhibiting). So, I decided to test the hall sender. I did all of the prescribed tests from the Bentley. It says to put a test light between the middle wire of the hall sender plug and one of the others, then run the starter. The test light should flicker. Mine didn't. So it's looking like the hall sender is on it's way out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, I forgot the best part of the story. I had to remove my upper strut brace to get to the coil, so I removed the nuts from the upper strut mounts. Upon reinstallation, both of the studs popped out of the passenger side mount.







I finally got it back together, but I guess KYB strut mounts for A1s suck. They are only about 2 years old, and they started going bad within 6 months.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ Upon reinstallation, both of the studs popped out of the passenger side mount.







I finally got it back together, but I guess KYB strut mounts for A1s suck. They are only about 2 years old, and they started going bad within 6 months. 

I've had that happen too. If I remember correctly, they were only pressed in and it didn't take much to make them pop out.
Tried to diagnose the Dakota's ignition problem today. Going to replace the camshaft sensor, which is what Dodge calls it. We would call it the hall sender. Whatever, hopefully it isn't too expensive, as I am not 100% that it's the culprit. But it's the most likely at this point.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I wish there was a domestic parts site that operated like Autohaus Az and Adirondack. Would be much easier checking on parts etc...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweet, a retail-ish environment I could actually work in!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo1LPf9mnyU


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Sweet, a retail-ish environment I could actually work in!










Been here. Awesome stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^
^
^
that's some nice property there..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:10 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

When I worked for FedEx I would drink about that much, and not use the bathroom all day. That's a lot of sweat. Managed to lose almost 50 pounds in 3 months.
And today I sweated more than I have in years. Helping a friend move their VW shop. Of course today is the warmest day all week, and the highest humidty we've had in a while. Today was the day for moving the lifts. Wow, tons of work involved in that. But they're in, level and plumb, just need the electrician to hook them up tomorrow.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It was a boiler today, Tyler. The humidity made me recall my short time working in Mississippi. PBR to the rescue








Your CabiQ last weekend got me fired up to do some carpeting of my own. I went to Lowes and got a 6x12 piece of outdoor carpet. I wanted to do this before the show last weekend but ran out of time. Sean helped out with most of the installation since he is a carpet installer by trade. Sean did not really like the carpet but I think it will work great. Even got some on the rear parcel tray holders and in the wheel well.
















I had these old mats that I could not throw away even though they were rode hard and put away wet.
















A couple of trims later and a lot of contact cement they are ready for foot traffic.
















Wonder what tomorrow will bring...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

^^^much improved interior, i remember when i used to care what the inside looked like...
in other news, discovered the 700 - 1000 HP VR guys revealed the rear bank needs more gas, oe manifolds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - score
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4491359

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_im running 3%more on cyl 1 and 5%more on 3&5 on my vr6

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
fired up a fox yesturday with 2001 tags, then i went up front to check voltage at the DPR when the yellow jackets came out to greet me
i've dealt with allot of mud dawbers over the years as a phone tech, they live in the terminals, the hotter it is, the meaner
not so much the yellow jackets, at 50' away, swinging violently, they were still in hot pursuit, only got stung once though
i think God knew i needed to be assaulted by something as menial as insects
what a blast killing all those fuccers one by one with a shop rag
not to mention the bumper skin on the fox they were living in...
probably looked like a circus from the nearby stop light
my neck & arms are sore this morn!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

i'm bored so why not tell a story:
PO had scir for 10 yrs, it got to where the only way it would start was crank the key for 1 minute or roll start it, pushing it with a tow truck always worked
- check valve on the fuel pump was leaving the system dry, rolling engine produced more vac, raised cis plate more, whola
after having every vw mech in town replace the fuel dist new $500, etc, etc, etc, it finallt got to where the car would die running, leaving her stranded
-different problem
(i could put a fuel pres gauge on the car and see the fuel dist doesn't need to be replace there scientists)
long story boring, when the keys were handed to me free, did i want it or let it go to the crusher, i went to the abandoned car, ran a ground wire and drove it home - that's how i got my white car
YEARS ago, i found a sexy dead rabbit at a body shop. The guy had painted it for his daugher, couldn't get it running. No one could. I offered him $200, he was firm @ $500
about a decade later, my roommate mentioned a rabbit in Kansas that had been given to him, no one could make it run.
He didn't want it, asked if i did since i could make it run. I showed up to the same guy, now to get the car free.
GEE if the starter won't crank, maybe - isn't getting there, ran a jumper from the trans motor mount, to a bolt on the bell housing, drove it away!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Floor mats look nice Gordy, that's the same carpet we used on the CabbyQ


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Damned truck is pissing me off! I replaced what Dodge calls the crank sensor, but the rest of the world calls a distributor pick up. No change. I guess my next move is to bring it to the dealer so they can hook it up to their computer and see how everything is working. It will the first time in it's 12 year life that someone else will have worked on it, besides alignments.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Don't you mean cam sensor? The crank sensor is in the bellhousing on those. Have you tried replacing that? They're usually pretty cheap as I recall.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

John, if it's the same as my Jeep (or similar, which it's sound like)...
I've had every FI sensor die on that thing once, except for the crank sensor (the one in the bellhousing), which is apparently the one that fails the most often. The cam position sensor (the hall effects/the thing inside the distributor) died on me over this winter. It, like all the other sensors, killed the entire car so it wouldn't even start. But fortunately when I scanned it the code that came up pointed directly to the camshaft position sensor.
I've also had the 02 sensor die, which caused the car to randomly start backfiring while warming it. It would lose all power (but not stall) and start surging, the engine braking would slow you down a lot as it buckled and sputtered. *Very* scary in heavy traffic.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Don't you mean cam sensor? The crank sensor is in the bellhousing on those. Have you tried replacing that? They're usually pretty cheap as I recall.

Yes, I did mean the cam sensor. I will check continuity to both of them and then try the crank sensor.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well I didn't get much done on the Scirocco, I did clean up the Jetta tb and remove the tps, but other than that, nothing, but some friends of mine came over and weeded the garden, of course it's thier plants in the garden but I digress, and tore down the fuggly "gazebos" that the po put up pretty much everywhere, and weeded that flower beds and trimmed the old tree by the fire pit, and burned lots of brush.
To thank them we grilled hot dogs and hamburgers and had a pleasant evening of it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Got absolutely nothing done on the Scirocco's this weekend! Mostly because we've had four days of constant thunderstorms. Coupled with the month-long garbage strike, Toronto is a dirty, wet mess right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So my car is still running like crap, but today was the Durham Bugfest. More or less, the only time of the year my Pa's bug leaves the driveway, so I followed behind in his GLI and entered it in the show (which, because of all the rain was in a giant field of mud







). In the end of the day, he ended up with Best in Class for modified Bug, and I got a little glass trophy for Best in Class for Mk5's. Nobody else decided to show up in my class







, but the bug winning is a pretty big deal.








And now it's 1am, I'm at work, bored and tired as hell. I think it's time to leave soon.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Morning all. I discovered something yesterday.
I was scraping off the tarpaper sound deadening from a 56 Carrera coupe when I thought: "hmm, maybe if I warm this up with a torch, it will soften and come off easier". Well, it does soften when warmed with a torch. But I also discovered that if you are not scraping while torching and get the stuff off right away, it sticks stronger and when cooled, becomes the hardest substance known to man. DOH!!!







Thankfully I only did it on one small section, (and there isn't much sound deadening on a 356 anyway) but man do my fingers hurt.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, isn't that stuff so much fun?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Yes, I did mean the cam sensor. I will check continuity to both of them and then try the crank sensor.

I find that we sell lots of those at my work.
Intake gaskets on GM 3800s 
thermostats on Hondas. Also, Hondas seem to need a tune up way more often than other cars. They eat oil too.
Volvos eat lightbulbs and fuses. LOTS AND LOTS OF LIGHBULBS!!
Coolant outlets on Taurus
Saturns eat coolant, oil, battery cables, alternators, starters, master cylinders, radiator fans, and radios.
Ignition coilpacks on ford F150 V8s.
Fuel pumps on Blazers and Jimmys 
Oil pressure switches on VWs
Camry Calipers and rotors and rear struts (they are struts back there, for some reason)


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

working on 356 rocks








i would of done it for free but it wasnt mine


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Got my used engine uncrated this weekend,for the rocc. Lots of extra parts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cleaned up the Audi GT that I might use as a daily,ordered a starter for it today.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Volvos eat lightbulbs and fuses. LOTS AND LOTS OF LIGHBULBS!!


Indeed


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I was at the post office today and as I was pulling out I saw this beautiful late 70's/early 80's Lotus Esprit pull up. I'm guessing it's an S2, but I'm not Lotus expert. This is actually the first one I've even seen. Beautiful car in top shape. Sheety cell phone picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm bored, entertain me...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Here you go. Quality entertainment: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iVPyJ1viFE


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what.
the.
****.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

exactly the response I was looking for...

Owned!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, I know, Stargate SG-1 Season 5 is on Hulu now


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

That youtube video seriously hurt my brain.








Here's some pic's people posted of the bug at the show yesterday. In top show form, with rags hanging off of it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I was at the post office today and as I was pulling out I saw this beautiful late 70's/early 80's Lotus Esprit pull up. I'm guessing it's an S2, but I'm not Lotus expert. This is actually the first one I've even seen. Beautiful car in top shape. Sheety cell phone picture, but you get the idea. 









Very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I saw one in the parking lot at work a while back:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

From Texts From Last Night:
(478): So my roomate was sunbathing this morning on the porch with a sock covering his *****
(410): Sounds like a really classy character....
(478): He is classy. It was argyle. 
Does someone here have a confession to make?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

That'd be an S1 actually......in the top photo...
here's my old S1.....sigh....












_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:37 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_From Texts From Last Night:
(478): So my roomate was sunbathing this morning on the porch with a sock covering his *****
(410): Sounds like a really classy character....
(478): He is classy. It was argyle. 
Does someone here have a confession to make?









Fraser's been at it again...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

(626): i love how people use prayer to talk **** about eachother in a 'holy' manner. 
(248): he wanted to give me a nickname... my choices were superjugs,godzilla boobs or mouth of fury 
(425): I just woke up in my car with half the wedding cake next to me. This will not end well. 
(224): The only reason why I invited him to my party was because he is suicidal. 
(651): sometimes I tug on my anal hairs for pleasure
(1-651): you've officially gone too far. we are no longer friends 
(402): meow
(1-402): WTF. STOP SENDING ME ANIMAL NOISES. ITS ****ING WEIRD. 
(812): just saw my sister at the strip club... dont think she's "taking a night class over the summer" 
(314): so, on facebook you can become a fan of butt sex, and also premarital sex, but not premarital butt sex, which is what I was aiming for.(978): everyone made a circle around them and startd chanting fight fight. they wernt fighting, they were dry humping 
(732): soo according to the calendar on my phone, I'm 5 minutes late to have sex with that guy from work. Apparently we planned this, I even set an alarm.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahahaha


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I was at the post office today and as I was pulling out I saw this beautiful late 70's/early 80's Lotus Esprit pull up. 
[

Every version of the Esprit is pretty beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
There is a British Racing Green S4 "SE" model that runs around town every now and then. I was at a stoplight while he was coming through the intersection, and the light was changing so he stepped on it, the sound the car made while it teleported away was pure pr0n sechs.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Watched the demolition derby at our county fair last night. The full-size cars were not too exciting, but the compacts were insane. No VW's in it, thankfully, but in the 12-car field, there were 4 Cavalier/Sunfires newer than 2000.







Actually, I think an 01 Cavalier won the compact heat, though by the end of it, it was only about half a Cavalier. The front half still worked at least.








Brendan


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_That'd be an S1 actually......in the top photo...
here's my old S1.....sigh....








_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:37 PM 7-27-2009_


Nice car and a really sweet picture, looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
greets


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (OSLer)*

It's raining and the phones are slow to ring.....can I go home now?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_It's raining and the phones are slow to ring.....can I go home now?

NO! You must stay there and be bored to tears, besides, it builds character.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We could do with some rain over here right now


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_That'd be an S1 actually......in the top photo...
here's my old S1.....sigh....








_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:37 PM 7-27-2009_

Ah - I stand corrected. Very nice car, by the way.


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Every version of the Esprit is pretty beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan

Very true. I just looked at a website that had a photo of each generation. I wish I had the monies to buy one!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_We could do with some rain over here right now








We is in your damp, stealing yor coolznes. Can't remember the last July day here in the Heartland with temps below 95, and we aren't even cracking 90 all week long. Chance of rain every day, which is completely unheard of here.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

We've had timely rains all summer,the farmers have to be loving it so far.....we'll see what August brings.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_We is in your damp, stealing yor coolznes. Can't remember the last July day here in the Heartland with temps below 95, and we aren't even cracking 90 all week long. Chance of rain every day, which is completely unheard of here.

Yeah, it's been over a month since we've hit the 90's. We've mostly been in the 70s an highs for the next week are all in the mid 70's. This is beautiful and I wish all summers were like this! I do wish we'd get more rain, though. We are still in a drought though with a near 8" rain deficit for the year.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

cool summer, no AC bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ultra ghetto maf recalibration
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, my day just got longer, that is all


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's rained in Toronto every day for the last week. Not just lightly, but full-on thunderstorms almost every day. Very depressing.
I was talking to a friend in Vancouver the other day, and she said it's been bright and sunny and beautiful every day... why the heck do I still live in Ontario


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yeah, it's been over a month since we've hit the 90's. We've mostly been in the 70s an highs for the next week are all in the mid 70's. This is beautiful and I wish all summers were like this! I do wish we'd get more rain, though. We are still in a drought though with a near 8" rain deficit for the year.

You should have taken some of ours! June was the worst and I think I saw about 8 or 9 days of sun, but about 6 were because I was at Cincy and also in Montreal getting the Slegato. July hasn't shaped up to be much better.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Watched the demolition derby at our county fair last night. The full-size cars were not too exciting, but the compacts were insane. No VW's in it, thankfully, but in the 12-car field, there were 4 Cavalier/Sunfires newer than 2000.







Actually, I think an 01 Cavalier won the compact heat, though by the end of it, it was only about half a Cavalier. The front half still worked at least.








Brendan

Cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We spent a week each year at the Fair while our kids were growing up with our horses. Tuesday night was always demolition derby night. The girls did not care for it but Kris and I always went. It was always better when it did not rain and they did not water the track down too much. Always meant moar speed!
Good times!








-Dan


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MrPill)*

My wife bought me that S1 for Christmas....what a girl....but I sold it to contribute back to the most important things we have...our 2 houses...I was outta' work for sometime and never really got around to doing much on the car,by the way it was a true James Bond car,complete with tartan interior,very rare....home is where the heart is....I kept the Zender instead and sold the car to pay for the mortgage for a few months and some reno's.....
No Regret's.....but it was a car that I really wanted since I seen "The Spy Who Loved me" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy farking sheet! I walked *in* to the house, and it was 87. Felt like we had a/c


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I work in a refrigerator all day. When I walked outside the store, I almost got knocked down by a wall of heat. I want AC so bad.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm hiding in my bedroom, air conditioner is on high


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't even know what to do for dinner, I don't want to leave this room


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm eating otter pops.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_holy farking sheet! I walked *in* to the house, and it was 87. Felt like we had a/c









It was 115 at work today. No A/C available. Tensions rose.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, that sucks hard Izzy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good thing our server is in a climate controlled, dust free box, the server will shut down at 98 degrees








It was business as usual, with people making threats to fire or transfer me while I do everyone's work. I'm SO sick of it! I love what I do but they're creating an insanely tense and frustrating work space. Oh how I loathe corporate America.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

derbys rock!!!
i've seen some over the years
the last one i saw, several had 400 hp chevy motors in FORDS
you could smell the gas
the crowd would go CRAZY when the 400 hp stuff would drive the other guy all but over the poles sideways, only cause he let off!!!
soon as the radiator popped, they shut it off
lots less damage for the final...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Saw Religulous last night. Very entertaining. Also a little scary at the same time.
Going back to the fair tonight. It's the "rough truck" competition. Always good fun. Last year someone entered a newer Ford Expedition, bone-stock, street tires and all. Did pretty well until the "washboard" section, it ended up pointing downward at an upward slope, I don't think the stock suspension was designed to handle a 7000 lb truck going airborne and landing on an uphill. I think both front springs broke, and the front bumper suddenly decided it wanted to be free. 
That's one good thing about ********, they provide a lot of entertainment at their own expense.








Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I really need to get going. I've got to fix the power steering on the BMW before it rains.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did it start raining?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Not raining here.......at least not now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_did it start raining?

Just as I put the tools away, yes.
But the car is fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_But the car is fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And there was much rejoicing...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
But the car is fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

slow day at work now, just gotta pick up some stuff from a vendor and ship it out to the client.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

for the lulz....warning language, may not be suitable for children or work.
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dun dun dun....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sofa king bored, just waiting for my bro-in-law to get home, then we're heading up to the pool....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm bored.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Australia isn't the only one going WTF?
Besides the rest of US have been waiting for Cali to break off and fall into the ocean because other than a few cool people it's a state of total douchebags, they keep draggin' us down, we can't get the sweet impoerts because they can't pass kalifornia emissions. I guess we could just give it back to mexico.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I think I figured out today why my motorcycle engine was resembling the Exxon Valdez.
I should never be allowed to build an engine


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

is this what 'twitter' is like?
I twittered in my back yard the other day... too much blue ribbon. 







just wanted you all to know.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Anybody here every gotten an engine block or just cylinder case dipped/cleaned at a machine shop? If so, do you have to re-glaze the bores afterwards?
Also, I am doing my best to ignore Mike Bee's comment.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This version has more than ya see on that short clip that was on Top Gear:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMuO-8S_0Wg


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_is this what 'twitter' is like?
I twittered in my back yard the other day... too much blue ribbon. 







just wanted you all to know.

Mike, after a long hard day at work this is just about the best stress relief one could ask for







I need to get out to the east coast one of these days!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn, $2k for a '74 Audi Fox with 33k on it. Looks clean as hell too. Of course it's no where near Minnesota. Timob could buy it next time he's in Colorado, though! 
http://www.denverautomart.com/...69d4d


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

WAW!!














*smacks hand* No, I need to stop staring at the pictures!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Damn, $2k for a '74 Audi Fox with 33k on it. Looks clean as hell too. Of course it's no where near Minnesota. Timob could buy it next time he's in Colorado, though! 
Gah, it has an auto, and the Audi Fox automatics are horrendous.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody here every gotten an engine block or just cylinder case dipped/cleaned at a machine shop? If so, do you have to re-glaze the bores afterwards?


Yep and nope.
Though I had the shop re-hone anyway, it's always a good idea if the cylinders don't need any other re-conditioning.
Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

i'd certainly recommend running a hone through it a little bit if you're putting in new rings or they won't seal
then redline the **** out of it as soon as possable
hatch marks have very limited time to seal rings according to
(what's he holding behind his back in that one photo)
http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Gah, it has an auto, and the Audi Fox automatics are horrendous. 

I figured as much. A transmission swap is always possible, though!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, looks like we swapped weather with the PNW. Quote from the local teevee channel's news homepage: 
"A rather bizarre weather pattern has evolved for the Western half of the country. All time record heat in the Pacific Northwest (103 yesterday in Seattle) to a Fall-like chill in the upper midwest (70 here today)."
We finally got a bit of rain today, though it only lasted 15 minutes.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

The cylinder's have already been honed, I'm just working backwards here.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Well, I'm working night sift this weekend, Oh Joy.
Feh!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
"A rather bizarre weather pattern has evolved for the Western half of the country. All time record heat in the Pacific Northwest (103 yesterday in Seattle) to a Fall-like chill in the upper midwest (70 here today)."
We finally got a bit of rain today, though it only lasted 15 minutes. 

Oh I might be sweating like a pig over here but I love the heat SO much!!! It makes me SO happy!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

loading up the car right now, headed to the beach for the weekend in a matter of minutes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_loading up the car right now, headed to the beach for the weekend in a matter of minutes









<- jealous. Have a great time!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh I might be sweating like a pig over here but I love the heat SO much!!! It makes me SO happy!









You can keep the heat, I'm loving this summer so far!








It's only been the 8th July without one 90 degree day since they've been keeping record.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

It's 4am and my mind stopped functioning, after spending over 2 hrs sitting on a bucket, hunched over one of the tiniest keyboards I've ever seen, and staring up at a monitor that is mounted for use while standing, the thought finally pops into my head that "Hey, I can go sit at my desk where it's somewhat comfortable and do this"
I wanna go home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh I might be sweating like a pig over here but I love the heat SO much!!! It makes me SO happy!









Did you know: pigs don't sweat. That's why they roll around in the mud to cool themselves.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm hoping to fire up the Audi GT this weekend and wash Altschule for the first time in almost a year.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Hey Guys!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I figured as much. A transmission swap is always possible, though! 
If you're truly serious about that, talk to Longitudinal over in the Fox forum. He's owned and modified a few, and knows all the 'quirks'.
_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Damn, looks like we swapped weather with the PNW. ...
"A rather bizarre weather pattern has evolved for the Western half of the country. All time record heat in the Pacific Northwest (103 yesterday in Seattle) to a Fall-like chill in the upper midwest (70 here today)."
We finally got a bit of rain today, though it only lasted 15 minutes. 
Meanwhile it's been in the 80's and raining here for over a week. It almost never rains in July here. I'm not at all complaining, mind you, but it is darned peculiar.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (alteschule)*

here's a pic of my custom VR twin waste gate stainless 304 twin scroll ex manifold made by vr6chris @ forcefed in NJ, 712whp @ 28psi, a few have made 800, but it took 40psi...


















_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I'm hoping to fire up the Audi GT this weekend and wash Altschule for the first time in almost a year.









so you have the nicest GT in town...
tomorrow is August, this is supposed to be the time of the year that mold grows over everything
with dew point @ 70, the only reason there isn't fog every morning is the low is 75
theremometer says 66F








one of the worst things about KC is the summer humidity, it's like the worst of KC is gone this summer










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:24 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So I'm going to test drive a Z3 coupe today.
<3


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

we test drove a yellow 350z from the stealership before we bought one off craig's list
took it to a familiar parking lot, old HQ building, found the traction button, then gym khana all the way around the building twice with a donut & a 180...dont hold back
drove a W8 in the same parking lot, 5" snow, wish i'd of known to unplug 1 wheel speed sensor to get the traction off, oh well, cant win them all


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

When I was at W8 training school in Chicago we got to unbolt the exhaust and rev it to about 5k on the lift,I was doing the throttle,the sound was very impressive.But I wouldnt own a car with that motor. As to the nicest GT in town...no way,this thing is an Audi rat rod,lol.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Slooooooooow tooooo dayyyyy


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

busy here.......last day of the month.....still Friday....tick...tick...tick to the top


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Anyone here ever ordered touch up paint online? Looking for a supplier that is competent and legit. It's for the Slegato, so this is my best option as the dealer won't have/get it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

This is pretty cool: 
http://www.sacbee.com/topstori....html
"Sacramentan buys old vinyl 45s, finds out they were his mom's"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I was just looking on Craigslist for wheels for the BMW.
I found some sweet 18" BBS wheels (I think either RX or RG-R, not sure). Hoping the guy hasn't sold them yet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It just started pouring rain outside, any all the windows were down on the BMW.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

WOW, has this thread been dead, I have an excuse, I'm working overnights 12 hr days that turn into 14-16 hr days, so I'm either working or sleeping.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_WOW, has this thread been dead, I have an excuse, I'm working overnights 12 hr days that turn into 14-16 hr days, so I'm either working or sleeping.


I'll say. Spent most of the day doing some trim carpentry. Tomorrow it's replace the Dakota's crank sensor, wash the 16V and take it to a local(an hour away) car show.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I'll say. Spent most of the day doing some trim carpentry. Tomorrow it's replace the Dakota's crank sensor, wash the 16V and take it to a local(an hour away) car show.

Good uck at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Anyone here ever ordered touch up paint online? Looking for a supplier that is competent and legit. It's for the Slegato, so this is my best option as the dealer won't have/get it.

John,
For what it's worth I have not used this company but maybe something to look into if you have not already found them.
http://paintscratch.com/ 
Of course it is a US company so you may have to call them about matching a Slegato's color.
-Dan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_WOW, has this thread been dead, I have an excuse, I'm working overnights 12 hr days that turn into 14-16 hr days, so I'm either working or sleeping.


new mexico like weather here all summer
















already lowered








getting lowered








polished car


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We charged up the battery on Raulito's kia:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, had a good weekend at the beach, had to come back a little early tho, and head straight to the office


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Went to the Vacationland VW Association's 20th annual all VW show. Jonny Phenom got 3 trophies! Best Modified in the A1/A2 modified class, Best Paint and Best of Show(voted on by all specatators-not showers). I have no pics, because everytime I went by with the camera there were too many people checking it out. 
So, here is the only other Scirocco content:
































































Winner of the open class, a K70








Some from my stock A1 class. The caddy is very nice, but owner is a bit of an ass. The GTI is in great shape:








Another caddy, there were three overall


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Here are a few more:
































































































This 914/6 is in nearby Bangor. I've seen it only twice now, both times at shows. Never have seen it driving around. The current owner is the second owner. He bought it from the original owner in '85 in Switzerland and imported it. 








This one is in the next town over, but this is the first time I've ever seen it:








Unfortunately when they were announcing awards, they said the show was moving to southern Maine next year. It's a little over an hour away now, but will be more like 4 hours away now. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 2:37 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, I drove almost 70 hours to get to Cincy, I think you can do 4 for the show


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

hey everbody! im brian, from WI, new to the scirocco world... my DD:








coming up: P-slot wheels


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, done at work for the time being, have to come in early in the morning tho. C ya!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bpspdracer)*

Hello Brian from WI, from Brian from WI.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (bpspdracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bpspdracer* »_hey everbody! im brian, from WI, new to the scirocco world... my DD:








coming up: P-slot wheels

Hello Brian. Looks like a twin to mine.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

And success today with the truck. Between advice on here, studying the manual and an internet search, it looked like I couldn't go wrong with the crank sensor. And she runs just fine now. Thanks Chris and Timob!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Hello Brian from WI, from Brian from WI.









There are too many Brians in the northern midwest.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, I enjoyed the weather at the beach a lot more than the crap we have here. It's 85 in our house now, highest temp we saw at the beach was ~70, and I didn't see the sun the whole time, now *that* was wonderful


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There are too many Brians in the northern midwest.










Hmm....must be a regional thing








Another hello from a fellow Brian, but I'm from Minnesota.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Please tell me you have more pictures of that K70? Would you email them to me?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

wow that black bug up there. i can't even tell what body work they did to it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_wow that black bug up there. i can't even tell what body work they did to it.

Well what was obvious to me: The running boards were blended into the bodywork and the 3" chop to the roof.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Please tell me you have more pictures of that K70? Would you email them to me?









No, sorry. When I was walking around with the camera, it was like Johnny's car, always crowded.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hello Guys & Girls
Haven't been reading in this thread in a week, good thing it hasn't been moving that fast


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hello Guys & Girls
Haven't been reading in this thread in a week, good thing it hasn't been moving that fast









Same here. And on a weather note, try sleeping in a sleeping bag that won't zip up in the Wisconsin autumn rain. Yeah, not so effective. I may get a few pictures up if I get time (unlikely) Just dumping them now....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bpspdracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bpspdracer* »_hey everbody! im brian, from WI, new to the scirocco world... my DD:








coming up: P-slot wheels

Welcome Brian! Cathy (Punchbug) & I just returned to Ohio from a week "camping" in Wisconsin... encouraging her to go ahead and post a few pics etc from the journey while she's still got some semblence of fast internet.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

morning ya'll! another GLORIOUS day at work...








Get the coffee flowing and get your clothes on


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

Morning all. Good weekend, lots of sleep. We finished Laura's unemployment hearing on friday so that stressful event is over with. Also ran into a major snag with her Diesel project, so currently mulling over options right now. It's all good though, I had a few of these to help me through:








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, at work for the 2nd time today, I was here from 3-3:45 am this morning, getting some vinyl on an airplane flight to Atlanta. Now, Round 2, FIGHT!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, now that I'm done with 'work', it's time to get my server to see my RAID 5 array...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

hi


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ohai 2 u


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmmm.... 
my server says:
savecore: reboot after panic: page fault
that doesn't sound so good...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grrr, kernel panic is no fun


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

panic of any kind is not fun.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, so it appears that FreeBSD doesn't really handle SATA drives in a RAID array very well, which is disappointing, as FreeBSD is my preferred OS. Oh well, I know Ubuntu fairly well.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just finished putting in my new(to me) tail lights I bought off Mtl Marc.
The old ones leaked, well the gaskets did, and the right one was in rough shape.
Before:








During:








Turns out this stuff sucks, in my opinion. Sorry I gave you a bottle Marc!








After:








I ran the hose on it for a bit and no leaks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This arrived today from Randall(speaker covers are in the bags) for the Slegato:








The truck that was a pita for a few weeks because of a bad crank sensor waits to get back into the garage for a new caliper tomorrow. Really sucks when it doesn't want to release and it smokes for 10 minutes after driving it.








While this was all going on, Mandy washed and waxed her car:








Turned out to be a productive early evening.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well since you know Ubuntu can I use you as my go to guy for setting up EMC2 a linux version of CNC controller software that's tweaked to be used with Ubuntu 8.04 Hysterical Huron or whatever they're calling it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You can fire questions at me, no promises on knowing the answers tho, I'm using this for server-side stuff


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, server is downloading a bunch of apps, gonna go have dinner and come back later


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_This arrived today from Randall(speaker covers are in the bags) for the Slegato:










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MrPill)*

My BMW broke twice simultaneously on the way home from work.
First, it threw off the power steering belt.
Then it started running a bit hot. I find that coolant had been spraying all over the drivers side of the engine compartment, but none of the hoses in that area appear to be damaged. I suspect the seam of the coolant tank has failed. I'll borrow the pressure tester from work tomorrow to confirm.
And before anyone asks, no the power steering belt doesn't run the water pump, so the fan was still spinning.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My BMW broke twice simultaneously on the way home from work.
First, it threw off the power steering belt.
Then it started running a bit hot. I find that coolant had been spraying all over the drivers side of the engine compartment, but none of the hoses in that area appear to be damaged. I suspect the seam of the coolant tank has failed. I'll borrow the pressure tester from work tomorrow to confirm.
And before anyone asks, no the power steering belt doesn't run the water pump, so the fan was still spinning.

OBVIOUSLY IT BROKE ITS NOT A SCIROCCO..... jeeze chris... you silly boy.
Firefly sweet tea vodka.... om nom nom for a princess


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
OBVIOUSLY IT BROKE ITS NOT A SCIROCCO..... jeeze chris... you silly boy.
Firefly sweet tea vodka.... om nom nom for a princess









So what are your excuses for the various times my Sciroccos have broken over the last 3.5 years?
And are you old enough to om nom nom the vodka, young lady?








Oh yeah, that's right. You are. Never mind.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
















Nice.....RT...drooolllll....(insert slobbery icon here)


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

anyone heading over to oshkosh, wi for DIV this weekend?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So what are your excuses for the various times my Sciroccos have broken over the last 3.5 years?
And are you old enough to om nom nom the vodka, young lady?








Oh yeah, that's right. You are. Never mind.

Yes I certainly am old enough mister.... yo8u dont talk to a princess like that!!!!!!!!! sciroccos dont need excuses for breaking.....maybe you didnt love them enough and they broke to say PAY ATTENTION TO ME TOO.... you need to disperse your love and attention primarily to scirocco's and then other carss..... duhhhhhh

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

Just taking a look through all of the forums, and I have already bookmarked a ton of the posts. Got my first Scirocco this past weekend and am ready to get my hands dirty. Not my first VW, 89, 91, 92 Golfs, 89, 91 Fox, 72 transporter as well,








She is on lowered springs, and I was thinking about putting the stock ones back on. Hmm, any preferences?


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (nitemareglitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitemareglitch* »_Just taking a look through all of the forums, and I have already bookmarked a ton of the posts. Got my first Scirocco this past weekend and am ready to get my hands dirty

ohhhh...your done now...your hands will be dirty forever








Welcome...


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MONEY SHOT:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and what wheel is still in it's wrapping?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

whorebet type A


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Going through my receipts at 2:30 in the morning... I just found the original receipt for the car.
On October 21st, 1986 (a little over a month before I was born), the car was purchased by it's one-and-only PO for $15622.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

They tried to fire me today...needless to say I refused to sign anything.
If only I could fire a couple of people and turn the store around. I've had enough of the backstabbing, booby traps and childish behavior.
Excuse my language, I'm rather angry right now...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Going through my receipts at 2:30 in the morning... I just found the original receipt for the car.
On October 21st, 1986 (a little over a month before I was born), the car was purchased by it's one-and-only PO for $15622.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool
I also have these came with my 88 Scirocco 16v, which also has only one owner before me










_Modified by California 16v at 3:00 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool
I also have these came with my 88 Scirocco 16v, which also has only one owner before me









_Modified by California 16v at 3:00 AM 8-4-2009_

I wish I had stuff like that for mine...but the PO of my car was a little wierd







Aren't we all?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

raulito makey some foodz
Bruschetta








Mussels with Curry and Coconut 








Here's the main course








Top all that off with a GIANT CUPCAKE!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_They tried to fire me today...needless to say I refused to sign anything.
If only I could fire a couple of people and turn the store around. I've had enough of the backstabbing, booby traps and childish behavior.
Excuse my language, I'm rather angry right now...









You should come and work at the NAPA here. They are only open like 3 hours a day, two days a week. Not really but it seems like every time I need something that they have, they are closed. I know they are only open until 4 on Saturday and closed Sunday, pretty sure they close at 6 during the week too. It would also be nice to have someone intelligent at the store instead of the local inbred crew.








Sorry about your job situation, that sucks.
Brendan


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Off Monday,didnt get the Audi running,and didnt wash Alteschule either,still a nice long weekend.All my children and grandchildren came to the farm,plus numerous relatives.Tuesdat morning,and it's raining its ass off here.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

GOOD MORNIN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Completely unreasonable requests from the boss today.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My BMW broke twice simultaneously on the way home from work.
First, it threw off the power steering belt.
Then it started running a bit hot. I find that coolant had been spraying all over the drivers side of the engine compartment, but none of the hoses in that area appear to be damaged. I suspect the seam of the coolant tank has failed. I'll borrow the pressure tester from work tomorrow to confirm.
Could the coolant spray have hit the PS belt or pulleys? I bet the coolant failure was first, and the spray slickened up the belt, causing it to jump off.

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_They tried to fire me today...needless to say I refused to sign anything.
They can't fire you unless you sign something? I know jobs are scarce, but you *really* need to find something else.








Oh, good grief. Another accidental ownage. Now I gotta scrounge up a pic worthy of this forum... OK, forgive me if I shared about this before, but here's a present the Brown UPS Fairy dropped off a coupla weeks ago...










_Modified by kerensky at 7:16 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_whorebet type A


Mmmm, whorebets....needs to go spin me some of them shortly...hope the boxxster will start...seems Klaus got put in the back row of my garage while I was away...hmmmm....









Anyway, here's two weeks worth at least, and I will slide in a few more once I get sorted out. Got in and had a few Heinies in the boy's shop when I got home, and spent this morning putting out a few fires that cropped up in my absence....
Anyway, I was in OSHKOSH!!!!!! Wheeee.....and may I add, NO internet is nearly better than dialup http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
So we loaded up three planes, and I flew with Daun in his beautiful straight tail 172...this makes three years that this one was my home. See how she attracts rainbows? There WAS a double bow, but alas, no Scirocco came into my possession. Maybe I was camped out near my future aircooler and didn't know it.
















On the way in we stalked this wee beastie...obviously someone's airport runabout, and it looked to have the "Flintstone's" package:








I DID see Jim J's lovely 16V Cabby (which is a Scirocco, BTW) and his 16V. Also Daun's fleet...but did I get any pictures?








Daun's Dad was my "husband" for the second year, and what happens in the tent, stays in the tent.














Here he is with "Olive Oil", his early Bonanza. We kept sniffing her, since she had spewed 3-4 quarts of oil all over herself, and had been cleaned with Jet A. She smelled good. Sniffable even.
















Turbo envy? Yeah, a B17 needs some boost.....








You never know what you'll run into at OshKosh, but Jerry's one man band is a given. He's been there forever, and entertains non-stop for the whole week:








This is the Terrafugia. It has an N number AND a Mass plate...fold it up and put it in the garage, unfold it and fly to work. All that for just under $2K.....eeesh. But it was a very neat concept, and talk about a tough set of design limitations!








And in case you need to carry a bit more "stuff", we have the A380. Holy crap. It is just NOT possible to explain how HUGE this thing is:








In the air it looks pretty normal and seems to be pretty agile for its size:








And on takeoff, it managed to make a dust cloud from the wet earth. I can't think of anywhere else that you could sit at the threshold of the runway and watch one take off! 








This is the Picairn Autogyro, (gotta check that spelling....) It was a true pleasure to watch it fly, and as expected, my SLR gave results that resemble a cell phone picture







I did get some nice closer ones, as it was on the ground a good deal of the time. Very strange looking, but it seemed to fly very nicely.








Here's Erikson's version of an orange whirtybird. Just a BIT biigger







; this is the SkyCrane. Only eats 550 gph, about 11 times what a TwinStar drinks. Yep, you only fly that when you really need to!








There were biplanes and wingwalkers:
















And warbirds:








Lots of smoke in the air:








Mustangs, here shown drag racing. Ford owned the P51 for a bit of the track, but the P51 would be WAAAYYY funnerer...








And now to the girl's corner! Here are a pair of planes for the princesses, and Konomi? There weere LOTS of green ones too.








They had a big picture op for Women in Aviation. You needed to at least solo to have a shirt, and there were many notable women in the picture, like the WASP ladies, Patty Wagstaff, and Ellen Northam. Ellen is in the pink, bucking the trend to match everyone else. Look hard, she's there......(Ellen has a Corrado now, but has been at Cincy from the begining)








And I especially found this speaker inspiring. She flies an Ercoupe (with her feet) because they can be controlled from the yoke (no rudder pedals. (pf course, I also have a thing for Ercoupes, but I digress)








Okay, firing this off!


_Modified by punchbug at 9:54 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_









_Modified by kerensky at 7:16 AM 8-4-2009_

Are these worht anything? I have one sitting in the garage with old rubber on it. Rim is in decent shape if you're intersted.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Are these worht anything? I have one sitting in the garage with old rubber on it. Rim is in decent shape if you're intersted.
Yeah, to the right buyer. It's a Ronal-made wheel that was found on the 1987 Renault GTA. I bought a set for my Foxes to share (and a future Mk I 'rocco, too







). A friend of mine has been looking for a fifth to complete his set, actually. I'll see if I can hook you two up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
They can't fire you unless you sign something? I know jobs are scarce, but you *really* need to find something else.










I know. The only thing that keeps me there right now is the health insurance. Good for me, my health is improving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think I will be taking off from work early this afternoon, go to the shop and do some work on getting the motor back into the 76, been almost a month since I've been to our shop


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Kinda makes me think twice about having kids:
http://jalopnik.com/5325773/69...e&s=x


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

And here's a little something for SciroccoJoe:








http://www.llbean.com/webapp/w...at=sr


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Kinda makes me think twice about having kids:
Nah, but it does make you think harder about finding a secure place for your keys. Like maybe Fort Knox.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, perhaps I should have eaten lunch today...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, perhaps I should have eaten lunch today...

Just got back from "moving cars around", which involved "warming the oil" in the MkI while the boy coerced the Boxster to start ( crappy battery). It was hell, but somehow I survived.







Man I love that car!!!! And now I get to figure out what her chubbiness' fault code is about - "charge pressure deviation". Sounds like she's not boosting as the computer anticipates. It's cleared now, see if it reappears. I'll be lonely without that glowing CEL, now that I think of it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Im back from running around new england all weekend in the new england rally.
over 2k miles in the kia over 4 days. good times and nice driving


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Im back from running around new england all weekend in the new england rally.
over 2k miles in the kia over 4 days. good times and nice driving

Damn, never even heard of that one. And you weren't too far from me when you were in Eastern Maine.


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Im back from running around new england all weekend in the new england rally.
over 2k miles in the kia over 4 days. good times and nice driving

in a kia? im sorry....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bpspdracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bpspdracer* »_
in a kia? im sorry....









Just so you know, in our (wacky) world, any car that's not a Scirocco is a Kia. Doesn't matter if it's an actual Kia or a Bentley. 
The Dr's Kia is a MkV GLI.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finally got the Samba shares on the new (well, revised) server working correctly. now to fill it up those 2.7 TB by ripping some DVDs


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Morning all.
Coffee. Now. Ahhh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey, Track Day North people, drop me a line. Trying to sort out dyno options and sleeping arrangements. Thanks! Oh, good morning! Need moar coffee.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

feels good to have the wrenches turned to 'install' rather than 'take off'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

The BMW's radiator has a hole in it.








It looks like one of the bolts on the power steering pump bracket fell out or broke, causing the belt to fly off. I guess the belt must've hit the radiator and put a hole in it.
The radiator was replaced in 2000, at 224k miles.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I got the timing belt on the 76 yesterday evening. Was going to do the rear main, but I couldn't get it to go on, so I had to go borrow the fancy 'tool' to do that. Probly won't be till tomorrow that I do anything else, but then I am planning on having the PP, flywheel, and friction disk on, and then get it joined to the trans, and hopefully in the car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_feels good to have the wrenches turned to 'install' rather than 'take off'

Feels even better to have them on "stored" and the car in "motion!!" Just got back with the green guy...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Bah - why the **** does traffic on the other side of the highway affect the side I'm travelling in! There's even a 15' patch of grass with a 3' deep ditch in between us, yet everyone has to slow down to a complete stop to see what's going on over there. Ugh. The commute home today took 1/2 hr to 40 min longer than it should have....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_feels good to have the wrenches turned to 'install' rather than 'take off'

Who is this stranger with wrenches?








TDN? Well I am out. 5 minutes after dropping my request for time off in the box I get a call telling me that one of my associates has the same time off, and requested it two weeks ago. Damn! And I guess I should have requested it sooner.









On the plus side, I am all set for H2O and FFC.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Bah - why the **** does traffic on the other side of the highway affect the side I'm travelling in! There's even a 15' patch of grass with a 3' deep ditch in between us, yet everyone has to slow down to a complete stop to see what's going on over there. Ugh. The commute home today took 1/2 hr to 40 min longer than it should have....

Ya know, I've driven to many Cities. The worst traffic I saw out there was when I was in LA and Chicago.
Minneapolis/St. Paul was third. This metro area has the most crazy highway system ever. They go everywhere, but there's not many lanes. There also seems to be weird and unpredictable driving habits there.
While I was there last Christmas:








My case. I rest it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, time to find a recipe for some sauce to use on these chicken legs


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

sorry for the length of this, but i had a really cool, unexpected experience today.
i drove into the heart of amish country in lancaster county to meet up with a guy to pick up a trim piece for brittany's car. i turned onto the potholed, might as well be dirt, road. i pulled in between a pair of long, wooden barns with aluminum roofs. i drove the 100+ yards to the other end and parked my car. 
as i walked inside the open barn, i saw a line of dust covered mkII's and a couple mkIII's and old porches in various stages of being parted out. it looked like a neatly organized indoor scrap yard, and it kind of is. after i found the piece i needed for brittany's golf, the guy walked outside to check out my rocco and began to tell me stories of the cars in the other barn. he said it had a lot of scirocco's inside. 
after a few minutes of conversation about scirocco's in general, he took me into the other barn. as we walked in, i noticed a number of sciroccos, a few corrados, and an assortment of other vw's/non vw's. one of the sciroccos really caught my eye. it was a stripped shell of what appeared to be an '82. it had only one wiper, yet it had a hood with two washer nozzles. on the back was a wiperless hatch with a big spoiler. that hood and hatch definitely didn't belong on that car!
there were a number of other complete bodies, and lots of parts. entire sides of cars! a-pillar to c-pillar, drilled out and cut at the welds. doors and hatches lined a large section one of the walls. it was like a dream come true for victims of fender benders everywhere. i didn't see any rare/unusual body kits/interiors/spoilers, but i did see a treasure trove of stock parts that could save lots of cars!
pics or it didn't happen right? i know, i know. i didn't even take my phone in with me because i thought i was simply picking up a small piece of trim for the hatch of the diesel. i'm going back up there later in the month to get a few more things that brittany's car needs, i promise i'll get some pics next time!


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mcdecontrol)*

Not sure about others, but my one wiper 83 has 2 washer nozzles, and it's been in the family since new.










_Modified by California Special at 9:19 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

really? most i've seen have the single washer nozzle. either way, the hatch was definitely out of place. wiperless glass just sitting there collecting dust!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

I got so many goodies on UPS today for the Scirocco, including part # 191-955-215. Something I've been looking for since I bought my Mk2








I'm SO happy!! *happy dance*


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I got so many goodies on UPS today for the Scirocco, including part # 191-955-215. Something I've been looking for since I bought my Mk2 

POIDH!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
POIDH!!!!









Maybe in the morning, it's dark outside








I now have :
Wiper shaft
Front hubs
CV Axles
front wheel bearings
H&R coilovers
On it's way :
Fuel accumulator
poly bushing kit
strut bearings
It'd better be a whole new car after this


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well, a la Canadian Bacon, I may get tossed in jail for "too many bad moods" soon. I am on the ground. Against my will, garrrr. TC is still giving my flying club an anal probing for whatever reason....serves me right for "planning" to get some hours in this summer. OTOH, I guess I can do some crap around here today, not sure what exactly. Gotta go water my greenhouse too, so that will involve some driving, and eating of fresh figs. Not completely hateful, that!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Maybe in the morning, it's dark outside








I now have :
Wiper shaft
Front hubs
CV Axles
front wheel bearings
H&R coilovers
On it's way :
Fuel accumulator
poly bushing kit
strut bearings
It'd better be a whole new car after this
















Holy hell!!! That's a nice shopping list!








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, a la Canadian Bacon, I may get tossed in jail for "too many bad moods" soon. I am on the ground. Against my will, garrrr. 

Well if it's any consolation, I've not been off the ground since getting back from "camping" either. (Yeah I know, big deal right?)
Oh btw Cathy, expect a note from Fabio....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh btw Cathy, expect a note from Fabio....

Awesome, I LOVE those olive skinned hunks with the flowing locks....
















(Hi Fabio!)







Wait, was it Fab or Nunzio that has "the stuff"...Nunzio has the flowing locks....












_Modified by punchbug at 9:37 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Tsk tsk tsk, ownage without pictures. 
Cathy, you mentioned 'TC' earlier, what's that?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guten morgen


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Tsk tsk tsk, ownage without pictures. 
Cathy, you mentioned 'TC' earlier, what's that?

Canada's version of the FAA, Transport Canada. And I'll get on that picture issue, so sorry. Just got back from watering, it's a total mess. They got the lab desks in but the company that makes the tops went under. So no tops on the desks/counters. Add to that the fire some kid set in one of the classrooms. Yeah, school's out for summer, unless you run the greenhouse or are an arsonist. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I heart my job, really, I do. At least for these two months of the year. My cat and I are sharing leftover chinese, let's hope that's chicken....










_Modified by punchbug at 9:39 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Nachmittag


----------



## nitemareglitch (Aug 19, 2005)

Totally not feeling work today, and it is only 2:21est. I still have 3 hours to go. Meh.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (nitemareglitch)*

I had a mid-year review today,passed with flying colors. This afternoon execs are going to sit with us and monitor our work.....oh great!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (nitemareglitch)*

Well, after 7 days of 12 hr nightshift I'm finally free, the boss said " see you Monday", so I'm going on a party cruise tonight on one of those fake paddle wheel boats. 
7 days of fixing the most ignorant code I have ever seen, one of the guys I was working with said the programmers punishment shouldn't have been getting fired, it should have been being forced to make the code work.
I hope he *NEVER* gets a job programming controls again, his sloppy coding will get someone killed, I'm not kidding, that's how bad it was. 10 hrs to fix the code for 12 steps, move from here to here, it couldn't move, when you get here lower the hoist, hoist wouldn't lower, once the hoist lowered the hoist wouldn't raise. Every night it was fixing [email protected] that should never have been in the code, and no failsafes to keep the operator from doing something stupid and damaging a fuel bundle.














































































But it's over for me, for now


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Glad you're finally off, I hate it when idiots make my job harder too.
Like architects. I hate architects. Even worse, I hate general contracters and project managers who don't bother to hire them.
On a positive note, I love 90 Schilling, 1554, Bass, Old Chub, and Bushmills. mmmm.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I hope he *NEVER* gets a job programming controls again, his sloppy coding will get someone killed, I'm not kidding, that's how bad it was. 10 hrs to fix the code for 12 steps, move from here to here, it couldn't move, when you get here lower the hoist, hoist wouldn't lower, once the hoist lowered the hoist wouldn't raise. Every night it was fixing [email protected] that should never have been in the code, and no failsafes to keep the operator from doing something stupid and damaging a fuel bundle 

Wow, what a nightmare. Enjoy your freedom!
Every workplace has it's share of idiot employees. A place I worked at a few years ago dealt with depleated uranium. When we clocked in, we'd have to wear goloshes over our shoes when we stepped out of the "locker room". The locker room divided the shop and the break room and one part of the floor was unpainted (for normal shoes( and the other side was painted red and was meant for galoshes to keep the radiation from spreading through the building. Well, there were these two idiots who were part of the clean-up team who I saw wander right through the locker room and into the break room with their galoshes still on and sitting there using the damned machine with their gloves still on! It was 2nd shift so there were no foremans around but needless to say I never touched that coffee machine. 
They closed the plant down about a year ago and I heard that they had to rip up the floors to get rid of all the radiation. They said they had a small trail going from the shop tthat ended at the coffee machine that was contaminated which made extra work for them because they were only told the shop area was contaminated. I laughed and said I knew exactly who made that path. Those guys are probably suffering serious health problems now if not dead already.


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

^Sounds like an episode of the simpsons!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, yard work is hard, but rewarding and fun








got home from work, mowed the yard, raked/thatched it 2 times over, was able to thatch out a TON of dead grass, lawn doesn't look so dead anymore. Then started into the drip irrigation again, got more drippers set, and placed a few small sprayers in the vegetable garden, getting easier and easier by the day to do all the watering








now, I sit back and enjoy a beer while looking for ways to use all the zucchini our garden is producing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it kinda dies off in here in the evenings...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_it kinda dies off in here in the evenings...

You can say that again!

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_it kinda dies off in here in the evenings...

See what happens when my mind goes idle? There's an echo....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you crack me up Cathy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Warning! Actual Scirocco *and* cat content!
A few weeks ago we took pity on a stray cat that had been dropped off near a very busy intersection. She's been living in the hangars.... and it became evident shortly after we brought her here that she was pregnant.
Ooops, I left the window down the other day.... this is what I found tonight.
















So, around the end of September, does anybody want a kitten or two (or more)? We'd like to find mom a home too....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (bpspdracer)*

^^^ Oooooh, kittens! If I can get cheap allergy medicine Amber and I would glady take one off your hands. Hmmm, how to get it up here though....

_Quote, originally posted by *bpspdracer* »_^Sounds like an episode of the simpsons!

I didn't know either of the guys well but I could see the resemblence of Homer Simpson at work and the both of them.








I forgot to add that they had been doing this for the past 10+ years, which is why that trail of floor was as badly contaminated as the shop floors. 



_Modified by Nataku at 8:19 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

supair cute kittens! but dont think theyd get along with my boys- Boris and Olie (my ferrets).....wakey wakey










_Modified by bpspdracer at 10:47 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I picked up Bountiful booty at a boneyard today. This would be the 2nd scirocco I have torn into that has had NLA new items sitting, bagged up in the hatch. It came with a wiper-less glass too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

I got the best bad news EVER today!!
Yes, I got demoted...40 hour workweek, here I come!





























Work less, get paid a little less but not too bad...guaranteed 2 days a week off though *drools* what am I going to do?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_what am I going to do?









Get your car ready for cincy cause josh(sciroccoracer7) convinced me to go and take my car as well as his lol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_
Get your car ready for cincy cause josh(sciroccoracer7) convinced me to go and take my car as well as his lol

Oh yes. I'm going! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I do need to do a lot of work before then though, a lot. But I'll have the time!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

sweeeet more west coast cars woo. I need to finish of some stuff before then
my list for cincy lol cause im bored
finish shortening the bumpers
Put in a new line between the fuel filler and tank
weld in the roll cage
put in new starter
install a Mk3 windshield wiper motor
new tires lol
thats all i can think of that needs to be done lol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Things that need changed :
CV axles
Wheel bearings
Hubs
Fuel accumulator
Heater valve
Heater core
Radiator
Negative battery cable
Actually...that's not bad, not bad at all.
If I get to it, the A/C system will be refurbished next year also.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

thats not that bad of a list all my stuff is basically I wanna do cause it makes it cooler sorta thing lol yours is I need this ish done kinda list lol
If you have josh's number give him a call he has a lift airtools and such and can help ya do most of that stuff on your list if you dont have his number shoot me or him(sciroccoracer7) a pm and I will get u his number
My i want to get done but prob wont list lol
sds standalone
coil overs
finish houndstooth interior
change taillights to the tails from an 81s
new wheels idk what kind though lol
respray of platinum metallic 
new windsheild seal


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*










How did she fit three in that belly? She sure kept her girlish figure right to the end! And they look so BIG!! Now I have to come visit again, I love kittens. Mine grew up, And NO I do not need another cat. Better get Mom fixed ASAP or she'll be a surprise package all over again before long. And watch the visiting boyfriends around the kitties, they sometimes take the last dad's efforts out of the gene pool.

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_...guaranteed 2 days a week off though *drools* what am I going to do?










Simple, catch up on your rest, and install that yummy batch of parts you just listed!!!!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

I now have :
Wiper shaft
Front hubs
CV Axles
front wheel bearings
H&R coilovers
On it's way :
Fuel accumulator
poly bushing kit
strut bearings
It'd better be a whole new car after this















 
Oh, and drive for pleasure too. Lots of that!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:36 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_How did she fit three in that belly? She sure kept her girlish figure right to the end! And they look so BIG!!

Count carefully, there's actually four.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Better get Mom fixed ASAP or she'll be a surprise package all over again before long. And watch the visiting boyfriends around the kitties, they sometimes take the last dad's efforts out of the gene pool.


The idea is to get her into the vet real soon.... and access to the hangar is pretty controlled right now, so they should be ok.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Count carefully, there's actually four.
.

Ah I wondered if there was a TDI hidden under the heap (is it a straight grey tiger?). My Diesel is busy trying to kill a female cardinal that's been trying to get through the windows. He's obsessed with it. Here's a picture of him demonstrating his mad hunting skilz:










_Modified by punchbug at 5:28 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

we've raised about 300 kittens
the most important thing for us is to make sure they don't have fleas
advantage is better than frontline when it comes to putting it on kittens that are too young
an 18lb cat dose will treat all your cats if you spread it out right
make sure & handle them frequently so they get used to people
just throw a litter box in the area, they'll figure it out
call around to local pet stores
they'll have kitten openings once they're 8 weeks old (7 ultra cute)
dont wait longer, it's critical the new owners get very young ultra cute kitten to raise
people come in and give $ for these tings
store gets some $, cause you get none
kittens go to homes with $
after some pavlos dog/hotel room procedures
the wife has come around again & again & a.....
it's good to be welcome at home again


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Every night it was fixing [email protected] that should never have been in the code, and no failsafes to keep the operator from doing something stupid and damaging a fuel bundle.
I'm afraid to ask, but where do you work? 

_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Glad you're finally off, I hate it when idiots make my job harder too. Like architects. I hate architects.
 As one of the aforementioned _idiots_, I have to take exception here. I'm sure whatever architect has your ire up didn't set out to make your life difficult. 
_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Even worse, I hate general contracters and project managers who don't bother to hire them.
 General contractors don't have any business hiring architects. The Owner is supposed to do that. An architect who works for a contractor is nothing more than a mercenary, selling his stamp.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I'm ok with architects.........but these cats need to go...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

You're right, sorry. I shouldn't lump every architect in with the folks I'm dealing with now. I know that there are those out there who do their job & do it well. There are also those out there who are in way over their experience level, who call out one thing, mean another, and expect every trade to assume what their intent is. Right now my shop is rebuilding half of our scope in a particular restaurant because the architect called for AWI Custom spec for the millwork, then decided that his intent had been different all along, despite the fact that there was no indication on the drawings, or in the submittal process. He backpedaled his way out of responsibility, knowing that if we wanted to keep getting work from the chain of restaurants, we'd have to eat the rebuild. These guys are straight out of school, and think they're hot stuff because they got a few contracts with some trendy businesses around town. I understand they are the exception.
As for the other comment, yes, I know. I was just typing fast and unclearly. On the other side of the coin from my previous rant, we work with contractors who fancy themselves designers, and urge their clients to not hire architects, thereby condemning the trades to work off of hand sketches and deal with a constant barrage of changes from owners and PMs.
It is too bad our workflow is such that we can't be as picky as we used to be about the jobs we bid.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_You're right, sorry. I shouldn't lump every architect in with the folks I'm dealing with now. 
No problem. We've all been there.









_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_ I know that there are those out there who do their job & do it well. There are also those out there who are in way over their experience level, who call out one thing, mean another, and expect every trade to assume what their intent is. ... These guys are straight out of school, and think they're hot stuff because they got a few contracts with some trendy businesses around town. I understand they are the exception. 
Sadly, it's far too common. Architectural schools do a decent job of teaching students the design process, but they teach next to nothing about actually *building* things, especially how to communicate effectively with contractors. And let's face it, it's far easier to hide behind the boiler-plate in your specs than admit to an Owner that you made a mistake. After all, *he* wants to keep doing work for that Owner, too.









_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_ On the other side of the coin from my previous rant, we work with contractors who fancy themselves designers, and urge their clients to not hire architects, thereby condemning the trades to work off of hand sketches and deal with a constant barrage of changes from owners and PMs.
Yeah, that whole situation is fraught with fun times.







Of course, sometimes having an architect in the middle of that only means that he or she gets to try and figure out what the owner wants and how to show it properly, only to have the owner completely change their mind or, even better, completely deny what they said before.
Makes me wonder why I picked this profession sometimes.







/rant


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Ok,but what about these damn cats?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

which ones?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (alteschule)*

today i saw this RS6, Californa tags, up the ass of a dumptruck @ 80 on the cell phone getting the front ready for paint
i actually followed the sandblaster for a sec to prove it











_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:22 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_...sometimes i get the feeling the tile guy may know more than anyone on the job...


Where's the 'emphatic head nod' emoticon when you need it?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

ummm.....ok


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Where's the 'emphatic head nod' emoticon when you need it?
I agree about the tile man, but the rest of that stream-of-consciousness? Wow. Words fail me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I agree about the tile man, but the rest of that stream-of-consciousness? Wow. Words fail me.









I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get most of what the dude says.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get most of what the dude says.











My guess would be he's saying that laborers are a bunch of dumb as*es. And the flooring guy is smarter than average. Maybe I dunno what he's either really............


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

Stress related paranoid ideation?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_stream-of-consciousness? 

My thoughts exactly while reading his post.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wall-o-text to me


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wall-o-text I can handle - my wife talks that way. All. The. Time.
Man, this salad I bought for lunch sucks rocks. I hate it when you get food and forget to check it until you get back to the office and you're stuck with it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I'm afraid to ask, but where do you work? 


I work at a company called PaR Nuclear, I hope there's no one on here from Calvert, but if there is, I spent a week working 12 hr days to make that pig work right, the fail safes are in there the autos are in there, the pool dimensions will be adjusted at install when we can get an exact measurement.
Oh yeah, we build the refuel hoists for nuclear power plants, yes each piece of equipment is tested before it leaves, it's just usually not this traumatic.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

My wife is a wall-o-text too. I dont understand how she breathes.She is one of the reasons I built my shop large.MY ESCAPE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait until I have a shop on the same property as my house


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My shop STILL is not finished,I just have too damn many projects.I cant wait to be able to flip a switch and have lighting,or to use the lift for car repairs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Well, TDNites...I just got ahold of the dyno guy for Saturday August 22. Two pulls with AFR for $60 CDN, not too bad. So far I have me, Marc, cholland, I'll assume Julie, maybe Jim Edwards (a buddy from the track) and maybe one more car from here (Mazda/Mustang). Drew, if you have your ears on and decide to uncloak...he says he can do Carrots from wheel speed. Anyone else is welcome to join in the fun and games. Just give me a shout. Rumour has it that there will be brisket afterwards.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 1:47 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ho hum, gonna go get some measurements of a storefront to do window graphics, but I think I'll leave just after that and call it a day


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

1 hour and 25 minutes and I'm headed to the farm.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

The radiator is out of the BMW. Wasn't terribly difficult. The lower hose is a bit of a PITA though.
Maybe over the weekend my Dad and I will repair it. I hope we can make it work, because a new one is $300.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I got the best bad news EVER today!!
Yes, I got demoted...40 hour workweek, here I come!





























Work less, get paid a little less but not too bad...guaranteed 2 days a week off though *drools* what am I going to do?










Awesome! I'm a big fan of working less. I don't understand how the workaholic mind works. I have a few friends who stay at the office from 7-3 and then voluntarily stay until like 9-10pm. They actually like doing it - they like work. Me, I'm content with my 2 days a week with 4 hrs a day.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I got the best bad news EVER today!!
Yes, I got demoted...40 hour workweek, here I come!





























Work less, get paid a little less but not too bad...guaranteed 2 days a week off though *drools* what am I going to do?










OMG! I can't believe I missed this on the last page! AWESOME! (well, kinda) less pay sucks, but having a life is great news!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

You wrote:

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
OMG! I can't believe I missed this on the last page! AWESOME! (well, kinda) less pay sucks, but having a life is great news!

You meant:

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
OMG! I can't believe I missed *that this was the 53rd* page! AWESOME! (well, kinda) 

I only care if it's the real Cincy thread, no worries.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:19 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

This cash for clunkers program really pisses me off. 80% of the videos I've seen made of destroying the engines, the cars run just fine. People are ****ing retarded - I can't believe some of the stuff they're trading in....
Look at this Volvo: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
This looks like a damn nice car and I'm sure there are a lot of people who would have paid $4-$5k for it. 


_Modified by Nataku at 5:54 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I agree.
Especially when you consider that the only variant of the model pictured (Volvo S80) that qualifies is the T6 2.8 turbo model.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
OMG! I can't believe I missed this on the last page! AWESOME! (well, kinda) less pay sucks, but having a life is great news!

They are just lucky I didn't sue them for deformation of character and false allegations. Perhaps I should.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I agree.
Especially when you consider that the only variant of the model pictured (Volvo S80) that qualifies is the T6 2.8 turbo model.

Well, I don't see the point of demolishing anything that is useful, OTOH, I've always driven fuel efficient vehicles that wouldn't qualify for your clunker programme anyway. The only exception might be my truck, but if it's getting driven, it's hauling something.
Government automotive initiatives often seem stupid to me anyway. Take this one. We have this street racing law here, they can impound (or crush) your car if you are 50kph over the speed limit, with lots of nice fines and points deducted etc. So recently I was out on the local rural road, and everyone does 100 kph, which is like 60 in a 50 for you guys. Not at all unusual. Anyway, so there's this hamlet, essentially a crossroads with three or four houses on it. Whammo blammo, no warning, speed limit is now 50 kph. 
If I was doing the usual road speed (100kph) as I rolled into that, I'd have been street racing. And out here I always drive the limit anyway, but somehow to me it's not the same as some punk in the city ripping around driving dangerously. I mean, maybe I'd hit a stray dog or something. Arrest the dangerous drivers, and get on with it. 
And we have the ever loving ETest. So my 88s stay in the programme forever, and my diesel will too. Supposedly to get the "worst polluters" cleaned up. But diesels never, ever fail, since it's only a visual. So why keep them in the programme? Well, for the $37.50 every two years. That would be why. But if you have enough money for a new-new car ( under five years old), you never have to do an Etest. Pollute away!!Leasers would never have to etest. Bugs the heck out of me. And my gas guzzling truck always passes. So does my ill running Cabby. My 16V never passed easily, but gets great fuel economy. Baffling.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

You deformed their character? Sounds painful.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, after owning my lathe for 3 years and trusting the idiot who loaded it for me, I should have realized after the brainiac drove a 16,000 fork lift down a ramp onto the back of a 1 ton truck, that he had no clue what was going on, I finally looked at the motor to see how big of a VFD I would need to run the 3 ph motor on the lathe. Lo and behold, it's not a 3 ph motor, it was replaced with a single ph motor and wired for 120v, I could have been useing it for the last 3 years.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I just got pursued on my way home by some jackass in a Honda Passport.








He was camped out in the left lane going 5mph under the speed limit, sitting right next to a guy in the right lane going about the same speed. I flashed my lights to indicate that I wanted to pass. Dude didn't do anything, just kept sitting there, so as soon as he got far enough ahead of the other car and made it clear that he wasn't going to move over, I just got it over with and passed him. I motioned out the window that he needed to move to the right. He then pulled right up on my ass and followed me for about 15 miles. 
Any doubts as to whether he was actually trying to follow me were answered when I accelerated to almost 70, and he followed suit, then slowed to about 30 as I went though a town and he stayed on my ass even though there was no traffic in the other lane. I contemplated taking evasive action in the form of a quick lane change, slamming on the brakes and diving in behind him, but I decided against it since it's not a technique I'm well-versed in, and poor execution could result in me crashing my beloved car. 
So I stayed the course, with this douchebag on my ass. I hoped I could lose him on an offramp that I'm familiar with, since I know my car can do at least 50 through there effortlessly, and that even if the Passport could keep up, the dude probably wouldn't try it. However, there was too much traffic in the area for that to happen, so I hurriedly passed one last car, to put some space between me and him. We turned in opposite directions at the top of the ramp, and he made sure to flip me off as he went on his way.
In retrospect, I should have handled it the way I normally do when people sit on my ass. Take my foot completely off the throttle and coast until they get sick of slowing down and just give up. I guess I tried a different approach since I knew that he had a specific reason for being on my ass (that being me telling him to get the **** out of people's way and observe the rules of the road), rather than merely general douchebaggery.
Tl;dr: Passed a left lane camper, got followed for 15-20 miles, the bird was flipped in my direction.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_... after the brainiac drove a 16,000 fork lift down a ramp onto the back of a 1 ton truck...
 I think I might pay money to see that...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_He was camped out in the left lane going 5mph under the speed limit, sitting right next to a guy in the right lane going about the same speed. 
I don't know about your area, but that's against the law here in Oklahoma. They actually write tickets to people who don't move right for faster traffic.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just got pursued on my way home by some jackass in a Honda Passport.








...........................................................


I hate *******s like that. First off, I can't stand people who hog the left lane when they're not going anywhere and are traveling at the same speed as the car next to them. Then they get defensive when you pass them... Ugh....
I've had that same situation happen before plenty of times. I've done numerous things like slam on my brakes, flash a rear fog light and I even rigged my rear window washer nozzel to shoot a 10' stream straight back on my old Quantum wagon. Hell I've even thrown things out the sunroof (stupid move on my part now that I look back on it, but it worked). In all I've found what you normally do to work best. Sometimes I intentionally slow down a lot just to get rid of their stupid ass. 



_Modified by Nataku at 9:07 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ I think I might pay money to see that...









If I had known he was that stupid I would have brought a camera and sold the video to you, I could have recouped at least some of the cost of the new springs.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

they're not letting me have the day off tomorrow, even with a doctors note.








Guess I won't have a job on monday then. Fine. I'm more important.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I don't know about your area, but that's against the law here in Oklahoma. They actually write tickets to people who don't move right for faster traffic.

Maryland doesn't seem to have a law against that. Maybe they do and it's just not enforced. The only places there are any indications of it are when there are climbing lanes on a hill. They have "slower traffic keep right" signs.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_they're not letting me have the day off tomorrow, even with a doctors note.








Guess I won't have a job on monday then. Fine. I'm more important.

Methinks you really need to talk to your local labor board.
At any rate, it's about damn time you took that attitude. Good for you.
They say the job market is starting to improve, so here's hoping you find something that pays better, with people who don't treat you like ****.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here's a car that's probably got some great parts on it. It's in Wisconsin. $500
http://milwaukee.craigslist.or....html

Owned!











_Modified by Nataku at 11:56 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Maryland doesn't seem to have a law against that. Maybe they do and it's just not enforced. The only places there are any indications of it are when there are climbing lanes on a hill. They have "slower traffic keep right" signs. 

That is a law in Maryland. Or at least it was when I was there. But sadly, like with 99% of other State Patrols out there, they are after speeders and nothing else.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_they're not letting me have the day off tomorrow, even with a doctors note.








Guess I won't have a job on monday then. Fine. I'm more important.

That sounds like a situation for unemployment benefits. I know all about that crap after everything that Laura has been going through lately.
I think you could even quit and still claim unemployment due to "Stressful work environment". If you have proof that you showed the doctors note to them and they still denied it, there you go.
Regardless of what happens, you should take any extra time you have to take care of yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

FMLA laws?
"Wage & Hour" in the phone book should be a fed phone # to the spec state laws in your zip code!
i would of liked to see the 16,000 forklift too
i've only heard 1 stacada here this year, none since
i've heard so many before that it was deafening driving down the highway...
aren't stacada's 17 yrs old?
i hate work too, but it's better than staying home all day
streaming consciousness...
thanks for the comparisson to girls with 10xs more neurons between the hemispheres of their brains
not stressed right now, so no stress related issues
if i were calling anyone stupid on a job site, it would be ME


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:04 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
That sounds like a situation for unemployment benefits. I know all about that crap after everything that Laura has been going through lately.
I think you could even quit and still claim unemployment due to "Stressful work environment". If you have proof that you showed the doctors note to them and they still denied it, there you go.
Regardless of what happens, you should take any extra time you have to take care of yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan

+1
I would have stuck it to the man eaons ago if I were in your position. You've put up with way more than you should have and denying you a day off even with a doctor's note is stepping over the line. Do what you have to do to get the hell out of that place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Ugh - why do they bother airing commercials for things that don't even exist in the area they're being aired in. For example; Golden Corral Resturant. They air this commercial a couple times a day at least. It looked good so I Googled it to see where the closest one is, as I couldn't recall ever seeing one. Whadda ya know - there's not even one in the state of Minnesota.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Hey there, just reporting in. Went up to see Pherez today (Julie's cute bunny rabbit) and my beautiful daughter Waterfall as well. She was less than receptive of us dropping in since she wrote a final today, oops. Going to a block party tonight; this is a new thing on this road and should be fun. I'm trying to sort out what to do with flying since my club is still tied up with Transport Canada for well into next week, so I guess I'll be learning a new airplane at a new airport Monday if the weather works out. Oh yay, but time's a'wastin'. May as well add to the confusion. 
And also OH YAY!!!!, they're calling for "tornadic activity" here tomorrow. Gonna keep the cars indoors in case of hail, except the Cabby, it needs paint!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ugh. Passat still no workie. New plugs, wires, MAF..
only thing left to try is the coil.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

well I went and picked up the stuff to wire up the lathe, but the humidity hits you like a hammer when you step outside.
100% humidity today.
But that's OK, I need to replace some broken parts anyway.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

^^^ You're tellin me. I was dying today - way too sticky.
A big storm cell is heading our way and tornado sirens are going off. It spit out a tornado about 1/2 hr away. This will be our first decent storm this year.


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Got back from Dubs in the Valley, Oshkosh, WI. poor turnout of roccos, only 3 including myself. Only got a pic of one mk1. but otherwise a good show. I think we all got sunburn pretty bad, cause it was rainin cats and dogs up until we got to the show. Blamo, clouds gone and heat/humidity the rest of the day. aloe is my new best friend
















http://s286.photobucket.com/al...IV09/


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

This pizza is soooooooo good.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I saw a Mk4 today (337 maybe? It was silver with BBS RCs) with Ontario plates, which is a bit odd around here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bpspdracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bpspdracer* »_Got back from Dubs in the Valley, Oshkosh, WI. poor turnout of roccos, only 3 including myself. Only got a pic of one mk1. but otherwise a good show. I think we all got sunburn pretty bad, cause it was rainin cats and dogs up until we got to the show. Blamo, clouds gone and heat/humidity the rest of the day. aloe is my new best friend
















http://s286.photobucket.com/al...IV09/

Rain often scares the cars away at shows somehow. It's sure been a strange weather year, and we're getting that crazy violent stuff today, which is why I might go to the track.








Edit a few hours later...where are you guys? Anyway, got two runs in at the track. Big hairy deal. And now there's no power on in here, so it's dark and gloomy. Cats are pacing the floor....I can hardly take the excitiement.










_Modified by punchbug at 2:25 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I had the joy of losing power last night, nasty thunder boomer came through about 9:30 and the power went out about 10 power came back on about 2 am.
The air was so thick you couldn't even judge the distance of the lightning strikes, there was no crack just a long drawn out rumble.I need to replace the battery in my little ups, I could have stayed online if it hadn't puked out on me after 3 min.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ That's the same system that spun off a couple tornadoes in our area, one funnel was spoted about 1 mile north of us. We barely got anything, though even though the radar had us under the purple and black blobs. Just heavy rain, thunder and lightning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ That's the same system that spun off a couple tornadoes in our area, one funnel was spoted about 1 mile north of us. We barely got anything, though even though the radar had us under the purple and black blobs. Just heavy rain, thunder and lightning. 

I guess Environment Canada was out checking on a spot locally that reported tornado-like winds. I'll watch the news tonight to see if it was a tornado or not. We got tons of rain but I think we missed the worst of it. Power was out for thre or four hours.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I like driving a Jaguar XJ-R. Supercharged V-8 <evil grin>


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

had a good t-storm this afternoon. one strike right outside my building. scared the sh*t out of me. it hit the ground and shook the whole building, knocked the small tree(in a pot) off of my desk. went outside after the storm passed and saw where the strike hit- nice burn spot and cracked the blacktop about 3 feet long







my camera isnt working right now so no pics


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ Golden Corral Resturant. They air this commercial a couple times a day at least. It looked good so I Googled it to see where the closest one is, as I couldn't recall ever seeing one. Whadda ya know - there's not even one in the state of Minnesota.









You're not missing anything. Unless you LIKE trading ends on the toilet.








I think there is still one in Wilmington. You could have stopped by during Cincy instead of eating brisket!









Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
You're not missing anything. Unless you LIKE trading ends on the toilet.










Golden Corral is to restaurants what Wal*Mart is to shopping. It's where the fat-ass ******* trailer trash go.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Golden Corral is to restaurants what Wal*Mart is to shopping. It's where the fat-ass ******* trailer trash go.
But much like Wal-Mart (or McDonalds), some days it's good to be a *******.








Speaking of ********, my Fox got backed into over the weekend by a big truck.







So if any of you happen to wander thru a junkyard and see a 4 door Fox with a good driver's door, I'd appreciate a heads-up. Bonus points if it's Stratos Blue - heck, I'd probably pay you a finder's fee. Especially if it's anywhere near Atlanta and/or along I-20 or I-40 between there and TX/OK so I could pick it up next week.


_Modified by kerensky at 7:41 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
I found this pretty funny....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Because some of you might remember seeing a Blue MKIV Jetta stuck in the driveway at Cincy!
Well here is some more love!
Check it out if you dare! *NOT FOR THE WEAK http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifED *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515274


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ouch


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Because some of you might remember seeing a Blue MKIV Jetta stuck in the driveway at Cincy!
Well here is some more love!
Check it out if you dare! *NOT FOR THE WEAK http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifED *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515274


So Hal has been right all along......


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woo! Boss says that after I am done with the couple of projects I have this week, take off!







Free vacation time FTW!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So, I found this little chunk of metal (not the nut) inside of engine block side cover of my motorcycle today. It's only purpose is to hold the spring for the kickstarter in place, so that the lever returns to it's upright position and stays there. Right now, when the bike's running the lever just kind of flops around on top of the muffler.








Who wants to start the pool on how long the JB Weld holds up?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

$5 says not more that 5 kicks.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
You're not missing anything. Unless you LIKE trading ends on the toilet.










Ah, gotta love advertising. They sure made it look good.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Because some of you might remember seeing a Blue MKIV Jetta stuck in the driveway at Cincy!
Well here is some more love!
Check it out if you dare! *NOT FOR THE WEAK http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifED *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515274


Ok, I'm having trouble sympathizing here, no offense. Lowering your car to this extent is a trade-off. It might have the look you want, but at the expense of drivability.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

No offense taken whatsoever! 
But I've been daily driving the car for a years at roughly this ride height give or take 1/2" without any problems! Sure I've scraped sub-frame before, but it not like I'm bouncing it off the ground daily!
When there are metal plate in the middle of a lane sticking up 3inch, with another 1.5-2" bolts holding the plates down even a car half my height would have probably had the same thing happen!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Lowering is good. At least on this thing. I can't WAIT to see it go down the strip. In true form, the boy spent Sunday morning ripping a strut out of a parts sled because it was shorter. I think it's low enough now






























So the other day I was sitting on the couch with my son, and said to Denny (aka "Dad) "Hey, did you hear what Adam's got NOW???" Adam gives me "the look", actually, more like "the glare". So Denny replies with "What did you get NOW??" So I cover (since Adam obviously did not want to tell him)...got creative on the fly...and came up with "He's got the clap..."
















Then it descended into "he has to watch what he puts between his legs", and "it'll turn his crotch blue", and then we finally had to let him in on the boy's latest, this will never see street use, BTW:








Upping his life insurance shortly....this is a direct by product of the "bonding" he did with workmates up at Calabogie on the boss' dime, so now the whole staff is getting bikes. (they all did motorcycle race training for a weekend) Tough life in his workplace. Kind of like mine, only not at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My excitement lately was this:








Not that my times were any good, but I did have a .008 light. Hey, at least it's a Scirocco picture, that should count for something....the 5.0L is hubby's BTW.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

WOW, 4 days and we're still on the same page.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This pizza is soooooooo good.









I think your butt just called me. What exactly are you doing today??? It sounded very strange.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
I think your butt just called me. What exactly are you doing today??? It sounded very strange.

Frightened by what Chris' butt might possibly have to talk about....eeesh....I'm vaccuuming, and drinking beer. This will decline into JUST beer drinking shortly though...I can feel it coming on. Might be the best state to do housework in though...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Work, work, work, I need to fix the brakes on the truck tonight.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

27th wedding anniversary Friday....what do I take the wife to do?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_27th wedding anniversary Friday....what do I take the wife to do?

Take her to a car show, then out for cold beers afterwards. Wives love that. Okay, well, I do anyway.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I like that idea,there should be an outdoor GTG of domestic iron somewhere close....and the cold beers is a gimme http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
I think your butt just called me. What exactly are you doing today??? It sounded very strange.

LOL. Sorry about that. That's the main problem with touchscreen phones.
I'm at work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_WOW, 4 days and we're still on the same page.

FAIL! We are slacking.
Since I can't go to TDN(someone else in my dept. took next week off) I spent some of my TDN money on some German engineering.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I loved the 046 my dad had, wish I could have snagged it when he sold his property.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I miss my dads old McCholluch Mighty Mac. big hog of a beast, set the blade on the wood and its weight alone would force it through.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

When we got our property it needed clearing. My father-in-law had just bought a Stihl 280 and let me use that. That thing looks well used now and it did a great job clearing a house lot, leach field, and 400-500' of driveway, oh and the garage's spot too. I don't need anything that big for the little I have left and this should be ideal for that, tree maintenance and snowmobile trail clearing.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
LOL. Sorry about that. That's the main problem with touchscreen phones.
I'm at work.


LOL, that was a very bizarre call. I saw the number, and couldn't think why you'd be calling.....
I guess yer butt had something very important to say.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_

LOL, that was a very bizarre call. I saw the number, and couldn't think why you'd be calling.....
I guess yer butt had something very important to say.

Back to my point, I'd be scared by that right there....

And you guys are slacking for sure. This was almost on page two. Totally unacceptable!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i was looking one pg ago
you guys have allot going on
that 5.0 kia GT looks fast...
consistant times are about all you can say next to that thing


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i was looking one pg ago
you guys have allot going on
that 5.0 kia GT looks fast...
consistant times are about all you can say next to that thing









Yeah, well, what can I say. My car's the slowest of that bunch by a long way, but the kid's sled is the monster. He was running low 11s on part of the track making contact/cold asphalt. I'm most curious about what he can do on that. Well, that and whether my little car will blow up. I need to get some decent 60' times going on. And that 5.0L Kia could be faster, but it sounds great! It was the boy's, but he sold it to hubby. It's about the cheapest way to go in a straght line fast actually, parts are cheap and abundant. But I refuse to wrench on it. It's his problem, not mine.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, ankle is sore this morning. Forgot about 2 bolts hanging off the back of the block for the 76, when I rotated the engine around on the floor to mate the trans, one of the bolt-heads made direct contact with the nice soft fleshy part on the front of my ankle, right in the joint







walking is difficult today.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Went to my sons softball game last night, a group of bartenders and bouncers.All their girfriends were getting drunk.The players can drink in the dugouts.The girls were taking pictures of the men's restroom which didnt have a door. Crazy night.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Found this pic of "The Stig" autocrossing a black mk1 cab with loots of stretch....or germanstyle as it's called over here...
http://www.desertwind.se/20v/2009/TheStig.jpg


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








nice


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

um,hum,yeah,what he or she said


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, more design headaches


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Back to my point, I'd be scared by that right there...


I was.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

slow thread is slow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, more <snip> headaches

And on that topic, spent part of the day correcting THIS unaceptable situation. 








Horrifying, really.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Dusty ducky, eh?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

HOORAY!!! Today was the last day of Clinic, which went swimmingly, and tomorrow is the last day of CLASSES. Next week I've got 3 finals, then I'm off to California for some much needed vacation!!! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And on that topic, spent part of the day correcting THIS unaceptable situation. 








Horrifying, really.

At least your's has a duck.
I wonder if Greg will be at H2O? What kind of duck does one put on a blue Selgato? 
Of course I do have one on the 16V.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Goodluck on your finals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodluck on your finals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, X2!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Good luck with the finals and have fun in Cali!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, my random lack of posts is about to end. For a few reasons. One being I'm going through Scirocco withdraw. She is several hours away and I don't even get to see her. The second is that I will have to use the forum again to stay in contact with everyone.
We have returned to Michigan! My husband, has gotten called back to his job so we are back. Getting a house in Ypsilanti, moving permanently by the end of the month/early Sept. It is what it is and I'm just happy to be getting the husband out of my hair for a few hours at a time. 
So to Neptuno and the like, I'm back!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Whheeee, JediLynne is Ypsi!!!!So close to me....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I would like to be at H20. Right now life is in too much flux for me to comitt; There is a charity 5k that weekend in Rehoboth and I've challenged my brother to come run it with me.
(run at 8, beer with breakfast at 9) so I need to buckle down and do some figurin' on the schedule!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I would like to be at H20. Right now life is in too much flux for me to comitt; There is a charity 5k that weekend in Rehoboth and I've challenged my brother to come run it with me.
(run at 8, beer with breakfast at 9) so I need to buckle down and do some figurin' on the schedule!

Allow me to refresh your memory, dear Greggie.

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I'll be at H2o for sure.

Make it happen.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (alteschule)*

how about an om nom nom dinner..... I love food and fraser knows it puts me in a better mood.... food and starbucks... om nom nom

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









OWNAGE WITHOUT INTENTION!? clearly a princess can only accomplish that.... 










_Modified by Princess_Pink at 12:06 AM 8-13-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_OWNAGE WITHOUT INTENTION!? clearly a princess can only accomplish that.... 
Since I only own unintentionally I'm going to stick my head in the sand and pretend I didn't hear that...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*











_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:26 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
At least your's has a duck.
I wonder if Greg will be at H2O? What kind of duck does one put on a blue Selgato? 
Of course I do have one on the 16V.

even if greg isnt, I will be with my duck collection (though it is dwindling)


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

so yesturday i installed an ex fan in my basement i smoke allot

Sounds like someone is growing in their basement to me,but i wouldnt know


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I sitll have plenty of ducks








I have comitted to running with my brother - registered today - so I will be in the area that weekend. I should be able to make it down to the show in the afternoon, if not see some of y'all Saturday. 
In other news I've been given a 2.5 ton floor jack. Not very new, but so what? And a mecahnics stool....
With the possibility of a full rolling tool chest, complete with tools.
Need to get the passat going to pick it all up!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good morning all


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm off tomorrow. So this is Friday!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

huzzah!
hopefully I'll be taking the day off tomorrow as well, just depends on if our sales guy shows up today to go over a job I need to print


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tomorrow marks 27 years of marital bliss......ok,I'm lying.But 27 years of marriage.Yes,the same woman.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grrr, freaking sales guy isn't answering his phone, and my entire day here was planned on him being here...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Dude, it's sales, some of the most arrogant individuals out there.


_Modified by tmechanic at 2:37 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, he finally answered the phone, he's not coming in till this afternoon







There goes my junkyard time


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Tomorrow marks 27 years of marital bliss......ok,I'm lying.But 27 years of marriage.Yes,the same woman.

Congrats!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Tomorrow marks 27 years of martial bliss, 27 years of marriage.Yes,the same woman.

There i fixed it for you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I'm *still* waiting for him to get here. What a waste of a day.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

well I spent 10 hours in a car today.....HELLOOOOOOOO from Saginaw!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (alteschule)*

hahhahhahahahah no but
when we bought our house, i performed the mech insp myself, i couldn't get into the attic because of all the stuff in the garage
but when i did, i noticed some po had put 8' flour lights end to end from one end of the house to the other in the attic with a 6 switch










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:26 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Well, I had a full enough day. Went up to a distant airport to go flying till my home club is open again (I guess they're back online tomorrow, THANK GOODNESS, I miss my little 152s). Scenery was great up there on the shoreline, and somehow I managed to walk smack into the prop (engine was off) and put a big dent in my chest.















Anyway, dropped the headache off to get a timing belt and PS motor mount done. I'd been procrastiniting on doing this at home, so I decided to just solve it with money. It was cheap, and it's done. The mechanic has a 16V/ABA/K26/Digi MkI Jetta, so there's no concern abut it being done properly. I had a huge bout of digestive unrest on the way home from the airport, and am just taking it easy this evening. I can't do fatty eat out foods any more.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
but when i did, i noticed some po had put 8' flour lights end to end from one end of the house to the other in the attic with a 6 switch









Awesome!! I hope you got good use out of it


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

kind of reminds me of a bowling alley when i turn them all on








it has many radiator fans from stuff i dont even own anymore
my scir front bumper, since i have a rusty pipe now
my passat interior, large pile
no floor really
got a ruger 1022 never fired still in platic with some 50 clips up there for a really rainy day...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_so yesturday i installed an ex fan in my basement i smoke allot

Sounds like someone is growing in their basement to me,but i wouldnt know










Hmmm, pot smoke. Reminds me of work.








So what are you guys up to this weekend? Car show for me, hoping to get some test and tune in tonight. Didn't go Wednesday as planned, but we all know about plans. For the weak.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i got to wire up an ansel fire system for a resturant today
pull the cord, all cooking eq, lights & makeup air fan shuts off, ex fan comes on
so up on the roof, the new inspector wants me to drill through the roof to attach the conduit raceway securely.
hahhahahahhaahhahahahahah
so instead i got a 12' piece of 4x4 qca treated wood, threw two 60 lb bags of concrete on each end of the board & call that "secured"
attached the 2 ends of the rigid piece with 4' sections of flexable watertight conduit
in the real world, a huge man could kick that as hard as he could in 8" of snow & it wouldn't move an inch before it sent him over the side of the building
plus the roofers can move it to fix the already leaking roof
finally getting a minute off during the week to sit 
thats over


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

VAG_COM is fun. 12 error codes on the passat!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_ 8' flour lights end to end from one end of the house to the other in the attic with a 6 switch









I'm curious, what's a flour light, is it the same as the one they use in Easybake Ovens?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hmmm, pot smoke. Reminds me of work.










Ha, made me look at your profile to see what it is you do.








A friend of mine now works in a medical doja dispensary in Boulder. Hopefully he can avoid taking his work home with him.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*











_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:27 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
Ha, made me look at your profile to see what it is you do.








A friend of mine now works in a medical doja dispensary in Boulder. Hopefully he can avoid taking his work home with him.

Yeah, and I teach one course in a greenhouse. Let's just say there is great interest in growing "houseplants" in my class clientelle. I can always pick them out when they ask a lot of questions about spider mites. (LOL, as if the frequent trips to the vending machines aren't enough of a tip-off.)

Oh, EDIT: First my hubby is an idiot. He calls his Mustang mechanic (I refuse 

CRASH!!!!

Wait...dishwasher crisis...
Edit again. Yeah, hubby overextends the top rack of the dishwasher, which then crashes and makes a ton of noise and he's unable to fix it. Which involves putting the wheels back on the track and inserting a pin to keep it in place.








Yeah, so the 'stang would not start. And he calls his mechanic because I refuse to touch it, on principal. He always needs stupid stuff done on it right now and I am sick of it, so I refuse. Anyway, the "no start condition" was caused by??>>>???????















Take a wild guess.












_Modified by punchbug at 9:48 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, TDN people! I have a good beer menu going, no Fin though. I have to go an hour or two out of town to get that, which MAY happen. On the roster: Creemore Springs Lager, Steamwhistle (maybe enough for cholland anyway), Stella d'Artois and a small amount of the Legere, Ephemere (the pomme version), Alexander Keith's in the regular IPA and white versions, and whatever the boy has on tap, which is usually Brava. I'll get some Hoegaarden if the LCBO ever has some, and maybe some Heineken and Corona if there is interest. And Marc, the Brits have landed in my beer cellar.















Requests will be considered....if I have time for a trip.


_Modified by punchbug at 10:01 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, TDN people! I have a good beer menu going, no Fin though. I have to go an hour or two out of town to get that, which MAY happen. On the roster: Creemore Springs Lager, Steamwhistle (maybe enough for cholland anyway), Stella d'Artois and a small amount of the Legere, Ephemere (the pomme version), Alexander Keith's in the regular IPA and white versions, and whatever the boy has on tap, which is usually Brava. I'll get some Hoegaarden if the LCBO ever has some, and maybe some Heineken and Corona if there is interest. And Marc, the Brits have landed in my beer cellar.















Requests will be considered....if I have time for a trip.

_Modified by punchbug at 10:01 AM 8-14-2009_

Damn! I really got screwed on this vacation deal!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, TDN people! I have a good beer menu going, no Fin though. I have to go an hour or two out of town to get that, which MAY happen. On the roster: Creemore Springs Lager, Steamwhistle (maybe enough for cholland anyway), Stella d'Artois and a small amount of the Legere, Ephemere (the pomme version), Alexander Keith's in the regular IPA and white versions, and whatever the boy has on tap, which is usually Brava. I'll get some Hoegaarden if the LCBO ever has some, and maybe some Heineken and Corona if there is interest. And Marc, the Brits have landed in my beer cellar.















Requests will be considered....if I have time for a trip.

_Modified by punchbug at 10:01 AM 8-14-2009_

I was actually going to bring a pack of Steam Whistle... but if you've got some already, I can see about getting some Fin at the well-stocked T-dot LCBO's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Was checking the Scirocco Team Giessen's website to see if the pics from the Mammutreffen I attended were up and look what I found:








That would be me and Mandy sitting across from our friend Kira.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (yup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, TDN people! I have a good beer menu going, no Fin though. I have to go an hour or two out of town to get that, which MAY happen. On the roster: Creemore Springs Lager, Steamwhistle (maybe enough for cholland anyway), Stella d'Artois and a small amount of the Legere, Ephemere (the pomme version), Alexander Keith's in the regular IPA and white versions, and whatever the boy has on tap, which is usually Brava. I'll get some Hoegaarden if the LCBO ever has some, and maybe some Heineken and Corona if there is interest. And Marc, the Brits have landed in my beer cellar.















Requests will be considered....if I have time for a trip.


Lots of great sellection you have there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We might also have some brisket too.
















... and Princess Auto ROCKS!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Lots of great sellection you have there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We might also have some brisket too.
















... and Princess Auto ROCKS!!!









Mmmm, brisket, Montreal (err, Metal) stylz!
And thanks again for that eh? I see there's some Hoegaarden to go with the new tools. I grabbed something from the Eastwood candy store this morning...must be tools weekend eh? 








And yeah, where to start. I'll post later today, but last night Klausie and I reached a personal best. But it was JUST NOT GOOD ENOUGH, dammit. Anyway, we did a "family night" at the strip last night...Adam/Skidoo had the best times of course (low 11s) , followed by Denny in the 'stang, and then me. Seems I can only make five pounds...which puts me at about the same place I was with the high compression pistons. THAT has got to change!!
It was an OSCA night (Ontario Street Cars Association) These guys have some SERIOUSLY fast cars, and attitudes that are bigger than the universe. (we were ALL just running time trials)
Anyway, in the midst of all that V8 inspired testosterone, was a breath of fresh air. The Supra club had decided to make it their weekend track event. Long story short, a very cool group of people from what I could tell, and very much like ours. They were from all over, and there's someone on here that knows one of the guys I met from the Carolinas....they were from all over. I just extended an invitation to them to come to TDN, we'll see if they reply. It would be cool to add some other 80's hatchs to the mix. These guys had all kinds of mods going, one guy had a Lexus engine stuffed into his, and it sounded like the hounds of hell; VERY angry...
AND, I ran into an old friend in his Focus..I'll post up pics later. But it was an interesting evening even if MY car didn't do too much of interest. OKay, moar beer, and then get some purple car detailed for the show tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by punchbug at 10:41 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Where IS everybody?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I had a b'day party to attend this afternoon for one of Brad's friends - surprise 40th.
But before that I was off flying this:








'Tis a 1937 Fairchild 24 owned by one of the local CFIs. He's been dying to hear what it sounds like from the ground (since everyone tells him just how sweet it sounds - inverted straight 6) and so after doing a couple landings with me, he got out and had his chance to listen. It was a little nerve-wracking to be flying someone else's antique that can be a little squirrelly on the ground (tailwheel landing gear - it's like driving your car in reverse at 50 mph, with your feet.) but I managed without problem. Something I'd love to get to do again....


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_it's like driving your car in reverse at 50 mph, with your feet.

You're a brave soul. 
That's a pretty plane. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

1937 !!!
very interesting
WOW is mom upsidedown


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun, that is so cool, and if anyone can fly it, you can! I spent the day cleaning the purple one. We're off early for breakfast and then off to the big city. There should be pictures...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I spent the day cleaning the purple one. We're off early for breakfast and then off to the big city. There should be pictures...

I'll be waiting! And be sure to look up Ben / Meredith & the T-Dot crew while you're there 'eh?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

wife & i read the last pg together...ahhh
she says "if is see you talking to punchbug, i'm gonna punch your bug" http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

edit


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:24 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

I just got home from Brian's (vwleadfoot) "Cincy East". It was a very nice time in a very picturesque waterfront setting.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

One of these years I'll make it to Cincy East, but first I need to make Bonelli in a Scirocco, maybe next year to Bonelli.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Truly amazing! I need to learn how to fly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_wife & i read the last pg together...ahhh
she says "if is see you talking to punchbug, i'm gonna punch your bug" http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

So do I need to log back in as my other identity then?








And your other post? Not following, but I'll talk about beer less. Maybe.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Morning everybody. Too bloody hot to get a whole lot accomplished this weekend. But I helped the guy at the shop do a "frame-off" on his 08 Ford superduty that he just bought. Some lady rear-ended him 4 hours after he bought it.







While the bed was off, he was going to paint the frame, amazing how much rust is under there on a truck that is 1 year old and has 12,000 miles on it. (and cost about 40k)
Oh yeah, some strange happenings last night too. I was cleaning up in the kitchen late last night and heard some really loud bangs, like two gunshots, really close. Went outside, nothing. Walked around with the flashlight and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Later while we were trying to sleep, kept hearing strange noises, could have just been because we were still jumpy. Got up this morning, and found my Corrado had been egged.







Nothing like spending the morning with a bucket of warm soapy water scrubbing egg off of your car. It left a pretty good sized bulls-eye on the right rear quarter. I know I didn't see the egg when I went out earlier that night.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Truly amazing! I need to learn how to fly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























If that's not enough inspiration, perhaps this is. A snippet from yesterday....
















































There's something about flying an old biplane (or two in this case) that is indescribably good for the soul.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You look awesome in the 'helmet'.
MeThinks you need some of these:








And that first pic? Looks like something out of an instructional video in shop class.
_Never, EvAR, reach between the two wheesl. They could grab your clothing and crush your hand etc etc etc...._


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Daun? Yeah, there's something very pure about it, considering the brutish round thing up in front of you. 
But stepping back a few days for pictures here, I'll post up from Friday night at the drags and eventually finish uploading from the show yesterday.
Okay, so despite all the smoke, I'm certain that Klaus could drive under this thing AND back for another pass by the time this guy finished the quarter. But he did put on a good smoke show. Yep, ******** out here...








Here are some FORD guys bonding at the track. What's the deal with THAT?







Oh, that would be my Klausie too







(George was doing the official photos at the show Sunday too so he's still hanging out with the VW folks at least)








More of the same, with the Joe Conde's fast Honda in the foreground. This is a strange picture because it was really a V8 event.








My boy on the sled and one of the many bikes he killed off in the quarter. He loves his sled.








That's it for now.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:26 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, time to order (another) new motor mount for the diesel, managed to royally screw up the first one, and going to have my brother-in-law machinist help me properly press it in to the sleeve. Also going to get a new master cylinder for that caddy. Jen's car broke down last Friday, needs a new waterpump and headgaskets (dang Subaru), so she's going to be driving that while her car is being repaired. Much like you Cathy, that is a car I won't work on out of principle. That and it's way too new, everything is electronic, drives me nuts.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, both of the guys I know at my FLAPS, that give me a discount on everything, are gone for a couple days


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeeesh, trying not to get a heat stroke and still get some yardwork done. Not likely to happen. I could just wait till evening, but my blood all flies off into the woods that way. Anyway, here are a few pictures from "VAGKRAFT: Canada's Premier VW Event". 
Okay, so here's a familiar car lined up with the rest of the A1s. The bar was VERY high. This nice red 16V joined in from the non-judged area, and it was a beauty! Hopefully we'll see it again at TDN!








Next in the line was a familiar Cosmos MkI, the one with this TBird charger tucked nicely into the bay. It finished up third I think, and I'd have had a tough time judgeing this group of fine cars; I don't envy the judges their job. Here's the engine bay of that one:








Then we have a modified Arctic Blue Metallic boosted 16V. He had a pair of P slots strapped onto the roof racks; a nice touch!:








Shhot, I still need to upload the pics of Mikey's viper green class winner...I'll get on that tonight!








Anyway...here's theRocDoc's cedar green 81. I have a soft spot for this car, can't imagine why

















Here's a car for Fraser, a Jetta with a plaid hood, and it was for sale too!! There was a lot of plaid goodness going on at this show, to be honest!








Everyone likes to see a clean 16V bay, right??? (not exactly stock, is it?







)








Let's counteract that with some CIS, please:








And I havd a chance to tour my upholstery guy through the purple one and discuss interior options with a swatch of my "mystery cow" in hand...bad things may happen this winter if finances permit. Maybe even if they don't, that stock interior is crunchy! 
Required purple interior image:








More later, gonna go hack and slash some more in the yard!





_Modified by punchbug at 3:52 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wow,3 days off and I maybe did 4 hours worth of work.I'd forgotten what weekends were for! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

damn. its hot in this garage.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Okay, back from the garden, had a shower, and a few hours of bonding with the purple one (and my old friend C-GZXJ







) And I do love that purple car, let me tell you!
So time to post up a few more pics from the show. Still none of the viper green one, those will come before long though!
OKay, there were some VERY sexy German girls there:








Nice booty eh?








And these two older ones:








ANybody recognixe these stars behind the Foster Grants?
















HINT: both have ties to Cincy....








Some seats for cholland: 








(this car had a shaved bay with a very nice VR in it...gotta love the old skoolers!)
And another for Fraser:








That's it for now. Things to sandblast after some ice cream!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Fraser and I are proud to introduce Lucy Goosey our new 16v black scirocco. She is beautiful. ALthough I have no ownership... it is ours... because I said so and I am a princess I mean seriously duh, i'm always right. But anyhow, pictures to come. We are happy and excited although she needs a new waterpump and who knows if she will be ready for H20(I want her to be) because fraser doesnt have a place to keep her up in PA to work on her (Sadness) ..... 
pictures and updates to come.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Hurry up with the pics already!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hurry up with the pics already!

Please, this is princess time...... dont get your panties in a twist


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Please, this is princess time...... dont get your panties in a twist

A picture is worth a thousand words. And honestly, I can't be bothered to do all this reading. So pictures are in order.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Yeah, they know the rules. Like what the hell???????
Here are some to chew on while we wait...(taps fingers on desk) Pitter Patter there Fraser!!!
Anyway, here's Mikey's car, a few shots. It really does not matter how you aim a camera at this thing, it's just beautiful:
Here's the bay, and it's amazing how that monster turbo tucks in there...








More:








Wheels used to have gold inserts, and pink was already spoken for:








Classic chrome shot:








In a different colour, we have this clean shaven example (not a Rocco eh?):








And as a finale, here's an older German gent. This one could take me for a moustache ride any day of the week!








Okay, that's it. It's Fraser's turn.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:43 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

^^Hot stuff right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Yeah, well, no more pics from me, so someone else has to take up the slack. So who's doing TDN?? Anyone excited about it yet? Weather outlook is not so great, but I have no control of that. We can roll 'em in the rain anyway.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
ANybody recognixe these stars behind the Foster Grants?








HINT: both have ties to Cincy....










Meredith!








I want an R8. You just had to post a picture of that. Any more by chance??
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blargh, splitting my available cash between working on 3 cars makes progress slow


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey Taylor, does the mech vacuum pump on your diesel have the same nose cone as the 1.6l gas distributor? I finally got my lathe up and running, I've been saving for a 3ph inverter, turns out someone had already swapped out the motor and wired it for 120v 1 ph.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the gear on the diesel is reverse cut from a gas motor. The timing belt runs on the opposite side of the intermediate shaft pulley, so the gear is reverse cut to spin the oil pump in the correct direction


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OK, I'll need a vacuum pump to cut down then, I can check out a Hans and see if he has one, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I don't think I've ever seen it rain this hard before.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't think I've ever seen it rain this hard before.









And they were calling for rain all day here, and not a drop. Ceilings were good and low though, and it's humid as all get out. But it was good convertible weather, except for some significant foul smells near the dump http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Boo Ya!!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:22 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

oh look dont own ****


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_oh look dont own ****

Oh, but I *DO* own. NOW I get to edit, after posting a meelion and a half picktars on the last page....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one nice thing about driving my diesel, no MS tuning







nice to just drive a car and not want to tinker with VE/AFR bins, after-start enrichment, etc. It just drives. Though I do need to re-time the injection pump, I think I got it a little too far advanced when putting things back together last night.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, it's not ladylike to admit that you like a good screw, but hey, what can I say?







Well, technically it would be a bolt I guess. Let's just say that it's in a very warm place, and it will be getting twisted in a bit more tomorrow when it cools down. I gained a few pounds, but I can stand to gain a few more.







THEN to the track. WOOT!
Wish me luck, not sure what a JH can take, but I'll soon figure that out I'm guessing....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh, just to clarify, the screw makes this spring have more "sproing".











_Modified by punchbug at 7:10 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*









edited
what a nice forum


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, it's not ladylike to admit that you like a good screw, but hey, what can I say?







THEN to the track. WOOT!
Wish me luck, not sure what a JH can take, but I'll soon figure that out I'm guessing....


try to get it on the dyno before you blow it up, eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
try to get it on the dyno before you blow it up, eh?









Hmmm, three days till the dyno, that sounds like a challenge! Pretty sure I could blow it up that fast if I really worked at it!
I'm also pretty sure at 5 lbs (where it was) it would have a fatter torque curve, but not be making much more power than when I dynoed it last time, at least if ETs are any indication. 5lbs plus 8.5:1 CR may in fact come out close to 11:1 NA (previous dyno on previous block). Or at least the quarter mile times indicate it's pretty close.
But I will not find that out; 5 lbs is history. I think it should handle more than 6.5, but the jury's out on that I suppose. May as well crank it up a bit, hell if 16Vs can do 7, this one should be able to do that anyways. Not going insane here, but what's the point if it only "feels" faster? I'll aim for 7 or 8 pounds, that's all I'm looking for. Not expecting to make huge numbers on the dyno, to be honest.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:15 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

/me eyes wheel spacers...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_one nice thing about driving my diesel, no MS tuning







nice to just drive a car and not want to tinker with VE/AFR bins, after-start enrichment, etc. It just drives. Though I do need to re-time the injection pump, I think I got it a little too far advanced when putting things back together last night.

...That must mean you got the Caddy on the road, yippie!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Got my lathe reassembled and running, WOOT!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

So what are you going to turn on tht lathe? I have a sand/soda blaster to assemble. And I still need to get the soda, there's a place not too far away that sells it in bulk. Look out rusty Cabby. Next week will probably be "Cabby beautification week", since I bought this blaster just for her. This week is about other more evil things...muahahaha.....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i remember needing a lathe
i have a hand held soda blaster for body work
i remember the massive, audible, huge static elec arcs going through my hand that touched the car as the soda flew into it. yeaoch !!!
been waiting for the dental college to end summer break
my uninsured azz will be sitting in the dental hygenist chair today
just about rather get a prostate exam
that would be quicker
i can hear it now "that's the smallest mouth we've ever seen"
"are you sure you're opening up your mouth all the way"
"i've got the smallest child mouth jack in there"
"can you put this in since we can't"
evidently i don't have a flip top head...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I have a sand/soda blaster to assemble. And I still need to get the soda, there's a place not too far away that sells it in bulk. Look out rusty Cabby. 

Cool! Is it a stand-alone type deal? Always wondered how well they worked. Cabinets are nice, but also kinda a pain and they really kill your back if you are doing- oh, say 3 hours worth of A2 accessory bracketry.







I've also never used soda so if you manage some pics of the process that would be neato!
Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Cool! Is it a stand-alone type deal? Always wondered how well they worked. Cabinets are nice, but also kinda a pain and they really kill your back if you are doing- oh, say 3 hours worth of A2 accessory bracketry.







I've also never used soda so if you manage some pics of the process that would be neato!
Brendan

It's a cannister type deal; so we'll see. I've never used one before either, but it's likely not too tough. I have a manual, I can read. And I have lots of stuff to test it out on. I'll proably be using glass first because I have some rims to do; they won't fit too well into my little blast cabinet. Soda's more for the rusty body metal. Still not sure if I'll paint or do the Easy Bake Oven on the rims. I'm guessing they will be a beast to get a good coat of powder onto; they have lots of corners (snowflakes). Regardless, they will come out better than they are now.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The first thing you'll notice with the canister style blaster is your medium gets everywhere, and those little bits of whatever sting, you'll want to put up some sort of wall system and a plastic sheet to catch the soda or glass beads etc.. otherwise you will end up going through tons of the stuff. Move anything you don't want scratched out of the shop before you begin.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I need to turn a cap foe the cut down distributor on the car I'm installing Megasquirt on, probably a few other things too, I'll just play around and see what I can make.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I wasn't thinking of using it indoors actually (unless it was going to be in the boy's new shop, which has nothing much in it), and a wall system is a good idea. I may even set up something of a "room" between the shops, the alleyway is narrow enough that this would be simple to do. I was going to use some poly or tarping underneath, and strain the media collected for reuse hopefully. I figured it would be a huge mess, (if the interior of the blast cabinet is any indication.) I should be able to set up a dedicated out of the way spot for it at any rate. Okay, gotta get out of here.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4528010


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds like a good time Tyler


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

hard not to mention your scir is faster








my 84 SC scir held up to a mildly preped 930 up to 100, with turns
getting on the highway back in 03 when i got rid of it
of course i had ear plugs, no door panels & redline 5th as i got on the highway where he thought the race began, but hey
i love pulling on any porsche on the highway in my passat
not much cornering involved there, just passengers








other news:
my dental school visit only took 4 hours - free
got to go back twice for hard core scaling cleaning - also free
well worth having students learn on me
just had to wait all summer till class got back in


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

i couldn't resist to throw that in there.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Tornado sirens are going off and we're under a tornado warning but it's not even storming bad outside.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

So who might I be able to stop in and see between Boulder City NV and Dayton OH in the next couple weeks?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So who might I be able to stop in and see between Boulder City NV and Dayton OH in the next couple weeks?

I see how it is. You can't come see ME, but whatever....








Oh, my day so far:
topless







, cloudless







, more topless







, then green














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 1:50 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I see how it is. You can't come see ME, but whatever....









Cathy, you'd jump at this too. An all-expenses paid trip from Las Vegas to home in a '46 North American Navion.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

So, let me get this straight, you've ditched me two weekends in a row for airplanes???





















Do I have that correct?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, let me get this straight, you've ditched me two weekends in a row for airplanes???





















Do I have that correct?

Ummmm....................
Do I *have* to answer this? It's one of those "mom" questions where there is no right answer.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, let me get this straight, you've ditched me two weekends in a row for airplanes???





















Do I have that correct?


And you wouldn't do the same?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
And you wouldn't do the same?

Depends on the thickness of the pilot's glasses. Daun will understand that one. Hope he was drinking something that went out his nose when he read it actually....
And to answer, no, I hate to fly.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Replaced a wheel bearing on the Scirocco today. The left rear had a little play in it. The outer bearing was pretty much done.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I haven't seen my Scirocco in 2 days now...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Posting from Windows 7 - it's installed on my computer. Works awesome. In fact, it's WAY better than Vista or XP were. 
It's much faster. Less processes running. Vista showed about 65 processes running, XP showed 48. This shows 43. It also uses FAR FAR less memory than both. Right now showing 672MB used out of 4GB. This is with full Aero Glass, Internet Explorer, and my Verizon card program running.
Everything works too. My EVDO card actually works fine on here, unlike on Vista where it randomly wouldn't start for no reason.
The new taskbar is rather neat, it's kind of a hybrid between the way Windows 3.1 worked, and how a Mac OS works. Icons show up on the bar at the bottom. You can hover over them and see the window previews, do stuff, close them without bringing them up.
The craziest thing is how fast this thing boots though. From the time I touch the power button to the time I can move the mouse to open an Internet Browser - less than 15 seconds. It sleeps quick. It even changes screen resolutions WAY faster.
Here's the thing though... It's not better than Vista. It IS Vista. Vista with everything fixed, and with the interface made more responsive.
In more Scirocco related news, my car is on the fritz. I'm guessing it's a timing-related issue, but I've got a crazy bouncy idle, and stalling issues. I installed a Vacuum restrictor in my Megasquirt's MAP sensor line, and it helped a little, but it didn't fix the problem. Time to go over timing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Posting from Windows 7 - it's installed on my computer. Works awesome. In fact, it's WAY better than Vista or XP were. 
It's much faster. Less processes running. Vista showed about 65 processes running, XP showed 48. This shows 43. It also uses FAR FAR less memory than both. Right now showing 672MB used out of 4GB. This is with full Aero Glass, Internet Explorer, and my Verizon card program running.
Everything works too. My EVDO card actually works fine on here, unlike on Vista where it randomly wouldn't start for no reason.
The new taskbar is rather neat, it's kind of a hybrid between the way Windows 3.1 worked, and how a Mac OS works. Icons show up on the bar at the bottom. You can hover over them and see the window previews, do stuff, close them without bringing them up.
The craziest thing is how fast this thing boots though. From the time I touch the power button to the time I can move the mouse to open an Internet Browser - less than 15 seconds. It sleeps quick. It even changes screen resolutions WAY faster.
Here's the thing though... It's not better than Vista. It IS Vista. Vista with everything fixed, and with the interface made more responsive.

Sweet. Maybe I'll upgrade this desktop to that from XP. I hate how long it takes for it to be ready to use after startup, because of the myriad of programs starting.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Running processes aren't really a good way to judge an OS, that all comes down to what programs you keep running, either via the startup items, or services that run in the background


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Depends on the thickness of the pilot's glasses. Daun will understand that one. Hope he was drinking something that went out his nose when he read it actually....

You got your wish. Brad just handed me a drink and toasted to the death of the engine in the Bonanza. It's rebuild time.








And to the glasses comment - THIS Navion has NOTHING TO DO with Mr. Munzer. A guy here on the field has been looking for one for some time, and made the deal on this one today:
http://www.trade-a-plane.com/clsfdspecs/828205
Rick has basically no Navion time, and truthfully not a lot of time period - has had his ticket for a year or so. I'm going along because I a) have some Navion time and b) have a flexible enough schedule for the moment.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I haven't seen my Scirocco in 2 days now...

Either one? Must be enjoying the Caddy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't know if enjoying is quite the correct word, but I have been driving it exclusively.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I don't know if enjoying is quite the correct word, but I have been driving it exclusively.

Nice though, I've been enjoying the Scirocco. I broke down and bought a floor jack today. The rear is now a smudge lower and the front a smudge higher. We'll see if it still rubs. I hope not.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You got your wish. Brad just handed me a drink and toasted to the death of the engine in the Bonanza. It's rebuild time.








And to the glasses comment - THIS Navion has NOTHING TO DO with Mr. Munzer. A guy here on the field has been looking for one for some time, and made the deal on this one today:
http://www.trade-a-plane.com/clsfdspecs/828205
Rick has basically no Navion time, and truthfully not a lot of time period - has had his ticket for a year or so. I'm going along because I a) have some Navion time and b) have a flexible enough schedule for the moment.

Oh I knew who the Navion was for. But what's up with the Bo? 
And YAY!! I got served a summons. A small quote: "On the occasion in question, she was an incompetent driver lacking in reasonable skill, ability, training and self command and should not have been operating a motor vehicle"....."She was operating a vehicle that she knew or ought to have known was not in fit or working mechanical condition"..."She was operating a motor vehicle when her ability to do so was impaired by alcohol, drugs, or fatigue, or a combination thereof"....
This in regards to the accident I had in my own driveway, when buddy skipped the ditch and hit ME at a high rate of speed in the middle of a big dust cloud. Yeah, I was negligent because I didn't check for drivers emerging from the bushes too. I've had no accidents since I got my license when I was 16. Okay, I DID kill that raccoon. But he was suicidal.








Buddy is 28 and still on a beginner's, and therefore not even legal to drive. (And was likely high) I will need restraint not to rip this guy's face off. I'm pissed. It goes on to say I may have been on the cell or listening to an iPOd, or .....
And the worst part is this guy is sketchy enough to do damage to my private property. I need a meaner dog. Like, why do I deserve this. I would never hurt anyone. And my Bug did NOT deserve to get hit in my own driveway.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I fixed my passat on Monday. It needed a new coil. I like that car a lot.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, if it happened on a private road/driveway, you should never even have to go to court


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well, my car would have been "entering the driveway" when it was hit. And I was doing as I always do, turning into my driveway, signalling, maintaining control of my vehicle, checking my mirrors; all that. He just coldn't see me because of the dust, was going too fast and made a poor choice of side to pass me on. Usually a right hand turning car should be passed on the left. No clue why he tried to pass me on the right. I don't have any ill will towards him, but I'm not happy with him blaming me for his lack of experience and judgement. 
In other news. Klaus is solidly in the 15s at 7 lbs. This is a first for this car, and I'm not as happy as I should be about it, because I need a longer bolt and more boost. He could be faster. But he ran well, and took the abuse I dished out happily. He's such a fun little car. 
Hey tward, what's the spring action on that Weber 70mm like? Mine's too touchy, and I'd like to know if anyone's got a solution for making it a wee bit less on/off. I know it's that way, but mine makes it tough to hold an rpm at launch. Some extra resistance may be a good thing. A stray mosquito could put my car at wide open throttle. And Daun, you'll like this, I slowed down at an intersection last night, engine idling. I caught myeslf listening for a stall horn....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Posting from Windows 7 - it's installed on my computer. Works awesome. In fact, it's WAY better than Vista or XP were. 


Glad your experiences pretty much match mine. I've been testing it on a spare laptop at work for several months now. The laptop is no scorcher either, Celeron 1.7, 1G RAM. W7 simply FLIES on it. These units originally came with Vista Business, when we found out that one of the training programs would not work with Vista, we downgraded to XP. Vista chugged along, and wouldn't even run Aero on these. Now, I have the Full Aero going, no services tweaked, NOTHING- and it just screams. It's probably as fast as my fully tweaked-to-the hilt Vista box at home, as far as the OS is concerned. 
Have you tried the Media Center yet? It is AWSOME. The internet TV section, while still under beta, is going to kick ass for Home-theater PC's. Another thing I don't understand, is that these laptops before would stutter while playing DVD's, on W7, it's perfect. (by the way, W7 has a built-in DVD decoder, FINALLY!!)
MS finally got it right on this one. I'll be due to re-build my box at home this fall, right around the release date of W7, so that works out. Probably going to get a Technet subscription and get it for a bit cheaper.








If anyone cares about the super-geek stuff, I have joined it to the domain, it handles group policy stuff just like a nice obedient PC should.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh I knew who the Navion was for. But what's up with the Bo? 


It started as a bad mag check. Investigation determined low compression in #5 cylinder. Pulling the offending cylinder showed the exhaust valve not seating correctly and sticking rings, to say nothing of the metal shavings from where the piston was scraping the cylinder wall. Since it's pretty close to recommended TBO and the oil consumption is creeping higher and we'd planned to pull the engine for overhaul this winter anyway.... yeah, the Bo is grounded.
And a SUMMONS? OMG that's just.....





















Like, WTH?
Stall warning... lol.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Wife passed her new job test with flying colors! Gave my job a tentative 2 week notice! Finally! Light at the end of the tunnel.This has been a 2 year wait.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Wife passed her new job test with flying colors! Gave my job a tentative 2 week notice! Finally! Light at the end of the tunnel.This has been a 2 year wait.

Great news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Damn,I hate this job,knowing I'm leaving makes it worse,not better,until I can escape,lol


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Worked half a day today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But that is because I have a guy on vacation and accumulated some OT. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And have a store meeting on Sunday(I don't work weekends and live 45 minutes from work) 6-8a.m. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But making the most of today, cooked a couple things to add to the Garlic Butter Linguini:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Gar....love lobstah


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So who might I be able to stop in and see between Boulder City NV and Dayton OH in the next couple weeks?
Well, OKC is somewhere around halfway. There are a couple of 'rocco folks here, and my Fox wagon thinks it's a Scirocco (at least it was certainly screwing with my head to rival any red 16V!







) For proof, a partial account of my weekend...
Oh, and Wiley Post airport is relatively close to my office, and IIRC one of my co-workers crews an old P-51 there somewhere...

_Modified by kerensky at 3:37 PM 8-20-2009_


_Modified by kerensky at 3:38 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

*drools* I tried out a new sushi place...not bad, not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, OKC is somewhere around halfway.

I noticed that. Plus an old friend (and former 'rocco owner) is in OKC for a few weeks, would be good to catch up with him.
IF I get to go. Right now it sounds like he may be taking someone else instead. We'll see.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not scirocco related, but I stopped by my shop this evening to test fit my R8's on the Caddy. Bottom line, they rub. But not where I expected. They rub up against my coilovers in the front, so a 5mm spacer should take car of that, *but* then they will rub on the fenders. So now, instead of just needing air-shocks to bring the back end up a bit, I need spacers on the front







the things we do to make our vehicles look presentable








oh, and a little bit of Scirocco content, I did get to see both of my cars while at the shop


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now that I check my bank account, none of that is going to happen for quite some time


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Today was neat.
Got to work this evening and got warned by [one of] my boss[es] that a tornado had just touched down about four blocks away, in the middle of downtown Toronto. I spent the first hour or so of work staring out the office window watching one of the most ridiculous storms I've ever seen. I now know what colour the clouds turn when a funnel cloud is forming








And if you don't believe me, this video is from just north of the city. Wild. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTxTWc0ShAg


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

glad your safe
tornados are kool to look at toronto
reminded me of a horror flick
tornado! run outside towards it!!! - probablywhat i would of done








i've been storing up f-ups for this month
i haven't been paid on half of what i've done this month
although i was working everyday, last 3 sats, to get my vrt on the road
looked at the bank account - FAIL
oh well it's fri, last day of the week to work for free i guess


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

My family went through a tornado some years ago....It was like a war zone,national guard,prisoners doing cleanup......no deaths.The newspaper showed where the tornado(s) lifted back off the ground....the house next door to me....we were amazingly spared.And yes it does sound like a freight train


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Tick,tick,tick........slow clock


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welp, our sales guy screwed up another one. All because he's trying to do **** that's outside of his job description.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Posting from Windows 7 - it's installed on my computer. Works awesome. In fact, it's WAY better than Vista or XP were. 
It's much faster. Less processes running. Vista showed about 65 processes running, XP showed 48. This shows 43. It also uses FAR FAR less memory than both. Right now showing 672MB used out of 4GB. This is with full Aero Glass, Internet Explorer, and my Verizon card program running.
Everything works too. My EVDO card actually works fine on here, unlike on Vista where it randomly wouldn't start for no reason.
The new taskbar is rather neat, it's kind of a hybrid between the way Windows 3.1 worked, and how a Mac OS works. Icons show up on the bar at the bottom. You can hover over them and see the window previews, do stuff, close them without bringing them up.
The craziest thing is how fast this thing boots though. From the time I touch the power button to the time I can move the mouse to open an Internet Browser - less than 15 seconds. It sleeps quick. It even changes screen resolutions WAY faster.
Here's the thing though... It's not better than Vista. It IS Vista. Vista with everything fixed, and with the interface made more responsive.
In more Scirocco related news, my car is on the fritz. I'm guessing it's a timing-related issue, but I've got a crazy bouncy idle, and stalling issues. I installed a Vacuum restrictor in my Megasquirt's MAP sensor line, and it helped a little, but it didn't fix the problem. Time to go over timing.

Hey, sounds like Mac OSX Leopard!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I <3 C&H


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

WTH? This thread was nearly at the bottom of the page!
Spent the last couple hours helping Brad with food prep for tomorrow's party. It's turned from a being a gathering of a few friends to a huge to-do... as long as the weather is flyable.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Obviously I can't see the video, but was the sky yellow? It was crazy yellow here, and I've always heard that a tornado sky was yellow ( well, then very black I imagine). This weather is nuts. I left the house to go flying yesterday morning...it was pouring so hard I couldn't believe the weather observations, but figured I could fly the sim if I had to. Anyway, I had to slow down it was dumping so hard and I was hydroplaning. Got to the airport and and it was clears skies and gorgeous. Crazy. Looks like rain will be our freind all weekend, not so good for the track.
RoccoJulie, Will (from Dunnville) and 16VChris from Maryland are here (as is Jim Edwards, he has this total sleeper of a Maxima that runs 10s in the quarter mile, and nice "tweaks" like the gym bag in the front footwell that hides the NOS bottle.) He and Julie had a real geek-fest going here....lots of computer stuff to discuss on thier cars. We'll meet the rest of the crew at the "truth machine" this morning. I think we should get a pool going and see who can guess the dyno numbers most closely.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i drove through an area after an F5 tornado we had here in kansas
a decade or so ago - tornado alley
everything smelled burned in the area
the trees were raw
poured foundations had every pipe & wire cleaned off flush to the concrete...
ah yes the truth machine becons us all
a maxima in the tens would be over 500 ..?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well I have been well not busy, but I haven't had the internet. We moved out of the hotel and into our new house, lost internet until last night when I was finally able to get the cable guy to come out. 
Mike passed his Falcon check ride and is officially back to work. 
(Edit for ownage)


















_Modified by jedilynne at 9:50 AM 8-22-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121....m245


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^sex
just went to the shop and picked up the '80, was nice to press down on the loud pedal








mowed the lawn, now pondering what house work to tackle next


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Obviously I can't see the video, but was the sky yellow? It was crazy yellow here, and I've always heard that a tornado sky was yellow ( well, then very black I imagine). 

Hmm - it's always been green for us. A very dark wall-cloud with a green tint meant very severe weather, which usually produce tornadoes. 

Anyway, we're at Amber's mom's place tonight. She's holding a BBQ to catch up with her family and old friends. Will's BBQ last night was amazing! DougT was kind enough to chauffeur us around town yesterday and we went to the beach as well as some cool stores. Pictures to come when we get to a faster computer (probably Monday when we get back to her grandparents house).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
mowed the lawn, now pondering what house work to tackle next

D'oh!! The lawn is still calling my name. Been waiting for a month in vain now because I have a roommate who says she "will" mow it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Glad you guys are having fun, yes Will throws awesome bbqs.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

finally mowed the grass fri
a neighbor, mowing another neighbor's lawn for free, cut a path across my front yard, so i went ahead & finished it
it was more like bailing hay with no bailer
the e85 mower has a cool torquey sound as it chugs through 12" of wet grass
5.5 hp converted to e (used a safety pin to waller out the brass main jet, needlenose to tap it back closed a little), drive disconnected, gov spring tweaked
the main problem is going slow enough to let the discharge keep from clogging
hosing off all the extra wet grass from under the deck was necc in the middle of the cut
maybe the grass will die under all that hay


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well, it's official.
A 2 litre ABA is going to be transplanted into the that red thing in my driveway.
potential transplant thread.......


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Well, it's official.
A 2 litre ABA is going to be transplanted into the that red thing in my driveway.
potential transplant thread.......


Cool, so it running well now I presume?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Today I went to the Seal Harbor Auto Museum, because I was in the area(stupid work meeting on my day off at 6am). Another plus was a great Lobster Omelet at Two Cats in BarHarbor. Anyway, here are some pics:











































































































































_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 1:03 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like an awesome place to see


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_looks like an awesome place to see

It sure is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this next week getting ready for the show is going to be crazy for me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this next week getting ready for the show is going to be crazy for me









I can relate







Right now I can't even find the energy to fix my car.
And you know the whole demotion thing? Yeah, less than a week later my boss begged me to take the keys to the store back. I'm stupid enough to do that. 
Putting in my 2 weeks notice tomorrow.







Better things await!
And it's official now...down to 97 pounds.







Just trying to live life to the fullest right now, the mind is there but I'm not really physically capable. Doesn't stop me though!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, we had TDN up here this weekend, and here's a sample picture:








I'll post most of them up in the TDN thread, and I'm sure Julie will toss the dyno results in there too.:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...29377


_Modified by punchbug at 4:23 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wish I could have made TDN this year!!!
Iroczgirl, congrats on your 2-week notice. You deserve it!








I worked on an 08 Ford Superduty again this week. My friend got the bed painted and back on the truck. He had backed it into the yard so he could move something in the garage, and was on a slight incline. When he tried to move it back up, he got stuck in the grass. Yay, open differential on a SUPER DUTY DIESEL truck!!! So I yanked the diff out of it, and we drove up to Summit Racing in Akron and he dropped about $750 on a Detroit True-trac diff. FUN! (not really) The Summit store is pretty amazing though, makes any other speed shop look like a hole-in-the wall. Also amazing is their fully automated warehouse. He paid for the diff at one counter, walked over to another and a guy came out of the warehouse with a cart with his stuff. Pretty amazing when the warehouse looks like the Costco in Idiocracy.
















Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_And it's official now...down to 97 pounds. 
Are you trying to worry us to death, young lady? Someone need to force-feed you some double cheeseburgers?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

awesome pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the mini pipe organ is eye catching
got this today, kind of burnt out on the whole vrt thing
after working my life towards it most the summer & 
finally having paid for enough pieces to put it in the car
i remeber boost being addictive, but the feeling must be long gone
aint motivated a bit
might have a day off this week to start assembling it
still waiting on clutch & inj, so probably not


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

No Sciroccos at Dubs Along the Rockies this year. Very disappointed.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4534560
i couldn't think of anyting to post


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Local guy is selling his 16v S1. - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4535287


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

I couldn't make it, I finally had the chance to get the engine out of the BMW. Let the fun begin.
























Some Scirocco content.










_Modified by 1nsanevwfreak at 8:06 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Are you trying to worry us to death, young lady? Someone need to force-feed you some double cheeseburgers?

I'm really really sorry.







I know it's my fault, I hardly ever eat. At most one meal a day. I've lost any and all appetite. 
Doing what I can, seeing the doctor again tomorrow. I'm sure a switch in jobs will bring my stress level way down too.
I'm so tired, you have no idea.


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Amazing how stress can do that.... After living in the burbs of NYC for 5 years, and the ulcer that ensued... my move back to WI helped and im almost all healed up after 6 months


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'm really really sorry.







I know it's my fault, I hardly ever eat. At most one meal a day. I've lost any and all appetite. 
Doing what I can, seeing the doctor again tomorrow. I'm sure a switch in jobs will bring my stress level way down too.
I'm so tired, you have no idea.
Izzy, in all seriousness, don't be sorry.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wish I could have made TDN this year!!!



X2 I was working on moving again.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

everybody here wants you to get better
for a while now...
you must be learning perserverance
i recently had a severe perspective change
it's easy being nice when someone is nice to me
weird how reality went from i hate everyone 
from simply being treated with a little love everyday
get well girl
we all love you








and you have friends


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

No kidding, but Izzy, try to eat okay? Even if you need to gag back some of those liquid nutriotional shake things. 
And here's the tally. Needed to drive a Scirocco yesterday, 6 hours total. So I'd gassed up:
*KLAUS* before the track and loaded him up with tunes and so on for the trip. On the way back from the track he decided to do the ever popular EEEEEEEeeeEeeeEeeeEeeeEeeeeeeEeeeeeeeeeEeeeeeeeE EEe Eeeee
You know, that classic VW belt squeal. So I parked him and in the morning Chris16Vrocco and I went out to tighten the belt, which is a two person job; this is the alternator setup from hell courtesy of Dr Fronkensteen. Klaus has always hated alternators. Anyway, the bracket's fine this time (last time it has sheared in half.) Nope. He's sheared off the ear on the head that holds the bloody thing on this time. I do have a spare head, but would rather not go "there" if I can cook up a new version of the Fronkenbracket. Plus the other head needs a few hundred thrown at it just to not leak oil all over the front of the block. So he's parked for a while. Too bad, he was running really well at the track, and is a total blast to drive.
So I move everything over to the:
*PURPLE CAR* after getting my good clothes on. She's been running great, but she's a royal beeotch to start. This time she just would not stay running. Seemed like she was running on the (manual push button) cold start only, so next was to pop off the boot and see if the metering plate was stuck. Which of course it wasn't, but so much for my clean hands. I just cannot go out in public. 
Anyway, time was ticking away, so I push her out of the way and see if :
*Her Royal SIL VER miserableness* will start...and she DOES!! (not that you can count on it) Anyway, push purple back in and I'm finally on the road after moving my junk yet again. She had some marginal starts (hot is worse) but she behaved well and was a total joy to drive as anticipated. 6 hours of country roads, which helped my mood a bit on an otherwise depressing trip. Okay, she needs some tuning. Which I'll do today.
So the tally? Sunday? Three running Roccos. Today? One.
(BTW, none of this seems to be a big deal somehow)
So this morning I yanked a nasty rusty hunk of iron off the dead Digi motor and will use that for a partial bracket for Klaus. I looked for a spare fuel filter for purple car, hers is real old looking and may just be clogged up. Next is a battery swap from Klaus to the headache to see if that's the starting issue, and if not, she'll be getting a new starter. Not getting this one rebuilt again, since it has never made a lot of difference. There's just nothing else left in that starting system that hasn't been buffed and polished, you know?
Love these cars. Really.

















_Modified by punchbug at 6:46 AM 8-25-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 8:06 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

At least you have multiple options!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_At least you have multiple options! 

Yeah, and multiple headaches. Sort of like having multiple cats. Actually, the cars never hit the litter box either. Not that they leak.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I guess my option is to quit working on everything else and put the engine in. It's been 2 years next month since I've driven Alteschule!!! Wife just called,she got her job...........hey boss,I quit!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
get well girl
we all love you








and you have friends










Thank you so much! I haven't given up. Going to have my blood tested again today to see where my white blood cell count is. From the way I feel it's probably off the chart.
I was just starting to feel better, even waxed the roof of the Scirocco a week or so ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I've been at this job for 2 1/2 years,now that I'm leaving ,its as if a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders....not a career job, this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by alteschule at 10:51 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

cell phone as usual - but i couldn't resist
took about 30 pics b4 i finally got a still one
how are the scirocco kittens doing ?








sounds like you're getting a massive engine swapping break http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the last paid vacation i had 3 yrs ago (got fired upon returning...)








let me take out my scvr passat engine, rebuild it with new rings, replaced the cracked pistons with filed down burnt ones
lots of piston slap








this spring i grenaded it mixing xylene & e85, found out the fuel pres gauge jumped a tooth...woops
using burnt pistons in a f...d up block went fine on boost past all kinds of stuff for 2 yrs
i remember you passing my sc passat in your scirocco on 75st some years ago







very strong
























_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:58 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Strong? It was about to blow at that point! I remember also,,,,I was embarrassed,I think it was smoking by then


_Modified by alteschule at 12:47 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am ready to GTFO this office and go work on my truck. master cylinder replacement tonight.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just had the disturbing experience of watching some 1950s vintage porn. OMG what was the point?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I just had the disturbing experience of watching some 1950s vintage porn. OMG what was the point?

I can't even imagine the circumstances surrounding that experience's occurrence.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I got in another 6 or so hours of seat time in the headache today, and I have some uber rare parts to install on her tomorrow. I'll post up pics when I get that done. No love on trying to find a fuel filter for the purple car, and I went to two busy dealerships. I'll have to order it in when I get a new starter for the silver one. She starts, sort of, most of the time. 
Oh, you'll love this. In a quest for POWER I decided to crack out the DPR harness and multimeter and do some tuning on the silver one, so I found a nice remote road and got it all set up. Then I went for a run, and heard this EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeEEEEEEEEE....I figured it was round two of the lovely belt noise, but then realized that for no good reason my horn was sounding non-stop. So I disconnected it and went for a nice dangerous mute drive in Toronto at rush hour. Oh joy.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I just had the disturbing experience of watching some 1950s vintage porn. OMG what was the point?

I know your pain, my boss got into vintage french stag fliks for a while,
eeeeeuuuuuuuggghghhhhck! half those women looked like men with lady horse parts, the other half were doing things with things that create feminin problems.... "as nice and clean as i could put it."


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jaysonhadwick)*

It never ceases to amaze me the kind of stuff people get off to. Sheep, feet, sh*t, fire, trees, piss, torture, printers, 80's sitcoms- you name it, and someone, somewhere, is jerking off to it.








Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

lets not forget doctor & nurse

i keep flashing back to 8v alternator/head mount nightmares
i used all the non ac stuff, but the top adj bracket, that connects the alt to the head hole, i cut in half
drilled a hole at the end of each piece & reattached them with a 1/4" aircraft cable loop
i remember it taking some work to cram that cable into a 2" od loop, with an appropriate clamp, but that absorbed the shock of my driving until i went 8v SC
before that heads & everything in the area kept shattering from a stone stock clutch


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_80's sitcoms- ... someone, somewhere, is jerking off to it. 
Oy, that brings to mind some disturbing images. Thanks *so* much for that.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

This page certainly took a turn.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_OMG what was the point?

I believe the idea is to look for your grandma.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Well, I bought a new car. Its "stick" slides into the engine bay for handy storage, and is released by pushing the back window. Very slick.








Swapped out the interior in my 16V, what do you think? (Yes, it IS that rare....







)








Found this 1967 silver lynx quarter in the process too!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Looks nice, Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wait, that's the Slegato interior, isn't it? Very cool.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I will be AWOL once I quit my job here.The internet provider is working it's way up the highway.Projected install date is Nov. !st


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I will be AWOL once I quit my job here.The internet provider is working it's way up the highway.Projected install date is Nov. !st

You could always go dialup. <ducking>


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You could always go dialup. <ducking>

Oh snap, he went _there_. 
Just don't get a wireless broadband unit from a cell phone company if you have poor cell service in your area. It will be frustrating on the same level as dialup. 
At least with dialup, you know it's going to be slow, my wireless teases me with occasional bursts of speed, then it gets disconnected every 20 seconds, or says it's connected while not actually doing anything.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Swapped out the interior in my 16V, what do you think? (Yes, it IS that rare....







)










Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Found this 1967 silver lynx quarter in the process too! 









Hopefully you did not spend it already, as it is worth more today than it was worth in 1967. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-25-Ca...l1116


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Hopefully you did not spend it already, as it is worth more today than it was worth in 1967.
Is that including adjustment for inflation?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Swapped out the interior in my 16V, what do you think? (Yes, it IS that rare....







)










Hehe... don't get too used to it!
Does look nice doesn't it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
how are the scirocco kittens doing ?


Good - moved them to a box at a week old. They're getting to the point of trying to climb out of it now. I need to get some pics uploaded.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

No phone where I'm going.....already tried the latop connect card,totally worthless,but I did get all of my money back....in a pinch I can get internet through my cell....marginal service...I'll survive.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, finally got my lunch break


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hehe... don't get too used to it!
Does look nice doesn't it?

You drive this to FFC....So I can remove the seats from your car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You drive this to FFC....So I can remove the seats from your car!

<stamps feet> MY seats!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You drive this to FFC....*because it is the only one that runs*!

Fixed that. Guess I should progress towards fixing the "number of cars broken" eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that. Guess I should progress towards fixing the "number of cars broken" eh?

Not a bad idea.








Maybe the silver one sabotaged the other two because it feels left out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that. Guess I should progress towards fixing the "number of cars broken" eh?

Pitter patter! Would be a shame to show up at Lynne's this weekend with the Bug!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Pitter patter! Would be a shame to show up at Lynne's this weekend with the Bug!

Oh it wouldn't be such a shame. Either way I have a place for parking


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that. Guess I should progress towards fixing the "number of cars broken" eh?

What condition are they in, the seats that is?


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I just had the disturbing experience of watching some 1950s vintage porn. OMG what was the point?

I dled a flick off Ares of the 1910 vintage, WTF was I thinking ?







I mean it was grainy and I guess they didn't know what razors were back then, lol.








M has some exciting news, stay tuned for it.










_Modified by ROBZUK at 6:09 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ROBZUK)*

Well, it's official. 
That old red prima donna is getting a heart transplant. The donor organ is a 97 ABA. 
Maybe a transplant thread in the future?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
What condition are they in, the seats that is?


...MY....seats....so never mind. 
So I am seriously going to change over to a cholland sig line. I decided to get a sandblasting job finished that I'd started, just some brackets, so nothing very big/not a long job at all. I'm blasting away, and stop to let the compressor catch up. It runs for what seems like forever, and when it stops there is this God-awful hissing noise. So being the brilliant woman that I am I walk right over beside it to figure out what its problem is. Then I decide that's not so bright since it sounded like it was gonna blow up. So I killed the breaker and it keeps on hissing. Yep, I think the head has a nice honking big crack in it. And can I find the warrantee paperwork?








I just ended up cleaning up my shop which was a big disaster zone. I figure it'll save me time not stepping over all the junk.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Well, it's official. 
That old red prima donna is getting a heart transplant. The donor organ is a 97 ABA. 
Maybe a transplant thread in the future?

I call dibs on the 16v.








In other news, I happened across a center cap for my Centras on eBay, so I'll soon have a complete set again. Now if only I remember to heli-coil the bolt holes in the wheels so they don't fly off again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I call dibs on the 16v.








In other news, I happened across a center cap for my Centras on eBay, so I'll soon have a complete set again. Now if only I remember to heli-coil the bolt holes in the wheels so they don't fly off again.

Awesome! Centras are awesome, now all you need is a MkI to put them on!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Awesome! Centras are awesome, now all you need is a MkI to put them on!









I know, right?









The Centras in question:








The way they were more commonly seen:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Got a phone call from my doctor today. My white blood cell count is up again. This time they're not sure why. More tests will follow in 2 weeks. All I know is that I feel horrible. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
In other news, the alignment on the Scirocco got done today and I spent 3 hours cutting and mounting a duckbill


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Sorry to hear that your feeling crappy,and I hope you start feeling better soon.
I admire your inspiration to get some work done on the Scirocco.
By the way,I really like that AMC you scooped.....nice..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

I love Thursday's...my favorite day of the week....








Good mornin' all.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

My job is semi-freaking out that I'm leaving. After they have let too many people go...lol. Now they are asking for me to do an exit interview.......I refused.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm blasting away, and stop to let the compressor catch up. It runs for what seems like forever, and when it stops there is this God-awful hissing noise. So being the brilliant woman that I am I walk right over beside it to figure out what its problem is. Then I decide that's not so bright since it sounded like it was gonna blow up. So I killed the breaker and it keeps on hissing. Yep, I think the head has a nice honking big crack in it. And can I find the warrantee paperwork?









Cathy,
Mine did the same thing a couple years ago. I coouldn't find my papaer work either so I bought another one while they were onsale at Harbor Frieght. Later, when I had time to investigate it, i found that the line on the back of the tank had popped loose from the fitting. Easy enough fix. 
HTH,
Dave


_Modified by xavsbud at 11:54 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

Many times the regulator will stick until too mich pressure builds up,and the pressure relief valve blows,just push it back in. I used my old ignition points file to clean the contacts and hasnt happened since.TURN OFF THE POWER FIRST!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

herro everybody


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

7 more hours of work to go.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I agree ,everybody needs a hero!!


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

^^^^^^^^^
|
|
|


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so it looks like I might be able to get my Bolle sunglasses replaced under warranty, even tho I sat on them


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

6 days 2.5 hours to go


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

I am so jealous, I need to find me a rich woman to take care of me.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I am so jealous, I need to find me a rich woman to take care of me.

They are uber rare.....







,especially one's who understand our inflictions and idiosyncricies....


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

I've been extremely fortunate,except for the menopause thing. All I can say is marry a country girl.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I've been extremely fortunate.

Me too.....
My job for today is to make sure there is cold







in the fridge when my wife gets home from Fla.,it's Tiki time..

I actually live with 3 women now....I'll be in the garage when the weather cools down alot..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_Many times the regulator will stick until too mich pressure builds up,and the pressure relief valve blows,just push it back in. I used my old ignition points file to clean the contacts and hasnt happened since.TURN OFF THE POWER FIRST!


I suspect it may be that regulator, but also something else due to the pressure release happening in two distinctly different spots. If there's a simple fix, sure as shoot, it won't be that. When I called the service place, they receptionist made a "Oh boy, good luck" sound when I told her what type it was. I guess it's hard to get parts for them.
In other news, I made a pre-emptive strike on the Cabby and ordered it a brandy new waterpipe because it is looking really aged. Better to do it in a relaxed fashio on my timetable. I also had the fun experience of flying for nearly an hour with a hood on. I guess they will keep upping the freakout factor on that for the next while. So far it was not horrible, oddly enough. 
Headed to Ann Arbor Saturday, ElT, are you up for a meetup????


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

I suspect it may be that regulator, but also something else due to the pressure release happening in two distinctly different spots. If there's a simple fix, sure as shoot, it won't be that. When I called the service place, they receptionist made a "Oh boy, good luck" sound when I told her what type it was. I guess it's hard to get parts for them.


So what type is it?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
<stamps feet> MY seats!!

mine, mine, mine


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
So what type is it?

Eagle or something like that.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Here's their website.
http://www.eaglecompressor.com/


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
how are the scirocco kittens doing ?


Cell phone pic from this evening since I keep forgetting to take the regular camera with me.








Yep, outta the box. The white one seems to be especially friendly and talkative.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

They are SO cute!!! *melts*


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I have two different litters in my house. 1 week apart, though the 2nd batch was premature. 4 all together now. I love kittens, but 1 of them won't stop taking my damn socks.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Guess you'll just have to keep your socks outta reach for awhile! lol
Now let's add to the mix of possibly fostering a couple of dogs starting this weekend.... yeah, regular zoo around here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jen wants another cat, so if you do any flying to the western region....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I can't have pets <sigh> I'm not gone very often but often enough and long enough and I can't trust my roommate to take care of any pet.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

After giving notice the 6 managers in my department arent speaking to me now. I am so hurt!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_After giving notice the 6 managers in my department arent speaking to me now. I am so hurt!








Heh, just send 'em each a note saying "If you could manage your way out of a paper bag, maybe I wouldn't be leaving."


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

How about, "If you could manage your way out of a paper bag, maybe you wouldn't have to share your salary with 5 other people."


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gah!!! don't want to be at work, car show is this weekend and I want the weekend to start NOW!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

someone matrix'd the thread http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
we strive for perpetual kitten rotation
recued the last siamese kitten half dead, i think that made it extra loving
i always freak out when i'm sandblasting & move the compressor away from the wall with a box fan pointed @ it since it runs cont.
every electrical job notice results in an employee hitching a ride home with you to drive your van back to the shop the same day...bye
even though you're req'd to give 2 weeks
i knew it was coming the last time & bought







for the ride home
where the boss gave me some very helpful bus. advise
i still do business with all of them


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I call dibs on the 16v.










Well, you'd get it minus the head. I think I've got a buyer for the one that's in it now. Unless you want the stock 16v head that I've got floating around in the garage somewhere.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

I just got done huffing gas after a long battle to seal up a new fuel filter on the purple car. I heart CIS. Not enough juice in the battery to see if that was her problem, but the filter was full of crap, so here's hoping. 
Went from that to being depressed over Klausie's situation. Looks like I can have number one spark plug, the alternator, or the timing belt, but not all three. I may yet end up swapping the head to reattach the alternator. Which sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif No guarantee it won't do the exact same thing either, and it'll be a mission and a half to get that done. I may end up rethinking the whole alternator setup, but time is running out since summer's almost over and I have too much left to get done.


_Modified by punchbug at 6:09 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Went from that to being depressed over Klausie's situation. Looks like I can have number one spark plug, the alternator, or the timing belt, but not all three. I may yet end up swapping the head to reattach the alternator. Which sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif No guarantee it won't do the exact same thing either, and it'll be a mission and a half to get that done. I may end up rethinking the whole alternator setup, but time is running out since summer's almost over and I have too much left to get done.

I've been thinking about this. Maybe there's a way to relocate the alternator to where the power steering pump would normally be (if it were so equipped)? Then the bracket would mount to the iron block rather than the aluminum head. The downsides would be increased vulnerability to debris and moisture, and it would likely be a PITA to adjust, but it might work.
Of course, I'm just kind of throwing ideas around, but sometimes a bad idea can trigger a good idea, you know?
At any rate, good luck, eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Yeah, I'm thinking maybe the serpentine setup may solve it. There's no cheap fix anyway, and I'd rather leave the engine intact. It's gonna take a cash infusion any way I slice it. 
We tried the TD bracket on it before (bolts to the block), and that didn't clear the rad, not even close. Regardless, I'm aviation broke at the moment, so it may have to wait. Plus I have some concrete to get poured, and that's gotta get done. Sucks though. But no matter, life overall is pretty good. No grounds for complaints.










_Modified by punchbug at 6:47 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Back from vacation. Spent all day in the air and at airports. Now I get to play catch-up with work and computer stuff. Oh joy....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Back from vacation. Spent all day in the air and at airports. 

Sounds like my whole summer, but mine was in a good way. I haven't been on a commercial jet in ages, and it's gonna feel real wierd when I do that. So how was your trip? I saw some stuff online, but tell us about it, we have no lives here. Well, I don't anyway.
Oh side note,,,and sort of on topic? Heading out to Ann Arbor today in the silver headache. We'll see if she really screws me over. I do not trust her, she's sneaky. She's been too good for too long.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

finally received a (correct) window for my cabby and have it back on the road. 
















still contemplating selling it. its nice to have as a daily driver, but i currently have three cars and i ride my bike every day anyway. if i sold it, i'd be able to save a little money and put more into the rocco. however, the rocco might also have to be driven a bit more in the summer, which is definitely not a bad thing


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Just finished watching "Coming to America". 
This is kinda cool - I noticed that there was a scene where Eddie Murphy puts all the money in a "McDowells" bag and gives it to a couple homeless guys on the street. The two homeless men named Randolph and Mortimer are the same two guys from the movie "Trading Places" which also starred Eddie Murphy and was produced a few years earlier. Those famillair with the movie know that Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroyd's characters caused Randolph and Mortimer to go broke at the end of the movie. Well, in the scene in "Comming to America", Mortimer opens the bag and shows Randolph, then Randolph says "We're back!". 
I thought it was kinda cool that they incorperated characters and part of the storyline from another movie.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Muahahhaha!!!I'm on your intrawebz, using your login!!!! Can you guess who this is (see edited Avatar)? I'm in BEAUTIFUL Ypsilanti MI with Daun and jedilynne, gonna go swap out an interior here shortly. I got here way ahead of them and tore into my non-working horn. Not sure what I did but it seems to work now. It'll probably start going off non-stop right in the middle of some city stop-and-go on the way home no doubt. ElT, are you awake yet?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Cathy! What do I win? A Maurtius Blue Slegato interior?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Cathy! What do I win? A Maurtius Blue Slegato interior?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Cathy! What do I win? A Maurtius Blue Slegato interior?

Oh no, sorry. (NOW who's using the computer hmmmm???) Cathy has already gotten rid of that pretty blue interior. Now if I decide it just won't work well in my car, you'll be the first person I call....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Daun, buddy, pal.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Of course I already have one and it pretty nice. But I could use some cloth off a crappy one for a patch or a good seat back section if anybody comes across some.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Which sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif No guarantee it won't do the exact same thing either, and it'll be a mission and a half to get that done. I may end up rethinking the whole alternator setup, but time is running out since summer's almost over and I have too much left to get done.
_Modified by punchbug at 6:09 PM 8-28-2009_

i keep flashing back to 8v alternator/head mount nightmares i used to have until i solved the problem for myself:
i used all the non ac stuff, but the top adj bracket, that connects the alt to the head hole, i cut in half.
drilled a hole, at the end, of each piece, 1/2" away from the cut & reattached them with a 1/4" aircraft cable loop.
i remember it taking some work to cram that cable into a 2" od loop, with an appropriate clamp, but that absorbed the shock loads of my driving/shifting habbits until i went 8v SC.
this solution worked for years 4 me.
everything stock except drill bit & aircraft cable (something u might...)
before that heads & everything in the area kept shattering from driving habits i haven't heard of since








if ^ that's not clear, i'll try to splain it betr
i would certainly try welding anything on the head there since the strength of that spot isn't the problem.......................
then reinstall somesort of shockload absorbing mount on the top bracket
been there, but thanks for making me not feel like a super tard with less mechanical sympathy than anyone i can find since i used to be the only one breaking that stuff


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

yes the avatar has changed but everyone has left my house. now, to the unpacking!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

I sort of know what you're talking about but the problem with mine is that the previous attachment on the head just is not there any more. So unless you wrapped that cable around the whole head to hold things tight, it won't work. (Yeah, I;m not seriously thinking of doing that) And clearances are just too tight on the remaining ear; timing belt to the side/spark plug to the other side (maybe a cm?Not really enough for a bolt/nut/washers/bracket) and the fuel rail/lines to the top. It's just not gonna work on that head. Maybe pictures of your setup would clarify it. 
Okay, other news, with MkII content. (Above was MkI). Also, cut me some slack, I know this whole post is on topic. Editing for disclaimer:
WARNING!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!
There, all better.
So here's the ugly drained out fuel filter contents from the purple car. Ewww, eh?








And because the aforementioned two are down for the count, I hit the open road in the silver one. Off To Ypsi, and a Scirocco sighting!!!!!!








Whoever owns this white car ^^^ stole my seats!!!!








And guess what? We went for a drive and !!!!!!!














Another Scirocco!!!







Jedilynne stole her car back from hubby's workplace....three 16Vs in the same place, there will be conspiring, no question.
















We were hungry, and we went for breakfast, and there was ANOTHER SCIROCCO!!!







Thankfully it was an 8V, so at least the evil got diluted a bit.








Proof that Sciroccos are gateway drugs. Here's the local crack dealer. He lures unsuspecting Scirocco types in with candy like these Slegato seats, and then suggests that what they should really try is an airplane. He's sneaky like that.
















On the way home I went on a mission to find the Port Huron Duty Free (got some Leinenkugel's Honey Weiss which is pretty yummy!) and decided to drive around looking for a photo op. Lucky for me they had this nice lookout spot!









_Modified by punchbug at 7:49 PM 8-30-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 7:53 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I worked 10 hours in the shop Saturday and 8 hours yesterday.It's starting to look like the man cave of my dreams.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

The pic under the bridge is awsome,the water looks too clean!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm home from vacation. The only VW content was finding a can of VW Mars red spraypaint at the Canadian Tire in Parry Sound, Ontario. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

hows everyones "manic monday"? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mines going well so far! but a bunch of peoples PCs are trashed :'(


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Typical Monday here,I'm used to computers going down,,,about 5 times a day is normal.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Parry Sound, Ontario. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Great spot!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy crap, what a weekend. Great show, but damn do I have a sunburn now


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Great spot!










You know it?
We spent a week here:
http://rockwoodresort.ca/
A place we've been going to on and off for years. Mom first went there with her parents in 1958!
It's about 40 min north of Parry SOund.
http://maps.google.com/maps?da...&z=11


_Modified by G-rocco at 12:48 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_I have two different litters in my house. 1 week apart, though the 2nd batch was premature. 4 all together now. I love kittens, but 1 of them won't stop taking my damn socks.

Kittens...








Last litter for me was - oh - 32 years ago - after my oldest son was born. Mother cat used to put the kittens in the crib with Brian. Not a problem and Brian has a couple of cats of his own now. Somehow I've managed to not have any un-fixed cats since then. Currently have three fat male cats who spend a lot of time sleeping and keeping the hood of the car warm.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_You know it?

Yes Sir,know the area very well as I grew up in Ontario and spent many a weekend at relatives and/or camping up that area and The French River fishing.
Glad to hear you had alot of fun,as it's a good time of the year to head up there.Did you fish at all?http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have done some surveying work on Hwy 69 quite some years ago.I haven't been back to Ontario since 2003 though when I moved to Phx for work.I'm hoping to get up that way next summer for a holiday with my wife to see family and friends.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_hows everyones "manic monday"? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mines going well so far! but a bunch of peoples PCs are trashed :'( 

Fine. Hopped in the headache, drove an hour, flew an hour with a hood over my head, drove home for an hour. Then I realized that I was exhausted, and had a big nap. Then lunch, and I'm getting coffee and heading out to put the interior back in the headache and put a new starter on her if I don't get sidetracked. It's getting to have a chill in the air here!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Yes Sir,know the area very well as I grew up in Ontario and spent many a weekend at relatives and/or camping up that area and The French River fishing.
Glad to hear you had alot of fun,as it's a good time of the year to head up there.Did you fish at all?http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have done some surveying work on Hwy 69 quite some years ago.I haven't been back to Ontario since 2003 though when I moved to Phx for work.I'm hoping to get up that way next summer for a holiday with my wife to see family and friends.

Ah, very cool!
I don't fish







My brother, Uncle and cousins all fish.. but I never was interested in it, much to the chagrin of my grandfather. He hated that I wanted to go out in the boat, but notfish. I couldn't figure out why people would ruin a nice boat trip








There certainly has been a lot of work on hwy 69; were you surveying for the expansion work?
Here was my boat for the week - a blast with the 20hp outboard. And you can see our cabins on the far shore - that cluster of white cottages.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Looks awesome Greg, just what the soul needs for some refreshing. Northern Ontario is beautiful, no question about it. The headache has her interior back in, and the purple car is still dead as far as I can tell. Not sure whether to muck with her or the headache.


_Modified by punchbug at 1:01 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

You have NO idea Cathy... it was a very rough August up to that point.'
In other news, here are people playing along with a tractor:
http://fschnell.net/WordPress/?p=1094
Makes me think of Drew for some reason - I 'member pics of a giant tractor he had pulled apart in his garage once...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

The area I worked at was north of The French River and before Sudbury,it was topographic survey to show what was existing that they would use ultimately for design for widening it out to 4 lanes.Hwy 69 was a 2 lane road forever that was in dire need of expansion as cottage country boomed.
That pic is cool,good boat for tooling around,especially with a 20hp on the back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh how I miss cottage country and the lakes.
We haven't even been out on our boat this year yet,it's been way to hot all summer,but we are going out on the long weekend boating.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*



G-rocco said:


> You have NO idea Cathy... it was a very rough August up to that point.'
> QUOTE]
> It's been a rough patch for a lot of people I think. And I waited a while for the link but no love on dialup. I've had my moments this summer, but have no grounds for complaint. But I'll still whine a bit anyway!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ah-HA! It can be done... Muhahahahha.
Honda K20 in an A1


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

interesting...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Ah-HA! It can be done... Muhahahahha.
Honda K20 in an A1

















Just because it can be done, doesn't mean it should be. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
They stole my wheels, too.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Productive day today:
- Put this awesome VW decal DougT gave us on the toolbox. Thanks Doug! Stupid pic keeps coming out sideways. Oh well....








- Used the Finesse-It Will gave me on the daily. Cleaned the paint up really nice and took care of those awful dull spots. Thanks Will! 








- Picked up Glenn's duckbill from the post office. I had to ship it up from Calif. because it wouldn't fit in the carry on and I didn't trust it in the soft suit-case. Anyway, thanks again Doug for the duckbill! I also searched high and low for the old hardware. Looks like I need some new hardware for it, so I'll be making a trip to Lowes sometime soon. 











_Modified by Nataku at 5:39 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

started ripping into the golf today. w00t!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

We also picked out a kitten at the Humane Society today. I'm pretty sure my allergies went away as I spent a few days at Amber's mom's house which has a cat and didn't have any issues. Before, if I was around a cat for more than 5 minutes I'd start sneezing and sniffing and I'd have to clear my throat every minute or so.
I also managed to get bit by a rat at the Humane Society as well.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_We also picked out a kitten at the Humane Society today. I'm pretty sure my allergies went away as I spent a few days at Amber's mom's house which has a cat and didn't have any issues. Before, if I was around a cat for more than 5 minutes I'd start sneezing and sniffing and I'd have to clear my throat every minute or so.
I also managed to get bit by a rat at the Humane Society as well.....









Okay, I liked the picture of the daily and all, but hey, kittens and rat bites would be waaaay cooler.








And it appears like I'm only down one Rocco. Klaus is the holdout, but I knew he would be. Purple car needs a test drive to be sure she's good to go again, but I've been into the pride of Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin







, so no driving. I have a grey cat beside me, so it's okay.










_Modified by punchbug at 5:59 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Booha1)*

I finally have all kinds of room in my garage (people moving out) but the car I want to work on is 50 miles away


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Went to the first day of work orientation, then the first day of class. Gone for nearly twelve hours, all of which was spent indoors, all listening and watching power points.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

OK, it ran great for exactly 10 days, then on the way home tonight, in the middle of traffic on a bone dry day, it does the same thing, idles ok, runs at higher RPMs but it's a bear to get it there, down to about 1/2 tank, third tankful since the last incidence.
It almost feels like the fuel dizzy plunger is sticking then suddenly unsticking and flooding the engine for a couple seconds then as it drops back sticks again.
Checked the plugs and they are dry and sort of sooty grey in color.
Any ideas?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Fine. Hopped in the headache, drove an hour, flew an hour with a hood over my head, drove home for an hour.

Like with an actual hood? Or the funny little glasses?
Hmmm... need a little instrument refresher myself.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Come'on Thursday!......


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

/me wonders where his order from BusDepot is...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*



tmechanic said:


> nope


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

t-mech ---- I had similar issues with a rocc once,and it was strange! Turned out the air filter was torn and would suck up into the intake,causing the plate to stick and flood the car,reving the engine would allow the filter to fall back into place.Sounds simple,but it threw me off a bit,I had pulled the upper portion and peeked at the filter too! Make sure your sensor plate isnt binding..


_Modified by alteschule at 11:47 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Like with an actual hood? Or the funny little glasses?
Hmmm... need a little instrument refresher myself.

With an actual hood this time, the first time th the glasses and a ball cap since they didn;t fit too well over MY glasses. Both pretty equal, except the second time there was an F18 due to land in at some point. Nice to know he might have been out there.





















Partial panel next time, yay.
But on to how badly my life is just not sucking on the last day of summer vacation.







So in reverse, drove home in the 16V on a beautiful sunny day!
Before that, I had lunch and took these two traditional photos of the Snowbirds while I was eating a yummy omelette! No pics of the eggs or the 16V, sorry.
















And before THAT I was supposed to do some solo upper air work, but heard something like this on the radio "Brantford traffic, this is Snowbird 14 in a flight of two, we're 8 miles out....etc." I was next to depart, sitting on the holdshort when I took this one (after telling him I was staying put). I don't usually have my camera with me, but did today. So this is my "priceless, non-traditional Snowbird photo"! I mean, does it get much cooler than that? (Okay, I could have had Chilly Willy in the pic too, but he was being a chicken and hiding in the back....my landings scare him







)


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I was next to depart, sitting on the holdshort when I took this one (after telling him I was staying put). I don't usually have my camera with me, but did today. So this is my "priceless, non-traditional Snowbird photo"! I mean, does it get much cooler than that? 
That's a pretty cool shot, Cathy. What's with the color scheme on the 'bird on the left?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

3 hours and 3 days......this job is soooo boring.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*

It's a centennial scheme of some sort I think. I have a few more of that one, but will get Denny to take some close ups of it tomorrow at the air show if he can. It was a bit hectic on the apron today and I didn't want to be in the way with my camera. The F18 was in a matching scheme.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Awsome pics,makes me want to fly...take me! take me!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_t-mech ---- I had similar issues with a rocc once,and it was strange! Turned out the air filter was torn and would suck up into the intake,causing the plate to stick and flood the car,reving the engine would allow the filter to fall back into place.Sounds simple,but it threw me off a bit,I had pulled the upper portion and peeked at the filter too! Make sure your sensor plate isnt binding..

_Modified by alteschule at 11:47 AM 9-1-2009_

That's kind of what I thought, the plunger was sticking, there is no air filter right now, i yanked it last time in case it was wet or clogging up. I think the plunger on my fuel dizzy is gummed up and when the engine gets hot the plunger starts sticking. I have the dizzy off of my white one and I'm cleaning it out, it sat for about 5 years so it's probably pretty nasty inside, it seem to stick a little too so I'm going to pull it apart and see what I can do about that. I think I'll soak it in kerosene for a couple days.
Edit for ownage.










_Modified by tmechanic at 7:39 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Yes, I am still alive...
And currently scanning film from Cincy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Yes, I am still alive...
And currently scanning film from Cincy.

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

saw Mr Madarua today on the street in Pittsburgh...happyness for the scirocco sighting. I miss Lucy and Roxy








I also saw an old rabbit truck.... super pretty.... kinda cute... but not a scirocco...
I have to knit a hat and scarf for fiber arts class.... I am so not pumped


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I have to knit a hat and scarf for fiber arts class.... I am so not pumped









Come on you slacker, lets get going, knit one perl two.
Even a ham handed goon like me can knit.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

I saw a Scirocco today leaving work. It was a silver MK2 (like Daun's sliver car). It had a blue canoe on the top. Unfortunately I was in the BMW. I never seem to be in the Scirocco when I see another.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I saw a Scirocco today leaving work. It was a silver MK2 (like Daun's sliver car). It had a blue canoe on the top. Unfortunately I was in the BMW. I never seem to be in the Scirocco when I see another.

Then you need to drive the Scirocco more!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Come on you slacker, lets get going, knit one perl two.
Even a ham handed goon like me can knit.

Now we're talking! 
I've been known to knit as well.
Here's a pattern for your motivation, it's a VW hat.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/fo...28309








If your class is less than helpful, I basically taught myself with this website, knittinghelp.com
HTH!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Now we're talking! 
I've been known to knit as well.


You are quite domesticated, Greg.








Where have you been, and where has Roger been?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Everyone!!! Yes I finally dug myself out from underneath the rock where I've been living. How is everyone? No way in hell I'm going back to page....32 or whatever to catch up


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You are quite domesticated, Greg.








Where have you been, and where has Roger been?

I'd like to think so. I can cook, I can do some gardening/yardwork. I know how to iron. Not good at dusting/vaccuming though (unless it's a car)
I just spent 10 days in Canada http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Roger is around. He helps me drink beer in the garage sometime


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

More Cincy pictures!
















































And then I went to a little VW show down the street. I took the GLI, the old man took his bug. We both ended up wining our classes
















Then I drove to Chicago for a weekend, too!
















And hey, there was track day north in there too:








And yes, I did not spend any time at all making sure the film was clean and the exposures were correct when I scanned these


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Hey cholland, at least you have yours up for people to see. GREAT to see some Cincy images!!!!! Cincy, WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! I have not been in my darkroom in ages. This fall there will be intense darkroom work, mark my words. If you ever want to come use my cobwebby mess, you're welcome to come use the Batcave. Nice images! (but likely best not to empty the lint trap in the dryer into the scanner eh?







I thought it was an intentional "effect" actually) 
Anyway, I'll be back into the darkroom at work today, if the boss doesn't fill the day with useless meetings to discuss why our kids are illiterate. (that would be because they can't read, duh







)
cholland, need anything from Henry's? I have to place a big order in the next few days....
Yeah, I suspect today won't be as much fun as yesterday somehow







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And I'll have to listen to how much it didn't suck for my husband, since he has "graduated" and is going to an airshow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hi Everyone!!! Yes I finally dug myself out from underneath the rock where I've been living. How is everyone? No way in hell I'm going back to page....32 or whatever to catch up









You are, you know you are...give it time.....and it's been the usual chit chat. Glad you're back! So what are you up to, are you done school/working these days?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hi _*waves*_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blargh, need to reorganize my desk


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Apparently I'm leaving this job at the right time,execs are here swarming all over,talk of re-organizing the entire department.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blargh, need to reorganize my desk

My desk would have to be organized to necessitate re-organization.
One of these days...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

http://www.kch2o.com/forum/vie...=1516


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You are, you know you are...give it time.....and it's been the usual chit chat. Glad you're back! So what are you up to, are you done school/working these days?


Last semester (summer) has been over for about 2 weeks now. As all of you probably know Brian and I went down to good ol' southern California and soaked up the sunshine for 8 days, and now we're back home. Oh and I got a kitty!!! His name is Amos, he's 5 mo old, and he LOOOOOVES to have his belly rubbed







Here's a picture:








And here's a picture of us at Disneyland!!







Sorry for the bad cell phone quality:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I forgot!! I took a picture of the most epic burgers EVARRRRRR. The 4x4 is Brian's :


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Yep. Cat allergies are kicking in, though







Need a good remedy. Goin to the state fair in a couple minutes. Mmmmm, deep fried candy bars


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Actually,most cat failures on modern cars is due to a code for cat efficiency. The cat becomes imbedded with fuel and throws the code,it happens from short trips,not letting the engine,or cat get up to temp,or dogging the car around in high gear.Sometimes just a high rpm drive down the highway in a lower gear will burn the embedded fuel away from the catalyst.When the second o2 recognizes this situation,it takes over trim values and most people will notice a loss of mileage. Chime in folks,if I'm too far off here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Brian looks very excited to be in that picture.








And that does look like a tasty burger. You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France? Royale with cheese. You see, they have the metric system over there, so they don't know what the **** a quarter pounder is.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

That 4x4 is just too much cow for me for one sitting,


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Yep. Cat allergies are kicking in, though







Need a good remedy. Goin to the state fair in a couple minutes. Mmmmm, deep fried candy bars










http://www.achooallergy.com/pets-allerpetC.asp

Check into this stuff...Allerpet/C. We used to sell it years ago, then stopped when the PetSmart started carrying it (clients could get it cheaper there).
Cat allergies are more of an allergy to the dried saliva on the cats hair, rather than to the hair or dander itself. Since cats groom themselves often, the dried saliva builds up and creates the allergic reaction.
This may help....a lot of our clients had pretty good luck with it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France? Royale with cheese. You see, they have the metric system over there, so they don't know what the **** a quarter pounder is.

I always liked the "What happened to my Honda?" "I had to crash that Honda, baby."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I always liked the "What happened to my Honda?" "I had to crash that Honda, baby."


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France? Royale with cheese. You see, they have the metric system over there, so they don't know what the **** a quarter pounder is.

And yet it's still called a Royale cheese, and not a Royale avec fromage


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I always liked the "What happened to my Honda?" "I had to crash that Honda, baby."

Presonally I like ' Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead"


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_























Ok. How about "It's not a motorcycle, baby, it's a chopper" ??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Ok. How about "It's not a motorcycle, baby, it's a chopper" ??

My absolute favorite is:
"Where you from?"
"What?"
"What ain't no country I ever heard of. Do they speak English in What?"
"What?"
"English, mother****er! Do you speak it??!?"


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_

http://www.achooallergy.com/pets-allerpetC.asp

Check into this stuff...Allerpet/C. We used to sell it years ago, then stopped when the PetSmart started carrying it (clients could get it cheaper there).
Cat allergies are more of an allergy to the dried saliva on the cats hair, rather than to the hair or dander itself. Since cats groom themselves often, the dried saliva builds up and creates the allergic reaction.
This may help....a lot of our clients had pretty good luck with it.


Thanks! I'll definitely look into this. 
The fair was great, and it wasn't crowded at all (economy or maybe because it was midweek - who knows...). I had an Italian sausage on a bun with sweet onions and grilled peppers, a wild rice cheeseburger, cheese curds, Dipping Dots, Deep fried pickels, Smores on a stick, Strawberry shortcake, turkey leg and a few other things I forgot. Everything was really good. Amber has some pictures on her cell phone that I'll let her put up when she gets around to it. Even a picture of the deep fried fruit stand!


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

YAY!!
1 - More day of AF comm being up.
+
1 Day of tear-down plus Advon team awards ceremony.
+
3 Days of packing up equipment.
+
1 Day dealing with US customs agents.
+
3 Days of chilling by the pool and attending offical functions.
+
1 Day of travel.
=
Coming home soon!!!!
Amber has been taking very good care of the roccos.
She even took hers to a local show.








Mine is still in the garage waiting for me to put the glass back in it.








Oh, and birfdays in Guyana aren't as much fun...


_Modified by sandrunner at 11:20 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I had an Italian sausage on a bun with sweet onions and grilled peppers, a wild rice cheeseburger, cheese curds, Dipping Dots, Deep fried pickels, Smores on a stick, Strawberry shortcake, turkey leg and a few other things I forgot. Everything was really good. 

OMG! Eat much? I would have been DONE after the sausage. Both in heartburn and in fullness.







The only thing I had at the fair this year was a bit of fried cheese and a pretzel-wrapped hotdog. (which was EPIC)
Our fair broke attendance records this year. All I know is that we had to stand for the entire rough-truck competition, all 120-ish entries. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Gotta love county fairs though. Makes you proud and embarrassed to be an American all at the same time.








Brendan


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*








Petsmart doesn't have the Allerpet/C







We're gonna have to get something else for the time being...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, my forehead is peeling from last weekends sunburn


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

sick!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
OMG! Eat much? I would have been DONE after the sausage. Both in heartburn and in fullness.







The only thing I had at the fair this year was a bit of fried cheese and a pretzel-wrapped hotdog. (which was EPIC)
Our fair broke attendance records this year. All I know is that we had to stand for the entire rough-truck competition, all 120-ish entries. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Gotta love county fairs though. Makes you proud and embarrassed to be an American all at the same time.








Brendan 









It's my once-a-year splurge. Some of the stuff is amazing and even though it's a state fair, I saw plates from many neighboring states in the parking lot for the free charter bus to the fairgrounds. I split several things too as I wanted to save my appetite for a lot of things. Then again, there's always next year! 
Apparently the attendence yesterday was 110,000 people. Didn't seem like it at all - I got in and out of lines in a couple minutes or less. Usually lines are pretty long and the streets/sidewalks are packed. Conditions were ideal, I'd say. Then again it was a week day. Weekends are usually insane with daily attendence in the 200,000s.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (sandrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_Coming home soon!!!!
Too bad you'll miss the local Labor Day meeting. Not that *I'll* be there or anything!









_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_Amber has been taking very good care of the roccos. She even took hers to a local show. Oh, and birfdays in Guyana aren't as much fun...
Hmmm, she got there after I'd already bugged out, apparently. And it could be worse, coulda spent your b-day in Afghanistan... eww.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Thanks! I'll definitely look into this. 
The fair was great, and it wasn't crowded at all (economy or maybe because it was midweek - who knows...). I had an Italian sausage on a bun with sweet onions and grilled peppers, a wild rice cheeseburger, cheese curds, Dipping Dots, Deep fried pickels, Smores on a stick, Strawberry shortcake, turkey leg and a few other things I forgot. Everything was really good. Amber has some pictures on her cell phone that I'll let her put up when she gets around to it. Even a picture of the deep fried fruit stand!










Nice. Our local one starts tomorrow and I will enjoying that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Welp, off to Vegas via Delta Airlines first thing in the morning. After that it will (hopefully) be hop-scotching back home in a '46 North American Navion. I don't think Rick's bringing a computer so not sure I'll be able to post any updates 'til I get home.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, my forehead is peeling from last weekends sunburn

This is the first time I remembered my spf80 sunblock







I love that stuff!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well, I'm on the road again, flying to Lyon, France on the 12th, coming back on the 19th.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I'm on the road again, flying to Lyon, France on the 12th, coming back on the 19th.

I don't think any roads go from Wisconsin to France, so you may want to rethink your travel itinerary.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think any roads go from Wisconsin to France, so you may want to rethink your travel itinerary.









Well, good luck with that drive, and make sure to check your oil. Maybe throw some PFDs in the hatch *just in case*! Maybe a life raft too....and some snacks. Lots of snacks.
Daun, hope the Navion is good to you, and enjoy the trip. Take $10 along for me and gamble it, who knows, maybe I'll win something! 
Yesterday was a typical day; work (yay! with no kids yet); and in my "training" session on the new labs I was told I'll get four more keys!!!!!! I have fourteen keys to access my other classroom/greenhouse/darkroom, so that will make it 18. I think this is getting to be a health and safety issue, I'll be "listing hard to port" from the weight! People already think I'm on the maintenance staff as it is! 
Then off to the airport where I learned that I can turn a plane 360* without seeing the outside world (and with two key instruments covered to simulate failure), using my watch as a major instrument to time two minutes. One of the strangest things I think I've ever done. Of course my instructor could see outside just fine, thankfully. (I'm actually enjoying this blind flying, but next lesson is "unusual attitudes"...likely NOT gonna be as enjoyable) In other news, there was a huge car fire (which of course I couldn't see till after I landed







) and they have DC3 hulk all dressed up (with some mangled Cessna bits under it) to film an episode of MAYDAY! tomorrow. (similated fuselage explosion) Did I have a camera with me? That would be NO. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And of course there was the typical horsetrading. RoccoJulie's daughter's crash car donated a fender which went to me and then to a lister who I met there to do the trade. I got a nice NOS Cabby interior light for my handling fee! Over the course of the summer, I think I have transported a whole car. And that's great, I'm always happy to help these cars survive a bit longer.
Today I'll be heading to the junkyard in search of answers. Wish me luck! (gotta find my camera...and some tools)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, good luck with that drive, and make sure to check your oil. 

Yeah, definitely a good idea.








Good luck at the junkyard, eh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I'm not actually "driving" to France, flying NorthWorst/Air France out thereand Delta back, but you're right about the snacks, and drinks, no food service on an 8 hr flight.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Ok,folks,my last day here at work...moving to the new farm and no internet,yet. I'll check in when I can...take care and drive safe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (alteschule)*

Congrat's on the new farm.....and your last day at that crappy job..


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I'm not actually "driving" to France, flying NorthWorst/Air France out thereand Delta back, but you're right about the snacks, and drinks, no food service on an 8 hr flight.

Wow, have a fun and safe trip, Brian!
I also boo the service on airplanes nowadays. For an ~5 hr flight to Calif., we got a small packet of 2 (but two absolutely delicious) cookies and a small cup of pop/water/juice. You have to ask to have the rest of the can. Before they gave you the whole thing. I remember where they used to give out sandwiches and chips for free on domestic flights as well. Those days are long gone now....








On the other hand, the 12 hr flight to Tokyo was great, though. You had your choice of American or Japanese cuisine. They even served Japanese beer and Saki http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I remember where they used to give out sandwiches and chips for free on domestic flights as well. 
It wasn't all that long ago that any flight that was around lunch or dinner time actually included an honest-to-goodness meal, with silverware and entrees and veggies and everything,


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







Petsmart doesn't have the Allerpet/C







We're gonna have to get something else for the time being...

You should be able to find it online. The link I put up has it for sale (not that I was looking for where to buy it, it was just the first one up when I googled)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

The transmission blew up in my Dad's Passat.
So, if anyone needs any B4 Passat VR6 parts, let me know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Whheeeeeee! Shopping for "parts for my 1995 Civic!"















EDIT: Pictures of "my 1995 Civic" for clarification purposes:



















_Modified by punchbug at 5:46 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_It wasn't all that long ago that any flight that was around lunch or dinner time actually included an honest-to-goodness meal, with silverware and entrees and veggies and everything,

Once I flew Midwest Express, where every seat is (was?) like business class.
And yeah - every tray on the lunch meal had real china, real silverware, and a baby cute small salt/pepper shaker. 
_yep, those where the days...._


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah blah, waiting for some out-of-town friends to arrive to go out to dinner


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Got a call from corporate today with their final offer, I declined! Free at last?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

yeah impulse & corolla aren't THAT bad


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_yeah impulse & corolla aren't THAT bad















See above edited post for clarification of the vehicle in question. Though it may end up being a 1987 Fox, or some mysterious vehicle which will forever remain an enigma, referred to from hereon in as "on the ground at the junkyard", which is where I found the latest faint hope; no clue what the hell the part was from, it just found me, and it MAY work out. Anyway, "Not a Plan A" for Klausie's revival is well under way, but if I told ya about it, I would have to kill ya. Unless you can weld. In that case, I'd spill my guts really really quickly.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I'm not actually "driving" to France, flying NorthWorst/Air France out thereand Delta back, but you're right about the snacks, and drinks, no food service on an 8 hr flight.

You should be getting food service on an international flight. The domestic ones do suck, but international ones still feed you. Some airlines better than others though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Daun, hope the Navion is good to you, and enjoy the trip. Take $10 along for me and gamble it, who knows, maybe I'll win something! 


Finally some internet! Didn't do any gambling... we're currently set down in Prescott AZ due to some T-storms. Anyone nearby? My cell: 513.257.4131.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Looking more and more likely that we'll be here in Prescott the rest of the day, unless things clear later in the afternoon which I don't imagine they will.
And apparantly I can't leave Brad home alone or he'll go buy another project airplane that may be too far gone to save. (Cathy, I'm feelin' for ya with those "call home updates.") At least the potential is there to make some cash out of the parts.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Looking more and more likely that we'll be here in Prescott the rest of the day, unless things clear later in the afternoon which I don't imagine they will.
And apparantly I can't leave Brad home alone or he'll go buy another project airplane that may be too far gone to save. (Cathy, I'm feelin' for ya with those "call home updates.") At least the potential is there to make some cash out of the parts.

Does it start with an E and end in rcoupe?







I was out on a mission to get some hardware for one Rocco in the other Rocco. And yes, the 'vert is back in business. I have two very dirty girls to wash right away. Klaus can stay dusty, he's gonna be king of the Wind Tunnel for a while yet!
Edit after phone call. It does NOT start with an E at all, which means I can breathe easy, that won't tempt me till I have a LOT more experience under my belt! Brad will now have to use the following phrase when in places where aviation is practiced: "Hi, my name is Brad, I have an airplane problem." I'm not sure what the initials for Airplaneaholics Anonymous is, but he might consider auditing a few meetings! Congrats on the project, I think.
















_Modified by punchbug at 12:29 PM 9-5-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 12:32 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*









pic from this mornin'....thought it looked pretty cool...








Matrix.......


_Modified by Rocc__On at 4:34 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_














See above edited post for clarification of the vehicle in question. Though it may end up being a 1987 Fox, or some mysterious vehicle which will forever remain an enigma, referred to from hereon in as "on the ground at the junkyard", which is where I found the latest faint hope; no clue what the hell the part was from, it just found me, and it MAY work out. Anyway, "Not a Plan A" for Klausie's revival is well under way, but if I told ya about it, I would have to kill ya. Unless you can weld. In that case, I'd spill my guts really really quickly.....
















Good luck with that. I'm having fun with alternator bracketry today myself. The BMW's alternator kept lining up a little crooked, so the belt was being twisted slightly. No good. It turns out, somehow the bolt hole in the alternator isn't perpendicular to the case. The whole ear on the front half looks a little twisted (I had no idea that was possible). And it doesn't look like it was even the right one for the car to begin with, so now I have a new one. Hopefully it solves the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tomorrow we'll be doing some preliminary scouting for the Passat's replacement.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A bit pricey IMO, but an awesome car I'd love to own: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors....m245


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, that is not my dream vehicle, sorry. But oddly, I was just telling my hubby that I already owned mine (well, three of them actuallly). Drove her quite a bit last night too. We went to a Johnny Cash tribute fundraiser at the local RCAF museum. The new rotor seems to have done the trick on that one. Got sucked into watching a Shirley Temple movie this morning...I'm old, what can I say? I may go to the track today and take pictures of the kid going stupidly fast. Not sure yet.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_A bit pricey IMO, but an awesome car I'd love to own: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors....m245



Love it. I have a major soft spot for vanagons, espcially carats.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alteschule* »_I've been extremely fortunate,except for t

so have i in the fact that anybody could marry me



_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 7:24 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_A bit pricey IMO, but an awesome car I'd love to own: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors....m245



i saw that one too!


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Landshark..............








Thanks Bud for coming by....fun.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_Landshark..............


LandShark, indeed. clickeyclick
_I'm only a dolphin, ma'am_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

That wasn't the kind I had in mind


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Quickie update - we've made it to Wichita KS. The weather may be a bit iffy eastward here tomorrow, we'll see in the morning.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:51 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Too bad you'll miss the local Labor Day meeting. Not that *I'll* be there or anything!

That's alright. Not the first Monday meet I've missed. I do miss the days when roccos were almost outnumbering MKIVs though.

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Hmmm, she got there after I'd already bugged out, apparently. 

She was running a little late that day. I don't think she wants to admit it, but being preggers is slowing her down a little bit.
How are the Foxs coming along?


_Modified by sandrunner at 8:14 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (sandrunner)*

Well, I had good intentions to get a lot of stuff done yesterday, but instead decided to go take pictures of my kid at the track. He'd laid his bike down the day before (glad I helped him get his leathers and helmet)...it's fine but a bit bruised (and he's fine); such is the life of a track bike I guess. But he was doing straight line stuff with the sled yesterday, so I shot some film. Anyway, it was a gorgeous day to take the 'vert, and she looked almost camoflaged amongst the brightly coloured drag cars. She usually stands out like a sore thumb!
I blew a photo op though; I had to drive her in between about four jet cars sitting in the pits...would have been a neat shot. Ah well. I may go for a cruise in her again today since it's my last day of summer.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Morning update! Still in Wichita, but hopeful that we may be able to head further east by noon-ish. Rain and storms at home, with more forecast the next 2-3 days so not sure we'll make it all the way back, at least with the plane. (Rick has to be home Wednesday night, so a car might be involved for the final leg.)
So far the plane seems to be running ok and makes a consistant 145-150 mph. Just like buying a used VW, we've got a growing list of things that we've noticed that should get some attention, but that can wait 'til we get home.
Oh and on the "news from home" front - there was a small party at the Waco hangar last night. One of the guests was the 1st officer from the Hudson River landing... it seems as though he just bought a Waco in Pennsylvania and is on his way westward with it.
Ahh well, missing a good time at home, but enjoying our little adventure across the country as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwdaun at 10:01 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun, 
it was rainin and stormin pretty good this AM (woke me up at 530)
but so far it's been pretty decent outside, little overcast but not raining and doesn't look like it should rain, but the weather has been strange out here


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun, glad you're that far back at least, and did you rent bowling shoes yet? If not, why not? It IS tradition! And cool about the party at the hangar. I think more partying than aviating goes on in there from the sounds of it, but it'd be a great party spot! Enjoy the rest of the adventure, and glad the old gal's treating you well so far.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Getting ready to start up a build/project thread. Spent the last couple of days removing the donor engine and sorting thru the wire harness a bit (this part scares me some).


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

washed my car: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Getting ready to start up a build/project thread. Spent the last couple of days removing the donor engine and sorting thru the wire harness a bit (this part scares me some).

Meh, you'll figure it out. Reading wiring diagrams is a uesful skill anyway. (this coming from me, who did "phone a friend" on a wiring issue two minutes ago; I was just too lazy to look it up)

_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_washed my car: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









NICE wheels on that garbage can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , are those stock??








Seriously, the paint turned out amazing!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Almost got snowed on while we were camping this weekend. Woke up this morning to all the mountain-tops around us covered in white, where yesterday was just bare rock. We were a mere 1000ft below the new snow line.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Daun, glad you're that far back at least, and did you rent bowling shoes yet? If not, why not? It IS tradition!

Nope! Mostly because I couldn't get Rick to go bowling.
I am posting this with a purring orange cat on my lap, we have made it back to Dayton. By car. We almost made it with the plane (literally twenty minutes out and starting to get very dark) when it was noted that we were starting to see some ground-fog. That's something that I just don't mess with, so we put down at Oxford OH just northwest of Cincinnati. Brad was nice enough to drive down in the Golf to pick us up. After the fog lifts in the morning, we'll bring it the rest of the way home.
For now, I'm exhausted, so off to bed I go. Pics tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

glad you made it home Daun


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Though it may end up being a 1987 Fox, or some mysterious vehicle which will forever remain an enigma, referred to from hereon in as "on the ground at the junkyard", which is where I found the latest faint hope; no clue what the hell the part was from, it just found me, and it MAY work out. 
If it came from a Fox, I could probably identify it ... although if it was indeed an '87 Canadian model, it was probably CIS, not CIS-E, which would







make it more difficult...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (sandrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_That's alright. Not the first Monday meet I've missed. I do miss the days when roccos were almost outnumbering MKIVs though.
I'd have given much to see that.









_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_She was running a little late that day. I don't think she wants to admit it, but being preggers is slowing her down a little bit.
Quite understandable - we were only there for an hour anyway, had to scramble back home to clean up the house for a showing, for people who spent a whole 5 minutes looking at the house.









_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_How are the Foxs coming along?
I got out to the meet tonite and parked the 'new' wagon next to Amber's rocco. That is one pretty MkII. The sedan is parked for the moment, I'm taking the donor door to Rob this week to have it painted. Need to fix the exhaust and a host of other small issues.
Anyhoo, safe travels home!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_If it came from a Fox, I could probably identify it ... although if it was indeed an '87 Canadian model, it was probably CIS, not CIS-E, which would







make it more difficult...

Oh, the random part that I'm mucking with wasn't anywhere near the Fox. I'm sure it's not German, there's no PN stamped on it. It could be from anything, quite literally. But it's the current "path of least resistance", so I continue with the filing and driling. I really need some welding soon though or I can't continue with the rest of the fitment.
Hey, anybody know how universal steering wheel splines are? I saw a really nice one on an import at the yard, but it's a (gasp) Japanese car...not sure if it wold wokr or not. I MAY go back and inquire after it though...it was really nice.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:49 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey, anybody know how universal steering wheel splines are?
Generally speaking, not at all, sometimes even within the same marque. Not saying it won't fit, but I'd be surprised.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Generally speaking, not at all, sometimes even within the same marque. Not saying it won't fit, but I'd be surprised.

Yeah, I kind of figured. And today I started back to work for real ( with kids, yay). In typical style, I chased the construction guys out of my chem classroom so I could teach (lots of stuff still not unpacked/done), and I got ousted from my main classroom so they could START the renovations they were "doing in the summer". I'm a gypsy. Makes for a smooth startup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

started cleaning out our garage this evening, oy, what a bunch of work. Gonna take us a couple evenings I imagine, but I need a place to keep the 76 once I start working on it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I swear garages mess themselves up with no assistance from the human occupants. I always spend hours cleaning mine up and I still end up with a mess out there.
So, actual Cincy content? Yeah, I FINALLY hit the Batcave and now have a few new prints of Cincy to show for it. More to do yet, (some infrared, which is always fun), but I put a good dent in it. I have a huge backlog of negatives to print, but I'll get to it now that I'm back to work. Funny how you find more time for stuff when you;'e busier!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Slightly related to Cincy content (and slightly related to your post): Jen and I are looking at buying a Mamiya 645, which would definitely come to Cincy with me next year


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tomorrow is Rebel day. I might actually have it on the road tomorrow night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got a brake booster and master cylinder from an '82 Spirit, 4 new wheel cylinders, brake fluid, transmission crossmember bolts, etc.
We'll see how it works out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Izzy, it's no wonder you're tired with all the projects you have on the go! Hope that silver gal of yours is taking good care of you eh? Gonna head East so we can see her again?
And tward, that Mamiya will be awesome! (I've thought several times about getting one, but I like the challenge and overall coolness of the old Speedgraphic and Rollei I've already got) That will blow the digital stuff out of the water, no question. I haven't been in my darkroom for ages, and am just so impressed by the detail I get with even a grainy film. (unlike the ****ty student efforts I see at work) 
I'm hating my dSLR more and more these days; something is very wrong when you trust a manual film camera you bought in 1978 to work more predictably than a new computer assisted deal. I've just got to break down and send it in for "cleaning and adjustment". Serves me right, I beat the **** out of it, but what's the point of having it if it's preserved up on a shelf somewhere? The old film camera, of course, thrives on the abuse.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

morning internet friends
had a minolta slr for a while...pos
it took a couple of evenings to get cars to fit in garage this year
but i've been doing my vrt passat build
every night, i make sure the car fits back in the garage
it's tiny, so everything is **** & span every night
...like you would leave a job site


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

i guess **** is a bad word


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I kind of figured. And today I started back to work for real ( with kids, yay). 

Holy cow, the kids just started today? We've been back in since the 21st of August.







And, there are only 5 snow days allowed this year, next year there will be none. And the year after that they are adding 25 days to the school year.








Brendan


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

That VR6 Scirocco in the classified's is sweet...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good morning all....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Izzy, it's no wonder you're tired with all the projects you have on the go! Hope that silver gal of yours is taking good care of you eh? Gonna head East so we can see her again?


Actually, the silver one is treating me very well at the moment but I need to have something else to drive before it gets cold. I also need to find a heated garage to keep it in. There's just no way I will be spending $2,000 on suspension parts next spring. I should just move to a place where they don't see snow


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Seattle has close enough to no snow


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i guess **** is a bad word 

RACIST!!! j/k








I love finding seemingly innocent words that get blocked by Vortex's overzealous censor.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

The etymology on the saying is great, the origins are from 1300 Dutch.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

My Dad and I are going to look at a 635CSi in a little while.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a friend just pointed out this ad to me : http://portland.craigslist.org....html
email is sent, I might be getting a dog soon


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My Dad and I are going to look at a 635CSi in a little while. 

For you or him? Either way, they are awesome cars! 
I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital right now while my dad is in surgery. It'll be a couple more hours here....
-Nataku


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I _lurve_ me some BMW 6 series. The old ones, true landshark style. The new ones don't count. 
And boy, spray on plasti-dip can really getcha high. Even using it outside on a breezy day


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Plasti-dip eh......


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Awesome. My Wife just got a notice in the mail that she has to pay back all of the unemployment she collected. About $6000 worth.








Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

WTF? How does that work?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

/me makes a phone call about a Corgi


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet!!! Looks like I'll get to go visit with the dog ('Elvis') this evening, meet the family that is putting him up for adoption.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I think Daun has a couple of rescue Corgis ATM, maybe he can hook someone up with one (in the Dayotn area). I'd love one, but I have the cats. THAT is more than enough.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet!!! Looks like I'll get to go visit with the dog ('Elvis') this evening, meet the family that is putting him up for adoption.

You know corgi's are major barkers, right?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'd love one, but I have the cats. THAT is more than enough.

this will make for 1 cat and 1 dog

_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_You know corgi's are major barkers, right?

some are, some aren't, from what I've learned about this one, he isn't.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So Tuesday was the first day of classes where I work, and they were doing renovations over the summer. Which they started yesterday. They told me it would take two days. And I wrote on the board "Plans are for the Weak". This is how it looked today, as you can see, it's all ready for my classes tomorrow first thing.








I changed it to "Plans are for the Week". Wonder how much more seat work I can cook up?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I think Daun has a couple of rescue Corgis ATM, maybe he can hook someone up with one (in the Dayotn area). I'd love one, but I have the cats. THAT is more than enough.

You are correct, we do. And I'd even deliver within reason. (Sorry Tyler, not going that far.)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

No worries Daun, the friend that sent me the info on this one works for a rescue out this way, no way I would even think you could deliver this far out


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_WTF? How does that work? 

Basically it went like this:
February: Wife gets fired- no warning, no indication. Bank was doing some shady things like firing instead of laying people off to cut costs.
Wife applies for unemployment- Granted.
March: Bank appeals unemployment. Wife turns in whatever paperwork the department of job and family services requires. Said department continues to grant unemployment benefits and tells the bank tough beans, she still gets unemployment.
April: Bank writes a really snotty letter explaining that "in these hard economic times we find it hard to believe that someone would appeal the termination of an employee in a time where it is important to keep people in a job." Appeals the unemployment again, which has to go to a hearing with the Unemployment Appeal Committee. Wife gets a lawyer, schedules the hearing.
June: I take a day off of work to drive Wife to Columbus to the lawyer's house, we start the phone hearing, the morons at the bank didn't send any of the evidence to us, only the hearing officer. Re-schedule the hearing.
July: Take another day off of work, drive back to Columbus, start the hearing. The HR person at the bank was a total idiot, the lawyer made her cry a little. Their evidence was insubstantial, and the lawyer even found several loopholes in the handbook that would eliminate any thread of just cause for termination, even if my Wife happened to commit any of the instances, which she didn't in the first place. Summary of the hearing was passed on to another committee, where they would review the case and make a decision in a couple of weeks.
August: We hear nothing, wife keeps getting unemployment.
Today: Wife gets letter in the mail from the department of job and family services, they ruled against us and claimed that Wife is not eligible for unemployment benefits, therefore all benefits previously awarded are required to be re-paid in full in 45 days. 








Dunno what we are gonna do, we are pretty much screwed. Called the lawyer today but he did not yet receive a copy of the same letter. Going to wait and see what his advice is before we do anything rash like sell cars or something.
Brendan


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

i'm offically on hour 13 of a 14 hour shift... seriously, can i get outside, get some air and not go half blind in floresent lighting and computer monitors? damn you cubicle hell!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Looks like some parts are being discontinued.
Here's a list of wholesaler closeouts for the Scirocco from Rockauto.
http://www.rockauto.com/RSS/ve...=true


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
For you or him? Either way, they are awesome cars! 
I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital right now while my dad is in surgery. It'll be a couple more hours here....
-Nataku

For him. He bought it. He drives like the old man that he is, so he fell way behind on the way home. He should get here in a few minutes.
And good luck to your Dad.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh yeah, it's an 88 635CSi, Alpine White, with BBS RSs. Full of win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh yeah, it's an 88 635CSi, Alpine White, with BBS RSs. Full of win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gonna need some pics, stat.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Dunno what we are gonna do, we are pretty much screwed. Brendan
Sounds like your lawyer has screwed something up big-time. That *really* bites hard, man.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

So, Cathy, Daun, I ran across something today that might interest y'all. I'm doing a couple of reroof jobs for the FAA complex here in OKC. Went by our contact's office and across the street was this sight...








Pretty cool, I thought.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Please tell me it does not have an automatic transmission?
A friend of mine has an '87 and even though it looks completely awesome in the driveway and it has a "sport" setting on the automatic...it's still only as fast as your average Geo Metro (4cyl.) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For him. He bought it. He drives like the old man that he is, so he fell way behind on the way home. He should get here in a few minutes.
And good luck to your Dad.

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks. Operation went as smooth as it could have. He's been home and resting since 6. 
We just got back from loading and unloading a gigantic entertainment center thing. I'm surprised we didn't run into any major hang-ups. It's in the house now and should be all set to start hooking things up again. But damn, what a PITA to move. Took 4 people just to get the main piece to move! That's quality, I guess. Made in Denmark. Scandinavian goodness! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Why for is your dad in surgery ? I wish him well.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks! It was for a hernia. He's in a lot of pain right now. He's been putting it off for the longest time, but the company my family works for is renewing getting a new contract this December and their Health Coverage is going to be **** after that, so he figured he better get in while he's still at 10% co-pay.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I'm a pilot also








that strange aircraft N98LF to the right is a Lear Fan, only 3 were built and was never certified by the U.S. Govt.
here is a link to N21LF http://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/N21LF.html (the 1st one of these aircraft built)
also info on Google search http://www.google.com/search?c...earch


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_I'm a pilot also







that strange aircraft N98LF to the right is a Lear Fan, only 3 were built and was never certified by the U.S. Govt.
*That* is seriously cool. Why do I have a sudden desire to go drag it home?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Please tell me it does not have an automatic transmission?
A friend of mine has an '87 and even though it looks completely awesome in the driveway and it has a "sport" setting on the automatic...it's still only as fast as your average Geo Metro (4cyl.) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Did anyone else find this an odd combo of posts? Maybe the slowness is why they only made the three of them?







It DOES look completely awesome in the driveway though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (probably has a pretty entertaining "sport" setting too









_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_I'm a pilot also








that strange aircraft N98LF to the right is a Lear Fan, only 3 were built and was never certified by the U.S. Govt.


And to clarify, I am NOT yet licenced, so I certainly do NOT belong in the same grouping as those on here who are. But I'm working at it. For now I'm back to reality again. No flying for me except for the weekends (the learning curve will flatten out no doubt). Ah well, I'm still printing Cincy pics in the evenings, so I'm having fun, sort of. 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:34 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Please tell me it does not have an automatic transmission?
A friend of mine has an '87 and even though it looks completely awesome in the driveway and it has a "sport" setting on the automatic...it's still only as fast as your average Geo Metro *(4cyl.) * http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

the newer ones or the older ones? 'cuz the older ones were 3cyl.. which would be a blast to strip out and turbo till it blew up lol


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And to clarify, I am NOT yet licenced, so I certainly do NOT belong in the same grouping as those on here who are.

This is not technically true. You have a student license!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Please tell me it does not have an automatic transmission?

Sadly it is an automatic, but my Dad doesn't mind that. He's old and drives a truck for a living, so he's sick of shifting gears. And he drives slow, so he's not real concerned with going fast.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

New entertainment center. It's a really cool design with the sliding glass doors that open opposite of each other for the TV. 
















What a huge PITA that middle piece was to move, though. Ugh...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Please tell me it does not have an automatic transmission?
A friend of mine has an '87 and even though it looks completely awesome in the driveway and it has a "sport" setting on the automatic...it's still only as fast as your average Geo Metro (4cyl.) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hahhahahahahahhhahaaahahaha


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 6:54 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










ummmm, buddy, yer Porsche's on fire.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_









Sure, it's fun and games until someones plastic body work catches fire and burns down the infield garage are.










_Modified by tmechanic at 6:07 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (tmechanic)*

Interim crappy craigslist pic of the 635CSi until I take a real pic:


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









"Look, Horace, it's a LAND BARGE!!!!! "


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cute puppy. Is he yours now?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
"Look, Horace, it's a LAND BARGE!!!!! "









Oh LOL, I was thinking "land yacht" when I saw it too. "Ship's In!!"
That thing may as well be a Lincoln!
In other news, I went down to Niagara in the 'vert tonight and while I was figuring out where to turn off the QEW a black MkII passed me. He posted up about it, and I'm guessing it was Blackie's new owner, seeing as it appears to be an ABA from his screen name. Anyway, it's sure rare to see a Scirocco on the road anymore. I was on a mission to get the topless gal some more Euro Baubles. They're in her trunk right now actually. She likes a wardobe change now and again, that one. She's fun to play dress up with, and I'll continue to do so when the mood strikes me.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

up early to go do a day of teaching at a high school in pittsburgh with an AMAZING photo department...... I better get placed there for student teaching....I miss roxy and lucy







sadness.......getting pumped for h20 thoughhh seeing as it is during the G-20 summit.... I am getting the hell out of pittsburgh. Thursday Sept. 24, they close off all roads in both directions in and out of the city.....total mayhem.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_up early to go do a day of teaching at a high school in pittsburgh with an AMAZING photo department...... I better get placed there for student teaching....I miss roxy and lucy







sadness.......getting pumped for h20 thoughhh seeing as it is during the G-20 summit.... I am getting the hell out of pittsburgh. Thursday Sept. 24, they close off all roads in both directions in and out of the city.....total mayhem.









Cool! Give me ideas for assignments if you end up there! (do they do a film/digital combo? I'd ideally like to do that but it then becomes a departmental battle, since the tech department has always done the digital stuff, and my course is an art credit) 
My classes are thinning out nicely as I oust the kids that signed up with no art prerequisite. One more prime candidate to weed out today; she has NO visual art at all, and tried drama twice with a total mark of 25 for both attempts ( 15 the first try, then a 10) Like HOW do you get a 10 in drama? She's not shy, so that's not the issue. Of course guidance keeps dumping in new ones to fill the spaces. Late add-ins aren't usaually too promising though. Still feeling like a gypsy at the moment, I have no idea where anything is in the new chem lab, and I'm still not back into my photography room so I have to pack up my little wagon. I had my first "student/mother parading around her child" yesterday too. He WAS cute, but yeah, gotta love my workplace. I'm tired, and I needed that sunset Scirocco cruise badly last night. Good therapy!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Cute puppy. Is he yours now?










yes, we got him, and now he's our office dog too


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ok, a few days ago I promised some pics of the grand adventure last weekend picking up a 60+ year old airplane in Nevada and flying it back to Dayton. (Sorry Cathy, I know this is gonna kill your page-load time.)
The proud new owner, Rick Joyner.








Heading southeast out of Boulder City. If you look closely on the GPS you can see we're deviating south of course. This was for some t-storms right in our path.








We finally came to a towering wall of clouds that we just couldn't get around just east of Prescott. Sooo, we made a 180 and descended to land. Along the way we saw this.








On the ground in Prescott. The helicopter was heading to San Diego - from somewhere out east. Long flight!








Looking east. Note this is where we had just turned around from. Good call.








We ended up staying in Prescott as the weather never did clear east of there. So bright and early the next morning, we got out. Some random scenery shots... beautiful country, but certainly kept an eye on engine gauges!
















Outside of Winslow AZ.
























After 2:30 air time, (zig-zagging somewhat to stay near I-40) we landed in Albuquerque NM and pulled up next to this nice '56 172.








I don't know what possessed someone to paint their poor Beech Musketeer like this... pretty loud!








After fueling, we headed further east - this is going through the pass on the east side of Albuquerque. We're at 9500 msl, where we spent most of our time the first few legs.








Now here's where I started seriously slacking in my photographer duties. We stopped north of Amarillo TX for more fuel, and headed northeast. We would like to have made Kansas City but the weather forecast was going downhill, so we went to Wichita KS instead.








We did get some excellent pizza for dinner, and if you know me, I'm a sucker for excellent pizza.








The next day there was a lot of fog over Missouri, so we elected to wait awhile before launching. Finally about noon, we made it out. This is the only picture I took going across Missouri and Illinois. I mean, I didn't even get any pics of the stop in Mexico MO where we tried to get some air into the nose-strut that had collapsed. (Turns out the seal is completely shot. Ahh well.)








If you read my earlier posts, we made it *almost* back to Dayton that evening before it started getting foggy. So we elected to land two airports short of our destination and beg for a ride home. The next day we flew over and picked up the airplane and brought it the last few minutes into Dayton. As a fitting end to the trip, we saw another rainbow.
















Total flight time worked out to be a shade over 13 hours & 160-ish gallons of gas. (I don't have those receipts, Rick does.) We had a great time, and I think Rick learned a lot along the way - he's a pretty new private pilot.
Next time I'll remember the laptop though....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like a blast Daun, wish I could do stuff like that. Damn job gets in the way all-to-often though


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...teaser:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

drool


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_drool

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WoW, can't wait to see these on your Scirocco in November at Bonelli











_Modified by California 16v at 3:27 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...teaser:


















Ooooh, I remember you tellin' me bout these. They look beautiful!








On a seperate note, this came in the mail today!


















This should keep me occupied for awhile...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

baller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just ordered a 64GB one of these:








To replace this, after over five years of wonderful, diligent service:








15GB just wasn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

@Daun! Nice to see your travel photos, and I BET Rick has those reciepts! Yikes! (but considering the distance/hours, likely not unexpected) 
@veetarded...nomnomnom







I'd lick that.








And from last night....












_Modified by punchbug at 3:35 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

I just got one of these a few weeks ago:
























I *love* the interface; to text I can write on the screen with my finger and it puts the letters in automatically. 
BTW, you can set that itouch up to IP dial, so you can make free phone calls with it.










_Modified by veetarded at 3:25 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
BTW, you can set that itouch up to IP dial, so you can make free phone calls with it.










I think I'm going to tape the iPod and my Blackberry together, to make the ultimate electronic device ever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I think I'm going to tape the iPod and my Blackberry together, to make the ultimate electronic device ever.

I'm probably going to try to cancel my Verizon service on Wednesday and go out and buy an iPhone. Then I can one-up your ultimate electronic device with the unbeatable combo of 80GB iPod Classic and iPhone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think that I'm definitely going to need to keep one of those masking-tape-like animal hair remover things around my office now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am absolutely ready to leave work now, but I need to stick around for the FedEx guy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koGD6XnAsNs


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...teaser:











wheel wells are full of win


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Should I paint 'em lol pink?








@ Cathy: You can call me Will, and I'd love to bolt these wheels onto the ppl eatr even if only for a photo shoot. 
@ Brian: Nice lil vintage score with that scanner lol.
So here's the real scoop on the wheel offset...those pics are with no spacers at all ( I only did the front because the back doesn't matter as much) and I have maybe 5-8mm between the outer edge of the lip and my shock tube. The outer edge of the wheel is flush vertically with the fender so I am happy with that too. I'm thinking 5-19mm spacers oet back just to make it symmetrical, and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna run a set of tires on 'em before they get all gloss black. 
Anyways, here's a couple more pics to illustrate what I am talking about:
























Excuse the bumper on this one please







:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

nah, dont paint em lol pimk, that ish is played








those are freaking awesome, making me think for my next set of wheels to just man up and go wide


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Without measuring this is my estimate of the dimensions. 








This is what a 195 50 15 on a 15 x 7 ET 25 looks like.
This is a longer spring than yours but the ride is not as low as yours.











_Modified by Doug T at 10:48 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*

You (and Andy lol) like balloon tires.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

A 195 on a 7 is far from a balloon.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Doug T)*

a 195/45 on an 8 is an 0-ring.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Will we want to see these wheels and tires on your Scirocco before Bonelli


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*

@Will...you bring the MkI, I'll bring the PPL EATR. So where are we meeting for the photo shoot? How about Cincy 2011?








I think Klaus may want to go again in 2010.....though HE might like to try 'em on too...we could toss yours on the anthracite "A"s just to allow worms to crawl under it safely.....I may do a celebration lap in 2011 and get myself a pair of extra drivers and show up with all three Roccs! 2011 will be my tenth Cincy, and I *ALSO* happen to be turning *53* that year. Something else about that year too, I can't remember what....








But that all sounds too much like planning. We'll see eh? But if we're in close enough time/space I'm game for a photo op!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The problem with cincy is that it's on the same weekend as my wedding anniversary, and my wife does not share in the addiction. Poor planning on my part probably, but it is what it is. I'd love to go sometime....we'll see.








Randall: You know they will be on for Bonelli.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Daun, your flight pic's are awsome,thanks abunch for sharing as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We're heading over to Deer Valley airport this morning for breakfast,awsome food and views,we'll get some pic's


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
@ Brian: Nice lil vintage score with that scanner lol.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_The problem with cincy is that it's on the same weekend as my wedding anniversary, and my wife does not share in the addiction. Poor planning on my part probably, but it is what it is. I'd love to go sometime....we'll see.











Make a "couples" road-trip out of it where you can stop and do some sight-seeing as well. It'll be fun!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Bad day at work today. We had a puppy come in from the same breeder that Katie came from, and he was really sick. 
Long story short, he had a horrible urinary tract infection, which caused him to form bladder stones, which prevented him from urinating, which ruptuted his bladder and caused kidney failure and peritonitis, and he died.








sometimes, my job REALLY sucks.


_Modified by Booha1 at 2:48 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Bad day at work today. We had a puppy come in from the same breeder that Katie came from, and he was really sick. 
Long story short, he had a horrible urinary tract infection, which caused him to form bladder stones, which prevented him from urinating, which ruptuted his bladder and caused kidney failure and peritonitis, and he died.








sometimes, my job REALLY sucks.

_Modified by Booha1 at 2:48 PM 9-12-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Poor puppy. My liver patient kitty is always a stone or two away from a vet crisis. Makes him a bit of a pain to feed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

moar pics from today:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like fun! Great pictures!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

would have had more/better pics, but I left the battery for my SLR on the charger at work







, and the battery on my little P&S was dying too


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Went to a local all car, car show today. Here are a few random pics:
My car and the Austin Healey next to me
























A friend's Roadrunner
































One of my customer's at work brought his car by too:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

I missed having you around here G-rocco!!!!
And tward? That's one cute doggie!
My day was a good one. Flew in the am ( "unusual attitudes", with a hood on), then we went out with the family for my parents' birthdays (81 and 82 years old). Next I finally put together my sandblaster, and proceeded directly to disassembly of the poor 'vert. She's still apart, which makes three Sciroccos all needing reassembly. I'll do some of that tomorrow, but I need some bolts for the purple one. (more cosmetics, she likes her baubles) Then to the Batcave, plugging away at the backlog of negatives once again. Tonight's subject was Skidoo vs Camaro at the drags.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hey! I've talked to the guy with the "sweet t" before! That was at a show at the museum in Rockland. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

Feeling sad and under the weather tonight....time to take some pills and go to bed. Meh.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

@crazyaboutrocs: Nice looking car show! Looks like a wide variety of cars too. Reminds me, there's a local "Last Chance Show" here that we went to last year, I'll have to check to see when that one is and go with the purple one! You see a lot of neat ideas for things at those shows too.
@iroczgirl: feeling better this morning?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I may do a celebration lap in 2011 and get myself a pair of extra drivers and show up with all three Roccs! 2011 will be my tenth Cincy, and I *ALSO* happen to be turning *53* that year. Something else about that year too, I can't remember what....









Do that. It would be cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_The problem with cincy is that it's on the same weekend as my wedding anniversary, and my wife does not share in the addiction. Poor planning on my part probably, but it is what it is. I'd love to go sometime....we'll see.








Randall: You know they will be on for Bonelli.









Explain to the wife that it's as much about the people as it is the cars.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Explain to the wife that it's as much about the people as it is the cars.









Don't you have that a little backwards?








Jim Jarrett is visiting this weekend. We "made" him fly over to Columbus, and then to mom & dad's. Absolutely gorgeous day for flying, and it looks like today will be a repeat. Soooo, if he'd get outta bed, we'll "make" him fly some more.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Jim Jarrett is visiting this weekend. We "made" him fly over to Columbus, and then to mom & dad's. Absolutely gorgeous day for flying, and it looks like today will be a repeat. Soooo, if he'd get outta bed, we'll "make" him fly some more.









That is just so very cruel.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That is just so very cruel.









It IS. I got to the airport and my instructor, much to my relief, made me fly the simulator. Or maybe I should say, to the relief of my Mastercard.







Daun, say Hi to JJ for me. It's a pretty day here too, but even if I'd have gone up into it, I'd have been blinded anyway.
So I'm heading to the mighty Craptacular Tire to see what can be done about this:








She fell apart. Well, actually, I took her apart to see if I could freee up this guy, but it was too late:








But I do have some cars to put together, and it's a nice day for it too!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Pretty bummed out this morning. I had to give our kitten away as my allergies were worsening, despite the bathing and cat allergy stuff. Where ever the cat would rub against me would itch and turn red, I had trouble breathing in the mornings and had a stuffed up nose that would go away in about 30 seconds of leaving the house.







I feel terrible about giving him away - despite my attempts not to get attached to the little guy, I did. He had a great personality and was very affectionate. However, I feel relieved that he didn't have to go back to the Humane Society where he may have gotten adopted by some kid who'd torture him. No - he went to a good home. A member from a local Euro car club I'm in took Amos in. He a really nice guy and loves cats. He has another cat as well, so Amos will have a playmate. He said Amber and I could come visit Amos anytime.
Anyway, I couldn't fall back asleep because I felt like isht after giving the cat away and seeing how it affected Amber. I decided to try and occupy my mind by cleaning the garage. Didn't do much - I still feel terrible....


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry the kitteh didn't work out for you.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Sucks about the cat. My allergies aren't nearly that bad, fortunately. 
And I wish I had a garage like yours. Mine is so full of **** I can't even think of putting a car in there anymore.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Elvis rocks! What a trooper to not blow chunks in your passanger seat with all the turns and the gas fumes








Tyler at the Vista House parking lot overlooking the Columbia Gorge








Our cars parked at Cascade locks








Going ove the Hood River Bridge








At Bonneville dam








And a vid of me trying to keep up with you









Got to do that again soon, maybe with some more Sciroccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by ydrogs at 10:22 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Got to do that again soon, maybe with some more Sciroccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm game! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm game! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That makes 3, do I hear 4? I was thinking for our next excursion to head up your way and cruse around some Mtn roads near St Helens. I personally have never been there plus the speed limits in WA are higher than in OR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Oh and Tyler, thanks for the boost gauge. The G-lader got up to 14 PSI today


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
That makes 3, do I hear 4? I was thinking for our next excursion to head up your way and cruse around some Mtn roads near St Helens. I personally have never been there plus the speed limits in WA are higher than in OR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have never been there myself but it's been highly recommended to me by a few people. Rain or shine, I want to be there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Oh and Tyler, thanks for the boost gauge. The G-lader got up to 14 PSI today










_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I have never been there myself but it's been highly recommended to me by a few people. Rain or shine, I want to be there.









Once again, the last two posts in order are ALSO interesting. 14lbs? Yeah, who WOULDN'T want to be there!! Rain OR shine, that'd add sunshine to my day








Off to work for me, I'm trying a multimedia class today...MAYBE including the Bunsen Burner song if it's any good (and REAL fire, muahahaha). I'll have to wait till I'm at work to assess the song. But how pathetic is that, I have to teach my grade 12s how to use a Bunsen Burner because our old plumbing was so scary they've never used them. And NOW I have this fancy lab with a bazillion dollar smartboard. Which of course doesn't have half the software installed, but whatever, I can now surf with my class at least.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:57 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well I am in France, and sort of have an internet connection, for now.
Jet lag BLOWS, I can hardly keep my eyes opened.


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:40 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And I wish I had a garage like yours. Mine is so full of **** I can't even think of putting a car in there anymore.

I cannot stand clutter. So....I put the clutter in places where it is not seen








You should see the storage area above the garage. Ugh - that's gonna be a pain getting all that isht down when we move....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Just checking in. Working again. My job is neat, I get to drive all day and visit home health cases in between driving bits. This whole thing has opened up the idea that I really need a different winter beater. The wagon just isn't going to cut it for what I'm doing now. Thinking about a Jetta or dare I say a New Beetle.....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath? Professor Bunsen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTC2Ihnsrf0
And do you think the new smartboard will be any better at running MS than the laptop?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Just checking in. Working again. <snip> Thinking about a Jetta or dare I say a New Beetle.....

Edit for ownage:








Cool, there seems to a lot of that going around eh? (the working concept) And yes, you dare say it. But get a skid plate on it. And I think mine just shifted one of its motor mounts. If I brake hard I can get it back to where it doesn't make this delightful noise in the exhaust tunnel. I imagine 10 years is about past the normal service life of the factory mounts for a TDI anyway eh?

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath? Professor Bunsen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTC2Ihnsrf0
And do you think the new smartboard will be any better at running MS than the laptop?

Can't do youtube unless it's "spongeworthy" eh? And I'm thinking the netbook is full of win for MS. The smartboard worked, but in typical fashion there is no audio yet (our cheap board of Ed didn't get speakers with it) so I had to use my cheesy iPod battery operated speakers. (Princess Auto specials, so you know there's quality added)Getting gas to the new burners was a mission and a half too, seems there is one of the four control valves that I don't have a key for yet. So that makes FIVE new keys with this lab, total on my work keychain will be 18. Of course security still sucks, most of the doorknobs unlock if you just wiggle them long enough. 
Rocco content? Finally got the kid to do minor welding job number one. So tomorrow I can make some progress on getting the third Rocco mobile (the other two are good to go, I think)



_Modified by punchbug at 7:24 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ah, it was just an old muppet video with Professor Bunsen Honeydew.
In other VW news, was fancy parking into a spot at CHipotle (fancy parking = backing in) and due to the busyness of the lot and heavy traffic, went back in a little quick and nailed the crub.
Didn't see anything out of order, but the car made funny sounds on the drive back to the hosue (8 min; prolly a mile!)
Managed to crush the fenderliner into the tire, which quickly burned through the plastic and some metal backing started eating into the tire. I couldn't believe how hot the tire was after just a bit of driving!
Necessatated grabbing the jack, lifting the car and taking off the wheel to kick the fender liner out of the way.
*sigh*
Hope I didn't damage the tire too much.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So Cathy, are you just welding that tab back onto the head and hoping for the best? 

And Greg, was this in the Scirocco or the Passat?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ah, it was in the passat. The Scirocco isn't low enough for that ish to happen


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, what a day, drive 150 miles to install 3 ft of vinyl, then turn around and drive back.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So Cathy, are you just welding that tab back onto the head and hoping for the best? 

And Greg, was this in the Scirocco or the Passat?

G-rocco! Watch out for the crubs eh? They're sneaking up on you even as I write this...not a lot of them out here, thankfully, we just have Bambi and Rocky.
And Chris - I don't think reattaching that ear would be very satisfactory, since it came off when it was cast on there...I can't imagine it getting any more solid, you know? So I'm trying that top attach point and see where that gets me. It's a pretty high precision fabrication (lots of stuff in the way/tiny clearances) , so I should be good to do it with my rocks and sticks







(my metal working skills are not too sophisticated). Yeah, I'll be moving the intercooler/rad/a ton of plumbing, I can feel it coming. But for now it's keeping me occupied.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:59 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Cool, there seems to a lot of that going around eh? (the working concept)

There is. I start a new job Monday which should help the severe lack-of-money situation I've had as of late. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh joy....
I get to have 12 spots of decay fixed and one crown put on within the next couple weeks here before 1/2 my dental insurance goes poof.










_Modified by Nataku at 2:14 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yikes


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

After getting caught up enough with other projects I jacked the rear of the Slegato up and pulled the wheels off. I had to know why the suspension has no give and killed my back all the way back from Montreal(it took about 4 days before it wasn't sore btw-WTF?). So there I see cut down springs. Idiots! When I pull them out Saturday I'll post a pic of them next to the replacements for comparison. Why do people do things like that...


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I imagine 10 years is about past the normal service life of the factory mounts for a TDI anyway eh?


Hmmmm...10 years huh? My DD Jetta TDI has 11 years, 194K miles on him and seems to <knocks on wood> be still holding up OK.
In other news, summer Deck project is done, will be getting quality time with Gino, very soon.
Also, signed my retirement papers which will be effective 31st of December this year!








-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Cuz itz kool?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Cuz itz kool?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_

Also, signed my retirement papers which will be effective 31st of December this year!








-Dan 

Lucky!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
In other news, summer Deck project is done, will be getting quality time with Gino, very soon.


Great news!

_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Also, signed my retirement papers which will be effective 31st of December this year!









Excellent news!!! Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwdaun)*









*F A I L*
I heard about this on the radio about a local woman getting stuck on the new bridge here in Sturgeon Bay where I live, crazy **** how the car didnt slide down







Yes the lady was in it and she was holding her brakes and gripping the steering wheel for dear life!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_After getting caught up enough with other projects I jacked the rear of the Slegato up and pulled the wheels off. I had to know why the suspension has no give and killed my back all the way back from Montreal(it took about 4 days before it wasn't sore btw-WTF?). So there I see cut down springs. Idiots! When I pull them out Saturday I'll post a pic of them next to the replacements for comparison. Why do people do things like that...









That reminds me of driving the Jetta across country before fixing the suspension...my kidneys were killing me for weeks!!!!







Now the darn thing is fixed but nobody is driving it...


----------



## BAJAGIRL (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Holy Crap!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (BAJAGIRL)*

Morning folks! Work delayed by half an hour this morning leaves time for net checks. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (BAJAGIRL)*

@Granitethewolf: Okay, like WTF was she doing on the bridge? (She won't do THAT again eh?) And was the operator asleep at the switch??
@MrPill: Lucky YOU! I'm SO ready to retire right now. Not sure I'll survive my last three semesters. I'm pretty exhausted at the end of the day but I'll ramp up to it sooner or later I expect. Maybe. I've got some sick days to burn off too, I'm guessing my "sickness threshold" will be dropping a bit. 
WARNING: ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT: Worked on my car last night (supposedly) but quit becuase it was too frustratingly slow waiting on my boy to do some small welding jobs for me once in a while. I'm gettng impatient in my old age I guess. Progress = not happening http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:21 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@Granitethewolf: Okay, like WTF was she doing on the bridge? (She won't do THAT again eh?) And was the operator asleep at the switch??

It was a mix between both bad bridge operator error and also error of the driver


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

the dentist sux dude
i was there 3 times in 3 weeks
someting about my head being below my heart for 4 hours








i run cut oe springs
always make sure i'm changing the shock somehow to match new spring rate
never cut more than 30% of the coils off for 40% more spring rate
cut springs on stock shocks r kool until the car starts moving
i use Boge Pro Gas shocks, rears are autovalving
retirement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like the ladie's car gets 1g on the brakes


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Gahh!
The good news keeps rolling my way.
Somehow my debit card number got stolen. Someone in west hollywood ran out all of my money at Target.








Already called the bank, have to go in and file a dispute form. Hopefully it doesn't take too long, I have bills due in a couple of days!!! Thankfully I don't need any gas right now.








Some actual good news though, was hearing a noise in the front end of the Corrado that was getting worse, I was all ready to do wheel bearings but I finally got around to checking them yesterday and it was loose wheel bolts.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_So there I see cut down springs. Idiots! Why do people do things like that...









I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

I like this one too Daun:

_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
cut springs on stock shocks r kool until the car starts moving


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I am in France, and sort of have an internet connection, for now.


Lucky!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Somehow my debit card number got stolen. Someone in west hollywood ran out all of my money at Target.








Already called the bank, have to go in and file a dispute form. Hopefully it doesn't take too long, I have bills due in a couple of days!!! Thankfully I don't need any gas right now.









Brendan

Same thing happened to me at the beginning of this summer







RIGHT before I was leaving the country for a few weeks too. The bank was suprisingly quick and helpful...almost as if it happens all the time







Luckily I track my account online regularly and noticed someone was running around L.A. filling up gas at random places to the tune of about $430 until i got my account closed.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...rucks
real?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...rucks
real?


Why must these things come around to tempt me when I need to get the daily driver replaced? Of course this is assuming it is what it says it is.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Why must these things come around to tempt me when I need to get the daily driver replaced? Of course this is assuming it is what it says it is.

Just say NO Lynne! DD first!!
And of course, if anyone needs a personal eyeball on it, I can make the hour trek over and have a look if need be.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Installed the coil on the black car today. As soon as I get a new battery for it I can bring it up here and do the suspension on it. Hopefully I'll also be able to get some of the CIS nonsense straightened out before h2o.
Also, tires have been ordered for the new wheels.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
i run cut oe springs
always make sure i'm changing the shock somehow to match new spring rate
never cut more than 30% of the coils off for 40% more spring rate
cut springs on stock shocks r kool until the car starts moving
i use Boge Pro Gas shocks, rears are autovalving


Well it looks like you at least gave it some thought. What see on the Slegato is springs cut randomly, so that shocks are compressed and resting on the snubbers and therefore there is NO suspension give. Not an inch! When I lifted the rear end the wheels *might* have dropped and inch, tops.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well it looks like you at least gave it some thought. What see on the Slegato is springs cut randomly, so that shocks are compressed and resting on the snubbers and therefore there is NO suspension give. Not an inch! When I lifted the rear end the wheels *might* have dropped and inch, tops. 

They should have cut or removed the bump stops, and used heavy duty struts meant for lowering.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yes he should have.
On another note...I just discovered the regional forums (Hey, I generally only come in here and Scirocco classifieds) and some kid with a MkIV posted some pics from the same car show I was at in Bangor on Sunday. He had pics of "all the VWs he could find." A MkIV, MkIII, MkV and two Beetles. There was a Scirocco and a Rabbit there too, but apparently these MkIV kids don't know there history.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Yes he should have.
On another note...I just discovered the regional forums (Hey, I generally only come in here and Scirocco classifieds) and some kid with a MkIV posted some pics from the same car show I was at in Bangor on Sunday. He had pics of "all the VWs he could find." A MkIV, MkIII, MkV and two Beetles. There was a Scirocco and a Rabbit there too, but apparently these MkIV kids don't know there history.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Does that surprise you?








You should have posted pics of the real VWs that he missed.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Yes he should have.
On another note...I just discovered the regional forums (Hey, I generally only come in here and Scirocco classifieds) and some kid with a MkIV posted some pics from the same car show I was at in Bangor on Sunday. He had pics of "all the VWs he could find." A MkIV, MkIII, MkV and two Beetles. There was a Scirocco and a Rabbit there too, but apparently these MkIV kids don't know there history.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Half the people I throw the "V" at while going down the road don't even know I drive a VW...








If I do the same with a Porsche 924 or 944 driver I always get a response







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Half the people I throw the "V" at while going down the road don't even know I drive a VW...








If I do the same with a Porsche 924 or 944 driver I always get a response







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I don't bother most of the time, because people don't recognize them. And really, why should they, it's not like our cars are a familair sight on the roads these days. (And the cars were born before a lot of the A4 chassis drivers too) I *did* get a thumbs up by a passing motorist recently, mind he was passing me in an ABA MkII Rocco....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I get a lot of pointing from little kids when I drive the purple one. Even New Beetle owners don't give each other the peace sign any more. 
Spent another night in the darkroom (gonna try to spend two nights a week in there till I'm caught up) - so no progress to report on cars. 





























WHY must I always own???? NOW I have to dig up a picture...... going to steal someone else's this time.....muahahaha



















_Modified by punchbug at 4:27 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I don't bother most of the time, because people don't recognize them. And really, why should they, it's not like our cars are a familair sight on the roads these days. (And the cars were born before a lot of the A4 chassis drivers too) I *did* get a thumbs up by a passing motorist recently, mind he was passing me in an ABA MkII Rocco....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I have to say that I do get more attention than I used to living here in Dayton. Last month I had a guy pull up to me in traffic (I was in the Mk 1) and ask if I wanted to sell it - he'd been looking for one for a couple years. I laughed and told him no. He was driving a fairly clean Mk 2 Jetta.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And of course, if anyone needs a personal eyeball on it, I can make the hour trek over and have a look if need be.

Ditto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

WhooHooo- found a perfect S1 hood yesterday for $53. Time for a trip to the paint shop.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Ditto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifBrendan
I think you two should go look at it and provide a write-up. Why do the nice ones have to pop up when I have no money?







It'd give me a great excuse to go to Columbus next month for the OSCR (The Fox world's answer to Cincy. OK, not an answer, more like a retraction buried on page 48, but hey).

_Quote, originally posted by *sandrunner* »_WhooHooo- found a perfect S1 hood yesterday for $53. Time for a trip to the paint shop.
Sweet news, G, where'd ya find it?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

http://kanyelicio.us/http://kch2o.com


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Good morning folks. Car is out of commission until Saturday, when it gets a new pair of wheel bearings in the front. Wouldn't want anything bad to happen on the drive to Bonelli, or the drive back!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

Hello *waves*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ohai


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Slow in here!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, things don't normally move very quickly, lots of work going on I would assume. Moving into the busy season for us, so I actually have to focus on work


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Day 1 of dental drilling down, 3 more to go








It's not as bad as I thought it would be, though. They got three teeth worked on and the temp. crown put into place. Permenent crown gets put on next week.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hello *waves*

*waves back* See what a mess you started here? HOW many pages now? Thanks for giving me someplace to hang out so I'm not out on the street getting into trouble eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
*waves back* See what a mess you started here? HOW many pages now? Thanks for giving me someplace to hang out so I'm not out on the street getting into trouble eh?









You mean trouble like driving whilst being drunk, on drugs, texting, talking on the phone, listening to an iPod, MP3 player, and radio, all at the same time?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

don't forget eating a sammich, reading the newspaper, and yelling at the kids in the back seat


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You mean trouble like driving whilst being drunk, on drugs, texting, talking on the phone, listening to an iPod, MP3 player, and radio, all at the same time?









Ah, you read about my friendly note from the lawyer hired by the "nice young fellow" that rammed my poor unsuspecting Beetle? You forgot that I "knew or ought to have known that the motor vehicle I was operating was not in fit or working mechanical condition" and the whole "incompetent driver lacking in reasonable skill, ability, training and self command" and that I should not have been operating a motor vehicle. Yeah, that.







I'm really pretty amazing to be THAT bad all at the same time. No wonder I was "likely fatigued"!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good thing this thread is keeping me off the street. Wait, this poor unsuspecting unlicensed speeding young man hit me when I WAS off the street. I gotta get off the intrawebz and get Back out on the Street! !!!!! Driveways everywhere wil be safer.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://hubblesite.org/newscent...image worth clicking on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

I guess it's been awhile. I've been really caught up with schoon n' all. It's senior year, and I'm not even taking any fun classes








The Scirocco is doing well. No fuel pump issues with daily driving, and I'm getting about 28mpg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not sure when the driver's side damage is going to get fixed- I'm *hoping* for before winter comes. I just waxed it a couple o weeks ago, so it's reely shiny now.
And now for somthing completly different: One of my teachers drives a "smart" car. A "smart" car that only gets 37mpg, a "smart" car that fits only two people, and a "smart" car that decreases one's self worth to about 0. I don't get it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

So I wonder if JediLynne has gotten into her car yet? Last I heard, the car was in Ypsilanti MI while the key was lost somewhere near Pittsburgh PA. If indeed that's where it fell out of Mike's pocket.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*






















...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So I wonder if JediLynne has gotten into her car yet? Last I heard, the car was in Ypsilanti MI while the key was lost somewhere near Pittsburgh PA. If indeed that's where it fell out of Mike's pocket.





































Puts the yipes in Ypsi eh? Good work there Mike! 
Posting up this car that I almost bought for no particular reason...


















_Modified by punchbug at 7:25 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The list goes on ignore and comes over here? Man, what have we become?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ohai

Just a quiet night for me. But there's progress on the Rebel. I actually drove it yesterday and promptly lost a wheel







Forgot to triple-check the lug nuts







At least the cop was only interested in what kind of car I was driving and what color I was going to paint it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Posting up this car that I almost bought for no particular reason...


















Sheya.... as if. I know why you're posting such pictures.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

forgot what color you were driving ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sheya.... as if. I know why you're posting such pictures.

Well, if I'd have bought that one, (actually I *DID* buy it, but they decided they were keeping it) Anyway, if I *DID* buy it, I wouldn't have the purple one, so I'm glad it didn't work out. It was a cute little car though, but the purple thang is just so much more "me", you know? But too funny eh Daun? I guess it's a dead ringer.
Ever have that where the deal is done except for the transfer of papaers and the PO decides to back out? Happened to me twice, and both times, the vehicle I ended up with was a much better choice (both have been flat out awesome, actually). I guess the first ones weren't "the ones". Now that I think of it, I made two attempts at "MkI" too, now that I think of it, but MkI #1 was not worth keeping....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
And now for somthing completly different: One of my teachers drives a "smart" car. A "smart" car that only gets 37mpg, a "smart" car that fits only two people, and a "smart" car that decreases one's self worth to about 0. I don't get it


Owning it may decrease YOUR self worth to 0, but what if they really like it? Their self worth may have gone way up actually!
Just 'cause you don't care for it doesn't mean to someone else it's not worth having. Just look at all the Hondas other people drive!
What's this about the drivers side damage - what did Imiss?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Just 'cause you don't care for it doesn't mean to someone else it's not worth having.
If the entire world drove Sciroccos, they wouldn't be special anymore...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I 
And now for something completely different: One of my teachers drives a "smart" car. A "smart" car that only gets 37mpg, a "smart" car that fits only two people, and a "smart" car that decreases one's self worth to about 0. I don't get it









Actually the mileage went up since it was first brought over, the first year they were only good for 32 pg.
I've actually thought of getting one, if I win the lottery, I'm thinking, one turbo/cylinder feeding ITBs and an independent fuel management system.
Do you guys think I could fit M50-15s on it?


_Modified by tmechanic at 11:51 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am seriously slacking, I haven't been to my shop in over 3 weeks, so that is the same amount of time I have not even seen one of my cars


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Actually the mileage went up since it was first brought over, the first year they were only good for 32 pg.
I've actually thought of getting one, if I win the lottery, I'm thinking, one turbo/cylinder feeding ITBs and an independent fuel management system.
Do you guys think I could fit M50-15s on it?


If they would have brought the Turbo Diesel version over here, they would have sold more than they could have made. 
I think they are neat cars. Donsroc, who I have not seen on here in a while, let me see his right after he bought it. 
EDIT: Ah, found a pic of his:








I wonder how they handle.
Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 3:39 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Anybody know if Timbo is going to h2o? I need to see him about a headlight relay.
In other news....there will soon be another new addition to our driveway soon. My boss GAVE me her 96 Audi a4. Its a sweet car, needs a little work, but not bad for a freebie (no pix yet).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Anybody know if Timbo is going to h2o? I need to see him about a headlight relay.
In other news....there will soon be another new addition to our driveway soon. My boss GAVE me her 96 Audi a4. Its a sweet car, needs a little work, but not bad for a freebie (no pix yet).

Nice!
Is that the green one I always see around with the license plate in the back window for no apparent reason?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Anybody know if Timbo is going to h2o? I need to see him about a headlight relay.



where is he ? ... haven't seen any posts by him for awhile


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

The morning's weather report, courtesy of the South Cayuga reporting station:
MORNING DEW ON THE BOCCE COURT
Expect drinken posting this evening.. I have a big bottle of Quebec anniversary bier chilling in order to meet the requirements of the sanctioning body for the tournament this eveining.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I just brought the black car up to the house so I can change the suspension and everything. At some point since I've driven it last (mid May), the exhaust got unhooked from the back of the converter, and the shifter linkage got much sloppier than I remember it being. It was a very loud 30 minute drive back to the house.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Okay, here's the deal. I'm OUT of the Bocce Tournament http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , by a very closely contested margin. Should be a protest, but I think we'll not bother. I am currently about 700mL into a 750mL bottle of Quatre Centieme (at 7.5%) and am sitting here with a nice young lady who REALLY wants a Scirocco, has been asking me for MONTHS to find her a car. She wants MkI, and it wuld be a good home. So, anybody got something to direct me towards?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ am sitting here with a nice young lady who REALLY wants a Scirocco, has been asking me for MONTHS to find her a car. She wants MkI, and it wuld be a good home. So, anybody got something to direct me towards? 

you have an IM


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice!
Is that the green one I always see around with the license plate in the back window for no apparent reason?









Well, it's green...license plate been in the regulation spot for a while now though (plate in the window was a dealer plate that she was using, but is no longer).
It's a 96 quattro, 2.8l, and the only major issue is a busted power steering hose.
Only pic so far


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Is the list down for those of you on it? I have gotten email from it for a few days.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
Well, it's green...license plate been in the regulation spot for a while now though (plate in the window was a dealer plate that she was using, but is no longer).
It's a 96 quattro, 2.8l, and the only major issue is a busted power steering hose.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Is the list down for those of you on it? I have gotten email from it for a few days.


I haven't either. I figure everyone is just giving us the silent treatment though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Coilovers are on the black car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My wheels rub the springs in the front. Good thing the new wheels are going on this week.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need a set of spacers on my truck so I can run my R8's, they make solid contact with the springs.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I need a set of spacers on my truck so I can run my R8's, they make solid contact with the springs.

Exactly, but if I space them out at all they'll really rub the fenders. My new wheels are 2mm lower offset and an inch narrower, so they should be fine.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

On a side note, does anyone know if the cold start valve from an 8v will fit a 16v?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

don't know why it wouldn't
compare part numbers on http://www.vagcat.com


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a quick search of part no. 067906171 returns many many many results, of which, the 16v Scirocco models are included


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Excellent. Sometime this week I'll have to go down to the Mk1 and pull the one off of it to try on the black car. It runs absolutely horribly.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Pics with the coils on:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

And pics of the 635CSi:
























With the 524td:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

So an update from Bocce...we have a casualty. "Nifty fifty" number three has bit the dust. (Canon 50mm f/1.8 lens, street value about half what my good PL filter is worth) It's in three, nearly four pieces. A really nice break this time. These "plastic fantastics" are my weapon of choice for hard duty, and serve admirably. (I've killed three of them, the built is cheap, but the optics are great) I wonder if this one's still on warrantee....anyway, I'll post up carnage pics when the party declines. I have no business having a good camera...and this is exactly why I do not use my good lens for events like this.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I had one of those bizarre small world experiences today.
So I was helping out at Waco fly-in in Troy Ohio this afternoon when someone asks "who owns the Scirocco in the parking lot?" (Brad had driven it up late in the day, I flew Rick's Navion up this morning.) I looked up to find Bill Scarince standing in front of me. Bill is a lister of old that hasn't been heard from in Scirocco circles for a good 5 years - at that time he was moving from Virginia to Michigan. He's now living about 1/2 block from the airport in Troy. Talk about a strange way for two different parts of my world to collide! We exchanged numbers and I intend to make good on the promise of getting together soon. He still has his silver 16v too.
Cathy? Expecting pics of the tourny soon!! I'm guessing I know who the person looking for the Mk 1 is.... has a red '88 too right?
I'm beat, and have to be back in Troy around 8 AM.....


_Modified by vwdaun at 11:15 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris.
Those two BMWs are about the only two I really like. I'd love to have a TD, and the 635 is just sexxy...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I had one of those bizarre small world experiences today.
So I was helping out at Waco fly-in in Troy Ohio this afternoon when someone asks "who owns the Scirocco in the parking lot?" (Brad had driven it up late in the day, I flew Rick's Navion up this morning.) I looked up to find Bill Scarince standing in front of me. Bill is a lister of old that hasn't been heard from in Scirocco circles for a good 5 years - at that time he was moving from Virginia to Michigan. He's now living about 1/2 block from the airport in Troy. Talk about a strange way for two different parts of my world to collide! We exchanged numbers and I intend to make good on the promise of getting together soon. He still has his silver 16v too.
Cathy? Expecting pics of the tourny soon!! I'm guessing I know who the person looking for the Mk 1 is.... has a red '88 too right?
I'm beat, and have to be back in Troy around 8 AM.....

_Modified by vwdaun at 11:15 PM 9-19-2009_

Actually no. It's the girlfriend of a hardcore Volvo guy from HeliLynx. She saw Klaus and fell in love, I mean, who wouldn't eh? But if you speak Swedish, German's not too hard to learn. He can do either the "M" or "E" end of aviation (he's a Newfie, they do it differently out there) so I'm sure he could unravel the "mysteries of the 8V". Not to mention hours of cursing at old Eurotrash that he's logged on the Swedes. He's excited to find a project that they can both work on.
So who's this red 88 owner you're thinking of, and I'm not sure that I recall Bill S, but that's neat!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

phew. Ran a 5k today, through the baltimore harbor tunnel. 107 feet underground, 8 million tiles on the inside...
ran in 29.08, which is 52 seconds than I ran a 5k 2 weeks ago.
Then I came home, mowed the lawn and washed the wagon. Was going to wash both sciroccos, but I feel a nap rolling on with the quickness.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, I got back from Lyon last night, I am so tired. but then I was traveling for 20 hrs.
I should work on the Scirocco, get myself out of the house for a bit.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Pics with the coils on:










Mandy wants to know if she can buy the Charger, for $12?
Why $12, damned if I know...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_phew. Ran a 5k today, through the baltimore harbor tunnel. 107 feet underground, 8 million tiles on the inside...
ran in 29.08, which is 52 seconds than I ran a 5k 2 weeks ago.
Then I came home, mowed the lawn and washed the wagon. Was going to wash both sciroccos, but I feel a nap rolling on with the quickness.

Nice improvement! Both Sciroccos? When did you get a second one?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Mandy wants to know if she can buy the Charger, for $12?
Why $12, damned if I know...

She can buy it (it is actually for sale), but it'll cost her a bit more than $12.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
She can buy it (it is actually for sale), but it'll cost her a bit more than $12.

I imagine $53 sould do it. Go big or go home. That's always been a good number for me anyway.
And I need a nap too, but I tried and no dice. 2 hrs of flying around with a map in your hand will do that. So I think I'll wash both dailies. I need it to rain this week so I can squeeze a ground briefing in. And f I seem in a sunny mood, it's because I have an A1 in good enough shape to act as a daily, so that cheers me up. She's a chunky one though.








Gonna get some pictures loading from Bocce... as if anyone cares.


















_Modified by punchbug at 3:11 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I just had my car void itself of all brake fluid while I was driving on the highway. Of course, that's not the kind of thing you find out until you need said brakes... Of course, now I know I can keep a car in one lane when all four wheels lock up at 120kph when pushing air.
And yes, somehow both the car and I are in one piece. But these cars really have to stop trying to kill me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I just had my car void itself of all brake fluid while I was driving on the highway. Of course, that's not the kind of thing you find out until you need said brakes... Of course, now I know I can keep a car in one lane when all four wheels lock up at 120kph when pushing air.
And yes, somehow both the car and I are in one piece. But these cars really have to stop trying to kill me.

That's not good.....but here are some Bocce girls to cheer you up.








Sisters even....


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Excellent. Sometime this week I'll have to go down to the Mk1 and pull the one off of it to try on the black car. It runs absolutely horribly.

If you need one let me know. You can probably scavenge the one off my car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So here is the local witch doctor casting any evil spirits out of the Bocce balls:








And we got TWO points!!!!:








But so did they http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :








My brother's team, sponsered by Steeler (some additional Malibu assured that the rules were followed):








"Team Wolfpack" won the tournament and howls in celebration. My dog Killer joined in:








And here is poor dead nifty fifty number three:








Anyway, next year I think some of you folks need to make the trek up for this. We had a lot of fun!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I just had my car void itself of all brake fluid while I was driving on the highway. Of course, that's not the kind of thing you find out until you need said brakes... Of course, now I know I can keep a car in one lane when all four wheels lock up at 120kph when pushing air.
And yes, somehow both the car and I are in one piece. But these cars really have to stop trying to kill me.

pooh, mine's been doing THAT for a couple years now.
I carry a bottle of brake fluid in the boot, just in case. Hopefulley, that will stop soon. (when I fix it)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just dropped $750 at Ikea. Got 2 chairs, a footstool, a load of picture frames, a lamp, bunch of decoration stuff for the wedding, hangars, and misc. crap. Gotta sell a couch and easy chair, then we go back to get 2 love seats. If only I could get my nice new TV to go along with the new furniture.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris, I think you need some gangster metric wheels for the 635








seriously, that thing is awesome. my dad had one for a while, full dinan workover by the PO before he got it, but wiring gremlins spelled the end of its stay with my dad


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
pooh, mine's been doing THAT for a couple years now.
I carry a bottle of brake fluid in the boot, just in case. Hopefulley, that will stop soon. (when I fix it)

The reservoir was empty when I left, and all the lines were empty half an hour later. I don't think carrying an extra bottle will help me very much.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's not good.....but here are some Bocce girls to cheer you up.








Sisters even....









Send them down here next month when we do drunken, "Spooky Croquet."


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Nice improvement! Both Sciroccos? When did you get a second one?

um... In October it will be two years ago. I made a thread about it when I got it, but barely anything has happened to it in the meantime. A few small changes, but still no motor in it. But I'm feeling optimistic! Might even update the pics and project thread in a day, week or two.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
um... In October it will be two years ago. I made a thread about it when I got it, but barely anything has happened to it in the meantime. A few small changes, but still no motor in it. But I'm feeling optimistic! Might even update the pics and project thread in a day, week or two.









There's a comment in there about other halves that get jealous of wrenching & whatnot, but I won't go there. It can be damn tough to juggle all priorities.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's not good.....but here are some Bocce girls to cheer you up.








Sisters even....









I think you need to invite them to TDN next year.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi everyone!!! *waves frantically at everyone* I've decided we should all pitch in a good hundred thousand each to buy this place and then we can have a kick-ass Cincy next year. Plenty of rooms for everyone to sleep in, no hotels or campgrounds necessary!! Whadda ya think?
http://www.showcasebyagent.com/sba/r0s0614.php


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

But that's in Tennessee.....
Though I really wouldn't mind owning that.








Edit: I would kill for that garage! 


_Modified by Nataku at 8:10 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good morning folks


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Morning, there is nothing good about it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

...can't wait till TunerStudio has the Live Analyze function working, going to make tuning much easier


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Round 2 of drilling and numbess is done. 2 more to go...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

cuss cuss swear swear. I'm gonna have to fight to get my money back it seems. Target told me (in broken English) to basically go f myself, so I'm off to the bank to fill out paperwork.
And if I find the person who keeps letting their dog crap in my yard, I'm going to come running out of the house and shove them into traffic.








Doncha love mondays!?!?
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Ripped out all my brake lines today. Most of them just cracked and broke with any pressure. Great







Of course, it was raining the whole time too.
The only thing left are the rubber lines between the main lines and the ones that go on the torsion bars to the wheel cylinders. I really wish I had known the front connection on the passenger side is behind the fuel pump. Which means I have this lovely feeling I'm going to end up with broken gas lines getting to that one too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Ripped out all my brake lines today. Most of them just cracked and broke with any pressure. Great







Of course, it was raining the whole time too.
The only thing left are the rubber lines between the main lines and the ones that go on the torsion bars to the wheel cylinders. I really wish I had known the front connection on the passenger side is behind the fuel pump. Which means I have this lovely feeling I'm going to end up with broken gas lines getting to that one too.

So from that, I take it that the Bocce girls weren't enough to cheer you up. Understandable, I'll send them to Maine then.








(Seriously, GL with that, and get a big bottle of Fireball....)




_Modified by punchbug at 2:24 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Ripped out all my brake lines today. Most of them just cracked and broke with any pressure. Great







Of course, it was raining the whole time too.
The only thing left are the rubber lines between the main lines and the ones that go on the torsion bars to the wheel cylinders. I really wish I had known the front connection on the passenger side is behind the fuel pump. Which means I have this lovely feeling I'm going to end up with broken gas lines getting to that one too.


Sounds like it time to replace.... everything under your car. Or your car.







Good luck. I think we've all been there at one point.
I was just under my rocco the other day and noticed that the head of one of the front motor mount bolts FELL OFF.. it appears that someone sheared the head off and glued it back into place.... WTF?
Mongo Smash!










_Modified by 88Jetta350 at 2:46 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So from that, I take it that the Bocce girls weren't enough to cheer you up. Understandable, I'll send them to Maine then.








(Seriously, GL with that, and get a big bottle of Fireball....)
_Modified by punchbug at 2:24 PM 9-21-2009_

YES!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (88Jetta350)*

one of my front brake backing plates is rattling around every time i hit a bump
i think one of the others has already rusted off
a lower front spring perch rusted off last year
which put the car on a diet since i couldn't put stock stuff back in
then there's the oil buzzer, bought a sensor to go to cincy & didn't put it in either, where did it go?
maybe i'll get around to that after i put in a wood burning stove & chimney


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Ok, spoke too soon on the money thing. I filled out a bunch of paperwork, and the bank is going to refund my money within 5 days, then they hire their own goons to collect from Target. Sweet! The system actually worked!
Now to devise a booby-trap for the dog walker.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well it looks like I'm on the road again, I'll be flying to Clinton, IL, just south of Bloomington/Normal, tomorrow, no idea how long I'll be there.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Now to devise a booby-trap for the dog walker.
Brendan

I hope it involves you heading to the army surplus store, getting a full cammo outfit, and lying stalthily in wait with a loaded paintball gun.
Be sure to video it and post on youtube!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

yeah and make sure you cover the entire area, not one on him
so the little mama's boy aint gonna have **** when he calls mommy/911


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Hi Everyone!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'Hi Everybody!'


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

24 hours before we head out for H2O.
And for you Chris. I saw this on yahoos main page:
http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

So today I am at work(I run the Contractors Desk and Delivery Dept at a Home Depot) and there are three associates talking to a older woman trying to figure something out. One comes over and says you know all about VWs right? I said I know some stuff and they call her over and tell her I can help her because I know all about cars. I think, great, this is going to be fun. She tells me she and her husband need a sunroof seal for an '81 Rabbit because she is tired of it leaking on her head. I fire up google while she is telling me how her husband has checked all sorts of places with no luck at all and had resorted to making a seal and trying to fix the seal with no luck at those either. While she is doing that I am checking out GAP and VWP, write p/n's, prices and phone numbers for her. I told her to call one of them because they have the part, and are both excellent places to deal with and that I personally buy from both and have never had a problem. Needless to say she was damned happy. So apparently now I am Car Depot too.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that's service
now if you could figure out nascar


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Noice....
I did the same thing at my interview a couple weeks ago. Too bad he didn't get the job (they hired two people) but ya can't win 'em all.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, hungry...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, hungry...

Thirsty...Hard Cider ftw!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I procured a garage for the Scirocco today, it'll be safe inside this winter.
Now I have to learn how to rebuild a Borg Warner 35 transmission...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, after the brakes fiasco on Sunday I parked my car at the Toronto Triumph Club's British car day in Burlington before getting it towed the rest of the way home. Over 1000 UK cars and a few motorcycles, some of which I didn't even know ever made it over to our shores.
















































Most epic thing I've ever seen:








And just saw this 16 valve in the background on an episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WoW that's a lot of DeLoreans


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

THat's amazng! How much variation was there in those, they all look so similar, but I kow there wer drivetrain differences on those. And what's the red slopy one? I like the lines.
WOOHOO!!!! Timing is everything. I *just* pulled a nice hot bowl of oatmeal out of the micronuker, and POOF!!! My hydro** went out. Likely because we had about two drops of rain yesterday. Of course I am holding out faint hope that it's widespread enough to impact my workplace, in which case, they may send the kiddies home early.....hope springs eternal. Funny, I was just metnioning to my class yesterday that the odds of a snow day this time of year were slim to none. 

**translation to American: Hydro = Electricity/Power (We harness Niagara Falls for some of it eh?)










_Modified by punchbug at 5:01 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Bah. Our annual Aviation Day for the kiddies was cancelled due to rain, 2nd year in a row. Sucks, usually there are some really cool planes, this year we were gonna have a C-130 come in and land, which is a big deal at a little county airport.







Laura was probably looking more forward to it than I was, the C-130 is one of her favorite planes.
Brendan


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And what's the red slopy one? I like the lines. 

Aston Martin Lagonda. All of the dash controls in that are touch-screen. Neat car, but you better have deep pockets to keep it running and functioning correctly.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Neat car, but you better have deep pockets to keep it running and functioning correctly. 
And this differentiates it from other British cars how? Just the size of the monthly stipend you send your mechanic?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_And this differentiates it from other British cars how? Just the size of the monthly stipend you send your mechanic?









I had to wait a while for a tow on Sunday because apparently all the British car guys got to the supply first, then I saw two or three broken down on the side of the highway


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

that is all.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

indeed


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

God damn I love seafoam


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So, the people I babysit for in Baltimore said to me... "meghan I think there is a scirocco sitting a few streets over. I'm pretty sure thats what it is. You should check it out" and so of course being a proper scirocco loving princess I did. It ooks very pretty and just like Frasers newer scirocco (Lucy the 16v) and is also a 16V. And so being a proper princess I left a note. So we shall see if I hear anything or possibly we will just bump into the car at h2o? Who knows only time will tell. 
Fraser's recruits to the scirocco world: 0
Princess's recruits to the scirocco world: 1 confirmed(madarua) 1 pending.
I win


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_So, the people I babysit for in Baltimore said to me... "meghan I think there is a scirocco sitting a few streets over. I'm pretty sure thats what it is. You should check it out" and so of course being a proper scirocco loving princess I did. It ooks very pretty and just like Frasers newer scirocco (Lucy the 16v) and is also a 16V. And so being a proper princess I left a note. So we shall see if I hear anything or possibly we will just bump into the car at h2o? Who knows only time will tell. 
Fraser's recruits to the scirocco world: 0
Princess's recruits to the scirocco world: 1 confirmed(madarua) 1 pending.
I win
















Cool.








What part of Baltimore is this? My manager has told me that there was a Scirocco parked on his street pretty frequently a while back.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_








Airman, secure that canine!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

So, recently I bought a friend's Fox wagon. Couldn't resist - I've always liked the wagons, this one matches my sedan (same year, color, wheels, everything) and the price was too good to pass up. But there's a fly in the proverbial ointment - I think my wagon is trying to kill me.
OK, that's a tad dramatic, I guess.







Jon warned me that the hatch struts were not in the best of shape. Sometimes they work OK, and sometimes the hatch comes down on its own. Usually I hear the little whoooosh sound as the struts move, but last night my daughter was babbling about something as I was reaching for my laptop and whack! This stupid piece that sticks down from the latch catches me right on my spine. Man, is it sore today.
Anyway, this, combined with some antics on the trip home that left me driving the last 4 hours of the trip with the heater on full blast whilst watching the temp gauge repeatedly spike and crash, lead me to believe that my wagon thinks its a red 16V Scirocco. 
Anyway, pic for proof (not of the man-eating incident - it was dark and I was too busy kicking the **** outta the hatch to bother taking a pic...)








So, are the Scirocco hatch struts as bloody expensive as the Fox ones? Stealership wants $60 apiece! :yikes: 


_Modified by kerensky at 3:32 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

When I first got my Rocco, we had to prop the hatch up with a broken broomstick.
The replacement struts were not really expensive.
My tach used to do some really squirrely stuff, as well as the temp gauge. Maybe our cars are related (red 16v)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_So, recently I bought a friend's Fox wagon. Couldn't resist - I've always liked the wagons, this one matches my sedan (same year, color, wheels, everything) and the price was too good to pass up. But there's a fly in the proverbial ointment - I think my wagon is trying to kill me.
OK, that's a tad dramatic, I guess.







Jon warned me that the hatch struts were not in the best of shape. Sometimes they work OK, and sometimes the hatch comes down on its own. Usually I hear the little whoooosh sound as the struts move, but last night my daughter was babbling about something as I was reaching for my laptop and whack! This stupid piece that sticks down from the latch catches me right on my spine. Man, is it sore today.
Anyway, this, combined with some antics on the trip home that left me driving the last 4 hours of the trip with the heater on full blast whilst watching the temp gauge repeatedly spike and crash, lead me to believe that my wagon thinks its a red 16V Scirocco. 
So, are the Scirocco hatch struts as bloody expensive as the Fox ones? Stealership wants $60 apiece! :yikes: 

In the meantime, you could do what I did to my black car. With the hatch up, yank as hard as you can on the center of the supports, so it bends. Then, when you pull it up past that point, it will have too much resistance to fall shut. I did that after my hatch fell and the latch hit me in my severely sunburned forehead at Cincy last year.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool.








What part of Baltimore is this? My manager has told me that there was a Scirocco parked on his street pretty frequently a while back.

towson/rogers forge ish
Ive met the owner before, but it was at dubs on the lake in 2007, before I even owned my scirocco. I have not seen or heard from him since then


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

^^^ i still have your therm. sitting in my jeep...








pm me your addy you want it sent to, i don't have it anymore


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_And just saw this 16 valve in the background on an episode of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.










Crazy! 
Even crazier? I went to high school with Rob McElhenney (Mac on It's Always Sunny, the guy on the left).
St. Joe's Prep class of 1994 for me. 1995 for him. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Teaser #2:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Not bad, I kinda like the more standard finish on those though, like this, which is a sweet car btw:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yes, but after seeing a *bunch* of cars running them stock I wasn't having it. And yeah, Ric's car is the sh*t, but he is on bags (cheating) and running tires that will beat your kidneys to death.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Teaser #2:









Nasty!!!








.
.
.
.
.
feet.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Even crazier? I went to high school with Rob McElhenney (Mac on It's Always Sunny, the guy on the left).
St. Joe's Prep class of 1994 for me. 1995 for him. 

That is crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And a ridiculously funny show, if you've got the same strange sense of humour I do


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That is crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And a ridiculously funny show, if you've got the same strange sense of humour I do









I remember really liking the first season, but I never remember to watch it anymore. Just like so many other shows that I think are funny.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

SO he im-ed me via vortex..... name is chris... lives in anneslie/stoneleigh area. Street: Murdock.
Unfortunatly, or fortunatly depending how you look at it, he is looking to sell soon as he told me in the im so if anyone is interested its a black 16v and from the outside looked nice. Paint looked really nice in fact I was shocked. Its def. lowered and has some pretty wheels on it. Dont know what hes asking but i told him to let me know and I would pass it on in case anyone was interested. Interior was a little rough but nothing other than usual wear and tear. Anyhow, I will try and get some pictures I have one on my phone but I dont know how to get it onto vortex ahahaha. 
Princess has great success.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_SO he im-ed me via vortex..... name is chris... lives in anneslie/stoneleigh area. Street: Murdock.
Unfortunatly, or fortunatly depending how you look at it, he is looking to sell soon as he told me in the im so if anyone is interested its a black 16v and from the outside looked nice. Paint looked really nice in fact I was shocked. Its def. lowered and has some pretty wheels on it. Dont know what hes asking but i told him to let me know and I would pass it on in case anyone was interested. Interior was a little rough but nothing other than usual wear and tear. Anyhow, I will try and get some pictures I have one on my phone but I dont know how to get it onto vortex ahahaha. 
Princess has great success. 

Email it to yourself, host it on Photobucket or something, and post it here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*









Look how savy I am at technology these days.... photo courtesy of the envy3 touch


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ok the paint looked better when I saw it..... but maybe it isnt that amazing.... but still alright.... I want it


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_










I love Fox wagons. I've always wanted one. There's one for sale here for $350 (non-running) too, but I have no room and no monies to spend on a non-running car (or a running car, for that matter). Nice addition to your stable, though!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*









I like the plate: VEHICLE.
That's funny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I love Fox wagons. I've always wanted one. There's one for sale here for $350 (non-running) too, but I have no room and no monies to spend on a non-running car (or a running car, for that matter). Nice addition to your stable, though! 

X2. Love them to pieces. It was a strange design but amazingly well pulled-off. The original plan (and sorry if I am repeating myself) for Laura's car was a Fox Wagon with a Diesel swap, but this Golf came along and we couldn't pass it up.
Brendan


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Teaser #2:










Get 'em on the freakin' car already!....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_SO he im-ed me via vortex..... name is chris... lives in anneslie/stoneleigh area. Street: Murdock.
Unfortunatly, or fortunatly depending how you look at it, he is looking to sell soon 

What's his screen name? is there a FS thread? I have a buddy I might be able to convince to buy it


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

no for sale thread. His im simply signified that he was planning on fixing it up to sell super soon but it looked ok from the outside and all. Havent heard back on an asking price yet but will let you know.
Screenname is:bigbluetotoro
Gave him to a link to the chit chat thread so maybe he will pop up on it at some point. Hopefully I will get an im tonight. Will keep you updated!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Totoro?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A slightly odd note: Totoro is one of my favorite movies. Has been since I was like 5


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Greetings from rainy Ocean City MD. Our trip was uneventful and we finished it off by taking the ferry from Cape May to Lewes so we could relax and avoid the traffic we would be facing the other way. So now we are off to find things to do in the rain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hmmm. No rain up here. Just a little chilly and cloudy. I'm off to finish up a few things on the cars, do some cleaning, then head down.
Oh, and to any computer people out there. My old desktop is not working. It turns on, but the whirring noise it usually makes for a second or two is continuing much longer now, and the monitor is acting like it's not receiving a signal.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Try opening it in safe mode (F12 I think on startup) and run a system restore to before it started acting up. If it boots up after that go into msconfig and look at what's set to run at start up; you can disable almost everything in there without adverse effects. You'll need to re-boot after that, and the configuration utility will pop up: check the 'use selective start up and don't show this message again' or it will revert back.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds more like it's not POSTing


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

F8 is safemode.
Sounds like a no-post. If you let it sit for a while, do you see/hear any hard drive activity?
Try this: unplug the PC from the power. (physically pull the cable from the power supply) Push and hold in the power button for about 15-25 seconds. Let it go, then plug it back in and give it a try.
If that works, chances are you have a power supply that is getting ready to fail.
Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_F8 is safemode.
Sounds like a no-post. If you let it sit for a while, do you see/hear any hard drive activity?
Try this: unplug the PC from the power. (physically pull the cable from the power supply) Push and hold in the power button for about 15-25 seconds. Let it go, then plug it back in and give it a try.
If that works, chances are you have a power supply that is getting ready to fail.
Brendan

All I'm hearing is that fan running. The little yellow light on the front that normally flashes when it's doing stuff is on all the time.
I tried unplugging it and holding the power button as suggested, and nothing has changed.
Unfortunately this is on my old desktop PC, which is also the computer I do most things on.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no beeps or anything?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Woo hoo - it's finally raining!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

rained here last week, then we had 3 days of 85+ heat


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Woo hoo - it's finally raining! 

rain?,what is this rain thing you speak of?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ We felt the same way up until today







. The weather service had us under a severe drought. 
No more 85+ days for us, I hope. Looks like it's gonna be in the low 70's for the next week. Beautiful fall weather.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

new turbo on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I've seen messy cars before but this is insane!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy crap!


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_holy loaded full of abuncha' crap!

now that's rollin' dirty...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and yes, we be hatin'


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*BioHazard*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Apparently the car stuck to the high heavens too, which isn't hard to imagine.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't get how people can do stuff like that


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*









This was in there too. Still, that's insane. I can't even stand dust on the dashboard.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Compulsive dis-order?
Pack-Rat?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Probably - like that show on HGTV - Hoarders (or something like that)


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Probably - like that show on HGTV - Hoarders (or something like that)

Exactly what we were thinking too.....we are just chatting around the tiki bar about it...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
All I'm hearing is that fan running. The little yellow light on the front that normally flashes when it's doing stuff is on all the time.
I tried unplugging it and holding the power button as suggested, and nothing has changed.
Unfortunately this is on my old desktop PC, which is also the computer I do most things on.

PM sent with more stuff to try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc__On* »_
Pack-Rat?


Speaking of which, I've been daily driving the Cabby just to clear the cobwebs out; it's been sitting all summer for no good reason ( well, there's actually three very good Roccin' reasons, but whatever) Anyway, I've had the top down as much as I can manage, but have been faithfully putting the little boot thingie over it. But I did short ride the other day without it, and was greeted with a snowstorm in the car when I got it up to road speed. Seems some mouse had shredded up some Kleenex and stuffed it in the layer between the headliner and the roof itself. It went EVERYWHERE! The NEXT day, the special science class had been out doing some garedning, and disrupted a nearby any hill which was full of winged reproductive...and THEY relocated, forming a huge cloud overhead and in the car. So I had a bad case of ants in the pants. They're baked all over the engine bay too. Country living at its finest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^^ Yikes!! 

Today, the Scirocco will assume Daily Driving duties until the Volvo stops being a PITA. It's having "Immobilizer" problems. Something to do with the security system. I turn the key to crank the engine and nothing - all the lights light up and all the electronics work fine. Then, in the message box, it says "Immobilizer: See Manual". Great....
So it's either a new battery, a loose connection somewhere that triggered the Imobilzer (maybe at the starter?), needs a new antenna ring for the imobilizer (PITA to do - needs the whole steering wheel removed. $$$), possible new starter......bah. I'm gonna see if the new battery will work today. Hopefully it'll solve the problem.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Then, in the message box, it says "Immobilizer: See Manual". Great....


So what's the manual say? Before spending any precious cash, I think I'd dive into it a bit more thoroughly to narrow down the problem.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So what's the manual say? Before spending any precious cash, I think I'd dive into it a bit more thoroughly to narrow down the problem.

Funny thing was, manual had nothing. It just said it was part of the anti-theft system. I went onto the Volvo forums and ran a search. Apparently it's a common problem - the most common solution is to replace the imobilizer antenna ($9 part, 1-2 hours labor). It could be any of the things I mentioned previously, though. I'm gonna try a new battery today. They said Volvos start to have some strange problems as the batterys wear down and this is one of them.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Just had a new Scirocco owner over for a bit. He came over to buy some parts, chat and check out Greta and Glenn. He just bought this Kolibri green '80.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Mmmm, Kolibri geeen. I bet he loved Glen eh? I was out drilling holes in mine today, it was good. Too sloppy to be concerned about driving him anyway.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, my brother and I are in a hotel in Bethany, de, site of former casa de scirocco adventures. Tomorrow morning we're off to the dogfish head brewery for a fun run/fundraiser thingy. Running at 8am. Followed by breakfast and beer at 9. Repnding on how that goes we will try and make it down to H2O. But it wasfun to act as parts courtier and chat with John w. For a few minutes!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Mmmm, Kolibri geeen. I bet he loved Glen eh?

Sadly he didn't get to see Glenn. Glenn is in my dad's garage about 5-10 minutes away. Him and his wife swung by on the way to a wedding and we chatted for a good hour and 1/2 and didn't even realize how quick time flew. There's always next time!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can haz sex?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Okay Daun, here's a selection from today's weather forecast. Peachy eh?
14005KT 2SM BR OVC003 TEMPO 2706/2714 4SM 
BR SCT003 OVC006 PROB30 2706/2713 1/4SM -DZ FG VV001 

At least it's not windy. Translated it means "crud with a 100% chance of really frizzy hair". Clouds are at fingertip height all day long, and maybe some static (according to the news anyway). I think I'll go to church (but not my usual church, "Our Lady of the Blessed Acceleration", too wet for that). 
ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT:
Put a new licence plate bracket on Klausie so his historic plate is visible. I've lucked out so far with the previous mounting, which is not even sort of visible. And this new setup makes putting my Maine plate on at the track so much easier too (the elastic bands will wrap around it easily)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Icky forecast there Cathy! It's a little better here but not much. Today is all about indoor projects methinks. The house needs some work and dogs need baths.
Now perhaps later it will clear up enough to drag something out of the hangar...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Volvo is a nice car, but some design points are so ****ed up. There is no manual trunk release button on the inside of the car. Apparently the only way is to use for key FOB or a little key-hole under the trunk lid lip (that apparently only works when your battery is charged).
The battery is completely dead. The battery is located in the trunk. So, the Central Locking System obviously doesn't work. I use the key to get into the cabin (D/S door has a manual lock as well). To fold the seats down, you need to pull a latch in the trunk, which is conveniently located at the opening of the trunk. I need to pull the center arm-rest down and use the little 12" x 8" opening to try and pull the latch with a broom handle. Ok. I got the seats folded down (what a PITA). Now....there's no manual trunk opening pull/latch/button inside! WTF! Aren't all cars supposed to have this in case someone gets locked inside. Gah - now I can't even change the battery/attempt to charge it because I can't get to the damned thing.....


_Modified by Nataku at 2:07 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

No offense, but this is a perfect example of why I drive cars that are at least 20 years old.








I once asked a 2005 Prius owner "Sooo, what if your batteries die, how could you get into your car?". She had no idea


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_No offense, but this is a perfect example of why I drive cars that are at least 20 years old.








I once asked a 2005 Prius owner "Sooo, what if your batteries die, how could you get into your car?". She had no idea









I hear ya. You'll never have issues like this in a Scirocco! I eventually got into the trunk and swapped the battery. Popped the ignition cover thingy off and put a new immobilizer antenna in. $9 part. Everything works again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_The Volvo is a nice car, but some design points are so ****ed up. There is no manual trunk release button on the inside of the car. Apparently the only way is to use for key FOB or a little key-hole under the trunk lid lip (that apparently only works when your battery is charged).
The battery is completely dead. The battery is located in the trunk. So, the Central Locking System obviously doesn't work. I use the key to get into the cabin (D/S door has a manual lock as well). To fold the seats down, you need to pull a latch in the trunk, which is conveniently located at the opening of the trunk. I need to pull the center arm-rest down and use the little 12" x 8" opening to try and pull the latch with a broom handle. Ok. I got the seats folded down (what a PITA). Now....there's no manual trunk opening pull/latch/button inside! WTF! Aren't all cars supposed to have this in case someone gets locked inside. Gah - now I can't even change the battery/attempt to charge it because I can't get to the damned thing.....

_Modified by Nataku at 2:07 PM 9-27-2009_


hooray for progress and technology!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I went to Ocean City this weekend, but a different state than expected. I went to da Jersey Shore!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Just got home from h2o. Pictures will be coming as soon as I fix my computer and upload them.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Spent pretty much all day at our shop, got lotsa lighting up, some storage racks, mounted the TV in the corner, hooked up the sattelite, connected both to the stereo. Also pulled all the cars out, swept the whole thing, and a friend of ours did a graffiti mural on one of the walls.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

in-progress pic of the mural


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I love the mural!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I love the mural!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Exactly, one must have a pleasant working environment, and let's face it, we spend a ton of time in our garages. Mine is a total disaster zone ATM, and I need to get out there and tidy it up so I can walk.
Anyway, off topic is on topic. Yesterday was failed attempt two for a nice long flight, but the sky kept on marching down. So I ended up taking my Mom to a church closing service at a little church right next to the drags that was founded about 100 years ago by my ancestors. Lots of family history in the building, and it was the second local church closing this year that I photo-documented; my brother was married in the first of the two and it has been bulldozed. This one will hit the real estate market. Oddly it was very upbeat; they are amalgamating and building a new church. It was a good chance to see my relatives (that didn't involve a funeral). From there Denny and I went to absorb some Canadian high culture (off to see the new Trailer Park Boys movie: Countdown to Liquor Day). It was at expectation, and had lots of cats. Speaking of which, mine is laying on his back beside me washing his paws. Because he ripped a hunk out of my arm this morning, and that messes up your fur I guess.
ACTUAL (MkI) SCIROCCO CONTENT: Welding number LAST (?) on the new alternator bracket is done, so it's all me now for the rest of the fitment. This thing would be so much easier if it wasn't such a geometric mess. It's got more kinks than my hair. Hope it works; still lots of fiddly crap to do on it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Gotta work on Scirocco tonight, hopefully I can find idle, even if it's 1200 rpm, at least it will give me a starting point and I can tweak from there.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Morning all. Built a Porsche 912 engine yesterday. Got 2 more sets of "super 90" heads to build, and 5 more various Porsche Aircooleds to build. Hopefully we can make some money!!!
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The weather certainly has been uncooperative as of late hasn't it? We were going to head to Nashville for the weekend but low ceilings and rain cancelled the trip. Instead, I stayed home and cleaned house, plus breakfast / dinner Saturday with Andy & Susan. Also managed to finish the last book in a series I had been reading. And Brad got a tower started next to the garage, the sections had only been laying there a year.
This week is class M-F 8:00-4:30, plus work at Moraine 5:00-Dark on Monday & Tuesday. (WARNING! Actual Scirocco content!) Wednesday evening I'm facilitating a deal on an '86 Scirocco. 110k miles, 2nd owner, all records... car is in nice shape. Some rust but straight body. Plus it's local here in Dayton!
Lunchbreak is almost over.... back to mind-numbing regs etc!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Ugh. One of my Dad's wheels has a cracked barrel. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

got some new stuffs for the a4 today. 
And Chris, whenever you're ready, so is the head!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_The weather certainly has been uncooperative as of late hasn't it? We were going to head to Nashville for the weekend but low ceilings and rain cancelled the trip. Instead, I stayed home and cleaned house, plus breakfast / dinner Saturday with Andy & Susan. Also managed to finish the last book in a series I had been reading. And Brad got a tower started next to the garage, the sections had only been laying there a year.
This week is class M-F 8:00-4:30, plus work at Moraine 5:00-Dark on Monday & Tuesday. (WARNING! Actual Scirocco content!) Wednesday evening I'm facilitating a deal on an '86 Scirocco. 110k miles, 2nd owner, all records... car is in nice shape. Some rust but straight body. Plus it's local here in Dayton!
Lunchbreak is almost over.... back to mind-numbing regs etc!

Yeah, the weather is a crap shoot at best, which is why I booked this flight five times. I've burned through two of them, hopefully I can get it done next weekend. Meh whatever, the big issue of the day is I got to have another "chat in the principal's office. I heart my job. I maintain such a low profile around that place that a lowrider could pass gracefully overhead. It's ridiculous. He's likely screening my email too for all I know. Well, that and I caught myself on fire this evening. I think it'll be all about House and beer shortly, thank you very much.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

No Scirocco content...but when I read this, it almost made me ill. I found it very hard to believe that anyone would "cash for clunker" a URquattro, let alone two.








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Got back about 50 minutes ago from Ocean City. We decided to go straight home and not stop along the way for the night. Car ran great and the ride was uneventful.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_No Scirocco content...but when I read this, it almost made me ill. I found it very hard to believe that anyone would "cash for clunker" a URquattro, let alone two.








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml

Not only those, but the Coupe GTs, Coupe Quattros and UrS4s and S6s. Even a B5 S4 and UrS6 Avant


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

...and in other news mr lee was banned today for allegedly posting pornography (which he would never do). we're trying to work it out with the mods now... but this is truly disheartening and a hard very troublesome to work out.








paul, help!!!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

wow mr. lee banned wth? btw hi everyone


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_wow mr. lee banned wth? btw hi everyone

yeah, getting it sorted now. big misunderstanding.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

glad to hear you got your car back Meltkamp!!
thanks again Paul.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Waw, that was scary there for a second! Welcome back!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Waw, that was scary there for a second! Welcome back!

I was actually more worried than I thought I would be. Just really frustrating to be falsely accused. I have too many friends on here to just go posting random inappropriate photos.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I was actually more worried than I thought I would be. Just really frustrating to be falsely accused. I have too many friends on here to just go posting random inappropriate photos. 

Well, except that you keep posting up those teaser pics of Mrs Lee's Bunny (going topless) And let's face it Max is pure porn.....(especially those revealing engine bay shots)







Glad you're back, and I'd get really upset over being falsely accused too. It's just a sign that you're good people.







Welcome back eh?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

dam rob
coupe gt huh - epic fail
i'm again glad that people who never paid attention got out & voted


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, except that you keep posting up those teaser pics of Mrs Lee's Bunny (going topless) And let's face it Max is pure porn.....(especially those revealing engine bay shots)







Glad you're back, and I'd get really upset over being falsely accused too. It's just a sign that you're good people.







Welcome back eh? 

thanks!! without Paul it would have been a losing uphill battle. Much kudos to him! 
as for the basket.... 








it will be making an appearance @ cincy this year... bears and all.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Sweeeet. "Welcome back" Rob.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

thanks glad I got my car back too. glad to see ur back also. 
I love the bears hahah


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it will be making an appearance @ cincy this year... bears and all.









The bears are sexy!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should have them painted to look more like teddy bears.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just as long as you keep the "belly button" obvious. That's the nicest part of the design I think.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

@ Meltkamp : you have IM so you know where to find me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Not only those, but the Coupe GTs, Coupe Quattros and UrS4s and S6s. Even a B5 S4 and UrS6 Avant























Its really hard to believe that some of those ever made it to the "clunkers" list, but a UR Quattro??? 
That is seriously the ONLY car I would ever take out a loan to buy, if I could find one that wasn't in pieces or really far away. That really hurt to see them on there.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Would anybody happen to have any gas tank/rear axle/exhaust pipe heat shields lying around they'd like to sell/give me?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Jesus Christ this guy is ****ing annoying.








No, your part isn't here yet. No matter how many times you ask, no matter how long you stand here pacing, it's not going to magically appear.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Mandy is watching a TruTV cop chase show. I saw their "after this break" clips. I clearly saw a MkI Scirocco and I believe the driver pulls a gun. Will be back on shortly....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Just saw it. 11/98 armed driver of a red MkI Scirocco S. They chase him a fairly high speeds and on his last turn he even uses his turn signal. Comes to a dead end and pulls a gun and shoots. Of course they shoot back and take him down. Wonder what happened to the S. It looked pretty nice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Would anybody happen to have any gas tank/rear axle/exhaust pipe heat shields lying around they'd like to sell/give me?









I might have Klausie's original exhaust stuff...and axle? Didn't you just put a new one in? Do you eat them to get your iron? Popeye would suggest spinach as an alternative.
Dammit. EDIT FOR OWNAGE:








Enough with the rain already....










_Modified by punchbug at 3:52 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I might have Klausie's original exhaust stuff...and axle? Didn't you just put a new one in? Do you eat them to get your iron? Popeye would suggest spinach as an alternative.


Cathy, I just meant the heat shields that go between the gas tank and all that other junk, for the brown car. Fortunately, after the brake lines breaking on me last week, it didn't give me the chance to have the axle break too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Cathy, I just meant the heat shields that go between the gas tank and all that other junk, for the brown car. Fortunately, after the brake lines breaking on me last week, it didn't give me the chance to have the axle break too.

How am I supposed to know when you decide to take your cars out for a spin?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh *snap!*
And will an early small-tank shield work with the later big tank?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Cathy, you just are. Also, I'm still not sure where to put my Spins Prohibited sticker.
Daun, I'm not sure, but I'm guessing no. I'll check it out with EKTA tomorrow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*



cholland_ said:


> Cathy, you just are. Also, I'm still not sure where to put my Spins Prohibited sticker.
> QUOTE]
> And I *DO*. I *AM* psychic eh? (You should stop thinking about my beautiful daughter Waterfall so often, BTW...) I don't think I have anything useful in the wya of a heat shield off my MkII, sorry.. and that sticker? Can't help you there....maybe cook up a keyfob for it? Inside of the doorjam or glovebox? Sunvisor? Rearview? On the axle? Normally it would go on the instrument panel, but there's not a good spot on a MkI.
> Anyway, I went to move my truck (from the back/bush driveway) last night and noted that someone had placed the portable air pump UNDER it. Like, why not put it in the cab out of the weather?
> ...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

You(he) need(s) this.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_You(he) need(s) this. 

what?? i can't hear you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, that's a whole lot of stuff Cath!
Lessee....
Mom had knee replacement surgery. From hospital to rehab center, back to hospital.
Dad pushed himself too far and ended up in urgent care last night, taking him out of the care-givers picture until further notice.
The role reversal has been interesting, going into my parents Dr. apts to chaperone them.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Wow, that's a whole lot of stuff Cath!

Yep, and the day went as smoothly as expected. I helped the 
student success" kids move compost on my spare, and guess who went up my pants?








YAY!! My knee is likely not as bad looking as your Mom's, but it swelled nicely and those stings always make me feel like crap. YAY!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Lessee....
Mom had knee replacement surgery. From hospital to rehab center, back to hospital.
Dad pushed himself too far and ended up in urgent care last night, taking him out of the care-givers picture until further notice.
The role reversal has been interesting, going into my parents Dr. apts to chaperone them.









Yeah, you're pretty young to do that role reversal. My parents are in their old age, and they are still largely independent. But that could change with one slip on the stairs, and I know that. Hopefully they don't decline too much before I retire.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

You have the weirdest luck, Cathy!!!
I lived in the counrty most of my life, have worked on horse farms, and Christmas tree farms (in the summer), and have NEVER had a bee go up my pants.
I did sit on a bumble bee once. He was not amused....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Damn Cathy, like WTH???
[Warning! Actual Scirocco Content!]
My evening was spent yet again facilitating the sale / rescue of a Scirocco. This one is an '86 8v in Arctic Blue Metallic (!!!) with the same blue interior as mine. The paint is in considerably better shape however. The first owner was a lady named Joan, who bought the car right here in Dayton. She kept it until 1993 when John, the most recent p.o. bought it. At the time it had somewhere around 60k on the clock, it is about to turn over 111k right now. A friend of ours has been borrowing my '86 for the last month or so since his S-10 died, and when I ran across this deal I asked if he was interested.... and as of tonight, Rob owns a Scirocco.
Other fine points include the original window sticker, service records, no obvious accident damage, garage kept, a/c that still works, no sunroof (Rob's kinda tall) and an uncracked dash. It *does* need some exhaust work (front pipe probably) and there is some rust mostly on the driver's door and the right rear quarter, but for $750 cash, I think Rob did alright.
Pics tomorrow perhaps - it was elected that I would have custody for a few days to diagnose exactly what exhaust work it does need and do a few of those "just bought a used car" maintenance items.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Good job Daun!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I've confirmed that my 78 was originally Diamond Silver. A sticker under the hood that had been painted over with the teal ugliness was peeling off, so I ripped a chunk off and there was nice silver paint underneath.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_You have the weirdest luck, Cathy!!!
I lived in the counrty most of my life, have worked on horse farms, and Christmas tree farms (in the summer), and have NEVER had a bee go up my pants.
I did sit on a bumble bee once. He was not amused....

LOL, I have this big hair thing, just recall that...anyway, I had a nest of _Bombus terrestris _ set up house in my pile of topsoil once, unbeknownst to me. So I was moving some soil to build a flower bed, and they came swarming out of the ground and many got stuck in my mop. So of course I ran across the yard yelling "BEEEEES!!!!!" or somehting to that effect, knowing full well that they could sting continuously until we all got tired of it. 
Anyway...yellowjackets? I get stung at work about once a year, but it's usually in my classroom. I was half expecting it in the greenhouse, since there are lots of them working on some ripe figs that have fallen. I also kill one rat a year on average, and this year looks to be a bumper crop of field mice. Gotta get the trapline set soon, I saw about three of them today. And yeah, I teach high school. I just have a rather odd learning environment under my care. 
And Daun, Arctic Blue metallic eh? I'll expect to see some twins pictures ASAP. No excuses....clear the card, charge the battery...whatever it takes!


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I've confirmed that my 78 was originally Diamond Silver. 

Diamond sliver is the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Daun, Arctic Blue metallic eh? I'll expect to see some twins pictures ASAP. No excuses....clear the card, charge the battery...whatever it takes! 

How 'bout: "Rob still has my '86?"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
How 'bout: "Rob still has my '86?"

Yeah, yeah,, so when you swap Arctics with him then....????? (Am I understanding correctly that you have his and he has yours??) Okay, it's bedtime. Night.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i had a mouse run up my pants once
i remember how fast i took them off
& the laughing etc


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Poor Cathy, hope it heals up soon.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

While I haven't been the biggest fan of beer, I finally found one I like:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

I didn't like beer till I discovered stouts. And for the record, I didn't drink at all till I got my Scirocco.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:21 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I didn't like beer till I discovered stouts. And for the record, I didn't drink at all till I got my Scirocco.


Well put. Sig'd for posterity.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

stouts rule
i miss em
already drank 2 much &
i'm permanently cut off


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Hooray for Stouts. Laura's favorite too. Next, try a Porter, you might like that too. If you can find Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald, try it, it is the most gloriously decadent Porter there is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Good morning, no Scirocco content.
On the plus side, I'm finally getting my Video Server setup, I shall no longer be limited to just 400 DVD selections, with 1tb of drive space and the ability to expand on that, I think I'm set, for awhile.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i had a mouse run up my pants once
i remember how fast i took them off
& the laughing etc
Is that a mouse in your pants...?








Never had that happen, but I did have a mouse nibble on my ear once whilst trying to sleep.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_If you can find Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald, try it...
Not sure I could drink that one. I once OD'd on Gordon Lightfoot music ...


_Modified by kerensky at 9:07 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Hooray for Stouts. Laura's favorite too. Next, try a Porter, you might like that too. If you can find Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald, try it, it is the most gloriously decadent Porter there is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Brendan

Being as we're in Minnesota, I shouldn't have much trouble finding some of that. 
As for the ship itself and Gordon Lightfoot's tribute to it - I'd say Gordon's choice of words, instrumentation and melody cannot be topped. 

This tribute featuring Gordon Lightfoot's song is very touching: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_While I haven't been the biggest fan of beer, I finally found one I like: 









Have you tried their Oatmeal Stout? It's AWESOME, but it is pricey. We don't drink very often, but when we do it's top shelf stuff or homebrewed cider.









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Hooray for Stouts. Laura's favorite too. Next, try a Porter, you might like that too. If you can find Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald, try it, it is the most gloriously decadent Porter there is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Brendan
 
That's another awesome beer, I can't get it down here, but I bring some back with me from Ohio when we get out that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Buncha damn goobers at the MVA.....
I went to tag the a4 today, so I got stuck waiting there for a while (LOOOOoooong while). They were ready to close by the time I got my tags.
When I started putting them on the car, I noticed that I only had a year sticker, no month. D'OH!!!
Now I have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, yeah,, so when you swap Arctics with him then....????? (Am I understanding correctly that you have his and he has yours??) 

That is correct.
No pics again tonight. It's been a day. I'm not sure if it was good or not, but I'm trying to look at the positives.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Hooray for Stouts. Laura's favorite too. Next, try a Porter, you might like that too. If you can find Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald, try it, it is the most gloriously decadent Porter there is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Brendan

I'll have to try that one. Porters are reserved for darkroom use. And I have a lot of negatives to deal with....;p (which lead me to a very bad thought...wonder if it could pass as black coffee at work...hmmm...just to survie staff meetings....nah, I have to drive home from there. THAT is a HARD rule...)
Only problem is that I'm always trying not to be the incredible 300lb woman and heavy beers don't help.....








Daun, call me tonight...
Booha1...don't get me going, I detest vehicle registration stuff. More the renewals actually...but this year should be my best birthday EVAR!!! Only the Mustang needs an ETest!! It'll be my first time EVER without getting stupid cars in to the sniffer in the cold wet slush!!! 
Drove the truck to the city (an hour each way), she's just like a big black 8V (well, I guess she'd be a 12V). She was a lot of fun for the precision driving stuff







. Felt like a real ******* with my rust and farm plates. Got a lot of small annoying stuff done yesterday, but the main thing was I bought a helicopter...muahahaha.....the pilot training in my Chem class can now begin.







We'll stage a surprise attack on the next door physics class.







But first I'll soften the Physics teacher with a nice box of coloured chalk...







so he won't suspect anything's up....
















Mine's purple of course....

_Modified by punchbug at 4:55 AM 10-2-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 4:59 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i'll be 40 this nov
i am starting to look like a physics teacher
i guess i could of been one


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

I'm ecstatic this morning! Gilda is down off the jackstands and on the road! (Gilda is my '90 Jetta.) I tossed the tired 320k mile 8v for an OBD1 ABA, and the clunky stock suspension & wheels for Mk3 VR6 plus suspension, brake components, and 15" Bugattis, with Mk3 Neuspeed 2.0 springs & Boge dampers. Everything below the floor & in front of the firewall is now new or rebuilt.
Fricken unreal to drive, she's got a new lease on life now.
Now to finally turn my attention to the Scirocco. Thinking of naming her Hannahlore. Is that an acceptable name for a 16v? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I think it is.


_Modified by CodeMan at 8:57 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_I'm ecstatic this morning! Gilda is down off the jackstands and on the road! (Gilda is my '90 Jetta.) I tossed the tired 320k mile 8v for an OBD1 ABA, and the clunky stock suspension & wheels for Mk3 VR6 plus suspension, brake components, and 15" Bugattis, with Mk3 Neuspeed 2.0 springs & Boge dampers. Everything below the floor & in front of the firewall is now new or rebuilt.
Fricken unreal to drive, she's got a new lease on life now.
Now to finally turn my attention to the Scirocco. Thinking of naming her Hannahlore. Is that an acceptable name for a 16v? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I think it is.

_Modified by CodeMan at 8:57 AM 10-2-2009_

pics of the 90 Jetta.... I miss my 90 GLI


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I'll be taking some this weekend, if it doesn't snow. Well probably if it does snow too.
Here's a bad shot from last year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_When I started putting them on the car, I noticed that I only had a year sticker, no month. Now I have to go back tomorrow. 
Isn't the renewal month the same every year in your state? Why would you need a new month sticker?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Cold and rainy here today. High of 49. Fall has definitely settled in.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

70 and sunny here, but it has been getting down to 30 at night. 
im ready for fall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I love fall. Beautiful colors, tollerable temperatures and I don't have to dress like a slob due to heat and humidity.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Isn't the renewal month the same every year in your state? Why would you need a new month sticker?

"New to her" car.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Isn't the renewal month the same every year in your state? Why would you need a new month sticker?

Month renewal is the same, but it's a new (for me) car. The way that it works here (now) is that you get a metal plate and a month and year sticker, but it expires in 30 days.
We used to get a cardboard temp.tag. Guess they got too damaged in the 30 days you had to get the car inspected.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Booha1)*

Trippy...I just ran into a guy with a '79 by taking a detour on my way home. He wasn't aware of this place, and when I told him to come here and sign up he asked "You mean there's a place online for us?"








Anyways, his name is Chris, and he has a spray bombed black '79 on polished Centras. Car has a built 2.0 in it. Be nice to him.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I've had an interesting couple of days.
Yesterday while I was at work, a random customer came in (while I was out of the store) and left me something. A "Team Scirocco" license plate!







I was shocked when I came back in and saw it sitting on the counter.








One of my Dad's BBS RSs has a cracked barrel, so he bought a set of 16" E39 540i wheels today, which he's trying to put on now.
On my way home this evening, I saw my cousin's car on the side of the road, as well as my Aunt's Jeep. I stopped to see what was the matter. The car (New Beetle 1.8t) shut off suddenly and wouldn't restart. It sounded like it was cranking much faster than it's supposed to. My guess is broken timing belt, since it has 89k on it and it hasn't been changed.
I also picked up a nice ported 16v head with big nasty cams for the 78. Now to find a suitable 2.0 block.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ive got one.

probably would be hellish in cost to ship though. shame too since i will probably never use it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Here's the Team Scirocco plate:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Month renewal is the same, but it's a new (for me) car

Ah, yes, that *would* be a crucial detail. I'm up to speed now, thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_... a random customer came in ... left me (a) "Team Scirocco" license plate!
I saw my cousin's ... New Beetle 1.8t... shut off suddenly and wouldn't restart. It sounded like it was cranking much faster than it's supposed to. My guess is broken timing belt, since it has 89k on it and it hasn't been changed. 
Cool news on the plate, that's awesome







Less awesome for your cousin, tho, that is indeed a broken timing belt. In a 1.8T that is a *very bad thing*.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Here's the Team Scirocco plate:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed! That is totally filled with win.








I've been flight planning all morning for a flight that I knew was gonna be a fizzle. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The sky is at 3000' and likely to get lower by the time I get back, not to mention that, once again, my initials are in the forecast http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (CB is all about the big static and other forces of nature I'd really rather not fly into) So I think I'll do an hour or so of circuits/crosswinds and then go home to work on Klaus. Before the storm rolls through. Try again tomorrow, it's supposed to be worse though.







Maybe some day the clouds will get lost. 
In "The tales of Cathy's minor disasters", we left off at the beesting I think. Yesterday was about the collapse of the darkroom ceiling due to a leaking steam pipe overhead. So there was the "go take a shower" option too. I heart my workplace....








But I DO love this netbook. Fits in a purse, and rocks my world.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

new toy :


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

RC car?? My puppies would LOVE to play with that!!








We have a RC Samurai that is a huge hit with them. Luckily it is pretty tough, since Charlie likes to smack it around!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm going to need one of these eventually, in 1/10th scale for my MkI body that I plan to paint just like the '78 when it's done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

That looks like a fun toy. I've only ever built boats.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

looks like a brushless sleeper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ssLpgky5E
put my boat away for the year
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4591377


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:06 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Semi-interesting day I'll share here.
-Go to start my "new to me" Scirocco, the battery is dead. I had left the hatch open for days and forgot the courtesy light works back there. In my other cars, that light never worked, and I never bothered to fix it. Feels funny to have a car that's so nice and everything works.
-Jump start the car and head out on the highway. Old guy in a beautiful Westy Vanagon gives me the peace sign, I give him a thumbs up.
-Stop for gas. Pull out to a red light, one car in front of me. The light turns green, the first car pulls out. For some reason I take my time pulling away and......WHOOOSSHHH...an old lady in a beige Camry blows her red light doing about 45...misses my front bumper by inches.
-Pull up to a stop sign. Hear a thump and see something out of the corner of my eye. A walnut fell off a tree and fell through the sunroof landed on the passenger seat.
-On the way home, got flashed the peace sign again by a guy in a modded Mk3 Jetta.
I think I've been noticed more in a week in this "new" car than in the past 2 years in the other.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (third_attempt)*

yeah scirocco owners look both ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

@ELDRIFTO: My boat's like this one, but I'll need to reclaim the parts of it that got pirated for the racing bear. The bear's riding a belt sander now, so the RC stuff can be recalled.








@third_attempt: What colour are your cars? Jyust wondering if the "new" one is shinier or something. Mine don't get noticed too much, except the purple one. Its hard to miss.
So today's weather is the same crap-fest it's been on weekends lately. So I'll have to amuse myself on the ground and hope #5 attempt at the long X-country is the charm. I'm not enjoying this at all, I'd like to just get on with it. Not to mention all this grey weather is great for the mood. Option B for the day is the drags, which would also be a frustrating waste of time...they'll spend the bulk of the day drying off the track. Hubby's still going to go.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (third_attempt)*

Maybe they're flashing you the 'V' for Volkswagen? That's what I always assumed it was. Certainly in the vanagon it could have been in a peace sign, but I always thought it was V.

_Quote, originally posted by *third_attempt* »_. Old guy in a beautiful Westy Vanagon gives me the peace sign, I give him a thumbs up.
-On the way home, got flashed the peace sign again by a guy in a modded Mk3 Jetta.
I think I've been noticed more in a week in this "new" car than in the past 2 years in the other.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_looks like a brushless sleeper

it's not quite that fast, right now it tops out around 30 or so, I'm gonna get a smaller pinion gear and get it up into the 70+ range tho


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Maybe they're flashing you the 'V' for Volkswagen? That's what I always assumed it was. Certainly in the vanagon it could have been in a peace sign, but I always thought it was V.




This. It's pretty common to flash the "V" around here to any cool VW/Audi.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (third_attempt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *third_attempt* »_I think I've been noticed more in a week in this "new" car than in the past 2 years in the other.

I've noticed that more people have asked about my car this week than have all summer.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, it was a decent day for small jobs here today. Got some new speakers into the truck (which previously had rhythmic static), but of course now the head unit needs to go away in favour of something that will play CDs. Which had been removed from the Mustang without the pigtail to the unit. So I stripped that out of the 'stang. Enough Ford content; the head unit's now "in the truck", as in, sitting on the seat. Mid week she'll be known as the "girlie truck", (she's only an F150 and the boy's getting a bigger one.)
Then I got the repaired tire back on the Cabby, and did some battery swappage in Sciroccos. Oh, sorry: DISCLAIMER: ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!!! Yeah, so Klausie's alternator bracket got half way installed, but I need another bolt to finish that (in theory, I know the history of this car and alternator brackets, and he repeatedly rejects them). Ths one has taken me forever, mainly because I keep getting distracted by shiny things.








And her silver misery got her antique, weak battery put back in for the time being. I finally tried out the new reducton gear starter I'd installed in her about a month ago, and HOLY CRAP! I swear it spins the engine about a quarter turn and it fires right up. Un-F'ingbelieveable. I'd heard they were good, but that's just nuts! That car's never been a happy starter, despite numerous rebuilds on the starter. Time to find a new starter rebuilder guy I think....


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i'm usually in this thread but i could get opinions. what does everyone think of a thread such as 
*What did your scirocco do to you today?* thread? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

That's kind of what this thread is for.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

I'll shut up then...


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

god damn power steering pumps.








first thing to hit the ground and break. 
at least i can still drive it at least.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_i'm usually in this thread but i could get opinions. what does everyone think of a thread such as 
*What did your scirocco do to you today?* thread? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You do know there is already a thread on that, right? Here's the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4284300


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:13 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

That's why I interpreted the original post as "go post over there with your blither, woman...", but then I reread his thread suggestion. And I guess I don't need to shut up.







He wrote "what did your Scirocco do to YOU?"
As in, did it try to kill you? Did it give you a silly grin? 
And that is a very different thread indeed!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Morning all. Worked my ass off this weekend. Also, for your information, replacing the steering rack boots on a Power-Steering equipped A2 is an EPIC PITA!
Brendan
Edit: Own.











_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 9:00 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You do know there is already a thread on that, right? Here's the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4284300

_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:13 PM 10-4-2009_

yes those are two very different things.


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

I thought the VW hand signal was this. But I suppose a simple V could be either signifying VW or the peace symbol.
Neither is really my style, so I give a thumbs up or just wave, and usually only if they notice me first. I'm not gonna wave at every kid in a Mc4/5.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (third_attempt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *third_attempt* »_I thought the VW hand signal was this. But I suppose a simple V could be either signifying VW or the peace symbol.
Neither is really my style, so I give a thumbs up or just wave, and usually only if they notice me first. I'm not gonna wave at every kid in a Mc4/5.

LOL, on the off chance my scirocco actually is seen, I go with the traditional "V", as my hand is nowhere near limber enough to make that pretzel shape!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_
yes those are two very different things.

Reread your post. Yeah, should have payed more attention the first time.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

yea just read it? hasn't changed and did pay attention the first time?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

my cars throw wheel weights like its no ones business. pink dials are off the car for the season because I dont want to pay to get them rebalanced again, especially after pulling the adapters off the car since I dont trust a tire shop to not destroy my adapters

noone has any sebring center caps do they?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sorry Cathy, I'm posting some 'car' pics
















































motor barely fits in there:


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

it sure would be cool to have a rocco boddy for my rc car. someone should make them...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would love that


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Somebody did that on .org way back and then years later someone tried again with no luck. I wish I could remember who it was. I was lucky to buy one of the bodies recently from a lister, but it would be cool if there were some MkII ones made too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Sorry Cathy, I'm posting some 'car' pics








snip 

Not a problem.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

also wish i could get my hands on a few rocco models in 1:24 or 1:32 and make some sweet slot cars out of them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

German and British Ebay are good places to look.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

Well, still can't get it to idle, now as soon as it warms up it won't run below 2500 rpm.
Thinking I might have to megasquirt my daily then save up for the ms on the white one.
Feh!


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

how much does the average ms install cost someone? diy of course. 


_Modified by jrgrinder at 9:56 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Plan on $500-1000


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

got ya.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I concur with Tyler. but err towards the high end of the scale. would suck to run outta cash b/c you didnt budget for it
on another note


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

yea i was just wondering. i think i'd go carbs before ms. until i graduate and get a job.








and there are too many other things at this moment to do.


_Modified by jrgrinder at 11:27 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Lovely pic of the Princess, but maybe you shouldn't let her outside in the sun. She'll sear like an Ahi tuna.
Or, ya know, maybe dial down the F-stop a tad.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Lovely pic of the Princess, but maybe you shouldn't let her outside in the sun. She'll sear like an Ahi tuna.
Or, ya know, maybe dial down the F-stop a tad.









my guess is that it was poor processing done when the film was scanned into the computer. that is straight off the dick from wally world, untouched except for the border


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I concur with Tyler. but err towards the high end of the scale. would suck to run outta cash b/c you didnt budget for it
on another note









I amaze myself sometimes... yes I am typically not so pale but I feel as though the f-stop or developing issues probably played into my amazing whiteness. Or possibly, it is just my royal aura shining through. So pure and angelic it could blind those who are not of equal status.... these are just thoughts though... hahaha








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Remind me to record you on IR film...it has no "anti-halation" backing and your glow will shine more brightly.....


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

My Scirocco is consuming my life , it's all I think about.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_My Scirocco is consuming my life , it's all I think about. 

You obviously didn't lurk long enough before you bought your Scirocco, if you had you would have realized that the Sirocco's insidious nature is to slowly take over the owners life and income.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, still can't get it to idle, now as soon as it warms up it won't run below 2500 rpm.
Thinking I might have to megasquirt my daily then save up for the ms on the white one.
Feh!

look in my scir SRI thread
i got something to idle that shouldn't be able to
i haven't hooked any of that **** up ever...until yesturday
it is possable








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4591568
i dont have anything against ms, it's just STILL not necc in my book
after yesturday, i'd say even with a 10,000 rpm manifold with 4 ITB even


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:02 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

i've got an ems ecu with main harness untouched new in the box for $750 shipped
software & all
it's just a fancy ms in a box already with upgrades
buy mine please !!!
since i need to $ell it & you guys ms every scir you can
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4563871


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:00 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, still can't get it to idle, now as soon as it warms up it won't run below 2500 rpm.

so basically the ISV is out of range once the engine is warm & it needs even less air
turn down the idle screw all the way on the TB
if it already is, maybe you've got a vac leak somewhere


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Idle is overated. Mine idles like crap, but once it's moving it drives fine. So thats all I care about.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's about how my MS setup is right now. Tho I would like to get an ISV on it to help ease cold starts


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Pine needle scratched my eye on Sunday. Today is the first I can actually see again, and it still hurts like hell.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that does indeed sound painful


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

eye injuries suck 
but they seem to heal even if you see blurry for a couple weeks
i forgot once you screw the tb all the way in, 
mine is 1 turn out
turn down the idle mix screw until it idles warm
it may take a few seconds to idle down after wot
but it should idle down instantly on revs warm in neutral
set the idle mix screw o2 unpluged of course warm
i assume no one hooks these up
if the eng temp sensor were intermittently acting up,
it might be too rich to idle down warm


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Swap in CIS basic and be done with it.







Best thing I did to my Scirocco when it had the 3A/JH combo, someone swapped in CIS-E at the same time, I ripped it all out and kept the knock-sensor and went to CIS non-lambda. Ran like a champ!
Brendan


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I hate CIS. I want to fight CIS, if CIS had a stomach I would punch it, and then stone cold stunner it. 








This is what I'm listening to and describes my mood. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7CuJ8cR9sg


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, my Piloti's arrived


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Eye injuries do, indeed suck, glad your vision's coming back Will.
It's not running rich, it's running right where it's supposed to about 14.5 afr.
It is a CIS basic, well CIS Lambda anyway.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_I hate CIS. I want to fight CIS, if CIS had a stomach I would punch it, and then stone cold stunner it. 










I completely agree.
That's why we're switching mine to obdII


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahahaha
just heard a radio advertisement, and the phone number to call was 866-867-5309


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I wonder how many people here won't get that.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Heh


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Haha, for Colorado, just change 3 of those
#4 - Always go 25-30mph over the speed limit, especially on a narrow canyon road when bicyclists are present, unless the guy behind you looks like he's in a hurry.
#5 - If it is raining, drive half the speed limit and stare up through your windshield as though you have never seen water fall from the sky.
#7 - Honk anytime someone takes more than .5 seconds to go after the light turns green. If it's your friend, give them a good hard bumper tap.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I wonder how many people here won't get that.










I hope not many, that is one of those songs you should be required to know.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Swap in CIS basic and be done with it.







Best thing I did to my Scirocco when it had the 3A/JH combo, someone swapped in CIS-E at the same time, I ripped it all out and kept the knock-sensor and went to CIS non-lambda. Ran like a champ!
Brendan

I'm with Brendan on this one. CIS is actually pretty simple and there is the Bentley, a great manual to help fix it. I have nothing against the ms systems, and the like, but every time I think "that would be kind of cool," someone with ms has problems that seem to take forever to diagnose. I'll keep my CIS, which is actually CIS-E, but it isn't too hard to work on either.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I hope not many, that is one of those songs you should be required to know.

+1


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I've got pretty well all the variants of CIS and one on MSnS. The CIS cars have all been fine, with the usual amount of trouble shooting stuff due to age. The MSnS car was on straight CIS (no lambda) which I fought with for years, and finally got running really well. So it would have been perfectly happy on CIS too. (Until I added boost, in which case the MS serves better.)


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i love MS


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:57 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

My metering plate is haggard, someone tried to adjust it, and then sanded the edges im guessing to get it to open and close. So it doesn't sit flush, so it runs like doo doo. I need a new metering plate.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i love MS

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:57 PM 10-7-2009_

So do I, it's been bulletproof. But CIS isn't that bad. My issue with plain CIS was the age/availability of the distributors. either they were 30 years old and worn out, or gummed up. Ask dan, I had asked him about another box last time one of the 16Vs didn't start...then I went on to diagnose CIS. If it hadn't been an easy fix, I'd have another MS car on the go right now. But it was an easy fix, so for now, CIS will stay in that one.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Arrrrgh! Well it looks like I'm going to Taiwan on thne 14th, I'll be there for a month to month and a half, so there is no way I can make Bonelli. Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy crap!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Today will most likely be the last time I drive Greta before she goes into hibernation. Forecast is calling for.....you guessed it....a chance of snow on Saturday with highs in the low 40s. Gah - winter came too quick! Anyway, I took a few pics:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Lower it.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

sleep tight my sweet


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Lower it.









I knew this was coming


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

866-867-5309... took me couple of seconds, then i groaned.







halloween smileys! I may have a line on a complete G60 motor, trans, ecu and wiring harness. Could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

























































































































Someone backed up into my car and broke the front turn signal today. Of course, they took off so I have no idea who did it.




































































































































































^^^If you can't tell, it's been one of _those_ days.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good luck getting it fixed. Good thing Mk2 turn signals are easier to come across than Mk1 signals.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

It didn't do any other damage. I have another set of Euro lights for the black car sitting in the other room. I'll pull the turn lens off of those for it and pick up another one later for the black car.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It didn't do any other damage. I have another set of Euro lights for the black car sitting in the other room. I'll pull the turn lens off of those for it and pick up another one later for the black car.

Sorry to hear about that Chris.








I know Rob told you we had a spare, but it's actually a mk1 set of lights and grill, so that wouldn't work.
I was kinda hoping to figure out a way to fit that into my car without having to sacrifice a second set of buckets (hate to do that on hard to find parts.)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

@ssholes!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I knew this was coming








I think you should jack it up about 4 inches and go with big fat off-road tires, a roof rack and a half-dozen auxiliary lights, brush guard and skid plates. You know, Rally Golf style.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I showed up at a local vw gtg. Some kid with a mk5 asked me what kind of car mine was.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Yeah I know, I'm overdue on this post. Just adjusting to single life. To refresh everyone's memory:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_[Warning! Actual Scirocco Content!]
My evening was spent yet again facilitating the sale / rescue of a Scirocco. This one is an '86 8v in Arctic Blue Metallic (!!!) with the same blue interior as mine. The paint is in considerably better shape however. The first owner was a lady named Joan, who bought the car right here in Dayton. She kept it until 1993 when John, the most recent p.o. bought it. At the time it had somewhere around 60k on the clock, it is about to turn over 111k right now. A friend of ours has been borrowing my '86 for the last month or so since his S-10 died, and when I ran across this deal I asked if he was interested.... and as of tonight, Rob owns a Scirocco.
Other fine points include the original window sticker, service records, no obvious accident damage, garage kept, a/c that still works, no sunroof (Rob's kinda tall) and an uncracked dash. It *does* need some exhaust work (front pipe probably) and there is some rust mostly on the driver's door and the right rear quarter, but for $750 cash, I think Rob did alright.


Finally to the pics!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Oh yeah, and to counteract all this Scirocco-related posting, I present to you the Scirocco kittens:








Both black & whites are in their new permanant home, and the grey tiger is tentatively spoken for, leaving the white / tiger-striped one.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh yeah, and to counteract all this Scirocco-related posting, I present to you the Scirocco kittens:
















I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_!

@ Konomi,
Did you folks ever endure that DVD I gave you??


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Just adjusting to single life. 

Say WHAT?!?
Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_I hate CIS. I want to fight CIS, if CIS had a stomach I would punch it, and then stone cold stunner it. 


I love CIS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Say WHAT?!?
Brendan

x2


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh yeah, and to counteract all this Scirocco-related posting, I present to you the Scirocco kittens:








Both black & whites are in their new permanant home, and the grey tiger is tentatively spoken for, leaving the white / tiger-striped one.


Awwww, and the grey cat wasn't the first to find a home? WTH? You know which one I'd take (if I even kind of needed another cat, which I do NOT)


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
x2










x 3


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
x 3









NO! x4


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
@ Konomi,
Did you folks ever endure that DVD I gave you??

It's actually in my portable DVD player I borrowed from my brother. I've been meaning to watch it but haven't had a chance yet. We will this weekend for sure and letcha know what we think! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, a big thanks for the t-shirts and VW sticker. The sticker found a home on the side of my workbench. Looks awesome!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Mmmmmmm........... Mk1 GTI with 500 orig. miles......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...f355e


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
x 3









I think, as usual, Wikipedia will explain the concept (so that Daun does not need to)...here's a link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_person

Sums it up pretty well. And on to the usual off topic-ness of life from me...I was on an adventure yesterday. Which involved five or so hours of driving after a full day of work ( "work" of course involved listening to weeping and wailing about various things, like "undeservedly low" marks, being unable to eventually attend college because you got suspended for breaking another student's nose, and more whining and foot stomping about getting suspended when you were in the smoking area during class...after being told fifty or so times that you couldn't be there...







Gets tiresome).
Anyway, on to yesterdays mission. To go pick up the new (1999) pickup for the boy, way down past Chatham. This is the biggest thing I have ever driven besides the school bus. It is GINORMOUS! 7.3L Diesel making a teensy 235Hp but over 500 Ftlbs. Can you say Muahahahahaha??







Yeah, that was me. I kept looking for the tractor trailor and realizing the that it was me.....
Piktars or it did not happen:








I am standing in this picture. I checked the oil, and realized that I couldn't reach to hood to get it back down without stepping to the side of it. Denny got a new vehicle yesterday too, an '10 Mazda Speed Three. Looks a lot like his old one, with some styling differences.








Note that the hood of the truck is taller than the roof of the car. I got stuck in construction (YAY!! Construction!!) and was concerned that I might run over the Buick in front of me if I didnt watch it. It was a bit hard on the clutch knee, but that thing can crawl in first. Like at 1 kph. It was surprisingly decent on fuel for what it is. Adam wants it for hauling toys and associated trailers. I want to drive it long enough to get into "big truck" mode, then hop into Klausie. ANyway, I had a total blast driving it, it was really fun!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I think, as usual, Wikipedia will explain the concept (so that Daun does not need to)...here's a link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_person


Funny...
In other news, I have purchased a hat.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_








Note that the hood of the truck is taller than the roof of the car. I got stuck in construction (YAY!! Construction!!) and was concerned that I might run over the Buick in front of me if I didnt watch it. It was a bit hard on the clutch knee, but that thing can crawl in first. Like at 1 kph. It was surprisingly decent on fuel for what it is. Adam wants it for hauling toys and associated trailers. I want to drive it long enough to get into "big truck" mode, then hop into Klausie. ANyway, I had a total blast driving it, it was really fun!









Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell Denny to check the oil in this one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell Denny to check the oil in this one.









He won't listen to me. Note that I said that *I* checked the oil. His hood stayed closed. I'd still be checking it, even though it's brand new. Which reminds me, I should check the Cabby's. IT actually uses some, or should I say leaks some?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
He won't listen to me. Note that I said that *I* checked the oil. His hood stayed closed. I'd still be checking it, even though it's brand new. Which reminds me, I should check the Cabby's. IT actually uses some, or should I say leaks some?

Some people just won't learn their lesson, eh?








In other news, I changed the turn signal lens on the silver car today.
I couldn't change the oil in the BMW, because my Dad has all the tools in the trunk of his car.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:45 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yeah, so the boy was reading up on the truck and it takes 14 quarts of oil, and 37 quarts of coolant. EEEsh.


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I've been on vortex for a couple years now, I am new to the scirocco forum, but not new to scirocco's, I owned an 82, and two 16v's, and currently own an 84 rabbit gti and a 79 rocco, I would have to say, over the years of browsing through the different forums, the scirocco forum is definitely filled with the most down to earth, family like people.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (redpig)*

^^True. That's what keeps us coming back.










Welcome, now post pictures of your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^True. That's what keeps us coming back.








Welcome, now post pictures of your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chris doesn't waste a minute getting to Rule Number One ("you must post pictures of your cars", or at least your CATS!). SO let me be (ahem) nicer and invite you to the big party in June. Usually the first weekend, and it's in Southern Ohio. And check out the Fall Foliage Cruise thread. That's always a fun one too, in the Hudson Valley. 
And yeah, we are a bunch of nutbars, but we love these cars. I think I may have just taken one in temporarily (not mine) Hmm, how to break the news to the hubby that there will be less parking space......


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
@ Konomi,
Did you folks ever endure that DVD I gave you??


Uhm....no. Lol I totally forgot about it to be completely honest. But I love the teeshirt! I wear it around the house all the time. Brian unfortunately disregarded your IMPORTANT information to WASH BY HAND ONLY. It's fading a bit but not too bad.


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

I will get some pics up, it may be hard to gather my 12 cats for a picture


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Uhm....no. Lol I totally forgot about it to be completely honest. But I love the teeshirt! I wear it around the house all the time. Brian unfortunately disregarded your IMPORTANT information to WASH BY HAND ONLY. It's fading a bit but not too bad.









I washed mine by hand! You tossed yours in the hamper to be washed with everything else in the machine. You should have set it aside


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Remind me to record you on IR film...it has no "anti-halation" backing and your glow will shine more brightly.....









I'm a fan of the infra-red film..... students used it at the highschool.... they were confused by how it worked...they just dont listen....ugh...teaching all day tomorrow...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

FRASER NEEDS A KITTY!!!!! he would like a cute and cuddly kitty for his apartment because he is lonely.... so maybe he can have that kitty? he might say hes not having a kitty..... but he really wants one deep down... and if he really doesnt want a kitty than he actualy wants a DOGGIE!!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (redpig)*

LOL, herding cats. Just get a can of tuna and open it, that should fetch them all in. Reminds me, I need to upload some decent pix of Roxy-roo and Butter'd Stuff


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Mmmmmmm........... Mk1 GTI with 500 orig. miles......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...f355e

Currently up to $10,200.


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_LOL, herding cats. Just get a can of tuna and open it, that should fetch them all in. Reminds me, I need to upload some decent pix of Roxy-roo and Butter'd Stuff









yeah, pretty much, and not one is store bought







, once its feeding time they all gather around


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I washed mine by hand! You tossed yours in the hamper to be washed with everything else in the machine. You should have set it aside









LOL at the old married couple!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I think, as usual, Wikipedia will explain the concept (so that Daun does not need to)...here's a link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_person


LOL! Thanks for that Cathy.
So the low-down in a nutshell is that while we both care for each other very much, and are best-of-friends, we're just not "in love" with each other anymore. Add to that mix the fact that he recently met someone he'd like to go out with.... and here I am single.  For now at least, things haven't really changed much, we have no current plans to split the living arrangements. (we both love the location too much, if not the house) I imagine he'll still be involved with Cincy too (especially the food prep!) because he really enjoys it. Overall it's a friendly split.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
LOL at the old married couple!










Double LOL @ the 'airing of dirty laundry'.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I washed mine by hand! You tossed yours in the hamper to be washed with everything else in the machine. You should have set it aside









At least you can tell the two apart from one another now.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
@ Konomi,
Did you folks ever endure that DVD I gave you??

Awesome video, Doug! Is that you autocrossing? I recognized the Tire Rack banner in the windshield.







If so, you've definitely got skill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, what GTG is the first part from. I think I recognized a few cars in that lot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well kiddies, I've marked from 6am pretty well every second that I had all day until about two minutes ago, and I feel nauseated thinking about doing more. So I'll chill some breakfast beer and brace for Beer Turkey tomorrow. No sense facing that without some adult beverages. Nighty night.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL! Thanks for that Cathy.
So the low-down in a nutshell is that while we both care for each other very much, and are best-of-friends, we're just not "in love" with each other anymore. Add to that mix the fact that he recently met someone he'd like to go out with.... and here I am single. For now at least, things haven't really changed much, we have no current plans to split the living arrangements. (we both love the location too much, if not the house) I imagine he'll still be involved with Cincy too (especially the food prep!) because he really enjoys it. Overall it's a friendly split.

An amicable split? Unbelievable! You may have set some sort of a record there. At least you are still friends-that's pretty cool, and to top it off we may still have ice cream at Cincy.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Awesome video, Doug! Is that you autocrossing? I recognized the Tire Rack banner in the windshield.







If so, you've definitely got skill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, what GTG is the first part from. I think I recognized a few cars in that lot. 

The first part of the video:
The So Cal crew drives up Cal HWY-1 to the New Dimensions show. Then it flips to the first Dubfest in 99. Some shots are from the VW classic Jamboree and we end up back at New Dimensions 2000.
Auto-x
Kinda kicks the tires at first showing some folks including Shawn.
The last 4 runs inside the car are me.
That day I was running on some old tires. I was trying different suspension setups too. You can see the car corner differently due to the changes. 
Segment 3 is Roadstar NL 2000 footage at techno speed.
Eye candy at an intense rate. Some footage of me driving the Digifiz GTX too. Party on footage and more. Great stuff.
Segment 4:
Track footage in Nevada.
Glad you survived the DVD.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ It was great! Did you put it together by yourself? If so, excellent job! Love the techno and techno-rate movies near the end









Whelp, Scirocco season is officially at an end for me. Behold - the first snow of the year - 
****! The Volvo is still acting up too! I'll be borrowing the TT tomorrow as more snow is due....



















_Modified by Nataku at 12:10 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ It was great! Did you put it together by yourself? If so, excellent job! Love the techno and techno-rate movies near the end









Whelp, Scirocco season is officially at an end for me. Behold - the first snow of the year - 
****! The Volvo is still acting up too! I'll be borrowing the TT tomorrow as more snow is due....

















_Modified by Nataku at 12:10 AM 10-10-2009_

Big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . But Happy Turkey Weekend eh? What's with Vortex being all American and providing us with no Turkey emiticon for the Canucks.







Sheesh. This will have to suffice,







, but I'm driving to get supplies, so I'll wait on that til I get home......


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ Happy Turkey Day to all you in the Great White North! We gotta wait another month or so 'till we get turkey. 









Where did fall go? I woke up to this and 25 degrees this morning:


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Cathy, what you have to do with that big ole truck is get a giant roo-masher bumper on the front.
That way you can climb up on it for stuff....like checking the oil, and closing the hood. 
Ask me how I know....








Not a great pic of the roo-masher, though. The hood of our tow-rig is slightly taller than the top of the Golf, and towers over the rocco.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Snow, yay.
But it does give me an excuse to put the Scirocco up for the winter maybe do the MS conversion to my daily instead of the white one, it'll give me a chance to start really sick and wrong on the white wolfsburg.
Edit for ownage.










_Modified by tmechanic at 3:17 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Well, it's the boy's toy, not mine. The main complaint from all concerned is the lack of soot from the tailpipe. THAT will change, and he wants it taller. I have the keys hidden for the duration of Beer Turkey, along with another set or two. So the buildings are safe. I could just see them doing a Dodge vs Ford tug of war on one fo the buildings. Lots of rubber has died though. The driveway's one huge skid marlk.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jeez, that ownage picture is ug-ly.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Jeez, that ownage picture is ug-ly.

B!t(h, b!t(h, b!t(h, ever since the dog ate the baby.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Just wanted to throw out a congrats to Tyler for tying the knot. Jen & Tyler are great people and I hope they have a wonderful life together. I attended their reception today and it was an A+. Izzy even made it down, had a good time chatting with ya. We were the only ones that brought Sciroccos but the VW community is strong with those 2. Thanks for all the pig and beer, it was delicious.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Just wanted to throw out a congrats to Tyler for tying the knot. Jen & Tyler are great people and I hope they have a wonderful life together. I attended their reception today and it was an A+. Izzy even made it down, had a good time chatting with ya. We were the only ones that brought Sciroccos but the VW community is strong with those 2. Thanks for all the pig and beer, it was delicious.























Sounds awesome!! And congrats of course. No Roccin' for me lately, but I'll post up some Beer Turkey pics shortly. Cooking tip: " Alexander Keith's White" is REALLY good as a turkey basting beer (has a hint of cinnamon). Turkey number two is waiting in the wings for the oven. Yay, I get to do it all over again today!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Just wanted to throw out a congrats to Tyler for tying the knot. Jen & Tyler are great people and I hope they have a wonderful life together. I attended their reception today and it was an A+. Izzy even made it down, had a good time chatting with ya. We were the only ones that brought Sciroccos but the VW community is strong with those 2. Thanks for all the pig and beer, it was delicious.























Awesome! Congrats Tyler! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Congrats Tyler & Jen.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Just wanted to throw out a congrats to Tyler for tying the knot. Jen & Tyler are great people and I hope they have a wonderful life together. I attended their reception today and it was an A+. Izzy even made it down, had a good time chatting with ya. We were the only ones that brought Sciroccos but the VW community is strong with those 2. Thanks for all the pig and beer, it was delicious.
























Thanks for coming down Gordy!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I had a pretty good weekend myself because I got to spend it with good friends and threw in some flying. Saturday, the weather started out so-so and ended up pretty nice by the end of the day.








Tonight was somewhat of a repeat of the night before - fly / drink / dinner. Two more pics from the first activity.
















Almost time to put the "convertibles" to bed for the season - it was a 45 minute ride home from breakfast this morning with Susan and I was starting to get a little chilly by the end.
_Edit_
Rick, who was riding with Andy in the previous pics, shot back. It takes a little talent to keep a relatively fast airplane like the Navion in formation with a pretty slow airplane like the RNF.










_Modified by vwdaun at 10:50 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Built my first turbo downpipe this weekend. Turned out great! Pics to come eventually.
Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

More snow today, though it seems to have stopped.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lucky


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Muahahah.








Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Muahahah.








Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I had a pretty good weekend myself because I got to spend it with good friends and threw in some flying. Saturday, the weather started out so-so and ended up pretty nice by the end of the day.


Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, home for the evening, and staring at the giant mess that is our house after the wedding this weekend.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

figured out pulse tooning - yay!
got a free light on the FI forum
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

....and vortex is back


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blah, home for the evening, and staring at the giant mess that is our house after the wedding this weekend.

Yay for cleaning up before, and then Extra Yay for cleaning up again after the festivities







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hear ya. 
Here are some pics from my weekend, which is not so interesting as yours, but it'll be better than nothing. I think. Daun's weekend looked like a lot of fun too. So, here's Beer Turkey:
First, before the intoxication becomes a factor, there is the traditional "Beer Hunt". I'm told they shot a few. The guns get locked up after that., as always.








Wedgie and I got stuck with turkey prep. Yay.








My kid looking fine:








So hubby came home from the track, and it seems he was trying to emulate those Mustangs that purge nitrous out of their "nostrils". It's all good I think...























"pegged" is NOT just for your speedo.







No, this was not an instrument error. Which is why I do not wrench on his race car any more. 








There needs to be the ritual sacrifice of rubber:








The turkey was cooking slowly, so I tossed these shreds out to keep the animals at bay. (I was seriously getting tired of fighting them off while I was carving the bird; they were ravenous and unrelenting. Probably the beer hunting makes one very hungry, not sure)








After dinner there was a brisk game of "Pong". It was funny to watch these PSP generation kids having issues with the old skool gaming!








My boy has learned how to sew. Here he is hemming his pants. I'm so proud.

















More in a minute....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Okay, so Saturday was about Beer Turkey, Sunday was turkey number two with the family (after a trip to drop off some kiddos in the city...would the pruple car start? That would be NO...5.4V in the battery = epic fail). I was pretty sick of basting after that. 
Monday, now that was a productive day. I got my (F150) truck stereo all installed, and my $30 wonder JVC speakers are actually pretty decent. Next was moving the cars put at the road for the Saturday party, and of course the Cabby was dead. I swear if I ever win the lottery, I'll just replace evey battery I have with a new one every time I change the oil. Of course I had to move the Mustang (hates to start, likely a bad ignitoin switch) and the bug (also a battery drainer, but had enough to barely turn over for once). Cleaned out the truck (my girlie F150, which is beloved by woodland rodents http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ), washed the bug, and then got into whining at my son to help me finish up THIS!!!!
WARNING!!! (you know the drill...







)








Yes, that would be an alternator on a MkI. It seems to spin straight and true, but I have yet to drive it to see if it holds. Here's a close up of the attachment to the head so you can see the tight tolerances. I actuall pinned that M8 Phillips head bolt to assure that it cannot back into the timing belt. 








Needless to say, I was happy to have that back together. No driving because it got done just before Julie and I left to see "Zombieland", which is a total hoot, and I got back in time to watch "House". It was a great weekend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Looks like a fun day, Cathy!
On another note, I'm glad to see the Vortex is back again. I bought a set of these today for the impending snow season. Got a good deal on them from Discount Tire Direct. 











_Modified by Nataku at 8:25 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Looks like a fun day, Cathy!
On another note, I'm glad to see the Vortex is back again. I bought a set of these today for the impending snow season ahead: 


I forgot! Monday I put the Hakkas on the City Golf so my beautiful daughter Waterfall (aka Crash Bandicoot) doesn't slide it into a ditch somewhere. The Bug remains snow tire free, for now. Drove the truck today anyway (getting the school shop to do a front end refurb; it's currently got "aim and hope" steering), but it's just a matter of time here, depressing as it is. Enjoy real snow tires, they are a total treat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think the flu is hitting our household, the boy's at about 102F presently. I'm full of random aches. YAY!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to raise my truck up a bit and get some snow tires under it, last winter it was completely unuseable when we got real snow, wouldn't have even made it off our block.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wasn't there a thread in here yesterday about a red 75 mk1 from Denmark ?!?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm headin' into work. 11AM to 9:30PM shift today.
My company launched a new website. It has better, larger and more photos of all of the products.
The worst part is, the new website does not work from the cash register computers. IE5 is to old for the site to work properly! HAHAHH!
TheTimob is in your FLAPS, sellin' you some stuffs!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timbo, sounds to me like they need to update those terminals, IMO, any current website should only be compatible back to IE7


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

That's the truth. Too much farting around needed to make IE6 work. I pulled my hair out with my client's website trying to make IE6 work and in the end I said "SCREW IT". Actually IE7 doesn't work too great either, but 8 is fine.








Of course, firefox, safari, chrome, etc... all work just great.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_...Of course, firefox, safari, chrome, etc... all work just great.

yeah, isn't it amazing what a standards compliant (yes I know they're not perfect either) browser can do?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

MVA raised their title fees.








$50 for a title instead of $21 like it used to be.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Must be that redistribution of wealth thingee. How's that hope and change working out?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Must be that redistribution of wealth thingee. How's that hope and change working out?









Pretty damn well, apparently. My state isn't the one that's near bankruptcy.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Just wait.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Just wait until California slides into the ocean.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_MVA raised their title fees.








$50 for a title instead of $21 like it used to be.

That's it? Ontario is $74 a year, plus there's a special $60 "you live in Toronto, so pay double for everything for no reason" tax


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's it? Ontario is $74 a year, plus there's a special $60 "you live in Toronto, so pay double for everything for no reason" tax









it's $50 just to get the New Title in your name, does not include the Tag fee


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

In on page 83


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Must be that redistribution of wealth thingee. How's that hope and change working out?





























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot! vinyl delivered, with any luck this will give me enough of a head start that I won't have to be here this weekend.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's it? Ontario is $74 a year, plus there's a special $60 "you live in Toronto, so pay double for everything for no reason" tax









As Roger said, $50 just for the title transfer (or new title in my case, since it's from out of state), plus $38.40 in tax. Then $120 for regular tags, $198 for trucks/vans/SUVs, but only $51 for historics (20 years old or more). Of course, that's for 2 years.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welp, printers are going, think I'm gonna head home now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's it? Ontario is $74 a year, plus there's a special $60 "you live in Toronto, so pay double for everything for no reason" tax









You forgot the $37.50 every other year for Drive Clean (if you pass theirst time) for anything older than five years old, and newer than 1988 inclusive. On top of the $74. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 6:06 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why hello everyone!







Just thought that I'd share the link to my facebook photo album of when Brian and I went down to California. It has some other pictures other than Will's BBQ, but I hope you all enjoy anyway.








http://www.facebook.com/album....879f4


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I don't care how expensive it will become. They can never stop me from driving the Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll mount a horse to the front if I have to


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I don't care how expensive it will become. They can never stop me from driving the Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll mount a horse to the front if I have to









I'd agree. There are some things in life worth paying for. Scirocco driving is high on the list. 
In school news...one of the spec ed kids stole pot off another spec ed kid during the fire drill. The "victim" was ticked because HE had stolen it from his mom "before it was ready" (so SHE'd be pissed) and he consequently punched a big hole through some reinforced glass. I mean, who wouldn't?







My work is so exciting.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_MVA raised their title fees.







$50 for a title instead of $21 like it used to be.
Could be worse, OK just bumped theirs from around $40 to like $250. :yikes: Glad they did it *after* I'd bought my wagon. Now when I get around to buying a MkI I'm probably gonna hafta register it at my Dad's place in Texas...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ohai


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i'm filling my cube with farts.... hope no one comes by.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

ORLY


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just picked up a package from the Show-Me State. It is absolutely packed with win.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just picked up a package from the Show-Me State. It is absolutely packed with win.

Well THAT sounds more mintyu fresh than what's coming from Mr Lee's direction. And he didn't even eat leftover turkey I bet....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Just a little preview. Oh yes...








The shift boot isn't really attached yet, I guess I'm not entirely sure how to attach it to the console in a way where it won't flop around.








And something far more ugly to look at


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

i know this isn't rocco related but i'm a fan of the whole rat thing and being cheap. 
a 63 corvair is in my area and i could get it for cheap. 
















all the chrome is there and it runs just no titles but i think i could find one very easily 
my dad has owned many corvairs so it's not like someone wouldn't know what they're doing.
what you guys think?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hell yeah, rock it!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I've always thought the 4 door Corvairs were about the most butt-ugly things I've ever seen. The 2 doors are nice tho.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

i jsut think it'd be cool to put it on the road as is. and just drive it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
The shift boot isn't really attached yet, I guess I'm not entirely sure how to attach it to the console in a way where it won't flop around.


if you figure that out, let me know. Mine has the original plastic 'box' thing in the bottom, but it does not want to stay 'up' in the shifter cut out. it isnt flopping around violently, or all that noticeable, but I notice
p.s. mrs lee's headliners and shift boots are the bees knees


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awful quiet around these parts today...


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

yea whats up w that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dunno


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just drove cross country from Long Island to Arizona I'm in Phoenix didn't see a single Scirocco lol 
Can't wait to get home, and do my rear wheel bearings


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

vote for Alex:
http://gizmodo.com/5371442/cho...ntest


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_Just drove cross country from Long Island to Arizona I'm in Phoenix didn't see a single Scirocco lol 
Can't wait to get home, and do my rear wheel bearings

haha you driving the whole way back w bad wheel bearings?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

does anyone know how the historic tags are in pa?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_awful quiet around these parts today...

Yeah it is. It's (so far) been unusually quiet here at work too. In a way that sucks because time passes rather slowly, but I do have a couple minutes to surf the 'tex!! I imagine it will pick up between 7:00 - 9:00 but then slow down some again.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_That's the truth. Too much farting around needed to make IE6 work. I pulled my hair out with my client's website trying to make IE6 work and in the end I said "SCREW IT". Actually IE7 doesn't work too great either, but 8 is fine.








Of course, firefox, safari, chrome, etc... all work just great.
Brendan

I use chrome to test web tools. Crashes very easily. IE8 is a lot more tollerant.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

I'm all for keeping old cars on the road. I'd say paint it flat blue with a gloss white racing stripe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully the Rebel will have a different transmission installed in 2 weeks (that's my goal). Then the search for a driveshaft begins.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone into old boats from the 50's (Chris-Craft and the like)? 









Owned! 


_Modified by Nataku at 8:22 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well it's about 1 in the afternoon here, haven't seen a single Scirocco, but then I catch the van to the job site at about 6:30 and get back to the hotel at about 6:30 pm so I'm not getting much time to look, and working Sat, today here, kinda blows but I get OT.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just a little preview. Oh yes...








The shift boot isn't really attached yet, I guess I'm not entirely sure how to attach it to the console in a way where it won't flop around.








And something far more ugly to look at

















should be a plastic trim piece from your current one. Reuse that and attach with clips. Color looks like it matches right on. 


_Modified by mr lee at 9:58 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^you're up late...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

pushed the grand daughter around the basement on her 12.5" pink bike i recycled
easily amused


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

made some waffles, now gonna go time my bro-in-laws diesel, change the oil in the Subaru, then off to the corn maize


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I had a decent day, went flying in the morning (got home around 1), and then debated about three seconds before heading out again (Warning, you know the drill by now):








All I can say is WOOHOO!!!! It was fantastic to get my MkI back on the road. The track was cold so 15.4 seemed a good dial time. Problem was I ran a guy who was well behind me near the end, I slowed down so as not to break out (like 6 mph slower in the trap), and I STILL broke out by a second. So yeah, the car's got more than that in it. Anyone do launch control on their MS cars? It's very hard to hold an rpm at the line with the big Weber.
Anyway, who cares, I lost by going too fast, no biggie. THIS was the most fun of the day. THIS guy, in the white ***** here?? Yeah, no matter what he did, I was at least a full half second *FASTER* than him. BRAND NEW car, like, he picked it up Wednesday new....hehehehehe....needless to say, he cooked supper.








Not that I rubbed it in......








Oh Noes! Ric er is a bad word on Vortex now. Who knew?



_Modified by punchbug at 5:20 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Looks like fun, Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I take it he hasn't had the MS3 chipped yet?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

He's got a box he can hook in (the one from the old MS3 will work fine), but it's still on the break-in dumbed-down factory software anyway, which is probably pretty boost limited. He'll clean me, even stock, once it's broken in. As he should, it's got like 110 Hp more than mine. Tis okay, I can turn in the wastegate screw a bit more yet....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I had a decent day, went flying in the morning (got home around 1), and then debated about three seconds before heading out again (Warning, you know the drill by now):


Well at least you went flying. It was a little chilly and wiiindy here today, so I stayed on the ground. But I did at least drive Dieter on a few errands and the 16v is in the parking lot here at work so I did have some entertainment.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

My Dad and I finally got the Passat's suspension put back together, it'll be gone sometime this week. It's still raining, so I still haven't been able to change the oil in the BMW. My Dad also needs to swap out a ball joint on his BMW. 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:48 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

We had a busy day here today, starting on my mother-in-law's garage:
































At the end of the day:








Damn, I am tired.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

On the way to work this week, an autoparts store had a sign out front "We mix spraypaint." So I stopped in at lunch and for $15 got myself a can of LA5Y. Pretty cool that I was able to give them the code and the computer knew exactly what is was.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

they make an app for _*that*_?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_On the way to work this week, an autoparts store had a sign out front "We mix spraypaint." So I stopped in at lunch and for $15 got myself a can of LA5Y. Pretty cool that I was able to give them the code and the computer knew exactly what is was.


place down the street from my house does that too, kinda nice to have
off to bed now!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

apple pie w/ a slice of cheddar cheese, what a great breakfast!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Didn't get so far today, before the rain stopped us. 








Hopefully I have enough time this week for the Slegato between this garage and getting the new heads put on the plowtruck, but if not the 16V is always ready to go to FFC.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_








_Modified by punchbug at 5:20 PM 10-17-2009_

Hey crazyaboutrocs! I guess this doesn't show my "racing plates" well enough for a comment eh? They make my car faster, and scare the other cars because they think I'm all the way from Maine.







I rock the Timob 79 ONT plates on the front at the track. Anyway, yeah, good weekend. FINALLY got my long lesson in the Cessna done today, after four weather cancellations that totally loused up two weekends. Next version involves no instructor, so I don't feel bad about cancelling that since there's no instructor losing an afternoon's employment. And it's pretty easy to rent just the plane. It was gorgeous here, and a really nice fall day to be up over southern Ontario...saw the Falls, the Welland canal and good old Dunnville from the air. The Ontario Scoirocco crew were out on a Scirocco cruise (without me, sniff), so thyey got a nice day for that too. Absolutely NO Scirocco content, but I DID trhrow a car cover over the purple one so it didn't become a cat bed. Puss Puss is pretty hairy this time of year! The boy went to the track and cracked into the 10's on his sled; he redid the clutch. So he was happy. It goes back onto a snow track for the grass drags in a few weeks, and eventually for snow. At least someone likes it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Anyway, yeah, good weekend. FINALLY got my long lesson in the Cessna done today, after four weather cancellations that totally loused up two weekends. Next version involves no instructor, so I don't feel bad about cancelling that since there's no instructor losing an afternoon's employment. And it's pretty easy to rent just the plane. It was gorgeous here, and a really nice fall day to be up over southern Ontario...saw the Falls, the Welland canal and good old Dunnville from the air. 

I'm SO glad to hear you finally were able to get this in. It was a gorgeous day here but oddly enough I didn't make it into the air, or drive a Scirocco for that matter. Lack of available aircraft was probably a good enough reason on the former, though I probably could have snagged the Navion if I really needed / wanted to. Tomorrow is somewhat of a "day off" for me and I may try and go to my parent's for a bit since I haven't seen them for awhile. And the 172 is going back together, hoping to have that finished tomorrow night.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn! I want this but have no room.....
http://minneapolis.craigslist.....html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Damn! I want this but have no room.....
http://minneapolis.craigslist.....html









I wanted one of these SOOO bad when I was in college, but my parents insisted that it was too small, and I should have something safer, like a 77 Firebird. Yeah, That's likely real safe too.








Okay, by now it would have looked like this most likely
















I haven't seen one in years!
Maybe the need for a small car is some deep seated teen rebellion, or MAYBE, just maybe, I really like small cars







Yeah, I just really like small cars. SOOO glad to get my MkI back in action!!!!
And @Daun, yeah, it was great to finally get this in, and it was an unreal day weatherwise. Winds were 00000 so it was pick a runway, any runway, at all three airports (though London of course picks one for you). I took off from "home" with about a 2 knot tailwind because it was busy and they were too busy to change the active. The tower at London was real nice to me too. There were a lot of oldies at Brantford, a Stearman, some Harvards (Texans to you), a TigerMoth and so on. No pics though, I was kind of preoccupied...though it was cool climbing out over two Harvards flying in formation. Gliders at the next stop, and a great view of the canal and the Falls, also neat, big jets at the next stop, and a Pilatus medEvac landing right in front of me at Brantford, we were looking for the ambulance since it had yet to arrive and he was asking after it. Of course, now it will be ages before I can do it all again solo, but the weather is going to be worse, it just cannot be this good again.




_Modified by punchbug at 4:17 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gah! my printer is dropping colors! not good







I have to ship this job TODAY! crap


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Who knew an a4 had so many parts in the front suspension....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Who knew an a4 had so many parts in the front suspension....









Pretty much everybody.
Except you.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Slow day today, but in my defense, I had to swap some materials, am working alone and not really big on heights involved with ladders and such.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, it's 10 am here and I have a cush job today, comparing the as-left to the as-found to see if someone is jacking with the program.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

people really do crap like that? I might mess with a program that controls, say, a billboard, but not a damn nuclear reactor! (iirc that's what you work on, correct?)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Close enough, the automated cranes that move the fuel, there's no fuel here right now and, yes they really do mess with the software on these things, they completely lost the program at one point.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's ****ing scary


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yes it is.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

That IS scary.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You wanna know what's scary? Any other forum here on the vortex. They ATTACK YOU like a pack of wild rabid dogs if you're a newbie and ask a question that they think is simple. *cowers in the corner* 
Thats why I love you guys. A LOT.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Yeah, why do you think I posted the build thread for my Wife's Golf over here?








Brendan


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Yeah, why do you think I posted the build thread for my Wife's Golf over here?









Because all of us here on the Scirocco forum are the SHIZNIT.








Oh! And OOOOWN.







I don't think I've owned a page in a couple months.










_Modified by Konomi at 11:21 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Aaaahhh... a rare day off including a bevvy of conference calls (







) before ducking out on my motorcycle for a few hours. Tonight ends the two weeks celebrating "Larafest" which is a celebration of my wife's birthday. We are headed to see U2 tonight and have back-stage passes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You wanna know what's scary? Any other forum here on the vortex. They ATTACK YOU like a pack of wild rabid dogs if you're a newbie and ask a question that they think is simple. *cowers in the corner* 
Thats why I love you guys. A LOT.

Uh-oh. Where did you go?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the carbs/standalone forum is pretty nice


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i hang out in art&design sometimes.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Tonight ends the two weeks celebrating "Larafest" which is a celebration of my wife's birthday. We are headed to see U2 tonight and have back-stage passes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... you will enjoy the U2 concert







... last time I saw U2 was 1988 in Tampe


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You wanna know what's scary? Any other forum here on the vortex. They ATTACK YOU like a pack of wild rabid dogs if you're a newbie and ask a question that they think is simple. *cowers in the corner* 
Thats why I love you guys. A LOT.

I take it you ventured off into the great unknown.....perhaps, the MkV forums?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You wanna know what's scary? Any other forum here on the vortex. They ATTACK YOU like a pack of wild rabid dogs if you're a newbie and ask a question that they think is simple. *cowers in the corner* 
Thats why I love you guys. A LOT.

I am scarred for life from my little venture into the Corrado forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I am scarred for life from my little venture into the Corrado forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yeah, I left the Fred's TDI forums after I foolishly blasphemed against the (then) sacred Upsolute chip. Someone asked how people liked it, I told them that the car was blowing off charge hoses and going into "warp field collapse" (which was so violent that I would get thrown forward hard enough to sound the horn!), with the chip until I had it taken out (which involved the car being stranded two hours away from home with a ruined ECU after the guy tried to remove the chips) and that was it. I got attacked all over the place...my car was poorly maintained, I had no idea what I was talkng about, it couldn't be the chip, blah blah. Still have not gone back, and the whole thing still upsets me. The bad experience with the chip was bad enough, but the attitude of the forum was inexcusable. And that's usually a nice community. It's a harsh world out there with these invisible people attacking you....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The internets are a tough place, you've gotta have thick skin to survive.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Uh-oh. Where did you go?

The TT forums. Just to see what kind of topics they have. Nothing fun like a chit-chat thread. In fact, I contributed to a thread







But I'm not sure what's been said after that....But man the guys are VICIOUS.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4604747
I swear I'm going to go around wearing one of those stickers that have "Hi, my name is:" printed on them and write "chopped liver" underneath. And wear it to school. And work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

We are more humble than the four rings peeps.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We are more humble than the four rings peeps.









Us Porsche people aren't


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Us Porsche people aren't









Yeah, I knew that. It was obvious when you blew off Fall Foliage...you're clearly too important to cruise with us... I see how it is.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Sitting here having lunch listening to the mechanical guys figure out what we're doing this afternoon.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

something about our local vw forum & kudagra in it...
i made some posts & satan boy wouldn't get off my ass
he's since left, started his own forum & quite frankly makes me feel normal
ever since pictures of my car on fire every morning, i haven't felt emberassed more than simply posting the wrong answer to a technical question...
i often post about my prev exp that were way b4 i was on here
often to find that i wont learn if i post the wrong answer, people get shy to post other ideas
i wish everyone would post & not worry about net feelings so much
there seems a fine line between the obvious "giving you ****" & a-holeism
i post to learn, i also posted in 4 rings 4U








lets go post something in the ferrari track days threads


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I am scarred for life from my little venture into the Corrado forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yeah no ****. No topics of any value over there at all, and you can only really read "McNair drawing more attention to himself" threads so many times.
Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

i heard the exact same thing from a new local corrado owner, this month


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hehe you guys are awesome. Now watch that thread get completely ignored


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

So this begs the question: What is it that makes the Scirocco forum so much friendlier? I mean, even in the Fox forum (which I always considered about the friendliest place on the 'net) we've got a couple of old hackberries that rile things up occasionally. I can't recall ever seeing anything like that here...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we have a couple people who like to 'liven' things up for us every once in a while


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_So this begs the question: What is it that makes the Scirocco forum so much friendlier? I mean, even in the Fox forum (which I always considered about the friendliest place on the 'net) we've got a couple of old hackberries that rile things up occasionally. I can't recall ever seeing anything like that here...

It does happen from time to time. Like when someone (like saddest6day66) posts pics of his car that's really really low, and someone else (like sciroccohal) goes on about how it "destroys the handling" and acts like they know all there is to know, and if you disagree, you are wrong. 
But for the most part, I think a large part of it is that many of us have met in real life, so that internet anonymity is gone. Talk too much **** to someone and they very well might punch you in the face the next time they see you in real life. 
The other reason might be because there are so many old people here.







They can sometimes be more mature (sometimes not so much).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^this


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wait did I do something wrong


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

you opened your mouth


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*









I'll shut your eyes for you


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you opened your mouth









I wonder if it's because we have older, smaller production run, cars that makes us less competitive for the best of this and that, which makes us more friendly and close knit? Look at the MkIII, IV and V owners to see what I mean. Our ages probably have some affect I imagine too and the group attitude rubs off on the younger members. 
Or maybe Sciroccos just attract a different sort.
Want to see some fighting? Mention the new Scirocco!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

It helps that no one here is trying to be the lowest, or the fastest, or the ballin'est.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I honestly think Cincy and Bonelli have a lot to do with our success. (is success the right word?) The mk1 forums can be quite lovely as well, but they get a lot of noob traffic and that always causes a stir... even in here - hence trans-am kit scirocco - new scirocco - etc. 
limited production runs means less people own them... and the ones that do are usually searching for them. meaning they are better prepaired to search for niche groups like us to help answer questions etc. rabbits are a dime a dozen (don't shoot me for that comment) and are enticing to a lot of younger people and new tuners / wrenchers. I know that a scirocco would be a lot more intimidating to own/operate if I knew nothing of the VW world. I'd probably pick up a mk1/mk2 golf because of the availability of parts, resources, etc. 
Even with logic in play I still think most scirocco owners are weird, crude, harry, old, and generally insane. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_It helps that no one here is trying to be the lowest, or the fastest, or the ballin'est.

speak for yourself!!!!111!11!


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speak for yourself!!!!111!11!

















hahaha


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speak for yourself!!!!111!11!
















I know, right?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

In other news, I just moved the 4Runner for the first time since last June. One of the wheels doesn't like to turn too much.








My Dad put the driveshaft in yesterday. Today I put the battery in and started it up. I went to move it out to the street and as soon as I let the clutch out and it tried to move it stalled. So, I put it in low range, but didn't lock the hubs or anything and it just smoked the left rear tire. I got out, locked the hubs and tried it in 4wd and it hesitantly moved. So now I have to take it up to a local shop to get the brake lines fixed (too much of a PITA for me to mess with).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

In other news I'm still driving a MKIV Jetta


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would like to be driving a MKIV TDI Jetta...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

in other news my golf is for sale


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_In other news I still have a MKIV Jetta that's bottomed out somewhere









T, ftfy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_in other news my golf is for sale









Nice wheels.








What are you getting now?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
speak for yourself!!!!111!11!
















I am!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Rob,
Sell me the Fat Five's.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

they are rashed on all 4 wheels... not in great condition, i give them a C+
buy the whole car.. only 6k


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice wheels.








What are you getting now?

something stock.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
something stock. 

I don't believe you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_something stock. 

bahahahaha
yeah right


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

ok... mostly stock








2.7tt - 365awhp / 385tq


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We need more lolcatz on this page!







I am the princess, remember?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Well, it's 5 am here in an hour I go down and eat b-fast then an hour drive to the site, the most nerve wracking hour of my day, until the ride back to the hotel, these people are insane drivers, but much, much , more attentive than drivers in the states.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, it's 5 am here 


Where is Waldo?








India?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ these people are insane drivers, but much, much , more attentive than drivers in the states.


Same in Japan. They can blast down a narrow 1-car-width street without a care and weave in and out of traffic like crazy. They have skill, though.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

begin rant-
2 weeks ago, we ordered springs for the a4.







And they STILL haven't arrived yet!








The schmuck that we oreded them from told us that they recently started shipping via USPS, and they had some "shipping related dramas" with it.
BFD, what do I care about their damn drama....I WANT MY F'IN SPRINGS!!!!!!!






















Then he says that they shipped Friday...almost a week ago. And they're only coming from Connecticut! WTF, are they on the oldest pony in the Pony express???
I can't get the car through inspection without replacing the suspension, and I've got everything else I need to do it, except the stinkin' springs!! I've got until the end of the month to get it done, and it's looking like the weather is going to crap AGAIN this weekend, so we won't be able to do anything with it, since we have the worlds tiniest garage.








fml.








/end rant.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Where is Waldo?








India?

Taipei, Taiwan.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

You ate cat yet?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

waiting for the lasagna to finish cooking...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aaaaaannnnddd, now comes the hard part, waiting for it to cool enough to eat


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_You ate cat yet?

Not that I know of, but then that does not neccessarily mean I haven't, just not knowingly.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I hear that **** is delicious. Bring me back some!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

Sure, I'll pack it in my suitcase along with the sushi, are you going to meet me at the airport to pick it up?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

you damn right!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i'm eating lasagna now...
finally got my passat engine back in the car...finally
just have to "install" the turbo kit
i'll # the things i have to cut when i get closer
i'll spare you the pic, since my camera doesn't work anymore - yay
in scir news, i recurved my CIS fuel dist again - no pics


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

engine and other good for the engine are sitting in the garage waiting for paint and install


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I still have an engine in my garage that needs to go to the machine shop for cleaning and honing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this thread has been good'n lively today


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and then I kill it, just like that


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wasn't you. It was all those em kay fo's up there.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

alteschule hasn't been on since he retired... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
maybe his scir will be running next time i run into him


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I just sold some Hella 500's I swooped off a Cash-4-Clunkers Land Rover Discovery we had in our dealerships back lot last month or so. Hey, they just would'a got crushed anyways.








_Cash-4-Clunkers worked for me!!_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_alteschule hasn't been on since he retired... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
maybe his scir will be running next time i run into him


he moved at about the same time, they don't have interweb access at the new place


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, bed time, see you goons tomorrow!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Or later tonight for me.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, decided to watch some Hulu instead


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*








Hulu can be addicting.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Taipei, Taiwan.


have you seen any VWs during your visit so far?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

A few, a couple A4 Golfs a A3 Jetta and a A4 Caddy, oh and an old Microbus. 
Nothing from the 80's.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

i dont wanna start a poll but I need to repaint sofie and my local paint store has a deal goin on single stage kits I was thinking of a nice medium gray with a lil metallic or somethin what are you guys and gals thoughts


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_i dont wanna start a poll but I need to repaint sofie and my local paint store has a deal goin on single stage kits I was thinking of a nice medium gray with a lil metallic or somethin what are you guys and gals thoughts 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that sounds good to me







... looking forward to seeing this Scirocco at Cincy


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_i dont wanna start a poll but I need to repaint sofie and my local paint store has a deal goin on single stage kits I was thinking of a nice medium gray with a lil metallic or somethin what are you guys and gals thoughts 
Always thought 'roccos looked good in grey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Mornin all. Didn't sleep worth a crap last night. Been having problems with my right arm/hand getting pins and needles. Not like when you sleep on it, but a burning sensation. Seems to not matter too much what side I sleep on either.







Been going on for several months now but getting worse. I guess it's time for a Doctor visit.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Several months to check on possible nerve or spinal damage, Dude you gotta take better care of yourself.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Money/Insurance are both FAIL. Not much else you can do about that.
Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

you might try manipulating your own disks a little
works for me 
try your neck, 1" from the center of your spine, push in the space between the vertabrae, towards center of your spine
often going down once side or the other will reveal a bad spot
then work on it
do neck streching exercises
i'm no where near a chiropractor, but the arm nervses come from the neck area i think
stricknine?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
i'm no where near a chiropractor, but the arm nervses come from the neck area i think


Pretty sure all the nerves throughout the body come from the head area


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Money/Insurance are both FAIL. Not much else you can do about that.
Brendan

I hear you there.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

(not to turn this into a medical problems thread)
Thankfully the chiropractor is cheaper than the doctor, I've been there about a dozen times in the past 4 months. I've started doing some stretching/exercises in the evenings that has helped some with back-related issues but my arm keeps getting worse. I think it's probably time for some additional testing- could be carpal tunnel or something else.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'marnin peeps


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Raining here, which means nothing will get done on this:


















_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 10:25 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lul


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i think I will go with a gray for here. Sorry bout your arm and back that sucks.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Paycheck shoulda been in the mail today....but it wasn't








Neither were my records that should have arrived today. Blah.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

records? due tell.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Picked up some great late 60's-early 70's obscurities for good prices off Fleabay (A seller who is selling his friends records. He doesn't know what they're worth so he starts them out at .75 each. Doesn't advertise them too well so a lot of them fly under the radar). West Coast Pop Experimental Band, Bangor Flying Circus, Holy Moses, Aum, Beggar's Opera....etc
I've been itching to get these since I've upgraded my turntable. 
In other news; apparently you can get a DWI on a La-Z-Boy....
http://wcco.com/crime/lounge.c....html


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

cool... i dj'd for several years, so when I hear "records" i think vinyl... yum..


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! I sold a couple of Technics tables I had laying around here to a local DJ a month or two ago. Had to thin down the herd. For me, Vinyl > Digital Media










_Modified by Nataku at 1:59 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I like vinyl, but you can't fit 5000 songs worth of vinyl in your pocket.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I can't listen to **** compressed that much
no maf
no health insurance - not law yet
no mk4
no sense


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

plenty of lossless audio codecs out there


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_mmkay, bed time, see you goons tomorrow!









And goon-ettes. Sheesh.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey look! I found something for all you silly eeeemmmmkaaayyyy II people:
http://www.zazzle.com/ddsciroc...88642


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey look! I found something for all you silly eeeemmmmkaaayyyy II people:
http://www.zazzle.com/ddsciroc...88642

Nice! Do mk1 drivers know what "Daily Driver Scirocco" means?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Doubtful









Oh hI pg88


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Some of us do.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

depends on if you are only referring to mk1 sciroccos


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just got back from a little daytrip to Midwestern Ontario, picking up some fancy new mk1 parts.








...also got a ridiculously good muffin out of the deal.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just got back from a little daytrip to Midwestern Ontario, picking up some fancy new mk1 parts.








...also got a ridiculously good muffin out of the deal.

The food in Midwestern is amazing. I am jealous. Did you meet Inga?


_Modified by punchbug at 5:57 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The food in Midwestern is amazing. I am jealous. Did you meet Inga?


I did! And I stole her seats


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The food in Midwestern is amazing. I am jealous. Did you meet Inga?


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I did! And I stole her seats










we want to see pictures of these seats


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

My haven't we been little chatter boxes today.
Well it's morning for me and I was left in the office, for now, hammering away on my little keybaord to come up with some way to make this thing move correctly.
And talking to you guys of course.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I did! And I stole her seats









I thought about those seats a lot, but I just love the S seats. I'm glad to see them going to a good home if MrTechProcedure doesn't want them.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I did! And I stole her seats









Was that all?
It's after midnight and things have slowed considerably at work. Good thing too, it's been a busy day. Only another 1.5 hrs to go....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I forget Daun, what kind of work do you do?
In other news, I got the dash out of the Caddy, so as to better see where water is leaking in on my fuse box, and have kinda fixed the turn signals. Hope it rains tomorrow so I can pinpoint this leak


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
In other news, I got the dash out of the Caddy, so as to better see where water is leaking in on my fuse box, and have kinda fixed the turn signals. Hope it rains tomorrow so I can pinpoint this leak

If you guys have garden hoses out there, they work pretty well too.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

mornin









last year i found that the seam sealer in the sunroof gutter must have shrunk like all the other stuff
(heater blower, etc)
& started leaking into the trunk, above the r rear turn signal
with a hose


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

I'm home sick from work today.







And I get to hear all about high school basketball rules ad nauseum from Mr Retirement / referee here, yakyakyakyak...what was my point again? Oh yeah, Daun's job? He's a foot model. Seriously, look in the catalogues at summer sandals. Hs toes, I swear. It's gruelling work too.








Oh yeah, my point...looks like I'll get to try out the "rain fly" on the purple car. She usually doesn't leak, but holy crap, did she ever leak at FFC last year! So when I shortened up the bargain car covers I got last fall (they were HUGE!) I sewed up a little roof cover for her purpleness and sprayed the heck out of it with tent waterproofing.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:22 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I only wish I could be home sick from work today. I've had a cold for the last couple of days. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.
Oh, and my headlights decided to not work last night. The culprit? The power wire for the low beams pulled out of the butt connector.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

i've met several people here who claim to have been seriously ill for 2 weeks & lived
who knows what it was
haven't been sick yet...
i keep wondering if i'll die from it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Goodevening, well we got kicked off the work site for the weekend, they're doing some load testing of the switch gear, it isn't nice to bar-b-que the startup techs because your equipment has not been maintained for the last 9 years, so I get 2 days off this week, Woo-Hoo!
Now I need to figure out what to do with the time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Pick up some cat to bring back for -camber.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Since I'm not coming back for another 2 or 3 weeks I don't think that's such a great idea.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Have you at least been out on the street and tried some food? When I was over there I was lucky enough to have a local take me out to all the "good" hawker stands and the food was actually really good. I wish I could remember the name of the bar we hung out at...it was upstairs and two sisters owned it. Good times.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

How was the show Paul?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Aaaahhh... a rare day off including a bevvy of conference calls (







) before ducking out on my motorcycle for a few hours. Tonight ends the two weeks celebrating "Larafest" which is a celebration of my wife's birthday. We are headed to see U2 tonight and have back-stage passes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Got the center caps done and on:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I forget Daun, what kind of work do you do?


I think Cathy's been into the cold medication....
I recently took a new job with PSA Airlines (part of U.S. Airways Express) as a crew scheduler. Basically, we handle any schedule changes for the flight crew within the following 2-3 day window. (Someone calls sick, broken plane, weather delays etc etc.) It can go from completely serene and quiet to total chaos with one phone call.
It looks like at least through January I will be working the latter half of the week. Every other Wednesday, plus Thursday / Friday / Saturday. We work 11 hour shifts, and (the good news for me) is that I'm actually working a more-or-less 2nd shift schedule so I don't have to get up eaaarly in the a.m. This also means I can continue to work part-time at a couple other airports.
Aren't you sorry you asked?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I think Cathy's been into the cold medication....
I recently took a new job with PSA Airlines (part of U.S. Airways Express) as a crew scheduler. Basically, we handle any schedule changes for the flight crew within the following 2-3 day window. (Someone calls sick, broken plane, weather delays etc etc.) It can go from completely serene and quiet to total chaos with one phone call.
It looks like at least through January I will be working the latter half of the week. Every other Wednesday, plus Thursday / Friday / Saturday. We work 11 hour shifts, and (the good news for me) is that I'm actually working a more-or-less 2nd shift schedule so I don't have to get up eaaarly in the a.m. This also means I can continue to work part-time at a couple other airports.
Aren't you sorry you asked?

I think that's actually a fairly interesting job. At least you aren't dealing with the general public.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Yup. Dealing with the general public sucks. I'm never doing that again. I tend to speak my mind freely so I really can't be in that type of position anyway. It didn't go too well.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

We get local Bento lunch boxes at the work site, during the week they're OK, but they get them from another stand on the weekend, much better food. I'm here with a startup engineer who grew up here, we've hit a few decent local places, found a few on our own, there are 2 of us from Par, the startup engineer is from GE.
Haven't hit the night market yet though.
I do like the smaller portions they have over here.
Nice wheels, they're lookin' sharp.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Thank you for making me laugh


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

annoying day at the highschool... some kid thought on the field trip he was on he could throw his lunch out the window of the school bus... another kid thought he could get away with chewing tobacco.... thank god i wasnt on that field trip... a substitute art teacher had no idea what he was doing and couldnt even make a printer "print"... my "3rd period foy fan club" of about 5 boys asked what i was doing this weekend and if i wanted to hang out.... they invited me to club zoo..... the under 21 club... i politely declined as I cannot get in there! They also misheard my name and decided I will be called Ms Floyd and so now its their "personal connection" with me as they call it.......highschool.... love to tech it but seriously....kids are messed up...
other than that not much recently.... missing the scirocco's... roxy sits under a car cover in philly at frasers apartment... makes me sad...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Before you know it, they'll be calling you Pink Floyd.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Last day of vacation, that isn't set aside for FFC, and I made more progress on the garage:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Haven't hit the night market yet though.

Take the time, but be careful where you go. The fish oil always kills me, but you can get some of the tastiest food on the planet where you are right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Nice wheels, they're lookin' sharp.

Thanks dude; I wish you could make it out this year to see them in person. My car is now officially a cop magnet.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

LOL Im on yer intrawebz, posting on yer loginz....muhahahaha
Oh LOL Princes, you just wait. Those stories? That's nothing. We'll have to swap tales. We had a kid refuse to go on a free field trip this week because the mean teacher wouldn't let him bring his skateboard. I mean, how can you be expeceted to learn without your skateboard, duh? We figured his day away from the school likely cut into his profits from dealing too much. Times are tough everywhere, and your local drug dealer has it tough too when money's tight.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Well, went out wandering today, went to two different shopping centers looking for a cheap camera, couldn't find anything, so we started looking in all these little shops and finally found a little hole in the wall Fuji film store that had a cheap little disposable.
After finding the disposable and a small bottle of soy sauce we wandered around closer to the hotel and found a Hooters, while we were sitting there we ran into a couple of American expats who were here on a tour from Macao, they work at a casino, we talked for almost 3 hrs. All in all a rather enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think that's actually a fairly interesting job. At least you aren't dealing with the general public.

True. Dealing with the general public = epic fail.
However, professional pilots, as a group, are a very whiny bunch.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

So I get a call on Thursday afternoon from the airport manager at Moraine. He says he's found one of the kittens in the parking lot and has put them in the clubhouse.
Ummm George? I've given away all the kittens.
So of course I go to investigate and find a super-friendly lil ball of fuzz. Rather than turn him loose in the neighborhood, he came to the garage with me....
And Brad brought him in the house last night while I was at work. He's still here.....
OhHai....
















So there's *another* orange tabby in the house. We're trolling for a name and a new home... really don't need another cat, though I'd love to keep him.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I vote keep him. He's totally cute!







And for a name? How about Tigger?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Lyle.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

conrad!
oh hes so friggin CUTE.
my god, I love ktties so much I may as well be wearing a dress.
heres my kitteh.








as you can see, hes also a fan of the rocco, and good literature.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I'd love a cat but I'm allergic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Good morning all, well it's 7 am here and time to greet a brand new overcast and drizzley day, oh joy.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'd love a cat but I'm allergic









Same here. it sucks


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good morning all, well it's 7 am here and time to greet a brand new overcast and drizzley day, oh joy.

If I didin't know better, I'd say you were in Maryland. We get overcast and rainy every weekend now.
Hmm, maybe Maryland is in England.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
True. Dealing with the general public = epic fail.
However, professional pilots, as a group, are a very whiny bunch.









Tell them to "grow a pair, Nancy."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Same here. it sucks










So am I, although I didn't find that out until I spent a couple of days at Cathy's house. I couldn't figure out why my eyes were constantly watering. Oh well, as long as that's the extent of the problems, not a huge deal.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So we trekked way out to this little country store today. This place has tons of goodies - neat candies of all different sorts, home-made jams, jellies and salsas, freshly-baked pies of all sorts (still hot), and all different kinds of pop, not to mention 43 different root beers. 
Damn place only accepted cash/checks and I only had $10 on me. Oh well - I grabbed a bunch of stuff I hadn't seen in years, plus a few bottles of root beer. Didn't even know they still made Bubble Up and NeHi! 




























_Modified by Nataku at 12:17 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Brian and I just watched a movie on TV, and we've determined the following. Asian teenage guy from the 80s rapping = EPIC FAIL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkLpjjhY69A
BTW - MkI and MkII Sciroccos spotted in this movie!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I actually watched that movie, it was on VHS, the whole thing blew chunks, this was actually one of the better parts of the movie.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

@Chris: I warned you that my house is cat-infested!
@ the rainy day folks: Meh, at least it rains *outside* of your car...Jill and I were getting a tad damp on the way down to FFC. We're hoping to go topless today though...that should dry things off. Yeah, yeah, I know, piktarz....I'm the only one awake here, and there is snoring....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, off to Ikea for us, going to try and find a 'sideboard', since we officially had our wedding, the gifts came-a-rollin in, and we have nowhere to store them :\


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I actually watched that movie, it was on VHS, the whole thing blew chunks, this was actually one of the better parts of the movie.

I actually liked the movie. Had quite a few scenes that made me chuckle. It did have a lot of cheesy scenes too, though. Oh well - I'm a sucker for 60s-80s B movies.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@Chris: I warned you that my house is cat-infested!
@ the rainy day folks: Meh, at least it rains *outside* of your car...

Rain? Yeah, we had that Saturday. Today? Beautiful and sunny, and I'm here at work. The good part though was I *did* get to spend the first part of it with friends, flying.
Supposed to be nice the next two days, and I don't have to work... yay!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Its raining here and I have to go to work today. I work outside in a haunted woods fun but wet. Sofie at least gets to stay nice and dry in the garage.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you get the fuel/temp gauge thing sorted?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

no not yet the other gauge cluster I have the regulator has a broken tab on it. So does the one on my car. Im gunna check through all my fuses and see if I have any blown


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh, that sucks, if you can't find a good one:
http://busdepot.com/details.js...19803


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

damn thats spendy but worth it. Im gunna see if josh has one if not i'll get that thanks
side note I love firevortex emoticons especially the halloween ones


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Dammit! GD baseball game on instead of Family Guy. How lame. Animation Domination was like my last little hit of sarcasm and general "F-U" on Sunday nights before I step back in to the real world of BS.
Well, there is always booze...









Had a nice gathering with some local (and some not so local) dubbers in Columbus on Saturday. The VW Fox group got together and had our own little "mini" FFC down to the Hocking Hills area. Weather sucked though, but still a good time. Two of the guys that I recently bought cars off of were there, good to see them both.
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
we want to see pictures of these seats 

Figured I'd clean them up a little before taking a picture. Of course, they're going to get recovered in black. And I _may_ have just sourced (expensive) OEM yellow plaid
















Well yesterday I climbed all 1776 steps of the CN Tower in half an hour. That was an interesting experience.
Today I went on my own little Fall Foliage Cruise with a friend in his new ride. Open roof with the heater on, of course.










_Modified by cholland_ at 12:08 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_









Yay PedoBear, haven't seen him in awhile.
Well it's supposed to be sunny for the next couple of days and then rain again, apparently it rained for the whole 3 weeks before I got here then cleared up for my first 3 days here.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Dammit! GD baseball game on instead of Family Guy. How lame. 

I hear ya. Stupid baseball game was on instead of a new episode of the Simpsons and the Cleveland Show and Family Guy. Boo....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Nice score on the seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So I get a call on Thursday afternoon from the airport manager at Moraine. He says he's found one of the kittens in the parking lot and has put them in the clubhouse.
Ummm George? I've given away all the kittens.
So of course I go to investigate and find a super-friendly lil ball of fuzz. Rather than turn him loose in the neighborhood, he came to the garage with me....
And Brad brought him in the house last night while I was at work. He's still here.....
OhHai....
















So there's *another* orange tabby in the house. We're trolling for a name and a new home... really don't need another cat, though I'd love to keep him.

FRASER WANTS THE KITTY!!!!!!! REALLY HE DOES!!!!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Adorable kitteh.








Pics from our little cruise here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=9
Some weird VW's there indeed.








Got the lift pump installed in the Golf, then like an idiot, I turned the handle on the water separator to see if it still worked and it broke right off, gushing diesel all over me. I later found out after reading that everyone just bypasses the separator because all new fuel filters have water separators built-in, and the fuel quality we have now was a lot better than it was in 1986. Dammit, that would have been good information to know _before_ I installed the pump. Now I gotta do it all over again.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I am searching for some tires. Snow tires, I think in the 155/80 R13 size. SKINNY tires. Good for cutting through snow!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dreary rainy monday morning


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

just woke up havent even looked outside yet haha


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I am searching for some tires. Snow tires, I think in the 155/80 R13 size. SKINNY tires. Good for cutting through snow!

I thought you had a good set....The ones you used when you treked out here for Christmas last year.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

so I can actually say my Scirocco with snow tires goes through snow better than my moms suburban and my dads outback. they've gotten stuck in the 2 snows we've had. I blow through 6 inches of snow like it's not there







I love it.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_So we trekked way out to this little country store today. This place has tons of goodies - neat candies of all different sorts, home-made jams, jellies and salsas, freshly-baked pies of all sorts (still hot), and all different kinds of pop, not to mention 43 different root beers. 
Damn place only accepted cash/checks and I only had $10 on me. Oh well - I grabbed a bunch of stuff I hadn't seen in years, plus a few bottles of root beer. Didn't even know they still made Bubble Up and NeHi! 









dude i havent had an idaho spud in ages! last i heard you could only get them in idaho. thats awesome


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Kathy, found you something


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anybody know if 8v's with hydro and solid lifters use the same headgasket or not?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

IIRC they do


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

From a quick internet search, it looks like it is.
The exhaust between the manifold and the downpipe on the yellow car are leaking badly. I tried to take the old, very rounded and rusty bolts out, but ended up breaking most of the studs. Figured it'd be easier to just take the head off at this point...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_mmkay, off to Ikea for us, going to try and find a 'sideboard',

I haven't ever heard sideboard used outside of Maine. Interesting.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_damn thats spendy but worth it. Im gunna see if josh has one if not i'll get that thanks
side note I love firevortex emoticons especially the halloween ones











































































































WTF? How come I can only see:







and


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

have to be using firevortex, with the extra emoticons enabled


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

muhahahha


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, off to Schmucks/Oreilly to see if they have a relay that will work to replace my 'x' relay in the Caddy, seems the water dripping onto the fuse block has rendered it useless, go figure.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I am searching for some tires. Snow tires, I think in the 155/80 R13 size. SKINNY tires. Good for cutting through snow!

just get quattro...then you won't need snow tires.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
WTF? How come I can only see:







and









John,
You can "highjack" them. Right click on the one you want, copy the properties and then paste it in between [img [/img] (close 1st img with ] too)
Dan







muhahaha


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MrPill)*

Thanks Dan.








I guess I just expected them to show up at the bottom of the screen like all the others.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:10 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Here are all the firevortex holiday smileys



































































































and a few random

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, found a relay to replace my old and crusty x-circuit relay, and then picked up bulbs for the ash-tray light, heater controls, and dome light. I'm amazed they all work! Well, the dome light does, but just from turning it on with the gauge dimmer, have to figure out the door switches next.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

sweet! Tomorrow I'm going to josh's to work on my rocco. Gunna tighten up the suspension and figure out my damn gauges lol.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, neighbors are playing music, and I can hear it







this means 2 things, our houses are way too close together, and I hate living in the city


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

You could always do what I do when the nieghbors get too loud, take a pair of wire cutters and a srew driver go over and pull their electric meter, it'll take 'em until morning to figure it out.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

SOOOOO bored I wish I had parts to work on sofie but I dont ughhh sooo bored


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wish I had money and space to work on my 80, but until the windshield is fixed in the Caddy, the garage is spoken for.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No room at your shop or is that the 76's hang out?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

I'm losing my garage space : ( Im moving in to apartments but its cheaper then the house so I can afford more parts for sofie. Atleast some of my buddies have garages yay and I get covered parking yay!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_No room at your shop or is that the 76's hang out?


the 76 is at the shop right now, and will be until I get it running and some floors in it. I also like to have one of the cars at the house, so that I can tinker


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

<3 the Sport Quattro 
http://video.google.com/videop...7768#


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

we need moar KITTEHS!








This is Amber by the way, since brian has once again FAILED to log out.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

You know, taking the head off a perfectly running engine just to change one exhaust gasket seems like such a waste, especially when you plan to replace the whole shebang in the next year or so anyways.








Luckily today was the first nice sunny day we've had in a long time, and the whole thing took less than two hours, including lifting the head out with the downpipe still attached.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

in which vehicle?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The yellow bastard, of course.
It's a shame, the thing would be licensed and driving if I hadn't had to keep going through ridiculous stuff just to have a good exhaust. Between Eurosport sending me a system with a muffler that didn't fit right and the tweeker who built the car using cheap metal nuts that had rusted/rounded down from 13mm to 1/2" (plus one was missing). The whole thing has been a real pain.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yay I got sofies heckblende yay she look soooo much better


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Had a nice gathering with some local (and some not so local) dubbers in Columbus on Saturday. The VW Fox group got together and had our own little "mini" FFC down to the Hocking Hills area. 
Glad to hear that went well - those are generally nice guys. I keep meaning to make that shindig one of these years, but moving kinda messed me up this year.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm.... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...AX:IT

think I'll pick up a set of those for the Caddy, since I have this one the way:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...%3AIT


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

/me installs etka


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi there, my name is Chopped Liver, CL for short, and I'm a Vortexaholic. [crowd speaking together in monotone voice] Hi CL [/cstimv]


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

om nom nom, elk stroganoff for dinner


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, pardon my french, but... look here
holy shat! how am I supposed to afford things like that???


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

While I don't know a whole lot of french, I'm pretty sure that's not french.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

close enough


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Holy crap! thats ridiculous that sucks


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, pardon my french, but... look here
holy shat! how am I supposed to afford things like that???


That one's easy. Go to craigslist. Find a previously loved VW of your choice *in the same price range as that switch*. Verify that it has a functional switch, purchase car and perform a switch transplant. Resell said previously loved VW. Easy!
I'm trying to work up enthusiasm for walking into the flu virus collection point that is my workplace I guess we're at a "Level Two", which only impacts the cleaning staff. I need a Tshirt that says "You're sick/Go home" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Afternoon classes were at half attendance or worse this week so far (many skipping), and a ton of supply teachers. It's like being in one of those outbreak movies but no bleeding out of the eyeballs or anything cool like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I did have two of my Chem kids puke, but we attributed that to balancing too many equations. I warned them about that side effect ahead of time.







Today we will balance more equations!!! Muahahahaha.......


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Yeah, we've got about a dozen teachers in the district that have H1N1. I've been keeping my ass out of the classrooms until the little urchins leave.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_That one's easy. Go to craigslist. Find a previously loved VW of your choice *in the same price range as that switch*. Verify that it has a functional switch, purchase car and perform a switch transplant. Resell said previously loved VW. Easy!

yeah, or I could pull a switch from any of the 3 transmissions I have sitting in my garage, but I just don't like the idea of putting used electrical parts on a car, especially my daily


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thread is slow today


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia* »_C is for Cookie can be regarded as a case study in persuasive oratory, emphasizing the emotional aspect of public speaking. Cookie Monster builds excitement by answering his opening rhetorical question, "Now what starts with the letter C?" with the obvious reply, "Cookie starts with C!" He then challenges the audience, "Let's think of other things that starts with C," before quickly replying, "Oh, who cares about the other things?" casually dismissing a whole range of other possibilities as irrelevant. Thus, having ostensibly come for the purpose of covering the letter C in its entirety, Cookie Monster has already focused his agenda exclusively on cookies, employing the classic bait and switch tactic. Several times in his presentation, Cookie Monster emphasizes what appears to be the central thesis of his remarks: "C is for cookie, that's good enough for me!" The appealing rhythm of this slogan appears designed to entrance listeners, swaying their emotions and making them instinctively want to chant along with him. After rousing the crowd, Cookie Monster systematically lays out the logical underpinnings of his pro-cookie ideology, comparing cookies to round donuts with one bite out of them and to the moon during its crescent phase, in essence using a straw man argument that implies his opponents would advocate the superiority of these competitors over cookies. In this sense, Cookie Monster may be proposing a false dichotomy representing cookies as the only viable choice to a group of obviously inferior alternatives. But before the audience has a chance to catch on, Cookie Monster launches into another round of repetitive chanting, "C is for cookie, that's good enough for me, yeah!" as young children sing along. Here, Cookie Monster uses a propaganda technique strikingly similar to that employed in George Orwell's Animal Farm by the pig Napoleon, who trained the farm's sheep to bleat, "Four legs good, two legs bad" on his cue. Cookie Monster then adds visual stimulation to his discourse by chomping into a large cookie, concluding his remarks with "Umm-umm-umm-umm-umm" and other chewing sounds


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_omm nomm nommmm


Makes me sad that I didn't get a Cindy cookie on the weekend, no clue how I missed them!
Work was fun as usual today. Still lots of flu going around, and then there was a big girl fight brewing. The VP tried to slow that down by yanking some of the potential participants into the office and suggesting that child protective services may remove their babies from them if they were charged with assault.







My darkroom was a lot like a tour under Niagara Falls again, so I'm in gypsy mode with my classes, not to mention that I had to unplug enlargers from water soaked outlets and move them to higher ground. And then we had a fun filled endless staff meeting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I need to mark, I want to drink. What to do, what to do???


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Why are people such *ssholes????? You would think someone wanting to sell something, be it parts or even a car, would be polite to potential buyers rather than an ass.... Pisses me off....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Why are people such *ssholes????? You would think someone wanting to sell something, be it parts or even a car, would be polite to potential buyers rather than an ass.... Pisses me off....

welcome to vwvortex? 
seriously tho, if ANY buyer is unmotivated, unresponsive, or uncooperative I leave the sale immediately. I'm not here to try and convince the seller I'm ready to buy. Either I am (and will make an offer) or I won't.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
welcome to vwvortex? 
seriously tho, if ANY buyer is unmotivated, unresponsive, or uncooperative I leave the sale immediately. I'm not here to try and convince the seller I'm ready to buy. Either I am (and will make an offer) or I won't. 

buy my parts or i will give you a paper cut!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://portland.craigslist.org....html

Do want!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Why are people such *ssholes????? You would think someone wanting to sell something, be it parts or even a car, would be polite to potential buyers rather than an ass.... Pisses me off....

What happened?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, I opted for marking http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . My workday is finally over; just finished marking two of three groups. I never get caught up.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
What happened? 

I asked a simple question about a part because by his description it could have been either of two things.
He IMs back "maybe you need to read the list of parts and their accurate descriptions = might save you some time for needless PMs"
Well, I did read the description, he's an ass, the parts aren't needed but could be spares if they are the right ones, post modified today with a *little* more detail and I will never buy anything from him. Went to reply back and IMs from me are not allowed-apparently he banned me as soon as he sent the IM. I'm sure this isn't the first time this has happened with him on here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I opted for marking http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . My workday is finally over; just finished marking two of three groups. *I never get caught up.
*


that's exactly how Jen feels. She's writing lessons for tomorrow, has papers strewn about the living room, bedroom, office, and kitchen table. Seems she's always working on schoolwork, teachers definitely don't get paid what they are worth


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
that's exactly how Jen feels. She's writing lessons for tomorrow, has papers strewn about the living room, bedroom, office, and kitchen table. Seems she's always working on schoolwork, teachers definitely don't get paid what they are worth

Well, I am just ticked off that they stuck me with this split grade 11/12 Chemistry at this late stage in my career. I may teach it one more time, maybe, and I have not taught the courses. (well, I did get saddled with half of one of them mid-semester last year.) So why not give it to a new teacher who can teach the course for a few years? There are lots of courses that I could have been assigned that I have already taught many times.
Add to that the time I've been out of my Photography workspace for construction/leaks (totals about four weeks now) and it's wearing on me. I'm just tired. Two film photography courses back to back is hectic enough, but rethinking a second lesson plan on the fly when the ceiling's dropping down wet in the darkroom is even more insane. I imagine it will all be fixed today. Yeah, right. And there's a unicorn stabled beside the Sciroccos.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I made the most epic White Russian last night. Home made Kahlua, organic Vodka, and local organic milk. Yummmmmmmm....
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
apparently he banned me as soon as he sent the IM. 

e-thuggin' is serious businesses


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Found in the Car Lounge:








Go Philly!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I made the most epic White Russian last night. Home made Kahlua, organic Vodka, and local organic milk. Yummmmmmmm....
Brendan

The Dude wants to know how to make his own Kahlua.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Go Philly!

That was some incredible pitching last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, at work, stuffed up nose, little bit of a headache, might call this day short :\


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Trying to figure out some stuff for my car. I need to fix my alignment situation.
My tie-rods were installed off-center, they were new in 2006. I have almost 3 turns from center to right, but only about 1.5 turns to the left. This means that while my car drives straight, tracks good, and is aligned properly, I can't make left turns very well. I can make frickin' awesome right turns though!
So I'm thinking about replacing other suspension components at the same time. Strut mounts, Control arms, bushings, ball joints, and sway bar bushings.
But should I do struts too? I did them in 2005, but I've done more than 100k since then. I think it might be time for new struts.
My $9 brakes up front put TONS of dust out on the wheels, and I hate em! I'm ordering new Brembo vented rotors (nothing fancy, Brembo is the OE supplier, ya know)
I am debating on pads though. I could get Mintex Red Box pads through work for about $24. Cheap, and when I had Mintex brakes, they were good. I've also had Pagid, and also PBR Metal master in the past. Both good pads. Work also shows pads made by ATE which is the OE supplier of many of the brake components. I could get Wagner Thermoquiet brakes for about $40. These are made by Federal Mogul, and are Advance's top-of-the-line brakes. They have built-in shims and have a warranty against noise and squeaking.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

100k?!?! I would def. do struts up front. What kind are at your disposal there?
Might as well do the rears too


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
The Dude wants to know how to make his own Kahlua.









X2000!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*

i remodeled my bathroom... 
before


























after


























_Modified by mr lee at 10:43 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

thats rock n' roll
i pwn.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

"You make a hell of a Caucasian, Jackie."
First, make a simple syrup:
3c white sugar (organic cane juice granules is best)
2c brown sugar
3c water. 
Bring to a boil for 5 min, then let cool.
Then add:
1 2/3 cup 151 Vodka (I used Galen's, it's non-GMO and toxin-free)
1/4 cup strong brewed coffee (use good stuff!!! Espresso grind even)
4 teaspoons vanilla extract
Mix well, and bottle. Add a vanilla bean in the bottle for extra effect.







It can be used after 24 hours, but tastes even better if you wait longer. (30 days at least)
Yum yum!
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds good, might have to make some 'o that up myself, I lubs me some Kahlua

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

x2 that sounds awesome. just gotta make it last 30 days, thats the hard part
any thoughts on the 4 point subrame braces? are they really necessary? is that a know weak point, or is it just something for if your really crazy about rigidity?


_Modified by woody16v at 2:20 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Yummy!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Trying to figure out some stuff for my car. I need to fix my alignment situation.
My tie-rods were installed off-center, they were new in 2006. I have almost 3 turns from center to right, but only about 1.5 turns to the left. This means that while my car drives straight, tracks good, and is aligned properly, I can't make left turns very well. I can make frickin' awesome right turns though!


You know, I noticed on the drive up to FFC that your car does seem to go down the road a bit crooked. The back of the car being a little farther to the right than the front is.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_x2 that sounds awesome. just gotta make it last 30 days, thats the hard part
any thoughts on the 4 point subrame braces? are they really necessary? is that a know weak point, or is it just something for if your really crazy about rigidity?

They do make a world of difference. However, a better value would be to grab the stock k shaped brace from a Scirocco 16v. You can sometimes find one in a junkyard, and it does a good enough job for most people.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

WOW, nothing for over 12 hrs.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

so if you already have the 16v dont worry about it? or dont worry about it till later?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

WAHOO just got my business cards in the mail







Now I can hopefully get a lot more patients!!!








Whadda you guys think??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam (Oct 30, 2009)

lets try this again...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam* »_lets try this again...

What happened? Ban-hammer?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

...?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
What happened? Ban-hammer?

and im back. 
that was scary.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

was it a dark cold place?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Looked at an E320 wagon today. There may be a winter Scirocco replacement in my future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Well, it's 6 am and it's time for me to go back to work, Feh.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone parting out a US built rabbit?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_so if you already have the 16v dont worry about it? or dont worry about it till later?

I wouldn't worry about it unless you're going to be doing serious competition driving or something. For regular "spirited" driving on the road it'll be fine the way it is. An upper strut brace on the front definitely makes a big difference, however. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Looked at an E320 wagon today. There may be a winter Scirocco replacement in my future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















German wagon = WIN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
German wagon saving a Scirocco from the salt and snow = Double win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I made the most epic White Russian last night. Home made Kahlua, organic Vodka, and local organic milk. Yummmmmmmm....
Brendan

We had a patient, a little 10 lb Bichon puppy, whose owners brought it in panicked because it was bloated and staggering around. They didn't know what was wrong with it, but it was acting really strangely.
We had them leave it with us for a couple hours and took some xrays. It had obviously eaten a lot of something...her stomach was absolutely HYUGE!!! So we induced vomiting, and found out that the substance was just dog food. But the staggering around was a complete mystery.
Until we talked to the owner. They had been drinking White Russians the night before and had left some in the pitcher. Well, the puppy had gotten ahold of it.
She was drunk as a skunk. ANd apparently got the munchies.








Luckily, she was a friendly drunk, but I'm not sure how bad the hangover was.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_anyone parting out a US built rabbit?

what are you looking for ?


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I have internet!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Congratulations! And welcome back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mclarenf1l (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_WAHOO just got my business cards in the mail







Now I can hopefully get a lot more patients!!!








Whadda you guys think??

Those are badass. I'm currently a dental student!! Pretty psyched about it too. How's the practice/whatever setup you currently are involved in?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Looked at an E320 wagon today. There may be a winter Scirocco replacement in my future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















As long as it's a supplement to the Scirocco, not a replacement!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Busy day, worked half a day, stained pieces for my Halloween Costume, helped friends move into their newly purchased first home. Very tired....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what are you looking for ?


the lower dash cubby from a non-a/c car


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Awesome card Amber! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hehe, thanks! And I'd like to be the first to say Happy Halloween to everyone!!! Here's a picture of some b00bies that are sure to entertain!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Clean teeth ->


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I wouldn't worry about it unless you're going to be doing serious competition driving or something. For regular "spirited" driving on the road it'll be fine the way it is. An upper strut brace on the front definitely makes a big difference, however. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats all i needed to know sir. thank you very much


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
As long as it's a supplement to the Scirocco, not a replacement!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My strategy is to convince my dad to replace the Saturn with the Mercedes... and then drive it all winter


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

LOVE the boo-bees! And your c ard makes it look like it will be a happy fun experience getting dental work done. Very non- intimidating, and it suits you well! Congrats at getting to where you need a business card. remember you slogging it out in school not too long back. I bet its good to be done, congrats on that again eh?
As for halloween? Yeah, we had the school dress up day yesterday, I went as an emo zombie, which was well recieved by the kids (though some said I looked more punk, whatever). They got really grossed out because I kept eating the fake blood. I didn't have any store bought fake blood, so I thought to myself, "self? you teach chemistry, mix something up!!" So I went to the kitchen and looked at various ketchup/BBQ sauces and such and decided I couldnt stand the smell of that for the day. So I mixed up strawberry and chocolate Nestle's Quik syrups with some corn starch. Sticky but delicious, and from all accounts, WAY too realistic looking. I had one staff member who had to turn her head away...couldn't stand looking at it. It was delicious anyway! Borrowed a brain from the Biology room for my lunch...yeah, I had fun. OKay, going out on a diagnostic MkI run...back soon.
Edit for the ownage!







See this little JH, big deal eh?








Yeah, it rocks my socks when combined with this small wedge shaped dealie right here:








Diagnostics are complete and were productive. Now on to getting the daily ready for the inevitable







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















And happy last day of Oktoberfesting!!! I hope to consume some late breakfast beer shortly, now that the diagnostic driving is done!!









There, that should be good enough for ownage!










_Modified by punchbug at 10:44 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I bought some new decorations for the Scirocco recently, which came from Germany. In the box with the parts was a German VW magazine from 1997.








It has a pretty amazing classified section, which had a lot of Sciroccos in it. Several nice Mk1s and even two convertibles! One was a Mk1 and one was a Mk2.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

couldn't find anything that inspired me for a costume at GoodWill, gonna wear some of my old work clothes instead (FedEx)


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey I dont have internet now I moved so Ill be back on soon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I bought some new decorations for the Scirocco recently, which came from Germany. In the box with the parts was a German VW magazine from 1997.









It has a pretty amazing classified section, which had a lot of Sciroccos in it. Several nice Mk1s and even two convertibles! One was a Mk1 and one was a Mk2.
















Awesome. Any info I can get on any convertibles is appreciated...do you mind photocopying it for me? There is SO little info available on them. 
In other news, Klaus is all washed up and safely inside the shop avoiding the wind warning here, and the bug's got her winter boots on. 
Can I tell you folks how sick I am of tires and batteries in general? Well, if I had a dime for every time I approach one of my cars to go for a drive and either a tire is soft or the battery needs charging, I'd be a freaking millionaire and I could pave this road. Then I'd only need to deal with the battery issue. One of the bug's summers was flat, probably a nail. Two of her snows were REALLY soft, which may or may not be a big deal. I just got two of the POS Jetta's Hakkas sealed up (old cruddy rims), and one on the Cabby, and one on the truck (both due to nails, in the case of the truck, two of them in the one tire.) That's seven this month. It's exhausting. At least I can get the school shop to do it for free.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Awesome. Any info I can get on any convertibles is appreciated...do you mind photocopying it for me? There is SO little info available on them. 

I don't have a scanner or I'd post them up. I'll see if I can take a semi-decent picture of them.
There isn't much info, it's just a short classified ad, written in German. The price on one of them was something like DM 8500 IIRC.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

A very attractive vampire chick came to my door a few minutes ago....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Why are all the awesome, rare, cheap cars on the other side of the country?








Someone buy my 4Runner, my BMW, or my black Scirocco please, so I can get something particularly cool.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I hear ya. I was using Crazedlist recently for searching the West Coast for goodies (I don't know why I do - it's not like I can buy anything anyway), but damn, there's some great stuff available! Late 70's Audi Foxes, there was an '80 4000 coupe, some awesome 80-'81 Celica Supras, late 70's-early 80's Honda Accord hatches and Civics.......


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

The one I'm drooling over is a 1970 Audi 100LS 2-door sedan with 48k miles on it.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_LOVE the boo-bees! And your c ard makes it look like it will be a happy fun experience getting dental work done. Very non- intimidating, and it suits you well! Congrats at getting to where you need a business card. remember you slogging it out in school not too long back. I bet its good to be done, congrats on that again eh?


Actually...unfortunately I'm still in school, made the "business" cards so that I would get more patients and not fail out







I'm real short on patients and not doing too well in my classes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_LOVE the boo-bees! 

I'll admit it. I stopped reading right there. Only that last picture recaptured my attention.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh LOL. So I'm just tning in to some prime Halloween viewing (The Rocky Horror Picture Show). And the phone rings..it's my 82 year old Mom. Calling to tell me she's watching it and did know it's on. My mom rocks!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I am in need of a teeth cleaning, how do I set up an appointment?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, it's morning, and raining. Feh!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Finally quieted down at work and I'm caught up with most everything. Another hour and I can go home....
And tomorrow? A friend needs a lift to far-western Virginia, so we'll leave mid-morning. I should be back early-afternoon long enough to let the dogs out and then head for Michigan. Life without general aviation would just plain suck.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Time to set your clocks to delay....
We survived the pirate invasion......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Finally quieted down at work and I'm caught up with most everything. Another hour and I can go home....
And tomorrow? A friend needs a lift to far-western Virginia, so we'll leave mid-morning. I should be back early-afternoon long enough to let the dogs out and then head for Michigan. Life without general aviation would just plain suck.

I'll find that out at some point I suppose. Got up early today to do some planning, and Daun, you'll like this one. Upper winds are 9900. Like, say what?? Can it be THAT good? ( ceilings are iffy though...)At any rate, I don't need to do much calculating on no winds. Last time I went there was no wind on the ground. Yesterday winds were reported locally gusting to 90kph, that's highway speeds. Gotta love the fall.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hallo ween. I don't know that person though?
I'm glad it's all over, I was trying to sleep last night.








Walking around the city this morning was even better than usual. Not a person in sight and lots and lots of reminders that last night everyone was partying in the streets.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sunny out today


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Howdy folks! Happy post Halloween! Today I spent most of the day working on my college applications. Also helped my little brother look at some cars for sale (he wants a local e28







) I really need to get around to fixing some little things on the Scirocco, but I haven't felt pressured to since it's running pretty good.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Howdy folks! Happy post Halloween! Today I spent most of the day working on my college applications. Also helped my little brother look at some cars for sale (he wants a local e28







) I really need to get around to fixing some little things on the Scirocco, but I haven't felt pressured to since it's running pretty good.

Tell him to buy my e28 so I can buy a 40 year old Audi.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Tell him to buy my e28 so I can *restore my MKi*









Fixed that for ya. So I spent the afternoon bonding with the earth, not the sky; garden cleanup followed by planting 75 tulips. I'll be glad to see them in the spring. Purple got a badly needed bath too, which was a mission because the boy had left large immobile objects in front of my garage door.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_Time to set your clocks to delay....
We survived the pirate invasion......


I remember you telling us about the pirate theme on Halloween! Wish we could have been there to see it. 
It's not even worth buying candy, let alone setting up something like that around here. We had a total of 14 groups come to the door last night. That's down from at least 60 in the past...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my Caddy now has working reverse lights!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Tell him to buy my e28 so I can buy a 40 year old Audi.









He might be interested. I still wish I would have snagged that local 524td back in April 
My CL find of the day:
$1200 obo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_my Caddy now has working reverse lights!!

Yay!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
He might be interested. I still wish I would have snagged that local 524td back in April 

As much as I'd love to buy the 40 year old Audi, I just have a hard time justifying it to myself. I already have a 4Runner to repair, a Mk1 to tear down and rebuild, a pair of 16vs that both need some work, and a set of wheels that need to be refinished.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
He might be interested. I still wish I would have snagged that local 524td back in April 
My CL find of the day:
$1200 obo


















Do want! I love Accord hatchbacks!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish any of my cars were that clean inside :\


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Was back to work on my mother-in-law's garage today. My sister's boyfriend helped(which was a huge plus). Got one side shingled and started the other. I am hoping that with the 1.25hrs of daylight I have(Damned DST)when I get home from work I will be nearly done come this weekend.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

So I'm sitting here on JediLynne's couch after a fairly busy day. (See the above post!) If I weren't so lazy I'd put up some pics from the flight to VA this morning... the weather within 20 miles of our destination went somewhat down the tubes - supposed to be broken 5000 and it was instead 1500 ovc. Haven't gotten to log any actual instrument for awhile, so that was fun, just mind the granite. (The airport was in a valley) And it was damn nice having dad's Bo out getting some exercise for a change.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So I'm sitting here on JediLynne's couch after a fairly busy day. (See the above post!) If I weren't so lazy I'd put up some pics from the flight to VA this morning... the weather within 20 miles of our destination went somewhat down the tubes - supposed to be broken 5000 and it was instead 1500 ovc. Haven't gotten to log any actual instrument for awhile, so that was fun, just mind the granite. (The airport was in a valley) And it was damn nice having dad's Bo out getting some exercise for a change.

Say Hi to JediLynne for me!!! That sounds like here, it was really pretty overhead at home, but London was at 2000 and predicted to drop. Kinda frustrating, but it was an exceptional November day for outdoor work. Adam and buddies were doing soffit from the truck bed, that was one of the large immobile objects in my way. We had a nice mother/son bonding time doing contortions together to stitch up a certain german convertible's back window, and mine had not better get ideas from her younger sister. THAT is not a fun job. If you buy a southern Porsche? Check the thread on the back window. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif TOAST is not just for breakfast. Thankfully mine has a great top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I think the Scirocco is going to move to garage status this evening or next. The truck is (mostly) leak-free now, so it can park on the street, and thank goodness for block heaters. Having the car in the garage means I'll be dropping the rear beam to figure out where my fuel leak is coming from. That means I'll be replacing the rear brake lines too. And then I hope to move on to getting MS controlling spark on that thing. And then of course, there's always my ABA project that I need to work on. Gotta get the wife to let me take it down to the machine shop for cleaning, new intermediate shaft bearings, freeze plugs, etc. Though I do already have a head sitting on the shelf for it. Oy, so many projects, so little money.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Has a wierd dream this morning about trying to save an Mk1. We were trying to get it to fit into a small trailer that obviously wouldn't work in real life. Woke up after we got the Scirocco onto the trailor. 








Owned! 


_Modified by Nataku at 1:40 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

We should incorperate this FUUUUUUU smiley onto the tex. 











_Modified by Nataku at 5:21 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

But why????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ We should incorporate *moar pics of the new orange kitten*onto the tex. 








_Modified by Nataku at 5:21 PM 11-2-2009_

Daun, the ball's in your court.












_Modified by punchbug at 7:12 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so pretty much, I wasted most of the evening. I was planning on going by the shop, pick up some jackstands, making a trip to home depot, then getting the Scirocco in the garage. I made it as far as the shop, ended up putting the tap on the keg, finally made it home, at least I remembered the jackstands :\


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Daun, the ball's in your court.









Well, I'm 200 miles away from any of my orange kitties. So that'll just have to wait.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_But why????

It won't be of much use here in our Scirocco forum, but it could be very useful in other parts of the tex









Cathy: I agree - Moar Orange Kitteh pictures! 


_Modified by Nataku at 10:39 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well, I'm 200 miles away from any of my orange kitties. So that'll just have to wait.

That's weak. I know that kitteh has a computer, and I see he's not afraid to use it according to that picture. I know Pounce is a computer addict too. (Grummy? Well, he's likely too distracted by the shiny dots coming out of the tap) So email the cats, tell them to find the camera and get on that, would you? Thye ARE predators after all, they're not stupid (well, the jury's still out on Grummy) Sheesh. 
KITTEH PKTARZ!!!!!!! We need them.
I spent the evening...
wait for it...
MARKING!!!!






















Does it ever end?
BUT, (warning, actual Scirocco content): I DO have my priorities straight. FIRST I got Klausie's offending wobbly wheel seated properly on the hub. I hope. Too yucky out to test drive that. Some light sanding on the hole in the wheel centre seems to have let it slide onto the hub better. There was a bit of a ridge in there that was catching more than it appeared to be. Next will be figuring out a switch on the clutch pedal for all sorts of evil things....muahahaha.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's weak. I know that kitteh has a computer, and I see he's not afraid to use it according to that picture. I know Pounce is a computer addict too. (Grummy? Well, he's likely too distracted by the shiny dots coming out of the tap) So email the cats, tell them to find the camera and get on that, would you? Thye ARE predators after all, they're not stupid (well, the jury's still out on Grummy) Sheesh. 
KITTEH PKTARZ!!!!!!! We need them.


Oh and did I mention that I have the camera with me?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Next will be figuring out a switch on the clutch pedal for all sorts of evil things....muahahaha.....

















I know exactly what type of evil things you are referring to, I have plans for the same sort of evil in my 80


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not gonna lie, it's a little boring around the office today...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Google sez:

_Quote, originally posted by *Goooooooogle* »_Step 1 - Working in a cubicle can become rather blasé and downright boring at times. In order to deflect that impending feeling of boredom here are some great ways to pass the time.
Count how many times in a row you can bounce skittles candies off of the wall in front of you and into your mouth. 
Take a nap and catch up on some of those zzz's. Simply lay your head on your desk and close your eyes. If any co workers or bosses approach simply say “Amen” and resume work as normal. 
Set up a target or picture on the wall in front of you and use push pins as darts and see how many times you can hit the “bulls eye”.
*Create a mosaic and make cool pictures on the wall in front of you with colored push pins.*
Step 2 - Test the laws of gravity by seeing how far you can balance. Simply lean back in your chair with out tipping it over.
Again test the laws of gravity by seeing how many drawers you can open in your filing cabinet with out tipping the filing cabinet over. 
Keep fit by doing office Pilate's. Simply raise and lower the level of your chair repeatedly. 
*Take all of the keys off of your keyboard and rearrange them in alphabetical order. Or turn them into some sort of saying using all of the keys when you rearrange them.*
Step 3 - Program your screen saver on your computer to display meaningless statements that sound profound.
*Arrange all of the titles in your spam e-mail to form an abstract poem. E-mail your new poem to your friends, family and co workers for their opinion. *
Randomly page your co workers at their desks and then quickly hang up the phone before they know it is you.
*Disguise your voice, then call your office receptionist and ask to speak to you. When she says your line is busy insist that she interrupt you because this is an urgent call.*
Step 4 - Use one of those online translator programs and convert your latest inter office memo into a foreign language. Then forward it to all of your coworkers.
Make paper airplanes out of your coworkers recycled papers. Anonymously launch your new airplane collection over the top of you cubicle. Note: make sure you use your coworkers recycled papers and not your own.
Send an e-mail to an annoying co worker telling them how much you appreciate their obtrusive myopic insights. 
Using an online dictionary find the most obscure and complex terms and compose them into a memo and then send the memo to all of your co workers.
Step 5 - Conduct a phone call with an imaginary caller. Speak so softly that the only thing your coworkers will hear is “what if the rest of the staff finds out?”.
Send a manila envelope to yourself with your favorite celebrity's name listed as the sender. When your co workers inquire about it tell them that you promised that you would not discuss it with anyone.
*Stay late at work or come in early one day. Hide a tape player above the ceiling tiles with a tape that continuously plays sound effects of a cat meowing.*
Peel an orange and using a hidden squirt gun squirt unsuspecting co workers while mentioning how juicy your orange is.
*Call the receptionist 3 or 4 times and ask for someone who doesn't work at your office. When she tells you there is no one by that name ask to leave a message anyway. After 3 or 4 phone calls call her back and pretend to be that person and ask if you have any messages. *


I bolded the ones I'd like to try.


_Modified by CodeMan at 11:53 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, printer finished with one roll, guess I could go load up the next one


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boredededed, want to go home and drink beer in the garage, and do some organization


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Brian : any good places online to buy commercially produced cassettes?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_boredededed, want to go home and drink beer in the garage, and do some organization

Well bored is never something I am at work. I run nonstop from beginning to end with my teachables. And the kids always come up with some new way to make life "interesting". I'd pretty much kill for some boredom right about now. I wake up, mark, go to work, come home, mark, sleep. Repeat.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm at work, and I don't want to be here.








Cathy, send me your address, I have a little something to mail you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Brian : any good places online to buy commercially produced cassettes?

Brian's answer to everything: eBay!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Say Hi to JediLynne for me!!! 

Send my regards too! I feel like it's been forever


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ We should incorperate this FUUUUUUU smiley onto the tex. 









Here:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

tried to leave work early, truck wouldn't start, looks like my glowplugs are toast. Got it started after 30 minutes with the block heater plugged in


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm at work, and I don't want to be here.








Cathy, send me your address, I have a little something to mail you.









You know you can't send me a bottle of whine throgh the mail eh? And that seems to be how I roll lately. I may have the whine flu, now that I think of it.
Guess what I'm doing RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

moar kitteh pictarz?? I'm good at that!! And since even I cannot deny that it's coming up soon...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You know you can't send me a bottle of whine throgh the mail eh? And that seems to be how I roll lately. I may have the whine flu, now that I think of it.
Guess what I'm doing RIGHT NOW!!!!

It is Scirocco related.








And I'll guess....marking?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It is Scirocco related.








And I'll guess....marking?

Ooooooh, Scirocco stuff...now who would want that eh? And 
DING DING DING!!! We have a winner. But you left out this--->








Two more assignments to go tonight, then I can take a break from it and do MARKS ENTRY














so I can then manually input it all again onto the network tomorrow, etc. (network report card programme is not accessible from home, and not due to dialup either, not compatible with the marks program we are required to use for the initial calculations) Heaven forbid that computers should make life easier. I need to retire, but in the meantime? GOD BLESS THE BREWERS OF QUEBEC!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, the last two assignments proved to be interesting. I'd marked the bulk of the assignments and decided to delay handing them back today so the late ones could scramble to get them in. The top kid in the class' had gone missing from the first batch, and I'd torn my life apart trying to locate it. She would NOT lie, of this I am certain. Anyway, hers turned up in this late batch, so I figured she'd made a mistake and had it tucked in her notebook or something. Anyway, she made two very distinctive errors on hers. Strangely, so did ONE other kid in the class, also among the late hand-ins. Hmmmmm, other kid usually gets like 60s. This assignment was perfect except for these two errors...so, what fun can I have with this...? I'm guessing 60ish kid decided to lift hers out of the early hand-ins and borrow it figuring it was perfect. At least he had the decency to hand hers in. Moral of this story? Cheat from perfection, it is the imperfections that get you nailed.
Okay, and a question to the fellows. So you are a photography student and you decide to scare your girlfriend by grabbing her chest as she is coming out of the darkroom.







Only you misjudge the girlfriend's exact position and instead surprise the teacher, which the teacher quite obviously notices. How do you react?? Seriously, I want to know what a normal reaction to this is. There's something really odd about the kid in question...what say ye??


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Brian : any good places online to buy commercially produced cassettes?

There was a place called analog-online or something like that who used to sell old-store-stock. They also sold NOS blank tapes and 8-tracks. I did a search and can't find the website anymore. Last time I bought something from there was about 3 years ago.
Other than that, the Timob is correct!







I'd say your best bet is eBay. There is basically no demand for them either so you can get em real cheap!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's about what I figured, just have to do some computer work and get money into my paypal account so I can buy things


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ It depends on what you're using them for/how much you want to spend, but gemm.com is a great marketplace for audio stuff (sort of like eBay except with fixed prices set by sellers). It's more of a collector's site than anything, though.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well I just got off of work, I'm looking at being here until turkey day then probably back again after that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I just put another hour and a half (marks entry) and now I've gotta get out the door. High ho, High ho. At least I have a job, but I am so ticked off with my schedule. I heart my boss.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_tried to leave work early, truck wouldn't start, looks like my glowplugs are toast. Got it started after 30 minutes with the block heater plugged in

You need to pimp your glowplug wiring:
http://vincewaldon.com/index.p...id=28
In other news, I have the Corrado listed for sale.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Gah! Snow falling right now!!! WTF?
Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
In other news, I have the Corrado listed for sale.








Brendan

what will you drive, when it is gone


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

I have a new daily driver picked out, but the Corrado has to sell first.
Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I have a new daily driver picked out, but the Corrado has to sell first.
That's a nice 'rado, Brendan. GLWS.
Gah, nothing like an accidental own, especially with a lame post like this. Anyone ever wonder what a retractable seat belt looks like if you try to 'fix' it?










_Modified by kerensky at 9:23 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I have a new daily driver picked out


.....aaaaaand it's a.......?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

.....aaaaaand it's a.......?

















Not sure. I can't get it until the C is sold. But I've got my eye on a Golf IV 2-door TDI, or a TDI New Beetle.
I'd rather have the Golf, but I'd have to fly out to get it and drive it home, the Beetle is up in Toledo. I kinda have the feeling that both of them will be sold before the Corrado is.








Brendan


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Brendan,
Sorry to see a Corrado lose such a great owner. Good luck on the sale, I know we have to do what we think is best in regards to our cars and everything else we have going on in life.
Let me know if there is anything I can do on the Toledo end in regards to your prospect. I am local to Toledo.
-Dan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, guess it's time for me to head to the garage, gotta replace the glow plugs in the truck :\


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well folks, I am finally done work for the day. I survived it somehow, though I still have another pile of marking and two tests coming in tomorrow. Midterm marks are almost all in to the system. I'm finishing my Leinie's and going to bed. Cheers!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was gonna say, 'done' with work? ALL your marking is finished?







I know Jen's is never finished for one quarter, until the next starts :\
Glow plugs are in the truck, time to eat, then go see if the new ones work properly.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Brian says I've been posting a lot of stupid lolcats lately...







is this true??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I should link you to all the Caturday threads we have over on EvoM


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I should link you to all the Caturday threads we have over on EvoM

I'm liking the cats! And I'm marking.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

so I got pulled over for a tail light out. 
Cop says. "I pulled you over because it's crappy car, and wanted to make sure it was registered."
















Car doesn't have a dent on it lol. I felt like he put a knife in my chest when he called it crappy.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_Brendan,
Sorry to see a Corrado lose such a great owner. Good luck on the sale, I know we have to do what we think is best in regards to our cars and everything else we have going on in life.
Let me know if there is anything I can do on the Toledo end in regards to your prospect. I am local to Toledo.
-Dan

Thanks Dan, I'll let you know. I appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_so I got pulled over for a tail light out. 
Cop says. "I pulled you over because it's crappy car, and wanted to make sure it was registered."

Seriously? WTF? I would have said something like: "oh yeah, well your FACE is crappy!"
What a dick.
Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Seriously? WTF? I would have said something like: "oh yeah, well your FACE is crappy!"
Nah, jus be polite, say only "Yessir" and "no sir" and "thank you". Then go into headquarters and file a complaint that he deliberately insulted you and your choice of vehicle, and pulled you over because he was profiling. Better yet, have an attorney friend lodge the complaint on your behalf. Someone you can pay with chocolate chip cookies would be best, because this alone isn't going to get this guy any real grief. You just want to get the 'file' started so eventually when he tries to choke an ambulance driver who didn't yield for his squad car (yes, this really happened here!) there's more stuff in his file. That way the disciplinary board looks at him as a 'problem case' and not just a freak occurrence.
And who knows, the complaint might actually cause him to change his behavior, thus preventing future problems. Yeah. Sure it will.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^this, definitely file a complaint


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Seriously? WTF? I would have said something like: "oh yeah, well your FACE is crappy!"


Or, "At least it's not a Crown Vic."


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_^this, definitely file a complaint

For sure!
For some reason I look like a drug trafficker when I drive my Scirocco? The Law Enforcement Memorial plates help quite a bit though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_so I got pulled over for a tail light out. 
Cop says. "I pulled you over because it's crappy car, and wanted to make sure it was registered."


definitely file a complaint and make sure something is done about it. I hate when cops abuse their power or think that they can say whatever the hell they want to whoever the hell they want and see no repercussion due to the fact that they are the authority figure. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
85% of cops I've encountered have been pricks. A mere 15% have been cool/decent. 


_Modified by Nataku at 2:45 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm glad the few times I have been pulled over, the cops haven't given me any grief


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_85% of cops I've encountered have been pricks. A mere 15% have been cool/decent. 
My experience is about the opposite - most cops I've dealt with have been professional.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Let's face it. These cars are mostly from the 80s. Anything that old may be older than the cop in question, so he sees it as crappy. Maybe he thinks you've fallen on tough times...who knows. The general public would like to forget the 80's...not near as cool as the 70s, or the 50s. It's a hatchback, and we all know THOSE are not well recieved by the North American market either. It's not new with GPS in the dash and lots of fancy glitzy crap and it's not bloated like it should be. It won't back itself into a parking spot while you sit and wait. Heck, I was talking to another Beetle owner, and she was describing hers as "old". It was a 2004. My new car's a 99. It's a matter of perspective. I don;t think either one is that old.
Having said that? I think your car is beautiful.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Now my dad has an old Beetle, a '71 convertible.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wahoo! speakers for the Caddy arrived today, gonna have a working stereo after this evening


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

....and it's in


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Looks great!
On another note: Damn you financial priorities. They're making me take my new TV back. Got it for a steal and didn't even get a chance to set it up


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_....and it's in

















That is beyond awesome!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ROBZUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBZUK* »_









Something not going so well Rob??


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well crap, looks like I am going to have to run 14 or 15" wheels if I want decent snow tires this winter


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/1...years/


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Shouldn't that article read *35* years?


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Something not going so well Rob??

Nope, the offending fuel delivery system has been removed from M's rocco and I should be able to get the ABA put in this weekend. An Audi technician sent me that pic, I think he hates CIS worse than do I.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ROBZUK)*

Well, plans are for the weak. But holy crap can I do them! Five tries to get my long cross country dual in and today I cancelled number three on the equivalent solo effort. Winds this time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I need my weekends back. Try again tomorrow. So I think I'll take my Klausie into town and pay some bills. Then off to the grass drags after that, should be a mud-fest! Pixels will be sacrificed, no worries!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (ROBZUK)*

found out this morning that my car now hates the cold....took like 5 mins to get it started this morning.
MS growing pains? nah, couldn't be
in other news, finally found euro bumpers with squirters, win. now all I need is time to put my 16v together....have all the parts







, just dont have the time or the space


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, yup, cold starts are a royal pain with MS.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, plans are for the weak. But holy crap can I do them! Five tries to get my long cross country dual in and today I cancelled number three on the equivalent solo effort. Winds this time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I need my weekends back. Try again tomorrow. 

Well it looks like Buffalo's calling 3500 sct and lighter winds tomorrow, so with any luck you'll get it in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well it looks like Buffalo's calling 3500 sct and lighter winds tomorrow, so with any luck you'll get it in.

Yeah, it looks more promising here too. Today's problem was not just speed but direction. 60* crosswinds at London. So I took Klausie to town to get my tags for next year, talked to the sticker place about hats and shirts for the Ontario chapter, and then we went to the grass drags. "Wrong Season Racing" members both had issues with their sleds. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sleds are worse than anything ever for reliability. But it was a good day!
Kitteh content: Diesel has a case of the roll-arounds. Goof.
Rocco comments? Yeah, I love my MkI...and it looks like the wheel wobble issue and alternator situation are resolved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Beautiful day today - 62 degrees and sunny. Took the Scirocco out for a nice long drive before she goes into hibernation.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well great, installed the latest version of Parallels on my laptop, and now I can't boot my windows virtual machine


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_heh, yup, cold starts are a royal pain with MS.

Mine actually starts up fine. And I haven't really done much to the warm up settings, though maybe the basic map was tweaked some back before the turbo. But it seems to turn over and run, so I am not complaining!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Been sitting here at work (it's been slow tonight) making a list of things that I need to do on the 'roccos. It's supposed to be nice tomorrow, would be great to get a couple things accomplished. Of course, I need to order some parts too so I won't get a lot done....

_edit:_ WTF kind of rambling post was that?? I need sleep....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

took a hi8us for a while
36 hours in 4 days HAD my vrt going...
then the timing chain stopped (when the crank didn't)









i wonder if fixing the valves & chain will take that long
since i won't have to design anyting this time
oh well i'm tired of that thing


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Might have had a hand in getting a flight attendant fired tonight. She was already on the radar - apparantly she couldn't find anyone to dog-sit for a trip so she just brought the dog along to work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Might have had a hand in getting a flight attendant fired tonight. She was already on the radar - apparantly she couldn't find anyone to dog-sit for a trip so she just brought the dog along to work.

Some people just don't get it. And that doesn't surprise me now, since we a new cashier (a year ago or so) who was 19 or so and had just had a baby. She didn't have anyone to watch it, so she brought him with her. Needless to say, we sent her home. Some people's kids!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Mine actually starts up fine. And I haven't really done much to the warm up settings, though maybe the basic map was tweaked some back before the turbo. But it seems to turn over and run, so I am not complaining!

are you running an idle valve?

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »__edit:_ WTF kind of rambling post was that?? I need sleep....

it was no more rambling than some of the random isht I post up in here from time to time

_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_then the timing chain stopped (when the crank didn't)









d'oh








and in other news, I've been out in the garage a bit today, sorting through shelves of parts and doing some general reorganization. Finally looked at the 2 transmissions that I have had sitting on the shelf for the last 3 years, one 9a and one FF. I think I'm going to play with the 9a and see if it is any good, I like the idea of having that in my 80. And then the FF will likely go into my Caddy, depending on which 5th it has (could have a .71 or .76), if it's the .71 I'll use it, the 4 speed in there now has a .70.
See Daun, I ramble much much worse than you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mine actually starts up fine. And I haven't really done much to the warm up settings, though maybe the basic map was tweaked some back before the turbo. But it seems to turn over and run, so I am not complaining!

mine usually turns over and runs, it just hates idling while cold. no idle valve means a clean idle while warm at about 1k is a rough idle when cold around 600
starting it yesterday after sitting for 2 weeks and it being about 38 degrees was probably the combination that lead to the troubles.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
are you running an idle valve?


Stock 8V AAV is bolted on there, yes. 
And Daun? We had a teacher who was bringing her (nice, not yappy) little dog on occasion, and the kids really liked it. She was informed in no uncertain terms that animals are NOT allowed. So I guess Pherez's education days are over for good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








She's in university now anyway, she's a very smart little rabbit.







I had Diesel in when he was smaller (biological rodent control) and he caught a mouse too. I'd LOVE to have a greenhouse cat. In some settings, I think animals are okay at school. Like in the special ed class, I found it calmed some kids down totally. But in your line of work? Ummm, no way. And babies??? Don't even get me started. I'll post up a pic for THAT tonight.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well it looks like Buffalo's calling 3500 sct and lighter winds tomorrow, so with any luck you'll get it in.

So Daun, what do I always say?* (note time of post...







) Story at 6, over a beer....
Plan A. Nope. Plan B. Nope. PLan C? Nope. Plan D? Sounds good, but nope. Back up plan?



































Yep!!!!!!!
I am SO getting that* tattooed on my body. 
*(my motto







)

_Modified by punchbug at 1:43 PM 11-8-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 2:32 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Wow. Quiet in here today.
How stupid is it that Bimmerforums won't let you post pictures until you've made 15 posts?!? WTF?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow. Quiet in here today.
How stupid is it that Bimmerforums won't let you post pictures until you've made 15 posts?!? WTF?









stupid enough that everyone I know who has ever joined has complained about that fact.
side note: found out the 16v has some electrical problems. battery was dead, so put in the good battery out of the 8v, starts right up. then it stalled, go to crank it back over, 0 juice. hook it up to a battery charger, started once, then stalled again. after that, hooking it up to a battery charger led to the tach jumping to 4k, the door buzzer going nuts (lound and accelerated noise) and the oil buzzer going off when i turned to running position. would not start. 
yay buying projects


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Check your grounds and battery cable connections.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Check your grounds and battery cable connections.

I know, didnt have time to do this all today, was putting the 8v in the garage for winter, and moving the 16v around behind my parents garage to go under cover for winter. that is on my list of things to do/check when I get time to work on the car.
for now, I know no one can drive it away to steal it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, here are a few pictures form my weekend (in reverse order). None from today's failed attempt number nine thousand at this long cross country flight








, but I DID log 2 hours of Klausie driving out of it, so that part was good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He's such a good boy!!
So Saturday was the grass drags. Here's the track, it was a cool setup, in an old lock from the former Grand River system:








As you can see, the boy's sled was falling on its face. Secondary got stuck, so it was the equivalent of taking off in fifth gear. It hauled at the top of the track, but way too late. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








It was pretty much a laid back affair, here's the pits. My kid's doing what he does best (fixing ish that he broke). He was out at the track with is bike today, so his weekend was a good one. I imagine the sled will be a few bucks to fix. At least he has a snow track on it now. 
Friday night was grad. This is the grad I am most proud of. 








She's a single mom, and she finished anyway. She was in my homeroom for a number of years till the boy came along. Grad does make it seem somehow worthwhile, but Monday will have me wondering why I show up again no doubt. There was another of my former students graduating with her twins in attendance. I am NOT impressed when they drag them around our virus laden school, but I AM happy when they finish up school. The first one never brought her boy to school until grad. I hope he sees that school is important to his mom and takes it seriously.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I know, didnt have time to do this all today, was putting the 8v in the garage for winter, and moving the 16v around behind my parents garage to go under cover for winter. that is on my list of things to do/check when I get time to work on the car.
for now, I know no one can drive it away to steal it









I'm familiar with that line of thinking...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm familiar with that line of thinking...

must be a 16v thing


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
must be a 16v thing









yup


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

FACK!!!! Caddy is still leaking, means it is time for a new window seal, something that is not in the budget at all







Well, at least the garage is clean and it can park inside again, just wish it would stop leaking so the Scirocco could come inside. I hate '2' car garages on these new houses. Jen's Subaru can't even fit in this garage because the water heater and furnace take up space on the front wall.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

random azz question. 








does anyone recognize this part? it fell off my car when my brother was still driving it years ago. i still have it cause idk what it is. on the back it has an rf on it standing for right front i believe. the car also used to have a kamie x 1 kit on it. i'm not sure if it has to deal with that but it's my guess. 
thanks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what material is it made of?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Welllllll starting a new job tomorrow. Decided my last week of freedom would be nice with a little bit of beach.








And mountains.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

plastic. it feels the same as the x 1 kit was made out of. kits gone now though.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh Monday, how I loathe thee.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Hey, at least you're not working in 34 C heat with 80%+ humidity with no ventilation because no one can figure out who needs to give approval to have it turned on.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh Monday, how I loathe thee.

Kinda enjoying Mondays these days as it's one of my days off.







Today? Methinks I'll take advantage of the unusually warm temps to work on Sciroccos, including putting the 16v away for winter storage. And someone wants to go test fly the Bonanza (down since August) after some cylinder work. Aparantly he has "the flu" today.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How stupid is it that Bimmerforums won't let you post pictures until you've made 15 posts?!? WTF? 
Might be stupid, but surely 15 posts shouldn't be a problem for someone who's managed to post nearly *seventeen thousand* times here...


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh Monday, how I loathe thee.


































_Modified by Kameirocco at 8:02 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

Hey Everyone!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hi Dr. Nick!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Hey Everyone!


Norm!!!!










_Modified by punchbug at 2:17 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

A new Five Below opened today in Pittsburgh near the school i'm taching at one day a week.... I went today on the hunt for ducks... unfortunatly it was a fail... they didnt even have a section for key-chains...wtf?? I was greatly dissapointed....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Might be stupid, but surely 15 posts shouldn't be a problem for someone who's managed to post nearly *seventeen thousand* times here...









True, but most of mine are either off-topic (which I'm not allowed to view over there for another 8 days or so) or contain pictures. I also know you guys. I don't know them.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow. Quiet in here today.
How stupid is it that Bimmerforums won't let you post pictures until you've made 15 posts?!? WTF?









You just need an older BMW. The BMW 2002 FAQ site has the second best forums on the net (best being the Scirocco forum of course).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*

My fantasy football team is kicking ass this year. I'm going to be 8-1 after this week.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...so after 2 years, and money spent that I can't imagine, we go to trial. I'm in the witness box tomorrow, and I'd be lying if I said I don't have butterflies. This is Federal, and a lot of intellectual property is on the line. Crazy it is going this far, but it is what it is. I hope I don't screw anything up.








I should be done after tomorrow, and after the dust settles I can elaborate on what all is involved, but for now just do me a favor and keep me in your thoughts tomorrow. I'm gonna get grilled by some of the best attorneys on the planet tomorrow and even though I know I'm right it is a little intimidating. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Good luck buddy








The truth shall prevail!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Good luck Will. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Kinda enjoying Mondays these days as it's one of my days off.







Today? Methinks I'll take advantage of the unusually warm temps to work on Sciroccos, including putting the 16v away for winter storage. And someone wants to go test fly the Bonanza (down since August) after some cylinder work. Aparantly he has "the flu" today.









Ummm, yeah. So there's still a problem with the Bonanza, it only seems to want to run on 5 cylinders.
BUT, I did have a productive day what with cleaning up the hangar a bit, sweeping the garage, and swapping some wheels around on the 16v and Dieter.
And I'm going to start a new thread about the lady I stalked this morning. White '85 Wolfie, 35k miles.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm going to start a new thread about the lady I stalked this morning. White '85 Wolfie, 35k miles.


WoW, can't wait







... watching for this


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And I'm going to start a new thread about the lady I stalked this morning. White '85 Wolfie, 35k miles.
Holy 12-step Program, Batman!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Holy 12-step Program, Batman!









Yeah, THIS will be a story...Daun chasing chicks....live at five....

OKay, so I posted this on the list, but I'll ask you guys too. What do you carry your tools in when you're on the road? I'd like somehting that can fit flat in the back footwell ideally. 
And Will, GL, that would do me in, I'd be a mess.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

TTT!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It was a beautiful day but the sun goes down so damn early now - there's barely enough time to enjoy the day. However, it is nice that by the time I go to work, the sun is almost down so I'm not bothered by the fact that I'm stuck inside when I could be outside enjoying the warmth and sun.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Nevermind I just found the thread. Yay for being lazy










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:18 PM 11-10-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Goodluck Will, I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Well I survived; our team is BADASS, and I maintained my rock star status. I don't even want to think about how much just today cost, but with the list of attendees I wouldn't be surprised if it was ~$100K. It should be all wrapped up by the 20th, and I am not really at liberty to discuss it publicly until then, but if you live in the silicone valley area it will be in the paper anyway. 
I'm just happy my part is over. Beers on me tonight guys!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Great to hear. Cheers!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

WOO WOOO!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I am slowly beginning to redesign our company website, learning CSS, XHTML, and probably some PHP along the way.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_It was a beautiful day but the sun goes down so damn early now - there's barely enough time to enjoy the day. However, it is nice that by the time I go to work, the sun is almost down so I'm not bothered by the fact that I'm stuck inside when I could be outside enjoying the warmth and sun. 

That is kinda nice isn't it? I go in at 3:00 and don't get out 'til 2:00 a.m.... and generally only sleep 'til about 8:00 a.m. So, I get to enjoy a lot of the daylight before having to go in to work.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hrm, gotta figure out how to get 4 div's to line up correctly on this site...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That is kinda nice isn't it? I go in at 3:00 and don't get out 'til 2:00 a.m.... and generally only sleep 'til about 8:00 a.m. So, I get to enjoy a lot of the daylight before having to go in to work.

Yeah, not being at work while daylight is out is great.
On another note, had a great day at work. A buddy of mine brought in his old record collection of about 200 records to give to me. All early 70's rock - I'll be busy spinning these tonight!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well, I have a froggy throat and a hint of a cough. Regardless of the outcome, I may feel a sick day coming on before too long.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, I am slowly beginning to redesign our company website, learning CSS, XHTML, and probably some PHP along the way.

Have fun with it. I recently did the same thing about 8 months ago. CSS especially is really awesome. Having not really done much of any website stuff before, it was intimidating but once it clicked I sorta ran with it. The site: http://www.kcesc.org
The design isn't really the best, but I'm proud of myself for doing it all on my own and not copy/pasting any code. I am especially proud of how the screen scales to your window size. Mike Smith on here helped me figure out some things, he's a good source of information if you get stuck.
One hint, don't bother trying to make it work with any IE version less than 8.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, I'm writing the whole thing on my Mac, Firefox, Safari, and Opera are what I like







though I am going to come up with a bit of code to detect the browser, then change the link at the bottom, have it suggest Firefox to IE users, suggest an upgrade for people with an older version of FF, and thank people with an up-to-date browser. 
Has anyone else done developing on it since you built it? I clicked the 'check xhtml' link, looks like there are errors on a few pages. I am attempting to keep my pages 100% XHTML 1.0 Strict, and also designed for 'visually challenged' users.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, http://www.emm-usa.com is our current webpage (that link is not for those with weak stomachs) http://emm-usa.com/new is the one I am re-writing. So far, I have the index page and contact us page mostly done, still need to do some formatting for the sidebar, and generally make things 'more pretty' though


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Anybody in the states between Carolina and here willing to get a small box of parts delivered to them and then send it across the border for me? Parts I need, and people unwilling to fill out one little form...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody in the states between Carolina and here willing to get a small box of parts delivered to them and then send it across the border for me? Parts I need, and people unwilling to fill out one little form...









I'm sure that can be arranged...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I need a fuel pump bracket for the 4Runner, which is apparently NLA.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The fuel pump in my car is attached with two large zip-ties. Low tech solution.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The fuel pump in my car is attached with two large zip-ties. Low tech solution.









The "bracket" on my 4Runner goes in the tank. The sending unit for the gauge is a separate part that goes in the tank. The dude at the dealer ordered me the wring one initially. He ordered a different one today. We'll see if it's right.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The fuel pump in my car is attached with two large zip-ties. Low tech solution.









LOL, back in the day I was looking for a bracket for my 16V and looked at every dead VW in the yard. Every single one had cable ties or duct tape holding the fuel pump in place.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*

The Rebel is on the road! The Rebel is on the road!!!! *happy dance*



















































Now to fix the wipers, get a working alternator/regulator setup, get tires, install rear shocks...but worst of all, try and find a rear radius arm!! Anyone in California willing to keep an eye out? These are '67 to '70 Rebel only.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, back in the day I was looking for a bracket for my 16V and looked at every dead VW in the yard. Every single one had cable ties or duct tape holding the fuel pump in place.

The car came like that 4 years ago when I bought it, and I didn't actually notice until doing my brake lines this fall. Proving that zip-ties rust slower than fuel pump brackets.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OWN.










_Modified by Konomi at 9:32 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well, I took today off...low grade fever and aches. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I think the fever's subsided for now. School would have been easy today...lots of kids suspended from my one class (girl fight)....the plan for today is lots of naps and cats. But not too much cat snuggling...they can get H1N1







Not that I have it...but it is in the school.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

todays plans.. go home, get GF, go to bar, get smashed and then walk home... whats everyone else up to today?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sit at work, semi-bored, work on developing the new website (that I hope my boss will let me use), listen to music, play with the dog, leave early.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Call in sick, sleep, put away laundry, sleep, eat, and my afternoon's still uncertain. More naptime probably, I have cats.
Edit! Got the bug's battery swapped out. I have it down to 1/2 hour or so. You don't need to drop the engine like you do for headlight bulb replacment, but it is more of a PITA than it needs to be. PS reservoir and battery box need unbolting, and the fusebox has to be held up so you can weasel the battery in and out. She's happier with a Redtop, and one of the Roccs will like her castoff Interstate, it's nearly new. 


_Modified by punchbug at 12:45 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Errands this morning, lunch, and off to work for the rest of the day. Which is where I am right now.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Call in sick, sleep, put away laundry, sleep, eat, and my afternoon's still uncertain. More naptime probably, I have cats.


Rest up Cathy - hope you feel better!
AS for me, it's relaxing for 40 more minutes then off to work. I've been busy trying to find a decent car for my brother. We found a '93 Mercedes 190E for $450 - mint inside and out. Leather had no wear at all, carpets were clean enough to eat off and rust free. Just needed a new fuel pump. Sold 1/2 hour ago! Damn! It sucks when you have to try to sell a car first to gain funds to buy another.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, my head is going to asplode


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm stuck at work for another 2 hours or so.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Temp is creeping up, but on the plus side, I have a very large mug of my son's "special recipe" hot chocolate.







It seems to be helping.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
It sucks when you have to try to sell a car first to gain funds to buy another. 

You can say that again.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm stuck at work for another 2 hours or so.









Bah. 'Tis 9 PM now. Time for "lunch." I'll leave for home at 2:00 and sleep 'til 8:00 or so, then do it all over again.
Oh look!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <--- Holiday icons!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

The same thing we do everynight Pinky, Try To Take Over The WORLD!
Oh wait, sorry, I didn't say a word, nothing to see here, move along.

Actually, it's about noon here and I'm currently putting in about 15 hr days and only getting paid for 11, but we're in the home stretch, I can see me coming home of Tues or Wed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's gotta be one helluva flight


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

New project I'm starting on this winter! 








Getting a G60 Motor + Eaton Blower, Blitz Black, Bilstine Suspension, Smoked headlights, Rocco Leather seats, and a bunch of other cool stuff. Hope to have this beast done by Feb/March. 
gotta get husstlin'


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^^ mr lee
I might be doing a Caddy this winter, after I get the Scirocco back, currently getting 2.0 9A installed


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rob, that what you sold the mkIV to buy?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No, the mk4 never ended up selling. I was looking at buying a modded s4 2.7TT... but the deal just didn't come together. 
This is my friend mike's gti. He currently has a 84 4door rabbit with some suspension / interior work. We've been working on the motor for a while now, just need to assemble it. His current rabbit has cancer and needs to be put down. We found this uber-clean shell to transport everything into. Should be a fun project for sure!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

@Mr Lee: Have fun with the organ donation, looks like it'll end up an awesome project!
So today is friday the 13th. 








http://static.panoramio.com/ph...6.jpg

I posted that second one as a link because it is so flippin' wide...
Anyway, if any of you biker types ever want to come up to Pt Dover for this, I'm not that far from it, and you can stay here no problem. When is it? Any Friday the 13th, of course!! It's non-stop hog music all day for me today. Looks like today will be pretty nice for November, but I've even been there in February and some hardcore bikers still make it out. Pretty frosty along Lake Erie's shoreline that time of year though. 20-30,000 bikes came out for the June one last year, over 100 000 poeple. 
Anyway...on the topics of WTF were you thinking..there was a report on the news that some loser walked into a Legion and tried to rob the Vetrans of their poppy money (Canadians wear poppies this time of the year as a sign of remembrance, they're a fundraiser for the Legion) Well, I guess buddy neglected to think that many of the Legion members had dealt with a lot more than punk-ass kids (like, they saw active service,







duh). But sheesh, that's just low. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 




_Modified by punchbug at 4:43 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

very low


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4645762 ????


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry man, not a clue


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

don't feel bad, 
i don't either.








just thought i would ask, thanks though bro!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if Cathy or Julie see it, they might know


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk2wViKSh_M


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So, I went to look up what Corky had to say on the subject and I cannot find my copy of Maximum Boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Great.







NOW I'll have to tear my house apart to find out that a) I loaned it to someone or b) Denny borrowed it "to read" and he can't remember where he put it. 
My BOV's in about the only place that it would fit. So how's that for technical? (Though I probably also consulted Corky)
It's in this pipe here:








Also happens to be pretty close to the TB:








(It's the pipe nearest the engine in the picture.) So, is this not ALSO the hottest point after the IC? I'd think the air charge would pick up heat from the engine bay as it passes from the IC to the TB. So I guess I could say that mine is ALSO in the hottest part if that is the case. Mine seems to be working, and that's all I care about. I didn't have one to begin with. 
BTW, I have a BOV I'd like to sell if anyone's interested. This will sound stupid, but I wanted a black one...







So I have a silver one to sell.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, a rant.
My boss. Never in the office. I think this week he has been here for a total of 90 minutes. Last week was less. Always slow to get here, and then in a hurry to leave. So it's very hard to nail him down for anything. We had someone come to us, looking for some signs. Simple job. Image, printed on vinyl, applied to some CoroPlast (corrugated plastic), then trimmed. Our bookkeeper can't get time for him to sit down and price it out, so she estimates (and very high IMO) a price. Now, he has seen the product, and is mad that we would do something without checking with him, mad that we would sell something 'so cheap'. But, he's never here for us to run projects by him, always says that we are just supposed to run our own departments, that he doesn't need to be involved, but when we do something, he second-guesses every one of us about ever single decision.


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Hi, im Dylan and i am a scirocco-holic. sporting a 1987 tornado red 16v. currently in the market for a header or exhaust manifold


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and since you have a Scirocco, and live in WA, you should be coming to my house tomorrow for the 2nd Annual PNW Scirocco BBQ


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Feh! stuck here at work for 9 more hours, stuck in Taiwan for another 4 days, min.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

i liked the photon that shot out of his mouth 
boooooooooooooom


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Grumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grumps* »_Hi, im Dylan and i am a scirocco-holic. sporting a 1987 tornado red 16v. currently in the market for a header or exhaust manifold

Hey Dylan, welcome to the madness!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (punchbug)*

Well, it's 11 pm here, I spent 14 hrs at work today, and for the last 3 days, I get tomorrow off, but I smacked my knee pretty good, so I either sit in one place and don't move, or I don't stop moving.
Feh!
I'm going to bed, hopefully I feel better in the morning.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ .


thanks i appriciate you taking the time to respond, 
i asked for the book maximum boost as a christmas present, 
can't wait to read up on it,


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Grumps)*

finally starting my new job on monday!! which means tuesday im calling the bank for a loan and, if all goes well, by friday ill be looking for a place to park my scirocco!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (woody16v)*

I'm sitting at work, looking out the window at my 'lil Mk 1 on a beautiful sunny day. On top of that, I got to fly out for lunch with a bunch of friends before coming in. Overall, life is looking up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_EDIT:_ No ownage photo 'til tomorrow, photobucket is blocked at work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_EDIT #2_ Kittehs!










_Modified by vwdaun at 9:40 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

plenty of other images out there, try twardnw.com








Scirocco BBQ in 2 hours







Keg is tapped, burgers in the freezer, garage cleaned out, ready to have some good times!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well it's Sun morning at 11, I'm stuck in the hotel with my bum knee, it feels a bit better, but it still hurts,I'm thinking, no wandering around shopping malls today.
To a long boring day indoors, I guress I'll read some more, I wonder if I can get any books on turbocharging in e-book form.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

OK, I know it's ungodly o'clock in the morning for most of you, but it's only 4 in the afternoon over here and I'm bored with no one to talk to right now.
So, I'm going to make some extra money on this trip, I can do one of two things with it, pay off one of my high interest rate credit cards and cut it up, or I can pay a few of them down and take some money and have a motor rebuilt for the Scirocco, I found a rebuild kit for $369, but how much should having the block machined cost?
I've already earmarked the money I need to get one of the Sciroccos running on MS. I think I've figured a way to get IAC on the Scirocco using the IAC from a Ford pu, I believe the cost of one new is about $50, it should be rather simple to machine the adapter block for the, no funky tapers to cut.
Cripes, if I keep coming up with these ideas, and actually start making some of these parts, I might be able to start my own business just selling to VW folks.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

the responsible thing to do would be to pay off your cards. As much as i'd like to say pay some down and have money to build your motor, best bet would be to pay them off and not have to worry about them. you can save the money you would have been making payments with to do the motor stuff and not be in debt..


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (psykokid)*

I know, I know, and if I work it right I can get rid of 2 of the cards, but I still need to get a vehicle that gets more than 13mpg, spending over $120/wk in fuel is no good either, if I can get a minimum of 26mpg I can save over $240/ mo in fuel alone, thus my dilemma.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I know, I know, and if I work it right I can get rid of 2 of the cards, but I still need to get a vehicle that gets more than 13mpg, spending over $120/wk in fuel is no good either, if I can get a minimum of 26mpg I can save over $240/ mo in fuel alone, thus my dilemma.

Then crunch the numbers for a year for both scenarios, remembering to double any esimates you have for anything Scirocco related! High interest credit cards will suck you dry. So will gas hungry vehicles. I've been lucky enough to have a diesel daily for the last 22 years. I figure it saved me enough money to fund my various Scirocco projects. Higher education (mine and Waterfall's) has pretty much killed off my no balance credit card theory of life though. I'd like to say there's an end in sight there, but alas, it isn't happening. 
Okay. Coffee number one is in and doing good things for my raspy throat. Time to cook up flight plan number ten.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good luck with this attempt.
The real issue is that killing off just the one or two credit cards will save me, at most, about $160 or so, but if I can pick up a winter beater for under $2000 and start getting about 30mpg I can save between $250 and $300 and still have enough to kill off one of the cards, and since my roommate can no longer pass the ICC physical, he's without a job and with minimal skills for landing a new one, I'm kinda sunk.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

i'm glad you're still coffeeing & flying
a 35 yr old friend of a friend lost to h1 last week - tooo young
other news
fortunately i didn't have any luck leaving my family last week
i must be highly unstable cause i sure wouldn't of thought all that was just around the corner








my wife is irresistible sometimes 
earlier this year, i came up with extra $
i thought about paying towards my mortgage - SURE GLAD I DIDN'T DO THAT
i though about paying down my work van/business loan of 4 years - that doesn't sound like immediate gratification
due to my new business though, i can't refinance my house, until my business stays afloat for 2 years
i also can't get a loan - although i got a $11,000 business/work van loan the day before i quit my job - makes sense & how else do entrepamanuers do that 








so upon careful reflection, it seemed nothing in the landscape of my life could change no matter what
so i made sure to spend every cent in 1 place on a used turbo kit
i haven't had a spare cent to even get a timing chain set for the turbo engine, but wtf
also makes me feel quite fortunate installing it all, since i've waited to the end of this year, considering the economic climate


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i'm glad you're still coffeeing & flying


Well, St Kitt's TAF ( forecast) is calling for rain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and I look beside me on the couch, and the "kitty TAF" is saying the same thing ( when cats sleep on their heads, it will rain ) That last one is an old wive's tale, but hey, I'm an old wife. Regardless it'll be hazy as hell till a front moves through, and it's not in international agreement as to when that's likely to happen. (Buffalo and our side not in agreement today)
Anyway, on to important stuff:

_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
a 35 yr old friend of a friend lost to h1 last week - tooo young
other news
fortunately i didn't have any luck leaving my family last week
i must be highly unstable cause i sure wouldn't of thought all that was just around the corner








my wife is irresistible sometimes 



So the swine flu? As in fatal? That really sucks. And what do you mean by "leave? As in, walk out, or more serious leaving? Confused/concerned.....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

yep swine flu death @ 35
other:
i must over react & not be very committed in my relationships...
i would of left many times if anything fell into place
hell for 3 weeks, can't find anywhere to stay/live, 
then all of a sudden life's peachy again, back to pony rides & kitty cats
i'm not complaining & have no reason, unless i'm trying to make sense of my life
i seem to have these inescapable cycles:
love home - start to take it for granted, bored
stay somewhere else - wake up with roaches crawling over me, dry place to sleep sounds better & better
longer i'm alone, the better the wife starts to look !!!
i do something trivial like clean the entire kitchen once & it's off to the races
anyone who would marry me must be crazy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_yep swine flu death @ 35
other:
i must over react & not be very committed in my relationships...
i would of left many times if anything fell into place
hell for 3 weeks, can't find anywhere to stay/live, 
then all of a sudden life's peachy again, back to pony rides & kitty cats
i'm not complaining & have no reason, unless i'm trying to make sense of my life
i seem to have these inescapable cycles:
love home - start to take it for granted, bored
stay somewhere else - wake up with roaches crawling over me, dry place to sleep sounds better & better
longer i'm alone, the better the wife starts to look !!!
i do something trivial like clean the entire kitchen once & it's off to the races
anyone who would marry me must be crazy

Well, she may as well start out crazy, you end up that way if you're married long enough anyway. Single or not, Scirocco driving is good therapy. And we all cycle through happy/discontented phases no matter what cards we get dealt. It's the severity of the swing that causes problems in my experience. 
So my discoveries for today:
1. Driving one 16V after the other is telling. Displacement is a very good thing, so is a diff.








2. Packing them away for the winter is depressing, but it needs doing before the trip to get a fill-up involves the risk of road salt.
3. Driving a Scirocco is a treat. And 16Vs sound amazing.....and make me smile. A lot.
4. Weather forecasters are sometimes right. And sometimes they miss the mark entirely. Kitty TAFS are generally correct.
5. Sore throats increase as the day goes on.
5b. Did I mention that driving a Scirocco makes me happy? So do cats.
6. Plans are for the weak.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

So as I mentioned at the top of the page, I got to fly out for lunch yesterday before going in to work. It originally had started out as a drive of a mile for breakfast with Andy & Susan. It grew into lunch in central Ohio with Andy, Susan, Andy's brother Pete, Doug and David Parsons and their families, and another guy I hadn't met, Dan, with his wife & daughter.
Pics of the rides (from l-r): Andy / Susan & myself cruised up in Rick's Navion, Pete's Piper Cub, Doug's Waco YKC and David's Waco UKC.








Dan's Bellanca Cruise Air










_Modified by vwdaun at 10:34 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Dat's very nice, but more important is that you posted one of the new kittie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

That's dope Daun, the nav reminds me of kamai(sp?) stuff for some reason. 
No bueno on the h1n1 front. That's just sad. My wife is a substitute teacher and we have a 4yo and a 9yo, and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't concerned. 
Sounds like Brian needs to get out of the hotel and mingle with the locals; the food is good and everyone I met over there is nice...go have some fun.








K, I'm done. I'm still on overdrive from Bonelli today and I gotta get my ass up at 5, g'night anyone.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

Today's epic carnage pic:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It'll make some people happy to know that the piston came from a Honda. I guess vtec kicked in


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_It'll make some people happy to know that the piston came from a Honda. I guess vtec kicked in









Toast, it's not just for breakfast anymore.








Dayum you do fine work. (Did it still try to run? I'm guessing we'll have one about like that out of the trike)


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ I guess vtec kicked in 
That and a 200 shot of nitroglycerin, maybe.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

tried to keep up with an SRT-4


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_tried to keep up with an SRT-4

Kept up with an E30 M3







That was fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Kept up with an E30 M3







That was fun.

But was there carnage?







Failing that, pictures will suffice.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Ever heard of the fun theory? Apparantly it's an initiative of Volkswagen....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw
pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, boredom has set in...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_tried to keep up with an SRT-4


suprisingly quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you just need some boost.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

think I'll eat lunch, then work on the website a bit more :\


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, boredom has set in...

... for the week. Only thing I want to do right now is wrench on my Sciroccos.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

indeed


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, wrench and drink beer


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I'm home with this throat/cough/no voice thing. Which worked out well because the battery recycler guy dropped by and bought some of my dead batteries. Which needed to go away.
And further to a previous question of BOV placement, Denny "found" my copy of Maximum Boost, and I cannot see anywhere that it mentions optimum location for a BOV. Nearest is bypass valves in blow through carbed applications, which alleviates a rich condition as the throttle plate snaps shut and creates a pressure difference. I know it's in there buried for injected applications, but so far I cant find it. Still looking... 

Corky is not helpful on this topic at all (though he talks at length about WASTEGATE placement, but that is an entirely different device with a different function). 
So I went to (hangs head) a Honduh forum and got a "sort of answer " for those who even care, and it does make sense. The function of the BOV is to relieve pressure as boost is no longer needed when you let off the throttle. Pssshhhhtttt...keep that pressure from slamming back on the (poor unsuspecting) turbo vanes and make a cool noise at the same time!!
And this can be bled from any of the charge hoses, since there is pressure all the way from the turbo through the IC to the intake manifold. The Vortex poster's wording was deceptive, and the ADVANTAGE comes from placing the BOV BEFORE the IC, that is "on the hot side" of the intercooler (not in the hottest part of the pipe after the IC). Reason? Simple! Why heat up the IC with air you're just dumping anyway? May as well not heat soak the IC, so dump the extra air before the IC. Downside is the response wouldn't be as fast when the throttle plate snaps shut (? why when the signal still comes from the engine side of the TB?? I guess it just alters where it drops pressure first), but either way the turbo doesn't see it and that is the point. But I'm not moving mine. I'm not making insane power anyway, so I imagine my IC is fine. I hope...
Okay, once more then I'll shut up. According to a different forum, Subies have the BOV ON the IC. And Nissanites are hot pipe peeps and "most race cars??" have it near the TB.......some need venting back in if it's a MAF system too, and that makes logistic reasons for location. Whatever. Mine's on and it makes noise so it has to be good right?
Oh, that was ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT. Yeesh.









_Modified by punchbug at 1:05 PM 11-16-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 2:26 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm gonna have to get me a copy of that book, need to start studying up for my ABA


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Ever heard of the fun theory? Apparantly it's an initiative of Volkswagen....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw
pretty cool if you ask me









In our next house we shall install musical stairs.....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

thanks for the explanation!
i went ahead and bought maximum boost book this weeked.







starting from the beggining and working my way through the entire thing.

thanks very much for posting up that info. 
much appriciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

i love page 100. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as well you should


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i love page 100. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

100 pages of nonsense, brought to you by the forum that not only brings it, but brings it hard.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: mr lee*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i love page 100. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Tho apparently not enough to adhere to the ownage rules.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: mr lee (kerensky)*

'ownage' ownage


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Tho apparently not enough to adhere to the ownage rules.









Times, well...let's say ONE HUNDRED!!!!!!








I thought he signed the agreement before we let him in here.








Here's a picture and a question. Who's gonna be using the WMD on THIER cars this winter? 








Or maybe you're gonna sneak in that rare part so your family won't notice it







:








And try to mod it up to work:







...

_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_thanks for the explanation!
i went ahead and bought maximum boost book this weeked.







starting from the beggining and working my way through the entire thing.

thanks very much for posting up that info. 
much appriciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, I was curious, so I used my powers of googling. Which are weak.
And tward, go get that book to remove your boredom, and replace it with confusion and knowledge! I've read it a bunch of times and always pick up something new. But I'll still blow stuff up, no worries.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:06 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Today's epic carnage pic:









the last time i saw honda like that,
the guy's explanation was "oh i know what's wrong, it'll be fine, it's out of gas !!!"
we followed him into the gas station,
after spraying 150 nitrous & pistons out the muffler,
his mechanic was standing there & we were all looking at him like....
but it doesn't sound like anything is connected when you hit the starter


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

What, you in the darkroom? <taps fingers on desk impatiently...>


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, on more item off the list for the new website, template request form is done, and emailing properly.
Now comes the hard part, convincing my boss that we need the new version of the site.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*










do want. 
tell me more please.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

It's mine.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, 4 o'clock, our project manager should leave the office soon, then I can leave


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_It's mine.








Brendan


have any pics of a final product?
i think that will look great


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

have any pics of a final product?
i think that will look great









We were goofing around since we had the air dam and it wasn't ours.







It's for a MkI and it's going on a MkI....
Something like this one:








Drool.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Or this one:








But you MIGHT like this one too:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Or like this one:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

call me crazy,
but the kamei would look awesome on a MKII. 

i would love to put it on a MKI,
but first i would have to buy one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Exactly like that one, but maybe not so green....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

And try to mod it up to work:







...


What in the world is going on here? A mk1 part on a mk2? Keep the blasphemy coming!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

For some reason, I'm not getting any sound from QuickTime videos.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What in the world is going on here? A mk1 part on a mk2? Keep the blasphemy coming!









This was the FIRST picture I ever saw of a Scirocco. I found one in the newspaper, and I wanted to know what a Scirocco was because I had never heard of it. This picture is what came up:
















I was like "ooooohh, nice looking car! I'll take a look, even though it's a crappy VOLKSWAGEN!!"
Heh heh heh.
More blasphemy. This is THE MOST AWESOME GREAT COOL NIFTY Mk1 EVAR!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that does look pretty good


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
More blasphemy. This is THE MOST AWESOME GREAT COOL NIFTY Mk1 EVAR!









I've always really liked the look of that car. Thanks for posting.








It's been nice driving the Mk 1 daily at this time of year, though the heat leaves something to be desired.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ooh, speaking of, I should go out and see if I can find whatever is making an annoying noise when my blower is on in the Caddy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

loosened up my coil-overs a little bit while I was out too, we'll see if I get some axle-to-pinch-weld contact tomorrow on the drive to work


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Toast, it's not just for breakfast anymore.








Dayum you do fine work. (Did it still try to run? I'm guessing we'll have one about like that out of the trike)

It actually wasn't me! Just a spare engine I got for free and tore apart yesterday. The guy said it was ceased and he ran it low on oil, but it spun fine when I started taking it apart. The connecting rods are one piece, built into the crankshaft, so we had to cut the connecting rod in half to separate the whole mess from the block. Plus the camshaft tensioner was snapped in half, and the cam bearings completely ruined from the cam jumping around.
And despite the massive amount of metal pieces that came out of the block, the crank and transmission bearings (all in the one block) all look perfectly fine. Which is good, because the block is what I really needed to get out of this thing








In other news, only two cars (and the bike) in the two-car garage now. I have more than a couple inches on either side of the 914 for the first time... ever. Maybe I'll get work done?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
It actually wasn't me! Just a spare engine I got for free and tore apart yesterday. The guy said it was ceased and he ran it low on oil, but it spun fine when I started taking it apart. The connecting rods are one piece, built into the crankshaft, so we had to cut the connecting rod in half to separate the whole mess from the block. Plus the camshaft tensioner was snapped in half, and the cam bearings completely ruined from the cam jumping around.
And despite the massive amount of metal pieces that came out of the block, the crank and transmission bearings (all in the one block) all look perfectly fine. Which is good, because the block is what I really needed to get out of this thing








In other news, only two cars (and the bike) in the two-car garage now. I have more than a couple inches on either side of the 914 for the first time... ever. Maybe I'll get work done?










Remove that column. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ==================^^
You'll have more space to move around. 
To be on topic. I had the MK1 Mars Red Scirocco AKA Crazy Mary inspected and plated today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm going to DD that sucker until snow starts.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

not sure where else to put this...

in august i will be installing my new turbo,
along with a host of other boost goodies,
i currently have a hybrid gt30r, (more details in my thread) 
im going just a little bit bigger and buying a whole new turbo/manifold/exhaust,
just throwing it out there because i would like this to go to a good home,
and i can't think of a better place than someone from this forum.

turbo is in awesome shape, 
i just have other plans with my car. 
its good for 475bhp, any one looking to go fast next year, hit me up.










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 1:05 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

approx what RPM does it start building boost at?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_approx what RPM does it start building boost at?


well when i had the car at 14psi, 
it would start to build as early as 3800 rpm roughly.
i can't tell you enough how smooth the delivery on this setup is and easy to drive at low boost. really, its all about right foot control, and you have to repsect the fact that when you floor it, you better mean it,








but its really easy to drive,
power is not all of a sudden, it builds nicely and completments the way the 16v creates its power, and then add more at the top end when normally your car would stop breathing and making torque. 
its an amazing turbo, and the more i think about it the more i want to keep it, but, i really have no reason too, other than just to have, and i am trying to clear out my small garage, not continue to fill it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

I get to go home tomorrow, Woot, but then it's already Wed for me and it's still Tues for you guys, I get to come home on Thurs, I leave at 9:45 am Thurs and arrive at the MSP airport at 10:30 am Thurs.
while it only takes me an hour to get home I still spend over 20 hrs sitting on a plane.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
while it only takes me an hour to get home I still spend over 20 hrs sitting *in the worst time machine evar!*



^fixed

glad you're able to wrap up out there. safe travels tho.


_Modified by woody16v at 8:38 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Remove that column. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ==================^^
You'll have more space to move around. 


I dunno Marc... it's doing a pretty good job holding the house up









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
To be on topic. I had the MK1 Mars Red Scirocco AKA Crazy Mary inspected and plated today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I's gotta get on that with a certain yellow bastard.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you could replace that wood beam with a piece of engineered steel, then remove *both* colums


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OK peoples, saw this ad on craigslist for a 94 Jetta, I'm thinking a good winter beater then a nice parts car for the summer, but, 
was driving just fine but then gas pedal started getting touchy where it would stall and now it will start but when you push on gas it will stall. engine seems fine only 130,000 miles on it and runs fine except for problem.
WTF, sounds really odd.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm going to DD that sucker until snow starts.









Way to go Marc!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Edit for ownage...I'll take some current pictures soon.



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 1:45 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ooh, speaking of, I should go out and see if I can find whatever is making an annoying noise when my blower is on in the Caddy.

Ask Mr Lee. He has the same problem with that black car. I think I may call to SPCA to see if that squirrel in there is really okay with its workload. It sure screams a lot. (Dayum I'd like something with a charger on it...)

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Remove that column. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ==================^^
You'll have more space to move around. 
To be on topic. I had the MK1 Mars Red Scirocco AKA Crazy Mary inspected and plated today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm going to DD that sucker until snow starts.










@cholland. Porsches just clog up your garage. i think it would be happier in the country. Then the column can stay where it is.








@the metallic guy: Klaus sends kissies to Crazy Mary.







He needs a lot of hot girls around him (especially sexy French ones...), and Cincy will be coming really soon. What's the forward motivation in Mary ATM Marc? Did those "extra valves" get installed yet?















random turkeys in here today...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

GUESS WHAT?! Brian and I are flying down to California for Christmas!!







I can't wait!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

in case anyone has some free time today, watch this movie. 
i think we can all relate to it in one way or another 
http://videos.streetfire.net/v...9.htm


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

^^ i started watching it but i really have other things i need to be doing right now so ill wait on it till later. but the page is up so i dont have to look for the linc again, saw just enough of it to know that i want to see it on a full size screen. 
finally got the call in about the loan for the scirocco, that ball is now officially rolling again. 
ANNND i got an email back from ngp again about going to work for them. (even though im really thinking i should stick with the job at chrysler for at least 1 yr so i can get all my ASE's and dealership experience but id like to go up there on my off days and work for parts







))


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

using the php include() function makes it so much easier to change the name of a page, and update all the links that point to it


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_GUESS WHAT?! Brian and I are flying down to California for Christmas!!







I can't wait!

Cool! I'm having a new years party if you will be around.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_in case anyone has some free time today, watch this movie. 
i think we can all relate to it in one way or another 
http://videos.streetfire.net/v...9.htm

Thanks for posting that, it was a great film. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

glad you liked it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Cool! I'm having a new years party if you will be around. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Sitting in the Tiepei airport waiting for thre first leg of my trip home to start, first to Tokyo, Narita, 1 hr to catch my flight to Minniapolis, a 21 hr trip, with 20 hrs. of it in the air.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Finally coming home, yay!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Have a safe flight home! Enjoy the Japanese cuisine on the flight from Narita to MSP. For airplane food, it's damn good. I love going to Japan but I dread the plane ride - way too long to be sitting down.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Yes, waaaay too long.
Have fun in Cali next month.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks! Can't believe Christmas is about a month away. I need to get on the ball about my Christmas shopping!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

phew, afternoon went by quickly. Tel-com guy came and got new voice and DSL lines run to our suite, did a butt-load of testing, and pronounced our DSL working. Then I went in, shut down everything in the server room, and completely re-organized. Looks much better now, and I'll be pulling even more crap out tomorrow. Hopefully the boss will get me some shelving in there, would be nice to have space to store things beside setting them on the floor. Now, I go home, dunno what's in store for me this evening yet tho.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, the woot-off is still going
http://www.woot.com


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ordered some small parts for the Caddy


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_In other news, only two cars (and the bike) in the two-car garage now. I have more than a couple inches on either side of the 914 for the first time... ever. Maybe I'll get work done?
Not a bad looking 'teener.







Looks like it has moved more recently than mine (parked in 1986, coinciding with buying my old Scirocco) but if you wanna talk shop sometime drop me an IM.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

_annie are you ok,
annie are you ok,
you've been hit by,
you've been struck by a smooth criminal_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4654714
:laughL


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

hahahahahah wtf


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIVRedline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIVRedline* »_hahahahahah wtf

Yay passive restraints! My wife drove our '90 jetta to a business dinner one night. The valet came running after her into the restaurant saying, "Hey your car won't start!" She told him to "make sure you fasten your seatbelt!" Haha


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Thanks! Can't believe Christmas is about a month away. I need to get on the ball about my Christmas shopping! 

+eleventy billion. And I might actually have a couple dollars to spend on gifts this year!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

you mean all that extra $ isn't for me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Woot, finally home, my head aches, my chest hurts, I'm taking some nyquil and going to bed.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

couldnt find the "what did you do to your scirocco" thread but i reapplied for the loan and have paperwork to sign, a copy of the title to aquire, then its mine all mine!!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

F*CK. The one year I opt out of working the Supernats and Shumi is driving.








http://www.ekartingnews.com/news_info.php?n=13890


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_F*CK. The one year I opt out of working the Supernats and Shumi is driving.








http://www.ekartingnews.com/news_info.php?n=13890



lol.. see what you get for taking it easy.. FAIL


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (psykokid)*

Got a notice from the insurance company today that my VIN# must be wrong and I should check it and get back to them. It's not of course, but I suspect the VIN must indicate it was for Canada and they are confused. Daun, did you run into this with your insurance with Gino?
BTW, this is for the Slegato.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Nope, no issues with that. And I'm not sure how they'd know Canadian vs. U.S. market cars, nothing differentiates them.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, the new phone system is in the office, numbers are ported over, everything seems to be working like it should, except for the voicemail-to-email stuff, couldn't get that to work correctly for some reason


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Now that's what I thought. Odd. I'm going to have to double check the vin and make sure it's right.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Now that's what I thought. Odd. I'm going to have to double check the vin and make sure it's right.

Wasn't that Slegato an '89? There was no Scirocco in the US that year. Might be a conflict between the VIN year check and the year provided on the registration.
But this goes for the Rebel, they can't decide if it's an AMC, American Motors or just plain "Rebel". My insurance company doesn't like it. My new title states : Make : Rebel, Model : **blank**


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wasn't that Slegato an '89? There was no Scirocco in the US that year. Might be a conflict between the VIN year check and the year provided on the registration.


Nope, the Slegato was '88 only.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

OK, a quick MS question, which cars have the single window distributor that I'll need to use MS on my 8v Scirocco?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

G-60 has a one window


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yes, but G60s are hard to find in the salvage yards up here.
I'm looking for something more common, like a Jetta III or something along those lines.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:24 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Gotcha and very understanable . . . Now I am going to look for an answer also.
I have a g-60 distributor that's what I was going to use on mine before I went with a wasted spark setup!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Brian, a jetta w/ an ABA would have a 4 window dizzy, any knock-sensing CIS, or Digi, will have the one you need


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just got word that we're closing the office early today, woot!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, a quick MS question, which cars have the single window distributor that I'll need to use MS on my 8v Scirocco?

I have a 4 window one from a Digifant car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

orly?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I have a 4 window one from a Digifant car.

I thought that a 1 window distributor was needed if I can use a 4 window why can't I use my existing distributor?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I thought that a 1 window distributor was needed if I can use a 4 window why can't I use my existing distributor?

Maybe you can!. I'm pretty sure I used the one from my KS ignition without swapping it out. It's been a while now, and my memory isn't the greatest. I'm old eh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Is it just the vacuum advance that makes the original dist undesirable.
Sorry my body is still on Taiwan time.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

12:29 A.M. Hurry up 2:00 A.M, I want to go home and go to sleep.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Suck it up Daun, I'm still trying to reset my body clock to not being 11 hrs ahead, it feels like I should be getting lunch on a Sat.


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:12 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

LOL, you go to sleep about when I wake up. Should make future visits "entertaining". So when you wake up, check this:
TAF CYKF 211038Z 2111/2123 27005KT 2SM BR BKN005 TEMPO 2111/2115 6SM BR SCT005 OVC015 
Scrub number eleven I think......or six. Whatever. Not getting it in today either from the looks of it. May do some laps if the clouds will clear a bit, but looks like Christmas shopping might be the adventure for the day.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... but looks like Christmas shopping might be the adventure for the day. 

SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Brian might hear you!! Which means he'll try to drag me along, and between work and school and tests, I have no time!








Oh, and NEVER say the "C" word before Thanksgiving, that's taboo around here! (In my house







)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*








is SO past my dear....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Just put the old shift knob from the 356 into the Scirocco








CL finds of the day:
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1464783946.html








http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1467794309.html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Is it just the vacuum advance that makes the original dist undesirable.

depends, if you're just going to run the stock ICM, not control spark with MS, then it's ok. Controlling spark with MS, then you definitely don't want it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
depends, if you're just going to run the stock ICM, not control spark with MS, then it's ok. Controlling spark with MS, then you definitely don't want it.

I haven't really decided yet.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Brian might hear you!! Which means he'll try to drag me along, and between work and school and tests, I have no time!








Oh, and NEVER say the "C" word before Thanksgiving, that's taboo around here! (In my house







)

Awwww, Amber the Scrooge? Tsk tsk. (Though I have to admit, it's hard to think about Christmas when it was still warm enough today to go fly a couple laps in the open-cockpit Waco and then drive the Mk1 to work.)
And it IS long after







up in the GWN!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Brian might hear you!! Which means he'll try to drag me along, and between work and school and tests, I have no time!










And WTH? A man that wants to shop?







Further reason to question which team he plays for.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_LOL, you go to sleep about when I wake up. Should make future visits "entertaining".

'Eh, when I'm not working I generally revert to a "sleep around midnight to 7:30-8:00 AM" schedule.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I haven't really decided yet.


I decided to start with fuel-only, my maps are well in-tune now, and hopefully today I am getting a digi distributor, so I can work on controlling spark now


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So this year, do we not bother with a dedicated Cincy thread? I mean, the chit chat thread is basically the same thing... I don't really see the point.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So this year, do we not bother with a dedicated Cincy thread? I mean, the chit chat thread is basically the same thing... I don't really see the point.

I think a thread about the event (info and whatnot) is a good idea, and maybe threads for the caravans. But this can take the place of the discussion thread.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

That's kinda what I thought. Perhaps a stickied / limited access thread for info, but no dedicated discussion thread.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Just put the old shift knob from the 356 into the Scirocco








CL finds of the day:
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1464783946.html










I've always wanted an SX-4......


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And WTH? A man that wants to shop?







Further reason to question which team he plays for. 






































Yeah - our roles are kind of reveresed. In this instance, I like shopping/bargain-hunting. She despises it and would rather sit and home and play video games. I told her that if both of our names are going on the gift then both of us need to pick it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Awwww, Amber the Scrooge? Tsk tsk. 

She just gets annoyed because I start to sing Christmas carols after Halloween










_Modified by Nataku at 2:50 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Yeah - our roles are kind of reveresed. In this instance, I like shopping/bargain-hunting. She despises it and would rather sit and home and play video games. I told her that if both of our names are going on the gift then both of us need to pick it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










And the funniest thing about this is that you didn't even flinch.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And the funniest thing about this is that you didn't even flinch.









Eh, I get it a lot from my buddies (the one who don't like doing it, that is). I don't really call it shopping - I refer to it as bargain hunting. Sounds less feminine. Plus, I do a lot of it for work too, so I can intertwine work and hobby.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Bwaahahahaha!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so... roger will remember me and the saying "BITCHES GET STITCHES".... WELL, guess who just got back from the hospital with three stitches.... thats right.... the princess


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

And what did you do to deserve stitches?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_so... roger will remember me and the saying "BITCHES GET STITCHES".... WELL, guess who just got back from the hospital with three stitches.... thats right.... the princess

Who gets punted again?








What happened?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Just put the old shift knob from the 356 into the Scirocco








CL finds of the day:
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1464783946.html










**drools**


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

being the eager art student that I am...... I was unloading the kiln shelf by shelf because my entire semester of work was in the kil on the bottom 3 levels....so I am unloading and about to take ot the layer of shelves.... well... almost dropped the shelf but not to fear I caught it without injuring any pots... however, some dried glaze stuck on the side which was jagged managed to slice like right on the palm under my thumb about .75 of an inch long and phenomenally deep.... I saved the pottery though. I then proceeded to the isnk to get a paper towel... dripped blood along the way lol.... my roommate made me put pressure on it and keep it raised while i finished unloading the rest of the kiln lol the roomie then proceeded to walk a block and a half with me to the ER... and they were impressed with my devotion to my art hahahaha


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
**drools**






























Do I need to go check this out for you Izzy??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Pictures or it didn't happen. 've only ever had a bad allergic reaction to developer....kudos on the blood eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Nope, no issues with that. And I'm not sure how they'd know Canadian vs. U.S. market cars, nothing differentiates them.

I don't know why, but the Slegato has some differences compared to the 16V on the Vin. The Slegato is WVWCA053XJK######
The 16V WVWCB0535JK######


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I don't know why, but the Slegato has some differences compared to the 16V on the Vin. The Slegato is WVWCA053XJK######
The 16V WVWCB0535JK######


Not mine, she's WVWCA053XHK######
CA is an early in the year production thing I'm told, and the X means X rated, as in very sexy. H of course since she's a 87, and the X (seriously) may indicate a deluxe model of some sort. Maybe the body kit makes it count as deluxe. Was your 16V a Canadian market car too then?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Not mine, she's WVWCA053XHK######
CA is an early in the year production thing I'm told, and the X means X rated, as in very sexy. H of course since she's a 87, and the X (seriously) may indicate a deluxe model of some sort. Maybe the body kit makes it count as deluxe. Was your 16V a Canadian market car too then?

The 16V is a an American market car. The X is what is called a "check digit." I don't understand what that really means though.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_That's kinda what I thought. Perhaps a stickied / limited access thread for info, but no dedicated discussion thread.

I like this idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
The 16V is a an American market car. The X is what is called a "check digit." I don't understand what that really means though.

The check digit is basically used to validate the VIN. I forget how it's calculated, but the rest of the VIN info determines what the check digit is supposed to be. Perhaps it's not used, or is calculated differently outside the US.


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Hi, im Dylan and my first car is a 1987 16v. love it to death and am getting into the obsession.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The check digit is basically used to validate the VIN. I forget how it's calculated, but the rest of the VIN info determines what the check digit is supposed to be. Perhaps it's not used, or is calculated differently outside the US.

I read on some site how it's used, but it's a equations assigning numbers to the other parts of the VIN and so on....I lost interest quickly.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Today I worked on my mother in law's garage some more, and here is how it looks so far:








And for Sicrocco content:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Grumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grumps* »_Hi, im Dylan and my first car is a 1987 16v. love it to death and am getting into the obsession. 

EX-cellent. Muhaaahahahaha.
Welcome to the madness!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
EX-cellent. Muhaaahahahaha.
Welcome to the madness!

Oh Lord, don't let Daun sink his fangs into him. After the 16V comes the MkI, and then your fate is sealed. As if the 16V isn't enough to do it to you! (but MkIs ARE really REALLY nice...just sip the Kool-Aid...it's all good...muahahahahaha...)
Two hours of MkI driving for me today, which is rare this late in the season.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Oh Lord, don't let Daun sink his fangs into him. After the 16V comes the MkI, and then your fate is sealed. As if the 16V isn't enough to do it to you! (but MkIs ARE really REALLY nice...just sip the Kool-Aid...it's all good...muahahahahaha...)
Two hours of MkI driving for me today, which is rare this late in the season.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lose your password again, Cathy?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
(but MkIs ARE really REALLY nice...just sip the Kool-Aid...it's all good...muahahahahaha...)


Gotta drink the green kool-aid.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Lose your password again, Cathy?

Nah, I'm unlikely to forget THAT password. Just thought I'd give it a rest since I don't want to let the numbers get TOO high. 
A "typical for me" story.... I just had some residual hairball (from the "not the H1N1" that I had last week) that decided it needed to cause a tickle right as I was swigging down some Keith's white. And of course I couldn't cough, so tried to either swallow my beer or clear my throat...well, can you say beer fountain? And it seems that beer is carbonated...you notice this when it goes up your nose.







And we'll see if Lenny here is a happy a drunk as my old Dell was. Beer's not so good for keyboards...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (two16Vs)*

LOL!!! I needed a good Cathy story.
Posting from work, on what normally is my day off. Someone called off sick so being the money-hungry b*tch that I am, I took it the time offered. At least I'm only here 'til 10:00.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_ After the 16V comes the MkI, and then your fate is sealed. As if the 16V isn't enough to do it to you! (but MkIs ARE really REALLY nice...just sip the Kool-Aid...it's all good...muahahahahaha...)

Very true.
Ask me how I know...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Ask me how I know...


How do you know, Chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
How do you know, Chris?









Well, since you asked....








My 16v (or two of them, actually) served as a gateway drug to craving a Mk1. So, I ended up buying one. The next step is fixing it up and getting it driveable.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I gave up on mk2's before mine was evening running. Got the '80 for $250 and an hour of computer repair, i then immediately got what parts I could off the mk2, and scrapped it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, since you asked....








My 16v (or two of them, actually) served as a gateway drug to craving a Mk1. So, I ended up buying one. The next step is *even moar expensive*

There fixed that for ya. First he lures you in off the street. "Psst, come see the rare parts I have my 16V". Just like candy...so you go check it out of course....








Next, the dark suggestive forces make you do things you never thought you would....muahahaha...And of course, by now you're high on gas fumes and raw acceleration...as Chris mentioned, you "fix the car up", which may include a *few* upgrades.....








Then the kingpin lures you back to the car....do NOT taste THIS candy, it is expensive and instantly addictive. But look at him pushing the stuff out of his hatch here. 








It's the aircooler that will finish you off. I too may have to start selling parts out of my hatch to finance that...Hey, pssst, you have a 16V???Come on over and see what rare parts I have to sell










_Modified by punchbug at 4:48 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

went out in my garage last night and played for a bit with a 16v throttle-cable-bracket. Think that if I get some heat on it I can twist it around to the correct angle and make it work. Be nice to switch to a progressive TB, the Weber is cool and all, but it's ON-OFF, kinda makes city driving hard.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, got my boss to agree that we need to update our website


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot! only have to be at work till 3:30 today


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_woot! only have to be at work till 3:30 today


that's Awesome considering some the crazy hours you work


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_woot! only have to be at work till 3:30 today

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_went out in my garage last night and played for a bit with a 16v throttle-cable-bracket. Think that if I get some heat on it I can twist it around to the correct angle and make it work. Be nice to switch to a progressive TB, the Weber is cool and all, but it's ON-OFF, kinda makes city driving hard.

Well, I'll keep mine, but I have to get something going for the track. Driving with the tip of your big toenail so as not to rev it too high is a bit tough for me it seems. But I DO like the instant throttle response. I drive on open roads most of the time. But yeah, I can see the hair trigger being a bit much in the city.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

So a package arrived today from SLO, Calif. Hmm....Opened it up to find this little guy - traveled 2000 some miles all the way to Minnesota!








Here's his sibling in California: 
















Greta will be happy with her new rear-view mirror ornament! 
Thanks Matt!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Nataku at 2:59 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*puts head in hand and shakes in misery* Oh gosh... Matt... why did you have to feed the madness!?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I shall quickly introduce myself here too.
I am a monkey nut. 

This, snipped selectively from page ONE.....LOL


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ An epic page needs an epic post. I knew that'd come back to haunt me....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Pictures or it didn't happen. 've only ever had a bad allergic reaction to developer....kudos on the blood eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It happened... but at least the stitches are small and tiny and cute just like me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

this brings memories of what you said to me at Cincy.

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
It happened... but at least the stitches are small and tiny and cute just like me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















Bitches get Stitches!!!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit.
Chat.
Chit, Chat.
ChitChatchitchat
chitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchatchitchat
All work and no play make Jack a dull boy....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
It happened... but at least the stitches are small and tiny and cute just like me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















Nice Owie there Princess. Tell Fraser to kiss the boo boo for me, 'k? Looks like it would be a big pain in day to day movement.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well I went in search of a winter beater, found a '85 Jetta turbo diesel, looks to be in good shape it's starting to rust through at the lower corner of the windshield but starts easy and runs quite well and best of all, 42 -45 mpg, almost double the Scirocco and almost 4x the p-up, I figure I'll be able to save between $300-$400 a month just in fuel. I'm going to pick it up next Wed after my monthly paycheck, it sucks gettin paid once a month.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Nice score! Can't beat VW diesels. 
Morning all! You know, I really do enjoy this chit-chat thread, even if I don't contribute to it very often. In a way, it makes me feel like I know all of you a lot better. Like you are all just down the street or something.








Anywho, if anyone is looking for great, hand-made christmas gifts (or just want some good stuff for yourself!) visit my Wife's Etsy shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/corabela
Brendan


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Got a tip yesterday that the local VW junker has a UBER CLEAN mk2 rocco that just came in....got T-boned on the driverside. Its been a while since I went 'yardin....I'm all excited!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dang you TBerk! *shakes fist* now the page is all messed up


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guess this means I'll just have to keep posting to get us to a new page


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gotta get myself to the junkyard tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

25 posts left on current page...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

my lip gloss be poppin


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_*puts head in hand and shakes in misery* Oh gosh... Matt... why did you have to feed the madness!?

because us monkey nuts need to stick together... wait... what?








and Brian, I'm happy that you know what it's for without having to be told. Gonna need to see a pic or two of it on the job. Here's one to get the ball rolling:








returning from Bonelli '08


_Modified by matt.e. at 9:45 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, you can get powder for that I hear


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well, looks like I'll be working thid=s Fri and Sat. Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry, my posting was interupted, phone guy is here, trying to sort out issues.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

19 posts left on current page...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

18...


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

So I went to look at this S2 at the junkyard....smoothed and painted euro bumpers, euro headlights (1 U.S. turnsignal, the other was euro) , early Recaro Trophys. Car got majorly t-boned on the driverside though so the seat may be bent.
Momo wheel and shift knob...they are _supposed_ to call me when the car gets off insurance hold, but we will see.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*

I know a buyer for the euros if you're pullin & sellin!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I need a rear euro bumper


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I went in search of a winter beater, found a '85 Jetta turbo diesel, looks to be in good shape it's starting to rust through at the lower corner of the windshield but starts easy and runs quite well and best of all, 42 -45 mpg, almost double the Scirocco and almost 4x the p-up, I figure I'll be able to save between $300-$400 a month just in fuel. I'm going to pick it up next Wed after my monthly paycheck, it sucks gettin paid once a month.


Awesome, good luck and I hope it works out for ya! 

_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
because us monkey nuts need to stick together... wait... what?

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_So I went to look at this S2 at the junkyard....smoothed and painted euro bumpers, euro headlights (1 U.S. turnsignal, the other was euro) , early Recaro Trophys. Car got majorly t-boned on the driverside though so the seat may be bent.
Momo wheel and shift knob...they are _supposed_ to call me when the car gets off insurance hold, but we will see.

Damn, sounds like the guy took care of this car and knew what he was doing in regards to mods. Makes you think why he made no effort to save some of those parts.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_So I went to look at this S2 at the junkyard....smoothed and painted euro bumpers, euro headlights (1 U.S. turnsignal, the other was euro) , early Recaro Trophys. Car got majorly t-boned on the driverside though so the seat may be bent.
Momo wheel and shift knob...they are _supposed_ to call me when the car gets off insurance hold, but we will see.

I need a RF Euro turn signal.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Well thats the one it had! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll keep you posted.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Damn, sounds like the guy took care of this car and knew what he was doing in regards to mods. Makes you think why he made no effort to save some of those parts.....

Funny thing is....ive seen this car in the wild a few times running around the Pasadena area. One time (just a few months ago) driving down Colorado Blvd. looking for a parking spot, and the previous time (about a year ago) I discovered it while I was walking through a parking structure. 
I think that may be why the car is on hold....he may want some parts back










_Modified by -camber at 2:19 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

working on the phone system has kept me away from posting today.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_I think that may be why the car is on hold....he may want some parts back 
Or, Heaven forbid, he might simply be unable to care about the parts anymore.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, got the info required for processing online transactions through our website.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i drove over 1000 miles yesterday spent about 21hrs on the rd. and didnt see one scirocco, the only vw even that was very interesting was an old bus being trailoredfrom somewhere to somewhere. but i saw it in north carolina i think and again in georgia. didnt get to talk to the guy but it looked like it was going to a good home.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cathy!! Marc!! You guys were in the newspaper!!!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Pulling thru an all nighter at work







It has oficially been 24hrs since I got up yesterday. Not the right economy to tell the boss to go jump off a cliff and I want a 4 day weekend. Looks like I will be spending most of it sleeping


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Goodmorning all, trying to motivate myself into actually wandering dow to look at my machine this morning.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Almost done with this page


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

that reply button is WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY over there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

1 more after me...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, I got it...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

own


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so anyway, working a half day today, then heading to the junkyards


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Whew, nice work Tyler. Glad to have that wide-arse page behind us.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I thought firevortex was broken


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_so anyway, working a half day today, then heading to the junkyards

Let me know if you find any A1s on your journeys. I am heading out tomorrow on the west side.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they're open tomorrow?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_they're open tomorrow?

U-Pull-It use to be open 365 but now that they are LKQ they are closed turkey day and christmas http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Wonder if they will have any door busters on black Friday?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We made 3 pints of our own jellied cranberry sauce last night, it turned out delicious!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
U-Pull-It use to be open 365 but now that they are LKQ they are closed turkey day and christmas http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Wonder if they will have any door busters on black Friday?


they're not LKQ anymore








now owned by Pick-N-Pull


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy!! Marc!! You guys were in the newspaper!!!

















I was going to post this, but I was at work at couldn't. I forgot by the time I got home.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, off to the junkyards


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy!! Marc!! You guys were in the newspaper!!!

















Nice find there, green princess! Merely Canadians. Yeah, we "stroll" as part of our culture. Deal with it.








So I just got home from work. I hauled ass all day today (when I didn't have a class) to get the greenhouse cleaned up for "grade eight night". Then I toured a pile of potential students and their parents through it. I have the only classroom that requires pruning and raking that I'm aware of.







I'm beat. It seems that fig trees are deciduous...BUT!!! All I have to say ATM is this: God bless the brewers of Quebec! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by punchbug at 6:33 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

hi everyone update on me. I got the rollcage welded in my car. My girlfriend of three years changed in two weeks flat and decided she didnt love me and cheated on me. My girl friends, friend works at the pep boys I was trying to get a job at so there goes that oppourtinity. Im broke, moved all my stuff to my fathers place but i cant stay there so im homeless





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















Happy thanksgiving


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

f'in a man! that sucks!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

12;31 am - officially Thanksgiving day. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Oh, and here's where the new Scirocco-monkey will be hanging out. 










_Modified by Nataku at 10:49 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_hi everyone update on me. I got the rollcage welded in my car. My girlfriend of three years changed in two weeks flat and decided she didnt love me and cheated on me. My girl friends, friend works at the pep boys I was trying to get a job at so there goes that oppourtinity. Im broke, moved all my stuff to my fathers place but i cant stay there so im homeless





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















Happy thanksgiving

Hope you find a good job, one that's better than that one just because that would be sweet revenge. In the meantime, do try to think about the fact that you are young and healthy. Sounds corny, but that gives you the resilience to go forward. Good luck eh? People can seriously suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Turkey has been in the brine all night, gonna flip it now and probably start cooking it around 2:00. Yummy!
Happy Thanksgiving all.
Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

i wish i could post something nice 100% of the time
but after this much consistantcy, it seems impossable 


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 7:32 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy thanksgiving!! From Becky Too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHchmWsrfUo


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (8716vrocco)*

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well Happy T-day everybody, going to wander out to the shed and remove 1/8" from the back of the harmonic dampener so the pulleys will still line up after I install the pulse wheel.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Happy Turkey Day!!! @ Meltkamp : good ridden. I know it hurts but it's all for the best.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, I finished with the lathe, it was a good news, bad news situation, I accomplished what I wanted to but now I have to fix the lathe. It was built in 1953 so I guess it should be expected.
At least I was able to remove the proper amount of material, well it's actually a little long, I remove .131 instead on .125, but being .006 off is alot better that being .125 off.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wish my father-in-law would hook up the lathe he has sitting in his garage


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

What size lathe? 
I lucked out, someone had converted mine from 360v 3ph to 120v 1ph before I picked it up.
It's an old Logan 955, 11" swing over, but the gears are really brittle and the stays are really soft.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

This is what I did today, Yay Me!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure what size it is, but I know it runs on 3-phase, but they had their shop wired for 3-phase when it was built, so that's all good.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Dang, almost 24 hrs without a single post.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

installed a few cool things in the GTI this weekend
All from a 20th AE GTI
headliner, map lights, sunroof switch, sunroof cover, visors, clips, ABC pillars, Front / Rear seats, floor mats, shift knob, ebrake boot, lower center console, center console brushed aluminum trim. 
It's looking pretty good. Need a few more brushed aluminum pieces (doors, pedals, ashtray).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Dang, almost 24 hrs without a single post.

Wow, like WTH?? Ya'll are slackin'.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wow, like WTH?? Ya'll are slackin'.

Rigghhhhht.








I got my ass up early and did the xmas lights. Sh*t came out pretty good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's what I'm gonna be doin on Sunday, we'll see how it goes :\


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

MeltKamp - you will survive man!! Been through it myself and this group was an amazing support! And good luck with the Job hunt! If you look hard enough you will find what you are looking for!
twadrnw - AWESOME! I wish I had some shop tools like that!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Holy crap you folks are quiet! I'm just sitting around waiting for some sunshine.....I feel like I'm living in a cave, but it isn't any brighter outside either. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 










_Modified by punchbug at 10:02 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm at work, and actually working for a change, so very little internet time.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

@ Nataku: the monkey looks happy in it's new home


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ He is indeed!








It's a beautiful day out today. High is about 50 and sunny. I'm soaking this in because in about 4 days they are saying cloudy and highs in the upper 20's!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ He is indeed!








It's a beautiful day out today. High is about 50 and sunny. I'm soaking this in because in about 4 days they are saying cloudy and highs in the upper 20's! 

Well, it was just above freezing here, and grey/blah most of the day. (wasted the morning confirming that it wasn't gonna clear out in time to suit me) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Nonetheless, it was the first day of my 53rd year, and that needed to involve certain machinery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







An hour to Brantford (MkI), an hour to and from Hamilton (C-152) and an other hour home (MkI) saved the day for me. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif I mean, really, how often can you drive your favorite car on salt free roads this late in the season? It was awesome!
Tonight will be about beer and cats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Perfect birthday for me I'd say!
And Happy Birthdays to all my fellow Sagittarians. including a bunch of the Canucks: The Metal one, Mr Spins, and theRocDoc (not to be confused with ROCDOC







) Kevin has a sexy green car. Hell, ALL of us have MkIs, now that I think of it. I know there are others, so Happy Birthday folks!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:01 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Happy birthday, Cathy!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Happy Birthday!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Eat lots of CAKE!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*










Yeah, I wanted a reason to get some beer tonight. I've found it.








Still driving the green one eh?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Happy Birthday Cathy. 

<=== OMG 9998th post...










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:21 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Sounds like a great way to spend your birthday Cathy! Year #53 should involve lots and lots of type 53.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Happy birthday, Cathy!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif : from ginster.









i do have a christmas surprise for you...i'll PM for mailing info soon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Yeah, I wanted a reason to get some beer tonight. I've found it.








Still driving the green one eh?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Happy Birthday Cathy. 

<=== OMG 9998th post...









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:21 PM 11-28-2009_

Well, thanks for the cake, and I'll be into to beer momentarily. 
I tried to find some cake for your birthday, but all they had left was this cupcake. I hope it will do. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Wow. Happy Birthday Cathy! Wish you were here.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Punch,you're about 2 months older than me,how time flies! Happy Birthday!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Went and did a little junkyarding with Gordy and Sean today. Didn't really get much, a dash cubby for my truck and a washer fluid pump for my mother-in-laws car. Got to see the menagerie of Scirocco's at Gordy's, did a little dinking around with an '80 16v. Gordy donated a CIS-E dizzy to me, so now I can get MS controlling spark


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, while I was out on the town, Jen went to Sears and got me an early christmas gift, new roll-around tool chest


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeah the yard was pretty much a bust. Thanks for helping us trouble shoot the 16V. About 2 hours after you left we got it running and after tweeking with the distributor it purred like a kitten








Now to tackle the xmas lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Christmas lighting seems to be the theme on here eh? I don't bother...the deer don't know it's Christmas anyway, and nobody else ever goes down the road.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

glad to hear that Gordy








Cathy, Christmas lights are my theme for tomorrow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif : from ginster.









i do have a christmas surprise for you...i'll PM for mailing info soon.

That reminds me, did you get that envelope, Cathy?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Christmas lighting seems to be the theme on here eh?


My neighbor got his up yesterday so I need to step my game up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That reminds me, did you get that envelope, Cathy?

Just in the last few days, and I've been meaning to thank you for that! And my lovely daughter Waterfall also got me something, a VW belt buckle. The hippie is me is dying to do some macrame (attached to some of the leftover cow from Klaus)......but I need to get some beads first. Hubby chipped in for a sexy black socket set that was on sale so now I have a travel set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Got half a pig tonight. Man, the freezer is packed tight.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Happy Birthday Cathy! It's fairly toasty here in Dayton, but it was a little chillier than I expected in Atlanta over Thanksgiving. Weird weather patterns.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oh yeah, while I was out on the town, Jen went to Sears and got me an early christmas gift, new roll-around tool chest









Awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Happy Birthday Cathy!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow it's really dead in here. 12 hrs and not one post.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I was alseep during a good chunk of that...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now, time to go to the store, pick up some food, and some extension cord ends, then install a metric ****-load of christmas lights.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Wow it's really dead in here. 12 hrs and not one post.

Because, my red car driving friend...I have been charging batteries all day. Three so far, in the way suggested as being the best "pre-storage" method...to DRIVE in order to top them up








This was moderately annoying, because it was beautiful and sunny here most of the day. Unfortunately the airport I am supposed to fly out of had 500' ceilings at the same time. So I spent much of it wondering if I had read the weather forecasts correctly. Which in fact I had. It looked like nighttime here by about three oclock http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but it sure had me wondering in the morning.
Anyway, the point is this. Back to back 1.8L 8VT vs 2.0L16V driving. Impressions? Yeah, I'll be keeping that on/off switch.







And the 16V is still really strong and quick. I got the two of them out to take this crummy photo of our new town fish:








Can you see the Roccos? They look like minnows....so now I KNOW that you will all come to the next TDN JUST to see "Muddy". Am I right or what? Here's another with my main man Klaus and the fish:








Anyway, back to batterires. Currently being trickled enough for vehicle relocation:
2001 Boxster (only took me an age to FIND the battery...had a heck of a time opening the front trunk







but it was easy to find once I conquered that hurdle).Plus in typical German car fashion, she tried to klunk me on the head...frigging hood struts are weak. What a shock eh?
1988 Cabby...though I suspect the Cabby battery is toast. It was at 9V or something.

I still need to take the battery out of the silver one afyter I get the Porsche out of her spot and go grab the girlie truck's battery for indoor storage. Klaus can keep his battery for a while yet, just in case.....
Also made a nice pot of Borscht or however you spell it. Yum.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_...Mr Spins...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









How IS the yellow one? Can't wait to see her in the flesh. And the (black) German Princess has been ousted from my garage. The OTHER German princess is in the same spot. Here's hopng there is no residual attitude lingering. Porsche attutude>16V attitude, if that's even possible. Watching the Grey Cup? I have no real option.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Here, watch this. Schumacher is GOOD on the brakes.














:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt27YKGUqHo


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Happy Birthday Cathy.








Finished the siding on my mother-in-law's garage today, finally! But, I still have to put in the soffit panels, fascia trim and garage door springs/cables. But it is nearly done now.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Because, my red car driving friend...I have been charging batteries all day. Three so far, in the way suggested as being the best "pre-storage" method...to DRIVE in order to top them up










I guess charging couldn't get any better than that... unless perhaps the only way to deliver a complete charge was to pilot the sciroccos underwater. That would be awesome


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

**yawns** This thread is *FAR* too slow. Maybe ya'll were headed home after a long holiday weekend??
It's 4:53 A.M. Monday, and I'm at work. This is the exact opposite of my normal shift and normally a day off to boot. But at least I get to work with another Scirocco nut this morning! (Kim of Teddy-Bear rim fame works for the same company)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I too am at work. Watching the clock tick away until 7AM. Then I get to go home and have a couple days off. At least I should be able to see my roccos. 
Hey Daun, any update on the windows and such I had emailed you about?
Edit: OWNAGE!
A beautiful MK1 and part of my inspiration for mine.










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 5:23 AM 11-30-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Hey Daun, any update on the windows and such I had emailed you about?


D'oh! I was out there over the weekend and completely forgot about this. I'm such a loser.








The good news is that I have a good reason to head out there this week on one of my days off, so will pick up what glass I have. (I think I only have one front quarter window, but if I have a pair even better.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I too am at work. Watching the clock tick away until 7AM. Then I get to go home and have a couple days off. At least I should be able to see my roccos. 
Hey Daun, any update on the windows and such I had emailed you about?
Edit: OWNAGE!
A beautiful MK1 and part of my inspiration for mine.









_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 5:23 AM 11-30-2009_

I'm confused. I see TWO beautiful MkIs in the picture. I find both of them inspiring.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm confused. I see TWO beautiful MkIs in the picture. I find both of them inspiring.

I was reffering to the race prepped one in the foreground (Ben's) but Mikey's is good too for sure. Although, there is a green one that I only have a few pics of that is inspirational for whats going under the hood of mine.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

i heard some good advice for me:
Step away from the coffee & towards the xanex


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

my grand daughter Kairi i watched on Fri, since everyone else worked


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, back at work, no fun. Have to work on the website now. Having some 'issue's with MySQL stuff now


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I'm at work, and the customer is here. Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn pesky customers


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I hate dealing with the general public. Thankfully, I only have to talk to other employees throughout the company.
Still here, two more hours to go!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Same here. It's great! No more "Give me your name. I'm going to report you to the manager"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I was reffering to the race prepped one in the foreground (Ben's) but Mikey's is good too for sure. Although, there is a green one that I only have a few pics of that is inspirational for whats going under the hood of mine.









OKay, didn't have enough time to find these this morning, but here's one or two of the cars mentioned:
Inspiring thoughts to be mulled over when viewing this one, "I will never EVER think of selling my MkI. Ever. For any reason. Even if it makes total sense":
















Then, there is this. The message here? "Improve. And Improve again. And again" I am always amazed at how awesome this car is, then he always makes it better.








Another very sexy MkI. Thoughts on this one? "Everyone can benefit from a good candy coating"








And then there's this one, from many years ago....Thoughts? "Where's that eyes bugging out emoticon when I need it? "








And there's MOAR:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Same here. It's great! No more "Give me your name. I'm going to report you to the manager" 

<---Jealous.
Although, I do get to reply "I am the manager, bitch!"


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I am the manager, bitch!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Although, I do get to reply "I am the manager, bitch!"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

It's not really the "public" that I deal with, it's managers and engineers who have never seen the equipment we're providing and know nothing about what it's supposed to do, but will try to tell me in no uncertain terms what it should be doing, even if their demand would cause the machine to run into walls etc.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like I'll be here a couple hours late tonight. Want to ensure that my printers don't run out of ink, printing a last-minute-project that has to ship tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now I can switch back to website mode...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_I am the manager, bitch!

Classic!
"**** yeah I suck toes! Hold on... Can I help you?"


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So today I had this patient at school....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

8 minutes, then I can GTFO the office


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i heard some good advice for me:
Step away from the coffee & towards the *xanax*

There, fixed that for you.
-Dan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
How IS the yellow one? 

Well, we figured out why the fuel pump would only run when you flipped the headlight switch








Right now, really just waiting for a whole bunch of boxes of parts. I think chris16vrocco stole my chrome mirror and heater controls








Besides that, here's a sample


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ I think chris16vrocco stole my chrome mirror and heater controls









LOL.
The smart money is on either the US Postal Service or the customs office.








And I am quite envious of your plaid.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Did you ship it Brown? Then all bets are off. And that plaid has enough green in it that it may look good in my car if you get sick of it. Hint hint.




_Modified by punchbug at 8:03 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna make a big ole checklist of all the sockets I think I should have in my toolbox, then go out and start moving tools to the new roll-around, and catalog them all


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*

The plaid is great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

It is OEM, if anybody was curious.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_So today I had this patient at school....









And you'll have him again on Tues. Every 6 mo. you're lucky if I see a dentist every 6 years.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I finally did it, I put in my order at DIY Autotune for most of the stuff I need to finish my MS install, now I do some more planning, 
I know, plans are for the weak, get over it. Plans are for the Week, 7 habits of highly effective people.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I finally did it, I put in my order at DIY Autotune for most of the stuff I need to finish my MS install, now I do some more planning, 
I know, plans are for the weak, get over it. Plans are for the Week, 7 habits of highly effective people.

LOL, if you really knew me, you would know just how weak I really am eh? MS needs planning, and planning for when the planning doesn't work out. 
Planning for when the plan for when the planning doesn't work out, doesn't work out either is pretty much my specialty. Or add about five layers to that. Hell, call it chaos. So much more concise. But I have a grey cat. No planning for that.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:45 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's good news Brian. Let the fun begin!







I did get a distributor finally (thanks Gordy!) so I am going to be doing some planning of my own now. Going to remove all the Bosch ignition from the '80, get MS going well there, and then put the Bosch ignition into the '76, cause I know nothing about points.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hello Everyone


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hi Dr. Nick!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Hi Dr. Nick!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Simpsons referrence. Dr. Nick walks in and says 'Hi Everybody', everyone in room responds 'Hi Dr. Nick!'


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

"Call 1-800-DOCTORB, the 'B' is for bargain!"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Good news everyone!
boss liked my website design
(and I know you said 'Good news everyone' in your head and it sounded like Dr. Farnsworth.)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_"Call 1-800-DOCTORB, the 'B' is for bargain!"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Just got an interesting e-mail from my cousin, who's living in England these days:
This just happened to me about an hour ago:

I was walking towards the Waitrose Grocery, when this huge fellow coming out, walks directly towards me. It was getting dark and that entrance is in a back area, so had a quick hesitation when he walks right up to me and then he asks "Is it far to the M&S?"
And I said "That depends on what you mean by far?" Then told him maybe not too far, a couple of blocks? Then he asks me for directions. 
He was quite congenial, and leaned down to speak to me directly. As I said, he was quite tall.
Sending him in the right direction, he called back "This way?" I said "Yes, then a left". With a smile he went off down the street!
So with a second look I realized, he was who I thought he was!
Jeremy Clarkson of Top Gear! 

What a hoot!
Now the question is, was it *really* Clarkson? I guess we'll never know for sure.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Win and fail in my life right now.
Laura finished her H&R Block tax prep class, she was 1st in the class as well. Interviewed for the job, and actually got offered a district manager-type job instead. WIN!
The company that has me on contract with my employer just terminated the contract for no good reason. FAIL. At least I still have a job. WIN, sorta.
I just found out I have Carpal Tunnel, pretty severely in my right arm. Need surgery, like real quick even. EPIC FAIL.
Drove Laura's Golf to work today. WIN!
Got a boost leak though. FAIL.
I also applied for a state job a while back, hoping to hear from that soon, that would be Uber-WIN!
So strikes and gutters I suppose.
I guess Carpal Tunnel surgery is outpatient stuff now, they don't even put you under anymore. 1/2 hour surgery, you are in recovery for an hour, then you go home. Hand use is limited for about three weeks. Not sure how the job would handle that. I remember a friend of a relative several years back had the same procedure, he was in the hospital for three days.








Winter is a good time to have it I guess, not a lot of wrenching going on usually.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay for the good news, boo for the bad news.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Ouch! Best wishes with the Carpal Tunnel surgery. Now ya just need to sell the rado.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Brendan,
Good to hear that there is some good going on as well. Times of all fail and no win just plain suck. Hope everything else starts to look up for ya!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Did you ship it Brown? Then all bets are off. And that plaid has enough green in it that it may look good in my car if you get sick of it. Hint hint.

US Postal Service. So all should be well.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that's good news Brian. Let the fun begin!







I did get a distributor finally (thanks Gordy!) so I am going to be doing some planning of my own now. Going to remove all the Bosch ignition from the '80, get MS going well there, and then put the Bosch ignition into the '76, cause I know nothing about points.

Points are easy, all you need is a small screw driver the appropriate ultra thin wrench and a set of feeler gauges, your turn the engine over by hand, or with a wrench, until the lobe opens the points to its max position the loosen the screw and adjust it to the proper feeler.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, electronic is still easier


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

One hell of a swap right here:

_Quote, originally posted by *TDiPusher19t* »_How does this make you feel??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















it was rebuilt tdi motor running great, but i just wanted jdm power in my euro...









_Modified by TDiPusher19t at 11:50 AM 12-1-2009_
 










_Modified by CodeMan at 5:30 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so i FINALLY got my student teaching placements which begin January 4/5..... and the stitches are healing funny the doctor said but I just want them to heal so that I can get back on the pottery wheel.... ughhhhh stitches.....


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...v4-35
doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_so i FINALLY got my student teaching placements which begin January 4/5..... and the stitches are healing funny the doctor said but I just want them to heal so that I can get back on the pottery wheel.... ughhhhh stitches.....

Very nice!








The ebay rocco looks a little crusty. Especially for a west coast car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's not as good as it seems. I think Gordy has been out to look at the car, or someone here in the Portland area, regardless, they were asking too much. Certainly not worth much more than 1200


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

Besides that, here's a sample


















Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where'd you manage to get a hold of that?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_it's not as good as it seems. I think Gordy has been out to look at the car, or someone here in the Portland area, regardless, they were asking too much. Certainly not worth much more than 1200

yea it seemed to have a bit of rust. it's not like i'm gonna buy it....


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

I saw it for sale the first time but never went and looked at it. It looks to be in typical shape for a minimally molested PNW MK1. Not many original MK1 S around these areas though so $1200-$1500 would be reasonable to me. Also depends on the condition of the interior & dash.
Here is one for sale for more money and less desirable IMHO
http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So ever since I got my reel to reel deck, I've been searching for more reel to reel tapes. Records are easy, as they are all over. Reel to reel tapes are a PITA to find. I then stumbled across this: 
http://www.tapeproject.com/
I'd sure like that copy of Little Hatch's Rock With Me Baby, but $500







Most people hate tapes, but I find 1:1 dubs of master tapes on tape to sound very natural, almost like you're right there in the recording studio.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Thanks for the encouraging words everyone. Im workin on getting better its hard but I know i will be better eventually. Its just a ****ty feeling when your gf of three years leaves you for another guy but whatever im glad it happend now not 20 yrs down the road. I'm 90% sure i, join the airforce so i can get my life on track


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_so i FINALLY got my student teaching placements which begin January 4/5..... and the stitches are healing funny the doctor said but I just want them to heal so that I can get back on the pottery wheel.... ughhhhh stitches.....

Anyone else seeing a "Scary Movie" style spoof on the movie "Ghost" coming out of this, the sexy pottery wheel scene with a lot of wincing...."Ow, that hurts", and then clay flying all over the room...
I figured those stitches would be a pain because of where they are. But at least you can show off a nice scar when you give your classes "safety" lessons. I may have another darkroom setup coming today, someone donated it. Great time to do a film setup for cheap, but I'm already set up for that.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_I saw it for sale the first time but never went and looked at it. It looks to be in typical shape for a minimally molested PNW MK1. Not many original MK1 S around these areas though so $1200-$1500 would be reasonable to me. Also depends on the condition of the interior & dash.
I'd been following that one - he's listed it on CL 3 or 4 times in the last 18 months and I've traded a few emails with him. Hopefully the new owner can do something good with it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

php session variables not properly setting is giving me a headache this afternoon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Okay, click off this for a minute and look at the Scirocco forum. Is it me, or does everyone have an early MkI to play with? Holy crap they are dominating the Vortex Scirocco forum at the moment. Which gets a big thumbs up from me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i noticed that as well.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, weather forecast is looking decent for this weekend


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, click off this for a minute and look at the Scirocco forum. Is it me, or does everyone have an early MkI to play with? Holy crap they are dominating the Vortex Scirocco forum at the moment. Which gets a big thumbs up from me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I want a mk1 shurokoh! But buying one would result in death by NaCl


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
US Postal Service. So all should be well.

Arrived today. The box looked like it had fallen off a plane and was being help together with a well placed elastic band, but everything inside was fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for your help, buddy, once again.









_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where'd you manage to get a hold of that? 

Actually being reproduced by SMS Auto Fabrics in limited quantities, but I got mine through a group buy on a 914 Forum. Hopefully it doesn't take to long to ship.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, click off this for a minute and look at the Scirocco forum. Is it me, or does everyone have an early MkI to play with? Holy crap they are dominating the Vortex Scirocco forum at the moment. Which gets a big thumbs up from me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will be playing with my MK1 hopefully soon. Mine has early fenders but its an 80.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, click off this for a minute and look at the Scirocco forum. Is it me, or does everyone have an early MkI to play with? Holy crap they are dominating the Vortex Scirocco forum at the moment. Which gets a big thumbs up from me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is because MK1s do not have that stupid "you left your keys in the ignition" chime


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I want a mk1 shurokoh! But buying one would result in death by NaCl









Well might I interest you in a Mk2 16v then? My boss at my side job is thinking about selling this due to too many vehicles in the driveway. _Note:_ These pics were taken immediately after I had retrieved the car from it's previous owner in Missouri and towed it home - I had not started any cleanup.
























Details to anyone interested.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
That is because MK1s do not have that stupid "you left your keys in the ignition" chime










my caddy does


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Got to like the Mk1's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Actually being reproduced by SMS Auto Fabrics in limited quantities, but I got mine through a group buy on a 914 Forum. Hopefully it doesn't take to long to ship.

If they reproduce one of the blue ones I may be interested if I can't find the blue houndstooth I'm looking for.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

anyone know where the "All you have to do is post Scirocco pics" thread went?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

It's about halfway down page 2.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's about halfway down page 2.









not anymore


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Anyone else seeing a "Scary Movie" style spoof on the movie "Ghost" coming out of this, the sexy pottery wheel scene with a lot of wincing...."Ow, that hurts", and then clay flying all over the room...
I figured those stitches would be a pain because of where they are. But at least you can show off a nice scar when you give your classes "safety" lessons. I may have another darkroom setup coming today, someone donated it. Great time to do a film setup for cheap, but I'm already set up for that.

hahahaahahahahaaaaaa...... ugh safety lessons.... like how to use an x-acto knife.... signing every one in and out for an x-acto or rubber cement might be the death of me through it all


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

i got this sweet email. 
check it out.
Hello Dear,
my name is cathrine i saw your profile at forums.vwvortex.com and i
found
pleasure


to write you as my my friend so that we can communicate to each
othere,please mail me through my email address
([email protected])
that i will send you my pic for you to know who i am for the love and
pleasure i have develpoed in your lovely profile i awaits your lovely
reply
as soon as you get this mail.
cathrine
please please please contact this email directly

hahahahahahaha


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_i got this sweet email. 
check it out.
Hello Dear,
my name is *cathrine* i saw your profile at forums.vwvortex.com and i
found
pleasure


to write you as my my friend so that we can communicate to each
othere,please mail me through my email address
([email protected])
that i will send you my pic for you to know who i am for the love and
pleasure i have develpoed in your lovely profile i awaits your lovely
reply
as soon as you get this mail.
cathrine
please please please contact this email directly

hahahahahahaha












































Damn. I didn't think you'd recognize me if I used my full name


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_i got this sweet email. 
check it out.
Hello Dear,
my name is cathrine i saw your profile at forums.vwvortex.com and i
found
pleasure


to write you as my my friend so that we can communicate to each
othere,please mail me through my email address
([email protected])
that i will send you my pic for you to know who i am for the love and
pleasure i have develpoed in your lovely profile i awaits your lovely
reply
as soon as you get this mail.
cathrine
please please please contact this email directly

hahahahahahaha













































Aww Maaan!!! I don't feel special now, I got the same e-mail.
I feel used now.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well I need to stay up long enough to register my '85 Jetta turbo diesel then I need to get some sleep, I'm on 12hr shifts through the weekend and Joy of Joys i get night shift.
Feh!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I'm on 12's too and have gotten used to it. Its better than 12 days straight second shift. I never saw Anna then! I atleast get to usually see her before I leave for work atleast.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I've been working since last Fri, had t-day off but that was it.
Tonight is going to suck.
I got Toys, woot. DIY Autotune delivered today.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_i got this sweet email. 
check it out.
Hello Dear,
my name is cathrine i saw your profile at forums.vwvortex.com and i
found
pleasure


to write you as my my friend so that we can communicate to each
othere,please mail me through my email address
([email protected])
that i will send you my pic for you to know who i am for the love and
pleasure i have develpoed in your lovely profile i awaits your lovely
reply
as soon as you get this mail.
cathrine
please please please contact this email directly

hahahahahahaha






















































On another note, the internet here at my dad's is soooo ****in slow today! Gaaaaah. Don't know why - we were blazing along a few days ago. Then Bam - yesterday it was really slow all of a sudden. Unplugged the modem and wireless router to reset them. Restarted computer numerous times. Still slow! Pages load 1/2 way and freeze. Some take a good minute to load. One measley photo took 2 minutes to upload onto Photobucket whereas I can usually upload 10-15 in 2 minutes. Running a virus scan right now and downloading Spybot to see if it's my computer. Downloading at a mindblowing 11.8 kb/sec. Wow, this is worse than the Dial-up we had years ago....
Hmm....antivirus just updated and did a full scan. Nothing....


_Modified by Nataku at 2:23 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

@Nataku:: Awwww, poor muffin. Welcome to my hell. "I used to be on dialup" people will tell you...like they have any clue what a slow connection is like NOW. 
Anyway....today was about the killing. 
I've been seeing a few more mice than my limit in my greenhouse at work, so set the trapline (4 of the faithful "Victor" traps) In an hour had three customers (none of them left satisfied), three more by the end of the day. That nearly ties last year's totals, so I'd guess there are more. (couldn't believe I got so many in the daytime!) I don't like trapping them, but they need to go. I was gonna take in Puss Puss but she's always across the road in the morning. She'd enjoy a day at work. 








I was going to hit the darkroom again tonight (continuing last night's print-a-thon) but the boy had me helping him unchain his sled track for use on snow. It heaved a big sigh as the rear suspension returned to its normal position!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Nice catch!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, it's a 1/4 to seven in the am and I just got back from work, things seem to be going better in some ways, but they're driving me more insane in others, but whacha gonna do.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

matches even http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cats need bones in their diet
i didn't get an email cathy
geez happy birthday belated
& everyone else with birthdays since


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

MMM Biscuits and Gravy with a pint of 1554. Not sure if its considered a good start to a birthday or a good ending to a long night of work. Either way its yummy and my belly is happy!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so it turns out A1 sway bar bushings are really hard to find


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_so it turns out A1 sway bar bushings are really hard to find









I thought you had scored a set. I might have a set of used ones you can have or use till you get some new ones.
What about some poly ones? http://www.prothane.com/universal.php


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

all I got was the brackets, no bushings. Heh, what you up to tomorrow?







I'm actually thinking about starting the beast up and cruising around for a bit, just to get some 'speed' in my system. The diesel doesn't really satisfy that need


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Was going to see if Sean wanted to work on the 16V some and then Blazer game in the evening. Might have time for a semi quick spin around town. I have not driven the G60 all week so I could use some seat time.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what time would you guys start? Also, should push Karl's car out for the day, and I'll bring a heater with me


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_MMM Biscuits and Gravy with a pint of 1554. Not sure if its considered a good start to a birthday or a good ending to a long night of work. Either way its yummy and my belly is happy!!

Happy birthday! That happens to be my favorite breakfast AND my (currently) favorite beer...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
@Nataku:: Awwww, poor muffin. 










Well, internet problem solved. Only took me a couple days to figure it out. Someone moved the modem and wireless router 3 feet over into a corner of the living room








Amazing what a difference 3 feet will make.... 

Oh, and Happy Birthday Rhett!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








time to go home


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Well Happy Birthday eh? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Hope it's a good one, and that you got to spend it the way you wanted to. MY big one's next year (53), and I think a huge party is in order.








Juat put up the tree, it's a little one (12') so it'll be a snap to decorate. It will have VWs, duckies and lots of fun memories from years gone by added to it. Still hard to believe it's December, even with a dusting of snow drifting down. Headed downstairs for a beer momentarily, and I'll raise it in honour of your birthday, oh driver of the Kia














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

started up the '80 this evening and pulled it into the garage, cold start settings definitely need some tuning








was going to install the Passat TB in it, until I realized that my bins of bolts are at the shop, and I might not have any that are long enough. So off to the shop in the morning, and if I don't have anything in the bin that will fit, off to the hardware store. And then do some MS tuning, and maybe a 'spirited' drive.
Probly won't have time to make it down your way Gordy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Happy birthday, Rhett!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Happy birthday!

And LOL @ 1974 scirocco:
http://www.carbodydesign.com/g...ges/5/


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I did at least do something productive this evening. Got TunerStudio on the Mac to successfully connect to my MS







Now I don't have to dual-boot or run windows in a VM just to tune


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Brian wanted me to post this up in all the holiday cheer. Definitely applies to Christmas gatherings too


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well Happy Birthday eh? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif MY big one's next year (53), and I think a huge party is in order.










I whole-heartedly agree. Name the time & place, I should have some vacation time to burn by then.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_







time to go home









'Nother 40 minutes for me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Mandy and I went to the Dr. yesterday...It is a boy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Oops, fixed that 
_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Mandy and I went to the *sonagropher technician woman* yesterday...It is a boy.









Kind of looks like he's been in some TOOL videos.




_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:20 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Here I am. I need to pay more attention to this forum and check it as often as I check my facebook and email. There's really not much going on here. Car is sick, no surprise it is a Scirocco after all. I am thinking after the first of the year I will really get into getting her fixed. Meanwhile I have to fix the BMW, thanks to a badly placed parking tie at work. But thought I'd stop in and say hello, it seems awfully quiet around here, but I suppose it is the time of year where everyone is to busy to post to much.








The last picture taken before she went into the garage for the Winter. It was supposed to be a fun cruise, till all the coolant leaked out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

It's snowing pretty hard here right now. Not sticking to the ground yet though.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

snowed a bit here last night, just a dusting, and now that the sun is hitting it, it's disappearing quickly. Glad I got the Scirocco in the garage last night


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No snow here. It's been an odd fall to say the least. Just as well since the plow truck is not ready. I'm off to work on that now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's snowing pretty hard here right now. Not sticking to the ground yet though.

MASSIVE flakes!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Imagery:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

starting to stuck near me
winter mode in the mk5 is looking like a better call than it was earlier this week when it was 65


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Working 12 hr night shifts really makes getting things done difficult, there's so little time between getting up and going to work and leaving work and getting to bed that you can't count on having more that an hr to get something accomplished. It takes me longer than that to get setup to do something in the first place.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Hmmmm. Sunny but chilly here. So far I haven't seen a flake this season.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Mandy and I went to the Dr. yesterday...It is a boy.

Woo hooo! Awesome! Now remind me when the new little Scirocco-aholic is due to arrive?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Here I am. I need to pay more attention to this forum and check it as often as I check my facebook and email.

Good call.







So are ya gonna sell off some of the gear from your other hobby to fund more stuff on Sprocket and Erika?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Mandy and I went to the Dr. yesterday...It is a boy.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn - wish it would snow here. There's more snow in Houston, Texas than in Minnesota! There's something wrong with this scenario.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Woo hooo! Awesome! Now remind me when the new little Scirocco-aholic is due to arrive?

End of April. He won't even interfere with my attending Cincy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
End of April. He won't even interfere with my attending Cincy.

Good (dare I say) planning.


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

dose any one in colorado have a mk2 rocco rear buper rebar ? o and the mount for the drivers side ???????? help me o.b one lol


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Good call.







So are ya gonna sell off some of the gear from your other hobby to fund more stuff on Sprocket and Erika?









See look, I checked it again today. And hell yes! We are working on that right now. We're into it for about 2,000 with Erika taken out. I just can't part with that car either. Even if she did infuriate the rocco


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Erika should be fun. Good luck with dumping the equipment!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Hmmmm. Sunny but chilly here. So far I haven't seen a flake this season.

LOL, I logged two and a half hours in my MkI today. WOOHOO!!!! (note to those reading: It is December. I live in Canada) 
I was driving home in the dark (and BTW, those yellow rounds rock my world. Never putting clear beams back in those inner spots) Anyway, I was wondering what brave mosquitoes/bugs were out in the cold weather, then realized it was snow. Not used to seeing it in the MkI eh? No salt, no wetness on the ground even. Hopefully I will do a repeat drive tomorrow. Today went like this: 


















































@John: Good luck with that one. My first was also a boy. What a handful! Challenges are good though, right?
@The one trying to look like me on here ( bug girl ) How the heck are ya? Pat that spoiled red car on the backside for me, wouldja? And give Mike a kick.











_Modified by punchbug at 5:53 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
End of April. He won't even interfere with my attending Cincy.

congrats you guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn website isn't loading for my $1 shipped shoe polish


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dog ripped the face off of his sock monkey


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

....wait, whaaaat?!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I got the dog a sock monkey toy, and now it has no face.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_snowed a bit here last night, just a dusting, and now that the sun is hitting it, it's disappearing quickly. Glad I got the Scirocco in the garage last night









No snow, just a little ice. Nothing like going down the road sideways without even trying







Ah it reminds me of the good ol' Camaro days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, I logged two and a half hours in my MkI today. WOOHOO!!!! (note to those reading: *It is December. I live in Canada*) 
I was driving home in the dark (and BTW, those yellow rounds rock my world. Never putting clear beams back in those inner spots) Anyway, I was wondering what brave mosquitoes/bugs were out in the cold weather, then realized it was snow. Not used to seeing it in the MkI eh? No salt, no wetness on the ground even. Hopefully I will do a repeat drive tomorrow. Today went like this: 




















































Pretty cool you get to drive the MK1 this late in the season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









@John and Mandy: Congrats!
@ the Philly folks: you get snow before me eh...







Fine keep it then.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Crazy fabrication thread.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:39 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I got the dog a sock monkey toy, and now it has no face.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry, he did it while we were asleep I guess, cause I've never actually seen him play with it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm kinda enjoying the winter beater, and with this kind of mileage I'm considering doing an engine swap into the scirocco once the body falls apart on the jetta


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

worked on the cabby today. finally go the new distributor in, along with new CV boots on both sides+outer. New o2 sensor so it doesn't have to run in limp mode anymore. 
Just gotta get the euro front turn signals wired up and she'll be ready for inspection. Registration lapsed in September when she quit running.








today was a good day....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*



punchbug said:


> @The one trying to look like me on here ( bug girl ) How the heck are ya? Pat that spoiled red car on the backside for me, wouldja? And give Mike a kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_


punchbug said:


> @The one trying to look like me on here ( bug girl ) How the heck are ya? Pat that spoiled red car on the backside for me, wouldja? And give Mike a kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






punchbug said:


> Oh LOL yeah, I forgot. I was in your intrawebz messing up your ****. Watching "Apollo 13"...the more I know, the more it astonishes me.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Speaking of Monkey...
http://www.amazon.com/Christma...ot-20
Slingshot Monkey


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if for some reason my car cant make it to cincy again this year, atleast the kia is ready for the ridicule


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Speaking of Monkey...
http://www.amazon.com/Christma...ot-20
Slingshot Monkey

As an owner of the regular "Flying Screaming Monkey," I have to say they are fun. They are even more fun when you buy your young nieces each one for Christmas and it will drive their mother nuts. Thanks for the link Timbo. That's a better deal than I was going to get.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_if for some reason my car cant make it to cincy again this year, atleast the kia is ready for the ridicule


you shouldn't need a kia for the next Cincy, sense you own 2 Sciroccos now







... one should be ready for the trip by June


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
you shouldn't need a kia for the next Cincy, sense you own 2 Sciroccos now







... one should be ready for the trip by June









murphy's law.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Put both cars in the garage for the winter today. Unfortunately it was a day too late and they both got snowed on last night.








Sharing the garage with two others, a Z3 and Chevy truck from ...60's or so:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Speaking of Monkey...
http://www.amazon.com/Christma...ot-20
Slingshot Monkey

I feel the sudden urge to purchase.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

What fun, I have to work on the jetta before I can go to work today, so I'm short on sleep. I spit the alt belt on the way home lastnight/this morning but it was too early to get parts and I was too tired to wait the 2 hrs for the stores to open.
Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's crappy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boring sunday here


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just got home from work. Waiting for Top Gear to be available for download.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nice i just got back from dundalk. i am now officially the proud owner of a 1987 black scirocco 16v








just need to figure out how to get it home once i have a tag. anybody want to ride with me to pick the car up?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_nice i just got back from dundalk. i am now officially the proud owner of a 1987 black scirocco 16v








just need to figure out how to get it home once i have a tag. anybody want to ride with me to pick the car up?

When are you doing it?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

wed is my day off, i was gonna go around 9am, we'd also be going around to pick through the extra parts he has in his garage. ill buy lunch


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Hell, I'm off Wednesday as well. I'll help you out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

people helping people, its a beautiful thing


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Worked on my brother in laws 97 Ram 3500 diesel today,he's so appreciative,he didnt even want to pay me....have to love cheap relatives,lol


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, yep, know that feeling
now, what to cook up for dinner tonight :\


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, found some pork chops in the freezer


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Chicken breasts in rice,followed by some roasted almonds and a couple of beers in the hotub.Watching it rain/sleet/snow.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alteschule)*

Pretzel sticks and diet mtn dew
Oh yeah, and I got the redundat/safety plc working.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hell, I'm off Wednesday as well. I'll help you out.









awesome thank you very much! like i said, we'll get to dig through some of his spare parts (he already gave me a euro 50mm tb) and see some other shop he goes to down there and some celebratory lunch at some point.








ill pm you my info


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Swedish meatballs


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mmm that sounds good


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fried up the porkchops in the cast-iron pan, deglazed it with 1/2c apple juice, added 1Tbsp Dijon Mustard and 3/4Cup whipping cream. Wasn't thickening up quite the way I wanted, so 1Tbsp arrow-root flour in 1/4C water, then mixed that in and let the sauce thicken up.
Was damn good-n-tasty


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_boring sunday here

Fine then, I'll post a heap of pics from my weekend to liven things up around here. 
Saturday: Drove the MkI to the airport. Weather was good, and I called to see if the airplane would foul up my <gulp> plans. I'm assured not. Though when get there, they had to check to see if the flaps were working yet.







Anyway, I failed it preflight, due to a dead extinguisher. So they gave me a second one, you can never be too safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And yeah, I had enough crap with me. Good thing my passenger was tiny. So I get to my first stop and St Kitt's Radio asks me if I can see the Skyway. Sure, no problem. It's right up there if turn on my Xray vision
















(It's that big bridge, you can see it, right?)







Landed, got my stamp, and headed out for the next stop, an hour and a bit away....would my bladder hold?????








Daun, if you look real hard, you'll see a familiar passenger in the front windshield







This is at London. My big effort here was making a big West Jet wait for me to go first. I sure hurried my butt to get out of there, and was glad the Tower didn't make me wait for him to clear out first. Made it back and had a great drive home in my MkI. Hubby phoned and took me out for dinner on the way home. SO glad to get this over with. I've planned this trip 15 times, flew it once with an instructor, but otherwise it's been a big waste of weekends not going anywhere. 
Sunday: The usual routine, get up and check the weather. Looked okay, but winds were gonna be an issue. So no flight to St Thomas yet, but it should be easier to get done than that other one. It's a lot shorter, and easier (no controlled airspace to worry about) So I phone my mom and tell her I'll be over to do their tree (my parents are in their 80s). Anyway, the boy snags me first and asks if I'll help him fish a cable through the trench. Should take five/ten minutes tops.







So we send it through with 100' of rope and the rope's too short







Splice in another hunk of rope and it snags just short of pulling out the other side http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It's hung up on one of the phone lines to my shop, so we detach those from the box and pull out the snag. Yeah, I'm sure if we kept trying this would have pulled out fine http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








What a mess eh? Of course the co-ax is also too short, so I leave him to sort that out and go to finally do the tree at the farm:








Yeah, it was tough. Did I mention it's December? Look at that, blue skies and sunny. Headed back home and some bozo was blocking the road. (He also warned me to stay off the lakeshore road...seems he *may* have alerted the locals to his presence as he "charged the battery"/ "did an Italian tuneup".)








So I somehow used up the "winter fill-up gas" in Klausie (However did THAT happen??







) which meant I had to drive to town. All this driving, it's hateful.







I stopped to take this pic (note, still blue skies):








And a friendly







farm dog came to help me out:








Then I tiptoed along the lakeshore for a few more, here's one:








(I have a Weber 70mm on there, so "tiptoe" is a relative term.







) Sadly, I parked the car and that may be it for this year. Snow is surely coming soon. The MkIIs are already sleeping.












_Modified by punchbug at 7:19 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my lack of being able to get anything done this weekend was clearly made up for by your over-prductiveness


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well I was able to get the redundant PLC ,that has been plaguing everyone for the last 3 weeks, to work properly, now the simulator isn't putting out enough power to run the main panel, so I'm stuck with 7 more hours to go.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get your car fixed up ok?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nope, I bought the new belts but didn't have the time to install them, 12 hr shifts suck for that kind of stuff. I was able to get the car in the shed and up on ramps, I should be done with this night shift dreck by the end of the week and I'll be off until Jan 4. That should give me plenty of time to work on it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahahahahaahah!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L...rages


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fine then, I'll post a heap of pics from my weekend to liven things up around here. 


Wooo hoooo!!!!! Cathy, I'm SOO glad to hear you finally were able to get this in. Now that you know what you're doing, you can fly us to OSH next year.







And driving an Mk 1 in Canada in December? With no snow / salt? Wow... that's just unthinkable!
My weekend was not as exciting. Ran errands Saturday before work. Wooo. Today Andy / Susan / Brad & myself loaded up the Golf and went to a model train show. Afterwards, we picked up a shrubbery, drug it in the house and decorated it, much to the kitten's delight. (We pre-emptively tied it to the wall with some fishing line.) Oh and your ornament from last year was the first thing hung on the tree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Muahahahahaahah!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L...rages


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

hey i need an opinion. a bunch of other vw people in my town want to go to this show.
http://www.daytonawinterjam.com/
and it just so happens its in the middle of my spring break and i have family that is near by. is it crazy to think about driving my car there? a my car is getting a lot of things before then.... but idk.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Afterwards, we picked up a shrubbery, drug it in the house and decorated it, much to the kitten's delight. (We pre-emptively tied it to the wall with some fishing line.) 

Our kitten Rocco has stayed out of the tree entirely. I think he is enjoying the dog hurdling much more than climbing the tree.
Today I drained the coolant out the car. Bright green. Seems to be the tank is the issue. It is a 20$ fix, assuming she behaves the rest of the time.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_hey i need an opinion. a bunch of other vw people in my town want to go to this show.
http://www.daytonawinterjam.com/
and it just so happens its in the middle of my spring break and i have family that is near by. is it crazy to think about driving my car there? a my car is getting a lot of things before then.... but idk. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif worth the trip







... was there last year, meet *saddest6day66* from PA there on Saturday


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_











Eww, who would want to drink milk from a bag? (Wait, I just put some in my coffee...how else would you package it?







)
We do not have provincial drinks because it is all regulated by the Federal Gov't. We have a National Drink:








Gotta fire up a Bob and Doug Christmas Carol soon..."On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...a bee-ee-eer in a tree".....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif worth the trip







... was there last year, meet *saddest6day66* from PA there on Saturday









that is what saddest6day66 is telling me
rumor is his slammed 77 is trying to make the trip. I will likely be up to my eyes in law school work and unable to go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that is what saddest6day66 is telling me
rumor is his slammed 77 is trying to make the trip. I will likely be up to my eyes in law school work and unable to go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Remind me of that show in a year's time. It would be SO awesome to rock the bug covered with dried Northern Road Slime. I am SO doing that in 2011!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hi everybody!
Well, Laura's new Job is nutty. She's corporate now.







It's been a lot of stress on her so far, but she's trying to get acclimated and relax. It's a big change when you go from being unemployed for 9 months, then all of a sudden, get thrown in a crazy, high-energy corporate environment when she really isn't sure what her actual job *is* yet. She's a trooper though. And, in 4 months, it will be over.
In Diesel news, I re-did the intercooler piping a little bit and fixed the boost leak. (I think) I also needed to turn the max fuel screw up A FULL TURN just to get enough heat to spool the turbo. Now she hits 15 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Smoke is completely gone by 10. Hmm. Need more fuel.







We'll get our new head gasket in this week and swap it out this weekend hopefully. Also, a local dubber is going to let me borrow his dial indicator so I can actually set the injection timing correctly. Bonus!
Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

our 3 cats & the christmas tree...
i could go on for days


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Our kitten Rocco has stayed out of the tree entirely. I think he is enjoying the dog hurdling much more than climbing the tree.


Good kitty. Ours hasn't exactly climbed the tree, but is intensely curious about it.

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Today I drained the coolant out the car. Bright green. Seems to be the tank is the issue. It is a 20$ fix, assuming she behaves the rest of the time.

Good news! Keep pluggin' away at it.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

now that it's colder & way drier air inside 
sometimes when i pet the cats static electricity starts up
so i try to stop it by keeping 1 hand on the cat
then you can feel it going through that side too
freaks the cats out
good problems


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hardrocco rolled in last night ~11:30
20 degrees when I left for work this morning


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that is what saddest6day66 is telling me
rumor is his slammed 77 is trying to make the trip. I will likely be up to my eyes in law school work and unable to go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i may do it just because it's during spring break and me and my friend will drive down and split gas money etc. it's not like 20 some hours is that long of a drive....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

made a baller gift for the drfrasercrane for x-mas/birthday...sorry cant post pics till after December 22nd


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_made a baller gift for the drfrasercrane for x-mas/birthday[/img] 

Ill be the judge of that


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Our kitten was interested in the lights when we were stringing them but he hasn't noticed the tree itself at all. Which surprises me because this is a cat that is literally scaling the walls of the house.
It is snowing today! It isn't sticking to anything yet but it is getting colder, by the end of the night I think we will have had our first real snow fall.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

our cat came downstairs and chewed on the tree a little bit, but has left it alone since that
gonna go out and grab a beer and some lunch with hardrocco. Pics later.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Apparently we have some sort of snowstorm moving towards us. I'm getting my winter tires put on today and hoping Amber does the same. Still, with this being the Twin Cities Metro, I don't believe it until I see it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Apparently we have some sort of snowstorm moving towards us. I'm getting my winter tires put on today and hoping Amber does the same. Still, with this being the Twin Cities Metro, I don't believe it until I see it. 

Yeah, they're calling for it late Tuesday night here. (Fingers crossed for a snow day Wednesday). Black ice currently. 
@ Marc...nice bagged milk!
Fat cat sits beside the tree, he thinks he's on an outdoors adventure. The two girl cats ignore it. But last year all three were WAAAY too interested. Turned out they had a deer mouse treed half way up the trunk.










_Modified by punchbug at 6:19 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Jim and I have decided to close down JimboTimbo.com - it was awesome, and we had fun, but all good things must come to an end!
Jim is now going on tour with a Frank Zappa tribute Band. CONGRATULATIONS, JIM!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Jim is now going on tour with a Frank Zappa tribute Band. CONGRATULATIONS, JIM!

Very cool indeed!
Hey Jim! Shut up and play yer guit......uh, drums!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Jim and I have decided to close down JimboTimbo.com - it was awesome, and we had fun, but all good things must come to an end!
Jim is now going on tour with a Frank Zappa tribute Band. CONGRATULATIONS, JIM!

Cool for Jim, and does this mean my Forest green MkI sweatshirt is now a collectible? I really like it, and thanks for making it eh?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Jim and I have decided to close down JimboTimbo.com - it was awesome, and we had fun, but all good things must come to an end!


Are there any more shirts available?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
gonna go out and grab a beer and some lunch with hardrocco. Pics later.

Coolness! It was nice to see him again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anybody got a known working 8v idle air stabilizer sitting around? 
Since the snow started flying, I think it's time to start taking about random CIS bits and trying to figure out my cold-starting problems.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@ Marc...nice bagged milk!


Post erased by mistake. Here it is again.








So Chris, what makes you think you need a new ISV?
Did you take it apart?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, it was an interesting afternoon to say the least. Had a nice lunch at the Rogue Public Ale House w/ Jerome, then the real fun began







on the way to the brewpub, the oil light in the caddy started flashing while the engine was idling. Rev'd the engine a bit, oil light turns off. hmmm... Thought I might be low on oil, decided to not worry about it till after lunch. 3 hours later... go out, check the oil, add a little (thanks Jerome!), and start it up. Oil light takes a second to turn off, but it does, and seems fine. So we part ways. I begin heading north, into the rush-hour traffic to get home, he heads off to visit a friend on the west side of town. About 30 minutes later, I am sitting on the freeway, idling, and the oil light comes on again







Made it off the freeway and to a nearby NAPA. Check my oil, still fine. Hmm. So I call my friend Joey (owner/operator of Double J Motorwerks), he says to start by replacing the pressure switches. I check with NAPA, they have them, but at the warehouse, other side of town. Joey has some at his shop. Call Jen, she heads down, so I am sitting in the car, can't run the motor, and it is 20ish degrees, with a brisk wind from the east (COLD!). 45 minutes later (damn you 'rush' hour traffic), she arrives and we head to Joey's to get the switches. Get *back* to NAPA, had to borrow a crecent wrench to replace them, but the oil light still stays on. Ok, Joey says it is likely the oil pump. Ok, that means I need to tow it to the shop. Head back home, get a tow-strap and a front bumper to put on the truck, then head back to Portland to get the truck. Put the bumper on the truck, and tow it back to the shop. Turns out Jen is pretty good at towing cars at freeway speed


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Nope, but if I'm going through the trouble of taking off my intake manifold in December, I'm making sure I have a working one sitting around


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, speaking of Canadia, Jerome left me most of a case of Kokanee, so I am consuming a few now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_heh, speaking of Canadia, Jerome left me most of a case of Kokanee, so I am consuming a few now.

You've earned them!! What a day for the Caddy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

I have a couple kicking around.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We had a great party. sorry no pics just yet. I think the cameras actualy didn't come out. 
Not much else happened beside us getting some snow. We are supposed to get some good stuff tonight and tomorrow though!! They are saying up to 12 inches and windy. Blizzard like conditions and all. I might have to add even more weight to the truck!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ Ok, Joey says it is likely the oil pump. 

I'd get a good actual oil pressure reading at idle before I'd replace the oil pump. Is the Caddy a diesel?
You should be able to pull the connector on the high-pressure switch (on the oil filter flange), start it, and rev it to 3000 rpms, the buzzer should sound. If not, there is a problem with the oil pressure warning circuit somewhere.
What I ended up doing with my project Golf, (since I had the oil pressure light blinking at me when I first started up the rebuilt engine) was to go out and buy one of the cheap-o mechanical gauges for $17 at Advance, and get a metric brake line, cut it, and attach the compression fitting from the gauge to the brake line. It leaked a little, but at least I could get a true oil pressure reading- it only needed to be on there for a few minutes anyway. I found out later I had the switches reversed.








Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

i've only seen 1 aftermarket oil pump fail ever
always the buzzer @ 2700 rpm


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Everyone! In 9 days I will be emerging from my cave lol...can't wait for this semester to be over!! How is everyone else doing?? Sorry I've just been lurking for the past couple months or so.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

i've got more post than you now!
i wish i always had something nice to say
it's like post dramatic stress disorder


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I'd get a good actual oil pressure reading at idle before I'd replace the oil pump. 
Definitely seconded. The flasher/buzzer in some VWs is known to get flakey. No clue on your Caddy, but I've seen it over and over with Foxes - they just go nuts and do their own thing. Highly frustrating. So for sure put a real pressure gauge on there before you tear the motor apart.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, definitely going to get a mechanical pressure gauge on there before I do anything to it. We've got one at the shop, I just have to be willing to go down and freeze my arse off for a while. was 14 degrees this morning when Jen brought me to work


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

winter's here
went to install my wide band yesturday
put on some coveralls, then what's the difference ??
have to fold the wire in half to fish it through the gromet...
gromet is solid
wire is solid
tape wont stick & cracks
worried about cracking wire & cis boots
not to the point i can't see through my breath yet
a few weeks ago it was 70
i miss 70


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Own!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahaha


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

proper:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhfcdQf1QA


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lunch time








homemade Elk stroganoff and homemade Shoofly Pie


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that my bank account will soon be depleated of all funds.......


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's how mine is right now :\


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If anyone is interested in google wave, let me know. I have a ton of invites.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ditto


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmm - I'd like to check this out. PM sent.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

responded


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hooray! Lost Season 5 is out now







I <3 netflix instant watch


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm at work again and it sucks, again.
Yeah, my company sent out an email, they're trying to be hip and trendy, so they want us to become fans on facebook and follow them on twitter and watch their videos on youtube, but they block all of those sites so we're supposed to do this from our home computers. I'm thinking that the only people that will be doing that will be the useless suckups.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_If anyone is interested in google wave, let me know. I have a ton of invites.


I have lots of invites too!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

So the big excitement of the evening ( besides marking







and waiting for the big storm) is a mouse in the living room (another sign of winter in the country) No worries, Diesel is on it. 








Which means it will die peacefully of old age. He gets tired out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^thats quite the mouse trap you have there.^
im all set to go get my car tomorrow. get to leave it at work for a bit too so i can work on it when it gets slow


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

The 74 mnph winds last night played havoc w/me.....but not bad....I didn't get much sleep.....but I didn't look in the garage till today to see the damage........again...Scirocco get's away with scars,just plain lucky I am..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









How did he get that beer glass to sit on top of his camera?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*









hadn't noticed that


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_^thats quite the mouse trap you have there.^
im all set to go get my car tomorrow. get to leave it at work for a bit too so i can work on it when it gets slow

Oh yeah, I sleep well at night knowing he's on duty.







The mouse is still here somewhere, the girls are "working". Fat cat's sister has OCD about mousing...we have to watch that she eats when there's one around since SHE never goes off duty. Grey guy's working on his girth ATM. 
Ice pellets and rain this morning...not enough to keep me home.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Stupid weather. Snowing last night, I wake up this morning to retarded winds and 55* F, it's supposed to drop under 30* by 5:00 and move back to snow. Then it's -10* F wind chill tomorrow. WTF!?!?
Had a dentist appointment yesterday. $200 for a clean and X-ray, what a ripoff. I also have to go back to get 4 "spots" fixed, at a cost of... wait for it.... $550.







Not sure how I am gonna pay that. I've got $400 of chiropractor bills to pay and I have no idea how much my Carpel Tunnel surgery is going to cost, which, by the way, needs to be done in the next month or two, says the doctor.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

"diesel"s R fast








was that photo shopped onto the cat









i always wondered how the other side lived
waited over the summer for the dental college to reopen
student wouldn't take my $30, said it was her cost
gave me a referall for cavities too, but considering they keep coming back in the same place...i'll just get them all done once b4 i die
also showed me a new brushing technique "modified bass", works great
my last $25K, broken femur surgery, with titanium
only cost $2K, when "university of kansas" hospital looked over my finances, emergency arrival, no ins.
i've got degenerative disk & torn L5S1, pilates tape has done infinitely more than all the physical therapy & their techniques...just sayin
i've traded work to chiropractors, nitrogen effect doesn't last long 4 me

snow, 12 degrees & 40 mph wind, 
bald live axel fords should be the only things living the driveway today


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh yeah, I sleep well at night knowing he's on duty.







The mouse is still here somewhere, the girls are "working". Fat cat's sister has OCD about mousing...we have to watch that she eats when there's one around since SHE never goes off duty. Grey guy's working on his girth ATM. 
Ice pellets and rain this morning...not enough to keep me home. 

Shoot the damn cats......Killer is on duty!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

slow day


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

We had 3 inches of snow as of 11pm last night. By morning it was nothing but slushy wet. By 11am it was raining. By 12:30 the wind had started and the rain had stopped. Now it's windy, I'm waiting for the power to go out. We are supposed to get between 1-8inches of snow tonight, starting around sun down. Bitter cold. Winter has arrived.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I blame Al Gore.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally drove MY scirocco today. what a treat it was. 
thanks again to chris for taking me down there to get it and waiting around for the air pockets to get worked out. 
triple square bits are to be ordered soon and the axle problem will be gone. after that its a nother cluster and some brake work. and of course the headlights will be rewired.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get a set of 'dental' picks as well, use them to clean out the heads of the triple square bolts, and then use a hammer to tap the bit into them before trying to loosen them up.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that is an excellent tip. i shall indeed! thank you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
thanks again to chris for taking me down there to get it and waiting around for the air pockets to get worked out. 

No problem.








Nice meeting you, I think your car will be pretty sweet as soon as you fix that axle.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i agree, it will be quite nice to see that quaife in action once i get the axle in








those brakes do need work tho.
you mentioned that the problem in the column was some bearing, what exactly is that called and who would have them?


_Modified by woody16v at 2:52 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

It's the bottom steering column bearing. You can get them from the dealer.
A good writeup is here:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3571059
The part # of the bearing is 171 419 517. You might also need the race that goes onto the column shaft, which is part # 171 419 518 A.
A lot of times you can just show the bearing back into the column and put a ziptie under it to hold it in place for a while longer.
In other news, my BMW has a bad ball joint, so I've ordered a new control arm for it. My front tires are also pretty well destroyed because the alignment is off. I ordered some snow tires today, control arm will go in on Saturday (as long as it doesn't rain/snow), alignment will be done Monday or Tuesday. In the meantime, I put a pair of the BBS RSs on, just until I get the new tires in an mounted (probably next weekend).


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

y thank you. and i believe rs's on an old 5series deserves pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
guess ill be going to the vw dealer soon


_Modified by woody16v at 2:55 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Bah - 7 degrees with a -11 windchill. About 1 1/2 weeks ago it was 45 degrees. The 7" of snow we were supposed to get was more like 4", and most of it is blown up against the house due to the insane winds we had last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Had a dentist appointment yesterday. $200 for a clean and X-ray, what a ripoff. I also have to go back to get 4 "spots" fixed, at a cost of... wait for it.... $550.







Not sure how I am gonna pay that.  I've got $400 of chiropractor bills to pay and I have no idea how much my Carpel Tunnel surgery is going to cost, which, by the way, needs to be done in the next month or two, says the doctor. 

If you lived closer you could visit Amber and have a full set of X-rays and a full cleaning done for around $50.








Anyway, I hear ya on the astronomical dental bill. I had to get a ton of cavaties filled and have a tooth capped. It went over my $3000/yr dental coverage so now I gotta pay $400 out of pocket








Perfect timing, right when my daily driver starts to have problems and I still have 5 Christmas presents to buy....










_Modified by Nataku at 2:57 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_I blame Al Gore. 

damn him and his internets.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_
Shoot the damn cats......Killer is on duty!

Shouldn't you be building a helicopter or something? 








And I have a better idea. Get the kid to move out.








You can take the goofy hound with you too!!

@El Drifto No PS on that mouse pic, he's just that bad. Here he is losing at arm wrestling http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








And we have 30 gusting 44 knots of wind right now, but it's still above freezing. That will change, and we could get lake effect out of it. Yay.











_Modified by punchbug at 4:29 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Snow here Friday...I went and bought a couple used studded snow tires for the Rebel.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

hi


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'sup Tyler


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Stuck here at work again tonight, but it looks like it might be the last day of it, for awhile, then almost 3 wks of vac and holiday, WOOT!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Well, an update. Fat cat just walked by with the mouse in his mouth. Carrying it by its tail, and it looked dead till he set it down. The hunt continues. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ola! How's everyone this evening?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not too shabby, Jen is making almond rocca and fudge right now


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm having MGD and eating Noir Extreme cookies. My feet are cold though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we got the fireplace (gas, fail) going, I'm sitting in my recliner next to it, and have a Kokanee at my side


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Guess I better get Harper (our mutt) over here to warm my feet up


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finishing up Lost Season 5 now


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Watching one of Arnie's best movies, The Running Man


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Had a dentist appointment yesterday. $200 for a clean and X-ray, what a ripoff. I also have to go back to get 4 "spots" fixed, at a cost of... wait for it.... $550.










Check out your nearest dental hygiene school. We do it for MUCH cheaper, and I would assume most schools accept insurance (except Delta, which kind of hates us lol). Cleanings at my school are $36 and xrays are $20 for bitewings (four total, bite down the little cardboard thingy that sticks out) and $40 for a full mouth series (bitewings + 16 other "pictures" of the rest of your teeth). It's usually a steal AND it benefits the students. Ask me how I know








Anyway, just my two cents. I'll stop talking about my boring life now








Edit: oops, didn't read down far enough to see that Brian already kind of covered this...sorry.


_Modified by Konomi at 10:13 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Ola! How's everyone this evening?


You sure sound chipper! 
I'm marking a stoichiometry assignment/ drinking a Keith's White/consoling the mouse releaser/watching Ice Pilots. Wind is now gusting to 45kts and whistling through the trees outside.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just finished watching Lost, now I have to wait for Season 6 to start up in February







they are pro's at leaving you hanging.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Ola! How's everyone this evening?


Ok I suppose. Have been having a relatively busy day at work, has slacked off a bit now, yay! Contemplating how the heck I can get to Chicago on the uber cheap Saturday. Since I've not been able to come up with a good way to do that, looks like JediLynne's instead, but only because I can split the gas on that trip. (I can't believe I'm gonna roadtrip the Tundra @ 15mpg.)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Anybody who has ever complained about a Bosch or Lucas electrical system has never driven an XJ Cherokee in the winter


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahaha
I miss my XJ


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ok I suppose. Have been having a relatively busy day at work, has slacked off a bit now, yay! Contemplating how the heck I can get to Chicago on the uber cheap Saturday. Since I've not been able to come up with a good way to do that, looks like JediLynne's instead, but only because I can split the gas on that trip. (I can't believe I'm gonna roadtrip the Tundra @ 15mpg.)

Yikes!! I don't want to know what kind of mileage the Rebel gets, I just put gas in it every other day


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yikes!! I don't want to know what kind of mileage the Rebel gets, I just put gas in it every other day









Well the good news is that I managed to get the Jetta TDI fired up today. It's got a date to install a new timing belt and water pump on Monday, and I've got some snows lined up for it as well. (Need to clean up the rims a bit.) Won't help for this weekend, but the rest of the winter should be a little less painful on the wallet.
Ok, almost time to run my final reports and go home for the night. 3-day work week FTW!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Check out your nearest dental hygiene school. We do it for MUCH cheaper, and I would assume most schools accept insurance 

Dental insurance? HA! I guess you need a real job for that kind of thing.







Thanks for the tips though. I guess the good side is, the "spots" that need fixing are all minor, sorta in-between a sealant and a filling. Which is good, since I only have had one filling in my life so far and having dental work done is about my least favorite thing in the world.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_just finished watching Lost, now I have to wait for Season 6 to start up in February







they are pro's at leaving you hanging.

No kidding. My wife and I are going through withdrawal.
Brendan


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

It is a balmy -3*F outside, and according to our local news, it *FEELS* like it's -19*F. Oh, but it's sunny.







Yeah, still not convinced I should leave the house for the last day of classes/clinic.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Since I've not been able to come up with a good way to do that, looks like JediLynne's instead, but only because I can split the gas on that trip. (I can't believe I'm gonna roadtrip the Tundra @ 15mpg.)

At least you'll have a comfortable ride! And we'll have fun, and when you get here we can take the wagon everywhere.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

started my morning with a trip down to my shop to see how the oil pressure checks out in the Caddy. Attempted to do so last night, but after sitting outside for 24+ hours, my coolant was slush







So I shuffled cars around and the Caddy is in the shop, but the Super Scirocco is outside in the cold







Got to the shop this morning, coolant was liquid again, but temp in the shop was below freezing, ran the block-heater for a bit, till the block was ~55 degrees, hooked up the oil pressure gauge, and fired it up. Only got ~80 psi, need it to be closer to 90 or 100, tonights fun activities will likely include pulling the oil pan and seeing if anything is clogging the intake screen


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Shouldn't you be building a helicopter or something? 
_Modified by punchbug at 4:29 PM 12-9-2009_


I can't believe you post all of those pics from dial up....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

The BMWs are angry with the cold. It reads 10degrees on the computer on the 85. Slow start and VERY stiff. I think it's time for a new battery.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
At least you'll have a comfortable ride! And we'll have fun, and when you get here we can take the wagon everywhere.

This is true. Providing Chris is feeling better. He still wants to go look at a 16v in Cincinnati tomorrow and said he was feeling a bit better tonight. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Maybe I shouldn't say this, but work has been unusually slow & quiet tonight. I'm making great progress reading a book.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Finally home from work...had to sing this evening (our annual staff "Artsy Christmas" performance). Our choir is now a "vocal emsemble", but we were well recieved. And for the record, women's dress clothing is useless in winter. Back to my casual stuff for work tomorrow.
In Scirocco-ish news, my garage door was frozen to the floor. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Not that the Roccs are going anywhere. This winter wind just never lets up!


_Modified by punchbug at 7:39 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

I can't believe you post all of those pics from dial up....

I can't believe you are lurking around the Scirocco forums with "us wierdos". Don't you have a sooty old big truck forum to visit or something?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ugh, the Rebel took a long time to start this morning...even with a new battery. I guess 15W40 is a bit too thick for this cold.
Tomorrow will be warmer...with a chance of snow


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_

I can't believe you post all of those pics from dial up....


Priceless.















Here. My Scirocco next to a big ass truck. Let me show you it.








I am just done installing Win 7 64. Pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whos has it? Fun tips? Story?










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:23 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

LOL, we need to do a pic like that in our driveway. Then I could post it up three days later on dialup!
Dang, OWN. Now I have to post up a picture. 











_Modified by punchbug at 4:59 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Whos has it? Fun tips? Story?










dont have it but it sounds like a strool bory co


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

sorry
couldn't resist
after all the coughing
TCL cured me @ 1000 post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_guess 15W40 is a bit too thick for this cold.

nonsense







That's what I'm running in the Caddy, getting well over 100psi after the truck has set outside all night


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i used to run harley 50w in my 1.6 scir
it didn't have an oil cooler & i would see 150C+ oil temps 
back & forth to school
i couldn't get it started for a month one winter
road racers use 10w30 or thinner
hope that helps


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am just done installing Win 7 64. Pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whos has it? Fun tips? Story?










Love it. Testing it on a laptop at work. 1G RAM, single-core celeron, and it FLIES, with all special effects turned ON.
Strangely enough, plays DVD's without stuttering now, with XP, it would stutter. Not sure how they did that. The Media Center is really amazing, with integrated WinTV, etc...
I'm sure you've figured out the window manipulation with the windows key+arrow keys, (or drag to left, right, or top) also the "grab and shake" to minimize all windows except the one you are dragging. I also love the updated alt+tab and windows+tab switching. I can't wait to see a touchscreen-enabled install. I've heard it is mind-blowing. 
I hate to admit it, but MS finally did something right.







Testing Office 2k10 beta also, I hated office 2007 but so far 2k10 is pretty good.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well today was a huge cup of _FAIL_ I went out and changed the belts on my jetta, after it spit the alt belt last week, found that most of the bolts were missing, wrong, or worn out, so off I go to the store for new bolts, took the alt bracket along to test the size, and left the bracket in the cart when I left, Feh, had to drive back to the store,thankfuly someone found it in the cart and set it aside. So after replacing about 6 bolt, with a few left to go, I finally had it back together, fired it up and heard an awful noise. It seems that the bearings are shot on the alt, Oh Joy, Oh Rapture, now I have to track down a new/rebuilt alt for a jetta turbo diesel. Maybe I'll give Hans a call and see if he has anything kicking around out there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that sucks Brian.
spent the first part of my day at work, then took the afternoon and ran around town buying (mostly) small parts, one item of note is the proper bolts to use the passat TB in the Scirocco







ah ****, just realized I left the gasket for that at my buddy's house :\


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
nonsense







That's what I'm running in the Caddy, getting well over 100psi after the truck has set outside all night

Good oil pressure yes...but thick oil + high compression + freezing temps = the engine turns over a lot slower when cold.
I have to admit that it hasn't failed to start yet...just takes a while longer.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i had a big box of misc parts in the hatch, went through them yesterday and realized that many of them have only part numbers or very gerneral descriptions (i.e. "o-ring") but i thing theres a whole set of injector shrouds and injector o-rings. theres definitely a water pump housing and backup light switch (which the car needs) but alot of this stuf i cannot identify.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

toss up some pics and measurements, I'll bet we can identify most of it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well it's official...they are now using salt on the road




































Why?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3358921
when i saw this link i was like [email protected]#$ why the hell is she selling her wheels then saw it wasn't zgirl.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Well it's official...they are now using salt on the road




































Why?

So your car rots out/ They have it on the roads here but as brine. No snow to speak of, but it's cold, so a shift of wind will bring lake effect. The boy went North yesterday; not sure how far he got since the roads are all closed where he went. He's got big truck and about four sleds/friends, so he'll survive.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_









People who don't hang out in TCL might not get the joke, but this drawing is hilarious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit: Win 7 64 + Intel SSD = WIN!
... complete reboot, including loging in, in around 50 seconds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:07 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Love the diagram! What kind of SSD are you using?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

took the dog to see Santa today, and now we are making Chocolate Chip Cookies. BBQ Chicken pizza for dinner tonight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

I actually got quite a bit done today. I changed the lower control arm on the 524, put the gas tank for the 4Runner back together, then installed taillight gaskets in my Dad's 635.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

sweet! will do when i get the time- been stupid busy between work, the new automobile and preparing for my sisters wedding. but after the 22nd i think my christmas/new years/birthday present to myself will be a long day of work on the rocco. 
i really should have gone with the historic tags, passing inspection is going to take alot of work!!!! maybe since my sis moved out i can keep 2 parking spaces at the house.... that way i have a beater for when it gets real nasty out


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









In other news, I finally found a copy of this today: 









Star Wars Disco-Goodness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX9nsq0nCc0


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

finally got the turn signals hooked up on anne's cabby. and only 4 months past registration she can finally get an inspection.
woop.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_finally got the turn signals hooked up on anne's cabby. and only 4 months past registration she can finally get an inspection.
woop.









Awesome news! Can't wait to see it...(and consequently want to set fire to the sad Cabby I can never find time to fix up here







...she deserves better) 
Anyway, here's an online pic of me last weekend that was pointed out to me by my instructor. I thought it was pretty cool!
http://www.airliners.net/photo...0dd77

Just check out the 70's goodness in all that brown striping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Took her for another adventure today (still need to dump pictures such as they are), but no MkI driving to and from this time. Winter is here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 4:39 PM 12-12-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 4:44 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
http://www.airliners.net/photo...0dd77


Neat pic!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Well, $230 later and I have a rebuilt alt, and I still have several bolts to replace, but it will be easier to get to them with the alt out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
http://www.airliners.net/photo...0dd77

Just check out the 70's goodness in all that brown striping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Took her for another adventure today (still need to dump pictures such as they are), 

Sounds familiar. My "not a plan" C for the weekend ended up being partially about taking advantage of the gorgeous blue skies. Ran a bit over 13 gallons through the 172... pics later.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, what a day








short of it, water heater busted in the building our shop is in. The utilities closet that it is in is just behind the back wall of our space, with a non-fuctional door in-between. Water filled the utilities closet, the ran under that door, under our fridge, and proceded to fill our shop about 1", everywhere. Pulled up the bay door, and a wave of water came out







Not all is lost tho, just a box of PVWs was damaged.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Anyway, here's an online pic of me last weekend that was pointed out to me by my instructor. I thought it was pretty cool!
http://www.airliners.net/photo...0dd77

Just check out the 70's goodness in all that brown striping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Took her for another adventure today (still need to dump pictures such as they are), but no MkI driving to and from this time. Winter is here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is that you in the C 152 ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sounds familiar. My "not a plan" C for the weekend ended up being partially about taking advantage of the gorgeous blue skies. Ran a bit over 13 gallons through the 172... pics later.


Cool, I only went through 8.1USgal supposedly (But YJL leaks herself down to the 3/4 mark through the overflow, so who knows how much I lost on the ground...sounds like a Waco I know....) , and did 70 kts there, and a whopping 110KTs on the way back. 40mins to get there, 20 home. Flew over an Ercoupe too Daun, but I couldn't see it...just heard him call position. There's a very handsome one on the front page of the trader ATM too. C-FYXA...that would be a mouthful.
Anyway, I'm home to get this house in order today. First full day off I've had in ages. I intend to use it well. Sadly that will not include Scirocco driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is that you in the C 152 ?

Yep. (Well, me and my co-piot Chilly Willy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







) On my first adventure into a Class C airport on my own (part of that 200 mile trip that I planned ten times before I could go). 
At that point the tower was making a big Westjet wait for me to get out of Dodge (and head home). Which I did as quickly as possible!
The one good thing about this flying is you can still do it when salt's on the roads. Kind of takes the edge off the Scirocco cravings. 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:36 AM 12-13-2009_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The one good thing about this flying is you can still do it when salt's on the roads. Kind of takes the edge off the Scirocco cravings. 
_Modified by punchbug at 5:36 AM 12-13-2009_

This explains my overwhelming desire to go flying right now! To bad people here fly for a living and not for fun


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:54 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
This explains my overwhelming desire to go flying right now! To bad people here fly for a living and not for fun









Patience there grasshopper. The next stage of the addiction is generally a MkI.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm at work. It's pouring.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah it is, its not very motivating. 
maybe i can work up the desire to actually finish my part of the painting here at the house. 
edit: my first page own, awesome








not the best pic but its a pic


_Modified by woody16v at 10:29 AM 12-13-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
not the best pic but its a pic


Is it your car? If so, then it IS the best picture! 
Crappy and rainy here, but 'm putting up Christmas stuff, so it's fine!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

warming up here a bit, think it's around 45 outside now







making a lemon meringue pie


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Is it your car? If so, then it IS the best picture! 
Crappy and rainy here, but 'm putting up Christmas stuff, so it's fine!

you know that's a good point, it is my car. and im pretty stoked about that fact.

also crappy and rainy here, but it is time for the sunday afternoon nap now that ive finished some more painting in the house.
also trying to decide if its better to replace my blown up power steering rack with a manual piece or with another power piece and just loop the hoses. am definitely going to get rid of the pump and what not.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_warming up here a bit, think it's around 45 outside now







making a lemon meringue pie

Still chilly here, 32degrees and snowing.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was grossly mis-led by our thermometer, didn't think the house with sun on it provided much warmth, but as soon as the clouds rolled in, temp is down to 36 now


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Finally finished this damn thing yesterday. I might have a working motorcycle for... January
















Scirocco content:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_also trying to decide if its better to replace my blown up power steering rack with a manual piece or with another power piece and just loop the hoses. am definitely going to get rid of the pump and what not.

Manual racks are nice, but it's difficult to find the knuckle that attaches it to the column.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

just had the timing belt, h20 pump and t-stat replaced on the a4 (no Bentley so no DIY) and it's like a new car.
I actually have heeat now, no more engine codes, and much better acceleration.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Booha1)*

Trying to put heads on the plowtruck. They came off a parts truck, which ran fine. Only problem was rust. I had to air chisel the heads off 5 manifold bolts. Getting the driver's head ready to go on and what do I see? The rest of the bolts snapped in the head. Easy out time! I hope it goes better than every one I ever used on my Dakota, because they all snapped in the heads.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
you know that's a good point, it is my car. and im pretty stoked about that fact.
.

Exactly what I was talking about!!!! I'm just nuts about mine, but winter sucks. 
So perhaps now would be a good time to discuss what your cars have asked Santa for! Mine, of course, have asked for peace on earth, so y'all can go ahead and be greedy babies and ask for cams and engines and things that go whoosh and such. So...what's on the winter wish list?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_just had the timing belt, h20 pump and t-stat replaced on the a4 (no Bentley so no DIY) and it's like a new car.
I actually have heeat now, no more engine codes, and much better acceleration.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I *was* going to go out and play with some of the MS cold-start settings and such, but the car isn't cranking for some reason, and my electrical tool-box is at the shop, so no troubleshooting that issue right now.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Manual racks are nice, but it's difficult to find the knuckle that attaches it to the column.

thats the result my searching showed as well, or the decision would be super easy. but if i get a new rack it still heeds to be lubricated (other purpose of the p/s fluid) but a manual rack would pass inspection whereas my inop power rack will not. i have till the end of jan to get it to pass but all in all i really should have gotten historic tags















unless i luck out and stumble across a knuckle somewhere


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

It's not too late to go the historic route.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, about to order a ton of wiring connectors, managed to find that the OEM spade connectors are AMP 'Faston' and 'Fastin-Faston' style (uninsulated-no cover, and uninsulated-covered, respectively). Can order them from DigiKey, but it's adding up to quite the order to get all the connectors I want. minimums of 100 on most of the parts.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's not too late to go the historic route.









that alternative is becoming more and more attractive the more i look at this car, besides if i can fins a place to park keeping the sentra might not be that bad of an idea


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

It's only a matter of time until you end up with half a dozen non-running German cars in your yard.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

really wish I had my electrical tool box here so I could go out in the garage and work on the car


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_really wish I had my electrical tool box here so I could go out in the garage and work on the car 
On the plus side, there's that pie calling you. How'd it turn out? (Lemon meringue is one of my favorites...)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

turned out pretty good, though Jen cut into it a bit too soon, was still pretty warm, so the filling kinda oozed into the empty slice, but it sure is tasty. Haven't made one in about 6 years, so I am pleased.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Chit.

Chat.
berk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's only a matter of time until you end up with half a dozen non-running German cars in your yard.









No reason to stop at six though. They're happier in large herds, and after a while you don't even have to look for them...they find you. We're awaiting MkII Jetta number four here (had to stop and think for a minute there), but one will have to go get crushed to clear a spot. This one found us, and may as well have a complete one instead of a stripped one.
On the topic of pie...mmmmm...I think I need a lemon one in my near future. Coffee will have to do for now.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No reason to stop at six though. They're happier in large herds, and after a while you don't even have to look for them...they find you. We're awaiting MkII Jetta number four here (had to stop and think for a minute there), but one will have to go get crushed to clear a spot. This one found us, and may as well have a complete one instead of a stripped one.
On the topic of pie...mmmmm...I think I need a lemon one in my near future. Coffee will have to do for now. 

and i was trying to move to a house that already has about 8 in the yard a wide spectrum of vws


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
and i was trying to move to a house that already has about 8 in the yard a wide spectrum of vws

Nice! Most people would find that a downside...we really are an odd bunch here eh? It's fun for me thinking back to how excited I was when I got that first 16V...she kept breaking, and then I'd get her fixed and drive her (and














) and I just knew I'd keep on fixing her till she got reliable. She's been great the last five years or so I'd say. It took jealousy to get her to behave (right when i got the MkI she shaped up)
















After the bumper-jetison-at-Neon-during-race incident










_Modified by punchbug at 5:02 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Manual racks are nice, but it's difficult to find the knuckle that attaches it to the column.

I also have first hand experience in that a non-functioning power rack is MUCH stiffer than a proper manual rack.
I don't have so much dislike for VW power steering like I used to. I like the quicker ratio of the power rack and the assist is light enough that you still feel like you have control of the car. I like it so much I'll be adding it to my mk1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Though in a stripped down, raw A1 Rabbit or Scirocco, nothing completes the package like manual steering.








Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

We have two running, two non running. Searching for both MK1 (although hoping this has been found







) and new daily. That will make us a 6 car German family. For two people. I am already making plans to annex the neighbors property for more garage space.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish I had my own place, with some room for a shop/garage







sucks having to drive 15 minutes across town to look at my 76.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

who farted?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_who farted?
You know what they say, "The smeller's the feller"...


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
that alternative is becoming more and more attractive the more i look at this car, besides if i can fins a place to park keeping the sentra might not be that bad of an idea

You should definitely go historic. It's cheaper for the actual registration itself, no inspection, and best of all, no emmissions testing. Ever.
I finally got mine to pass inspection, but couldn't get it through emmissions (it wasn't running-big surprise there), so I just kept getting extensions on the emissions test until the darn thing hit the 20 yr old mark and blammo! historic tags!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

im thinking ill pretty much have to go historic to have it drivable any time soon. i wouldnt mind having the power steering its just that i dont yet know the full scope of what does and doesnt work and id hate to have to replace the entire system, plus id like to have the extra space in the engine bay. but the guy at work that does inspections says it wont pass with the p/s inoperable, but it would pass if it was fully converted (wtf?) either way i need a new rack- p/s is more expensive, but manual requires the knucle. i do like the p/s with the hoses looped idea i think. 
anyways, yeah the place i was gonna move to in va has a cabby, the green turbo mk1, the s/c vr6 jetta coupe, the mkduece, the "orange car", furgs mkIII jetta, a-rock's mkV. and thats after jake moved out with his mkIII and mkV. its magical. i should have a pic somewhere
edit: found one










_Modified by woody16v at 6:00 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_edit: found one









_Modified by woody16v at 6:00 PM 12-14-2009_


Waw! What a place! And look at all those parts cars!








Seriously though, that's like VW heaven.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah its pretty much the awesomest house in the world, and that was a little shindig, you should see it when they have a big party, or pre-bugout. its bananas


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

One final down, two to go! Wooot!! Can't wait until wednesday NIGHT. Ahhh...vacation!! Keep me in your prayers re: my finals guys!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_One final down, two to go! Wooot!! Can't wait until wednesday NIGHT. Ahhh...vacation!! Keep me in your prayers re: my finals guys!

Some of my work for my finals..... just went with it... a complete experimentation with clay and mixed medias... not so sure how i feel about the results.....








Recognize someone's car?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















AN OWN AND I DIDNT EVEN KNOW IT!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_One final down, two to go! Wooot!! Can't wait until wednesday NIGHT. Ahhh...vacation!! Keep me in your prayers re: my finals guys!


good luck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Good luck, Amber!
And this is pretty cool:

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Some of my work for my finals..... just went with it... a complete experimentation with clay and mixed medias... not so sure how i feel about the results.....








Recognize someone's car?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















AN OWN AND I DIDNT EVEN KNOW IT!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, out to the garage to work on the Caddy. Blower motor switch gave out on me on Saturday, need to figure something out for that, and make a quick-n-dirty mount for my new oil pressure gauge :/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just spent 45 minutes on my back in the rain...I'm soaked but I have a passenger side turn signal again.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_









Very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On another note, check this out. Talk about a charitable indivisual!
http://www.startribune.com/nat...iUX


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Just spent 45 minutes on my back in the rain...I'm soaked but I have a passenger side turn signal again.


oh yeah, that was the other thing I was going to take care of this evening, no rear-drivers-side turn-signal. Oh well


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Some of my work for my finals..... just went with it... a complete experimentation with clay and mixed medias... not so sure how i feel about the results.....








Recognize someone's car?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















AN OWN AND I DIDNT EVEN KNOW IT!

VW ornaments are always in good taste!!!! I like 'em! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^Where are all the presents?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^Where are all the presents?









Alleycats. They sneak in at night. Here's one stealing some "speed beads"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

omfg i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my jeep 
let it snow
let it snow
let it snow


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

What model Jeep do you have?
I'd love to have an old Gladiator...or an AMC with Jeep drivetrain


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Who needs Chinese torture devices when you can just put the victim through a Pharmacology final??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

XJ FTW!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_What model Jeep do you have?
I'd love to have an old Gladiator...or an AMC with Jeep drivetrain










i bought this from my grandfather after he had a heart attack. 
just ordered up a mild 3" lift and some good year wrangler mtr tires


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is a fantastic looking cherokee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got a soft spot for them, although it's too bad that they have a unibody chassis


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

le sigh, my old Jeep


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

now that i see them pretty much all day at work im growing somewhat fond of jeeps, i borrowed an xj for a couple weeks too once, it was definitely fun- i can see myself having one as a winter beater


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as you can see, that's *exactly* what mine was. loved that thing, never should have traded it in







but I got 2x for it on the trade what I paid for the damn thing


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodluck on the finals Konomi. Pharmacology, isn't that where they let you make the drugs then the instructor "tests" them for purity and proper mixture then "destroys" them?
hehe. while I was living in KC back in the 80s there was a prof at UMKC that was popped for "destroying" the drugs by selling them to other students.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

And my Jeep:








Loved it and hated it. The loan would have lasted longer than the body, and it was a friggin '01.
Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks everyone for the good luck. I cannot WAIT until about 3:00 this afternoon when I'll finally be FREE. Then Brian and I will be on our way down to CALI tomorrow !!!! CANNOT WAIT!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Didn't bother checking to see who was signed in eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Is anyone else having issues with the forum pages being overly slow today, or is it just me?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no problem here


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Inoticed that last night also

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is anyone else having issues with the forum pages being overly slow today, or is it just me?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is anyone else having issues with the forum pages being overly slow today, or is it just me?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4685755
They know about it, and they're trying to fix it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

use firefox + adblock and block ads2.vortexmediagroup.com, pages will load like normal


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Toyota trucks>Land Rovers>everything else>Jeep.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I have this stupid idea of taking a 4Runner and lowering it to make a nice little sport wagon. There's a few details to work out, but it could be done.


_Modified by matt.e. at 10:47 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Toyota trucks>Land Rovers>everything else>Jeep.









Pish-Posh
International Scout, anything else is just a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

a good friend of mine had a scout a long time ago,
was pretty hard finding parts for, cool rig though.

i am very pleased with my jeep to say the least, 
its nice having a four wheel drive vehicle that is dependable and reliable. snowed pretty good here in east washington yesturday, and now its completely frozen over, still no troubles getting around. im loving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its also nice paying cash for a something and not having payments.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

I just took the Sciroccos up to the gas station and filled them up for the final time this year. Hopefully they'll be in better shape by spring.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Toyota trucks>Land Rovers>everything else>Jeep.









I have a fetish for Land Cruisers


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is anyone else having issues with the forum pages being overly slow today, or is it just me?

And I would be able to tell this how again?








Edit: And I own yet. Lord have mercy.





































(tapping fingers waiting for the "send" button to load http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


_Modified by punchbug at 3:49 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just took the Sciroccos up to the gas station and filled them up for the final time this year. Hopefully they'll be in better shape by spring.

Must be nice to be able to keep them up this late in the season!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And I would be able to tell this how again?










I was just waiting for the comments from you on this one. Sorry dear, but mine was running at least as slow if not slower than your normal connection.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Must be nice to be able to keep them up this late in the season!

Well, I haven't driven them in a month. It rained a couple of days ago and washed away the salt from the lack of snow we got last week.
The gas station is only about 3 blocks from here.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Pish-Posh
International Scout, anything else is just a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The best Scout was also the last one








1980 International Scout turbodiesel.
Powered by a Nissan inline 6 diesel lump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

straight 6 diesels are ftw! i still kinda want to swap nissans 4cyl diesel into my sentra just for kicks


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_straight 6 diesels are ftw! 

This is true.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
The best Scout was also the last one








1980 International Scout turbodiesel.
Powered by a Nissan inline 6 diesel lump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


When I have some money saved, I'll be poised to pounce on one of those someday. If there are any left that is.








There is a Scout specialist shop here in Ohio so that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Went out today to go to school, work, Christmas Shopping. BMW will not start. It's not a battery issue. Finally got it to start just long enough for the engine to knock twice and die. Will not start again.







It is the only running car I have access to a the moment with a final to take today, work papers to turn in, and of course Christmas shopping to do.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So Brian and I leave on a plane in approximately 4 hours to go down to California!!! Ahh, vacation feels nice







I honestly can't remember what the name of the thread was that Doug made...something about minne-sirocco-soda or something like that. lol anyway, we should definitely set things in stone! 
@Doug - Brian and I want to head down to Huntington again this trip, he's been talking nonstop (much to my dismay) about those stupid record stores.
@ Will - I'll give you a call tonight re: plans that you phoned me about


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

@ Konomi: if you two decide to leave SoCal and head up the coast let me know. There's not a lot to do... ever been to Hearst Castle?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

been bored at work today, used Google SketchUp to make a design of my garage:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_@ Konomi: if you two decide to leave SoCal and head up the coast let me know. There's not a lot to do... ever been to Hearst Castle?


I have! Brian hasn't. My mom LOVES to go on tours of places...cheese factories, chocolate factories, historic places...you name it, if it has a tour, she will be first in line for tickets. Anyway, we'll figure it out. I personally wouldn't want to drive 4 hours (no offense), but we'll see what's happening.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

HI


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I personally wouldn't want to drive 4 hours (no offense), but we'll see what's happening.









no offense taken, it's a helluva drive for not a lot to do or see


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

woof


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So where does the keg go?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_HI

Hi Brian.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*now* it looks like a garage


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_@ Konomi: if you two decide to leave SoCal and head up the coast let me know. 
... ever been to *Hearst Castle*?



_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_*My mom* LOVES to go on tours of places...cheese factories, chocolate factories, historic places, *Hearst Castle* ... you name it, if it has a tour, she will be first in line for tickets. 

There you have it matt, you have a date with Amber's mom.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_HI

wassup


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
There you have it matt, you have a date with Amber's mom.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I'm gonna need to see a pic







... and don't tell my wife!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_








woof


awwwww DOGGY DOGGY..... DRFRASERCRANE WANTS ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*now* it looks like a garage

















Hmmm, there seems to be a critical flaw. The garage is too small.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Remind me to never go to the dealer to look for parts again.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Ummm, duh!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

awwwww DOGGY DOGGY..... DRFRASERCRANE WANTS ONE!!!!!!!!!!

I'll take the caliper


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hmmm, there seems to be a critical flaw. The garage is too small.

WAY too small!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

from amber: I'll have a pic uploaded tomorrow


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

someone bagged a scirocco


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

thats the sickest **** i've seen in a while.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hmmm, there seems to be a critical flaw. The garage is too small.


I know, this is why I hate modern houses, supposedly this is a '2 car' garage, can barely fit one of my cars in there, and Jen's Subaru won't fit lengthwise due to two posts in front of the water heater.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I know, this is why I hate modern houses, supposedly this is a '2 car' garage, can barely fit one of my cars in there, and Jen's Subaru won't fit lengthwise due to two posts in front of the water heater.

Is that "to scale?" The rocco almost looks a little wide compared to the 16' wide door there. 
I do agree that the newer "cookie cutters" Have WAY too small of garages!! The townhouse I live at now has a 2 car garage. I'm uncomfortable working in there with only 1 car in it! And I assembled my 82 in a storage unit (10x24)!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Oh and just because this page needs more rocco content. HEHE, of course it does PWNED!!!








Merry Christmas ya'll!!










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 5:33 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Maybe we need to compose a Christmas tune on here to liven things up. 
On the first day or Christmas, my true love gave to me:
Some race rubber for the tree








<now you go> 
On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:
<add here, for example, "No Cavaliers"> 








And some race rubber for the tree
Pictures, as always, are a good idea.

Of course, delete the verse before yours.....


_Modified by two16Vs at 5:13 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Hey Daun!








Good Morning everyone else?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Re: FV-QR (twardnw) » « » 10:25 PM 12-17-2009 

Quote, originally posted by twardnw » 
*now* it looks like a garage 
Hmmm, there seems to be a critical flaw. The garage is too small.







I have that flaw with my one bay too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*









pretty cool! 
Damn those Canadians


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Maybe we need to compose a Christmas tune on here to liven things up. 


On the first day or Christmas, my true love gave to me:
Some race rubber for the tree

On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:
*an uncracked Mk1 dash*
And some race rubber for the tree


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
On the first day or Christmas, my true love gave to me:
Some race rubber for the tree

On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me:
*an uncracked Mk1 dash*
And some race rubber for the tree










On the Third Day of Christmas my true love gave to me, *a set of euro bumpers*, an uncracked MK1 dash, and some race rubber under the tree.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

On the fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me: *Four new injectors,* a set of euro bumpers, an uncracked MK1 dash, and some race rubber under the tree.
(Shouldn't the bumpers have been on the second day?)


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

i hate to interupt here but....















im trying to find some history on the development the scirocco, and its designer, 
anyone have a good link on hand, just want to do some reading while i spend the day in the office, thank you kindly.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fire a PM to Doug T, he has TONS of info/links 'n' stuff


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

he is not online, that was my first thought.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i hate to interupt here but....















im trying to find some history on the development the scirocco, and its designer, 
anyone have a good link on hand, just want to do some reading while i spend the day in the office, thank you kindly.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4677483


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

latest of what I'd like to make my (tiny) garage look like :


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Damn Tyler, you're getting good at that. Can you do my shop next and throw an architect stamp on it for my city permit?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, that's what I should do, start designing a floor-plan for my shop. Though then I have to be creative, and that's not my thing :\ This is easier cause I just go out, measure pieces of each item, and then create it based on the measurements.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i hate to interupt here but....















im trying to find some history on the development the scirocco, and its designer, 
anyone have a good link on hand, just want to do some reading while i spend the day in the office, thank you kindly.










_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_On the fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me: 
(Shouldn't the bumpers have been on the second day?) 

On the fifth day of Christmas, the forum gave to me *FIVE HISTORICAL LINKS* Four new injectors, an uncracked MK1 dash, Two euro bumpers and some race rubber under the tree.

There, cleaned that up some. Sadly, I do not have five links at the moment, but I will find them!
EDIT:
http://www.driversfound.com/scirocco/
(go to history tab)
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/
(for the oddball special editions)
http://scirocco.org/
(click on links; Doug's is the first one, and though many of them are really old and dead, there are enough there to count for the remainder of the five I sang about







)




_Modified by two16Vs at 2:27 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

matt.e -- here's the picture of my mom (and me) as promised


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://garagejournal.com/forum...t=373


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
(Shouldn't the bumpers have been on the second day?) 

Probably but 2nd was already taken.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

I got the snow tires mounted this evening, pro bono.








Just in time for the end of the world......wait.....I mean, the foot of snow we're supposed to get tomorrow. People are losing their ****ing minds.







Just like every other time it has snowed. Ever.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got the snow tires mounted this evening, pro bono.








Just in time for the end of the world......wait.....I mean, the foot of snow we're supposed to get tomorrow. People are losing their ****ing minds.







Just like every other time it has snowed. Ever.

Oh LOL, and my kid is always heading north to find more snow than the pathetic dusting we have. And I'm wanting to give the Hakkas a workout instead of scrubbing them off on asphalt.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Oh LOL, and my kid is always heading north to find more snow than the pathetic dusting we have. And I'm wanting to give the Hakkas a workout instead of scrubbing them off on asphalt.









^^Nice post count, Cathy.








And I can't wait to test these things out, since you speak so highly of them.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Pouring one on the curb for the greatest IKEA haulers from the Svenska Aeroplan AB.


































_Modified by cholland_ at 11:59 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Once again, the bland and average bully the different kid until he becomes bland and average, then shun him compeltely. Saabs always seemed like a car I might enjoy. GMs never have.
A link from the Scirocco list:
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12....html
Yet another thumbs down for the General on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

I have always found the Saabs interesting as well. Some of the body styles are very neat. I can always spot and older Saab on the road, just like the older VWs


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I got the snow tires mounted this evening, pro bono.








Just in time for the end of the world......wait.....I mean, the foot of snow we're supposed to get tomorrow. People are losing their ****ing minds.







Just like every other time it has snowed. Ever.

We get that up here too Chris. And we get a hell of a lot more winter too. I just don't get it. Big storm coming? Better get to the store and buy all the bread you can. What the hell do they do with the bread I wonder? I don't see them buying deli meats or PB&J. If the bread is cleaned out, watch out hotdog and hamburger rolls! I cannot remember, in my lifetime, having a storm up here, that was so bad one couldn't get out at some point during the day. Never! Freaking idiots!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Damn Tyler, you're getting good at that. Can you do my shop next and throw an architect stamp on it for my city permit?









What's a city permit?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

For the aviators:










_Modified by matt.e. at 11:41 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

friend had a 'garage' sale at the old building their shop moved out of, picked up:
for the Caddy :
cabriolet dash and center console
standard mk1 center console
oil temp gauge
dead injection pump for parts
for the Scirocco:
full set of stock sway bars
extra dizzy
aux air valve
3-wire idle air controller
extra oil filter flange, w/ nipple for oil cooler
mk2 style leather wrapped steering wheel, with 'scirocco' center part
black flag mirror
and some other random switches, sensors, relays, bits of wiring


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_For the aviators:









_Modified by matt.e. at 11:41 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_friend had a 'garage' sale at the old building their shop moved out of, picked up

Now that is what I call stocking stuffers


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
What's a city permit?









Never had one so I am not sure. Probably not a good time to find out with all the "up to code" improvements I have done


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_For the aviators:









_Modified by matt.e. at 11:41 AM 12-19-2009_

Or the bunny fans! That wabbit's so cute!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Never had one so I am not sure. Probably not a good time to find out with all the "up to code" improvements I have done









When I approached our new town for info on the building of our new home such as permitting, etc, they told me there would be a plumbing inspection. That's it. A plumbing inspection. So I can pretty much build whatever the hell I want, and worse yet, wire it up anyway I want and it's ok, as long as the plumbings good.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
matt.e -- here's the picture of my mom (and me) as promised









haha, thanks. She looks like she'd be a wonderful tour buddy!
Went to check out an '89 Jetta today for a friend. An old coworker is selling it, I have to admit that I've had my eye on this car for a while. If things work out I'll probably end up with this car in a year or two.
my crabby kitty for the accidental own...








... and a sad car


















_Modified by matt.e. at 4:39 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

why sad?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^^flat tire? lonliness?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey Chris,
Just a fun fact, what do your BMW and the '84-'85 Lincoln Mark VII have in common?
The engine and transmission!








Yes, you could order your '84 or '85 Mark VII with BMW turbodiesel powertrain!
One of those may or may not be my next project...hmmm, maybe I should swap everything in a 5series BMW?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Indeed. In fact, since the regular e28 Bentley manual doesn't cover the diesel engine, I was looking at buying a MkVII turbo diesel factory manual on eBay a while back. The 524td factory manual is hard to find, although I did download a PDF copy. Unfortunately, the pictures didn't come out so well, and it's kind of hard to read.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This one's an '84 but sadly enough with an automatic transmission. It has been sitting for years...must be a nice ride though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

They were all automatics in the US.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Time to dig out the car and head home.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

salvo was open today?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_They were all automatics in the US.









Darn Americans








Good thing I picked up a clutch pedal and linkage assembly for the Rebel. Cheap, because nobody wanted it. T10, here we come!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_why sad?

this:

_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_^^flat tire? lonliness?

Saving up a little cash to get tires for my 15's, poor car hasn't been driven for two months. I'm starting to be spoiled by driving the 4Runner everyday, gonna be hard to go back to the Scirocco right when our rainy season is starting. Aw, who am I kidding? The first time I drive it I won't get half way down the block before I'll have a huge grin on my face.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

who wants to see a scirocco done in the next 3 weeks?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It was beautiful outside today here in Sunny Calif - it's an excellent break from the stupid 10 below temps in Minnesota. I hear you east-coasters are getting pounded with snow, though!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Enjoy the weather while you move; I'll be lakeside eating tri tip.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_salvo was open today?

Yeah, but it was my day off.
Today on the other hand, guess where I am....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ I hear you east-coasters are getting pounded with snow, though!









The local news is calling it the Snow-pocalypse!
We have about 16 inches here.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
The local news is calling it the Snow-pocalypse!
We have about 16 inches here.





































That's crazy! We have all open ground still, and the combines are going all around us 24/7. It'll snow eventually, we actually expect it.
In other news, Santa's elves ate a whole pile of nice snacks from the freezer last night. They were SUPPOSED to be for throughout the entire holiday, but all that's left is flakes of pastry. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Darn kids.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

I think we got at least 20" here. It's hard to tell how much actually fell and how much is from drifts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_For the aviators:










I lol'd at this bigtime. Cute!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_It was beautiful outside today here in Sunny Calif - it's an excellent break from the stupid 10 below temps in Minnesota. I hear you east-coasters are getting pounded with snow, though!









We got a light dusting in Ohio yesterday, which is pretty much gone now. But the east coast? Yeah, hammered. It has made my job a nightmare for the last two days with all the cancelled flights and stranded crews. (One Scirocco owner for instance, was stuck in Philly last night.)
The good news? I don't have to work 'til Wednesday.














<--love me some Christmas emoticons!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
The local news is calling it the Snow-pocalypse!
We have about 16 inches here.





































Eh, just a dusting!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, but it was my day off.
Today on the other hand, guess where I am....

hmm, im terrible at guessing games. you werent at ngp prolly, i wouldnt think you'd be at the mall or anything. did you play paintball or go skiing or something?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

No, I was just up at my Dad's house.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

oh well that does make alot of sense- like i said guessing isnt my thing. how are the snow tires?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ win


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_Damn Tyler, you're getting good at that. Can you do my shop next and throw an architect stamp on it for my city permit?








Didn't realize Tyler was an Architect?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_who wants to see a scirocco done in the next 3 weeks?









I do!!!!!!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Well, the excitement here was tidying up the crap on my desk and getting my Christmas cards done. Whoop-dee-frikkin-do eh?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Didn't realize Tyler was an Architect? 


definitely *not* an architect. I've just been fooling around with Google Sketchup. But since I picked up my beer fridge today, needs a new drawing







(and I found a model that resembles our chest freezer)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

A beer fridge is a must have for every shop and I dare even say every household!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

sorry to be random buy hexsagone is already selling his emkay 333333 hahahaha


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








mark, mark3, mk3, not emm-kay 3


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_sorry to be random buy hexsagone is already selling his emkay 333333 hahahaha









WOW! Quickest ownership EVAR.
Brendan


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_sorry to be random buy hexsagone is already selling his emkay 333333 hahahaha









looks like his mommy laid the smack down!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_A beer fridge is a must have for every shop and I dare even say every household!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









For sure. Hell, I have a beer fridge in my hangar, and our friends have TWO in theirs.








_Edit for ownage:_ Note you can actually see my beer fridge in at least one of these photographs. This was an early morning acquisition. Well actually an acquisition for a friend. This evening's project is to see if we can get it started. Reeeeaaaaalllly slow crank speed even with a fresh battery. Suspecting cables.


























_Modified by vwdaun at 3:26 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

day off tomorrow means that I can start 'building' my beer fridge. Going to make custom shelves in it for holding my 6 gallon carboys for brewing


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

^







where did find this 16v?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_^







where did find this 16v?

let's hear the juicy details


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Yeah Daun. Like what the heck?????, Dangle that thing under our noses with no details. WHAT were you thinking?????


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

It's for Dammit Chris, believe it or not! Needs tires and timing belt change. And apparently some thing else as has been stated. No sunroof. That's about all I know about it.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_A beer fridge is a must have for every shop and I dare even say every household!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









so true







= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

_Edit for ownage:_ Note you can actually see my beer fridge in at least one of these photographs. This was an early morning acquisition. Well actually an acquisition for a friend. This evening's project is to see if we can get it started. Reeeeaaaaalllly slow crank speed even with a fresh battery. Suspecting cables.











I think it's actually the red evilness coming through....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

So I ordered my wife a set of carpeted floor mats for my wife's Challenger as a christmas gift. Wouldn't you know it, the box comes with the name of the brand of mats in large print on the outside of the box, and on top of having that, a Mopar sticker too. There's no way in hell she doesn't know what it is. Damn.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

That happens, I'm sure she'll be just as thrilled when she opens it!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
let's hear the juicy details









Alright alright....
A couple weeks ago while making a service appointment for the Jetta, one of my friends at the dealership told me of a 16v for sale on a local forum. My friend Dammit Chris (long story) has been after me to find him a Scirocco and I thought this could potentially fill the bill. So I got the contact info and called....
We went and looked, and decided the car was overpriced at $1000. Front tires flat, some interior bits missing, cracked taillights, oil-soaked timing belt (the breather hose was rerouted and ends near the belt, the belt has no upper cover.







), dead battery and we couldn't get it to start on a jump, would just crank slowly. Not really sure I was willing to help out with a car that potentially needed a fair amount of work, I lowballed the seller an offer of $400. the next day, which was refused.
Fast-forward to this week. Guy texts me back that he'd take $500 firm. I texted back last night that I would have a trailer and $400 cash @ 10:00 this morning, and he agreed to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Soooo..... Chris & I hauled it back to my hangar this morning. Put the battery on charge and started figuring a list of parts we knew we needed. This afternoon we drove out to Wilmington to pick up a couple of said parts, then dropped the Jetta off at the stealership in Cincy and caught a ride home with Brad.
So back to the hangar this evening, after some cranking and adding extra grounds... it fired as I released the key from the 4th or 5th attempt. Methinks an ignition switch and major grounds cleanup is in order before going too much further. Otherwise, it appeared to run pretty good.
Now if the hangar door hadn't broken we would have taken it for a spin around the airport. In due time....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Nice. How's that Indiana red car doing anyways?
...this thread is fun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Doesn't seem all that bad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Especially not for that price. Nice score!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i need to decide on the audio situation in my rocco- the wiring harness appears to be pretty much hacked already so im not really worried about that. the wires need to be adressed in some way to prevent bizarre electrical problems, amp draws and the like and that panel needs something in it- so y not a cd player?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

@ Daun! You always find the bargains eh? That one sounds like it'll need a few appointments with the massage therapist, but will heal up just fine!

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
For sure. Hell, I have a beer fridge in my hangar, and our friends have TWO in theirs.










Well, quoting from CARS: "8" bottle to throttle." Being as how there are TWO pilots in that hangar now, it could be risky with just the one fridge. 8" is not that far away. ;p
(Though I must confess, I consider the walk across the driveway to the beer fridge both "daily exercise" and "sobriety testing") 8" would be too close in my shop without question.
@woody16V: So what are you looking to do? I bet there are tons of poeple on here with stereo advice. I will not be one of them, my "system" in my "good car" cost $150 TOTAL. So I mainly listen to the engine.
@Mopar hubby: Well, I'm sure she'll still be delighted. And let's face it, cars give us enough surprises. Cool that you thought of her though, I'll be lucky to get anything VW from Hubby, and that may be a good thing. The boy will gift me new tools that HE wants, which is fine.



_Modified by two16Vs at 6:23 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well i think since it will be used as a daily eventually and for long trips (i.e. cincy) it will need a cd player- if i was doing a crazy engine build i would just put some gauges there in the open DIN slot but i think tunes will be necessary, i could either transfer the decent headunit i have in the sentra or get another- id considered hd radio but i pretty much never listen to the radio at all so theres no point in that really.
was also wondering if its really that big of a difference between name brand ss brake lines and cheapo e-bay ones? since prices vary from about 55 on ebay to almost 200 for some. i know there are material variations but is that a difference in performance or just in "baller status"


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

About to head to Tire Pros to get new tires!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

made it home from work, only one more day until I'm off for Christmas. Yay. Now to get things for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

just about to get off of work, 2 more days and i'm outta here! till sunday... then i'm back...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I decided to work today instead of tomorrow, this is my last day of work for 2009


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

im off today but have wedding things to do, work tommorow and thurs. its gonna be a weird week


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

tomorrow is eye exam, chiropractor, and building a ceiling-mounted tire rack in the garage, and tinker with the fridge.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeah! Christmas came early for the Scirocco. Cleaned up the 15's and bought new tires!
















Only one last day to go before I get 1 1/2 weeks off. Think I may find some twisty roads to break in the tires properly


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Well, nobody here will cmplain about a nice picture of a beautiful MkI! That in itself is a gift http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
So there is an absolute ton of salt on the road now. No snow, but lots of salt. Big fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And here's one. I was in at the nearest go-fast store today to pick up some, umm, photography magazines for the boy's/hubby's stockings. There ARE some cars in these publications. And lots of pictures.







Anyway, I get talking with the guy at the counter, and he gave me a phone number of some considerable interest. I'll call tomorrow and see how it pans out, but it sounds interesting!








This pic stolen from the Ontario forum made me happier today. Thought I'd share it!


















_Modified by two16Vs at 5:06 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

At work for another half hour or so, then no more work until new years day.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Sooooo...Brian and I were driving from Huntington Beach to Fontana this evening, and we saw mk2 driving on the 57 northbound and then on the 60 eastbound...was charcoal gray from what we could see in the dark?? Just wondering if that was anyone on here!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just got back from the wedding, my sis is now married. good wedding but dry (







) it was nice though got to see alot of framily friends i dont get to see nearly enough work tomorrow then hang out with some family from socal hopefully and and/or with new family that would be pretty chill.
hopefully ill get the chance to work on the car before christmas- coolant exchange, t-stat and fanswitch are the goal for the first session or front brakes


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Off to work for the last day before Christmas. It's going to be a long day too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_just got back from the wedding, my sis is now married. good wedding but dry (







) it was nice though got to see alot of framily friends i dont get to see nearly enough work tomorrow then hang out with some family from socal hopefully and and/or with new family that would be pretty chill.
hopefully ill get the chance to work on the car before christmas- coolant exchange, t-stat and fanswitch are the goal for the first session or front brakes

That's cool, but weddings around the holidays add so much confusion to the already crazy season. (And Happy Festivus while I am at it. I will e preparing a long list of grievances and presenting them at dinner. ) I got to take pictures of a holiday wedding last year, and hopefully your sister's works out better! Family at Christmas is always a good thing (and I'm also two16Vs BTW, since you are new to the forums)
@jedilynne!!! Enjoy that last day of work, and try very hard to be a good girl. I know what's on your Santa list







I need to do some wrapping and hopefully I'll set a pair of nasty Chemistry finals today WOOHOO!! Not sure how I'll do that effectively, since they only allow 1.5 hours for our exams. WAAAY too short. (Yeah, holidays, right...







)
And soon: breakfast







!!!!







Gotta get a wood fire going first. It's really cold here today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I'm supposed to go back to work today (it's my Monday) but I've not been able to keep anything down for the last day or so. I hate being sick, sick around the hoidays is worse. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My luck I'll feel better just in time to go to work on Christmas day.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well I'm supposed to go back to work today (it's my Monday) but I've not been able to keep anything down for the last day or so. I hate being sick, sick around the hoidays is worse. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My luck I'll feel better just in time to go to work on Christmas day.









Oh likely. That does suck. Find an orange cat (shouldn't be hard) and snuggle in somewhere then (with a bucket nearby).


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and tinker with the fridge.

Let me know when you need someone to come over and QC your fridge work


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hope you feel better soon, Daun.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Find an orange cat (*shouldn't be hard*) and snuggle in somewhere then (with a bucket nearby).


LOL


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4696514


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well I'm supposed to go back to work today (it's my Monday) but I've not been able to keep anything down for the last day or so. I hate being sick, sick around the hoidays is worse. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My luck I'll feel better just in time to go to work on Christmas day.









Yes, feel better soon! (but maybe after Christmas so you don't have to work?) And if you can't find an orange cat I've got a white and brown one that will lay on your neck and keep you warm. 








In other news, I'm done with work till Monday! Yay for me! Now time for a visit from my parents and then to finish the Christmas shopping.










_Modified by jedilynne at 1:56 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

That's a cute kitty. I could offer my grey guy but he might hurt you if he sat on you. 
So my day so far? Spent a good deal of it wrapping Christmas gifts. I got lots of small denomination bills for Julie...she's a broke university grad. So she has a lot of parcels! And just now I ordered 2100 geranums and assorted basket plants (begonias and such). Seems odd when it's minus whatever outdoors. Still have to get the big order figured out, but it can be placed later.
EDIT:









If you look real close, there's ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT in that picture!!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:29 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Feh!
I'm staying with my Mom over Christmas and I have very limited Internet access, but Merry Christmas/ Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not much time online today. Started off with the chiropractor appointment, then to the eye dr. That took over 2 hours, and as I thought, I *do* need to get glasses, staring at computers for a living is not kind on the eyes. Then returned a laptop to a client, dropped off another laptop at my bro-in-laws house, picked up some more fluorescent light fixtures for the shop, went to Costco to check out glasses frames and about what the lenses would run me. From there, across the road to Home Depot, picked up some paint, new saw blade, couple of 2x4's, and did some pricing of electrical stuffs. Keep having to put off work in the garage, but I should be able to get in there for a while tomorrow, and for sure on the weekend. Ugh, what a busy day.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Well, have a break, and relax without the web if you can. And most importantly be there for your Mom. We'll still be here.










_Modified by punchbug at 6:01 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I just got home from picking up some seats for the BMW. It took me 4.5 hours to get here from Arlington, VA. DC traffic sucks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That's cool, but weddings around the holidays add so much confusion to the already crazy season. (And Happy Festivus while I am at it. I will e preparing a long list of grievances and presenting them at dinner. ) I got to take pictures of a holiday wedding last year, and hopefully your sister's works out better! Family at Christmas is always a good thing (and I'm also two16Vs BTW, since you are new to the forums)
And soon: breakfast







!!!!







Gotta get a wood fire going first. It's really cold here today.


ahh well i did not realize that you were two16vs as well, and yes family at christmas is an excellent thing, i just got back from hanging out with my aunt and uncle and cousin before they head back to encinitas. and sadly i will be missin the grand family farewell breakfast (on top of working on my birthday- which im oddly unopposed to) but i will be getting out of work early- right about the time everyone will have been at the airport standing in lines for about an hour.
and the wedding did go quite well- being a dry wedding there was a reduced risc of bufoonery and shinanigans. sadly my sister doesnt have any attractive single friends (probably for the best) but family and family friends all had a great time meeting each other and eating bbq pork in formalwear.

and chris- yes dc traffic is terrible, its often worth the detour if you take 70 to fredrick and drive all the way around dc the really long way just to avoid 495. there will be traffic almost to fredrick from 695 but it gets really nice once you pass that bit instead of being in the carasel (sp?) from hell that is the dc beltway


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_

ahh well i did not realize that you were two16vs as well, and yes family at christmas is an excellent thing, i just got back from hanging out with my aunt and uncle and cousin before they head back to encinitas. and sadly i will be missin the grand family farewell breakfast (on top of working on my birthday- which im oddly unopposed to) but i will be getting out of work early- right about the time everyone will have been at the airport standing in lines for about an hour.
and the wedding did go quite well- being a dry wedding there was a reduced risc of bufoonery and shinanigans. sadly my sister doesnt have any attractive single friends (probably for the best) but family and family friends all had a great time meeting each other and eating bbq pork in formalwear.

and chris- yes dc traffic is terrible, its often worth the detour if you take 70 to fredrick and drive all the way around dc the really long way just to avoid 495. there will be traffic almost to fredrick from 695 but it gets really nice once you pass that bit instead of being in the carasel (sp?) from hell that is the dc beltway

Yeah, I lost my password when I was on the "Magical Mystery Tour" (to Florida to get the convertible) and it worked well for me...since nobody knew I was buying the purple one and I kept talking about the silver 16V I'd picked up in Florida, since it was still registered as a silver car (which, I may add, gave me some concern since I was exporting it through two Customs offices as well as the normal license place...that car is pretty clearly NOT silver







) So I do have the two16Vs as well as the MkI. Honestly, I do not need anything from Santa.








So...Happy Birthday, is it today? If so, poor you. I bet you always got burned for presents anyway! My uncle's is today also.
And DC traffic? The only place I've been that is worse is Montreal. I wouldn't be surprised to see live elephants there, like seriously, there is anything and everything on the roads, and all driving as assertively as possible. Which is a good thing, at least it's predictable chaos. You know they're gonna "give 'er", and you'd better "give 'er" too. No place for timid drivers.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Merry Christmas folks !!!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Yeah, I would have gone out to the beltway and avoided DC, but I had no idea of how to get there. At that point I was a slave to the gps.








And it was especially lovely having a car full of seats, so I couldn't see to the right at all. And no turn signals because the switch broke.
I'm about to go out and install the new seats and turn signal switch.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4696514


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
(And Happy Festivus while I am at it. I will e preparing a long list of grievances and presenting them at dinner. ) 


Don't forget "Feats of Strength!"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Don't forget "Feats of Strength!"

Challenges were issued. No worries there!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yeah, I would have gone out to the beltway and avoided DC, but I had no idea of how to get there. At that point I was a slave to the gps.








And it was especially lovely having a car full of seats, so I couldn't see to the right at all. And no turn signals because the switch broke.
I'm about to go out and install the new seats and turn signal switch.

I'm about to go and try to finish up on the plowtruck. Got the head on earlier this week. Next got the exhaust manifolds on followed by the intake and valve covers. Now I need to bolt the exhaust pipes to the manifolds and hook up a sh*tload of wires and tubes. Then hope it all works and dig it's plow out and hook it up. Good thing is, nice weather for the next three or four days, so they say.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good luck John.
We're braving the grocery store this morning, then cleaning up to have Jen's dad and brother over for dinner this evening.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I lost my password when I was on the "Magical Mystery Tour" (to Florida to get the convertible) and it worked well for me...since nobody knew I was buying the purple one and I kept talking about the silver 16V I'd picked up in Florida, since it was still registered as a silver car (which, I may add, gave me some concern since I was exporting it through two Customs offices as well as the normal license place...that car is pretty clearly NOT silver







) So I do have the two16Vs as well as the MkI. Honestly, I do not need anything from Santa.








So...Happy Birthday, is it today? If so, poor you. I bet you always got burned for presents anyway! My uncle's is today also.
And DC traffic? The only place I've been that is worse is Montreal. I wouldn't be surprised to see live elephants there, like seriously, there is anything and everything on the roads, and all driving as assertively as possible. Which is a good thing, at least it's predictable chaos. You know they're gonna "give 'er", and you'd better "give 'er" too. No place for timid drivers.

yes my birthday is today and yes i do get gyp'd out of presents to an extent, and when i was a kid i rarely had much of a birthday party, if i did it was scheduled way early or in mid january. 
that does sound like it would be an issue with the "silver" scirocco. how long did that take to get all sorted out? 
yes DC traffic is bananas, the worst part is that no one is predictable, only a few actually "give 'er" and when they do their impatience with all the lollygaggers actually mucks things up more- thus i have decided that going to and from at extremely odd hours of the day and night is preferable, or going the scenic route (which adds at least 50 miles to the trip but last time i did it actually took less time!) the first time i made the trip to the dc outskirts on my own i went to reston for wheels, left cockeysville at 5 pm- took me 5hrs to get there and 40 min to get back to bel air (it clears up alot after 10 pm) sadly now there's also alot of construction on 95 now and speed cameras and multiple depts patrolling for speeders








thank you for the birthday wishes and merry christmas to all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
that does sound like it would be an issue with the "silver" scirocco. how long did that take to get all sorted out? 
thank you for the birthday wishes and merry christmas to all























Well, much to my cheer and joy, I sailed right through both Customs, and the safety was an easy pass. I was also stressing a bit about what would happen if someone questioned the structural changes, but the mod is TUV approved, and nobody ever questioned it anyway. So yeah, it was the easiest of my three US cars to get registered. I changed the colour on the CDN papers though, she's now "officially" purple.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Maryland doesn't list a colour on any paperwork. I don't know why anyone would, since repainting cars is hardly uncommon.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Maryland doesn't list a colour on any paperwork. I don't know why anyone would, since repainting cars is hardly uncommon.

South Carolina also does not list colour on any paperwork http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
yes my birthday is today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Well, Florida and Ontario both list the colour. I imagine it makes police work somewhat easier. Here they also require the odometer reading at each renewal.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, Florida and Ontario both list the colour. 

Ohio has started doing this in the last few years as well.
And as predicted, I felt well enough to come in to work today, so here I am 'til 2:00 AM. Our last flight departs at 8:30 tonight, so I'm hoping things remain quiet, unlike the Thanksgiving-eve disaster.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, Florida and Ontario both list the colour. I imagine it makes police work somewhat easier. Here they also require the odometer reading at each renewal.

no odometer reading in for renewal and you can also have no odometer reading on the title if it is over 10 years old if you choose in Florida.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Maine and Washington state both list the color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Maine and Washington state both list the color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Probably to aid the police, but if you change it, then you need a new registration and they can make another $5 to retype it. They also require mileage at each re registration, but input what you tell them it is. They don't actually check it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

That's another good thing about Maryland, they only ask for mileage when a title is transferred. So if you have historic tags, which limits your mileage (7500 per year), they have no way of knowing if you've broken the law or not.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Probably to aid the police, but if you change it, then you need a new registration and they can make another $5 to retype it. They also require mileage at each re registration, but input what you tell them it is. They don't actually check it.

Good thing most AMC Eagles came in white. I used to use one set of plates and one registration for a few of them. Not like you can tell an '81 from an '84. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

there are good things about md- im pretty sure im gonna end up going the historic route. when these expire at the end of jan. oh yeah and i keep forgetting that my liscense expires today


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Good thing most AMC Eagles came in white. I used to use one set of plates and one registration for a few of them. Not like you can tell an '81 from an '84. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Maybe in Maine. They were all dark blue around here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, beer fridge is all cleaned up, and I have the exernal thermostat on it, now to see if it all works correctly. If it does, this is going to make brewing beer sooooo much easier.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Maybe in Maine. They were all dark blue around here.

Seems like over here most of them were maroon with the fake woodgrain.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

saw one today with that color combo, just down the street from my house.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

so i'm at work today, and my boss has decided to close the photo lab i work at due to business not doing so well and the fact he moved to AZ at the end of august. He's talking to some people in order to try and get rid of some/all of the equipment in the shop and two guys come in. I see one bloke as he's coming in and think, dam he looks familiar.. just couldnt place him at the moment. So im sitting there working on my computer and my boss and these two blokes are chatting it up. Im thinking i definitely know the guy from somewhere by the way he sounds. I get up from my chair and kind of but into their conversation and ask the one guy if he has a scirocco.. Turns out he does and thats where i know him from. It was shindul with the built super clean mk1. Small world eh?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (psykokid)*

my scir tags have worked on any vw i've put them on
here in the midwest, vw or scirocco is like izeta


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

no posts sense this morning























_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I lost my password when I was on the "Magical Mystery Tour" (to Florida to get the convertible) and it worked well for me...since nobody knew I was buying the purple one and I kept talking about the silver 16V I'd picked up in Florida, since it was still registered as a silver car (which, I may add, gave me some concern since I was exporting it through two Customs offices as well as the normal license place...that car is pretty clearly NOT silver







) So I do have the two16Vs as well as the MkI. Honestly, I do not need anything from Santa.










Returned to a stop on the "Magical Mystery Tour" Clearwater Beach tonight no new Scirocco sightings








... did see Karman cars at one house there







3 VW-Porsche 914's one yellow, white and red


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

I know, I've been lurking all day...no activity it seems.









Edit for ownage :










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:08 AM 12-26-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I've been gone from the house since 5pm and just got back from the Beach








also spotted this on the way back ...
























at a speciality auto dealer, they ship anywhere in the world


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*

totally cool
i always thought those cars would look good with like 5" spacers


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

*drools* What a nice undervalued car!!








The Matador Coupe was designed to give nascar drivers a more aerodynamic body. Just too bad they left the circuit.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_totally cool
i always thought those cars would look good with like 5" spacers

Wide wheels







15x10's always did the trick. With some nice 255 rubber.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I actually saw the Matador Coupe and turned around to go back to take pictures of it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Some production figures :
1968 : 272,726
1974 : 431,798
1987 : 36,336








Must've been quite the blow for Kenosha. We often forget all the people behind the company.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*

The Matador is pretty cool. A local family is apparently really into AMCs, their kids went to the high school near my house, and they'd always drive old AMCs. One had a red Gremlin, the other a yellow Matador coupe like the one pictured. 
Any more pics of the 68 Charger?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ Cool Matador!
Anyway, I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. Stupid winds downed some wires or something Thursday night, so we didn't have internet down here from Friday until about 1/2 hr ago.
I guess we missed a pretty decent snowstorm back home in Minnesota. A friend of our's sent us these photos of the house and some snow-people she made in our driveway


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, busy day here, now going over to my sis' place for some Super Mario Wii and beers


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that matador is pretty awesome, ive been growing more and more fond of fairly obscure older cars in the last couple years it seems. some just for the sake of obscurit.
finally got some work done on the scirocco but no where near as much as id hoped


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Well, there seems to be a lack of Christmas cheer leftover on here...so as usual, I will post up some pictures
First, I hope you didn't fight with your family over Christmas gifts:








And if you hinted for something:








I hope you got it!








I also hope there were no pseudoscorpions in your potatoes!


















_Modified by punchbug at 5:52 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So, yesterday was Boxing Day. Which means it's time for the most important event of the year. The annual Bear Race.








Our household tradition is to not plan anything until the day of the race, and then spend most of the day scurrying around trying to get something thrown together. So here's last year's effort, which won the race easily:








Our drivetrain (a Princess Auto belt sander with reversed duct tape for a track) was in good running order, so I was left in charge of changing the sled into something else. Adam told me to make it into an airplane and headed for the sales at Best Buy. I had an hour and a half and a full blue box. No problem!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thats awesome- belt sander racing


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ok Cathy, where's the REST of the story hmmmm?????


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Crazy Canadians!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok Cathy, where's the REST of the story hmmmm?????

Okay, some background for the newbies. My son and my nephew were given musical Christmas bears on tricycles by my Mom one year, to keep them entertained. Of course, they raced them in the hall, and ours won. The following year, we raced them again, but we'd stuffed a few extra batteries into the body and it CLEANED their bear. From there, drivetrains have changed over the years, and after the rocket powered year, internal combustion engines and open flames were pretty much banned. The only rule that remains is that it must fit into a beer case, and the bear's gotta be there. This has been going on for YEARS. 
Here's our drivetrain, it's ridiculous fast!!








And the coveted medal, which pretty much lives at our house:








That work for ya Daun?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I am assuming you won this year as well. Christmas cheer you say?
Since there are no children here, our dog Sassy has a stocking and get's to see Santa and has toys each year. This year her toy was a stuffed cloth Chipmunk. When I took the stocking off the wall she immediately starts to pull whatever is in the stocking out. This was the end result:


























I did remove it from it's packaging. She is always very appreciative of the gifts. The cat on the other hand was completely indifferent of his stocking and presents.



_Modified by jedilynne at 8:44 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I am assuming you won this year as well. 

Well, more storytelling:
Miss Waterfall was busy texting in her Dad's new Snuggie as the construction continued:
(waiting for an upload...gotta go help the boy load the sleds)
Here it is...








My brother came in with his "beer case" and a whole lot of "clarification" questions about the option of "land sea or air" as modes of transport. Which I took to mean air, and had no dispute. You see, I'd gone on line and sourced a slightly used 9 cylinder radial engine for our efforts. Chilly Willy finally got to fly without me, but he's got enough hours in now that I figured he'd be fine. The bear's never flown before. Theor bear had gone all medieval and they'd spent even less time than I had to construct this ?lovely? catapult:








Getting them staged involved some cushions for the end of the hall:








As expected, their bear is sucked to earth by gravity:








A close up:








A DNF for them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Victory is sweet!!




















_Modified by punchbug at 9:57 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, up till 4:45ish this morning. Night full of Wii, drinking, and good times


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well I'm home, couldn't deal with the snarky comments anymore, my sister keeps complaining about the rest of us being "mean" she's obviously never listened to what she says about us.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like my cousin Stefanie, whose brother is hanging out with us at my sis' place until his sister leaves town


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

And they never seem to get it do they.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_





















This is awesome! Looks like a fun day!










_Modified by Nataku at 11:57 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good job Cathy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ah, Cathy, picked my up a brand new copy of Maximum Boost yesterday







Let the, umm, errr, planning (?) begin! (yes, I know, I said *that* word).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Ah, Cathy, picked my up a brand new copy of Maximum Boost yesterday







Let the, umm, errr, planning (?) begin! (yes, I know, I said *that* word).

Well, I didn't say I don't plan. I just said it was for the weak! (and awesome, muahahahaha...)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well don't I feel special - I got a PM from Sharon2one today. 
" Hello Dear,
my name is sharon i saw your profile at forums.vwvortex.com and i
found
pleasure
to write you as my my friend so that we can communicate to each
othere,please mail me through my email address
([email protected])
that i will send you my pic for you to know who i am for the love and
pleasure i have develpoed in your lovely profile i awaits your lovely
reply
as soon as you get this mail.
sharon
please please please contact this email directly"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








http://twardnw.com/v/2009/wedding/ceremony


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, more storytelling:


My Christmas is now complete, I've gotten the results of the Bear Race. Great going as always!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
My Christmas is now complete, I've gotten the results of the Bear Race. Great going as always!

Yep. Not sure about next year, but we're thinking modified potato cannon. I'll have to call up some images of "Human Cannonball".....
I like the dual cannon deal Ringling has (but the image is huge), then Willy could go too. He's always up for adventure!




















_Modified by punchbug at 6:25 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Leave me out of this, I ain't getting shot outta no cannon.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Well don't I feel special - I got a PM from Sharon2one today. 
" Hello Dear,
my name is sharon i saw your profile at forums.vwvortex.com and i
found
pleasure
to write you as my my friend so that we can communicate to each
othere,please mail me through my email address
([email protected])
that i will send you my pic for you to know who i am for the love and
pleasure i have develpoed in your lovely profile i awaits your lovely
reply
as soon as you get this mail.
sharon
please please please contact this email directly"


That Hussy, she said I gave her pleasure too, I'll have to give her a piece of my mind, trying to two time me like that.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Anyone notice all of the Ford adds on the forum now? WTH?
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^nope







(firefox + adblock plus)








also...
**** **** ****ing **** **** **** goddamnit, **** **** ****
lost our shop space







county says that there are too many code violations for it to be used as 'living' space (since we work on cars it's no longer just 'storage'), so we have ~15 days to clear our **** out of it. And here I just bought a new roll-around toolchest, got a fridge for my garage at home, and a bunch of extra parts. Now I gotta find a way to cram it all into my '2' (19x18) car garage


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Gahhh! That sucks, man I'm sorry. I curse at my tiny garage, but I am thankful I have one. Working out of a single garage is very annoying, I feel your pain.
Any chance you can contest the decision?
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the landlord isn't willing to put in the money needed to bring the place up to code, so it doesn't seem like we have much choice


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well that just completely sucks. I can't imagine moving my crap out slowly, much less on a tight timeline. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Learn to fly, buy a high-wing airplane and get a hangar for it. Problem solved.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








I would absolutely *love* to do that, I think owning a house might be a little higher on Jen's priority list tho


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like my buddy Joe is going to put up his 82 Scirocco for sale, no place to store it at his house. Decent condition, was spray-bombed flat-black by a PO though :\ oh yeah, 8v w/ dual carbs







makes a helluva noise


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, back to the garage to keep painting, gonna take some serious re-organization to fit all that stuff in there...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Win the lottery, learn to fly, buy a high-wing airplane and get a hangar for it. Problem solved.









There, fixed.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Learn to fly, buy a high-wing airplane and get a hangar for it. Problem solved.









This is/was my storage solution as well. However the house does solve the problem nicely as well.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, painting walls is no problem, but damn, the ceiling SUCKS


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The plowtruck is all together and does not want to start. So tomorrow after work I have to figure that out.
We registered for the baby tonight. It's kind of weird putting things on a registry for other people to buy because we decided to have a baby. Odd.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's free







take it!








about 1/3 of the garage is primered now. Used Kilz2, it's nice bright white, so I don't think I'm going to paint over it, make things plenty bright already.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
This is/was my storage solution as well. However the house does solve the problem nicely as well.

So Ms. JediLynne, do we have Erika packing to move yet? Or is she already gone?
Just wondering after your FB comment....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

What does the shop need to be up to code?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think it's mostly sewer problems. The line from the back buildings doesn't follow a correct grade, and has tree roots growing into it. Probably some electrical, and there might be an egress issue as well. Dean is going to talk to the landlord and see what all needs to be done, and see if we can work something out.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeah, seems like it might not be feasible, I see why the owner might throw in the towel. Bummer though








You guys have an awesome shop there!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

in other news, just fabbed up a hanging tire-rack for my garage.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm feeling incredibly ill and might have to stay in bed tomorrow. That never happens.
So far for starting work on the Scirocco


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's no good Izzy
bed time for me now


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'm feeling incredibly ill and might have to stay in bed tomorrow. That never happens.
So far for starting work on the Scirocco









Hope you feel better in the morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So Ms. JediLynne, do we have Erika packing to move yet? Or is she already gone?
Just wondering after your FB comment....









Who's spillin' the beans here?








We need a minute by minute report, updates NOW girl!.....get on it!!!!!







<tapping fingers>








(Lovin the smiley Santa, hope he stays around till little Christmas at least!







)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:23 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hope everyone had a great holiday last week!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_in other news, just fabbed up a hanging tire-rack for my garage.









That's a really great idea . . . Looks cool too!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Hey there thread starter guy! See how much fun we've had in here???Great idea to get this thing going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And how's that crazy fast car of yours? Mine are all freezing, err, sleeping. Yeah, that's it.








And the tire rack IS a great idea. Only problem with them is they fill up WAY too fast, and you have to build another one. Can't imagine the systems the true wheel whores (ahem, Chris) have going on!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*








Hello there crazy Canadian chick girl. Yes indeed I see how much fun you guys have in here . . . Since the first ever Cincy post whore gift, I have had this idea in mind. 
My crazy fast car is a part still . . .







But maybe this year








Mine isnt as cold, all the layers of dust keeps it warmer









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Only problem with them is they fill up WAY too fast, and you have to build another one. Can't imagine the systems the true wheel whores (ahem, Chris) have going on!

I heard those people stack there wheels in there bedrooms!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







Hello there crazy Canadian chick girl. Yes indeed I see how much fun you guys have in here . . . Since the first ever Cincy post whore gift, I have had this idea in mind. 
My crazy fast car is a part still . . .







But maybe this year








Mine isnt as cold, all the layers of dust keeps it warmer








I heard those people stack there wheels in there bedrooms!

Well, good to have you on here, and here's hoping you get that car mobile again. I'm just hoping the bug will start for me this morning...that oil gets thick and she's stubborn girl for waking up in the morning!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I know your missing my Cathy








Can't make any promises


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_in other news, just fabbed up a hanging tire-rack for my garage.









Awesome! I want to do something like this, but have it free-standing. Trouble is, there isn't enough room in the garage.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I hear you on not enough space. I love the 10' ceiling in our garage, makes enough room for things like this.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
My crazy fast car is a part still . . .







But maybe this year








Mine isnt as cold, all the layers of dust keeps it warmer










I'd stop by and remove some of that dust for you, if I lived closer to you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey there thread starter guy! See how much fun we've had in here???Great idea to get this thing going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And how's that crazy fast car of yours? Mine are all freezing, err, sleeping. Yeah, that's it.








And the tire rack IS a great idea. Only problem with them is they fill up WAY too fast, and you have to build another one. Can't imagine the systems the true wheel whores (ahem, Chris) have going on!

Ahem!
My system is to stack the wheels in their respective sets, and sit them in the garage, or outside the garage in front of the door. And it's not like I have that many wheels. I have 4 sets that aren't on cars, and one of them is for sale. 
In other news, last night I went to see Project/Object, a Frank Zappa tribute band, with our very own sciroccojim on drums.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Earlier in the day I went up to Valley Forge and picked up a new (to me) computer to replace my dead PC desktop.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Who's spillin' the beans here?








_Modified by punchbug at 4:23 AM 12-29-2009_

Well I was keeping it a closely guarded secret, only amongst myself, Daun, Cathy, husband, and those who actually see my FB (which has to be kept under close watch since the FIL is on there). It IS still only "sale pending" as we paid with a check that I sent in the mail today. 
As I put the check in the mailbox I said "bye, bye, check, bring me back my little red ragtop"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

GAH! too many parts in my little garage to get any kind of real work done at the moment. Is it spring cleaning time yet!?!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*









...buying a mkIV.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








...buying a mkIV.









Fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Own


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yay for me! The UPS guy showed up!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

snow!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Damned plowtruck! Everything is back together, and correctly too. But it will not start. I wish it was CIS. Was going to check it's ballast resistor because I am not getting spark and I can't find the damned thing anywhere....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Yay for me! The UPS guy showed up!

















Let me know if it fits correctly! I've bought 3 now and they never fit the bracket properly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I heard those people stack there wheels in there bedrooms!

It is true, bedrooms are made to store your car parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sleeping I can do in my car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








...buying a mkIV.








Is it a Bug???


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_







Is it a Bug???









*shrug*
But I'm fed up enough with the German-American "truck's" electrical system to think that a mk4 will be a step up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Are you talking about the Cherokee? It's more AMC than Daimler. I think a B5 A4 quattro would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## ricklx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My name is Rick, some people say I have a problem, it seems I an addicted to MK1 Sciroccos. I can't help myself, I love them, I want them, I must have them. Oh I do have them 3 at last count, someone stop me please. Only kidding don't, even try


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Gah - suitcases are packed to the brim. Leaving for Minnesota tomorrow afternoon. I wonder in my crack-free rain-tray will make it home un-cracked








I made a box for it that took up 70% of the damn suitcase......The antenna, on the other hand will have to be mailed home....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Gah - suitcases are packed to the brim. Leaving for Minnesota tomorrow afternoon.


Leaving for Dayton as soon as I am done with work this afternoon. To food, family, and friends See you soon Daun


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
I'd stop by and remove some of that dust for you, if I lived closer to you









Thanks man . . . If it wasn't winter and balls cold I would be starting work on it!

_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








...buying a mkIV.

What's wrong with a MKIV ???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








...buying a mkIV.


Lower it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Leaving for Dayton as soon as I am done with work this afternoon. To food, family, and friends See you soon Daun









Woo hoo!!! So what are we doing tomorrow before 2 PM?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ricklx2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricklx2* »_My name is Rick, some people say I have a problem, it seems I an addicted to MK1 Sciroccos. I can't help myself, I love them, I want them, I must have them. Oh I do have them 3 at last count, someone stop me please. Only kidding don't, even try






























Hello, nice post count. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's wrong with a MKIV ???

It gets stuck on driveways.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It gets stuck on driveways.









beat me to it


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It gets stuck on driveways.









Can ducks go on Kias, er I mean MK4s?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ydrogs)*

No!, Ducks are only for Sciroccos.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

KT1's?
good looking car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
What's wrong with a NewBug ??? *shrug*










Okay, one *small*







gripe I have is the howling demon possessing my wheel bearing once again. Gotta get that exorcised, I'm losing my hearing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

someone buy my turbo.
i need to fund my haldex parts list


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, one *small*







gripe I have is the howling demon possessing my wheel bearing once again. Gotta get that exorcised, I'm losing my hearing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

And although I have yet to do the artsy photo shoot, I find myself compelled to step in and defend these oddballs of the Mk4 lineup. Chick car be damned, I'm loving mine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
And although I have yet to do the artsy photo shoot, I find myself compelled to step in and defend these *Sciroccos* of the Mk4 lineup. 








Chick car be damned, I'm loving mine.

hahahaha. This is just too hilarious (and now corrected). Who are you again?

















_Modified by punchbug at 5:33 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Gah - suitcases are packed to the brim. Leaving for Minnesota tomorrow afternoon. I wonder in my crack-free rain-tray will make it home un-cracked








I made a box for it that took up 70% of the damn suitcase......The antenna, on the other hand will have to be mailed home....

Take it as your carry on. Then you can baby it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

The plow truck lives! My father in law came over this evening to help out. Under a cluster of vacuum lines he found two grounds and another rubber line. Hooked up the grounds and the other rubber line I recognized as the return fuel line. Sh*t, what did I have in the return port? Oh, that's just the vacuum line for the front axle to shift into four wheel drive. I'm sure that would've worked out well.







So I tried it, and she fired right up. Good thing, because we have a ton of snow coming I hear.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_The plow truck lives! My father in law came over this evening to help out. Under a cluster of vacuum lines he found two grounds and another rubber line. Hooked up the grounds and the other rubber line I recognized as the return fuel line. Sh*t, what did I have in the return port? Oh, that's just the vacuum line for the front axle to shift into four wheel drive. I'm sure that would've worked out well.







So I tried it, and she fired right up. Good thing, because we have a ton of snow coming I hear. 

But what about all the fuel in the vacuum line?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_

Leaving for Dayton as soon as I am done with work this afternoon. To food, family, and friends See you soon Daun









Have a safe trip!

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Take it as your carry on. Then you can baby it.

That was the plan, but it was too big.








Anyway, we had a decent flight home and was welcomed home by 18 degrees, snow and very slick roads. Came home to find my car burried under snow. Not just any snow, but a layer of snow/ice/more snow/ice/more snow. Ugh - what a pain to get that off the doors and windshield that was! 
I made a box for the rain-tray, stuck it in the check-in luggage and hoped for the best. Peeled the luggage open as soon as we got home to find the box completely smashed. AAARG. Thanfully, there was ony *one* minor crack, about 1" long. Damn - there goes my mint rain-tray. Still better than what I have, though.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Welcome home.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_No!, Ducks are only for Sciroccos.

WRONG!! If I wasn't lazy I'd prove that there are at least 3 Kias that have rocked ducks. I have yet to re-duck my new Kia. Maybe thats why I keep having problems and can't seem to love the car enough just yet.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It gets stuck in driveways.








 
So would have my Scirocco









_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Can ducks go on Kias, er I mean MK4s?









Only Special kinda Kia's

_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_KT1's?
good looking car.









Thanks man, that's the Daily Driver . . . which kinda sprung out of control








As for the wheels there OZ Pegasus.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








...buying a mkIV.

If it's a TDI then it's completely acceptable.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would love to have a TDI

and...






















New Years Eve! Time to blow **** up!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Since it snowed last night and I don't really have much else to do today, I'm adding all my music to my new computer. It's a lot, so it's taking some time.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Welcome home.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks! Good to be back home, though I didn't miss this cold weather! 

The local roads suck. The city decided to skimp this year and only use salt on the main roads. Yeah, no salt is a good thing, but that leaves the back-roads very slippery. The parking lot at the post office was literally an ice-rink. 95% ice. Other parts of the roads have 2" thick ice sheets partially broken up, so it's like driving on a waffle-iron made of ice. Gah....
Owned!


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Pulled into a gas stating today and happened to pull in right behing an 8V S2. third scirocco i have seen now in my area. had a chat with the owner and she said shs had it for 5 months and absolutly loves it. it was a good day


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Grumps)*

Well, I have done absolutely nothing constructive today, yesterday I was at least able to mount a new tire on my lawn mower remove the mower deck and install the snowblower mounting plate. The snowblower is ready to mount but by the time I got that far my feet were getting numb and I was getting dizzy, so I figured the warming up and getting out of the carbon dioxide was the way to go, I'll probably finish that project tomorrow or Sat.
Other than that "Baby it's cold outside".
For this New Years, I'm eating nachos and watching old movies.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Welcome back eh? And that cat looks like Puss Puss. You do NOT want to piss her off, so if she wants to watch, you'd better let her. Or there will be punishment.


_Modified by punchbug at 6:19 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Washed pops passat today.....got a little cold as the sun went 
down, almost had to put on a jacket


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Washed pops passat today.....got a little cold as the sun went 
down, almost had to put on a jacket









Yeah, yeah, rub it in.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

He isn't kidding.It only got up to 70 today. Where is Al Gore?








Best wishes to all this coming year.








Here is a train wreck:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*










Wish I was doing this ^^^ tonight instead of working.


















































To those that are having a good time tonight!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Here is a train wreck:









Dammit, Chris! (Sorry, only a couple people on here will get that.)
Rhett, why would you rather be wrecking trains?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Rhett, why would you rather be wrecking trains?

I was more meaning I'd rather be getting "wrecked." (read drunk) My gf was rather sad that she was not able to get a New Years kiss as she finally has someone to kiss. (Can't say I'm not disappointed either though.)








I have a lot to deal with this weekend and unfortunately it does not involve much for cars but about 5-600miles on the road. And definitely not Scirocco related.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I was more meaning I'd rather be getting "wrecked." (read drunk) My gf was rather sad that she was not able to get a New Years kiss as she finally has someone to kiss. (Can't say I'm not disappointed either though.)








I have a lot to deal with this weekend and unfortunately it does not involve much for cars but about 5-600miles on the road. And definitely not Scirocco related.









Well Happy New Year and hope 2010 is a good one. Rhett? Try to hang in there with whatever you're dealing with. I went to bed early...I must be old but New Years was never a big deal for me. (well, except for 2008...but that would be ON topic)
2009 was a bix mixture for me, of really good and really bad. Hoping 2010 will be a great one.....I turn 53 in 2010...how can it miss eh?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I wonder when Daun will start an official 2010 Cincy thread?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Dude, you just ain't right.


_Modified by tmechanic at 3:25 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got to blow **** up last night, only a mild hangover this morning, 2010 is starting off well... mostly, I'm at work right now, so that's not cool, but I shouldn't have to be here long.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I was totally useless today for some reason, so I figured I may as well polish off yet another exam for the kiddies. So that's print ready. Not printing the other one till I see where we get to. I think I'll enjoy myself even more tonight and do some marking







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The eternal project was put up for sale. I'm leaving the Type 53 world until I have better space, skills, and $$ to tackle a FWD Hot Rod class drag car.

I'll be back....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So I have to get a new clutch for my Audi TT...and I'm not sure what I should get??? Two different websites are saying different things, and I'm certainly not going to ask the Audi forum, lol. Should I wait until Monday to call the friendly local garage that Brian and I go to, to ask them? Thoughts?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

South Bend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Happy New Year everybody! Figure I'll start the year off with some holiday pictures of our kittehs.
First, Benny, or "simple Benny" as we like to call him.
















He chases his tail a lot, which makes him sleepy. He sleeps in strange positions too:








Now we have Ann, or "orphan Annie" as she was a stray/abused kitten rescue. Her jaw was broken when she was very young, so she has trouble keeping her tongue in her mouth sometimes.








(though it's usually not _that_ bad.







)
She lets Laura play dress-up with her, reluctantly.








(this is really funny if you knew the cat, she is the type that would rip your arm off if she didn't like you)
Funniest part of all, she would probably be a vegetarian if she could get away with it. She comes running for strawberry tops, her favorite:








And, we found out this year that she also loves home-made cranberry sauce:









Love our kitties.








Hope everyone's 2010 is fantastic. I have a feeling it will be a good year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

It's funny that you posted those up. I was thinking that I had spent way too much time on this couch today, but that i have a grey cat and it's all good. I was using him as a pillow earlier. I just really like cats, and your calico is an oddball eh? They all are. Calicos rock!
OOOOh....mythbusters...top down driving in the rain...is fast the cure for getting wet? Something to watch while marking! Results in a minute!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It's funny that you posted those up. I was thinking that I had spent way too much time on this couch today, but that i have a grey cat and it's all good. I was using him as a pillow earlier. I just really like cats, and your calico is an oddball eh? They all are. Calicos rock!
OOOOh....mythbusters...top down driving in the rain...is fast the cure for getting wet? Something to watch while marking! *Results in a minute!*


:tap: :tap: :tap: waiting... that was 90 minutes ago...









Nice kitteh Brendan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, 2010 is going to be awesome for Scirocco people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

:tap: :tap: :tap: waiting... that was 90 minutes ago...










Okay, okay, I'll take a break from marking








(Seriously, I'm ready to puke from it anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
So it seems that if you stop to put the top up the car gets drenched inside. At lower speeds there was a wee bit of water on the seats, but if you ramp it up to like 90 mph, the interior stays bone dry. Mind you, this is with a nice Porsche..somehow I imagine a good old bricklike Cabby may be different. Like you might die at 90 in the rain.







But my topless experience in the rain has been similar. Just keep swimming....










_Modified by punchbug at 6:53 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I like cats, I just can't eat a whole on by myself.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

...that's not chicken in your chicken chow mien.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...that's not chicken in your chicken chow mien.









or 'pork' in your pork fried ricerrr....
it is cat. the "other" white meat.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm at work right now, so that's not cool, but I shouldn't have to be here long.

Opposite of my experience. I got a call this morning to see if I could come in asap. I got in @ 12:30 this afternoon and am still here, probably 'til 2:00 AM-ish. And OMG what a hell of a day. I need a drink, especially since I didn't get to have anything last night!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Opposite of my experience. I got a call this morning to see if I could come in asap. I got in @ 12:30 this afternoon and am still here, probably 'til 2:00 AM-ish. And OMG what a hell of a day. I need a drink, especially since I didn't get to have anything last night!

East coast storms a factor yet? And I didn;t drink New Years Eve either, so we're even. I more than made up for that on Boxing Day though. 
So Daun...looks like Family Day is Feb 15th...got space for some parcels to arrive??? Muahahaha.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So Daun...looks like Family Day is Feb 15th...got space for some parcels to arrive??? Muahahaha.....









Why yes I do, in fact one is already here. AND to top it off, I am tentatively trading that Saturday off, PLUS Randall is supposed to be in town which is a good excuse to get the local Scirocco group together.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why yes I do, in fact one is already here. AND to top it off, I am tentatively trading that Saturday off, PLUS Randall is supposed to be in town which is a good excuse to get the local Scirocco group together.

Randall!!! Awesome! Getting work done on the daily buglet so I won't be as worried about making the trip in that old gal...unless the weather Gods object of course. In other news...I am FINALLY done marking. Of course, I go back to work Monday, so that will be short lived. I'm in the mood to sort out photo albums today...we'll see how I get along on that. 
But my vacation time has been used in hardcore research on a theory of mine....so...answer me this....what cars have been converted into time machines??? 
Well, here's one we all know, and it'a been in a pile of shows...this image shows its 80s roots well, and despite the watermark, OUR Rhett has yet to park THIS Kia on the wrong side of the driveway. Though it may explain a few things about Rhett...
















No doubt we are all aware of the connection to the Scirocco, so no additional comments are given...BUT...what OTHER time travelling cars have there been???? Yep, that's right...the *Mk IV Scirocco Convertible*
















Grr baby, very Grrr








Further proof to my theory....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why yes I do, in fact one is already here. AND to top it off, I am tentatively trading that Saturday off, PLUS Randall is supposed to be in town which is a good excuse to get the local Scirocco group together.

I will be in town Jan. 15 to 18


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Lower it.

The mk4 lowering scene has gotten out of hand.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boredom


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Randall!!! Awesome! Getting work done on the daily buglet so I won't be as worried about making the trip in that old gal...unless the weather Gods object of course. 

I heard back from Joni... she's agreeable to trading me the 16th so I would have the weekend off. (She needs the 13th off, so the trade works perfectly.) I'll keep the calendar open for the weekend.








Edit for ownage... we'll see if this works. Being at work, I can't get to photobucket. And no Scirocco pics loaded on this server....










_Modified by vwdaun at 3:44 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I should really work on getting my garage straightened out so I can get the car in there and fix the fuel-tank vent lines. Today would be a prime driving day, a little chilly (blower motor gave out on our way home from Cincy), but no rain


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

crap, now it's sunny







now I really wish I could drive the car


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well Happy New Year and hope 2010 is a good one. Rhett? Try to hang in there with whatever you're dealing with. I went to bed early...I must be old but New Years was never a big deal for me. (well, except for 2008...but that would be ON topic)
2009 was a bix mixture for me, of really good and really bad. Hoping 2010 will be a great one.....I turn 53 in 2010...how can it miss eh?









Well, I'm not having much luck. I got Anna dropped off at her place and then went to leave and the damned car wouldn't start. When it did start it sounded like crap, so guessing something broke. Luckily its only the mk3. Instead of waiting for a tow truck to tow the pos to my buddy's heated garage I should be at my aunt's funeral. 
Hopefully the rest of 2010 will be good. We're not off to much of a start! Anna's car is still apart, my mk3 is dead, the truck doesn't want to start. At least the hoopty mk2 coupe fired right off and was able to push the beastly truck around so I could jockey the coupe out of the garage. Gotta love a 2500lb car pushing around a 4000lb truck on snow/ice!!
Happy wonderful birthday when it comes around Cathy!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, half our garage is much cleaner now. Got things much better organized, in bins and tubs, a big pile of stuff to throw out too. Now I gotta make some more space, think I'll bring my toolbox and some other stuff back after an interview this afternoon. Soon as the bulk of stuff from the shop is here, I'm going to get the '80 up on jackstands and drop the rear beam, see about fixing the fuel leaks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, put up an 8v engine block on CL for free, guy came and picked it up about 3 minutes ago, more floor space now







I <3 the CL free section.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My Dad and I spent the day working on the 4Runner he just got. It had a nasty knock, which we thought to be a broken timing chain guide. One of the guides was indeed broken. We replaced the chain, sprockets, tensioner and guides, the water pump, belts, hoses, and spark plugs. Start it up and it's still knocking. I think it's probably bearings. And the oil pan gasket is leaking, which means we have to unbolt the motor mounts and lift the engine a few inches.








And, it was in the mid 20s today, with some nasty wind. Pretty much my entire body went numb from the cold.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Were you doing burnouts in your new MkIV cholland?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, brought home my spare dash, set of sway-bars, a big ole box of random parts, and my other roll-around toolchest. Garage is going to be filling up....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Haven't been on in a few days. Home from Dayton. Tomorrow is car repair day. But at least the 525 is running again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Been snowing for the past day, and looks like it will continue through tomorrow. At least the plow truck is running, and running pretty well too.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I'll take snow over this blasted below zero cold!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Jan 1st proved to be a day to remember....hmmm, could I hope that the rest of the year will be just as good? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Been havin a fun time with my scirocco. its shifting great and runs smoothly. still not getting full performance, thats a project for next weekend.
Its nice and clean and as shiny as a 20 year old paint job can be. 
In other news school starts day after tomrrow for winter quarter woot. ummm my grandma recently passed so ive been dealin with that...probly why ive gotten so much done on the scirocco...
any ways HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE, i pray for a wonderful year for all of us and our beloved sciroccos. may we have many triumphs and few losses.


_Modified by Grumps at 12:34 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_could I hope that the rest of the year will be just as good? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Spent all day yesterday trying to start der kumbelwagon, below zero temps and no engine heater = no start, so I picked up a cheap dipstick heater and I'll try again today. Right now the weather is clear and -22, oh joy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I'll take snow over this blasted below zero cold! 

This. I'm being a total wimp in this cold. We still have too little snow for me to ski on....everybody around me's getting pounded.









_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Jan 1st proved to be a day to remember....hmmm, could I hope that the rest of the year will be just as good? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, you certainly are due for a good one! I'm gonna take Wednesday off to celebrate Christmas and the first anniversary of a special day for me! Early January can be okay I guess.
@ Daun! WooHoo!!!! Can't wait!
@ tmechanic...How well does that dipstick heater work, and do you think it would work on my bug? I removed my pan heater a few years ago since I got sick of it vibrating off. (pan's aluminum, so it had to be strapped into the oil pan bolts...straps kept snapping)
@rocco_crossing: That really sucks...bad enough to have a funeral to go to without the car throwing up a hairball. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif VeeDubs for the loss on that one.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Today is time to warm up the garage and get work done on the Scirocco. I am hoping that by the end of the day she will be running again.
Why do I kid myself like this?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And, it was in the mid 20s today, with some nasty wind. Pretty much my entire body went numb from the cold.


I see your mid 20*F temperature and raise you -14*F from last night!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I see your mid 20*F temperature and raise you -14*F from last night!!! 









What time zone you in Chris? My clock only goes to 24 hours......


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I just got back from a successful test flight in this:








She's been down with a couple of problems since August. We re-worked cylinder #5 and then fought an ignition problem for the last two months. We think the problem is finally solved!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@ tmechanic...How well does that dipstick heater work, and do you think it would work on my bug? I removed my pan heater a few years ago since I got sick of it vibrating off. (pan's aluminum, so it had to be strapped into the oil pan bolts...straps kept snapping)


Dipstick heaters are useless, at least they are in Maine, it can only be colder in Ontario.








What you need is a recirculating tank heater, goes in-line with one of the heater hoses and circulates and heats the antifreeze.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Cleared a ton of snow today, Mandy's Challenger is now hibernating with both '88s, a Z3 and a '59 or '60 Chevy Apache pick up. Also got the snowmobile out of it's snowbank and I may get to ride it this year. Last year's riding ended up being about 5 minutes, tops.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Got the coolant tank replaced and refilled power steering reservoir. Car is running, not leaking any coolant, and appears to be content.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Yay!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

@ tmechanic...How well does that dipstick heater work, and do you think it would work on my bug? I removed my pan heater a few years ago since I got sick of it vibrating off. (pan's aluminum, so it had to be strapped into the oil pan bolts...straps kept snapping)



It's better than nothing, and as long as you're above zero or in a garage they work fine, but you need to remove it before you close the hood on most cars and they need to be immersed at least 4" into oil to work right without burning out, well mines about 3 3/4" and it looks fine.
Question, does your bug have an aluminum block too?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Quick question, what door handles fit a MK1?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What time zone you in Chris? My clock only goes to 24 hours......










Chris? I thought I looked more like an Amber







I don't know what on earth that is for on my car...I just get sick of looking at how many miles I have left on my tank. Or get depressed about the average MPG I'm getting lol.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_Quick question, what door handles fit a MK1?

Nataku has a few for sale :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4705359
I think only early Rabbit and Mk1 Scirocco's have those. Not sure though.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Nataku has a few for sale :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4705359
I think only early Rabbit and Mk1 Scirocco's have those. Not sure though.

I'm hoping to get new ones, I may have to strip the chrome off of my spares and paint 'em.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Chris? I thought I looked more like an Amber







I don't know what on earth that is for on my car...I just get sick of looking at how many miles I have left on my tank. Or get depressed about the average MPG I'm getting lol.

I'd say either Cathy's been drinking, or I'm much better looking than I thought.








Hell, maybe it's both.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Chris? I thought I looked more like an Amber







I don't know what on earth that is for on my car...I just get sick of looking at how many miles I have left on my tank. Or get depressed about the average MPG I'm getting lol.

Oh silly me. Though it would be fun to call Chris Amber once in a while.







He looks like an Amber now that I thnk of it, not that he looks like you at all mind you!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*









OMG!
V-tailed Bonanza!
I hate you!








I miss my 172 so much, and haven't flown in about 1-1/2 years...
I really have to come down to Cincy in 2010!
Sold my 172 after 11 years of ownership, with the hanger ,and everything...








Oh well, I own a Mk1 now instead!



_Modified by fredybender at 8:57 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_OMG!
V-tailed Bonanza!
I hate you!










Awwww, don't hate me because of my airplane!

_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_I miss my 172 so much, and haven't flown in about 1-1/2 years...
I really have to come down to Cincy in 2010!

Yes. Yes you do.









_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_Sold my 172 after 11 years of ownership, with the hanger ,and everything...








Oh well, I own a Mk1 now instead!


How could you POSSIBLY have a Scirocco without a built-in work space / winter storage facility?








Mk 1s fit great under the wings of a 172. Oddly I don't seem to have a pic of that loaded. And if you miss your 172... well, don't look at one of the others in the fleet:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I see your mid 20*F temperature and raise you -14*F from last night!!! 
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u211/konomi89/Mobile%20Uploads/0102002240.jpg[img][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I don't think I'll ever be as cold as I was when I visited Minnesota! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)

After no more than 40 miles in my 87 and a few solid days of preventative maintenance with some not so pretty but prettier than rust patchwork, threw caution to the wind and drove her 600 miles home, didn't disappoint, I'm really happy right now. I'm almost starting to trust it. If anything it was a good opportunity to identify all the rattles, squeaks and grinding noises. I had my passenger disassembling things and trying to find rattles as we went along, it was a fun game. A troublesome grinding noise started coming from the cluster corresponding to a wiggle in the speedo, crap.
Also, the climate control decided to unleash some frosty hate on my left knee about half way through, side vents stuck on cold, and the driver vent wouldn't close. I need to find a new unwarped dash to motivate me to rip everything out and make-not-suck everything heater related. All in time. I love this car.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FUUUUUCK........





























Took a corner too fast (5-7 mph) on glare ice by my dad's house and ended up on the same snowbank my dad, uncle and brother have slid into over the past few weeks. Thing is, the ice must have punctured a hole in my radiator because a minute or so away from home I got a "low coolant" notice on the car and thought "Oh ****!". Got home to see coolant flowing out of the right side under the front end. ARRRRG! Damn city is cheaping out and not salting the back roads. Trouble is, they're not doing anything at all, not even sand! There are so many spots where you can see where people slid into snowbanks.










_Modified by Nataku at 10:00 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

-14 this morning and my Jetta will not even turn over, I don't get it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, my bug has been sitting for a few days...that's honestly the one thing I'm not looking forward to about going to work this morning...will she turn over??? I'll do the multi glow cylce and see what happens. No block heater on that one....but she is in a garage. So wish me luck!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, didn't sleep for **** last night


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I went out and picked up a frost plug heater now I need a nice heated garage to install it, so first I need to get it going.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Drove to Columbus this weekend to pick up a set of 15" BBS's for Laura's Golf for summer duty. First time we've had the Golf on the Highway. Did pretty well, but I'm having trouble with the turbo. It's a big turbo and laggy anyway, but now I'm hardly getting any boost at all, only about 6 lbs at the top of 3rd gear with the pedal buried. EGT's are higher too, I think the turbo might be dead already. On top of that, the blower motor emitted the "piercing howl of death" on the way home, so I'm driving the Golf (without heat) today while she takes the Corrado to work. NAPA has the motor about half as cheap as anyone else in town, so I'm off to pick one up today after work and install it- in the dark and cold- after work. YAY!
It has been starting pretty well during these really cold days though, block heaters are great things.








Snow tires are here, gotta rip the teardrops off of the Scirocco and temporarily install the BBS's back on, since 13" wheels won't clear the brakes on the Scirocco, and the drops are going on the Golf for wintertime. Love car/wheel jockeying when it's 15*F out.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I went out and picked up a frost plug heater now I need a nice heated garage to install it, so first I need to get it going.


I <3 my block heater


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, my bug has been sitting for a few days...that's honestly the one thing I'm not looking forward to about going to work this morning...will she turn over??? I'll do the multi glow cylce and see what happens. No block heater on that one....but she is in a garage. So wish me luck!

I'm assuming since there was no more posting that the trick worked. I find myself using the same thing with the (now DD) Jetta.
And I'm SOOO enjoying driving the Jetta, even though it's, shall we say, rough. Clouds and clouds of blue smoke under any acceleration when cold, completely dusted suspension, crap tires on out-of-balance wheels, cracked windshield and a very questionable starter. BUT, it gets triple the mileage of the Tundra, and the heater works well, so I'll keep driving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, went home for lunch, still hungry tho


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm assuming since there was no more posting that the trick worked. 

I drove the 525 all day today for the first time in weeks. A new battery and she is running great. Drove 85 miles today. And it snowed all morning, boy did it snow. Took me an hour to go 18 miles down 94 because of people going so slow and not to mention the accidents that were every few miles. It was not a great day for driving.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ ...On top of that, the blower motor emitted the "piercing howl of death" on the way home, <snip>and install it- in the dark and cold- after work. YAY!....
Brendan

Sorry, but that made me laugh. How well we all know these various sounds...and instantly analyse the subtle differences between that and my favorite (alternator belt )...and the other various eee-eeeeks. The bug does blower squeal too, but I doubt I'd hear it over "wheel bearing rumble" at the moment. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'm assuming since there was no more posting that the trick worked. I find myself using the same thing with the (now DD) Jetta.


Yup, mine fired right up, and I barely needed to glow it at all to get home. (It was only -10C) I ditched the new Interstate I put in last winter in favour of a Redtop. The Interstate may work fine for a gasser, but it sucked in the cold last winter. I hear people complain about Redtops, but they have been fabulous for me. The Interstate had lots of CCA, but it'll go into a measly gasser in the spring. Likely the Cabby. No lack of candidates for a reverse terminal battery here.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

We had a red top for years in the lifted Samurai and that thing was great! If I remember correctly, we ran the red top for 8 years with never a hitch.

and now for a slightly o/t mini rant.....
be cautious when ordering from O34. We ordered some Audi parts....on Dec.12th. We recieved a call from them about 10 days later telling us that the Euro lights (for the A4) were not available.








When we tried to cancel the order we were told that the order couldn't be canceled, because it had already been sent.








When we checked the tracking info, we found out that it wouldn't arrive until 1/6.








And we're being charged $35.00 for shipping!








This is for a couple exhaust clamps and 2 shifter boots. Unbelievable.
OK, end rant.


_Modified by Booha1 at 5:56 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ready to GTFO the office and get home to work on the garage more.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (mbelt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbelt* »_
Also, the climate control decided to unleash some frosty hate on my left knee about half way through, side vents stuck on cold

They are fresh air vents. That's why you got cold air.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (mbelt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbelt* »_
Also, the climate control decided to unleash some frosty hate on my left knee about half way through, side vents stuck on cold, and the driver vent wouldn't close. 

My old AMC did that to me...I lost all heat and defrost functions. The fun part was when the ice on the hood would melt after the car ran a bit. It would fling up onto the windshield as water, then freeze on contact.
I had to stop every so often to scrape a new hole in the ice on the windshield.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
They are fresh air vents. That's why you got cold air.

Yep. It's not a problem, it's a feature!
My BMW needs a glow plug relay, which won't be in for a couple of days, and I don't have anywhere to plug in the block heater. Starting it is fun indeed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and is anyone in the Cincy area planning on coming east anytime in the near future? If so, I have a favor to ask of you....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and is anyone in the Cincy area planning on coming east anytime in the near future? If so, I have a favor to ask of you....

what ya buy chris??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what ya buy chris??

Nothing yet. But shipping it would be cost prohibitive. Hence the question.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and is anyone in the Cincy area planning on coming east anytime in the near future? If so, I have a favor to ask of you....

How far east? I've been itching for a roader....
And yeah, what'd ya buy?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well, I'm halfway between Baltimore and Philly, but I certainly don't mind driving, either. It 's just not cost/time effective to drive 9 hours each way.
It's a dash.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Welll.... I don't see me goin' that far east. Eastern OH perhaps to visit some family.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

No worries, just throwing the question out there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yup, mine fired right up, and I barely needed to glow it at all to get home. (It was only -10C) I ditched the new Interstate I put in last winter in favour of a Redtop. The Interstate may work fine for a gasser, but it sucked in the cold last winter. I hear people complain about Redtops, but they have been fabulous for me. The Interstate had lots of CCA, but it'll go into a measly gasser in the spring. Likely the Cabby. No lack of candidates for a reverse terminal battery here.

The Jeep has had it's Yellow Top for over 5 years now, best battery ever, that poor thing has been drained down to zero at least a 100 times and still charged back up every time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

More progress on creating storage space in the garage. Jen's parents gave us some wall-track type shelving, got all of it up, moved a cupboard, and started putting up a second set of wall-mount shelving. Seems the contractor spaced the studs in the garage/house common wall however they damn well pleased. Seen 12", 16", and 20" spacing. At least there is OSB sheeting under the drywall, so I just need the correct length screws and I'll be back in business. After this it's just a matter of hauling a couple of cars and a ton of parts home


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And I'm SOOO enjoying driving the Jetta, even though it's, shall we say, rough. Clouds and clouds of blue smoke under any acceleration when cold, completely dusted suspension, crap tires on out-of-balance wheels, cracked windshield and a very questionable starter. BUT, it gets triple the mileage of the Tundra, and the heater works well, so I'll keep driving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WOW, that sounds a lot like my Jetta that Anna is currently driving and I will soon be driving as my DD once her car is together.
BAD BAD NEWS with the jetta. The VR decided it needs some love. Like a rebuild! I only got 5 out of the 6 plugs out. 1 of which is destroyed!!











































Carnage pics later. Will be pulling the head wed or thurs. At least its in a heated garage!!


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 1:51 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

another 'fun filled' day at the office...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_another 'fun filled' day at the office...

Just remember...it enables you to work on your VW's


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

slow day is slow


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Booo - back to work tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well, my day was fine. Dropped the daily bug off at the local shade tree guy's shop for what amounted to a 300,000 km service (timing belt and water pump, sway bar bushings, a small welding job, wheel bearing) , which went fine, but the deafening growl is still there. It looks like maybe there were two bearings complaining. No matter, the work done had to happen and I can't stand it at this decibel level. So back it goes tomorrow. I'm still a few hundred under what I'd budgeted so it's all good. He did an incredible amount of work so far, and the car should be good for another 100,000 now. Literally! Cheaper than getting a newer one, and mine starts.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Cheaper than getting a newer one, and mine starts.









I'm not allowed to have a new one after the fiasco of the last one


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

In other news...I *finally* found where the whistling sound was coming from in the Rebel at speeds above 40.
Gosh that was *so annoying!!!!!*






















Turned out to be the top hinge of the drivers side little vent window. There was enough play in it to pull it away from the gasket at higher speeds and create the whistle. It was just a tiny opening, hence I got a VERY high pitched whistle.
No more!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Cheaper than getting a newer one, and mine starts.









Lucky you. I'm back in the Tundra today as it seems as though there's a short in the glow-plug circuit.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is it actually blowing fuses, or does all power seem to die as soon as the glow plugs energize?
own edit :


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Love the ownage, it's so springy! Springlike? Vernal? You know what I mean, there's no salt.








Izzy: I hate those random noises that only happen at highway speeds. My bug has a speed whistle only on windy days...I know what it is too. The Celica mod http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Daun: As much as I hate non-starting, this ear bleeding is getting old. But I'll still take starting any day of the week. 
So my evening was spent doing solutions for gas law problems. I *especially* heart my boss for making me teach two (new to me) senior Chems in the same space/time. Twice the work, same pay. It was okay when the units meshed, but Organic Chem and Gas Laws are just too different to teach at the same time. Some kids are frustrated and I can't blame them but I'm doing the best I can. 11 days of it left before review, which should be a treat. Maybe we can vent some stinky labs into the main office before we're done, these are sure the right units for it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_is it actually blowing fuses, or does all power seem to die as soon as the glow plugs energize?


The other day, driving home, I had the glow light flashing at me the whole time.
Today while waiting for the light to go out, I got some clicking from under the dash. After cycling again, crank and... no fire. Re-cycled two more times, same results - no fire. And being that it's damn cold, I left it at that for now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I've been told the blinking light is no big deal by my diesel guru, but with the clicking, I got no idea, the mk2 system is different than the mk1.
In other news, my garage is almost ready for the 76 to come home. Went through a couple more boxes of junk, found a few good parts, but threw away most of the stuff, clearing more shelf space. Have to wait till Jen gets paid and I can finish my second set of shelves, add another, and get even more stuff off of the floor. My new goal is that nothing be sitting on the floor, except the lawnmower and the car, everything else belongs on a shelf or in a toolbox. Oh yeah, one more book-shelf to go through, sort out what I am going to keep, and then toss the shelf, then I can replace that space with a small work-bench, and since I took apart one of my other shelves already, I can just use the lumber from that. 
Ok, enough rambling, going to entertain myself for a few more minutes online, then go to bed with the hope that I will be able to get up and to work on time tomorrow.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

The glow light flashing is completely normal, thanks to that fabulous German wiring








The clicking though...not sure.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ My new goal is that nothing be sitting on the floor, except the beer fridge and the car and my tools lying all over, everything else belongs on a shelf or in a toolbox. Oh yeah

fixed that for ya'... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

There's always been that one car I've always loved to own.....
this made me sad..(not for the quizzy)
http://reading.craigslist.org/cto/1529515715.html
how does this happen?


_Modified by northsurveyor at 12:52 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Well, that's not horrible for having been sanded down and left to sit (from the look of it), but what blows me away is the asking price! (Which is likely the going rate) We'd be saying that was a lot for a Scirocco unless it was pretty decent. I'd rather spend the 4large on a Scirocco myself, because the pretty pony "project" would be a money pit to get completed.
I do like that body style though!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Well, looks like my trusty Fox sedan is going to become more Rocco-like sooner than expected. My mechanic called me yesterday and says, "So, you're telling me that this car was *running*? I have no idea how..." Compression average: 50 PSI. Lowest cylinder, 25 PSI.







Time for a new motor.
*sigh* Anyone got a spare 9A laying around gathering dust? If I'm gonna spend time and money swapping motors, I might as well make it interesting...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Brown dropped off some top-secret Mk1 goodies yesterday. More to come tomorrow, apparently.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_There's always been that one car I've always loved to own.....
this made me sad..(not for the quizzy)
http://reading.craigslist.org/cto/1529515715.html
how does this happen?

_Modified by northsurveyor at 12:52 AM 1-6-2010_

I guess someone starts, and either looses money or interest. Could have been a beautiful car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I guess someone starts, and either looses money or interest. Could have been a beautiful car.









True.
Also, who knows how it was when they started. My Dad and I started restoring a 70 Charger about 10-11 years ago. It looks far worse now than it did when we started. But it actually isn't, because so much of the bad stuff was bondo'd and painted over years ago. Now, due to finances/lost interest, no progress has been made in at least 5 years, and it's condition is deteriorating once more, and since the amount of money to properly finish it is beyond what we have/will have in the foreseeable future, it's up for sale.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

put the battery for the Scirocco on the charger when I was home for lunch. Going to do some car shuffling when I get home this evening.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ Lowest cylinder, 25 PSI.







Time for a new motor.









Some on here are making more boost than that! (Not me, BTW)
So I now have a brand new 1999 New Beetle! One owner, lady driven, nearly 300,000 on the clock. Thank GOD I am no longer towing the freight train! (she got a new timing belt, water pump and coolant, fuel filter, oil and filter, sway bar and axle bushings, an ABS sensor and two wheel bearings) Guess how much that bill was.







No seriously, guess!
So Daun, I'm ready to hit the open road! 
Oh, Happy Christmas Eve eh?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Posting from Breckenridge colorado. We got about 4 inches of snow, hit up the bowls and totally smashed my ass catching an edge on a crappy run. the double black tree run was the most fun, and so was catching trees and wiping out a few times.
Some vwvortex rest time, and then off to the bars!
mmm...


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*

You know I've lived in Colorado for around 16 years and have not been skiing here yet, and I used to go skiing at least once a year in the northeast. Go figure.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

almost going home time...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

I had about 6 second gen Firebirds like that at one time...owners had given up the restoration so I usually picked them up for about $200 ea. Of course that was years ago...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So I now have a brand new 1999 New Beetle! One owner, lady driven, nearly 300,000 on the clock. Thank GOD I am no longer towing the freight train! (she got a new timing belt, water pump and coolant, fuel filter, oil and filter, sway bar and axle bushings, an ABS sensor and two wheel bearings) 

A good mk4? Want to sell it to me?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
A good mk4? Want to sell it to me?









Is it coming or going?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
A good mk4? Want to sell it to me?


No, but I do have a lightly used MkIV Golf I'd part with!










_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









What's the story, morning glory?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I passed emissions, finally! New ignition coil did the trick, it killed my miss, which fixed the high HC and CO.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Woot!, finally got the Jetta running again, drained the oil, it was almost as thin as grease, and that was after running it for 10 min, replaced it with full synthetic for turbo diesel trucks. I was getting tired of shifting through molasses too so I changed that to synthetic too, scary thing is, the engine oil was thicker than the gear lube.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So Daun, I'm ready to hit the open road! 


EX-cellent. I'll be sure to have your room ready.
And in typical VW fashion, I decided to try the Jetta today in order to move it to a better spot in the driveway. Two cycles of the plugs and it fired right up. However the glow plug light continued it's flashing and the CEL light was on as normal.
So to be safe, I drove the Tundra to work. I doubt Brad wants a phone call at 2 AM asking for a ride home.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
EX-cellent. I'll be sure to have your room ready.
And in typical VW fashion, I decided to try the Jetta today in order to move it to a better spot in the driveway. Two cycles of the plugs and it fired right up. However the glow plug light continued it's flashing and the CEL light was on as normal.
So to be safe, I drove the Tundra to work. I doubt Brad wants a phone call at 2 AM asking for a ride home.

Gotta love VWs is right! I'm actually eager to drive mine now. And keep me entertained my online friends, it's Christmas (and also first anniversary of my solo) so I'm burning off a sick day. Cough cough... 
These appeared yesterday too, as they did last year on the same date. They cheer me up since we only see them in the cold weather; down here on their feathered winter vacations.








Gotta go make some beet soup. And if our federal government can have perogies, so can I! (Only the Canadians will get that joke, google the word prorogue and you'll get it too)










_Modified by punchbug at 3:59 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

<cheers voice on> BRIAN!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*









How are you?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








How are you?

I told you, I'm home sick today














<cough cough>
Waiting for spring when I can wake up the Roccos...gonna order up a giftie for Mr Klausie today....it's some Brembo goodness, shhhhhhh....don't tell him...it's a surprise!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I'm here at work








Don't worry I won't tell him


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Well, I guess work is good for paying the bills. It's gotta be good for something. 
So here's a tidbit from my lovely workplace yesterday. I have a kid who literally does not leave my side because of impending/ongoing/never-freakin-ending girl fights (complicated by the fact that these kids have babies....). Anyway, I'd verified that the other "nice girls" in the class were out and about with cameras before leaving her on her own in the darkroom. I came back and heard two voices in there, so I enter saying "Who's in here?" I get back, "Oh, it's just me and the officer"







Yeah provincial cop was in there with her, regarding an assault in the smoking area at lunch. I love my job.










_Modified by punchbug at 7:17 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I wish my job was as interesting as yours!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Interesting, umm, yeah, that's what it is.







Work with young people. It's never boring. And Klausie's brakes are ordered, but there is some question about availability. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

morning gang,
anyone identify this color?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

No color help from me . . . 
But that Coupe is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_morning gang,
anyone identify this color?

















THAT is the colour of sex.







Damn that's purty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think it's called, sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Looks kinda like a Cirrus Grey with more green tint. I can't say I'm a fan, but the car is nice enough.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

My shadetree guy has a vintage Benz sitting outside in that colour. I'm not nuts about the colour itself, but it looks really nice on a cleanly done car of European descent. It'd be pretty on a MkI. saw a similar colour on a shaven Corrado this summer, and it was bar none the nicest Corrado I've ever seen.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

thanks all, that at least gives me somewhere to start on my search.
you guys are great! 







<---its never really _too_ early.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Agreed, very tasty coupe. Just so happened my 'paint guy' came by and I took him to lunch. He couldn't identify the color, but thought it looked like a Toyota color.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_







<---its never really _too_ early.
It's not just for breakfast anymore, ya know.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I just curbed one of my wheels.








Its not that bad, but bad enough that it'll need to be re-done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_It's not just for breakfast anymore, ya know.









dammit, you may just be right!! Cheers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I no longer have to reach for safety glasses when using a grinder, just went and picked up my first pair of glasses


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just returned from another venture into the great white north. 7+ inches have fallen since about noon this morning. It's pretty but the roads are bad. I'll get to go back out again in probably 6 or 7 hours when the airplane returns.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, I no longer have to reach for safety glasses when using a grinder, just went and picked up my first pair of glasses
Get some safety goggles that will fit over your glasses. Please.
1) You don't want flying stuff scratching up your daily glasses. You need to be able to see thru them.
2) Stuff can and will get around your glasses.
Motto of this story? Don't **** with your eyes, man.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

what he said.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_















I just curbed one of my wheels. 

The first one is always the worst. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Bummer, but it can be fixed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

Might wanna look for a set of these. Some guys at work use them. Beats wearing goggles over your glasses IMO.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Can I escape? My hubby wants me to help put up the wood furnace chimney pipe NOW, since he decided at 4 am to clean it out. (Can you say manic? I thought so) So I need to go to work not looking like someone from Mary Poppins, you know? Not a problem, I can get lceaned up and out the door in 15 minute (includoing the install which will take 15 minutes) Oh, and the roads are slimy...so I SHOULD leave earlier anyway. 
Other option is to say no and freeze...cold snap is bearing down hard....






















I'm stressed....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

^ wave ^


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

New to this thread and thought I'd do a short intro...
My name is Tod. I live in Indiana. I have a 1977 Scirocco in much faded cobalt blue. It's got a 1.8L JH running about 11:1 compression, Crane 290deg cam, ported/polished JH head w/ HD valve springs, 7lb flywheel, Autotech header, and dual 40mm DCOE's. It's got a 4k 5spd with rock-solid short shift linkage I built myself, Bilsteins on all 4 corners, H&R springs, full poly bushings, Neuspeed rear tower brace, Neuspeed lower front 2pt brace. I don't have any good pics to post right now, but with the exception of the lower rear corners of the front fenders, the car is rust free. I've previously owned 2 '84 GTI's both of which were very fun cars but rusty. I fell in love with this can the minute I laid eyes on it.
I'm glad there is a thread where us Scirocco addicts can support one another...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








I'm getting the feeling that my boss just doesn't care about this company anymore


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_New to this thread and thought I'd do a short intro...
My name is Tod. I live in Indiana. I have a 1977 Scirocco in much faded cobalt blue. It's got a 1.8L JH running about 11:1 compression, Crane 290deg cam, ported/polished JH head w/ HD valve springs, 7lb flywheel, Autotech header, and dual 40mm DCOE's. It's got a 4k 5spd with rock-solid short shift linkage I built myself, Bilsteins on all 4 corners, H&R springs, full poly bushings, Neuspeed rear tower brace, Neuspeed lower front 2pt brace. I don't have any good pics to post right now, but with the exception of the lower rear corners of the front fenders, the car is rust free. I've previously owned 2 '84 GTI's both of which were very fun cars but rusty. I fell in love with this can the minute I laid eyes on it.
I'm glad there is a thread where us Scirocco addicts can support one another... 


Hi Tod! We like 77s here, and we like faded too. We love 11:1, and lumpy cams and ......<drools and gets sidetracked by the rest of that build>! Sounds fantastic, and we await the pictures. This thread is presently not so much about Cincy as it is about the chit-chat, but that will shift before long. We all love these little cars, so you are in the right place!







(Hey, where did Santa go? He must be Ukranian!)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_
I'm glad there is a thread where us Scirocco addicts can support one another... 


Welcome to the group....err...family. If it's a Scirocco and an owner who supports it we love them both.








(Notices they took away the cute Christmas'y smileys







)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Can I escape? My hubby wants me to help put up the wood furnace chimney pipe NOW, since he decided at 4 am to clean it out. (Can you say manic? I thought so) 
I'm stressed....

Why does this sound like my life right now. Got a phone call at 3:33am from what my phone says is "dispatch" with hubby flying 34000 feet above us. I jump out of my skin and answer to hear 
"This is Greg from USA Jet dispatch, first off this is not an emergency, everyone is ok but," long story short another trip was scheduled so they went south instead of North. But either way, not cool to be awoken that way. And as he finished the conversation with "I hope I didn't wake you up or anything" 



_Modified by jedilynne at 3:06 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just spent some time updating my resume


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
And as he finished the conversation with "I hope I didn't wake you up or anything" 

Yeah, because it's _totally_ normal to be up and about at 3:30 am.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_New to this thread and thought I'd do a short intro...
My name is Tod. I live in Indiana. I have a 1977 Scirocco in much faded cobalt blue. It's got a 1.8L JH running about 11:1 compression, Crane 290deg cam, ported/polished JH head w/ HD valve springs, 7lb flywheel, Autotech header, and dual 40mm DCOE's. It's got a 4k 5spd with rock-solid short shift linkage I built myself, Bilsteins on all 4 corners, H&R springs, full poly bushings, Neuspeed rear tower brace, Neuspeed lower front 2pt brace. I don't have any good pics to post right now, but with the exception of the lower rear corners of the front fenders, the car is rust free. I've previously owned 2 '84 GTI's both of which were very fun cars but rusty. I fell in love with this can the minute I laid eyes on it.
I'm glad there is a thread where us Scirocco addicts can support one another... 

Welcome!! 
Now post some pictures of the car.








And be sure to come over to Cincy, first weekend in June in Wilmington, OH. More details will surely be forthcoming. We expect to see you there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Why does this sound like my life right now. Got a phone call at 3:33am from what my phone says is "dispatch" with hubby flying 34000 feet above us. I jump out of my skin and answer to hear 
"This is Greg from USA Jet dispatch, first off this is not an emergency, everyone is ok but," long story short another trip was scheduled so they went south instead of North. But either way, not cool to be awoken that way. And as he finished the conversation with "I hope I didn't wake you up or anything" 
_Modified by jedilynne at 3:06 PM 1-8-2010_

LOL, about that same time Miss Butternut decided that I would make a fine nest. This involves the usual feline nest building process, but in her case, she also has to remove my watch and rings with her teeth. And THAT you cannot sleep through.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Can I escape? My hubby wants me to help put up the wood furnace chimney pipe NOW, since he decided at 4 am to clean it out. (Can you say manic? I thought so) 

Amber gets mad when I'm up past 1:30-ish am. Truth is, I get the most work done from 1:30 to 3:00 am. This is when I clean the house, floors, organize and do the dishes. Then I'm tired and fall asleep pretty quickly.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

dudes?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_dudes?



Dude! How's it going! Haven't seen you around in forever!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_







I'm getting the feeling that my boss just doesn't care about this company anymore

Oh ow, that's just about the worst feeling







The beginning of the end...are you guys not doing well?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

PDF files are so annoying. They take forever to load.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And be sure to come over to Cincy, first weekend in June in Wilmington, OH. More details will surely be forthcoming. We expect to see you there.









It is after the 1st of the year, so I'll probably stop by the hotel and start the process of getting the room block set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And you have no excuse not to come to Cincy, the party is only 3 hours drive from Ft. Wayne! Mark your calendar for the 1st weekend of June.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

DO NOT USE YOUR GLASSES AS SAFETY GLASSES.
Especially for grinding, the molten metal will pit the [email protected] out of them and they aren't designed to take a sharp impact without shattering.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_DO NOT USE YOUR GLASSES AS SAFETY GLASSES.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and now for something completely different


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_and now for something completely different ...*pic of offensive non-car deleted* 

You're fired. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
You're fired. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Exactly. At least my daily snow-buster was made in Germany.














Wait a minute....never mind, Puebla's not in Germany is it?








So where are the images of empty engine bays and pretty things on engine stands and such.







Certainly SOMEONE is building a monster it their labORatory...muahahaha..(for the record, I am not doing anything of interest, so I am unable to provide much inspiration)
OWN! Here's a random image from the .org for ya!










_Modified by punchbug at 2:50 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I have a few pics uploading.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I have a few pics uploading.....









Good boy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Nothing yet... but I'm probably gonna be calling the Potterfolk this week and say goodbye to my $0 balance.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I have the 16V fixed (crosses fingers to hope she didn't just hear that)
The other thing is, well in the works still. Hopefully she'll be Cincy ready.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm hoping to bring more stuff from the shop home this afternoon, then get the 80 up on jackstands and see what's up with the vent lines on the tank. Would *love* to put the swaybar on the front and go for a drive tomorrow, supposed to be nice.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_The other thing is, well in the works still. Hopefully she'll be Cincy ready. 

Yes dear, what IS the status on the "other thing" hmmmm?? I might have to come to MI to see it.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yes dear, what IS the status on the "other thing" hmmmm?? I might have to come to MI to see it.

2 weeks. Truck dispatched next week. 1-7 days for pick up. 4 days for drop off. Got the title and all receipts in the mail today. She's mine, she's just not home yet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Good boy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And here they are.
One of the packages Brown left for me the other day:
















I also got a duckbill.








As for the evil doings in my garage this winter:
























I went to the Allentown area today to get the bottom end. Then, I'd seen a Mk1 hatch and some glass for sale on craigslist over near Harrisburg, so I picked that up:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Got the title and all receipts in the mail today. She's mine, she's just not home yet.

AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!! I can hardly wait to see her.
Does she have a name yet?
Oh and be prepared to wash off a bunch of salt & grime from the trip, I'm sure it'll be in an open trailer and will be pretty messy by the time she makes it to Michigan at this time of year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
2 weeks. Truck dispatched next week. 1-7 days for pick up. 4 days for drop off. Got the title and all receipts in the mail today. She's mine, she's just not home yet.

What'd ya get?!???


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I know! I know!!
Got a link to some pics Lynne? Hmmmm????


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

And Chris? Sounds like you're in the "acquiring parts" stage of the project. What are your plans color-wise for the teal-mobile? Personally I think the color looks pretty cool on the mk 1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And Chris? Sounds like you're in the "acquiring parts" stage of the project. What are your plans color-wise for the teal-mobile? Personally I think the color looks pretty cool on the mk 1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I haven't decided yet. I'm not really a fan of the teal. So it'll be something different from that. It was originally Diamond Silver, so that's in the running, other than that I don't know. Not red, and not black or white probably.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
2 weeks. Truck dispatched next week. 1-7 days for pick up. 4 days for drop off. Got the title and all receipts in the mail today. She's mine, she's just not home yet.

Wooo!! Mk1 perhaps?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
You're fired. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









it's not mine








when I bash a car around in the snow, I do it with American pride'. I do it with a 1996 Saturn sl1... Oh wait, it's mostly Japanese. Well then. I guess I'll be bashing Japanese in the spirit of American pride


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, more parts at home now. gotta get them all put away and then get the 80 in. Then let the fun begin!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wooo!! Mk1 perhaps?

I'll never tell....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll never tell....























Not even if we get you drunk?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and now for something completely different









Amber did this in her CRV when she still had it. First winter in Minnesota. Dented her rim on a hidden curb in the middle of the parking lot and blamed it on me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Not even if we get you drunk?









Muahaha, I know too, if you're buying!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, jacking up the rear of the car, going to remove the beam, where should I put the jack stands?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll never tell....
























I will. But I can't, cause I don't have any pictures and this would probably be a "pics or it didn't happen" thing. I will have pics soon, when she gets home. Or I can look around and see if I can find any pics archived.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I will. But I can't, cause I don't have any pictures and this would probably be a "pics or it didn't happen" thing. I will have pics soon, when she gets home. Or I can look around and see if I can find any pics archived. 

Well get to it honey! People are waiting! And I can think of no better way to pass a slow evening at work than to look at Scirocco porn.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well get to it honey! People are waiting! And I can think of no better way to pass a slow evening at work than to look at *Scirocco* porn.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

a red x?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Dammit! It works here. It's the picture of the dude from The Simpsons saying "Ha Ha!". You get the idea.
I really shouldn't be browsing Craigslist right now.








I just found this:http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/1542820553.html
And this on the west coast: http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, the price on the silver one has come down a lot now, i recall it being posted for ~$1500 about 9 months back


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I just found this:http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/1542820553.html


I just fell off my chair...a Mk1 in Maine...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_wow, the price on the silver one has come down a lot now, i recall it being posted for ~$1500 about 9 months back

They must *really* not be able to get it running?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Craigslist is blocked at work.







Probably a good thing really.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Craigslist is blocked at work.







Probably a good thing really.

It is a new year and I am clearing out my inventory of cars and parts to make room for new toys. I have a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco for sale. It has a professionally rebuilt engine in it and a 5 speed manual. Body looks great. Sharp looking car. It needs a battery, a cv axle and a drivers side window. The interior is black leather and needs some cleaning. No rust underneath. This is a super solid car that is becoming highly collectible. The price is firm. NO TRADES. cash only. 610-6028


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
It is a new year and I am clearing out my inventory of cars and parts to make room for new toys. I have a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco for sale. It has a professionally rebuilt engine in it and a 5 speed manual. Body looks great. Sharp looking car. It needs a battery, a cv axle and a drivers side window. The interior is black leather and needs some cleaning. No rust underneath. This is a super solid car that is becoming highly collectible. The price is firm. NO TRADES. cash only. 610-6028 

You forgot to mention $750.


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

selling mine 2k takes it no rims tho its spinnys old car from ct aka 85roccoZ400


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well get to it honey! People are waiting! And I can think of no better way to pass a slow evening at work than to look at Scirocco porn.

I fail at finding pics. They are all taken down. I may email and see if I can get them back, some thing to stare at for awhile anyway. 
I can tell what it is but like I said, just not as cool without the pics.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, rear beam is off, now to get the exhaust off, at least this way I can do it in one piece and not have to worry about realigning everything correctly.










_Modified by twardnw at 8:19 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Dammit! It works here. It's the picture of the dude from The Simpsons saying "Ha Ha!". You get the idea.
I really shouldn't be browsing Craigslist right now.









I just found this:http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/1542820553.html
And this on the west coast: http://portland.craigslist.org....html

Damn you! Like I need another one. But, it's in the same town I work in, so I have to at least look into it a bit.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I should look at that silver one. Not that I have any money to buy it, or any space to store it, but it's right down the street from my in-laws


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I should look at that silver one. Not that I have any money to buy it, or any space to store it, but it's right down the street from my in-laws

I need an A1 chassis daily driver, been thinking of a Jetta or Caddy actually.
Sorry, driving a 'muscle car' might get many thumbs up but it's about as satisfying to drive as a schoolbus. I need to get a 4 speed in that thing. Good thing the guy who invented the automatic transmission is long 6 feet under.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









So jedilynne, just what does it cost to ship a red X these days? Does it double the cost of buying a red X at distance? Inquiring minds want to know eh!!! And you guys local to the MkIs, get out there and buy them so Chris isn't so tempted.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And you guys local to the MkIs, get out there and buy them so Chris isn't so tempted. 

Sure. You can send cash or paypal donations of any amount Cathy. The larger, the better.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So jedilynne, just what does it cost to ship a red X these days? Does it double the cost of buying a red X at distance? 

Yep. It is. Which is why it is taking so long to get it here. It's like buying two. Thankfully I got a good deal on it so shipping is doable, just not today.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

I can't wait to see it... 
Does anyone know how to clear out an iPod so you can sync it to another computer when the computer it's currently synced to is dead?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Sure. You can send cash or paypal donations of any amount Cathy. The larger, the better.









That's fine, all for a good cause John. I'll put you in line right after MasterCard, okay?
It was bright and sunny here, but no Roccin because there's still a ton of salt. So I got my skis out after my trip to the airport. Sadly I think I injured my thumb on Mr Canada's back earlier in the day.







The Porter's helping!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:02 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this rivet is suppose to make the parking brake work


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ i dont think its supposed to look like that.

ive been thinking about something. my odometer and spedometer area in-op. i was thinking its just because this era vw has problems with odometers, but the speedo should work tho if the odo gear is off right? might i have a speed sensor problem? like maybe the cable/ wire intended to drive it is missing or non-functional?


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I will definitely be planning to get to Cincy in June. I've seen pics and it looks like a great place to be. Just got my DCOE setup installed for testing, so the car should be coming down off from the jackstands soon, and I'll get some pics uploaded. Until then, I'll find something to tease you all with and upload in a second.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Teaser Pics*

This first pic was taken as I was putting the engine I built into the car with the stock CIS. I was amazed at how well it ran then. Can't wait to drive it again with the DCOE's 









This pic was during the DCOE install. I still need to modify the rain tray slightly for additional clearance above the passenger's side air filter (Not shown in the pic)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Teaser Pics (littlegti84)*

Morning


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning

Is that the only thing you ever say Brian?








And good morning ('er, afternoon) to you too.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Teaser Pics (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Is that the only thing you ever say Brian?








And good morning ('er, afternoon) to you too.

He is working on his politeness skillz


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Neptuno)*

Since you all seem so cool on here, I'll throw this out there...

The PO of my Scirocco removed the right rear quarter glass by cutting the seal with a razor blade by the looks of it. I'm looking for a used replacement for the time being... I did fond someone with a new pair at a great price and am trying to reach him, but have yet to hear back. Anyone here have such a piece laying around. I can always order new one's from Vintage Rubber, but trying to pinch my pennies and save the big bucks for go-fast parts...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Teaser Pics (littlegti84)*

You need this for a mk1 right?


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Neptuno)*

Yes Sir


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Teaser Pics (vwdaun)*

Nope Daun I also say things like this
*Lower It
Search*
I know there are a few other just can't think of them yet


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Teaser Pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Nope Daun I also say things like this
*Lower It
Search*
I know there are a few other just can't think of them yet










Mr politeness.......


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Neptuno)*









How you been Tony!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Teaser Pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








How you been Tony!

Busy, new baby girl, Nov 6th









So there is little tiem for much else


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Neptuno)*

Well congrats on the baby man


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Teaser Pics (85roccoZ400)*

Thank you!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Neptuno)*

Do this mean no CINCY


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It means a family trip to Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Do this mean no CINCY










_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Do this mean no CINCY










Nope....

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_It means a family trip to Cincy









Probably not. The little one would be 7 months old..... Maybe in 2011 we can deal a little bit better


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_^ i dont think its supposed to look like that.

ive been thinking about something. my odometer and spedometer area in-op. i was thinking its just because this era vw has problems with odometers, but the speedo should work tho if the odo gear is off right? might i have a speed sensor problem? like maybe the cable/ wire intended to drive it is missing or non-functional?

It would be either the gear in the transmmission, one of the cables (it has 2), or the little box that counts to 30k miles and turns on the OXS warning light, which is located next to the brake booster.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So that's what that box is for...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Busy, new baby girl, Nov 6th









So there is little tiem for much else

Congrats Tony! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I just love that our client keeps adjusting their own artwork deadlines. Nevermind that I need the artwork to determine what media to print on.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Teaser Pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Do this mean no CINCY










Probably depends on mom.








Ours is due 5 weeks before Cincy and I still going.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Teaser Pics (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_ 
Ours is due 5 weeks before Cincy and I still going.

That's dedication! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, quicksteel is on the tank, think I need to get a new o-ring for the level-sender too, might as well just to make sure that's not leaking either


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_The PO of my Scirocco removed the right rear quarter glass by cutting the seal with a razor blade ... I can always order new one's from Vintage Rubber, but trying to pinch my pennies and save the big bucks for go-fast parts...
Just my opinion, but I think 'keep-car-dry' parts are more important than 'go-fast' parts, at least where MkI's are concerned.









_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Probably not. The little one would be 7 months old..... Maybe in 2011 we can deal a little bit better








Meh, please. We took my eldest to the OU/TX game when she was 6 months old. She had a great time.








D'oh, accidental own. I do that waaay too often. Hmm, lemme see...


_Modified by kerensky at 7:52 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Teaser Pics (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Just my opinion, but I think 'keep-car-dry' parts are more important than 'go-fast' parts, at least where MkI's are concerned.










I second that, a car with mold growing in it isn't healthy to drive.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Teaser Pics (Iroczgirl)*









been cleanin'.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah, was gonna reinstall my tank, but I have a headache, think I'm just gonna go to bed and watch some TV.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow - I think I found a head unit I like as much, or even more than the McIntosh stuff. The Panasonic CQ-TX5500. The B flat tube is a cool touch as well. 








vs.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

There are no words to describe that unit but simply beautiful..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

That would look great built in centre console,what's the dimensions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Waw, that brings me back to the eighties!!! I love that unit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_That would look great built in centre console,what's the dimensions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Indeed it would! I have no clue what the dimensions are, but here's an old ad for one that was for sale on PassatWorld that has the specs for it if anyone is interested: 
http://www.passatworld.com/for...unt=1


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Looks to be the same as the standard GM DIN2?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Looks to be the same as the standard GM DIN2?

Ya lost me there....Please xplain...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

The standard size for most modern GM car radio's.
Pretty much the european DIN standard but twice as tall.
You could make this fit into a Mk2 Scirocco if you loose the ashtray/gauge panel. I bet it would fit nicely.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I think it's period correct looking 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thx for clarification on connections.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by northsurveyor at 11:20 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

I'd rock it! But perhaps with a silver or black face plate


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I'll bet it sounds great too...


_Modified by northsurveyor at 11:22 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Wow - I think I found a head unit I like as much, or even more than the McIntosh stuff. The Panasonic CQ-TX5500. The B flat tube is a cool touch as well. 









This thing is sick!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_bah, was gonna reinstall my tank, *but I have a headache*, think I'm just gonna go to bed and watch some TV.

I have one too.







If you toss a car cover over them, it is easier to ignore them I find.








GL with the headache, I sure do hate them. In all seriouslness, my migraines were due to high blood pressure. No more headaches for me now!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Teaser Pics (kerensky)*

*le sigh*

i miss drving my car...


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Just my opinion, but I think 'keep-car-dry' parts are more important than 'go-fast' parts, at least where MkI's are concerned.









Totally plan on sealing it up, just plopping out $150 for new seals right now before I even start in on the body seems almost foolish as I will be removing the windows again then the body resto begins. 
Believe me, keeping this car dry is priority #1 though. It's rock solid and I don't car to ever have it see rain, and it will never see the wonderful car eating salt they put on the roads up here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, ate too much for lunch, giant salad


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Should be getting Amber's new clutch tomorrow. Good riddance to that blasted dual-mass flywheel.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_Totally plan on sealing it up, just plopping out $150 for new seals right now before I even start in on the body seems almost foolish as I will be removing the windows again then the body resto begins. 
Believe me, keeping this car dry is priority #1 though. It's rock solid and I don't car to ever have it see rain, and it will never see the wonderful car eating salt they put on the roads up here.
Ah, given that then, I'd rock some black duct tape for the time being.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Should be getting Amber's new clutch tomorrow. Good riddance to that blasted dual-mass flywheel. 
A dual-mass flywheel in a Scirocco?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_A dual-mass flywheel in a Scirocco?























Haha, oh noo - her TT, the Scirocco's younger cousin. Her Scirocco has a good clutch in it (reletively new, if I remember right).


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Teaser Pics (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Ah, given that then, I'd rock some black duct tape for the time being.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahaha I loved to watch Red Green


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Haha, yep. It's one of my top 3 favorite TV shows.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this job would be 100% more enjoyable if I never had to deal with our clients.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this job would be 100% more enjoyable if I never had to deal with our clients.


i feel the same way with our companies sales office.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this job would be 100% more enjoyable if I never had to deal with our clients.

My job's "enjoyablility" is about 100% "clients", all teenagers. Plus another 25% parents and 75% the boss' reactions to parents. Add in 50% more for keeping a few thousand tiny plants alive and well, and you get the idea. If you could get rid of all of it but the plants, it'd be a great half time job! (Ordered the rest of my plants today, and even THAT was a misison...the phone system went down in the middle of it, thier two ship dates are during March Break or on Good Friday...so that woldn't work...plus the phone is right beside the printer and photocopier, both of which were running...yeah...I need a beer)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_...yeah...I need a beer)








for you. In fact, I'll sport the next round in honor of twelve whole days passing before I came up with yet another patentable technique for temperature control this year.








Blue Moons on me all around.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, got word this afternoon that we don't have till the end of the month for clearing out the shop, only till this Saturday







most of my stuff is out, but there are still 2 cars that need to come home. My poor buddy Joe, 3 cars, a fridge, air compressor, giant tool chest, tons of boxes of parts, etc, etc. And he has what barely qualifies as a single car garage. Oh yeah, 2 of the cars can't park outside, one cabby, and his show car.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, got word this afternoon that we don't have till the end of the month for clearing out the shop, only till this Saturday







.

That sucks! But on another note, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the grill in the cabby!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, got word this afternoon that we don't have till the end of the month for clearing out the shop, only till this Saturday







most of my stuff is out, but there are still 2 cars that need to come home. My poor buddy Joe

Let Joe know I have some temp parking for a car but it is outside. Tarps work pretty good though. I can help by picking it up on Saturday too. Also can store some stuff in my shop for a while if someone has no room, especially spare parts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

He's planning on getting a storage unit close to his house and move the quads to that, so he can fill his garage with shelves and parts. Thanks tho








In other news, I have discovered a set of early style bumpers locally, should be getting some pictures tomorrow, and they're CHEAP! (someone doesn't know what they are I'm guessing)
This evening was a marathon of fielding computer support calls, beer drinking, and re-assembly. Got the tank back in, exhaust re-hung, and rear beam back on. Going to get some new brake shoes tomorrow, and it should be driving again







*then* it's on to getting MS controlling spark, so I can use the ignition module and dizzy on the 76, cause it *has* to come home this weekend.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

waves
Good Morning!
OWNAGE



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:19 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

HI Brian! (waves) So you bringing that pretty thing to Cincy or you just gonna tease us with it?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The plan is to make Cincy in it, if not this year next . . . So I'll leave it up to you if I'm teasing you


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*









i got to install one of those in a 356 once
i was like is this really happening








i never intended on quitting work all together @ retirement
a couple of hours a week would get me out of the house
i'm averaging about 10 hours a week now & making the $ame
construction took a big hit last year & still hasn't come down
in other news i made 3 helmholtz resonators out of old speaker boxes
to cancel/absorb the natural resonances of my concrete basement dims
sounds like an amphitheater, made threads
it seems like the ideal helmhotz scenario in the master handbook of acoustics is hard enough to achieve with one resonator
so i'm probably not going to get any input from anybody


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
in other news i made 3 helmholtz resonators out of old speaker boxes
to cancel/absorb the natural resonances of my concrete basement dims


Just a thught here, but wouldn't adding resonators to an already live room enhance rather than supress the echos? Maybe I'm missing something, but I'd be looking into sound absorbing material...at least for the corners.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

maybe that's the response most r thinking
but what actually happens is the sound bounces between two parallel surfaces
that causes a "ring", for a period of time @ that specific freq & it's octaves, up to 8 times
perfect helmholtz has a time graph for ring time
throwing rags into the resonator doesn't change the freq @ all, just the efficincy
so as far as the bandwith of the freq, it's literally helholtz eff = ring time = bandwidth
if the ring time isn't perfectly matched, it actually sounds worse
the problem i'm seeing with over the counter "helmholtz" bass traps is they actually aren't tuned & have so much insulation in them that the bandwidth is generic & useless to particular room
the resonator is tuned to that exact freq & actually absorbs that freq
causing that ring to go away
when i hit the mute button from max power, most concrete basements would have a massive bass ring
all i hear is the hvac tin ringing & the echo from the click of the button
the greeks were using them in their theaters
the disappointment comes from the fact that nobody noticed the equations were wrong for 7 years on the acoustics forum
& the guy that published them didn't know if they were right
i tried explaining using the simple formula & tuning ring time by ear, but unless i find some greeks it's hopeless


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Teaser Pics (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Ah, given that then, I'd rock some black duct tape for the time being.









Why didn't I think of that? Ha Ha...
Been a "fair-weather only" car since I got it due to the lack of installed window. Get's a bit brick when the temp outside drops though...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

hey look i am getting a response
i talked with an acoustic engineer i know from some studios i wired
he had heard of the technique, although no personal exp
he hadn't ever heard of multi freq or placing them @ the sub location
they are to be placed in the room where the most energy could be captured
so in the corners
i'm a phase junky & THX would call it point source bass imaging
all the bass must come from one point, all satellite speakers cut off below 80hz
seemed rather obvious to me to place them @ the sub since the instructions said by the most energy
it took 3 to sound better than none
room modes (natural resonance from dims) cause nulls (no sound @ all)
when the mode matches the freq, the waves literally impact eachother, from opposite directions & literally erase the sound = standing waves
most rooms have lots of bass in the corners & none in the middle....eh


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Well...first off I'm at work and if you put pics ^up there I cannot see them.
That said, I built a theater into my dad's house, and we tiled the wall behind the screen to make it "live", then we deadend the back wall by covering it wih 2" thick fiberglass insulation topped with grey speaker grill material to blend it in. It came out *really* nice, the acostics are outstanding. Here's a couple pics:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Driving 100+ miles a day round trip for work this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Corrado is being a trooper though in this cold weather.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
Just found a set of early n/a bumpers for $100







pick them up tomorrow


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! So did it turn out that the guy didn't know what he had, or just wanted to get rid of them that badly? Did he have any other Mk1 stuff?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

He has a hood and hatch for a 76 as well, that's all he listed in the ad. Sounds more like he was just wanting to get rid of stuff.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Ah, that makes sense. Nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_He has a hood and hatch for a 76 as well, that's all he listed in the ad. Sounds more like he was just wanting to get rid of stuff.

I saw that add too. Did you get a look at the fenders and hood or just talk to him on the phone? I was tempted to go by there since Aloha is on my way home from work and $100 for early fenders in good condition would be a score also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Didn't ask about the fenders, shoot him an email, he was good about getting pictures for me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
Just found a set of early n/a bumpers for $100







pick them up tomorrow























That's a steal!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Been to the ER twice today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sick, exhausted, and off work till Monday for it.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

some crazy cold weather. 
random question. has anyone replaced that cardboard on the top of the rad while putting in a new radiator. it's kinda anal but i was just wondering what i should use. i have some pressed paper board stuff but i was thinking about putting something else. any ideas? i'm searching now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Been to the ER twice today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sick, exhausted, and off work till Monday for it. 

WTH????


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I was a week or so late, but put in for my Cincy time today. So that is all set.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_some crazy cold weather. 
random question. has anyone replaced that cardboard on the top of the rad while putting in a new radiator. it's kinda anal but i was just wondering what i should use. i have some pressed paper board stuff but i was thinking about putting something else. any ideas? i'm searching now.

I have some aluminum siding cut/bent to fit for the side pcs. It does channel the air through (not around) the rad, so that's a good thing. 'urple car still has the cardboard.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Apparently I've accidentally started an intake manifold collection... oops.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

It's actually raining here in Phoenix.........cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








maybe it'll last more than 5 min's...
Hatches battened down,just in case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

lasted 5 min's....
but the air smell's like misquite...nice


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_
random question. has anyone replaced that cardboard on the top of the rad while putting in a new radiator. it's kinda anal but i was just wondering what i should use. i have some pressed paper board stuff but i was thinking about putting something else. any ideas? i'm searching now.

You could contact Doug T. I believe he's made replacements.
Personally I threw the top bit away but I fixed the two side pieces as they do guide the air in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Apparently I've accidentally started an intake manifold collection... oops.









What are you up to there sir? Hmmm??
In other news. Holy crap people are RUUUDDDEEEE!! So I got a nice IM from a fellow interested in a crossflow turo build on the Corrado forums. So I figured I'd be nice and post up my build thread in the thread. So what did I get as a comment? "Ugly, so ugly. I just can't do an ugly engine like that". I'm afraid my response back was equally un-nice. Something about how I heard the other forums were brutal.








I guess mine isn't shiny enough for them. I do not care, I think it's beautiful myself. Freakin' work of art actually.









So if you're in the other forums, besides "search" and "LOWER it" , you could add: "Chrome plate that ****". What are we here, Chevys?
Okay enough ranting. Off to a wonderful day at work. YAY. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Sorry to hear about the Griefers in the coraddo forum, the GolfII/JettaII forum has been pretty good to me when I've been asking questions about the diesel, but it does seem to depend on who is on the forum at the time.
The douchebagis probably a poser, " I don't care if it works as long as it looks pretty".


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, the Raddo forum is almost as bad as the MKIV forum.







I don't even go there for... well, anything!
The GII/JII forums are pretty good though, I agree.
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I'm looking for the owner of this sunroof piece I have... **** its been so long i miss placed your info...
I am at a defeat . . . I've had some serious time at this espacially the last few days and its just two hard to get the radius measured and isn't coming out right.
So shoot me a PM


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

alright thanks guys. i didn't have side pieces. and didn't put the top back in and it's doing fine. 
i finally feel good about my roc again. power steering is back. first and second and heat is there. got all my stress bars in. i'm loving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Mine's been fine too, but plan on whipping up something out of Carbon Fiber here at work when I get to that point as the top of my radiator isn't super straight and so a bit of an eye sore. Bigger fish to fry right now... 
Found last night that the compression in Cylinders 1 and 2 are down about 25% from 3 and 4... Dammit. Squirted a little oil in there and it jumped right up. Cylinders 1 and 2 weren't pulling there weight when I pulled plug wires with it running. I thought maybe I had something plugged in that carb, but both cylinders? Checked the idle circuit in each barrel of the passenger's carb and they were fine. On to a compression test and... FAIL.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
The GII/JII forums are pretty good though, I agree.
Brendan

I'm glad you can still say this after your 'wife/headlights' thread.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
In other news. Holy crap people are RUUUDDDEEEE!! 


My one and only venture into the Corrado forums was an awful experience. It deterred me from ever going back there again- or ever owning a Corrado for that matter.
I'm finishing up my last exams of High School ever! I'm so happy- just two left. I'm also hoping that my newly acquired parts come sometime soon.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
I'm glad you can still say this after your 'wife/headlights' thread.









Hahah, that was all in good fun.







I was actually entertained and received informative posts all at the same time.








Brendan


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Hahah, that was all in good fun.







I was actually entertained and received informative posts all at the same time.








Brendan

No kidding. Until that thread I had never heard of 'Irish sunglasses'.










--------------------
Oh, hello ownage.










_Modified by CodeMan at 11:28 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it'd be nice if my boss could be consistent about when he actually comes to work.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://www.944-20v.nl/
















944 with a audi 5 pot swap,
found this to be pretty interesting.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Day two of sick. Not doing well at all. Going to family doctor this evening. 
On a good note. She's will be on her way home soon, truck dispatched for Monday p/u, will be here the following Monday. (hopefully!) But, PO is sending me some pics so you all won't have to wait to much longer.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope you better soon, Lynne!
As far as the 944 goes, why the Audi swap? The 2.7/3.0 that was in it before should have had plenty of power. On a side note, the new gas cap and Nakamichi head unit came in the mail for me today. Just one item left to arrive.








_edit: never mind about the porsche complaint. Just saw that it started as a 924, which would have had a smaller engine anyway._


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:38 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://www.944-20v.nl/
944 with a audi 5 pot swap,
found this to be pretty interesting. 

- thanks, I've always wanted to do this







... will have to look at this again when I get a Porsche


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
As far as the 944 goes, why the Audi swap? The 2.7/3.0 that was in it before should have had plenty of power. On a side note, the new gas cap and Nakamichi head unit came in the mail for me today. Just one item left to arrive.








_edit: never mind about the porsche complaint. Just saw that it started as a 924, which would have had a smaller engine anyway._

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:38 PM 1-14-2010_

When I do this, the motor will be out of an Audi RS2








311 bhp







... of course I will have to build one since they were not imported here, but there are parts suppliers here in the US that will sell me the parts








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_RS2_Avant


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

my friend has that same porsche intake mani on his car.
very rare piece from what i understand.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_As far as the 944 goes, why the Audi swap? The 2.7/3.0 that was in it before should have had plenty of power.
_edit: never mind about the porsche complaint. Just saw that it started as a 924, which would have had a smaller engine anyway._
True enough, but it'd probably be cheaper and definitely require far less fabrication to swap in the 3.0 from a 944S2 or 968. 236 hp would motivate that car just fine.
Of course, some folks just want to do something to prove it can be done, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

i'd of course use a vrt
still doesn't solve the trans problem in my world so i quit thinking about it


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

so HERE is a fun one for everyone.. what is everyone doing with their tax returns?? 
thinkin a trip back home for my GF and i so she can meet my parents and see where i grew up and save the rest..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
My one and only venture into the Corrado forums was an awful experience. It deterred me from ever going back there again- or ever owning a Corrado for that matter.
I'm finishing up my last exams of High School ever! I'm so happy- just two left. I'm also hoping that my newly acquired parts come sometime soon.









Well, I'll be back and ready for a scrap. But nobody else has bothered to comment. (the wimps!) I still like Corrados, and will proceed to beat them if any show up at the track.








And cool that you're nearly done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, I'll be back and ready for a scrap. But nobody else has bothered to comment. (the wimps!) I still like Corrados, and will proceed to beat them if any show up at the track.








And cool that you're nearly done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh i remember that mess.... Abigail says she can kick their boody!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Think I just bought a mk4.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Think I just bought a mk4.










should have bought mine,
i was only asking 2K


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Think I just bought a mk4.
















is right.
Does that mean that the 86 is getting a 1.8t swap?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

i think i just found jesus


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Think I just bought a mk4.









ORLY?







The above statement will self destruct without pictures! You know better too <shakes finger>....so give us something to sniff at least, like a colour or an engine....don't tease us like this, it's just cruel eh?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_so HERE is a fun one for everyone.. what is everyone doing with their tax returns?? 


My tax returns _always_ go to the Scirocco.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i think i just found jesus


Errr, that's nice and all, my only question, how many weeks before they find the right one?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just put a brand new axle in the rocco and it STILL clicks. but only when throtle is applied and turning doesnt make a difference (just like before) so the axle wasnt the problem i guess but im not sure what else to even look at. 
chris mentioned the wheel bearings but wouldnt they have play if they were bad? theres none play. idk wtf?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

2 point slow!








So yes... The Scirocco gets historic license plates in the near future... and a 1.8t in the not-so-near future.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, gonna pass on the bumpers I found for the 76, we're broke enough right now that $100 will make a difference. Also, the rear bumper was missing the rubber.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_2 point slow!
http://img188.imageshack.us/im...1.jpg
So yes... The Scirocco gets historic license plates in the near future... and a 1.8t in the not-so-near future.

cool, the mk4 will make a good winter beater











_Modified by California 16v at 9:58 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_2 point slow!








So yes... The Scirocco gets historic license plates in the near future... and a 1.8t in the not-so-near future.

Good, good...acceptable response time on the pictar too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So what year is it? And 2pointslow is just fine. You'll be amazed how much crap you can pack into one of those things! I have visitation rights on something like that. Usually when it needs a different season's tires put on.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, trying to get motivated to go to the garage and finish with the gas tank project. Need to put the new brake shoes on, connect the lines, e-brake cables, and bleed the brakes.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^ just do it







... if I had a garage I would be working on my Scirocco right now


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_ ... will have to look at this again when I get a Porsche









Just be careful backing it out of the driveway.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woohoo! managed to finish up my tank-dropping-and-fixing-leaks project. Now onto things for the front end.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
cool, the mk4 will make a good winter beater









They do indeed make good winter beaters. I kinda miss mine for practicality's sake. It's true - you'd be amazed at what you can fit in in one of these. Mine was a two-point-slow as well.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

i hope you're better today


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *cholland*
Welcome to the MKIV world . . . Now Lower it, and get ride of that reverse rake, oh and add some RS's








Oh wait we are still in the Scirocco forum.
But honestly, it looks like a nice clean car! Congrads on the purchase.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i hope you're better today

X2. Here are some nice spring flowers to cheer you up! -> http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_^ just do it







... if I had a garage I would be working on my Scirocco right now









I have a garage....wont you come wrench on it today?
and do remember it is Michigan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I still like Corrados, and will proceed to beat them if any show up at the track.










Hrm, sounds like a throwdown is in order.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_True enough, but it'd probably be cheaper and definitely require far less fabrication to swap in the 3.0 from a 944S2 or 968. 236 hp would motivate that car just fine.
Of course, some folks just want to do something to prove it can be done, and there's nothing wrong with that.









This is true. There is a guy on the vwdiesel.net forums that is putting a 2.5 I-5 TDI in one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan
Edit: surprise own. And, pic loaded.
















_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 8:47 AM 1-15-2010_


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 6:59 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I'm feeling better so far today, turns out the meds they gave me in the ER were half my problem yesterday. Still off work, but it's not a bad change of pace. Maybe, just maybe I'll feel up to getting the extra car pulled out of the back garage for the arrival of the new one. 
Thanks for the well wished everyone!


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i think i just found jesus











Holy forced induction Batman... WOW


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_so HERE is a fun one for everyone.. what is everyone doing with their tax returns?? 

Looks like between my tax return and the 8 days of vacation I turned in for pay at the end of '09, I'll be building a new bottom end for my Scirocco... Can't give out details yet as I don't want my local buddies to know what I'm up to just yet.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_
Looks like between my tax return and the 8 days of vacation I turned in for pay at the end of '09, I'll be building a new bottom end for my Scirocco... Can't give out details yet as I don't want my local buddies to know what I'm up to just yet.

You know, you are not to far from me.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gah! I so badly want to be at home working on the car, would be much better time spent than sitting here at work waiting for my boss to show up


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

c'mon, someone entertain me


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

would you like to come to a pants party?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ah, I <3 Anchorman, just watched it not too long ago. But no, I would not like to come to the party in your pants.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Found a $200 Fox
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1553331867.html
pics:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2981569


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Wow... That seems like a steal unless the floor is gone or something.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks fairly clean minus the lack of a grille, hubcaps, and door panels, which should be easy to replace. It might be a good replacement for the Saturn when it dies.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmmmm, almond joy


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ah, I <3 Anchorman, just watched it not too long ago. But no, I would not like to come to the party in your pants.


rofl!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now, boredom sets back in


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and now, boredom sets back in

Amen. It's been stupid slow at work the last couple days, today is no exception. The cool thing is Randall (California 16v) is flying in tonight on one of our flights, though I probably won't see him until tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's sweet.
Soon as I send out some proofs to a client, I'm going to clear out. Didn't take a lunch today and I need to cash my paycheck and open another checking account


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

man i wish i had that problem!
i have been working an average of 65hours a week since apple harvest and there is no end in sight! 
six days a week is getting really old.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I definitely don't miss those from my FedEx days


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i havent been getting quite 65 hrs a week but i feel you on the 6 days a week thing. between cleaning up the shop, working on last minute stuff and working on the rocco tonight is the first time in a couple weeks ive made it home before 9 on a weekday. and they wonder why its so hard for me to get in on time in the morning


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I love my 8 hours a week, but it obviously sucks money-wise.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I love my 8 hours a week, but it obviously sucks money-wise.....

How are you going to support a Princess on that kind of money?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

8 hours of pimping can make serious coin Daun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_man i wish i had that problem!
i have been working an average of 65hours a week since apple harvest and there is no end in sight! 
six days a week is getting really old. 


The pay is much less but I'm So happy to only work 40 hours a week again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_man i wish i had that problem!
i have been working an average of 65hours a week since apple harvest and there is no end in sight! 
six days a week is getting really old. 









It's busy for me too. And it's taking its toll, I'm too tired to sleep I think! And I LOVE that photo, one of my favs!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, MS ecu is modded for Hall input, now I just have to do the wiring.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_8 hours of pimping can make serious coin Daun. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

thank you kindly.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welp, I think I got all the wiring done, had to 'make' a connector for the Hall sender, we'll see how that goes, and I need to pick up a new rotor for the dizzy, but I should be able to get it running tomorrow, just need a base spark map.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, time for bed, got a lot of **** to get done tomorrow. 76 will be coming to live on the street until the 80 is out of the garage. And who know, maybe after I get the 76 here I will actually work on getting it running


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good morning. Feeling better than last night....I've felt like crap lately! Lynne, how you doin'?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Lynne, how you doin'?

Lynne is better. The pain is all gone (as long as I take my meds) and for the first time in a few days I actually have energy. I was able to eat for the first time in a week yesterday and I lost 10lbs over the last few days.
Thankfully the Jet's been slow so I've had a good helper at home. Working on Stats and Gov homework has taken up the majority of my sick time. I am going to the garage today to pull the battery out of the Beetle and get it on the charger to get it out of the garage. 
Oh and disconnect the battery on the 16V so she's not dead when I go to move her next.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Okay, wow, had to share. WHat loser I am...anyway, I do a "physical webpage" for my cars/builds/adventures whatever. In the form of scrapbooks. Klaus has three of them. Just udpated the turbo build one, but anyway, it's interesting to stroll down memory lane, and oddly i find myself looking at cars and thinking about the life-changes of the people who own them. It really IS about the people. Anyway, here's a gem for the gals on here, and it's still in the archives! Lynne? Is this you? Princess? Yeah, I know this girl REAL well....








http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
In other news, woulda been cooler if I'd been driving my Rocco to/from the airport for no flying today (I knew it would be iffy at best though) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_. Anyway, here's a gem for the gals on here, and it's still in the archives! Lynne? Is this you? Princess? Yeah, I know this girl REAL well....


















Wow....that makes me feel even better


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

I have the opportunity to purchase a '76 Mercedes Benz 280C from a friend for $1100, with a bad tranny. Anybody have any good info on these cars, or point me to a good forum for older benzes?
Not the actual car, the same model.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_








Wow....that makes me feel even better

Glad to be of some theraputic value!








Oh Edit for OWN. So while I'm at it I will prescribe this:








Take as required, until smiling commences! Apply liberally.








Contraindications: Do NOT consume salt with this drug, it poses a serious health risk (from the rest of us mainly)












_Modified by punchbug at 10:31 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_I have the opportunity to purchase a '76 Mercedes Benz 280C from a friend for $1100, with a bad tranny. Anybody have any good info on these cars, or point me to a good forum for older benzes? 

Automatic or Manual tranny? The Auto's are pretty expensive to rebuild parts wise but go together like any other automatic.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Automatic or Manual tranny? The Auto's are pretty expensive to rebuild parts wise but go together like any other automatic.

Well, if there is a manual trans that I could swap in, then my wife would keep it for a weekend car. If not, I may just put in a good used auto trans and flip it. I really don't know much about them yet.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

The air cooled has won this round. She is a difficult car to deal with. Almost, almost as irritable as the 16V. Either way, must have gotten word of the fact that she'll be sitting outside soon and didn't like it. Battery is completely drained and we have discovered the rear seat to be nearly impossible to remove to get to the battery.
Time for steak kabobs and rice pilaf for dinner. It is nice to not feel sick anymore.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

I changed the glow plugs in the BMW today.
What a pain in the arse.








Cylinders 1,2, and 5 weren't too bad. 3,4, and 6 were impossible to get to. Under the intake manifold and behind the injection pump.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cathy : Are you using a stock dizzy/hall for ignition on Klaus? Can you share your 'base ignition settings' with me (screen shot if possible)? Oh yeah, are you MS1 or MS2?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Cathy : Are you using a stock dizzy/hall for ignition on Klaus? Can you share your 'base ignition settings' with me (screen shot if possible)? Oh yeah, are you MS1 or MS2?

Yeah, I'm using a stock dizzy (from a Jetta IIRC). And MS1. Base igntion settings...do I need to be hooked up to the car to get those? Its been like four years since I set that stuff up. IM headed your way!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I should be working in the hangar today, on either the Grumman or a Scirocco.  So far I have lacked the ambition to do so. Easy with a cat on your lap.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

mmm, where IS my cat? I've been reading all morning, and due to freezing fog and general crap beyond my control, I will be here all day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I haven't had a beer in ages, and have a feeling I may make up for that.







I've got a pile of Cincy pics to aim at a "website", LOL 
It was good to see the Metal one last night, he was in Toronto to do some grocery shopping (for that demanding redhead Crazy Mary) so we used it as an excuse for a little GTG. I may upload the crappy pics I took at some point....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It was good to see the Metal one last night, he was in Toronto to do some grocery shopping (for that demanding redhead Crazy Mary) so we used it as an excuse for a little GTG. I may upload the crappy pics I took at some point....


Pictures would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Pictures would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics! nao!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm SO bored at work today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'm SO bored at work today.









Sorry, I got sidetracked. In my sidetrack, I ended up trying to solve a problem with my VIN on the headache. I got into a discussion about it at the SECO meetup, and it was wierd that mine had a letter X where everyone else had a numeral. urns out mine is not X rated after all, it's just a strange numerical thing they do twith the check digit. Try to figure this out...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V...ation
There, that will keep you busy. Oddly, I get it. Mine had digit nine (the check digit) as an X, BTW. So she's not quite an 11 in the calculation. She's a 10, which we all knew anyway. Anyone else see her as the Bo Derek type?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Read it...now I'm bored again!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok, messing with MS and ignition. Borrowed a timing light from a buddy, but it doesn't work :/ 'course, I don't even know if I'm generating a hot enough spark to trigger it, but I think I am. Wonder if I could clamp it onto Jen's car and test it out


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

hi


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Welp, one week contract at Riverside has turned into one month. Thankfully I get a small boost in pay during this time. How much, I don't know. Probably just enough to pay for the oil change that my Corrado will need afterwards.
Also discovered that I really need a tire machine. Cost me $90 at my local FireStoned to mount 4 snows on teardrops, that were not even on the car. They charge an extra $7.00 per tire if the work is not performed on the car.
That sucks because I have 4 sets of wheels now between three cars, and 2 of those wheels will need tires soon.








Well, at least the Golf is riding pretty on teardrops with nice new winter rubber. 
Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

<< Morning Guys and Girls . . .


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Also discovered that I really need a tire machine. Cost me $90 at my local FireStoned to mount 4 snows on teardrops, that were not even on the car. They charge an extra $7.00 per tire if the work is not performed on the car.
That sucks because I have 4 sets of wheels now between three cars, and 2 of those wheels will need tires soon.








Well, at least the Golf is riding pretty on teardrops with nice new winter rubber. 
Brendan

I picked up a manual tire machine at Harbor Freight, we used it to swap the tires on my roommates Jeep, it worked great, so far I've used it on the jeep, my lawn mower 3 times now and my Moto Guzzi, I got the motorcycle tire attachment, it works great. oy need to mount it where it's out of the way but there's still enough room.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Anyone got a gauge cluster for a '77 they want to sell? The plastic circuit dealio on the back of mine is fried.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*

Why is it so hard to find a t3 that is internally wastegated with out a silly V-band and that fits my JH/ABA project? It should scroll down in the intake side to fit the rocco (callaway) designs.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

A T3-45 should fit perfectly, it came stock on Mercedes 300D turbo's.
Just be careful what exhaust manifold you use, I know for a fact that an ATP-style manifold will NOT work with a counterflow head and factory-style intake manifild.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no work for me today, waiting for a call from my bro-in-law so I can go meet him and pick up a Hall sender connector


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Back to work today after the illness. Wasn't ready for all that, but I had an easy day thanks to stubborn patients and broken showers.
Waiting for the phone call that says they have picked up my new acquisition from the West coast


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I picked up a manual tire machine at Harbor Freight, ... it works great.
Looks like a good investment - sure beats the heck out of mounting tires with a pair of tire irons. No fun at all.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no work for me today, waiting for a call from my bro-in-law so I can go meet him and pick up a Hall sender connector

and of course, I end up at work anyway. Forgot about a print job I need to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i have my brand new gt3076 .82 A/R sitting on my work desk today. it is proving hard to stop day-dreaming and get some work done around here...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_They charge an extra $7.00 per tire if the work is not performed on the car.









They have to take the wheels off the car to do it, so they charge you more money to do less work? Does not compute.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot! car is running with MS doing all the ignition stuffs now. Major hesitation when I accelerate tho. Probably has to do with removing the vacuum reference from the FPR.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i have my brand new gt3076 .82 A/R sitting on my work desk today. 

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i remember when i got my gt4094r 1.19ar


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I'm watching Barrett Jackson while I do more homework for this bloody split Chemistry. I am SO sick of it! Oh, and I <heart> my boss for giving it to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Okay, I promised these, and don't say I didn't warn you that they were crummy. OTH, how often can you have a GTG with two Sciroccos on Canada in mid January? So here are Nunzio and Mark trying out Will's new cow lined seat warmers....








Can you say Corrado leathers? I thought so!! They WERE comfy.







Will's a lifer...he daily drives a MkII and has done so for a long time. The black one replaced the aqua blue one. No worries, the blue one's still out there, waiting for some lovin'!
And what do you do when you've just sold your Helios blue Slegato? Obviously, you buy a Paprike red Slegato of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Yes, they do seem to ooze out of the woodwork up here. So how come I don't have one yet?








That, my friends, is IT for my pictures of the event.







Pathetic effort, eh?


_Modified by punchbug at 7:07 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Watching BBC America (Top Gear I think) and listening to pilots talk about flying. They are crazy freight dogs who do what they want and all they can talk about is flying. It's my life.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sorry to be a troll, but does anyone have a picture of a non-kitted S2 with euro bumpers and na headlights? I've been looking through the pic thread but many of the old images are gone.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i remember when i got my gt4094r 1.19ar


that is one of my favorite turbos of all time!
of all time! (insert kanye pic) 
would love to do a vrt project with one, but i do't think i will have it in me after the scirocco is done. it is a reaccuring dream of mine though. that is a monster.










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 7:15 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And what do you do when you've just sold your Helios blue Slegato? Obviously, you buy a Paprike red Slegato of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Yes, they do seem to ooze out of the woodwork up here. So how come I don't have one yet?









Mmmm. Slegato. That pic makes me miss Gino.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Sorry to be a troll, but does anyone have a picture of a non-kitted S2 with euro bumpers and na headlights? I've been looking through the pic thread but many of the old images are gone.

I could do that with kit and some WMD:



















_Modified by punchbug at 7:34 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

interesting note about controlling the coil with MS, make sure to disconnect the white/violet and black wires from the + side of the coil. If you don't, the fuel pump makes funny noises when it's not supposed to be running, and when you turn off the ignition switch, the car doesn't stop running


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_interesting note about controlling the coil with MS, make sure to disconnect the white/violet and black wires from the + side of the coil. If you don't, the fuel pump makes funny noises when it's not supposed to be running, and when you turn off the ignition switch, the car doesn't stop running









Yikes! That info needs to be saved somewhere.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








They have to take the wheels off the car to do it, so they charge you more money to do less work? Does not compute.

I know, right? I watched the guy do it, took him all of 20 minutes, and he was taking his time and cleaning the beads on the wheel before mounting, etc... Easiest $90 that place has made in a while me thinks.
I saw the HF manual tire machine, $50 or so, seems like a good deal but I'm not sure how a manual one works. I've used an air powered one before.
Of course, then I would still have to balance them, Firestone would probably charge me $40 for that.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Got a speeding ticket yesterday. A really stupid one. Stupid on my part.
Got nabbed going 45 in a 25. It's a road I always speed on since it has about 5 90* turns in it, with a long straight section, sorta like my own little private test track. No houses around and it's in a crappy, abandoned industrial part of town. It was dark, and I had already driven 1.5 hours to come home, plus I stopped in to chat to my boss and that turned in to an hour-long ordeal, so I wanted to get home pretty bad at this point. I was going about 35 on the road in the straight section, and I see headlights gaining quickly behind me. I'm used to the sort of attention the Corrado seems to attract- I get people messing with me all of the time, I figured it was just another idiot, so I sped up and hurtled through the upcoming 90* turns, looked behind me just in time to see him turning on the lights and hitting the siren. Boy did I feel like a dumbass.
I told him my story, while I think he got a slight kick out of it, it was not enough to have him pass on the ticket, though I think he was being generous at 45.
Probably the only speeding ticket I actually deserved. My other three were all for 5mph over.
DOH!








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

What a "_Happy_" morning, got about a block away from the house and dropped an axle, had to push it home. Fortunately the road is flat to downhill back into my driveway, which is all downhill from the road.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Second day of snow here, and it isn't supposed to stop until tomorrow. The plowtruck is getting a workout. Passed three four wheel drives vehicles in the GTI this morning. Usually they are speeding but these ones were going less than 40 and the road was pretty decent(lull in the snow). On the way home today, a Durango was two cars ahead of me when it suddenly spun to the right and went into the snow bank. I has not traction issues when I drove by them either. Makes you kind of wonder about people, or their crappy tires.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'd be betting on a combination of (lack of) driver skill, and crappy tires


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'd be betting on a combination of (lack of) driver skill, and crappy tires

Likely both. And I am marking. YAY!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4728434


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Mmmm. Slegato. That pic makes me miss Gino.









Not quite like you left him, but getting there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Only better!







)
-Dan










_Modified by MrPill at 4:58 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pickup+van = vanup?
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1560974694.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Some of those were made by coach building companies...I like them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Not quite like you left him, but getting there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Only better!







)
-Dan










This makes me smile, even though he is all disassembled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and I just remembered you sent me an IM the other day. Lemme see if I can pull up the history and send you an e-mail.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Had a nice evening - I actually got some wrench-time in on a Scirocco. The recently acquired (for a friend) 16v started getting some TLC. Tonight's projects included a new ignition switch, new door handle for the passenger side, cleaned battery cables, re-routed (to stock) breather hose, and finally a trip around the airport. Much more to be done, but she'll be rollin' on her own before ya know it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Pickup+van = vanup?
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1560974694.html

Those were built for towing fifth wheel and gooseneck trailers.


----------



## 8616VScirocco (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

my name is Steve.. i made the mistake as buying a ford probe instead of my scirocco.. well the probe was probed in the junkyard.. and then i bought this car... it needs ALOT of work to look good run good and make me happy... i would like to have some screws for the center caps, the 16V grille badge.. a glass sun roof... i love sunroofs.. i got stupid purple tint... wanna get that redone.. and my rocco is a pain to drive at nite.. cuz everyones lights always shine in my eyes...







but.. in all reality.. i like the car.. caint wait til im driving it again.. and its not jumpin the idle to 2000 rpms when i push the clutch pedal in..


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

search for vacuum leaks to solve your idle problem.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Had a nice evening - I actually got some wrench-time in on a Scirocco. The recently acquired (for a friend) 16v started getting some TLC. Tonight's projects included a new ignition switch, new door handle for the passenger side, cleaned battery cables, re-routed (to stock) breather hose, and finally a trip around the airport. Much more to be done, but she'll be rollin' on her own before ya know it.


Glad to hear things are working out now!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one post overnight? slllooooowwwww


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

It took me all day yesterday, but I installed the new axle, it was...interesting, I've never had one actually seperate before, it was a joy, and for the last two hours, no heat, the blower motor on my space heater seized.
Fun Fun Fun.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

All day


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Yeahhhh.... I got nothin.








Oh wait, picked up a new cooling fan switch yesterday for the Corrado from Scott at Mason-tech. We sat around and talked shop for a while. Super-nice guy and a really cool shop.
Now my Corrado fans won't be on "hurricane-mode" all the time now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_All day









Yep, push it out of the road, track down who has the axle in stock, wake up roommate to move car into shed, remove old axle, took about 2 hrs., wait for feet to thaw, go get new axle, wrong axle, my fault no theirs, drive another 45 min one way to the store that has the correct axle, eat lunch at 4:30, go out at 5 put new axle in, done by 8:30 pm.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I went and got an iPhone today. Other than that, not much happening.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Sounds like a horror story!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

should have waited, you will be kicking yourself when the new one comes out in a few months


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_should have waited, you will be kicking yourself when the new one comes out in a few months









No I won't. As long as it's better than the Storm, I'll be happy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'mma try and pick up an HD2 when my ATT contract is up in April.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

With speeding tickets and axels dropping, this page seems to be full of fail. So, I shall add to it. 
I almost got sideswiped three times by jackasses blabbing on their cell-phones whilst driving their behemoth SUVs without a care in the world. One came within mere inches. I lay on the horn and give them the proper sign language, only to have it returned back to me twice. 
WTF?!







You almost sideswipe me while talking on the damn phone (which should be illegal nationwide), yet you can flip me the bird? Gah - dumbasses......


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

my name is mud


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not to be confused with Bill


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Sounds like a horror story! 


But what would be a good title?
"Frozen"?
"Bad Day"?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah blah, hope I can get the 76 into the garage tonight, would be nice to not have to worry about it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Sorry to be a troll, but does anyone have a picture of a non-kitted S2 with euro bumpers and na headlights? I've been looking through the pic thread but many of the old images are gone.

super old status


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank you. I'm liking that look.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

the massive wheel gap look? or is there another part of my misguided youthful exuberance that catches your eye?








seriously, I like the look of the n/a lights and the euro bumpers, unfortunately I like the look of euro bumpers and single euro headlights more


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Haha, no. Just the na lights with the bumpers


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Haha, no. Just the na lights with the bumpers










LOL, not the slammed stylz? I have one of my 16V looking like that but it had its engine out......;p
So what are you all up to? I'm not marking tonight...just took a night off for once. I'm pretty burnt out, to be honest. Two more days till exams.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So what are you all up to? 

I'm sittin' at work, wishing it was 2:00 AM already so I could go slide home on the black ice. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Sitting here, nerding out.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Sorry to be a troll, but does anyone have a picture of a non-kitted S2 with euro bumpers and na headlights? I've been looking through the pic thread but many of the old images are gone.

One more.








Sooooo I picked up the em kay four tonight. I'm now making a list of all the things that are broken


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

I'm expecting the number in your signature to quadruple.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm expecting the number in your signature to quadruple.









I'd say he's in for a whole mole of things wrong. Which is peanuts compared to the trouble one little yellow car has given him. And he DOES own a Por-shah. So he's used to the attitude problem. Yep, he'll do fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy, you always know how to make me feel better


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_With speeding tickets and axels dropping, this page seems to be full of fail. So, I shall add to it. 
I almost got sideswiped three times by jackasses blabbing on their cell-phones whilst driving their behemoth SUVs without a care in the world. One came within mere inches. I lay on the horn and give them the proper sign language, only to have it returned back to me twice. 
WTF?!







You almost sideswipe me while talking on the damn phone (which should be illegal nationwide), yet you can flip me the bird? Gah - dumbasses......









I agree. Some people are just asses. Friday night my wife and I were coming home from dinner out and there is an odd little on and off ramp we take. Basically there is a bridge over the small highway running perpendicular to the one we were one. The off ramp is at the far side of the bridge and the on ramp at the near side. Two lane highway-three lane bridge. If you didn't merge while coming onto the highway you would just end up exiting again. Sometimes the on people don't want to yield, and that's what we have up here-yield NOT merge. So this guy doesn't want to yield, and I drive along side him not letting him out, with my horn on the whole time. He was PISSED and honking back. He did finally hit the brakes and the guy behind me honked too. lol. Idiots!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

And another day of snow. Got home and started plowing and suddenly the lights go out. Damn! So I turn on the trucks headlights, but they don't do too much since the plow blocks them when up, and while moving our cars I noticed the left headlight is out. Damn again! So I get done and check under the hood because it's also got a pretty good oil leak and spot the left light is unplugged. Good, that's now fixed. Then following the plow rig's wires I see the burned out, melted and charred fuse inside the melted charred fuse holder. That'll be an easy fix this weekend. Always something.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I can acually use the Internet from my phone now. MuHahahahahaha!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welcome to 2005


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i miss my scirocco... only a few more months of storage.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i miss my scirocco... only a few more months of storage. 

X2.
In other news the Jetta was given back to me.
Yes, I own a particular veggie oil drinking MmmKay 2 again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I have more to fix!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo!







If you need help with the griesel, let me know. I have all the fancy tools for setting the injection pump timing too


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Whooo!! Thank you Tyler! I can afford to drive it down too!








It hasn't been driven in over a year so I'm sure it needs some help.








First order of business will be a different fuse box, front struts and hoping it will pass emissions.
It will need a new timing belt, tensioner and cam seals...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

burning the all-night oil at work tonight. We've got a metric ****-ton of printing to do (roughly 210 hours total), and only 10 days to complete the job. Lots and lost of odd hours for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_burning the all-night oil at work tonight. We've got a metric ****-ton of printing to do (roughly 210 hours total), and only 10 days to complete the job. Lots and lost of odd hours for the next 2 weeks.

Good luck to you on that. I hope down time is minimal!!
As for me I'm stuck here at work on my day off with remnents of the same ice storm Daun referanced earlier looming outside. Not stuck here from the ice though. Sick co-workers. And if i wasn't here the other gal would be working 9 12hr days in a row. EWW. NO thankyou!!
And I get to work fri-sun 3P-3A too. BLAH!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I do look forward to the ammunition this gives me for asking for a raise


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Cathy, you always know how to make me feel better









My pleasure cholland, my pleasure.








I woke up this morning (after having a dream about nearly getting sideswiped in Klaus by some bozo in a silver Topaz), and one of the first thought in my head was ,"Oh, I have to go to work today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ". And then I though ,"But that means I get to drive the bug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " Yeah, a$ chassis cars aren't all bad, if they can still make you smile after 11 years of faithful service. 
So on the Kia topic....what do you folks know about Passats? A buddy of mine at work asked me about them, to which I replied, "yep, had two, and they made good cubes". Anyway, he's looking at getting his first VW, a 99 Passsat with low miles (belonged to an old man since new)...V6, shift-o-matic...etc. What are their "issues". I'm assuming lots of electrical gadgets to foul up, but issues? LMK quickly eh? Thx.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Anyway, he's looking at getting his first VW, a 99 Passsat with low miles (belonged to an old man since new)...V6, shift-o-matic...etc. What are their "issues". I'm assuming lots of electrical gadgets to foul up, but issues? LMK quickly eh? Thx.


I don't know much, but I think the 99 may be the first year body change over, so that may come with it's own issues. All I know about the newer VWs is what I know from that Beetle of mine and we all know how that went down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But hopefully somebody else will know more about that in particular.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

it's like an audi without having a dash full of red orange
vr6 pretty much have timing chain replacement between 125,xxx - 200,xxx
which requires pulling the flywheel off...
the autos go a long time if you change the fluid ever


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_burning the all-night oil at work tonight. We've got a metric ****-ton of printing to do (roughly 210 hours total), and only 10 days to complete the job. Lots and lost of odd hours for the next 2 weeks.

S'ok Tyler, we can keep each other awake. Providing I have some slow nights. It was slow last night 'til about 10:30 and then.... holy crap it's 2:00 AM already!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Replaced the radiator fan switch in the Corrado last night after work. Took 15 minutes. That's gotta be a record for replacing anything on a Corrado.








Brendan


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

the vr has like .030" between the cooling fan & the intake manifold
i always wondered how so close
the corrado is closer
i can practically fit my entire body between the two on passat
not to mention two hands & a wrench
mine is unobstructed by a tractor battery, so i can unplug it & test it standing there
i used a two pin 70C, that turns on the 50amp twin fans, on high only
kicking that sucker on manually @ a stoplight always gets looks


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So on the Kia topic....what do you folks know about Passats? A buddy of mine at work asked me about them, to which I replied, "yep, had two, and they made good cubes". Anyway, he's looking at getting his first VW, a 99 Passsat with low miles (belonged to an old man since new)...V6, shift-o-matic...etc. What are their "issues". I'm assuming lots of electrical gadgets to foul up, but issues? LMK quickly eh? Thx.

My wife's 'Mama-mobile' is an '03 Passat 1.8t wagon. All i've had to do in almost three years is a t-belt job, front pads, and cv boots on both sides. A car that age may need new control arms by now, for which full kits can be purchased. The V6 is the longitudinal 2.8L 30v Audi unit, not the VR6. There's not much aftermarket for the V6, but since he's looking at automatics, I'll assume that isn't too important. The only electrical problem I've had is the hazard relay sometimes clicks intermittantly. I just need to clean the contacts.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_mine is unobstructed by a tractor battery, so i can unplug it & test it standing there
i used a two pin 70C, that turns on the 50amp twin fans, on high only
kicking that sucker on manually @ a stoplight always gets looks









Yeah, I removed the battery, still only took me 15 minutes.








When the switches fail, the fans run full tilt all the time. I was telling people the car was in "hurricane mode". It was LOUD. Plus, in the mornings when pretty much every accessory was on, (lights, fogs, radio, heat, rear defrost, seat heater) the volts would drop below 12 at idle. The car seemed a lot happier on the way to work this morning.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

How is this thread near the bottom of the page????


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Busy with other things. 
She's coming home. That's it. Sleeping for me is now done.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Not that anyone cares, but SoCal got its annual rainfall over the past couple days. People here lose the ability to drive an automobile if more than 5 drops of rain fall, so I had a blast.







Nothing like flying down the slow lane on the freeway at 80 when the fast lane is going 50...these tires stick like glue in the wet.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Well, I might be looking at a C5 A6. Found it today, while buying some used tires for my coupe.
OWNAGE!! And FS...










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 9:51 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

OH, and thats euro bumps w/ NA lights...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I do look forward to the ammunition this gives me for asking for a raise









There you go!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and another night begins


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guess I should start preparing the next set of files for printing.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good morning all. Breakfast anyone?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's never too early for a beer


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

or too late for that matter


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the internets are not doing a good job of entertaining me while I'm stuck at work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_the internets are not doing a good job of entertaining me while I'm stuck at work

You need to install dialup. Then the anticipation will keep you interested endlessly. You'll never actually see anything, but it's like gambling. You never know what the outcome will be. Usually you will lose though.
And







really is the perfect food. Good for all meals of the day if you have the right selection on hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by punchbug at 4:55 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, so true, I remember those days


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

From the MFA on my commute to work this morning:
Miles: 49
Avg. Speed: 28.7








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, that sucks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

c'mon you east-coast peoples, chit-chat it up!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
X2.
In other news the Jetta was given back to me.
Yes, I own a particular veggie oil drinking MmmKay 2 again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I have more to fix!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i almost did that once, i had a local conversion guru & found an eighties turbo mercedes for $500
it didn't sound fast, i didn't want to swim for fuel & i already had like 6 cars too many


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_c'mon you east-coast peoples, chit-chat it up!









I'm here







... raining and cloudy at the moment








using my new monitor today







Compaq WF 1907


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, the small amount of sleep I got yesterday morning is catching up


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

they don't make the vr anymore ??
i should get out moar


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm up, I'll be working late, but that's OK, I'm too broke to have a social life anyway.
Supposed to get all the way up to 34 today, a real heatwave, snow melting and roads freezing, what a joy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

chiropractor appointment in 10 minutes, after that, I finally get to go home







yay for sleep!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I here that,


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ i thought for sure they did. audi uses(d) a version inthe q7 and the tt. but maybe that changed .
well in sitting at home debating on what to do right now. i left work to renew my drivers license, waited in line for what seemed like an eternity, only to find that i cant renew because of outstanding warrants in PA. the next question was how didnt i know about this since i just ran a motor vehicle record and it came up clean, even though the ole keystone state apparently has active warrants on me. how dies that work? anyways i have to figure out how to get 878.15 to those bastards most ricky-tick lest i lose my job for lack of drivers license. the real pain is that i tried to clear all that up when i lived up there and they made it most difficult to deal with them, so i quit. and now its come back to bite me i guess. not sure what to tell them at work.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Starting em kay four ownership off right.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

as it should be. nice garage btw
well heading back to work to see what happens. maybe ill get to go back up to pa on monday


_Modified by woody16v at 7:14 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## 8616VScirocco (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

So on the Kia topic....what do you folks know about Passats? A buddy of mine at work asked me about them, to which I replied, "yep, had two, and they made good cubes". Anyway, he's looking at getting his first VW, a 99 Passsat with low miles (belonged to an old man since new)...V6, shift-o-matic...etc. What are their "issues". I'm assuming lots of electrical gadgets to foul up, but issues? LMK quickly eh? Thx.[/QUOTE]

i do know on the 99-04 1.8T they run the oil cooling line over the catalytic converter... which is beyond me














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i seen many turbo's replaced cuz of it.. but the v6.. shouldnt have many problems.. i would assume.. but all newer vw's have problems


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (8616VScirocco)*

i've got a 2000 v6 slushbox and its been pretty trouble free. Whats the service history? The timing belts on those motors are as critical to change on time as they are on a 20V 1.8t as the 5v motors dont do well if the timing belt lets go. Other than that the crankcase breather usually needs to be replaced as the miles go up, spaghetti junction of vacuum hoses should be replaced for silicone and when it gets time for an oil change valve cover gaskets and cam tensioner seals can weep due to the oil being sort of thin at that point. 
Maybe Charles can chime in with what common issues he sees on the v6's day in and day out at his job.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_they don't make the vr anymore ??
i should get out moar









Are you talking about in the Passats? The B5 & B5.5 share a longitudinal platform with Audi, and thus share their 90deg. V6, instead of the VR motors like in the transverse B4 and B6 passats.
They still make the VRs.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
They still make the VRs.


Dont forget the 3.6 FSI VR in the Toureg and Passat.
Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, thanks for the input. Seems buddy's attention span is short and he got sidetracked by a deal on two Hyundais.







So whatever, he didn't deserve the Passat I guess. 
Today was the last day of the semester and for me and it was a flat out sprint all day from start to finish. Despite my endless warnings, it seems that many were i denial that the end was near. I had kids rinsing film after lunch; NO clue when they figured they'd get that printed.









Yep, I'm tired. BUT!!! YAY!!!+++++ I have stuff to mark tonight







Likely putting it off and doing some thrilling reading instead. Perhaps a consultation with Dr Alexander Keith as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, I laid a payment down to hold a 98 A6 QUATTRO until pay day! A really nice car but it needs a detail and some love. Apparently, it has some electrical issues, but I drove it around for 45min and messed with a few things to find nothing too screwy. 
Just what I need... another car!







But at least it currently runs and drives! And its quattro to boot!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I just got this off of eBay:








Vintage "Glovebox Series" repair guide, from England.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

^^ Way cool!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_chiropractor appointment in 10 minutes, after that, I finally get to go home







yay for sleep!

Lucky you. I got to come in early and it's been pretty busy all afternoon / evening. Finally have a lull for a bit, but the weather is gettin' pretty crappy all over so I imagine that's going to factor into the rest of my evening.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just installed a new heater fan switch! 
30 seconds, and $6 fixed two years of no speed 3!! (Non A/C Sciroccos use 3 speed switches)
YAY!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

And I thought I was a procrastinator.
Actually, I can beat that. The driver's seat release cable has been broken on my 16v since I bought it. That was in November 1998. I still haven't fixed it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Lucky you. I got to come in early and it's been pretty busy all afternoon / evening. Finally have a lull for a bit, but the weather is gettin' pretty crappy all over so I imagine that's going to factor into the rest of my evening.









Well you can keep the crappy weather. I'd like a day of sun please. Spent the evening reading, and tomorrow will start out like that too. This weather is nuts though...its sweatshirt warm here. Rain on Sunday... maybe it will wash away the salt now that I think of it!! I have a (gently used) 40D to play with for the weekend...a loaner which may end up staying. If it's nice, maybe I'll check out Klausie's winter starting and take a pic or two.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And I thought I was a procrastinator.
Actually, I can beat that. The driver's seat release cable has been broken on my 16v since I bought it. That was in November 1998. I still haven't fixed it.

Yeah, but that one is actually kinda harder to fix!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ This weather is nuts though...its sweatshirt warm here. Rain on Sunday... : 


Same here! I've been out in the garage in my sweatshirt comfortably. The rain has missed us so far. I'm helping my mom move tomorrow so I am sure it will be miserable. Oh well she's paying for my gas and she's moving a lot closer. I'd much rather be working on the cars here though.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Apparently I now own a 1969 AMC Rebel.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'd like a day of sun please. Spent the evening reading, and tomorrow will start out like that too. This weather is nuts though...its sweatshirt warm here.

I'd love a day of sun myself, I have an airplane that needs to get back to its own hangar and you can't just taxi it... ya gotta take the long way.








I haven't been outside lately but it is supposed to get warmer here at least for Sunday. And rain. Plenty of rain. Ugh.
And so far (knocks on the nearest wooden object) the evening is staying relatively quiet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Apparently I now own a 1969 AMC Rebel.









Either you found out that your car is newer than you thought, or you're a magnet that cars are attracted to.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Either you found out that your car is newer than you thought, or you're a magnet that cars are attracted to.

The latter, I'm picking it up Monday.
This is a daily driven, nice condition car I will use as a peace offering to the '68








I know parting out nice Scirocco's is considered a sin but how about extremely rare AMC's?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Well, I laid a payment down to hold a 98 A6 QUATTRO until pay day! A really nice car but it needs a detail and some love. Apparently, it has some electrical issues, but I drove it around for 45min and messed with a few things to find nothing too screwy. 
Just what I need... another car!







But at least it currently runs and drives! And its quattro to boot!

















I demand pics! 
Oh, and rain at 32 degrees suck! Seriously, I'll take 2' of snow over this **** any day.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_








I demand pics! 
Oh, and rain at 32 degrees suck! Seriously, I'll take 2' of snow over this **** any day. 

Its nothing to pretty. Its got 163K mi on it. and is coming from a salvage yard. Luckily the title is still clean though!! All they did was put a hub on it. Apparently, there are electrical gremlins. I drove it for 45 mins and didn't find any.








Lemme see if I can get the pic uploaded off my phone.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's great that it still has the clean title. Salvage titles are a pain to deal with if you decide to sell. 

On another note, has anyone heard of an old magazine called "Hot VWs"? I came across a bunch from one seller on eBay. They look pretty neat. I wonder if they feature any cool watercooleds...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-VW-s-V...09102
http://cgi.ebay.com/1984-March...a0f90


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Salvage titles are easier to deal with in IA also, it would be already inspected, so it wouldn't need it again when I sold it. Got the pic up...








"HOT VWS" occasionally had an old skool watercooled, but mostly focused on air-cooled.


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 11:50 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Oh, it does have some decent dents n dings. But it was sub-$2K so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And so far (knocks on the nearest wooden object) the evening is staying relatively quiet.

Well no such luck, we had one return back to the departure airport as the weather at the destination went below minimums. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well no such luck, we had one return back to the departure airport as the weather at the destination went below minimums. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, we sure are making up for it here at my work. ... .... ........

Oh, sorry, almost fell asleep!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Apparently I now own a 1969 AMC Rebel.









Girl, if a '68 AMX jumps in your lap and begs to be taken home, call me.







Always wanted one of those...

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_On another note, has anyone heard of an old magazine called "Hot VWs"? I came across a bunch from one seller on eBay. They look pretty neat. I wonder if they feature any cool watercooleds...

I've got a couple of years of that magazine laying around, and the only time I ever see watercooleds in it is occasional random pics in their car show coverage. It's strictly an aircooled mag.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Girl, if a '68 AMX jumps in your lap and begs to be taken home, call me.







Always wanted one of those...


You and me both. But for some reason my lap only attracts (cheap) rare and obscure cars.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

i'm actually not much of a passat fan boi, it was my ex's car when she quit paying for it & i had to
i assumed the passat had the vr since the jetta does in 99
the new vr stuff case flexes & doesn't hold as much hp on boost stock http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, working the night shift again...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm home Now. roomates and Fiancee got pulled over on their way to pick me up beer. Go figure. The sober one was the one without a lic.








LUCKILY, its not suspended for an offense. And NOT in my car. Interesting stories ensued...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that does indeed make for an interesting evening


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I'm home Now. roomates and Fiancee got pulled over on their way to pick me up beer. Go figure. The sober one was the one without a lic.








LUCKILY, its not suspended for an offense. And NOT in my car. Interesting stories ensued...









Well, I find proper pre-planning of the beer getting/drinking has worked well for me. PLus it's easier to go to the fridge than the store!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Woot! Free tickets to the Shadowbox theater tonight. Should be a laugh!
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I sure wish I could have a couple beers right now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It would be better yet to have a couple of beers at the Shadowbox right now. Nice score on the tickets! Have fun. I'm looking at clear blue skies here with observed 500' ceilings ( http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) where I'm supposed to go to get high this morning. The sky here is just a mean tease I suspect. Sounds like a dull wet crap-fest rolling in. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 5:30 AM 1-23-2010_
Well then you know what I say eh? Here's how my day went:







(that's me looking skeptical and skyward), then YAY!! Laundry!!!! Then RINGG!!!!
Followed by, in this order:
1 hr of








.7 hr of








1 hr of








But then.......And this just DOES NOT HAPPEN in late January:



































pssshhht!








Yeah, I'm in a fabulous mood!!!!! Pictures WILL be coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 12:09 PM 1-23-2010_


_Modified by punchbug at 12:47 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, I find proper pre-planning of the beer getting/drinking has worked well for me. PLus it's easier to go to the fridge than the store!

This is why I live within walking distance to the liquor store. And if you go at the right time you can even get fried chicken.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You and me both. But for some reason my lap only attracts (cheap) rare and obscure cars.









Well then you might bump into the one I've been lusting after, the AMC Marlin, any color combo will do.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I know parting out nice Scirocco's is considered a sin but how about extremely rare AMC's?

Speaking of AMCs, check out this thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4733634


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Woot! Free tickets to the Shadowbox theater tonight. Should be a laugh!
Brendan

Nice. Although honestly, I won't even bother to go to the Columbus show anymore as they absolutely SUCK compared to the Newport crew.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »__Modified by punchbug at 5:30 AM 1-23-2010_
Well then you know what I say eh? Here's how my day went:







(that's me looking skeptical and skyward), then YAY!! Laundry!!!! Then RINGG!!!!
Followed by, in this order:
1 hr of








.7 hr of








1 hr of










Nice!! I did manage to get the 172 back to her home, which of course involved about .5 of







as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_But then.......And this just DOES NOT HAPPEN in late January:



































pssshhht!








Yeah, I'm in a fabulous mood!!!!! Pictures WILL be coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oh wow! Pics or it DID NOT happen! Jealous!!
I've logged perhaps 5 minutes of Scirocco seat time this year, all in the red 16v in the hangar, and I never took it off airport property. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Now hurry up with these pics (I know, impossible on dialup) as I'm bored at work and need some Scirocco porn.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Now hurry up with these pics (I know, impossible on dialup) as I'm bored at work and need some Scirocco porn.









X2!!
And I would have already had it but was busy and when you get off work @3 and alcohol cannot be sold between 2-6AM I was kinda screwed. So I asked my friends to stop on their way home. 
I had beer, but it was good beer, not drunk beer. I need drunk beer after the job I currently have.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this night shift **** is killing me


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this night shift **** is killing me









X2!! Job hunting yet? I think this week if I can find waking time to do it between shifts I will be starting.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no, no job hunting, this is just temporary, so that makes it even worse. Having to mix some daytime work, and then be here all night.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no, no job hunting, this is just temporary, so that makes it even worse. Having to mix some daytime work, and then be here all night.

Ugh, yeah that sucks. Hopefully you're at least seeing some nice OT $$$?
It's my "Friday" today, now to make it to 2 AM. After that, off 'til Thursday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, OT, that's a good one


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

It's my "Friday" today, now to make it to 2 AM. After that, off 'til Thursday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LUCKY!! I had wed and thurs off. Now work fri-tue morn and wed night. But I get a 4 day wknd, going to a concert and to a friends for the wknd to design some rings!








12 hr nights SUCK!!








EDIT; (for ownage go figure!)
OLD PIC. A few yrs ago...










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 7:01 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well then you know what I say eh? Here's how my day went:







(that's me looking skeptical and skyward), then YAY!! Laundry!!!! Then RINGG!!!!
Followed by, in this order:
1 hr of








.7 hr of








1 hr of








But then.......And this just DOES NOT HAPPEN in late January:



































pssshhht!








Yeah, I'm in a fabulous mood!!!!! Pictures WILL be coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Pics cause it did happen:
1 hr of
















.7 hr of








I was supposed to be in this one, which needed to be "resummerized" before use. I'd booked it because it has the best heat, which was sure a non-issue today!








Instead I ended up in this, my good old friend ZXJ. I know what I've done to her, and she's a trooper!








1 hr of
















There Daun, is THAT enough? Or do you need to see some ratty old VW on the road too?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
There Daun, is THAT enough? Or do you need to see some ratty old VW on the road too?









Well what do YOU think???

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










And who is THAT?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well what do YOU think???


ME TOO ME TOO!!!
(still bored at work)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well what do YOU think???
And who is THAT?









Oh, be-hayve







And okay, here's one:








and another:








Or did you mean from today?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Or did you mean from today?









Ummmm HEELLLOOOOO?!?!!?
Tease.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
ME TOO ME TOO!!!
(still bored at work)









I SOOOO feel your pain. Really.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummmm HEELLLOOOOO?!?!!?
Tease.

Doesn't take much to get you riled up, does it?








And yes, more pictures will be necessary, Cathy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Doesn't take much to get you riled up, does it?










LOL!!























_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And yes, more pictures will be necessary, Cathy.









She's probably been in the process of posting them ever since she finished the last post, but with her dialup....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
She's probably been in the process of posting them ever since she finished the last post, but with her dialup....

True enough. Maybe it'll come through before Cincy, whaddya think?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummmm HEELLLOOOOO?!?!!?
Tease.

You want more of the MkI or SXU? LMK will ya? I don't have any, but you can still let me know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

OKay, okay, here you go. A few of a whole pile. Needless to say, it was a very expensive day. I think I need that camera....
































Happy now?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Happy now?









Oh yes, very.








And that camera seems to be getting you some nice shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

excellent


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

found out what the clicking in my driveline was. should have thought to bring my camera to work so i could have pictors buuuut bottom line is gear oil shouldnt have sparkles and final drives arent supposed to have chipped teeth
so that was fun. at least it gets to crunch in some nice redline lube till i can take it apart. or make the sentra less dissapointing...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

There is a whole lot of good sh*t going on in here today...nothing like a string of bad weather to get everyone stir-crazy eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, as you know, my XTi has been frustrating me since I got it and I've been looking for an upgrade for a few years. This one seems to actually focus. The guy who owns it is looking to go back to Nikon since he has some good Nikon lenses, It's in fantastic shape, so if he's going to trade it anyway, I may as well snag it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Purrrty.
So how did you end up with sunshine and all we got was marginal VFR?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
LUCKY!! I had wed and thurs off. Now work fri-tue morn and wed night. But I get a 4 day wknd, going to a concert and to a friends for the wknd to design some rings!








12 hr nights SUCK!!










I work 11 hour shifts. 3 on, 3 off, 4 on, 4 off. Which translates to every other Wednesday evening, and every Thursday - Saturday evening.
We just had one person quit so I imagine they'll be hiring a replacement soon....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I got to drive to Tecumseh and visit the hobby store. Buy more airplane models. All this in my BMW. Could have been driving the Scirocco but there's salt on the road. And I broke her again last night.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_ i could have pictors buuuut bottom line is gear oil shouldnt have sparkles and final drives arent supposed to have chipped teeth


Oh RLY?
























I thought they were supposed to look like that!!










_Modified by punchbug at 7:45 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

Weather was very nice here today. I was supposed to go up to Pennsylvania to get a dash for the silver car, but the guy wouldn't answer his phone, so I was sitting around waiting for a phone call.








In other news, a friend of mine has offered me a trade for my 4Runner. His 88 4Runner SR5 V6 (automatic unfortunately) with blown head gaskets (unsurprisingly) + some cash for my 85 4Runner that's rusty, needs a clutch, and runs like ****. I think I'll do it. Probably. The problem is, I took mine to a local shop to have a brake line repaired (on top of gas tank+very rusty=gigantic pain in the arse). The shop only had 2 mechanics, who were co-owners, but one of them died of cancer last month sometime. So the other guy is swamped with work, so it's been up there since October with the gas tank out of it. I don't know when they're going to finish with it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, as you know, my XTi has been frustrating me since I got it and I've been looking for an upgrade for a few years. This one seems to actually focus. The guy who owns it is looking to go back to Nikon since he has some good Nikon lenses, It's in fantastic shape, so if he's going to trade it anyway, I may as well snag it. 

Sounds like a good deal.
I've noticed that with my XTi as well. I always figured it was my lack of skill (certainly a good possibility, since I know virtually nothing about photography).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, gonna play with MS for a bit before I head to work, gotta get this thing running correctly


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Purrrty.
So how did you end up with sunshine and all we got was marginal VFR?









Dunno. I'm watching it now and the clouds seem to be marching down...supposed to be a fast moving bunch of grey crap moving in. The cat's confirming that. (sleeping on his head) So I suspect tomorrow will be less enjoyable. (and much of this area wasn't even marginal today, 5-600' overcast, Brantford included tlll 11 or so) It was blue skies and sunny here all day, as you could see. And I'm glad I didn't tear into that car's brakes, or he'd have been on jackstands instead of mobile. I still have to get to the city to pick up the rotors/pads. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sounds like a good deal.
I've noticed that with my XTi as well. I always figured it was my lack of skill (certainly a good possibility, since I know virtually nothing about photography).

Well, I'd tried everything, and the only thing that had even sort of helped was a homebrew focus adjustment. But it's still not trustworthy. This one even focused when I fired it accidentally a few times. Mind you, I've had that camera for a long time and abused it terribly. And why do I have mosquitoes in my living room???


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*

well its still in the case and it works (basically) but yeah its headed for that it appears. less obvious carnage but i only had a drain hole to look through. 
and thats why glitter confuses and angers me, brings back bad memories of sparkly oil. at least this time theres more potential for a low-buck fix


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*



Chris16vRocco said:


> (on top of gas tank+very rusty=gigantic pain in the arseQUOTE]
> so true, but theres something about new brakelines that is just nice


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah! MS is being a pain in the arse! Of course, it doesn't help that it's 40 degrees or so here, would be much easier to get it running if it were warmer.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welp, polished off my beer, gotta head to work in 15 minutes or so


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Don't work too hard!
Darn cold here tonight...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You want more of the MkI 

OK, here is what I spun around the block for the first time today and I was even able to rock it with the top back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Gonna be hard for you to pry her away from me Karl


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I know all about the 12hr night shifts, Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Don't work too hard!

I never work hard









_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I know all about the 12hr night shifts, Feh!

yes, feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay, replaced the left mouse button micro-switch, no more phantom clicks!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, 8 o'clock on the east coast now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
OK, here is what I spun around the block for the first time today and I was even able to rock it with the top back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Gonna be hard for you to pry her away from me Karl










^ This makes me smile. But IceKarl is pretty scrappy. I say we get the video rollin' for this one!!! (sure was a fansatic day for a drive! Sadly my soft-top has no seats in it, and she's a big wimp if it's even a tad coolish)
@tward- Just so you know it can happen, we were right around freezing here and Klaus had been sitting for 6 weeks. He fired right up! More cheerfully than Ms "Porshah straight Euro CIS" 16V ever would. So MSnS can give half ways decent cold starts. Klaus still needs a little throttle input at the very start to get the oil moving around, but after that it's all good! 
@woody 16V Yeah, my gearbox may have looked like that sparkly scenario, but I doubt it. It died a sudden, tragic death at the track, so the symptoms were hard to ignore...no first gear at all....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I had it starting decently before I started messing with it, so now I just have to re-tune.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

c'mon 8 o'clock!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i'm about ready to work for 10 an hour 40 hours a week
instead of 100 @ 4
i'm not motivated enough to be retired
i dont get no xrcize unless i go run somewhere
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffkin booooooooooooooooored
salmon oil is good for your heart
anyone ever try drinking the whole pan...ummm !!!
inflammation goes away instantly
my original 16v trans blew the diff out of the side of the case @ 234,000 miles
felt like driving over a brick
got oil everywhere, but was able to drive home ok
i tried redline shifts into the gears (like going into second @ 65mph) & all my synchros were still perfect
i wore an 8v trans bearings out with SC8V, sidestepping the clutch 2nd gear @ redline to launch
when i was in highschool, i wore the synchros out of my trans in 6 weeks, that's when i learned to match revs
any career ideas ??
i need something to do !!
i guess i'll try to turn wrenches somewhere, although i don't have a $5000 tool box or the desire to buy one @ min wage......
oxytosin - git some


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:18 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
^ 
@woody 16V Yeah, my gearbox may have looked like that sparkly scenario, but I doubt it. It died a sudden, tragic death at the track, so the symptoms were hard to ignore...no first gear at all....









so it would seem ill bet that was pretty easy to diagnose. i think im gonna end up limping around for a bit, then using some of my tax return to source a really cheap trans to throw in for now and another for parts and rebuild the one thats in there. assuming the LSD is actually in there id rather rebuild that and still have it if its salvagable
how much would this help? just search ebay and this came up. seems if im going to build a trans this would be worth considering
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


_Modified by woody16v at 10:29 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
so it would seem ill bet that was pretty easy to diagnose. i think im gonna end up limping around for a bit, then using some of my tax return to source a really cheap trans to throw in for now and another for parts and rebuild the one thats in there. assuming the LSD is actually in there id rather rebuild that and still have it if its salvagable
how much would this help? just search ebay and this came up. seems if im going to build a trans this would be worth considering
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

_Modified by woody16v at 10:29 AM 1-24-2010_

Well, a swapped out fifth is a good thing, but make sure it's the right one for your gearset. That seems a bit spendy to me, but we always seem to have the right parts car roll in when I need a gear or five.








In other news, Wedgie here:








...who is a founding member of "Wrong Season Racing" (they all live here pretty much)... 








...is the proud new owner of a B3 Passat diesel (1993)!! (totally unconnected from previous Passat discussions...) He's never had a VW before and he's just raving about how much he loves the car. Hearing the details, it was a deal WAY too good to pass up. (clean chassis, lots of new parts, engine is low miles from a 97, fresh pump and turbo...it's the 1.9L, mint leather interior and so on. Plus ALL the electric stuff works !!!!!!!)
I have yet to see the car, but am assured by my son that "It will probably spend quite a bit of time here". As in, it needs some love (bearings and brakes). The elbow staples are as a result of a compound fracture which happened while he was riding "the comfy couch", his luxurious fat Skidoo. I guess there was lots of blood on the snow. Good thing the sled is red.








And my day. Well, it's like shampoo. Rinse and repeat. Only the rinse was a bit early. For the record, the wipers on a C-152 are ****ty. Klaus is dirty but OTOH, it was great chance to play with the diff. Always fun with grip alternating back and forth side to side, all the while the car is going right where you aim it. May I share with you that I am in love? OMG I'm nuts about that car!!!!
Oh yeah, yeah, pictars or it didn't happen...I know the drill...
Same green car as yesterday, but moar wetness added:
















Also back to the XTi since I killed the battery on the 40D http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But it is just so wrong to drive this car with no guilt in a winter coat. The heater's good BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

Need more MK1!!!








Love this pic Cathy!!








Back at work and VERY bored AGAIN!! At least last night I got to leave about 2 hrs early.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Need more MK1!!!








Love this pic Cathy!!

Back at work and VERY bored AGAIN!! At least last night I got to leave about 2 hrs early.

Yeah, he sat real still for that one. I had to threaten him with another trip to "the shed" if he was bad. He knows what happens in "the shed"

























_Modified by punchbug at 3:24 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

So my dad was cleaning again and found this under his bed. It's like a black hole under there, so I wasn't suprised! 
I bought this about 3-4 years ago at a garage sale for $2. Still in the box, never opened. The head unit is still sealed in plastic. From 1981. The sad thing is it's missing the face plate.








I would have been an idiot not to buy it for $2, so I grabbed it thinking I could find a spare on eBay. Well, I looked for about a year and gave up. I wonder if I could mod a VW woodgrain face-plate to fit this, or maybe it would be a reletively close fit.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Can't hurt to try. Sure would work better than an old stereo too, since it's had no use.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Sweet snag! I think a VW FP should work fine on it. Most "U" style were very similar in size,


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

After 4 straight days of rain here and snow forecast for tomorrow,I took the wife for a ride in Alteschule.40 degrees,but sunshine..she enjoyed the twisties,until the speedo pegged on a short straightaway.She doesnt understand why I keep the window part way down to (hear the music).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

way too much rain here for any fun in the car, just means I have to work on the one that is in the garage


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

someone needs to bring us some bacon, and we'll cook dinner for you


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_someone needs to bring us some bacon, and we'll cook dinner for you









Wow!







When I get a more fuel efficient car on the road perhaps.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, yeah, that would make a difference


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_haha, yeah, that would make a difference

I could go to a 5 star restaurant in Seattle for the cost of driving down


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow!







When I get a more fuel efficient car on the road perhaps.
















So when does the greaser arrive? Or did the 69? rebel replace that?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
So when does the greaser arrive? Or did the 69? rebel replace that?

I have to apply for a lost title for the greaser. The Rebel is coming home tomorrow. 
It's going to take a while to register the Jetta, when I get my tax refund perhaps?
I can barely afford one car let alone 4.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

My wife found a "Queen" onezy and a t-shirt and bought them for our unborn son. Not caring for Queen, I of course, am impressed. She also has been trying to find Challenger and Hemi clothes for him. So I say, Damn you JimboTimbo.com for being out of business! You were my only hope to counteract all of this.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Wrong Season Racing








93 TD passat would be more useful than mine right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i can't keep 5 cars on the road right now & my passat stays dead untagged for lack of $








i did the italian battery charge on the wifey's 350z today & i had bad thoughts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, another night at work begins, but I am switching back to days on tuesday, only going to come in to the office for a hour or two tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, another night at work begins, but I am switching back to days on tuesday, only going to come in to the office for a hour or two tomorrow.

CONGRATS!! Wish I could go back to working days. But then I'd have to deal with management and crap too. Blah.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, I *am* management


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was management at my old job, but didn't get paid enough. And from what I hear, I'm glad I got out. The hoops to jump through to be able to keep your job are getting kind of ridiculous.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I need a lamp that sits behind my monitor for some backlight, would make it easier to stare at since one of the ceiling fluorescents took a crap yesterday


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah blah


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

7.75 hours to go...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Time to head home for a couple cold beers and freedom on the internet. Then some sleep. Maybe tomorrow I can get to see daytime for a while!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, when I head home in the morning, I'm going straight to bed, sleep for 5 hours, then get up and come back to work for 2. Then go home, to a meeting, and then back to bed @ 11 or so. Won't even get to see my wife till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah blah, again


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

LOL
'girls are supposed to dance, that's why god gave them parts that jiggle!'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blah blah, again


^this


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_LOL
'girls are supposed to dance, that's why god gave them parts that jiggle!'









I like to make them jiggle myself. 

Oops was that TMI??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Good Morning Boys and Girls!
*OWNAGE*










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:16 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not morning yet, 'course, my morning won't come till about 3 in the afternoon...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I believe its still morning


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I reject your reality and replace it with my own!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nice. Although honestly, I won't even bother to go to the Columbus show anymore as they absolutely SUCK compared to the Newport crew.

Wow, the Newport crew must be REALLY good then.







This is my 3rd show, the first two were the Holiday Hoopla, but this was the "After Dark" show and it was fantastic. Really talented bunch and they work their asses off. They are bringing back the "Back to the Garden" show next month and I think we are gonna try to see that one too, free tickets or not. It will be nice when they get in thier new location, I think they have outgrown the Easton spot.
They had a skit called "Kama Seuss-tra" that had me literally crying it was so funny.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guess I'll watch a movie to pass some time


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Wow, the Newport crew must be REALLY good then.









They are, believe me!
Currently organizing a run down to Newport for the 13th of February with some of the local Scirocco-folk in addition to Cathy & JediLynne to see the After Dark show. You guys are welcome to join the group for whatever we end up doing Saturday, including the show!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

So the question has been posted in another thread but I'll ask it here too:
Do we start a separate "Pre-Cincy" thread or keep the current "Chit-Chat" thread?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think that's up to our resident mod. IMO, if we start a pre-cincy thread, this one should be locked down.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I want to thank Cathy for the inspiration. It is a sunny day here in SW Ohio (for now anyway), the roads are well washed of salt, I have the day off and a Mk 1 in the garage with a tank full of fuel. The only thing I'm missing is a destination.
But maybe that last part is optional.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So the question has been posted in another thread but I'll ask it here too:
Do we start a separate "Pre-Cincy" thread or keep the current "Chit-Chat" thread?


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I think that's up to our resident mod. IMO, if we start a pre-cincy thread, this one should be locked down.

I say you start whatever thread you want Daun, But I see no reason why this thread needs to locked down, because right after Cincy there will be no place for us to keep chatting about Cincy or non Cincy, Scirocco, or non Scirocco stuff...
It was me who asked Paul to even allow this thread to slide . . .


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get a map, put it on the wall, find a dart, throw dart at map, drive there
(this assumes you are not a crack-shot at darts and won't hit an intended target)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I should borrow an extension cord to run out to my truck and plug in the block heater on the company's dime...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
They are, believe me!
Currently organizing a run down to Newport for the 13th of February with some of the local Scirocco-folk in addition to Cathy & JediLynne to see the After Dark show. You guys are welcome to join the group for whatever we end up doing Saturday, including the show!

Thanks!
Actually, Cathy _might_ have a "shipment" for me that I would need to pick up anyway.







Come to think of it, I don't even know if she knows about it yet.








Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Thanks!
Actually, Cathy _might_ have a "shipment" for me that I would need to pick up anyway.







Come to think of it, I don't even know if she knows about it yet.








Brendan

I do now...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ugh, sitting at home sick today, hope my job doesn't figure out they don't really need me there everyday. On the plus side, I just got off the phone with parts4vw, ordered a new gas cap (tired of looking at the silver aftermarket one I have now) and some door handles for a friend's Jetta. Also recieved these in the mail last week:








got a pair for myself and for a buddy's scirocco. I like 'em.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I do now...









You will have to take that up with my "supplier", he's the one that suggested it.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_get a map, put it on the wall, find a dart, throw dart at map, drive there
(this assumes you are not a crack-shot at darts and won't hit an intended target)

Well... this is not what I did. The weather turned overcast by the time I could leave the house. So I took the camera, got in the car and started driving in search of some photogenic locations. With the overcast, I decided to go rather urban, which is a drastic change from my usual style.
And since I know that you all will hound me for the results, here's a sampling of what I shot, all within 8 miles of the house. (Mind you I put close to 50 miles on the car....)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Wow, that house is beautiful! Do want! I've always loved Mansard style homes. Do you know the story behind this home? It looks kinda new.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Daun, snowflakes look soooooo good on that car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

A tree fell on my house today during a big rainstorm. Fortunately the damage seems to be minimal.










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 7:14 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well... this is not what I did. The weather turned overcast by the time I could leave the house. So I took the camera, got in the car and started driving in search of some photogenic locations. 

Everyone is driving Mk1s, except me. In fact no Scirocco driving for me at all. I had thought about it for today but the weather turned bad on me. Now it's supposed to get cold and salty again. I guess I missed my chance.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Wow, that house is beautiful! Do want! I've always loved Mansard style homes. Do you know the story behind this home? It looks kinda new. 

It is certainly not new. This is the Bossler mansion, located in the St. Anne's Hill historic district east of downtown Dayton. Google will turn up a little info.
A couple of our friends live in the neighborhood, and had their house on this year's Christmas tour. When the tour was over, all those who helped or had homes on the tour were invited to a dinner at the mansion... all I can say is... wow! Interestingly, the owner lives alone on the third floor, while the first two floors are used often for entertaining.
We gave some consideration to selling the dump we live in and moving to St Anne's Hill as we love the neighborhood, but the thought of leaving the airport has dissuaded us. For now.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It is certainly not new. This is the Bossler mansion, located in the St. Anne's Hill historic district east of downtown Dayton. Google will turn up a little info.
A couple of our friends live in the neighborhood, and had their house on this year's Christmas tour. When the tour was over, all those who helped or had homes on the tour were invited to a dinner at the mansion... all I can say is... wow! Interestingly, the owner lives alone on the third floor, while the first two floors are used often for entertaining.
We gave some consideration to selling the dump we live in and moving to St Anne's Hill as we love the neighborhood, but the thought of leaving the airport has dissuaded us. For now.

Wow - they did a very good job on the restoration. I wish I could say the same for some a lot of the other homes of the same age in our area. I see a lot of Mandardic and Victorian homes crumbling to bits in Minneapolis/St. Paul. Wish I could save them all.... 
I hear you on location. Sometimes, ya gotta take convenience over other things. 


_Modified by Nataku at 5:12 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










I really like this one, just because it is so atypical for Dieter! And glad to be of some inspiration to someone for something. Two classes of photography students have failed to turn up anything nearly so inspiring as that gallery Daun!!! Of course, that IS a very sexy subject








I snapped one myself today, but I'll not be posting it. (It was just to show my family...) I went on an adventure in the bug, up to see my upholstery guy, who now has my two rolls of mystery leather and a set of 16V seats....








Anyway, on the way home I discovered that I'd gone 900 kms on the tank and decided it was time to refuel. So as I was at the pumps I heard this sharp metallic THUNK and noticed a tractor trailer heading my way and skipping the curb instead of doing the left hand turn he'd been intending to. So me, being mechanically curious, I wandered out to see what he broke (once he stopped), expecting to see rear wheel assembly parts; it sounded like he broke real good. At this point the semi's blocking all four lanes.
So in fact there was something under the back end. Took me a while to notice/register the headlights







. So I dialed 911...the vehicle getting diesel beside me happened to belong to a fireman, so he checked out the driver of the SUV that had arrested the motion of the semi. He was talking to the guy as I called for the works (ambulance fire, cops) Anyway, it was totally amazing to watch these guys work at the scene, like a well rehearsed dance. The cops rerouted traffic (four lanes worth), while the fire crew made the SUV into a convertible and got the fellow out. It took about a half hour though. He was awake and calm for the whole thing and looked to be moving his limbs pretty well. Hopefully he wasn't too banged up internally. Luckily he was alone. Not sure what happened exactly, but the semi will be at fault for pulling out. I stuck around because I'd called the ambulance, but the cops weren't too interested in talking to me, thankfully. So drive carefully and assume that everyone on the road is going to drive in front of you.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

First day of CEL-free mk4 driving!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
... So drive carefully and assume that everyone on the road is going to drive in front of you. 


I hear ya, last night while driving to work, someone ran a red light and almost t-boned my A4.








I got a glimpse of the bugger traveling at a much faster speed than expected for a guy who had a red light, and I stomped on the brakes just to have him whizz by two feet in front of my nose...









Enjoying the MK4 so far Cholland?









Nice pictures Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_First day of CEL-free mk4 driving!!!









Oh? Did you remove the bulb?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh? Did you remove the bulb?
















That would have been more difficult.







Put the stock airbox back on, new MAF and a coolant sensor. I couldn't believe how incredibly easy it all was too... and then I painted the engine cover yellow for no apparent reason









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Enjoying the MK4 so far Cholland?










It's boring.
But the heated seats are oh-so-nice.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That would have been more difficult.







Put the stock airbox back on, new MAF and a coolant sensor. I couldn't believe how incredibly easy it all was too... and then I painted the engine cover yellow for no apparent reason










Yellow is good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That would have been more difficult.







Put the stock airbox back on, new MAF and a coolant sensor. I couldn't believe how incredibly easy it all was too... .

Obviously you didn't follow the required procedure.
1. Shop for Happy Face sticker of correct size/colour
2. Carefully peel backing off and affix sticker over CEL
3. Smile.
A4 ownership can be easy.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
OK, here is what I spun around the block for the first time today and I was even able to rock it with the top back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Gonna be hard for you to pry her away from me Karl










But I will, I will... damn that car looks nice; I really like the look of the mini phone dials.
April can't come soon enough.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Oh? Did you remove the bulb?















Nah, he just replaced the coil packs. Should be good to go for a week or two, until they fry again.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I say you start whatever thread you want Daun, But I see no reason why this thread needs to locked down, because right after Cincy there will be no place for us to keep chatting about Cincy or non Cincy, Scirocco, or non Scirocco stuff...
It was me who asked Paul to even allow this thread to slide . . . 

I didn't really think this thread had anything to do with Cincy specifically... I realize it was created in lou of the chit chat that went on for 6+ months in the pre-cincy thread. 
Id say a pre-ciny thread is needed, but it must stay on topic... related to cincy. Caravans, who's going, where you staying, etc. 
just my thoughts.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Who makes that Air Dam? I love it. (Probably a dumb question, but I've only started looking for one recently so I'm not good at identifying them yet...)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good morning!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think it's native to the Scirocco S. I'm not sure who made it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Vintage Rubber has repro's of that air dam
<-- didn't have to work last night, so in a much better mood today


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I didn't really think this thread had anything to do with Cincy specifically... I realize it was created in lou of the chit chat that went on for 6+ months in the pre-cincy thread. 
Id say a pre-ciny thread is needed, but it must stay on topic... related to cincy. Caravans, who's going, where you staying, etc. 
just my thoughts. 

x2. The Pre-Cincy chit-chat thread was nice, but we had to create a separate Cincy info thread anyway.
Brendan


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I think it's native to the Scirocco S. I'm not sure who made it.

It was made by a company named Karrousel which was a division of SECA design corporation and was originally installed on the Scirocco S models (late 79 to 81). I found a couple of brand new ones on Craig's List for a absolute steal but that was like the biggest part score in my entire life.
































Vintage Rubber makes a reproduction of this air dam http://www.vintagerubber.com/s....aspx


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Hey, Thanks for all of the info.
Also, Has a date been set for Cincy? Just want to make sure to get it onto my calendar.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I didn't really think this thread had anything to do with Cincy specifically... I realize it was created in lou of the chit chat that went on for 6+ months in the pre-cincy thread. 
Id say a pre-ciny thread is needed, but it must stay on topic... related to cincy. Caravans, who's going, where you staying, etc. 
just my thoughts. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So Daun start the Cincy Thread when your ready!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
<-- didn't have to work last night, so in a much better mood today









I was wondering why you seemed so happy! Hope your late-night shifts come to an end soon!

_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
It was made by a company named Karrousel which was a division of SECA design corporation and was originally installed on the Scirocco S models (late 79 to 81). I found a couple of brand new ones on Craig's List for a absolute steal but that was like the biggest part score in my entire life.










Damn! I know exactly where those were made, too! I wonder if there are any NOS ones stashed in some Minneapoilis warehouse somewhere....


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Damn! I know exactly where those were made, too! I wonder if there are any NOS ones stashed in some Minneapoilis warehouse somewhere....


I never tried calling the phone number


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Damn! I know exactly where those were made, too! I wonder if there are any NOS ones stashed in some Minneapoilis warehouse somewhere....


Is the company still there? NOS units, heck try to find the molds, go into business for yourself.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^I have no idea. With that address though, my friend works right in that area.
Edit: Disappointment. Looks like Northside Appliance Service is now located at that address. 




_Modified by Nataku at 2:14 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Waiting patiently for the MK1 to get here. They said between 7-8. 
Nevermind. Now it's 10


_Modified by jedilynne at 4:00 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

^ makes me tingle all over


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, Ron just shared that in IRC, I lol'd a bit


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Hope it gets there soon!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Well hello everyone! I'm crawling out from under my rock for a moment here. Brian said you guys were wondering where I am, and well, here I am in my chair at home, taking a break from homework. Ugh, and I thought this last semester would be easier! I've got 3 BIIIIIIG tests coming up in March-April to become a licensed Dental Hygienist, and I am NOT looking forward to them. Life just kind of stinks right now. On the bright side, I'm looking forward to getting married in 4 months! Yippee!! Love you Brian


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
It was made by a company named Karrousel which was a division of SECA design corporation and was originally installed on the Scirocco S models (late 79 to 81). 

Ummmm.... I believe the originals were made by Zender. I imagine Karrousel made repros.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So Daun start the Cincy Thread when your ready!

I think I'm going to leave the threads alone. There WILL be a Cincy info thread, but it will not be for discussion, just stickied to the top of the forum. I mean, why make another chit-chat thread since we already have one?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Home.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I think I'm going to leave the threads alone. There WILL be a Cincy info thread, but it will not be for discussion, just stickied to the top of the forum. I mean, why make another chit-chat thread since we already have one?

Sounds good. Since we are chit chatting, I will share that I am DONE this friggin split Gr 11 University/Gr 12 College course from hell as of today. The kids were great, but that was a horrible teaching assignment which I hope not to repeat. I still have to calculate marks, but the exams are marked, so that's good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Two more photography exams yet to do, but those mark quickly. Most of thier practical is in/marked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I will take some not-so-glamour shots of Klaus when I get a chance, he's a filthy mess!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Home.

Well?????????????????? You know the rules girl!!! I'm so excited for ya!!

And did it mark its territory yet????


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well?????????????????? You know the rules girl!!! I'm so excited for ya!!

And did it mark its territory yet????









Probably doing that now, she's been home what, 15 minutes?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

It will be hard to tell where she is right now, the BMW has marked his spot there many times. 
Left her mark on the driver of the truck though. That story goes to prove that the car will be driven by whom they want to be driven by.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Left her mark on the driver of the truck though. That story goes to prove that the car will be driven by whom they want to be driven by.

ROTFL!!! Amen sister!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_It will be hard to tell where she is right now, the BMW has marked his spot there many times. 
Left her mark on the driver of the truck though. That story goes to prove that the car will be driven by whom they want to be driven by.

So it is a she then. And the car likely knew that you wouldn't stand for her crap. They respond to a firm hand, and she probably sensed that you meant business. Congrats on the new baby!! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

good morning..I forgot to sleep last night.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummmm.... I believe the originals were made by Zender. I imagine Karrousel made repros.

I think you are right Daun, I seem to remember seeing a Zender emblem on the backside of the Dam on my '81.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Oh man. I am sore today. I have started running daily after I get home from work. The first day was not so bad, today I'm hurtin. I hate running. But I also hate being fat and out of shape. I've done well by changing my diet over the past several months but it's time to step it up a notch. I came across a picture of myself back in college, and decided that I really need to look like that again. I'm gonna aim for 25 lbs by Cincy, which will be half of my goal of 50 lbs- which will put me just a tad under what I weighed when I got out of college. Though I guess the first thing I need is a scale.








Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Edit: Disappointment. Looks like Northside Appliance Service is now located at that address. 
It might still be worth talking to the owner. He may know whoever owned that business, or maybe that person is now his landlord and the molds may be shoved in an attic somewhere. Never know until you ask.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

CL find
http://lexington.craigslist.or....html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, busy day, 10 o'clock in the morning before I could start checking in on vortex


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Behold! The ipad: an iphone esplosion










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 1:16 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Verizon is seriously pissing me off. The tree that fell knocked down the phone line for my Internet. They say they'll be out on February 7th. Seriously, 2 weeks to hook a cable to a pole? WTF???


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Verizon is seriously pissing me off. ... Seriously, 2 weeks to hook a cable to a pole? WTF??? 

Verizon - making AT&T's customer service look good since 1997...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummmm.... I believe the originals were made by Zender. I imagine Karrousel made repros.

Thanks for the correction Daun. I have never had an all original S so I have never seen an original spoiler from the dealer AFAIK







Just curious, were the Zender spoilers fiberglass also or plastic?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Verizon - making AT&T's customer service look good since 1997...









Yeah. So my phone is my only source of internet until they come out. They kept talking about having someone test a buch of stuff. I k ow exactly what the problem is. It's the cable that's laying in my yard, not connected to anything.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Verizon - making AT&T's customer service look good since 1997...









With AT&T DSL I'm supposed to be getting 6Mb/s download and 1Mb/s upload...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

re-read your contract, it says 'speeds up to', doesn't actually guarantee what speed you'll get


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i used to get around 500kb/s a second up until a few months ago. now i top out at 150kb/s.. i think they've capped me or changed something since my plan is the same as it has been for the last decade.. Here are my results


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (psykokid)*

at work running on VM


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_at work running on VM


Well, I'd check mine but I have to download the latest version of Flash...







which will not happen anytime before it's obsolete again. Pretty certain that mine has a K instead of that M though, that HAS to be better, right?
In other news, I was awaiting next semester's schedule since I had a spare last period. Yeah, I heart my boss once again. SO much for that concept. I get the spec ed kids at the end of the day. They will be in prime form by then. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Just no love at my workplace.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmm - better than it was last week. I was downloading at a blazing 2.5 kb/s


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Comcast is not bad. This is through a wireless connection to a 5 year old cable modem.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


not bad for only have 5mbps service


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I love my service :


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Damn.....that's pretty quick!


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Eeeh... My work...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well, I think I'm going to be getting the Asus 1201n netbook for college next year. It's got a dual core atom processor and nvidia ion chipset. I was waiting for the Apple tablet, but after looking at the thing I was kinda dissapointed.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*

Ready to die today. Wasn't even able to go to class I was so dead by 2pm. My supervisor Chiquita (yes you read that right) and I did 6 patients in four hours. Including drive time. I am not used to that. I usually do four patients in that amount of time, at an easy going pace that usually involves a lot of chatting with my families. Not today. 
I don't even have the energy to go out and tinker with the new baby. That'll tell you how bad I feel right now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I love my service :



testing on comcast doesn't really give you true speeds though, comcast uses a lot of caching servers to store 'common' files and websites, to give you 'power boost' or whatever then call it these days.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
testing on comcast doesn't really give you true speeds though, comcast uses a lot of caching servers to store 'common' files and websites, to give you 'power boost' or whatever then call it these days.

Oh, ok. It streams hulu really well though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_testing on comcast doesn't really give you true speeds though, comcast uses a lot of caching servers to store 'common' files and websites, to give you 'power boost' or whatever then call it these days.
For your average person who wants to get that YouTube video everyone's talking about just that much faster, though, he's not gonna care if that's the 'true throughput'. All he knows is, it's fast.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

meh..mine sucks lol.



_Modified by 0dd_j0b at 2:56 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


I have no idea whether that is good or bad.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Here is what I got at my office.

And what I got on my home wifi



_Modified by ydrogs at 6:19 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


Hmm, not all that good.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:31 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow - I haven't heard of Roadrunner in a long time. Weren't they part of AT&T/Comcast?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good news is: found my board patient. (patient needed for big licensure exam in April)
Bad news: possibly lost my capstone (project needed to graduate)







What's a girl to do?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Wow - I haven't heard of Roadrunner in a long time. Weren't they part of AT&T/Comcast? 

Don't know, but around here it's Time Warner Cable.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*



jedilynne I usually do four patients in that amount of time said:


> Damn, wish I could get paid for "doing" people. You're lucky.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Damn, wish I could get paid for "doing" people. You're lucky.









How did I know that would be taken that way.








Good news is I got the salt off the car by getting water all over the garage. Oh well, it is a garage. She looks better already.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

small cat or big carb ?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

crappy home connection


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

I showed that to Diesel and he has a new goal. But in full scale/grey. He's headed for the dish as we speak.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
How did I know that would be taken that way.








Good news is I got the salt off the car by getting water all over the garage. Oh well, it is a garage. She looks better already. 

Did you post pictures of the new car yet?

Edited for ownage.



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:38 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


Thats what I got here at work. I should test it at home cause it seems a lot faster most of the time there.
Daun, your check will be in the mail tom for the Mk1 parts!
Wish I was at home, cause its really boring here at work tonight!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

At least this is the only night I have to work until Monday! Concert tomorrow and trip to visit friends fri-sun!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Did you post pictures of the new car yet?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
That is the thread. I am hoping that tomorrow I will feel better and I can at least get her back the five houses down the street to get some new gas and take some more pictures in the daylight. 
Still needs a name but I don't feel right making that decision without driving her more.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Glad she's home!! Hope all goes well and you can name her soon!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Did you ask the PO? Klaus came pre-named. Saved me a lot of trouble. The 'vert was named that by the PO as well. It was suggested that I should get vanity plates that said PURVERT but I passed on that. Mainly because the vanity plate my parents hung on ME (Cathy) means "purity". You can stop laughing any time now.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Well, my home connection is pretty decent - Cox Communication's version of 'PowerBoost' doing it's job...

This computer at home does have a highly annoying problem tho - it's like it forgets what it's doing. Click on some links and after several you'll click one and it just stalls. Sometimes clicking the link again works immediately,and sometimes you have to ESC several times and reload before it figures out what it's doing. Bloody annoying.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Did you ask the PO? Klaus came pre-named. Saved me a lot of trouble. The 'vert was named that by the PO as well. It was suggested that I should get vanity plates that said PURVERT but I passed on that. Mainly because the vanity plate my parents hung on ME (Cathy) means "purity". You can stop laughing any time now.


















As far as a PO goes, the car hasn't really had one since 2007. The plates are that much out dated (Washington though, that's pretty cool). The last two owners only kept her around for fixing and resale. So she really needs to be loved, much like the 16V when I got her.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Cool! I'm anxiously awaiting more pictures


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Thanks for the correction Daun. I have never had an all original S so I have never seen an original spoiler from the dealer AFAIK







Just curious, were the Zender spoilers fiberglass also or plastic?

Plastic. The one on the car is the original AFAIK, and I have another around here that's an original with no cracks.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

ARE YOU SERIOUS?? No one else is bored as hell working overnight tonight??


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_ARE YOU SERIOUS?? No one else is bored as hell working overnight tonight??









I'm working over night..but on my Scirocco lol.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thats better than me. Its been at least a month since I've seen either of mine.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Good Morning . . .


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Morning all. Waiting on the 'White Doom 2010' here in the heartland. Never seen schools close before the first drop of rain/sleet/snow/ice fell...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Morning. I didn't run last night, but I am REALLY sore today. I guess it's catching up with me.
Like someone else mentioned, RoadRunner is TimeWarner here in Ohio. And they suck. I'm about to tell them to bite it and cancel all of my services. They raised the cable bill another 8.00 a month, which is crap, because we have the lowest service you can get- like, channels 2-26 or something, and the slowest internet they have, and our bill is $68.00 a month, way too much since we watch about 5 shows total on 3 channels. And we don't get the channels we want, like Discovery, SciFi, and Cartoon, that would cost another $45 a month. 
Currently, we get show seasons from Netflix and watch those instead. Really nice not having to deal with the commercials too.
I would go with DSL for internet, but you need a phone line in the house, which in this area, is like $30 a month just to have one hooked up, then it's an additional $29 a month for the lowest DSL service. There are no other Cable providers here either. It's a racket, I tell ya!








Just for kicks, the internet connection at Riverside Hospital:

I know it's throttled. I think they have 5 synchronous fiber internet connections going in to the main datacenter- that's what I was told anyway.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


Here at work, my dsl at home is much slower.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_ARE YOU SERIOUS?? No one else is bored as hell working overnight tonight??









Nope. But I will be tonight, no worries.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nope. But I will be tonight, no worries.

Sorry, I will be at a concert and drinking (as I usually am dreaming of doing while at work.)
Our home internet has been really slow lately. I've also got 6 tabs open and MSN LIVE messenger open. Its definitely gotten slower since the wonderful ICE storm.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

ahahaha thats crazy


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

 
i've got dsl alone
literally $30.00 a month to the cent every month
used to work for att & they didn't need dial tone to my house for dsl, had it since








i'm not saying that's why it's available here but i have it alone


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Oh man. I am sore today. I have started running daily after I get home from work. The first day was not so bad, today I'm hurtin. I hate running. But I also hate being fat and out of shape. I've done well by changing my diet over the past several months but it's time to step it up a notch. I came across a picture of myself back in college, and decided that I really need to look like that again. I'm gonna aim for 25 lbs by Cincy, which will be half of my goal of 50 lbs- which will put me just a tad under what I weighed when I got out of college. Though I guess the first thing I need is a scale.








Brendan

running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you've got to work up to it a little @ a time but it can be done
advil helps @ the start 
i just run for 30 min, no warm up or cool down
i tried jumping rope 100x every 5 min while running, i saw boxers do that - i'm not sure that's for me


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_small cat or big carb ?

I'll let you make that decision


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning. I didn't run last night, but I am REALLY sore today. I guess it's catching up with me.

If you can do pushups/sit ups try doing card deck push ups/sit ups once or twice a week.
we do this out our pt's every so often. get a deck of cars, draw 2 cards, add them together, and do that many pushups. face cards are 10, ace is 11 and joker is 21. go through the entire deck for push ups, then the entire deck for sit ups..I guarantee you will NOT be walking the next day.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

45 DCOE?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (alteschule)*

when the hell did i hit 12K?








i need to shut it already.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


Slow here at home.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how's the MS stuff coming along?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hello Everyone! 
As I am sure you have been wondering... where is the other princess? The one that loves pink!? 
Not to fear... I am here... I have been living the life as a student teacher at a city elementary school in Pittsburgh and I absolutely love it. Art is the best thing ever and the kids love me so I am very lucky. Although there are challenges with the pronunciation of names...such as....
chinyshia pronounced... chai-knee-she-uh
S'QY, yes, all capitals.... pronounced suh-k-eye
min je... but says to me " miss foy, you can call me paul"
Dahn...pronounced Donna
then there are mis spelings....
Tresure (yes, Treasure)
Destyni ( yes, Destiny)...maybe the mom was dyslexic?
Daun Waun (clearly could just be spelled Don Juan, because thats how you spell it)
In better news my mentor/co-operating teacher is an older italian man who likes to feed me good food and also happens to remember the scirocco... and i quote...
"MAN! THAT WAS THE COOLEST AND MOST AMAZING CAR EVER....EVERY COOL KID HAD ONE OF THOSE"
needless to say.... he's alright by me!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I dream of an engine bay like that someday...too bad CIS takes up so much space!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Hello Everyone! 
As I am sure you have been wondering... where is the other princess? The one that loves pink!? 
Not to fear... I am here... I have been living the life as a student teacher at a city elementary school in Pittsburgh and I absolutely love it. Art is the best thing ever and the kids love me so I am very lucky. Although there are challenges with the pronunciation of names...such as....
chinyshia pronounced... chai-knee-she-uh
S'QY, yes, all capitals.... pronounced suh-k-eye
min je... but says to me " miss foy, you can call me paul"
Dahn...pronounced Donna
then there are mis spelings....
Tresure (yes, Treasure)
Destyni ( yes, Destiny)...maybe the mom was dyslexic?
Daun Waun (clearly could just be spelled Don Juan, because thats how you spell it)
In better news my mentor/co-operating teacher is an older italian man who likes to feed me good food and also happens to remember the scirocco... and i quote...
"MAN! THAT WAS THE COOLEST AND MOST AMAZING CAR EVER....EVERY COOL KID HAD ONE OF THOSE"
needless to say.... he's alright by me!


And that is why I couldn't be a teacher. I would be fired the first day for saying some about "What the hell is wrong with your parents. They are morons."


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Daun Waun (clearly could just be spelled Don Juan, because thats how you spell it)


Are you saying you can't spell it Daun????
Tell that to my great grandmother!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I just attacked and decapitated the Scirocco's old engine.... I needed parts


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Hey Code Man
attended the International Energy Conservation Code class tues 
suddenly my house looks like an aluminum venturi & i thought it was pretty well insulated b4
anyone seen that interstate battery commercial


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you've got to work up to it a little @ a time but it can be done
advil helps @ the start 
i just run for 30 min, no warm up or cool down
i tried jumping rope 100x every 5 min while running, i saw boxers do that - i'm not sure that's for me

Yeah, I'm doing the "Couch to 5k" program. http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml
The first week is run 60 sec, walk 90 sec, for 20 minutes. Every week after that you add more time to running and less to walking. I didn't discover that until yesterday, so I'll do week 1 over again next week. It's also 3 days a week, so in the off-days I'll do some pushups and situps.
Yesterday was the first full 20 minute session, and I did pretty well. My ankles and shins were hurting, suprisingly enough I was not too winded though. I'm not sore today, (not yet anyway) and I feel pretty good actually. Even after one half-assed week of doing this, I feel like I have more energy and I actually look forward to my evening run, which is something I thought I would never say. Back in college, I worked out a lot, but it was mostly strength training and not much cardio, I used to bike 10 miles a day but I hardly ever did any running.
I'm not totally committed to entering a 5k event yet, I want to but my confidence isn't there yet. But it is just the first week afterall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
EDIT: OWN!








Brendan


_Modified by Lord_Verminaard at 10:43 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, I'm a little less upset than I was this morning, but still, **** GMAC


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sorry to ask this again, but has a date been set for Cincy?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

June 4-6


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Okay, here's the deal. As of today, I have one year left to work. And I presently have NO marking. What I DO have is a grey cat and a cup of coffee. How sweet is THAT???


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

think I'm gonna caravan myself to Cincy....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Okay, here's the deal. As of today, I have one year left to work. And I presently have NO marking. What I DO have is a grey cat and a cup of coffee. How sweet is THAT???










no marking at all? how'd you get that deal for this weekend?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_think I'm gonna caravan myself to Cincy....


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
no marking at all? how'd you get that deal for this weekend?

I'm between semesters and marks are in. Not that the kiddies won't straggle in with late crappy stuff that the boss will make us accept. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So we had three hours of meetings this morning, and then the potluck. The potluck is the only highlight of the semester. Fun is not allowed otherwise. The boss wonders why he's hiring new teachers when nobody's retiring and our student population's declining. Hmmm, could it be that people don't like it here? For me, next semester will have less marking, which is a plus. OTOH, my plants come in and that's pretty hectic till they go out again. And I have a few other concerns to keep me hopping....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_think I'm gonna KAROvan myself to Cincy....

















+


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

one of these years i will make the treck out to cincy. 
someday.









but id probably tow my car behind my jeep to play it safe.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_one of these years i will make the treck out to cincy. 
someday.

izzat a threat or a promise....









whaddup y'all?!? ginster's in the heezy!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.turbovan.net/van.html


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
izzat a threat or a promise....











a little bit of _both_?









i want to finish her first,
should have around 450hp next year.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_a little bit of _both_?









buh-huh.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_http://www.turbovan.net/van.html










That's awesome! Definitely up there in the sleeper catagory.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Worked all day, then spent awhile attempting to start the new car. This did not go well. This is a very angry car. Then went and got my hair chopped. Color tomorrow.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Does anyone remember who was trying to get the MkI plaid seat fabric reproduced? I searched but found nothing. I am actually interested in finding someone that can reproduce my Slegato's fabric.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Does anyone remember who was trying to get the MkI plaid seat fabric reproduced? I searched but found nothing. I am actually interested in finding someone that can reproduce my Slegato's fabric.

These are the guys who reproduced the early Scirocco/Porsche 914 plaid: http://www.smsautofabrics.com/


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

can't wait for the A-team movie this summer

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








<-- me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

A-team without Mr. T=fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

The Dodge Caravan Turbo...on my list of vehicles to own. I've never actually seen one in person, at least not with the 5 speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

















Nanh... Like Dis:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

OK, the wife and I got out and took a few pics today. Bought her a D3000 for Christmas as an intro to 'digital photography'. She was inspired to take pics in the snow - we've had more snow in a month than in the last ten years!
Here's my DD, a Fox wagon - parked out in the street 'cause I can't get up the driveway...








The table out in the back yard with about 6" of snow...








A shot down Lahoma St.








And an artsy shot...










_Modified by kerensky at 11:33 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

my fav mk3 e85
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Happy Saturday morning to you all. I'm busy for the weekend, unfortunately not car related. But hey, it's to cold to work outside anyway right.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Ugh. Four hours of sleep after the NIGHT FROM HELL at work. Now off to Wilmington, then back for another night that promises to rival last night.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ugh. Four hours of sleep after the NIGHT FROM HELL at work. Now off to Wilmington, then back for another night that promises to rival last night.









I can imagine, and now I understand the pics from OK with more snow than we have! I headed out for a 9am flight and got the call about half way there. Clear blue skies, but their company min temp is -18C and it was at -19C. But I'll try again tomorrow (supposed to snow). I am in total denial about this winter thing because the bug has just been such a good kid about starting. So I regrouped and went to the butcher to get 2lbs of fresh Canadian (side) bacon. Yum yum yum yum yum. Such a sin, but you just need to once in a while! It was gooo-oood. (for the record, I only had a few strips, not the whole 2lbs







)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

15º here today, in the middle of the day. Big change from 40º and rain last weekend. Too cold to work outside.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'm at the Philadelpia auto show. It's snowing here, too, which is cool.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Message to the Timob: I've decided after sitting in traffic through Minneapolis last night that the AmberYeller© needs to go into production. NOW.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just bought my first computer! It's an asus 1201n netbook. The asus, along with a full-tower that I build this summer will be coming with me to college next year. I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I just bought my first computer! It's an asus 1201n netbook. The asus, along with a full-tower that I build this summer will be coming with me to college next year. I'll post pics when it arrives









I remember back when I was younger, researching every number thoroughly...the last computer I bought because it was brown. True story...how sad is THAT?







(her name is "Penny" for the record, because she is copper...)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I never knew it snowed in OK.








No snow here and fairly warm for the season.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Another 3" of snow here...but 25 and sunshine today...beautiful out . Wife and I cut a cord of firewood today for the shop woodstove. I cut,she carries! What a woman! I'll have to stock up wood next year before winter.I've burned 2+ cords already this year just for the shop.Another cord for the house,just because its nice to have going.House is so efficient,the furnace doesnt come on and have to open windows with just a small fire.Cleaned Alteschule yesterday,she's liking being indoors for the winter.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
I remember back when I was younger, researching every number thoroughly...the last computer I bought because it was brown. True story...how sad is THAT?







(her name is "Penny" for the record, because she is copper...)

Yeah I've been pretty ocd about hardware lately, looking at tons of reviews etc. Waiting on the Nvidia 300 series before I do my tower build.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I never knew it snowed in OK.








No snow here and fairly warm for the season.
We usually get one snow each winter. Usually no more than an inch or so, gone the next day. So far this winter, we actually have had more snow than New York City. Apparently the national media has taken to calling us 'Snoklahoma'.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Only one snow-day here in Portland thus far this winter.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I'm trying to figure out how soon our day's snow will roll in. I don;t think it'll be enough to be that big a deal, but it could change how my day pans out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ugh. Four hours of sleep after the NIGHT FROM HELL at work. Now off to Wilmington, then back for another night that promises to rival last night.









Well, last night didn't disappoint. Only this time I told them I was leaving on time, period. So despite the shambles, I left at 2 AM - I needed my sleep.
Today's project is a trip to Nashville to have lunch with some friends, pick up a foster dog and take the dog to his new home in Indianapolis. And what sucks is it sounds like the GPS is dead in the Bonanza so I might have to do this the old fashioned way! Where's my map....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_We usually get one snow each winter. Usually no more than an inch or so, gone the next day. So far this winter, we actually have had more snow than New York City. Apparently the national media has taken to calling us 'Snoklahoma'.









So where's this "global warming" or "climate change" the idiots in power keep talking about? Has anyone figured out that it's a scam to relieve us of more of our money?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So where's this "global warming" or "climate change" the idiots in power keep talking about? Has anyone figured out that it's a scam to relieve us of more of our money?









Lol, I have. Do you remember when they discovered the hole in the ozone(which may or may not be there) in the early 90s? It was heating up the planet and melting the South Pole and all that sh*t. I read a few weeks ago, that the hole was fixing itself, but it hasn't turned out all that bad, because it had allowed more glacial ice build up on the South Pole. This was an article by the climate change nuts. WTF? First it's bad and now it's good? Haven't they been telling us the polar ice cap is melting? Can't they at least TRY to keep the story straight? Idiots! There was an article in our local paper this week that stated "Climate change group points to Maine's odd January weather as proof of global warming." We went through a little thaw a week ago. Guess what? Maine does this nearly every freaking year, for as long as anyone can remember. Well, now that you would me up Daun I am going to the gym to work off some of this aggression.







And if the polar bears really are starving, let's feed Noah Wyle to them.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

it's just a word big $ uses to get $ so get used to it
own ??


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_own ?? 

No, and those belong in the pin-up thread.









...so I was watching an old re-run of Barney Miller ('70s sitcom for those that don't know) and one of the perps they had in the tank started spouting off about the coming ice age. I laughed out loud as I remembered the hysteria at that time was global cooling.















If I ever come face to face with Al Gore I will punch him square in the jaw.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Lol, I have. Do you remember when they discovered the hole in the ozone(which may or may not be there) in the early 90s? It was heating up the planet and melting the South Pole and all that sh*t. I read a few weeks ago, that the hole was fixing itself, but it hasn't turned out all that bad, because it had allowed more glacial ice build up on the South Pole. This was an article by the climate change nuts. WTF? .

I remember one interview about the "hole in the ozone" which btw is 03, it went something like
_environmentalist_: " We've now developed instruments that are detecting a hole in the ozone layer over Antarctica, floraloracarbons from aerosol cans are causing this depletion, this hole was not there 30 years ago."
reporter: "??? How do you know it wasn't there 30 years ago?"
_environmentalist_:" Because we couldn't detect it, if it had been there we would have detected it."
reporter: " But you just said you only now have instruments to detect it."
_environmentalist_: " I don't see what that has to do with the fact that the hole in the ozone layer is a recent phenomenon."

The dumbfounded look on the reporters face was priceless, you really expected him to say something along the lines of " You can't walk and chew bubblegum at the same time can you"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Love the Elvgren on the bottom, it's one I don't have yet.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Saw some cool cars at the Philadelphia Auto Show...
Golf TDI








Jetta Wagon TDI








Mazda Mazda2








Ford Fiesta








Fiesta's interior looked pretty neat








CTS Wagon








CTS-V Coupe








And lastly, the new 5.0L Mustang GT.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love the fiesta and CTS Sportwagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

my son is a mech & test drove on of those CTS-V having no idea what to expect


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good mornin'


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Saw some cool cars at the Philadelphia Auto Show...


man i was hoping that would be next weekend. i wanted to go


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well, last night didn't disappoint. Only this time I told them I was leaving on time, period. So despite the shambles, I left at 2 AM - I needed my sleep.
Today's project is a trip to Nashville to have lunch with some friends, pick up a foster dog and take the dog to his new home in Indianapolis. And what sucks is it sounds like the GPS is dead in the Bonanza so I might have to do this the old fashioned way! Where's my map....


LOL, there IS something other than maps? Who knew? So get out the Whizz Wheel and get going...though I have yet to figure out where the scale for "pee interval" is on that thing! As for global warming, how about me out in January in my MkI? Maybe just Canada's impacted???







Real/marketing/whatever...conserving resourses can't be a bad thing, even if you're just doing it to save money for your petrochemical fuelled addictions.








Speaking of which, today's snow got observed from 1000' above the ground, so I'm in a good mood. Had to put down early but at least I got a few laps in. The Bug has been wanting some love in this cold; she starts fine but has had the beeping oil light for a few seconds. I'm guessing it's a thick/cold oil thing. I'm thinking about taking the Christmas tree down today, but I don't want to rush into it.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, yeah, don't rush it, it's only the last day of January after all


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
man i was hoping that would be next weekend. i wanted to go









It's through the 7th. Timbo, when did you go? I was up there yesterday.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

oooh sweet, i think i have a coupon for it around here somewhere that my dad found. maybe ill make it out there friday after i pay my fines in p-town


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








go to fix one thing, discover another needs fixing, and break something else in the process


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

quiet in here today...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_quiet in here today...

Sure is. Changed the oil in my mother-in-law's Jeep. That thing has 280k+ on it. Not too bad.
Now trying to figure out what I want for a heating system for the new house. I was all set until I came across "gas on demand boilers."


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I <3 in-floor radiant


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_quiet in here today...

Same at work...finally home *sigh*


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I <3 in-floor radiant









word. i wish we had it here, but no. i did rent a place that had it and it was the best thing in the world.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I <3 in-floor radiant









This is going to be a modular, so it's a little odd. Second floor will be baseboard, installed from the factory because that's the way they do it. First floor, basement and garage will all be radiant, installed by us. Rooms above garage(which will be an attached addition we will build) will be baseboard to match rest of upstairs.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_... I have yet to figure out where the scale for "pee interval" is on that thing! 
I think that's a 'self-serve' kinda thing, Cathy.







Haaay, while I'm thinking of it, why the name-change?

_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_..conserving resourses can't be a bad thing, even if you're just doing it to save money for your petrochemical fuelled addictions.








I've got no problem whatsoever with doing what we can to conserve resources and lessen pollution, but I don't want to be /told/ what I'm going to do to help, or have someone trying to make me feel like a Neanderthal just because I like older cars. AScratch that. I like cars. Hybrids are not 'cars' - they're 'automobiles', a conveyance that transports you from one place to another in relative safety and comfort. A 'car' is much, much more. And sometimes less. But we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I like cars. Hybrids are not 'cars' - they're '*automobiles*', a conveyance that transports you from one place to another in relative safety and comfort. A 'car' is much, much more. And sometimes less. But we wouldn't have it any other way.









I'd say that hybrids are more justified as appliances than automobiles. I think the term automobile still has the connotation of "car"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's through the 7th. Timbo, when did you go? I was up there yesterday.

I went saturday night. About 5pm to 10pm.
I'll go again on Tuesday though.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the Portland auto show really sucks this year, no BMW or Mercedes at all. Pretty much japanese and domestic crap


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I think that's a 'self-serve' kinda thing, Cathy.







Haaay, while I'm thinking of it, why the name-change?
I've got no problem whatsoever with doing what we can to conserve resources and lessen pollution, but I don't want to be /told/ what I'm going to do to help, or have someone trying to make me feel like a Neanderthal just because I like older cars. AScratch that. I like cars. Hybrids are not 'cars' - they're 'automobiles', a conveyance that transports you from one place to another in relative safety and comfort. A 'car' is much, much more. And sometimes less. But we wouldn't have it any other way.









Yeah, I hear ya. My concern with hybrids is their overall environmental/operating cost. I'm guessing that the batteries, for example, would need replacing every so often. I'm sure they won't be free, and eventually they will be worth more than the cars. I'm guessing that first battery replacement will put a lot of them in an early grave, and the second battery swap most certainly will. (not to mention there will be lots of those old batteries rotting away in fields, leaching out God knows what) 
When that happens, I will be sure to clatter extra loud as I pass the car graveyards full of roped off Priuses, since my diesel will likely still be puffing out soot by then. Nobody ever extolls the green merits of keeping an old chassis going, but let's face it, there's a lot of pollution/energy consumption connected with making thaesteel/plastic/etc that goes into every new car. So I'd say we're all doing our part here. And I hear you on not being told what to do. There's too much "popularity contest" involved in politics. And I do not wish to discuss THAT in this forum!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_LOL, there IS something other than maps? Who knew? So get out the Whizz Wheel and get going...though I have yet to figure out where the scale for "pee interval" is on that thing! 

We had a nice trip yesterday. It was a little nerve wracking to be the first airplane in since the snow / ice storm though. Did I mention that they don't plow the runway until a number of requirements are met, which hadn't? 2" of slushy ice-snow, took lots of power to taxi. It was starting to melt pretty good by the time we left, and we had no trouble getting back out. As for the pee-interval? The Mt. Dew bottle got used on the way down by one of the crew. Let's just say that I'm smart enough NOT to drink Mt. Dew before flying.








The mission ended up with a change of plans, of course. The folks in Indy were only going to foster Banjo until he could find a permanent home. We on the other hand, were thinking an older Corgi might be nice if he fit in well.
Meet Banjo:








He's a 9-year old Corgi that lost his home due to his previous owner moving.







How anyone could give up this little sweetheart is beyond me. Very well behaved and the ultimate cuddler.
Who knows. He may never leave.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

& it's already lowered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

so i start up with the dyson commercial & accent to explain to wifey the new cheap vacuum is a copy of cyclone tech
she starts with the accent "that's the way it is with the husband, after the ring is on the finger the husband looses suction. mostly blows out now"


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_sshe starts with the accent "that's the way it is with the husband, after the ring is on the finger the husband looses suction. mostly blows out now"

T. M. I.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Morning all. Pretty funny that when it's 9*F outside, the 1.6 Diesel starts up quicker than my VR Corrado.








Brendan


----------



## terboh (Nov 20, 2009)

We finally got some snow on the roads here in Charlotte the other day. Drove my rocco in the snow for the first time. Was lots of fun!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Daun : Corgis are awesome, they even like Sciroccos :


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

MKII gti- 3.6vr and gt42r








nearly complete.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

tight fit!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*_thats what she said_*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I knew that was coming


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I had an awesome weekend visiting friends that moved to nebraska. EWW!
Now I have to go back to work tonight. BLAH! At least the weather is decent, but not worth being outside. ~20* and snowing. AGAIN!
Good news is the coupe should be gone Wed, which means I can finally pick up the Audi. Anna is nervous about not having a car though. Oh and the parts are at least HERE finally for her car. So I can finally reassemble her Aveo soon.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I also think Anna and I finally agreed on a dog we can both stand getting, once we have a place on our own. GUESS....

YUP, a Corgi! They are cute, decently sized and well behaved. My brother has one and she has always been a great dog.
(I still want my lab, or bigger dog, someday.)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watch out though, they are *extremely* stubborn


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow - about 1/4" of snow on the ground and I saw 2 car accidents, 2 cars in the ditch and one who's tail end was stuck up in the air. Looks like he tried to go off-roading and drive over a 4 1/2' tall snowbank in his Nissan Maxima. Wake the hell up people - this is Minnesota!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_the Portland auto show really sucks this year, no BMW or Mercedes at all. Pretty much japanese and domestic crap

Can not believe BMW was not there







I was so looking forward to sitting in my realist dream beemer the 135i. Still got to see some cool cars.
















































































Cathy, do not let the kid see this one


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This is how my conversation with Brian on my way home from school went down:
Me: "Well when I post on the vortex, nobody responds! (*mock anger*) I'm chopped liver I tell ya!"
Brian: "That's because you so rarely post that people don't notice."
Me: "Well they should notice. Because it would make everyone's day fantasical and wonderful and beautiful and better!"
Brian: "Take Chris for example, he post whores about 20 times a day and everybody notices him. You just need to get on and post more."
Me: "You want me to be like _Chris_???"







Hope that made someone's day, hehe.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_This is how my conversation with Brian on my way home from school went down:
Me: "Well when I post on the vortex, nobody responds! (*mock anger*) I'm chopped liver I tell ya!"
Brian: "That's because you so rarely post that people don't notice."
Me: "Well they should notice. Because it would make everyone's day fantasical and wonderful and beautiful and better!"
Brian: "Take Chris for example, he post whores about 20 times a day and everybody notices him. You just need to get on and post more."
Me: "You want me to be like _Chris_???"







Hope that made someone's day, hehe.


Hey! What's up Amber?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_This is how my conversation with Brian on my way home from school went down:
Me: "Well when I post on the vortex, nobody responds! (*mock anger*) I'm chopped liver I tell ya!"
Brian: "That's because you so rarely post that people don't notice."
Me: "Well they should notice. Because it would make everyone's day fantasical and wonderful and beautiful and better!"
Brian: "Take Chris for example, he post whores about 20 times a day and everybody notices him. You just need to get on and post more."
Me: "You want me to be like _Chris_???"







Hope that made someone's day, hehe.

I'm not exactly sure what that was supposed to mean, but alright. 
And I assure you, your posts do get noticed, sometimes nobody has anything to say about it. 
So Amber, how are things? Any winter upgrades in the works for Glenn?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The wording of that conversation has been doctored up a bit, but yeah - that was the jist of it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

In other news, I still have no Internet. I think we're going to switch to comcast.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

HELL TO THE MOTHER****ING YEAHH!!!!!!!!
just got a raise





























my salary goes up, effective immediately, by $10K































































soooooo happy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_In other news, I still have no Internet. I think we're going to switch to comcast.

are you posting from beyond the grave then?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_HELL TO THE MOTHER****ING YEAHH!!!!!!!!
just got a raise





























my salary goes up, effective immediately, by $10K































































soooooo happy










time to celebrate with some booooooooost. well done sir.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Meet Banjo:








He's a 9-year old Corgi that lost his home due to his previous owner moving.







How anyone could give up this little sweetheart is beyond me. Very well behaved and the ultimate cuddler.
Who knows. He may never leave.
 p

He is SOOOOO cute, I have no idea why anyone would leave a pet. Heck, mine are a big PITA and I keep them...and they were all strays to begin with so I owe them nothing (4 cats, one stupid hound)...they're only here out of the kindness of my heart. And holy cats did they ever show up on the right doorstep. Especially the grey liver failure survivor next to me here.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_In other news, I still have no Internet. I think we're going to switch to comcast.

Dooooo eeeet! Switching from DSL to Comcast was the best choice we made here. Sooooo much better! 


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_HELL TO THE MOTHER****ING YEAHH!!!!!!!!
just got a raise





























my salary goes up, effective immediately, by $10K
































































soooooo happy









Awesome!!! You work pretty damn hard, so you deserve it! Definitely cause for a celebration.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
are you posting from beyond the grave then?

iPhone


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to celebrate, but not till Thursday. Boneless wing night @ Buffalo Wild Wings. And then, we're going to pay off some credit cards


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_my salary goes up, effective immediately, by $10K































































soooooo happy









Holy cow!!! I can only dream...in my case that would be a 30% increase!!!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

T-6


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that was a 25% raise for me


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can someone do me a big favor and measure the rear window of their Mk2 Scirocco for me?
I found a set of louvers for a Scirocco on CL and the owner doesn't know if they're for a Mk1 or Mk2. I'm going to measure my window and send him the measurements and see if it's a close fit. I also want to supply measurements for a Mk2 window and see what the measurements of his louvers are closer to.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

time to celebrate with some booooooooost. well done sir.









What he said!! Nicely done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

2'-11.5"x3'-5+/- w/spoiler MKII


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wish I could celebrate with boooooooooost, but paying back Uncle Sam and Aunt Sallie take priority. Though this does mean Cincy is pretty much guaranteed for me


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

I have a real set of MKI louver's I can measure if you wish.
Editted for ownage...










_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:41 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That would probably work better than measurements of the window. Thanks!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

own








_Fail_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I was gonna say - you were just a bit late


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_own








_Fail_


^lul


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I also think Anna and I finally agreed on a dog we can both stand getting, once we have a place on our own. GUESS....

YUP, a Corgi! They are cute, decently sized and well behaved. My brother has one and she has always been a great dog.
(I still want my lab, or bigger dog, someday.)

We have Corgi connections for when the time comes....


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

all centre slats 2'-5 3/16" +2 top sides at 5-1/2"
top width =3'-3 3/16"
bottom = 2'-5 3/16"+(7-1/2"x2)=3'-8 3/16"
but when I measure the window I'm getting 3'-1"
and bottom 3'-7" hmmmmm.....lettme double check here...



_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:11 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We have Corgi connections for when the time comes....


are Corgis going to be the latest fashion accessory at Cincy '10?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_all centre slats 2'-5 3/16" +2 top sides at 5-1/2"
top width =3'-3 3/16"
bottom = 2'-5 3/16"+(7-1/2"x2)=3'-8 3/16"

_Modified by northsurveyor at 7:59 PM 2-1-2010_

Thanks!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hey! What's up Amber?










HI MARC!!!! From where I'm sitting, the popcorn ceiling







Not much. School. Work. Sleep. Eat. Repeat. Hehe...


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm not exactly sure what that was supposed to mean, but alright. 
So Amber, how are things? Any winter upgrades in the works for Glenn?


It meant that you're just a big post whore and we all are jealous because you're so much more talkative than us. I am naturally a pretty shy person and I stay to myself, but when I get riled up or too much sugar in me (HELLO I'm perfecting my chocolate chip cookie recipe. do you KNOW how many times I have to make them over again? And what happens to them? Yup, goes straight in the oral cavity







) I must say Glenn is not very happy with me right now. I haven't driven him in a LONG time. I think it would be super de-duper cool (ha i wrote cook instead of cool...moving on...) if I could drive him on the honeymoon en route to Cincy







We'll see if he loves me enough after this winter is over. No upgrades to speak of though. Oh wait I lied, we got some weird trim thingys from a pick-n-pull while in CA for where the hood connects to the body? Like by the front window? I hope you know what I'm talking about. Brian says they crack all the time.
*WHOA* I wrote a novel. sorry.









_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_The wording of that conversation has been doctored up a bit, but yeah - that was the jist of it










WHAT? It most certainly DID NOT.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
are Corgis going to be the latest fashion accessory at Cincy '10?









Quite possibly, yes.
And that brings up a good point. The number of dogs running loose was a little concerning as I know some of them did not get along with each other but they weren't well supervised....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh and the duckbill that DougT gave to me







THANKS DOUG!!!
p.s. can you tell i've consumed some sugar before these posts? muahahahahaha.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
but when I get riled up or too much sugar in me (HELLO I'm perfecting my chocolate chip cookie recipe. do you KNOW how many times I have to make them over again? And what happens to them? Yup, goes straight in the oral cavity







) 

You could send a few my way.
Strictly as an objective 3rd party opinion of course.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Your Welcome.I believe these particular louver's cover the trim thus the difference I'm getting.I've never installed them,they are still in the box.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

so I will make this official in my world..the Scirocco forums is the only forums I know where people are not on a short fuse when talking about any vehicles. And the only forum where I can post, and not worry if it will get **** on for whatever reason, some reasons being it has absolutely nothing to do with the post, or even about cars. So thanks guys and girls for being such a wonderful group of people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You could send a few my way.
Strictly as an objective 3rd party opinion of course.


send some to me too, you don't want all the critiquing coming from the same part of the country


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_so I will make this official in my world..the Scirocco forums is the only forums I know where people are not on a short fuse when talking about any vehicles. And the only forum where I can post, and not worry if it will get **** on for whatever reason, some reasons being it has absolutely nothing to do with the post, or even about cars. So thanks guys and girls for being such a wonderful group of people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good! Stick around will 'ya?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Good! Stick around will 'ya?
















I plan on it!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm not a fan of post 1985 Japanese cars, but I saw this today and I gotta say, it's a great looking car: 








2010 Honda Accord Crosstour


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

I wonder if the car will catch fire if the power window motors get wet?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Err, I have to disagree. Ugly as sin. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This however :








Or this :


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahahahaha!
http://portland.craigslist.org....html
that's the car I sold just before Cincy last year


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Drywall completed..
Ceiling almost finished..
Skylights re-glazed..
Paint very close..
Ahhhh,gettin' there...finally


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool Italian cars there Izzy
... just got home from having dinner with ginster86roc and sciroccojim in Orlando, thanks again Carl and Jim for talking about sciroccos with me during this visit


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

This hour has 22 minutes.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Oh, another night in the "office." Been in kind of a funk tonight. Not sure why. 
Amber. HI!!! :BIGWAVE: Maybe you and I could do some sort of baking exchange at the state line? LMK what you'd like me to work on making! (or Anna could probly help if you don't mind.)








Looks like I have to wait until Wed to get the Audi. My paycheck didn't have ANY overtime on it. But wed a guy that is VERY interested in the coupe is supposed to come look at it with cash in hand! Here's HOPEIN!!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I want to go work on the Scirocco...but until I get this damn flange off..there is nothing I can do.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

I'd love to just see mine and let them see the light of day again! I haven't been to see them in 2? mos. And they haven't seen sun in more than that! The Mk1 especially (still 100% man powered).


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

that is quite unfortunate. do you know when they will see light again?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

The 82 will see light when it either finds a new owner, or I get ambitious and put seals in the tranny and a new clutch disc in it. 
The MK1 will be as soon as I get things lined up so I can get a drive train installed in it.







Anyone put OBD2 Motronic in a MK1 yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
HI MARC!!!! From where I'm sitting, the popcorn ceiling







Not much. School. Work. Sleep. Eat. *Think about Cincy.* Repeat. Hehe...










Fixed there for you.










_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_


















Kitty looks like he can use a good coffee.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Err, I have to disagree. Ugly as sin. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This however :










Damn girl, you have to WARN me so I can slip into something comfortable first. Now I need a smoke. Wait, I don't smoke.....










_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh and the duckbill that DougT gave to me







THANKS DOUG!!!
p.s. can you tell i've consumed some sugar before these posts? muahahahahaha.









Okay, so let me get this straight.
1. You aspire to be Chris. I mean, who doesn't, really.







You'll look funny with the downy facial hair, for the record. And I can't see you in a MkII 16V somehow.
2. You "oh by the way" have a duckbill....







There is nothing better than a duckbill. nothing. OKay, maybe boost is a bit better. Maybe.








3. You have cookies. No, scratch that, you hold the SECRET to cookies.







(and you didn't give me one.....







)
4. Okay, and THIS is the kicker...you have the uber rare as frikkin hens teeth made from unobtanium rubber crack filler strip thingie. What's next, opening vent windows with handles attached and good seals?








You MUST be royalty. This absolutely proves it beyond a doubt. Now that I think of it, we haven't heard much from the other princess lately. So, one must surmise this:
5. You have Princess Pink locked in your dungeon. 
So Phil saw his shadow, but Wiarton Willy is sleeping in. Damned Canadians....so laid back....

_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_


















Kitty's rereading Cathy's pathetic hints.....hint hint....IM me?










_Modified by punchbug at 4:32 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good Morning!


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I'm not a fan of post 1985 Japanese cars, but I saw this today and I gotta say, it's a great looking car: 








2010 Honda Accord Crosstour

I'm not a fan of post 1985 Japanese cars, but I saw this today and I gotta say, it's a great looking tin can:
There, I fixed your quote. Just another cheap copy of a great car!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


















looks like that was a helluva lacquer buzz


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_HELL TO THE MOTHER****ING YEAHH!!!!!!!!
just got a raise





























my salary goes up, effective immediately, by $10K































































soooooo happy









fuch yeah, what are you in gov banking








most of the people on our local forum have changed jobs in the last year
a guy with 15 yrs lost his yesturday, i may go work for someone else, cause self emp aint quite cuttin it anymo 
but the good news is i heard of an opening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 1:28 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

good night everyone!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Goodnight!! I'm headed to bed soon too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good morning!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Morning! 
Congrats Tyler, man, 10k would be like, 40% for me.







Which would still be less than what I should be making. Grr. Time to find a new job.
Cookie making must be in the air. We made sugar cookies last night. Not the best thing for my diet, but I will limit myself to 4 a day.
Yesterday was my first official day of the Couch to 5k. Last week was more of a warm-up/half-assed week so I'm repeating it. I did feel a noticable difference yesterday, I made it about 10 minutes longer before I really started to feel winded. That's a good sign I guess.







I need to weigh-in tonight to get a baseline.
In other news, there is a slight chance I may be driving a very interesting Kia to Cincy this year.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

WTF, I hop a plane for 20 some hrs and you bastids post up 3 pages on me?!?!
It's late, or early depending on how you look at it, and I had to read 3 pages before I can go to bed, 5:30 comes awful early over here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

20 hours? Where did you get sent to this time?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm back in Taiwan again, only 28 days this time, or so they say.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What's next, opening vent windows with handles attached and good seals?








You MUST be royalty. This absolutely proves it beyond a doubt. Now that I think of it, we haven't heard much from the other princess lately. So, one must surmise this:
5. You have Princess Pink locked in your dungeon. 


Hmm, you pose a good goal for me to have there. Good thing Brian is fantastic at finding things like good seals and vent window handles








And yeah, Princess Pink is where you say she is. I lied when I said I was eating all the cookies. Really I'm just making her eat all of them to get her plumped up







Haha jk jk.









Rhett: Hmm...that sounds like a pretty good (and by good i mean yummy) plan. I must admit I also made some BOMB mini lemon meringue (yes I just learned how to spell that as of 5 seconds ago, without spell check) pie pastries. They're the shiz-nit. Maybe I'll make those for ya







Note to you: I ate lemons off the tree when I was a kid. Thats how much I love lemon stuff. And how tart it has to be for me to like it







Give me an IM or shoot me a message on facebook, we'll figure it out!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

That reminds me. Anybody who wants cookies mailed to them, please send me a message and a two dollar donation. Mailing cookies is not cheap, people! That's how BA they are too


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Konomi)*

http://huntsville.craigslist.o....html

want!


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I'm looking for a Neuspeed upper strut bar for my Scirocco 1. Anyone?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

post a WTB in the classifieds section


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

My new favorite commercial: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vn1O6D1fY8


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Wow, I get busy for a few days and theres a few pages I hadn't even seen yet. I need to check this more often. 
Seems like it's a fuel pump issue with the MK1. I will get it fixed, and more pictures as soon as I have time and it's warm enough to do so.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_My new favorite commercial: 


Now I wanna be a sock monkey next Halloween.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

lol'd at the video








16v in Cincy:
http://cincinnati.craigslist.o....html


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
Now I wanna be a sock monkey next Halloween.

Haha, me too. Funny thing is, Amber saw that commercial on teevee and showed it to me. She's feeding the addiction now!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You'd think that she'd know better than that!








Jeez, I'm bored. I've slowly been losing hours at work, and considering it started out less than part-time, this is no good. Seriously thinking about going back to cooking. I can work half the days I do now, get twice the hours and probably make more per hour to boot.


_Modified by matt.e. at 2:42 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

doo eeet


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ I must admit I also made some BOMB mini lemon meringue pie pastries.
Ohhhh, *now* you're talkin'. Love a good lemon, well, anything really. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah, most likely will. It'll be at an old job that I left because of a personality conflict, but that person is gone Just need to talk to the current manager to see if it's feasable, then talk to the owner so he can tell the current kitchen to deal with it and not get any stupid ideas.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

just dont forget you half the personality conflict


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_just dont forget you half the personality conflict










Haha, I'm not pretending that I didn't contribute to the conflict at all. I just got pissed when the person in question started pinching pennies at the expense of quality and if customers can see quality go down hill you're gonna lose customers and the pennies got pinched even more. I really hated to leave, but I was getting embarrassed by some of it and I could no longer be a part of it. Long story short: she's gone and the owner has asked me a few times to come back, so...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

4. Okay, and THIS is the kicker...you have the uber rare as frikkin hens teeth made from unobtanium rubber crack filler strip thingie. 


Hmm, I should have bought more than one set a couple of years ago when I bought some MkI stuff from Europe. Could have made a killing, like crack for MkI owners.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
4. Okay, and THIS is the kicker...you have the uber rare as frikkin hens teeth made from unobtanium rubber crack filler strip thingie. 

I dunno if you saw, but I scored two sets from our trip to that Calif. junkyard. I had to literally beg Amber to take me (I have no idea where anything is there, and I don't think her grandparents would want me to borrow their car), but it was very worth-while!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I dunno if you saw, but I scored two sets from our trip to that Calif. junkyard. I had to literally beg Amber to take me (I have no idea where anything is there, and I don't think her grandparents would want me to borrow their car), but it was very worth-while! 

All hail Prince Nataku! You must be a royal too, to possess such rare treasures! Crown jewels those are. So how the hell ARE you folks tonight anyway. I'm off to bed shortly, but get a whole new batch of kiddies tomorrow. I'm so excited! (not)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Got a crack free rain-tray too for $5, but didn't make it home uncracked :bandhead:
I'm doing well. Just got home from work. I guess more layoffs are on the way. Sucks - a few guys just got hired a month ago and they're first on the chopping block.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_16v in Cincy:
http://cincinnati.craigslist.o....html

Looks a bit overpriced to me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I'm exhausted...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

SHhh! You will wake the neighbors!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Got a crack free rain-tray too for $5, but didn't make it home uncracked :bandhead:
I'm doing well. Just got home from work. I guess more layoffs are on the way. Sucks - a few guys just got hired a month ago and they're first on the chopping block.









Hope you stay employed there, and that YOUR job stays tolerable. The problem with cutbacks isn't just for the ones who get cut. Those who stay seem to get stuck with more work too. 
I've got enough time in that don't worry at all, and I'm at the point now where I'm getting real blunt with the boss. That will bite me, but I'm calling 'em how see 'em at this stage of the game. Adam's deep enough into Heliynx that if he gets cut, the company's pretty well gotta be toast. Waterfall's the only one still seeking a stable job. But she's done her degree, so that's good.
So I was imformed that I am tearing up the basement tonight *since hubby has a sore knee*. He's a burden on the health care system these days I tell you. I'm not too great at sympathy somehow.







I'll post pictures of the mess tonight.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

crazy times
laying off someone you just hired
everyone i know is going through some job change
my wife's 5 yr job will be closing in the next month
a guy on our local board with 15 yrs lost his this week
the boss/employee/electrician relationships i know of are getting more interesting
boss takes any amount of verbal abuse from employee, @ the job site like:
"you shouldn't show up so high dave"
wtf would say that to their stoned boss on the job site ??
boss wont fire him cause he can't fine anyone that will work that cheap


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Home from work. Had the patient files stolen out of my car last night. I nearly died when I found this out this morning. It has been a busy day with a police visit and a police report. 


Now for lunch and test drive a new car, one with a trunk to forget this incident ever happened.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that sucks


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

fffuuu
@ least you have something to get your mind off it all 










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 11:59 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got the ball rolling on getting a new job. Gonna try to work it out so I can keep my present job during the day and work nights at the new one.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Working on getting a promotion for the Navy. Scheduled a murderboard for Monday, I pass this, I get into leadership and a promotion!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Some evening shots from North Phoenix....
and Baby....I washed your car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























































Lovin' Life..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Home from work. Had the patient files stolen out of my car last night. I nearly died when I found this out this morning. It has been a busy day with a police visit and a police report. 

Oh man that sucks!! Is Helga ok?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blargh, waiting for Jen to get home so I can finish cooking dinner.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_Working on getting a promotion for the Navy. Scheduled a murderboard for Monday, I pass this, I get into leadership and a promotion!










Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

My netbook came today!








It's really fast and streams 1080p video well. I've been playing Half-Life 2 this evening... on a netbook lol


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_My netbook came today!








Das ist kool! I got my laptop back today after lifeflighting it to St. Louis for major surgery. Soooo glad to have it fixed!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_My netbook came today!










Yay!!!
I'm at work. And it's pretty quiet now. The forecast, however, promises to make the rest of my workweek SUCK. Much like last week. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_My netbook came today!








It's really fast and streams 1080p video well. I've been playing Half-Life 2 this evening... on a netbook lol










I might have to get one...to run ETKA.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I got a rock.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

om nom nom nom nom, cooking some bratwurst for tomorrow's lunch. Boiling them in beer, onions, garlic, and butter


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_om nom nom nom nom, cooking some bratwurst for tomorrow's lunch. Boiling them in beer, onions, garlic, and butter









Sounds delicious! No bradwurst...just having a beer this evening. Carrots to munch on at work tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, carrots, I'll send you all of mine








Brian : what's the rock for?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Finally got a church reserved for our wedding. Also got our wedding invitations in the printing process.
Bad news: Amber is sick


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
Brian : what's the rock for?

To throw at the next person who calls my Rebel a Roadrunner


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Just did my taxes. $560...wonder what is next for the Scirocco...coils? exhaust? choices choices..


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
Brian : what's the rock for?

Not sure yet, I'll find out as the month goes on, I'll either throw it at someone or use it to bash my own head in to avoid the pain.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh man that sucks!! Is Helga ok?


Yep. Damn electric locks don't work right, so the car was probably unlocked. In a way this was good, as whomever got into the car took only that file folder, nothing else was missing. I'm still hoping I could have possibly misplaced it somewhere at a patient's house, but I don't think that's possible. 
We had fresh tracks in the snow leading from the cars to two different houses down the sidewalk. We I am sure will never know who/what but the worst part was that it was patient information. I did everything right, but as my co-worker said if someone wanted it, they would have gotten it. No matter where it was in the car. 
Anyway, off to work for the usual day. Time to play catch up since all the stuff is missing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
To throw at the next person who calls my *Scirocco*a *Delorean*
















There, fixed that for ya. And rocks? I got paper. And dialup. Paper's faster. Faster is gooder-er. 
Amber, here's some cheer for ya!!!







You have a green car, remember that and life's worth getting well for!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Izzy, you sound like you're on the mend lately! Good to hear.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Some evening shots from North Phoenix....
and Baby....I washed your car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























Lovin' Life..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So I'm hoping that seeing a double rainbow online doesn't count....I sure don't need another mouth to feed (unless Brad has found me "the one"







)...those are awesome, and bring me great joy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Always reminds me of that first day bringing my cars home, and the drives home were all so memorable (and filled with rainbows). So thanks for those!










_Modified by punchbug at 4:56 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, woke up this morning with a headache, seeing if it will subside before I go to work


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, head started hurting a little less, so now I am at work


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Come on, man! work is fun!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^
That's awesome!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

What will they think of next......








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_What will they think of next......








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


Why???








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha! boss just gave me the coolest 'toy'








gonna use it for tuning MS


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

At work with a lull in the action. The weather's moving in though so the evening will get more and more entertaining I'm sure....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

My "stolen" folder was found at a patient's house, they did not call did not do anything to let us know it was there and another aide was there yesterday. Oh well. Either way, glad to know no one was following me around. 
New DD has been purchased, I had a great time with it today


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_New DD has been purchased, I had a great time with it today









Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^this


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

If I can find my camera
Oh Look! OWN!
2000 BMW 323I









































_Modified by jedilynne at 4:02 PM 2-4-2010_

_Modified by jedilynne at 4:07 PM 2-4-2010_


_Modified by jedilynne at 4:07 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Oooooh, purty.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_My "stolen" folder was found at a patient's house, they did not call did not do anything to let us know it was there and another aide was there yesterday. Oh well. Either way, glad to know no one was following me around. 
New DD has been purchased, I had a great time with it today









Well I'm glad that you got the records back, and that DD looks pretty nice to me! You're getting all the toys eh?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

went to the dealership to pick up my washer nozzles. only to find that they havent come in and probably wont come in- so i was refunded my money and sent awany sans the much needed pair of washer nozzles. 
so what other nozzles would work? what fits in the slots? i know in the honda world one can trade for the newer style rsx models on pretty much all civics to get a misting nozzle vs a stream. but all i want is one that works so the system will clean the bird $*** from my windshield occasionally


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

So are you folks ready for Snowpocalypse Now Redux?








People are losing their minds over this snowstorm. It's winter, what do you expect?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well not snow apparantly. im goin to pa tomorrow, they asked at work if i might be able to come in sunday- if i can make it back sunday they wont need me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Any Napa sells the washer nozzles, IMC does too.
Napa # 191 955 985 A
If you want to get fancy you can buy heated Corrado units :
Napa # 191 955 986 A
They interchange between Mk2 Scirocco, A2 Golf/Jetta and Corrado.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
2000 BMW 323I











Beautiful car. I owned a '00 (I think) 323i for a brief period of time. Mine was a 5 speed too. The Timob rode in it while he was here. Mine had too many issues, though. Yours looks to be in much nicer shape. The interior on yours looks brand new!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

*sighs*
I measured to 65 cm (26") of snow yesterday and it's unlikely to start melting untill mid march or something like that...I want summer !


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Falcor)*

And we have very little snow outside, after our January thaw. But to make up for it, it has been very cold. I guess nothing beats last year's nearly two weeks at below zero weather.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

We've had snow and below freezing temps since before xmas which is quite unusual here...most often we just get a few inches and then it melts away and then the cycle repeats itself....having more than 8 inches for more than a week or so is not very common....
Oh well...at least the kids enjoy it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, I've been scrubbing down my Hakkas on dry pavement for most of this winter. I was actually delighted to play in some snow a while back....it CAN be fun. But I'm getting real wimpy abut the cold in my old age. We get a nasty damp cold of the big lake here. Supposedly we may get some localized lake effect snow today...time will tell.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Supposedly we may get some localized lake effect snow today...time will tell.
I actually saw 'lake effect' type snow downwind of a power plant here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hooray for Friday


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

X2


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

X3
Waiting to hear if I'm starting a new (old) job soon


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

think now is a good time to clean out my wallet


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

This page needs some marching cats. 


















































_Modified by Nataku at 11:07 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

semi-productive day thus far:
printing heat transfers
moved our office administrator's computer and phone line to her new office
fixed a problem with Outlook Web Access
updated some info on the website
and am currently working on connectivity issues on the boss' laptop


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well it's Saturday for me and almost 4 am over here, I need to shower and get ready to go into work this morning, another day in paradise, went to sleep about 7:30 last night, still haven't quite transitioned to the time zone.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

x4

_Quote, originally posted by *NORDLAND* »_
fffuuu2

maybe i should use 4f instead of 3








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=23


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I think I might even be *more* productive today, and load up the other printer with vinyl too


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The local TV stations are predicting the end of the world. People are in panic! The locals are running the grocery stores. Why? They don't have enough food to last one day?
This morning at work, I gathered up all the rock salt, starting fluid, de-icer, and ice scrapers, and put them all on carts by the door. Muahahahah. Most was gone when I left.
5 to 10 inches? Really? Wimps!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, being very productive now. Both printers are running, more vinyl is on the way, scheduled a visit to the Bay Area to go look at another printer that will triple our production speed. Think I might work on some more changes for the website even. Need to have a way for users to manage their settings. Developing this stuff from scratch ain't no joke!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_The local TV stations are predicting the end of the world. People are in panic! The locals are running the grocery stores. Why? They don't have enough food to last one day?
This morning at work, I gathered up all the rock salt, starting fluid, de-icer, and ice scrapers, and put them all on carts by the door. Muahahahah. Most was gone when I left.
5 to 10 inches? Really? Wimps!









Why has the east coast been getting way more snow than places that are supposed to get a lot of snow? Minnesota has only had one decent snow storm this year, and we missed it. With that said, it wasn't much anyway - only 6-8" from what I remember.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Why has the east coast been getting way more snow than places that are supposed to get a lot of snow? Minnesota has only had one decent snow storm this year, and we missed it. With that said, it wasn't much anyway - only 6-8" from what I remember. 

Yeah, and poor Vancouver's trucking snow to the Olympic event sites. Nothing here today, 30% chance of snow tomorrow. Which will probably just result in grey crap.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Why has the east coast been getting way more snow than places that are supposed to get a lot of snow? Minnesota has only had one decent snow storm this year, and we missed it. With that said, it wasn't much anyway - only 6-8" from what I remember. 

Same here. But just like everyone the Timob sees "stocking up" for a day, we have that up here too, now. Never was like that before. Must be the flatlanders that have moved here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Vortex user "Halima 11" wants to share part of her 10.5 million dollars with me! Wow, I am so lucky. I'm sure there are only hundreds of us she has offered that too. How many will she take in though, I wonder?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmm - she passed me over for that offer.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I'm feeling left out now


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Vortex user "Halima 11" wants to share part of her 10.5 million dollars with me! Wow, I am so lucky. I'm sure there are only hundreds of us she has offered that too. How many will she take in though, I wonder?










One of my favorite things to do is read locked threads in other forums (mk3 & mk4) and one of the threads this morning was about that person, the mods have banned them.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_The local TV stations are predicting the end of the world. People are in panic! The locals are running the grocery stores. Why? They don't have enough food to last one day?
This morning at work, I gathered up all the rock salt, starting fluid, de-icer, and ice scrapers, and put them all on carts by the door. Muahahahah. Most was gone when I left.
5 to 10 inches? Really? Wimps!









we're supposed to get over 20" down here. But still, I doubt anyone will be snowed in for many days. People are completely stupid. They've gone full retard, so to speak.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

No snow here. It's Michigan and we have no snow. It's crazy. I can't complain really. I don't like the snow, and it's been a nice winter so far.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am very ready to *not* be at work anymore today


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now I'm not at work







at home, already got some dinner on the stove


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Looks like someone migrated...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_People are completely stupid. They've gone full retard, so to speak.









Tell me about it.
Work tonight is controlled chaos. It could be TONS worse (like say, last weekend) but there was a little forethought this time. I just wish I was done for the week as it's been a LOOOOONG one.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_









It's always cute when somebody stands behind such a terrible team








Going to pick up some snow tires for the em kay four tomorrow morning. It's snowed all of two days this winter...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It made me think of a Kids in the Hall sketch. Had to take a pic.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wookie -- Brian and I saw this and thought of you


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Going to pick up some snow tires for the em kay four tomorrow morning. It's snowed all of two days this winter...

Only 2? Waw!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Yeah, our weather's a mess. It can;t figure out what season to be. Today's gonna be a "call and see" day, three local weather stations aren't really agreeing too well, so we'll have to check Brantford. I feel like going back to bed, to be honest, but the boy went north with sleds in search of snow. He left around 5am.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_but the boy went north with sleds in search of snow. He left around 5am.

He went the wrong direction. For snow you just go south.








We have perhaps 6" in Dayton (from looking out the window, haven't been out yet). I got an e-mail from a friend in far eastern Ohio last night who said he had 22" as of 11:15 and it was still snowing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Yeah, we've stolen your snow, Cathy.








It looks like we have about 2' right now. And it's still snowing pretty hard.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Getting ready to clear the driveway...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Any Napa sells the washer nozzles, IMC does too.
Napa # 191 955 985 A
If you want to get fancy you can buy heated Corrado units :
Napa # 191 955 986 A
They interchange between Mk2 Scirocco, A2 Golf/Jetta and Corrado.


well that is indeed good to know. maybe then ill actually be able to use the washers








in other news- im snowed in at my buddies place in pa. lots of snow, i think the roads are probably pretty clear but im having a hard time getting the motivations to walk through knee deep snow to get to the cars.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

not a bit of snow here. in fact the temp isn't bad either. if I didn't have to clean the house I'd be outside with a car for sure.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Getting ready to clear the driveway...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









































When you want to throw the snow into the next town...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, it was clear blue skies and sunny in Brantford (so I could do the world's WORST stalls http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) I was baffled leaving here though; bitter cold, nasty wind, low grey crap and small bits of drifting snow. Looked like someone was doing smoky burnouts at the drags, but it was snow devils. Strange weather for sure.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

We are in the middle of thunder and lightning and mudslides (oh my) at the moment. The storm that blasted through here 2 weeks ago literally gave us our annual rainfall, which is good, but because of the fires last year people are losing houses and cars from the rivers of mud and debris flowing down from the mountains. Bittersweet at best, but at least I can sit here and enjoy it without worrying about losing our house. Time to start the fireplace up and chill...did someone say mudslides?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

Ah, that would be nice, a cozy fire, sipping a warm drink, I think the hotel would frown on me burning the bed while sipping tea.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^








Our snow is due tomorrow for Tuesday. Of course, our storm in tiny compared to what you east-coat guys are getting now. That's what Minnesota used to get - it's been 20-some years since we've seen a good snow-storm!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, it was clear blue skies and sunny in Brantford (so I could do the world's WORST stalls http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) 

Oh? Were you making the world go 'round unintentionally?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_not a bit of snow here. in fact the temp isn't bad either. if I didn't have to clean the house I'd be outside with a car for sure. 

Clean house? But I won't get there 'til Monday evening! What do I need to bring?
Oh btw, D.C. just texted to say he's not sure if he can make it do to being snowed in at Mill Creek... time will tell I guess.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh? Were you making the world go 'round unintentionally?









Well, maybe I overstated it, but the morning fog in my brain just wouldn't burn off. (no spins or anything that severe, just sleeping at the wheel.) The "intentional making the world go round" went okay though, I LOVE steep turns


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ I think the hotel would frown on me burning the bed while sipping tea.

Depends on where you are...Taiwan is pretty diverse if you know where to look.








You should just be happy Brian, life is what happens while you are too busy to notice.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^








Our snow is due tomorrow for Tuesday. Of course, our storm in tiny compared to what you east-coat guys are getting now. That's what Minnesota used to get - it's been 20-some years since we've seen a good snow-storm! 


15 yrs tops, the Halloween blizzard, in 95 I think it was.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Depends on where you are...Taiwan is pretty diverse if you know where to look.








You should just be happy Brian, life is what happens while you are too busy to notice.









Yeah, but hotels still don't like it when you burn the beds, especially when it's still in the room.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

15 yrs tops, the Halloween blizzard, in 95 I think it was.


1991 - so 19 years


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Hey jerks, click HERE.
That is all...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

15 yrs tops, the Halloween blizzard, in 95 I think it was.


Yeah, the worst I ever remember was this one, "The Blizzard of 77". You know they're good storms when they get names. I got a brand new 77 Firebird during that storm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, the worst I ever remember was this one, "The Blizzard of 77". You know they're good storms when they get names. I got a brand new 77 Firebird during that storm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









We were moving to Michigan in all that. Not that I remember much about it, I was 3.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We were moving to Michigan in all that. Not that I remember much about it, I was 3.

LOL, you are such a kid. I was half way through university, and my dad came up to get me in Guelph, with the new car. We drove it back home and the storm hit, so I remember days of playing solitaire with no power while the wind whistled. My BF was from Buffalo, and he was ticked because he'd left his sled at our place (and was stuck in Buffalo without one). We had a lot of fun looking at caved in cottages and such.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jen and I made boneless buffalo wings for dinner this evening. Buffalo Wild Wings is going to be getting less of our money now, we had great success








does this pic show for you guys?










_Modified by twardnw at 6:30 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Muahhaah! Awesome snow!!!!! Officially 26.4 inches at Philadelphia International!
I went into work today, I expected it to take longer, but the drive was fine. (it's 3 blocks) So I opened da store early at 7am.
Nobody else showed up to work. All of them were stuck, one got his van stranded on his street!
I ran the store until close at 9pm. It wasn't hard because traffic was light. Only those that HAD to be out needed to stop by.
I shall rename my store Advance Snowblower and Snow Plow Parts! Muahahahah! oooh, wipers too. Lots of wipers. And Salt. Heh heh.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_










Mmmmm....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Got to love those snowdays! I remember people showing up on snowmobiles back in Maine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One of the main trails just happened to run through the store's backyard.








Back then I was driving those unstoppable AMC Eagles


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Mmmmm....










the only part left to iron out is the sauces. I got one teriyaki that is close, just needs a little citrus to it I think, and then we need to get a 'buffalo' sauce figured out (no store bought junk here!).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
the only part left to iron out is the sauces. I got one teriyaki that is close, just needs a little citrus to it I think, and then we need to get a 'buffalo' sauce figured out (no store bought junk here!).

sounds delicious! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Dude, that was so wrong, lmao.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_939


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

I just sat through an earthquake, Yay Me!, well, OK, it was north of here by one of the islands in the Okinawa chain, but still I got to feel my room move at 12 stories up.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^ well given recent year earthquakes hope all are safe and glad you are as well


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I just sat through an earthquake, Yay Me!, well, OK, it was north of here by one of the islands in the Okinawa chain, but still I got to feel my room move at 12 stories up.

Wow, that's pretty cool stuff!! I've only ever felt a real weak one Locally, about 1 on the scale), and I bet the Californians will tell you about them like we talk about snowstorms. But glad the building held up, and 12 floors up, I bet you'd really feel it eh?


_Modified by punchbug at 5:53 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I was stationed in San Diego for three years and only ever felt an earthquake once, and it was just a little tremor. Lucky I guess, and being in the southern part of the state probably helped too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87REDROCC* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_939

Looks like an early rabbit taillight to me! Equally rare though.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Pics from yesterday:
Drove the Subaru due to the beauty of its all wheel drive...








Did NOT drive the Ranger, due to the ugliness of it's rear wheel drive. Also, there was nowhere to drive it anyway...








The store looked like this most of the day. Occasionally a plow driver would drop by. Sometimes a person who needed a snowblower belt. This may be the last picture I take of the store like this. Next week, we're getting remodeled.








Across the street, the wedding went on as planned. The guests got there, and they took photos. That must really have been a wedding to remember!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

The magnitude-6.4 quake happened at 1510 Japanese time (0610 GMT), about 115km (75 miles) off the Ryukyu Islands. 
The tsunami was 19 in. high, apparently it's rather shallow between the islands. it looks to be a few hundred mi from Taiwan.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Timbo? That stuff is all just silly!! *I* was giving serious consideration to driving my MkI today. So did the earth tilt on its axis? I'm confused; it was a beautiful day here! (cold though, and there was just a frosting of salt on the roads, so I resisted temptation though it likely would have been fine)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Same here. I figured that storm would head on up the coast and hit us, but it either lost it's momentum or went out to sea.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I blame it on the Canadians...you keep moving the magnetic north!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Wow...I never liked the Who before, really....but that was just awful.......just...........awful.
...sorry. Back to your snowstorm.
68 degrees and crystal clear here.....










_Modified by My Old Roc at 5:24 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Wow...I never liked the Who before, really....but that was just awful.......just...........awful.
...sorry. Back to your snowstorm.
68 degrees and crystal clear here.....









_Modified by My Old Roc at 5:24 PM 2-7-2010_

It wasn't their best performance, but it was still infinitely better than U2, Janet Jackson, or bruce Springsteen could ever hope to be.
It was a good game, too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It wasn't their best performance, but it was still infinitely better than U2, Janet Jackson, or bruce Springsteen could ever hope to be.
It was a good game, too. 


Superbowl stuffs?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, Superbowl stuffs.
We made boneless wings from scratch, after yesterday's practice run went so well. Also made a teriyaki dipping sauce (slight variation on this recipe, replace water w/ orange juice and only use 1.5T of cornstarch), and from-scratch 'buffalo' sauce using this recipe. Turned out great, everyone was asking for more, we made a *triple* batch, and ran out after 20 minutes of them being done.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The best proof right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't see you buying buffalo wings anytime soon!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Its way to slow in here tonight. 
Well, Anna had a bad day with the Audi. No accidents but it got towed to her parents (where she was headed) after chugging and dying on her. GRRR. So I guess I'll leave it there and get her Aveo together. BLAH!! So she is staying there tonight. I got home from work and decide I need to find a DRINK and MUCHIES (also some "good" on TV)
DRINK








MUNCHIES (these are AWESOME!!!)









"GOOD" = something porn based, car or otherwise... lol










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 4:38 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It wasn't their best performance, but it was still infinitely better than U2, Janet Jackson, or bruce Springsteen could ever hope to be.
It was a good game, too. 

I thought The Who were okay actually, but what was NOT okay were the Canadian substitute ads. We don't get those fancy schmancy Superbowl ads, we got the usual ads for Timmies, and LOTS of promotion for the Olympics. Like we don't know about THAT







I'm not anti Olympics, just sick of the ads. And there's a Timmie's every five feet, on both sides of the road. Kinda hard not to notice them. I think they outnumber maple trees, now that I think of it.







For sure we have less beavers than TImmie's at any rate.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

this winter seems longer than usual
i just started & looked @ my scirocco again since it's mud everywhere
it's ok to be a football fan once a year & i really liked the game, especially since my team won


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Morning !


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

meh


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4753478


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4753478

wow amazing love the 99 t5-r's


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

it is my opinoin that, that thread is one of the best on this site.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

i wish he could of broken it down a bit, but nothing appears overlooked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love the brakes, suspension mods & conservative tune
i'm starting to hate FWD transmissions more somehow








i wish i could discover a slip joint or spring steel or something to absorb the shock in the driveshafts
walking home sux


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_it is my opinoin that, that thread is one of the best on this site. 

So far it's been this> reading, PORN







more reading, more PORN!







reading, *^(*^&^ing dialup red Xs....







Yeah, gotta find it when I get ot a decent connection, I know there's more porn in there.







I love the guy who said the trap speed was too slow. IMHO, THAT means he ACTUALLY took it to the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Being that I work in Home Health and the impending amount of snow that is supposed to be arriving starting tomorrow and all day Wednesday I asked my boss about what is going to happen Wed morning. They said just deal with it.
Being that I am driving my new BMW I am thinking that $50 of pay is not worth it. Not worth wrecking the car, if I could even get out of the driveway. They are estimating 10in. I am wondering how much we will get, they said that it is to hard to perdict at the moment. I am hoping for canceled classes as well.
Winter party anyone?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So far it's been this> reading, PORN







more reading, more PORN!







reading, *^(*^&^ing dialup red Xs....







Yeah, gotta find it when I get ot a decent connection, I know there's more porn in there.







I love the guy who said the trap speed was too slow. IMHO, THAT means he ACTUALLY took it to the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










that is too funny!








i am extremly excited for this coming summer months and fall time,
i will be getting married to the love of my life and resumming my build on my car to finally get it near completion, threads like that one keep me going and stay motivated and not give up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

le sigh, I just don't have it in me to do any more useful things at work today. Ready to go home, want to test out my new computer for tuning


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Chewie: Cathy found this tee shirt for you!








http://teefury.com/


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Goodmorning, not feeling so good, but I gotta keep working.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, not feeling so good, but I gotta keep working.

Thats not good! I'm in a good mood, that will last till I have to face all those smiling faces tomorrow.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Continental Extreme WinterContact FTMFW! Laura's Golf is damn near unstoppable in the snow now! Muahahahahah! That's good, considering she has to drive about 500+ miles a week for work.
We had about 12-16" of the white stuff over the weekend, then it was -16* F this morning. Yikes! Now they are calling for 10-12" more between tomorrow and Wednesday evening. That's winter I guess.
I thought the Who were pretty good. I'm amazed that Daltrey can still sing like that. I mean, damn, he's 65 years old. I don't like how they try to jam a bunch of songs all together like that but what can you do, it's a halftime show not a full concert. And the game was great, that's for sure.
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

YAY!! More snow is on its way!!
We got 28 inches on Saturday.
Tomorrow and Wednesday, we're gonna get 12-18 inches MORE!!
HECK YESSSSS!!! I wanted MOAR and I got HELLA WAY MOAR!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_YAY!! More snow is on its way!!
We got 28 inches on Saturday.
Tomorrow and Wednesday, we're gonna get 12-18 inches MORE!!
HECK YESSSSS!!! I wanted MOAR and I got HELLA WAY MOAR!! 

snow sucks.. unless i'm on a snowboard on top of a mountain.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

don't be a party pooper


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I'm with mr lee.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I'm praying for a snow day


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
snow sucks.. unless i'm driving a rwd car with badass Finnish snow tires.

t, ftfy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm praying for a snow day

X2

_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm praying for a snow day

X20

_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm praying for a snow day

X200
Yay, I'd be retired. Okay, maybe I don't want 200, I'd be stir crazy and doing bad things in drifts with Sciroccos after 200 days.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
snow sucks.. unless i'm driving a TDI on Finnish snow rubber. (working E-Brake? check!!







) 

There, NOW it's fixed. Though I'm guessing the boy's transport truck (F350 4X4 Diesel 5 spd plus rock climbing low) is pretty fun too....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

mornin
i can understand the modified snow mobile now


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Ugh, up too early. Way too many people out on the road and way too many drivingly stupidly slow. Oh well, back to bed for another 6-ish hours!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Brian, is that all you do is sleep?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm praying for a snow day

Well looking at the list, it looks like you got your wish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Glad to know my dad's safe from the Pedo Bear, thank you Cascade Range. Looks like it inappropriately touching Idaho and doing something bad to Oregon!


_Modified by matt.e. at 9:18 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

i thought it was a grateful bear get your mind out of the trash


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Brian, is that all you do is sleep?

Yes, yes it is all he does.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I know, I need


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for some strange reason, I feel like being productive at work today. I dunno what's gotten into me, but I don't like it one bit


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Yes, yes it is all he does.









Indeed.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I'm buying all you guys beers !!
I'm rich !!
"(11:17 AM 2-5-2010) halima11: Dearest One,
I am introducing my self as halima umari 19yrs old,the only daughter of late Chief and Mrs malu umari, I wish to request for your assistance. I am sorry for contacting you through this means its because after reading your profile i believe that you are a trust worthy person that will help me in securing my late fathers money that he deposited with my name as his next of kin in a with a diplomatic vault here in Abidjan the Amount is much about ten million Five Houndred Thousand United States Dollars.USD($10.500,000.00). All I want from you is honesty and sincerity.As soon as this money is claimed by you,I will tell you on how to wire some to me here in Ivory Coast,and then i will fly over to meet you in your country to continue my education.I have accepted to give you 15% of the total sum as compensation for your effort after the successful transfer of the fund to your nominated account .
Awaiting for your response for further detail at my private email address ([email protected])
God bless you,
Halima Umari."


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Yes, yes it is all he does.









And you want to marry him???


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_I'm buying all you guys beers !!
I'm rich !!
Sorry to burst your bubble, dude, but $10.5 mil US is only worth about 2 kroner in this economy.








Oh, and for something completely different (with even a dash of Scirocco content...)
http://knoxville.craigslist.or....html


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Crabs the size of a Scirocco? Oh my!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well looking at the list, it looks like you got your wish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was a great day








Played half-life 2, homeworld, and flight simulator 2004 on the netbook for the first time!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_for some strange reason, I feel like being productive at work today. I dunno what's gotten into me, but I don't like it one bit









Must be that raise getting the better of you.








I can't find my glass cleaner and knowing I have almost a full bottle I refuse to buy a new one!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

It's snowing pretty hard here. Getting ready to leave work.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm back in the onsite office after only 1 hr out at the machine, Feh!, no way to get work done.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And you want to marry him???


Of course I do! Doesn't mean he's always "sleeping"....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Sorry to burst your bubble, dude, but $10.5 mil US is only worth about 2 kroner in this economy.








Oh, and for something completely different (with even a dash of Scirocco content...)
http://knoxville.craigslist.or....html 









That, and I'm sure he'd have to split it with the other guy whom she promised it to on here!









Owned!










_Modified by Nataku at 7:23 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

$400 SF Bay area 1978 with tons of parts wish I had $400


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's snowing pretty hard here. Getting ready to leave work.

and tomorrows my day off so i dont even get out of work over it!!!!!
buuuuut some lunatic traded in an 04 r32 for a mail service jeep (you know, the right hand drive ones) and i was like





























great condition, no check engine light, some mods but nothing big. with 100k miles on it and they're gonna sell it for around 11k
ill have pics thursday. i wouldnt generally help these guys sell cars but the preice is not bad and the car looks great. id hate for them to put it on ebay and some knucklehead buy it and do something stupid with it.


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

anyone willing to sell me (or give







) a s2 hood??? mines rusted at the front lip pretty heavily beyond repair... im doing a resto/show project and need a solid hood... i dont care what color it is.. 
email me pics and price
[email protected]


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

my school cancelled longgggg before the snow even started?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

Mine's closed tomorrow as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Here we go again!!


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Hello. I am from Atlanta, GA USA. I have had several Sciroccos. I love and hate these cars a great deal. you can email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_my school cancelled longgggg before the snow even started?










Bah, newbies. I was SOOO eager to drive in the snow last night. I *actually* enjoyed it! Low beams on, lots of wind, just enough on the roads to make it "interesting" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I even did a "good deed" on the way home....saw a SUV which had slipped off the road and stopped to see if anyone was inside/hurt. I figured maybe I'd be using my cell to call 911 again, but nope. Nothing like the last accident I was on scene for. THAT one was nasty!

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Of course I do! Doesn't mean he's always "sleeping"....










It's best to let husbands sleep. That way you can get on with your business without tripping over them!

_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_mornin
i can understand the modified snow mobile now









LOL, like these?








Yep, MkIV Scirocco GTG last night!!! Woo hoo!!!! On the topic of real performance sleds, looks like the boy ate the bottom end to the tune of $700 bucks or so. He'll upgraded pistons while he's in there, better cooling is good when you run on asphalt.

So little time this morning...moar tonight!



_Modified by punchbug at 2:55 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm cursing you 'west siders' (of TO) because you get all the snow. My audi is pining for some fun. We only got a whiff of it last night.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (xtubalnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtubalnet* »_Hello. I am from Atlanta, GA USA. I have had several Sciroccos. I love and hate these cars a great deal. you can email me at 
[email protected]

Welcome to the group. You surely must own a Scirocco or two as you completely understand the love/hate relationship we have with these cars. You'll fit right in.
Rule #1: Pictures!
There are no other rules. Well, other than you should clear your schedule for the first weekend of June and bring a Scirocco (or more if you can) to S.W. Ohio for the annual event known as "Cincy" - the largest gathering of Sciroccos in North America.
Until then, kick your shoes off, relax and stay awhile. We're generally a friendly bunch and always enjoy tales of Scirocco adventures!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There are no other rules. 
 
that's it i'm selling it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (EL DRIFTO)*

It's Snowpocalypse Part Trois.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

our youngest cat marley is having quite the time with the helium baloon & the dangling ribbon sky hook for 3 days now
he'll come walking around the corner in silence with it in his mouth & it looks like somebody for a split second
back in like 90, i was driving my 79 down to Oklahoma & for like 120 miles EVERYONE was going top speed, i was amazed 18 wheelers were getting 120 (i've heard of them going 150+) but i never would of bothered explaining because







anyway someone mentioned that section of interstate is owned by Indians & wasn't patrolled, not that i'm into that but now i know watts up
anyone else have that exp ?


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (EL DRIFTO)*

Snow day!!!!
My buddies own a garage. Over the weekend they found cat walking around outside in the snow. Dude took it to the SPCA and they scanned it for a chip. He recognized the address as a house right down the block from the shop. He takes the cat to the house: "Hi are you Karen XXXXX?", "Yes...", "I have your cat.", "I don't have a cat..."
What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (EL DRIFTO)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*

incredibly amazing shot.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtubalnet* »_Hello. I am from Atlanta, GA USA. I have had several Sciroccos. I love and hate these cars a great deal. you can email me at 
[email protected]


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Welcome to the group. You surely must own a Scirocco or two as you completely understand the love/hate relationship we have with these cars.
Read his sig, Daun.







This is the fellow that was selling all *9* of his Sciroccos on craigslist about 6 months back. I think there was a thread in the 'rocco classifieds forum about it as well.
So, xtubalnet, can we assume you've decided to hold onto your flock now? Got any pics? Aside from Cincy, its rare to see that many Sciroccos all in one place.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

And so it begins. I've never seen so much dang snow!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_And so it begins. I've never seen so much dang snow!!!









^ that's not snow. 
and your wipers are saying "raise the roof"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

A tree fell on my neighbor's house about an hour ago. And about 15 minutes ago my mom's carport collapsed.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Damn! 
Locusts next?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Oops, posted the wrong pic.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










after closer inspection, I have deemed this to be a complete photoshop fabrication. 
motion blurs, radial blurs, cob, and most importantly.. no car reflection on the ever so shiny train. 
it was a nice effort tho.. i'll give them that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (mr lee)*

Look at how funny the steam looks like...







^^


----------



## IllpIll (Jan 15, 2010)

thats usually not steam that comes out... hmm they really fuxored up if they thought steam should come from there. also somebody went crazy with the smear tool on the train wheels.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

The world's ending here in Southeastern PA.








Meanwhile, we're getting a truck! Trucks no workie so good in the snow, Septa is not patient,.. neither is the plow. The police officer was pissed!

The Danger Ranger is unrecognizable now!!








I'm going to leave my car here. It's not worth getting it stuck, I think.










_Modified by TheTimob at 4:04 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_A tree fell on my neighbor's house about an hour ago. And about 15 minutes ago my mom's carport collapsed.

Yikes. Is the end of the snow in sight?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

My Corrado is stuck, right in the alley behind my house. Thankfully it's far enough on the parking slab that it's not in the way. Took the Snomobile Diesel Golf to work today, Laura is home sick so it all worked out.
Still snowing and blowing today. Not a lot of accumulation but it's enough to keep the plow trucks busy.
Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Send some snow our way! Canada could use some too! 


















_Modified by Nataku at 1:51 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yikes. Is the end of the snow in sight?

sometime tonight, supposedly.


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

we've got a foot on the ground and its not letting up... my rocco is stayng where she is for a while


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1132fahr)*

Spent all day in the 12 inches of snow that came down over the last 24 hours. I only managed to get stuck 3 times. 1 was in my driveway, the other 2 were in a subdivision where they did not plow or salt or anything. Basically I ended up in a rut and couldn't get out. Rocking back and forth eventually worked, no damage later.
All the schools were closed here, even EMU, however my college opened at 11 and I had to go to stats class. I got my wish for a snow day last night though.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Just raining over here. I knew it was going to, I washed the '68 yesterday for the first time since September of last year.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Damn it i need to get up and get ready for work. Cars are just down right pissing me off! Anna and I are down to just my truck as I dropped ins on the coupe. The Audi died while Anna was headed to her parents on Sunday. So its at their house an hour from here.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I feel your pain. The Volvo was acting up again (big suprise there) and I was without it for a few days. Had to borrow my brother's car (land yacht with bald tires) and Amber's car - it was getting frustrating. Found out it was the throttle body. Apparently it's covered under an extended warranty until 200k miles or 10 years. I'm probably approaching 10 years. Thing is, there was no CEL because of something conflicting. Sooo....I can't get it replaced until it happens again and trigers a CEL, because Volvo won't replace it unless it's throwing a throwing a throttle body code








Wow, another own! 










_Modified by Nataku at 2:57 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Had to abandon the store. There's no point in staying open. We were the only advance in the entire division still open.








I also left my car behind. The roads aren't really plowed anymore. I don't want it getting stuck. Besides - it'll be easier to dig it out from there than it would be at home.
























Our local NBC station, WCAU, NBC10 Philadelphia. Their camera was covered in snow.








The houses are starting to look like the cars did.








Cars are now just bumps.








Most interstates in PA are now closed. The turnpike and I-95 are still open. The Governer activated the National Guard.
More than 30,000 without power now. Raulito is one of those without power.
I have never seen anything like this ever. Not even in Colorado.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*










Problem?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

It's crazy, doesn't even look that bad Timbo!
We never used to close back in Maine, but part of our business was fixing snow plows...in weather like this we'd make thousands.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I don't know what all of you are talking about, it's in the mid to upper 60s here, and rain about every other day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Here's my old snow rig...I couldn't afford to drive it across country so now it's in Massachusetts somewhere...

I used to have so much fun driving through snowbanks







,only when the snow was fresh though...don't attempt this with packed snow/ice...in that case you just drive on them.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Another 20" here, I'm on the south end of that purple blob. The snow's getting old, REAL OLD!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Unbelievable, shutting down for snow! I think if we shut down for snow at work, someone would be fired.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Unbelievable, shutting down for snow! I think if we shut down for snow at work, someone would be fired. 

It's like that here to. The other day when I even mentioned the fact that the snow was coming I got told "It's Michigan"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I want snow like that








was fun last winter when we had ~20", the Subaru got us around everywhere just fine


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Unbelievable, shutting down for snow! I think if we shut down for snow at work, someone would be fired. 

And the only time school would get canceled is when the roads got so bad the bus went off the cliff.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Unbelievable, shutting down for snow! I think if we shut down for snow at work, someone would be fired. 

Well, we had to. An autoparts store does not fit under the category of essential travel!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ Sooo....I can't get it replaced until it happens again and trigers a CEL, because Volvo won't replace it unless it's throwing a throwing a throttle body code










Thats easy enough. try to start the car with the TB unplugged.







Then, plug it back in and drive to dealer.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I want snow like that








was fun last winter when we had ~20", the Subaru got us around everywhere just fine









Although I'd probably get hit if anyone local to me saw this but I want a ton of snow too. And enough time off to enjoy it!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

i'll be the fastest going up a hill in 5 lanes of traffic








& the slowest coming out top cause my tires are bald








imagine if i hadn't of got a run at it


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i'll be the fastest going up a hill in 5 lanes of traffic








& the slowest coming out top cause my tires are bald








imagine if i hadn't of got a run at it









Snow tires man!! Dedicated, not "no-seasons"!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_It's crazy, doesn't even look that bad Timbo!
We never used to close back in Maine, but part of our business was fixing snow plows...in weather like this we'd make thousands.









I think the main issue is that a lot fell all at once, and that they don't have the means to remove it as quickly as they would in snowy areas. Add to that the fact that many people have never driven in snow and don't have the tires for it, and you have a big mess. Plus structures don't seem to be holding up; we have an annual "snow load stress test", and our building code would factor it in as well. Yep, it's a mess. My cousin (raised near Boston) used to laugh when he was in Atlanta and three or four snowflakes would grind things to a complete halt.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Snow tires are great, but when the snow is taller than your hood, then you aren't going anywhere!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
And the only time school would get canceled is when the roads got so bad *tha someone from the board office* went off the cliff.









Fixed. We never have snow days. We DO have an occasional freezing rain day though. The rez buses seem allergic to the snow though, so sometimes classes are pretty thin on snowy days. (We've got the largest percent of Native students in North America, as a point of trivia)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

We got 45 inches total from the storm on saturday, and yesterday's storm.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ (We've got the largest percent of Native students in North America, as a point of trivia)








I wonder how they count that. There are districts here in OK with 'native' populations of 90% or more. Some places on reservations it's close to 100%...


_Modified by kerensky at 6:15 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

i can only imagine the structure failures & ice damning that's gonna follow
if i had $ for tires, i'd buy them
if i had $ to do anything i would
i know lots of billionaires that dont have internet @ all








i know lots of people with internet that dont know **** about cars
i wonder if i'm the brokest loosar with internet, cause it feels like it
i'm gonna go buy an audi under warranty & everyone on the internet will think i'm a winnar vs FI postwhore who couldn't possably know how to get to point b cause he doesn't have a ET oh i'd have to get a real job to do that
i'll see if i can set out & hurt some particular person's feelings today 
have a nice day


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

ahhhhhhhhh here's one
exactly how much timing do you *ADD* for boost dumbass


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

it appears, chris, your carport was not intended to handle a snow load of this magnitude.
you going to the auto show this weekend? i have to work till 4 but i can get myself and 3 others in for free if i take my paystub


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

SNOW? SCIROCCO????


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

Off to the MK1. Then to frustration


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Off to the MK1. Then to frustration

That's the spirit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (two16Vs)*






































http://www.omglasergunspewpewpew.com/


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

It's Sandy from Spongebob... There needs to be stuff to shoot at.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_We got 45 inches total from the storm on saturday, and yesterday's storm.






























Wow, that's insane! Hope it lets up soon. We were supposed to get snow tonight/tomorrow and then again on Saturday/Sunday night, but that all disappeared


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_










oh noes! Was anything damaged?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
oh noes! Was anything damaged?

It appears that it just broke the roof rack on my Mom's Jeep.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_it appears, chris, your carport was not intended to handle a snow load of this magnitude.
you going to the auto show this weekend? i have to work till 4 but i can get myself and 3 others in for free if i take my paystub

Apparently not.
And no, I went to the Philly one one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ahh, well good to hear nothing important was damaged








(sorry to hear about the roof rack tho- that is a bummer- if you cant get a good price on a replacement, i can, even aftermarket)
i went to the philly one but only for like half an hour- we got there just before they closed.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

We need action shots and/or video of beardy snowboarding off the roof into the front yard. STAT!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I sure hope there won't be any flooding when it all melts...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

After a busy afternoon / evening here at work, it is now dead. Bored. The bad news is that it's my "Monday" today. The good news is that tomorrow is my "Friday." And better news, by the time I get home from work tomorrow, I should have a couple of lovely ladies waiting at home. (JediLynne & Punchbug!) Yeah, it should be a good weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

My weekend will start at about 7AM friday and consist of trying to please women, some alcohol consumption, and working on a Kia (it is almost actually a Kia too.) Hoping to get that stupid "Chevy" together this weekend so I can concentrate on something worthwhile to work on!


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

anybody know where i can order the bulb sockets that hold the city lights bulbs in my ecodes? if so please send me the link in i.m. pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

I used some GMish generics from FLAPs and went nuts with my utility knifo make them fit. (the outer part wasa soft rubbery white material, so it was easy to carve) So if you can't get the proper ones, you could try that method.
And I am trying to pack my car...WOOHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_And I am trying to pack my car...WOOHOOOOOO!!!!









OHBOYohboyOHBOYohboyOHBOYohboyOHBOYohboyOHBOYohboy
Not that I'm looking forward to seeing you or anything.







My sinus headache however, must be stopped this morning. Better living through chemistry....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_I used some GMish generics from FLAPs and went nuts with my utility knifo make them fit. (the outer part wasa soft rubbery white material, so it was easy to carve) So if you can't get the proper ones, you could try that method.


Ooh, I have a couple of GM ones at home, brand new in box. Knew I was saving them for something.







Gonna have to try that with the E-codes in the Diesel Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh yeah, and TGIF and all that noise. 
I have to try and do an oil change on the Golf and also try to jam a stereo in it before Saturday morning. Think I can do it? I get off work at 6.








Brendan


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

If you can stay out of the weather somehow (read garage or tarps) you should do fine. I started the little space heater in my garage at a little after 8 when I got home. Should be getting decent out there now. And my headache has subsided some. Like Daun thanks to some drugs!
Wish I could see Cathy and everyone more than once a yr!!


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Read his sig, Daun.







This is the fellow that was selling all *9* of his Sciroccos on craigslist about 6 months back. I think there was a thread in the 'rocco classifieds forum about it as well.

Yeah, that's me. It sorta goes like this: I hate all the cars, SELL'Em







Sciroccos are better than sex: KEEP'Em








I really need to get out of the "car bidnis" so I'm selling


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (xtubalnet)*

I would actually trade all for 1 good driveable car w/ ac and cruise and sound. Last night I had one Scirocco die a sad death in a junkyard (impounded). I was told it was crushed. It would be interesting to check the VIN wvwca0533bk014771


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

y'know what, it's complete bull**** that I have to watch a delayed broadcast of the opening ceremony just because I'm on the west coast. The whole ****ing thing is happening in MY TIME ZONE! I should be able to watch it live for ****s sake


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Hellz yeah. They were made to be driven. Breakdowns be damned. Just keep 'em out of the salt, mkay?
Brendan

hey, trade me that Corrado


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OK, yeah, what ever.
Bored, Bored, Bored, Bored.
Maybe I'll wander off to one of the temples and say a prayer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_y'know what, it's complete bull**** that I have to watch a delayed broadcast of the opening ceremony just because I'm on the west coast. The whole ****ing thing is happening in MY TIME ZONE! I should be able to watch it live for ****s sake









To be honest, you aren't missing much. A bunch of over-dramatic bull**** and stupid music. I think the only way the music could be worse would be if Nickleback was playing.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I sure hope there won't be any flooding when it all melts...

With that much snow I bet it's very likely. Then it's going to suck all over again. 
The weekend is finally here and we're dog sitting for the next week and should be having dinner with the Taylors(as in Jeff and Cindy) on Sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Wow, I was actually really impressed with the opening ceremony. Music was, eh, but the overall presentation was amazing. Go Canada!
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

OK, so what's with all the negativity about nickle back, I just got asked to become a fan to pickle to see if it could draw more fans than nickle back on facebook.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Do want! 2004 Euro market Audi RS6 w/ Sportec-built 600hp bi-turbo engine and 6 spd transmission. It'll be up for auction tomorrow locally. 
http://www.startribune.com/bus...2&c=y
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4760671




















_Modified by Nataku at 10:34 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Quiet in here today...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yup


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Yeah, I'm bored. Work is slow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Couple CL Mk1s that need saving. Both sound pretty decent. 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eb....html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I'm having a ****ty day today. yesterday was ****ty too. maybe some sexy Scirocco pictures will help. Anyone able to lend a hand with that?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Well, internet is hooked up, but now I can't get the router to play nice. Hopefully it didn't randomly get ruined.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

My driveway needs a Mk1.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Got the router straightened out. I'm back in post-whoring action!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, it's officially New Years Day here, with all of the noise and falderall, maybe I'll go to one of the temples today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I'm very hungry right now. But I can't go out for food, since I just dropped a chunk of change on Jen, and we're going out to dinner tomorrow. Wonder what I can come up with...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, gonna try Bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4760712


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bacon Cheeseburger meatloaf is a success, would be much better if it were made with elk instead of beef though


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Bacon Cheeseburger meatloaf is a success, would be much better if it were made with elk instead of beef though

Was that a Paula Deen recipe by any chance? I think I made the same thing once. It was good.
Had my first taste of coffee crisps and some other Canadian caramel chocolate thingy. OMG good! I'm corrupted now.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Quiet in here today...

Yeah, that's 'cuz we're all here at my place.








Currently Punchbug is sitting next to me, while JediLynne & her husband are still sleeping and California 16v is staying with relatives about 20 minutes away. We'll be heading off for brunch as soon as we can get everyone up and here, and then who knows what kind of adventures may ensue.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'm up now. Ready to eat, and go on an adventure. 
New inspiration to fix the MK1. This is why we call it a support group.
Edit for ownage: no pictures on this computer










_Modified by jedilynne at 7:54 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Edit for ownage: no pictures on this computer









_Modified by jedilynne at 7:54 AM 2-14-2010_

There, fixed that for ya! NOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, that's 'cuz we're all here at my place.








Currently Punchbug is sitting next to me, while JediLynne & her husband are still sleeping and California 16v is staying with relatives about 20 minutes away. We'll be heading off for brunch as soon as we can get everyone up and here, and then who knows what kind of adventures may ensue.

Oh, rub it in why don't you? Well since this is a rare occurence to have a come back for that, I'm taking it... Oh yeah, well I'm going to have dinner tonight with Bigtavo and Sciroccocindy, then. Take that.








Anyone in northern New England looking for another Scirocco? Just saw this:
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/1600298273.html


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ahh, what fun!! So what kind of adventures are you guys arranging?
Was going to head to the town bar to watch the race, but they are closed. So had friends com over to my place. Which then inspired me to diagnose our ****ty cable connection. Guess what it was.... NOPE, not the cable box, nope the TV is not crapping.....

YUP, ****ty cable wiring in the wall. Guess I will figure exactly where the issue is later, for now it works and is coming in clear.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that doesn't sound like much fun, I hate wiring structures


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'll dig into it more later. Watching the race and then finishing Anna's Aveo after the race.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hope you don't mean Daytona


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Anyone in northern New England looking for another Scirocco? Just saw this:
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/1600298273.html 

Not bad, when's the last time anyone saw a '82 for sale in the Northeast? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Excuse me, but could you Canadians please take back all your snow?
Thank you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Send some to the PNW please


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Send some to the PNW please









If by that you mean Vancouver, WA *or* BC that would be fine.
Keep it away from my driveway please


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Send some to the PNW please









and to Minnesota too. This winter puts the Minne-snow-ta name to shame http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blacktip007 (Jan 24, 2001)

any quick answers to how much a waterpump job is on a vw golf 1996


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

About another 1/2 hour of work to go.








And I think we're supposed to get more snow tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this is torture, Jen baked a blueberry pie, but we can't serve it for 4 hours


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4760712


haha bacon undies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Thats like being at work with no customers and having a nice bottle of Cognac at home.
I need a _really_ long straw.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this is torture, Jen baked a blueberry pie, but we can't serve it for 4 hours









Boo. Pie is best about 15-20 minutes after taking it out of the oven.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Boo. Pie is best about 15-20 minutes after taking it out of the oven.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I hope you don't mean Daytona









well, yes! If it involves fuel, rubber and speed I'm interested.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (blacktip007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacktip007* »_any quick answers to how much a waterpump job is on a vw golf 1996

At a Shop or yourself?? Yourself I'd say you could do about $50 including a T-stat. (off the top of my head)
At a shop your looking at probably 2 hrs of labor and $100+ in parts so probably $200 min.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Sh*t got real at my work today.....luckily this building is unoccupied!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Sh*t got real at my work today.....luckily this building is unoccupied!









Holy ****! Which building is that?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

That's the big warehouse building next door to the vet clinic.
Up until November, there was a tenant in it, but they needed to downsize. Lucky for them!
It's been empty since then, but she had a couple of people ask about renting it. Fortunately, all the utilities were turned off.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Booha1)*

That doesn't look like any fun!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, almost to the point of food coma. 1/4 rack of ribs, a 6 oz. Tri-tip, garlic mashed taters, mac-n-cheese, rolls, and 'texas egg-rolls' (egg-roll with cream cheese jalapeno stuffing). Oh, and a 32 oz beer.
Saved most of the taters and mac-n-cheese, 2 rolls, 2/3 of the tri-tip, and 2 egg-rolls, for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

yum!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Have I mentioned I HATE Aveos'? I was 2 turns from having the car back together so Anna could maybe take it to work tomorrow and the F*ING bolt snapped. OF COURSE it was flush with the surface of the HEAD also!!
So, tomorrow I have to go find a 90* drill and heli-coil...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

i hope you guys enjoyed that half as much as i did








in other news, it looks like the scir is getting passed on to the son









now i've only got 4 cars to insure








i've thought quite a while about downsizing & i put the passat up for sale first, but @ least it's going to him & i still have a vw
i thought i was gonna be buried in that car
he was happy after putting it up in the air, not to mention it wasn't clean anymore so i drove it yesturday


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

So, Anybody got an extra upper strut brace laying around for an S1?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I've gotta get me one of those micro sock monkeys!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

home from work. exhausted. got home from Dayton around 12:30. Rocco the kitten was SO happy to see us I didn't get to sleep till around 2. 
Nearly rear ended someone due to erratic driving about 3 miles from the house on my way home from work. Some times I have driving.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, almost to the point of food coma. 1/4 rack of ribs, a 6 oz. Tri-tip, garlic mashed taters, mac-n-cheese, rolls, and 'texas egg-rolls' (egg-roll with cream cheese jalapeno stuffing). Oh, and a 32 oz beer.
Saved most of the taters and mac-n-cheese, 2 rolls, 2/3 of the tri-tip, and 2 egg-rolls, for lunch tomorrow.

Mmmm.....now I'm really getting hungry. Time to pillage the 'fridge.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4764108


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I've gotta get me one of those micro sock monkeys!

If you find where to get one LMK. Anna REALLY wants one!!
Edit 4 own!!










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 4:58 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good luck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Edit 4 own!!










That brings back memories of the 3 hour fender swap.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Wow, about 4 inches of snow fell in less than an hour today. Total about 9" up here and continuing to grow. That's on top of the 10" or so that was still left from last time. This is nuts.
Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Sunny and warming up here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Sunny and warming up here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









X2 but we will see how long it last


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow, about 4 inches of snow fell in less than an hour today. Total about 9" up here and continuing to grow. That's on top of the 10" or so that was still left from last time. This is nuts.
Brendan

Yeah, I saw an evil glob on the radar and got the hell out of Dodge, errr...Dayton before I was smack in the middle of it. (Randall, sorry I didn't get to say a decent goodbye, and have a safe trip back south)
I saw moderate snow but no real accumulation till about mid Ohio (but lots of people chose to go off roading in the median anyway







) and then the sun was shining! Clear sailing after that, but oh the joy and rapture...HUGE lineup for the border that spilled all the way back to the US side as a backup on the I-90. Took a full hour to get across, and I have a Nexus pass, so the actual Customs interrogation went like this "Go ahead, you're fine". It was the stupidest delay I've ever seen and I would have been an additional 30-45 minutes AT LEAST without that Nexus pass. 
I'll pack oit in early since I have no Corgi to hog the bed tonight and I should sleep soundly....








Pictures at some point!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

Glad to hear you made it home ok.
How will you sleep without a Corgi?
Apparantly the weekend wore Brad out, he fell asleep in front of the tv before 8:30 tonight. I'm about to pack it in now myself. GREAT to see you and looking forward to the next time!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Glad to hear you made it home ok.
How will you sleep without a Corgi?
Apparantly the weekend wore Brad out, he fell asleep in front of the tv before 8:30 tonight. I'm about to pack it in now myself. GREAT to see you and looking forward to the next time!

Well, I slept okay without a Corgi, but DID have my mini Maine ****, so my feet couldn't get into too much trouble when I was sleeping. And Brad had a pretty busy weekend, so I can imagine he'd be tired. Yeah, the trip home was fine, no issues thankfully. And I had the warm amber glow of the CEL to keep me company. I did a mental calculation of my fuel economy and was disappointed to arrive at 50mpg. Then I realized I was using your small gallon and that didn't seem terrible considering the speed I was travelling at.







She's 800 kms from 300 000 now...I guess I better get shopping for her birthday present eh? Maybe wash Ohio off her too, she's filthy








And in family news, as I was unpacking my car, my son was doing the final packing for his big Dominican Republic trip. Yeah, that could be trouble! OKay, gotta get some lesson plans going.....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Randall, sorry I didn't get to say a decent goodbye, and have a safe trip back south

still in Ohio, plan to head south later today and get home tomorrow to Florida.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*

supposedly wednesday is my last day with my white scirocco
i'll be getting a black 16v superrag 300 000 daily scirocco back, whenever he's done picking the best parts off the two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now if i could just sell the ****** crap, i'd keep blackie 

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
You've been a 'few times' over the last few years and you 60' the car like it's on radials. Next.

have a good one


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Glad to hear you made it home ok. 

X2. It was nice seeing you guys, did you make it down to the 'Box? How was the show?
I wish we could have stayed longer, but we were beat too. Laura has not been feeling well for the past several days. We made the Mt. Vernon-Dayton round trip (240 miles) in just under a quarter of a tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And thanks a bazillion times more Cathy for hauling our smelly parts.








Our cat Benny was jealous that we were petting other orange animals.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh yeah, and really annoyed with the Olympic coverage last night. I wanted to see Alpine skiing, there was about 4 minutes of that, with about 9 hours of figure skating and 15 hours of commercials and stupid features and interviews. BAH! Would have been nice to see the other 35-ish skiers instead of the final 4. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And no long track speed skating either. Good to see the American win the snowboard-cross though.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ack! this is dangerous! damn you internets for giving me crazy ideas! *shakes fist at computer screen*
Electronics has been an interest of mine for quite some time, and now, after having discovered http://www.hackedgadgets.com, I am thinking of buying some microcontrollers and learning how to program them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow, about 4 inches of snow fell in less than an hour today. Total about 9" up here and continuing to grow. That's on top of the 10" or so that was still left from last time. This is nuts.
Brendan

Supposed to be getting snow here today too. Was supposed to start mid afternoon. I looked outside and it was sunny. It's been an odd winter, that's for sure.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
X2. It was nice seeing you guys, did you make it down to the 'Box? How was the show?
I wish we could have stayed longer, but we were beat too. Laura has not been feeling well for the past several days. We made the Mt. Vernon-Dayton round trip (240 miles) in just under a quarter of a tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan

It was the square bolt mod that helped your mileage I bet!















And this thread needs moar cats!!


















_Modified by two16Vs at 2:33 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

Decided to start buying vinyl again, picked this up yesterday:








Just looked it up, it's their 7th album, released August 1962.




_Modified by matt.e. at 3:24 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

More kitteh eh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm kinda groovin' on the steam punk mouse, need to make a steam punk keyboard too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The tear-down has begun. It was the last trip for the '69. Darn that thing drives nice.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_Decided to start buying vinyl again, picked this up yesterday:








Just looked it up, it's their 7th album, released August 1962.
_Modified by matt.e. at 3:24 PM 2-16-2010_

Yes! Another vinyl addict. Good thing too, this will prove to Amber I'm not crazy. The Ventures did some great surf instrumentals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While on the subject of vinyl, I picked this up on Friday and am pretty excited about it. 

Right in this photo: 
















The Bermuda Triangle: S/T on Winter Solstice Records. Extremely rare female folky-psych stuff. Really trippy vocals. Good stuff!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I used to have a crap load of vinyl, left at my parents house while I was going to school, came back and found that my brothers ex decided that if it was vinyl it was his so she threw it out, this was before the divorce, but still, most of what she threw out was mine, some belonged to my sister, my brother had very little vinyl, he had upgraded to cassette. I'm still peaved, I have no idea where I can find Sons of the Revolution, or Hartsfield, or Mission Mountain Woods Band.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

MMWB has a website. They have a 'Collector's Stash' box set that has 5 CDs , a documentary DVD and a 24 page photo book. I had their LP titled "In Without Knocking" a long time ago. Can't seem to find it now, but I know I didn't sell it because I liked it - I really need to alphabetize my collection... 
http://www.robquist.com/M2WB.htm
I've heard the name Hartsfield before and think I have an LP from them floating around somewhere you can have if I can find it. Were they from the mid 70's? I've never heard of Sons of the Revolution. What genre were they?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Thanks for the link, that looks like them, I only ever had 1 and In Without Knocking sounds right.
Hartsfield is from the mid 70's, about the same time as Poco and The Outlaws.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The tear-down has begun. It was the last trip for the '69. Darn that thing drives nice.









Fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry Izzy, you lost some cool points with me on that one.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy howdy


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

THis is my pathetic collection:








sorry for the bad pic, the phone is easier to upload to photobucket than the camera. My brother was at my place over the weekend and commented how he thought I had more records, made me stop and think. I've been buying only CDs for the past 6 years or so and I need to stop. Anyone know of a decent way to transfer vinyl to PC? I was using MusicMatch but the company has been sold a few times and has become even more of a pain to use. I've been thinking of getting a new turntable with a USB output, any thoughts on a good inexpensive one?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yes! Another vinyl addict. Good thing too, this will prove to Amber I'm not crazy. The Ventures did some great surf instrumentals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While on the subject of vinyl, I picked this up on Friday and am pretty excited about it. 
The Bermuda Triangle: S/T on Winter Solstice Records. Extremely rare female folky-psych stuff. Really trippy vocals. Good stuff! 


Um... I hate to say it, but... she's right. You collect an out-of-date music format, have an unhealthy obsession with monkeys and you drive a Scirocco







Of course, she's one out of three and the vinyl bug is contagious. Oh, and nice score on the signed record, I love finding stuff like that.


_Modified by matt.e. at 9:32 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

One last post for the morning, a couple shots of the turntable, a Pioneer PL-400


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_Anyone know of a decent way to transfer vinyl to PC? I was using MusicMatch but the company has been sold a few times and has become even more of a pain to use. I've been thinking of getting a new turntable with a USB output, any thoughts on a good inexpensive one?

My Mom gave me one for Christmas, actually. It's called Ion profile LP. I haven't really used it yet, other than playing around with it on Christmas day. I think it cost around $100.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My Mom gave me one for Christmas, actually. It's called Ion profile LP. I haven't really used it yet, other than playing around with it on Christmas day. I think it cost around $100.


I've had my eye on the Ion for a while now, I've also found a Sony turntable that comes with software for $150. I think I'll have to do a bit of research.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Thanks for the link, that looks like them, I only ever had 1 and In Without Knocking sounds right.
Hartsfield is from the mid 70's, about the same time as Poco and The Outlaws.

Ah - sounds like the one I have. I'll dig it out and you can have it if you wish. 


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry Izzy, you lost some cool points with me on that one.

+1. Sorry, but it hurts to see someone part out a rare, perfectly driving car in nice shape.









_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
Um... I hate to say it, but... she's right. You collect an out-of-date music format, have an unhealthy obsession with monkeys and you drive a Scirocco







Of course, she's one out of three and the vinyl bug is contagious. Oh, and nice score on the signed record, I love finding stuff like that.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice collection! I have way too many records (pushing 4,000). I'm getting the itch to go through and get rid of 3/4 of the stuff that I've never even listened to. I'd like to have a collection about the size of yours that consists of stuff I like and not a bunch of albums that I like 1 song of off like I currently have. That turntable is awesome too! Where'd you find that? Pioneer did some of their pieces in clear plexiglass (?) back in the mid 70's to early 80's to showcase the innards. These were made in reletively small numbers and distributed to stores that carried their stuff. I was a dumbass and passed up a set of these at an estate sale a few years ago. Not exactly audiophile speakers, but they looked damn cool!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Brian, have you ever heard of the band Comus? I'm listening to their album First Utterance right now, and I think you might like it. It's sort of prog-folk, I hear some similarities to Jethro Tull, but much much weirder.


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry Izzy, you lost some cool points with me on that one.

Hey! I want to see that tear down. My eyes like to look at things like that.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Brian, have you ever heard of the band Comus? I'm listening to their album First Utterance right now, and I think you might like it. It's sort of prog-folk, I hear some similarities to Jethro Tull, but much much weirder.

Indeed I have. I've been coveting that album for a long time. It's waaaay out of my price-range, though ($400-$600 for an original pressing). I do have a few MP3 tracks, though. 
I'm just going to give in and buy the reissue on vinyl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Nataku at 1:55 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Nice collection! I have way too many records (pushing 4,000). I'm getting the itch to go through and get rid of 3/4 of the stuff that I've never even listened to. I'd like to have a collection about the size of yours that consists of stuff I like and not a bunch of albums that I like 1 song of off like I currently have. That turntable is awesome too! Where'd you find that? Pioneer did some of their pieces in clear plexiglass (?) back in the mid 70's to early 80's to showcase the innards. These were made in reletively small numbers and distributed to stores that carried their stuff. I was a dumbass and passed up a set of these at an estate sale a few years ago. Not exactly audiophile speakers, but they looked damn cool! 


Thanks, it's about 90% stuff I listen to and 10% WTF? I'd like to double it, hell, if I complete The Ventures and Johnny Cash libraries I should be pretty close to my goal! I picked the turntable up over 15 years ago at a used audio place. Pioneer started making that model in 1980, never knew it was a dealer showcase model, although I've only seen ads where the body is silver. Those speaker are _sweet_. This morning I started to seriously looking for a vintage reciever, really want a Quadraphonic. It's crazy that you can put together a nice vintage setup for pretty much the same price as a brand new system. 










_Modified by matt.e. at 2:12 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yup, the regular models had a silver metal (or plastic, pretty sure they used metal 'till '82-ish) base. Keep an eye out at thrift stores and garage sales, you'll come across a nice vintage reciever sooner or later. Though, in recent years - both the employees/sale-runners and the customers have gotten wise to the value of vintage equiptment and the good stuff disappears as quickly as it was put out. You've gotta be at the right place at the right time. 
IMO, vintage equiptment is way better than the new stuff under the same name. A vintage Pioneer or Sony integrated amp will blow a new one out of the water, and it'll cost you about 1/2 the price at fair market value.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Found this before I went to work today. Seems to have decent prices.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow - I've always loved the big-name flagship models, like this: 
http://www.classicaudio.com/fo....html
They were monsters, to say the least. One summer day, I arrived to a yard sale several minutes too late. As I walked up the driveway, I saw a gentleman carrying that same receiver down the driveway to his car. Out of curiousity and jealousy, I asked the person running the sale how much that sold for. I almost fainted when he told me "Oh - that old stereo thing. $10."


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was checking that out, I'm sure that thing sounds _so good_. I still beat myself up over not getting a reciever from the guy I bought my turntable from, but at the time my gf had a brand new Kenwood so why would I spend another $100 for an old reciever?










_Modified by matt.e. at 2:28 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Now you guys are making want to pick up an old stereo.








My Dad has a decent sounding setup, most of which I think is from the early 80's. Pioneer amp, tuner, and turntable, with a JVC cassette player and a Sony cd changer he added later.
I remember the Akai speakers he used to have, nice wood cabinets with marble tops, and they originally had a very 70's looking orange felt on the covers. It was so hideous he left the covers off for a long time, until my mom dented one of the tweeters with a broom handle while cleaning. He stripped the orange nastiness off and painted the covers black after that. 
One of them fell out of the truck when we moved one time, denting the corner up pretty bad. He sold them at a yard sale for $50.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do it! The only thing that is really keeping me from going all vintage right now is $, but I think I'll start with a tape deck in a few months. Maybe a NAKAMICHI.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

LOL, you guys are making me want to get a stylus for the old Akai and spin some of my old records. My amp is an old Yammy (late 70's), and it served me well for years till I got sick of it taking up so much real estate in the living room and moved it upstairs.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_Do it! The only thing that is really keeping me from going all vintage right now is $, but I think I'll start with a tape deck in a few months. Maybe a NAKAMICHI.

The only thing I have left is my old JVC tapedeck. My dad is hanging on to a Heathkit receiver and amp setup from the early 60ies for me. A receiver without transistors just sounds SO much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yes! Another vinyl addict. Good thing too, this will *hopefully* prove to *Daun and Amber* I'm not *gay*. 


There, fixed that for ya









_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I'm getting the itch to go through and get rid of 3/4 of the stuff that I've never even listened to. 


About damn time!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
There, fixed that for ya










Record collecting isn't gay

















_Modified by Nataku at 5:19 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Now you guys are making want to pick up an old stereo.










Like this, Chris??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Like this, Chris??

















Hell yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I already have the shoes. It's weird that the dude is wearing Nikes with an Adidas track suit.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Record collecting isn't gay

















This.
As for the question... well the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Ruh-roh...what did I miss?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jen is making Lasagna for dinner







it's being made with turkey


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

^^ Mmmmm....lasagna..... 


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Ruh-roh...what did I miss?
















Amber and Daun think I'm gay for some reason....












_Modified by Nataku at 5:52 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Amber and Daun think I'm gay for some reason....










Hence my post...If Daun thinks you are gay I'm concerned.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Hence my post...If Daun thinks you are gay I'm concerned.









Coupled with your own fiance thinking so, no less. Still, what makes liking hand-made bespoke suits/shirts and collecting records gay? She hasn't really gave me an answer to that yet....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Coupled with your own fiance thinking so, no less.

I think that's the particularly worrying part.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

O.K. 
Now that everything is clear and Brian is out of the closet we can carry on with the normally scheduled programming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Record collecting isn't gay

















especially when complimented next to 2 turntables.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_O.K. 
Now that everything is clear and Brian is out of the closet we can carry on with the normally scheduled programming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


^this


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

in other news.... 
UPS is #1








Snowflakes fit Toyota's








and lastly.. i picked up an '81 DeLorean DMC-12










_Modified by mr lee at 6:49 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

...more like *Donk*lorean.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
especially when complimented next to 2 turntables *and a microphone*. 









T, ftfy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

no microphone please.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Snowflakes fit Toyota's


















I saw a Honda Fit with a majorly crubbed snowflake not too long ago. Made me lol.
And speaking of snowflakes, I'm looking for one monochrome (i.e. '85-'86 GTI) snowflake right now. The Jetta needs some wheels / tires, and that's what I want to run.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think that's the particularly worrying part.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Mmmmm....lasagna..... 

Amber and Daun think I'm gay for some reason....








_Modified by Nataku at 5:52 PM 2-17-2010_


Daun thinks everyone is gay...*except me*. I'm just special like that...
In other news... just discovered that I taught a guy who is now a tenured prof at U of T. Some glimmer of hope in an otherwise moderately depressing teaching career...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

I dunno Cathy. When I mentioned that we were gonna make out he laughed at me and refused.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Daun thinks everyone is gay...

I do NOT think that by any means! But there are some that rate a "blip" on the 'ol gaydar screen.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, Jen wore out Elvis today, took him for a long walk around the neighborhood. Those short little Corgi legs mean a lot of work for him. He hasn't done anything but lay around since I got home at 5:30


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I do NOT think that by any means! But there are some that rate a "blip" on the 'ol gaydar screen.

I was just teasing, you know that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
I was just teasing, you know that.









Oh I know, but still! I must maintain some semblence of propriety here on the forum.
_Edit for ownage:_ Banjo, as mentioned in the next post.











_Modified by vwdaun at 11:23 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh I know, but still! I must maintain some semblence of propriety here on the forum.

So, explain to me how it is that you can IGNORE THE RULES??!!!!! <patience wearing thin here,,,get on that...> Also just kidding.....but you ARE setting a very bad example by posting no piktarz eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_heh, Jen wore out Elvis today, took him for a long walk around the neighborhood. Those short little Corgi legs mean a lot of work for him. He hasn't done anything but lay around since I got home at 5:30









Awwww. I don't know how Banjo (the latest foster that we're about 98% sure he's found his "forever" home) will do on a leash - he was only on it for a few minutes when we first met him. He is a major cuddler - just ask Cathy!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
So, explain to me how it is that you can IGNORE THE RULES??!!!!! <patience wearing thin here,,,get on that...> Also just kidding.....but you ARE setting a very bad example by posting no piktarz eh?

I know, it was an accidental own. And I won't be able to post pics 'til later as my photohosting site is blocked here at work....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I know, it was an accidental own. And I won't be able to post pics 'til later as my photohosting site is blocked here at work....

There's always Google....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And speaking of snowflakes, I'm looking for one monochrome (i.e. '85-'86 GTI) snowflake right now. The Jetta needs some wheels / tires, and that's what I want to run.

Same here, still looking for a set


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_O.K. 
Now that everything is clear and Brian is out of the closet we can carry on with the normally scheduled programming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Anyway, I've got about 250 LPs culled from the collection. I'm thinking of bringing them in to sell tomorrow and get some monies for the Cincy fund.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_








Anyway, I've got about 250 LPs culled from the collection. I'm thinking of bringing them in to sell tomorrow and get some monies for the Cincy fund. 

I love the lack of denial.








And monies for Cincy = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OMG is it 2:00 yet? I want to go home and get some sleep.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Meh - I just take it with a grain of salt. And yes, hopefully this will put me $30-$40 closer to Cincy!








I'm actually gonna sack out early tonight - 12:30.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Lucky you. Another 10 mins or so and I'll start wrapping up my evening and head for home. If all goes well I'll be in bed in one hour.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

138 days left until I ship out for Great Lakes Illinois for boot camp!!!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Lucky you. Another 10 mins or so and I'll start wrapping up my evening and head for home. If all goes well I'll be in bed in one hour.

I'm sure that you are dreaming of Cincy at the moment Daun. I'm heading for some oatmeal and coffee, and I have a grey cat to help me with that. Just sorting out pictures from the weekend...the beauty of dialup is that I have to resize everything before uploading, and the upload takes ages anyway.







So some pics should be up by the end of the day. (seems there are lots of pet pics...) Anything will help pass the winter eh?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

just disconnect the negatives from the amp & leave them wire nutted together, call them rear quadraphonics
i looked inside & that's all they do, no delay etc
i always brag about myself i had home theater job in Mission Hills Ks (twice the annual income of 90210) for 10 yrs blah
tubes, oscilloscopes, macs, crown, magnepans i'm over it
the kid has all the mac stuff & my latest audio fettish was tuned helmholtz bass traps, the professor told me to think of them as tuneable diffusion (naturally absorbs room dimensional ring freq only).
i did finally get a response from someone who uses them in studio, listening side
& i'll be honest, i think it's the best subwoofer i've ever heard
the scirocco is gone, i feel better cause one of my cars didn't go to the crusher & it's in better hands where it'll get lowered with pics








my "goals" @ this stage of my life are to pay off my work van loan early.
i was staring @ two more years, now it's one (i have no problem financing my goals with 12 month loan btw)
i'm thinking it's one of two loans i've kept the vehicle till the end of the loan & didn't sell early because of the monthly payment & depreciation evar
i'm already stoked @ the prospect of spending just that energy & time in my only vw now
for example, i thought of getting rid of the vr just because i needed $400 for ex,







that's what the scir downpipe cost last year








first it was 8v, then golfs, now it's 4cyl all toghether








oh well, it's been fun, i should of learned allot of things in here


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sitting at the airport, passing time till my flight begins boarding, the wifi here is laggy


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Among the living at home again. Sick. Again. I think I may know what up this time, but lets just say it is an unexpected answer.
I have helped two co-workers in the last two days repair their vehicles while I was supposed to be at patient's homes. The first was a 2004 Taurus that would not start, we jumped the battery for ever and I finally got in an worked with the gas pedal and got it to start. My diagnosis: some thing was drawing electrically that was not allowing the battery to hold it's charge, some thing in the ignition system. Problem: bad solenoid.
Second repair was an easy fix, another co-worker called with a hot engine and coolant light. She had lost all her coolant and engine oil, and ATF. She had no idea how to replace any of it. So we did that. I don't know if anything else will be wrong with her car. I am hoping not. 
Now, to the doctor.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Get better Lynne!
Well, I'm back at Riverside Hospital, rest of this week and all next week. Crazy how they have 600 IS people but they somehow find the need for one contractor to come and work.








The drive in was interesting as well, sheet of ice all over everything, I couldn't go more than 25 MPH, if I tried any more than that I would just spin. The scary part is that a lot of other drivers didn't know that it was icy.








Brendan


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think I found the solution to putting vinyl on my PC... Denon DP-200USB


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The Denon stuff I've come across has been pretty nice. Not sure how their current stuff measures up, though. With that said, this is a damn gorgeous turntable:
http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/517.asp









If you're on a budget, I'd suggest the Ion. Amber's grandparents bought one to transfer their vinyl to Mp3. Amber did all the work for them, so she can probably comment on how quick/easy it was. It was pretty inexpensive too. 
http://www.google.com/products...llers


_Modified by Nataku at 10:49 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm not too concerned with budget, more concerned with quality. Gotta get ready for work but I'll be back later with more (better?) reasons why I think I like the Denon approach.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

trying to find out more info on this color.
was it a stock color?
MKI only i assume?
thank you kindly for your helpz


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks very similar to the color on your Cherokee! Although, I think the Cherokee has more green and less metallic iirc


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Kinda looks like the mid 70's Chevy Monza color, I think it was called Frost Blue, or some such, I had a V8 Monza in that color, it doesn't fade much from what I recall.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Looks almost like Diamond Silver Green Metallic
Here the color, featured in the 1980 Scirocco Storm brochure: 
http://www.driversfound.com/sc...d.htm
While on the subject of out-dated media formats, I found this today at the Goodwill. I've been looking for a working 8-track player for awhile now. I kinda felt bad to buy it, as the workers were jamming out to Head East on it while putting books away

















Oh, and Brian - Heartsfield stuff isn't too hard to find. I found a bunch of their albums at the record store today for pretty cheap ($1-$2 each). You can probably get their CD reissues on eBay. 


_Modified by Nataku at 1:41 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Get better Lynne!


Dr. says it is stress and recommended I find a new job. Easier said than done. 
Cure for stress. Driving a Scirocco of course! Took the MK2 out today. It's 40 and sunny today. What a beautiful day to take the car out. I got quite a bit of attention at the BMW dealer when I went to p/u the plate for the new car. I feel better about life already.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now you need to get some new 8-track tapes . I used to work for this guy, the amount of stuff he has is amazing, he probably only really has gone through half of his stuff. He buys pallets of crap and stores it without even looking at it. My work buddy and I used to go through the pallets while we were getting it ready for storage and just be amazed at the rarity of some of it and the complete uselessness of other $hit. Oh yeah, this is most likely the largest collection of still-in-the-original-shrink-wrap 8-track tapes in the country.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow - awesome! I've been buying 8-tracks in nice shape for about 6 years now, waiting until I've found a nice portable player. That's not saying much though, as 8-tracks seem to be a lot harder to come across, let alone in good shape. I have maybe 10-15 so far.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

thank you kindly for the reply's and the link, most helpful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn! Looks like I got one helluva deal. I guess it's nicknamed the TNT 8-track player because of it's design. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-PA...dfea3


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

$96!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_ She had lost all her coolant and engine oil, and ATF. 









allot of the old 8 tracks will break right @ the metallic splice that activate the track changer, 8 tracks are a one way loop, pulling from the center & winding around outside the internal reel so they all have a splice
i got a splice kit @ radio shack & saved many (i have none now)
the very first time you listen to it, sit closely & just as the track changes, jerk out the tape & redo the metallic splice with new.
the terminals are in the first head opening in the tape so you have a moment to catch it.
otherwise it'll go inside & need to be unglued, split or whatever to get it back out...
there may be a metallic fix, i haven't checked, but then you have to advance the track manually
about half of my old 8 tracks had to be repaired this way, the newest i had was 1984


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

trying to get on an earlier flight back to PDX, sitting at OAK right now. If I don't get on this flight, the next one isn't for 3 hours


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hate sitting in airports


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Oh, and Brian - Heartsfield stuff isn't too hard to find. I found a bunch of their albums at the record store today for pretty cheap ($1-$2 each). You can probably get their CD reissues on eBay. 

_Modified by Nataku at 1:41 PM 2-18-2010_

Which record store?
Yes I still have a turntable, actually still have a Soundesign bookshelf unit that I plug into the mic inputs on my bigbox to rip to mp3.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_I hate sitting in airports

it's not too bad, I have a power outlet and my laptop, just really hoping I get on this flight, but tis' looking very unlikely


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Where IS everyone tonight? It's been a little slow at work tonight thankfully.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Which record store?
Yes I still have a turntable, actually still have a Soundesign bookshelf unit that I plug into the mic inputs on my bigbox to rip to mp3.

Cheapo in Blaine. They just relocated from Fridley on Central to Blaine, right off old Hwy 10 near Northtown. They had two of the Self-titled LPs with the horses on the front, and two other ones. 
Owned with a Chocolate Cake, because that is what I'm hungry for at the moment. Mmmm.....cake.....



















_Modified by Nataku at 7:21 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'm in Taiwan where it's 11:22 am, so I was working.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Cool, thanks, I didn't know they had moved, well, when I get back I'll have to run up there.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Where IS everyone tonight? It's been a little slow at work tonight thankfully.

I'm here. Wondering how many more sleeps till we all converge on this Arctic locale:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Is it spring yet?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Owned with a Chocolate Cake, because that is what I'm hungry for at the moment. Mmmm.....cake.....

_Modified by Nataku at 7:21 PM 2-18-2010_


mmmm, lcing.....








And cake needs ice cream!!








Now I'm hungry!










_Modified by two16Vs at 8:04 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

i felt springish here today, but they're already calling for more dreaded white stuff.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Where IS everyone tonight? It's been a little slow at work tonight thankfully.

I was in the air, and then out for dinner. Managed to score a seat on the early flight back to PDX, someone that checked in didn't show for boarding, and I was the only standby passenger who hung around that long, so I got on. Nice to be back in town, have gone to dinner, and then at home, 30 minutes before my original flight was scheduled to touch down.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is it spring yet?

It is over here!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, didn't look at the weather forecast today, wore a long-sleeve shirt, definitely shouldn't have


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

We're moving the store around tomorrow in order to get all the car wash/wax etc to the front...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

A little early, no?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Not out there it wouldn't be. I made arrangements to go to a garden show last nght...and I ordered my soil and these little wooly beasts yesterday...









and seeds are up....so spring is coming. The bugs cost me 40 cents each but they are so amazingly voracious. Good thing they aren't big or they'd gnaw my arm off. LOVE those bugs, I get real excited about them actually.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

OK, I use Firefox at work to view this (and other) forums. This allows me to turn off the pictures, Flash animations, etc. and override the color schemes and such so everything is typical white background with grey text. I keep the font cranked down small, too. Not a chance that anyone can see over my shoulder and know what I'm reading.
Our machines are all set up to use IE, of course, so I use it for actual work-related web stuff, like searching for product literature and so on. IS has our machines locked down to the point that we can't install anything, tho I managed to circumvent that for Firefox. I figure that's an extra layer of protection - if IS comes looking for my internet history, they'll look at my IE cache. Firefox is installed in a separate place, so they'd have to look for it.
Anyway, getting off my point - this morning I seem to be having a *lot* more trouble reading. I sure hope my vision isn't going to really go to crap now. I've lived 42 years without corrective lenses, and I really don't want to have to go there now.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

There was a firefox update this morning. Maybe it changed some of your settings.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good Morning everyone! It's super sunny here today and the snow is melting







It would be a great day if I didn't have to go to work







. How is everyone? Oh damn I just missed my 1000th post count and didn't even know it. BRIAN!!!! Last time I posted I was 3 awayyyyy!







Oh well. Can't believe I'm at 1001!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Anyway, getting off my point - this morning I seem to be having a *lot* more trouble reading. I sure hope my vision isn't going to really go to crap now. I've lived 42 years without corrective lenses, and I really don't want to have to go there now.










Welcome to the club.









OT. Firefox + FireVortex rule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Good Morning everyone! It's super sunny here today and the snow is melting







It would be a great day if I didn't have to go to work







. How is everyone? Oh damn I just missed my 1000th post count and didn't even know it. BRIAN!!!! Last time I posted I was 3 awayyyyy!







Oh well. Can't believe I'm at 1001!!!


Woa! 1000 posts! Cool! Congratulation Amber!
It's a sign. A sign you need to come To Cincy again this year.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Everyone needs to come to Cincy every year


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Is it spring yet?

It seems like it up here. Although I'm told the cold is supposed to return. I'm certainly enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

The sun is shining and it _almost_ feels like spring (44 degrees). Weekend looks pretty good. I do believe the Unicorn will venture out of the cave.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics or we won't believe it happened


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Deal


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It's a balmy 30 degrees here today. Was even nicer yesterday when it hit 37. I'm getting the itch to take Greta out for a spin, but there's still a lot of salt out. I'll have to wait another month.








I also need to go and start Glenn. Last time he was started was in July.







Dammit, we need a 3 car garage so we can keep all the Sciroccos at one house.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Warning!! Actual Scirocco stuffs...!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*









http://www.jalopyjournal.com/f...all=1


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Okay, let's all play "pass the Corgi!"!!!








No, Daun, not that Corgi, the other one!









Okay, let's pass this one around then...

















Oh, one more Corgi picture, with some springer thrown in for fun...and a few Roccohilics too
















Perhaps someone can explain the "four rings" in combination with "Mr 1/2" bolt?


















_Modified by two16Vs at 6:21 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bahahahah! Just paid off the last of my US Bank credit card! Feels good.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_bahahahah! Just paid off the last of my US Bank credit card! Feels good.

i'm 2 months away.... can't wait.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

next up is Jen's Subaru, small chance we could get it paid off next month, but for sure by the end of April.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_bahahahah! Just paid off the last of my US Bank credit card! Feels good.

Oh yeah. I've been payin' mine off every month since November. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

still a few years off on the gti, but payments are low.. guess i could double them and pay it off.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_still a few years off on the gti, but payments are low.. guess i could double them and pay it off. 

Well we still have some time on the truck... and then there are Brad's CCs to deal with yet. Hopin' to have them under control by June. Tax return should help.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Common, 3AM. I'm bored as heck again here at work...
And now I get to look at really small holes in a microscope....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Common, 3AM. I'm bored as heck again here at work...


Not so much here... takin' a couple minute break. Our boss, in her infinate wisdom, has chosen to leave the busiest two nights of the week staffed with one person after 10:00. That would be me. You know, the new guy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_still a few years off on the gti, but payments are low.. guess i could double them and pay it off. 

I'm so happy all my cars are paid for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OWN!! 










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:12 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Suby is the only one the bank owns, but I wouldn't mind making payments on a 00-01 Jetta TDI


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Daun, i feel your pain. I have to get a couple pics uploaded from my phone and I will post some potential roc content...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Well, here is the closest I can get for current rocco content...
The MK2....








The Mk1















I really would like to at least look at them soon. Maybe even sit in em and make vroom VROOOM noises. Oh yeah, one of them I could go VOOSH in too.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Suby is the only one the bank owns, but I wouldn't mind making payments on a 00-01 Jetta TDI

The only car that needs payments around me is Anna's Aveo. I have to deal with that thing for 2 more yrs.








If I was going to make payments on something a TDI would definitely be one of my top choices!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I actually own all my cars, but then my newest vehicle is a '94 chevy p-up.
But credit card debit, oh yeah, I'll be paying that off for years.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Good morning everyone. I'm going to get the MK1 started today. Hopefully drive her around the block a little bit.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Lynne, you know the rules eh? Take a camera. And good luck! 
As for cars? Yeah, mine are paid off, except for the daughter's City Golf. Hopefully she can find a real job and take that payment off my hands (yeah, that's gonna happen) Credit card?







Yeah, it's been merrily burning too much 100LL. Probably would have been cheaper to buy a plane than to learn how to fly one....







Lucky for me - my employer will hand me some cash when I graduate high school next year.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, our (my dad and I) old Charger project is now gone forever.








It's new owner came down from Worcester, Mass to pick it up this morning.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

No credit card debt here and plan to never have any, but I owe money on the Volvo


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

BLAH! Enough debt talk! Can we talk about something fun?? Like driving a Scirocco?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Lynne, you know the rules eh? Take a camera. And good luck! 


Well, SHE RUNS!!!







We jumped her off the BMW and got her going. However there was a loud banging sound coming from the engine. The sound got a little better as it ran a few minutes. I checked the oil, which was there but was very very clear. The engine also seemed fairly warm and we checked the coolant, which was full. So even though she runs I didn't get to drive her at all.







I will have to dig into it and figure out where all the noise is coming from. 
A pic before she left the garage:








(no badges)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

HOORAY!!! At least one of the *new* MK1's is running!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I actually drove a Scirocco today!!
OK, I backed it out of the driveway to get the Charger out, then put it back.
It still counts!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Started Greta up today. A little rough at first, but after a little feathering of the gas, she purred like a kitten.
Brought the battery over to my dad's house and attempted to start Glenn. Didn't work too well. A very slow crank, then nothing. I gotta bring the charger over tomorrow and give it another go.... 
On a more sad note, my dog had a seizure today. He's had a couple in the past where he's lose control of his muscles in his hind quarters and couldn't stand up. Today was the worst, apparently. He was flopping around, whining and twitching. He stopped breathing at one point and my dad gave his stomach a little push and he slowly starting breathing again. My dad said the dog gave him a look he had never seen before since we owned him (we got him at 4 mo old 9 years ago), a really painful and sad look. First time I saw my dad in tears. Strange thing is, 4 hours later the dog is up and running around. Eating, barking, running - acts perfectly healthy. He's going to the Vet monday regardless. I hope everything is ok and it's something minor that can be treated with some medication. 











_Modified by Nataku at 2:36 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
But credit card debit, oh yeah, I'll be paying that off for years.


This is why I never put more than $115.00 per month on my credit card


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Brian, sorry to hear about your puppy. Hope the vet has a treatment for him.
Glad to hear so many MkI engines were stirring today (and Chris, well, I guess we'll count a MkII too/ sorry to hear the Charger's gone). As usual I was up early to check the weather/supposedly fly. The observations were typical for this area (contradictory), so I phoned the airport and they said it was fine there. So I got this far before they phoned again. As you can see, it's too cloudy:























So on to "not a plan B"...go take down my parents tree. Oh GO CANADA!!! I'm inventing a new Olympic event, "camerathelon".








The trail is being well used by a lot of traffic it seems. Some turkey was going at right angles to the path...








And this is probably my neighbour "Spanky":








Hopefully some of the snow on the fenceline will survive for another day or two so I can go out one or two more times this year.
















It sure was pretty out there today. More in a minute.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:20 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, worn out, spent the day helping my dad replace all the brakes on their Lincoln LS


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Oh yeah, one more. Klausie's still wearing the mud from the January drive, and I'm hoping for a real February drive, but in the meantime GO CANADA!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
On a more sad note, my dog had a seizure today.

used to have a husky named Pagliacci who had many seizures... scary to see, and just like that he was grabbin for the tennis ball for fetchin. Just like people, dogs are very resilient. 







for you


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Brian, He looks like a good strong pup! Here's prayin!!
Cathy, Klaus is REALLY a dirty boy! Better get him to clean up before he gets a reputation, or disease!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Boy do I like pictars when its REALLY slow here at work!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Me too. Or at least it's slow in between small crisis.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

crazy Japanese cars


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

modified vs stock


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

bags anyone??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_bags anyone??









Why?
Just stupid. Really.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_modified vs stock

I like the modified much better! But what are these mk4 and 5 things doing in the Scirocco forums? Oh yeah, they are ON TOPIC for us...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
But what are these mk4 and 5 things doing in the Scirocco forums? 

at least they are in the chit chat thread


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Yeah, we're all hoping for the best with our dog. Thanks for the kind words!









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why?
Just stupid. Really.









Indeed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Hey, at least Lynne and I posted off topic pics of our MkIs. Which we were driving......








I'm back in "phone the airport" mode...either sky is clear or it's foggy. Hard to tell which from the observations on either side of it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The rocco made it out of the garage today. It started up quick and ran well


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Perhaps someone can explain the "four rings" in combination with "Mr 1/2" bolt?


















Wonder if anyone can guess?








Brendan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Wonder if anyone can guess?








Brendan

dood... you look like Eddie Vedder in the pic on pge 165. Not 2008 Vedder... more like 1993 - 94 Vedder.
Just sayin.








you know.... "chit - chat" thread.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why?
Just stupid. Really.











Dont agree.. its all about taste.. i like my cars low.. and probably after the rocco is finished, and my wallet rests.. it will probably will be seeing bags as well.







Just my opinion.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why?
Just stupid. Really.









I agree, it just looks stupid.









Own :










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 1:32 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, MS ignition stuffs is making me head hurt


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why?
Just stupid. Really.









I agree. Yuck, Yuck, Yuck.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, MS ignition stuffs is making me head hurt









I hear you on that, though it's been a while now! My head hurts a lot lately too, just different topics.
In other off topic is on topic...anybody watch "Ice Pilots NWT"? (besides Brad and Daun?) Anyway, I get talking to this nice young man who is waiting at the counter in Brantford, yeah, he works for Buffalo. Apparently they're looking at the dead DC3s which have been rotting on the apron. The one DC3 is already a TV star though, it got used for an episode of "Mayday" last summer. I imagine it looks a bit more market worthy without its makeup on though (they've peeled the faux Cessna remnants off it now).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and you do know a thing or two about marking


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (punchbug)*

Could someone resize those pics at the top of the page. 
WOW!! They are HUGE!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_WOW!! They are HUGE!!









That's what _she_ said.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Could someone resize those pics at the top of the page. 
WOW!! They are HUGE!!










get FireVortex, problem solved


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chicken Adobo on the stove, simmering away.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
get FireVortex, problem solved









Ah, is that what it is? I was wondering what was resizing the pictures.







I can be such a blond


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Ummm, Izzy? That was a hint. Resize please!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Ah, is that what it is? I was wondering what was resizing the pictures.







I can be such a blond

















yeah, FV downsizes pics that are too large


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ummm, Izzy? That was a hint. Resize please!

Sorry Daun!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Thanks Izzy!!
And where/how do I aquire such a firevortex? I also use Chrome, does that make a difference?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

The snow is back! No college classes and I'm contemplating when to go into work, apparently it's low visibility and snow covered roads. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_The snow is back! No college classes and I'm contemplating when to go into work, apparently it's low visibility and snow covered roads. Not my cup of tea. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_The snow is back! No college classes and I'm contemplating when to go into work, apparently it's low visibility and snow covered roads. Not my cup of tea. 

Yeah, we'll get that soon. "Red sky in morning". Not planning to go sailing, but I've taken warning anyway.







Hoping for a snow day, which is not going to happen. Izzy, the other pictures were much more delicious. Even if they were HUGE!!!!
And for the record, I'm bummed that you guys won the hockey game. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And for the record, I'm bummed that you guys won the hockey game. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We sowwy. 
Well, OK, no, we ain't.







Though it was a bit rough in my house - my son and wife are both the type that root for players, not teams. Theoren (and yes, he's named after a Canadian hockey player, what's yer point?) is a big Crosby fan so they were both pulling for Canada.
Me, I do like watching US v. Canada - always great games, win or lose. They play tough and get chippy, but never seem to get too disrespectful. Well, except for Nedermeyer, dunno what got into him...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why?
Just stupid. Really.










i bet you wouldn't say that if you were standing next to the owner of that car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, have a headache this morning


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

yeah, me too. I was up late working on some pieces for the subframe, then had an 8am meeting. At least the subject of the tech-review is cool-- electro-hydraulic limited-slip differentials. The first supplier made the eLSD for the touareg.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Thanks Izzy!!
And where/how do I aquire such a firevortex? I also use Chrome, does that make a difference?









Firevortex is an add-on for Firefox. I'm afraid you'd have to switch browsers.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4196121


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

Awesome stuff Will! I need to venture outside my bubble haha!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Thanks Izzy!!
And where/how do I aquire such a firevortex? I also use Chrome, does that make a difference?









they're in the process of making a chrome version http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but AFAIK it's not ready yet, keep checkin in the computer forums


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

Hey!
Does any one know if the golf 1 filler neck fits the rocco?
Mine is pretty rotten


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BennyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyB* »_yeah, me too. I was up late working on some pieces for the subframe, then had an 8am meeting. At least the subject of the tech-review is cool-- electro-hydraulic limited-slip differentials. The first supplier made the eLSD for the touareg.



Benny!! Cool to see you on here. You should include a link to your awesome build thread in your sig. for those who haven't seen it. 
And on to other things, seems the weather has decided to be winter with freezing rain thrown in. My kid's on a plane back from the Dominican...wonder if they'll end up somewhere else....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Got Glenn started up for the first time this year - one more month and hopefully we'll be driving him around!


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wife & kids are on their way back from Tavistock in the "mess" (and by mess I mean the cars without snows). Glad they have the Audi but it means that, once again, I can't go play before the roads get plowed.
BTW the link is there --> *in progress*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BennyB)*

Well, I am an idiot Benny...missed the link. My kid's on the way back from the tropics. He'll love the snow though. 


_Modified by punchbug at 6:05 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, I finally got to play on something I am sort of firmiliar with. The Audi!! Seems the fuel pump got angry and has died. Got one coming for tom morning so staying at Anna's parents place tonight to save hassles with shuffling cars and such.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Not that anyone cares, but another patent was issued today with my name on it. The only reason I bring it up is that this is one of two that I literally had to argue and prove, which makes it meaningful to me. 







<-- Round on me tonight guys.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_







<-- Round on me tonight guys. 


WOOO FREE BEER FOR THE UNDERAGED!!! (aka me.)








How is everybody tonight? I went and worked out for the first time in...ah....a year? two? Haha I am SO out of shape. Good news is I still fit into my wedding dress that I bought 2 years ago and will be wearing in May


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

So you are cool with the whole Brian/Daun thing? WOW.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

congrats on the patent.







I have my first up for review next week.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

clocked 160 hrs for 3 weeks. woo woo
does that mean I get an extra 40 hours of vacation?!?!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_So you are cool with the whole Brian/Daun thing? WOW.









Whoa wait... what?? I didn't say I wanted to marry him, someone here might get jealous.
Oh look, I owned another page!










_Modified by vwdaun at 12:13 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*









...yeah...
I got nothing...
Just wanted to post up and feel like I belong.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Morning all.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hai


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good morning! Worked my first shift at my old job last night, felt good. After two and a half years I somehow remembered almost everything on the menu, just needed a little prompting on an item or two.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just thought I'd post sciroccojim's car. A photo from 2008


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Home from work. I have a new job opportunity that I am rather excited about. It's to work in a local garage answering phones, doing orders, intake, output. It's good pay and good hours and to work in a garage.....a friend is getting me the job and it seems pretty promising right now. 
Went out to my little garage and got the MK1 started with no effort (trying to keep the battery charged, yah know







) I need to empty the oil and drain the gas and start fresh, perhaps I can do this on the weekend when I have the money to. I think the engine noises are mostly from that.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_So you are cool with the whole Brian/Daun thing? WOW.










Come now, you don't reeeallllly believe this non-sense, do you?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Come now, you don't reeeallllly believe this non-sense, do you?
















i believe everything i read on the interweb.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would like to apologize to everyone for my childish coworkers actions. I don't know exactly what was posted. but I am sorry. And I will make sure I log out when I get on the vortex from my work computer from now on.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (20th#0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th#0000* »_I would like to apologize to everyone for my childish coworkers actions. I don't know exactly what was posted. but I am sorry. And I will make sure I log out when I get on the vortex from my work computer from now on.

I suspected that was what happened. You live and you learn, eh?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

A good friend of mine turned 40 today. Too bad for her that I and some of our other friends like to have fun, have imaginations and I work less than a mile from her. 
Her car after I visited:








I started out with 40 balloons, but it was windy and a tree wanted about a dozen or so. I then took a cell pic and sent it to her. A few minutes later she came running out with some others from her office too. Good fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:15 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Okay, I feel like I have to blurt this out somewhere.
I got accepted into Ohio State's biomedical engineering program today! I'm so happy!







However, I'm still not sure where I am going to end up going to school next year. I'm just getting started with applying for scholarships.
I'm so happy! I was really, really nervous because some of my friends with GPAs at 3.8 were getting rejected from OSU!








Thanks for listening


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Congrats!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Sounds like congrats are in order for you and for those patent/potential patent holders! This is sure an exceptional group, considering that we hang out together because of cars which are valued by most as a source of recyclable metals. My biggest events today were two failed attempts on EBay. Trying to grab something on behalf of my niece. Not working out very well so far...
edit! Holy crap, we just sent a puck THROUGH the net. Nevr seen THAT before.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:30 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Okay, I feel like I have to blurt this out somewhere.
I got accepted into Ohio State's biomedical engineering program today! I'm so happy!







However, I'm still not sure where I am going to end up going to school next year. I'm just getting started with applying for scholarships.
I'm so happy! I was really, really nervous because some of my friends with GPAs at 3.8 were getting rejected from OSU!








Thanks for listening









Excellent news! Congrats, and you definitely deserve a


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Congrats!! And to Will also! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Okay, I feel like I have to blurt this out somewhere.
I got accepted into Ohio State's biomedical engineering program today! 

Awesome news! Congrats!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Wow, everyone seems to be getting good news, today, I suck. I'm stuck here another 2 weeks and there is no way that this thing will run right.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Congratulations, do us proud.








...and thanks for the accolades guys, coming from such a diverse set of lifestyles centering around a car that (for the most part) history forgot it means alot to me. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Home from work. I have a new job opportunity that I am rather excited about. It's to work in a local garage answering phones, doing orders, intake, output. It's good pay and good hours and to work in a garage.....a friend is getting me the job and it seems pretty promising right now. 


**Crosses fingers & toes.** That would be cool.

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Went out to my little garage and got the MK1 started with no effort (trying to keep the battery charged, yah know







) I need to empty the oil and drain the gas and start fresh, perhaps I can do this on the weekend when I have the money to. I think the engine noises are mostly from that. 

I doubt that from what you describe. It sounds like it has fresh oil, and you've added at least some fresh gas. The noises you're telling me about wouldn't be caused by anything like that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Not that anyone cares, but another patent was issued today with my name on it. The only reason I bring it up is that this is one of two that I literally had to argue and prove, which makes it meaningful to me. 







<-- Round on me tonight guys. 

Congratulation and we're proud of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Coming to cincy to celebrate?


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
WOOO FREE BEER FOR THE UNDERAGED!!! (aka me.)








How is everybody tonight? I went and worked out for the first time in...ah....a year? two? Haha I am SO out of shape. Good news is I still fit into my wedding dress that I bought 2 years ago and will be wearing in May









Hey, come up north for a visit, and you'll be legal for a drink or two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_clocked 160 hrs for 3 weeks. woo woo
does that mean I get an extra 40 hours of vacation?!?! 









I think you deserve 80 hours of vacation time. :highfive: 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh look, I owned another page!

There you go. Arctic Blue + snow = win!


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Okay, I feel like I have to blurt this out somewhere.
I got accepted into Ohio State's biomedical engineering program today! I'm so happy!







However, I'm still not sure where I am going to end up going to school next year. I'm just getting started with applying for scholarships.
I'm so happy! I was really, really nervous because some of my friends with GPAs at 3.8 were getting rejected from OSU!








Thanks for listening









Congratulation!
So what does a biomedical engineering program student do after?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Okay, I feel like I have to blurt this out somewhere.
I got accepted into Ohio State's biomedical engineering program today! 

Congrats!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

good morning. I've been up all night. Again. Looking for something to build. So I pulled out my box of LEGO's







. And the countdown to shipping is at 132 days.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
a) Congratulation and we're proud of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Coming to cincy to celebrate?

b) Hey, come up north for a visit, and you'll be legal for a drink or two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















c) I think you deserve 80 hours of vacation time. :highfive: 
d) There you go. Arctic Blue + snow = win!

e) Congratulation!
So what does a biomedical engineering program student do after?

a) And what was the patent for, or is it top secret/too technical
b) Yeah, I always find the 21 thing a bit funny. 19 actually seems a good age to me. 
c) I think we all do. Lets take it in early June!








d) I think that's the snowy white car, but I've always loved that picture!
e) Hopefully more than a physical sciences major. Ooops, did I say the out loud....







AFAIK Waterfall's still underemployed. 
On other topics that nobody cares about, my son made it home at about 6am from a combo of a Dominican Republic "destination wedding" with a pile of friends, and his "birthday celebrating" yesterday. I can imagine work will go swimmingly today, LOL. I'm sure there will be tales to tell tonight! Pretty sure none will involve rum.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
a) And what was the patent for, or is it top secret/too technical
b) Yeah, I always find the 21 thing a bit funny. 19 actually seems a good age to me. 
c) I think we all do. Lets take it in early June!








d) I think that's the snowy white car, but I've always loved that picture!
e) Hopefully more than a physical sciences major. Ooops, did I say the out loud....







AFAIK Waterfall's still underemployed. 
On other topics that nobody cares about, my son made it home at about 6am from a combo of a Dominican Republic "destination wedding" with a pile of friends, and his "birthday celebrating" yesterday. I can imagine work will go swimmingly today, LOL. I'm sure there will be tales to tell tonight! Pretty sure none will involve rum.










b) How about 18... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















c) Done. I booked the first three weeks of June.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_d) I think that's the snowy white car, but I've always loved that picture!


Sorry Cathy, Marc is correct. Taken on Christmas morning many years ago.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
On other topics that nobody cares about, my son made it home at about 6am from a combo of a Dominican Republic "destination wedding" with a pile of friends, and his "birthday celebrating" yesterday. I can imagine work will go swimmingly today, LOL. I'm sure there will be tales to tell tonight! Pretty sure none will involve rum.









Oh this outta be good.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
a) And what was the patent for, or is it top secret/too technical

Here: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7661460.html
Prety dry read; I work in thermodynamics and heat transfer so unless you are into that sort of stuff it's technobabble.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
On other topics that nobody cares about, my son made it home at about 6am from a combo of a Dominican Republic "destination wedding" with a pile of friends, and his "birthday celebrating" yesterday. I can imagine work will go swimmingly today, LOL. I'm sure there will be tales to tell tonight! Pretty sure none will involve rum.









This sounds more interesting.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Prety dry read; I work in thermodynamics and heat transfer so unless you are into that sort of stuff it's technobabble.
Fairly cool stuff (arg, no pun intended.) Doesn't sound like a good application for an intercooler, tho.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_edit! Holy crap, we just sent a puck THROUGH the net. Nevr seen THAT before.
Heh, you guys sure took your frustrations out on poor Germany. Here's to seeing Canada in the gold medal round!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I'm changing the master cylinder in the 4Runner today. It was definitely bad, hopefully the booster didn't get ruined.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

b) How about 18... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















We used to have the age 18 drinking age here in Minnesota. They should have kept it....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Congratulation!
So what does a biomedical engineering program student do after?

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone








Marc, after I get my degree I would like to attend medical school.








_edit_: An 18 y/o drinking age would be fantastic! If am able to enlist in the marines, I should be responsible enough to consume alcohol


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:38 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_

_edit_: An 18 y/o drinking age would be fantastic! If am able to enlist in the marines, I should be responsible enough to consume alcohol

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:38 PM 2-24-2010_

Agreed.
In other news it snowed all day again today and visibility sucked. Few more fresh inches to shovel away.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

i dont post in here often if ever but i am excited to say i got a new job, 40 hours a week with a whole 2 days off, now i will be able to work on my scirocco again


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome, and in this economy that's a pretty big acomplishment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I own 169.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
_edit_: An 18 y/o drinking age would be fantastic! If am able to enlist in the marines, I should be responsible enough to consume alcohol


+1. Many many moons ago, the age was 18.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
+1. Many many moons ago, the age was 18.

If you're old enough to smoke, old enough to ****, old enough to pay taxes, and old enough to so the other side of the world to get killed, you should be allowed to drink.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

In many european countries the legal drinking age is 16.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_In many european countries the legal drinking age is 16.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yes, but they don't let you drive until you're what, 25?








Which kinda makes sense. Learn to drink responsibly before you learn to drive, and levy Draconian punishment upon transgressors.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Well, I can add to the good news!! My Audi is back up and running!! Fuel pump was going out and Anna had run the tank low enough that it was no longer a happy pump.
So after $180 pump and a FULL (read 20 gal) tank of gas the car runs like a dream again!

In her defense the gauge did say there was still 1/4 tank.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

OH, and Daun got everything but one piece of glass for me! So I have almost all the glass for my MK1!! And lights!!
Now to find the last piece of door glass and a windshield! Then build it!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

i check clist every couple of days and saw this made me laugh since when did a bone stock 87 cost nearly $4000 and its missing a bumper and headlight is jacked up lol. http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

I'd give maybe $1000 if I had that much.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Morning


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Did they even make 8vs in '87?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Did they even make 8vs in '87?

I know they did in 86. A local friend of mine has one, its even Alpine White! But 86 and if they made any in 87 they are few and far between.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_i check clist every couple of days and saw this made me laugh since when did a bone stock 87 cost nearly $4000 and its missing a bumper and headlight is jacked up lol. http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html

Whassup with the VIN on that one...is the E a normal thing? For some reason it looks wierd. And it's short a digit at the end too I think...
And I LOLed at the "did they even make 8s in 87". maybe that's what makes it "rare"!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Approximately 1/3 of the U.S. Sciroccos in '87 were 8v. I've had a couple....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Morning 

C'mon Brian, add more to the conversation than THAT!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

morning folks! tomorrow is my 18th birthday, and i'm trying to plan on getting the scirocco this weekend as a little gift to myself!
how's everyone doing? it's thursday, almost the weekend!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

@ Daun, My Morning is a conversation started...
Happy Early B-day from a fellow CT Scirocco owner!
Which Scirocco you planning on picking up?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

thank you! where in CT are you located? just wondering. i'm in lebanon. 
a member here (from enfield) is selling me his 87 16v rocco. not running at this point but i am kind of excited to try and figure it out and get it rolling! it's my first vw, too!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

I am up in northwest corner . . . Torrington
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with that car, from the pictures he sent me looks very clean.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This place is turning into a love-fest, what with all the good news everyone has. Although I do have some bad news, I didn't win the Lotto last night, boo!







Good news is I can try again on Saturday, cannot wait to be one of these rich people you hear so much about.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

I guess you can't win if you don't play . . . Call it crazy I'd rather keep my $1.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_This place is turning into a love-fest, what with all the good news everyone has.

More good news: There's an Audi S4 wagon in my driveway and the key is in my pocket!
_Pics or it didn't happen_








The bad news? I'll have to give it back to its owner Saturday.







He borrowed the Tundra to go trailer home another Audi from Baltimore MD.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Oh and I almost forgot! When I picked up the Audi this a.m, there was a super clean silver Scirocco 16v just leaving, driven by an elderly couple. He bought it new, has 180k on it and absolutely loves that car. He needs to come to Cincy....


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Meh, it's just a buck. Over the years I've won anywhere between $2 and $500 (well, the $500 was only once. In reality it's between $2 and $100) pretty consistantly. More than likely I'm ahead of the game at this point.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_More good news: There's an Audi S4 wagon in my driveway and the key is in my pocket!


I have a soft spot for European wagons, especially Audis and Volvos.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

S4 avant = WANT!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
I have a soft spot for European wagons, 

Yeah me too.... this is my first experience with an Audi. Could be rather addicting.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Daun tell him to keep the truck lol, and then lower that thing


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've driven plenty of Audis, but oddly, never an Avant. I hear they have a better 'feel' than the trunked varieties. Personally, I think they look better too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'd love to get an a4 avant to replace Jen's Subaru when it finally dies (y'know, in another 200K miles







)


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is the Euro wagon I'm keeping an eye out for:








_pic stolen from the internet_


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'd like to get one to replace the allroad.. We didn't get them in Canada, so I'd have to import.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah me too.... this is my first experience with an Audi. Could be rather addicting.


Oh they are very addicting.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I am up in northwest corner . . . Torrington
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with that car, from the pictures he sent me looks very clean.


yeah, it's VERY clean. i went to see it last weekend, and i couldn't find anything that i didn't like.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_I've driven plenty of Audis, but oddly, never an Avant. I hear they have a better 'feel' than the trunked varieties. Personally, I think they look better too.

I have nothing to compare it to driving-wise, but it does handle on ramps damn nicely. And agreed, the Avant is better looking IMHO.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
More good news: There's an Audi S4 wagon in my driveway and the key is in my pocket!
_Pics or it didn't happen_








The bad news? I'll have to give it back to its owner Saturday.







He borrowed the Tundra to go trailer home another Audi from Baltimore MD.

That is a very nice addition to your driveway indeed. I'm not a wagon girl, but those I really like. In other news, meh, there is no other news, now that I think of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 2:19 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_











Want!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

WOOT!! A hometown girl's waiting to get a gold medal (women's hockey)! It's her fourth Olympics, fourth medal for her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Oh they are very addicting.









Yes, yes they are. I've only driven the A6 maybe a total of 300mi and I'm already hooked! The torque is amazing and its a comfy car with lots of creature comforts!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WOOT!! A hometown girl's waiting to get a gold medal (women's hockey)! It's her fourth Olympics, fourth medal for her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









cool stuff!!
Not that anyone really cares, but there is a girl from Des Moines, IA on American Idol. Or at least she was, I don't really watch the show much.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WOOT!! A hometown girl's waiting to get a gold medal (women's hockey)! It's her fourth Olympics, fourth medal for her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Noice.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

There was a girl from Canyon Lake (where my lab-mate lives) that got cut from the top 12 by one. Not that I care, but I kinda like the chick that looks like the albino from Princess Bride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WOOT!! A hometown girl's waiting to get a gold medal (women's hockey)! It's her fourth Olympics, fourth medal for her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

a little update on my quest to get the enfield scirocco;
first of all, yuck, the weather here is disgusting. rain, rain, rain, 'wintery mix', rain.
second of all, my birthday is tomorrow (as i mentioned earlier) so this weekend is terribly busy for me and it doesn't look like the car is going to get picked up this weekend. weekdays are pretty much a no-go, so it's probably going to be another week until i even get to the not-running car.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

Sorry to hear man! Hope you can get it soon. I know the anticipation of getting a new car for sure! Or getting to work on the new car.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

yeah, but hey, at least it's pretty much a locked in deal! i am, however, worried that i won't be able to get it running as easily as i'm expecting!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

iHunger


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just saw the movie 'Perfect'.







awful awful... focking awful.
buuuut there was a Mk1 Scirocco in it


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish our dishwasher was quiter :| can hardly hear the TV over it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Not that I care, but I kinda like the chick that looks like the albino from Princess Bride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

















One of my all time favorite movies. No I don't know why. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I wish I wasn't at work. So much to do so little damned time!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I wish I wasn't at work. So much to do so little damned time!!

So what are you doing screwing around on the 'tex? Get back to work!!!
Thankfully my evening has slowed somewhat.... hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So what are you doing screwing around on the 'tex? Get back to work!!!

The stuff I need to do is at home...







Like doing maintenance on a car, and cleaning it. Its GROSS!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

How much are you paying if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_a little update on my quest to get the enfield scirocco;
first of all, yuck, the weather here is disgusting. rain, rain, rain, 'wintery mix', rain.
second of all, my birthday is tomorrow (as i mentioned earlier) so this weekend is terribly busy for me and it doesn't look like the car is going to get picked up this weekend. weekdays are pretty much a no-go, so it's probably going to be another week until i even get to the not-running car.

Happy birthday! Hope you asked for a wrench set and a Bentley for your birthday! The car will come, don't worry. I lusted after my last one for years before I actually got her tucked safely away in my garage. As for the non-running, I hate that, but there are a lot of helpful souls on this forum. (And since you're new, I'll tell ya that I also log in as punchbug) Sounds like you have some good locals too. Best of luck, and just remember, the car's old, and likey has a few things that will need attantion. But eventually you'll get it to a state of relibility. Here's hoping it's a happy car from the start!

Edit for my kids (the page needs moar piktarz):









As for weather, do NOT get me going. I was counting on a snow day, and the forecast sure looked promising. We got nothing. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


_Modified by two16Vs at 5:02 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_There was a girl from Canyon Lake (where my lab-mate lives) that got cut from the top 12 by one. Not that I care, but I kinda like the chick that looks like the albino from Princess Bride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

















You mean Susan Boyle?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You mean Susan Boyle? 








Lilly Scott.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

YAY!! Its like Christmas again!! After getting the oil in the Audi changed and its tires rotated all for a case of Coke, I headed home. When I got home I found a nice sized box waiting by my garage door!
Hmm, could it be??????
A big box from the Santa of Sciroccos!! (Daun)








Mark 1 PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So Exciting!! Now I want to go dig it out of storage (literally) and work on it! But I am headed out of town instead. But keep your prayers goin for me as we are takin the Audi....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

MOAR SNOW!!! YAY! Now we have more than anywhere!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_







Lilly Scott. 








@ the second google image result for 'Lilly Scott'!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

i'm getting a REALLY good deal for the car. i'll keep you all posted on that situation!
and to punchbug, thanks for the positive reinforcement! i'm really excited to see what i can accomplish! don't you guys worry about seeing me around, i'm sure if i get the car you'll be getting plenty of "so... this just happened, what the hell do i do?" posts from me!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_







@ the second google image result for 'Lilly Scott'!

I like the 9th one better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_i'm getting a REALLY good deal for the car. i'll keep you all posted on that situation!
and to punchbug, thanks for the positive reinforcement! i'm really excited to see what i can accomplish! don't you guys worry about seeing me around, i'm sure if i get the car you'll be getting plenty of "so... this just happened, what the hell do i do?" posts from me!

Yeah, I bugged people forever with mine, still do. It's a good group and we truly love these cars. Just remember, there are several essential tools. Here's Canada's favorite fastener on my silver car back in the day. She looks a bit better now. How's the birthday going? Did you have cake? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_ Just remember, there are several essential tools. Here's Canada's favorite fastener on my silver car back in the day. She looks a bit better now. 










Ok. My zip ties look better than that at least!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Nothing screams shoddy workmanship louder than wrinkles in the duct tape.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Ok. My zip ties look better than that at least!









Yeah, but as Daun pointed out, there is more challenge involved in the proper use of Duct tape. Cable ties are way too easy.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Weather is supposed to be great this weekend, time to let a couple of Sciroccos out to stretch after a looooong winters nap. 








Then put them back away for a little longer.








It amazes me how much I miss seeing that car every day, I'm over the withdrawal, but the twitching won't stop.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_MOAR SNOW!!! YAY! Now we have more than anywhere!

And we hardly have any left now. The lawn is bare and the only snow left is in the woods and where it was plowed/snowblown/shoveled into piles.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

No snow here.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:16 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

It snowed all day, and very windy. Very little stuck though. But, they did plow my street all the way to the curbs for the first time since Snowpocalypse.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It snowed all day, and very windy. Very little stuck though. But, they did plow my street all the way to the curbs for the first time since Snowpocalypse.

Do they take out your mailboxes down there? We sell a lot of mailboxes at work right after it snows.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Do they take out your mailboxes down there? We sell a lot of mailboxes at work right after it snows.

No, but the mailboxes in my neighborhood are up by the houses, not out by the street. In rural areas, maybe. When we lived in a more rural area (when I was a kid), our mailbox was about 8' from the road, and it was on a stone column that went 6' into the ground. They'd have messed their equipment up pretty bad if they'd hit that thing.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Been snowing lightly all day here, plus it's pretty windy. Too bad I still have the Audi for another day or two. <EG>


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

For everyone, but aimed at all the Brians. Enjoy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHqD2W0T8wU


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (veetarded)*

birthday's going really well so far! school, spent a little time with the girl ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ), went to work, and now i'm just relaxing at home again.
also; the duct tape is a little too classy for me... bubble gum all the way!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_For everyone, but aimed at all the Brians. Enjoy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHqD2W0T8wU

I don't get it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Weather is supposed to be great this weekend, time to let a couple of Sciroccos out to stretch after a looooong winters nap. 








Then put them back away for a little longer.








It amazes me how much I miss seeing that car every day, I'm over the withdrawal, but the twitching won't stop. 


WFW; how do ya think I feel? I've been six months without a fix.









[although; I did see a New Scirocco driving down the street here a couple of days ago. On the 'wrong' side. ]


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_

WFW; how do ya think I feel? I've been six months without a fix.









[although; I did see a New Scirocco driving down the street here a couple of days ago. On the 'wrong' side. ]

They have streets on the ice?








Or are you somewhere else now?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Christchurch, New Zealand.
very good



































s


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_Christchurch, New Zealand.
Kiwis get the 'new scirocco' but not North America? Regardless of your opinion of the car, that bites.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
One of my all time favorite movies. No I don't know why. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Because it's a freaking awesome move. Best quote EVER:
"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."
Ha. Daun, you have been sigged









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Nothing screams shoddy workmanship louder than wrinkles in the duct tape.


Fun fact about your official Scirocco forum princess today: I used to get migranes in high school from trying to get bubbles or wrinkles out of tape. I literally would spend up to an hour trying to make them flat.







I'm better now, I promise. Maybe not by much, of course, I am a part of this crowd










_Modified by Konomi at 11:37 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I'm better now, I promise. 


_INCONCIEEEEVABLE!!!_


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I'm better now, I promise. 


Why does that leave me wanting to find a cart and yell "Bring out your dead"?








And we have a winter wonderland here (complete with freezing fog, YAY!!). I scored five free pairs of Xcountry skis, not that I needed them, but if anyone visits in the winter, I can get a few people out with me now. But I think I'll check them out later today...the boots on the one set look to be in better shape than mine. Mine are OOOOLDDD. As in, from the 70's. But they're brown, so I'll probably keep using them anyway.










_Modified by two16Vs at 5:59 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_

_INCONCIEEEEVABLE!!!_

I don' thing that word means what you seem to thin' it means.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Why does that leave me wanting to find a cart and yell "Bring out your dead"?


















"Who's that guy?"
"Must be a king."
"How do you know that?"
"He hasn't got **** all over him."


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4698618


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Kiwis get the 'new scirocco' but not North America? Regardless of your opinion of the car, that bites.










Kiwii's get a lot of cool cars that don't make it to the US. Fiats, Alfas, Lancias, all sorts of semi- obscure British weirdness, the full variety of asian, even French (Peugeot and Renaualt if you're into that kind of thing).

I hadn't been all that impressed with the New Scirocco's shape, but on the street it looks damn sharp.

We're not getting it in the US because of why, again?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
We're not getting it in the US because of why, again? 









So we don';t hurt the GTI's feelings. They're sensitive cars I guess.
Yeah, so now I'm insulating. I THOUGHT I was cleaning up the floor demolotion hubby started weeks ago and hasn't looked at since. WRONG! The mess continues. And some mice will be unhappy with the remodelling.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Bored. So, so bored.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I don't get it.

Listen better.








Let's just go a little further down the rabbit hole. Before hip hop was disco, and before disco there was this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Bored. So, so bored.









Nothin' to do on a Saturday night 'eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nothin' to do on a Saturday night 'eh?

Nope. Same as usual. Except the ole Scirocco forum is like a ghost town today.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nope. Same as usual. Except the ole Scirocco forum is like a ghost town today.

Feel like crap here, chest cold I guess. Couch was more comfortable than sitting at the computer, otherwise I would've been posting all evening. We got some snow last night, about 2", and it's gone already. What an odd winter.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nothin' to do on a Saturday night 'eh?

Right after I posted this, all hell broke loose at work. Trying to find 3 hotel rooms in Charlotte while the NCAA was having an event in town? Yeah right.... I just got home and am ready to hit the sack. At least I don't go back in 'til Wednesday.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Didn't understand a word of it but kinda dug the beat, sort of big beat meats the blues in a Chicago-esc sorta way.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

I have been working this weekend. So that means no fun for me. However, a huge advantage to this weekend is it will probably be the last weekend I have to work. New job awaits. I know for a fact I'm getting the new job at the garage, I am just waiting for a starting date (within the month). So my spirits are high despite being threatened with termination by my current boss. Why? Because she doesn't like me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I have been working this weekend. So that means no fun for me. However, a huge advantage to this weekend is it will probably be the last weekend I have to work. New job awaits. I know for a fact I'm getting the new job at the garage, I am just waiting for a starting date (within the month). So my spirits are high despite being threatened with termination by my current boss. Why? Because she doesn't like me. 

Congrats, and that also sucks about the current boss, but at least you found something else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Didn't understand a word of it but kinda dug the beat, sort of big beat meats the blues in a Chicago-esc sorta way.

It's in Italian.








...here, here's a copy with English subtitles








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S00Br2SSrY8


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_For everyone, but aimed at all the Brians. Enjoy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHqD2W0T8wU








uts on flame suit:
I know a lot of people who are Tom Waits fans, but I've never liked his voice. 

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
It's in Italian.








...here, here's a copy with English subtitles








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S00Br2SSrY8

I dig this one, though










_Modified by Nataku at 1:06 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_







uts on flame suit:
I know a lot of people who are Tom Waits fans, but I've never liked his voice. 




















I like him.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm finally getting over this darn stomach flu.
Since I only have to run to the bathroom but once an hour they've let me come back to work.
Am I really the only one who doesn't get any sick pay?







All of my friends seem to...but none of them have to work weekends either.
Next paycheck will be extra small! Woopie. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_





























On another note, has anyone tried Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax? It's a bit expensive, but it seems the results are worth it. I'm thinking of giving this a shot come spring. I think the 30ml container should be just fine for a Scirocco. 
http://www.autopia.org/forum/c....html
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...3TKZC
They have a sample 30ml container too: 
http://www.amazon.com/Dodo-Jui...MYAUQ



_Modified by Nataku at 3:00 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Sorry guys... valiant effort, but everybody's singing the anthem in the streets right now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Sorry guys... valiant effort, but everybody's singing the anthem in the streets right now.


Not me, I'm at work.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Am I really the only one who doesn't get any sick pay?







All of my friends seem to...but none of them have to work weekends either. 

Nope. I don't either.
Feel better soon.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nope. I don't either.
Feel better soon.









*phew* They almost had me thinking I had some weird job...
Feeling quite a bit better now, the last 4 days have been horrible though.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Quick question....on SIIs' Can you fit 16x7.5 ET15 Front 16x9 ET20 rear Wheels? 
They fit on MKII Jetta and look great but I'm not sure about Rocco II and I'm not any where near the car to measure








PLZ wheel experts Help LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A2_DeLand)*

Too much poke in the back, but some people like that sort of thing.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

50 kilometer x-country ski race. No thanks.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey Brian, I was told not to show you this pic...
Well, here it is. OOPS!










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 7:57 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Sorry guys... valiant effort, but everybody's singing the anthem in the streets right now.









OH yeah!! I hear downtown To's shut down for the par-tay!! We sure enjoyed our Olympics eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

Congrats on the win, it was a good game.








Brian (the musical one) disappoints me in the Tom Waits department.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
OH yeah!! I hear downtown To's shut down for the par-tay!! We sure enjoyed our Olympics eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, yeah rub it in. 
Congrats guys!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Hey Brian, I was told not to show you this pic...
Well, here it is. OOPS!









_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 7:57 PM 2-28-2010_

Haha, this is awesome! I saw this on your Facebook dealie, but it didn't have a "Like" option. I figured it would end up on here sooner or later for me to comment on.









_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_ 
Brian (the musical one) disappoints me in the Tom Waits department.









Hmm, well I think I do make up for it in other musical genres, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
OH yeah!! I hear downtown To's shut down for the par-tay!! We sure enjoyed our Olympics eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









And the closing ceremonies were really reminding me of everything wonderful about this country, then Nickleback took the stage


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








And the closing ceremonies were really reminding me of everything wonderful about this country, then Nickleback took the stage









Good thing I didn't watch it, then. The tv would be in a million pieces now. All of Nickleback is in dire need of a cockpunch.
Anyway, congrats to you folks for the hockey medal. It's fitting that the country that invented hockey win the gold medal for it. I'm bummed that I missed the curling.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good thing I didn't watch it, then. The tv would be in a million pieces now. All of Nickleback is in dire need of a cockpunch.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








And the closing ceremonies were really reminding me of everything wonderful about this country, then Nickleback took the stage









See, it's Avril I could live without. But I did like the flying moose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ I do make up for it in other musical genres, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Umm....Daun?










_Modified by veetarded at 7:53 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
See, it's Avril I could live without. But I did like the flying moose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Seriously... William Shatner, Neil Young, Michael J. Fox, and then a giant dance number of Canadian stereotypes? I loved it. I couldn't think of a better way to end this.
But... now it's just "Listen, world. The Olympics are over. We're going to keep bringing out our ****ty pop bands until you all leave."


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Seriously... William Shatner, Neil Young, Michael J. Fox, and then a giant dance number of Canadian stereotypes? I loved it. I couldn't think of a better way to end this.
But... now it's just "Listen, world. The Olympics are over. We're going to keep bringing out our ****ty pop bands until you all leave."

Oh LOL. At least they spared us the Trews, or however you spell it. The local station must have a family member in that band. No matter, my basement looks better, and I got an hour in aloft. I have a grey cat and a beer from La Belle Province. So life is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

Oh, and we won the hockey game.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

What? There was something hapening in the Olympics besides curling?
......................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
......................................................................................................................
..........................................................................................curling....................................really..................really?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_What? There was something hapening in the Olympics besides curling?
......................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
......................................................................................................................
..........................................................................................curling....................................really..................really?

We won that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I actually watched the women's curling with great interest. I never really got into it till the Olympics coverage. 
Scirocco content. I got nothing. Hardly even looked at them.
Okay, that's not true. I spent the weekend making my home a nicer place for you guys to sleep for Track Day North. The main decorating concern in our basement will be where to mount the tree. And I'm not talking a maple either. Pretty sure we need one. 
I'm also figuring out where to display a few photo-montages: Themes include, but aere not restricted to:
The wall of fame
The wall of shame and
The wall of pain. 
Should be fun getting that all sorted out. I think I'll finally get my Cincy Panoramic (shot with my TLR) mounted up and on a wall. The 8X10s have been done for ages. 
Gotta get the rest of the room sorted out first though. Pics tonight.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

HAHA thats all we have been watching over here CURLING FTW!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Seriously... William Shatner, Neil Young, Michael J. Fox, and then a giant dance number of Canadian stereotypes? I loved it. I couldn't think of a better way to end this.
But... now it's just "Listen, world. The Olympics are over. We're going to keep bringing out our ****ty pop bands until you all leave."

What the clever Canadians fail to realize is that most of the world's morons actually like ****ty pop bands. Hence the popularity.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

The translation is hilarious.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Seriously peoples, what's with all the hatein' on Nickleback.
I did fan the pickle that was trying to beat the Nickleback fan base, on face book.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Nickleback sucks, that's why.







NBC dropped coverage right before Nickleback came out, at least they got SOMETHING right with the coverage.








Laura was saying that she's never paid attention to the Olympics before, and she was really into it this year. I thought the games were fantastic, so many close calls and great competition. I'm not a "teary-eyed" kind of guy but there were several times were I was a little flustered. Also funny to watch big burly guys like the Bobsled team getting all tear-eyed. 
And yeah, 50k cross-country race, 31 miles, and it came down to 3 tenths or something at the end.








USA winning the Nordic combined. WTF?
Amazing hockey game at the end too, and I'm almost glad that USA didn't win, it would have probably been pretty ugly. Silver ain't bad either.








Somehow I have a feeling that the Sochi games will have a very different feel to them. But I can't wait.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, and hi everybody. Back to Columbus this week too. They are really working me here....
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

monday


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nickelback








The Guess Who http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I Mother Earth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Tea Party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Neil Young http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Protest the Hero http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cryptopsy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So many great Canadian bands, and then there's Nickelback.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

atm, looking like the scirocco deal might fall through! i don't know if it's the right investment for me at the moment, going to college in the fall where i can't even keep a car... 
i'm still figuring things out for now, but i was a little turned off when i saw that the owner of the car make a classified thread about parting it out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_i'm still figuring things out for now, but i was a little turned off when i saw that the owner of the car make a classified thread about parting it out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hmmmm. Page 172 needs a pic of one.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Nickelback








The Guess Who http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I Mother Earth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Tea Party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Neil Young http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Protest the Hero http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cryptopsy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So many great Canadian bands, and then there's Nickelback.









It occurred to me awhile back that I subconsciously listen to a lot of canadian and european bands. It took me a long time until I knew Rush and Neil Young were canadian. I'm guessing there are still bands that I am listening to that are canadian. Anyway, canadian bands FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, nice pic of the 172, Daun


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
It occurred to me awhile back that I subconsciously listen to a lot of canadian and european bands. It took me a long time until I knew Rush and Neil Young were canadian. I'm guessing there are still bands that I am listening to that are canadian. Anyway, canadian bands FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, nice pic of the 172, Daun









Well, obviously I have no issue with that! Daun, nice looking plane! I'm tracking an Airbus at 34 000 over the Atlantic ATM, Miss Waterfall has opted to GET to Florida instead of trusting that sketchy Westy. But the adventure begins there; they're looking to pick up a used BVW there and drive it back. And yes, that's BVW. The kind a lot of you have in your driveway. We'll see what her buddy ends up with...it'll be one or the other; he's looking for a VeeDub or Bimmer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Nickleback sucks, that's why.







NBC dropped coverage right before Nickleback came out, at least they got SOMETHING right with the coverage.








Brendan

They just pushed back to after the news. I turned on the tv at 11:35 to see those douchebags and immediately changed the channel.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Nickelback








Rush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So many great Canadian bands, and then there's Nickelback.









I'm with you on Rush, but I either don't know or don't like the others. 
However there are:
Ion Dissonance
thisquietarmy
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
A Silver Mt. Zion
Skinny Puppy
Misery Signals
Comeback Kid
The Infinite Machine
Great Lake Swimmers
Gorguts
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

God, is it ever worth selling crap on this website?
I've had a mk4 CAI for sale for a month. Some guy agrees to buy it for $90, it's been two weeks and he finally sent me the cash, and it's only $80.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

wait.. you had a CAI for mk4 ?!?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

This thing off my mk4: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...92358
It lasted a week under my ownership before I just put the airbox back in.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

oh.. yeah.. nevermind. lol. 
i'd take a real cai for my vr...


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Okay, What's a cai? In other news, the demolishing is over and most of the crud has been hauled out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have needed to numb the pain in my legs though







God bless the brewers of Quebec







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Cold air intake.
Silly Mk4 owners.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cold air intake.
Silly Mk4 owners.
















i'm putting scirocco wheels on my mk4....


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Cold air intake.
Silly Mk4 owners.
















I was thinking Air Intake, but could only come up with Calibrated for the "C", which I knew was a cross reference from my other acronyms bank.







MS has a big set of three letter things, but CAI? I was stuck.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_ MS has a big set of three letter things, but CAI? I was stuck.

I'm sure tuning MS gave you a whole set of four letter things, too.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm with you on Rush, but I either don't know or don't like the others. 
However there are:
Ion Dissonance
thisquietarmy
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
A Silver Mt. Zion
Skinny Puppy
Misery Signals
Comeback Kid
The Infinite Machine
Great Lake Swimmers
Gorguts
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't know Misery Signals was Canadian. I'm not too much into them, but I really dig the guitar work on their song Anchor.
But yeah, there's a lot of great bands from there, no matter what you like.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
But yeah, there's a lot of great bands from there, no matter what you like.

You don't have to tell me. The Toronto music scene is pretty tight-knit, and I've had a chance to hang out with a few people in and around the Broken Social Scene collective, which I think includes members of half the bands in the Ontario and Quebec








Unfortunately, none of that _actual talent_ was presented to the world yesterday.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

my boy is Djing in Toronto next friday.... Ragga Jungle!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_God, is it ever worth selling crap on this website?
I've had a mk4 CAI for sale for a month. Some guy agrees to buy it for $90, it's been two weeks and he finally sent me the cash, and it's only $80.









It's rarely worth it, IMO. I just advertise the stuff I'm selling in the Rocky Mountain FS/WTB thread and Craigslist. I had a partout thread in the Mk3 parts forum that went to 8 pages or so, and I still had over half the parts left. Local sales are the way to go for me.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
It's rarely worth it, IMO. I just advertise the stuff I'm selling in the Rocky Mountain FS/WTB thread and Craigslist. I had a partout thread in the Mk3 parts forum that went to 8 pages or so, and I still had over half the parts left. Local sales are the way to go for me.

I agree to a point. I tried offloading a bunch of good stuff at swap meets, etc.. I hardly sold anything. A bag of door handle parts and about 10 stickers for our club.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

It's so very wrong. I'm getting a bit excited already. Probably because work has begun or Hasselhoff.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You don't have to tell me. The Toronto music scene is pretty tight-knit, and I've had a chance to hang out with a few people in and around the Broken Social Scene collective, which I think includes members of half the bands in the Ontario and Quebec








*Unfortunately, none of that actual talent was presented to the world yesterday.*


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Serena ryder - Sisters Of Mercy. 
She has such an awesome voice.








Spiral Beach - Made Of Stone 
So much swing in that song, and the guitar is sooo cool.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:44 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Thanks Marc, I was so bored.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Boredom.... At least its close to going home time. tick_tick...








Oh, and I had GREAT weekend with friends and the Audi! Can't complain about 4 adults, a trunk full and still got just under 30MPG!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Posted from my local forum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqJozWY8eII


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Boredom.... At least its close to going home time. tick_tick...








Oh, and I had GREAT weekend with friends and the Audi! Can't complain about 4 adults, a trunk full and still got just under 30MPG!!









I can truthfully say that I am never bored. So I would suggest that you teach high school and marry a manic. That should take care of the boredom.







Though we are all married to manics, they just happen to have four wheels. Or in the preCincy prep period, somewhere less than four....
Hey, just curious, how many of your cars are off their wheels right now? Mine are all wearing four, oddly enough...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Mines sitting up on jackstands, the wheels are still on I just don't want it to freeze into the floor.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Hey, just curious, how many of your cars are off their wheels right now? Mine are all wearing four, oddly enough...

Strangely enough ALL of my vehicles are on all 4's. The only one not on the "ground" is the Jetta, and its on ramps.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

^^^ that even includes the Mk3 parts car for the Mk1 rocco!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Hey, just curious, how many of your cars are off their wheels right now?

Well, all of mine are on all four at the moment. However, after the appraisals are done today, the 16v will likely go up in the air so I can pull the front suspension.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

all of mine are sitting on their own feet at the moment


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i have four BBS E30 MotorSportrader Racing Wheels assembled and sitting next to me in my office, for the first time i have all four put together, and its really more beautiful than i could have ever imagined. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Hey, just curious, how many of your cars are off their wheels right now? Mine are all wearing four, oddly enough...

My B5 is on the stands, with the axle pulled, waiting patiently for the new CV boot kit to arrive. This is the 3rd new CV boot in as many years of ownership.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Well you can send them my way

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Pictures or it didnt happen










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:28 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Oh, THX for the video clip







It's amazing on dialup...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

I just tracked my box-o'-parts via UPS.com. I ordered from AutohausAZ in Pheonix, 2 day air to Denver, CO.
Guess what? It's in Louisville, KY.








Edit: It just left Louisville!










_Modified by CodeMan at 2:57 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cathy, do you use FireFox?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Oh, THX for the video clip







It's amazing on dialup...

it's not a video clip just an animated jpg


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

she's on dialup, so that 2.5 meg file took a very long time to DL.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Serena ryder - Sisters Of Mercy. 

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:44 AM 3-2-2010_

Oops, the Sisters of Mercy thing got me for a moment, but wrong one. Thought it was 
this one:
The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Oops, the Sisters of Mercy thing got me for a moment, but wrong one. Thought it was 
this one:
The Sisters of Mercy[./url]






No, that was the Leonard Cohen song that Miss Serena was signing. Talking about Canadian music here you know ...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well i got to drive the scirocco tonight, and im pretty sure the trans is officially completely shot.








doesnt help that i had a terrible day at work- its always frustraing when you end up causing more work than you've done in a day. but this was one of those days. 
and soon as i get paid the rocco will be getting towed back to work wilst i sort out the title/tag messes that have been created by the two cars.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ 


I sent you a PM good sir.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Cathy, do you use FireFox?

I've used that and IE, both suck for me. I can't update easily, and in general I just suffer a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And video, animated anything...it all comes down as disjointed flickers of what others see. So I usually don't waste the click. ell, I have to put an accelerator on to pixellate images so it's "faster". I see a lot of mosaics.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

things are so back and forth right now...
the 87 16v may be mine


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_things are so back and forth right now...
the 87 16v may be mine

Welcome to the roller coaster ride that is Scirocco ownership. The "right one" will find you, so don't worry. If this one isn't it, there's another better one waiting to reveal iteslf.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Welcome to the roller coaster ride that is Scirocco ownership. The "right one" will find you, so don't worry. If this one isn't it, there's another better one waiting to reveal iteslf.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is so true!
Wow, I don't check for a day and I miss a page and a half of information. I have been to busy outside to be inside. The weather is warming up and the snow is melting. I ordered a bunch of parts for the 16V and they are on thier way. Nothing fancy, just general maintenance parts.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

i'm so excited about THIS car though... it has so much potential!








going to try and bring a local dub enthusiast out to the car with me and see if he can help me out!
(also, an update on the status of the car in question; the owner tells me that he changed the grounds which he thought were causing the problem and now the car turns over and the starter clicks but it doesn't actually start. he thinks that it might be a connection to the starter...?)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Drawing cabinets. YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone up to today?

Well, I'm uploading pictures for ya! And taking a night off from demolishing stuff. Here's the carnage part way along:








I displaced the residents of this nice housing project...sealed that up with fresh vapour barrier too.








I know, ewwwww. Country life, what can I say? So as I was tearing up floor the boy was installing the new one. It's lookng better down there, but the furniture needs some rearranging once the carpet goes in:








So work was fun this afternoon becuase my little blackand tan warriors arrived:








And I got my kids to release them. This is a big deal for some of them, since they are very bugophobic. They won't be when I'm done with them.







"Fly away home" and make some hungry babies to eat the bad bugs








v








Integrated pest management FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Well, I'm uploading pictures for ya! And taking a night off from demolishing stuff. 

Looks like it's coming along nicely. 
I have spent the evening reading and doing paperwork for work. I'm all caught up now and finished my book. Now I've nothing to do but hang out online and watch t.v. 
One more day of work, then a three day weekend which will mean clean the house and prepare for Daun's arrival on Monday. I must sort through both garages and find all the tools so we can work on the MK1. Things are scattered in way to many places. The downside of having two garages and a basement.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone up to today?


now that I'm home for the evening, got some porkchops cooked up, a little rice about to be done, and now am browsing the 'tex while I wait for Jen to get home


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
I've used that and IE, both suck for me. I can't update easily, and in general I just suffer a lot.










well, if you can stand firefox, and invest the time to download an add-on, AdBlock Plus is awesome







you can strip all the ads of pages, and it helps to speed up page load times


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i use firefox and an add-on called noscript. takes a little getting used to, but it basically protects you completely from having any scripts run in the background of a page with out you OKing it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

Pool Mapping is DONE Dude. WOOT!
And I figured out the slack cable issue, WOOT! 
And I can prove we didn't destroy the dummy bundle Double WOOT!
And no one here has any clue what I'm talking about, triple WOOT!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
well, if you can stand firefox, and invest the time to download an add-on, AdBlock Plus is awesome







you can strip all the ads of pages, and it helps to speed up page load times

To be honest, I do appreciate the suggestions, but I'm not likely to do anything. It's just never gone well, and I don't see the point of wasting more time for a bad result. Every new thing I DL doesn't come down uncorrupted and just slows things down even more. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
I have spent the evening reading and doing paperwork for work. I'm all caught up now and finished my book. Now I've nothing to do but hang out online and watch t.v. 


And tomorrow is Thursday. Hmmmm.

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_One more day of work, then a three day weekend which will mean clean the house and prepare for Daun's arrival on Monday. I must sort through both garages and find all the tools so we can work on the MK1. Things are scattered in way to many places. The downside of having two garages and a basement. 

Kinda like having a garage and three hangars.







Lookin' forward to the mini-trip. Now if I could just get Lisa (or anyone else) to trade me a week from Saturday off so I could go visit Cathy for a few days.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Pool Mapping is DONE Dude. WOOT!
And I figured out the slack cable issue, WOOT! 
And I can prove we didn't destroy the dummy bundle Double WOOT!
And no one here has any clue what I'm talking about, triple WOOT!










I have a bit of an idea. How long till you get to come back to the correct hemisphere?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

At least another weekk before I can come back


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Cathy did you get tips from Mike Holmes on your remodeling project??


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_









I see your MKIV and raise you a Caddy


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

love marks lil truck. so sick.








hopefully sometime next year i will have a few mike gilbert shots of my own.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cathy is gonna hate you guys


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Anybody in /around Montgomery AL?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Cathy is gonna hate you guys










im not exactly loved in this forum anyways.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Cathy is gonna *love* you guys









Beautiful pictures are never a problem.







PLus they're smaller files tham videos/animations.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

We got a new DSLR today. Hopefully we'll make it out to Cincy so I can take some great pics of all the cars. It's going to make my dad and I awhile to figure out everything on it, though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_We got a new DSLR today. Hopefully we'll make it out to Cincy so I can take some great pics of all the cars. It's going to make my dad and I awhile to figure out everything on it, though. 

Whadja get. whadja get???


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Cathy did you get tips from Mike Holmes on your remodeling project??



She's probably running around in Carhart overalls bitching about the quality of the previous carpenter and telling everyone to "Do it right."


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_

She's probably running around in Carhart overalls bitching about the quality of the previous carpenter and telling everyone to "Do it right."

if I ever get to build a home I am getting Mike to be the general contractor
his show is on my Tivo schedule watch it everyday


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
his show is on my Tivo schedule watch it everyday

Holme's on Home's production company rents their office space from my employer. I changed some of their light bulbs yesterday. Apparently Mike Holmes can't do that


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Holme's on Home's production company rents their office space from my employer. I changed some of their light bulbs yesterday. Apparently Mike Holmes can't do that









I hope you did it right.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Whadja get. whadja get???

Canon Eos 50D with a Canon 18-135mm lens and a EW-73B lens hood. He took some pictures while I was at work today - it takes amazing photos! 


_Modified by Nataku at 7:34 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Canon Eos 50D with a Canon EW-73B lens. He took some pictures while I was at work today - it takes amazing photos! 


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

that's awesome , i picked up a Canon 7D in December... i luuuuuv it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

A pic of the camera or a pic taken with said camera?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_A pic of the camera or a pic taken with said camera? 


Whichever you want.










p4click


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pfft, Canon


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Pool Mapping is DONE Dude. WOOT!
And I figured out the slack cable issue, WOOT! 
And I can prove we didn't destroy the dummy bundle Double WOOT!
And no one here has any clue what I'm talking about, triple WOOT!









So true. But we're all very happy for you, aren't we guys!?!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

Morning


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
So true. But we're all very happy for you, aren't we guys!?!
















And thank you for your support.
Working Saturday again


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

OK, so after the 5th e-mail/facebook message about my well being.
I am fine, I didn't even know there was an earthquake yesterday, it was on the south end of Taiwan, I learned about the quake from all my friends asking if I was OK.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*








Good morning.
It's Friday


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_that's awesome , i picked up a Canon 7D in December... i luuuuuv it.









I just bought a used 40D, and so far I've barely scratched the surface of the manual...but so far it's doing a better job than my XTi. I'll send it in for cleaning and adjusment and keep it (with a nifty 50 on it) as a hard duty digital. I was looking at the 50D but avia$ion got in the way. Trying to stash enough money for a lens though. Hopefully my tax return will cover that.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

F Canon!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and crap, forgot to bring my camera to work today, was going to take some pictures of a connector pin I am trying to source :\


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

with so much drama in the lbc its kinda hard being snoop d o double g


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm so glad it's Friday, its been a long week. I get to help replace the front wheel bearings on an '89 Jetta tomorrow... and deliver this little guy to his new Scirocco home


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_F Canon! 










Haha, we were actually looking into a Leica or Ricoh, but my dad got this brand new from his friend at work for really cheap. I guess his friend wanted to upgrade already and he hadn't even taken the camera out of the box! Beats the hell out of the Kodak Easyshare we were using previously.











_Modified by Nataku at 9:48 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## blacktip007 (Jan 24, 2001)

breaker breaker..anyone got their ears on good buddy...LOL


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Haha, we were actually looking into a Leica or Ricoh, but my dad got this brand new from his friend at work for really cheap. I guess his friend wanted to upgrade already and he hadn't even taken the camera out of the box! Beats the hell out of the Kodak Easyshare we were using previously.









mmm, leica. I still want to pick up a Mamiya, would love to have a medium-format film camera.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
mmm, leica. I still want to pick up a Mamiya, would love to have a medium-format film camera.

Mamiya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For film, my Nikon F2 is the beater camera. The Leica M6 w/ a 50mm Summicron-M lens is the baby. I've gotta dig both of them out again. Film photography kinda got put on the back burner when I started my eBay stuff and needed a digital camera - kinda got caught up in the ease of digital-ness. 
I got the M6 body back when I worked at the Salvation Army. Came in through the local donations. Got it for $10 and it came with the Leica leather case







Picked up the lens from a local pawn shop cheap because of the two small gouges in the top on the lens hood. Here's an old pic of it when I got the lens for it, probably about 5 years ago.








and here is the newest addition:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










That is a awesome pic!
As for me today, let's see got two packages in the mail. One of a Potter package so we all know what that means








Mike's finally home from Texas and I'm getting over my cold, and a three day weekend. Right now things are going good.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Stupid piece of **** eBay booted my listing for a damn "search manipulation". WTF. Thanks for cheating me out of $80+ I was supposed to make this week. Gah..... 



_Modified by Nataku at 2:52 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*









18MegaPixel
1080p Video
???
Profit


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That's an awesome camera. 18mp....jeez, didn't even know they were up there!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

go look at the Hasselblad's







last time I did, they had one that was 50MP


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Nice cameras. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In other news, Maryland is considering dropping the front license plate requirement.
Too bad it isn't gonna happen, but I can hope, right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_F Canon! 









How come? I've enjoyed mine except my XTi, which I'd rate as "adequate". And that may just be a problem with that individual camera body, and I beat the **** out of it, so that probably doesn't help. Obviously there are other good makes out there. Each has its merits ands drawbacks. The guy I got my latest body from went back to Nikon. I think the prices are ridiculous for all of them.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
As for me today, let's see got two packages in the mail. One of a Potter package so we all know what that means










CANDY!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, it's 12:30 Sat afternoon here, and I'm at work, and the coax comm cable still isn't working right, but I truely suspect it's the original end that's the real culprit.
I know, I know, but I needed to vent.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I fail at computer programs. Can someone do an OT Photoshop for me? I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

this morning is going to be a good morning


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_this morning is going to be a good morning









Oh goodie! We all love to hear good news!! Be sure to take pictures..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

If anyone needs me, I'll be in the garage. It is that kind of day around here.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

A burglar broke into a house one night. He shined his flashlight around looking for valuables when a voice in the dark said,
'Jesus knows you're here.'
He nearly jumped out of his skin. He clicked his flashlight off and froze.
When he heard nothing more after a few seconds, he shook his head and continued.
Just as he pulled the stereo out to disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard:
'Jesus is watching you.'
Freaked out, he shined his light around, frantically looking for the source of the voice.
Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot.
'Did you say that?' he hissed at the parrot.
'Yep,' the parrot confessed, then squawked, 'I'm just trying to warn you that he is watching you.'
The burglar relaxed. 'Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?'
'Moses,' replied the bird.
'Moses?' the burglar laughed. 'What kind of people would name a bird Moses?'
'The kind of people that would name a Rottweiler Jesus.'


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ROBZUK)*

everything that could have gone wrong this morning went wrong and alas... the car is STILL NOT *^(%ING MINE.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that sucks


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_everything that could have gone wrong this morning went wrong and alas... the car is STILL NOT *^(%ING MINE.

Once again, may I point out that plans are for the weak. And once again, welcome to the roller coaster ride.
AT least nothing went wrong for me this morning. Which was a good thing for the sleepy residents below. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What a gorgoeus day!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Quick question, not related to Sciroccos at all.
My Dad's 4Runner (1987 SR-5, 22R-E engine) makes a loud knocking sound when running. It was that way when he bought it. We replaced the timing chain/tensioner/guides, which didn't fix it (it needed to be done anyway, the plastic guides were broken), we thought it was the rod bearings, so he replaced those this morning. That still did not fix the problem. When turning the engine by hand, it stops at a certain spot. We put a magnetic retriever through the spark plug holes to see if there was anything in there, but came up with nothing.
Any other ideas?


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Quick question, not related to Sciroccos at all.
My Dad's 4Runner (1987 SR-5, 22R-E engine) makes a loud knocking sound when running. It was that way when he bought it. We replaced the timing chain/tensioner/guides, which didn't fix it (it needed to be done anyway, the plastic guides were broken), we thought it was the rod bearings, so he replaced those this morning. That still did not fix the problem. When turning the engine by hand, it stops at a certain spot. We put a magnetic retriever through the spark plug holes to see if there was anything in there, but came up with nothing.
Any other ideas?

Aerosol cheese. It cures most things.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*









figured I'd go take the '80 for a spin down to Gordy's and pick up a part I need for the '76. Got in the car, remembered that I still didn't have the trigger settings quite right, so I thought I'd adjust things, just to see if I could get it running a bit better







now the battery is dead and the car isn't starting







looks like it'll be next weekend before I'll be driving it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
Aerosol cheese. It cures most things.









True enough.
In other news, I actually drove a Scirocco today! For real, not in/out of the driveway.
I tested the cold start valve on the black one today, to find that it was not functioning at all. So, since the silver one starts just fine, I borrowed the cold start valve from that. It now starts up pretty easily, but still wants to stall after idling for a couple of seconds. It definitely runs very rich, so I'm guessing that the PO cranked up the fuel mixture to get it to start when the cold start valve wasn't working. 
So, with that (kind of) straightened out, I went for a little drive.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I think this page needs more pictures.
We got the MK1 this far:








Before we had to do this again:








So I put her back in the garage (pushed actually) and got this one out:








I changed the spark plug wires, distributor cap, and added oil:








And we went driving, Spring is on it's way!!!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

That right there is the awesomeness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I ran out of steam after my "therapy" session and a rousing session of "putting away laundry". Which ended as "napping with grey cats". I had been considering a bath for a certain filthy MkI, but there were four big trucks in the way. My son's friends are ********, even the girls.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

we need more pics


















_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 3:58 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_we need more pics

Yes we do!


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

A sight rarely seen!








Don't think that I've ever posted that pic.


_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 5:15 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*

#10 Wonderful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I think this page needs more pictures.


Agreed.
I soooo want to drive a 'rocco up on Monday, but the 16v is still in storage and Dieter needs a wheel bearing.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I am loving this warm weather, we have the BMW and the Rocco back out. Both have had work done today and been around the block. I even got to take the Rocco to Home Depot to get some parts for the BMW. As always, she is the BMW support vehicle. 
I love Spring time.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

rocco is still in storage for another month or so.... however the cabby is running strong. Gotta get some miles on her before we'll feel comfortable driving cross country. Ever since the new distributor she's been awesome.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Nothing goes smoothly there is always some ridiculous snag that leaves me sciroccoless. Its always a suprise I was so angry I couldn't even hear people talking to me because my car is all apart at my work where im rushed to get it out of the shop


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Quick question, not related to Sciroccos at all.
My Dad's 4Runner (1987 SR-5, 22R-E engine) makes a loud knocking sound when running. It was that way when he bought it. We replaced the timing chain/tensioner/guides, which didn't fix it (it needed to be done anyway, the plastic guides were broken), we thought it was the rod bearings, so he replaced those this morning. That still did not fix the problem. When turning the engine by hand, it stops at a certain spot. We put a magnetic retriever through the spark plug holes to see if there was anything in there, but came up with nothing.
Any other ideas?

Did you do a compression test? A bad lifter? Piston slap, the bore is bigger than the piston so it slaps from side to side. A ridge in one of the cylinder bores?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Did you do a compression test? A bad lifter? Piston slap, the bore is bigger than the piston so it slaps from side to side. A ridge in one of the cylinder bores?

Yeah sounds to me like a compression test or a bore scope are the next 2 tools needed before pulling the head. Sorry man...


----------



## tictactone (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*

too bad callaway doesnt make these anymore, theyre literally 3 exits down the highway from me and all i ever see there is corvettes and their race car


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Piston slap, the bore is bigger than the piston so it slaps from side to side. 

Or any GM 60* V-6 every time you cold-start.








Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

So slow in here today...I can't wait to get off work and play with the Scirocco.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Yeah, and I have two problems. One is that this is still on not just the same page, but nearly the SAME POST as when I left. Like what the hell? (Okay, make that three problems. I have no







but THAT will change right quick)
Anyone want to guess what the other problem is?







No, it's not a girl thing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Snowing up there?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, looks like we've hit the turning point. Forecast says we're gonna be in the mid 40's all week with a couple shots at 50 throughout the week. Goodbye below zero!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I might be able to bust the doors on the storage unit open this week!! Need to show the 82 to a guy thats interested and start getting things in order to build brake and fuel lines for the mk1.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Well, looks like we've hit the turning point. Forecast says we're gonna be in the mid 40's all week with a couple shots at 50 throughout the week. Goodbye below zero! 

Sounds like Scirocco time!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_Yeah, and I have two problems. One is that this is still on not just the same page, but nearly the SAME POST as when I left. Like what the hell? 

Apparantly with the abundance of good weather in much of the snow belt, many of us elected to go outside rather than sit in front of the computer. I did, and I'm guessing you did too. Pics after we get back from dinner.

_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_(Okay, make that three problems. I have no








but THAT will change right quick)
Anyone want to guess what the other problem is?







No, it's not a girl thing









No grey cat on your lap.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, i'm stuck in front of the computer because I'm working this weekend. Otherwise I'd either be at the storage unit or doing work on the Audi.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Sounds like Scirocco time!









Yup, I can't wait. This week or next week's project will be to clean out all the **** out of my dad's garage so I can store my car there. That way, Amber's car can he at her house. My dad's garage has a whole family of mice living in there, so it's not a Scirocco-friendly environment. Amber's garage has one mouse. I need to take care of that too. I found a nest made in the engine compartment of my Scirocco a few weeks ago. Grrr....I hope no wires have been chewed!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Working weekends is kind of a bummer. I'd rather hang with friends instead.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Working weekends is kind of a bummer. I'd rather hang with friends instead.

TRUTH! Or be with my Sciroccos!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Beautiful weather here this weekend. Did a few things outside and did quite a bit indoors too. Hopefully it's warm next weekend and I'll finish the last few things on my mother-in-law's garage that winter put a stop to.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
TRUTH! Or be with my Sciroccos!

Totally! I miss driving mine.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

own








The weather was nice here before the rain started, but the Scirocco got some nice driving time today and yesterday.










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 7:45 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_own









Hah! It's about time! Next page FTW


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Snowing up there?

Nope, that's not it at all. And I have a grey cat, so that's not it either.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Well, my dad pulled the head off his 4Runner today. There were a veritable multitude of metal chunks in cylinder #1 (no idea how they got in there) that had been crushed between the piston and the head so many times you can't even tell what the pieces were from. So the motor is completely done at this point. Which sucks.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Princess Update here: 
I've moved on or well graduated from elementary school to high school. Not too thrilled about waking up early but loving the kids and the ease of instruction/management. Learning cool stuff like stained glass, screen printing, jewelry making adn such while I am there. I have 2 photo classes and one painting/drawing class per day. Other than that not much else new...

All you Philly crowd people out there, your city/area will be graced with my presence this summer as i'm working at a summer camp there in Newtown Square at the Episcopal Academy or something like that so my residence will be malvern/villanova area this summer...
The dr visited this weekend which was fun as usual... nothing else new... still rocking my new(3month old )car which was my graduation gift from college but unfortunatly its not a scirocco but a hyundai accent hatchback hahaha oh well....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Good to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd take an Accent over a Crapalier any day.








My Dad is actually contemplating swapping the VR from his Passat into the 4Runner.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Snowing up there?

I went to an outdoor BBQ last night, and had a few beers on a patio downtown this afternoon. So... definitely not.
Only Canadians would think a sunny day with a high of 45˚ counts as summer


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, my dad pulled the head off his 4Runner today. There were a veritable multitude of metal chunks in cylinder #1 (no idea how they got in there) that had been crushed between the piston and the head so many times you can't even tell what the pieces were from. So the motor is completely done at this point. Which sucks.

That does suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif On the plus side, if you wait a week or two, they'll likely have a recall for it.








In other news, my life just did not suck this weekend. I got in 2.5 hours in EACH of these!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And that did not help the filthy pig nature of my MkI. No worries, it's all mud, not salt. See how disgusting your car gets if you drive it in the winter? I honestly do NOT feel like I've stored this car at all this winter, which ROCKS!








And it was warm enough to resolve the grime situation though. What a rare and beautiful weekend it was! Klaus is clean and quietly leaking various fluids all over my shop floor next to his clean, pudgy younger sister. 








So my problem. Seems there is a traction issue in the cool air.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by two16Vs at 6:07 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Monkey made it safely to it's new home.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

yay for monkey!!
HEHE, twss


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

This page is getting full of AWESOME! Let's bring on the Rocco pictures eh? I figure you guys and hot chicks were out driving yesterday...so let's see the proof! Nataku and I have done our part...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, went on a 400+ mile VW Cruise yesterday, drove the diesel, I am sore from all the bouncing around


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_








figured I'd go take the '80 for a spin down to Gordy's and pick up a part I need for the '76. Got in the car, remembered that I still didn't have the trigger settings quite right, so I thought I'd adjust things, just to see if I could get it running a bit better







now the battery is dead and the car isn't starting







looks like it'll be next weekend before I'll be driving it

I wondered what happed to ya. I would have loved to gone for a drive but the rear tire on the silver car is showing steel so it is parked till I can get her some new shoes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, went on a 400+ mile VW Cruise yesterday, drove the diesel, I am sore from all the bouncing around









Yikes...bad for the kidneys I think.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and arms, and back, and head, and legs.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got my new printer at work


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

If ink for my puny HP printer is $60 for one color and one black, I can't even fathom what ink for that monster would cost!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Woah! That thing is a monster!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_If ink for my puny HP printer is $60 for one color and one black, I can't even fathom what ink for that monster would cost!









the ink sits in that box to the left of the printer


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

There are 5 mk1 scirocco's at the top of the classifieds.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Apparently this has arrived today. Can't wait to see it for myself!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_If ink for my puny HP printer is $60 for one color and one black, I can't even fathom what ink for that monster would cost!









the ink for our printer really isn't bad. In the average cartridge for a desktop printer, there is ~3ml of ink. So, 2 cartridges, with 6ml total of ink, for you, would be ~$10/ml. We get the ink for this one in 1.5L bags, and it only runs ~$0.19/ml.









_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Woah! That thing is a monster!

It is, and before today, I thought our old 64" printer was huge

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_the ink sits in that box to the left of the printer








almost, the box on the floor is an air scrubber, the box hanging from the left-hand end of the printer, is where the 8 ink bags go


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

after all that, the scirocco is mine! i'll take pictures of it in the morning and post them... it's going to be fun to get my hands dirty!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Now THAT is a printer!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Apparently this has arrived today. Can't wait to see it for myself!


Brian haz big gun now?








An investigation is in order, I think


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Oh geez! 
Is that yer buddy in the wood chipper?
Oh yeah, geez, doncha'know.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_got my new printer at work































What brand? I used to work for a company that made those big frame printers, mostly the drum style but also some very big continuous feed monsters, we had a banner across the production floor from the grandaddy 192" ink-jet, the banner one piece 6' high and 68' long, the floor manager was so proud, like a new parent.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Brian haz big gun now?








An investigation is in order, I think


















LOL, I thought this was the chit chat thread. So I guess it's actually the guns thread. I am Canadian, so I will be hesitant to talk about my big guns. But make no mistake, Canadians are well armed. (Seriously, I'll probably be in the market for another one when I retire, I really want some wild turkey in my oven....yum yum yum yum yum!)
And I LOVE Fargo! 


_Modified by two16Vs at 1:48 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (two16Vs)*

















Any more pictures.



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:19 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
What brand? I used to work for a company that made those big frame printers, mostly the drum style but also some very big continuous feed monsters, we had a banner across the production floor from the grandaddy 192" ink-jet, the banner one piece 6' high and 68' long, the floor manager was so proud, like a new parent.


Seiko ColorPainter H-104S


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_There are 5 mk1 scirocco's at the top of the classifieds.










well, they did make more MKI's than MKII's.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

well, they did make more MKI's than MKII's.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i also think that MKII's are better looking and just better cars over all. 

_*runs and hides from the angry mob*_


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Coffee Powered Scirocco*

Sorry if this got posted elsewhere already.
Looks like someone ruined a perfectly good car. 
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2010/03...-car/


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Coffee Powered Scirocco (ft6crt)*

Well, coffee should power the driver in my world....but anyway, my life still sucks.








I had to go to the city for a medical app't, so I couldn't go in to work ( WAH...... I was so sad too, LOL) BUT the worst part of it was that it's an hour drive each way, and it is still GORGEOUS out there! So I chose to drive that ratty old 79 of mine again. It was torture I tell you.







Still got that nagging traction problem!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Brian haz big gun now?








An investigation is in order, I think

























I still have the Fargo hat you gave me. Amber tried to destroy it multiple times, but it still lives!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_There are 5 mk1 scirocco's at the top of the classifieds.









That's 'cause mk1's are 5 times more frustrating to own than mk2's.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Coffee Powered Scirocco (ft6crt)*

Ford > New Scirocco


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Coffee Powered Scirocco (Amsterdam087)*

Is that 007's Ford? It's in his parking spot...it likely has interesting options in that case.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Coffee Powered Scirocco (Amsterdam087)*

Classy Ford! See some Europeans still know how to design a car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Andy Maass stopped by my Advance Auto Parts today! He was in town visiting family!
Stopped by and commented at the Scirocco. Realized that I was the guy with the map on my hood that stopped by in 2008! ANDY MAASS from Colorado! HOW SMALL IS THIS WORLD?!








Andy has a salvage area in Colorado near Boulder, which I have visited a few times...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

It's 9pm, pitch black and 40˚F out. I decided _now_ was the time to put the heater box back in the '75


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Awesome Timbo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a small world.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Andy Maass stopped by my Advance Auto Parts today! He was in town visiting family!
Stopped by and commented at the Scirocco. Realized that I was the guy with the map on my hood that stopped by in 2008! ANDY MAASS from Colorado! HOW SMALL IS THIS WORLD?!








Andy has a salvage area in Colorado near Boulder, which I have visited a few times...


And I can't even manage to get him on the Phone.


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Andy Maass stopped by my Advance Auto Parts today! He was in town visiting family!
Stopped by and commented at the Scirocco. Realized that I was the guy with the map on my hood that stopped by in 2008! ANDY MAASS from Colorado! HOW SMALL IS THIS WORLD?!








Andy has a salvage area in Colorado near Boulder, which I have visited a few times...










That picture makes me sad Timbo.







may be scarred for life. You should have had a disclaimer on it.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Rock out with your c*ck out/Jam out with your clam out








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

So, what's everyone doing today? 
Working?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Otto, is that you in the purple shirt?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what's everyone doing today? 
Working?









No "work" for me today, but plenty to do. I spent a couple of my days off this week on a short trip to Michigan to visit with JediLynne & her husband. I needed to meet the new family member:
















While the car appears to be solid, there are some spots of rust that need to be addressed very soon, specifically around the windows / windshield. I recommended a call to Vintage Rubber should be in her very near future. Furthermore, it sounds as if a heart transplant may be in order as there is a serious, deep metal-to-metal banging from within the bowels of the engine. The car will need some serious lovin' before hittin' the road, so Cincy is not likely in the cards for it this year.
So after that diagnosis, we moved on to other tech procedures on other Sciroccos, namely Lynne's 16v. Here she is changing spark plugs, turns out she didn't have enough "extention" in 3/8 drive, but luckily I travel with my toolbox. (FWIW Lynne, if you don't have the right tool, it's a good excuse to go shopping!)








Much of the remainder of the trip (like ALL day Tuesday) was dedicated to another hobby....








Today will be spent cleaning up the hangar and getting the front suspension apart on the 16v, providing I don't run out of time before a going-away gathering for a German friend tonight.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Coffee Powered Scirocco (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_



















I will say thats classy


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_
That picture makes me sad Timbo.







may be scarred for life. You should have had a disclaimer on it. 

Indeed. The fact that it's a green Mk1 makes it that much worse.








By the way Timob, did this particular car have a green interior? Hey.....I gotta ask! Who knows, I may actually find one someday.....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Ok. So i got on here to see those pics Daun. I knew they'd be up today. I am tired of diagnosing death. Between the engine in the car and a patient of mine today one of my co-workers suggested I play 6-6-6 as a lottery number.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

I drove my black car around quite a bit today.








I went over to a friend's house to help him change his timing belt. I realized when I was halfway there that I should've grabbed the camera. I realized once we were there and working on it that I should have brought the Bentley along, just in case.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmm, I made less money than I did last year, two out of my 3 employers from last year didn't take out any taxes and yet I'm getting back about 7 times what my refund last year was. I thought I'd owe money. I'm happy, but kinda nervous at the same time.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Otto, is that you in the purple shirt?

Yep, getting me some parts.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_











Bavarian flag http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

@ Lynne, nice cars! Good to see pics of them, and sounds like you had quite the day. I have a student dealing with the death of her sibling last week, and it's the fourth child in her family to die of the same thing. None of my business really, but you wonder what's going on in the household when they don't see a better option. 
Anyway, on to more cheerful stuff. Nice family there Lynne!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what's everyone doing today? 
Working?









Day off, did some spring cleaning around the house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No car content for me today.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I'm too far away from my car, but I did order some more parts for it, a CPU daughterboard to make my MSI a MSII, and a vr addon board.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what version board are you using?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

v2.2


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i actually made some progress on the car today. 
removed bumper rebar and brackets (guess y...)
removed all headlight wiring from the po- since his wiring rig was less than stellar
removed the borken engine mount, starter, battery and also umhooked the clutch cable- 
car is nearly ready for me to push it into the shop and get the transaxle out, thinking about pulling the engine while im at it and taking some time to clean and regasket most of it and replace any hoses that i have lying aroun


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_d'oh


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I want to ask on here too even tho I asked on my update page.
Will a larger late MK2 oem spoiler fit my early MK2 without having to swap out my whole rear hatch? 
Looking through the classifieds at pics of late MKII roccos with the wings off I do see a couple extra holes for the wing for the piece of rubber that extends up the sides of the hatch...could I modify the wing its self and cut off the longer extensions that go up the sides of the hatch?


_Modified by Granitethewolf at 2:39 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*









Morning guys!


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_I want to ask on here too even tho I asked on my update page.
Will a larger late MK2 oem spoiler fit my early MK2 without having to swap out my whole rear hatch? 
Looking through the classifieds at pics of late MKII roccos with the wings off I do see a couple extra holes for the wing for the piece of rubber that extends up the sides of the hatch...could I modify the wing its self and cut off the longer extensions that go up the sides of the hatch?

_Modified by Granitethewolf at 2:39 AM 3-11-2010_

I'm gonna say no. First, a decent spoiler should be preserved. Second they are foam, so I doubt that the innards are as dense as the outer layer, but I don't know that for sure. Colour on the outer layer will be different for sure due to the outside being weathered for 20+ years. Also, IMHO it would wreck the lines of it. So just drill the hole you need or find another hatch. The latter's likely not a bad idea anyway, since it gives you a spare.
In other news. My workplace offers SO many fun things. Today I hope to get my co-op students (with my assistance) to clean out the greenhouse pond. It's quite wide and deep actually, and it leaks. The cool?? part is that the pond plants have made a 12" deep fibrous mat of roots which wants to come up in one piece, and that mat is full of big sharp hunk of glass from when the roof broke. It's part way done, and was not a real lot of fun so far. I had to stay clean yesterday for interviews, but all bets are off today. It'll be gross.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

Woohoo!! Just heard back from my upholstery guy...nearly done....with a snag which I can resolve......SO!! This means potential for purple car driving next time there's a warm snap!!! Can't wait to see the new interior!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

morning everyone! today is another beautiful day here, but apparently we've got rain on the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

seriously, i WILL post pics of the car soon.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

You have a car?















My office's network is down today, I am twiddling my thumbs until I can get some work done. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Off to do the school thing again







I'm so sick of never having a day off. I'm getting SO mentally exhausted. I can't wait to drive Glenn again though







What's everybody else up to?
By the way, this is AMBER since brian seems to constantly FAIL at logging out.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

Thats a solid start man!!
I got to see my Scirocco's Tuesday!! Showed the 82 to a potential buyer, but I'm doubtful he will be able to come up with $$. No job and in school.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I'm having supper for breakfast and a couple of beers before going to bed. Gotta work tonight. Then I get to clean the garage up and get ready for the garage kegger!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
























eh, to me it just seems like there are too many things that you have to add on to the 2.2 boards for it to take advantage of all the great things MS can do


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_By the way, this is AMBER since brian seems to constantly FAIL at logging out.








So, you're saying you're incapable of logging out and back in? Do you make him get up and walk across the room to hand you a blanket that's sitting on a table 5 feet from you also? 
Just wanting to see if this is a common thing, or if it's just *my* wife...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ Do you make him get up and walk across the room to hand you a blanket that's sitting on a table 5 feet from you also? 


That's Amber to a T. Must be a female thing


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well it's Thursday and only one more day left in the week. Finally! Hopefully I will be less exhausted for the weekend and I can get to work on the MK1. There is plenty to do there. I'm just way to worn out when I get home from work.
Good news while in the office today I got to see the big "days off" calendar hanging on the wall and I am marked off for June 4, 5, 6th. I'm so happy they at least listened to me for that. Of course if I am still working there at that time it will be astounding.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, spend 2 hours on the phone this morning, learning how to write reports for SQL 2005, now I have a crap-ton of work ahead of me, got some GIANT reports to write.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^Just keep thinking "It's almost Friday".


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (Nataku)*

i have officially named her 'gloria'


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^Just keep thinking "It's almost Friday". 

It is my Friday! Head'n out of town for a Tourney tomorrow for the weekend.















-Dan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (MrPill)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (MrPill)*

Hey there, I'm pretty unmotivated tonight, but we had fun at work. Here's my co-op student and his GF, he's been working away at the pond for a few days now. It's slow nasty work, and you can see how happy he is about it...








I was the lucky one with the boots, so I got to go in the hole and saw through the roots. It was essentially a one foot deep solid mass of roots and muck with glass from when the roof broke and various "inclusions". For example a big construction type stapler...
Needless to say, it was alot of fun

















In other news, I am pretty happy with the "new" camera. The focus is much better than the last one, as seen in this crop from a much larger snapshot:








And then there is this vacation picture from Waterfall's Florida trip:








Seems plans are for the weak once again!


_Modified by punchbug at 6:34 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wasnt sure if I should start a new thread or not, but saw this and decided to post here. if i was wrong, I apologize.
My name is Trevor. I currently have a 99 mk3 jetta 2.slow that I daily, and a mk2 gti 16v that Im rebuilding the motor on. The reason Im posting is because I may have opportunity to trade the mk3 for a 88 16v scirocco and I want the experts' opinions.
You guys seem much more helpful and less likely to be d-bags about things so Im hoping to get a bunch of honest answers.
If this needs its own thread, let me know and I'll move it.
Thanks


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*

the answer to your question is Yes trade your mk3 for the Scirocco


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*

We are the same "d-bags", but last I checked there are far less Sciroccos than emmkay 3s and what you will find here is that we are all trying to see as many survive (and thrive) as possible. Welcome aboard.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*

We like to think of our forum as being populated by happy friendly helpful types, yes. And we like to think of MkIII Jettas too. We call them DONORS.








So decide if you want to drive something that introduces fun and a certain sense of adventure* to your life, and if you do...trade that Jetta and welcome! 
BTW, the only thing "wrong" with your post is, well. two things. First, it is sort of on topic, and we're not familiar with that concept. And second, there is no picture of that 16V








*by adventure, I mean random breakdowns....







and I have two 16Vs and an 8V, so I know tha drill. Some of them are great, others are needy. But they are ALL more fun than anything else you could drive.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:07 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
It is my Friday! Head'n out of town for a Tourney tomorrow for the weekend.















-Dan

Mine too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*

Not a bad looking car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

You have to remember that I bought this unit used, it was already assembled and tested good, but it was purchased as a MSI, I could have done almost everything I'm planning on doing without getting any of the extras I picked up, but I'm planning on doing more mods later.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We like to think of our forum as being populated by happy friendly helpful types, yes. And we like to think of MkIII Jettas too. We call them DONORS.








So decide if you want to drive something that introduces fun and a certain sense of adventure* to your life, and if you do...trade that Jetta and welcome! 
BTW, the only thing "wrong" with your post is, well. two things. First, it is sort of on topic, and we're not familiar with that concept. And second, there is no picture of that 16V








*by adventure, I mean random breakdowns....







and I have two 16Vs and an 8V, so I know tha drill. Some of them are great, others are needy. But they are ALL more fun than anything else you could drive.




sorry bout that. Heres the link to the scirocco:
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/....html
and:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4793755
Jetta pics:
















Dont have any better ones, but its a pretty standard vehicle except for the new light weight flywheel and clutch, the obd1 head and port and polish job. Otherwise 100% stock.
Alsmost had an 83 or 84 scirocco as my first car (cant remember exact year). Seller never got the title for it tho. Always kinda been fascinated by them though. 
I like that you dont see many of them, but it also worries me about finding parts that I need for it.
Bottom line is I need a reliable car for work tho. Im no stranger to vw's but I am not familiar with these, other than the stunning good looks, and the fact that my dad (former vw master tech from the late 70's through mid 90's) calls them "sh*t-rockets"


_Modified by urbancynic at 9:22 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*

...and your problem is what,exactly?








You either feel it or you don't. Older cars are easier to maintain and "make better" than new cars. Like I said before: you can't go get one new, and we are about preserving the breed. 
The only parts that you will find challenging to obtain are the body specific ones, and you will have fun (and meet many cool people along the way) obtaining them. 
GO!


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ok. thats what i figured. i will have to go look at it and see if i like it as much as i think i will. then work a deal with the owner.
thanks for your help.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Must....resist....urge...to...purchase...
http://minneapolis.craigslist.....html


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

you have 136,000 laying around?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Haha, not even close. Just wishful thinking....
Would be a cool ride. I've never seen one in person.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_i have officially named her 'gloria'

Cool, that name suits her. Gloria sent me a note and she wants new shoes.....but she's real happy that she's got a nice new owner! Congrats!

@urbancynic: That black beast looks like it's a good solid start. And mechanicals are not special on Sciroccos, you can mix and match from any older VW with similar powerplants/chassis components. So no worries there. Nope, the variables are really no different for our cars and any other, but they are old. So previous care will determine how much you have to put in to get it reliable. That's no different than any other 80's car.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Must....resist....urge...to...purchase...
http://minneapolis.craigslist.....html

Is it just me, or is this a WTF?! moment? i
Who puts an ad on craigslist to sell a car that costs as much as a house?
I'm pretty sure there are better venues for a car in that price range.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Happy Friday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I was thinking that too. Maybe Kijiji? OTOH, I guess you never know who's surfing CL.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

That's true, everybody is looking for a bargain these days.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
@urbancynic: That black beast looks like it's a good solid start. And mechanicals are not special on Sciroccos, you can mix and match from any *newer* VW with similar powerplants..

Fixed.








Cathy, your multiple vortex personalities are confusing me.















Brendan


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Camping thread started! Please leave chitchat here! I relly don't want to sort thru 100 pgs to get 3 campsites for 8 people.


















_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 4:23 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Fixed.








Cathy, your multiple vortex personalities are confusing me.















Brendan

Yeah, they're confusing me too. People keep sending me IMs on both....so I keep checking both and then I end up inadvertently posting on both. I think two16Vs is going into dormancy for a while....(after I check my IMs.....LOL)
In other news!!! Getting (most of) my seats for the purple car tomorrow!!! The DS one was rusted out internally, which is strange because the car is super clean otherwise. I'm wondering if it got a nice dose of seawater inside from a trip to the beach at some point. Anyway, I should have a different base lined up, so she'll be ready for the road by the time the weather's calling me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey people. just letting you know Im still alive. Scirocco hasnt moved in a while (since november actually), but it should be at cincy. hoping to fix the oil leak before then (thinking i blew a VC seal from how high on the motor Im seeing oil) and get my new wheels sorted before then
lets to do, no time to do it, and no place to work on the car - who ever said life was easy?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, they're confusing me too. People keep sending me IMs on both....so I keep checking both and then I end up inadvertently posting on both. I think two16Vs is going into dormancy for a while....(after I check my IMs.....LOL)



Ok. So I should IM you the daily update on this account now? I gotta know how to keep in contact with you. I don't know how I would survive without you to look up to.








I survived another week and am still employed. Yay for me. Yes it was in question there for awhile. Job stress sucks. Makes me want to drive the Scirocco. My "supervisor" says to me today "you know where you're going, you drive fast but you know where you're at" I took that as a compliment.


_Modified by jedilynne at 5:33 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_

Ok. So I should IM you the daily update on this account now? I gotta know how to keep in contact with you. I don't know how I would survive without you to look up to.









_Modified by jedilynne at 5:33 PM 3-12-2010_

Yep! You're likely the only one on the list who's shorter than me...mind you, we're BOTH looking up to most people here!!!







I just spent the evening mending my good old plaid work jacket. It's good for another 100,000 now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna give it a workout too, it's MARCH BREAK!!! WooHooo!!!!


_Modified by punchbug at 7:11 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

So now and then(like every couple/few months) I check out the regional forum for New England. I don't know why since for the most part the are MkIII-MkV owning asses, but I may come across some decent local people or a show. I see a post about cruising to Waterfest from the Bangor area which is my area. I check it out and it's a girl who works at the local VW dealership and they dump on her for it being too early for that. I of course, commented they should lighten up and relax and comment that a week after our big gathering we are already talking about the next. So what does the moderator do? Locks it. What a bunch of asses!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i have a reallllly beat (and i mean BEAT) set of tear drops i could put on her, but i'd have to put tires on them. maybe soon! i have to really inspect them well and decide whether or not they're even worth using


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_So now and then(like every couple/few months) I check out the regional forum for New England. I don't know why since for the most part the are MkIII-MkV owning asses, but I may come across some decent local people or a show. I see a post about cruising to Waterfest from the Bangor area which is my area. I check it out and it's a girl who works at the local VW dealership and they dump on her for it being too early for that. I of course, commented they should lighten up and relax and comment that a week after our big gathering we are already talking about the next. So what does the moderator do? Locks it. What a bunch of asses! 


SAD!







Good thing all of us here in the Scirocco forum are pretty badass


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Well it's Thursday and only one more day left in the week. Finally!

Nice. Heard about your Wednesday. Daaaaamn, that's freaky. My weekend is getting off to a sucky start.
I went along on our "job shadow" program this week, which in effect means riding with a flight crew for two days. All well and good except for the weather delays in CLT last night, which meant I missed my flight home.
So I ended up staying overnight in Charlotte, catching the first flight to Dayton this morning, which since it's Saturday, means I got back here at about 11:30. Did I mention that I still have to work my normal 11 hour shift this afternoon? Yeah, I had time to go home, shower, let the dogs out and have lunch, then back at work. I'll be off at 2:00 AM but with the time change, my morning is gonna be a late one.








To top things off, my DD (the Jetta TDI) has been borrowed due to a friend's Scirocco breaking down, so I'm driving the 15 mpg Tundra. The aforementioned Scirocco acted like the clutch cable snapped but the cable appears fine. The question is, was in the clutch assembly that let go or something else? He wants that diagnosed this weekend so he can get parts ordered.... so I don't know WHEN I'm gonna get the front suspension out of my 16v for warranty. (Tomorrow afternoon if I'm really really lucky.)
At least I have Sunday / Monday / Tuesday off....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I'll be off at 2:00 AM but with the time change, my morning is gonna be a late one.










I totally forgot about that!








I'm officially sick of this rain, too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I totally forgot about that!








I'm officially sick of this rain, too.

x2 on all accounts


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Daylight savings time...yet another reason to move to Arizona.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Daylight savings time...yet another reason to move to Arizona. 

Meh.
Human-melting heat, long drive to anywhere, retirees, rogue Vortex moderators (







)....all reasons not to.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well it's looking like I'll be staying here until the 27th, I'll find out for sure on Mon, evening for me morning for you guys. So I won't hit daylight savings time until almost April, when it's supposed to happen.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Meh.
Human-melting heat, long drive to anywhere, retirees, rogue Vortex moderators (







)....all reasons not to.









Ya know what...I've been there and it's not all that bad. Paul is good peeps, and if Lara will put up with me she'll put up with anyone.
You just have to adjust your schedule there; mornings and evenings instead of daytime.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

I'm sure it's nice, but I'm not going to move there to escape DST. Although I'd rather move there than Indiana. Although I guess that goes without saying.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Ah Indiana...I used to have to drive there to buy some Big Red soda. Why they don't sell that in Maine is a mystery to me.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

??Do they both not observe DST? And if so, has it always been that way?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I thought only AZ and HI didn't use DST.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_??Do they both not observe DST? And if so, has it always been that way?

I think Indiana may be doing it now, but I'm pretty sure they didn't in the past.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

We need to go to DST and stay there.
OMG will this day ever end! Sooooo past my appointed time with my pillow after being gone a few days.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Hey at least you get to go home to your own bed when the days over, I'm 2 weeks past that and it's looking like another 2 weeks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Hey at least you get to go home to your own bed when the days over, I'm 2 weeks past that and it's looking like another 2 weeks.

I would enjoy that traveling for work. As for not being in DST; I would think it would be kind of pita when dealing with others states. It's got to be a bit odd to ones living near the state borders that may do business etc with people in the other state.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Meh.
Human-melting heat, long drive to anywhere, retirees, rogue Vortex moderators (







)....all reasons not to.









The heat is not bad at all!! I'd rather spend all day in an Arizona 120 degree day than a Missouri 90 degree day!
First Paul banned me...








Then he chased me!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Happy Sunday to you all. Rainy Sunday as it may be for a lot of us I think. It really needs to stop raining here as the mud and tire tracks that are my side yard are never going to dry out if it keeps this up.
Yesterday we went to go down to Cabela's in the new 323. it decided to start acting funny and the check engine light came on (sorry, "service engine soon"). It then idled very funny and had a miss of some kind that I am assuming is computer controlled. So we took it home and I tried to disconnect the battery, hoping it would help re-set the computer. This did not work. So now we're going to have to take it in for service, some time this week. Which we won't have money to pay for until next week and I am not sure which car I can drive for work. This is why I hate new computer controlled cars.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hrm, looks like my server is not booting correctly, gonna spend my day figuring that one out


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hrm, looks like my server is not booting correctly, gonna spend my day figuring that one out









That sucks







Good luck!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Washed and waxed the GTI. It was long overdue. Now it's on three jackstands and the jack for change back to summer tires and an oil/filter change. How the hell does a jackstand, #4, just vanish? BTW, anyone know if jackstands have a recommended age before they shouldn't be used? Two, or I should say one since the other is missing, are about 20 years old now. They are in good shape and never really gave it a thought until I realized how old they are. Scirocco content: Started both '88s and let them run for a bit. Hadn't been run since early Nov and they started up on first try and ran great. They are ready for spring I think.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *urbancynic* »_wasnt sure if I should start a new thread or not, but saw this and decided to post here. if i was wrong, I apologize.
My name is Trevor. I currently have a 99 mk3 jetta 2.slow that I daily, and a mk2 gti 16v that Im rebuilding the motor on. The reason Im posting is because I may have opportunity to trade the mk3 for a 88 16v scirocco and I want the experts' opinions.
You guys seem much more helpful and less likely to be d-bags about things so Im hoping to get a bunch of honest answers.
If this needs its own thread, let me know and I'll move it.
Thanks



not gonna do it. the car was pissing oil from the back of the block at the head gasket, the exhaust leaked too. interior was trashed and the body was rough, but that didnt bother me as much as the mechanicals did.
He said the engine had been rebuilt 4 k ago, but it didnt look like it.
Normally I wouldnt care, but I need a driver.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*

Good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would have done the same, Scirocco or not.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would have done the same, Scirocco or not.


kinda wish it had been nicer tho. seem to really want one now that Ive sat in one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (urbancynic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urbancynic* »_
kinda wish it had been nicer tho. seem to really want one now that Ive sat in one.

They are highly addictive but seem to be hard to find in your neck of the woods...might be worth to take the drive up to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well I got the main part of my dad's garage cleaned out. Just need to get all the big stuff out (Scirocco, motorcycle, bikes...) and spray all the dirt/salt/mud off the floor. Then the tough part. Cleaning out all the junk up in the rafters. Having a Scirocco sitting directly underneath garden tools balancing on 2x4s 6' above isn't a very calming thought. That'll come midweek. I'm dreading it. 
On a positive note, it's 64 degrees and beautiful outside! I've officially broken out the shorts.










_Modified by Nataku at 3:52 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Okay, so here is the big question. What will take longer, with 2 people and appropriate tools for each job:
a) drop the engine/transmission in a MkI Scirocco (okay, let's make this easy..AND remove the steering column/brake booster)
b) change a low beam bulb in a Mk IV Scirocco (NewBeetle)
LMK what you think....and I will tell you the answer later.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so here is the big question. What will take longer, with 2 people and appropriate tools for each job:
a) drop the engine/transmission in a MkI Scirocco (okay, let's make this easy..AND remove the steering column/brake booster)
b) change a low beam bulb in a Mk IV Scirocco (NewBeetle)
LMK what you think....and I will tell you the answer later.









I changed a city bulb on the Golf this afternoon. You're better off doing the engine.
Jeep is officially for sale. Who wants to buy it?!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cathy, I vote A. Yay! Own! This calls for celebration!!!!
My fellow Scirocco friends, I am happy to say that I have officially *perfected* my Oatmeal Chocolate Chip cookie recipe!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy, I vote A. Yay! Own! This calls for celebration!!!!
My fellow Scirocco friends, I am happy to say that I have officially *perfected* my Oatmeal Chocolate Chip cookie recipe! http://media.firevortex.net/icons/custom/green/fv-green- [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I don't believe it for a second! And you know the only way to prove it is to provide us with cookies, for serious study of course. [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrin_upper.gif 
And Cathy, I bet it's easier to drop the engine/transmission. Especially on a MkI.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:09 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I've been drooling over this today :
http://portland.craigslist.org....html
Total sleeper.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Question for those of you with turbos. Does a motor with turbo typically use a little oil? Not large amounts, but maybe a quart over 5K. I use a little with the GTI and am curious about it. I also asked about in the FSI forum, along with a oil seepage in the turbos air intake, which is something new and seems odd to me. But I trust all of you and who knows what kind of responses I will get over there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I hear VAG ones do. I have people with VW and Audi turbo engines (1.8T, 2.8T etc) that come in occasionally to "top off".


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Question for those of you with turbos. Does a motor with turbo typically use a little oil? Not large amounts, but maybe a quart over 5K. I use a little with the GTI and am curious about it. I also asked about in the FSI forum, along with a oil seepage in the turbos air intake, which is something new and seems odd to me. But I trust all of you and who knows what kind of responses I will get over there. 

Well, this Mazdaspeed3 consumed 3.7L (of 3.9L) on one trip....
















My bug burns a little, I only add part of a quart once between changes. (She's got 300 000kms on her though) Klaus soils his bed a bit, but there's no change in the level from it. (His oil return line doesn't seal up well...gotta fix that) I'd say that my 16Vs burn as much as my turbos ever had, but my daily turbos have been diesels.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, this Mazdaspeed3 consumed 3.7L (of 3.9L) on one trip....


















Maybe so, but Denny isn't driving my car, therefore I don't think I'll lose THAT much.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, according to the time stamps, 1 hour 10 minutes for this engine OUT:








One hour and fifteen for the light, and here's proof that the engine stayed IN (plus I KNOW I didn't start snapping pics right when we started this mess):








It seems the engine was quicker. Who knew?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

You should stuff a vr in the nb.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I am making beer...I should have some homebrew for cincy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

You should feel lucky if your GTi is only consuming a quart every 5k miles. Working at the dealer I've seen much worse but vw doesent consider there to be "a problem" untill you're burning a quart every 1k








even our techs can't get nb headlights right







at least yours is the older design which is much better.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

lol. 
S'up Charles.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Chillen~!
Glad it's finally warming up here...... I can go commando again


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_You should feel lucky if your GTi is only consuming a quart every 5k miles. Working at the dealer I've seen much worse but vw doesent consider there to be "a problem" untill you're burning a quart every 1k








even our techs can't get nb headlights right







at least yours is the older design which is much better.

Someone said that in the FSI forum too. I feel better about it. It's inconsistent too. Sometimes it doesn't use any.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Someone said that in the FSI forum too. I feel better about it. It's inconsistent too. Sometimes it doesn't use any. 

thats how my gli behaves. im at 60k on that, most oil changes it dosent loose much if at all (5k intervals) but 2 oil changes ago I had to top up with 3/4 of a quart before the change. weird like that


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so here is the big question. What will take longer, with 2 people and appropriate tools for each job:
a) drop the engine/transmission in a MkI Scirocco (okay, let's make this easy..AND remove the steering column/brake booster)
b) change a low beam bulb in a Mk IV Scirocco (NewBeetle)
LMK what you think....and I will tell you the answer later.









That's a no brainer, it obviously takes longer to change anything in the engine compartment of a new beetle than it does to do almost anything on a Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_You should stuff a vr in the nb.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Well, it's not my bug, (hey, I do have other car freinds eh...and my bug gets lonely too). And I highly doubt that car will ever see a gas engine somehow.







Bugs should burn diesel anyway IMHO.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, it's not my bug, (hey, I do have other car freinds eh...and my bug gets lonely too). And I highly doubt that car will ever see a gas engine somehow.







New Bugs should burn anyway IMHO.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, it's not my bug, (hey, I do have other car friends eh...and my bug gets lonely too). And I highly doubt that car will ever see a gas engine somehow.







Bugs should burn diesel anyway IMHO.

Nope, fixed it for real. (And that was harsh







) 
If I didn't have MY bug, I'd be salting out a Rocco in the winter. It gets a nice summer nap, but in the winter, it's a very good thing to have around. And the owner of THAT bug is (surprisingly) gaining enthusiasm for it.









WARNING: Actual Scirocco content. Sensitive viewers are warned.
Yeah, so I'm full of breakfast beer and BPC. This means I've been "restoring" my (new to me) front calipers/carriers (finally) and seat frames are next...as well as a few misc. trim bits that look nasty. (I'd powder coat the carriers but I'm too lazy). I went into town early for provisions, and managed to drop a good chunk of change at Crap Tire for paint, BPC, oil and all that good stuff. Amazing how that stuff adds up!








In other amazing news, the bleeders on these calipers actually cracked open painlessly...Kroil rocks my world!


_Modified by punchbug at 11:07 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Does anyone here happen to do sandblasting/powdercoating? I have some wheel centers I need to have redone.








Oh, and Amber, as for the cookie recipe, I'll believe it when I taste it, k?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Push comes to shove Chewie can powdercoat 'em. Shouldn't cost too much to ship them back and forth.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Well, I had a good day. Got the calipers all spiffed up and *just to be sure* I test fitted Klausie's wheels over a set of 16V brakes (on her highness). This made her *think* that something new was being done to her...she likes that clicky ratcheting sound the wrenches make. Sadly, she wants to keep the Borbets. And she just doesn't get them. (he wants the puprle car's wheels too, she's like that) Anyway, as is my habit, Klaus is marinating in Kroil while the paint dries on the new stuff.
I'm also trying to get the seats finished off on the 'vert, so once the brakes are finished off I have wiring to do for that (heaters). It's supposed to be really nice this week so I'll fly in the mornings and wrench after that. We'll see how that works out. March break rocks!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Jeep is officially for sale. Who wants to buy it?!









Sold already? That can't be right.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does anyone here happen to do sandblasting/powdercoating? I have some wheel centers I need to have redone.








Oh, and Amber, as for the cookie recipe, I'll believe it when I taste it, k?









Daun was getting into that a while back if I remember right. Not sure how his new hours are affecting that though.
I said the same thing. It will need to be proven.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, my server is not being nice, it won't POST


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Push comes to shove Chewie can powdercoat 'em. Shouldn't cost too much to ship them back and forth. 

He does great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
He does great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You do realize that you're implying that Chewie actually works, right?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You do realize that you're implying that Chewie actually works, right?









Oh he does, I even got everything back in a timely manner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I have done ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to the Scirocco since forever ago. I think it was the power steering pump in Sept or Oct. And she just keeps on running. I actually know for a fact that the oil needs to be changed (desperately), the belts need to be tightened, there is the telltale rattle of a loose heat shield in the vicinity of the catalytic converter.
But hey, still driving it every day. I guess there are worse things to complain about.
However, if I don't get cracking on some maintenance, it's going to be a Cincy caravan in a KIA!
Granted, it's looking pretty good that it'll be a TDI Kia, but a Kia nonetheless.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh he does, I even got everything back in a timely manner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That's because he has a crush on you, Izzy. Just like every other woman with a set of breasticles. hahaha...








On another note, if he were to ever have kids, this is what they would look like (*I* think anyway...)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Daun was getting into that a while back if I remember right. Not sure how his new hours are affecting that though.


Mostly it's a matter of getting all the equipment in one place at one time. I have a couple projects to do in the very near future however so I will be having a powdercoat day. Lemme know whatcha got Chris....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I had a good day. 

Glad I'm not the only one then. I spent my afternoon at the hangar. First up was to put some different wheels on Dieter... which means I'll be driving him this week. Wooo hooo!!! We're off to Cincy later this morning.
Afterwards, I removed the front struts from the 16v and disassembled them. Gonna be sending the inserts out for warranty this afternoon. I was going to go ahead and start pulling the timing belt / motor mount etc, but will likely hold off and do that at a friend's shop instead. I need to replace the crank seal too and that crank gear scares me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well I need to get out to the Wind Tunnel, and it's a beautiful day for it, warm and not a cloud in the sky. I was awakened at 2 am by my annoying cat, at which point I locked him in the basement...and hubby decided at 4 am that he was up for the day, so HE let the cat back up. At which point I had to trot him back to the basement again because he was tearing things apart to wake me up. So yeah, not too well rested. I managed to leave the plane in a reuseable condition anyway this morning, and am working on a "special hot chocolate" to ease a cruddy thoat. Klaus is on jackstands and that is not acceptable.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Granted, it's looking pretty good that it'll be a TDI Kia, but a Kia nonetheless.

DO TELL!

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
DO TELL!

Brendan

Yeah, he tried to slide that in under that bush on his face didn't he? Very sneaky, he'd make a good politician. ELECT JOE!!! Whatever became of "the campaign" anyway?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I had a great day today. I drove the Scirocco for work today. It was awesome.
Also, I got home from work and Mike met me at the door, he told me to change my clothes but I couldn't wear my sandals. He took me to a local junkyard that had a small pile of Vws, all were way to new. We did find quite a few E30s though, and they had both an uncracked dash and a pristine set of tan leather seats. We're taking both home, assuming they are still there next week when we actually have money for them. It is beautiful outside.
Edit for ownage:








A pic from the last drive before she went away for the winter.


_Modified by jedilynne at 2:16 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Joe and I won. End of story.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Lynne, glad to hear about your success! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The 16v looks good, even though it's an older pic.
This week has been kinda rough for me. Minor failures and speedbumps in and out of school. I've got a research paper due friday. I've got an ap bio test friday. I need to get the new door setup on the rocco for the bodywork. I need to finish the essays for 4 scholarships. I also need to figure out who I'm going to ask to prom. I am going to barf.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Just remember, it's the best time of your life. At least that's what the old and senile say.







I'm packing it in early. Tomorrow's gonna be a whirlwind. But hopefully I'll have my interior ALL back home by the end of it. And I get to take Waterfall for yet another plane ride to adventure. Hopefully there will be no burning cars this time around.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

ordered more goodies for the rocco today... timing belt change on the near horizon


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

Believe it or not I actually got to SEE BOTH of my rocco's last week!! The snow finally melted away and the doors can now be opened to the storage unit.
I'm thinking the MK1 will be hauled to my townhouse and put on its side to do the brake and fuel lines this time instead of doing them on my back under the car!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Greta and Glenn will both me out and about tomorrow if all goes according to plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Greta and Glenn will both me out and about tomorrow if all goes according to plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I like the sounds of that! But keep them out of the snow that is supposed to be coming this wknd!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*









Oh, for fu#%s sake.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_








Oh, for fu#%s sake.....

Look what you've done. He probably didn't know he had this kid running around somewhere.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I like the sounds of that! But keep them out of the snow that is supposed to be coming this wknd!

Yeah, it'll only be for a day. They're swapping places. As for the snow, they've changed it to just rain and a slight chance of sleet on Sunday. Don't know if it's any different for Iowa. Can't wait for spring to finally get here, but having all this warmth when we're supposed to be getting our big snowstorms makes me wonder what kind of summer we'll have.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Look what you've done. He probably didn't know he had this kid running around somewhere.









Hasn't that kid been used before?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

They are still saying snow for us so far. We'll see! At least I get the quattro this time if it does snow!








<<< SO ready to dig into a MK1!!! Need to get rid of at least 1 car first though!!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

God...Kimchee really smells Nasty!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Ugh, I haaaate kimchee. My mom used to have a jar in the fridge and everytime she'd open the jar I'd almost keel over.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_God...Kimchee really smells Nasty!









Well Duh!,,I mean what else would fermented coleslaw smell like, you start with boiled cabbage, so it's already smelling kinda nasty, then add vinegar and peppers then let it rot in the dark for about 6 weeks, of course it's gonna smell like something the dog rolled in.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

For the first time all winter, the Scirocco has come to life!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Look what you've done. He probably didn't *admit* he had this kid running around somewhere.









I see an episode of "Jerry" (or is it Montel?) coming up....
DNA testing, who's yer daddy????


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Just remember, it's the best time of your life. At least that's what the old and senile say.









Nah, College @ Wilmington was the best time of my life. High school didn't end quick enough for me.
Of all the partying and general jackassery that I did in College, I still somehow ended up with better grades than I had in High School.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh yeah, and happy St. Patrick's day everyone!
Brendan


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Found one of my new favorite SNL shorts








http://www.hulu.com/watch/1347...ombox


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Is everyone wearing green? 
I found that I'd be killed by some sort of hazing if I am not.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no green here


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no green here









The only green I could find is a Starbucks hat. Think I should wear that to work?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Yeah, so I was just installing a new cold start valve on the silver car and the ****ing banjo bolt just snapped off.







It wasn't even that tight, either. 
The worst part is that I know I have another one, but I have no clue where it is.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I'm wearing a Green Stafford shirt, and I even have my Doyle Family crest lapel pin too.








Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Found the other banjo bolt, so all is again well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Repost? 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (red85GTi)*

I just took the silver car on a nice spirited drive (it's first of the year).








It's always a good day when you get to tear up a few back roads on a sunny day in a Scirocco.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

chris you get my IM?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_chris you get my IM?

Yeah I did, but I didn't have time to read it at the time. Just went back and looked. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just took the silver car on a nice spirited drive (it's first of the year).










Feels good doesn't it?
I took Dieter on a jaunt to north Cincy yesterday. Today, changed his oil and installed a new alternator belt (probably about one size too small actually, it's T-I-G-H-T) and then drove him to work.
The 16v is up on jackstands awaiting new front struts. I need to look into ordering a new set of tires for her too....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Feels good doesn't it?

You know it.
It really runs soooo much better than the black one.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Is everyone wearing green? 

Why WEAR green when you can DRIVE it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No Irish in my blood









Edit : This is as green as I get :










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 8:42 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

scotish, irish, english, german
regular american mut at its best.








this page needs pics,
so how about the car that will have around 400hp the next time i drive it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Why WEAR green when you can DRIVE it?
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully you did just that.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Indeed. Both Glenn and Greta got to stretch their legs today while swapping places. Both ran just as good as when they went into hibernation last fall.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

-gasps-
I'm quoted! by Amber no less ! 
That totally made my day better


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, no Scirocco driving for me yet this March break, which kind of sucks since it is gorgeous. I'm jealous, but I had more than the normal amount of seat time so far this year, so I can't complain.
Klaus is up on jackstands still, one side of the brake swap is done, the other's still stock. I kind of hate to cover them with wheels, they are so beautiful. Pics at some point; once I'm sure they work. Purple still has no seats at all. The headache still needs her battery hauled out there, and that should happen today if I have any energy left. 
So yesterday! I put about 500 kms on the bug. It was a carefully planned day, and, well, you know how that is. I flew in the morning (it was GORGEOUS!) then about an hour later arrived in at the upholstery guy's place. It took a while to get the remaining seat assembled, and that added drama at the end of the day. 
Next was a twenty minute drive to find out that Waterfall wasn't at the party she said she'd be at, but all of Guelph was one big green party yesterday, as I imagine all college towns were. Anyway, I squished her luggage into the bug with my interior, then went to see the boy...since I didn't want to cross the border with the new seats. So those got dumped into his truck. By then we were really LATE, with a flight to catch in Buffalo, and about five city's worth of unknown 5 oclock traffic and the border between us and the airport. Suffice to say, even decisions about when to pee got put aside in the interest of making the plane. She's firmly launched on the "Magical Mystery Tour, version 2.1" since the first one went up in smoke.
Of course, we did the flying drop at departure to learn that the flight was delayed for two hours. There is NOTHING to do at Buffalo International. So...what do you figure we did? Daun? Tony? You should know....pics will follow at some point!
And Amber? NICE CAR!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy, 
If you don't mind me asking, how much does your upholstery guy charge?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Cathy, 
If you don't mind me asking, how much does your upholstery guy charge? 

Oh Lord. I budget for it for several years. Pleather/fabric would be cheaper than the cow. And if I tell you. I'll have to kill you. Yeah, one of those "if you have to ask" type deals. I'm keeping these cars, and I want no regrets due to compromises. Interior? Yeah, I'll see that every time I drive. THAT mod is for ME! (and it's SO soft and smells fantastic!)
Can't wait to put it in, but I have to get Klaus back on the ground first. And me on the ground before that.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

WOOT!, I get to come home, we de-camp tomorrow.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_-gasps-
I'm quoted! by Amber no less ! 
That totally made my day better










Hehe, glad I could make you happy. I laughed *so* hard when I read that, it just HAD to be quoted.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Amber? NICE CAR!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks. I think you have one just like it right? Now what was the name for it...i mean I think you've mentioned it a couple of times...hm.....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Finished cleaning my dad's garage today to make it an acceptable Scirocco-storage location again. No before pics, but it was a mess. 3 years of dust, dirt, dead leaves, grass clippings and who knows what else was the top layer. Underneath was 3 years or dirt, road-grime and salt caked onto the concrete floor. Well, a few trips to the Salvation Army, a good sweeping and 15 minutes with the pressure washer and some Simple Green left it looking 100 times better than what we started with. Now off to work.... 
Clean Garage

















Dirty Scirocco








and......


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dood....


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

@ Nataku: I don't want to get your hopes up, but there is a really good chance I have that piece sitting in storage. I won't be able to check it out until Sunday.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Woot, hotel booked. Cincy we're a-coming!!! Hooray for my favorite time of year!!! Hopefully this year mr lee won't get his coil packs all wet and we can actually have some of that wonderful brisket. 
Cincy time is here again, lalalala. That's my song, you know you love it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

Oh yeah that reminds me, the hotel rate has been set up. $89/nite, 937.283.3200 - mention you're with scirocco.org for the rate.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was just going to ask about that







thanks Daun!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Are you excited yet? I am!!!!!WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! Cincy!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Are you excited yet? I am!!!!!WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! Cincy!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, will be next thursday


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

took some pics of Mrs Lee's cabby... (yes it's coming to cincy)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Quick question that maybe some of you may know the answer to(Roger, where are you?). If someone had satellite radio in a new car with a free one year subscription how does the satellite radio provider shut it off? The car in question is beyond the year mark, but the radio is still on. This is a friend's car and I was asked how it works, but I don't know. The car spends half a year in storage, so I am wondering if maybe they send a shutoff signal repeatedly for period of time, then the car would not have gotten it. Or maybe it just fell through the cracks.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

there is a signal that gets sent to the radio to turn it off. if it has not gotten turned off it has fallen through the cracks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . XM or Sirius account??
now keep in mind that the combined company is in the process of merging both SMS(subscriber management system)($50M project)(50TB of data) into one when that happens every account will be looked at and there will be alot of radios will get turned off.

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Quick question that maybe some of you may know the answer to(Roger, where are you?). If someone had satellite radio in a new car with a free one year subscription how does the satellite radio provider shut it off? The car in question is beyond the year mark, but the radio is still on. This is a friend's car and I was asked how it works, but I don't know. The car spends half a year in storage, so I am wondering if maybe they send a shutoff signal repeatedly for period of time, then the car would not have gotten it. Or maybe it just fell through the cracks.



_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:07 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh yeah that reminds me, the hotel rate has been set up. $89/nite, 937.283.3200 - mention you're with scirocco.org for the rate.

$5 less than last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

What a nice cabby!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
$5 less than last year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, they wanted to stick with last year's rate but I managed to talk 'em down a little.
Book early, book often!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Note: The Cincy Info thread has now been posted. Please do not respond within that thread, Paul will be merging / sticky-ing it to the top of the forum.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh Lord. I budget for it for several years. Pleather/fabric would be cheaper than the cow. And if I tell you. I'll have to kill you. Yeah, one of those "if you have to ask" type deals. I'm keeping these cars, and I want no regrets due to compromises. Interior? Yeah, I'll see that every time I drive. THAT mod is for ME! (and *it's SO soft and smells fantastic!*)



Oh yes it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got a quote ("if you have to ask") to recover my mk2 dash in leather. This is going to look fantastic.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Why WEAR green when you can DRIVE it?

























The green background sure makes you look like a million bucks Amber!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_took some pics of Mrs Lee's cabby... (yes it's coming to cincy)










Cutest Cabby, cutest eyelid, cutest wheels, cutest gal, cutest pooch and cutest shoes picture evar.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:41 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Why WEAR green when you can DRIVE it?
























I'd say FB pic!! Glad you guys got to drive your MK1's!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Oh yes it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got a quote ("if you have to ask") to recover my mk2 dash in leather. This is going to look fantastic.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Yeah, the "Shamiah" interior I saw initially (on a MkI Scirocco no less) had a leather clad dash. Oddly, the Florida car has a really nice dash, and I have a clean one for Klaus too. I can imagine what the cost is, OTOH it'll look fabulous Marc! And have you been stalking me/lurking around my garage? (How do you know how soft this new interior is??? It's softer than the other one for some reason)
And Amber, Mrs Lee? Looks loike you met your soul-mates. Those cars are both gorgeous, and you look great with them! 
As for me? Well, March break is flying past, yesterday that was literal...spent three hours aloft, and it was GORGEOUS! Today I'm headed for a garden show to scratch yet another itch, and the weekend will be about CARS. With perhaps a bit of Ikea content....









_Modified by punchbug at 3:44 AM 3-19-2010_


_Modified by punchbug at 3:45 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Oh yes it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got a quote ("if you have to ask") to recover my mk2 dash in leather. This is going to look fantastic. 








I know its pricey . . . I already have a quote, but they only work in leather, will not work with cloth.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

last night at after working from 6am until a little after 930pm, i got rear ended on my way home frong a long day in my Jeep by some dumb ass kid out drinking and joyriding, and he was the ripe age of 15 years old. not even old enough to drive in the first place.












































my jeep is a 97, and this is the first of any kind of damage to my vehicle. im ****ing pissed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 10:23 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

At least it was the Scirocco, I know it sucks nevertheless.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

You mean *wasn't* in the Scirocco?
That really sucks, but atleast when you're rear-ended, you're automatically not at fault. When it comes to an accident, however, I'd rather be rear-ended than hit anywhere else. Hope that asshat leaned his lesson. Good luck with the insurance claims and everything else.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_last night at after working from 6am until a little after 930pm, i got rear ended on my way home frong a long day in my Jeep by some dumb ass kid out drinking and joyriding, and he was the ripe age of 15 years old. not even old enough to drive in the first place. 












































my jeep is a 97, and this is the first of any kind of damage to my vehicle. im ****ing pissed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 10:23 AM 3-19-2010_


GL with that. I got hit by a 29 year old with a beginners permit, no proof of insurance, borrowed car, etc. Yeah, now he's saying I was at fault (for making a signalled, legal right turn in front of him as HE ripped down the ditch at highway speeds...







) This is like a year and a half ago, I think there are about five different lawyers making money off it currently. He wants a jury trial, though HE was the one charged at the scene. I was glad it wasn't my Rocco, and you should be too I guess. As I said, GL with that.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:16 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

That sucks. Yet your insurance rate will go up I bet.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Morning everyone. Hmm 2000 posts slipped by and I didn't even notice...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Let's shift gears here folks....
Click this image.

1.89MB JPG file, 1920x1286
Everyone set it as wallpaper.








Cincy 2006. I am excited for Cincy! You?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Let's shift gears here folks....
Click this image.

1.89MB JPG file, 1920x1286
Everyone set it as wallpaper.








Cincy 2006. I am excited for Cincy! You?

I'm excited, but I'm keeping my wallpaper!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^this
I keep checking up on ticket prices, gotta snag some when they're sub-$400


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and for today, charging up my laptop, and the battery in the '80, going to be playing with MS this morning, seeing if I can get it to start again


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

i wish i could come to cincy! maybe somedayyy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_i wish i could come to cincy! maybe somedayyy

Why not mooch a ride with someone? And you don't have to bring your Scirocco, at least not if you just got it. It's not an expensive event (unless someone brings that uber rare part that you can't resist buying...) Speaking of which, I need to get some stuff going...Mrs Lee??? Mr Vintage Rubber....yeah, Klaus is bugging me for some things.....


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

aha well i also have school and work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_aha well i also have school and work









My work IS school...and your point is what again







(seriously, stay in school so you get paid enough to support Gloria in the manner she deserves....)


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
My work IS school...and your point is what again







(seriously, stay in school so you get paid enough to support Gloria in the manner she deserves....)









that's the plan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

FML, I just found a Quantum Syncro Wagon for sale locally, $1500







if only I could have another car.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Let's shift gears here folks....
Click this image.

1.89MB JPG file, 1920x1286
Everyone set it as wallpaper.








Cincy 2006. I am excited for Cincy! You?


Set, even if it seems I'll never attend ...








anyway, thanks a lot ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OSLer)*

Ok. So in the last few days whilst the weather was nice I have driven the MK1. From the front garage to the back. The yard had dried out nicely and we moved her to the back in the work garage. She's now parked next to her distant cousin, four years her senior, Erika.
Yesterday I stripped the interior out of the car. I even got the two rear side windows pulled out. Now to treat the rust. The PO had insulation under the carpet, and there was standing water on most of the floor pans. I got her all dried up and now she is airing out before I start putting it back together. I did find a few surprises, some good, some now so good. The good was finding the rear original seats under a black seat cover, they are faded and worn but neat to have them in possession at least. 
Next step, wiring. Oh and I've named her Heidi, for some reason that name came to me a while back and I've just decided to stick with it. She fits in with all the others now.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_

Set, even if it seems I'll never attend ...








anyway, thanks a lot ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets

Now that's what we need: some of our German friends to come to this too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Ok. So in the last few days whilst the weather was nice I have driven the MK1. From the front garage to the back. 

Not far, but it was still the Mk 1.

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Yesterday I stripped the interior out of the car. I even got the two rear side windows pulled out. Now to treat the rust. The PO had insulation under the carpet, and there was standing water on most of the floor pans. I got her all dried up and now she is airing out before I start putting it back together.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I did find a few surprises, some good, some now so good. The good was finding the rear original seats under a black seat cover, they are faded and worn but neat to have them in possession at least.

And the bad?

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Next step, wiring. Oh and I've named her Heidi, for some reason that name came to me a while back and I've just decided to stick with it. She fits in with all the others now. 

Glad to hear she'f sound a name. Fitting.
Anyway, what's ya'll's schedule look like the next few weeks?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, I'm off to the airport for a 20+ hr flight home.
and when I arrive a whole 2 hrs will have passed.
OK, well an hour more of waiting in the airport, then 2 hrs on the plane, then run through the Tokyo airport to catch the next 20 hr flight to MPLS. Yay.


_Modified by tmechanic at 7:27 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Since this page could use some more Sciroccos...










































_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 9:51 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well I'm just in from a busy day of assorted nonsense.
First, I helped my dad take down a tree in the yard, which turned out to be rotten and hollow just like the one that fell on the house was.
Then, we tried to change the oxygen sensor in his BMW, which failed miserably. They put it in the worst possible place to get to, and since it's likely original it's really seized in there. He'll probably have to take the entire exhaust system out (it's 2 big pieces) to get it out.








Then I finished taking all the bolts (136 of them to be exact) out of my BBSs. That's enough for today, I'll take the heat gun to them tomorrow night and get them split apart.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Nice work posting up the pictures John, and tmechanic? Try to enjoy the trip, I'm too squirrelly to sit that long I think.
So here's some Rocco content. Spent the day mucking around in the garage, and wasted a good deal of it cleaning up from all the stuff that builds up over the winter. 
Purple content: Yeah, this is what the DS seat base looked like when it came out. This car is the cleanest I've seen, and there's THAT going on. I'm guessing salty bathing suits maybe?








Silver content: Here she is borrowing the Borbets. I think they look pretty good on her. But she doesn't get to keep them. 








Klausie, well the brakes are done. Here's the original solid 8V discs. The "added value" here was he really only had three pads left, and they were the size of postage stamps to begin with. No wonder he was asking for brakes, poor kid:








The used 16V Girling setup cleaned up well, and was co-operative as far as bleeders and pistons go, for which I was thankful:








And of course there is a right and wrong way to do everything, so I defaulted to wrong. Seems there is a left and right for slotted or crossdrilled rotors,







So this one got put on the other side after this picture.








I have yet to drive anywhere but in the driveway, due to liberal applications of Fireball during the bleeding process







However, the car appears to stop in the driveway okay. He got a badly needed bath, and I got the crew out into the sunshine, mainly to clean the floor and park them in different spots. Of course the purple one got pushed (drivers seat still needs to be wired for the heater, so it's not in yet), and the silver one did the typical "F you"...got her battery all charged up and turned the key...heard a click, then nothing. She's like that. So I told her in no uncertain terms who was boss, cleaned the terminals a bit, and she buckled and started willingly. She's always good for a bit of drama.







So here they are! It was a good day!








The B3 Passat is a new addition to the extended "family" and has been wrenched on a few times here already. Nice car for its age though, and it's a diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I'd rock it.










_Modified by punchbug at 7:45 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Purple content: Yeah, this is what the DS seat base looked like when it came out. This car is the cleanest I've seen, and there's THAT going on. I'm guessing salty bathing suits maybe?











Wow. Never seen anything rust like that in the car.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_









_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 9:51 PM 3-20-2010_

Woo! I see louvers!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I want to work on my MK1!!
BTW, got good news last week! I'll be going to 7AM-7PM shift the first week of April. Let all hope that it stays that way!! Thats 7 working days from tonight for me! That means I can get working on the MK1 and maybe a clutch in the mk2!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Wow. Never seen anything rust like that in the car.

Yeah, and it's the ONLY rust on that car. So I'm wondering if the leather seats were from a different car maybe, since this one has fabric 16V cards. Or an alternate theory is that the Snows make some mean chili








I'm on my last day of holidays, and just had Blueberry pancakes with roasted pecans on top, Canadian bacon, and a nice glass of peach lambic. Ikea shopping's next, but since I don't have to drive or fly for once, I can have a breakfast







God bless the Brewers of Belgium, and sorry if a sunday morning beer offends, but that is SO good with pancakes! Nom nom nom!


_Modified by punchbug at 6:23 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
God bless the Brewers of Belgium, and sorry if a sunday morning beer offends, but that is SO good with pancakes! Nom nom nom!

_Modified by punchbug at 6:23 AM 3-21-2010_

You are so lucky. I had to be at work first thing this morning. Not a drop of alcohol in sight around here.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Wow, that's really wierd. Especially since you say the rest of the car is very clean....

In other news, it's supposed to be near 60 again tomorrow before we drop back to seasonal temps. I'm gonna pick up some 2x4s and construct a primitive, yet functional device to protect Glenn from getting door-dings in the garage. There's a lot of hate from the rubber trim pieces on Sciroccos, but I really could care less. They work great and have saved my Mk1 from a lot of dents, paint chips, etc. Sadly, Glenn didn't come with any side trim, so he's on his own once he drives out of the garage.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well its sunny and BEAUTIFUL outside right now. But I'm stuck in a window-less building/office/lab at work. And there is only 1 press running and we're getting a roll every ~45 mins. BORING!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey everyone!!! Feeling pretty good today...it's sunny and warm outside, couldn't be a better spring day! I would go drive Glenn but Brian has his battery (because he won't go buy Greta one of her own...) and I have to study for Dental Hygiene Licensure Test #1 tomorrow!!! It's the easiest out of the 3, but I'm still a little nervous! But I AAAAM wearing my JimboTimbo Duck shirt!!!








How's everyone else doing??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Stuck at work still...looking forward to drive the Scirocco again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, not doing so well today. One of the beers I had last night did *not* agree with me, and basically shut down my digestive system. So I laid in bed from 3am to 4, then from 6-10, and then got up and made a mad dash for the toilet







I felt a little better after, and now, almost 7 hours later, I am showered and looking somewhat human again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and now, almost 7 hours later, I am showered and looking somewhat human again.

You know what they say: looks can be deceiving.








Glad to hear you're feeling better. 
Today was busy as hell at work, and it was stressing me out.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

OK I am home, actually I've been home since 2 pm.
Looked at my Jetta, seems my roommate blew the head gasket, so what's the difference between the 1.4mm 1 groove, 1.5mm 2 groove, and a 1.6mm 3 groove head gasket?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK I am home, actually I've been home since 2 pm.
Looked at my Jetta, seems my roommate blew the head gasket, so what's the difference between the 1.4mm 1 groove, 1.5mm 2 groove, and a 1.6mm 3 groove head gasket? 

I take it it's a diesel? 
The different head gaskets are different thicknesses to make up for slight variances in machining, since the valve/piston clearances are so small. Check your old one before you select a new one.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

new shoes for the GTI....(sorry for the crappy iphone pic)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Yep, it's a TD, I wouldn't mind juicin' the output too, but I'm told the turbo I have doesn't allow for increasing the boost, the BO valve is nonadjustable.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

sexy little thing!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_new shoes for the GTI....(sorry for the crappy iphone pic)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

owned


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

thanks, i'll get some better pics up once the bumper is back from paint. I have a stock black one on now, just makes the car look bad.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Whatcha doin to the bumper?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Just fixing it...jacked it up this winter. The black one is now the dedicated winter bumper.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blargh, hungry, not sure if I can actually eat any real food yet today...


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1182


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I'm off to the airport for a 20+ hr flight home.
and when I arrive a whole 2 hrs will have passed.


yeah, that "over the Pacific eastbound" is a trip, eh?

I recently left Sydney (Aus) at 3:10pm Thursday, landed in Denver about 3:30pm.... Thursday still, or again.... get outta baggage claim and l'm thinking "where the hell did the day go?"


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blargh, hungry, not sure if I can actually eat any real food yet today...

Stomach flu?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87REDROCC* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1182

Nice!! But too far away. Would make a fun DD.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Yep, it's a TD, I wouldn't mind juicin' the output too, but I'm told the turbo I have doesn't allow for increasing the boost, the BO valve is nonadjustable.

Fabricate a block-off plate to delete the BOV. (safety valve) Some people replace the spring with a cut off broom handle to disable it.







There are a couple people out there that fabricate and sell an aluminum plug for a cleaner look.
And on the head gasket, there are three different thicknesses to take in to account piston protrusion, to really get the "correct" one, you need to measure protrusion. Many times the original gasket is no longer correct, that or someone has replaced it with the incorrect one.
If this is a hydro head, you might want to think about using the later 1.9 IDI AAZ metal head gasket, it's an upgrade and will allow "safely" hitting 25 psi or so. I wouldnt do that without an intercooler though.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

...And speaking of Diesel, I worked on the Diesel Golf all freaking weekend swapping out the turbo, manifold, and re-fabricating the downpipe. I am tired, sore, and injured- and it's still not done. I tried to start it up last night at about 9:30 and got a lot of smoke from under the hood- exhaust leak somewhere. Now it looks like rain all day today, so figuring it out after work is going to be interesting.








Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_There's a lot of hate from the rubber trim pieces on Sciroccos, but I really could care less. They work great and have saved my Mk1 from a lot of dents, paint chips, etc. Sadly, Glenn didn't come with any side trim, so he's on his own once he drives out of the garage. 
I'm guessing you mean the rubber strips along the sides of the car? I know what you mean - my old 914 has a set of those that my Mom had installed back in the mid 70's. She DD'd that car until about 1983, and I drove it in HS and a bit in college, and the doors and fenders are still in great shape - no dings. My poor Fox that I've been DD'ing since 1989, OTOH, has nothing but dings and chips on both flanks. And the new-to-me Fox wagon has the strips, and oddly enough the fenders and doors look very nice for a car with over 200K miles.
So yeah, forget the naysayers. If you're gonna daily Glenn, keep those flanks protected!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

rocco has been retired from DD status


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
DO TELL!

Brendan

Sorry, late to respond. Looking into a Mk6 Jetta Sportwagen. Or, Golf Estate, depending on where you live.
Mmmm hmmmm.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, it's an '85 Jetta GL, so I think it's still a mechanical lifter head.
So you think if I disconnect the BOV but follow the rest of the boost instruct6ion I can bring it up to 12-14psi without much trouble.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

GUESS WHAT?! GUESS WHAT?!!!! I passed my Jurisprudence Exam!! Test #1 to get my license!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Sorry, late to respond. Looking into a Mk6 Jetta Sportwagen. Or, Golf Estate, depending on where you live.
Mmmm hmmmm.

Or Golf Sportwagen, if you live in the Great White North.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_rocco has been retired from DD status

Pictures will be required.
And did you get an additional parking space or something?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Pictures will be required.
And did you get an additional parking space or something?

pics are coming, yes I will be getting another parking space for the Jetta


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
pics are coming, yes I will be getting another parking space for the Jetta

what generation?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

96 MKIII 2.0 Slow


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_96 MKIII 2.0 Slow


(cough) partscar (cough)
ALways good to have another car as a daily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That way you can do dastardly things to the Rocco


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Some one want to tell me when the weather turned back to Winter like? I was having so much fun with the car windows down and the warm temperatures. I hope they return soon.
In other news I got together with a friend of mine from high school yesterday. I haven't seen her in about 6 years. For all of you out there, she told me her sister got in trouble with the law for molesting sheep. Apparently it had some thing to do with chasing after them in a fenced in area and a few died. I dunno, I wasn't there but the formal charges are "molesting sheep".


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_GUESS WHAT?! GUESS WHAT?!!!! I passed my Jurisprudence Exam!! Test #1 to get my license!!!

Awesome news!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
In other news I got together with a friend of mine from high school yesterday. I haven't seen her in about 6 years. For all of you out there, she told me her sister got in trouble with the law for molesting sheep. Apparently it had some thing to do with chasing after them in a fenced in area and a few died. I dunno, I wasn't there but the formal charges are "molesting sheep".

WOW, ummmm.... congratulations???


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

(cough) *racecar* (cough)


fixxed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

(cough) *racecarparts* (cough)


There, now it's really fixxxed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah evening is blah


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's my friday night!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_GUESS WHAT?! GUESS WHAT?!!!! I passed my Jurisprudence Exam!! Test #1 to get my license!!!

Hard work paying off! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clean teeth -->


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

LOL, spent my evening marking and reading one of my occasional relaxation reading materials, the Project Vixen site. Vixen's a 81 DeLorean, the site's here:
http://www.projectvixen.com
I enjoy reading his build thread, even if it is from some time back. Reminds me of all the stuff I've done and redone on the Sciroccos over the years. "out-of-sequence-reassembly" FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, my stomach isn't used to 'real' food yet, dinner is causing me some stomach pains


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I don't want to clutter the main forum with another "my car won't start" thread, so I'll just post in here. 
Glenn (Amber's '81) chose not to start today for some odd reason. Started just fine a few days ago. I took the battery out as I needed to drive my '80 back home. Brought the battery back today and tried to start him with no such luck. Battery has a full charge. When I turn the key all the way, I get a clicking from the gauge cluster and a clicking from the engine bay. If you don't know already, my mechanical knowledge sucks. I'm guessing this is the solenoid clicking. So my question is, is the starter dead? I had a feeling the starter was beginning to go as the cranks were slower than my '80's cranks when starting up. I'm also worried that I may have lost a connection when taking the battery in and out, but I looked carefully and it seems all is in place.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

clean the battery terminals


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Or Golf Sportwagen, if you live in the Great White North.









Yeah, I haven't decided what badge to put on it. I've always liked Golf Variant.
So, cholland, what're we going to do now that we've won the election? I was thinking about changing the design of the flag.
How about we drop this whole "border to the north" business and just rename the combined country The United Socialist States of North America?
_Back in the U.S., Back in the U.S., Back in the U.S.S.N.A........ _


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_clean the battery terminals









Yup, did that. First thing I did was cleaning them with some sandpaper. 
Ooh, own!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

April 19th Max comes home. 








spring is near.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I don't want to clutter the main forum with another "my car won't start" thread, so I'll just post in here. 
Glenn (Amber's '81) chose not to start today for some odd reason. Started just fine a few days ago. I took the battery out as I needed to drive my '80 back home. Brought the battery back today and tried to start him with no such luck. Battery has a full charge. When I turn the key all the way, I get a clicking from the gauge cluster and a clicking from the engine bay. If you don't know already, my mechanical knowledge sucks. I'm guessing this is the solenoid clicking. So my question is, is the starter dead? I had a feeling the starter was beginning to go as the cranks were slower than my '80's cranks when starting up. I'm also worried that I may have lost a connection when taking the battery in and out, but I looked carefully and it seems all is in place. 

Well, this is a simple "car exerting dominance over owner" move. Sort of like when a dog puts his paw on you, so in his mind you are the underdog. My 16V tries this every year. She used to win, but no more.
You must now roll that car over, put your hand on its chest no matter how much it flails its wheels around, look it in the headlights, and tell it firmly "Bad Car". Make it know who's the alpha dog. You are!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Seriously, don't roll the car over. But give the battery terminals a good cleaning. If you don't have one already, go to your local FLAPS and get one of those battery cleaner wire brushes. Make sure the battery clamps are not cracked and that they are good and tight. hen give it another try, saying "you can't pull this **** on me, car!" as you turn that key with a dominating attitude. If it continues with this nonsense, just rememebr to kick the tires, not the sheetmetal. It's better for the car and your foot.








Ground wires may also be a issue. I can walk you through which ones/where off-forum if you'd like.







And there are a few other smaller diameter wires that sometimes get knocked loose and will cause a no-start. Look at the ones to the coil, to the starter itself, and near the distrubutor cap. But my guess is that yours heard how mine behaved this year and thought it would be a funny trick to pull. These cars are like that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

As Cathy said... grounds. Especially since you mentioned it was slower to crank than usual last time. You might consider replacing the main ground cable if it's the original.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
How about we drop this whole "border to the north" business and just rename the combined country The United Socialist States of North America?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ok so how cruel is this? Once every three months, we get to come in and work a "payback" day. Basically working an 11 hour shift for free to balance out the fact that our "normal" week doesn't add up to 40 hours. Fine, don't have a problem with that. The part I find cruel is that it is often a drastically different shift. For instance, I normally work 3 PM to 2 AM. Today? 6 AM to 5 PM. Not a bad shift really, but when your body is adjusted to going to bed at 3 AM, 4:30 comes a weee bit early.
Oh well, it's just one day, and I _AM_ working with another Scirocco owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwdaun at 7:14 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, it's an '85 Jetta GL, so I think it's still a mechanical lifter head.
So you think if I disconnect the BOV but follow the rest of the boost instruct6ion I can bring it up to 12-14psi without much trouble.

Not so much as disconnecting but disabling.







But yeah, 12-14 psi should be about stock boost.
Speaking of boost, the Golf is back in it, and boy does it feel good. The car is a rocket now. Laura and I couldn't stop giggling after our test drive last night.








Next up, intercooler and boost controller.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, since I will probably be pulling the head this weekend I can take a quick look and see what I need to do, just ordered the headgasket and stuff from Autohaus AZ, I figure if I go with the 1.6mm gasket I ensure that the valves won't hit the pistons and the .04 CR loss if I chose the completely wrong thickness won't really mean much especially if I turn up the boost.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








BOOOST


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm trying to think of good names for the newly merged USA/Canada.
The United Canadian States of America?
Sciroccoland?
Can-Am?
Where's my veep when I need him?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Americadia,


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'm trying to think of good names for the newly merged USA/Canada.
The United Canadian States of America?
Sciroccoland?
Can-Am?
Where's my veep when I need him?









You can call it Canada, and when did we say we wanted to marry up with you guys anyway??







I don't even recall being asked








You're just after some good cheese and Maple syrup.







With a side order of Maple Leaf red Slegato seats


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You can call it Canada, and when did we say we wanted to marry up with you guys anyway??







I don't even recall being asked








You're just after some good cheese and Maple syrup.







With a side order of Maple Leaf red Slegato seats










Wait, wait, wait......Good cheese? From Canadia?? Uh uh, Good cheese comes from Wisconsin, where cheese is cheese, Nothing like cheese curds and beer.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_As Cathy said... grounds. Especially since you mentioned it was slower to crank than usual last time. You might consider replacing the main ground cable if it's the original.

I went and cleaned the battery terminals again, just as a double-check. Cleaned the contacts that connect to the battery cables as well. Still nothin. I may take your offer up on walking me through all the other grounds, Cathy. 
Someone told me the engine ground is most important to check, as the starter grounds though the transmission through the engine ground. I have no idea where the engine ground is, though. Is the engine ground the main ground cable?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You can call it Canada, and when did we say we wanted to marry up with you guys anyway??







I don't even recall being asked








You're just after some good cheese and Maple syrup.







With a side order of Maple Leaf red Slegato seats










Then why are your cows defecting to California?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Someone told me the engine ground is most important to check, as the starter grounds though the transmission through the engine ground. I have no idea where the engine ground is, though. Is the engine ground the main ground cable? 


yes, the one that runs down from the battery under the airbox to the transmission mount is the main ground


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I went and cleaned the battery terminals again, just as a double-check. Cleaned the contacts that connect to the battery cables as well. Still nothin. I may take your offer up on walking me through all the other grounds, Cathy. 
Someone told me the engine ground is most important to check, as the starter grounds though the transmission through the engine ground. I have no idea where the engine ground is, though. Is the engine ground the main ground cable? 

WARNING! Actual Scirocco Tech Procedure!!:
Do you have a jumper cable set? You're gonna use one "side" of it! So let's use the "black" side since we're doing the ground thing. (You can clip the "red" ends back onto the cable to get them out of the way.) So, clip one of those "black" ends onto some nice clean metal on the transmission casing. Now clip the other "black" end onto the negative terminal. It's likely towards the fender side if the car's still stock. Now go and try the key. If it starts, then that's the problem. The main factory ground cable runs from the negative terminal, under the airbox/fuel distributor, and then to the transmission. In a perfect world. By this point it may be some PO's hack and splice, or be so corroded under the box that it's not doing much. The bolts that hold it down sometimes work loose too. So do that next and give us a report!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
How about we drop this whole "border to the north" business and just rename the combined country The United Socialist States of North America?


If we joined up with you guys, who the hell would we beat at hockey every four years?
Seriously though, congrats on the health care, and taking the first step into the 20th century


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
If we joined up with you guys, who the hell would we beat at hockey every four years?
Seriously though, congrats on the health care, and taking the first step into the 20th century









If we joined forces we would DOMINATE hockey for all eternity!
Yeah, I'm pretty happy about the healthcare vote. Now I have to endure all of the cat calls about our country being Socialist and how we're all going to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Now I have to endure all of the cat calls about our country being Socialist and how we're all going to hell in a handbasket. 
















I find it pretty funny that there's a huge argument over doing something every first-world country on the planet realized was a good idea 50 years ago. The idea of regular, middle-class families having to declare bankruptcy because somebody gets sick is just







Our biggest governmental controversy right now is our PM wanting to take a three-month vacation.
As far as 'socialism' (by the way, it takes way more than basic health care to be considered socialist...), listen to The Canadian Dream by Sam Roberts. Thank you, Tommy Douglas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'm trying to think of good names for the newly merged USA/Canada.
The United Canadian States of America?
Sciroccoland?
Can-Am?
Where's my veep when I need him?










I can has separashun plz?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, more meetings, what did I do to deserve this???


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I can has separashun plz? 

That's a very Quebec point-of-view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I can has separashun plz? 

Sigh, the French. (but they have such sexy accents....) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

damn Canucks.... always ridin their surfboards


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I think I'll run down and take a look at a '88 cabby, I need another car and I've always wanted a convertible. This weekend it's most likely working on the diesel, if it turns out that I need to re-ring it or overbore it then I guess I yank it out rebuild it and stuff it in in one of the Sciroccos, that'd been kinda cool TD Scirocco.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

there's a guy here in Portland that put a n/a 1.6 in his mk2, w/ the 16v body kit, get 60mpg on the freeway


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I know this is a chat thread, but let's let the politics alone? I'd hate for a mod to wander by and decide this needs lockin'.
Besides, I don't want to discuss my plans to overth... errr, um, voice my displeasure. Yeah.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So my dog and I were driving and she decides to take a nap:


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYqK5xGea7U
seems like a great deal of fun...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I think I'll run down and take a look at a '88 cabby, I *want* another car and I've always *needed* a convertible. .

There, THAT's fixed. This thread is like a Scirocco, always something needing repair.








So I discovered that you CAN in fact fit 2100 plants into a New Beetle. Pretty sure 2101 would NOT fit tho. Pics tonight...and maybe one of the planting process. The problem is I was too lazy to go all the way back to work with them, so I have to load them all back into the car this morning....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I know this is a chat thread, but let's let the politics alone? I'd hate for a mod to wander by and decide this needs lockin'.
Besides, I don't want to discuss my plans to overth... errr, um, voice my displeasure. Yeah.

Who was talking about politics? I was talking about the French















Okay, so let's talk about religion! The "Church of the Blessed Acceleration" opens in less than two weeks!!!! Spring has (almost) sprung in Southern Ontario! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:39 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Did someone say Religion???!!!
Friends, God Loves you (send Money)!
Now My Friends,We here at the Reformed Church of the Bacchian Redemption, We believe that One must Love thy fellow Man and Love thy fellow Woman, as often as possible. The Celebration of Life, The Celebration of Love, is what separates us from the lower Orders. So I bid You, go forth and Celebrate, this day and every day.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I know this is a chat thread, but let's let the politics alone? I'd hate for a mod to wander by and decide this needs lockin'.
Yeah.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Ah the French...I need me some of their pastries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Own!










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 4:35 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Ah the French...I need me some of their *bagels*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Fixed for more appropriate Vortex content.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I know this is a chat thread, but let's let the politics alone? I'd hate for a mod to wander by and decide this needs lockin'.
Besides, I don't want to discuss my plans to overth... errr, um, voice my displeasure. Yeah.

That's ok. Paul is pretty okay with most everything so long as we keep it civil.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Well, parts for my BBSs came today. Pics will be coming later.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My computer doesn't like Vortex anymore. Brings up a javascript screen with something about "get page title is null." Damn you computer! It doesn't do this on anything else either.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, parts for my BBSs came today. Pics will be coming later.

There you go. Back on topic.















And here ya go. So this evening, I decide to finalize the seat part of the seat heater wiring. So, being the clever woman I am, I haul the seat into the living room, so when I'm done I can sit in it and watch Top Gear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Win, and win.








And as added inspiration, they were drivng a delicious ragtop in a tunnel, which inspires me to get the seat back into the car. Only problem is the local tunnel doesn't seem to be holding the Welland Canal out very well, so it's closed till mid-April. Though I suppose a big seaway ship in your back seat might riun your day pretty effectively....but I'd really like to go roaring through that tunnel at 6K+ rpm. THAT SOUND is an indisputable argument winner on the 16V side of things!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
There you go. Back on topic.

















Hmmm.... GLOBAL WARMING!!!









GO!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_ said "MARCO"
Hmmm.... GLOBAL WARMING!!!








GO!

"POLO!!!!!"
Neutralizing my carbon footprint:









AT 62 mpg last tank, THAT's pretty green.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_My computer doesn't like Vortex anymore. Brings up a javascript screen with something about "get page title is null." Damn you computer! It doesn't do this on anything else either. 


I'm getting the same error warning on my home laptop and the work laptop.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I finished assembling my MS relay board, almost, I seem to be missing one of the fuse holders, but the rest of it is fine.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

I'm getting the same error warning on my home laptop and the work laptop.

Same warning here. Annoying.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no warnings here...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yup - same warning here too. Only comes up here. Didn't have issues on the other computer.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what browsers are you guys using?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Firefox.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I am too. I tried disabling my adblocker, and no change, are you using firevortex? cause with the ads turned on I see that one of them is causing firevortex to show an error, might be causing the java thing you are seeing (the ad, not firevortex)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, disabled firevortex and adblock, and still no errors, are both of you using Windows?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yep winXP and the latest bloated firefox.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

No errors here at work using Chrome.
In other news, I think in a week or 2 the MK2 will be getting a new tranny seals and another clutch disc. Hopefully that will cure its leaky tranny problem for the final time. Then, I can drive it while I worry about getting other cars up on maintenance and road worthy again.
I just might keep the 82 through Cincy time. We'll see how fast car work gets done. 
And $hitty news tonight at work. For whatever reason, because we are loosing an engineer the QA lab cannot go to our "new" schedule. I was stoked about this "new" schedule because I was going to be back on DAYS!! Which meant I could see Anna daily again and actually sleep like a normal human instead of whenever the bed was handy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Yeah, work can blow.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

update firevortex to 1.7.9 to deal with the new adbrite ad at the bottom of the pages (caused a conflict with page titles due to the way they use javascript and iframes - if you block ads then you never got this error)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*

So on the topic of hw many plants can you put into a NewBeetle and still drive it for a few hours....
This many:

Which takes your basic empty greenhouse bench:

To your basic crammed greenhouse bench:

That's only half of them, we'll likely get them done today before the big order comes in Friday. That small order was 2100 plants. Pretty sure 2101 would have fit in the car. But only if I popped one into the bud vase.











_Modified by punchbug at 4:25 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Thats A LOT of plants!!
Tired of work. Want to wrench...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Thats A LOT of plants!!
Tired of work. Want to *retire, preferably after winning the lottery*..









TFTFY. And yeah, it's a fair number, but the big order's about 12 000. SO yeah, my life is over till those go back out.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, I'm off to look at cars, looking at a cabby, a porsche 924 then the impound auction. Long day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Got together with a new "local" last night. He recently bought an '88 16v from Chopper here on the Vortex, and a few days ago, it wouldn't start. He took it to a shop just up the road from me, who told him that his fuel injectors were screwed and repairs would cost $3000.








Last night, we met at the shop, towed the car back to my hangar and dug in. It does have a fuel leak that appears to be coming down through the airbox. This leads me to believe that the center pin in the fuel distributor isn't working quite correctly / leaking. On disassembly, it was found to be a bit gummed up - but worse, the airboot from the distributor to the intake was ripped nearly in two!
So the distributor was reassembled, and the airboot borrowed from my 16v... and whaddya know, the car fired right up. Soooo..... piled in the Bonanza for a late-night shopping trip at "the barn" and by 11:30, he drove the car home.
Oddly, it is still leaking fuel out of the bottom of the air filter housing. Looking for ideas on that one. Anyone?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_My computer doesn't like Vortex anymore. Brings up a javascript screen with something about "get page title is null." Damn you computer! It doesn't do this on anything else either. 

john that started with the version of firefox I think it has to do with the firevortex add-on.
getting it at home also


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Okay, in an online discussion, the stock nature of my (new to me) front brake calipers was questioned. AFAIK, the Girling 54s are the normal 16V calipers/not anything special (and my silver car alos has them) . Anyone want to verify or refute that for me? Here's the caliper in question:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
john that started with the version of firefox I think it has to do with the firevortex add-on.
getting it at home also


no problems here, running the latest FF and FV


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Very odd. For two days I had the errors and today it's fine. I am running FireVortex btw.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll just blame it on Windows since I never saw it and I'm on a Mac


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, my Mac did! I should turn my ad blocker on...however, I don't have the error today?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Didn't update FireVortex yet either.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Got together with a new "local" last night. He recently bought an '88 16v from Chopper here on the Vortex, and a few days ago, it wouldn't start. He took it to a shop just up the road from me, who told him that his fuel injectors were screwed and repairs would cost $3000.








Last night, we met at the shop, towed the car back to my hangar and dug in. It does have a fuel leak that appears to be coming down through the airbox. This leads me to believe that the center pin in the fuel distributor isn't working quite correctly / leaking. On disassembly, it was found to be a bit gummed up - but worse, the airboot from the distributor to the intake was ripped nearly in two!
So the distributor was reassembled, and the airboot borrowed from my 16v... and whaddya know, the car fired right up. Soooo..... piled in the Bonanza for a late-night shopping trip at "the barn" and by 11:30, he drove the car home.
Oddly, it is still leaking fuel out of the bottom of the air filter housing. Looking for ideas on that one. Anyone?


There's a company called Python that still rebuilds the fuel dizzy on an exchange basis, the last time I looked they wanted $175 for one and it came with a warranty.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Well, my Mac did! I should turn my ad blocker on...however, I don't have the error today?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Didn't update FireVortex yet either.


the adbrite ad banner was removed from the the forums yesterday


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*

Forecast last night: snow possible, little or no accumulation expected.
I wake up this morning and what do I get? About 4 inches of snow on top of a nice thick layer of ice!















Still got the snow tires on the Golf, thankfully.
That also means more salt dumped on the roads, after the street cleaners have been out all last week cleaning them up.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
There's a company called Python that still rebuilds the fuel dizzy on an exchange basis, the last time I looked they wanted $175 for one and it came with a warranty. 

Ooooh, excellent info!!! Thanks Brian. Being that I'm not a Megasquirt (or other aftermarket engine management) fan, this is good news.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Forecast last night: snow possible, little or no accumulation expected.
I wake up this morning and what do I get? About 4 inches of snow on top of a nice thick layer of ice!

















It was a rather cruel joke after the nice weather we've been having. We had probably 3 inches (at 2 AM) at work, but about an inch 18 miles south at home. Fortunately I knew there was a chance for flurries at least, so the Sciroccos were home.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

see Daun... it left me and hit you guys. Except we got 11" not 2.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Better you than us! lol


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_









Noon? The East Coast Caravan at Cincy at noon? I don't see that happening ever.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_see Daun... it left me and hit you guys. Except we got 11" not 2. 

How screwed up. Up here I have seen snow(at least more than a few flakes) since January.
Enjoying a three day weekend due to me using a personal day today. Of course, I'm spending most of today making some cakes, cookies and chocolates for Mandy's surprise baby shower tomorrow.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Noon? The East Coast Caravan at Cincy at noon? I don't see that happening ever.









everyone would have to plan their departure time accordingly and make it a minimal stop trip.
if I leave at 6:00AM and drive straight there I can be there by noon with one stop


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
everyone would have to plan their departure time accordingly and make it a minimal stop trip.
if I leave at 6:00AM and *split from the group to take a 6-hour nap right in the middle of my drive* I can be there by *8pm*

Fixed that to be correct.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vscirrocco88* »_
everyone would have to plan their departure time accordingly and make it a minimal stop trip.
if I leave at 6:00AM and split from the group to take a 6-hour nap right in the middle of my drive I can be there by 8pm


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Fixed that to be correct.









hahah I did that on the way home form Cincy and I still made it back to MD faster than G-rocco


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

What was that website called that had all the Scirocco models and years and all the info on them?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Forecast last night: snow possible, little or no accumulation expected.
I wake up this morning and what do I get? About 4 inches of snow on top of a nice thick layer of ice!















Still got the snow tires on the Golf, thankfully.
That also means more salt dumped on the roads, after the street cleaners have been out all last week cleaning them up.








Brendan


That's the system that was supposed to hit us, but slid south instead. So, we're at 50 and sunny. Got my winter tires taken off the Volvo on Wednesday. They're forecasting low 70's next week! Can't wait to break out the shorts! Also, this is the first March in recorded history where we got no snow!











_Modified by Nataku at 2:40 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_What was that website called that had all the Scirocco models and years and all the info on them?

You mean this one? http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, it looks like I now own a white '88 cabby, with the 4 round headlights.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

We got a little bit of snow a couple of weeks ago. The Audi was fun. 
This week we have had nice weather. We hardly even got any rain from that storm.
Got to bolt the KO4 back to my buddies 1.8T GTI today. Unscathed from busted knuckles and such. Then, Anna called when I was on my way home to help her and her friend load a box spring into my truck. So I headed over there and released the ratchet strap and sliced my thumb pretty good from the recoil. Tired, kinda cold, wind making me colder, it was time for a shower and to chill out with friends!!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

^^















That pretty much says it all.
It's hard to look like a badass whilst wearing plaid "bro" shorts and shopping at an Armani store.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Ok, off topic, but if you don't know of the band Broken Social Scene, please go find a recording of theirs. Their music is...sublime. Transcendantal. I am in awe.
Ask cholland_. He knows. 
On a day like this, I wish I was Canadian.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I've listened to them before. It was ok, pretty good even, but nothing made me say "wow".
Perhaps I'll give them another listen sometime.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

impromptu trip this Sunday to PA pick up parts for the DD, will be in the Yardley area


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

listening now joe... not usually my type of tunes, but they don't sound bad. Found a nice playlist on youtube and just letting it run.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You mean this one? http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/


yes. thank you very much.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Once step closer to getting the Cabby to Cincy. Found a FF Trans from an '82
.71 5th gear swap... going in her 4k.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Once step closer to getting the Cabby to Cincy. Found a FF Trans from an '82
.71 5th gear swap... going in her 4k.









I have one here sitting in a box not being used


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I have one here sitting in a box not being used

great, now you tell me... $75 later. 
It's all good, I got the entire transmission. I'm going to have it fully rebuilt with a bolt kit / LSD, etc and drop it in the Scirocco. I have a .75 in the rocco that i'll swap into the new trans once it's done.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

$75 is a good price for the whole trans paid more for just the .71


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

S-L-O-W day here in the Scirocco forum 'eh?
Nice day, and here I am at work.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

the internet seems to be slow today. nothing really going on this weekend.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_the internet seems to be slow today. nothing really going on this weekend.

It's always slow for me....and what is this youtube thing again








Anyway, my big Rocco content was restricted to shopping...for carpet. (gonna re-do the 16V trunk. The purple 16V. How exciting is THAT?????







) 
Mainly got some more forward progress made on the basement, and burned an hour's worth of 100LL; that wa about it today. I have had no







so I think I must go see how my brakes work on the MkI I think before the weather turns to mud.







.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Anyway, my big Rocco content was restricted to shopping...for carpet. (gonna re-do the 16V trunk. The purple 16V. How exciting is THAT?????







) 


I can't say it's overly exciting, no. I'm hoping someone comes through and can find me most of a tan interior for an Mk 2.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Mainly got some more forward progress made on the basement, and burned an hour's worth of 100LL; that wa about it today.

Glad to share the sky with ya, even if there was a few hundred miles of separation. Haven't driven a 'rocco since Wednesday. Really lookin' forward to getting the suspension back on the 16v and finishing up a couple other little projects there.... it's quickly becoming driving season!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I can't say it's overly exciting, no. I'm hoping snip...
Haven't driven a 'rocco since Wednesday. Really lookin' forward to getting the suspension back on the 16v and finishing up a couple other little projects there.... it's quickly becoming driving season!

Hey, it's exciting because I found a minty perfect chunk of remnant flooring for the basement project at the same time. I also browsed paint chips, but again, that was for the basement. Not that it's going to look a whole lot different.
But in other news, the brakes work.







And we got off lucky because unbeknownst to me, I had "warmed up" the lakeshore road just in time for my son to go for a tear on a borrowed track bike. There was shaking of fists and the sort of glares only every seen in Bingo halls, but luckily no officers to "assist" us







. I'm sure that we were both "observing" the speed limits anyway.








Of course, in Rocco math, we all know how a gained feature gets balanced. So now my O2 sensor seems to be flaking out on me. Every other bump, it would peg at "lean". So it's time for the jackstands under the MkI again I think...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Today so far we've changed a front brake hose on my Dad's car (it wasn't actually bad, it just came loose from the caliper somehow) and done oil changes on both BMWs.
Now I have a wheel baking in the oven.








I'm also uploading some pictures.
Here are some assorted photos:
The duckbill I bought a while back for the 78:
























Here's the new lip being test-fitted:
















Oh wait, that will probably rub a little, this might work better:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:59 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I also browsed paint chips, but again, that was for the basement. 

Brad is doing the annual inspection on Rob's Cheetah today. Rob just got the Cheetah painted from it's original '76 orange & brown on white to a nice maroon / grey on white. Really liked the maroon, envisioning something similar on the '86.
Now if I could just find some tan carpet I like.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

IT LIVES!!! The '88 cabby that is, swapped in a new fuel pump, replaced the hoses, that was a joy, it seems like each end of every hose is a different size, anyway, dumped 5 gal of gas in, she fired right up, it sounds rough and idles at 2000 rpm, but she will run down the road with very little drama. Need to put new brakes on the front and she should be good to go.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Are any of you aware of a program or site where I can take some pics, or crops from pics and do something like a flipbook of the images? Is what I am asking even clear?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_S-L-O-W day here in the Scirocco forum 'eh?
Nice day, and here I am at work.









I didn't have a slow day here in northern California. Visit my friend Zender, we drove his 83 Scirocco to get it smog tested in the morning, it pasted. Then drove one the his 87 16v Zender Scirocco to a local Pick-n-Pull yard in the afternoon and got parts







... 
only sad thing is there was a mk1 Scirocco, build 01/80, silver that looked be rebuild-able there missing a door, fender, bumpers and someone cut a piece of the metal around the gas cap, about 4 inches square with the filler neck in the middle of the area







... I took the vin plate off the dash : 53A0052423


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

I haven't been on here, I've been so busy with work and projects. We've been working to try and get the new BMW running right and it has been a wild chase. We think we have it narrowed down now. The new spark plugs came in the mail yesterday, with no candy in the box. I dug through the box and said "what kind of German auto parts supplier doesn't give you candy" 
We tried to go the junkyard yesterday to get the new interior for Mike's 85 BMW and the junkyard was closed. Apparently they are all open regular business hours which means I can't go there any time soon. And today, well it's raining. So I guess back to indoor projects for the day.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Spent another day with the Golf yesterday. Replaced the passenger side axle, seems to be happy now, no more noise. Feeling good about myself, (and seeing as how it was already up in the air) I swapped out the winter rubber for some 15" BBS's and summer rubber. Also cleaned the wheel arches, removed the mudflaps and rear quarter flares, and riveted on the GTI flares. Car is starting to look good! During the test drive, the power steering must have decided the wider tires were too much and it started whining and carrying on and generally, not providing any... er, power. Great, one more thing to fix.
Oh yeah, and during the test drive, some super duty truck decided they were going to try and "help" me up a hill after a stoplight by riding my bumper, so I floored it in 2nd, left him in a cloud of smoke, but popped a boost tube at 18psi in 3rd, so I still looked like a dumbass. Made a hell of a loud noise too.








Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oopsie! Would've made a really cool video though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm just at work...bored. Again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I'm surprised there isn't a East Coast Caravan thread yet. Will be watching it, as I am thinking of trying it out this year. Will make some other plans I have more reasonable.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I'm surprised there isn't a East Coast Caravan thread yet. Will be watching it, as I am thinking of trying it out this year. Will make some other plans I have more reasonable.

looking forward to comments on this thread when it starts...I always get to Cincy on Thursday, this group leaves to late, but I might caravan with Carl this year...we have talked about it, but haven't made any plans yet.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

I guess I'll start one awhile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

That'll get you at least up to 19k posts!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, after much running around I went out and put new break pads in the cabby, started pumping the brakes to seat the pads, and after about 7 or 8 pumps, my foot is at the floor again, WTF? Look under the car and see this puddle in front of the ds rear wheel.
MF!, so now I have to trailer it the rest of the way home instead of driving it.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

...or you could fix it.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

just stumbled on this...








guess which one is me...
_hint: you can't see my face, but i look unamused_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...or you could fix it.









I am going to fix it, once I get it home, I've been doing the work out in a friends gravel driveway, I want a nice smooth concrete surface under me while I lay under a car, plus I know where all the tools are without having to ask and I have jack stands that fit under the car and a jack that can lift it without stalling at 8".


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I am going to fix it, once I get it home, I've been doing the work out in a friends gravel driveway, I want a nice smooth concrete surface under me while I lay under a car, plus I know where all the tools are without having to ask and I have jack stands that fit under the car and a jack that can lift it without stalling at 8".

Can't blame you for that at all. I'm back to having to dig up my stuff before I start anything because it seems to "like" the boy's new shop (which is four feet to the south of mine). Tool migration has been pretty significant. I need to get more "Victoria's Secret" nail polish on my stuff.....and I think we need a few more jackstands and another jack. (too much broke-down stuff around here...)
Hopefully that puddle's something easy to fix.
It's work for me today (yay)...and we'll get deep into the 12 000 plants that showed up Friday. I got an award for ten years of continuous service at Mohawk College on Friday too.







Hard to believe I've been teaching there 10 years now. My main employer got me something too...a pay freeze!! YAY!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That won't be a big deal for me, but it will suck for the young teachers. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Oh yeah, and during the test drive, some super duty truck decided they were going to try and "help" me up a hill after a stoplight by riding my bumper, so I floored it in 2nd, left him in a cloud of smoke, but popped a boost tube at 18psi in 3rd, so I still looked like a dumbass. Made a hell of a loud noise too.








Brendan

LOL, and I bet the "forward motivation" was impacted eh? Did you at least give him a good soot show when it popped off? (I remember doing that with the Upsolute chip, it was no fun without boost!)
I bet that Golf looks fabulous. That's a really nice little car you have there. Wish I'd have taken more pictures of it.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, and I bet the "forward motivation" was impacted eh? Did you at least give him a good soot show when it popped off? (I remember doing that with the Upsolute chip, it was no fun without boost!)
I bet that Golf looks fabulous. That's a really nice little car you have there. Wish I'd have taken more pictures of it.

Yeah, it's pretty awful without boost. Especially when the pump was fueling for 18psi and suddenly all that air is gone.








You'll see it again at Cincy. Maybe with a fresh coat of paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_just stumbled on this...











Lower it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Lower it.

I DID


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I figure, at worst I'll need to replace the whole line, OK, less than 10' of new hard line that I can pick up at O'Rielly's.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy fook, what a busy weekend. Good times though


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm 3 bolts away from dropping a motor in a rabbitGTI..... soon very soon.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

love your cabriolet project, starting something similar with my youngest sister very soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_love your cabriolet project, starting something similar with my youngest sister very soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dood. next up is an M90 Eaton blower on a G60 in an 83 Rabbit. 
should be fun.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thanks dood. next up is an M90 Eaton blower on a G60 in an 83 Rabbit. 
should be fun. 


Watcha gonna do for the brackets?

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif M90


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Watcha gonna do for the brackets?


duck tape, crackerjacks, and big league chew.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
duck tape, crackerjacks, and big league chew.










that's how we roll.
Actually we're gonna use the stock steel AC Bracket that came in that rabbit... then fab for the blower. It will be intercooled via 1.8t IC. Pushing somewhere around 15psi


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
duck tape, crackerjacks, and big league chew.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_just stumbled on this...








guess which one is me...
_hint: you can't see my face, but i look unamused_









Umm, you're the Jetta? 
Raining life hell up here today. But it's a good thing because it is washing the crap off the roads and since we got so little snow, our fire danger was very high. A week of rain will help that.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Had a great weekend with a bunch of friends. All of them seem to really like my Audi. But I have decided to sell it already! I have my eye on a better looking, better maintained AWD WAGON!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
thanks dood. next up is an M90 Eaton blower on a G60 in an 83 Rabbit. 
should be fun. 

POst pictarz here PLEEEEEEZZZZ. And can I get my name on the passenger list for Max? (though I know that's a very bad idea...but since when did a bad idea stop me?) And could you have your good wife send me a note while I'm thinking about it? Klaus keeps asking about her for some reason








Oh shoot....while I'm at it...

1. Anyone got suggestions for CINCY AWARDS? (Mrs Lee, did you want to do this???) I know a few of you have prizes to donate (thanks Timbo!), but if anyone has "targeted" awards that need to be given, LMK. There's no Princess war or anything this year, so it may just end up being a draw at this rate. I'd also be delighted with prize donations.
2. The CARNAGE AWARDS: Yeah, wanna do this again? I do, though I only have lame entries of my own this year (so far...)
For those who are new - The "Awards" are for random useless things, not for having your car look good or anything you can "compete" for. Cincy is not a car show. They can also be awarded by local groups for anything deserving recognition, like when IceKarl survived watching that Meryl Streep movie recently. The more random, the better.
The Carnage awards are new last year and I thought they were fun. What you do is find a Scirocco part that you mangled/cooked/destroyed and then you'll get a recipe card to "tell the story" that goes with it. Entries should fit into a shoe box, just so nobody drags a whole quarter panel or engine block to Cincy. If it's really that big, maybe print a photo of the carnage. Last year, the story was what won it, not the part. But anything that got demolished can have educational value, and let's face it, we all like to share your pain.

Get yer thinking caps on eh? IM me!!!! (It makes me feel special...)









Oh, and I got great news last night!!! A new baby in the extended family!! WOOHOO!!! 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:35 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Umm, you're the Jetta? 

How can one be a Jetta


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

punchbug... i messaged Anne for ya... she'll be chiming in when she gets a minute at work.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Chewie's all nuts....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot for a new phone, and I'm already modding it


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There's a scirocco for sale on ebay. Location says Dayton







The buy it now price is pretty steep for how rusty it is. Not sure what the reserve is.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...55062

I took a trip out to Texas last week. Here's a pic










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:02 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

It may be Arctic blue metallic, so it knows that it will be a groundbreaking purchase for its new owner. At least that's how it worked out for Daun and I.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:32 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
How can one be a Jetta









Well, obviously, I'm kidding, or maybe not so obviously.
Anyone know how to fool a cat into taking a small pill that she needs to get better?
The patient in question:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Roll it up in a wad of cat food. If that doesn't work, crush it into powder and repeat.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_There's a scirocco for sale on ebay. Location says Dayton







The buy it now price is pretty steep for how rusty it is. Not sure what the reserve is.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...55062


Thats a little steep period! But I like the color combo!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Well, obviously, I'm kidding, or maybe not so obviously.
Anyone know how to fool a cat into taking a small pill that she needs to get better?
The patient in question:









Reminds me of someone:








That was when his liver was not working last year. I had to force feed him for three weeks, and he did NOT love me for it. (He refused all food, fought every drop that went in). Cat food in a syringe, yeah, that was fun. Of course there were morning and evening pills too. I just opened his mouth and made sure the pill was on the back of his tongue. He didn't have much choice in the matter. 
He just woke up now from my lap, so he still likes me and obviously survived. So what's wrong with your kitty? I have a soft spot for grey cats....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

OK, here are some pics of the latest acquisitions, first the cabby.
























and the Jetta diesel, post blown head gasket.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It may be Arctic blue metallic, so it knows that it will be a groundbreaking purchase for its new owner. At least that's how it worked out for Daun and I.










Actually, Arctic Blue Metallic wasn't available in '82. According to my '82 brochure, it was available in Cosmos Silver and Diamond Silver.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Slow in here today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

been playing with the new phone


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Got my new schedule through July today. Completely wrecks any "plans" I had, to say nothing of being able to see friends & family much. Screw that, time to start job hunting again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

^^That sucks, Daun. Good luck.
In other news, I'm seriously considering picking up another vehicle. I must be insane.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Reminds me of someone:








So what's wrong with your kitty? I have a soft spot for grey cats.... 

Bladder infection. She was a bit "backed up" and we thought it was that, but that's only a minor thing the vet says moist food will help with. Problem there is neither of these two like anything but dry food. 
Here's her sister btw:








And for some Scirocco content:








And in unrelated news, Mandy had another Dr appointment today. Her due date is 4 weeks away and they estimate the baby is 8lbs 15oz already!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

No cat photos, but there's a dog around somewhere. Snapped a few pictures when the new arrival rolled off the flatbed next to Carrots.
















81 S, nice straight interior, very clean underside (especially for an Ontario car) and some body issues that can be dealt with. Oh, and it really needs a diesel.
Not sure what/when will happen with this one, which my daughter christened "Delilah" when I asked her to name the new arrival. "Steve" was the first choice, I pressed for a feminine name though.
Drew (with 2 Mk1's now)



_Modified by type53b_gtd at 7:45 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Got my new schedule through July today. Completely wrecks any "plans" I had, to say nothing of being able to see friends & family much. Screw that, time to start job hunting again.









I've gathered the dates of all the shows in the area hoping I'd at least be able to attend some of them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Nice find, Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So that one's getting a diesel too, eh?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, a good day of car assembly on my friends MK4 GTI 1.8T. Then the wonderful text from Anna that she was home early, because she got laid off.
















On a different note, buying my parts for the mk3. While doing the chains should I buy a new "crackpipe" and thermo housing??


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Spotted a scirocco today on the road in Towson just parked hanging out.... looks nice and pretty.... no idea who it belongs to though... picture on my cammera phone to be uploaded soon.... left a note.... hasnt popped up on the thread I suppose...... It's MD tagged and isnt registered as Historic so looks like it acts as a DD...maybe it'll pop up on here sometime?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
1. Anyone got suggestions for CINCY AWARDS? (Mrs Lee, did you want to do this???) I know a few of you have prizes to donate (thanks Timbo!), but if anyone has "targeted" awards that need to be given, LMK. There's no Princess war or anything this year, so it may just end up being a draw at this rate. I'd also be delighted with prize donations.
_Modified by punchbug at 4:35 AM 3-30-2010_

This princess is experiencing the life of a student teacher....aka free slave labor.... oh highschoolers..... they never cease to amaze me.... but I got to teach adn learn color darkroom... if only we had a paper procesing machine so we didnt have to develop our prints ourselves...... If anyone ever asks me to regulate water and chemicals to strictly 91 degrees I will kill you........Princess is alive, just livin' the dream haha..... 
sad news though.... might not be able to make it this year (just found out drfrasercrane so dont sass me about not telling you immediatly).... summer camp training to teach art.... LAME


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nice find, Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So that one's getting a diesel too, eh?









Seems like a no-brainer. It's even a soot-friendly colour...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Good Morning!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Zoot Soot Riot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Funny, I was thinking "Elvira", so I must have heard her wrong.







Delilah absolutely works for her. Much better than Steve







Congats eh, Drew!!!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:34 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning!



_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning!



_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning!



_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Good Morning!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*









Mike Bee is online


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_








Mike Bee is online 

So am I.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

METAL MARC IS ONLINE TOO








I'm not happy with you







Still no VC pictures



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 7:41 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Hi Drew!
So, an '81 S with a Diesel. Sounds familiar.








Maybe one day there will actually be TWO '81 S's with Diesels at Cincy. Would that convergence cause a blackhole or something? Or just a big soot cloud?








Nice catch. And Delilah is a better name than Steve. Naming a Scirocco "Steve" is like naming your cat "Kevin".








Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I took a trip out to Texas last week. 
Looks like the hill country to me, where in TX were you?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_On a different note, buying my parts for the mk3. While doing the chains should I buy a new "crackpipe" and thermo housing??

Ask yourself "do I want to go here again anytime soon?"


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
On a different note, buying my parts for the mk3. While doing the chains should I buy a new "crackpipe" and thermo housing??

YES. Also, new thermo too. And, clutch with new bolts, rear main, throwout bearing. May as well throw a mkIV head gasket on there for more compression. And if you're doing that, a set of cams. And.....






















VR's are the worst "while you're in there" engines EVAR. Still have not done any of that to the Corrado yet. Parts are sitting in the basement. Driving her 100 miles a day. Getting 29 MPG too.








Sucks about the job. I sent you an e-mail.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, the IRS's "where's my return?" thingy on their website initially said we would get our return on the 29th of March, which was about 18 days after we filed our taxes. Now, they pushed it back to the 13th. RAWR!
In other fun news, the radiator fans in the Corrado are shot. When they turn on, it sounds like a high-speed air drill going through concrete. You could probably hear it from like 3 city blocks away. Even more fun, is that I replaced the bad fan switch with a low-temp one, so the fans pretty much come on all the time.






















The fan assembly is about 8.9 million dollars, so I sourced the bearings and will try to replace them instead this weekend. I hope it works. $20 in bearings is easier to swallow.
Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
sad news though.... might not be able to make it this year (just found out drfrasercrane so dont sass me about not telling you immediatly).... summer camp training to teach art.... LAME









Princess fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Morning, I'm still tired .


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

Hey thats my wife! I remember telling Karl how I wished I had to drive around with boards in case I got stuck. Then suggested Tow Strap! 

_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_just stumbled on this...








guess which one is me...
_hint: you can't see my face, but i look unamused_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

yesterday I successfully mended the 2000 BMW. After the husband's two failed attempts. The dreaded SES light even went off on it's own after I did the repair.
I drove the Scriocco for work the last two days. She is definitely ready for her four hour drive in two months. 
Edit for ownage:
Sassy really wants to go for a ride in this car......










_Modified by jedilynne at 1:31 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
YES. Also, new thermo too. And, clutch with new bolts, rear main, throwout bearing. May as well throw a mkIV head gasket on there for more compression. And if you're doing that, a set of cams. And.....






















VR's are the worst "while you're in there" engines EVAR. Still have not done any of that to the Corrado yet. Parts are sitting in the basement. Driving her 100 miles a day. Getting 29 MPG too.








Sucks about the job. I sent you an e-mail.
Brendan

Thermostat was in the plan there too. I'm not doing anything other that HAVE TO stuff as the MK3 will be For Sale once the motor is back in it.
Selling the Audi as fast as possible as I have found a Passat wagon 4-mo that I REALLY like!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_METAL MARC IS ONLINE TOO








I'm not happy with you







Still no VC pictures


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, one more night of painting the "big brown '82". This house needs a lot of work it seems. The res of the flooring came today so I'll probably do that tomorrow. The "plan" is to fly then go clean up at my parent's place tomorow, and tha opens up the weekend of wrenching and family dinners. Weather's supposed to be awesome all weekend! Expect reports of purpleness....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i saw a thread last week (or was that earlier this week?) that had all sorts of stuff about painting headlights/brackets and now i cant find it.
wa' happened? or am i losing it? (credible theory) i had already taken my headlights out to clean and rewire, was planning on cleaning and painting the headlight brackets (which i have done- just need another coat imo) then i saw this thread and now i dont even remember why it was suggested (other than just about everything looks better when you paint it black, especially flat black- again IMO)
does anyone else remember that thread? and shouldnt you have to use hight temp paint since the glass gets all kinds of hot with h3/h4's?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_yesterday I successfully mended the 2000 BMW. After the husband's two failed attempts. 

Why does this not surprise me? His heart's in the right place but he really isn't good with diagnosis & actual fixing of things.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot for Droid. Tethered to my laptop via bluetooth and on the web


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why does this not surprise me? His heart's in the right place but he really isn't good with diagnosis & actual fixing of things.

I was thinking that too. Luckily Lynne is alll over it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Hi.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Hi.

sup joe.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Good morning
Time to go work on the cars.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_woot for Droid. Tethered to my laptop via bluetooth and on the web








What service you using for that? AT&T wants way too much to enable tethering...


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

It sucks when you have all your bleeder valves cracked loose and you cant get a hold of anyone to help bleed the brakes








I was amazed how easy I got my bleeders cracked loose, they are all brand new looking- I figured they would have been a royal PITA because my car sat for 5 years b4 I picked her up...but I guess not


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_It sucks when you have all your bleeder valves cracked loose and you cant get a hold of anyone to help bleed the brakes








I was amazed how easy I got my bleeders cracked loose, they are all brand new looking- I figured they would have been a royal PITA because my car sat for 5 years b4 I picked her up...but I guess not









best reason to own a power bleeder


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

So, what is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

working on Sciroccos during the day and working at night...same as every weekend when I'm home


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
best reason to own *a big bottle of Fireball*

There, FTFY. and that's no good. But at least the bleeders were co-operative. My new brakes seem to work well, but I need to find a new spare tire since the 13"rim won't clear the brakes now. 
So I still need to look at the log from my last drive. My WB O2 sensor is going wonky, but it looks like everything's okay otherwise. Gets to 12:1 then pegs at full lean. (injector pulse widths indicate there's no fuelling problem) I recalibrated the WB, but I think I have to hook up the computer to it and see how it's translating the signal from the sensor. It's acting like a narrow band...likely just a setting gone south. 
I ended up not flying (gorgeous day, nobody there to sign me out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) But that worked out okay because I met a random guy that may be a useful contact. (has a Piper Cub on floats and other old flying stuff). Anyway, we went and cleaned up the yard at my parents' place, and it's just silly warm here. T shirt and safety sandal weather!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm stuck here at work again this weekend. Got a lot of non-Scirocco work done on friends cars the last few days though.
Debating if Cincy will be an option now that Anna lost her job. Depends on how soon she gets a job I guess.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I ended up not flying (gorgeous day, nobody there to sign me out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) But that worked out okay because I met a random guy that may be a useful contact. (has a Piper Cub on floats and other old flying stuff)

Suckage on the no flying, but you know how things often happen for a reason. And the Waco-folk have a bid in on a Cub right now, would be interesting if they win.
No flying for me, went back to work. Soooo not enthused about the new schedule that starts May 1, way worse than what I'm on now... to the point that I've started a little job searching. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Suckage on the no flying, but you know how things often happen for a reason. And the Waco-folk have a bid in on a Cub right now, would be interesting if they win.
No flying for me, went back to work. Soooo not enthused about the new schedule that starts May 1, way worse than what I'm on now... to the point that I've started a little job searching. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Sucks that work's a bummer. I'm heading into the heavy part of my year too...I'll know in a week or so if the College couse runs, so that will kill off my Tuesday nights for 12 weeks but it pays the bills I guess. And of course the plants are all in. They'll be wanting water tomorrow too. No weekends for me now till they get sold.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what is everyone doing this weekend?

working








unfortunately i was in an accident today, while driving a customers car... and my battery died in the sentra so i had to scavenge the one out of the rocco. also found out one of my best friends is in the hospital again after wrecking his motorcycle- now with an infection... has NOT been a good day, but all in all i guess it could be worse...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what is everyone doing this weekend?

Working tomorrow. Sunday has yet to be determined.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Working. I had someone pick up my AM shift tomorrow so that I could get a chance to sleep in for once.
Also, as your designated forum princess, I would like to let everyone know that evil plans are afoot. Muahahahahaha...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what is everyone doing this weekend?

1. Test driving TDIs
2. Buying an iPad
3. Daytrip to NYC
4. Eating ham and chocolate rabbits with the family.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what is everyone doing this weekend?

tons of homework tomorrow....family is driving up in the new family truckster (acquired last weekend to replace the touareg that got totaled in the snow storms) on sunday for dinner. hopefully at some point getting tires for the kia's new wheels mounted.
scirocco is still in MD at parent place and will remain there until after exams.
a word to the wise: dont go to law school.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
1. Test driving TDIs
2. Buying an iPad
3. Daytrip to NYC
4. Eating ham and chocolate rabbits with the family.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









MMM, TDI's!! I will be hunting for one if I don't get this Passat.
iJunk, eww (sorry not much of an iStuff fan)
NYC, YAY!! I like that town in small doses, not much for big cities for long period of time.
YAY for Easter!! and a day off work.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Replacing 4 regular light switches in my kitchen and dining/living room with dimmer switches (and new bulbs) as well as swapping out some boring pendant lights with these babies








Sad to say I do more home stuff these days than car stuff. I will add that I will continue to test my new Yoko S-Drive tires in all this rainy weather we seem to have in Seattle.
André


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ Wow, those are beautiful! I can imagine the finished product will look great! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, what is everyone doing this weekend?

Easter dinner at my mom's. Hopefully Amber can join. I sanded and re-stained Amber's folding chaise so she can enjoy the beautiful spring weather today. Kinda messed up on a few of the wood slats, but oh well. Turned out great for my first effort at staining. 


_Modified by Nataku at 10:20 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ I sanded and re-stained Amber's folding chaise so she can enjoy the beautiful spring weather today. Kinda messed up on a few of the wood slats, but oh well. Turned out great for my first effort at staining. 

I'm sure she will throughly enjoy being out in this wonderful weather we have been having lately!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Took the kids to the Griffith Observatory today...bad idea.
Traffic made it an hour and a half just getting there, and the drive back wasn't any better.
Fun was had tho. And I learned some stuff too. Too bad the traffic sucked balls. 
...didn't take the red car either.








Looking at the VW Classic show creeping up. Any takers?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Had some friends over for BBQ (burned cow, not friends). Still thawing, I guess... I like working on the Ice but hate the company, already signed contract offer letter for next season but not really "obligated" yet (they haven't spent $.01 on me to clear med and dental).
My attitude being more or less, " y'all can kiss my hairy *ss" after last season's gulag atmosphere and broken promises.
Good news is I got some music in the mail. Ya know, Canada has produced some damn good bands and musicians; Rush. Neil Young, Zappacosta, BTO, und so weiter...
Long list and I could go on but won't. It is quite a saga.
So winding down the Friday with Emmet's Irish Cream and headphones.
The best part of the day was smoking some fool in a low- slung Dodge who thought he could out-lunge a 16v Mk1 off a light and beat me to where two (lanes) becomes one (lane). Uh... no. Like the looks of my back bumper, buddy?
Dog got bacon scraps and so she's happy... all in all not a bad day.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

...oh yeah, and I forgot to mention.
A certain sticker producing physician knowst to us all did me a favor over the (Antarctic) summer; and there appeared at McMurdo some bright and colorful stickers posing the question, "WWDD?"
The 'D' of the stickers, one Duffy by name, has provided an answer. It seems what Duffy would do is...
Quit.
bye-bye, ya arrogant fascist moron. Don't let the door, et cetera.
Thanks, doc. I owe you many beers. See you at Cincy, yes?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_...oh yeah, and I forgot to mention.
A certain sticker producing physician knowst to us all did me a favor over the (Antarctic) summer; and there appeared at McMurdo some bright and colorful stickers posing the question, "WWDD?"
The 'D' of the stickers, one Duffy by name, has provided an answer. It seems what Duffy would do is...
Quit.
bye-bye, ya arrogant fascist moron. Don't let the door, et cetera.
Thanks, doc. I owe you many beers. See you at Cincy, yes?










LOL, I thought to myself..."don't tell me he watchs Dexter..." (WWDD? Arrange for the offender's permanent departure and carefully hide the body parts). I blame my daughter for that nasty little addiction. We watch box sets of bizzare shows together. 
And Fraser? Law school must suck, but practicing law will suck more. At least the pay's good! And the Boxster's being German this morning according to the boy....won't rev past 2000. Heck, that'd be okay for my TDI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








First trip out for that car this season, I expect it'll be even more of a drama queen than the ones I deal with.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I've also got some news that might make Cincy for us not possible. Laura's tenant that rents her house is leaving at the end of the month, if the house is not sold by then, we will have to claim bankruptcy in order to unload it. That would basically tap us out money-wise for a full year, I would more than likely have to sell the Scirocco and Corrado off and we'd have to save every single dime to pay next year's taxes.








If anyone knows someone who wants a cheap house in central Ohio, please point them our way!
In other news, replacing the bearings in the rad fan on the Corrado today. Might install the catch can on the Golf today too. And they both need a washing.
Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Drove the 16V to work on Thursday. Other than a little one mile trip a week ago, that was it's first drive of the year. All is more or less good on her. I will be checking out the strut mounts because they are clunking a bit and then it will get an alignment too because she isn't as precise feeling as she should be. All in all it was a good day.
Mandy had another Dr appointment and her bp is still a little high and the baby is large, so she told her "no more work." I think the kid will be hear quite a bit before the 29th;more like within the next week.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
Thanks, doc. I owe you many beers. See you at Cincy, yes?









Glad they worked out.....better than intended. i should be at cincy, yes, but might be flying solo this year. hopefully the scirocco makes it, otherwise its kia support vehicle status.
own


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

question for you folks; i think i've seen a THULE roof rack on a mk2... and i really liked it. their site says they don't offer own for our particular vehicle... are there any that people know about that fit right?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_question for you folks; i think i've seen a THULE roof rack on a mk2... and i really liked it. their site says they don't offer own for our particular vehicle... are there any that people know about that fit right?

Thule got out of the scirocco game a while ago, but if you can find the parts you can put together a rack for it. side note - yakima still makes all the parts you need to put a rack on a scirocco.
for a thule rack, you need the base load bars and feet, I want to say the 400XT loadbar setup is the base. then you need to find the fit kit (this is what clamps the rack to the car - this is also the part they dont make any more), for that you need #42. you also need the short roof adapter kit, #477 (dont know if still made) and then a fairing (forget what length mine is, but whatever the width of the roof is, these are still made and easy to find). you can get away without the short roof kit (sometimes called a stretch kit) but I think it looks goofy.
hope that helped; cliffs notes - you will have to do some digging if you want a thule rack on your scircco


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_question for you folks; i think i've seen a THULE roof rack on a mk2... and i really liked it. their site says they don't offer own for our particular vehicle... are there any that people know about that fit right?

does it have to be a thule?
subaru racks work on our cars as well.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

wow, thanks for the very extensive answer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and no, it absolutely does not have to be a thule rack; i just think that for a lot of the stuff i do, i would put a good, sturdy rack to good use... plus i think it looks nice!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Had some delicious strawberry waffles this morning made from scratch by yours truely, and no extra sugar involved! They were pretty delicious.
What else is everyone doing today??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm doing computer repair stuffs.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

My wife got banned from reef central, so I have been messing with them. I'm on screen name #5 already.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Yep, well, just did two hours of 100LL killing, and as usual, it was educational. (nice day = super busy= lots of "interesting" flying) Then I watered the greenhouse, and stopped into the local body shop to chat and get a price on a fresher headlight for the bug's 30000km gift. She got a billet budvase for 200000kms, and BIlsteins for 100000. She always gets a timing belt for her milestones too, obviously. Then we did a quick look at the unhappy fancy German car, (still only revs to 2000 with the pedal to the mat, like WTF?







Ideas are welcome) and now it's late lunch. Seat heater wiring is next. I have the rest of today and two more solid days to play with cars. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Mmmmmm......
A Cook's ham, cheesy scalloped potatoes, corn, fresh baked buns finished off with French Silk and Pecan pie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I'm stuffed......


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_What else is everyone doing today??

Sittin' at work, waiting on 2 AM. It's my "Friday" and I don't have to be back 'til Thursday afternoon.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
What else is everyone doing today??

Today I went to ghetto Detroit with a co-worker of mine. She wanted me to come along with her to look at a truck she wanted to buy. We ended up at a chop shop, looking at a rusty 99 Dodge Dakota. She had me drive it first after we crawled all over the truck.
I got into the truck to drive it and holding onto the steering wheel I panicked. "I've never driven an American car like this before" I said. It was a bit of a lie but I was scared to death. I had a hard time finding that pesky "R" gear. The truck was rough, the tranny was slipping, and the steering left much to be desired. And it had more rust than my 1980 and this thing was only a 99. 
Either way I was a bit disappointed by the truck. She was as well and didn't buy it, the guy wouldn't work with us on the price, and it had a salvage title. That was all she wrote on that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

My dad and I started putting the head back on his 4Runner. Pics to come later.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Spent some time with the boy diagnosing the ailing Boxster. This involved borrowing a scan tool from the local gas station, reading out a code (1502), then trying a reset...no dice. It's a throttle thing, and the TPS (they call it something else) is working. SO that means the end of the "drive by wire" cable needs extracting. Which means he needs to take the dash apart. So, the moral of the story is, if your new car wont rev past 2000 rom, tear the interior apart. Makes total sense eh? My role was to turn the key,push the pedal and tell him the readout. 
On to sensible (?) cars. I have the interior of the purple car in shards strewn hither and yon. There will be glue and paint, and wiring. It's "progressing".








I made a slick mount for the seat heater switch in place of the rear window defog switch. Somehow, I dont think I'll miss that one.








Oh yay, saving electricity! Power's out... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:49 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

stuck at work. Its my friday at least. Going to the future inlaws tomorrow. Then if I'm lucky and the Audi sells I will be headed to MN on Monday. But that plan is not looking good...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Here's some pics of my dad's 4Runner:
















Altimeter:








Lots of red everywhere:








This is what happens when you get chunks of metal in one of your cylinders:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

GREAT looking 4runner!!!! So is it getting a HG and running again or whats the plan? I know there was mention of a VR6.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_GREAT looking 4runner!!!! So is it getting a HG and running again or whats the plan? I know there was mention of a VR6.

Metal chunks were removed (prior to photo taking), new head gasket has been put in. The head is on, exhaust manifold is on, all that's left to do is put the intake manifold and fuel rail back on, hook up hoses and wires, adjust the valves and put the valve cover on.
He really wanted to put the VR in it, but he doesn't have the money to go through with it at this point.
Maybe I'll do it to my 4Runner instead.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

craigslist is like magic.... "free scrap metal..." 2hrs later it's GONE!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_craigslist is like magic.... 









with more rape and murder though.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
with more rape and murder though.

what, cuz magic is soooo innocent


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

btw, this is RAD!!!! I'd love an altimeter in the rocco for tuning cross country.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_GREAT looking 4runner!!!!

+1
_(please say it is a stick please say it is a stick please say it is a stick please say it is a stick)_


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

who has the build with the relocated battery to the spare tire area? the one with the neat battery housing with the german flag colors on it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_btw, this is RAD!!!! I'd love an altimeter in the rocco for tuning cross country. 


I've thought about doing this. Not like I couldn't find one somewhere.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Not like I couldn't find one somewhere.









...hmm well actually, I know of this 4runner....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Altimeter:










Excuse my language, but this is the f**king coolest thing ever put in an automobile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

I have been crawling around under the cabby tucking the fuel system up out of the way, now that it doesn't leak, and finding other leaks namely the filler neck. still trying to get the brakeline loose, currently eating b-fast at denny's.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Excuse my language, but this is the f**king coolest thing ever put in an automobile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Please watch your language.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

First post from my iPad. Some will like it, some will not, but to me, it is TOTALLY RAD! Sicker than Swine Flu.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:46 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Just got back from what I though was to be a bonfire, but turned out to be a "man shower/BBQ/Bonfire." Had fun and drank a fair amount, most of it from a baby bottle.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Excuse my language, but this is the f**king coolest thing ever put in an automobile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, the yellow car needs one. And Daun, I bet MS could be made to display one. It reads MAP, and that gives atmospheric pressure with the engine off. So a separate MAP sensor that's ported to the outside instead of to the car's vaccuum would do it with some multiplier calculated in there. (whee's Julie?) My Lord that sounds technical for me.














Grey cats are fluffy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









OTOH, what's between the static port and a regular altimeter? (I should know this...) Likely just tubing, right? Methinks a trip to the Fly-Mart may be in order this summer...for cholland. My cars operate on flat ground anyway. Or maybe I needs to talks to helicopterboy....
So far this morning I am planning to stay at zeroAGL and have checked my doorcard insert's adhesion (looks like they stuck)..and I'm now warming up some spray paint for more interior nonsense. Trying not to get too "into it" yet...Easter stuff ya know?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Happy Zombie Jesus day everyone!








Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/201...eaten
Mikey B has been busy.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So I just found out after calling to confirm my patient's appointment for tomorrow that he was rescheduled for another day with one of the freshman students. Great. Thanks a whole FŪCKING lot. So now I have a grand total of 12 patients I have to finish in the summer, when really it should have only been 10. Really, had I been faster throughout the last 1.5 years, I should be DONE right now. But because of fūckups like this, and my program director being a total and complete BĮTCH, this is what happens to us. We get fūcked over.
I'm a little bit LIVID. I'll be nice again tomorrow. Oh and Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Going out to get the car out of storage today. Im excited and nervous at the same time, this will be my first time really driving it since I bought it. Wish me luck


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (8716vrocco)*

I'm working in the flower beds today. Maybe after I'm done with that I will start rust removal on the 80. What a way to spend a beautiful 70 degree Sunday.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_First post from my iPad. Some will like it, some will not, but to me, it is TOTALLY RAD! Sicker thank Swine Flu.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

should we be concerned that your 1st post from the iPad had a typo in it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I'm a little bit LIVID. I'll be nice again tomorrow. Oh and Happy Easter everyone.

Somebody needs moar EASTER CHOCOLATE!!







Today is no day to talks about dentistry.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (8716vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716vrocco* »_Going out to get the car out of storage today. Im excited and nervous at the same time, this will be my first time really driving it since I bought it. Wish me luck









Enjoy...and we will be sitting here awaiting a full report!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Somebody needs moar EASTER CHOCOLATE!!







Today is no day to talks about dentistry.









Indeed she does! Mmmmm, chocolate. Hope the stores have decent deals on Easter stuff tonight/tomorrow. Their after-Halloween candy sale sucked. 50% off, really now?
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... Grey cats are fluffy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My cars operate on flat ground anyway. Or maybe I needs to talks to helicopterboy....



I could use an altimeter. I've been above the clouds with the Scirocco a few times.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
...hmm well actually, I know of this 4runner....

















_NO!! BAD MIKEY!!_








Thanks for the compliments everyone. And yes, it is a 5-speed.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm at the "in-laws" and am waiting for Anna's dad to get home so we can cook dinner.
Also trying to debate if I want to trade+cash for an A6 Avant same colors and all or if I can just sell the A6 outright and buy the BMP/black leather Passat 4-Mo wagon. (I'd like to get the Passat but finacials are leaning towards the trade.)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

After a long weekend, both Scirocco's are running, driving and kind of clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (and very very different driving experiences







)
I also attempted to take my motorcycle for it's first ride of the year after I got it started and running today. Having your chain fly off while going down the road is an interesting experience


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_After a long weekend, both Scirocco's are running, driving and kind of clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (and very very different driving experiences







)


Okay, you KNOW we need more details than THAT! I'm full of beer and solvents. All the glue and paint...but the car's coming together nicely.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, you KNOW we need more details than THAT! I'm full of beer and solvents. All the glue and paint...but the car's coming together nicely.

Comparing the two cars is tough. The brown car just seems so quiet, calm and smooth. It's really not that far from the mk4. Then you get in the yellow car and all hell breaks lose. It is the noisiest, rattliest, scariest car (considering every single piece of the suspension is brand new) you could imagine. And I wanted to drive that thing across the country.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
should we be concerned that your 1st post from the iPad had a typo in it?

That was the 9% barleywine talking, not the iPad.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Comparing the two cars is tough. The brown car just seems so quiet, calm and smooth. It's really not that far from the mk4. Then you get in the yellow car and all hell breaks lose. It is the noisiest, rattliest, scariest car (considering every single piece of the suspension is brand new) you could imagine. And I wanted to drive that thing across the country.









That pretty much sums it up. MkIIs are much more comfy. I love my MkI though. I'm finally taking a break...just put down a chunk of flooring in the basement, and I've got my headrest supports on my lap giving them a sanding for a fresh coat of paint. They need to match the interior.







It's been a good day for the purple car, so tomorrow some loving needs to go to some others. 


_Modified by punchbug at 6:16 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ummmm yeah, I think we're gonna need some pictures.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Nio work on the cabby or rocco today, had to get Moo truck going, I was arcing right through the insulation on #1 plug wire, not fun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Ah...and what a good easter it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Back to work after the long weekend.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*

Good Morning










_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Back to work after the long weekend.









I'm off today, after working the weekend


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

I have a nice four day weekend and have made good use of the first three days of it. So today I can ease up a bit. Of course I have thirsty plants, and a "tire I don't like the looks of







" on the bug...SO...that means I'll go try out the new (hand-me-down from the 'vert, shhh, don't tell her) shift boot on the headache. I suspect the installation went fine, but it's always good to "test it", LOL....you sure don't want a poorly installed shift boot ruining your day....





























And in case you ever need to know....seems the German royalty (Porsche) got miffed because her battery was low over the winter...so she went into "delivery mode". That's why she refused to rev over 2000rpm. Not sure how widespread that phenomenon is, but a reset found the more interesting part of the tach. Of course now it's going to rain for days on end, so she'll still sit...but that's not my concern anyway. Replacing parts is to be avoided on those cars, crazy expensive.
And I almost went "Good morning Brian" but it was Randall this time...I thought Brian held the rights to "Good Morning







"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Ummmm yeah, I think we're gonna need some pictures.....









You get NOTHING!!!!! (Okay, maybe 'll post up something...but right now use your imagination...just picture a parted MkII, after the Jaws of Life have taken the roof off, and the interior has been stripped. Now paint the car purple. That's about right. I'm not showing you pictures of her naked. It's just not right. Okay, she's got a few things bolted back on now, but she's still a mess.)
I may post a picture of her new eyeliner, thanks to California16V for that bit of Kamei goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I may post a picture of her new eyeliner, thanks to California16V for that bit of Kamei goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

your welcome








pictures would be Awesome


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Good Morning

















I'm off today, after working the weekend











+1 Working weekends sucks. But so is the life when you work retail.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (88Jetta350)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88Jetta350* »_

+1 Working weekends sucks. But so is the life when you work retail.










true


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Didn't get everything done that I wanted to this weekend, but getting there.
Finally figured out the mess of wiring in the Corrado. Headlights, turn signals, side-markers, parking lights... gah! They were all screwed up. Plus it helps to actually know what the hell you are looking at. There were a total of 6 lamp sockets missing in the front of that car. And somehow I still had headlights and turn signals.







Still need a set of inner running light sockets, parts stores didn't have any universal ones that would fit. Also put the drivers door panel back on the car after taking it off back in NOVEMBER to clean it. It basically never got warm after that so it stayed off all winter. I also managed to instantly crack the upper trim strip on the door panel that I tried so hard to repair.








Wanted to give both driving cars a bath as well, but didn't have time. We had to rescue a bird in the chimney yesterday as well. That was interesting. 
Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... I bet MS could be made to display one. It reads MAP, and that gives atmospheric pressure with the engine off. So a separate MAP sensor that's ported to the outside instead of to the car's vaccuum would do it with some multiplier calculated in there. ...
I'm not so sure I want to be calculating density altitude before driving...









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And in case you ever need to know....seems the German royalty (Porsche) got miffed because her battery was low over the winter...so she went into "delivery mode". That's why she refused to rev over 2000rpm. Not sure how widespread that phenomenon is, but a reset found the more interesting part of the tach.

Somewhat common - really you gotta take good care of the battery in any Boxster because if they die completely it's nigh-unto-impossible to get anything open to change it. On the plus side, tho, any day spent in the twisties in a mid-engined Porsche is a day very well spent.
So, did y'all figure this out *before* tearing up the dash?










_Modified by kerensky at 6:53 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I'm not so sure I want to be calculating density altitude before driving...








Somewhat common - really you gotta take good care of the battery in any Boxster because if they die completely it's nigh-unto-impossible to get anything open to change it. On the plus side, tho, any day spent in the twisties in a mid-engined Porsche is a day very well spent.
So, did y'all figure this out *before* tearing up the dash?









_Modified by kerensky at 6:53 AM 4-5-2010_

Yup, and he did a bit of online diagnisis as well. The previous battery was going low on a regular basis, so we'll see how this one does. I don;t ever drive it anyway, so it's just another vehicle to have parked in an annoying spot. And I'm getting to that picture thing...but my camera battery went dead.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_On the plus side, tho, any day spent in the twisties in a mid-engined Porsche is a day very well spent.


have done this in a VW-Porsche 914 2.0 litre 4 in Deutschland


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

OKay..since some of you are bored at work. These are still not very exciting though.
Here's the "new" shifter boot that needed to be tested out, LOL:








And here's my workplace, with "her" parked outside waiting patiently:








Here are the baby plants that were thirsty. At this point, they're pretty easy to deal with, but they get very demanding in a few weeks:








And to keep Chris happy, here's a picture of my headrest support. I would have powder coated it, but it's customized and cannot come apart. The extra hook is because there is no B pillar for the seatbelt to attach to, so it supports the belt off your neck. One of Lowell's finest creations!








The Chassis black is suposed to be tough, but the 24 hours between coats is killing me. At least I have a greenhouse to bake it in.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Happy Easter everyone! 










BUNNY!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_








Hasenpfeffer!!!! 









Fixed it for ya.




_Modified by tmechanic at 8:17 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hello everybody!! Well after eating some M&M's, getting a bunch of wedding stuff done, and eating some more M&M's, I am a happy camper today. I even skipped class (due to lack of patient, haha, take THAT you stupid school!!!) so I'm doin pretty well. Now off to put favors and centerpieces for the reception together and study...
How is everybody? How was everyone's Easter? Chocolate makes me happy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

We bought baby stuff tonight.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_We bought baby stuff tonight.










Wow!!







Hope there's more diversity in your baby's room.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

For the record, that is not actually the baby's room.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, windy here this evening :\










_Modified by twardnw at 6:21 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, windy here this evening :\









_Modified by twardnw at 6:21 PM 4-5-2010_

Very nice!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_For the record, that is not actually the baby's room.

Cool, then it can be MY room!!!! Pretty nice if you ask me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mind you, my kids would have trashed THAT room.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/201...eaten
Mikey B has been busy.








I love it!!
You know my local news better than me! I totally missed that. Jennifer will be very happy.... she hated those furry bastids.










_Modified by Michael Bee at 9:16 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_have done this in a VW-Porsche 914 2.0 litre 4 in Deutschland








My 914 hasn't been to the Fatherland since it left on the boat in '73, but it does love twisty roads...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy howdy


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well as expected getting the car out of storage didn't work out as I had hoped. Car runs terrible, was not able to make it all the way home safely. Currently it is at my work so I can screw around with it when we aren't busy. 
Plans are to change the oil, fix the tire leaks which I'm sure are just rim leaks and then drive it home. My CIS is way out of wack and I don't want to dump even a dime into it since I'm going MegaSquirt. So EFI has been pushed to the front of the line, should be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, just ordered a set of strut-tower-cap-extenders for the Caddy. They're 2.25" tall, and use a mk4 strut bearing. It'll get me an extra inch of shock travel (I'm sitting on the bump-stops now), and the strut bearings will last longer


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Must see what you ordered!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The guy can also make them to match the stock height of the mk1 strut bearings, so we could possibly use them on the Scirocco's, even with the smaller cap-to-hood clearance


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I see I see


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://www.oldskoolvw.com


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Cool picture ^
I just finished marking for the night....school was pretty depressing today. Not sure what's up with kids these days, but they are sure messed up. Flag's at half staff again. Second suicide n a month. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

my generation is a very desperate, hurtful generation.
we're pathetic.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jacob Matthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob Matthew* »_my generation is a very desperate, hurtful generation.
we're pathetic.

an altogether true and terrible sad statement. 
unfortunatly we are also selfish- acting with little to no regard for how our actions will affect friends and family that we leave behind, and too stuborned to accept that we need help....
too many friends have left us by their own hands


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
unfortunatly we are also selfish- acting with little to no regard for how our actions will affect friends and family that we leave behind, and too stuborned to accept that we need help....



this and that:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk

greets


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_

this and that:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk

greets

^^ Perfect!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ Perfect!


Not really. Dialup


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (8716vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716vrocco* »_Well as expected getting the car out of storage didn't work out as I had hoped. Car runs terrible, was not able to make it all the way home safely. Currently it is at my work so I can screw around with it when we aren't busy. 
Plans are to change the oil, fix the tire leaks which I'm sure are just rim leaks and then drive it home. My CIS is way out of wack and I don't want to dump even a dime into it since I'm going MegaSquirt. So EFI has been pushed to the front of the line, should be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, at least you gave us a report. I have one that has yet to run this season, soI may be in the same boat. I'd do some basic troubleshooting on CIS before doing MS though...just to make sure it's not something other than CIS. GL with it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Not really. Dialup










Speaking of dialup, I dialed the hotel's reservation line last night and got my room for Cincy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I agree ^^^
Nothing like trying to put MS on a motor that's not working. Talking from experience here.
And if it wasn't for Dan and Timbo the car would still be non running.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Speaking of dialup, I dialed the hotel's reservation line last night and got my room for Cincy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Psh, hotels are for sissys! You should camp like a bunch of us did last year. I totally wish Brian and I could go this year, sounds like it's going to be super epic! But with school and the wedding the weekend before...
*sigh*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Dang! I was hoping we could caravan down again this year, only with your Scirocco instead of the kia.
Reminds me, I need to start working on my Scirocco soon.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I now have a Scirocco in my wallet.







Just gotta wait 'till it arrives now.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

you have a red x in your wallet from where I'm sittin


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ But with school and the wedding the weekend before...we can make it a super epic couple of weeks!!*sigh*









T, ftfy.








My allergies (which normally aren't too bad) are starting to piss me off. I sneezed earlier and now my left ear is all muffled.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

My allergies haven't been unbearable, but definitely noticeable these past few weeks. I need to get some Claritin. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_you have a red x in your wallet from where I'm sittin

Hmm, I'll have Tech Support (Amber) try to get the image to show another way when she gets home tonight.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'marnin


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My allergies (which normally aren't too bad) are starting to piss me off. I sneezed earlier and now my left ear is all muffled.









Finally got it taken care of. Now I don't feel so weird.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
And if it wasn't for Dan and Timbo the car would still be non running.


Umm, Brian, I've never seen this car in person, so how can it be running?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Yeah Brian, we need visual proof that it's not non-running now.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Umm, Brian, I've never seen this car in person, so how can it be running?



_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yeah Brian, we need visual proof that it's not non-running now.









I can't do that, currently its apart . . . Not anything having to do with the MS
Anyone want to check this out for someone

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...91461


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, at least you gave us a report. I have one that has yet to run this season, soI may be in the same boat. I'd do some basic troubleshooting on CIS before doing MS though...just to make sure it's not something other than CIS. GL with it!

I have been checking it out, although haven't had much of a chance, been too busy working on customer cars to get to mine. The car runs pretty well for the most part, I'm just having issues with a stumble on accel. Been a long time since i have worked on a CIS-E car, its been probably 5 years since I got rid of my first 16v. I began my career learning how to diagnose OBD2 vehicles, so it's a good thing I kept my Bentley all these years







Should have a better update soon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Finally got it taken care of. Now I don't feel so weird.









Just be advised that you may still actually BE weird.







(this coming from purple hair chick)

Dialup own a while later...with new eye makeup...










_Modified by punchbug at 7:02 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Just be advised that you may still actually BE weird.







(this coming from purple hair chick)

I am aware of that possibility, yes. In fact, it is quite likely all things considered.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

We're crazy about these cars... I think we need to face the fact that everyone of us is weird.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Nothing wrong with being weird. I've always known I am.
So I threw the '86 on charge this morning and fired it up for the first time since... December? Seems to run fine, but the exhaust has GOT to go. Or should I say what's left of the exhaust has to go. Haven't heard back from Peter (thescirocco.com) about a new TT system yet, but I'd like to get something ordered in the next few days. I could conceivably have the car temporarily on the road once that's fixed.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I *am* weird. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

F*cking weirdos.








Cathy I LOVE that urple car. So nice. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_F*cking weirdos.









And proud of it, bitches!
I need to install some fog lights on the Scirocco.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I'm an idiot. Found the culprit for Amber's rocco not starting. The casing on the main ground has disintegrated exposing a lot of bare cable. 








Oh, and here's the Scirocco that will soon be in my wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by Nataku at 10:47 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Oh, and here's the Scirocco that will soon be in my wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now let it help you to Cincy 2010 ... no excuses, I've seen your other posts in others threads


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Anyone want to check this out for a said someone

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...91461


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_F*cking weirdos.








Cathy I LOVE that urple car. So nice. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Why thanks, so do I (I pinch myself on a regular basis), but I love all of them. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Work should be a challenge today. We have the Provincial Literacy Test (around which the school year revolves for some reason, my boss is obsessive about it) AND the funeral for a student in the same grade. (I didn't know that student, FWIW, but I teach his GF) I'm expecting very few students around today, the test really is NOT the centre of the universe.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Yeah, I'm an idiot. 
Oh, and here's the Scirocco that will soon be in my wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by Nataku at 10:47 PM 4-7-2010_

I'm an idiot too. But YOU have a very cool Scirocco in your pocket!










_Modified by punchbug at 4:43 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Yeah, I'm an idiot. Found the culprit for Amber's rocco not starting. The casing on the main ground has disintegrated exposing a lot of bare cable. 








Oh, and here's the Scirocco that will soon be in my wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








_Modified by Nataku at 10:47 PM 4-7-2010_

That by itself won't cause the not starting problem. Quite a few of those come without any covering at all.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
That by itself won't cause the not starting problem. Quite a few of those come without any covering at all.

+1. Don't see anything wrong there.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well... looks like another Scirocco saved:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4839081
So I'm lookin' for a co-driver to New Bern NC. A place to crash overnight would be cool too.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well... looks like another Scirocco saved:


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
+1. Don't see anything wrong there.

Damn. I was hoping for an easy diagnosis. Now to dig my jumper cables out and see if the main ground is actually the issue.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, once again I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my employer AND information technology. I tried to apply for my one personal leave day (to which I am entitled, no questions asked) so I can go to a family reunion in Ohio in early June...







and I get through the multiple layers of logins and such to get to the "Leave of Absence" form...and I click on it to discover that "this user is not entitled to view this page". I suspect this is NOT a co-incidence, since I CAN access my record of WHIMS training, my sick leave records (I have 245 sick days built up, so I could get really, really sick, cough, cough







) and everything else on that page works fine. Leaves are the only thing on there that cost the board money... hmmm...








This after spending 45 minutes of my 75 minute "window of opportunity" to enter marks trying to get a working network login.





















New security regulations reset the login but didn't make me privy to that little detail without wasting time I do not have. Marks still didn't get done....of course they have to be done at school. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
Just got my boss to buy me the plane ticket for Cincy








In return, I will be working late on Mon, Tues, and Thursday evenings for the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sweeet


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well... looks like another Scirocco saved:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4839081
So I'm lookin' for a co-driver to New Bern NC. A place to crash overnight would be cool too.

Good job Daun. And a great color.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

It does bring up a dilemma. What do I do with it? Keep it and sell the '86? Part the '86? Sell the new one?
I just don't know.
And I haven't told Brad yet.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And I haven't told Brad yet.

Is that really even an issue at this point?















Throw it in the hanger; from the pics the paint looks great, you'll figure it out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
Is that really even an issue at this point?

















Well it might be if I'm gone a couple days and he doesn't know where the truck is.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

that purple thing is so hot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well it might be if I'm gone a couple days and he doesn't know where the truck is.

Easy. Do the manly thing and leave him a note:
Dear Brad;
I found the perfect gift for you and I've taken the truck to pick it up. I'll be back i no time, so don't worry!
Daun


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Easy. Do the manly thing and leave him a note:
Dear Brad;
I found the perfect gift for you and I've taken the truck to pick it up. I'll be back i no time, so don't worry!
Daun


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wow. Perfect.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

I had mentioned the car in passing last night, I'm not sure that he ever really pays attention to my ramblings though. In talking with him a few minutes ago, he remembered.... didn't seem upset. "Well we can chat about it tomorrow...."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I had mentioned the car in passing last night, I'm not sure that he ever really pays attention to my ramblings though. In talking with him a few minutes ago, he remembered.... didn't seem upset. "Well we can chat about it tomorrow...."


Well, it's not huge money, and it's such a nice colour combo. But you have to keep the 86. Just get it fixed up/painted and then you won't think about selling it. Paint makes a huge difference in how you view a car. It's just so freaking expensive.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Point. I was working on it yesterday going... man, soooo much work to do, yet most of it is voluntary / improvements. It's in good shape and I wouldn't hesitate to drive it a long distance right now. (Well ok, see that the battery holds a charge and get the exhaust done.) But my does she need paint, looks like hell.
Who knows, spend the summer working on the '86, and see how I feel about the newbie when it's finished.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Congrats Daun. That's a great color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Point. I was working on it yesterday going... man, soooo much work to do, yet most of it is voluntary / improvements. It's in good shape and I wouldn't hesitate to drive it a long distance right now. (Well ok, see that the battery holds a charge and get the exhaust done.) But my does she need paint, looks like hell.
Who knows, spend the summer working on the '86, and see how I feel about the newbie when it's finished.

Just entered more marks, and cancelled my plane for tomorrow. Weather looks marginal anyway, may as well get something done here. Got the pond drained and refilled yesterday, so it should be ready for some fish this afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daun, repaint that car and do it in Arctic Blue now that you HAVE a burgundy one. And get those camera batteries charged, we will expect pictures of this adventure! Lots of them. No pressure....










_Modified by punchbug at 4:37 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

anyone going to be at rocky neck tomorrow for staggered?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Glenn was towed to our friendly local autoservice place to have the starting problem sorted out. And it's a perfect day to be driving today too







Too bad Glenn is mad at me and won't start. I don't blame him, I haven't driven him as much as I should have








(previously posted in "What did you do to your scirocco today?")


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

You need to start doing some more diagnosis on your own & with our help. You're perfectly capable!
Shops these days have NO real ability to methodically troubleshoot / fix anything that they can't plug into a computer. Good luck!
_Edit for ownage:_ Should be picking this up in just over a week... woo hoo!










_Modified by vwdaun at 5:31 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_You need to start doing some more diagnosis on your own & with our help. You're perfectly capable!


I agree, but that's Brian's choice to make. Eventually we all come to the realization that typical garages are not so great at diagnosing our old cars. And it's always a confidence builder if you know you can fix the car on the roadside. OTOH, it may be best to get the car running, if the local garage is reasonable.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I agree, but that's Brian's choice to make.

Why is it Brian's choice? Is Amber not perfectly capable?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Why is it Brian's choice? Is Amber not perfectly capable?









LOL, I thought the post was from Nataku. My bad. In that case then, get out there with the wrenches, wenches!







Don't let some random guy in a shop touch your baby










_Modified by punchbug at 3:58 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

THAT'S more like the Cathy I know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_THAT'S more like the Cathy I know.

Inspiration for Amber...wouldn't you like to drive one of these?








And in other news, it is snowing


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Inspiration for Amber...wouldn't you like to drive one of these?








And in other news, it is snowing









Snowing??? WTF? Oh wait, it IS the Great White North. lol
Mmmmm, pretty green Mk 1s.....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I agree, but that's Brian's choice to make. Eventually we all come to the realization that typical garages are not so great at diagnosing our old cars. And it's always a confidence builder if you know you can fix the car on the roadside. OTOH, it may be best to get the car running, if the local garage is reasonable. 

Car is out and it was indeed very cheap. They're a really nice local family owned shop and I get a good feeling that I'm helping keep a small, honest family business going. 
With that said, I'm pretty disappointed with myself for not finding such as easy fix. It was just really dirty connections at the starter. I was so busy looking for a broken connection or something a bit more major that I completely overlooked such an easy and basic fix. 
Most of you know my mechanical knowledge is limited at best. I can change my oil, change brakes (basic pads and rotors) and that's really about it. I've encountered quite a few problems with the cars I've owned so diagnosis on some issues is easier than it was before. I just don't really trust my own work on a lot of stuff.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Most of you know my mechanical knowledge is limited at best. I can change my oil, change brakes (basic pads and rotors) and that's really about it. I've encountered quite a few problems with the cars I've owned so diagnosis on some issues is easier than it was before. I just don't really trust my own work on a lot of stuff. 

There is simply one way to gain confidence, and that is to start tackling other, more challenging projects. With the Bentley by your side, the forums available, and even a phone call if necessary to someone who's BTDT, you'll manage.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
There is simply one way to gain confidence, and that is to start tackling other, more challenging projects. With the Bentley by your side, the forums available, and even a phone call if necessary to someone who's BTDT, you'll manage.

Yeah, if I can manage to do things, anyone can. I did my brake swap without using the Bentley till the end when I needed some torque specs. When I got my headache, I didn't know how to test the battery. 
On another note, I had the school call the board office about my "problem" accessing the online leave form. The nice lady reset my network password. That's great, but what does that do for the board website?







Heck, *I* should be in IT. (And no, I sure should NOT be...) Needless to say, still no leave. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well after 5 different stores and countless phone calls I finally found the brake bleeders for the rear brakes on the cabby, and it was a total fluke, the NAPA normally doesn't carry the 6mm bleeder screws.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Snowing??? WTF? Oh wait, it IS the Great White North. lol
Mmmmm, pretty green Mk 1s.....

Yeah, we had snow yesterday!!!














Only 3 months late.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well after 5 different stores and countless phone calls I finally found the brake bleeders for the rear brakes on the cabby, and it was a total fluke, the NAPA normally doesn't carry the 6mm bleeder screws.

Did you try napa online? I've found that pretty helpful. It will tell you if the store has the item and the price. Very handy.
Was going to make and extra car payment online, and screwed it up. I somehow made a payment on Mandy's Challenger. Doh! Want to be two ahead to cover my two week unpaid LOA for the baby.
Then I go to pay the cable bill and it's gone from $65 a month to $111 a month. Going to be calling them in the morning.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_








...wouldn't you like to drive one of these?



Yes I would. I'd take the black one with the monowiper please. ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_With that said, I'm pretty disappointed with myself for not finding such as easy fix. It was just really dirty connections at the starter. I was so busy looking for a broken connection or something a bit more major that I completely overlooked such an easy and basic fix. 


Don't be so hard on yourself. It can be very overwhelming _fast_ to troubleshoot a problem.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Even after years of experience, everyone overlook something, and chase their tails once in a while. 
The more experience you have troubleshooting a problem, the less ghost hunting you do.










_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Most of you know my mechanical knowledge is limited at best. I can change my oil, change brakes (basic pads and rotors) and that's really about it. I've encountered quite a few problems with the cars I've owned so diagnosis on some issues is easier than it was before. I just don't really trust my own work on a lot of stuff. 

It's just a matter of experience. The more you do it, the better you get at it and the easier it is to find and fix problems, especially on these early Sciroccos.
I'm sure you'd be good at it. the trick I found is to never take shortcuts as they always come back to bite you in the ass eventually.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I'm sure you'd be good at it. the trick I found is to never take shortcuts as they always come back to bite you in the ass eventually.









Which is why you see so few Scirocco owners sporting period correct Speedos at Cincy (this is a good thing). Too many scars on the buttocks from the ass bites. The other known flaw with that area is the shift linkage, seems so hard to get my ass in gear. And I know I am not the only one with this issue.









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Don't be so hard on yourself. It can be very overwhelming _fast_ to troubleshoot a problem.










^This. And this always translates into procrastination in my world. So, back to my point, glad Glen is up and running! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sciroccos hate to sit. I have one still waiting to awake from hibernation, I keep cooking up more things to do "while I have it apart".


----------



## Wiiksi (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Quick question, 7x15 wheels and I would wanna get lips matched to the arches so what would be good ET ?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I tried using NAPAOnline, the online versions of O'Rielly's, Autozone, and Advance, they each said that one of their stores had it, I even called ahead to make sure, I've been bitten by that mistake more than once, I was actually trying to call the main NAPA distribution warehouse and dialed the wrong number, but it got me to the one place in town that had them.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

*Would anyone like a free Scirocco? 
YEP! Free. *
here is the post: 

_Quote, originally posted by *TWHansen* »_I've got this in my garage:


















The problem is, I don't want it there. It was abandoned on my property by a deadbeat tenant. Free or best offer, lots of MkII Scirocco parts lying around too. Very stout cage in it, too, although not SCCA legal. Tenant had planned to build some ridiculous drag racer out of it, complete with a full Quattro system swap from an Audi 4000. Not that he ever found a 4000 donor, but that didn't stop him from cutting the rear floor and suspension out of it.
Again, dead serious, somebody come get this thing. Build some ludicrous mongrel out of it and stick it on top of a Ford Ranger frame for 24 Hours of LeMons. Heck, use it as a barbecue or a boat anchor. I need the parking space back.
See more photos and the story here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4837885



here is the users profile: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...96830

*someone jump on this car and put it to use. *


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

I wonder if that's Dave(kenny_blankenship)'s car.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Somebody already grabbed it, yesterday, I was going to wander over and pick it up this weekend but it's already gone as I understand it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wiiksi)*

HATE! HATE! HATE!
Some people should never be allowed to touch tools let alone wire cutters.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Somebody already grabbed it, yesterday, I was going to wander over and pick it up this weekend but it's already gone as I understand it.


good to hear, glad it found a home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_HATE! HATE! HATE!
Some people should never be allowed to touch tools let alone wire cutters.

Yeah, it's always easier to pull them apart than to put them back together. A project like that needs more time on planning and less on impulse. So I'm waiting for some Krazy Glue to set up on mine, how weak is THAT? (hopefully not so weak that it falls apart again!) Used some on the beer fridge too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I should have brought beer to work with me, would make the day much more bearable.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I should have brought beer to work with me, would make the day much more bearable.

I often think that, but they seem to frown on that in education for some reason. Did you see that news report where they are limiting drinking on the job at the Amstel brewery to only lunchtime? I imagine that will impact productivity, but I'm not sure which way.
Okay, I'm gonna go look and see if the bug put her own summer rubber on. I'm guessing that will be NO, so I'll have to do it again. She's 11, she should be able to tie her own shoes by now. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

First real running of the cabby, about 5 mi, to and from the gas station. She ran pretty good, but I get this stumble between 2k and 3k if I accelerate too fast, if I go slow and smooth it's fine but just a little too aggressive and it stumbles and bogs and cuts out until the engine catches up.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (85roccoZ400)*

Chat.
Chit Chat..
ChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChat


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (TBerk)*

Gah! T, wth are you doing???


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Gah! T, wth are you doing???

Mostly just horking up the page it would seem.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (tmechanic)*

Yeah. NOT appreciated. Perhaps we can just keep posting 'til we get to 197?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (vwdaun)*

Sure, why not.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (tmechanic)*

But then again.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (tmechanic)*

WOW, that really does blow goats.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (tmechanic)*

Well, I'm off to get breakfast/lunch/dinner, then I'll entertain you all with the cabbys "Special Ed" moments when I tried to run over to my sister's house.
The next post should start a new page.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

What kind of ownage pic is that???
_Edit for ownage pic since Mtl-Marc_ *DELETED* _his ownage post._
I need rear wheel arch metal! Someone help!!!


















_Modified by vwdaun at 8:27 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I'm off to get breakfast/lunch/dinner, then I'll entertain you all with the cabbys "Special Ed" moments when I tried to run over to my sister's house.
The next post should start a new page.

LOL, I read that as "when I tried to run over my sister's house". And I was gonna ask if the image of a lady got imprinted in the car when that happened. 








But I guess you didn't try to run over any houses eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Nice Marc, real nice.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Nice Marc, real nice.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Don't you have anything better to do on a Saturday night than make fun of those of us stuck at work?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Don't you have anything better to do on a Saturday night than make fun of those of us stuck at work?










Short answer: no.









I keed, I keed.
I don't work _this_ week-end, and I finished powdercoating my 16V manifold today. It looks great.








So great score on the brown/copper Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Thanks! Hopefully won't take long to get it on the road.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I feel as though I've been gone for decades







What have I missed? Daun, are you picking up another rocco?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I feel as though I've been gone for decades







What have I missed? Daun, are you picking up another rocco? 

Welcome back. See page 195.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

ACK! Daun, I have been in NC all week








local rooco for sale:
http://cincinnati.craigslist.o....html


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*









At work, can't access craigslist, it's blocked.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

1986 VW Scirocco with euro goodies - $2500 (West side)
Date: 2010-04-04, 5:59PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
For sale 1986 Scirocco 8v

I have owed this car for a short time and bought it from a fellow member. This car is well mantained and needs a new home. I am sure I will reget this sale but at the current time own to many cars and have to many projects.

Good:
Euro Bumper and Headlights
Strong 8v
Newer clutch
Wolfsburg interior
No rust
Clean interior no rips or tears
Nice paint
Porsche polished door pulls
Non sunroof car
Power mirrors and widows
Good tires
New raceland coilovers
Bad:
Small dent in door
Cracker dash
Ehaust leak at header ( will include newer head in sale)
Pictures









































Price is 2500 Obo but money talks
will consider trade of Caddy Parts, Wheels, Aircooleds.
513 505 2366
* Location: West side
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


PostingID: 1676283281


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

That was nice of you. Pretty looking car, and no sunroof should make some tall guy happy. Wheeltowheel, welcome back! Nothing new in my garage, just tihe usual small things getting done. My bug's clean though, and looking pretty good for her age. I'll post pics this afternoon maybe.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

off to try and find someone who can decode the recent changes in tax law and how they affect me- hopefully resulting in my recieving a check from this mixed up government of ours.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Don't be so hard on yourself. It can be very overwhelming _fast_ to troubleshoot a problem.









Even after years of experience, everyone overlook something, and chase their tails once in a while. 
The more experience you have troubleshooting a problem, the less ghost hunting you do.









It's just a matter of experience. The more you do it, the better you get at it and the easier it is to find and fix problems, especially on these early Sciroccos.
I'm sure you'd be good at it. the trick I found is to never take shortcuts as they always come back to bite you in the ass eventually.










Thanks Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_off to try and find someone who can decode the recent changes in tax law and how they affect me- hopefully resulting in my recieving a check from this mixed up government of ours. 


A friend of mine, who's been paying taxes for 20 some years and always had money coming back to him has found he suddenly has to pay $1,800 on this tax return.
Now that hurts!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Thanks Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


re: marcs comment- even with years of experience and all the books, facts and equiptment available its easy to make assumtions and miss steps- i have also seen people (one of them being myself) chase a problem for days only to find that the answer was what should have been the first step in the diag process. is it plugged in, or is the fuse there? are often such simple questions that they are overlooked.
even with factory training- the key to all diagnosis is RTFB: read the f'n book. itll prevent alot of
















and im going to give my taxes a try online and then take them to the guy i talked to today- that way i know what paperwork i need to bring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Let see, I have been to hospital again. I have hosted the MIL and her boyfriend. I have cleaned my house to near spotless conditions.
Today after the MIL left and before Daun arrived I sanded and painted the rear window areas on the MK1. Pics later. The car looks better already, she is coming along nicely.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Lynne, looks like you were not the only one sanding. I went flying in the morning (gorgeous day!!), and intended to work on my Sciroccos when I got home. But no. PLANS ARE FOR THE WEAK!!! My house is home to "Wrong Season Racing", so you never know what to expect. I come home and find this in the "paint prep shop":








This is at noon or so. Anyway, it's getting a custom two tone paint
job just like Victor, but this beast is a bit bigger if I do say so
myself. As you know, proper prep is the key to a good paint job,
and we spared no expense. The Dollar store had some really sticky
masking tape, which we applied in the sun to maximize adhesion







and of course the local newspaper sponsored the rest of the masking. Here's the crew:








Now to move it to the "paint booth". Our paint booth is downdraft,
side draft, variable draft, and has powerful nuclear lighting. Not
only that, it's HUGE! The Jeep was so excited we could hardly hold her
back:








Here she is in the booth. As you can see, this is a controlled, dust
free environment:








We tried to retain some of the original patina and of course the woodgrain:









And here's the preliminary result. The metal in the roof and hatch got
replaced with aluminum. (Okay, we ran out of yellow rust paint so it
got sprayed silver)








We got scared that someone might steal this sweet ride, so she's
parked indoors now. Plus rust paint takes a long time to set up at
these temps and the trees are dropping stuff....but the whole thing
was done by supper. Piece of cake.

There will be more on this build. The "event" is the 25th. Next is the
snorkel...








I know, weak Scirocco content, but damn it was fun.



_Modified by punchbug at 1:52 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, that makes me laugh. And Daun is watching me laugh and all I had to say was "Cathy" and he completely understood. I have to admit, I do like the custom pain job you did on that jeep though.
As for plans, today is train watching day. I took the day off and didn't tell Daun until this morning. We are waiting for one more arrival and then we will make our way South to watch trains and have a generally fun road trip kind of day. There will be no Sciroccos unfortunately, only a Golf and a BMW. I am sure there will be lots of pictures though. 
I checked on the MK1 this morning and the paint has settled into a glossy clear coat that has covered nicely. It would be a great day to pull the windscreen and finish the rust treatment but we have other "plans" today. 


_Modified by jedilynne at 6:24 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Ummm....yeah.








Speaking of yellow, you need one of these (the yellow & white one):


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_We are waiting for one more arrival and then we will make our way South to watch trains and have a generally fun road trip kind of day.

This is because there are no trains in Michigan.















Love the SWEET paint job on the Jeep! Looking forward to the "event" report.
I got a cool IM this morning from the nephew of the p.o. of my white 16v. Apparantly the p.o. (Phil) was wondering what the car looked like nowadays and if I even still had it. I'll send him some pics later this week.
Ok, off to Ohio!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So today my friends, is an epic day. * I will be DRIVING Glenn!!! *Driving down the two blocks to the license center that is! Get tabs of course, I don't want to be pulled over. Of course, we all know that the REAL reason I would be pulled over is so the officer can ooooh and aaaah at my wonderful partner in crime







Well, he will be once I drive him more. I'll be driving him other places today as well. I'm pretty stoked!
I've got a question for y'all though...how do I fix a broken speedometer? All the other gauges work just fine, just the speedometer that isn't working. Timbo BROKE IT on when he went on his 48 state trip 2 years ago and has FAILED to fix it since. I'm not blaming him, just thought I'd throw that out there








But being the I-have-no-idea-how-to-do-anything-on-my-scirocco-except-drive-it girl, I would like to know so I can possibly fix it myself. Or have Brian do it.









P.S. If you tell me to get a bentley manual I will put you on my "Forever banned from receiving cookies" List










_Modified by Konomi at 11:04 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cathy, I built a snorkel for my XJ out of some 2" ABS and a couple of elbows. Didn't have a hole saw the right size, so we just used a cutting torch on the fender


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Scirocco-related news.
In roughly a month the Scirocco will be retired from Daily Driver status, at least during the winter months. Now, the salty months will be handled by a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI. I just got my commission number and it should be arriving early May.
It will look like this, but with some different wheels:








This winter was BRUTAL here in PA and I saw the beginnings of some rust on the Scirocco, so I felt it was time to take the plunge.
More updates as they happen, but I'm glad to get getting into a TDI!
WOO HOO!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

more kias...great.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

lower it

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Scirocco-related news.
In roughly a month the Scirocco will be retired from Daily Driver status, at least during the winter months. Now, the salty months will be handled by a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI. I just got my commission number and it should be arriving early May.
It will look like this, but with some different wheels:








This winter was BRUTAL here in PA and I saw the beginnings of some rust on the Scirocco, so I felt it was time to take the plunge.
More updates as they happen, but I'm glad to get getting into a TDI!
WOO HOO!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

And just to prove to everybody that I actually DID drive Glenn around today, here is proof via picture (with my wonderful friend Jill acting as Vanna White to model it for you all):


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Rock on!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_And just to prove to everybody that I actually DID drive Glenn around today, here is proof via picture (with my wonderful friend Jill acting as Vanna White to model it for you all):









THAT roight there ^^^^^ is worth quoting so we get double vision! AWESOME!!! My day went well too! It began with an anonymous person GIVING me a Scirocco!!!! (but it's not as cute as Glenn, let me state that up front!) Pics to follow.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

_*well hellooooooo Jill! Gosh... golly.*_ 
@ MufflerJoe....
WHAT plate did you pick dood? Nice score btw. Black interior much better on the tdI. 
we would've been more expensive... you're right.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_And just to prove to everybody that I actually DID drive Glenn around today, here is proof via picture (with my wonderful friend Jill acting as Vanna White to model it for you all):









Very nice, Amber!! The car ain't bad, either.









And congrats on the wagon, Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I booked my room for Cincy tonight. 
My reservation number is 60614047... since I've got nowhere else to write that down.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

@veetarded...I DO need that yellow MkI. It'd be like Eastertime in my garage.
@tward...that's the (mud) colour this one will end up. I think they used an axe on the hood to make a few holes...initially for a hood scoop, but the snorkel will probably end up there if the routing works out.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And congrats on the wagon, Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What he said! You'll love that Joe. I gave mine the spa treatment on Saturday. She was pretty disgusting.








She got all silly when she got her new rubber on:








Happier now, but not any faster...








SO I went to my mailbox before homeroom and somebody gave me this nice new car! NO idea who it was, but it's very cool!








And before school even started a student brought me a big bucket of goldfish for my pond (photo fail due to lack of suitable polarizing filter). They neglected to leave their pet here in the car though, so we had this fragrant animal for the duration of the class. 








His name is George. This prompted an impromptu lesson on the weasel family and thier adaptations. My life is certainly never dull.



_Modified by punchbug at 7:27 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

@ Fraser: I learned it by watching you 
@ Roger: Pfffft. No one is ever happy. 
@ Cathy & Chris: Thanks! Can't wait to drive it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
@ MufflerJoe....
WHAT plate did you pick dood? Nice score btw. Black interior much better on the tdI. 
we would've been more expensive... you're right.









Next time, Mr Bee. I do appreciate your assistance. 
Regarding the plate, I'm still up in the air. Maybe I'll run a poll. 


_Modified by scirocco*joe at 10:24 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Maybe I'll run a poll. 

POL DNCR


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_more kias...great.









I don't even have insurance on my Scirocco anymore!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hey Cathy, I have a Rebel in need of some paint.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

[QUOTE








His name is George. This prompted an impromptu lesson on the weasel family and thier adaptations. My life is certainly never dull.

_Modified by punchbug at 7:27 PM 4-12-2010_[/QUOTE]

Ferrets (unscented) are actually quite cool, am thinks. Small but not yappy; and as for flexible....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_

Ferrets (unscented) are actually quite cool, am thinks. Small but not yappy; and as for flexible....









Yeah, this one just smelled like urine, so it was probably a bathroom hygiene issue as much as anything. I'm a hardcopre fan of cats, so it'd be hard for anything to measure up. How's that little white car anyway?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

FERRET!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_FERRET!!!!









WEASEL!!!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
How's that little white car anyway? 


Which? The ex-Mellom '81, the patchy primered '79 I brought through Cincy a couple of years ago, or the soft-top '78 CE that still (damnit) awaits me retrieving it from Gordy's?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, get your ass up here and pick that thing up! that way I can buy you a beer


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

WOOT! Got closer on the cabby, found 2 massive vacuum leaks, a hose barb on the fuel dizzy boot was broken off, and I can't find the other hose, and the fuel dizzy boot was ripped and leaking, so naturally you have to adjust the fuel dizzy plate stop to bring the idle up to where it won't stall right? I adjusted it down after plugging the hose leak and installing a new boot, probably a little too far, but the surging is still there and the fuel pump sounds like a really mad hornet sitting on a microphone, it's loud.
Gonna' check the hoses from the fuel tank for kinks and pull the in tank pump and test it.
and once that's running I need to Megasquirt the blue Scirocco.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

We had a really good day yesterday but I am way to worn out. After work, it is now time for a good nap before dinner.
Scirocco content, none really this time. Just doing what I'm told and posting anyway.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this keeps getting better. Work is now going to pay for my hotel room at Cincy, along with the plane ticket to get there


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

who all here has torn down their transaxle? im trying to find out what vw tools are an absolute necessity and what tools i can closely approximate. 
so far the it seems i definitely need the tool for flange removal and a puller for 5th that can fit between the sprocket and the case. everything else appears to be a collection of adapters that i can use chrysler equivalents from the differential set at work.
and would it be worth it to try getting rebuild kits through work (can order parts from the local vw dealership through our parts department for 10% over their cost) 
mostly want to get the gaskets, seals, and the more critical bearings- id hate to spend all that time tearing the trans apart and getting it back together only to blow a bearing 100 miles later


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (woody16v)*

here is the best way to open up a vw trans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3376950


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*








It's elementary, my dear Watson


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this keeps getting better. Work is now going to pay for my hotel room at Cincy, along with the plane ticket to get there









So how are you getting them to do all this? Maybe they can rent a Scirocco for you to drive.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Scirocco content, none really this time. Just doing what I'm told and posting anyway.

That just sounds so wrong. But good to see ya on here, and even better to see you over the last couple days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_here is the best way to open up a vw trans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3376950























while i had considered this method for its ease of execution, i believe that since the great Bentley states "installation is reverse of removal", and i cant blades for my rotary UNcutter- this method should be left to those with surplus cases and internals.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That just sounds so wrong. 

Coming from me and being commented by you probably IS wrong.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_who all here has torn down their transaxle? im trying to find out what vw tools are an absolute necessity and what tools i can closely approximate. 
so far the it seems i definitely need the tool for flange removal and a puller for 5th that can fit between the sprocket and the case. everything else appears to be a collection of adapters that i can use chrysler equivalents from the differential set at work.
and would it be worth it to try getting rebuild kits through work (can order parts from the local vw dealership through our parts department for 10% over their cost) 
mostly want to get the gaskets, seals, and the more critical bearings- id hate to spend all that time tearing the trans apart and getting it back together only to blow a bearing 100 miles later


Do some research here, lots of good info:

http://www.brokevw.com/


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
while i had considered this method for its ease of execution, i believe that since the great Bentley states "installation is reverse of removal", and i cant blades for my rotary UNcutter- this method should be left to those with surplus cases and internals.










yeah that was not the way we wanted that day to go, but we had no choice


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

yeah those days are never really that fun but you do what you can- hopefully i have an easier time with it. 
have spent quite a bit of time on brokevw.com and its full of great info, the problem im seeing tho is that my puller is not quite as thin as the one he shows in the pics- and the guy who has the trans is having a hard time finding a puller that works. i did find a set on the snapon truck but the $450 set is a bit more than i need right now. 
i think ill end up pulling the motor when i get the trans out anyways so ill have plenty of other things to worry about in the process- who knows maybe autozone can loan out something close enough... assuming they still do the whole loaner tool thing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_here is the best way to open up a vw trans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3376950























Waw, talk about digging in the archives


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Waw, talk about digging in the archives









I have it saved in my favorites, easy to pull back up


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this keeps getting better. Work is now going to pay for my hotel room at Cincy, along with the plane ticket to get there









WELL THEN....if we are comparing employers, I got THIS nice email from my employer regarding my inablility to even apply for a leave day for the family reunion:
Issue #=11419 STATUS=Open HSS-Leave of absence

YAY!! It's "open" which means either they didn't even look into it yet ( likely) or they have no clue how to fix the problem (also likely).



































So there, MY employer is WAAAY better because I get to spend lots of quality bonding time with them sorting this out. This does not by any means suggest that they have to accept my application for leave either. Add to this the additional fun of the staff room phone not working and it was a good day at work #1. Work #2 went fine, my new night class looks like a good group. I'm pretty tired though...getting home at 11 pm makes for a long day. I need a nap.
But in other exciting news, I came home to find the yellow Jeep fitted up with a nice snorkel made out of downspout. Classic! (Sounds like he's going with ABS though).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_









mornin!
My 323ci coupe should be here in 15min.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Who, What, Where

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









something new?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So how are you getting them to do all this? Maybe they can rent a Scirocco for you to drive.


by putting in a *lot* of extra hours. We're working on some pretty big changes to our customer management software, and I'm doing most of it (even though I am *not* a programmer/database guy), so instead of paying me extra, it is cheaper for the company to pay me in 'gifts'.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

^^Not too crazy about that one. The one with the graffiti in the engine bay was pretty sick though.
I went to the junkyard today, since they had a Scirocco there last summer, and I heard from some locals that it was still there. It's a Tornado Red 16v, I was mainly looking for a turn signal switch, but someone already got that out of it (then put the steering wheel back on







)
Here are a couple of pics:








It's definitely not the same car that was there last summer, as it's paint is much more shiny and I bought a distributor out of the one there last year, this one still has a distributor in it. I wonder why it's there at all, since it looks like it was in pretty nice shape (other than damage done in the yard).
It did have a spare 16v head laying on the back seat. I might go back down there and pick a few things off of it sometime.
Anyway, there was also a diesel Rabbit pickup there, which also didn't look too bad, and a Porsche 944 (door handles and steering wheel were already gone).
















Also, this Opel GT was in the parking lot at work last weekend:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

An ethical question for you all - 
A local fellow is parting a 16v that was left by his former tenant, apparently to recoup some of the money he is owed. Is there any chance that these parts will bring bad mojo to my own car?
It's too bad, the car is nice & straight, but it seems the tenant is out of the picture, along with the title, as far as I can tell.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_An ethical question for you all - 
A local fellow is parting a 16v that was left by his former tenant, apparently to recoup some of the money he is owed. Is there any chance that these parts will bring bad mojo to my own car?
It's too bad, the car is nice & straight, but it seems the tenant is out of the picture, along with the title, as far as I can tell.

Legally he can not sell you a vehicle that is not his even if it has been abandoned unless he goes to the state and they allow him to obtain the title for it. In OR you can not get possession of a vehicle just because it was abandoned on your property. The car will most likely be scrapped since it is probably a hassle to obtain a title for the vehicle and he will call a tow company to come and pick it up. Anything you can get from the car would be good mojo because you would be saving it from getting destroyed.
I have a very similar story. My 80 G60 was bought as a rolling shell from a guy named Greg for $200 as parts with no title. The owner of the car was a roommate of Gregs that owed him some money and split to never be seen or heard from again. He left his scirocco project in Gregs shop and never returned. Couple of years pass and Greg wants it out of his shop and also to recoup some money the guy owed him so he put it on Craig's List. Now it has a new life with me instead of getting crushed and it has not hexed me in any way. I did have to pull a jedi mind trick the state to get it "legal"


















_Modified by ydrogs at 11:28 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ I went to the junkyard today, 
























Also, this Opel GT was in the parking lot at work last weekend:










^^ what yard is that? its not the one in edgewood (who had a glorious set of teardrops on a cabbie last time i was there) seems familiar but i just cant place it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_

^^ what yard is that? its not the one in edgewood (who had a glorious set of teardrops on a cabbie last time i was there) seems familiar but i just cant place it

EZ Pickins in White Marsh. Earls Rd.

OWN!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ah yes, thank you- ive yet to check out ezpickins but now that i think about it most junk yards look pretty much the same.

finally got my taxes filed- direct deposits are incoming. and once they show up ill be heading up to get the trans for my car finally. and some gaskets and misc seals to reduce oil leakage in both rocco and sentra.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
WELL THEN....if we are comparing employers, I got THIS nice email from my employer regarding my inablility to even apply for a leave day for the family reunion:
Issue #=11419 STATUS=Open HSS-Leave of absence


This is not good news. Cincy will be here soon and you HAVE to be there. I am assuming there will be nothing stopping you, as in you will be "sick" that day either way.
In other news, I do have my day off approved and am off Thursdays again so maybe we'll be around early this year. If we ever figure out what we are going to do for sleeping arrangements. We are trying to accumulate hotel points. Some thing that isn't going as well as planned thanks to out and back trips instead of over nighters.
On the homefront I get to show off the MK1 to my mom today who is making a surprise trip to my house, since I have not seen her in weeks and she only lives 45 minutes away. This could go good or bad. We'll see.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
This is not good news. Cincy will be here soon and you HAVE to be there. I am assuming there will be nothing stopping you, as in you will be "sick" that day either way.


Yeah, I am sick alright. And there is progress today!!! "I am still not authorized to view the page"...














Glad they're all over it. 
And in other news, one of my report card comments got flagged for being too brief. Other teachers have said things like "with improved attendance her grades will improve"....and were pretty stern in tone. Mine was as optimistic as possible, and I am very disillusioned with the others who teach her. This student lost a brother and a boyfriend in the span of a month, at their own hands. So if she can get out of bed in the morning, I'll be proud of her. School's really not the centre of the universe. But I complied and wrote a more lengthy comment as requested. Obviously her attendance will be as good as she can manage, and my comments will not change a thing. Frustrating as hell.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

^^They make you give comments on report cards? 
My high school report cards had nothing but grades on them. Usually bad ones.







Okay, not really. But sometimes. I was an underachiever.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^They make you give comments on report cards? 
My high school report cards had nothing but grades on them. Usually bad ones.







Okay, not really. But sometimes. I was an underachiever.

We are required by contract to enter a mark, but we also enter a three part comment stating strengths, weaknesses, and next steps. We also give them "Satisfactory", "Good" etc for five other areas (work habits, initiative and so on). It kills off a good chunk of time since we have to enter it at school, and typical student loads are 70-80 students per teacher. (3 classes X 25 or so kids). 
Example: 
Student- Chris16VRocco
Grade: 53
Comment: Chris has fluffy hair. On some days it appears to obscure a good deal of his face, threatening his academic progress. With additional support and training in the ways of the razor, Chris may be able to meet some of the expectations of this course. Well done so far Chris.
Work Habits/ Homework: I
Initiative: E
Organization: G
Teamwork: E
Works Independently: N
Of course the N was a typo....and I means "are you kidding???" (or not enough work to evaluate progress) We all know that Chris spends all his time on his car instead of homework!










_Modified by punchbug at 2:46 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Comment: Chris has fluffy hair. On some days it appears to obscure a good deal of his face, threatening his academic progress. With additional support and training in the ways of the razor, Chris may be able to meet some of the expectations of this course. Well done so far Chris.
Work Habits/ Homework: I
Initiative: E
Organization: G
Teamwork: E
Works Independently: N


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Sick. Darn, have to go back to work tomorrow.
Did manage to drive to Jim Green's performance up in Monroe, get a carb spacer gasket and now I have a different carb on the Rebel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just a FYI since Paul already locked the Team Andy thread...I went ahead and refunded the money to all that donated. Thanks so much for being willing to help out!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Just a FYI since Paul already locked the Team Andy thread...I went ahead and refunded the money to all that donated. Thanks so much for being willing to help out!

Why did it get locked? It seemed like a good idea to me.








In other news, I had test drive the seat heater just now. Yep, it works








AND she started first try...what a good girl that one is. Actually, they all started easily this season. Of course, Klaus never really got parked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I have to get her trunk decor all finished up. Yep, there are Sciroccos with trunks, deal with it.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:54 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Just a FYI since Paul already locked the Team Andy thread...I went ahead and refunded the money to all that donated. Thanks so much for being willing to help out!

you are welcome...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Just a FYI since Paul already locked the Team Andy thread...I went ahead and refunded the money to all that donated. Thanks so much for being willing to help out!

The thought was good, their plan was not.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

More proof that *plans are bad!*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_More proof that *plans are for the weak!*

You knew THAT was coming, didn't you!








I have a problem. My shop smells like a cow.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You knew THAT was coming, didn't you!









Yes. Yes I did.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have a problem. My shop smells like a cow.









How is this a problem? As long as it's not manure.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Update on this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4839081
The truck is as ready as it's gonna get. Trailer has been arranged. Co-driver has been bribed.
Hoping to leave Sunday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have a problem. My shop smells like a cow.









LOL at my grade...er, mark as it were.








And I too fail to see how that is a problem.
I washed my silver one today, but didn't get around to taking pics until it was getting dark, so they suck.
But here they are anyway:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Not too crazy about that one. The one with the graffiti in the engine bay was pretty sick though.
I went to the junkyard today, since they had a Scirocco there last summer, and I heard from some locals that it was still there. It's a Tornado Red 16v, I was mainly looking for a turn signal switch, but someone already got that out of it (then put the steering wheel back on







)
Here are a couple of pics:










And why didn't you take the sunroof and it's parts? You know you will need them someday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
And why didn't you take the sunroof and it's parts? You know you will need them someday.









My cars don't have sunroofs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yes. Yes I did.
How is this a problem? As long as it's not manure.

It's not such a huge problem actually. But it does smell in there, and not like rust and grease like it should.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I thought you'd like your mark. At least it isn't a fail like Team Andy. They have a chance to bring their mark up by June though. (Sad they aren't making the trip







)


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My cars don't have sunroofs.









Which makes it even more perfect. Harvest the sunroof parts, and sell them at profit, buy something nice for your cars. Parts buyer is happy







with a fixed sunroof, you're happy







too. Win win. And unlike me, you will never wonder if you should have kept them "in case". 
Hey, somebody got a little facelift eh? Nice grille! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 7:08 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

We'll probably do something here that weekend, and do the usual conference call. Don't be too harsh on them.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

On topic! I know, how dare I?
Booked my hotel on Gano Road. Woooooo hoooooooo!
Can't wait.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Which makes it even more perfect. Harvest the sunroof parts, and sell them at profit, buy something nice for your cars. Parts buyer is happy







with a fixed sunroof, you're happy







too. Win win. And unlike me, you will never wonder if you sould have kept them "in case". 

True, but since my toolbox isn't very portable (it has wheels, but it's too big to put in the car standing up) and my portable toolbox doesn't have any sockets big enough for a steering wheel nut, I only took in a ratchet with a short extension and the right size socket for a steering wheel nut, and a flathead screwdriver to pull off the center cover.
If I had more tools with me, and more cash (they don't take credit cards), I'd have done it, and bought the 10" front brake setup and k-bar (if it's there, didn't check) for the tealmobile, and maybe picked up the spare 16v head that was laying on the seat.
Maybe I'll go back sometime soon and get some more stuff.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The truck is as ready as it's gonna get. Trailer has been arranged. 
* Co-driver has been bribed.
* 










We may not have a room for anyone for awhile, it may be taken up by mom. We'll see. I knew this







would be needed for tonight, just not in the way I thought it would be.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_On topic! I know, how dare I?
Booked my hotel on Gano Road. Woooooo hoooooooo!
Can't wait.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice!!
Is Erin coming along this year, or can she still not stand that much Scirocco content at once?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_








We may not have a room for anyone for awhile, it may be taken up by mom. We'll see. I knew this







would be needed for tonight, just not in the way I thought it would be.

Ruh-roh. What happened? I know you said she came up tonight....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My cars don't have sunroofs.









Sell the parts.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_










my coworkers now tell me every time they see a rocco- so far there have been several sightings of black and silver- one even said a brownish silver. and a possible mk1 sighting. several i know were chris's but im not too sure about the others- how many can there possibly be in this county? 
cant wait to blow all my tax return money on tranny rebuilding and tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

Anyone think I can get this car ready for Cincy 2010 in 2-3 weeks?








It's got a stout 16V in it, ready to go. It's all bodywork from here. 
I've got everything I need to complete it, just need to fill some holes, primer and paint. Oh, and get the frame straightened








I don't want to have a Kia for the second year in a row.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

Set a solid deadline date for the paint. If you don't get to where you need to be in time to get the paint done properly, then leave it sanded and get it on the road. Finish the paint when you get back. We don't care if it's shiny.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_

Which? The ex-Mellom '81, the patchy primered '79 I brought through Cincy a couple of years ago, or the soft-top '78 CE that still (damnit) awaits me retrieving it from Gordy's?









Well, a report on any of them is always good, but it was the 78 I meant. Maybe you need to consider naming them....especially so you cancall that one out of Gordy's herd. It's quite the ranch he has there! (maybe he's breeding them...is yours providing stud service up there?)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Anyone think I can get this car ready for Cincy 2010 in 2-3 weeks?









From my point of view all you need is one headlight and one turn signal, so WTF? I see no problem unless Kentucky is one of those backward a$$ states that requires a front license plate then you are screwed!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
I don't want to have a Kia for the second year in a row. 

Though you do have what must be one of the most unique kias out there...


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
EZ Pickins in White Marsh. Earls Rd.

OWN!










34 hole = 16" ?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

page 200!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Anyone think I can get this car ready for Cincy 2010 in 2-3 weeks?








It's got a stout 16V in it, ready to go. It's all bodywork from here. 
I've got everything I need to complete it, just need to fill some holes, primer and paint. Oh, and get the frame straightened








I don't want to have a Kia for the second year in a row. 


pssh.. mine will look worse than that(the clear coat is falling off and your hands turn red if you touch it). Just make sure it gets there!


_Modified by BennyB at 8:57 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BennyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyB* »_
34 hole = 16" ?

Yes sir. For the BMW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Though you do have what must be one of the most unique kias out there...









What's his kia?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Well, shoot me now. Hubby kept me up half the night (no, not like THAT, he is not sleeping. Probably won't for a week or so. OH YAY!!) Anyway, I am currently back and forth with a guy from the board IT dept. He wants to know what login I use when I log in to the leave page. I TRY TO TELL HIM THAT I AM NOT AUTHORIZED TO VIEW THAT PAGE, therefore I am not using ANY login yet. THAT will be the next issue likely.







It was so much worse back in the days when we could go find the correct paper form in the filing cabinet in the office, write some words on it, and hand it in. Yep, this is WAY better.














At least the tech support guy IS getting back to me, so that's something.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_









THAT kia. Thanks Tim.
And Cathy, did you know that Helios Slegato from On. went to Ct? Does anyone know if it's a member on here? I remember you hinting about it, but never came right out and said anything.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:14 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
THAT kia. Thanks Tim.
And Cathy, did you know that Helios Slegato from On. went to Ct? Does anyone know if it's a member on here? I remember you hinting about it, but never came right out and said anything.

_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:14 PM 4-15-2010_

Yeah, I knew that it went to CT or somewhere nearby, but don't know who bought it. The seller has now got two Paprikas to replace it.










_Modified by punchbug at 5:57 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Okay okay, goal is at least some ugly primer by Cincy. I still like it more than my multi colored Kia.








Can't wait til school ends in early May and I can get home and working on it.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, shoot me now. Hubby kept me up half the night (no, not like THAT, he is not sleeping. Probably won't for a week or so. OH YAY!!) 

My mother kept me up until 2am. At 1:30ish the tv screen popped up with "Active Aero Charter" and once again I had to answer with a shaky voice wondering what happened this time (in short, nothing). I went to bed at 2, Mike got home at 4:30, I got up. Went to bed around 5:30. Work called at 9. Went back to bed and got up around 11, to be at work at 12.








I have been nothing but exhausted all day. I fear I am in for a lot of this. Also, I hurt my back last night putting interior into the MK1 so I can't work on her right now, even though the weather is beautiful.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
My mother kept me up until 2am. At 1:30ish the tv screen popped up with "Active Aero Charter" and once again I had to answer with a shaky voice wondering what happened this time (in short, nothing). 

Hell I talked to Mike last night briefly and he figured he be back around 4:30....
So you never did elaborate on mom. IM me if you don't feel like sharing with the group.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
My mother kept me up until 2am. At 1:30ish the tv screen popped up with "Active Aero Charter" and once again I had to answer with a shaky voice wondering what happened this time (in short, nothing). I went to bed at 2, Mike got home at 4:30, I got up. Went to bed around 5:30. Work called at 9. Went back to bed and got up around 11, to be at work at 12.








I have been nothing but exhausted all day. I fear I am in for a lot of this. Also, I hurt my back last night putting interior into the MK1 so I can't work on her right now, even though the weather is beautiful.

Yuck, you have to love those messages I bet. At least he's not flying over Iceland. Waterfall's in the air presently, back to the sunny south. 
Oh, Flightaware says she's nearly down in Charlotte, NC. So she's a good ways there. 
ANyway...was it the seat installation that killed your back? I have a real dislike for putting the fronts in. Purple's an extra special treat since there's that reinforcing bar at the sill to haul them over (put her DS seat back in yesterday). Sounds like Julie was doing interior installation too. I spent the night weeding flower images for the night course. I have the brewers of Quebec in attendance, so I should sleep well...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yuck, you have to love those messages I bet. At least he's not flying over Iceland. Waterfall's in the air presently, back to the sunny south. 
Oh, Flightaware says she's nearly down in Charlotte, NC. So she's a good ways there. 

Ooooh, where to this time? CLT is our hub ya know....

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
ANyway...was it the seat installation that killed your back? I have a real dislike for putting the fronts in. 

Does *everyone* have their interior out right now? I've got all the seats out of the '86 for the moment doing some cleaning. She's filthy!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Just a FYI since Paul already locked the Team Andy thread...I went ahead and refunded the money to all that donated. Thanks so much for being willing to help out!

Since this seems to be where everyone actually congregates ( Yes. It's a real word...look it up)...








I though I would let you all know that as sorry as we are to not be going to Cincy after all the hype, we totally LOVE you all for helping out with the donations.
Amber was kind enough to set it up for us, and she was MORE than kind and refunded everyone's donation.
I locked the thread in order to keep any more people from trying to donate and driving Amber nuts trying to keep track of it all.
She didn't get a chance that mention it before locked.so I'm mention it now.
She tells me that everyone's donation has been returned with our eternal thanks.
Amber deserves a special reward for doing this, cause it was a really cool thing. Really cool.
Seriously.
She IS *The Princess.*

We're really sorry if it caused disappointments, or hatred among the 'Texers from this. 
Grief counselors have been dispatched, and a hotline will be set up to handle your depression issues.
We'll have a new cartoon to cheer you all up on Friday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
She IS *The Princess.*

We're really sorry if it caused disappointments, or hatred among the 'Texers from this. 

We'll have a new cartoon to cheer you all up on Friday.


Yes, yes she is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was all ready to send $53 too.
I'll be contacting the support centre for counselling. I doubt they'll do much for my addictions though.








And the cartoon, yes, keep that going. We love it....and are you feeling better from the swinebird flu? There's no hating from my direction, if your life doesn't let you go to Cincy, it really sucks more for you than for anyone.







So let's do it next year then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

@Daun: FLL, again....







You do not want to hear the unkind nickname her brother has for her....(she's not paying for her flight....)
And no, everyone does NOT have their interiors out. The hot chicks have been actively working to get them back IN.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's very hard to drive with no seat, right hot chicks? Pretty sure Lynne and I can't see over the dash unless we have some lift, not sure about Julie...she's a bit taller than us shorties. Plus I was worried that some stray tomcat would wander into my garage when I wasn't looking and "customize" my seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It IS spring after all.










_Modified by punchbug at 7:03 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
@Daun: FLL, again....







You do not want to hear the unkind nickname her brother has for her....(she's not paying for her flight....)


I might, but I'm sure it's not as lovely as "Waterfall." lol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Does *everyone* have their interior out right now? I've got all the seats out of the '86 for the moment doing some cleaning. She's filthy!

Thinking about it, I need to fix the back panel of the back seat. Has anyone ever made one out of plastic?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, I didn't get to sign on to vortex at all today, was actually too damn busy at work.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
She IS *The Princess.*

We're really sorry if it caused disappointments, or hatred among the 'Texers from this. 
Grief counselors have been dispatched, and a hotline will be set up to handle your depression issues.
We'll have a new cartoon to cheer you all up on Friday.

She is a princess indeed. And she makes some damn good cookies too!
No hat for team andy, just giving ya a hard tine a little. Start preparing for next year now, so there's no more fail. 
And cartoons are funny.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice!!
Is Erin coming along this year, or can she still not stand that much Scirocco content at once?









Solo, probably. She loves the Scirocco and the peeps, but maxes out after 36 hours or so. Too much technical talk. Perhaps someday...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Solo, probably. She loves the Scirocco and the peeps, but maxes out after 36 hours or so. Too much technical talk. Perhaps someday...

The glassy eyed stare, I know it well. Too much car geek can do that to a person.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
We're really sorry if it caused disappointments, or hatred among the 'Texers from this. 
Grief counselors have been dispatched, and a hotline will be set up to handle your depression issues.
We'll have a new cartoon to cheer you all up on Friday.

Hatred? Hell no. Disappointed, well yes, but that's because all us right coasters rarely get to see any of you left coasters, so it was nice to have a possibility of getting to meet some of you crazy cats. Plus, Team Andy is legendary in their exploits and, so it was extra exciting.
I owe you guys a trip out to Bonelli anyway, so maybe that will be a chance to catch up with you fools. I gotta see if Mikey Bee is interested in talking about such plans.
So, in short, keep those cartoons coming and let's try and make it to each others' coasts sometime soon. Ok? Ok.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
The glassy eyed stare, I know it well. Too much car geek can do that to a person.

^ I don't understand this statement







^
Seriously, separate cars may be the key to marital happiness in this instance. Knowing when to NOT be together is as important as doing things togather. OTOH, there are lots of spouses at Cincy these days who are not Sciroccoholics. So she may find she's okay with just hanging out for the weekend. Not sure what my spouse will decide to do this year, since he's retired. It'll depend on his mood.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

covering for the jewelry teacher 4th period right now at the high school.... coverage stinks... kind of wish that the schedule was 45 minute classes rather than 80 minute classes because it takes FOREVER NOW for time to go by....
sadness that I can't come to cincy this year... summer camp teacher training is officially that weekend so of course its the one training that is mandatory.... 
PASSED MY FINAL PRAXIS TO BE CERTIFIED!!!!!!!!! now all I have to do is graduate








oh and I got selected out of my graduatin class to receive the art department award.... baller me


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
100 pages of nonsense, brought to you by the forum that not only brings it, but brings it hard.









Make that 200


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Does *everyone* have their interior out right now? I've got all the seats out of the '86 for the moment doing some cleaning. She's filthy!

Well you know the MK1 is in pieces right now to begin with, the other car is still intact. But yes it was the front seat. Mostly because mom says "I want to hear the engine" so I had to put the seat in so she could, I wanted to start it anyway, it had been a few weeks. Fired right up for me.
Daun, I'll send you an IM.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Daun, I'll send you an IM.

Replied.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, this week just sucks, I am glad it is almost done with


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was so sad that Team Andy was not coming to Cincy....








The only thing that could ease my pain was purchasing this...









































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

































I need to be alone now....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Michael only you would buy a BMW to feel better


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Seems perfectly logical to me.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Seems perfectly logical to me.

me too Daun.... The best part is the rear windows. I wish they were available for the Mk1.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Randall... sometimes you have to hound your friend and original owner of this coupe till he sells it to you








I'm still hounding the owner of an e46 m3 as well.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I was so sad that Team Andy was not coming to Cincy....








The only thing that could ease my pain was purchasing this...









































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

































I need to be alone now....









lower it


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

your poor Scirocco will feel out numbered by BMWs


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
lower it








funny you should mention. I was juuust pricing coil overs for it. But, I've got a long way to go... this baby needs some work. 143k on the original clutch. Also on the list: water pump, and wheel bearings. I just had to steal it.








Get some and loose some Randall. The x3 is due back from lease at the end of the summer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I was so sad that Team Andy was not coming to Cincy....








The only thing that could ease my pain was purchasing this...









































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

































I need to be alone now....














































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Congrats on the new Bimmer, Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Congrats on the new Bimmer, Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What he said! And Mikey, that's a big car! How many dead hookers can you fit in that trunk, and don't tell me you didn't check that out pre-purchase! I'll stick with my humble daily, though today she had the nerve to beep at me for fuel after only 1020kms on the tank....(LOVE that!!!!)
SO (regarding the continued quest to attend this family reunion in Ohio in June...) I got a nice note from the board IT guy telling me "It's not us, it's you"







So it's all my computer's fault and if I would just log in from work it would all be perfect. Except when I logged in at work I was not authorized to view the page.














Anyway, I tried a bunch of times from my trusty netbook for fun, and on ONE occasion, I got to apply for my leave day.







But I still think the link to the page is screwed up. We'll see if they deny the leave now. 
Temp today has gone from 24C to about 5C predicted for tonight, with snow in the forecast. Snow on my magnolia blossoms, now that's not normal....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Aren't you supposed to have winter during winter?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy, you nor my father should ever really be allowed to operate a computer. You guys come up with the weirdest problems.








So I'm here at work having a semi-slow day. I have a hotel booked for the trip home. Not sure how Sunday will play out - would like to stay with Dan & Lexan but not sure if I'll be able to stand staying in the truck that long. (They're another 40 minutes beyond the destination.) Will try to tough it out.








Oh, and I'll be running majorly short on sleep tonight. It seems as though the last Doolittle Raiders reunion is being held this weekend here in Dayton. They're flying 20 B-25s into the museum around 7:00 tomorrow morning, and I'm just going to have to go see this. I'm figuring three hours of sleep, and hopefully a nap before work in the afternoon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Aren't you supposed to have winter during winter?









We would have, but you hogged it all.








In other excitement. I was just called into service to drive that nice yellow Jeep. Seems it isn't big enough to extract the F350 from the mud http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but we gave it a good try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by punchbug at 5:42 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
We would have, but you hogged it all.









That's true.
I guess the snow tires were a good choice for this year. They came in handy.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Michael only you would buy a BMW to feel better










Not true. I would do the same. That's why there are 3 of them here.
Oh and nice car! Looks to be about the same year as my 323IS which is a 2000.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Oh and nice car!

thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_ Looks to be about the same year as my 323IS which is a 2000.









*BING BING BING!!!* 2000 323Ci FTW!! _<--- (this recent addition to FleetBee will NOT be attending Cincy in the Kia parking section)_
_puuuurdy, aint she?_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

puuuuurdy for sure Bee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Muahahaha.








Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Nice Brendan.
And Chris, what have you been up to anyway?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_...rglar


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, working a kias today, fixing the motor mounts in a Fjord windstar, and I spit a brake pad in my chevy pu so I need to do pads and rotors, should have done rotors last time but didn't have the extra bank, the rotors seem to be cheaper this year, I remember them being over $60 apiece last year now it's only $60 for the pair.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ the rotors seem to be cheaper this year, I remember them being over $60 apiece last year now it's only $60 for the pair. 

The wonders of moving machining equipment to china!








Most aftermarket rotors are now made in China. Some are actually made cheaper and lighter than OE. The store I work for has a store brand that we push because the rotors ARE made to OE specs, with the right number of vents and such. There has been such an insane price war going on for years with brake rotors.
But in the end, I'll have none of that. I get the OE Brembo rotors for my car. Made in Italy. Yes, your local auto parts chain can get Brembos all day long...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Muahahaha.








Brendan








holy crap!
still have the Rado?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Actually I didn't go with the store brand cheapies, they were only $19.99 apiece, I went with the $30 units.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh, and I'll be running majorly short on sleep tonight. It seems as though the last Doolittle Raiders reunion is being held this weekend here in Dayton. They're flying 20 B-25s into the museum around 7:00 tomorrow morning, and I'm just going to have to go see this. I'm figuring three hours of sleep, and hopefully a nap before work in the afternoon.

I saw you this morning! I waved, but I was kind of far away to see. Many B-25s were present and a grand time was had by all!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Good morning everyone. It's cold and damp here (it used to be warm, honest!) and I am fighting whatever head cold my husband had last weekend. Although I think I am ready to finally emerge from the blankets and pillows that are my couch bed and do some thing. I am by myself here on this Saturday morning which means shopping, driving, and MK1 working. Hopefully I will get the dash worked on, which means re-wiring. To quote myself about a year ago "I don't do wiring" how a new one will change your mind.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

B-25s? PLEASE explain!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_







holy crap!
still have the Rado?

Yep still have it. It's going under the knife probably this week or next, then I'll be selling it for real.
Audi needs work too.







But otherwise, it's really nice.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I saw you this morning! I waved, but I was kind of far away to see. 

No kidding? You should have called / texted. We were getting updates from Urbana, as Brad & Susan flew up there to watch the departures. If you head over to Moraine around 6-ish I think they're going to be cooking out and watching pieced together movies / pics of all the day's activities.
I probably won't be there since I'm at work.







Running on three hours of sleep.














And I haven't done **anything** to get packed for the trip to North Carolina tomorrow morning.






















I should just tell work to go to hell, I'm in no shape to be here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_B-25s? PLEASE explain!!!

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/doolittle.asp


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Wow. I wish I were in OH right now.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Wow. I wish I were in OH right now.

very jealous








instead in Florida and it is raining


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I'll hopefully be posting lots of pics and video later.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh, and I'll be running majorly short on sleep tonight. It seems as though the last Doolittle Raiders reunion is being held this weekend here in Dayton. They're flying 20 B-25s into the museum around 7:00 tomorrow morning, and I'm just going to have to go see this. I'm figuring three hours of sleep, and hopefully a nap before work in the afternoon.


I live in the wrong place.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I *will* be posting lots of pics and video later.

Fixed that for you.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well I just talked to the home IT department and most stuff won't be available tonight. Soooo... I probably won't be able to post a link 'til I get home late Tuesday night.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_.











_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Muahahaha.








Brendan


These are two awesome Kia purchases. Congrats to both of you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Just got photoshop last night, so I've been playing around with filters










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:26 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

You had to have been standing right next to me. But I wasn't exactly awake...
And why haven't you answered my IM's???


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I am a stalker ninja!








And sorry about the IMs! They didn't pop up like usual, but I see them now when I check the history. Responding...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Muahahaha.








Brendan

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I saw you this morning! I waved, but I was kind of far away to see. Many B-25s were present and a grand time was had by all!









Is that an Ercoupe?








20 B25s would be a noise that would be hard to forget! I got to fly beside both snow and rain at the same time today....but sadly there were no Mitchells. It was cold and mean here, so I spent most of the day detailing the big brown '82 (aka: cleaning the house) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

@ Lord V..sunny yellow Kia!! But I like the background accessory better...how IS that MkI anyway?


_Modified by punchbug at 6:59 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Muahahaha.








Brendan

That.....is just jaw dropping!








Waw, enjoy!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I'll make a specific post about this in a few weeks, but are there any other northern New Englanders or eastern Canadians going to Cincy?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jen and I were feeling industrious today, so we went to Home Depot, got some pavers and gravel, and built a 2'x3' pad for my grill to sit on, so it's not taking up space on the tiny concrete thing our landlord calls a patio.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nice going! I'm sitting at work, watching the world go by...
I should be out there washing the Scirocco.







It needs a good vacuum!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Spent yesterday and today working on a co-workers cars. was able to change one of the three motor mounts, the trans mount is easy to get to , so not a biggy, but that front engine mount on a V6 Windstar blows goats, spent today getting my hands cut up fixing the hosed up mess his grand father made of the power seat, but it's fixed and I found a use for worn out brake pads.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ I found a use for worn out brake pads.

I'm scared.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
I'm scared.









And you should be.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Nice going! I'm sitting at work, watching the world go by...
I should be out there washing the Scirocco.







It needs a good vacuum!!


I know the feeling, had to drive to work in the rain tonight (sunday) and the 16v got dirty, now it needs the same things done to it, you stated


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Wednesday


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

What happens Wed., Izzy?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*

what is this thread doing all the way down here on the page?
Oh. Ok. Fixed.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Used to be that I would not sleep very well if I was excited about something coming up...but I have slept terribly the last few days because of one of my BIG board exam coming up on Thursday...and I'm officially freaking out







Driving Glenn yesterday helped a little bit (albeit it was to work and back...)
*HELP!*


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Red81 is licensed and went for a 350km trip this weekend.







I forgot what its like to drive a close-ratio on the highway.. 3800RPM @ 120km/h 
It ran pretty rough at part throttle for the first part of the trip on Saturday, but it turned out to be a bent electrode on one of the spark plugs (weird beru 4-prong things that got changed out for bosch). The last half of the trip home on Sunday was smooth. A bit easy to flood on starting though. Runs pretty good up to 6500 but then runs out of breath by 7K. Needs a 2.5 TT exhaust, and some intake box mods (still has the warm air flapper)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blech, Monday


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, the nail's more or less in the coffin. It's pretty much a sure thing that I'll be arriving at Cincy in the Golf this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh, that's not cool


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

2680 pounds
Power: 473whp/370 lb-ft tq


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, the nail's more or less in the coffin. It's pretty much a sure thing that I'll be arriving at Cincy in the Golf this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Very Sad, but the kia will have room in it, to take home stuff for your Sciroccos


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Well another Monday down, two more days until a day off again. Unfortunately I'm to exhausted to go out and do any work even though it is beautiful outside. Drove well over 100 miles today and I get to do it again on Wednesday. yay for Home Health


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, the nail's more or less in the coffin. It's pretty much a sure thing that I'll be arriving at Cincy in the Golf this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Why?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm not a violent person, but I really want to punch the lady who pulled out in front of me in the face


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Quack*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_what is this thread doing all the way down here on the page?
Oh. Ok. Fixed.









What's up Penguin Dude, don't like things headed due-south?









_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
Very Sad, but the kia will *give its parts* for your Sciroccos









Fixed.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
Very Sad, but the kia will have room in it, to take home stuff for your Sciroccos









Actually, I think the Scirocco is a better hauler.








And yeah, assuming you got busy with one of these:









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Why?

Between all car insurance in Ontario going up by about 12%, a second speeding ticket and the Golf, the quote my insurance company gave me in January was actually for 6-months, not a year like I assumed.








I've been shopping around and hopefully have found a different provider that might make it financially-reasonable to have the brown car insured for six months a year.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, this is going to be the closest project to-date. If I have one more hiccup with all the printing I have done, and have yet to do, it's going to be ugly.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, the nail's more or less in the coffin. It's pretty much a sure thing that I'll be arriving at Cincy in the Golf this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That's okay. You can join me and my "Variant" on the Kia side of the driveway. 
It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
That's okay. You can join me and my "Variant" on the Kia side of the driveway. 
It happens to the best of us.









Not you too! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

What, are we going to have like 5 Sciroccos and 50 kias?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Seriously, if it's going to be like that, someone needs to volunteer to drive one of mine out there to increase the ratio.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_What happens Wed., Izzy?

Hopefully it won't rain so I can finally wash and wax the outside and vacuum the Scirocco's interior.
The last time the interior was cleaned and the paint got some wax was for a carshow at the end of last August!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, cholland, that sucks. And crazyaboutroccs...I will be driving a Scirocco. Or at least that's looking promising at this point. So mine and yours are 2, Daun has a bunch, we should have more than 5.








So my day was full of fail. I'd booked to take my night class on a tour tomorrow night, and the place told me TODAY that the tour will be rebooked. Yay, so I get to contact the whole class, AND plan three hours worth of something useful. I opted to pull the purple car out into the sunshine and do some work on her when I got home (that went fine), and I'd cleared out a nice photo spot for her right in front of my Forsythia. It wasn't in bloom when I cleaned up the spot, but it is now. BUT...plans, yeah...anyway, hubby plunks the bright red log splitter right in front of the shrub..and covers it with a beat up blue tarp for added artistic merit. So I ask him to relocate it, and he agrees. Then he does THIS







You can see the splitter behind the sled.

















SO no Scirocco pictures tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I go in, the boy calls me to be the firewatch chick....yellow Jeep is leaking fuel, and he doesn't trust his handy cardboard fire shield.
















So while everyone was out and about I figured we should get the Cabby out of the mess *someone* got her into. Since there have already been harsh words about off roading in the Cabby, I just steamed in my own juices this time. The car had been pushed off the edge to get the Mustang out, so it can sit in the middle of the main driveway.







Made total sense, to someone. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
SO here she is:








On a bit of an angle:








Worm-crushingly low actually:








So luckily local random guy broke the chain on his quad at the end of our lane...so that guy, plus Adam pushing and Denny pulling with the Argo got the poor thing out of her rut. I'd try starting her, but yellow Jeep has her battery ATM. In other words, the situation was normal around here tonight.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
SO here she is:










I love the print on the back window. VW Bunny


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, my evening has consisted of work, with some more work, followed by work.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*dreams of Cincy*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

drove my rocco for the first time since Oct 09... 
had a smile on my face and my foot on the pedal. I'll get some updated pics up once she gets a bath.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

13 hour work-day and counting...










_Modified by twardnw at 8:55 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_drove my rocco for the first time since Oct 09... 
had a smile on my face and my foot on the pedal. I'll get some updated pics up *once she gets a bath*. 

Cool huh?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I was sure black emkay twos were "he" not "she".








Oh and don't forget to stay _hydrated_ during the bath...
















I started to daily my Scirocco this week.









Pic 4 click.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*dreams of Cincy*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish it was June already


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm wishing it was 0300


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm wishing it was 0300

it is here








currently listening to " The Best of U2 : 1990-2000 " and trying to decide if I want take 3 days of vacation in July to see U2 in concert in Miami


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2 more hours to go, then I can go home, sleep for ~4 hours, and come right back here to work


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ hubby plunks the bright red log splitter right in front of the shrub..and covers it with a beat up blue tarp for added artistic merit. So I ask him to relocate it, and he agrees. Then he does THIS







You can see the splitter behind the sled. 
So while everyone was out and about I figured we should get the Cabby out of the mess *someone* got her into.


Denny is a very lucky man, isn't he....that you haven't killed him by now.









We find out when the boy is going to be delivered today. It will be before the week is up. Measurements indicate he is, get this, 11lbs 6oz! Damn!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was wondering when some east coast people would start showing up around here, been a long boring night so far. another 30ish minutes to go


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I see, it was just a tease. One post, and then you disappear


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I see, it was just a tease. One post, and then you disappear









I'm a east coast resident, even my screen makes people think other wise








current time 5:47am in Florida








48 more days and Cincy starts, leave in 47 days for Ohio


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
48 more days and Cincy starts, leave in 47 days for Ohio









This will be here sooner rather than later. Unfortunately we will NOT be bringing the MK1 as she is in pieces and needs an engine. Maybe next year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, my evening has consisted of work, with some more work, followed by work.

THAT has been my morning. 
Ass in gear? check
Planets aligned? check
Plants and gear into car? check
Teeth held correcdtly? check
Picture files dumped onto stick? check
Hit the ground running? check
Yep, gotta love working before work.







Not enough minutes in this particular day...nd YAY!! I just remembered I have cafeteria duty today, YAY!!!!
but I still found time to check in on you guys


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, was able to be home and get 3 hours of sleep before I came back here


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Had a crazy dream about meeting a guy in front of a run-down mall with a white mk2 named Matthew. It's official. You group of people ARE making me crazy!!! But I wouldn't have it any other way.








Today I get to study more for my board test, go to the DMV and fill out a new license/get a new license picture due to my turning 21 in exactly 3 weeks, and schedule patients. Yay!! What is everyone else doing today?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

work work work work work


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Trying to get our European folks in line.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did you make a trek out west this year?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Had a crazy dream about meeting a guy in front of a run-down mall with a white mk2 named Matthew. It's official. You group of people ARE making me crazy!!! But I wouldn't have it any other way.








Today I get to study more for my board test, go to the DMV and fill out a new license/get a new license picture due to my turning 21 in exactly 3 weeks, and schedule patients. Yay!! What is everyone else doing today?

Uh oh. Hear that, Brian? She's dreaming about other dudes.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Uh oh. Hear that, Brian? She's dreaming about other dudes.









Uh oh indeed.







I'm she she likes my white Mk1 better than someone else's white Mk2, though.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Today while I was at work I parked at a patient's home, they live in an apartment complex and I parked next to a tall privacy fence that separates the parking lot from a private residence. I was inside for about an hour. 
I came out to two guys standing in front of my car and another van. When I clicked the key phobe I got a funny look from the guys as I approached the car. 
The one guy took off, the other guy said "I was spaying paint and the wind blew it across and it got on your car. I cleaned it up." I looked on the hood and could see a few spots where it had gotten. 
The guy finished cleaning the hood and then waxed the hood of the car. Now it has a nice shiny mirror finish on the hood. At first I was a bit miffed that the guy got paint on the car but he cleaned it and I was satisfied with that.
I thanked him muchly because a lot of other people would have done nothing about it. So yeah, that was my exciting day at work.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_did you make a trek out west this year?

No, not yet. We've gone in March two years in a row and we wanted to try another time of year. Though, as of late we've been enteraining a beach vacation. We'll see.
However, I plan on letting you guys know in advance if we do!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I see, it was just a tease. One post, and then you disappear









Would've gladly stayed and posted all day, but that thing called work had to be done. Got to leave around 5 to get to work at 6. 
Mandy had her last pre baby appt today. Thursday is the day. I will be off for two weeks-FMLA leave-unpaid. During that time I will get the Slegato ready for Cincy among do other things that will include spending time with the baby too.
I suppose in the interest of saving a few bucks this year, I am open to getting a double at Cincy and sharing it if someone else is interested.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

are the rooms actually in a group near each other? or is it just a group rate...?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...rucks


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
During that time I will get the Slegato ready for Cincy among do other things that will include spending time with the baby too.


Be careful not to get any grease smudge's on the new guy, Mandy might not like that!








-Dan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_are the rooms actually in a group near each other? or is it just a group rate...?

They are spread throughout the hotel, sometimes they are spread among Indian wedding guests.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, I wasn't sure if I'd be missing out on a 'block' or something. Our office administrator booked my room, and used her husbands holiday inn 'club' membership or something, to set up the reservation.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_










I popped in and found that picture and I heard myself actually say "thatcarissobeutiful...", huh? Wha? Who said that?

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_13 hour work-day and counting...
_Modified by twardnw at 8:55 PM 4-19-2010_

Dude, I was up for ten days of project (I mean they dangle ten eight hour days) and it seems to have evaporated like the fog.
berk
bummed


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice to see you again


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Would've gladly stayed and posted all day, but that thing called work had to be done. Got to leave around 5 to get to work at 6. 
Mandy had her last pre baby appt today. Thursday is the day. I will be off for two weeks-FMLA leave-unpaid. During that time I will get the Slegato ready for Cincy among do other things that will include spending time with the baby too.
I suppose in the interest of saving a few bucks this year, I am open to getting a double at Cincy and sharing it if someone else is interested. 

Congrats again John (and Mandy)!
I've already booked a double, so if you'd like to split it, you're more than welcome.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oofta, 12 hour day right now. Think I'll hold out for 14, and then call it. Tomorrow's likely to not be any shorter


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Congrats again John (and Mandy)!

this.
scirocco news: got this for one of my sciroccos today, most likely the 16v because I dont feel like running more wires in the 8v. old school 80's goodness.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

m up, and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_m up, and I'm not happy about it.

Same here. You know you're in trouble when you wake up and the first thought in your mind is surviving the day so you can have a nap. The nap will be the sweetness today. Hopefully I don't begin it in the car on the way home from work. Yesterday I worked solid from 6am to 10 pm with an hour's drive after that. Yep, tired doesn't even begin to describe it.
EDIT for a breakfast own:
















And tberk, we got your fog here....










_Modified by punchbug at 4:21 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_What, are we going to have like 5 Sciroccos and 50 kias?









It had better not be, or Cincy will be cancelled.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
It had better not be, or Cincy will be cancelled.

































there should be at least 10 Sciroccos and Daun will have 4 of them


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

So some of you may recall my recent linking this thread in here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4839081
She's made it to Ohio! It's been a long three days, but an adventure as always....
So here we are getting ready to leave Sunday morning, the mighty Tundra with Ben's trailer.








The "we" being myself and "Dammit" Chris.
















The idea was to drive from Dayton all the way to Morehead City NC in one day. It was nearly twelve hours, with two stops for gas, as we left with under 1/2 tank.








We were lucky enough to get some floor space from these unsuspecting Scirocco-folk: Dan Snow and Lexan Blanchard. It was great to see them, even if only for a very short time.








We were on the road to New Bern a little after 8:00 a.m Monday morning, and by 11:00 we had the car loaded, the parts loaded, the title notorized and heading out of town. The paint, while fairly recent, was not a high quality respray, and the interior is a mish-mash of partially completed tan-to-black conversion, which I'm going to remedy as soon as possible. Overall I'm happy with the car, it's fairly straight save a couple very minor dings and there doesn't appear to be any rust.








All that was left was to drive home. Monday was "spot the car you haven't seen in a long time" day. For example, a "mint" condition Chrysler K-car??








Or how about a Suburu Justy??








And our friends back home wanted us to hijack this guy since we can't get this stuff in Ohio:








Too bad he evaded us.
So part of the reason Chris came along was to stop in Roanoke VA to pick up a model train freight car. BIG model train. Like big enough to ride. And looking through my pics, I guess I didn't snap anything of the kit, but it only fit in the bed of the truck diagonally.
While we were in Roanoke we indulged a little of our mutual interest in trains beyond the models.








Plus a quick stop at the Virginia Transportation Museum.








The last time I saw this behemoth was before Norfolk Southern cancelled their steam program - she was thundering past my camera at 40 mph.








So the rest of the drive home yesterday was pretty uneventful. And despite the lack of Yuengling, I did end up the evening here:








Today's project? Get the Scirocco off the trailer and into the hangar to see a) just exactly what did I buy and b) will it run with some minor work / seal change?
Stay tuned.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

maps are fun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
this.
scirocco news: got this for one of my sciroccos today, most likely the 16v because I dont feel like running more wires in the 8v. old school 80's goodness.









Nice! My dad's 4Runner had an old Whistler one in it, but he cut the wires to the control box that was hanging under the column and threw it away.








Oh well, it's not the first time he's done something like that, and I'm sure it won't be the last. One time, he was sleeping and he woke up, got out of bed, walked across the room, ripped the clock off the wall and threw it in the trash. He said "it was ticking too loud". 
Why he didn't pull the battery out and sell it in a yard sale, I'll never know.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chinese torture...


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Oh well, it's not the first time he's done something like that, and I'm sure it won't be the last. One time, he was sleeping and he woke up, got out of bed, walked across the room, ripped the clock off the wall and threw it in the trash. He said "it was ticking too loud". 
Why he didn't pull the battery out and sell it in a yard sale, I'll never know.

But be honest...who here hasn't wanted to rip the loud ticking booger off the wall and chuck it? Or smash the bejeesus out of the alarm clock when it wakes you up in the morning?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Oh well, it's not the first time he's done something like that, and I'm sure it won't be the last. One time, he was sleeping and he woke up, got out of bed, walked across the room, ripped the clock off the wall and threw it in the trash. He said "it was ticking too loud". 
Why he didn't pull the battery out and sell it in a yard sale, I'll never know.

your dad is a man of action thats why


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
But be honest...who here hasn't wanted to rip the loud ticking booger off the wall and chuck it? Or smash the bejeesus out of the alarm clock when it wakes you up in the morning?

I can't say I've ever had the desire to perform acts of ultraviolence on a timekeeping device.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I can't say I've ever had the desire to perform acts of ultraviolence on a timekeeping device.









while a normal, working timepiece has never been a problem for me, i can say that i have utterly destroyed alarm clocks for failing me in the past. and cannot blame anyone who sees revenge against the clock- even if their victory is only symbolic


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (woody16v)*

I have destroyed a great many things out of revenge/anger, just not a clock. Yet.
Just last week I tripped over a bag of oil absorbent at work, which sent me crashing to the ground (nasty bruises everywhere). I went back out there and beat the **** out of that bag with an 18" length of exhaust pipe.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
But be honest...who here hasn't wanted to rip the loud ticking booger off the wall and chuck it? Or smash the bejeesus out of the alarm clock when it wakes you up in the morning?

I've wanted to take a crowbar to our bedroom ceiling fan many a time. Sometimes the chain that turns it on will "click" up against the body of the fan, but it will only do this in 5-10 minute spurts when everything else is dead quiet. Then it'll stop for about a 1/2 hour before doing it again.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Actual Scirocco content! From me, can you believe it! Today I got to drive the 16V for work . One of my co-workers said "You really love that little car, don't you" I put over 120 miles on her today and she was running great. The weather was perfect and so was the ride.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

"F" it, I'm just going to order up new injectors for the cabby while I start the megasquirt install on the silver Scirocco, but I can't get two of the air shrouds out, they seem to be stuck in there pretty good.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Congrats again John (and Mandy)!
I've already booked a double, so if you'd like to split it, you're more than welcome.

Sounds good. I'll take you up on that.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I have destroyed a great many things out of revenge/anger, just not a clock. Yet.
Just last week I tripped over a bag of oil absorbent at work, which sent me crashing to the ground (nasty bruises everywhere). I went back out there and beat the **** out of that bag with an 18" length of exhaust pipe.

Um...and I just said "yes" to rooming with you. *No pipes or bats in the room!* Maybe I'll just let you think I've brought my 357. Peace through superior firepower!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Um...and I just said "yes" to rooming with you. *No pipes or bats in the room!* Maybe I'll just let you think I've brought my 357. Peace through superior firepower!









LOL, as long as you don't bitch about a $0.43 price difference and then trip me and beat me up, all will be well.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh well, that sounded like fun too. Guess I won't. Well off to bed-4am will come early with a very busy and life changing day tomorrow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Oh well, that sounded like fun too. Guess I won't. Well off to bed-4am will come early with a very busy and life changing day tomorrow.

Good luck!
Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Oh well, that sounded like fun too. Guess I won't. Well off to bed-4am will come early with a very busy and life changing day tomorrow.

I bet you're excited, and best wishes eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Where is everyone tonight?

Taking some pictures.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

_Purple haze all in my brain
Lately things just don't seem the same
Actin' funny, but I don't know why
'Scuse me while I kiss the sky
Purple haze all around
Don't know if I'm comin' up or down
Am I happy or in misery?
Whatever it is, that girl put a spell on me
Yeah
Purple haze all in my eyes
Don't know if it's day or night
You've got me blowin, blowin my mind
Is it tomorrow or just the end of time?_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Looks like someone's been doing a burnout, eh Cathy?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone tonight?

Working on the new acquisition.
Pulled the oil filter & housing and got a bit of oil. I also pulled the drainplug to drain whatever might be left in the car. After a few minutes, this is what I found:








My best guess is that I drained 7-8 quarts of oil out of the engine.
So after checking the o-ring (it was fine), I put everything back together with a new filter and proper amount of oil, cranked and immediately had to move the car outside due to the intense oil-smoke cloud.








I still have some oil leaking (not sure if it's residual or not) but I've proved that it runs. I then headed to Wilmington to pick up a few parts. Did I mention that the ENTIRE interior of this car with the possible exception of the passenger seat, is TRASH?
















I don't want to go with a black interior, but for the moment that's what I've got. (I have a line on a tan interior in Connecticut, anyone want to bring it to Cincy? Don't need the seats, just carpet / doorcards / parcel shelf etc.) I brought home quite a few things.... the 172 makes a pretty good pickup truck.








I've got a few things to get rid of too. The dash-cap, an A2 trailer hitch, some A2 green-tint glass....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ Where is everyone tonight?

Returned from beers with a buddy (possible recruit to the Scirocco side of the force, whichever that may be).
To find packy; recently ordered tunes. Gamma -1 -2 -3; also "White Nights" dvd. More various enroute; but meanwhile I am enjoying period correct Mk1 soundtrack. Ronny Montrose and Davey Pattison at their individual and collective best.
I call it Carma.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

oh, yeah; and more weird good ****: way back when back in the day, around when dad bought a '76 Audi 100LS (first year w/ Bosch CIS) I remember him talking about Air Coupes.
So, a couple of pages back (around the reunion of the Doolittle Raiders) somebody posts a pic, and asks if that's an Ercoupe.
Click. Hell, I'd always thought he was just mispronouncing it.
Turns out dad used to build 'em (see Forney Industries, Fort Collins, CO) and even prior to that had a half-share in one.
Small world sometimes sneaks up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you back in CO Karl?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Had a crazy dream about meeting a guy in front of a run-down mall with a white mk2 named Matthew. 

I can make this happen! The mall down here is run down and I have a friend named Matt that owns a white Mk2 roc.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Oh and incase anyone is curious, the 82 red beast of mine still runs and is still in my hands. And will be staying with me MUCH longer!! I've recruited someone very near and dear to me!! With the help of ya'll too!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Working on the new acquisition.
Pulled the oil filter & housing and got a bit of oil. I also pulled the drainplug to drain whatever might be left in the car. After a few minutes, this is what I found:








My best guess is that I drained 7-8 quarts of oil out of the engine.


Daun, I would guess there is even more than that in there. Mandy's Challenger take nearly 8 quarts when I drain it and the pan isn't even that full.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_oh, yeah; and more weird good ****: way back when back in the day, around when dad bought a '76 Audi 100LS (first year w/ Bosch CIS) I remember him talking about Air Coupes.
So, a couple of pages back (around the reunion of the Doolittle Raiders) somebody posts a pic, and asks if that's an Ercoupe.
Click. Hell, I'd always thought he was just mispronouncing it.
Turns out dad used to build 'em (see Forney Industries, Fort Collins, CO) and even prior to that had a half-share in one.
Small world sometimes sneaks up.









Oh LOL, THAT is too funny. It was me who made the comment, and for those who have not seen a Mitchell or an Ercoupe/Aircoupe, yeah, there is no mistaking the two, but both have an H tail. Anyway, I'd like to own a full share of one







, but probably one from before Forney made them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Daun, I would guess there is even more than that in there. Mandy's Challenger take nearly 8 quarts when I drain it and the pan isn't even that full.

Yep, THAT is my contribution for Earth day...my cars only use about half that for each change.







(Adam says the Boxster uses 12L, and the truck takes 13L YIKES!!! )
Okay...so last night I did pics of the purple car, then THIS sweet thing rolled in, in all her clackety mTDi glory.....
























Don't you wish you hadn't parted the one you had now? (yeah, we parted two of them). This guy has avoided getting the virus for years of exposure to my son, and bought the car on a whim. He is now abslutely insanely head over heels in love with VeeDubs, whispering sweet nothings in her ear like "June Jitterbug", "BBS", and so on. Yep, he's got it BAD. I just laugh....but it IS a nice example of the B3.
And in case you though that YellowJeep was being ignored, no worries. here she is with her upgraded intake and the "bike of GO" on the roof.








Arty shot of the "bike of GO", and you can see the quality of the wing here too, look at that finger joint. No expense is spared in this build!!:








Exhaust mod pics tonight!











_Modified by punchbug at 1:10 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

dagnabbit!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

off from work today, time to pull the windscreen on the MK1 and continue with rust repair.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Anyone seen this?








http://cincinnati.craigslist.o....html
If link doesn't work search for your favoritist car in the world under cincy craigslist. 
<shakes head>


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Neat idea, but should have kept it closer to original. That just looks like a dune buggy rammed up a Mark 1's ssA.
pardon my inhibitions on wording there. I'm a little tired.








OWN, some carnage to start your morning with.










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 9:12 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, another day, and hopefully we'll be finishing out this project in it's entirety. I really don't want to come to work tomorrow


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

If the weather cooperates I'll be doing a 760 km trip on saturday so I'll try to document and create a little story about how a pretty trackoriented mk1 20vt holds up for that... (I'm quite sure the car will but the question is the owner)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Anyone seen this?








http://cincinnati.craigslist.o....html
If link doesn't work search for your favoritist car in the world under cincy craigslist. 
<shakes head>

No, but damn, my 80 would like to be like THAT a LOT.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Anyone seen this?








http://cincinnati.craigslist.o....html
If link doesn't work search for your favoritist car in the world under cincy craigslist. 
<shakes head>





































I hate that craigslist is blocked at work.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Volkswagen Scirocco (Rail Buggy) 4 wheel disc brakes , cutter brake, power steering & brakes , 3 rib bus tranny 2110ccStroker engine ( Street Legal ) For more imfo call Tim at-3176972730 
































Location: Connersville In 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests





_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 4:54 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Oh my HELL!!! Poor little 'rocco... but I guess it's a way to keep one alive that had total floor rot.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

poor Scirocco, but at the same time, that *is* pretty bad ass


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh my HELL!!! Poor little 'rocco... but I guess it's a way to keep one alive that had total floor rot.

+1. Looks like an early mk1 too


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Oh my HELL!!! Poor little 'rocco... but I guess it's a way to keep one alive that had total floor rot.

Like my red 80.....only it would need a floor to have floor rot.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So...today I got up after getting only about 4 hours of sleep last night due to anxiety...went and drove 45 minutes in traffic...and took my Board exam. Holy hell was it a long test! Not to mention harder than I had initially thought







It feels good to have it finally over with though. Came straight home and took a 3 hour nap I was so exhausted, and I still feel like going back to bed. BTW Cindy, thanks for the support


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_So...today I got up after getting only about 4 hours of sleep last night due to anxiety...went and drove 45 minutes in traffic...and took my Board exam. Holy hell was it a long test! Not to mention harder than I had initially thought







It feels good to have it finally over with though. Came straight home and took a 3 hour nap I was so exhausted, and I still feel like going back to bed. BTW Cindy, thanks for the support









Amber,
I'll bet your glad that's over with.
When I took mine, I had just dropped off my wife and first born at home, headed to Columbus (2hr drive) in a blizzard and spent the next day and a half taking mine. I remember sitting in the bar at the hotel that night having a beer while others were still cramming for the test. The way I figured it, I needed the beer more than I needed to study.
Good luck on your results!
-Dan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Glad to hear that's overwith Amber. I imagine you did just fine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Glad you're on the relaxing end of that ordeal Amber. Hope the results are good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Speaking of ordeals, John, where are those baby pictures?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

mr. lee
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-Borb...c6716


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_mr. lee
<a id="link_21" href="http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-Borbets-Deep-Dish-M3-E30_W0QQitemZ160423503638QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_CarParts_Acc_Wheels_tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET?hash=item2559fc6716" target="_blank">http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-Borb...c6716</a>











daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

i have been on the hunt for a set of *Tomei*'s http://www.ratdat.com/?page_id=82
i am having a *hell* of a time finding a set. they have a saw blade like design, simply stunning in my opinoin. yet, i keep coming up empty handed. so frustrating...








from the left to right it is the second row, from bottom to top it is the fourth wheel up 

*can't find them anywhere!!! *


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ NSFW!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i have been on the hunt for a set of *Tomei*'s http://www.ratdat.com/?page_id=82
i am having a *hell* of a time finding a set. they have a saw blade like design, simply stunning in my opinoin. yet, i keep coming up empty handed. so frustrating...








from the left to right it is the second row, from bottom to top it is the fourth wheel up 

*can't find them anywhere!!! *










Okay, is it just me, or would'nt that ^, printed on fabric, make a quilt any gearhead would have sweet dreams under?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Speaking of ordeals, John, where are those baby pictures?









+1
Ok ok so I know you may have a few other time committments today. But we're family too.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Amber,
I'll bet your glad that's over with.
When I took mine, I had just dropped off my wife and first born at home, headed to Columbus (2hr drive) in a blizzard and spent the next day and a half taking mine. I remember sitting in the bar at the hotel that night having a beer while others were still cramming for the test. The way I figured it, I needed the beer more than I needed to study.
Good luck on your results!
-Dan


Believe me, I don't drink, and I DEFINITELY feel the need for a stiff drink right now. A couple. Sounds like it was pretty hard on you considering you had to leave your wife and kid at home!! Yikes! What did you take your Boards for? (what is your profession lol)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i have been on the hunt for a set of *Tomei*'s http://www.ratdat.com/?page_id=82
i am having a *hell* of a time finding a set. they have a saw blade like design, simply stunning in my opinoin. yet, i keep coming up empty handed. so frustrating...








from the left to right it is the second row, from bottom to top it is the fourth wheel up 

*can't find them anywhere!!! *










gigity! 
thats by far the coolest thing ive seen all week, maybe even all month


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i have been on the hunt for a set of *Tomei*'s http://www.ratdat.com/?page_id=82
i am having a *hell* of a time finding a set. they have a saw blade like design, simply stunning in my opinoin. yet, i keep coming up empty handed. so frustrating...








from the left to right it is the second row, from bottom to top it is the fourth wheel up 

*can't find them anywhere!!! *









I have only seen them in pics. But they look amazing. I want to say there are a couple sets in MN.
And Cathy, I totally agree!!! I want a quilt made of that fabric for sure!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Got an order in from Parts4Vws today, item most important was the sunroof seal. Hopefully this coming week I will have some extra time available at work to start working on it. The PO installed a power motor for the roof and it doesn't work currently. Not gona lie, I'm a little nervous to rip into it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (8716vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716vrocco* »_Got an order in from Parts4Vws today, item most important was the sunroof seal. Hopefully this coming week I will have some extra time available at work to start working on it. The PO installed a power motor for the roof and it doesn't work currently. Not gona lie, I'm a little nervous to rip into it










Good luck with that. It'll be tough to get much advice on it since it's not stock, OTOH, much of it will be the usual troubleshooting/ disassembly and installation is reverse I imagine. Take lots of pictures for reference as you go.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good Morning








... back to work today after a day off


















- *8716vrocco*, you have an IM


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Whooohoo...roadtrip and VW-meet for tomorrow is GO.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Good luck with that. It'll be tough to get much advice on it since it's not stock, OTOH, much of it will be the usual troubleshooting/ disassembly and installation is reverse I imagine. Take lots of pictures for reference as you go. 


Yeah it's not gona be fun, it has this huge panel under the visors that houses the motor and switch. The PO told me it was out of an audi, I actually wanted to convert it back to manual, I'm hoping nothing is damaged to the point that this is no longer possible. 
Enjoy the weekend everyone


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
+1
Ok ok so I know you may have a few other time committments today. But we're family too.









lol Just got home for a few minutes and then headed back to the hospital. I'll give you one teaser and then post some more tonight.
His name is Mason Alexander Worden, he was born at 7:42 am on 4/22. He weighed 10lbs 14oz and is 22" long. Both he and his mother are doing well. And considering I slept on a cot in the room last night, as in bar across the back, I am doing well too.








Got home and heard a funny noise, but couldn't tell where it's coming from....then it got louder. Oh, sex. The neighbors are having sex, and sounds like they are really getting into it too. But wait, aren't the new tenants a mother and son? hmm, maybe he has someone over, or maybe she has someone over. Orrrr they aren't really mother and son....or, they are mother and son and nobody else was there.....







Ok, now my curiosity is vanished!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Congratulation's

















Before you know it, Mason will be asking you for keys to the Slegado










_Modified by California 16v at 3:00 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Congrats John & Mandy!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

awwwww babies







good luck to you and the little one! being a baby is tough work
scirocco content; heading out to replace the two fuel injectors. (also, anyone willing to throw out any tips? here is my situation - the scirocco runs but the two central cylinders are not getting fuel. i'm going to replace the injectors... what should my next step be? also, we noticed that my fuel pump sounds a little weird. would a bad fuel pump make 2 of the 4 cylinders not get any gas?)


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Believe me, I don't drink, and I DEFINITELY feel the need for a stiff drink right now. A couple. Sounds like it was pretty hard on you considering you had to leave your wife and kid at home!! Yikes! What did you take your Boards for? (what is your profession lol)


They were the Pharmacy Boards. The beer was more for the white knuckle drive down to Columbus in a blizzard. They closed down the highway an hour after I passed through the area of Lima, Ohio.
My Mother-in-Law was able to come over and stay at the house and it all worked out. I'm pretty laid back and try not to get flustered too easy.
Oh yeah, I did pass and did not have to retake.
-Dan


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Congrats on the new arrival. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MrPill)*

Paging DrFraserCrane. DrFraserCrane, white courtesy phone please.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Congrats John & Mandy!

this.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Paging DrFraserCrane. DrFraserCrane, white courtesy phone please.

Right here, IM sending

own


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
lol Just got home for a few minutes and then headed back to the hospital. I'll give you one teaser and then post some more tonight.
His name is Mason Alexander Worden, he was born at 7:42 am on 4/22. He weighed 10lbs 14oz and is 22" long. Both he and his mother are doing well. 

Congrats, and that's a big baby! Hopefully you dont have too many teeny sleepers on hand, 'cause you won't be using them!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Congrats again to the new parents.








Quick question, how pathetic and annoying would an automatic Mk1 be to drive?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Congrats on the new arrival!!! He's so chubby and cute! (I think chubby babies are the cutest!)

_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_
Oh yeah, I did pass and did not have to retake.


Pharmacy huh? Holy guacamole that musta been hard. I BARELY passed pharmacology lol... I'm definitely hoping I don't have to retake!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Congrats again to the new parents.








Quick question, how pathetic and annoying would an automatic Mk1 be to drive?

First, let me state for the record that I cannot drive an automatic. (Though I DID drive YellowJeep







). Anyway, one drawback from what I understand is that the starter overheats and is a big PITA to swap out.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Congrats, and that's a big baby! Hopefully you dont have too many teeny sleepers on hand, 'cause you won't be using them! 

This, oh and have fun!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
First, let me state for the record that I cannot drive an automatic. (Though I DID drive YellowJeep







). Anyway, one drawback from what I understand is that the starter overheats and is a big PITA to swap out.

I think I knew that. Thanks.
I think another Scirocco is in my future. All the warning signs are there.
Today at work, I sold something and our quantity on hand was 53. The same customer's change was $0.53. A thread I frequently post in on another forum is at 53 pages.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Congrats on the newborn!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
lol Just got home for a few minutes and then headed back to the hospital. I'll give you one teaser and then post some more tonight.
His name is Mason Alexander Worden, he was born at 7:42 am on 4/22. He weighed 10lbs 14oz and is 22" long. Both he and his mother are doing well. And considering I slept on a cot in the room last night, as in bar across the back, I am doing well too.











Congrats!! Your other story kind reminded me of a really disturbing father/daughter thing we used to see at the local YMCA. I'll omit the story for the sake of everyone's sanity.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Congratulation's

















Before you know it, Mason will be asking you for keys to the Slegado









_Modified by California 16v at 3:00 PM 4-23-2010_

I hope so!
And on the "other story"-when I left a few minutes later, their car was gone. So that means one of them was out and the other was getting busy with someone else. Pheww....


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 11:33 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

And here are a few more pics:
My nieces certainly like him








Being held by my sister-in-law


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think I knew that. Thanks.
I think another Scirocco is in my future. All the warning signs are there.
Today at work, I sold something and our quantity on hand was 53. The same customer's change was $0.53. A thread I frequently post in on another forum is at 53 pages.

 
Sounds fishy for sure. I'm lucky, The double rainbows make it pretty easy.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Boy he's a big one. Congradulations!! I'm sure he will want his own Scirocco instead of sharing yours. At least that's how it is with our kids. They only let us drive them until they are able to drive themselves.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rocconut)*

It is a rainy Saturday again and I finally have the house to myself since both mother and husband are gone. The only downside to this is I need to clean and I need one of the two of them to help me with windshield removal because I am pretty sure at 5' I can't do it on my own. I am unwilling to try to be honest. 
It is Summer time for sure as I have painted my toenails to math the 16V, this can only mean Cincy will be here soon.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Congratulations, crazyaboutrocs! Cute kid.

On a different note, I'm picking up a parts car later this evening. Woohoo!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_The only downside to this is I need to clean and I need one of the two of them to help me with windshield removal because I am pretty sure at 5' I can't do it on my own. I am unwilling to try to be honest. 


Nonsense. It's an easy one person job. Take your nice sharp knife and cut around the windshield seal groove. Keep cutting and cutting until the seal is cut all the way through to the glass. Then simply lift the glass out. I really wish I was there right now rather than stuck at work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nonsense. It's an easy one person job. Take your nice sharp knife and cut around the windshield seal groove. Keep cutting and cutting until the seal is cut all the way through to the glass. Then simply lift the glass out. I really wish I was there right now rather than stuck at work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Well I did what I was told and all I have to say is Great Success! The windshield is out and safely tucked away, the rust has been sanded and painted with the POR-15. This means that the rust on the car is for the most part treated. What I discovered under the windshield was not to bad, I'm not sure what I was expecting but it was not what I saw. 
Mike has the camera with him so I was only able to snap a few cell phone pics and I am waiting for them to be sent through on email so I can post them up here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

1/2 way down the page? C'mon, is NOBODY around tonight?
Oh wait, it's Saturday and the rest of you have lives instead of being stuck at work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Back from the hospital. Long day today. Went to the hospital, then went to a funeral for a friend and then back to the hospital. 
There Daun, another post.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_1/2 way down the page? C'mon, is NOBODY around tonight?
Oh wait, it's Saturday and the rest of you have lives instead of being stuck at work.









Greetings! I am sitting in DC right now with a gallon of ice cream to consume. That is all.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
a gallon of ice cream to consume. That is all.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

A GALLON? How many people are helping you??


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Greetings! I am sitting in DC right now with a gallon of ice cream to consume. That is all.


Mmmmm, ice cream...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Lol...I have 7 10-12y/o boys here for JJ's 10th b-day sleepover (and no, I'm not a priest







). They have gone through twice that much ice cream. And cupcakes. And cake. And my sanity... 
'Grats to the new dad, just wait until he's 10.










_Modified by veetarded at 12:14 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
'Grats to the new dad, just wait until he's 10.









_Modified by veetarded at 12:14 AM 4-25-2010_

Looking forward to it! He'll be old enough to go on trips and will be old enough to enjoy them. We won't be doing much travel with this little guy for a while. He MAY get to go to Cincy next year though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, I spent the evening with my son at a stag and doe for his buddy. I really needed to unwind, and unwind I did. Daun? I'm sure Francine was there.















So far YellowJeep sits wating patiently in the rain on her trailer...the boy's still MIA. And my dog is at large somewhere too, not with the boy though. Gonna be a muddy day!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Daun? I'm sure Francine was there.

















Awesome! I haven't really gotten my drink on since last time you were here. Hmmm.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So far YellowJeep sits wating patiently in the rain on her trailer...the boy's still MIA. And my dog is at large somewhere too, not with the boy though. Gonna be a muddy day!

Especially with all the rain from the last day or so. There are actually patches of blue here this morning, with plenty of wind to go along with it. I'm not sure what's on our agenda for the day, but I imagine it will involve wrenching at the hangar if I know the way things go around here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Having our local club season kickoff GTG today. Have over 100 people and nearly 60 cars signed up. Should be a kick ass event. 
pics coming soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I have no pictures. They did not go through at all. 
Another day to myself with rain.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

I made some eggs and bacon for me and Erin and then sipped on some coffee. She ran out for groceries and household stuff, I cleaned and vacuumed. Now I get my Vortex on and shower up. 
It's chilly and rainy today, so no good weather for outdoorsy stuff. 
And I get to go to Boston tomorrow for a deposition for work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just trying to make it back home in time for our season opener softball game. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And I get to go to Boston tomorrow for a deposition for work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I had to do 2 of those (personal and 30b6), and they put me on the stand in court...this was late last year and we are still waiting for the judge to make a ruling.








...the judge is currently presiding over the Toyota case, so at least he has an excuse.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

I will rise, but I still refuse to shine.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

We are all home and the baby didn't mind the car ride at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

question: 
does anyone have a want or need for some stock old vw stereos? 
do people even still buy these?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ There is quite the demand for them. There is a WTB thread in the FS: section for one. In a recent thread, there's a lot of love being shown for a stock radio in a 16v. 
I had a stock stereo head unit in my '86 Quantum. Someone tried to steal the radio from it multiple times. 


_Modified by Nataku at 1:45 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

nice, thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pwnage


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_question: 
does anyone have a want or need for some stock old vw stereos? 
do people even still buy these? 

I guess there is as Brian says. I didn't know there was until he said so either, except I have interest in them from MkIs. I am especially interested in knobs and faceplates if anyone is planning on getting rid of any.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_question: 
does anyone have a want or need for some stock old vw stereos? 
do people even still buy these? 

I'd love to find an old stock VW radio with an AUX input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I guess there is as Brian says. I didn't know there was until he said so either, except I have interest in them from MkIs. I am especially interested in knobs and faceplates if anyone is planning on getting rid of any.

Wait, you have a Mk1?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think I knew that. Thanks.
I think another Scirocco is in my future. All the warning signs are there.
Today at work, I sold something and our quantity on hand was 53. The same customer's change was $0.53. A thread I frequently post in on another forum is at 53 pages.


yep. Carma happening.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I will rise, but I still refuse to shine.

Sink and rust.
[ great older Ma Goose & Grimm cartoon ]


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wait, you have a Mk1?
















Um, yeah...and an '86, and if we're getting into other vehicles, a '69 MGB and a '98 Dakota.
The MkI is a 78', that I stripped down and was removing undercoat when we sold our place. It is now on hold. The '86 was an automatic 8V, but is now a 2.0 16V w/ 5 speed. It is a project that has been on hold a while. The MGB is in need of restoration and I've stored it since '97 when I picked it up. That project is down the road a ways. Actually then kind of all are right now. The only road going ones are both '88s, the Dakota(def. need a truck around here) and I almost forgot the dd-the MkV GTI. Why else do you think I need a 44x40 garage?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I was workin' all day today. Lots of wipers sold today... Ya know. Regular day at work.
I renamed one of my employees to MUHAHAHAHAHAHA.








And then we got bored, and started playing with the green masking tape. I think this is MUHAHAHAHAHA's finest work! This '10 Chevy HHR is one of our delivery vehicles. When we first got it, we called it "Der Fuhrer" due to the interesting moustache. The name "HURRRRR" then evolved, HHR, ya know. Now we call it "The Herse".








Heh heh.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Ahh yes, boredom.








We've decorated our delivery car too. It's a Dodge Stratus. Someone peeled some of the letters off the trunklid, so now it says rat. They also put some of the naked lady silhouette stickers on it. It goes well with the body damage and general rattyness of the car. We also at one point put eyebrows and whiskers on it. We were thinking about a pink tail too. But that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Stratus for a delivery car...I thought a Neon was bad, jeez.
Our boss is looking for an old Datsun pickup to use as a delivery vehicle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or my favorite, a VW Caddy diesel.








Got to showcase the business!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Stratus for a delivery car...I thought a Neon was bad, jeez.

It's actually not bad. It's even pretty damn quick with the 2.7 V6. Stupid "cab forward" design is annoying. The windshield is nearly horizontal, and the top edge of it is at eye level. If you flip the sunvisor down, all you see it visor and steering wheel.








It does kill wheel bearings a few times a year though.









It's not great, but it's way better than the Escort wagon we used to have, not to mention the Cavaliers.







Those are worthless.
The best ever was an Aerostar. That thing was awesome.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i used to ride around in an aerostar when i painted. good times, nothing in that van worked, then the trans blew (-up, it pretty much blew to begin with)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I got my 'parts car' home today. It's an Alpine White '87 16v. It's also much nicer than my current Tornado red '88.

My brain hurts. What to do...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So I was going through the boxes of stuff I picked up with the '85, and found a complete, unopened Autotech .75 overdrive 5th gear kit, complete with directions and original receipt.








Also, the car came with a Coverlay dash cover which I'm not going to keep.
























And here's what was underneath the overlay.








Yeah, a dash replacement is in order.
Anyway, I figured I'd ask here to see if anyone wanted the gear or the dash cover before I posted them in the classifieds.



_Modified by vwdaun at 11:29 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_I got my 'parts car' home today. It's an Alpine White '87 16v. It's also much nicer than my current Tornado red '88.

My brain hurts. What to do...

Everyone knows that all white 16vs should be saved. Tornado Red cars are a dime a dozen.








J/K, save them both!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Everyone knows that all white 16vs should be saved. Tornado Red cars are a dime a dozen.








J/K, save them both!

I'd like to save them both, but I'd need another parts car.








The red one, while slightly haggard, is a no-sunroof model with no interior. It's basically a body and and engine. The white one has a pristine interior and (so far) looks perfectly straight, but has no drivetrain. If I put them together I'd have a complete Scirocco and an extra shell.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Time to hunt for another parts car....
Seriously, clean straight Sciroccos are getting very rare, do what you can to save them both....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Time to hunt for another parts car....
Seriously, clean straight Sciroccos are getting very rare, do what you can to save them both....

This.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Since there is a LOT of Scirocco content on this page, allow me to sideline the thread. So it was a BAD weekend for my outdoor cat...first our dog was out and about all day Saturday till we finally located her Sunday morning. And there was a stray cat around, and Puss Puss is very territorial. No other cats are allowed, she sees to it:








But when we came home from the Mud-Fest, we were greeted by our little dogs, waiting to get in the house. They are so cute!!








Problem is, we do not own small dogs, just the doofus coonhound. So I get calling around, they don;t live on our road at all. The owner finally came to get them, they live three miles away. They'd covered some ground on those little legs!
So in the evening, my housecat watched an hour of educational TV, National Geographic had a show on rats, and he seriously watched the entire thing. 








Between that, the dogs in the yard and the stray cat on the greenhouse roof (and the fights up there) he had a really exciting day. Uploading mudhole pics next....
EDIT: Teaser VW content from the mudhole...the truck needed more seating capacity, so here's the solution for that:












_Modified by punchbug at 5:01 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Awesome pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what a good weekend, to bad the end of it has to be ruined by coming back to work :|


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The best ever was an Aerostar. That thing was awesome.

We used to have Subaru Loyale turbo wagons. Now those were awesome!!
Too bad they only lasted about 150k hard miles on average.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Can anyone think of a 4x4 out there, age unimportant, that used coil springs at all wheels instead of leaf springs or torsion bars and uses an actual frame? Perfect world, it would also have a 110" wheelbase, but that is open. Does not need to be a currently made vehicle, and would be best if it wasn't- as in cheap to buy now. Between everyone on this forum, we seem to have all the answers out there, so I figured I would run this by all of you.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

ford expedition?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I believe that some late 90's explorers were 4 corner coils. And those would have a close wb.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

TJ Jeep Wranglers. Little less than the 110" wheelbase though. Not sure what the "unlimited" versions were, longer I'm sure but I dunno about 10" longer.
In Scirocco related news, I got a storage garage that is about 100 ft away from where the Scirocco is currently parked! Yay! Finally can get her out of the elements while still keeping her within walking distance. Probably move my boxes of parts over there as well, and maybe my spare welder too.
Other VAG news, picked up an 01E Audi 6-speed Quattro transmission in pieces for a "future project". The injection pump on Laura's Golf started leaking immediately after I replaced the power steering pump.







Moar parts! I'm getting really good at pulling the injection pump and resetting the timing on these cars now, this will be the sixth time I think?







Also have to find the glowplug that isn't working. It's probably #1, which is literally impossible to replace if the pump is still there. Plus it needs an intercooler........
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, you can get to #1 with the pump still in there, it just takes a bit


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I know you don't care, but I have more mud pics. So I will inflict them on you. 
So here is YellowJeep on her second run. She had to wait forever and at this point her alternator wasn't doing much. But she got through no problem.








Here's the traffic jam she was waiting for. The truck waved off the tractor till he could get a strap around his detached axle. 








Here's something you don't see every day. This Camaro had no problem at all:








And this guy's another regular apparently. He'd added a setup from an oil furnace, and as you can see the one side hadn't lit yet in this picture. Nothing says ******* like a flame thrower and bull horns. 








There were two of these in the area marked "the 1000 Hp club":








And here is another run, and she survived it too. The "Bike of Go" was a really good idea since it made it easy to see where they were. They were #418 of over 500 vehicles playing in the mud. That does not include the tow vehicles, and most of the mud stuff gets floated in in case it breaks.








So she's out in the "West parking lot" waiting for next year. The idea was to blow her up since she was headed for the wrecker's anyway, but she hung in there. Must have been the duckie glued to her dash.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=sub


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Can anyone think of a 4x4 out there, age unimportant, that used coil springs at all wheels instead of leaf springs or torsion bars and uses an actual frame? Perfect world, it would also have a 110" wheelbase, but that is open. Does not need to be a currently made vehicle, and would be best if it wasn't- as in cheap to buy now. Between everyone on this forum, we seem to have all the answers out there, so I figured I would run this by all of you.

Why are you looking for such a vehicle?
Land Rovers use coils front and rear. The Defender came in 110" wheelbase form. The Discovery is probably close, too.
Defenders are crazy expensive, but Discos can be had for a couple of stacks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

It was fun, and crazyaboutroccs? I wish I'd have heard your question a day or two sooner...there were certainly adequate options to check out. I suspect you're thinking what I'm thinking....but I'm not going there in reality...I have too many things on my late as it is.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Looks like you had a lot of fun in the mud, Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, where the heck do you go in Ontario to find this kind of stuff?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to quote from my thread to see if I can get any response to my question from here

_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Okay, I have a question for all of you welding folks out there. The guy who is welding in the new rocker for me says that it is different from what he is used to (American cars) and it is taking him longer than usual to weld the panel in. Are there any special welding techniques for our cars that should be known? Thanks


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

you mean other than robots? 
















edit: accidental own- pic will be forthcoming


_Modified by woody16v at 7:19 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_you mean other than robots? 
edit: accidental own- pic will be forthcoming


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Cathy, where the heck do you go in Ontario to find this kind of stuff?









Here:
http://www.gopherdunes.com/www....html
Plus my kid and his friends sniff out this sort of thing. They've been before, but this is the first time they took a vehicle. I guess there are two more this year.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It was fun, and crazyaboutroccs? I wish I'd have heard your question a day or two sooner...there were certainly adequate options to check out. I suspect you're thinking what I'm thinking....but I'm not going there in reality...I have too many things on my late as it is. 

Oh, I am willing to bet, nearly anything, that you have no idea what I am thinking of doing with this thing...








Thanks for all the responses. I'll have to check out an Explorer and Discovery. Good thing is that I can use a semi wrecked one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Oh, I am willing to bet, nearly anything, that you have no idea what I am thinking of doing with this thing...








Thanks for all the responses. I'll have to check out an Explorer and Discovery. Good thing is that I can use a semi wrecked one. 

Not so fast there, guy. You have 2 non-running Sciroccos to deal with first.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Since this page is lacking pictures:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nicely done!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Not so fast there, guy. You have 2 non-running Sciroccos to deal with first.
















Maybe that is what he is doing Chris....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

i did edit for pics. and to be somewhat helpful at least- my guess is that it may be galvanized (which really sucks to weld and to completely romove) but its hard to tell without pics or actually seeing it (not that im an expert or anything but ive done enough to know galvanized sucks to weld, and that some problems have to do with settings, equipment and what kind of wire/ sticks you're using.) the area being worked on may just be too thin- or it maybe a particularly difficult alloy/coating. Volkswagan AG has been known for being inovative when it comes to materials and fusion methods, which may be the cause of your issues, or it might have been particularly windy or something totally unrelated.
i used to have random days when it seemed nothing wanted to weld the way i wanted it to- but at the same time i was pretty much just faking it all the time so i dont know all of the background theory


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Not so fast there, guy. You have 2 non-running Sciroccos to deal with first.
















Yeah, I know....Too many things going on. This project will have nothing to do with destroying a Scirocco. What I will build is far from a Scirocco, well, about 134 km from Scirocco.








It will be a slow project requiring me buying sheets of steel and either cutting them carefully, or have them cut on the plasma table where I will be buying it. That was two hints and two too many....


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 10:46 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Are you building a zombie apocalypse survival vehicle?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Are you building a zombie apocalypse survival vehicle?

lol, maybe it could be used for that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Are you building a zombie apocalypse survival vehicle?

THIS is something you can never be too ready for. YellowJeep will be able to slosh through that eventuality, but she needs more armor. And Hmmm, I'm thinking an amphibious Audi powered monster now. Don't your really want it on tracks? Muahahahaha....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Tracks are good. If I had a tracked chassis I would build exactly what I want, but don't so I will build the next best thing.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm going to quote from my thread to see if I can get any response to my question from here

Short answer? No.
I don't think VW galvanized the SII's, could be wrong though. Maybe he's confused by the shutz coating.








Brendan


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

GOOD NEWS!! There is liability insurance on the 82!! Bad news is that its at my buddy's and I won't have time to get it till Wed.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

happy bday tyler


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

x2


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Tyler and John (Jon?)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_happy bday tyler









TRUTH! Have a brew for me! I'll be at work or i'd go out for one!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

You got it on the first one- with an H.
Got the Slegato positioned for suspension replacement and other work. Got the jackstands under the rear end, but none under the front. If I could only find the missing 4th jackstand. How the hell do you lose/misplace a jackstand? I have searched EVERYWHERE and can't find the damned thing.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

vent
i'm ready to burn this cabriolet to the ground








/vent


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYLER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_vent
i'm ready to burn this cabriolet to the ground








/vent

Wow, I thought it was doing good?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Almost forgot this one. I noticed a glob or undercoating under the Slegato and tugged at it. It actually is RTV or something similiar and covered this:








It's almost like someone shot the floor from inside the car. Odd. Carpet appears intact, but I will check it thoroughly when I shampoo it.
I've never had a VW jack like this one. Can anyone tell me if this replaced what should be with the car(it's Canadian if it matters) and if they didn't what does the missing piece look like.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

The jack looks like the one from my NewBeetle, and the handle is a black dealie. As for where the jackstand is, ask your son. Mine's usually under my son's stuff...did he get any Tonka trucks that need modifying?



_Modified by punchbug at 6:56 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I lost a jack stand for over 2 years, actually went out and bought a new set, my roommate, who is unemployed right now, was cleaning out the shed last week and found it, apparently something fell off the wall and covered it up on me.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_

















Home sick today.. but yesterday I drove my MkI for two hours! I had been planning to drive the convertible but she decided to trickle uncharge her battery, so she stayed home. So yeah, I understand the look on that girl's face! Wheeeeee!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Do any of you Canadians have a spare owners manual for an '88 that you want to give away or sell? I don't NEED one, but it would be nice to have one for the Slegato. Also, if you have any leads on people who may have an original brochure, I am very interested in acquiring one of those.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow, I thought it was doing good?


problem after problem.  she has a hot start issue that has now brought me back to checking the timing / tuning / etc. I'm beginning to kick myself in the ass for even using CIS.... should have just spent that money on SDS or MS and been done with it.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
problem after problem. she has a hot start issue that has now brought me back to checking the timing / tuning / etc. I'm beginning to kick myself in the ass for even using CIS.... should have just spent that money on SDS or MS and been done with it. 

disconnect the cold start valve and see what happens


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I've disconnected / reconnected everything. The only thing that makes a difference is the DPR. it's idle hunting like a beiotch... 
back to the drawing board.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
back to the drawing board. 

time to get the matches.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

too late


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_too late










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

oh no!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that's what happens when CIS doesn't work anymore.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah ive been told to carry a fire extinguisher.... now i see y. 

i just saw on cl the other day that the guy i bought my rocco from is selling his tornado red 16v with a leather interior now.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_too late









should buff right out.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_too late









Lower it!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_too late









Dem teddy bearz b burnin up da road, dawg!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

WOW!! Going from a 2H close ratio to an FN tall ratio tranny in the rocco is NUTZ!!
I love my car!!! Also, I looked up and saw my Guardian Angel visor clip, and had plenty of faith in the car! Can;t go wrong with your angel flying next to you and a ducky hanging on behind!!
QUACK!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_yeah ive been told to carry a fire extinguisher.... now i see y. 

i just saw on cl the other day that the guy i bought my rocco from is selling his tornado red 16v with a leather interior now.

I saw that like a month ago. 
As I alluded to earlier, I may have another addition to my driveway before too long.










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 4:50 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I saw that like a month ago. 
As I *eluded *to earlier, I may have another addition to my driveway before too long.









You sneaked by it earlier? You gots ninja skillz.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Alluded, eluded, whatever.








I don't usually make those mistakes either.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I don't usually point them out either, I'm just in a mood today.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I saw that like a month ago. 
As I alluded to earlier, I may have another addition to my driveway before too long.









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 4:50 PM 4-28-2010_


nice. it was in pretty good shape. im a fan of the wheels, and that one was much cleaner than the one i bought off of him. inside and out


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_

nice. it was in pretty good shape. im a fan of the wheels, and that one was much cleaner than the one i bought off of him. inside and out

True, but he also wants, what, 4x as much for it?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
True, but he also wants, what, 4x as much for it?

$2800 is a bit steep


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_too late









What, was Waterfall in your state too? Here's her Florida vacation pics again:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
$2800 is a bit steep

Yeah, for some reason I remembered it being priced considerably higher than that (hence the 4x the price comment).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I called the union rep today. I called in sick, because I am exhausted as much as anything, and I know that it will be a flat out burn from here to June, so I'd better go into it rested. Anyway, board procedure is to call a central dispatch, and leave info about where my work is for the substitute which I did and got my confirmation number. At my school only, we also have to call the VP. I called the school and left a message. So I headed for bed, and had nicely nodded off...the phone rings, it's the VP, and he wants to know why I didn't phone. I explain that I did, then he asks me where my work is. I tell him I'd already sent that info twice. So I try to get back to sleep, finally do, and about a half hour later, I get YET ANOTHER phone call, again about where my work is. In the blue folder on my desk with the words "Supply Teacher Packet" written on it in black magic marker...by this point I was livid and certainly not going to sleep. So I got up and typed my final exams. This is the second time that I have been unable to sleep on a sick day because of these stupid calls. This borders on harassment in my book, and I'm not a new teacher, I imagine they're intimidated to the point where they never call in sick.
Anyway, I ventured into town in the late afternoon and got 50 lily bulbs and some containers for the sacred Lotus and tropical water lily seeds I got yesterday from Thailand. Gotta love EBay!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, nice to see it's no different for you up north than it is for the teachers here..








Anybody dealt with ten eighteen vinyl? Even heard of them? Was thinking of trying out their B pillar overlays.



_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:34 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I called the union rep today. I called in sick, because I am exhausted as much as anything, and I know that it will be a flat out burn from here to June, so I'd better go into it rested. Anyway, board procedure is to call a central dispatch, and leave info about where my work is for the substitute which I did and got my confirmation number. At my school only, we also have to call the VP. I called the school and left a message. So I headed for bed, and had nicely nodded off...the phone rings, it's the VP, and he wants to know why I didn't phone. I explain that I did, then he asks me where my work is. I tell him I'd already sent that info twice. So I try to get back to sleep, finally do, and about a half hour later, I get YET ANOTHER phone call, again about where my work is. In the blue folder on my desk with the words "Supply Teacher Packet" written on it in black magic marker...by this point I was livid and certainly not going to sleep. So I got up and typed my final exams. This is the second time that I have been unable to sleep on a sick day because of these stupid calls. This borders on harassment in my book, and I'm not a new teacher, I imagine they're intimidated to the point where they never call in sick.
Anyway, I ventured into town in the late afternoon and got 50 lily bulbs and some containers for the sacred Lotus and tropical water lily seeds I got yesterday from Thailand. Gotta love EBay!










I know the feeling of work phone calls. Any time I have a scheduled day off (rarely), I get at least 3 calls about something stupid. It's gotten to the point that I just turn my phone off all weekend long.
Rob says feed your tropical lillies very very heavily. Also, your Lotus seeds may only yeild about 20 % germination. (He's way into pond plants).
We've got a butt-load of lillies here that we're going to have to transplant, since they've burst out their pots. Also iris, and lizard tails.

Anybody want any??


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Booha1)*

Damned VagCat! I can't get the catalog to come up. Just a blank page. Oh well, I'll try later.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
Rob says feed your tropical lillies very very heavily. Also, your Lotus seeds may only yeild about 20 % germination. (He's way into pond plants).


Yeah, I'll be happy with 20% out of the Lotus. And I've grown the tropicals before, but not for 15 years or so. The school has an indoor pond, so if I get one or two for that I'll be happy. And I'd like one or two of the lotus for myself, and maybe one or two lilies. The greenhouse is empty all summer so I have lots of room for some kiddie pools. On the other extreme the dollar store had some nice low bowls, forms for hypertufa troughs...I have a buttload of succulents to fill them with. Hopefully we'll show a profit this year for once.
http://www.finegardening.com/C...d.jpg
On the topic of phone calls. I get one mid-bath from Waterfall







, some financial crisis which will be averted by using my PayPal.







Yeah, umm, no. Just no rest for me today.

_Modified by punchbug at 4:53 PM 4-28-2010_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:28 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I'll be happy with 20% out of the Lotus. And I've grown the tropicals before, but not for 15 years or so. The school has an indoor pond, so if I get one or two for that I'll be happy. And I'd like one or two of the lotus for myself, and maybe one or two lilies. The greenhouse is empty all summer so I have lots of room for some kiddie pools. On the other extreme the dollar store had some nice low bowls, forms for hypertufa troughs...I have a buttload of succulents to fill them with. Hopefully we'll show a profit this year for once.
http://www.finegardening.com/C...d.jpg
On the topic of phone calls. I get one mid-bath from Waterfall







, some financial crisis which will be averted by using my PayPal.







Yeah, umm, no. Just no rest for me today.

_Modified by punchbug at 4:53 PM 4-28-2010_
D'oh!! I forgot you had a greenhouse available to you. Good luck on the Lotuses, they are really beautiful. We gave up on them, with only outdoor ponds available, we just can't keep them alive through the winter.

_Modified by punchbug at 5:28 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, for some reason I remembered it being priced considerably higher than that (hence the 4x the price comment).

yeah mine was still 2000. which in retrospect is probably too much for the condition (blown final drive wasnt part of the deal) and i never did get my wheels and cluster off of him


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (woody16v)*

and for that kind of money you may as well give this a shot
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...alQ5f


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*

notdrivingscirocco syndrome has kicked in 100%. New brakes n' hardware will hopefully be here today or tomorrow. Than I need to get my hoist and get my lovely Scirocco running again. I miss driving that car.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*























My job is very "feast or famine." In other words, if it's busy, we're pretty busy, but if things are quiet... well, there's nothing to do but surf the 'net or read a book or whatever else you bring in to do.
So the geniuses in IT have now decided that all forums should be blocked. Including any aviation related ones.






















But hey, we can still watch the game on our computers.








So I won't be on Vortex much, especially the latter half of the week.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun this really sucks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, that blows


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tell me about it. I've packed a book for today, will be heading out shortly.
And I got the new front struts installed in the 16v this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no more XJ pictures! it makes me miss mine


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey guys and hot chicks. Morale continues to decline here, to the point where I was offered a MkIII for scrap price and said no. 
I got in to work to find the greenhouse very dry, the boss wanting an interview with me regarding my grade nines who were 1% below his "expectations", and a nasty note from the supply teacher who likely had a bad time because he did not assign the work I left. After they phoned me twice to locate it.....








Anyway, and this impacts you. I don't think I'll be doing awards other than the carnage awards this year, I just don't feel inspired. Anyone who wants to take it on can IM me.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey guys and hot chicks. Morale continues to decline here, to the point where I was offered a MkIII for scrap price and said no. 


I know what will cheer you up. Look at the baby!








Did it work?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

dude, thats just creepy. and hypnotizing at the same time


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I installed my engine mounts. All of em!







I also put in a new exhaust hanger.
Got it all back together around 9pm, but when I tried to start it, it just clicked. The battery is fine though. Something must be amiss with the starter, or the way I mounted it. Meh.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Ground?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

feh, another late late night at work, but this time it's because I want to leave work at noon tomorrow


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Look what I took for a spin today....









And Ducky say "HI!!!!"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Awesome!
I can't get enough of this one :

I'm a picture whore...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sippin' on a cup o' tea, watching the printers...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Look what I took for a spin today....








And Ducky say "HI!!!!"









Wow, looking good!! And that's great to hear!

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Awesome!
I can't get enough of this one :

I'm a picture whore...

Whoa...when did you do the round conversion! As always, it's a great looking car Izzy! And it's good to hear you sounding chipper too!
I'm feeling a bit better than I was last night. I just hit a wall, my workplace is a black hole for joy. 
Don't get me wrong, I had fun with my classes....planted Mother's Day flowers with the preschool kids (my kids had fun working with them)...and had my spec ed kids just out running in the football field and picking dandelions under a beautiful sunny sky...would have been a great day for some kites. (One of them forgot his meds so he couldn't sit still anyway...that put the rest off the wall). And we got the lotus seeds all sanded through so hopefully they can soak in some water. I *should* be enjoying this...
I really intended to drive the purple car when I got home but I just didn't have the energy to turn the key. How sad is that.







The boss is away today so the soul-sucking memos should slow down some. At least the unhappiness is even across the staff.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whassup Timbo?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Ronald delivers the smack-down!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A little preview of what I'm gonna check out tomorrow:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_A little preview of what I'm gonna check out tomorrow:



















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Izzy, that is a GREAT new look!! Lovin the new wheels and the MK1 grill set-up!!
I will be installing new wheels and rubber this coming week. I think you'll all like the new look too.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Ok, first off let me say I do not check this in a few days, and the first thing I see when I open the page is Micheal Jackson. What has happened exactly?
Either way, my father in law and his wife are in town, got here a few days ago so that combined with my mother, has been keeping me fairly busy. I did drive the 88 today, made my day. It was just to nice of a day to be stuck inside a BMW. 
I am thinking tomorrow if the weather is as nice as they are predicting in the afternoon I will go out and get some pics, I have one spot in particular that I want to photograph. It is an old paper mill next to the river and I can drive right up and get some good pics. Assuming it is dry and sunny it will be a go.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ta-da


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ta-da









Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_A little preview of what I'm gonna check out tomorrow:


OKay, you need to take LOTS of pictures. Or we will find you and hurt you. Seriously.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Awesome!
I can't get enough of this one :

I'm a picture whore...

that looks awesome, and that grille is just gorgeous!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody16v* »_
that looks awesome, and that grille is just gorgeous!

Agreed.
Progress update on your car? Need a hand with it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ta-da










Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

@ Cathy
Thank you! I am doing a million times better than this time last year! Buttoning things up with the dentist now, some work will have to wait until next year as I've already used up this years dental plan coverage.
But yeah, I'm feeling much better!!!

And I have to admit, I *LOVE* the dual round conversion.
Has people look twice at my BMW


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

the biggest thing holding me back right now is taking the time to go get the trans and to do any welding i need done. both of those require me to be in pa. 

but i probably could use a hand with the wiring for the headlights. im gonna try to tackle that for a bit after work tomorrow along with stripping the paint off my calipers and brakets


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (woody16v)*

Hmm, quiet today. Must be the great day outside. Can't really keep a one week old outdoors all day, so I am spending most of it inside.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Found this on the local CL today: 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.....html
Called the guy. Sounds like it's cobalt blue. Bone stock. Minnesota original car but stored every winter. I'm gonna call him again Sunday or Monday when he gets back into town so he can be at the car while I ask questions (he's up north right now). He's selling it for the original owner who will let it go to the best offer. We'll see how this goes....

Jim, this one may be for you


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I've been trying to pull the catalytic converter off the 4Runner today. Have to cut the bolts off since they've been on there since 1985. Now I'm waiting for the sawzall battery to recharge so I can finish off the second one.








My dad is fixing the roof from the tree collapse damage.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We have GOT to close out this page. Every time I check the chat, the damn thing opens at the top of the page, with that Michael Jackson thing ("creepy" doesn't even begin to cover it).
So y'all do your bit too.
Me; I've been driving my '81S 16v as a daily since I got back about mid- March. Needs some attention of course (FR and R struts/shocks + all bushings and bump stops/ caps/ und so weiter). Bent rim maybe? I'm getting some wobble and twitch between 56- 59mph, feels like an out of balance rim.
Heater valve leaking; not a bad problem yet (hell, it snowed a couple of nights ago) but I'll need to get that changed out soon so it doesn't try to parboil me in July.
Funky starter.
Still a blast to drive, though...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_We have GOT to close out this page. Every time I check the chat, the damn thing opens at the top of the page, with that Michael Jackson thing ("creepy" doesn't even begin to cover it).
So y'all do your bit too.
















Does this help?

















_Modified by punchbug at 4:38 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Or how about this?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yes please.








More of that is always welcome.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sat out on the front sidewalk, sitting on my beanbag chair, sipping on some local brew. 80 degrees F and beautiful. About to fire up the grille. Life is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Sat out on the front sidewalk, sitting on my beanbag chair, sipping on some local brew. 80 degrees F and beautiful. About to fire up the grille. Life is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:09 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ok, I will close it out then.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I guess three of us were working to close it out quickly...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Just finished eating, time to go out and grab the sawzall once more.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

where...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

three truths in life.
Scirocco's are good.
Beer is good.
Mixing Scirocco's and beer is not good, so don't do that.
But Scirocco's are good, and Beer is good.
hmm... beer = zen?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
hmm... beer = zen?









new sticker potential?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

...is my beer?
















As per Chris16V's request:










_Modified by punchbug at 6:20 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_three truths in life.
Scirocco's are good.
Beer is good.
*Mixing Scirocco's and beer is not good, so don't do that.*
But Scirocco's are good, and Beer is good.
hmm... beer = zen?




















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:18 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Nice Cathy, I was wondering how those white cat taillights would look on a "silverish" car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Nice Cathy, I was wondering how those white cat taillights would look on a "silverish" car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh she's silver. And she's had those tails for ages, but I guess I likely left her home the year you were at Cincy. 
Well, as is usual for a weekend, here are my adventures. It was a nice day to go for a flying lesson, so may as well have some fun on the roller coaster....:








They made me quit when there was a nearby lightning strike...yeah, ya think? (I was coming back in anyway) Daun, lookee what was parked for an annual... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh, and C-GAWD, LOL (get it? See God?)








So then I went to check out an local aviation show. After a successful exercise in "flaming lawn dart" and "belly landing" on a Harvard (Texan for y'all) simulator, they let me step up to something bigger:








Yeah, I'm just a big kid







Then I went to see an old friend (Lynne, make sure you show these to Mike, 'k?):
















She still looks pretty good. Here we are back before I had that danged 16V (ah, the life of a stripper....







) :








And here's something for you guys and hot chicks, how's THIS for a jackstand? Two of them were holding up the Lancaster bomber. (note its wheel is absent...)








OKay enough of this stuff, I'll upload moar pics of Roccos real soon....












_Modified by punchbug at 8:02 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:18 PM 5-1-2010_

He can detail that pretty car with just one hand, damnm he's good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A few more of my ratty little car:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I would like to thank everyone for the pictorial motivation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm getting so excited for Cincy now. It's only a month away. Can you believe it?
Time for the ultimate procrastinator (me) to get off his arse and get some stuff done.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Sat out on the front sidewalk, sitting on my beanbag chair, sipping on some local brew. 80 degrees F and beautiful. About to fire up the grille. Life is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LUCKY!! I'm stuck at work! But at least Anna got me up to fire-up the grill and cook up some Iowa Chops before having to come in!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I would like to thank everyone for the pictorial motivation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm getting so excited for Cincy now. It's only a month away. Can you believe it?
Time for the ultimate procrastinator (me) to get off his arse and get some stuff done.









Yeah, you're by far the only procrastinator...








I do plan on getting some Slegato work done tomorrow though. Of course I've been telling that to myself most of the week.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
new sticker potential?









If you take the top center leaf out (look more like a <3 ) it might be a little more understood. But I do like the idea. 
I need to IM you about a few ideas of mine too! And a VW rescue vehicle sticker too. LOL


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
A few more of my ratty little car:


























Great pictures, great cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Gotta love them CF104. Best looking jets IMHO.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:17 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I'll add another :


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
If you take the top center leaf out (look more like a <3 ) it might be a little more understood. But I do like the idea. 
I need to IM you about a few ideas of mine too! And a VW rescue vehicle sticker too. LOL

noted. and just let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have the scirocco support vehicle design....might need to confer with daun about requiring kias at cincy don the mark


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

You have IM sir!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I'll add another :



lower it 
(the devil made me type that







)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










I wish everything wasn't packed away right now. I have a bunch of pics from my dad's time in the USAF, after he had served in the RCAF. One of them is an XF-104 with the test pilot. When I find it, I'll post it up for you Cathy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well I'm off to NYC for a week for work. I'll be in Manhattan Mon-Saturday of next week. If anyone is interested in going out for a beer, shoot me a PM.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Well I'm off to NYC for a week for work. I'll be in Manhattan Mon-Saturday of next week. If anyone is interested in going out for a beer, shoot me a PM. 









you leave before I am heading up there. fail.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I would like to thank everyone for the pictorial motivation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm getting so excited for Cincy now. It's only a month away. Can you believe it?
Time for the ultimate procrastinator (me) to get off his arse and get some stuff done.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive set goals for this week and hopefully a few of them will be accomplished. plan on pulling engine and trans on wednesday. till then there's prepping cleaning and painting of parts to take care of.
unless of course i decide to do it later.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (woody16v)*

I actually got to work on a VW today, now I need to drain the tank and clean it out. Feh!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For 356's
And in Scirocco news, I finally did some work on the Slegato! Swapped in rear suspension-Boge Turbo Gas shocks and Neuspeed Sofsports(the H&R ones-I've been holding on to these forever).
The old sh*t that had cut down springs didn't even match! The po had cut them and one was 1/4 the length longer than the other. WTF is wrong with people?
Fronts didn't look too bad, but strut mount won't turn on strut out of the car. That could make steering a little hard. Springs actually look decent, but I am swapping in the Boge/Sofsport combo up front too. As for the old springs-they look good, don't look very old and are "APEX" If they are something somebody going to Cincy is interested in, I would be willing to part with them for a reasonable offer. Let me know. For all I know they are a crap brand, let me know if one of you knows if they are any good.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^^absolutely amazing! 

got a few little things done today. headlights are back together on the painted brackets.








goofy paint is stripped off of the rear calipers, carriers and intake manifold, 








injector puller is on the way, as is a drive flange tool (for tranny teardown) hopefully tommorrow isnt too bad of a day at work and ill have the radiator pulled, fins combed, cleaned and painted. and get the engine/trans closer to ready to pull and the steering column bearing in. want to pull the motor and trans wednesday even if i have to do it in the parking lot (which i may- unless work is totally dead on wed- but it would be so much better if i can push it in and onto a lift!!)


_Modified by woody16v at 8:07 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Power is out








So once again the iPhone is the only source of Internet.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that sucks man! everythings fine here, just humid. we didnt even get any of the rain the news claimed we would be getting


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Looks like that was a really neat show!!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, I'm just a big kid







Then I went to see an old friend (Lynne, make sure you show these to Mike, 'k?):










Mike says he strongly, strongly approves







As we both knew he would.
I have spent the last two days working, sleeping, and reinging in my mother. How is it that I all of the sudden have become the mother and I am patching up her problems. 
Cincy can not come fast enough and that is one of the reasons why right there!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

welp, spent the weekend camping, was a little cold, rainy, and windy, but we survived. Got home at about 3 this afternoon, and now 3.5 hours later, the car is completely unloaded, dinner cooked, lawn mowed, garage straightened up a bit, and now, sipping a beer and lounging.
incedental own:










_Modified by twardnw at 6:25 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So here is the rear of the Slegato before:








And after:








Keep in mind the concrete slopes down a bit so it looks higher in the rear than it is.
And before anyone says it looked better before, there was NO give in the rear suspension and was a back killer.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 9:42 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

It looks like the before might have had a nasty reverse rake look. Granted the height looked better,l but I understand driving comfort!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

That Slegato has one of the best paint colors available for Scirocco's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Morning all-
Spent the weekend making two diesel injection pumps into one (hopefully working and leak-free) pump. When taking off the timing belt on the diesel, (for the 5th time) the side of it was all chewed up. Like half of the bolts on the accessory bracket(s) were loose and causing the injection pump and the whole accessory system to tilt to the side. I was really lucky this pump started leaking or else I would have tossed a belt and lunched the engine.
Also went mushroom hunting this weekend, didn't find squat.








I bet the guy I work with on the 356's has probably had his hand on a few of those nice looking cars.







Didn't see the one I worked on though. 
Ordering Audi parts today.








Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_It looks like the before might have had a nasty reverse rake look. Granted the height looked better,l but I understand driving comfort!

It did Rhett. Going through the border, they immediately asked me to pop the trunk, because it was riding low. He was surprised to see practically nothing in the trunk. He understood when I explained it to him, combined with the fact I could barely walk at that moment.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

So here's a question for you computer people-When I insert the SD card from the camera into the computer, it doesn't realize it's there most of the time. It used to know it was there, but for the most part, not any more. The computer is about 16 months old and therefore out of warranty. Is this something that is best looked at by a professional? Fwiw, it's a touch screen unit and not a desk top, so I am not interested in taking it apart.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would say go at it with a can of compressed air, might be some lint or something down in there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Like half of the bolts on the accessory bracket(s) were loose and causing the injection pump and the whole accessory system to tilt to the side. 

I had the same thing happen to me, as well as at the same time, part of one of the lower brackets cracked


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Back to work on the Slegato. It's weird having the little one; nothing seems to get done until after noon.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So what is everybody up to today? I am stalking my mailman...I should be getting my Board exam results today in the mail







Otherwise nothing fun. Work tonight, bleh.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where does mike b live? upstate NY ?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

something like that


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

fishkill, ny


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_fishkill, ny


1 hour 23 mins


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Funniest thing I have seen today:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

That is the best news I've heard all day! Now go drive Glenn to celebrate!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

See, what'd I tell ya? Have faith in yourself and just do your best. I told you there was nothing to worry about!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!


Awesome news!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

congrats!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

Great news!! Congratulations!! 
You should drive Glenn to Cincy to celebrate.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The news is not so good over here. For my dad at least. His 4Runner has zero compression in cylinder #4, and the head gasket in his BMW just went. He lost 3 quarts of coolant in 30 miles of driving, and it's not leaking anywhere.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

Congrats!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Awesome news!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

time for a scmoke and a pancake!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

Good job!! That's great news!

I had to spend the day with my crazy supervisor. She was not to bad. I survived. Only two more days to end my six day stretch. Then work one day, then a three day weekend. 


_Modified by jedilynne at 5:35 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

<rant> Arrrgh. So I finally got my ass around to interrogating my Innovate LM-1 to see what its settings are at (because it's acting like a narrow band O2 sensor ATM). Yeah, I have an aversion to computer crap and have this slick electronic car. Anyway, I knew it would go badly, and it was at expectation so far. But I persist.








Anyway, I have three laptops, this workhorse Lenovo ("Lenny") with a semi-dead battery (good for maybe five minutes at "full charge"), my cheery little Acer netbook "Penny" with a great little battery, and then there is "Dell". Dell is an old Latitude I got to do MS with back in 2006. It was beat up and used when I got it, and has since become so shaky that the USB port will only communicate intermittently, the battery is useless, and if you actually put it on your lap, it flexes so much that it breaks connections internally and crashes. Not to mention it will scorch the skin on your thighs. Really an ideal machine. ut it has the software on it. 
Anyway, I locate the serial cord, the USB to serial adapter cord, an extension cord for Lenny here and march the two more recent computers out to the car sequentially, only to discover that the Innovate! software is not on either one of them.








A search for the disc came up empty, and of course I am on dialup














so downloading the software is not an option (though it's likely pretty small) . So here I sit in "not a geek" hell with my external and three laptops all lit up on their variious cords and connectors, and I MAY be able to talk to the LM-1 finally. But the software is looking for a serial port which my two functioning laptops lack. Hopefully once I connect them to the car they will talk nice. Yeah...THAT will happen. What do you bet that shaky old Dell will do that for me? Or FAIL to do that for me..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anyway, I have a cold beer in the fridge, a grey cat, and Top Gear on the telly. So it's all good.
I'd like to say <end rant>, but we all know that ain't the truth. The ranting has yet to begin in earnest I fear.....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning all-
Spent the weekend making two diesel injection pumps into one (hopefully working and leak-free) pump. When taking off the timing belt on the diesel, (for the 5th time) the side of it was all chewed up. Like half of the bolts on the accessory bracket(s) were loose and causing the injection pump and the whole accessory system to tilt to the side. I was really lucky this pump started leaking or else I would have tossed a belt and lunched the engine.
Brendan

Where is the pump leaking? Suspect excessive restrictions in your return line especially if it is leaking at any of the external shafts other than the drive shaft. If it is leaking at the drive shaft then an excessively tight timing belt may ave caused premature wear of the input bushing and seal failure.
Of course if you are running an electric transfer pump suspect that there is excessive pressure/volume. The return line banjo bolt has a precisely calibrated restriction about the size of a pin-hole to ensure proper function of the pump's timing mechanism. Excessive fuel volume will cause seal failure as there is only so much that can get through the return line restriction.
Drew


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The news is not so good over here. For my dad at least. His 4Runner has zero compression in cylinder #4, and the head gasket in his BMW just went. He lost 3 quarts of coolant in 30 miles of driving, and it's not leaking anywhere.










wow thats quite a bit of failing for one day!

try a few of these


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

Congrats.
I had confidence in your abilities.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!!

Congrats Amber!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

For those that have NOT booked your room for Cincy yet, time is running out!! The hotel called me today with an update, there are still several rooms available, and I don't want to get stuck with the potential of paying for rooms nobody took.....
The cut-off is May 14th. Book now, book often!
(937) 283-3200, mention Scirocco.org for the group rate.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

And, if anybody is looking to split a room for Cincy; I have a reservation and nobody coming with me. If somebody wants to split the room, send me an IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Well yellowJeep is still stuck in the bush after the fire...but she runs so I guess it's a matter of waiting for the clay to dry out some. nd it seems that Bigord FU on startup is worse than our beloved German FU when you turn the key and nothing happens. hat thing has two huge batteries and at least it only has one alternator. He got it towed home last night...looks like the alternator. I work late tonight and I'm already tired...not a good sign. Hopefully I won't have any stools thrown around the room today.







I heart my job.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I work late tonight and I'm already tired...not a good sign.

Well if you hadn't been up so late last night this wouldn't be a problem now would it?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Where is the pump leaking? Suspect excessive restrictions in your return line especially if it is leaking at any of the external shafts other than the drive shaft. If it is leaking at the drive shaft then an excessively tight timing belt may ave caused premature wear of the input bushing and seal failure.
Of course if you are running an electric transfer pump suspect that there is excessive pressure/volume. The return line banjo bolt has a precisely calibrated restriction about the size of a pin-hole to ensure proper function of the pump's timing mechanism. Excessive fuel volume will cause seal failure as there is only so much that can get through the return line restriction.
Drew

Thanks Drew!
I'm pretty sure it was leaking from between the pressure head and body, either that or from the cold start shaft. I blew through the return line (a trick I use to keep it from dripping constantly) and it felt free to me. I figured it was the ULSD that got it, even though we use additive. Here's the pisser though. I bought a seal kit, and to replace the big o-ring on the pressure head without tearing apart the whole pump, you can back out the 4 screws and cut out the old seal, and slip the new one over the head- then remove each screw one at a time, push the new seal in place, and repeat. No problem, but when I torqued the head back down, the new seal slipped out of the groove and basically got snipped in half when I tightened it down.







So I swapped the TD pump top on to the NA bottom (which has been rebuilt) and I'm hoping for the best. I also modified the governor a bit while it was out.







Was hoping to start it up last night, but I wasn't quick enough. I did replace all 4 glow plugs "while I was in there" with new Duratherm's. 
Good news though, I inspected the charge tubing, and there is very little oil in it now, unlike before.







I have a shiny new front mount intercooler but it will require different tube and couplers. 
Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I PASSED MY NATIONAL BOARD EXAM!!!!!! 82 PERCENT!!!!! Yaaay I'm so excited that I'm crying here!

Congrat!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well yellowJeep is still stuck in the bush after the fire...but she runs so I guess it's a matter of waiting for the clay to dry out some. 

Umm, did I miss something? Fire?
In other news, The Slegato's new suspension is in. Noticed a ripped inner cv boot that I need to take care, but think I forgot about last year. Checked them all out: outer passenger boot-no clamps, out driver's boot- no clamp, but has a zip tie. WTF? Damned po's! Oh well, it gives me the opportunity to repack them all. 
And another question for you all. The car has two different length lug bolts. Half are what I would call "normal" and are the only size I had ever seen until now, but then the other half are a good deal shorter. They work, but I've never seen short lugbolts. Any thoughts?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'short' lug bolts are for the steel wheels


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Explains why I hadn't seen them...Guess I will swap them out now too.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^ Can has ground clearance?
The second day the rocco was out of the shop, the idle adjustment screw decided to go on an adventure without the rest of the car following. So, after school today, I ventured over to a euro junkyard and purchased a used screw with an o-ring in good shape for 5 bucks. I must have had a slight vacuum leak in the old idle adjustment screw, because my car idles even smoother now that I have the new screw.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

woot first post in here using vBulletin

old picture during one of the many moves


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

what the **** is this ****.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

word filter not active yet. nice.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So this is the new look.....?


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> So this is the new look.....?


 for the time being. I don't think they are done since features have been coming and going


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Ahhhhhh my IMs are gone!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Ahhhhhh my IMs are gone!


 Ahhhhhhh....my threads are gone! 

...and my IMs!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Zeroforum will probably be no more. I hope they can at least make this heap move a little faster than it is right now.

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Zeroforum will probably be no more. I hope they can at least make this heap move a little faster than it is right now.


 There is that very real possibility. Give the folks here a few days to tweak things, the fact that there's a forum up at all right now is pretty good in my book. Keeps me from complete withdrawal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

vwdaun said:


> There is that very real possibility. Give the folks here a few days to tweak things, the fact that there's a forum up at all right now is pretty good in my book. Keeps me from complete withdrawal.


 Guys there is a ton of things going on behind the scenes to get the new solution up and running.. the database effort needed to move over 60m threads and user profiles was pretty huge. We have new servers coming and the forum is being modified as we speak to get the old look back. Just give the core staff some time and I think that things will look better in the next few days.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Guys there is a ton of things going on behind the scenes to get the new solution up and running.. the database effort needed to move over 60m threads and user profiles was pretty huge. We have new servers coming and the forum is being modified as we speak to get the old look back. Just give the core staff some time and I think that things will look better in the next few days.


 I seriously recommend rich! to help with the forum features.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

looks fine to me folks.... it is functional, isn't that what really matters?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Kudus to the guys for getting this up and running so smoothly and quickly and preserving so much of what we have here!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, and how come I'm just a "member???" I should be more than that. How about "Forum God?"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ahh, a quickreply box, I


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I just hope they go through and get rid of the 'exclamation' next to all the threads


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It's not perfect, but it's certainly better than nothing. 

These smilies suck though.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

it's getting better by the minute guys. it's not too terrible after all. once they get the search function up and running again it will be pretty nice.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

and now there is the 'go to first new post' button


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

and i wrote my first blog entry. 

woooooo!!!!????


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

meh, blogs are soooo 2000


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> and now there is the 'go to first new post' button


 That is the best thing I've found here so far.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I have gotten used to quick reply.  It also seems to be moving faster already. It'll work. It is pretty amazing that it was back up so quickly. They have had Zeroforum downtimes that lasted longer. I wonder if this was a planned move or something that just got thrown up without warning with the Zeroform lawsuit thing?

Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

From what I gather, they knew they were going to have to switch eventually, but I think the lawsuit made it happen sooner than expected.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> From what I gather, they knew they were going to have to switch eventually, but I think the lawsuit made it happen sooner than expected.


 
Well, things are a little different this morning...


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

I miss the old smily faces. but I do like the quick reply feature. 

oh look I'm a "senior member"


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

How the hell did I become a senior member, I've only been active for three years? Are they saying I'm old? That's just mean!
Edit: Now I'm a Junior Member!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like they're messing with rankings


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Junior Member - up to 1,000 posts Member - 1,001 - 9,999 posts Senior Member - 10,000+ posts. From the FireVortex SHOUTbox


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

matt.e said:


> Junior Member - up to 1,000 posts Member - 1,001 - 9,999 posts Senior Member - 10,000+ posts. From the FireVortex SHOUTbox


 I was wondering how the ranking worked. I mean, I've been here since 2002!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

here is another update 
http://vb.vwvortex.com/announcement.php?f=13 



Lord_Verminaard said:


> I have gotten used to quick reply.  It also seems to be moving faster already. It'll work. It is pretty amazing that it was back up so quickly. They have had Zeroforum downtimes that lasted longer. I wonder if this was a planned move or something that just got thrown up without warning with the Zeroform lawsuit thing?
> 
> Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I just hope we can have custom avatars eventually. Would be so nice.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Wow...everyone looks so....different.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

twardnw said:


> I just hope we can have custom avatars eventually. Would be so nice.


 they won't be doing that. There was a post in TCL about it. I guess the goal is to get it looking like the old vortex. simple and clean. 


looks like the good smily faces are coming back


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

what 
the 
**** 



:banghead:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Still waiting for everyone to figure it out...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Timob Checking in!! I really REALLY like the new forum software. Neato stuff!! 



forum software said:


> You and scirocco*joe are now friends


 Really forum software? I thought that Joe was my friend! I didn't know this whole time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well yellowJeep is still stuck in the bush after the fire...but she runs so I guess it's a matter of waiting for the clay to dry out some.
> 
> Umm, did I miss something? Fire?
> In other news, The Slegato's new suspension is in. Noticed a ripped inner cv boot that I need to take care, but think I forgot about last year. Checked them all out: outer passenger boot-no clamps, out driver's boot- no clamp, but has a zip tie. WTF? Damned po's! Oh well, it gives me the opportunity to repack them all.
> And another question for you all. The car has two different length lug bolts. Half are what I would call "normal" and are the only size I had ever seen until now, but then the other half are a good deal shorter. They work, but I've never seen short lugbolts. Any thoughts?


 Yeah, electrical fire, but it still runs. I guess "Little Miss Sassy" extracted her from the mud last night, or at least that's what the dirt clods in the driveway seem to indicate. And my first try at this failed. I'm really eager to see if I get a "Senior's discount" on here


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I guess I must be childish since 've been on here longer than any of you whippersnippers, but I'm still not a senior...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I think 10k posts gets you 'senior member' status


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I guess I must be childish since 've been on here longer than any of you whippersnippers, but I'm still not a senior...


 
I am. 



:bow:snore:sly:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm working on it...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

oh, sweet, we have 'reputation' now, so we can basically like/dislike posts for a user


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I guess I must be childish since 've been on here longer than any of you whippersnippers, but I'm still not a senior...


 Guess you better start posting more.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Today I went over and helped Russ (woody16v) pull his motor/trans out as part of his Cincy prep. 


























Success!! 

Then I went and changed the catalytic converter in my 4Runner. As it turns out, the old cat had been gutted by a previous owner at some point.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So, here's a quick rundown of the vehicles at my house, and what they need currently. 

My black car, 88 16v. This is the one I hope to drive to Cincy. It needs massive amounts of CIS tuning and adjustments, transmission and clutch, euro headlight install and wiring/relaying. Oh, and a lot of cleaning. 









My dad's 87 4Runner. It needs a motor (no compression in cylinder 4. None. Zero.). It also leaks 2 quarts of oil a day. 









My dad's BMW 635CSi. It blew a head gasket the other day, he swapped his wheels onto my BMW so he could drive that, hence the 14" wheels with the Hakkas. They look ridiculous on such a big car. 









My 524td. My dad drove it to work today (with his 16" E39 wheels on it), but the left front caliper locked up.  









My silver 87 16v. I love this car so much. It's been just fine in daily use, and is running great. The passenger side door lock mechanism fell apart completely today (it's been messed up since Cincy 2009). 









My 85 4Runner. My dad will be driving this for a few days, hopefully he won't destroy it like he does everything else he drives.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So, here's a quick rundown of the vehicles at my house, and what they need currently.


 Chris, all I can say is I soooooo feel your pain. The thought of posting a similar list for what's laying around here right now makes my head hurt. All four Sciroccos? None drivable. (Well the '81 sorta is if you can make it idle, and the CVs are making noise and lots of vibration despite having 3k miles on them.) The Jetta? Ignition switch. (On order!) The Golf? In the shop waiting on a part, so Brad's driving the dealer's loaner Jetta. Tundra? Well, hope it keeps gettin' me to work. Sorry there's no banghead emoticon right now....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

here ya go!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I honestly would be happy with getting the CIS somewhat straightened out and the euro headlights installed on the black car before Cincy. It grinds second and the clutch slips on hills, but I'm relatively confident that it will make it there and back. I just don't feel like fighting with it, trying to get it to run. It's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Testing


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

My list of "fail" in the car department is not my stuff, but here's a partial: 

Subaru Impreza at my house, dumps oil when it runs. I'm hoping it's a crank front mail seal - I plan do do the seals, water pump and timing belt, but I've been too busy to get to it. 

I have to change a downpipe/cat in a Toyota Camry on Saturday morning. 

Tomorrow morning, I have to make a house call to replace a leaky plastic thermostat housing in a Ford Focus. 

I have eight Honda motorcycle carbs in my garage that I need to rebuild for someone. 

An engine to pull in a Honda CRX. I'm getting good at those; I think I've pulled six of them so far this Spring. 

I'll be reparing golf carts on Monday. 

Scirocco? Yeah, I have one of those. It sits under a cover, which hasn't been off for months. Same with my motorcycle. 

Money is tight and I don't know if I'll make it to Cincy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> I think 10k posts gets you 'post whore' status


 Edited for TROOF. 

In other news, I pick up my TDIkia on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

TDIKia, nice


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Whoa, weiiiird. I don't know if I like the new look or not...hmmm... how's everyone else doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

scirocco*joe said:


> Edited for TROOF.
> 
> In other news, I pick up my TDIkia on Saturday. :thumbup:


 Congrats Joe! Is it a wagon, a sedan or a hatch?

On a completely unrelated note I would highly recommend anyone putting their ear to the following CD:

http://www.wyntonmarsalis.org/discography/jazz/standard-time-vol-5/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Here in the Scirocco forum/family, Paul we appreciate what you and others doing to make us a new home


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> In other news, I pick up my TDIkia on Saturday. :thumbup:


 
word.


so since people are posting car problems, Ill post mine.

mk5 is my daily, its got little issues, but nothing huge. its big, its comfy, I am bored with driving it everyday. i need to get into something old for a little bit

8v scirocco - hasnt been touched since I parked it in november


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Makes me feel better that I'm not the only one with multiple car troubles. Here's my list:
81 Scirocco: Still no engine. Getting pushed in to storage probably this weekend.
93 Corrado: Still running, but the chains make a TON of noise and it leaks about a quart of oil a month. Laura is driving it right now. It's next on the chopping block for chains, head gasket, complete cooling system, etc... and getting sold ASAP.
86 Golf: I almost set it on fire the other day, on purpose. Injection pump started leaking, re-seal effort failed, swapped pumps with the NA one and swapped the TD pump top over to it, now the RPM's skyrocket whenever I start it.
90 Coupe Quattro: Runs great, I've been putting 100 miles on it a day. Clutch makes scary noises though, 3rd gear requires double-clutching, oil change and timing belt are past due, there is a small exhaust leak, and it has a handful of annoying cosmetic things that need attention. Tomorrow I am ordering about $900 worth of stuff from 034 Motorsport, and pulling the engine/trans is in my very near future for it.
AND.... I might be doing a timing belt job on an A6 3.0 for some extra money, if I can find the tools.

Plus, money is also really tight. Laura's down to two days a week, we will probably foreclose on her house at the end of the month since nobody has bought it, we will probably be passing up a friends wedding this month to be able to make Cincy, and even then, we will probably only come down on Saturday for a day trip.

Whew!
Brendan


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

nice Evo


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Edited for TROOF.
> 
> In other news, I pick up my TDIkia on Saturday. :thumbup:


 nice Joe.... pics of it in the old city.... in front of 'El Fuego' please. 

mmmmmm El Fuego


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats Joe! Is it a wagon, a sedan or a hatch?


 Thanks, Paul! It's a 2010 Sportwagen TDI. Salsa Red and black. Picking it up from a really good dealer who is a TDIclub member. Great price, great financing, awesome experience. I would recommend him to anyone. 



DrFraserCrane said:


> word.
> 
> so since people are posting car problems, Ill post mine.
> 
> mk5 is my daily, its got little issues, but nothing huge. its big, its comfy, I am bored with driving it everyday. i need to get into something old for a little bit


 I can get you into a 1990 8V G60 Mk2 if'n you're interested. You have an 8V, you have a 16V and you have a 2.0T. Smells like you need a G-lader. 



Michael Bee said:


> nice Joe.... pics of it in the old city.... in front of 'El Fuego' please.
> 
> mmmmmm El Fuego


 That I can do, Mr. Bee. 

:thumb 

Here is a placeholder of the new TDI until Saturday. Mine will very close to this, wheels and all. At least until I find summer wheels. 










Own.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ownage pic, pls. 

And no more pics of Evo's, nobody cares!

Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I can get you into a 1990 8V G60 Mk2 if'n you're interested. You have an 8V, you have a 16V and you have a 2.0T. Smells like you need a G-lader.


 my itch is for something 2 door from Bavaria


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Makes me feel better that I'm not the only one with multiple car troubles. Here's my list:
> 81 Scirocco: Still no engine. Getting pushed in to storage probably this weekend.
> 93 Corrado: Still running, but the chains make a TON of noise and it leaks about a quart of oil a month. Laura is driving it right now. It's next on the chopping block for chains, head gasket, complete cooling system, etc... and getting sold ASAP.
> 86 Golf: I almost set it on fire the other day, on purpose. Injection pump started leaking, re-seal effort failed, swapped pumps with the NA one and swapped the TD pump top over to it, now the RPM's skyrocket whenever I start it.
> ...


 
My Scirocco is probably the most trouble-free car I have. 

'80 Scirocco: Slight oil leak. Gauge cluster lights are flakey. Other than that, it's been great :knocks on wood: 
'01 Volvo S60 T5: Needs new right ball joint and front control arm bushings. Both inner CV boots are leaking. Needs a new transmission mount and new motor mounts. Still, it runs and drives decent and gets me from point A to point B.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I am in the same boat as Brian. My Scirocco has been very trouble free for me. All of the Scirocco's failures have been a result of either my error or the previous owner's

On a side note, our high school prom is this Saturday and it looks like I'm stuck between taking my date in either our beat up Saturn or the dented and deafeningly loud Scirocco... woot :sly:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

@Brendan 


heaven forbid anyone post something other than a scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The Scirocco is stylish no matter what. A Saturn wasn't stylish when it was new and nice, let alone now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


> heaven forbid anyone post something other than a scirocco.


 I think Brendan was referencing the _repeated_ posting of Evos.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

three cars in three days.. 
man im really pushing the boundries over here


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I never really understood the hype that Evos and Imprezas brought. If you take the overly huge wings and body molds off of the cars, they just look like regular Japanese econo-boxes. I must just be weird, especially since I'm in the age group that they're marketing to.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yes, but it's not about the looks of those cars. it's about performance.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

wheeltowheel said:


> I never really understood the hype that Evos and Imprezas brought. If you take the overly huge wings and body molds off of the cars, they just look like regular Japanese econo-boxes. I must just be weird, especially since I'm in the age group that they're marketing to.


 that is their appeal to me. if I got one, the 1t things to come off would be the stupid spoilers.

their appeal is fast out of the box AWD turbo cars that are cheap enough to be affordable and are based on already solid proven platforms. plus, throw a little money at them and you get a huge return on the power end of the scale. there are limits - mostly that the cars are geared pretty poorly for highway drives and suffer pretty badly in gas mileage when cranking up the power, but you gotta pay to play.

does not make me want one any less. i just hate the boy racer image that is attached to them (even though that is target market #1)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I found the forum. Thanks to Rhett, when I checked earlier it was all still down. This is going to take some time getting used to it all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meh, you'll get used to it pretty fast. I already forget what the other software even looks like. (grrr...I keep getting timed out...) And for that matter, I forget what it's like to drive a Scirocco...and this weekend won't likely be too great for that either. That won't stop me from sitting in them making vroom vroom noises. As for what they need? 

The daily: 










She needs some fuel, but she doesn't ask often. 

The 88's: 



















They both need paint, tires, and love in general. And stickers for their plates. Truck likely still needs that headlight, cabby needs her rims cleaned up too. 

Number one: 










She seems to have settled her engine mounts into a less noisy position, and she needs an exhaust hanger replaced. And I need to adjust the solid shift linkage so she hits third more accurately. 

Number two: 










He needs me to get the O2 sensor displaying AFR correctly, and an oil change. He's got an oil leak too, but that's normal eh? Needs vaccuuming too. And paint. 

Number three: 










Needs an oil change, vaccuuming and a few interior things trimmed up. Also hoping to get a few cosmetic items after Cincy. And she still has no second gear synchro, and she needs a linkage tweak or two. And some sunny weather mostly. 

So yeah, not a lot of urgent stuff on my plate at this point. But that could change next time I go driving.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*lurve* that pic of klaus! 

got a hi-res? 

oh! and i have 'something' for you come the 1rst weekend of june.... *wink*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> yes, but it's not about the looks of those cars. it's about performance.


 Totally. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ginster86roc said:


> *lurve* that pic of klaus!
> 
> got a hi-res?
> 
> oh! and i have 'something' for you come the 1rst weekend of june.... *wink*


 Well then swet young thing, I will have to figure out where you are the first weekend in June won't I? I wonder where on earth you may be taht weekend....and if I can spot your car in the parking lot..... 

And yeah I have higher res than that, but you know, how to post it without becoming too much older....:snore 

And that picture was taken on the way home from Cincy. If you look right across the car's roof, right across Lake Erie there, you can see my house. Well, there are a few trees in the way, so you might have to come back in the winter.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

How did this go from like 300pgs to 500 in like a week? Must be the new forums. This is my first post here, poked around a bit previously but didn't post. Its interesting to say the least. 

On the Scirocco front, I've driven it the last 2 days to work!! It runs pretty good. I think I got the high idle pretty much settled down. But i still have a wonderful oil light and buzzer thats driving me insane on my 30 min drive!! I know I have good pressure, its got good oil. My buddy thinks its something funky with the high pressure sensor. Any other thoughts?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Rocco_crossing said:


> How did this go from like 300pgs to 500 in like a week? Must be the new forums.


 They changed the posts per page from 35 to 15


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

My first reaction when vortex goes down: I didn't write down Daun's address to get to Cincy! 
Second reaction: my build thread is gone! 

Well looks like I'm spared in both cases. I bought some web hosting so I'm going to pull the good bits of my build thread into a webpage. 

Red81 got it's 2.25" TT exhaust last night.. There's a leak (flange to the downpipe) that goes psshhhhh under power that sounds like crap. Other than that, the borla sounds nice and it revs out to 7200 now. It also got the rear koni yellows and neuspeed springs in the process, with the circlips set to the top to match the stock front springs. Whee.. getting closer to oversteer


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

wheeltowheel said:


> I never really understood the hype that Evos and Imprezas brought. If you take the overly huge wings and body molds off of the cars, they just look like regular Japanese econo-boxes. I must just be weird, especially since I'm in the age group that they're marketing to.


 

maybe you should glance at the spec sheet


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

DrFraserCrane said:


> that is their appeal to me. if I got one, the 1t things to come off would be the stupid spoilers.
> 
> their appeal is fast out of the box AWD turbo cars that are cheap enough to be affordable and are based on already solid proven platforms. plus, throw a little money at them and you get a huge return on the power end of the scale. there are limits - mostly that the cars are geared pretty poorly for highway drives and suffer pretty badly in gas mileage when cranking up the power, but you gotta pay to play.
> 
> does not make me want one any less. i just hate the boy racer image that is attached to them (even though that is target market #1)


 

and you think there isn't a boi racer image attachted to VW's? 
please.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Didn't mean to start an import war. I just think that in a Scirocco forum, on a VAG-based message board, the pics of non-Scirocco's should be limited, and if it's not a Scirocco, it should at least be a VAG product, or if not that, then at least a German car. Barring that, it should be something extraordinary. Sorry, but I don't think Evo's are worthy of being extraordinary. Just my opinion though. 

For example, something with a _better_ AWD system, but much, MUCH slower: (right now anyway, muahahah!) 









Joe: Congrats on that Jetta!!! I bet it will be a nice ride. 

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, Finally able to get on the board and, hopefully, post without getting knocked off. 
I guess disabling firevortex was the fix.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:facepalm: 

i seriously hope your joking...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Home for a three day weekend. Unfortunately I don't think the weather will be nice for Scirocco driving. However, yesterday I drove her all day, not for work. For fun. We went to the dealership and I got a neat duffel bag with a VW logo for an anniversary present. The guy at the parts counter remembered me from last time I was there so we were able to talk about the girls for awhile.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Three day weekends are the best! I'll have to check out our local dealership, b/c I could use a new duffel


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So it looks like I've found a way to get collector's car insurance for the brown Scirocco... I just have to convince them (through pictures and then an appraisal) it's bone stock, clean, and worth $5,000.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> and you think there isn't a boi racer image attachted to VW's?
> please.


 didnt say there wasnt. also does not mean i enjoy the association any less


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So, hopefully it doesn't rain tomorrow, since I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

So it's snowing about 40 minutes north of us right now. Snowing....in May.... Blah. They say it's gonna be like last year, March and April were way above average and May-July will be cool. I just hope it's more like last year with highs in the 70's and not too cold. 70's is the perfect Scirocco-driving temp IMO.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> i seriously hope your joking...


 This is just a chit-chat thread. I say anything goes as long as it's polite  

I can't say I've never drooled over an S2000 or WRX STi. 

A URquattro though.... :drools:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> This is just a chit-chat thread. I say anything goes as long as it's polite
> 
> I can't say I've never drooled over an S2000 or WRX STi.


 Me neither. They are too damn ugly... 



Iroczgirl said:


> A URquattro though.... :drools:


 Yes!!!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, so I finally found the smileys. 

 


Aside from that; is the 'marketplace' section still unavailable or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eistreiber said:


> OK, is the 'marketplace' section still unavailable or am I just doing something wrong?


 VW 

http://vb.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5087-Volkswagen-Classifieds 

Scirocco 

http://vb.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5102-Scirocco-Classifieds


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> i seriously hope your joking...


 Nope. Torsen>Haldex>ACD>VCD.  

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Evil is about to be afoot... 

:sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The Lord works in mysterious ways. 











And yes, plans were for the weak today. But it turned out fine anyway cause this little guy followed me home!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Got the caliper changed on the BMW, but now, the right rear and left front (the one I just replaced) have fluid and no air coming out while bleeding, while the left rear and right front keep spitting air out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the master cylinder is bad on the BMW. It's original to the car (290k miles), so it's lived a long life. 

In other news, it appears that the guy I paid to replace the clutch in my 4Runner a couple of months ago (I didn't want to go through all the effort) didn't bother to do it either. He just stole my new parts and my money. It still slips, just like before, and it's obvious that it wasn't taken apart, by all of the rusted bolts that don't have any wrench marks or evidence of removal. 

Somebody's gonna have to crack some skulls.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I think the master cylinder is bad on the BMW. It's original to the car (290k miles), so it's lived a long life.
> 
> In other news, it appears that the guy I paid to replace the clutch in my 4Runner a couple of months ago (I didn't want to go through all the effort) didn't bother to do it either. He just stole my new parts and my money. It still slips, just like before, and it's obvious that it wasn't taken apart, by all of the rusted bolts that don't have any wrench marks or evidence of removal.
> 
> Somebody's gonna have to crack some skulls.


 I was going to snip that to the part about the BMW but realized the whole thing sucks. 

Today we went to a museum and worked on a train lay out. It was in inner city Detroit and the buildings were beautiful. To bad it was entirely un safe.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I think my rocco might need a new master cylinder too. It takes a lot of foot pressure to stop the car. Maybe it's the booster... idk


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

wheeltowheel said:


> I think my rocco might need a new master cylinder too. It takes a lot of foot pressure to stop the car. Maybe it's the booster... idk


 Increased pressure would likely be the booster. Or possibly a vacuum leak in the hose going to the booster, but that would be a massive leak that would cause other problems. I guess it could also be the check valve in that vacuum hose. 

Oh, and to clarify, I'm not _actually_ going to crack any skulls, although I am pretty angry about that **** right now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> The Lord works in mysterious ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cool picture!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it is a very cool duckie. With a purple bill no less, so he was easy to photograph. He sat really still for me too.  

And "Oh Daun...." yeah, parcel time again...got a "few things", and I'm not done yet. It's windy, gusting to almost 50KTS, and I am sorry to say that I saw snow while I was killing aphids today in the greenhouse. And no, it wasn't whiteflies, just real yucky wet snow. The wind has not let up all day, so I had a nap. Now back to EBay, muahahaha. Stuff for the purple one...but I need a consultation with my avionics guy before I hit the button to buy...muahahahaha.....you can never be too custom or too purple..... (or have aphids that are too dead, for that matter)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

sooo.... I'm thinking about parting out the '80, to fund the '76...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Good day in the garage today. 
Front and rear motor mounts changed. 
Changed the Tstat and the Radiator switch. 
Spent a while working with the timing and its running a LOT smoother and cooler. 

A long hot shower, lotion and a glass of Pino Grigo and Not hurting so much. 
Grinning a lot, but not hurting


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

How's it starting? 

And Tyler, don't part it out. Sell it if you must, or just give the 76 to me.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree. Dont part it out! Some one will love it, take it for walks.... 

Startings a lot better. Getting the numbers dialed in at last. Stll using the stck 16v starter. 
I took the battery from the trunk and rigged it up front with new cables, installed the hi torque starter and... Same thing. 
pulled it and put in the stock 16v starter and vroom.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so hai guys. i just figured out how to get back here and get logged in at the same time. 

not sure how feel about the switch, but its definitely different and theres no changing it so whatever. 


great progress was made in the scirocco world here. wednesday chris so graciously and defty assisted me with removal of engine and trans as he mentioned earlier 
here is pretty much how it went: started like this 









then a bit like this 









then obligatory person standing where once, an engine did rest 









and how it remains at this moment (minus the pressure plate and of course, the light) 









thanks again to chris for the help, moral support, and a long overdue ride in a scirocco. :thumbup::beer 

considering the budget im working with at the moment the car is sadly unlikely to make cincy, but i endeavor to at least get myself and my friend there 

and i found out today that there is a festival in north georgia waiting for me to claim ownership of it:thumb:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> sooo.... I'm thinking about parting out the '80, to fund the '76...


 I'd say sell it as a whole, it would make a nice driver for someone! :thumb


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

So I woke up to a coating of snow on my hood this morning. Got up extra early to go to the annual neighborhood garage sale. Walked around in 40 degree temps for 5 hours. Felt great - just cool enough to keep me from sweating like a pig while walking around in a long-sleeve shirt while lugging around a stack of records. 

Now sitting down to a dish of Amber's home-made Apple Crisp :thumb:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Scirocco drivin Moms and would-be Moms!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Why thank you. I need to wake someone up to make my damn breakfast. :snore I cook for him every morning, so he can cook for me today. We'll see if my hint for an impact gun registered. Currently I use his.... 

WOOHOOO...the kid's awake.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Jills still asleep and I just cooked my own breakfast. 
Mothers day? Spring cleaning...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

You call this spring? And I got a gift from my son made by Campbell Hausfeld. Not an impact gun, but still useful. And my daughter sent something made by Garrison....hmmmmmm.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Cathy


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy Mothers Day to all you mothers!! 

On a side note, 2 days until my birthday, as well as going back to school and finishing up clinical patient requirements. Ugh, I am NOT looking forward to seeing Dr. B!tch, let alone having her grade me. 

Also, only 20 more days until Brian and I tie the knot!!  I'm pretty excited! May is going to be a big month!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Sucks for this guy...... 










" WRONG WAY: A Mercedes hung from the seventh-floor parking garage at the Bank of America building in Tulsa, Okla., on Thursday. The car backed through the wall after the driver’s foot got stuck on the accelerator. Debris rained down to a parking lot below, damaging several cars, but no injuries were reported. (Tom Gilbert/Tulsa World/ZUMApress.com)"


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Prom


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'd say sell it as a whole, it would make a nice driver for someone! :thumb


 thing is, I can get a whole lot more money for the parts than I can for the car as a whole :|


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> thing is, I can get a whole lot more money for the parts than I can for the car as a whole :|


 True, still sad to see you're parting it out though. But I catch your drift. 

Besides, the 76 is just so awesome!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Hey Cathy


 Hey Tony!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Today we did car work which meant I had to move the MK1 out of the garage and into the trees. The car has no reverse so I took the opportunity to take pictures. 
 

Even without a windshield you gotta love the round headlights 
 

The girls got to sit side by side for the first time 
 

The 16V on her own


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy prom Rob!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks lynne! It was great. I was very fortunate that my date enjoyed the scirocco, even though it isn't really complete right now. 

I'm stressing out so much right now though. 2 AP tests this week--biology and psychology. Plus orchestra playing tests and I've got a solo on Friday that I am not anywhere near prepared for.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well get off here and get to studying/practicing!

(what do you play?)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, just did some research, NADA puts 'low retail' on my 80 at $1300. I'm definitely going to try selling it whole first, but if I don't get the right buyer by the end of the summer, it'll be parted.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Page 504 needs some (N)504(B) content.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

If your a camper and going to Cincy please check the CAMPING thread for info!! 

Oops, missed that it was an OWN!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

wheeltowheel said:


> I'm stressing out so much right now though. 2 AP tests this week--biology and psychology. Plus orchestra playing tests and I've got a solo on Friday that I am not anywhere near prepared for.


 
Glad to hear prom went well! Wow - I remember playing tests - I hated those! Good luck! You're a fellow cellist as well, correct?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Page 504 needs some (N)504(B) content.


 Is that where I think it is? 

And wheeltowheel....you'll survive and you'll do well because you care. I wish I had more students who even sort of cared. They just want to smoke dope. 

I spent my Mother's day cleaning out my garage. It had gotten to the point where I couldn't reach stuff because there were tires and boxes and crap stacked up on the floor everywhere, not all of it mine. I did locate a very nice tire on a crubbed snowflake for a spare for Klaus, so that was good...and I got his trunk back together. His old spare didn't clear the new brakes. And then I did an oil change on Klaus (somehow managed to bash my lip to the point of bleeding???) , and of course I loaned a litre to the German royalty (Boxster), so I was one short to do the 16V too. Fail. 

And my wisteria has more bloom on it than I've ever seen. And of course we got hard frost last night. (bang head) I tarped half of the plant, and that was a mission and a half, since it's on an overhead structure over my deck. I'm sitting here with my outdoor coat on since my beloved of 30 years (eye roll) has turned off all the heat "because it's may". Yeah, but it's 1*C out....and not much better in here (shiver). 

Edit: Yeah, just went out and did the citrus grove trick with the hose on the wisteria. First *I* got a shower because the head of the hose was frozen solid, and then the freaking cheap hose Denny got kept kinking. But the plant got wet. Theory is that the water donates the heat needed to sublime the frost, not the plant tissue. If you get to it before the sun does. Of course what oversprayed onto my greenhouse froze into a sheet. It's a few months till Cincy, right? (Wheee, the edit box has smileys!! ) 


Yeah, I typed into the wrong message box to get to the smileys too. Not messing with it on dialup.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Ok this might be quite offtopic even for the Scirocco forum. 
Can anyone help find out the cost of AISI 4130 tubing in the US? The dimension is 1.5" diameter and 0.095" wall thickness. 
I need it for a business case I'm toying with so I'll need the cost that a business would get when ordering serveral 100 kg's or a few tons.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I got it. 










Mischief managed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

yes.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi all. Mothers day went well, Laura and I made Lasagna from scratch for Mom, she loved it. 

Of course, we brought a bunch of the plants in last night due to the frost, of course the cats decided they wanted to eat them, then proceeded to puke all over the place. Happy Monday!!! 

Moar pics Joe!!! 

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, and speaking of Diesel, got the Golf started again this weekend. Back to the stock, surgy, N/A pump but at least it runs. 

Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Today is the end of my three day weekend. It is my anniversary (as well as another someones.....) and we are starting the day by pulling my mom's car (Dodge Neon) around back to figure out what is rubbing on the back wheel. This can only end badly.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Falcor said:


> Ok this might be quite offtopic even for the Scirocco forum.
> Can anyone help find out the cost of AISI 4130 tubing in the US? The dimension is 1.5" diameter and 0.095" wall thickness.
> I need it for a business case I'm toying with so I'll need the cost that a business would get when ordering serveral 100 kg's or a few tons.


 try aircraft spruce--they have online pricing. Might not be the cheapest, but it's at least a ballpark 
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/4130tubing_un1.php


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Added back to my list of watch topics


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Still looking for somebody to split my room at Cincy with! Let me know!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Today is the end of my three day weekend. It is my anniversary (as well as another someones.....) and we are starting the day by pulling my mom's car (Dodge Neon) around back to figure out what is rubbing on the back wheel. This can only end badly.


 You're right, it is the Mad bastard's anniversary as well as yours!! Happy Anniversary eh? My life is hectic as all get out...so I'd better get a quiz typed up. I asked the boss if I could have one period off tomorrow so I could go to a visitation, and he said to ask the VP tomorrow (not sure if they could get coverage for my class) Yeah, nothing like knowing ahead. The deceased is the twin brother of another teacher on our staff (I've only known him for twenty years or so, eyeroll)...wouldn't have thought it required a second opinion. I heart my job.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Is the economy dead or something? We've had record month after record month (in sales) and so far this month is just DEAD.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I maked me a prank for my store manager (who's an awesome dude).... 

Materials: 
1. Pile of money 
2. Mechanic's Wire 
3. Doll eyes 
4. tape 
5. CD Player set to repeat 
6. CD with Mysto & Pizzi's remix of Somebody's Watching Me 











Left in a good spot. 









MP3 CD Player, hacked into a car stereo (broken CD player) which is hacked into the store's intercom system 
This CD player can go for 70 hours on a set of batteries in MP3 mode. 









A note 









Muahahahahaahah!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

:thumb: 

^^ Solid work, Tim.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

lol, nice


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey 16V 87' Rocco here!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nice Timbo, real nice.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Is that where I think it is?


 Dunno Cathy, where do you **think** it is?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Crazy Timbo!! I love it!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

A fellow Swede living in CA has had his car stolen, a race prepped 911, if anyone sees it you know what to do. :-( 

http://blog.carlrydquist.com/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Dunno Cathy, where do you **think** it is?


 Name escapes me ATM, but it was a grass strip established by your ancestors with a bit of a hill, looked tricky to get into from my inexperienced eyes.


----------



## vwmannn937 (Jul 6, 2009)

man i ordered a fuel dis. for my mk 2 roc. just from cali taking years to get here, i orered it 2 weeks ago..... yeah, i just want to drive the scirocco again, hurry up mail services!!!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Falcor said:


> A fellow Swede living in CA has had his car stolen, a race prepped 911, if anyone sees it you know what to do. :-(
> 
> http://blog.carlrydquist.com/


 Well, that just sucks. I'll keep my eyes open. I hope that it's found in one piece.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

So yesterday, I got a call that my spare trans for the Audi arrived, I have to go pick it up at a Forward Air terminal down near Rickenbacker. So, I found the place, and literally the very moment I turned in to the lot and pulled up to the gate, the clutch pedal in the Audi went to the floor and started squealing horribly. So I'm f-ing with the pedal and trying to talk to the guard and listen to where he's telling me to go, (a big warehouse, with a million trucks and unmarked bay doors is kinda intimidating) I manage to get about half of my clutch pedal throw back, which is enough to limp the car along. I pick up the trans, stuff it in the back (pallet and all!!! CQ's have BIG trunks!) and nurse the car 70 miles home. I swear these cars are telepathic or something. 

Threw the Golf back together last night, (once again, not getting around to some projects that I wanted to do in the engine bay) and drove it to work today without incident. 

Ah the joys of owning old German cars. 

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

got the strut-tower caps in my truck last night, just to discover that is doesn't matter that they have an extra inch of travel now, because my coilovers are still sitting on the bumpstops :|


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today I maked me a prank for my store manager (who's an awesome dude)....
> 
> Materials:
> 1. Pile of money
> ...


 

Hahaha, this is awesome!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I need a set of lug bolts for my ATS cups. Does anyone know where I can get a nice set? I had a set of silver bolts that looked really nice but they had to go with the car I took the wheels off of. Another thing I was thinking of is there a locking set available that doesnt look terrible? Thanks if anyone has any advice :thumb:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ah the joys of owning old German cars.
> 
> Brendan


 Same here. We discovered on Sunday that Mike's 325 needs a new subframe. It's a part that holds the steering racks and axles on. It has rotted through on one side, completely fine on the other. It was not like this before the salt, now the car is parked in the back indefinetly as it is a 600$ part, let alone the labor to fix it. 

So we are debating about which car to finish first so we have garage space. The MK1 or the 76 Beetle.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

8716vrocco said:


> I need a set of lug bolts for my ATS cups. Does anyone know where I can get a nice set? I had a set of silver bolts that looked really nice but they had to go with the car I took the wheels off of. Another thing I was thinking of is there a locking set available that doesnt look terrible? Thanks if anyone has any advice :thumb:


 Use the black plastic lug covers. I think I got them from World Impex. I believe you can get them from ECS Tuning as well. I know that sciroccojim uses them on his ATS Cups and they look great!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The prank was well recieved. "Mr. Kash" is now sitting inside the safe, still assembled!


----------



## crazyBUG (Feb 4, 2010)

jedilynne said:


> So we are debating about which car to finish first so we have garage space. The MK1 or the 76 Beetle.


 go with the Bug!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> The prank was well recieved. "Mr. Kash" is now sitting inside the safe, still assembled!


 Awesome!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Name escapes me ATM, but it was a grass strip established by your ancestors with a bit of a hill, looked tricky to get into from my inexperienced eyes.


 Minerva OH. (And grandad was one of a number of people that started the airport.) Not too terribly tricky to get into but not all that long by today's standards, about 2000 ft of usable runway.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> So we are debating about which car to finish first so we have garage space. The MK1 or the 76 Beetle.


 I'd say the bug as it needs less work.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I've been spending a lot of quality time with the '85 lately, trying to undo the sins of the previous owner. (Hereby known as TEPO = The Evil Previous Owner.) 

I swear, I dont' think there's one piece of the interior that wasn't either hacked, broken, or missing. But most all sins are just about rectified, will try and get some pics of the transformation tomorrow before work. 

Plus my parts from the Potterfolk should be here tomorrow.....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't wait to see that tan intereior, daun!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Use the black plastic lug covers. I think I got them from World Impex. I believe you can get them from ECS Tuning as well. I know that sciroccojim uses them on his ATS Cups and they look great!


 I'm gona have to look into those, sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

wheeltowheel said:


> I can't wait to see that tan intereior, daun!


 Did someone say Tan interior??? WHERE?? :looks around with evil in his eyes:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Did someone say Tan interior??? WHERE?? :looks around with evil in his eyes:


 Hey, you';re not looking for a MkI interior are you? If so, I'll have to add some security cable to mine before Cincy.....;p 

And Minerva, yep, that's the one. Didn't look 2000', or very flat to me. But I saw it from the ground. 
And pardon me if I seem sidetracked, there is massive killing going on here in my living room...the catnip mouse is being pounded mercilessly by Mr Bravery...I took him out the other day to see the starlings he's been stalking through the patio door...he looked into the birdhouse, then he stuck his "grey paw of death" in the hole...the birdhouse went "chirp chirp", and he got all freaked out and wanted to go back into the house ASAP. Yeah, he's a killer alright. Owned by baby birds, he's an embarrassment to cats everywhere. 

Yesterday was exhausting, the usual school nonsense, plus the added stress of these bloody aphids right at the point-of-sale...I have 2400 sq ft of very lush growth to get coated with insecticidal soap, and it's pretty well impossible. I had two students doing soapy plant baptisms on the worst cases yesterday. (I've been spraying about 20L of soap every few days as well) I was assigned a coverage for another teacher during my prep period, and they allowed me a whole half period off to go to the funeral home for a visitation. Then of course I had to squeeze in getting ready for teaching my night class, and try not to fall asleep on the way home in the rain last night. My bug rocks, she never lets me down. 

I realized just how horrible my day job is last night during my night job. I recalled that teaching can be fun. I'm really jaded/disillusioned/burnt out at the moment. There's really not much difference in the basics of the two jobs, but the people make a huge difference. There is no fun at all in my daytime place of work. Fun is not allowed. It's all about numbers. I love my night class. They actually want ot learn, and they have pens and paper too.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Did someone say Tan interior??? WHERE?? :looks around with evil in his eyes:


 you mean gazelle? Mine is so sun-bleached that its starting to turn green?!? I really need one of those carpet kits. or some tan carpet paint.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Cathy, no worries, I am not likely to be at Cincy with all thats going on right now and I'm looking for stuff to go in the 82. So more looking for Brown, but the cloth seats are a tan plaid.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

BennyB said:


> you mean gazelle? Mine is so sun-bleached that its starting to turn green?!? I really need one of those carpet kits. or some tan carpet paint.


 Umm, YEAH!! Mine has a slight lime green tinge in some spots too now that you say that!! 

Cathy, one more thing, I TOTALLY understand what you mean about work! Seems my employer is weeding out all the cool people to work with! BLAH!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Did someone say Tan interior??? WHERE?? :looks around with evil in his eyes:


 The one I had a WTB thread for in the classifieds for a month before the car in question came up for sale. The guy I bought from was parting an '86, I bought the carpet, rear parcel shelf, door card inserts and pretty much any brown plastic bits from him. I then used some SEM Vinyl & Plastic paint to spray the (replacement) dash and doorcards. I had a spare set of seats, am mixing and matching between those and what was in the car to get the best. I have more to do with that yet (driver's bolster comes to mind) but I'm gettin' pretty close to done with it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, we're gonna need to see pictures of that, Daun. 

_Especially_ with the page ownage and all.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah yeah, page ownage isn't what it once was since there's a new one every few posts. 

So as a refresher, let's take a look at what I started with shall we? 





































And now, just a couple weeks later, we have this: 










Note the Mk 1 steering wheel was installed, however I decided to run a stock leather unit for now. I think the dye job on the side panels and "new" dash came out pretty well. 




























And these shots were taken right after the first real test drive. I think I managed to burn out a good bit more of the residual oil that was laying in the exhaust system, as it smoked less and less as I drove. (I figured I probably did about 8-10 miles, the odometer is of course, broken.) Think I found the source of the oil leak too as that has gone away. (Oil pressure sender.) 



















Still have a few odds & ends to tidy up inside (say, stereo install, speaker install, couple more bits of trim) but she's come a long way in a short time.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Looking nice and clean, Daun. 

:thumb:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

That interior looks absolutely AMAZING. What do you mean by "new" dash?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

There was a dash cover on the car when I bought it. Removed the cover and you can see what the original dash looked like. So I grabbed one from the barn and dyed it. 

Off to work, not ready to drive it there yet, but after a few more test runs I probably will.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

The car looks great Daun! I am so glad you rescued that one.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

looks good Daun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like it's coming along nicely, Daun.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The master cylinder is finally installed in the BMW. 

What a gargantuan pain in the arse that was.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Looking good Daun! The interior turned out great...and MONTREAL JUST SCORED!!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Looking nice and clean, Daun.
> 
> :thumb:


 Yup, pretty clean car Daun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, that car is looking great Daun!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Izzy, is this the quote you are missing?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Yeah yeah, page ownage isn't what it once was since there's a new one every few posts.
> 
> So as a refresher, let's take a look at what I started with shall we?
> 
> ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And did you wonder what it looks like with a kit 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4848969 

This one came up on the local boards....pricey but kinda pretty! I'm not in the market for another one, since I have other things I need to save for. Plus the other kids would get jealous and throw rods or something.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Everybody has their time requested off?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Everybody has their time requested off?


 Yep and my evil banana boss decided she would put me on for the Sunday. I then put in a formal PTO request and it was approved. I am back to being off on Thursday as well so this will be a nice four day weekend for me


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

I am off June 4th through the 14th


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG, just read the process for the timing belt on my Audi- crank pulley bolt torque: 330 foot-lbs!?!?  Should be LOTS of fun to remove. :huh: 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> Everybody has their time requested off?


 CRAP! I knew there was something I was forgetting! 

j/k. 

Cincy is on my "short" workweek this year, which means I'd normally be at work Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights. I had put in for the time off in the interview.  So now I leave work May 30th @ 6 AM and don't have to go back until 7 PM June 9th.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I have the Friday off, so I'll head down Thursday after work I imagine. We'll see if I come down with a nasty "virus" from all you 'murricans...I'll leave an extra day's work just in case I'm feeling "sick" Monday.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I booked the first three weeks of June off. Cincy, then the F1 circus is in town for the week, then it's lapping at Sanair. 

Now that's a worthwhile vacation. Screw the beaches, bring the smell of burnt oil and gas.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, I booked the first three weeks of June off. Cincy, then the F1 circus is in town for the week, then it's lapping at Sanair.
> 
> Now that's a worthwhile vacation. Screw the beaches, bring the smell of burnt oil and gas.


 Sounds like quite a vacation. I have wed-wed off.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Man, I have an exciting couple of months ahead of me. This will be the payoff of the three weeks of miserable work I've had to endure. 

This coming Monday, it's off to the Turks and Caicos islands for me and my wife. Some good old fashioned beach type relaxation. With sunblock, of course, since we're fair and freckled. 

Then the first weekend of June is this family reunion of sorts that I attend in Ohio. Have you heard of it? I think there are Sciroccos involved. 

Then the weekend of June 12th we head to Shelter Island out at the tip of Long Island for the sequel to the "Great Recession Getaway" from last year. I believe this year's event is the "Great Recovery Getaway." 

Then from June 26th through July 5th we're up in Maine for some lobstah, boating and relaxation. It's going to be a good 2 months! 

And I have a new TDI and a Scirocco. Could life get any better?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Then from June 26th through July 5th we're up in Maine for some lobstah, boating and relaxation. It's going to be a good 2 months!


Hopefully this summer is a bit drier, than last year.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

No time off for me as such things do not exist. 

One epic fail this evening while dismantling the '69...the back window shattered into a million pieces while trying to remove it.

Good thing nobody wanted it...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

this was certainly far down on the page

what's everyone up to this weekend?

my weekend will be filled with aerating the lawn, and BBQ.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Install 1 new hard brake line, 2 new Jetta e-brake cables to be able to mount the MKIV calipers correctly, new clutch cable, blue racing brake fluid, bleed brakes.

hopefully be able to drive it home


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

twardnw said:


> this was certainly far down on the page
> 
> what's everyone up to this weekend?
> 
> my weekend will be filled with aerating the lawn, and BBQ.



continuing to work on my Scirocco to get ready for Cincy 


edit for owned page 510


a video, not mine ... has Scirocco content 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xz1iCWzxA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hopefully doing the same this weekend. CV boot replacement, tear sunroof out and see what's good and what's bad and pull the seats and do a thorough cleaning of them and the carpet. Then all back together and I should be in pretty good shape.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

twardnw said:


> what's everyone up to this weekend?


Weekend? What's that? It's Friday night and I'm getting ready to go to work. Off @ 6:00 AM, bed by 7:00 Saturday morning... short change myself sleep to do some stuff with friends & family, then work again at 7:00 Saturday night. Sunday afternoon will likely be spent with vwmann937 working on his 16v.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Daun, sounds similar to my work schedule this weekend.

As I said, I may not be attending Cincy, but my time has been confirmed off!! I will be getting off work @ 7PM on Wed and not returning until 7AM Tues. Hooray for going back to days finally! Maybe I'll get the 82 painted that weekend!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> Install 1 new hard brake line, 2 new Jetta e-brake cables to be able to mount the MKIV calipers correctly, new clutch cable, blue racing brake fluid, bleed brakes.
> 
> hopefully be able to drive it home


So did the master cylinder end up being bad?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

not there yet, last week I found a leak from one of the rear calipers, so I put on the MKIV calipers but broke a hard line.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm with Daun on that one...I work every weekend.

Wish I could make it down though Tyler


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's see....

Tomorrow I'm going to be working on getting the black car running better, bleeding the brakes on the BMW, and taking the top off the 4Runner. My dad is going to get another engine for his 4Runner on Sunday, and I'm getting a nicer top from the same guy.

Once I get the car running better, all I really need to do before Cincy is wire the headlights (hopefully with better results than last time), change oil, and clean everything.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh, and how do you get the third brake light housing off? My lens fell down and I can't figure out how to get in there.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll be working of changing the water pump on my friend's windstar, what a pain.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to be working on getting the black car running better, bleeding the brakes on the BMW, and taking the top off the 4Runner. My dad is going to get another engine for his 4Runner on Sunday, and I'm getting a nicer top from the same guy.
> 
> Once I get the car running better, all I really need to do before Cincy is wire the headlights (hopefully with better results than last time), change oil, and clean everything.


So your dad's 4runner is the old style that the top comes off? Those rock!! Glad he's not just giving up on it and getting another motor!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Oh, and how do you get the third brake light housing off? My lens fell down and I can't figure out how to get in there.


There should be two tabs, one on each side, that you squeeze to free it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

EWWW! I'm not much of a fan of working on minivans!! The only ones I don't mind much are the RWD kind like an Astro.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Rocco_crossing said:


> So your dad's 4runner is the old style that the top comes off? Those rock!! Glad he's not just giving up on it and getting another motor!!


Yep. So is mine, which is what the top is going on.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yep. So is mine, which is what the top is going on.


OH, missed that you had one too. LOL oops.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

So crazy question has anyone seen or heard of 16x9 ET15 Type "A"s on a SII??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Not sure about that, but if they'll go on a Bunny-wabbit, they should work. I've got the less common 14" A's. THEY fit....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> Install 1 new hard brake line, 2 new Jetta e-brake cables to be able to mount the MKIV calipers correctly, new clutch cable, blue racing brake fluid, bleed brakes.
> 
> hopefully be able to drive it home


Let us know if those longer cables work. I have a set of those calipers waiting for installation.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Last night mom took me to a Van Halen tribute concert. The rest of the weekend will be spent working on the Beetle and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just swapped out the fuel distributor on the 88. It starts right up and stays running on it's own now!! The idle fluctuates between 750-1050, but it's infinitely better than before.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Good news Chris. So, I'm guessing that was the cause of your problems? Well, beside the wire issue you had there too.

So who wants to watch the baby so I can go work on the Slegato for a bit?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Good news Chris. So, I'm guessing that was the cause of your problems? Well, beside the wire issue you had there too.
> 
> So who wants to watch the baby so I can go work on the Slegato for a bit?


Apparently so. The wiring was repaired over a year ago, and didn't change anything. I had a hunch it was the air flow potentiometer that was causing the problem, especially since it didn't seem to be the right one for the car (the plug on it was sticking out toward the battery rather than being parallel to the battery like in every other 16v I've seen).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ugh, been waaaaay too productive today. It's only 11:45, Ive been inside for 30 minutes now. So between 8 and 11:15 I...

went to rental place, got aerator
aerated lawn
returned to rental place, got de-thatcher
dethatched lawn (had to fix their equipment too, was missing a couple cotter pins and the 'fingers' were falling out of the machine)
returned de-thatcher to rental place
bought charcoal and mesquite chips for BBQ later today
bought grass seed
returned home
raked yards
over-seeded
watered.

Now I am beginning to prep the rack of pork ribs that I will be smoking later


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh boy, I've still got a long list of stuff that I need to do!!! For the wedding that is. T minus 2 weeks to go until we tie the knot! Wahoo! Final count came out to 35 people (including myself and my soon-to-be hubby), which is more than I had anticipated but it's WAY less than a lot of other weddings 
Well, off to sort through this to-do list! How is everyone else doing? I drove Glenn to work today, felt great!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

we had about that many people at our wedding, then had the reception the next day and had around 125 people


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Busy guy!!

I'm, just at work...bored as usual.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just fixed the headlight wiring on the silver car. I discovered that I had gotten the high beam and ground wires reversed. So the inner high beams burned dim when the low beams were on. The high beam relay had also gone bad, so all I've had since Cincy 09 were low beams.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

and now, I am watching the BBQ, making sure it doesn't get too hot for the ribs


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Now I'm at work...drooling over the bbq


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hey, at least you don't have to smell it. Mesquite smoke pork ribs, om nom nom, soooooo good smelling. Got another 2 1/4 hours to go before they're ready


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's an interesting place for a "Cincy cruise." Well, the cruise probably wouldn't be interesting, but lunch would be.
Got absolutely NOTHING done today. Mandy had to go see a Dr. for her c section incision(which turned out ok, luckily), but between letting her catch up on sleep, then this incision thing I spent all day, with the baby sleeping on me.

Edited for ownage. And I didn't really get nothing done. I did bond with him:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

He's SO adorable!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

twardnw said:


> went to rental place, got aerator
> aerated lawn
> returned to rental place, got de-thatcher
> dethatched lawn



I still need to do this but I think it's a bit too late in the season now. Oh, and if I haven't said it already, your kid is very cute, John!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you both!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Nataku said:


> I still need to do this but I think it's a bit too late in the season now. Oh, and if I haven't said it already, your kid is very cute, John!


 if you can get it done in the next week or so, it's not too late, pushing it, but not horrible.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Bled the brakes on my BMW, so that is drivable again.

Took the top off of my 4Runner. Picture forthcoming.

Moved all the cars out of the driveway so we could carry the top to the back yard. My dad's 4Runner wouldn't turn over at first. Seized up. It broke free and started up so we moved it out. When we started it to move it back in it popped and steam came pouring out of the exhaust, and out of the hole of a missing exhaust manifold stud. I guess the head gasket blew. Oh well, he's picking up a replacement motor tomorrow. 

Then we went out to the garage and assembled the engine crane my dad picked up from Harbor Freight the other day.

I can't wait to have the ceremonial blowing of the motor, a la Anson's "The Engine" video.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's an iPhone video of my dad's 4Runner blowing it's head gasket (or maybe cracking the head or something, not sure yet).






And a before and after of my 4Runner:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Awesome!! I like those old 4Runners!! Looks sweet sans top! Looks like the neighbor has a nice vette too!


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Not sure about that, but if they'll go on a Bunny-wabbit, they should work. I've got the less common 14" A's. THEY fit....


16x9 on a Rabbit??? I wish I could find some 15's but its not really the Diamater of the Wheel just the width LOL...I think Ima get them just to see if they Fit and if not Eff it I'll Just sell them HAHA


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

16X9 should fit if you have the right offset/ tire size. Just about anything will fit if you get that combo right.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

We've got a sick kitteh we've been dealing with all weekend. Yesterday he didn't look too happy, and was throwing up and trying to do #2 but not getting any results. We took him to an emergency vet visit, got some fluids in him and took a couple x-rays, doc didn't think there was any need for alarm, said he's probably trying to pass something like a hairball. Well, this morning he's not looking any better, looks like we are taking him back. Emergency vet visits on the weekend FTL. The doc is on call all weekend though so I guess it's his job, hard not to feel bad for the guy though.

I'll update when we find out more. Here's Benny boy:









Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That sucks! We went through that with one of ours a couple of months ago. Turned out she had a bladder infection, but was also a bit constipated too. 
Here's Gatsby:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Finally FORCED my roommate to fix one of his cats after Anna went to make lunch last week and found that the cat (ginger) had MARKED the stove!! This was about the 3rd time on the stove and countless times on the counter and other places. 

SO far she is a little more peaceful, but she is still sore as her surgery was Thursday. We'll see in a few weeks. She's GONE if it happens again!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

On a more positive note... I've learned to enjoy a good beer in the morning!! But this backwards schedule got old a LONG time ago! At least it ends in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

there are few things in the world as nice as the simple pleasure of enjoying a quality beer in the AM.


also... i paid for wiper arms and a washer nozzle from a guy parting out a rocco in the classified section just before the switch to the new software and now i cant find the thread, the im history, or even my own posts from before the switch and do not have my parts. it may well be that my address was lost in the switch but i cant evenn contact the guy if i dont know who or where he is...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone else having problems accessing VagCat? For a couple of weeks I have been clicking on the catalog and it goes to the next screen, which is blank and say "done" at the bottom. Kind of annoying because I am looking for the p/n of the fuel pump bushings.

Wow, ownership again. Two in a row.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I hope your cat is doing better Brendan. Sick animals are no fun! 

We have not gotten any thing done that we wanted to get done this weekend. We have a big aircooled gtg next weekend and we need to get that car put back together and we haven't even started. I think we will be working till the last minute on it. The Scirocco is ready for Cincy though!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

At work again....bored....again


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Guess I should start making a "wanted at Cincy" list soon and my stuff for sale. Looks like I definitely need a NA driver's turn signal, but will leave a cracked one on there for now. If there is any interest, I may sell my spare set of Euro headlights for a MkII and my Zender grill for MkI.

Does anyone have the part number and/or know if the little rectangular clips that hold the upper front bumper trim on are still available? I believe there are two next to each other on each side, on the outer edge.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

here's the cooked ribs:



















and on a slightly related note, ugh, I am feelin it from last night.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Guess I should start making a "wanted at Cincy" list soon and my stuff for sale. Looks like I definitely need a NA driver's turn signal, but will leave a cracked one on there for now. If there is any interest, I may sell my spare set of Euro headlights for a MkII and my Zender grill for MkI.
> 
> Does anyone have the part number and/or know if the little rectangular clips that hold the upper front bumper trim on are still available? I believe there are two next to each other on each side, on the outer edge.


As soon as you do it I have a few things we'll be listing, crack free dash and a few transmissions.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing VagCat? For a couple of weeks I have been clicking on the catalog and it goes to the next screen, which is blank and say "done" at the bottom. Kind of annoying because I am looking for the p/n of the fuel pump bushings.


john what part do you need??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Guess I should start making a "wanted at Cincy" list soon and my stuff for sale. Looks like I definitely need a NA driver's turn signal, but will leave a cracked one on there for now. If there is any interest, I may sell my spare set of Euro headlights for a MkII and my Zender grill for MkI.
> 
> Does anyone have the part number and/or know if the little rectangular clips that hold the upper front bumper trim on are still available? I believe there are two next to each other on each side, on the outer edge.


I can bring you an NA turn signal. Do you happen to have a spare passenger side Euro turn signal?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Roger- I need numbers for the rectangular clips(and the round things they snap into) for attaching the edges of the front bumper trim. Probably what I need even more, I suppose, is a copy of ETKA. 

Chris, that would cool. How much do you want for it? No spares right now. 

So I put the front and rear bumper trim on the Slegato and took a good look at the bumpers too. Looks like I will take the 16V's old US bumpers, sand them down and paint them for the Slegato. Problems with the bumpers: banged up pretty well, crack in cover on front, front appears to have been repainted(poorly) rear rebar is junk and plastic between cover and rebar is ruined and lastly the idiot po cut off rear tow hooks. And on top of it all he siliconed the rear trim to the body. I got some of it off, but it's going to require some eraser wheel or similar work on it. Idiots! Ordered up a cv boot and oil filter too. Of all the spares I have the driver's inner cv is like the only one I don't have and apparently I used my last oil filter on the 16V on it's last change.  Next up is the sunroof-preliminary inspection makes me understand why there was a pile of cables and other sunroof parts in the trunk. Turn the sunroof handle and it turns like it's not hooked to anything at all-which explains those cables.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

hello?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

I dont see any for the front but maybe the back ones are the same.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

> hello?


Greetings!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey rob, how was the prom?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

woody16v said:


> there are few things in the world as nice as the simple pleasure of enjoying a quality beer in the AM.
> 
> 
> also... i paid for wiper arms and a washer nozzle from a guy parting out a rocco in the classified section just before the switch to the new software and now i cant find the thread, the im history, or even my own posts from before the switch and do not have my parts. it may well be that my address was lost in the switch but i cant evenn contact the guy if i dont know who or where he is...


Contact on of the admin folks, they should be able to pull something out of history, maybe??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Roger- I need numbers for the rectangular clips(and the round things they snap into) for attaching the edges of the front bumper trim. Probably what I need even more, I suppose, is a copy of ETKA.
> 
> Chris, that would cool. How much do you want for it? No spares right now.


Is it the pieces on the side of the car that the bumper covers slide into that you're looking for?

I'll pull that turn signal off and bring it along. I dunno, $10 sound reasonable?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds fine Chris. Nope, it's not them. They hold the trim piece above the bumper at the ends though. I'll take a pic tomorrow or tuesday and post it. And no, the rear uses a whole different set up.

And owned, again....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

john is this what you are looking for?









if so 









I have 2 if you need them


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> At work again....bored....again


X2 But I get Mon n Tues off!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

> Hey rob, how was the prom?



It was great. My date enjoyed the scirocco even though it was missing a few parts, like the driver's door card. We went out to dinner and didn't get home until 4:00am 


The next thing on my list is to get my computer ordered and put together:
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14656846


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> john is this what you are looking for?





















And here's the view from my shop this morning:










Note that one car is missing from my shop, it was blocked in on the other side of that big black wall.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> john is this what you are looking for?


I want your houndstooth!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Did you buy another one Cathy? Or just passing through?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Contact on of the admin folks, they should be able to pull something out of history, maybe??



that makes sense, ill drop them a line and see what they can do. thanks


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So I'm taking a bit of a roadtrip this friday up to Massachusetts, to deliver my coworker/friend for his summer internship job. Free roadtrip, so hey, why not? 

I consider it like a pre-cincy dress rehersal kind of roadtrip. Sorta to test out the car long distance.

Then I looked at the map, and found that Cincy is only 25 miles farther than where I'm going this friday. AND I don't have to drive through NJ to get to Cincy! ... or New York! .... ooorrr Connecticut! ...oooorrrrr the Massachusetts Turnpike. 

Hmm, anyway, Cincy trip is EASY!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

anyone have this part I could buy off ya?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

16VScirrocco88 said:


>


This is the right pic. # 18 and #19 are the pieces.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

> It was great. My date enjoyed the scirocco even though it was missing a few parts, like the driver's door card. We went out to dinner and didn't get home until 4:00am


HAHA sounds like when my Old Bimmer was getting Tint and had to pick up this chick and all I had was the Rocco...no bumpers and No A/C then all of the sudden the ALT belt decided to break..God I love my car


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Did you buy another one Cathy? Or just passing through?


Yeah, about that. I am forbidden to buy any more. And I don;t want another one anyway. Nope, the view will stay like that till we add another driveway out back. "The Wall" does hold some nice toys though, but they're not mine. Here's a view from the other side:










And they toys:










Yep, "wrongseasonracing.com" has its first major asset. I'm loving the wheels.  And I have the distinction of being the first to spill beer in it. So yeah, the trailer stays. But it's not mine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, the Slegato. Yeah, also not mine, it's Nunzio's. He just barely sold a Helios when that Paprika one came up and he snagged it. He's quite interested in the historical aspects of the cars, and will buy them based on their historical merit. We had a SECO meet Saturday night...I'll post up the rest those pics if I have time after I eat breakfast!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, we'll see if this forum bumps me out again...



















Fab's 16V:










Kev's 16V:










Landon's charged beauty:



















Landon's other one!:










(yeah, it's no different up here, they live in herds, or flocks, or whatever the groups are called. I like the word "conspiracies" for a group of Sciroccos myself)

From behind:










SO there you go, it was a good meetup considering that it was pretty chilly and grey. Everyone brought a Scirocco too, so that was cool!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

All very nice Scirocco's 

Good morning All

Ownage! 

:super:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I like the trailer for sure!! Wish there were enough Scirocco's around here to have a GTG like that. Actually there are, but no one is that enthused by them. I however have proved to be quite enthused by them.

I want to go drive mine!! But I need to sleep and double check those fuel line connections that showed to possibly have a drip. NOT COOL! and this is over a year after they were installed. :scratchhead:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Who's this? Found in the Car Lounge.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rocco_crossing said:


> X2 But I get Mon n Tues off!!


Yeah, today is friday for me!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Benny update: Well, he didn't get any better after we brought him back on Saturday, so we called up the Doc on Sunday morning and he told us to bring him in. Did more x-rays, and said that something didn't look right, so he thought that an emergency exploratory surgery was needed. (and the vet called his dad, who is also a vet, to come in and help!) So we left him there and went home. The doc called us about an hour later and said that he didn't find anything, so the surgery was not as invasive as it could have been, and that he will patch him up and give him more fluids and antibiotics in hopes that it is just a really bad viral infection. Called this morning, he is doing much better so Laura went and brought him home. I guess he's eating and drinking and almost back to normal already. Damn cats are tough critters. 

I've been through friends and family members dying, all sorts of stuff... but one cat gets severely ill and it I about fall apart. So much for being a tough guy I guess....

Oh yeah, and that tax return we were saving- not anymore! 

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/1745233896.html


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Guess whaaaat! I finally got my new license, and after much wondering, MUAHAHAHA, I have a GREAT license picture! YES! What a great present for my 21st birthday, yes?









In other news, Brian and I drove Glenn all over the place today, got some great deals on stuff at the Goodwill, and wedding stuff is coming along nicely! It was great to actually drive him more than 10 miles away from home this time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Missed posting this picture from the SECO meet:










And trust me, I do not want to piss her off. Rhett? It never hurts to start rumbling about a local group. I was totally unaware of these local cars until Fab organized the first GTG. There are a lot of others that I AM aware of who don't come out to these (and it would be cool if they did!)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Missed posting this picture from the SECO meet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Cathy it would be awful if you made her mad! 

Brendan: glad to hear Benny is doing better!

It is cold and wet here, I feel like we are living in Seattle. I hurt my back again this morning so the heated seats in the BMW were wonderful. I made Schnitzle and Spaetzle for dinner. Now it's time to relax before my early and busy day tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually, here in the PNW today it is nice and sunny


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

twardnw said:


> anyone have this part I could buy off ya?


i may, i will check for you when i get home tonight.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> Actually, here in the PNW today it is nice and sunny


It's odd, it rained earlier today but it's warm and sunny right now


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Konomi said:


> Guess whaaaat! I finally got my new license,



which reminds me! i went to court today- bad news (which i had expected) i still had to pay a fine and had to add court costs on top
but the good news is that i didnt get any points, and should be getting my license renewed finally


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I swear I live the strangest life. So I'm sitting here on the couch, and the overused word "meh" accurately describes my mood. Didn't really feel like doing anything in particular. I'd recalibrated Klaus's O2 sensor and got a phone call, so I had a decent excuse to go for a drive, but I had to get going ASAP.  Okay, more like  So I took this picture of Lake Erie while I was out....










I love random invites like that! Not to mention the kindness of strangers. And driving Klaus did not suck either but the O2 sensor's still screwed up.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Cathy, I just got a strange sense of vertigo from looking at that picture for more than 2 seconds. As if I'm not crazy enough!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Awesome pic Cathy, reminds me of a similar one I have taken in a Citabria. By looking at the tubing etc, I'm assuming that was in the T-Cart?

(Accidental own. If I can find and scan said pic I will. Until then, a pic of the Citabria I occasionally get my hands on.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> Cathy, I just got a strange sense of vertigo from looking at that picture for more than 2 seconds. As if I'm not crazy enough!


Yeah, I have trouble figuring it out, and I was there! I tried flipping the picture over, but that's not how I saw it. My God it was fun, and I needed to have some fun for a change. 

And Daun? Yup, 1946 TaylorCraft. The Stinson had been out too. Looks like a good crew down there in Dunnville.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Brian!!!!!!! *

So Daun, do you have a head count for this shindig yet? My cars are trying to impress me, they all want to go to the party and only one can go.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Cathy!!!*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

jedilynne said:


> Yeah Cathy it would be awful if you made her mad!
> 
> Brendan: glad to hear Benny is doing better!
> 
> I made Schnitzle and Spaetzle for dinner.


Thanks! Benny thanks you too. 

What's the trick for Spaetzle? I made it once to go with Sauerbraten, but I had a hard time of it. It came out pretty good, but man it took forever, I could only cook a small amount at a time. I think I was smearing the dough on a cutting board and "cutting" it away with a spatula. There has got to be an easier way.

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Cathy, that pic almost made me barf. I have.... issues... with height as it is, I'm normally ok with flying, but any sort of upside-down I think would be too much. (I've never tried it but I think I wouldn't like it too much)

Popped a boost tube (again!!!) on the Golf this morning coming to work. Didn't have tools with me and I was on the highway, EGT's got up to about 1350 F or so for a minute or two. This car has always had EGT issues. It's a trooper though! I bet I've popped boost tubes about 10 times now in the past couple weeks. I really need to re-do the charge tubing, I also need to add an intercooler, but just don't have any spare cash right now. And the damn thing is still only running 10 psi right now. :banghead:

Argh, I miss the smileys, these new ones are poopy. Where am I without my banghead? :banghead:

We need the mikey b smileys thread back!

Brendan


----------



## roccyscirocco (Aug 4, 2006)

*HELP!!*

can someone plese direct me to a page that explains how to reset the timing on the 1.8 8v on the 1781cc mk2 motor?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> What's the trick for Spaetzle? I made it once to go with Sauerbraten, but I had a hard time of it. It came out pretty good, but man it took forever, I could only cook a small amount at a time. I think I was smearing the dough on a cutting board and "cutting" it away with a spatula. There has got to be an easier way.
> 
> Brendan


Get a big pot of stock boiling on the stovetop. I use a wooden spoon to drip the batter into the stock, and a holey spatula to pull it out. It makes a smooth two-handed operation; lefty drips, righty dips.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

There's only about 16 days left until Cincy. I apologize for how late the sign-up page is, but Brett has been a little busy, so I've gone over his head. Julie was gracious enough to mod the camping page into a Cincy sign-up. Here it is!


http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/


Oh and Paul, I'll want to get this into the "Info" thread stickied to the top of the forum....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

roccyscirocco said:


> can someone plese direct me to a page that explains how to reset the timing on the 1.8 8v on the 1781cc mk2 motor?


Chapter 3, section 4.2 of my copy of the Bentley - Pgs 11-13. 

_You mean you're trying to work on a Scirocco sans Bentley???_


----------



## roccyscirocco (Aug 4, 2006)

if i had a manual other than haynes that would be nice. but im looking for a page online which doesnt seem to be anywhere.... i found a video on youtube but its on the 2.0 aba.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody have a rear seat to sell to me - I'll pick it up at Cincy?

I'm looking for a NON-split - the single piece seat for a black interior car with the brownish seats.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I have an extra rear seat from an 88 16v. You can have it if you want, I couldn't give it away last year. I wouldn't call the centers brown though.

Maybe someone passing through or leaving from here could bring it out?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> Get a big pot of stock boiling on the stovetop. I use a wooden spoon to drip the batter into the stock, and a holey spatula to pull it out. It makes a smooth two-handed operation; lefty drips, righty dips.


pushing the batter through the holes in a colander works well too


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

30 years ago today


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

CodeMan; IM sent.

:beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Thanks! Benny thanks you too.
> 
> What's the trick for Spaetzle? I made it once to go with Sauerbraten, but I had a hard time of it. It came out pretty good, but man it took forever, I could only cook a small amount at a time. I think I was smearing the dough on a cutting board and "cutting" it away with a spatula. There has got to be an easier way.
> 
> Brendan


You can by a Spaetzle "thing." It's like a flat colander and it comes with a little squeegee. Works very well. Found a link to a pic online like mine:









A quick search for that pic, and I found quite a few other choices too.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

After the Email Neil just sent me, I am NEVER paying for another godamn Smog Check on my car ever again.
The Icelandic volcano has, in ONE week, destroyed all the tree-hugging, earth-saving, green-going, money HOLE devices we've been putting into place for the last DECADE...and has raised greenhouse gasses beyond any human repair for more decades to come!...so screw that....I am no longer going to shoulder the burden of any so-called man-made economic disaster, when Mother Nature has just showed us ALL who is REALLY in charge...

Who's with me!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

You can play the game or you can move. I don't see you moving anytime soon so...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Wait, it took you this long to understand that, Hahahahaha.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I am looking for a laughing smiley to insert, but cannot find one. The smileys that do exist are terrible.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

tmechanic said:


> Wait, it took you this long to understand that, Hahahahaha.


+1. Like, duh.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Err Andy...**whispers**move to Arizona.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Err Andy...**whispers**move to Arizona.


But they'll pull him over thinking he's Mexican.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> But they'll pull him over thinking he's Mexican.


I am SO for that new law!!

I love immigrants but illegal ones just have to go.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> I am SO for that new law!!
> 
> I love immigrants but illegal ones just have to go.


+eleventy billion.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Since when is it considered racist to deport illegal immigrants anyway?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> I am SO for that new law!!
> 
> I love immigrants but illegal ones just have to go.


Well my daily Mexican is perfectly legal. So don't be looking in her direction. Oh...you mean people....well, never mind.

Anyway, so I head into the FNSLSS (Freindly Not So Local Speed Shop) to burn up a store credit, and they tell me that the Ministry, in its infinite wisdom, has a new spot check programme targeting "shiny cars", so they're moving their game to cruise nights and car shows, checking for emissions violations. My likely candidates are the 86 (which is legal I think) and Klaus. Klaus WOULD be legal if he was born here in Ontario, but he wasn't, he was imported to Cali. So I wonder what interpretation of the regulations they would use for him? I COULD actually argue that the car had the cat REMOVED to comply with Ontario emissions standards for the 1979 model year. My "born Canadian" 80 did not require a cat. 

So don't you worry, those cars that drive two miles a year will be emissions compliant! Even though every daily beater of similar vintage (pre- 1988) can happily pollute with wild abandon. And let's not discuss lawnmowers, snowmobiles, dirt bikes, and winged stuff. I appreciate that they're trying to do something, but the "something" seems so annoying and futile. I think it'd be a better use of resources to get the frikkin Oxy's out of the local teenagers....

Oh, and Hi back, Brian!


And what the heck is going on in Thailand? (And I'm glad I don't teach in China, yeesh!) The world's a mess.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I get lots of comments that my car smells like race gas, or isn't running right and I have to tell them that its only because it didn't come with a catalytic converter(it might be the race cam a bit too). It seems people forget what cars smelled like 20 years ago.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree Cathy. It's all about money. I'm a fairly "green" minded person anyway, though I hate that term, and it just bugs me to no end to lay down the strictest emissions rules on the lowly "common man" who drives all of 10 miles average a day anyway. Yet we have all that other stuff you mentioned that have no emission regs to speak of, factories spewing out toxic substances, power plants burning coal without any scrubbers on the stacks, and sure, that's all ok too.

I figure, I take the extra time each day to recycle, use my composter for reduced waste, buy earth-friendly products- who gives a crap if my Corrado doesn't have a cat. I bet it would pass a sniffer test anyway, and I'll enjoy the extra 5 MPG per tank it gets because it's gone, which adds up to about....9-10 gallons of fuel saved a year, which I'd say, probably equals the effects of a cat anyway.

One of the reasons why I really don't want to move from where I am right now, no emissions tests. (at least not yet)

Brendan

Edit: Own!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Since when is it considered racist to deport illegal immigrants anyway?


What's funnier to me is that the law here in Ca. is even more direct than the one that gov. Brewer signed into law in Az., and the ignorant jackasses that make up L.A.'s city council are trying to boycott Az. (along with W. Hollywood and S.D.) Go figure. It might help if they actually *read* the law first but where is the fun in that? 

Side note: I met Joe Arpaio about an our after SB1070 was signed into law and he is one of the nicest people I've ever met (he was out here supporting Bill Hunt for O.C. Sherriff).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Reminder, Cincy sign-up page:

http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

What the...

Are we back to 35 posts per page?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah, and they ditched the quick reply box  fack!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Toss up I guess. Now where are the better smileys? 

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*???*

Wow, is this confusing.
Oh well, got a call from the customer today, I am definitely going back to Taiwan in the next couple of weeks, but the customer's commercial side hasn't issued the PO and request so I still have no idea exactly when, but it looks like no Cincy this year.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I much prefer not having to load another page just to post a reply.

That sucks Bryan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> I much prefer not having to load another page just to post a reply.
> 
> 
> Err...yeah....wtf?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

35 posts per page. 2 reasons:
1. We did it this way on ZF
2. Just killing the QR feature speeds the load time way up.


Slowly but steadily getting back to normal. 

P.S. A little birdie told me that the smilies are on the list too. Stand by...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, looks like the black car needs a fuse box.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Slowly but steadily getting back to normal.


yeah, but the old 'normal' sucked, IMO


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> What the...
> 
> Are we back to 35 posts per page?


Ok, all of the ownages are changed. Now you all have to insert a pic if you're at the top of the page! No bid deal... there's only 222 pages.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

twardnw said:


> yeah, but the old 'normal' sucked, IMO


I disagree, but that's fine. I'm liking the vB interface more and more though.

I don't understand everyone whining about the change knowing that ZF had to be ditched, esp considering how much work it is to merge all the content to a completely different format all at once. Pish-posh, I'm glad it wasn't _my_ job.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*I love AZ too..*


I don't get this new format...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> I disagree, but that's fine. I'm liking the vB interface more and more though.
> 
> I don't understand everyone whining about the change knowing that ZF had to be ditched, esp considering how much work it is to merge all the content to a completely different format all at once. Pish-posh, I'm glad it wasn't _my_ job.



that ir is quite fair. all things considered i think its gone quite smoothly- i even found the part-out thread i was looking for. sadly however i do not believe the seller has found his way back yet


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, tonight we were trying to figure out what was up with the dragway at Sparta, "where grass grows at the 1/8th mile". Seems it is available for a mere $1.25 million as a power of sale. Here it is:










Dunnville Autodrome is closed down (though I did take a picture of it from the TaylorCraft). Motorsports options keep on getting narrower here in Ontario. And Northsurveyor, welcome back! Sounds like you're a happy camper today.... I'd IM you, but I can't figure out how....

On another topic, I have a problem with my wide band acting like a narrow band, anyone got advice?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I'd IM you, but I can't figure out how....


You have IM.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> You have IM.


Hahahaha. I take it there IS no IM option yet eh?

And on the topic of forums, I ventured over to the Innovate! forum to check out about my sensor issue, and the forums are down for maintenance...wonder if they used ZF software too? No matter, there's no help to be had there tonight.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

It should have shown up in your 'settings' window, and you can set it up to notify you via pop-up too. Check the 'notifications' button at the top of the page (on the right).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Hahahaha. I take it there IS no IM option yet eh?


Look at the top of the page, just above the page numbers, next to "Welcome, punchbug".


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The IM is a PM on here, Private Message.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone know what a used MkI windshield is worth?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anyone know what a used MkI windshield is worth?



in one piece; variable with condition up to lots o' $.

if > one piece; diddly.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Look at the top of the page, just above the page numbers, next to "Welcome, punchbug".


Thanks, I found it, and once again, dialup sucks, and so do bifocals for fine print at the top of the page. Only took ten minutes to read three messages and get back here. Too many clicks....so I won;t be checking that very often. One more thing to ignore like you tube videos....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

We are all moving to a new school Cathy. Yeah it's new rooms and different desks, but at least we all got moved at once rather than plucking some poor soul from his/her reality and dropping them here among strangers. Embrace the change.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> We are all moving to a new school Cathy. Yeah it's new rooms and different desks, but at least we all got moved at once rather than plucking some poor soul from his/her reality and dropping them here among strangers. Embrace the change.


Okay, I will. But for ****s and giggles, you go read a message and get back here...and tell me how long it takes you. I will do the same. (edit:four minutes, not bad. Abuout like going to my real life mailbox)Change always menas that dialup sucks even worse. And I know you all "were on dialup once". Yeah, back when it was text based BBSs. In this day and age it's like driving a horse and buggy to downtown Toronto. I need to do it once in a while, but it's still not any faster or more enjoyable. And my horse gets freaked out and just won't go some days. Or it gets tired and needs a rest along the way, and a reminder of where it was supposed to be going. You never get timed out, do you?

And don't get me wrong. I am grateful that we have this new place to hang out. I know it was a hell of a lot of work for all concerned, and I appreciate how smoothly it's all gone.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Hi Cathy!
Yes,it's been awhile since I've been here on Vortex,I'm good,I can't figure this new format out.
I hope you got that parcel aok,I sent it before I left for Fla.
I spend most of my computer time on sailboat and NAOO sites looking at charts these days


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

northsurveyor said:


> Hi Cathy!
> Yes,it's been awhile since I've been here on Vortex,I'm good,I can't figure this new format out.
> I hope you got that parcel aok,I sent it before I left for Fla.
> I spend most of my computer time on sailboat and NAOO sites looking at charts these days


Hmmm, where did the parcel get sent? To Daun's? I'll have to ask him....and thanks eh? Sailing eh? Haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> In this day and age it's like driving a horse and buggy to downtown Toronto.


The cops in my neighbourhood still do this, and love leave giant "surprises" behind.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> What the...
> 
> Are we back to 35 posts per page?



Yes we are, which sucks, we want 53 posts per page around here.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> The cops in my neighbourhood still do this, and love leave giant "surprises" behind.


Here in the land of the Amish, we call those "Road Apples".

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Hmmm, where did the parcel get sent? To Daun's? I'll have to ask him....and thanks eh? Sailing eh? Haven't done that in a long time.


If so I haven't seen it... just three tee fury packages so far.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yes we are, which sucks, we want 53 posts per page around here.


That would be an awesome way to celebrate our 'specialness'.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

veetarded said:


> P.S. A little birdie told me that the smilies are on the list too. Stand by...


:screwy::what::sly::laugh::beer::banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> :screwy::what::sly::laugh::beer::banghead:


:screwy:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I really don't have time to go through all those pages of ownage that shouldn't be. So here goes, my job decided that because their time clock is broken I have been shorted a whole day on my paycheck. That sucks.

The good thing is it is a recon paycheck so at least we will still have our Cincy money. Either way, plans there certainly wouldn't change. This weekend we have a huge aircooled show and so I got the 76 Beetle back to running status today, pretty much changed the battery and she fired right now, even idles now, which it didn't when we parked her in Oct. So that is all good. 

Now I am going to be washing two cars tonight and tomorrow for this weekend. The 88 is going on the aircooled cruise on Saturday. I can't wait to take her out and stretch her legs before the four hour trip to Cincy. The last time I tried to take her out with a an aircooled she snapped her alternator belt so we will see how well this pans out. Either way I am sure pictures will be posted at some point.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :screwy:


Yay! _SOME_ of the smileys are back! :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hopefully the Slegato will ready at the end of this weekend. Guess it depends on how the little guy is and how the wife feels. I think the only thing missing is a good keychain for the car, something Canadian eh, but that can wait. Well, that and it doesn't have a duck, but the po cut off the tow hooks at the rear, so there isn't anything to attach one to anyway.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hopefully the Slegato will ready at the end of this weekend. Guess it depends on how the little guy is and how the wife feels. I think the only thing missing is a good keychain for the car, something Canadian eh, but that can wait. Well, that and it doesn't have a duck, but the po cut off the tow hooks at the rear, so there isn't anything to attach one to anyway.


I'll have to go looking for a keychain for ya, but the duckie is someone else's area. Some duckies are indoor duckies, and they are very much at home attached to the rearview mirror. 










Is Fraser ducking this year? (If you're ever in Memphis, stay at the Peabody, it IS pretty amazing). 

So my little green car is such a good boy. He's obsessive abut his power to weight ratio. So much so, that when I was tightening his alternator belt last night I noticed that he is self deleting metal bits (he wants to be thinner). He'd backed off one of the nuts holding his alternator housing together, to the point where there was a huge gap between it and the housing (in attempt to shed the nut). He'd already ditched that rest of them...not sure what exactly WAS holding the alternator together, now that I think of it. .:what: There are a few more on there now.


And a reminder, I am not doing much in the way of Cincy awards this year, but there will be some essential ones. Like the Carnage Award. So bring what you broke or mangled, and write up a good story to go with it. I mean, really, what else have we got to do there?:beer:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

punchbug said:


> So my little green car is such a good boy. He's obsessive abut his power to weight ratio. So much so, that when I was tightening his alternator belt last night I noticed that he is self deleting metal bits (he wants to be thinner). He'd backed off one of the nuts holding his alternator housing together, to the point where there was a huge gap between it and the housing (in attempt to shed the nut). He'd already ditched that rest of them...not sure what exactly WAS holding the alternator together, now that I think of it. .:what: There are a few more on there now.


Sounds like a case of SMS (self-machining syndrome) 
We had some brake caliper to wheel clearance issues on the race car once, and it took care of itself.

I'm stuck building a deck this weekend, but I guess thats ok since my new control arms and bushings haven't arrived from MK1Autohaus (Ebay) yet. I ordered on Apr 20th! They better be here by next weekend


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

BennyB said:


> I'm stuck building a deck this weekend, but I guess thats ok since my new control arms and bushings haven't arrived from MK1Autohaus (Ebay) yet. I ordered on Apr 20th! They better be here by next weekend


GAP next time. 2-day shipping FTW.

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

FAWKING RAIN!  (Yay for cool smileys again! )

My grass has not been mowed since last weekend, looks like rain all day today and all weekend too. 

In other news, this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4869465-I-give-you-MINI-HORSE

Brendan


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yay! _SOME_ of the smileys are back! :beer:





[email protected] said:


> These were the only smilies we had saved on the vortex server; all the other ones were linked from zeroforum.com, and they are all disabled. I will see about finding them agian though.
> 
> - Anthony


:beer:


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

who's got some chrome bumper end caps for this guy? 

a front rub strip too. Any retro-fit ideas???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

BennyB said:


> Sounds like a case of SMS (self-machining syndrome)
> We had some brake caliper to wheel clearance issues on the race car once, and it took care of itself.
> 
> I'm stuck building a deck this weekend, but I guess thats ok since my new control arms and bushings haven't arrived from MK1Autohaus (Ebay) yet. I ordered on Apr 20th! They better be here by next weekend


Well, there better not be any SMS going on...the bolts are supposed to make that less likely! And hope you get those new control arms on there. 

I am covered with petunia goo, and salt...the greenhouse was hectic and hot today. Thankfully it was more or less sunny, the plants move out faster when it's not raining. And if they don't move out soon, they just won't be moving out. Sold $600 today and billed out about $250 more to staff, and that is a good day for us.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I drove to Boston and back.

On the way back, a guy in a Volvo slowed down, honked, gave me a thumbs up, and yelled "NICE SCIROCCO!"


On the way I saw one of mah capitols! Providence, Rhode Island.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today I drove to Boston and back.
> 
> On the way I saw one of mah capitols! Providence, Rhode Island.


Damn Tim. You took the long way.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> GAP next time. 2-day shipping FTW.
> 
> Brendan


GAP takes 2 days to get to you? usually arrives next day in MD. they've always managed to impress me


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Two days here too, but that is very impressive for packages coming to the northern half of Maine. Most take a week or more.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Two days here too, but that is very impressive for packages coming to the northern half of Maine. Most take a week or more.


that is pretty good come to think about it. i am conveniently located between major shipping hubs, they still impress me. thats all im saying.


also its nice to be away from home. except the fact that i cant sleep. meh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Is it winter there?:screwy:
I sleep better away from home. Last night there were a bunch of people "breaking in the trailer" after the couch got moved into it. They were supposed to be getting stuff ready to haul to the track, but it looked to me as if beer got in the way. Sounded like that too :banghead:. Then my cat would not shut up and insisted on playing hide and seek so I couldn't lock him up. Yep, a bit tired. 
Typical Saturday morning here, iffy ceilings, rain threatening, plane and instructor reserved. I hate this part of flying, I need to do an exercise (forced approaches) with an instructor and a ceiling, and I never seem to get both. Looks like I'll have ceilings Monday, but no instructor's available, and they won't let me do forced approaches solo with a club plane. They had an "incident".


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Our kitty is FINALLY showing signs of being himself again, after another trip to the vet. By the way, giving a cat Peptol-Bismol is NOT fun. He's eating now, and we are done with the pink stuff, just normal pills which he has no issues with. He's lost 1lb since last week- not good when you are a 12lb kitty.

Today he even tried to climb the tree out back, not a great idea with a 7" incision on his belly. :screwy:

His #2's still aren't quite right. But I think he'll be ok in a few more days when he gets some more food in him.

Today I'm stopping by my Machine Shop guy's place, hopefully I'll get a ride in a 450+ hp Volvo 242. And when I return, there is a chance wrenching will commence- if the rain holds out.

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Good to hear.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Cathy,
you'll have a parcel at Daun's for Cincy,I thought I had sent it but in reality it's still sitting in my garage on the roof of my Scirocco,I talked to our friend that rented the house and had her check the garage,oops..sorry,my wife forgot to mail her's out to a friend in MN too,they are both sitting there,I appolgize for my all'stimer's.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just went to the junkyard to pick up a fusebox for the 88. They Scirocco they had a couple of weeks ago is now gone. But, now they have another one. It's a late 84, Mars Red (but repainted bright green with flames), with a 16v in it. I think someone on here picked it up cheap/free recently, they must have scrapped it. But anyway, fusebox has been procured. I'm going to head out and install it in a few minutes.

I also picked up the "Scirocco" steering wheel center, since all of my wheels have the VW logo centers in them.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I'm back, sort of. Waiting in the Miami airport on a four hour layover en route back to Philadelphia. Managed to avoid getting a sunburn until the very last day. Oh well, could be worse.

Now I have to get back home to the Scirocco and start working on my neighbor to help clean the extra bay in his garage so I can move the Scirocco in. This week it gets collector car insurance from Haggerty! Good news.

Now I have to head to Fraser's place in the Philly burbs to get the TDI vag-commed with fun goodies. 

So, what'd I miss? Are we all excited for Cincy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

northsurveyor said:


> Cathy,
> you'll have a parcel at Daun's for Cincy,I thought I had sent it but in reality it's still sitting in my garage on the roof of my Scirocco,I talked to our friend that rented the house and had her check the garage,oops..sorry,my wife forgot to mail her's out to a friend in MN too,they are both sitting there,I appolgize for my all'stimer's.


Well, you certainly don;t need to apoligise, and I'm just glad that it's not lost in the mail somewhere. Thanks again for sending that eh? That's awesome!!!

@ Lord V: Glad you kitty's doing better. Want mine? I was ready to end his ninth life last night. He'd walk on me, then scamper off when I was trying to sleep. Just because he could.

@ Joe!!! Glad you're back. We're all so apathetic that Cincy has been cancelled. :what:

@ Chris 16V: How come your yards have Sciroccos in them? My locay yard just crushes stuff right off the bat, they don't even bother letting people pick away at them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> @ Joe!!! Glad you're back. We're all so apathetic that Cincy has been cancelled. :what:


At this rate, it wouldn't surprise me. 



punchbug said:


> @ Chris 16V: How come your yards have Sciroccos in them? My locay yard just crushes stuff right off the bat, they don't even bother letting people pick away at them.


Don't get the wrong idea. It's pretty rare to see a Scirocco in a junkyard around here. It's usually just the smaller, more old-fashioned backwoods places that have them. One of the owners of this yard is apparently into old VWs, as there's also a diesel pickup in there, and some Beetles and a dune buggy in the front of the yard (that's off limits for parts).


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Is it winter there?:screwy:



it was the best pic i could find in the short time i decided to look. and i couldnt just leave it without a pic... besides thats pretty much the last time she was at home but that will be changed soon


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> it was the best pic i could find in the short time i decided to look. and i couldnt just leave it without a pic... besides thats pretty much the last time she was at home but that will be changed soon


How's that coming along, Russ?

In other news, I just picked up my wheel centers.  is all I can say about that.

And I have no power at either side of the fuse for my headlights. Thoughts?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> How's that coming along, Russ?
> 
> In other news, I just picked up my wheel centers.  is all I can say about that.
> 
> And I have no power at either side of the fuse for my headlights. Thoughts?


You have disconnected the battery. Reconnect it and retest.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Woa! Is winter back???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> You have disconnected the battery. Reconnect it and retest.


Don't I wish, eh?

It's times like these that I realize that I suck at reading wiring diagrams. 

Power is obviously getting to the fusebox, as the fuel pumps run and everything else works normally. But there's no power to the headlight fuse. I changed the fusebox and nothing has changed.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> How's that coming along, Russ?


well its going step by step. i will be bringing another 020 trans home from pa with me, i welded the motor mount back together, and finally got the bumper brackets shortened. still no holes for the bolts but thats in the works soon. then i have to order a clutch, pressure plate, some more misc gaskets and what not. then get everything back together, replace the steering bearing, repair the odometer, get some matching wheels and some new non-snow/ice tires and make it nice and purty in time for h2o. 

im hoping to find some nice material to recover/repair the seats with. unless i find some decent black corrado seats.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Don't I wish, eh?
> 
> It's times like these that I realize that I suck at reading wiring diagrams.
> 
> Power is obviously getting to the fusebox, as the fuel pumps run and everything else works normally. But there's no power to the headlight fuse. I changed the fusebox and nothing has changed.


Try your X-contact relay. The Bentley will tell you which one it is - it's job is to turn off any current-sucking devices (fan, lights, defrost) during cranking. All of these things are fed through it, which means they don't work if it's not.

DRew


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

type53b_gtd said:


> Try your X-contact relay. The Bentley will tell you which one it is - it's job is to turn off any current-sucking devices (fan, lights, defrost) during cranking. All of these things are fed through it, which means they don't work if it's not.
> 
> DRew


I assume you're talking about the load reduction relay, correct?

I just swapped it out with no changes. The parking lights come on, as do the tail lights, but no headlights.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Just went to the junkyard to pick up a fusebox for the 88. They Scirocco they had a couple of weeks ago is now gone.


 Damn, that one had a sunroof too. I should have checked mine out sooner, because I just know I'm going to need parts. Does this one have a sunroof?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Woa! Is winter back???



It never left.. :sly:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

saw lynn and her hubby mike about 4hrs ago:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> You have disconnected the battery. Reconnect it and retest.


I know you....Oh I have :beer: we will drink together ok, eh? so bring something. I have glass ready


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, that one had a sunroof too. I should have checked mine out sooner, because I just know I'm going to need parts. Does this one have a sunroof?


It does. It actually works nicely, too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, Tony, I don't drink any more....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh Tony, I don't drink any less either...:laugh: I'll be packing the "Stella" toolkit. But who knows what I'll be drinking. Maybe some Creemore Springs :beer:. It's tasting pretty good tonight.


Woohoo, it just dawned on me...TWO four day weeks in a row!!! WOOHOOOOO!!!!!! We have Monday off for the two-four weekend. You have to be a Canuck to even sort of visualize the beer and blackflies that go with that. The kid went to the track today, I imagine he'll be in fine form by now with the amount of water that fell on the track. I got to touch a Cessna, but the weather closed in as expected. So I spent a thrilling day detailing the interior of the big brown '82 instead (housework, blech). Good day for it though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> We're all so apathetic that Cincy has been cancelled. :what:


Wait, what the hell happened while I was gone? And why are there so few Sciroccans on the "coming to Cincy" signup page? _Get a move on people!_

:sly:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait, what the hell happened while I was gone? And why are there so few Sciroccans on the "coming to Cincy" signup page? _Get a move on people!_
> 
> :sly:


As I said elsewhere, everyone is being very enigmatic recently. Secretive, even. 

Oh, and welcome back btw.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait, what the hell happened while I was gone? And why are there so few Sciroccans on the "coming to Cincy" signup page? _Get a move on people!_
> 
> :sly:


Joe, I need to point out, once again, that I am Canadian. So ALWAYS assume *just a hint* of sarcasm in anything I write eh? And typically there are a lot less on the signup page than actually show up. It's merely an indication usually. BUT...where are the lifers that missed last year????:screwy:
Like Jan and Allyn and so on???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Wasn't Jan there last year? I seem to remember talking to him, sciroccojim, and Mike Smith last year. I thought it was 2008 that he wasn't there. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Joe, I need to point out, once again, that I am Canadian. So ALWAYS assume *just a hint* of sarcasm in anything I write eh? And typically there are a lot less on the signup page than actually show up. It's merely an indication usually. BUT...where are the lifers that missed last year????:screwy:
> Like Jan and Allyn and so on???


Well, we're getting our wires crossed as I too was being sarcastic. 



However, I did know that Jeff and Cindy weren't coming, I wasn't sure about Paul and Lee and I've just read something on the .org list mail about Jim Ruffi not coming, so things seemed like they were falling apart!  And what's the deal with Mikey Bee? Thankfully, I still have Metal Marc and John Worden along with my favorite Maryland peeps like Chris, Roger and hopefully Fraser. Tho, Fras is more of a PA guy these days.

The East Coast Caravan is getting thin on the ground!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> As I said elsewhere, everyone is being very enigmatic recently. Secretive, even.
> 
> Oh, and welcome back btw.


Thanks, bro. So, who is being enigmatic, exactly?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, bro. So, who is being enigmatic, exactly?


Several people. I'm not going to name names, because I don't want to point fingers. 

Oh, and Paul and Lee are out as well. As is the Princess.

Anyone heard from Raul? Or Greg? Or Nate?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, bro. So, who is being enigmatic, exactly?


He says "everyone" is Joe. It's ok, I think he got a word of the day calendar and liked "enigmatic" and has been using it a lot. :laugh:

Maybe the East Coast caravan will leave from MD and Philly and no NJ? Maybe I need to re think my plan...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I won't be there because I'll be in Taiwan, again, hopefully for the last time, this year.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> Well I won't be there because I'll be in Taiwan, again, hopefully for the last time, this year.


Balls. Another one bites the dust...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I love Cincy, but if I was in Taiwan, I think I could make the most of that with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

FYI, 400+ hp in a Volvo (@25 psi) is FUN.

Brendan

Gah, late edit for pics:


















I would have taken a phone video but I was too busy holding on for dear life. By the way, we handily smoked a guy on a sportbike of some type. :what:

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hmm, I saw Jan somewhere last year, didn't think it was Cincy somehow. Maybe I am thinking of two years ago. No matter, all the old crew needs to be there as well as the newbies. Anyone with a Scirocco really 

I gotta get ahold of StaHiMooney...he's spawned what is likely the perfect crew for a little tech procedure I need done.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> FYI, 400+ hp in a Volvo (@25 psi) is FUN.
> 
> Brendan



What the heck is THIS^^???? We have procedures on here, and in the interest of public safety, they must be followed. EVERY TIME! You can't just go making your own rules!!!!! 

??What were you thinking???



Short version: No Pic, didn't happen. 

But it also needs a MUAHAHAHAHA...that sounds like a LOT of fun!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, bro. So, who is being enigmatic, exactly?


Yep, I've heard rumblings of a few who may be there who are not signed up. If they come, be afraid. Be VERY afraid. 
I know of a few "uncertain till the last minute" types too, but we always have a few of those. I will be there even if I have to steal the boy's F350 to get there. At the moment, my wardrobe colour remains uncertain, but I seem to be eyeing up green and tan for some reason. And my toenails are still unpainted/ highlights still a "natural" hair colour. NO enigmas from my direction.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Several people. I'm not going to name names, because I don't want to point fingers.
> 
> Oh, and Paul and Lee are out as well. As is the Princess.


Hey, you try planning a wedding and then getting married the weekend before. (T-minus 6 days!) You'd be as exhausted as I am!! Bridezilla finally came out yesterday...freaked out on one of my coworkers regarding him yelling at me for taking a wine bottle from the ''wrong place'' 

Brian's uncle Shingo flew in from Japan on Friday, brought lots of goodies with him  I'll post up pictures later if I remember.

Also, fellow scirocco-holics, *i need a bit o' help.*
If someone could send me an email or PM with a picture of a wiring diagram for hooking up the radio in a mk1, that would be great. Brian switched out the radio that was in there from when I bought it from Petebee, so I'll take a picture of that too. My local auto mechanic would like it so that I can have some tunes in Glenn 

Send me a message or something if you can help!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I wasn't chastising you for your non-attendance, Amber. I was talking about the other princess.

Best of luck with the wedding, both of you. Try to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

But send cookies!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm sitting here, doing an O2 sensor swap on the ads in this TLC show I got sucked into (ER). So the attending ends up using hair wax to remove cactus spines aftre tryoing severa; other methods. HELLOOOOOOO...ask me the RIGHT way to do that...you use white glue. Anyone in this area knows that (Okay, anyone in my greenhouse class) 

Yup, I'm training the ER staff of the future. Okay, maybe just the pot growers of the future, but I can dream eh?

And a side note, CTL I will call up the image insertion characters. Who knew?

Okay show's over, back under the car I go!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm just sitting at work, printing.


----------



## TGBTG (May 3, 2010)

*Random question*

Do you know how to tell if the 16v engine in 1988 Scirocco is 1.8 or 2.0? When we bought it we were told a 1992 Passat 16v was put in it and according to my research in the US those are all 2.0. How can I tell? I started a thread asking but thought maybe someone here could give me a quicker answer. Thanks for being patient with a non-mechanic type person.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Just ordered the parts for my computer build for college.

This plus a Nvidia GTX 295 graphics card
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14656846


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Konomi said:


> Hey, you try planning a wedding and then getting married the weekend before. (T-minus 6 days!)


Congrats to Brian and Amber! Glad you two are finally tying the knot. Good times! 



TGBTG said:


> Do you know how to tell if the 16v engine in 1988 Scirocco is 1.8 or 2.0? When we bought it we were told a 1992 Passat 16v was put in it and according to my research in the US those are all 2.0. How can I tell? I started a thread asking but thought maybe someone here could give me a quicker answer. Thanks for being patient with a non-mechanic type person.


Check the engine code on the block. The PL code indicates that it is a 1.8-liter and the 9A code indicates that it is a 2.0-liter.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Congrats to Brian and Amber! Glad you two are finally tying the knot. Good times!



Thanks Joe! 

On another note, the heat and humidity here have made being outside quite miserable. I'd rather be in Calif. in 100 than be here in 87 and humid. Back to mowing the lawn.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I need to mow my lawn, too bad the rain doesn't seem to be letting up any time soon


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TGBTG said:


> Do you know how to tell if the 16v engine in 1988 Scirocco is 1.8 or 2.0? When we bought it we were told a 1992 Passat 16v was put in it and according to my research in the US those are all 2.0. How can I tell? I started a thread asking but thought maybe someone here could give me a quicker answer. Thanks for being patient with a non-mechanic type person.


You can also see the back of the block bubbles out for each cylinder, but you have to be able to see back there, most likely from underneath.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone have any tips on installing the gutter trims on a MkII? It looks like the end pieces slide in from either end, but they are part of the trim. I could definitely get one end in but I think they other end will be a problem and they don't look like they are very rugged either.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> I need to mow my lawn, too bad the rain doesn't seem to be letting up any time soon


Solution...remove lawn...fill with gravel...gain more space for car related items.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

have you seen how steep my lawn is? :laugh: that and it's only about 10x15


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Solution...remove lawn...fill with gravel...gain more space for car related items.


I like the way you think. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

twardnw said:


> have you seen how steep my lawn is? :laugh: that and it's only about 10x15


That's about right... a Scirocco is just under 14' long and 6' wide, so 10x15 gives you room to park it and still be able to open a door.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Got a lot done on the Slegato today. With any luck I can get it washed/claybared/polished and waxed this week.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> have you seen how steep my lawn is? :laugh: that and it's only about 10x15


Well, plenty of room for car-related items! You could have half a parts car in there. 

I'm going for a drive in the '68.

Pondering the purchase of a '67 Chevy too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, where the heck IS everyone? I know I've been doing light wrenching some driving, but I'm still here...did you guys/hot chicks leave for Cincy already or something?:screwy:

In car news, Purple car is a delight in the sunny weather, but her clutch isn't long for this world. I don't beat her, so hopefully I can hold off on that till the fall. Green car has failied to self repair his wide band, despite the general concept that "VWs fix themselves". So he's got a new one which I have yet to calibrate/test out. Fingers crossed that it'll be all good. 

And I was out driving and saw these...so I had to stop:



















Seems there's an antique equipment tour in the area. I'll probably toss my film camera in and do a repeat of that today on the airport run (the 'vert gets the nod for that, I need a picture of her with my petunias at school). I may go check out a few other sites today, who knows? I need and excuse to test drive Klaus, and the one spot is near a local ice-creamery...so that sounds like win-win-win.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Triple win = awesome!

I've not been on much simply due to this cold. Pretty much over it at this point, spent most of the day in the hangar yesterday doing absolutely nothing. (Well, there were a couple times throughout the day that some antique airplanes needed exercised.) Will probably try and cowl up the 172 today along with a few other hangar projects.

Oh and there's a chance I may be getting off the miserable overnight shift after this week.... yay!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Couple of late own pics posted.

Worked outside pretty much all day yesterday, which is great since it was the hottest, most humid day of the year so far. :banghead:

Got a lot planted in the garden though. Mowed the grass finally, and got the spare tranny for the Audi cleaned up. Pressure washers FTW. Though I think it took longer to get the grease off of me afterwards.

And the Lost finale was  at best. Oh well.

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah, I've been avoiding facebook so that I won't accidentally see something.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Triple win = awesome!
> 
> I've not been on much simply due to this cold. Pretty much over it at this point, spent most of the day in the hangar yesterday doing absolutely nothing. (Well, there were a couple times throughout the day that some antique airplanes needed exercised.) Will probably try and cowl up the 172 today along with a few other hangar projects.
> 
> Oh and there's a chance I may be getting off the miserable overnight shift after this week.... yay!


Okay, count the win:
1. It's sunny and hot! :thumbup:
2. Cessnas are fun to abuse, and abuse one I did, but not in a bad way.  :thumbup:
3. Purple car is great for the sunny days :thumbup::thumbup:
4. Purple car looks good with petunias :thumbup:
5. Old tractors are gonna look Sah-WEEEEETT in black and white, and I am still in love with that old '78 Canon of mine. :thumbup::thumbup:
6. Speaking of love and the late 70's, yeah, him. Seems I am an idiot and got so excited to go driving Klausie that I forgot to calibrate the new sensor (which is why the car was sitting there unused to begin with ( = small loss :banghead but the new sensor is still doing a better job that the old one. :thumbup:
7. Boost is good :thumbup:
8. Boost is, in fact, VERY good :laugh: :thumbup::thumbup: 
9. Ice cream is also good :thumbup:

10. So I am cooling down and will go get some fuel for the daily, then proceed directly to the beer fridge without passing "GO". Because beer is good. :thumbup: Oh Happy May two-four eh? :thumbup::thumbup:

If this is what retirement's like, where do I sign up?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meh, decided that the daily REALLY doesnt need fuel till tomorrow. So I'm into my kid's beer.

Win List:
11. Cold Heineken provided by your kid is a win, and sweet revenge too 

And Lord V, thanks for the proof pics, that thing looks very, very angry.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ok, just got approval from a client on the CMA buses, now I need to make sure I can get them printed before I leave for Cincy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Three seats into the Slegato, gas pedal bushing replaced, tint adhesive cleaned off rear quarter windows and ran speaker wire from the rear to the front. Tomorrow I'll finish running the spot where a stereo should go....Saw quite a few butt splices-damned po's.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Oh and there's a chance I may be getting off the miserable overnight shift after this week.... yay!


ME TOO!! I start days next Wed.

Oh and other good news!! Anna got a job offer. One of the suppliers from her old Job. The only bad thing is the 45mi commute! Good thing she drives a reasonably efficient car.

And me, I'm itching for another Golf or GTI DD. We'll see how I feel once I get the Jetta back running.


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

punchbug said:


> but her clutch isn't long for this world.


neither is pimp's.



punchbug said:


> I don't beat her


i do. throughly. remorselessly.



punchbug said:


> so hopefully I can hold off on that till the fall.


i couldn't. i'm knee-deep in it now, and it's an ugly ugly job. i remember when a clutch job would take me 4 hours. 4 hours in, and i'm ready to try and figure out how to angle the engine enough to get the tranny to clear. 

hopefully it'll be ready for the cincy haul.

cathy, when are you heading down? if there's a caravan, and the timing is right, alee and i would like to partake, if possible.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh God. There goes the neighborhood.

Do I want Klaus near the pimp at all? He's pretty impressionable. And if I take purple, hell, you'll have her turning tricks by the end of the weekend. 

As for when? Not sure of exact times, and it's likely gonna be a bit unpredictable, but Thursday likely. cholland is heading down Friday I believe, from the GTA.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh and congats on toasting a clutch eh? I recall back in the day asking you what clutch setup you used, and you said that you'd never replaced one.  Because you always grenaded the tranny first.  You must be getting old and sedate. (yeah, as if THAT would ever happen)

Edit for ownage:
In case you were wondering where the pimp's bling has been going...I have my minions out doing evil things. MUahahahaha....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Morning, y'all! I can't believe Cincy is already next Friday. 

And I love having the :thumbup: back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> cholland is heading down Friday I believe, from the GTA.


She speaks the truth.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I assume GTA = *G*reater *T*oronto *A*rea?

You still bringing the Kia, sir?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I assume GTA = *G*reater *T*oronto *A*rea?


It was either that, or Torontoland.




scirocco*joe said:


> You still bringing the Kia, sir?


You got it. And, since I'm driving down all by my lonesome, I've decided to make a stop in Cleveland to go to a little music museum they've got there.

However. Scirocco appraisal this weekend may mean insurance in the next few weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

think I'm going to try and pick up a new battery for one of the cars later this week.


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

The name is Jason. I have owned 6 Rocco's. 1 Mk1 and 3 8v's and 2 16v's. currently trying to resurrect my 86.5 16v. Been lurking and posting since the days of scirocco.org . will make it to cincy someday.........


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*new fun roads*

hey all,I havent been on in some time...I found some new fun roads though....pics coming soon..be ready to laugh and be amazed,lol


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Now I have to head to Fraser's place in the Philly burbs to get the TDI vag-commed with fun goodies.


Fraser should bring said vag-com to Cincy to reprogram my key so my keyless-entry works again


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Frasier should take a vacation in northern Maine, so I can get some Vag-Com goodies too. Nobody around here has it, and it's amazing with a baby in the house how some priorities change.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm working on a bit of a wiring project. Big Megasquirt wiring thread to come when I finish, but for now...

Observe:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I feel better about my car, what I need to do and it being so close to Cincy with you ripping all of your wiring out, Timbo.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The '69 is in pieces  More cutting tomorrow.

Taking a car apart into tiny bits is a lot of work.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

pics! :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Fraser should bring said vag-com to Cincy to reprogram my key so my keyless-entry works again





crazyaboutrocs said:


> Frasier should take a vacation in northern Maine, so I can get some Vag-Com goodies too. Nobody around here has it, and it's amazing with a baby in the house how some priorities change.


I betcha if you both ask nicely, Fraser will bring his vag-com to Cincy...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I bet he would and that would help Chris out. But with my GTI in Maine, it wouldn't do anything for me. Though I would like to see VagCom in action.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I bet he would and that would help Chris out. But with my GTI in Maine, it wouldn't do anything for me. Though I would like to see VagCom in action.


You'll have to excuse Joe. He forgot that _some_ people actually drive Sciroccos to Scirocco gatherings.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I bet he would and that would help Chris out. But with my GTI in Maine, it wouldn't do anything for me. Though I would like to see VagCom in action.


Well, maybe when I get vag-com myself, I'll meet up with you on one of my yearly Maine excursions.



Chris16vRocco said:


> You'll have to excuse Joe. He forgot that _some_ people actually drive Sciroccos to Scirocco gatherings.


Hey, as of right now I am at a 100% compliance rate for driving a Scirocco to Cincy. 3 for 3. Only after I fail can you bust chops.

:what:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

He just might loss a muffler on the way:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I betcha if you both ask nicely, Fraser will bring his vag-com to Cincy...



Oh, if Fraser brings his Vag-com to cincy, then I might drive the Audi to Cincy! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey, as of right now I am at a 100% compliance rate for driving a Scirocco to Cincy. 3 for 3. Only after I fail can you bust chops.
> 
> :what:


OK, I'll give you a hard time next weekend then. 

In other news, I fixed my headlights!!

When I changed the wiper switch a few weeks ago I plugged the dimmer switch plug in wrong. :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> He just might loss a muffler on the way:laugh:


Motherf.......... 

So Brian, have you ever driven to Cincy in a Scirocco?  :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chat


ChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChatChitChat

Chit


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey, as of right now I am at a 100% compliance rate for driving a Scirocco to Cincy. 3 for 3. Only after I fail can you bust chops.
> 
> :what:



And if you do fail, fail _spectacularly_; like *Night in Jail* type Fail.

berk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, I will stay out of this one, since this will be my 6th Cincy and two were in kias.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

what's it mean if this is my 2nd Cincy, once with a Scirocco, once without, but never in a Kia?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, maybe when I get vag-com myself, I'll meet up with you on one of my yearly Maine excursions.
> :what:


There should be no vag-commin' unless it is on Sciroccos. This is not a big open air garage for Kias. Upgrades should be lavished on good cars. Like MkIs. And MkIIs. 



> Hey, as of right now I am at a 100% compliance rate for driving a Scirocco to Cincy. 3 for 3. Only after I fail can you bust chops.


Pish posh. I have a nine year history with a 122% compliance rate. 133% if you consider the year I essentially bought the purple car. Daun's the only one with a higher compliance rate, and he doesn't live 7 hours away last time I checked. So if anyone can afford to drive a Kia it would be me. And I'm just not doing it. No way. Plus my daily Kia is eating another wheel bearing, but I digress. She's chunky, she wears things out. She can't help it that she's big boned.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well, I will stay out of this one, since this will be my 6th Cincy and two were in kias.


2/3rds success rate isn't too bad, John.

This year will be my 4th Cincy, all in Sciroccos. Hopefully, 2 years with each Scirocco.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Not bad at all. But, when you manage to come to Cincy with BOTH of your Sciroccos, and only you driving, then I will be really impressed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Not bad at all. But, when you manage to come to Cincy with BOTH of your Sciroccos, and only you driving, then I will be really impressed.


Maybe there will be an app for that before too long. You'll be able to control your vehicle remotely with your iPhone, like James Bond did with his 740i in Tomorrow Never Dies.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah. Anyway...

I hereby put forth the stipulation that this year's ultimate fail award at Cincy should carry on in it's tradition, and humbly submit Team Andy as the fair and proper recipient(s). 

I myself have not attended, in either a Scirocco or a Kia despite trying, but let it be known that Team Andy proclaimed that they would be there and as such have levied their case to the Cincy High Court, where I have not.

What say you, Cincy-goers?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I say we let the Andys slide on this one. They had a lot of things to coordinate to make it happen. And when you have a Brit who starts projects but never finishes them, and a Wookie that can't see through his own fur well enough to do anything without the Brit wiring everything up for him (a scary proposition itself), well.....you can only expect so much. 

And at least we _know_ they tried.

You, on the other hand, Will....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Pish posh. I have a nine year history with a 122% compliance rate. 133% if you consider the year I essentially bought the purple car. Daun's the only one with a higher compliance rate, and he doesn't live 7 hours away last time I checked. So if anyone can afford to drive a Kia it would be me. And I'm just not doing it. No way. Plus my daily Kia is eating another wheel bearing, but I digress. She's chunky, she wears things out. She can't help it that she's big boned.


Well, for those of us with only one Scirocco, 100% is as good as we can manage...

Also, Cathy, did you get my email about the door cards?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

C'mon. We need a court hearing complete with robe(s), wig(s), gable(s), witness(es)(hopefully with victim impact statement(s) and sentencing followed by STRICT punishment. :laugh: (effigies stripped naked, beaten and thrown into the pond face down maybe?)

...Think about it. Could be really fun, and the trial could be documented here with pics to show the whole judicial process. EPIC! 

CINCY TRAITORS!!11


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Although my Cincy Compliance History is shorter, it has always been 100% with the same Scirocco. Since 05. On to forever! 

2005









2006









2007









2008









2009









:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... This'll be my third Cincy, and I have yet to drive a Scirocco to and from in the sense of "from Home to there and then back again".
In 2008 I drove 'through' Cincy westbound in my newly purchased '79 (from Connecticut to Colorado via Ohio). It was a good time, aside from the parts falling off. Briefly leading the East Coast caravan with a speedo that was seriously inaccurate (on the low side) was *much* fun... even if I didn't actually 'know' at the time the I was doin' like 75-80.
Last year I drove my '85 *TO* Cincy for delivery to Eric, her new owner (his? Not sure gender of Hasselhoff). Returned as (mostly) PAX with Otto.
This year, I'll be driving Otto's '86.5 16v *TO* Cincy; the car is enroute to NC, which will be the new home for it (same owner). The Cincy to NC leg is being done by someone else. I will return to Colorado via Portland OR, which makes perfect sense when you consider that I'll be picking up the '78 CE that I bought almost two years ago, have not yet directly laid eyes on, and Gordy has been 'taking care of' for me (meaning; helping with pre-deal inspect, during- and post- deal movement and repairs as needed, storage... I need a mutant smiley here, "bowing down in sincere gratitude" I *could not* have gotten this car without Gordy's very generous assistance).
Net for this year; home to Cincy in one Scirocco, from Cincy by American Airlines to Portland, then there to home in a different Scirocco (but mine, at least).


Hell with it, time for another :beer:


----------



## g60rocco (May 27, 2010)

*g60*

is there any one who knows g60 conversions on how to?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@icewrenchingguy: That counts for 100%, and especially since you are doing good deeds in the mmunity by spreading the addiction. And I'm glad you're finally getting that CE. I am getting really great vibes from that one...it may be "the one", not merely "another Scirocco". See if I'm right. 

@g60 person...log into our quiet Ontario forum, there are a few g60 Roccos on there. I may actually precede you right now because they need to cook up a tech thread for g60s.

Found here: http://club53c.proboards.com

And I find this forum is booting my password out more often lately. Annoying since I have to log back in and row my way back to the page. It promises to be another humid scorcher in the greenhouse, 104*F yesterday. Looks like I can pay the bills now, so the plants that are left can die if they want. I'll try to sell them of course...maybe a big sale next week! 

So, anyone else in denial that Cincy is next weekend? It just crept up on me this year somehow.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Will, I'm with you on having a full trial for the Andys and their spreading of lies. In fact, the title of their first full-length feature should be:

*Team Andy - Episode IV: A False Hope*

:laugh:

But, you know if we have a trial at Cincy, everyone there, even Judge Daun, would get "caught up" in the joy that is the event and then the Andys would be let off the hook. So, merely an exercise in futility. But fun, nonetheless. I still support it!

@punchbug - Yeah, I realized that last night that it was coming fast! Crazy...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> @punchbug - Yeah, I realized that last night that it was coming fast! Crazy...



Coming fast huh?

Who is ready? :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Coming fast huh?
> 
> Who is ready? :beer:



I'm ready  :beer:  ... the 16v needs a few things, although it could make the trip now


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

actually woke up early for once- maybe ill even get to work on time...:sly:


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

So what sort of percentage will it give me if my car is going to Cincy without me, thanks to a couple of great people in this community?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... This'll be my third Cincy, and I have yet to drive a Scirocco to and from in the sense of "from Home to there and then back again".
> In 2008 I drove 'through' Cincy westbound in my newly purchased '79 (from Connecticut to Colorado via Ohio). It was a good time, aside from the parts falling off. Briefly leading the East Coast caravan with a speedo that was seriously inaccurate (on the low side) was *much* fun... even if I didn't actually 'know' at the time the I was doin' like 75-80.
> Last year I drove my '85 *TO* Cincy for delivery to Eric, her new owner (his? Not sure gender of Hasselhoff). Returned as (mostly) PAX with Otto.
> This year, I'll be driving Otto's '86.5 16v *TO* Cincy; the car is enroute to NC, which will be the new home for it (same owner). The Cincy to NC leg is being done by someone else. I will return to Colorado via Portland OR, which makes perfect sense when you consider that I'll be picking up the '78 CE that I bought almost two years ago, have not yet directly laid eyes on, and Gordy has been 'taking care of' for me (meaning; helping with pre-deal inspect, during- and post- deal movement and repairs as needed, storage... I need a mutant smiley here, "bowing down in sincere gratitude" I *could not* have gotten this car without Gordy's very generous assistance).
> ...


So what's your itinerary for the Portland leg of your trip?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

twardnw said:


> So what's your itinerary for the Portland leg of your trip?


I fly into PDX June 9; after that is flexible, so I'll drive around and visit a bit, make sure the '78 is good for a long drive home. Probably head for Colorado around the 15th or so?


Tyler; I can't seem to find your e-mail addy, why'nt you send me that and a phone number [ to: [email protected] ].


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yo dawg, peep mah rydez!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting factoid:

One Top Fuel 500 cubic-inch Hemi dragster engine makes more horsepower (8,000 HP) than the first 4 rows at the Daytona 500.

* Under full throttle, a dragster engine consumes 11.2 gallons of nitromethane per second; a fully loaded 747 consumes jet fuel at the same rate with 25% less energy being produced.

* A stock Dodge Hemi V8 engine cannot produce enough power to merely drive the dragster's supercharger.

* With 3000 CFM of air being rammed in by the supercharger on overdrive, the fuel mixture is compressed into a near-solid form before ignition. Cylinders run on the verge of hydraulic lock at full throttle.

* At the stoichiometric 1.7:1 air/fuel mixture for nitro methane the flame front temperature measures 7050 degrees F.

* Nitro methane burns yellow. The spectacular white flame seen above the stacks at night is raw burning hydrogen, dissociated from atmospheric water vapor by the searing exhaust gases.

* Dual magnetos supply 44 amps to each spark plug. This is the output of an arc welder in each cylinder.

* Spark plug electrodes are totally consumed during a pass. After 1/2 way, the engine is dieseling from compression plus the glow of exhaust valves at 1400 degrees F. The engine can only be shut down by cutting the fuel flow.

* If spark momentarily fails early in the run, unburned nitro builds up in the affected cylinders and then explodes with sufficient force to blow cylinder heads off the block in pieces or split the block in half.

* Dragsters reach over 300 MPH before you have completed reading this sentence.

* In order to exceed 300 MPH in 4.5 seconds, dragsters must accelerate an average of over 4 G's. In order to reach 200MPH well before half-track, the launch acceleration approaches 8 G's.

* Top Fuel engines turn approximately 20540 revolutions from light to light!

* Including the burnout, the engine must only survive 900 revolutions under load.

* The redline is actually quite high at 9500 RPM.

* THE BOTTOM LINE: Assuming all the equipment is paid off, the crew worked for free, & for once, NOTHING BLOWS UP, each run costs an estimated $1,000 per second.

*0 to 100 MPH in 0.8 seconds (the first 60 feet of the run)
*0 to 200 MPH in 2.2 seconds (the first 350 feet of the run)
*6 g-forces at the starting line (nothing accelerates faster on land)
*6 negative g-forces upon deployment of twin 'chutes at 300 MPH

An NHRA Top Fuel Dragster accelerates quicker than any other land vehicle on earth, quicker than a jet fighter plane . . . quicker than the space shuttle.

The current Top Fuel dragster elapsed time record is 4.420 seconds for the quarter-mile (2004, Doug Kalitta). The top speed record is 337.58 MPH as measured over the last 66' of the run (2005, Tony Schumacher).


----------



## crazyBUG (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for that!!! that stuff is CRAZYY:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

just booked my hotel for cincy.. wheeeee! 
but my control arms/bushings have still not arrived - 37 days later  Not absolutely necessary, but I wanted to get some new bushings in before the trip.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So, anyone else in denial that Cincy is next weekend? It just crept up on me this year somehow.


No denial here. The last item on my list - porta-john rental - was crossed off this morning. So other than mowing and dragging all my machinery out to Wilmington, I'm ready for Cincy. Three more days of work to get through....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> So what sort of percentage will it give me if my car is going to Cincy without me, thanks to a couple of great people in this community?


Well, that's either infinity percent, or sad percent...cause you aren't going.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Daun, PM headed your way.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hopefully will make an alignment appt tomorrow, for Saturday, for the Slegato. Then rotate the front tires to the rear and wash, polish, wax. That's about all I will get done on this car before Cincy. Babies sure do take up a lot of time.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been kind of away from the Vortex but the '69 is no more. 

I'm hanging on to the front floor pan and the rear quarters but if nobody snags them they'll go to become a new Kia soon too.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

at work today i was given a task that still amuses me. apparently several 09 chrysler products have Wireless Ignition Modules (WINs) that can intermittently FAIL. these wins are to be replaced with new WIN which has been redesigned to be less FAIL. after aquiring my box of WIN (which was indeed full) i removed the original WIN/fail and now the vehicle is properly bestowed with WIN. but it still wont start because the new WIN hasnt been introduced to the rest of the class, and the rest of the class will not go on until proper introductions have occured (and i get the PIN from parts- heh, WIN PIN pfft)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*punchbug* did you get the PM I sent this morning around 10?

Randall


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Interesting factoid:
> 
> * A stock Dodge Hemi V8 engine cannot produce enough power to merely drive the dragster's supercharger.
> 
> ...



i love these nhra facts- had a few teachers that would spit them out whenever someone started talking about "high hp" street cars, which was fairly often. am curious though if that stock hemi comment was about the new "hemi" or the original. 

also, amsterdam, you have a studebaker?!?!? thats awesome- my grandfather had a gran tourisimo when they moved to cali and a couple others throughout his younger years- pics please!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Whelp, wedding is in less than 48 hours. It's commin' quick. Tomorrow will be a busy day. I gave Glenn a bath today, so he was nice and shiney. Amber's mom came up from California and rode in her Scirocco for the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Whelp, wedding is in less than 48 hours. It's commin' quick. Tomorrow will be a busy day. I gave Glenn a bath today, so he was nice and shiney. Amber's mom came up from California and rode in her Scirocco for the first time. :thumbup:


Break a leg to both of you!!! Hope all goes well and you both have the best day of your lives!!

Anna and I have finally picked venues for our wedding.


OH BTW!!! I have campsites reserved for you campers!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Only three and a half days of work before Cincy! Good times... :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

woody16v said:


> i love these nhra facts- had a few teachers that would spit them out whenever someone started talking about "high hp" street cars, which was fairly often. am curious though if that stock hemi comment was about the new "hemi" or the original.
> 
> also, amsterdam, you have a studebaker?!?!? thats awesome- my grandfather had a gran tourisimo when they moved to cali and a couple others throughout his younger years- pics please!





a friend and i inherited a 32 that is nearly all origianl and sitting in a barn under a car cover for who knows how long. 

i planned on being pretty much done with it by now, but after doing more research we found out how rare this car is, so we held off on putting any more work into it and changning anything on the car. in the barn from which we tragged it out of, there is still a good sized pile of spare parts that i plan to go back and get. i don't think i will ever have the money and time to do this car justice, i had planned and just lumping a spare toyota four runner engine i had laying around, but again, after we found out how rare it is, i just don't want to do anything but see this car restored by a professional, so it may end up in someone elses hands in the next few years. still unsure what i will do, but whatever i decide it will be for the better of the car. we shall see.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Only three and a half days of work before Cincy! Good times... :thumbup:



I'm on vacation NOW, and I'm ready for Cincy NOW!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like some Longitudinal folks from Columbus might stop by Cincy sometime on Saturday. Perhaps a UrQ among them....


Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

^^ :sly: 

I mean, not to be a d*ck or anything but Cincy is not an open invitation to anyone off the street.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> a friend and i inherited a 32 that is nearly all origianl and sitting in a barn under a car cover for who knows how long.
> 
> i planned on being pretty much done with it by now, but after doing more research we found out how rare this car is, so we held off on putting any more work into it and changning anything on the car. in the barn from which we tragged it out of, there is still a good sized pile of spare parts that i plan to go back and get. i don't think i will ever have the money and time to do this car justice, i had planned and just lumping a spare toyota four runner engine i had laying around, but again, after we found out how rare it is, i just don't want to do anything but see this car restored by a professional, so it may end up in someone elses hands in the next few years. still unsure what i will do, but whatever i decide it will be for the better of the car. we shall see.


Hanging around people who restore these pre-war cars I'm very happy you decided to keep it original. Get it running/moving and it will be worth a ton more than just having a chassis. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> a friend and i inherited a 32 that is nearly all origianl and sitting in a barn under a car cover for who knows how long.


wow man! i had the 50's bullet-nose picture in my mind, so i googled 32 studebaker, and was very delighted with what i found. that's a cool find indeed! it would be nice to see


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

so, anything semi-exciting happening this evening?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Naw, just drooling over a J20 on craigslist.


Not this one but you get the picture...running out of VW content.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

that is a thing of beauty


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I like it too!! I also like the 32 Stude discussed on the last page! Cool vehicles!! I really wish I had the space for more, and the time to work on them!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> so, anything semi-exciting happening this evening?


Well, Amber and Brian will be busy I bet....but not as busy as they'll be getting tonight

Congrats on the big day and hope it all runs smoothly!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I bet they will both be looking beautiful in a couple of hours!! Not that they usually aren't, but you know.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I prefer the FC to the J models, but that's just me.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, Amber and Brian will be busy I bet....but not as busy as they'll be getting tonight
> 
> Congrats on the big day and hope it all runs smoothly!




Thanks Cathy! I'm slowly evolving from calm and collected as I've been for the past 3 years since we've been engaged to nervous wreck. I'm glad there are only 35 some people attending. If we had a large wedding, I'd probably pass out at the alter. 

It's supposed to be 90 out and sunny today, so we'll all be roasting in our black tuxes as we get photos taken. Blah.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Rocco_crossing said:


> I bet they will both be looking beautiful in a couple of hours!! Not that they usually aren't, but you know.


So wait, you think Brian looks beautiful?:what:

I mean, not that there's anything _wrong_ with that......

Anyway, good luck and congrats Brian and Amber!:beer:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Amsterdam087 said:


> vroooom pshhht.


Don't tease me,Pssccchhhttttt.
jh block,Aba head,turbo,mega squirt.
ASF tranny for the highway.
I love it when people ask me is that a Scirocco?Then they say a family member had one.
Boy those were the days.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris, she's a woman. They say stuff like that. I keep telling my wife our son is not "beautiful," but she doesn't listen. They don't get it that guys aren't beautiful. She posted pics of him on FB yesterday, and three of the six women commenting said he was beautiful. Uggggh! :banghead:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So wait, you think Brian looks beautiful?:what:
> 
> I mean, not that there's anything _wrong_ with that......
> 
> Anyway, good luck and congrats Brian and Amber!:beer:


Hey, it's a compliment, one way or another! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Either way both of you have fun today. Don't let anything stress you out and if anything get silly and have fun. That way you will always have fun memories of today.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> ^^ :sly:
> 
> I mean, not to be a d*ck or anything but Cincy is not an open invitation to anyone off the street.



True; we really should endeavor to keep the riff-raff away.


Hmm... gee, I sure will miss seeing you all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Chris, she's a woman. They say stuff like that. I keep telling my wife our son is not "beautiful," but she doesn't listen. They don't get it that guys aren't beautiful. She posted pics of him on FB yesterday, and three of the six women commenting said he was beautiful. Uggggh! :banghead:


So true. I always knew Rhett was actually a woman.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

83mk2scirocco said:


> Please tease me!
> 
> Pssccchhhttttt.
> jh block,Aba head,turbo,mega squirt.
> ...


There, FTFY 

And I don't envy you that tuxedo nataku! 

Anybody know how to get ahold of EClown?

As for men, there ARE beautiful men, some of them being on this very list. But their beauty is from within, as it is with true beauty in either gender. As a mother, I would never describe my son as beautiful. Waterfall on the other hand.....


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Chris, she's a woman. They say stuff like that. I keep telling my wife our son is not "beautiful," but she doesn't listen. They don't get it that guys aren't beautiful. She posted pics of him on FB yesterday, and three of the six women commenting said he was beautiful. Uggggh! :banghead:



Ahem, I am not a woman, it was just the easiest way to say that.

Amber sent me a pic, WOW she sure looks great!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Ahem, I am not a woman, it was just the easiest way to say that.
> 
> Amber sent me a pic, WOW she sure looks great!!


Hey, I never said you were a woman! Don't know why I got quoted on that one. :what:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Slegato is washed and polished. Did some touch up paint and when it dries, it wax time. Found something "odd" at the passenger front wheel that I need to check out. Seems there is a bit of play there.

And it appears to be the ball joint. I can move the wheel front to back about 1/2." Oddly, the balljoint doesn't move when pressing from underneath.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So the Scirocco has an issue. I've always been able to tell when wheel bearings are going, because I could hear them. This one, I don't know. Wheel on ground, pointed straight ahead. I can grab the front and rear of the tire, halfway up and move wheel forward and backward. Can't do it, or not noticeable when wheel is turned. I thought it was the ball joint, so I swapped it out and it still does it. Checked drivers side and it does not do this. Neither does the other Scirocco on either wheel. When jacked up, I can't see or feel anything wrong. No play in the bearing either. This is odd.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Control arm bushings? 

Maybe the control arm mounting bolt came loose...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So the Sicrocco has an issue. I've always been able to tell when wheel bearings are going, because I could hear them. This one, I don't know. Wheel on ground, pointed straight ahead. I can grab the front and rear of the tire, halfway up and move wheel forward and backward. Can't do it, or not noticeable when wheel is turned. I thought it was the ball joint, so I swapped it out and it still does it. Checked drivers side and it does not do this. Neither does the other Scirocco on either wheel. When jacked up, I can't see or feel anything wrong. No play in the bearing either. This is odd.




Sounds more like control arm bushings or ball joints.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Bolts were tight, but I am going to recheck. Guess I need to check the bushings too. Never thought of that.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Inner tierod? As I mentioned on the list. If I have the geometry of your description correct anyways.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> True; we really should endeavor to keep the riff-raff away.
> 
> 
> Hmm... gee, I sure will miss seeing you all.



This has been floating out there a while; I am amazed that no one has yet stomped all over it regarding the whole "riff-raff" bit; that is, am it referring to me or to you?


I regard this as a good Cincy omen, in that ya's all too busy making cars happy-shiny to be dragged into interwebby splitting of hairs, and thence-after picking sides.


I am having complications and delays... but still about 98+% to be there, and on time.


 or  , either way it's :beer: :30.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> I am having complications and delays... but still about 98+% to be there, and on time.
> 
> 
> or  , either way it's :beer: :30.


Perhaps my car is upset that I'm not the one driving her to Cincy, deciding to throw a hissy and shred a nearly new power steering belt:sly::sly:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Inner tierod? As I mentioned on the list. If I have the geometry of your description correct anyways.



My father in law is coming over tomorrow afternoon and with one of us watching and the other moving the wheel we'll figure it out. Now if I can get parts in time....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I posted a Cincy Buy/Sell thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4904382-FS-or-Wanted-at-Cincy&p=66000489#post66000489

Figured I would put in the classifieds since it involves selling stuff-don't want to piss off anyone having it in here.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> Perhaps my car is upset that I'm not the one driving her to Cincy, deciding to throw a hissy and shred a nearly new power steering belt:sly::sly:


quite possible... she did toss a belt, but it was the crank-W/P (relay)- A/C. I can and do live most happily without P/S, but without ALT (offa the A/C offa the crank) I only get as far as battery.


I will be outta my way nice to her tomorrow though, just in case.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> ^^ :sly:
> 
> I mean, not to be a d*ck or anything but Cincy is not an open invitation to anyone off the street.


It's someone you know Daun and has been to Cincy before- Johnathan in Columbus. I wasnt just randomly inviting people, I know better. 

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Next week at this time we'll be getting ready for the ice cream cruise!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Next week at this time we'll be getting ready for the ice cream cruise!


Yep!

That also means that next week at this time Cincy will almost be over.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn you two!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Lets not start the PCD just yet. I'm still angry that I can't make it. Heck, I'm just angry this morning, work didn't end well and that just wound my spring!! At least I only have one more shift of nights. Then, I can see if having a regular sleep schedule helps my mood and the job go better. If not I will be job hunting (my own choice) again.

A little Red Stag outta help my mood.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Is this page EVAR going to END???????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nope, never ever. 

Sing along kiddies:
"It is the page that has no end,
and it goes on and on my friend.
We got spoiled with 15, not knowing what it was
and now we'll go on posting here, forever, just because....
it is the page that has no end...."



Anyway, yesterday I got some Cincy prep done. USDs are in my wallet, Joe's parts payment was also sourced (it'll be a Cathy's Taster's Pack if that's okay) and there was some "payment" left over for me to enjoy in the Ohio sun. I think it was a nice day for flying, I flew for an hour but couldn't see a damned thing the whole time.....:sly: At least they didn't throw any "unusual attitudes" at me. Of more importance was that I logged about three hours of Klausie driving.  The new O2 sensor is working just fine. I lined up my "website" which as usual will be on the front porch. Gotta crank up the hardness of the back suspension to deal with all this weight! (And yeah, both candidates have Koni yellows, so that doesn't mean I've decided yet, but I'm packing green and tan t shirts. Almost had the decision made FOR me by a rusted out Sunfire yesterday, THAT would have been a bad mashup and I would have been a very unhappy girl)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Nope, never ever.
> 
> Sing along kiddies:
> "It is the page that has no end,
> ...



"...and it goes on and on my friend.
some people started posting here, not knowing what it was
and now we'll go on posting here, forever, just because....
it is the page that has no end...." 


We need some Scirocco content on the top of the page people....


EDIT!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh my GOD this is a long page.....oh, ....wait...a...minute....:sly: this IS a new page!!!! :laugh:
My work here is done.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL! Nice work Cathy. hehe.

Well.... I managed to sneak out of work a whole two hours early last night (@ 4 AM!) so am also up a little early this morning. The good news? I don't have to go back to work until after Cincy! The better news is that when I do, I won't be on the overnight shift.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

LOL thanks Cathy! Helped my mood slightly.

A pic of the old beater pick-em-up truck. I think its still on the road too, I put a motor and tranny in this beast before it was suitable to be driven.










Sorry, ran across pics of it the other day and kinda missed it. This was my first major endeavor in rebuilding.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> LOL! Nice work Cathy. hehe.
> 
> Well.... I managed to sneak out of work a whole two hours early last night (@ 4 AM!) so am also up a little early this morning. The good news? I don't have to go back to work until after Cincy! The better news is that when I do, I won't be on the overnight shift.



Cool. Two more days for me. And congrats on the shift change.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Well, Amber and Brian will be busy I bet....but not as busy as they'll be getting tonight
> 
> Congrats on the big day and hope it all runs smoothly!


Thanks everyone for the warm wishes! It was such a wonderful day, but honestly it just felt like we were playing dress-up and taking cool pictures all day! Everything turned out GREAT, and it feels fantastic to finally be Mrs. Amber Person 

Pictures won't be up for a while, and let me tell you...there are A LOT. Love you all! Now...should I eat some leftover wedding cake for breakfast? Hm...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Konomi said:


> Now...should I eat some leftover wedding cake for breakfast? Hm...


Of course! It's right up there with leftover pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay everyone, here's the only picture that I have so far of the wedding festivities  More to come in a week or so when I have a big compilation...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> USDs are in my wallet, Joe's parts payment was also sourced (it'll be a Cathy's Taster's Pack if that's okay) and there was some "payment" left over for me to enjoy in the Ohio sun.


Delicious! Very excited, Cathy!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

And congratulations to Brian and Amber! I'm not even one year in on my marriage, and it still ranks as the best decision I've ever made!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Control arm bushings?
> 
> Maybe the control arm mounting bolt came loose...



And Chris and Brian nailed it. Control arm bushing was bad-the rear one:








It was really bad. Now I am off to wax my Slegato....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

so sad, parts4vws is closing


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Konomi said:


> Okay everyone, here's the only picture that I have so far of the wedding festivities  More to come in a week or so when I have a big compilation...


Congrats you two! You both look great!

We had our wedding outdoors too, also with a small group, it turned out perfect.

I remember it feeling the same way. Get all dressed up, say some stuff, then take a bunch of pictures and pig out.

And yes, eat wedding cake for breakfast. We tried to save the top by freezing it for our anniversary, and it got all stale and yucky.  Which sucked because our cake was really really good- my advice, just get another cake for your 1-year and eat up the wedding cake now. 

Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> so sad, parts4vws is closing


noooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> my advice, just get another cake for your 1-year and eat up the wedding cake now.
> 
> Brendan



X2 !!!


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

I might be picking up 2 '82 sciroccos for 3 grand! Exciting, I know


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Waxing done and then the final touch:








And the Slegato, not a great pic. 









Took her for a little test drive. Shifting is loose, but an easy fix. Steering is a little squirrely. I am going to swap the mismatched front tires (thanks po) for the rears and see how it is then. It's bad enough that if that doesn't do it I'll bring the 16V to Cincy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> so sad, parts4vws is closing


No, no, oh no, please no.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Konomi said:


> Okay everyone, here's the only picture that I have so far of the wedding festivities  More to come in a week or so when I have a big compilation...


Congratulations!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> my advice, just get another cake for your 1-year and eat up the wedding cake now.
> 
> Brendan


Good advise!! Anna and I will consider this...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Konomi said:


> Okay everyone, here's the only picture that I have so far of the wedding festivities  More to come in a week or so when I have a big compilation...


Congrats from us!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Congrats you two! You both look great!
> 
> We had our wedding outdoors too, also with a small group, it turned out perfect.
> 
> ...



Thanks! We're definitely doing it that way. I won't eat cake/leftovers after it's sat for more than a couple days anyway, so a year would definitely be a no-go.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Re: Wedding photo- "lucky man" says it all. Congrats you two.


berk
pine'n for the fjords...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hooray for working today  le sigh, at least it means I can go to Cincy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I think a rainy day like today is perfect for having pho for lunch though


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

AND they're open. I'll probably end up at the Asian mall today. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

no answer at the Pho place near work 

gonna have to drive down there and see, hopes aren't high though


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Darn...I hope they're open. It's still early.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

they were open, and it was damn good soup.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sciroccos!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

where?!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sciroccos!


I want one!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I want one!


Ohhh, ja ja, me too!! I vant vone!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So last night just before taking the Slegato for a test drive, I was checking all the lights. With low beams, all is good. But when I switch to high beams I can hear the fuel pump buzzing. Odd. Now the po also wired a relay to the high beams on the outer headlights, but not inners (????WTF???) and ran the power from the alternator and signal from passenger wire. The driver's highbeam wire? He cut. That's it, just cut it. %[email protected]*$#*$ pos!
So now that I am pissed off. Any thoughts on the buzzing? Maybe not getting enough power? Maybe time for a 90Amp alternator?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> AND they're open. I'll probably end up at the Asian mall today. :thumbup:


funny you should mention thet- the folks and i made a trip to a couple asian markets on the other side of baltimore. it was pretty nice, picked up some indo ramen (the best kind i think) and some other misc stuff. next trip down there will be with specific goals in mind as far as picking up things you cant find in normal stores. but its always fun to check out the asian markets. dried fish products make me chuckle still, and my old roomates words "white people wont like that" still serve as a fine caution when testing the spicyness of certain foods


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My tv just died.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neato car time at work:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW Timbo!!! Nice.


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, my name is Scott. I have a 1983 1.7l Scirocco that doesnt run. But it looks so pretty sittin there!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/1767083213.html

Holy baby JESUS this guy is asking a lot for this rocco..... Id pay him maybe $1500? Depending on miles and all lol


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Soooo...everybody must be getting pretty pumped for Cincy, right??? Brian and I are super upset that we can't go, but, well...you know, we ARE newlyweds 

What kind of last-minute prep is everyone doing?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

white_boii said:


> Hi, my name is Scott. I have a 1983 1.7l Scirocco that doesnt run. But it looks so pretty sittin there!


Hi Scott. Tell us more about the 'rocco and yourself.

Clues as to why it doesn't run?

Pics? (Rule #1!)

Welcome.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Cincy is just a few days away. I somehow am not feeling the major excitement, and that scares me. Add that to the official news that parts4vws.com is now a memory....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

went and had some fun this weekend


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Cincy is just a few days away. I somehow am not feeling the major excitement, and that scares me. Add that to the official news that parts4vws.com is now a memory....


I don't want to perpetuate negative thoughts, but I kinda feel the same way. I think because a lot of the regulars have dropped out it sorta makes me depressed. Though if I didn't live so close, we probably wouldn't be making it this year either. But Laura and I are really looking forward to it, for anything, it's really the only vacation we can afford to take this year.

No fear though, I know that it will still be a great time, and I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the folks that can make it this year.

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Finally got around to re-doing my signature. This post is only to make sure it shows up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Finally got around to re-doing my signature. This post is only to make sure it shows up!



Fifty Canadian Tire Dollars for your Jeep 4.0 opcorn:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I don't want to perpetuate negative thoughts, but I kinda feel the same way. I think because a lot of the regulars have dropped out it sorta makes me depressed. Though if I didn't live so close, we probably wouldn't be making it this year either. But Laura and I are really looking forward to it, for anything, it's really the only vacation we can afford to take this year.
> 
> No fear though, I know that it will still be a great time, and I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the folks that can make it this year.
> 
> Brendan



You guys are nuts. :screwy:

This is going to be one of the greatest Cincy gathering evAr. :thumbup::beer:

New people are going to be there.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> You guys are nuts. :screwy:
> 
> This is going to be one of the greatest Cincy gathering evAr. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> New people are going to be there.


Them thar regulars are going to be upset to have missed it. 

Even if I am showing up in a Kia.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

some of us that show up are pretty irregular too... :screwy:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd venture to say that all of us are a bit "irregular".

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I'd venture to say that all of us are a bit "irregular".
> 
> Brendan


 
This is almost too good to pass up... I mean; with only a little effort I could drop-kick this thread way the hell outta the atmosphere on some "irregular" vs. "regular" Emily Litella -style tangent (ref: see Gilda Radner [RIP] and Roseanne Roseannadanna), octane ratings and engine's requirements for such, stir up the whole 8v [ie; 8v low compression] vs. 16v [ie; 16v high compression] partisanship, RON vs. MON scales, the whole "Ethanol; Threat or Menace?" controversy, timing issues vis-a-vis the "rhythm method", lead, Av-gas, water injection, und so weiter. 


But I have other things I need to get done, so... 


Never mind. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Sold! Just so I can see what $50CT looks like!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

So cholland_, does your Golf have a nickname? Can I call it Aughtie? 

:laugh:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Them thar regulars are going to be upset to have missed it.
> 
> *Even if I am showing up in a Kia.*


 that is the reason why I'm not going this year


----------



## white_boii (Apr 23, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> Hi Scott. Tell us more about the 'rocco and yourself.
> 
> Clues as to why it doesn't run?
> 
> ...


 Well, just picked her up the other day, ran fine next day, doesnt run now. It is a fuel issue, hoping it to be the relay. Otherwise its the wiring to the pump. We will see tomorrow when i get the relay, hopfully it will run for more than a day. And as for the pics...here is my Blurple beast!


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Granitethewolf said:


> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/1767083213.html
> 
> Holy baby JESUS this guy is asking a lot for this rocco..... Id pay him maybe $1500? Depending on miles and all lol


 It's a sign of the times. As they get more and more rare, the price will go up to stupid levels. You can blame eBay for it mostly. Once the ABA is in ours, it's going to be auctioned off. 



vwdaun said:


> Cincy is just a few days away. I somehow am not feeling the major excitement, and that scares me. Add that to the official news that parts4vws.com is now a memory....


 We'll be in about 1200hrs on thursday. 



Mtl-Marc said:


> Fifty Canadian Tire Dollars for your Jeep 4.0 opcorn:


 What's that in USD, bout tree fitty?  



white_boii said:


> Well, just picked her up the other day, ran fine next day, doesnt run now. It is a fuel issue, hoping it to be the relay. Otherwise its the wiring to the pump. We will see tomorrow when i get the relay, hopfully it will run for more than a day. And as for the pics...here is my Blurple beast!


 There are some really good Mk1 and 2 guys up your way.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

ROBZUK said:


> What's that in USD, bout tree fitty?


 
The equivalent of pocket lint and a couple of pennies.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Sold! Just so I can see what $50CT looks like!


 It's a big stack.  




ROBZUK said:


> What's that in USD, bout tree fitty?


 1:1 these days.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> 1:1 these days.


 It's true. I know because I review our company's exchange rate fluctuations on our Canadian and European businesses.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> So cholland_, does your Golf have a nickname? Can I call it Aughtie?
> 
> :laugh:


 Joe, you can call it whatever you want... but I normally call it '****box'


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

white_boii said:


> Well, just picked her up the other day, ran fine next day, doesnt run now. It is a fuel issue, hoping it to be the relay. Otherwise its the wiring to the pump. We will see tomorrow when i get the relay, hopfully it will run for more than a day. And as for the pics...here is my Blurple beast!


 Looks decent in the pic.  

The relay is a somewhat common failure, although the pumps are known to go with some frequency. Case in point, the pump in my '86 died a couple weeks ago. Just the excuse I need to take the car off the road for a full resto.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

le sigh, really wish I could drive to Cincy again


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

PIcture from the weekend greenhouse run...the boy forced me to drive it, and it DOES make a hellish sound at WOT 










From the weekend before, THIS is a better way to go topless, but either one is acceptable: 










One more sleep for me. I'm still in denial. I just don;t feel it yet. I will when I finish packing tonight ...too much "work for where I work" to do first.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm right there with you Cathy, seems that because I am trying to get out of town in a hurry more things are going wrong with this project. Now, I'm waiting on a couple rolls of vinyl to come in via UPS, gotta print 2 of them, then I'm technically clear of duties pre-cincy. Just gotta get there


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

not going to lie im looking forwared to cincy being over and done with, 
how many threads do we really need about one gtg?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm so angry!! Scirocco is running great, oil pressure is good contrary to what the sensor/buzzer was telling me. And I'm not able to load up and come.  But I'm getting the itch to camp


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> not going to lie im looking forwared to cincy being over and done with,
> how many threads do we really need about one gtg?


 ever notice in the PNW forum how many threads we end up with about Leavenworth and all the different groups of people coming from different directions?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I look at it this way. 

Cincy is most likely the most Sciroccos to ever be in once place since they left the factory. It's kind of a big deal.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

meh, 
would be ever more interest im sure if it was an open invite. 


and yeah tyler i do notice all those threads, but ray usually does a good job of locking them up.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

anyways, not trying to rain on anyones parade, enjoy your cincy gtg! :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


> meh, would be ever more interest im sure if it was an open invite.


 Well, if you have a Scirocco, it is an open invitation. And if you don't like Cincy threads, well then why are you posting in one?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, if you have a Scirocco, it is an open invitation. And if you don't like Cincy threads, well then why are you posting in one?


 Ahem.... 

Joe, this is the general chit-chat thread, not one of the Cincy threads....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

^those are some sexy wheels


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's true. I know because I review our company's exchange rate fluctuations on our Canadian and European businesses.


 Your company checks the exchange rate of Canadian Tire $?? 
So what's the exchange rate for Mallow Money?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Your company checks the exchange rate of Canadian Tire $??
> So what's the exchange rate for Mallow Money?


 The exchange rate for Canadian Tire Dollars with actual Canadian Dollars is 1:1  

Never argue about money with a bean counter, they are always right.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> not going to lie im looking forwared to cincy being over and done with,
> how many threads do we really need about one gtg?


 
Someone got up on the wrong foot this morning?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Ahem....
> 
> Joe, this is the general chit-chat thread, not one of the Cincy threads....


 

my point exactly! he thought this was another cincy thread!  


and it has been posted more than once, that cincy is not an open invite to everyone. even in this thread, which is not a cincy thread. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Someone got up on the wrong foot this morning?


 


an everyday occurance as of late. :laugh:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


> meh,
> would be ever more interest im sure if it was an open invite.


 Well, that all depends on your interpretation of "open invite." Its open to people that fit certain Scirocco parameters.  I sometime wonder how I've made it to as many as I have.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> an everyday occurance as of late. :laugh:


 you guys coming into your busy season out there in Yakanistan?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

the warehouse i work at we picked up 7 HUGE walmart D.C.'s (distrobution centers) where they store a TON of our product and them ship it out to all the east coast market stores there. there really hasn't been a "slow time" yet, since harvest last year i have worked six days a week (august 09) and someimtes seven. there really is no end in sight, well, until we run out finally of last years crop, but that is just in time for this years crop to be picked, so we essentially are starting all over again, and we are even talking about picking up more walmart DC's, so its not going to get any easier for a long time. if ever. 

in this economy i shouldn't be complaining, id rather be bitching about working too much than having to find work every month, so there is a silver lining. just hard to stay positive when you don't get much time away for yourself. :beer:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I hear ya, good to be busy, but definitely sucks not having any time to yourself, I imagine your wife-to-be doesn't like it a ton either, Jen has definitely voiced her complaints about our busy season, which comes to an end TODAY!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice man, enjoy it! 

and yeah, she isn't thrilled about it, but her father did the same thing for many years so she does at least understand. we try to go to lunch and do little stuff together as often as we can so that helps.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The Slegato is out! Got it aligned today, but it's still not right at 60 or so and above. I'll have to swap a different set of tires when I get back and if that's not it then look into the steering rack and u-joints. But, the 16V is packed and ready to go.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Shouldn't you try changing the wheels/tires before ruling the car out?:screwy: 

And do you still want me to go to the junkyard to grab those sunroof parts?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

No, I'll worry about the roof later. I did consider that. But then there was the whole, go back and buy a stereo and four speakers, install them and hope all is well. Plus the stuff to do around here and the baby. Baby takes up a lot of time, just you wait....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


> my point exactly! he thought this was another cincy thread!
> 
> 
> and it has been posted more than once, that cincy is not an open invite to everyone. even in this thread, which is not a cincy thread. :laugh::laugh:


 In my defense, the chit chat thread can be about anything. And this time of year, yes the Scirocco forum does go a little Cincy-mad. 

But in any case, you do know you are invited to Cincy, right? I mean, if I can go to a PNW VW GTG, then you can come to Cincy, right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Pretty quiet in here tonight...just put away laundry mountain and I still have to set a test and sort tools. But I'm getting there. No tail wagging yet though. It WILL be sweet not working Friday though, but it would have been an easy enough day..."beach day", the kids are telling me.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

just got off the phone with Scirocco*Joe  He was going to try and help me out by picking up some NW brews at his local beer place, but alas, they did not have any of the beers I am wanting to bring. So, I will pack it in my luggage 

Thanks for trying Joe!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> just got off the phone with Scirocco*Joe  He was going to try and help me out by picking up some NW brews at his local beer place, but alas, they did not have any of the beers I am wanting to bring. So, I will pack it in my luggage
> 
> Thanks for trying Joe!


 Wrap them up individually in socks or something. You don't want the glass bottles anywhere near each other (natch) to avoid breakage of the brewskis.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah, socks, and then wrapped in t-shirts


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Car is pretty well packed. All that's left to do is grab the tripod mount for my camera and pack the bags and computer bag.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I have yet to pack anything, just waiting for the damn printer


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The Slegato is out!


 OK, so it's two Slegato's for 2011 then! 
-Dan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> ^those are some sexy wheels


 
Totally :thumbup: I'd like me a set of those.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

MrPill said:


> OK, so it's two Slegato's for 2011 then!
> -Dan


 She looks pretty good now too. Well from a short distance anyway.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Amsterdam087 said:


> meh,
> would be ever more interest im sure if it was an open invite.


 Not really. We had a few more people, but there were a LOT more non-Sciroccos. And that started leading to some undesirable people traipsing around private property. So the open invite thing isn't gonna happen.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> just got off the phone with Scirocco*Joe  He was going to try and help me out by picking up some NW brews at his local beer place, but alas, they did not have any of the beers I am wanting to bring. So, I will pack it in my luggage
> 
> Thanks for trying Joe!


 Yeah, sorry about that, Tyler. Twelve of those Rogue 750mLs would have been OVERKILL. But hey, at least we tried. Good talking to you. :thumbup: 



Chris16vRocco said:


> Wrap them up individually in socks or something. You don't want the glass bottles anywhere near each other (natch) to avoid breakage of the brewskis.


 Not to mention what his luggage will smell like afterwards. Eeewwwwwww. 

Here is a. :beer: for Cathy in the hopes that Thursday speeds by so we all can start the tails a-waggin! 

The goods news is that Cincy has officially started, as some folks like Chuck have already left. Let the games being! 

Sorry Amsterdam, still chit chatting about Cincy...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, the last print job is running, that means I am clearing out of work. My flight leaves Portland in 10 hours, will be in Ohio in 17


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The Slegato is out! Got it aligned today, but it's still not right at 60 or so and above.


 Try just swapping the teardrops on for the trip? I mean, there's this interior....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Amsterdam, you might as well skip this post too. 

My tail is now wagging. The yard is mowed, two Sciroccos are at Cincy, the third was there for a bit but is now in temporary custody of a friend 'til Friday, when it will arrive for the weekend. The fourth is staying home due to a dead fuel pump. All I have to do now is pack some clothes / air mattress etc, and fly the 172 over tomorrow. I should be there around lunchtime if all goes well.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Try just swapping the teardrops on for the trip? I mean, there's this interior....


 That's what I'm saying... 

I've never seen a Slegato before, actually.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm sitting here at work. Have to hang around while the floor cleaning crew strips and waxes the store.... It's kinda weird being here so late. 

So I'm repairing my driver's side door panel. The carpet part seperated from the outter panel. I used 3M Plastic and emblem adhesive to repair it. I used some nearby hub bearings, and some C-clamps (not as clamps though!) as weights.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, safe trips to everyone who's hitting the road to Mecca. I'll be heading out after work today, so I won;t be on here much but for a quick looksee.....so see you all there. And don't forget to throw in your carnage award stuff eh? We can all stand a good laugh...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> My tail is now wagging. The yard is mowed, two Sciroccos are at Cincy, the third was there for a bit but is now in temporary custody of a friend 'til Friday, when it will arrive for the weekend. The fourth is staying home due to a dead fuel pump. All I have to do now is pack some clothes / air mattress etc, and fly the 172 over tomorrow. I should be there around lunchtime if all goes well.


 WOO! 

Edit: OWN! 









Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> All I have to do now is pack some clothes / air mattress etc, and fly the 172 over tomorrow. I should be there around lunchtime if all goes well.


 So I'm up and watching it rain. Forecast is for improvement later in the day. I hope so as I have no Sciroccos here and would have to drive a Kia to Wilmington if I can't fly.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Would have liked to have tried the tear drops, but other things at work here. Right now, it's raining, the 16V is good to go in rain(as in no sunroof issues) and credit union is checking to see why Allstate debited Cincy money from my account-I don't even use Allstate! Other than that I am ready to go.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Credit Union just called, found out what happened, and put MY money back in my account. Not really Allstate's fault either, more of a CU software issue. Anyway, leaving for Timbo's in about 10 minutes.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4907907-FS-DIGIFIZ-7K-RPM-Gauge-Cluster


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> The exchange rate for Canadian Tire Dollars with actual Canadian Dollars is 1:1
> 
> Never argue about money with a bean counter, they are always right.


 They are not always right, it's just that they are able to drown you in jargon until you give up or become violent, sicking the IRS on them also helps.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4907907-FS-DIGIFIZ-7K-RPM-Gauge-Cluster


 Damn it! 

It's really really really hard for me to sit here and not send you a PM asking for your Paypal right now.:banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

OK, so I was just trying to reactivate my dad's EZPass. He cancelled it when he changed jobs and didn't have to pay tolls anymore. I call the customer service line, and they tell me I have to go to the stop-in center at the toll plaza to reactivate it. The center closes at 3:30.:sly: 

Isn't EZPass supposed to be aimed at commuters? Don't most commuters work until after 3:30?:banghead:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

and...Scirocco forum goes dark in 3...2...1...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> and...Scirocco forum goes dark in 3...2...1...


 LOL, that'll be tomorrow when everyone hits the road.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Finally a good use for an empty beer can!! :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> OK, so I was just trying to reactivate my dad's EZPass. He cancelled it when he changed jobs and didn't have to pay tolls anymore. I call the customer service line, and they tell me I have to go to the stop-in center at the toll plaza to reactivate it. The center closes at 3:30.:sly:
> 
> Isn't EZPass supposed to be aimed at commuters? Don't most commuters work until after 3:30?:banghead:


 Oh damn! That reminds me that I need to grab the EZ pass from the Scirocco... 



Amsterdam087 said:


> :laugh:


 ^^ That is totally rad. Even if it is a photoshop. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Official Cincy Report: The weather cleared late this morning and I made it to Cincy before everyone else. Jim Jarrett was the first official arrival, in his 16v. Title in hand if anyone is interested. JediLynne and her husband Mike picked up Tyler (twardnw) in Columbus on their way down, and we all went out to dinner. Mike & Lynne have gone to the hotel, Tyler is hangin' in the kitchen, and Jim J went back to Dayton with Brad. (Brad doesn't like to stay out here due to allergy problems with one of mom's cats. Plus there's ice cream to make.) Cathy & Drew are due to roll in sometime after midnight, and then some shut-eye before the party starts in earnest tomorrow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The proverbial tail is officially wagging now. 

See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> Official Cincy Report: The weather cleared late this morning and I made it to Cincy before everyone else. Jim Jarrett was the first official arrival, in his 16v. Title in hand if anyone is interested. JediLynne and her husband Mike picked up Tyler (twardnw) in Columbus on their way down, and we all went out to dinner. Mike & Lynne have gone to the hotel, Tyler is hangin' in the kitchen, and Jim J went back to Dayton with Brad. (Brad doesn't like to stay out here due to allergy problems with one of mom's cats. Plus there's ice cream to make.) Cathy & Drew are due to roll in sometime after midnight, and then some shut-eye before the party starts in earnest tomorrow.


 
Nice


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> Cathy & Drew are due to roll in sometime after midnight, and then some shut-eye before the party starts in earnest tomorrow.


 Update: Drew just called, they're running later than usual. ETA 1:30 a.m.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll be there on Saturday.... in my Kia....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

'nother brief update. Just had a text conversation with another forum member that is on the road to Cincy. They are, unfortunately, in a Kia. However they are splitting the gas $$ with three other people, two of which are also forum regulars. ETA 8 AM after driving all night. 

Muhahahahahahaa......


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Leaving now!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Have fun guys! Sure will miss you all :beer: for save travels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

At the Midway service plaza on the PA turnpike now. Waiting for everyone else to arrive.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

the beer can centercap is officially the highlight of my terribly meiocre day. that and the fact that my mom decided to put a huge teacup thing in the garden, the first thing i thought when i saw it was a motivator with the caption "tea planting: you're doing it wrong" 

i lol'd


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Well, safe trips to everyone who's hitting the road to Mecca. I'll be heading out after work today, so I won;t be on here much but for a quick looksee.....so see you all there. And don't forget to throw in your carnage award stuff eh? We can all stand a good laugh...


 there will be carnage presented as my reason for not attendin this year, unfortunately however i havent gotten to dig it out of my gearbox yet 



and as i suspected the forum is silent.................... 

:me-mur:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Guess all is going to go quiet now....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The last few weekends it's been rather quiet in here.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted bere before but....it's funny ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E 

Is this drummer at the wrong gig?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That guy sure steals the show!!


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

Best use of old beer cans ever! Being green in a rocc!


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

*My way home from cincy '10*

Well as most who were at cincy this year met me for there first time as i am the one and only dammit chris. Well you also might have know that i was driving daun yeagley's '85 scirocco his newly aquired one. Well on my way home from the events on sunday after everything had rapped up i had a bit of a problem. I had just pulled out on to RT 68 when i shifted into 3rd gear and was feeling good wind in my hair and car running good. then it all failed i pushed in the clutch to shift into 4th gear and heard this loud pop noise the pedal went straight to the floor and my heart and pride right with it. so i used my skills to shift without the clutch till i got to the lumberton resturant. I got there called daun said hey im stuck the cars broke and he said oh boy be right there. so after waiting daun pulls up looks at what happened and looked at me and said with the straightest face DAMMIT CHRIS!!! and then all was good we had a good laugh and now the car has an even brighter future then before so work will start soon on fixing everything itll be back for cincy '11 cant wait had a blast. 

the one and only dammit chris!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, the crew is all sacked out on the sofa, Rob's in the shower, and when he's done, it's my turn. Then it's off to sleep and back to work tomorrow..ugh.


----------



## 84vdub (Jun 6, 2010)

hey im jordan, im picking up my first scirocco this week!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

84vdub said:


> hey im jordan, im picking up my first scirocco this week!


 Woohoo!! Be sure to post pictures when you do! :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

We're back, and no real drama from our side. Taking monday off, so that's nice.  

For the trip, I figured about 300 miles or so total, including the trips to Wilmington and the trip to Youngs. Used slightly less than half-a tank of fuel.  Diesel's FTW. 

Back to chit-chat.  

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Diesel's FTW.


 You got that right! Hammered it hard back and forth, drove all around Wimington, OH and _still_ got 43 mpg average.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe, that new Kia of yours would look sick as hell with some coils and a set of the new 18x8.5 snowflakes; click here---->http://www.1552v2.com/ and scroll down.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Will, I love those wheels. I just wish they were 18x8s instead. That extra half inch makes it a hard decision for me. Every 18.5-incher I see pokes the slightest bit outside the edge of the front fender, which pisses me off. 

It'd be a done deal otherwise. :banghead:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Go big or go home. 

...roll the fenders and run "reasonable" tires on 'em and drop that thing on its balls. :thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Welcome back, Intrepid Travellers.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

had some more fun this weekend,


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

what all have you done to that thing?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

nothing major, yet.  
i have put together a lift kit using various pieces and parts and putting together my own mix and match of what im doing. just a whole lot of maintanence and some fresh rubber for now. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good in the mud though. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Joe, that new Kia of yours would look sick as hell... blah blah blah


 Pish posh, enough of this Kia talk. SOME of us were out looking at Sciroccos tonight. And does anyone have another bag of chips? Seems Mr Bag o' Chips got hungry again tonight....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, we're finally done driving and back home! Cincy was spectacular, can't wait for next year! 

A big thanks to Daun. He's helped me become a good deal closer to having a complete, uber-rare Colibri Green interior.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Pish posh, enough of this Kia talk. SOME of us were out looking at Sciroccos tonight. And does anyone have another bag of chips? Seems Mr Bag o' Chips got hungry again tonight....


 Really? He's going for a record this year...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup: Glad to have you guys back. Hope everyone had a great trip. 

@joe - Dude come one just man up and run the 8.5 wide.  Remember in the new cars as you go lower the camber changes


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Who won the carnage award? 

Almost had another entry for it on Saturday night, some idiot turned left in front of us on 68, I had to skid and swerve into oncoming traffic to avoid hitting them. (and then quickly swerve back to avoid said traffic) 

Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Pish posh, enough of this Kia talk. SOME of us were out looking at Sciroccos tonight. And does anyone have another bag of chips? Seems Mr Bag o' Chips got hungry again tonight....


 What's this all about exactly? 

They have kept me off of work until Thursday at the earliest (which means Friday for me) and my restrictions are minimum so I am pretty sure that means putting the new door cards into the MK1. I would love to start re-wiring the dash as well but my shoulder wears out easily. Either way I will get some work done on that car as Cincy has inspired me to get her done.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i give up


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> i give up


 362 days untill Cincy 2011!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

rofl! 

thats not what i meant! :laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

so now that PCD is setting in, what's everyone up to today?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

twardnw said:


> so now that PCD is setting in, what's everyone up to today?


 Apparently not posting enough pictures!!! Sitting here at work, eating lunch, wondering where the rest of the pics are.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, I posted all of mine


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Who won the carnage award?
> 
> Almost had another entry for it on Saturday night, some idiot turned left in front of us on 68, I had to skid and swerve into oncoming traffic to avoid hitting them. (and then quickly swerve back to avoid said traffic)
> 
> Brendan


 Sounds like just about everyone driving on 68 and 71.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> What's this all about exactly?
> 
> They have kept me off of work until Thursday at the earliest (which means Friday for me) and my restrictions are minimum so I am pretty sure that means putting the new door cards into the MK1. I would love to start re-wiring the dash as well but my shoulder wears out easily. Either way I will get some work done on that car as Cincy has inspired me to get her done.


 Well, let's just say there was a very near introduction to Ontario's rigid street racing laws. Fabio was also a candidate.  

So, I guess we'd need a ruling, what if two got nailed for the same thing at the same time?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

They could always share the chips I guess....


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

Dont know if anyone reads Automobile Mag...but if you happen to pick up June 2010s Issue If you Quick Flip to PG 112 there is a pretty schweet Collectible Classic Feature about the Scirocco 16v WOOT! 

Tried to find the Feature on the web but It prob wont come out till the new Issue.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

twardnw said:


> well, I posted all of mine


 Thanks, Tyler. Also, thanks for that clock background. Good stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My dad got his 4Runner running, which is great.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rebel is _*stripped*_....of it's interior. 

Now to buy some POR 15 and looks like I also have 5 little holes to patch. 

Not bad for a car that's 42 years old...back in Maine we call that rust-free! :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

The first mod. There were no air holes in the charcoal bowl, so the highest temp I was getting was 150, used a stepping drill-bit, made a bunch of holes. 









But, the best it did was 220 for about 30 minutes, and then it settled back down to 150. Going to have to make a larger coal basket, and see about moving it closer to the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Some pics...sorry I never took any cutting up the '69. I do still have a couple pieces of it left, I'll take some pictures if it ever stops raining!!!  

 

 

 

Yes, I did remove all the sound deadening too


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My dad got his 4Runner running, which is great.


 :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> Apparently not posting enough pictures!!! Sitting here at work, eating lunch, wondering where the rest of the pics are.


 Mine are trapped in the chaos that is my life. And Cincy is over? How come I have an extra Scirocco in my driveway then?  

When Cincy IS over, I'll post up some pictures. Small ones. Slowly.  

Seriously, this week is insane. I called in sick yesterday (with a headache...she's silver, but we all know that) , but I worked last night...I'll head in early to get plants to market before my day job, and I work again tonight. Working right now, actually. Mr Bag of Chips is a sleepyhead.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Got my registration done in time for Motorstadt here in Michigan this weekend. I'm going to have to detail the car a lot more than it is right now. Sounds like a Friday project so that I know she won't get messy all over again.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Umm, Cincy? 

I still need to do a shitload of work to the Scirocco. 

:what:


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

jedilynne said:


> What's this all about exactly?
> 
> They have kept me off of work until Thursday at the earliest (which means Friday for me) and my restrictions are minimum so I am pretty sure that means putting the new door cards into the MK1. I would love to start re-wiring the dash as well but my shoulder wears out easily. Either way I will get some work done on that car as Cincy has inspired me to get her done.


 ill help lynne i cant wait for the car show this weekend hope to see neptuno tony there.


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

twardnw said:


> so now that PCD is setting in, what's everyone up to today?


 i agree cincy needs to be like a 4 day or five day show cuz the depression is there


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

why is it that now cincy is over i'm dieing for it to come again is this normal???


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

dammit chris said:


> why is it that now cincy is over i'm dieing for it to come again is this normal???


 Yes. Perfectly normal. 

Brendan


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Yes. Perfectly normal.
> 
> Brendan


 oh okay just making sure because my rocco is crying to she liked the other cars around her thats y she broke on the way home.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

suggestion to the group: 

anyone want to help on starting a buyer/seller feed back thread? 
it would be nice to weed out a few of the bad seeds, and give praise to the good guys. 
thoughts?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Amsterdam087 said:


> suggestion to the group:
> 
> anyone want to help on starting a buyer/seller feed back thread?
> it would be nice to weed out a few of the bad seeds, and give praise to the good guys.
> thoughts?


 I think this would be a good idea. Any of you who know the story of my MK1 know why I think this would be a good idea.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

The seller/buyer idea is a great idea . . . Other forms had them before the switch over. 

On a other note 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...453617004&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

only 358 days 14 hours 59 minues until Cincy 2011!!!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

jedilynne said:


> I think this would be a good idea. Any of you who know the story of my MK1 know why I think this would be a good idea.


 


i think someone else besides myself should do it, some of you have konwn eachother by a first name basis for years, and alot of people that reguraly go to cincy, from the looks of things you all can be trusted  
i am not trying to make/start a thread or give anyone the idea the intentions are to bash, flame or what have you's, it is just to be used as a reference. i havn't been here that long, and don't really know many of you, so someone that does should be the one that sets it up IMO. 
dunno, just thinking out loud here all. it just sucks so ****ing hard being ripped off. 
carry on :beer:


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> only 358 days 14 hours 59 minues until Cincy 2011!!!


 but how many seconds????


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

dammit chris said:


> but how many seconds????


DAMMIT CHRIS, where's your stopwatch?!?


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

smithma7 said:


> DAMMIT CHRIS, where's your stopwatch?!?


it blew up literally its what happens when you leave it and a lighter next to each other in the dash of a hot car on a 98 degree day it was cool to see flames like that,


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> i think someone else besides myself should do it, some of you have konwn eachother by a first name basis for years, and alot of people that reguraly go to cincy, from the looks of things you all can be trusted
> i am not trying to make/start a thread or give anyone the idea the intentions are to bash, flame or what have you's, it is just to be used as a reference. i havn't been here that long, and don't really know many of you, so someone that does should be the one that sets it up IMO.
> dunno, just thinking out loud here all. it just sucks so ****ing hard being ripped off.
> carry on :beer:


I have nothing but good things to say about the people I bought from. And I think this sort of thread can be a bit dangerous, so how do the other forums manage it? After all, we ARE talking about old cars, so really, do any of us know what may go wrong a few miles down the road? If that "something" happens to a new owner, they blame the PO. There ARE things that clearly need to be disclosed, no question, and if a car is totally misrepresented THAT is an entirely different thing. OTOH, the burden still falls on the buyer to do a pre-buy inspection, to verify that the car is what they are looking for. 

ANd for the record, my name wqill not come up on this thread anyway, I never seems to sell mine....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been researching this since yesterday after it was bought up here. I am currently putting something together for this thread as we speak.

I've sent over a PM to Paul, to get a go on the thread and plan on talking it over with him if he's willing to let it go.

I think a majority of the buyer/seller stuff should be devoted to the parts side rather than cars? For the reasons you listed above. However I think there is a clear way to do it so all user can benefit for the information provided.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, it's a good idea. Mainly just trying to prevent people from taking money and then vanishing. Lot of that going on at Motorgeek right now. I know a good amount of you folks, and a lot of the names in the for sale section are people I've never heard of. Just good insurance buying from someone you know, or someone that you know knows. 

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Yeah, it is all about getting good feedback from quality people on parts purchases. I like the idea and will be happy to also recommend to Paul. I'd be happy to assist in maintaining the list as well.

Good idea, Spinney. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about the people I bought from. And I think this sort of thread can be a bit dangerous, so how do the other forums manage it? After all, we ARE talking about old cars, so really, do any of us know what may go wrong a few miles down the road? If that "something" happens to a new owner, they blame the PO. There ARE things that clearly need to be disclosed, no question, and if a car is totally misrepresented THAT is an entirely different thing. OTOH, the burden still falls on the buyer to do a pre-buy inspection, to verify that the car is what they are looking for.
> 
> ANd for the record, my name wqill not come up on this thread anyway, I never seems to sell mine....




those are all great points, but im more or less talking about compiling a list of people that sell parts, not necessarily anyone who's sold a car.


it should also include the person purchasing the parts. there are dead beat buyers just as much as dead beat sellers trying to scam people.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Good deal? They're right on my way home from work... http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pts/1764071082.html


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

id buy em if they were 15, but 13 is too small for me, 
you can always try to talk them down too. :thumbup:



another page without any pics.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> those are all great points, but im more or less talking about compiling a list of people that sell parts, not necessarily anyone who's sold a car.
> 
> 
> it should also include the person purchasing the parts. there are dead beat buyers just as much as dead beat sellers trying to scam people.



Agreed. A car purchase is much more subjective and complex, while a 'parts' purchase is usually fairly straightforward. The parts are good or not/ what you paid for or not/ shipped quickly and packed well or not.


Keep it simple and this would be a good thing.


FWIW; I've been very satisfied with the deals I've made with people here (almost always as a buyer). Scirocco people are mostly a good bunch.


:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Good deal? They're right on my way home from work... http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pts/1764071082.html


Well, someone should pick these up! Great looking wheel. I'm with Amsterdam man, wishing they were 15s...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> Agreed. A car purchase is much more subjective and complex, while a 'parts' purchase is usually fairly straightforward. The parts are good or not/ what you paid for or not/ shipped quickly and packed well or not.
> 
> 
> Keep it simple and this would be a good thing.
> ...




exactly. 
maybe a sticky at the top of the page of the scirocco parts classifieds? 
great ideas everyone. would like to see this happen. :beer:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, someone should pick these up! Great looking wheel. I'm with Amsterdam man, wishing they were 15s...


Here's your 15s, 4x130 though - http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1746872666.html


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> Here's your 15s, 4x130 though - http://denver.craigslist.org/pts/1746872666.html


Gah! Right diameter, wrong PCD. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That'th why they make thpathers.


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

geez coming from the person that has an extremely nice kia that most people want


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a great speech you got there Will. :thumbup:

I fully agree.

And is it just me or does it seem that hardly anyone in this country speaks English anymore? :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> And is it just me or does it seem that hardly anyone in this country speaks English anymore? :banghead:



?Que? :what:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's a great speech you got there Will. :thumbup:
> 
> I fully agree.
> 
> And is it just me or does it seem that hardly anyone in this country speaks Native languages anymore? :banghead:


Sago Izzy. Things change, better get used to it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> And is it just me or does it seem that hardly anyone in this country speaks English anymore? :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So I'm slowly picking through my Cincy pics...got my 'short list' of digitals picked out (about 75 images), and processed a roll of HP-5 and the HIE (infrared). The negatives look fine. It'll be a while before I can hit the darkroom to print them, but I have the beer to do it with (I like Porters in the Batcave), so it's all good. Got one more roll of HP-5 in the camera....I'll finish it up today and process those negatives while I have fresh soup made up. It always feels good to get back to film, I really like it. And the Bridgeport was good, let's do the beer swap again next year! Heck, why wait...let's do it for Fall Foliage!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> That'th why they make thpathers.


Well, I hear you on that, Will. My main issue with thpathers is the way they conflict with goddamn PENNDOT regulations. 



PENNDOT regulation 175.65.h said:


> Spacers - Spacers or similar devices thicker than 1/4 inch (6.35mm) may not be installed to increase wheel track.


Now, when I was driving it in the winter, it was no big deal. I'd drive on the 4x100 steelies all winter and get the car inspected in spring, then swap out to the adapters and the D90s. Easy as pie.

However, now that she won't be driven in salt anymore, I want ONE set of wheels for all year long. I do love the D90s, though, and I'm not sure I could part with them. I just don't know what to do about them.

:what:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting...I'd argue that the adapters are not "to increase wheel track" but rather to adapt the lug pattern. But then again I'm the one running a full race exhaust in Nazifornia. :laugh:

@ Izzy: I'm just DONE with people arguing that illegal aliens somehow aren't illegal, and I think McClintock nailed it with that little gem. Of course, if we had taken Mexico over after the Mexican-American war we wouldn't be having these problems, but that's a whole 'nuther can of worms.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:screwy:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


> :screwy:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> PENNDOT regulation 175.65.h said:
> 
> 
> > Spacers - Spacers or similar devices thicker than 1/4 inch (6.35mm) may not be installed to increase wheel track.
> ...


just tell them you're not using the spacers to increase the wheel track, but merely for their good looks :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Sago Izzy. Things change, better get used to it!


It just makes my job a pain in the behind. Perhaps I should find a different line of work? Err, no.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well the 92 525IT is up for sale. We are trying to replace it with some thing that will be a nice new (but old) addition to the family.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> And is it just me or does it seem that hardly anyone in this country speaks English anymore? :banghead:


It's just you. 82% of Americans claim English as their "mother tongue." And the United States does not have an official language.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, I hear you on that, Will. My main issue with thpathers is the way they conflict with goddamn PENNDOT regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Borrow a set of wheels just for inspection. You'd just have to deal with the inconvenience of swapping them on and off.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Took a sick day today. First legit sick day in like, 4 years. 

I don't think I've ever had this much snot come out of my nose, EVAR. Thankfully, it seems to be getting better as the day wears on.

Brendan


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Of course, if we had taken Mexico over after the Mexican-American war we wouldn't be having these problems, but that's a whole 'nuther can of worms.


if we had taken most of the places we have fought wars in/about/on /or near we would be the british empire. and it didnt seem to have worked out that well for the british. on the other hand if we had done that we wouldnt be america

the part that bothers me is the part where people:
a. come to a country known as a "melting pot" and refuse to join the fondue. 
or b. use "diversity" as an excuse to divide the people who were already stirred into the glorious and strange chowder that is the usa

also if we had taken over the world after either world war- we would have destroyed the ideals we fought to protect.


but on to more scirocco content... mines still broke but the engine is cleaner  
also recieved a 5th gear set and trim strips in the mail the other day. :thumbup:
no pics tho:thumbdown:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

woody16v said:


> if we had taken most of the places we have fought wars in/about/on /or near we would be the british empire. and it didnt seem to have worked out that well for the british. on the other hand if we had done that we wouldnt be america
> 
> the part that bothers me is the part where people:
> a. come to a country known as a "melting pot" and refuse to join the fondue.
> ...


Hence the "whole 'nuther can o worms".


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I don't think I've ever had this much snot come out of my nose, EVAR.



eeeeeewwww. sounds icky.


should i sig that?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I think I want to buy a dash mat, to avoid any more cracking of my used-to-be-sweet brown dashboard. Who the heck makes those these days?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

flock it. :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I won 2nd place Scirocco with the 16V today. I really don't care about prizes, but people were obsessed with a VR6 swap that was put into a MK1 body. The car didn't even run, had to be towed in and out. It was not even connected (wiring). The owner apparently has a habit of putting new engines in over and over again. :screwy:

The engine bay was so cut up and the engine was leaning so far forward, you could see the excess weight in the front as the rear was significantly raised. Unfortunately I haven no pictures, as I have no camera right now (left at Cincy )


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

jedilynne said:


> I won 2nd place Scirocco with the 16V today.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I know! Ditto! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Borrow a set of wheels just for inspection. You'd just have to deal with the inconvenience of swapping them on and off.


Actually, I just saw the picture Cathy took of my 16V at Cincy last year, and those D90s just look so good, I'ma gonna just figure out a way to keep them. Plus, they were a gift from my wife and I love them. So, they're staying.

However, the Kia is still in need of some summer rubber. I might look into this tomorrow...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rebel is sanded down, little holes are patched and it's ready for POR-15!

I could do that after work tomorrow but I suppose I should buy some first... I'll do it Wednesday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> the part that bothers me is the part where people:
> a. come to a country known as a "melting pot" and refuse to join the fondue.
> or b. use "diversity" as an excuse to divide the people who were already stirred into the glorious and strange chowder that is the usa....
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

the '80 started up beautifully this morning though  gotta see when Karl is heading back to this side of town, might go for a drive this afternoon before I pick Jen up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Holy quietness in here today. It was dull as dishwater here, so I marked for the whole morning. I'm currently on a break from the Batcave, and I have several nice Porters :beer::beer:to choose from....so that should go swimmingly. Porter is to darkroom work as Fireball is to brake bleeding. Essential fluids baby! 

I'd post a few more digipics if Photobucket would ever fire up. Dialup :banghead::thumbdown:

Ah, there it is! 



















More later.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, here's the 'squirt section. We all parked together cause we're that cool 










Drew enjoys the fun of the more traditional management:










One of Klausie's girlfriends (Rose):










And Freddie's rotisseried sterling silver:










Louvres, or louvers, or what ever...Victor Jr. anyhow:










Moar Victor:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Cath, you take some amazing pictures. Beautiful and representative. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Great pics!! I'm hoping tomorrow to get the manhole covers on the 82 as I put a pair on and came out in the morning to find them flat. Not just low, but FLAT, like 0 Psi! Looks like I need to break the bead, buff wheel and re-seat all 4 as 1 was leaking while I tried to fill it (hence only installing 2 instead of all 4).


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> The Rebel is sanded down, little holes are patched and it's ready for POR-15!
> 
> I could do that after work tomorrow but I suppose I should buy some first... I'll do it Wednesday.


Sweet, AMCs need lovin' too.
Spent my day under a cabby.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> ^^ Cath, you take some amazing pictures. Beautiful and representative.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks, but the good ones aren't digital, as usual. I'll try to scan those 8 X10s soon enough, printed the lion's share of that tonight. I have more digis uploaded, and a few more to do. PLus some from the little SECO meetup we had...some nice cars there too. Hope nobody minds lots of pics. 

The IR (film) stuff worked well this year, it's always such a crapshoot with the odd focal plane and no ISO thing you have to play with. I have to get some more rolls of that, I'm a bit addicted to it. Makes the cars look like they're in a cotton candy world. The Golden Pimp even managed some nice halation. As if anything connected with Brunberg would ever have a halo. Lord knows there's nothing heavenly about that ride except the way it slams you back in your seat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

diesel*joe said:


> ^^ Cath, you take some amazing pictures. Beautiful and representative.
> 
> :thumbup:



Joe said it. And I fully agree. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

On the track, local guy revved his 400+ HP VR6 turbo MK1 Rabbit at 8000rpm. 

Stock internals, it's going to cost him 400 bucks to put it back on the road. 

I was 100 feet from the car behind a fence. Heard a bunch of metallic noises, stretched my neck and saw the car in a big puff of smoke...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'll keep posting the pictures here till the .org or somebody can provide a good centralized spot for them. Then I'll send bigger ones. I have to do the 600X400 size or it'll give my modem a migraine.

So, here are some for DC. He's our newest Scirocco owner if his plans worked out. And he needs to come up with his own motto about plans. I bet it'll be a beaut!

Here's the car:










Very sexy, with an "interior by Daun". And as an omen, it's file number is 0053! Gotta be a good sign!

The classic Cincy "this will be mine" picture....I did one like this a few years back and it's been absolute bliss ever since....(no, seriously!)










DAMMIT Chris!! So DC, there ya go!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Alright, so I want to do a G60 swap into the '81 and I can get a donor for a reasonable amount of $. The question is who has done it in California and what legal hoops did you have to jump through? Oh, and is there a build thread that I can't find using search? Mind you, this project is still a couple years out, gotta get a Corrado donor _and_ a daily driver first. On a different note: the 4Runner passed smog this morning and the Scirocco passed last week! Yay!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Back to work today after a long break. The injured shoulder is doing a little better but I can tell I worked today.

Yesterday I drained all the fluid out of the MK1 to see what was inside....things did not go well. The oil came out light brown/green. The metal shavings were visible in the drain pan. The coolant came out pretty much the same color, just not as thick. So as if the death of the engine was in question I can now confirm it for sure.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, that sucks. But on the bright side you can rebuild it, or build another motor and be even more proud of the car when you are done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So being the good wife that I am, I pulled over to see why my hubby had stopped his car on the side of the road this morning as I was going in to work. So before I lowered the passenger side window, I thought to myself:, "self? This regulator's gonna die from this, isn't it". Yep, I hear that nice "thunk" at to bottom of the window's travel, at which point the glass vanishes into the bowels of the door. Attempts to call it up result in a nice grinding sound. Rain in the forecast, lots of nice thieves at work. Perfect. 

I heart my local shadetree guy. Not only did he have the regulator in stock, but he had it back and done by the end of the school day. But the car's gotta go back, seems they didn't have time to get to the growling wheel bearing. AH, the joys of cars never end. I just have no time for this car to be down. The Sciroccos never go to work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Back to work today after a long break. The injured shoulder is doing a little better but I can tell I worked today.
> 
> Yesterday I drained all the fluid out of the MK1 to see what was inside....things did not go well. The oil came out light brown/green. The metal shavings were visible in the drain pan. The coolant came out pretty much the same color, just not as thick. So as if the death of the engine was in question I can now confirm it for sure.


Sounds icky. No matter, from all fail comes better. 

So, here's some proof that Cincy has gone to the dogs:




















Red in both Marks:



















The Timob's interesting textures:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Holy crap...isn't there anyone else on here? I'll be out-posting Chris and Spinney soon.....anyway, after a long time away, Cincy braced for TMB's return, and he did not disappoint. No yellow banana this year though, he drove the Dirtbox Jetta, AKA the golden pimp or something like that. It is raw and fast. Very,very fast. And angry. It also tastes good:










I imposed myself on FreddyBender's shotgun seat, then TMB took chase. I borrowed Freddy's camera to take this one, and Freddy hung in very well with the Pimp, which is impressive considering he's got a few less valves and lacks the exhaust restriction present in the Pimp. The Bender's car is very dialed in and makes awesome noises. And it's FAST. :thumbup:










And before you say it, *obviously* he needs to *lower it *! (I think TMB originated the phrase, to be honest  )

Drew managed to break the car when he "tested it for faliure points", so here's a portrait of TMB and his wife, both hard at work:










(I must also add at this point that I was very relieved to have Drew come back from driving Klaus with no such complaints. Very relieved. As in, extremely relieved.)

And where are the A4 people? Can you tell me what the left-hand red light on the speedo is? (and why there is no happy face sticker gluedover it?) 

I also imposed myself on the shotgun side of the second Drew test drive. He was much easier on the car the second time, since he'd broken it initially :laugh:










The car survived the second test drive, likely due in no small part to the burning of sacrificial rubber.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, that sucks. But on the bright side you can rebuild it, or build another motor and be even more proud of the car when you are done.


Oh a new engine was already in the works and well on it's way. I just had to do some thing to confirm it's death. To convince myself that it was over. Since I never really got to drive it any way.

Cathy: Back in the day when I drove the 98 I had a window regulator go on me, on my first day to a new job. It was threatening rain then as well. I had to wait till the next day to take her car in to the dealer to have it fixed. It was still under warranty then. 

But as for the joys of cars never ending. My mother's car (04 Neon) finally died on her over the weekend. Stranded the two of us at Auto Zone. It got towed to my house and subsequently to the local garage. They decided it needs a new ignition switch and key apparently. So she has been driving my 323 which is my work car and now that I have returned to work this has presented a problem. I have to drive the 16V. In and of itself is not a problem, just my job is. I can only hope she gets the money together and her car fixed soon.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> flock it. :thumbup:


Nah, I'm cheap. Just want some ugly brown carpet to protect my ugly brown dash


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

got an email from someone who is possibly interested in buying my '80, minus the megasquirt.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> got an email from someone who is possibly interested in buying my '80, minus the megasquirt.


Keep us posted, I hope it ends in your favor


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

do all stickers add 20 HP?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

really depends on the sticker. If it's something simple, like 'H&R Springs' you might get only 2-5 HP out of it. But if you add a GIANT 'V-TEC' sticker across the windshield, that could yield more than 20


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

bahahahaha


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just checkin' in for a sec... won't be able to read much in the forum for a few days. Neighbor's tree blew down onto our driveway / yard last night and took out the cable & power. I happened to be out in Wilmington today so am stealing some internet from my parent's. 

Oh, and as of this afternoon, the priority level of Dieter's sale went up. Someone needs a nice clean '81 S, right?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Just checkin' in for a sec... won't be able to read much in the forum for a few days. Neighbor's tree blew down onto our driveway / yard last night and took out the cable & power. I happened to be out in Wilmington today so am stealing some internet from my parent's.
> 
> Oh, and as of this afternoon, the priority level of Dieter's sale went up. Someone needs a nice clean '81 S, right?


Ya know, last night I was commenting on the large thunderstorm over Ohio on the weather map. 

Then I logged on to find that Touchdown Jesus was struck by lightning and practically exploded!!

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2010-06-15-touchdown-jesus-fire_N.htm


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Ya know, last night I was commenting on the large thunderstorm over Ohio on the weather map.
> 
> Then I logged on to find that Touchdown Jesus was struck by lightning and practically exploded!!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2010-06-15-touchdown-jesus-fire_N.htm


And the frame looks like goals posts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Just checkin' in for a sec... won't be able to read much in the forum for a few days. Neighbor's tree blew down onto our driveway / yard last night and took out the cable & power. I happened to be out in Wilmington today so am stealing some internet from my parent's.
> 
> Oh, and as of this afternoon, the priority level of Dieter's sale went up. Someone needs a nice clean '81 S, right?


are you going to be buying a certain not-so-shiny-anymore object that has been sitting for a couple of years now?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> are you going to be buying a certain not-so-shiny-anymore object that has been sitting for a couple of years now?


Brian Spinney's car?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

POR-15 is _IN_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Brian Spinney's car?


OH SNAP! (is it still cool to use that phrase?)

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Ya know, last night I was commenting on the large thunderstorm over Ohio on the weather map.
> 
> Then I logged on to find that Touchdown Jesus was struck by lightning and practically exploded!!


Good riddance to that eyesore. Hmm, got struck by lightning. Hint hint maybe? Instead of spending a quarter of a million on a new one, maybe they should actually help people instead of being concerned with status symbols.

Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

We've had two people come by and look at the wagon in the last two days. But no takers. We are in a race against time to keep the MK1 we are trying to buy from disappearing to not so good people. We can't buy the MK1 until the wagon is sold and now we are just waiting.....:banghead: It's frustrating.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

1. Regarding stickers. Yellow stickers are the only ones that add 20 Hp.

2. Parts question....anyone got a set of Rabbit (80-84) opening vent windows they want to part with? PM me if you do, there is a very worthy Caddy looking for a set.

3. My bug is ready to rock and roll again. New window regulator, control arm and wheel bearing.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got the appraisal done for both Scirocco's.

Assuming this insurance company doesn't screw me over (which I'm half-expecting), I may have the brown car back on the road one of these days.

Although it will have to get re-safetied. Wonder if my mechanic will do that will it's got a leak from the fuel pump...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i think i was the luckiest person in the world when i owned my mkiv, 154,000 miles and never had to replace a single window regulator since the day it left the lot. my best firends audi on the other hand, is on his sixth set since brand new, both cars purchased within a month of eachother. :what:


its nice not having power windows anymore.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

WEll, that one was good for 300000 or so/ 11 yrs. So that's not bad. The DS one is still hanging in there. I DO need one for the purple car though, hers is SLOW! Bugs never came with manual winders, so I'm stuck on that one. Purple could go manual, but I'll keep her "loaded" since she came that way. (I like the central locking )


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Just got the appraisal done for both Scirocco's.
> 
> Assuming this insurance company doesn't screw me over (which I'm half-expecting), I may have the brown car back on the road one of these days.
> 
> Although it will have to get re-safetied. Wonder if my mechanic will do that will it's got a leak from the fuel pump...


Only if he is a chain smoker.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today, I had a whacky issue.

When the ignition was on, engine not running, my horn wouldn't work.

With the engine running, it would honk, but the battery light would flash while honking.

Weird.

My horn's power is relayed to the alternator. Turns out that my alternator-to-battery cable fell out of the lug on the alternator, and I wasn't charging.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, my evening was full of computer fail. I cannot log into my photobucket account at all, so no pictars from me tonight. :thumbdown: And I entered a whole new class into my marks software, then accidentally mistyped a line with an "invalid parameter" and the whole class crashed, never to be revived. :banghead: It'll be less keystrokes to just fire up the handy calculator to figure out the term marks.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm just gonna leave this here....

http://www.harborfreight.com/review/product/list/id/1337/#customer-reviews


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

twardnw said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/review/product/list/id/1337/#customer-reviews




Beware! [but it is funny as hell, albeit TMI]

:what:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The last pieces from the '69 went to the scrapper today...it will be missed.

Anyone need a title for a '69 Rebel?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Beware! [but it is funny as hell, albeit TMI]
> 
> :what:


Oh my


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I go away for a day & a half and ya'll are still on page 236?? C'mon people!

And buy my car.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/review/product/list/id/1337/#customer-reviews


And the reviewer? _Harry Cox._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> And buy my car.


I would need two more garage spaces than I already have. Which is none. So, yeah. I need two more.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> I go away for a day & a half and ya'll are still on page 236?? C'mon people!
> 
> And buy my car.


I wish I could. I can't sell the one I have to buy the one I need to, let alone have enough money to buy Deiter.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Brian Spinney's car?


:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> I go away for a day & a half and ya'll are still on page 236?? C'mon people!
> 
> And buy my car.



I know, this place has been slow!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I found 4 Sciroccos for sale in the Minninoplace area 2 MkI s and 2 MkIIs, and I have no money.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

_Loud noises!_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Wait......2 Mk1s in Minnesota? Where?! I've been checking CL and have only seen the Cobalt Blue '77.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Konomi said:


> Wait......2 Mk1s in Minnesota? Where?! I've been checking CL and have only seen the Cobalt Blue '77.



Did you buy it?

Blue is a wonderfull colour between green and white you know.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p217/joemair/Scirocco v2/IMG_5548.jpg


does this mean your going to install this soon?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Fedex needs to eat a d*ck and die. 

What a worthless bunch of collective cornholes they are. ( no offense to anybody in here who may work for Fedex....unless you're an idiot, then you can be as offended as you want.)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Konomi said:


> Wait......2 Mk1s in Minnesota? Where?! I've been checking CL and have only seen the Cobalt Blue '77.


There's this one.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/1718131855.html
And this one
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/1740054634.html


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Just got the appraisal done for both Scirocco's.
> 
> Assuming this insurance company doesn't screw me over (which I'm half-expecting), I may have the brown car back on the road one of these days.


Screwed over :thumbdown: 

Reason being? Apparently the Scirocco is less a "vehicle of unique or rare design, of limited production" than my friend's '88 Mustang 5.0L, which is insured by the same company.:banghead:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

bastards


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Screwed over :thumbdown:
> 
> Reason being? Apparently the Scirocco is less a "vehicle of unique or rare design, of limited production" than my friend's '88 Mustang 5.0L, which is insured by the same company.:banghead:


Well, we all know it is hard to come by a Fox body unless you actually walk outside into the sunshine.:banghead: (maybe even into the "Black Sunshine"  ...a moment while the music plays in my head) I bet everyone on here has one within a five mile radius. In my case its more like five feet. And which insurance company? I was told that Silver Wheels wasn't very interested in any more water cooled VW policies, but I had no problems adding my purple one. Mind you, I've been with them for ten years now with no claims.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Booha1 said:


> Fedex needs to eat a d*ck and die.
> 
> What a worthless bunch of collective cornholes they are. ( no offense to anybody in here who may work for Fedex....unless you're an idiot, then you can be as offended as you want.)


So, there is a story here....spill girlfriend!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Booha1 said:


> Fedex needs to eat a d*ck and die.
> 
> What a worthless bunch of collective cornholes they are. ( no offense to anybody in here who may work for Fedex....unless you're an idiot, then you can be as offended as you want.)


No. Now be honest. Tell us you really feel.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

practicing my rib-making skills for Sunday


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Mmmm......ribs.......... 




Mtl-Marc said:


> Did you buy it?
> 
> Blue is a wonderfull colour between green and white you know.


The last few times I've called the guy regarding it he's been out of town, away from the car. He also said he's got no set price and is looking for the "best offer", which means it's probably out of my price range. Still, I'd like to go check it out. It sounds like a decent unmolested car.

In other news, we got screwed out of some good storms AGAIN. North, south, east and west got some pretty intense storms. What did we get, a few drops of rain, some thunder and lighting off in the distance and that was it. Blah.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, they're moving the forums to new servers, beginning in 10 minutes, see you guys on the other side


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rebel now has vapor barriers


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> well, they're moving the forums to new servers, beginning in 10 minutes, see you guys on the other side


How come nobody told me we were moving. I slept right through it! Well done once again I'd say. And randall...houseclean your PM mailbox it's too full for me to send you a note.

So today is my last teaching day in June EVER. We'll see how it goes...looks like it'll be sunny, so here's hoping they skip! 

Okay, moar Cincy pics!!!

Here are my C/Karls. I miss them both 



















The devil's in the details, here's the nice custom shift knob in Randall's 16V:










This is what Cincy is about, for those who haven't been. Making new friends, swapping parts, and chilling with old friends:



















Another minty interior, belonging to Miss Carrots:










The cruise out for ice cream!!! Complete with an airshow, Daun really knows how to throw a party!



















The classic convoy tanking up picture, this is on the way home with Mark, cholland freddybender and Randall:










Well, let's see how those look. I have more....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I was told that Silver Wheels wasn't very interested in any more water cooled VW policies, but I had no problems adding my purple one.


Silver Wheels won't take me based on my age and the fact the car doesn't live in a locked, private garage. I called and got a re-quote from my regular insurance company again... maybe for a month or two, then I drop it again. Or, I found an AEB for sale... one or the other 

Today on my way to work, while driving behind this:









My car did this:









I only did 8k of those, but yet somehow it's still satisfying.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Way to go Chris! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cathy there is room ... to send me a message now 










:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well thanks to Daun and his helpfulness we now have our 7th car.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Woot! Pics? It looked really clean from the photos on craigslist


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I can send pics when two things happen. The car is actually in our possession (not Daun's), and we have our camera back, which will both occur at the same time. I am really hoping some time soon this will happen.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

out of curiosity, how often should one inspect/replace the timing chain in a 16v?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I was under the impression that the cam-to-cam chain was a life-of-the-engine sort of thing.

The timing belt should be replaced every 60k.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so does that mean its intended to last as long as the engine is theoretically intended to live, or just that when it fails defines the end of the engines life? 

i ask because they aren't expensive at all, and if its warranted id much rather replace it with the engine one the shop floor than after i finally but it back in the car. but if it isnt warranted it can stay as it is until i decide to get a cam


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I was under the impression that you'd deal with the chain if you were doing a head rebuild, like had the valves out and so on. (the old "may as well do it while you're in there") I don't recall ever hearing of one that failed, though I imagine they do wear once they get to the kind of mileage we have one our clocks. My silver car got a new one 10 years ago when her head was done.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

It's Saturday and I'm at work, Feh!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I just got home from work. About to jump in the pool.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Still at work.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been trying to post, but getting an error message for a little while.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm finding Craigslist a bit irritating. If you've sold your item, take the ad down! Gah. Called on 6 cars today - all are sold, yet the ads are still up - some have been up for a good week or two!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> I was under the impression that you'd deal with the chain if you were doing a head rebuild, like had the valves out and so on. (the old "may as well do it while you're in there") I don't recall ever hearing of one that failed, though I imagine they do wear once they get to the kind of mileage we have one our clocks. My silver car got a new one 10 years ago when her head was done.




i think thats what ill be waiting for. i dont feel like waiting for money to do that too so it can wait till i do some real headwork.

did finally get around to ordering a few of the missing gaskets i need to replace and started the trans gasket collection. only 550 bucks worth of stuff left to collect and then i can try to get the car back together!!!

also thinking about a set of flyers i found in the wheel classifieds. im thinking i cant go wrong for the price.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Still at work.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind having a weekend off someday.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

the only reason i had off yesterday was a lack of staff on wednesday (my usual day off) so i offered to switch when they offered to pay overtime. luckily the company's reluctance to pay overtime is stronger then the need for adequate staffing on saturdays.


----------



## Bognostraclum (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry to barge in, but i'm having a dilemma right now.

There's a Scirocco for sale nearby and it's pricey. Very pricey. Actually, it's out of budget but tempting.

How mutch would you be prepared to pay for a mint 1986 1.6 GT with 20.000kms?

It's not my car, and i'm not related to the seller in any way. I was just curious. I'm afraid maybe i'm going to do something stupid.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Has Vortex been screwey for everyone else today? I'm having problems getting on. As for the value of the Scirocco above-don't have any advice on a non US one. Sorry.

Editing for ownership. And speaking of non US models....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The internet in general has been bad for me in the last few days (no, make that IE8, it gets non-repsonsive from time to time) . For soe reason I can't log in after getting the initial page to fire up. I'm guessing it's a virus of some sort, so I'll have to run a scan and defrag the machine. 'll probably try my other machine, and if it does the same, then it's not a virus I guess.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I drove 5 hours today for nothing and didn't even get to pick up the new car yet.  Back to work tomorrow. 8 days left.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well that's no good. One more class day for me and then four days of exams, and about a week of meetings and crap for me. Or two more nights of the nightjob. Either way, I'm done in July. Just trying to spend my college paycheck presently. Camera gear is way too expensive.:thumbdown:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, Fathers day BBQ was a great success. Compliments from pretty much every single person on the ribs, and not a single one left over, so I think they were good


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> I drove 5 hours today for nothing and didn't even get to pick up the new car yet.  Back to work tomorrow. 8 days left.


Sorry Lynne... if your husband wouldn't have told him not to worry about notorizing the title it might have been different. Gives me a good excuse for a roadtrip in a week or so though providing DC isn't too wrapped up with the new GF.  And I'll try and get a few pics of it up on here if I can get a few minutes tomorrow.

Funny, the guy I sold it to several years ago never titled the car, and then later sold it to Mark. So my name is still listed as the previous owner.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> well, Fathers day BBQ was a great success. Compliments from pretty much every single person on the ribs, and not a single one left over, so I think they were good


Nice!! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Funny, the guy I sold it to several years ago never titled the car, and then later sold it to Mark. So my name is still listed as the previous owner.


I can now join the ranks of those who have gotten a Scirocco from Daun. Of all the people on this list one would have thought I would have gotten one from you a long time ago.

Pics would be great since you have the car and I don't have a camera. Dammit Chris.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

here you go guys 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...periances-here-please&p=66300556#post66300556


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I'm sick. Perfect.:thumbdown: AND I can't log in to my gmail.:thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> here you go guys
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...periances-here-please&p=66300556#post66300556


Very cool. Thanks for stepping up and getting it going.

Quick suggestion though, the Mk1 classifieds have a good/bad seller thread, and the way it's set up, the OP (you in this case) make a list in the first post of all the good sellers. When someone has a good experience, they send you a message asking to add them to the list. Multiple good mentions get a :thumbup: for every additional positive comment. 

Negative feedback is in the second post, with links to threads with pertinent info. That way people can see any public info about the negativity and decide for themselves if they want to deal with that person.

It just seems that it would be more useful and less cluttered that way. :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Saw this thing (literally) for sale on my way home from work today, had to stop and take a quick look.










$7500 obo.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's an awful lot of money for a Thing...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I was under the impression that Things are god-awful pricey, so that tag does not surprise me. And it explains why a Thing is not on my shopping list, even though they are cool as hell. 
In other news...need....coffee....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Very cool. Thanks for stepping up and getting it going.
> 
> Quick suggestion though, the Mk1 classifieds have a good/bad seller thread, and the way it's set up, the OP (you in this case) make a list in the first post of all the good sellers. When someone has a good experience, they send you a message asking to add them to the list. Multiple good mentions get a :thumbup: for every additional positive comment.
> 
> ...





thank you kindly for the input, i will take that into account and start to add that as the thread builds, ill start making a buyer/seller key with feedback attached in my origianl post, im glad you said something, that is very helpful. :beer::beer:


if anyone else has any ideas, or any thoughts to add please feel free to speak up, this is setup to help out everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I was under the impression that Things are god-awful pricey, so that tag does not surprise me. And it explains why a Thing is not on my shopping list, even though they are cool as hell.
> In other news...need....coffee....


Hmmmm.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's an awful lot of money for a Thing...


They were only sold for two years in North America... and it pretty low numbers. So prices are pretty high. And they're pretty unique, being a four door convertible with a the fold-down windshield and removable doors.

Yet, for some reason, if I was looking for an aircooled convertible... these are near the end of my list:sly:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


Kubelwagen !!!!!

Low production numbers and cheap metal make it rather rare here in the states, they were almost as bad as the Vega for rusting out while still on the showroom floor, and pretty much useless offroad, I'll bet there are some that are still stuck out in the woods from back in the 70s.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

bought a new camera


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Yet, for some reason, if I was looking for an aircooled convertible... these are near the end of my list:sly:


No wonder, a 914 can be had for less money...but I'd have to go for an old Skoda, impossible to find one though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I do like Things, but a ragtop Ghia would be tops on my list. But the rust issues scare me too much for that. So one exam's done and marked, I get one more today, and there's one more next week. I'm SO ready for a break from it....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, I do like Things, but a ragtop *Scirocco* would be tops on my list...


FTFY











Newsflash:
Earthquake Magnitude 5.5 - ONTARIO-QUEBEC BORDER REGION, CANADA Wednesday, June 23, 2010 at 01:41:42 PM at epicenter

Take that California. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Newsflash:
> Earthquake Magnitude 5.5 - ONTARIO-QUEBEC BORDER REGION, CANADA Wednesday, June 23, 2010 at 01:41:42 PM at epicenter
> 
> Take that California. :thumbup::laugh:


Mike felt this all the way here in SE Mi. I didn't, I was to busy working. All he felt was the sway, saw the airplane hanging from the ceiling swaying, that was all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, and somehow I missed the earthquake. I may have been on a Timmie's run. Next is a hail/tornado warning for this evening. Which concerns me, because for ONCE I have booked a plane. Which is likely WHY there is a weather warning. Take That Jim J.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A nice and sunny day = more POR-15 for the Rebel


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Very cool. Thanks for stepping up and getting it going.
> 
> Quick suggestion though, the Mk1 classifieds have a good/bad seller thread, and the way it's set up, the OP (you in this case) make a list in the first post of all the good sellers. When someone has a good experience, they send you a message asking to add them to the list. Multiple good mentions get a :thumbup: for every additional positive comment.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like Chris said. I think we should have it look something like this:



Buyer/Seller Thread said:


> DrFraserCrane :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Mtl-Marc :thumbup:
> Chris16vRocco :thumbup: :thumbup:


Can you edit your thread to include all of the names mentioned?

Thanks.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

To add to your Seller/Buyer thread. 

There should also be a section for buyers because someone who is a great buyer *maybe not* be a great seller. This also goes the other way also. 

This was my plan when talking to Paul. 

*Seller*

*User Name :thumbup:
User Name :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
User Name :thumbdown:
*

*Buyer*

*User Name :thumbdown:
User Name :thumbup:
*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a handful of co-workers who were in the upper levels of the building feel it clear over here in Ohio. I didn't feel it since I'm in a basement basically. 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nothing felt down here.

We're STILL on page 238???


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

howdy howdy

4 days into Jen and I's road trip, in Pleasanton, CA visiting her grandma till tomorrow morning, then out to Stockton for 2 more nights, and then back home


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> We're STILL on page 238???




To busy to post. Weather's to bad at night.

Off today. Time to be a "normal" wife. Clean house, do laundry. Oh and make cookies for dispatch and Scheduling. I try and keep them happy, you never know when things like that come in handy....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:beer:


85roccoZ400 said:


> To add to your Seller/Buyer thread.
> 
> There should also be a section for buyers because someone who is a great buyer *maybe not* be a great seller. This also goes the other way also.
> 
> ...


i sent the request for the original to be locked, please post yours when you have the free time, thanks again for helping out with this, i really appriciate it everyone. glad this will be used to help us all out.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Done!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ad-Post-Your-Good-Bad-Experiences-Here-Please.

I am trying to get Paul to Sticky this also!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I think we sold the wagon tonight !!! To a family that really needs her, which is what I wanted for her. The new car should be here on Tuesday. I will miss that wagon but she needed to go, we were just waiting for the right reason and a new MK1 seemed to be the right one.










Since this post was all about her, seems fitting to be an ownage page with her on it.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Newsflash:
> Earthquake Magnitude 5.5 - ONTARIO-QUEBEC BORDER REGION, CANADA Wednesday, June 23, 2010 at 01:41:42 PM at epicenter
> 
> Take that California. :thumbup::laugh:


Felt: In Toledo -click- 

I did not feel it but I guess "we" did.

-Dan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! A new Mk1


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it was an after school VW marathon yesterday. We have (potentially) two car shows on the weekend: "Poultry Fest"  and the June Jitterbug. Gonna try to take both MkIIs to those. And my regular drivers were filthy too. So I washed all three Sciroccos and the Bug, and dried off the German royalty for the boy after she got a bath.
I'll take Klaus to work today. I think the kids are pretty well out of there and it should be safe enough. The Roccs also got vaccuumed and the two MkIIs got waxed. I'll try to finish cleaning the purple one's interior, and the two 16V engine bays tonight. 
In the midst of this, Wedgie shows up and says he's waiting for the kid to go fetch his Passat. He is an enthusiastic new VW owner, and was really counting on taking his B3 TD to Jitterbug. But she had other ideas, which is typical for an older German car. Totally sheared off two engine mounts, and the engine was flopping around like a fish in there. I couldn't believe that the thing would even move under its own power to get it off the trailer, but it sure made some evil clunks.. So Adam and Wedgie spent the evening trying to drill out a busted bolt in the mount, to no avail. And it has another evil twin in there yet. So no Jitterbug for Wedgie, and the gearbox will have to come out. 
I'm pretty well done work, though I have to go in for a few more days. I'll be glad to get done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And in other news, my lovely daughter Waterfall has been traded to Boston. :what: Florida is more appealing in winter, but Boston's a better fit, so that'll work out nicely. Go Bruins! :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning All!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

You know I think it was Cathy who said "only a VW could leak fluids without an engine".

Well, to add to that: "Only an Audi can have all engine mounts removed and subframe dropped, and the engine will still stay in place." 
:banghead:

Cause that's literally the situation I'm in right now. Everything is removed, all mounts are removed, engine is on a hoist, and the s.o.b won't come out. I have no idea why.

Brendan


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I hate body work. I can't do this. UGH.

This is the last hurdle for my car until it's finished, but I can't seem to smooth it out for the life of me. I've never done it before and this whole bondo thing is killing me.

I needs helpsssss.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> You know I think it was Cathy who said "only a VW could leak fluids without an engine".
> 
> Well, to add to that: "Only an Audi can have all engine mounts removed and subframe dropped, and the engine will still stay in place."
> :banghead:
> ...


They'll hang on the weakest things too, like a 14 guage electrical wire (which would otherwise come off all on its own under normal circumstances). 
And yes, that quote came out of our driveway. It my kid's A2 Jetta was being pushed onto a trailer with nothing in the engine bay. I think it sheared a brake line. I had a new one last night: "Only a VW could have rust on an aluminum rim" Like, WTF? It was just a stain, but still.:screwy:

So, thatnks for that. AFAIK, this B3 Passat still needs to have a big lump dropped. Hope it does so on command. I'm going out to detail engine bays, and blow Grey county dust all over my shop. Some from Haldimand too, but there's already lots of that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Where _is_ everyone tonight?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Where _is_ everyone tonight?


Picking up our wives from the airport? At least, that was what I was doing. Oh, then grabbing dinner with her.

Any peeps in the PA/NJ/NY/MD/VA area interested in an ICE CREAM GTG this summer? I'm thinking, twisty roads and home made local ice cream. Kind of like a complement to the cheese steak GTG, but with less pink pants.

:what: :screwy:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Any peeps in the PA/NJ/NY/MD/VA area interested in an ICE CREAM GTG this summer? I'm thinking, twisty roads and home made local ice cream. Kind of like a complement to the cheese steak GTG, but with less pink pants.
> 
> :what: :screwy:



Around the 3-4th of July?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Where _is_ everyone tonight?


 Stockton, CA


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Corrado no more

:what::screwy::banghead:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Cliff notes? (I'm connecting to the interwebs via my phone)

in other news, I am enjoying one of these this evening:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Corrado no more
> 
> :what::screwy::banghead:


I hope no Corrado's were harmed during the making of that video.

If not, I'll never eat there again.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Picking up our wives from the airport? At least, that was what I was doing. Oh, then grabbing dinner with her.
> 
> Any peeps in the PA/NJ/NY/MD/VA area interested in an ICE CREAM GTG this summer? I'm thinking, twisty roads and home made local ice cream. Kind of like a complement to the cheese steak GTG, but with less pink pants.
> 
> :what: :screwy:



When would this be planned exactly. We are leaving Mi on the 4th and plan to return by the 12th. Our destinations include Altoona, Strasburg, and Philly. So any GTG that weekend would be pretty cool


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Where was I? AC/DC tribute band concert that Denny won tickets to. They were really good...and it's cheap entertainment for sure. 

Before that? Passing on what a great teacher taught me about the mysterious ways of the transaxle.... 
Seems that although I am an idiot, I do know a thing or two about VWs. And another dubber will use the "triple square/wobbly/uber long" combo for life...tapped in firmly of course....

That and more detailing of the MkIIs...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Birthday dinner for Mandy with her mom and a friend of ours...Oh surprise there are actually 17 people there! She is so easy to fool.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Any peeps in the PA/NJ/NY/MD/VA area interested in an ICE CREAM GTG this summer? I'm thinking, twisty roads and home made local ice cream. Kind of like a complement to the cheese steak GTG, but with less pink pants.
> 
> :what: :screwy:


Hell yes.:thumbup:

The weekend of July 10-11 has Deutsche Classic in Fleetwood PA, and Mk1 Madness at Maple Grove as well.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Where _is_ everyone tonight?


I was in Mt Vernon OH last night, playing with old biplanes and catching up with friends. Too bad I had to work tonight and spoil it all.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Another lovely day to be in Canada's largest city!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^What's the story there? Did a sports team win a championship? :screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Canada out of beer?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ^^What's the story there? Did a sports team win a championship? :screwy:


No, that only happens in Montreal.

Short story: Stephen Harper decides to hold the G20 in downtown Toronto, everybody in the country hates him more, Toronto builds a giant fence around the downtown core, everybody in the GTA is scared to leave their house, government basically reenacts the War Measures Act and gives cops the ability to arrest you if you don't show ID and let them search you, downtown Toronto becomes a fortress, protestors get pissed off, ruin my city blah blah blah

That, or the Jays actually won a game, not sure


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> No, that only happens in Montreal.
> 
> Short story: Stephen Harper decides to hold the G20 in downtown Toronto, everybody in the country hates him more, Toronto builds a giant fence around the downtown core, everybody in the GTA is scared to leave their house, government basically reenacts the War Measures Act and gives cops the ability to arrest you if you don't show ID and let them search you, downtown Toronto becomes a fortress, protestors get pissed off, ruin my city blah blah blah
> 
> That, or the Jays actually won a game, not sure


Well, funny you should mention it. Last I checked, the Jays WERE winning! We had a good day, and the purple car was the best modified 80-89 car at Poultry Fest. I am so proud.

In other news, the Passat is not quite free of its transmission, but its close. I apparently do not have the strength to manouver it off, but I gave it a good shot. Wedgie tried first, but he has a recent, very nasty break on his arm (the type that comes with pins and surgery). So I took over. It'll be out soon enough. So I need a bath, the thing had a leaking crankcase vent hose and was covered in diesel oil, and to add more lube for her pleasure, it had blown up an inner CV joint to boot. 

And in OTHER news, I love Ontario! There was this kid making a lot of noise on his ATV, on a regular basis. Nice 56 year old neighbour lady has had enough, so what does she do? She exercises her right under Ontario law to remove her top! Parents of noisemaking kid rush him indoors...problem solved!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

She showed the kid some bagged milk, eh? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yep, she sure did. Probably a lot less scary than some of the topless men I see roaming around sweating too...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> No, that only happens in Montreal.


Funny.



punchbug said:


> And in OTHER news, I love Ontario! There was this kid making a lot of noise on his ATV, on a regular basis. Nice 56 year old neighbour lady has had enough, so what does she do? She exercises her right under Ontario law to remove her top! Parents of noisemaking kid rush him indoors...problem solved!!



yup


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> She showed the kid some bagged milk, eh? :laugh:


That meme has been banned since TCL V2.0 FYI.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> That meme has been banned since TCL V2.0 FYI.


Hence my reference of it here. 

Never has it been more fitting, IMO.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hence my reference of it here.
> 
> Never has it been more fitting, IMO.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it's the June Jitterbug today, so I'm expecting to have some pictures to post. (weather looks like it'll be lots of water droplets on fresh wax type pics tho ) Kind of nice having two shows back to back like this...most of the gear just stayed in the car overnight. And the battle of the Wedgie Passat got won last night. Gearbox is on the floor...snapped bolts are marinating but still in there. He'll have some good war stories for the Jitterbug today at least, and he was really happy. He loves that car, and it IS a pretty nice example.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yep, she sure did. Probably a lot less scary than some of the topless men I see roaming around sweating too...


Truer words have never been spoken!!!

We are off to retrieve the wagon because the guy said he would call us back and hasn't and we have other interested parties. It really sucks because that car has got to go!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> And in OTHER news, I love Ontario! There was this kid making a lot of noise on his ATV, on a regular basis. Nice 56 year old neighbour lady has had enough, so what does she do? She exercises her right under Ontario law to remove her top! Parents of noisemaking kid rush him indoors...problem solved!!



:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rebel is primed...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

You have made quick work of that car for sure!

On another note, vortex has been SLOW since yesterday evening. Makes it hard to check and or post. 

This is my last week of work. We leave for vacation on Sunday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> You have made quick work of that car for sure!
> 
> On another note, vortex has been SLOW since yesterday evening. Makes it hard to check and or post.
> 
> This is my last week of work. We leave for vacation on Sunday.


LOL, Vortex is ALWAYS slow for me...seriously, didn't notice a difference. And Izzy! That's gonna look mighty fine!!! So what colour is she getting resprayed?

We were at the June Jitterbug all day yesterday with the MkIIs, and the rain held off till we got home. Purple car did well and I imagine she has her picture on about a zillion cell phones from the looks of it. Owning that car has been a wierd experience, since random people point and wave when you drive her on the street (because of the colour I think), and of course there are the endless "I didn't know they made those in a convertible" comments despite the display pictures of the conversion from Lowell. I always have mixed feelings when she wins Scirocco class, since she's not a typical example (and of course it feels like cheating since I bought her like that). 
There was a really clean stock MkI there and I didn't get a chance to talk to its owner...that's more what I'd like to see win, but they picked mine and Little Mikey's heavily modded Viper green MkI. It's a gorgeous car. There were two silver-blue MkIIs (mine and ToyVWs beast) and a slate metallic 83 with the small spoiler (roccorado's car). I'll post pics tonight...the boy has my card reader. Need one more of those!

More importantly, the boy and I came second in the engine teardown. We will win it next time, mark my words. (They always make comments about us wrenching on an aircooler engine....) Drew, if you're on here????? Yeah, dig that block out. 

Anyway, it was a great show, 375 cars, air and water cooled. I even grabbed a few Cincy prizes for next year. Heck, there were even three Pumas. When is the last time you saw THAT? (I have decided that I may need one, or a Bradley)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

http://imgur.com/a/67QZ5/ye_olde_star_wars/hMbvq


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I was in Mt Vernon OH last night, playing with old biplanes and catching up with friends. Too bad I had to work tonight and spoil it all.



Sorry we couldn't make it out. Too much crap going on, we really wanted to stop and say "hi" and check out some old biplanes. I did hear and see many of them flying over the house though. 

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Any peeps in the PA/NJ/NY/MD/VA area interested in an ICE CREAM GTG this summer? I'm thinking, twisty roads and home made local ice cream. Kind of like a complement to the cheese steak GTG, but with less pink pants.
> 
> :what: :screwy:





Mtl-Marc said:


> Around the 3-4th of July?


No can do, since I'll be in the fabulous state of Maine through the 6th of July. Any other ideas?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Some of you may remember that on the way home from Cincy, Dammit Chris snapped the clutch cable in the '85. In the ensuing attempt to crash-box the car home, Brad managed to ram it into third pretty hard. Finally had a few minutes to install a new cable last night and... the car is in fact locked in 3rd gear. 

I'm going to see if I have an FF laying around at my parent's place. If not, I'm going to remove the 9a from the '86 and install it in the '85, since the '86 has a freshly rebuilt 4k waiting to go in anyway. :thumbup:

Ugh... more work on these bloody cars.... another reason to pare down the fleet. Someone buy my Mk 1.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> ^^ Those pictures are for illustration purposes only. The car really doesn't exist. :laugh:


@scirocco*joe - I see all the laughing, why don't you come up and I can put you to work.

@vwdaun - Not sure if you have more than one, but you sold me an FF transmission a few summers ago.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> No can do, since I'll be in the fabulous state of Maine through the 6th of July. Any other ideas?


July 17-18?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Ugh... more work on these bloody cars.... another reason to pare down the fleet. Someone buy my Mk 1.


Somebody buy my BMW.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

good times in the jeep this weekend. 
got towed out four seperate times. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> good times in the jeep this weekend.
> got towed out four seperate times. :laugh:


Well, I'd say this is a prime opportunity to say "Pictures or it didn't happen!"

And Daun, don't you welcome the opportunity to bond with the car? I sense the need for an intervention here.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> good times in the jeep this weekend.
> got towed out four seperate times. :laugh:


Should have got a Toyota.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

At least one of the motor mounts in the silver car completely disintegrated last night. I suspected that the front one was bad for a while, as the car would sort of shudder sometimes while backing up. But it got a bit worse over the last couple of days. I think it took out the rear mount with it. 

Last night, it started making loud clunking noises when I applied or let off the throttle, the clutch started grabbing a bit oddly, I can no longer find 1st gear, and the gas pedal won't move more than a little bit, and if you push a little too hard on it and push it beyond that point, the throttle sticks open (it frees itself if you push in the clutch and shift gears). I'm assuming all of that is because the engine and trans is moving around, and changing the tension on the clutch and throttle cables, and misaligning the shifter linkage.

Unfortunately all of my other vehicles are at my dad's house, an hour away. So I had to limp it to work this morning, and then limp it over here to my dad's after work. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> July 17-18?



This ^^^ 

but only Sunday for me.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Should have got a Toyota.....





i made it further than my friends four runner, id say i did alright. :laugh::beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Eagles Nest, North Fork Tampico, Yakima Washington


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That view is simply breathtaking


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just did an oil change in my Scirocco the other day. I change it at 5k mile intervals. I run synthetic oil for two reasons: to extend my change interval from 3k to 5k (3k for severe use - my crappy commute) and to not have to worry about oil temperature - I deleted the oil cooler. I found that the oil doesn't get that hot anyway. Even doing 85 on the turnpike, or driving like a crazy bastard up pike's peak didn't get it above 130°C

Before: 

Mobil1 10W-30 High Mileage and a Mobil1 oil filter
Engine ran just above 1 bar at idle of oil pressure

After:

Mobil1 10W-40 High Mileage, Bosch Distance Plus oil filter, and a quart of Lucas Oil Stabilizer
Engine now runs at 3 bar of oil pressure at idle

Neato. The Lucas is FREAKING THICK. I decided to use it because of my flickery oil light. I figure that my short commute is pretty bad for the oil, and the car in general. Well, it did help the oil pressure quite a lit. With what little I've seen so far, I am a believer.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

10w30 is just too thin for these engines Timbo - when I first bought my first Scirocco it was recommended I run Castrol 10w40 in the winter and 20w50 in the summertime. It's always worked well for me and I've never had an oil pressure problem. (Well there was that one time when the original oil pump in my '86 died...)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

10w30 is all I run. All year. Castrol synthetic or Neo when I can afford it.

...but that's more due to the weather. Right Tim?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> 10w30 is all I run. All year. Castrol synthetic or Neo when I can afford it.
> 
> ...but that's more due to the weather. Right Tim?


Dirty bastid.

Tho, my wife was just in LA last week for work and keeps trying to pressure me into moving there. I tell her only if a relo package and a Mk1 are part of the deal.

:laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

LA? :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I tried 10-W-30 once and seems to me there was so much objection from the valvetrain that it got drained out ASAP. Though the Cabby gets 10-W-30 on occasion and doesn't seem to complain, and she's just as "hydro" as the rest of them.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Dirty bastid.
> 
> Tho, my wife was just in LA last week for work and keeps trying to pressure me into moving there. I tell her only if a relo package and a Mk1 are part of the deal.
> 
> :laugh:


It's a nice place to visit, but why would you want to live there?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> It's a nice place to visit, but why would you want to live there?


This. Though I've never visited there and don't really want to.


Audi update: Engine and trans are finally out. What a pita. Also the whole engine/trans assembly is HUGE- like, the size of a mk1. 

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOT!, I'm back in a VW, it's a '88 cabby, but6 at least its a vdub. Cold blooded as all get out, I know the start injector is working, I had to hold the thing open to get it started a couple times, but otherwise it'll fire rev high then die until it warms up a bit, almost to the first line on the temp gauge, unless I keep it above about 2500rpm. I suspect that either clippy the kid cut yet another wire, big surprise, I'm still finding wires he cut in the middle, or the temp switch is bad.

I need to clean the grounds, I'm getting 13.4v out of the alt but only 12.3 at the bat, oh yeah and clippy the kid cut a nice big chunk out of the blue exciter wire to the alt, thank you sooooo much. Battery wasn't charging so I swapped the alt with a known good one and can still only get it to charge to a bit over 12v, had the alt checked it was good, 13.4 v, but my battery was getting weaker and weaker and taking longer to recharge, so I bought a new bat for it, now at least it stays at 12v unless I'm starting it.

Drove it the 46 mi to work with no problems, need to turn down the idle again, from the 1400 'r's it is right now, but other than that smooth as butter. Now, do i keep it as a summer beater or get the scirocco going as my daily then strip the cabby fort parts to make my white scirocco a convertible?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Soo...since I've not been on in a while, here's an update on your royal princess' life:
-huge muscle spasm in my neck
-usb flash drive broke DURING Capstone (final school project) Presentation
-I'M OFFICIALLY DONE WITH SCHOOL FOREVER!!!










How's everyone else doing???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Dirty bastid.
> 
> Tho, my wife was just in LA last week for work and keeps trying to pressure me into moving there. I tell her only if a relo package and a Mk1 are part of the deal.
> 
> :laugh:


I would agree if not for the ridiculous cost of living and smog checks, etc.

Basically, get rid of the CA government and it would be great. 

Well, I'm also not entirely sure it isn't going to slide into the ocean next week.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Iroczgirl said:


> That view is simply breathtaking




it really was, and so much better in person, hard to capture on film a view that dramatic. 
and that was only _half _way up the trail, at the highest point we were trying to make it to, on the clearest day you can see all the way across washington, all the way across oregon, and into california just enough to make out the peak of mt. shasta. unfortunetly due to four feet of snow and more in some spots we coudn't make it to the top yet, but we will try again after more snow melts.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> LA? :sly:


LA as Los Angeles and not Louisiana. Though, I like visiting the Big Easy every now and again. 



vwdaun said:


> It's a nice place to visit, but why would you want to live there?





Chris16vRocco said:


> I would agree if not for the ridiculous cost of living and smog checks, etc.
> 
> Basically, get rid of the CA government and it would be great.
> 
> Well, I'm also not entirely sure it isn't going to slide into the ocean next week.


Well, true, but you can legitimately drive vintage cars 12 months out of the year, it is sunny EVERY DAMN DAY, and my wife and I would probably have some good job prospects. As far as smog goes, most of the cars I want to own are pre-1976 which are smog-exempt anyway.

That said, Portland and the PNW is also a huge draw. However, if we do ever move, it would be nice to be close to Erin's family for once, so Austin, TX would be a good call. A little hot for my tastes, though.

Who knows!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

the :sly: was because you'd have to be crazy to want to move to LA


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

got someone coming over at lunch tomorrow to look at the '80


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, true, but you can legitimately drive vintage cars 12 months out of the year, it is sunny EVERY DAMN DAY, and my wife and I would probably have some good job prospects. As far as smog goes, most of the cars I want to own are pre-1976 which are smog-exempt anyway.
> 
> That said, Portland and the PNW is also a huge draw. However, if we do ever move, it would be nice to be close to Erin's family for once, so Austin, TX would be a good call. A little hot for my tastes, though.
> 
> Who knows!



Why not. You only live once. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

texas isn't that bad, depeding where you live at, and austin is beautiful IMO, you get used to the heat after a while youd be surprised.



edit: from this weekend


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I do love Austin. Pretty much the best part of Texas. It just that it takes *forever* to get anywhere else *but* Texas when you're *in* Texas.

:thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

So today we have two different interested parties to look at the BMW. One was a run of the mill joy ride experience. The other was Anson's brother. 
Yes. That is correct. 
Nice guy. Got to see all the VWs and drive the BMW. Unfortunately he did not buy it, as he needs some thing with lower miles, some thing newer really. Oh well. I thought it would be kinda neat to go to someone like that. On to the next person I suppose.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, true, but you can legitimately drive vintage cars 12 months out of the year, it is sunny EVERY DAMN DAY. As far as smog goes, most of the cars I want to own are pre-1976 which are smog-exempt anyway.
> 
> That said, Portland and the PNW is also a huge draw. However, if we do ever move, it would be nice to be close to Erin's family for once, so Austin, TX would be a good call. A little hot for my tastes, though.
> 
> Who knows!



you may want to double check your smog rules, iirc exemptions are harder to come by, historics are mileage limited (and they check) and age reguired to be smog exempt is different out there since CA emissions apply and their laws came into effect several years before the rest of the company.

it does rain (but not near as much as many place) 

all that being said, i thoroughly enjoyed every trip to the la area i ever made. my grandparents lived in long beach from the mid-50's until they passed away. used every excuse i could find to visit, though i never did pull the trigger and move out there like i should have. 

athough ive never been to portland, i have heard many a positive comment about it and the PNW region in general


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

woody16v said:


> you may want to double check your smog rules, iirc exemptions are harder to come by, historics are mileage limited (and they check) and age reguired to be smog exempt is different out there since CA emissions apply and their laws came into effect several years before the rest of the company.


So how would they be able to check your mileage if you don't have an odometer? Or at least not a working one.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Well explain this then...










Maybe were smoging cars when we should be looking elswhere for the toxic emissions.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I had my last exam written last night. So I just need to mark that and I'm done work for the summer!! AND!! I got my new coffee mug yesterday!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice coffee mug ya got there! :laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well Dammit Chris is here. Someone else is coming to look at the car and we are having a pizza for dinner. 

Drove t he 16V and there is a noticeable power lag at about 4-5rpm in 3rd gear. Any thoughts? It feels like the car needs to shift, but it shouldn't have that feeling that soon.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

when was the timing last checked? 
i find a good way to make more power past 4K is to add forced induction...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

your cat could be starting to get clogged, my car seemed to do that right before it failed completely


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

car isn't sold, guy wasn't look for 'that much of a project'


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

twardnw said:


> car isn't sold, guy wasn't look for 'that much of a project'


Good luck with the sale! We finally sold the BMW today. She went to a single mom who needed a good running car because she was buried under a car payment. I knew the right buyer would come along. I kept saying from the start that I wanted the car to go to a single mom who needed a good car and that is where she went. Funny how it works that way. :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> car isn't sold, guy wasn't look for 'that much of a project'


WTF?!? It's a solid Mk1 that can drive across the country and back. How much of a project can it be? :screwy:

I guess it's because it's on the west coast, where you can get a driveable Mk1 for $500.  

And congrats Lynne!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> So how would they be able to check your mileage if you don't have an odometer? Or at least not a working one.


now that you mention that... i completely forgot about that detail. but i am told that they're quite picky, and they crush cars


as far as getting used to the heat- very true:thumbup: to an extend,


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

woody16v said:


> now that you mention that... i completely forgot about that detail. but i am told that they're quite picky, and they crush cars


Yeah, my '68 doesn't have a speedometer cable so the odo isn't working either.

With the setup I'm running it's not possible to add one. I've tried. 

So I just follow traffic flow and it seems to be ok, haven't been pulled over for speeding *yet*

Good thing it's a daily driver because I don't know how that would work with classic car insurance either... :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, Lynn...your clutch is okay, right? That's the range when their failure usually shows up. The familiar "revs but no go-forwardiness" issue. Otherwise, maybe your fuel filter's not letting enough fuel flow on demand? 

In other news, you know how you have a "vision" of how something will pan out? Well, here we go:
Last day of school in June EVER, DONE!: check
Sun is shining: check
In the driver's seat of a VW: check
Open road: check
Alice Cooper singing "School's Out" on the radio: check :thumbup::laugh::laugh:


All going according to plan. And we know about those. So my faithful daily bug has a trick up her sleeve. I need to go to Toronto, the land of "learn to ****ing drive"......so I can't be screwing around with a breakdown...(like the bozo who had his big rig parked in the centre lane of the Skyway bridge... but I digress)....and....
Red oil pressure light flashing with BEEEEEP BEEEEEP BEEEEP: check
Enough oil in crankcase: check 
Light goes out as long as I stay below 1300 rpm: check
Fun factor shattered: check...:thumbdown:
Go home and change cars: :laugh: check:thumbup:
Drive Klaus to the big smoke: check!!!!!! 

Prtty sad when your 79 is your reliable car. Now I went and said it eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Go home and change cars: :laugh: check:thumbup:
> Drive Klaus to the big smoke: check!!!!!!
> 
> Prtty sad when your 79 is your reliable car. Now I went and said it eh?


Oh NO YOU DIDN'T!!! lol

Beautiful day here, too bad I'll have to work this afternoon. At least I should be seeing Lynne / Mike / Dammit Chris for lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

huzzah, the weekend is here, see you addicts next week


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Later T-Money!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Oh NO YOU DIDN'T!!! lol
> 
> Beautiful day here, too bad I'll have to work this afternoon. At least I should be seeing Lynne / Mike / Dammit Chris for lunch. :thumbup:



Here we are! Back from Dayton with a new MK1 in the driveway. No problems, no questions. Good solid running car. It's good to have 6 cars parked back on the property. I think here in a little bit after dinner we will introduce everyone to the new family member. That is if the 16V will even start. 

Oh and on the 16V issue, Daun and I were discussing all the other symptoms she is presenting, including but not limited to: burning oil and white smoke present. So once again we have decided I need to start looking more agressively for that 2.0.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

have you checked the plug gap


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> huzzah, the weekend is here, see you addicts next week



Long weekend? Have a great time!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning Guys & Girls


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I agree that it's morning, but there is nothing good about it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

tmechanic said:


> I agree that it's morning, but there is nothing good about it.


+1.

Actually that's not true. The sun is shining brightly and the temp / humidity are actually quite pleasant.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

so my younger brother calls me ealy in the morning, to say hello, 
after he had just finished doing laps on the Indianapolis Motor Speedway


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> I agree that it's morning, but there is nothing good about it.


Pish posh! No wind, 20C and feels like 20C clean dry air)...only con trails overhead and Bambi on the threshold of the runway :what:
AND sadly, I couldn't drive the MkI this morning since it had little fuel. Ditto the bug and add in the oil pressure thing's still not resolved. SO...purple amputee gets the nod. It was totally hateful, but somehow I survived  Oh, and I got some new beer:beer::thumbup:

I came home and found that the royalty was out cruising in the sunshine too, GORGEOUS day to go topless! We took the two of them to a cruise last night, and it was fun following the Boxster through the twisties on the lakeshore road. Wish I could bottle some of that for the dead of winter.

So its been a fantastic day so far!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> We took the two of them to a cruise last night, and it was fun following the Boxster through the twisties on the lakeshore road. Wish I could bottle some of that for the dead of winter.
> 
> So its been a fantastic day so far!



I told Mike last night on the way home that he will have to go through Scirocco withdrawl with me this Winter for the first time. He has been enjoying learning the handling, speed, and general driving of a MK1. As am I since this is our first and only drivable MK1. 

Now if only we could find that darn camera cord I could post pictures of that new MK1.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> +1.
> 
> Actually that's not true. The sun is shining brightly and the temp / humidity are actually quite pleasant.


Wish it was sunny here. Stupid rain is ruining my paint job. :thumbdown:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

fireworks here still @ 12:30 am
no aligator lizards in the air but it's still a nice night


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Happy Long weekend to the 'murricans! I guess I should dig out a goofy Canada Day hat for the car show today. This will make four in the last week for the purple car. She's an excellent all purpose cruiser, and does't look as out of place with the spoiled Detroit iron as the other two. We SHOULD just have a cruise out here in South Cayuga, seems a lot of the nicer cars are from this area. A really nice 57 TBird, a Puma, and so on...

Anyway, yesterday I flew in the morning and then came home and waged war with the garden. Like with sharp pointy WMD's. I can ALMOST see my gazebo again, and just need help getting the last amputated fantail willow branches down. (Trumpet creeper? Yeah, it's looking like it needs to just go away, and a truckload of it DID yeaterday.... But the hummingbirds like it. I'm thinking a nice honeysuckle would be a lot less trouble!) Of course this is all revealing that the roof is paper thin and rotted to poo.....always something.

This morning I washed the dust off the purple one, made two salads and clipped a nice bouquet of flowers for my Mom. She's hosting the annual Hancock Christmas party, always July 1st weekend. No bear racing though. So I'll drop off the slads, go to the car show and then go hang out with my side of the family. Supposed to be HOT!!!!! 

I WILL post pictures, maybe later this morning while I'm eating breakfast. I'd say it's about time for that eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, pictures. These are from "PoultryFest". There was a classic show ( purple and silver were in that one) and also an Import show which I didn;t know about, but I suspect the blinged out Bimmer would have won the Euro class anyway, and the music was better up in the Classic area) It was a dull day with showers, so the car got washed and dried about a million times.

Here's a Gen 1 Civic, and you sure don;t see these any more. Note the more typical representative of Japan in the background. THAT thing was SLAMMED!










This girl had hammered the pattern into the hood and fenders of her truck. It was all metal, not filler, and the paint is merely black epoxy primer since she wasn't done with it yet. But no fancy airbrushed effects. And before you get any ideas, Adam declares her as his soulmate. (But his soulmates seem to be rather fleeting)











And yes, there were some very fine Classic IMports. This Austion Healy for one, it was just gorgeous.










And this beautiful 240Z:










On to the Jitterbug. For some reason, I have quite a few Cabby pictures:screwy::




















This is our little group, the silvery blue in the foreground is ToyVWs car, and the other two are my kids:











Here's the guage cluster of Toy's, and I have a nice on of his engine bay, but did I upload it???:banghead:










This 83 belongs to a fellow I'd not met before, and he seemsed interested in getting into the community. He owns the Corrado parked beside it too, both very nice cars!:











And once again, provong that I am an idiot, did I get ANY pictures of the two gorgeous MkIs that were there??????:banghead::banghead: What was I thinking???????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> This is our little group, the silvery blue in the foreground is ToyVWs car, and the other two are my kids:


ToyVW and his GF showed up at our local friday night VW GTG in his nice A4. 

They are very cool people, it was a pleasure to meet them. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I helped my dad put the radiator in his BMW, then worked on my wheels for a bit, then changed the front motor mount on the silver car.

Old vs. New:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today we used our inflatable monster truck for great justice... to RUN OVER THE HHR!  This amused the customers very much. People were also stopping in traffic to take pictures of it!










Great for the holiday! Glenside is the home of a very good 4th of July parade. Governer of pa says: “Across Pennsylvania, none’s better than Glenside on the 4th of July!” --- I'm proud to live in this town! Tomorrow is the 106th parade!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw! The sun!! No way! :laugh:

It was raining again this morning... :banghead:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Happy 4th anyone. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgZppLvjvaE

:flag:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

veetarded said:


> Happy 4th anyone.
> 
> :flag:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

just got back from a GTG in Orlando ... saw Carl "ginster" while there


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I helped my dad put the radiator in his BMW, then worked on my wheels for a bit, then changed the front motor mount on the silver car.
> 
> Old vs. New:


What do the other mounts look like Chris? We had a front like that when the rear mount was really shot. So check it or you'll be back at it most likely. And Ewww, nice crack. 

In other news, I have the Bentley open beside me. The OTHER Bentley(NewBeetle)....I don't like the layout, but it seems the bug's problem may be not too tough to sort out. 

Hey, anyone got a B3 Passat Bentley they'd like to get rid of cheap??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> What do the other mounts look like Chris? We had a front like that when the rear mount was really shot. So check it or you'll be back at it most likely. And Ewww, nice crack.


I just replaced the rear one last year, thinking it was the problem. It wasn't. This mount's recent complete and total failure caused seem to have shaken the rear one loose, but the mount was just fine. So I bolted it back town and now all is well. 

The side mounts have both been replaced not too long ago, and both have poly inserts as well.

So, today I'll be continuing to work on my wheels, and hopefully I'll get the control arm on my BMW swapped out also.

What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What am I up to? still trying to work up some inspiration. To go to the basement and find beer. Currently watching Zombieland.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Hey, anyone got a B3 Passat Bentley they'd like to get rid of cheap??


Why as a matter of fact.... when you're here next week perhaps I can send a gift home for Wedge


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy fourth everyone!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Why as a matter of fact.... when you're here next week perhaps I can send a gift home for Wedge


Did I say it was for Wedgie?  Yeah, it is...he's in need, trust me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Scirocco run with Freddy-Bender in the twisties in NY/VT.

Needed some stuff.









Lunch break in NY State.









Lake Champlain Bridge, Crown Point, NY to VT is GONE!





We took the ferry instead.









Lots of barns.









Lots of Subarus.









Lots of twisties.









Some mountains too.









Moar twisties.









:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like fun.:thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Marc!
What a blast !!!
That first curve on 17 East is always a wake up call 

What a great day! 
My personal fav was Tracy Rd.

Got home ok... Car died 125 ft before my driveway: the E2 terminal was totally loose from connector to the fuse box. 

I was too burned out to even cook after we got back; ordered take out chicken instead. Gabriel was happy about that too!

Today, took out the fuse box, and WELDED E2 to a 12 Ga. wire, fished it through the connector, and put some bullet connectors! DONE!

Just waiting on my goodies to show up 
:cough cough: 
Need to order bigger jets to compensate

Tried to log on the S-list for the Pa. drive: I must be a reel noob, don't know how the hell that works



Oh BTW, Cathy, when's Track day North?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Tried to log on the S-list for the Pa. drive: I must be a reel noob, don't know how the hell that works


It's an e-mail list. You subscribe to it, and you receive all the emails from the list. Every post to the list is emailed to the list address, so all the subscribers receive it.

Oh, and when were you coming down to Maryland? I'll see if I can't gather the Scirocco folks to give you a warm welcome. 

Speaking of warm, it's supposed to hit triple digits here for the next few days.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fredybender said:


> Thanks for the pics Marc!
> What a blast !!!
> (see comment one)
> 
> ...


one: Nice looking drive, and I bet you observed the speed limits.  It was a gorgeous day here, it was there too from the looks of it.

two: Oh LOL...I LOVE it "Got home okay but the car didn't quite feel like getting home without being pushed" It's a VW thing.

three: Okay, no comment. But like the ad says, bigger is better. And that car clearly needs more power????? (felt pretty damned good to me!)

four: The scirocco list is an old skool deal, so bear with it. And TDN is Aug 22, BUT so is VAGKRAFT (a very nice VW show). so we'll have to get a discussion going on that topic. We could also do a dyno day that weekend if there is interest. And the track day could be switched, but we'll get a better deal for the circuit track that day. 

In other news, the Cabby lives! She's been hibernating out back with flat tires and a dead battery but God bless the venerable JH, she fired right up. A bit of tapping, but she's got a hydro head, so that's bound to happen. I gave her a bath and she's finally in the garage. I'll have to take her for a proper drive tomorrow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Got the control arm changed on the BMW, and a couple of wheel lips are marinating in paint stripper. Hopefully the old clear coat will come off easily so some polishing can occur this week.

I also hope my center caps and 12pt 7mm socket show up soon so I can get these things assembled.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah, happy 4th everyone!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Did I say it was for Wedgie?  Yeah, it is...he's in need, trust me.


You didn't, but I figured that's who it was for. I doubt I'll have another B3, so might as well pass it along 'eh?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hey Daun, back in town, got your voicemail, but headed straight to my grandpa's 90th birthday party, I'll give you a call tomorrow


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> You didn't, but I figured that's who it was for. I doubt I'll have another B3, so might as well pass it along 'eh?


He's out there wrenching on her now...humidex put temps around 45C or something, and if it does rain, it's not gonna help. So he's deserving for sure.

I am marking :banghead: DOES IT EVER END??? I won;t have my last exams till Thursday. Aye yay yay:thumbdown:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'll see if I can't gather the Scirocco folks to give you a warm welcome.
> 
> Speaking of warm, it's supposed to hit triple digits here for the next few days.



im down for this! wont have the rocc running for a while still but thats no reason to miss a local g2g.



just finished putting my laptop back together after cleaning off the heat sink (which was quite clogged up after several years of ownership) only have one screw leftover. thats a victiry in my book!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It's an e-mail list. You subscribe to it, and you receive all the emails from the list. Every post to the list is emailed to the list address, so all the subscribers receive it.
> 
> Oh, and when were you coming down to Maryland? I'll see if I can't gather the Scirocco folks to give you a warm welcome.
> 
> Speaking of warm, it's supposed to hit triple digits here for the next few days.


Chris; 
Subscribed a week or so ago, still nothing in my e-mails not even in the junk folder (checked) 

As for me coming up to Md. my first trip will be going to Annapolis first week of August, and most probably going back to Ocean City, on the week end of the 25th of September 
I sure can make a small curve on my August trip, to join you guys...

Keep you posted...
That means I will have to take my Rocco down instead of my DD :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Chris;
> Subscribed a week or so ago, still nothing in my e-mails not even in the junk folder (checked)


Try sending a test e-mail to [email protected]. The list is really only active sporadically. The last activity was yesterday.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Chris, you still interested in my crack free dash? I'm thinking about parting with it, along with some decent looking black door cards.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Most definitely.:thumbup:


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Drop me a pm and we can discuss price and stuff.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Try sending a test e-mail to [email protected]. The list is really only active sporadically. The last activity was yesterday.


I think something might be up with the scirocco.org list. I tried logging into the site to change the email address and couldn't log in. I tried having my password sent to me, and that didn't work either. I wonder if any admin emails are getting through?

In other news, just got back from Maine for the 4th. Great weather up there until Sunday where it was 90 and blazing hot. Very un-Maine-like. Greatfireworks in Boothbay Harbor, though. Good to visit again. Now we have to plan the return trip for our first anniversary. :thumbup:

Still have done NO work to the Scirocco. If it would just drop below 100 degrees here, I'd take it to work. What the hell is up with this extended heat wave?????


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I received an email from the list at 6:30 pacific this evening


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Is Brett still the admin? I got a message at 9:31pm Monday, not sure what that translates to in my time zone.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

On Sunday we loaded up the BMW and headed to Pennsylvania. It was a 6 hour drive to Bedford Pa, where we got a hotel. We drove up to Altoona and watched fireworks at the minor league ballpark. The best fireworks I have ever seen. No questions asked. Unfortunately we left the camera in the car that evening. 

On Monday we went back to Altoona and went to a museum and the Horseshoe Curve. No we are back in Bedford and leaving for Strasburg in a few hours when I can wake up Mike.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Gang.

Hope everyone had a good july 4 weekend.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Later T-Money!


bahahahaha, I didn't notice this before I left, thanks John


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Since the beginning of the weekend, the trackball sensor on my Blackberry's died (and my attempts to fix it have just waterlogged the LCD, making everything even worse); the ignition system on my bike decided to stop working on one cylinder, forcing me to ride it home reaching a max. speed of 15mph on one cylinder; the transmission on the brown car is having an incredibly tough time going into any gear, and the fuel pump leaves a giant puddle of gas under it whenever the car is running; and I'm pretty sure the lock cylinder isn't supposed to come apart like this (which, by the way, doesn't have to come apart at all to replace the electrical portion of the switch).








Now the tumblers are all screwed up and the key doesn't work.

Oh! And with humidity, it's 104˚ in Toronto right now. All those A/C's running caused massive blackout across the city last night. Driving downtown with no streetlights is fun!

:banghead:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, trying to figure this out, I'm need to get CIS straight in my head. When I try to start the car after it cools down I get a heavy fuel smell, and I need to keep my foot at about half throttle, but once it's been running for a few min it runs just fine. So on to my question, those two solenoids on the pass fender are to lean out the mixture if it's running too rich, correct?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

those are to raise the idle by allowing more air into the manifold


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Oh! And with humidity, it's 104˚ in Toronto right now. All those A/C's running caused massive blackout across the city last night. Driving downtown with no streetlights is fun!
> 
> :banghead:


Yeah, Holy Frick is it HOT! Wouldn't be so bad but the humidity is crazy. I'm booking 9am flights and that worked out MINT this morning, the sky looked clear but the sun wasn't hitting the ground due to the haze. So the heat began after I was done. Which suited me fine. But I gotta go do battle with VeeDubs shortly if I can stand it, so I'd better hydrate.

EDIT: Don't want to say it, but it looks like both the bug and the Cabby are mobile again. Bug was unusually co-operative considering I was removing an 11 yr old part. But she knows her car cover gets used this time of the year. Right now she's being a shift linkage exemplar in the effort to get the Passat mobile.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Posting from campsite in Strasburg Pa. The rode I chose to get here was us 30. I went up a mountain road and down the other side at an 8% grade. I drove the whole thing and it was a ton of fun. People were actually nice enough to pull off the side of the road and let me pass as I was going twice as fast as they were.

We stopped for awhile in Gettysburg. This was a first for both of us but still pretty interesting. The traffic and the tourist were awful. 










When we finally got to Lancaster Co we got the camp site set up and went to get some home made ice cream. Where I met a very friendly calf.










Now we are watching more trains as they go flying by on electric lines in front of our campsite. I really like this state.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Lynne, what are your plans for this weekend? There's a very cool car show (Deutsche Classic) Saturday up near Reading. German cars of all varieties. You guys should check it out. There's also Mk1Madness this weekend as well, which is all A1 VWs.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

heh, US Hwy 30 begins on the west coast about 50 miles from where I grew up. Really fun road over this way too


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Got more work done on the Rebel. Now that I'm out of paint it finally stopped raining. :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Posting from campsite in Strasburg Pa.
> 
> When we finally got to Lancaster Co we got the camp site set up and went to get some home made ice cream. Where I met a very friendly calf.
> 
> ...


Lynn, looks like you have a friend there! I bet that was good for the soul, hanging out with the barnyard crowd.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

jedilynne said:


> When we finally got to Lancaster Co we got the camp site set up and went to get some home made ice cream. Where I met a very friendly calf.


Veal, mmmmmmm tasty, tasty veal


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

Go lancaster! nothing like smelling manure every where you go


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ajbyers said:


> Go lancaster! nothing like smelling manure every where you go


Well, there are some advantages to the country life. I was driving my green guy past a saddlers today and decided that I needed to stop in to buy something for my car.  And the alfalfa is out in full force, smells fantastic in this heavy air. Wish it did something good for my smell, or for engine performance at least. SXU was pretty grumbly this morning, and that's not such a good thing. Klausie doesn't care, it just makes it easier to burn the oil drips off his exhaust.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

dead on here, dead on the list


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just saw a Scirocco about 2 blocks from my house. Stock black 16v. Of course, I was with my dad in his 4Runner.

And this mouse is pissing me off. 

The stupid scroll ball won't scroll down.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hey all!*

My names Dave, Davey, whichever I'm on my third Rocco currently own two sent one to the graveyard but have it on tape lol  any eastcoasters goin to mk1 madness this weekend at maple grove raceway's campground this weekend? Promises to be a badass time!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi Dave, Davey....welcome to the madness. Pictures are always required eh? So pitter patter!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> My names Dave, Davey, whichever I'm on my third Rocco currently own two sent one to the graveyard but have it on tape lol  any eastcoasters goin to mk1 madness this weekend at maple grove raceway's campground this weekend? Promises to be a badass time!


If it's MK1 Madness then it means that the rains must be coming.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> If it's MK1 Madness then it means that the rains must be coming.


Jeff, I believe you are thinking of WATERFEST.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Jeff, I believe you are thinking of WATERFEST.


No, the two times I have gone to MK1 madness it has rained like a banshee!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

How does a banshee rain, Jeff? 

I'll be at Mk1 Madness. Look for the white wheels.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> How does a banshee rain, Jeff?




haha, took the words right out of my mouth. and i too have heard much talk about rain events mysteriously coinciding with mk1 madness. sadly i have never been, and more sadly (sadlier?) i shall miss it again this year


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

too. damn. hot.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> too. damn. hot.


Come over here to the East Coast and see if you still feel that way. 

It was 101º today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Yeah, hot as he'll in Philly, too. If I wanted this kind of heat, I would move to Austin.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Come over here to the East Coast and see if you still feel that way.
> 
> It was 101º today.


weather station near my house reported 104


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

1:00 AM and it is still 81 degrees.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

82° F
Feels Like: *86° F*
Wind: * From NW at 1mph *


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> too. damn. hot.


Haha! I still have the heat on in my Scirocco  

Some people call me nuts...they might be right.  :laugh:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> How does a banshee rain, Jeff?
> 
> I'll be at Mk1 Madness. Look for the white wheels.


They lift their leg and send a stream of...

Shut the hell up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> 1:00 AM and it is still 81 degrees.












26°C 40%

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> No, the two times I have gone to MK1 madness it has rained like a banshee!


Would that be "sideways Niagara Falls" type rain? If not, it doesn't count. And that's what we had heading out for Cincy too. It had better not do that this weekend. I have about fourteen hours total Rocco driving ahead of me this weekend (THAT will be in the one with AC if she's up for it). Just the usual three hour drive today....and it'll be brutally hot. But it's in a MKI so it's worth it!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...keep on hating on SoCal guys, it hasn't been above 75 here yet.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> 26°C 40%
> 
> :thumbup:


Well, my complaints were made from within the comfort zone of air conditioning. I was just complaining about the lack of outdoors time when it gets like this. :thumbdown:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I love/hate this weather. 

Love - My lawn has gone dormant so no mowing ; Der Unicorn has A/C so let's drive; I get to wear my short shorts.:laugh: :beer: to quench parched throat

Hate - Too hot to work on Der Unicorn for very long; Electric bill goes way up; I get to wear my short shorts (all others reaction)

Not as hot today, but the humidity is chowder like. No, chowder is wrong, more like bisque.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Grass might be dormant, but the frickin weeds in the garden still somehow want to grow. On the plus side, the corn and tomatoes seem to be happy in this shite. 

...I for one, am NOT happy in this weather. Yesterday a thermometer in Columbus said 107 on my way home. Was about 5-8 degrees cooler after I got out of the city though. In a black car with no AC. :banghead:

And getting any work done on the Audi is very difficult.

Ready for this crap to be over with.

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hmm, got a friend offering a 12k BTU a/c unit to me for $150. Might get that, put it in one of the back bedrooms, and blow the air into our bedroom with another fan. Should be less noise, would help me sleep better. I woke up way too many times last night


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Got my extended lug bolts today, so I can put the wheel spacers on the rears to "even" things out. And because the weather is so nice (88 today, feels like 93) I might do the front brake pads as well while I have the car up on the jack.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> I get to wear my short shorts.:laugh:


bigtavo this week:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Grass might be dormant, but the frickin weeds in the garden still somehow want to grow. On the plus side, the corn and tomatoes seem to be happy in this shite.
> 
> ...I for one, am NOT happy in this weather. Yesterday a thermometer in Columbus said 107 on my way home. Was about 5-8 degrees cooler after I got out of the city though. In a black car with no AC. :banghead:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the weather. I feel like I've been walking around inside someone's lung for the whole week. Someone with a fever. On the plus side, you can drink tons of water without the need to pee. :what:

And a botanical note, Corn is a C4 plant. It lives for this hot stuff. Tomatoes? Not sure if they're anything different from a metabolic standpoint, but them babies hail from warm climates. So as long as they have water, they love it. I grow mine in a self watering tub that sits on the asphalt. I think they put on a few feet a day....till I forget to fill the reservoir.

I got to roast in the Cessna again in the smog/haze then into Klaus to roast on the way to MARKING MY LAST EXAMS!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: (But you know there will be VW intervention in my joy). Picked up some BMW headlight adjusters for the Euros, and then some nice, carefully crafted and cooled beer (delicious Steamwhistle and yummy Creemore Springs Lager). From there an hour straight home down the twisty river road :thumbup: 
That is until I heard something make a nice clunk, followed by the clink clink as something dropped off the car. The steering wheel was now at about a 20* angle to keep the car going straight and steering inputs were decent suggestions but hardly crisp. So I backed off and looked for a good place to inspect things. And to warm up the beer for an hour or so while I waited for the tow truck.

Inspection had revealed that "Duckie went down the hole"...the nut on the PS strut had come off, strut shaft went down in there somewhere and of course I had only the widower maker and no tools. Not to mention the nut. I found the nut of course after I called CAA...and that made me strangely happy. The driver had a decent jack and a splendid attitude so we fixed it up and I drove the car home. There's a washer missing, but otherwise all is well. My strut bearinga are getting worn (rare thing, that ), so the clunk I'd heard when the car unloaded got overlooked. The extra weight of the beer in the back was probably icing on that cake, and those springs have to go. I'll locktight the thing in place once I get the suspension sorted out. If that money tree just liked this heat, it would be done.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> bigtavo this week:


Where'd you get that picture? Damn camera phones!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@ Joe ==> :screwy:

@ Cathy ==> I always thought the nut was in between the steering wheel and the seat in a Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> @ Joe ==> :screwy:
> 
> @ Cathy ==> I always thought the nut was in between the steering wheel and the seat in a Scirocco.



Obviously there's one there too. Seriously, who is foolish enough to count on a 31 year old car :screwy: Okay, besides me.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, the problem has gotten worse, it seems that the fuel filler neck is rusted through on the top and after driving in the rain the car started stalling whenever I tried to let it idle so I kept the idle up and used the ebrake to stop and slow down. The fuel pump started screaming like it had when I had crap in the tank so I picked up a new intank pump and when I was installing it I noticed that there was a layer of water on the bottom of the tank, added 2 bottles of HEET and 2 bottles of 91% isopropal alcohol then topped off the tank with another 5 gal of new gas. Now when I try to start it it will fire and rev to about 2500 rpm then die, and when I try it a second time it will run for a shorter amount of time until the 4th or 5th try when it will turn over but not fire, it seems the longer I let it sit the better and longer it runs.
Is it fuel or ignition?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Brian: Water and gas don't mix, and the water goes to the bottom of the tank. Maybe try draining it to see for sure if there is water in there? Just a thought.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I know what and gas don't mix, but alcohol absorbs water, Oh well, I should be able to pump the tank dry again, this weekend, I'll see about pulling my fuel filler neck and patching the hole too.

Thanks Will.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah the never-ending project called the Rebel...deathproof might take the best of me 

More POR-15 prep work while the paint is setting.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Izzy, have you got that skul graphic on the hood yet? If so, ..._remind me not to go for a ride..._



In other news, packing Scirocco(s) for two trips this morning, but I have petunias that want attention first. If I ever DON'T have a greenhouse to tend, I wil get my annuals in when NORMAL people do. But we've already established that I'm not exactly normal.

EDIT: Six flats of annuals IN and watered...and it's raining on and off (including when I was planting, and after this heat, it felt really nice) so that's good. Had a nice bath and put away laundry, and packed, more or less. My foot's currently getting an extreme feline massage with a side order of claws and teeth. I'm kind of liking this summer thing!! 

Gotta check the weather forecast and figure out what to drive this afternoon.....maybe the rain will be gone and I can drop the top!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Another day in the soup. 8:25am, 75 degrees, feels like 86 with 87% humidity going to 90. mmmmm


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> Another day in the soup. 8:25am, 75 degrees, feels like 86 with 87% humidity going to 90. mmmmm


Well, enjoy those short shorts Tavo. Cindy? Good luck with that. 
Looks like the rain will hang around here a bit too long for ragtopping, so the green tow truck kid gets the nod. Hopefully he's not wanting any extra attention today.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm nearing heat stroke over here. Just finished mowing the lawn. I'd rather sweat it out than get eaten alive my mosquitoes and have swarms of gnats fly up my nose if I do it later on in the evening.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Clocking out. Another day, another $0.635


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Izzy, have you got that skul graphic on the hood yet? If so, ..._remind me not to go for a ride..._


Not yet...depending on how nice the paint turns out it might not get one.

We'll see what $76 worth of paint and supplies looks like. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The a/c was broken at work yesterday, so it was quite sweaty in there, which caused my legs to chafe together. So now I'm in pain and I'm walking like someone who just **** themselves.

And the bottom of my left foot hurts. I was not exactly pleasant at work today.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

At least the old Scirocco's only hop one wheel off the ground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIYCrYvAAyU


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

And so the saga continues, drained the tank, filtered out what water was left, refilled the tank, changed the fuel filter, and the same thing, fires up revs to almost 3k then dies, and will fire about 3 or 4 times each time lower rpm for a shorter period. So i pulled the intake boot checked for cracks and holes, none to be found, manually lifted the flow plate, it fired up and ran at about 1800-2200 rpm revved higher when I opened the throttle but never tried to die, so either another vacuum leak or the air filter is so plugged that almost no air gets through.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The a/c was broken at work yesterday, so it was quite sweaty in there, which caused my legs to chafe together. So now I'm in pain and I'm walking like someone who just **** themselves.
> 
> And the bottom of my left foot hurts. I was not exactly pleasant at work today.


May I make a suggestion? Baby powder. Dries the legs, cuts down on the chafing. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Gabriel got a great X-mas gift, that he just redeemed today...
He had 3 certificates for some free fall time at the Skyventure, 4 minutes for him, and some 2 minutes for two buddies...

He was so torn that he had to choose only 2 friends, that he actually got sick about it; (too good hearted)

So his godfather proposed the best solution: "Just keep them all to yourself, and I will buy some time, and we can go together..."
He agreed. Then his godfather gathered up some friends that he works with (stunt people, and others in that line of work in the film industry that actually have a lot of experience in free fall and are kind of "hooked" to that place...) and they rented the whole facility for an hour.

Gabriel was with only 4 others, for the full hour (even though he had 9 minutes of flying time for that hour) He had a good show too!

Just thought I would share in here the vid I put together & put on youtube, for his first freefall experience.

Not to brag about my son, but a lot of people thought he had a "natural" feel about it!

Link to vid: Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TstLT9WuJOg


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ummmmm, Fred, that is AWESOME! I need to find me one of those Skyventure places.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> May I make a suggestion? Baby powder. Dries the legs, cuts down on the chafing. :thumbup:


Oh yeah. Been there, done that. Didn't have any at work, so I was kinda screwed there.

On a more positive note, I got more BBS goodies in the mail yesterday. 

I still don't have the right socket for my new bolts though. :banghead: 

8mm slips off mad, but 7mm is too small. The old ones were 8mm. Why can't they be the same size?:screwy:

I lowered the black car some more. :laugh: And my dad washed my BMW for me, since he'll be driving that to Deutsche Classic tomorrow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ummmmm, Fred, that is AWESOME! I need to find me one of those Skyventure places.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


X2 :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ummmmm, Fred, that is AWESOME! I need to find me one of those Skyventure places.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


x3!!!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ummmmm, Fred, that is AWESOME! I need to find me one of those Skyventure places.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


x4 :thumbup: Looks like your Son was really getting the hang of it by the end!
-Dan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well yesterday we drove home. We had had about all we could handle of 105 degree heat and camping. The only relief from the heat was in the BMW, which was another good reason we didn't take the MK1, even though it would have been a fun trip. 

We drove through downpours in which one could not see and the water was pooling quickly on the road. The PA turn pike at 35 mph was not fun at all. Took forever to get through Pittsburgh due to this. 

There was a bunch of various old German scrap metal around. And on Thursday we drove around a bit and stumbled upon a clean white 16V. Which I do have pics of, as soon as I find the camera and start off loading some of the baggage that is piled up in front of the fish tank. 

So our vacation is over which means time to figure out what's going wrong with the 16V, buy groceries, and find a new job. Not necessarily all in that order but some thing like that.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Good sh*t Fred, I can only imagine how stoked he was. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

today is dedicated to building me a new smoker


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

where did everybody go


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

twardnw said:


> today is dedicated to building me a new smoker


OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> OM NOM NOM NOM


Landshark Larger ftw

I know it's really a fail


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rebel 1 - Me 0

Crushed my hand between the bumper and the car whilst installing said bumper...

Swollen, blue, but I can still move my fingers.

One of the captive nuts inside the frame broke off. Only way to get to it is to drop the gas tank and cut a hole in the frame...I have the feeling that's not going to happen soon.

I can live with a loose bumper. For now. Until I can touch the car without wanting to cut it in half.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> Landshark Larger ftw
> 
> I know it's really a fail


@ Tavo...not a fail, 'm lookng forward to some Landhark. Great summer beer. I'll be packing a six of Creemore Lager and a six of Steamwhistle for my trip south today...hope to return with some Landshark actually. One of my dirty little secrets....that.

@freddie: I'll try to view the video when I get to some speed tonight...sounds like fun though.

@Izzy.  That sucks all around. 

OKay. Here we go. Here's Klausie's foiled attempt at bolemic behavior. The strut nut was NOT a good thing for him to self delete. Here's the helpful towtruck guy, Tim. Gotta love small towns. He would have needed NO directions to our house, even though some GPS's think it's off the road...










While I was waiting I ran into the EA I worked with when I had my worst class EVAR. SHe had two cones, I'd assumed that one was for her....nope!










So after Klaus got all buttoned back up I packed him up and off I went. Totalround ttrip of about 7 hours. I drove a diferent car for a nice stretch of it though...destination Midwestern!










To give that some perspective:










(and that is not *MY* bug...)

Among other things, Midwestern has a grey cat to gnaw your arm off when you are trying to sleep. Just like home!










And there is "the barn", full of Kias mainly:










Here is Elmer Fudd, hunting for wasckally Wabbit parts:










What good is a barn without the mother of all barn finds, the elusive MkI Scirocco:laugh:










She's a beauty, and she's not getting parted. 

I ad to visit the torture chamber too. Here's Inga, still on "the rack". Klaus just shudders when he enters the property. He knows what happens in the shed.....









It was a good mini-trip, and some of the wabbit parts are on a bunny, I have yet to deliver the rest. But that will have to wait, I'm heading for Dayton in purple car....top's already down...I'd better get the sunscreen going eh? Till then...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

And the adventure continues...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... I have yet to deliver the rest ...


You sure can deliver that black MK1 at my place if you fancy a road trip. Just make sure you sneak it behind the guy with the gun. :thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Watched the World Cup with some native Netherlanders (sounds right I guess?). They were not happy with the out come. To say the least. Neither were we.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

jedilynne said:


> Watched the World Cup with some native Netherlanders (sounds right I guess?). They were not happy with the out come. To say the least. Neither were we.


Dutch persons is the preferred nomenclature.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Scirocco pics from Mk1 Madness:




































































Oh, and Fraser and Matt Murray both have awesome Benzes now as well:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Still have not seen either of those delish Benzes in person yet...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Frazer's Benz is pure hotness.

Add a Zender body kit and some euro bumpers...voila!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

MOAR MK1 madness pics!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I was designated by a representative from the Township of Clinton, NJ to help with the local economic crisis yesterday. Sciroccocindy and I were driving to have an impromptu lunch with sciroccojim, sciroccos4life and wife. After traveling for 8 miles or so with the same group of 6 cars up Rte 31, I got pulled over for doing 75 in a 55. None of the other cars that were traveling the same speed were pulled over. While I am not sure exactly where he was hiding, I think I was on a down grade overtaking another car with a brand new Sonata at my rear bumper waiting to pass me once I cleared the slower vehicle. The officer wouldn't comment on the other cars and "didn't know the fine" even though it was printed on the back of the ticket and he probably writes 20 a day. He _did_ know the time and date of my non-required court date. If he writes the ticket for 19 over its $105, 20 over jumps it to $200. NJ also employs the system of "you don't want points, no problem, just pay more fine". So I get to take a (hopefully only) 1/2 day off work to find out what this is really going to cost me.

It was nice to see everyone, but it is going to be an expensive hamburger.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ouch


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

grrr, nothing like being blindsided by your boss first thing to make the rest of your day crappy. I think Pho is the only good way to fix this.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

bigtavo said:


> I was designated by a representative from the Township of Clinton, NJ to help with the local economic crisis yesterday....



Dang, that's a bummer - I really hate it when you've got 5 other people going the same speed and they decide to nab you. They won't hear the "I was just following the flow of traffic" excuse either. I guess cops need money too, though...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Nataku said:


> Dang, that's a bummer - I really hate it when you've got 5 other people going the same speed and they decide to nab you. They won't hear the "I was just following the flow of traffic" excuse either. I guess cops need money too, though...


They are cracking down so bad up here in Mi you can't even go above the speed limit as they are everywhere. We've been caught once doing 80 in a 70 where everyone was going faster. 130 for the ticket, 50 more per month insurance for god only knows how much longer. damn economy.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

twardnw said:


> grrr, nothing like being blindsided by your boss first thing to make the rest of your day crappy. I think Pho is the only good way to fix this.


I got that crap pretty much all day today. 

Then I got b!tchy co-worker having a hissy fit because we had the audacity to actually schedule appointments for this evening, and continuing to gripe because we had been so busy this morning that we didn't have time to do call backs.

This particular co-worker comes in around 2 ish (she's supposed to be in at 1), and has until 4 pm to get all her crap done. meh...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Randall got this last time I saw him 
Not that french speaking people obey more than the average Joe...
But I guess we're luckier not to win a bag of chips


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh coworkers....I got a crappy one these days.

The guy that had to swap schedules with me to give me sundays and mondays off.

He won't even talk to me anymore, just walks around the store pissed, smokes a lot of cigarettes.

I think he needs to get over it. It's not even my fault.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I had one yesterday too.

So my manager calls me- I haven't been to the "home office" in about three months, I've been coming to the Hospital in Columbus on a contract every day since May. He says: "We have a client on the west side of Columbus, their printer has been down since friday, can you swing over there after work today and take care of it?"

Me: Today is my birthday and I have plans with my Wife tonight.....
Him: Oh, well it will only take a half hour or so. We tried to get another guy (who is in Columbus every day also) to do it, he couldn't do it.
Me: Oh so was it his birthday today too? And he had plans tonight with his family? Oh wait, he's not married.
Him: ... Don't spend a lot of time there, if they need a new printer then they need a new printer....
Me: Ok fine.

So, I leave the Hospital a little early, around 4. Takes me 45 minutes to get to the place. I called the contact I had so they could let me in. He says: "oh, the printer has worked fine all day today. Not sure what happened. So I guess we don't need you to come down".
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....................

So I start to drive home, I'm stuck in traffic at the center of Columbus during the peak of rush hour. Took me about two and a half hours to get home. Happy birthday to F-ing me! 

I felt like ripping someones ass about the total lack of communication that is a constant every day occurrence at my place of employment, but screw it. I have an interview at the Hospital this week for a real job with a real company. I hope it works out.

Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I have an interview at the Hospital this week for a real job with a real company. I hope it works out.
> 
> Brendan


Good luck!! I walked away from my job two weeks ago (after giving proper notice of course) after a nightmare of time with management. Being accused of things I didn't do and not being able to do the things I did do right. I was so stressed. I feel so much better now. I have an interview at a new place today, it's at a company that one of my co-workers escaped to so it should go well. I am hoping because I really need a seamless transition.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I feel the same way about dealing with customers. Our business would be awesome if it weren't for the demands that our customers make.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

sciroccos from madness





































s---ty old benz club


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> I feel the same way about dealing with customers. Our business would be awesome if it weren't for the demands that our customers make.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ah, such a good movie


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DrFraserCrane said:


> sciroccos from madness
> 
> 
> 
> s---ty old benz club


Diesels eh? Surprised Vortex aterisk'd sooty like that.....


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi who's going to the waterfest this weekends ? Am going down there sunday With the family before a week in wildwoods. Hope to see some freinds there. 

Btw, Nice benz Drfraser


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

omgomgomgomgomg. Jen said I can go to the credit union and see how much I can get for an auto loan. I LOVE my mk1's, but they're just not comfortable enough for daily status. I'm getting old :sad:

But, I have my eye on this : http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1773855358.html

or this : http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/1840030442.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

If I was to drive a Volvo...those would probably be the ones!

Actually...I'd much rather have a 544.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Diesels eh? Surprised Vortex aterisk'd sooty like that.....


mine (great white whale) is diesel; the other is a gasser


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So I'm out in the driveway puttering around the scirocco, and the power guy comes by to read the electric meter. Naturally, he has a Scirocco story to tell  Everyone likes a Scirocco. Apparently the moral of the story is Continental tires made his buddy crash his car years ago.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

G-rocco said:


> So I'm out in the driveway puttering around the scirocco, and the power guy comes by to read the electric meter. Naturally, he has a Scirocco story to tell  Everyone likes a Scirocco. Apparently the moral of the story is _*Continental*_ tires made his buddy crash his car years ago.


I believe that was one of the first choices on an accident report form for most insurance companies.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, went to the credit union and put in a loan application, just waiting to hear back on the approval.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

hotness


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> well, went to the credit union and put in a loan application, just waiting to hear back on the approval.


Good luck, brother! Either of the Volvos look pretty sweet. :beer:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Pity we didn't get T5-R's with manual transmissions in the USA. :banghead: Wonder how hard it is to swap?

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, I got approved for 3750 for the T5R, just gotta see if Jen will give me some cash as a down payment of sorts


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am in the great state of Ohio and have taken about a million pictures of Grummans. So I should have some to post when I finally burden my hard drive with them. In the meantime, I was in the Best Buy and a guy literally sprinted from his Honduh over to the PPL EATR and told me tales of his 83.5 Wolfie of yore...always fun driving a Scirocco it seems!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, I can't spring enough money from our savings account to get the T5R, so I'm going to look at this one instead: 










lower miles, one year newer, already tinted windows, CD player, and $2000 less


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That one's also not an R, but a standard 850 Turbo.

The R only came in black, red, and yellow, and had the 5-spoke wheels.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to offer them 3750 for the T5R, but I doubt they'll take it. And for some reason, the bank has the 850 Turbo's book value higher than the R :sad:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thats a bummer, the R's are quite nice. i still remember the first time i ever saw one- was an s80r, and i believe i pooped a little.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I also like the wheels on the R a whole lot better than the ones on the 850 Turbo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> I also like the wheels on the R a whole lot better than the ones on the 850 Turbo


At least wheels can always be swapped. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

twardnw said:


> omgomgomgomgomg. Jen said I can go to the credit union and see how much I can get for an auto loan. I LOVE my mk1's, but they're just not comfortable enough for daily status. I'm getting old :sad:
> 
> But, I have my eye on this : http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1773855358.html
> 
> or this : http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/ctd/1840030442.html


From personal experience, Volvos make very comfortable dailys. I'm pretty satisfied with my S60 T5, but if I had some extra money to spend and I could find one, I'd love to get a '05+ gen. V70 R. 

The next mod I do to mine will be some Pegs.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

That's a lot of money for a turbo car with 200k!

Go buy a Camry, you non-scirocco daily-driving dude!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anyway, here I am, sitting in front of a Verizon store, an hour before they open. 

Getting a Droid X.  I'm ditching the 3G aircard that I've had in my laptop for the last few years, getting the Droid as a Mobile Hotspot. It'll save me about $10 a month.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Anyway, here I am, sitting in front of a Verizon store, an hour before they open.
> 
> Getting a *Droid X*.  I'm ditching the 3G aircard that I've had in my laptop for the last few years, getting the Droid as a Mobile Hotspot. It'll save me about $10 a month.


Let's see a picture of this bad boy once you have it in your sweaty hand!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning guys!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

been lurking in other Scirocco forums since this one is slow this morning ...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Its always slow as of late. People must be out enjoying the summer


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Brian, since when did you swap the Jetta with a C230?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

First, I must make a post from da phone. Okay. This typing crap is gonna take some getting used to!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> First, I must make a post from da phone. Okay. *This typing crap is gonna take some getting used to!*


That's what she said! :what::sly::screwy:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Tim, look up Swype and/or Shapewriter

great keyboard replacements


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I.ve got the PPL EATR packed and am ready to head back to the GWN. See y'all later....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...packing for camping now. See y'all Sunday evening (try not to destroy the forum while I am gone). :beer:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

veetarded said:


> ...packing for camping now. See y'all Sunday evening (try not to *salvage* the forum while I am gone). :beer:


fixed

My camping strategy around bears - You don't have to out run the bear, you just have to out run someone in your camping party.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

veetarded said:


> (try not to destroy the forum while I am gone). :beer:


Awwww. We never get to have *any fun*.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it just met or is it HOT out? It seems that not to long ago we were talking about it being to cold to work on cars, now I'm thinking it's to hot. and humid. This weather makes me want to do nothing but lay on the couch and watch tv


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

even though this summer has been very short so far, it is now the hottest on record for Oregon/SW Washington


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I wish my co-workers would respect my personal space today.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

G-rocco said:


> I wish my co-workers would respect my personal space today.


Hey look who it is!!! 

How's it going, stranger?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

^holy ****!

also, T5R is a no-go, I got them down to 4100 while looking over the car, and then I started it up. Plenty of smoke out the tailpipe :sad: turbo needs a rebuild. Also things of note were, small scratches in paint, dents in the roof :screwy: broken drivers seatbelt, and super heavy cigarette smell. Oh well, move on to the next car. Any suggestions? As you can tell, my price range tops at 4k.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Booha1 said:


> Hey look who it is!!!
> 
> How's it going, stranger?


It's going! ups and downs, the usual. 

hows by you - how the doggies managing in the heat?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

twardnw said:


> ^holy ****!
> 
> also, T5R is a no-go, I got them down to 4100 while looking over the car, and then I started it up. Plenty of smoke out the tailpipe :sad: turbo needs a rebuild. Also things of note were, small scratches in paint, dents in the roof :screwy: broken drivers seatbelt, and super heavy cigarette smell. Oh well, move on to the next car. Any suggestions? As you can tell, my price range tops at 4k.


Look into Saab 9-5 Aeros or 9-3 Viggens. The Viggens may be a bit harder to find, but I found several 9-5 Aeros on the local CL that could probably be talked down to around $4k.

If I had the cash and room for another car, I'd definitely look into this wagon

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/cto/1842336839.html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't really like the look of the Saab's, considered it for a bit, but just can't get past it.

Looked over and agreed to buy this one though:

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/1838633677.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That looks pretty good, T$.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

the guy has records on EVERYTHING. I feel very comfortable buying it. Going to be quite a change from dailying the Caddy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

If it makes it easier for you, you could just give me the Caddy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

as long as you give me $2000 in exchange


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> even though this summer has been very short so far, it is now the hottest on record for Oregon/SW Washington


Hot? Feels like fall to me...too bad I'm too far north. :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> as long as you give me $2000 in exchange


Your caddy is for sale?


Edit for ownage!!!

Here are some pictures of my $50 roll on paint job! This is after $36 of Hammerite and $44 of rubbing compound.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Your caddy is for sale?
> 
> 
> Edit for ownage!!!
> ...


Looks like the Batmobile


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Your caddy is for sale?


now that I have a different car to daily, it is likely to go. I just have way too many projects going and barely enough money for one right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, finally I'll post a few from my latest adventures. So I went down to Dayton in the purple car/ Top down all the way there which was excellent. Except for a big thumb down on the bridge joining method they use on the Ohio interstate. I think if the lump is under a foot high, it's acceptable. Lots of grimaces as I thunked my way over those....

The reason for the trip is that I was invited to go to the Americal Yankee Association convention. I'm not a member, mind you, since I am sure no Yankee. 










It was held at Wright Brother's in the Dayton area...and this replica of a Wright Flyer was up and down quite a bit. 










You may recognize the convention chairs from Cincy. He was driving a vintage ragtop Kia...










You likely know the guy flying this aircraft, our own Daun of Cincy fame.










They had lots of contests, here's precision landing...










And flour bombing:










And there was an air race, here they are lined up full of adrenaline:










The most fun was the map folding contest. They had a big fan, the person behind providing "turbulence", and the kids providing visibility probems, rain and hail. It was a good laugh. This is a team from Ottawa, and they were really friendly.










And if you ever see this bumper sticker, here's a good case in point. Note the "Mutt Muffs".










I have no purple on topic pictures to include, sadly, nor any of Daun's cars either. But I had such a nice drive home that I decided to drive right into the teeth of a nasty thunderstorm to take a nice evening drive along the lakeshore, top down. It was delicious. I got the car in the garage JUST as the skies opened, we had severe thunderstorms last night!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

the final pieces of the puzzle are in place, picking up the Volvo at 7 tonight


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> the final pieces of the puzzle are in place, picking up the Volvo at 7 tonight


Cool beans T$. Keep us posted (hint, pictures)...


So I had an amusing time in the plane today, super gusty. So after that I had to go buy a few dresses....like, what's the deal with THAT? 
Purple was too tired to start (left her fogs on, doh) so I hopped into Klaus. Does that count for driving two Sciroccos today, sort of? Klaus was a bad boy as usual, luckily the nice officer had another customer and was unable to serve me when I cruised past with my halo in place.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Cool beans T$. Keep us posted (hint, pictures)...
> 
> 
> So I had an amusing time in the plane today, super gusty. So after that I had to go buy a few dresses....like, what's the deal with THAT?
> Purple was too tired to start (left her fogs on, doh) so I hopped into Klaus. Does that count for driving two Sciroccos today, sort of? Klaus was a bad boy as usual, luckily the nice officer had another customer and was unable to serve me when I cruised past with my halo in place.


I need one of those halos.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

don't worry, pics will be taken after the car is in my possesion


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> I need one of those halos.


Either that or big boobs. Maybe work on that.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got this months bill from snap-on industrial today- much to my surprise and glee my my balance actually dipped below $1k for the first time. of course it was just barely below (at 999.67 or some such nonesense) then they added the interest and it was right back over, but it was there! even if for only a moment and only on paper it was there. the end is nearing!! 

then of course i will continue buying tools, but eliminating this payment would be quite nice.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> don't worry, pics will be taken after the car is in my possesion



Nice  I hope the car will serve you well. :thumbup:


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

might have a 77 mazerati in the works pretty soon. 

Parked ten years ago,

ran when parked,

hates his ex-wife,

$200!

we'll see, could be a pipe dream, apparently other people have seen it and have said the body's very clean, interior is dust....

rat rod mazerati, honda smasher? sounds like fun to me!

also somebody should come here and buy this so I stop thinking about it..

You'll need wheels though...








lancia beta,
really good shape body,
Interior looks good,
not sure if it runs or not..
It came from the same guy that ditched my 80 rocco there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Beta looks nice...but it's not rare enough for me.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Either that or *big* *boobs*. Maybe work on that.


Unfortunately I am farther along then I would like.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ok, one pic for now


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Congrats! I think you'll be quite content with the 850 as a daily. 

On another note, I'm up waaay too early (for me) to hit some garage sales. Hope they're worth getting up for!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Either that or big boobs. Maybe work on that.


Jeff with big boobs? Excuse while I gouge out my minds eye.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

woody16v said:


> got this months bill from snap-on industrial today- much to my surprise and glee my my balance actually dipped below $1k for the first time. of course it was just barely below (at 999.67 or some such nonesense) then they added the interest and it was right back over, but it was there! even if for only a moment and only on paper it was there. the end is nearing!!
> 
> then of course i will continue buying tools, but eliminating this payment would be quite nice.


I hear that, it seems every time I get my truck account down to nothing I tell myself not to buy anymore. Then a week later I spend $300 more :laugh:


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

twardnw said:


> well, I can't spring enough money from our savings account to get the T5R, so I'm going to look at this one instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking volvo


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

that one looked nice in the pics, but in person it was crap. Tons of scratches in the paint, sunroof mis-aligned, interior in very meh shape, wheels had lot of scratches. Didn't even bother starting that one up.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Beta looks nice...but it's not rare enough for me.



I dunno from what I understand a Lancia that is anything but a rusted pile of nothing is pretty rare. Top Gear taught me that! :laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

car is washed now, and bumpers are a bit closer to their original color (using a heat gun), need to buy some 'Showroom New Gray' from IPD, then re-dye the bumpers so they are not splotchy.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

8716vrocco said:


> I hear that, it seems every time I get my truck account down to nothing I tell myself not to buy anymore. Then a week later I spend $300 more :laugh:



yeah, its so easy too. they'll set you up so they can take your money for years!!! luckily the guys we get arent pushy but it seems like every time they con me into getting on the truck i leave with a much greater balance. i will be needing a toolbox soon (like 3 months ago) so im trying to get everyone paid down and save up a decent deposit. 'twill be worth it when i get the flat black rollcab with black trim soooooo sweet


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So I am finally relaxing. My "cookies" are all baked, and I'll put some adjusters into them tomorrow. Did the headlight surrounds for my silver 16V while I was at it. Nothing like the smell of plastic baking in the oven.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Posting from the garage. Roger changed out the fuel pumps on his Scirocco, I 'supervised' Washed my car. Poor red paint so gone, the wash mit turned orange  Drinking a Mythos beer.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

G-rocco said:


> Posting from the garage. Roger changed out the fuel pumps on his Scirocco, I 'supervised' Washed my car. Poor red paint so gone, the wash mit turned orange  Drinking a Mythos beer.


Did the fuel pumps solve his "issues"?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Storm just rolled through. Tornado touchdown 2 miles north of here and another 15 min. south. 

The sky looked really neat for a few minutes afterwards, though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Cool beans T$. Keep us posted (hint, pictures)...


I honestly had no idea that this nickname would stick. But I love the abbreviation even more. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

G-rocco said:


> Posting from the garage. Roger changed out the fuel pumps on his Scirocco, I 'supervised' Washed my car. Poor red paint so gone, the wash mit turned orange  Drinking a Mythos beer.


Darn, that's a bummer  It's been way too long since I've seen a picture of your Scirocco though!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I honestly had no idea that this nickname would stick. But I love the abbreviation even more. :thumbup:


Well you said it to the right group of people-we can beat a dead horse better than anyone.
Btw, how was Maine?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Nataku said:


> Storm just rolled through. Tornado touchdown 2 miles north of here and another 15 min. south.


No good. There have been so many storms this year. I am guessing this is part of the line that is heading this was today. Its a good thing we got every thing done outside yesterday and can spend the day inside today.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Stay safe! I hadn't seen a storm with this much energy in a while. Literally constant thunder rumbles for at least 5-10 minutes. The edge of the wall cloud looked really cool too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Stay safe! I hadn't seen a storm with this much energy in a while. Literally constant thunder rumbles for at least 5-10 minutes. The edge of the wall cloud looked really cool too.


 Not a fan of mean storms. :thumbdown: Cool pic tho! 

I've spent a fair chunk of the last two days getting my Euro headlights all spruced up, functional and attached by something other than luck and cable ties. Gotta love sellers who say the adjusters are good. Yeah, maybe two of them were! Thanks to California 16V for the tip about BMW adjusters, and they look spiffy too! Still need to aim them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nataku said:


> *Stay safe!* I hadn't seen a storm with this much energy in a while. Literally constant thunder rumbles for at least 5-10 minutes. The edge of the wall cloud looked really cool too.


 
No kidding...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well you said it to the right group of people-we can beat a dead horse better than anyone.
> Btw, how was Maine?


 Phenomenal, but too short. Trying to get up once more in August and again in September for our first anniversary. :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Went to Import Alliance this weekend. It was a blast!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Our day started out with a surprise guest in new cartons of eggs 



















I guess the hens were bored.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Pre-Oshkosh (excuse me, _Airventure_) stress is building! 

Dad informed us yesterday that he got handed a new work project and will not be able to attend. I have mixed feelings on this, as it's always good for him to get out and enjoy himself, but I know he could use the work. However, providing we can get it put back together, Olive Oil may be Cathy & I's chariot of choice this year. That way we'd at least have a chance at keeping up with Brad.... 

....providing Brad gets OUR Bonanza back together. Much progress was made today (on both airplanes) but we still have a good bit of work to get done. On a brighter note, the Navion is nearly ready to fly after the new avionics install / complete rewire / hydraulic system overhaul / etc etc etc. It was nice to not only have it out of the hangar for the first time since March, but get it fired up. 

And we leave when???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Pre-Oshkosh (excuse me, _Airventure_) stress is building!
> 
> 
> And we leave when???


 Umm, soonish? We just tucked a bunch of cars away..big storm just about to hit....trying to get some picture files moved and I'll be shutting this machine down/pulling the plug. Should make sleeping great, especially since I didn't sleep last night. I heart my family, really I do. 
On the plus side, Waterfall was home today!!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Umm, soonish? We just tucked a bunch of cars away..big storm just about to hit....!


 We missed out on all the storms. All we got was a bit of rain. No thunder, no lightening. All the cars are either in the garage or in the back yard. Looks like we left town and took every car with us. 

Update on the 16V, we took her out yesterday and discovered a fairly leaky oil cap. So today I took the oil cap off the 80 in the back garage and put it on the 16V. The car is now running a lot better. It explains the oil disappearing issue, as well as the small vacuum leak issue that was present. Hopefully the car runs better now. I did discover that the usual self fixing car she is, has after nearly a year of the left side bright being out, it is now working. For whatever reason that may be. :screwy:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Umm, soonish? We just tucked a bunch of cars away..big storm just about to hit....trying to get some picture files moved and I'll be shutting this machine down/pulling the plug. Should make sleeping great, especially since I didn't sleep last night. I heart my family, really I do.
> On the plus side, Waterfall was home today!!


 Cathy check that post count. 4,996. Closing in on a milestone.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> We missed out on all the storms. All we got was a bit of rain. No thunder, no lightening. All the cars are either in the garage or in the back yard. Looks like we left town and took every car with us.
> 
> Update on the 16V, we took her out yesterday and discovered a fairly leaky oil cap. So today I took the oil cap off the 80 in the back garage and put it on the 16V. The car is now running a lot better. It explains the oil disappearing issue, as well as the small vacuum leak issue that was present. Hopefully the car runs better now. I did discover that the usual self fixing car she is, has after nearly a year of the left side bright being out, it is now working. For whatever reason that may be. :screwy:


 Well, around here we'd say "Volkswagens fix themselves". Though in my experience it usually takes some owner input. I'd guess you have a marginal filament in that light, or a flaky wire/connection to it. Looks like our weather is clearing out though you'd never know it looking out the window. We're supposed to get more crud tomorrow though. It's 6:30 and hubby wants me to help him with a ladder. Welcome to the circus that is my life. Lord knows what the urgency is.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I just have to say, I love this Volvo.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> Cathy check that post count. 4,996. Closing in on a milestone.


 Why thank you, oh big one! (miss you folks BTW ) I will use my posts wisely. At least in my little mind... 

So WAAAAY back on June of 1999 I purchased my second new VW. It was a reawakening I guess, and I got into the online community shortly after that. Here she is, and I'll be hopping into her in about two minutes. She's been a fabulous car: 










More in a while, have some opcorn: ...I gotta go drive. I suspect you can see where I am going with this!:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I now have a bike rack! But it's not for style, this will carry our bikes to far away places! Straps on, and it's amazingly strong. And you can't beat the price, $39.99!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> I now have a bike rack! But it's not for style, this will carry our bikes to far away places! *Straps on*, and it's amazingly strong. And you can't beat the price, $39.99!!


 
:laugh::what:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Good evening, all.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I had a strap on once..... _ONCE_!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

That bike rack looks much less frightening to drive around with than this one. I hate looking up out through the sunroof to see the bike swaying back and forth, ready to fly somewhere.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> I had a strap on once..... _ONCE_!


 Wow......TMI dude.:sly:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice bike, Chris! I have a Raliegh Sports, I think it is a 1973 or something like that. 

Here it is on the rack.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

5000 posts!!! Woohoo!! 



Mtl-Marc said:


> opcorn:


 Okay, THAT car has 310thousand kms on the clock now, all good except for the Upsolute chip episode. Which overlapped with hubby's battle with Daimler Chrysler when his PTLoser blew a big hole in its bell housing. But I digress. The REALLY important event happened in Sept of 2000. I bought another car. It had a few "issues", like a crank keyway that vanished shortly after I drove her home. Not to mention some cosmetic stuff: 



















I knew NOTHING when I got this car. I didn't even know how to swap out the battery. She made me learn. And she was a mean teacher. 










....but it all turned out fine.  (I had good friends to help me...:thumbup 










Anyway, there are a few other VWs around here now, and I did a tally, since I got the bug I've logged about 300 000 miles, 100 000 or so on A1 cars. Not bad considering that winter thing we do up here. It's been a good 5000 posts guys and hot chicks, here's to the next 5000! (where's that beer emoticon when I'm thirsty????)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> That bike rack looks much less frightening to drive around with than this one. I hate looking up out through the sunroof to see the bike swaying back and forth, ready to fly somewhere.


 I need something like yours for the Sportwagen, cholland. I've heard good things about the Whispars, and they are very low profile.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> 5000 posts!!! Woohoo!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, there are a few other VWs around here now, and I did a tally, since I got the bug I've logged about 300 000 miles, 100 000 or so on A1 cars. Not bad considering that winter thing we do up here. It's been a good 5000 posts guys and hot chicks, here's to the next 5000! *(where's that beer emoticon when I'm thirsty????)*


 
:thumbup: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats Cathy! 

Here's your beer: :beer:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

>


 Cath, how'd you get the eyebrow to work with the 4x6 headlights? Roger and I were looking at installing one, but it didn't look like it would mount up


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Congrats Cathy!
> 
> Here's your beer: :beer:


 What he said :beer:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Darn, that's a bummer  It's been way too long since I've seen a picture of your Scirocco though!!!


 Sciroco looks kinda shabby currently. Needs some paint attention, but there's not enough paint to do anything with!  
Cosmetically, no change either  

So instead, hows about a pic of the wagenwagon?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*I need some <whine> to go with my (lack of) Cheese...*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Timbo! The bikes look bigger than the car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

G-rocco said:


> Cath, how'd you get the eyebrow to work with the 4x6 headlights? Roger and I were looking at installing one, but it didn't look like it would mount up


 I reveal my secrets to NO ONE!!!  

Okay, you asked nice, so here are some pictars. I used the Dremel and modified it a bit. Me, modify something, what a concept.:sly: 




























And since we are low on ducks these days...., here's a sudsy one. My cars are all filthy, especially purple since I just took her for a run down lakeshore, "to test her headlight aim". As if I needed an excuse. Now she's got smooshed bugs all over her nose. Good thing I didn't get to that beer before I got back eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)




----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just been busy trying to get airplanes in the air. I spent several hours putting Olive Oil back together yesterday, she's nearly ready to go if someone will finish the intercom wiring.  87D is back on her feet as of midnight, so she's getting much closer as well. And I'm hoping the weather cooperates for awhile today so as to test fly the Navion. 

Soo.... back to it! Too bad work will get in the way the rest of the week.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

15mm spacers on the rear now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Just been busy trying to get airplanes in the air. I spent several hours putting Olive Oil back together yesterday, she's nearly ready to go if someone will finish the intercom wiring.  87D is back on her feet as of midnight, so she's getting much closer as well. And I'm hoping the weather cooperates for awhile today so as to test fly the Navion.
> 
> Soo.... back to it! Too bad work will get in the way the rest of the week.


 Hopefully Olive Oil won't smell like a refinery this year, she smelled like my garage last year! It was supposed to be low grey crud here, but it was actually really nice and smooth up there. Got to watch a black Lear jet take off today (from 1000' above it), we don't get much jet traffic at Brantford. And I've been rocking the bug the last few days, and she's a happy car. I still really like her, even though she's got that rattle thing going under the hood. The whistle makes up for it.  
Got cars to wash and stuff to pack eh? Not sure yet what car to drive to Ohio this time (seems I was just there, and guess what's in Mt Vernon in September? Yup, I may be down AGAIN......that's what, five times in a few months???) The trip AFTER this one will be in a surprise vehicle, I won't be roccin' it for once.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hope everyone's day has gone better than mine so far.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Illustrated for your convenience, comments in bold: 


vwdaun said:


> Just been busy trying to get airplanes in the air. I spent several hours putting Olive Oil back together yesterday, she's nearly ready to go if someone will finish the intercom wiring.
> 
> *And she's green. *
> 
> ...


 And what about your, erm, drinking problem? I can ask the FAA, but this does NOT look like the required 8" bottle to throttle. :beer: 










You KNEW this would surface sooner or later eh? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Booha1 said:


> Hope everyone's day has gone better than mine so far.


  What happened?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> And I'm hoping the weather cooperates for awhile today so as to test fly the Navion.


 Well, test flight accomplished, though not without drama. It seems as though running wide-open throttle causes things to be a bit too rich... to the point of missing & sputtering a bit. Mind you by the time we realized things weren't quite right, (it was making power, just not overly smoothly) we were rotating for take-off. Not much to do other than nurse it around the pattern. Once pulled off the full throttle stop though, she ran smoooooth, so we elected to stick to our orignal plan of "donuts over the airport" at a sufficiently high height. We have a few other issues to take care of, but she at least flew and it was nice to haver her up there finally. 

I imagine the rest of the evening will consist of more tidy-up of 87D, and if the weather holds I may zip out to I66 for Olive Oil.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> And what about your, erm, drinking problem? I can ask the FAA, but this does NOT look like the required 8" bottle to throttle. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dunno, that looks pretty close to the specified 8 inches. But then again my guess of 8 inches has always been off :laugh:


----------



## xgsft (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah, it's good to see another drinking enthusiast with an aviation problem!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Question? What is that little white plastic dealy called, it tucks up next to the gas tank and has 4 hoses going to it, and where can I buy a new one. I think I plugged it up.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

punchbug said:


> What happened?


 This old guy came into the clinic and pooped all over our floor. This was a person, not a dog. 
Guess who had to clean it up?  

This is not an ideal way to begin your day.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Booha1 said:


> This old guy came into the clinic and pooped all over our floor. This was a person, not a dog.
> Guess who had to clean it up?
> 
> This is not an ideal way to begin your day.


 Kinda gross, but I grew up on a farm and spent 6 years doing field service in wastewater treatment plants so, Eh, it washes off.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> Question? What is that little white plastic dealy called, it tucks up next to the gas tank and has 4 hoses going to it, and where can I buy a new one. I think I plugged it up.


 http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Fuel/92/8 

It is officially called the "fuel filter with expansion tank" but I think that is a slight misnomer. $22 from GAP. 

However, this reminded me of this thread from 2007 that I started. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3093532-Part-number-help-Fuel-Trap 

I feel like I know so much more now than I did back then...


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Kinda gross, but I grew up on a farm and spent 6 years doing field service in wastewater treatment plants so, Eh, it washes off.


 Yeah, I know. I've learned to live with it as a fairly normal part of my job...IF it comes out of a dog or cat or horse. 

But the thing thazt kept grossing me out was the simple fact that it came out of a person. For whatever reason, that made me gag. A lot. 

I could never be a nurse.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> You KNEW this would surface sooner or later eh? :laugh:


 Daun looks so happy, and yet, guilty. :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sweet, thanks Joe, and thanks for the post link, alot of useful info.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Booha1 said:


> Yeah, I know. I've learned to live with it as a fairly normal part of my job...IF it comes out of a dog or cat or horse.
> 
> But the thing thazt kept grossing me out was the simple fact that it came out of a person. For whatever reason, that made me gag. A lot.
> 
> I could never be a nurse.


 The only thing that actually grosses me out about it is the thought that he went in and defecated on the floor like it was a normal thing to do, not even attempting to find a restroom.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh man, I feel so depressed about selling the rocco. I at least told the future owner that he should come to Cincy. He is really nice and he is going to finish the bodywork and take good care of her. 

So many memories...

Oh yeah, and it's my birthday :banghead:


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

wheeltowheel said:


> Oh man, I feel so depressed about selling the rocco. I at least told the future owner that he should come to Cincy. He is really nice and he is going to finish the bodywork and take good care of her.
> 
> So many memories...
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's my birthday :banghead:


 Happy birthday...even though it doesn't sound too happy for you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I dunno, that looks pretty close to the specified 8 inches. But then again my guess of 8 inches has always been off :laugh:


 So many things to say to that, so little time....so how the hell are ya chickie? 

Daun, I packed my bowling shirt. Wanna go bowling in corn country?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy birthday!! 

Sorry to hear about your Scirocco....then again, I have mine up for sale too.  I'll know tomorrow if it stays that way or not.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

wow i have mine up for sale too  trades anyone?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> wow i have mine up for sale too  trades anyone?


 Sorry to hear you folks are selling. No way in hell am I selling mine!!! I'm in my usual morning routine, get up, drink enough coffee to absorb the weather conditions, get in car.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

'Tis a shame that so many folks are selling. But I know better. You'll all be back!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning 

It might be a shame, but they are just cars. :sly:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> So many things to say to that, so little time....so how the hell are ya chickie?


 Well, trying to stay cool and dry amongst the heat and humidity. Not working so I have all the time in the world but no money to do any thing about it. One would think this would mean I would be outback with the little ragtop but no, it's worse in the garage than it is in the house. But I really do want to start getting her put back together. Need to schedule an engine swap day. Soon. Daun has to be a main participant as he has the engine. So I'm just kinda here, enjoying the two Sciroccos we have that are running. And the black BMW for when it's just to hot. Not that I am really going anywhere anyway.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Daun looks so happy, and yet, guilty. :laugh:


 :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

My last drinking experience was one of frustration, and to make SURE I stayed clear the hell away from airplanes the rest of the evening. 

I did indeed head out to my parent's to trade airplanes. Only instead I ended up mowing their yard for an hour or two while dad finished up a little wiring project he wanted to do while the front seats were out. Finally, the weather in Indiana was moving closer and Olive Oil was finished up (or at least the front seats were in!) and I got ready to leave. Everything was fine until I went to close the small window next to the pilot's seat - the latch fell apart in my hand. With no time left due to the weather moving in, I gave up and flew the 172 back to Dayton. Upon arrival I got out of the plane and went straight for the beer fridge in my hangar. 

On a brighter note, 87D is ready for her test flight (apparantly she's kicked her coke habit), and then we'll see about fixing the latch. Haven't even thought about packing and I have to work the rest of the week. :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> My last drinking experience was one of frustration, and to make SURE I stayed clear the hell away from airplanes the rest of the evening.
> 
> ...


 Well, that's not good. How hard is the latch to source/replace? I did an up/down today..."as a learning experience about low clouds". Yep, I learned that the clouds were too low, amongst other things. I hit up the Farmer's market on the way hoime, so I have all kinds of yummy produce to munch on. Loving that so much stuff is "in season"! I did a fairly decent pre-pack yesterday, but car choice will depend on the radar Friday. Purple isn't so much fun in the rain as she is in the sun, though AC is a very good thing...... Any idea what the long term down there is for Friday? 

Ohh, oh, ohh.....! This!! Daun!! There is a parcel headed your way...should get there Friday 10 am. It contains IR film...and two filters. If you could please keep the film somewhere cool, I'd appreciate it! The filters can go in the Oily one since they need to go to see airplanes in Wisconsin. The experiment with IR film continues!! WOOHOO!!! And I'm excited about the filters too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Well, trying to stay cool and dry amongst the heat and humidity. Not working so I have all the time in the world but no money to do any thing about it. One would think this would mean I would be outback with the little ragtop but no, it's worse in the garage than it is in the house. But I really do want to start getting her put back together. Need to schedule an engine swap day. Soon. Daun has to be a main participant as he has the engine. So I'm just kinda here, enjoying the two Sciroccos we have that are running. And the black BMW for when it's just to hot. Not that I am really going anywhere anyway.


 Yeah, it was sticky here too. I had a nap since nobody's home and awoke to violent rain. That'll help. It's actually been pretty decent here this week otherwise. And I'd love to help with the swap, but my summer's pretty well toast, despite my lengthy holiday.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


 
:what:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> 'Tis a shame that so many folks are selling. But I know better. You'll all be back!


 
im pretty sure id never be able to break even on my rocco so it shall never be sold if thats any consolation. 




also ive finally gotten fed up with my "filing system" enough that im just going through and throwing away anything i dont anticipate needing and that doesnt relate directly to taxes. or vehicles i currently own


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

both of those are quite amusing


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

If good fences (fents) make for good neighbors, not too sure what to say about my brothers fence. Solid and straight in some places, shaky fence posts and zig zags like a drunkien sailor in others. 

Being as it's *his* house, I offered advice when apropriate, but let it be his fence.  
Mebbe I'll take some pics next workday. but it's all custom. 600ft of 4ft high shadowbox fence. 
And he/we haven't even started thinking about the gates


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

G-rocco said:


> 600ft of 4ft high shadowbox fence.
> And he/we haven't even started thinking about the gates


 
Sounds like a fun fence. Years ago we put up about 4 feet high field fencing, took forever to put it up and no sooner did we get it up and the goats knocked it all back down again.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

wheeltowheel said:


> Oh man, I feel so depressed about selling the rocco. I at least told the future owner that he should come to Cincy. He is really nice and he is going to finish the bodywork and take good care of her.
> 
> So many memories...
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's my birthday :banghead:


 I can top that without hardly trying: 

- Friday was mine and the 7th "would have been" my 20th Anniversary. 

Them two just came from breath'n in and out, I shudder to think how depressing I could make it for everybody if I really applied myself. 

I could start talking about my nephew's A2 Jetta. That'll beat the guy pooping on the floor all day long.:laugh: 


TBerk 
not quite ready to gnaw off a limb. yet...:what: 
(Don't make me redact this one too. ):banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey TBerk...we love ya, know that eh? Life's a mess. Being with friends helps that seem better, even if it's only for a while. And we're all friends on here eh? Even if some of us have never met in person.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Hey TBerk...we love ya, know that eh? Life's a mess. Being with friends helps that seem better, even if it's only for a while. And we're all friends on here eh? Even if some of us have never met in person.


 Bah Humbug!



(Hey PunchBuggy, beeeee quiiiiieeeeettt- I'm working on my curmudgeon skills....) :sly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7X2_V60YK8


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

TBerk said:


> introducing my new savings plan; If they don't actually send you a check, you can't spend it...


 This is why I quit my old job. They had an awful habit of not paying people for the work they did. Then when it came down to my vacation and them telling me I couldn't take it because they didn't like the way they had to pay me for it, I left. In hindsight I should have probably tried to work it out some, but eh, it's better now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, the Scirocco is no longer for sale. The Rebel sold first.  

I'm picking up my '55 Ford tonight!!! :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Bah Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Riding my bike to work most of the time now. New tire, brakes, tubes, and some reading on how to adjust everything makes this thing a great commuter bike. it's a1973 Raliegh Sports. 3speed hub gears. 
The car takes 5 minutes to drive to work. The bike? six minutes. 
Makes the Scirocco's life easier. Less of the commute.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool bike Timbo. :thumbup: 

IIRC Cholland has something similar.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Cool bike Timbo. :thumbup:
> 
> IIRC Cholland has something similar.


 Except mine's a girl's bike! '73 Raleigh Laurentian; special Canada-only model, made in England. 











In other bike news, now that the Honda's plated and insured, it will only run on one cylinder. Good spark, compression, guessing no/intermittent fuel. Obviously I can't figure out how to properly set the float bowls either.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

finally got my capital one CC............... 












:laugh: 


yeah im a lil bored today.:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome Timbo!! And it's great for your health too! :thumbup:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*H2Oi*

did someone have already booked there room, looking for a room near the scirocco group...:beer::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...ggrrdamnit. I really hate being backed into stuff that I didn't really wanna do... but gotta, in order to be able to do other stuff that I do wanna do. 

That said; Facebook can lick my hairy *** and I will not EVER vote a straight ticket for either party, so send me no FB invites nor political screeds. 

I am however in need of a good online photo-sharing system, preferably free, and the more simpatico with doing links/ uploads to here (ie; Vortex) the better. 

Suggestions please? I really don't know about this stuff... I just like to keep things simple and easy (yo, 40+ year old single male w/ no (legally claimed) kids, hadn't y'all already figured that out? 


t'anks. Ice Karl :beer::laugh::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> TBerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bah Humbug!
> ...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Riding my bike to work most of the time now.
> 
> The car takes 5 minutes to drive to work. The bike? six minutes.
> Makes the Scirocco's life easier. Less of the commute.


 
love it. 

20 mins to Train, 45 mins express to San Fran, 15 mins to work site. 6 bucks US. 

Train-load of like minded knuckleheads? - Priceless. 


TBerk 
I want to be the Timob when I grow up...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> punchbug said:
> 
> 
> > TBerk said:
> ...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Heading out shortly to drive my MkI 8 hours in the rain/oppressive heat to meet up with Daun to go camping in a mudhole. If we can get there. I think I'll pack the sweet gumboots I bought for the day out with yellow Jeep. How sexy is THAT?


 You guys have fun with that. With the way the weather has been recently I don't think you could pay me enough to take that trip


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...ggrrdamnit. I really hate being backed into stuff that I didn't really wanna do... but gotta, in order to be able to do other stuff that I do wanna do.
> 
> That said; Facebook can lick my hairy *** and I will not EVER vote a straight ticket for either party, so send me no FB invites nor political screeds.
> 
> ...


 Karl, Photobucket is a popular option, Flickr is as well, though their free account is limited to 200 images. Also look at Picasa


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I've had a free Photobucket account for three or four years and it has been easy and reliable. Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Heading out shortly to drive my MkI 8 hours in the rain/oppressive heat to meet up with Daun to go camping in a mudhole. If we can get there. I think I'll pack the sweet gumboots I bought for the day out with yellow Jeep. How sexy is THAT?


 
I don't know about the boots but the yellow Jeep sure is sexy!  :laugh:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TheTimob said:


>


 Very cool bike, Timob! I love vintage 3 speeds! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Very cool bike, Timob! I love vintage 3 speeds! :thumbup:


 I'm off to look into purchasing a bike today! Been looking to build one up, but I might buy one as is, out of the box and do some updates. I just want a mountain bike with no rear suspension and slick tires for pavement riding. Old School city bike to hammer on!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm off to look into purchasing a bike today! Been looking to build one up, but I might buy one as is, out of the box and do some updates. I just want a mountain bike with no rear suspension and slick tires for pavement riding. Old School city bike to hammer on!


 
Just bought this for Gabriel's birthday... 
his turning 11 tomorrow. 
His mom lives right in a hill, and with all of Gabriel's 56lbs, I didn't want to buy him a bike that weighed 40lbs... 

This is one of the rare ones, that weigh in at 20lbs...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm off to look into purchasing a bike today! Been looking to build one up, but I might buy one as is, out of the box and do some updates. I just want a mountain bike with no rear suspension and slick tires for pavement riding. Old School city bike to hammer on!


 Right on!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Right on!


 Some of us actally drive these odd little cars eh?: 










I parked in a random spot at Duty Free and noticed the red incsription on the curb when I came out. Likely an omen. So I'm in Dayton. (Moraine) at the moment, here till weather in Osh Kosh clears up. Sounds like the field there is a mess so we will be flying in close/camping in a motel, thank you very much. I am wearing my bowling shirt, awaiting an adventure! :thumbup:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Trying to replace my alternator belt and I am having trouble. Can't seem to get the A/C compressor to swing far enough to get the A/C belt off. :banghead:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Gary Fisher?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Made some food goodies and soon we will be off to go sailing (assuming the weather will co-operate!). Should be fun as I have never been on a sail boat before. The wind is good for it, just the thunder and lightening isn't.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Fred, check your IMs.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be introducing my new car soon....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I need to go take some better pictures of the Volvo, now that I spend ~8 hours making her all nice and shiny.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

why is brokevw.com being screwy? it was working last week or so- now the home page and index pages come up blank


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

send a PM to broke I guess...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

someone want to guess what I have next to the key board that is scirocco related? 
Clue is red and round. 

el t


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

shift knob?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Smashed thumb


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> someone want to guess what I have next to the key board that is scirocco related?
> 
> 
> el t


 No.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

its a clown nose isnt it?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Boy slow weekend and slower minds.....opcorn: keep trying...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

The round part to the window crank. 

Went sailing yesterday for hours. It was a ton of fun. Stayed out to late, drank to much. Also fun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Boy slow weekend and slower minds.....opcorn: keep trying...


 Aaaahh, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm soooooo bored. Filling in for someone at work and we're having the slowest Sunday I've seen in a LONG time! :thumbdown:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

woody16v said:


> why is brokevw.com being screwy? it was working last week or so- now the home page and index pages come up blank


 
yeah that ^ x2. I was trying to post a link to Broke's site to help out somebody here... checked it first and it was all funky "go-away lemme alone"... so no link, no help.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Aaaahh, the suspense is killing me!


 
Clue #2 poly.....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i did pm him about it- he had done something and ended up reloading it- as of late last night it works. 


of course m still trying to figure out how to get this selector cover off but i have an idea that may end up working.... if it does ill be sure to share it- if it doesnt, of course, it will be irrelevant and sharing it would be silly


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> Trying to replace my alternator belt and I am having trouble. Can't seem to get the A/C compressor to swing far enough to get the A/C belt off. :banghead:


 Yet another reason to delete A/C.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

feh, just found out that the 5 bus wraps I have been working on have to ship Thursday for Friday delivery. And I got approval to print from the client yesterday evening. If you need some entertainment, just watch for my sleep-deprived postings.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I actually accomplished some thing today! I went to a local college and went through every thing, I will be going on Friday to enroll. It's a 7 month Transportation Dispatch program which means I will be done and working at a good job in time to get the ragtop done in time for Cincy. It will be done. That car and I will make it next year. Somebody wanna hold me to that?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

h2o international is coming up quick!

Requested off the time...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

jedilynne said:


> I actually accomplished some thing today! I went to a local college and went through every thing, I will be going on Friday to enroll. It's a 7 month Transportation Dispatch program which means I will be done and working at a good job in time to get the ragtop done in time for Cincy. It will be done. That car and I will make it next year. Somebody wanna hold me to that?


I think everyone here will hold you to that! 

Really though, congrats! Good luck! I'm hoping to go back to college next year.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> h2o international is coming up quick!
> 
> Requested off the time...



ahhh! its coming up so fast! i havent even made it to pick up my new(ish) free daily- much less get the rocco done!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ok, back to work I go


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

have you ever noticed hohos look like ding dongs & ding dongs look like hohos


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

just thought id put this here. . . http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-15-episode-5-hq_2041834.htm


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> h2o international is coming up quick!
> 
> Requested off the time...


Won't be one of those for me(or both of us I should say) this year with the baby and all. But we are planning on going next year and if Mike has FFC this fall, at least I am going, if not both of us.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> ok, back to work I go


Wow, I didn't know you left!   :beer:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah, went to a friends wedding yesterday evening. Back at work tonight though, got too much **** to print and not enough time.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ great pic


finally got my selector cover off with a combination of low strength plumbing sockets, 3 square nuts, 2 wrenches, and a pair of channel locks. also learned that the spring behind the cover isnt the one to worry about, its the one behind the circlip that'll get you- was stuck on just long enough for me to remove the clip, and the cover under the clip, set both pieces to the side, and turn back to the selector shaft before it shot out and nailed me in the collar bone. leaving a slightly amusing circle of gearlube on my t-shirt and a less amusing ring on my actual collarbone.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

What's wrong with the site? It wouldn't work this morning and now it took me an hour to post this!! :what:


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> What's wrong with the site? It wouldn't work this morning and now it took me an hour to post this!! :what:


i know! i have to refresh every time i go to a new page. something's up :banghead:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Last night I went to interview with a family for a private duty nursing position. The family never showed up. I waited for 45 minutes. No phone call, no email, nothing. :banghead: Today I went to another nursing home to see if they would hire me. I filled out the application and they were set to interview me until they found out that the Director of Nursing was not in today. So I wasted time I really didn't have today.

Spent the rest of the day at the train club organizing YEARS of train lay out supplies, nuts and bolts, and electrical equipment. Old cardboard boxes with dried up paper tape, outdated circuit boards. You pretty much name it I found it today. Including a blue and white striped child's sized vest. I dunno, just found it there.

Tomorrow the lake.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ajbyers said:


> i know! i have to refresh every time i go to a new page. something's up :banghead:


Yeah...this just isn't working. Guess I'll play with the car tonight. :thumbdown:


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yeah...this just isn't working. Guess I'll play with the car tonight. :thumbdown:


not sure what the :thumbdown: is for. i find playing with my car fun :laugh:


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

engine bay almost fully shaved.. that is all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am in beautiful West Bend Wisconsin and I abandoned my MkI in Ohio. He's dripping oil all over her hangar:










And THIS one is green:










It's not easy being green. We had a good trip up here and the skies were blue and sunny on the day we left. See?::what:










My newest mascot Martin likes flying, see how happy he is?










Picure of Brad's Bonanza from Daun's Dad's Bonanza:










Of course, Chilly Willly went along for the trip too:










Once we landed, we got A RENTAL!!!! And yes, it drifts very nicely. Okay, not nicely, bt it DOEs drift. Even with five people in it....










We love our little Cobalt:










Here we are setting up camp. 










This year was a total swampland at Osh Kosh so we opted not to camp at the airport like we usually do. For those who don't know, Osh Kosh hosts "Airventure" every year, and it's like a big huge Cincy for general avaition planes and experimental stuff. Before we even got to Osh Kosh, we met up with Jim J. and I got a ride in his angry 16V bunny!










Okay, more later....but that'll be something to keep you entertained for a few seconds anyway! High speed at the hotel, errr, campsite...woohoo!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

This is the earliest I've been awake since leaving for Cincy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

loud wagen said:


> engine bay almost fully shaved.. that is all


Colin is back from the dead?!?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

haha, looks that way


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> This is the earliest I've been awake since leaving for Cincy


That's just a wee bit too much chrome for me... :screwy:

Saw an A8 the other day that was all chrome...I thought that sort of stuff was illegal in the States?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Spent the day at the lake. Swimming, boating, grilling. Nice. It was a beautiful day for it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Is it me, or have the last two weeks been a total whirlwind?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

...And she teaches the Younglings. The Horror! 


TBerk
come swoop me up in one of those things, I'll fix that oil leak...
(Oh, shoot, I forgot I was lurking)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey there! 

Scirocco content: I drove the 16V to work on Wednesday. Man, that thing never fails to get me grinning from ear to ear, 95 degrees or no 95 degrees! 

Still looking for a garage in my hood to store and work on the car. Soon...

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

why must hotmail change continually? cant it just stay like it is/was? not that it was great, but i dont see it being any better, just more annoying because everythings been move just a bit. y?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just saw 2 sciroccos in Falling Down with Michael Douglas. A white mk1 and a pewter gray mk2. 

I've also gotten something cool today, but more on that at a later time.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I really want to get my rocco done but I have NO idea how to do bodywork and these arches are killing me!!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanted to sleep in today but Mike lured me out of bed with Timmy's and the chance to drive the MK1 for the day. It was an offer I couldn't really refuse.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

woody16v said:


> why must hotmail change continually? cant it just stay like it is/was? not that it was great, but i dont see it being any better, just more annoying because everythings been move just a bit. y?


Aaaaaaaaand, this is why I switched to gmail. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

hotmails kinda cool now I like it ^^


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, I never use my hotmail address. Gmail was a good switch for me. I have my junk all packed in the MkI and I'm ready to head home from Ohio, again. I uploaded picures and will post more of them tonight when I get home. And Lynn, how's the new MkI working out for ya?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Good, he is an absolute joy to drive. Although I would like to say that I am jealous as hell and not used to being a passenger in a Scirocco. I am currently working on taking the bulb out of a spare cluster and taking it to Auto Zone and get some new bulbs. Neither MK1 has a lit instrument cluster so I am thinking of tackling this today, it would be nice to get my hands dirty on a car again, even if it's for my husband.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Cool to hear the new one is happy one. I just went to Dayton and back in mine. Sure was nice at the border carving through all those big trucks and blasting through the other side. Klaus sure has instant throttle response, and he was liking this cooler aiir. I'll have more Oshosh pics up tomorrow morning. Got an urgent appointment with Sam Adams at the moment.....:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Aaaaaaaaand, this is why I switched to gmail. :thumbup:



yeah i did that, but all the forums and whatever have my hotmail address and i was always logged into gmail for awhile then i cleared my cookies and havent been back there since, not even 100% sure what my username is, much less my password. 

not that i really even use my email for anything, its just annoying that i changes in some way almost every other week it seems- nothing major ever changes it just adds a step to my email checking process and that messes with my head


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I'm home from the latest adventure. Hope you don't mind my little travel documentaries. Anyway, yah, Wisconsin. You see some strange things in Wisconsin, scary things. 










Our little Cobalt wanted to be a race car. She (he?) wanted to get rid of these extra botls. Who needs door latches.....? She handily beat a bright orange, big winged import at a stoplight despite our tech procedure to reinstall the bolts.










Oshkosh field was closed because there was standing water. They usually park about 12 000 aircraft but not this year becasue they would get stuck like this one:










We camped in a motel nearby, which accounts for why Daun was checking out this FORD:what::screwy:...we were messed up this year...obviously.










Fords are EVERYWHERE at Oshosh!











Chicago perfomed Monday night, and I last heard them live in the 70's. Yeah, I'm old.










Tuesday night was not as cheerful. We saw Jack Roush perform a "hard landing"  He and his passenger were injured, and his Beech jet was in two pieces as a result. Roush had a some pretty angry horsies on the ground there.










There were other spoiled Mustangs too:










Electric aircraft were featured this year. The fan on this one folds neatly into the fuselage for storage.


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Electric aircraft were featured this year. The fan on this one folds neatly into the fuselage for storage.


That's pretty neat, it looks like the paper airplane that took me two hours to make


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool pics, Cathy. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Have I mentioned how much I hate mosquitoes?? 

I spent about 15 minutes in the back yard just now, and got bitten about 40 times. The mosquito death toll was 5. But my legs are itching like crazy right now.


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate mosquitoes??
> 
> I spent about 15 minutes in the back yard just now, and got bitten about 40 times. The mosquito death toll was 5. But my legs are itching like crazy right now.


I feel your pain. I have around 20 bug bites on my legs, they itch sooo bad. I have this itch stuff though makes them not itch, works like heaven.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i too despise mosquitos. and wish them all a slow painful death. 


aaaand i finally got the mk3 020 mostly apart! what a PITA it has been, but the input shaft is out and 3rd and 4th are off of the output shaft- just need a 250mm puller (or some "custom accesories") to strip the output shaft and it'll be on the one that came out of my car. 

f/d looks pretty good on the mk3, as do all the gears for the most part. little bit of heat discoloration but nothing really serious


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> i too despise mosquitos. and wish them all a slow painful death.
> 
> 
> aaaand i finally got the mk3 020 mostly apart! what a PITA it has been, but the input shaft is out and 3rd and 4th are off of the output shaft- just need a 250mm puller (or some "custom accesories") to strip the output shaft and it'll be on the one that came out of my car.
> ...


Exposed gear always look so cool to me. Hope the reassembly goes well.

So, may as well post up the rest of the Oshkosh pictures, since I have some from the track today and there's a big car show tomorrow. 

So...here's my little friend Martin flying the Buffalo airlines DC--3 (featured in the series Ice Pilots NWT). Too bad Matin's too short to see that the Erikson Sky Crane is looming large in the window! !There were lots of DC-3s there since it's the 75th anniversary of that workhorse of the skies. 



















He went wing walking with Chilly Willy on this Waco too:









There were lots of good examples of "don't try this at home kiddies". For example, Beechcraft never intended their beatiful twins to do THIS:










And Eurocopters really should NOT do THIS::what:









Reallly, they shouldn't. They tend to chop off their tails, but that one's not quite stock. And of course, there were pirates. 











Aeoshell greased up some Texan bellies...(even the photos of these things show the oily mess later in the show)










Of couse, we knew the sad day would come when we'd have to go home. We ate ice cream to try to forget:










Sadly, we DID have to leave our sweet little Cobalt behind . She sure did hold a lot of crap, and five poeple pretty well.










That's it for tonight. Arm Drop Live pics next time, and my kid is still there. He's in the finals, but it got held over till tomorrow due to rain.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> He went wing walking with Chilly Willy on this Waco too:



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> So...here's my little friend Martin flying the Buffalo airlines DC--3 (featured in the series Ice Pilots NWT). Too bad Matin's too short to see that the Erikson Sky Crane is looming large in the window! !There were lots of DC-3s there since it's the 75th anniversary of that workhorse of the skies.


One of Mike's "co-workers" flew a DC3 from Yankee Air Museum over there. He flew in with two others (DC3s). From what I hear fun was had by all.

Oh and I start work tomorrow evening. Job. School. Now all I need is to fix Heidi and all will be right with the world.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Exposed gear always look so cool to me. Hope the reassembly goes well.
> 
> So, may as well post up the rest of the Oshkosh pictures, since I have some from the track today and there's a big car show tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Anybody else see Cathy as Mary-Ann from 'Gilligan's Island'? (Mary-Ann _was_ the 'one' as we all know...)

ON a totally unrelated tip: swapped DSL modems today, didn't resolve pausing downloads and YouTube video that freeze two thirds through. But I get to bitch t a higher level tier of Tech Support next week.



TBerk
needing Tech Support, when you are actually Tech Support yourself, is a beeeech.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i too am hoping for a successful gear transplant.


awesome pics too cathy, always wanted to go to oshkosh. looks so cool.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw Cathy! Amazing pictures!!!


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

"Falling Down" w/ Michael Douglas was from the early 90's. Sciroccos were boss back then... so, anyway, I'm hoping VW doesn't do something stupid like pull the new Scirocco off the market !!! The global economic downturn makes it very difficult to introduce a new car line. The way I see it is the original Scirocco somehow just clicked (as a really good thing). The mk2 Scirocco was a dud. The Corrado was mismanaged and too expensive. I hate to see the new Scirocco go the same way.:banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd hardly call the Mk2 Scirocco a dud. I will admit that VW just intended it to be a stop-gap model. Yes, they only sold about half as many Mk2's as they did Mk1's.

But they were all the rage with VW enthusiasts when they were new and even more so when the 16v motor came out. :thumbup:

I _*love*_ my Mk2. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

so today was Bug In at the Portland Raceway. I didn't take any pics, and it was so-so fun, at least until I hopped on the pit-bike and did this to myself:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

**ouch** 

On another note...holy white leg!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...So...here's my little friend Martin flying the Buffalo airlines DC--3 (featured in the series Ice Pilots NWT). Too bad Matin's too short to see that the Erikson Sky Crane is looming large in the window! !There were lots of DC-3s there since it's the 75th anniversary of that workhorse of the skies.


...So...are you sayin' the DC-3 is like... old, and decrepit also? [being 75, post- retirement age and all]. Saw the earlier post re: the band, Chicago; yep they old as hell... almost as old as The Stones; who are rumored to be scouting for another tour contract; and fer the luv of Dog... I mean, Keith Richards looked liked an alumni of Auschwitz by the early '80s ("Start Me Up!"). But I bet they can still rock.

The DC-3 [aka C-47] is still rockin' in the new millenium; and doing stuff other aircraft can't. This mod flies to SPole before anything else can... including the LC-130's, the first new faces South Pole Winter-overs see in late October (last flight out left in January) flew on one of these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basler_BT-67


really, really icey cold :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> **ouch**
> 
> On another note...holy white leg!


It's not like you'd really get much opportunity for tanning in Washington.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just noticed this on my photobucket page:



Photobucket said:


> Most Viewed Album: 80 Scirocco, 53 views


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Exposed gear always look so cool to me. Hope the reassembly goes well.
> 
> So, may as well post up the rest of the Oshkosh pictures, since I have some from the track today and there's a big car show tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Osh Kosh airshow is on my bucket list!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> **ouch**
> 
> On another note...holy white leg!


yeah, it hurts now. I also smashed my ribs a bit, hard to breathe, but at least it was fun :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

twardnw said:


> yeah, it hurts now. I also smashed my ribs a bit, hard to breathe, but *at least it was fun *:laugh:



thats whats really important. hope theres no breakage- rib fractures are incredibly annoying!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Dirty Harry, on the Big Screen, Out of Doors, in SF*



Chris16vRocco said:


> I just saw 2 sciroccos in Falling Down with Michael Douglas. A white mk1 and a pewter gray mk2.
> 
> I've also gotten something cool today, but more on that at a later time.


OK, but I got yer coolness rytch here:

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/dirtyharry/

http://sfcitizen.com/blog/2010/07/1...tdoor-movies-dirty-harry-in-wash-sq-august-7/

http://explore.levi.com/news/rolling-roadshows/ 


Check out Aug 7th, 2010.










TBerk


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Chicago perfomed Monday night, and I last heard them live in the 70's. Yeah, I'm old.



Awesome! Looks like a fun trip, Cathy! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...So...are you sayin' the DC-3 is like... old, and decrepit also? [being 75, post- retirement age and all]. Saw the earlier post re: the band, Chicago; yep they old as hell... almost as old as The Stones; who are rumored to be scouting for another tour contract; and fer the luv of Dog... I mean, Keith Richards looked liked an alumni of Auschwitz by the early '80s ("Start Me Up!"). But I bet they can still rock.
> 
> The DC-3 [aka C-47] is still rockin' in the new millenium; and doing stuff other aircraft can't. This mod flies to SPole before anything else can... including the LC-130's, the first new faces South Pole Winter-overs see in late October (last flight out left in January) flew on one of these:
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that DC-3s are washed up old wrecks by any means!! Quite the opposite actually! I was just trying to say that they'd served hard and well over the years. That particular one had come from our far North and works in the -40C temp there, though they're looking at swapping out the radials when leaded gas becomes unavailable. My daughter's first flight was in one (a Dakota), done in military trim and it's still flying here at Warplane heritage. 

I'll have more pics from my weekend up later today, and there is some strange stuff. Hope you don't mind my endless ramblings.

Oh, and TBerk. Thanks for the Mary-Ann reference, but don't get your hopes up. I'm a hot chick, but not THAT hot. I'll source a suitable gingham blouse if you get yourself to Cincy. So do we have a deal or what?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

well monday folks

i hate mosquitos, i have 100% deet for aftershave this time of the year

i kinda like the beginning of summer when you can leave the screen open & the first mow isn't infested

some pit bikes go even faster & i've seen someone come home skinless

i watched a guy get on & instantly stuff one 1' into the back of my passat, it didn't have metal in the bumpers :laugh:

i'll have to remember not to chop my tail off if i'm ever flying a copter :sly:

spent the weekend figuring out how to get sc on 16v, after quite a bit of searching, it seems rear bbm alt relocation kit sux for the a1 since there's no rear motor mount there to help, like VWMS & bbm used, i'm hoping to copy someone elses work as usual, without the g60


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> Osh Kosh airshow is on my bucket list!


Don't do it...it may ruin your life..... 

And T$, NOICE wound! You'll be able to sit around at the track and have that discussion about scars, just like they do in the movie Jaws..."I got this from the day the Bug raced". And what's with the no bug pics??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

bigtavo said:


> Osh Kosh airshow is on my bucket list!


Reserve your seat now, Cathy, Brad & myself go every year! 

SOOOOOO nice to FINALLY have internet at home again. Now to catch up on forums etc.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Reserve your seat now, Cathy, Brad & myself go every year!
> 
> SOOOOOO nice to FINALLY have internet at home again. Now to catch up on forums etc.


Daun wants to infesct everybody. OTOH, I WILL be looking for a new husband for Oshkosh 2011. You could be the one (unless you're an EAA member, then it's no dice). I'm SO over the others. And what happens in the tent, stays in the tent.....


Heck, we may even have a Taylorcraft in the convoy next year.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well today is Mandy's first day at work after having Mason. She had 119 days off!. Amazingly he is adapting very well to this. Not sure how she is adapting yet.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I'll have more pics from my weekend up later today, and there is some strange stuff. Hope you don't mind my endless ramblings.


Here's to hoping for _endless_ ramblings.  And the Stranger, the Better.



> Oh, and TBerk. Thanks for the Mary-Ann reference, but don't get your hopes up. I'm a hot chick, but not THAT hot. I'll source a suitable gingham blouse if you get yourself to Cincy. So do we have a deal or what?


I've been trying to treat you like a Sister but 1st the whole 'nothing but boots' thing and now this. I'm only human after all. 

(But really though...) 1st things 1st. Roadworthy Mk1, THEN Cincy. Otherwise I have to recruit a Driver/Owner to wingman with. (Others have flown in, but I'd have to jump out of something with a parachute, that's just me...)

btw- I love aviation so don't think I'm not digging Osh-be-Gosh.



TBerk
'scuse me while I go nail coax to the side of the house...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> spent the weekend figuring out how to get sc on 16v, after quite a bit of searching, it seems rear bbm alt relocation kit sux for the a1 since there's no rear motor mount there to help, like VWMS & bbm used, i'm hoping to copy someone elses work as usual, without the g60



Hotness! Me, I'm more supercharger, less turbo. 



TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> (But really though...) 1st things 1st. Roadworthy Mk1, THEN Cincy.
> 
> TBerk
> 'scuse me while I go nail coax to the side of the house...




Well pitter patter eh? Forget the coax, go find another car!

Okay, so Saturday was the Arm Drop Live race at Toronto Motorsports park. 










My guys were both in. Denny drove his "rare" Fox body Mustang, and there were hardly any others except for the fifty or so others. He didn't get picked for the race though. Adam blew up his fast sled in qualifying Friday night, he'd had about two passes on that engine since it came back from the machine shop. Anyway, he came home and got his stock 600cc and swapped all the asphalt stuff over to it. Three hours later, he was two seconds slower ( 12s instead of 10s ) but was still in. Here's the carcass of the fast sled, "worth more dead than alive" at this point:










Gratuitous "Wrong Season Racing" girl for no good reason:










The main point of drag racing on a t-shirt:










And this one was cute too:










Lots of odd stuff running down the track. This little Fiat was plated appropriately:










VETTEATR!










It was a VERY angry little car....as was an Anglia and a good old Omni. We all know they Go Like Hell!
Then there was my buddy with the Ratso Italiano. It's a hand built one-off, and at one of the races his son put the model as "Clitoris GT" which the announcer read several times before catching on 










That SC 16V was sure pretty, but so is this:










My kid on his yellow and black beater sled; the black one beside him runs 9's:










Classics:










The dreaded Passat:



















Guess what sort of fuel that one burns eh? There was rain and some technical delays, which put the race over to the next day. Adam ended up in the finals but sadly he managed a red light on his pass for the $2 grand. Nothing at all for second. Not sure what sort of car he was up against, but he was the only sled left at that point. 










I'll put up some from Sunday's car show next, give me time.....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy sh*t Cathy...snowmobiles in the 1/4? 

BAD MOM!!! :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Holy sh*t Cathy...snowmobiles in the 1/4?
> 
> BAD MOM!!! :laugh:


Of course! We used to do that every year!

In the summer we ran snowmobiles in the 1/4's and in the winter we put our cars in the ice races. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What can I say? My kid loves his sleds. He's got a track bike too, but he prefers the sled on the straight stuff. I've never done a pass on one, _yet..._ :laugh: He used a new cooling method this time, he had 200 gallons of water in a tank on the truck bed to pump through it, it worked well. Arm Drop requires hot laps, so he had a mobile cooler of water to tow alongside so he could cool on the return lanes. There's quite a bit of accomodation for asphalt racing, but damn they're fast


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning Everybody


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Gratuitous, Gratuitous, Gratuitous, Gratuitous, Gratuitous, Gratuitous, Gratuitous...*



punchbug said:


> Gratuitous "Wrong Season Racing" girl for no good reason:


Pam Anderson is(was) from Canada, right? btw, I *love* Gratuitous. 




> My kid on his yellow and black beater sled; the black one beside him runs 9's:


That has got to be the Most Canadian Thing I have _ever_ seen.


TBerk
Cathy is trying to make me late for work...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-15-episode-6_2044582.htm


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Pam Anderson is(was) from Canada, right? btw, I *love* Gratuitous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That it may be, but THIS is more Canadien! 










So on to Sunday's picktars!!!! 

We took the two MkIIs down to Port Colborne for the "Canal Days" car show. The Welland Canal links Lakes Erie and Ontario, and these big guys are a common sight:










And the kids posed on the Unicorn, a tall ship staffed by young women. Probably some soul mates for my son on there too, but sadly he was at the track:










A lot of people come to this event by boat, which is cool. The car show shared the park with a kite club, and they blew bubbles at us all day! 










As you can imagine, it was pretty nice along the shores of Erie. It is a HUGE car show, 600 cars this year! Here is part of the show:










And we're right here (cropped from above image)!! :










You can see the silver headache's nose under that blue tarp, and purple beside her. This was the only other VW I saw in the show, also a Karmann car!!! 










And these wheels look like they should be on a Durocco type car.....










I hadn't seen one of these for ages!










Our neighbours were s husband-wife team we see a lot. Their cars are gorgeous, but didn't win anything. I was surprised!










This is for sale. It was built by Paramount as a Star Trek prototype. It fit me just fine, but he says it's pretty hot to drive. Last plated in Ohio, they'll plate anything!










Actual Rocco content!! My MkIIs with kites overhead:



















Our neighbour won best 80's original and was totally shocked. There were SO many cars, it was indeed cool to win anything. So what about our little cars? Cholland will tell you that they are not as rare as a Fox body Mustang, even though there were tons of those there.....anyway...here we are with a purple kite!










The headache won third for "Original 1980-89". She does look stockish....and I was shocked since I didn't even wash her. (She was pretty clean though). Purple won first for "Altered 1980-89". So we did really well, considering the size of the show. LOTS of people stopped to talk about the breed, and that's the best part of a car show IMHO.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Ya know, if we all pitched in a few cents each Cathy could have high speed access. Then we all could enjoy even more really neat pictures from her. Just saying.

GREAT stuff Cathy, thanks for sharing. :beer::beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Great pics, Cathy :thumbup:

Looks like a fun time.

Congrats on the trophies (or plaques, as they may be). :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Cathy!! Those are some great pictures. Congrats on the trophy's :thumbup: 

Hmmm, Fox and Karmann bodies but I bet you there wasn't a single AMC Rebel there.  

I'm hoping there was at least _some_ Kenosha muscle there...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

anyone know who marks an intake cam with a purple stripe? or what the purple stripe indicates? its a pretty new looking cam, just wondering specs on it. searchin "16v cam with purple stripe" was unfruitful


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Thanks Cathy!! Those are some great pictures. Congrats on the trophy's :thumbup:
> 
> Hmmm, Fox and Karmann bodies but I bet you there wasn't a single AMC Rebel there.
> 
> I'm hoping there was at least _some_ Kenosha muscle there...


 Were you looking for AMC products then? I have to say, one of the neatest trip to the track for me was the day the AMC club was racing, but no worries, there were a few at the Arm Drop for ya Izzy! Here ya go! (I've got a soft spot for AMC products myself, and this one was a gorgeous example!) 










AMX: 










Gremlin:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Today, off to the fair. Rabbits, chickens, turkeys, and I am sure a few cows.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

congrats Cathy & thanks for the pics 
trophies seem to come when you least expect them


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Many things come when you least expect them. Trophies are neither here nor there, but it just confirms what we already know...these are really fine cars that we drive. Just got out of the green one, and I truly enjoy all three of them. 



veetarded said:


> Ya know, if we all pitched in a few cents each Cathy could have high speed access. Then we all could enjoy even more really neat pictures from her. Just saying.
> 
> GREAT stuff Cathy, thanks for sharing. :beer::beer:


 Money's not the issue really. Unless you're talking enough to put up my own tower. There's just nothing out here, cell service sucks, and trees block other options for miles and miles. Satellite service is also sketchy and overpriced. So I'll cope.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath's posting pics... so I'll share some. Took a few on Sunday, felt good to use the cameara again.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And the kids posed on the Unicorn, a tall ship staffed by young women. Probably some soul mates for my son on there too, but sadly he was at the track:


 There once was Chilly Willy the Aviator, now we have Chilly Willy the Sailor.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There once was Chilly Willy the Aviator, now we have Chilly Willy the Sailor.


 Let's face it, it's really "Willy the adventurer". His new pal Martin is also up for a good adventure any day. I caught him trying to drive this, but the helmet was too big:  










(It's pretty amazing the access you get with a camera and a stuffed toy) 

And GRocco! Keep them coming! 

Jedilynne....there had BETTER be pictures of those chickens eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Jedilynne....there had BETTER be pictures of those chickens eh?


 That sounds disturbingly close to encouraging her! Noooo!!!!  

Congrats on the wins Cathy! SOOOO many of us enjoy hearing / seeing the stories of your adventures. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh Daun...I need to get my bowling on. Whatcha doin' this weekend???? My bowling shirt is packed, and last I checked, that sweet new one of yours is yet unused.....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> That sounds disturbingly close to encouraging her! Noooo!!!!


 As if I needed any encouraging!! All though I did FINALLY convince Mike to let me have the donkey....he should be here the next time you come by  

And I have NO pictures. Mom took her camera but the battery died and we didn't get any pictures I don't think. I will check later when she's not in a mood. It was a small fair, I only wish I still had the animals to compete, I would have cleaned house. 

It's really funny, I went from showing chickens/rabbits, to showing cars. Pretty much the same thing and I'm honestly not sure which is more expensive.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Sciroccos don't get frostbite in the winter, and they generally smell better.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

THunderstorms last night. Woke up this a.m. and the computer was off. I assumed Mandy shut it down. Guess I was wrong. She texted me later to say the hard drive was dead. DAMN!!!! Oddly, the diagnostics say the drive tests good, but it can't communicate with it. Oh well, she dug out the old slow laptop in the meantime. Probably won't be spending much time online until it gets fixed. Friggin storms.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Were you looking for AMC products then? I have to say, one of the neatest trip to the track for me was the day the AMC club was racing, but no worries, there were a few at the Arm Drop for ya Izzy! Here ya go! (I've got a soft spot for AMC products myself, and this one was a gorgeous example!)


 
Thanks Cathy!!! That's one extremely nice example of Kenosha muscle!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*It's time for some random XKCD!*

http://dynamic.xkcd.com/random/comic/ 


(click on it, you know you want to....)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just plain awesome TBerk! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Just plain awesome TBerk! :laugh:


 Love that site, I always get hitting random/ This one seems pretty Scirocco-list to me! 

http://xkcd.com/441/ 

Edit for ownage: 




























And while I'm at it, ^^Track Day North^^ is coming up FAST! The actual track day is Aug 22, but so is the VAGKRAFT watercooled show in the Toronto area. 










I'll be going to VAGKRAFT, and if you are too, you need to pre register to show your car. Sounds like some of the SECO group will be there too, so we should have decent Rocco representation there. 










Denny and Adam will be going to the track, so you can do that instead....and if there is interest in a dyno day Saturday, I'd like to hear from you soon so I san set that up. I'll be on holiday starting tomorrow, so response may be intermittent, but you should be used to intermittent if you do VW electricals.  
Anyway, if you think you'd like to come hang out with some Roccoheads in Southern Ontario, LMK, you can stay in my cat-infested house. (That's an allergen warning eh?)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Anyway, if you think you'd like to come hang out with some Roccoheads in Southern Ontario, LMK, you can stay in my cat-infested house. (That's an allergen warning eh?)


 

Count us in. I'll let you know if some thing doesn't come through fast enough to allow us to come but otherwise we'll be there. With 2 Scrioccos. (edit, I'm to asleep to realize how to spell Sciroccos and since the word is "mis-spelled" on here it really through me off!)


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/1828926033.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/1828926033.html


 Nice!! I wonder what the price is...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice!! I wonder what the price is...


 That WAS nice! So I'm headed off for adventure tomorrow, so I took today off for some stimulating vaccuuming/fridge cleaning/bathroom cleaning. It was pretty fun until I heard this noise that sounded like there was a tractor trailer in the attic. It was THIS guy, and holy crap do they ever put on a show. 





































And for the record, yes, I AM having way too much fun with this new lens. It really IS all that AND the bag of chips.* 

*without the speeding ticket


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

your cam makes it look like the props not turning :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Why is this thread nearly at the bottom of the page?? 

Can't have that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> your cam makes it look like the props not turning :laugh:


 Yeah, helicopters are tough, either the rotor's stopped or the fuselage is blurred. They don't spin that blade too fast. And I was lucky to grab the camera, swap out the lens and get out to the end of the driveway by the time he was still there! Running ain't my strong point, strolling is more like it! And I am in Ohio again! :what:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Cathy! You're all over the place! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just saw this in The Car Lounge: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4978731-Used-Car-Find-Clean-1978-Volkswagen-Scirocco


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Ginger vodka + tonic + lime = delicious.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ i had heard that, but have not yet had the pleasure of trying it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And I am in Ohio again! :what:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

G-rocco said:


> Ginger vodka + tonic + lime = delicious.


 Try this with regular vodka, fresh lime and slices of Ginger root. Now that is delicious!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Try this with regular vodka, fresh lime and slices of Ginger root. Now that is delicious!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Buy my Scirocco's please so I can buy this Scirocco*



















Inquiries to what I have in my garage can be directed to..... 

[email protected]


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Are you serious Scott? Going to sell that zender Scirocco?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

So bored at work...again. Feels like November here in Seattle, cold and wet. :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

is this thread dieing  

... or are people just out driving their Sciroccos?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm on the road...and I'll pos up some pics tonight from the next motel. In Ohio ATM, tonight will be somewhere in Pa.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Just on the road, a waisted day.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> is this thread dieing
> 
> ... or are people just out driving their Sciroccos?


 im around, but not very chit chatty lately. just lurking. 


not much interesting going on around here, i did pick up a broken 20ga mossberg 500 for $35 not too long ago, its kinda cool, but needs a barrel and stock


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So yesterday we had a GTG in Baltimore. Jeff and Cindy came down, as did Paul and Lee. Nobody else showed up. Oh well, everyone else missed some great food.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry Chris, but a 36 hr trip for an hour lunch just isn't real practical for me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Sorry Chris, but a 36 hr trip for an hour lunch just isn't real practical for me.


 But it was 2.5 hours!  

:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So yesterday we had a GTG in Baltimore. Jeff and Cindy came down, as did Paul and Lee. Nobody else showed up. Oh well, everyone else missed some great food.


 Thanks for the invite, Chris. Sorry I was unable to make it. Worked 14-15 hour days all week and had to help my brother disassemble and reassemble a giant wood backyard play set on Sunday. Saturday was the only day I had to relax and actually see my wife. Next time, brother. :thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i don't know how many times i watched that washing machine LOL 
it's smoking & his shirt is tucked in :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So yesterday we had a GTG in Baltimore. Jeff and Cindy came down, as did Paul and Lee. Nobody else showed up. Oh well, everyone else missed some great food.


 
srry i missed it too chris. stuck at work with almost nothing going on:banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

This:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Errr...is it me or did they change the format again?? I now have to scroll down a whole page to even see topic titles! :banghead: :screwy:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So yesterday we had a GTG in Baltimore. Jeff and Cindy came down, as did Paul and Lee. Nobody else showed up. Oh well, everyone else missed some great food.


 sorry Chris I completely forgot about it


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

veetarded said:


> :laugh:


 
Someone from here posted this video on Facebook a couple weeks ago. I just about died from laughter when I watched it. On the other hand, Amber wasn't amused. :screwy:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

California 16v said:


> is this thread dieing
> 
> ... or are people just out driving their Sciroccos?


 
Been to busy living life this weekend to post anything. Airshows and camping trips. Birthdays and company picnics. So yeah, just out and about. School will start soon and then I'll really be out of touch.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What, no commnts on the Big Wheel? How many of those goofballs do you know. The more of them you DO know, the more you know what a bad idea this was.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> What, no commnts on the Big Wheel? How many of those goofballs do you know. The more of them you DO know, the more you know what a bad idea this was.....


 Eh. They haven't motorized it yet so it's not that dangerous, yet.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> What, no commnts on the Big Wheel? How many of those goofballs do you know. The more of them you DO know, the more you know what a bad idea this was.....


 I figured they were all probably to drunk to cause to much harm.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

it's my birfday wheeeeee. 19. i'm old.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> What, no commnts on the Big Wheel? How many of those goofballs do you know. The more of them you DO know, the more you know what a bad idea this was.....


 Looks like fun was had by all involved. Congrats to them!


----------



## 1FLiGLi (Jan 14, 2003)

jedilynne said:


> I figured they were all probably to drunk to cause to much harm.


 *ding, ding, ding* 

We have a winner here. 

I believe it was determined that play time was over when certain participants wanted to be dragged behind a motorized vehicle on the Big Wheels. Wives stepped in at that point . 

Cheers, 

FLi


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Md GTG*

Hey Chris ! 
I was in your neck of the woods, but was in St-Michael's during that time... 

Crabs on a terrace with cold beer... After a real tough day boating  

But thanks for the invite :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

@ Cathy: 
any info / Thread on TDN? 
Is it at the same time as Vagkraft ? 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> it's my birfday wheeeeee. 19. i'm old.


 

Happy birthday!  



On another note, has anyone noticed how slow this thread has been moving since the Vortex switched to whatever service they're using now (I forget the name)?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Now that Parts4vws is gone does anyone know of a supplier for bare mk2 front control arms?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Suspension/60/1http://www.germanautoparts.com

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1coarba.htmlhttp://www.blackforestindustries.com


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Re: the big wheel pic. 

OMG I haven't had such a fun time in ages! You know it's going to be fun when Anson, Jason Cammisa and Jason Brunberg (The Mad Bastard) are in one place. My personal favorite was on the way back from the reception to the hotel when Brunberg decided he needed to get out of Matt's Jetta and into the trunk of Cammisa's rental 535i at a stop light. The rest of the ride to the hotel parking lot was in a **very** spirited manner.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

fredybender said:


> @ Cathy:
> any info / Thread on TDN?
> Is it at the same time as Vagkraft ?
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


 It is. :thumbup: 

See you there.  

And no worries on missing the pizza. Crabs are good too.:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

upoo2 said:


> it's my birfday wheeeeee. 19. i'm old.


 Happy Birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Suspension/60/1http://www.germanautoparts.com
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1coarba.htmlhttp://www.blackforestindustries.com


 Thanks for the BFI link, didn't even occur to me that they sold stock parts :thumbup: I had thought of just getting the arms from GAP but I would rather not bother with removing the bushings to install my poly ones. Thanks again.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

upoo2 said:


> it's my birfday wheeeeee. 19. i'm old.


 
dude.

I was born in 1963. 

TV came on a rounded tube and was most likely Black & White. Hell everything was Black and White back then.

When you turned off the TV it shrank to a dot, right in the middle of the screen and stayed that way until all the power bled away. This was highly entertaining for little kids.

When 'the People' got riled up about something- they took to the streets, they didn't sit at home and bitch about it on some Blog. (Ever seen a modern city's six lane boulevard FULL of shoulder to shoulder people, as far as the atmosphere will let you see, in either direction?

Back then cars could take a lick'n and keep on tick'n (to use a Timex line)- I think you can Netflix 'Bullit' or 'Streets of San Francisco' and see what I mean. Or any of the 1st three Dirty Harry movies will get the point across. 

It was out of this tumult and chaos the Beetle and Ghia begat the Rabbit and Scirocco. 

Strong cars, if little, compared to Detroit at the time. But plucky, likely made from melted down WWII tanks and such. 

I'd have been around Ten Years Old when the 1st 'TV headlighted' Scirocco made it's appearance, a year later they were being sold over here in the US iirc, and to tell the truth I can't recall when I 1st saw one. I'll bet I neither knew nor even thought it was a VW, at the time. 

When I was 19 the Internet was analog modem to modem BBSs @ 1200 baud (whoHoo- fast!) and who had ever heard of DARPA? (Well, some of us had...) A PDA was a pencil behind your ear and a notepad in your back pocket. 

An iPod was something from the original "Invasion of the Bodysnatchers' which we got to see on Creature Features on late Saturday Nights. 


Think about that- You actually had to plan to be in front of the TV at a certain time or you'd miss something, maybe never to be seen again. Like Moon Landings. Time Shifting was still in the realm Science Fiction.


"19, I'm old...." heh heh. OK. oh- happy birthday.



TBerk
and where are the flying cars? We should have flying cars by now...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzm6pvHPSGo


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah happy birth day 
you could flip open the back of a portable radio & use the tubes for heat


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> yeah happy birth day
> you could flip open the back of a portable radio & use the tubes for heat


 [snarlf]

tubes. 

That wedding sure looked like fun, I esp liked the Bride & Groom on six wheels; cool-idge.



TBerk
when was the last time anybody ever saw a tube checking machine at the local store?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> dude.
> 
> I was born in 1963.
> 
> ...


 1200 baud, you were flying, the first modem I dealt with was 300 baud and you took the phone handset and set it in the rubber cups, and you saved your programs to a portable cassette recorder because that 500k harddrive was 3' tall and weighed about 2400 lbs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fredybender said:


> @ Cathy:
> any info / Thread on TDN?
> Is it at the same time as Vagkraft ?
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


 Yep, same day. I will be headed for VAGKRAFT with whoever else wants to go, and you need to register ahead if you want your car in the show. There are other events there, so check their site. My hubby/son will be at TMP for the CSCS track event, and that's where the Scirocco types usually go. So if that's what you wish to do, you can do that instead. We'll use my place as a base of operations and drinking/dining area. LMK if youre coming, and what you want o do if you're coming.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yep, same day. I will be headed for VAGKRAFT with whoever else wants to go, and you need to register ahead if you want your car in the show. There are other events there, so check their site. My hubby/son will be at TMP for the CSCS track event, and that's where the Scirocco types usually go. So if that's what you wish to do, you can do that instead. We'll use my place as a base of operations and drinking/dining area. LMK if youre coming, and what you want o do if you're coming.


 Just registered Euclid in the car show... 
I will most probably be driving on the saturday with my son, and getting a hotel room; 
how far west from Downsview are you?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Just registered Euclid in the car show...


 Maybe you can set up my motorcycle carbs before I give up and push the thing off a cliff?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Maybe you can set up my motorcycle carbs before I give up and push the thing off a cliff?


 
There are no cliffs in the GTA. :laugh: 

Are you coming to H2O this year?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There are no cliffs in the GTA. :laugh:


 Except for the ones half a km from my parent's house  











Mtl-Marc said:


> Are you coming to H2O this year?


 Not a clue (this probably means no )


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Scirocco-M...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item27b41d31ad


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@freddy: How far? About two hours, but you're used to Quebec driving, so for you about fifteen minutes!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Cathy!, you aren't done traveling just yet = 

http://wingsoverwinecountry.org/

MuahahahHAhah. :sly:

(yeaaaah, you can bring Daun too...)



TBerk
two words: Globe Master


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Scirocco-M...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item27b41d31ad


 



> As I collected more cars I kind of forgot about it under its dust sheet.


 Damn, where is my wallet!?


TBerk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok...is anyone else with Firefox having issues with the forums? This is getting downright ridiculous.  

My screen looks like I'm using explorer 2.0 or something. :screwy: :banghead: 

And half the time the server isn't even available! 

We need to start our own Vortex.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Ok...is anyone else with Firefox having issues with the forums? This is getting downright ridiculous.
> 
> My screen looks like I'm using explorer 2.0 or something. :screwy: :banghead:
> 
> ...


 Safari is doing a-ok! :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I never have any problems with Firefox. Although I really recommend downloading the Adblock Plus plugin and blocking the vortexmediagroup ads. Makes a big difference and having no ads on websites is always nice. 

I'd give you the site to block, but I'm on an iPod...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Safari is doing a-ok! :laugh:


 Firefox on Win 7 is doing a-ok too! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't like Safari 

Using Firefox 3.6.4 at the moment and it's not working. :banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Firefox is working fine for me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Firefox is working fine for me.


 
No problems with any website, except this one. :thumbdown: 

Using Safari now, no problems.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Hey Cathy!, you aren't done traveling just yet =
> 
> http://wingsoverwinecountry.org/
> 
> ...


 Well, this year I'll need to stick with "Wings over the Grand River", but next year's gonna be BAAAAD...since I'll have no obligations whatsoever. Potential glitches in that theory are , of course, the aging parental situation, and the lack of any real growth on the money tree in the back yard. For the record, the beer seeds have also failed to sprout. 

I am at the cottage, which is great, but I have no Roccos or cats. Pictures of either would help a lot....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

northsurveyor said:


> Inquiries to what I have in my garage can be directed to.....
> 
> [email protected]


 Hey there, could you email me a [email protected]? The address above does not seem to be working and I dont trust the IMs on this to work...too hard to see the notices hidden way up at the top like they are....


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Maybe you can set up my motorcycle carbs before I give up and push the thing off a cliff?


 Chris, Are they Keihin's or Mikuni's? 
I could take a look at them for you... 
Most probably 
#1 out of synch 
# emulsion tubes and needles are worn out... 
Many other things possible... 

I could pass by saturday PM to take a look if you want (Keihin's are a pain to dissassemble though) 
If not i will be in Mssga on September 6th-8th, visiting company HQ... 
PS: I trade my carb tuning services for hops  

LMK


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Well, this year I'll need to stick with "Wings over the Grand River", but next year's gonna be BAAAAD...since I'll have no obligations whatsoever. Potential glitches in that theory are , of course, the aging parental situation, and the lack of any real growth on the money tree in the back yard. For the record, the beer seeds have also failed to sprout.
> 
> I am at the cottage, which is great, but I have no Roccos or cats. Pictures of either would help a lot....


 How about a cat named Rocco? Who turned one year old last week. 










And as for the money tree and the beer seeds, why won't those things grow right exactly? I mean I follow the directions perfectly it doesn't seem to matter. I'm always out of beer and money.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> And as for the money tree and the beer seeds, why won't those things grow right exactly? I mean I follow the directions perfectly it doesn't seem to matter. I'm always out of beer and money.


 You aren't the only ones with this problem, I have similar issues myself.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I am at the cottage, which is great, but I have no Roccos or cats. Pictures of either would help a lot....


 One of my favorites, Cathy asleep in the back of my scirocco: 










Here my favorite pic of my orange cat: 










And a spiderweb after some rain for good measure:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Fred, thanks for the offer. They're Keihins and I think they're out of sync right now, by a lot. It seems to be running a lot more on one cylinder than the other (at least it's actually running on both now). Pulling the left spark plug; not much drop, pulling the right; it's huge... plus the idle is racing to 3000rpm or so. I built my own carb syncronizer out of a yardstick, 12' of hose and some ATF last night. I that doesn't work out, I'll start buying beer  

I made an attempt to drive the yellow car to work this morning. Went and filled it up and then parked it again and got the Golf. It was missing badly on acceleration the whole time. I think it's running rich and the plugs have gotten fouled... again. 

I'm having zero luck keeping any vehicles tuned/running this summer:banghead:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> I'm having zero luck keeping any vehicles tuned/running this summer:banghead:


 You and me both, I actually had to buy a new car, er, truck, just so I had something reliable that didn't suck down over $150 a week in gas. My Megasquirt project can to a screeching halt since I can't get .msq files to load, my cabby ate another fuel pump, and my Moto Guzzi needs a new side stand stop machined.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4981550-ND-Callaway-Turbo-Systems-Historical-Stuff-pics 

http://www.hstar.net/images/Callaway-NDturbo/album/#54 

http://www.hstar.net/images/scirocco/album/


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody! I've been in lurk mode for a while. Been busy at work which means no idle time. Plus busting ass on cars too. 

But the Audi is running and driving again! And it feels good too. Next up, the Corrado.  


That washer or dryer video is so damn funny. I want to know more about it, it appears to be smoking so I am going to assume it's been "overpowered" some before the brick got thrown in. 

Big wheels? Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkEdcR0D1E4 

Lets see.... well damn, that's all I've got right now. 

Brendan


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

jedilynne said:


> And as for the money tree and the beer seeds, why won't those things grow right exactly? I mean I follow the directions perfectly it doesn't seem to matter. I'm always out of beer and money.


all i could think about when i read that was mayor adam west saying "they told me i couldnt plant sausage seeds, look at these beauties"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Ok...is anyone else with Firefox having issues with the forums? This is getting downright ridiculous.
> 
> My screen looks like I'm using explorer 2.0 or something. :screwy: :banghead:
> 
> ...



Firefox 3.6.8 on Ubuntu 10.04 w/ NoScript addon running interference. (er, how would I know I had a problem, in other words- what exactly _is_ your malfunction?)


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> How about a cat named Rocco? Who turned one year old last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you for the pics, and Grocco, that's a classic pic of me eh? As for the beer sseeds, my yard is full of bottles/cans/tabs/caps, even an occasional full bottle with cap. In full sun/shade/partly buried...and no luck. I even tried that method used for some South African seeds, smoke. Nope. And I have a botany degree. Baffling. ....however.....:laugh: they DO have some interesting beer nurseries down here. Yesterday it was "Double Bag" and some other localish types, today? Who knows. The sampling area is also hard to tolerate....floating in a pool chair aimlessly on the lake.  Not sure if that counts as intoxicated boating or not....
So far my days have been this: get up and do some reading (YAY studying on holidays!!), wait for family to rise, then figure out what my beautiful daughter Waterfall wants to do. (we have a date for loopy duck boat riding though...gotta get on that....there will be pictures, no worries) 
My sister in law sent me pictures of the snakes that supposedly live on the dock, (from last week) and she hates them. There were five. I LIKE snakes, and have yet to see one, and I'm looking for them constantly. I think they're cool.They lounge in the trees too. 
Minimal VW content down here unless you ccount Audi/Porshah.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> they DO have some interesting beer nurseries down here. Yesterday it was "Double Bag" and some other localish types, today? Who knows. The sampling area is also hard to tolerate....floating in a pool chair aimlessly on the lake.  Not sure if that counts as intoxicated boating or not....


Intoxicated boating or not, sounds like fun to me. Where are you exactly anyway?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

anyone here have a subscription to HotVW's...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So yesterday we had a GTG in Baltimore. Jeff and Cindy came down, as did Paul and Lee. Nobody else showed up. Oh well, everyone else missed some great food.



Chris,

Thanks again for the invite... I was here ---> http://www.myspace.com/rustriot that day. In Aug 2008 I met Jennifer at the rust riot. This event is pretty special for us and these were the plans I told you I had in our recent pms.

next time dood.. :beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

mr lee said:


> anyone here have a subscription to HotVW's...


nope... why, whut u got?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

my buddy scott "sbell914" should have all them hotVW mags rob


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> nope... why, whut u got?



apparently there is a photo of a black scirocco in this month's issue.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

"Audi's A8 luxury sedan will be the first vehicle with a factory integrated mobile hotspot when it ships this fall with an adapter capable of connecting up to eight devices via WiFi or Bluetooth. Audi integrates a WLAN module and antenna on the roof, using technology from chip-maker Marvell and Harman Automotive. The company says its WiFi software architecture is optimized for extremely low power consumption on battery-powered consumer electronics, enabling passengers to connect to the vehicle's network without affecting the battery life of their connected devices. The Audi system, called the Marvell Mobile Hotspot, will support any combination of smartphones, tablets, laptops, digital cameras, and gaming devices."


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

about damn time.. I wonder what the monthly service charge is and if you have to go through a specific carrier.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Ill find out after next Wed. There will be one here for training...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> Ill find out after next Wed. There will be one here for training...


btw.... everyone google 'R8 Spyder' tell me what u see???? 

1st listing.... BAM!! (anyone got 200 geez?)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> apparently there is a photo of a black scirocco in this month's issue.


No subscription, but somebody in the family normally buys each issue. I'll make sure to look for it.:thumbup:

Drove the yellow car to work after changing the spark plugs last night. They were black and only had about 80 miles on them. CIS basic with no frequency valve and no 02 sensor means I basically just guessed in leaning out the mixture.

The thing still takes like 30 seconds of cranking to start everytime, but is fine after that. Should make for a good show for the rest of the employees when I'm leaving tonight!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> btw.... everyone google 'R8 Spyder' tell me what u see????
> 
> 1st listing.... BAM!! (anyone got 200 geez?)


I see a Honda S2000 with a REALLY Big grille.
Geez, my 3/4t pu gets better gas mileage than this thing, 12mpg city, my pu gets 13, in pretty much every situation. Oh yeah, 'built my own, the quote was $ 162,250
plus $1250 destination charge.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Off to the duck boat! Wheeee.......:beer:


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome home, new Tiggy!

Yep, talked the folks into getting a Tiguan. It beat out the outback as it's most direct competition, and other also-ran contenders.
It's quite nice  I wish it was candy white, to match my passat, but the 'white gold' is a decent color. the 18" wheels are neat-o too. Highlights include the Bi-Zenon headlights and the KESSY key system.

Gotta figure out how to arrange 2 sciroccos, a passat, and a tiggy in the driveway to represent and photograph.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Chris,
> 
> Thanks again for the invite... I was here ---> http://www.myspace.com/rustriot that day. In Aug 2008 I met Jennifer at the rust riot. This event is pretty special for us and these were the plans I told you I had in our recent pms.
> 
> next time dood.. :beer:


No worries Mike. That looks like a cool show. You got any pictures from there?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmm, I need a quick way to find $4k! I just saw this on the local Euro car club forum:


" FS: Mint 1982 VW Scirocco with under 15,000 miles" 










http://eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=27366


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Totally awesome! It has a rear window louvre!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> No worries Mike. That looks like a cool show. You got any pictures from there?


I didn't... I had Jen's 7 year old son tugging on my arm and hiding from all of the 'freaks n wierdos' as he called them. :sly:

If you click the MS link in the post above there are some photos from this year and years past. Always a great time there. :beer:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I CAN HAZ NEW KITTYCAT?

Vivian sez OH HAI!










She's a big cat, rivaling only Longcat in length.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nice kitteh!! What's her story? She looks full grown, what happened to her other people? (did she eat them? )


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My dad found a couple of things on craigslist that might be of interest to someone here.

Mk1 steering wheel: http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pts/1892900599.html

Titian Red 85: http://reading.craigslist.org/pts/1895613055.html


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Nice kitteh!! What's her story? She looks full grown, what happened to her other people? (did she eat them? )


She's a shelter cat. The Dumb Friends League (our local shelter) has been getting a lot of cats, so they're giving them away with current shots, spay/neuter, and microchip implant. They think she's about 2 years, and her health suggests that she wasn't scrounging for very long, but she'd been at the shelter for two weeks.

She's really sweet, she's been killing our other cat Hamilton with kindness, even though he's been hissing at her for two days now.

Also, my wife is thrilled she finally got to name something Vivian, a name my daughter narrowly escaped.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome! Vivian is a cool name for a cat!


----------



## ThatSciroccoGuy (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm Tim and I have a Sciroccoooooo. '86, 16v, no sunroof, blah blah blah. Coilovers going on in the morning! JOMs to tide me over until spring, then KW Variant 2s... :screwy:










I don't really go by the typical recipe for things, no Borbets or BBS RMs, will probably end up being tracked heavily next spring after I ditch the CIS for twin Weber 45 DCOE carbs and more suspension work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Welcome Tim, and I dunno about this not following the recipe. Sounds like a bad idea to me. My cars ar pretty traditional.

But on to important stuff which is off topic. Off topic is on topic on the Scirocco forum!

So I have left the great state of Ohio, as it was too silly. After passing through West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Connecticut and Rhode Island, we made it to Massachusetts. I currently have no cats or Roccos, and my feet are staying on the ground. As you can imagine, it is torture. :beer::beer:










We share this area with lots an lots of nature. Like these bees










Those girls work hard to make sure you get your cranberries for Christmas.

There are other insects, and I've seen at least four different members of the dragonfly/damselfly family:










The snake is one of about five that live right on our dock. You never swim alone. There are ducks too, and they're really tame:



















I love walking the salt marsh at low tide, but the light faded FAST! LOTS of little critters in the water; we were watching herrmit crabs mostly.










Preparations were made for an adventure:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My daughter and hubby went on the adventure too. At her suggestion, we fortified ourselves for the gruelling journey ahead, and collected appropriate emergency gear. I imagine this duck whistle will appear again....










Not everyone can be a duck boat captain. You need special feet:










Out in Hyannis Harbour. We saw zero Kennedys as usual. I think they are a myth.










Lots of interesting ships in this harbour:










(Gay Head is a place on Martha's Vineyard actually)

Posing with the duck:










Then we had to go for a ride on the carousel, wheeeee!:










Yep, life is tough. I had to eat a crustacean for dinner last night. Gonna see if I can convince the gang to go have another one before we leave, $10.95 for lobster? It's about the cheapest thing to eat here!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> She's a shelter cat.
> Also, my wife is thrilled she finally got to name something Vivian, a name my daughter narrowly escaped.


Awww, she's really cute. And good job saving a shelter cat. We've had three dogs and four cats since I've been married, and only the one dog came from a shelter. The rest all appeared on our doorstep. People "drop them off in the country" like they can live in the wild or something. The last cat apparently started her abandonment at our neighbour's, since open bags of cat litter and food appeared on their doorstep a few days after we took her in. They neutered 20 cats when they moved in, so needless to say, they kept the pet supplies. No lack of strays out here.


And *DAUN!!!!* Pictures????? You know what I'm talking about......


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Thinking about putting spacers on the scirocco...

Suggestions? Front and rear? Just rear? Sizes?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like you are having a blast Cathy! Vacations like that are so nice. I really wish I could be out on the water right now just floating a long. But people are on call and we broke the pool pump the other day so no water for me. Have fun and drink a beer for me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

At work...bored to death. Can't wait to get out and change the belts on the Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

glad that work is over for today. time passes veeeery slowly when there are no cars to work on. but the floors are squeaky clean (on my side of the shop at least) 

finally making preparations to rid myself of the failtacular sentra. she's actually been a pretty good car for a freebie, but she leaks more oil than i can afford to replace from more gaskets than i can afford to replace, eats tires at an astounding rate, lacks any kind of comfort, and smells bad. i also suspect there to be a misfire and (judging from the way it cranks) very little compression. 

anyways she shall soon be sent to the wrecker and replaced with another free(ish) car. if all goes to plan, by the end of the month i will have my very own ford festiva!! hilariously tiny and shockily fuel efficient "the fes" is the car my old college roomate and i would cruise around pensacola in. his parents are tired of having it around so they've declared it mine for the taking. it will, of course, be lowered and receive some gentle upgrading, and maybe even some sort of racing once i know the limits of the crapcan classes. 
shes no looker but fun will be had by all








:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Take the 4 cyl drivetrain out of an old Probe, Mx6 or 626...bolts right in!!  Instant screamer.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that's has been considered, aparently capri xr-2s, 323 gtx's, 121's and aspires will also work. more likely than not this guy will see some maintenance and suspension work. if i swap the hubs with aspire or escort pieces i can fit normal wheels on the thing

im still suprised at the aftermarket support thats out there for festies


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

They're quite popular in other parts of the world. :thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i had one of those festi for a rental for about a month, 12" wheels, it was a blast 
i remember my 323gtx test drive with the salesman, we drove it for about an hour & half & never discussed the price
"have you driven it yet"
"no let me get a tag"


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

So Cathy, you are in the States and we are in Montreal. That explains the balance in the force. We had a great meal last night with Mtl-Marc at L'Express. French cuisine. It was nice to have an interpreter with us because once we left the restaurant we were greeted by some of the local citizenry who did not speak English. After a brief exchange, the fellow moved on to greet others. I asked Marc what they discussed. "he asked if we wanted to buy some drugs. I said no. But I was only speaking for myself."


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> So Cathy, you are in the States and we are in Montreal. That explains the balance in the force. We had a great meal last night with Mtl-Marc at L'Express. French cuisine. It was nice to have an interpreter with us because once we left the restaurant we were greeted by some of the local citizenry who did not speak English. After a brief exchange, the fellow moved on to greet others. I asked Marc what they discussed. "he asked if we wanted to buy some drugs. I said no. But I was only speaking for myself."


hope you enjoy your stay in montreal, when are you leaving??


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

britishrocco said:


> hope you enjoy your stay in montreal, when are you leaving??


We are leaving tomorrow morning sometime.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Today is get whatever I want to get done around the house before March day I only have today and tomorrow left before I start school full time. I really wish I had the money and the ability to do the engine swap on a little red rag top but that isn't going to happen. So I am buttoning up some things around here and organizing things I've been trying to get done for a year. We'll see if I am successful or not. Chances are no.

I also have a friend who is giving me a tomato plant, pepper plant, artichoke plant, and spinach plant. She doesn't have room for them in her garden and I don't have a garden so we will see how this workout, the plants are already doing well and baring fruit. I am hoping the transplant won't kill them.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> They're quite popular in other parts of the world. :thumbup:



it helps that they were inexpensive to purchase and operate. im actually really excited about getting it. 

the plan is to upsize to 13's or 14's for better tire selection, lower it, and upgrade the intake and exhaust systems mildly, then make it as light as i can possibly make it and see how many mpgs i can squeeze out of it. 

there will be a thread for it made somewhere. probably not here but it will be around. and hilarious:laugh:

the sad part is i did get a quote from ny insurance co. and its actually slightly more expensive to insure that the sentra for some odd reason


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> No subscription, but somebody in the family normally buys each issue. I'll make sure to look for it.:thumbup:
> 
> Drove the yellow car to work after changing the spark plugs last night. They were black and only had about 80 miles on them. CIS basic with no frequency valve and no 02 sensor means I basically just guessed in leaning out the mixture.
> 
> The thing still takes like 30 seconds of cranking to start everytime, but is fine after that. Should make for a good show for the rest of the employees when I'm leaving tonight!



C.,

Before you do any more with the mixture be triple sure you have really good spark at the plugs. 

(I picked up a used set of spark plug wires during a pick n pull run- "why would you do that?" because they were New Dimensions spark plug wires, and I got bamboozled by the nostalgia, thats why...)

Fouled plugs can be from too much fuel but can also be from too little combustion.

Happy Motoring.
T


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And *DAUN!!!!* Pictures????? You know what I'm talking about......


Who me?????



So back in June, I made a deal with a long-time friend to buy his airplane - a '55 Champion 7EC. His dad bought this airplane in 1962, and he's owned it since about '91. I unofficially learned to fly in this airplane, and he knew that I would like to have it some day. The problem with buying another airplane is coming up with the money, hence, that is why my '81 S is for sale.

Recently Brad has been compensated for a couple of jobs that were done, and the money was there. Only he didn't tell me that. Soooo, I come home from work on Friday afternoon to find this:










It turns out he and several other folks had been conspiring behind my back to get this to happen this weekend, as my birthday is Tuesday. Now, this doesn't mean that I don't need to sell Dieter, quite the contrary. I still have to come up with the cash, but now the need is even more urgent.

More pics:




























Ok, now that it's cooled off a bit and the sun is out... I may have to head for the hangar. Besides, Brad needs some lessons on flying it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow! That is an awesome looking plane. 

And happy birthday.:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just posted this

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/1900964045.html

anyone local who needs/wants a beater/ demo derby car?

editted for correct link


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


>


Happy Birthday Daun! What a pretty little white plane with stripes on the side....looks like a little giant tylenol!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

jedilynne said:


> Happy Birthday Daun! What a pretty little white plane with stripes on the side....looks like a little giant tylenol!


:sly: glad Brad and others surprised you !!!

Have a Great Birthday on Tuesday Daun 

and now this airplane is another good reason to visit Ohio in October


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Daun! And congrats on the plane! (awesome pic of you flying!)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Happy Birthday, Daun! And congrats on the plane! (awesome pic of you flying!)


Happy (early) Birthday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> Happy (early) Birthday!


Happy birthday eh? That's a pretty sweet radio in that thing! Right now, my camera bag has one that looks a lot like it .  Seats look real comfy too. I imagine you're busy polishing and caressing it right now! Okay, getting in the car. I may be ready to kill somebody by next post...and that Speed's suspension is absolutely punishing, so I may need a wheelchair too. 600 miles of family bonding ime. YAY!!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

an early happy b-day to daun. that is a pretty cool plane, my gandpa would have liked it. also sounds like you've got some pretty cool friends to hook you up like. :thumbup::thumbup:



i am offically going to get the festiva this weekend! got monday and tuesday off, will ditch the sentra and catch a train most likely. or a bus, but ive made that trip on a bus before- swore id never do it again.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

The garden planted, the laundry done, the dishes done. Time to get ready for bed and get a good nights sleep. School starts tomorrow, my life is over for the next seven months.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> We are leaving tomorrow morning sometime.


Too bad I missed you, see you at H2Oi!!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

For some crazy reason I flashed to 'the Tick' and 'The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs at Midnight!'*


happy Birthday!


TBerk
*jeeez, if ya has to 'splain it...
http://www.google.com/search?q=The+Evil+Midnight+Bomber+What+Bombs+at+Midnight


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I can say this now...Happy Birthday Daun!!!! :beer: 

Too bad all the Birthday icons are gone...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Happy b-day, Daun.

Still runs better than either of mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsZe39xZ6k8


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Home after eleven hours in the Speed Three. Luckily Mass/NY have paved a good deal of their interstates, unlike OHIO.
I am covered with grey kitty hair. it was downright un-feline the affection I got. 

Oh, THIS>>>:

*Important Notice Re: TRACK DAY NORTH!!!!* Okay, VAGKRAFT is being really hardcore about deadlines this year, and show car registration is closed So if you wanted to show your car, you can sing them a sad song and they may go for it based on the distance you're coming, but not likely. The registration for exhibition parking is closed tomorrow, so if you wanted to park but not have your car judged, that's still do-able, but get on it today!!!!! That's $10, so not a huge risk. Lynne and Mike? Daun??? Pitter patter. Track day is the usual, and Denny or Adam will help you out with that once you get here. LMK when you're arriving/departing so I can (not-a-)plan accordingly. Mainly figure out beds...and bring a towel/sleeping bag in case, but we should have real beds for everybody. 

At any rate, see you guys and hot chicks on Friday or Saturday I guess!!!! Track day/show are Sunday, so sadly you have to choose..... I'll be going to VAGKRAFT, but others in the household are going to the track, so no worries.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Daun! Sweet present! 

Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

someone broke into my GTI last night only to find nothing except a locked glove box. They, in turn, ripped the handle right off. Funny thing is, they couldn't figure out how to open it once they ripped the latch off.

good job dumbass.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

what does this have to do with Daun's Birthday? :what:

j/k... did they swipe anything other than the gb handle?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

damn dude, sorry to hear. hopefully insurance covers the damages and its an isolated incident.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

it's only $100 worth of damage, not enough to take to insurance, just enough to piss me off.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

weak soss


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy birthday, Daun! Enjoy your present!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:banghead: Daun!! I forgot to wish you Happy BIrthday when I was talking to you today. I am truly an idiot. :banghead: I will see if I can find a cupcake for you for TDN. Looks like it's just you and me anyway....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy birthday man, seems like a fair trade for an S


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> :banghead: Daun!! I forgot to wish you Happy BIrthday when I was talking to you today. I am truly an idiot. :banghead: I will see if I can find a cupcake for you for TDN. Looks like it's just you and me anyway....


Happy Birthday to Daun!!

Ok so yeah, with me not working things just are not going to work out. I REALLY wanted to go and if I had the documents to cross the border I'd be doing what I could to make it work, but I couldn't afford to do that either. SO that means I'm out. Again. I always say, next year I will be there, and always some thing comes up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

No worries Lynne. This year's on the down low anyway. Next year I'll get going sooner and see if a different date will work better for people. I've been pretty busy this summer, so this works well for me anyway. We'll get an engine in that car of yours and then have a dyno day maybe. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mr lee said:


> someone broke into my GTI last night only to find nothing except a locked glove box. They, in turn, ripped the handle right off. Funny thing is, they couldn't figure out how to open it once they ripped the latch off.
> 
> good job dumbass.



* I flashed to 'the Tick' and 'The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs at Midnight!'*

A multipurpose comment, it seems.


Oh, and I bought some Miller's High Life today; 1st sip is for the D-Man from the Midwest. (It seems appropriate, him being an Aviator and everything.

TBerk
it's getting so the outlay for a good motion-sensing wifi stealth camera is becoming reasonable...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> No worries Lynne. This year's on the down low anyway. Next year I'll get going sooner and see if a different date will work better for people. I've been pretty busy this summer, so this works well for me anyway. We'll get an engine in that car of yours and then have a dyno day maybe. :thumbup:


Sounds like a plan to me. 

I passed my math exam today and only missed one question! I'm done with Math review for college! Tomorrow off. Then I think I will take the 16V to the first real day of classes. Gotta get started on the right foot after all.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

this forum is going down in the dumps 
i miss the good old days when it was about cars and not so much about automotive arrigence


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'd talk about my cars but there's not much going on with mine (and I don;t feel at liberty to discuss those belinging to others). I'm still trying to secure some cosmetic bits that I've nibbled on but been unable to grab, and otherwise I'm just plain driving them. With an occasional pause to shine them up for car shows and gatherings. So what car stuff did you want to discuss? My next tech procedure will be the removal of a calico cat hairball from a white convertible roof. I can start a thread on it, but what's the point?  (and arrrigence is a great word, BTW:thumbup

And off topic since this is the chit chat thread. My cat, who tried to bury a morsel of Hamburger Helper last night (I agree, ewww) today has been ripping my leg apart to get edamame soybeans. I'd never had them before and they are delicious, but I didn't expect fat cat to want them.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


> this forum is going down in the dumps
> i miss the good old days when it was about cars and not so much about automotive arrigence


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Amsterdam087 said:


> this forum is going down in the dumps
> i miss the good old days when it was about cars and not so much about automotive arrigence


This is the chit-chat thread, which is more about Scirocco owners than the cars themselves. Want a topic specific to the Scirocco? Any other thread in the Scirocco forum should be a good starting place.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> :banghead: Daun!! I forgot to wish you Happy BIrthday when I was talking to you today. I am truly an idiot. :banghead: I will see if I can find a cupcake for you for TDN. Looks like it's just you and me anyway....


No worries my dear, WE'LL go find our own fun. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> This is the chit-chat thread, which is more about Scirocco owners than the cars themselves. Want a topic specific to the Scirocco? Any other thread in the Scirocco forum should be a good starting place.


I think he's referring to the other thread about the dude buying a Toyota. I think.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mr lee said:


> someone broke into my GTI last night only to find nothing except a locked glove box. They, in turn, ripped the handle right off. Funny thing is, they couldn't figure out how to open it once they ripped the latch off.
> 
> good job dumbass.


That sucks. :thumbdown:

At least all they got was a Mk4 glovebox handle. Maybe they just needed one for their Mk4?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

tmechanic said:


>


I think he meant arrogance.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> I think he meant arrogance.


He may not have, and I suspect the Toyota thread was the offender. Regardless, this forum is what we make it and what we allow it to be. The old Scirocco list was pretty well self policing, and I think this forum is much the same way, with Paul stepping in when needed.

Anyway, I have a dull headache from noise and rubber smoke. My little car was about the slowest thing there, but I wouldn't trade him for any of the other cars. It was good to bury the important needle, and I did give a very nice spanking to a 5.0L Mustang, so that was worth the night out. And I need a longer bolt for my wastegate adjustment....7lbs is not enough.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> this forum is going down in the dumps
> i miss the good old days when it was about cars and not so much about automotive arrigence


The Scirocco is doing petty good! Next on my list are the brakes, more powdercoated goodness.
In other news I'm currently working on a TJ and will be driving it down to Oregon this weekend.  It's been way too long since I've driven anything with knobby, noisy tires.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mr lee said:


> someone broke into my GTI last night only to find nothing except a locked glove box. They, in turn, ripped the handle right off. Funny thing is, they couldn't figure out how to open it once they ripped the latch off.
> 
> good job dumbass.


Can't win for failing...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Can't win for failing...


Yeah, Rob, that does suck. LIkely looking for pocket change which we all know none of us have because we have old VWs....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

I can definitely say that we've started thinking a lot more about security around the house. Our neighborhood is relatively safe. I've left doors unlocked, windows down many times and had nothing happen. The officer who took my call said that there is a group of people walking around popping handles to see if anything is unlocked. They usually don't carry tools or break windows, they are just hoping for luck of the draw.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, since I haven't been on in SO long, I decided to make an appearance. I am now a licensed Minnesota Registered Dental Hygienist! Wahoo! All that ball-bustin and late nights and stress was finally worth it. The last test that I took in order to apply for my license was my clinical, which I was shocked to find out I received a perfect score of 100/100 on! I couldn't believe it. Anyway...

Glenn is doing good. Rhett and Anna came up for the weekend last week for what was supposed to be a wrench-n-bake day, which didn't so much turn out to be one. However, Rhett successfully hooked up my radio so it works!!! ----- when the car is shut off. :laugh: Oh well, at least I know it works! We'll fix it again soon.

Love you guys!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> The Scirocco is doing petty good! Next on my list are the brakes, more powdercoated goodness.
> In other news I'm currently working on a TJ and will be driving it down to Oregon this weekend.  It's been way too long since I've driven anything with knobby, noisy tires.


not coming to Pacific Waterland this year?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> Well, since I haven't been on in SO long, I decided to make an appearance. I am now a licensed Minnesota Registered Dental Hygienist! Wahoo! All that ball-bustin and late nights and stress was finally worth it. The last test that I took in order to apply for my license was my clinical, which I was shocked to find out I received a perfect score of 100/100 on! I couldn't believe it. Anyway...
> 
> Glenn is doing good. Rhett and Anna came up for the weekend last week for what was supposed to be a wrench-n-bake day, which didn't so much turn out to be one. However, Rhett successfully hooked up my radio so it works!!! ----- when the car is shut off. :laugh: Oh well, at least I know it works! We'll fix it again soon.
> 
> Love you guys!


Miss ya girlfriend! Glad you are done your license! And that's cool that you had a wrenching day, even if it didn't end up being that. I need to spin some wrenches, but other things have priority. Like driving!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> not coming to Pacific Waterland this year?


Just signed it to my facebook and got reminded that it's this Sunday!!! fuuuuu. :banghead:

I'll be there but with a dirty Scirocco!!! Already called my friends and they'll have to get their Jeep some other time.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

sux rob, dont lock anything
i have a camera, they hit just outside of it
i could get two, vid card & video storage online but downsizing everything
no radio in car & no locks
can't count how many times
my fave two months ago, look outside Leanna's car's gone, police said somebody put it in neutral & rolled it into the next intersection, kids, $100 tow etc

so i'm googleing how to get rid of crickets
coming from huge pile of corner stuff so finally start digging & i can see it between the foundation & 2x4 
make sure there's not one in the chamber & pump it up 8 times, eye protection, squeeze :laugh:
u win some loose some


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm sitting here waiting for some Sciroccoholics to show up at my place. I imagine that Chris16V (or whatever Mr. Canfield's screen name is ) is heading north at this very moment in his black beauty,:thumbup: and Daun will add the opposite end of the tonal range tomorrow if he gets an oil sensor leak sorted out. Will (who we should shun because he SOLD his Scirocco) may also venture out here tonight. 
So far today I drove my MkI for an hour, flew for an hour and then another hour of MkI driving. It was hell. 
THEN!!!!! and this is the exciting part, I got to drive my red vaccuum cleaner around the big brown 82 (in a vain attempt to pick up cat hair) There's just no point stessing about housework, this house is whatever the opposite of self cleaning is.:banghead::thumbdown: It WAS clean when I left on vacation. 
Anyway, I'll spend some quiet time in the garage this afternoon thinking of friends, followed by general car cleanup. Weekend weather looks marginal for the big car show, but my car's been wet before, and I have lots of purple towels. There should be pictures. What are you guys and hot chicks doing this weekend????


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Day one of school done, many more to go. Didn't drive the 16V, it's just to hot. 

I have a great dinner being prepared for me of Chicken Alfredo. Made by a native Long islander, he is making everything from scratch. It smells so good in this kitchen!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Sorry I haven't been around much. I've got my hands quite full with 3 cars needing major repairs and all 3 vehicles are scheduled to have new owners once the work is completed. And they all want them by the end of the month!! I have a whole 5 days off between now and then with at least 2 of them scheduled for other things such as moving storage places! OOF!!

Anyone want to come and help?? Food lodging and beer/booze can be provided!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So I have Mr Canfield beside me on the couch and an extra 16V in the driveway, thinking about what fluid to leak if i know the sneaky ways of the 16V. His car is so low, he has a spare oil pump and pan onboard, and a case of oil....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

preparing for a day at work followed by a 20hr bus ride. 


i hope this festiva wont need much right away- im not even sure what tools to take with me. or how to keep them and the cd player i plan on transfering to the festi safe and secure.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> preparing for a day at work followed by a 20hr bus ride.


when you get off the bus, where will you be?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> when you get off the bus, where will you be?


norcross, ga from there i go to ballground, ga. a silly place with a silly name to get a silly car from a family with 2 minihorses, a llama, some 20 chickens, and some creepy thing that ate all their sheep. (yet strangely hasnt bothered the llama- of course the llama is a douchebag) 

i know 20hrs should put me in florida- but not on the bus.



how does one pack for a trip such as this? im going with as light as possible but have to plan for roadside stop-gap repairs. what would macguyver bring?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

the crazy thing is I know where Ball Ground, Georgia is ... 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=B...ude=34.3381&longitude=-84.376701&geocode=CITY


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yep thats the place! 

i even found the house im going to on googlemaps.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

have fun on this trip 

I used to live in Canton, GA ... just down road


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> So I have Mr Canfield beside me on the couch and an extra 16V in the driveway, thinking about what fluid to leak if i know the sneaky ways of the 16V. His car is so low, he has a spare oil pump and pan onboard, and a case of oil....


 Hope you all have a great weekend. I still hope to make some year, but with a young child, who knows when that will be. 
Hopefully we can get the computer fixed this weekend so I can be in here a bit more than once a week. 
Any word on FFC happening this year?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> how does one pack for a trip such as this? im going with as light as possible but have to plan for roadside stop-gap repairs. what would macguyver bring?


LOL, Daun and I were looking at the same thing a few years back when I got the purple car and he was looking for an '86 BMW to drive back. We went to Florida by Cessna, so tools being heavy and all, it was interesting figuring out what to take. He didn't get the Bimmer (owner flaked), and the purple car needed no tools at all for the 1100 mile trip back. It's always an adventure.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Leaving for Toronto in about 2 hours, packing Euclid, and driving down in the rain 

The Rocco is registered in the show car event. After being on the track quite a few times lately, I had to wrench quite a bit in the last few days... No pressure on how it will do, I just hope to have a good time with my son!

See some of you, at Vagkraft on Sunday !!!
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It'll be good to see you at VAGKRAFT Freddie, and I will try to chat clearly and slowly with your son! It should be fun having some out of towners together, not that I live anywhere near the show either! I've got to get inspired to clean up the purple one, it's so grey out there I have afeeling that once I move her out I'll be putting her right back in the garage again. See you tomorrow then!:thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

forgot to say congrats on the 100% :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hopefully I'll make it. I'm about 3 hours east of Toronto this weekend for a wedding today. We'll see if we can leave early enough to make it, maybe even stop by and pick up the yellow car on the way.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> LOL, Daun and I were looking at the same thing a few years back when I got the purple car and he was looking for an '86 BMW to drive back. We went to Florida by Cessna, so tools being heavy and all, it was interesting figuring out what to take. He didn't get the Bimmer (owner flaked), and the purple car needed no tools at all for the 1100 mile trip back. It's always an adventure.



yeah im hoping i dont really need much for tools but i have most of the essentials so if i get a flat or some strange catastrophe occurs ill be mostly prepared. also have a few things for installing the cd player i took out of the sentra (3rd car for this thing- it is running a bit short on extra cable- no pun intended) 

to make things more interesting, the jusnkyard i was going to take the sentra to closed earlier than anticipated so ill be 300 bucks shy of what i was hoping to have. 

@cali16v: thats pretty cool you lived in canton! tis a smnall world in which we live. i always love trips down to that neck of the woods- ballground is pretty out in the boonies compared to the increasingly urbanesqe area in which i currently reside its nice to get away from all that and just chill in the woods. 


gonna eat, shower and finish packing. if everything goes to plan ill check in around 6pm tomorrow. for now, wish me luck!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

new wheel project has been started due to an impulse buy and Dr Frazer allowing for a lay away plan.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> new wheel project has been started due to an impulse buy and Dr Frazer allowing for a lay away plan.:thumbup::thumbup:


holler.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Wow, I have never seen the chitchat thread on page 2 before.


I just can not identify with CC owners. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4985073-Things-I-don-t-like.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Got home at 2:00AM from Vagkraft ;
lots of rain, stupid dim lights, and a mono wiper, are not friends with night driving long distances:screwy:

Water pump held on  but I think the 5mm play in the bearings is a definite "replacement situation"
We had a small convoy following each other on the way back to Montreal, and the guys in front of me (about 60-80 feet) could hear my water pump screaming all the way back...

Great to see Chris, Daun, and Cathy, and meety with one of the previous owner of the car (Kevin on here)


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it back safely Fred, I was hoping your trip went well. It was really good to meet you and your son, and see the ol' girl again. You've done a great job restoring the car and it brought back many memories of when she used to be mine. Too bad the weather wasn't more co-operative for us, but spirits seemed high anyway. I almost didn't come, but I'm really glad I did.
It was also nice to meet Chris and Daun as well. I hope to get the chance to see you guys again south of the border. I'm going to make the effort to get to Cincy next year so maybe that will motivate me to work on my green machine so I can keep up with the rest of you guys and gals!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

made it safely to ga. festi just needed the brakes bled. stops fine and has new oil and filter now. could use some air in the tires and theres definitely something loose in the front end, but lack of quality lifting equipment makes any further undercar advertures a pretty sketchy prospect. runs pretty well. couldnt get the cd player working so its gonna be a loooooong ride home. but it is absolutely hilarious to drive so thats a plus.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

woody16v said:


> how does one pack for a trip such as this? im going with as light as possible but have to plan for roadside stop-gap repairs. what would Macguyver bring?


I set of known good plug wires, a cap & rotor.

- A belt or three in a right range for the accessory setup (A/C?, no-A/C?)

- a Battery Post wire brush type cleaner doohickey.

- a couple of metal coat-hangers, some duct-tape, and a lighter.



TBerk
tinfoil is optional...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just drove the Scirocco for over 5 hours...with one stop for fuel. Man, it's fun to be back!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, Daun and I are sitting on the couch here and we WERE planning a :beer::beer::beer: filled post last night but yesterday was electronics fail day for me and my login would not work. In fact, I'll send and edit this just in case as aI go along. 

Anyway, Chris C. arrived in Friday evening. Good EEEEEvening...Chris, mauahhaha....he was plotting some form of evil with that black car....










After cleaning up cars Saturday we headed to the track to watch "Bike and Sled Mayh*a*m" (according to the sign). We discovered that VW has fallen well short of the mark in promoting the B3 Passat. Who knew that it was also a mobile home???:










There were fast bikes, with lots running in the 8-9 second range:










And if you drive a pink bike, you'd better be a chick, or be f'ing rediculous fast. This on was in the 7's, doing 198 mph by the end of the quarter!










There were also fast sleds, this one is in the 8's:










No words needed here:










And here's my kid:










So Saturday night Daun arrived after a wonderful drive in his 16V through the driving rain:










I'll turn the keyboard over to him:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I think Cathy turned over the keyboard just so she had a good excuse to go to the washroom. 

Yeah, the rain on Saturday night was brutal. Cathy, however, is a wonderful host - as soon as I walked in the door she grabbed my overnight bag and handed me a Mike's Hard Lemonade. How sweet is that?? We ended up finishing the evening by continuing the movie they were watching ("Little Miss Sunshine") and the switching over to "48 Hours" with Eddie Murphy. Exciting group aren't we?

Sunday dawned cool and rainy, but we headed off towards Toronto anyway. Since Cathy has control of the Photobucket account I will let her continue with the posting. I'll be heading for home in an hour or so, leaving Cathy to say all kinds of bad things about me.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hello Everyone

Who here has been able to do there motor mounts?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What do you mean by that? three of four are easy enough if you have a way to support the engine (engine sling, Harbour Freight would be your go-to source), and I have done them a few times. Front and back are especially straighforward. The PS one is a bit more involved, and I generally hire that done at the same time that I get a timing belt done. 

And here are pics from the show, since Daun wimped out and wouldn't post them!

There was an autoslalom, and it was a bit wet:










The car show was wet too!!










There were some other A1 chassis cars there:










And these cool wheels caught our eye:










Rainbow rings:










This one is owned by a fellow named Wayne, we invited him to Cincy:










The parking lot was also interesting!!










Freddy and his son chatted with the jugdes, and they even made him start his car. He won the class, and well deserved. Freddy, glad you got home okay, and I am truly sorry about the herpes.
 

OTOH, that car HAS been around, and we met up with Kevin, one of the PO's of Euclid. He drove his Cedar green MkI. Cholland and family also stopped to chat.










Another glamour shot:










More in a minute...Daun's leaving...

Okay, back to it...Chris took third with his car, and I made sure to drive him home across the bumpiest road that I could find. He has about a finger's width between his oil pan and earth!










The final event was the burnout. TMB put on a great show as usual, this time in his "Dirt Box" Jetta, which many of you saw at Cincy. NO clue how he could breathe in that cabin!!










Monday morning we drove out to Brantford Airport for breakfast, which was yummy, but the air traffic was pretty thin. :thumbdown: From there we hit the 403 Hwy, and Daun and I (in Klaus) could see Chris heading home ahead of us in the stop and go traffic. We listened to a whole CD in the traffic jam/construction, and then we headed up to Guelph for a meetup with Drew and Carrots, and my beautiful daughter Waterfall. 

SO there you go!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Sorry I really didn't get into detail on my last post. I am looking at replacing the side transmission mount, and the side motor mount. 

Problem is no press at home, so really my question was has anyone been able to do it in another form, or do more hire out the work?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just take the complete bracket and new mount into the local machine shop and have it pressed. It'll only take them a couple of minutes, and they probably wouldn't even charge you much (if anything) to do it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I kind of figured that would have to be the best way of getting them done.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

OK, so I got home at about 10pm last night. It rained the entire time.:banghead:

Thanks again to Cathy & family for being such wonderful hosts.

Here are some pics. As soon as my battery charges up and I can get the rest of the pics off of the camera and uploaded I'll post them.

Fitting exit number, eh?









After about 9 hours of driving I arrived here, where evil plans become fun realities. 

















Saturday we cleaned up the cars for VAGKRAFT, because according to the rules sheet everything must be absolutely clean and shiny. Yeah, good luck with that.










Gator:


























Then we went to the track to check out the bikes and sleds. Holy **** some of those guys are fast! 


























This thing was serious.

























I'm not much of a bike guy, but I really like the style of these:

















More a little later...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sunday morning we headed to Toronto for VAGKRAFT. It was rainy all day, which sucked. But it was cool to meet a couple of people I hadn't met before, and see some Sciroccos I hadn't seen before.


































A guy named Roman brought his recently purchased Slegato over. The car was in very nice condition, and was cool to see.









There was also this red Mk1 that Cathy mentioned earlier.









It was good to meet Kevin, and see his green Mk1. 









This orange car was doing autocross (yes, in the rain). It sounded very angry too.









The Mad Bastard did burnouts. Lots and lots of burnouts. 









Then it was time to leave.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Doh :banghead: I forgot to mention that nice Slegato. Nice pics Chris!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Great photos there Cathy and Chris, thanks for sharing 

these photos remind me of the great visit I made to Canada in June


----------



## slugauto (Aug 22, 2010)

*Slegatooo*

Hey, it's fine. I'll post some pictures of it, when I get a chance.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Freddy and Chris, glad to hear you got home okay. Still waiting for Daun to check in. And Freddy, how come your lights are dim? I was just commenting to Daun that I just adore those yellow inners, and was wondering if you liked yours. Mine are lots bright, are yours relayed?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Great pics everyone. I can't wait until I can go, one of these years. 
Question-they guys at Cincy that were selling the shirts and taking orders, are they on here or the list? I can find the contact info on here anywhere so I suspect it was the list. The computer hd died and I have no email or way of contacting them to send them money. Damn.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

PM BluDemon

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?213746-BluDemon


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I will say it again, thank you Cathy and Chris for tha pictures!

I only took a couple at Pacific Waterland...I'll post them up when I load them off my camera...only just got back from Oregon.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

twardnw said:


> PM BluDemon
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?213746-BluDemon


Thanks T Money!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Monday morning we drove out to Brantford Airport for breakfast, which was yummy, but the air traffic was pretty thin. :thumbdown: From there we hit the 403 Hwy, and Daun and I (in Klaus) could see Chris heading home ahead of us in the stop and go traffic. We listened to a whole CD in the traffic jam/construction, and then we headed up to Guelph for a meetup with Drew and Carrots, and my beautiful daughter Waterfall.
> 
> SO there you go!


Yeah that traffic jam sucked. :banghead:

I went through Niagara Falls on the way back because the signs on QEW were saying there was a 60 minute wait time at the Peace Bridge and the other major crossing. As I rolled into the booth (after about a 20 minute wait) the customs officer gives me a funny look then says "You know, I used to have one of these. Mine was a 79, the older kind."  He sounded very surprised when I told him that I have two of those as well.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Freddy and Chris, glad to hear you got home okay.


Checking in. I got a little sidetracked when I got home.










It's good to fly with friends.



















And had I not left the other camera in the car at the airport, I would have more pics of that Slegato from the show. Which btw, were the only pics I took on the trip as I had neglected to charge the battery before leaving home. :banghead:

The trip home was fairly uneventful other than an overly-long wait at the border for a Tuesday morning. (I listened to two songs on the radio while ONE car was getting cleared through.) I even got some pretty decent mileage - 35.9 mpg outta the 'ol 16v. I'm happy with that. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally made it home with the festi. 750 miles on about 16 gallons of gas:thumbup:

death wobble @ 60mph:thumbdown:



ya win some, ya lose some. for a free car its pretty friggin sweet tho i say. pics after i get some sleep


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@chris: Yeah, for some reason the border guards are often chatty about these cars. I had one tell me at length about his CE, and its bad second gear synchro. 

@daun: I didn't go for 10:30 but did go at 1:00. Soft field with a crosswind, yay. But the guy in that blue Citabria was having more fun with it I'm sure. And I guess that one's going to be for sale, sound like it's too small for his family's needs.

Regarding mileage, I told Daun that I had about 14.7 on my last tank, based on the trip odometer reading 147 on a 10 gallon tank. That's stoich!!  :thumbup::laugh:
Guess I need to fix that trip odometer eh? (I know for a fact that it gets over 30mpg)

I slept poorly again last night, too many thing that go bump in the night around here, mainly cats.:thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


So, WOW! The already great looking Scirocco Urple Vert looks absolutely _*STUNNING*_ now that there are Euro bumpers involved. Nice pickup, Cath!

Great pictures, Chris. Glad to see you guys had a good time, regardless of the rain. I've got to gets me and my passport up to Canananananada sometime soon. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Freddy and Chris, glad to hear you got home okay. Still waiting for Daun to check in. And Freddy, how come your lights are dim? I was just commenting to Daun that I just adore those yellow inners, and was wondering if you liked yours. Mine are lots bright, are yours relayed?


They are not relayed, yet...
I thought that when I finished the car, that it would be more a garage queen, than a pavement whore  , so I thought that relaying the lights might be able to wait until winter 10-11 ... 
One more thing on the "to do" list... Before going to H2O.

I like the yellow lights but I need to align them properly, and I'm sure relaying all of them, will more than adequately, fix the said, dim handicap.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks Joe, Lowell was apparently opposed to the Euro bumpers, but they needed to get stored (mainly ecause the rear one has a bumper hitch, should I ever need one). And she's got some changes on the front too. She's a lovely car on the road, I think I'll wash her today for an MS cruise tomorrow.
@ Fredy, glad your car is no garage queen, it would be such a waste. I just had my little guy out for a spin, and I love that car! They deserve to be driven because thier owners deserve to be happy after putting up with thier s%*t.
@Chris, there was a comment for you on the SECO forum, from Fab, who also has a black 16V:




> OMG!!! The black Rocco with the white wheels in the third pic is PURE SEX!!!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

I bought a secondhand Kia.... :sly:


It's blue....:thumbup:


Kinda old...


A bit more expensive to own than a Scirocco.... :banghead:


and I absolutely adore it, what an awsome machine !


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice!
C2 or C4 ?
Makes me miss my 911SC...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> @Chris, there was a comment for you on the SECO forum, from Fab, who also has a black 16V:


LOL, tell him I said thanks.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Kia!!!! I almost like it better than mine


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

fredybender said:


> Very nice!
> C2 or C4 ?
> Makes me miss my 911SC...



C2


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Falcor said:


> C2


That is one tasty Kia. I may have to plan a trip to Sweden just to lick it!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yay, motor swap complete.
My Scirocco runs 
Will be at H20 
So excited


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i hate you


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I hated myself for monthes :-x


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

EL DRIFTO said:


> i hate you


Somebody's jealin' big time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

prom king said:


> I hated myself for monthes :-x


Self hate is evil. Glad you got the car running, and of course, we will require pictures eh?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

They will come tonight 
I had a thread, but I was updating to myself because nobody cares about me/loves me.
Even though I am the king...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

AT least nobody hates you like a few posts up!! And missed your thread, but post up a link and I'll bring it back up form the depths. My build threads were like that too, lots of looks, no comments. Then they will reappead years later and I'll click without looking, thinking it's somebody building some similar stupidity. I mean, why would anyone build my mess unless they were deranged??


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

prom king said:


> They will come tonight
> I had a thread, but I was updating to myself because nobody cares about me/loves me.
> Even though I am the king...


thread bumped up


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

you'd be surprised at how many people don't comment on builds, but follow them and read along. It can be discouraging to have no replies after you just posted a huge update... but don't sweat it. I use mine for personal motivation and personal archiving. Knowing I have a build thread makes me take progress photos which have been great to view over the years.

Keep it up, and post new pics!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> you'd be surprised at how many people don't comment on builds, but follow them and read along.


I am one of these people. I feel dumb just posting "Great job!" or "looking good! :thumbup:" over and over. However, if I see something that just makes my jaw drop, I'm sure to let the builder know they're being followed.



> Keep it up, and post new pics!


Great job, looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Tech day for me tomorrow. It'll be the first day working on my scirocco in a while.

Picture as of today:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Got out of work at 4 today, get in the GTI and look at my cell phone, and see a text from my wife- county sheriff's deputies, state police and ATF, yes, ATF!!!! are all busting the kid next door. I don't think he be around anytime soon....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mr lee said:


> you'd be surprised at how many people don't comment on builds, but follow them and read along. It can be discouraging to have no replies after you just posted a huge update... but don't sweat it. I use mine for personal motivation and personal archiving. Knowing I have a build thread makes me take progress photos which have been great to view over the years.
> 
> Keep it up, and post new pics!


I agree, it's always good to look back years later and remember what a huge pain these cars are. And agreed, it is hard to make a worthwhile comment on a build sometimes. Especially when it is somthing unusual.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

CodeMan said:


> I am one of these people. I feel dumb just posting "Great job!" or "looking good! :thumbup:" over and over. However, if I see something that just makes my jaw drop, I'm sure to let the builder know they're being followed.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, looking good! :thumbup:




^ this


there are only so many things that can be said about any car. every once in a while there is something unusual about which one can say some new and interesting thing. posting your dilemas in your build thread tends to be helpful too- many of those people who are watching your build are wise and experienced, as well as helpful. they tend to comment when they feel it necessary and helpful. 

it is nice to have your build bumped though. cant argue with that 


*also (mostly @ chris)- crazy rays in edgewood has a tornado red 16v with some pretty nice wheels (one missing- i suspect its up front) also saw a 325 with a pretty minty set of bottlecaps- might scope them out further tomorrow depending on what work is like


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

TheTimob said:


>


is that a glass sunroof?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ahh, I love having a printer/plotter at work :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ajbyers said:


> is that a glass sunroof?


It IS!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Tech day for me tomorrow. It'll be the first day working on my scirocco in a while.
> 
> Picture as of today:



Looks good, all you need now is some 195 or 205 wide rubber on dem dere rimm'zoes!


TBerk
I think your other hood belongs in the Smithsonian...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Tyler, do you guys do custom, one off work, ie. vehicle graphics?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

OK, so who else is going to h2o? And would anyone want to split a room? I've been seriously slacking on travel planning.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

oh and i promised festi/ roadtrip pics.

showed up and almost immediately went to work. 









found part of the brake problems was a fluid issue- as in original probably!!









the car was the family hay wagon for quite some time









12" steelies FTW









in north carolina the sky got threatening- i didnt care for its tone









then it rained pretty hard for a while










made it to va right as the sun shone its last rays for the day. spent the next 5 hrs or so putting along thru va, dc and md- arriving home at around 1:30ish (considering i didnt leave ballground till around 1pm it wasnt that bad) 

in boiling springs, south carolina my right front tire suddenly developed a large bubble in it- which i thought was a flat at first- so very out of round the tire was! pulled into a gas station and asked if there was a tire place nearby, a very kind gentleman suggested i go to boiling spring tire which was just down the road. i went there with my extra tire (thankfully an extra tire was found in the barn/shed before i left) had it mounted and was on my way for 15 dollars and in probably 10 minutes- they employees were kind and polite. if ever you are near boiling springs, south carolina and find yourself in need of tire related assistance- go to boiling spring tire.:thumbup:

other than that it was great though. the car runs pretty well, rides fairly smooth (so long as you avoid 55mph) seems to have some suspension issues but some bushings should take care of them. needs more interior cleaning as the many months of sitting have left their moldy mark. washed the exterior after work yesterday- night and day difference. 

now comes the scheming- and many a scheme there be. some of them will become plans, then actions. time will tell the outcome. in the mean time im gonna love getting 45+ mpgs and the puzzled looks from fellow morotists- kindof like the ones i get in the scirocco, just less approving slightly
scirocco content


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hey Tyler, do you guys do custom, one off work, ie. vehicle graphics?


sometimes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

You have an IM


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm 50/50 on it at this point Chris, but sharing a room with me might be like sharing one with your Mom as far as picking up the chicks goes...kind of awkward. If I do go, I'll be looking for a patch of motel floor to crash on though, I've spent a bit this summer somehow.....staying home today to clean out my garage and let my MastaCharge cool off a bit...

So on a related topic, does anyone know the real truth about Fall Foliage this year?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll let Mikey Bee answer that question for you.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody! Been busy. Made a 1200 mile road trip in the Yellow Audi to NJ for a wedding last weekend. The old bird did pretty good, 31.6 MPG for the trip, not bad at all for a 20 year old German tank going through the mountains.  It would normally hover at 33.6 MPG at 75 MPH. The damn Nissan Cube's we use at work can't even do that. :what:

Busy at work. Dealing with a virus outbreak at a large corporation- some 16,000 computers possibly infected. Pretty nuts.

Back to lurk mode.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Holy slow thread today, but I guess it IS Friday, feels like a weekend to me. Lord V and jubilant new festi owner! Good on the road trips, I love 'em!! Glad the old cars behaved well, even though they weren't Sciroccos. 

I didn't drive today except to move car, and holy crap, four of four started first try! Of course her Silver Highness gave me a good firm click when I asked her to move back in, she didn't like the exact way I had hooked the battery up I guess, She's like that. So I have one car's space entirely occupied by VW parts that need sorting out...and I hope to empty out the red car and pitch out a good deal of useless scrap from it (and vaccuum up mouse poop and rust flakes) so what are you looking for? I may just find it by the time I sort it all out!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I am go to h2o. Not really sure about roooomage yet though.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> I am go to h2o. Not really sure about roooomage yet though.


Dude, that's poetic, man.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got the chance to drive my Co-worker's car today - a Pontiac GTO. It was nice and fast and all. But I felt it needed one thing:











MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> OK, so who else is going to h2o? And would anyone want to split a room? I've been seriously slacking on travel planning.


Pretty sure I'm going. depending where you're staying, I'd potentially split a room.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

G-rocco said:


> Pretty sure I'm going. depending where you're staying, I'd potentially split a room.


IM sent.:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

G-rocco said:


> Pretty sure I'm going. depending where you're staying, I'd potentially split a room.



is the buc-nasty gonna be opened? i think they said last year was the last (for that owner at least) but the whole weekend was kinda hazy so im not totally sure about that


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> is the buc-nasty gonna be opened? i think they said last year was the last (for that owner at least) but the whole weekend was kinda hazy so im not totally sure about that


I don't even know what you're talking about right now.:screwy:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

a little place called the "buckingham" its an old converted house with a big ice box thing out front. it was hilarious/ghettofab/awesome. everyone staying there kept calling it the buck-nasty. maybe its a NOVA thing:screwy:

i think the time before that we stayed at the comfort inn, spent most of the night in the parking lot. hilarity ensued


i could find pics of both places but id have to troll around on the varying "social networks" to find them, soooo not right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Diesel has a mouse...










he will lose/find it about fifteen times before he finally kills it, 










but it keeps the cats busy I guess. Fall must be coming, the bush is full of them looking for warm winter quarters.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> So on a related topic, does anyone know the real truth about Fall Foliage this year?


No, what do you know about it? I've been holding off on putting in for my last two weeks of vacation until I heard some dates.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Got out of work at 4 today, get in the GTI and look at my cell phone, and see a text from my wife- county sheriff's deputies, state police and ATF, yes, ATF!!!! are all busting the kid next door. I don't think he be around anytime soon....


Turns out he and two other kids robbed a gun shop in the middle of the night, as in a "federally licensed gun shop." This kid is screwed now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Turns out he and two other kids robbed a gun shop in the middle of the night, as in a "federally licensed gun shop." This kid is screwed now.


Bye bye for about 20 years.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

can i rent someones scirocco for a day? I miss them  damn it... lol

hey old guys! i've missed you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Kameirocco said:


> can i rent someones scirocco for a day? I miss them  damn it... lol
> 
> hey old guys! i've missed you


And old gals???? And if you're in Ohio, Daun has some for rent. His rental rates are high, OTOH, you get to keep the car for a really really long time...... (Seriously, he has a really nice S for sale right now if you're in the market. I think he has another one for sale too) 

I just went for a purple cruise along the lake with my son in his ragtop, it was delightful, and there was ice cream too! Klaus did his usual one hour each way commute this morning, so that's a good hunk of driving for me. I think :beer: is in order unless I realy feel like doing the local cruise night tonight, which is unlikely. Purple told me once again that she wants a clutch. Not critical yet.

Garage cleanout continues, and the first two parts I laid hands on went directly onto purple, and the third will need some disassembly first. Always a good idea to hoard, this is from the $33 Wolfie stash mostly. Who knows what I'll find next!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed junkyard prices going way up in the last year or so?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> Has anyone else noticed junkyard prices going way up in the last year or so?


Don't know about going up but the prices in the PNW seem to be way higher than Maine...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Kameirocco said:


> can i rent someones scirocco for a day? I miss them  damn it... lol


You're less than an hour away, but have yet to come and see me. Care to remedy that situation and play with a Scirocco or two?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Tap, tap, this thing on??? A great deal of household unrest this morning, it would seem that the mouse is still at large and cats cannot move furniture. 

On Topic! Yep, garage cleaning continued yesterday and Scirocco parts got sorted out. I'll be doing my own version of "Roccs in the Fog" shortly, hopefully it'll burn off by the time I get to Brantford. Between here and there? Yellow inners FTW!:thumbup:

(I love those things, I put them on as a temporary cosmetic change, and they will NEVER be coming off. Perfect for driving out here in Roccy the raccoony land at night)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

There are inexpensive refurb netbooks on Woot.com today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

So I figured out what to do with the gray '80, look for my 'build' thread.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> ... I'll be doing my own version of "Roccs in the Fog" shortly



ahem. 


*Roccs in the FOG!*


That is all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> ahem.
> 
> 
> *Roccs in the FOG!*
> ...


Yeah, I know, my version was weak. But it WAS foggy, and I WAS driving a Rocco in it. So here are some on topic pictures. The other day I finally got around to replacing the painted headlight frames with the ones I'd powdercoated a while back. And after that she gave me a no start, she's like that.

Before:










After:










In case you think I neglect her, here she is (note strategically placed cardboard in the Phillips screw drop zone):










It's that little subtle stuff that makes them look good, and it's been a while since she got any cosmetics. Purple got a nice set of seat rail plastics, and it looks better than the "black chipped through to silver" paint. She was silver once.

AND I picked up this sweet hat at an MS charity cruise on Wednesday!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's some shots. RetroCamera makes the pictures look all old and stuff


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That's neat Timbo...it'd be cool to make T shirt images with. Pshop add on of some type?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cathy, it's the little things that make the difference. :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

So who here has listed up prices for their project and gone wow! thats a lot of money lol. well anyway after basic im gunna dig into my rocco and completly rebuild it into my dreams for her.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys, here's some food for thought:

I've been taking my 10 yo to the local indoor arrive-and-drive kart track, and he's actually not bad. At all. Which on the one hand is a good thing, but on the other hand he wants to go racing. BAD.

I can make it happen with my karting connections, but here's the rub: It would mean selling my red car to fund it. Or at least the red car would pay for the necessary equipment and a pos truck to get it to the track and back.

Decisions like these always befuddle me; obvious choice for sure but it still weighs heavy on me. I LOVE my car (and the kids do too) but who am I to deny them from racing if that's what they want? 
There will be no decision either way 'til next year but it's looking more and more like we are going racing.

...the scales of justice have no mercy.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Money put into a real passion, ie Mk1 for me, is proportionally squared, to the satisfactory factor.
I can say I am lucky enough to have the ability, or made the choice of having the ability, making this the best time of both my son's experiences, and mine.

Period!

PS: amount of dollars spent: obscene & ridiculous, I could have bought a used Ferrari...
The fun, camaraderie, and real people grasps, no where near a "sports car club"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> I am go to h2o. Not really sure about roooomage yet though.



I am a go for H2Oi as well. Condo booked. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Marc:
I'm jealous, two pages owned in two days...
(still no ownage pics)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh BTW, got one of my bikes traded for a 28' RV...
The bike was in the living room, doing nothing, and saw a post from a local vintage racing club, about a guy selling his RV.
He actually posted that he was looking for a racing bike trade!

Guess what?
I'm driving down to Cambridge Ont. : trade is done, just have to finalize paperwork... 

That way, I can go to track days with my tow dolly, and the Rocco, the day before, and have my croissant's & coffee before the track day, and Vagkraft, and some local shows like Embrun, will have the chance to be visited!

Can't believe, my 6ft bike is getting traded for a 28' RV!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Marc:
> I'm jealous, two pages owned in two days...
> (still no ownage pics)


Make that three.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yo Fred I have an idea: You put your family in that new rv and drive down here, then we can all use it to go racing. 

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fredybender said:


> Oh BTW, got one of my bikes traded for a 28' RV...
> The bike was in the living room, doing nothing, and saw a post from a local vintage racing club, about a guy selling his RV.
> He actually posted that he was looking for a racing bike trade!
> 
> ...


Oh boy, the race trailer changes your lifestyle...and gives you one more place to lose stuff!! Congrats on that, and you're welcome to come crash here if you need a driveway to park in, we seem to get the boy's 27' trailer in, and there's extra parking for it out in our "west lot". The overnight rate is $49.99, with the option of the vicious guard beast "Killer" for another $20, for added security. 
And if you want to really keep it safe, we have a guard cat. Price is negotioable, availability is up to the cat :










so there would be driveway space. 

I'm off on an adventure, driving the big truck to move my beautiful daughter Waterfall yet again. 










She's been accepted to a Master's of Science programme. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm a go for h20 as well, staying at the Princess Royale


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

new project!!!
wheels are now in my possession, let the sanding and painting begin.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Afternoon everyone. 

Those look pretty cool, maybe I am out of the loop, but what are the plans for them?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

thinking about bronze powder coat for the center and leave the lip polished


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Any word on FFC happening this year?


no FFC this year...

I did not want to wait till the last minute because (like me) you all look forward to our little drive and gtg. Between schedule conficts and my life getting increasingly busier, it just wont happen. 

watch it not rain this year.... :banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> no FFC this year...
> 
> watch it not rain this year.... :banghead:



Well, that's a given! Next time you organize one it will rain again... :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So the rumour I heard has been confirmed. Looks like a quiet fall for me. 
I had a blast today, it was 48% humidity and a heat advisory...but no worries, my daughter needed her stuff moved. Nothing like heavy hauling in a huge truck with no AC. I didn't manage to crush any cars, so that was good, but I had total headlight failure which resulted in an hour's worth of slow driving on the emergency flashers only. Gotta love country roads, I had a lot of cars slow up thinking I was a combine. Ford builds amazingly bright emergency flashers. 

But I'm exhausted. Bed's calling me!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Hey guys, here's some food for thought:
> 
> I've been taking my 10 yo to the local indoor arrive-and-drive kart track, and he's actually not bad. At all. Which on the one hand is a good thing, but on the other hand he wants to go racing. BAD.
> 
> I can make it happen with my karting connections, but here's the rub: It would mean selling my red car to fund it. Or at least the red car would pay for the necessary equipment and a pos truck to get it to the track and back.



OK, here's my take on it.

You're going to sell what you like to get him what he likes. Sacrifice being a noble endeavor, I completely understand that. But, (how'd you know there'd be a 'but'...?)

The instant gratification aspect, however over-emphasized in my skewed sense of reality, gives me pause. My initial, albeit kneejerk reaction, was to counsel less immediate time behind the wheel and more time, together, building a cart up- _Then_ racing it.

dems me 'tinks,

TBerk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> no FFC this year...
> 
> I did not want to wait till the last minute because (like me) you all look forward to our little drive and gtg. Between schedule conficts and my life getting increasingly busier, it just wont happen.
> 
> watch it not rain this year.... :banghead:



Tis is such a shame


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> OK, here's my take on it.
> 
> You're going to sell what you like to get him what he likes. Sacrifice being a noble endeavor, I completely understand that. But, (how'd you know there'd be a 'but'...?)
> 
> ...


I have to say I completely agree with Dr. Berk. Mind you I'm not a parent but....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

and im back. 
and now im married. 



The Kiss by -BIRD, on Flickr


Ring Bearer and Flower Girl by -BIRD


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

congrats!!!

side note does anyone have pictures of a mk1 rocco on porsche fuchs?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

TBerk said:


> OK, here's my take on it.
> 
> You're going to sell what you like to get him what he likes. Sacrifice being a noble endeavor, I completely understand that. But, (how'd you know there'd be a 'but'...?)
> 
> ...


Or, just sell the kid on the black market, and buy more Scirocco stuff. 

Of-course I'm kidding here....

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


> and im back.
> and now im married.


:beer:

Congrats to you both!!

Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


> and im back.
> and now im married.


Congrats!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> :beer:
> 
> Congrats to you both!!
> 
> Brendan


Yeah, you didn't say anything about that little event. I bet you thought we'd crash the place and get the big wheels out. But seriously, congrats. :thumbup: The right selection of a life partner is really a huge deal to your happiness, wishing you both "many years" as the Ukes would say. 

On that topic, I had a fabulous morning without my spouse!  Again, an hour of Klausie driving, on the usual run to fly my little rental Cessna. BUT, today was much neater ( I was gonna say cooler, but Southern Ontario's not even CLOSE to cool today) .....anyway, I knew the Snowbirds were coming in today, 










and had hoped for a rerun of last year when I got this picture through the prop arc:










Anyway, nope, I was headed to the runway, camera safely stowed, and no Snowbirds.  As I'm rolling, I hear: "Brantford unicom, this is Snowbird 11" ...so I had a short "where are you" conversation" with him. Then I headed up and out from there and *finally* did some really good forced approaches :thumbup: then headed back for coffee on the patio to wait for the rest of the Snowbirds to come in. 

In the meantime I met a fabulous blind lady and her 17 yr old grandaughter (with whom I had a good conversation about her educational goals), and the "new" guy in the maintenence hangar (who shared some good info with me about the C-152s I've been flying), as well as a fellow whose Dad had helped build Tudors like those used by the Snowbirds. The airport was really fun in the pre-show frenzy.

As I headed to the car I met my recent friend Carrie, she's a mentally challenged adult about my age who loves to come to the airport. She pointed out a blue plane that matched her shirt, and was having a lot of fun. Don't ever let life get you down. We all have SO much to be thankful for! 

Of course, I headed for my little green guy. And he gave me a nice light click from the MS ECU, and nothing else. :thumbdown: No fuel pump, no buzzers, no starter. NADA. Of course I have lots of tools that live in the car but had removed the mutlimeter. :banghead:. So I was assuming a blown fuse/MS relay or combo thereof and go chasing that. and eventually went over to see my new friend in the mantenance hangar for a mutlimeter. 7.89V. :thumbdown: Could be the problem  . I had defaulted to "MS has finally failed" troubleshooting when it was just "Stupid woman left the lights on". :banghead: MS has just been too reliable to believe for me. 

Anyway, he fired right up, as he always does once he got a boost. It was a memorable "next to last day of summer" and this is my last true summer holiday (I won't be working next September). I feel really lucky to have shared airspace with anyone, much less with Canada's pride and joy. Life's sure a great adventure! Expect airshow pictures tomorrow. 

Sorry for the ;long post, but you folks are family and I had to share.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... Don't ever let life get you down. We all have SO much to be thankful for!


This. :thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

congrats 

she's HOT :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

On a Mk1 with a red leatherette interior, was the dash red or black?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> On a Mk1 with a red leatherette interior, was the dash red or black?


Hot :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Hot :thumbup:


Are you just saying that because you love red dashes, Tony?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Are you just saying that because you love red dashes, Tony?


Well yes....I do have a thing for them...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Red dashes are the hotness. Glad to see ElT lured out of the shadows!  Back to work for me, yay? :banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats!! 

Here's to many years of bliss! :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It's kinda dreary out, and I don't want to go to work right now.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Earl is on it's way to Long Island to haunt my poor Scirocco.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^ Awesome!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey Chris, how is the hurricane?


EDIT for the own...and Chris, that's a weak sounding hurricane, but that's okay!

And I mentioned the Brantford airshow, so I'll post a few pictures because it's so slow in here. There is zero Rocco content, sorry.

So there was some interesting stuff on the ground, like this twin experimental:










And the Lysander, it looks like a giant bumble bee:










There were stunt pilots, and I think this guy should give me his plane, it's too girlie for him:










From a distance, the wings looked plaid!

This is Rob Holland, he put on a great show:










Warplane Heritage had lots of aircraft there. I helped strip a CF-104 Starfighter for them back in the day, and the next candidate for that was this Canso (an amphibious Catalina). I was happy when they sent it out to be stripped, it's HUGE!:










The Dakota had a big birthday this year, it's type is 75 years old (DC-3/C-47):










Then there were these two rare birds. This Lancaster is the only one flying at the moment. Not sure why the other airworthy one (RAF owned) is parked. The B-25 Mitchell added to some lovely mechanical music with it's noisy old round mills, but nothing compares to those four Merlins. They sound fabulous. :











The local Harvard club has an aerobatic team of three, and they always look and sound great. You call them Texans/T6's:



















And best for last, the Snowbirds. For those not familiar, they fly an older trainer jet (Canadair Tudor) and there are nine that fly in formation. They fly amazingly close to each other, and you can actually see the "blush" on the lower aircraft in this picture, from light reflected off the red underside of the aircraft above him:










Here they are forming up a group, the outer two are just adding in here:










They flew like this for 45 minutes. :


















It was neat to see my little uncontrolled home airport transformed for the show. It was back to rental Cessnas flying the circuit by the next day most likely though I was working. Great way to end the summer!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Hey Chris, how is the hurricane?


It drizzled this morning, now it's humid. That's it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> On a Mk1 with a red leatherette interior, was the dash red or black?


Black.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It drizzled this morning, now it's humid. That's it.


Good.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It drizzled this morning, now it's humid. That's it.


such a disappointment.  

didnt even get much rain. no wind. bah


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Feels like Fall is here. Hit about 62 degrees today. It was great - I couldn't take much more of that 93 degrees and 80% humidity garbage. 'Tis 3:00 am and it's a wonderful 49 degrees outside. If you can't tell, Fall is my favorite season!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

B25 + 3x(AT-6)= DROOL !


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, Warplane Heritage is a flying museum, so it's cool to see what they get into the air. That Lancaster is rediculously expensive to maintain because they have short teardown intervals on the four engines, but it's well supported by enthusiasts.

Denny went to a test and tune and he's still all wound up about the various timer failures. I guess they ended up doing an arm drop at one point when the tree wouldn't light up. Likely due to the heavy rain we got yesterday. 

We have a wedding today and my son is the best man. I will be wearing my fabulous dress, and we're planning a trip to Princess in the break between the wedding and reception. Princess in the fabulous dress, oh yeah, that's how I roll... Gotta look over the flyer....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

the pics are gorgeous thx

i wish i could hear the b52, we used to live near a military airport & grandpa would always say what engines & planes they were starting up & flying. i didn't care @ the time....wish he was around today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> the pics are gorgeous thx
> 
> i wish i could hear the b52, we used to live near a military airport & grandpa would always say what engines & planes they were starting up & flying. i didn't care @ the time....wish he was around today


Thanks, I saved for about two years for that lens based on positive internet reviews, and it really IS all that and the bag of chips. (Canon 70-200 f/4 IS L). It's SO intelligent, can't say enough good things about it. I need to take a PS course though, my digital darkroom skills pale in comparison to what I can do in a wet darkroom. And I have barely scratched the surface of what this "new to me" camera back will do. 

As for the B-52, any of that vintage stuff overhead in peacetime is a good thing. I'm sure there were lots of people who didn't enjoy hearing them coming in anger, and they sure do announce their arrival well in advance!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Agreed, GREAT shots Cathy! I'll be going out to the Chino Planes of Fame air museum on December 4th to witness a dissertation on the A6M5 Zero followed by a flight demonstration of the ONLY fully authentic flyable Mitsubishi powered Zero left on the planet. 

I'll take pictures, but they will be an embarrassment compared to yours.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Pish posh, we need moar pictures, so post 'em up. Though I bet the sound will be the most memorable part of that afternoon. I'm sitting here trying not to get dirty. The boy's standing up in the wedding we're going to, and my daughter is a bridesmaid in a different wedding (with a second bridesmaid sleeping over here), so it's been non-stop cosmetic upgrades here. They've all left, we'll be next, but George Carlin's on TV, from 1977. So I'll paint my nails.:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Congrats Mr. Amsterdam, "learning & growing, learning & growing'. 
(And don't forget, when the chips are down, it's just you two- something to remember during the easier times...)

Unka Daun, "I'm not a parent.." 
(pssshhh) you know you have a Parental Hat somewhere (out in the barn?) you put on and take off, as needed.

As to the Vacationing School Teacher; vicariously do I vacation along with you. (Actually my permanent vaction turned into 'help fill in during other's vacation' project which then became "we like the cut of your jib, stick around for 40 hours a week... until further notice that is.") So, hanging by a thread, I have a job. at the moment. for now anyways. maybe.

Now, this being the Labor Day Weekend here in the States, I recommend everybody go out and get drunk, but don't drive such, and throw some burnt offerings on the grill to appease the 'old ones' who still listen and watch, and generally spread peace love and happiness amongst yourselves.




TBerk


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm sitting at work fixing someone else f'ups, Oh Joy. Looks like I'll be here all weekend. but at least I'll get paid for it, this time.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

... morning 

can't sleep :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Congrats Mr. Amsterdam, "learning & growing, learning & growing'.
> (And don't forget, when the chips are down, it's just you two- something to remember during the easier times...)
> 
> Unka Daun, "I'm not a parent.."
> ...


Mr Tberk: I am delighted that you are employed, even though I'm pretty well past my job. As for the getting drunk, I think I'll pass, my liver got a respectable workout at the wedding last night. It got pretty sloppy right around the no-pants part of the party...and there are pictures. I behaved of course, and my son did too. 
As for the burnt offereings, after driving Waterfall to the airport, there will be the Jet Nationals. Much rubber and fuel will die in the name of acceleration. There will be pictures......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> ... morning
> 
> can't sleep :banghead:



At least you're not sleepless in Seattle :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> At least you're not sleepless in Seattle :laugh:


sometimes I wish was in Seattle, instead of Florida ...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> sometimes I wish was in Seattle, instead of Florida ...


I don't know...it's cold, wet and gray over here. Still beats winters in Maine though.

Next year I'm planning to relocate to Oregon.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Next year I'm planning to relocate to Oregon.


:thumbup: good choice 

... slow here lately


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Some people should not be allowed near code, other than the zone boundary constant setup I've had to rewrite all the code that was "NEW" He tried to be elegant and only managed to make the code more ugly than before. He doesn't have the chops for finesse but doesn't realize it so the rest of us get to fix seriously ugly code. Trying to make temp points work right now, apparently we don't need to go around corners on this machine, oh wait, that was their biggest complaint.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Finally got my bike to the point where it's running on both cylinders, idling and not ruining spark plugs after a few miles! Meaning, actually rideable!

Of course, that's why summer's over









Happy labour day, everybody (yes, there is a 'u' in labour ).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And I mentioned the Brantford airshow, so I'll post a few pictures because it's so slow in here. There is zero Rocco content, sorry.


Glad to see you're getting even more use out of that lens Cathy. I would post pics that Brad or myself took of the EAA 284 Taildragger Fly-In Sunday, but I left the camera in the back seat of Susan's car. :banghead:

But Andy did send me a couple of cell phone pics of more flying adventures from Sunday evening:










I can't tell you how cool THAT was. (For those that don't know, most open cockpit biplanes are flown from the rear seat.)

Proof that I got it back on the ground in one piece!










It's actually pretty tame as tailwheels (and especially Wacos) go. It's a little heavier on the controls than the Champ, but you use all of the same numbers. (Climb / glide at 65-ish, cruise around 90.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: glad someone went flying in a Taildragger in the last couple of days


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, here are a bunch of pictures from Sunday Sunday Sunday! And Daun, cool pics of the Waco. I have no doubt that you would find it easy to fly when others would not!

As usual, we hung out with the bike and sled crew at the track. This bike looked especially mean:










And here's one of te "Wrong Season Racing girls" modelling my son's leathers on another bike. I figured you'd rather see her than my kid somehow:










Young Tyler here was only a few tenths slower than me in his Jr. dragster. 










I provided colour matched materials so he could do a "tech procedure" to his damaged nosecone:










Tank was bored:










These guys really knew how to travel, check out the sweet trailers behind this vintage iron!










More in a while.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Finally got my bike to the point where it's running on both cylinders, idling and not ruining spark plugs after a few miles! Meaning, actually rideable!
> 
> Of course, that's why summer's over
> 
> ...



What year/model is it?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

and now for the dreary gray seattle fall/winter bleh. time to find a winter daily so i dont have to put towels on the roccos floor boards to soak up the rain water. her windshield seal leaks


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*79? Meet J-79!*

What, no comments on those? I figured the bike guys would like them. And on that topic, cholland? There should be some nice crisp fall bike weather...I still hope to get some ragtop driving in. That bike's looking great! It would make a good black and white subject.:thumbup:










Backdrop courtesy of this guy:










TMP is great for lax security, and we could all stand stupidly close to the jets. This one makes about 18000 hp, and the heat from that thing is nuts. It's got a Starfighter/Phantom engine. It blasted sand well into my son's trailer which was well across the pits. 










I'll post some more track pics of my green guy in the picture thread. But there was pouting from the Mustang guys! :laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ugh ugh ugh
Got the Scirocco running.
CSV I'm guessing flooded the engine out.
PLugs were solid black.
Ran for about 10 mins, drove it around, it started to bog/break up at like 4500.
Then stopped at a stop sign, it stalled, and wouldn't start back up 
I'm guessing the CSV flooded the engine out, and or the thermotime switch is bad.
AND OR the idle air adjustment is off.
Turning to the left leans out, and right richens the mixture?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


>


You have no idea how bad I want one of those. And I've never ridden one.  They are just so cool!


Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Thought I'd pop in while I have an evening to myself. Mike's stuck in Mexico due to a hurricane and customs issues. Mom is finally working, but still living here. 

Little to no progress has been made on anything that sets in the garage. I'm not working and we are barely keeping our heads above water right now. We did do a suspension change on a friends Focus wagon. That was fun 

Other than that, school, school, and more school. M-F 8-2:30, home, dinner, homework, sleep. I have however been getting a rather large amount of MK1 drive time in. Mike's MK1 is on the road and behaves about like my 16V. We drove up to Flint to meet some friends on Friday and had a ball. I drove home, and the more I drive that car the more I want to get mine finished. 

The neighbor across the street from us backed into my mom as she was leaving the house the other day, minor damage to her car. Since we are a no fault state it was ruled both at fault, although we watched what happened. 

I think that is about all for an update. I will try to get on here more, if time and energy allows, some how I am keeping up for now. We'll see how long that lasts. 

Until next time folks :beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What year/model is it?


'75 Honda CB360, with a few bits from some older bikes.



Lord_Verminaard said:


> You have no idea how bad I want one of those. And I've never ridden one.  They are just so cool!


Way cooler than a Harley, eh Marc


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Chris, we have very similar taste in things with two wheels (not to mention Sciroccos!). We have a 69 Honda Superhawk 305 awaiting restoration.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> '75 Honda CB360, with a few bits from some older bikes.


Just inquiring. One of my friend bought a 77 CB360T




cholland_ said:


> Way cooler than a Harley, eh Marc


I don't think so.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I don't think so.


I'll take a cafe'd out cb over a harley (and my neighbor is the lead mechanic at the harley dealer on the corner too).

P.S. How did I *know* you were gonna put that pic that Cathy put up over in the 'hotties&bikes' thread?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> I'll take a cafe'd out cb over a harley (and my neighbor is the lead mechanic at the harley dealer on the corner too).


Guys are all over café'd bikes, girls are all over old Harleys. :laugh:



veetarded said:


> P.S. How did I *know* you were gonna put that pic that Cathy put up over in the 'hotties&bikes' thread?


It was needed to restore faith in the thread. :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Guys are all over café'd bikes, girls are all over old Harleys. :laugh:


:sly: 





Mtl-Marc said:


> It was needed to restore faith in the thread. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> You have no idea how bad I want one of those. And I've never ridden one.  They are just so cool!
> 
> 
> Brendan


x2!!!

my buddies all ride sportbikes (they really ride em too- as many as 10k miles a year!!!!) but ive still always like those cafe racers. they just have a whole different character to them, and harleys are all right but they never really did it for me- at least not new ones- seen some really good looking ones from the 80's and older tho


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


>



Sorry Marc but that just *had* to be on this page too.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Guys are all over café'd bikes, girls are all over old Harleys. :laugh:



Maybe, but I don't need to attract any other girl attention anymore. :laugh: Plus, my wife hates Harley's too, and she's spent a lot of time on bikes in her day.

When I ran the idea of doing a cafe'd out bike project someday to Laura, she actually agreed with it. SCORE!

EDIT: I will add that I saw a new XR1200 the other day, it actually looked really nice. But the idea of a V-twin in a cafe-style bike just seems wrong to me.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Why are people such flakes? My son had his 27' trailer for sale and some guy set up a meeting time and place, and said he had a certified cheque and would buy it, so we all spent a good bit of Monday taking the workbenches and sleds and junk out of it and cleaning it up. Buddy was a no-show. No call, nothing. Likely for the best, but still.:thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Why are people such flakes? My son had his 27' trailer for sale and some guy set up a meeting time and place, and said he had a certified cheque and would buy it, so we all spent a good bit of Monday taking the workbenches and sleds and junk out of it and cleaning it up. Buddy was a no-show. No call, nothing. Likely for the best, but still.:thumbdown:


What's he selling the trailer for? Getting an even bigger one already? 

But yeah, I don't get what's so hard about doing what you say you're going to, when you say you're going to do it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

He's had it for sale from the minute he bought it, same as the Porsche. They list for more here than what he paid, and he put some wiring and other add-ons into this one. He'll paint the floor now that he has it cleared out. It's still for sale, are you interested?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

I've noticed in PMs, the seller uses English
& teh byer dozent giv a **** even when they buy it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow it's slow in here.

Dropped into one of the local airports tonight. You just never know what you'll find....










Antonov AN-2 - Russian biplane. Like, WTF?

No real Scirocco content, other than I drove the 16v to work today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Very cool Daun! Nothing exciting at Brantford except gusting to 27 and rain, legal for VFR. It was "interesting". I DID see a great rainbow on the way home in the drizzle, and I was praying for it to remain a single one.....which it did...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ugh, not feeling up to the gym tonight. 60 minutes is a long time to spend on an elliptical machine :\


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That happens Tyler, there's always tomorrow.

I'm lucky because I get a nice workout at work every day. Not that I need it...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I DID see a great rainbow on the way home in the drizzle, and I was praying for it to remain a single one.....which it did...


A rainbow for you Cathy:











 :beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Cafe.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nice rainbow. I'll try to get a picture of the one I saw posted, but my computer and modem are not playing nice today. And yes, I said modem, remember those?

Oh Yay, it actually co-operated. My rainbow is weak, but it has Scirocco MkIV content!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

That's no rainbow! It's a sun-dog!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nope, it was a rainbow. There was a lot of overcast/cloud, so it looks like a sun dog. The sun was to the West of me, the rainbow to the East. Me in between eh?

For it to be a sundog, both the sun and the colours would be in front of me. Plus, it was raining on and off. The wipers on the plane suck, FWIW.:laugh:

In fact, reading up again, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbows I think it may have been a stacker. I kept thinking that another bow would form on the inside, because various faint bands kept showing up there. Apparently the second/fainter bow is usually on the outside. You can sort of see it in this one, since it's so dead in here lately:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Guys are all over café'd bikes, girls are all over old Harleys. :laugh:


I'm not a Harley fan by any stretch. But Marc, yours is :thumbup:

I'm happy with what I've built (now that it sort of runs okay):beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I like the yellow hovercraft.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah Cholland, what's with all that distracting chrome in the foreground?? Okay, it's way cool too, I'll admit it. Taking the 'vert to a cruise night tonight, gota go dust her off!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> I like the yellow hovercraft.


I still love that yellow one :thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey there people my names Dave... Anyone know where I can get a dash without a crack in it? S2 by the way...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Save your bucks up and cruise the classifieds. One may come up, but it won't go cheap if it truly has no cracks. You'll have to find a used one, you can't get them new. Another option is to get them leather-clad. I saw one here on a MkI that was done well, but that upholsterer is talented.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, seems to me that a crack free Scirocco dash is made out of that precious metal called unobtanium...

There have been a couple posts here where people fixed their cracks...with varying results.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hmm, I'm thinking that a possible activity at the BBQ today will be 'strip the gray Scirocco'. Got lots of parts I need to get out/off that thing and into the 76.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Turns out the computer's hard drive was trashed, so I replaced that last Saturday, but didn't have the disk to reload everything. So we ordered the free disk from HP, with $15 for 5-7 shipping and it will take 11 days to get to us. ????
Was all set to go to a local car show today-registered, car was ready, Mason and I were ready and then last night I saw in the paperwork "no strollers." Asses. I would think they could have put that on the registration website so people like me knew ahead of time. Needless to say we didn't attend. So Cincy was my one and only car thing of the year. At least that was great, as it always is.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.ksby.com/news/sheriff-s-department-warns-parents-of-pedo-bear-image/

Umm... wow. Who knew pedo bear was an actual advertisement for pedophiles?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> ...and then last night I saw in the paperwork "no strollers."


WTF kinda **** is that? 

How dare you try to bring a youngin to a car show, John. Shame on you. 

Car shows are serious business. Adults only.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> hmm, I'm thinking that a possible activity at the BBQ today will be 'strip the gray Scirocco'. Got lots of parts I need to get out/off that thing and into the 76.


Wooo!! Wish I could be there for that! Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> WTF kinda **** is that?
> 
> How dare you try to bring a youngin to a car show, John. Shame on you.
> 
> Car shows are serious business. Adults only.


Don't get me wrong, I do understand why they wouldn't want them there, but it should have been stated up front. And anyway if the parent is driving the thing to close to the cars, then have the offender leave, not ban all of them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I'm not a Harley fan by any stretch. But Marc, yours is :thumbup:
> 
> I'm happy with what I've built (now that it sort of runs okay):beer:


Yeah, cool bike nontheless. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do understand why they wouldn't want them there, but it should have been stated up front. And anyway if the parent is driving the thing to close to the cars, then have the offender leave, not ban all of them.


I wonder how they feel about people in wheelchairs...

They might bump into someone's car or something....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I still love that yellow one :thumbup:


I would too, if I could ever get it to run okay.:banghead:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> That's no rainbow! It's a sun-dog!


Actually, that's just a rainbow silly  I've been fortunate enough to see a sun-dog personally, and it was super super cold that morning. Here's the crappy picture I took with my phone (although it's pretty accurate if you look at the Wikipedia description:










Here's a picture I took of my car's reading of the temperature that morning:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Someones hoarding em here in the states at waterfest I saw a bunch without cracks lol


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

We had company here last night in Dayton. Rocco_Julie acquired another one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> We had company here last night in Dayton. Rocco_Julie acquired another one.


She already has it on MegaSquirt? Holy crap she works fast!! We just got back from a VW show ( that I found out about at the cruise night last night...can you say"drive them as they are"? I thought so!)

Pics to follow of course.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> We had company here last night in Dayton. Rocco_Julie acquired another one.


For Julie or Jill?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> I would too, if I could ever get it to run okay.:banghead:


I'm sure you will. I have faith


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So today at work.....

I lowered my shopping cart. 










Then things got a little messy... :what:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Wow Chris, you had an exciting day eh? We went for airport breakfast, nom nom nom Purple stayed home because she'd been to the cruise last night, and we all know you have to give Sciroccos equal attention!!:










Then we went to the VW show, it was a nice mix of older cars:










And it raised $1200 for the SPCA, here's a rescue greyhound modeling the event T-shirt:










We parked next to Mike's 87 16V, it was really clean:










It isn't a VW show without an engine blow up. Here's our victim, this beee-ayooo-tee-full Winstar :thumbup::










Of course I picked 53 seconds, but the good old Ford was only good for 45  I missed winning by one guess:










The winner gave his winnings to the dogs anyway, so it was all good! It was a really nice small show, non-judged and very social. They had TONS of prizes, and we won a whole lot of swag. Almost exactly ten years ago today I went to a very similar show and got the phone number of a guy who had a silver '87 16V for sale. Hard to believe I've been addicted since then, and it's been a wonderful ten years too I might add!! I'll try not to see any rainbows tomorrow on the real anniversary of purchase, and maybe I'll get the headache a cake with ten candles. Pretty sure she likes Black Forest, or maybe that's me!:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Cathy, where was the show? I would have made an effort to show up if I had heard about it.

Spent a little bit of time playing with the yellow car, trying to figure out the no-start/ultra-rich issue. Timing's on, cold start circuits working fine. The only thing I found is the WUR isn't getting voltage. I replaced the spark plugs (which were black after 60 miles) and leaned to fuel distributor until it started stumbling. Bet they'll still turn black!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

had company this weekend.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

MIND ESPLODE!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@cholland: The show was in Brantford, at the dealership. I found out about it late the night before, or I would have mentioned it online. I did find out about one in late May though, it's the "Stupid Cancer VW" show (for , and I'll post up about it in the spring. But it's one of the earliest ones in this area. I'm not sure if there are any other VW ones this year, and I guess there was another VW GTG in the GTA yesterday, not sure if it was on VWoT or what. And rich is safer than lean, but not as snappy in the throttle response. Glad the yellow kid is well enough to foul plugs, that's getting closer to Cincy driving in my book! 

Oh, other shows we may go to this year, non-VW specific: Last Chance Car Show either sept 25 or 26, Welland Fairgrounds; and we may try the KW Oktoberfest car show Oct 16, though that could be dangerous; pretty sure there will be :beer: there. Must resist temptation....

@upoo2: That looks SO cool!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

mr lee said:


> MIND ESPLODE!!!!!


better than something else exploding eh?

:thumbup:most:what:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Glad the yellow kid is well enough to foul plugs, that's getting closer to Cincy driving in my book!


Yeah... not on this engine. Let me put the new one in and spend five years getting the carbs to run right. Because that's apparently how I roll:sly:

Cathy, if you're interested in driving a Scirocco downtown in the big city this weekend, there is Mk1 Mayhem in the Distillery District this Sunday. I'm going to make my best attempt at driving the yellow bastard. It's a 15km drive and all downtown city traffic. What could go wrong?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Cathy, if you're interested in driving a Scirocco downtown in the big city this weekend, there is Mk1 Mayhem in the Distillery District this Sunday. I'm going to make my best attempt at driving the yellow bastard. It's a 15km drive and all downtown city traffic. What could go wrong?



The Yeller one never let me down in downtown Seattle...which is something that can't be said for the Silver one... :sly:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> better than something else exploding eh?
> 
> :thumbup:most:what:


some explosions are better than others :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mr lee said:


> some explosions are better than others :thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

they don't call it the _amazing_ race for nothing :laugh:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Was watching an episode of The Rockford Files on Netflix and spotted this red '75 Scirocco. Looks like it has the while vinyl interior.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just had to sit through the dumbest meeting ever. 

Now, free pizza!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

You know, we could play "Whose meeting is dumbest" for days in here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm in... my meetings are incredibly retarded. The more chances I get to "vent" my frustration the better. 

in fact, i'm sitting on a "call" right now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh just do not go there. I have been threatening to make a "Checklist of Catchphrases" to help pass the time at meetings, but until you mentioned it again, I had not done so. It's done now.  It includes standard edu-jargon, like "expecatations" and "consequences", but also things like "Storytime", "Aw Muffin" and "Just Get On With It" for the "entertaining little anecdotes" that are interspersed with the edu-babble.  MY boss seems to have no other captive adudience. So far I've been subjected to a gruelling five hours of meetings in the two weeks I've been back, and that's only because I don't teach Gr9. That would have added another two hours to the total. We don't even get coffee unless we prepare ahead. Thankfully I'll have marking I can do for the rest of them. And my checklists


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine was about how to answer phones. You'd think they would have taught me how to answer a phone 6 years ago.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh Lord, don;t even remind me of the mandatory training videos. For example, "May I Help You", where we all learned how to speak to handicapped people. HELLOOOOOO...I teach the Spec Ed kids. 45 minutes later, I am now qualified to ask "May I Help You"...:banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thats funny i had a meeting yesterday as well! complete with free piza. ours was mostly about filling out inspection sheets- even though i always fill mine out (unless the ticket lacks a line for complimentary vehicle inspection- in which case i note on the ro that the inspection was declined) the funny part is that we have had no less than 5 meetings about the same thing and yet the service writers still fail to ask customers where their wheel lock keys are- even for tire rotations!! 


in other news- while attempting to leave work today i pulled the festiva around and shut it off so i could go lock my toolboxes. when i came back out it wouldnt start- so tomorrow i get to go in 2 hrs early (when i could get a ride) and sort out an electrical problem! after i find the problem of course. battery voltage all the places it should be (that i could find) no fuel pump priming and no starter. just that ominous and annoying click. i also found out that it still smells like rodent urine under my backseat


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

This is funny. For YEARS I have cursed under my breath about how meetings take away from what I(we) are supposed to be doing...and apparently it's not just me. Dilbert anyone? :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> This is funny. For YEARS I have cursed under my breath about how meetings take away from what I(we) are supposed to be doing...and apparently it's not just me. Dilbert anyone? :laugh:


 Or Office Space. Even though I don't work in an office, it's the same ****.:banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

http://games.adultswim.com/five-minutes-to-kill-yourself-reloaded-adventure-online-game.html 


best game ever- also available as iphone/ipad/ipod touch app 

meetings- because none of us is as dumb as all of us


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Right now we're having meetings about how to be a lead, trouble is software is so short handed that all of us in software are leads, if we don't input it that way in the new Primavera software the managers get messages saying that software is understaffed. I'm waiting for the next forecast in 6 mo. when it spits out that software is understaffed and over managed, that should look really good at corporate. 

The poor instructor is getting frustrated because software is asking most of the questions and most of those questions are about how to tell upper management that the political crap is getting annoying so just leave us alone and let us get some work done.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Sooooo h20 is in 9 daysssss!?!?! Whose goin what ya takin?!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> You know, we could play "Whose meeting is dumbest" for days in here.


 Haha!! No meetings here! I basically run the show...tons of freedom with what I do. 

Hope it stays that way, I've become a local legend and thus far this year sales are up 10%...my boss loves me.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

woody16v said:


> meetings- because none of us is as dumb as all of us


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I'm gonna vent too. I had a very good prospective job in the works, they basically led me on for 4 months while I contracted down there, then they gave the job to someone else. Probably less qualified but the person was an internal hire. DAMN!!! 

All I know is, I NEED OUT of my current job. Now. 

Brendan 

Edit: Own.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

catchphrases I hate. 

"it is what it is" 
"essentially..." 
"best practice" 
"soft approval" 
"social networking" 

and if anyone says "twitter, facebook, or youtube" in a meeting, an angel gets it's wings :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> catchphrases I hate.
> 
> "it is what it is"
> "essentially..."
> ...


 :thumbup: Every single freaking thing in the whole everlovin' universe is, by definition, what it is. 

also, 
"I need you all to be ON BOARD with these changes." 
"You're either on the bus or you're off the bus." 
"At the end of the day, ..." 

On a different note, I hate having to walk my mechanic through everything.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got to sit through a three hour meeting this afternoon to learn how to ship packages internationally, because our new receptionist is mediocre. Instead of getting someone who can do their job without complaining, they're throwing it on a person in each department instead. 

I'm just going to sit there, make off-colour comments and dream of clouds, motorcycles, puppies and how much better this forum would be if Hal wasn't around.:sly:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Must be nice, we have meetings about meetings so we can schedule more meetings.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

" when push comes to shove " 
UGH UGH UGH


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

... at the end of the day 

one of the WORST! haha


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I'm just going to sit there, make off-colour comments and dream of clouds...


 I never get past that one.  

And how about "down the road"? Hell, if I was on the road, I would be happier, pretty sure about that actually!  

And how about "the (insert word of choice here) piece", for example, "the staffing piece" . If it was "the cherry pie piece" I'd be all for it. Mmmm, cherry pie. :laugh: 

Also, there is a complete lack of :beer: at staff meetings. They'd be much more fun with :beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I like tormenting the bosses by yelling BINGO! right in the middle of their "carefully crafted" speeches, or so I'm told, and saying "I thought we were playing Buzzword Bingo again".


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Another one: "Moving forward". Like, at the start of every sentence. RAWR! 

Yes Cathy, "piece" is another irritating one. Also, "model", like "business model", "customer service model", "workflow model", etc... 

Another thing, the company I work for is small- about 20 people now, only 8 of us when I started. But now I have like 4 managers. (even though I've been here longer than all of them, plus I have a college degree and none of the managers do) They have private manager meetings like every week, then make changes that affect everyone else, without letting any of us give our opinions. Sorry, but if you are making decisions that ONLY affect me, then I had better damn have some input on it, especially when I'm the one generating income and doing the work. Don't make decisions that change workflow when you aren't the one that has to deal with it!!!!! :banghead: 

Brendan


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> But now I have like 4 managers.


 I know that feeling, I work for someone else's family business, out of 16 employees, 10 of them are related by blood or marriage, and it sometimes seems like I am automatically subordinate to most of them based on that relation alone. :thumbdown:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

" let's get on the same page" 

lol something I find funny is. I run a bodyshop, and we just switched paint company's. The rep for PPG has a crap load of these catchy sayings. 
" Blend it n send it " 
" whack n tack " 
" set yourself up for success "


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

How to mount shifter linkage to transmission when the case isn't threaded. 

I used a pair of calipers and measured the current hole that had no threads . . . 8MM or .314, so I used a 3/8-16 tap, everything seemed just fine, threaded in a bolt after tapping, but now with the bracket attached, the bolt feels loose. 

Like the threads didn't cut deep enough, so know I am not sure what direction to go . . . so I need some quick options.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Either red loctite the bolt or epoxy a stud in it. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Another one: "Moving forward". Like, at the start of every sentence. RAWR!
> 
> Yes Cathy, "piece" is another irritating one. Also, "model", like "business model", "customer service model", "workflow model", etc...
> 
> ...


 We used to have the "paradigm shift". We all said that if we had a pair of dimes, we'd have 20 cents. And Brendan, sounds to me like you'll never be family, so polish up that resume...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, turns out I have yet another project... 

Just had a '81 F100 given to me, 300-6 with an A/T...needless to say the transmission took a nosedive. 

Haven't seen it yet so no pictures...a friend of mine does have a 429 and C6 combo laying around... :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, after over a month of the HP being dead from a lightening hit right outside the front door, it is up and running! Back to normal computer usage. No more old, slow laptop.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well, after over a month of the HP being dead from a lightening hit right outside the front door, it is up and running! Back to normal computer usage. No more old, slow laptop.


 
You'regoing to get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and find the Computer has turned itself on....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Well, turns out I have yet another project...
> 
> Just had a '81 F100 given to me, 300-6 with an A/T...needless to say the transmission took a nosedive.
> 
> Haven't seen it yet so no pictures...a friend of mine does have a 429 and C6 combo laying around... :laugh:


 ^^ Blasphemy, though the 300/6 is pretty thirsty. Mine's been bulletproof, though I'd rather have a small 8 in it


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TBerk said:


> You'regoing to get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and find the Computer has turned itself on....


 Eh, it stays on anyway. But the touch screen thing is interesting if a moth or something is inside.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> ^^ Blasphemy, though the 300/6 is pretty thirsty. Mine's been bulletproof, though I'd rather have a small 8 in it


 Yeah, one of the best inline 6'es ever made. And they get 22mpg with a non-emmissions type 1 barrel carb and manifold.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

chaaaaaat, chit, chaaaaaat, chit...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So some guy a couple of hours from me is offering his '81 S to me for $700....Just what I need another car right now...:banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Drink the Koolaid John. Drink ALL the flavours....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So some guy a couple of hours from me is offering his '81 S to me for $700....Just what I need another car right now...:banghead:


 I that other car is a Mk1 S, then yes, that is exactly what you need right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I*f* that other car is a Mk1 S, then yes, that is exactly what you need right now.*Muahahahahaha*


 There, FTFY!  And I went for a cruise yesterday, top down, winter coat on!! Only problem was some guy in front of me with a stinky diesel.  I passed him a few times but he kept passing me and I just couldn't shake him. Seems a stock 16V is no match for a built diesel


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Drink the Koolaid John. Drink ALL the flavours....


 
It rocks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Work is just absolutely NUTS today...because our delivery driver screwed up... 

It's ok, less than an hour to go and I'll be cruising down the interstate to Oregon and have an awesome rest of the weekend. :thumbup: There will be LOTS of mojito's. :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

you gunna go to the show in chehalis izzy?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

soooo, after waiting for 2 weeks for a k&n air filter for my festiva, it arrives and i go to install it only to find that its too long and will not fit. after rechecking the part number and rescanning the appropriate forum i discover that the insomnia produced part number was in fact quite wrong. hopefully they take it back (it does fit quite a few early 90's mazdas) and i can get the correct tiny filter. 

phase 3: profit!...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I quit my ****ty job!  

Today was my last day.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:what: 

... now do you have another job to replace it or taking a break from working for awhile?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I quit my ****ty job!
> 
> Today was my last day.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

California 16v said:


> :what:
> 
> ... now do you have another job to replace it or taking a break from working for awhile?


 Not yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

wish I could quit my job, but have to keep it until after Bonelli


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

lot of that going around 

son uses the 73 duster with fresh primer for a chalkboard several times now, the rain rinsed it off before we left hone:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Let me just say that I hate brake fluid....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Let me just say that I hate brake fluid....


 
uhoh, what'd you do?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> uhoh, what'd you do?


 Changed 2 master cylinders today.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Two master cylinders today, a job yesterday... what's next?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL who knows? 

Probably more h2o prep. Or BMW control arms. Or odometer gear. It's a long list. 

I've got to return a couple of cores before they close my account down, to hopefully get it down to a level that will be covered by my final paycheck, so I don't end up owing them anything.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Changed 2 master cylinders today.


 
ahh yeah they're a pain.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Two master cylinders today, a job yesterday... what's next?


 How much Fireball do you need for THAT?? I did a tech procedure on the bug last night; removed the *purple and green plaid* duct tape that was holding the exhaust pipe on. The concept was that I had a nice clamp in the big box 'o muffler clamps that would fit. But FAIL. Everything BUT 2.5". So safety wire it is!!! And yes, purple and green plaid duct tape, how cool is THAT??? 

And yeah, she asked to stop and flirt with this Ford....wonder what the babies would look like??? (I like Ford trucks too....hmmmm) 










And in case you ever wondered what a Bieber looks like in green: 










:laugh: 

There are more in the photo thread. We had SO much fun making these night shots!:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meltkamp said:


> you gunna go to the show in chehalis izzy?


 
Show in Chehalis? No, I guess not...too busy working on a small block chevy.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Cathy, 

Great, busy with everything going on in life. 

It's still a full scale model, just with a few more workable parts. No I am not out shredding rubber yet ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Busy is good, and shredding rubber is also good. If busy is profitable, then rubber shredding can follow. You need to get that car rolling before Cincy! I'm getting a bit mopey at the thoughts of winter....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I know . . . Cincy will be here before we know it 

Uhhhh Don't say winter :sly:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I know . . . Cincy will be here before we know it


going to be there end of next week, to pick up some wheels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> It doesn't seem that you can. And holy smokes, this thread is slower than my dialup! Who's going to Cincy in June?? I am......It'll creep up fast...better get those parts ordered. I need some gearbox stuff


I will be there, maybe in a Mk1. We'll see.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Where the hell is everybody lately? It's like a ghost town in here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be there in a Slegato, and maybe with the 16V too, or GTI or Challenger...who knows on vehicle #2.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

They are all plotting world domination and turbocharging, while we keep on happily driving our cars. Did I mention that I had a blast this afternoon? And I went flying too...but the adrenaline didn't start becoming a factor till I got onto the tan leather  Seems a mere pound of boost makes a significant change in the fun factor, but I have a few more turns of the screw left, (or right?) so I'll do that once the turbo cools a bit more...as I said, a 30 cent bolt can bring much happiness, correctly installed! :thumbup::laugh: 

(Side note, that same bolt could bring more blow-upiness too. It's the end of the season, so it's worth the risk, right?)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Where the hell is everybody lately? It's like a ghost town in here.


was out today helping a friend sort thru his extra Scirocco parts & got some 4 in. Alpine speakers out of this parts stash, have already install them in my 16v


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey I just got some 15" wheels. What size tires do you think I should get?? 

:laugh: 

(It's my Friday tonight, I'm having fun)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I'll be there in a Slegato, and maybe with the 16V too, or GTI or Challenger...who knows on vehicle #2.


The kid grew up quick, eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Hey I just got some 15" wheels. What size tires do you think I should get??
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> (It's my Friday tonight, I'm having fun)


165/40. 

They better be et40, or you're in trouble.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> 165/40.
> 
> They better be et40, or you're in trouble.


Word on the street is the 1552 Scirocco will be wearing something close to that at Bonelli. I just hope they park it next to mine. 

...et 40. :laugh: Oh God. :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Word on the street is the 1552 Scirocco will be wearing something close to that at Bonelli. I just hope they park it next to mine.
> 
> ...et 40. :laugh: Oh God. :laugh:


These are et40, but I could definitely use some spacers on the back


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Trade them for some non-jdm wheels. Please.

...if I could stagger what I have I would, but that would require WAY more coin than my couch holds at the moment...I shoulda got a job in Bell (Ca) when the getting was good. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Trade them for some non-jdm wheels. Please.


No. 

I'm not crazy about them, but they were cheap. I have cooler wheels now, but I kinda got them with the Mk1 in mind. I think they might actually look better on that one though.

My other Scirocco has Enkeis on it, you gotta problem with that?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i want to be there- but im not goint to say im going, that'll just jinx it for me.... if i can quit my job as failboat captain the roc and i will be there


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My other Scirocco has Enkeis on it, you gotta problem with that?


No. Those can stay.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Good. :thumbup:

:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My other Scirocco has Enkeis on it, you gotta problem with that?



Centra all the way


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Centra all the way


I have a set of Centras as well. Or, I did and will again as soon as the friend who borrowed them get them back to me. 

No idea what model they are, but they are Centras.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Good good 

I'm still looking for a set of VW snowflakes...not the RML ones.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a set izzy. You got any trade??? lol


side not hours just got cut from 35 to 20 woo. Such bs its only me and one other guy that hours are cut too its bs


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

20 hours is enough to make finding a second job tough, but not enough to pay the bills. That's rough. 

I keep lookng at the weather and it keeps saying non-stop rain. Bleh. And is it a bad thing when I'm back to reading "Maximum Boost", and crunching numbers to compare with a 5L and a factory built sports car?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good good
> 
> I'm still looking for a set of VW snowflakes...not the RML ones.



Me too. If I find any out your way I'll pass the info along as I'm not looking to get some shipped cross country, unless they are near perfect.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at Cincy, but prolly in a slow, yellow, AWD bitch. :sly:

Can't really start on the Mk1 until I have all of my other crap taken care of first. Oh yeah, and money. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I drove my green guy tonight and it was apparently too much fun, because local friendly  trailer park superintendent (grey hair, well nurtured beer gut, dirty wife beater stretched over it) shook his fist at me and told me to slow down. I'd been doing a whopping (whatever the lowest notch on the speedo) is, but no matter, I was going too fast. :screwy: I had really not been obnoxious near his park, I have too much sense to dent my car with dogs and small children.

Anyway, that guy got a bath, and purple is lined up next. Big car show Sunday (purple), and a little local one tomorrow (green). Weather is supposed to be crap all weekend.:thumbdown:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

yea its rough  but only 2 months left there till basic.

I seriously have some snoflakes if your interested in em izzy


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I'd been doing a whopping (whatever the lowest notch on the speedo) is, but no matter, I was going too fast. :screwy:


I get that crap all the time.  Just because I'm on the cam doesn't mean I'm speeding...that's just what it looks/sounds like in 1st gear. :laugh:

Have fun at the shows, take pictures for the rest of us.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meltkamp said:


> I seriously have some snoflakes if your interested in em izzy



Cool! Just send me an IM with the info.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> I get that crap all the time.  Just because I'm on the cam doesn't mean I'm speeding...that's just what it looks/sounds like in 1st gear. :laugh:
> 
> Have fun at the shows, take pictures for the rest of us.



Mmmmmm...cams  

I wasn't wringing it out, and I absolutely was not making it hiss ( not then anyway, but maybe he heard my psssht from a ways off and got all skeer'd.) It's not even obnoxiously noisy. It was most likely because of my Heckeblende, it makes the car look faster?....:screwy:

Anyway, not doing any test driving past there again. Don't need Johnny Law seeing my netbook riding shotgun. Or my absent cat, for that matter.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


where? who? Jetta? splain the pic son 

I still have these in my storage unit (ha ha...unit) which are in need of refinishing/polishing like-a that! ^^. 

You sir have motivated me. :beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

32 psi here i come

more parts came in today


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yay!! You made it!!! :thumbup: :beer:

How did the old yellow one behave?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Bee said:


> which are in need of refinishing/polishing


HA ha ha.... polishing



oh and i finally got the k&n filter for the festiva, revs more freely. seems a bit more responsive, not like it added a ton of power. that car needs to get inspected next week- so brakes, tires, and exhaust work are in order pronto.

any cheap exhaust fix ideas? the muffler is rusted off of the pipe, and there is a large hole in the mid pipe. strongly considering some pretty ghetto fixes for those issues. one of which involves the term "glasspack"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> where? who? Jetta? splain the pic son
> 
> I still have these in my storage unit (ha ha...unit) which are in need of refinishing/polishing like-a that! ^^.
> 
> You sir have motivated me. :beer:


It's called Google, Mike. 

There are quite a few Sciroccos down here at h2o.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> h2o.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Spotted two more Mk1 Sciroccos over the past couple days. On Teevee of course..

From the movie Maid To Order (1987). An early Mk1 with aftermarket airdam.










From The Rockford Files (Season 4, 1977). Looks like a Super Scirocco. Brown. Looks to have had adjustable headrests and has a rear wiper.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> There are quite a few Sciroccos down here at h2o.


wish I was there at H20 :banghead:

Chris there will be more mk1 Sciroccos at Bonelli


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> wish I was there at H20 :banghead:



This, though I am roccin a show today, "Last Chance Car Show"...and I'm packing Cokin, anticipating some boredom so may as well screw with camera filters eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Holy, are you all ticked off because of no ownage picture or what? I'll post some tonight.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I was at the Ren Fest here in MN so I had no interwebs


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Holy, are you all ticked off because of no ownage picture or what? I'll post some tonight.


here's a photo for a Cathy 










June 2010


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks for that Randall! And where in the heck is everyone? I'll post up a crapload of pictures from my play session on the weekend before the deluge of H2O pictures surface here. And I sure hope they surface here!!!

Anyway, I went to the "Last Cance Car Show". Over 600 cars, and it caused a bit of a traffic jam getting into the fairgrounds here's the view from my rearview. What you don't hear is the whine of the 'chargers'....:










There were cars with fabulous paint, and I was glad not to park near this one, House of Colours Pavo Purple, and this is NOT a manipulated image, it WAS that purple:










Chilly Willy had a good time, here he is with Sponge Willy:










And of course, he voted for THIS car...:










There were rat rod style trucks:










And then I got screwing around with some filters, because I can't sit still anyway. Not sure if I like the result or not, but what the hey...my Dad gave me a full Cokin set a while back, and I can only use them on the nifty 50. I need a step down ring if I want to use them on my zoom.....

Half close up filter Ford, which was really hard to use well:










Multi image T Bird:










These will see more use, they are half field graduated type deals:




























(The paint on the last two machines was spectacular, BTW)

The fun of course is sharing, and although her brother was ready to grab the wheel, I insisted that SHE drive, may as well infect her early with the car bug:










And on the way home, I cruised the lakeshore; likely not many nice days left:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice pics, Cathy.:thumbup:

The h2o pics are in a separate thread. 

Get the ice pack for your modem ready....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good Randall!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice pics, Cathy.:thumbup:


Amen. Got any more there Cath? You are getting quite good with that snapshot thingee.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Looking good Randall!


thanks 

next road trip to Ohio on thursday


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> thanks
> 
> next road trip to Ohio on thursday



Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I have a Scirocco. Promise.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I have a Scirocco. Promise.


Now _that_ I don't believe......


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I have a Scirocco. Promise.


where have you been


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

My friend had a bad day. He got cut off, got hit, spun, forced off the road and slid over the guard rail like a skateboarder. Then the rear wheel was ripped off by the guard rail as the car flew to the other side. 



















Watch out for bad drivers.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


> 32 psi here i come


what gear is that for :what::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> what gear is that for :what::laugh:


I thought it sounded more like a tire pressure, and knowing that it's not, what type of boots ARE you gonna run on the front end anyway? It's gonna take some serious slicks to stick that amount of boost.

And Doug! Holy heck, that's ugly. What was that car before the mangling? I almost got the front end of my purple one taken off by an El Camino of all things last weekend. I'd passed him, (he was doing 40 on the highway) and apparently I stepped on his balls or something, so he cut back in front of me, WAY too close for comfort. Morons are everywhere. Glad your friend(s) are okay.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> I have a Scirocco. Promise.


That's what ONLY a select few can say :laugh:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

punchbug said:


> And Doug! Holy heck, that's ugly. What was that car before the mangling? I almost got the front end of my purple one taken off by an El Camino of all things last weekend. I'd passed him, (he was doing 40 on the highway) and apparently I stepped on his balls or something, so he cut back in front of me, WAY too close for comfort. Morons are everywhere. Glad your friend(s) are okay.


Dragging it on to the flat bed: 










You can see the guard rail it slid on:










This is the car before. It is a S2000 CR.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I thought it sounded more like a tire pressure, and knowing that it's not, what type of boots ARE you gonna run on the front end anyway? It's gonna take some serious slicks to stick that amount of boost.
> .




right around 32 when its fully tuned and running race gas. 
the turbo that i am upgrading to from the gt30 is a little bit larger yet at the same time spools up a little quicker. i should see right around 20psi by only 4K rpms. these turbos are good to run up to 45+psi of boost without dropping out of efficiency range. more than my motor will hold together for. unless i bought an evo. 

as for the slicks, i have a setup that is 10" wide and another that is 9.5" and possibly a third at 9" 
these boost settings are going to be used at the strip. 
i don't drive my car on the road anymore. 
:beer:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> where have you been


Hiding. _Shhhhhh......_

:what:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hiding. _Shhhhhh......_
> 
> :what:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

rodolfo is laid out and Im sick and I need parts.....this sucks:thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sad, one less S2000 in the world 

Is your friend ok Doug?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Sad, one less S2000 in the world
> 
> Is your friend ok Doug?


Yes my friend is fine. The car did a great job of keeping him safe. He only has some slight shoulder pain. The real sad part is that it was a CR and a race car. He can't repair the car and still race it. CRs are difficult to find. 

I watched the car drive off from the race on Sunday. That was the last time I would ever see it on 4 wheels. If I drove off just a few minutes sooner it could have been me and my 76 tangled up in the same mess.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And you would not have fared so well. That whole thing's a shame. Seems extra unfair when skilled drivers get nailed by Joe Random on a cell phone (or whatever). If you are driving, DRIVE!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

that's heart breaking to see Doug T. 
it is my opinion s2K's have one of the best transmission/gearing setups


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> rodolfo is laid out and Im sick and I need parts.....this sucks:thumbdown:


What sort of parts?



My Scirocco is down a wheel bearing. I'm getting a horrid WUB WUB WUB WUB at lower speeds, but I can't tell from where!

I'm also missing some front brake hardware, and I need to flush and bleed the brake system. Arg.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i swear if bank of america gives me one more reason to dislike them i may have to go from just ignoring them, to actively spreading how much i completely and utterely dispise them. 

luckily i have another bank, one that is easy to work with and doesnt charge stupid fees. and doesnt try sending automatic payments from an account that hasnt seen a deposit or as much as a log-in in 6 months. did i mention that i cancelled the automatic payments? in about jan/feb timeframe? ane they were still trying them in june? now they want me to pay returned check fees on checks i told them not to send? i think not. 

did i also mention that this is a bank that has been sued for illegal practices, and has forced congress to pass laws about their activities? they can eat a big fat one. grrrrr


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Still here, no chance to catch up threads lately though. The last couple weeks I've had no internet at home and Vortex is blocked at work. Hoping to have intarwebs back at home in the next couple days, so massive updates will be forthcoming....


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Someone hacked / stole my hotmail account 

:banghead:

He is trying to go through all my contacts asking for money, because of a lame story Got robbed gun point in London and I'm stranded... Ignorant jerk, guns are almost non-existant in the UK!!!

When I asked my buddy to forward that e-mail from his secure work e-mail, to my work, it never got forwarded, he tried 3 times, and then tried just a test e-mail, that did reach me. He got the stranded e-mail, but it won't reach destination when forwarded...
So that means he can manipulate content and how it gets forwarded too :banghead:

Just have to wait, MSN has been noticed, but I have been receiving phone calls from most of my contacts to see if I'm OK...

Went on all my different favorites (about 40 some odd...) and changed password on almost everything from Paypal, to bank, to yahoo check out ,and all forums etc... Took me about 6 hours to do so...

Friggin scammers!

/rant


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> How did the old yellow one behave?


A 20km drive? Not as crappy as I was expecting!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> My Scirocco is down a wheel bearing. I'm getting a horrid WUB WUB WUB WUB at lower speeds, but I can't tell from where!


i just jack up one front wheel @ a time & idle it in third gear & you can tell which front one is bad

sometimes it's noisier when it's the outside wheel on a turn

sometimes the tires are cupped


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

fredybender said:


> Someone hacked / stole my hotmail account
> 
> :banghead:


Hmm, someone has presently hacked my friend's Hotmail account as well. I've been getting a few emails from her a day that contain some link that most likely sends you to a virus infested page.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That sucks.:thumbdown:

Good luck getting it all straightened out.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey everyone! Been a while, huh? Here's whats new: I don't have a DH job yet, and Brian and I are GOING ON VACATION/HONEYMOON in TWO days!!!!! WAHOOOOOO!!! Anyone in SoCal want to hang out, hit us up! 

Also, Brian demanded that I post this picture:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Have fun out there guys! You should go to Bonelli in November.:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Found a free motor for the MJ, I'll be picking that up friday night. :thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

the next trick i'll be trying on my free engine

an old machinist showed me a trick to cure bore rust rings & we tried it on the rabbit this summer

first get rid of the rust ridge/riser, we didn't have that so i didn't ask, we just had a pitted rust ring, i'd probably use a razor blade

go over it no more than 4 rubs with scour pad & massage it with your fingers & wd40 for 15 minutes & it shouldn't be harmful to the rings anymore

it must do something on a tiny surface level without removing any extra material

i thought motors with bore grooves & pits were over, but it was his experiment & famous engine builder, that's why i like working on other peoples cars

still waiting for it to start smoking, it just pulls
rant


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Doug T said:


> Dragging it on to the flat bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbdown: sux.... glad to see your friend is OK. Whoever says a convertible isn't safe, must be talking about an Edsel or something. :what:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just happened across this picture of my Black car when I just got it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One nice, clean, stock looking 16v!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> :thumbdown: sux.... glad to see your friend is OK. Whoever says a convertible isn't safe, must be talking about an Edsel or something. :what:


Only 699 CR's like that were made in total. (now 698 or less in the world)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Been doing a bit of genealogical work lately, because now and then I get curious about my family's history. For sh*ts and giggles I plugged my wife in too(Ancestry.com) figuring it won't be much, but someday my son might think it's cool if he's into history. Well I hit a gold mine there with her grandmother's family. So far I am back to my son's great x53 grandfather who lived in the 300's. And I am still finding people! Just when I think there can't possibly be any more records of people, up pop some more. Going back that far is kind of cool too, because I've been able to see their migration across Europe. 
Now back to our other, regular, somewhat non Scirocco discussions.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> One nice, clean, stock looking 16v!


My how things have changed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Where is everybody lately?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I couldn't get to the site this morning. and since then, I've been at work and the Caledonia Fair. We came fourth of four in the High School challenge. WOOHOO!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

putting tires on the fes:thumbup:

aaaand, you know the other stuff at work with all the mopar junk- recalls and water leaks aaaaallllllllllllll day. today i actually got to do an interesting job, and sold a few hrs of maintenance stuff. and did some side work on an xjr- nice car but it sits waaaay to much and should really see some love and attentions


getting used to staying late again- hopefully that will lead to more progress on sleeping beauty...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chat.


Chit, chat.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

chatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchatchattycathy


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

fascinating that ancestry stuff, maybe someday i'll do something interesting or relevant with my time


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow it's been such a long time since I've posted here! I'm all moved in to college now (osu starts late), and am a freshman once again. 

Here's my new home. I'm trying to find some rocco content for the walls









And some good memories


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I got a motor for the MJ!!! **happy dance**

Carb'd 2.5 with 240k miles...free!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

wheeltowheel said:


> Wow it's been such a long time since I've posted here! I'm all moved in to college now (osu starts late), and am a freshman once again.
> 
> Here's my new home. I'm trying to find some rocco content for the walls
> 
> ...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Where is everybody lately?


currently visiting Cincy area 

saw Daun yesterday around 6:30pm and went flying


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So Randall, did you finally grab those wheels? They'll look great on your car! I'm done in the basement for today...it was a :beer::beer::beer: job.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I got the control arms on the BMW changed today.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well as if school wasn't keeping me on my tows enough, I started working last week. My job could not be better. I am driving cars for Roush Industries. For those who don't know, Roush makes high performance systems for cars. They also own a racing team, some airplanes, and Jack Roush is keen to putting the planes into the ground in a not so good way. Well either way I am working under a contract they have to do warrenty testing on Chrysler vehicles. Basically I get paid to drive brand new cars all round the metro Detroit area for 8 hours a day. It is a blast. Satellite radio, DVD players, heated seats, you name it. Although I can say that the first night I had never wanted to be back in my BMW so bad. It is fun though. So I work on about 6 hours of sleep. But school will be done in March, it will be here soon. 

We adopted a new kitty last weekend and I named her Karmann. She is just a little baby but she's sweet as can be. I don't have any pictures of her as she won't stay still long enough, she's everywhere.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> So Randall, did you finally grab those wheels? They'll look great on your car! I'm done in the basement for today...it was a :beer::beer::beer: job.


yes, they're the trunk of my 16v  

... plan to have these wheels (helios BBS RA's) on the scirocco before the new year


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

If there is anyone on here that doesn't know who Jack Roush is, they need to sell their car and take the bus. :screwy:

That must be a pretty cool job; I'd trade you in a heartbeat.

P.S. It's "toes".


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> If there is anyone on here that doesn't know who Jack Roush is, they need to sell their car and take the bus. :screwy:
> 
> That must be a pretty cool job; I'd trade you in a heartbeat.
> 
> P.S. It's "toes".


Well, I have to say I've only seen him once...and he's a pretty lucky guy.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

I just spent 12+ hrs workin on my brothers 91 subaru loyale wagon. we swapped the rear diff and subframe cause the one he just got had disc brakes and new bushings, swapped fuel pumps and thought it was bad but my brother didnt remove the vise grips pinching the line on the tank haha, and we installed a 2 in lift on it too. still not done but wow what a days work, yesterday i strippped a corrado haha that was fun


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Went to a food and wine show this weekend. Had some good food and great wine, although the only standout was the raspberry Merlot and chocolate chip ice cream. Volvo set up a test track (about a half mile of fun little twists and turns) on an old airstrip and were letting people test drive the new S60 with a one way dash to the end at which point you swapped seats with a professional driver who drove back to the start. Or, to be correct, raced back. Not sure of my time down the track but I'm fairly certain the pro driver took only about half the time for the return trip.

Here's 2 at the start line (I got to drive the red one).









There was also a little railroad loop, the locomotive was built in the 1890's









and the passenger cars were built in 1955 for Disneyland









Here's a tree that was hit by lightening and looks like a horse


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

slow here today !

just got back from Wilmington, Ohio 

this include to visit to the barn and now Daun has same more $$$ in his pocket


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> slow here today !
> 
> just got back from Wilmington, Ohio
> 
> this include to visit to the barn and now Daun has same more $$$ in his pocket


Come on Randall, you know the deal around here. :banghead:

PICTURES...... 



Waiting.... :beer::beer:

What, no pictures yet?? WAITING.......

Whatdyaget whatdddya get......


Yeah, I'm bored, spent the night putting down a floor in "the toy room". It'll get reconfigured for toys, just bigger kid toys. Leathers, helmets, golf clubs, coolers...all that seasonal crap. But the floor is done. Gotta get the basement cleared out for "Beer Turkey" on the weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

MKI sold :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> MKI sold :sly:


And I take it that it was not sold to you?  Or did you have one stashed away that you got rid of? Which MkI???? Mine is still here and getting depressed about the crappy weather. Not sure I recall what the sun is.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

No Cathy

I thought Randall trip to Ohio was for Daun's MKI.

On a side note found this in the A1 jetta rabbit forum



jedduh_ said:


> these were probably my favorite mk1s that showed up
> 
> this scirroco was all origional and i couldnt stop drooling over it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Got a Westy!!! Diesel, 5 speed, A/C and Cruise!!! :thumbup:

Pics tomorrow...the odo quit working at 418k miles...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> No Cathy
> 
> I thought Randall trip to Ohio was for Daun's MKI.


I saw this MK1 you speak of last Friday, after going flying with Daun 

I didn't buy it though, according to Daun someone else has bought it 

------

Also, I got back to Florida from Ohio, 18 hours on road, I love driving my Scirocco


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Where is everybody lately?


I still have no internet at home. Visiting the parents for a few minutes this afternoon and trying to at least check in on the forums.

_Edit:_ I'd post an ownage pic but since I can't upload pics of my latest Scirocco... well, who wants to look at old pics anyway?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> well, who wants to look at old pics anyway?


I want to see pictures of this Scirocco


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally renewed the registration on the fes. back to spending money on the scirocco- cryo treated bearings are next on the list :thumbup: followed by hd motor mounts, trans gaskets, and paint for the engine and intake manifold


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, work was fun and games as usual  Tomorrow's report cards, should be fun.
I had intended to dig into the basement in earnest but all I got done was trimming one room. For whatever reason it never got any trim till now. (the house is an '82) Anyway, the boy needed an extra set of hands under the truck, and at one point I was pushing so hard on the gearbox that the driveshaft was turning over my head because the whole truck was rolling! And she's a big girl to push! Anyway, he got the transmission back on, but the transfer case still needs installing. He's got a buddy out there now so I'm off the hook. I'm pretty weak anyway, unless I can use my legs. It's an $800 clutch, so I hope it works out okay. And I'm glad that gearbox is bolted back on, it'd crush you no question.


----------



## bufguy (Oct 22, 2007)

I just bought Daun's Scirocco S....Paul here from Buffalo....Have to get it from Dayton to Buffalo now.

My first new car was a 1980 Alpine white Scirocco with red leatherette from Jim Kelly's Volkswagen..followed by an 86 GTI, 88 GTI 16V, and 90 Corrado..

The Scirocco S will join my 07 BMW Z4 coupe.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome! Glad to hear it's going to a good home.:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

chris, you get a new job yet?




taking chrysler classes- so far its all stuff i learned at uti. or things i cant remember not knowing at any point in my life. like "overhead cam" means the cam is over the head, and cam in block refers to the cam being, well, IN the BLOCK:banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bufguy said:


> I just bought Daun's Scirocco S....Paul here from Buffalo....Have to get it from Dayton to Buffalo now.
> 
> My first new car was a 1980 Alpine white Scirocco with red leatherette from Jim Kelly's Volkswagen..followed by an 86 GTI, 88 GTI 16V, and 90 Corrado..
> 
> The Scirocco S will join my 07 BMW Z4 coupe.


Well, welcome! And I'm glad that Dieter will go to a good home. So....one wonders...how are you getting to Dayton? My cars know the way really well.....just sayin'... (seriously, LMK if you're in a bind for a ride there)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

hi


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> chris, you get a new job yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they teach you the other important terms, like "Routine Maintenence" (means it needs another head gasket), "It had no gear oil" (means there's a gaping hole in the bell housing due to the "grenade" effect), Call a Tow Truck (means you actually read the first page of the owner's manual. From a tech's perspective, I guess there will be no lack of work.

In other news, the big Ford (F350 crewcab diesel 4X4) rolled out under its own steam this morning. I'm impressed, that was a hell of a nasty job, but it went pretty well considering the lack of tools for the job. He used his quad jack for the gearbox, and the truck's tall enough to stay on all fours and still leave tons of clearance underneath. Not that we own a jack that would lift it anyway.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Welcome! Glad to hear it's going to a good home.:thumbup:


And will it go back every June and visit?


----------



## bufguy (Oct 22, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Well, welcome! And I'm glad that Dieter will go to a good home. So....one wonders...how are you getting to Dayton? My cars know the way really well.....just sayin'... (seriously, LMK if you're in a bind for a ride there)


Daun told me I should get to know you! Especially since we're so close...and I have a Nexus pass.
Looking forward to joining the VW family again.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nope, not yet.


It's a tough market right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bufguy said:


> Daun told me I should get to know you! Especially since we're so close...and I have a Nexus pass.
> Looking forward to joining the VW family again.


Well, as luck would have it, the Ontario group is having a little GTG next weekend, or that's the theory. I'll believe it when I see it, but I'll go if it's on. It's a tough group to get together, but it's the most local to you and I. Join the fun?? at http://club53c.proboards.com 

It's a very slow forum, so it's easy to keep up. And Daun told me that you were buying the car, so I was hoping you'd show up on here. 

I've been in the basement again tonight. I was supposed to go flying but it was really windy. At least the sun was shining. Turkey number one is thawing.... (I'll be basting that one in Keith's white, my turkey basting beer of choice :thumbup::beer


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I've been in the basement again tonight. I was supposed to go flying but it was really windy.


A pilot locked in the basement...how ironic. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Did they teach you the other important terms, like "Routine Maintenence" (means it needs another head gasket), "It had no gear oil" (means there's a gaping hole in the bell housing due to the "grenade" effect), Call a Tow Truck (means you actually read the first page of the owner's manual. From a tech's perspective, I guess there will be no lack of work..



the best one is the "minor adjustment", followed by "non-servicable" as in even though i can fix it 5 minutes and a dab of grease would fix it, waranty only pays for part replacement. oh, and i just saw an actual service document that said something like 'that is an unfortunate downside to a vehicle of this type"

i can say that most of the major failures are still customer caused. except for the water leaks, recalls, and minivan brakes. it does provide fairly steady work. that is for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> A pilot locked in the basement...how *grumpy*. :laugh:


That's more like it. I last flew in the rain and we'd had a week of steady grey low crap. It didn't cheer me to see a clear blue sky for once, and then have the wind kick up to 30Kts. :thumbdown: Can't schedule anything now till Tuesday, which seems too far off to me. 
Work is interfering with my fun these days, though work can be "fun". No cops yesterday (that I saw) at least.  Today will be insane; day before a long weekend and we have a ****load of bratty grade 8's coming in from the feeder schools. :thumbdown:

But no worries. Tomorrow is Beer Turkey!!! It'll be a sloppy mess around here.:thumbup::beer:

And if you have ideas for poses for the girls of WSR, LMK (check wrongseasonracing.com) ....we'll do a photo shoot on the weekend. Camera tips are welcome also, I know nothing about "location portrait" shooting. Failing advice, I'll wing it and show you the results.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Have a peek in the 'pin-up girls' thread in the art&design forum on here; that'll give you some ideas.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks. I'll give that a go, but it's gonna be slow and painful I bet!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> But no worries. Tomorrow is Beer Turkey!!! It'll be a sloppy mess around here.:thumbup::beer:


:thumbup::beer::turkey:



punchbug said:


> And if you have ideas for poses for the girls of WSR, LMK (check wrongseasonracing.com) ....we'll do a photo shoot on the weekend. Camera tips are welcome also, I know nothing about "location portrait" shooting. Failing advice, I'll wing it and show you the results.




Have the girls _SMILE_! 

Official-Ladies-GTG-Shoot-2/page21

Official-Ladies-GTG-Shoot-2/page22

Official-Ladies-GTG-Shoot-2/page23

Official-Ladies-GTG-Shoot-2/page24


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :thumbup::beer::turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for those Marc, though I like the one of me with the headache best. THAT one is a true portrait, and you can see that certain look in my face. Somewhere between ownership and fear. 

And I have to say that THOSE girls look quite, umm, wholesome compared with the "nice girls" that my son hangs around with! :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Some great pictures there Marc! Thanks...now I have to go on FB and comment on some of those


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow it's slow in here! I took the 16V out today for a drive and some apple picking......we had fun..... 




























Now to make lots of apple things


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i saw a white mkII in abingdon on my way home from work. had NA headlights and some kinda period looking stripe/decal thing running down the sides below the trim strip. never seen it before but it was pretty decent looking (at least as far as i could tell in the 3 seconds i saw it for- it was running, so thats a start)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> i saw a white mkII in abingdon on my way home from work. had NA headlights and some kinda period looking stripe/decal thing running down the sides below the trim strip. never seen it before but it was pretty decent looking (at least as far as i could tell in the 3 seconds i saw it for- it was running, so thats a start)


 Really??!? 

I haven't seen that one either. Although Tag-Along on here is local and has a Mk2. But I haven't seen it and don't know the color. 

How's your car coming along?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Really??!?
> 
> I haven't seen that one either. Although Tag-Along on here is local and has a Mk2. But I haven't seen it and don't know the color.
> 
> How's your car coming along?


 
a couple people at work keep seeing a brown one too they say. have yet to spot that one. 


my cars coming along veeeeery slowly. been trying to get the lower IM as clean as the upper, but its not working out, but since my parents are out of town i think im gonna bring it to the house and bake it for a while- brings all the impurities that are soaked in the metal to the surface, but just might smell up the house quite a bit. if that doesnt work im just gonna go ahead and paint it. 

now that the fes is legal and i dont have to spend money on it for a while im gonna get the rest of the trans parts together and focus on that for a while. that and getting more parts clean/derusted/painted is gonna take awhile, just gotta get in as much of the painting as i can b4 its too cold.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, this weekend is a five year anniversary of Scirocco ownership (it's felt like an eternity...).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Well, this weekend is a five year anniversary of Scirocco ownership (it's felt like an eternity...).


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well congratulations sir! 


your car is one of the ones that keeps me motivated to finish getting mine together. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice going Chris. Here's to 5 more :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Well, this weekend is a five year anniversary of Scirocco ownership (it's felt like an eternity...).


 Well, congrats on the anniversary Chris, and you sure have had a trying first five years! My fiirst five were pretty challenging too; these cars can sure test you, just like having rotten teenagers...you hate what they do, you love them to death, and you just want them to grow up and behave. 

I'm just spinning down from the weekend. We hosted Beer Turkey on Satuday; one of my son's friends did most of the cooking and it was excellent as usual. 










19 lbs of turkey completely evaporated... no leftovers at all. I spent the morning in the basement because it was still largely disassembled (think any disaster you've seen on TV)...I re-installed the suspended ceiling in the whole thing pretty well...so it's finally getting closer to being done. I'll post pictures, but it was awesome timing because we had a huge burn-pile of junk and no lack of manpower to haul it up from the basement. I'd been piling it for a week or so....hubby assumed full worrying duties...so he'd report to me about this or that and expect me to come "deal with it". That was pretty exhausting because the group was loud but not unruly by any means. He forgets what it's like to be around young people I think. I'm guessing about 30 people came over at some point or another. I'll get some pictures up eventually. 

Okay, there was the traditional shooting of beer bottles: 










And the meal, yum yum. This is during the traditional "Giving of Thanks". 










Oh, one highlight was that I "discovered" an artificial Christmas tree on Friday in the white paper recycle bin. It didn't belong there at all. Where it DID belong is on my neighbour's porch roof. :laugh: I'm just waiting for it to show up back here. This is not the first plastic tree to have an adventure between the two properties, nor will it be the last.... 

So Sunday involved lots of cleanup for the NEXT turkey, since we needed the table/big bowls etc. I got up at 6 to get that sorted out with some help from pretty hungover kids. (seems the six big bottles of Spumante Bambino and other beverages have a lingering effect...) 










By the time hubby got up, it was all clean and ready for him to get the turkey in and we got the early meal stuff done, loaded the truck and trailer and went out for a fall photo shoot with two of the WSR girls. (Denny again stayed home and took care of worrying duties) THAT was fun....and the traffic on the sideroad was hilarious, one guy just about drove over the pylons gawking. Yeah yeah, I know, pictures.  

Here's a candid: 










This is the bottom of the learning curve for me....I have no clue about model photos, and working with people is different than just machinery. Machinery will always be patient and pose the way you want it to. 

Not sure what I'm doing today...time will tell. I'll try to get some pics in this long post to break it up....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


>


 Hmm, I think I would like the Canadian Thanksgiving! 

So there is a new Rite Aid near me, which I don't get why you would build a brand new one less than a mile from the old one and shut it down when your company is almost in the toilet. Maybe it's so when Walgreen's buys up their stuff they will like this new store, since it looks like a Walgreens anyway... Well enough about that. A few mornings on my way to work, I saw a silver Scirocco there. Of course I didn't have time to stop, but am always looking. So today I see it's there and I pull in and check it out. Flash Silver, 16V, very clean, FL plates, sunroof, thin red and black pinstripe down the upper side and curves up the c pillar just a bit. Final thing? I saw a rusty key ring attached to the right rear tow hook. You know what that means don't you? It is either someone on here or the list, or they bought the car from them. I can't imagine that from anything but a duck. So you FL guys, does this car sound familiar?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

John, interesting that this Scirocco is from Florida, but the silver 16v scirocco's I know of are still here. 

hopefully you can snap picture of this one next time you see it


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I will.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

It was too dark for a good pic, but if I remember I'll bring a camera tomorrow. It's the boss' brother in law's car and they've all gone to FL for vacation. He is just parking it there while they are gone. It has an NJ inspection sticker, so it may not be from FL originally, but I am positive it was ducked at some point. 

Edited for ownage:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> It was too dark for a good pic, but if I remember I'll bring a camera tomorrow. It's the boss' brother in law's car and they've all gone to FL for vacation. He is just parking it there while they are gone. It has an NJ inspection sticker, so it may not be from FL originally, but I am positive it was ducked at some point.
> 
> Edited for ownage:


 
Cool, we await the result of your stalking!! 

I got my purple one all charged up ready to go and discovered that the boy had moved his rig in front of my garage door for a big cleanup. :thumbdown: 54' of truck and trailer...and the weather had turned iffy anyway for convertible cruising. (sun, followed by random thunderstorms....) So I wired up my 80's vintage stereo to accept satellite TV audio from the boy's garage.  
Now the two shops have the same tunes blasting, and my ancient "Allegro" speakers will way outpound his little surround sound deals. Not saying anything about sound definition, but it's acceptable and I was getting sick of my cassette selection. Next is to get some kind of antenna going so I can pick up FM from my own tuner. As it stands I can borrow FM from his shop, but I'd rather have my own hooked up. 

There was much discussion of the photo shoot and new ideas for further pictures. We're making a WSR calendar, or that's the theory. We got some good ones from that shoot, they'll be up on the wrongseasonracing site eventually. Good thing we went Sunday, with the weather being so sketchy Monday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One great ownage picture! :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> And if you have ideas for poses for the girls of WSR, LMK (check wrongseasonracing.com) ....


 
All my comments would be, er, Inappropriate. Thank you though, it's like Vitamins to me. A small but steady dose does wonders.



TBerk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> One great ownage picture! :thumbup:


 Thankyou. That is from the "MammuTreffen '09" in Giessen Germany.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

well... i think the fleet is complete.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice looking ride sir. :beer:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


> nice looking ride sir. :beer:


 thanks! it'll be a fun cruiser. i'm a little concerned that it might be faster than my scirocco. if so, we'll have to fix that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Replacing the Mk4 with that, I assume? 

Looks hot.:thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

mr lee said:


> well... i think the fleet is complete.


 
oh word?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mr lee said:


> thanks! it'll be a fun cruiser. i'm a little concerned that it might be faster than my scirocco. if so, we'll have to fix that.


 That's an easy fix. Remove one coil pack on the Audi. 

Congrats on the Avant.:thumbup::beer: 

Moar details and pictures!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Replacing the Mk4 with that, I assume?
> 
> Looks hot.:thumbup:


 Nope, we're keeping the GTI. It'll be Anne's dailly and the s4 will be mine. 

for Marc :thumbup: 




























HR Coilovers, APR Stainless Downpipe & Exhaust, APR Chip, Short Shifter, 18MPG


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Wait, does it still have a cassette player?:screwy:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

def a nice car, i love avants!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Wait, does it still have a cassette player?:screwy:


 How else will he listen to all his Bengals tapes?  

Sweet ride though. :thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

right... it has a tape deck but no Aux in for my mp3 player


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Wait, does it still have a cassette player?:screwy:


 All the cool dailies do. I made sure to get the radio with both the CD and cassette... and then got an iPod dock that replaces the CD changer (and made $150 selling that god-awful Phatboxx). 

Well, the Jeep's officially going to its new home at this exact moment. It's been a long time coming, but I'm still going to miss that hunk of garbage.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Sick Rob. :thumbup: :thumbup:

...paint the mirrors, roof rack and wheels gloss black. You know you want to.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Tonight's mood is not great. and tomorrow will be rough, especially for my grade tens. I don't think I'll ever understand suicide.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Ouch...that doesn't sound good.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I _really_ hope you're talking about some of your plants.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nope, not good. And it will open a wide variety of wounds, since there were two suicides last year.:thumbdown: Not quite sure what to plan for my tens tomorrow, but I'm guessing it'll be pretty flexible. And on the way out from interviews tonight that _Brugmansia_ was in full bloom, seemed sort of a fitting image. The greenhouse is really beautiful at night.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Rob!! I hear the S4's with the V8 are pretty rare in the US?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That sucks. :thumbdown:

That said, look at the juxtaposition with the miners in Chile. I know it doesn't compare on a personal level but still...all hope is not lost. 

For what it's worth you nave my condolences. Cathy. :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*ouch* Sorry to hear Cathy. I've been there 3 times, glad I failed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks. She wasn't in my class, but I've seen her around and I know her sisters. And I'm sure that my class would have known her well, and I would have taught her next semester.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

mr lee said:


>


 Wow! Amazing ride. I'm very jealous! I've always wanted an S4 Avant, but Amber has a thing against wagons... :screwy: 





Iroczgirl said:


> Wow Rob!! I hear the S4's with the V8 are pretty rare in the US?


 Actually, 90% of the S4s I've seen have had the 4.2 V8.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that is always terrible news to hear, cathy. my condolences. 


it happens all too often, seems to be happening more lately. very sad, life has so much to offer...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> *ouch* Sorry to hear Cathy. I've been there 3 times, glad I failed.


 I'm really glad that you failed Izzy. And I'm sure that sounds like an odd statement out of context. Sometimes failure's a good thing!!!! 

And all these people with fancy daily drivers! I'll keep on rocking my bug as long as she still runs. Hopefully she has a good winter. (And hopefully I can get the Hakkas into some real snow this year!!!)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Sick Rob. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...paint the mirrors, roof rack and wheels gloss black. You know you want to.


 I've considered matte black.....  



Iroczgirl said:


> Wow Rob!! I hear the S4's with the V8 are pretty rare in the US?


 I'm pretty sure all B6/B7's came with the 4.2 v8. The trick is finding one in a 6MT and wagon with leather. Most came with leather/alcantara and automatic. 

Right now I'm just anxious to pick it up. It's about 8hrs away.. .gotta fly to pick it up next week. :thumbup: 

BTW, Anyone near Nashville?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Cathy, I'm really sorry to hear this. I've had 3 close people in my life do the same and have known about a few others, it's never easy to deal with. It's the epitome of selfishness and it makes me sad to see how people under value how precious life truly is.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Nope, not good. And it will open a wide variety of wounds, since there were two suicides last year.:thumbdown: Not quite sure what to plan for my tens tomorrow, but I'm guessing it'll be pretty flexible. And on the way out from interviews tonight that _Brugmansia_ was in full bloom, seemed sort of a fitting image. The greenhouse is really beautiful at night.


 
Very sorry to hear this news, Cathy. I can definitely relate, though. I've had two people very close to me (closer than you can imagine now) who were suicidal at one point in time and were very close to attempts. I still remember doing my damnedest to tell them that they are an amazing person and their life is so precious to so many people. Thank God they didn't and they are with us today and doing better than ever.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ punchbug: Sorry to hear. I think the toughest thing about being a teen is the lack of perspective; if one is in a tough spot they think it's the end of the world and don't see that there can be a way out, it's the worst thing that ever happened to them. They haven't learned yet that most 'bad' things can be survived. 
Best advice I ever got at the worst time in my life was along the lines of, "For now, if you have no other reason to stay alive do so in order to eventually dance on the graves of those who put you in this state." Not sure though if that is appropriate motivation in these enlightened times... but it back then it kept me from (figuratively) pulling the plug on myself. 
And I have outlived the architect of my (then) misery, although I do not celebrate doing do. All things considered, if I ever visit that grave I will likely leave flowers, and there will be no dancing.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Wow, powerful post, Karl.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it was a strange and tiring day for sure. We've been told not to discuss it with the media etc, but even the closest friends said there were no warning signs and life appeared to be going well. It's left the kids very confused, and nobody can offer them the answers they need. They'll have to work through it in their own way, all we can do is offer support. 
In happier news, I got my teeth cleaned and I have no cavities, see>  Not sure what excitement the evening holds.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Tonight's mood is not great. and tomorrow will be rough, especially for my grade tens. I don't think I'll ever understand suicide.


  


They need a emoticon with tears around here. So sad on multiple fronts. 
-Dan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> In happier news, I got my teeth cleaned and I have no cavities, see>  Not sure what excitement the evening holds.


 Yeah, had that done last week...by a new person who doesn't know what's been done to my mouth...I've been in tears ever since.


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

the taste of rust


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> @ punchbug: Sorry to hear. I think the toughest thing about being a teen is the lack of perspective; if one is in a tough spot they think it's the end of the world and don't see that there can be a way out, it's the worst thing that ever happened to them. They haven't learned yet that most 'bad' things can be survived.
> Best advice I ever got at the worst time in my life was along the lines of, "For now, if you have no other reason to stay alive do so in order to eventually dance on the graves of those who put you in this state." Not sure though if that is appropriate motivation in these enlightened times... but it back then it kept me from (figuratively) pulling the plug on myself.
> And I have outlived the architect of my (then) misery, although I do not celebrate doing do. All things considered, if I ever visit that grave I will likely leave flowers, and there will be no dancing.


 it was a wise person who offered that advice to you, probably knowing that it would accomplish its intended purpose, and let you gain the perspective to be able to see that once you could "dance on the graves" of you tormenter you wouldnt want to anymore.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> it was a wise person who offered that advice to you, probably knowing that it would accomplish its intended purpose, and let you gain the perspective to be able to see that once you could "dance on the graves" of you tormenter you wouldnt want to anymore.


 That was wise advice. Anyway, in an unconventional move, may I suggest we talk about Sciroccos??? I'm trying to figure out which one to drive for hours and hours tomorrow. I'm guessing it will be purple because that's what I tend to "Fall Cruise" in. Plus I have so many matching goofy hats for that one, and I will need a hat in this Fall air. OTOH, turbos are fun in crisp cool air....decisions, decisions. Silver cars also are nice and toasty for tires and passengers....at any rate, anyone in Ontario who wants to join us up in Shelburne is more than welcome, I can give you details. Sounds like we'll have good little group of cars, but if people start bailing we will do an engine swap instead. Either one works for me.


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

punchbug said:


> OTOH, turbos are fun in crisp cool air...._JUST DO IT_. ....at any rate, anyone in Ontario who wants to join us up in Shelburne is more than welcome, I can give you details. Sounds like we'll have good little group of cars, but if people start bailing we will do an engine swap instead. Either one works for me.


 Can you tell which one I want you to bring.:screwy: Obviously you know I'm biased :laugh: By all means anyone who wants to join us contact either of us for details, it would be nice to have a big turnout this year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, I know you like purple Kev!


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

You are such a tease Cathy....you know I'm an "Earth Tone" kinda guy...:laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Not that anyone cares, but I took my 10y/o to Riley Farm today for a HUGE history lesson and a re-enactment of a revolutionary war battle. Great stuff, and even though I forgot the camera, I can report almost 200 miles in the red car and they bake a fantastic apple pie served up with pride-swelling history lessons. Today was a good day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Just Kevin said:


> You are such a tease Cathy....you know I'm an "*MkI*" kinda guy...:laugh:


 Yeah, but it looks like a MkII gathering to me, and a Saturn  

And veetarded, we do care! That sounds like an awesome day out. I missed the local plowong match, I love watching the horse teams work. It's always neat to go back in time like that, and thank goodness we live now not then, or we'd have no fun little cars eh? 


Hey Kev, maybe I'll have to figure out another weekend to come up in Klaus for wrenching fun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great stuff Will :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I took my 10y/o to Riley Farm today for a HUGE history lesson and a re-enactment of a revolutionary war battle. Great stuff, and even though I forgot the camera, I can report almost 200 miles in the red car and they bake a fantastic apple pie served up with pride-swelling history lessons. Today was a good day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 

Sounds like fun! They leave a lot of important stuff out of the history books in schools these days, so it's nice that they have stuff like this around so we can still learn about our country's history.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Not that anyone cares, but I took my 10y/o to Riley Farm today for a HUGE history lesson and a re-enactment of a revolutionary war battle. Great stuff, and even though I forgot the camera, I can report almost 200 miles in the red car and they bake a fantastic apple pie served up with pride-swelling history lessons. Today was a good day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


definitely a great idea.

my parents used to take us to battlefields and historical sites for vacation, i used to think it was lame since everyone else went to the beach or something like that, but i learned alot of things without even really noticing. also gave us a chance to see some amazing scenery, get exercise and spend actual quality time as a family. 


but i do not recommend going to gettysburg in january.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Will, it sounds like a blast.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am finally warming up from my trip to Dufferin county, it was beautiful up there, and I was not putting that top up! I'll post up pictures, it was a small group but we had a nice cruise and a good day of talking Scirocco!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mr lee said:


>


(pitched in a very, very high, almost Chipmunk type range:

Mr Lee!, Mr. Lee!



TBerk


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Aye, awesome indeed. 

http://www.rileysfarm.com/index_st.html


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Aye, awesome indeed.
> 
> http://www.rileysfarm.com/index_st.html



Out here in Califonia we only ever get History when they dig up a sunken ship in Downtown San Francisco, or the Ohlone Shell mounds are rediscovered (decades or maybe centuries of clam-bakes makes for really big mounds...) or 

When my brother & I were young children my Mother (in addition to many other hats she wore) was on the board of the California State Parks & Recreation Commission. 

As such we got toted all to Hell and back (nice scenery, but the smell.... :what Picked up a great deal of the Golden West, including a trip to the set of M*A*S*H (they weren't filming...), and early settlements like Allensworth and Angels Camp (Google/Wikipedia em) and that little shack up on a hill called Hearst Castle;










You should _see_ some of the statuary up there, they're, um...naughty. 

All that and more but out here, other than stuff like "where did Drake come ashore?" we seem sorely lacking in battlefield recreations and old-assed buildings that used to be taverns that so-and-so once slept at.

I think I need a road trip...

TBerk
Oh, and Cathy; Thanatos rides my shoulder everyday, has all my life. 
Understanding comes in time, it makes it less something to be feared, 
more so something to postpone cause there's too much stuff to be done 1st...
My strength is yours.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TBerk said:


> All that and more but out here, other than stuff like "where did Drake come ashore?" we seem sorely lacking in battlefield recreations and old-assed buildings that used to be taverns that so-and-so once slept at.


Which is why the east coast is far superior.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

How on earth has this thread slipped to page two???

Today is one of my days off this week, and I needed a drive in the 16v. So in my meanderings I've ended up at my parent's place to mooch some intarwebs. Winter's just around the corner so 'roc driving will likely be curtailed before long, though I do have that "new" winter-beater '85 in the driveway.... (for $250 I couldn't resist.)

As mentioned a couple pages ago, Dieter will soon be going to a new home in Buffalo NY. I'm currently trying to line up a time when Paul (the new owner), Cathy, myself plus my retrieval crew (Brad or Dammit Chris) are all available before the snow flies. I sure will miss that car, but hoping that I'll still see him now and then since he a) won't be far from Cathy and b) Cincy is a good excuse for Paul to exercise the car. 

Chris - sorry to hear about the fire man, that really sucks. :thumbdown:

Alright, more driving to do. Catch ya'll soon.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Went for a little drive today


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

^Nice shot.

Proof that owning a Scirocco or two doesn't necessarily make you cool: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5057458-Roid-rage-much


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> ^Nice shot.
> 
> Proof that owning a Scirocco or two doesn't necessarily make you cool: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5057458-Roid-rage-much


LOL I saw that earlier. What a douche.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@Daun, we were just waiting for you eh? Where ya been????



matt.e. said:


> Went for a little drive today


Details????? Nice picture/beautiful scenery!

So I went north to join the good folks from SECO (Scirocco Enthusiast Club of Ontario) for a little cruise. Our usual core group showed up. I didn't know how long it would take me (Toronto area traffic being the big wild card), so I got nearby way too early...so I stopped for a snack. Then I heard it, the unmistakable sound of a 16V GOING THE OTHER WAY! SO now I had TWO things to do, snack and stalk...muahaha..anyway, while I was waiting for the victim to return, a lot of really cool older British cars went by, so I had to "practice" on them!










Then, at last, the victim....:laugh:










Always seems wierd to me seeing a green MkI driving by....

Anyway, Fab and Nunzio showed up next, Fab in his new daily, a really nice red GTI, and Nunzio chose this Paprika goodness from his impressive stable:










He recieved these OEM mats and a brown bag which seems to have his interest :beer:????:










We cruised down this little eroded lane on a steep hill into the trees...I thought Kev was gonna part our cars down there or something, but there was this cool mill which housed some wildlife...










Gratuitous long shutter speed millstream shot:










I have more, stay tuned...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Details????? Nice picture/beautiful scenery!


This is about a fifteen minute drive out of town on a fun low-speed twisty road on top of one of the mountains around here. If I had had a real camera instead of just my cell phone you might have been able to see Morro Bay and the Pacific Ocean in the background. Don't worry though, we'll be taking a nice long drive in the next week or so with two or three Sciroccos to make sure they'll be ready for the drive to Bonelli and I _will_ have a decent camera with me. Should be some nice photo opportunities on the little cruise.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Bonelli, a month away


----------



## VWSLEGATO (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi everyone. I like to add some pictures from our fall cruise with Cathy (punchbug) which I already downloaded onto to our SECO meassage board. Pictures were from my phone so the quailty wasn't the best but we all can see the purple Rocco Vert.  

An old mill by a creek in the forest.









Fab going first and testing the tree truck. OK!!









Inside the old mill.









I see Kevin and Cathy in the trees. :-*









Our parking spot by the water.









Cathy's driving hat. I like driving behind her and seeing everyone stare at her. 









Fab and Kevin. Ask them?  









Cathy's car with a ray of light. Sweet!


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovin the photos Cathy (moar...please), especially the roller of my beast. (what can I say, I've never seen it in action before) And your comments as usual make me chuckle:laugh: I told you the wildlife in Dufferin County was a bit strange! And regarding you being a stalker, somehow I didn't mind a bit . 
BTW, that group of British cars you saw should have included my friends Morgan. Unfortunately she wasn't able to join them that day. 

This is it...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey guys, thanks for the pictures! It would have been cool to see that Morgan Kev! It was a fun day out, and here are some more pictures...the guys and the shadow of a stalker...muahahaha (I love that hat, can ya tell?):










And closer:










The sky was beautiful!










And so was the town of Creemore :laugh::thumbup::beer::










Back at Kev's we had been oogling this little lump....seems Kev's green car is asking for it, it's fresher than the current 9A:










Although my car should be grape scented, it seems to smell more like cat food. :screwy: This guy spent quite a while licking it. 










And before we left, Kev BBQ'd supper. He has the strangest looking BBQ..looks more like a stove.  Nom nom nom nom, the pasta was deee-licious!










That's it from Saturday for me...Sunday will be next, stay tuned for DMC content (I am such a tease)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Hello from Fla.
Life aboard...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

northsurveyor said:


> Hello from Fla.
> Life aboard...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

hello from the Gulf Coast of Fla


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the pictures! It would have been cool to see that Morgan Kev! It was a fun day out, and here are some more pictures...the guys and the shadow of a stalker...muahahaha (I love that hat, can ya tell?):


True story.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

> hello from the Gulf Coast of Fla


Hi Randal....
We have a sailboat in Treasure Island/St.Pete's too....

Somehow I've ended up w/3 sailboats....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Work has about put me to the breaking point. Been yelled at twice over the past two days, over mistakes that were caused by one of my 4 managers and instead of accepting their mistakes I am the one that has to take the blame. Also being told that "I am no longer a reliable resource" to handle the tougher jobs. I also get passively-aggressively "punished" by getting sent out on a job and not being allowed to take a lunch or go home an hour early.

It is a terrible helpless feeling wanting to leave so badly but having nowhere to go. I would have figured 15 years of experience and a Bachelor's degree would be worth something. :banghead:

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Work has about put me to the breaking point. Been yelled at twice over the past two days, over mistakes that were caused by one of my 4 managers and instead of accepting their mistakes I am the one that has to take the blame. Also being told that "I am no longer a reliable resource" to handle the tougher jobs. I also get passively-aggressively "punished" by getting sent out on a job and not being allowed to take a lunch or go home an hour early.
> 
> It is a terrible helpless feeling wanting to leave so badly but having nowhere to go. I would have figured 15 years of experience and a Bachelor's degree would be worth something. :banghead:
> 
> Brendan


I feel for you.  Maybe I can loan you my purple hat? It always cheers me up! And I have to say it's unexpected to see a sailboat at this time of year when us northerners are bracing for the inevitable! And northsurveyor, did that parcel ever ship? Just wondering....


Okay, pictures from Pumpkinfest!!!! :what:










Yep, it was a HUGE car show, over 900 cars. I did some aerial recon in the morning before heading there by ground, which irritated hubby who was saving a spot for Klaus as I circeld overhead










And where is cholland??? Guess what cholland??? There was a whole herd of those rare and collectible cars!!! So I took a picture of them for you (ducking, running in an evasive manner ) Too bad our cars aren't rare eh? 










I found another car running Megasquirt, and a tasty Bavarian cream puff it was :thumbup: :










This one was plated "Old Brit", and as you can tell, it had an attitude problem, look at those big boots on the back....










It had a 302 stuffed under the hood, and aside from the hood scoop adding some vertical clearance, it appeared to be pretty comfy in there.:what: Sure sounded wierd.:screwy:

I figured that since there was space for me to move, I'd snuggle over next to this 81 for some pictures:




























That's enough boring pics from me, but it was a really busy weekend! The weather couldn't have been nicer.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool sh*t as always Cathy, thanks for the pics. 

Brendan: I could go on for days about how f*cked up it can be at work but I won't; suffice to say that I completely understand what you are saying. It sucks for sure, but like you said, there isn't alot of opportunity so what are you supposed to do? I don't know what I would do if I didn't love what I do...I haven't gotten a raise in 4 years.  

Anyhoo, I had a good giggle today: We have had quite a nice rain here over the last couple days (it's still going now), and on my way home tonight I set the w/s wiper to 'intermediate'. After a few cycles it started just sweeping back and forth, no matter where I positioned the stalk. A quick jiggle of the relay fixed it, and I had to laugh...that relay is only 30 years old, WTF? :sly: :laugh:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Work has about put me to the breaking point. Been yelled at twice over the past two days, over mistakes that were caused by one of my 4 managers and instead of accepting their mistakes I am the one that has to take the blame. Also being told that "I am no longer a reliable resource" to handle the tougher jobs. I also get passively-aggressively "punished" by getting sent out on a job and not being allowed to take a lunch or go home an hour early.
> 
> It is a terrible helpless feeling wanting to leave so badly but having nowhere to go. I would have figured 15 years of experience and a Bachelor's degree would be worth something. :banghead:
> 
> Brendan


Amber is going through the same thing. She is so fed up with working at Olive Garden, but has nowhere else to go. She has a degree, but it seems that it's worth just as much as a piece of toilet paper. I've heard a lot of "The job market isn't as bad as you think". I wonder where they hell their mind is....

I don't make very much money at all and only work 4 hours a day, two days a week. Still, I love where I work and I'd stick with this job over taking another that pays 3 times as much but has a terrible work environment. It's just not worth it with the mental stress it puts upon you. 

I wish you the best of luck in getting something straightened out at work or finding a new job.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

northsurveyor said:


> Hi Randall....
> We have a sailboat in Treasure Island/St.Pete's too....
> 
> Somehow I've ended up w/3 sailboats....


next time your at Treasure Island, send a PM  ... I live 25 minutes away from there


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What, I post up a pile of pics and no ownage pic? Tsktsktsk. And a finger wag at you!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> What, I post up a pile of pics and no ownage pic? Tsktsktsk. And a finger wag at you!


You know I don't buy into that crap.  :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> You know I don't buy into that crap.  :laugh:


Obviously not!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

CodeMan said:


> ^Nice shot.
> 
> Proof that owning a Scirocco or two doesn't necessarily make you cool: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5057458-Roid-rage-much



proof indeed- it is a fairly amusing thread tho. 


kids these days...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

posting from the airport.... flying out to get the monster wagon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That ^ needs some MUahahahaha added. Enjoy the anticipatiion and the drive back Mr Lee!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

next time your at Treasure Island, send a PM ... I live 25 minutes away from there 


Will do Randal








Plan is to bring the Irwin over to the East side under sail.:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Careful, I just painted that wall.... 

In all seriousness, I hope your frustration subsides soon. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Careful, I just painted that wall....
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope your frustration subsides soon. :beer:


Not a hope in hell. It's not life threatening or anything, just more ****ing salt in the same old bloody wound.:thumbdown: (techno-hell)

I hate all things electronic.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, two exceptions. I


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

punchbug said:


> That ^ needs some MUahahahaha added. Enjoy the anticipatiion and the drive back Mr Lee!


had a good flight an a great drive home. the car is awesome, pics to come. :thumbup:

mwahhahaha


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

mr lee said:


> had a good flight an a great drive home. the car is awesome, pics to come. :thumbup:
> 
> mwahhahaha


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mr lee said:


> had a good flight an a great drive home. the car is awesome, pics to come. :thumbup:
> 
> mwahhahaha


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
im so excited! i looooove s4 avants.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

umm heineken & coffee


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

mr lee said:


> had a good flight an a great drive home. the car is awesome, pics to come. :thumbup:
> 
> mwahhahaha


Sweet. The Audi 4.2 V8 is one of the best engines ever made period. How I'd love to swap one in my CQ. Can't wait for pics. 

Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Glenn is now officially for sale. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Metallic.-Bone-Stock.&p=68097871#post68097871


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

^
Boo! That is one gorgeous Scirocco.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Boooo for selling Glenn, but after going through similar things for similar reasons, I completely understand. Personally I don't think you're asking enough $$$ for him.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

^ Agreed; I bet it sells really quickly at that price. At least you two will still have the white one. :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Somebody posted this video on a comment thread on Jalopnik. 

It has a Scirocco in it. It's catchy as hell too!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Tonight's special feature! The Return of :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh the joys of Aurthur Itise and cold weather.
Is there an emoticon of great pain?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> Glenn is now officially for sale.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Metallic.-Bone-Stock.&p=68097871#post68097871


Noooooooo!!!!!!! 

Hopefully whoever buys him brings him to Cincy so I can finally drool all over it.

A friend of mine just bought a Coupe Quattro, so I spent yesterday helping him work on it.:thumbup:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris you need another rocco to replace smokey


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> Chris you need another rocco to replace smokey


I don't think I do.  

I have 3, while you only have 1. I think you could use it more than I could.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully whoever buys him brings him to Cincy so I can finally drool all over it.
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a Coupe Quattro, so I spent yesterday helping him work on it.:thumbup:



Don't worry guys - we still have my white Mk1! I could never let that car go, as it has tons of sentimental value to me. Whenever Amber wants to drive a Scirocco, she can drive mine. Here's to hoping Glenn finds a good owner :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Today's feature!!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 3D!!!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

WTF Cathy? What's going on?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, this looks bad


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

veetarded said:


> WTF Cathy? What's going on?



+1. Vent all you want. It always helps to get it out.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

No worries, it's just the same old thing. Every so often it gets to me, but in the grand scheme of things it's nothing.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

But it was in 3D, it had to be the most superamazinglyawesomest banghead moment EVAR!!!!!!!!

This portion of todays program brought to you by the number 3, and the letter D.

Sunnyday, chasin' the clouds away hmm hmm hmmmm..............


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

2 hours 15 minutes....and counting. Almost time to take the Scirocco south and park it for the winter.

Then it's time to register the Jetta.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> But it was in 3D, it had to be the most superamazinglyawesomest banghead moment EVAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> This portion of todays program brought to you by the number 3, and the letter D.
> 
> Sunnyday, chasin' the clouds away hmm hmm hmmmm..............


Yeah, about that. This week's weather! Today:rain, tomorrow:rain, then rain, rain, rain and rain. Friday? rain. (weekends are 100% chance of rain, obviously) The Cessna 152 has adequate windshield wipers though, just got back home. 

Yeah, the 3D was a pretty big :banghead:, but due to technical probelms, it is not quite as spectacular as hoped (think Avatar). It's really more like Jaws 3D (with more flashing lights)
Could be worse, SOMEBODY around here dragged their truck/trailer/sleds to the track...kind of a non event. 

Get lined up early for :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: IV in Digital...that will be Tuesday. That depends on what old props are on the shelf collecting dust.:what:

It may just be retitled :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: the meltdown.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So, did you all go out and buy umbrellas or something? Wher IS everyone??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm here. Yesterday my friend and I finished up his Coupe Quattro (for now). We replaced the passenger side outer tie rod, sway bar link bushings, passenger side wheel bearing, interior re-assembly, fuel filter, one fuel injector from a junkyard (It has the stupid Hitachi injectors that always break off). Of the 5 injectors we pulled out of the car in the junkyard, 4 were snapped off, 1 didn't, but was cracked slightly. So he bought it, since one of his snapped off and a single new one is $260. Once we got it finished up, we drove it down to Taco Hell for some Fourthmeal action.  It's a nice car, and the 20v sounds glorious. But damn is the suspension floaty. :screwy: 

Today I didn't do a whole lot. Put a battery in my dad's BMW and took it for a drive, then he gave it a good waxing while I stood there and "supervised". 

Still waiting to hear from the insurance company about the toastmobile.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well. I woke up because there was a rather noisy "no-pants party" in my living room and I wanted to make sure that my camera wasn;t getting used....suffice to say there will be pictures on Facebook, but not on MY Facebook. This is what happens when the race team has no racing to do because of the rain. Anyway, they'e all snoring now, so I can go grab a couple more winks. Glad I didn't have to fly today, it's gonna be rainy anyway.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

No Scirocco news or content, so here's baby content:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just got home from Show 'n' Go. Of course, my camera battery died just before I got to our fearless leader's former car and the really nice Cobalt Metallic 77. So all I have are cell phone pics of those. 

I did pick up some cool stuff in the swap meet area. I got a Mk1 taillight for $2, and a factory 75-78 service manual (the green one, not a Bentley) for $15. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Just got home from Show 'n' Go. Of course, my camera battery died just before I got to our fearless leader's former car and the really nice Cobalt Metallic 77. So all I have are cell phone pics of those.
> 
> I did pick up some cool stuff in the swap meet area. I got a Mk1 taillight for $2, and a factory 75-78 service manual (the green one, not a Bentley) for $15. :thumbup:


Nice scores and whose '77 is it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Nice scores and whose '77 is it?


No idea. He's from York PA. That's all I know.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Is this the minty Cobalt Metallic Mk1 that still had the 70's issue plates on it? That car is amazing! If so, I think the members name on here is RabbitArmy or something like that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> ^^ Is this the minty Cobalt Metallic Mk1 that still had the 70's issue plates on it? That car is amazing! If so, I think the members name on here is RabbitArmy or something like that.


It had PA classic plate, I think rabbitarmy is from NC, and his car is Indiana Red 8v turbo if he is who I think he is.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Went on a three hour tour today with a fellow Sciroccoist:






















































Noticeably absent is a1srus' little white beauty, didn't want to join us due to a little bare metal and not-so-good-brakes. Apparently he wants to finish the body work and paint it before he exposes it to the weather.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, camera batteries are a huge pain. But at least you got some cool stuff! I love swap meet crap, you never know when there will be a treasure in the junk. I got that "turbo" Heckblende at a swap meet for $10.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Looks like you had a great time!



Chris16vRocco said:


> It had PA classic plate, I think rabbitarmy is from NC, and his car is Indiana Red 8v turbo if he is who I think he is.


Aah. Hmm, it may be the one I'm thinking of, but you're right - rabbitarmy may be someone else. The car I'm thinking of had a super cool side decal and a old dealership badge on the hatch. Can't find the thread because the new search sucks. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Can you say box donk on that gold one? :what: WTF wheels are on that thing? :laugh:


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, those wheels _are_ big, they look better in person than they do in pics. Mostly I think they kinda clash with the color of the car and will look better when he repaints it Cirrus Gray. He did mention that some lightweight 16's would be nice.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

matt.e. said:


> Yeah, those wheels _are_ big, they look better in person than they do in pics. Mostly I think they kinda clash with the color of the car and will look better when he repaints it Cirrus Gray. He did mention that some *wide-ass 13s* would be nice.


T, ftfy.:beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Is anybody out there going to be driving from LA to Toronto anytime soon who wants to bring me a mk1 dash?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yesterday I found the grille I was looking for... Time for some driving lights!!


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Tim, Sorry to hear about the fender bender, glad your ok. I've got a pass euro if you want it. It does have a chip missing though. Let me know if you want some pics.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, today was a fail-storm of a completely different variety. All I can say is heaven help me if I ever NEED to have anything resembling accuracy in my medical records. Suffice to say, after wading through many layers of f'd up record keeping, I managed to get my blood pressure meds....but in the wrong dosage :banghead: Unbelievable how one bad receptionist can mess things up. I'll just double up on them till they send the correct 'script thruough to the pharmacy. Luckily *I* kept track of my correct dose.


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that's so bad...reminds me of an old joke/saying. It goes like this; Last year, somebody in medical school graduated at the bottom of the class...and the sad thing is tomorrow morning, somebody has an apppointment with him/her! 
Glad to hear you're keeping on top of your own healthcare Cathy, at least someone is looking after you!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, "my usual doctor" is actually not "my official doctor". I went to see the latter, she has not seen me for three years (she had cancer), and if "the new computer system" had been updated properly, she would have had my current prescription in front of her (from "my usual doctor"). It is this particular hospital's internal record keeping that is the problem, not the doctor. I filed paperwork to "re-roster" with my "actual" doctor, what do you bet I end up with "no doctor" once this office gets their hands on it? No worries, tomorrow will have its own chance at a fail wind..... 

Cue picture of the Failboat....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Cue picture of the Failboat....


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

so need some opinions on my 84 rocco 
i was thinking about taking out the back seats and making it all level, and then hard wood flooring it.....yes? no? pros and cons?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Went to register the Jetta today....only for the heater core to explode...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Izzy  hopefully you can fix the Jetta soon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Went to register the Jetta today....only for the heater core to explode...


 These cars hate tests. I had one die ON THE ROLLERS for the e-test (the Cabby), and another balk at getting onto the rollers...she wouldn't start and I had to kick her in the tire to get her motivated. (that was the silver one just before her very last e-test ever). Yeah, even the registration itself has held some fail....one time I had to etest the silver one three times only to go in for the sticker and discover that they'd entered the VIN for my Jetta. So I had to test silver car one more time under her own identity.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Went to register the Jetta today....only for the heater core to explode...


 The recall is still out for that. :thumbup: 

..._if_ you can find a dealership to admit it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

maverik3 said:


> so need some opinions on my 84 rocco
> i was thinking about taking out the back seats and making it all level, and then hard wood flooring it.....yes? no? pros and cons?


 Makes it hard to get to the fuel pump if it's a late '84.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Glenn is now officially for sale.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Metallic.-Bone-Stock.&p=68097871#post68097871


 Want want want want want want want........ 

Maybe I should just sell the Mk2 and put the 16V into Glenn instead? 

Need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage need garage.........


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well. I woke up because there was a rather noisy "no-pants party" in my living room and I wanted to make sure that my camera wasn;t getting used....suffice to say there will be pictures on Facebook, but not on MY Facebook. This is what happens when the race team has no racing to do because of the rain.


 Oh my. I'm just not sure what I should think about that. 

Gonna be around Sunday? Still watching the weather... if it's semi-icky, are you interested in a roader to Cleveland?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

this month has turned out to be an excellent one business wise. 
im going to now be making my own version of a berg cup/hill climb car. 
look for updates in my thread eventually. 

:beer:


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

^^ 

Will be keeping an eye on that for sure.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> this month has turned out to be an excellent one business wise.
> im going to now be making my own version of a berg cup/hill climb car.
> look for updates in my thread eventually.
> 
> :beer:


 I like where this is going. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i had my wifes celica fitted with a wide body kit and new paint sprayed front to back. it was a really tricky color from house of kolours, a very special black they do. our body shop guy rocks! he matched it with perfection and did some of the most amazing work on the front and rear of the car, i started chatting with him a bunch since and plans kind of snow balled from there. now that her car is complete and all done, its my turn. 
i am doing some of the basic prep work, taking off my og 16v kit, and some minor plasma cutting to fit the berg style arches properly, and he is finishing it all up for me for a very reasonable price. i miss driving this car on the street from time to time, but can't hit the speeds i like to so on the track it stays. i kind of always had planned on something like this someday, and now that her car is done i can finally get going on it. however long it takes, its going to be well worth the effort and wait. might as well build a dream car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome. You could always pick up another Scirocco to drive on the street.:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> The recall is still out for that. :thumbup:
> 
> ..._if_ you can find a dealership to admit it.


 I didn't know they had a recall, it sure looks like it has the original one in there. It's an '89 if that makes a difference. 
The nearest DMV was over an hour drive away and I made it about 20 miles before the darn thing literally "exploded" and my feet were sitting in the antifreeze. Good thing I never put the carpet back in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey guys and hot chicks. I got to spend the day being Waterfall's personal driver. So that was good. She showed me her office at the University, and what's cool about it is that it occupies nearly the exact real estate where I spent most of my time there as a research assistant. And she brought me a yummy canoli from Boston. Nom nom nom 

And for those wondering, the next sequel in the :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: series came out, but the audience is not very receptive. But no worries, I'm getting things set up for production of :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: "The Final Chapter"......  

I'm even getting tired of this movie, the plot is way to repetitive. It involves lots of fail.:thumbdown:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i've decided that :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: & working on the car isn't a good idea for some of us


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


 This needs to be quoted again. 

:laugh:opcorn::bs::wave:eace::vampire:umpkin:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This needs to be quoted again.


 ...before they wreck it again. :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## a1srus (Jul 12, 2005)

Next time!!! Looks like you had fun. Thanks for sharing the pix.


> Noticeably absent is a1srus' little white beauty, didn't want to join us due to a little bare metal and not-so-good-brakes. Apparently he wants to finish the body work and paint it before he exposes it to the weather.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'm here. Yesterday my friend and I finished up his Coupe Quattro (for now). We replaced the passenger side outer tie rod, sway bar link bushings, passenger side wheel bearing, interior re-assembly, fuel filter, one fuel injector from a junkyard (It has the stupid Hitachi injectors that always break off). Of the 5 injectors we pulled out of the car in the junkyard, 4 were snapped off, 1 didn't, but was cracked slightly. So he bought it, since one of his snapped off and a single new one is $260. Once we got it finished up, we drove it down to Taco Hell for some Fourthmeal action.  It's a nice car, and the 20v sounds glorious. But damn is the suspension floaty. :screwy:


 http://www.034motorsport.com/fuel-i...-efi-injector-adapter-kit-improved-p-329.html 

After farting around with mine, I ended up throwing 10 of the Hitachi's in the trash and got the 034 kit. No, I couldn't afford it, but I needed the car to work. 

Someone replaced all of the suspension in mine before I got it, it's all stock stuff but the car handles very well, a lot better than I thought it would. I can't wait to get proper wheels and summer rubber on it and some coilovers.  

They are great cars but a bit of a bastard to work on. 

Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> http://www.034motorsport.com/fuel-i...-efi-injector-adapter-kit-improved-p-329.html
> 
> After farting around with mine, I ended up throwing 10 of the Hitachi's in the trash and got the 034 kit. No, I couldn't afford it, but I needed the car to work.
> Brendan


 Yeah, he's saving up for that. He needed the car driveable right then because he already sold his previous car, every other car in his household was broken, and he needed to drive back to NC for school the next day. 

He did supposedly pick up a hood from a B4 Audi 90 (in Pearl White) for it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Joe dreams of cedar greens...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> They are great cars but a bit of a bastard to work on.
> 
> Brendan


 Just be glad it didn't come with the 12v V6 from the B4 models. Much :banghead: while working on that engine.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So I was just in TCL chat, and the auto-generated username it gave me was mib_53wind. Sounds like an omen to me......:sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Joe dreams of cedar greens...


 Cedars are economical and have ceremonial uses. So I think thinking about cedar greens is a very good idea Joe. :laugh: (though hearing this from a litle birdie like me, I'm sure that's no shock. And green hummingbirds like cedar greens too  )


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I just watched Jackie Chan smash a Scirocco with a sledgehammer... having a hard time holding back the tears...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I just watched a Scirocco smash Jackie Chan with a sledgehammer... having a hard time holding back the lulz...


 FTFY :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Joe dreams of cedar greens...


 KILL AND LISTEN: After a skirmish, always be wary of secondary zombie groups. The moment a ghoul is put down, cease all activity and listen to the world around you. Chances are that if any zombies are within earshot, they have overheard the battle and are moving in on your position.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> KILL AND LISTEN: After a skirmish, always be wary of secondary zombie groups. The moment a ghoul is put down, cease all activity and listen to the world around you. Chances are that if any zombies are within earshot, they have overheard the battle and are moving in on your position.


 So, am I missing something, or are you saying that when your MkII Scirocco is headed down for the count (say, for a 2L engine swap) the MkIs hear and move in on you? It worked the opposite for me, my MkI was at the centre of the skirmish and a Florida car moved in on my position, err, garage space...maybe this zombie thing explains a lot.....:vampire: 

Cedar greens with hummingbirds hiding behind: umpkin: 










Anybody else overdosing on scary movies? I watched Zombieland (not intended to be scary) and Pet Sematary last night....no doubt tonight's offerings will be of similar content and quality.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Anybody else overdosing on scary movies? I watched Zombieland (not intended to be scary) and Pet Sematary last night....no doubt tonight's offerings will be of similar content and quality.....


 Wait until monday morning, and then we'll overdose on christmas songs...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The other day, Randall (California 16v) pointed out an ad on Craigslist for a guy selling a 76 Scirocco for parts. So, I emailed the guy and arranged to go see it this morning. As it turns out, the car was a 75. However, it was also the rustiest car I have ever actually seen. I think I need a tetanus shot just from looking at it. I was not about to spend $200 on buying it and then try to drag it out of the woods where it's been hiding for over a decade. Someone else had wanted to look at it, so the seller told me that if they didn't want it, he'd call me and I could come back and get a few parts off of it. I wanted to grab all the salvageable 75-specific stuff (door sill plates, wiper switch, cluster, badges and so on). When I went back to get the parts off of it, the other guys had already gotten the cluster, door sill plates, and badges. It looks like they tried to get the dash too, but couldn't get the passenger side door open to remove the screws. So, I forced the door open and got the dash out. I also got the crack-free OEM windshield out of it. All for $40. Dash has a couple of cracks, but not too bad. 

Pics of the car, or what used to be a car. 









































Manufactured 6/75.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> However, it was also the rustiest car I have ever actually seen. I think I need a tetanus shot just from looking at it. Manufactured 6/75.


 THAT is the understatement of the century Chris! That car would be dust if it didn't have paint on it! Good work saving those rare bits.


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Getting stuck in Scirocco traffic can be frustrating. 






(NL May 1999)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

And you didn't get the dual wiper linkage and motor setup???????????? 

Rust in piece.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> And you didn't get the dual wiper linkage and motor setup????????????
> 
> Rust in piece.


 Rusted away to nothing. :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Manufactured 6/75.


 I was manufactured in 12/75. Apparently they found better uncarriage spray for my chassis.  

Yeah, Cath, I like hummingbirds, too. But, you have to take whatever luck throws your way. And when it feels right, it is right. I've always liked cedar trees and wood grain. :thumbup: 

In other news today, we went leaf peepin'. Since there was no _(ahem)_ Fall Foliage Cruise, we had to make our own. Sadly, it was getting late in the season. 

In any case, we went and checked out some covered bridges. 










Drove to a Revolutionary War-era (Bowan's Hill) tower: 



















Actually found some foliage to speak of... 



















And even had some extra time to check out Van Sant airport. Cool biplanes and a grass runway! 



















Now we're off to have dinner with friends and speak of _(gasp!)_ plans! Plans can be evil even if they aren't red, right? Mike Bee told me so. 

:screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Joe, plans are never evil. They are just for the weak is all. And plans eh? Hmmmmmm.....So, just for fun....do the cedar greens occur in any specific geographic feature, say, in a glenn?....just wondering.... 

Unless...you are really planning evil and are buying that black plane. then it is absolutel muahahaha (and BTW that would look smashing beside your 16V :laugh: )


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like a fun time, Joe. :thumbup: 



Chris16vRocco said:


> As it turns out, the car was a 75. However, it was also the rustiest car I have ever actually seen. I think I need a tetanus shot just from looking at it. I
> Pics of the car, or what used to be a car.


 I'd imagine that's what a Mk1 that spent it's entire life in Minnesota being driven all year round would look like about now. Wow.....  

I do really like that "Scirocco" decal on the side. I've only seen that twice including this one. The other was also on a '75 on the east coast. It was listed for sale here on the tex several years ago. It was green and was a victim of a dash fire, IIRC. Wonder whatever happened to it.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, that car had some interesting striping on it. The hood also had a black stripe down the center with Scirocco in silver on the leading edge of the hood.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Gah, I want to go back to bed. For whatever reason, my family/son's friends are not considerate of my need to sleep. No worries, the near freezing temps will wake me up right away (gotta go fly). Then there is a "not-a-plan" for the rest of the day after that. Not sure what the "not a plan" will be just yet.....but there are MkIs involved. 

I have to pass on helpng Kev with an engine swap this weekend too, Kev, how did that go? umpkin:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> I just watched Jackie Chan smash a Scirocco with a sledgehammer... having a hard time holding back the tears...


 Did you notice that they didn't smash the euro headlights? :laugh: Just unbolted them and left them hanging. :thumbup: 

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Did you notice that they didn't smash the euro headlights? :laugh: Just unbolted them and left them hanging. :thumbup:


 I actually made a comment about that when I was watching it! Although... wouldn't they be asian headlights? :sly: 

Spent a few hours yesterday tearing about the leaking fuel lines in the mk2 - the ones around the accumulator, pump and that plastic fuel filter thingy. Really wish somebody warned me ahead of time that pulling those lines would somehow drain the entire tank:banghead: 

Running around looking for places to pour leaking gasoline ain't fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I'm home again. Somehow I managed to burn off most of a tank of fuel in the MkI this weekend. It was horrible too, as you can imagine. Did I mention that I love driving that car? :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, I'm home again. Somehow I managed to burn off most of a tank of fuel in the MkI this weekend. It was horrible too, as you can imagine. Did I mention that I love driving that car? :laugh:


Yeah, I hope you enjoyed the drive. I'm done driving mine for the next six months. Now ready for some serious wrenching time.


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Gah, I want to go back to bed. For whatever reason, my family/son's friends are not considerate of my need to sleep. No worries, the near freezing temps will wake me up right away (gotta go fly). Then there is a "not-a-plan" for the rest of the day after that. Not sure what the "not a plan" will be just yet.....but there are MkIs involved.
> 
> I have to pass on helpng Kev with an engine swap this weekend too, Kev, how did that go? umpkin:


Well lets just say the "plans are for the weak" motto may have played some influence on the lack of progress made this week end. Too many non-automotive distractions didn't help.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> And even had some extra time to check out Van Sant airport. Cool biplanes and a grass runway!


I've only been to Van Sant once, and it was via truck & trailer. (Hauled a parts Grumman home from there!) REALLY would like to go back though, AWESOME little airport.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I'm home again. Somehow I managed to burn off most of a tank of fuel in the MkI this weekend. It was horrible too, as you can imagine. Did I mention that I love driving that car? :laugh:


Not in the last 5 minutes, no.

It was great to get to spend a few minutes with you Cathy, thanks for coming over to Buffalo. I imagine you'll be posting some pics soon.

For those not in the loop, I drove Dieter to Buffalo NY yesterday - to his new owner. Great guy named Paul, and he is definately up for a trip to Cincy in June. Brad flew the Bonanza up to pick me up, and Cathy met up with us as well. We went out to a really good Irish restaurant for dinner before Brad & I headed back to Ohio.

Trip times:
-Dayton to Buffalo: 7.5 hours, including a stop in Columbus and one fuel stop near Cleveland.
-Buffalo to Dayton: 1.9 hours, non-stop.

However the airplane did burn twice the fuel....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Plans can be evil even if they aren't red, right? Mike Bee told me so.
> 
> :screwy:


true that cuz... ever see the Grinch? Green and Evil.

_nice pics btw_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Joe, plans are never evil. They are just for the weak is all. And plans eh? Hmmmmmm.....So, just for fun....do the cedar greens occur in any specific geographic feature, say, in a glenn?....just wondering....



Just saw this. Dunno how I missed it. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> true that cuz... ever see the Grinch? Green and Evil.
> 
> _nice pics btw_



MUahahaha....and Daun, I just love driving that car, we had a PD day today so I drove Klaus to work (then the airport...) So there, now I have said it in the last five minutes. LOVE driving that car!!

So my usual weekend picture selection....Saturday was the second annual memorial ATV run my son organizes:










Half of them ended up back here so I was on "holding down the fort" duty, and yes, there were pirates. Arrrrgh!!!










As Daun mentioned, I was connected with "not a plan C" for the delivery of Dieter to Buffalo. But when the weather co-operated, I was just visiting. And that was cool with me!:thumbup:










Daun looked pretty sad saying goodbye to the car and the duck, but he has a nice new old plane instead, so don;t feel too sorry for him:










The "new owner grin", we all know that one!!










Keys and title, does it get any better?? Congrats to Paul on his new car, and Daun on the Champ he always wanted:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Just saw this. Dunno how I missed it. :laugh:


It just whizzed on past, did it?










They do that. And I don't know if I've said it, but sorry that you guys are selling one of the MkIs.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

@ Amsterdam
That's one sweet Escort MK1 !!! 30 or 40 years ago, one of the locals brought a race prepped one to the area circuit track (AMP)....and I fell in love!!!
Then a couple of years later, the Scirocco MK2 came out and I fell in love again!!!....
I had to wait almost 30 years, (for the kids to be gone), but in '99 I finally got one!!!....:beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Get out and vote tomorrow people. Cathy for Prez....oh wait, we need two more years of this. :banghead:


Cathy 2012! :thumbup: :laugh:

Did anyone catch Jon Stewart's ending speech from the sanity rally on Saturday? I thought it was totally on-point and well said (God help us if he goes into politics :laugh

Here:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Get out and vote tomorrow people. Cathy for Prez....oh wait, we need two more years of this. :banghead:
> 
> 
> Cathy 2012! :thumbup: :laugh:
> ...


Way to sneak in the link to the Reagan video Will. :vampire:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Way to sneak in the link to the Reagan video Will. :vampire:


I didn't see any video.....and get out and vote, no matter which side. And it's getting freaking cold here. I hate this damp fall version of cold. At least the sun should be out again today.:thumbup: No Scirocco driving for me, the car thieves are back in my workplace. Darn kids. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Way to sneak in the link to the Reagan video Will. :vampire:


That was actually a mistake; I just hit ctrlv thinking that the Stewart vid was the last one I copied.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

mmmmmm rally escort. Wish i could get my hands on one of those


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Meltkamp said:


> mmmmmm rally escort. Wish i could get my hands on one of those


How bout this one on BaT?

http://bringatrailer.com/2010/11/01/1972-escort-mexico-mk1/


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

*Escorts*

Here is a Mk1 that was running in the Targa Newfoundland this fall.....and there were one or two others as well....
Some of you may have seen Targa Nfld on Speed Channel in previous years.

http://www.carkeys.ca/images/features/Targa_Newfoundland__2010_6.jpg


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> It just whizzed on past, did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

And no worries. We're both very happy that it's going to a loving and caring home. :thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

punchbug said:


> The "new owner grin", we all know that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take good care of it. We love that car!!!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

im poor lol so i cant afford one. But i soo want one lol


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i fuchin hate politics now see if you can tell which side i'm on

in other news, kinda missing the shorts this time of the year


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

UPS can go to the island!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, I've been offline. This is what happened.

Went down to Oregon last Sunday to replace the heater core in the Jetta. That went better than I expected, apart from the fact that the PO had lost the firewall nuts and replaced them with some SAE and crossthreaded them... :banghead: :banghead:
But anyway, finished it Sunday, faster than I expected so I worked on the Comanche also.

Monday morning drove the Jetta to the DMV to get it registered and the car did fine on the 2 hour drive so I was all happy and thinking it was going to make it to Seattle.

Well, I was wrong. Lost a CV axle in Tigard, OR. Which means I got like 200 miles out of my used axle...one that had been rattling around in the trunk for almost 2 years. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Now why did I even bother? I ended up spending at least triple in towing etc than what a new CV axle would have cost. :banghead:

Had to leave the Jetta at a gas station overnight, luckily I noticed something was off and when I turned the wheel to pull into their driveway it came apart. A friend of mine came over, picked me up and got me to the Scirocco. Then the next day he managed to rent a U-Haul dolly and rescued the Jetta for me. And after all I managed to get back to Seattle so I could work.

Moral of the story? NEVER use a salvaged CV axle. :thumbdown:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

First post of the day is mine at nearly 9pm? Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> First post of the day is mine at nearly 9pm? Where the hell is everyone?


I know! Seems like I didn't miss anything...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been in TCL chat lately. If I post in here I feel like I'm talking to myself. I do enough of that already. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> First post of the day is mine at nearly 9pm? Where the hell is everyone?


Well, I was waiting to bring this up from page two actually.......otherwise I was pestering people on the good old .org and the rest of my night was about phoning UPS for what seemed like ages. They assured me that at some point they will deliver my parcel. The truck first arrived in my driveway with it on Monday...been scrapping with them ever since to actually have them leave it since then. 7phone calls later (yeah, literally, all complete with helpful voice menus and music, gahhhhhh!!!:banghead::banghead, they assure me that it is all cleared up and it will get delivered. I will believe it when I see it. This on the heels of the recent Bell Hell attempt at high speed. Correction, failed attempt...:banghead::banghead::banghead: Pretty sure I feel a sick day coming on.......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And oh, UPS goes on the island. With live tigers.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I want a tiger...or maybe just a Savannah cat. 

...I've been in a funk today at the loss of Andy Irons. May he rest in peace, and his wife and soon-to-be-born son find solace somehow.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Driving a Phaeton the last few days really made me miss my scirocco


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Well, I was waiting to bring this up from page two actually.......otherwise I was pestering people on the good old .org and the rest of my night was about phoning UPS for what seemed like ages. They assured me that at some point they will deliver my parcel. The truck first arrived in my driveway with it on Monday...been scrapping with them ever since to actually have them leave it since then. 7phone calls later (yeah, literally, all complete with helpful voice menus and music, gahhhhhh!!!:banghead::banghead, they assure me that it is all cleared up and it will get delivered. I will believe it when I see it. This on the heels of the recent Bell Hell attempt at high speed. Correction, failed attempt...:banghead::banghead::banghead: Pretty sure I feel a sick day coming on.......


Both Bell and UPS, you had better find a good helmet for all that headbanging....:facepalm:


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

-camber said:


> Driving a Phaeton the last few days really made me miss my scirocco


Driving _anything_ makes me miss my Scirocco. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Just Kevin said:


> Both Bell and UPS, you had better find a good helmet for all that headbanging....:facepalm:


LOL, ask Daun about the big knot I was sporting on my forehead. I think it's more of a bruise now, but I did a google search for concussion just in case.....

@ Kev and -camber: you guys are too funny, and ****, -camber, you drove one of the rarest VWs ever! How was THAT? (I know, bloated, the new ones all are)

@veetarded: I know all about that funk, and it will clear sooner or later. Just ride it on out. 

I have a headache today. Mind you I've had her for ten years, but I have a lot of sick days and some work to get done.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

punchbug said:


> @ Kev and -camber: you guys are too funny, and ****, -camber, you drove one of the rarest VWs ever! How was THAT? (I know, bloated, the new ones all are)


It's one of my customers cars....a delightful old fellow by the name of Harvey Botwin. He's a retired Sociology professor at one of the local Claremont colleges. One of the classes he used to teach was a 'Cars in Society' (or something to that effect) class which sounded interesting. Anywho, he loves his cars, but is having a sporadic bogging issue in his v8 Phaeton, but OBD is not showing anything wrong and we ca'nt replicate a darn thing. SOooo...he just wants me to drive it till we do.  But I think today is the day I'll give it back.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


Shouldn't that be on the driver's side, as in "Pull Over" "But I'm already pulled over....""LIcense and registration...." etc.......

Great ownage though, made me laugh!:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

-camber said:


> It's one of my customers cars....a delightful old fellow by the name of Harvey Botwin. He's a retired Sociology professor at one of the local Claremont colleges. One of the classes he used to teach was a 'Cars in Society' (or something to that effect) class which sounded interesting. Anywho, he loves his cars, but is having a sporadic bogging issue in his v8 Phaeton, but OBD is not showing anything wrong and we ca'nt replicate a darn thing. SOooo...he just wants me to drive it till we do.  But I think today is the day I'll give it back.


So, let me get this straight. Not only are you driving one without having to buy one, but you are being PAID to do it??? Enjoy THAT!:thumbup:


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Hooray for the weekend! anyone have plans? :vampire:umpkin:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just Kevin said:


> Driving _anything_ makes me miss my Scirocco. :beer:


Amen. Driving an A2 makes the Scirocco feel like home.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

jarski said:


> Hooray for the weekend! anyone have plans? :vampire:umpkin:


I'm cat-sitting....so I won't be making the 6 hour drive to go work on my car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jarski said:


> Hooray for the weekend! anyone have plans? :vampire:umpkin:



For the weak.....but you knew I would say that eh?umpkin:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So yesterday I got the check from the insurance company for the black car. This morning I deposited it in the bank, right after I raised the suspension back up a couple of inches. It was still pretty low.  Then, I waited 2.5 hours for the tow truck to show up to tow it up here so I can begin disassembly. With that done, I went to the MVA and titled the 80 and switched the plates from the black car to the 80. The guy at the next window at the MVA happened to be titling an 81 diesel Rabbit truck. 

So that was that. 

Oh, and I have a job interview on Monday. I guess we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Oh, and I have a job interview on Monday. I guess we'll see how that goes.


Good luck! Do you still work at the FLAPS?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> Good luck! Do you still work at the FLAPS?


No, I quit in September.:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> I want a tiger...or maybe just a Savannah cat.
> 
> ...I've been in a funk today at the loss of Andy Irons. May he rest in peace, and his wife and soon-to-be-born son find solace somehow.


wait... WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!

thats terrible! he was a great one too!


what happened?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> No, I quit in September.:thumbup:


Yeah, I probably would have done the same. I haven't worked in retail/customer service for 2-3 years now and am never looking back.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jarski said:


> Hooray for the weekend! anyone have plans? :vampire:umpkin:


Was supposed to be at work this morning, but Brad's grandfather has changed that. Lung cancer = the suck. :thumbdown: Brad picked up his mom from the airport last night and headed over there while I stayed home to take care of the dogs. It's now starting to get light out, so I'm preflighting the Bo for a quick trip to Washington Court House myself. 

And here we *were* supposed to be ripping the roof off the house this weekend....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Was supposed to be at work this morning, but Brad's grandfather has changed that. Lung cancer = the suck. :thumbdown: Brad picked up his mom from the airport last night and headed over there while I stayed home to take care of the dogs. It's now starting to get light out, so I'm preflighting the Bo for a quick trip to Washington Court House myself.
> 
> And here we *were* supposed to be ripping the roof off the house this weekend....



Well, I'm on plan C, I vetoed Plan B, and may well end up back with plan A. It's eary yet...

And so sorry to hear about Brad's grandpa, it was an honour to meet him and he certainly does not deserve to be fighting for breath. Say hi to the family for me, and safe flight.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

woody16v said:


> wait... WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!
> 
> thats terrible! he was a great one too!
> 
> ...



Apparently he caught dengue fever. 

http://www.latimes.com/health/os-andy-irons-dengue-fever-20101105,0,3736776.story


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

punchbug said:


> For the weak.....but you knew I would say that eh?umpkin:


lol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Apparently he caught dengue fever.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/health/os-andy-irons-dengue-fever-20101105,0,3736776.story


Man that's a bummer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I didn't get around to beginning the teardown of the black car today, but I did get the belts to stop squealing in the BMW.

Daun, sorry to hear about Brad's grandfather. Lung cancer does indeed suck.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Apparently he caught dengue fever.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/health/os-andy-irons-dengue-fever-20101105,0,3736776.story


that sounds pretty brutal. def not how a surfer wants to go...

having read that article, i shall not be travelling to puerto rico any time soon (not that i was going to- but im definitely not making plans for it)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well, I'm on plan C, I vetoed Plan B, and may well end up back with plan A. It's eary yet...
> 
> And so sorry to hear about Brad's grandpa, it was an honour to meet him and he certainly does not deserve to be fighting for breath. Say hi to the family for me, and safe flight.


Yesterday ended up on Plan C, and today was supposed to be the second half of yesterday's Plan A , but got bumped by Plan D. Which was fine because I did some Ercoupe stalking :laugh: I'm good at this sort of thing after all these years of Scirocco stalking.

In VW news, I came home to find what I thought was Wedgie's B3 Passat in the driveway, but it was actually....wait for it....my son's POS Jetta alive again from the dead !!!!!!, and he had washed it so I didn't recognize it :laugh: It looks great from 100' away. I guess it started up first try after it's year long naptime. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So, someone (or I should say a couple of someones) are interested in buying the black car in a mostly complete state for a track car project.

In other news, I now have 53 friends on last.fm.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^since you said that, i decided to check what you were, in fact listening to. 

and i agree. its strange, but interesting. veeeery interesting


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Squarepusher :thumbup:


----------



## boxfox88 (Nov 7, 2010)

*noob here...*

just bought an 80 rocco from some guy off craigslist. he didnt do his homework cause i STOLE it for way cheap, in my eyes. but i'm egar to learn everything i can about my mk1


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

boxfox88 said:


> just bought an 80 rocco from some guy off craigslist. he didnt do his homework cause i STOLE it for way cheap, in my eyes. but i'm egar to learn everything i can about my mk1


I thought I'd sent a reply to this already....but let me be the first one to tell you about rule number one! ANyway, congrats on that MkI, respect it for it's age and rarity, and expect that it will have a few issues, which we call adventures/challenges/learning curves/whatever. They are awesome little cars. Now about those picutres......:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

boxfox88 said:


> just bought an 80 rocco from some guy off craigslist. he didnt do his homework cause i STOLE it for way cheap, in my eyes. but i'm egar to learn everything i can about my mk1


Pic or it didn't happen.

opcorn:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Man, everybody seems to be buying Mk1s these days. 

 :what: :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Man, everybody seems to be buying Mk1s these days.
> 
> :what: :laugh:


Like who? Maybe they haven't posted about it here yet.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

boxfox88 said:


> just bought an 80 rocco from some guy off craigslist. he didnt do his homework cause i STOLE it for way cheap, in my eyes. but i'm egar to learn everything i can about my mk1



Was this the bone stock red one? If so, very nice purchase!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Man, everybody seems to be buying Mk1s these days.
> 
> :what: :laugh:


Don't know why. They suck. :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Don't know why. They suck. :wave:


Hopefully they tighten up their mufflers!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hopefully they tighten up their mufflers!


Ah, the Scirocco forum and its traditional "digs". :laugh: But holy crap, what a nice time period to be in the market for a MkI. There have been (and still are) some really nice ones coming up, and not all on the left coast either for a change!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

The ones I got were not that nice...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Man, everybody seems to be buying Mk1s these days.
> 
> :what: :laugh:


I'm still looking...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Like who? Maybe they haven't posted about it here yet.


Fine, I updated my project 2.0 thread with the news. :sly:



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hopefully they tighten up their mufflers!


 



Iroczgirl said:


> I'm still looking...


I was always looking and now I don't have to look anymore! :thumbup:

Edit for the own.

Now, here's the real question, Enkei 92s:










or RH mesh:










Decisions, decisions.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


>



Tough choice, but I say ^ those.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Tough choice, but I say ^ those.


Even if those are 14x6 and the RHs are 15x7?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Even if those are 14x6 and the RHs are 15x7?


14" just means you can go lower.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, an I'll tell you why: 15's are juuuust too big on a Mk1 (trust me, I have some :laugh

Although, depending on the offset and how low you are willing to go they can work. But mostly because the Enki's are more fitting; they have that classic '80s look and the color (being the deeper shade of gold) would look better with that interior. Just my opinion. :beer:

'Grats on the upgrade, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it would look hot with some bright white 3-spoke Enkeis.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I think it would look hot with some bright white 3-spoke Enkeis.



Eww. That's just wrong. They would need to be chromed/polished to look good with the window trim and greenage...if I put them on my car they would need to be gloss *black*. See what I mean?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Now, here's the real question, Enkei 92s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 would look great with the cedar green :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Tough choice, but I say ^ those.


That, but not a tough choice. They are way sexier, and I like 14's. Heck, I think even my F-150 half ton is on 14s! :laugh: And I really like bronzy gold with green. And I am now officialy sick of marking for the night. :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Well, I've been offline. This is what happened.
> 
> [tale of woe snipped]
> 
> Moral of the story?



ALWAYS go w/ IrocZgirl on a Road Trip, it'll be fun & interesting & educational! :thumbup:


TBerk
tub installed, 
commode installed, now for a 
vanity and medicine cabinet!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Yeah, an I'll tell you why: 15's are juuuust too big on a Mk1 (trust me, I have some :laugh
> 
> Although, depending on the offset and how low you are willing to go they can work. But mostly because the Enki's are more fitting; they have that classic '80s look and the color (being the deeper shade of gold) would look better with that interior. Just my opinion. :beer:
> 
> 'Grats on the upgrade, too. :thumbup:


Thanks, dood. I am sweatin' those Enkei wheels. Hard.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, dood. I am sweatin' those Enkei wheels. Hard.


Of course the first choice would be 13x8F and 13x9r BBS E30s, but that is just ridiculous when you think about the $. Either one of those wheel choices will work, but if you go with the 15s they need 165/45 tires. And I'd have them painted in a darker shade as well to accent the car more better.

...but that's just me.  In for pics of newly re-done S seats/door cards in tan leather to justify the lighter gold color on the wheels.  


Bring your wallet and welcome to the land of the Mk1.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Of course the first choice would be *the uber rare 14" Anthracite Borbet A's*, but that is just ridiculous when you think about the *fact that Klaus already has them*.  In for pics of newly re-done S seats/door cards in tan leather to justify the lighter gold color on the wheels.
> 
> 
> Bring your wallet and welcome to the land of the Mk1.



Mmmmm, leather S seats. Who would want such a thing?  Probably one of the main reasons I love the MkI for the long roaders! :laugh:

And I think his seats are "mustard" actually, so they are likely even lighter than mine. Tan and green, yum yum yum!!!! I think I'm as excited about this as Joe is!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Of course the first choice would be 13x8F and 13x9r BBS E30s, but that is just ridiculous when you think about the $.


Agreed. I love 'em, but f*ck those prices. 

My brother has a set of Rota RBs in 13x8, but they're on his Rabbit:












veetarded said:


> In for pics of newly re-done S seats/door cards in tan leather to justify the lighter gold color on the wheels.


How about leather bolsters and tweed centers for grip? :thumbup: 












veetarded said:


> Bring your wallet and welcome to the land of the Mk1.


I heard that. Won't drive the car till May and yet I'm shopping for wheels. :facepalm:



punchbug said:


> Mmmmm, leather S seats. Who would want such a thing?  Probably one of the main reasons I love the MkI for the long roaders! :laugh:
> 
> And I think his seats are "mustard" actually, so they are likely even lighter than mine. Tan and green, yum yum yum!!!! I think I'm as excited about this as Joe is!


_You, alright! I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING YOU!_

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Definately going the right direction with the wheels Joe. 

Thanks to all on Brad's grandfather. He was doing much better during the latter part of the weekend, but it's still a terminal fight. :thumbdown:

The house remodel is now well underway this week. Sunday was spent removing the roofing. The interior of the back half of the house is also long gone. The forecast this week is for lots of sunshine and mid-60s temps, so the timing is good. Hoping to have things enclosed and water-tight in the next couple days. The bad part is I go back to work for the rest of the week tomorrow.

Anybody know where an old-style golf-ball shift knob might be found? Paul (Dieter's new owner) is looking for one.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Agreed. I love 'em, but f*ck those prices.


yeah they are not for everyone. when all is said and done i have have around 5K into them. 
not to mention i had to wait for a little over nine months for them just to get here.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

oh and just an fyi on those enkei 92's, they were just re-released at the SEMA show. :beer:

























edit: found the pics


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> oh and just an fyi on those enkei 92's, they were just re-released at the SEMA show. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hot. :thumbup:

Apparently they don't even acknowledge the existence of the EK84 Aeronautics.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hot. :thumbup:
> 
> Apparently they don't even acknowledge the existence of the EK84 Aeronautics.




LOL

some companies are just weird like that i guess. 
i have been searching everywhere i can over seas for a set of tomei's for nearly four years now. no such luck and i can't even find them in old cataloges...:banghead::banghead:
its like they never _really_ exsisted...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> LOL
> 
> some companies are just weird like that i guess.
> i have been searching everywhere i can over seas for a set of tomei's for nearly four years now. no such luck and i can't even find them in old cataloges...:banghead::banghead:
> its like they never _really_ exsisted...


Yeah, funny how that works. Another guy that has Aeronautics was telling me that he was looking for replacement center caps, and he said he called Enkei and gave them the model number and they were like "What? EK84 Aeronautics? Never heard of them. We never made such a thing."


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Definately going the right direction with the wheels Joe.
> 
> Thanks to all on Brad's grandfather. He was doing much better during the latter part of the weekend, but it's still a terminal fight. :thumbdown:
> 
> The house remodel is now well underway this week. Sunday was spent removing the roofing. The interior of the back half of the house is also long gone. The forecast this week is for lots of sunshine and mid-60s temps, so the timing is good. Hoping to have things enclosed and water-tight in the next couple days. The bad part is I go back to work for the rest of the week tomorrow.


:thumbdown: is right, Daun. 

But at least you're making progress on the house. :thumbup:



Amsterdam087 said:


> oh and just an fyi on those enkei 92's, they were just re-released at the SEMA show. :beer:


Friggin' sweet!



Chris16vRocco said:


> Yeah, funny how that works. Another guy that has Aeronautics was telling me that he was looking for replacement center caps, and he said he called Enkei and gave them the model number and they were like "What? EK84 Aeronautics? Never heard of them. We never made such a thing."


Liars. All of them. :bs:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Also, the Empire is watching.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Also, the Empire is watching.


Reminded ne of this for some reason:






@Daun: Life itself is a terminal STD. We all have a survivability of zero, and the longer we live the shorter that time becomes. Watching anyone die is not on the "cool" list, but realizing that you too are terminal (for me anyway) makes one realize how neat-o it is to get to live.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> ALWAYS go w/ IrocZgirl on a Road Trip, it'll be fun & interesting & educational! :thumbup:



Totally. CV axle part 2 this "weekend"

Dare me to drive?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Izzy, I dunno...did you drink a fifth of whiskey? (sorry, I sometimes listen to age inappropriate music, so sue me). 
As for the terminal illness thing, well, yeah, every day is a gift...but holy crap I've seen too many departing way too early. I still have one I'm really worried about actually. Brilliant girl, and carrying a huge guilt load that nobody should have to. Seems I'm not just list Mom, I worry too much about my kids and I have a pile of them.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

At work. My desk, known also as Register 3. quiet morning...









Post yo desk!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Post yo desk!


:wave:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

My cube is very similar to the one above. I'd post a pic, but I am in an area where cameras are not allowed.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

my office is a 32 degree cold room with 150K boxes of apples in it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Crunching numbers.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

This was my desk (at the front) during the demolition, but it feels that chaotic a good deal of the time. 

Marking tonight, and likely tomorrow night too, yay.....


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

From our webiste....I'm on the left :facepalm:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

help! um doin this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Green-Road-Rally-Sunday-Nov-28th-NorthBend-WA 
its a road rally and i need a team name. something refrencing sciroccos or something idk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Bump from page 2.

I think I may wheels for the Mk1 squared away already. :thumbup:

Parts for a car I don't even own yet. :screwy:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Bump from page 2.
> 
> I think I may wheels for the Mk1 squared away already. :thumbup:
> 
> Parts for a car I don't even own yet. :screwy:


:thumbup: 



Page 280 Owned!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Hey Joe, mine came with Plaid!*

My daily driver came with plaid.....










and one of these.....










It's a long story but it all worked out. :laugh:

-Dan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

MrPill said:


> My daily driver came with plaid.....


WHAT?  Does not compute, but incredibly awesome combo:thumbup:

My stupid daily driver came with a CEL, ABS light, squealing brakes and a squeaking suspension. :thumbdown: Too much to do and working on a mk4 is boring:thumbdown:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

MrPill said:


> My daily driver came with plaid.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THIS is a story I want to hear. **jealous** That is the combo I'd love to have right there.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Now THIS is a story I want to hear. **jealous** That is the combo I'd love to have right there.


I'm guessing it is this...










As this is the only car I know with that combo stock. Unless someone did the work for you.

I keep looking for a set of the Mk6 plaid in the classifieds for my TDI Sportwagen. Would be perrrrrrrrfect. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> WHAT?  Does not compute, but incredibly awesome combo:thumbup:
> 
> My stupid daily driver came with a* CEL, ABS light*, squealing brakes and a squeaking suspension. :thumbdown: Too much to do and working on a mk4 is boring:thumbdown:



Send me your mailing address...I have the happy face stickers to fix those 

Yeah, my bug now has the "when it is in a bad mood" CEL. Once in a while, for no reason. But I still enjoy her, more so as the weather gets crisper. And holy crap it gets dark early up here in the GWN.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

...I just refuse to drive anything that has a CEL.

Gauges is where it's at...and simple fuel systems like carbs and mechanical fuel injection.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

MrPill said:


> My daily driver came with plaid.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, same seats as mine, but I've got :


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Snow is in the forecast for Saturday. Amber and I are gonna meet up with Rhett and get him his snow tires on Saturday as well - perfect timing! Probably gonna toss the snows on the LOLvo tomorrow. Looks like temps won't get out of the 30's next week. It is mid Novemeber already, so I'm not gonna rule this one out completely.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Haven't had human off topic pics in a bit, so here is Halloween:








And


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I keep looking for a set of the Mk6 plaid in the classifieds for my TDI Sportwagen. Would be perrrrrrrrfect. :thumbup:


Red?


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Wow Joe....*

........you know your Plaid, TDI's or Both!

You even guessed the color! Only difference is that mine came with a spoiler and an Angel (see the glow).










Uncle Sam even gave me a $1600 tax credit because of the clean diesel!

-Dan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice, Dan.:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a darn nice color! :thumbup:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just discovered that I was able to rename a thread that I made by clicking on it as if I was renaming a file in Windows Explorer. It doesn't work a second time though, and it doesn't seem work on threads that are more than a day old. But if you screw up a thread title, it might be good to know!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

MrPill said:


> ........you know your Plaid, TDI's or Both!
> 
> You even guessed the color! Only difference is that mine came with a spoiler and an Angel (see the glow).
> 
> ...


Sweet car, Dan! I got the same credit! Congrats on the purchase. Speak of the devil...



Mtl-Marc said:


> Red?


I'm so glad someone got a picture of my special edition vinyl badging from H2O. I forgot to take a picture myself. Credit goes to DrFraserCrane. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

MrPill said:


> ........you know your Plaid, TDI's or Both!
> 
> You even guessed the color! Only difference is that mine came with a spoiler and an Angel (see the glow).
> 
> ...


Very nice ride, Dan. Congrats! 


Whelp, it's the official end to Scirocco season for us.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Very nice ride, Dan. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Whelp, it's the official end to Scirocco season for us.


EEEsh. I guess I'd better bite the bullet and stow the black Demonyas for the season then. I'll miss them, but OTOH, the Hakkas rock my winter world. Bring it!

So work was once again gloomy, more of the same stuff, friends of my students gone too soon, and subtle hints that others may follow. It's frustrating to feel so helpless. 

The boy is headed out to the grass drags today, but I'm not going. I'm supposed to head out to fly right now, but the fog is still really thick, so I'll go later. It's been beautiful weather for it this week! I think I'll find a Rocco to drive......for now I have a grey cat.

That's it from here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nataku said:


> Very nice ride, Dan. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Whelp, it's the official end to Scirocco season for us.



Damn, I shouldn't be too far behind. Still have got to change out the timing belt, tensioner and water pump in Mandy's (now)winter beater-the Neon R/T. A bit more of a pita than a Scirocco, and a hell of a lot more expensive. Then make sure the plow truck is ready and fix whatever was causing to take a few minutes to start last year. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.:banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, I shouldn't be too far behind. Still have got to change out the timing belt, tensioner and water pump in Mandy's (now)winter beater-the Neon R/T. A bit more of a pita than a Scirocco, and a hell of a lot more expensive. Then make sure the plow truck is ready and fix whatever was causing to take a few minutes to start last year. Nothing like waiting to the last minute.:banghead:


LOL, if you waited till the last minute, there would be 12" of snow in the driveway before you thought of it! I think I'll go bond with my basement floor for a few hours. I may never get this basement finished, but I'm sure as hell giving it a good try in what little spare time I don't have!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nataku said:


> Snow Pic


Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm so glad someone got a picture of my special edition vinyl badging from H2O. I forgot to take a picture myself. Credit goes to DrFraserCrane. :thumbup:


such a foul mouth joe, must be a philly thing.


on the news of new vehicles


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Black Bavarian beauties. :thumbup:

Dig the MD detailing in the roundel.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Black Bavarian beauties. :thumbup:
> 
> Dig the MD detailing in the roundel.


danke


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd love to have that E30! :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Had a rather rude awakening today. Woke up to the door bell ringing. Got up and saw the neighbor girl standing at the door. Opened the door and heard "Hey - I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but your car window is OPEN and there's snow all over the driver's seat!". My first thought was "It's not April Fools Day..", then was followed by





















:banghead: :banghead: 

I told her thank you for the heads up and rushed outside. The window was half-down! How in the hell did it get half down?! Anyway, got in, pulled it into the garage and used the shop vac to suck 3" of snow of the the front/back driver's side of the car. Ugh. Thankfully all the electronics (window controls, headlight controls, etc) still work :knocks on wood:

Got it all dried out and back to normal. I got my snows put on yesterday. Boy did they make the drive today a whole lot easier. Saw 4 mailmen stuck on the side of the road so far. 

This is the first time in a good while that our first snowfall of the year came with somewhat significant accumulation. Still snowing right now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*shivvers* I'd be happy to never have to see snow again in my lifetime. 

They've been having winter weather advisories here in the Cascades... :banghead: And I still don't have that darn Jetta on the road. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> LOL, if you waited till the last minute, there would be 12" of snow in the driveway before you thought of it! I think I'll go bond with my basement floor for a few hours. I may never get this basement finished, but I'm sure as hell giving it a good try in what little spare time I don't have!


Well, I didn't get anything done on the Neon today, except pick up the parts needed. It's amazing how much time a baby uses up. But I did get the plow truck and the snowmobile started and moved. So they both technically could be called "ready for snow."


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> *shivvers* I'd be happy to never have to see snow again in my lifetime.



:thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

HI all!!!!

Where the heck did ATS' heater core replacement DIY go? I cant find it here or on VWC??


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Black Bavarian beauties. :thumbup:
> 
> Dig the MD detailing in the roundel.


^this

very nice cars there doc:thumbup:

as is the tdi- ive been wanting one of those for quite some time- maybe one of these days i'll get ahold of a swap for the fes'


i got a bite on an offer to fabricate bumpers for a coworkers jeep. and apparently it will be a variety nobody makes since the idea is from a combination of products from other companies- maybe this will be my break to get into the fab business... just gotta find some local steel suppliers and get a design worked up. im making this set for the cost of materials and hopefully some sort of notoriety (and to shake the rust off/practice running some nice beads) future products will be priced accordingly


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice :thumbup:

So today I got the motor and trans mostly out of the black car. By that I mean everything is unhooked and it is lowered down out of the bay, but I neglected to remove the a/c compressor and it is impeding the progress. Tomorrow that will be dealt with.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> So today I got the motor and trans mostly out of the black car. By that I mean everything is unhooked and it is lowered down out of the bay, but I neglected to remove the a/c compressor and it is impeding the progress. Tomorrow that will be dealt with.


Sounds like great progress! I just drove mine today, no wrenching. But it was glorious, a pretty blue sky with high clouds, all that green and tan goodness at my command (with some white and tan goodness inserted in the middle of that). I just love that car.
Yeah, winter's coming soon, it's depressing. In other news, I managed to clear out the furnace room/wash the floor and prep it for paint before my little outing, and paint is now on the floor. So that counts as progress here too, even if it's not on the car. The walls got painted too. MUCH better.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So, I just decided to browse Craigslist, and I find a VW Thing in what appeared to be really nice shape for $1600. I wanted it soooooo badly, even though the last thing I need to be doing right now is buying another car. The ad had been up for an hour, I called the guy. Someone was already looking at it. He said he'd call me back afterwards. Now the ad is deleted, so it looks like he sold it. 

Ownage picture (not the car in question):


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So, I just decided to browse Craigslist, and I find a VW Thing in what appeared to be really nice shape for $1600. I wanted it soooooo badly, even though the last thing I need to be doing right now is buying another car. The ad had been up for an hour, I called the guy. Someone was already looking at it. He said he'd call me back afterwards. Now the ad is deleted, so it looks like he sold it.
> 
> Ownage picture (not the car in question):


AT that price, if it was decent, no doubt! What's the BTU rating of a Thing? :laugh: (And more important, what wheels would you put on it????))


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

You guys are making me feel like a slug here, all that ambition and drive and motivation, could you let me borrow some for couple of weeks, I really need to get some things done.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> So today I got the motor and trans mostly out of the black car. By that I mean everything is unhooked and it is lowered down out of the bay, but I neglected to remove the a/c compressor and it is impeding the progress. Tomorrow that will be dealt with.


Finished this up today. And I didn't even have to pull the compressor off. :thumbup:

Obligatory 1 hp (human power) shot:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... *Yeah, winter's coming soon*, it's depressing. In other news, I managed to clear out the furnace room/wash the floor and prep it for paint before my little outing, and paint is now on the floor. So that counts as progress here too, even if it's not on the car. The walls got painted too. MUCH better.


I hear you. Have to get ready for winter, making sure everything is watertight. The Sciroccos are stored for the winter at this stage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Obligatory 1 hp (human power) shot:


Dang. 

123hp vs 90hp vs 1hp


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I hear you. Have to get ready for winter, making sure everything is watertight. The Sciroccos are stored for the winter at this stage.


So how can Santa slide down the convoluted chimney-like thing with all those TT parts in his bag? I'd streamline that ductwork.....

Looking good Marc, and I got lazy and didn't get the snow tires done. Instead I cleaned out a closet that has not been done since the 80s, if the clothes getting tossed are any indication. WHAT were we thinking back then? My GOD the clothes were ugly!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Instead I cleaned out a closet that has not been done since the 80s, if the clothes getting tossed are any indication. WHAT were we thinking back then? My GOD the clothes were ugly!



Don't throw them out, those are genuine "vintage" the kids love those, so the question becomes, 
what are kids these days thinking, they looked hideous 20-25 years ago what makes them think it looks better now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> Don't throw them out, those are genuine "vintage" the kids love those, so the question becomes,
> what are kids these days thinking, they looked hideous 20-25 years ago what makes them think it looks better now.


What makes them look good now is the same thing that made them look good back then: youthful enthusiasm!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Don't throw them out, those are genuine "vintage" the kids love those, so the question becomes,
> what are kids these days thinking, they looked hideous 20-25 years ago what makes them think it looks better now.



Yeah - I'd hang onto them and sell em if I were you. You should see how much vintage shows charge for some of this stuff - and people are buying it!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Marc, you should really submit this pic to Thingsthataredoingit.com, or whatever that site is called. 



Mtl-Marc said:


>


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So how can Santa slide down the convoluted chimney-like thing with all those TT parts in his bag? I'd streamline that ductwork.....
> 
> Looking good Marc, and I got lazy and didn't get the snow tires done. Instead I cleaned out a closet that has not been done since the 80s, if the clothes getting tossed are any indication. WHAT were we thinking back then? My GOD the clothes were ugly!


Sell them on ebay. :thumbup:


Yeah, that fat bastard will have to go on a diet if he wants to slide down the chimneys.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today, the Quantum went to Ikea, and got a mattress, bedframe, headboard, and all the trimmings! Beefy roof rack win!  Fold-flat tumbling rear seats win!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I actually sat in a Scirocco. Look at this poor little guy









But I guess it could be even sadder looking...









All my garage time has been spent on these little numbers that I've had sitting around.

















:screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I know sometimes we bitch about the VW's engineers with things they did in regards to our cars, but they really did a good job. I am trying to replace the timing belt on my wife's winter beater:a '98 Neon with a DOHC motor. I can't access the alternator tension bolt. I could remove the coolant bottle and have access. But, I can't get to it's nut and bolt. If I removed the airbox base I could get to those. But, once again, I can't get to those g'damned bolts....I would love to beat the ass of one of the engineers involved in this mess. I would much rather replace two, maybe more, VW timing belts that to do this one.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I know sometimes we bitch about the VW's engineers with things they did in regards to our cars, but they really did a good job. I am trying to replace the timing belt on my wife's winter beater:a '98 Neon with a DOHC motor. I can't access the alternator tension bolt. I could remove the coolant bottle and have access. But, I can't get to it's nut and bolt. If I removed the airbox base I could get to those. But, once again, I can't get to those g'damned bolts....I would love to beat the ass of one of the engineers involved in this mess. I would much rather replace two, maybe more, VW timing belts that to do this one.


is that one of the ones with the motor mount built in to the wheel well/ frame horn? cause they're a PITA too


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I know sometimes we bitch about the VW's engineers with things they did in regards to our cars, but they really did a good job. I am trying to replace the timing belt on my wife's winter beater:a '98 Neon with a DOHC motor. I can't access the alternator tension bolt. I could remove the coolant bottle and have access. But, I can't get to it's nut and bolt. If I removed the airbox base I could get to those. But, once again, I can't get to those g'damned bolts....I would love to beat the ass of one of the engineers involved in this mess. I would much rather replace two, maybe more, VW timing belts that to do this one.


Silly wabbit! Let's do the math. 98 Neon plus 3 year lease period = 2001. In 2001 you were supposed to replace the whole Neon! Timing belt fixed! 

Seriously, good luck with it. Sounds like you'll need it!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So I was going through some old pictures today and found this from March, 2006. I was in LA for a week and saw this on a tow-truck in Anaheim. Harbor Blvd., right next to Disneyland. Anybody recognize it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> All my garage time has been spent on these little numbers that I've had sitting around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is from 2005! At least, it feels like it is.

I drove this little guy on Sunday:










For sale, soon.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> That picture is from 2005! At least, it feels like it is.


Joe, you're thinking of this:









Old one is Type IV / Type 47 and the new one's Type I. Totally different!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> So I was going through some old pictures today and found this from March, 2006. I was in LA for a week and saw this on a tow-truck in Anaheim. Harbor Blvd., right next to Disneyland. Anybody recognize it?


 
That looks like Jay(webthread)'s car. Not positive, but I'd put $5 on it. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Old one is TIV / Type 47 and ones Type I. Totally different!


Showing off my ignorance when it comes to air cooleds...

:facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Showing off my ignorance when it comes to air cooleds...
> 
> :facepalm:



The model depends on where the radiator fits. opcorn:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> That looks like Jay(webthread)'s car. Not positive, but I'd put $5 on it. :thumbup:


He sold that, no? I saw it at the Deutsche Classic and Mk1 Madness in Pennsylvania this summer.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> He sold that, no? I saw it at the Deutsche Classic and Mk1 Madness in Pennsylvania this summer.


Yup.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> That looks like Jay(webthread)'s car. Not positive, but I'd put $5 on it. :thumbup:


agreed... +1..... word..... bump......


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Intro*

Well... I feel foolish for not clicking on this thread earlier in my Vortex-Career...

Im Paul, less power than mod-paul but hey; I am a pre-med student at UW-Oshkosh. My car is perpetually up for sale because of how much work I dont want to do to it... SO, after all new coolant hoses, new V-Belts, new axels, new clutch/flywheel, coolant, gear oil and an oil change I have forever decided to keep my '87 Scirocco 16v.

I have never met a more fun to drive car, long live my scirocco. 

Also, 11-16-89, I am now 21 :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :beer: Speaking of birthdays, my Scirocco turned 30 this month.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Pablo_san2 said:


> Also, 11-16-89, I am now 21 :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Happy Birthday! My daughter Stella turns 3 today as well.

Be careful tonight. :sly:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> I drove this little guy on Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!! What happened???  :screwy:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> No way!! What happened???  :screwy:


:laugh: He ventured to the dark side of the Force.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> No way!! What happened???  :screwy:


While you were sleeping, a rainbow reflected in his 16V's hood, because he had found his soulmate....err....ummmm...another lover....errrr.....car. I'm not sure you would understand, but I do. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> While you were sleeping, a rainbow reflected in his 16V's hood, because he had found his soulmate....err....ummmm...another lover....errrr.....car. I'm not sure you would understand, but I do. :laugh:


He sold his soul to the Jetta wagon???


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i got a raise this week! woohooooo:thumbup:

should improve several areas of life, by a little bit at least


----------



## eggplantslc (Jul 4, 2003)

*Random Sciroco Corrado meet..*

I own a nice little Inn in Oneonta, NY -I'm a huge VW guy and I'm renting a few rooms during the off season on a monthly blah blah. Imagine my amazement when this car parked next to my Corrado.. to check out a room for a reservation.. what are the chances ??I had a sweet 87 in tornado red.. cool ..


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, that is freddiejones03253's car. 

Own opcorn:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> He sold his soul to the Jetta wagon???



Nope, much better!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> He sold his soul to the Jetta wagon???


I actually sold my soul for rock 'n roll. But the Mk2 has got to go for this fine Mk1 that caught my eye...

:sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Nope, much better!


Speaking of, I need to chat with you guys. You know, drop a check in the mail and the like...

:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Speaking of, I need to chat with you guys. You know, drop a check in the mail and the like...
> 
> :thumbup:


I'll give you some extra spending money, if you're still interested, Joe...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> I'll give you some extra spending money, if you're still interested, Joe...


That, my friend, can be arranged. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Speaking of, I need to chat with you guys. You know, drop a check in the mail and the like...
> 
> :thumbup:


Gotta balance the books...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

eggplantslc said:


> I own a nice little Inn in Oneonta, NY -I'm a huge VW guy and I'm renting a few rooms during the off season on a monthly blah blah. Imagine my amazement when this car parked next to my Corrado.. to check out a room for a reservation.. what are the chances ??I had a sweet 87 in tornado red.. cool ..


Very cool!!!! And Oneonta....I should drop by in the summer!



Iroczgirl said:


> He sold his soul to the Jetta wagon???


Nobody sells their soul for a TDI. TDIs just fit in with no fuss whatsoever. My kid has a Boxster, that big mondo diesel truck, and what is he driving? His TD Jetta (aka "the POS"). He came in last night all smiles and told me he had figured out how to turn on the footwell lighting (like the new Speed Three has) Yeah, it seems that if you pull up on the EBrake handle, the footwell lights go on. Well, it's really the brake light in the dash which has become detached, but regardless, it's nice that the EBrake handle does SOMETHING....he was wondering if he could get historic plates for it... he LOVES that car. No soul selling, just abusing.....I caught myself patting my TDI on the butt yesterday, it's a faithful horse, that one. Gonna be 12 this year.




Mtl-Marc said:


> Gotta balance the books...



LOL, mine are so out of balance they fell off the accountant's desk in a fiery spiral, and burned right through the floor. And I still need to buy stickers for the kids..... Hey, maybe a happy face sticker will work over the plate renewal, now that I think of it (and I need to re-apply the CEL one)....hmmmmm.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

@ MrPill, Nice choose in cars. 

Probably the best car I have test driven this year hands down. 



:wave: hello everyone.


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

That is one sweet raddo, damn clean too!!! Seeing them side by side is just like a wee bit oh vw history right there. I wish mine had a bath, but I have been driving too much to worry about that. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: hello everyone.


:wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> I actually sold my soul for rock 'n roll. But the Mk2 has got to go for this fine Mk1 that caught my eye...
> 
> :sly:


I got it! Nice catch indeed


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: another morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: another morning


And I wanted to sleep in. But I have been selected as servant to a grey cat.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Sleeping in?? What is that?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Sleeping in?? What is that?


Speaking of getting up early, I'm heading to CT early on Sunday morning to buy a set of wheels. Not as far up as you, Brian. Just meeting the guy in Stamford.



















:thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Those are very nice Joe! You should shoot up the extra distance to say :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I am also picking up a set of ultra rare wheels this weekend...muhahahahaha!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nothing says thursday evening fun like online harassment prevention classes


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Pablo_san2 said:


> Well... I feel foolish for not clicking on this thread earlier in my Vortex-Career...
> 
> Im Paul, less power than mod-paul but hey; I am a pre-med student at UW-Oshkosh. My car is perpetually up for sale because of how much work I dont want to do to it... SO, after all new coolant hoses, new V-Belts, new axels, new clutch/flywheel, coolant, gear oil and an oil change I have forever decided to keep my '87 Scirocco 16v.
> 
> ...



Waaaaait a minuet dere bra; 

1989 was TWENTY-ONE YEARS AGO! ?

- redacked curse words -


TBerk
jeez-loueezy


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> And I wanted to sleep in. But I have been selected as servant to a grey cat.



Google:

Franklin
gray
cat


Then do it again, only this time tack on +"Lazarus Long".


TBerk


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

totally safe right? 


















umpkin:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Waaaaait a minuet dere bra;
> 
> 1989 was TWENTY-ONE YEARS AGO! ?
> 
> ...


 Kinda makes ya feel old don't it, welcome to the club.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

depends on what wheels you'd be running :laugh: It bet they will poke


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


>


omg..... I emailed on the same wheels!!

CL is mah drug. I almost bought this today:

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/2047781522.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Kinda makes ya feel old don't it, welcome to the club.


I know....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: at Bonelli gtg with Chris16vRocco


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :wave: at Bonelli gtg with Chris16vRocco


 Sure sure...so you say. You know the rules. :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I am also picking up a set of ultra rare wheels this weekend...muhahahahaha!


X2

muhahahahaha! :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

a little bit of boost


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> omg..... I emailed on the same wheels!!
> 
> CL is mah drug. I almost bought this today:
> 
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/2047781522.html


And why didn't you?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

less money to spend on mi rocco.... and my 3 is gonna need brakes and a clutch soon..... and a UUC exhaust.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Sure sure...so you say. You know the rules. :facepalm:


X2
And have fun too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> :wave: at Bonelli gtg with Chris16vRocco



No way!!!!! :wave:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> No way!!!!! :wave:


He speaks the truth. We are having fun stomping in puddles, just got back from the Phoenix Club luncheon...yum!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Sounds like fun guys. I spent the day doing stucco work on my house where my wife's friend tried to knock down our garage (long story) and then wrapped up a motorcycle repair for a friend of mine. I wished I couldda made the trek the the Land of Wookies and Wilbur however. :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Those are very nice Joe! You should shoot up the extra distance to say :wave:


How about you come down to Milford to say hi, seeing I'm already driving over 3 hours. :what:

Cracker Barrel. 11:15AM. eace:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like fun guys. I spent the day doing stucco work on my house where my wife's friend tried to knock down our garage (long story) and then wrapped up a motorcycle repair for a friend of mine. I wished I couldda made the trek the the Land of Wookies and Wilbur however. :beer:



Miss ya buddy, but our paths will cross again soon enough.  I know you usually head east during the holidays, but I'm off work from the 16th (Dec.) through the new year; maybe we could come out and un-do your stucco work...call or pm if we can work something out.

Mike ended up crashing here last night and staying for the lunch thing today; we had a BLAST last night....I think we fell asleep at like 2:30 in the morning. You should have been here. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, so it is 6:40PM here in Northern California and we have officially switched from Season A to Season B; Summer is over and Winter (Well, Wet) has begun.

Just had a lighting stike a few miles away, and we had hail stones on the ground this morning.


TBerk
wishing he was out in the rain, but camping at Bonelli...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> OK, so it is 6:40PM here in Northern California and we have officially switched from Season A to Season B; Summer is over and Winter (Well, Wet) has begun.
> 
> Just had a lighting stike a few miles away, and we had hail stones on the ground this morning.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the hail thanks. But we're heading into that fluffy solid water before long. Makes me sad. So how depressing is the wet? I'm not a fan of dreary weather. Is it June yet?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i was thinking of some dryvit stucco i put a ladder on & it might go through the inside wall...

sometimes i watch the sunset & it goes out of sight ~4:50 now & twilight doesn't even last an hour

evidently the steering column boot lets allot of cold air in when it's missing, like two open vents in the floor


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It's literally like driving on an ice skating rink out there. Was terrible about 1 am. Nothing was salted. saw 16 cars either on the side of the road or in the ditch within 4 miles of driving. Watched 2 go into the ditch and one literally bounce off the curbs off both sides of the street! It's still glare ice out there, yet Amber has to go to work - it's not even going to be worth it for her. All the news channels are advising people to not drive if they don't have to. It's gonna be dead there.  Oh well. 

328 accidents since about 11pm when the freezing rain started.

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S1849007.shtml?cat=1


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I'll pass on the hail thanks. But we're heading into that fluffy solid water before long. Makes me sad. So how depressing is the wet? I'm not a fan of dreary weather. Is it June yet?



Well, I can't top the *Nataku*'s tale of woe, but 30 mins or less after my last post we had the power knocked out for a good chunk of the neighborhood. 

(Going to sleep at 7:30pm is a drag)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm in the Connecticuts buying yer wheelz. 

Or...

All your Enkeis are belong to us. 

:laugh:


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Youre the man now dog! :thumbup:

Still raining here is wisconsin, no snow or ice yet!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Well, I can't top the *Nataku*'s tale of woe, but 30 mins or less after my last post we had the power knocked out for a good chunk of the neighborhood.
> 
> (Going to sleep at 7:30pm is a drag)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Went driving about noon, it's wet but other than my front steps nothing was icey, had a friend warn me about driving at 2 am here, but I was content with hot tea and anime until 3 am.

Spent today trying to convert from the 2 pump setup on the cabby to a single pump from a chevy IROC-Z TPI, cracked apart the old plastic Fuel filter with reservoir, no wonder my main pump starved to death so much rust and grit in there you can barely see light through the screen. The 1/4" Fuel line is too cold and stiff to expand so it will fit over the fittings, and the 3/8" line I have is way too short and it is way too big, so the 1/4" line will sit here in the house overnight and get warm. 

Sitting here feeling jealous that I couldn't make Bonelli.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, Freshly back from my adventures in New Englandlandchestershire. 

Philly > Milford, CT > Philly

I found these bad boys (already posted earlier) but here they are in all of their full pixel glory:





































New, never mounted, never had tires mounted to, untouched beauty. Date stamp:










Nineteen-frickin-eighty-seven!

Glory, glory hallelujah! Thanks to Will the Veetard for helping me make the right decision.

Also seen, on my drive home, this. On the road. In New York State. IN NOVEMBER. Being driven PROPERLY.



















That dude is my hero because he has no fear, only respect. :thumbup:

And now back to your regular programming...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are bitchen Joe! :thumbup: :thumbup:

What are you thinking for tires?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> New, never mounted, never had tires mounted to, untouched beauty. Date stamp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look beautiful! Hey, those wheels and I were born the same year! :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> X2
> 
> muhahahahaha! :thumbup:


X3! 

Well, I didn't pick them up, just finally convinced myself that I needed them. Picking them up may involve a 8 1/2 hour drive into Amerikaland.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Those are bitchen Joe! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> What are you thinking for tires?


Will, you might hate me, as I've been thinking about 185/55-14s. 



cholland_ said:


> X3!
> 
> Well, I didn't pick them up, just finally convinced myself that I needed them. Picking them up may involve a 8 1/2 hour drive into Amerikaland.


Hells yes. As a note, we have a kick ass inflatable mattress down here and can offer you a private bathroom in Casa du Mair. . Oh, and the bars and restaurants in our hood are fantastic.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

No hate man.  But if (yeah right, read: WHEN) it gets dropped, can you find something that fits better? Like 165/50? That (imo) would be the size to look for...if you want I will put a couple feelers out to properly wrap those things. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm in the Connecticuts buying yer wheelz.
> 
> Or...
> 
> ...


Oh Joe, you are spoiling that car! Those are gorgeous. (and I love the baby blankets on them :laugh I'd ask what you paid, but it doesn't actually matter, they were worth it. 
I'm now rocking the Ronals on the bug, and the Demonyas are off. Sadly (?) the Kuhmos that wrapped them are all pretty far gone. Any good suggestions for 17s for the springtime? (No, not for the Roccos! I know some of you have newer stuff) I'll be wanting something other than Ecstas, they were always pretty noisy and annoying.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, and the bars and restaurants in our hood are fantastic.


Swanky Bubbles FTW. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hells yes. As a note, we have a kick ass inflatable mattress down here and can offer you a private bathroom in Casa du Mair. . Oh, and the bars and restaurants in our hood are fantastic.


Actually Joe, on my web browser home page today, there was an article of the "top 5 off-peak destinations for this winter". Philly was at the top of the list (followed by Morocco, Italy, Mendocino and Bulgaria :screwy


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Sitting here feeling jealous that I couldn't make Bonelli.


shutup! :what:

Boneeli Who?


TBerk
when all else fails, give Denial a try...

=====================



veetarded said:


> No hate man.  But if (yeah right, read: WHEN) it gets dropped, can you find something that fits better? Like 165/50? That (imo) would be the size to look for...if you want I will put a couple feelers out to properly wrap those things. :beer:



No, no, no- *195*/....


TBerk
don't be wee-tarded about this...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Those look beautiful! Hey, those wheels and I were born the same year! :laugh:


Crap, I just noticed this! I forget sometimes that Glenn is older than you! Oh, and happy birthday (again)!



veetarded said:


> No hate man.  But if (yeah right, read: WHEN) it gets dropped, can you find something that fits better? Like 165/50? That (imo) would be the size to look for...if you want I will put a couple feelers out to properly wrap those things. :beer:


Well, I was originally considering 175/50, but the cheapest I could locate was $225/tire.  never paid that for 14s. But, I would take any leads you find on hard to locate sizes. :thumbup:



punchbug said:


> Oh Joe, you are spoiling that car! Those are gorgeous. (and I love the baby blankets on them :laugh I'd ask what you paid, but it doesn't actually matter, they were worth it.
> I'm now rocking the Ronals on the bug, and the Demonyas are off. Sadly (?) the Kuhmos that wrapped them are all pretty far gone. Any good suggestions for 17s for the springtime? (No, not for the Roccos! I know some of you have newer stuff) I'll be wanting something other than Ecstas, they were always pretty noisy and annoying.


You're right, Cath. But they were probably less expensive than you think. But worth every penny and then some. :thumbup:

Regarding summer tires, may I suggest the BFGoodrich g-force Sport? I had them on my 16V on the Porsche wheels, and in addition to handling well, they were pretty quiet and reasonably priced, to boot. Down here in the states we can get them in 225/45-17s for about $100US a tire. They actually wear pretty well, too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> How about you come down to Milford to say hi, seeing I'm already driving over 3 hours. :what:
> 
> Cracker Barrel. 11:15AM. eace:


Just saw this message! Sorry dude.
:wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> X3!
> 
> Well, I didn't pick them up, just finally convinced myself that I needed them. Picking them up may involve a 8 1/2 hour drive into Amerikaland.


Ha! I have them delivered at the border. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Regarding summer tires, may I suggest the BFGoodrich g-force Sport? I had them on my 16V on the Porsche wheels, and in addition to handling well, they were pretty quiet and reasonably priced, to boot. Down here in the states we can get them in 225/45-17s for about $100US a tire. They actually wear pretty well, too.


X2 for the G-Force.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I would take any leads you find on hard to locate sizes. :thumbup:


Joo got it mang, let me see what I can find.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Dead


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Ha! I have them delivered at the border. :thumbup:


What's the fun in that?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm in Houston atm, on my way home from Bonelli.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'm in Houston atm, on my way home from Bonelli.


What, you didn't drive a Scirocco there? Aren't you gainfully unemployed? 

In any case, jealous of your trip out westerly.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

The new wheels look mighty fine Joe - they'll look awesome on a green car. 

Just a quick check-in to say hello to everyone. Housing project is taking up 110% of my spare time when not at work. I'll be happy to at least have a working bathroom again in the next couple days. :thumbup: One of these days I'll get to a computer that I can upload pics with....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Awesome choice of new wheels there Joe for your mk1 Scirocco 

I'm also on my way home from Bonelli 

... had an Awesome time in SoCal 

so much so I don't want to return home :facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Awesome choice of new wheels there Joe for your mk1 Scirocco


Sadly, you will never see these on the Scirocco...




...because they are 4x114.  




Voicemail left for the gent I bought these from.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, you will never see these on the Scirocco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny you should say that, i happen to have a daily with 4x114..........:sly:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, you will never see these on the Scirocco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! And it's not like the guy is down the street from you either...









edited for ownage


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

woody16v said:


> funny you should say that, i happen to have a daily with 4x114..........:sly:


Want some sweet Enkei wheels? The sad part is (for me) they are as advertised as far as condition. Just a little off elsewhere. :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, you will never see these on the Scirocco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there not some sort of "work around" for that problem? Surely someone has made rims with that pattern "work" somehow? They'd be worth the effort IMHO, even if you had to do some serious work up under them to get them to behave.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Is there not some sort of "work around" for that problem? Surely someone has made rims with that pattern "work" somehow? They'd be worth the effort IMHO, even if you had to do some serious work up under them to get them to behave.


I wish I could make it work. I know folks have filled and re-drilled, but usually that is on wheels where there is a center cap to cover the fix. The offset (+15) is too low to have adapters made to fit. It is looking like a new set of wheels will need to be sourced.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Re drill the hubs (I know it's close but it should be fine). :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Re drill the hubs (I know it's close but it should be fine). :thumbup:


This is a solid idea. :thumbup:

Wasn't 1552 selling a kit with dual bolt patterns a while back? I think it was 4x100 and 5x100, but maybe they can do one for 4x114?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Wasn't 1552 selling a kit with dual bolt patterns a while back? I think it was 4x100 and 5x100, but maybe they can do one for 4x114?


Yes, that was Matt (adaptec speedware) who is now a part of 1552, but I think the adapters were spacers as well which may not work with that et....of course those wheels are only 6" wide so there may be a way to do it with spacers but I'm too tired to run all the numbers atm. I'll bust out the scratch pad and calculator tomorrow and report back.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

if it wasnt 1552 someone else did have multi pattern hubs. i swear i even saw a thread about them

im not sure i could justify putting the money into the fes, at least not while the black zombie awaits in the back lot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, redrilling the hubs is what I was thinking. It would take some disassembly, and I'd get a proper machine shop to do it, but it might just be worth it. Then you could become the 4X114 wheel whore and we would all hate you a lot with your unobtanium wheel collection. I mean, you know there be hating about the car already. I hadn't even titled my green one before someone called me "You BITCH". (kissies JJ  ) Of course that person had to be delivery driver and didn't get to keep the car, can't really blame him. 

Hell, in the grand scheme of things, it's WAY cheaper than fresh paint, and we all know you don't have to go there.....plus modding a MkI is great fun! Let the games begin!! (easy to type from my couch here though, eh?)
OT: (because off topic is on topic for the Scirocco forum) Eewww, my cat just ate a big wolf spider. That can't taste good.

So my bug passed her big test and I bought her a fake Christmas tree as a gift. Okay, not really, but Canadian Tire is a tempting place to have an ETest done. But the point is I misunderestimated the height of my basement ceiling. Apparently it's 6" lower than the tree's height.... SO there are two options: mod the ceiling/mod the tree..... Wher's that Sawzall? :laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Damn Joe! That is a shame


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Wow Joe, that is lame. Unfortunately there isn't enough meat on the hubs for a 114mm bolt pattern. 112mm pushes the holes to the ragged edge in front (1.5mm left), and that's even with 12mm bolt holes.

Edit: I suppose you could redrill to 112 and use wobble bolts. That doesn't sound tooooo ghetto, does it? :sly:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

O.K. so let's take a quick rough look at the #s. I'm running 8" wide with ET30

Your wheels are 6" wide with ET15. In order to match your offset and not hit the struts on mine they would need to be 7.5(±)" wide, conversly you should have about 1-11/2" to play with before the 6" starts to poke. That's just a quick stab, but I bet dollars to donuts you can run adapters and still keep them under the car.

P.S. 6"= 152.4mm, and you can get 155/55/14s for like $40ea. The good news is that the same guy that will hook you up with adapters is also my go-to guy for funky sized tires. Call Matt and I'm sure you two can figure this whole mess out.- 805.732.6692.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

TittsMcGee said:


> My 09 Scirocco MKIII


eace:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Why don't you just re-drill the hubs and the rotors? The 4x100 holes will remain underneath, ready to be used by your spare. You can even run studs and nuts then if you wish!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> O.K. so let's take a quick rough look at the #s. I'm running 8" wide with ET30
> 
> Your wheels are 6" wide with ET15. In order to match your offset and not hit the struts on mine they would need to be 7.5(±)" wide, conversly you should have about 1-11/2" to play with before the 6" starts to poke. That's just a quick stab, but I bet dollars to donuts you can run adapters and still keep them under the car.
> 
> P.S. 6"= 152.4mm, and you can get 155/55/14s for like $40ea. The good news is that the same guy that will hook you up with adapters is also my go-to guy for funky sized tires. Call Matt and I'm sure you two can figure this whole mess out.- 805.732.6692.


Ok, thinking this through, I sketched a bit, too. I'm comparing your 15x8 30ET wheel with my 14x6 15ET wheel and assuming we're mounting to the same hub, just to see where you end up relative to me. 










Granted, I see I have 1.5 inches before dealing with any strut interference, but I'm probably more concerned with fender interference.

Looking at the picture above, assuming we're mounting to the same face, I have a little less than 13 mm of play before my 6-inch wheels are poking more than your 8-inch wheel. Minimum adapter width is going to be 15 mm. Not undoable, but damn close.

What tires are you running on the RML snowflakes? Any chance you could post up some pictures front and rear? I will be hitting Matt up, regardless, so thanks for the IM and the posts.

:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Why don't you just re-drill the hubs and the rotors? The 4x100 holes will remain underneath, ready to be used by your spare. You can even run studs and nuts then if you wish!


This.

Drill the front hubs and the rear drums for dual pattern 4*114 and 4*100. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Why don't you just re-drill the hubs and the rotors? The 4x100 holes will remain underneath, ready to be used by your spare. You can even run studs and nuts then if you wish!


I was planning on verifying with the Matt at Adaptec, but someone above measured and 4x114 looks to be bigger than the hub, which is sorta like coloring outside the lines, but less safe. 

:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The rear drums should be easy enough to do.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yep, look at the hub above, both bolt patterns are 100mm diameter, and the holes are 14mm. Imagine moving those holes out by the width of the hole itself, and you'll see why a re-drill isn't an option.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Joe, your drawing is correct... 

At 14x6 et 0 (assuming you go with the smallest adapter available) 15mm you will extend 5mm more than a 15x8 et30. 

Where if you can get a re-drill hub your wheel set up will set 10mm in from the same 15x8 et30.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Update: ACTUAL measurement is 4x108, not 4x114. See what you get when you assume? I didn't even KNOW these wheels were available in that size. :screwy: 

I mean, this gets weirder and weirder. But, good news is that 108 looks to be re-drillable. 

So, message sent to my new friend at Adaptec. Let's hope!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep you are golden. :thumbup:

Here's some pics of mine (quick search), 195/45 no spacers:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I present for your inspection IMG_0053. 










Yeah, typical. She went for the ETest yesterday, and all she got for passing was a fake Christmas tree. What she really wanted has yet to be determined, but it may begin with the letters I.... P... Gulp.:banghead: My life is full of disappoint. :thumbdown: But the timing was decent-ish. (when is Christmas again?) Anybody know what a flashing glow plug light means?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any codes when scanned? 
Check engine light on? 
A flashing glow plug light can be attributed to several conditions, most likely a burned out brake light or two and a defective brake light switch. (There are recalls for those switches, depending on the model year, but it can't hurt to check it and replace - definitely a do-it-yourself project, as the dealers have been known to mess this up... there are instructions here on the board...)


:beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Is the light flashing the only problem? Maybe the glow plugs or relay/controller are bad.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Woa,^^ two posts in a row where the licence plate matches the screen name!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it seems that my IE is also not working well this evening. I am in a hateful mood.

Anyway, the main issue is that THE CAR WILL NOT START. Not sure if the brake light switch will disable the starter, it may. But that switch was replaced a few years ago on recall. There is NO smell of fuel at all even with extended cranking, and the last time it did start was preceded by an extensive "crank no fire"...and there was NO puff of unburnt diesel when it did start. This is not typical, though the car has never been a happy starter...it always smells like a bus when it has been stubborn to start (no cat). This was a much worse start than normal (despite good crankng speed), but the car ran okay once it did start, (glow plug light flashing; CEL was on, solid, not flashing) and it has been running fine up to this. 
I tried a restart as soon as I parked it, to test it hot. Cranked fine, but no firing at all; would not start. Should have been hot enough to start even if glow plugs were iffy. Relay 109 was replaced a long time ago, but is not the original defective version. I can't check codes myself (no VAGCOM/scantool) but shadetree guy will do that first thing. (He used to be a tech at the VW dealership and is a decent guy; does only VWs and is SUPER busy, still gets VW training courses) 

So that's it. The "will not start" is the most obvious issue.....:thumbdown:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah other things going on for sure then. would start with the scan and seeing what codes come up and go from there. hope things turn around for the better
:beer:


next time if there aren't other issues, remember that. friend took his car to a dealer and paid a lot for a simple bulb replacement. :laugh:


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

Ready to put the car away for another winter. Test fit my old Revolution RFX's. Hopefully I can refinish them before next season.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> yeah other things going on for sure then. would start with the scan and seeing what codes come up and go from there. hope things turn around for the better
> :beer:
> 
> 
> next time if there aren't other issues, remember that. friend took his car to a dealer and paid a lot for a simple bulb replacement. :laugh:


As for things turning around? Not at this point, my life is not bad at all, just extremely frustrating. I won't be paying a dealer too much because I don't have a dealer. Not within an hour's drive anyway. I'd have poked around on this one but it died closer to the shadtree guy than to home...no sense towing it home just to tow it back there. I just have a lot of other things eating away at me lately, I'll rally in a day or so, adjust to the new situation, and go on. No worries.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

^ Plans are for the weak, right? Good attitude, I gotta find me one of them. :thumbup:

Melancholy and/or delirium tremors from the weekend; it was great seeing everyone, and some new people (and cars) too. Glad it stopped raining for the show and the turnout...but there was another kind of dark cloud at the park this year that hasn't been there in the past. For me the fun was seeing/meeting everyone before the park ever became a factor.

...I'm probably going through PBSD (Post Bonelli Stress Disorder), kinda like the Cincy withdrawls to the rest of you.

Whatever...I'm calling in sick tomorrow and going to the mummy show at the museum. 

:wave:

P.S. It's raining again


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Update: ACTUAL measurement is 4x108, not 4x114. See what you get when you assume? I didn't even KNOW these wheels were available in that size. :screwy:
> 
> I mean, this gets weirder and weirder. But, good news is that 108 looks to be re-drillable.
> 
> So, message sent to my new friend at Adaptec. Let's hope!


Hmm, if those were 5x108 they'd fit the Volvo.....

Anyway, good luck with them! Hope they do work out!



veetarded said:


> Whatever...I'm calling in sick tomorrow and going to the mummy show at the museum.
> 
> :wave:



:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> ^ Plans are for the weak, right? Good attitude, I gotta find me one of them. :thumbup:
> 
> Melancholy and/or delirium tremors from the weekend; it was great seeing everyone, and some new people (and cars) too. Glad it stopped raining for the show and the turnout...but there was another kind of dark cloud at the park this year that hasn't been there in the past. For me the fun was seeing/meeting everyone before the park ever became a factor.
> 
> ...


I'm pretending to be happy. In reality my life is making me crazy. Plans may be for the weak, but it would be nice to have some vague concept of how things will pan out. This is seldom the case here. It's tiring, to be truthful. And I hear you on the PCD, errr, PBSD.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I'm pretending to be happy. In reality my life is making me crazy. Plans may be for the weak, but it would be nice to have some vague concept of how things will pan out. This is seldom the case here. It's tiring, to be truthful. And I hear you on the PCD, errr, PBSD.


I didn't mean to take the thread down...geez. :laugh:

Glad you understand tho. Here's a toast to all us screwballs that keep these funky lil cars. :beer:

(you would have LOVED that lifted TDi bug on Sunday)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOT, a new Scirocco has been acquired.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> WOOT, a new Scirocco has been acquired.


Pics or it didn't happen. :laugh:


Edit for ownage...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> WOOT, a new Scirocco has been acquired.


Sweetness!



Nataku said:


> Hmm, if those were 5x108 they'd fit the Volvo.....
> 
> Anyway, good luck with them! Hope they do work out!
> 
> :thumbup:


Check below.



veetarded said:


> I didn't mean to take the thread down...geez. :laugh:
> 
> Glad you understand tho. Here's a toast to all us screwballs that keep these funky lil cars. :beer:
> 
> (you would have LOVED that lifted TDi bug on Sunday)


Well, I come bearing good news. The fine folks at Adaptec Speedware will be building me a set of hubs ready to accept these fine Enkeis I have acquired! Got an IM from Matt today, and we'll be squaring things away shortly. Thanks to Mr. Cowans for keeping this motherf*cker honest and forcing me to focus on DEMANDING insteading of accepting. Veetard = Scirocco Forum GOLD. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> WOOT, a new Scirocco has been acquired.


more information about the above is need


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sweetness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww shucks. :blush: You woulda fingered it out either way man, but that is very sweet of you. I just wanna see those rollers on that car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sweetness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome news about those wheels, I knew there could be a workaround. I love it, you don't even have the car and you have wheels and the first "mod" on the go, and that's a fantastic sign. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Aww shucks. :blush: You woulda fingered it out either way man, but that is very sweet of you. I just wanna see those rollers on that car.


You and me both, bro. :thumbup:

You too, Cath.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> I just wanna see that car.


fixed for both of u.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh yee of little faith, it's the black 16v out of the Milwaukee CG, a bit rough but I have most of the replacement parts sitting in my shed. Engine seems to run strong, biggest problem is the motor mounts seem to be shot so if there's any torque against the engine 1st and 2nd end up under the reverse lockout.









sitting in my driveway, needs a new drivers door, the pass seat back center section fell out, the hatch latch was removed and stuffed in the glove box, the power steering pump belt was removed, and the engine need a thorough degreasing.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I take it no rust issues? 

I love black.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> I love black.


TMI.   :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, my disappointfest continues. So tonight I stayed and spent a lot of time/effort cleaning up the greenhouse and my other teaching areas for grade eights and parents to tour. The greenhouse is 2400 square feet of dropping fig leaves and nature gone bad, and I'd just done a huge bushwhacking effort to trim the fig back, so there was a lot of brush to clear out. (there's no class in there till spring) Got that all done, waited for the parents and they never came. :banghead: Seems my boss had omitted the greenhouse from the tour after I'd asked specifically if that area was on tour ( it generally IS). He told me in no uncertain terms that it WAS, likewise the darkroom. No love there either. I hpoe he enjoys the company of the UPS guy on the island. I :heart: my boss.:thumbdown:
My bug is done but he accidentally busted the dipstick tube while he was fixing it, so I'm waiting for that part to come in. (I think he'll cover that expense) Should have it back tomorrow. The big truck is fun, but I miss my bug.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> I take it no rust issues?
> 
> I love black.


The doors have some rust issues around the handles, but the lower door edges are fine, nothing but the normal corrosion on the underside, looks like it was rustproofed on the underside, and a couple little patches on the lower edge of the hatch, the quarters front fenders all look really solid, even under the body work, have two silver doors and a spare hatch in the shed so no big.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well, my disappointfest continues. So tonight I stayed and spent a lot of time/effort cleaning up the greenhouse and my other teaching areas for grade eights and parents to tour. The greenhouse is 2400 square feet of dropping fig leaves and nature gone bad, and I'd just done a huge bushwhacking effort to trim the fig back, so there was a lot of brush to clear out. (there's no class in there till spring) Got that all done, waited for the parents and they never came. :banghead: Seems my boss had omitted the greenhouse from the tour after I'd asked specifically if that area was on tour ( it generally IS). He told me in no uncertain terms that it WAS, likewise the darkroom. No love there either. I hpoe he enjoys the company of the UPS guy on the island. I :heart: my boss.:thumbdown:
> My bug is done but he accidentally busted the dipstick tube while he was fixing it, so I'm waiting for that part to come in. (I think he'll cover that expense) Should have it back tomorrow. The big truck is fun, but I miss my bug.


So, what was wrong with the bug?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

:heart: galvanized cars

i drove my car to the store last night & it's the funnest car i've had

happy thanks everybody umpkin:

edit: the last time i broke the dipstick tube off, i replaced it then i twisted the dipstick seal plastic rings in sandpaper a few times & the dipstick comes out like it's new now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> So, what was wrong with the bug?


Well, she's still at the shop, mostly. She needed a new injection pump, but she decided to act like a Scirocco while she was at it. It's been a horrible week, and it's not over yet. :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

what is going on here? ... no post in over 12 hours 

hopefully everyone is enjoying this long holiday weekend


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, she's still at the shop, mostly. She needed a new injection pump, but she decided to act like a Scirocco while she was at it. It's been a horrible week, and it's not over yet. :thumbdown:


Oof. 

That is unfortunate.:thumbdown:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> what is going on here? ... no post in over 12 hours
> 
> hopefully everyone is enjoying this long holiday weekend


I'm at work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I'm at work


I'm home now, and so is my bug. Thank goodness. It's a huge pain living in the country and not having a car. I will not drive the Sciroccos to work, too many car thieves.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

unfortunately I have to leave for work at 4:30pm :banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> TMI.  :laugh:


Muhahahahaha!! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm hitting up the coffee bigtime...staff party last night. Still not sure if my voice works or not, there was massive Karioke. Yeah, I'll be curious to see what the pictures look like, but I won't be the only one.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

there was massive Karioke. :laugh:

doesn't feel like it should be the weekend, but it is


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey guys and hot chicks. How's the turkey going? I'm doing housecleaning since the weather is still yicky here. Oh, and may I add some :banghead::banghead:? Sure, why not?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Hey guys and hot chicks. How's the turkey going? I'm doing housecleaning since the weather is still yicky here. Oh, and may I add some :banghead::banghead:? Sure, why not?


Happy Birthday! (I wanted to be the first  )


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh thanks, but it's not till tomorrow! It is "the big one" though!


*C**O**O**L*!!! *I* *C**A**N* *HAS RAINBOW!!!!!!* :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Today is full of FAIL. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Today is full of FAIL. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Welcome to the failfest. Try to endure it. (so what happened?) Gratuitous vampire, it would be cooler if they had zombies. :vampire:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Trying to convert the cabby to using a singel intank pump, so far it's a no go, I'll have to check the fuel pressure tomorrow. I'm already part zombie, I got deadguy parts.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

had a nice 400 mile road trip. MD to Allentown, PA to MD.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I had success at changing out the timing belt on Mandy's winter beater Neon. Tomorrow I should be done. It is so much easier when there is someone to watch the baby.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess I'm pretty easily amused. Been playing around with this website for a bit. 

http://www.co-ol.de/


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

sooo any one here have any knowledge in the cell phone arena? mine is malfunctioning in more ways than it is working (pretty much just a clock that i can txt with- usually) primary function will be as an alarm clock secondary is for txting, and i guess it should be able to make phone calls (though my recent inability to comunicate has been quite peacefull- holiday roadtrips are coming and i need to be able to find parts over the phone if necessary)

anyone here have any suggestions that arent iPhones or crackberries? i dont need fancy, just not crappy so cheap is the key


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Just run down to Walmart or some such and pick up a pay as you go cheapy. I usually get whatever is free when I renew my contract.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i was planning that, and when i went there today the guy tells me "you should have been here yesterday, all of these were free" but i was working yesterday so now they dont have much of anything in stock. the last time i got a phone though i felt like i got ripped off, but it did serve its purpose so i guess thats the route ill go this time too. 

at least now there are more available that arent all sorts of fruity colors. 

seriously, how hard is it to make black phones? apparently easier than it was a couple years ago.


oh and i already have a contract so the upgrade isnt that big of a deal, assuming the new phone doesnt disintegrate within 2 years


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

That's why I go with the free phone, or at least cheap, I think the last time I actually payed for a phone it cost me $19.99, but I tend to like the flip phones, it can be a pain to text with them but it's harder to accidently hit the buttons when you're walking or sitting, no more butt dailing


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah butt dialing is annoying, and having the screen protected is good too. the one i have now is a slider and the slider/detent mechanism is all buggered up from work, a touch screen would be even worse id imagine.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes they are, I have the SDamsung Flight, slider and touch screen, it keeps unlocking itself and scrolling through menus as I walk.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i was looking into the samsung evergreen- it seemed alright, not the cheapest, not the best but its decent in quality and in price. if i werent afraid of breaking it id get an iPhone, but now that both of my parents have 3gs's they just dont seem as cool any more. 

the salesman was pretty weak and didnt seem to know anything about, well, anything. i may go back there and talk to somebody else. most of the time the salesman will at least try to sell you the phone they have.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Just saw this today. The new Audi Quattro Coupe. They definitely did a good job in having it take on some styling cues from the original. Wish I could say the same for the new Scirocco... 


http://jalopnik.com/5697189/the-audi-quattro-is-go-for-production?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

On the subject of telephone:

Smartphones:
Search Youtube for "Gorilla Glass" - watch them try to scratch and break it. This glass is used in the iPhone, and all the Droid branded phones (and others)

I bought a Droid X because it has no moving mechanical parts to break. I beat the hell out of phones. Bumping into things at work, installing batteries in cars and all that. Flip phones break in half. Silder phones slide open and break. I like an internet phone because it lets me find service information, prices and all that while I'm at work. It's faster than the work computers, and it's not blocked by competitors websites like our work computers are.

What I wanted was a BRICK. Like my old Nokia 1100. That thing was awesome. The Droid is an INTERNET BRICK, so, it's sorta close.

That said, watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHlN21ebeak

Do you really need a smartphone? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> at least now there are more available that arent all sorts of fruity colors.


Well *I* bought a nice new phone in the summer, and it's PINK!! Do I have it? Well, no, my daughter is supposed to be getting an "unlock" code so I can switch between my US and CDN SIM cards. It's a US phone currently. Seems I selected something so obscure that they don't have the code easily available. So I have my old cheap Nokia CDN one and no US one since she has it. :banghead: I'm not a heavy phone user so I just do the $100 pay as you go card )one each side of the border), and that lasts almost the year. The US one lasts SO long, you guys have it so cheap over there. I hate them, mine seems to always be dead when I need it since it roams itself to death out here with no signal.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Cathy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Happy Birthday Cathy!


Thanks. It's shaping up like "one of those days". I may need the beer.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

@nataku: that is a gorgeous car, i hope they make it.

@timob: that gorilla glass is pretty impressive, and im not sure i do need a smartphone, but i admit they are cool and if i had one it would be fun (lightsaber app FTW!!) but i most likely wont be getting one any time soon.

@cathy: im positive that you love your pink phone (if and when you are able to use it) but all i wanted was a clean, black phone- i go into the store and its like a mid 90's ford dealership, all these colors that are just one or two shades off of being tolerable but instead of red its pinkish orange, green is more of a baby sick color, blue is just a bad shade. 

and happy birthday!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I hear you on the colours, I have always had black phones (all three of them), but when my son's gets crushed in some accidental wreck or drowns in the beer cooler or plays in the mud or whatever... he will steal mine till he gets his fixed. But he won't keep it long if it's pink :laugh: 

I tend to do defensive girlie colours. My daughter's also not a fan of pink.:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's hoping to a better week this week than last week Cathy. It **should** at least end on a better note. :beer::wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Happy birthday, Cathy!!:beer::beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy 53 Cathy  :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Happy 53 Cathy  :beer:


Thanks guys! I "get" to watch the Grey Cup for my birthday, so to keep my sanity, I have obtained a Christmas tree. Yeah, I'm all cut up and covered with sap, but damn, it's a "special" tree. Still working on the lights at this point, it may be days before I have all the decorations done. The neighbour girl was over for some help with her math, and you could tell she was going,"What in the heck is THAT? And WHERE are you putting it???":laugh: Still not as good as the year the juniper appeared on Christmas Eve. THAT was the epic tree of all time! (side note...yeah, I need more lights.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My Internet has completely stopped working...

I have no idea why.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

PSA: Comcast is having trouble with their DNS servers 2nite. Change ur DNS to Google’s (8.8.8.8) or Open DNS (208.67.220.220)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> PSA: Comcast is having trouble with their DNS servers 2nite. Change ur DNS to Google’s (8.8.8.8) or Open DNS (208.67.220.220)


That fixed it! Thanks.:beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Happy birthday Cathy... And Izzy... And Roger. Apparently it's a popular day.

Here's my weekly update on what parts fell off my car today. There's a smashed windshield on the ground in front of it, as well. Scared to take out both pieces of rear quarter glass in the next few weeks


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy birthday to those whose birthday is today (three, I think)!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

That's a lot of birthdays. 

Windingup toward 10,000 posts in this thread! :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Post number 9997 in this thread! Wow!

My 16v is almost ready for the road, guys! I'll post pictures once I get the chance to take her somewhere pretty and get a few shots in.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Post number 9997 in this thread! Wow!
> 
> My 16v is almost ready for the road, guys! I'll post pictures once I get the chance to take her somewhere pretty and get a few shots in.


So you got the title issues straightened out?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Since I'm here, I might as well snag post 10000.

:wave:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Since I'm here, I might as well snag post 10000.
> 
> :wave:


Careful, or they'll turn off post counts in the Scirocco forum too.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Timbo's epic pic just resurfaced in the DIW thread. I love this. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, if anyone cares, the Fail Marathon that is my life continues again today. I had one window of opportunity to go flying in the next, like, forever. My instructor wasn't sick, the sky was gorgeous....all thwarted at the hands of the mighty turbo diesel today. Fail number eleventy million this month. :thumbdown: On the plus side, once I mooched a ride home, I managed to go for a nice green romp into town, there was less fail in my life at the end of that. :laugh: Not sure where the bug is at the moment, to be honest. And there are still vampires! :vampire:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

You peeps and your phones...I still use my old faithful RazR. :thumbup:  That thing will never die.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't remember if I mentioned it or not, but it looks like I have a line on a FREE 150; me and a friend will be leasing it back to the flight school to help with maintenance costs and we will split the cost on a hanger. If this all actually happens (fingers crossed) I will finally have a place to keep toys (both winged and wheeled)! 

...now I just need to win the lottery; last I checked Corsairs aren't anywhere near free.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

May I be the first to say I am jealous.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Happy birthday Cathy... And Izzy... And Roger. Apparently it's a popular day.


Apologies, as I am late to this party, buuuuut...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake: :beer: resents:

Especially to my Type 53 friend. Speaking of, I just sent a grille to Dunnville, Ontario. Who knew there were two Scirocco fans in that town??!?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey, *I* knew there were two Scirocco nuts here, but Will keeps getting different ones!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> May I be the first to say I am jealous.


You may, but even though this is a fully functional airplane you of all people should know better than me what I am getting myself into. :facepalm: :laugh:

We'll see what ends up happening, but I can probably at least come up on a hanger out of this deal, and hopefully a plane for it too...like I said, fingers crossed.

Happy Birthday too, ya hot chic. :beer:

P.S. The guy I'd be getting the 150 from is the original owner of the red car. Small world.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, if you have a plane and a hangar, you're lucky. I have an hour's drive to rent a plane, and of course here I am stuck on the ground when I most need to fly due to a stupid club policy. I'm not a very fun person to be around at the moment, though avaition is only one piece of the failfest. I've suffered more than enough, and this car not starting is just the icing on the cake (it's probably just timing, but it still left me stranded again). So I'm not sure whether to mooch a ride again or take the POS and risk it failing in this horrible storm. Flying today's gonna be a non issue at least. (the lack of cat food is looming large though) My son's flying to Newfoundland this morning...somebody out there wants a transponder certified, a two hour job, and they're flying him out (Air Canada) to do it. It's not even one of their machines, seems a very expensive way to do a basic task but I guess avionic techs are uncommon on the rock. Hopefully he comes home with some Screech. :laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Tuesday Morning :wave:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

^THAT is some beautiful ownage Brian! :vampire:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody! And happy birthday to Cathy and everyone else that seems to have/had a birthday recently.

On the topic of phones, I just got my first Android-phone, the LG Ally. I never thought I would use a smartphone as much as I do. Now I love it. Also had a custom ROM flashed on it the 2nd day.  The good thing is that I can use Google Voice for everything, and get rid of my text package to make up for the expense of the data plan.

Anywho, not a lot of Scirocco action to report, it's still sitting in storage. Assembly of the Corrado is probably going to start this weekend.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks for the birthday greetings. And once again, it is Groundhog Day.... my bug won't start. :thumbdown: It needs another injection pump. I need to mooch a ride....Seems like deja vu, doesn't it? :facepalm:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hi


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


>


^^Scirocco pictured is for illustrative purposes only. Does not really exist in real life. Has been enlarged to show texture.

:laugh: opcorn:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> ^^Scirocco pictured is for illustrative purposes only. Does not really exist in real life. Has been enlarged to show texture.
> 
> :laugh: opcorn:


:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> ^^Scirocco pictured is for illustrative purposes only. Does not really exist in real life. Has been enlarged to show texture.
> 
> :laugh: opcorn:


Oooooh, nice textures.....:laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

sux bug, why do you think the injection pump would go bad, it seems too newish to just need a new one !? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So you got the title issues straightened out?


Yeah, I did! Took a little work but it's all sorted out now. :thumbup:

Weird issue with the car, though. I took it for it's first drive D) and it seemed to buck a little while moving - thinking this could be an issue with the timing, because I have yet to do that. My major concern with her, however, is I pulled her back up into my driveway and stalled. When I started the car after stalling it, it revved fast (to like 6k rpm) and stayed there without me even touching the pedal. Any clues as far as this goes?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a feeling it's gonna be a nasty winter. Only early December as we'll have lows at or below 0 next week. Plus, with the going trend, we'll be getting snow at least once a week. I guess we're about due for a *real* Minnesota winter again, though.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

saw an episode of the new "top gear"

same production quality, same cool features, same amazing cars. different hosts, different stig and its just not impressive. the british one had class, character, interesting hosts. tanner foust is a good driver, and has been decent in the other hosting gigs he's had. but he's no clarkson, hammond, or mays. and neither are the other two guys. i know the brits were getting on in years and probably couldnt go about driving trucks through walls, or rolling robins, or sinking boat/trucks in the channel but they were interesting and exciting, and the show was absolutely incredible. 

the new one... not so much


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

US top gear has a head start compared to what UK top gear was in 2002. Go watch that old season. No chemistry between the hosts. Clarkson was more serious. May wan't even on the show yet.

US top gear feels like Top Gear Australia does. A little less towards the entertainment side, more to the cars.

But there's a Top Gear UK winter special coming up very soon.

So we have:

Top Gear (UK - started in 2002) BBC
Top Gear Australia (started in 2008) SBS One / Nine
Top Gear Russia (started in 2009) REN-TV
Top Gear America (started in 2010) The History Channel 

And also Fifth Gear (a competing show on UK's Channel Five)

And then there's the Top Gear Magazines and..and and...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> sux bug, why do you think the injection pump would go bad, it seems too newish to just need a new one !? :thumbdown:


The theory is that the "new" pump is no good. As it stands the car will start once out of maybe eight times. Not a high enough rate given that it's not that cold yet.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ive seen some of the earlier seasons. not sure ive seen that far back though. so i guess they have some time to grow into it, but i still miss the international auto coverage, and the funny ways they say things over there on the other side of the pond. 

ill give them another shot or two i guess but i hope i can find the uk one again soon.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Yeah, I did! Took a little work but it's all sorted out now. :thumbup:
> 
> Weird issue with the car, though. I took it for it's first drive D) and it seemed to buck a little while moving - thinking this could be an issue with the timing, because I have yet to do that. My major concern with her, however, is I pulled her back up into my driveway and stalled. When I started the car after stalling it, it revved fast (to like 6k rpm) and stayed there without me even touching the pedal. Any clues as far as this goes?


maybe the throttle body's secondary linkage broke & the larger tb butterfly is hanging open

i'd look @ the tb


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

the whole thread: http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2865135




*******



What's up guys...

Tom called me as I was raking leaves in the backyard and we talked about the thread. He thought I should drop in and at least say hello. Cool to see so many people watched...so thank you for that.

I'm not on H-T that much anymore, and I lost my old screen name because I never posted....I was one of those people that didn't enjoy it when new people asked "dumb" questions and all of the lovely H-T Elitists crapped on them. So...now I'm on because I'm working on an 83 Civic Wagon. I'll post some pics soon...VtecKidd has been a big help on it so far.

And I should definitely say thanks to Mike and Tom for vouching for me....nice dudes.

Here's a couple things I can shed some light on and maybe I can answer some questions at some point-

1. I am indeed 6'3'' 225lbs, so if the skinny bitch wants to drop the "he's making fat jokes" let me say this. I'm not fat. I can't fit in that tiny ass seat in the lambo and after 4 days, I had bruised my hips a bit. When you stand next to two guys that are 5'8'' and a buck 50, you look bigger. And if you've lived under a rock and never heard the phrase " the camera adds 10 lbs" then let me tell you that's not just a saying...Most importantly if the funniest thing you can come up with to not like me for is my weight, then congratulations..we went to Middle School together. Now say something about my mom and we'll fight after school.

2. I'm a car guy on tv, not the other way around, so I don't know much about cameras and mounts. The reason the camera was so shaky on Tanner's Lambo run was because he killed a set of $1300 tires that morning drifting that thing around the airport. As he was doing the standing mile chunks of rubber were flying off. Not something I would have done, but then again, racecar drivers are stupid

3. Brace yourself for this statement: A LARGE MAJORITY OF THIS COUNTRY HAS NEVER HEARD OF TOP GEAR. Whew. Sorry. All caps needed. We had to do certain things to explain the format to people who've never seen any worldwide version of Top Gear ever.

I think the shows get better and better...and I hope everyone will watch and tell their friends about it. If you'd rather go back to watching "Pimp my Ride" I think that's your loss.

BBC Worldwide Productions (who makes TG UK) made this show hand in hand with History. The goal was never to attempt to fill the roles of the three unique hosts of the UK show, or it would have been a failure from the start. SO what you have instead is 3 very different car guys with very different backgrounds. As the season goes on, our roles and backgrounds and what most people would call "characters" will be more defined and much richer. But that takes time. We have 44 minutes to have fun with cars and try to entertain you.

This is a sister show to the UK one. We had many of the same producers and writers that the UK show has. It is not meant to be a replacement show, but a companion. I certainly understand why everyone is comparing to the UK show, but I didn't have time to call all the fanboys like me across the US to explain what we were doing.

A tiny bit about me: I love cars. I always have. I have too many of them. I love my Hondas that I've had, and I wish terribly I was short enough to fit in an S2000 without killing my legs as is the current situation.

The highlights for me in making this show have been all the cool people I've met. Two of my favorites : Brian Gillispie from HASport and MerritITR from this here website.

Brian is one of the most down to earth people I've ever met in the auto industry and a guy who's followed his heart without excuses and has made some rad cars.

Merritt is a brilliant woman who, if you don't know, was really one of the first females in the Honda game that took stuff to the next level. Not only is she cute, and sweet, she's smarter than me and almost anyone on this board. She now works for GM and I believe in my heart she might make a Chevy Volt cool and fast.

I also have a little perspective. I'm on tons of forums because I love and have owned so many different cars. I'm a husband and a father, and that's the most important thing in the world to me...not wether or not strangers like it when I wear plaid, which I did in almost every show. I like to have fun. Whenever and in whatever I'm doing.

I also am the only host who can't wait how to incorporate a 96 Midori green EK hatch with a HASport mounted K-swap...so I've got that going for me...which is nice.

I've also had a $110,000 Maserati Cabio Corsa loaned to me for a weekend many years ago, and I got my ass stomped in it by Tom's ITR powered EG which I believe he has less than either 13K or 11K in it. Now how many other Top Gear hosts can say that?

Lastly, I hope you watch. I hope you tell your friends to watch. There's no reason we can't or shouldn't have our own version of Top Gear here in the US, and it's happening. I'm damn glad to be a part of it and I hope you watch. If you liked it, watch. If you didn't like it, watch and then get online and tell someone why.

BUT if you think this country should have bad ass automotive programming that's still part of the mainstream, then sit back, make some popcorn and watch a fun show with 3 idiots doing things in cars that you talk about with your friends.

Peace,
Rut
____






Thanks guys. I'm not some Ryan Seacrest who talked his way onto a car show. I'm just a guy that loves all things cars and has been so lucky to land some insane stuff, such as Top Gear. I kept taking notes throughout the entire process so that I could share with my friends once the show aired knowing that I'd never get the show...and then...I got it. Still can't believe it.

sCeRaXn - I am indeed friends with the Petty's. The greatest thing that's happened to me in my time in NASCAR has been becoming friends with Kyle Petty. I would have never in my life guessed that I'd meet a star of NASCAR like Kyle, let alone have him as my best friend. We hang out every weekend, pretty much all day long, the entire time we're out there. He's an incredible person, and the best representation of the sport that we truly have. I cannot believe that not only are you from High Point, but that you knew Adam. I was never lucky enough to have met him, but through my time with Kyle and Pattie, and the time I've spent at Victory Junction, I truly feel like I know him in my heart. I know Kyle misses him every day, and a lot of other people do too. Way cool that you know them. You should PM me your name so I can ask Kyle to tell me some stories.

I'm actually trading Kyle my 1953 Plymouth Suburban wagon that his dad gave me for his 1969 Dodge Charger 383 4spd that he drove in high school. Not sure if you ever saw it in the barn, but I've been trying to get it from him for the past 5 years and he finally said he'd trade me for the wagon.

He also got pulled over in my 1970 Datsun 521 Ratrod truck in Daytona this February. That was a funny one...

Anywho, back on topic. Thanks again for watching. Not sure if anyone's seen the promo's for the drifting that happens on Sunday's show but it's al kinds of fun.
__________________
Rutledge Wood
NASCAR on SPEED Tv Guy
Host, Top Gear US on History Channel this November 












*******





so







IMO after two shows don't be so quick to judge. give it a chance to develop and progress into something great. its a car show?!?! don't be so quick to hate :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thats fair. its just going to take some getting used to. and i really hope to see the international automotive news. i did notice the production quality is the same and it seems the budget is about at least close to the same. 

at this point in the year tho, honestly, anything that isnt NASCAR is a welcome site.



just saw this on ebay-mkI rear windshield louvre

fyi:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

EL DRIFTO said:


> maybe the throttle body's secondary linkage broke & the larger tb butterfly is hanging open
> 
> i'd look @ the tb


that's my plan, i just haven't had time to dig into the engine bay since i came back to school. 

i need to get a bentley.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Amsterdam087 said:


> IMO after two shows don't be so quick to judge. give it a chance to develop and progress into something great. its a car show?!?! don't be so quick to hate :beer:



Well said. The first episode was alright, and after watching the second one I'm pretty impressed. It seems like it will only get better as the season progresses. I hope the show does well :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, in ON TOPIC news....
My Scirocco IV is still down for the count...the new pump is being handmade by elves at the North Pole (China?) and they are very busy it seems. So, since my "mooched ride" completely forgot me this morning, I decided to take the POS Jetta!!!! And of course it wouldn't even consider starting. I know the security code now... (wiggle the battery cable), but there is nothing as tasty with the morning coffee as a good dose of FAIL.
So what does one do? Drive the MkI of course!! I kept my eye on it all day (parked it right outside my classroom window ) and that went well. Funny, the OTHER side of the lake had 20 hour delays due to heavy lake effect snow. Roads were clear and dry here. 

In other news, Daun is headed North as I write, and JediLynne will be riding shotgun real soon....WOOHOO!!!! Gonna be a good weekend. Another local Sciroccoholic came and harvested some Carat bits today while I was out too. Lots of good VW action around here today.

Edit...Plans are for the weak. They're staying at Lynne's for the night. Better than nodding off at the wheel.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> In other news, Daun is headed North as I write, and JediLynne will be riding shotgun real soon....WOOHOO!!!! Gonna be a good weekend.
> 
> Edit...Plans are for the weak. They're staying at Lynne's for the night. Better than nodding off at the wheel.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I talked to Daun a few hours ago and he mentioned the above was happening this weekend :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah I actually watch Fifth Gear every now and then... *ducks*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

So Izzy, how are you enjoying the general mayhem that snow storms cause out there, was watching the weather channel, it was like watching full size bumper cars.:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

It's finally listed for sale.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-Scirocco-16V-in-PA-lots-of-Euro-Spec-Parts


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's finally listed for sale.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-Scirocco-16V-in-PA-lots-of-Euro-Spec-Parts



Wow Joe, that's an incredible price... I wouldn't sell mine that cheap, and it's not in the same class as that little red car.

And wait? Why aren't you selling it with the Porsche rims?!?!?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Because he will make more money selling the wheels separately.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> So Izzy, how are you enjoying the general mayhem that snow storms cause out there, was watching the weather channel, it was like watching full size bumper cars.:facepalm::laugh:


Took me 11 hours to get home from Portland in 2 inches of snow. :facepalm: :facepalm: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Wow Joe, that's an incredible price... I wouldn't sell mine that cheap, and it's not in the same class as that little red car.
> 
> And wait? Why aren't you selling it with the Porsche rims?!?!?


Trying to be realistic. I know what I've put into it, but I know there are some issues to sort out. Not big ones, but it will hopefully make it that much more attractive to a prospective buyer. 



veetarded said:


> Because he will make more money selling the wheels separately.


True. That and the fact that I'm selling the wheels to cholland_... :laugh:

They're going to look so rad on the brown Mk2. So........f*cking...........rad. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Took me 11 hours to get home from Portland in 2 inches of snow. :facepalm: :facepalm: :banghead: :banghead:


WEAK. :laugh::laugh:
Can't say too much myself, 2 hrs to get 3 mi. here in Minnenoplace.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Evil. Now for sale!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Trying to be realistic. I know what I've put into it, but I know there are some issues to sort out. Not big ones, but it will hopefully make it that much more attractive to a prospective buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good ad Joe and I wish you luck with the sale. And the brown beast gets better!!! ANd Happy Birthday to cholland while I am at it!!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Evil. Now for sale!


Tis true.










:what:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Took me 11 hours to get home from Portland in 2 inches of snow. :facepalm: :facepalm: :banghead: :banghead:


you were in Portland and did not stop by?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> True. That and the fact that I'm selling the wheels to cholland_... :laugh:
> 
> They're going to look so rad on the *black* Mk2. So........f*cking...........rad. :thumbup:


I'll give you one dollar more for the wheels. :beer::laugh:

I keed, I keed. :laugh::wave::vampire:

This and Fraser sold me a set of R8s for the future emkay one.












Trivia: what is this picture from? ^^ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's finally listed for sale.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-Scirocco-16V-in-PA-lots-of-Euro-Spec-Parts


Good luck with the sale Joe. That's a great price - I hope it goes to a loving home!

On another note, we got about 10" of snow from about 3pm yesterday to when I woke up today. This is shaping up to be a real Minnesota winter. Now for the mind-numbing cold. Lows around/below 0 forecasted for next week. :banghead:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This and Fraser sold me a set of R8s for the future emkay one.


true story.

1st time the wheels ever had flat caps was when I packed them for shipping


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Trivia: what is this picture from? ^^ :thumbup::beer:


Why Marc, I believe that may be some sort of mid-70s Honda motorcycle, ne pas?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Why Marc, I believe that may be some sort of mid-70s Honda motorcycle, ne pas?


Bzzzzzt. Note the 'Lucas' on the back of the turn signal. I'm guessing Triumph or BSA.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Figured out why my car was idling at 4k. :banghead:

Let's just say the critters around my car have an incredible way of putting acorns in inconvenient places.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DrFraserCrane said:


> true story.
> 
> 1st time the wheels ever had flat caps was when I packed them for shipping


Dem's purrrrty. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Bzzzzzt. Note the 'Lucas' on the back of the turn signal. I'm guessing Triumph or BSA.


X2


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, well, I got to see some fabulous winter beaters this weekend and the visitors have cleared out. We had fun! I expect Lynne is nearly home by now, and Daun will head on from there. Chris has some serious hauling to do in his winterbeater 5 series, but there was more than ample soot around here. Sadly, I am still dieseless.  On the plus side, I just "modded" my new fake Christmas tree with a hacksaw, and installed the sweet purple garland I got at Wallyworld. :thumbup: Now to finish cleaning up the basement. It never seems to get done somehow.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Just a quick update for those who may be interested....

Traded my 82 Roc for an 81 Rabbit auto (+cash) for Anna to drive and play with. The chassis on the bunny is not as clean as I had hoped. We traded on a rainy, windy, cold day which made me not want to climb on the wet ground under the car much. So I am starting search of another A1 chassis to swap the auto drivetrain into. Preferably a MK2 Roc, 4 dr Rabbit or Cabby (probably in that order.) Anyone seen anything like this around? The closer to Iowa the better!

My 81 Shell now sit in a corn crib waiting for me to decide what order to do my major projects in. Somehow around my f'd up work schedule.

BTW, HI GUYS!!!!! Anna and I miss you!:wave:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It'll be good to meet up with ya again in a week or so, Rhett! Is Anna coming with? Hope the driving weather is decent.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, well, I got to see some fabulous winter beaters this weekend and the visitors have cleared out. We had fun! I expect Lynne is nearly home by now, and Daun will head on from there. Chris has some serious hauling to do in his winterbeater 5 series, but there was more than ample soot around here.


As in Chris from MD?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Trivia: what is this picture from? ^^ :thumbup::beer:



Hmm... "LUCAS" on the marker light housing and "SMITHS" on the speedo. I'm thinking British; mebbe Triumph (?), but I'm not all that familiar with Brit bikes. The speedo is marked only in miles, which makes me think "vintage", like 70's or 80's, eh wot?

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Figured out why my car was idling at 4k. :banghead:
> 
> Let's just say the critters around my car have an incredible way of putting acorns in inconvenient places.



Actually, that sounds interesting... details?

:laugh::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> As in Chris from MD?


The one with the smokin' hot black 16V, yeah, that one!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... "LUCAS" on the marker light housing and "SMITHS" on the speedo. I'm thinking British; mebbe Triumph (?), but I'm not all that familiar with Brit bikes. The speedo is marked only in miles, which makes me think "vintage", like 70's or 80's, eh wot?
> 
> :beer:



:thumbup::beer:

Less than 600 miles since full resto 5 years ago. This thing is _clean_, and it makes awesome sounds. :thumbup::beer:

1975 Norton Commando 850


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Nataku said:


> It'll be good to meet up with ya again in a week or so, Rhett! Is Anna coming with? Hope the driving weather is decent.


I am unsure if Anna will be with yet. I think she had something possibly planned. I will let you know when I find out.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> The one with the smokin' hot black 16V, yeah, that one!


Damn, Chris has been getting around this year. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The 16V and the Slegato are now officially hibernating for the winter. The 16V had been outside for a couple of months and apparently got delusions of being a red car. The battery didn't have enough juice to start, the door handles were frozen, the hood didn't want to release and the wipers were frozen and now are screwed up. Hopefully I can just tighten them a bit more...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, Chris has been getting around this year. :thumbup:



No sh!t. 

LOL @ Cathy...smoking hot. :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Less than 600 miles since full resto 5 years ago. This thing is _clean_, and it makes awesome sounds. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 1975 Norton Commando 850






crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, Chris has been getting around this year. :thumbup:


:sly:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, Chris has been getting around this year. :thumbup:


hot.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The 16V and the Slegato are now officially hibernating for the winter. The 16V had been outside for a couple of months and apparently got delusions of being a red car. The battery didn't have enough juice to start, the door handles were frozen, the hood didn't want to release and the wipers were frozen and now are screwed up. Hopefully I can just tighten them a bit more...


Oh, and they have to share their space with a big orange thing.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> Actually, that sounds interesting... details?
> 
> :laugh::beer:


Excuse my lack on knowledge of real technical terms - 

So my car is idling at 4k rpm the other day, and I totally don't understand why, as I don't have as I don't truly know my car as well as I'd like to. I let it run for a moment, looking in the engine bay, looking at the throttle linkage. Everything looks to be where I thought it should be, so I keep looking. I notice that letting it run, a bit of smoke arises from the driver's side part of the engine block. 

I decide to investigate, and pull the rubber intake boot off of the intake manifold so I can get a better look at the engine down below. I look at the manifold quickly, and in the butterfly gate there, the smaller of the two gates has an acorn jammed into it. I immediately start laughing at my own stupidity, and dig it out and make sure the gate isn't bent at all, and it's not. I'm still not totally sure how it got there, but am definitely going to be checking things like this in the near future. 

And it turns out the smoke was just oil I had forgotten that I spilled a bit of. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Less than 600 miles since full resto 5 years ago. This thing is _clean_, and it makes awesome sounds. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 1975 Norton Commando 850


Is it wrong, Marc, to perhaps say that I would kill you and burn your Sciroccos to hide the evidence if it meant driving that Norton home? Is it?

 :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Joe :laugh: Awesome Norton Marc! :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, well, I got to see some fabulous winter beaters this weekend and the visitors have cleared out. We had fun! I expect Lynne is nearly home by now, and Daun will head on from there. Chris has some serious hauling to do in his winterbeater 5 series, but there was more than ample soot around here. Sadly, I am still dieseless.  On the plus side, I just "modded" my new fake Christmas tree with a hacksaw, and installed the sweet purple garland I got at Wallyworld. :thumbup: Now to finish cleaning up the basement. It never seems to get done somehow.


I got home at around 5:30. We drove through a blizzard in London. It took us an hour to get through there. Then crossing the border was NOT fun at all. Apparently it looks bad to be in a car that doesn't belong to you, with someone who isn't related to you, to see friends you met online. It was so awful. We didn't get pulled over but I mean they did search through all our stuff and every thing so whatever. 

I don't know if Daun ever got home. Last I talked to him traffic was stopped in N Ohio. That was hours ago and I am hoping he made it home by now.

Had a GREAT weekend with Cathy, Daun, and Chris! Can't wait to get together again. Sorry all the rest of you missed it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I got home at around 5:30. We drove through a blizzard in London. It took us an hour to get through there. Then crossing the border was NOT fun at all. Apparently it looks bad to be in a car that doesn't belong to you, with someone who isn't related to you, to see friends you met online. It was so awful. We didn't get pulled over but I mean they did search through all our stuff and every thing so whatever.
> 
> I don't know if Daun ever got home. Last I talked to him traffic was stopped in N Ohio. That was hours ago and I am hoping he made it home by now.
> 
> Had a GREAT weekend with Cathy, Daun, and Chris! Can't wait to get together again. Sorry all the rest of you missed it.


I feel SO bad that you guys had such an episode at the border. Your Customs is so rediculous sometimes, and then other times they'll let you right through. It's since 911, it used to be much less randomly stupid. You'll go through 10 times now where they just say "go ahead" most likely. I'll try to get pictures up tonight. We got about an inch of snow here, but some areas really got hit. I guess Adam had a good tome up North sledding, but his drive sucked too. Hope Daun made it okay. Chris, are you home or iPhone posting? Oh, and Lynne and Daun? London has its first school closure for snow today. Might have been even worse tha n it was if you'd have been here a day later, and there's more coming. Not optimistic about flying this afternoon.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is it wrong, Marc, to perhaps say that I would kill you and burn your Sciroccos to hide the evidence if it meant driving that Norton home? Is it?
> 
> :wave:


It is wrong, very wrong. :wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I am home. The drive was uneventful. There wasn't even a line at the border, and the (European immigrant) customs agent didn't even ask me what I was doing, just what my citizenship was and if the car was mine.

Pics to prove it did happen:









And since the Bug couldn't be there...











So yeah, thanks again to Cathy and family for being the gracious hosts that they are.:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I feel SO bad that you guys had such an episode at the border.


The f*cking border nazis need to go to the island with Brown. The guy was a complete a**wipe. Mind you if I was legally married then this whole thing would have been a non-event. This is the kinda sh*t that makes my blood boil.

But I finally made it home around 11:00 last night. At about Bluffton the road surface turned to black ice with cars off the road everywhere. I managed to stay on the blacktop but traffic came to a halt in the middle of nowhere for an hour plus. I was SOOO ready to be out of the car by the time I got home, only to not be able to fall asleep. Ended up moving to the couch. Or should I say edge of the couch since I was having a tough time moving the dog.

Looking forward to seeing the pics Cathy. It was an awesome time (trip home excluded) and I can't wait for the next get-together. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It is wrong, very wrong. :wave:


Sometimes I take it too far. :what: 

Sorry, Marc. Damn motorcycles!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> ...so my car is idling at 4k rpm the other day... I let it run for a moment, looking in the engine bay, looking at the throttle linkage. Everything looks to be where I thought it should be, so I keep looking.
> 
> ...I pull the rubber intake boot off of the intake manifold so I can get a better look at the engine down below. I look at the manifold quickly, and in the butterfly gate there, the smaller of the two gates has an acorn jammed into it.


So, lemme see if I have this right; there was an acorn jammed in the primary (smaller) throttle body butterfly plate? Wow. I mean... just wow.

The intake is basically "sealed"; that is to say, everything that goes into it (hopefully just air) has to go through a filter to get there. So it's a really curious question as to how the acorn got in there to begin with, any decent air filter should be restricting allowable throughput to a MUCH smaller contaminant size...

If I was you I'd pull the A/F and see if some fuzzy rodent chewed a hole in it. Other than that I can't think of any passage large enough to get an acorn through. But one did... somehow.

You should bring the acorn to Cincy next year; enter it for the "Carnage" award. Not that any significant damage resulted, but it's an odd enough occurance ya oughta at least get an "Honorable Mention" (albeit by Cincy standards... "honorable" is a rather vague term).

And I'm wondering WHY a squirrel would stash a nut in your engine bay, sounds like maybe a conspiracy or some kinda Commie plot. Do the squirrels in your area have red tails?

:laugh:

In any case, I bet he was pissed off when you drove away, "Oh man, there goes next week's afternoon snack stash..."

:laugh::laugh: :beer::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It is wrong, very wrong. :wave:



Hmm... I think mebbe we should take a poll on this one, the "wrong" vs. "not wrong" -ness of going to possibly "extreme" measures to possess the Norton.


Hell, I'm not really all that into motorcycles. But oh man... that is a pretty bike.

There needs to be an icon for "drooling".

:beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

^^ That cobra is cool, but I hope its a replica. I'm kinda a purist in that manner.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> So, lemme see if I have this right; there was an acorn jammed in the primary (smaller) throttle body butterfly plate? Wow. I mean... just wow.
> 
> The intake is basically "sealed"; that is to say, everything that goes into it (hopefully just air) has to go through a filter to get there. So it's a really curious question as to how the acorn got in there to begin with, any decent air filter should be restricting allowable throughput to a MUCH smaller contaminant size...
> 
> ...


I don't know how it got in there. I checked everything, there's no hole in the filter, the filter was sitting tight up against all the edges of the airbox. :screwy:

I'm just glad it didn't do the damage that it had the potential to do.

But yes, I blame communist squirrels first and foremost.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

That squirrel must have had a Scirocco too. How else would he know that it would still be sitting there when he came back for the nut?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> That squirrel must have had a Scirocco too. How else would he know that it would still be sitting there when he came back for the nut?


It's possibly mice that stashed it there, and how it got by is a mystery. We had a diesel that had so many nuts stashed n the airbox that the car wouldn't start. In other news, the fail-fest continues, and my bug is still sick.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Less than 600 miles since full resto 5 years ago. This thing is _clean_, and it makes awesome sounds. :thumbup::beer:






scirocco*joe said:


> Is it wrong, Marc, to perhaps say that I would kill you and burn your Sciroccos to hide the evidence if it meant driving that Norton home? Is it?


Joe... I'll help. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> It's possibly mice that stashed it there, and how it got by is a mystery. We had a diesel that had so many nuts stashed n the airbox that the car wouldn't start. In other news, the fail-fest continues, and my bug is still sick.




Any word on the cause yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Joe... I'll help. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Sorry Marc... I _really_ like British bikes. 

Enough that I like to pretend my rice rocket runs off fish 'n chips.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Sorry Marc... I _really_ like British bikes.
> 
> Enough that I like to pretend my rice rocket runs off fish 'n chips.



I hear ya...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I like all of those things up there.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I like all of those things up there.



Someone really should sig ^ that. :laugh: "Hi, I'm 18 I swear. Wanna ****?" 

Love the bikes tho; I've been toying with the idea again for the past year and am jealous of those on here that already have some nice stuff.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... I think mebbe we should take a poll on this one, the "wrong" vs. "not wrong" -ness of going to possibly "extreme" measures to possess the Norton.
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm not really all that into motorcycles. But oh man... that is a pretty bike.
> ...



Go visit these guys. They'll hook you up! 

Colorado Norton Works


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Joe... I'll help. :thumbup:


Me too, pretty sure I can slip both Roccos out of the shop before the fire really gets going.....:laugh: Now where's Chris, he's good at getting things cooking....

And about knowing what's wrong with the bug, well, sort of, maybe. She won't start.  I feel like a teenager always having to borrow a car with restrictions attached. And Denny's snow tires suck (something about the circuit track), as does the general "feel" of the SpeedThree. Feedback is just not the same. I think the Boxster might like the snow, whatcha think? I need a winterbeater!!!!

Marc, that is a sexy new toy, gonna put those spikey ice tires on it so you don't have to wait??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

That Cobra is


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Me too, pretty sure I can slip both Roccos out of the shop before the fire really gets going.....:laugh: Now where's Chris, he's good at getting things cooking....
> 
> And about knowing what's wrong with the bug, well, sort of, maybe. She won't start.  I feel like a teenager always having to borrow a car with restrictions attached. And Denny's snow tires suck (something about the circuit track), as does the general "feel" of the SpeedThree. Feedback is just not the same. I think the Boxster might like the snow, whatcha think? I need a winterbeater!!!!


The fail fest seems contagious. Every time I turn around some thing isn't going the way it should have. I think you should drive the Boxster, it's sitting hidden in the shop. So not fair to it. My last chance to drive Scirocco's was ended last night with the falling of our first real snow fall. The roads were a slippery mess around 11pm. Tonight, back to work for what should be a pretty boring night.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> The fail fest seems contagious. Every time I turn around some thing isn't going the way it should have. I think you should drive the Boxster, it's sitting hidden in the shop. So not fair to it. My last chance to drive Scirocco's was ended last night with the falling of our first real snow fall. The roads were a slippery mess around 11pm. Tonight, back to work for what should be a pretty boring night.


Well, this should cheer you up! I have some pictars from the weekend!

So I invited some people down for this event:










I even got my Christmas tree for the occasion!










And we had fun of course. Daun tried on a goofy hat, and I'm all about goofy hats ya know! Don't we look sexy? :laugh:










We all got lined up and tore up the track for a bunch of laps:



















And then we went for a group adventure to "the Unique World of Princess Automotive", and for some reason it took my son and Daun a LOT longer to get there than us.  Something about the POS Jetta, a drag race, and a crash.  We ate some dinner, and went to a club to watch JediLynne break dance. Sorry it's so blurry, but it was hard to capture on camera....










I get pretty intense about bowling (not really):











And in this picture I look like I know what I'm doing, which I do not:











Note the frequency of the number 53 in this score sheet!! ( we all used code names; I selected my stripper name from Facebook, "Amber Stargate" )










Thanks to Chris for the pics of the mighty winter beaters, and it became winter here after everyone left. Sounds like the drive home was an adventure, so thanks for coming up here to those who made it!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> That Cobra is


That's not a Cobra, sorry. A real Cobra is an unrefined and under engineered idea that worked out extremely well... and fo' sho' does NOT have carbon-fiber cosmetics, what looks like turbo plumbing, or anything even close to silicone based engine management.

Somebody said something about, "purist" and I must agree. THIS car is what it is... but it is NOT a Cobra. It is new, and may be "better" in a quantitative sense ("faster", "more G's") but it is NOT a Cobra and thus must be something else.

That is all.

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

oh crap... did I kill the thread?

:facepalm:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eistreiber said:


> oh crap... did I kill the thread?
> 
> :facepalm:


no :laugh:

:wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> oh crap... did I kill the thread?
> 
> :facepalm:


Yes. How dare you, Karl? :bs:

:laugh:

In other news, I saw a school bus just now that was #53.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

My school bus in grade school was #35...... 

Not sure what that means.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

it means they got it backwards of course!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


>


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, one good thing has happened to day and that is Mike has passed his check ride on the DC-9 so at least that was not part of the fail fest. I have officially timed out of school though for the remainder of the quarter, which sucks, so that kinda adds to the fail fest. And to also add to that work has virtually disappeared, the projects are over and so I'm down to one day a week. 

In other news (and along the same lines) when I was leaving school today I saw that the owner of a pretty white 8V was leaving. In the salt, in the snow. The poor little car is rust free from out west and it's being driven here. I talked to him a few months ago about the car and he ignored my advice as it was but still, SALT!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> My school bus in grade school was #35......
> 
> Not sure what that means.


It means you have a good memory! And in school related news, our school temp was below 50* on the third floor, and yesterday when they tried to "fix" the heat, it produced a lovely waterfall through the drywall in the theatre room's ceiling. All this when our principal was hosting a bunch of dignitaries from the board office. I LOVE it!!! :laugh: I have the bug home, and I went flying yesterday. Things should be going well, but family is making me nuts.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Things keep falling off my stupid car!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Things keep falling off my stupid car!


"Car Gods, please make my Scirocco the same as my 914" :laugh::wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> "Car Gods, please make my Scirocco the same as my 914" :laugh::wave:


Hey! Nothing's fallen off the 914 in a long while!

...nothing's been put back on either.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Look at how clean and rust-free that window channel is though!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Look at how clean and rust-free that window channel is though!


Ya can't see the holes in the bottom corners!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Look at how clean and rust-free that window channel is though!


It never snows in Toronto.opcorn:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> My school bus in grade school was #35......
> 
> Not sure what that means.



hmm... are you perhaps dylsexic?

:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> hmm... are you perhaps dylsexic?
> 
> :laugh:


Not that wonk of...  

So, Erin and I are heading out to Las Vegas on Friday to visit with her Father and his wife. We'll be there through Monday. Anything we should do? Other than drive a Ferrari F430 Scuderia around the Las Vegas Motor Speedway (which I have an appointment to do on Saturday).

:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Not that wonk of...
> 
> So, Erin and I are heading out to Las Vegas on Friday to visit with her Father and his wife. We'll be there through Monday. Anything we should do? Other than drive a Ferrari F430 Scuderia around the Las Vegas Motor Speedway (which I have an appointment to do on Saturday).
> 
> :thumbup:



aaaaaaahh, i see what you did there (took me a couple reads:banghead

and, you lucky bastard.




painted the festi's rear bumper- looks soooooooo much better than that faded grey plastic crap. just gotta get to the front bumper and the rocker panels and that guy will be set for a while. except for the soon to be necessary timing belt, and impending oil change


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> So, Erin and I are heading out to Las Vegas on Friday to visit with her Father and his wife. We'll be there through Monday. Anything we should do? Other than drive a Ferrari F430 Scuderia around the Las Vegas Motor Speedway (which I have an appointment to do on Saturday).
> 
> :thumbup:


Céline Dion? :laugh:

Have fun and buy a rust free mk1 Scirocco.:thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Not that wonk of...
> 
> So, Erin and I are heading out to Las Vegas on Friday to visit with her Father and his wife. We'll be there through Monday. Anything we should do? Other than drive a Ferrari F430 Scuderia around the Las Vegas Motor Speedway (which I have an appointment to do on Saturday).
> 
> :thumbup:



You lucky dog! I love Vegas. Pity that Amber hates it so much. 

Have you been there before? Lots of great shopping, but you're so close to NYC that it probably doesn't matter too much. Great restaurants and buffets. Craftsteak in the MGM Grand is one of my favorites. Don't pass up the buffet at the Bellagio or the Wynn. Both are amazing. The Wynn buffet is a bit up there in price but completely worth it. Some cool stuff to do for free is the Sirens of TI show in front of Treasure Island. Freemont Street is cool too. It'll cost ya a bus ticket, but it's pretty cool, especially at night. If you like thrill rides, Insanity at the Stratosphere and the roller coasters at the Sahara and New York New York are worth a stop. There's a lot of things I'm probably forgetting, but you'll have no trouble finding lots of amazing stuff to do.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> hmm... are you perhaps dylsexic?
> 
> :laugh:


The girl who booked my appointment for my ETest was, and I admired her for doing what was surely a difficult task. She asked me several times to repeat numbers to be sure that she had them right. In other news...Joe? I am jealous. What do I have to look forward to? A big weekend snow storm.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish I had a snowstorm to look forward to...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I wish I had a snowstorm to look forward to...


 Really? 

Two hours west of Toronto:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Really?
> 
> Two hours west of Toronto:


 Hell yeah! I want to go drifting in some empty parking lots...


----------



## dammit chris (Jun 6, 2010)

*am i cosidered a vw trader?!?!*

well i think that i am a trader now. reason being ive been driving a kia (SAAB 900 SE) and now im about to buy a VW JETTA GLX VR6 i feel so bad now that ive given up my rocco roots.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> I have officially timed out of school though for the remainder of the quarter, which sucks, so that kinda adds to the fail fest.


 What the hell happened???? 



jedilynne said:


> In other news (and along the same lines) when I was leaving school today I saw that the owner of a pretty white 8V was leaving. In the salt, in the snow. The poor little car is rust free from out west and it's being driven here. I talked to him a few months ago about the car and he ignored my advice as it was but still, SALT!


 This makes me sad. :facepalm:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

dammit chris said:


> well i think that i am a trader now. reason being ive been driving a kia (SAAB 900 SE) and now im about to buy a VW JETTA GLX VR6 i feel so bad now that ive given up my rocco roots.


 You still **could** have a 'rocco.  Ok, the Jetta would be more practical at this point but.... I need some hangar space.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I have the bug home, and I went flying yesterday. Things should be going well, but family is making me nuts.


 Two out of three ain't bad though is it? Is the Bug still starting ok? And be glad you got to go flying, haven't had that opportunity around here. I'm gonna have a look at the forecast for tomorrow, I'd LOVE to get something out of the hangar but I may have other committments.  

And in other news, the bathroom part of the project is nearing completion. We'll hold off on the flooring / trim 'til we do the dining room / kitchen, but it's a far cry from before. 

:thumbup: for a computer terminal at the stealership!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... I have the bug home, and I went flying yesterday. Things should be going well ...


 Was that you?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Was that you?


 I...don't...know... I AM ON DIALUP!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

But I drove the bug AND flew today. Both started nicely in the -11*C temps. One has heated seats! :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

LoL! Great vid Marc...instantly reminded me of this classic:





 
:laugh: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I wish I had a snowstorm to look forward to...


 dont say things like that, please. i like snow but only when i know all i have to do is play in it, instead of moving it around. of course it is a great excuse to flog the crap out of someone elses perfectly decent truck:thumbup: 

but i never get to do that anymore, i just get to clean off cars and move them around in circles so some other guy can do all of that. :thumbdown:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> LoL! Great vid Marc...instantly reminded me of this classic:
> 
> :laugh: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I...don't...know... I AM ON DIALUP!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


 
Oops... 

But dang, those Merlin motors must be awesome to hear in real life. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Oops...
> 
> But dang, those Merlin motors must be awesome to hear in real life. :thumbup:


 they are AWESOME  ... have had the pleasure at a few Airshows


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hell yeah! I want to go drifting in some empty parking lots...


 winter's non existent here so far but i have tread this year :biggrinsanta:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

We got about an inch of snow last night, I had to brush it off the car to leave this afternoon. It is almost melted now, since it got to 36 out. They are calling for snow this weekend though


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

it was 60º out today.... dropping to 20º tomorrow  

:snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> We got about an inch of snow last night, I had to brush it off the car to leave this afternoon. It is almost melted now, since it got to 36 out. They are calling for snow this weekend though


 They can't weem to figure out WHAT we are getting in the next few days. We're going to be annoyingly on that cusp between rain and snow, with freezing rain as another option. Sounds like it'[s gonna be yucky. Or not. :screwy:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

jedilynne said:


> We got about an inch of snow last night, I had to brush it off the car to leave this afternoon. It is almost melted now, since it got to 36 out. They are calling for snow this weekend though


 Yeah, we're supposed to get hammered tomorrow. 8-12" of snow and 25-30 mph gusts of wind. Then, Sunday, it's not supposed to get above 3-5 degrees. :banghead: 

I love snow but hate the bitter cold.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

SHoot me now. I just cannot have any chunk of time that can be predictable. EVER. Tolerance levels are REAL low, due, in no small part to sleep disruptions.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

punchbug said:


> SHoot me now. I just cannot have any chunk of time that can be predictable. EVER. Tolerance levels are REAL low, due, in no small part to sleep disruptions.


 sorry to hear that. just breathe - as usual, things will all turn out okay in the end. :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> SHoot me now.


 That's what they want to do to me at work right now...I've had 2 Red Bull's :laugh: 

Muhahahahaha!!! :biggrinsanta:  :what: opcorn: :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> sorry to hear that. just breathe - as usual, things will all turn out okay in the end. :wave:


 Nope. As usual things will turn out all messed up. Or at least unpredictable.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I know nothing...I'm gonna get a Christmas tree tomorrow and possibly wash my car. 

Not sure about any of the following:

I might be heading out to St. George Utah in the next couple weeks to bring back a '06 GTi with 1500 miles on it to sell, but more importantly maybe the Cessna 150 or possibly a Piper cub as well.

Wish me luck; it probably won't happen. But we shall see, 

Dear Santa....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

veetarded said:


> Not sure about any of the following:
> 
> I might be heading out to St. George Utah in the next couple weeks to bring back a '06 GTi with 1500 miles on it to sell, but more importantly maybe the Cessna 150 or possibly a Piper cub as well.
> 
> Wish me luck; it probably won't happen. But we shall see,


 the C-150 and Piper Cub are both Great airplanes, I've flown both  ... hopefully you'll get one or both of them :grinsanta: 

:wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just watched Tokyo Zombie. So funny. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Oops...
> 
> But dang, those Merlin motors must be awesome to hear in real life. :thumbup:


 I can't believe you haven't heard them! They sound fabulous, and I consider myself lucky since I often hear four overhead at closely matched rpms. The "beat resonance" is amazing. As for flying, today was supposed to be a mix of sun and clouds, but so far looks to be 400 ft ceilings and mist. Normally that would go away, but looks like it may hang around till late in the day for some reason. Hard to get motivated.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Good morning everyone. I took a couple of pictures of the Christmas decorations at work and I thought I'd share them with you all. 

This is what I see when I'm not staring at a grill: 









and this is the view from the front door: 









:grinsanta:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

veetarded said:


> I know nothing...I'm gonna get a Christmas tree tomorrow and possibly wash my car.
> 
> Not sure about any of the following:
> 
> ...


 Good Luck 
:thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, spent almost hrs out there trying to clear my driveway with the lawn tractor mounted snow blower, I made one pass up and back, 2 hrs to break the first path.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Amber was scheduled today, but I told her that her managers are nuts if they want here there all day. They called this morning and said they're closed.  

I was gonna go and have some fun in some parking lots today, but with the wind and mind-numbing cold, I'm thinking twice about that. Here's to a lazy day inside. :beer: 




















Winter mode:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm SO happy it's only raining here!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Furnace is out, FEH!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

No furnace??? THAT sucks! We still have no storm, and it's a crapshoot as to what we will get. But I'd sure like heat, thank you very much!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Yep no furnace, bad control board and bad pressure switch, I'm batting 1000.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm SO happy it's only raining here!


 
...uh, yeah. Get used to that sh*t. I've spent a few years living in Portland and Eugene.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nataku said:


> Amber was scheduled today, but I told her that her managers are nuts if they want here there all day. They called this morning and said they're closed.
> 
> I was gonna go and have some fun in some parking lots today, but with the wind and mind-numbing cold, I'm thinking twice about that. Here's to a lazy day inside. :beer:
> 
> ...


 
Can I park my car on your roof?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ :laugh: 




tmechanic said:


> Furnace is out, FEH!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


 :banghead: 

Stay as warm as possible! Hope you get it fixed ASAP!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Can I park my car on your roof?


 Not with those studs.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm SO happy it's only raining here!


 :laugh: 






 



TheTimob said:


> Can I park my car on your roof?


 White car on a white roof: Stealth Status.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm SO happy it's only raining here!


 same here. at first they were saying snow, now its just raining and warmer now (@11:00pm) than its been all day 



Chris16vRocco said:


> I just watched Tokyo Zombie. So funny. :laugh:


 interesting.... i was really skeptical of zombie flicks for a long time but ive been watching more lately and cant believe what ive been missing:thumbup: 



matt.e. said:


> Good morning everyone. I took a couple of pictures of the Christmas decorations at work and I thought I'd share them with you all.
> 
> This is what I see when I'm not staring at a grill:
> 
> ...


 awesome, that place looks pretty cool. especially all dressed up in the christmas gear. 




also, i have an 01 jetta 1.8t at work that was traded in recently. well, since im the "volkswagen guy" it has become my job to sell it. despite the fact that im a tech, not a salesman and that i dont have all the info i need. 

i will start a proper thread in the appropriate forum when i get pics and the carfax report i asked for but it has a pretty good solid body, a little damage on the hood, fogged up headlights and a broken timing belt (im told) interior looks good, auto trans, clean titlel $1200 as is. decent 5-spoke mk4 alloys (no center caps) if anyone is interested. i know if it was a manulal trans car it would be worth more, but they want it gone yesterday. 

just saying...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

First off: Sorry to hear that Brian is having a 'Bah-Humbug' time. Get yer dang heater fixed man, we can't have you freezing on us. 'Til then drink warm beer. :biggrinsanta:

So then. Today was actually kinda fun, after waiting half the day for a phone call to get a part from my machinist I said screw it, we needed to go get a tree today. You know how that goes, right? The instant I get to my bud Joe's place (10 acre xmas tree farm, among other things) the call comes in. Typical crap. I won't bore you with the details but suffice to say I drove out of my way with a tree tied to the roof of my (wife's ) car only to arrive at other delays.

Here's the good part: Got the tree (and the part) home I had time to set the tree up in the base before we piled everyone back in the car to go to a HUGE Christmas party at my wife's church ( I guess that makes it my church too, but I don't typically go). Great time and the kids had a blast; I'll upload a few pics tomorrow; it's waaaay past beer:30. 

Car did not get washed, but it'll still be 80° tomorrow. 

Here is a cool clip for everyone:





 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

matt.e. said:


> Good morning everyone. I took a couple of pictures of the Christmas decorations at work and I thought I'd share them with you all.
> 
> and this is the view from the front door:
> 
> ...


 
Love it! 50's diners are awesome! Next time we're in Calif. we'll have to stop in!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Love it! 50's diners are awesome! Next time we're in Calif. we'll have to stop in!


 Yeah, it does look cool...if I redo my kitchen, it may end up like that. And that sneaky Timob, always trying to stealth around in that white car! If he parked on a roof this time of year, he'd better have a Santa suit on I'd say. Hmmm, I wonder if a Scirocco would be more cost effective than a herd of reindeer for the jolly old gent? They DO hold a lot!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, it does look cool...if I redo my kitchen, it may end up like that. And that sneaky Timob, always trying to stealth around in that white car! If he parked on a roof this time of year, he'd better have a Santa suit on I'd say. Hmmm, I wonder if a Scirocco would be more cost effective than a herd of reindeer for the jolly old gent? They DO hold a lot!:biggrinsanta:


 but all his funds are tied up in training the reindeer... and you know what the market for used, trained, flying reindeer is especially with high mileage 

of course the reindeer could just pull the scirocco, probably wouldnt fly any faster but it would sound good 

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

WX report from southwest Ohio: rain started last night (while I was getting absolutely SMASHED with The Mad Bastard & a few other Scirocco-folk, thank God for DDs), then changed to snow around 5 AM. Currently perhaps an inch on the ground with flurries. Gonna try and get the snows on the Jetta tomorrow, right after getting them mounted to rims that will actually FIT the Jetta. 

Hoping Chicago isn't TOO big of a mess late-week.... 

Currently mooching internet at the airport since we have none at the "house." FBO is closed, but I have a key - and Brad needed to remote into one of his servers at work to fix an issue.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> ...and the wipers were frozen and now are screwed up. Hopefully I can just tighten them a bit more...


 :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Fix them properly. Remove the wiper arms and CLEAN THE SPLINES on the mechanism. THEN reinstall and tighten to a non-crazy value. 

I've been running across more and more Sciroccos (including one of mine) that people keep tightening the arms down. This works for awhile, but eventually the hole in the arm wallows out enough that NO amount of tightening will keep the arm from moving. 

/rant.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Metrodome roof collapsed this morning.....unbelievable.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAyLX2hY7E0


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

unbelievable indeed. thats pretty good footage. 


somebodies got a huuuuuuge mess to clean up, i do not envy them


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I heard about that! Crazy stuff!!!! So far we are just on the rain side of things, but it's supposed to get colder soon. I've been doing Christmas cards, and bugging my cat. A good dull day for that stuff.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Don't worry, I wasn't going to torque the hell out of them. Just torque them to spec and see how they are and maybe a *little* over. But otherwise, I will take them off and see it they are still good.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*metrodome roof*

You'd think they'd have taken snow into consideration, what with it being in Minnesota and all.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I know, right? Hmmm - let's built a giant inflatable stadium right in the middle of Minnesota!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nataku said:


> The Metrodome roof collapsed this morning.....unbelievable....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAyLX2hY7E0


 Heh heh heh. I parked on your roof.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

As promised, a few shots from yesterday.

Joe and I after cutting down the tree (notice how helpful my kid is):










Joe's sister takes care of the horses and llamas (Dali-llama, Pajama-llama and Barack O-llama :laugh:





































And a few from the church thing:














































:biggrinsanta: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Joe's sister takes care of the horses and llamas (Dali-llama, Pajama-llama and Barack O-llama :laugh:


 
The llama's facial expression cracks me up in this one. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> As promised, a few shots from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Llama. :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
qft fo sho 




i lost my keys. id retrace my steps but i only remember a small percentage of them. checked the usual and strange places i tend to leave my keys (they're not in the oven, yet...) but nothing. tomorrows gonna be a long day, luckily i have a spare for the car and for my toolboxes, and my parents will be home by the time i get back from work, but this is driving me absolutely nuts.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I heard about that! Crazy stuff!!!! So far we are just on the rain side of things, but it's supposed to get colder soon. I've been doing Christmas cards, and bugging my cat. A good dull day for that stuff.


 70 degrees and sunny in Las Vegas today. I'm up $8 overall, or as my father in law would say, "back to broke." But I bought new sunglasses, so I guess I'm down.  

Spent 13 laps in a Ferrari F430 yesterday at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Pictures to come. But needless to say, I'm changed for life. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Spent 13 laps in a Ferrari F430 yesterday at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Pictures to come. But needless to say, I'm changed for life. :laugh: :thumbup:


 That will certainly do it. Good stuff dude. Fun track too. :thumbup:

...Little Kev has pneumonia. I no go work tomorrow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Spent 13 laps in a Ferrari F430 yesterday at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Pictures to come. But needless to say, I'm changed for life. :laugh: :thumbup:


 Damn you, Joe... 

I tried really hard to get a few friends to go to Vegas with me this fall, but the opportunity never materialized. 

So, in the end, I took a total of two vacation days and one sick day in all of 2010. I think I may be going insane...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> That will certainly do it. Good stuff dude. Fun track too. :thumbup:
> 
> ...Little Kev has pneumonia. I no go work tomorrow.


 Damn dude, not cool.:thumbdown: 

Hope he feels better soon. 

He got it from your Llama....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Spent 13 laps in a Ferrari F430 yesterday at Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Pictures to come. But needless to say, I'm changed for life. :laugh: :thumbup:


 
Of course you are, you own a green MkI. Just sayin'. ( that's SO cool Joe, can't wait to see the pics!) 




woody16v said:


> qft fo sho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT sucks! I lost mine once for the bug, and the parts alone to rekey the car were insane...I had them on order, just about to put them in ( on the assumption that they had been stolen*) when I moved some posters at work and found them. GL coping without them! 

* when was the last time a vehicle was stolen from my workplace? Oh, last week, but there were two taken that day  


@veetarded, sick kids are so pitiful, give lots of hugs and he'll be on the mend soon. Nice llamas BTW!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Nataku said:


> Love it! 50's diners are awesome! Next time we're in Calif. we'll have to stop in!


 Anytime! For that matter, any Scirocco owner is invited in for a burger and a shake whenever they are passing through San Luis Obispo.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*San Luis Obispo...*

...home of Music Man guitars. I'll take a burger, fries, and an Albert Lee with the three P90's.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: hi every buddy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the boy Will, hope he gets better soon. 

Still no furnace, one more quick easy try, if that isn't it I'm just getting a new furnace. 
The stove does amazingly well, it was -14 when I climbed into my truck this morning and my house was still at 59 deg.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey folks! My oil pressure buzzer is going off even though the oil level is at the right point - any trouble shooting advice?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

mickeyb said:


> ...home of Music Man guitars. I'll take a burger, fries, and an Albert Lee with the three P90's.


 I've known a couple of people who've worked for Music Man making guitars and I had the pleasure of making Ernie Ball guitar strings for three weeks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nataku said:


>


 And this hit us late yesterday, but had warmed up and was just rained. It poured like hell and still raining lightly now. If it had been snow, we would be buried.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Don't worry, I wasn't going to torque the hell out of them. Just torque them to spec and see how they are and maybe a *little* over. But otherwise, I will take them off and see it they are still good.


 The way they fail they MUST be removed to fix - DO NOT JUST TORQUE THEM as it does NO good, other than to wallow out the hole. Take the extra two minutes and fix it correctly. 

Sorry, this has been a sore point with me as of late.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Hey folks! My oil pressure buzzer is going off even though the oil level is at the right point - any trouble shooting advice?


 Well my first thought is that you might actually NOT have oil pressure? Just sayin'.... 

Then again, it is 25+ year old wiring, so the next most likely culprit is the little oil pressure control unit "L" board on the back of the instrument cluster.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> The way they fail they MUST be removed to fix - DO NOT JUST TORQUE THEM as it does NO good, other than to wallow out the hole. Take the extra two minutes and fix it correctly.
> 
> Sorry, this has been a sore point with me as of late.


 Relax Daun!  I did take them off. The driver's splines were caked with crap and came right off with a dental pick. The passenger side was a bit worse, and I found rust, damnit, in the depression for the wiper shaft. So now I have something else on the list for this winter.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> Well my first thought is that you might actually NOT have oil pressure? Just sayin'....
> 
> Then again, it is 25+ year old wiring, so the next most likely culprit is the little oil pressure control unit "L" board on the back of the instrument cluster.


 I'm not sure I understand your first sentiment - let me explain exactly what's happening, it seems weird to me. 

The car idles fine. The oil pressure light does not come on, there is no buzzing alarm. Revving the car to a bit past 2k rpm makes the buzzing/alarm go off, and it continues to go off until turning the car off. Restarting it and letting it idle there is, again, no alarm.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

sounds like the high pressure sending unit is bad


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

A couple of my coworkers drew this for me: 










Note important features: 

rockstar glasses 
fargo hat 
shorts on a cold day 
spiky tires from hell 
glenside pizza 
a duck 
and a "Honda is Better" sticker. My the guy who did that drives an RSX


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

It's missing 4 brik, a fents and a crub. 

EDIT for link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1585548-Hit-two-a-crub-and-2-fents-load-cam-knock


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: hi every buddy


 :wave: hi

F430 opcorn:

of course i would mention something like using an oversized washer & pushing the wiper arm even further down on the shaft to get even more uses out of the wiper, after cleaning out the splines of course :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like you got an awesome workspace Timbo!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOT!!!!!!!!!! 
I have heat again, and only cost me $1 worth of resistors and a $4 capacitor.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

My stove is rather amazing though, came home and it's 65 in the house, it's -21 outside.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Note important features:
> 
> rockstar glasses
> fargo hat
> ...


 Can't forget the Fargo hat! I remember when you came for Christmas and it was -5 below out. Amber couldn't believe you were wearing shorts! :laugh: 



veetarded said:


> It's missing 4 brik, a fents and a crub.
> 
> EDIT for link:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1585548-Hit-two-a-crub-and-2-fents-load-cam-knock


 :laugh: 



tmechanic said:


> WOOT!!!!!!!!!!
> I have heat again, and only cost me $1 worth of resistors and a $4 capacitor.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> My stove is rather amazing though, came home and it's 65 in the house, it's -21 outside.


 Excellent news! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> Can't forget the Fargo hat! I remember when you came for Christmas and it was -5 below out. Amber couldn't believe you were wearing shorts! :laugh:


 I just saw this pic and thought of you:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Oh yah, doncha know! :laugh: 

And here's a classic Christmas tune with some good old Swede/Norwegian accents for your listening and viewing enjoyment. The first minute or so of the video was exactly what Sunday morning was like for me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50IgzksUqpQ


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Fixeded that for ya bud. :beer:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

veetarded said:


> It's missing 4 brik, a fents and a crub.
> 
> EDIT for link:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1585548-Hit-two-a-crub-and-2-fents-load-cam-knock


 thank you.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

mr lee said:


> thank you.


 Thank me later dude. 

[video]http://www.pjtv.com/?cmd=mpg&mpid=174&load=4494[/video]


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Marquee tags are fun! :snowcool::snowcool::wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:biggrinsanta:*Blinking is fun too!!*:biggrinsanta:​


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:what::laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

How many of you would trade your scirocco for a running, strong E30 325i?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Jacob Matthew said:


> How many of you would trade your scirocco for a running, strong E30 325i?


 nope


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

mr lee said:


> nope


 What if your Scirocco was in better shape in terms of body, but a lot worse off mechanically?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*mr. lee*

notification for IM's is really slow for some reason so i will just post this hear good sir. 
i am assuming your o2 sensor is good and the correct one to use? 
in closed loop the ecu should be using the o2 sensor to tell it if its too lean or rich. 
watching your wideband will tell you which one and roughly how much. roughly. 
your ecu should be adjusting the mixture with closed loop option selected. i have noticed on mine it swings dramatically back and forth the mapping tables looking for the right mixture and trying to find stoich. im sure you already knew all this, i kind of forgot what the question was :laugh::beer: 


edit: its been a while since i have messed with mine, building a jeep right now so my car is on the back burner. i need to brush up a bit on stuff :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> What if your Scirocco was in better shape in terms of body, but a lot worse off mechanically?


 See above.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


> notification for IM's is really slow for some reason so i will just post this hear good sir.
> i am assuming your o2 sensor is good and the correct one to use?
> in closed loop the ecu should be using the o2 sensor to tell it if its too lean or rich.
> watching your wideband will tell you which one and roughly how much. roughly.
> ...


 
haha, right on. I'm going to do some digging and see what I can come up with. I'll hit you up with specific questions.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Jacob Matthew said:


> How many of you would trade your scirocco for a running, strong E30 325i?


 No, because the parts are going to be more expensive than VW parts when it comes time to fix things


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> How many of you would trade your scirocco for a running, strong E30 325i?





Jacob Matthew said:


> What if your Scirocco was in better shape in terms of body, but a lot worse off mechanically?


 No way, Jose. E30s are common, Sciroccos are not. The mechanical stuff is the easy part, a good condition body is hard to find.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> No way, Jose. E30s are common, Sciroccos are not. The mechanical stuff is the easy part, a good condition body is hard to find.


 True. My dilemma is that I'm not all that mechanically inclined. I mean, I know my way around the engine basically but I'm not so good at troubleshooting. 

I know the E30 won't be 100% reliable, but from my understanding it will be more reliable than my Scirocco, and I am going to need a good reliable car this summer. 

I think I just may have jumped into too big of a project, too early. Anyone in the market for a Tornado Red 16v?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> True. My dilemma is that I'm not all that mechanically inclined. I mean, I know my way around the engine basically but I'm not so good at troubleshooting.


 You gotta learn sometime. No time like the present, you know? I don't know that an e30 is any more (or any less FWIW) reliable than a Scirocco. With any older car, reliability will be heavily based on how well the car was taken care of previously. But, if you need to replace stuff on a BMW, new parts are going to be more expensive in many cases, and used parts likely will be as well.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You gotta learn sometime. No time like the present, you know? I don't know that an e30 is any more (or any less FWIW) reliable than a Scirocco. With any older car, reliability will be heavily based on how well the car was taken care of previously. But, if you need to replace stuff on a BMW, new parts are going to be more expensive in many cases, and used parts likely will be as well.


 Yeah, I do have to learn at some point, but I'm just not sure now is the right time... Learning is expensive!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Diff lock and snow tires and AWD.... Oh my!  

None of the cars are very happy when it's this cold though. Laura had trouble getting the Golf in reverse the other day, and today, she had to crawl in through the hatch as both doors were frozen shut. 

I spent about 30 minutes thawing the door of the Audi yesterday too. Fun stuff. 

Thankfully, before it got too crazy cold, I managed to swap the snows on the Golf as well. Good thing too, it would have sucked to do it in -18F wind chills!!! But damn, that little Diesel starts INSTANTLY if the block heater has been going for 30 minutes or so. 

Everyone else surviving the cold? 

Brendan


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

BMW parts tend to be a little more expensive, however availability of parts is much, much better. 
I can still get most of the sheet metal, and trim for My 73 2002 from the dealer, try that for anything pre-1992 in the VW lineup.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> How many of you would trade your scirocco for a running, strong E30 325i?


 owning both currently - it really comes down the the condition of both. 

but my guess is that an e30 that someone is willing to trade for a scirocco is probably not worth it, e30s are carrying a heavier price tag these days than most anything VW pre-98


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

DrFraserCrane said:


> owning both currently - it really comes down the the condition of both.
> 
> but my guess is that an e30 that someone is willing to trade for a scirocco is probably not worth it, e30s are carrying a heavier price tag these days than most anything VW pre-98


 I'm not technically trading - I'd sell the Scirocco and buy the E30 with some of my own savings and the money from the Scirocco. 

Edit: 1nsane, that 2002 is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

ah, in that case, Id just stick with the scirocco. e30s are no more 'reliable' than a scirocco is (like said on last page) 

it really comes down to the car. neither are a great choice if you have no inclination to work on them yourself, otherwise you will be tapping out bank accounts left and right.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Everyone else surviving the cold?
> 
> Brendan


 Yep, we're right in between the big mess in the London/Sarnia corridor and the mess in Niagara. Locally we have "normal winter". -10*C, a light covering of snow/ice mix. Pretty normal and nothing the winter buglet can't handle. Though she is back to her usual ways. Daun, did you leave any of those slick happy face stickers here? Gonna need to find me one....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Everyone else surviving the cold?


 


Eh, for the most part I am. The Volvo did something odd this morning. After sitting all day yesterday without being started and being outside in this cold weather (last night got down to -15 below air temp) it started with a very slow crank as usual, but the engine surged very noticeably for a couple seconds. Odd....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DrFraserCrane said:


> owning both currently - it really comes down the the condition of both.
> 
> but my guess is that an e30 that someone is willing to trade for a scirocco is probably not worth it, e30s are carrying a heavier price tag these days than most anything VW pre-98


 E30-318IS-Build 

I always liked the E30s.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

power went out at work tonight while i was trying to finish something up. looks like im going in for a bit in the morning (day off) so hopefully whoever inherits the job i was working on wont be cursing the day of my birth for leaving them such a mess to work on. 

then i get to take pics of the jetta im going to help them get rid of. mkIV parts car anybody?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Yeah, I do have to learn at some point, but I'm just not sure now is the right time... Learning is expensive!


 Learning to troubleshoot is learning to think accurately. 

The skill is rare, and thus worth whatever it costs you for tuition. It's not just about cars, good logical analytical thought is useful in many ways (caveat; redheads are immune and exceptions). 

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> BMW parts tend to be a little more expensive, however availability of parts is much, much better.
> I can still get most of the sheet metal, and trim for My 73 2002 from the dealer, try that for anything pre-1992 in the VW lineup.


 ...oh yeah? Well you can lick my hairy... oh, it's you. Nevermind. 

How ya doin'?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I'm not technically trading - I'd sell the Scirocco and buy the E30 with some of my own savings and the money from the Scirocco.
> 
> Edit: 1nsane, that 2002 is gorgeous. :thumbup:


 
heh... make me an offer. 

Just kidding. 


:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

The view from our room on the 33rd floor: 










A necessary pit stop: 










I could get used to this garage: 




























Where the business takes place: 










Me, about to take care of business. 










My father-in-law, right after his laps in the Aston Martin: 










Dusk racing. 



















Goddamn. Want to do it again. I might have to start racing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

scirocco*joe said:


> Goddamn. Want to do it again. I might have to start racing. :thumbup:


 Wow Joe, my invite musta gotten lost in the mail or something.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> The view from our room on the 33rd floor:


 Looks like the Venetian! We stayed there on our last trip to Vegas. Loved it! You should have gotten a couple pics of your facial expression after the race! Damn, what I'd do to own one of those. I see a red Gallardo driving around here quite a bit. What a gorgeous car....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks joe for posting these photos of your trip to Las Vegas :thumbup:  

only problem is now, I'm having 2nd thoughts about my next trip to cold Ohio next week ... 

:grinsanta: :snowcool: :biggrinsanta:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Thanks joe for posting these photos of your trip to Las Vegas :thumbup:
> 
> only problem is now, I'm having 2nd thoughts about my next trip to cold Ohio next week ...
> 
> :grinsanta: :snowcool: :biggrinsanta:


 I've always found the people in Ohio to be very warm. Not to mention they provide more than enough small dogs to pile on top of you for those chilly nights. Corgis in particular. And Joe, yeah, jealous. I have to go wake up the well chilled Bug, so that will be about the same as driving a Ferarri in the sunshine. Give or take.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> E30-318IS-Build
> 
> I always liked the E30s.


 so clean. makes me wish I had time/space/monies to do a full go-over of mine


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Bleh, I hope my car will forgive me for talking about replacing her. Every time I get frustrated with her, I say silly things I don't mean. 

I still love you, Gloria! I'm sorry for those hurtful words!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Wow Joe, my invite musta gotten lost in the mail or something.


 Wha....I could've sworn I mailed that invite off.  :biggrinsanta: 



Nataku said:


> Looks like the Venetian! We stayed there on our last trip to Vegas. Loved it! You should have gotten a couple pics of your facial expression after the race! Damn, what I'd do to own one of those. I see a red Gallardo driving around here quite a bit. What a gorgeous car....


 It's actually the Bellagio. But they're both Italian-inspired, so it is understandable. 

Vegas is very weird. Like living in a gigantic outdoor mall.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Me, about to take care of business.


 _Envy, it wears a blue polo shirt and lurks the chit-chat thread._ 

Looks like an awesome time. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Great pics, Joe. Looks like a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's actually the Bellagio. But they're both Italian-inspired, so it is understandable.
> 
> Vegas is very weird. Like living in a gigantic outdoor mall.


 
Cool, how did you like it? They had just opened when were there last.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*none*

I havent logged in for sooo long.Forgot what I was missing.Happy holidays to everyone!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

alteschule said:


> I havent logged in for sooo long.Forgot what I was missing.Happy holidays to everyone!!!


 Welcome back! How ya been???:wave:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Cool, how did you like it? They had just opened when were there last.


 It's rather nice. The suites are HUGE. We had two and a half baths....in our hotel room! But like I said, the place is a little weird. Fun time, regardless. 

In other news, I'm going to check out a garage rental tomorrow morning. Secure parking for the Mk1, storage for various sets of spare wheels and tools, and potentially only 5 or 6 blocks away from a potential house Erin and I are looking to purchase. Which is great, as the summer wheels for the Sportwagen just arrived... 










Nice and light, $550 shipped. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just posted this jetta for sale. :thumbup: 

being a mkIV its a decent parts car:laugh:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> In other news, I'm going to check out a garage rental tomorrow morning. Secure parking for the Mk1,


 Phew...glad Glenn will have a garage after all your hit and run problems with your red car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Me, about to take care of business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This needs another repost. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I'm not technically trading - I'd sell the Scirocco and buy the E30 with some of my own savings and the money from the Scirocco.
> 
> Edit: 1nsane, that 2002 is gorgeous. :thumbup:


 Just get both 









And a few more cars for mom and kids to drive (my driveway is a mess). My buddy just emailed me that there is a free 73 round tail 2002 shell in SC. Maybe it will fit in the garage next to the Scirocco  (nah...I'd be killed).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

petebee said:


> Phew...glad Glenn will have a garage after all your hit and run problems with your red car.


 It was a requirement for me. I had a potential space in a buddy's garage, but this is easier and convenient. Good news!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

only prob with that 430 is it needs me in the drivers seat.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I always liked the E30s.


 Same here. I'm always keeping an eye out for an E30 325ix, but SO expensive!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Same here. I'm always keeping an eye out *in my dreams* for an E30 *M3*, but SO expensive!!


 fixed. :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> fixed. :beer:


 Haha! Right on Marc. Sometimes I miss my 318i...and that thing I got for free.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Marc, didn't anybody tell you you're not supposed to post pornography on here?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

veetarded said:


> only prob with that 430 is it needs me in the drivers seat.


The F430 is damn nice, but that green Gallardo in the background still catches my eye. Maybe it's just my obsession with green cars, who knows...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Marc, didn't anybody tell you you're not supposed to post pornography on here?


Good porn too, it seems to work equally well for *all* orientations. Damn that is pretty! In other news, I'm taking my class on a field trip to Giant Tiger today! We made/sold live wreaths and we're gonna use the profit for some Christmas shopping money for the kids. A simple basic life skill, making something from nothing. Should be fun to see what they get!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Feels wierd to be at work after not being here all week....just think after 2:15 it'll be over 'til the 3rd too. :biggrinsanta:

tclchat is site-restricted here as well. :sly: :laugh:


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

veetarded said:


> tclchat is site-restricted here as well. :sly: :laugh:


That's probably for the best:laugh:

Here's a couple of pics I took last night at work:



















Sorry for the cell phone pics


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Great...now I'm hungry.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Then my work here is done.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

You're making me hungry.

It's snowing here :snowcool:, so people are losing their minds. IT SNOWS EVERY YEAR, PEOPLE!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

snowing here too.

so not looking forward to driving my new car in the snow - rwd before winter, poor choice, womp womp.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DrFraserCrane said:


> snowing here too.
> 
> so not looking forward to driving my new car in the snow - rwd before winter, poor choice, womp womp.


Snow tires FTMFW.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Snow tires FTMFW.


This is true.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Snow tires FTMFW.


got em. still not looking forward to rwd in the snow around suburban housewives


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

veetarded said:


> Fixeded that for ya bud. :beer:


Funny how this song has become more popular the older it gets. I bought the cassette not long after it came out in.... '88 or so. :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Though she is back to her usual ways. Daun, did you leave any of those slick happy face stickers here? Gonna need to find me one....


Yep, there should be a whole bunch of them still with you IIRC. I decided to go ahead and "fix" the airbag light in the same way after I got home. I mean, since the Jetta has been modded with the sport steering wheel (Corrado) I don't figure that airbag is ever gonna work again.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Haha! Right on Marc. Sometimes I miss my 318i...and that thing I got for free.


All this e30 talk needs to stop! I really jonesed for one for awhile, but did well to get over it. Still the desire is there, lurking just beneath the surface. My ideal version would be an '86 or '87 325es, red over tan.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I can certainly understand the E30 lust, but why in the world would you want the e over the i?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

318is sedan or nothing. Well, I'd take an M3...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> 318is sedan or nothing. Well, I'd take an M3...


picky picky. werent the 4 doors just 318i's?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

What is all this 3 series talk? 5 series is where the fun is


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

wheeltowheel said:


> What is all this 3 series talk? 5 series is where the fun is


This. Especially diesel ones.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...how was dinner?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> ...how was dinner?


Filling.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> ...how was dinner?


Still waiting!! I get off at 7 and then it's off to the local German bar. :thumbup:

A Bitburger and some Braunschweiger FTW!! :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You're making me hungry.
> 
> It's snowing here :snowcool:, so people are losing their minds. IT SNOWS EVERY YEAR, PEOPLE!!



well not quite every year, but most years for sure. seeing people on the road you'd think we were in san diego or something. they would have a right to be suprised by snow. 

spent a good portion of my day at work salting the three parking lots (jeep store, toyota, and body shop) that was actually pretty enjoyable. :snowcool:

snow's pretty cool when you dont have to move it around by hand. (i rarely got to be the guy in the truck during snow events- unless i was in the service truck going out to fix something some moron broke)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Still waiting!! I get off at 7 and then it's off to the local German bar. :thumbup:
> 
> A Bitburger and some Braunschweiger FTW!! :beer:


you know, thats something we dont have around here- German food. Mmmmmmm its hard to beat a good brat but there's nothing for german around, even the old german deli went away. braunschweiger sounds good right now too.

last i saw it was a lawn equipment dealer... wtf?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> you know, thats something we dont have around here- German food. Mmmmmmm its hard to beat a good brat but there's nothing for german around, even the old german deli went away. braunschweiger sounds good right now too.
> 
> last i saw it was a lawn equipment dealer... wtf?


There was that one place up near Aberdeen on Rt40. Is that the one you're talking about? I think they closed up.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I am now officially an ASE certified auto parts specialist.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> momentarily


fixed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> *Quattro* FTMFW.


Fixed.









pic mgetty




DrFraserCrane said:


> picky picky. werent the 4 doors just for *old peoples*?


Fixed again.



Iroczgirl said:


> Still waiting!! I get off at 7 and then it's off to the local German bar. :thumbup:
> 
> A Bitburger and some Braunschweiger FTW!! :beer:


Awesome, reserve me a seat, I'm gonna hop on a plane!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

dude we scared izzy out of chat so fast you couldn't even smell it lol


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> There was that one place up near Aberdeen on Rt40. Is that the one you're talking about? I think they closed up.



there was a deli not quite in aberdeen on rt40 that is a lawn equip place not, a place that used to be a bbq place (and a bunch of other things- must be a bad spot cause it changes every other year i think) and i just googled german food which gave me a place in aberdeen off of rt40 just south of rt22 in that weird litle triangle area just past what used to be the ripken museum i think


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> All this e30 talk needs to stop! I really jonesed for one for awhile, but did well to get over it. Still the desire is there, lurking just beneath the surface. My ideal version would be an '86 or '87 325es, red over tan.


No worries, we know you are a strong man. You can resist temptation.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit..... chat.... chit....



{ edit ]

I had no idea I liked the band 'Garbage''. Who knew?


TBerk


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

tob you must have missed the ACA show lol

I'm not big on country music but I LOVE the attitude

_tclchat_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> I can certainly understand the E30 lust, but why in the world would you want the e over the i?


Because I like the look of the chrome-bumper, big spoiler e30, but the torque & fuel economy of the eta engine. I would have to put the "is" wheels on it though....

Since I don't have a photo of one, perhaps this bit of tastiness will have to due:









Now off to explore north-side Chicago.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Fixed.



*Quattro* FTMFW Indeed.


PS. How the hell do you quote a quote? I can't figure it out. 

Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> I am now officially an ASE certified auto parts specialist.


Congrats! Welcome to the club :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn! 2011 Jetta for $6k?! Shoulda checked my email address that all the Gilt Groupe emails go to! All 3 sold. :banghead:











http://www.gilt.com/account/register?pkey=vw&return_url=/vw


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Took the black car apart some more today. Doors, hood, and hatch are off. Remains of the dash are out, bumpers are off, lights are off, steering column is out, windshield is out.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Took the black car apart some more today. Doors, hood, and hatch are off. Remains of the dash are out, bumpers are off, lights are off, steering column is out, windshield is out.


How's the front valence part of the body kit on that thing?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> How's the front valence part of the body kit on that thing?


Pretty good as far as I know. I also have a set of Euro valences, btw.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Euro valances eh? ORLY??? Curious about those.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Euro valances eh? ORLY??? Curious about those.....


YA RLY. 

Whatcha wanna know? opcorn:

I PM'd you btw...:beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> > i am interested in your rear NA bumper cover if you still have it. and probably a bunch of little interior bits and hardware and the like.
> >
> >
> > still like those wheels. white on black=win


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> i am interested in your rear NA bumper cover if you still have it. and probably a bunch of little interior bits and hardware and the like.
> 
> 
> still like those wheels. white on black=win


US bumpers are shortened and kinda not very nice, just so you know. 

I was looking for euro bumpers for ages for it, never got them.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I love those wheels. To a ridiculous extent.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I love those wheels. To a ridiculous extent.


Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris, you can part out my black 16v too if you want


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

DrFraserCrane said:


> Chris, you can part out my black 16v too if you want


Only if I get to keep the proceeds.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Only if I get to keep the proceeds.


you pay entry fee and you can reap all profits


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

DrFraserCrane said:


> you pay entry fee and you can reap all profits


Tell me more!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> US bumpers are shortened and kinda not very nice, just so you know.
> 
> I was looking for euro bumpers for ages for it, never got them.



works for me, i mostly just need the rear bumper cover. since i just have the rebar. but ill take whatever you're willing to part with. shortened is where im headed anyways and its only got a 50mph paintjob anyways. still doesnt have matching wheels so a few aesthetic flaws are acceptable:thumbup:


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I love those wheels. To a ridiculous extent.


I know I wantttttt themmm :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> still like those wheels. white on black=win





Jacob Matthew said:


> I love those wheels. To a ridiculous extent.





chirocco said:


> Same here. :thumbup:





jarski said:


> I know I wantttttt themmm :laugh:


They're for sale, you know.....


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Enkei Aeronautics, 15x6 et33. Excellent shape. No tires. *$650*


If only I had the money.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> They're for sale, you know.....


ORLY...wonder how they'd go with purple? :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...or re-done in gloss black on the red car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> ...or re-done in gloss black on the red car.


:screwy:

Red with white could be hot. 

Not much was accomplished today. Got the side windows out (thanks to d-bot's how-to thread from a while back) then covered it up (so neighbors won't complain) and called it a day. Still tired from yesterday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Another day of work...the Golf lives again. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Another day of work...the Golf lives again. :thumbup:


Wait... so people sometimes put cars back together? 

Soon all that's gonna be left is that charcoal canister and a set of D90's...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Wait... so people sometimes put cars back together?
> 
> Soon all that's gonna be left is that charcoal canister and a set of D90's...


I just checked on those beautiful wheels. They're nice and safe. :thumbup:

But I do now have three sets of freshly waxed wheels in my basement: 14s, 16s and 18s. Apparently I only do evens. :screwy:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts all day??? What's wrong with you people? Or are you just gettin' ready for the fat guy in the red suit. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Watching snow fall and trying to not think about the drive home, so not much to say today.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I woke up at 1:30. I need to change the oil in the BMW, but it's going to be dark in half an hour, so I guess I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Out in the boonies in Oregon.

De-greased the Golf's engine bay.

Just finished installing a set of Hella 500's on the Jetta.

I've got to take some pictures one of these days...thing looks nice!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I woke up at 1:30. I need to change the oil in the BMW, but it's going to be dark in half an hour, so I guess I'll do that tomorrow.


1:30 pm? Wow, you're turning into me!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> 1:30 pm? Wow, you're turning into me!


lol. I went to bed at like 3 because I was watching Top Gear.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> No posts all day??? What's wrong with you people? Or are you just gettin' ready for the fat guy in the red suit. :biggrinsanta:


You know what I was up to (about 1800 indicated). That and a stimulating adventure changing cat boxes. Wheeeeee.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> 1:30 pm? Wow, you're turning into me!


Oh, and way to shun our invites.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Oh, and way to shun our invites.


Yeah, what's the deal? Too busy?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Da x3. wtf?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Haha, didn't mean to. I'm not very computer literate and it looked pretty complicated. Something about a web client and servers? It kinda lost me.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

here: http://wbe02.mibbit.com/?server=irc.echoservers.com&channel=#tcl

jeez...:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> Haha, didn't mean to. I'm not very computer literate and it looked pretty complicated. Something about a web client and servers? It kinda lost me.


Just click the link. It's actually very easy.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Oh, and way to shun our invites.


Huh? I'm confuzed, but that seems typical. And Happy Solstice. I've never celebrated it, but tonight I certainly will!!! 
I've never been so sick of these short days, I'm always driving places in the dark. If the days are now getting longer, it means that Cincy can't be far away!:thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just installed a HID kit in my Scirocco. 

Before you set me on fire and burn me at the stake, it's okay!! It's a 3000k (yellow) 55 watt H3 kit for the center driving lights only. Bright headlights that are INSANE BRIGHT!! 











Yes, the aiming needs work, but that's a task for night time!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, if those are even half as good as the used Mercedes inners I have on the green car, you are gonna LOVE them! Klaus is by far my best car for driving around here at night where Rocky grows as big as a small dog, and Bambi is always running scared. And I have spent the day doing odds and ends around the house, it feels really strange.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Huh? I'm confuzed, but that seems typical. And Happy Solstice. I've never celebrated it, but tonight I certainly will!!!
> I've never been so sick of these short days, I'm always driving places in the dark. If the days are now getting longer, it means that Cincy can't be far away!:thumbup:


Matt.e., Will, and myself invited him to TCL chat, and he had never showed up. For that matter, you can feel free to come hang out as well. It doesn't take much bandwidth, so it might actually work out for you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Doubtful it will work, chats are sketchy at best for me.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Give it a try Punchbug, you never know.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy Yule everyone! :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy Yule everyone! :wave:


:wave: back! And I've never been more eager for those days to get longer!


Edit!! First, where IS everyone? Fighting the crowds in the malls? Not me. *I* got to see one of THESE!! It was totally AMAZING!!










(not my image BTW...)

Currently enjoying an Icelandic beer of all things, courtesy of my secret Santa. I my secret Santa!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

What, no posts today?? :what:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> What, no posts today?? :what:


Not true, there has been 1. This one makes 2.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Edit!! First, where IS everyone? Fighting the crowds in the malls?


No kidding, I had to go to a store last week, and people were nuts...:screwy:

Shopping online FTW! :thumbup:

And if it is for a car or a motorcycle, then it is a double win! :thumbup::beer::beer::laugh:

What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


For the black one, a sawzall.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

preparing for a roadtrip tomorrow. still havent gotten directions...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


Already bought him wheels, but currently looking into engines.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

heading off to fairfield glade, TN. 

yahoo says 10hrs, took the parents 11hrs. let see how it goes.:thumbup:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


already got an engine............now looking for wheels.........14x7.........


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


I got mine some mousetraps. And so far I had one customer....not as bad as work, got four of them there so far.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

happy holidays every juan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?



My Scirocco gets it ALL!

But still looking for a small Zender wing for the 16v.


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


New brake line, new fuel line, and windshield wipers for now. Maybe I'll even drive it.

Nah.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Already bought him wheels, but currently looking into engines.


I can build you one


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

As for getting something for both of them, its out of the question, I'm already in for more than my engagement for my ex was... 
Only have to get seats (preferably Sparco) TT headers, exhaust system, and SS brake lines, thats it!... the rest is just time!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Debout à une heure tardive Mr Fred?

Did you hear about your Scirocco being in the latest issue of Euromag as they took pictures from Vagkraft?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Debout à une heure tardive Mr Fred?
> 
> Did you hear about your Scirocco being in the latest issue of Euromag as they took pictures from Vagkraft?


I heard about it too, and am hoping that Santa found a copy for me, since there is some ugly purple car in there too. As well as some nut scorchng tires off a gold MkI dirtbox type car. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

fredybender said:


> I can build you one


Damn you and your temptation! Do you even build CIS engines? :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Debout à une heure tardive Mr Fred?
> 
> Did you hear about your Scirocco being in the latest issue of Euromag as they took pictures from Vagkraft?


That reminds me, I need to go to the store and pick that one up...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It is absolute pure insanity outside. :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> It is absolute pure insanity outside. :facepalm:


How so? I've spent a good deal of the day in the basement, still trying to get it done. And I made some delicious soup.:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


I am earning money; some of which goes to my Scirocco’s directly, the rest buys me time to work on them later.

In other news, I am in Christchurch, New Zealand. Still.

For those on the ‘tex that know me, you know I’m Southbound. Got a couple of weather delays and so now I’ll be heading Souther on Monday. For now, I get to spend X-mas here in Chch with a good friend; so no worries.

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, yo... Kwanza as y’all see fit.

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Joyous Yule, Happy Kwanzaa, and a general Happy Holidays.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> In other news, I am in Christchurch, New Zealand. Still.
> 
> For now, I get to spend X-mas here in Chch with a good friend; so no worries.
> 
> ...



Yeah, some friend!! I *think* his 'friend" is a cargo plane full of beer!!!:beer::beer: :biggrinsanta:

Have a good one, and Merry Christmas. I'll be heading out soon for turkey number one, and I didn't even have to cook it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, some friend!! I *think* his 'friend" is a cargo plane full of beer!!!:beer::beer: :biggrinsanta:
> 
> Have a good one, and Merry Christmas. I'll be heading out soon for turkey number one, and I didn't even have to cook it!:thumbup::thumbup:


I heard that. Something about 25 tons of cold ones. Mmmmmmmmm. :beer:

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it! Happy Chanukkah as well! Just got back from mass with the family and sipping on a German beer before hitting the sack. Merry merry! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I heard that. Something about 25 tons of cold ones. Mmmmmmmmm. :beer:
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it! Happy Chanukkah as well! Just got back from mass with the family and sipping on a German beer before hitting the sack. Merry merry! :biggrinsanta:


Somehow I imagine they need "beer warmers" where he's headed! And no word from him, he may be in a haze of some sort. Speaking of which, my son rolled in a few hours ago....so it's time to wake him up. Gotta find some portable hard stuff to throw.....

I've cracked a bottle of Lambic since it's festive lookng and I like it for breakfast! Waiting to see what Santa brings you guys, I got what I wanted most, both my kids are here safe and sound. Thoughts go out to those with family members serving in the dust bowl at this time of year, and those who cant be with the ones that matter for whatever reason. Aha, one kid's awake, sort of. Now just to bug the boy some more.....

Here's a greeting that came from Fab on the SECO board!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What is everyone getting for their Scirocco?


new 1.8 16v remaned head for my Scirocco  ... already installed it on my 2.0 litre 16v on Dec. 23, so I could drive it to the Cincy area for Christmas to visit relatives and Daun :biggrinsanta:

Had to replace the head since one of the exhaust valves had gotten stuck open and burned really bad.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I got a Bentley for Christmas... finally!


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*xmas*

i got myself a scirocco :snowcool:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Also, I want this for myself for Christmas: http://www.bidmotors.com/auction_view/897


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Tap tap...is this thing on????


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> But still looking for a small Zender wing for the 16v.


They're still available from VW @ http://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/shop/.

Only €341!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Tap tap...is this thing on????


nope. boxing day special.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> nope. boxing day special.


Well, I'm sure not hitting the stores today, too hectic for me. Besides, I'm busy building racing machines. This year's efforts must be an import, lots of blingy lights! And the boys are busy "racing" on the new "practice tree". It's got a thumb switch, and my thumb's tired out.....it'll give us somthing to do at the track when it's the typical "blue skies and sunny" (code translation= rain) Yeah, I'll post pictures eventually.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, my Christmas gift is apparently a sold Mk2. 

Sale pending. :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:

Good news as it frees up space for the Mk1. And it sounds like the guy is going to take good care of it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ The main thing is knowing that it's going to a good, loving home. For Amber and I, it eased our minds and the pain of selling the car knowing that you're giving him a good home and will take great care of him. :thumbup: Convince the new owner to take your Mk2 to Cincy and that way you'll still see it at least annually! 

In other news, I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Had our first Christmas together at our place and had my family over Christmas Eve. Yesterday we went to a Christmas party hosted by my mother's boyfriend's brother. Spent the rest of the day watching movies on teevee. Great weekend overall and hope it went well for everyone else. :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Productive day today- The plowtruck has taken anywhere from a few minutes to nearly 20 minutes of key turning until it finally cranked over. Really sucks. Well after verifying the starter/solenoid and starter relay are good I am left with the ignition switch and wiring. The wiring looks hacked up pretty bad. So I bypassed the relay with a switch in the cab and now it starts on the first try. Just in time for all the snow headed for us now. :thumbup: And with that fixed, I can put some time into the Sciroccos on my days off. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> ^^ The main thing is knowing that it's going to a good, loving home. For Amber and I, it eased our minds and the pain of selling the car knowing that you're giving him a good home and will take great care of him. :thumbup: Convince the new owner to take your Mk2 to Cincy and that way you'll still see it at least annually!


Very true, Brian. Plus, now I have more money to send you guys! The gent who is getting it just sent me a link to his Porsche 951 restoration on Rennlist. Looking forward to seeing what deliciousness he has planned for my soon to be former Scirocco. :thumbup: I did invite him to Cincy, but since the car will be heading to Austin, I can visit it when I go to visit my in laws in Austin!



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Productive day today- The plowtruck has taken anywhere from a few minutes to nearly 20 minutes of key turning until it finally cranked over. Really sucks. Well after verifying the starter/solenoid and starter relay are good I am left with the ignition switch and wiring. The wiring looks hacked up pretty bad. So I bypassed the relay with a switch in the cab and now it starts on the first try. Just in time for all the snow headed for us now. :thumbup: And with that fixed, I can put some time into the Sciroccos on my days off. :thumbup::thumbup:


Sent that snow extra special delivery from Philly. Nice and windy, too. :grinsanta:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Joe glad your mk2 found a warm home in Texas :thumbup: do know when it is leaving to go south yet?

In other news it is snowing in Ohio and cold :snowcool: ... going to visit Daun later today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Very true, Brian. Plus, now I have more money to send you guys! The gent who is getting it just sent me a link to his Porsche 951 restoration on Rennlist. Looking forward to seeing what deliciousness he has planned for my soon to be former Scirocco. :thumbup: I did invite him to Cincy, but since the car will be heading to Austin, I can visit it when I go to visit my in laws in Austin!


That is good news. I am sure you will get a bit nostalgic, but you will grin again driving the mk1.


16V Sciroccos are overated anyhoo.











It would be cool if the guy makes it to Cincy, or the Vortex for that matter. :thumbup:

I'd be interested to see his 951 resto.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe! :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Happy Birthday Joe! :beer:


Well, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Snowtruck for the win! It's like there's no snow at all!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks, guys! 

Tim, don't bend your valence again!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joe :biggrinsanta: :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Happy birthday, Joe. :thumbup:

I'm disappointed at our snowfall total.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

We're getting slammed up here. Even with a plow it sucks, because it is blowing so hard I can't see out the windows.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Happy birthday, old man!

In other news, turns out my car colour is popular again: http://www2.macleans.ca/2010/12/14/how-now-brown-car/


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy birthday, Joe! Tried posting to your Facebook, but it's not giving me the option to post for some reason. In any case, hope it's a great day! :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nataku said:


> Happy birthday, Joe! Tried posting to your Facebook, but it's not giving me the option to post for some reason. In any case, hope it's a great day! :beer:


Found that earlier too. I think Joe set it up that way.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

y hello.

ive been roadtripping from to tennessee and back. got to see my sis and her husband (now i know what to get them for christmas:banghead and stay at a pretty cool timeshare place courtesy of my folks.

took a short hike at burgess falls, tn and got some pretty cool pics of the falls and the old abandoned/dismantled hydro plant from the turn of the century. the only downside was the lack of internets- i was told there was wifi but my computer disagreed, others said it was very slow so i guess i didnt miss much.

also spent a total of nearly 24hrs driving the fes- those econobox seats are definitely not made for roadtripping (possibly some nice mustang seats in the future tho)
and the weather for the return trip was terrible- boxy cars with tiny tires and loads of ground clearance + high winds and snow = *FAIL!!*



very glad to see that everyone here seemed to have a joyous holiday:biggrinsanta:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad woody16v you survived your road trip to Tennessee :thumbup: 

I will traveling thru Tennessee south bound from Ohio tomorrow back to sunny warm Florida 

By the with Chris16vRocco the snow here in the Cincy area is melting, supposed to be ice rain by tomorrow night.

For all you movie fans I saw TRON Legacy tonight very good, defiantly worth seeing


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Joe, happy birthday, young man!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Happy birthday, Joe! Tried posting to your Facebook, but it's not giving me the option to post for some reason. In any case, hope it's a great day! :beer:





crazyaboutrocs said:


> Found that earlier too. I think Joe set it up that way.


Yeah, sorry guys. I like to keep things more private than most on fb. You still should be able to send me pms, though. But I appreciate the thoughtfulness.



Mtl-Marc said:


> Hey Joe, happy birthday, young man!


Thanks, Marc! I have great friends.

Just got back from a delicious meal with my wife and enjoyed some after dinner pastries with her and her family. All in all, a good birthday!  :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey there folks!! Who's going to Cincy? And why is this sinking to the bottom of the page?????


EDIT: Didn't know about the own till now. So here's the clock we gave my nephew for Christmas, weighs about 50 lbs (helicopter main gear assembly or something like that):










And this came wrapped with the words,"quack, quack, meow" on it!










There ya go!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to Cincy.

And it's sinking to the bottom because _someone_ didn't post a picture....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

picture


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^That's a nice picture.:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ^^That's a nice picture.:thumbup:


Agreed!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Woot!  Nice!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> EDIT: Didn't know about the own till now. So here's the clock we gave my nephew for Christmas, weighs about 50 lbs (helicopter main gear assembly or something like that):


This is awesome!  :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Nataku said:


> This is awesome!  :thumbup:


QFT

...and Brian, why aren't you on chat?? :sly:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Bleh!

Want to go to Cincy, we'll see, but will be going to the April Dracula's Ball, in Philly, but not in my Scirocco.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


>


awesomest clock evar!!:thumbup:


im shooting for cincy again. this year ill be fighting for time off again and since my best friend/ soon to be missionary in peru wants to go hike a section of the appalacian trail in april my newly aquired vacation days may be spent by then. 

... oh yeah and i have to put the rocco back together:banghead:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

veetarded said:


> QFT
> 
> ...and Brian, why aren't you on chat?? :sly:



Had to work tonight. T'was a long, slow night. It's been a busy week though. 

I'll probably be on tomorrow night, though! :snowcool:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

VW's rubberized undercoating is the devil.

Took about an hour with with an angle grinder with a wire wheel to do one side. You can see the buildup on the spring 









But I guess the finished result is getting somewhere.









Also, it's true. POR-15 does not come off the skin.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> awesomest clock evar!!:thumbup:


Yeah, and the picture doesn't do it justice. The gears all spin, and they are designed to wobble some (for lack of a better word, maybe pivot is a better word) Each gear's about 2 1/2" deep, they're massive. I'm hoping they'll have another at some point, I guess they have a limited lifespan. I'd love one of those clocks. 

In other news, I finally have a day completely off to clean up my shop. It's a disaster! And not because there has been any work getting done out there either. I still need to tuck the cars in for the winter, de Nile ain't just a river in Egypt and I'm not accepting winter as an option, yet. :biggrinsanta:

Here's a late Christmas greeting:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, and the picture doesn't do it justice. The gears all spin, and they are designed to wobble some (for lack of a better word, maybe pivot is a better word) Each gear's about 2 1/2" deep, they're massive. I'm hoping they'll have another at some point, I guess they have a limited lifespan. I'd love one of those clocks.
> 
> In other news, I finally have a day completely off to clean up my shop. It's a disaster! And not because there has been any work getting done out there either. I still need to tuck the cars in for the winter, de Nile ain't just a river in Egypt and I'm not accepting winter as an option, yet. :biggrinsanta:
> 
> Here's a late Christmas greeting:


Mmmmm....festive.

And yes, that clock is officially awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm going to Cincy! And probably Mandy and Mason too. Should be very cozy in the Slegato for 1100 miiles. I put in for the time next week.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

is there an official date yet? or would the first weekend in june still be a valid guess?




i did finally make a tiny, tiny step of progress on the headlight wiring today. hopefully the rest of the week will be as "warm" as it was today and i can get the main bits of wire all cut to length, labelled and loomed to look all pretty and whatnot.

also used the walmart giftcard i got in the secret santa thing at work to purchase some engine enamel. heres to hoping it looks as good as i think its going to...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Also, it's true. POR-15 does not come off the skin.



Actually, it does!

Try 3M Adhesive remover # 08984

Worked for me!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm assuming it's the first weekend in June because it always is.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i guess if enough people put in for time off then it'll have to be the first week in april, wont it:thumbup:


i gotta start taking bigger baby steps if im ever gonna get there... pretty sure i said that last year


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Clock b' Awesome.

- Based on Page 298 Ownaged, whosoever Owns Page 300 better not step by half. 


just say'n.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I am earning money; some of which goes to my Scirocco’s directly, the rest buys me time to work on them later.
> 
> In other news, I am in Christchurch, New Zealand. Still.
> 
> ...


1) _Kujichagulia_ to you too brudda. 

2) I spoke to a tech rep today; Ben from NZ says "Hallo e'verybody!" 
(Ben says the earthquake thing happens all the time...)



TBerk
just chitting & chatting...
and eating gumbo and drinking beer...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

woody16v said:


> i guess if enough people put in for time off then it'll have to be the first week in april, wont it:thumbup:
> 
> 
> i gotta start taking bigger baby steps if im ever gonna get there... pretty sure i said that last year


 As long as it runs and drives, you will be fine. Remember, Cincy is not a car show.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> As long as it runs and drives, you will be fine. Remember, Cincy is not a car show.


This is true. And even if the Scirocco can't make it, you can still show up. Of course, Scirocco attendance is preferable.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Of course, Scirocco attendance is preferable.


I don't know. I've decided it's totally passé to show up in a Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I'm going to Cincy! And probably Mandy and Mason too. Should be very cozy in the Slegato for 1100 miiles. I put in for the time next week.


Yeah, I guess I should put in for...oh snap! I won't be working then! So how can I ask for time off then???:screwy::screwy::laugh:

In other news, I moved all three Sciroccos yesterday, one actually started. Wanna guess which one? (Though she DID throw some dog food out of her exhaust, as if to say "Why did you wake me up?".) So far only one victim in the trapline. And maybe another asphixiated in a TT exhaust. :what:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I guess I should put in for...oh snap! I won't be working then! So how can I ask for time off then???:screwy::screwy::laugh:
> 
> I


Ah-ha! That sounds an awful lot like a plan!!!! And we know what that makes you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ah-ha! That sounds an awful lot like a plan!!!! And we know what that makes you.


I never claimed to be strong. 



TBerk said:


> 1) and drinking beer...


Well, about that. God bless the brewers of Belguim, Nova Scotia, Quebec and Toronto!! Seems we had company over last night and I ended up with new pictures of my guests with Muddy the Mudcat, my (now modified) snowglobe, and a navel orange reputed to have predictive powers. No plans could possibly cover that situation. Surprisingly, I'm not in pain of any kind this morning. And I have no plans for the day. But I have some awesome yearbook blackmail pictures. I'm gathering a lovely selection for my last staff meeting......or maybe for my first day of retirement, which, conveniently, is April 1 :biggrinsanta:

Oh, and I am late reporting in, but the usual Boxing Day bear race happened, but we got beat this year due to traction issues. They obviously had no such problems (they had the catapult) , and added luck to their entry with the word Volkswagen on their bear's dress. Next years rules are gonna change, I think we're going to a draw system a month before the race to determine propulsion method for next year's race.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I don't know. I've decided it's totally passé to show up in a Scirocco.


I've decided that you're wrong.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I've decided that you're wrong.


I'm agreeing with American Chris on this issue. :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

speaking of Cincy I plan to be there 

Also, I made the trip back from Ohio (having been there for Christmas) with no problems and didn't have any visits with law enforcement on this trip either


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, about that. God bless the brewers of Belguim, Nova Scotia, Quebec and Toronto!!


Yes, bless them all! :thumbup::beer:

I just received a nice Christmas card from Cathy. THANKS YOU VERY MUCH! The hilarious text just made my day!

For Scirocco content, I won't say too much as not to spoil the fun from the lister, who is not even on the list I think, but I have been sanding Scirocco parts lately, and they were not from my Scirocco. :what::laugh:opcorn:

@ cholland, you are nuts. :laugh:

So, what is the Cincy thing everyone is talking about? 

Meanwhile on the southpole, no Scirocco has been seen yet.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Started my pre-Cincy work tonight. :thumbup: I figured that if I am going to be building a house this spring/summer, have a under 1yr old baby in the house and also have to work 40hrs a week, I had better get a jump start on the Scirocco. If I get everything done before April, then I can work on building, knowing the car is ready to go. 
So I took the the whole non-functioning sunroof assembly out tonight. Now I know why it doesn't work-It is missing the right side guide pin assembly, the right side cable and the right guide plate. F'ing POs! :banghead: Oh well. I will either find some parts or rob them from the '86 that has sat forever.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> @ cholland, you are nuts. :laugh:


I think it's great inspiration! Just wondering why the yellow one isn't getting this treatment.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Got to leave work an hour early tonight. Was a pretty depressing and slow day, though. 4 guys got laid off. At least two more to come next week. What a huge bummer, right before New Years. It's not a large place either, we have maybe 20-25 employees total.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Got to leave work an hour early tonight. Was a pretty depressing and slow day, though. 4 guys got laid off. At least two more to come next week. What a huge bummer, right before New Years. It's not a large place either, we have maybe 20-25 employees total.


That sucks Brian. Nobody likes to start a New Year without a job. :thumbdown: I'm still on holidays, and the weather looks like it's gonna be rainy if the cat's weather forecast is correct. (He's sleeping on his head, and is pretty reliable.) I'm busy dumping/formatting camera cards tonight. Not too exciting.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> As long as it runs and drives, you will be fine. Remember, Cincy is not a car show.


well if all goes according to my well thought out, yet consistently poorly executed "plan" it will be both running and driving (for distances even)



Chris16vRocco said:


> This is true. And even if the Scirocco can't make it, you can still show up. Of course, Scirocco attendance is preferable.


Scirocco attendance is indeed preferred but the fes does need a bit o' work as well before another long trip. something's wonky in the steering and i havent been able to pinpoint it yet, but if i can ever find the bushings im looking for they may be corrected, or at least pointed out (starting to look like a rack issue, but not at all sure about that) oh and the seats are teh suck!

on the other hand if i just forget all of that and focus on the rocco for the next 5-6 months all will be right with the world.:laugh::beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I am sure someone will be able to scare up an empty passenger seat if need be.


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

well i deff wanna attend cincy... the scirocco is my first car and ive had it for about 6 months. can somebody give me the rundown about cincy? thanks :wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

SciroccoOhio said:


> well i deff wanna attend cincy... the scirocco is my first car and ive had it for about 6 months. can somebody give me the rundown about cincy? thanks :wave:


It's the first weekend in June. Be there, preferably with your Scirocco. There will be a massive thread on it before too long I am sure.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

SciroccoOhio said:


> well i deff wanna attend cincy... the scirocco is my first car and ive had it for about 6 months. can somebody give me the rundown about cincy? thanks :wave:


Welcome to the group! Another semi-local, hurray!!!!

Cincy is the annual gathering of Scirocc-aholics that started out in 1999. I've been hosting at my parent's place near Wilmington OH (1 hour down I-71) and will continue to do so for the forseeable future.  (Read: As long as ya'll want to keep showing up every June!)

For pics, I suggest the "search" feature, or you can also check out scirocco.org under "list gatherings and photos" for pics of previous events. Cincy is NOT a show, just an excuse for any and all Scirocco owners / enthusiasts to get together and enjoy a weekend of cars (and usually airplanes too), fix what broke on the trip, take lots of pictures, and be inspired by what others have done to their Sciroccos. It makes no difference if you have the rustiest beater (been guilty of that 'most every year!) or the cleanest show winner (trailer queens are usually ridiculed however), it's really about the friendships made through the common bond we share - the quirky little cars we drive.

So, see you the first weekend of June. (If not sooner, PM me. I know you'll need parts and I have a barn-full)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

SciroccoOhio said:


> well i deff wanna attend cincy... the scirocco is my first car and ive had it for about 6 months. can somebody give me the rundown about cincy? thanks :wave:


 Well being an hour a way, you definitely have no excuse for not showing up! 
It's a gathering of Sciroccos from all over, and they bring their owners to hang with each other too.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year !!!

hope to see more Sciroccos at Cincy this coming year


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

woody16v said:


> well if all goes according to my well thought out, yet consistently poorly executed "plan" it will be both running and driving (for distances even)


I know what they say about plans...










BTW, thanks Cathy! I just received that ^^ and the card today. What a great post-Christmas and post-Birthday surprise! Erin loved the cat card, too! Hilarious.

It is fitting that you were talking about Glenn as I ordered more parts for him today as I readied the 16V spares to be dropped off into the car before shipping details commence.

Happy New Year, y'all!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

happy new year ev'rybody


please be safe. dont wreck any cars or anything like that.


and yes, i agree, plans are for the weak. i, however am weak and without plans i would accomplish nothing. or maybe i'd only half accomplish alot of things but the end result is still a basement full of half-finished jobs. 

all is well though because even the best plans do not survive first cintact with the enemy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, today I hoped to have the black car mostly stripped. That didn't really happen, but that's ok. I sold a bunch of parts off of it today, and removed the pedal cluster and the heater box. Then I went and put diesel in the BMW at the local Wawa, while there I saw a truck with a license plate from Yukon. Dude is a looooong way from home, to be sure. Then I went up to Sonic. 

And now I'm here. 

Happy new year! :wave:


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!! :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Well, today I hoped to have the black car mostly stripped. That didn't really happen, but that's ok. I sold a bunch of parts off of it today, and removed the pedal cluster and the heater box. Then I went and put diesel in the BMW at the local Wawa, while there I saw a truck with a license plate from Yukon. Dude is a looooong way from home, to be sure. Then I went up to Sonic.
> 
> And now I'm here.
> 
> Happy new year! :wave:



Sounds like a good enough day! I went on an electronics bender, and have a new monitor, a batch of new memory (would be nice if there was a biological equivalent to that, my brain seems pretty full and needs a defrag real bad....) , batteries for three different laptops (they all died), and a couple copies of Eurotuner. I don't get to the city often, so I really load up the covered wagon when I go. The weather is warm, wet and grey here, and I'm not really sure when the sun last appeared. Happy New Year!! Be good out there, and call a taxi.:beer::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> happy new year ev'rybody
> 
> Even the best plans do not survive first contact with the enemy.


That right there sums it up. :thumbup: And Joe, I figured you needed a green shirt with a MkI on it, glad you got it. Limited edition and all that rare marketing crap applies....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone. Anybody got a decent, non A/C center console they are looking to sell? Preferably not too expensive?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Well, today I saw a truck with a license plate from Yukon. Dude is a looooong way from home, to be sure.


he probably had the windows down and the ac on too. 

thats a new one for me, the strangest ive seen is prabably guam. guam? srsly? is there a ferry or something? :screwy:




i got the headlight harness kindof together, still got to figure a few things out (like why my terminal ends dont fit into my relay sockets like i think i thought they should) but that may even get finished up tomorrow between sleeping in, cleaning house, and whatever the folks are going to have me do (grab bag- one never knows what kind of shinanigans my parents are going to come up with, not that i really mind all that much until i start hearing about all of my unfinished projects)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> he probably had the windows down and the ac on too.
> 
> thats a new one for me, the strangest ive seen is prabably guam. guam? srsly? is there a ferry or something? :screwy:


Military for sure on that one. I've probably seen the same car around.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah i think ive seen a couple throughout the years (used to spend a good amount of time on and around the base) it just makes me double take. at least hawaii is a bigger island(or seven or eight or something like that), guam is tiny.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, so about plans. I got all ambitious and cleaned out my darkroom/washed the floor (think icky moldy basement fruitcellar concrete) and prepped it for paint, then applied said paint. The nice stinky oil based never-comes-off-anything concrete paint, not that wimpy latex stuff. With strict instructions to my hubby not to let the cats into the basement, I had a nice nap. Only to be awakened by "Hey Cath, you gotta see this". Which in our local dialect means "Hey Cath, there's a mess I don't feel like dealing with". Grrrrr. Floor paint? Yeah, it's been "heavily modded". Adjacent NEW vinyl floor? Yeah, that too. Cute little paw prints EVERYWHERE. Cat? She's recovering and luckily  left the bulk of the paint on the adjacent floor. THANK GOODNESS she didn't head for the new carpet. Funny how she let herself into the basement.  I even made sure to paint it when Adam wasn't here so there'd be less chance of chaos......at any rate, Vaseline and a lot of elbowgrease is your friend in such a situation. And yeah, there are pictures.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> @ cholland, you are nuts. :laugh:


I think you're wrong, Marc. Mk4 Golf's are the new Scirocco. 

In other news, here's a lovely Christmas gift from the lady friend:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I see that pile of copper coins next to it are what's left after you've fixed it. And by fixed, I mean replaced the rear axle beam. :what: 

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I think you're wrong, Marc. Mk4 Golf's *with thier body replaced by something rounder*are the new Scirocco.
> 
> In other news, here's a lovely Christmas gift from the lady friend:


Red cars are evil!! And FTFY! Either way, I have one, but the Bug is really the Scirocco. The Golf is just too "nice" to ever be a Scirocco. "Nice" in a bland way.....I actually got to drive mine this holiday for a change.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning 

At Carl's (ginster86roc) place today to do some work on our Sciroccos


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning
> 
> At Carl's (ginster86roc) place today to do some work on our Sciroccos


^jealous!:wave:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy New Year everybody :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> Happy New Year everybody :beer:


Thanks! I yanked the battery from the silver car, then realized that I had not verified a full tank. So back in it went, and of course she was empty. What to do??? Yeah, I don't trust the local station to actually have the good stuff, so a longer drive was in order. Suffice to say she's awesome to drive and condensation has been effectively driven from her oil :laugh: Very unsual to have the right conditions heavy rains yesterday to wash the roads, then a flash freeze so the road's not a mudhole, and nice puffy snow drifting down....anyway, stabilizer and a car cover are next.  Then on to the next victim........

But I got my token January driving in. That car has 335K kms on the frame now and feels more solid than most of the cars in our fleet. The speedo must be broken though because it kept reading "street racing". :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It's raining, and I have stuff to do outside.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It's raining, and I have stuff to do outside.


It's snowing here and much more tolerable than yesterday's rain. Dropped about 16*C since then.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Foggy all day today, and warm. Was warm yesterday too. Quite a bit of Monday's snow is melting and once again the ground is not frozen. It really sucks plowing when the ground is soft. :banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

woody16v said:


> qft fo sho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finally found my keys. :thumbup::banghead:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

lol where?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

In the last place he looked, I'm sure of it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Happy New Years Everyone! 


Hope everyone had happy holidays. 

:snowcool:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Happy New Years Everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone had happy holidays.
> 
> :snowcool:


 That I did, as did others (or at least so I've read). 

I even had enough $$ left over to buy these as a belated b-day gift to myself: 










Sound good and look good. Delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Cool! Details??


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

What? No one wants page 300 ownage? 

Pic to come.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Deer vs. Bug = Black Eye*

So, my wife gets these cutesy raindeer antlers and red nose for her bug. I warned her that she might attract local deer. 

Go figure........on her way home a couple of weeks ago just after sunset she comes apon a deer. 










I was amazed at the lack of damage. She said the deer had just about past in front of her when it hit. I think she caught just the rear end of it. Only damage, just the headlight and a slight scuff (1/2 inch) on the plastic bumper cover just below said headlight. 

I was also amazed at the cost of a new headlight! :screwy: 

-Dan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow Dan, that isn't much damage. I'm sure someone has to have a new headlight in a junkyard, right?  

BTW, hoping to be travelling through your neck of the woods Thursday / Friday or Thursday / Saturday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Your wife did well! I had $800 damage on mine from a raccoon! Maybe you don't grow your Bambi to a decent size there??? And tell her to watch out for Celicas, they are the ones that really do the damage. Mine's tweaked a bit from that attack.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cincy time off put in and approved. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Cincy time off put in and approved. :thumbup:


 Awesome! And I officially hate my job more than I did yesterday. (Hate may be too weak of a word) My boss called me in to his office....yeah, 24 days till semester two begins and he wants to change my entire timetable :banghead: I may finish out as a math teacher. 
Yep, I have 34 days of that semester to teach, I really want to teach more new courses. I *DID* have it all planned out, in a binder, laid out day by day, 34 days worth. Guess I can pitch that. What did I say about plans ? :banghead: :banghead::banghead: 

Don't get me wrong, I like teaching math. Just wasn't counting on teaching it at this late date. I last taught math about ten years ago I think. That'll be four departments I've worked in this school year. (so much for seniority eh?) Trying to get my exams set tonight, but somehow I just want to pack it in. We'll see what fun tomorrow brings. Sounds like he wants to shuffle about a quarter of the staff, so that should lower the happiness levels. There is no happiness left there anyway, so nobody will notice. 

In other news, I have a few pounds of dried silica gel to encase with the purple car tomorrow morning. Gotta keep her from sweating, she's that clean....:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> lol where?


 
ontop of a bookcase next to my bedroom door. why i would have put them there i have no idea, it doesnt make any sense since there are 5-10 other/better places for me to have set them within feet of where they were found, and i could swear i remembered tossing them onto a table or some other flat surface ans heard them fall behind whatever that surface was ;a part of. 

fthats one reason i wasnt putting too much effort into searching, losing things has a strange tendency to make me (a normally rather mild mannered person) veeeery angry very quickly. i knew they would be found eventually in some really moronic place so i just said a little "wu-saah" and continued about my business before i went all incredible hulk on my other belongings


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> ...I like teaching math. Just wasn't *counting on it*


 

pfffft!!:laugh::laugh::laugh: 


(pun intended?:facepalm


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for responding everybody ill deff be attending cincy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> ^^ Cool! Details??


 AIAIAI TMA-1. 

http://www.tma-1.com/ 

You just can't beat a matte black set of headphones that reference Arthur C. Clark and Stanley Kubrick. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow - very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Quiet day.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Quiet day.


 Shhh.... :sly:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

hot wings marinating in fridge...check 
chilled bottle of fighting c ock whiskey...check 
chilled half case of cold modelo especial...check 

t minus 15 minutes and counting and i get to go home to watch the big game. 
fingers crossed, GO HOGS!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> hot wings marinating in fridge...check
> chilled bottle of fighting c ock whiskey...check
> chilled half case of cold modelo especial...check
> 
> ...


 So how did that work out? I finished my exams last night and the solution sets too. That's lots early for a change!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

heart breaker, our receivers couldn't catch anything last night. 
we started to come back after being down 31-10, but dropped pass after dropped pass sealed our own fate. really really heartbreaking, i haven't seen the receivers/tight ends drop that many balls in one game in years. sucks, final score was 26-31. we were so close to coming back despite basically giving them the win on a plate. and to make matters worse i didn't stop when i should have and now am way hungover. work is going to suck today. :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds like a personal problem to me, and as you know, any personal problem can be solved with:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Sounds like a personal problem to me, and as you any personal problem can be solved with:beer::beer::beer:


 How about car problems? My bug's dead again. Crank-no-fire. :banghead: 
I feel like I'm climbing one of those giant sand hills and sooner or later it's gonna bury me. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: The harder I try the behinder I get..... 

Not sure if it's gelled up or if it's back to the same old electronic hell. It's only -6C, that shouldn't gel the fuel. In theory...


----------



## alnmcgov (Sep 29, 2010)

happy new year to ye all 
i'm alan and here mine so far


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice start, do you have any other pictures?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

just gave our 3 legged cat some freshly grown nip.... and she is TRIPPIN!!! .....Maenad eyes and everythang.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

lol Mikey....speaking of which...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> just gave our 3 legged cat some freshly grown nip.... and she is TRIPPIN!!! .....Maenad eyes and everythang.


 Mine have a mouse. Gotta love living in the country.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning Guys & Girls 
:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Good Morning Guys & Girls
> :wave:


 Brian!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> lol Mikey....speaking of which...


 the nip?... the cat?... or 'lol-ing' 

@ Cathy: This 3 legger was originally a city dumpster cat saved by a smokin red-head!  

sup Brian, howudoinese?


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Wow Dan, that isn't much damage. I'm sure someone has to have a new headlight in a junkyard, right?
> 
> BTW, hoping to be travelling through your neck of the woods Thursday / Friday or Thursday / Saturday.


 Daun, 

Did you figure out when you are going to be in the area? Just passing through? Want to pickup some ducks? Lunch/Dinner? 

BTW, the headlight ended up costing us $100 for our deductible. It also matters if the deer was alive or dead when you hit it to see if it is a comprehensive vs. collision claim! 

-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

MrPill said:


> Daun,
> 
> Did you figure out when you are going to be in the area? Just passing through? Want to pickup some ducks? Lunch/Dinner?
> 
> ...


 I got asked "What was the raccon doing when you hit it?" Correct answer? "He was thinking about his no good cheatin' raccoon wife and had decided to end it all".  
NEVER admit the wildlife was dead, then it's your fault for not avoiding it. 

And speaking of which, my bug is still dead. :thumbdown: Trying to figure out how to get my shop warm enough to determine it's not gelled fuel. Not having much luck doing that.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It is snowy today! This is my coworker's xB


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I wish I had snow tires today.  

Anyone need 225/45-17 Continental All-Seasons? :snowcool:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> I wish I had snow tires today.
> 
> Anyone need 225/45-17 Continental All-Seasons? :snowcool:


 details


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> details


 PM sent...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I wish I had snow tires today.


 I wish I didn't last night when I felt it 100% necessary to do some donuts in the parking lot of a building down the road on the way home.  

Also the one and only mk4 accessory I've ever desired to buy arrived at my office today:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ coolest button ever:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Reminds me of the one my brother has in his S4. 










What are you wiring yours up to?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> ^ coolest button ever:thumbup:


 It is! And where does it install? (You'd think I'd know since I own a MkIV Golf) 

In other news, today would be the day I have 53 days left to teach. So I did all of my reitrement paperwork crap. And warmed the engine bay in the bug...still no love, so off she went on the flatbed. It's only -6C....the fuel should be good an liquid at those temps, so there's some other reason she's starved. Not happy.  

I was looking for something Christmassy, but this will have to do. It cheers me up too :biggrinsanta: And for the record, I am stuffed, even though the meal wasn't quite 12 courses (which would be the traditional version) 

Okay, the picture already:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I wish I had snow tires today.
> 
> Anyone need 225/45-17 Continental All-Seasons? :snowcool:


 If you were closer you could buy Amber's 225/45/17 Michelin Primacy Alpin snow tires.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello everybody. I'm thinking about hunting for another scirocco. College has drained all of my money and I'd like to get back in something cheaper to buy regular maintenance parts for than the cherokee. I miss the cheap tires and gas


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> What are you wiring yours up to?


 Ummm... it's going to turn on the funk. :screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Ummm... it's going to turn on the funk. :screwy:


 Make sure you wire it correctly. Or else you could end up with this... 










instead of this: 










:what:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^ Yessss.:thumbup:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah you want to be REAL careful about that.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cholland_ said:


> Ummm... it's going to turn on the funk. :screwy:


 
...but y would the funk be turned off?? i would just wire it to be illuminated anytime the car is on, or in drive, or rocking... 



anyone know of a good online source for steel tubing? 
i found http://www.burnsstainless.com/ for exhaust pipe (for the fes, and maybe some other) 

but im looking for an inexpensive source of mild steel tubing, for tubular bumpers for jeeps and what not. my lack of a bender means i need bends and some straight sections but im having a hard time finding a place that looks decent


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Make sure you wire it correctly. Or else you could end up with this...


 By funk... I meant rear windshield defroster. It's the only switch I had free on the dash... 

Same thing, right?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's awesome Chris! :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> By funk... I meant rear windshield defroster. It's the only switch I had free on the dash...
> 
> Same thing, right?


 Ewwww, MKIV ...:sly: 


:wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

WHAT THE FUNK IS EVERYONE DOOING???


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

woody16v said:


> ...but y would the funk be turned off?? i would just wire it to be illuminated anytime the car is on, or in drive, or rocking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is there any reason you can't use someone local? Check your yellow pages for steel suppliers or industrial supply places. They are usually hard to beat, and will sell you what you need and not a whole piece if you don't need it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> WHAT THE FUNK IS EVERYONE DOOING???


 Homework, bleh.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is there any reason you can't use someone local? Check your yellow pages for steel suppliers or industrial supply places. They are usually hard to beat, and will sell you what you need and not a whole piece if you don't need it.


 
no specific reason, i just dont know of anywhere thats near, reasonable and sells bends. then again i havent really looked all that much locally. i know of a place up in PA that was pretty good but its about 2.5hrs from here and only does straight stock (i need some bends also) 

online is just usually my preference when it comes to shopping, of course seeing what im getting is quite nice, maybe ill have to make the trek up to hoover steel one of these days.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> WHAT THE FUNK IS EVERYONE DOOING???


 Drinking. :beer: 

And not driving. :thumbdown:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

trying to explain the finer points of OBDII based diagnostics to my friend via facebook and email. not ideal. id rather the car was here so i could just DO all this stuff and have it be done. 

copying diagnostic info from the internet to my computer and back to the internet is rather tiring


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chewie is slipping, yesterday was my birthday. 

How old you ask? The answer to the universe (hitchhiker's guide reference).


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well happy birthday sir (belated tho it may be)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Chewie is slipping, yesterday was my birthday.
> 
> How old you ask? The answer to the universe (hitchhiker's guide reference).


 Which has now been updated: 

http://www.dogsbody.org/1996/11/the-ultimate-answer-to-the-universe/ 


SO....... Happy 65th old guy!  And what the hell's Chewie doing that he's sleeping on important stuff like this? :screwy: 

PS I'm absolutely sure *53* is the answer to the universe.  

Okay, there is snow, AND sunshine. Time to strap on the skis. :snowcool:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Will. 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I finished getting the new furnace installed, the old one went out yesterday, again, ironically my brother was coming up to help me put it in this weekend. The company sent the wrong furnace, right BTU rating but wrong plenum size, so we had to build an entirely new plenum instead of just yanking the old one out and stuffing the new one in, was a long night. Add to that my brothers Super Duty blew the high pressure oil line, so today we spent the morning replacing that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That sounds like "fehX2". Gotta love modding new stuff to get it to work, and a furnace is essential. And then the truck getting jealous, vehicles are a pain. I've gotta get dressed early...carpool mode till I get the chunky winterbeater back.


----------



## dcoerocco (Jan 10, 2011)

*just joined today 84 rocco w/ 40mm webers owned for 12 years live in york pa*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Welcome, buddy! There are several of us in PA/DE/MD/NJ/NY that get together from time-to-time. But make sure you join the caravan to the great FAMILY REUNION of Scirocco-land aka CINCY!

:thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Quick question:

I'm looking to get some new hatch lift struts for the '80 and have a GAP (German Auto Parts) gift card here to use up. The only hatch lift struts they have are for the Mk2 Scirocco. Would these work on the Mk1? I'm assuming they would....just wanna double check. The new search function sucks and I don't wanna clutter up the forum with a new thread for this.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

dcoerocco said:


>


That looks like fun!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*Well, well, well...*

The wife's snazzy 2007 MX-5 decided not to start this freezing January morning. But dad's '84 Scirocco did, to save the day.

WHO'S a good Scirocco? You are! Yes, you are! Yes, you are! 

eace:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

wheeltowheel said:


> Hello everybody. I'm thinking about hunting for another scirocco. College has drained all of my money and I'd like to get back in something cheaper to buy regular maintenance parts for than the cherokee. I miss the cheap tires and gas


It just so happens I have at least one I'd be willing to part with. You know my digits.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mickeyb said:


> The wife's snazzy 2007 MX-5 decided not to start this freezing January morning. But dad's '84 Scirocco did, to save the day.
> 
> WHO'S a good Scirocco? You are! Yes, you are! Yes, you are!
> 
> eace:


Well, my Sciroccos would have started, but forecasts are calling for a snow event and Sciroccos dissolve in salt. We got robbed on snow days last year, not one! And it also won't be a snow day because I got the Hakkas back. :biggrinsanta: But the pudgy one was so happy to see me, she greeted me with a nice orange CEL!!! YAY!! She's back to normal. I have a sticker for that!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It is snowing here as well, and maybe we'll get over an inch this time.

So, what was the cause of the bug's maladies this time?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

mickeyb said:


> The wife's snazzy 2007 MX-5 decided not to start this freezing January morning. But dad's '84 Scirocco did, to save the day.
> 
> WHO'S a good Scirocco? You are! Yes, you are! Yes, you are!
> 
> eace:


Mine started too the other day. It's no longer getting hit with wood for the furnace, yay! :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It is snowing here as well, and maybe we'll get over an inch this time.
> 
> So, what was the cause of the bug's maladies this time?


Bad fuel, she was frozen solid. (so she got a thaw/drain/new fuel and filter) Not unheard of, but that's never happened to me before. As for the CEL, some intermittent thing, gone now. Time will tell what the long term will bring, but she ran home fine and started easily several times. I made sure to toss some antigel in there this time. I really miss that car when she's sick. Unless it's summer, then I'd be driving a Scirocco and not thinking of her at all.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Cathy, if you need a scan and can make it to Toronto, I do have a Vag-Com and would be more than happy to help.

Wish i could make a little drive out of Toronto anytime soon, but the city's busy sucking the life out of me right now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EDIT! Nothing says ownage like a green Scirocco! This is Kev's, not mine:










@cholland: Thanks for the offer, but Jeff doesn't generally charge to scan it. He checked it, and cleared it out. Seems fine now, she was just asking for attention after being neglected by me for a few days. Total cost for this trip was like $50, so that's not bad considering the cost of a diesel fuel filter. Most shops would charge more than that for just the scan. We'll get Vagcom before long here, it's becoming more and more obvious that it's a required tool.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> EDIT! Nothing says ownage like a green Scirocco!


Can't disagree with that!

Well, I just received the final funds for the little evil red car, so I guess that means she really is sold. Happy to see her go to a good home, but still a little sad to have to sell her at all.

I do have green, tan and gold on my mind now, though! Got a new headliner for Glenn last week, some headlight purchases are about to be made, and just got a Bentley, too! Lots of goodness all around.

But I also have to schedule the 10K mile service on the TDI. Annoying, in a way. 

Here was the view out of our bedroom window last night. Beautiful, perfect serene snow storm. No wind, fluffy snow, cold fermented beverages. 










:thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

well that was fun, nothing like 8" sidewalls to go over crubs unexpectedly, just make sure to straighten the wheels first & keep it wot if you're near the bottom of the ditch :snowcool:

i like the "sound" outside when the snow covers the ground, like a giant dynomat

digging the wood burning stove right now, i can keep the NG furnace off on the coldest days
& turning the thermostat up 5 degrees results ina 5 degree change in minutes, sending the changing out the door stripping their clothes off :laugh:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*Here we go again.*

Here we go again. Just yesterday I was driving it around.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> But I also have to schedule the 10K mile service on the TDI. Annoying, in a way.
> :thumbup:


My Cup goes in Monday. Man that was a fast 10,000 miles!
-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

MrPill said:


> My Cup goes in Monday. Man that was a fast 10,000 miles!
> -Dan


Awww, baby VWs. Mine's finally showing her age...small amount of upholstery failure. :thumbdown: But she was fun to drive today, and I had missed her terribly. 320ish on her clock. And we had a new fun thing at work today. The kiddies found one of the less used staff bathrooms and enoyed some whacky tabbacky. Nothing like feeling mellower after using the facilities. :what: Explains why the staff seemed happier today.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

No more VW content for me for a while.

I have to move a camper so I'm driving an old one ton GMC around...a crew cab long bed! (3+3)

Finally other drivers notice me.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I do have green, tan and gold on my mind now, though! Got a new headliner for Glenn last week, some headlight purchases are about to be made, and just got a Bentley, too! Lots of goodness all around.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

EL DRIFTO said:


> well that was fun, nothing like 8" sidewalls to go over crubs unexpectedly, just make sure to straighten the wheels first & keep it wot if you're near the bottom of the ditch :snowcool:
> 
> i like the "sound" outside when the snow covers the ground, like a giant dynomat
> 
> ...



:thumbupn all coults. 

love that weird muffled un-noise of snow, but if it snows just right (really really hard) you can actually hear the snow falling/hitting things. 

love woodburning stoves

almost miss driving a vehicle big enough that crubs are negligible "obstructions"- until of, course i hit the gas station



interesting things that happened today: the boss (service manager) somehow lost one of the pins that holds the plow to the plowframe- not sure how one does that, but i do know he isnt the first to manage that one. thats one of the things that makes me the "expert" on snow equipment. just because ive had to fix it in the past doesnt mean it makes any sense.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, snow makes things louder around here. The sleds always seem to arrive right under my window when I'm sound asleep. :thumbdown: As for plows, the guy who did my workplace dumped the entire pile of snow right in my private parking spot (greenhouse chick gets her own laneway :laugh: ) He messed up the rest of the job too, so at least I'm not the only one. 

We're supposed to get more on the weekend. I'm now convinced that I can control when it comes by simply booking a Cessna. But I like the snow better than the mud.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

a friend of mine needs a stock scirocco 16v intake manifold for a turbo project he is working on. 
anyone got one they don't need? 
located in seattle. please hit me up, thanks all :beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a huge day for the fine nation of Canada.

The news is everywhere! Target is going to start opening stores here. HUGE NEWS.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> It's a huge day for the fine nation of Canada.
> 
> The news is everywhere! Target is going to start opening stores here. HUGE NEWS.


Almost makes up for that world juniors, eh?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

mickeyb said:


> Almost makes up for that world juniors, eh?


We still beat you guys, that's all that's important. And since the Olympics last year, that sure seem to be a trend 

Russia just had to make up for a little loss in some series from 31 years ago that nobody remembers.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> It's a huge day for the fine nation of Canada.
> 
> The news is everywhere! Target is going to start opening stores here. HUGE NEWS.


Meh, Target isn't that great. Plus, you guys have been enjoying Walmart for some time now.

Oh, and losing at a sport you invented is pretty lame...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Oh, and losing at a sport you invented is pretty lame...


Seriously. We do that with basketball daily.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> We still beat you guys, that's all that's important. And since the Olympics last year, that sure seem to be a trend


Hey, we're American - it's not the winning or losing, it's how many hot dogs, beers, and t-shirts we sell. Vancouver is lucky we didn't show up and start drilling for oil at center ice.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Watched another episode of The Rockford Files last night and caught another Mk1 Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

Nataku said:


> Watched another episode of The Rockford Files last night and caught another Mk1 Scirocco.




Man that brings me back; I remember watching that with my parents. That and "Columbo."


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, The Rockford Files is easily one of my favorite shows. I've watched seasons 1-5 and have a few left of Season 6.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Yeah, The Rockford Files is easily one of my favorite shows. I've watched seasons 1-5 and have a few left of Season 6.


I used to watch it back in the day because I was driving a 77 Firechicken at the time. (yeah, I watched because of the car.... )It always amazed me how that Pontiac of his would squeal tires on even the dustiest of surfaces. Not sure what rubber he was running on it :laugh: 

In other news, ummm I got nothin' . No news at all. But the cat's predicting snow again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

How about "It's the weekend?" Now that's some good news for today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> In other news, ummm I got nothin' . No news at all.


Me neither. :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I went flying today. And I looked at the Sciroccos. That's it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Set up details for the 16V departure. As of Monday, I will be Sciroccoless for the first time in a decade. 

Sad.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

But you'll be in the driver's seat of a shiny green Mk1 in a few months!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected]#% !!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

colleague sent this to me in an email with the following description:

*During the late 60's, most television programs and commercials were live. There were no "pre-recorded" programs. There were some obvious problems with this method. No "retakes" and "bloopers" were a regular occurrence. This is no blooper! This guy was just very upset with his boss and told it like he thought it was. What a great job of ad-libbing. He never misses a beat while the camera man is just about to lose it. The commercial got on the air ... but only once. We have to assume he quit right after the commercial. Need more like this guy! *

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/MichaelBee74/?action=view&current=ba5d4b1c.mp4

:laugh:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*howdy*



Amsterdam087 said:


> a friend of mine needs a stock scirocco 16v intake manifold for a turbo project he is working on.
> anyone got one they don't need?
> [email protected]
> located in seattle. please hit me up, thanks all :beer:




:beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> colleague sent this to me in an email with the following description:
> 
> *During the late 60's, most television programs and commercials were live. There were no "pre-recorded" programs. There were some obvious problems with this method. No "retakes" and "bloopers" were a regular occurrence. This is no blooper! This guy was just very upset with his boss and told it like he thought it was. What a great job of ad-libbing. He never misses a beat while the camera man is just about to lose it. The commercial got on the air ... but only once. We have to assume he quit right after the commercial. Need more like this guy! *
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Not looking forward to late next week at all......


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mr bee, that really looks like the guy that did the "turbo encabulator" videos

http://www.break.com/index/understanding-the-turbo-encabulator.html


@nataku: i'd claim that seeing that will cause me not to complain about the "cold" here, but anything below about 65 is uncomfortable imho. good luck though- you have my sympathies


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Getting ready to start fixin' once the snow melts around these parts. Here's a brief up-to-date on my 87 16v for those who weren't here when we last diagnosed my problem. 

Car idles fine and sounds good. When revved to about 3-4k RPM, the oil pressure buzzer inside goes off. It was decided here that my high pressure oil sensor was probably off... but I've forgotten what part was suggested that I get to replace it from GAP. 

Is this what I need? http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/EngineElectrical/150/3

Also, adding to a box of new stuff that will go into the car this summer - currently has stainless steel braided brake lines, all new injectors, and will be adding ignition wires as well as new front rotors, pads, and calipers soon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Local guy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> mr bee, that really looks like the guy that did the "turbo encabulator" videos
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/understanding-the-turbo-encabulator.html
> 
> ...


LOL, 65 is perfect weather. I'm getting a bit tired of wearing my "arctic excursion gear" to go to the airport (it's out in the open, and it's not much better inside the plane anyway. My legs were a bit chilly after two hours of that today. Something about the insulating properties of aluminum at altitude....:thumbdown. But I got some high-tech long johns for Christmas at least. :thumbup: It's -13 here now and a clear night coming up. My kid's 5 hours north ice fishing in North Bay. I doubt they'll feel anything up there somehow.  Not wanting to jinx it, but my bug's starting great!!!! :thumbup: And I'm glad to be living here in "the sunny south". And to not be doing any major wrenching this winter.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Low 20'2 here today. Not much Scirocco content. Washed the Slegato's inner sunroof panel twice with an oxy type upholstery cleaner and it came out pretty well. Mandy said they sell similar fabric at fabric stores so Mason and I checked that out today, but it was a little too thick and none were white. Oh well. So we, or I should say he, went sledding a bit.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I'm glad to be living here in "the sunny south"


well in the deep south, it is raining at moment


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> well in the deep south, it is raining at moment


It's too cold for precip here right now, airports are reporting -19C, it's "just" -17C here. Outside cat is curled up tight in her bed. She's seen worse, and she's taken on beachball form in order to minimize surface area to volume ratio. (My Lord she's fat!) So glad I'm not flying this morning (something about the boss wants me to work once in a while...), and it'll be a real test for the bug. Adam came home, he said it was about -25C up there and his truck wouldn't start. And tomorrow they say it may warm enough for freezing rain. Brace for migraines with that swing!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Low 20'2 here today. Not much Scirocco content. Washed the Slegato's inner sunroof panel twice with an oxy type upholstery cleaner and it came out pretty well. Mandy said they sell similar fabric at fabric stores so Mason and I checked that out today, but it was a little too thick and none were white. Oh well. So we, or I should say he, went sledding a bit.


I cannot get over how fast these things GROW! Seems like just yesterday you guys were "expecting". He's SO cute!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well he did come out bigger than most. I see kids all the time, much smaller than him, that are walking, but they are also quite a bit older too. It's weird.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, mine were born big too, but it's still amazing how fast they grow! And we're being teased by a potential freezing rain event. Not gonna happen, but a snow day would sure be nice!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

currently in abingdon, md: snow, soon to become sleet, then freezing rain, then if my luck holds out some thawing rain. either way ill be up way earlier than normal to try and prevent my mother from falling down the driveway again (couple years ago she broke her foot doing such things)


also, im uploading 56 pictures of the '08 .:R32 that was traded in at work (for a silverado with 22' wheels:screwy: of all things) with any luck my buddy up in PA will by it, trade in his mkIII "celebration" golf for little enough that maybe ill buy it and take the parts i want/need (chinese door handles, transmission and bbs loveliness) im uploading them as "high res" so its going to a: take forever and b: be uninsertable here (not that anyone here would want to look at #3148)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, none of that high-res stuff would wokr for me I tell ya! And that crap fest of weather's hitting us too. Temps will be up and down across the freezing mark today, with precip. SO!!!! YAY!!!!I got a snow day. WOnder what trouble I can get into??? :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

sciroccojim installed my block heater in my Scirocco on Saturday. It's pretty awesome, the way it works. It warms up the coolant about 30 to 40 degrees. Makes my 4 minute drive a much less destructive time on my engine. I even get heat within 2 minutes!

today, we had a bit of ice.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

Snowing again here. Hard. Covering up the damage the insurance appraiser is supposed to come look at. :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Back to plain old grey rain here for now. Going back down to the deep freeze tonight. But I got sidetracked. If you are bored, there are a few of you in this old thread. Amazing how much things change yet stay the same after a few years. Daun, you will be interested for sure:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ystery-Tour-08&highlight=Magical+Mystery+Tour


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I would post it...but I think everyone here knows it only rains in Seattle... :screwy:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

my internet was being annoyingly slow, and pooping up out of memory messages, so i deleted my cookies.

problem is, ive had my email (which i have had for over 10yrs now) on auto login for who knows how long, and have absolutely no idea what my password is. 


may be switching to a new email address.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Back to plain old grey rain here for now. Going back down to the deep freeze tonight. But I got sidetracked. If you are bored, there are a few of you in this old thread. Amazing how much things change yet stay the same after a few years. Daun, you will be interested for sure:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ystery-Tour-08&highlight=Magical+Mystery+Tour


Ahhh yes... the Magical Mystery Tour. Probably my most favoritest roadtrip eVar! I'm hoping you'll include me in further adventures after your retirement.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ahhh yes... the Magical Mystery Tour. Probably my most favoritest roadtrip eVar! I'm hoping you'll include me in further adventures after your retirement.


Well, duh!!!!! Of course!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

after many many attempts, i have finally hacked back into my own email account. HOORAY!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> after many many attempts, i have finally hacked back into my own email account. HOORAY!


YAY!! I posted as two16Vs for a while till I figured out how to get punchbug back. Annoying when you never use your login/password combo and you forget them eh?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

In other news, my NEW (to me) Bentley for the 81 showed up...










And, I've been cooking up plans (_gasp!_) for a vanity plate for the new little green guy. Oh, it's a good one. You'll like it Cathy. In fact, you'll be green with envy!

I leave you with a picture of me and Erin from New Year's Eve 2010/2011:










And yes, I tied that bowtie myself!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> YAY!! I posted as two16Vs for a while till I figured out how to get punchbug back. Annoying when you never use your login/password combo and you forget them eh?


yeah it is, i remember you having that other sn for a while. 

just have to remember to selectively delete cookies next time, ive done that a couple times fairly successfully just didnt have the patience to think of it at the time.

oh yeah, and for those who wish to see them- mkV .:R32 pics from workhttp://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/album.php?id=812273708&aid=355850

enjoy! (warning: festiva content)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

so is the silver car still 'urple? 

That was a fun thread. Thanks for reminding me.

...and Joe, somehow bow ties fit right in with oddball 'urple cars, and good call on the good book (although you prolly won't need it with the support group and all).

Here is to better times. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> so is the silver car still 'urple?
> 
> That was a fun thread. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ...


Well, I was not gonna mention it, but I looked at my jammy pants as I looked at Joe's bowtie in the picture and they're that same plaid. And of course I got these because they go with the green and tan theme of my life so well. And yes, she's still 'urple, but the interior is a bit different. Not as colourful but still not normal either. Gator content in there now. 

And Joe is such a natural fit for that green and gold scheme. ANyway, I gotta go to work....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> ANyway, I gotta go to work....


True, but not for much longer. 

So here's why I've not been too active on the Vortex recently.










The section to the left is where the kitchen was, the pic was taken while standing in the old office. The 'fridge is in my old room. The new arrangement will be: kitchen in the area where the 'fridge is, closets and laundry where the kitchen was, and a bedroom where the office was.

And we're still living here while doing this. :screwy:

The goal is to have things pretty well finished up by the beginning of May. Guess I'd better get back to work....


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> True, but not for much longer.
> 
> So here's why I've not been too active on the Vortex recently.
> 
> ...


Looks like your work is cut out for you. Do you have a working oven/range to use in the meantime?

We are planning a bathroom remodel/upgrade for March, not sure where I'm going to 'Triple S' for those two weeks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> And, I've been cooking up plans (_gasp!_) for a vanity plate for the new little green guy. Oh, it's a good one.


Is it more creative than "T Money?" :laugh:


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> And we're still living here while doing this. :screwy:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha, Judy and I have done htis a couple of times on previous houses, except we've done one room at a time. Wish I was a little closer to offer a hand! Hope things go back together for you okay.
> -Dan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

15 below out actual air temp. The "feels like" is -29 F. Ugh. It's days like this I wish I had a block heater. Wonder if my car will even start.......


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is it more creative than "T Money?" :laugh:


That it is. And speaking of the man, where has Tyler been lately?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> 15 below out actual air temp. The "feels like" is -29 F. Ugh. It's days like this I wish I had a block heater. Wonder if my car will even start.......


_Ei! Mein Gott_, it's cold up there! We're headed to NYC this weekend and I was a little concerned as it was dipping into the teens. You guys have it _tough!_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> And speaking of the man, where has Tyler been lately?


tcl chat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> _Ei! Mein Gott_, it's cold up there! We're headed to NYC this weekend.


Have fun!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> tcl chat.


Wo ist das?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wo ist das?


I send you message.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Have fun!


Thanks!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Have fun!


+1

Have a great time! I love NYC, wish I lived closer to it so I could visit more often. Wouldn't wanna live there, though. I like having a yard.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> +1
> 
> Have a great time! I love NYC, wish I lived closer to it so I could visit more often. Wouldn't wanna live there, though. I like having a yard.












Problem solved. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> That it is. And speaking of the man, where has Tyler been lately?


Don't know, but he does post fairly regularly on Facebook. Usually with pics of a tasty dinner or some beer. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, surf fans, check this footage out:

http://www.wired.com/playbook/2011/01/video-night-surfing-hawaii/

_WHOA!_ :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wo ist das?


Here dude:
http://03.chat.mibbit.com/?server=irc.echoservers.com&channel=#tcl


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

scirocco joe said:


> And speaking of the man, where has Tyler been lately?



he is here a lot more than vortex: http://forums.pnwfahren.com/forumdisplay.php?2-PNWfahren


:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

We got up to a high of about 12 F here today. Despite the cold, my friend Rick & I managed to go convert some fuel to noise.










So far this year, I've flown the Champ once and his Navion three times. The 172 is just plain grumpy when it gets below about 30. Must have been all those years she spent living in southern California.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

stupid question: how do they keep all that moisture out of the fuel in temps and weather like that? how is it stored? id imagine contamination level tolerances are a lot more strict than what i get at the pump. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> stupid question: how do they keep all that moisture out of the fuel in temps and weather like that? how is it stored? id imagine contamination level tolerances are a lot more strict than what i get at the pump. :laugh:


I know, a regular commercial fueling station is allowed 3 inches of water in their storage tanks. :screwy:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

water is heavier so it settles to the bottom. suck fuel from the top or if you have a drain port just drain water out the bottom.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Problem solved. :thumbup:




Is it bad that we just sold an Mk1 that we really didn't have the room for and I want to buy another one? This '79 Special Edition is for sale locally for $1,500. :sly:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh wow.
It's black too.

RACIST! 

I looooove me some black scirocco. GIMMIE!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

dang!! MAJOR SCOREAGE!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Dude.

Get it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nataku said:


>


HOLY CRAP!!! Can you say rare? ! Paging Kirsten.... ! Shockey Jr here.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Ugh - yeah, it's really got me thinkin. I have no idea where it'll go. I'm trying to get my brother to buy it. He's wanted a Scirocco ever since I bought mine 5 years ago. He's got the space, he just needs the bread. 

Looks like it's in pretty nice shape too, huh?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Chris, buy this black mk1 Nataku


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday John *"crazyaboutrocs"* :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Randall. Other than spending three hours clearing out the snow from yesterday's storm it was a good day. Pizza and cake with family and friends. Plenty of gift cards to use toward tools and a stereo for the Slegato. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Happy birthday, John! :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nataku said:


> Is it bad that we just sold an Mk1 that we really didn't have the room for and I want to buy another one? This '79 Special Edition is for sale locally for $1,500. :sly:


Do want.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mmmmm, now that's a rare car. '79 Limited Edition 5-speed. Basically an S before it was called an S. And black is my second favorite color on an Mk 1. (after Cosmos Silver of course.) If that were local for $1500 it wouldn't be for sale anymore. Of course, what do I need with another Scirocco....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Do *buy*.


One of you guys. Amber would look fabulous in black.  We already know Marc does. And Daun, shouldn't you go skiing or something? :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Amsterdam087 said:


> stupid question: how do they keep all that moisture out of the fuel in temps and weather like that? how is it stored? id imagine contamination level tolerances are a lot more strict than what i get at the pump. :laugh:


At our place it's stored underground. When I ran the FBO in Wilmington we had above-ground tanks. Regardless, the fuel is checked daily for water and any found is pumped out.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> One of you guys. Amber would look fabulous in black.


But Amber never drives her Scirocco....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> At our place it's stored underground. When I ran the FBO in Wilmington we had above-ground tanks. Regardless, the fuel is checked daily for water and any found is pumped out.


And you're supposed to check the fuel drains before flying and after refuelling. Sometimes there will be a wee bit of water, and you keep draining till there is none. Condensation in the wing tanks is another source of water, and the theory is you should fill up every time the plane gets parked. Which is fine as long as the plane doesn't leak. And of course none of them do (big eyeroll). Another interesting thing is the lack of salt and grit on the runway asphalt this time of year. Brantford was 20% dry / 80% ice today. Adds to the fun factor. It was frikkin freezing today, I rented the plane with the worst heat, as in, the doors are bent to the point where the air comes in. Not renting that one again till summer if I can avoid it. Thank God the Bug has seat heaters!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Another interesting thing is the lack of salt and grit on the runway asphalt this time of year. Brantford was 20% dry / 80% ice today.


So if it's really bad, you do what we did today. Switch landing gear.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> One of you guys. Amber would look fabulous in black.  We already know Marc does. And Daun, shouldn't you go skiing or something? :laugh:


Yeah, we need more info. More pictures, mileages, etc...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Condensation in the wing tanks is another source of water, and the theory is you should fill up every time the plane gets parked.


Same with cars in the winter. Which remind me that it is -25° tonight and the gas tank in my winter beater is almost empty. :banghead:




punchbug said:


> Which is fine as long as the plane doesn't leak. And of course none of them do (big eyeroll).


Some do once in a while...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, we need more info. More pictures, mileages, etc...



yup! sure do.


is that green interior i see? or is that a lighting trick


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So if it's really bad, you do what we did today. Switch landing gear.


Ah, so you did go skiing! Looks like fun!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Happy Birthday John *"crazyaboutrocs"* :beer:


Happy birthday John!!





vwdaun said:


> But Amber never drives her Scirocco....


Sad but true.... 

I really don't have room for another car, it'd be awesome if someone on here rescued this. Will sure seems to be interested! 





Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, we need more info. More pictures, mileages, etc...


The car is posted on a local Euro club forum. I'd post a link but you'd need to register in order to see it as the Classifieds section is members only. The pics I've posted up are the only ones there are thus far and are off the ad. I haven't seen the car in person. From the description, it's stored 3 1/2 hours away from us, near the North Dakota boarder. Here is the description from the ad:


"Disclaimer: This isnt my car, i have been in contact with them about it, and am trying to help him sell it, as i dont want any more cars. I have not personally seen it, but will try and swing by in the next week or two if someone wants a heads up. I have all the contact info for it, please pm me and i will give it to you. It is up north in detroit lakes, mn. Is a pretty low owner car from what i understand, 1 or possibly 2. Just wanted to throw this out there for someone here, since he is not in the vw scene, it is/was his dads car and are now trying to sell it.

1979 scirocco "s" look, 1.6, 5 speed. I dont think its an actual s, but has red stripe stuff, etc like some of the in between ones had. Has about 150k or so, odo stopped working a bit ago @ 135k. Black, with black interior (red plaid), dash with no cracks (!!!!), repainted in 2001 or so. Has been stored inside and used very little recently. Floor is a little soft on the pass side apparently (he said no holes, not sure on the extent, or the validity), but otherwise pretty nice, and bone stock, and very complete. Runs and drives great apparently, has been in storage for awhile, but with stabil in the tank, so should be ok. Heres a few pics.

He is asking 1500. Pm me for contact info"




woody16v said:


> yup! sure do.
> 
> 
> is that green interior i see? or is that a lighting trick


Just the lighting. The bolsters of the seats are black. These were also available in the pre-GTI model of the Rabbit, IIRC.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Happy Birthday John *"crazyaboutrocs"* :beer:


X1 belated. :wave:
-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

MrPill said:


> X1 belated. :wave:
> -Dan


X2 belated!!! And OMG I am not looking forward to going to the airport this morning. -18C and wind 10 knots gustng to 20. I'd stay home but we don't get many clear days this time of year and I need to climb up high. Which makes it even colder. I'll come home and crawl into bed. Normal here is about -2C. It's supposed to get way colder tonight, no clouds. Brrrrr.....I'm really a wimp. But damn it's nasty out there.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WINTER Poem

It's winter in Wisconsin
And the gentle breezes blow
Seventy miles an hour
At thirty-five below.

Oh, how I love Wisconsin
When the snow's up to your butt
You take a breath of winter
And your nose gets frozen shut.

Yes, the weather here is wonderful
So I guess I'll hang around
I could never leave Wisconsin
Cuz I'm frozen to the ground!
Have a great day..
[]

98% OF WISCONSIN RESIDENTS SAY "OH ****" BEFORE GOING IN THE DITCH ON A SLIPPERY ROAD.
THE OTHER 2% ARE FROM NORTHERN WISCONSIN AND THEY SAY, "HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS."


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> So if it's really bad, you do what we did today. Switch landing gear.


:snowcool: :snowcool: :snowcool:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> WINTER Poem
> 
> It's winter in Wisconsin
> And the gentle breezes blow
> ...


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Ah, so you did go skiing! Looks like fun!


OMG we've been having a blast. I didn't get to fly it until this morning since I spent a lot of the day yesterday picking up some Scirocco parts east of Columbus. But today? Yeah, we've put two hours on it so far flying around the pattern plus a field trip to Waynesville. Andy's brother Pete has his Cub on skis too so we made that jaunt in formation. Actually, they're still out... they dropped me off at home so I could nap before work tonight :thumbdown: and continued on up to Jim's strip in Troy.

Now i'm not sure if my feet will ever get warm again but... what's a couple of toes?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> WINTER Poem
> 
> It's winter in Wisconsin
> And the gentle breezes blow
> ...


Loved the poem, and Daun, sounds like you had fun in the Champ. :thumbup: I survived my morning flight (an hour under the hood) but we had to wait till it warmed up to -17C before heading out (another obscure club rule). Anyway, the bug behaved well, we'll see how she is tomorrow. I went skiing through to my parent's place and when I got back here, Adam wanted me to go to the pothole to take pics of him and a buddy jumping sleds. So I drove Denny's Yammy back there and maybe I'll post up some pics. It was actually decent out once you got brave enough to go out there. Toimorrow morning's gonna be really cold....no clouds at all.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> Now i'm not sure if my feet will ever get warm again but... what's a couple of toes?



Nothing compared to that experience! :thumbup:


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

tmechanic said:


> WINTER Poem
> 
> It's winter in Wisconsin
> And the gentle breezes blow
> ...


I am in the 98% range


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Good times, good times...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Just received word that the Red Mk2 safely arrived in Texas this weekend. Had a first drive with the new owner and all went well.

He said after he gets some parts together that he will post a build thread detailing his progress. Good news. :thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

wow... i must have missed the part where you sold it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

we saw Sharon Jones and the Dap Kings last night....

AMAZING! 

Joe, glad to hear the evil Mk2 made it OK...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mr lee said:


> wow... i must have missed the part where you sold it.


It's ok. I sold it to buy a green Mk1. :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

non-scirocco comedy content


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

W :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5162426-7-reasons-why-you-should-buy-THIS-Subaru

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad to hear the MK2 arrived safely, Joe.

In this MK2 Golf build thread, the owner found passenger side door handles that are lock-less. Does anyone have a source for these for the Scirocco?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4933748-Capri-Green-in-London-(Build-Thread)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Glad to hear the MK2 arrived safely, Joe.
> 
> In this MK2 Golf build thread, the owner found passenger side door handles that are lock-less. Does anyone have a source for these for the Scirocco?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4933748-Capri-Green-in-London-(Build-Thread)


The back doors on a Mk2 Golf or Jetta.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The back doors on a Mk2 Golf or Jetta.


...

Thanks.

:facepalm:

Edit: That's a facepalm at myself, not at you. Also, forgive me for more stupid questions, but if there's no lock cylinder on the handle, will it still lock with the little knob inside? (I'm thinking it will, but want to make sure before I order parts.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Yes it will.


----------



## sciroccodriver (Jan 18, 2004)

*White cat in Greensboro?*

HUH? I hear somebody on .org is wondering about a white cat in Greensboro. News to me, but share the pic if you've got it. Mine's been in the garage for a year so wasn't me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

sciroccodriver said:


> HUH? I hear somebody on .org is wondering about a white cat in Greensboro. News to me, but share the pic if you've got it. Mine's been in the garage for a year so wasn't me.


Wasn't me either, and yes, there was a comment on the .org about one. And YAY!! Last day of the semester. Drinks are on me tonight!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Wasn't me either, and yes, there was a comment on the .org about one. And YAY!! Last day of the semester. Drinks are on me tonight!!!!!


Yay! Enjoy yourself, be safe! :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DrFraserCrane said:


> non-scirocco comedy content


 I f*cking hate wheels. :what:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My BMW hit 300000 miles last night.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Bad ass. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

bravo on that pic. that's pretty amazing. 



found out some terrible news about the rocco today... apparently one of the owners of the company i work for is not as bug a fan of sciroccos as i may have hoped and i have to get it out of there ASAP. my managers words were "...not, like, in a couple weeks either, like, SOON..." 

so if anyone knows of a place where i could park the rocco and work on it at the same place, prefferably in harford co. md (or fairly close at least) that would be great. dont have alot of money to be throwing around but i will gladly trade space for work- i can build fences, dig holes, fix cars and equipment, paint, drywall (not my strongest point but that just means i do looooots of sanding) and know little bits about all sorts of stuff that ive learned at a pretty random collection of past employers. (mostly landscaping, painting and remodelling houses, delivery driving, etc, etc) 

so, anyone need their kitchen or bath redone? (also lay flooring, minor plumbing, install cabinetry)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@woody: That sucks. I'm lucky, mine have a permanent roof for as long as they want it. Good luck finding a new spot for yours. 

And yeah, very cool photo!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> @woody: That sucks. I'm lucky, mine have a permanent roof for as long as they want it. Good luck finding a new spot for yours.
> 
> And yeah, very cool photo!


 well thank you. there are a few people i can ask about it still, it would be nice if she can lodge with another scirocco for sure


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

sciroccodriver said:


> HUH? I hear somebody on .org is wondering about a white cat in Greensboro. News to me, but share the pic if you've got it. Mine's been in the garage for a year so wasn't me.


 Hi everyone! It was at the Shriners Volksfest Sunday, I saw the .org decal and Cincy emblem and mentioned it to rocco_julie, not sure if she's who brought it up or not. Like a dummy I didn't look at the registration form for a name, but I did snap a few pics of it. Very nice car! 


~Sara


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ I recognize that car! Just can't remember who owns it. Has the white and grey tweed and vinyl interior, IIRC. 

:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So this evening I was going through EKTA and figuring out parts numbers for lots of little bits I need for my brown car, planning on going to the dealership tomorrow morning. 

I decided to check out World Impex for the first time. They've got every single little piece I need, and cheap too. Decide to check shipping to Canada... nothings big, just lots of little plastic pieces. UPS Expedited: $154.18 :banghead: Same thing for a US address: $14. 

Arggg. Stealership prices it is.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> So this evening I was going through EKTA and figuring out parts numbers for lots of little bits I need for my brown car, planning on going to the dealership tomorrow morning.
> 
> I decided to check out World Impex for the first time. They've got every single little piece I need, and cheap too. Decide to check shipping to Canada... nothings big, just lots of little plastic pieces. UPS Expedited: $154.18 :banghead: Same thing for a US address: $14.
> 
> Arggg. Stealership prices it is.


 Did ya get my PM??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The Quantum's 4wd worked well. I locked the diffs, but the tires do suck.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

time to see how the fes functions as a plow......


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> The Quantum's 4wd worked well. I locked the diffs, but the tires do suck.


 Should've swapped to the Scirocco's snow tires!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I love snow!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> I love snow!!!


 You have the wrong German car. :wave::laugh: 









pic mgetty


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> You *sell* the *right* German car. :wave::laugh:


 fixed  

for the record.... I _drive_ the right German car :sly: 

ps: that A4 pic is played dude... :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> fixed
> 
> for the record.... I _drive_ the right German car :sly:
> 
> ps: that A4 pic is played dude... :facepalm:


 
Haha Bee, you are funny, even when you don't try. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MissAnthropic said:


> Hi everyone! It was at the Shriners Volksfest Sunday, I saw the .org decal and Cincy emblem and mentioned it to rocco_julie, not sure if she's who brought it up or not. Like a dummy I didn't look at the registration form for a name, but I did snap a few pics of it. Very nice car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice first post. Welcome to the Vortex. :thumbup::beer: 

So, who's car is it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> So this evening I was going through EKTA and figuring out parts numbers for lots of little bits I need for my brown car, planning on going to the dealership tomorrow morning.
> 
> I decided to check out World Impex for the first time. They've got every single little piece I need, and cheap too. Decide to check shipping to Canada... nothings big, just lots of little plastic pieces. UPS Expedited: $154.18 :banghead: Same thing for a US address: $14.
> 
> Arggg. Stealership prices it is.


 I hear you. UPS sucks.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> So this evening I was going through EKTA and figuring out parts numbers for lots of little bits I need for my brown car, planning on going to the dealership tomorrow morning.
> 
> I decided to check out World Impex for the first time. They've got every single little piece I need, and cheap too. Decide to check shipping to Canada... nothings big, just lots of little plastic pieces. UPS Expedited: $154.18 :banghead: Same thing for a US address: $14.
> 
> Arggg. Stealership prices it is.


 I'd give them a call and see if maybe they could ship them USPS or something.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Bee said:


> ps: that A4 pic is played dude... :facepalm:


 still a good pic, but someone needs to come up with a new one.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> So this evening I was going through EKTA and figuring out parts numbers for lots of little bits I need for my brown car, planning on going to the dealership tomorrow morning.
> 
> I decided to check out World Impex for the first time. They've got every single little piece I need, and cheap too. Decide to check shipping to Canada... nothings big, just lots of little plastic pieces. UPS Expedited: $154.18 :banghead: Same thing for a US address: $14.
> 
> Arggg. Stealership prices it is.


 
I'm sure Cathy was PMing you with a solution, but you know plenty of us that would let your stuff be delivered to us and then we would just USPS it to you.


----------



## mysirdad (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi I am mad and that is a description as well as a name I just bought a 86 scirocco and named it sir Rocco greetings and salutations to all:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Welp, the Quantum is stuck in the driveway. It won't move. It spins all four wheels. Diffs locked. Snow is packed underneath. 










They're guessing 8 to 12 inches for us. It seems like we already have the 12. But it's still snowing. 

EDIT: heh heh school closings


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm at home hoping classes will be canceled tomorrow morning... I'm already in need of a break!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Welp, the Quantum is stuck in the driveway. It won't move. It spins all four wheels. Diffs locked. Snow is packed underneath.


 I got the BMW stuck at the end of the driveway. Diff got high-centered. :facepalm: 

With some digging I got it to where the tires would touch the ground again, and the Hakkas did the rest. :snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:thumbup: Have I mentioned lately how much I love my Hakkas? My kids have them too. Denny's too cheap, so he slides around. What I'd like to try is the big 4X4 F350 on them with that bull low/diesel combo. But yeah,this: 

"All Summers" < snow tires < Hakkas. 

Of course then it becomes all about the defensive driving because the other bozos are on the least useful option, BALD all-summers. 

Anyone else think that all seasons have become worse in the winter as years have gone by? I used to have some way back in the day that were half ways decent. The new ones are really scary. Mind you, I first started driving when you'd have to warm the bias ply tires up on real cold days till the "flat spot" went away. Radials don't do that, you young pup don't know what you're missing...thumpathumpathumpathumpa......yeah, they sucked.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mysirdad said:


> Hi I am mad and that is a description as well as a name I just bought a 86 scirocco and named it sir Rocco greetings and salutations to all:laugh:


 Well Hello mad person. If you have a Rocco, you are in the right place! We have a big party in June....so keep an eye open for info on that. And before some of the more agressive types swoop in on you, above all else on this forum, WE NEED PICTURES! So get on that!!!! Of sir Rocco of course.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

14.8 inches is our official snow total from the noaa. So much for 8 to 12! 

but the roads are clear! The plows did their jobs.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning Everyone! 

Another :snowcool: here in CT again.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Another :snowcool: here in CT again.


 Indeed!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

snow everywhere here too. i just finished getting the driveway and mine and my folks cars cleared off. now im too tired and hungry to go to work. luckily i have a job to get done so hopefully they wont bug me to clear cars and shuffle all the new and used inventory around the parking lots 7-10 times like they usually do.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

mysirdad said:


> Hi I am mad and that is a description as well as a name I just bought a 86 scirocco and named it sir Rocco greetings and salutations to all:laugh:


 Welcome Sir; I'm sure you'll fit right in. 

:beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I hear you. UPS sucks.


 I hate UPS too (who doesn't love getting charged $100 in brokerage fees on a package worth $75?), but there's no way that's an accurate quote. Pretty sure it's World Impex's way of being able to say they'll ship worldwide, without the actual hassle of ever actually having to ship out of the states by inflating the price unbelievably. Anyways, thanks for the concern of everyone, but Mr. Joe Mair will be accepting at least 700 packages on my behalf for when I drive down to visit him, drink all his beer and steal his D90's when he's not looking. 

I'm also going to stop for a couple night in NYC on my way... I've never been and have no idea where to stay or what to do. So... any suggestions are much appreciated. My main concern now is a decently-priced hotel in a nice neighbourhood (with decent parking, of course).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Anyways, thanks for the concern of everyone, but Mr. Joe Mair will be accepting at least 700 packages on my behalf for when I drive down to visit him, drink all his beer and steal his D90's when he's not looking.


 :thumbup::beer::laugh: 



cholland_ said:


> I'm also going to stop for a couple night in NYC on my way... I've never been and have no idea where to stay or what to do. So... any suggestions are much appreciated. My main concern now is a decently-priced hotel in a nice neighbourhood (with decent parking, of course).


 It depends on what you want to do and see. 

I more or less always stop at St-Marks hotel, which is cheap and clean, and hang around St-Marks place and Tompskin Square Park. There are a few indoor parking lots close by, and street parking is safe. Lots of cool local bars and restaurants within walking distance. 

St-Marks hotel


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Anyways, thanks for the concern of everyone, but Mr. Joe Mair will be accepting at least 700 packages on my behalf for when I drive down to visit him, drink all his beer and steal his D90's when he's not looking.


 Why I oughta....  



cholland_ said:


> I'm also going to stop for a couple night in NYC on my way... I've never been and have no idea where to stay or what to do. So... any suggestions are much appreciated. My main concern now is a decently-priced hotel in a nice neighbourhood (with decent parking, of course).


 May I suggest... 

http://nymag.com/urban/guides/nyonthecheap/travel/hotels.htm 

If nothing else, it's a start. But expect to pay some $$ for parking (sadly).


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> I'm also going to stop for a couple night in NYC on my way... I've never been and have no idea where to stay or what to do. So... any suggestions are much appreciated. My main concern now is a decently-priced hotel in a nice neighbourhood (with decent parking, of course).


 You'll find NYC hotel prices pretty staggering for what you'll get. But the city is a lot of fun, and the food is the best in the country. 

p.s., "Thank you, Kessel!"


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

mickeyb said:


> You'll find NYC hotel prices pretty staggering for what you'll get. But the city is a lot of fun, and the food is the best in the country.


 I've been across Western Europe, Iceland, California... those kind of places... I'm used to hotels being completely overpriced. Really, I just want to stay in that hotel from Home Alone 2.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Plaza is nothing short of amazing! They just underwent a recent renovation too, IIRC.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So the power here at my dad's house went out last night at about 8:30. It just came back on. It got down to about 53º in here, which is a little colder than I'd prefer. 

Our snow shovel had disappeared since last winter, so we've been using a regular shovel. The handle broke on that during the last snow storm, so we had nothing. I went to get one today (most places are sold out) and while I was away, my dad looked in the attic above the garage and what did he find? Not one, but two snow shovels. He didn't remember putting them up there.:screwy: 

I hit a big pile of snow that got left in the middle of the highway last night, which bent the valance and fender on the BMW a little bit. It also folded the fog light under and ripped off the other tow hook cover. But that car is like a tank. Un****ingstoppable. :heart:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> The Quantum's 4wd worked well. I locked the diffs, but the tires do suck.


 
Where's the Scirocco? I thought it was all winter prepared?


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> I've been across Western Europe, Iceland, California... those kind of places... I'm used to hotels being completely overpriced. Really, I just want to stay in that hotel from Home Alone 2.


 Iceland, home of Bjork, and, um...ice.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

And like an inch of snow at my place, with a little more downeast. What an odd winter when you guys get more snow than us.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And like an inch of snow at my place, with a little more downeast. What an odd winter when you guys get more snow than us.


 They got a lot last year too. We have really not had much here at all, even though other parts of the province have had record amounts. It sure is an odd winter, but it's been white at least. I hate the mud. Ben marking exams. Shoot me now. :heart: Oh, new emoticon! That's like the high spot of my day! :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

mickeyb said:


> Iceland, home of Bjork, and, um...ice.


 Don't forgot volcanoes, the most expensive food in the world, and the most breathtaking scenery you can imagine.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Great photo there Chris! 

Iceland is on list of places to visit


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

We bid farewell to charles' mk1 last night.

...no snow.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> What? No one wants page 300 ownage?
> 
> Pic to come.


 
*Page 300, the AntiClimax!*



TBerk says: Booooooo. :thumbdown: :facepalm:

Young'ns thesse days... (mumble, grumble, 'show em how to do it.... razzle-frazzle-crazzle...)

Ahem.









Paz says, when you own something, *Own It*.

















You got that now son?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^  :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> ^^  :thumbup:


 That ownage may be all fine and good. The lower image is for the guys, but what of us folks who would like something,errr, a bit more masculine? I guess we'll study the wiring diagram. It works for me! 

Sigh. Hubby's trying to figure out his tires.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

punchbug said:


> That ownage may be all fine and good. The lower image is for the guys, but what of us folks who would like something,errr, a bit more masculine? I guess we'll study the wiring diagram. It works for me!


 You don't find Grover masculine enough?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mickeyb said:


> You don't find Grover masculine enough?


 
I mean...

After all, Grover is both highly textural (fuzzy) AND this particular pic is of a low pixel count.

(Youd think I was thinking of someone, wouldn't you?)



TBerk
Its often my Muse posting, more so than me sometimes.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> We bid farewell to charles' mk1 last night.
> 
> ...no snow.


  

I know what it's like to say goodbye to a red Scirocco. 

:beer: to Charles.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anybody happen to know anything about door pins for these damn cars? From what I can tell, they're the same as Rabbit's and mk2's. But VW only makes the regular ones, no oversized... and if you're replacing door hinge pins, you probably need oversized ones  

And it sounds like the actual replacing is going to be a bitch as well


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Does anybody happen to know anything about door pins for these damn cars? From what I can tell, they're the same as Rabbit's and mk2's. But VW only makes the regular ones, no oversized... and if you're replacing door hinge pins, you probably need oversized ones
> 
> And it sounds like the actual replacing is going to be a bitch as well


 I think you have the take the rear door cards off, since there are nuts behind the pins that are used to tighten and position the pins appropriately. I think you could throw new ones on, hand tighten, close the door, reposition as necessary, and then tighten with a socket when the door is closed. 

I might even have new door pins at my house!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Not the striker pins that the latches attach to... but the actual pin the door hinges pivot on. 

PS @ Joe: Expect a couple chrome flag mirrors sometime next week


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Cairo is on fire right now:

http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

 :screwy:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Cairo is on fire right now:
> 
> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
> 
> :screwy:


 Wow... 

A few weeks ago, I was very very close to booking a trip there leaving next week, until my friend couldn't make it anymore... guess that's a good thing now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Does anybody happen to know anything about door pins for these damn cars? From what I can tell, they're the same as Rabbit's and mk2's. But VW only makes the regular ones, no oversized... and if you're replacing door hinge pins, you probably need oversized ones
> 
> And it sounds like the actual replacing is going to be a bitch as well


 Been there, done that. 

You need door pins, plastic sleeves and door hinges. They are easy to replace. You need to heat the pins red hot and hammer them out of there. Rince replace repeat.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> PS @ Joe: Expect a couple chrome flag mirrors sometime next week


 Well, make sure you order one for me! (Can you even retrofit the chrome flags onto the later cars?)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, make sure you order one for me! (Can you even retrofit the chrome flags onto the later cars?)


 Considering my car had a black flag mirror when I got it, I believe they are the same base and can be swapped. 

If you're serious about wanting one, I'm sure we could work out a deal for the driver's side mirror in that shipment. I bought the pair just for the passenger-side (already got a driver's) and was planning on selling the driver's mirror back after the fact.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Autoweek is reporting US Scirocco a possibility.*

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110128/VIDEONEWS/110129868 

:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Considering my car had a black flag mirror when I got it, I believe they are the same base and can be swapped.
> 
> If you're serious about wanting one, I'm sure we could work out a deal for the driver's side mirror in that shipment. I bought the pair just for the passenger-side (already got a driver's) and was planning on selling the driver's mirror back after the fact.


 This makes me happy. :thumbup: All I have is a driver's side, so perfect deal! 



TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110128/VIDEONEWS/110129868
> 
> :thumbup:


 I dig the news, but that Autoweek anchor is LAME. :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Cairo is on fire right now:
> 
> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
> 
> :screwy:


 Finally some real news. :thumbup:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> Considering my car had a black flag mirror when I got it, I believe they are the same base and can be swapped.


 Cool. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5ZKEuRrR3E


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> I dig the news, but that Autoweek anchor is LAME. :thumbdown:


 i concur on all counts 


and i still want to get the 500 abarth when it hits the states in a couple years- hopefully they dont lame it all up like the usgov't likes to do with (almost) everything awesome from overseas


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

woody16v said:


> i concur on all counts
> 
> 
> and i still want to get the 500 abarth when it hits the states in a couple years- hopefully they dont lame it all up like the usgov't likes to do with (almost) everything awesome from overseas


 Jeremy Clarkson raved about that car on Top Gear; I want one, too!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mickeyb said:


> Jeremy Clarkson raved about that car on Top Gear; I want one, too!


 Me three!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mickeyb said:


> Jeremy Clarkson raved about that car on Top Gear; I want one, too!


 that was the first time id ever heard of it- then fiat bought a big chunk of chrysler, then i got a job at a chrysler/jeep/dodge dealer, then fiat said they're bringing it here in 2013. if they do, and if there's a fiat dealership going up in the state of md, i can get one for a pretty decent discount 

thats quite a few "ifs" but i would be more than willing to be the first abarth owner in north america (at least the first in a long time- not sure if any of the old abarth stuff made it over the pond but i kinda doubt it) 

assuming, of course, that ill have a place to park it and a paycheck to afford it. at least by then i should be able to get trained to fix it:thumbup:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

woody16v said:


> assuming, of course, that ill have a place to park it and a paycheck to afford it. at least by then i should be able to get trained to fix it:thumbup:


 And you'll need to -- it's a Fiat.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> You need door pins, plastic sleeves and door hinges. They are easy to replace. You need to heat the pins red hot and hammer them out of there. Rince replace repeat.


 What part of the door hinge needs replacing? And by plastic sleeve - homebuilt or an actual VW piece?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mickeyb said:


> Jeremy Clarkson raved about that car on Top Gear; I want one, too!


 That car. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> What part of the door hinge needs replacing? And by plastic sleeve - homebuilt or an actual VW piece?


 VW piece IIRC. There is only one removable hinge. the other one is welded IIRC. 

Yeah, that was almost 10 years ago on my beater Slegato, so not sure about the exact details.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mickeyb said:


> And you'll need to -- it's a Fiat.


 
thats part of what makes it such a good plan. kindof an in depth course in electrical diagnosis


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Of course the burning question is if they have a CEL in the instrument cluster or not. I'd be lonely without one of those. 
And in other news, why in the heck do I have to give PayPal a fax of my utility bill for verification of address? All of a sudden "I've been chosen" to do a random verification process before I can use my PayPal. Anyone else have this, or is it a scam of some sort? It sucks because many places will not ship to Canada if the credit card is out of country. So my options are to ship to the US or send a money order all old skool like. As if online shopping isn't difficult enough on dialup. :banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Of course the burning question is if they have a CEL in the instrument cluster or not. I'd be lonely without one of those.
> And in other news, why in the heck do I have to give PayPal a fax of my utility bill for verification of address? All of a sudden "I've been chosen" to do a random verification process before I can use my PayPal. Anyone else have this, or is it a scam of some sort? It sucks because many places will not ship to Canada if the credit card is out of country. So my options are to ship to the US or send a money order all old skool like. As if online shopping isn't difficult enough on dialup. :banghead:


 I haven't heard of that. Is this coming up when you go to paypal itself?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that sounds pretty sketchy to me :sly:


----------



## dcoerocco (Jan 10, 2011)

TBerk said:


> *Page 300, the AntiClimax!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sorry file deleted, just trying to help a guy out on the forum, that diagram really helped me out six years ago when i did my carb conversion. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice uncut Mk1 parcel shelf along with some other parts on eBay, possibly flying under the radar as they're listed as merely a lot of parts. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fact...Accessories&hash=item33648cdac5#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I haven't heard of that. Is this coming up when you go to paypal itself?


 Yeah, if I log into PayPal directly OR if I go to pay through a vendor by way of PayPal. Whatever it is, it's firmly linked to my PayPal account. Not too eager to provide more info to ease the process of stealing my identity, you know? I'm getting a request for more info on Facebook too, but that one I can bypass.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

hanging out in Palm Beach, Florida with *brownhound* this morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> hanging out in Palm Beach, Florida with *brownhound* this morning


 Not much going on here, just waiting till noon to go out on a mission. Not sure why I book apointments in the middle of the day, I just do nothing before and have no energy left after, so it kills off the entire day. I suppose I should be provisioning up for the big snow storm Tuesday eh? Figures we'd get a snow event when there are no kids in the school. I NEED those days to clear things up. Why does Murphy hate me so much?????:banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mr. Murphy doesn't _Hate You_, obviously he is endeared to you, as are your many admirers. 

(Like me fer instance...)

It's just that, when he shows one his favour.... (Picturing a recent car insurance commercial series with a anti-hero protagonist named 'Mayhem'.)



TBerk
slight thunder overhead w/ on and off again showers rolling through.
New bike seat, pedals and front brakes on the two wheel Scirocco substitute...

oops, I did it again... got lost in the fog, I'm not that innocent...










_
The Stanford Theatre Foundation is dedicated to bringing back the authentic movie-going experience of Hollywood's Golden Age. Classic Hollywood directors never intended you to watch their pictures on a video screen in your living room (or while jogging). The magic of the movies depends on a larger-than-life image and the shared reactions of a large audience.​ The Stanford Theatre first opened in 1925, and it served for decades as Palo Alto's premier movie house. Most classic films played here on their initial Palo Alto engagements_

Not Exactly 'NSFW' - (Well, actually, it's a _nice_ picture of Lena Olin, from the film 'Romeo is Bleeding' but I ant posting it inline.)
http://www.ratewall.com/cpics/89aa5049-2d08-44b7-95c3-803163c97301_lena_olin_romeo_is_bleeding.jpg

And I suppose equal time for the other genders... 










Makes for good rainy Sunday reading.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Savage


TBerk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Not much going on here, just waiting till noon to go out on a mission. Not sure why I book apointments in the middle of the day, I just do nothing before and have no energy left after, so it kills off the entire day. I suppose I should be provisioning up for the big snow storm Tuesday eh? Figures we'd get a snow event when there are no kids in the school. I NEED those days to clear things up. Why does Murphy hate me so much?????:banghead:


 I also went on a mission today. First stop included some part selling first, along with a meet up with a sometimes but not always bearded Chris. A test fit of my seat belt receivers on the early Scirocco seats proved fruitful. Good news! I've got to take one more measurement, and I think I will have things situated. 

My final mission, as I chose to accept it, was to pick up this bad boy: 










Man, I've been waiting to own one of these. Good things are afoot! :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Nardi's are dope. Good score. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Joe, the man with great taste.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> A test fit of my seat belt receivers on the early Scirocco seats proved fruitful. Good news! I've got to take one more measurement, and I think I will have things situated.


 :thumbup: 



scirocco*joe said:


>


 That is beautiful...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Looking at the steering wheel, jokes about ' getting a woody...' came to mind, but- I didn't really make any, now, did I?



TBerk


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Looking at the steering wheel, jokes about ' getting a woody...' came to mind, but- I didn't really make any, now, did I?
> 
> 
> 
> TBerk


 

pffffft. he said woody. 



nice wood by the way:thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> nice wood by the way:thumbup:


 That's what _she_ said..... :sly: 

So yeah, I went to Philly today. Met the artist formerly known and about to again be known as scirocco*joe, showed him my seat. Then I went to the auto show, where I fell in love with a Fiat. Also of note, the new Jetta is a ****box compared to......pretty much everything else I looked at. Pathetic, really. 

I also saw one of these there.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

very nice- i was hopeing to go to the auto show, was also supposed to go to the gun show in joppatowne. but i did finally order a timing belt for the festi. its a freewheeling engine so im not in a crazy hurry, but there is an oil leak behind the cover and the cover is rubbing on the waterpump pulley- so it needs some attn


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk, I thank you for that!!!! Grover's okay, but I'm more into green. It's not easy being green. 

And as far as Docs go...that muscle bound guy looks to be pretty high maintenence. I'd go for brains over brawn, offering this example. Plus he's an awesome fabricator: 












Of course, I just want to drive his car  










And Klaus wants to be friends with one of those stainless beauties. he may actually just want to go back to 1979, but he'll find he is much wiser now than he was then  

And Joe...I know where you live. Remember that....gotta hit the road....NOW.... (where do you store your spare parts? Pretty sure I can get past that vicious dog of yours...) :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> TBerk, I thank you for that!!!! Grover's okay, but I'm more into green. It's not easy being green.
> 
> And as far as Docs go...that muscle bound guy looks to be pretty high maintenence. I'd go for brains over brawn, offering this example. Plus he's an awesome fabricator:
> 
> ...


 

Holy smokes, I'm gone all day and thisa is all you could come up with? Are you hibernating? Provisioning up for the big storm? Or...gasp...out working n your Sciroccos?????


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> and Joe...I know where you live. Remember that....gotta hit the road....NOW.... (where do you store your spare parts? Pretty sure I can get past that vicious dog of yours...) :laugh:


 Stay away from my stash, you! :laugh: :laugh: :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Stay away from my stash, you! :laugh: :laugh: :wave:


 But why? It goes so well with my colour scheme, and will save me so much time...it'll be one-stop shopping!!!! 

:wave: back


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Holy smokes, I'm gone all day and thisa is all you could come up with? Are you hibernating? Provisioning up for the big storm? Or...gasp...out working n your Sciroccos?????


 I'm just not on Vortex much anymore these days. I have a work-day planned in 3 weeks for the 76, it should get a working heart at that point, and a new engine-bay harness that should make all the re-wiring much easier


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I'm buying another car. 

(And no - this time, I'm not talking about selling the 16v)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> I'm just not on Vortex much anymore these days. I have a work-day planned in 3 weeks for the 76, it should get a working heart at that point, and a new engine-bay harness that should make all the re-wiring much easier


 T$! Good to see ya, bro!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> T$! Good to see ya, bro!


 ^ This!!!!! :wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got an iphone today. now i have to remember how i showed my parents how to use it:banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> got an iphone today. now i have to remember how i showed my parents how to use it:banghead:


Nice. Make sure you don't hold it wrong. 

That is, assuming you got the 4G.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Horribley missing my 82 I traded for a rusty carb'd, auto, 4 DOOR, RABBIT!!:banghead::banghead::banghead: At least the cash I got on top bought Anna the Cabby she wanted. Now the weather has to get nice so I can teach her how to drive a manual so I don't have to swap in the auto! 

debating a Scirocco JUST for CINCY if we can afford to make it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

And a pic of the Cabby for those that are going to require it!











Also, is there something about a guy with a Scirocco that attracts girls that like cabby's?? We're like the third couple that the guy has a roc and the girl gets a cabby.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> And a pic of the Cabby for those that are going to require it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be interesting to list them. 
So:
Jay and Allee
Mr Lee and the missus
Rocco_crossing and Anna

Does Mother-daughter count? If so:
Me and Waterfall
Julie and Jillian

Cut, paste and add as you like....


Awaiting the White Wall here. Work is on for today, but I'm guessing I'll be coming home early. So far there's just a light dusting. GL to those of you getting the ice...get your houses warm NOW in case the power goes out....charge the batteries on the laptop and I'll see you by candlelight tonight. We lose our power if there's light rain, so I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

My girlfriend fell in love with Corrados, but I won't let her get one.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Holy smokes, I'm gone all day and thisa is all you could come up with? Are you hibernating? Provisioning up for the big storm? Or...gasp...out working n your Sciroccos?????



Went to the movies (double feature btw) on a Monday night; 

- Mark of Zorro &
- Prisoner of Zenda. 

(Bonus points for who recalls a seminal Cultural Icon's origin tied into the 1st one....)


TBerk


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Awaiting the White Wall here. Work is on for today, but I'm guessing I'll be coming home early. So far there's just a light dusting. GL to those of you getting the ice...get your houses warm NOW in case the power goes out....charge the batteries on the laptop and I'll see you by candlelight tonight. We lose our power if there's light rain, so I'm expecting the worst.


Ice here, started last night while I was at work. 'Twas a slushy drive home but not horrible. (Eerie feeling merging onto the highway and not seeing any traffic on your side of the highway.) I start a new work schedule today, which means I go in mid-afternoon and home around 2 AM. There's another big blob of ick headed this way according to Mr. Radar so we'll see what this does for the commute. At least I'm not driving during rush hour on either end.

And then there's the whole "should be hell at work thanks to the weather" thing. Ugh.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> It'd be interesting to list them.
> So:
> Jay and Allee
> Mr Lee and the missus
> ...


 Does knowing a girl who started with a Scirocco and now has a 'cabby and now wants the Scirocco back count?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

not even a chance of snow out here


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Went to the movies (double feature btw) on a Monday night;
> 
> - Mark of Zorro &
> - Prisoner of Zenda.
> ...


na-na-na-na
na-na-na-na
na-na-na-na
na-na-na-na
na-na-na-na
na-na-na-na...BATMAN!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

To anyone who lives in the Midwest be safe out there. The storm is over us in Chicago, should be interesting to see if it turns out as bad as they say it will be.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

8716vrocco said:


> To anyone who lives in the Midwest be safe out there. The storm is over us in Chicago, should be interesting to see if it turns out as bad as they say it will be.


Yeah, we have a dusting and some wind, but it's not supposed to hit here till 4 am or so. Sure looks like a mess on the radar...looking forward to seeing the news to see how it's playing out to the south. I'm in good shape in case it goes bad out there...got lots of hot chocolate and a 60 of Bailley's we got for Christmas. That's a lot of "special" hot chocolate!

I spent the morning jamming my Bug with the boxes of crap I've packratted into my room at school. I was pretty surprised that almost all of it fit in. So tomorrow I'll spread it all through my house if I have the day off.


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

punchbug said:


> got lots of hot chocolate and a 60 of Bailley's we got for Christmas. That's a lot of "special" hot chocolate!


I thought I spoke pretty good Canadian, but..what's a 60? 60 ml?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mickeyb said:


> I thought I spoke pretty good Canadian, but..what's a 60? 60 ml?


What we call a 60 pounder here, a really, really rediculously big bottle (1750mL/60 oz) It'll take the rest of the winter and a whole bunch of visitors to use it up. No snow yet, so it remains untouched. 

The boy is still out in the shop installing new sled parts. Should be some good drifts by tomorrow, we have blizzard warnings. Which means we will get a dusting most likely. :thumbdown:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

punchbug said:


> What we call a 60 pounder here, a really, really rediculously big bottle (1750mL/60 oz) It'll take the rest of the winter and a whole bunch of visitors to use it up. No snow yet, so it remains untouched.
> 
> The boy is still out in the shop installing new sled parts. Should be some good drifts by tomorrow, we have blizzard warnings. Which means we will get a dusting most likely. :thumbdown:


Oh, that's better. That's a good size for one, but what will your husband drink?

We are abso-freaking buried in snow here. There's nowhere for the plows to put it - it's piled up overhead on ether side of the streets. 

They've already cancelled school for tomorrow because there's a secondary storm coming -- freezing rain and snow on top of the foot we got today. Mrs. Mickey is staying home, so we'll all just hang in, waiting for the roof to collapse.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

we were supposed to get all sorts of ice and freezing snot and whatnot. its just been foggy. kindof a ripoff but it was semi-warmish- just weird, all dark and quiet.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mickeyb said:


> na-na-na-na
> na-na-na-na
> na-na-na-na
> na-na-na-na
> ...



To paraphrase Stan 'the Man!' Lee; "Your No-Prize is in the Mail!"









Is _this_ your card?



TBerk


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

TBerk said:


> To paraphrase Stan 'the Man!' Lee; "Your No-Prize is in the Mail!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I cheated. Looked it up on Wikipedia. I thought it was Guy Williams.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Two pages owned, and almost by Proxy, a Third in a series. Damn, I gotta start lurking more often.

Or step it up a notch.











TBerk says: The world largest recored snowflakes measured in around 15 inches across...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TBerk said:


> TBerk says: The world largest recored snowflakes measured in around 15 inches across...


correct....unless you are in the mid-west. In that case you are cold and hopefully safe.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

In Philly we've got some sort of ice fog. Snow and 15 degrees has got nothing on rain and 31 degrees. It is positively cold! So, re-watching Top Gear Series 6. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> TBerk, I thank you for that!!!! Grover's okay, but I'm more into green. It's not easy being green.
> 
> And as far as Docs go...that muscle bound guy looks to be pretty high maintenance. I'd go for brains over brawn,... :laugh:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Savage

*Doc Savage*

Doc Savage's real name was Clark Savage, Jr.. He was a physician, surgeon, scientist, adventurer, inventor, explorer, researcher, and, as revealed in _The Polar Treasure_, a musician. A team of scientists assembled by his father deliberately trained his mind and body to near-superhuman abilities almost from birth, giving him great strength and endurance, a photographic memory, a mastery of the martial arts, and vast knowledge of the sciences. Doc is also a master of disguise and an excellent imitator of voices. "He rights wrongs and punishes evildoers." Dent described the hero as a mix of Sherlock Holmes' deductive abilities, Tarzan's outstanding physical abilities, Craig Kennedy's scientific education, and Abraham Lincoln's goodness. Dent described Doc Savage as manifesting "Christliness." Doc's character and world-view is displayed in his oath, which goes as follows[SUP][1][/SUP]:*Let me strive every moment of my life to make myself better and better, to the best of my ability, that all may profit by it. Let me think of the right and lend all my assistance to those who need it, with no regard for anything but justice. Let me take what comes with a smile, without loss of courage. Let me be considerate of my country, of my fellow citizens and my associates in everything I say and do. Let me do right to all, and wrong no man.*



btw- the iconic treatment in the first picture was done by an artist named Bama, but the original 1930s-40s pulp era magazines looked more like this here:











​


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hy guys, I know, I know, I'll put it in the for sale forum too. But anyone interested in a shift light (Summit SUM-G2945) like the one in my headache? It has the dial-in rpm feature. Or how about a B&M short shifter for a Mustang? LMK, hubby's having a garage sale. AND!!!! I have a snow day. Hardly any snow though.

And TBerk, I like the vintage Doc Savage a lot, and he sounds fabulous! This snow event is a dud here, we got mixed precip and not much of it. Adam did take his sled to work though, it's an hour by car, so we'll see if he does better than that on the Skidoo. I'll spend the day sorting out my crap from school...which is perfect.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The "big storm" is just starting with us with light snow. Taking the day off because I am tired of my usual 45 minute ride taking 2 hours to get home in these damned storms. Maybe I can get something done on the Slegato...


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Two pages owned, and almost by Proxy, a Third in a series. Damn, I gotta start lurking more often.
> 
> Or step it up a notch.
> 
> ...


The chart's great - where'd you get it?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Doc Savage, The Shadow, The Phantom, Doctor Death. those old pulps were fun


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:laugh:

just came up with my brewery name

Long Dog Brewing


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

And just got screwed by USPS/Canada Post too... they decided to read the declared value on the customs for as $1000 instead of $100. Ugh. :banghead: Time to figure out how to make an appeal with the Canada Customs Agency.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ouch

in other news...










http://www.facebook.com/pages/Long-Dog-Brewing/190247627665769


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> And just got screwed by USPS/Canada Post too... they decided to read the declared value on the customs for as $1000 instead of $100. Ugh. :banghead: Time to figure out how to make an appeal with the Canada Customs Agency.


As long as we don't have to take Kessel back.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> ouch
> 
> in other news...
> 
> ...



Great stuff! Do you have a pilsner in the making?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> ouch
> 
> in other news...
> 
> ...


Is that your wife's nickname for you? :laugh:

_Whooooo-aaaaaaahhh!_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Lower it Tyler.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Any lower and his **** will be scraping the dirt! :screwy:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5177849-FEELER-My-1987-VW-Scirocco

:facepalm:

Edit: I CANNOT MAKE UP MY MIND ON WHETHER OR NOT TO KEEP THIS CAR. I think I need help.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Jacob, you're addicted to these great little cars called a Scirocco like the rest of us  

If you sell your Scirocco now, you will eventually want to buy another one


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

California 16v said:


> Jacob, you're addicted to these great little cars called a Scirocco like the rest of us
> 
> If you sell your Scirocco now, you will eventually want to buy another one


That's what I'm afraid of... and I don't think I'll ever find quite the deal I did on this one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Jacob Matthew said:


> That's what I'm afraid of... and I don't think I'll ever find quite the deal I did on this one.


I think you just answered your own question.  Keep it! :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yep keep it. a little elbow grease and some cleaner polish or something similar and that baby will shine right up. 

i used meguiars cleaner polish from work on the festiva and its like night and day. im sure most others would have similar results. gonna clay bar it next time i wash it. 

about two good hours of cleaning and polishing (by hand- buffer would be quicker if you're familiar with buffing, if not you can eat right thru your paint. i just didnt want to risk it.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mickeyb said:


> The chart's great - where'd you get it?


http://xkcd.com/ 

Beware, if you go there, you might not be back for a long, long, 'long dog' time...

I'm recently very fond of the one titled 
*'Consecutive Vowels'.*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> http://xkcd.com/
> 
> Beware, if you go there, you might not be back for a long, long, 'long dog' time...
> 
> ...


That's such an awesome site. I may hit that for a while this morning to brighten my day a bit!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> That's what I'm afraid of... and I don't think I'll ever find quite the deal I did on this one.


I'll give you what you paid for it :laugh: 

Don't sell dude, you will be kicking yourself.

Anyway :wave:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> I think you just answered your own question.  Keep it! :thumbup:


I know... I really should stop doing this and just give her the attention she deserves! :banghead:

I wish I had a garage.



woody16v said:


> yep keep it. a little elbow grease and some cleaner polish or something similar and that baby will shine right up.


I polished her once but just with crappy polish we had at my house - I'm going to be sure to polish her up real nice (especially if I'm taking her to Dubs on Defrost 4! )


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> http://xkcd.com/
> 
> Beware, if you go there, you might not be back for a long, long, 'long dog' time...
> 
> ...


Damn You!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Don't sell dude, you will be kicking yourself.


^^ this...

 I sold a $116,755 2011 A8L this morning  

dayum... 

everyone keep your fingers crossed it gets completed.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I'll give you what you paid for it :laugh:
> 
> Don't sell dude, you will be kicking yourself.


I'm keeping her for now, but should I get the right offer... I might still keep her anyway. :screwy:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

XKCD is the ****


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I'm keeping her for now, but should I get the right offer... I might still keep her anyway. :screwy:


That's the spirit!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's the spirit!!



I just don't understand this "I might sell my Scirocco" nonsense. You know this addiction cannot be beat. You'll just kck yourself. Keep drinking the Koolaid.....

IN other news, I survived the first day of second semester. 33 more to go.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> IN other news, I survived the first day of second semester. 33 more to go.


:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> I sold a $116,755 2011 A8L this morning



Hope you got the sale!

The rich aren't hurting for money.  :laugh:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

TBerk said:


> http://xkcd.com/
> 
> Beware, if you go there, you might not be back for a long, long, 'long dog' time...
> 
> ...


2,000 years later...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> ^^ this...
> 
> I sold a $116,755 2011 A8L this morning
> 
> ...


G'luck, dood! 

So, are you guys selling Avants with 6MTs again yet?










Memories.......for the own. :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey so long time no see been at air force basic just graduated yesterday off to tech im aerospace maintenance on c130's. The scirocco had to be a daily for my wife for a while and it spun a rod in the 16v so idk what motor to put in now. thinking 1.8t with a ko4 turbo, standalone or chipped ecu and 2 1/2 exhaust idk though. thats whats new with me though


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Meltkemp congrats on finishing Air Force basic and have fun at aerospace maintenance school 

... too bad about your Scirocco, hopefully you can fix it, after the above school/training.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

In other news, my dog and I had a bit part in a local news story about my company and how we can bring dogs to work. Albert is the cream French Bulldog and I'm the guy in a green shirt and jeans at my desk.

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/watc..._Work_--_Everyday_Philadelphia-115329554.html

Funny stuff!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> In other news, my dog and I had a bit part in a local news story about my company and how we can bring dogs to work. Albert is the cream French Bulldog and I'm the guy in a green shirt and jeans at my desk.
> 
> http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/watc..._Work_--_Everyday_Philadelphia-115329554.html
> 
> Funny stuff!


So, while I wait for the article to load...exactly which days of the week do you take this scary beast to work again? And if you'd be so kind, what part of the house are those MkI parts stashed in again?
(I'm betting the bedroom, I mean, who doesn't keep their stash of OEM goodness, ummm, "close"  :laugh: ) Our workplace has become anti-pet since we got the current boss. It is a place with no soul. :thumbdown:

It loaded. I got a black box. If I use my imagination, I can just see you there in that green shirt with that adorable dog of yours.

Edit! YAY!! I got a nice female voice now!! She says "The content is currently unavailable". I hate computers. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Edit! YAY!! I got a nice female voice now!! She says "The content is currently unavailable". I hate computers. :thumbdown:


LOL. It took a while to load for me too, but I'm downloading a movie on the laptop and streaming one on the big screen at the same time so....

It was a news piece on Urban Outfitters allowing dogs there, pretty neat but no huge deal. That looks like a cool place to work Joe, I like how open the floorplan is. I could NEVER work in a cube-farm.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> It was a news piece on Urban Outfitters allowing dogs there, pretty neat but no huge deal. That looks like a cool place to work Joe, I like how open the floorplan is. I could NEVER work in a cube-farm.


Same here, no cubicles for me! But Joe is now a nationally known celebrity!! Woohoo!!! :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Yeah, the story was obviously light, and the news anchor was LAME, but it was funny to see Albert on TV. :thumbup:

My leg and boot was merely a cameo. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Edit! YAY!! I got a nice female voice now!! She says "The content is currently unavailable". I hate computers. :thumbdown:


I got the same thing. Guess NBC won't stream to Canada. Which, considering my dealings with them at work lately, I'm very offended by. 

Speaking of work, I spilled a drink all over my $2700 *work* Macbook. Won't turn on. My luck has really been crap lately. :banghead:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

hello from Orlando, currently visiting Ginster at the moment :wave:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> In other news, my dog and I had a bit part in a local news story about my company and how we can bring dogs to work. Albert is the cream French Bulldog and I'm the guy in a green shirt and jeans at my desk.
> 
> http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/watc..._Work_--_Everyday_Philadelphia-115329554.html
> 
> Funny stuff!


Wow - looks like an awesome place to work! I'd love to bring my dog to work. He's so old and laid back now all he'd do is sleep, though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Woo hoo!!

Good news: I have my 'ol home computer back on the 'net. So I might actually be able to get back into the forum on a regular basis.

Bad news: Now I have to go to work. :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> hello from Orlando, currently visiting Ginster at the moment :wave:


Hello from sunny Oregon! Got up early this morning and the "Ghetta" is now a happy camper again. :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hello from sunny Oregon! Got up early this morning and the "Ghetta" is now a happy camper again. :wave:


are you going to move to this place which is more sunny than Seattle soon?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> are you going to move to this place which is more sunny than Seattle soon?


I have no idea Randall, my life is in absolute shambles right now. I might just end up in Tennessee.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> I got the same thing. Guess NBC won't stream to Canada. Which, considering my dealings with them at work lately, I'm very offended by.
> 
> Speaking of work, I spilled a drink all over my $2700 *work* Macbook. Won't turn on. My luck has really been crap lately. :banghead:


Balls. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Woo hoo!!
> 
> Good news: I have my 'ol home computer back on the 'net. So I might actually be able to get back into the forum on a regular basis.
> 
> Bad news: Now I have to go to work. :thumbdown:


Nice!! Welcome back to the wide world of interwebs.



Iroczgirl said:


> I have no idea Randall, my life is in absolute shambles right now. I might just end up in Tennessee.


At least Tennessee is within driving distance of Cincy. 



cholland_ said:


> Speaking of work, I spilled a drink all over my $2700 *work* Macbook. Won't turn on. My luck has really been crap lately. :banghead:


Daaaaaaamn!! That really sucks.:thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Originally Posted by *TBerk*  
http://xkcd.com/ 

Beware, if you go there, you might not be back for a long, long, 'long dog' time...

I'm recently very fond of the one titled 
*'Consecutive Vowels'.*



tmechanic said:


> Damn You!!!!!!!!!



:laugh:

IN 'almost' Scirocco Content: yesterday I went out to the driveway (it's no longer sitting on the street..) and blew open all the doors, trunk, and hood of the Jetta II. It's got a nice collection of acorn husks where the squirrels had been parting; battery is mia so it an extra special party house for the cat-food on the hoof type animals that frequent out neck of the woods.

My inner mechanic is abandoned and complaining about it
I have Fallen from Grace of the Church of the Free Electron and have no battery to speak of
yet for all that, I am yet a card carrying member of *Sciroccoholics United!

* 
TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Originally Posted by *TBerk*
> http://xkcd.com/
> 
> Beware, if you go there, you might not be back for a long, long, 'long dog' time...
> ...


I know all too well about the parties held by the hoarders of cat food. The silver headache shot cat food out of her exhaust last time I drove her. And before some of you say "That's because you never drive your silver car', no, that's not correct. I last drove her in January of 2011. And she's had her share of miles put on her. 

As far as your fall from grace TBerk, well, this time of year many of us stop worshipping at the usual sanctuaries. I myself have gone from "Her Lady of the Blessed Acceleration" to "The Church of the Stump Pulling Torque". In other news, I have a blonde cat making a nest on me. And while I'm here, God bless the brewers of Belgium! :laugh::beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So now that I have my computer back, I can inflict upon you a great number of piktars of the highlights of the last few months. C'mon, the thread is slow. 

In September, I took pity on this poor, innocent '85 Scirocco. Her owner, a long time friend of mine, had finally decided to move to a newer DD, and was putting this car out to pasture. I picked her up cheap, as she's covered a great many miles (266k+) and has terminal cancer. However, she's still roadworthy for (I'd guess) a couple of years, so I might as well keep her on the road, no? Oh, and Cathy has named her "Clementine."




























Another fun day-trip last fall was a flight to northern Ohio to help a friend retrieve his new-to-him Waco. Sure is pretty isn't it?



















In early December, I found myself on a road-trip with Lynne Suitts, destination South Cayuga Ontario! A great, cold time was had by all for Cathy's 53rd birthday party - boy was Dennis surprised to see us. 

Here's a couple of pics of her son's highly-customized "Hot Rod." Otherwise known as the POS.

Note the custom anti-theft door handles:










Just so everyone knows what they're up against:










And let's not forget the standard German wiring!










Cathy's tree-topper. I thought the glowing jubblies were a nice touch.










One more roader, this time in early-January to visit Mike & Lynne for a day. I had Dammit Chris along on this one, so we engaged in a fair amount of one of our shared pastimes on the way to and from Michigan.










Lynne has a sweet a**. Complete with p*ssy!










I know I've posted a pic of the "why" I've not had much internet access for the last few months. We're doing a complete rebuild of the house from the floor joists up. Looking from the old office:










And getting into some of the destruction - taking out the ceiling in the old kitchen. We now have some new walls framed here. In addition to rebuilding, many walls and rooms are being rearranged.










Hopefully I won't have to wait so long between updates!

Now to get that Cincy hotel rate locked in....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> G'luck, dood!
> 
> So, are you guys selling Avants with 6MTs again yet?


only JD Sprtwagens 

Thank for posting a pic of the VOOOSH... brought a smile to my face.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, seems like it's the day to return to the 'tex after weeks (if not months) of a departure. I am, home bored, by myself. Which is a rarity these days. I have 4 (yes 4!) weeks of school left until I graduate. Finally. I will be in no better shape to be on here over the next four weeks, but none the less here I am today.

It has been an eventful winter so far, drove the Scirocco's on New Years day as it was 40 and raining. Although right now we are digging out from perpetual snowfall, I have well over two feet on the ground, every day for a week we have gotten a car stuck in the driveway, we can't keep it shoveled long enough and the little E30 certainly doesn't like the snow. Although I suspect the driver of the car has some thing to do with it.  And no, it isn't me.

We are looking forward to the spring thaw and getting the cars back on the road. I am about to start a things currently broken list around here. If only I could have the time to even count. I was hoping to have three Sciroccos running this summer, but no such luck for me. Not with school. 

I had an interview this morning with a local on demand airline called IFL. It went really well and it sounds like it will be a go, I have held my breath on jobs before though, so not much to say on that. Other than I am so excited. 

(note to self, why is it when ever I do one of these posts I feel like I am writing an email to family I haven't seen in ages?)

A picture from New Years Day


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome back, Lynne. :wave:

I saw this at the local auto parts store today:


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

So how about them packers?
:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

jarski said:


> So how about them packers?
> :laugh:


Go Wisconsin! I, for one, am glad the Steelers lost. Green Bay deserved the win! :thumbup:


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Go Wisconsin! I, for one, am glad the Steelers lost. Green Bay deserved the win! :thumbup:


I know! I was so excited when they won. Nervous game though.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Go Wisconsin! I, for one, am glad the Steelers lost. Green Bay deserved the win! :thumbup:


I fell asleep during the 4th quarter..... borrrrrrring!

Saw Fergie though... that girl gone.  ....looking like Miss Piggy and screaming like her too. I felt eemmbbarraasseedd for Slash. 

I'm done.

....anyone in here drive a Scirocco?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

That A8L sale go through for ya Mikey?


....and no


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

no? to what.... Fergie? or Green Bay.

The A8 should leave us soon... $$ should be wired by tomorrow morning... 
I can't jump up and down yet till it is on the transport truck goin to Boca. _You got to know when to hold 'em_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> no? to what.... Fergie? or Green Bay.


....anyone in here drive a Scirocco?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

No Scirocco driving for me. There's a big snow pile behind my most mobile Rocco anyway. And more snow coming down I guess. Supposed to drop about 20 Celcius degrees tonight; it'd be nice if it'd make up its mind to be cold or colder.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

anyone recognize this badge/brand?....its a B6 Audi piece


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

No chit chat since last night????? :screwy:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

chit

ohai


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> chit
> 
> ohai


cat. I mean chat.

I keep buying parts for a car that I don't have.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I keep spending every penny I get on beer-brewing equipment


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> cat. I mean chat.
> 
> I keep buying parts for a car that I don't have.


 And I have parts and cars, but no time. When the little one is a bit bigger, this will be easier.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> I keep buying parts for a car that I don't have.



i know the feeling. i still buy civic parts every once in a great while (if i see a great price or a hard to find item) havent had that car for almost 3 yrs now. not all of it at least some parts are harder to get rid of than i would have guessed


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I keep buying parts for a car that I don't have.


what kinda parts??

:sly:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

damn... tumbleweeds again...

_is this thing on??_


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

twardnw said:


> I keep spending every penny I get on beer-brewing equipment



Ever the Quest for the Perfect Red...



TBerk


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


We need to meet at some point. Who else here is in CT?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

As far as I know there is only a couple who are on here screen names I'm not sure about.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> what kinda parts??
> 
> :sly:


Wheels, headliners, headlights, seatbelts, mirrors, etc.

:screwy:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wheels, headliners, headlights, seatbelts, mirrors, etc.
> 
> :screwy:


you forgot to mention the engine parts your looking for


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wheels, headliners, headlights, seatbelts, mirrors, etc.
> 
> :screwy:


is Brian selling you a whole car... ? or what.


----------



## vipe16v (Nov 2, 2008)

hI I am vIpE and my scirocco 16v is kicking me in the nuts


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vipe16v said:


> hI I am vIpE and my scirocco 16v is kicking me in the nuts


Hahaha, I bet that hurts! Mine got nicknamed "the silver headache", so I know the feeling all too well. Welcome. And we will require pictures. ASAP. So get on it eh? 

Clarification: Pictures of the car, not of its unusual behavior. 

And is it June yet?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Hahaha, I bet that hurts! Mine got nicknamed "the silver headache", so I know the feeling all too well. Welcome. And we will require pictures. ASAP. So get on it eh?
> 
> Clarification: Pictures of the car, not of its unusual behavior.
> 
> And is it June yet?



of course pictures of someone getting hit in the nuts are always amusing. pics of a car doing the hitting would also be ammusing im sure:laugh:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqM-jV39cvQ&feature=related


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> I keep spending every penny I get on beer-brewing equipment


Tyler, you're a hero! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> is Brian selling you a whole car... ? or what.


Wait, you mean they're supposed to come with that stuff?!? :what:



punchbug said:


> Hahaha, I bet that hurts! Mine got nicknamed "the silver headache", so I know the feeling all too well. Welcome. And we will require pictures. ASAP. So get on it eh?
> 
> Clarification: Pictures of the car, not of its unusual behavior.
> 
> And is it June yet?


Yep, I will also accept pictures. And no, Cath it is not June yet.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

every time i hear a newscaster suggest that citizens should report "any suspicious activity's" i feel like i should call in creepy people and events. im sure they wouldnt appreciate it but maybe they would reword their extremely vague call for information. i mean really, i must run into at least half a dozen "suspicious" people of activities every day. how about suspicious, criminal activity. 

im told they cant arrest people for being creepy:screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait, you mean they're supposed to come with that stuff?!? :what:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I will also accept pictures. And no, Cath it is not June yet.


They may come with that stuff, but since when do we leave anything stock? :laugh: And in a way I'm glad it's not June. Cincy would suck with these wind chills.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I changed my oil. I love my car, I changed it right in the parking spot I was in at work, doesn't need to be jacked up. I used a Bosch Distance Plus filter, and as an experiment, Castrol Syntec 5w-40. I also put in some Lucas synthetic oil stabilizer, to keep oil on parts while it's parked.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vipe16v said:


> hI I am vIpE and my scirocco 16v is kicking me in the nuts


 Yeah, they'll do that occasionally. They're all 22-25 years old now... 
You need help, though, we're here for that. If you aren't yet so equipped, get yourself a Bentley, and a decent DVOM. You will need them both.  

And, +1 on the requirement to post at least one pic in the pictures thread. We must see!

@ punchbug: mine's also silver. And, it is also occasionally a pain in my ass. 
Things currently broken: two (no rear wash pump, bad cold-start issue.)
Things _need _to be done: timing belt & front oil seals (sometime before spring.... I hope....)
Want to install my alarm, want to sort out the PO's funky light wiring. Too cold to do these at home.  

Can't wait for warm weather, and the disappearance of salt from the roads. Miss driving the 'rocco!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wheels, headliners, headlights, seatbelts, mirrors, etc.
> 
> :screwy:


Let's hope those parts tide you over until you get the entire car in the spring! A few Scirocco parts is better than no Scirocco at all, right? 

Glenn is safe and sound under a car cover in my parent's garage at the moment.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Let's hope those parts tide you over until you get the entire car in the spring! A few Scirocco parts is better than no Scirocco at all, right?
> 
> Glenn is safe and sound under a car cover in my parent's garage at the moment.


It's been fun to think about upgrades and such. I've been enjoying the process, but I'm starting to get antsy for actually getting the car. I'm sure those 2-3 months will fly by. 

It's been a temperature roller coaster here in Philly. From 50 degrees F to 10 to 38 to 15 and back into the 40s this weekend. And seeing as I'm helping my buddy swap struts in his Mazda, I'll be happy for the warmer weather.

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Let's hope those parts tide you over until you get the entire car in the spring! A few Scirocco parts is better than no Scirocco at all, right?
> 
> Glenn is safe and sound under a car cover in my parent's garage at the moment.


Klaus never got covered in case I could drive him this winter like I did last winter. (the other two have blankets) But no dice. It's still freaking freezing here. And of course it will warm up on the weekend but likely it's gonna be cloudy or even rainy. Yay. I've been okay with winter so far, but I'm getting rapidly past it. I'm still wating for a chance to do a February Scirocco drive....maybe it will come yet if the salt gets washed off on Sunday. Hard to even imagine rain somehow, at least rain that doesn't come as layers of ice. It's still minus-freeze-your-ass-off-cold today.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Chilly day at UConn's Storrs campus today. Dreaming of warmer weather and a good place to work on my car.

Everyone having good days?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

soooo much technology.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Everyone having good days?


Well I've not been up long..... but last night was my "Friday" so no work 'til Sunday evening.

Today's project is likely more insulation for the ceiling. I'd love to dig the '85 out of the hangar too, though replacing the speedo cable might have to wait since it's sooo cold.

And if the weather holds... may fly to Nashville for the weekend. Haven't made up my mind on that one yet.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's been fun to think about upgrades and such. I've been enjoying the process, but I'm starting to get antsy for actually getting the car. I'm sure those 2-3 months will fly by.


Let's hope so! I'm itching to drive the Scirocco again and am plain sick and tired of this below zero stuff. Looks like we may hit 40 this weekend, though! :snowcool:







Michael Bee said:


> soooo much technology.



Do want!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Balls. :thumbdown:


You've got to love Apple... walk into an Apple Store, tell them exactly what happens and they say they'll replace it under warranty (19 days remaining) because I was honest. Three hours after dropping it off, I get a phone call it's ready. You can't beat that customer service :thumbup:

When my old Windows laptop needed it's motherboard replaced (any of the four times it happened in the warranty period). It'd get sent off and I'd be computer-less for weeks on end. I'm not buying another PC. Ever.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> soooo much technology.


I remember when camera stores used to smell of film and mildewed leather; sort of a cross between a used book store and an antique store smell. Then they started to smell like the Future Shop. Do cars still smell like cars, or do they smell like electronics now? And do they have real fluids or has that been replaced with a chip of some type? They want us to put down our cell phones then they build video games into them for Pete's sakes!! But no worries, I'm sure that VAG's electronic componenets are as bulletproof as they have always been 

Cool car though. But not for me. As if I could afford one anyway! And chit chat.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*decided thoughts,*

i love my vr6,but i have concluded i need to get my 16v back on the road.
:beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug sent you a PM


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

California 16v said:


> punchbug sent you a PM


punchbug sent who a PM? 

So yesterday I made the rookie mistake of sitting 5 rows back for the Shamu show at Sea World. My shoes squished the rest of the day. :laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Today I changed my oil, doesn't need to be jacked up.


that's ok i still like you :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> punchbug sent who a PM?
> 
> :laugh:


I'm old and senile. You expect me to remember stuff????:screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I'm old and senile. You expect me to remember stuff????:screwy:


Still at work, 10:28 EST. But at least I'm drinking a beer! :beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I remember when camera stores used to smell of film and mildewed leather; sort of a cross between a used book store and an antique store smell. Then they started to smell like the Future Shop. Do cars still smell like cars, or do they smell like electronics now? And do they have real fluids or has that been replaced with a chip of some type? They want us to put down our cell phones then they build video games into them for Pete's sakes!! But no worries, I'm sure that VAG's electronic componenets are as bulletproof as they have always been
> 
> Cool car though. But not for me. As if I could afford one anyway! And chit chat.


Indeed, the only way I'd ever want to own one is new or CPO on warranty. I shouldn't worry about that anyway because that'll never happen. :laugh:

By the time it comes down into my budget (in about 10 years), I'm sure there will be oodles of electronic gremlins to deal with!


----------



## VR6Ewing (Feb 10, 2010)

*G60 supercharge a scirocco?*

I was looking into getting a 1.8 8v scirocco for a project car. and was wondering if you could throw a stock g60 supercharger on it with the bracket and everything else? I am aware of people doing engine swaps with the g60


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Just sat through a 40 min presentation by a customer of mine....said he wanted to "chat" :facepalm:

.....turned out to be an Amway pitch. :banghead:

Luckily i changed the meeting spot from a starbucks to a bar :beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@Joe: dogs AND beer? I'd be jealous but it's not my style. Good sh*t. :thumbup:

@Charles: LOL! :facepalm:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

-camber said:


> Just sat through a 40 min presentation by a customer of mine....said he wanted to "chat" :facepalm:
> 
> .....turned out to be an Amway pitch. :banghead:
> 
> Luckily i changed the meeting spot from a starbucks to a bar :beer:


That sucks! Well at least it was a bar. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

VR6Ewing said:


> I was looking into getting a 1.8 8v scirocco for a project car. and was wondering if you could throw a stock g60 supercharger on it with the bracket and everything else? I am aware of people doing engine swaps with the g60


There are a few guys up here who have done a G60 swap, and if memory serves, there is a clearance issue with the PS frame rail that needs addressing. If you join our sleepy little Ontario forum : http://club53c.proboards.com there are at least two guys on there who have supercharged Sciroccos and would be able to offer advice. If they log in, if they feel like answering....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

-camber said:


> Just sat through a 40 min presentation by a customer of mine....said he wanted to "chat" :facepalm:
> 
> .....turned out to be an Amway pitch. :banghead:


Same thing happened to me 1nce after a BNI meeting... she wanted me to sell Shaklee products :facepalm:

like I'm the poster-child for good health and well being :laugh:


----------



## Curtis_Berger (Aug 24, 2010)

punchbug said:


> ...there are at least two guys on there who have supercharged Sciroccos and would be able to offer advice. If they log in, if they feel like answering....


Ah. The beauty of forum assistance..


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

12-hour delay FAIL.

It's 8:30 and I'm still at work. AGAIN. 

Tonight it's all about this:

:beer: :beer: :beer:
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> 12-hour delay FAIL.
> 
> It's 8:30 and I'm still at work. AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Well, the beer part is good. I just helped Adam put a clutch into the 800 RevXP and he gave me a Busch. It's sort of beer.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yay. High winds, snow, low clouds, and otrher general crap. Air work is off again. Try again tomorrow. With Freezing drizzle on the forecast, I'm guessing nope. :thumbdown: So I guess I fire up the skis. A lot cheaper anyway. 
The boy's Rev800 engine got heat cycled so he can go out and break it today. It sure sounded like it was happy last night. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> @Joe: dogs AND beer? I'd be jealous but it's not my style. Good sh*t. :thumbup:


I think they spoil us in order to get more work hours per week out of us. I guess it all comes out in the wash. But here I am back on Saturday. Almost done with the board presentation.

We also have a loosly organized beer club at work where we all pitch in $40 for a mixed case. We get between 10 and 20 people in this do it once a month. We just celebrated our first anniversary! Here's the blog one of the guys started:

http://uobeerclub.blogspot.com/



punchbug said:


> Well, the beer part is good. I just helped Adam put a clutch into the 800 RevXP and he gave me a Busch. It's sort of beer.


This was my beer of choice last night, at least for my dinner beers.










7.5% ABV _and_ 93 IBUs! Delicious!

For now, just strong coffee. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

One more thing...

_*HEY CARL (GINSTER)!*_

You need to buy this:










http://store.brewwd.com/

:laugh: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's awesome Joe!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Started the Scirocco up today and pulled it out into the driveway. Hit 37 today. Roads are still too sloppy for driving, though. Still, it was nice to sit in the drivers seat again.  Just a couple more months....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nataku said:


> Started the Scirocco up today and pulled it out into the driveway. Hit 37 today. Roads are still too sloppy for driving, though. Still, it was nice to sit in the drivers seat again.  Just a couple more months....


I did one better. I put about 80 miles on one today. 

This was consolation for not going to Tennessee, where it seems half of my circle of friends (including my other half) are congregating and even flying without me this weekend. I was supposed to go but the forecast around home was a little too dicey for getting back to work on Sunday afternoon. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I did some more work on the black car today. Got some more of the body kit off, as well as the left front fender, and the left front suspension. And a couple other odds and ends. The weather's supposed to be pretty good all week, so hopefully I'll get some stuff done.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I looked at 2 Sciroccos today....

next weekend is scheduled for swapping bits from the 76 to the 80


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Added roof racks! adjusted distributor, Drove to work and back!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh and thank you Tyler, the PNWfahren forums are 100 times better than the VWVortex. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

you're welcome Izzy  Stop by any time!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I did some more work on the black car today. Got some more of the body kit off, as well as the left front fender, and the left front suspension. And a couple other odds and ends. The weather's supposed to be pretty good all week, so hopefully I'll get some stuff done.


Are you working yet Chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Are you working yet Chris?


Nope.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Getting unemployment?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Getting unemployment?


I hope so. 

I've been working my tail off, which I guess is good, but five months of 55+ hour weeks is starting to wear on me. And I'm salary folks, so don't go thinking I'm making OT. I think bonus time will be good to me, though. 

Harpoon Belgian Pale Ale sippin, so all is good right now.

Changed some struts on a buddy's Mazda 3. Convince him to buy a 20-gal compressor and an impact gun. That made the job easier. :thumbup:

Tomorrow is my nephew and niece's baptism. I get to be a godparent for the 2nd time. Good deal!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's to godfather's !
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Here's to godfather's !
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


They'll make you an offer you can't refuse.:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tomorrow is my nephew and niece's baptism. I get to be a godparent for the 2nd time. Good deal!


So if you're the Godfather, does your voice change? Just wondering. 

And on the topic of offspring, is it bad when I can tell who my son is "entertaining overnight" because I recognize her helmet? At least she's not wearing it FOR the overnight entertainment I guess..... 

Needless to say the 800 survived its adventure. Looks like another good non-flying day here....grey crud wins again.:thumbdown:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> And on the topic of offspring, is it bad when I can tell who my son is "entertaining overnight" because I recognize her helmet? At least she's not wearing it FOR the overnight entertainment I guess.....


lol. Well if she wasn't terribly attractive, that helmet would be useful in that way too.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> lol. Well if she wasn't terribly attractive, that helmet would be useful in that way too.



now thats optimism.



moved the black coma patient from the lot at work to a former coworkers cousins place. now its between work and home- so at least its on the way. at a garage where work can be done. just gotta get the go parts back together. (note: not go-part parts really, just go period would be a nice change of pace) still hurts a little to see a car of mine on a tow truck for any reason.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Are you working yet Chris?





Chris16vRocco said:


> Nope.


 what gives dude? Any irons in the fire?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> what gives dude? Any irons in the fire?


I've been looking, and applying. But nothing has happened yet. But it'll work out, I guess. Worst case, I sell a kidney on the black market. No biggie.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*hmm*

i am beginning the search for a bottom end for my 16v
should i stick with the 1.8 or go with a 2.0 ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scrapperking said:


> i am beginning the search for a bottom end for my 16v
> should i stick with the 1.8 or go with a 2.0 ?


Allow me. TWO LITRE!!!! (Engine code 9A) You want one from an early 90's GLI Jetta/GTI Golf or a B3 Passat. You can keep the head from your 1.8L 16V (code PL) on there. Add cams and exhaust, and smile.

Seriously. I have two 16Vs, one is a stock 1.8L, the other a 2L with the 1.8L head, mild cam, and TT exhaust. It's a nice difference.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I've been looking, and applying. But nothing has happened yet. But it'll work out, I guess. Worst case, I sell a kidney on the black market. No biggie.


That's the spirit! Oh, wait, that would suck....  Things are bound to get better. Going to Cincy?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That's the spirit! Oh, wait, that would suck....  Things are bound to get better. Going to Cincy?


Of course!


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Allow me. TWO LITRE!!!! (Engine code 9A) You want one from an early 90's GLI Jetta/GTI Golf or a B3 Passat. You can keep the head from your 1.8L 16V (code PL) on there. Add cams and exhaust, and smile.
> 
> Seriously. I have two 16Vs, one is a stock 1.8L, the other a 2L with the 1.8L head, mild cam, and TT exhaust. It's a nice difference.


thanks punchbug :beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Allow me. TWO LITRE!!!! (Engine code 9A) You want one from an early 90's GLI Jetta/GTI Golf or a B3 Passat. You can keep the head from your 1.8L 16V (code PL) on there. Add cams and exhaust, and smile.
> 
> Seriously. I have two 16Vs, one is a stock 1.8L, the other a 2L with the 1.8L head, mild cam, and TT exhaust. It's a nice difference.



some strongly recomend going with the aba bottom end, but is it really worth it? especially since I have a complete passat 2.0 16v sitting in my garage?

Is the TT header really worth the $$, so far any exhaust mods I can say worth the $$ were only on turbo cars. And seeing that the TT header is quite pricey..... I thought I heard long ago the 16 v exhaust mani was pretty good, all you needed was the euro down pipe.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I used to run the stock exhaust manifold till she turned 20, then I got her a set of Eurosport headers for her birthday. I did notice a difference because the headers lacked the cracks the stock manifold had in it! But I'm sure the headers will get that way eventually too. I didn't notice any significant power change from the headers. 
The ABA is a better mate for the 8V head as it comes, seems to me there is a compression issue with the 16V head/ABA bottom unless you change pistons. (and then it can become a monster engine for boost :thumbup: ) Someone can chime in on that to confirm. Senility creeps in again, there's one of those "16V over ABA" hybrid engines on a stand in my son's garage, but do I recall what pistons he put in it???? :banghead: 
The 2L ABA block is a popular upgrade for the 1.8L 8V JH engines, from what I understand it will bolt right under that JH head. I know that the opposite of that bolts up, that's what's in my Klausie, but it's usually done the other way up.
If you have that Passat engine sitting there, use that!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> The 2L ABA block is a popular upgrade for the 1.8L 8V JH engines, from what I understand it will bolt right under that JH head. I know that the opposite of that bolts up, that's what's in my Klausie, but it's usually done the other way up.
> If you have that Passat engine sitting there, use that!


Isn't there a height issue when swapping to an ABA block? As in, aren't the exhaust ports at a different height requiring the use of an aftermarket manifold or spacer after the manifold but pre-down pipe?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Black car is getting whittled down to nothing. Not much left to come off. Steering rack, rear beam, gas tank, exhaust system, passenger seat (seized in the rails). This stuff needs to get done soon so I can get the 80 up here and work on it. Oh, and figure out what's wrong with the silver car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Isn't there a height issue when swapping to an ABA block? As in, aren't the exhaust ports at a different height requiring the use of an aftermarket manifold or spacer after the manifold but pre-down pipe?


Yeah, the ABA block IS taller than some other blocks by a cm and a bit IIRC. Which would bump those ports up by that same amount. But the car's head can be reused so that allows you to keep the factory fuel injection, intake path etc. If you kept that ABA head on there, well, you have some significant redecorating to do under the hood. Intake is on the wrong side, injecion method is differerent etc. Audi makes a few shorter blocks with 2L displacement, but they aren't as common to find as the ABA.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ziggirocco said:


> some strongly recomend going with the aba bottom end, but is it really worth it? especially since I have a complete passat 2.0 16v sitting in my garage?



Refresh the Passat 2.0 you already have and drop it in. Easiest and cheapest way to go. You won't notice the improvement the ABA motor has over the 9A.



Oh and here is a fun read. http://1976superscirocco.blogspot.com/


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Refresh the Passat 2.0 you already have and drop it in. Easiest and cheapest way to go. You won't notice the improvement the ABA motor has over the 9A.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here is a fun read. http://1976superscirocco.blogspot.com/


Or he could sell the Passat motor to me!

That Super Scirocco blog was a blast! I told him about Tyler's 1976.5 and of course us crazy folks here at the Scirocco forum. :screwy:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

vwdaun said:


>


:heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Or he could sell the Passat motor to me!


There you go. the HP bug at work. Hey, I have it too. opcorn: Oh and Mr Mailman just dropped a 50mm intake manifold straight from the UK. opcorn::heart::wave:



scirocco*joe said:


> That Super Scirocco blog was a blast! I told him about Tyler's 1976.5 and of course us crazy folks here at the Scirocco forum. :screwy:


Crazy, I ain't crazy.:screwy:

Lots of older cars you don't see anymore, except on the streets of the PNW.

http://www.oldparkedcars.com/


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

gonna be 61 on Friday... 

time to go rescue Butch and bring her home to storage.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> gonna be 61 on Friday...
> 
> time to go rescue Butch and bring her home to storage.




I don't have a Scirocco to drive. 







:what:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> gonna be 61 on Friday...
> 
> time to go rescue Butch and bring her home to storage.


Yeah, you'd better before they pull your license due to your advanced age. I had NO idea you were that old!! You look pretty well preserved!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Don't be sad Joe... think of all of the  you will have in May.



punchbug said:


> Yeah, you'd better before they pull your license due to your advanced age. I had NO idea you were that old!! You look pretty well preserved!


Really??? Do I not have a sh1t ton of gray hair? :sly:

I do act like a kid though... lets hope I never change


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, you'd better before they pull your license due to your advanced age. I had NO idea you were that old!! You look pretty well preserved!


Beat me to it. Good job Cathy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Beat me to it. Good job Cathy!


I'm just always happy when someone is older than me.  26 days and counting them down!!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> I do act like a kid though... lets hope I never change



16 going on 61...now that's the spirit! :thumbup: 

You're a hero.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Lots of older cars you don't see anymore, except on the streets of the PNW.
> 
> http://www.oldparkedcars.com/


awesome link. thank you


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> gonna be 61° on Friday...


Fixed. And you may be a hero, but remember that's just a sandwich. :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Fixed. And you may be a hero, but remember that's just a sandwich. :beer:


What's a hero? We only have hoagies. :screwy:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

:wave:

More relaxed day today then yesterday, and it's much nicer outside today. Halfway through the week, folks - we can do this.

Edit: Also, Friday is the day I get back to work on the Scirocco. I can't wait.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

good morning all!!

someone translate

:sly:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Bee said:


> good morning all!!
> 
> someone translate
> 
> :sly:



the best nonsense video ever. 

it means nothing- was originally a training video for the people who made the training videos for chrysler back in the day. somehow in recent years this turbo encabulator series has made its way to the internet, much to the ammusement of many, myself included:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> What's a hero? We only have hoagies. :screwy:


Is that anything like a sub?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Black car is getting whittled down to nothing. Not much left to come off.


Time for







!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Time for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sawzall smiley FTMFW!!!!!! And still no Rocco driving here.:thumbdown: Thank God for Cessnas!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's a picture I found in The Car Lounge:










really brings it home for me - I'm too young to remember when these cars were new. That's why I can't really restore one - I just don't know what they were like.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is that anything like a sub?


I think so...maybe it's toasted?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> I think so...maybe it's toasted?


Hoagies are cold. Subs are hot. opcorn:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hoagies are cold. Subs are hot. opcorn:


fake boobs


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Here's a picture I found in The Car Lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, I DO remember that, and I bought one of those white A2 Jettas from the cold outdoors, and walked past the carefully sheltered 16V Scirocco in the showroom to sign the paperwork, drooling, wishing I had enough money. Yep, I sure do remember, but I'm still not restoring one to factory original.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Sawzall smiley FTMFW!!!!!! And still no Rocco driving here.:thumbdown: Thank God for Cessnas!:laugh::thumbup:


With any luck, there will be both in store for you this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hoagies are cold. Subs are hot. opcorn:


Thank for the valuable lesson my friend... where does a *grinder* fit in?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been so sick. School, not so much. Scirocco driving, soon. Very soon. Can not wait. The snow is going away and its warm, oh and the roads are clear. Finally. 

Oh and since my timing comes and goes around here, do we have Cincy dates established? While I am thinking about it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Thank for the valuable lesson my friend... where does a *grinder* fit in?


In my mind, grinders = subs.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> In my mind, grinders = subs.


=zeps=samich


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Oh and since my timing comes and goes around here, do we have Cincy dates established? While I am thinking about it.


First weekend of June, as usual. Is this why the party at the beginning of March got cancelled?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> First weekend of June, as usual. Is this why the party at the beginning of March got cancelled?


Yep. Not graduating. Infected tonsils....possible mono.....in other words very very sick for the last week. For the first time in a week I was able to sleep, eat, and swallow without being in excruciating pain and that was today. So I am feeling a little better, still fatigued. 

Either way, I want to have a gtg in March some time. I know Cathy is going away, but I am not and I have a car that needs an engine.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hoagies are cold. Subs are hot. opcorn:


Unless you are in Maine, then they're all subs-hot or cold.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Yep. Not graduating. Infected tonsils....possible mono.....in other words very very sick for the last week. For the first time in a week I was able to sleep, eat, and swallow without being in excruciating pain and that was today. So I am feeling a little better, still fatigued.
> 
> Either way, I want to have a gtg in March some time. I know Cathy is going away, but I am not and I have a car that needs an engine.....


JediLynne, we need to get to get together with some theraputic fluids and discuss the FailFests that are our lives. And I'm away mid March, tis true, but maybe April. Although I have one failfest that MUST end, so no touring about till THAT is over, even if it goes into April.....BUT...hmmmm, yeah, engine swaps. Sounds like a great idea. Let's get that done eh? As I said, April is looking very fine for me as far as free time goes. Oh, except Tuesday nights I've gotta be here. At least I think so.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an engine swap in store for me this weekend, and brakes, and suspension, and wiring harness, and exhaust....

Not looking forward to the work, but looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I cannot figure this car out, people.

Once again, I am mad at her and saying mean words about her, and considering throwing her out.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I cannot figure this car out, people.
> 
> Once again, I am mad at her and saying mean words about her, and considering throwing her out.


yo can give her to me if you would like


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

German auto is #1 said:


> yo can give her to me if you would like


Come see her and make me an offer.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Come see her and make me an offer.


where are you located


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

German auto is #1 said:


> where are you located


Lebanon, Connecticut.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Got a package in the mail today. A belated Birthday package, from a certain Cindy Taylor! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats cute was it parts for a car and if it wasnt i would send it back


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> In my mind, grinders = subs.


A mind is a tewwible thing to taste. Reminds me of this: 











º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸ Fun stuff from the past. ( ô¿ô ) ¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤

1983 SOHC 1.7l Scirocco


1987 DOHC Scirocco


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

German auto is #1 said:


> Thats cute was it parts for a car and if it wasnt i would send it back


 You must not know Cindy! She's the cookie lady of Cincy.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hear me out folks - I need help with troubleshooting. 

The car started at the beginning of winter, and we drove it down the road and back up. When we got it back in the driveway, it started revving like crazy - this is when the acorn was stuck in the throttle. I've taken care of that issue and the car should be getting air fine.

I go to start it after shoveling it out, and it won't start - it cranks fine and at the speed I am used to it cranking. I considered that the battery didn't like sitting out in the cold without any use, so I charged it all night - it's still doing the same thing. Note: it will occasionally start for a second, and then cut out.

I checked for spark - there is spark but it's not that intense white spark that I've seen before (I was also using an old plug, so it could just be a crappy plug). Is it an issue of the spark? Should I look into replacing the cap and rotor? I also am not totally sure I can hear the fuel pump - I seem to remember it being loud and very audible but at the moment it doesn't appear to be at that same level. Is it a fuel pump/fuel pump relay problem?

*TLDR:* Cranks fine, no start - okay spark. Fuel problem or ignition problem, and where do I start for which?


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> You must not know Cindy! She's the cookie lady of Cincy.


Damn i wish i got a package of cookies


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

As for fuel, you want to find out if it's injecting fuel into the cylinders. Quick way would be to pull and injector, have a container for it to spray into, jumper the relay and lift the metering plate. It should spray. And you could even try to jumper the relay first. If you aren't hearing the fuel pump then, there is an issue related to the pump. Try checking spark with a new or known good plug would be a good place to check your spark. Do you have a Bentley for the car? They have good troubleshooting directions in them.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> As for fuel, you want to find out if it's injecting fuel into the cylinders. Quick way would be to pull and injector, have a container for it to spray into, jumper the relay and lift the metering plate. It should spray. And you could even try to jumper the relay first. If you aren't hearing the fuel pump then, there is an issue related to the pump. Try checking spark with a new or known good plug would be a good place to check your spark. Do you have a Bentley for the car? They have good troubleshooting directions in them.


I know about pulling the injectors and checking for a good spray, but I was just figuring I'd ask if anyone had a similar problem first. I also only have myself to do it today, so I can't really check the fuel in that regard.

I'm not totally sure what 'jumper the relay' means.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody! What's new?
:wave:

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I know about pulling the injectors and checking for a good spray, but I was just figuring I'd ask if anyone had a similar problem first. I also only have myself to do it today, so I can't really check the fuel in that regard.
> 
> I'm not totally sure what 'jumper the relay' means.


Jumpering the fuel pump relay's power with a jumper wire, which ideally would have a switch. The whole procedure is a one person job. No need for another. Keep in mind, you aren't trying to start the car when doing this, you are fooling the fuel system into acting like it does when running. 
The problem with your situation is that there are so many different things that can cause this. It's best to follow basic troubleshooting techniques and find the problem, otherwise you will be jumping around checking random stuff and probably wasting time. Seriously, the Bentley is your best friend in cases like this.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

just finished chicken & rice dinner at "ginster's" (Carl) place in Orlando area :beer:

going to local VW gtg later tonight


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Seriously, the Bentley is your best friend in cases like this.


very true. if a picture is worth a thousand words, a Bentley is worth a thousand pics.

"rule #1: always start at the beginning"


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

i cant wait for the gtg to start up in the tri-state area


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ugh, what a tiring day. Got both motors out, swapped to the opposite cars, and back in. Then I remembered that I wasn't going to put a motor back in the gray car, so I pulled it out again. Pulled a number of small things, and part of the exhaust on both cars. Tomorrow is going to be brakes, struts, the rest of the exhaust, some wiring, and then haul both cars back to my house.


Jacob - sounds to me like what John is suggesting, no fuel is being injected. I think you *are* getting fuel from the cold-start injector, but not to the injectors. Definitely pull one and make sure.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

the fiance spun a rod in sophie  So now i need another 16v and someone to swap it in for me cause im 2,000 miles away at air force tech school. How friggin lame:thumbdown:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

twardnw said:


> Jacob - sounds to me like what John is suggesting, no fuel is being injected. I think you *are* getting fuel from the cold-start injector, but not to the injectors. Definitely pull one and make sure.


I'm headed out to test this this morning. I'll let you guys know what's happening, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hi everybody! What's new?
> :wave:
> 
> Brendan


:wave: Back at ya!

And I thought I was the only one that did not post thier fair share around here. :laugh: Hope all is well.
-Dan


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

twardnw said:


> Jacob - sounds to me like what John is suggesting, no fuel is being injected. I think you *are* getting fuel from the cold-start injector, but not to the injectors. Definitely pull one and make sure.


I checked - I'm not getting fuel to the injectors. What makes you think I'm getting fuel to the cold-start injector? If I'm getting fuel to the cold-start injector, what could stop the cylinder injectors from getting fuel? It seems unlikely that all the hoses would be bad, so could the distributor be messed up to all the injectors but the cold start?

CiS-E :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hi everybody! What's new?
> :wave:
> 
> Brendan


Well, I showed up here:










And nobody else showed up excet the people who live there. I DID see a few Sciroccos though! 











An we killed a lot of hgh octane. This flight came complete with the same goofy smile we all get when we drive our babies for the first time in the season. You know that smile.  That one's Susan's baby: 











Daun loves this little beastie and he was kind enough to let me fly it a little bit. It's just a bit different than the beater rentals I'm used to. 











Sadly, it got dark out so we had to come back down to earth.











That was cool because we went out to eat with some fellow enthusiasts. It was good to see Ben, Sharon, Meredith and Jeff again. Today promises to be about Sciroccos, since it's decided to be February for some reason!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I checked - I'm not getting fuel to the injectors. What makes you think I'm getting fuel to the cold-start injector? If I'm getting fuel to the cold-start injector, what could stop the cylinder injectors from getting fuel? It seems unlikely that all the hoses would be bad, so could the distributor be messed up to all the injectors but the cold start?
> 
> CiS-E :screwy:



Well now it's time to back track. But first did you hear the pump running? If it is, I would check if you are getting fuel at the distributor. The book will come in handy here too, because you may get some fuel there, but maybe not the right amount or pressure.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

The fuel relay is clicking, but the fuel pump isn't running. I'm going to assume that it's my fuel pump.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

First make sure it's not just the fuse.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

tmechanic said:


> First make sure it's not just the fuse.


I checked the fuse, too. Fuse is fine.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I checked - I'm not getting fuel to the injectors. What makes you think I'm getting fuel to the cold-start injector? If I'm getting fuel to the cold-start injector, what could stop the cylinder injectors from getting fuel? It seems unlikely that all the hoses would be bad, so could the distributor be messed up to all the injectors but the cold start?
> 
> CiS-E :screwy:


The cold-start valve gets it's fuel supply from *before* the fuel distributor, so it can get fuel regardless of the amount of air being metered.



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well now it's time to back track. But first did you hear the pump running? If it is, I would check if you are getting fuel at the distributor. The book will come in handy here too, because you may get some fuel there, but maybe not the right amount or pressure.


Get the book!



Jacob Matthew said:


> The fuel relay is clicking, but the fuel pump isn't running. I'm going to assume that it's my fuel pump.


That much is isolated at least, check the voltage back there too. Between the posts and from the pos. post to a solid ground as well.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Today promises to be about Sciroccos, since it's decided to be February for some reason!



Looks like you guys have been having fun! I am finally feeling better so I went to a local train show today. Met a BWM track driver, who also used to dispatch for Erie Lackawana railroad. Now off to work to drive new Fords.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

twardnw said:


> The cold-start valve gets it's fuel supply from *before* the fuel distributor, so it can get fuel regardless of the amount of air being metered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. T-Money is right. If you have voltage there and it's not running-problem solved. Bad fuel pump.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*scirocco 16v*

are these 16v blue scirocco's rare?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scrapperking said:


> are these 16v blue scirocco's rare?


That's not a 16v, that's a Slegato. It's an 8v with the body kit, only sold in Canada. They made 127 of them. They came in Helios Blue and Paprika Red. So in other words, very rare.

Where did you see it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

In other news, we got the gas tank and pumps and whatnot out of the black car, and have the roof cut off. It is officially no more.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's not a 16v, that's a Slegato. It's an 8v with the body kit, only cold in Canada. They made 127 of them. They came in Helios Blue and Paprika Red. So in other words, very rare.
> 
> Where did you see it?


the one i saw was a 16v, owner said it was an 88 and he got it in LA off a guy who had owned a few sciroccos, but car is in northern California.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scrapperking said:


> the one i saw was a 16v, owner said it was an 88 and he got it in LA off a guy who had owned a few sciroccos, but car is in northern California.


Well, either someone like Helios Blue and painted their 16V or it's a Slegato that got a transplant. Either way. :thumbup: Wouldn't mind having two of his wheels for mine:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm guessing transplant now. It appears to have the fender badges and that appears to be a "SLEGATO" B pillar badge, and what appears to be the 8V's tailpipe still. Doesn't appear to be any shine from rear rotors showing through the rear wheel spaces either.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

i love that color


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> In other news, we got the gas tank and pumps and whatnot out of the black car, and have the roof cut off. It is officially no more.


What happened to it Chris? Did I miss something?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Rocco_crossing said:


> What happened to it Chris? Did I miss something?


LOL. He just wanted a convertible. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, where have you been Rhett? Fire.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, where have you been Rhett? Fire.


working and in the garage trying to get my old A6 ready for my father-in-law, but about ready to lose that fight. Oh, and planning the wedding.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Rocco_crossing said:


> What happened to it Chris? Did I miss something?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5058134-Fire!!!-For-reals-this-time......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

German auto is #1 said:


> i love that color



My favorite factory color.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's not a 16v, that's a Slegato. It's an 8v with the body kit, *only cold in Canada*. They made 127 of them. They came in Helios Blue and Paprika Red. So in other words, very rare.


Cold, very cold. :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Cold, very cold. :laugh:


:laugh:

Well, heat isn't the first thing to come to mind when one thinks of America's Hat™. 

Oh, and if you're still looking for a quarter panel, I'll have it off soon. I need to take a few photos and send them to you.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well, heat isn't the first thing to come to mind when one thinks of America's Hat™.


Hey! Don't trademark that! 

So... Isn't America just Mexico's hat (™)?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Hey! Don't trademark that!
> 
> So... Isn't America just Mexico's hat (™)?


No, silly. Mexico is America's ****-stained underwear.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Our underwear.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5058134-Fire!!!-For-reals-this-time......


Total bummer dude. that was a good looking car too!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> No, silly. Mexico is America's ****-stained underwear.


Ha, we were both typing that at the same time.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Holy crap! What a busy weekend. Hauled the 76 and the 80 down to my in-laws friday evening/sat morning, the proceeded to pull almost everything off the 80. Put the motor, brakes, an axle, and full suspension from the 80 onto the 76. Motor from the 76 went into the trunk of the 80, I kept the FF trans though  Header and exhaust tubing from the 76 weren't the greatest, so that will be junked, but it had a flowmaster muffler on it, kept that. Also saved the dash wiring harness and fuse box from the 80. Tomorrow, the 80 goes off to the scrapper, just too much rust to deal with, they're giving me some cash, so it's not a complete loss, and we don't have an eye-sore on the driveway anymore.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

the 80 is platinum aint it? ive been gone for so long lol Glad to here your makin progress on the 76


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning Folks!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Morning Folks!


Morning buddy. :wave:

Headed back to school today for a week of exams and hell, but Saturday's my birthday so that should be good!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> LOL. He just wanted a convertible. :laugh:


Doesn't everyone?:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> Holy crap! What a busy weekend. Hauled the *76.5* and the 80 down to my in-laws friday evening/sat morning, the proceeded to pull almost everything off the 80. Put the motor, brakes, an axle, and full suspension from the 80 onto the *76.5*. Motor from the *76.5* went into the trunk of the 80, I kept the FF trans though  Header and exhaust tubing from the *76.5* weren't the greatest, so that will be junked, but it had a flowmaster muffler on it, kept that. Also saved the dash wiring harness and fuse box from the 80. Tomorrow, the 80 goes off to the scrapper, just too much rust to deal with, they're giving me some cash, so it's not a complete loss, and we don't have an eye-sore on the driveway anymore.


Fixxxxxededed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Meltkamp said:


> the 80 is platinum aint it? ive been gone for so long lol Glad to here your makin progress on the 76


yeah, Platinum Metallic was the original color


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Fixxxxxededed.


details schmetails


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

goodbye rusty shell


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> goodbye rusty shell



AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! I bet that has the clips for the ends of the bumper that I keep forgetting to locate.......is it gone????


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cathy are you back in Canada or still in Ohio?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

God*#%#@*, f*%@ing sunroofs! Got the Slegato's sunroof back together and it's off, front to back, on one side and won't move. Cable may be binding, but I will take the panel off, again and go from there. Good thing is once it's back together and working right I shouldn't have to mess with it for a long time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Cathy are you back in Canada or still in Ohio?


Yeah, I'm back in Canada. Daun and I both got sick so I left early as possible. He got to curl up with a cat, I got to drive home in "mixed precipitation".


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! I bet that has the clips for the ends of the bumper that I keep forgetting to locate.......is it gone????


crap, yeah, it's gone, and I know the part you are talking about


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> crap, yeah, it's gone, and I know the part you are talking about


Damn, I was in that car!

I'm surprised you didn't take it apart for spares. Mk1s are just a dime a dozen out in the PNW...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

twardnw said:


> goodbye rusty shell


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*axles,*

looking to get some new axles for my 16v off mjm
and was wondering if i get the 100 mm's or the regulars?
thanks :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

100mm


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> 100mm


thank you.:beer::beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

twardnw said:


> goodbye rusty shell


Shell???

That looks like a mostly complete car there. SOOOOO much stuff on that car would have been useful to those of us out east. **sigh**


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

no wiring, sitting on cut springs, no engine, took off the grill. Glass is the only thing I didn't have time to get, and the plastic bumper clip things. Looks are deceiving, there's really not much there.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> no wiring, sitting on cut springs, no engine, took off the grill. Glass is the only thing I didn't have time to get, and the plastic bumper clip things. Looks are deceiving, there's really not much there.


Glass, headlights, headlight buckets, taillights, bumpers, side markers, door handles, turn signals, sheet metal, etc.....

_Sheesh_, Tyler!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Glass, headlights, headlight buckets, taillights, bumpers, side markers, door handles, turn signals, sheet metal, etc.....
> 
> _Sheesh_, Tyler!


Much truth!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm jealous Cathy, looks like you had a good time!

My new job has got me really busy, and wouldn't you know, one week working in a hospital and of course I get sick. :banghead:

But all in all everything is going well. And holy crap Continental Winterforce are some good snow tires. I was fortunate enough, ahem, to have to drive back in the winter storm that came through yesterday, started as rain all day, then switched to heavy sleet and snow at around 4:45 PM. Lovely for the drive home. By the time I got up north, the roads were ice and snow covered completely, and people were driving about 20 MPH. I passed plenty of SUV's that night.  I've been putting the miles on Laura's Golf since I'm commuting about 110 miles a day now but damn when that car is equipped with snow tires who needs Quattro? 

Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Brendan, quick question.

If you were me, would you trade an e28 524td for a Coupe Quattro?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Glass, headlights, headlight buckets, taillights, bumpers, side markers, door handles, turn signals, sheet metal, etc.....
> 
> _Sheesh_, Tyler!


Not to mention the possibility of it having this interior trim I need that nobody seems to have! :banghead:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...that-goes-under-the-back-seat-window-on-a-Mk1


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Glass, headlights, headlight buckets, taillights, bumpers, side markers, door handles, turn signals, sheet metal, etc.....
> 
> _Sheesh_, Tyler!


Glass - don't need it, and I have no way/place to safely store it
headlights - who wants POS sealed beams that can be bought new for a couple bucks?
buckets - ok, ya got me on that one, didn't even think about them
taillights/turns/markers - all cracked and chipped, I'm not gonna spend my time salvaging broken parts
sheet metal - this car is hiding a lot of cancer. The structure is sound, but much of the sheet metal is rusted beyond being worthwhile
bumpers - really? NA bumpers? Someone wants those? I have another set at home if that person wants to come pick them up. 



Nataku said:


> Not to mention the possibility of it having this interior trim I need that nobody seems to have! :banghead:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...that-goes-under-the-back-seat-window-on-a-Mk1


yeah, all scratched up and gouged in this car


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Shell???
> 
> That looks like a mostly complete car there. SOOOOO much stuff on that car would have been useful to those of us out east. **sigh**


I spiked a fever because of that image!!!! 101F and rising, yay  I have a grey cat and even THAT isn't helping.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I spiked a fever because of that image!!!! 101F and rising, yay  I have a grey cat and even THAT isn't helping.


You sure you didn't come around to Michigan on your little trip? I get better and everyone gets sick. Hopefully you didn't get what I had/have and will get over this quickly. Interesting though how a picture can literally make one feel sick.....but I know the feeling.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I spiked a fever because of that image!!!! 101F and rising, yay  I have a grey cat and even THAT isn't helping.


that's because you need an *orange* cat


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> that's because you need an *orange* cat


I had THREE orange cats when I got sick! They are of no use. 

No, a grey cat is the best there is. Two grey cats is even better. I had a blonde cat beside me here for a while, and no help, though she did mangle a mouse all over the hall carpet this morning. I was pretty excited about that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

we have one that thinks the shower mat is her own personal bathroom. Can't have it on the floor for more than 15 minutes or she comes in and pees on it. And other random spots around the house


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> we have one that thinks the shower mat is her own personal bathroom. Can't have it on the floor for more than 15 minutes or she comes in and pees on it. And other random spots around the house


Ah, the PMAT. Also a handy memory aid for the stages of mitosis. 

So the boy has returned from his "Lap of Algonquin". 900kms is a lap. So it seems that his 800 still has oil supply problems, but THIS time the oil light fails to work prior to the seizure. It freed up after it cooled off, and he's tearing into it at the moment. That engine flat out hates him. Needless to say, he had to rent a sled for his "lap". 

Today's gem from The Big Bang Theory: "The check engine light is okay, it keeps blinking away. It's the stupid engine that stopped working." 

I'm afraid to look at my nose after burning through so many Kleenex. It MAY look like Micheal Jackson's by now. Kind of worn off.....Okay, time for some special hot chocolate.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Today's gem from The Big Bang Theory: "The check engine light is okay, it keep blinking away. It's the stupid engine that stopped working."


:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> goodbye rusty shell


Did it get crushed?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

dunno


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

and, something I just noticed, you guys have not been posting much for the last while. I haven't been on vortex much in the last 8 months, but I still have the most posts in this thread? c'mon! Get it together people!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> dunno


I hope not..there's a farm in Oregon it would've been welcome at


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

huh? You live down here now?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Two exams today, then my week gets significantly better. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I'm on day two of "keep the kleenex box and grey cat handy". The key is to not mix the two up, Kleenex boxes are no good for cuddling and cats leave too much hair on your nose if you use them as Kleenex. Fever's down to 100 at least. Hopefully it'll break today. I just never get sick.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The reason I'm not posting much is because I don't have much to say these days, other than Life sucks, my finances suck, and I don't care how much my finances suck I'm not giving up my Scirocco. Oh yeah, and it looks like I'll be at 
Hampton Inn
4617 7th Street
Bay City, TX 77414
From March 31- April 20 for the STP outage, Hopefully in Philly from April 22 -25 for Dracula's Ball on the 23rd, then flying over to Taiwan again for "3" weeks, I geuss the Chinese don't use the same calander we do my last 3 week job over there started on Feb 1 ended on March 21.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

punchbug said:


> The key is to not mix the two up, Kleenex boxes are no good for cuddling and cats leave too much hair on your nose if you use them as Kleenex.


Thank you for the morning chuckle, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

matt.e. said:


> Thank you for the morning chuckle, hope you feel better soon!


So far today the fever's creeping up, not down. There's a ton of stuff around this house that's bugging me but I have no energy to tackle any of it. The cat has a sunbeam...I think that calls for some catnip in the "drug box". I could stand some random feline entertainment!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Lunch time opcorn:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I think that calls for some catnip in the "drug box". I could stand some random feline entertainment!


You know, cat's like plain-old weed too.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

You're lucky you have a cat that keeps you company when you're sick, mine won't come within 15 feet (or 3 meters for you metric folk ) when I'm under the weather. This is what she's been doing for the past 12 hours (because this thread needs a kitty pic):










...and my little sister sent this to me last week:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

hitting the dyno with the *other* car this weekend. 
most likely going to be around 245whp or just less (but hopefully not) 
not bad for n.a. 
do that in your 16v 










eace:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

day off. woke up late, really late. ate some cereal, enjoyed some [as] on demand, then started some much needed housekeeping. 3 loads of laundry down, 2 to go. countless socks folded. 020 parts listed and inventoried (need vs. have) 

now my part of the house looks a bit less like it was abandoned after a hurricane hit it. not that that will last very long.


also found out i can have my old job back on a part time basis for more money (main reason i had to leave) gonna have to talk to my current manager about some schedule changes. 
advantages: more money, working at my old job which was fun sometimes, free access to welding/fab equipment and lots of freedom in the way of how company time is used. a boss that provides company sponsored trips to the liquor store and beer distributor. jimmy's '70 cuda project 
disadvantages: 2hr drive from here, when it sucks it really sucks, snow, salt. occasional long hours in crap conditions


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


> hitting the dyno with the *other* car this weekend.
> most likely going to be around 245whp or just less (but hopefully not)
> not bad for n.a.
> do that in your 16v


Ok, this goes back to my earlier point in the CRX thread. Why do you have to be confrontational with this post? This is a Scirocco forum, and you repeatedly toss out disparaging comments about these cars that we enjoy. I get that you really dig your other car (I don't even know what your other car is, but I'd like to) but why the "do that in your 16V" comment at the end? I'm all for appreciating other cars, and even talking about other cars that you hate, but talking crap on Sciroccos makes it seem like you're trying to bait us all on an e-argument. I mean, I'm willing to consider your point of view, so tell me about it!

In other news, I'm finalizing title transfer and insurance on the Cedar Green Mk1! :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> This is a Scirocco forum, and you repeatedly toss out disparaging comments about these cars that we enjoy.


I've found this confusing on a couple occasions as well - we understand being excited about a different vehicle... tell us about it! We like to hear about that '55 Ford floating around, or that one guy's 350z.

Anyway, I'm sick too, punchbug. :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> huh? You live down here now?


Not yet...but who knows. I am down there every weekend though. :thumbup:

We should get together sometime on my way through Vancouver one of these Mondays!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Anyway, I'm sick too, punchbug. :thumbdown:


Like I said, it's been going around. For at least the last month or so. It's hard to get over once you get it. 

I hope everyone is feeling better, being sick is awful. Just awful. Especially when you have a million things you would rather be doing than snuggling with a kitty and tissues.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I hope it's not contagious. I'm here with you sick people all of the time!


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

jedilynne said:


> Like I said, it's been going around. For at least the last month or so. It's hard to get over once you get it.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better, being sick is awful. Just awful. Especially when you have a million things you would rather be doing than snuggling with a kitty and tissues.


 Wow it seems this plague or whatever you want to call it is everywhere. I've had it for over a week now and it's kicking the crap outa me. It's the first cold/flu I've had in over 10 years!! Go figure eh, I'm starting a new job on Monday.:banghead:
Hopefully you'll get over it soon Cathy before your upcoming trip.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Just Kevin said:


> Wow it seems this plague or whatever you want to call it is everywhere. I've had it for over a week now and it's kicking the crap outa me. It's the first cold/flu I've had in over 10 years!! Go figure eh, I'm starting a new job on Monday.:banghead:
> Hopefully you'll get over it soon Cathy before your upcoming trip.


It took me well over a week to feel better, they started calling mine "mono" after I had two negative strep tests. I went to so many doctors appointments and took so many antibiotics. I was miserable. I hadn't been sick like this since, well the last time I had mono when I was 20, and I never fully got over that (those who know me really well off forum know about my sleeping habits....) 

But enough about that. Last week it was 50 degrees and I was tempting fate to get the 16V out. This week it is cold as can be and I woke up to more snow. WTF! I am SO over snow right now!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Last week it was 50 degrees and I was tempting fate to get the 16V out. This week it is cold as can be and I woke up to more snow. WTF! I am SO over snow right now!


Sooo hear you. I almost did the same thing with my 16v, however, she's still tucked away in the hangar with the Champ.

And my cold is still hanging on as well, though I'm mostly functioning. Cough and sinus pressure, but managing to get by at work etc.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

We just got our first decent snow of this winter


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Must be nice . . . we had one of the snowiest winter on record


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I would have like to have more snow. The ski slopes are suffering. Had TONS up at Mt. Hood right at New Year, then almost nothing the entire month of January, and only a few good days in Feb.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

We've had a ton in Philly this year, too. And a couple of days of 60-degree weather got me all excited for spring. 

We're in the 50s this weekend, but rain in the forecast. Ho-hum. At least I'm taking a day off, tomorrow!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nowhere near as much snow this winter as we had last winter, but still a decent amount.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

no snow over here, but nearly every pass in the area is closed or closing down due to the snow fall and winds. nothing too exciting, just bitter cold. on the plus side im sure the little red 'lude will love sucking in the cold dense air in the intake on saturday. have to do one more last check on the exhaust and we are ready to strap her down and do some 9K pulls 



here's a waffle:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:lol:


waffled!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

19 days until we can legally drive on the roads without winter tires...meaning I'll start driving my 16v 


Unless there is 10 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

blah blah, trying to get the iPad to work right...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> blah blah, trying to get the iPad to work right...


Love that machine. :heart: So worth it for what I use it for. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, this one's not because it isn't syncing properly


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Just Kevin said:


> Wow it seems this plague or whatever you want to call it is everywhere. I've had it for over a week now and it's kicking the crap outa me. It's the first cold/flu I've had in over 10 years!! Go figure eh, I'm starting a new job on Monday.:banghead:
> Hopefully you'll get over it soon Cathy before your upcoming trip.


Yeah, so in my brilliance, I just YESTERDAY discovered that a) I need a passport that is good for six months after date of departure. b) I depart in mid March. c) My Passport expires in July of 2011 :banghead:

Yeah, so after an hour's drive (and a really fabulous photo shoot ), they can get it renewed by the day I leave. Not-so-perfect. :thumbdown: An extra $30 and I can go pick it up sooner. No worries, I love to drive.  AT least that is done. And I am a bit better, but ready for an evening of lounging. My beautiful daughter Waterfall is here too! :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, so in my brilliance, I just YESTERDAY discovered that a) I need a passport that is good for six months after date of departure. b) I depart in mid March. c) My Passport expires in July of 2011 :banghead:
> 
> Yeah, so after an hour's drive (and a really fabulous photo shoot ), they can get it renewed by the day I leave. Not-so-perfect. :thumbdown: An extra $30 and I can go pick it up sooner. No worries, I love to drive.  AT least that is done. And I am a bit better, but ready for an evening of lounging. My beautiful daughter Waterfall is here too! :thumbup:


Sounds like fun to me. Not.  At least you found out now and can get it taken care of in time for your trip! See, not everything is a fail fest.

Speaking on that do we have any Scirocco peeps out in New Hampshire/Boston area. I will traveling there soon, next week probably and will be spending about a week there. So if anyone is around I would be happy to meet up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Sounds like fun to me. Not.  At least you found out now and can get it taken care of in time for your trip! See, not everything is a fail fest.
> 
> Speaking on that do we have any Scirocco peeps out in New Hampshire/Boston area. I will traveling there soon, next week probably and will be spending about a week there. So if anyone is around I would be happy to meet up.


Waterfall's flying to Boston tomorrow morning, but she's not staying long.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

jedilynne said:


> Speaking on that do we have any Scirocco peeps out in New Hampshire/Boston area.


There are a few around, but probably not regular posters.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

woot! Time to GTFO (of work, that is)!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> We just got our first decent snow of this winter


It finally begun here. Lets sell some chains. Muhahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> It finally begun here. Lets sell some chains. Muhahahahaha! :laugh:


We were supposed to get hit harder but the storm tracked more south than expected. Explains why I can't see the trees outside the window.  If it had been a snow day it would have been a one day work week for me! Now they say we'll get 15cm which is blowing like crazy, so it'll be a fun drive home. WHEEEEE!!! Bring it! I have Hakkas!:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

We're all rain here in the Philadelphia area. I think snow might be over for us shortly. The good rains are washing the salt away.

I started looking into flights to MN to pick up a little green beasty.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Lots of rain here today. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Ummm Joe, can't wait to catch up with you once you have your Green bean.


----------



## ajbyers (Apr 14, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Lots of rain here today. :thumbup:


Same here, I don't like it. But i have to admit it's much better than snow


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Ummm Joe, can't wait to catch up with you once you have your Green bean.


Totally. You coming to Cincy this year? I want to see your Scirocco running and in person!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

ajbyers said:


> Same here, I don't like it. But i have to admit it's much better than snow


I know, me too - this is precipitation that I can handle.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Totally. You coming to Cincy this year? I want to see your Scirocco running and in person!


PM sent!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

g'marnin


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

one of these weekends here soon I should have a 'come-over-and-help-tyler-get-his-scirocco-running' party


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

twardnw said:


> one of these weekends here soon I should have a 'come-over-and-help-tyler-get-his-scirocco-running' party


It's a bit far of a drive for me.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

We got snow, further south it was snow and freezing fog. Hubby got stuck in Toledo, they couldn't get back out of the airport. So I went down after some sleeping time, had dinner with him and my little brother, and then came home. It was a way more eventful day than I had thought it was going to be.

New Hampshire bound 3-14, taking the train. So excited!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Sounds like your day was fun Lynne! Mine was long, the kids all hoped for a snow day which didn't get called. Ah well, tomorrow's Saturday, which has to be a good thing, right?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> one of these weekends here soon I should have a 'come-over-and-help-tyler-get-his-scirocco-running' party


Awesome. :thumbup: I'll try to be there to help. That '76 rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll throw rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Will 

BTW, Tyler is downright *drunk* right now, 2 liters of Spaten Dunkel this evening  good times!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

btw, I cannot even sit straight upright in the chair while I am typing this    have a good evening all!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbup:

Got a bunch of snow dumped on us yesterday. So now the fun begins clearing it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> btw, I cannot even sit straight upright in the chair while I am typing this    have a good evening all!!!!



You forgot the :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: thingies. And how's the head this morning? I'm whispering in case it's not good....:laugh:

So I opted to not fly today for a "flu recovery" day....and looks crappy out there anyway. Tomorrow? Chance of freezing drizzle!!!! YAY!!! (not).


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Got my new suspension in today - thanks Chris!

Car will be slightly lower next time you all see her, probably!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Sounds like your day was fun Lynne! Mine was long, the kids all hoped for a snow day which didn't get called. Ah well, tomorrow's Saturday, which has to be a good thing, right?


Mike left Toledo and ended up in Hamilton for the majority of the night. Why? They had no de-icing until 7am, and they were there around 2am. So because I had removed the car from the airport and his cell phone was dead thanks to de-icing fluid, I spent the night sleeping with my laptop and waiting for flight aware to tell me he was home.

I woke up to more snow, but just a little bit. Oh well, either way the 16V will be sliding out of the garage for a few pictures. Reason to follow later.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

this mornings dyno pulls resulted in 266whp!
i will get the graph scanned and post it later if i have time. 
a little better than expected. :thumbup:
I love my H22A :heart:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Good bye 16V. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Damn Chris! What ARE you plotting......










Sniff, a moment of silence please......


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

damn dude, you are going to town on that thing!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris, I think Marc can use a rear quarter panel. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Chris, I think Marc can use a rear quarter panel. :thumbup:


We have already spoken about that subject.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> We have already spoken about that subject.


Awesome!!  It's even the right color...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Awesome!!  It's even the right color...


Almost, but not quite. 83 Wolfsburgs came in a metallic black, whereas mine is just plain black.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And Chris, is that what it's like there? We still have enough snow that the boy is out with the sled. They're calling for thunder snow tomorrow, the second time this year! Tomorrow's weather looks like a total confusion, now that I think of it. Maybe rain, freezing or not, or drizzle, or fog, or snow. Just not sun. Sun is not permitted on a weekend.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Almost, but not quite. 83 Wolfsburgs came in a metallic black, whereas mine is just plain black.


There you go. Chris knows his stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And Chris, is that what it's like there? We still have enough snow that the boy is out with the sled. They're calling for thunder snow tomorrow, the second time this year! Tomorrow's weather looks like a total confusion, now that I think of it. Maybe rain, freezing or not, or drizzle, or fog, or snow. Just not sun. Sun is not permitted on a weekend.


Yeah, that is what it's like here. It snowed last week, I slid into a curb in the BMW and bent something (not sure what yet) because I lost my concentration after doing donuts in a parking lot. All the snow melted when it rained yesterday.



Mtl-Marc said:


> There you go. Chris knows his stuff.


I learned that from you.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And Chris, is that what it's like there? We still have enough snow that the boy is out with the sled. They're calling for thunder snow tomorrow, the second time this year! Tomorrow's weather looks like a total confusion, now that I think of it. Maybe rain, freezing or not, or drizzle, or fog, or snow. Just not sun. Sun is not permitted on a weekend.


Well, we're north of MD, but it was lovely here today. 45-50 degrees F and beautiful sunshine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, a bit of snow and Chris goes nuts and hits a crub. :laugh: Next snowfall? What, maybe a fents?:snowcool:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> LOL, a bit of snow and Chris goes nuts and hits a crub. :laugh: Next snowfall? What, maybe a fents?:snowcool:


LOL, I hope not. I could easily take out a few burshes though. werd.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> LOL, I hope not. I could easily take out a few burshes though. werd.


Yeah, there's a lot of those burshes down there in the southern states. They were even growing on your face at one point. 

Are you guys all out wrenching or what? Awful quiet in here....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Are you guys all out wrenching or what? Awful quiet in here....



I had to scroll nearly to the bottom of the page to find this thread! 
Today: 38 and it sounds wet outside so I am hoping some of the snow (and salt!!!) is washing away from the roads. It is a nervous day for me, I am going to meet my family for the first time. I am excited and nervous and going through my head of the millions of things that I should have done before today. Oh well, what's done is done. I see them at 1.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

things that make you go hmmmmm..........


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow. Winter in MD :


Chris16vRocco said:


>


And winter in Maine. The second pic is from me standing and looking at my truck.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

so the moral of the story is, in Maine snow comes from the sky in winter, and in MD, Scirocco chunks come from the sky? :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

If that's the case, perhaps I'll stick with Maine. Scirocco chunks would hurt!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Are you guys all out wrenching or what? Awful quiet in here....


Nah. Today was insulate walls in the "new" bedroom and then a trip to my parent's. And shortly it will be time to drive a Scirocco... to work. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> If that's the case, perhaps I'll stick with Maine. Scirocco chunks would hurt!


They do indeed hurt. 

Oh, btw, you needn't wait anxiously for that package after all.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> If that's the case, perhaps I'll stick with Maine. Scirocco chunks would hurt!



Indeed. Though I wouldn't mind a non a/c center console dropping out of the sky!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

No wrenching, but I did go on a little adventure. I found out that the 100th anniversary of my great great grandfather's arrival at Ellis Island in NYC had just passed. My father had just found his naturalization paperwork on Ancestry.com and the address they had on record was just about 3 miles away from where Erin and I now live in Philly. :thumbup:

So, I went on a tour of all of the known houses where my family has spent the last 100 years in or around Philadelphia. A very cool day! 

The interesting part was to understand the cultural shifts as time moved forward. Each generation of my family moved further and further away from center city Philadelphia. It corresponded with the expansion and popularization of the term "suburbs." Now Erin and I find ourselves moving right back into the city, even closer to the center than any of my relatives.

I also found out that even though this branch of my family is Hungarian, due to the shifting of borders throughout eastern Europe, the town they came from is now Romania. Crazy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That is very cool Joe! My family's been on this same patch of soil for some time now, since the 1860s or so. It's always good to know your roots!

I'm just waiting for a call from Julie from Boston, her plane is delayed; no sense leaving to get her if she hasn't left yet. Gonna be a late night!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool story, Joe. 

I know that my great-grandparents came over from Italy in the late 1910s/early 1920s. But I don't know about the rest of my family (the non-Italian ancestors).


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

oiy did you hear?....about Mike bee...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Ummm, no. Spill ElT!


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr bee has now reached 12k posts. Plus one now that he posted about it haha


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

really cool story Joe. I had no idea you were/are so rooted to Illadelph. :thumbup:



scirocco*joe said:


> I also found out that even though this branch of my family is Hungarian, due to the shifting of borders throughout eastern Europe, the town they came from is now Romania. Crazy.


I found out a few years back the Italian roots of 'Bueti' originated from the French Swiss.... 'Buet'. In escaping some type of persecution, the name grew to have a vowel placed on the end.

Subconsciously this must be why I chose the alias.... "Michael Bee" :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> No wrenching, but I did go on a little adventure. I found out that the 100th anniversary of my great great grandfather's arrival at Ellis Island in NYC had just passed. My father had just found his naturalization paperwork on Ancestry.com and the address they had on record was just about 3 miles away from where Erin and I now live in Philly. :thumbup:
> 
> So, I went on a tour of all of the known houses where my family has spent the last 100 years in or around Philadelphia. A very cool day!
> 
> ...


Very interesting stuff Joe. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> That is very cool Joe! My family's been on this same patch of soil for some time now, since the 1860s or so. It's always good to know your roots!


Yeah cool stuff!!

I have no idea where I came from, perhaps a cabbage patch. :laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

I came from montana grandparents are still on our family plot. Outside of three forks montana


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yeah cool stuff!!
> 
> I have no idea where I came from, perhaps a cabbage patch. :laugh:


Perhaps. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Perhaps. :laugh:


Cuz' she's a doll? 

I picked up Waterfall around 11 which was apparently not to her liking. LIke WTF? I got home at 4 am after dropping her off in Guelph and SHE"S ticked off? Oh and could I pick someone up on the way through? Sure, put them on the roof, you have the entire rest of the car FULL. :banghead:

Driving was a riot, just above the freezing point (so I had to keep watching that), and water pooled everywhere (the bug doubles as a hydroplane!!!), not to mention the fog that it was raining through. AT least Bambi, Rocky and ******** stayed curled up in their little woodland homes. Though I did nearly hit an owl. :what:

All I can say is the kiddies better put their noses down and work today. So the teacher can sleep. 

OH!!! And WIN! The local station says that the fashionable colours for this season are lime and fuchsia! SHAZZAM!!!! I am SO there......


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good morning!

Wow Chris thats some craziness. Did you keep the roof section?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

This morning has me once again thinking I should trade the Scirocco in for something a bit more reliable - mom's car broke down this morning and we had to go through hell to get her to work and myself back to school, all while the Scirocco waits for a new fuel pump. :facepalm:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> OH!!! And WIN! The local station says that the fashionable colours for this season are lime and fuchsia! SHAZZAM!!!! I am SO there......


So for once I will be in fashion? I dunno, that's kinda scary!!!

I am painting my bedroom. PURPLE or course!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Wow Chris thats some craziness. Did you keep the roof section?


Haven't gotten rid of any of it yet.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Brendan, quick question.
> 
> If you were me, would you trade an e28 524td for a Coupe Quattro?


Rofl, just saw this, sorry. 

Short answer: YES.

Unless the fuel economy of the 524TD is an necessity, the CQ is such a brilliant car, even being underpowered as it is. It's also fairly easy to work on and get parts for. :thumbup:

Once you realize that they aren't as heavy as everyone thinks they are- the heaviest USA market cars top the scales at about 3100 lbs- and you are familiar with driving a high-revving engine (the cams in the 20v don't really do anything until 4500 rpms) it is a very easy and rewarding car to have a spirited drive with. It is very hard to get the car out of sorts, even on roads with limited traction. And mine has totally stock suspension and brakes right now, some upgrades in those areas would help a lot.

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

blah, having to do actual work today :\


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

and now that the printers are running, the internets is very slow on this Monday


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> blah, having to do actual work today :\


My work today was to come up with the 'perfect' camshaft for the 351 Cleveland.

I think I found it...Delta camshafts in Tacoma should grind me one Thursday.

Specs : duration 235.9/248.7 valve lift .570/.602

Lobe separation 109.6

Valve lash int. .020, exh .022

I can't wait to build that motor.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> No wrenching, but I did go on a little adventure. I found out that the 100th anniversary of my great great grandfather's arrival at Ellis Island in NYC had just passed. My father had just found his naturalization paperwork on Ancestry.com and the address they had on record was just about 3 miles away from where Erin and I now live in Philly. :thumbup:
> 
> So, I went on a tour of all of the known houses where my family has spent the last 100 years in or around Philadelphia. A very cool day!
> 
> ...


Very cool, Joe! We had a similar situation a week or so ago. My great uncle just got back in touch with us. He used to send us a Christmas card every year but it stopped about 5 years ago and we thought the worst and had a hell of a time trying to track someone down who knew something. Well, he's still alive and well at 93. Turns out he lost his address book! This inspired Amber and I to start a family tree of sorts so we can put faces with names and dates. It's a work in progress.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Operation: Insurance for my green Mk1 has been completed. (Gotta love Hagerty!)

Registration and paperwork will be filed tomorrow.

Vanity plate is available and will be applied for. Solid. :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

are you going to make us wait till you get the car to know what the plates are going to be?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Operation: Insurance for my green Mk1 has been completed. (Gotta love Hagerty!)
> 
> Registration and paperwork will be filed tomorrow.
> 
> Vanity plate is available and will be applied for. Solid. :heart: :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Operation: Insurance for my green Mk1 has been completed. (Gotta love Hagerty!)
> 
> Registration and paperwork will be filed tomorrow.
> 
> Vanity plate is available and will be applied for. Solid. :heart: :thumbup:


Awesome news Joe! I spent the day on retirement related paperwork (and that annoying work thing that I do) and the pile keeps on growing. I think there's just one more form to get, but it's not available for a few days. Needless to say, I'm pretty tired tonight after my massive three hours of sleep. This weather's like a yoyo. Yesterday rain, tonight it's supposed to be minus 11C. Still snow out and around, but now there's ice too. Cars will stay in for a while.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I gotta start packing one day... Apparently I'm leaving the Big Maple for the Big Apple Wednesday morning. Then possibly on to some other state that's got some bell or something. :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, and on another note. When I applied for my Nexus pass the agent was real interested in my past, regarding that armed robbery I committed in Windsor in 1980. I always figured he was looking to see my reaction, but tonight I got a Facebook note from a random asking me if I ever lived in Windsor. Hmmmm, maybe I do have an evil twin.....supposedly same name, one day off my date of birth according to US Customs records.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I gotta start packing one day... Apparently I'm leaving the Big Maple for the Big Apple Wednesday morning. Then possibly on to some other state that's got some bell or something. :screwy:


If you're going to a certain city that has a cracked bell in it, perhaps you'd like to gather your sheetmetal in person? I'm not far away from aforementioned city.

Unfortunate ownage:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

morning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Morning buddy.

One exam today, then my week should be pretty relaxed, and next week I have off. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> are you going to make us wait till you get the car to know what the plates are going to be?


I might wait until I get the plate at least. Even though PA says it is available, you never know. I can tell you that this one is not a chemical equation this time. It is, however, very German.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, ok then


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So Joe, when do you head off to pick up your new little green beastie?

Oh and very cool story btw. I really enjoy that kind of thing.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> So Joe, when do you head off to pick up your new little green beastie?
> 
> Oh and very cool story btw. I really enjoy that kind of thing.


I'm thinking mid-April. Gotta try and plan it right to avoid the snow and yet have enough time for upgrades and inspections pre-Cincy. 

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Joe, these upgrades are the wheels, you got recently?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> Joe, these upgrades are the wheels, you got recently?


Well, wheels, headlights, relays, brakes, oil change, etc.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> No wrenching, but I did go on a little adventure. I found out that the 100th anniversary of my great great grandfather's arrival at Ellis Island in NYC had just passed. My father had just found his naturalization paperwork on Ancestry.com and the address they had on record was just about 3 miles away from where Erin and I now live in Philly. :thumbup:
> 
> So, I went on a tour of all of the known houses where my family has spent the last 100 years in or around Philadelphia. A very cool day!
> 
> ...


My Mom is still living on the farm that the father in-law of the first Toberman in WI homesteaded back in 1873. We have the Century Farm certificate framed somewhere.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm thinking mid-April. Gotta try and plan it right to avoid the snow and yet have enough time for upgrades and inspections pre-Cincy.
> 
> :thumbup:


All the snow should be gone from Minnesota by April, so I'm sure you should have a clear path back east by then. I'm sure Minnesota is one of the last places to lose our snow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*** Warning==> Canadian Joke***

Princess Auto FTW 

"Quickly and easily unrolls the rim on contest cups" :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's awesome Marc. :laugh:

But we don't have any Tim Horton's over here... :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's awesome Marc. :laugh:
> 
> But we don't have any Tim Horton's over here... :laugh:


Yeah, go drink your Starbucks. :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I was thwarted in my attempt at procuring Timmie's.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, go drink your Starbucks. :laugh:



Actually, I prefer adult alcoholic refreshing beverages. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Actually, I prefer adult alcoholic refreshing beverages. :laugh:


You can put booze in coffee too. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> You can put booze in coffee too. :laugh:



I prefer to put booze in my booze. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I prefer to put booze in my booze. :laugh:


http://images1.*************.net/ImageMacro/6031714/YO-DAWG-I-HEARD-YOU-LIKE-BOOZE.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=XZIBIT

:laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Priceless!!! :laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

In other news, I kegged a Belgian Wheat and Cascadian Dark Ale (Black IPA) tonight 

I :heart: beer!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> In other news, I kegged a Belgian Wheat and Cascadian Dark Ale (Black IPA) tonight
> 
> I :heart: beer!


Yummie!!!

I second that emotion.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> *** Warning==> Canadian Joke***
> 
> Princess Auto FTW
> 
> "Quickly and easily unrolls the rim on contest cups" :laugh:


Hey, that's a critical tool for toothless ******* Canucks. Practically a wheelchair ramp for the dentally challenged. (OMG, did I just type that?  ) And on the topic of warm adult beverages, my lovely daughter Waterfall brought us some caramel flavoured, 14% whipping cream. (No, that's NOT 14% butter fat) Oh my!


(must resist urge to put in morning coffee......)

And Chris, hahaha, no Timmies for you!

In other news, my husband, being so concerned for my wellbeing, warned me to "watch out for the big pool of gear oil on the driveway". No duh, the POS's gearbox has been having a near death experience for the past, umm, ever. It "adds to the driving experience". :laugh:

And on the topic of ********, you might just be a ******* if you discover a pack of spark plugs in the side of a snowbank once the snow starts to melt.......(not mine, sled plugs)


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

It's Wednesday. :wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> It's Hump Day. :wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

twardnw said:


> In other news, I kegged a Belgian Wheat and Cascadian Dark Ale (Black IPA) tonight
> 
> I :heart: beer!


Sounds like it would taste great with some white flour.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Today, the snow is melting, the temperatures are warming up and I, am going to my littlest brother's wedding ceremony. My 21 year old brother has decided it would be a good idea to just, "get married" so he is today. So I will be going down for the ceremony, then having dinner with my mom, step dad, and brother and new sister in law. This should be an interesting day.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My uncle has commisioned me (heavily if I might add) to sell his frame-on restored 1965 Imperial Crown Convertible.

Apparantly there are only 633 built! He wants $40,000 for this BIG hunk of iron.

Wish me luck!

http://www.imperialclub.com/Yr/1965/Salmons/index.htm

^^ same color as this one.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Mr. Beeeeeeee, did you get an email with UPS info?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

yes.... indeedy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I am stickering it up today


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> Apparantly there are only 633 built! He wants $40,000 for this BIG hunk of iron.


They're pretty darn common up these parts...I know of one convertible and 2 hardtops in the area. Seems like a lot of money for that.

Maybe everyone should move to the PNW. :laugh: We have Mk1 Scirocco's too! :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

fyi. i just found this on ebay--
http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Scirocco-V...Men_s_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c171883c6

nos team scirocco patch, according to the listing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

woot! ordered


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up! Only 9 left now. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Thanks for posting this up! Only 9 left now. :laugh: :thumbup:


Try 8


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Thanks for posting this up! Only 9 left now. :laugh: :thumbup:


thanks for this *woody16v* 

7 left now


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I've got one lying around here _somewhere_...just haven't figured out what to do with it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

la la la

time does not pass quickly enough...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> thanks for this *woody16v*
> 
> 7 left now



i figured there would be some interest in these. pretty rare to see team scirocco gear, and that looked like a pretty silly low price. just ordered one for myself, only 6 left now!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Had a lovely time last night. My normal drive for work is about 45 minutes each way. Last night a "snow squall" came through. The sky got dark, then black and it snowed like hell for twenty minutes. Afterward the roads were sheet ice. Had to wait at the top of one big hill, in a long line of traffic, for well over an hour until the plowtrucks came out and spread salt and sand. It took two and a half hours to get home. We've had plenty of big storms this season and it never took me this long to get home. There were even report of thunder and lightening during the thing. Odd weather.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

and I take it that heavy snowfall is *not* the norm this time of year in Maine?


ordering up the last parts for my brew setup this evening


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> and I take it that heavy snowfall is *not* the norm this time of year in Maine?
> 
> 
> ordering up the last parts for my brew setup this evening


Thunder snow is never expected, and we've had it twice so far this calendar year. I can't speak for Maine (though I know they get more snow and hold it longer than us) but our weather here is sure odd this year. March is usually good for mean damp wind, but we're up and down like a yo-yo, and the lows seem to be really ow. We're well below freeezing now, it's supposed to go above freezing soon and we'll get rain, then it's supposed to drop again by the end of the weekend. The swings are much wider and shorter lived than I recall them being. Like 10 to 20*C changes in a day, and back the other way the day after that. And I have a contract out on that lousy overfed weather predicting rodent in Wiarton. He sure called it wrong.


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Thunder snow is never expected, and we've had it twice so far this calendar year. I can't speak for Maine (though I know they get more snow and hold it longer than us) but our weather here is sure odd this year. March is usually good for mean damp wind, but we're up and down like a yo-yo, and the lows seem to be really ow. We're well below freeezing now, it's supposed to go above freezing soon and we'll get rain, then it's supposed to drop again by the end of the weekend. The swings are much wider and shorter lived than I recall them being. Like 10 to 20*C changes in a day, and back the other way the day after that. And I have a contract out on that lousy overfed weather predicting rodent in Wiarton. He sure called it wrong.


What did you expect Cathy? It's not even the "real" Wiarton Willie anymore. I heard they even dyed this guy to make him look like an albino groundhog!! But ya, I'd like hurt the little &^% too! I've given up the thought of anymore sleddin this year.:thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> ordering up the last parts for my brew setup this evening



Wonderful news :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Thunder snow is never expected, and we've had it twice so far this calendar year. I can't speak for Maine (though I know they get more snow and hold it longer than us) but our weather here is sure odd this year. March is usually good for mean damp wind, but we're up and down like a yo-yo, and the lows seem to be really ow. We're well below freeezing now, it's supposed to go above freezing soon and we'll get rain, then it's supposed to drop again by the end of the weekend. The swings are much wider and shorter lived than I recall them being. Like 10 to 20*C changes in a day, and back the other way the day after that. And I have a contract out on that lousy overfed weather predicting rodent in Wiarton. He sure called it wrong.




ugly rodents aside it has been an odd season. here we usually either get a decent amount of snow spread throughout the season, this year it seemed to all come down in a few storms, then hung around unusually long. we've even had odd warm spells (tho we do usually get a warm up in feb, precursor to the last really cold spell of the year) this year the warm week was bizarrely warm, and lasted only a day or two. even for the midatlantic (where weird weather is fairly typical) its been a strange one for sure.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> i figured there would be some interest in these. pretty rare to see team scirocco gear, and that looked like a pretty silly low price. just ordered one for myself, only 6 left now!


I have a black Team Scirocco hat, that has a black background instead of white, which is copy of
the original gear hat, that is stating to fade 

Figure I can make another hat with this patch, in the near future


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


>


In that sort of vein....frog dissections with the morning coffee today. I love making grade tens squeamish....:laugh:

A week from today I will be in Milan. Anybody want to give me wise travel tips? I'm especially concerned about camera stuff...thinking I'll take my 35mm fast prime and a 17-85mm zoom. I'd just take the zoom but I've never been a big fan of that lens. Don't want to take too much/don't want to be wishing I'd taken something else..... Also, tips for shooting in the light over there would be appreciated, I've heard it can be tricky to get exposures right. Anyway, PM me your travel tips....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

tried some of these last night...
strongest beer i can remember

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/423/39621


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

twardnw said:


> In other news, I kegged a Belgian Wheat and Cascadian Dark Ale (Black IPA) tonight
> 
> I :heart: beer!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

yay for black IPA'S, I've been drinking the bejeasus out of the one from Knee Deep Brewing lately.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> In that sort of vein....frog dissections with the morning coffee today. I love making grade tens squeamish....:laugh:
> 
> A week from today I will be in Milan. Anybody want to give me wise travel tips? I'm especially concerned about camera stuff...thinking I'll take my 35mm fast prime and a 17-85mm zoom. I'd just take the zoom but I've never been a big fan of that lens. Don't want to take too much/don't want to be wishing I'd taken something else..... Also, tips for shooting in the light over there would be appreciated, I've heard it can be tricky to get exposures right. Anyway, PM me your travel tips....


the 17-85 F4? I *LOVE* that lense. Pretty much all I shoot with, unless Jen and I are doing something fancy, like this weekend, shooting a 'mud run', so we went down and rented some nice L glass


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FUEL...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Hey folks, will this fit on a 16v?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Jacob Matthew said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FUEL...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> Hey folks, will this fit on a 16v?


Looks like it will and listing also says it will. Should be good to go.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

twardnw said:


> and I take it that heavy snowfall is *not* the norm this time of year in Maine?
> 
> 
> ordering up the last parts for my brew setup this evening


It is, but usually comes in long lasting storms, not some little twenty minute thing.
Work was over hours and looking for volunteers to go home, which is always nice on a Friday. So I am going to have some SLEGATO time. :thumbup: Also saw six F-16s coming into land at the Air Nat. Guard base as I was driving near. Don't see that everyday up here, just tankers.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Looks like it will and listing also says it will. Should be good to go.


I just wanted to make sure - I tried to order one from GAP and they're telling me they're sold out of the aftermarket ones and only have Bosch ones that are twice the price. :facepalm:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I just wanted to make sure - I tried to order one from GAP and they're telling me they're sold out of the aftermarket ones and only have Bosch ones that are twice the price. :facepalm:


The aftermarker one you posted looks right, but personal not something I would was my money on. 

I'd go original equipment 

GAP is serious when it comes to service.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

i now *legally * own a scirocco


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scrapperking said:


> i now *legally * own a scirocco


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I just wanted to make sure - I tried to order one from GAP and they're telling me they're sold out of the aftermarket ones and only have Bosch ones that are twice the price. :facepalm:


I'd go Bosch. You get what you pay for.

You can also give Timbo a call.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> A week from today I will be in Milan. Anybody want to give me wise travel tips?


Cool.  My tip would be to eat lots of pasta and charcuterie. :thumbup:




punchbug said:


> I'm especially concerned about camera stuff...thinking I'll take my 35mm fast prime and a 17-85mm zoom. I'd just take the zoom but I've never been a big fan of that lens. Don't want to take too much/don't want to be wishing I'd taken something else..... Also, tips for shooting in the light over there would be appreciated, I've heard it can be tricky to get exposures right. Anyway, PM me your travel tips....


Tips? I don't know, you know more about photography than I do. 

Circular polarizer? Fast 35mm + monopod for indoor stuff?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I'd go Bosch. You get what you pay for.
> 
> You can also give Timbo a call.


I don't want to pay 200 bucks for a fuel pump though. I mean, I know I should, but money's tight.

Edit: And Timbo? Is he a dealer?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Cool.  My tip would be to eat lots of pasta and charcuterie. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Monopod! Good call. I was stressing about leaving the tripod home, but no way am I lugging that around. The monpod is manageable. cPL is always on my lenses pretty much, so that's going. Too bad the lenses take different sized filters. ic:

And yeah, I fear this trip may unleash my inner fat person. The trip's organized by the cooking teacher....:laugh:



Jacob Matthew said:


> Edit: And Timbo? Is he a dealer?


Yes. Of MUahahahahaha and all things evil.....you must refer to him as *the Timob* to show proper respect. Kids these days, sheesh.

In other news, tomorrow's flying looks like a good bet (as usual ). 400 ft ceilings, rain, mist, high wind and bad vis. PERFECT!:thumbup:

Scirocco news!!!!! Meh, I got nothing. The road is a muddy mess. :thumbdown:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Made some use of the half day off and put the Slegato's sunroof back together and then took it out again. Replaced the little gear on the top of the gear assembly and put the sunroof back together AGAIN and some success. It pops up. It doesn't want to go back into the roof. I can hear the cables slipping against the gear, so the track may need some lube or possibly the cables have issues. At least it stays put now, without screws and bungees as the po had it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> you must refer to him as *the Timob* to show proper respect.


:thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

progress :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> progress :thumbup:


Good good!!!!!:thumbup:

Doin' math homework tonight.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Next up: re-cover driver's seat.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scrapperking said:


> i now *legally * own a scirocco


Pics or it didn't happen. :laugh:


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> ...... At least it stays put now, without screws and bungees as the po had it.


What no Duct Tape? I hear they have that available in Helios Blue, don't you know! :screwy:
-Dan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know if you are being funny Dan, or you remember my post when I first got. The po had used duct tape to seal it, and it pulled paint when it came up. :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

MrPill said:


> What no Duct Tape? I hear they have that available in Helios Blue, don't you know! :screwy:
> -Dan


Yeah, and I managed to get some that will work for two of my three. Green and purple plaid!
And it's all "blue skies and sunny" here.  But what did I expect, it's the weekend. All I know is this would be one mean snow storm if it was a few degrees colder. So there IS that to be said for it....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

rain, rain, go away. my yard is a lake. I should try to sell the house now. lakefront property is always worth more right?
the downside to the water is that the cars are stuck in the back garage and can not come out till it dries out and at this rate that will be never.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I actually made some progress on the black 16v, need to figure out how to get the hoses off of the accumulator.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic? Torches = bad idea.....just sayin'

Anyway, I just got back from not flying again. Sky's good enough, roads/runways not so much. But I took full advantage of what's likely to be the last virgin snow drifts of the year. I just LOVE blasting through them with the bug...snow flying all around you in a cloud. :thumbup::thumbup:

Added bonus prize was deep watery slush in a lot of the low spots...couple of places I was worried it might be too deep, but meh, the bug can swim. Sort of.  

Waiting on a trickle charge on der Klausen presently, he tried but just not quite enough in the battery. It was likely a bit low from last drive since the alternator belt is glazed beyond usefulness. Funny how you don't remember these things till you sit in the car again...:banghead: (and yeah Drew, if you're reading this, I know I still need a longer bolt.  I'll get on that when there's traction to be had (and lost) :laugh

Oh, on that topic. The Dunlops ain't no Hakkas, but at least Mr Peloquin was happy to play today. Snow sensitive viewers are cautioned. No Sciroccos were harmed in the making of this image. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

See? Everybody's home and safe. :thumbup:










A study in contrasts:

Summer:










Winter:










I thought it was cool anyway....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So my son and I go to breakfast/lunch with my brother and his wife every Sunday at a local bagel shop. This place has been around a long time and just about everyone in the city of Bangor is familiar with it. So we are eating and some idiot is trying to get in a secondary front door, that they sometime use in the summer. There is a sign on it saying to use the main door with an arrow, which is about 20' away. So after a few tries he goes to the main entrance and comes in. We had all commented to each other about the guy's lack of intelligence. So my brother says "that explains it." I look over at the guy and it's our newly, ex-governor. Lol. Politicians....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:laugh:

Don't even get me started on people's oblivion....

I took some of the black car to the scrap metal place yesterday. Got $32.60 out of it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Not too bad considering there really isn't any weight there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Not too bad considering there really isn't any weight there.


Well, I only took the firewall/inner fender sections, floors, rad support/front crossmember, and rear panel. 420 lbs of metal.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, it's sunday night again. Had some beers with Canadians this weekend. It was delicious. :beer:

But my basement is missing four perfectly good Porsche wheels. 

At least my wallet is thicker now. They went to a good home. Safe travels, cholland. :thumbup:

Now I need to go buy more parts.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Good sh*t Joe. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that means steels back up to over $12/100lbs thats pretty good. it was lurking around $2/100 for a while. 


makes me wonder what aluminum is at...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Good sh*t Joe. :thumbup:


Thanks, Will. Now I gotta get back in touch with Matt to get those hubs set up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Blew the dust off the Scirocco today.

Planning on driving it to the big city of Dallas, OR tomorrow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Safe travels, cholland. :thumbup:



Thanks Joe! Much needed.

Pouring rain through the Poconos.

Could only do 40mph through much of New York State on account of the heavy snow.

Then, after a long lineup at the border, got taken into a back room by the Canada Border Services and got the whole "what are you hiding?" intense interrogation before the tore apart my entire car.

Should have been home at 7:30, didn't make it until 11.

What a ****ty way to end a lovely vacation.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Then, after a long lineup at the border, got taken into a back room by the Canada Border Services and got the whole "what are you hiding?" intense interrogation before the tore apart my entire car.


Similar to the experience Daun and I had coming back into the US after seeing Cathy in December. I have heard of a lot of people having trouble recently. Makes me not want to go anywhere.

Hopefully they didn't do any damage to the car, or any new purchases.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Similar to the experience Daun and I had coming back into the US after seeing Cathy in December. I have heard of a lot of people having trouble recently. Makes me not want to go anywhere.
> 
> Hopefully they didn't do any damage to the car, or any new purchases.


Yeah, THAT always makes me a bit nervous when I take the MkI, but I don't get pulled over much with the Nexus pass. They likely have some "profile" that is "of concern" on a given day and yank anyone in who fits that profile. 

Lynne, you might be a terrorist (it's that wholesome Amish thing) and cholland? He likes yellow MkIs, he must be on drugs. But seriously, who knows. My last two crossings? They had extensive (like five minutes long?) interviews with the car in front of me. They let me breeze right through with nary a word. But your experiences are the exception, not the rule. Ben got grief over some race rubber the one time he came up for TDN, but otherwise nobody's had too much trouble.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Good morning everyone!

What a crazy weekend here in CT, Lower to Mid 50's Saturday, 4" of rain Sunday, and this morning a bit of sleet . . . Oh and flooded roads . . . Took me 2 shoots at getting to work this morning . . . 

@chris - Dude I haven't forgot about you . . . I owe you a little money via paypal!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello all.
When did VW start using plastic line for the fuel line running from the accumulator forward?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The Team Scirocco patch from ebay arrived today! I was one of those who jumped on that auction linked to from this thread the other day! yay!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

did it arrive today, or over the weekend?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

schweet, mine should be here soon then


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Makes me want to wander across the street to the mail box and see if mine arrived. I have no idea what I will do with it, but I had to have it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hi.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hi.


ohai dare


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> The Team Scirocco patch from ebay arrived today! I was one of those who jumped on that auction linked to from this thread the other day! yay!



mine too! pretty sweet little patch. now i just need to decide how best to use it


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Just booked flights to Minneapolis for Wednesday, April 13th. :thumbup:

Now I have to contain my excitement for the next 4 weeks. Green Mk1, here I come!

In case there are issues, I might be on the lookout for Scirocco buddies from Minneapolis to Madison to Chicago to Cleveland to Pittsburgh to Philly. Erin and I will be road tripping...

 :beer: :thumbup: ic: :heart:


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Just booked flights to Minneapolis for Wednesday, April 13th. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I have to contain my excitement for the next 4 weeks. Green Mk1, here I come!
> 
> ...


Joe,

IM send with my contact info for Toledo area.

Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Where's that cat with the yarn when I need him. I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!! Awesome news Joe!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

MrPill said:


> Joe,
> 
> IM send with my contact info for Toledo area.
> 
> Dan


Dan, 

I believe the term is "you rock!". Thanks. 



punchbug said:


> Where's that cat with the yarn when I need him. I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!! Awesome news Joe!


Yeah, I'm pretty thrilled right now!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Call me when you get to SoCal Joe.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

:wave:

Happy Paczki Day, everyone!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

MrPill said:


> Joe,
> 
> IM send with my contact info for Toledo area.
> 
> Dan


Ditto, though I'd say you are pretty well covered in Central Ohio. 

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Call me when you get to SoCal Joe.


Maybe next November, but maybe not in my own Mk1. :sly:



Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ditto, though I'd say you are pretty well covered in Central Ohio.
> 
> Brendan


Yeah, every little bit helps, brother!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe, if you take a wrong left turn, he can help you out. :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Just booked flights to Minneapolis for Wednesday, April 13th. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I have to contain my excitement for the next 4 weeks. Green Mk1, here I come!
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Awesome


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Just booked flights to Minneapolis for Wednesday, April 13th. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I have to contain my excitement for the next 4 weeks. Green Mk1, here I come!
> 
> :beer: :thumbup: ic: :heart:


==> :thumbup: :beer:  ic: :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

woody16v said:


> mine too! pretty sweet little patch. now i just need to decide how best to use it


I got mine today! eace:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya know Joe, with all the interest in your trip and the large number of people in Ohio... perhaps an overnight and get-together is in order? I'm willing to travel anywhere in Ohio for something like that, depending on what day you'll be rolling through of course. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Ya know Joe, with all the interest in your trip and the large number of people in Ohio... perhaps an overnight and get-together is in order? I'm willing to travel anywhere in Ohio for something like that, depending on what day you'll be rolling through of course. :thumbup:


Well, Daun, I think we'll be in the Cleveland area Friday the 15th, if all goes well. I'm still finalizing the details. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, Daun, I think we'll be in the Cleveland area Friday the 15th, if all goes well. I'm still finalizing the details. :thumbup:


Scirocco GTG in Cleveland!!! Who's booking the poor hotel we'll crash in???????:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Just booked flights to Minneapolis for Wednesday, April 13th. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I have to contain my excitement for the next 4 weeks. Green Mk1, here I come!
> 
> ...


Feh!, I will be in Texas at that point, the reload doesn't conclude until april 15-18, and then I have to pray that I can get the 22nd -25th off so I can go to Philly, but then it's off to Taiwan again probably until the end of May early June, so I might end up missing Cincy again.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> Feh!, I will be in Texas at that point, the reload doesn't conclude until april 15-18, and then I have to pray that I can get the 22nd -25th off so I can go to Philly, but then it's off to Taiwan again probably until the end of May early June, so I might end up missing Cincy again.


Well, at least you're working. 

I got me some brown armrests today. :thumbup:

(Thanks, Tyler!)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Scirocco GTG in Cleveland!!! Who's booking the poor hotel we'll crash in???????:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I like your thinking there Cathy :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Just booked flights to Minneapolis for Wednesday, April 13th. :thumbup:
> 
> Now I have to contain my excitement for the next 4 weeks. Green Mk1, here I come!
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i may have lost my wallet. not really happy about that possibility...

(edit: found the little bastard hiding next to a trans case- the problem with moving a whole bunch of stuff around right when i get home from work.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> The Team Scirocco patch from ebay arrived today! I was one of those who jumped on that auction linked to from this thread the other day! yay!


Got mine yesterday 

thanks again the the heads up *woody16v*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

woody16v said:


> i may have lost my wallet. not really happy about that possibility...
> 
> (edit: found the little bastard hiding next to a trans case- the problem with moving a whole bunch of stuff around right when i get home from work.)


Glad you found it!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> Got mine yesterday
> 
> thanks again the the heads up *woody16v*


it seemed th only right thing to do for a group of folk who are always willing to help out:thumbup:
you're very welcome




Iroczgirl said:


> Glad you found it!


thank you, i am quite glad as well... figured it would turn up eventually. just glad it didnt take as long as the last time i lost my keys.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, Daun, I think we'll be in the Cleveland area Friday the 15th, if all goes well. I'm still finalizing the details. :thumbup:


Ooooh, Fridays are good. I'm usually off Thursday through Saturday, and don't have to be in to work until early afternoon Sunday.

Definately need to think about putting something together. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, I would probably have my Team Scirocco patch by now, but we can't find the damn mailbox key


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> well, I would probably have my Team Scirocco patch by now, but we can't find the damn mailbox key


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hehe, I don't think the USPS would appreciate us tearing into their box :laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Why are fuel pumps so damn hard to replace in this car? :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


>



Awesome pictures Cathy. :thumbup::beer:

I think summer has been canceled, maybee we will need to drive our Sciroccos in the snow year round eventually. :laugh::wave:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm game for a friday GTG!

By the way, this:










Link here. I suggest going through the whole gallery and prepare ahead of time something to drool on!

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I think summer has been canceled, maybee we will need to drive our Sciroccos in the snow year round eventually. :laugh::wave:


Nnnnoooooooo!!!!!!!

Well ok, I admit I've been enjoying driving a Scirocco for much of this winter.

OH! And a sighting! I was loading groceries into the car when a guy in an '84 pulled up next to me. This is the second time I've met him, lives somewhere local and has a friend who lives down the street from me.

I know, pics or it didn't happen right?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Whiskey Tango Fox-trot. :wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I think summer has been canceled, maybee we will need to drive our Sciroccos in the snow year round eventually. :laugh::wave:


I miss my little 155-13 snow tires. Those were fun.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I'm game for a friday GTG!
> 
> By the way, this:
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus, I'm in love! Everything, and I mean _everything_ about that car is bloody perfect. I mean, look at these details!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Broke the banjo bolt on the hose from the fuel pump to the fuel accumulator, so I'll have to replace that hose. I probably should just replace the accumulator, too. 

I don't know if I'm cut out for this car.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Three day weekend. :thumbup: I have today off because the baby was sick yesterday and couldn't go back to daycare today, until he's been ok for 24 hours. :thumbdown: But he was fine all day.:thumbup: If only it would stop raining.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Broke the banjo bolt on the hose from the fuel pump to the fuel accumulator, so I'll have to replace that hose. I probably should just replace the accumulator, too.
> 
> I don't know if I'm cut out for this car.


patience sir. these cars will teach you patience. at least breaking/ repairing/replacing parts on these cars leads to awesomeness. ive worked on 20+yr old vehicles that did not produce near the enjoyment that the rocco has
:thumbup:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sweet Jesus, I'm in love! Everything, and I mean _everything_ about that car is bloody perfect. I mean, look at these details!


I think you may have just discovered an all natural alternative to Viagra sir.

Do like. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sick today. :thumbdown: I haven't been sick, like vomiting and such, since I was a little kid. It sucks as much as I remember. 
*being sick from over drinking doesn't count, which I have done MANY times over the years.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

theenico said:


> I think you may have just discovered an all natural alternative to Viagra sir.
> 
> Do like. :thumbup:


Indeed!!! Also, nice 25 minute youtube vid of Adam Corolla talking with the creator of the car, and yes, they even fire it up. :heart:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM91zICjcNc

You're welcome. 

I don't think I've ever wanted a car so bad in all my life!!!!!!

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Seriously, no posts today?? WTF? Are you all out working on / driving your cars or something?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm at work


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Seriously, no posts today?? WTF? Are you all out working on / driving your cars or something?


I was having lunch with my Scirocco buddies. :thumbup:

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been doing nothing all day. I'm going to a fantasy baseball draft here shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I have something to chit-chat about. I just ordered some new lowering springs for my Passat from some friends of mine (all of ours for that matter) in Temecula, California who are starting to sell parts again 4VWs.... 

I hold the honor of being invoice #001.... kinda cool to be first for a change.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

oh this is *great* news!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

That's awesome news!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> Seriously, no posts today?? WTF? Are you all out working on / driving your cars or something?


"international" dinner at church, followed by food induced semi-coma. trying really hard not to spend money on non-scirocco content. only kinda successfully :banghead:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

What about the MkVI Paul?? 

I shall have to give the Potter-people a call and get caught up I suppose.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

The new trend for 2011 is tucking hefty, chubby tires. Pics to come soon. :thumbup:


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

How's it going fells? 

Well I figured since this is the spot the 'rocco thread whores/gods would lurk if I was one that I'd come up in here to introduce myself in hopes to get a little bit to rub off on me.

Name is Rohri and I just picked up a '85 8v all stock. This is my 1st older car to be honest. I also drive an mk4 R32 so I know the 'if aint got a CEL it aint running right saying'. Well the car fires up and runs. trans is almost perfect except I need to adjust clutch line from previous owner settings. Body is overall "ok". Definitely needs some bondo and fresh paint to be anywhere near decent. Suspension well its not all bouncy but has its creaks. Interior is actually pretty good. Needs a good cleaning and some little tlc here and there but doable. Major issue is the dash. Cracks along the top but that somewhat expected.

Now my problem lies in the running motor. At first, when I picked it up about an 1.5 hrs away and drove it home it had no problems. Now i'm having a few small issues and just need to be pointed in the right direction. I'm a frequent vortex user and know how to search but I can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for.

So if you gents don't mind I'll post up what I've found and my issues and hopefully I can get some replies. Otherwise I guess a big 'ol ignore the noob streak will prob ensue. :laugh:

So the problem i'm having is that my idle is very random. For one when I go to turn the car on its like a cold start every time and its takes a bit of gas and then a few blips once it turns over to get going. Then going down to idle its sits at about 900rpms where it has a bit of a rough idle, almost like a misfire. But then it seems to smooth out with a hiccup every other rev. after driving/cruising for a little to let it warm up it then idles at about 1200rpms. It then, more frequently now, strobes the rpms. Going from 900 to 1200 and back every 2 secs.

So in my search around the bay this is what i've found. my lower intake pipe is not there from air box to from dam. I also noticed the my SAI, I believe, is not there and I have a huge gaping hole on my exhaust manifold. I also came to find out my main plug on my distributor cap was burnt up and broke off inside. Still enough to make a contact and fire but not worth keeping. So I put another cap and plug on and my issues still continued. So i'm wondering where to look first. idle valve, vac leaks, cis cleaning/adjusting?

Well thanks for any help. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Working night shift, 12.5 hr shifts so I've been trying to sleep all day.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> oh this is *great* news!


:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Seriously, no posts today?? WTF? Are you all out working on / driving your cars or something?



First, Awesome news Paul!!!

And I am not posting due to no internet. 

But I am posting from an internet cafe ( more like a closet) in Sienna! :laugh::thumbup:


Gotta go, ciao!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I have something to chit-chat about. I just ordered some new lowering springs for my Passat from some friends of mine (all of ours for that matter) in Temecula, California who are starting to sell parts again 4VWs....
> 
> I hold the honor of being invoice #001.... kinda cool to be first for a change.


This is AMAZING news! I also need a lowering solution for the Mk6. Badly. Paul, should we just call the Potterman for orders?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Odd, I was just wondering this morning what the Potterfolk were up to. This is awesome news!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Random pic...
Just had to do this!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> But I am posting from an internet cafe ( more like a closet) in Sienna! :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Gotta go, ciao!


Is that in Saskatchewan or something? :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is that in Saskatchewan or something? :laugh:


Sienna's in Manitoba. Don't they teach you Americans any Canadian geography in school?! :laugh:

Tested fitted the new "shoes" yesterday to see how they'd look. I probably would have gotten a better idea if there was any car around them :facepalm:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I took some pics of the Imperial today.. Gonna put 'er in Hemmings I think. Sucker is BIG!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What kind of headlights?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Sienna's in Manitoba. Don't they teach you Americans any Canadian geography in school?! :laugh:
> 
> Tested fitted the new "shoes" yesterday to see how they'd look. I probably would have gotten a better idea if there was any car around them :facepalm:


First of all, *HOT*! Can't wait to see it with the brown/black combo.

Second of all, I've made the decision on what engine to eventually swap into my Mk1. I'm going from a 1.7 to a 1.6! 

But it has these weird pistons in it...










Arrangements are currently underway.

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jacob Matthew said:


>




composition and lighting are spot on in this one. good work :beer::beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Arrangements are currently underway.
> 
> :laugh: :thumbup:


Bird is the word.











Hey Cholland, welcome to the "Cars and Bikes Basket Cases Club of Canada"! I'm a member myself.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> composition and lighting are spot on in this one. good work :beer::beer:


Meant to mention, these are not my photos - I cross-posted them from another thread.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have something to chit-chat about. I just ordered some new lowering springs for my Passat from some friends of mine (all of ours for that matter) in Temecula, California who are starting to sell parts again 4VWs....
> 
> I hold the honor of being invoice #001.... kinda cool to be first for a change.



Excellent news! :thumbup:

As for us, the past several days have been quite difficult. Our intermediate family (grandparents, uncles and aunt) in Tokyo are doing alright albeit a bit shaken up. However we just got news that my mom's cousin and best friend from high school are missing in the Sendai area where the quake and tsunami hit hardest. It's tough on me because I knew both of them personally and they've both visited us here in the US multiple times as well. I can't help but think the worst....


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! I got another SII, Yay, Me.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Hey Cholland, welcome to the "Cars and Bikes Basket Cases Club of Canada"! I'm a member myself.


 Sweet! Is there a facebook page I can like or something?  

At least my bike shouldn't be a basketcase soon. Just got the carbs back from being rebuilt. And if they run like they look...  But then again, it's not a Triumph.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Excellent news! :thumbup:
> 
> As for us, the past several days have been quite difficult. Our intermediate family (grandparents, uncles and aunt) in Tokyo are doing alright albeit a bit shaken up. However we just got news that my mom's cousin and best friend from high school are missing in the Sendai area where the quake and tsunami hit hardest. It's tough on me because I knew both of them personally and they've both visited us here in the US multiple times as well. I can't help but think the worst....


 We'll be thinking of your family, Brian. Good vibes, coming your way... 



cholland_ said:


> Sweet! Is there a facebook page I can like or something?
> 
> At least my bike shouldn't be a basketcase soon. Just got the carbs back from being rebuilt. And if they run like they look...  But then again, it's not a Triumph.


 This is the first season in three years that I've been dying, dying to have a bike again. 

I would take any of these right now. 




























Hell, I'd take a stock slighly used Bonnie!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hell, I'd take a stock slighly used Bonnie!


 Do it. :beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Brian: Sorry man, I hope for the best but from what I have seen that was absolutely gut-wrenching. 

Joe: You have good taste in bikes. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Do it. :beer:


 Yeah! I believe when I was in Philly you mentioned your garage having enough room for a bike. So... what's the excuse?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Nataku said:


> However we just got news that my mom's cousin and best friend from high school are missing in the Sendai area where the quake and tsunami hit hardest. It's tough on me because I knew both of them personally and they've both visited us here in the US multiple times as well. I can't help but think the worst....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nataku said:


> Excellent news! :thumbup:
> 
> As for us, the past several days have been quite difficult. Our intermediate family (grandparents, uncles and aunt) in Tokyo are doing alright albeit a bit shaken up. However we just got news that my mom's cousin and best friend from high school are missing in the Sendai area where the quake and tsunami hit hardest. It's tough on me because I knew both of them personally and they've both visited us here in the US multiple times as well. I can't help but think the worst....


 Glad to hear that your family is OK, I hope to hear some good news about your friend and cousin soon.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Bird is the word.


 
That's what I hear too: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184&feature=related


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nataku said:


> As for us, the past several days have been quite difficult. Our intermediate family (grandparents, uncles and aunt) in Tokyo are doing alright albeit a bit shaken up. However we just got news that my mom's cousin and best friend from high school are missing in the Sendai area where the quake and tsunami hit hardest. It's tough on me because I knew both of them personally and they've both visited us here in the US multiple times as well. I can't help but think the worst....


 :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Yeah! I believe when I was in Philly you mentioned your garage having enough room for a bike. So... what's the excuse?


 Well, I'm in the midst of buying a Scirocco, making some enhancements to it, new wheels and suspension for the Sportwagen, saving for a house. I've already had to resort to springs instead of coils for the 'Wagen. 

I'm trying to get away from financing anything, even at low interest rates.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

here's some eye-candy for you Joe, my friends 09 TDi Sportwagen


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

never noticed the "dare" sticker before. 
looks pretty waffled :beer::thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yep, waffled!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks faster than my daily...wait a sec, everything is faster than my daily. :laugh:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

tuned ECU, custom cams, gears, intake manifold, and new pulleys all ordered for the Prelude. 
a friend and i are going to try our best to crack 300h.p. with no power adders, all NA


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> tuned ECU, custom cams, gears, intake manifold, and new pulleys all ordered for the Prelude.
> a friend and i are going to try our best to crack 300h.p. with no power adders, all NA


 Badass. I'm excited to hear if you make it!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> tuned ECU, custom cams, gears, intake manifold, and new pulleys all ordered for the Prelude.
> a friend and i are going to try our best to crack 300h.p. with no power adders, all NA


 
I :heart: Preludes. 

Impressive numbers!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> here's some eye-candy for you Joe, my friends 09 TDi Sportwagen


 Damn! I like, a lot!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

^ That's hot! 

Spotted a brown Mk2 today on Maple Avenue in Naperville, IL. Looked to have Euro lights and bumps, lowered with some nice aftermarket rims :thumbup: This is only the 2nd time in 8 years I have seen a Scirocco in Chicagoland.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> The Team Scirocco patch from ebay arrived today! I was one of those who jumped on that auction linked to from this thread the other day! yay!


 Just got 2 of the last 5 heading my way.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Glad to hear that your family is OK, I hope to hear some good news about your friend and cousin soon.


 Thanks guys. We just got word today that my mother's cousin is alright and was in a make-shift rescue shelter. We've yet to hear anything from my mom's friend and I found out my two good friends from grade-school (I attended half of 1st grade in Tokyo) are missing in that area as well. God help them. First the quake/tsunami and now the nuclear plant mess....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Microsoft just sent me a new copy of Streets and Trips 2011 - the original software that inspired my trip. 












The story goes - 

I was playing with Streets and Trips on my laptop, and I wanted to see if I could crash it by putting in many destinations. So I put in a list of the state capitols, in alphabetical order. Streets and Trips found this easy, it calculated a route in less than a minute. Wow. That's neat. 

So then I saw the "optimize stops" option. This option takes you list of destinations and calculates the shortest route. I figured that would kill it for sure. Well - it started calculating. It took my computer about 45 minutes, but the route it came up with is the route that I drove in the summer of 2008.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That's pretty cool that they remember that and sent you a copy. :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Microsoft just sent me a new copy of Streets and Trips 2011 - the original software that inspired my trip.


 That's awesome they did this.:thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

http://twardnw.com/?page_id=4&category=3&product_id=12 

 

I'll be adding yellow to the vinyl colors soon


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome! I'll take one in red please.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Good Morning Everybody.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Is it me or is coffee getting expensive?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

it's getting expensive


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> it's getting expensive


 Yeah, and to make you forget about that, they're selling it in 12oz bags instead of 16oz bags. I used to pay $13.99 for a 16oz bag and now the 12oz bags are $11.99 ($15.99 per lb).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Man, we'd have been happy with some freeze-dried Taster's Choice, but you're here springin some gourmet **** on us.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

You guys need to man up and get a Keurig.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Tasters Choice. Mmmmmmmmm..... Good coffee.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

veetarded said:


> You guys need to man up and get a Keurig.


 Keurig != 'man up'  

cowboy style! Boil the grounds in a pot of water, pour the whole thing into your cup, filter with teefs!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

dont wanna start a new thread but I just got married to my high school sweet heart been together 5 years! She got a hella low alpine white mk2 jetta tyler knows the one haha


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So I just that the local military supply, or surplus shop, is getting huge amounts of orders from Californians for gas masks and chemical suits. lol, idiots. Even IF radiation was coming for you, this stuff isn't going to save your ass. I don't know how you guys out there, can deal with the rest of them.  

Random car show pic for ownage:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meltkamp said:


> dont wanna start a new thread but I just got married to my high school sweet heart been together 5 years! She got a hella low alpine white mk2 jetta tyler knows the one haha


 Congrats!!!!! :wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got my car back from the body guy today - it looks great! No more rusty hole! 

He showed me pictures of the whole process, cutting down all the metal, and grinding the rocker to make sure he had clean metal to work with.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So I just that the local military supply, or surplus shop, is getting huge amounts of orders from Californians for gas masks and chemical suits. lol, idiots. Even IF radiation was coming for you, this stuff isn't going to save your ass. I don't know how you guys out there, can deal with the rest of them.


 Mouth-breathing window lickers.  The REALLY messed up part is they vote too. :facepalm:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

twardnw said:


> cowboy style! Boil the grounds in a pot of water, pour the whole thing into your cup, filter with teefs!


 repeat until ground (or teefs) need replenishing :laugh: 

woodstove preffered but any heat source that can boil water will do the trick. (if you filter the grounds out, they can be reused: it just takes longer to get caffeine out of the second round, kinda like olive oil- the forst pressing is the most flavorful, but the subequant pressings still make oil)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Mouth-breathing window lickers.  The REALLY messed up part is they vote too. :facepalm:


 That's always the way, isn't it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> I got my car back from the body guy today - it looks great! No more rusty hole!
> 
> He showed me pictures of the whole process, cutting down all the metal, and grinding the rocker to make sure he had clean metal to work with.


 Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


 oh it happen, I've seen the car since it was fixed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Sienna's in Manitoba. Don't they teach you Americans any Canadian geography in school?! :laugh:
> 
> Tested fitted the new "shoes" yesterday to see how they'd look. I probably would have gotten a better idea if there was any car around them :facepalm:


 cholland? That car came from the factory pretty lightweight. No need for this excessive nudity. Get on that! 

And *I* was under the impression that Sienna was somewhere other that Manitoba. That damn 767 must have circled one of the Great Lakes for a hell of a long time then. They sure drive teeny cars in Manitoba. And they all sound like diesels...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cathy are you back from Rome yet?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

California 16v said:


> oh it happen, I've seen the car since it was fixed


 Don't care. 



scirocco*joe said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


 This. :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Cathy are you back from Rome yet?


 Yup. And pics will follow as proof. Timob, get on with it alreADY. pEOPLE COUNT ON THIS ****. Oops. caps lock now off.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Yup. And pics will follow as proof.


 Until then, it didn't happen. :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Yup. And pics will follow as proof. Timob, get on with it alreADY. pEOPLE COUNT ON THIS ****. Oops. caps lock now off.


 
In about a month when your connection finally uploads the 12th pic, right? :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Man! Pics? Who do you think I am, TheTimob?  

Here's a pic of the wrong side of the car. Note the car behind. It happens to have the same paint and wheels as the Quantum does!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> In about a month when your connection finally uploads the 12th pic, right? :laugh:


 Might take a month for me to get through all the pictures I took is more like it!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Man! Pics? Who do you think I am, TheTimob?
> 
> Here's a pic of the wrong side of the car. Note the car behind. It happens to have the same paint and wheels as the Quantum does!


 yes it is the wrong side of the car  plus my 16v is parked behind it  

I spent a few hours at Timbo's job while he put a new starter on my Scirocco  

... I'm currently in the western part of PA, on I-70 driving to Cincy, Ohio to visit relatives


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yup. And pics will follow as proof.


 Got your postcard today. Nice.  

Looking forward to hearing all about the adventures.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Just finished re-reading some emails the PO and I exchanged 5 years ago regarding purchasing my Mk1. Remember the day I went to look at the car like it was yesterday. Aaaah, memories.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Just finished re-reading some emails the PO and I exchanged 5 years ago regarding purchasing my Mk1. Remember the day I went to look at the car like it was yesterday. Aaaah, memories.


 Sounds sad to me. But Amber would look great in Stella who is conveniently for sale presently.......always a chance fo a new relationship, you know? :laugh: 

Oh, and Milka the purple cow makes awesome chocolate bars! :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally got my taxes filed. might have to dig up my build thread in the near future...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here is a photo of my first Scirocco. 2002, I think. 









Here's a pic of my current Scirocco, from the first day I had it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, spring is springing here today it seems: 










And here is the son's new sweet golf cart (aka sled tow vehicle). He slammed it to the earf as soon as he got it, but it's going on bags, and will have custom CF cowlings and other deluxe accessories like a blender and sound system. He's jazzed about it. Can't blame him, just check the custom upholstery (which came complete with mildew)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: great photos Cathy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well fired up the black one today, ran better than when we bought it, but I'm leaking a little gas just a drip at a time, no gusher. it would seem that the plastic hose coming out of the accumulator isn't sealing well, any ideas on how to get this to seal up better? 
The muffler sounds much better but way to restrictive, later this summer I will have to bite the bullet and get a TT exhaust, probably the 2.5".


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> Well fired up the black one today, ran better than when we bought it, but I'm leaking a little gas just a drip at a time, no gusher. it would seem that the plastic hose coming out of the accumulator isn't sealing well, any ideas on how to get this to seal up better?
> The muffler sounds much better but way to restrictive, later this summer I will have to bite the bullet and get a TT exhaust, probably the 2.5".


 May I suggest the 2.25? Big enough to make a difference for sure, but unless you're planning to add a turbo, the 2.5 is probably overkill. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> I got my car back from the body guy today - it looks great! No more rusty hole!
> 
> He showed me pictures of the whole process, cutting down all the metal, and grinding the rocker to make sure he had clean metal to work with.


 
Great news!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Did he use an old computer case like Team Andy®?






























FIRE FIRE FIRE!!! Now THAT'S the team Andy® way!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> May I suggest the 2.25? Big enough to make a difference for sure, but unless you're planning to add a turbo, the 2.5 is probably overkill. :thumbup:


 ^This^ :thumbup: 

And I wanted this but wasn't sure how much it woould be to ship from Firenze, Italy. But is this sweet or what??????: 










:laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> May I suggest the 2.25? Big enough to make a difference for sure, but unless you're planning to add a turbo, the 2.5 is probably overkill. :thumbup:


 2.25" will make a big difference over 1 3/4", I mean, I'll admit it's nice and quiet but it is going to be such a dog with that much restriction. But for now I'll stick with the $50 worth of parts I bought to get it on the road and see about installing the bigger exhaust this fall- next spring. But thanks for the suggestion, I take it stock was 2".


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Bought four tires, an alignment and a failed inspection(because the front inner brake pads are wearing twice as fast as the outers-B.S.!)for the GTI today. $$$$ Oh well, the Slegato will hopefully be next for some money.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ^This^ :thumbup:
> 
> And I wanted this but wasn't sure how much it woould be to ship from Firenze, Italy. But is this sweet or what??????:
> 
> ...


 Yesssss. 

Time to set up a bike rack on the purple one.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

PSA: Tyler makes REALLY good beer.  

Thanks bud. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

did some shopping and dealt a great deal on some snowflakes. :thumbup: 

picking them up wednesday night. pics of wheels and wheels in the festiva (should be pretty amusing) to follow shortly thereafter. probably not till after another looooong day of working in PA though :thumbdown: (gotta fit a weeks worth of part-time into one day to make the nearly 100 mile one-way drive worthwhile)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

what a day for me, sitting in McCarran (sp?) International right now, flew down to deliver some vinyl. One of our installers screwed up half of a bus, so I had to re-print it and bring it down. Flight back leaves here in 5 hours :laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

kinda weird to think, I am responsible for >10% of the posts in this thread


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

twardnw said:


> kinda weird to think, I am responsible for >10% of the posts in this thread *and I still don't know how to make a correct ownage!*


 :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Morning everybody. Or afternoon as the case may be.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

twardnw said:


> kinda weird to think, I am responsible for >10% of the posts in this thread


 Whore :sly:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

^that's hot 

and I'm back at work :screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> what a day for me, sitting in McCarran (sp?) International right now, flew down to deliver some vinyl. One of our installers screwed up half of a bus, so I had to re-print it and bring it down. Flight back leaves here in 5 hours :laugh:





Amsterdam087 said:


>


 That's a funny coincidence as the last time I was at McCarran International Airport was also the last time I drove a Ferrari. :laugh: 









F458 is extra nice. I wish I was driving that instead of the old F430... 

:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> That's a funny coincidence as the last time I was at McCarran International Airport was also the last time I drove a Ferrari. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Win! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Sleeting heavily right now. Snow after midnight. They're forecasting 6-10" here tomorrow. I won't believe it till I see it but c'mon - it's Spring already! At least most of our snow cover had already melted from the temps in the 50s last week and I did take the rocco for a spin last week when it was warmer out and dry! :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Nataku said:


> Sleeting heavily right now. Snow after midnight. They're forecasting 6-10" here tomorrow. I won't believe it till I see it but c'mon - it's Spring already! At least most of our snow cover had already melted from the temps in the 50s last week and I did take the rocco for a spin last week when it was warmer out and dry! :thumbup:


 Yep. It's been beautiful beginning-of-spring weather here for the last year. I saw just about to take the snowbrush out of the car, then we got the forecast for snow all day tomorrow :banghead: 

Also, I went to a VW stealership today to buy some parts. Total was $0.75. 

Also, it's taking me forever to type this message, because this little guy seems to like climbing all over my laptop while I'm trying to work.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ugh. More snow. 

I actually drove the '55 yesterday.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> I saw just about to take the snowbrush out of the car, then we got the forecast for snow all day tomorrow :banghead:


 Yep, did the same thing today. Took it out, set it down on the workbench in the garage. Went in to get ready for work and checked the forecast which said snow all day tomorrow. Left for work and tossed it back in the car again. :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Yep, did the same thing today. Took it out, set it down on the workbench in the garage. Went in to get ready for work and checked the forecast which said snow all day tomorrow. Left for work and tossed it back in the car again. :banghead:


 That sh*t better stop. I've got a Scirocco to drive back east.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> That sh*t better stop. I've got a Scirocco to drive back east.


 Yup, rust would pretty much disolve the car before it hits the east coast if you drive it in the salt. :wave:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> That sh*t better stop. I've got a Scirocco to drive back east.


 I was gonna say, I hope this is gone come April or else you may have a slightly snowy start on your way back home. We're lookin at highs in the mid 30's all the way 'till next Tuesday so lets hope this melts off quick!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey..anyone got any Scuttlebutt on Parts4VWs possible return?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh yeah....by the way....
I'm a superstar.


My BMW doesn't like that I'm still posting here....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> I was gonna say, I hope this is gone come April or else you may have a slightly snowy start on your way back home. We're lookin at highs in the mid 30's all the way 'till next Tuesday so lets hope this melts off quick!


 Oh no, this be THE SWEETNESS!!!! I *had* 7 teaching days left, well, 6 if you count on the Ontario Literacy Test day being a non-day. So NOW, I just got a SNOW DAY OFF !!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Gonna go get a few batteries waked up. :laugh: 


(minor rant in the kitchen about where the hell my trickle charger is....just used it Sunday ) Okay, battery being trickled. I NEVER have a battery that can actually hold a charge. :thumbdown: Note to self. Buy another charger and HIDE it in one of the cars...... 



> Also, it's taking me forever to type this message, because this little guy seems to like climbing all over my laptop while I'm trying to work.


 Snow days are better with grey cats. Our fluffy one is busy mooching cereal from Denny right now. She appears as if by magic when she hears a bowl and spoon.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

My Old Roc said:


> Hey..anyone got any Scuttlebutt on Parts4VWs possible return?


 I got nothing other than the fact that I can shop on the site again. If this is the troof, then I have some purchasing to get on for the little green man. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*le sigh*

Andy call me dude.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Morning folks. :wave:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Oh no, this be THE SWEETNESS!!!! I *had* 7 teaching days left, well, 6 if you count on the Ontario Literacy Test day being a non-day. So NOW, I just got a SNOW DAY OFF !!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Awesome! Enjoy the snow day, Cathy! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Awesome! Enjoy the snow day, Cathy! :thumbup:


 Yeah, well, about that. I *had* planned to charge a few batteries and move some unwilling subjects out into the snow for pictarz. But we all know about PLANS. (for the weak). So of course the power went out. No chargy, no posty, no intrawebz, no breakfast, yeah, that. :thumbdown: So we went to my parent's place for breakfast in the bug. (lovin' the Hakkas!) after a few labour intensive projects here. Pics cause it DID happen, and let's just say it is wrong and unnatural to use a snowbrush on a soft top.  
Pics in a while. Maybe. Unless I get sidetracked.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

got to sit in my scirocco this morning for the first time in months. 
man i miss that car...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No snow here in southern Ohio. I just ran some errands in the '85, window down, sunroof open.... temp is 70 degrees. 

Tomorrow's high is forecast as 40 degrees. Yeah, I'm expecting a good t-storm or two with that. We'll see. In the meantime, back to the Scirocco for the commute to work... 'tis my "Friday" today. Woo hoo!!! :thumbup: 

(Ooooh, as I was about to hit send... thunder!)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My Old Roc said:


> Hey..anyone got any Scuttlebutt on Parts4VWs possible return?


 Apparently Will and Paul do, but they're being all secretive about it. All that does is fuel the rumors and potentially incorrect/incomplete info IMO. 

Oh, and it's 43º and raining here. :bs:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

In regards to Parts4Vws, their official facebook page wrote 2 hours ago, 

*'Yep we are "unofficially" back. We have some graphic changes to the look of the site that are coming soon and an e-blast going out soon as well.'*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Apparently Will and Paul do, but they're being all secretive about it. All that does is fuel the rumors and potentially incorrect/incomplete info IMO.


 Not my place to talk about their buisness, but I called Kristen this morning to tell her about the threads here and in the mk1 forum and she (or Mike) will address the fact that they are indeed back in buisness this evening.

I wasn't trying to be secretive, but now that the cat is out of the bag there you have it. 

Cue theme music to "Welcome Back Potters".


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Not my place to talk about their buisness, but I called Kristen this morning to tell her about the threads here and in the mk1 forum and she (or Mike) will address the fact that they are indeed back in buisness this evening.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be secretive, but now that the cat is out of the bag there you have it.
> 
> Cue theme music to "Welcome Back Potters".


 Sheeeeeee-it, I know I just bought wheels for the Sportwagen, but maybe I'll buy a set of those Neuspeed RSe07s from them just to show my support. :thumbup: 

Anyone want to buy a set of 2-week old BBS VZ wheels in a 5x112 fitment? 18x8, ET of +37!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe, from what I have been told (by Mike) it is not the same as it was. Kristen is running it from home and they are not a one stop joint; maintenance parts all day long but not so much for imported stuff/wheels etc. I'm sure they will chime in on the threads soon as well as sending out emails so stay tuned for that.

That said I could not be happier to see them back. :heart:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep... wasn't it the first day of Spring earlier this week?  :screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Joe, from what I have been told (by Mike) it is not the same as it was. Kristen is running it from home and they are not a one stop joint; maintenance parts all day long but not so much for imported stuff/wheels etc. I'm sure they will chime in on the threads soon as well as sending out emails so stay tuned for that.
> 
> That said I could not be happier to see them back. :heart:


 Ummm, I don't mean to call you out, Will, but... 

http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=88.07.03S 










I'm happy as hell to give them my business. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Fair enough, but I doubt the wheels will arrive with M&Ms.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Fair enough, but I doubt the wheels will arrive with M&Ms.


 Drop ship FTL. But I would hope they make some money on the wheels. :thumbup: 

All of this lack of Scirocco is getting me so antsy. I can't wait much longer.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Joe, you'll be pleased to hear that they're saying our real thaw should be here by the end of next week with temps back in the 50s. 




cholland_ said:


> Yep... wasn't it the first day of Spring earlier this week?  :screwy:


 Yeah, I opened the garage door this morning to 7" of snow. The snow wasn't bad, it was the lack of up-keep to the roads. The roads sucked balls - no plows. The highways were packed snow and everyone was doing 35-40 whereas the usual is 60-70. So many cars in the ditch. I was out running errands this morning and I lost count at 18 cars either in the ditch or being pulled out by DOT workers. Also watched some jackass in his lifted pickup go sailing off the road into the ditch ask he tried to cut across 3 lanes of traffic and lost control when he hit the snow ridges between the lanes. I hate when people think just because they have a 4x4 they are immune to all the affects of ice and snow on the road. :facepalm: 




Owned!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> That said I could not be happier to see them back. :heart:


 This. It's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

hello from Wiesbaden, Germany  

rode in a German mk2 Scirocco yesterday belonging to *All Eyez on me*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I created a snow day thread, but here are a few samples: 














































Okay, looks like I have to work today.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

We only had flurries today. Does that count? 

:bs: 

Nice ic: Cath! Snow is always a beautful backdrop...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Nataku said:


> The snow wasn't bad, it was the lack of up-keep to the roads. The roads sucked balls - no plows.


 Same thing here. I guess the city of Toronto decided that, since it's spring, they didn't have to send out any snowplows. Made for a ****ty drive to and from work the past couple days. 

And I work in one of those places where, on the snowiest day of the year, when all the schools in the city are closed, and most businesses don't bother opening; *everybody* still feels obligated to show up for work (even though most employees don't want to work here on a good day). :screwy:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

In Detroit we just had sleet and ice. Lame.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> We only had flurries today. Does that count?
> 
> :bs:
> 
> Nice ic: Cath! Snow is always a beautful backdrop...


 It counts. I believe Cindy is starting to channel Jack Torrence. Spring better get here soon! I don't have a hedge maze to run into and hide.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

veetarded said:


> Joe, from what I have been told (by Mike) it is not the same as it was. Kristen is running it from home and they are not a one stop joint; maintenance parts all day long but not so much for imported stuff/wheels etc. I'm sure they will chime in on the threads soon as well as sending out emails so stay tuned for that.
> 
> That said I could not be happier to see them back. :heart:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Just in time, I have stuff to order!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

bigtavo said:


> I believe Cindy is starting to channel Jack Torrence.












:heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Nice ic: Cath! Snow is always a beautful backdrop...


 
Unless you live in the city, where snow turns into some brown goop. :banghead:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Please, someone tell me they have a fuel accumulator for me.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

On the topic of fuel accumulators, does anyone know if one from a 16v will work properly on an 8v Mk1? The Potters list different part numbers for each, but they're expensive, and I'd rather use the good one I already have than buy a new one. 

This is the 16v one: 









This is the 8v one:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

More on accumulators: 

Kristen tells me today they can't find one and say that their suppliers haven't had one in stock in *years*... and that my best best would be to find a supplier who had one on their shelves, in inventory. I called GAP as well as a few other places, with the same results - no one has these new. Scott at GAP tells me that the dealer is going to be my best option. 

At this point in time, my local dealership says, there is *one* left in the country. So if you decide you must have it, go to your dealer and pay (if I remember correctly) 286 USD.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

http://www.worldimpex.com/search_by_partno.html?searchmode=partno&partno=431133441c&x=0&y=0 


IMPEX SKU # 71042 
FUEL ACCUMULATOR 
FUEL ACCUMULATOR 0438170040 
Manufacturer: BOSCH 
Price: $190.00 
Availability: Typically ships in 1-3 days 

More info... 
IMPEX SKU # 54793 
FUEL ACCUMULATOR 
Fuel Accumulator USA Models Only 
Manufacturer: GENUINE PART 
Price: $334.64 
Availability: Typically ships in 1-3 days


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone wanna tell me what vehicle a 7a transmission came out of? Looks like it's basically identical to an FF gear-wise.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Anyone wanna tell me what vehicle a 7a transmission came out of? Looks like it's basically identical to an FF gear-wise.


 85-87 Golf Diesel 
http://mmerlinn.tripod.com/appsstd/vw/f66vw.htm


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> hello from Wiesbaden, Germany
> 
> rode in a German mk2 Scirocco yesterday belonging to *All Eyez on me*


 
Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Buddy of mine just bought this a couple days ago and drove it to work today. This thing is a blast, especially in the snow!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> On the topic of fuel accumulators, does anyone know if one from a 16v will work properly on an 8v Mk1?


 
MK1s don't have fuel accumulator. 

BTW, I should still have a video of your car at the dyno. 

BTW2 Firefox 4 is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Nataku said:


> Buddy of mine just bought this a couple days ago and drove it to work today. This thing is a blast, especially in the snow!


 
i saw one of those things for sale a couple years ago. are they street legal? it looks fun


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

woody16v said:


> i saw one of those things for sale a couple years ago. are they street legal? it looks fun


 Apparently. Didn't think they were as I never see them but he has it insured and said it's completely street legal.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nataku said:


> Apparently. Didn't think they were as I never see them but he has it insured and said it's completely street legal.


 How do they make them street legal? They'd never pass a crash test.  

They're BIG here in the PNW but I've never seen one on the road. I didn't think you were even allowed to drive them on a public road...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess their legality is controlled by municipality and county so you've gotta be careful where you drive it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nataku said:


> I guess their legality is controlled by municipality and county so you've gotta be careful where you drive it.


 Just because a state government allowed them to title and register it, doesn't mean it's in the country legally. State governments don't generally care, and will give you plates for anything as long as they get their money. It's still in violation of the FMVSS and EPA regulations.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

As long as the feds don't catch him buzzing around down I'm sure he should be fine.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Berlin, Germany  

the local time is 10:18am


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Good morning Randall. Hope everything is well over there. I miss Germany, now even more. 
Marc, ?? My '78 has an accumulator.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from Berlin, Germany
> 
> the local time is 10:18am


 God morning Randall! I have never been to Germany, but my penguin pal Chilly Willy has !


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> MK1s don't have fuel accumulator.


 Ummmm..... I've replaced one on an Mk 1 before.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> MK1s don't have fuel accumulator.
> 
> BTW, I should still have a video of your car at the dyno.
> 
> BTW2 Firefox 4 is awesome. :thumbup:


 I know I've seen one on my car. Perhaps whomever put a carb on your Mk1 eliminated it?  

And thanks for looking for that video. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Ummmm..... I've replaced one on an Mk 1 before.


 ok, well early mk2s don't have one. Maybee mk1s do.:wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> ok, well early mk2s don't have one. Maybee mk1s do.:wave:


 Are you sure Marc? As far as I know, any CIS-equipped Scirocco has a fuel accumulator...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Dual pump cars have them, I am pretty sure the single pump CIS basic cars don't normally have accumulators, CA cars don't count. 
Oh yeah, the difference between the accumulators is the size of the body, the newer oners, which are still available, have a much smaller body and require a rubber grommet kind of spacer deal so that they fit in the mounting bracket.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Are you sure Marc? As far as I know, any CIS-equipped Scirocco has a fuel accumulator...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Ummmm..... I've replaced one on an Mk 1 before.


 +1, an 80S (not Stella) to be exact.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Picked up a set of VW color chips from 1975 to 1992. (think I'm missing 1990 though) 

Anyone interested in seeing those scanned in and posted online?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


 
Ok, I don't see the AT ATs in this pic. What gives?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Amsterdam you find some really cool pics dude. That Alfa is a perfect example. :heart:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> As far as I know, any CIS-equipped Scirocco has a fuel accumulator...


 +1. Sorry Marc, but it sounds like your car may have had it eliminated?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> +1. Sorry Marc, but it sounds like your car may have had it eliminated?


 halp!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> halp!


 You're telling me! My day involves an hour of enjoying the splendid heat in a 152  followed by wrenching on one of the SECO guy's Sciroccos, which may well be in the great outdoors. KW airport is reporting NEGATIVE 15 C. As in, only three degrees off where the club won;t rent planes due to the fact that it is TOO FRIKKIN FREEZING!!!!!!!!! This is cold for January, never mind near-April and I need to schedule a trip to Wiarton ASAP. I have evil thoughts about what to do to that stupid groundhog! 










Long Johns FTMFW! :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Amsterdam you find some really cool pics dude. That Alfa is a perfect example. :heart:


 

Thank you kindly. 
Hope no one minds that I like to mix it up a bit. 
:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Thank you kindly.
> Hope no one minds that I like to mix it up a bit.
> :beer:


 Nah, I think it's great! Keep doing so. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Got some re-shiny-ed things from somewhere in New Jersey in the mail today. Somehow Jim turned 25 year-old Canadian-winter balls of rust into this: :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work Jim did on those parts for you Chris  

I will have talk to sciroccojim about doing some for me, after I return from Germany


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

those parts do look mighty fine. :thumbup: 


tax return came in, first check from the second job is incoming. trying really hard to decide what step should be next for mine. nearly all of the necessary 020 bearings are currently in the "new parts" bin, the engine will be needing some tlc after all its sitting around (it does have oil in it but i haven't turned it over at all since i pulled the timing belt. remaining bearings to be ordered soon. 

did manage to findsome snowflakes for the excellent price of $60. and met glen, who seems a pretty cool chap, had a pretty good vw history (fox, early passat glx, mkI,II&IV gti's, several good stories and other cool cars) wheel pics to come. 


i am going to need alot of engine pics to get this bugger back together correctly. hopefully the rebuilding will commence once it warms up for real (cold is soooo demotivational) 

anyone have the "hd" engine mounts? im wondering if the set with isolators is really worth the extra $15


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

woody16v said:


> anyone have the "hd" engine mounts? im wondering if the set with isolators is really worth the extra $15


 Yep, just because the cars had them from the factory.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, it's official. 

The '55 is getting torn apart starting next weekend. A machine shop has been allocated to do some work for me. 

All in all I have 2 short blocks and one long block 351 Cleveland motors. I'll pick the best parts of all of them but I'm already leaning to buying brand new...it's good to have a spare motor though. 

I'll take the time while the engine is out to give the engine bay a fresh coat of paint and detail it. Not much work to be done there as a lot had been "shaved" in the past. 

Goal is to reach the low-500hp range, should be easy to do with a Cleveland. I'm looking forward to hitting the drag strip in July/August. 

Wish me luck! I'm going to need it. Going with high performance bearings, Keith Black pistons, forged rods, custom ground solid lifter cam in a 4 bolt Cleveland. The heads are 4v quench chamber with ported/polished ports, roller rockers, stock size valves (big enough), push rod guide plates and of course restrictor plates in the exhaust ports. 

Let the parts gathering begin...I know, not a Scirocco but still classy AND fast. :thumbup: 

 

And the car of my life :


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Potter, potter, potter?*

a little bird told me...


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Well, it's official.


 My god, that car is so cool. I'd love to park my Scirocco next to something old as hell with a stupidly big motor someday. 

:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So... anybody in the Hudson Valley area want to bring a dashboard to Cincy for me? :snowcool:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi everybody!








How are you all doing? I figured since I haven't been on in, oh, 5 months or so, I'd check in and see how you all are doing. Anything new that I should know about? 
I got a job as a Dental Hygienist and I'm no longer working at the OG. Life is good


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Konomi said:


> Hi everybody!
> Anything new that I should know about?


Well, some nice girl in the upper midwest is selling her green Mk 1 to a nice guy out east. And the Potterfolk are rumoured to be back in bid-ness. That's about it.



Konomi said:


> I got a job as a Dental Hygienist and I'm no longer working at the OG. Life is good


:thumbup: :beer: Good news! Congrats!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Well, some nice girl in the upper midwest is selling her green Mk 1 to a nice guy out east. And the Potterfolk are rumoured to be back in bid-ness. That's about it.


Whaaaa????? I demand _details!_ :laugh:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Whaaaa????? I demand _details!_ :laugh:


You have PM


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Well, some nice girl in the upper midwest is selling her green Mk 1 to a nice guy out east.


She's pretty excited to drive Greta this summer, though! Just gotta wait for this damn snow to melt off!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

So, off topic, but on. 

Say you had a Jetta Sportwagen....

and say you wanted some new summer wheels.

Would you choose these...










Or these.....










 ic: :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Oh! I did miss you eh? And cool about the job, I saw your updates on Facebook. Congrats eh? :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

these.....










 ic: :wave:

Joe, would be my choice for a Jetta Sportwagen


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely the RMLs.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

16VScirrocco88 said:


>


Roger, I love your input, but you would totally fail a multiple-choice test.

:laugh:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Roger, I love your input, but you would totally fail a multiple-choice test.
> 
> :laugh:


I did not like your two choices so I offered a new choice

and now I add another


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i like the first ones more on a wagon. 
another option would be some nice LM reps. 
:beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We just picked up our new delivery vehicle for my work. It's a 2011 Ford Fiesta Hatchback. This thing is a great little car. It handles great. The engine revs a bit slow, but it has plenty of power. The transmission is good - a six speed automatic.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe, any of the 7-spokes would work (1st 3), but I am biased towards the RLMs.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Joe, any of the 7-spokes would work (1st 3), but I am biased towards the RLMs.


Yeah, was just PMing with [email protected] Think I'm leaning towards them, in silver so that I am East Coast silver on red ying to your West Coast black on red yang stylez.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Yeah, was just PMing with [email protected] Think I'm leaning towards them, in silver so that I am East Coast silver on red ying to your West Coast black on red yang stylez.


LOL.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok. Gone awhile again as always. Took the 16V out officially today for the start of the year. Went to work. While pulling into the Ford plant that I work out of, car turned over 226,000. I have a pic of this.  But I'm out of time for now, back to driving I must got.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

mostly i learned how to post here
then theres all the times i ran outside & got to measure intake pulse tooning lengths
& ex lengths

& i didn't blow the last engine, it pushed 190 on the compression tester on the way out the door

didn't leave with my cams, if you can't understand ex has 80% of intake or you cams aren't symetrical, you sure in the f arn't leaving w my s

the wife says, so nick will be calling you about the car dead on the side of the road...no, nor will he have the caskl;fjalk;sedjss.... :beer:

i posted the lsa & the # compared to the flow bench, its not a miracle, it's local :laugh:

car's gone, my point was all i learned while i had it & what can't be forgotten


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i got a text about what the trippo was worth w 140 speedo
couldn't care, had a 89 jetta w 1.1 million miles, guess i'll care in the next lifetime :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Are those last two messages in text messaging lingo or something? CAuse I'm not following well.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

EL DRIFTO said:


> mostly i learned how to post here
> then theres all the times i ran outside & got to measure intake pulse tooning lengths
> & ex lengths
> 
> ...





punchbug said:


> Are those last two messages in text messaging lingo or something? CAuse I'm not following well.....


You lost me at mostly...  :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Ummm...

dub. tee. eff.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> So... anybody in the Hudson Valley area want to bring a dashboard to Cincy for me? :snowcool:


Nevermind... got sold under me  (and then the buyer left a mildly snarky message directed at me on the classified ad ).

Also... I paid $4.70 for a gallon of regular gas today. Yay!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Nevermind... got sold under me  (and then the buyer left a mildly snarky message directed at me on the classified ad ).
> 
> Also... I paid $4.70 for a gallon of regular gas today. Yay!


After seeing who posted said message, I'm not surprised at all. If you're in the mood for some laughs, search that dude's posts and see how he talks to people. :screwy:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Indeed. Mr. wind does not come across very pleasantly in the typed world.

@ EL DRIFTO. I'm pretty sure there's only 4 or 5 of us on the Vortex that actually understand those cryptic posts.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

theenico said:


> Indeed. Mr. wind does not come across very pleasantly in the typed world.
> 
> @ EL DRIFTO. I'm pretty sure there's only 4 or 5 of us on the Vortex that actually understand those cryptic posts.



Well, to looks like some engine breathing theory (which is good....), a comment about his wife regarding a car dead on the road, mourning a car lost but not forgotten, and then a random add on about lsa's, which in my world means a C or earlier.....which makes it more valuable for resale in the US, but only if it has a CofA. And if you followed THAT, do you know where there's a good one? 
(And I intended that to not make much sense, for the record) Three days left...but two are "non-days" (specialist appt tomorrow/literacy test Thursday) THEN expect shenanigans!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, to looks like some engine breathing theory (which is good....), a comment about his wife regarding a car dead on the road, mourning a car lost but not forgotten, and then a random add on about lsa's, which in my world means a C or earlier.....which makes it more valuable for resale in the US, but only if it has a CofA. And if you followed THAT, do you know where there's a good one?
> (And I intended that to not make much sense, for the record)


I followed. And I don't. :laugh:



punchbug said:


> Three days left...but two are "non-days" (specialist appt tomorrow/literacy test Thursday) THEN expect shenanigans!!!!!:laugh:


The next person to say shenanigans.......

Any thoughts on a date for April's shenanigans?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Ok. Gone awhile again as always. Took the 16V out officially today for the start of the year. Went to work. While pulling into the Ford plant that I work out of, car turned over 226,000. I have a pic of this.  But I'm out of time for now, back to driving I must got.


Pics? 

You're ahead of me. My 16v is still in hibernation, a wee bit late this year. However, I've promised myself I will NOT be pulling it out of the hangar until I've collected the rest of the parts for this spring's upgrade. I should be ordering them next week....

Let's just say that I intend to stay cool this summer.

Well that and she's due the timing belt / tensioner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Pics?
> 
> You're ahead of me. My 16v is still in hibernation, a wee bit late this year. However, I've promised myself I will NOT be pulling it out of the hangar until I've collected the rest of the parts for this spring's upgrade. I should be ordering them next week....
> 
> ...


I figured you would/didn't. I'm not frantic about it anyway. 

As for 16Vs, well, mine was out for a real drive in January on the one day when the roads were clean, and again on the sonwday for a quick adventure. Purple is the only one that hasn't moved under her own steam this calendar year. The headache has her battery. As for you being a wee bit late? It's still winter here! :snowcool:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> As for 16Vs, well, mine was out for a real drive in January on the one day when the roads were clean, and again on the sonwday for a quick adventure. Purple is the only one that hasn't moved under her own steam this calendar year. The headache has her battery. As for you being a wee bit late? It's still winter here! :snowcool:


I left my 16v in Ohio, before my current vacation and winter was over, only rain


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> I left my 16v in Ohio, before my current vacation and winter was over, only rain


It was gone here too, but it came back with bells on. And the bells froze off....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Winter over here in Germany is taking a break at the moment, no snow or rain 

Have seen a few mk2 Sciroccos out driving around in the last week


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Have seen a few mk2 Sciroccos out driving around in the last week


I can't wait to see more and perhaps non-Scirocco related pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> I can't wait to see more and perhaps non-Scirocco related pictures! :thumbup:


I have already posted soon pictures of mk2 Sciroccos I've seen here in this thread :

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?522088-All-you-have-to-do-is-post-your-rocco-pics/page106


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

A friend in TCL chat just posted this link to a red Slegato for sale. In case anyone is interested. 

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Slegato-1-out-of-127-Rare-W0QQAdIdZ266549031


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yep, just because the cars had them from the factory.


i just realised that i didnt quite ask what i intended. i was reffering more to the isolators, the hotlink is to an ebay auction for a set with mk1 autohauz's hd mounts with their higher durometer "isolators" 

it makes sense why they are selling the isolators, and it's cheaper to get the isolators as a package deal with the mounts (which i already need anyways. but are the isolators worth having? if they're just going to reduce noise or transmitted engine vibration they're probably not something i cat live without. but if they actually make that big of a difference in overal vehicle comfort than ill get them.

also, is it worth steppng up to the diesel mounts? which are supposedly stiffer but not quite solid poly stiff.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Three days left...but two are "non-days" (specialist appt tomorrow/literacy test Thursday) THEN expect shenanigans!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I am at a point in my build where it's super close to being done, but I am completely sick of working on it. I am sure many of you know the feeling. It will be nice to have money for other things instead of planning out what to buy next 

Just venting, hopefully this feeling will pass soon.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Damn it I hate school so much. :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Damn it I hate school so much. :banghead:


I hear you on that. I will officially be a high school graduate Friday.....though I expect the "grad party" will leave me a hurting unit Friday morning...they're having my retirement sendoff at the Legion.....oh dear. 

And in my wsdom, I can't be at work today. Which leaves them all kinds of time to do dastardly things to my room while I'm gone. Might have been a bad idea......


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Damn it I hate school so much. :banghead:


Wait till you start working.  :thumbdown:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

So I've been searching pretty much daily for a Mk IV Jetta Wagon. (TDI or 2.0, 5-spd) One popped up yesterday in Charlotte NC, but it was too late to call on it. (Just after 9 pm and it was at a dealer). Called this morning? "Oh we sold it yesterday. Must have had 15 calls on it."

It's not like I'm searching the local area, I'm looking just about everywhere east of the Mississippi. Can SOMEONE find ME a car for a change??


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Can SOMEONE find ME a car for a change??


Do I need to find you *another* car?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait till you start working.  :thumbdown:


Troof.


Though I actually find myself enjoying my new job! :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

heyo, went on a drive Monday and Tuesday.

http://bit.ly/gUmNAC


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> So I've been searching pretty much daily for a Mk IV Jetta Wagon. (TDI or 2.0, 5-spd) One popped up yesterday in Charlotte NC, but it was too late to call on it. (Just after 9 pm and it was at a dealer). Called this morning? "Oh we sold it yesterday. Must have had 15 calls on it."
> 
> It's not like I'm searching the local area, I'm looking just about everywhere east of the Mississippi. Can SOMEONE find ME a car for a change??


PM sent. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Replied. :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun they're a lot of these Golf IV (Jetta in the states) TDI wagens here in Germany

... maybe US Airways will let me bring one back as checked baggage


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

kel-tec pf9 on its way :beer::thumbup:
here is my daily ftm, their .380 
good little gun and fun with some hot rounds. 
it's as thin as the wallet i carry my license in.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Shot it, a lot of punch packed into a tiny pistol. Great for defense.

I still prefer my Beretta 950BS in 25acp, excellent weapon to conceal. Not very powerful but still enough to make someone think twice.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Day three of taking the 16V to the Ford plant for work. Amazing the comments "what is that?" "how old is that?" Yeah. It's that. And she is oh so fast. Especially compared to what I am driving atm (insert 2011 Edge). I always think I remember how that car sounds, feels, drives. But then once I get it back out again I remember everything I had forgotten and I am always so glad.

And in case all of you were wondering, no it isn't snowing here. It's like 40 but it's dry and just dreary. So no, I haven't gotten the car out in the snow or anything. I would never do that.

The picture from the other day. I would get a picture of the car in the lot but they don't take to kindly to that at the development plant.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It was rainy today. I'm sick of this dreariness.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It was rainy today. I'm sick of this dreariness.


It's always rainy here... :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It was rainy today. I'm sick of this dreariness.


I'll welcome it tomorrow. Sunshine is gonna hurt bigtime!


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Not here.Dry as a pop corn fart.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A1peopleS2wagons said:


> Not here.Dry as a pop corn fart.


I know. I'm going to have to move down there...


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> I know. I'm going to have to move down there...


NEVADA.Not as hot.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

We FINALLY got some good weather today, 85 and sunny. I was so sick of the cold and wet, and I took the kid to the batting cages. 

And the Angels beat KC 4-2.

It was a good day right here.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> We FINALLY got some good weather today, 85 and sunny. I was so sick of the cold and wet, and I took the kid to the batting cages.
> 
> And the Angels beat KC 4-2.
> 
> It was a good day right here.


Phils are probably going to rain out against Houston in the home opener. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Phils are probably going to rain out against Houston in the home opener. :thumbdown:


The season is young dude, relax. In other news m Roku box arrives tomorrow so I will be able to watch every single game if I want to.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> The season is young dude, relax. In other news m Roku box arrives tomorrow so I will be able to watch every single game if I want to.


To-tally. Just bumming because it's been so cold/wet lately. I'm used to rainy springs, and I actually dig rain, but 34 degree rain gets me .

In other news, I just PMed Brad to finally get those 4x100/4x108 hubs ordered for the Mk1. Between that and the 'flakes, giving a lot of money to Fifteen52 these days. :laugh:

Oh and Flandy is helping me out with some devious plans for a 1.6-litre (I've got to spell it that way since it's _British.........._


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Agreed on the weather man; like I said today was the first "normal" weather day we've had in a long time.

Money spent with 52 is not a bad thing at all either; I can always bust those guys up in person if you need me to.  :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

This thread was nearly to the bottom of page one. Can't have that now can we?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> To-tally. Just bumming because it's been so cold/wet lately. I'm used to rainy springs, and I actually dig rain, but 34 degree rain gets me .


You're not alone. We're supposed to get the same thing tomorrow-Monday. Arg. C'mon Spring!! :banghead:

Amber is at her dental conference dealie at the Mayo Clinic today so I decided to walk around downtown Rochester a bit. Without the wind it wouldn't have been terrible, but 35 degrees + wind can be a bit chilly. I hope this weather is Mother Nature's way of saying "April Fools".


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Same here. Rain/Snow showers tonight. It's awful. WARM UP!!!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

You can have some of our heat---it was 94 today....not a good day to be pulling the sound system out of the Falcon.
Ugh...
:thumbdown:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> ......giving a lot of money to Fifteen52 these days. :laugh:


:::ditto:::::: eace:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

My Old Roc said:


> You can have some of our heat---it was 94 today....not a good day to be pulling the sound system out of the Falcon.
> Ugh...
> :thumbdown:


I'd love that weather!

Cold and raining here...but that's considered normal. *sigh*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

About a foot of snow here today. The heavy, wet stuff too. Sucks to plow it because it balls up. :thumbdown:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Drizzle, freezing rain & wet snow... 
Euclid is back in the driveway, but didn't put back the car cover because of wetness & grime on the car (had to go for a drive at lunch  )


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Just purchased the 1.6L big valve ported head with 272 cam that was for sale in the Golf I classifieds. I'm gonna bite the bullet and pick up some Bilstein Sport inserts and shocks and perform the Andy chop and weld on my strut tubes.

That about seals the deal on bodywork...car will be painted next year eace:

But it should haul ass and stick like glue until then


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> About a foot of snow here today. The heavy, wet stuff too. Sucks to plow it because it balls up. :thumbdown:


You know what? I'm not complaining about the weather at all. It's okay here, nothing great, but holy crap, in the grand scheme of things we've been pretty lucky. It's been a heck of a year for natural disasters.

In other news, I just went out for a huge dinner. EEEsh I ate too much.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Look who we found yesterday, lurking around in a SHOE SHOP trying to hide from us...










Who are you bringing the flowers to, Wookie? Something you haven't been telling us?? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> Look who we found yesterday, lurking around in a SHOE SHOP trying to hide from us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG SHOES!!!! :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm back from Germany, got into Dayton around 11:45 last night


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> I'm back from Germany, got into Dayton around 11:45 last night


Welcome back! Good time?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

petebee said:


> ... and perform the Andy chop and weld on my strut tubes.


Hey! That's a patented Team Andy® Strut Modification Method® 
Severe penalties will be incurred if you perform said function without express written permission of the Team Andy® legal department.
....which is a Sasquatch looking guy that hangs around at the shoe store handing out flowers.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> I'm back from Germany, got into Dayton around 11:45 last night


Vacation is never long enough!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

California 16v said:


> I'm back from Germany, got into Dayton around 11:45 last night


Pics!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> I'm back from Germany, got into Dayton around 11:45 last night


And I was quite surprised to see you show up at the hangar this afternoon. Good to see ya nonetheless.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nataku said:


>


So Joe, about your little trek to pick up the green beastie.... when might you be travelling through north-western Ohio? I may have made a potentially grievous error in agreeing to trade a day with a co-worker, and will have to go in on Saturday the 16th. (Will be off and likely in southeastern Michigan with several other Scirocco nutz Wednesday the 13th through the 15th.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Welcome back! Good time?





Iroczgirl said:


> Vacation is never long enough!


Yes, very good trip to Germany, didn't want to leave 



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Pics!


will do a thread with pictures soon 



vwdaun said:


> And I was quite surprised to see you show up at the hangar this afternoon. Good to see ya nonetheless.


yes, glad you & Brad were there since my phone was not working


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

glad to know you had a good trip. can't wait to see the pics! 



finally got some pics off of my phone- havent charged it up at home for a while so they never got synch'd to the computer. but i think there are some on here that will appreciate them... 


a coworkers project car that i got to see for the first time in about a year

























'73 'cuda with a built 440 and a whole mess of restoration work put into it. last estimate i remember him making on expected hp was around 500. interior is minty now as well but i didnt take pics of that. he expects it to be finished by the time summer rolls around


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice 'cuda. Those are 71 fenders btw.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Plum Crazy Purple! 

Cool car.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice 'cuda. Those are 71 fenders btw.



it may actually be a 71- i get the year mixed up. it may be a 73 with 71 fenders too, he's not really hung up about it being numbers matching. since it wasnt "right" when he got it many yrs ago

and yes, the color is veeeery close to plum crazy purple, just has a bit more flake in it iirc. has a little more depth to it.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Let's see. I have spent the last few days Scirocco driving. Although I put her away late last night with the knowing that it was going to be sleeting and possibly snowing. Back to BMW today.

I also planted 72 plants in my mini greenhouse. I planted corn, green beans, peas, spinach, hot peppers, peppers, tomatoes, and some herbs. It till be a month or so before I can get them into the ground, but the seeds are planted. 

Now, off to Sam's club.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Plum Crazy Purple!
> 
> Cool car.




Who would want a purple car????:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Let's see. I have spent the last few days Scirocco driving. Although I put her away late last night with the knowing that it was going to be sleeting and possibly snowing. Back to BMW today.
> 
> I also planted 72 plants in my mini greenhouse. I planted corn, green beans, peas, spinach, hot peppers, peppers, tomatoes, and some herbs. It till be a month or so before I can get them into the ground, but the seeds are planted.
> 
> Now, off to Sam's club.


I was just thining that I should get some tomatoes going, and maybe buy some pansies......very strange for me not having a greenhouse!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> So Joe, about your little trek to pick up the green beastie.... when might you be travelling through north-western Ohio? I may have made a potentially grievous error in agreeing to trade a day with a co-worker, and will have to go in on Saturday the 16th. (Will be off and likely in southeastern Michigan with several other Scirocco nutz Wednesday the 13th through the 15th.)


If all goes well, this is the tentative schedule:

Wed 4/13- Blaine, MN
Thurs 4/14- Madison, WI
Fri 4/15- Cleveland, OH
Sat 4/16- Pittsburgh, PA
Sun 4/17- Philadelphia, PA

I know that Friday the 15th is our longest travel day since we're going from WI to Eastern OH, but it should be reasonable.

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> If all goes well, this is the tentative schedule:
> 
> Wed 4/13- Blaine, MN
> Thurs 4/14- Madison, WI
> ...


Sweet. We'll have to time it so we can meet up around the Toledo area for dinner or something, would be great to see you two!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Sweet. We'll have to time it so we can meet up around the Toledo area for dinner or something, would be great to see you two!


Yeah, depending on the timing, a late lunch or an early dinner. Almost there! Can't wait to drive him for the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Almost there! Can't wait to drive him for the first time. :thumbup:


It's an exciting feeling, isn't it?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Sweet. We'll have to time it so we can meet up around the Toledo area for dinner or something, would be great to see you two!


This would be great!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I was just thining that I should get some tomatoes going, and maybe buy some pansies......very strange for me not having a greenhouse!


Yeah, I posted that with thoughts of you. I was wondering if you were going to be getting some plants of your own, for fun this year, instead of for work.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> It's an exciting feeling, isn't it?


:thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, it's official, the '55 is now in rural Oregon.

Felt good to beat on it again!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That is a f'ing EPIC pic Chris, why have I not seen that one before? :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hello Everybody!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Yeah, I posted that with thoughts of you. I was wondering if you were going to be getting some plants of your own, for fun this year, instead of for work.


Lynne: You can has PM.....:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> That is a f'ing EPIC pic Chris, why have I not seen that one before? :laugh:


When Chris does negative camber, he takes it to the limit. Of safety.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

veetarded said:


> That is a f'ing EPIC pic Chris, why have I not seen that one before? :laugh:


Really? Isn't that picture the stuff of Internet legend yet?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I drove a Scirocco today! 

First time since the fire in October.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I drove a Scirocco today!
> 
> First time since the fire in October.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

very good news


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Really? Isn't that picture the stuff of Internet legend yet?


Trust me Chris, it IS. Right up there with the LeMons car fire, or the folklore surrounding the ducks, or the jetison of the Borla, or the saga of the bag of chips. Joe just needs to order one of those "Spins Prohibited" placards from Aircraft Spruce, and he'll be good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... from Aircraft Spruce, ... :thumbup:


I got their catalog last week. Lots of cool stuff and cool fasteners that can be right at home upgrading and moding cars/motorcycle. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Trust me Chris, it IS. Right up there with the LeMons car fire, or the folklore surrounding the ducks, or the jetison of the Borla, or the saga of the bag of chips. Joe just needs to order one of those "Spins Prohibited" placards from Aircraft Spruce, and he'll be good to go. :thumbup:


I gotta get on that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I gotta get on that.



I'll be going tomorrow to get some carbon fibre for the golf cart project, so I'll see if they have one. But THAT would mean that I'll need to meet up with you and Glen on your epic voyage! 

I'd do that, but I have to work. Oh wait, NO I DON'T!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

no need to get my stuff vandalized by posting anything personal @ all in here since the one egging my car etc reads my stuff here & doesn't have a vw 

in other news...so "dub tee off!" :laugh: :laugh:

here's one i read


Salsa GTI said:


> So to end all this nonscence obut how good cchip in a box can run any car...They cant by the way
> sombody man up and write software to access the me7 so the people with brains can tune ther own damn car with the damn factory ECU like all the damn cars from Japan....seriously this one tune with 440 injectors fits every VR6 up to "X" whp is complete bull...and no i dont care how good or fast any one car is....there are hundreds that run like ass...stall rev hang and do all sorts of stupid crap...and there is a cretin unmnamed tuner that has no idea what timing should be at full load....Hope he dies BTW...............
> or the MAF will compensate for every change you make....right sure.....thats why no matter what you bolt to an ...well an EVO lets say......there is one flash to solve every cam / throttle body / exhaust / turbo / port job ETC......
> OH wait in fantasy land thats how it works....or is it the Bosch ECU is self calibrating to any and all combinations of engines ever imagined????????
> ...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i went and got stoned on my lunch and that still doesn't make any sense. 
i need a special decoder ring for your posts :laugh::heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> i went and got stoned on my lunch and that still doesn't make any sense.
> i need a special decoder ring for your posts :laugh::heart:


Some of the old .org group may still have theirs, though I never had one. In other news, we had snow today. Not much, but it was still snow. :thumbdown:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

that just seems crazy! :screwy:
it hasn't exactly been "spring like" here, but at least the sky isn't falling. :laugh:
so ready for summer, as im sure you can relate. :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> so ready for summer, as im sure you can relate. :beer:


Oh you have no idea... 

At least it stopped raining for about 14 hours. :screwy:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh you have no idea...
> 
> At least it stopped raining for about 14 hours. :screwy:


I can relate, it rained all day here in Ohio yesterday 

... thank goodness it is gone today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> that just seems crazy! :screwy:
> it hasn't exactly been "spring like" here, but at least the sky isn't falling. :laugh:
> so ready for summer, as im sure you can relate. :beer:


What is this "Summer" of whom you speak, and why am I related to her? :laugh:

And it was windier than hell here today, so much for my plans. I spent the day sorting out my greeting cards if you can believe it. I DID get my alternator housing back though, so coating that may be tomorrow's project unless the sky is falling again. Not looking too good for my scheduled fun and games tomorrow morning, so I may as well do something worthwhile.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

punchbug said:


> And it was windier than hell here today, so much for


 ..I think the house blew away in the middle of that sentence....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

My Old Roc said:


> ..I think the house blew away in the middle of that sentence....


Feels like it here in Phil-EYE-delph-EYE-ay, fo' sho'.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> ..I think the house blew away in the middle of that sentence....


Nah, it's just the netbook, the keyboard and I don't always get along.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

When I got to my "work" today, it was snowing, flurries. And I was in the 16V. Hmmm. Some thing about this isn't right. It was windy as I'll get out as well.

12 hour shift at a local 911 call center. Fun. Fun.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Tuesdays and Thursdays off next semester. I dub thee SCIROCCODAYS.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Rumour has it that there's a tech-day in the works at JediLynne's place in Ypsilati Michigan next week. So far participants are the aforementioned Lynne, the newly-retired teacher Cathy, and myself. This will be happening all day Thursday, with hopefully some charring of animal flesh sometime towards evening. (And drinking, well, that goes without say!) Any local Michigan peeps wanna come over and lend a wrench or supervise? The tech procedure is the removal and replacement of a JH.

The patient:










:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Rumour has it that there's a tech-day in the works at JediLynne's place in Ypsilati Michigan next week. So far participants are the aforementioned Lynne, the newly-retired teacher Cathy, and myself. This will be happening all day Thursday, with hopefully some charring of animal flesh sometime towards evening. (And drinking, well, that goes without say!) Any local Michigan peeps wanna come over and lend a wrench or supervise? The tech procedure is the removal and replacement of a JH.
> 
> The patient:
> 
> ...



I have (shhhh) a few pounds of Canadian goodness for the breakfast menu as well, so vegans will be SOL. And I dropped by my workplace for lunch, they were recovering from a busy morning:









ANd no, it was not a drill. My life will be so dull now that I am retired.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Had lunch with Daun today in south Dayton, good see him before I start heading south tomorrow


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

and now time for something totally different


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Now that's some serious rock climbing. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I have (shhhh) a few pounds of Canadian goodness for the breakfast menu as well, so vegans will be SOL.


Will this be including any boxes of crunchy goodness? Round or letter shaped? :laugh:



punchbug said:


> And I dropped by my workplace for lunch, they were recovering from a busy morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow Cathy, I doubt that. I mean really, you have three Sciroccos and are searching for a trike.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

HA!
Look what I saw.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

^ looks like Flandy's 78


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine didn't look THAT beat up when it was in the junk yard!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

glad you were able, provide with evidence that Scirocco in the video clip was not Leela


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Good morning, I can't see the trees at the back of the yard, and supposedly it is freezing on things. Ideal flying weather. 
In other news, the province is changing ETest rules. Waiting to see if my old kids are impacted.....(it'd be sweet if they'd drop my three 88s from the programme, not so sweet if the Roccs have to get tested again...)
But today is what retirement is all about. I'll be heading out to bond with an old friend, she's Mars red and I do miss her.  :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Will this be including any boxes of crunchy goodness? Round or letter shaped? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow Cathy, I doubt that. I mean really, you have three Sciroccos and are searching for a trike.



Well, I could do a grocery shopping adventure for you I guess. What I have already had a curly tail. And speaking of odd tails, that would be a "convertible trike". But I need to get off my backside and degrease some parts. It's 7 am and what have I got done so far today? I mean, seriously. Oh I did make coffee. THAT is critical.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Cookies are in the oven, this round is clear coat on the alternator fan....next up is the housing and pulley....more masking required there! :thumbup:


Hmmmm, seems lab grade rubber stoppers are not good for oven use...who knew?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Hmmmm, seems lab grade rubber stoppers are not good for oven use...who knew?


Only you. Only you.  Although this is a lesson I am sure we could all benefit from. See, you're still teaching and you didn't even know it.

I am off to an interview at another place. Job searching is tiring but I have been told it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And I dropped by my workplace for lunch, they were recovering from a busy morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...um, Cathy? Not to tell you how to run your life or anything, but... uh, I know how much you've been looking forward to retirement, and enjoying it now that you're there. And I'm sure you're going to be rather determined to stay that way.


So OK, that said; if you don't want to go back to work, well if they call needing you to be a substitute for a day or something like that... you just say "No" [ranging to "F*ck no and y'all can kiss my ___!!"].


Burning the place down might be considered (by some) to be just a tiny little bit too extreme.


Jus' sayin'.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> In other news, the province is changing ETest rules. Waiting to see if my old kids are impacted.....(it'd be sweet if they'd drop my three 88s from the programme, not so sweet if the Roccs have to get tested again...)


From what I heard on the news, they're only changing how new cars have to be before they need an e-test, so that you don't have to get one until your car is over 7 years old, I believe.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Three day weekend starting Sat, turned into a four day weekend starting tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Three day weekend starting Sat, turned into a four day weekend starting tomorrow! :thumbup:


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I could do a grocery shopping adventure for you I guess. What I have already had a curly tail.


I gathered that. And don't worry about it if you don't have time.



punchbug said:


> And speaking of odd tails, that would be a "convertible trike". But I need to get off my backside and degrease some parts. It's 7 am and what have I got done so far today? I mean, seriously. Oh I did make coffee. THAT is critical.


You're retired. What do you have to get up for? As a friend said after he retired, sunrises were vastly overrated, and were much like sunsets in reverse.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Knoxville, TN


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm famous, yo!

http://www.microsoft.com/Streets/en-us/stories-lower48.aspx



Anyway, I just loaded Streets and Trips 2011 on to my Asus T91 for a trip - heading to Connecticut...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That is a very cool write-up Tim. Seems like just yesterday you were here. You should do it again and come see the new place.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

That Timbo Trip was the very definition of 'Epic"..
Epic Win!
That was super cool....
You still have the hood displayed in a place of honor, right?
:thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice writeup Tim. :thumbup:

In other news, it looks like I am soon to be employed once again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool. Always nice to have income.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice writeup Tim. :thumbup:
> 
> In other news, it looks like I am soon to be employed once again.


Dood, CONGRATS! That is slamming good news. Here's to hoping you negotiated the first weekend in June off.......but I have a feeling that it was a requirement for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Dood, CONGRATS! That is slamming good news. Here's to hoping you negotiated the first weekend in June off.......but I have a feeling that it was a requirement for you. :thumbup:


Thanks guys. 

I actually haven't discussed that yet, didn't want to put the cart before the horse, so to speak. But I ask and they say no, I guess I'll have to spend the summer looking for a job too. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice writeup Tim. :thumbup:
> 
> In other news, it loos like I am soon to be employed once again.


Great! Who might you be working for?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice writeup Tim. :thumbup:
> 
> In other news, it loos like I am soon to be employed once again.


Cool news Chris! I bet you're glad about that! I spent the day in beautiful Midwestern. Carrots is getting an alternator swap, which seems to be all the rage up here in the GWN, and I'll post up pics of my pretty baking efforts once I load pics off my little camera. But now I'm pretty sure that I'm DOING IT WRONG. My alternator upgrade did not involve grinding in the wheelwells, or anywhere else for that matter. Here's a picture of how Drew goes about it:










More of the same mayhem tomorrow I expect. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Great! Who might you be working for?


A Chrysler/Dodge/Ram/Jeep dealer.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Parts I assume?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

indeed.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Cool news Chris! I bet you're glad about that! I spent the day in beautiful Midwestern. Carrots is getting an alternator swap, which seems to be all the rage up here in the GWN, and I'll post up pics of my pretty baking efforts once I load pics off my little camera. But now I'm pretty sure that I'm DOING IT WRONG. My alternator upgrade did not involve grinding in the wheelwells, or anywhere else for that matter. Here's a picture of how Drew goes about it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although this isn't the way I do it, nor you do it, this way certainly looks like a lot more fun 

And Chris, congrats on the job (assuming it all goes through!) Here's to joining the working world :beer: (not that I am actually really working or anything)


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

punchbug said:


>


NOW THAT is the TEAM ANDY® WAY! 
Yeah! GO MAN GO!!

Sparks = Fun!























































WOOOOOO!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

If it can't be fixed with fire and sparks, it's not worth fixing....


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

polov8 said:


>


Great Balls Of Fire!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's fine, my Scrotum is nomex :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> NOW THAT is the TEAM ANDY® WAY!
> Yeah! GO MAN GO!!
> 
> Sparks = Fun!
> ...


Hmmm, now I'm feeling concerned. Carrot's Dad's name IS Andrew....maybe he's the Canadian wing of TEAM ANDY® and didn't want me to feel left out.....and about that Nomex? WTMI. Like WTM.  My Sciroccos are safely NOT HERE, and I will keep my Bug locked, though her most useful component could be accessed through the hood by way of a grinder....sleep with one eye open....:sly:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

polov8 said:


> If it can't be fixed with fire and sparks, it's not worth fixing....


I'm curious, what kind of run time do you get before the battery is dead?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> Great Balls Of Fire!


And for the gals in the crowd, yeah, beware when grinding items in the bench vice. I smelled smoke and realized Victoria's Secret was at risk. Too late for my favorite sweatshirt though....

Okay, my latest baking session, before:










After: 










And a gratuitous picture of Scirocco IVs in the wild.....:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Damn, that looks extra nice, Cath!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Damn, that looks extra nice, Cath!


Good looks AND as an added bonus, ACTUAL CHARGING, or I hope so. Upgrading to "whatever the housing will hold", likely around 100 Amps, with a new belt. I could have stayed with 60A but while I was there, why not? Now I can get a big sub....(NOT).

gETTING EXCITED jOE?????


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

polov8 said:


> It's fine, my Scrotum is nomex :laugh:


Where can I get these parts?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Heading to JFK in about a 1/2 hour to fly to Milan. Don't get too excited for me, I will be back home on Tuesday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Got to love black bling.  Nice work Cathy!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I'm curious, what kind of run time do you get before the battery is dead?


PRobably about 6-8 minutes solid grinding, but it depends how hard it's working. It's not alot of time, but it's very handy to be able to take a grinder to the yards sometimes! plus being part of Ryobi's one+ system, those batteries fit all the other tools in the series.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> gETTING EXCITED jOE?????


You know it! Just finished booking the hotels (nothing like last minute). 

And some new parts arrived, ready for installation shortly!



















Mmmmmm, glassy. :thumbup:

4 days from now, I will be in the same garage as Glenn!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

polov8 said:


> PRobably about 6-8 minutes solid grinding, but it depends how hard it's working. It's not alot of time, but it's very handy to be able to take a grinder to the yards sometimes! plus being part of Ryobi's one+ system, those batteries fit all the other tools in the series.


Cool, thanks. I sell them at work, but don't know anyone with the grinder.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Did a little Slegato seat de-upholstery so I can recover my driver's seat. Had a helper too, that seems to like the car:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I love that Slegato!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So.....










It starts... IT RUNS!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timbo!???? Your tires got stretched and somebunny painted your car!! 


And Joe? Hellas are awesome. If they have the city lights, you may have to "clearance" the buckets to accomodate the little bulb, but it's all worth it! :thumbup:

Bug upgrade of the day = quasi-fail. But that's pretty good as Scirocco IVs go. Scirocco II progress was acceptaable by all accounts. :thumbup: And news from the home front? The pimped out golf cart is coming along nicely, fibreglass work is almost done. ( :snowcool: since it is a sled tow vehicle, but we should have easter bunnies by now.....)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shoulda slapped him for me for leaving me hanging on these hood latch parts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... are you in Connecticut?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ya, I am in Connecticut! 

The car still needs some work, its exhaust, for example, but it is very close. 

Chris! Brian actually mentioned yesterday :banghead:that he was buying those hood latch parts, but he forgot to message you.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Let me suggest...*



vwdaun said:


> Sweet. We'll have to time it so we can meet up around the Toledo area for dinner or something, would be great to see you two!


Hey guys,

Turns out I will be in Dallas next week but would have loved to be part of this meeting. If you are looking for a place close to the Turnpike in Toledo (actually Maumee) and might be a fan of wings (although they do have other good things on the menu, but stay away from the burgers) I recommend this place:

Fricker's

Hope you all have a safe trip!
-Dan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Go, Brian go! Can't wait to see that car in the flesh!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

MrPill said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Turns out I will be in Dallas next week but would have loved to be part of this meeting. If you are looking for a place close to the Turnpike in Toledo (actually Maumee) and might be a fan of wings (although they do have other good things on the menu, but stay away from the burgers) I recommend this place:
> 
> ...


This! Totally this! We make the trek to Toledo for two things, Frickers and Penn Station. If that is a place the other parties would be interested in, but I am sure we can convince them. We haven't eaten there in a month of so, and I have always wanted to get a group of Rocco's together there. 

Sad to see you will be in Dallas, would have been a nice gtg in TOL. Hope you will be enjoying your time there though!

On another note, only 3 more days and people will be here!  So much work to do, so little time to do it in. Although I must say a few days ago I got this picture. A rare sight to be seen around here. Work getting done on a MK1, not by me, and not by Daun.



Fuel Filter Replacement. Car runs even better than before. SOOO happy to have brought this car into the herd, even if I don't ever get to drive it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

on the road


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> This! Totally this! We make the trek to Toledo for two things, Frickers and Penn Station.


I'd be down for Frickers as well, haven't been in awhile. 'Course, we've got them all over Dayton. 

So now all we need to do is source a JH before Thursday, since the one I thought I had is junk. Barring that, we'll no doubt have plenty of other projects to get into. Plus it may alter my choice of vehicle that I take on the trip. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> on the road



Ummm, Brian - 1st works better than 3rd.... :laugh:

And you have plenty of time to work the bugs out before Cincy. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I'd be down for Frickers as well, haven't been in awhile. 'Course, we've got them all over Dayton.
> 
> So now all we need to do is source a JH before Thursday, since the one I thought I had is junk. Barring that, we'll no doubt have plenty of other projects to get into. Plus it may alter my choice of vehicle that I take on the trip. :thumbup:


I got one you guys can have, but you have to come and get it.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I got one you guys can have, but you have to come and get it.


Don't tempt me. I have a dear friend in VT that I have been trying to go visit for almost a year. Now I need an engine and so far no luck. I tell you this MK1 has a bad personality and every time I try to do some thing for it (i.e. give it a new home, new engine) things go badly.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Timbo, again big thanks for coming up :thumbup:

Chris, Yes I need to get on those parts :sly:



scirocco*joe said:


> Go, Brian go! Can't wait to see that car in the flesh!


Thanks Joe. I can't wait either.



vwdaun said:


> Ummm, Brian - 1st works better than 3rd.... :laugh:
> 
> And you have plenty of time to work the bugs out before Cincy. :thumbup:


:laugh: yeah kind of had some minor shifter linkage problems. But I think I got that fixed now.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Possible JH ???*



jedilynne said:


> Don't tempt me. I have a dear friend in VT that I have been trying to go visit for almost a year. Now I need an engine and so far no luck. I tell you this MK1 has a bad personality and every time I try to do some thing for it (i.e. give it a new home, new engine) things go badly.


I saw this on Craigslist a week ago, still there. This guy is in Temperence, MI (close to OH/MI line) and I bought some parts from him (his Dad) including a Windshield and Mint Dash from an 85. You may remember the Black 85 that was rear ended that was posted here last year. They paid I think $225 for the car at auction and it had well under 100K miles on it. It seems the ad is also for the engine but not sure. I did hear the engine run before he started taking the car apart and it sounded pretty strong.

Not sure this would fit your need but would be rather local to you. Possible JH engine

Yeah I'm kinda bummed I'm gonna miss your Tech day and Fricker's. That place is about 10 miles from my house and only 1/2 mile from the Ohio Turnpike.

-Dan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I love that Slegato!


Yup, I saw this car and it is a nice solid, mostly rust free PNW car. :thumbup:


For Timbo and Brian ==> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Now nicer with a semi functional sunroof and fairly soon, it will have a nice driver's seat. 

Great work there Timbo! There ought to be some sort of award for this sort of thing-it would go back and forth between you and Daun.

Lynn, don't be fooled by the map, I am still quite a distance from VT; probably around 5 hours.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

MrPill said:


> Not sure this would fit your need but would be rather local to you. Possible JH engine


Already asked. No go. Thanks for the thought though.

And John, well what's another 5 after 13?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lynne, I wish I had known earlier, I could have asked around. Certainly there has to be SOMEONE with a JH around your place (and in your country). Keep me posted.

EDIT: look for an ownage picture in the morning.......

OH NOES!! We threw one out on the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> You know it! Just finished booking the hotels (nothing like last minute).
> 
> And some new parts arrived, ready for installation shortly!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

It's coming quick! Just a few more days!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Lynne, I wish I had known earlier, I could have asked around. Certainly there has to be SOMEONE with a JH around your place (and in your country). Keep me posted.
> 
> EDIT: look for an ownage picture in the morning.......


I am going to try some "shopping" around when I finally get back up tomorrow, assuming I ever got to sleep tonight. Let's just suffice it to say that it has not been a good day or night and I am ready for this day to be over.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Monday mornings. :facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And Joe? Hellas are awesome. If they have the city lights, you may have to "clearance" the buckets to accomodate the little bulb, but it's all worth it! :thumbup:


Good to know as these do have the city lights. 



Nataku said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> It's coming quick! Just a few more days!


I am so jazzed! I hope Amber is not too sad to watch Glenn drive away...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

jedilynne said:


> Already asked. No go. Thanks for the thought though.
> 
> And John, well what's another 5 after 13?


You have a point there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> You know it! Just finished booking the hotels (nothing like last minute).
> 
> And some new parts arrived, ready for installation shortly!
> 
> ...


part numbers?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

TheTimob said:


>


Awesome!!! Can't wait to see this car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to go Tim and Brian! :beer:

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohio weather, gotta love it.

Weekend before last, swapped alternator in the Golf, it was 30's, and sleet/snow/rain. :banghead:

This past weekend, one week later, oil change in the Golf, 81 degrees and humid. :banghead:

Yay!

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> part numbers?


Follow me...

http://www.rallylights.com/Hella_5.75_inch_Round_Headlamps.aspx

I went with the H4s with city lights.

http://www.rallylights.com/detail.aspx?ID=115

They're also in PA so support a local company! :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like I need to hit up my computer clients and see if they need any work done, those are a lot cheaper than I imagined


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I swapped out the taillights in the silver car today for the ones from the black one. They were much nicer. Also, one of them wasn't even bolted in. No wonder water gets in.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

...put some new wheels and tires on the grocery getter.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

What a stylish grocery getter!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Was looking for something in my storage room, and saw the 16V's old taillights and checked them out. Not too bad, compared to what the Slegato has on it now-no silicone along breaks in the lenses. :thumbup: After I finish the seat cloth swap on the driver's seat, I will clean them up, re-black the ridges and put them in.


----------



## ThatSciroccoGuy (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my 16V back today!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok so from what I hear Cathy has been my ray of sunshine in a rather unpleasant day. She found me an engine. I am crossing my fingers that all goes well with this process. New engine X 2.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

lol @ Rob just cannot leave well enough alone. 

Any way to match the skirts where the doors meet?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mr lee said:


> ...put some new wheels and tires on the grocery getter.


I :heart: those wheels. Came really close to a set for the Sportwagen. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

mr lee said:


> ...put some new wheels and tires on the grocery getter.


:heart: it.

Looks like a Grocery Getter with the reverse rake you got :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Ok so from what I hear Cathy has been my ray of sunshine in a rather unpleasant day. She found me an engine. I am crossing my fingers that all goes well with this process. New engine X 2.


Hey, what can I say? I made a call, I got a part! Much thanks to Will for that actually, gotta go grab that after I eat my oatmeal.  If her silver stubbornness co-operate that is. (she will, or I will beat her with a wet towel).


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Adding a beetle to the driveway. :wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Picture or it didn't happen!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Picture or it didn't happen!


Haha, they're coming. Let's just say... it probably used to look something like this.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Hey, what can I say? I made a call, I got a part! Much thanks to Will for that actually, gotta go grab that after I eat my oatmeal.  If her silver stubbornness co-operate that is. (she will, or I will beat her with a wet towel).


I now have a twin engine Scirocco. The "new" engine will need some prep, but at least it's headed to a new home, which will hopefully be a win on both ends. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So Joe - have you seen the forecast for late week in the upper midwest? Plans. They're for the weak. 

I really want to drive the Scirocco on this little trip, though it has (what I think is) a loud front wheel bearing. I even considered swapping out hubs this morning with the '86, but I have no puller for the tie-rod. So my choices are drive the Golf and be the only non-Scirocco arrival at a Scirocco event, or turn the radio up louder. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> So Joe - have you seen the forecast for late week in the upper midwest? Plans. They're for the weak.


Don't remind me. I hoping to at least avoid the snow if not the rain. Looks like my first upgrade is going to be a Mk3 wiper motor, at least after this trip. :thumbdown:

Oh, but at least I will finally have a Mk1 in my possession!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ... it will be 6 years for me come June  :beer: :screwy:


Next February will be *10 long years* for this old pirate. :thumbup:

So good to have this fine place to come for good info and friendship.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> So Joe - have you seen the forecast for late week in the upper midwest? Plans. They're for the weak.
> 
> I really want to drive the Scirocco on this little trip, though it has (what I think is) a loud front wheel bearing. I even considered swapping out hubs this morning with the '86, but I have no puller for the tie-rod. So my choices are drive the Golf and be the only non-Scirocco arrival at a Scirocco event, or turn the radio up louder. :laugh:



Well they have changed the forecast for this area every day. It was supposed to be sunny and 60, now it's showery and 55. It always changes. I'm still keeping my chin up and getting ready for the things as we had "planned"

Now to the store. I need oil, and coolant, and eggs. You know, Scirocco gathering type things.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Next February will be *10 long years* for this old pirate. :thumbup:
> 
> So good to have this fine place to come for good info and friendship.


Newbies! And plans? Yeah, we all know about those.

And Daun? If Lynne will loan me the rear bench from her car, you can ride in the back with extra leg room! You'll feel like a celebrity in a stretch limo, well, except for the firm coils. :laugh:
Okay, I gotta get hiking here.....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I have returned from the store. With the most important of supplies


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> So Joe - have you seen the forecast for late week in the upper midwest? Plans. They're for the weak.


Yeah, we were just talking about the forecast for Wednesday. 50% chance of thunderstorms. With the way this year has been going, we'll get the storms...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Newbies! And plans? Yeah, we all know about those.
> 
> And Daun? If Lynne will loan me the rear bench from her car, you can ride in the back with extra leg room! You'll feel like a celebrity in a stretch limo, well, except for the firm coils. :laugh:
> Okay, I gotta get hiking here.....


Cathy I actually owned a Scirocco in Feb. 2000, but didn't know that VWvortex existed or I would have joined then 

also wish I could join in for the fun in Michigan, but can't  ... see you at Cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :heart: it.
> 
> Looks like a Grocery Getter with the reverse rake you got :laugh:


I actually had to raise the rear about 1" looks bettah.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Bags are packed.

Boarding passes are printed.

Tools have been sent.

Tomorrow I will have a Mk1 of my very own.

Thursday my wife and I will set out on our journey.



The Bentley Bible said:


> In the beginning Giorgietto Giugiaro created the Scirocco and the Golf. Now the Golf was formless and empty, darkness was over the interior of the car, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the roof.
> 
> And God said, “Let there be Scirocco,” and there was Scirocco. God saw that the Scirocco was good, and he separated the Scirocco from the Golf. God called the Scirocco “fastback,” and the Golf he called “hatchback.” And there was evening, and there was morning—the first day.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tomorrow I will have a Mk1 of my very own.


Life is wonderfull isn't?:thumbup::beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I want pics of the anal probe at airport security. 

Kidding aside I cannot wait to see what you do with that car.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Bags are packed.
> 
> Boarding passes are printed.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

Started Glenn up a little bit ago. He's ready to move on to his new home. 




veetarded said:


> I want pics of the anal probe at airport security.


:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> I want pics of the anal probe at airport security.
> 
> Kidding aside I cannot wait to see what you do with that car.


Will, I wish you and I lived closer. Mayhem, I tell ya. :laugh: :thumbup:

Don't you worry. My wife has volunteered to be documentarian on this trip. Look for pics to begin tomorrow in the AM. ic: 

PHL>ORD>MSP

Midwest, watch out y'all. :heart:



Nataku said:


> :thumbup:Started Glenn up a little bit ago. He's ready to move on to his new home.


Solid. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Will, I wish you and I lived closer. Mayhem, I tell ya. :laugh: :thumbup:


What would the neighbors say?  :what:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> What would the neighbors say?  :what:





The Neighbors said:


> Dirty bastards!


:laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Midwest, watch out y'all. :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid. :thumbup:


Have a fun trip! We will see you on Friday. 1 MK1, 2 16V, and whatever Daun decides to drive, will be greeting you. Here's to hoping your drive goes well and no incidents (well none that can't be easily fixed anyway).

I have cleaned, I have shopped, I have an interview with Avfuel in the morning. I am so excited about this whole thing. Tomorrow before the engine swap fun we will be acquiring a boat, and tilling the garden.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Bon voyage, Joe. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Don't you worry. My wife has volunteered
> 
> 
> 
> Solid. :thumbup:


Your wife volenteered to give you an analprobe? I Think that's MITIN More Information Than I Needed.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Have fun Joe! Looks like another epic trip.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> I want pics of the anal probe at airport security.
> 
> Kidding aside I cannot wait to see what you do with that car.


We'll have to compare notes about security vs Customs. I'll be curious to see how my trip through goes. "Anything to declare Ma'am." "Umm, no" "Then what about your passenger?" (silence) "Why is he covered with plastic Ma'am? GET OUT OF THE CAR". I get out , JH riding shotgun flatly refuses. They cuff JH and tazer him. Then inspect the hatch area. "Ma'am. what are these weapons of torture you have back here? " "Oh, THOSE? nothing, nothing to see there." 
Suffice to say my car is laden. Thank GOD the H&R coilovers are stiff as hell and up for the task. Hope that engine is secured well enough, sure don't want it "coming over for a visit" if you know what I'm saying. I am really looking forward to seeing you Joe, and safe trip. Hope it rains and snows. Cause if I wish for good weather, it'll be the crap. At least that's been my experience all winter.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

mr lee said:


> I actually had to raise the rear about 1" looks bettah.


:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Now to the store. I need oil, and coolant, and eggs. You know, Scirocco gathering type things.


All the essentials!

I woke up a little early this morning, so after the shower in a moment, I will pack the car with the pile of stuff sitting in the living room and head north. Since Brad left the Golf for me I guess I'll be bringing that, despite wanting to risk the wheel bearing in the Scirocco.

C'ya this afternoon! :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Have fun on you trip to Michigan Daun 

I'm going to Orlando today to look at VW parts


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Keep me on speed dial, Joe!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Keep me on speed dial, Joe!


You got it. I'm new to this 8V party. In Chicago on layover. New thread shall commence shortly.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> ...put some new wheels and tires on the grocery getter.


Hell yeah, Rob, looks great!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

have a safe journey Joe back to PA 

looking to seeing this green mk1 in June


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> You got it. I'm new to this 8V party. In Chicago on layover. New thread shall commence shortly.


ftfy


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Some scumbags stole the cover for my bike last night, took one off another residents bike as well. Why are people such wastes of life?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

8716vrocco said:


> Some scumbags stole the cover for my bike last night, took one off another residents bike as well. Why are people such wastes of life?


I know! And why bother stealing a bike cover? :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well. Daun and Cathy are here. I think we are going to create our own thread as to not overwhelm this thread. Lets just say it's been a fun day.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

no activity for 24 hours :screwy:  :banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nobody has anything to chat about I guess. 

Needless to say I'm bored :laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nobody has anything to chat about I guess.
> 
> Needless to say I'm bored :laugh:


I'm in yer computerz, stealing yer log-inz. lol

Well see, many folks in here are off on adventures and posting in separate threads. I mean, there's Cathy / Lynne / myself with the engine swap project. Joe and Erin travelling across the midwest in a green Mk 1....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I'm in yer computerz, stealing yer log-inz. lol
> 
> Well see, many folks in here are off on adventures and posting in separate threads. I mean, there's Cathy / Lynne / myself with the engine swap project. Joe and Erin travelling across the midwest in a green Mk 1....


And Nataku consoling Konomi. 

But yeah, we've been busy and not online so much. I'll post some more pics in the morning. Pretty sleepy right now, night night!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

punchbug said:


> And Nataku consoling Konomi.


She is a bit sad to see him go but we both are very happy that 1) Glenn is going to a loving home where he will be driven and 2) went to such great owners such as Joe and Erin. I guess it doesn't really hit home until you look into the garage (in this case my dad's) and see an empty space. My dad, on the other hand is pretty thrilled to have the whole garage to himself. :laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning Everyone!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Chris I still haven't forgot about you . . . Did you every take a picture of those parts?

Last night in a box I might have found some of the hood cable parts.

Just want to see if I actually have everything.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I sent you the pictures a while ago.


----------



## kioton32 (Apr 15, 2011)

whats better for a rocco... the 1.8l 8v or 16v. i have heard negatives to both... but i just bought an 85 rocco 8v yesterday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I wouldn't say that one is necessarily better than the other. The 16v makes more power, but also requires more frequent maintenance.


----------



## kioton32 (Apr 15, 2011)

i heard that the 16v have compression problems thats why i decided to get the 8v. but for $500 i really couldnt pass it up. im replacing the clutch today, and am getting a new windsheild installed soon, but other then that its a clean car, straight and rust free.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Innovate LC-1 Wideband Oxygen Sensor Controller owners:

Here's how to do a Free-air and heater calibration on your LC-1.

Wait overnight. For your exhaust system to be natural outside cold air.


Unplug your oxygen sensor from the LC-1
Turn on the ignition, don't start it.
Wait 2 minutes.
turn off the ignition
Plug your sensor back in
Turn on your ignition again. Don't start it.
If you have a light hooked up to the LC-1, it'll do some blinky things. If not, don't worry. Wait two minutes.
You are done. Turn your igniton off.
Now you can start it with your freshly calibrated, heater calibrated oxygen sensor.


You can buy the oxygen sensor new at your local autoparts store for cheap. Application: 2003 New Beetle Turbo 1.8T. It's the upstream sensor.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

awesome thanks Timbo


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

kioton32 said:


> i heard that the 16v have compression problems thats why i decided to get the 8v. but for $500 i really couldnt pass it up. im replacing the clutch today, and am getting a new windsheild installed soon, but other then that its a clean car, straight and rust free.


Sounds like it's a good buy. As for the 16V compression problem-never heard that one. Maybe I've been lucky with the 16Vs I've had.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow this has gone nearly a whole day with no posts! Lovely day today with my first Saturday at work in over three years.  In more positive news- there is no longer any snow out in front of our building. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Sounds like it's a good buy. As for the 16V compression problem-never heard that one. Maybe I've been lucky with the 16Vs I've had.


The only compression issue that I know of is that they are high compression engines, so they need a knock sensing ignition to retard timing if they get in trouble, and they will want high test to minimize the possibility of knock. 
The stock ignition is knock sensing, so "no problem"

The other compression related issue is when you bend valves and you have no compression. This can happen because the 16V is an interference engine, so if the timing belt breaks, or the crank keyway shears and timing shifts as a result, valves and pistons have a boxing match. Not a happy thing.

Neither of these issues is unique to the 16V, and neither has to be a problem at all. High compression is a very nice thing on a naturally aspirated engine.  

And add boost cautiously, I guess that's another circumstance where you could run into a compression "problem", since traditionally turbo/supercharged engines run lower compression than the 16V comes with from the factory.


The 8V JH Scirocco engine is a tough old bird, and generally easy going. The two smaller blocks (1.7L and 1.6L) are also generally happy and easy to get along with. Enjoy that car! :thumbup:

I must add some real Scirocco content. Just finished my first test drive on the silver 16v for the season, from Ontario to Michigan (as a twin engine Scirocco!!!!), then to Ohio, and back to Ontario by way of Ypsi. Other than some minor maintenence on the windshield wipers, she ran flawlessly and I had a great time bonding with her. She's a wonderful car to drive, perfomed admirably as a pack mule (for that long block and a garageful of tools) without bottoming out on Michigan's delightful roads  and was very surefooted in the torrential rain/wind on the trip home. She's plotting something...

AND my gorgeous rebuilt alternator was waiting for me on the kitchen table when I got home ( gotta love my house, you could barely see it for Mustang parts, LOL). Guess I could get off the couch and go throw that on my 8V eh? :laugh::thumbup: (likely gonna wait for daylight to take a picture of it so you vultures stay happy)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got my shirt in from 8380 yesterday. its pretty awesome:thumbup: the graphic is good, its soft and it fits right. 

new favorite shirt status


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Good to have a report on the shirts, did you get the T or hoodie? I ordered hoodies....couldn't decide on colour so I got both!

I ended up unpcing all the tools from my car and putting them away. Then I put the seats back into my 16V. She looks happier now. And Lord knows, bad things will happen if she is unhappy! :snowcool:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm in Oregon again. Going to blow the dust off the Scirocco.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Chewie Likes :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Stuck in Bay City, TX, and someone just dropped a faceshield in the reactor pool. Good times, good times.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Good to have a report on the shirts, did you get the T or hoodie? I ordered hoodies....couldn't decide on colour so I got both!


i got a black t. the graphic is pretty impressive. hopefully itll hold up after a few turns in the washer. hoodies are touch and go for me, i can rarely find one that fits in all dimensions


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Sirocco_wind1.jpg


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Two weeks until May and it's snowing outside. :banghead:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Stuck in Bay City, TX, and someone just dropped a faceshield in the reactor pool. Good times, good times.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Question for those on the "the list." Is it down or something? I haven't gotten any emails in a few weeks or so. I went to check my settings and the site was inaccessible, maybe down. What gives?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Question for those on the "the list." Is it down or something? I haven't gotten any emails in a few weeks or so. I went to check my settings and the site was inaccessible, maybe down. What gives?


It is down. I emailed Brett about it, and he said he's having trouble contacting the guy that runs the email server.


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Re-post I assume? 

Just caught the lego ball on Mythbusters and noticed they were gonna smash a 16v

about 1:50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUkpQIRE3zY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOOYFrcCy2E


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Two weeks until May and it's snowing outside. :banghead:


I hear ya. This is ridiculous. It was 38 degrees yesterday during the day with gale force winds. Had to break out the winter jacket again. :banghead:

This is surely the winter that just won't go away and it looks like it's not just here in Minnesota for once.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Nataku said:


> I hear ya. This is ridiculous. It was 38 degrees yesterday during the day with gale force winds. Had to break out the winter jacket again. :banghead:
> 
> This is surely the winter that just won't go away and it looks like it's not just here in Minnesota for once.


It's getting worse today. First it's snowing, then ten minutes later it's sunny out. Then ten minutes later its raining, then it's hailing, then it's snowing again. Can't make up it's mind out there.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Took mom home from the hospital today. She was much happier going home. Which means I am without a gray cat. His little sister is looking for him and the other cat seems happy to no longer be disturbed by him.

The weather is awful, it is so very windy I can hardly walk against it and I watched it knock a small concrete pillar over while I was at the hospital. It is a good thing I am not at work trying to drive a super duty or some other crazy vehicle. Last night on the way home the wipers on the 16V decided to do the usual thing, so that needs repairing.

No more car progress, I think if this wind stops I will venture back out but right now I am recovering. From a week of stress, visitors, and just plain craziness around here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Question for those on the "the list." Is it down or something? I haven't gotten any emails in a few weeks or so. I went to check my settings and the site was inaccessible, maybe down. What gives?


Yeah, the list is dead. And I WAS gardening in the big wind earlier, but now I'll wait for the snow to stop. Beautiful spring day.  :banghead: 

Glad I got the headache home yesterday!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

It's quite windy here too, but much warmer - around 60. I spent the afternoon pulling panels on the Bonanza in preparation for it's inspection. Now it's time for me to head for work. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Weather report from Cathy:

Yesterday:










Perfect weather to test drive my new wiper blades!

Today?




























Thunder snow! Or thunder sleet, you pick. Perfect day to have a Scirocco in the garage.

Wonder what tomorrow will be like?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I blame global warming....err wait, make that Al Gore. :facepalm:

I am happy to report that it was nice here today, high of around 82 and a nice afternoon breeze that made bbqing pork ribs mandatory. They were awesome too if anyone cares. :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

BluDemon is in Fayetteville, NC - which was just hit with a tornado! 

BluDemon - you okay?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Two weeks until May and it's snowing outside. :banghead:





Nataku said:


> I hear ya. This is ridiculous. It was 38 degrees yesterday during the day with gale force winds. Had to break out the winter jacket again. :banghead:
> 
> This is surely the winter that just won't go away and it looks like it's not just here in Minnesota for once.


I drove through some snow in Wisconsin. So much for avoiding inclement weather in the Mk1...

Oh, and for those that didn't see the thread, it's heeeeeeeerreeeeee.....










Officially official: I own a Mk1 and it's in my possession.

Oh, it's good to be home. Now off to bed...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I hate it when that happens.


So do I, the outage is being extended 8 days. So I'm going to miss Dracula's Ball on Sat and the Curvey One is pissed at me.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, and for those that didn't see the thread, it's heeeeeeeerreeeeee.....


Glad to see you've made it home safe! :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Two weeks until May and it's snowing outside. :banghead:



Don't feel bad, it was snowing just north of Seattle last night too. :screwy:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Morning :wave:



(Cheers voice on) BRIAN!!!!! :wave: And while I'm at it, thanks for starting this here thread! :thumbup:

Weather for today? More snow this afternoon, currently one below freezing. Yuck.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Your welcome :laugh:

:facepalm: your weather


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Still in TX, no decisions have been made yet.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

:wave:

Anyone else see the VR-T S2 yesterday at Dustoff?


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Anyone else see the VR-T S2 yesterday at Dustoff?


Yes. Very well done.









Some other Sciroccos were there also.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOOOOVE that little ragtop of yours vw_Dru! :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

vw_Dru said:


> Yes. Very well done.


Dude was cool, too. I asked him how it handled with the VR in the bay and he said, 'Eh, it's fine... but a motor like this gets you into a lot of trouble.' Ha!


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> LOOOOVE that little ragtop of yours vw_Dru! :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy. If I remember yours aren't too shabby either.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

April snow in MI.....:banghead: boo


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> April snow in MI *AND ONtario*.....:banghead: boo


There FTFY. Needs more cowbell or this>:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> There FTFY. Needs more cowbell or this>:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:


2-4 inches of snow expected today. It was 80 last Sunday. It will be around 50 and raining tomorrow. And THEY ARE SALTING THE ROADS!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Mk1 with the TV headlights is a dream come true!!! :heart:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> 2-4 inches of snow expected today. It was 80 last Sunday. It will be around 50 and raining tomorrow. And THEY ARE SALTING THE ROADS!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sucks being on the cold side of the front. 150 miles south of you, it is partly cloudy and 69. I just went to the store in the Scirocco with the windows down and sunroof open. But now off to work. :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Sucks being on the cold side of the front. 150 miles south of you, it is partly cloudy and 69. I just went to the store in the Scirocco with the windows down and sunroof open. But now off to work. :thumbdown:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ... except for the work part 

looks like a good day to go flying


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.popsci.com/technology/ar...reakthrough-could-lead-instantanous-computing


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Sucks being on the cold side of the front. 150 miles south of you, it is partly cloudy and 69. I just went to the store in the Scirocco with the windows down and sunroof open. But now off to work. :thumbdown:


You suck.

In other news, despite the snow it has been a good day. I had a second interview today at a local trucking company and so far so good. They sent me for the drug screen and told me I was their number one pick. So, that said I will hopefully know soon for sure that I have a new job


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ...
> 
> looks like a good day to go flying


Shut up you. Only this guy would like our weather:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soU9FnuoFI4


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

jedilynne said:


> I had a second interview today at a local trucking company and so far so good. They sent me for the drug screen and told me I was their number one pick. So, that said I will hopefully know soon for sure that I have a new job


Great news! :thumbup:

As for weather, they're saying a Winter Storm Warning is in effect for Minnesota/Wisconsin/ 1-2" possible in the Metro with up to 6" possible in SW Minnesota. :banghead:

Come on Spring!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Great news! :thumbup:
> 
> As for weather, they're saying a Winter Storm Warning is in effect for Minnesota/Wisconsin/ 1-2" possible in the Metro with up to 6" possible in SW Minnesota. :banghead:
> 
> Come on Spring!!


I bet Joe's happy as hell that he got that car home with only minor snow enroute. I'm glad it waited, the headache's not allowed to play in the white stuff.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Morning :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I bet Joe's happy as hell that he got that car home with only minor snow enroute. I'm glad it waited, the headache's not allowed to play in the white stuff.


Hells yes I am! 

And it's been warm and comfy for those of us back east! Don't go sending any cold stuff our way!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Joe, Sorry to have missed you in Toledo. I had baby patrol...Saw your new wheel....man..Nice:thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hells yes I am!
> 
> And it's been warm and comfy for those of us back east! Don't go sending any cold stuff our way!


I will do my best. But I'm getting pretty tired of this weather. It is almost May and I'm wearing my Winter jacket. It was warmer in March.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> You suck.


Quite well I'm told. :laugh:



jedilynne said:


> In other news, despite the snow it has been a good day. I had a second interview today at a local trucking company and so far so good. They sent me for the drug screen and told me I was their number one pick. So, that said I will hopefully know soon for sure that I have a new job


Awesome!!! This was the one you thought would be the best fit, correct?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Shut up you. Only this guy would like our weather:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soU9FnuoFI4


Well I was at work, but reportedly it was a good day for flying except for the other "traffic" in the pattern. Damn Canadian terrorists almost bagged another airplane, but from what I understand, glanced off the right main landing gear. An e-mail was sent off to Mr Skiles (Sully's co-pilot) and was told that unlike them, Brad made it back to the airport despite having the choice of a river to land in. :laugh: (Jeff has an awesome sense of humour. But you have to when owning a Waco.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I will do my best. But I'm getting pretty tired of this weather. It is almost May and I'm wearing my Winter jacket. It was warmer in March.


Tell me about it. :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Tell me about it. :thumbdown:
> 
> And did you happen to find my little daybook at your place? I'm seaching around here and not finding it...I'm oldskool like that, I don't use my phone for that stuff like the rest of the world does. Feeling a bit lost without it.....


Let me fill it in for you:

4/19: Retired
4/20: Retired
4/21: Retired
4/22: Retired
4/23: Retired
4/24: Retired
4/25: Retired
4/26: Retired
4/27: Retired
4/28: Retired

And so on...

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Let me fill it in for you:
> 
> 4/19: Retired, found daybook, work!!!!!
> 4/20: Retired
> ...


Fixed. And I have a few days of "plane booked, weather too crappy for it to matter." I just need to know when to call the airport to discuss the day's version of crappiness. Oh, and there are parties and church suppers. Don't forget the parties and church suppers! ( bit I DO teach a night course eh? But it's easy to remember, it's always on Tuesdays)


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Just ordered up my flexalite fans, got free shipping too :thumbup: It's about time I finally bought some more stuff!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Quite well I'm told. :laugh:


TMI :what:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> TMI :what:


OMG:facepalm:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

8716vrocco said:


> Just ordered up my flexalite fans, got free shipping too :thumbup: It's about time I finally bought some more stuff!


Nice! I love those dang fans. Seeing them in Fraser's car is what convinced me to get them.


In other news:


Our gauges, right?










Yeah. Well I found this clock at OfficeMax. It was ten bucks. I like the font. It kicks ass!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

You find the craziest things Timbo!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so, uh...

i broke down and ordered a torch (a small oxy-acetylene rig) today. it will be in the top ten of my most expensive tools list. got a "deal" at around 500 bucks, the good part is ill probably never have to buy another one, and i ordered it through the one of the tool trucks so i dont have to drop the cash all at once (just 37.50/wk for the rest of the year) but ill need it when i make a grill for my churches father's day shindig (cooking a whole pig in it!! )


in other news: no snow here. just lots and lots of rain. 
my engine mount came in so later in the week i can press that into its recently painted bracket, and shortly thereafter i can install the timing belt and start getting the misc accesories remounted.

and the festiva is back to averaging over 35mpgs again!! even though it takes over 30 bucks to fill the tiny 9 gallon tank  im still happy its not a big engined sedan.


anyone happen to know of a good 16v build thread with pictures of hardware? im about to search but i kinda need to know which bolts go where- since i havent exactly been storing them in a well organised manner, and am not sure what is what. even a linc to a parts house that has size specs listed would be super great.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Off topic.

Some terrible wheels arrived for my Mk6 TDI...





































Ugh. Ly. :screwy:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Oy, that's just terrible, Joe!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


Hi, Brian. How's that Scirocco running lately?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow those look like they have less lip than the 15" ones. Didn't notice that when I saw them on Matt's car, wierd.

Snap snap, get 'em mounted _then_ take pics.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hi, Brian. How's that Scirocco running lately?


With all the rain it hasn't been run much 

Looking forward to a few nice days to get some break in drives in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

^^^^ now THAT"S what I call ownage!!!! :laugh:^^^^



WHAAAAAAAAAAAwheeeshWHAAAAAAAAAAwheeshWHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwheeeshWHAAAAAAAAAAAwheesh WHAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

License and registration........






vwdaun said:


> Well I was at work, but reportedly it was a good day for flying except for the other "traffic" in the pattern. Damn Canadian terrorists almost bagged another airplane, but from what I understand, glanced off the right main landing gear. An e-mail was sent off to Mr Skiles (Sully's co-pilot) and was told that unlike them, Brad made it back to the airport despite having the choice of a river to land in. :laugh: (Jeff has an awesome sense of humour. But you have to when owning a Waco.)


Hey, are you American hacks failing to respect proper spacing in the circuit (again?)? (Which plane did he klong the goose in, and is that a reportable incident? Likely was for the goose, glad he's okay. And when is dinner, I'll be right over. Goose is delicious). 

I managed to get my fix in the heavy gusts before the thunderstorm. I was trying to figure out what weather we have NOT had recently (well, besides SPRiNG :banghead: In case you don't remember what that is from grade school: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_(season) ) and I got my answer this morning...FOG!!!! YAY! I couldn't believe how nasty it was when I was filling my car last night, gusting to 35 knots, rain and 2*C. It just doesn't get much meaner than that. But seat heaters rock. And so do winter coats. :thumbup::thumbup:

Lynne? GL with the job. Daun? WTMI.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Lynne? GL with the job. Daun? WTMI.


I am still waiting to hear back from them. Patiently I might add. They told me it would be 24-8 hours before the results would be to the company. Not worried about it, but want to hear back that I have the job 100%. Hopefully in time to give a 24 hour notice to the 911 Dispatch job that I don't really want. And yes, this is the place where jeans, t-shirts, casual atmosphere. The place for me.

We had our first good light show of the year last night as I was getting ready for bed. I had to have the tv on, so I couldn't hear much thunder. It was nice to have the storms though, it wasn't severe weather, just thunder and lightening.

Currently we are dog sitting a Westie named Diesel and a blind Jack Russell named Pixie. They have been here since Monday night and already I have had to bathe Pixie. And the weather is so not good, I can't just leave all three of them outside for awhile. We'll see what today holds, but maybe I'll get all three of them "dressed" (collars and leashes) and go for a trip to the store.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

One way to spoil a good mood is to wake up to this in late April. :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> but I DO teach a night course eh? But it's easy to remember, it's always on Tuesdays


Ahhh, but the trick is remembering that it's Tuesday.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> We had our first good light show of the year last night as I was getting ready for bed. I had to have the tv on, so I couldn't hear much thunder. It was nice to have the storms though, it wasn't severe weather, just thunder and lightening.


We had a pretty good show here last night too. Of course, the heavens opened up about 15 minutes before I was to head home from work after a 14 hour day. I kept watching the radar and delayed my departure for another 10-15 minutes and it all worked out ok.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm now in Herndon, VA, and I have issues! The car is eating the tires! It's pulling on the highway, the tire is squeeling on left curves, and the front left wheel locks up if I brake. The wear on the tire is inner wear, with a ridge on the outter edge of the tread blocks. Wtf??


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Wow those look like they have less lip than the 15" ones. Didn't notice that when I saw them on Matt's car, wierd.
> 
> Snap snap, get 'em mounted _then_ take pics.


Firstly, they're an ET of +45, so it's hard to get lip, especially since they're only 8.5 inchers. 

Secondly, I don't think my photography is doing the wheel justice.

Thirdly, I gotta install the suspension before pictures are taken. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Crap. Scirocco down. I'm sitting in a NTB waiting room. Steering went crazy. Random directional changes.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Let us know what you find out Timbo... curious....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Crap. Scirocco down. I'm sitting in a NTB waiting room. Steering went crazy. Random directional changes.



Sucks Timbo. Check tie rod ends, they can mae it squirrelly, but if it's what you say, here's wishing you a happy new beginning. I'd be honoured to rock a small part of your white car in one of mine to memorialize the car that made the most epic trip of all times! 

(fingers crossed that its fixable)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Not good. My frame horn and strut tower separated from the firewall and chassis.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Not good. My frame horn and strut tower separated from the firewall and chassis.


Yeah, I read that in the other thread. Poor little white car, she's such trooper, I'm sure she wants to keep on going. That sounds pretty serious.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I read that in the other thread. Poor little white car, she's such trooper, I'm sure she wants to keep on going. That sounds pretty serious.


Serious, but possibly fixable. Regardless, get it towed home. If you are going to part it that will be a big help.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, to lighten the mood a little bit......

I can has new job!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Ok, to lighten the mood a little bit......
> 
> I can has new job!!!!


WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!

So you DID request the 1st weekend of June off as part of the deal right? :laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> So you DID request the 1st weekend of June off as part of the deal right? :laugh:


Actually, I DID. I will have to work the Friday but I will be there Sat and Sunday. It is the afternoon shift, 2-11. So kinda kills anything during the week, but it is going to be a good job and I have every Sat/Sun off. I will be "on call" one weekend a month. As much as I want to be there on Friday, I will leave after work, I can only negotiate so much and as long as I get m Sat/Sun I will be happy.

And we will be down next weekend too!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

jedilynne said:


> Ok, to lighten the mood a little bit......
> 
> I can has new job!!!!


Congrats!!!

I also have a new job, I'm on my lunch break right now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, I'm digging the new jobs all around as well as that rad picture of the Empire enjoying some of the Emerald Isle's finest...

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry I was snappy with you in the past, lets start over on the good foot. :beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

jedilynne said:


> Ok, to lighten the mood a little bit......
> 
> I can has new job!!!!


Excellent news! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I also have a new job, I'm on my lunch break right now.


Mopar?

Congrats to you and Lynn.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Mopar?
> 
> Congrats to you and Lynn.


Si señor.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice, I take it you stepped up to the big league working for a dealership?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

He may not talk to you now since you are one of the "little people," and I don't mean midgets. 
Well money is always nice to have, so as long as the job is bearable, that's cool.
I should make out a list of parts for my Dodges.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> He may not talk to you now since you are one of the "little people," and I don't mean midgets.
> Well money is always nice to have, so as long as the job is bearable, that's cool.
> I should make out a list of parts for my Dodges.


I think I'll still be good. Sounds like Yellow Jeep is alive and growling back in the bush. You have parts for those, right?  
Gotta love my kid. Yellow Jeep is still stuck where she's been all winter (due to a massive fuel leak), back in the bush in a mudhole. It's 10pm. The big mudfest is tomorrow morning, early departure. If she's out of the bush, she'll be there. Nothing like last minute preparation. My kid takes my whole "philosophy of plans" to a whole 'nother level. Too mean out there for me. Grey cat + warm bed sounds better. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice, I take it you stepped up to the big league working for a dealership?


Indeed. It's not bad so far. I just wish I had some clue of what I'm doing. 

Once I learn all the computer commands and whatnot it'll be good.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Too mean out there for me. Grey cat + warm bed sounds better. :thumbup:


Certainly wasn't mean here today. For once, sunshine and light winds. Cool temps, but not horribly so. I spent some time bonding with the 172 and the Champ. Although later I discovered a casualtiy of the goose-strike. The fairing on the right gear has a couple of rivets that popped loose. :facepalm:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Certainly wasn't mean here today. For once, sunshine and light winds. Cool temps, but not horribly so. I spent some time bonding with the 172 and the Champ. Although later I discovered a casualtiy of the goose-strike. The fairing on the right gear has a couple of rivets that popped loose. :facepalm:


ouch, hope the fix on the airplane is not to much trouble


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Still stuck in SE Texas. Feh! But my roomate said it hasn't snowed today at home, yet.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for the job stuffs. I posted in here before anyone else even knew. I am so excited. As many of you know I have been out of "work" (Roush really doesn't count), since July. So now, the fun can begin. I can get the MK1 finished most specifically.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any fellow shooters out there, feel free to drop a line or comment what you have to share. :beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-owners-out-there-Possible-next-gun-questions.




(was in ahurry when i posted this, busy day at work, hope it makes sense) :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Feh!, extended again, offloading tonight, probably won't reload until Mon, and it takes about 60 hrs to reload, Feh!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Indeed. It's not bad so far. I just wish I had some clue of what I'm doing.
> 
> Once I learn all the computer commands and whatnot it'll be good.



Good stuff. I bet it's quite nice to be dealing with trained technicians rather than people off the street. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good stuff. I bet it's quite nice to be dealing with trained technicians rather than people off the street. :thumbup:


You are being sarcastic aren't you?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Sorry I was snappy with you in the past, lets start over on the good foot. :beer:


No worries, my good man. I like this plan. :thumbup:

And in daily driver news...










Yeah yeah, suspension install (and drop) is within the next 2-7 days.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Lookin' sharp dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

OMG look at that wheel gap!!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good stuff. I bet it's quite nice to be dealing with trained technicians rather than people off the street. :thumbup:


probably not by much. most people off of the street arent in a big rush- most techs know they dont get paid to wait for parts and want parts found and in their hand before they even ask for them. flat rate can be pretty brutal.



Chris16vRocco said:


> Indeed. It's not bad so far. I just wish I had some clue of what I'm doing.
> 
> Once I learn all the computer commands and whatnot it'll be good.


congrats sir. where did you get hired?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

And in Scirocco news, I still f*cking LOVE my Mk1. 

Just ordered the double up hubs and brakes (go Fifteen52!) for the the NOS Enkeis. And all of the equipment for installing the Euro headlights and fog lights. :thumbup:

Driving it again tomorrow. Even the stock 1.7 is fun. Goddamn, I'm going to love that Heron......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> And in Scirocco news, I still f*cking LOVE my Mk1.
> 
> Just ordered the double up hubs and brakes (go Fifteen52!) for the the NOS Enkeis. And all of the equipment for installing the Euro headlights and fog lights. :thumbup:
> 
> Driving it again tomorrow. Even the stock 1.7 is fun. Goddamn, I'm going to *hate every second of the down time to install* that Heron......


FFY Aren't they great little cars!!!!!:laugh: Can you imagine that I stayed sane when mine was away from home for almost a year?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> And in Scirocco news, I still f*cking LOVE my Mk1.
> 
> Just ordered the double up hubs and brakes (go Fifteen52!) for the the NOS Enkeis. And all of the equipment for installing the Euro headlights and fog lights. :thumbup:
> 
> Driving it again tomorrow. Even the stock 1.7 is fun. Goddamn, I'm going to love that Heron......


:thumbup: :laugh:

Glad you're enjoying it! You got outta here just in time. Weather here has been really crummy ever since. Cold and rainy. Not 50's cold, low to mid 40s cold. Ugh. We're in for 65-70 here next week, though. Can't wait!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> congrats sir. where did you get hired?


Jones Chrysler  



punchbug said:


> FFY Aren't they great little cars!!!!!:laugh: Can you imagine that I stayed sane when mine was away from home for almost a year?


You did?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Jones Chrysler



nice. they actually have a nice parts department. our driver is there all the time :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi. :wave:


Nice wheels Joe. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

tmechanic said:


>




*tries not to fap*
My favorite Scirocco EVER! 
Caster Troy's old car. 
:heart:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> No worries, my good man. I like this plan. :thumbup:
> 
> And in daily driver news...
> 
> ...


 Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

It is beautiful today. So I went outside and got to work. Sanding the engine bay and de-greasing the new engine. The engine bay will be ready for paint soon


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Made it back.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I also have a new job...


That's awesome Chris!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

jedilynne said:


> It is beautiful today. So I went outside and got to work. Sanding the engine bay and de-greasing the new engine. The engine bay will be ready for paint soon



B. E. A. Utiful indeed! 

i *did*start stripping paint off of the snowflakes and my swaybar. :thumbup:


anybody here have any experiences with http://www.remchem.com/ or http://www.wpctreatment.com/index.htm ?

just curious. both ideas are intriguing to me, and since i have a transmission torn apart- it seems a good time to consider surface treatments. like, before anything else pops a hole in my transaxle


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHA









Dead
Team Andy® Style.
:thumbup: Love it.


Been neeeding to drive the Falcon again after almost a year, while the BMW gets an engine change.
I will ALWAYS love my little Rocco, but I can now see how much MORE work it needs to become a civilized car and not just a "spare car that runs".
I'm a long ways off from it being all finished...
..is it _ever_ finished?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> FFY Aren't they great little cars!!!!!:laugh: Can you imagine that I stayed sane when mine was away from home for almost a year?


They are! And I'm planning on doing the swap over the winter, so hopefully little down time!



Nataku said:


> :thumbup: :laugh:
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it! You got outta here just in time. Weather here has been really crummy ever since. Cold and rainy. Not 50's cold, low to mid 40s cold. Ugh. We're in for 65-70 here next week, though. Can't wait!


Dude, I totally lucked out! Still haven't washed the car yet, and drove it in the rain today. 



Mtl-Marc said:


> Hi. :wave:
> 
> Nice wheels Joe. :thumbup:


Thanks!



cholland_ said:


> Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


You always did have a soft spot for 'flakes. Sorry you won't be seeing them in person at Cincy. :thumbup:



My Old Roc said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's nev_AR_ finished!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So it looks like we're fostering again.










So the question is, will either or both of them leave?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cuties! 
What a day. It was Mason's first birthday party and we are exhausted. Not to mention it seems like I have enough lasagna, tuna sandwiches, egg salad sandwiches and meatball with sauce to last forever.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cute puppy's there Daun :thumbup:

I think at least one of them will be around come June


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Happy Easter!

Joe those are looking. Can't wait to see it with it dropped.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So it looks like we're fostering again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll need Mutt Muffs for those two. And get ready for chaos, they'll be "springy".......but I bet they are cute! How's Jessie like herding them?


And @ crazyaboutrocs, Mason's a year old already??? Holy crap time flies. Hope the chocolate cake went everywhere! And you now, oictues and all that. 


Okay, on the topic of children. Mine appears to be doing a country music video. Lyrics in bold, comments not so bold

*It was the day after the big mudfest, and Yellow Jeep tried her best, but she got stuck*

(the reality is that she would only run when the starter was on, due to a big mouse party over the winter, and a massive gas leak)










*So along comes Rob with his brave white jeep, overcoming a lot of heat, but she got stuck*

(truth is she was the only one that made it to the mudfest Friday, after one of my son's friends nearly burnt his shop down (yeah, the one next to MY shop) with a big gear oil fire, don't ask. Now my yard smells of charred gear oil, sort of the vintage Scotch of gear oil stenches. And white Jeep overheats.)










*Four cylinders of fury for maroon Jeep, for $300 she's quite the heap, but she got stuck*

(and she ran out of gas, still ran on the 8 year gas from the PO, who'd owned her about three hours before this picture was taken. Good thing her paint is rust coloured)










*The General will solve this Mopar mess, but she got stuck like all the rest! Yeah, they're all stuck. Break out the Bud. :beer:*










The Jimmy got easily extracted, and I think White Jeep is out. The other two are still back at the campsite. What mudhole it is. And of course I didn't take pictures of the three huge white support pickups. Yeah, we could stand a warehouse sized parking lot.

I did the spring beer bottle roundup, I think I got a full wheelbarrow of empties to cash in. I look at it as a parking fee.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

happy zombie-jesus day!!!! :wave:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I did the spring beer bottle roundup, I think I got a full wheelbarrow of empties to cash in. I look at it as a parking fee.


Well, we cashed n all the empties from last week and got I think 10 dollars. At 0.10/bottle.  This is what happens when you have a multitude of people over for a gathering.

It is Easter Sunday (or Zombie Jesus day as some like to call it) and I have to go to my Aunts, but first I think I may be outside taping off some of the MK1. I am hoping to get it painted by the end of the week.

However, I start work tomorrow at Noon.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> happy zombie-jesus day!!!! :wave:


Wow...Mikey....I can always count on you to send us straight to Hell.
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Mmmkay! The super-trooper Golf Diesel made a 1300 mile road-trip to Lemmon, SD from Mt. Vernon, OH. Kept popping boost hoses in MN, and finally, 8 miles away from Lemmon, the boost hose popped and the clamp securing the hose broke. So we limped it the final 8 miles.

MN was tough, as we had very high winds and high speed limit, so boost was at a steady 10 psi with egt's at around 1250 for almost 350 miles.  The little car made it though safe and sound.

We will be here for a week then back home to Ohio on Friday.

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> You always did have a soft spot for 'flakes. Sorry you won't be seeing them in person at Cincy. :thumbup:


I _can_ be in Philly in 9 hours...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> happy zombie-jesus day!!!! :wave:


Happy Zombie-Jesus Day to you too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> I _can_ be in Philly in 9 hours...


And what do you know, I have cold beer. 

However, as good as it does look, I recommend coming post-suspension install. This weekend I have few parts and less time, I'm hoping next week I have more parts and time!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave: back at ya


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I start my new job in 2 hours


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

jedilynne said:


> I start my new job in 2 hours


At a shipping company right?.......hmmm engine shipping destination? let us know:thumbup:

Have a great day at work!
el t


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My Old Roc said:


> Wow...Mikey....I can always count on you to send us straight to Hell.
> Thanks:thumbup:


and thank YOU!!! Quoted till further notice. :heart:

bump for the forum!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I received my first partial shipment of relay wiring equipment today.

Where's the MUUUAHHHAHHAHHAHHAAAAAAA emoticon?

:laugh:

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I received my first partial shipment of relay wiring equipment today.
> 
> Where's the MUUUAHHHAHHAHHAHHAAAAAAA emoticon?
> 
> ...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> I received my first partial shipment of relay wiring equipment today.
> :thumbup:


OMG! MY HERO!!
LOOK EVEYONE!
*WIRES*!
_*RELAYS!*_
....now THAT's a call for a MUHUHUHUHWAAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!








YES!
I'm so proud of you.......sniff......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Worst day I've had in a long time. /end.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I been through two days of work. I love my new job, it's great. It's the type of environment that I will flourish in, I was right about that. It is going to be a long training process but it will be so worth it and I am glad to have taken the job.

Today I got to show off all the cars, even put the 16V up as my background at work. On all three computer screens. One of my co-workers grew up around VWs so he knew what the car was and such. Fun. Fun. Fun.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Been there, done that, ate the toy, choked on the Happy Meal.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

Pretty sure you're supposed to chew before you swallow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Goldice said:


> Pretty sure you're supposed to chew before you swallow.


Owwwwwww. If that's your method, you've been doing it wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

My Old Roc said:


> OMG! MY HERO!!
> LOOK EVEYONE!
> *WIRES*!
> _*RELAYS!*_
> ...


_Next up.... a purple headliner_. :sly:


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*weird day,*

finally moving,only bad thing is that i have no place for the scirocco


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Worst day I've had in a long time. /end.


Whassup girl? 

Today's weather report: fog, 0 miles visibility

Good day to sleep I'd say!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, almost done here in Texas, now they're talking about sending me to Jenkinsville, NC


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

night-night! 











Gonna go outside - it's a nice day. First? Drive Scirocco VERY SLOWLY to Raulito's house. Next? Call Advance. Home delivery of Engine Hoist. After that? Pull motor/trans, bumpers, interior, EVERYTHING! MUHAHAHAHAAHHAAH!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Owwwwwww. If that's your method, you've been doing it wrong.


Q: How do you know if you have a high sperm count?

A: Your girlfriend has to chew before swallowing.

Ba-dum-bum


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> Gonna go outside - it's a nice day. First? Drive Scirocco VERY SLOWLY to Raulito's house. Next? Call Advance. Home delivery of Engine Hoist. After that? Pull motor/trans, bumpers, interior, EVERYTHING! MUHAHAHAHAAHHAAH!


And then what?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> I been through two days of work. I love my new job, it's great. It's the type of environment that I will flourish in, I was right about that. It is going to be a long training process but it will be so worth it and I am glad to have taken the job.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

This post is full of win.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> This post is full of win.



I too may like to win one day


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmm. Off to work I go.

Want some bad news? The much needed suspension re-do to the rear has reached the point of, no driving till it gets done.  This is the 16V. I am prolly going to have the local shop take a look, but hmm. I do have a torch now. Just not really the time. I have all the parts. I also am in bad need of an alignment and two new front tires. *sigh*. This is what happens when you start driving your car again after not driving, you remember that oh yeah, things need to be fixed. 

But I haven't done a repair to her since this time last year so she is well deserving. And the suspension has needed to be done for a long time.....The front is done, the rear has been sitting on a shelf just waiting, and I just keep forgetting. I know, BAD me. 

So I will get it fixed before Cincy, hopefully next week. But until then, no Scirocco driving for me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Hmmm. Off to work I go.
> 
> 
> 
> So I will get it fixed before Cincy, hopefully next week. But until then, no Scirocco driving for me.


SO are you 'bugging" it then? Going back to the roots......

I am gardening. It's one of those frustrating days when it is nice here, but total crap at the airport (now that the fog's gone it's thunderstorms, that might be a bit too exciting for me) . So weeds must die.......till my back gives out, which will be soon at the rate I'm going. My garden's pretty big and wild.

Update on the "wild". YEEESH! Reported 58 knot winds!!!! This bad weather streak just will not give up. Maybe the weeds will just blow away?

Edit: AH, it's because Harper is in the area. For those unfamiliar, it's our Prime Minister.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Goldice said:


> Pretty sure you're supposed to chew before you swallow.


 WHOA! 

sup there Mitch... I see you snuck in a post when noone was looking. 

_veddy veddy sneaky...._


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> _Next up.... a purple headliner_. :sly:


NOT purple...just the Dishwashing Monkey was purple.









The headliner was BLUE...and its NOT blue anymore...Damn you people!


















Goldice said:


> Pretty sure you're supposed to chew before you swallow.


 Holy CRAP!
Did anyone get a picture of Mitch leaving a post??
It never happens!
Damn he's a sneaky Panda.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Is this guy not the doggie molester??? Im not up on the west coast thing since I moved from there in 87......I only know what you show me on the vortexz!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

My Old Roc said:


> NOT purple...just the Dishwashing Monkey was purple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I've had my Golf for over a year now.

For the first time ever, I'm driving it with no warning lights on the dashboard! 









Also (sort of) got this little bitch running, since last weekend was the first one of the year without snow, rain, freezing temperatures, or a mix of all three (just the rain).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

What year is the bike Cholland?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

It's spring time!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I've had my Golf for over a year now.
> 
> For the first time ever, I'm driving it with no warning lights on the dashboard!



Aren't you lucky! Mine now has a red brake warning light with a sharp BEEP BEEP BEEP when it climbs hills. I'm guessing the brake fluid is just low enough that the sensor gets frightened. It stops, it has enough fluid, but the car needs its blankie and soother on hills. Currently no CEL, but that might change next time I drive it. Or not. It's like an arcade drivng an A4 chaasis car.

In other news, God Bless the brewers of Belgium! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Whassup girl?


I can't really talk about it. I might be going off the grid. :thumbdown:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> I can't really talk about it. I might be going off the grid. :thumbdown:



well thats no good at all 

pretty sure the last person i heard say that was thinking about skipping the country to avoid jailtime.



really hope its not that bad, and that things get better for you ASAP!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It's spring time!!!


Sorry Marc, looks like a Dunnville boy just finished off your Habs.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Sorry Marc, looks like a Dunnville boy just finished off your Habs.....


oops...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> What year is the bike Cholland?


Same as the yellow car. Every summer is the summer of '75 around here.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Same as the yellow car. Every summer is the summer of '75 around here.


Seeing as I was born in 1975, I approve this comment. :thumbup:

Drove the Scirocco to work again today. GodDAMN, these little Mk1s are fun as hell! Yes, less powerful than the 16V, but they are so nimble and toight! 

Although Colin Chapman was most famous for his adage, "to add speed, add lightness" I think I prefer this one more:

"Adding power makes you faster on the straights. Subtracting weight makes you faster everywhere."

:laugh:

Best purchase decision of my life thus far, other than my engagement ring. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Best purchase decision of my life thus far, other than my engagement ring. :thumbup:


Awesome. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

The 16V is.....




off to the local shop to get fixed. I'm a little frightened. I have never had anyone work on this car other than myself, Daun, you know, trusted peeps. Is it wrong that I am taking the parts, the Bentley, and some of the tools for this job?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

...................................does ANYONE know the perils of having to drive through Monterey Park without a *working horn*!!!!!!


I feel completely defenseless.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My Old Roc said:


> ...................................does ANYONE know the perils of having to drive through Monterey Park without a *working horn*!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel completely defenseless.....



My advise... use your finger!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

posting this pic one last time,
roof rack and related bits now in route to its new owner.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> _Next up.... a purple headliner_. :sly:


Been off a few days... come back to find this.

Yo Paul... look man, I bought her a purple multi-format hat. That's support.

A Purple headliner would be enablement, verging on encouragement.

Jus' sayin'... for god's sake man, think it through.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

[QUOTE/]...GodDAMN, these little Mk1s are fun as hell! Yes, less powerful than the 16V, but they are so nimble and toight! 

Although Colin Chapman was most famous for his adage, "to add speed, add lightness" I think I prefer this one more:

"Adding power makes you faster on the straights. Subtracting weight makes you faster everywhere."

:laugh:

Best purchase decision of my life thus far, other than my engagement ring. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Some weird editing; mebbe work mebbe not. For those of you (electrons) about to die... und so weiter.

Yes for Mk1's are light and nimble, would be better with a 16v. Yep and I even understand that at 5k feet altitude (CO), NA I'm giving up about 18- 20% HP, so go find a 16v drivetrain and give it a purpose in Life.

Colin Chapman Rules.

Do Not Ever, Even At Gunpoint, allow your wife access to your email (Death is the better option). If you do the math... purchase, upkeep, insurance, return on investment... plus a variable for "control of number of keysets" a decent condition 6-cyl E-type Jag is competitive.

Jus' sayin'.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Been off a few days... come back to find this.
> 
> Yo Paul... look man, I bought her a purple multi-format hat. That's support.
> 
> ...


Hey, he wasn't talking about MY headliner. And who needs a headliner, even a roof? But the hat, well, THAT has been well enjoyed. And really, can you ever have TOO much purple?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

punchbug said:


> can you ever have TOO much purple?


 Yep.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: morning 

Its Friday!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

yes, it a good morning


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: morning
> 
> Its Friday!


Good morning!

And I'm taking a half day today and going to Volksfest tomorrow!

Weather Friday: Sunny and 67
Weather Saturday: Sunny and 70
Weather Sunday: Sunny and 72


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Amen!

You taken the new Green Bean?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Amen!
> 
> You taken the new Green Bean?


Is this the official introduction party? If a proud owner counts, you should have a great day! SO glad you feel the same about that car as I do about mine, I just love my MkI. But is mine mobile yet? NO. 

Okay, so yesterday was a classic case of plans. My plan was to have a routine mammogram done, then fly in the afternoon, and in between have lunch at my old workplace, get cat food, and pick up a few things in Hagersville. Take back the empties and fill the car with my plants which are still in the greenhouse up there. THAT was my plan.

So since I had done campsite cleanup, might as well do an empties run. :beer::thumbup:
I added 500 cans after taking this picture (from the boy's shop).









It was a wild day here, and way too scary to work on the yard due to the crashing sounds of trees smashing branches in the wind. 










I had to drive around this shed and a whole lot of downed trees getting to Hagersville. Of course I was pretty sure I'd be staying on the ground by this point:










Once I got to Hagersville, I noticed another little problem. The stores were all dark. :thumbdown: The mammogram had already been cancelled, but there was this:










So I got to drive around for a while longer with my stale beer dregs. THANK GOODNESS the pet store could process a cash sale. If there was no cat food, I might as well not ever come home. So I dropped by the school to see how they were making out, no power, kids roaming the dark halls, trees toppled....yeah, glad I retired, they've had a pile of chaos days (the fire, the staff member arrest, etc) since I left, and the kids never settle back to work this time of year.










So I headed for the next little town's beer store. No power there either, so I came home after stopping in at my parents. More in a second....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

That looks like my basement. I have 5 gallons of cider and 5 gallons of imperial red ale to bottle.....Sure have enough bottles for the task....:facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Anyway, one I got home my son arrived with one of his co-workers, the Newfie. You have to love Newfies. Anyway, they set to work on some sled stuff, and I did a run to yet another beer store to trade the empties for full ones. :thumbup:










The swirls of fogging oil were kind of cool:










Then they went and got the victim. Muahahahaha....










Now you may say that's a good looking car, but that's what about 400 mice thought too. :thumbdown:
Most of the fasteners came off nicely except for this OEM 1/2" "bolt?", For those not in the salt belt, this is the expectation at this point on a used car, if it looks better than that you're always thankful:










Of course the engine crane decided to have hydraulic issues, so it was a limited lift.










Smile guys! :










The front end comes right off these ones, thankfully:










Out! 










It'll be going into the Hot Rod once he brings it home. I can imagine he'll be real kind to the old engine on its last trip, it's currently running on three, the trnny sounds like a supercharger and it all sounds *EXCELLENT* :screwy:

Did my alternator belt get tensioned? NO :banghead::banghead:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Car is home and is running amazingly well. New suspension for the win!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

jedilynne said:


> Car is home and is running amazingly well. New suspension for the win!



What they replace, how much it cost and who did you go to?:thumbup:

Nice to hear they did it this quick!

el t


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

saw this on ebay. may be of help to somebody 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-R...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


^fuel pump bracket


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> What they replace, how much it cost and who did you go to?:thumbup:
> 
> Nice to hear they did it this quick!
> 
> el t


A local garage called Lincoln Street Garage. I know the owner personally. I had to replace the rear suspension. We could not undo the rust welded bolts. Only charged me 60 bucks to get it done. So it was worth it to me to have the car fixed and myself not out there for hours fighting with it. It would have taken me longer than it did him. A lot less frustrating.

They guy is great, we provide the parts and he does the work.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

You have SO many toys down there Cathy! 

I recently managed to score a 1946 Ford 2N tractor.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Amen!
> 
> You taken the new Green Bean?


Yes!



punchbug said:


> Is this the official introduction party? If a proud owner counts, you should have a great day! SO glad you feel the same about that car as I do about mine, I just love my MkI. But is mine mobile yet? NO.


Intro indeed. It's still an absolute mess, as I haven't washed it since the epic trip from MN, so it will go to Volksfest as a road trip machine.

I did, however, spend the afternoon today wiring up a solid set of relays. What a difference some H4s and relays make! I even found some nice fabric tape to wrap the relay loom in and I finally used one the the first gifts that the Timob gave me back in the Fall of 2006: a Saab ABS box to fit my relays into! It's tucked into the space between the headlights and the battery, but I'd like to try and fabricate a mount for it somewhere.

Bigtavo and I will be meeting along the turnpike to caravan together tomorrow morning. If any PA folk are interested, come on by!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fixdeded it ffffur ya


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Fixdeded it ffffur ya


:laugh:

Pics will have to wait till tomorrow. it's all tucked into my remote garage for the evening. Love having safe storage!

I already have the camera battery in the charger and it will be coming along for the ride tomorrow. Off to bed for this tired monkey...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Work is kicking my ass lately so I can only check in so often, but I gotta say:

Cathy, first off your recycle haul brought a tear to my eye...looks just like that around here too. :laugh: 

And Rotax = WIN on all levels too.

Izzy wtf do you need a tractor for? :sly:

Joe, wait nevermind. 

Mitch, call a brother man, Gizmo misses you.  And 'grats on that other thing. Hope all is well man.:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Izzy wtf do you need a tractor for? :sly:


Mainly for the brush hog it came with but I'm sure the manure bucket and blade will come in handy at the farm too. :thumbup: Going to get a tiller for it also.

Best of all, it came with a really nice car trailer.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

P.S. I noticed the DKP crew (air-cooled club) were at Nick's Burgers while on the way home from little league practice this evening, so I dropped it in second and caught them all looking at the funny silly water-cooled car.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

veetarded said:


> P.S. I noticed the DKP crew (air-cooled club) were at Nick's Burgers while on the way home from little league practice this evening, so I dropped it in second and caught them all looking at the funny silly water-cooled car.


Been there, done that. We are local air-cooled club members, due to the little Beetle. However, the little Beetle needed brakes last fall and when it came time for the Fall colors cruise we took Sciroccos. No one knew what they were, everyone asked me about them.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Been there, done that. We are local air-cooled club members, due to the little Beetle. However, the little Beetle needed brakes last fall and when it came time for the Fall colors cruise we took Sciroccos. No one knew what they were, everyone asked me about them.


What you need to do is train your car to pee on command, with the big flashy steam show that accompanies it, then get a big sticker that says :"Can your air cooler do THAT?"
Or that's how I remember the one air cooled cruise I took Klausie to.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

That was Leela's plan when we crashed the air cooled party at Irwindale Speedway one year.
Leela marked her territiory the only way a watercooled can!
Lets everone know we were here!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> What you need to do is train your car to pee on command, with the big flashy steam show that accompanies it, then get a big sticker that says :"Can your air cooler do THAT?"
> Or that's how I remember the one air cooled cruise I took Klausie to.


I am honestly surprised neither of mine did anything like that. We had the MK1 first and it started acting up (new fuel filter) so we took it him and then got the 16V. I thought for sure we would have massive explosions of coolant and other assorted things. But nope. Even though the 16V did not have a good track record of enjoyed air cooled vehicles at all at this point.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

You KNOW you want to come over and watch this...









C'mon...who of us wouldn't love to torque down lugbolts by hand!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting thing I saw today: '68 911 that has been sitting for quite awhile. What was it that Cathy said about plans? Muhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.

Watch this.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Interesting thing I saw today: '68 911 that has been sitting for quite awhile. What was it that Cathy said about plans? Muhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa.


Oh that's not a plan,THAT my friend, is a dream. So, the REAL question is this, were there rainbows? 



veetarded said:


> Watch this.



Isn't that supposed to be preceded by "Hold my beer and....." :laugh: Jus' sayin'.....

In other news about dream machines, the boy got his dashboard for the sexy golf cart, CF look, and it has LOTS of cup holders:










And he got his rims. To quote him, "Yup, dem's tens!"











SS stands for "Super Sexy"!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

You will love this part: The 911 is sitting in the back yard of an old dude that raced super vees in the 70's, and his shop and trailer are stuffed full of parts. 

He is having heart problems, but I fully intend to become friends with him and get my hands on as much of it as i can. We'll see.

P.S. That looks like it's gonna be one helluva nice golf cart!:thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Got the garden planted today. Everything is seeded and ready to grow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, correct me if I'm wrong, but is it MAY? Then GET THE HELL ON with the MAY FRIKKIN' FLOWERS . April showers can just get lost already. :thumbdown:

Update: Today's weather? More grey, drizzly crap. :banghead:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm ready for some sun and warmth, after TX, I'm freezing my a$$ off up here.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A nice day today, so the Jetta got washed.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Put in the hoses in the fuel system I got and the car won't start. 

Jesus, does anything ever go right with these cars? I've owned the damn thing a year now, and never driven it.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> the car won't start.
> 
> Jesus, does anything ever go right with these cars? :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sciroccos, because everything else is just reliable.....yeah, they can be sweethearts or nightmares. We've all been there, we share your pain. eep fighting, she'll behave eventually.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I must have "paid it forward" owning a 16V for 10 years. My darling 8V Mk1 has been a dream so far. Drove it for a 4 hour road trip with bigtavo for a Volkwagen show yesterday, took it to run errands today. I would drive it again tomorrow if not for the forecasted rain.

Yeah yeah, I know I'm late with pictures, but I'm trying to back my entire computer up this weekend as it appears that I'm about to have a catastrophic disk failure. :thumbdown:

At least it's showing signs of warning me instead of just failing.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I must have "paid it forward" owning a 16V for 10 years. My darling 8V Mk1 has been a dream so far.


If this were true then my MK1 would run better.

However that said I have a darling 16V and Mike's MK1 is a dream come true. So perhaps I am paying my dues with my MK1 and everything will be ok soon.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like Osama Bin Laden is now dead (finally) 

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed/story?id=13505703


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Granitethewolf said:


> Looks like Osama Bin Laden is now dead (finally)
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed/story?id=13505703



lol


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Granitethewolf said:


> Looks like Osama Bin Laden is now dead (finally)
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed/story?id=13505703


Yup. Watching the people party in NYC on CNN. :thumbup:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

..................you're welcome, America... 
-Team Andy®


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

veetarded said:


> You will love this part: The 911 is sitting in the back yard of an old dude that raced super vees in the 70's, and his shop and trailer are stuffed full of parts.
> 
> He is having heart problems, but I fully intend to become friends with him and get my hands on as much of it as i can. We'll see.
> 
> P.S. That looks like it's gonna be one helluva nice golf cart!:thumbup:


Doooo eeeet !

Any 911 is worth saving.... :thumbup:

http://www.964c2.se/photos/IMG_0470.JPG

*shameless pic whorage*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

jedilynne said:


> A local garage called Lincoln Street Garage. I know the owner personally. I had to replace the rear suspension. We could not undo the rust welded bolts. Only charged me 60 bucks to get it done. So it was worth it to me to have the car fixed and myself not out there for hours fighting with it. It would have taken me longer than it did him. A lot less frustrating.
> 
> They guy is great, we provide the parts and he does the work.


The Vanagon needs brakes and I wanted to have a good hand do them. I was going to buy parts...You think this guys will be upto the task? You think they run if they see a vanagon?

Thanks,
el t:thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

You know the oddest felling is driveing your scirocco home knowing it will the last 
time it gets driven for a long time.








The mars red out, the flash silver runner up.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Neptuno said:


> The Vanagon needs brakes and I wanted to have a good hand do them. I was going to buy parts...You think this guys will be upto the task? You think they run if they see a vanagon?
> 
> Thanks,
> el t:thumbup:


 When I go the parts house,every one get's cramps and runs the the restroom,or 
puts the stock away in the back room.
They fear the look up of parts for my Scirocco's.
Bitche's!:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

wimps....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

A1peopleS2wagons said:


> When I go the parts house,every one get's cramps and runs the the restroom,or
> puts the stock away in the back room.
> They fear the look up of parts for my Scirocco's.
> Bitche's!:beer:


When someone comes into my autoparts store asking for Scirocco parts - my employees call me in - "TIMBO - THERE'S A GUY ASKIN' ABOUT SCIROCCOS!! GET OVER HERE" and yes - they do actually call me timbo.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> The Vanagon needs brakes and I wanted to have a good hand do them. I was going to buy parts...You think this guys will be upto the task? You think they run if they see a vanagon?
> 
> Thanks,
> el t:thumbup:


They are doing the Beetle brakes for us. They let us bring all our own parts, just do the work. It's great. It is worth it to give it a try though.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Back from South Dakota. 2600 miles in a 25 year old VW. Yay!

No real issues other than boost hoses popping regularly, and fighting terrible winds the whole way back.

Feels good to be home.

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I want t3/t4e or t3 boost.......please GOD


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Since I got the aircooled beetle-evo above I dont dream of more hp's anymore, I just want to learn to drive it better..... :screwy:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> When someone comes into my autoparts store asking for Scirocco parts


How often could that POSSIBLY happen any more?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

My Old Roc said:


> How often could that POSSIBLY happen any more?


I shop at a couple Advance stores for Scirocco parts somewhat regularly, but it's just because there are 2 stores within 8 miles of where I live. Well, that and when I break something, I want to go buy parts right then, not wait for mail order.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(inverter ON) 

"Nut Monkey", ...is that anything like a 'Gearhead'?

TBerk here, thats 'Tosha w/ a Long O'.

aka Dr. FrankenBerk, Tazmaniac, & 'dude'.

I've owned Sciroccos and will agian. 


TBerk
like a Phoenix, I doth rise and rise...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Post 12,000 - Picture Hijacking for Ownage's sake...

semi-random tech procedure:










Beauty can be very simple, yet complex at the same time...










These are Water-Cooled VWs, right?










(Insert favorite NSFW here...)


TBerk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Granitethewolf said:


> Looks like Osama Bin Laden is now dead (finally)
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed/story?id=13505703



It won't change anything. :thumbdown:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> It won't change anything. :thumbdown:


You sure about that? I only found out when I picked up the newspaper this morning, flipped open and saw "Bin Laden Dead".

I then suddenly noticed that the air smells better today than it did yesterday.

You're right that much WON'T change, the world in general and that region in particular still have lots of problems to (hopefully) be solved.

But I think this is a significant step in the right direction. WAS: Bin Laden/ NOW: Be Rottin' (actually crab-food by now if I understand right), is an improvement.

The world is a long way from perfect, but this counts as a win.

OBL- RIH


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> OBL- RIH


I agree with ^ that. eace:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Score!!!


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Score!!!



Nice! Who's is it?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Score!!!





theenico said:


> Nice! Who's is it?


No idea...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Morning


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

and to you:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> No idea...


I'm confused. I don't see anything.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

oh hai


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm confused. I don't see anything.





Mtl-Marc said:


> Score!!! Click HERE.


Click the link^^


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Click the link^^


I did, and I didn't see anything.

Then I moved my pointer off the screen and the labels disappeared. Then I saw it. 

Damn the Vancouver Native Housing Society that was blocking my view!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

woops :screwy:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ummm...wow.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

theenico said:


> Nice! Who's is it?


My guess? Jerome's (hardrocco).


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

finals. :facepalm:

possible scirocco progress.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bigg stuff right there.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I can not wrap my head around that
:wave:Izz.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Brian - all you ever do is walk in and wave! Anything else to report? :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

:screwy:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> :screwy:


:screwy:


:wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :screwy:
> 
> 
> :wave:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

I think we should all vote in Izzy in as the " Fair Maiden of the Scirocco "

All in favor?

:bs:

And remember.... May the 4th be with you...always.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

So, last week I ordered from our friends Parts4VWs. I got the shipment in only a couple of days. I was more than pleased with the service.

Fast forward to yesterday, when I received another package in the mail...










Wait, I recognize that address...










YAY! Gotta love the after-the-fact candy. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to the Potters!

Oh, and here's a shot at work with the new city lights...










_Lurking in the shadows..._


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, my major accomplishemt for the day was ordering a nice Interstate battery for the purple car. Her battery's actually okay, but some silver bitch stole it and refuses to give it back. 

Mainly I spent the day doing battle with the yard again. Rhodies and the fantail willow got a huge haircut. I've got one more contorted willow calling my name and I'll hit the beverage section. Finally decentish weather at least. As in not pouring. It did spatter a bit, can't have it all.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Chewies says:
Remember....May the 4th be with you...always.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

My Old Roc said:


> Chewies says:
> Remember....May the 4th be with you...always.




Really???

:facepalm:



:laugh:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> I think we should all vote in Izzy in as the " Fair Maiden of the Scirocco "
> 
> All in favor?
> 
> ...


Izzy is just about as cool as anyone could ever get!!
She gets my vote for the coolest "Girl's Rock" of the decade.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, and here's a shot at work with the new city lights...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!! :thumbup:



My Old Roc said:


> Chewies says:
> Remember....May the 4th be with you...always.


:laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Working midnights! Not much to do, but only three hours leftt till my day shift co-worker arrives.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

My Old Roc said:


> I think we should all vote in Izzy in as the " Fair Maiden of the Scirocco "
> 
> All in favor?
> 
> ...


yes. Izzy gets my vote also :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning 

Happy Cinco de Mayo :beer:

a day off today for me 

... going to continue to work on my 16v to get it ready for the trip Ohio next month


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> Chewies says:
> Remember....May the 4th be with you...always.


That is so, well, YESTERDAY! 
Happy Cinco de Mayo!!!!! :snowcool:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sunny and 66 degrees F today, drove the Scirocco to work again. What a joy!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

hey folks - help me out here? 

it always seemed like my fuel pump was on it's way out before winter. at the end of the winter, it no longer would do much of anything - it made a rough noise and sounded like crap, and the car wouldn't run.

i replaced the pump, got an accumulator, and all the surrounding hoses. i hooked it all back up, and the pump won't make any noise at all. relay is brand new and i can't figure out any reason this would happen. (and, the wiring is correct - brown to negative on the pump, red to positive)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Have you made a fuel pump jumper to see if you can trigger the fuel pump to run.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Have you made a fuel pump jumper to see if you can trigger the fuel pump to run.


no - i still don't understand what that is.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Went and ordered a Springfield Armory XDm 3.8 compact! 
Pretty excited. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

you create a wire like so . . . 










The small wire line with the 2 yellow connectors. 

Then you remove the fuel pump relay and install the jumper. 

Like this . . . .









The jumper should run the fuel pump continuously when installed.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I created mine using one of these


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Aren't you guys clever. I usually use a paperclip. 

Brendan


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Aren't you guys clever. I usually use a paperclip.
> 
> Brendan


and that works fine? that's definitely on the list of 'stuff i have laying around'


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I've heard of people doing the paperclip thing, just never don't it personally.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> and that works fine? that's definitely on the list of 'stuff i have laying around'


Yeah, anything that gets the electrons from point A to point B will work. I have a short hunk of electrical wire with two spade connectors in my toolkit, so that's what I use. I actually think I might have one of those in the gloveboxes of each one, though I'm 90% sure the purple car came with one in it glovebox. Gotta love VeeDubs. 


DEAR GOD! My son just sent me this link, says its his next project. Thankfully, I have no idea where he'd ever get one of those engines...:sly:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

i'm gonna go try it.

if i understand right, the fuel pump going when i jumper it means that it's the relay (which is brand new). if it doesn't, then it's something else?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> i'm gonna go try it.
> 
> if i understand right, the fuel pump going when i jumper it means that it's the relay (which is brand new). if it doesn't, then it's something else?


okay, here's what happened - the pump spewed fuel everywhere (i couldn't even get it to do that, before.) i went and hand tightened everything (lazy) and it still spit some fuel on the ground, but the car still doesn't want to start. 

do i need a new relay, then? mine's brand new, though it is from autozone.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> okay, here's what happened - the pump spewed fuel everywhere (i couldn't even get it to do that, before.) i went and hand tightened everything (lazy) and it still spit some fuel on the ground, but the car still doesn't want to start.
> 
> do i need a new relay, then? mine's brand new, though it is from autozone.


If everything isn't tight, and it's leaking fuel, it's not going to have enough fuel pressure at the fuel distributor. Stop being lazy and make sure everything is tight and not leaking.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw a Scirocco on my way home from work.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah man. Get under that thing tighten everything up and run the pump again. Check for leaks and if all is good try to crank her. Then if there is no start there are enough people on the forum to point you in the right direction.

Yes these cars can be fustrating and at time you feel like you aren't getting anywhere.
Just keep a positive mind and keep at it. 

The red ones are the most evil ones. Muhhhhhaaaaa


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Plus if it's leaking everywhere it may look like Chris' black 16V looked at the end, and you don't want that. Brian's jumper is a good way to go, or the same thing with a switch, which is what I did and works great.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Went and ordered a Springfield Armory XDm 3.8 compact!
> Pretty excited. Can't wait for it to get here!


Nice! I have a small frame .45 from Firestar that I love. Fits perfectly in the hand.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks for the help, folks. tomorrow i should have plenty of time after my last exam to tighten everything up and try her out.

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Plus if it's leaking everywhere it may look like Chris' black 16V looked at the end, and you don't want that. Brian's jumper is a good way to go, or the same thing with a switch, which is what I did and works great.


Yeah, the coolest temp wiring rig is one like that with a switch and a fuse holder. I built one with alligator clips and have used it a whole bunch of times as a bypass.

And Chris wasn't being mean saying not to be lazy, he was just quoting your own words. So snug that stuff up, everyone hates working with fuel leaks, they are no fun. Keep an extinguisher handy just in case, you should have a good one in you garage anyway, so this is as good an exuse as any to get one. At least you don't run the risk of soaking your bra with gas. Or I don't think you do...:what:

In other news, can I tell you how much I love getting parts for 16Vs? :banghead::banghead: (Or getting parts around here in general for that matter...) So I'm on week two trying to get an air filter for the 8V (which has some wierd diesel airbox on it apparently) but I figured ordering a battery for the 16V would be easy. It's an Interstate, so may as well support the local dealer. Phone him up, give him the Interstate part number off the one in the other 16V, should be easy right? No, the delivery guy brought one with the terminals on the wrong side, and in the wrong housing. Other than that is was perfect. Well, it was 12V at least....so the delivery guy was supposed to bring the right one this evening, they would phone. Perfect day for beer thirty to come mid-afternoon, but I held off so I could go get the battery. No call....so there she sits again. Charging system seems to be the theme in the herd this spring.

And on yet another note, there are some dang good brewers in Iceland! :laugh::beer:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I should send a selection of my beers to Cincy for you all's to enjoy...


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

punchbug said:


> And Chris wasn't being mean saying not to be lazy, he was just quoting your own words. So snug that stuff up, everyone hates working with fuel leaks, they are no fun. Keep an extinguisher handy just in case, you should have a good one in you garage anyway, so this is as good an exuse as any to get one. At least you don't run the risk of soaking your bra with gas. Or I don't think you do...:what:


no, i know he wasn't being mean, and i know i am being lazy... i gave myself 15 minutes to go outside today and work on it while taking a break from studying, so i didn't have much of an effort to put in. :wave:

and 'have a good one in your garage'... looks like i gotta get a garage! :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

twardnw said:


> I should send a selection of my beers to Cincy for you all's to enjoy...



some schoolhouse stuff?:laugh:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Had one of the best days ever. Went train chasing with Mike and Daun. Oh what a beautiful train did we find! Followed by Stig like manuvers to find said train again. Unfortuantely we were not in Scirocco, but BMW. Daun has the pictures. It was a beautiful day. And quite the adventure.

I only thought we were going to die once, mostly because as this beautiful train was rounding the corner into the Toledo Amtrak station the two boys decided it would be good idea to start getting out of the car, it mostly still running. All I saw was a conrete barrier and my car not stopping. :facepalm: But the brake was pulled and the car was stopped, in just enough time. 

The only thing that I didn't get to experience today that I wish I had was a properly executed hand brake turn. So therefore I am pretty sure the day was partly a fail. Oh and did I forget to mention that I was half asleep for the majority of it?

We did have Ice Cream and Tacos though.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: good morning!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

jedilynne said:


> We did have Ice Cream and Tacos though.


Win!

Oh, hi Brian. :wave:

Getting things sorted on the 8VT?

Also, should I get coco mats or Berber?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, hi Brian. :wave:
> 
> Getting things sorted on the 8VT?


Yes I am slowly. There is still a bunch of things needing to be finish, all little details. 

But I did drive it in to work again today. 

Has anyone every had to repair the mounting nuts in the hood? On my DS the welds broke on both.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Yes I am slowly. There is still a bunch of things needing to be finish, all little details.
> 
> But I did drive it in to work again today.
> 
> Has anyone every had to repair the mounting nuts in the hood? On my DS the welds broke on both.


Bring me turbo......:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Had one of the best days ever. Went train chasing with Mike and Daun. Oh what a beautiful train did we find! Followed by Stig like manuvers to find said train again. Unfortuantely we were not in Scirocco, but BMW. Daun has the pictures. It was a beautiful day. And quite the adventure.


Yeah, so... Mike and I are both fans of the Pennsylvania Railroad - which has been gone for over 40 years. I got wind this week that a couple of restored PRR locomotives were to be trekking from Philly to Chicago on Thursday with a couple of restored PRR passenger cars in tow and decided I wanted to take advantage of this rare opportunity to see them running. Mike quickly agreed that this was a Good Idea (tm), and the weather forecast was even favorable.

Soooo, I hopped in the 172 and headed north for Toledo. (One of these years I'm going to get the trim piece over the instrument panel re-installed!)










I passed by one of our favorite train-watching spots on the way - Fostoria OH. As usual, there was plenty of activity.










Once on the ground, we went in search of The Train. We had been getting updates via a friend that couldn't make it as to its current location, and ended up meeting a couple guys that were doing the same thing we were.

The chase happened quite by accident. We had set up a nice shot, only to have a freight train come to a stop in front of us. Thinking we still had a bit of time, we waited for a bit.... when all of the sudden The Train went by on the other track at 60 mph. We finally caught up with it in Toledo proper, ironically at the Amtrak station. (This was where Lynne was sure we were going to hit a concrete barrier - literally pulled up in the middle of the parking lot, jumped out over the barrier and took this shot.)










We decided to set up one more location since we wanted to catch The Train going by at speed, so off to the west edge of town we went. Well, it was approaching rush hour and traffic was, ummm, less than speedy, but we made it several minutes ahead of The Train.










By this point it was nearing 5:00, so back to the airport we went and I took off for home.










I did see a really cool bridge on the way back, complete with train. 










Yep, we're geeks. :laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Yep, we're geeks. :laugh:


true... just like everyone else in the Scirocco forum. 

You do however have the coolest hobbies imho. :beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I did the unthinkable. I made a post in the mk4 forum, and everybody agreed with me. Even the OP changed his mind. I'm in shock. This means I win at the internets, right?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I did the unthinkable. I made a post in the mk4 forum, and everybody agreed with me. Even the OP changed his mind. I'm in shock. This means I win at the internets, right?


It means you are a god among men. Or a man among retards, not sure which.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It means you are a god among men. Or a man among retards, not sure which.


Signature worthy right there :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> If everything isn't tight, and it's leaking fuel, it's not going to have enough fuel pressure at the fuel distributor. Stop being lazy and make sure everything is tight and not leaking.


@ Jacob M:

What he said ^ x2. The fuel system runs at high pressures, 30+ psi to pop the injectors, and you can lose a lot of pressure in a hurry to a leak that doesn't seem that bad...

Also, I'm curious; just how opened up was this system? You may have sucked some air into it, which is a bad thing. I think you can at least partly bleed by disconnecting the fuel line to the Cold Start Valve (aka "5th injector"), put open end of hose in large container (say 1/2 gallon or bigger), jumper fuel pump relay. You 'should' get bunches of fuel, if you get foam or bubbles continue running pump until you don't anymore.
Next step after that would be to pull the injectors... that's a bit more involved; as you'd want to replace (at least) seats and seals while you're there, and also will have to fake the airflow sensor plate. In general my experience has been that doing the CSV bleed is sufficient, that should remove most if not all air to and through the fuel distributor, any remaining air bubbles will eventually work out through the individual injector lines (though you'll probably have some rough running and misfiring until they do).

On the fuel pump jumper; a paper clip WILL work, but I recommend against. A paper clip will conduct electrons, but does not do so efficiently. In electrics, less efficiency means more heat, so... if you leave the clip in more than a few seconds, it will get hot. Hot enough to burn your fingers when you go to pull it out, and that can't be good for the relay socket or its connections.
Good heavy wire is better, use crimp- on spade connectors at each end; solder if convenient. Building the jumper with an inline fuse is a good idea, so is a switch if you expect to be doing a 'lot' of fuel system troubleshooting. But fuse and switch, while helpful, are not required. Still, both are good ideas (fuse for safety, switch for ease of use).

On fuel connections; for sure tighten anything that you made loose, jumper fuel relay and check again for leaks. The copper washers can be reused if you're careful, re-face by rubbing them on fine sandpaper (350 grit or finer) on a flat surface. When both faces are clean and shiny and show no visible scratches (deeper than your sanding), they're good to go.
Clean, clean, CLEAN!! CIS is sensitive to dirt, too. Get a couple of cans of spray fuel cleaner, use 'em on everything BEFORE you open connections and again as you reassemble.

Hope this helps. Good luck.

:beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/2353643490.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool stuff Daun.:thumbup:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Signature worthy right there :laugh:


I agree!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I did the unthinkable. I made a post in the mk4 forum, and everybody agreed with me. Even the OP changed his mind. I'm in shock. This means I win at the internets, right?


Oh for sure, and you may be king of Volkswagens if you can keep that MkIV running for an entire week without that CEL glowing in your face. And you are already a king among men because you have an early MkI.

Or at least this forum regads you in that manner. :what:

And Jacob Matthew, yeah, you need a garage. Sciroccos pretty much demand one, it may be why yours is throwing tantrums.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Re: Fuel spraying all over;

- Copper Washers can be refurbished w/ light sandpapering and a little application of heat.

- Don't over torque your gas fittings too far, the banjo fittings can break.

- CIS is a 'return to the tank the unused amount' type system; you can run that pump like they were say'n and clear _most_ of the air bubbles out. but you might need to raise the air flow meter plate to get a larger amount of fuel- aiming to purge the injectors.

Dats all for now but I'm sure theres more, I need to finish unpacking this weekend....

Append:

- Place the copper washers on cleAN FLAT CONCRETE AND TAP-TAP-TAP FIVE OR TEN TIMES, gently, W/ A HAMMER.

yOU;'RE NOT TRYING TO CHANGE IT'S SHAPE BUT MODIFY IT'S BEHAVIOUR...

(Sorry for the czps- lock, but I ain't fixn that right now...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Re: Fuel spraying all over;
> 
> - Copper Washers can be refurbished w/ light sandpapering and a little application of heat.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I use a piece of mirrored glass under some fine clean sandpaper to resurface them, and the nice thing about that is when you get it all snugged back up and it still leaks, :banghead: you can head directly to snorting lines of coke if the gas buzz falls short of your needs. Oh, wait.:sly:...ummm...:facepalm:

I found the cure for the leaks was sobbing loudly within earshot of the car, but that may not work for you.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave: Cathy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> :wave: Cathy



:wave: ElT!

Just got in from mucking with cars, more of that to come. Light spirited drives to charge batteries, then baths. I can't think of a better way to spend time. Okay, maybe one or two ways, but that's pretty enjoyable! Cruise night tonight, I may just ruin the Detroit flavour with some sauerkraut.....:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Went to see Senna last night as part of a documentary festival here in Toronto. Highly recommended if you're at all an F1 fan (assuming it actually ever comes out normally).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrbJPsPtTyU


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

got this done


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice job, Roger.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yesterday's project: (WARNING!!!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!):










(You can see where they have all marked their spots! :laugh Washed two of three, drove both 16Vs, and cruised the 'vert top down:
(You can see the glint of purple behind this massive '33 Chrysler)










A truck for Joe?:










Something for Izzy:










And this is one of my favorite cars at these events. He got this '55 Austin Healey when it was only three years old! It is an absolutely gorgeous car, even if it does have a British accent:










There ya go. And Happy Mother's day to Jules and any others out there. My kids are not here, but it's usually a day for new tools that my kid wants, so we'll see what "he gets me" this year.....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Happy Mother's day to all you mothers!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys! haven't been around my car or my computer the last couple days. 

:thumbup: 

i'll get back out there tomorrow.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone else seen this commercial yet? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIOUxxjGR8c


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

sciroccos4life said:


> Has anyone else seen this commercial yet? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


that was great Paul :laugh:

I've been DD Butch for the past few days... she has been running really smoothly!  I have to balance out the wheels + tires if I want to ride them to Cincy. I'll decide that later I guess.

Some Butch sightings around Poughkeepsie.... and 1 scirocco joe inspired pic:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And this is one of my favorite cars at these events. He got this '55 Austin Healey when it was only three years old! It is an absolutely gorgeous car, even if it does have a British accent:
> 
> [IMG]http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s221/starfighter53/Shows%202011/DSCF8792.jpg


Wow... that brings back a memory (that I thought was safely repressed and the door welded shut); I use'ta live in Eugene, OR; got set up by so-called friends with a girl whose dad restored old AH 100's and 3000's. Them be British roadsters at their best; yeah not so much for "reliable" or "headlights" but nothing that couldn't be fixed (for long enough to get you home) by pouring a Guiness over the wiring harness. And bloody beautiful... perfect lines and curves. Like an E- type without the "snooty".

After a while I couldn't stand the girl; borderline psycho with delusions of being an incarnation of Machiavelli, I ain't all that bright but I could usually see her angle like a week ago. And she kept wondering why her carefully planned manipulations failed. The relationship crashed soon after I changed the clutch on her '75 MGB (ugly big-bumper, the car I mean... the girl was actually quite...uh... svelte).

But her old man knew his **** for restoration, repaint, reweld, rewire... damnit I coulda learned so much.


Oh... was that TMI?

Sorry. I meant to say, AH's are gobsmacking gorgeous.

a :beer: , a :laugh:, and another :beer:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Off to work. It's gonna be a long night I'm afraid.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> I've been DD Butch for the past few days... she has been running really smoothly!  I have to balance out the wheels + tires if I want to ride them to Cincy. I'll decide that later I guess.
> 
> Some Butch sightings around Poughkeepsie.... and 1 scirocco joe inspired pic:


Damn, Mr. Bee, Butch looks even more handsome than I remember. That is one seriously rad Mk1. Por favor, get those wheels balanced pre Cincy. I would be honored to caravan with Butch. And you, of course. :thumbup:



Eistreiber said:


> Wow... that brings back a memory (that I thought was safely repressed and the door welded shut); I use'ta live in Eugene, OR; got set up by so-called friends with a girl whose dad restored old AH 100's and 3000's. Them be British roadsters at their best; yeah not so much for "reliable" or "headlights" but nothing that couldn't be fixed (for long enough to get you home) by pouring a Guiness over the wiring harness. And bloody beautiful... perfect lines and curves. Like an E- type without the "snooty".
> 
> After a while I couldn't stand the girl; borderline psycho with delusions of being an incarnation of Machiavelli, I ain't all that bright but I could usually see her angle like a week ago. And she kept wondering why her carefully planned manipulations failed. The relationship crashed soon after I changed the clutch on her '75 MGB (ugly big-bumper, the car I mean... the girl was actually quite...uh... svelte).
> 
> ...


Damn right, Karl. Damn right. :heart:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*WTF?*










*What in the F?*










*No, really, WHAT IN THE F!?!?*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Thai foods right?
Prik (english not Thai) means spicy


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Damn, Mr. Bee, Butch looks even more handsome than I remember. That is one seriously rad Mk1. Por favor, get those wheels balanced pre Cincy. I would be honored to caravan with Butch. And you, of course. :thumbup:


of course... 

thanks for the kind words. Nice to see you in a Mk1.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> of course...
> 
> thanks for the kind words. Nice to see you in a Mk1.....



Oh wait......hey mike b...i found the perfect non-vw for you and those ladies in the trunk....Ok?

Oh and snap it is nice to see Mike B in a scirocco period......can I get a hellzzzz yeahhh?:thumbup:

BRB

el t


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ah....here Mike:
http://wellerrepairables.com/bio.aspx?stockno=40013


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

whoa!

dead hooker party bus ftw!!

*oh...wait, .....hellllz yeahhh!!!*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

One of the 356's that I worked on is done:









For sale! 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Ah....here Mike:
> http://wellerrepairables.com/bio.aspx?stockno=40013


Damn ElT, El Guapo's getting too small? You expecting twins or something??


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Front all done and wrapping the few small things that need to be tweaked. 
Starting the rear here in a bit, can't wait to see this thing sitting on all four wheels (its on blocks right now) and lifted! Hoping to have my Jeep all done by the end of today, but the alignment may take a while. Making good progress just the same. Oh how I have missed having bleat up and bloody knuckles.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Damn ElT, El Guapo's getting too small? You expecting twins or something??


Speaking on this, I went a drove a brand new Jetta on Satruday. I was, eh, as unimpressed as I suppose one should except in the posh ritzy world of Ann Arbor. Argued with the salesman (woman) and ended up leaving quite unhappy. 

So, for the mother's (fathers?) out there, what is a good grocery getter and DD? It's my turn for a new DD and I need to still go used, below 10,000$. Any thoughts?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Ah....here Mike:
> http://wellerrepairables.com/bio.aspx?stockno=40013



Wth is that thing? a turd on wheels?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> One of the 356's that I worked on is done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I won't even ask how much, because I know I can't afford it.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Luck must be on my side today, the new pistol I ordered last week already showed up the Gun Shop. 



Just put 100 rounds through her. 
Couldn't be happier. 
Size comparison pics of my XDm .40 cal next to my KelTec .380 P3AT 
:beer:




























EDIT: and that is with the 11 round mag in the XDm that seats flush,
here it is with the 16 round mag in :beer:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

The gun post must have killed this thread:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

it was a little intense


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> So, for the mother's (fathers?) out there, what is a good grocery getter and DD? It's my turn for a new DD and I need to still go used, below 10,000$. Any thoughts?


Though I'm not a mother or father, a Mk 4 Golf, or Jetta Wagon. Can be had under $10k, get decent mileage and built in Germany.

Is there something you want to tell us?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

reserved a camping site. Have space for 4 more. get in touch with me for information:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

anddd i managed to get the tip of one of the injectors to break off and fall into the motor.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Is there something you want to tell us?


X2. 

And Purple makes a delightful airport runabout. She'd be a lousy family hauler.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> anddd i managed to get the tip of one of the injectors to break off and fall into the motor.
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Ugh. I feel for you, man. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ugh. I feel for you, man. :thumbdown:


it seems like if there is an opportunity for something to go wrong with this car, it will.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

one of the best cars for 10k in my humble opinion would be a 2002 thru 2004 low mileage Acura TSX. Reliable, sporty enough where it counts, and still economically feasible with gas where it is currently. Id rock one for sure. Proven drive train, great ride, responsive steering, nice interior options, excellent balance in the twisty bits, etc. etc. :beer:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Though I'm not a mother or father, a Mk 4 Golf, or Jetta Wagon. Can be had under $10k, get decent mileage and built in Germany.
> 
> Is there something you want to tell us?


I was thinking Golf or Jetta Wagon.......

and no. however, if I am going to get a new car it has to last a long while......and be purposeful at this point in my life........

Oh and by the way, it is Anniversary day.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Oh and by the way, it is Anniversary day.


Why thank you! 31 years of , ummm, marriage.
And that also makes it the mad bastrd's like yeterday. Happy anniversary!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I love this place!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

So last night Mike came to work last night and brought me flowers, chocolate and a stuffed Yoda doll for our Anniversary. So, my coworkers decided that this means that a third year anniverary is the "Yoda" anniversary. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

jedilynne said:


> So last night Mike came to work last night and brought me flowers, chocolate and a stuffed Yoda doll for our Anniversary. So, my coworkers decided that this means that a third year anniverary is the "Yoda" anniversary. :laugh:


_"Happy for many years, will you be."_ :laugh:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

After months of trying to purge my overly cluttered house of all unused and seemingly unwanted Scirocco parts, stuffs, and junk, I just spent 2 hours at Ron's place gathering up all SORTS of Scirocco parts and hording them like Smeagol, and re-cluttering 3 difrent rooms of my house with more of the same parts I just finished getting rid of..
The :screwy:F^(K is wrong with me?!?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> After months of trying to purge my overly cluttered house of all unused and seemingly unwanted Scirocco parts, stuffs, and junk, I just spent 2 hours at Ron's place gathering up all SORTS of Scirocco parts and hording them like Smeagol, and re-cluttering 3 difrent rooms of my house with more of the same parts I just finished getting rid of..
> The :screwy:F^(K is wrong with me?!?


Change what you can, accept what you cannot change......

Yeah, well, hoarding goes with the territory. Since most things are NLA, we have to be our own parts departments. I dunno about you, but I cannot stand to see useful parts crushed. So whatcha got? Whatcha got??? Hmmm, hmmmm?????

I'm off on a junkyard run today, but looking for bug parts. Wish me luck, I need an AC Delco harness connector...:screwy: Lord knows what I'll return with! I'll report back later.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> _"*Entertained* for many years, will you be."_ :laugh:


She IS married to Mike after all. :laugh: When I see you I'll sing you a traditional song in Ukranian wishing you "Many Years". LOL.....and then we can :beer:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> it seems like if there is an opportunity for something to go wrong with this car, it will.


Yes these cars can be like that, and trust man we almost all know the feeling. 

:wave: good morning


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

jedilynne said:


> So last night Mike came to work last night and brought me flowers, chocolate and a stuffed Yoda doll for our Anniversary. So, my coworkers decided that this means that a third year anniverary is the "Yoda" anniversary. :laugh:


Its quite nice, that I tell you


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> After months of trying to purge my overly cluttered house of all unused and seemingly unwanted Scirocco parts, stuffs, and junk, I just spent 2 hours at Ron's place gathering up all SORTS of Scirocco parts and hording them like Smeagol, and re-cluttering 3 difrent rooms of my house with more of the same parts I just finished getting rid of..
> The :screwy:F^(K is wrong with me?!?


I have come to realize that I do not have a garage, I have a really big parts shed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I have come to realize that I do not have a garage, I have a really big parts shed


X2, a not-quite-big-enough parts shed is more like it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

One thing all scirocco owners have in common: hoarding parts!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Not me, I've been cleaning out.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Not me, I've been cleaning out.


You've been hoarding an entire car in your garage!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:laugh:

There are some parts I do need though.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Someone please swing by my garage and I'll give you a G60 dash and two instrument clusters.....

Also have a brand new never mounted kamei front spoiler for sale and some other bits and pieces.

-dude way off in Sweden


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> I have come to realize that I do not have a garage, I have a really big parts shed


 I have an almost complete Scirocco (minus the shell) in my office. I really need to start selling stuff.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> You've been hoarding an entire car in your garage!





85roccoZ400 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> There are some parts I do need though.


I just now realized that you two have become the MARS RED 8V DUO! God help us all when the red one is on Megasquirt. Surely that will represent the end of times!

:laugh:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Ahem...may I direct your attention here~~~>http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5295441-A-Birthday-For-The-Princess 
For we must acknowlege this or we shall be forever blasted and flamed by Her Highness...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Sigh....hubby needed me to help him figure out how to put the latch and flag on the new mailbox. :facepalm:


Anyway, good day for me. Drove purple the airport, did a bunch of stalls (even got a bit queasy, very unusual), then picked up MORE carbon fibre for the sexy golf cart project, and met this nice bus guy outside.










Then off to Helilynx where supposedly they work on helicopters, but there is a little side hangar for the golf cart.... and it is convenienlty across the road from my usual scrapyard, errr, "automotive recycler". The quest was to find a specific radio plug for the new New Beetle deck that Drew passed on to me. It will let me play my iPod, and when my car was born they likely didn't even have iPods! They had one real sad bug, and its radio and attached harness had been pillaged already. But a Jetta nearby yielded a plug that can be made to work, so MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!! WOOT!!!!

Next mission was to find a trunk latch for a Fox body Mustang, and we all know that those are very rare cars, right cholland? :laugh: So there wasn't one. There WAS however, this far more common vehicle :what::










It had been t-boned at the DS A-pillar much like ours was, but there was no blue lady. It also got crunched from the PS front. Otherwise it was a decent enough little car....so.....I scored a BRAND NEW roof latch, which will replace one on Julie's that depends on a bent coat hangar to stay shut. I also got a pair of sun visors (not too great) and the item shown below, and as luck would have it, my son is opting to drive his truck instead of the Hot Rod TD Jetta which we will now refer to as the "6 valves of fury". So a quick trip across the road and this beauty door got all loaded up. It will save me a good bit of body work and advance the car's progress towards paint a LOT. Now I just need a trunk lid.










So it was a very good day. If anybody hears of a clean Cabby trunk lid that could be brought to Cincy, I'll be all ears!!!

I have never seen a Cabby in the yards here, so it was a bonus when most of the parts I wanted were not gone already.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Some good stuff in here; Cathy thanks for the pics, I especially like that Austin Healey. 

For me lately it is as follows: work sucks, 2 more weeks of little league, 80 pound white boxers rock, $200 vet bills for a ear infection suck. 

...and so it goes. Car is still great tho, so I will count my blessings. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Some good stuff in here; Cathy thanks for the pics, I especially like that Austin Healey.
> 
> For me lately it is as follows: work sucks, 2 more weeks of little league, 80 pound white boxers rock, $200 vet bills for a ear infection suck.
> 
> ...and so it goes. Car is still great tho, so I will count my blessings. :beer:


Yes, a good Scirocco is a blesssing for sure! I have even MORE good things to report, and hoarders, here's an idea. Go shopping in your own garage! I went digging through some random containers of stuff that needed to be moved in the garage and found whole bunch of cool stuff, including my very favorite purple ear hat which I'd been hunting for all winter. A bit late now, but I should have time to lose it agaon by next winter!!! I was so happy to find it, I LOVE that hat!!!!!

And I shaved the bottom off the offending washer that was colliding with Klausie's alternator fan. So I'll have to take him for a run tomorrow and see how that works out. Bt i may actually be abel to drive him, it's taken like a month to do an alternator upgrade. Pretty rediculous, but very typical for this car.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I slept till 5 o clock today. Got up, sent Mike to the store and went back to sleep, got up to eat and go to work. I don't know if I'll ever get adjusted to night shift. 

I am not Scirocco driving right now. One MAJOR reason. I have to do a yard check every night when I get to work. We have potholes out in that yard that are big enough to swallow the car whole. With as low as that car is, I don't think I could negotiate around them. The BMW is a few inches higher and it's scary in it. I suppose this is what semi trucks do to the earth after many years of service.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Morning. A few hours of work today, and then Montreal bound til Saturday. Will be a busy couple of days, but with any luck at all I'll meet up with Marc and Fredy for a bit.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: good morning


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: good afternoon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :wave: good afternoon


(Hitchcock voice ON) Good eeeve....ening.....(/voice)


So I am now in the enviable position of having three mobile Sciroccos!!!!! Yay! No worries, I'll break them all before Cincy!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> (Hitchcock voice ON) Good eeeve....ening.....(/voice)
> 
> So I am now in the enviable position of having three mobile Sciroccos!!!!! Yay! No worries, I'll break them all before Cincy!


Hey, what do you know, I'm a distant relative of Mr. Alfred Hitchcock. Hitchcock was my mother's maiden name. :thumbup:

I'm also suffering from 100% Scirocco mobility! Although it's easier for me since it's only 1 out of 1. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> :wave: good afternoon


Hey Randall! :wave:

And yes, I'm still here, rocking the Jetta though.

Currently working on the '55 and '46 Fords.

After that, Scirocco's turn.

But also, still need to do the Jeep and next week I might also have a VW Caddy. Muhahaha! :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

What caddy? I've always kinda wanted one.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> I just now realized that you two have become the MARS RED 8V DUO! God help us all when the red one is on Megasquirt. Surely that will represent the end of times!
> 
> :laugh:


The MUAHAHAHAHAAHAHA will never end!! 

Edit for ownage:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm also suffering from 100% Scirocco mobility! Although it's easier for me since it's only 1 out of 1. :laugh:


I can't say that. I currently have four Sciroccos, with a 25% mobility rate. By Cincy I'm striving for 50%.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> I can't say that. I currently have four Sciroccos, with a 25% mobility rate. By Cincy I'm striving for 50%.


with my 0% mobility. im kindof glad i dont have room for any more right now.

i am getting some final prices on quite a load of festiva parts (most of the suspension- not all stock, of course. and steering bits) pending approval for getting it all taken out of my check a bit at a time the fes will soon be lower, stiffer, and not shake (in order of priotiry :laugh: )


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

0% mobility in MI.....booooo, storms, rain, busted braker bars!!:thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Friday the 13th = Evil for red cars.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Friday the 13th = Evil for red cars.


Been Golfin' it today, My red 'rocco has been sitting in the drive since last night.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Been Golfin' it today, My red 'rocco has been sitting in the drive since last night.


No red car for me today. Silver car. Tomorrow red car to work.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Friday the 13th = Evil for red cars.


No more red Scirocco; no more evil problems. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> What caddy? I've always kinda wanted one.


1980, used to be diesel/4 speed

now it's 1.7 out of Dodge Omni (points/carb'd)! with the 4 speed.

Runs totally horrible, has a LOT of rust, many interior pieces are missing...

But it's cheap. :thumbup:

And it comes with a set of cool vintage 13" alloy wheels. 

I'd slam it and put a diesel/5 speed in it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, :banghead:

That pretty much sums it up. But Sciroccos are :thumbup: at least.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

100% driveability  with 2 cars... Both of them were basket cases, and got coupled with one more, me 
Just re-mapped the beast, and rejetted hopefully will get some dyno time before lapping...

Putting a CHD diesel tranny on Euclid for Cincy:
4200rpm's @ 100km/h (57mph approx) is not good for a 2000 miles trip...
My 195-45-13's are not helping, but I love'em :screwy:

Will post more after tranny is in tomorrow...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh how I love chrome!!! :heart:



I think everyone knows what these are going on... 

Does anyone offer 4x100 to 5x4.5 wheel adapters? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fredybender said:


> 100% driveability  with 2 cars... Both of them were basket cases, and got coupled with one more, me
> Just re-mapped the beast, and rejetted hopefully will get some dyno time before lapping...
> 
> Putting a CHD diesel tranny on Euclid for Cincy:
> ...


Yeah, this is why the purple car is such a fabulous road trip beast. In addition to seat heat and AC, she tools along a bit below 3000 rpm on the highway. LOOOOONG 5th; huge gap from 4rth but well worth it. Klaus is pretty good too, and the headache is okay too (trying to remember if I got fifth swapped out on her 4K, I must have. It doesn't make my ears bleed like it used to.) 4200 rpm is very obnoxious, I will certainly agree with that assessment. 

And anyone interested in coming up this way for a "Cancer Sucks" fundraiser VW show? It's end of May, LMK. I will be going, cause cancer does suck. And VW shows are always a good time. :thumbup:


Okay. Out the door for a Scirocco filled weekend of MUahahahaha....can you say engine swaps? Can you say it twice? I thought so....seems to be the year for it. Pics upon my return...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sitting at work for my monthly Saturday of work.  As if I wasn't here enough, now I get to sit here with nothing to do on a Saturday morning for four hours. It is the perfect temp to be working outside and I'm stuck at work. :banghead:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Iroczgirl said:


> Does anyone offer 4x100 to 5x4.5 wheel adapters? :laugh:



http://www.wheeladapter.com/index.php
http://billetadapters.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?q=4x100+to+5x4.5&order=price&dir=desc&cat=3

:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> http://www.wheeladapter.com/index.php
> http://billetadapters.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?q=4x100+to+5x4.5&order=price&dir=desc&cat=3
> 
> :beer:


Great! :thumbup: Because if I can't fit them on the '55 without having to tub the rear wheel wells I'll just put them on the Scirocco. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Back from Montreal after a busy and long 3 days. Got to have dinner with MTL Marc at a nice tapas bar and toured his shop again, which has had much changes since two years ago when my Slegato lived there temporarily. Got to see Crazy Mary also. :thumbup: And I actually saw a Scirocco on the way home in Kingfield Maine(middle of freaking nowhere)-Mars Red, about '84 or '85. That doesn't happen up my way all that often.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Back from Montreal after a busy and long 3 days. Got to have dinner with MTL Marc at a nice tapas bar and toured his shop again, which has had much changes since two years ago when my Slegato lived there temporarily. Got to see Crazy Mary also. :thumbup: And I actually saw a Scirocco on the way home in Kingfield Maine(middle of freaking nowhere)-Mars Red, about '84 or '85. That doesn't happen up my way all that often.


It was nice seeing you and your brother. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm off to JPL for their annual open house; the kids have been all over me to go there since I told them I had a hand in designing the chiller for the Mars Rover launch.

P.S. It looks like I will be in Florida in November for the launch too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I'm spending the weekend around much Muahahahaha! Pictures later.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen...!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

veetarded said:


> I'm off to JPL for their annual open house; the kids have been all over me to go there since I told them I had a hand in designing the chiller for the Mars Rover launch.
> 
> P.S. It looks like I will be in Florida in November for the launch too.


does mean you might miss Bonelli this year?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...!


Pics, AND a free bonus tutorial....

Well, our little lesson today is on the topic of RAKE. 

First, let us properly define the word:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rake


We would be looking at the third definitoin. Here is Doug's beautiful Mars red MkII as an example of what is damned near perfect. 










My litle green guy has the typical moderate reverse rake, aka "the dreaded Cabby sag". (Hatch mounted battery likely doesn't help...) Gotta fix that...










Mine's on the street...then there is Kev's which has what we call "Extreme Reverse Rake"










And then there is Miss Carrots. She has "Aggressive, Leaping Reverse Rake" The wet thing in the foreground is Klausie's ROOF! 










I will leave you with the required shot from Kev's engine swappage:










And one for the "Hot Scirocco Owner's" calendar, this is Mr. May:











Work that camera baby.....grrr baby, very grrrrr.....


For most of you who don't know, there IS an active little Ontario group of Sciroccoholics eh?
Hi fellow SECOites!! :wave:

Moar pics later.....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

California 16v said:


> does mean you might miss Bonelli this year?


I don't think so; we'll schedule around it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Moar pics later.....


I'm digging all of the green...but where are the pics? I was told there'd be MOAR!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm digging all of the green...but where are the pics? I was told there'd be MOAR!


Well, Miss Carrots may have a new theme song, and Drew? Emma will like this version:

Cue video!!







She is SMOKIN" hot! 










And yeah, there are pictures, but some editing is in order because the light was bizarre. But there's a been a very frightening development.....you'll see....


----------



## Just Kevin (Jan 10, 2010)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm digging all of the green...but where are the pics? I was told there'd be MOAR!


Moar you say...

Not the best day for a transplant, but we Canucks are tough eh...










The offending culprit (burning oil in cyl#1) 










The happy and determined, albeit slightly bent club members










"Barbie" with her head stuck somewhere unknown










"Barbie" unveiled :laugh:










And finally, indications of the successfull transplant. Ok, there's still some work to do yet.










I'll let Cathy finish the story of my injuries :what: and untimely demise.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, this thread is going to the dogs. 


"Pssst, buddy, gotta tell you something"










"Yeah, I know, maple flavoured bacon....got it"










[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw[/video]

So, in Midwestern, tech procedures come in all sizes, but many of them are Mars red:










And cars can never be jacked up high enough. Hell, I think I can walk under the front bumper!:what:










Here's a neat tidbit, a rose of grounds harvested from a MkIII. Yup, they make fabulous parts cars! When you (extensively) upgrade your alternator, you can never have too many handy ground points. 










Daun? Would you please read this kitty TAF for the group?










OKay, more in a minute....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, so I am heading home on Highway 6 thinking that maybe the weather we're supposed to get for the next week was maybe tracking further south than they said. Maybe it would be a decent week. But it didn't last. The cat was right. They always are. Anyway, I stopped to take a picture of the sunset, which was spectacular. I parked in a bad spot though, and options for moving it were limited. Here's the picture anyway. 










So when I turned around, I saw THIS!!! It was amazing, but my lens was too long to capture the whole thing. Note to self...don't put off buying that fisheye...










On closer inspection, I noted THIS very scary development. 










I DID check Barnstormers when I got home, but nothing new there, so maybe it's a fluke. They generally aren't though. And maybe this one wasn't for meant for me.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Excellent photos, Cathy! I mean, wow. 

Also, those 14-inch Type-As look so good on Klausie. 

:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Great pics as always Cathy! Yep, Kitteh-TAF looked right. There's been lots of that around here too.

So is Carrots mobile again under her own power?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Rainbows always point to the hidden treasures...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Great pics as always Cathy! Yep, Kitteh-TAF looked right. There's been lots of that around here too.
> 
> So is Carrots mobile again under her own power?


Yeah, we're getting another whole week of crap here. Today's version? Temps in the 40s,  fog, rain, clouds, wind. Other than that it's real nice. Yesterday was about the same but with a very Catholic funeral mid day. Pretty depressing stuff. I want that rainbow back!!!

In other news. Nope, got nothin'. Joe, thanks for the kind words. And My Old Roc? Thanks for more rainbows.  They always bring good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, we're getting another whole week of crap here. Today's version? Temps in the 40s,  fog, rain, clouds, wind. Other than that it's real nice.


Sounds identical to our weather. Depressing. But at least I get to drive a Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Sounds identical to our weather. Depressing. But at least I get to drive a Scirocco. :thumbup:


more depressing is the same crap weather and no scirocco to drive yet


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sun for Saturday!*



punchbug said:


> Yeah, we're getting another whole week of crap here. Today's version? Temps in the 40s,  fog, rain, clouds, wind. Other than that it's real nice. Yesterday was about the same but with a very Catholic funeral mid day. Pretty depressing stuff. I want that rainbow back!!!
> 
> In other news. Nope, got nothin'. Joe, thanks for the kind words. And My Old Roc? Thanks for more rainbows.  They always bring good luck. :thumbup:


Yeah, we've got the same rain/cold weather happening here in the Toledo area too. Looks like we have a clearing, mid 70's and Sun for Friday and Saturday though. Outside wedding for Saturday + Sun = 
-Dan (fingers crossed)

Edit: Ownage - not sure of the rules of ownage in regards to the picture needing Scirocco content or not. But since the post was about the up coming Wedding this weekend, the happy couple and "Monster".


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

veetarded said:


> I don't think so; we'll schedule around it.


Hmmm....now it seems we shall see; looks like I will be there for the launch, but it also looks like I will be there for a month if I go. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Hmmm....now it seems we shall see; looks like I will be there for the launch, but it also looks like I will be there for a month if I go. Time will tell I guess.


It's tough being the king, eh Will? 

I'd love to drive the Scirocco tomorrow, but still a lot of rain in the forecast. :thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


sup playa... your red machine ready for OH?



I just got new hoses!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> sup playa... your red machine ready for OH?


It better be!

Of course, I have little room to talk. At the rate I'm going I don't know if the white machine will be ready for Cincy. I just can't face that prospect....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> It better be!
> 
> Of course, I have little room to talk. At the rate I'm going I don't know if the white machine will be ready for Cincy. I just can't face that prospect....


do I need to come up to Ohio early?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@ Daun??? What the heck? Of course, you have a few of those white machines wanting your attention, the ones with props are no doubt sucking you dry for affection. Anyway....mine are all mobile for now. It's another grey rainy one here, with no end in sight. At least we're not flooded or on fire. There are worse options, but this is getting pretty old already. 

OKay, CINCY!!!!WOOHOOOOO!!!! :laugh:

On that topic, if you need ducking, let me know. Daun, can you find the big flock?
Carnage awards: Nom-nominations
Other awards: let me know who is worthy, or bring me swag to hand out. The usual. Oh and be sure to rat out the bag of chips candidates. I have a nice stale bag of them making a revisit...

More details of the awards structure/ducking tradition on the Cincy sticky thread....

It must be getting closer, I seem to be brokering a few parts deals of late. Some of the parts are even for me!!!!:laugh: Oh Daun, there are random parcels headed your way, some for my famdamily members. Okay, off to go help my mommy...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> sup playa... your red machine ready for OH?
> 
> 
> 
> I just got new hoses!



is that plural for female working women to be placed in trunk?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> is that plural for female working women to be placed in trunk?


What else could it be? Mike's receiving fresh shipments daily.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> is that plural for female working women to be placed in trunk?


But really, WRONG FORUM! He should be in one of the bus/wagon forums for that. Though Jettas and Passat will do in a pinch. Now that I think of it, this MAY account for the visible "change in rake" on the new Timobile! :laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

my trunk runneth over.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> It must be getting closer, I seem to be brokering a few parts deals of late. Some of the parts are even for me!!!!:laugh: Oh Daun, there are random parcels headed your way, some for my famdamily members. Okay, off to go help my mommy...


I have a random package here from our last adventure. I will have to make sure it gets into the car. 

Backseat is out of the Scirocco, ready to take home the new engine  

I am having a hard time with realizing that the this is happening in two weeks already. It seems like it's still way to cold here for this. But it is right around the corner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> my trunk runneth over.



Awww, Mikey's missing the vooosh.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I have a random package here from our last adventure. I will have to make sure it gets into the car.
> 
> Backseat is out of the Scirocco, ready to take home the new engine
> 
> I am having a hard time with realizing that the this is happening in two weeks already. It seems like it's still way to cold here for this. But it is right around the corner.


LOL, you had me confused, but now I know which engine is going in the back seat. You are the queen of the swaps this year! We still need to hoist that 8V mill back in, and I have some of those missing parts for that. I need to find the one I got from Drew on the weekend and recall what the other one was , then figure out where I put it :screwy::what: and get it into the care package I have for you . And could you me about those pyrometers? Seems the boys actually want them soon.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> LOL, you had me confused, but now I know which engine is going in the back seat. You are the queen of the swaps this year! We still need to hoist that 8V mill back in, and I have some of those missing parts for that. I need to find the one I got from Drew on the weekend and recall what the other one was , then figure out where I put it :screwy::what: and get it into the care package I have for you . And could you me about those pyrometers? Seems the boys actually want them soon.


I think the other missing suspect may be the tool that we needed to take apart the tranny. But it's late (early for some) and I have been up all night and I don't recall what that is right now either....something about a 12 point or something......

I am hoping to get the engine bay painted next weekend, whilst I am also planting flowers. It is a four day weekend for me.....and I will have the spare cash to get it done. 

Ideas on black paint people? For the engine bay. Rustoleum? POR15 in black?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> do I need to come up to Ohio early?


No worries, I've decided to solve this problem with "money." She's heading to a trusted shop mid-week next week for numerous routine items to be accomplished.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I think the other missing suspect may be the tool that we needed to take apart the tranny. But it's late (early for some) and I have been up all night and I don't recall what that is right now either....something about a 12 point or something......
> 
> I am hoping to get the engine bay painted next weekend, whilst I am also planting flowers. It is a four day weekend for me.....and I will have the spare cash to get it done.
> 
> Ideas on black paint people? For the engine bay. Rustoleum? POR15 in black?



I used POR15 in flat black, but the problem with black is it hides oil leaks, which is good or bad. But oil is gloss black  Anyway, the trick is prep, and doing that without getting nasty degreasing stuff down into the variious orifices.....and FWIW, diesel makes a good first crud remover, and would be safe for the engine. I scrubbed a very greasy, dirty transaxle with it. Of course then you still need to degrease after that, I doubt paint would stick to diesel. 


And that 9mm is packed in with my tools, and maybe that was it. Not sure. Anyway, it's another perfect day for _not_flying, so I'll wade out into the swamp that is my garden, and plant something, or kill something, or whatever. And I need to clear out my (home) greenhouse, it is falling down and hopefully will be under construction soon. I suspect beer thirty will come pretty early this afternoon....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well apparently I am off to Belleville to figure out why the MK1 is stranded........
something about electrical problems......not that that would EVER happen in a MK1!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

my Cincy to-do:

Install tie-rods, and get an alignment

Install stereo / wiring / speakers / antenna
- - This requires all new wiring. 

Vacuum and clean interior

Possibly: Buy tires - I want some Falken Azenis tires for my 14s. But Maybe I do something different... Anyone heard of Vredestein?











They sure do look cool!  It's a high-performance all-season tire. I wanted a high-performance summer tire though.

From Wiki: The company is renowned for its close cooperation with the famous Giugiaro Design studio,


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Well apparently I am off to Belleville to figure out why the MK1 is stranded........
> something about electrical problems......not that that would EVER happen in a MK1!


Let me guess. It rained. 

And a tip, since apparently I am really stupid.  On MkIs, with those bullet fuses? Yeah, me being so swift, ASS-U-MEd that the metal part was the fusable link, ie, if the metal was intact, the fuse was fine. Not so. It seems the plastic will melt. And THAT breaks the connection. I'd checked the fuses TWICE only to have Drew extract a melted fuse with the metallic portion intact. So I merrily put in a new fuse (yeah, I carry LOTS of them, like enough to replace them all a few times), fire up the offending fan, and no love at all. When the plastic melts it carbons up the contacts. Of course he laid hands on it and it fired right up.  (he spun it enough to clean a small happy spot) So follow up that fuse replacement with a light sanding in the slot it came out of. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Possibly: Buy tires - I want some Falken Azenis tires for my 14s. But Maybe I do something different... Anyone heard of Vredestein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with the Falken Azenis. Better performance. I have zero experience with Vredsteins, so I can't weigh in on that. My brother had a pair of the Azenis and he was pretty happy.

:thumbup:

In other news, my new tires came in today. They will be mounted to the wheels hopefully by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5303958-oldskool-photoshop-thread..


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> LOL:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5303958-oldskool-photoshop-thread..


Too good. I'm subscribed. :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok. So apparently he left the lights on and it needed to be jumped. Here I was thinking I was going to have a tech procedure and pictures, and a story to tell. Don't really know if this is a sad face or not. 

Oh well, got that taken care of. Now the question of course will be will be he able to leave the museum in a few minutes. And yes it rained and still is raining.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Ok. So apparently he left the lights on and it needed to be jumped. Here I was thinking I was going to have a tech procedure and pictures, and a story to tell.


S'ok. I just jumped Terry's Navion with Clementine. Twice. And now it's raining.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had Vredestein tires but never had the car long enough to see how they held up....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Check dis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=KZrFC988Thc


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> I would go with the Falken Azenis. Better performance. I have zero experience with Vredsteins, so I can't weigh in on that. My brother had a pair of the Azenis and he was pretty happy.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> In other news, my new tires came in today. They will be mounted to the wheels hopefully by Monday or Tuesday.


I would not get Falken Azenis unless they make the size. 195 60 14 is too tall.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Check dis:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=KZrFC988Thc


Awesome.
:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

My Old Roc said:


> Awesome.
> :thumbup:


Righteous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> my Cincy to-do:
> 
> Install tie-rods, and get an alignment
> 
> ...


I swore by there snow tires in CO, they were great, Better than Blizzaks, Hakkas, or anything else I had on the Golf . I'd think there all seasons would be pretty good as well.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Yesterday I sorted my tools from my old metal tool box into my neat new little purple trimmed tool box. It is the small version that is goes with me places. I had a lot more in there than I realized I did. It's ready to go to Cincy. I have started the Cincy pile. Needs cooler, chairs, and suitcase.

Aircooled show this weekend. 

Andy Cathy, did you happen to check with the boys on the status of the package I have? Mail or Cincy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It's like herding cats talking to the guys around here, so I'll have to get back to you. By this point it's probably safer and as fast to bring it along. But I will check. Oh, correction. Bring them to Cincy. See, herding cats. It changes by the second. (go ahead and open the box/unpack them, they'll be really small)

And Cincy??? I have SO much going on in the next two weeks, I haven't even started to pack. And I have no clue which car to drive; that will largely depend on what I have to bring/bring home. Purple's good for more weight, Klaus is good for longer stuff with the back seat flopped down. Silver is out unless the other two are dead. She's just too hot and loud for June.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Edit for page ownage (my first in this thead )










I'm off to NYC to help a buddy bring back his boat to lac Champlain.
He got transfered to Annapolis about 10 years ago, and he has decided to come back to Montreal. 

He needed help to sail his "small" boat back (two turbo diesel engines) and asked me if I could be his sailing mechanic for a week...

Took a weeks vacation to do this, it should be fun 
Off to NYC, and hopefully I need to be back to get working on Euclid for Cincy ...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Picked up a new daily today. Needed better gas mileage than the 18 mpg the Volvo was giving me. 

Found this '03 GTI. Original owner. 5 speed. 1.8 T. Revo tuned. Xeons. Neuspeed strut brace, R32 bushings, mint black leather interior and a stack of maintenance records. It's been pretty rainy so far this year, but the Scirocco has been out quite a bit as well. Both Amber and I drive it now so Greta gets quite a bit of attention!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Who wants to place bets on how long until Brian's first CEL? 

I've got 3 days.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Who wants to place bets on how long until Brian's first CEL?
> 
> I've got 3 days.


I just want to point out I've been driving my mk4 since January 2010 and have only had one CEL - for a misfire. Reset it and it never came back.

Then again, it's an 8v and not a 1.8T


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

They must have done better with the 2.0t, because I've put nearly 80k on it with no CEL.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nataku said:


> Picked up a new daily today.


OKAY, Brian! How many cars have you now owned... fess up!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Great pics as always Cathy! Yep, Kitteh-TAF looked right. There's been lots of that around here too.
> 
> So is Carrots mobile again under her own power?


Yeah, the cats have been sleeping on their heads so much the hair is wearing off. 

As for Carrots being mobile again under her own power - well, if parked at the top of a large enough hill, I'm sure there would be enough potential energy in the chassis to get her rolling, if she had a little push.

Still working on the alternator swap - it's taking some work to fit it in there.

As for the Mars red tech procedures, I note that Cathy did NOT snap a picture of the fountain of calcium chloride that sprayed forth when we pulled the water valve out of the tire. And the double rainbow could have been a portent of my next acquisition - 414 cubic inches of turbocharged oil burning fury - weighing in at about 12,500 lbs she's a good match for Carrots (red with black accents.) It's always good to have some domestic 70's muscle around the place to keep the German contingent in check.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

type53b_gtd said:


> As for Carrots being mobile again under her own power - well, if parked at the top of a large enough hill, I'm sure there would be enough potential energy in the chassis to get her rolling, if she had a little push.
> 
> Still working on the alternator swap - it's taking some work to fit it in there.


:laugh: This creates a funny image in my head. :laugh:

Well, off to crash the air cooled party. Pics to follow, Scirocco away!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nataku said:


> Picked up a new daily today. Needed better gas mileage than the 18 mpg the Volvo was giving me.


18 MPG? My pickup gets better than that.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> OKAY, Brian! How many cars have you now owned... fess up!!


Seems like he changes cars like I change underwear. Muhahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Seems like he changes cars like I change underwear. Muhahaha! :laugh:


:sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Seems like he changes cars like I change underwear. Muhahaha! :laugh:


Ok, let's try this: Brian, let's decrease your frequency; Izzy, let's increase yours. 

Also, stay away from Jäger, kids. Otherwise you could end up like Flandy.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> OKAY, Brian! How many cars have you now owned... fess up!!


I'm compiling a list for a thread on another forum "Previously Owned Cars". Will revise and post shortly. 



tmechanic said:


> 18 MPG? My pickup gets better than that.


Yeah, it was bad. That was average for the car too. Best I got was 22 on the highway for a 3 hour road trip. 



Iroczgirl said:


> Seems like he changes cars like I change underwear. Muhahaha! :laugh:


I've actually had the Volvo the longest. 2 years. I hope it's more frequent than that.... :sly:




scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, let's try this: Brian, let's decrease your frequency; Izzy, let's increase yours.
> 
> Also, stay away from Jäger, kids. Otherwise you could end up like Flandy.


:laugh:


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*s2*

i remember seeing a thread about an aba swap into an s2,and there being issues with the hood clearance..can someone *please* send me the link!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Bolded comments and corrections within the quote since there are just so many things to add....



type53b_gtd said:


> Yeah, the cats have been sleeping on their heads so much the hair is wearing off.
> 
> *True dat.*
> 
> ...




I'm posting from beautiful Sarnia and am dumping a card full of pictures. So there will be some visual entertainment at some point in time soon. ic: And Fredy!?! Nice ownage picture, and that's such a sweet driveway full of toys. :thumbup::thumbup: As for the boat cruise, well, you know the rules. ic:ic: or it didn't happen. So get a waterproof camera or that trip didn't happen!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

First day of the long weekend... family's at the MVVC aircoolers show in Michigan, ladyfriend's visiting her family (in Sarnia... maybe ran into Cathy? ). I tried to make the best of it.

Nice little ride around.









Then another nice little ride around.









Did an oil change on the Golf. That took a while, and required this afterwards.









Then did the rear shocks on the Golf, which was again more difficult than it should be. Tomorrow I've got the front to do, which should be equally as fun :banghead:









Finished the day by throwing this on the grill :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

That post overfloweth with win. Nice job, Mr. Holland. :thumbup:

Brewing coffee, leaving shortly for the local Scirocco GTG.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> That post overfloweth with win. Nice job, Mr. Holland. :thumbup:
> 
> Brewing coffee, leaving shortly for the local Scirocco GTG.


Just got home from said GTG.

Good seeing you (again) and Glenn (for the first time).:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

trying to clean up for company and get through some training from work but teh internets aren't cooperating and dealerconnect cant find itself. which makes for quite a distraction, and im about ready to throw this laptop out a window.:banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> First day of the long weekend... family's at the MVVC aircoolers show in Michigan, ladyfriend's visiting her family (in Sarnia... maybe ran into Cathy? ).
> 
> That took a while, and required this afterwards.


It was an excellent weekend for Steamwhistle. I used up many to quench my thirst Saturday. holding off today till later. And tomorrow afternoon may just be a fine day for it too. :thumbup::beer: 

Okay, posting up pics shortly, I promise.

Okay, FINALLY. So this last week went rain, rain, rain and rain, Friday?? Rain. So I drove through it and took this picture. The monowiper works! (and so does the big front mounted fan :laugh











Came home and shot this picture of the two drivers for the day. We packed the Mazda and headed to Grand Bend, for a big drag race. Adam went Friday, we left bejeezustooearly Saturday. 










Adam had to leave early because he takes his racing pretty seriously:




















And he needs support vehicles like this quad which served as a tow vehicle last season:










But he got the golf cart to do that this year. It took so much work that he just barely had is sled ready in time, and his cars are still in ruins. All that mattered was the golf cart, but here's the sled:










He dd get it on the track, but it was not running right so he ran consistent 11s. :thumbdown: for the time, :thumbup: for consistent.










But the big hit of the day was the sexy golf cart. They figure they have about 350 hours of composite work in it (all CF overlay) , but it was so much fun to tool around in. It's on airbags, with a kickass sound system, video screen, cupholders etc. It can tow a sled down the return lane too if it really has to.










Yeah, dem's tens. 

More in a minute.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*I need an intervention!!*

Im very angry right now and it takes a lot from me to actually say this........

newer ball joints, a arms, rebuilt the strut bearings, new drivers side axle, new wheel bearings, placed a k-bar and upper stress bar......

The car still shakes at highway speeds....the steering wheel shakes like one of those stupid shake dumb bells....

Im really stressing to get this car to Cincy now......The battery wa dead and had to go buy one.....

Please someone tell me that once I get the new tires balanced and put onto the snowflakes that my troubles will end...or that at worst I'll need an aliment and that be it......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Im very angry right now and it takes a lot from me to actually say this........
> 
> newer ball joints, a arms, rebuilt the strut bearings, new drivers side axle, new wheel bearings, placed a k-bar and upper stress bar......
> 
> ...


You know what ElT? Bad tire/wheel balance is THE most likely culprit for the washing machine agitator thing ya got goin' on. Especially if it is at a certain speed more than others. Get them balanced, and see if that's it. They need balancing anyway, right? And other causes? Wheel lugs have spun loose/are missing; warped brake disc? Balance and/or bad tire is my bet. Take a night off, you deserve it . Otherwise you'll end up kicking the car, which is not a good idea. Your foot will lose. BTDT.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> First day of the long weekend... family's at the MVVC aircoolers show in Michigan


This is where I was all day today and yesterday. I am getting my Pre-Cincy sunburn out of the wy nicely, I realized how great a group we have here.

I found only a few cars to take pictures of and I will get that posted another time as now it's time for work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> This is where I was all day today and yesterday. I am getting my Pre-Cincy sunburn out of the way nicely, I realized how great a group we have here.
> 
> I found only a few cars to take pictures of and I will get that posted another time as now it's time for work


That sounds great Lynne and I have more pics to fill in the time. And missed two small patches on my feet with the sunblock, and they got almost blistered.

So it seems that even the guys with the rails and the big double decker trailers (with A HOIST) need a good, cute daily runabout. 










And I LOVE it when addictions come together. So I'm taking this picture of "Little Hoss" (Alex) in his junior dragster (his cousin Devin and his uncle race sleds) at the end of the track, and there ya go....I see this. And check the time on the board....










We hauled out to Sarnia Saturday night and left Adam and his crew there. Sunday morning, well, we went sightseeing:










I don't fly C-172s, and I don't fly out of Sarnia, so it was an adventure! (Luckily we also had an instructor, but she had a relaxing flight I think) Hubby was in the back, and he's never flown with me at the helm, and he was a bit wiggly. He wanted to take pictures of the track so we headed back to Grand Bend! Nothing like spying on your kid. 










It was a wicked expensive weekend, but it was a blast. Supposed to be crappy weather tomorrow. Here's hoping that all of you in the US are okay, sounds like you have had some wild weather down there this weekend.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Im very angry right [snip]


 Bent wheel?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Scirocco is torn apart. Time for some body work/paint. It's going to look good.

After that it's heater core time.

And then....I need to find a 9A.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Tornado touched down in North Minneapolis this afternoon/evening.  

Heard tornado sirens and had strong winds and rain here. Lights flickered a few times.


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Please someone tell me that once I get the new tires balanced and put onto the snowflakes that my troubles will end...or that at worst I'll need an aliment and that be it......


Pretty much everything non-wheel related that can cause the shake has been replaced. Get the wheels rebalanced and go drive.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Tornado touched down in North Minneapolis this afternoon/evening.


Dude! I assume you guys are alright? That sucks. Mom and Dad ok?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony, definitely get the wheels balanced. That is the most important and first thing to check. Afterward if it's still there, check your control arm bushings closely.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> You know what ElT? Bad tire/wheel balance is THE most likely culprit for the washing machine agitator thing ya got goin' on. Especially if it is at a certain speed more than others. Get them balanced, and see if that's it. They need balancing anyway, right? And other causes? Wheel lugs have spun loose/are missing; warped brake disc? Balance and/or bad tire is my bet. Take a night off, you deserve it . Otherwise you'll end up kicking the car, which is not a good idea. Your foot will lose. BTDT.


Ok, I rechecked the upper strut nut..re torqued them..so no play there....
It has to be the crappy tires and need for new tires/balance



theenico said:


> Pretty much everything non-wheel related that can cause the shake has been replaced. Get the wheels rebalanced and go drive.


Im crossing my fingers.



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Tony, definitely get the wheels balanced. That is the most important and first thing to check. Afterward if it's still there, check your control arm bushings closely.


I think it may need an aligment too so will see when thay are down there.

Im just having a freakout momnet we are to close to take off


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Dude! I assume you guys are alright? That sucks. Mom and Dad ok?


Thanks! Yeah, since my family and I live all in one area we're all alright. This tornado hit about 1/2 hr south of us, though we did have another tornado touchdown about 15 min. north of us and 15 min west of us as well. We kinda lucked out yesterday. I know some people who live where the tornado hit, though. They're alright, just suffering damages to their cars and homes.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

New Page - New Thread - Thought I'd lighten the mood.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> The Scirocco is torn apart. Time for some body work/paint. It's going to look good.
> 
> After that it's heater core time.
> 
> *And then....I need to find a 9A*.


I do believe I have one of those sitting on the shelf in my garage...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Andy got a job!?!??!!?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

10 more minutes of work, and time is moving soooooo slowly....


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm really gonna have to sell the Scirocco, folks. I need something practical (thinking Jeep).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Hope you like 15 mpg.

My Scirocco has been more reliable than my Jeep was, and it has more cargo room too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I'm really gonna have to sell the Scirocco, folks. I need something practical (thinking Jeep).


Practical?

I drove my Scirocco to the breakfast GTG with four people inside, as well as four wheels, and all of my tools in the trunk! Now that's practical! :laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hope you like 15 mpg.
> 
> My Scirocco has been more reliable than my Jeep was, and it has more cargo room too.


I think I more than likely just have a poor example and was unprepared to deal with it. 

I'm going to talk to a couple local small shops and try to see what they think.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

OMG That is AWESOMESAUCE!!!!!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I'm really gonna have to sell the Scirocco, folks. I need something practical (thinking Jeep).



as an employee of a jeep dealership i can honestly say that unless you fork over some cash for a grand cherokee, jeeps are not really all that practical. unless you want a patriot, but seriously, who wants a patriot? (they are better than compasses tho, just no "rallye" edition, which is unfortunate)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> as an employee of a jeep dealership i can honestly say that unless you fork over some cash for a grand cherokee, jeeps are not really all that practical. unless you want a patriot, but seriously, who wants a patriot? (they are better than compasses tho, just no "rallye" edition, which is unfortunate)


Yeah, those are ugly too. The new Grand Cherokees are nice, the first Grand Cherokee I've liked since the original (like the one I used to have). And with Jeep's propensity for putting the spare tire inside the cargo area, standing up, there really isn't much room back there. 

Wranglers aren't practical for anything but picking up skanks at the beach.  And they still get 15-17 mpg no matter what engine you have. OG Cherokees aren't bad overall, but bad fuel economy and the aforementioned spare tire issue. Libertys suck. 

I also work at a Jeep dealer, btw.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Practical?
> 
> I drove my Scirocco to the breakfast GTG with four people inside, as well as four wheels, and all of my tools in the trunk! Now that's practical! :laugh:


 Mine, not so practical there - Wilda's cargo bay is consumed by a battery box, an Alpine V12 5-channel amp, and a sub box. But, oh, it sounds good... 

For practicality (read: hauling isht), and for winter duty, that's what I have Sh!tbox (my Escort wagon) for. 
Much, much better gas mileage than any Jeep - and, damned-near as much cargo capacity. That car is Time Lord tech - it really is 'bigger on the inside.' :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yeah, those are ugly too. * The new Grand Cherokees are nice, *
> the first Grand Cherokee I've liked since the original (like the one I used to have). And with Jeep's propensity for putting the spare tire inside the cargo area, standing up, there really isn't much room back there.
> Wranglers aren't practical for anything but picking up skanks at the beach.  And they still get 15-17 mpg no matter what engine you have. OG Cherokees aren't bad overall, but bad fuel economy and the aforementioned spare tire issue. *Libertys suck. *
> 
> I also work at a Jeep dealer, btw.


qft, bold for emphasis.

the new grand is nice but they're pretty crazy expensive (especially the overland) base models are ok, not super impressive, but still cost over 35k (overland is more like 50k)

liberty's suck in every way. the diesel ones are an interesting idea just because i didnt realise they existed till i started at the dealership, other than that not really. 

many of the newer products are better than the old ones but sill seem a bit underwhelming to me, wranglers are slow without a manual trans and super jumpy with, and they ride like crap all of the time but i guess thats what people are looking for. i do still like xj's though. the new dodges on the other hand are pretty decent. i was really excited about fiat till i realised they're limited market/test market status still (and for a while) we arent getting them, and the one i want is ungettable basically. 

...then again i loved my civic and am driving a ford festiva right now (which i also love) the fes is the most practical vehicle i think ive owned- high mpgs, low maintanance, lots of room, and any new part is an upgrade. so what do i know

how is Jones treating you Chris?:wave:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

woody16v said:


> many of the newer products are better than the old ones but sill seem a bit underwhelming to me, wranglers are slow without a manual trans and super jumpy with, and they ride like crap all of the time but i guess thats what people are looking for. i do still like xj's though. the new dodges on the other hand are pretty decent. i was really excited about fiat till i realised they're limited market/test market status still (and for a while) we arent getting them, and the one i want is ungettable basically. :


I drove the new Jeeps last fall.  It was not fun. I was greatly disappointed in all the Chrysler products I drove actually. Well all except the Fiat. I did enjoy that, it was highly underpowered, but went sideways around dirt road corner quite nicely.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> I drove the new Jeeps last fall.  It was not fun. I was greatly disappointed in all the Chrysler products I drove actually. Well all except the Fiat. I did enjoy that, it was highly underpowered, but went sideways around dirt road corner quite nicely.


NEVER MIND ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!


You promised us pictures. Pitter patter eh? Get On It!!!!!


In other news, I might quite possibly be losing my mind. So if you see someone rocking in a corner at Cincy, it might mean I FINALLLY SNAPPED!!!!! (yeah, I know, I'm retired, not complaining about that! Somehow it doesnt make the leadup to Cincy any less hectic!)

Actually I am looking forward to some nice time with friends. Daun? Did you mention the signup age on here yet? Well, there's a signup page eh? So sign up!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Im trying to keep my sanity too...The tires are on their way. The snowflakes are in the Vanagon waiting for the call from the shop.

I really hope this does the trick or I too will go nutz...

fingers crossed....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Now the '87 Wrangler used to get 18-20 and the '07 4dr Wrangler was getting 22 steadily, but it had no bells and whistles, V6 6spd and AC that was it.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

glad everybody is still alive, we live in "tornado alley" and had a record low year until Joplin Mo had the worst damaging tornado in 50yrs...omg

as far as a scir needing too much work, there's lots of options out there, you should spend a little $ to get something that's ready to run...there's nothing like having the nicest one you can find and they can't recoup all the $ spent on an old car

I didn't see what wheels you're using, but a bent hub would show up on a one wheel on the jack, car running in the driveway...

also i've had everything utterly straight & no hub centric wheels, without centric rings shake to the point of ruining the ball joints...i don't see how people drive without hub center rings, even if you get it tightened straight, it still pop goes off center and shaking like a mo & the bolts are loose

got invited & don't think i can afford an rv6 or wanna see if they fixed the zenith wings, but i can afford something under 254 lbs, not sure i have the nuts to ride a motorcycle, let alone no tires @ all...old

have a good one


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Im trying to keep my sanity too...The tires are on their way. The snowflakes are in the Vanagon waiting for the call from the shop.
> 
> I really hope this does the trick or I too will go nutz...
> 
> fingers crossed....


Go figure,

3 of 4 tires made it to the shop........fed ex must have thought these were for a trike.....come on......really? :thumbdown:

So wait until tomorrow to find out if the car will stop shaking or if it needs and alignment......

Im buying beer on the way home


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Im buying beer on the way home


Bought Strawberry Blonde before departing on the cruise on Saturday.

The before promised pictures:

We had a balloon art guy who made these for the kids:


This showed up and went on our cruise with us (notice the Scirocco content in this picture  )


Some inspiration............


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Bought Strawberry Blonde before departing on the cruise on Saturday.
> 
> The before promised pictures:
> 
> ...



THAT's what I was talking about. ic::thumbup: Old skool stuff and VeeDubs, what's not to love? I'll be out the door again shortly.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> how is Jones treating you Chris?:wave:


Not too bad so far.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

my next purchase


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's taking me DAYS to install a freaking stereo!

Yesterday:

Installed front door speakers
Installed antenna
Removed center console, and passenger's seat

Today:
Ran power wire from starter through firewall to accessory fuse panel, and to trunk
Ran ground wire to ground block near shifter
found and connected the rear speaker wires


So tomorrow, I have to try to find the front speaker wires. They are nowhere to be found! they don't seem to come out from the harness. I don't remember where they are attached stock, but all of the original stereo wiring is gone except for those rear speaker connectors.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Wranglers aren't practical for anything but picking up skanks at the beach.


And that's a bad thing?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> my next purchase



Awesome dude! :thumbup:

More details?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Some pics from last weekend, enjoy:
































































:beer:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Can I install Megasquirt on that Rover?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My Old Roc said:


> Can I bribe a certain Englishman with flan to install Megasquirt on that Rover?


ftfy :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sooooo cool, Will! That's rad you could be a part of that. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sooooo cool, Will! That's rad you could be a part of that. :thumbup: :beer:


It doesn't really make any sense from a business-model point of view, but this project stands head and shoulders above most for me emotionally. I have always wanted to work there, so building them a control system for the launch is one step above that for me. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> It doesn't really make any sense from a business-model point of view, but this project stands head and shoulders above most for me emotionally. I have always wanted to work there, so building them a control system for the launch is one step above that for me. :thumbup:


Big ideas always mean f*ck all to business plans. And I'm a numbers guy by trade.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And that's a bad thing?


Well, no. But a little red sport coupe could be just as effective. 

And awesome pics, Will :thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Some pics from last weekend, enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Will!

We did not make it to JPL this year. I have a friend that is working on the aeroshell entry vehicle. The last few times we went to JPL he told us about the project in great detail. He was part of the team for one of the rovers that is on Mars. He had to adjust and live on Mars day time so he could drive the thing during sun hours. Very cool place. Looks like you had a good time. 

Aeroshell entry vehicle.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> It doesn't really make any sense from a business-model point of view, but this project stands head and shoulders above most for me emotionally. I have always wanted to work there, so building them a control system for the launch is one step above that for me. :thumbup:


That is really cool, and also neat that you can share it with the kids. Pretty sure that's even neater than the sexy golf cart.....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Good morning, all. :wave:

Happy Towel Day to all!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Too long without a post.

We had our first bocce match of the summertime. I didn't realize there was a sand court in a park in South Philly. Looks like I know where I'll be Wednesday evenings this summer. :thumbup:

Outside. Summertime. Cold beer. Hot pizza. Life is good.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Too long without a post.


FV updated and everything is a little screwy, but it's slowly getting back to normal. Pizza and beer sounds really good right now too. 

@Cathy: That golf cart is pretty badass; I'm on the fence there. But hearing my kid say how proud he is that his dad is involved with the rover was beyond cool for me. 

@Doug: That thing with the rockets to the left of the rover (second from last pic I posted) lives under the umbrella thingee you referenced and does the final delivery to the surface.

Kinda puts a new meaning to "Mars Red" no? :laugh:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re upholstery Thread*

Hi Community members! There was a posting of a guy from the UK that re upholsters the 16V Scirocco seats. Was wondering if anyone knows of this post and how to contact him.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

So the Jetta is dead and buried. 

Instead of just buying another beater I decided to spend the money on the Scirocco and build a 9A motor for it. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> So the Jetta is dead and buried.
> 
> Instead of just buying another beater I decided to spend the money on the Scirocco and build a 9A motor for it. :thumbup:


[presses like button]

:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Outside. Summertime. Cold beer. Hot pizza. Life is good.


:thumbup: :beer:

Here in beautiful Southern Ontario we've had rain for something like 23 of 26 days this May. It's supposed to rain every day until Monday.. where, with the humidex, it's going to feel like 97˚. 

On the plus side, I'm saving a fortune not needing car washes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Here in beautiful Southern Ontario we've had rain for something like 23 of 26 days this May. It's supposed to rain every day until Monday.. where, with the humidex, it's going to feel like 97˚.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm saving a fortune not needing car washes.


That's a lotta celcius!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's a lotta celcius!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's a lotta celcius!


Centigrade. _It's centigrade!_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's a lotta celcius!


Ahh... I should have pointed out that I converted it from Worldwide-Standard to American.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Centigrade. _It's centigrade!_


Close enough.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Ahh... I should have pointed out that I converted it from Worldwide-Standard to American.


I've been arguing for us to change to the metric system for as long as I have been aware of the metric system. Stupid bureaucrats!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

its like a nerdfest in here...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> its like a nerdfest in here...


I prefer the term "geek" actually.










:laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I prefer...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Here in beautiful Southern Ontario we've had rain for something like 23 of 26 days this May. It's supposed to rain every day until Monday.. where, with the humidex, it's going to feel like 97˚.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm saving a fortune not needing car washes.


Nuh-uh. It will rain Monday, 'cause I want it not to. On the plus side, I'm spending a smaller fortune flying. 

ANd of course my phone is dead, because it rained. :banghead: WHY in the hell does that kill our land line every single time??? I let Denny talk to the nice lady in India this time. Wouldn't be so bad if we haad some semblance of cell coverage. 

In other news, I am DONE. just had a discovery hearing with five, count 'em, five lawyers, grilled for an hour and a half, flipped once. :what: You needed a programme to figure out who's on which team. Denny's still there so I can't discuss particulars, but suffice to say, the level of picky detail about an incident from 2008 was rediculous and exhausting. 


OH!! WOooHOOO!! Severe thunderstorms/hail/wind coming soon!!! YAY!!!!!!!! AND>>>>>> the weather guy says we *might* get more than one day in a row of sun! But that's the long range, it will change, no worries. I should have some picures to post soon, I'll get on that ASAP. Right afer I find a beverage.:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I've been retired for two months. What do I fill my time with? It seems that engine dropping/swapping can occupy your spare time, or hanging out while the mill gets dumped. 

Here are a few places I've been sincce I retired:
Number one, where gas engines are held in high regard. Or held up high...
There was just an alternator swap to do on an actual Scirocco that weekend, so no big deal.










Then there was "Old Blue", that car's been rode hard and put up wet into a lot of different garages. But there are evil thoughts about what will power her next, so the old 8V needed to come out. They chose to lift the car over the engine instead of the other way around, just to prove they were the he-men of the Great White North! eace:










The next swap required a Canadian part or two, and is still not done. But here's the delivery truck dropping it off. The PO of this engine did yet another swap in this time period, right nearby, but I didn't get a chance to get there for it. 










The future recipient of that engine, and the engine we took out:










Next was this guy's car. Don't read his lips though, it will get censored:










His methods were pretty barbaric too, but the engine did come out. And there's a new one in the hole on that car too! Hopefully it will add to the greenery at Cincy! :thumbup:











So I went back up to Midwestern again, but Drew was still toiling away on a mere alternator swap. What's the deal with that? :screwy:

Anyway, I was getting tired of these old A1 cars, so when the boy decided that his Hot Rod (A2 Jetta) needed more inspiration than its current 1.2L TD (aka the "Six Valves of Fury") we dumped an engine from the white Jetta, which until that point had not been officially a parts car. More of a wildlife sanctuary, actually. Our faithful engine crane was leaking badly, and required constant pumping to lift the engine out. A bit annoying/ mildly dangerous. So we got it out of the bay really fast before it sank back down.:what: 










So, last night I was supposed to be hitting the books, but what the heck. The boy was finally home early (because he wasn't working on the golf cart...) May as well take the Six Valves of Fury for a long last spin and then dump that puppy.

The biggest concern was maintaining the integrity of the headlight adjuster, since it had taken some time to customize. (behind the outer piece was a hunk of Scotchbrite and a snail, both serving structural functions  )










So we debated about leaving the car outside to do the drop, since it *has* been known to leak (provided the fluids are still in it). We did push it inside, and as we were well underway it started dumping rain/thunder/lightning/ all that. We couldn't get the subframe off (looked like the Titanic under there) so we used the crane...did we FIX the crane? Ummmno....so pumpapumpapumpapumpapumpapumpapumpa..**** forgot the cold start...pumpa/pry..pumpa pry pumpa curses about C clip pumpa pry sproing...pumpapumpapumpapumpapumpa...almost there....lights flicker and die.. cell phone out...pumpapumpapumpa slide the thing over the top in the dark. Lights back on!!!










So tonight it's raining, but I already did some preliminary removal on the next victim, the silver bunnnywhich hopefully is going to a new home without its 9A. Then off to see if Drew can get off his ass and get that alternator swap done already! :laugh:

So in summary, no really sure what I've been doing with my time since retirement, but I seem to fill it!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

oh rodolfo.....you dont shake like you use to:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice.. Was it the wheel balance?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> oh rodolfo.....you dont shake like you use to:laugh:


Good news, El T!

I had a great dinner at a local restaurant with my wife this evening. Oysters, sautéed fiddleheads, sausages, fried green tomatoes and delicious brews. I love our neighborhood joints.

In my Scirocco world, the re-drilled hubs are seriously delayed. It doesn't look like I will have the Enkeis on the car in time for Cincy. 

Well, a little bit of  and a little bit of .

But, I'm working on Plan B for wheels, which may be accomplished tomorrow. Mostly because plans are for the weak. Which is why I usually have spare plans. :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

What's up Joe? Call if you need me to bust anyone up man.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> What's up Joe? Call if you need me to bust anyone up man.


Gotta love the Scirocco community. Always willing to roll some heads. :thumbup:

Thanks for the messages, bud. We'll figure it out. It's good to have good friends.

Oh and with my recent job change (same company, different job), it might actually mean that I can make Bonelli for once.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh and with my recent job change (same company, different job), it might actually mean that I can make Bonelli for once.


With my luck you will make bonelli and I will be in Florida lol. :facepalm:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Tonight after work I finished refreshing a few suspension things on my Golf before the big drive to Cincy. New shocks and bearings (and a new sway bar end link after it snapped in half in the process), and a plastic splash guard that snapped in half and was making quite the racket.

Anyways, think this zip-tie that's wrapped between my subframe, control arm and sway bar is anything to worry about? :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So after six-ish months of searching, I joined the ranks of Mk 4 owners today. I have been **very** picky in what I was looking for: Jetta Wagon with a 5-speed, dark blue, (preferably) tan interior, sunroof, heated seats, and either the TDI or 2.0 engine. This one has all of that, with the 2.0.

Pics tomorrow when I bring it home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> So after six-ish months of searching, I joined the ranks of Mk 4 owners today. I have been **very** picky in what I was looking for: Jetta Wagon with a 5-speed, dark blue, (preferably) tan interior, sunroof, heated seats, and either the TDI or 2.0 engine. This one has all of that, with the 2.0.
> 
> Pics tomorrow when I bring it home.


Awesome! Congratulations, you have been after that car for years. I'm next.....hopefully....


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

..Why doesn't EVERYTHING smell like boogers?..................


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> ..Why doesn't EVERYTHING smell like boogers?..................





scirocco*joe said:


> Oh and with my recent job change (same company, different job), it might actually mean that I can make Bonelli for once.





veetarded said:


> With my luck you will make bonelli and I will be in Florida lol. :facepalm:


Bonelli?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> So after six-ish months of searching, I joined the ranks of Mk 4 owners today. I have been **very** picky in what I was looking for: Jetta Wagon with a 5-speed, dark blue, (preferably) tan interior, sunroof, heated seats, and either the TDI or 2.0 engine. This one has all of that, with the 2.0.
> 
> Pics tomorrow when I bring it home.


So did you trade in the old wagon? I like the MK4 Jetta WAGON!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Doug T said:


> So did you trade in the old wagon? I like the MK4 Jetta WAGON!


Nope. I sold the Passat a couple years ago to Julie. Been driving the Tundra / Jetta TDI during the winter months. This will be the new daily, though I don't "plan" on driving it a lot this summer since the a/c should be fixed in the Scirocco when I pick it up.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Nope. I sold the Passat a couple years ago to Julie. Been driving the Tundra / Jetta TDI during the winter months. This will be the new daily, though I don't "plan" on driving it a lot this summer since the a/c should be fixed in the Scirocco when I pick it up.


Congrats, Daun! Nice little parts hauler you've got there. Always like that color blue.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Nice.. Was it the wheel balance?


yes it was.....well, I got new tires and rebalance the nowflakes...there is this type of balancing called forced (or road) balancing...a little extra $$, but I needed piece of mind and I got it for a little extra....:thumbup:

Just a shout out too, the boys at discount tire, really did a stand up job:beer::thumbup: once FedEx figured out that I needed 4 not just 3 tires :facepalm:

Im feeling much better about the car. There still some slack in front, Im thinking that it has been years since Dan "the wizard" Bubb touch my car so maybe I can goat him to teach me how to center the rack and check for this slack or the need for a new steering bearing??????

Dan???? yeah you.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Good news, El T!
> 
> I had a great dinner at a local restaurant with my wife this evening. Oysters, sautéed fiddleheads, sausages, fried green tomatoes and delicious brews. I love our neighborhood joints.
> 
> ...



Do I hear of something Discky????

OMG!!!! OMG!!!!..... I wasnt even trying.......I havent been since my resurface in the tex.....So I'll over do it!

































In the begining
























2008
















2009
















and El Guapo City lights and fogs:









Lastly a word from our sponsor...marc makes my car look good!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

In case you didn't see it on your way in:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5313557-Cincy-Info-Thread-better-late-than-never!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Then off to see if Drew can get off his ass and get that alternator swap done already! :laugh:



I have come to the conclusion that it is not the alternator that is taking all the time, it is the accommodations for the upgraded wiring harness that is so involved! Here's to progress then... :beer:

And Daun - congrats on the new acquisition - did I tell you I chose my beetle over a TDI Wagon? No regrets... But I think you'll be happy with the Jetta, even if it is a 2.0 slow... 

Drew


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

type53b_gtd said:


> I have come to the conclusion that it is not the alternator that is taking all the time, it is the accommodations for the upgraded wiring harness that is so involved! Here's to progress then... :beer:
> 
> And Daun - congrats on the new acquisition - did I tell you I chose my beetle over a TDI Wagon? No regrets... But I think you'll be happy with the Jetta, even if it is a 2.0 slow...
> 
> Drew


Well it IS a fairly different alternator. 

I've always loved the look of the Mk4 Wagon, and decided long ago that would be my next daily. Started searching more serious in December and finally found this one local. Yeah, it's a slug but it's a DD....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Well it IS a fairly different alternator.
> 
> I've always loved the look of the Mk4 Wagon, and decided long ago that would be my next daily. Started searching more serious in December and finally found this one local. Yeah, it's a slug but it's a DD....



Yeah.... I like to see some ic:s


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Do I hear of something Discky????


No, not exactly. A backup in gold.


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> oh rodolfo.....you dont shake like you use to:laugh:


Noice! :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

theenico said:


> Noice! :thumbup:


It really is


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So for lunch I got rid of the teardrops noone wanted...recyclers gave me $49 bucks.....Price I was asking for the $50, not having them in my garage Priceless :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> So for lunch I got rid of the teardrops noone wanted...recyclers gave me $49 bucks.....Price I was asking for the $50, not having them in my garage Priceless :laugh:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cincy Money.....plus those wheels were just taking up space


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Yeah.... I like to see some ic:s


PIcs are here, no worries. But before I get to the alternator swap, there was last night's fun!

We extracted the 9A from the Bunny, but it was pretty scary, must have gotten water into it. 










So I got up here to Midwestern to help Drew with this extensive alternator swap. He is still nowhere near done. It appears that he cannot even FIND the alternator! Here he is looking for it.










There is no Scirocco abuse up here, nope, none at all. Nope, all peace and love. eace: :heart: :sly: Nothing to see here... Except maybe some flowers:










(hope that was a source of distraction....)The search for the alternator continues tomorrow......


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Yeah.... I like to see some ic:s


Ask and ye shall receive.

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks blue, right? A teal blue, but blue. The book says the official color is Baltic Green. Whatever it is, I'm diggin' it. :thumbup:




























It's amazing to me how much tighter this car feels than the Golf. However, it's expected since the Golf has 223k miles vs. 90k on the Jetta. I needs to find me some new centercaps too, these are missing a lot of paint and in some cases, the VW symbol.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks blue, right? A teal blue, but blue. The book says the official color is Baltic Green. Whatever it is, I'm diggin' it. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

And as for on-topic news, I picked the 16v up from the shop this afternoon. She has ice-cold air conditioning! Just in time for summer. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@Cathy: LOL. You so totally rock with your posts. :beer:

@Daun: LOWER IT! 

@Doug: You and Chuckles may need to run that Bonelli thing this time, I might be in Florida. That said, rumor has it that Charles has a cool new house so he can prolly handle it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> And as for on-topic news, I picked the 16v up from the shop this afternoon. She has ice-cold air conditioning! Just in time for summer. :thumbup::heart:


AC is good, even though I don't have in my 18v.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks blue, right? A teal blue, but blue. The book says the official color is Baltic Green. Whatever it is, I'm diggin' it. :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Car looks great! And great news on the 16V too!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> @Cathy: LOL. You so totally rock with your posts. :beer:


Well, I have no idea why I post so much. There's really nothing going on up here that is very interesting. And this alternator swap is under questionable direction. :screwy:










And I have no idea where he thinks he's gonna find a reasonably priced flux capacitor. 

I think I'll get out of here and go home where it's normal:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

punchbug said:


> And I have no idea where he thinks he's gonna find a reasonably priced flux capacitor.


I get mine from here.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Washed the Scirocco today, she was dirty! Now I'm ready for Bonelli, hurry up time!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So it did not take me long to spend the money that I got from scrapping the bent teardrops :laugh::thumbup: Vroooom....Vrooooom!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I went with my mom to get this today:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I went with my mom to get this today:


Sweet


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice wagon Chris! I love Volvo wagons.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice score, Chris! Looks clean!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay kiddies, I've roosted at home for the night and am ready to fly off again. Purple was the car of choice for today's "Damned Cancer" VW show but with thunderstorms mentioned in the forecast, ummm...nope. Klaus gets the nod. He needs paint anyway and looks best with some droplets obscuring his dimples. It may prove to be an expensive trip though, I'm jonesing for a fisheye. If all goes well I'll snag that on the way home. I have some more blackmail pics from the shed too. It seems we DID find the alternator! 

Expect pics tonight! To the Batmobile, err, MkI...whatever. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well, I have no idea why I post so much. There's really nothing going on up here that is very interesting. And this alternator swap is under questionable direction. :screwy:


Best picture I've seen in weeks. :thumbup:

Scary, though.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cooked a whole pig this week.








(insert shameless plug for my new favorite shirt)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

No Scirocco news today, but I did take Mason to a local transportation museum today:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> So for lunch I got rid of the teardrops noone wanted...recyclers gave me $49 bucks.....Price I was asking for the $50, not having them in my garage Priceless :laugh:


Damn it. I was hoping to get a set. 
Maybe I should haunt this place more often


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Rocco_julie said:


> Damn it. I was hoping to get a set.
> Maybe I should haint thios place more often


Sorryyyy.....

Beer for cincy check :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I had a good weekend, and this thread needs moar CATS!!!!!!!!










And I left Midwestern because we finally found the alternator, so Drew should have no problem finishing that swap for Ciincy. :screwy:

Here it is! Hiding behind some tires....










And I can has a new toy!!!!!!










Smile! 

Okay, car show pics tomorrow. I'm hitting the hay.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Busy. Busy weekend. and I am not done yet! Went to my mom's old high school. They are tearing it down. That was a fun two hour drive. 

Bought plants and flowers yesterday but got driven away from the planting by the thunderstorms that we got some drizzle out of it. 

Have started packing for Cincy and am strategically placing things out in my head of how the rest of the week will play out....mostly when will be a good day to wash the car. *sigh* so much left to do before I can leave and I am back to work tonight.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Have started packing for Cincy and am strategically placing things out in my head of how the rest of the week will play out....mostly when will be a good day to wash the car. *sigh* so much left to do before I can leave and I am back to work tonight.


This is me. I have to coordinate getting two Sciroccos out to Wilmington, plus an airplane. Everything needs a bath. And I need to mow the grounds. Thursday just doesn't seem like enough "day" to get all that done. Hmmmmm.

Edit for ownage:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just spotted this out on the highway. :heart:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

My ass finally made it outside today......




So did Rocco.......



And my long neglected flower beds now look awesome.....




How's that for a holiday weekend


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I just spotted this out on the highway. :heart:


Fiat 850 if I'm not mistaking...
You guys south of the border, did you start getting the Fiat 500 through the Chrysler dealers yet?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Fiat 850 if I'm not mistaking...
> You guys south of the border, did you start getting the Fiat 500 through the Chrysler dealers yet?


It was a 500, and yes, the new ones just went on sale (saw one last night, as a matter of fact). The Abarth isn't out yet, though.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I spotted a Chevy Volt today. I was impressed. Thing took off pretty quick as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

bigtavo said:


> I spotted a Chevy Volt today. I was impressed. Thing took off pretty quick as well.


One parks behind our local Target every day. Every time it drives buy - everyone just stops and stares. It's like having a celebrity around. A Ferrari does not attract that much attention.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So I went to the "Damned Cancer" car show on Sunday, it was a fundraiser to help young cancer victims, and it was a nice relaxed show. I won a very cool door prize!










This car reminded me of Daun's, it's an 86 but with some surprises under the hood....8V counterflow with what looked like a carb, but was a TB....did I take engine bay pics? Ummm...no :banghead:










Mmmm, beigey goodness 










So there were lots of nice water and air cooled cars, but just us two Sciroccos. we were discussing gossip about a sighting of something from the pits of hell, something with many many horsies with all four hooves putting it to the ground. but no signs of that stuff...until THIS arrived.....










Nice wide hips...










Some extra plumbing....










And of course...proper bracing...










So yep, it would appear that this build is alive and well and tearing up the streets! Congrats to toyVW for an awesome bit of creative splicing!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

fredybender said:


> Fiat 850 if I'm not mistaking...
> You guys south of the border, did you start getting the Fiat 500 through the Chrysler dealers yet?


We have a Fiat dealership now..

http://www.fiatusaofbrooklyncenter.com/index.htm


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It was a 500, and yes, the new ones just went on sale (saw one last night, as a matter of fact). The Abarth isn't out yet, though.


my buddy was told by an atlanta dealership that the abarths were due here in may (not sure if this changed) but the 500's are starting to show up here and there. dealerships are going to be limited to select markets, and fiat wants to have a seperate building. the Thompson group (my employer) is reportedly not even trying to get one. thus i am taking all the training i can in preparation for a move to somewhere that has fiat. (hoping to achieve employee discount status in time for the abarth ss to hit our shores:laugh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It's so odd to see a Fiat being sold through a Chrysler dealer. But I guess trying to sell them through Ferrari/Alfa Romeo dealer would've been awful.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It was a 500, and yes, the new ones just went on sale (saw one last night, as a matter of fact). The Abarth isn't out yet, though.


I drove the 500 last fall when I was working with Roush at the location that has the Chryslers. I did enjoy the car immensenly but I'm afraid it won't sell very well here (at least in my area), because everyone complained incessantly about how small they were. I didn't think they were that small, but they were under powered, that I can say without a doubt. An absolute joy to spend 8 hours in though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> thus i am taking all the training i can in preparation for a move to somewhere that has fiat. (hoping to achieve employee discount status in time for the abarth ss to hit our shores:laugh


I like the way you think...... :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I've been seeing those things running around here for the last couple of years (with manufacturer plates on them.) 
Neat looking little cars, they are. And, good to (finally) see (know?) that they're opening stores here now - Chrysler group really does need a good 'true' small car. 
But, they always make me long for the thing that BMW says they won't bring over here - the 120d. Having had the chance to drive one... I really, really like that car. 

@ Lynne: Nice ass. :laugh:
And, Rocco does seem to be enjoying the weather. 

In other news.... I ripped a n00b a new one for giving retarded 'advice' in this thread - _after_ he said that I "hurt his feelings" for initially calling his misguided advice stupid.
I have a hard time letting someone think its OK to give someone else advise that may result in death. It's the Dad in me...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

fredybender said:


> Fiat 850 if I'm not mistaking...
> You guys south of the border, did you start getting the Fiat 500 through the Chrysler dealers yet?


I have been seening these in my area (Detroit) quite a bit. I see them sometimes 6 at a time....like a little line of ants. They are pretty cool little cars from the rolling performance I have seen in the interstate

Cuppie where did you see yours? MIne were running around Fenton, MI


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Wel, once again the weather is not a lot of fun. It's either winter or 40C. I went to the airport yesterday to do fog observation, and their golf cart is lacking in sex appeal.:laugh:










Then I came home and fired up my favorite old Swede. Model *53*10!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Came across that Volt at the gym this morning. It was parked in the "exotics" section.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Weather is looking good in Wilmington, OH this week...










:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Weather is looking good in Wilmington, OH this week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have my canopy at the ready on Saturday.:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And of course...proper bracing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised nobody else has commented on this yet. If I'm not mistaken, this is a picture of the trunk, no?

And I'm assuming this is the same car you mentioned in your e-mail last night....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I'm surprised nobody else has commented on this yet. If I'm not mistaken, this is a picture of the trunk, no?


Yes, that is the rear. Note the battery and cv joint.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Yes, that is the rear. Note the battery and cv joint.


Well, after you've seen the *Durocco*, everthing else is just _4-wheel drive_. 

:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> I will have my canopy at the ready on Saturday.:wave:


X2


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> I will have my canopy at the ready on Saturday.:wave:


I will have my lawn chair and several beverages to sit under said canopy with :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> I will have my lawn chair and several beverages to sit under said canopy with :thumbup: :beer:


Ditto.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

All of that plus sun screen:beer:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> I have been seening these in my area (Detroit) quite a bit. I see them sometimes 6 at a time....like a little line of ants. They are pretty cool little cars from the rolling performance I have seen in the interstate


Insert "I drove them when I was working for Roush". They were in covoys of 4-6 all over the metro area. And according to the drivers the proper term is "scrubbing bubbles" as they are reminiscent of the little scrubbing bubbles commercial.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Insert "I drove them when I was working for Roush". They were in covoys of 4-6 all over the metro area. And according to the drivers the proper term is "scrubbing bubbles" as they are reminiscent of the little scrubbing bubbles commercial.


Funny, that. I saw several Smarts today and wondered if they were in a breeding swarm. Not sure what the queen would look like though.

And Daun, yeah, that just slid under the wire didn't it? And Joe....this one has boost......;0

I am SO unprepared for this trip, and not able to do anything about it either. And to top it all off, my cat's acting up. Which is typical for him this time of year. "Sh-it happens" is more than just a catchphrase where he's concerned.  :banghead:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> I will have my lawn chair and several beverages to sit under said canopy with :thumbup: :beer:


Said canopy will have a spot for said lawn chair and beverages. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey y'all.
I have a MK2 Scirocco question.
What does the MK2 have up on the top edge of the door to defelct the wind/rain?
The MK1 has this:










....but I don't have access to a MK2 to see what they use up there.
Anyone help?
Pics?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

In a mk2 Scirocco - the door is nekkid! There's a gutter-like seal on the car though to redirect the rain. Apparently it is impossible to remove!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

'Anx Timob!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Weather is looking good in Wilmington, OH this week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries folks, it always rain _en route_ to Cincy. :thumbup::wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

jedilynne said:


> I drove the 500 last fall when I was working with Roush at the location that has the Chryslers. I did enjoy the car immensenly but I'm afraid it won't sell very well here (at least in my area), because everyone complained incessantly about how small they were. I didn't think they were that small, but they were under powered, that I can say without a doubt. An absolute joy to spend 8 hours in though.


jeremy clarkson didnt think they're all that small. i mean, dont get me wrong, its no buick, but its waaaaay smarter than smart cars and looks to be both more fun and more economical as well. its probably the only new car id be willing to buy right now. 


then again. i do drive a 93 festiva. :laugh:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It was a 500, and yes, the new ones just went on sale (saw one last night, as a matter of fact). The Abarth isn't out yet, though.


I drove a new one on Sunday. :thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> Hey y'all.
> I have a MK2 Scirocco question.
> What does the MK2 have up on the top edge of the door to defelct the wind/rain?
> The MK1 has this:
> ...



The early MK2s have an adhesive applied extruded gutter. The later MK2s have clips to hold it on.
Early shown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, so I realized late last week that the parts I needed to install my NOS Enkei wheels were most likely not going to get here in time. Actually, scratch that, they probably will get here in time, but I will not have the ability to install them. Fail.

Plan B. So, I decided to drive down to Delaware to see if I could borrow my brother's Rotas for the trip. Yeah, they are 13x8s and I'm not on coils, but I thought I could make it work. Installed and inspected. One bald tire on the outer edge started to worry me. Same tire had a plug, which made me uncomfortable. Driving at 55 and above gave me the shakes. Yeah, not going to drive on these wheels. Uninstall, swap back. Double fail.

Plan C. Tonight I drive up to my parents house. I plan on swapping my stockers for my _other_ brother's RS replicas from his Mk2 G60. I know he just installed new all season tires last winter and they balanced out nicely. Start to loosen the lugs on one wheel. Stupid tire shop that installed the wheels for him after mounting over tightened the lug bolts, and from the feel of it may have read the axle nut torque specs instead of the lug bolts. I manage to split his lug bolt safety key while trying to loosen the second wheel's bolts. Triple fail.

Someone is telling me to drive on the stock 13s, so damn it, I guess I'm going to listen.

:what:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Someone is telling me to drive on the stock 13s, so damn it, I guess I'm going to listen.
> 
> :what:


Someone told you to paint them gold too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I love _GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLDDJJJJJJJ!_

While I am in agreement, Will, the Enkeis, Rotas and RS reps were all goldj, so I'm a little skeered that gold is bad luck for this Cincy trip. Don't want to anger the Cincy gods.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Point taken....but how does that old saying about plans(planes?) go again? :sly:


Just do it man.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the stock wheels would look like **** in gold. But that's just me.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris must have missed the part where the wheels need to be gooooooldja.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I think the stock wheels would look like **** in gold. But that's just me.


It depends on the attitude car. I like silver wheels on most cars but RALLY cars look cool with gold or other color wheels.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Doug T said:


> It depends on the attitude car. I like silver wheels on most cars but RALLY cars look cool with gold or other color wheels.


I like the idea of gold wheels on Joe's car, I just think stock Mk1 wheels would look stupid in gold.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I like the idea of gold wheels on Joe's car, I just think stock Mk1 wheels would look stupid in gold.


Like I said, if the car has a stupid attitude then ...... stupid stock 13s with gold rattle can paint works.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Awesome dude! :thumbup:
> 
> More details?


 


sorry for the slow response, work has been keeping me away from these parts. 
im looking at buying a brand new Harley iron 883. 
love at first sight kind of thing. I really like the HD1 stuff they are doing now, hoping to walk in and have enough to pay cash buy the end of harvest. (October) then the wife and I are hoping to finally move into our house, if it is ready for us that is. The only thing i don't care for is the chrome exhaust, and that is an easy fix.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I think the stock wheels would look like **** in gold. But that's just me.


 


Glad my gold wheels aren't stock then.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I walked out front to a scene I feel like is straight out of the 1970s: 



















This was literally right across the street from my house. I haven't seen stock wheels stolen in ages! I mean, stock Ford Fiesta wheels? Really? 

Just glad I have wheel locks on the snowflakes. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

what is that? A mansion? ^^


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> what is that? A mansion? ^^


 Romanian Orthodox Church.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

That is nuts 

Lower it :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Cincy update! 

Yard is apparantly mowed (dad spent 9 hours on the tractor yesterday) but I will likely do some refinish around the house tomorrow. 

The garage is a disaster area. Something I will be working on tomorrow. 

Now if I could just get out of work today... yeah, not gonna happen. I'll be heading out there mid-morning tomorrow and meeting up with Cathy / Drew when they arrive. (I imagine I'll see Rob and Melissa too?) At some point we'll have to head back to Dayton to pick up vehicles.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Romanian Orthodox Church.


 Amen


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I walked out front to a scene I feel like is straight out of the 1970s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is that under the driver's door?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like a foot pump operated lift 
kind of like an inflatable pillow to jack your car up with


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> What is that under the driver's door?


 
Looks like a Milk Crate to me


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Maybe the owner removes the wheels at night so no one can steal them?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Looks like a Milk Crate to me


 I think this as well. :screwy:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Amsterdam087 said:


> looks like a foot pump operated lift
> kind of like an inflatable pillow to jack your car up with


 Anyone remember the actual "pillow" jack from the 80's? It used the exhaust pipe to inflate (engine running obviously). 

I love Google: http://www.carbasics.co.uk/inflatable_exhaust_air_jack.htm


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Welp, one Scirocco doesn't run, one doesn't have any body pieces or glass, my Golf has bald tires, a dead tie rod, a dead front wheel bearing and it seems one of my strut bushings (installed two weeks ago) has fallen apart, causing the worst thumping you can imagine. Of course, no time to fix anything. 

Yep. I'm ready for the drive. :thumbup:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Welp, one Scirocco doesn't run, one doesn't have any body pieces or glass, my Golf has bald tires, a dead tie rod, a dead front wheel bearing and it seems one of my strut bushings (installed two weeks ago) has fallen apart, causing the worst thumping you can imagine. Of course, no time to fix anything.
> 
> Yep. I'm ready for the drive. :thumbup:


 That's why I have a refillable prescription for fukitol. Roxanne needs a lot of attention, but she'll make the drive anyway.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Looks like a Milk Crate to me


 Yep, one that likely collapsed slowly since the car has been resting on it since about 3 or 4 am. :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

theenico said:


> Anyone remember the actual "pillow" jack from the 80's? It used the exhaust pipe to inflate (engine running obviously).
> 
> I love Google: http://www.carbasics.co.uk/inflatable_exhaust_air_jack.htm


 This doesn't look to be an approved jack point. :screwy:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Meh, it's an 11 year-old mk4. I'm expecting things to break, I'd just appreciate not everything at once, the week before I have to drive 600-miles each way. 

Oh well, no CEL's yet!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Oh well, no CEL's yet!


 This is the important part, right? 

Am ready to pack clothes and start loading the car. They are releasing me from work super early Friday morning so I will be able to depart and go straight to the hotel and take a nap before everyone starts arriving Friday afternoon. So nice of them at work to be on my side.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Out the door kids....WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Out the door kids....WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 And so it begins........


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> And so it begins........


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I walked out front to a scene I feel like is straight out of the 1970s:


 looks like a 2011 GTi that is in our lot. Last Sat vandalls swiped all of the wheels n tires and smashed the back vindows.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Changed my gear oil today...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

ordered more parts today and am planning my cincy 2012 trip already haha woo 

looking like take one long 13 hour drive from abilene texas to nashville. then a 5 hour shot from nashville to cincy. Guess its bout time to take leave for next year haha


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Jealous of your early departure, Cathy. Very jealous. :thumbup:


 
X2....Tomorrow it will be hard to do anything......note to self do laundry.....:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

went to the junkyard today. it was stupid hot but i did find some interesting things. a 70 bus, a 77 bus, a mostly present fox, and a ridiculously well kept e30 with a painted intake mani. 

the 70 bus had a nearly new carb on it, so i pulled it. if anyone needs a 34pict-3 carb for a 1970(+/-) aircooled 1500 let me know. cause i gots one:thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> X2....Tomorrow it will be hard to do anything......note to self do laundry.....:laugh:


 This is why I have abandond the caravan and decided to leave on my own early Friday. I won't sleep either way


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> I walked out front to a scene I feel like is straight out of the 1970s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that lowered enough for Will?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Doug T said:


> Is that lowered enough for Will?


 Too much fender gap.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I hate no spoke wheels with small brakes. 

:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Dropped a bunch of Scirocco bits off at the paint shop.  Still working on that black/red/silver scheme. 

And went out and bought a new toy, '68 Gladiator. 

 

 

But that's a project for later. First, the '55 will get done. 

Then...the Scirocco gets a 9A! 

I'm going all out this year.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

you still up by seattle, or down south in oregon nowadays? 
i have a garage FULL of 16v bits and some boost stuff i am really wanting to get rid of. 
looking for anything specific ever, hit me up, i may have it. and would part with whatever it is for next to nothing. 

i should just make a huge fs thread but always short on time. all i know is i need my garage back before the Harley is purchased. HIT ME UP! :beer:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll be frequenting the Seattle/Olympia area a few times a year now that our daughter Katherine is going to start school out there this fall.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hit me up. :beer:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Our next trip will be mid September. As we get closer I will reach out. 

Thanks!


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI: There's a new US VW Scirocco Owners "Group" on facebook: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_133490990059956&ap=1 

There's also a Serbian Group if you search. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

My life is pretty crazy right now. I work in the Seattle area full time and I'm in the Lincoln City, OR area whenever I'm not working. 

So I average 800/1000 miles a week, weekend before last I blew the motor in the Jetta and decided to just leave it behind in Toledo, WA. 

Good thing is I truck VW parts up from Portland for some Seattle folks. :thumbup: 

But I don't have much time to do anything. The engine for the '55 is slowly coming together and the Scirocco is barely getting any attention. 

Not to mention all this stuff leaves me completely broke...so I kick myself in the head for making this impulse buy on that Jeep. It was just too good of a deal...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> My life is pretty crazy right now.


 Here here. Tomorrow (my Friday off) I am going in at 0:too:early to get 3 different systems through testing. Only cool part is one of them is flight unit 1 (of 2) for the rover launch. 

Hell I just got home and I have been there since 5:30 this morning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

The first three arrivals are here, so Cincy has begun. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> The first three arrivals are here, so Cincy has begun. :thumbup:


 Awesome


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Awesome


 It IS!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Yay! 

Ok, off to sleep so it Cincy comes faster... 

:wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody know the cell phone talking/text messaging driving laws for Pennsylvania and Ohio? I know it's a no-no in NYS, but can't find decent info for the other states I need to travel through.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> The first three arrivals are here, so Cincy has begun. :thumbup:


 Fantastic!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> It IS!


 And the quote of the day: 

"That would look great stuck in my..."


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

< waits patiently for pictures.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm with ^ 

unfortunately


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> And the quote of the day:
> 
> "That would look great stuck in my..."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


>


 


And while I'm on the topic, does anyone have spare set of shift linkage *BUSH*ings or two to bring along? I'd take one off your hands.... 
Cathy


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Posting from hotel in Wilmington. Now to get some sleep.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

For Joe:










Upper left one dude.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

holy crap! tyler lives!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> holy crap! tyler lives!!!!!!!!!!


 
Holy crap everyone must be chit chatting at Cincy!! I seem to be the only one awake except the cats!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

I know right haha. Scirocco forum is always soo slow round this time  makes me jealous


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Been busy.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i think i failed to mention that i was informed on friday that my days as an hourly/lube tech are numbered. as of july 4th i will be a flat-rate technician. at a substantially higher per hour rate (though "per hour" is defined more narrowly) 

this means i will be able (in theory at least ) to make much more money, and consequently finish the rocco, the fes, and move out of my parents basement on an accelerated timeline. 


:thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Meltkamp said:


> I know right haha. Scirocco forum is always soo slow round this time  makes me jealous


 Well you **could** join the party ya know.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Best Mass Dead picture EVAR...
That was very cool of you guys to honor Team Andy® with a group death...we applaud you with a golfclap.









What did you gius spell out this year?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Especially nice touch that a sheriff's deputy is driving by.:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

My Old Roc said:


> Best Mass Dead picture EVAR...
> That was very cool of you guys to honor Team Andy® with a group death...we applaud you with a golfclap.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. It was a rather spur of the moment thought for the pic actually. 

And we didn't spell anything this year. It was really bloody hot and I didn't feel like roasting in the back field for at least an hour getting things set up.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chat. 

Chit Chat.


Chit...


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

My buddy's kid has an F1 blog, he's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old (I honestly can't remember ). Check it out: Awesome F1 Blog By A Kid.  He even writes a poem about every race!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

It will be mine, oh yes, it will, be mine.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I bought a sun shield to protect my dashboard. 

I washed the front window. I shook out the mats. Planning to wash the car again before the week is out... 

*The Timob you once knew is GONE! *


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> It will be mine, oh yes, it will, be mine.


 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Too bad you are so far away dude; I brought that bike up yesterday with my neighbor (lead tech at Fullerton H/D) and apparently the hot ticket is a used "Iron" 883 then put the 1200 barrels on it and open up the stock heads.

....I am looking as well


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> Today I bought a sun shield to protect my dashboard.
> 
> I washed the front window. I shook out the mats. Planning to wash the car again before the week is out...
> 
> *The Timob you once knew is GONE! *


 
you know, ive always preferred to have a clean car. and have found that a clean car feels appreciated and therefore causes less trouble. even the festiva gets a full on detail (by me of course im not paying anyone to do it) every week or so. of course i do work at a dealership and have carte blanche on any cleaning products the lot attendants use as long as i stay out of their ways


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today I bought a sun shield to protect my dashboard.
> 
> I washed the front window. I shook out the mats. Planning to wash the car again before the week is out...


 
:thumbup:  

You're slowly turning into me. Don't deny it... 


Anyway, today hit 103. The hottest temp in 23 years. It was miserable. Felt like driving through a blast furnace. Hwy 94 buckled yesterday due to the heat and backed up traffic for miles. People's cars then began to overheat as a result which caused more of a backup.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nataku said:


> Anyway, today hit 103. The hottest temp in 23 years. It was miserable. Felt like driving through a blast furnace. Hwy 94 buckled yesterday due to the heat and backed up traffic for miles. People's cars then began to overheat as a result which caused more of a backup.


 Lucky. Cold and rainy here today. 

But yesterday I actually only wore 2 layers of clothing! :laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

104 today ugh. Had to walk all over base too clothes felt like i just walked through a rain storm


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

suddenly it has occurred to me how rarely we get threads locked in this forum....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> suddenly it has occurred to me how rarely we get threads locked in this forum....


 those threads deserved to be locked! I appreciate Paul taking action and stopping them :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i agree. it just caused me to think, this is typically a well-behaved group, or at least an on-topic(ish) group. but self-policing for the most part. 

thats all. good call's paul. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> You're slowly turning into me. Don't deny it...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, weather here has been pretty unstable, they're investigating a possible tornado touchdown where I drove (on the way home from work) last night, but that was a few hours after I was there. Sleeping wasn't so great last night though, pretty noisy out there! 

Still trying to weed through the few picures I took at Cincy, so I'll try to get them posted uup before too long. Old news now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Hot, you say?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

soo i got to ship my cars from washington to texas next month. No way Im driving the rocco 4 days straight i love it but id be def and the jetta is entirely too low. soo anybody have any good auto transport companies? prefer to be on the cheap side im young and still dont make lot of money


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

You can has PM with my car shipping experience 

Hot today, hot yesterday, hot again still tomorrow. And living with no AC. I have a single window AC thread that is giving me relief, otherwise I'd be miserable. I don't even want to cook in the house it's so hot!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

These came just in time for Cincy.... sort of.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a real life scirocco in my driveway!!! 

Someone Followed Me Home... by wheeltowheel
(it's Daun's)


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks jedilynne. om replied too

and the zombie decal is awesome!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Cactus is flipping me off.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> These came just in time for Cincy.... sort of.


Lovin' that door magnet Bee!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

My Old Roc said:


> Cactus is flipping me off.


:bs: 

Cactus wants to hug you.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Got to work at 5:30 this morning as usual. Left work tonight at 6:30. Eeeesh. 

That cactus is probably flipping me off too. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

after several years of talking about firefox, and how annoying ie is im finally downloading and switching too firefox. 

is it a good idea to keep ie "just in case" or no? thoughts?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I use FF and have not used IE for years. That said I have IE installed on everything but it is disabled so it doesn't run in the background. No need to delete it, just install and use FF.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you. that makes sense. how is it disabled? just by closing the little icon at the bottom or is it more involved than that?

well i just deleted the shortcut i think. oh well. this ff will take a bit of getting used to but it was time to update anyways and ie always moves stuff around on me anyways.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

You can disable it through msconfig; if you want me to walk you through it shoot me a pm.

Disclaimer: I am really busy at work, so it'll be the weekend before I get back to you. :beer:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

It looks like Stella gets a new owner Sunday morning.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> It looks like Stella gets a new owner Sunday morning.


Well, that is a :thumbup: and a :thumbdown:.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Oil Pressure . . . How much is too much?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> It looks like Stella gets a new owner Sunday morning.





Hope she gets a good new home, is she going very far away?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Oil Pressure . . . How much is too much?


100 psi, oh, wait, wrong machine! :facepalm: No clue.


EDIT: There WILL be ownage, you just wait for it! opcorn: But go ahead and carry on....:thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well my today plans were canceled. Thank you rain. So now I have the whole weekend to sit around and worry about being on call for work. At least the cooler weather and rain is good for the flowers. And no I am not complaining about the cooler weather, simply about the rain and my canceled plans.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Plans are for the weak. You should know this by now. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Plans are for the weak. You should know this by now. :laugh:


LOL, let me tell you about weather vs plans. Can't control either one, so no sense worrying about it. :thumbup:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> LOL, let me tell you about weather vs plans. Can't control either one, so no sense worrying about it. :thumbup:


I am well aware of all these things. But it's the dispatcher in me that needs to control so many things.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Leaving the house this morning to deliver Stella to her new owner. 

We will miss her.:heart:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> Leaving the house this morning to deliver Stella to her new owner.
> 
> We will miss her.:heart:


Good luck, sir. You will like the extra $, the new owner will like the Mk1 and Cindy will like the garage space for her car. Win win win.  :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Sometimes, tie rod ends just don't want to come off in the "traditional" ways. :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I hate to hear about anyone selling their MkI. I could never stand to part with mine, if I could only have one car it would be a tough choice given my need for a winter warrior. But you had wanted to sell the car and that will make the new owner very happy. Are you dropping any clues about who that new owner might be?

In other MkI news, I took Klausie to the Mudcat Festival Car Show. 

I discovered this on the way to the show: I just :heart: that car!!
At the show, I discovered that, just like Joe, my face lights up when I talk about that car...and the car was surprisingly well recieved. 
On the way home from the show, I discovered this: I just :heart: that car!!!!!!

So, being as there was some of a warm Saturday afternoon left, after parking the car, thoughts turned to :beer: but no, I chose not to have any and study. :banghead:
Which ended abruptly with a phone call....my daughter needed a ride home, which meant three hours of driving. Hmmm, Klausie's oil had barely cooled down.....may...as...well....:laugh:
Results of that trip? I :heart: that car (and my daughter too, for the record)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Stella is with her new owner. John seems like a real solid VW guy. Hopefully he will keep us updated on his plans and progress.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cholland_ said:


> Sometimes, tie rod ends just don't want to come off in the "traditional" ways. :banghead:


so true. i had a similar experience over the last couple of days, but i was replacing a rack, not the tre. sometimes the physical properties of metal just plain suck:banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I just spotted a Scirocco. 

Flash Silver 8v. Pulaski Hwy. & Middle River Rd. White Marsh, MD.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I just spotted a Scirocco.
> 
> Flash Silver 8v. Pulaski Hwy. & Middle River Rd. White Marsh, MD.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

my flash silver 16v is back on the road, but needs a tie rod soon and an alignment :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey kids I posted this up eleswhere, but my Cincy pics are finally going up. Hope you can see them okay. I'll add the link to my signature, okay?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice pics, Cathy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The Citroen fans in Germany really need Daun's help. 









What a terrible job they did.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHVg3YX5tQo&hd=1

Some really nice cars in here...some not so nice any longer...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The Citroen fans in Germany really need Daun's help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest problem I see with this picture is that no one is dead.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

jedilynne said:


> The biggest problem I see with this picture is that no one is dead.


Well, I guess that too, and no tower for Ben to climb.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

jedilynne said:


> The biggest problem I see with this picture is that no one is dead.


Agreed..
No Death = No Bueno.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> Agreed..
> No Death = No Bueno.


Productive day here. 1.4 hours in the air (nobody died, plane can be reused), got some marking done, and the Boxster has a roof now, well, almost. (ask me if it was fun???) I spend a lot of quality time with my son working on that German princess' roof. I wandered my way through some more of the :beer: swap, and now I have a grey cat. So life is good I guess.  No Scirocco driving though.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Gavh (Dec 19, 2008)

I did a little restoration on my buddies Scirocco badge. It was tatty and silver so I blocked it down, and vinyl cut the lettering for him. Looks like new!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Gavh said:


> I did a little restoration on my buddies Scirocco badge. It was tatty and silver so I blocked it down, and vinyl cut the lettering for him. Looks like new!


That looks great!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Byebye... 









but it's okay.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Byebye...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Bye bye little car. Enjoy your reincarnation, you were good in this life, so maybe you'll travel to space or set a land speed record in the next. :wave::wave: (sniff)


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> Byebye...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is tha the same chassis that traveled the epic journey to-and-fro?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> Is tha the same chassis that traveled the epic journey to-and-fro?


Yep. That car had a lot of fun miles on it. That car never got named. So I'll posthumously name it "the 48-state car"

The new evil car has some work to do to catch up!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I like that car more and more with every pic/upgrade Tim. Best car you have had if the pics do it justice. :beer:

Unrelated: a couple of my best friends (and my kids' godparents) are at the hospital right now having their first child. Cool sh*t.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

howdy howdy, been a minute since I've stopped on by...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Yep. That car had a lot of fun miles on it. That car never got named. So I'll posthumously name it "the 48-state car"
> 
> The new evil car has some work to do to catch up!





Now, where was the Jessica Rabbit pic w/ quote I've misplaced?...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Yep. That car had a lot of fun miles on it. That car never got named. So I'll posthumously name it "the 48-state car"
> 
> The new evil car has some work to do to catch up!


That is sure a pretty new car Timob, and you just keep making it nicer looking. I'm glad it found you, and I look forward to the adventures you will have with it. :wave: Hi!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup:

Morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Morning!


:wave: Spinney!!!!!! How's that evil red car these days??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

It be running 










& marking its spot


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> It be running


:thumbup: AWESOME


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well the good news is the Golf is back in one piece. Got home from work at 8pm last night and was out in the driveway bolting the front suspension back together until almost 11. In the past month it's gotten new shocks and bushings and bearings, two new balljoints, one full tie rod, one tie rod end, wheel bearings and a passenger-side axle.

I'm one alignment and four new tires away from actually being able to start sanding down the brown car for its respray :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Solid work, Mr. Spinney! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You too, Mr. Holland. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

It's mid week work week and I have been busy. Took the MK1 out to the local ghetto Kroger today and parked next to a newer Passat. I was leaving the car as the guy who owns said Passat was coming out. He says to me "Nice old Scirocco you got there. I remember when those things were fast and light." I said "Still are." and he looked longingly at the car as if it were a distant memory to him.

Love when people notice the cars.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Likewise.
Me, I stop at a light on the way home from work. Dude on a cruiser bike (I didn't catch what) stops in the next lane. 
Him: "Damn, that's clean!"
Me: "Thank you!"
Him: "I was pulling up behind you, and thought 'Scirocco! I haven't seen one of those in years! What year is it?"
Me: "'88. She'll be 24 in August."
Him: "Damn, that's nice!"
Me: "Thank you!"
/light changes
/me hammers on car (as usual.)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> It be running
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, the Hot Rod is getting a cast off friction disc from one of my Sciroccos. I always wonder why I keep the half dead stuff around but being a pack rat has its advantages. Maybe the Hot Rod will be back terrorizing shopping carts by tomorrow! I'm studying/watching the game. If you have to ask what game, you are cetainly not from my culture.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> It be running
> & marking its spot


It's gorgeous!

(Now let me know if you need a 16v project... :wave


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

punchbug said:


> If you have to ask what game, you are cetainly not from my culture.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I'm studying/watching the game. If you have to ask what game, you are cetainly not from my culture.


It sucks...:banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Posting from the dark side. Just transported my new iMac in the back seat of the Scirocco.










Why did I not do this before?

:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It sucks...:banghead:


That was really painful to watch. Like getting continuously run over by a dumptruck while a raccoon with claws is loose in your pants.

Oh Vancouver, you'll have to settle for your lovely weather, west-coast attitude and lack of Stanley Cup.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> That was really painful to watch. Like getting continuously run over by a dumptruck while a raccoon with claws is loose in your pants.
> 
> Oh Vancouver, you'll have to settle for your lovely weather, west-coast attitude and lack of Stanley Cup.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Posting from the dark side. Just transported my new iMac in the back seat of the Scirocco.
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y222/mpeake/Internet/cat-its-beautiful-757604.jpg
> 
> ...



hehe, welcome


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I did a few things...

I replaced a parking brake cable. The rear brakes still look great, so they didn't get changed.

Replaced the trim piece that the power window switch goes in on the passenger door.

Put that weird cap onto the brake level sensor so that blue stick doesn't stick way up.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Put that weird cap onto the brake level sensor so that blue stick doesn't stick way up.


I had that problem with my Mk2. Weird issue, right?

Also, having a mouse and a track pad is confusing.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

purdy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOT!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: The Black Beasty Lives!!!! took it for a 10 mi test run, idle is a little jumpy when it's cold but settles out fairly quickly.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> WOOT!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: The Black Beasty Lives!!!! took it for a 10 mi test run, idle is a little jumpy when it's cold but settles out fairly quickly.


Awesome!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I need to get the Super running


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It sucks...:banghead:


Does NOT! The cup is coming to Dunnville. If you have to ask WHAT cup, no hope for you, turn in your Passport, do not pass go.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

oy, what a long night  in 20 minutes, I will have been at the office for the last 24 hours, no sleep yet


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

twardnw said:


> oy, what a long night


Why? Is your Vancouver on fire too?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

had a very large project come in at work, and I am going on vacation for all of next week. Trying to get as much of the prep work done before I leave as possible

25 hours :sly:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> Why? Is your Vancouver on fire too?


 Which begs the question, "Why do Vancouver fans act like they live in Oakland?" 'Cause I just can't imagine fans in, say, Edmonton or Montreal going nuts like that.

Oh, and Hi all in 'rocco land. Been awhile since I poked my head in to check on y'all.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

kerensky said:


> 'Cause I just can't imagine fans in, say, Edmonton or *Montreal* going nuts like that.


Hahahaha. I'll either let Marc touch that one, or you can google "Montreal hockey riot" and let the autocomplete fill in the years.

And remember those riots in Toronto last summer for the G20? If the Leafs (through some bible-level miracle) made it to game 7 and lost, I doubt there'd be a city left the next day. We are the idiots who pay $100-400 a ticket and sell out every home game for a team that hasn't made the playoffs in centuries. :screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> And remember those riots in Toronto last summer for the G20? If the Leafs (through some bible-level miracle) made it to game 7 and lost, I doubt there'd be a city left the next day. We are the idiots who pay $100-400 a ticket and sell out every home game for a team that hasn't made the playoffs in centuries. :screwy:


Now now, Chris, it can't be more than 80 years...  :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Does NOT! The cup is coming to Dunnville. If you have to ask WHAT cup, no hope for you, turn in your Passport, do not pass go.


Fair enough...:beer:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Where were these guys when you needed them........


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Obviously they don't smoke as much dope out in BC as they are made out to or they'd be way more mellow. It's getting like soccer for riots. 
In other news, a good day for me (and this evening I'm bonding with the brewers of Quebec :beer::thumbup:), milestones (and a nasty written exam) passed, on to the next part of the adventure....
Tomorrow I get to take my toothless daughter










to have some nice stainless screws embedded in her upper jaw to the tune of $3650. That doesn't put any fake teeth in, just the stainless. She's bitchy enough as it is.....should be a ton of fun. Not. But I can still laugh at her and she'll hurt when she laughs back, so it will be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Holy ****, did she get in a brawl up there or something?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

lol, what the hell??


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like somebody was in BC yesterday!



punchbug said:


> Obviously they don't smoke as much dope out in BC as they are made out to or they'd be way more mellow


That being said; all my friends in Vancouver... I don't think they were involved in this situation.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Speaking of brawls, TSOL is playing at a friend's club tonight; my wife went and left me here to deal with cleaning the house for tomorrow's little league party. Damnit. :banghead:

...and I am going in yet again on my day "off" tomorrow too.


FML


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Last day of work for the week and a busy weekend ahead. And out of town gues tthat is NOT Scirocco related. What is this world coming to?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I made two before/after pictures!




















Muahahhaahhaah! Evil FTW!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin' good


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

E.V.I.L. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Speaking of brawls, TSOL is playing at a friend's club tonight; my wife went and left me here to deal with cleaning the house for tomorrow's little league party. Damnit. :banghead:
> 
> ...and I am going in yet again on my day "off" tomorrow too.


Sh*t's weak. :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Seems like you just can't catch a break Will


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Holy ****, did she get in a brawl up there or something?


LOL, yeah, in like grade two. My kids are from Dunnville eh? It's a hockey town...kids have to be tough.
Anyway, we dressed her up in the South Cayuga dinner jacket and my goofy ear hat when we went out for my retirement dinner, and I was looking for "the right place" to take the picture (we were in the fancy part of the city) She had a nice dress and heels under the beauty coat. Adam drove his truck, so a photographic opportunity presented itself :laugh: Oh, and the brawl was between her teeth and he monkey bars. The monkey bars won. This is the end of a long expensive series of failed dental work. But she'll be gumming her food for a few weeks yet.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, a good day for me (and this evening I'm bonding with the brewers of Quebec :beer::thumbup:), milestones (and a nasty written exam) passed, on to the next part of the adventure....


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Excellent work my friend. And a damn nice score too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Things still needed for the black 16v POS.
RH axles, the CV is shot.
Rear struts, that is a wierd and uncomfortable pogo action you get going around corners.
rear hatch latch.
seal for the sunroof, or just a new sunroof, glass type so my roommate fits.
PS pump, yeah, yeah, I can hear it already. My car, I want PS and AC, I'm old, I'd rather not be crotchety too, because I don't have PS or AC.
New doors, but I think I already have that covered.
really need to rebuild the front suspension, the strut cartridges seem OK, but everything else is loose or getting there.
New rubber, no idea how old the rubber on it is but I have 3 different tread patterns and 2 different sizes.
That's all I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Almost forgot, also need to figure out why it idles at 2000 rpm once it reaches operating temp, but surges from 700 to 1200 until it reaches operating temp.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Almost forgot, also need to figure out why it idles at 2000 rpm once it reaches operating temp, but surges from 700 to 1200 until it reaches operating temp.


Gotta love having adult kids. My daughter emails me, "Hey Mom, I wanted to remind you that I got screwed twice today by a guy with a Maserati. I must be really high". And sadly this is all true. The oral surgeon's car was parked outside his office, and I got the drugs for her.  So she'll be toothless for another 3-4 months, but at least the anchors for them are in. I logged about four hours in the MkI and another hour in the City Golf. It's not a bad little car for the money. But Klaus is way more awesome. I just love that green car of mine! :heart:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I just love that green car of mine! :heart:



me too, also.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ginster86roc said:


> me too, also.


WHoa, you have one too? :laugh: I expected to hear echoes from Kev or Joe, not you! And you have not driven Klaus....which would be a very bad idea since he is, after all, an 8V (jus' like Sugar ). It will put dirty, nasty thoughts in your mind. Just like when Bubb took me for a ride in his nephew's car. Sure a lot different than my "daily" turbo which is getting a bit long in the tooth at 330000. She needs some love.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Meh


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

where is everybody


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

California 16v said:


> where is everybody


Working. :bs:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Working. :bs:


I wish. was given the night off, because things were slow at work  ... I need the money, since I moved in to a new place today.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

bored playin video games and looking at pictures


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> where is everybody



Volunteering at CWHM's Airshow. I was supposed to be "a greeter", but ended up being "line marshall" for people coming in/leaving and acting as a public address system (I may be small, but I my voice is NOT. And I actually enjoy bossing random people around). We expected 7500 people, and I bet we had like 750 000. It was madness. 

And I have gained these pearls of wisdom:
1. If you bring little kids to an airshow, bring water and sit them down with crayons or something. It's a long hot day, there will be temper tantrums. ANd the kids find it tough too.
2. If you are disabled, don't expect to walk the whole day. Like, bring a wheelchair. 
3. Everybody's special. So get in the line and stop whining.
4. If you volunteer at an airshow, don't bother with a camera. You will not get to use it. Which was fine by me, since I got to hear those four Merlins overhead again. That's all I needed. 

Yeah, and to top it off, I have marked the edge of a nice bite on my leg. It's at about 3" across now, and if it gets any bigger, I'll call it a suspicious tick bite and go get it looked at. Yay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And I have gained these pearls of wisdom:
> ....
> 3. Everybody's special. So get in the line and stop whining.


:laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

so jeremy clarckson had a mk1 scirocco lol

go to 1:18


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Funny, I'm actually watching top gear right now.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Working. :bs:


Past noon on a Saturday???? What's up with your dealership?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Past noon on a Saturday???? What's up with your dealership?


Long hours for more customer service. I guess. :thumbdown:

7a-7p M-F, 7a-6p Saturday. Our Nissan dealer is open 6:30-9 every day. :what:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Long hours for more customer service. I guess. :thumbdown:
> 
> 7a-7p M-F, 7a-6p Saturday. Our Nissan dealer is open 6:30-9 every day. :what:



the VW dealership in Orlando where Carl works has their Parts & Service Dept. open from 8am - 5pm M-F and 9am - 4pm Sat & Sun :screwy:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I take it the honeymoon is over with the job Chris. That didn't take long. :laugh:

Randall we need pics of the new digs man. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

veetarded said:


> Randall we need pics of the new digs man. :thumbup:


new place is with another Scirocco owner on the vortex *vwdude2*, currently we have 5 mk2 Sciroccos
here at the house, 2 belong to me & the other 3 belong ^ 

... will take some pictures in daylight and post later


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, and to top it off, I have marked the edge of a nice bite on my leg. It's at about 3" across now, and if it gets any bigger, I'll call it a suspicious tick bite and go get it looked at. Yay.


Hmm, better tick than, say, fiddleback.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

HA! Gotta love that:
















Clarkson was always my favorite.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Raining here...time to clean the garage...maybe I'll find some Scirocco stuff I can sell....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Falcor said:


> Raining here...time to clean the garage...maybe I'll find some Scirocco stuff I can sell....



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

wish i had cable to watch top gear. Love that show. good new home in 12 days after 8 months woo woo


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Hmm, better tick than, say, fiddleback.



Yeah, for sure. We have those too, and that whole dissolved cell thing doesn't appeal at all. 'specially not on the meaty part of my leg.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> HA! Gotta love that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I was watching that episode last night where they have the old Alphas. The huge, sincere smiles, and failures always remind me of Scirocco ownership. If you drive an old car, with random, ummm, "features", you have so much more fun than you do in a new car that just always works.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Meltkamp said:


> wish i had cable to watch top gear. Love that show. good new home in 12 days after 8 months woo woo


http://www.finalgear.com/












So, what is your favorite Clarkson quote?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> So, what is your favorite Clarkson quote?


 
*“The Suzuki Wagon R should be avoided like unprotected sex with an Ethiopian transvestite”*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Long hours for more customer service. I guess. :thumbdown:
> 
> 7a-7p M-F, 7a-6p Saturday. Our Nissan dealer is open 6:30-9 every day. :what:


Damn, that sucks. The parts and service depts at dealerships up here aren't generally open much past noon and no new car dealer is allowed to be open on Sunday, by law.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Meltkamp said:


> wish i had cable to watch top gear.


I have no cable, no satellite and no phone service. Everything in the house comes in through a wireless network and I use Roku for tv. :thumbup:

Happy Fathers Day anyone! :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> I have no cable, no satellite and no phone service. Everything in the house comes in through a wireless network and I use Roku for tv. :thumbup:


Same here. PS3 get me Hulu and Netflix on demand, Apple TV gets me the rest.

Happy Fathers Day, Will. You too, John. And the same to the rest of the Dads. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Apple TV gets me the rest.


While researching between boxee(sp?), Roku and Apple tv boxes I read that, like the iphone and ipad, you need to jailbreak the Apple tv box to get the full functionality. Search around, I'm sure there are sites that can walk you through it. :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

hmm i may have too look in to that stuff. favorite clarckson cute hmm.


"Driving most supercars is like trying to manhandle a cow up a back staircase, but this is like smearing honey onto Keira Knightley"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, the last few days have been interesting, to say the least :screwy:

Jen and I were supposed to be heading to Montana today, to spend some time with friends of hers, and to do a little backpacking in the Bitterroot Mtns. But, Friday afternoon, I got laid off  No more in-house production from that company. So Friday afternoon was full of suck. Came home, updated my resume, and witnessed the wonder of Facebook. I changed my employment details, a few people noticed, including a friend from Jr. High. Whose husband runs an IT business. She tells me he is looking for someone new. Long story short, spent the day at their house talking, and now I have a part-time job (at a higher hourly rate than I was earning before) doing web development and network support


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Tyler congratulation on the new job, may this lead to better things down the road


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That sounds like as good as it could be. You have more time off, just in time for the summer, but not a hugely smaller amount of income. Hope the new job is a big improvement on the last.


----------



## Gavh (Dec 19, 2008)

Helping a friend with his Mk1 Scirocco build. 2L 16v in ITB's. We are struggling to find a woodgrain dash face so we had a go at doing this.











Here is the car from the past weekend. You will see the badge I did a few pages back is also on the car. Does it look high to you guys?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc8fyKzbAHQ&feature=feedu


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, Tyler, the fact that you've been busting your ass for that place and they still laid you off make me 

But, here's to better things at a better job at a better rate of pay! Cheers, bro. :beer:

We gotta get back out to the PNW and hang again. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, Tyler, the fact that you've been busting your ass for that place and they still laid you off make me


Agreed, that is just the suck!

BUT, as a good friend often says, "everything happens for a reason." With a bit of luck, things will be better than before very soon. Congrats on finding something part-time so quickly!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

RIP Hamilton, you were a great cat. I'm sorry I let you out so late, but I hadn't seen a fox around in over a year and was lulled into a false sense of security.

Hamilton, 1998-6/15/2011


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@ Daun, yes I have been known to sy that things happen for a reason, though the reason for some things still baffles me. I also say that "Out of failure, comes improvement". At least it works like that for me. Failure sucks though. 

And @ codeman.....poor Hamilton  I guess his nine lives ran out. He looks so carefree in those pictures. My grey cat has used his nine lives and a few more, and every day is a worry, but he's still hanging in there. Figures I'd pick a grey barn cat that is a bit of a dud. 

In other news, my Bug's brakes are making really awful noises (And she has a CEL, but who cares, I have a sticker for that) , so she's getting parked for a few days till I devise a strategy. Sadly (mauahahaha) that means I will have to drive my old green car....(muahahaha). :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

http://vimeo.com/25338558

lots of shineyyy cars !


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Joe-it was a good day too.
T-Money-good to see you already are having luck with new employment
Code Man-That sucks. Poor Kitty.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody remember at Cincy our conversation about how the world needs an iPhone case/beer opener? Well... they stole our idea :banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody remember at Cincy our conversation about how the world needs an iPhone case/beer opener? Well... they stole our idea :banghead:


What did I tell you about those invention hotlines?


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody remember at Cincy our conversation about how the world needs an iPhone case/beer opener? Well... they stole our idea :banghead:


Chris,

Did you write the idea down on your list? Maybe you can get some royalties?

-Dan

P.S. Maybe you can still develope one for the Droid?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Falcor said:


> http://vimeo.com/25338558
> 
> lots of shineyyy cars !





Gavh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc8fyKzbAHQ&feature=feedu





cholland_ said:


> Anybody remember at Cincy our conversation about how the world needs an iPhone case/beer opener? Well... they stole our idea :banghead:


these things all make me happy


...in my pants


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

MrPill said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did you write the idea down on your list? Maybe you can get some royalties?
> 
> -Dan


Dan, it definately is on my list of amazing inventions, between bacon-flavoured beer and a frisbee that looks like a pizza.

......nobody steal my ideas! :sly:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Dan, it definately is on my list of amazing inventions, between bacon-flavoured beer and a frisbee that looks like a pizza.
> 
> ......nobody steal my ideas! :sly:


Too late again... :laugh:










Aren't you supposed to be sanding your Scirocco btw? :what:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Aren't you supposed to be sanding your Scirocco btw? :what:


Mtl-Marc speaks the truth... :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Dan, it definately is on my list of amazing inventions, between bacon-flavoured beer and a frisbee that looks like a pizza.
> 
> ......nobody steal my ideas! :sly:


Strike two on bacon flavored beer.










Having enjoyed several of these beers, the smoked flavor makes it taste like bacon beer.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Strike two on bacon flavored beer.


Well, there goes the fortunes I thought I'd make off my inventions. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Just got around the drinking this blonde. It is absolutely delightful. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Couldn't agree more. I wish there were two of them. 

Guess I'll have to settle for this.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Couldn't agree more. I wish there were two of them.


The only thing better than one blonde, is two


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Tyler is my new Hero. 


(Go Dawg!, er Long Dog...)

Found out Today Temp to Perm was rescinded and "go home, don't come in tomorrow" is the order of the day. (I suppose I shouldn't have been crafting my resume on the Corp Network....), but damn, it's been pins and needles for 6 months of the last a year and a half since the carrot had been dangling out in front of me. 

Lots of looking at a carrot,  never an actual _taste_ of an actual carrot. :sly:

Within an hour I got a call from the Temp Guys Back East w/ a 4 hour min job for Thursday and he mentions thing are looking up, :laugh: but what I really want to do is 'Return Home' so-to-speak to the local Higher Education Bastion of Civilization. :wave: 

Well, these things happen and besides it's better to be payed enough to actually _Have_ a GF:heart: vs coveting the clients but you cant act on it because of personal ethics and hard won common sense.

:facepalm:

Here's to working on an Actual Scirocco Replacement Financial Fund.


TBerk
isn't the Dot Com Busted Bubble thing over yet?...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

@ Tyler, that's great news! :thumbup:

Things are looking up.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Well, there goes the fortunes I thought I'd make off my inventions. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Just got around the drinking this blonde. It is absolutely delightful. :thumbup:


This was really good I had it about a week ago....Oh and BTW the Steam Whistle brew I got from you was amazing too. I will have to find more!!

el t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> This was really good I had it about a week ago....Oh and BTW the Steam Whistle brew I got from you was amazing too. I will have to find more!!
> 
> el t


Yeah, the Blonde was delightful and that was no surprise. (But it was yum yum yummy!!!:thumbup God bless the brewers of Quebec! :beer:

And did you all recover from your solstice celebrations? I had to defer mine till today, but will be drinking and burning stuff shortly. :laugh: Hopefully today is about relaxing; yesterday was hectic! (and yeah, I *did* work.....)


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A buddy in the San Francisco Bay area saw (near Fremont) what he describes as the most beautiful Scirocco he's ever seen in the wild. It was gold with a body kit. He said, "It was like seeing a unicorn. So magical." I love that friends and family feel compelled to tell me about sightings.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

matt.e. said:


> A buddy in the San Francisco Bay area saw (near Fremont) what he describes as the most beautiful Scirocco he's ever seen in the wild. It was gold with a body kit. He said, "It was like seeing a unicorn. So magical." I love that friends and family feel compelled to tell me about sightings.


That is very cool. I had a young fellow in the kiosk at the botanical gardens ask me about mine last night, he was into Japanese cars of the same vintage. (Celicas, 240Zs etc).


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Yesterday on the way home from work (GM tech center) a guy in a new Malibu rolled his window down to say nice Scirocco. It's days like that that make driving a 26 year old car even more fun.

edit for page ownage and the obligatory random picture.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody else play Minecraft?










I do. 
/nerd


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Seems the gearbox is finally making the death rattle. I'm actually surprised at how long it has lasted with this motor in it. :laugh:

Close ratio quaife'd trans is finally going in. Soon. Like maybe this weekend.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Seems the gearbox is finally making the death rattle. I'm actually surprised at how long it has lasted with this motor in it. :laugh:
> 
> Close ratio quaife'd trans is finally going in. Soon. Like maybe this weekend.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's the one thing I do miss from the 16V. _Peloquin._ 

Oh well, life moves on.

So, anyone need a set of 14x6 Enkei 92s. They're NOS for pete's sake!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> So, anyone need a set of 14x6 Enkei 92s.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I spent how long and how much money on a whole new front suspension and new tires for the Golf? Just when it all got buttoned back together, It's become official that I have a mk4! :banghead:










You can't tell, but the light's flashing. Engine was running super-rough (until it was warmed up, then it wasn't perfectly fine), it's been sitting since Friday, and there was a huge thunderstorm last night. Anyone want to take a guess on what I'm replacing next? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

And, since the June Jitterbug's on Sunday, I also pulled the injectors on the yellow car tonight. I just need to drink four beers in clear glass bottles tomorrow night


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris, I have no idea! It certainly doesn't sound electrical at all, and has absolutely nothing to do with the rain. 

In other news, I feel like I need more green in my life.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...witem=&clk_rvr_id=243075763156#ht_1884wt_1090










I mean, green, air-cooled and topless. All I need is a red haired lady in the passenger seat. Oh wait, I'm married to a redhead.  :thumbup:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

theenico said:


> Yesterday on the way home from work (GM tech center) a guy in a new Malibu rolled his window down to say nice Scirocco. *It's days like that that make driving a 26 year old car even more fun.*


i had this happen to me no less than 4x last week....twice on the drive home monday. 

wednesday i had a girl in a saab pull up while i was in the convenience store. come out and she was all pulled up behind my car snapping cell pics.

convo went something like this:

*she*: you drive this scirocco?!?!?!? :heart: ?!?!? :heart: ?!?!
*me*: erm...yeah. *blushing* (curiously wondering who this fox might be )
*she*: yeah...i hadda haul ass through traffic to catch up with you (me: 'magine that) just to take a couple pictures. do you mind?
*me*: yeah, no.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, I have no idea! It certainly doesn't sound electrical at all, and has absolutely nothing to do with the rain.


but i thought... oooooh iii see what you did there. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, I have no idea! It certainly doesn't sound electrical at all, and has absolutely nothing to do with the rain.


Cracked coilpack, Joe. It is mildly rain-related. 

I saw that 914 on BAT today. Wish mine worked


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I had a somewhat scary encounter tonight. Tooling down a three lane stretch of I-70 in the far left lane, I suddenly hear some tire screeching above the stereo. I look to the right to see the silver Honda in the far right lane starting to spin. He somehow missed the Focus that was in the middle lane between us. Luckily he didn't hit anyone or anything.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

glad Daun that you got away from that other car


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> You can't tell, but the light's flashing. Engine was running super-rough (until it was warmed up, then it wasn't perfectly fine), it's been sitting since Friday, and there was a huge thunderstorm last night. Anyone want to take a guess on what I'm replacing next? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


Did you check the codes?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, I have no idea! It certainly doesn't sound electrical at all, and has absolutely nothing to do with the rain.
> 
> In other news, I feel like I need more green in my life.
> 
> ...


There, FTFY. And yes, that would be just perfect. Evrybody's wife needs a Porshah. Or at least *MY* husband's wife probably does.  You can never really have too much green! :laugh: :thumbup:


And Klausie says Hi to Glen :wave:

cholland? My daughter's Golf doesn't seem to have that problem, but it may still be under warrantee. I'm sure they are designed to biodegrade once the warrantee's done. 

And what are these coil packs of which you speak? They sound like some instrument of torture for getting your hair did. My hair comes out of my head curly which is likely why I don't have coilpacks on mine. My daughter obviously needs them, she's high maintenance like that. 

Daun? Watch for those spinning Hondas eh? That's worse than the wildlife out here, and boy has there been a lot of that lately. Rocky and Bambi mostly, and our '***** are the size of Cocker Spaniels but "thicker". They pack serious punch. Obviously Bambi would be bad. And lots of turkey vultures, both ballsy ones eating the dead raccons on the shoulder, and live ones in the air. Not wanting to splatter those either ( 'specially the ones aloft, curious buggers!) 

Today is car clean up day after I run my exam over for copying. Sadly, I may have to drive that awful old green car of mine. I's still making those nasty whistling sounds in the exhaust, like a snail getting overheated or something.:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Cracked coilpack, Joe. It is mildly rain-related.
> 
> I saw that 914 on BAT today. Wish mine worked


Umm, so was my sarcastic humor missed? Although I myself have never owned a Mk4, my two brothers have had four between them, so I know way too much about the maladies. Enough to stay away, you know.

I guess you could sorta consider my Dad's TT as a Mk4, right? If so, then there have been five in my family! I clearly did not need to own one myself.



punchbug said:


> And Klausie says Hi to Glen :wave:


Guten tag, Herr Klaus! :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So you guys (and hot chicks) are car geeks, right? So here's one for ya. They were filming a car show out at the airport and had some of the "little" cars doing a race in one of the big hangars. Contestants were: a Smart fortwo, a Fiat 500 and a Mini Cooper. SO which one do you think won?

(taps fingers awaiting your predictions...*I* know the answer)

opcorn:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

What type of race? Straight line or an auto-x style


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

the mini that was trying to catch up with me this morning was denied:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Did you check the codes?


Yep. Multiple codes for multiple misfires on all cylinders. After it had dried up and smoothed out, I reset the codes and they didn't come back.



scirocco*joe said:


> Umm, so was my sarcastic humor missed?


Sorry, I had been drinking gin :sly:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Yep. Multiple codes for multiple misfires on all cylinders. After it had dried up and smoothed out, I reset the codes and they didn't come back.


Ahhhh the perks to owning an MKIV. 

A good test to check the coils packs is to use a spray bottle and look for arcing between coil packs.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> In other news, I feel like I need more green in my life.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...witem=&clk_rvr_id=243075763156#ht_1884wt_1090
> I mean, green, air-cooled and topless. All I need is a red haired lady in the passenger seat. Oh wait, I'm married to a redhead.  :thumbup:


Nice looking example, Joe, you could do worse.  If you're actually considering it, get pics of the 'hell hole' area beneath the battery (behind passenger door). That area is prone to rot, and it's also the attachment point for the right rear suspension arm. Many a 914 has gone to the crusher due to that little area.  Even better, PM me and I could see if there are any 914 guys out in Sacramento who could go take a quick peek at it for ya.



cholland_ said:


> I saw that 914 on BAT today. Wish mine worked


Opinion seconded. Mine hasn't been exercised in earnest in 25 years.  Heh, since I bought my old Scirocco, come to think of it...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And what are these coil packs of which you speak? They sound like some instrument of torture for getting your hair did. My hair comes out of my head curly which is likely why I don't have coilpacks on mine. My daughter obviously needs them, she's high maintenance like that.


No coilpack on your TDI eh? :what:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So you guys (and hot chicks) are car geeks, right? So here's one for ya. They were filming a car show out at the airport and had some of the "little" cars doing a race in one of the big hangars. Contestants were: a Smart fortwo, a Fiat 500 and a Mini Cooper. SO which one do you think won?
> 
> (taps fingers awaiting your predictions...*I* know the answer)
> 
> opcorn:



I vote for the Fiat. :thumbup:


... and today you need one or more of these. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> What type of race? Straight line or an auto-x style


Hmmm, it's gonna be a bit short of a straight line in a hangar. So all curvy like. So now, your guess? The answer will surprise you. 


And Marc, no Fin for me tonight, I am taking my best boy out to the drive in. Hope Klausie likes Cars II , it's part of Jitterbug weekend, should be fun, except it is raining. Gotta phone and see if they even still HAVE a drive-in movie in the rain. Guessing it will be a mud-hole, poor Klaus. 

And no Marc, it was not the Fiat. Please play again.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Hmmm, it's gonna be a bit short of a straight line in a hangar. So all curvy like. So now, your guess? The answer will surprise you.
> 
> And no Marc, it was not the Fiat. Please play again.



well if the answer would be a surprise it has to be the "smart" kart. the mini is know to handle race duty and the fiat was ruled out already. did it have the original engine in it or something of two-wheeler origin? 

i find it difficult to call anything "smart" that looks worse (by a lot) and is less economical than a festiva. the only real attraction is parallel parking is a piece of cake, other than that its just another great place to store motorcycle engines.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And no Marc, it was not the Fiat. Please play again.


Funny enough, I saw a white Fiat 500 on the road today. Nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Columbo has passed on...*










Ahhh, just one more thing...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/25/arts/television/peter-falk-columbo-actor-dies-at-83.html 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2011/06/appreciation-peter-falk-1927-2011.html


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Everyone should check out my build thread.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/25/arts/television/peter-falk-columbo-actor-dies-at-83.html
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2011/06/appreciation-peter-falk-1927-2011.html



thanks, he will be missed ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> well if the answer would be a surprise it has to be the "smart" kart. the mini is know to handle race duty and the fiat was ruled out already. did it have the original engine in it or something of two-wheeler origin?
> 
> i find it difficult to call anything "smart" that looks worse (by a lot) and is less economical than a festiva. the only real attraction is parallel parking is a piece of cake, other than that its just another great place to store motorcycle engines.



Well, it was not the Smart either. And it was a trick question, because, as you may already know, the airport has a mighty *Club Car*. It creamed them all, and honestly, it is FAST! (Ours is the little one cylinder, theirs is the monster....) Sorry, but our household has been all about the sexy one this year. 
Theirs:








Ours:









Anyway. Now on to my main man Klaus, though I am starting to question his, erm, orientation. I see more rainbows around him than I did in Provincetown! :laugh:

Anyway, the moral of THIS story kiddies, is that if you only drive your car on sunny days, you will miss a lot of cool stuff. So here's last night's celestial show, and it was steadily a single, thankfully. I know what it was about though, the last in a series of three significantly timed ones. 










Of course the reason for the drive was the Jitterbug related GTG to go see Cars II at the drive-in. It was a total mud hole, but it was very cool to hear the ripples of laughter when the secret message was "Karmann Ghias have no radiators". Mater replies with a long discussion of aircoolers, and that was well reciever too. I must confess that I went by myself which is a bit lame, but I really enjoyed sitting on my boy's hood, soaking in the gentle seat heat from his engine bay.  I just love that car! Not sure if he's too impressed with the muddy footprints I left on his hood, and I'll take pics of those later. So here's a picture, 'cause it did happen. I've had a lot of fun with that car!:thumbup::










Today's about Poultryfest. What could be better than a blend of chickens and cars? (Only Lynne would truly appreciate how sincere I am about that, I really *do* like chickens! :screwy

I'm hoping her silver majesty will be happy about going, I swapped her battery this morning, so we will see.....

And on the topic of fowl, recall I was yakking about road hazards? Yesterday I had to avoid a *peacock* in full strut right in the middle of the road. He was gorgeous, but looking to be much flatter. Klaus was not the right tool for the job.....Daun, it was right where we saw that falling parasol. I'm gonna be lookng out for unicorns in that spot, it's magical or something.:what:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's a tip: Don't drop your iphone in the toilet. :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Here's a tip: Don't drop your iphone in the toilet. :banghead: :facepalm:


Ahh, man. That sucks. Erin has done the same thing once before. :thumbdown:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Here's a tip: Don't drop your iphone in the toilet. :banghead: :facepalm:


i hear they arent very water repellant/friendly. dropped my old phone in the toilet, it continued to be adequate, yet uninspiring once it dried out. but it was no iphone pho sho


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

punchbug said:


> [snip]a mighty *Club Car*. It creamed them all, and honestly, it is FAST! (Ours is the little one cylinder, theirs is the monster....) [snip]Theirs:












OURS!!
Almost as fast an a G35!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well that week/weekend is over. US Airways didn't fail me, I got to see my best friend for the last nine years of my life (haven't seen her in seven of those nine years), I got a girl fired at work, I almost died when a spinning Silverado took out a Jeep and hit the wall on the interstate in front of me, and I just sent my husband away to OKC for a few days. Life is good. No Scirocco content. I'm to tired, to busy, and utterly broke at the moment.

But I am happy and that is all that matters right now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Well that week/weekend is over. US Airways didn't fail me, I got to see my best friend for the last nine years of my life (haven't seen her in seven of those nine years), I got a girl fired at work, I almost died when a spinning Silverado took out a Jeep and hit the wall on the interstate in front of me, and I just sent my husband away to OKC for a few days. Life is good. No Scirocco content. I'm to tired, to busy, and utterly broke at the moment.
> 
> But I am happy and that is all that matters right now.


And I have pictures of chickens for you...what breed would you like to see??

But that will be later. Off to Jitterbug!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Phone is in a bag of rice...if it survives I'll give it to my wife. I picked up another one cuz I can't not have my phone. Good news is the new one is faster and the screen is better, bad news is the money was supposed to buy a clutch. Hopefully my transmission can hold on for another week lol.


----------



## sciroccokidJ (Jun 26, 2011)

hey guy and gals im Jordash and im a nooby scirocco owner and i love vdubs


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

sciroccokidJ said:


> hey guy and gals im Jordash and im a nooby scirocco owner and i love vdubs


:wave: I'm just across the border from ya! Did you get to Jitterbug today?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody!

Last weekend, I got a nice aerial view of my hometown, Mt. Vernon:









Anyone wanna guess what plane (or who's head!) this is? 










Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

very cool 

glad that Daun visited you in something other than a Scirocco


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Anyone wanna guess what plane (or who's head!) this is?
> 
> ...


Daun, are you asleep at the stick in the Champ or what's the deal???


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

type53b_gtd said:


> Daun, are you asleep at the stick in the Champ or what's the deal???


Yeah, good thing we were on the ground at that point. :laugh:

Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> ... I just sent my husband away to OKC for a few days.


Hmm, what brings JediHubby(tm) to teh OhKayCee?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Do want.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

kerensky said:


> Hmm, what brings JediHubby(tm) to teh OhKayCee?


Hubby went to work out there (he actually flys those big planes for a living and THAT is how I met Daun and got into Sciroccos). He is actually in Lawton....or at least he was, and he will be leaving tomorrow and then spending the night in OKC on Tuesday night so he can go home on Wednesday. 

Ok right. So I have another busy weekend ahead of me, an I'm not going to get done what I want to get done. But there will be much alcohol consumed and much animal flesh will be cooked over an open flame. So I suppose that is accomplishing some thing.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:










my favorite picture of the day 

thanks Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, you should have pulled that door off. Obviously carbon monoxide poisoning. :laugh: And my guess is "the Champ", do I get a prize? And where are the Wacos????WE WANT WACOS!!!!!!!

And three words for this: 


85roccoZ400 said:


>


COME TO MOMMA!!!! 

I dreamt of that car, though I've never seen it. In my dream it had a 20VT, that one there looks "suitably motivated" for my needs.... 
I put about 6 hours on my green one yesterday, it was hell. I "had to" punch it a few times, boy that "request to go" is honored in very short order. :laugh:


And My Old Roc? Bring it! Our sexy golf cart will be way slower but so much sexier. 

I'm finally offloading pictures from a few things, you guys up for some pictures?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


>


I swear, I might need to swap the green bean to early front fenders. I mean, I just can't get enough...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I'm finally offloading pictures from a few things, you guys up for some pictures?


Yes!!! With Chickens!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> I swear, I might need to swap the green bean to early front fenders. I mean, I just can't get enough...


Do it!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

My parents went to Germany and all I got was this lousy keychain (direct from Wolfsburg)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> LOL, you should have pulled that door off. Obviously carbon monoxide poisoning. :laugh: And my guess is "the Champ", do I get a prize? And where are the Wacos????WE WANT WACOS!!!!!!!


I did spend a lot of time flying without the door last weekend, not only for the "Cathy" of the National Waco Club, but also for the EAA photographer that was there for a couple days.

So yeah, ok, Wacos:




























We used to sign the hood of a dead Scirocco at Cincy every year, but this is a little out of hand no? (He's getting ready to re-cover the airplane....)










And hey, since he has a shot of me, I might as well shoot back right?










In my pic, despite my look of sleep, I was actually leaning forward to turn on the fuel - the shut-off is on the left sidewall between the front and rear seats. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> My parents went to Germany and all I got was this lousy keychain (direct from Wolfsburg)


Man, what a terrible gift. Tell you what, I'll take it off your hands and either bury or burn it for you. 

:laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun thanks for the pictures of Waco's :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Joe

Thought you would like this one.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

So classy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Joe
> 
> Thought you would like this one.


Damn right I would. I mean, it is my car after all. :thumbup:

I gotta get that new radio installed, though....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Very good looking steering wheel, my Internet friend Joe. Perfect for that car. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Damn right I would. I mean, it is my car after all. :thumbup:
> 
> I gotta get that new radio installed, though....


What's wrong with that one?  (I have a friend with an AC Cobra, and when people ask about where his sound system is, he points at the sidepipes...).

I will still post up those pics at some point, but life threw me a few curves yesterday, sorry. Today should be *interesting*, but not in the way I had anticipated. This week has been pretty chaotic, now that I think of it. :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> What's wrong with that one?  (I have a friend with an AC Cobra, and when people ask about where his sound system is, he points at the sidepipes...).
> 
> I will still post up those pics at some point, but life threw me a few curves yesterday, sorry. Today should be *interesting*, but not in the way I had anticipated. This week has been pretty chaotic, now that I think of it. :banghead:


Well, allow me to clarify. I want to fill the gaping hole in my dashboard with *something* and since I don't have a radio delete panel, I'm going to fill it with a radio with a woodgrain plate. For consistency's sake, of course. Not that I like wood or anything.

Gotta get moving with my shift knob plans...

Sorry to hear about your life, Cathy. We also have been having some sh*tty days.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, it's been a tough day at the office...










But I guess someone had to drink it.....I mean.....do it. :laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Not that I like wood or anything.


Good to know. :laugh:

Also, anyone know of a Scirocco on Corvette wheels, or do I get to be the first?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Good to know. :laugh:
> 
> Also, anyone know of a Scirocco on Corvette wheels, or do I get to be the first?


I just _knew _it was going to go there when I wrote that... :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, it's been a tough day at the office...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woa, that is one serious calculator you have there!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Woa, that is one serious calculator you have there!


Ummmm, it's called a _ten key!_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

There is a loophole in google+ (skynet lol); I have unlimited invites. That said, please do not blow up my inbox; if you want one pm me ONE TIME with your email address and I will send them out as I have time. My friend is selling them on ebay at the rate of 5/min for $2.99 lol. 

:beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That is all. :banghead:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We had us a photoshoot the other day. Hopefully, I'll get the pictures back tomorrow.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That is all. :banghead:


U Mad bro?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The last couple of days have been frustrating ones, car-wise. 

My silver car had been shuddering violently in reverse for a while now, mostly when you engage the clutch. Since Cincy, there has been an major increase in vibration throughout the car, and recently the shuddering has started happening when the clutch engages in 1st gear as well as reverse. This is sometimes accompanied by a bit of a scraping noise.

So, I've been driving the 4Runner lately. A couple of weeks ago, I fixed a major vacuum leak, resulting in it running much better than before and actually idling for the first time since I bought it. However, it apparently is running very rich. So, last night the cat melted down completely. It lost power completely and was running very rough, wouldn't idle, etc. Also, the converter was glowing red. I limped it home (about 5 miles, took 2 hours) and went on my way with the Scirocco.

Today, on my way home from work, the clutch died. All of a sudden, the engine was revving freely, with no effect on speed. There was no engagement at all. So I had it towed home ($105) for the first time ever (I had the black one towed once, after the fire). 

So now, I have 5 cars, and exactly zero of them are functional. 4Runner should have a temporary solution worked out tomorrow or saturday, then it's clutch time. 

And here I was hoping to get back to work on the 80 this weekend.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't feel bad Chris; we all punish ourselves equally.  :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning eace:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh yeah, SO BTDT and wrote the f***ing book too. Sometimes they conspire. Chris you were here the weekend I went from all of them running to one of them running. I've had lots of times when I'm needing to borrow a car. It especially sucks when the daily fails. I mean, what do we expect of the daily. Two things: starts, runs. That's about it. Not so hard.....mine's down atm, and I need another big expense. Cat's doing some sleepovers at the vet $$$$$$$$, flying is at a very expensive point, and going to get way worse. But the bug wants parts. Oh yay. Chah ching.

I still need to post pictures from a bunch of car shows, and tell the tale of fail from Jitterbug. But THAT needs pictures posted to go with.....marking :banghead: right now, then headed out to contend with my grouchy father....that will be a treat. My main goal will be to keep my brother from strangling him. There will be much beer :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: needed today.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Happy birthday, Canada!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Happy birthday, Canada!


eace:eace::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Happy birthday, *PanaMa!*


No Panama is November.....no but really yeah Happy B-day!! to my main source of coffee crisp!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> eace:eace::beer:



This^ and :beer: from Toronto is the order of the day. Dr. Bailey was on duty this morning, and we managed to get my parent's gazebo erected. Apparently *I* was really edgy. Hmm, sorry, I didn't now you were saving that rabbit poop I swept off the deck. :banghead: Hancock Christmas is this afternoon (my side). Look for the mushroom cloud, it may blow up real good. :what:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

coworker: you cut your hair!
me: yeah 
coworker: "you dont look like russ, do you still feel like russ?"
me: not really :-l


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...Dr. Bailey was on duty this morning, and we managed to get my parent's gazebo erected. Apparently *I* was really edgy. Hmm, sorry, I didn't now you were saving that rabbit poop I swept off the deck. :banghead: Hancock Christmas is this afternoon (my side). Look for the mushroom cloud, it may blow up real good. :what:


Not really sure what you're talking about; but it sounds like a warning of sorts, kinda "duck and cover".


Fine. Mere advice here... do what ya gotta do.
But if possible keep it mostly using "standard" boundaries, as defined and repeated here (the Scirocco forum) for useful reference...um, let's say:

1) "Plans are for the weak" (avoid pre-planning;, legally that = premeditation. Just go with the flow, you're resourceful and I'm sure can improvise an edged weapon/ BF club as needed).
2) "Pics or it didn't happen" (bury or dissolve any physical evidence... leave the prosecutor twisting in the wind. No body = no homicide, ya know?).

3) "Installation is the reverse of removal" doesn't work so good on biologicals; especially if 'removed the idjit's spleen' was accomplished via oral or anal routing (the idjit's, that is).

So... do what ya gotta, have fun.


Gotcher an alibi if needed.


:beer::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Not really sure what you're talking about; but it sounds like a warning of sorts, kinda "duck and cover".
> 
> 
> Fine. Mere advice here... do what ya gotta do.
> ...




Well, the problem is my mother. She is the sweetest woman in the world which is why she will tolerate my dad's rediculous behavior. All this friction gets her really upset, and she doesn't deserve that. So we did what any family does when they are getting edgy; began the party with a bit of good ol' shootin' . My brother got willed a really nice Browning 22 with a scope which needed trying out "in case the raccons from the roof came down". (they may be cute but they tear the **** out of a house). Seems I can *still* outshoot my brother, but no raccons. Various sticks and plastic are good and dead tho. ;p

Okay, gotta go get the "sick bay" ready for the cat, he's returning from his adventures at the vet this morning. We'll see how THAT pans out.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So the GTI's blower lost all but 4th speed recently. I replaced the blower resistor pack, which was amazingly easy-they just plug in. I replaced it last weekend, and last night 1-3 were gone again. Wtf! Well, I guess I'll be taking a closer look at the blower or switch now.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wtf! Well, I guess I'll be taking a closer look at the blower or switch now.


I don't know what year you have but the blower motor is likely drawing excessive current and blowing the thermal protection on the motor resistor pack. On A1 and A2 I have had excellent success in lubing the bushings by soaking them in light grade motor oil over night - on the A1 you can do this without removing the fan cage from the motor, on A2 and up I think you might need to remove the cage.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

type53b_gtd said:


> I don't know what year you have but the blower motor is likely drawing excessive current and blowing the thermal protection on the motor resistor pack. On A1 and A2 I have had excellent success in lubing the bushings by soaking them in light grade motor oil over night - on the A1 you can do this without removing the fan cage from the motor, on A2 and up I think you might need to remove the cage.


On the plus side, it is my understanding the blower motor snaps into place, which will make it very easy to do. It's an '08 btw.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So the GTI's blower lost all but 4th speed recently. I replaced the blower resistor pack, which was amazingly easy-they just plug in. I replaced it last weekend, and last night 1-3 were gone again. Wtf! Well, I guess I'll be taking a closer look at the blower or switch now.


Having the same problem with my Colorado, check the connector, when my resistor pack blew it burned the terminal on my connector so it's giving me intermittent.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> On the plus side, it is my understanding the blower motor snaps into place, which will make it very easy to do. It's an '08 btw.


just had one at work that had burnt up the connector because the bushing inside had worn just enough that the fan cage was resting on the motor housing. just enough drag to cause excessive draw, but not by enough to blow the fuse, that extra drag plus some corrosion build up just heated the connector up and melted the insides a bit (6 months after the blower resistor pack was replaced)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Was watching "Ultimate Factories" today on the Challenger(because my wife has one for those that don't know). So they build this thing in Ont. and one of the heads of the body shop was a Boyko. Any relation Cathy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Was watching "Ultimate Factories" today on the Challenger(because my wife has one for those that don't know). So they build this thing in Ont. and one of the heads of the body shop was a Boyko. Any relation Cathy?


Hmmm, not sure. We hae relatives that work in the auto industry in windso. Where was the factory?

And this was at the very bottom!!!!  Soooo, time for me to post some pictures from the last few weeks. 

So, a few weeks back I went to the Mudcat Festival car show with Klausie. There was some interesting stuff there, including this bit of German goodness!










It has some interesting features! 










And I got to hear the most wonderful thing in my driveway, a red MkII with a lot of valve noise. !!!!!!!










The alternator on this one is in good working order and he even let me drive it. That was very good for the soul.  You may note the driver is NOT who you expected.  Hi Will! :wave:










And we had a few things on the go here too. My boy bought a new track bike. It "needs some work".










And the mother-son bonding with the German Pincess is over, since the lid has a brand new back window sewed firmly in place. So we don't have to be human sewing machines any more. Installation is reverse of removal, sort of. Yeah, it was fun...:banghead:










Okay, I have cars to play with. More in a while.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> The alternator on this one is in good working order and he even let me drive it. That was very good for the soul.  You may note the driver is NOT who you expected.  Hi Will! :wave:



Hey, I know this guy. :thumbup::wave:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Mark, Hi Cathy.......thanks for posting the pics up!!!

my noisy valve rattling car is tons of fun....it does not look that bad in those pics....a lot has changed since then and that was only a couple weeks ago....16V skirt kit, new grille, lots more body work and as many different colours at the moment as you could imagine....cant wait to finish it and get it painted........

I will be so happy to have a car that is one colour!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy 4th, everyone.

Here's a photo of one of the fireworks we had in Glenside, PA.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Hmmm, not sure. We hae relatives that work in the auto industry in windso. Where was the factory?


Brampton Ontario


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Brampton Ontario


No relatives there that I am aware of. 

Okay, on to the next pictures. These are from Poultry Fest. Lynne, this is NOT a chicken, but what a cute little call duck. And vocal too! She was just so adorable! Quack, quack!










And who knows what breed this is? I do because I used to raise them. 










So there's your chicken Lynne! I took this one for someone else. It is Mars red (-ish):










I bet this guy had a lot of disappointed girlfriends back in high school when he said he'd pick them up in his Porsche. :laugh: There were lots of vintage tractors, many were competing in a timed pull. 










This 1912 Buick had lots of cool features, including this no-nonsense water temp guage!










There were hot rods:










Classic cruisers:










I learned to drive standard on one of these. (1978)










And there was this 1978 shaggin' wagon. (though the action looked a little slow.....)










I always find it interesting to see what was on the road with my old green guy. More pics tomorrow, from Jitterbug. ic:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well, my first day as a flat rate technician went well. (hooray holiday!)

tomorrow we'll see how i do when i actually have to go to work to make money.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

So this is what my Scirocco looks like these days...



And that's nothing...because the interior is worse. :laugh:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

That intake looks friggin sweet!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I spent Saturday at Henry Ford Museum. They have a lot of neat things there. But I discovered the animals and that was that.





Note: the turkey was following me around..... more like a stalker really.

And this thread, it needs more cats. My big cat Rocco, he has been getting into everything recently.



Naturally Perma-Kitten has to follow suit when she sees strange things like this occurring.



If he was looking to get away from her, it didn't work. She figured this out quickly.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> Those brakes look friggin sweet!


There, FTFY. Looking,errr, good?, Izzy! (What ARE you doing? It'll look amazing as usual I bet!)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> And who knows what breed this is? I do because I used to raise them.


Barred Rock? Just guessing!

Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Barred Rock? Just guessing!
> 
> Brendan


Speckled Sussex


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So they build this thing in Ont. and one of the heads of the body shop was a Boyko. Any relation Cathy?


And I just saw a black Gallardo driving around downtown TO with the license plate "BOYKO 2". Cathy, how many Lamborghini's do you need?!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I foud out that a not too distant abandonned VW scrapyard has 2 mk1 Sciroccos;
After seeing this picture in my local french VW forum, I contacted the person who shot the picture.

The story is that the owner of the VW garage / scrap yard, died in the 90's and left the property to his daughter. It has been abandonned since.

I shall be making a road trip with all necessary tools, as soon as I find out the land's owner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> And I just saw a black Gallardo driving around downtown TO with the license plate "BOYKO 2". Cathy, how many Lamborghini's do you need?!


Well, obviously three would be a collection.  

So...here's the question. Traditionally we set Track Day North to co-incide with the CSCS August race, which is AUg 21. But...last ear we went to VAGKRAFT, which is the weekend before that. Which event are you interested in/able to attend? PM me if you want more info, but nyone who would go to Cincy is welcome. Of course Customs will only welcome you with proper ID.....so you might have to deal with that if you wnat to attend. ANhyway, LMK which weekend/event appeals most, and we can probably do a dyno day on either weekend if there is interest. 

Daun? Maybe the "before the 21st option would be safest....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

fredybender said:


> I foud out that a not too distant abandonned VW scrapyard has 2 mk1 Sciroccos;



Vous n'êtes pas connecté ou vous n'avez la permission d'accéder à cette page. 

Either one a '75? 



punchbug said:


> So...here's the question. Traditionally we set Track Day North to co-incide with the CSCS August race, which is AUg 21. But...last ear we went to VAGKRAFT, which is the weekend before that. Which event are you interested in/able to attend?


I'm not available on the 21st...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll have to check my schedule. I know one of my coworkers is going somewhere in August, but I don't know the dates.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, the chicken? Nope, please play again. Not a rock or a sussex. (has a rose comb....)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

No idea about chickens, but we have new house guests in the form of azureus and tinctorius as well as another leucomela. Unlike chickens they hop and eat and sing lol:



















There's two of three.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh sweet NOS parts.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow Chris!

For my Scirocco, well, perhaps some sweet German NOS parts...but not VW. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:thumbup: Liking the frogs, :thumbup: Liking the MkI parts!!! Not liking this threatening thunderstorm but we need the rain I guess.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Morning


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> :thumbup: Liking the frogs, :thumbup: Liking the MkI parts!!! Not liking this threatening thunderstorm but we need the rain I guess.


You can send this my way! It is so humid and dry here! Although the weather looks threatening it doesn't look like it's going to produce anything here right now.  So, away to the garden to water I go.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, we actually do need it, and we may not get much, it's a narrow band of storms. Okay, I guess I should post some Jitterbug pics eh? Chicken is a Silver Laced Wyandotte Standard, but you all knew that. And Lynne is right, I did have Speckled Sussex also, the most beautiful chickens on the planet. 

Okay, Jitterbug. They judged cars on the way in, so there were two really long, slow lineups to get in. A Corrado nearby needed a boost and none of the 100 other VWs offered to help, so I tried to boost him, but no luck. 










BUT in the process it killed the charge in MY battery, so now MINE wouldn't start.  Of course none of those 100 helpful others stepped up to help me, so I had to go beg for a boost, a "quick" trip past the judges and then the car died into the spot it chose. Not where *I* wanted it, but whatever. It's a 16V, I've learned it is best to just go with it. During this process I *did* have a variety of what I will call "helpul men" giving all sorts of sage words of wisdom (to me, the feeble woman), condeming the booster cables I had, and otherwise being domineering and annoying. But not helpful. ALL I needed was a boost, not a sermon. I know about the church of the free electron.  ANyway, turns out the exciter wire which had become unplugged at Cincy was also critically corroded up inside the connector, and THAT had broken off. Fixed and all good now, I think. Anyway, I left early and found out that they'd given me a "Special Merit" award for helping the Corrado. Very cool!!!

So other disappointments? My kid got there too late for the engine teardown. I heard from another spectator that a "mother-daughter" team usually wins, and infomed them that it was in fact "mother-son" and I was the mother...and my rotten son was hungover and didn't get there in time.....:banghead: Next year.....










Random car pics for no real reason, but they were pretty damned sexy:



















Scoored this for $10 at the swap meet...it's the last piece of that puzzle:










Some of the Siroccos, but not all. I didn;t get around to take pictures for some reason. :screwy:










I want this grille!










The first place car, it was beautiful!










And then there was THIS! It sounded terrible till it warmed up, and boy did it draw a crowd. Making 40 lbs AT IDLE, it was built for 80 lbs of boost. (Big turbo feeds a little turbo, 3.9L Cummins pump, etc.....) Just plain nutss. Look at the meat on those wheels!!!!!










And check the tach. Just insane for a oil burner!!!!!










The Jitterbug is always good for pulling these projects out of their barns. He hadn't run it down the strip yet, but it made a very good smoke show.
Okay, I have more but I'll send this much.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Random car pics for no real reason, but they were pretty damned sexy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on NO ENGINE BAY ic:


----------



## WorldWind (Jul 6, 2011)

Long time no see Scirocco's..
Good hearing from you yesterday Hal 
Hi Paul(waving):wave:
New Nick here..forgot all passwords and old computer died...



















Scott


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Well, we actually do need it, and we may not get much, it's a narrow band of storms. Okay, I guess I should post some Jitterbug pics eh?
> 
> I want this grille!


sent you a message about this pic above on SECO


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Found this in a thrift store today. Along the bottom edge of the box, it looks to have the blurred silhouette of a Mk1 Scirocco. What do you guys think? Either way, it's kinda cool.



















Came with original packaging, instructions and the decal.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nice find, Brian!

(Any chance there was a VIN plate in there...)


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

cathy here is something for your son to do


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> cathy here is something for your son to do


googled, found a video. thing sounds nuts, but everything was german. so i still dont know what kind of odd combustion machine that is


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

woody16v said:


> googled, found a video. thing sounds nuts, but everything was german. so i still dont know what kind of odd combustion machine that is


it's a polaris snow mobile engine


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

aaaaah well it all makes sense now. being raised in the mid-atlantic i've not been made very familiar with snowmobile engines, to my discredit.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> There, FTFY. Looking,errr, good?, Izzy! (What ARE you doing? It'll look amazing as usual I bet!)


Just some things. :laugh:

I got bored having to wait on my Cleveland heads so I tore the Scirocco apart too.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> aaaaah well it all makes sense now. being raised in the mid-atlantic i've not been made very familiar with snowmobile engines, to my discredit.


Come visit me, they always seem to turn up in my kitchen. I have to shoo them out. I have pictures of sleds from lst night actually; i may post them up later. And yes, of course there are engine bay pictures of that sooty beast. It was out at the track last night too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> cathy here is something for your son to do


Damn, next time someone asks "What engine should I swap" and they are debating a V12 or some other huge lump, I'm gonna suggest THAT! There were three sleds at the track last night, all three ran tens. Mind you, I also want this feature called durability.  Though my kid's engine #6 has survived for one whole night. That sled is evil.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Damn, next time someone asks "What engine should I swap" and they are debating a V12 or some other huge lump, I'm gonna suggest THAT!


OK, so being from a state that rarely sees snow, I'm confuzzled. Why would someone make that swap? Just because?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

woody16v said:


> so i still dont know what kind of odd combustion machine that is



looks like an aircooled two-stroke engine out of a Trabant 601


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> OK, so being from a state that rarely sees snow, I'm confuzzled. Why would someone make that swap? Just because?


Maybe just because. Maybe they just like that engine, much as we might swap a JH into a power boat or a sand rail because we had parts for it. 
Who knows about those engines? (I could ask the kid, he likely does) . Why may depend on the engine's merits. (light weight and powerful would be my guess, but I really do not know)

Okay, if it IS from a Trabant? Maybe the answer is CHEAP! This site seems to bear that out, and ITs big merit is it is in English! 

http://www.peasanttuning.com/


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> (Any chance there was a VIN plate in there...)


:laugh:

Unfortunately not. Still can't figure out what happened to that thing.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

OSLer said:


> looks like an aircooled two-stroke engine out of a Trabant 601


Love those engines. :heart:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

The Trabant engine normally produces 26 hp out of 600 ccm and *can* be tuned up to round about 80 hp without increasing displacement.
But some of the necessary things to reach that power are not shown in the picture.
So i guess, the only reason for changing the engine to this specific one is *because they could* (and had fun doing it). :laugh:

greets
Lars


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

OSLer said:


> So i guess, the only reason for changing the engine to this specific one is *because they could* (and had fun doing it).


That's certainly a good enough reason for them to do it, but not enough for me to want to try it.  I thought maybe someone had a secret to make 150hp from one of those things on the cheap, and since I live in a state with zero inspection... :thumbup:

Anyhoo, I think I may have stumbled across my old Scirocco!!! 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1161797

Wish I had a VIN number to check against...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Okay, if it IS from a Trabant? Maybe the answer is CHEAP! This site seems to bear that out, and ITs big merit is it is in English!
> 
> http://www.peasanttuning.com/


:laugh: only you Cathy and only I would love this page so much.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

kerensky said:


> Anyhoo, I think I may have stumbled across my old Scirocco!!!
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1161797
> 
> Wish I had a VIN number to check against...


this would cool if it is 

would a Carfax report, list previous owners or would there even be a report available for a Scirocco this old?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, moved into some new digs at work.




























The best part, though?

The view out of the window. 










:heart: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

California 16v said:


> this would cool if it is
> 
> would a Carfax report, list previous owners or would there even be a report available for a Scirocco this old?


No, Carfax (AFAIK) only has infor for 17 digit VINs, which weren't used until 1981.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, moved into some new digs at work.


Joe we have the same phone, Keyboard and I am guessing mouse also


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe, I think I know where you work, as I have been in that building. I think you work with my friend Deb. What do you do *there*?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> Joe we have the same phone, Keyboard and I am guessing mouse also


Almost. I bought a separate portable mouse for when I travel. 



MickR said:


> Joe, I think I know where you work, as I have been in that building. I think you work with my friend Deb. What do you do *there*?


Yes, I think Deb told me about you. She and I used to work right next to each other, at least until two days ago. 

I'm the Finance Manager for Urban Outfitters' two new brands, *BHLDN* and _Terrain_.

BHLDN (pronounced Beholden) is the new wedding/event dressing brand for ladies. They have some amazing jewelry (for the guys who would like to purchase stuff for their ladies) and shoes, too:

http://www.bhldn.com/

We're opening our first store in Houston in August. :thumbup:

Terrain is a garden center and outdoor living concept. We have an online shop:

http://www.shopterrain.com/

And we have one store in Glen Mills, PA. We're trying to open a second location in Connecticut. 

(shameless plugs)

:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neat stuff, Joe!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Neat stuff, Joe!


It is. Love these old converted industrial warehouses.:thumbup:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe did you used to have a red MKII Scirocco in No Libs? Deb took me to Terrain once or twice - too bad my little city yard is not big enough to capitalize on all that good outdoor fashion. I roll up to Philly here and there, now that I am back in a Dub it would be cool to see your MKI.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

'morning everyone. Seems like forever since I've posted in this thread.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> The best part, though?
> 
> The view out of the window.
> 
> ...



So why is there no "Heavenly Beam of Sun" shining on that car? Get on that would you? (Though we could stand that rain now; we either get too much or not enough) THAT is a fabulous view, but a better one would be with the hood and dash in front of you and a curve ahead. :heart::thumbup: back atcha, but no :beer:, I'm saving up for a stag and doe tonight. Adam's ex, okay, one of Adam's ex's). 

Anyway, big fun day here yesterday, but I have a car show like NOW, so pictures later. Hopefully there are some good ones from the Honda Indy.

And there was this:










:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:WHEEEEEEE!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

MickR said:


> Joe did you used to have a red MKII Scirocco in No Libs? Deb took me to Terrain once or twice - too bad my little city yard is not big enough to capitalize on all that good outdoor fashion. I roll up to Philly here and there, now that I am back in a Dub it would be cool to see your MKI.


Yes, that is correct. Once I saw this green Mk1 for sale, I just had to have it. And, I made a promise to myself: only one project car at a time. Well, until I have a bigger garage at least. This one doesn't park out on the street like the Mk2, so if you're around NoLibs, you won't see it. Gimme a shout when you come up to Philly and we'll try and get together. :thumbup:



punchbug said:


> So why is there no "Heavenly Beam of Sun" shining on that car? Get on that would you? (Though we could stand that rain now; we either get too much or not enough) THAT is a fabulous view, but a better one would be with the hood and dash in front of you and a curve ahead. :heart::thumbup: back atcha, but no :beer:, I'm saving up for a stag and doe tonight. Adam's ex, okay, one of Adam's ex's).
> 
> Anyway, big fun day here yesterday, but I have a car show like NOW, so pictures later. Hopefully there are some good ones from the Honda Indy.


Hey, I'm still a novice at Photoshop. Soon, though! 

We're off to Maine for the week. One of these days I have to drive the Scirocco up there...

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> We're off to Maine for the week. One of these days I have to drive the Scirocco up there...
> 
> :thumbup:


Please do!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Please do!


Heck, even *I* have taken my Scirocco to Maine and I'm not even from your country!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> We're off to Maine for the week. One of these days I have to drive the Scirocco up there...
> 
> :thumbup:


Ya gotta, Joe! 

Sciroccos are a good omen for Jonny!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Borrowed an HD GoPro with both a suction cup and a handlebar mount from work for the weekend and got to some rigging.



















Videos will, of course, follow... when I get to a computer with some NLE's to cut the boring stuff out.

I should also point out after pulling the injectors and screwing around with the timing, the yellow car actually starts without _too_ much of a hassle. :thumbup:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^WAT is that color on your 'Rocco??? Factory color?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

MickR said:


> ^^^WAT is that color on your 'Rocco??? Factory color?


Sunflower yellow... it was a standard colour is '75, but mostly seen on other Karmann cars like Beetle 'verts, Karmann Ghia's and 914's, where it was around for years.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

That looks very Honda to me....what is it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it's been an interesing few days, including airplanes, vintage cars, very fast open wheel screamers and alpacas. Now I'm headed north wearing green in a quest to further efforts in the realm of sootiness. :thumbup: Yeah, pictures and all that...just no time to post them.....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

My Old Roc said:


> That looks very Honda to me....what is it?


Yup. '75 CB360.









Anyways, here's what it looks like when you attach a camera to the front bumper of your car.
http://youtu.be/obwh-ZsHrJk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: Good Morning!


 Good morning Brain, err Brian! Gotta go, someones getting a windshield this morning and her gasket still needs some cleanup. She's Mars, and a very Foxy Lady! (not to be confused with an actual Fox which is not nearly as Foxy). Okay, finish coffee....commence scraping!! 

Who knew you needed a new windshield to swap an alternator? This is a hell of an extensive swap I tell you!!!!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Yup. '75 CB360.


 In your opinion, would that make a very good first bike? I'm probably going to take the MSF course this year and I've been bike shopping.  

Thanks, 
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> In your opinion, would that make a very good first bike? I'm probably going to take the MSF course this year and I've been bike shopping.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brendan


 It is a very easy to ride bike if you start, nimble and cheap. Not that much of a highway bike. 

A CB 500 or 550 might be a better choice in the long run, especially if you don't ride in the big city too much. With these older bikes you need to wrench on them more often than on a more modern bike, preventive maintenance, but that is not a problem for you I'm sure. 

I just scored an older BMW R65 (aka airhead) for a song just before Cincy, and I am using it to commute in town. German engineering and dead reliable. 











Good morning Brian. :wave:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> (not to be confused with an actual Fox which is not nearly as Foxy).


Heeeey, I take exception to that!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It is a very easy to ride bike if you start, nimble and cheap. Not that much of a highway bike.


 Nimble but very heavy for a 32hp tiny bike... almost 450 pounds. Not that big of a deal unless you like to go fast. Although, since it's got a six-speed, you can _technically_ get up to highway speeds. It's not comfortable and you've gotta re-tighten every bolt on the bike after they get rattled off. 

I'd also suggest a CB350 over a CB360, based just on parts availability. Other than that, it's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It is a very easy to ride bike if you start, nimble and cheap. Not that much of a highway bike.
> 
> A CB 500 or 550 might be a better choice in the long run, especially if you don't ride in the big city too much. With these older bikes you need to wrench on them more often than on a more modern bike, preventive maintenance, but that is not a problem for you I'm sure.
> 
> ...


 Marc, I hate you for finding such a sweet cheap bike. I gotta get another one soon. 



cholland_ said:


> Yup. '75 CB360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool! I also like the bike video. But where is your helmet, son?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

adam is out for a while & eve says you've been with another woman!?
adam says, you're the only woman in the world!...
they go to sleep, then he wakes up & she's poking on his ribs, he's what are you doing?
counting your ribs...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Cool! I also like the bike video. But where is your helmet, son?


 I put it on after I started the camera. We're not in Ohio


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I put it on after I started the camera. We're not in Ohio


 Just to bust your chops, Converse are not proper riding gear.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Marc, I hate you for finding such a sweet cheap bike. I gotta get another one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I also like the bike video. But where is your helmet, son?


 HA! Helmet Shmelmet...Why, back in MY day.....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Ric's Fox is sick.

2. CB anything is cool in my book (cool vids Chris).

3. My car is running with the new trans, but work is such that I can't get to the final linkage adjustments until Friday.

4. New frog tank is awesome. 

:wave:

For once I will follow the rules:










:heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

My Old Roc said:


> HA! Helmet Shmelmet...Why, back in MY day.....


 
:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ lol 


water pump will be here tomorrow :thumbup: along with a couple very interesting books


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Nimble but very heavy for a 32hp tiny bike... almost 450 pounds. Not that big of a deal unless you like to go fast. Although, since it's got a six-speed, you can _technically_ get up to highway speeds. It's not comfortable and you've gotta re-tighten every bolt on the bike after they get rattled off.
> 
> I'd also suggest a CB350 over a CB360, based just on parts availability. Other than that, it's awesome. :thumbup:


 Thanks Marc and Chris! 

I do love the R65 as well, very cafe-able. I've also thought about a S40 Boulevard/Savage- yeah, I don't like cruisers that much, but there is this nice Ryca kit for it that turns this: 









Into THIS: 









We'll see. The S40 is a good starter bike (so i've heard) even though it's a 650. 

Though I hate to say it, I'll probably end up with a 2008+ Ninja 250 as a starter. Easy to ride, fun, cheap, and they hold their value since they are world-renown for being a good starter bike. Sell it after a year and find something else. It would be nice to be able to ride a bike to work instead, would save me a ton on gas but thinking about dealing with rush hour traffic in Columbus on a bike makes me a little nervous. 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, it's been an interesing few days, including airplanes,


 So since Cathy hasn't had time to post, I will post this pic she shared with me from over the weekend: 










Let's just say I'm very happy for her and glad she had the gumption to see it through despite the many, many obstacles. Congrats girlfriend, you SO deserve it!!! 

And hey, while we're on the airplane subject, I've been wrestling with a dilemma myself. I've been trying to decide if I should sell my 172 in order to upgrade a wee bit. It IS a bit of a project, but a lot of the bad is the cosmetics. 










Decisions decisions.


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, a chit-chat thread... nice  

Besides scirocco, I am running one more project, a restoration of Opel Kadett C from 1974. 
Few pictures... 



















powerful 1,2 engine... 55 HP  










it needed a bit of bodywork  










But, it all ended very well  










For those interested, you have a full topic here  
http://www.opel-kadett-c.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1184


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> So since Cathy hasn't had time to post, I will post this pic she shared with me from over the weekend:
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l308/vwdaun/Cathy-Exam.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Yes Cathy congats on passing your checkride :thumbup: 


Daun I like both airplanes, so that would be a hard decision 

... of course you could sell the 172 to a friend near by, as to have the opportunity to fly it once in awhile


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that opel looks pretty sweet! that engine even looks interesting. 


got my new textbooks and my waterpump in. was planning to paint the pump, but seeing it i think ill just throw a coat of clear on it to keep it from getting all gnarly (as aluminum tends to get). hopefully reassembly will be starting soon.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Love those old Opels. :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So since Cathy hasn't *been able to post because both Bell and #^%#%#I^*^% Rogers need to go to the island*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> ...something in, say, Mars red? Her aternator is now IN!!!!! (and she is still way more Foxy than a Fox!)


Hey, I take ... awww, forget it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> Daun I like both airplanes, so that would be a hard decision
> 
> ... of course you could sell the 172 to a friend near by, as to have the opportunity to fly it once in awhile


 Believe me, that would be the ideal situation. I'm working on my sister's bf pretty hard - he's scheduling his checkride when he gets back from Colorado - but he doesn't want to own it outright. He'd rather go partners with someone. I have to have every penny out of the 172 in order to buy the Navion and have some $$$ left over to get her in shape, so keeping part of it isn't in the cards for me. 

And yeah Cathy? This OSH will probably be about the Navions.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> And yeah Cathy? This OSH will probably be about the Navions.


 So long as they are parked conveniently near Ercoupes, its all good. Hey, have Brad call me sometime, I need to pick his brains.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Not much going on here Scirocco-wise lately, but did see a MkI today. That's something I haven't seen on the roads around here in ages. He saw me checking it out as he drove by and got the nod and wave. Beyond that, got Dodge parts from Chris today( a big thank you to him for saving me a few bucks) and after saving some money, just spent $90 on a Bentley for the GTI. Oh well, it will pay for itself at some point, hopefully later than sooner though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So long as they are parked conveniently near Ercoupes, its all good. Hey, have Brad call me sometime, I need to pick his brains.


 I'll try, but he's bad about that ya know. Or I could give you his phone number. 

Do you actually have phone service?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I'll try, but he's bad about that ya know. Or I could give you his phone number.
> 
> Do you actually have phone service?


 Maybe? I'm not trusting it to be 100% yet, we got a wierd long single ring that went on for about 30 seconds last night. Oainting lawn chairs while waiting for Carrots pics to load up. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been having fun drives into work this week. It'll be sad when they pull up the rumble strips.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I was driving home from work. 

Driving down the street, some kids were playing. One of them looked at my car driving by - and yelled "RED ONE!" and started punching the other kids.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

HAAAAAAAAA HAHAHA_-Timbo, that is the best story yet!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I've been having fun drives into work this week. It'll be sad when they pull up the rumble strips.


 We went there Friday after my flight test. It was an absolutely intoxicating day for engine smells and sounds. Which fits my needs very well indeed. :laugh: 










They put me on the pit crew for about 16 seconds (yeah, I was pretty slow) and they had Canadian Nascar, Ferarri series and some Import series warming up. So if you didn't like the pitch of the engine screams, you just had to wait for a different "tone". I liked the open wheel angry bees myself, and man do those things fly around the corners! 



















Apparently a lot of tires die a these events!  










The next day I went to a local car show. They had old tractors: 










They had this cool Lazy-Boy with a gas engine, and alpacas and Shriners. What else could you ask for?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The most expensive car I've ever bought is getting the most expensive engine build I've ever done...man. It all adds up fast. 

Should've spent it on the Scirocco!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> We went there Friday after my flight test.


 Shouda said something, Cathy! I work right across the the Ex GO station. Walked over to watch qualifying for my lunch hour... and borrowed a nice $5k Canon 1D MkIV from work to take with me for the trip  

...but couldn't find any good vantage points to take a shot.


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

WOULD a mk2 gti quad light grill fit on a mk2 scirocco?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Not without a lot of cutting and modifying.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Replace the long overdue cabin air filter, replaced the thermal fuse on the blower resistor and tried some stop-leak then tried to recharge the GTI's AC. Other than still no cold air everything went well.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorta... not really.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


>


 Exactly. I fired off a few very scary emails just now....and keeping an eye out for double rainbows. But this morning is about chasing something just as elusive, the Canadian equivalent of the Holy Grail. Wish me luck on that, and there *may* be pictures. Everybody cross your fingers for me. Failing that, a cow on a catapult would be fine. And maybe some coconuts.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Neptuno said:


>


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


 Does anyone else find this picture eerily reminiscent of John Goodman in _O Brother Where Art Thou_? 

I need to move Carrots out of the spotlight for a bit today to install a trailer hitch on the DD.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

type53b_gtd said:


> Does anyone else find this picture eerily reminiscent of John Goodman in _O Brother Where Art Thou_?


 
No, he has one too many eyeballs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Epic fail on the Grail. Lord Stanley's best goblet was visiting the town and my daughter has hookups, but the cup got sidelined by some airline screwup. So no pictures and a town full of dissappoint. :thumbdown:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so im trying to refinish some center caps using this technique: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-your-emblems.-Tons-of-pics-beware..56K/page2 

but it turns out i dont have v05 or vaseline, any other suggestions for how to keep the color from sticking where i dont want it to? would auto wax work?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We did this to my badges a while ago to make them white. 










We just used a very fine paintbrush, and a rather steady hand. Not as hard as you might imagine.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

while i do have a very fine paintbrush (or two) i do not have a steady hand. by any stretch of the imagination. i think im just going to try the very tiny amount of hair gel that i happened to find. i seem to recall having heard something about using dep gel from someone, somewhere


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Epic fail on the Grail. Lord Stanley's best goblet was visiting the town and my daughter has hookups, but the cup got sidelined by some airline screwup. So no pictures and a town full of dissappoint. :thumbdown:


 It was probably rerouted to Bangladesh by a disgruntled Leafs fan. He likely figured if the Leafs couldn't have it then no-one could...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, I'm back. What did I miss?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So, I was sitting here, thinking about iPads and Android tablets. Thought it would be rather nice to have something to lounge round with just for surfing. Something with a hardware keyboard would be nice - like the eeepad slider. 

Then my main desktop computer just DIED. It was only a few months old. Motherboard or something. It reboots every 7 or 8 seconds. After trying to recover it for hours, I've just left it in the corner, rebooting. F- you, stupid motherboard from hell. I guess it just decided to kill itself. 

Anyway, I was then thinking even more about such a tablet, how it could be my main computer. 

So I grabbed my old laptop - put it in my lap and started surfing, and realized that it was exactly what I was looking for in a tablet! DUR!!  :laugh::laugh::laugh: Hardware keyboard, it syncs with chrome (well, it IS chrome) - it has a large disk, HDMI out, 720p screen and even a DVD drive. The area it lacks in is battery life. 4 hours instead of the 8 the tablets can do.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

My Summer Vacation 

or 

How I Learned to Love the Lobster (Roll) (Again) 

It's Maine time again. Erin and I just got back from another trip up north. 

Though, not as north as some of you. 

My favorite Lobster place: Phil the Baker's on Rt. 27: 










At the Boat House Bistro, we had dinner with Mom. 

Cheers, Mom! 










Glidden Point Oysters! 










Me and Erin: 










Dirty business: 










Hello Canadian friends! 










Got some excellent sky photography in... 














































Even got the chuckwagen into the mix: 










Erin adopted a whale: 










Albert slept. 










or did he... 










More to come later, when I finish cataloging. 

:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Though, not as north as some of you.


 Yeah.... 

Today, up here in the Great White North, we made it up to 104˚ (translated to American) with the humidity. By Thursday, we'll be up to 111˚. :banghead: 

That's hot. :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Yeah....
> 
> ...
> 
> That's hot. :wave:


 
Get some cool breeze.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, I'm back. What did I miss?


 Cathy and I are both shopping for air-coolers. And do I have a deal for you.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

type53b_gtd said:


> It was probably rerouted to Bangladesh by a disgruntled Leafs fan. He likely figured if the Leafs couldn't have it then no-one could...


He says this like there are any /other/ kind of Leafs fans.  Somewhere I have a treasured Polaroid of the five of us (well, sorta, my wife was pregnant with our son at the time) standing with The Cup.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> So, I was sitting here, thinking about iPads and Android tablets. Thought it would be rather nice to have something to lounge round with just for surfing. Something with a hardware keyboard would be nice - like the eeepad slider.


 Woot just had Refurb Xoom 10" tablets for $399 last week. I almost got one. 

Though one of my co-workers got a Viewsonic G-tablet, 10" on Woot a week or so earlier for something like $199. I helped him root it just this morning.  The Viewsonic is a great tablet, dual-core processor, capacitive screen, etc... the stock Android OS kinda sucks but that is easy to fix. 

I think after I build a new PC as a home-theater PC, (taking the place of my desktop PC which is 7 years old now) and letting Laura have her laptop back, (current HT PC) I'll probably get an Android tablet. There is just so much cool **** you can do with them. 

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Cathy and I are both shopping for air-coolers. And do I have a deal for you.


 I smell some impending peer pressure. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> My Summer Vacation
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 Ok, what's the deal? Why are they so cheap? Possum, squirrel?  I had my annual one at a place near work and they're around $14 with fries. 
How was the weather on the ocean? I was hot as hell up my way.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I smell some impending peer pressure. :laugh:


 Cathy and Daun are both little devils with wings. :laugh::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ok, what's the deal? Why are they so cheap? Possum, squirrel?  I had my annual one at a place near work and they're around $14 with fries.
> How was the weather on the ocean? I was hot as hell up my way.


Well, the "Poor Boy" Lobster Roll is a mix of lobster, shrimp and crab, mixed with a little miracle whip and seasonings, so it's not pure lobster. But even his 100% Lobster Rolls are $7 or 3 for $20 and he bakes his own rolls, too!

Weather was spectacular. 75-80 degrees F during the day, 50s and 60s at night. The coast makes a huge difference!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice. Nothing wrong with shrimp and crab. I guess for the price I could deal with the miracle whip.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

i don't usually do this..._but..._


*story time*...

what a weekend...this date haunts me, my brother, his friend...lost...

holding a guitar pick in my hand. 
was given to me by the man himself. 
well, ok, it was kind of randomly tossed my way, 
but i was the one front row in seat number four, who caught it. 
being a member of the "ten" fan club, does a soul good. 














follow me for a minute...

went and saw him this past friday up in seattle. 
flash back a couple of years ago, my brother and his best friend and band mate are hanging out trying to record an album and put something together on CD.
the main guy and driving force in the band, Dave, was my little brothers best friend all through school. 

This weekend years ago, a tragedy happened, and he was shot and murdered in his home, by his room mate of all people, who then offed himself after killing Dave. This weekend and its events forever changed many many lives in our little town. Especially my brothers.

The next few years after this event have been followed by some really desperate battles with a deep and ugly battle with depression. Things go down hill from time to time, and my little bro really struggles with it and, at times, considers suicide. In an act of strength, and faith, he admits what he is battling with, and reaches out to me for help, and our older Tony for help. We try our best to pick him up and drag him along in this journey called life, but often falling short of finding true happiness or knowing how to really help him. 

now flash forward to this weekend... My brother Tony and I send out an email addressed to eddie from an email we got off a little flyer in a mailing pamphlet we got from being in Eddies fan club. We explain to Eddie what the symbolism of this date is, that happens to be the same day of the show, and ask if he could give my little brother and advice, or an autograph, or something, something to change this date of events from a murder suicide to one of the most memorable shows he has been a witness to. somehow....is it possible to move forward, AND be happy with what he had...? 

we get to the concert, had in our ticket stubs, and file our way up into the balcony on the third floor, just then, as we are going from the second to the third and looking for our balcony, i get a tap on my shoulder, and a female wearing a PJ shirt asks me "are you tony?" i look at her like, oh ****, what did we do...figuring in our total drunken haze we must have pissed someone off. she tells us, that she was trying to find us when we were first coming in and had signs with our names on it hoping to grab our attention. at this point im totally confused as to what the **** is going on. she then informs us that Eddie would like us to sit closer to him while he is playing and if we wouldn't mind sitting up at front row. HOLY ****!!! she then hands us tickets # 1, 2,3,4, and tells us if we need anything to have someone come and get her. At this point Im still shocked and almost don't believe it. tears streaming down my face, in a moment of complete joy, we make our way down to the first four seats and settle in. the lights drop.....a man walk out with a little guitar in his hands, we are less than ten feet from the seat in which he is to perform on, he stops at our seats, whispering "glad to have some family here" and proceeds to put on one of the best shows i have ever heard. each of us got a guitar pick that he tossed to us after a song or two of using them. we got a really cool concert playbill and poster

seriously. this was one of if not the most memorable experiences and one of the biggest showings of caring for people i have ever been apart of.

Eddie Vedder. You are a saint. The emotional high from this weekend still hasn't wore off. Probably never will. 



/ cool true story bro


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

what a great gesture, wow!....and you are awsome for helping your little bro through his journey too! :thumbup:

:beer::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Great story. It's nice to see some of these guys are still grounded and in touch with normal people.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never been a fan of his music, but that is a very nice gesture indeed.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Being a long time Pearl Jam and Eddie Vedder fan, I can totally dig it.

One of my closest friends in High School, Dave Toman, was also a huge fan. He was hit and killed by a delivery truck on the campus of the University of Delaware commuting on his bicycle to class in 1996. He was 20 years old. Although I lost a dear friend that day, I ended up closer with his sister Sarah and his girlfriend Kate, so I got two more friends out of it. I still think of him every time I hear the song, "Alive."










Great story, Amsterdam. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: Good Morning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning To You Too!:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> I smell some impending peer pressure. :laugh:


I've made a tentative deal on buying another airplane. Catch is, I have to sell the 172 to do it. I've been wrestling with this issue for months, and the decision is made. That said, I would like the 172 to go to a home where I might still get to see it now and then. I will miss her terribly.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam, that is a great, abeit sad, story. It's good that you have the strength to overlay a good event on that bad date, and thank you for sharing that. WHat an awesome thing that was!

I'm having a GREAT day, and there is still more fun coming. Not sure which car to drive for the second adventure of the day, but the first adventure was a "pinch me" type deal. Sometimes I cannot believe that I am so fortunate. :thumbup: No :beer: yet, got some more driving to do, and one more air cooled convertible to check out. 

Gonna chill some :beer::beer::beer: for when I get home, the neighbour is coming over. Did I mention that I'm a happy girl today? How rare is THAT?????

Oh, and in other news, I have officially been recorded in a Federal Government file as "Spoken English Proficient". (WOOHOO!!!! one more stupid test DONE) Now if this blasted little keyboard would allow me to convey that in text, I'd be all set.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> My Summer Vacation
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a blast! :thumbup:

An another note, I was going through some old photos and found this:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I've made a tentative deal on buying another airplane. Catch is, I have to sell the 172 to do it. I've been wrestling with this issue for months, and the decision is made. That said, I would like the 172 to go to a home where I might still get to see it now and then. I will miss her terribly.


I'll be sad to see her leave the hangar, since she's been my home for a few Osh Kosh's and she's been such a good girl. It may well be time for a new adventure though, and maybe she's ready for one too. She won't be coming to Canada though; there are other distractions that are much more local. And that meant another four hours of Scirocco driving today, dang. Gotta hate that!!!!!! 
Osh Kosh is gonna be real interesting this year! Hey, now that I think of it, THAT means about 14 hours of Scirocco driving, dang...gotta hate that eh? :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally uploaded pics from my last trek to pa. got to see this beauty in nearly completed form









sounds absolutely brutal, in a completely awesome sort of a way. but should definitely be used only in a well ventilated area:laugh::laugh:

link to video- doesnt do it justice but its was on my phone so...

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n12/woodyb18c5/?action=view&current=IMG_0110.mp4


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ok, what's the deal? Why are they so cheap? Possum, squirrel?  I had my annual one at a place near work and they're around $14 with fries.
> How was the weather on the ocean? I was hot as hell up my way.


Hehe. Looks like they actually went up from a few years ago. :laugh:

Man, that sign brings me back! I used to live like 2 streets down the road!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Oh, and in other news, I have officially been recorded in a Federal Government file as "Spoken English Proficient". (WOOHOO!!!! one more stupid test DONE)


You officially cannot drive a taxi cab in Toronto anymore. opcorn:


+1 for lumpy idles. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> I've made a tentative deal on buying another airplane. Catch is, I have to sell the 172 to do it. I've been wrestling with this issue for months, and the decision is made. That said, I would like the 172 to go to a home where I might still get to see it now and then. I will miss her terribly.


I will also miss this Cessna, many good flights in her over the years 

if I lived in Ohio, I'd seriously look into the possibly of purchasing this 172, but I don't


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> You officially cannot drive a taxi cab in Toronto anymore. opcorn:
> 
> 
> +1 for lumpy idles. :thumbup::beer:




:thumbup: for engine sounds in general, that reminded me of the glorious noise I'll have to endure next week. Bring it!!!!!! I have 7 hours of 16V in my immediate future, for example. That will totally suck. I should take the turbo out in this heat, I bet it's pretty lethargic. The little Lycoming was sure hesitant to lift me today. ANd it's gonna just get hotter.......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

A repost from the .org list for those not on there:

Okay, it looks like only one person prefers the CSCS track weekend (Aug 21). And that person won't likely go to the track anyway. More people expressed interest in going to Canada's Premier Watercooled VW Show (VAGKRAFT) on Agust 14. So i'm calling the "North" event the weekend of the 13-14. 

IMPORTANT!!!!! IF you want to show your car at VAGKRAFT you HAVE to preregister. So check the website and do that. Do it now.

linkie for clickie> http://www.vagkraft.com/index2.html

That would would be the Sunday, which leaves us to all manner of evil Saturday. I talked to a dyno shop near the airport, and they will do two pulls for $50. If you want to tune and need more, they'll work something out. We can have the place for a morning for $350 or the day for $700. They'll give you Hp and torque unless you are a diesel, in which case they could do hP only as they have no way to pick up rpm. SO....let me know if you want to do that. Or we can just eat at the airport. But for $50 I may just strap purple down for a pull!

Test and tune at the drag local strip would be do-able Friday night but Saturday is an Ontario Street Car Association event at the drags, and trust me, you do not want to be trying to test and tune Saturday. The place will be packed.

Anyway, that's the date, deal with it, since I will be offline for a week or so I expect. DO let me know if you want to dyno so I can book it if there is interest. And pre-register fo the show, did you do that yet? Get on it. ;p
Cathy


So there you have it.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok...non Sciroccorelated but still the coolest thing I've ever found...

http://360vr.com/2011/06/22-discovery-flight-deck-opf_6236/index.html


Almost has as many wires and relays as my car does.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Okay, it looks like only one person prefers the CSCS track weekend (Aug 21). And that person won't likely go to the track anyway. More people expressed interest in going to Canada's Premier Watercooled VW Show (VAGKRAFT) on Agust 14. So i'm calling the "North" event the weekend of the 13-14.


One of my coworkers is already off through the 15th, so I can't make it. 

Oh well, maybe next year.

Top o da page!!

Saw this on my way home from work today. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw a couple of Citroen DS on Bastille Day last week, in Hampden/Baltimore. The dudes let me pose with them and my French moped.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that is awesome. 

i spent from 2-6 pm in the back of a town and country replacing the rear ac evaporator. removing the cherios and cracker crumbs is free i guess- which is good because i didnt put much effort into crumb removal 

im sure the customer will be unsatisfied that i moved the stroller, child seat, case of water, and other misc bufoonery to get to the hvac box, but seriously, dont you need that stuff? why didnt you take it with you when you dropped the car off at carmax last week!

 :screwy:

and thats why i work in the shop, and not at the desk.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ohaithere

I touched my Scirocco today, and got it wet while washing the Volvo...


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> I've made a tentative deal on buying another airplane. Catch is, I have to sell the 172 to do it. I've been wrestling with this issue for months, and the decision is made. That said, I would like the 172 to go to a home where I might still get to see it now and then. I will miss her terribly.


This was the first airplane I ever flew in. And Daun was flying. Sad to hear such a thing but the new plane, I am sure will make you happy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> ohaithere
> 
> I touched my Scirocco today, and got it wet while washing the Volvo...


Oh ow.

I washed my Scirocco 2 weeks ago.

Any recent pictures of yours?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Firing up purple and heading for Dayton.....it already feels like walking nto someone's lung out there; can't WAIT for the heat of the day....gotta get some water packed...then GONE!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Firing up purple and heading for Dayton.....it already feels like walking nto someone's lung out there; can't WAIT for the heat of the day....gotta get some water packed...then GONE!!!


Good Morning 

Wish I were going to be Ohio & Wisconsin with you, Daun, Brad & others at Oshkosh ... maybe next year


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

And the humidity puts Toronto at 118˚F right now. :screwy:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Caddy is getting closer to being back to stock


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Reading through the new Bentley for the GTI and seeing how nice it is, when I realized it's missing something important. NO troubleshooting charts! The entire book explains how the things work and how to remove and install things, but not how to test them. WTF, WTF? Yes, a double WTF. So the AC is out, it's really freaking hot and I don't know what to do. Clutch is definitely going it does seem to have a charge....? :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> And the humidity puts Toronto at 118˚F right now. :screwy:


26°C and 45% hum.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> Caddy is getting closer to being back to stock


Oh? I liked it better slammed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh? I liked it better slammed.


Both of them are half-slammed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh? I liked it better slammed.


so do I, but the new owner does not


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> 26°C and 45% hum.


Well, funny sorry about that. You see, I am a NEXUS pass holder, so I am not used to crossing the border and waiting forever. But I had set up with my tire guy in the (US) Falls to get a pair of Toyos for the back to replace the lumpy racing slicks, and judging by the number of cars I saw enroute yesterday with thier trunk contents spillled out to get their jacks, that was a good idea. Anyway, so I cross at good old Queenston Lewiston. :banghead: Which is THE most retarded border crossing EVER!!!!! So about ten minutes into the one hour wait at customs I hear EeeEEEEeeee eEeeeeeeEEe whirWEEEEEEEEEEE from the blower fan. So I have a freshly charged AC system, but the fan bearing can't take the heat. NO FAN FOR THE REST OF THE TRIP. I actually chose to shut it down cause I figured it would burst into flames. And it might be salvageable at this point. It actually got so hot that I was driving beside big rig just to get some shade. I had lots of breeze with the top down, but it wasn't much help. It needs to be below body temp to actually cool you off I think 

Yeah, so purple decided to do things to prove that she is a 16V, she's decided not to retract her power antenna again. WHAT is the deal with these things, I go through about one a year. But then it keeps trying to retract, and draws the battery down if you don't pull the fuse. Theres still something fishy with the charging system too, but when I went to use the new multimeter (that hubby bought to replace my old faithful one that he blew up) IT needed trouble shooting, and that will likely invovle one free flight over a large cliff. Like, how hard is it to get a multimeter to read a simple voltage???? :banghead::banghead:

Anyway, I'll be offline for a week or so I expect. It should be a good relaxing time away looking at airplanes 24/7. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> IT needed trouble shooting, and that will likely invovle one free flight over a large cliff.


If you're looking for a cliff, this is a short walk from the garage for me.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning :wave:

... had bring back to the top of the page


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

What ever will we do without an Amy Winehouse?:what:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Never heard her music, so I guess nothing in my life will change, except that 5 minutes I spent reading about hers.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> so do I, but the new owner does not


Didn't even realize you were selling it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm trading it for this


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Heya; need some help. Trying to learn to post pics here; opened a Photobucket account and uploaded a few test shots.

Tried a test post, used this to link my pic: " [ img]http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/kk77south/DW%20Scir%20Gas%20cap/DW%20Scir%20gas%20cap%20-to%20Vortex/[ /img ]

The post shows the link, as text... no pic.

What'd I do wrong?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I also tried removing spaces; thus: http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/kk77south/DW%20Scir%20Gas%20cap/DW%20Scir%20gas%20cap%20-to%20Vortex/[/img ]

Still no pic.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Heya; need some help. Trying to learn to post pics here; opened a Photobucket account and uploaded a few test shots.
> 
> Tried a test post, used this to link my pic: " [ img]http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/kk77south/DW%20Scir%20Gas%20cap/DW%20Scir%20gas%20cap%20-to%20Vortex/[ /img ]
> 
> ...


You're linking to a folder with four pictures in it, not an actual image file. The link will most likely end with a .jpg. In photobucket, just copy the IMG code that's created for each picture.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> You're linking to a folder with four pictures in it, not an actual image file. The link will most likely end with a .jpg. In photobucket, just copy the IMG code that's created for each picture.


Ah. That makes sense. I'll retry.

thanks

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Works.

thanks again.

:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice looking Toyota!!

Now will it get slammed?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

this weather reminds me of florida. with the heavy rains and the thick hot foggy night. im gettin all nostalgic for some odd reason.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice looking Toyota!!
> 
> Now will it get slammed?


probably not, I'm trading because I need a pickup that can haul more than 20 pounds and go more than 45mph up hills


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> probably not, I'm trading because I need a pickup that can haul more than 20 pounds and go more than 45mph up hills


Nice pickup, for sure. :thumbup:

Man, I'm tired today. :bs:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen this thread move this slowly.
WTF


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

it is moving slowly, because Cathy in at Oshkosh airshow this week with no internet access.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I took the Quantum out today. The linkage popped off the transmission again.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> I took the Quantum out today. The linkage popped off the transmission again.


I think I can enlighten you here, Timob. You see, your Quantum is laid out much like my Foxes, and in fact the transmission and linkage is a direct swap. The Quantum turbodiesel 5 speed transmission is a coveted upgrade for us. 

Anyway, I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume that the part that's popping off is a rod, with one end bolted to the transmission case, and the other having a rubber cup bushing that pops onto a ball on the bottom of the linkage. That cup bushing needs to be replaced. Not sure if the Quantum part is available at the dealerships - the one for the Fox still is (and might be the very same part for all I know)

Of course, you should probably do *all* the bushings while you're at it.

Other alternatives - I know one Foxer who drilled a hole thru the linkage and tied it together with wire. Putting a short piece of brass pipe that just fits over the ball keeps it from being too sloppy. Or... so I *hear* anyway. 

Oh, bloody hell, page ownage. Well, no decent rocco pics to share but here's a good pic of my two Foxes, since we were discussing them, sorta. Well, *I* was...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> probably not, I'm trading because I need a pickup that can haul more than 20 pounds and go more than 45mph up hills


I have a Mk2 Golf that will do both.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

time to get this thread moving 










good morning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Morning Guys


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*tmechanic* is right it is slow here 










something I found during my visit to Germany back in March of this year 

Good Afternoon


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, Scirocco-Julie broke the 'list', that's what I know...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't even want to look at my car at the moment, but I will add that I absolutely LOVE my dog. So does everyone else after they jump out of the way and just watch.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*All Things Scirocco: Cinque Terre & Rick Steves Edition*

This is the one w/ Michelangelo's marble quarry in it (and it seems to be a bit nippy out for the local guide... to my encouragable appreciation) but as I'm undergoing Scirocco withdrawal I thought to post this here, in the Chit Chat thread:


http://www.ricksteves.com/tvr/cinqueterrerse205_scr.htm




> Narrow stepped lanes — called carrugi — zigzagged up from the main street. In the densest parts of town, these lanes became interior passages. You could pop in at the bottom of town and pop out at the top near the castle — ideal for fleeing attacks.
> The castle — nicked named "the place of loud screams" — for the warnings it made back in pirating days — has stood guard for a thousand years. Visitors climb to the top for the view and to imagine past raids.
> Locals here like to tell stories of a town empty of men — who were out fishing or in the fields. When the pirates came, the women and children would flee to the castle fearing a life of slavery somewhere far to the east.
> Today, the lowest deck is perfect for a romantic glass of wine. For a sweet dessert wine, sip the local sciacchetrà. It's served with biscotti...ideal for dunking. Enjoy the view and the sunshine.
> ...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Cathy and I have made it back to Ohio. We had a pretty damn nice trip. Plenty of pics to follow. She'll be heading for Canadia later this morning.

And OMG, Amy Winehouse died????? (This was a running joke all week around our campsite.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun glad you and Cathy have returned 

looking to seeing pictures from Oshkosh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, maybe something will happen in this forum now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I rolled into town a while ago, went to the local cruise night for a few minutes, then gave Purple a well deserved bath because I'm out to a car show early tomorrow with her. The trunk contents are all over the living room and I'll deal with that later, and there will be pictures from Osh Kosh and the car show at some point. This is a HUGE show, guessing about 800 cars. On the lake by the canal, and it's supposed to be a nice day. Anyway, no issues on the way home, so I guess she forgot about being a 16V for a while. She was sure acting like one on the way to Ohio!
It was great cruising along with the 16v humming along and the top down. AND!!!! There was a tunnel. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cath; While you were gone Julie broke the 'List'.


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cath; While you were gone Julie broke the 'List'.
> 
> 
> TBerk


Oh Julie.... what did you do......? And Daun, purple decided that her antenna now retracts fully. VWs fix themselves once again?!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes is pretty busted and I have 409 ss exhaust pipe questions to ask....5ft leghts of 2.5" for $15 ea I think I should buy?

el t


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Yes is pretty busted and I have 409 ss exhaust pipe questions to ask....5ft leghts of 2.5" for $15 ea I think I should buy?
> 
> el t


:screwy:

Are you planning on using exhaust pipe as turbo piping? I'm confuzzled.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Are you planning on using exhaust pipe as turbo piping? I'm confuzzled.


2.5" would be approprite for his exhaust after he charges it too, so he'll have to answer that. I used TT exhaust and Canadian Tire exhaust bits with New beetle bends for air charge plumbing. Of course Drew was the mastermind behind that mess, but it works fine. For exhaust an exhaust shop may be a good option too. ANd air charge plumbing will depend on the location of the items involved.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Out of curiosity, 

How many cranks would you say it takes to fire up your 16vs people?

On a cold start mine takes about 2-3 then fires up nice.

On a hot start mine cranks for about 7-10 then fires up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

prom king said:


> Out of curiosity,
> 
> How many cranks would you say it takes to fire up your 16vs people?
> 
> ...


My 87 takes literally half a turn to fire, hot or cold. She as one of them fancy starters and that's why she starts so fast. The purple one has a stock starter and I'd ay maybe two or three depending on how cold she is, since she has a manual primer, not a normal cold start set up.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Well while I was not at Osh Kosh, I have been busy and have had so little time for anything outside of the office. Over the weekend I went to Maker Faire Detroit. It was awesome. they had a fire breathing pony, dragon, and also apparently there are adults who modify kid's power wheels and then race them. It seemed like some thing some people in this forum would be doing in their spare time. 

Looking forward to a trip to the great white north next weekend. Yes Cathy, I am in. And bringing a single friend with me. Not sure what car, if the heat ever breaks, and if I can ever be awake for more than a few hours in the afternoon then I will probably bring the 16V, otherwise I may be in the MK1 (which isnt the worst thing ever)


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking good Charles; you know I hate 5's but still that looks pretty good dude. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

thanks!....why do you think i got em'


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

-camber said:


> ....why do you think i got em'


Because they are boring and predictable maybe?  opcorn:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

BAAAAAAAHAHAHAH!
Wish I could make that my new sig.



-camber said:


> thanks!....why do you think i got em'


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Are you planning on using exhaust pipe as turbo piping? I'm confuzzled.


 
No for the duties of turbo pipes I have a Callaway set up in its yellow colored glory, to Include everything from pipes to intercooler. The only thing that I have to source is the rubber/silicone fittings and not many of these made it with the kit I have. 

The question I asked about the 409 2.5" exhaust pipes was to make the exhaust for the project. Either I learn to weld and make my own bends and such. Or take it to a shop and have them do the work. Did I mentioned that I already have a high flow cat for this system?

Depending on the ever eluded t3 or t3/t4e with internal wastegate turbo for the application will also depend on the making of a down pipe. That is something I will have to buy made or someone with a lot of experience will make it (Dan Bubb???)


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

three days until im finally on vacation. i am excite. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay kiddies, it is down to the wire. If you are coming up here for *VAGKRAFT* you need to get you car registered ASAP. The deadline is like NOW. And of course, you could let me know if you want to stay here overnight, so far I know of a T-red 16V Michiganensis with friend, maybe a M-red 8V with boosted rattles with family, and a silver 16V Amsterdammer flying solo. What else will park in my driveway? Let me know, and register that heap eh?

And I think a green wadrobe would be good tomorrow. Purple was SOOO yesterday....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I can't make it this year.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

punchbug said:


> And I think a green wadrobe would be good tomorrow. Purple was SOOO yesterday....


I wore red today.....for the first time since Cincy. And might I say red has never looked so good!

I took her out, gave her a bath, and drove to work tonight. So happy, good for the soul Scirocco driving is.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> three days until im finally on vacation. i am excite. :thumbup:


Congrats!

I've been thinking about quitting my job so I can get a vacation... :banghead:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning


God morning Brian! Oh wait, THAT's not Brian! :laugh:

And @ Lynne, it sure is good for the soul. Mood altering even. I should be engaging in my other favorite mood altering activity later today, with a dose of lawyer and bitchy daughter thrown in to assure proper balance. No sense getting too happy. Daughter's in the middle of writing for her masters, wanna bet she's about as much fun as a colony of yellowjackets? I'll see if I can alter her mood in a Cessna kinda way. 


Okay, pictures. I gotta get those uploaded. :banghead:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Depending on the ever eluded t3 or t3/t4e with internal wastegate turbo for the application will also depend on the making of a down pipe. That is something I will have to buy made or someone with a lot of experience will make it (Dan Bubb???)


Wish you lived closer Tony. I could whip one up in an afternoon for cheap. I don't trust my abilities to do one with the car sight unseen though. 

Brendan

EDIT: Ownage!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

My car rant for the day:

Why is it that these stupid Volkswagens know when you are planning something for them, they get impatient and the part that you are going to replace when you upgrade happens to break one week before you have all of the parts together? :banghead:

Scenario: I am talking with a guy who is parting out a MK3 GTI 2.0. I am pulling the whole braking system from the car, including front swaybar as well for Laura's Golf, which has small brakes, rear drums, and no swaybars. (I do have a 16v rear bar in storage for it) I literally arranged the time to meet with him tomorrow, (friday) and get the stuff. Well, yesterday, Laura calls and tells me her brakes feel "funny". I get home from work, take a look, hardly any fluid in the master cylinder. :banghead: Check all of the wheels, the right rear looks a little damp. Well, I fill the master, pull the wheel, and attempt to bleed the brakes. I get about 0.25 in/lb of torque on the bleeder and it snaps instantly. :banghead: At least the bleeder isn't leaking.

Top off fluid, put it back together, and take it for a drive. Brakes are very spongy and pedal slowly goes down after applying the brake. :banghead: Looks like Laura is borrowing a car for a couple days. Too bad two of my 4 are already down right now. :banghead:

Just because I have thought of it, what will probably happen is that I will swap out all of this nice new brake stuff, and get the system all bled and find out that I need a new master cylinder too. I just know the car is scheming against me. 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh Brendan, I feel your pain.....

Me? I'd just like to get some of this crap moved along. Trouble is, some of it needs fixed first. For instance, the maroon 8v. I'm in the process of changing the transmission. I fought with the driver's axle for 45 minutes last night, and it's still in the car. **grumble** It's just not the fun it used to be, now it's more like work. I'm to the point that I don't care anymore. If someone were to make me a reasonable offer for the whole lot, I'd take it. Well, except for the 16v, I'm keeping her.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> ...I've been thinking about quitting my job so I can get a vacation... :banghead:



I think you should rethink your approach. Try this theme, "I may be Bat-sh*t crazy!!! Or not."

Do something at work that is at least semi- non- violent (in a permanent, "uh... no, that ain't gonna buff out" sense). Be seen to have prior imbibed Twinkies, tofu, and Fritos. Respond to every 3rd question with a non- sequitor, every 4th sensibly. See if the people judging your 'sanity' can Math, if not; mess with 'em.

They can't touch you... and they won't want to (crazy might rub off).

I'm not saying it's right, but I will insist it works; You can get more with a gun, a baseball bat, a grin and a maniacal laugh than with just a smile.

And mebbe get away with it.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I think you should rethink your approach. Try this theme, "I may be Bat-sh*t crazy!!! Or not."
> :


Oh that works SO well. To the point where the kids used to call me "Crazy Boyko". Partly due to my wild hair, but LOOKING slightly askew of average is half the battle. Do your job well, and that will make them even more unsure how to deal with you. My boss really didn't know what to make of me, so he left me to myself which was perfect. Probably didn't hurt that I had the key to te chemical storage room, but I digress......:laugh:

In other news, I went to have lunch with my daughter. It's frightening what writing a MSc thesis will do to you! Apple below tree here maybe?










The trip was really most of the fun. Guelph has a very interesting little airport, who knew? (And trust me, the planes were only a small fraction of the "interestingness" of the experience)










One for Daun:










And this, there are like ten of these on the field 










And Daun, yeah, they know Andy, go figure. Who doesn't, like, really????

Okay, must...post...Oshkosh pictures.

WARNING: ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT!!!! Juggled cars around to get the green guy out, I'd been driving the purple one for the last three weeks or so. Yeah, it may not be easy being green, but damn, I love that car. He got a bath when we got home from the airport, he was FILTHY!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Fire up the Quattro, Bolly Knickers!

I love that car! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

... morning from hot and moggy Florida


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, who broke the list?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Cathy While you were gone Julie broke the 'List'.
> 
> 
> TBerk



Cathy left you a message on SECO


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

smithma7 said:


> Ok, who broke the list?


Julie did. It's been broken for a week and a half!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Julie did. It's been broken for a week and a half!



I think longer!!!:banghead:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I think longer!!!:banghead:


Tell me about it. I now have to troll the tex for my Scirocco fix


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

it looks like the Scirocco list is getting worse 

got this an hour ago :

[email protected] to me


Your membership in the mailing list Scirocco-l has been disabled due
to excessive bounces The last bounce received from you was dated
03-Aug-2011. You will not get any more messages from this list until
you re-enable your membership. You will receive 1 more reminders like
this before your membership in the list is deleted.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I thought the list was unusually quiet! 

If some of you missed my last email. I'm getting a Scirocco on Sunday. I will post pics once its in my driveway!


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

California 16v said:


> it looks like the Scirocco list is getting worse
> 
> got this an hour ago :
> 
> ...



Well, I guess it's good to see that I'm not the only one having issues, HA! I've been sending emails out the past few days asking for help* and figuring that everyone hated me. 

Is Brett VanSpreahsgddsahglkjfdsj;l still in charge of the list?


*Help messages were in regards to not getting list messages.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nobody???



vwdaun said:


> Me? I'd just like to get some of this crap moved along. Trouble is, some of it needs fixed first. For instance, the maroon 8v. I'm in the process of changing the transmission. I fought with the driver's axle for 45 minutes last night, and it's still in the car. **grumble** It's just not the fun it used to be, now it's more like work. I'm to the point that I don't care anymore. If someone were to make me a reasonable offer for the whole lot, I'd take it. Well, except for the 16v, I'm keeping her.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Everybody knows better.


But you should send me an email if you're serious, which I'm sure you aren't and we're just talking hypotheticallyandjokingaroundhererightrighthahahaha?! 

Right... :sly:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

jhignight said:


> Well, I guess it's good to see that I'm not the only one having issues, HA! I've been sending emails out the past few days asking for help* and figuring that everyone hated me.
> 
> Is Brett VanSpreahsgddsahglkjfdsj;l still in charge of the list?
> 
> ...


You're in Crawfordville? My uncle lives down there. 

In other news, I worked on a Scirocco today, sifted through spare parts in another, and drove yet another. :what:

No real progress was made, however. :thumbdown:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd be willing to host the list if we could get Brett to move the mailman database onto my server


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Nobody???


I figured you're like me, and I blew my lid today. It just gets overwhelming some days, but it will pass. Cut a hunk of the load off, deal with it, and you will see that you don't need to burn things to the ground. You likely just need to go do some Champ time and you'll feel better about things. As for me, I did some bigtime pruning, that always makes me feel like I destroyed something. And I needed to wreck ****. So shrubs got the brunt of it. And I got the kid to bring the boroscope home, wonder what the deal is with THAT?:laugh:

OH!!! The list looks to be back up, that should help calm the waters.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> I think you should rethink your approach. Try this theme, "I may be Bat-sh*t crazy!!! Or not."



Problem is...I'm already crazy. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Problem is...I'm already crazy. :laugh:


Well, there you go. I always say once you've gone insane, the trip back is WAAAAY easier. In other news, meh, nothing much, just the usual. It's one of those days where the weather can't make up its mind and neither can I.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Nobody???


Willing, but broke.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You're in Crawfordville? My uncle lives down there.
> 
> In other news, I worked on a Scirocco today, sifted through spare parts in another, and drove yet another. :what:
> 
> No real progress was made, however. :thumbdown:



Well, if you ever come visit your uncle, let me know and we'll have a brew :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Problem is...I'm already crazy. :laugh:



That's not a "problem", that's being ahead of the curve.


:laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

well, tonight the Caddy goes to it's new owner, tomorrow it begins it's new life 600 miles away


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> That's not a "problem", that's being ahead of the curve.
> 
> 
> :laugh:



I like the way you think.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Went to the dealership today to buy a heater fan motor and asked how the IPod connector was available. It is available as a new cubby insert(small) with the connector and a very short section of wiring. Price-$485!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess not.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay kiddies, time for some ON TOPIC ****. Or close to it, since this involves a Jetta and a CHE transaxle. But same same as ours. Anyway, the boy is trying to swap flanges and can you tell me if the circlip is seated deeply enough, and if not, how to get it to do so? He has added a notch to the end f it so his pliers could snag it better, so ignore the odd jag the circlip has on the ends.



















And I went to a local show, and there were three Sciroccos there, a green one, a red one and a black one! :laugh:



















Mine was the only one not making a good soot show, and honestly, an 8V MkII should make a good soot show, it's only fitting!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

twardnw said:


> well, tonight the Caddy goes to it's new owner, tomorrow it begins it's new life 600 miles away


Finally. Now you can focus all your attention to the 76.5 

BTW I have noticed a lot of Caddys around town and FS. I rarely see a Rabbit, MK1 Jetta or Scirocco on the road any more.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Still getting bounced form the list so might as well post here.

Nigel drove off in his new 80S. What a sight to see it leave my shop. Never even got to drive the damn thing. Not sure I could have turned the steering wheel anyways


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, I have a question, what broke off and do I need it, I'd kind of like a beefier trans before I try to turbo the '86.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for posting pictures of my car Cathy...although it is a little embarrasing for it to be seen in its present condition. It is a work in progress.......and progress is slow right now

hopefully with my holidays coming up, I can get the body work done and get it painted in the next month or so.....then it wont be so bad to look at

It may even earn a spot to park next to Klaus.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

86rocco8v said:


> thanks for posting pictures of my car Cathy...although it is a little embarrasing for it to be seen in its present condition. It is a work in progress.......and progress is slow right now
> 
> hopefully with my holidays coming up, I can get the body work done and get it painted in the next month or so.....then it wont be so bad to look at
> 
> It may even earn a spot to park next to Klaus.


Oh Klaus is pretty easy going, so no earning is required, and your car may be many colours, but it is looking good. No worriies there


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just found this 1974 Scirocco TS for sale in Italy during my internet travels. 

http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=lih21zwudjyc










Also, moved the 78 (on a temporary basis) today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, better late than neve, here are some Oshkosh pictures, and there is no Scirocco content at all, so deal with it. Oshkosh is about aircoolers mostly, with some notable exceptions. 

So we went in two planes, Daun's Champ needed hand propping due to a bad battery:










And Rick's Navion, I rode in it, an it is huge inside! Hey, wait for me!!!!!










We met up with Gary and his Citabria part way along










The Champ actually picked up about 5 kts after this bath! :thumbup:










We met people from all over, this group flew from Switzerland!!!!










And this Pink Floyd themed Mooney was "D" registered, but had a sticker from a fly-in in S. Africa! I thought I put on a lot of miles!!!!










We had a crazy neighbour who pitched his tent downwind of the port-a-john, and then posted THIS nice note.....:screwy:










We had always talked about going out to the seaplane base and finally DID, and there were a TON of thes Sea Bees in both parts of the event, many with Corvette engines.










There were Mustangs










And Mustangs:










I wandered out to see the warbirds at sunset:




















And some new warbirds too:










ANd some lighter fare:










I whined until they let me stay for the women aviator's group photo, and it is an amazing experience. The new composite airliner is behind us










And our departure had to be aborted because one of these tried to land on us when we were taking off! 










Oh, I stalked a whole pile of these!  I think I need one. 










That will do, no sense boring you.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cathy, I just found this for sale in Germany. 

http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=b4ozikq34dny


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Cathy, I just found this for sale in Germany.
> 
> http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=b4ozikq34dny



Dang that would be nice. But I need an aircooler more, as mentioned above. I need to win that lottery! :banghead: (I am actually not complaining, I like the toys I have a lot!)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome pics as always Cathy, that P-38 made my pants tight...any more of that one?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

I wanna have a Mustang sunset too..... ! *envy*


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Cathy, I just found this for sale in Germany.
> 
> http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=b4ozikq34dny


I would absolutely take this off their hands. If I was in Germany, AND had the money. But I live in the US and don't have any money. Hmmm. Dilemas.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Awesome pics as always Cathy, that P-38 made my pants tight...any more of that one?


Yeah P-38s seem to have that effect. And as you may not know, I am a sucker for anything with an H tail or twin booms. (And for Kelly Johnson's creations, how does one come up with such diverse designs?) We have a little deHavilland Vampire locally, and that would be more the right size for me. I found it difficut to get decent pictures though since there was a lot of distracting stuff behind it in several directions. Okay, well, it had a bunch of P-51s in the one direction, but also a lot of people most of the time....



















This is interesting, but it doesn't work in a 16V, I tried it, and it just blew the pin out on my rotor...., courtesy of WIKIPEDIA


> The Lockheed design incorporated tricycle undercarriage and a bubble canopy, and featured two 1,000 hp (746 kW) turbo-supercharged 12-cylinder Allison V-1710 engines fitted with counter-rotating propellers to eliminate the effect of engine torque, with the superchargers positioned behind the engines in the booms.[18] Counter-rotation was achieved with the use of "handed" engines, which meant that the crankshaft of each engine turned in the opposite direction of its counterpart. *The V-12 engines only required that the spark plug firing order be changed in order for the direction of the crank shaft to be reversed*, according to the General Motors Allison V1710 Service School Handbook.[19]


Yeah, Mustang sunsets are pretty cool, I have to admit. They had a night airshow the day after we left, and that would have also been neat to see (and fun/challenging to photograph). SO since you asked, here is another Mustang sunset, but the one I posted is by far my favorite, as was the first posted Lightning picture. 










And some more warbirds:




























A pretty Bellanca:










Old skool formation flying;










aND THEN WE DIED:










(didn't see THAT comng, now did you???:laugh


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL.

This is my favorite airplane of all time btw:


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Mmmm....Corsair !

What caused that mushroom cloud in one of the pics?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> OKay kiddies, time for some ON TOPIC ****. Or close to it, since this involves a Jetta and a CHE transaxle. But same same as ours. Anyway, the boy is trying to swap flanges and can you tell me if the circlip is seated deeply enough, and if not, how to get it to do so?


Nope. Looks like a case of over-extended circlip. Usually they get "sprung" when you remove them. I have actually wrecked a brand new one attempting to put it on by getting too overzealous with the snap ring pliers. There is not a lot of extra give in them, sadly.

Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Cathy, I just found this for sale in Germany.
> http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=b4ozikq34dny


Holy TR7, Batman!  I don't dig the 4-square headlights shown in one pic (which begs the question, which one is currently on the car?)


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh hi. What is this "list" you guys speak of?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow.
'Nuff said.
-Out


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> Wow.
> 'Nuff said.
> -Out


Thanks, the second one was intentionally a bit "off" for exposure because I intened to do it in B&W/ wanted it to look that way. Of course I also *DID* shoot it in REAL B&W, but on a new-to-me really crappy Rebel film back, so I dunno how it will turn out, I haven't processed the film yet....seems I have too many distracions, like this morning's lengthy mission to stave off Catmageddon, there were only a few kernels of food in the dish and hell hath no fury like hungry cats. And heaven help you if the thee of them "self-herd" to demand that you get that situation rectified. It is not pretty. Of course it DID involve about a half hour of Scirocco driving! :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

MickR said:


> Oh hi. What is this "list" you guys speak of?


The scirocco.org e-mail list. It's like this thread, sans embedded pictures.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The scirocco.org e-mail list. It's like this thread, sans embedded pictures.


It is the foundation upon which this rolling disaster zone 
is built.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

This thread slipped to page two? Really??

I'll add a couple more OSH pics since we've been straying heavily there on this page.

The Pink Floyd "D" registered Mooney? Yeah, here's the sticker Cathy mentioned.










Gorgeous Navion for sale. Soooo tempting, but after much evaluation of my current lot in life, I'm gonna hold off awhile longer.










Probably one of my favorite 172s. Mostly because it's a good reference as to how the original paint-striping was supposed to line up for when I finally paint mine.










The very first 172 was there also under new ownership, parked one row ahead of us. We chatted extensively both there and since I returned home - restoration will commence in earnest this fall.










Gorgeous '49 Bonanza. This was what dad's looked like brand new. All-over paint became an option that year.










Good thing the fuel tank isn't very big.










Another one of our neighbors.... yeah, some people go all-out with their campsites










This is just a small slivver of how big the show is. Taken standing on the wing of the Navion.





































Now this weekend, we have an event much closer to home. The 2nd annual Ladies Love Taildraggers fly-in. Complete info @ www.ladieslovetaildraggers.com - quite the entertaining group!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

thanks for more pictures of Oshkosh Daun 

brings bring good memories of my last visit to this Airventure in 2003


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Falcor said:


> Mmmm....Corsair !
> 
> What caused that mushroom cloud in one of the pics?


They were running a jet dragster down the runway and firing off a bunch of noisy, smokey mortars alongside it. I thought it made a good background for such an angry looking plane!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Yeah P-38s seem to have that effect. And as you may not know, I am a sucker for anything with an H tail or *twin booms*.
> 
> Old skool formation flying;


There you go. Mother nature's very own twin boom. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today was a big day at work! 

Our CEO visited us today, along with some board members. Why did they visit us out of 3,500 stores? To find out what we are doing right! Our store has been very successful. Our group of stores here in the Philadelphia area went from worst to first in two years. At the Glenside store, we have some of the highest customer ratings in the company. I started as a delivery driver in late 2008. Today I'm the Assistant Manager. It's a company that I'm proud to work for.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Today was a big day at work!
> 
> Our CEO visited us today, along with some board members. Why did they visit us out of 3,500 stores? To find out what we are doing right! Our store has been very successful. Our group of stores here in the Philadelphia area went from worst to first in two years. At the Glenside store, we have some of the highest customer ratings in the company. I started as a delivery driver in late 2008. Today I'm the Assistant Manager. It's a company that I'm proud to work for.


Hey nice car! OBVIOUSLY that is the reason for the thriving business. Well, that and the freindly parts guy!Good to hear fro ya Timbo, it's been age since you posted here! :wave: Hiya!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Today was a big day at work!
> 
> Our CEO visited us today, along with some board members. Why did they visit us out of 3,500 stores? To find out what we are doing right! Our store has been very successful. Our group of stores here in the Philadelphia area went from worst to first in two years. At the Glenside store, we have some of the highest customer ratings in the company. I started as a delivery driver in late 2008. Today I'm the Assistant Manager. *It's a company that I'm proud to work for*.


Awesome buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Today was a big day at work!
> 
> Our CEO visited us today, along with some board members. Why did they visit us out of 3,500 stores? To find out what we are doing right! Our store has been very successful. Our group of stores here in the Philadelphia area went from worst to first in two years. At the Glenside store, we have some of the highest customer ratings in the company. I started as a delivery driver in late 2008. Today I'm the Assistant Manager. It's a company that I'm proud to work for.


People are the success factors in any business...
Its the heart, and the dedication that make people come back, and remember the experience, not just the buying...
I still remember coming back from H20 last year;
You had a fuel pump lined up for Marc (after his pump died) faster (even with the 2-3 hour commute), than any local garage, or LAPS could even answer if they could even still get a pump!
Props to YOU for being part of that equation, I'm sure


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

'Atta boy, Tim. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today was a big day at work!
> 
> Our CEO visited us today, along with some board members. Why did they visit us out of 3,500 stores? To find out what we are doing right! Our store has been very successful. Our group of stores here in the Philadelphia area went from worst to first in two years.


Having the Timob as assistant manager is what they did right and it shows! Awesome job, Timob! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Congrats Timbo!! I used to be proud of that company, but now I am beginning to wonder why I even shop there anymore. It's gotta be your upper management in your area that supports those at the counter level!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Was there a corresponding record sales of Scirooco parts, by chance, there Timbo?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My Old Roc said:


> Was there a corresponding record sales of Scirooco parts, by chance, there Timbo?


I have a special Scirocco planogram full of nifty VW parts!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> I have a special Scirocco planogram full of nifty VW parts!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

when I visited Timbo in March of this year, I bought some parts for my Scirocco at his store


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So... whose taking a Scirocco to Vagkraft on Sunday?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Congrats Timbo!! I used to be proud of that company, but now I am beginning to wonder why I even shop there anymore. It's gotta be your upper management in your area that supports those at the counter level!


Completely so. I'm happy my boss is also the store owner.

I can't deal with "upper management" and their run-around, incompetence and laziness.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Dear Cath,











'Tank you.


TBerk
whose always loved twin boom aircraft...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*30 Years Ago....*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer



> The *IBM Personal Computer*, commonly known as the *IBM PC*, is the original version and progenitor of the IBM PC compatible hardware platform. It is IBM model number *5150*, and was introduced on August 12, 1981. It was created by a team of engineers and designers under the direction of Don Estridge of the IBM Entry Systems Division in Boca Raton, Florida.




Model nameModel #IntroducedCPUFeaturesPC5150August 19818088Floppy disk or cassette[SUP][13][/SUP] systemXT5160March 19838088First IBM PC to come with an internal hard drive as standard.XT/3705160/588October 198380885160 with XT/370 Option Kit and 3277 Emulation Adapter3270 PC5271October 19838088With 3270 terminal emulation, 20 Function Key KeyboardPCjr4860November 19838088Floppy-based home computer, Infrared KeyboardPortable5155February 19848088Floppy-based portableAT5170August 198480286Faster Processor, Faster System Bus (6Mhz, later 8Mhz, vs 4.77Mhz ), Jumperless Configuration, Real Time ClockAT/3705170/599October 1984802865170 with AT/370 Option Kit and 3277 Emulation Adapter3270 AT5281June 1985 [SUP][14][/SUP]80286With 3270 terminal emulationConvertible5140April 19868088Microfloppy laptop portableXT 2865162September 198680286Slow hard disk, but zero wait state memory on the motherboard. This 6 MHz machine was actually faster than the 8 MHz ATs (when using planar memory) because of the zero wait states

_The IBM PC line_


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Thirty Years Ago - 12Aug 1981-2011*

The IBM PC came out thirty years ago, (semi-On Topic due to we use computers to visit the 'Vex...)




TBerk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer












Aaaand, lest we forget:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaypro 1981 was a wonderful year!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk thanks for the history lesson on what would become the PC type most of us use today :thumbup:

I have an uncle that worked for IBM in Silicon Valley from the mid 70's thru this time period until the late 90's, now retired who worked with these early computers and still lives in the area


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> So... whose taking a Scirocco to Vagkraft on Sunday?


Not mine, that's whose. 

Hopefully you won't see as much rain as last year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

One of my co-workers has just become a Scirocco owner! We looked at the car last night, and he paid for it today. On Monday or Tuesday, we'll put up a thread with pictures!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> One of my co-workers has just become a Scirocco owner! We looked at the car last night, and he paid for it today. On Monday or Tuesday, we'll put up a thread with pictures!




:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



is the same one that found your red 84?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> is the same one that found your red 84?


Nope, however, the one that found the 84 is the one who tipped us off on this one as well.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Nope, however, the one that found the 84 is the one who tipped us off on this one as well.


with this one guy finding Sciroccos, before you know it all your co-workers will own one


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, Julie arrived this afternoon with her silver 16V, so there's an extra VW in the driveway, woohoo!!! We had an adventure helping Adam get the Hot Rod Jetta up and running, it smoked and spewed coolant but settled down. He took it down the lane, did a good jump off the gravel pile to celebrate and headed off down the road smiling the whole way. He loves that car. Oddly, he came back a short while later, walking. "A funny story", says he. "remember those circlips?". So we headed out with the sexy golf cart to retrieve her, Adam drove the cart, Julie took care of steering and brakes, and I tagged behind picking up whatever fell off. Gotta love living on a back road, and I wish I had a camera, it was classic. It's great that those clips fell off so early, since it probably saved the gearbox. He'll get new clips and set them properly next time.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I swear woman, you need some theme music...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> with this one guy finding Sciroccos, before you know it all your co-workers will own one


Now that would be pure awesomeness.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

chit. chat.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

> The diesel engine relies heavily on air entering the cylinders.



from the diesel class im taking. :laugh: 

seemed obvious to me, but i guess it takes all sorts


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

No posts in 24+ hours, and the thread has fallen to page two? Well, that'll just never do.

Oh, look. Problem solved.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

My name is Justin and I have an 87 16v that has been repainted Corvette Monza Red! I'd never heard of a Scirocco before a Family Guy episode but once I bought it, I was hooked! I have been slowly tooling away on it for about 2 years now and every day I find something else I need to get. My wife owned a 77 convertible Beetle that she and her father rebuilt but had to sell to put a down payment on a reliable daily driver. Since then I bought mine and we have decided to have a VW in the family from now on. Anyways, I have been on the Vortex for a while now and I love talking to all of you and appreciate the fellow enthusiasm. Hooray for the People's Wagon!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I swear woman, you need some theme music...


Who says I don't already have some? 

Anyway, pictures from the last week or so. First, midweek the Yellow Birds were in town. They're flying across Canada to promote awareness of the British Commonwealth training programme for airmen. The local museum hauled theirs out onto the apron and a few Finches from Guelph joined, making 4 of those biplanes. Here is a Fleet Finch with a Boeing Stearman behind (biplane) and a Cornell beyond that. The Finches sound like they are misfiring because they fire 2 then 3 then 2 then 3. (5 cylinder radials, not as smoothly rough as a 9 cylinder if that makes sense). 



















And Daun, they do low passes in Dunnville too! there's a Tiger Moth in the foreground with a Finch flying home, and there's likely a Harvard and a Yale in these pics as well. It was a hell of a lot of yellow. It all flies.










Vagkraft loading up soon......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, so since I was having people coming over for the weekend, hubby planned a little surprise party for me, which of course I knew about ahead of time. Here's my cake, which we are still eating. Nom nom nom.....










Daun, it had a crack in the wing spar...which was made of rice krispie squares.

Anyway, the next morning we headed to the show. Here's the selection of Sciroccos. Not too many.  










And there was more YELLOW!!! In this picture he actually looks like he loves this car!










But the truth is etched on the undersides:










It kind of looks like all three of mine were there.....










But on closer inspection you will see that the ticklish blue one is not actually my car, it belongs to some guy named Geoff :










Actually it belongs to toyVW, not Geoff, and it has a significant "special feature" which provides much needed grip for that 16VT. 










I love this bunny rabbit because it is different every time I see it! 



















There was new stuff:



















And old stuff:










Here's what you do if you really need to hide your paint:










This car won the Scirocco class and it was CLEAN!



















My car and Kev's Cedar green 81 rounded out the cars there, and Julie's silver one was over in the exhibition area; it's pictured in my driveway with Drew's family's Jetta. That should keep you happy for a microsecond or two.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics Cathy, cars and planes. You always see some really cool planes!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Thanks for all the pics Cathy


Thanks for actually taking a picture of me I like, Cathy. It's already my FB profile picture.

Too bad I don't think anybody actually took a picture of the car :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I was really in a wierd mood at the show and didn't get pictures of a lot of things I wanted to, your car in particular. I actually DID get one or two of my own car, and that's something I don't often do at a show, but I didn't get any of Julie's car either except for that one in the driveway. :banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

found out today that one of my best friend's, who was recently diagnosed with testicular cancer, is now completely cancer free!!! 

such good news to hear


and thank you for those pics cathy. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I actually DID get one or two of my own car


Me too! (although not great!)










I'll post the rest in one of the Vagkraft threads somewhere.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

I really wish I had been able to go this weekend, but work and finances got in the way. Next year, nothing will get in the way, although I say that every year. 

It has been a rough month for me. Last week my dog of 5 years, 7 years old, got out of our fence and got hit on the road and she died instantly. So that has been a very hard thing for me to get over. Sassy was a good dog who loved to go for Scirocco rides, loved to hang out around the cars, and she is in a lot of Scirocco pictures. She has even been to Cincy, years ago. 

I am training my 3rd shift replacement for work, I will be off this shift soon and back to a more regular existence, which I personally can not wait for. I will have my weekends, will be way less tired, and will be able to get some work done on the cars again.

Red 16V is running again, just fine. I've been putting quite a few miles on her the last few days and have been enjoying every minute of it. Even if I did scare the new room mate in the car, she is a girl, who has never been in an even remotely fast car and is now terrified of the Scirocco.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's a sign of a good driver, Lynn. One who knows their car.  

I may have got Katie to that point a few times on the run down to Cincy this year - she was getting a little queasy sometimes on Rt. 73 - but, decided to let me have my fun. Yays!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Over in the classifieds . . . ouch already 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5399784-FS-80-Sirocco-S-(CT)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Over in the classifieds . . . ouch already
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5399784-FS-80-Sirocco-S-(CT)


Stella!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, not sure I have a scare factor any more. I just giggle.  And Lynne, you were missed.  How's the weekend of Sept 16-17 sound? Email me eh? And today I am gonna try to get the Scirocco IV moving. Wish me luck, my bug pretty much sleeps all summer except for danger duty, and I"m headed for the mall today (gasp!!). Not leaving my babies sitting there.  I got an upgrade for the bug at VAGKRAFT, I'll post up pics when I install it; might go do that right now actually!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes Stella


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

We got this signed copy of season 5.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Over in the classifieds . . . ouch already
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5399784-FS-80-Sirocco-S-(CT)


Seriously? Already?

He's even still using Jeff and Cindy's photos. _Sheesh._


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Still in Taiwan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Seriously? Already?
> 
> He's even still using Jeff and Cindy's photos. _Sheesh._


At least he us not flipping it for more $$. Or is he?? 

Times are tough for some out there but 2 mo? Seems a little suspect.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Too bad. I never got the feeling he was into the car after he got it so I'm not completely surprised. Maybe it didn't live up to his expectations. I hope it goes to someone that really wants it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

cuppie said:


> I may have got Katie to that point a few times on the run down to Cincy this year - she was getting a little queasy sometimes on Rt. 73 - but, decided to let me have my fun. Yays!


Big difference between white-knuckle fear and queasiness. I can't ride with anyone else on roads like that - insta-hurl.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

bigtavo said:


> Too bad. I never got the feeling he was into the car after he got it so I'm not completely surprised. Maybe it didn't live up to his expectations. I hope it goes to someone that really wants it.


Le sigh. I'd love to give her a good home, but alas, no can do.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Drove 4.5 hours, round trip, for a 2.5 hour vendor training and really didn't learn anything new. The few little things I did learn, could have fit in a two sentence email. Oh well, still beats a day in the store.

And even after replacing the GTI's heater blower, I am still blowing the resistor. Checked the Vortex post where I found how to replace it and it's an A2 posting. Apparently, they run 10amps through the resistor. That is why I keep blowing the damned thing. So now I need to order a resistor from VW. Who knows what they will want to a $1.79 resistor. I'll find out tomorrow though.

And edited for ownership...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

kerensky said:


> Big difference between white-knuckle fear and queasiness. I can't ride with anyone else on roads like that - insta-hurl.


 Oh, I scared the hell out of her a couple of times on that one. But, it was mostly tummy-tumbling on that glorious roller coaster of a road.
Still, she saw that I was enjoying myself, decided to be Good Girlfriend, and let me have my fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Le sigh. I'd love to give her a good home, but alas, no can do.


It's too bad to see her bounced around like that, here's hoping her next owner keeps her for more than a few months and loves her as she deserves.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

good morning :wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

California 16v said:


> good morning :wave:


Good Morning!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Good Evening:wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> Good Evening:wave:


what happened to Afternoon


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh hai! :wave: And my grey cat sends his regards.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Now *that's* a low tide...


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

Just found a page where I represented my first car... had it for 6 years, and had a great time with it  

http://automreza.com/vozilo/709?page=0,0


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj203/tyler087i/DSCN1779-1.jpg


Manzanita?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indeed. Walked to the view points along 101 from our camping site at Cannon. 
Good eye, Ty. :beer:





My best friend and beautiful wife, and Haystack 


:heart:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> what happened to Afternoon


It was 6:30 pm for me, so it was evening.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> We got this signed copy of season 5.




Hey mike, your zombie there, she's quite... compelling. :what: 
(I've a call into Milla Jovovich & Michelle Rodriguez but so far they seem a bit too busy to come save me...) 

Speaking of Zombies, I'm off this weekend to work on the '68 Ford tractor some more, and no new news on the Austin Taxicab, owner takes off and has the only key...


TBerk
brains.... I need more braaaaains...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday *vwdaun* :wave:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Happy Birthday *vwdaun* :wave:


+1!

:heart:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

SHET!! Did I miss a birthday posting!
Sorry Daun!
I'll get you next year.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hello from Houston. Man oh man is it HOT in this town. Apparently it hasn't rained since March. 

People, something is WRONG with that fact. :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> SHET!! Did I miss a birthday posting!
> Sorry Daun!
> I'll get you next year.


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

WHY did I not post that up here first??????:banghead::banghead:

Proof, once again, that I am a sucky friend. :thumbdown:

OTOH, maybe I rock? Who needs reminders that they are old? :laugh: Happy late birthday old guy!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, a simple brake swap on Laura's car has resulted in a full on total replacement of EVERYTHING in the whole f-ing system. :banghead:

But it should be epic after it is done:
-rear drum to disk swap
-front 10.1" swap from 16v GLI/mk3
-bigger ball joints
-brand new 22mm master cylinder
-stainless lines all around
-replaced hard lines for the front since the fittings were f*cked
-ATE blue fluid and full flush

Damn car should be able to do a stoppie now. :banghead:

Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Well, a simple brake swap on Laura's car has resulted in a full on total replacement of EVERYTHING in the whole f-ing system. :banghead:


Ah, Dirk Wright's Disease strikes another unwitting victim. 

You know the symptoms, constantly muttering "As long as I'm in there...", sweating, itchy palms, and hemorrhaging from the wallet area.

OK, now for something completely different - I have a history of getting laid off upon returning from vacation. This year, I've been unhappy at work and was actively looking to move on, and got a good offer while on vacation. So I'm doing my obligatory two week's before moving along, and yesterday one of my co-workers got laid off.

*Somebody* is looking out for my family.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just have to say... NGK spark plug wires are freakin' great!

Part Number 57283
German made end-shield thingies
Wires assembled in USA
Labeled wires! (mine were labeled wrong)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I run the NGK wires on my 16v. :thumbup: Number 57230.

They're great.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

if everything goes good tomorrow i will be purchasing a 9a for my scirocco!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scrapperking said:


> if everything goes good tomorrow i will be purchasing a 9a for my scirocco!


Noice noice :thumbup:

ANd Joe, whacha doin' in the lone star state?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Sigh, I need a 9A...


punchbug said:


> ANd Joe, whacha doin' in the lone star state?


Obviously he's come to bask in the awesome. And the heat.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Sigh, I need a *boosted 8V*...
> Obviously he's come to bask in the awesome. And the heat.


There, all fixed. (EVERYONE secretly needs a boosted 8V  ) Speaking of which, I had to spend another 2 hours or so driving that awful green car of mine. It was so horrible that I had to air myself out for an hour and a half right in the middle of it (to properly celebrate Orville's b'day). .  

I think he needs a bath. Klaus, not Orville (Orville's kinda a bit on the dead side I think). 

On the way home I ran into a vintage Bugatti with an aircooled VW engine in it. I'll post pics of that later. Note that "ran into" is not meant to be taken literally. Damn it's a nice day out! :thumbup:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> EVERYONE secretly needs a boosted 8V


Oh, I'm definitely not of that mind. Open-stack mechanical fuel injection, Webers, I love the sounds of normally-aspirated vehicles.



punchbug said:


> Damn it's a nice day out! :thumbup:


Only 106 deg. F. here today. That'd be 41 C for you north-of-the-border types.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Oh, I'm definitely not of that mind. Open-stack mechanical fuel injection, Webers, I love the sounds of normally-aspirated vehicles.



Oh I could absolutely drive one of them too. They sound amazing. :thumbup:




kerensky said:


> Only 106 deg. F. here today. That'd be 41 C for you north-of-the-border types.


"but it's a dry heat".......yeah, Klausie says you can keep that. :sly:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Heading out of town for the weekend. 
Off to Illinois for a friend's bday party. Woot!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I get to come home tomorrow. WOOT! I leave Taiwan at 9:35 Sun morning, arrive in Tokyo at 1:55, leave Tokyo at 3:55 and get into Minneapolis at 12:59pm Sunday, so I end up arriving in MN almost 2 hrs. before I left Tokyo. Time Travel Baby. I'm getting younger each trip I take out here.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, I'll say welcome back now, so you can read it yesterday. :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Well, I'll say welcome back now, so you can read it yesterday. :laugh:


 I'm posting this tomorrow so youi can read it today


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Aaand now, for something completely different!*

http://www.howitshouldhaveended.com/ 


> *About HISHE*
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> How It Should Have Ended (HISHE) began in 2005 when Daniel Baxter and Tommy Watson returned home from the movies and laughingly discussed various alternate endings. Daniel proposed the idea of making short, parody animations of new endings to some of our favorite movies...


btw- many *Thx* to: *Dr Dub UK for the following picture:*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Nice day for a White Wedding..










We haz couz'ns overseas...
http://www.typ53.com/index.htm


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great website there! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I posted over in the H2O thread asking if anyone is going this year. Just wondering if you mid Atlantic folks are going this year, Joe, Jim, Jeff and Cindy, Paul and Lee, Timbo and Becky etc. So far Chris is the only one kind of in. Wouldn't be as much fun without all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's a lot of 'roccos in that picture! 
((drool))


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Noice noice :thumbup:
> 
> ANd Joe, whacha doin' in the lone star state?


Helping one of our brands open a new store. 

Details:

http://apieceoftoastblog.com/a-piece-of-toast/2011/8/19/bhldn-part-1.html

Shop:

http://www.bhldn.com

:thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

*Finally getting the coolant leak fixed!*

I was told that they made 5 different thermostats for the scirocco and would have to find out exactly which one it was because the one I got, was leaking. About $200 worth of coolant and a year or so later, I had a mechanic friend look at it and we found that the housing was warped and not perfectly round anymore. All of that and fixed it with a $5 part that sparomobile was dying to get rid of. Not to mention, I found out that the knock I was hearing after having the control arms, tie rods, upper and lower ball joints replaced was the pinch bolt on the top of the lower ball joint. It was not only crossthreaded and not tightened all the way, but the nut and bolt were stripped by the last mechanic and could not get it tighter or off. Ordered the bolt, got the wrong one of course, ordered the right one, cut the old one off and got the new one on. No more knock! All and all, it has come along way. Next I want to change the axle seals and spray some undercoating. Thanks for letting me rant. Later Dubbers


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


(cHEERS VOICE ON)


BRIAN!!!!!!

(voice off)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, need some info, looking at getting a new engine for the white scirocco, two cylinders have a a compression of 85 and 102 psi, seems a bit low, found an engine for $300, but not sure what an AZG code engine is.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

AZG is a 2.0L out of a Mk4....much like the aba. It has the crossflow head and the "wrap over the top" intake manifold.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Post-earthquake check in. 

I know you left coasters are used to some shake, rattle and roll, but us folks back east just aren't used to 5.8 magnitude quakes. How's everyone doing? I thought the building was going to come down on me in Philly, but thankfully nothing really happened other than a lot of noise and some shaking I-beams.

:beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I was mountain bike riding at the moment and nooo shakes.

Jen said her building at work swayed and shook a bit but eveyone evacuated in time and nothing happened.

Scary Siht


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

oh the huge manatee!!











...sorry guys, had to do it  Glad y'all are O.K.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Went for a drive Sunday:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: Good Morning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Lookin nice


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We were able to produce our own aftershocks of identical intensity by hitting the shelves rotors aisle a bit.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

-camber said:


> AZG is a 2.0L out of a Mk4....much like the aba. It has the crossflow head and the "wrap over the top" intake manifold.


 Thanks, sounds like it's a bit taller than my JH.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*re:*

Hey there Scirocco folks, it's been a while, I know. 

Just wanted to put the word out that I'll be putting the scirocco up for sale in the very near future. If you know someone looking for a mint supercharged 16v scirocco (most of you know Max) then please have them contact me for details. rob[at]b3rt.org / 816.392.3884 

I've been dreading this day for a long time, but I've finally hit that point where I'm ready to move on. She's been great to me over the last 7 years but I've moved on. She needs a good loving home where she'll be driven hard and put away wet. I know I'll regret this down the road but it's time. 

Much Love and Respect, 
Rob


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good luck with the sale, rob!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I know you have thought long and hard about selling Max  

Hopefully we will see you again at a Scirocco gtg, even if you don't have a Scirocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys. You are the best!! I've posted the car locally here > http://www.kch2o.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=5581 

Feel free to hit me up with any questions. It has been a really tough decision but factors out of my control are forcing me to put her up. 

I would LOVE to come back out to Cincy but the last few years I have been booked for shows that weekend or have been traveling for work. I miss it dearly and hope to show up sometime in the future. We still have the Cabby so I'm not without a Karmann.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

mr lee said:


> I'll be putting the scirocco up for sale in the very near future. (most of you know Max)


 sadly, i only met him face-to-face over the course of one (rockin') cincy: 


























that car is...and will always be: 









you may someday "re-find" your focus b3rt.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn gin...your making this hard!! 

Btw I never got your IM.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

mr lee said:


> Damn gin...your making this hard!!
> 
> Btw I never got your IM.


 Sorry to see you letting go of that car Rob. 

Wish I had the money to buy it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mr lee said:


> Damn gin...your making this hard!!


 _That's what he said...._ 

Sucks that you're selling Max, Rob. It really does.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mr lee said:


> Hey there Scirocco folks, it's been a while, I know.


 
[ chipmunk voice ON ]

*Mr. Lee!, Mr. Lee!*

[ chipmunk voice OFF ]


TBerk


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Always sad to see someone part with a beloved car, especially with this kind of history. I've put a post up in our wetdub forum, tho I doubt anyone here has the scratch to step up. I know I don't.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

mr lee said:


> Btw I never got your IM.


 
sorry...and trying again. 

edit: [whispering] _someone need to clean their mailbox out..._ [/whispering]


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Attn Rob: DON'T BE STUPID

Find another car that is this simple to maintain and mod (and leave ef hatches out of it and anything else with higher production numbers).

It is your story but damn dude. Pours one out----> :beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry to see Max up for sale Rob. But I completely understand. I'm waiting on someone (anyone?) to make me an offer on a barn-full of parts. Might even toss in a couple Sciroccos. I just don't have the time for them, and truthfully, not a lot of desire either. Now mind you, I'll still keep at least the 16v (let's not get stupid here just yet) but I think it's best to move a lot of this stuff on to someone who can use it / get it into the right hands.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So a couple weeks ago, we hosted the 2nd annual Ladies Love Taildraggers fly-in here at Moraine. We had a pretty good turnout. 










Longest distance award goes to Summer Martell and her friend Chrissy, who flew this 1931 Student Prince biplane all the way from Port Townsend WA! 










There was formation flying... 










Flybys 



















More flybys 










"BiPlanking" 










And then we died! 



















Last weekend saw another adventure, this time to Chicagoland to drop off Ellen's Bonanza. I flew the Grummy as chase. Anyone interested in buying her? 










While looking around one of the airports we stopped at, we saw this. Sorry Cathy, didn't see a for sale sign on this one. 










And of course there's another project started around here - far too many of them it seems. (Hence why some of the Scirocco stuff just needs to go.) At least this one's not in my hangar. 










Tomorrow off to visit Mike and Lynne for a couple days, then back to work.....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the support and understanding. This decision was not made over night and it wasn't easy at all. I'm not in a hurry to sell and I'd rather find the right buyer than make a ton of money. The price is set pretty high - I've already had people bock at it..meh! 

The bottom line is that I never drive it. I've got too many other projects that need serious attention and I'm hoping that the funds from this can keep other things going. 

I MIGHT consider partial trade for a '70s Audi Fox...but it would have to be pretty amazing as I don't need another car that needs a full resto. Maybe I'm just getting old, ha. 

Gin- I cleared my inbox, hit me up!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Btw, post it up in the classifieds. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5411165-FS-1987-Supercharged-16v-Scirocco-Kansas-City


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

That's gotta be tough Rob, but I understand too. Right now all 4 of my cars are "projects" and I just can't do it anymore. Time to thin the herd. 

I sure hope to see you at Cincy again, you had better not leave us!  

Good luck with the sale- 

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

This sucks, Rob. :thumbdown: 

The worst part is none of us got to say goodbye


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> The worst part is none of us got to say goodbye


*Conditions of Sale:* 
1) Buyer must agree to provide monthly update postings on VWVortex.com. 
2) Buyer must attend Cincy 2012.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Rob, as someone who recently sold their Scirocco, it will be hard, but you will move on. Change is good and new projects have a way of reinvigorating you and opening new doors. 

Your Scirocco is righteous and I have forwarded the link to a couple of folks who would be proper stewards of the car. Good luck as you move onward! I'll try and give you a shout via phone sometime soon. 

Take care, brother. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Sorry to see Max up for sale Rob. But I completely understand. I'm waiting on someone (anyone?) to make me an offer on a barn-full of parts. Might even toss in a couple Sciroccos. I just don't have the time for them, and truthfully, not a lot of desire either. Now mind you, I'll still keep at least the 16v (let's not get stupid here just yet) but I think it's best to move a lot of this stuff on to someone who can use it / get it into the right hands.


 To quote my hubby's Auntie Annie ( add + Ukranian accent) "What's the matter for you people?????" 

Seriously, Rob, I have passed that on to the Ontario forum, but I doubt that will help, seems to be a very frugal group. I pointed out that it would be impossible to build that car for even close to what you're asking. Good luck with the sale. I do not need another one, sadly. I need an aircooled trike.  

Daun, you worry me. But I know that you love these cars, just not the wrenching on them 24/7 

Gotta go, the track calls.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

mr lee said:


> Btw, post it up in the classifieds.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5411165-FS-1987-Supercharged-16v-Scirocco-Kansas-City


 
Good. You priced it correctly. Don't budge an inch, that car is worth that and more. I hate to see you part ways with it, but glws dude. :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Time to make my scirocco HURRICANE-PROOF!  










That's right, I DID! DUCT TAPE FTL!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*retry*



mr lee said:


> Btw I never got your IM.


 re-re-tried.:thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So, working in a retail store in an area that is about to be hit by a hurricane is rather interesting. 

It's not the storm itself, but the power outages predicted. 

Our store's stock of flashlights and flashlight batteries was wiped clean. All forms of deep cycle batteries have sold out. Even the Optimas, which cost $235! We got more than 60 phone calls asking if we had generators throughout the day. 

The mood is panic. Everyone is freaking out, and acting like there's going to be weeks of mayhem. I've never seen anything like this. :facepalm: 


lol, it's all good! Looks like the NOAA left us in PA out of the rain! :sly:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Funny isn't it Tim, how people can be. We had summer people coming all day yesterday buying the same things because they were headed home to Mass, NJ etc and they already knew the stores at home were out of these things. Even people up here are freaking out. We have had worse weather numerous times this year than what they are predicting will hit up here too. :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Funny isn't it Tim, how people can be. We had summer people coming all day yesterday buying the same things because they were headed home to Mass, NJ etc and they already knew the stores at home were out of these things. Even people up here are freaking out. We have had worse weather numerous times this year than what they are predicting will hit up here too. :screwy:


 Well, I am packing to head East tomorrow morning. Either Springfield MA or Allentown PA tomorrow night. I'm expecting driving in heavy rain at some point, but I'll be in the mighty City Golf, so meh. And as you can see, plans are for the weak. I'm guessing Irene (and Obama) will be gone from the Cape by the time we get there Monday. I'm guessing it will be eerily lacking in tourists.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Cathy I am scheduled to hit Springfield tomorrow night as well, albeit on the late side. if you want to grab a late dinner let me know. I'll pm you my #. :beer:

EDIT: Wrong Springfield lol...I am heading to Mo. Oh well.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I sure hope you're all out driving your Scirocco's, cuz' there sure as heck isn't anybody here. 

:beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I drove my scirocco today, hopefully the water won't be too deep to drive it home after work.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I drove my scirocco today, hopefully the water won't be too deep to drive it home after work.


 Slow and easy; don't wake waves, and don't let the water get high enough to be drawn into the intake. 

Water does NOT compress... and will do nasty bad things to your engine just sitting there, much worse if it schlarps up a couple dozen cc's while running, and the water goes into the intake. 

Loud "SPANG!!"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...just curious; if five of the top seven threads (most active) have my username on the last reponse, do I win a prize? Or just get unlimited grief, and advice to go get a Life? 

The Q is, of course; rhetorical. 

:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> ...just curious; if five of the top seven threads (most active) have my username on the last reponse, do I win a prize? Or just get unlimited grief, and advice to go get a Life?
> 
> The Q is, of course; rhetorical.
> 
> :laugh:


 Here's a wave. :wave: 

:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> ...just curious; if five of the top seven threads (most active) have my username on the last reponse, do I win a prize? Or just get unlimited grief, and advice to go get a Life?
> 
> The Q is, of course; rhetorical.
> 
> :laugh:


 I have many posts, but they might not be as useful as yours, it seems!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Here's a wave. :wave:
> 
> :laugh:


 wave back. Ya ever gonna answer my question about why you have two gas caps? 

:laugh::beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Our cars are parked the safest place I can manage. I have no access to a garage, so they sit outside. Better at Advance then under the old tree.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Don't worry, Tim. The only car I have in the garage is the Scirocco. Both the Mini and the Sportwagen are braving it outside! 

Good news: my roof is leaking! I can only imagine it's going to get better.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

A leaky roof is better than no roof. 

People have officially lost they minds in town. 
Dayum


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Cathy I am scheduled to hit Springfield tomorrow night as well, albeit on the late side. if you want to grab a late dinner let me know. I'll pm you my #. :beer:
> 
> EDIT: Wrong Springfield lol...I am heading to Mo. Oh well.


 LOL, MO, MA, meh. :screwy: Looks like we're headed for Allentown anyway. For an adventure.  

And bonus!!! Went to the local cruise night (as I often do) and won a can of BPC. You can never have brakes that are too clean. AND I won a window tray at the last one, which was at A&W.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Long Island NY is in Hurricane panic, this is one of the funniest things I've ever seen in my life. 

Gas selling out of stations 
Taco Bells and fast food restaurants closed early! 
STARBUCKS SHUT DOWN 
NYC transit at a halt 

this is madness? or is this Sparta?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I do not need another one, sadly. I need an aircooled trike.


 Word.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...just curious; if five of the top seven threads (most active) have my username on the last reponse, do I win a prize?


 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Now we have a tornado! Nothing but fun! But, hey, power still working.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> Now we have a tornado! Nothing but fun! But, hey, power still working.


 heard some rumors about those things popping up. we're a bit more inland than you tho i suppose. 

moved the potential "airborne" debris from around the scirocco (including a wheel barrow full of bricks that was parked annoyingly close to a quarter panel) wrapped it up real tight and am hoping for the best. the festiva has received a couple hundred pounds of ballast as a precaution. but so far its no worse than the thunderstorms we've been having all month


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://news.google.com/news/section?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=topic:hurricane_irene 

And here i was wondering what all the fuss was about a little rain...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All week the news and weather has been trying to do their usual scare the hell out of everyone with their "world is ending" reports. I generally ignore them, which I may regret one day, but not this time. Now they are calling for less than an inch of rain and 35mph winds. Christ, we've had worse many times this summer in regular thunderstorms.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

We had a beautiful day here yesterday in central NC, overcast, cool, but a bit breezy. We do have a couple of people on the NC coast near Moorhead City, where it first made landfall, kind of wonder how they made out.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I was living in MD when Isabel came through back in 03 I think? Look up pics from that, it was a big freaking hurricane.  

Anyway, it was hitting Baltimore right around my bedtime, I managed to sleep through the whole thing. Woke up the next morning with no power and lots of trees and stuff around, but that's it. The worst part was that my area was out of power for nearly 4 weeks. 

Be safe everyone! 

Brendan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Our beloved feline has learned a new trick.... 

Sunny 

:facepalm:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Pretty good for a cat with regular paws. 


Edited for ownage with a double pawed cat:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Good news: my roof is leaking! I can only imagine it's going to get better.


 So I guess it's _not_ always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I guess that infographic was right. Not too much happened here. A tornado did hit Glenside, but all it did was take out one single tree. 



> "Six trees and two people lost cable," joked one firefighter driving this morning.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*



veetarded said:


> Good. You priced it correctly. Don't budge an inch, that car is worth that and more. I hate to see you part ways with it, but glws dude. :beer:


 Thanks for the support. I realize the price is high but I feel like anyone who is seriously interested will contact me to negotiate. I will sell it for the right price, but more importantly the right person. 

Thanks everyone else for the great support! It has been difficult, but your support gives me confidence that I'm going about this the right way. 

You guys are the best and I will do my best to hang around these parts and keep up with the good friends I've made over the years. I know a few of you have added me on facebook/google.. hit me up!! 

Thanks again and I'll keep you all posted on progress.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I was just browsing through pictures this evening... 

Came across this one, those are banjo bolt washers for the fuel distributor (CIS-E). 

Nice to have some Porsche parts in your VW. :laugh:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Izzy! These parts are clearly POISON! Stay away!
.......just trying to keep you safe.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> LOL, MO, MA, meh. :screwy: Looks like we're headed for Allentown anyway. For an adventure.


 Did you pack your bowling shirt?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Daun, you worry me. But I know that you love these cars, just not the wrenching on them 24/7


 Don't be worried - I'm not leaving the Scirocco world. But I WOULD like to move a majority of the parts and a car or two to better homes.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I drove my Scirocco for the first time this summer, :banghead: yeah, i've been busy. I had a load of scrap metal left over from my bathroom remodel, and since the interior of my 'rocco is stripped, it was to be my workhorse for the day. 

So, I packed it up in the hatch and headed off. 

When I got to the scrap yard, I found that I could not get all of it out through the hatch, so I opened the passenger door. 

Suddenly, yellowjackets. 

Everywhere. 

There was a fellow around the pile that witnessed my thrashing, and offered the bug killer he had in his Ranger. I accepted, and he tossed it over. RAID Lice & Bedbug spray. W>T>F> :what: 

I found the nest in the jamb under the hinge and doused it good. This made about 20 yellowjackets still flying around very angry and righteous in their purpose, so I threw the RAID Lice & Bedbug spray. W>T>F> :what: back to the poorly-hygiened fellow with the Ranger and high-tailed it back to the scale before the swarm could follow. I then drove as fast as I could back home, where I exited the car only to find another angry swarm eminating from inside my rear bumper cover.  

FU yellowjackets, you are insects, you can't even drive! :banghead:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

No fun having stinging insects in your car while you drive. Though it might be humorous to over lookers. 

New shoes for the Audi mounted. I originally was not in love with the look of them but they were cheap and had the correct diameter tires for the car and it would keep me from burning up my nice snow tires. After cleaning them up and mounting them, I am liking them a lot more. Ordering some hubcentric spacers to bring them out a little. 

No comments about wheel gap. I'll take care of it eventually.  









Brendan 

P.S. Edit, Fondmetal 6700's in a 17x7 if anyone cares.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Just so'z y'all know....
I'm still doing powdercoating....and I sure could use the bucks, so.........
.......keep it in mind..........
....and now back to the program.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> Suddenly, yellowjackets. Everywhere.


You needed my 10 year old along - he's gotten quite good at killing them around the pool this summer. Of course the best remedy is Wasp & Hornet Spray. Most other pesticides won't do much to wasps or bees except piss 'em off - you're better off just leaving them alone than using that stuff.  In a pinch, diesel fuel kills 'em instantly.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

two words - "Spray Adhesive"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

kerensky said:


> You needed my 10 year old along - he's gotten quite good at killing them around the pool this summer. Of course the best remedy is Wasp & Hornet Spray. Most other pesticides won't do much to wasps or bees except piss 'em off - you're better off just leaving them alone than using that stuff.  In a pinch, diesel fuel kills 'em instantly.


 So you agree with my assesment of the RAID Lice & Bedbug spray? :screwy: 



mr lee said:


> two words - "Spray Adhesive"


 "Redi-Whip"?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Kind of frightens me that he had a can of Lice and Bedbug spray in his truck in the firstplace. 
Yes, wasps and hornets require wasp and hornet spray, the only other pesticide strong enough is a spray version of Boric Acid, not even sure you can find it in the states anymore.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Our beloved feline has learned a new trick....
> 
> Sunny
> 
> :facepalm:


 That's how I eat fries.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> That's how I eat fries.


 I thought you ate them with cheese curds and gravy.... :sly:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

mr lee said:


> two words - "Spray Adhesive"


 Hmm... 

One word- "Napalm" 

Four words- "Nuke 'em from orbit..." 

:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Three words. 

What's up Lee? :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

My Old Roc said:


> Just so'z y'all know....
> I'm still doing powdercoating....and I sure could use the bucks, so.........
> .......keep it in mind..........
> ....and now back to the program.


 I wish you were closer so you could do my Sportwagen winter steels.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm...
> 
> One word- "Napalm"
> 
> ...


 carb clean: works great, and you can set it on fire- it doesnt make it any more or less effective, just cooler to watch:laugh: or in a pinch some patience and a wiffle bat can prove quite effective.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re: yellow-jackets; I got a bite from one a few months ago. He was defending a woodpile/blackberry bush. 

I'm wondering if Fabreeze will work as well on them as it does on Ants; Ants leave a chemical bread-crumb trail that helps the next wave find your stash of grease and sugar. 
Fabreeze has been the best 'kill em now, stop the trail', but diluted ammonia in a spray bottle is great as well../

re; Ms. Irene and the Eastern Side of the Continent: Seems 'the List' is down again.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> So you agree with my assesment of the RAID Lice & Bedbug spray? :screwy:


Well, yeah, that's a given. Just saying that actually *trying it* on the yellowjackets wasn't up there on the Smart-o-meter.  I'm not even sure that stuff kills lice.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Well, it confused them long enough for me to make my great escape. I was all like, "eace:" and they were like, ", :bs:"


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

... afternoon 

where is everybody today?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

drove the rocco to work today.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

mr lee said:


> drove the rocco to work today.


 Awesome


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> ... afternoon
> 
> where is everybody today?


 At work, a very depressing day at work.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> At work, a very depressing day at work.


 
i always feel that the collor yellow lifts my mood. must be a gemini thing...*shrug* 









and i didn't mean my yellow lawn (winter pix) :laugh: 


HTH with your mood, brian. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Our grass is just so damn GREEN these days. Must be all that rain we've been getting. 

How much you say? Only the most ever in August.  Ever ever.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> ... afternoon
> 
> where is everybody today?


 Cut the roof off of a '76 J10....amongst other things.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Our grass is just so damn GREEN these days. Must be all that rain we've been getting.
> 
> How much you say? Only the most ever in August.  Ever ever.


Rub it in, why dontcha? We've had nearly 90 days of 100+ temps and almost no rain. My lawn is deader than the proverbial doornail.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> ... afternoon
> 
> where is everybody today?


 
cutting up the tree/shrub that came down on our fence in the storm (russian olive- probably original to the neighborhood very large for a shrub, kinda short for a tree) hacked away with a machete to get the gnarly twisted branches into some sort of straightish pieces that will pack better in the bed of a truck. loaded the big stuff up and too to someone with a burn barrel so at least some good use can come of them. 

and i jut drove past work to see that the roads are finally all cleared (en route to work at least) and the power is on there. so i expect a long day tomorrow- hopefully i still can have thursday off but i guess we'll have to see about that- been planning a pretty big scrap run for about a month, and can really use the extra cash.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Three words.
> 
> What's up Lee? :wave:


 Hey hey! Been stupid busy at work the last 8 months and it's only getting busier. The work is awesome but it's very stressful and overwhelming at times. 

I've been on hold with the cabby...long story, but basically she's still not running right. Needs to be tuned by a professional or experienced 034 EFI tuner...on a dyno. Last two places I talked to won't call me back. 

Has anyone here ever done remote tuning via remote desktop & a cell phone? Interesting concept of allowing someone from across the globe tune your car while you drive/dyno it. You correspond via cell/ handsfree and they control your EFI via remote. 

The S4 is getting timing chain service, cam adjusters, RS4 Clutch w/ ltwfw, and lw crank pulley. Otherwise it's been getting groceries rather well. 

Also, Anne just sold her GTI and bout an 04 R32 DBP...it's awesome! She'll actually be starting at my office next week doing admin assistant work. She is stoked! Never worked with my wife before so hopefully we don't get sick of each other, lol. 

Over all in good spirits, just getting overwhelmed by life in general, lots always going on. I'll try to reengage a bit and stay connected. It's like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Rob!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey Rob Good to hear you around. Hopefully you can stay a while. Sorry to hear about Max getting the back burner and possibly moved out. 

Rule #1 (found by googling!)


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Has anyone seen the Senna movie yet? It opens 9/16 at our local independent theatre and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

matt.e. said:


> Has anyone seen the Senna movie yet? It opens 9/16 at our local independent theatre and I can't wait to see it.


 I saw it back in about April during Toronto's documentary film fest. 

Ridiculously good movie. Even if you don't like F1 (or auto racing for that matter), you'll considering Ayrton Senna a hero by the end of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

ginster86roc said:


> i always feel that the collor yellow lifts my mood. must be a gemini thing...*shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish my Audi was that color. 'Sposta be.  

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Morning

... no posts for over 12 hours


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Morning
> 
> ... no posts for over 12 hours



I think the whole East Coast is still under water...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm here. For the moment we are slow at work. Thought I'd stop in quick! 

How is everyones Thursday? Plans for the weekend?


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Thanks Uncle Rocco*

Uncle Rocco performed daily driver duties while I awaited delivery on my XJR without a hicup. So I gave him a good bath and a wax job.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

CALAWAYMK2 said:


> awaited delivery on my XJR without a hicup.



Only one! Everyone knows you need to have two Jags, so you have something to drive while the other is in the shop. 

But seriously, congrats. I guess that means that business has picked up for you then?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw a Scirocco on my way home from work today. Black 16v with bronzish 5 spoke wheels. I told the owner "nice car" but he was on the phone so I left so as not to interrupt. :thumbup:

I'm going to the practice/qualifying day of the Baltimore Grand Prix tomorrow. ALMS and Indycar series. I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

This being merely FWIW; has f*ck all to do with Scirocco's or anyone here, but I feel like posting it, so I will do so.

By way of my work since 2001, I travel through Christchurch, NZ; about every six months. Long story and I keep it semi-private, so don't ask. But I'm there in Chch twice a year; either Northbound or Southbound, twice a year all since 2005.

Christchurch NZ got whacked hard by an earthquake about a year ago, then aftershocks, then more bigger quakes. But kinda dropped off the global radar after Japan on March 11.

I have friends in Chch that I haven't heard from in a worryingly long while... I got an email tonight. Janelle is OK, so's the b/f, and her family.

It was very good to hear that some people, who live halfway around the planet, people that I give a damn about... are all OK.

That. 

I will sleep better tonight.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I just read something cool. Osnabruck was founded by my son's great X 52(if I remember the count right) Grandfather. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

one more step in the right direction. 
pretty darn close to purchasing my first house. 
then its game on beeches. 


:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> one more step in the right direction.
> pretty darn close to purchasing my first house.
> then its game on beeches.
> 
> ...



Awesome news! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Great news. We have been trying for over a year to build ours, and as of this week we are finally on track. The only bad part is that I will be building in November.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Two days without anyone having anything useful or interesting to say? Come on, peoples!!

I had to move Rommel ('81S 16v) this last weekend; tags had expired and he has enough "issues" (like not starting, IGN I think) it's best at this point to pull him off the road for a while and go after mild oil burning, monochromatic (red) 16v ECM wiring patch-in, wobble at RR wheel, funky alternator exciter wire, und so weiter. Starting would be a good thing, too.

So on Saturday I scouted the route from 'here' to shop/ storage (about 20 miles) for smooth backroads so I could do the tow sneaky-sneaky and avoid traffic/ cops/ tickets and such Bad Things. For the scouting I drove Antje ('78 CE ragtop), she's my DD anyway.

While at the shop on Saturday I sprayed down Mellom ('81) with aerosol wasp-killer stuff; b*st*rds had moved in through a rusty fender and set up residence under the hood, above wiper motor. Die, you parasitic mo'fo's, DIE!!!

Also shoved KFord ('79) around a little to keep landlord happy.

Then pulled a door handle off Lepore ('79) to replace Antje's failing DR side (damn you rotten VW engineers who decided to use cheap-ass pot metal!!).

:laugh:

On Sunday (with much appreciated assistance of the Salty Weasel) did the tow... it was utterly painless [as there are frequent posts here regarding exhaust choices; I should mention that, under tow, Rommel's exhaust was eerily quiet. Just saying].

In summary; over the weekend I drove/ dragged/ de-bugged/ "borrowed from"/ 'groped' or otherwise did something to or with *all* of MY Scirocco's.

A pretty good weekend, I think.

:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chit. Chat.

Just wallowing in the fail that is my life these days. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I miss my Scirocco...

And I still own it. :facepalm::what:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> This being merely FWIW; has f*ck all to do with Scirocco's or anyone here, but I feel like posting it, so I will do so.
> 
> By way of my work since 2001, I travel through Christchurch, NZ; about every six months. Long story and I keep it semi-private, so don't ask. But I'm there in Chch twice a year; either Northbound or Southbound, twice a year all since 2005.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that they are OK.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Took a trip out to MD to visit Brother in Law in Lexington Park. Laura wanted to see Baltimore since she has never been there, and I have not been back for years. Little did I know about the Baltimore Grand Prix. We were stuck in traffic a total of about four and a half hours on Friday, about two hours going in to the city and about two and a half leaving.  At least there was a beautiful soundtrack to listen to while sitting there. The sounds of race cars echoing through a city are breathtaking! Even got to see some of the action from a few spots.

At one point a passer-by on foot pointed at my Audi and said "nice car, you should take it on the track and show those BMW's a thing or two!"  

LOTS of driving but we made it home last night at around 11:30. The Audi managed 29.5 MPG for the trip. 5:45 AM alarm came pretty quick this morning.  Wish we had more time to visit more places and people but that is how it always goes.

One super-cool thing during the trip, in the apartment complex where my Brother-In-Law lived in Lexington Park, I spotted my first-ever Audi CQ besides my own. It was red, lowered, had a nice set of Borbet wheels and a big intercooler sticking out from the front bumper. I left a note on it and posted it on Motorgeek, the owner found the message and left me a note back on my car- we exchanged phone numbers and got to meet up later that day and talked shop for about an hour. He also gave me a ride in his car and let me drive it too. WOW do I need a turbo 20v I-5! The engine and ECU was stock too but that car just ripped. The guy was super nice and for sure a VAG enthusiast. Totally random encounter, was not expecting something like that while on vacation. 

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Glad to hear that they are OK.


Thanks for the kind thoughts.

Stupid me looking at world with blinders, it hadn't occured to me that such 'normally' connected people would have had computers crunched and just not be online much for a while.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I am now the owner of a 1974 Opel Manta. :what:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats Chris!! Now what are your plans for it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I wish I knew.... :facepalm:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, you are out of control. In a good way.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

yea! I love opels. Always wanted an opel


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I am now the owner of a 1974 Opel Manta. :what:
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6069/6122411884_17d6eb406c_b.jpg


:thumbup: Great find there Chris 



Iroczgirl said:


> Congrats Chris!! Now what are your plans for it?





Chris16vRocco said:


> I wish I knew.... :facepalm:


Get some european Opel bumpers for it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I am now the owner of a 1974 Opel Manta. :what:


I think an upgrade to a Buick 3800 supercharged would do just fine.:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Two days without anyone having anything useful or interesting to say? Come on, peoples!!
> 
> < snippage >
> 
> ...



:what: Dude! 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowjacket said:


> Yellowjackets are important predators of pest insects.[SUP][1][/SUP]


It must be True, it's got one of those little tiny number thingies after it!

Besides; 









And while not quite as cool as:







or:











Still, he's (was, is?) married to 










Soooo, stop kill'n Yellowjackets! :sly:


TBerk
frustrated because Bonelli Fund is paying Rent this Month, grrrrr...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I am now the owner of a 1974 Opel Manta. :what:



Chriiiiiis,

Reminds me of the Audi 100 I had for awhile. 
(Battery conveniently located under the back bench-seat.)

_(Inside_ the passenger cabin.)

It also reminds me of the Opel Kadett wagon I tooled around in right after High School
Nice color too. 

Hey!, look what I found:
http://www.opelgt.com/index.php


> OpelGT.com is the premier Opel GT Manta Ascona Kadett Forum on the internet.


TBerk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris, I love the cars you manage to locate. I think the only problem is this:

*Project Car Theorem*

_If_
a) w = all time
b) x = time spent at work
c) y = the number of project cars you have
d) z = amount of time you can spend each project car

_Then_

z = (w - x) / y

Chris, your _z_ looks to be dwindling!  :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, your _z_ looks to be dwindling!  :laugh:


He has a Z-car too? I always liked the early 240-Z's, nice crisp lines (the multi-carb set-up was kinda finicky though).

:beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I too love the early Z cars (not that it has anything to do with Chris atm lol). A nice 240 with the L28/E31...Diesel crank...forged pistons....nom (I have built a few of them).

...and now I am wondering why I have a Scirocco. :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, you are out of control. In a good way.





Meltkamp said:


> yea! I love opels. Always wanted an opel





California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Great find there Chris
> Get some european Opel bumpers for it


LOL, thanks guys. Euro bumpers are on the list, but after fixing rust and getting it running. I've actually found some in England, NOS new ones, for about what a decent set of used Mk1 Scirocco ones go for. But I can't really afford to spend that much at the moment.



TBerk said:


> Chriiiiiis,
> 
> Reminds me of the Audi 100 I had for awhile.
> (Battery conveniently located under the back bench-seat.)
> ...


Thanks for the link! Actually, the battery in the Manta is under the hood, in the corner of the engine compartment by the firewall. Which is likely why the frame is rusty directly under that area. :facepalm: 



scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, I love the cars you manage to locate. I think the only problem is this:
> 
> *Project Car Theorem*
> 
> ...


This is true. But that's why I don't set deadlines for anything, and also why I never get anything done. :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> He has a Z-car too? I always liked the early 240-Z's, nice crisp lines (the multi-carb set-up was kinda finicky though).
> 
> :beer:


No, no Z cars for me so far. They are definitely cool cars though. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> :what: Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with the icy one on this one when they are in my space. My classroom used to be full of them on return to class ( which was yesterday BTW, and *I* was still on vacation!!!!!:laugh::thumbup The only one to suffer a bad reaction to a sting was me. I was just standing there, minding my business, and the bastard(ette) flew into ME and stung me on the face. No reason for it. They obviously need TCAS. So I leave them unless they are in a car or other spaces I need into, like my mailbox. With all the sugary drinks everybody loves, they have more food sources than nature intended anyway. And this is coming from someone who walks spiders carefully out the door and sees that they go to a safer spot. Most people frea out and step on them, and I was the same in the school greenhouse...no pesticides, though I DID introduce insect predators. And I DID get the classroom hymenopterans professionally removed. The ones in the greenhouse stayed BTW, and had lots of figs to eat.

Anyway, I am back home so expect some pictures eventually. Looks like you managed one page and one non- Scirocco purchase while I was away. Cool car though Chris, but if I had an Opel, it would be that mini-Corvette with the big zit on its hood. THOSE have called my name since forever ago. I may yet own one. 

Pic of said zit-face:












(But more likely it would be a kit VW with similar lines to that and a lot closer to the ground)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Good Morning!


BRIAN!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Cathy nice to see your back online :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm so SICK AND TIRED OF RAIN.

I don't mind that it is actually raining so much that it is coming through my roof. 

And I haven't driven the Scirocco in almost two weeks. :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm so SICK AND TIRED OF RAIN.
> 
> I don't mind that it is actually raining so much that it is coming through my roof.
> 
> And I haven't driven the Scirocco in almost two weeks. :thumbdown:



same here in Florida 

but I have been driving my Scirocco


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

One of my wiper holes has disappeared :sly:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Awesome Chris looking forward to seeing you and this Scirocco at Cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> One of my wiper holes has disappeared :sly:



So did your windshield. :sly:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> One of my wiper holes has disappeared :sly:


I'll play....
So did your dashboard!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay then, I just got back from vacation, and since nobody in my household is in school anymore, we were in no real hurry. We went down through Quakertown Pa to look at this nicely restored antique with a *wee* power incrrease over stock  :laugh:










So there has been much discussion of paperwork and regulations since then. As you can imagine, a lot happens to an airplane in 65 years and this one had decent logs, suprisingly. Born 10 years TO THE DAY before my hubby, #136 off the prodction line! That took us to our destination through New Jersey. The oldtimers will know that me+driving+New Jersey is never a good thing. We saw a LOT of THIS:










We were trying to go East, and that meant we ended up going North till Irene had washed out a road or bridge, then we'd go southwest for a half hour or so, and try North again, only to be detoured southwest again. Took about three hours of "scenic cruising" to cover what should have been about ten minutes. Crossing the Hudson was the big challenge, and we were ready for dessert by the time we did that. Anyone know where THIS is??










Tried calling the local wildlife but there was no answer..... We had to find a motel since there was a big tree down over the power lines on the road to the cottage. We eventually got there, and many many crustaceans died as a result 










My relatives have lots and lots of dogs. Here are my uncle's and cousin's. and my other cousin's Labradoodle was not in this picture. 










The neighbour's Portugese water dog had just delivered 14 puppies, so we went to see them too. Very cute......










We did a transportation theme. One day was horsies:










Then boats:










Seems my daughter is a violent kayaker. I thought she was gonna klonk me on the head, and I guarantee we will NEVER do a tandem one again. The tide marsh was one I'd spent my youth exploring and a kayak is a good way to see it up close. We had fun after we stopped wanting to kill each other. 

Next day we were going to the beach, but hubby decided to get us a half hour of sightseeing first, so airplanes were the theme. I'd already managed to get my feet off the ground in Quakertown, but another time up in the back seat was fine by me. This picture shows all the boats pulled up in dry dock for the hurricane:










And if you look in that round greenblue sandbar area, you will see a bunch of "freckles". Those are seals, and this year the great whites have used them as a fast food stand. We didn't see any sharks, but I guess there have been some good sized ones. 










We finally got to the beach. A lot of horseshoe crab shells and algae lined the shore, likely from the stormy surf. The winds were high at the Cape, but not much rain fell. The salt spray damage wasn't visible when we got there, but it looked like autumn on the ground by the time we left. Lots of salt burned leaves.










We watched the surf fishers pulling in sand sharks, but none of them nibbled on my toes when I was swimming. We have been abducting my nephew's gnomes all summer, and I discovered that the normally bold seagulls were very wary of the gnome. This picture took AGES, despite popcorn as bait!










The next day was about four-wheelin'. We went out on the dunes (as passengers) near Provincetown. Our driver was a very "colourful" local, and trust me, Provincetown is a very entertaining community. It was especially interesting for me since I recall the beginning of the dune conservation efforts from when I was a child, and they are growing in very well. 










It was time to head home, and Julie tried to get into trouble. Fortunately I read the words for her.....










And then into the rain. We stayed in Albany in a motel populated mainly by Red Cross volunteers. They closed the interstate the day after we passed through, and it is likely still raining.










It was a great vacation, and I did see one "in the wild". A primer MkII with roof racks and a black VW on the hood near Vernon NJ. ANyone know whose it was? I was in a city Golf so would have passed unnoticed......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great pictures Cathy, thanks for sharing. 

But I had no idea Irene had done that much damage, waw.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

AWESOME vacation Cathy!!

Good new on my end! It looks like Anna and I will be using the new MK1 for our getaway vehicle from our wedding ceremony!!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I am now the owner of a 1974 Opel Manta. :what:


Now you need a Golf and a Capri so you can have a race. 

If you know why those 3 cars are listed in the same sentence with a Scirocco you are a true Scirocco enthuses.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Great pictures Cathy, thanks for sharing.
> 
> But I had no idea Irene had done that much damage, waw.


The Eastern US is very wet to say the least, and there seems to be no stop to the tropical storms brewing. Mayb e the MD/PA/NY crew should give us a status report? It's just grey here.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

punchbug said:


> The Eastern US is very wet to say the least, and there seems to be no stop to the tropical storms brewing. Mayb e the MD/PA/NY crew should give us a status report? It's just grey here.


Boy Cathy I fell left out.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> The Eastern US is very wet to say the least, and there seems to be no stop to the tropical storms brewing. Mayb e the MD/PA/NY crew should give us a status report? It's just grey here.


Here in Philly it was a non-event except for the massive amount of rain. We've had flooding for almost two weeks straight, roads washed out, etc. I think up here Vermont got it the worst. Houses flooded off their foundations, bridges and roads literally washed away to nothing. Some old old covered bridged were lost, which is a huge shame. We were just up in VT the week before the storm, so I know specifically a couple of structures that are simply no longer the same.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> where THIS is??



Mmmm. I stopped by there for breakfast on the way back from Cincy last year. Doesn't look like we'll all be there together anytime soon. Great pics btw!


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Was putting together a spare PC and found some neato wallpaper that I had never seen before!










:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: very cool wallpaper


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: very cool wallpaper


You can have the wallpaper; I'll take the Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Boy Cathy I fell left out.


Hey, I waved at you so I knew you didn't wash away! :wave:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Nogaro-Green said:


> Was putting together a spare PC and found some neato wallpaper that I had never seen before!
> :thumbup:


Upload that pic please, that is a great shot! :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The Susquehanna is angry...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Holy crap!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Okay then, I just got back from vacation, and since nobody in my household is in school anymore, we were in no real hurry. We went down through Quakertown Pa to look at this nicely restored antique with a *wee* power incrrease over stock  :laugh:


Ahhh, THAT one. Is it as nice as it looks?? I would be seen in that. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Doug T said:


> Now you need a Golf and a Capri so you can have a race.
> 
> If you know why those 3 cars are listed in the same sentence with a Scirocco you are a true Scirocco enthuses.



Road & Track magazine?

Editagness for linky introduction)

Anybody want to take a trip in the way-way-back machine?
http://www.carlustblog.com/2009/05/1974-it-was-a-very-bad-year.html

All the way back to nineteen seventy four.
(Still looking for the attribution I have in mind...)


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ahhh, THAT one. Is it as nice as it looks?? I would be seen in that. :thumbup:


It is very easy on the eyes, and we found nothing concerning inside the wings and so on. The current concern is the prop (not sure if it is allowable pitch/replacement prop seems to be lacking logs and SN). Still working with the kid on the import maze, so it's gonna take a while. 

In more important news, anyone going to the Berlin Klassik in Kitchener on Sunday? I should be there, not sure what I'm taking...likely Klausie. That way I don;t have to get stressed about cleaning him up, he won't likely be a contender. But he's my boy. 

Just had a Scirocco GTG in my driveway!! Will came over with his newly resprayed rattly beastie. It looks great in gun-metal metallic!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Doug T said:


> Now you need a Golf and a Capri so you can have a race.
> 
> If you know why those 3 cars are listed in the same sentence with a Scirocco you are a true Scirocco enthuses.





TBerk said:


> Road & Track magazine?
> 
> Editagness for linky introduction)
> 
> ...


Nope not the answer, 
I would say that between 400 to 1000 Scirocco enthusiasts know the answer to the puzzle. Many of them don't have Sciroccos today but I think about 350 still do.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Doug T said:


> Now you need a Golf and a Capri so you can have a race.
> 
> If you know why those 3 cars are listed in the same sentence with a Scirocco you are a true Scirocco enthuses.




The scirocco song!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

-camber said:


> The scirocco song!


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Nice vaca update, Cathy! Wish y'all could send us about hlf of that rain tho, before the entire center of the US goes up in smoke.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Uploaded pics from last week's road trip...


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

veetarded said:


> Upload that pic please, that is a great shot! :beer:


Here ya go, its a big'n!










:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TY Sir!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Found this at a garage sale yesterday for $5. It'll make a nice replacement for the non-working stock radio that is in there right now. While looking this model up, it appears they were made between 1979 and 1981. This will work perfect in my 1980.  :thumbup:

Doesn't even look like it was used much, if at all.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Found this at a garage sale yesterday for $5. It'll make a nice replacement for the non-working stock radio that is in there right now. While looking this model up, it appears they were made between 1979 and 1981. This will work perfect in my 1980.  :thumbup:
> 
> Doesn't even look like it was used much, if at all.


Nice score!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

A plug in mic?!...no way! eace:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Dude! That rocks!!!!

Brendan


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

thats insane. why would that come with a microphone and record option? its a CAR STEREO???

but yeah, still awesome!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks! I'm thrilled to have a working stereo in the rocco again! I was thinking the same thing though; what's the point of a mic. in a car stereo? Maybe if they wanna play DJ in the car while making a mix tape? :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nataku said:


> Thanks! I'm thrilled to have a working stereo in the rocco again! I was thinking the same thing though; what's the point of a mic. in a car stereo? Maybe if they wanna play DJ in the car while making a mix tape? :laugh:


So important businessman of the 80s dictate his thoughts to tape!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> So important businessman of the 80s dictate his thoughts to tape!


See, I was thinking about this guy:










I mean, he's reading the Financial Times, so you know he must be smart. But, he also looks like he's about to have a breakout career in music. This tape deck is PERFECT for him!

:laugh:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Only thing is, back then he would have to go between listening to the stock market reports and switching to record on the tape player to jot down his thoughts.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm starting to plan my trip:











The trip is between october 30th and November 19th

Bonelli is on the 13th of November (Sunday).

Visiting my parrents in Divide, CO (#2 on the map), then visiting my sister, who lives in Durango, CO (#3)

I'll post a thread soon.

Today, I updated the software on Timbotrip.com - the site looks the same for now, but I'll update the site during this trip.

So - this trip is going to be a lot of Colorado/southwest sightseeing. Grand Canyon, Hoover dam, all the usual things.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Timbo:
Is there another Epic Journey in the works?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Let me just say that you're my hero Timbo!

How did you manage to get the time off?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> I'm starting to plan my trip:
> 
> http://www.timbox.net/Link/2011/CAtrip/smallmap.gif
> 
> ...



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm in the planning stage of my roadtrip back from Bonelli in a Scirocco


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Let me just say that you're my hero Timbo!
> 
> How did you manage to get the time off?


Because my co-workers are awesome people - we all work well together to cover everyone's time-off requests, even if they are quite crazy like this one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> I'm starting to plan my trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is filled with:











In other news, I was at a car show on the weekend:










I just posted up the Scirocco pictures in this thread so I won't double-post them here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...occ-and-impulse-buyer&p=73532142#post73532142


But here are a few others:

There were some cool non-VWs at the Berlin Klassik as well, like this old classic:










And my trip home was with the local VW crew, they all drive those funny air cooled thingies. :laugh: The bus just joined us for coffee at this Tim's, but we had quite a nice little impromptu car show going there!










And no longer wearing the familiar colour code for clattering (Mars red), Will's oil burner keeps showing up in my driveway. It's looking really nice in a solid colour with its new paint. I think it might be a chameleon though. :screwy:

Now:










Before:



















Before that:


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Wish I went out to the BK show.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Good Morning.

Wow Timbo, looks like a nice trip.

Cathy, 
Thanks for sharing your pictures.

What color is that on the Scirocco? Reminds me of Dirk's Dark Grey Metallic.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It's an anthracite with a good sized metal flake in it. Gunmetal he calls it. 

Okay, another question for youz gearhead types. Anybody got experience hopping up small (40cc) 4 strokes? The boy wants a moar powerful engine for his blender. (yeah, seriously) LMK.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Color looks really nice. Any other shots of it.

Can't help you on that one Cathy.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

He needs to talk to this guy Cathy:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> ... visiting my sister, who lives in Durango, CO... So - this trip is going to be a lot of Colorado/southwest sightseeing. Grand Canyon, Hoover dam, all the usual things.


Your sister has probably mentioned the Durango-Silverton Railway, but if she hasn't let me suggest it. It's a bit pricey, but a neat experience that can only be had in a few places. I rode it years ago as a young lad and I'd love to take my family back one day. Also, try and get to Mesa Verde if you have the time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

kerensky said:


> Your sister has probably mentioned the Durango-Silverton Railway, but if she hasn't let me suggest it. It's a bit pricey, but a neat experience that can only be had in a few places. I rode it years ago as a young lad and I'd love to take my family back one day. Also, try and get to Mesa Verde if you have the time.


One of the best pictures I ever took was of one of the Durango Silverton engines. It was also the last photo I ever took with a film camera.

I can barely remember visiting Mesa Verde - I was around 4 or 5 years old. I may also visit the Sand Dunes - it's a national park now.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Must see picture.

Interested


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Must see picture.
> 
> Interested


Forgive the lack of quality, this is the KODAK PICTURE FLOPPY DISK version!  Back in the day, 640x480 is all anyone would ever need! 










ALSO: I'm posting this from Windows 8 - you know - the first version of windows without the "windows"


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Good sh*t Tim, on both counts. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

With Windows 8, does one still have to hit start to shut the computer down? :laugh:


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Does it mean 8 times the blue screens?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a great shot, reminds me of a painting.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I got to take the Scirocco to work today!

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> Does it mean 8 times the blue screens?



Pffft, I could get good blue screens on ME. What *I* want is more black screens. Green or magenta would work for me too. :banghead:

Timbo, you always have the newest stuff before I even know it exists. At this point I'd like "more computer" than this older netbook, but other things seem to be calling on my money in huge butloads.  And my daughter finished her Masters of Science yesterday, so maybe, *just maybe*, she'll be off my payroll soon. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I got to take the Scirocco to work today!
> 
> :wave:



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I got to take the Scirocco to work today!
> 
> :wave:


Nice! That deserves a :beer:!

And a "me too!" :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Good stuff Brian!

Little chilly this morning. Heated seats? FAIL. Relay goes "sproing" and no more heated seats.  Heater? FAIL. Blower motor emits "piercing howl of death". That's every freaking VW/Audi I have owned with the damn blower motor. :banghead: Thankfully I have a new motor in the garage that was for the Corrado, apparently the Audi and the Corrado take the same unit. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Heated Seat = :heart: on those chilly morning.

Ownage


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Too quite here today 

hopefully people are out driving there Sciroccos


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Another day at the office...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Another day at the office...


LOL! And yes I am out driving my Scirocco RIGHT NOW! Okay, not really, that would be dangerous and illegal.. But I AM out of town with one of them, and heading home shortly .....which will involve 3-ish hours of Scirocco driving.......I'm guessing a lot of top down with the heat and seat heaters on :thumbup: It's freaking cold!!!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

We are dropping off "the girl" at Evergreen State to today. Of course it's raining right now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Too quite here today
> 
> hopefully people are out driving there Sciroccos


I am indeed. I just hope it will make the journey south.

It has a random ignition problem at the moment....thinking hall effect sensor. But who knows, some mouse might have chewed some wires.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^Only 20 posts away from 10k! 

Hopefully the 80 will run tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hopefully the 80 will run tomorrow. We shall see.


Where's the "like" button?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Where's the "like" button?


Not on g+.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Some shots from the Kelly Thomas memorial yesterday:





























Mr. Mirainga (Craig, Jorge and Bobby...I don't know the dude on the trumpet lol):










...and Reno on da guitar:










Was good catching up with old friends, and I even had the opportunity to talk one on one with Ron Thomas (Kelly's dad) for a few minutes. Media was everywhere filming and interviewing people, and the vibe was really chill and mellow. Good times. 

...if you have no idea what this was all about, click here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today, I drove the Scirocco. I found out just how very fast it is. Man, that g-grind cam, and the eurosport exhaust made a HUGE difference. 

I jumped on the _[closed course, professional driver]_ and accelerated. The car kept going. Going up to about 90mph. It was so fun!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Where's the "like" button?


You might as well press the dislike button, since it didn't happen. 

Which means no h2o for that car, this year anyway. :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

That sh*t is f*cked up, Will. Good on ya for supporting the cause. 



Chris16vRocco said:


> You might as well press the dislike button, since it didn't happen.
> 
> Which means no h2o for that car, this year anyway. :banghead:


Sorry to hear, Chris. You still going to attend with the Flash Silver?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> That sh*t is f*cked up, Will. Good on ya for supporting the cause.


Aye it is indeed f*cked up. There is a brawl going on atm in the OT forum. :facepalm:

I live here, so I feel a sense of responsibility to change the situation, for better or worse. Thanks for the support Joe. :beer:

Tim: you did drive mine, right?  :laugh:

Good stuff dude.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sorry to hear, Chris. You still going to attend with the Flash Silver?


Yes, of course. We will be seeing you there, yes?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Tim: you did drive mine, right?  :laugh:
> 
> Good stuff dude.


Your car is highly disturbing!  A different class entirely.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Afternoon


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Dead in here lately.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Today, I drove the Scirocco. I found out just how very fast it is. Man, that g-grind cam, and the eurosport exhaust made a HUGE difference.
> 
> I jumped on the _[closed course, professional driver]_ and accelerated. The car kept going. Going up to about 90mph. It was so fun!



What, all this and no Muahahahaha!!!!!! ???

:laugh:

Yeah, it was that sort of weekend. I have to confess I found the following combo rather irresistible this weekend: Sun, Crisp intake air, High rpms, Top down, Underpasses. My foot stayed well in it, fuel economy suffered, fun was had. :thumbup:

I took purple up to a "club gathering" in Midwestern for a birthday party. I visited one Miss Carrots, though her big Mars friends have been getting the love this summer. 










We could call this a barn find, but it's already been found.  And there are other serious addictions in Midwestern, old combines being high on the list. 










The next day I headed out and I guess gas was cheap here!










Then I went to an open house held by the Tiger Boys. They collect/restore Tiger Moths and other historic aircaft. 

Here's one, in RCAF training yellow, showing off its beautiful tapered nose and tail










They also have some Fleet Finches, and they sound AWFUL. They fire three then two then three then two and the motors sound like they are beating themselves to death.










The fellow had built this neat 3/4 scale Hurricane and the pilot flew it hard!










And Daun!!!!! I found myself a taildragger! See if "Janes" Yeagley can identify what it is!










Someone had pulled this British iron out of a hangar, it was showroom clean:










After that I went to yet ANOTHER birthday, a gal I know from the Dunnville cruises, she has a nice red Ghia. No Ghia pictures since she came in hubby's old van.

Sunday (Sunday SUnday) was spent at the Church of the Blessed Acceleration, but I won't bore you with pictures of sleds on the track. Next weekend is the big AMSNOW race in Michigan, so I'm sure to have some sled pictures from that anyway.

Today I slung some more rocks out of the garden in prep for a trencher which is due to tear up my yard tomorrow morning, and I cleared out my (home) greenhouse since the contractor is starting today. It's 3:42, think he'll actually make it today? :facepalm: No rush, the "indoor eavestroughing" is working pretty well. That's gutters for you 'murricans.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

so, what's up with the list?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> so, what's up with the list?



What list?

Oh...THAT list. Yeah, well, it's dead. Again. 

[cue Julie]




But in the meantime, come on over to our quiet little Ontario forum

http://club53c.proboards.com

Same general nonsense, different province....:thumbup:
Admission is free.

And in other news, it is raining:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

huh, well, I have a webserver, with unlimited bandwidth and domains, and it already has Mailman Lists installed...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

dammit, I enjoyed the cool and rainy weather we had here for the last couple of days. Now I check the forecast and we're back to 80 for at least the next week. Oh well, at least our tomatoes have a chance to produce now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yes, of course. We will be seeing you there, yes?


Yes, Sunday at a minimum, but maybe Saturday too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Yes, Sunday at a minimum, but maybe Saturday too.


If you decide to come down Saturday and need a place to stay, give me a call. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm 90% sure I'm going to H2o - but a little different. Driving down sunday morning, and staying sunday night into monday. Weird, yes. But that's the way it worked out with work schedule.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> dammit, I enjoyed the cool and rainy weather we had here for the last couple of days. Now I check the forecast and we're back to 80 for at least the next week. Oh well, at least our tomatoes have a chance to produce now.



I'm SOOOOO happy the sun came back today


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Red_Leader down...going under the knife tomorrow for the first time under a general anesthetic. I am nervous. Wish me luck.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Red_Leader down...going under the knife tomorrow for the first time under a general anesthetic. I am nervous. Wish me luck.


Good luck, dude! I've been under general anesthetic many times. It's like a really DEEP sleep. Feels good, I think. Then, just as soon as you fall asleep, you are awake again in the recovery room.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Good to know Tim, thanks man. 

I am still nervous though having never been through it. I had to go in today for EKG and blood tests and I didn't sleep at all last night. Hopefully I'll sleep good tomorrow after it is all said and done. 

Why have you been put out?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Good to know Tim, thanks man.
> 
> I am still nervous though having never been through it. I had to go in today for EKG and blood tests and I didn't sleep at all last night. Hopefully I'll sleep good tomorrow after it is all said and done.
> 
> Why have you been put out?


When I was 9, I had a ruptured appendix. That required 4 surgeries to fully take care of. Another time was wisdom teeth. A more recent one was a stomach scope procedure (to look for damage from acid reflux)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What Timbo said - it's a deeeep sleep, but you feel like you're awake right after you go to sleep. On the other hand, you're usually pretty groggy the rest of the day, or at least I was.

And WTF? At some point the admins removed the "forum" block at work, so here I am whiling away the next hour+ before going home for the night. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

In other news, in the quest to reduce my expenses, I have insured the 16v with Hagerty. Very positive experience so far, hope I never have to use them.

And I'm reducing expenses because I'm moving. Brad and I split last week, though it's a friendly break-up.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> I'm reducing expenses because I'm moving. Brad and I split last week, though it's a friendly break-up.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> If you decide to come down Saturday and need a place to stay, give me a call. :thumbup:


Thanks for the offer, good sir.



veetarded said:


> Red_Leader down...going under the knife tomorrow for the first time under a general anesthetic. I am nervous. Wish me luck.


Good luck, Will. Speedy recovery. :thumbup:



vwdaun said:


> In other news, in the quest to reduce my expenses, I have insured the 16v with Hagerty. Very positive experience so far, hope I never have to use them.
> 
> And I'm reducing expenses because I'm moving. Brad and I split last week, though it's a friendly break-up.


Sorry to hear about you and Brad, Daun. Here's to hoping for some sunny days ahead. Hagerty has been an A+ experience for me so far.










A pic for pg 382.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*This is why I use Parts4vws*

A couple of weeks ago I placed an order with Parts4vws, oil pan and a windage tray. Everything went the same as it always does, got the email request for the paypal, you guys know how it goes. Well I got the email saying the package shipped on 9/6. I always have my stuff in a few days, but not this time. 

I am a very patient person but 2 weeks went by with no parts. I sent them an email today asking about what the status was and received a response within an hour. Kristen said she as looking into it and would give me a call when she has some news. A few hours later she called me up and informed me that it was signed for on the 7th. I came to find out that my office (I live in apartment community) signed for it and never called to tell me it arrived. Not only that but the UPS guy never left the sticker on the door informing me of this, which he always does when I'm not home.

I cannot speak highly enough of Parts4vws, phenomenal customer service is not giving them enough credit. I can't thank them enough for looking into something that didn't even get messed up on their end. I have been buying from them for a long time now and based upon this experience they have a customer for a long as my VW is on the road :thumbup:

Sorry for the wall of text :laugh:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

twardnw said:


> huh, well, I have a webserver, with unlimited bandwidth and domains, and it already has Mailman Lists installed...


Try http://www.sciroccotech.com
All set up and ready to go for the Listers.

Have fun!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> In other news, in the quest to reduce my expenses, I have insured the 16v with Hagerty. Very positive experience so far, hope I never have to use them.
> 
> And I'm reducing expenses because I'm moving. Brad and I split last week, though it's a friendly break-up.


I'm so glad this wound up being friendly. Here' hoping the next relationships expand your circle of friends in a good way (so you can infect a whole new group of people with the Scirocco sickness) and you know I'm here to help out if I can.

And as for the general anaesthetic, yeah, I was apprehensive too, but you'll just drift off quickly and wake up all stitched up. :thumbup: Mine was a big inscision, so I had the morphine drip afterwards, which was awesome :laugh::laugh::thumbup:. Just don't try to do algebra while using morphine. You think you can, but you really can't. 

And be amazed at the smokers in the ward with you. When I was in they were up going for a smoke before I could even manage to get my eyelids working. One was sneaking a smoke in the bathroom with oxygen hooked up! They're nuts.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

MUHAHAHAHAHA!!! MUHAHAHA MUHAHAHAHAHA HAHA!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> MUHAHAHAHAHA!!! MUHAHAHA MUHAHAHAHAHA HAHA!!


Step away from the standalone!

DANGER WILL ROBINSON!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Red_Leader down...going under the knife tomorrow for the first time under a general anesthetic. I am nervous. Wish me luck.


Good Luck. Been under twice, deep sleep, wakeup quickly, but you'll be groggy. They'll probably give you pain meds too.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I survived. Not all that bad really; I wasn't even groggy. They told me to take it easy for the rest of the day so I'm planted on the couch. They gave me some pain pills that I filed in the cabinet, don't need 'em.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Another time was wisdom teeth.


Damn, for wisdom teeth! Got mine pulled in the Navy-I got novacaine.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> In other news, in the quest to reduce my expenses, I have insured the 16v with Hagerty. Very positive experience so far, hope I never have to use them.
> 
> And I'm reducing expenses because I'm moving. Brad and I split last week, though it's a friendly break-up.


Cool on the expenses part and sorry to hear on the Brad part. I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So, Raul's car was the victim of some rather bad wiring. The wiring "loom" was hockey-tape. Things were wired with lamp cord. The wire gauge switched up and down. There were things grounded to plastic. OMG. :screwy:

Tomorrow, the real wiring begins. I'll also finish the ECU - it's missing one chip. Raul's car is going to be my first Megasquirt-II car - and it's really neat what it can do.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I hope you made him cook at least.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Timbo, in for more pictures


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Timbo, in for more pictures


Yesterday was removal day. That was a success. All bad wiring was removed except for the turbo timer (which is not wired as badly, and we want to keep the thing)

Today is wiring day! Since this car is already electronically injected, installing megasquirt will take only a couple of hours. 

Here are the connections.



The injectors 1-4 [Three Total wires - two channels, one power]
Coolant Temperature [Two Wires]
Intake Air temperature (near the thottle body) [Two Wires] 
The Hall sender on the distributor (For RPM input) [Three Wires]
The Throttle Position Sensor [Three Wires]
The Ignition Coil [Two Wires]
The Fuel pump relay [one wire]
The Oxygen sensor [one wire from the Innovate MTX-L]
Optionally, the Idle Speed boost valve [Two Wires]


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Couple of hours for black car - couple of years for a red car. :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Couple of hours for black car - couple of years for a red car. :laugh:


True 

That's why I'm not so sure about my own car - same paint code - EVIL


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> The injectors 1-4 [Three Total wires - two channels, one power]
> *Coolant Temperature [Two Wires]*
> *Intake Air temperature (near the thottle body) [Two Wires] *
> *The Hall sender on the distributor (For RPM input) [Three Wires]*
> ...


Things in bold were completed today. I also installed the Wideband oxygen sensor into the turbo downpipe. Each sensor gets it's own flex-braided loom, heatshrink on both ends. Each loom goes all the way to the Megasquirt, located underneath the glovebox. 

This install is a little different in that every sensor is loomed separately. This lets it be modular. If something needs to be changed, or replaced, the entire harness does not need to come out. Everything is overbuilt, and routed in an easy-to-work on manner. It's meant to be reliable and upgradable, regardless of the future engine configuration and boost piping arrangement.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> Things in bold were completed today. I also installed the Wideband oxygen sensor into the turbo downpipe. Each sensor gets it's own flex-braided loom, heatshrink on both ends. Each loom goes all the way to the Megasquirt, located underneath the glovebox.
> 
> This install is a little different in that every sensor is loomed separately. This lets it be modular. If something needs to be changed, or replaced, the entire harness does not need to come out. Everything is overbuilt, and routed in an easy-to-work on manner. It's meant to be reliable and upgradable, regardless of the future engine configuration and boost piping arrangement.


sounds like a party! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

work tomorrow in PA. on the to-do list: scrap run, pick up a plow, and 'cuda buffoonery (weather permitting) 


pretty excited about that last one


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*# 10,000*

I didn't want to bore anyone with my adventures so I'll post this up here!

Amazingly enough this is my 10,000th post! Yay. Ok.

The big news is that the '55 is back up and running. Broke the engine in over the past couple of days.
So I drove it all the way from coastal Oregon to Seattle today. What a trip...I didn't miss too many gas stations along the way.
The car runs like a raped ape...trying to get it to run on premium + octane booster but it really prefers premium + 5 gallons of aviation fuel. :laugh: But, it made the whole trip without pinging. I really had to retard the timing...

I was afraid that the big cam would make it almost un-streetable but I was happily mistaken. Either way, the engine doesn't like less than 2500rpm and the powerband really kicks in at about 3.5k, goes strong to 6k, that's the highest I've revved it thus far since the engine is still fresh. It should be able to take 8k or even 9k rpm for short periods of time.

Only broke down once, when my glass inline fuel filter decided to strip it's threads and come apart, not sure why but I think I might have to look up the specs on my edelbrock electric fuel pump and perhaps add a pressure regulator. No engine fire. **phew**

Lots of bugs to work out still, clutch linkage is binding, I'll have to crawl underneath there when someone can help me and press down on the pedal. It's probably my home-made weld job of a linkage that's coming apart. (I'm NOT a welder) :laugh: Found a million and a half rattles, there's still no speedometer, the front end is pretty loose and my fuel line is just fuel hose covered in garden hose. :laugh:

I just HAD to drive it. And what a joyride it was. :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

bigtavo said:


> We are dropping off "the girl" at Evergreen State to today. Of course it's raining right now.


Safe trip Jeff... You empty nester you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ziggirocco said:


> sounds like a party! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Let's get the party started!!!! I'm heading out to the AMSNOW event in Michigan. It will be a weekend of insanely fast snowobiles on asphalt, and festivities. :thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Eistreiber, someone stole your logo!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

We may want to start calling Timob 'the Exorcist'.

Daun: TBerk says - "dude".

Red_Leader_Actual; don't forget to over-hydrate, get an abundance of vitamins from as close a source to nature as possible, and get some (boring, I know) stretching in. 
Lethargy during healing is both counter productive and detrimental.



TBerk
Perseverance akin to Tungsten


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> Eistreiber, someone stole your logo!


That is beautiful. I LOVE mechanical works of art. And I am posting from connectivity stolen in Flint Michigan. :thumbup: Off we go to Martin!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Red_Leader_Actual; don't forget to over-hydrate, get an abundance of vitamins from as close a source to nature as possible, and get some (boring, I know) stretching in.
> Lethargy during healing is both counter productive and detrimental.
> TBerk
> Perseverance akin to Tungsten


LOL, it was a lesion on my lip; I could not believe they put me down for it, but hey, who am I to argue. :laugh:

Thanks though dude, it means alot to me that you guys care. :beer:

Here is a fun game: Find the stitches:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> LOL, it was a lesion on my lip; I could not believe they put me down for it, but hey, who am I to argue. :laugh:
> 
> Thanks though dude, it means alot to me that you guys care. :beer:
> 
> Here is a fun game: Find the stitches:


of course we care, bud. And that is a clean job. I can't see stitches anywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

*Bad news/Good news*

Its my 2yr anniversary on Sunday but the wife has to work so, AutoX it is!:laugh: Hurts so good.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> Eistreiber, someone stole your logo!


need more info...stat.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> need more info...stat.


Quick enough? 






Edit: just watched the whole thing, not very informative, but i got a chuckle at 1:58


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> Eistreiber, someone stole your logo!



...da bastids!!! 

[but seriously... hmm... maybe I should draw something up]

:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not Scirocco content here.
One tech. Two bays. Two cars, both with engines out. I've got a lot of stuff everywhere (and, the mess WILL grow Monday!)



























Monday, the X3 can go back together (once the FedEx truck arrives.) 
Also Monday, the 750 engine (in the foreground) can come apart more, once its aftermarket warranty inpsector comes out (bastard was supposed to be out YESTERDAY....  )


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yesterday, we ate at Raul's new restaurant in Oreland. It is a bar called Bernie's, and it was great!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

veetarded said:


> I hope you made him cook at least.



Score! lol


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took a vacation day to make it a three day weekend and get some stuff done. Took the truck to pick up some lumber and jammed the brakes on because someone ahead of me was an idiot. Something clunked and the truck pulled hard to the left everytime I hit the brakes. :thumbdown: Took a quick peak when I got home but didn't notice anything obvious, but did notice the front driveshaft was hot :what:, the rear pumpkin was hot and the transfer case was very hot.:facepalm: So tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Monday, the X3 can go back together (once the FedEx truck arrives.)


I'll bite... Why take an engine out of an nbs X3?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, the oil feed line for the turbo was leaking on the X3. 
Removing said line requires removing the exhaust manifold (which includes the turbo) on that engine. 

They _say_ that you can (and, should) do this job with the engine in the truck. 7.6 hour warranty job. After a bit of contemplation (reading the repair instructions, studying the installation... rinse and repeat), I said "frakk that!", and decided that I could probably do it a lot faster (and, a ton easier on me) by dumping the motor out of the truck.

2 hours even to dump it out (engine, trans, subframe, and most of the front suspension; all in one piece); roughly 30 minutes of that was pulling things that have to come out for either task (manifold, or enigne.) So.... really, ~90 minutes to drop the motor.
That done, 35 minutes to get the turbo off.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Quite here


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

went to the local junkyard today found an 81 scirocco still alot left, a 79 audi fox gti! soo thinking bout buying the whole car a 77 rabbit and lots of mk2s if ya need parts lemme know

heres the fox think I might buy it its super clean just lots of surface rust


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Found out what the loud noise under the truck was yesterday and why it pulled so hard under braking:









Nothing on the heat of the transfer case, etc yet. I did check it and fluid looks good and has the right amount...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Meltkamp said:


> went to the local junkyard today found an 81 scirocco still alot left, a 79 audi fox gti! soo thinking bout buying the whole car a 77 rabbit and lots of mk2s if ya need parts lemme know
> 
> heres the fox think I might buy it its super clean just lots of surface rust
> 
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/...9276_100000474914482_1215541_1639327063_n.jpg



Interesting, maybe I should visit Abilene in November, will driving thru Texas to Florida the 3rd week of that month


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

theres a show nov 6th in dallas lol. House is open if ya need a place to stay


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Found out what the loud noise under the truck was yesterday and why it pulled so hard under braking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, john, I know it's not a Scirocco or a VW, but that is quite a candidate for the Cincy Carnage Award. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Found out what the loud noise under the truck was yesterday and why it pulled so hard under braking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can see how that would make a little noise. and maybe some pulling. whats this about heating transfer cases?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know at this point. I 'll pick up some ATF, drain the old stuff, refill and then check it's temp.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Meltkamp said:


> theres a show nov 6th in dallas lol. House is open if ya need a place to stay


I will not be in Texas on Nov. 6, but may take you on that offer of a place to say, thanks RC


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

no problem.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Meltkamp said:


> no problem.


:thumbup: thanks, will send you a PM about this road trip soon


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

cool


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I don't know at this point. I 'll pick up some ATF, drain the old stuff, refill and then check it's temp.


what truck/t-case? heat is usually a bearing issue unless it has clutches in it. but there may also be alignment/engagement issues. fluid is the best starting point tho


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

'98 Dodge Dakota with a NV-231, I believe. No clutches. Well, if it is bearings I am very experienced at removing this thing and taking it apart. Wouldn't take too long at least.
I've replaced two chains, one output cone, one half of the case and one mainshaft over the years.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> '98 Dodge Dakota with a NV-231, I believe. No clutches. Well, if it is bearings I am very experienced at removing this thing and taking it apart. Wouldn't take too long at least.
> I've replaced two chains, one output cone, one half of the case and one mainshaft over the years.


hmm. for some reason dealerconnect is refusing to load much info about the 231. and nothing heat related. there is a tsb for nv-242 and nv-242hd but thats for a leak issue. 

its not making noise or difficult to shift or anything like that? from the looks of the removal/installation procedure there are several opportunities for over/under-torquing something could be misaligned. the 231 does not have clutches but if you have full-time 4wd available then its a 242, and has a diff in it.

there is, however an oil pump and a pick up tube in there- if either is clogged or the pump is worn you would have lube problems and therefore heat problems, which would degrade the fluid and cause more heat problems. the pump is non-servicable, and im not seeing any specifications for it. 

hopefully that is somewhat helpful. good luck


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Drove the truck to the dump and to get rid of a load of cans and bottles that had been accumulating, though I really shouldn't have with the overheating issue. I heard a train horn along the way, so as I approached a crossing on the back road with no lights or gates I slowed. Along came one of those little railyard car things, a bit smaller than a car. Don't know what they are called, I finally found a pic:








A whole procession of these things came along. They kept slowing to let me go, but since I have never seen something like twenty plus of these, I waved them on enjoying the show. Now where is Daun to say what they are if there are clubs for them(which there appears to be based on what I saw and the yahoo pic I found_.

Followed the link on the pic and found they are called motorcars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, john, I know it's not a Scirocco or a VW, but that is quite a candidate for the Cincy Carnage Award. :thumbup:


Meh, no award for a Kia ... :laugh:

Fred and I did attend a lappin day at the track yesterday.

Awesome people, amazing fun and great cars! :thumbup::beer:



















I had the pleasure to ride shotgun in Fred's monster. Woa... :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Slow ass Scirocco action starts @ 9:20 :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Moar!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for videos Marc :thumbup:

good morning


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well... thats one way to do it.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

The ultimate in Retro-Fit.

..........you know....just because you can, doesn't mean you should........:screwy:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Meltkamp said:


> heres the fox think I might buy it its super clean just lots of surface rust


Doo eeet! Foxes are awesome! I've never seen one in person before, but there was a mint example for sale here in the Cities a few years ago. White with tan/brown interior. Was pretty cheap too. Wonder where that ended up... I know it did sell.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

needs more headerz


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


AH!! Thats the exhaust tip I want for my Mk1 

he exclaimed excitedly


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> AH!! Thats the exhaust tip I want for my Mk1
> 
> he exclaimed excitedly


VW recalled it due to the tripping hazard...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

hey sooo I got some old fk coilovers put the fronts on and they dont have the tab to support the eccentric bolt so it negative cambers out as soon as I hit a bump found that out the hard way. The wheels I run have too low of an offset so they rub on the coil when its negative cambered. So goin to try and weld a tab on to it. Ugh yay for people screwin ya over 
Oh i say he screwed me because he sold me these fks sayin one spinner/ collar was stuck he lied 3 of the 4 were fixed that and now this crap:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meltkamp said:


> went to the local junkyard today found an 81 scirocco still alot left, a 79 audi fox gti! soo thinking bout buying the whole car a 77 rabbit and lots of mk2s if ya need parts lemme know


A Fox GTi has to be extremely rare!  I'd be all over that.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

workin on gettin it once I get the scirocco all sorted out


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> VW recalled it due to the tripping hazard...


(cue music) Every party has a pooper, that's why we invited you...party pooper...(end music)


Yeah Mikey, that exhaust would make a statement.....OKay, boring snowmobile pictures coming eventually.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, the weekend began with the decision to send a deposit on a plane via FEDEX. I figured this would be easy enough to do on the road from the US side. So I headed out to do that from the track after getting coffee at the local variety store. This was parked outside with a few cop cars: 










Yup, that's the FEDEX truck. The side view showed the sad story in more vivid detail:










Hole caused by this Thorp. Which we inadvertently drove past to send the deposit. Not a good omen, so I sent it UPS. Condolences to the pilot's family, he was the only one onboard. 










Anyway, back to the track. We were at US 131 in Martin Michigan, and it is an AMAZING drag strip. Super flat, super sticky. 










I forgot to mention that we got detained by Customs on the way in. We were parked beside THIS for bit too long. Radioactive AND it kills fish near trees. Perfect!










Token picture of my kid:










There were lots of fast bikes as well as sleds:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

One Stop Performance has a few sleds belonging to the elite "7 Second Club". 










They also provided the only entries in the blender races, but that was no problem, they let lots of people "drive" the blenders. We have the materials to build two for next year. 










They built this golf cart in response to our sexy cabon fibre one. I suspect it will be boosted by next year somehow...:laugh: 










Wrong Season Racing Gear showed up on the fastest man at the track 










And there was a lot of fuel consumed:










This proved to be a very effective alarm clock:










But THIS 69 Boa Ski was my favorite sled. It ran low 11 second quarter miles:










A new record quarter mile speed was set at 186 mph.....by a Canadian!

The camping weather was not so great I slept on the ground soaked because my son's tent sucked. HE slept in the trailer, but where you have a trailer, you are bound to get weather events, and our campsite was not exempt:










It was just rain that took it down, but it sure did look bad eh?

We had a great weekend, and I will absolutely go next year!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

those sleds are awesome. :thumbup:
































1100hp mid engine Twin Turbo V8 vanagon


http://www.vwbus.no/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=17552


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mother of God!!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Holy hell, that is some install!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like I will be in Philly the end of Oct. flying in on Oct 29, flying out on Nov 1.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Da-yum, some Vanawent!

So I'm having lunch with my dad and some of his friends today on the east side of Dayton. Mid-lunch, I get a phone call from Julie, so I step outside. While talking with her, a guy pulls out of the drive-thru in a Volvo Wagon and I did a double take. It was a lister from waaaaaaay back, Bill Scarince! Totally unbelievable, I knew he had moved to a town north of Dayton from Virginia but the odds of running into him like that were astronomical.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Daun, you don't seem to get on here as often as some of us-I posted on Sunday about a whole procession of "motorcars" on the railroad tracks near me. Where you are big into trains I thought you might know what the deal with these things are. Do they have clubs or something? It was cool watching them, but I was also curious about the whole thing too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I saw the pic... I do know that there are clubs out there but don't know much beyond that. Sounds like a fun way to spend a day or two 'eh?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Da-yum, some Vanawent!
> 
> So I'm having lunch with my dad and some of his friends today on the east side of Dayton. Mid-lunch, I get a phone call from Julie, so I step outside. While talking with her, a guy pulls out of the drive-thru in a Volvo Wagon and I did a double take. It was a lister from waaaaaaay back, Bill Scarince! Totally unbelievable, I knew he had moved to a town north of Dayton from Virginia but the odds of running into him like that were astronomical.


:thumbup: :thumbup: ...kinda like the phone call deal on my way to DC. Love things like this.

Hey Daun, in other news I had to go help my parents move a bunch of books (new carpet, but that's irrelevant) and I brought home some model railroading books from my kid-hood with you in mind. If you want them, pm me your address. They are good books too. 

Good stuff as always Cathy!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Evening


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Good evening. (yeah, that was in a Hitchcock voice).Not much going on here is there??? Where IS everyone? I've been doing greenhouse construction this week, today's edition was vapour barrier and some ceiling panelling (it's getting two skylights to replace the previous all glass roof). And I'm STILL trying to find someone to go do a prebuy inspection down in Pa. THAT is making me absolutely insane, it's taking FOREVER. Not that the greenhouse refurb has gone swiftly. :banghead: We'll go get the skylights tomorrow. No Rocco driving for me this week yet, what the heck is up with THAT???? Good thing the greenhouse is shaping up, they'e calling for FROST on the weekend and my house plants will NOT be amused.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> Looks like I will be in Philly the end of Oct. flying in on Oct 29, flying out on Nov 1.


God damnit!  You go all around the world, and when you come to my town, I'm out of town! :what: I'm gonna be in Colorado/California from October 30-Nov19th


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> God damnit!  You go all around the world, and when you come to my town, I'm out of town! :what: I'm gonna be in Colorado/California from October 30-Nov19th


Bonelli is a good reason to be gone


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Good evening. (yeah, that was in a Hitchcock voice).Not much going on here is there??? Where IS everyone?


Well.... I've been busy with Olive Oil. (i.e. dad's Bonanza.) The engine is currently sitting next to the airplane.










I've been spending my Thursday afternoons cleaning out 60+ years of dirt & crap from the engine bay.

This is the only pic I have after the 1st round with the power-washer.










Some of the progress.




























Last weekend Andy and Susan welcomed a new member to the hangar. It's a 1941 Rearwin 175 Skyranger.










Naturally the first trip was to breakfast on Sunday. Tanking up before the jaunt.













punchbug said:


> No Rocco driving for me this week yet, what the heck is up with THAT????


I don't know.... I actually drove one for the first time in a couple weeks today myself - took Clementine to Wilmington and back. I have a bunch of errands to run all over Dayton tomorrow, so I will probably drive her again for that. I do miss driving a Scirocco....

Oh, and I made some progress on the maroon car this evening too. Axles are out, just need to drop the lower tie-bar before unbolting the transaxle.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks for posting the aircraft pictures Daun 

reminds me I need to get active in Aviation after November


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

NO posts since last night??? You guys are slacking bigtime.

Warning: Actual Scirocco content!

While running errands this morning, I drove through a few neighborhoods around Dayton to get a feel for what's out there and where I might relocate. One is a historic neighborhood that is in transormation from ghetto to restored - and that's where I found this:










Both are VERY rough but it was heartwarming to see a potential new neighbor had a pair. I was driving Clementine at the time but wouldn't you know I didn't have a pen in the car? I'll probably go back and leave a note in the semi-near future.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> NO posts since last night??? You guys are slacking bigtime.
> 
> Warning: Actual Scirocco content!
> 
> ...




Cool Scirocco sighting


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Well.... I've been busy with Olive Oil. (i.e. dad's Bonanza.) T
> I've been spending my Thursday afternoons cleaning out 60+ years of dirt & crap from the engine bay.
> 
> This is the only pic I have after the 1st round with the power-washer.
> ...



LOL, did you call the HAZMAT folks to clean up the oil slick? And I bet she'll need reweighing, she had SO much oil in her.

And good on you that you are driving a Scirocco, and double good that the maroon one is moving forward. I tried to drive one today but the battery was too low. I likely left something on. And my phone died in the middle of an important call too. Batteries and me, we just do not get along. 



California 16v said:


> :thumbup: thanks for posting the aircraft pictures Daun
> 
> reminds me I need to get active in Aviation after November


LOL, reminds me I've been on the ground too long. And I need that plane (though it's not in the "cool taildragger club", pffft. ) I guess 61A isn't either, but I'm SO glad to see that pretty Cessna back out and aboot!

Added note: I'm convinced I will never be able to get a deal on a plane sorted out. The "prudent things to do" beforehand take SOOOOO freaking long to set up. I'm feeling really hopeless about it. 
And geographic issues suck.:thumbdown:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

T minus 14 days and 11 hours until I am Hawaii-bound.

WOOOOOOOTT!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cuppie said:


> T minus 14 days and 11 hours until I am Hawaii-bound.
> 
> WOOOOOOOTT!!!


Awesome! You lucky bastard :laugh: :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

1) I've never seeen a Vanogan that could use some more HP/Torque. (Now, where is that 'Super Sound-Deadening mod' web page link?....)

2) Duan, "What's a Scirocco?"

3) Punch-buggy; I'm having Sciroccrg email list withdraw, the side effects aren't pretty. 
Where's my gratuitous Snowmobile Bunny photos?, Not a one?

4) Mmmm, Phillllieeeeeeee..... 


Dats all I gots right now, just back from the Heart of Silicon Valley watching paint dry, er Laptop re-imaging over the Corporate network ("Where are the flying cars, I was supposed to have flying cars by now!....")


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cant help but follow up to my previous post;


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> 1) I've never seeen a Vanogan that could use some more HP/Torque. (Now, where is that 'Super Sound-Deadening mod' web page link?....)


True, dat. They seem most useful when parked for recreation 



TBerk said:


> 3) Punch-buggy; I'm having Sciroccrg email list withdraw, the side effects aren't pretty.
> Where's my gratuitous Snowmobile Bunny photos?, Not a one?



Sorry, there was fail on part of the girls of Wrong Season Racing this time, just me and Ursula. You can imagine Ursula in a bikini if you like - she's cute, blonde and well endowed.  But it was pretty cold/rainy. I'll have to see if we can rig up a little photo shoot for Beer Turkey like we did last year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:banghead::banghead::banghead: Basement flooded AGAIN. Why? Because yesterday I asked the boys to check INSTEAD OF CHECKING MYSELF 
*I* was to busy doing construction/cleaning/cooking. I must be punished for my negligence.:banghead::banghead::banghead: No worries *I* wil fix the sump pump.:banghead::banghead::banghead: 
But in other news, I have a grey cat :heart:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> 1) I've never seeen a Vanogan that could use some more HP/Torque. (Now, where is that 'Super Sound-Deadening mod' web page link?....)
> 
> 2) Duan, "What's a Scirocco?"
> 
> ...


Lotus. Shudder....


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Drag raced the rocco today. I ran a 9.81 in an 8th mile. Not bad for a 79 with a 1.8l 16v swap


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> Drag raced the rocco today. I ran a 9.81 in an 8th mile. Not bad for a 79 with a 1.8l 16v swap


 That's DAMN good!! :thumbup: Is that on slicks?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> A Fox GTi has to be extremely rare!  I'd be all over that.


 Yes Audi made the fox but there no such thing as fox Gti


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

red16vdub said:


> Yes Audi made the fox but there no such thing as fox Gti


 Actually, there was an Audi Fox GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I stand corrected my mom actually own one and just school me on it


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Awesome! You lucky bastard :laugh: :heart:


 I am!  

11 years as a BMW tech, 7 of those as a BWM Master Tech... first time I've won the trip. 

One of the guys I work with (who's also going on this one) got to go to Germany this way. During Oktoberfest. :jealous:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...I picked up almost 3 pounds of sushi-grade ahi (yellowtail tuna for those that know who you are), and seared that sh*t up proper. OM NOM NOM :wave:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

nom ahi! 

not on slicks just street tires. rember its an 1/8th mile too but wasnt too bad. 

I got the wheel of the fox gti but I looked it over closer and its just too far gone  towers are rusting out. pans look like swiss cheese its sad really. I wish I had the time and space to take it on but I dont


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> ...I picked up almost 3 pounds of sushi-grade ahi (yellowtail tuna for those that know who you are), and seared that sh*t up proper. OM NOM NOM :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> You can imagine Ursula in a bikini if you like - she's cute, blonde and well endowed.


 I tend to gravitate towards shaply and well endowed lower limbs, but in this particular case...



> But it was pretty cold/rainy.


Ahem.  That can be a contributing factor towards gender relations in the affirmative manner. (Add demonstrative to that...)



> I'll have to see if we can rig up a little photo shoot for Beer Turkey like we did last year.


Please, please, please; it's one of the most looked forward to exports from north of the 48th....



TBerk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what I did this weekend.....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

All this talk of Audi Foxes means I have to pop up a few pics of a wild project that is going on in my area. 

Take a 77 Audi fox: 









Slice 10" out of it to make the wheelbase match the Sport Quattro: 









Modify and fit a rear Quattro subframe and diff: 









Flares: 









Make room for a turbocharged 20v Audi I-5: 










Should be one hell of a car when it's done. I still have yet to lay eyes on it though I have met the builder once. 

Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i want an audi fox coupe so bad!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mr lee said:


> i want an audi fox coupe so bad!!


 x2:laugh: 

that looks like one hell of a project!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

mr lee said:


> i want an audi fox coupe so bad!!


 


Oregon CL turns up some pretty regularly I have found. 


:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mr lee said:


> what I did this weekend.....


 What a pain in the balls!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> What a pain in the balls!


 It is fun to hear the technicians here at the Mo whine and complain whenever they have to work on a B6S4... grunts and groans and the occaisional "MF" or "GD", "SoB". You folks get the point I'm sure... :laugh: I'd love to see when an R8 with some mileage needs work.... ACK! Talk about shoe-horned in there. 

Great engine for that chassis (B6) imho. :heart: 

opcorn: can't wait for pt2


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> All this talk of Audi Foxes means I have to pop up a few pics of a wild project that is going on in my area... Should be one hell of a car when it's done. I still have yet to lay eyes on it though I have met the builder once. Brendan


Heh, Jonathan knows his Odd-School cars and I expect this one to be awesome when he finally finishes it.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Bee said:


> It is fun to hear the technicians here at the Mo whine and complain whenever they have to work on a B6S4... grunts and groans and the occaisional "MF" or "GD", "SoB". You folks get the point I'm sure... :laugh: I'd love to see when an R8 with some mileage needs work.... ACK! Talk about shoe-horned in there.
> 
> Great engine for that chassis (B6) imho. :heart:
> 
> opcorn: can't wait for pt2


 :thumbup: had a buddy that used to get a decent amount of r8 work. the good part was that he always got to put some miles on them after working on them. sometime "verify the repair" can be good fun. 

love me some b6s4's tho


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> What a pain in the balls!


 fun stuff for sure. it really wasn't all that difficult, just time consuming and tedious. we made great progress for the time we put in.... now i'm just waiting for parts to arrive. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


 :wave: back! :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> God damnit!  You go all around the world, and when you come to my town, I'm out of town! :what: I'm gonna be in Colorado/California from October 30-Nov19th


 It won't be the same without you there Timob, but enjoy Bonelli, a fun GTG. Should take my friends to enjoy Raul's cooking while we're there, let them taste Good food for a change. 

Usually if I'm somewhere I barely get a chance to see anyone, work 10-12 hrs a day and have just enough time to eat and sleep before doing it all over again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> nom ahi!
> 
> not on slicks just street tires. rember its an 1/8th mile too but wasnt too bad.


 That's a great time! And I knew it was in the 1/8th


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks I had lot of fun. I pulled the passenger seat to lose some weight and the rear bumper. Dont worry its goin back on.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

decided that since the rainy season is starting, I need to get to work getting the Scirocco back into the garage. Starting the whole project off with some new shelving, and a little painting.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> decided that since the rainy season is starting, I need to get to work getting the Scirocco back into the garage. Starting the whole project off with some new shelving, and a little painting.


 Good news! Glad to see the '76 where it belongs. In other news the '55 is now in storage and my Scirocco will be my winter beater...again. :banghead: 

So if anyone sees a VW for around $500 that wouldn't take too much work to put on the road, let me know!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good news! Glad to see the '76 where it belongs. In other news the '55 is now in storage and my Scirocco will be my winter beater...again. :banghead:
> 
> So if anyone sees a VW for around $500 that wouldn't take too much work to put on the road, let me know!


Hon, I bought my current Fox wagon for $500. I've since put about 25,000 miles on it, driving 65-75 miles a day. I did have to put a used transmission in it ($100 from a local guy, and I paid my mechanic to put it in 'cause I was too busy) but also got a 5 speed upgrade in the bargain. 

I'd wager you can find a good one for similar money. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey guy, just in case anyone's up for it. On Oct 15th we're having a Scirocco cruise up here in Ontario. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Sorry, there was fail on part of the girls of Wrong Season Racing this time, just me and Ursula. You can imagine Ursula in a bikini if you like - she's cute, blonde and well endowed.  But it was pretty cold/rainy.





TBerk said:


> I tend to gravitate towards shaply and well endowed lower limbs, but in this particular case...
> 
> Ahem.  That [_cold/ rainy_] can be a contributing factor towards gender relations in the affirmative manner. (Add demonstrative to that...)
> 
> Please, please, please; it's one of the most looked forward to exports from north of the 48th...





punchbug said:


> :wave: back! :laugh:


 I'm with TBerk on this one. 

So... "back!", where the hell are the Ursula in a bikini pics? Not saying saying that I need pics to "imagine Ursula in a bikini", but it would sure as hell be helpful to have pics TO BEGIN WITH to "imagine Ursula". 

[auf Deutsch, "Ursula" becomes "Uschi" as a nickname; met one of those long long ago. It's a good memory] 

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Hey guy, just in case anyone's up for it. On Oct 15th we're having a Scirocco cruise up here in Ontario. PM me if you want more details.


 Hmmmmmmmm.............................


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


 R8s :heart:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

kerensky said:


> Hon, I bought my current Fox wagon for $500. I've since put about 25,000 miles on it, driving 65-75 miles a day. I did have to put a used transmission in it ($100 from a local guy, and I paid my mechanic to put it in 'cause I was too busy) but also got a 5 speed upgrade in the bargain.
> 
> I'd wager you can find a good one for similar money. :thumbup:


 That's true, here I am looking at overpriced A1 and A2 chassis cars...I should just get a Fox! Excellent idea! I'd much rather drive a Fox than a Mk3 Jetta.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well folks, this is gonna seem odd coming from a Canadian, but mourn with me the loss of Friendly's. Fribbles and Happy Ending sundaes have been part of my summers for (gets out the abacus...) hmm, I want to say fifty years? Now where will I go for those lunches consisting solely of a big disgusting sundae? (front runners are Four Seas and Ben and Jerry's....nom nom nom) 

In other news, after a month and a half of chasing paperwork, I am once again looking for a plane. I just couldn't get an inspection done on that pretty maroon one. But I sure learned a lot. Not quite as easy as bringing a Scirocco across the border, let's say that..... The seller was losing ptience with me, so I cut it off since it would be at least another month of inspections. Minimum. 

I'll post up pictures of my ongoing greenhouse construction project, it's down to the interior finish at this point. Looks like I got a good patch of weather to put some stain on the outside of it too. Klaus is happy to help, he brought home some nice 8' long lumber for me yesterday. What great little cars these are! :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

You have lumber for your greenhouse? Just BUILD a plane!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> You have lumber for your greenhouse? Just BUILD a plane!


 LOL, I would be lucky to feed ONE of those eight engines. "How much fuel would you like?" "Oh, just fill it." "Sorry, we don't usualy carry THAT much fuel here, try O'Hare, they might have enough....":laugh: I bet few places carry that much Avgas. 

Okay, edit. That thing has 224 cylinders, likely with two plugs each. Just changing the plugs would require a pickup truck to haul out the old ones! How in the HELL would you diagnose a misfire? And I dont even WANT to think of the oil slick that would drizzle out of it.....yeah, that woud be a great way to do Oshkosh. Not thinking the seaplane base would be ready for something quite THAT huge....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well folks, this is gonna seem odd coming from a Canadian, but mourn with me the loss of Friendly's. Fribbles and Happy Ending sundaes have been part of my summers for (gets out the abacus...) hmm, I want to say fifty years? Now where will I go for those lunches consisting solely of a big disgusting sundae? (front runners are Four Seas and Ben and Jerry's....nom nom nom)


 Fear not, Cathy! Only 63 stores were closed. There are still 424 of them open and operating! 

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/food/story/2011-10-05/friendlys-files-bankruptcy/50665892/1 



punchbug said:


> In other news, after a month and a half of chasing paperwork, I am once again looking for a plane. I just couldn't get an inspection done on that pretty maroon one. But I sure learned a lot. Not quite as easy as bringing a Scirocco across the border, let's say that..... The seller was losing ptience with me, so I cut it off since it would be at least another month of inspections. Minimum.


 If it makes you feel any better, Cathy, Erin and I just terminated our *SECOND* agreement of sale on a house in *FIVE* months. This time it was about $75K of structural remediation and replacement that killed the deal. I mean, what does it take to buy a friggin' house these days? We have the money, we have the credit, we have the desire and yet, NO GO. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Cathy, Erin and I just terminated our *SECOND* agreement of sale on a house in *FIVE* months. This time it was about $75K of structural remediation and replacement that killed the deal. I mean, what does it take to buy a friggin' house these days? We have the money, we have the credit, we have the desire and yet, NO GO.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 Growl. If it makes you feel any better, it seems nigh impossible to sell a house these days as well. Laura has been trying to sell her house for about 25k less than it's worth, (it was appraised at 60k) so it's an already very affordable house that is now a damn near steal. Been on the market for 2 and a half years now. Finally someone put an offer on it, waiting for the bank to approve but they are putting up resistance. :banghead: How hard is it for them to decide: Option 1, we continue to not pay the mortgage payment while the house sits empty; or Option 2, allow someone with good credit to buy the house, live in it, and pay the mortgage payment. :screwy: 

Hope you get some good luck soon. We are trying to find another place to rent and it's proving to be a right pain in the ass. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I heard back from the seller of the plane, and it seems that all of a sudden he may be more patient. I really need an independent IA to go look at this thing with a fine toothed comb. OTOH it's likely worth the asking price as parts. Nothing with biggish price tag is moving these days, but I will continue to err on the side of caution. Okay, gotta take advantage of this nice weather. Stain needs application, weeds need to die before they get frosted. And I may just have a beer..... 

EDIT: Dead plants walking, err, translocating. I hope....now for some beer and some stain. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cathy finding an IA to look at this Aircoupe isn't a problem. 

The problem is to get the current owner to get the propeller approved and entered in the log books.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> Cathy finding an IA to look at this Aircoupe isn't a problem.
> 
> The problem is to get the current owner to get the propeller approved and entered in the log books.


 I can see that being a sticking point as it's not a simple logbook entry. Is this an approved model prop for the airplane? If so, fine, that's a logbook entry. If not.... that's likely an STC and you'd be far better money-wise to buy an approved prop for the airplane. So you could use that as a negotiation point.... 

Did Brad get in touch with you? He was talking about just getting in the Grumman and flying over there and doing the pre-buy himself. Call him asap.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, getting an IA who knows coupes and will go to the plane IS a problem. And I would call Brad if I had his number. As for the prop, I can discuss with Brad, but what's on it is the best match for the engine by all accounts, but not what's in the STC for the engine swap. So it's not a simple log entry, but that's what's currently in the log. But there are workarounds (replace or repitch). And we should likely take this to email/PM since I'm sure it isn't interesting to anyone but me, and there are lots of little annoying details and questions. And probably 65 years worth of hidden surprises yet to be uncovered. 

In other news, it was a beautiful day and I went for a nice romp in my Klausie, he's such a good boy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> In other news, it was a beautiful day and I went for a nice romp in my Klausie, he's such a good boy.


 Must be a good day for driving green Mk1s! And I still have my drive home to look forward to - one reason I took the green bean in on the day I was working late. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

My evil red one got rain duty today. I need to get another car/truck...I hate subjecting the toy to the weather. 

...in other news, RIP Steve Jobs. :beer:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh how I love you guys!! It tends to be so much more peaceful in here than other places. Currently have a local forums in a heated debate over a few former and current members. Kinda like children vs. adults kinda thing... 

DAMN, I miss the list.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Oh how I love you guys *and hot chicks*!! It tends to be so much more peaceful in here than other places. Currently have a local forums in a heated debate over a few former and current members. Kinda like children vs. adults kinda thing...
> 
> DAMN, I miss the list.


 Fixed. 

You obviously haven't walked around this neighbourhood.... but life is bland without a scrap or two I guess. And the list of yore had its share of heated discussions. For example, which is better, slotted or grooved rotors? Or the ever popular 8 vs 16V debate. But yeah, it is peaceful. And Steve Jobs, damn, gotta come here for the current events I guess. He sure contributed to modern lifestyles eh?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Oh how I love you guys!! It tends to be so much more peaceful in here than other places. Currently have a local forums in a heated debate over a few former and current members. Kinda like children vs. adults kinda thing...
> 
> DAMN, I miss the list.


 Careful, I will defend a good cause TO THE DEATH if it involves injustice or our military.

...but I like the way you think.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And we should likely take this to email/PM since I'm sure it isn't interesting to anyone but me, and there are lots of little annoying details and questions.


 E-mail sent. I'll be at work 'til at least 1:30 a.m. and possibly 'til 4:00.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

veetarded said:


> ...in other news, RIP Steve Jobs. :beer:


 Got that right. :beer:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

veetarded said:


> ...in other news, RIP Steve Jobs. :beer:


 I'm impressed with myself to even know who he is lol. I was reading an article on him yesterday by the New York Times and he said that one of the two or three most important things that he did in his life was use LSD.  Don't tell Brian that... lol 

How have you all been? Facebook is nice but I kind of miss you guys around here!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> My evil red one got rain duty today. I need to get another car/truck...I hate subjecting the toy to the weather.


 I thought it didn't rain there  

Have been driving the 'toy' for about a month now steadily...and in the rain :thumbdown:. The clutch on my daily is finally getting done this week (with UUC ss kit) so I can give Butch a rest. 

daily driving the rocc has been quite fun/annoying/fun/risky/fun. :thumbup: 

How is the new clutch Wil. ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> I'm impressed with myself to even know who he is lol. I was reading an article on him yesterday by the New York Times and he said that one of the two or three most important things that he did in his life was use LSD.  Don't tell Brian that... lol
> 
> How have you all been? Facebook is nice but I kind of miss you guys around here!


 
Well, that man's inventions have sure touched every one of our lives. Ever use a mouse? An iPod? 

And I miss you too, though I see you on Facebook I seldom respond on there. You will always be the Princess Green and maker of nom-nommy cookies. How's work going? I decided it interferes too much with my hobbies so I dont do it any more.....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> ...And we should likely take this to email/PM since I'm sure it isn't interesting to anyone but me...


I dunno, Cathy, I always find the aero discussions at least marginally interesting. 

Can't recall if I've ever brought this photo into this thread before, so forgive me if I've simply forgotten. I did use the search feature (such as it is)...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> I dunno, Cathy, I always find the aero discussions at least marginally interesting.
> 
> Can't recall if I've ever brought this photo into this thread before, so forgive me if I've simply forgotten. I did use the search feature (such as it is)...


 I dunno. I mean I've seen silly body kits on Sciroccos before, but was that a MkI or MkII to begin with?  
And I'm glad someone finds the discussions interesting, I'm getting a bit tired of them...OTOH, I'm getting broke from renting..not that ownership will be any cheaper, but it will be closer. My flying club is an hour away) At any rate, it's more interesting than hearing about my success at colour matching deck stain. And today was a great day to drive a convertible. It seems to be able to carry 8' long pieces of lumber just as well as my green car, and it's pretty easy to load it up! Don't even have to unlatch anything. :thumbup: Alright, cofee break's over. Gotta get the deck/greenhouse area cleared up before Beer Turkey on the weekend. :beer: Shooting needs to happen out there, YEEHAW. Might even be nice enough for a game of Bocce....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I enjoy aviation posts in this thread


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> I enjoy aviation posts in this thread


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Rest in peace Mr. Jobs. 

I met him once, smack in the middle of Levi Strauss & Co plaza (He was talking up the Next computer company and all that that implies...). 

Lest we forget, in the eulogising of the next days and weeks ahead, there was another guy who had a lot to do with the success that Apple has become;












Steve is dead, long live Steve!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nobody beats the Woz?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@Amber: Pick up your iPhone. 

@Mike: I LOVE the "new" trans, 2nd through 4th is awesome. Every time. 

@Berk and Cathy: Why are you not on g+?  F*ck a mailing list lol.

Hi Joe! You are correct about the Woz.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I miss Steve Jobs already  

When I really think about it, I wouldn't be _employed_ if it weren't for this man's work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> @Amber: Pick up your iPhone.
> 
> @Mike: I LOVE the "new" trans, 2nd through 4th is awesome. Every time.
> 
> ...


 Umm, because I had to look it up to see what it was???? Hell, I can barely Facebook. :what: 

LOL, watching the provincial election coverage. Liberals are leading with *53* ridings, they need 54 for a majority. But the real entertainment is listening to "politician speak". For example," Will you form a coalition with the NDP?" (asking a Progressive Conservative.....) The half hour of blither that equates to "Hell, no" is hilarious!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't get me started on politics please. :laugh:

Sign up on g+ or shoot me your email if you want/need an invite. That goes for all of you as well.

[email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

kerensky said:


> I dunno, Cathy, I always find the aero discussions at least marginally interesting.
> 
> Can't recall if I've ever brought this photo into this thread before, so forgive me if I've simply forgotten. I did use the search feature (such as it is)...


 Wow, that's a rare, odd bird. A Cirrus VK30 IIRC


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Putting the CQ up for sale.  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...inster-CQ-rare-color!&p=73900698#post73900698 

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Enjoying the first of 10 days off from work! :thumbup:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> Wow, that's a rare, odd bird. A Cirrus VK30 IIRC


Hmm, no ceegar on that one. I had to do quite a bit of digging when I first took that shot about three years ago. It's a Lear Fan 2100 prototype. Two of the three built are on display in museums. This one is sitting in a fenced area at the FAA's Mike Monroney Center here in OKC. Or at least it was when I took this pic. 

I think the same genetic abnormalities that make me wanna save old Sciroccos, Foxes, and 914s make me wanna get my paws on this old thing. But barring a visit from the Lottery Fairy, I don't see it happening...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> I miss Steve Jobs already
> 
> When I really think about it, I would be _employed_ if it weren't for this man's work.


 I'm assuming you mean, "I would be unemployed" or "I wouldn't be employed," right?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hang on Joe! We're with you! 

http://www.montrealgazette.com/cars/versions+Golf+Jetta+Audi+recalled/5518852/story.html


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Hang on Joe! We're with you!
> 
> http://www.montrealgazette.com/cars/versions+Golf+Jetta+Audi+recalled/5518852/story.html


 Yeah, I saw that. Bummer is that the recall doesn't go into effect until November, but I'm due for my 20K service now. So, that means two dealer visits in two months. :thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Maybe if they weren't so worried about changing the body style every year, problems of this nature wouldn't be so bad :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

eh, everyone has recalls anymore. chrysler group vehicles have everything from software updates, to chaffed brake tubes, airbag sensors and hvac drains that leak on srs modules. most of them are so very proactive that we dont really see all that many failures caused by the parts in question. even if the specified inspection condemns a part it usually is well before it has the chance to cause a safety issue. tho there is one for tie-rod ends on ram trucks for which i have seen a couple of vehicles towed in. 


manufacturers have mostly learned that if they catch these things in the early stages, they can remedy the issue before it becomes an actual liability.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Konomi said:


> I was reading an article on him yesterday by the New York Times and he said that one of the two or three most important things that he did in his life was use LSD.  Don't tell Brian that... lol


 :sly:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Nataku said:


> :sly:


 I think he caught on... 

oh, for those on G+ I'll get in my roccocrossing email and set that up on G+ too. otherwise, if you have my name email feel free to add me. PM me if you need either email.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Rhett no?

I am william cowans over there.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Rhett no?
> 
> I am william cowans over there.


 rhettfarnum and roccocrossing are both ME! 

rhett will be mostly my regular life stuffs and rocco will be the car stuff, for the most part... But we know how us car people get.:what:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm assuming you mean, "I would be unemployed" or "I wouldn't be employed," right?


 One day, I'll learn how to proofread my posts :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

kerensky said:


> Hmm, no ceegar on that one. I had to do quite a bit of digging when I first took that shot about three years ago. It's a Lear Fan 2100 prototype.


 Awright, mark the date down in history - I actually got one wrong. **hangs head in shame.**


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Awright, mark the date down in history - I actually got one wrong. **hangs head in shame.**


 And then you spelled "alright" wrong! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Awright, mark the date down in history - I actually got one wrong. **hangs head in shame.**


 No kidding, mark this day. Jane's missed one?? This is unprecedented! 

In other "Aviation Firsts", I offer this: 










What a glorious way to spend the afternoon, doors off, feet busy!:thumbup: 

Mind you, I caught hell when I got home since Denny had to supervise Beer Turkey day activities for longer than I'd planned. :laugh: And of course there was Scirocco driving, with the bugs in my teeth and wind in my hair. A 16V sings such a sweet sweet song when you wind it out! 

Here's a few from the dinner: 



















Happy turkey day to all the Canucks!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My Queen, yon regal attire becomes ye.


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> My Queen, yon regal attire becomes ye.
> 
> 
> TBerk


 Ah, but the picture does not show the neon coloured VWs all over that tie! Beer Turkey used to be all about the ties, but hats are the rage now too. 

Or by regal attire, did you mean the Taylorcraft? Yeah I look good in it too.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

that Taylorcraft looks Great


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Al Davis 1929-2011*

Who the frack is Al Davis? He's kind of like George Steinbrenner's Evil-er Twin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Davis

http://www.insidebayarea.com/raiders/ci_19071834

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/article?f=/g/a/2011/10/08/aldavis.DTL&object=

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Oakland_Raiders


Time for some new Glory Days....


TBerk
1st Steve, then Al, who's the Third?

PS- Looks like the Raiders have won one for the Gipper; 
25-20 over the Texans, @ Houston. RIP Al.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'm in countdown mode.
T minus 5 days, 9 hours, and 15 minutes until I'm on a plane. Hawaii, here I come!  

And, a certain ring has been promised to be in my posession before that time, too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I'm in countdown mode.
> T minus 5 days, 9 hours, and 15 minutes until I'm on a plane. Hawaii, here I come!
> 
> And, a certain ring has been promised to be in my posession before that time, too.


And what sot of ring would that be? And Hawaii?

Awesome! Enjoy it eh?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I know I've mentioned the Hawaii trip before, Cathy. I'm sure of it! 

((shuffles feet))
engagement ring....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> No kidding, mark this day. Jane's missed one?? This is unprecedented!
> 
> In other "Aviation Firsts", I offer this:
> 
> ...


Getting a little tailwheeling were we? Agreed, a great way to spend an afternoon. (or morning, or evening....)

You would have approved of Saturday's mission. You know Andy's brother Pete has his own strip on his farm about 20 miles northwest of Moraine, right? Imagine the look on his face when he looked up from the lawn mower and saw not one or two but SEVEN airplanes fly over, each one spewing forth a roll or two of toilet paper! A couple of the streamers ended up close to the house, a few more landed elsewhere on the property or even the neighbor's.... but accuracy wasn't really the point. :laugh: I forgot the camera but his wife Kelli did send me a few pics of the group after we all landed.... will try and post in the morning.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Who the frack is Al Davis?


Luke's father [albeit, that might be a Colorado perspective].


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey there everyone. I am sorry to do this but I am about to post some graffic and gruesome photos so prepare to cover your eyes if necessary or have a barf bag close by. 

---This is what happens whens when a Scirocco and a Subaru meet at 40mph---

This is where the Forester hit



















Here is where the innocent fire hydrant meet up with the Scirocco



















Other random carnage





































This was the 80S I was working on. The purchaser of the car had it for about 2 months until a senior citizen pulled out and T boned him.  He walked away with minor injuries and is safe. Damn strong cars.

On the bright side his insurance paid him more that what I sold it to him and the buy back on the car was $27.

Upon getting it back to my house I had to see if the engine was still working and it fired right up :thumbup: Pretty amazing the ail pan only had some scrapes and the coolant system was still intact. We managed to pull the seats, engine+tranny, front brakes+suspension, grill today.










Lot more work ahead so I will be needing a lot of theses :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dang... ^^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Good Morning!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

cuppie said:


> I know I've mentioned the Hawaii trip before, Cathy. I'm sure of it!
> 
> ((shuffles feet))
> engagement ring....


WOOT! Congrats, a bit early I know, but still.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

damn thats some sad pics  glad hes alright though. this forum is slow the past few weeks. guess ill go take oics of the rocco shes got new suspension under her yay


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Wondering if you guys could give me advice.

Removed my CIS lines this weekend because I'm running carbs.
I've been reading it says that I do not need to run a return line, and to plug it. However, I don't know where I should plug it? The top of the fuel sender? At the bottom of the fuel filter along the tank?
Also, where can I purchase steel braided lines? Jegs? I'm having a hard time finding the line? Besides pre-fabbed stuff, 

Also does anyone know the size of the hose going to the brake booster for the vacuum lines? I'll need to make a new Vac hose to the carbs, but I don't know the size.

Same with the crankcase breather setup, what size fitting or where to get it... to get on the block? 
Thanks


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Originally Posted by *TBerk*  
Who the frack is Al Davis?




Eistreiber said:


> Luke's father [albeit, that might be a Colorado perspective].


*“Darth Vader is a punk compared to Al Davis.” — Hunter S. Thompson*
http://russbengtson.tumblr.com/post/11183575888/darth-vader-is-a-punk-compared-to-al-davis 











PS-

Gordy- Daaaaauuuummm....
Cuppie- "Break somebody's leg..."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I know I've mentioned the Hawaii trip before, Cathy. I'm sure of it!
> 
> ((shuffles feet))
> engagement ring....



I knew you were going to Hawaii but hadn't congratulated you on that, that's all. And a ring eh? THAT should work out real well in Hawaii!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That it should.

Now, Katie and I have talked about this quite a bit - to the point that the only surprise will be _when_ I do it there. But, still....

Still looking forward to the trip, and to things that happen there. 

4 days, 11 hours to go....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Who the frack is Al Davis?



In Colorado he was often referred to as "Darth Raider".

:laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Good Morning!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

:wave:

Hi all!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I feel unloved.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

prom king said:


> Also, where can I purchase steel braided lines? Jegs? I'm having a hard time finding the line? Besides pre-fabbed stuff.


Summit, Jegs. They all have it, just google search it because both there sites aren't real user friendly when searching words.

Most are sold in 3ft, 10ft, 15ft, 20ft.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-230620/

As for the vacuum line, best probably searching some build threads in the CARB Threads. 
They are loaded with great information.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

it the tools for fabbing the braided cable are like most specialty tools (as i suspect they are) dont get the cheap ones. a poor quality tool will cost you more in time and wasted material than you would have paid for good tools. 

i have found this especially true with cutting/crimping kinds of tools.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

... so what goes on in this thread now?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Anything & Everything . . . its basically a chit chat thread.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

prom king said:


> I feel unloved.



hey get in back of the line:facepalm:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

brok3n said:


> ... so what goes on in this thread now?


ROyal Oak ah???

Have I seen you? Do I know you in MIVE?

el t


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> ROyal Oak ah???
> 
> Have I seen you? Do I know you in MIVE?
> 
> el t


I'm a lurker on both sites, so you probably don't know me. I was actually at chilifest this past weekend though, if you were there I rode the green kawi 636. I was there with my friend who had the 76 gold turdscirocco.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

brok3n said:


> I'm a lurker on both sites, so you probably don't know me. I was actually at chilifest this past weekend though, if you were there I rode the green kawi 636. I was there with my friend who had the 76 gold turdscirocco.


Nope i was not, I have been disconnected lately, making beer and the like :beer:


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Nope i was not, I have been disconnected lately, making beer and the like :beer:


Oooh. I make beer too.  Although, my latest venture didn't ferment properly and as it was at the same said friends house and he works 7 days a week it was neglected. Not sure if the wort is any good anymore, but I'd guess probably not.

Oh well.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

brok3n said:


> Oooh. I make beer too.  Although, my latest venture didn't ferment properly and as it was at the same said friends house and he works 7 days a week it was neglected. Not sure if the wort is any good anymore, but I'd guess probably not.
> 
> Oh well.


sent you PM:beer::thumbup:


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> sent you PM:beer::thumbup:


Got it.  I will reply once I get back to my desk, haha.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

You're at Royal Oak? Isn't that somewhat... wet? 



brok3n said:


> Oooh. I make beer too.


Being new here, you're excused for not knowing that, when one 'owns' a page of this thread by having the top post on the page, then one is obligated to provide a picture, preferably of whatever one is discussing at the time. 

And don't mind me. For some odd reason, I think I'm funny. Strange that very few people seem to agree with me...


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

kerensky said:


> You're at Royal Oak? Isn't that somewhat... wet?
> 
> Being new here, you're excused for not knowing that, when one 'owns' a page of this thread by having the top post on the page, then one is obligated to provide a picture, preferably of whatever one is discussing at the time.
> 
> And don't mind me. For some odd reason, I think I'm funny. Strange that very few people seem to agree with me...


I'm mobile atm, i will correct this when I get back. Hehe. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

kerensky said:


> You're at Royal Oak? Isn't that somewhat... wet?




lol:laugh: i see what you did there...


guessing its not quite the same thing...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Nope i was not, I have been disconnected lately, making beer and the like :beer:


I still love ya elT. And I think we all start to feel disconnected when the cool car season winds down. And you in the no-salt zones, shhhhh....we are heading into winter moping mode up here. 

As for what happens here, a lot of yammering on about whatever. So it's all good. 

@ydrogs, I didn't comment on that carnage because I couldn't form the words. That's really horrible. Looks like it was a great little car too, it certainly didn't deserve to go like that. :thumbdown:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I don't get it.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

fixxed.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here for my weekly trolling. 
Here's an S6 V10 on ITB's


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

brok3n said:


>



beers.............


:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Speaking of beer!*

Some of you may recall back in the summer of 2009, Mtl-Marc and I had a little competition of who could get their non-running old motorcycle running for their first ride of the summer, before the other one. Mine, being a Honda (albeit, a 33 year-old POS Honda) won and I took my oil-spraying first ride. When Marc came down to Toronto for TDN, he gave me this bottle of beer:










That bottle ended up in the bar fridge in my parent's basement and was forgotten about. But after a long workday today (which did involve me quitting my job :sly, I finally popped the cork. :thumbup:

Thanks for the amazing bottle of "aged" brew, Metal Mark :heart:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Congrats (?) on quitting your job. 

Wanna become a videographer at one of our brands? :beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wanna become a videographer at one of our brands? :beer:


Yup  Unfortunately the new employers wouldn't appreciate that, I think.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Yup  Unfortunately the new employers wouldn't appreciate that, I think.


Nice. Congrats, brother! :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Here for my weekly trolling.
> Here's an S6 V10 on ITB's



whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaat...


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

what's a festiva???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> *Speaking of beer!*
> 
> Some of you may recall back in the summer of 2009, Mtl-Marc and I had a little competition of who could get their non-running old motorcycle running for their first ride of the summer, before the other one. Mine, being a Honda (albeit, a 33 year-old POS Honda) won and I took my oil-spraying first ride. When Marc came down to Toronto for TDN, he gave me this bottle of beer:
> 
> ...


I have a bottle of that which was reserved for when I finished my license, but the opportunity to drink it with friends never materialized. I came close once, but ended up taking too long picking glass out of someone's windshield gasket. So I am now saving it for a hangar warming party. Do I have a hangar or anything to put in it yet? That would be no. But that beer provides incentive. :thumbup: I've had it before, and it's nomnommy. God Bless the Brewers of Quebec!:beer:

Anyway, I spent yesterday putting a coat of spar varnish on my greenhouse. It was a rare window of opportunity with his mild weather so late. I need a few more hunks of casing and a coat of paint on the skylight enclosures and it's pretty well ready to move plants into. Still have to sort out aux. heating tho. The forced air will be okay till it gets real cold. I'll post pics when I get all the construction gear out of there.

And I'm still putting my tentacles into every crevice I can think of to find a plane. The one I was working at has reached a standstill, not sure what is going to happen with it. 

Sciroccos. Yup, still got 'em, still drive them, still love the hell out of them. Never ever fails to put a big smile on my face, STILL, after more than ten years. Depressed that winter is around the bend, and they will have to sleep.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

happy humpday.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

brok3n said:


> what's a festiva???


only one of the best cars to ever come out of korea screwy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Just got a call from the lawyer's office-our loan closing date is Friday morning! :thumbup: Now I have to build us a house. I'm going to be very busy for a while, but it will be worth it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Awesome news John, congratulations on getting a loan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just got a call from the lawyer's office-our loan closing date is Friday morning! :thumbup: Now I have to build us a house. I'm going to be very busy for a while, but it will be worth it.


Congratulations, John! You seem to apparently be having the opposite problem we have. You had a property but no loan. We're approved for a loan, but can't find a good house!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Congrats John and good luck Joe. 

I was lucky enough to get both a few months ago. And last weekend I tore down part of a ceiling and the floor out of our porch. YIKES!! Now I need to get both DONE this weekend. BLAH.:banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just got a call from the lawyer's office-our loan closing date is Friday morning! :thumbup: Now I have to build us a house. *I'm going to be very busy for a while*, but it will be worth it.


Understatement of the year, that! And congrats, enjoy the chaos.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The only thing I have to bring to closing is a "Builders Risk Policy" naming my credit union as lien holder. No problem. So today we call our insurance and it's $500, paid up front and is good for a year! It does NOT get rolled over or credited into the homeowners once it's built. C*cks*ckers! That's how they get you! Oh well. I need to have and certainly won't not build because of it.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@John: Have fun with it man, my lab-mate (rat)built a dope house on the water at Canyon Lake playing GC...if he can do it so can you. :thumbup: :thumbup:

@Joe: Hang in there bud, you will get lucky with patience. Trust that.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

punchbug said:


> And I miss you too, though I see you on Facebook I seldom respond on there. You will always be the Princess Green and maker of nom-nommy cookies. How's work going? I decided it interferes too much with my hobbies so I dont do it any more.....


Work is GREAT! To whoever doesn't know...I got a FULL TIME hygienist job about 8 months ago, and my patients ROCK! I love it! It's nice going to work every day and not hating your job!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Konomi said:


> Work is GREAT! To whoever doesn't know...I got a FULL TIME hygienist job about 8 months ago, and my patients ROCK! I love it! It's nice going to work every day and not hating your job!


That's awesome Amber!

I'm at a crossroads myself. Looking for either a better-paying job, or a second job to boost the income level a bit.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Konomi said:


> Work is GREAT! To whoever doesn't know...I got a FULL TIME hygienist job about 8 months ago, and my patients ROCK! I love it! It's nice going to work every day and not hating your job!


You are very lucky to have found something you love. Hopefully you will always feel that way too.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


C'mon Brian - stick around and do more than wave 'eh???


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm here, just so slow around these neck of the woods lately.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mmmm, beeeeerrr...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Very much work. Not much time! But work is good. 

Glenside is doing well. Now we're the number one Advance Auto store east of the Mississippi in our customer satisfaction survey score.

I also helped with the putting-together of a new store in Frazer, PA. It looks great full of all the new stuff! They were still painting the building when we were filling the store with the first trucks full of parts.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Very cool Timbo, can you come fix the store in my town :laugh:


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

yawn.

:facepalm:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDulhduiDQw&feature=share

my Sciroccos theme song


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

prom king said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDulhduiDQw&feature=share
> 
> my Sciroccos theme song


I hate you so much right now.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm the teen boom boom doll...

Just take a picture baby,
NO NEED for starin
ya know that you want too...

O 
M
G She looks good... you know you wish you could


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

prom king said:


> I'm the teen boom boom doll...
> 
> Just take a picture baby,
> NO NEED for starin
> ...


I can't believe she wore those jeans like me.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

prom king said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDulhduiDQw&feature=share
> 
> my Sciroccos theme song


:screwy:

30 seconds into that I was completely confused. I must be getting old.

Brendan


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

brok3n said:


> I can't believe she wore those jeans like me.


If this was Facebook. I would have liked that 10 times


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

prom king said:


> If this was Facebook. I would have liked that 10 times


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Baby triggy got a new black berry


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

prom king said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDulhduiDQw&feature=share
> 
> my Sciroccos theme song


What the hell did I just watch....


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

prom king said:


> Baby triggy got a new black berry


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Tim-o-B,


You guys going to paint a map of the lower 48 on the side of the Parts Truck to keep track of which ones are left to visit?


TBerk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

prom king said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDulhduiDQw&feature=share
> 
> my Sciroccos theme song



OK, 

10% in and I'm still suffering from 'cant turn away from a train wreck' syndrome,

1/3 of the way through watching it and my 'little kids shouldn't try and be voluptuous' knee-jerk kicks me out of the paralysis and into "WTH!, Fred Flintstone-mutters-under-his-breath" mode. 










I want to talk to those girl's parents.

I want to ask them one question...













> [_to man in restaurant_]
> *Jake*: [_fakes accent_] How much for the little girl? How much for the women?
> *Father*: What?
> *Jake*: Your women. I want to buy your women. The little girl, your daughters... sell them to me. Sell me your children!


Appended:
the Reaction Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9yaBybqnGg


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> *Speaking of beer!*
> 
> Some of you may recall back in the summer of 2009, Mtl-Marc and I had a little competition of who could get their non-running old motorcycle running for their first ride of the summer, before the other one. Mine, being a Honda (albeit, a 33 year-old POS Honda) won and I took my oil-spraying first ride. When Marc came down to Toronto for TDN, he gave me this bottle of beer:
> 
> ...



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Is the bike still running? :what:


OTOH, They started selling this beer last month, and I'M hooked on it... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> OK,
> 
> 10% in and I'm still suffering from 'cant turn away from a train wreck' syndrome,
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

Latenightpost 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It is now October 14th. There are leaves on the ground here. It's getting closer to the time where my snowthrower will switch places with my lawnmower in the garage, and my 'rocco will sleep for the winter.  And I will be dailying the ugly little Escort.   

But, it's also 31 hours and 20 minutes (yep - I'm in that phase now!) until I'll be getting on a plane...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> But, it's also 31 hours and 20 minutes (yep - I'm in that phase now!) until I'll be getting on a plane...


:thumbup: Hawaii


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Hawaii


Make sure you double check the time on your ticket! My daughter had a trip booked to Scotland a few years back, and she kept telling me she departed at 8pm. At some point during her last minute packing, I happened across the departure time, which was 1800.  Holy crap did we haul ass, and of course it was such horrible winter weather that they were only sending the international flights out, domestic was cancelled. I've NEVER been so scared in a car, hubby was driving. And my daughte knows better, she's grown up with a 24 hour clock in my car. She made teh flight, just, probably due to de-icing holding it up a bit.

IN other news, my back is killing me...I put in 200 fall bulbs yesterday. Go plant some for me, you'll be glad you did come spingtime....it'll give you a nice backdrop for Scirocco pictures!










And the last of the trim is on my greenhouse, so I have a few interior fixtures to attach today (like the rods for hanging baskets) and then I can move plants in. SO happy it's done before frost.

We've got our fall foliage cruise on Saturday and I still need to clean up the other two for a car show on Sunday. Should be a good "3 Scirocco" weekend, but there is rain in the forecast. :thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Does anyone know where to get a new E-Brake Warning Light Switch?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Hawaii


 Giggity!
23 hours and 50 minutes.... 

@ Cathy: 
Triple-checked. Says 07:45am on my itinerary.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/STUN...rs_Trucks&hash=item35b5bd2d0f#ht_24084wt_1165


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

lost second gear today on my way to work, guess the car will go into hybernation ahead of schedule this year. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh man sorry to hear Roj.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a new E-Brake Warning Light Switch?


I checked some of the usual and not so usual places and found nothing. Odd. I remember seeing some in recent years too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a new E-Brake Warning Light Switch?


Are they not the same as door jamb (dome light) switches? They look the same to me.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Are they not the same as door jamb (dome light) switches? They look the same to me.


same style but ebrake one's are much shorter


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just thought I'd leave this here…

Porsche 914-$3500


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

wow. that is an extremely nice looking car...  from here at least.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here…
> 
> Porsche 914-$3500


For $3500, I'd want at least a 1.8L and FI.

But damn... 914's are fun as hell. That's probably a good price for the car... but I've driven all the variants; the 1.7L and 1.8L are 'doggy' but will NOT peel off a curve, the 4 cyl 2.0L is non-doggy and will scrape paint if you push it and forget the balance, and a 914-6 is faster 'n' goose snot and will give you plenty of opportunities to consider the shape of the hole you're about to leave in the guard rail... or kill you outright. Or you can learn to control it.

At any rate, a 914-6 forces you to either expand your definition of "fun" or buy underwear by the pallet, or both.

:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> the 4 cyl 2.0L is non-doggy and will scrape paint if you push it and forget the balance, and a 914-6 is faster 'n' goose snot and will give you plenty of opportunities to consider the shape of the hole you're about to leave in the guard rail... or kill you outright. Or you can learn to control it.


LOL...a friend of mine did just that but involved a tree and a block wall :facepalm: (he lived and it was a 2.0). People need to learn car control before having access to 914s, early Z cars and esp 911s. 

Shifter karts is a good place to start...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> For $3500, I'd want at least a 1.8L and FI.


The 1.7's have more HP and are generally considered better than the 1.8L's...

But for $3500, there's rust. You may not be able to see it, but trust me, it's there.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

_All my bags are packed, I'm ready to go...._

8 hours, 15 minutes..... 


Don't worry. I'll still post. Perhaps only to post pictures.... :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> At any rate, a 914-6 forces you to either expand your definition of "fun" or buy underwear by the pallet, or both.
> 
> :thumbup:



sig worthy:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> The 1.7's have more HP and are generally considered better than the 1.8L's...
> 
> But for $3500, there's rust. You may not be able to see it, but trust me, it's there.


It could've been hermetically sealed for 40 and still come out with rust. What was Karmann thinking?

"Excellent."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> sig worthy:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


The icy one is such a wordsmith, he's the nearest thing to Carlin we've got, it's that same acidic wit. :thumbup:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> The 1.7's have more HP and are generally considered better than the 1.8L's...
> 
> But for $3500, there's rust. You may not be able to see it, but trust me, it's there.


Generally true. If the 'hell hole' and longitudinals are good, tho, this'd be a good buy, even tho personally I'd only go with a '73 or '74. Looks clean - cleaner than my 914 right now.  I'll make sure the guys on 914world see this, maybe someone will go check her out.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

I've got a small problem, when I have my headlights on with the e-brake up my headlight stay on but when lowering the e-brake and it hits the switch the lights go out. 

For a quick fix I unscrew the switch and turned it around so the e-brake doesn't hit the switch and the lights stay on.. 

But I'm looking for a permanent fix.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> The 1.7's have more HP and are generally considered better than the 1.8L's...
> 
> But for $3500, there's rust. You may not be able to see it, but trust me, it's there.


A 350 then?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=320775290670


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> A 350 then?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=320775290670


I'm not much of a bike guy, but if I were, that's the style of bike I'd love to have.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> At any rate, a 914-6 forces you to either expand your definition of "fun" or buy underwear by the pallet, or both.





woody16v said:


> sig worthy:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


I just changed my sig (I try to keep it topical, more or less), but thanks! 



punchbug said:


> The icy one is such a wordsmith, he's the nearest thing to Carlin we've got, it's that same acidic wit. :thumbup:


...and thanks!  I am chuffed by the comparison.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

veetarded said:


> People need to learn car control before having access to 914s, early Z cars and esp 911s...


Balance, handling dynamics, the difference between oversteer and understeer, how quickly you can move from one to the other with the throttle...

Yes.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> A 350 then?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=320775290670


Ugh. YES. 

Speaking of 914's... I actually saw mine for the first time this year! ...there it is, in it's natural habitat.









I also happened upon this meeting of silver Scirocco's this morning.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I also happened upon this meeting of silver Scirocco's this morning.



Ah yes, the Scirocco Mk88's of legend...

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland, 

Sometimes you just type LOL! and other times it happens involuntarily. :laugh:


TBerk
PS- Wow, it's 3:30PM... been fixing fubar'd laptops all day, where did the day go?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well cholland, that was quite a sight, all those Sciroccos! I wonder why they are all the same colour? 

And *I* saw some Deloreans! Here's one with mysterious yellow eyes. reminds me of the bully kid in My Christmas Story...










AND!!!!!! It farts rainbows!!










So we went and did what any self respecting Canadians do....we went to Timmies! Jeremy couldn't wait for his caffiene buzz so he hit the drive through in his Brazillian Scirocco before joining us inside for breakfast.










Since it was such a nice fall day  (rain with gale force winds) we headed off to look at a wide body project that's for sale.










Here are the guys giving it a good looking over:










Then we went for a nice fall walk in the woods. Here's what the guys spotted lurking in the bushes!










It'd be a great project, but not for me. It'd take about the same space as four Sciroccos, OTOH, I could probably park my MkI in the trunk an one of the MkIIs in the back seat.....










Here's Nunzio's pretty black 16V Delorean..










And one last picture of the goup....Jeremy's was parked behind them so it isn't in the picture, and Will's was busy making an oil slick on my driveway. :laugh:










It was a good day, and the cars all behaved well. :thumbup: Now time for a :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Cathy, click on one of yer sig-linkies 

Upside down ABA/JH/MSnS build

and see where it takes you....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Ugh. YES.
> 
> Speaking of 914's... I actually saw mine for the first time this year! ...there it is, in it's natural habitat.


Chris, that 914 is just wasting space in that garage. It looks like it is falling apart. Why don't I go ahead and take it off your hands.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Hey Cathy, click on one of yer sig-linkies
> 
> Upside down ABA/JH/MSnS build
> 
> and see where it takes you....


Okay, so what the heck was THAT? The pic didnt work so not only was it the wrong thread, it made no sense. It should be the right link now, but how did it get changed to that Corrado thread??  

And thanks for the heads up TBerk! :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> It'd be a great project, but not for me. It'd take about the same space as four Sciroccos, OTOH, I could probably park my MkI in the trunk an one of the MkIIs in the back seat.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Someone needs to save that '54.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Someone needs to save that '54.



I completely agree with Marc. Please get someone to save that caddy!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Someone needs to save that '55.


Good eye Marc, that one's a 55 and its (not so) little friend parked right behind it is a 56. They deserve a nice dry barn at least. I'd be asking more questions if I didn't have such a dire need for an air cooled trike that's about 10 years older. I only have so much money and time eh? And tonight's typos are brought to you by Acer and the brewers of Quebec. God bless those brewers! :beer: :thumbup: Car show tomorrow in he beautiful fall weather...should be, umm, not too enjoyable....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Okay, so what the heck was THAT? The pic didnt work so not only was it the wrong thread, it made no sense. It should be the right link now, but how did it get changed to that Corrado thread??
> 
> And thanks for the heads up TBerk! :thumbup:


I'd liken it to scruff and tumble from the change over the 'Vex went through some short time ago. (It did go through some sort of change over, didn't it?...)

btw- I'm not hoping to heighten any expectations but I've (re) signed up w/ Julie's Bar-B-Q joint Emporium and all-around Scirocco Goodness & I hope to post something to kick off my participation worth of the doing. 

_Lower them, lower them right now, that way nobody will be disappointed..._ :screwy:

btw- you can tell yer a gear-head when your favourite brand of Pepper Spray is a 4oz spray-can of PB-Blaster...











TBerk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I've got a small problem, when I have my headlights on with the e-brake up my headlight stay on but when lowering the e-brake and it hits the switch the lights go out.
> 
> For a quick fix I unscrew the switch and turned it around so the e-brake doesn't hit the switch and the lights stay on..
> 
> But I'm looking for a permanent fix.



OK, wait a min here; the e-brake has a contact switch that is Normally Closed, (except when the brake lever is down, which opens the contacts... but it's called a Normally Closed Switch).

It's to alert the operator by way of a light in the dashboard, that the parking brakes are engaged.

So, if your lights are influenced by this... Is the loom all stock? Euro lights/ relay mod? Previous Owner Syndrome? 

(How 'bout we detach this out of the Chit-chat zone into a thread of its own?)


TBerk
crazy bout electrons
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLAC_National_Accelerator_Laboratory


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Good eye Marc, that one's a 55.




54 or 55? 


Too bad it ain't a '53... :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

:wave:

Yay, finally in my room. In Hawaii. 

It's pretty here...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Which island(s) are you visiting?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> :wave:
> 
> Yay, finally in my room. In Hawaii.


HELLO!!!!!! 

You know the rules :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


^this



And on behalf of the gentlemen in the crowd (who were left unsatisfied by my snowmobile event pctures and the total lack of, ummm, scanty clothing)

Yeah, beach pics. Now. Or soon. Something for all of us to enjoy. we can wait till tomorrow, but get on that. Don't forget that the gals on here appreciate a good tan as much as the guys. Only differently....:laugh:

And glad you got there in good shape. Enjoy the trip!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Cathy!

Pics will happen. Eventually. Many will be taken; may take a little time to get them up. But, up they will be.

I'm not sure you want to see _my_ pale self in shorts (I'm a Polack, dammit! I don't tan!) - but, there will probably be something there to please y'all. 
And, tomorrow is, in fact, our beach day.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, that 914 is just wasting space in that garage. It looks like it is falling apart. Why don't I go ahead and take it off your hands.....


Ughhhhhh I know. It's sad. I've had that thing for over a decade now :screwy:

For many, many reasons, I haven't wanted to even look at the thing for most of the year. But having it cleaned off may make me start to randomly pull apart the wiring so get that in shape. We shall see.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Ughhhhhh I know. It's sad. I've had that thing for over a decade now :screwy:
> 
> For many, many reasons, I haven't wanted to even look at the thing for most of the year. But having it cleaned off may make me start to randomly pull apart the wiring so get that in shape. We shall see.


Come join me for Bonelli and we can play "rock, paper scissors" for the 914. Fair and square!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> A 350 then?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=320775290670


:thumbup::thumbup:

found this after looking at the 914- (easily distracted)
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/mcy/2648957545.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> found this after looking at the 914- (easily distracted)
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/mcy/2648957545.html


Why is cholland_'s motorbike for sale on Baltimore craigslist? :screwy:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think this is going to work…


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I don't think this is going to work…


Meh JB Weld fixes anything. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I don't think this is going to work…




something about that seems a bit off.... just heat it up real good and hold it together, that'll fix it right up:laugh:




in an unrelated note. anyone know anything about g40's? saw a video of one running (through a series of youtube misdirections) any now im just curious.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> in an unrelated note. anyone know anything about g40's? saw a video of one running (through a series of youtube misdirections) any now im just curious.


It's a smaller version of the G60 supercharger, on the smaller block 1.3 engine found in Polos.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

it seems like it may be a potential replacement for the ford b3 in the fez, if i can find one... but thats another project for another time. it just made me wonder. the idea sounds good, and there are some people reporting pretty crazy numbers


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> it seems like it may be a potential replacement for the ford b3 in the fez, if i can find one... but thats another project for another time. it just made me wonder. the idea sounds good, and there are some people reporting pretty crazy numbers


That would be interesting, but since the Polo was never sold here (much less with the G40), it's not likely to be found here. And you'll likely be prone to the same "reliability" issues that the G60 is known for.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that thought also crossed my mind... and it seems a bit silly to do all of that to a daily driver festiva. of the many engine swap theories i have entertained, i still think if i were to get an engine from europe, it would have to be a 1-1.4l tdi. but since, at this point, its all imaginary- im open to crazy ideas.


rule1 compliance:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris, those two-piece cams are a limited edition option!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i had only heard they existed, glad to see one for real:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> A 350 then?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=320775290670


Is anyone else as obsessed with this CB as I am? I mean, I need a bike again!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is anyone else as obsessed with this CB as I am? I mean, I need a bike again!


It just needs a different seat. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

In a bad mood, I feel so stupid...
I was walking around my shop in the dark, to look for something.
Tripped and my elbow slammed into my drivers quarter glass 
Glass shattered into a thousand pieces. 

Tomorrow I'll make fun of myself after I find replacement glass. :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

prom king said:


> In a bad mood, I feel so stupid...
> I was walking around my shop in the dark, to look for something.
> Tripped and my elbow slammed into my drivers quarter glass
> Glass shattered into a thousand pieces.
> ...


IM replied.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Dude, that sucks!  

In my news.... I am hereby making myself Rule 1-compliant on my trip.  































Full album: 
http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/cup_03/Hawaii 2011/ 

Damn, it's just gorgeous here.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yo Cup...



veetarded said:


> Which island(s) are you visiting?


Ahem.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

vacations are for suckers.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

My Mom just got back from a week in Hawaii, the pictures were beautiful and she said the weather was perfect every day. Enjoy the trip eh? 

Brendan


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> IM replied.


My saving grace


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

i wantafakeation.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Bog, I cannae delete this mis-post. I'll come up with something pertinent to go here...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

That's a nice looking Fox, and it looks a bit familiar. Does it's owner have a screen name, perchance? 


punchbug said:


> Jeremy couldn't wait for his caffiene buzz so he hit the drive through in his Brazillian Scirocco before joining us inside for breakfast.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> Ughhhhhh I know. It's sad. I've had that thing for over a decade now :screwy:
> For many, many reasons, I haven't wanted to even look at the thing for most of the year. But having it cleaned off may make me start to randomly pull apart the wiring so get that in shape. We shall see.


Heh, I haven't touched mine except to move it between storage units and my garages in, oh, 25 years now. Intent is everything.  opcorn:

Bog, I was going to edit this into my mis-post from earlier, but only accomplished utter failure. I officially suck. :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> That's a nice looking Fox, and it looks a bit familiar. Does it's owner have a screen name, perchance?


He goes by 78rocco or something like that on the Ontario forum, not sure what he calls himself on here. He has two 78 roccos. That seems mildly obvious somehow....

In other news, WHY don't I drive my silver car more? I ask myself every time I drive her, what a tight ride she is. This based on the six hours I put on her today. I could have driven for days. It's been 11 years I think since I first drove her, and it still makes me smile a lot.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Yo Cup...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.


 Sorry. I fail.  

We're in Kona - NW coast of the Big Island. It's just gorgeous here.

@ brok3n:
vacations are NOT for suckers. Especially when they're paid for by the mothership. 
(and, it's been way, way too long since I've had a proper vacation. Long overdue - I've earned it!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> And on behalf of the gentlemen in the crowd (who were left unsatisfied by my snowmobile event pctures and the total lack of, ummm, scanty clothing)...



My Queen, thought art most worthy...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cuppie;74040901
[I said:


> She's just gorgeous...[/I]


Fixed dat fer ya. You've done well sir, quite well indeed. 










Congratulations you two.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well thank you. 

Proper congratulations aren't in order just yet (I still have >two more days to do that, ifyouknowwhatimean), but, I'll get there...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey cuppie, I forgot to thank you for the nice pictures from paradise. Looks fantastic, enjoy it! My vacation yesterday only took me to Rochester. Not as nice. :laugh: 
Don't forget to bu a souvenir for that pretty silver car, she'll be miffed that she can't cruise the Hawaiin coastline, and hell hath no fury like a silver 16V scorned!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

wife got into a car accident this morning, not her fault. she is fine. but our pretty little wide body car is now probably totaled. this sucks so hard!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Not cool. :thumbdown:

Glad she's ok though.

Edit: Post 22000!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> wife got into a car accident this morning, not her fault. she is fine. but our pretty little wide body car is now probably totaled. this sucks so hard!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sorry to hear that, glad she's okay though. 

No driving of any kind fo me today, I hauled in plants before the frost claims them. I've gotta water-starve my big agaves before I move them next time; they are heavy and mean tempered.
And I learned about American aviation measurement. It seems that 68" is "close enough" to 69".  A bunch of hacks I tell you. :thumbdown: Not real impressed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My 4Runner is sold.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My 4Runner is sold.


what, 6 cars too much? or is that what the snapped cam was from?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> or is that what the snapped cam was from?


Bingo.

I think I might not be able to resist the temptation of picking up something else cheap and cool.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I think I might not be able to resist the temptation of picking up something else cheap and cool.


Great news then! If you can wait a few months, I will have one of these for sale, :snowcool:and the price will be really reasonable. Cheap and very cool.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Taking a look at this head, looks it was rebuilt at some point?
Very clean on the inside.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

cuppie said:


> We're in Kona - NW coast of the Big Island. It's just gorgeous here.


Nice! Kona coast on the big island and Hanalei bay on Kauai are the two best spots over there. Have fun!

P.S. You can rent a Harley for the day and cruise most of the big island; it's fun and the bike you ride will most likely come from a block away from my house. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I think I might not be able to resist the temptation of picking up something else cheap and cool.



nice, the later did seem the more plausible of the theories. bravo, although that was also a pretty cool vehicle.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And now, for something completly different...*










http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ries/fish-transparent-head-barreleye-picture/ 

What the frack is that? :sly: It's a *Pacific Barreleye fish*. Click the link to see more, but keep in mind those dark places just over the mouth Aren't the Eyes, the eyes are further back under the green shields, inside the transparent dome. 


TBerk
cant _wait_ for Halloween!


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

that fish creeps me the frack out.


----------



## WorldWind (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Paul !:wave:
Hi Hal! :wave:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Good morning everyone. :beer: 0930 beer. best beer.








My very first lowered (intentionally) vehicle.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

How come I don't get a "Hi".


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: 

:laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

brok3n said:


> How come I don't get a "Hi".


It's okay, nobody answered my question lol


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

prom king said:


> It's okay, nobody answered my question lol


Not trueeace:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/2656159579.html
:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

prom king said:


> It's okay, nobody answered my question lol


it does look quite clean. hard to tell if it was rebuilt tho. it may have just been cleaned very well.


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

85roccoZ400 said:


> http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/2656159579.html
> :thumbup:


That car is hot... makes me want an mk1 along with my mk2.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

woody16v said:


> it does look quite clean. hard to tell if it was rebuilt tho. it may have just been cleaned very well.


The stem seals look really yellow.
Ugh it's a shame, I'm swapping the heard anyway, I have a head that was rebuilt with schrick 276s on it, going in my car.

OMG that mk1 is local, don't think it's worth 5k but it's sweet.

I'm on a quest to find a clip, to secure my hood prop to the radiator support.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

prom king said:


> The stem seals look really yellow.
> Ugh it's a shame, I'm swapping the heard anyway, I have a head that was rebuilt with schrick 276s on it, going in my car.
> 
> OMG that mk1 is local, don't think it's worth 5k but it's sweet.
> ...


So sell the other head, I'm sure there are interested parties.

Hit up ginster86roc!

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gen-Vw-Scir...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item53e0205313#ht_1262wt_962


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> So sell the other head, I'm sure there are interested parties.
> 
> Hit up ginster86roc!
> 
> ...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

eastwood just posted this on FB http://jalopnik.com/5849469/the-ten-most-awesome-junkyards-in-the-world/gallery/1 

very interesting....


so, in other news... i just got f'in fired for not "producing" enough... not very happy about that. not happy at all. but i had a suspicion it was coming, just heard they hired another tech, and there's not room for another tech here- so someone had to go. and that someone, apparently, is me.

im a sad panda


----------



## brok3n (Oct 10, 2007)

woody16v said:


> eastwood just posted this on FB http://jalopnik.com/5849469/the-ten-most-awesome-junkyards-in-the-world/gallery/1
> 
> very interesting....
> 
> ...


What do/did you do for jerb?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> that someone, apparently, is me.
> 
> im a sad panda


That sucks. Here's hoping you find a better job because of it. 

In happier news, I got to drive my MkI today! And otherwise my day was full of various levels of :banghead: and


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

brok3n said:


> What do/did you do for jerb?


i was a technician at a jeep, dogde, chrysler dealership. completed all of the level 2 training. and still have my "s-id" so i which makes me qualified as a lvl 2 tech for dodge, jeep, chrysler, and fiat. luckily there are several of those dealerships in the area, my service manager and general manager both said they will ask around for me, we'll see how that goes. but there are also several other people who used to work there, and are in different jobs, doing sort of the same kinds of things. one works for csx and the other for bwi airport. 



punchbug said:


> That sucks. Here's hoping you find a better job because of it.


thank you, i also am somewhat hopeful that good things will come of this. it just sucks to be told you're being replaced. and that you are no longer employed but these days, these things happen.




> In happier news, I got to drive my MkI today! And otherwise my day was full of various levels of
> :banghead: and


sweet!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear man!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, after much tossing and turning last night, this stupid airplane nonsense has taken yet another turn. It's like a bloody full time job that costs you money to do. It better be worth it. Oh, and a used prop is worth the same as the the plane cost brand new. Thank God the same doesn't hold true for Scirocco parts!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

more fun videos.....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/c ... 10616.html

Skyline! 1990 GTSt - $5000 (Maple Ridge)

Date: 2011-10-17, 12:39PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

This isn't your normal skyline. This motherfcker is the skyline God would drive if he wasn't busy doing God sh*t like making tsunamis and crap. Its set up to go fast, and go fast sideways. Who doesn't like to get sideway?! Terrorists, thats who. Are you a terrorist? No? Then you need this car. 

Handling? This car handles like a junior executive CEO. Go around corners like the devil himself is chasing you, and not give a fck.

Whats that? You like drifting? Well I've got some great god [email protected] news for you. This car was a drift project of mine, and the last owner was planning on making it a drift machine too. Interior is for pussies so we got rid of it. Manly as fck. It literally oozes testosterone. So much so that its puddling up in the back. 

Seats? this cocks*cker has got two. One for you, and one for the hot @ss broad thats gunna be all upons your dick after you buy this car. You're a girl? Sh*t works both ways. One seat for you, and one seat for that hot @ss dude you've been trying to hook up with for weeks. Deal with it,sh*ts getting serious.

Stereos and AC are for hippies. Fortunately this car has neither. Oh look at me, I like listen to Simon and Garfunkel and think about puppies. F*ck that. The only noises you're gunna be hearing is the ultra manly engine noises coming from this sweet turbocharged, intercooled, 24 valve inline 6. Sh*ts getting real, real f*cking fast. 

This car has got a bright orange ebrake handle (b*tches love orange) with a drift button for those super ultra megahellatastic bar room brawler ebrake lockers. F*ck. Yes.

Now, I'll be honest. The wheels are a little lackluster, although everyones gunna be so focused on your super gangster drifting that nobody is going to give a f*ck about your sh*tty stock 16s. Don't worry, I've got you fcking covered. Its like we're in Vietnam and you just got ambushed by Charlie. Don't worry, friend, I've got your fcking back and I blow charlie to kingdom fcking come. For an extra $450 I can throw in some added p*ssy magnets for wheels, just don't come crawling back to me complaining that you're getting TOO much vajayjay. Bright fcking green 18s. Greens not your thing? Super legit silver 18s. Done like dinner.

This car has got 1.5 metric f*ck tons of awesome parts. Bride, Greddy, Brembo, the list doesn't f*cking END. It just keeps going and going, like the energizer bunny on speed.

You like going fast? Ever tried to outrun 24 police cars and 3 helicopters? You need this car. It will go so fcking fast that you may very well go back in time. It happened to me once. Just once, but it was fcking rad. Its like someone took a rocket and opened its mouth and poured steroids down its throat and and threatened to kill its family if it wasn't the fastest motherfcker you've ever driven.

I get it. You're busy, I'm busy, lets not waste time. If you're interested send me a message and I'll get back to you ASAP. You send me a message, I send you one right back. Thats how this works.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Problem: Airplanes are expensive

Solution: Make an airplane out of Scirocco parts!


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/c ... 10616.html
> 
> Skyline! 1990 GTSt - $5000 (Maple Ridge)
> 
> ...



best add ever.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

prom king said:


> Taking a look at this head, looks it was rebuilt at some point?
> Very clean on the inside.


Turns out, it has a Neuspeed Euro Intake Cam.
I'm going to be selling this, going to be running 276 cams in a ported head.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/c ... 10616.html
> 
> Skyline! 1990 GTSt - $5000 (Maple Ridge)
> 
> ...


Okay. correct me if I'm wrong, but......shouldn't this car go to someone in the east coast Cincy caravan? Seriously, doesn't it sound like the perfect vehicle for the bag of chips? :laugh:

In other news, I think my greenhouse is done. Pretty happy about that, at some point I'll post before and afer pics, but it's so much better now. :thumbup: Mind you, structural integrity was a big improvement over the previous edition.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Problem: Airplanes are expensive
> 
> Solution: Make an airplane out of Scirocco parts!



or Cathy you could buy a Sirocco airplane 











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jurca_Sirocco


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mr lee said:


> more fun videos.....


awesome!




16VScirrocco88 said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/c ... 10616.html
> 
> Skyline! 1990 GTSt - $5000 (Maple Ridge)


most awesomest ad in all of everdom methinks! :thumbup::thumbup:
the outlandish and gratuitous vulgarity coupled with gross exaggeration, this cat was born to be a salesman:laugh::laugh:

hell i want the car and i havent even seen it. 



85roccoZ400 said:


> Sorry to hear man!


thanks man. 

very glad to have some good friends who are willing to make calls on my behalf, and if necessary my one-day-a-week job can potentially become a 3-day-a-week job. so thats a help.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Morning :wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool video Rob!

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

PAGING SCIROCCO JOE!! Might have a big favour to ask, IM me....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> or Cathy you could buy a Sirocco airplane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be a bit late for me to change flavours, I was really lookng for something in a nice cherry. 

And in other news, (warning, rant up ahead) WHY is the US SOOOOOO scared of us Canucks? Yeah, we have a bilateral agreement with the US, all fine and good, submit papers to OKC, get reply, go for interview in Rochester (which is everyone's destination of choice I might add). And for free, I get a US license. Perfect, but I can't actually USE it till I meet the TSA requirements since I am an ALIEN. Oh, THAT will be $130 please. Beautiful. And the stupid part is the US Gov'ment already has digital fingerfrints and iris scans on me ON FILE for my NEXUS pass. They know about that armed robbery I didn't commit in Windsor in 1980, they know everything. A bit fatigued from red tape today.......

And in happier news, yeah, I drove my green car up to Guelph, and it's great there's no salt yet I can tell you that! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> PAGING SCIROCCO JOE!! Might have a big favour to ask, IM me....


PM sent!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> ... since I am an *ALIEN*.













my Queen, my ALIEN Queen....




> Oh, THAT will be $130 please. Beautiful. And the stupid part is the US Gov'ment already has digital fingerfrints and iris scans on me ON FILE for my NEXUS pass.
















> They know about that armed robbery I didn't commit in Windsor in 1980, they know everything.













"You can put yer hands down now ma'am, your story checked out...:













> A bit fatigued from red tape today.......












But there's something Nice inside...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry if I've been quiet...I'm without internet at the moment. At home anyway. You can expect a couple posts from work at least. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> go for interview in Rochester (which is everyone's destination of choice I might add).


im picking up on a little sarcasm.... (having been to rochester once or twice)


i had a hard time getting into canada. (of course i decided to cross the river at 4am just to look at niagra from the other side) then, in a stroke of genius on my part, i told the border guy i was only gonna be there for an hour or so and that i was hungry (asked about 24hr drive thru food in the area- which i never found, pretty sure that guy gave us bad directions)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Some more pics from Hawaii!

Gorgeous old church in Kona proper:










Postcard-perfect pic I took on our way back from lunch Thursday (really nice one-mile stroll down the shore):










Katie, striking a pose:










Proof I did what I said I did:









Where I did it (not at the time I did - was dark then!):










And, for the ladies... the guy that lights the torches every night. It's a ceremonial thing (saying 'goodbye' to the sun):



















Still working on uploading pics; address is still the same:
http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/cup_03/Hawaii 2011/
Anyone want a full-res copy of any pics, please feel free to ask.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Cool video Rob!
> 
> :wave:


Yo!! How you doin' ??


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*cuppie* congratulations on the engagement


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

"Mr. Lee!, Mr. Lee!"


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Congrats cuppie
I got engaged last January.

I'm not sure how much weddings cost by you, but on Long Island in New York...
Friggin average wedding at a hall here is about 30,000. 
We're getting married in our back yard.








Our small backyard









lol jess being stupid at h20


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Cabby gets dyno tuned today. Super stoked!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

TBerk said:


> "Mr. Lee!, Mr. Lee!"


Haha that song will forever be engrained in my head!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I need to find some things to do while in Philly next week, me and 3 friends will be there for Halloween, flying in on Sat flying out on Tues. Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

tmechanic said:


> I need to find some things to do while in Philly next week, me and 3 friends will be there for Halloween, flying in on Sat flying out on Tues. Any ideas, suggestions?



there are about a billion and a half "haunted attractions" around philly. if thats your thing i'd recommend pennhurst (old abandoned mental hospital that was shut down in the 80's- incredibly creepy during the day, with nobody trying to be "scary") and theres a former prison thats supposed to be good. 

im sure joe and timob have some great food spots (raulito, and they may even get into a fight bout who has the best cheesesteak- thats always fun) i think pa renn. fair is still going on then, old town is pretty cool. i never made it to the art museum but i hear its good.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> I need to find some things to do while in Philly next week, me and 3 friends will be there for Halloween, flying in on Sat flying out on Tues. Any ideas, suggestions?


How about partying with Daun and me??????? Oh wait, you said Philly. Meh, we can make that work....... Calling on the MD cardholders!!!!!

Okkay, more in a minute...need...to...upload.....ic:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

What's up rob!

Waiting to hear the cabby results.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> my Queen, my ALIEN Queen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh TBerk, we just have to meet. Awesome aliens AND LeeLu????? Yes, but her multipass photo likely looks better than mine....

OKay, loading up recent pics of my beautiful daughter. Sensitive viewers are advised to avoid this page. 

No, seriously it will get disturbing shortly......OTOH Mikey Bee will approve....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> I need to find some things to do while in Philly next week, me and 3 friends will be there for Halloween, flying in on Sat flying out on Tues. Any ideas, suggestions?




Seven tenths through last century my brother and I spent some good times at the 

*Franklin Institute*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_Institute
http://www.fi.edu/ 

Even though you might already be out of school I'd think a person might gain something from the visit.

(I'm pretty sure it's still there...)


TBerk
oh, and Cath; I can afford to rely on a Mikey Bee recommendation...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> My gosh TBerk, we just have to meet. Awesome aliens AND LeeLu????? Yes, but her multipass photo likely looks better than mine....
> 
> OKay, loading up recent pics of my beautiful daughter. Sensitive viewers are advised to avoid this page.
> 
> No, seriously it will get disturbing shortly......OTOH Mikey Bee will approve....


Awaiting pics.

Also waiting to see if / when we might need to see if there's some floorspace in the greater Philly area to crash on this week. :thumbup:opcorn::laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

On halloween, try the Eastern State Penitentiary - it's pretty awesome

http://www.easternstate.org/

Even on a map it's scary as hell

http://g.co/maps/zjc96


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> On halloween, try the Eastern State Penitentiary - it's pretty awesome
> 
> http://www.easternstate.org/
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> On halloween, try the Eastern State Penitentiary - it's pretty awesome
> 
> http://www.easternstate.org/
> 
> ...


exactly the one i meant. just couldnt remember the name

this is the other place i was talking abouthttp://www.pennhurstasylum.com/

i havent been to the "haunted house" but i have been there a time or two. and its quite the place. if you've seen the movie "silent hill", its alot like the buildings in the beginning especially. im sure the haunted house folk dont let you see the really creepy parts of the property. but then again maybe they do...

for some background...
http://www.opacity.us/site30_pennhurst_state_school.htm

http://www.elpeecho.com/pennhurst/pennhurst.htm


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, the Franklin Institute and the haunted house at the asylum sound like fun. Need some restaurant and club suggestions too. Would like to see Liberty Hall while i'm there, it was closed the last time I tried to go.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> TBerk
> oh, and Cath; I can afford to rely on a Mikey Bee recommendation...


Yeah, but he has not seen the pics either. Have I mentioned lately that I hate computers? :banghead:

Uploading sucessfully this morning for whatever reason. :screwy:

Okay, pictures, first, my greenhouse. It'll be full of mainly succulents because they tolerate neglect and cooler temps.










So my beautiful daughter Waterfall and I headed to downtown Toronto, and it was a really nice day to go to the park. There was even a wedding going on, and quite a crowd had gathered:










I started to notice something just a little bit "off" about the crowd or should I say "hoard"? :laugh:










My daughter was looking a bit pale too.....










No worries though, she still hates the Leafs, and we all know they's been dead for 45 years. 










The hoard lurched along for several hours through the downtown streets, and we figured the competition for brains was a bit intense so we settled for some Southwestern fare. Julie's still single, so I had to drag her away from a bunch of potential suitors.










And here's a train for Daun:










It was a very interesting weekend. I have no pics of me to share, but I was looking a bit "off" too.

I'm ticking things off my bucket list, and it's getting so close to finished I'll have to set some new goals for my life. I guess I can turn 54 feeling accomplished tho...53's been a good year so far, one more heavily regulated item to get off the list before the end of November, hope it's do-able. and sorry Karl, she's not gonna be a Forney frm the looks of it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, the Franklin Institute and the haunted house at the asylum sound like fun. Need some restaurant and club suggestions too. Would like to see Liberty Hall while i'm there, it was closed the last time I tried to go.


I also strongly recommend the Franklin Institute. As far as restaurants and clubs, where are you staying?

Also, are you talking about the Liberty Bell or Independence Hall? For other historic business, there is the new Constitution Center (which I will admit to having never been to).


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I also strongly recommend the Franklin Institute. As far as restaurants and clubs, where are you staying?
> 
> Also, are you talking about the Liberty Bell or Independence Hall? For other historic business, there is the new Constitution Center (which I will admit to having never been to).


Staying at the Holiday Inn in Frazer, PA, but anything within 2 hrs would be fine.
Either, both, the Constitution Center sounds good.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well, now that i've gotten my resume updated. im off to pass it around... wish me luck, it's going to be a loooong week


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

>woody16v 
well, now that i've gotten my resume updated. im off to pass it around... wish me luck, it's going to be a loooong week <

Luck


And Congrats Cuppie


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> What's up rob!
> 
> Waiting to hear the cabby results.


137/131

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4968156-Project-16v-on-034-EFI-ITB/page3


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

tmechanic said:


> >woody16v
> well, now that i've gotten my resume updated. im off to pass it around... wish me luck, it's going to be a loooong week <
> 
> Luck
> ...


thank you sir. just interviewed at the first place and it sounds promising.. cool shop, needs someone who can do electrical diag, and i can do electrical diag (but its time consuming, which is one reason i couldnt turn hours at the dealership- chrysler does not pay very well for electrical diagnosis) two more places to check out locally, including the dealership chris works at.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mr lee said:


> 137/131
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4968156-Project-16v-on-034-EFI-ITB/page3


That sounds like very angy little Wabbit, and I would expect no less! Awesome results!:thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

punchbug said:


> That sounds like very angy little Wabbit, and I would expect no less! Awesome results!:thumbup:


go check the thread... short vid of it screaming to 6500! 

the bitch basket will live again!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Sure is quiet in here this morning.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Why were the little strawberries upset?

they were in a JAM!! LOL


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

prom king said:


> Why were the little strawberries upset?
> 
> they were in a JAM!! LOL


pfffft :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.....


----------



## evilpoptart (Sep 5, 2010)

Whats up guys?

I was wondering if anyone has had any success on body kits for their Rocco? I'm trying to alter the outside appearance and want to do something besides shortening the bumpers.

Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

prom king said:


> Congrats cuppie


What he said...



> lol jess being stupid at h20


*While that aint my dame, that's my kind'a dame.*

- Woody; Get em!, grrrr, grrrr....

- Waterfall; you have exactly the right Mom...

- Daun; I was back in deeeep San Jose following yesterday's dry-run/rescheduled/why do I get up so early in the morning?/trained-monkey-could-do-this type operation, following last night's Dodge Ram waterpump replacement with the room-mate. (Actually I was only there for the re-replacment after they pinched the original gasket. We permex'd the old original gasket and slapped the new pump in place. Works Great!)


TBerk
Oh, and Mr. Lee; Bunny Truck = 'the Hotness'... Uh, correction; "Cabriolet = 'the Hotness'"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

evilpoptart said:


> Whats up guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> - Woody; Get em!, grrrr, grrrr....



wait, get who? it seems ive missed something....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> wait, get who? it seems ive missed something....


Them! Duh……… :laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What happens to a frog when it's illegally parked??
IT GETS TOAD!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Them! Duh……… :laugh:



ho ho ho... i see what you did there..:laugh:


reminds me of a joke, that doesnt work at all in text form... :banghead:

(which is totally ok, because its a terrible joke anyways)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> /trained-monkey-could-do-this type operation,


Having said those exact same words, and then trying to train a human to do the job, I often wished that I had the trained monkey.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> Originally Posted by *TBerk*
> - Woody; Get em!, grrrr, grrrr....





> Originally Posted by *Woody16v*
> wait, get who? it seems I've missed something....


'Dem' would be dem dere, does guys, whoze has yer next employment.

Get em!



TBerk
see what happens when you coder yer reply by hand?
(apropos of nothing whatsoever but I seem to be channelling Ben Grimm, circa '69...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

woody16v said:


> (which is totally ok, because its a terrible joke anyways)



So, why were the Teacher's eyes crossed?

She couldn't control her pupils....


TBerk
ba-dump-bump, *tisssh*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What was the elephant doing on the freeway?

_About 5 mph_


Who started this???


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> What was the elephant doing on the freeway?
> 
> _About 5 mph_
> 
> ...


lmao prob me.

I got one more.

How'd we know the Indians were in America first???
THEY HAD RESERVATIONS!!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> 'Dem' would be dem dere, does guys, whoze has yer next employment.
> 
> Get em!


oooooh well that makes sense. how did i not pick up on that:facepalm:

on that note- i did get a voicemail from a hyundai dealership in pensacola florida, and will be talking to Dave a NGP on Monday:laugh:



TBerk said:


> So, why were the Teacher's eyes crossed?
> 
> She couldn't control her pupils....
> 
> ...


oh boy... ok i did still laugh, but in a "walk this way" sort of a chuckle



tmechanic said:


> Having said those exact same words, and then trying to train a human to do the job, I often wished that I had the trained monkey.


:thumbup: i haven't done much training of others, but what little i have done, i have regretted, and left very frustrated.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Shiny as hell! 










Interior is clean too! Ready for roadtrip!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Might want to put on them snows on! 

:wave: Good Morning!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

boo snow booo


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Anne drove her cabby for the first time in over a year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

TBerk said:


> \
> Oh, and Mr. Lee; Bunny Truck = 'the Hotness'... Uh, correction; "Cabriolet = 'the Hotness'"


thanks TB... i'm working out all the final bugs this week. She'll be going to her FIRST show since we bought her 3 years ago. I can't tell you how excited we are that she's finally running.... and running STRONG! We've got big plans for winter time... keep your ears to the ground.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...well hell;

Why don't cannibals eat clowns?

Because they taste 'funny'.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> What was the elephant doing on the freeway?
> 
> _About 5 mph_
> 
> ...


After 3 months off I come back to THIS?????

That's it. Somebody email me when it's time to count down to Cincy 2012...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

My mom's birth control failed...._*I AM THE 1%!

*_...sorry, had to.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

type53b_gtd said:


> After 3 months off I come back to THIS?????
> 
> That's it. Somebody email me when it's time to count down to Cincy 2012...


That already started. Only 218 more days!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> That already started. Only 218 more days!



this will be a long wait, but will be worth it  .... I :heart: to see friends & Sciroccos in Ohio


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Cindy 2012 wedding???


cuppie said:


> Some more pics from Hawaii!
> 
> Gorgeous old church in Kona proper:
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not there (that would be wierd), Roger. Not before, either.
We're thinking September.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I saw three Sciroccos tonight. One was mine, one was white and one was distinctly Canadian.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I saw three Sciroccos tonight. One was mine, one was white and one was distinctly Canadian.


which "Canadian" Scirocco was *punchbug* driving?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

prom king said:


> boo snow booo



x 10^97..... (thats alot) 

do not want!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> which "Canadian" Scirocco was *punchbug* driving?


Arctic Silver 16V. Wish we got that 16V color in the states.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Arctic Silver 16V. Wish we got that 16V color in the states.


yes this colour is looks good on a Scirocco


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

firing up the smoker tonight. 
got a bit more than 7lbs of trout to cook up. 
life is good. 





:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> firing up the smoker tonight.
> got a bit more than 7lbs of trout to cook up.
> life is good.
> 
> ...




Yum...YUM!!  :heart:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I hop my flight tomorrow morning, I should be getting into Philly about 1:30 pm.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOT! Flight is a half hour late, do to you guys out in Philly having snow.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

tmechanic said:


> WOOT! Flight is a half hour late, do to you guys out in Philly having snow.


It totally sucks here right now. I mean SNOW in OCTOBER? :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> It totally sucks here right now. I mean SNOW in OCTOBER? :thumbdown:



just remember your going to sunny California in a couple of weeks


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I mean SNOW in OCTOBER? :thumbdown:



Any of you upper Midwest guys remember this? We went out to get my costume that afternoon and it was just fine. Went out a little after dark and had snowbanks taller than I was! After this, snow in October doesn't seem too out of the ordinary. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween_Blizzard


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I was working 2 jobs back then, went in at 6am was there for an hour, they sent the 4 of us home, that showed up, went to my second job was sent out to one of the other store had 5 customers, ended up snowed in at a friends house in St. Paul.

I must say, these east coasters have no idea how to drive in snow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> yes this colour is looks good on a Scirocco *in the snow*


There, FTFY. Pics tomorrow, tired from the "interesting" drive home. But the silver girl's winterbeating accessories all actually functioned well, and the Dunlops were reasonably surefooted too. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Our forecasts have been all across the board, but most put a crapload of snow starting earlier this evening. Luckily they were wrong and it didn't interfere with more important things like Halloween parties, which I won "most original" costume.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sitting at the restaurant last night, just ordering our food, they lost power. Feh!


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

was just doing random craigslist searhes, anyone want kamei x1 sideskirts?
http://orlando.craigslist.org/pts/2668712387.html


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

What did the Elephant say to the naked man?
How do you breathe out of that little thing.

........what........ are we not doing the joke thing anymore now?

Hmmm. ok.

HAPPY HALOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Our forecasts have been all across the board, but most put a crapload of snow starting earlier this evening. Luckily they were wrong and it didn't interfere with more important things like Halloween parties, which I won "most original" costume.



Without pix, that post is worthless. 












Happy Halloween!


TBerk
and just think; Chocolate discounts begin tomorrow...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

My Old Roc said:


> What did the Elephant say to the naked man?
> How do you breathe out of that little thing.
> 
> ........what........ are we not doing the joke thing anymore now?
> ...


i laugh every time i see this pic. 

and lol to the elephant one, iirc, yes, we are still doing the joke thing opcorn:




oh yea- great news too. tomorrow i get to spend the day at NGP's aberdeen location, working (tho not officially- "extended interview" sort of a thing) very excited, if i take the job, i will be a wearer of many hats, working with shipping, powder coating, and filling in an some shop stuff as needed. :snowcool:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

prom king said:


> Good Morning


Morning! :wave: 
Now everybody go clean up the pumpkin guts.....


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I only have one trick or treater 

Happy All Saints day


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Stepping up the job search. I'm pretty well over my current employer. :thumbdown:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Sitting at the doctors, goin for big burgers tonight. Takin the wifes car, just finished the fogs, what do you think, eh?









Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Stepping up the job search. I'm pretty well over my current employer. :thumbdown:


What now????? Shoot me an email, and I'm doing and "El Predicto" on whose name gets mentioned.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Stepping up the job search. I'm pretty well over my current employer. :thumbdown:


I hear you on that one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> What now????? Shoot me an email, and I'm doing and "El Predicto" on whose name gets mentioned.


So I wonder if your predictions were correct? E-mail sent. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I hear you on that one.


I thought you had a great employer?

Either way, I'm fed up with mine too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I thought you had a great employer?
> 
> Either way, I'm fed up with mine too.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no. :laugh:

Marginally better than the old one, but steadily worsening to the same level. The company seems nicer on the surface, but they do the same two-faced nonsense.

Much like the old place, I don't mind the actual job, and I like the people I work with. It's the management that are *******s.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

If you guys were closer, I'm looking for help at my bodyshop. It's hard to find good help :-x


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So, I'm driving home from work yesterday and am passing a Canadian driving some little SUV that they've stuck a VW emblem on. As I pass I see "Cross Fox" along the side and a VW emblem on the front. I slowed down to get a better look and after looking it up when I got home am wondering, ???? It doesn't look like it was imported to NA, but this couple certainly had one. Interesting little vehicle.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no. :laugh:
> 
> Marginally better than the old one, but steadily worsening to the same level. The company seems nicer on the surface, but they do the same two-faced nonsense.
> 
> Much like the old place, I don't mind the actual job, and I like the people I work with. It's the management that are *******s.


Well, management is always the problem. I dealt with young hooligans and the boss was still the main problem. I found keeping a low profile worked for me.....or acting so insane that they never knew what to expect.....:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Getting the Sportwagen ready for winter duty. 

Can you tell I took a page out of the Scirocco book by updating 15 inch steelies?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup:

I'm thinking of tackling a grille project with A2 Jetta Headlamps


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So, I'm driving home from work yesterday and am passing a Canadian driving some little SUV that they've stuck a VW emblem on. As I pass I see "Cross Fox" along the side and a VW emblem on the front. I slowed down to get a better look and after looking it up when I got home am wondering, ???? It doesn't look like it was imported to NA, but this couple certainly had one. Interesting little vehicle.


I know they sell/sold them in Mexico, not so sure about Canada though.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I know they sell/sold them in Mexico, not so sure about Canada though.


Nope. The only thing we've gotten in recent history you guys didn't were the City Golf's and Jetta's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Odd. This one was plated from Nova Scotia.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So the Santa Ana winds came through today ( I usually expect them on Halloween). Good stuff; my next door neighbor texted me around lunch time that my awning was in his pool. :laugh::facepalm:

All cleaned up now but that sh*t was crazy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Much like the old place, I don't mind the actual job, and I like the people I work with. It's the management that are *******s.


Same here, I like my coworkers...but my boss really needs to quit being a 5 year old and a control freak.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Same here, I like my coworkers...but my boss really needs to quit being a 5 year old and a control freak.


Never gonna happen, but he'll always wonder why his best people keep quitting.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW, 24 hrs with no posts? What's wrong with you slackers?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a little discussion for you folks:

You have a 1.8 head and all the accessories in your possession, but no block. You also do not have a garage to do a swap in, but you are crafty.

Your options are:

1. Find a Passat 2.0 16v block. (Save up for standalone later on.)
2. Find an ABA and do a complete ABA swap. 
3. Find an ABA block and use it with a 16v head.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

4) Find a PL bottom end


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

prom king said:


> 4) Find a PL bottom end


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> WOW, 24 hrs with no posts? What's wrong with you slackers?



Ever scrub the entire outside of a house w/ a wet rag and a couple of brooms?

"Hey, that mold isn't _mold_, it's just fines! (ie; gritty dust...)"


TBerk
paint'll stick now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob M: I'd vote for the 9A under that 1.8L 16V head. That way you can add cams as funds allow. I've been driving one exclusively for the last week or two and it's been a lot of fun. I'd actually forgotten how much fun that car is  It's a candidate for mild boost if you go there at some point as many have done, but NA it's got lots of tuning potential.

As for the no posts thing, well, I had a few bags of bees to sweep up, senior toenails to trim, cat boxes to clean, windows to wash, and other exciting things to do.  And something about importing an aircooler....still plugging away on that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been at work most of the time monday through thursday (48 hours of work), then slept until 1:30 this afternoon (about 11.5 hours of sleep, lol). I bought an FJ40 LandCruiser this afternoon, then spent a while at the MVA getting the old 4Runner's plates switched over to it and transferring the titles for it and the Opel as well. Then I drove the FJ home, which was a bit of an adventure.

It's a rickety old bastard, but it's just so cool. 

I'm off for the next 4 days, so I'll be pushing to get the BMW back on the road, and get the 80 put back together and (maybe) drivable for the first time since the mid-90s. :thumbup:


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

*1985 scirocco*

would i be able to put a cold air intake system on a 1.8l 1985 scirocco???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

In short, no.

In long, sure. Provided that you replace the entire Bosch CIS fuel system with an electronic multi-port injection system or standalone engine management system such as Megasquirt.


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

is there a way to get more power out of my engine then?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

In short, yes.

Probably the biggest improvement you can make with a stock JH 1.8 engine is to replace the restrictive "toilet bowl" exhaust manifold (4-1) with an earlier Rabbit / Scirocco 4-2 manifold / dual downpipe. This will allow the engine to breath better at higher rpms and is a pretty noticable improvement on the "butt dyno." Further improvements would include a 2" exhaust. After that, then probably a cam....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, the cold air intake is popular on many cars, but the CIS fuel management on our cars needs airflow to regulate fuel by lifting that big plate under that black rubber boot on the airbox. So you can't just ditch the airbox and toss on a cone filter. That's why vaccuum leaks are such an issue too. 

The usual thought proces for performance drifts from the exhaust mods above, to cams, then to higher compression pistons or a 2L short block, and finally boost. Each of those goes up in price, complexity, and gains. The side trip in that process would be other engines like the 16V or 1.8T, but again, more $ and compllexity. 

So ditching the toilet bowl's a great step foward till you know how fast you want go and how deep you want to get into it $ wise. Don't forget, whatever power upgrades you do, money is never wasted on tires, and brake and suspension upgrades to support the power gains!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

+1

Increased power requires more than some easy bolt on parts from the local parts counter. 

Exhaust (manifold to tail pipe) is the first step toward a nice balanced upgrade if you are going to keep the motor and stock CIS.

After that suspension is far more fun to have. So many people don't understand the concept of driving the car.... or should I say driving a slow car fast v.s. driving a fast car slow. With suspension and skilled driving you can drive your cars as quickly as some very expensive cars with real power. True you can't go 0-140 as fast but if you rev the motor and have tires with grip and you sort out the suspension a twisty road is a real joy. On twisty roads I can out drive many cars that are known for speed and handling like the Lotus elise and many 911s (non turbo). I will tell you this... I have a Honda S2000 and a Mini Copper S and the MK1 Scirocco is MORE FUN to drive even with far less power.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> +1
> 
> Increased power requires more than some easy bolt on parts from the local parts counter.
> 
> ...


That is well said Doug, seriously. I once told my mom (she asked why I drove a 510 at the time) that it's like driving fast in slow motion. She laughed, but later told me she thought that was poetic as I had grown up racing karts.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'm off for the next 4 days, so I'll be pushing to get the BMW back on the road, and get the 80 put back together and (maybe) drivable for the first time since the mid-90s. :thumbup:



lmk if you would like some assistance... ill be available. and i owe you for helping me pull the motor from my headache.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^Will do. 

As I mentioned, I bought this FJ40 the other day.…


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

very nice


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Very cool, Chris. :thumbup:

But you are a glutton for punishment. :laugh:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I think I am close to selling my scirocco, to help another local out by selling it for parts since he bought a mint 86 scirocco on craigslist without a motor. I'll probably have to tell him about the scirocco forum if he has any questions

I really want another one, but one that is a Florida car and not a rusty ny car and fairly mint, but having to explain that to my parents when the 225k mile integra wont die it will be hard to convince them to sell it for another scirocco. And I know I can still get 1.5k for that integra and that could buy a decent 8v.

Between an audi 4k/coupe gt or another scirocco are ideally what I really want


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Going back a few pages sillyness was mentioned about a fez, just so happens i was at my brothers and my nephew was talking about his friend who "had" this one (recently t-boned  ) he is ok. I do enjoy seeing cars like this for the fun factor lol


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i officially support that!:thumbup:

sucks it got wrecked tho. hope the kids alright. that a 323 engine in it? grille looks like mazda, headlights look like kia pride ones kinda. wheels are sweet. bet that little guy was tons of fun...


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not to sure, my nephews not big into cars so wasn't much into details when i asked and just got his license couple months ago, spends all his time and money on Archery.


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

vwdaun said:


> In short, yes.
> 
> Probably the biggest improvement you can make with a stock JH 1.8 engine is to replace the restrictive "toilet bowl" exhaust manifold (4-1) with an earlier Rabbit / Scirocco 4-2 manifold / dual downpipe. This will allow the engine to breath better at higher rpms and is a pretty noticable improvement on the "butt dyno." Further improvements would include a 2" exhaust. After that, then probably a cam....


about what year of rabbit?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ^^Will do.
> 
> As I mentioned, I bought this FJ40 the other day.…


Chris...you had me with your Manta.

Where the heck do you find these things?? :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

hallc089 said:


> is there a way to get more power out of my engine then?



http://www-lmr.usc.edu/~jan/cars.html VW FAQ Site (One of many)
http://mysite.verizon.net/janvdb/vw/Engine/Engine_Swaps.html


Its funny, I was looking for a picture of a cast iron 4-2 dual down pipe manifold... Not as easy as I thought.


PS- Muhahhah: Search too far afield and you miss the car parts on your doorstep;

VWVortex Scirocco Parts For Sale Forum: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...manifold-and-dual-downpipe&highlight=manifold 
(wiiiith pictures!)

TBerk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Chris;


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it is a beautiful fall day, so that means:
1. Install snow tires on bug
2. Arrange for installation of new (working) Ebrake cables on Bug 
(I dont get under her since she tried to kill me that time...)
3. Try in vain to hide rust on Bug (hard to hide holes eh?)

4. Await the inevitable :snowcool: with anticipation of EBrake slides!!!!!! :laugh:

It was just too nice a day NOT to put on the snows, and to be honest, I don't know why I bother with "summers" on that car any more. Which is a good thing. :thumbup:
OTOH, I do still enjoy that car, fat and slow as she is.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Chris...you had me with your Manta.
> 
> Where the heck do you find these things?? :heart:


Oh, you know…Craigslist. :laugh:



TBerk said:


> Hey Chris;


:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally go the short throw shifter from my civic in the festiva. topped off with a gsr shift knob (non-leather ) i got for $5 about 3 years ago. 

turned out quite nicely i believe. a bit stiff, but way better than the old-worn-out-bushing-havin- boat oar it did have. sits a bit low tho, but 5th isnt in the glovebox anymore. :thumbup:


these look familiar...http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pts/2692345757.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> these look familiar...http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pts/2692345757.html


13" ones!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

hell I'll buy at that price, I cant use them but the price is good.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Chris - my friend with the black 88 16v said he ran into you somewhere up in Bel Air area, you shot him the V or something. He has a blown out 5th gear and was looking for some help. Would you rebuild that or just swap with something else?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

MickR said:


> Hey Chris - my friend with the black 88 16v said he ran into you somewhere up in Bel Air area, you shot him the V or something. He has a blown out 5th gear and was looking for some help. Would you rebuild that or just swap with something else?


That requires more information, methinks. If it's just popping out of 5th, that's a symptom of low fluid. Add fluid right away and it should be ok. 5th gear is in a separate housing from 1-4, so it can be changed out with the trans in the car, provided that there aren't any metal bits or shavings that have gotten anywhere else.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> 13" ones!


Damn I wish I had something that could wear 13's...:banghead:

In other news, it's time for a :beer:, I worked hard today, 14 acres of trees seem to shed a LOT this time of year.....


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris :thumbup::thumbup: good info I shall pass along.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well, it is a beautiful fall day, so that means:
> 1. Install snow tires on bug
> 2. Arrange for installation of new (working) Ebrake cables on Bug
> (I dont get under her since she tried to kill me that time...)
> ...


I just put little dinky 16s on the TDI 'Wagen last night. They look so small on there! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I just put little dinky 16s on the TDI 'Wagen last night. They look so small on there! :thumbup:


My BMW never had the snows off this year, but it's been stationary since February.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

woody16v said:


> these look familiar...http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pts/2692345757.html


I need those for the Jetta...STAT!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> hell I'll buy at that price, I cant use them but the price is good.


exactly why i posted that. i know if i had the cash id jump on them


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

woody16v said:


> these look familiar...http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pts/2692345757.html


Holy cow.


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Wish i wasn't broke >.< i like to have a variety 

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/2688573983.html


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

roccnhardplace said:


> Wish i wasn't broke >.< i like to have a variety
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/2688573983.html


Ugh, those Ronals.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

In case this thread moves too slowly, you can stare at this to kill time, it's pretty neat.

http://www.msf-usa.org/motion.html


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Getting on a plane to Amerika tomorrow to go to a VW show. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Came home to an excavator sitting in the parking lot. This a.m. it was gone, out to our house site. Finally this home building is going forward!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Getting on a plane to Amerika tomorrow to go to a VW show. :thumbup:


Green, sir, is more than just the colour of my MkI. There had better be adequate photographic evidence presented on your return, or sooner.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Getting on a plane to Amerika tomorrow to go to a VW show. :thumbup:


Wait, I'm getting on a plane to Kalifornia on Friday to go to a VW show.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait, I'm getting on a plane to Kalifornia on Friday to go to a VW show.


I will doing the same thing tomorrow  ... see you at Will's BBQ


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't wait!

...car is filthy, house isn't ready, it might rain...F it, we will still have a blast! 

Hey please if you can bring something for the Kelly Thomas Memorial Fund (ktmf.org), anything from a can of food to a blanket or old umbrella you have lying around. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

veetarded said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> ...car is filthy, house isn't ready, it might rain...F it, we will still have a blast!
> 
> Hey please if you can bring something for the Kelly Thomas Memorial Fund (ktmf.org), anything from a can of food to a blanket or old umbrella you have lying around. I'd really appreciate it.



On Friday 11-11-11 bring a can of food to the PRE-Bonelli GTG BBQ.
Don't get confused about Friday the BIG day is Sunday...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> In case this thread moves too slowly, you can stare at this to kill time, it's pretty neat.
> 
> http://www.msf-usa.org/motion.html


whoa, thats trippy


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Orlando International Airport :wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from Orlando International Airport :wave:


Good morning from Lester B. Pearson International Airport! Who else is sitting in an airport right now?! :screwy:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Good morning from Lester B. Pearson International Airport! Who else is sitting in an airport right now?! :screwy:



Welp, I'm walking out the door and biking over to McDonalds for my In-Flight meal and then to climbing a ladder. I suspect my cruising altitude will be Angels 0.0002, give or take a decimal place or two.

Most house paint being water based these days I don't suspect there may be any huffing oppertunities, but those TA® cutouts spook the hell out of me when I'm watching a spinning grid of blue squares. (They keep jumping around and doing some kind of dance....)


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Good morning from Lester B. Pearson International Airport! Who else is sitting in an airport right now?! :screwy:


I'm headed to one tonight, but not going to Bonelli once I get on the plane. :thumbdown: (or maybe not, it's stating to sun-rain out there at the moment...wait, that's sun-sleet:screwy

And another airport tomorrow, now that I think of it, for Remembance Day services at Warplane Heritage. :heart: to those who serve.

In other news, got a neat old press photo from the 40's ordered, originally published in the Chicago Tribune. :thumbup: Features an aircooler, of course.....

And finally, looks like RoccoJulie is heading here tomorrow evening. Not Bonelli, but it'll do fine.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290629944975+&viewitem#ht_1721wt_1166


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290629944975+&viewitem#ht_1721wt_1166


Awesome cars. Looks like they used a lot of parts off the ford Sierra.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Anyone see this reincarnated Morgan 3 Wheeler?




























It looks like the love child of a Sopwith Camel, a Triumph Bonnevile and a Harley Davidson. Want one!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Joe, that Morgan is Rear Wheel Drive, ain't it? 

(Piling Crazy up on top of Insane, why not?)


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Anyone see this reincarnated Morgan 3 Wheeler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks green and tan, therefore it must come live here. That is all I can say! Very gorgeous.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apparently nobody's here to chit-chat because they're all here:

http://www.bonellipark.org/ 

Wait!, I've got a GPS lock....
http://www.bonellipark.org/Hot Tubs.html 



Aaaand, in the realm of unintended consequences, and the spirit of 'and now for something completely different!', I submit the following:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergio_Bonelli



TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Apparently nobody's here to chit-chat because they're all here:
> 
> http://www.bonellipark.org/
> 
> TBerk


Well, Julie and I are NOT at Bonelli. we are drinking coffee in my living room and debating th "proposed sequence of events" for the day. NOT a plan. :laugh: 

Meeting up with Will for some good old parts-swapping, an auction of a guy's garage-ma-hal and grass drags are possible events for our day. And whatever else we find. There needs to be some Cabby work too....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Same here, but for me it will cutting down a few more trees, tensioning the alternator belt on Mandy's ____ing neon and prepping the garage for some wall construction next weekend.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm on call for a project in France, and helping a friend move, again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Heard the dumptruck pull in about 7am this morning and walked out back after we got home from breakfast. Things are looking good:


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Ugh , every time i go to the bar to relax and have a drink there is always this guy hell bent on racing his mustang against my rocc saying your vw isn't fast blah blah, and i say i dont really care about the quarter. I don't go out much and when i do i just want to relax but i have been talking about having a track day next year with a bunch of people from town so ill just put him down on a real track  and good times will be had by all .


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

roccnhardplace said:


> Ugh , every time i go to the bar to relax and have a drink there is always this guy hell bent on racing his mustang against my rocc saying your vw isn't fast blah blah, and i say i dont really care about the quarter. I don't go out much and when i do i just want to relax but i have been talking about having a track day next year with a bunch of people from town so ill just put him down on a real track  and good times will be had by all .


You need to ditch that guy and go to a new bar. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

roccnhardplace said:


> Ugh , every time i go to the bar to relax and have a drink there is always this guy hell bent on racing his mustang against my rocc saying your vw isn't fast blah blah, and i say i dont really care about the quarter. I don't go out much and when i do i just want to relax but i have been talking about having a track day next year with a bunch of people from town so ill just put him down on a real track  and good times will be had by all .


I had to check where you were from, I heard the same sort of stuff from the London ON group members! So what is it with Mustang owners being threatened by our little four bangers anyway? Why should a car with less than half the displacement endanger their coolness in any way? We know our cars are faster, no need to prove it and bruise the poor guy's ego, I say*.

*unless that Mustang lives in your driveway, then it is prefectly acceptable to crush it at the track!










(note lights at the "bottom of the tree", Mustangs have to cheat to attempt to win, very lame)


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

I would pick a different bar , but small town and I'm friends with the owners. It's truck country here, and the ones who got toys mostly have some form of muscle car. One of the funny parts is i get more people checking out the rocc then when i had my cutlass, monte or camaro lol only thing i had that got attention was this one 










Traded it in for my fiance and son who are in England , paper work and hoops and hurdles are almost done to get them here.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

roccnhardplace said:


> I would pick a different bar , but small town and I'm friends with the owners. It's truck country here, and the ones who got toys mostly have some form of muscle car. One of the funny parts is i get more people checking out the rocc then when i had my cutlass, monte or camaro lol only thing i had that got attention was this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just act impressed and let the guy talk, it seems to me many rustang owners have some sort of inferiority complex and feel the need to "impress" people with their twisted framed behemoths. some do have really nice cars, i still just nod and smile. 

that is a purty truck tho 


a recent post (saddestday's ea build thread) got some interesting ideas floating about in my noggin. who here has a homemade gokart?

http://www.diygokarts.com/kart-plans/kart-plans-main.html


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Had a homemade gokart when i was a kid, as well as an old snowmobile we converted into a gokart that was fun


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Heard the dumptruck pull in about 7am this morning and walked out back after we got home from breakfast. Things are looking good:


John, I forgot to mention I'm excited that you have piles. 

(seriously, construction is fun, and expensive. Try to enjoy it!)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Umm, so last sunday I made a deal and will be getting Mk1 #3 once I strip the auto rabbit. Anyone else excited about that?? I'll have 2 rollers and a running one. Cannot wait to have a pic of this!! This week I'll have pics of the 2 I already have.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Umm, so last sunday I made a deal and will be getting Mk1 #3 once I strip the auto rabbit. Anyone else excited about that?? I'll have 2 rollers and a running one. Cannot wait to have a pic of this!! This week I'll have pics of the 2 I already have.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Umm, so last sunday I made a deal and will be getting Mk1 #3 once I strip the auto rabbit. Anyone else excited about that?? I'll have 2 rollers and a running one. Cannot wait to have a pic of this!! This week I'll have pics of the 2 I already have.


Of course I am excited about it!!!! A MkI is a very good thing! WAAAAY better than an auto-bunny.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

WTF? No posts since....?????


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Of course I am excited about it!!!! A MkI is a very good thing! WAAAAY better than an auto-bunny.


ONE MK1 is a VERY good thing.  THREEE is AWESOME!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beershould be 18 here, a sixer for each!)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Rocco_crossing said:


> ONE MK1 is a VERY good thing.  THREEE is AWESOME!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beershould be 18 here, a sixer for each!)



:thumbup::thumbup:

Can;t wait to see this in person! Oh, and we will get down there to see your new place, sooner or later. Hopefully sooner!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Nataku said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Can;t wait to see this in person! Oh, and we will get down there to see your new place, sooner or later. Hopefully sooner!


Same with you guys!! I think you guys need a second Scirocco again! LOL.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> WTF? No posts since....?????



sorry was traveling with no internet access


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it has been a while since I posted pictures, and I'm just gonna throw a ream of them up here for your entertainment; this is from the past week or so. 

First, some Jetta art since it is getting cooler here in the GWN:










Last week I got to clean up a dead hive of bees in my parents' attic, and yum yum they smelled great. :thumbdown: Poor things, I think a group of yellowjackets killed them off. (I'd guess about 10% yellowjackets in the dead ones) I like honeybees, it made me a bit sad. 










And of course 11/11/11 was Remembrance day so I went to the service at Warplane Heritage. It was well attended. I was a bit late getting in for the service since I chose to remember on the apron, watching this working memorial taxi out:










She flew over during the moment of silence, but nobody complained.

RoccoJulie ventured up here for the weekend in her daily 16V, and we managed to find a few things to do. First, we went to see "Muddy", the town's oversized Mudcat. Yeah, my town has a big fish, wanna make something of it?:sly::sly:










And then we spotted an actual Scirocco in the wild!!!!!










Then we went to an auction I had heard about. It was, without a word of a lie, overhelming for a gearhead. I took pictures of some of the stuff, but there was just SO much. Everything in the following photos got sold, but there was a LOT more. It was just rediculous. 

Antique tractors, some restored like these, some not:



















This one was on low profile tires which are also run-flats.










Trucks, from pickups to rigs, new to restored oldies, and a field's worth of compete parts trucks:



















I seriously would love one of these old sleds:










Cars:










And something to haul them home with:










And maybe some useful obstruction for your exhaust:










THIS I should have bid on. We need one, and this one was VW powered too! 










And there was stuff inside the buildings, like these signs, and, oh, say, a few airplanes....:screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, s since we'd spent part of the day absorbing the best of counrty living, we headed for a legit ******* activity, grass drags. And may I offer for your enjoyment, one girl of Wrong Seson Racing....hey it's cold up here, so the scantily clad girls go south for the winter!










And of course, there were, ummm, unique modes of pit tranportation:










And a token pic of my kid on his sled:










Sunday we did a little tech procedure on the Cabby, since I bought a decent trunk lid which freed up a dented lid for Julie which was better than the bent lid on her Cabby. Both cars neeed paint, so color matching is not too important at this point.










And then we went out to Flyer's for breakfast, and she went home. It was a busy weekend for sure!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, i flew back to Toronto last night, spent 11 hours there then ended up back in the states. Spending the week in Blauvelt, NY. Currently lost in the second largest shopping mall in America, stealing wi-fi from the Apple Store.

My company car is silver, made in Mexico and a station wagon. I'm sort of liking working for a German company. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Umm, so last sunday I made a deal and will be getting Mk1 #3 once I strip the auto rabbit. Anyone else excited about that?? I'll have 2 rollers and a running one. Cannot wait to have a pic of this!! This week I'll have pics of the 2 I already have.



Ho Hum....


Wait!, I mean YAHOOOOO! 
(now I need some lemon, honey, & Hot Tea...)
< ahem >



vwdaun said:


> WTF? No posts since....?????


Post Bonelli Vacuum... 

And PunchBuggy; I'z is Relevant to all Wrong Season Racing Girls. 
(Besides, Spring is but a moment away...)

TBerk
'tank you.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Well, i flew back to Toronto last night, spent 11 hours there then ended up back in the states. Spending the week in Blauvelt, NY. Currently lost in the second largest shopping mall in America, stealing wi-fi from the Apple Store.
> 
> My company car is silver, made in Mexico and a station wagon. I'm sort of liking working for a German company. :thumbup:


Do tell.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Sunday we did a little tech procedure on the Cabby, since I bought a decent trunk lid which freed up a dented lid for Julie which was better than the bent lid on her Cabby. Both cars neeed paint, so color matching is not too important at this point.


Somehow I don't think this was the picture intended here. Despite it's awesomeness.

And yes Chris. Tell us more. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Somehow I don't think this was the picture intended here. Despite it's awesomeness.
> 
> And yes Chris. Tell us more. :thumbup:


Yeah, that was the wrong one, this netbook keyboard is so awesome.... :banghead:
anyway, should be fixed now....though the Cabby would no doubt like some air forced down it's throat...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, that was the wrong one, this netbook keyboard is so awesome.... :banghead:
> anyway, should be fixed now....though the Cabby would no doubt like some air forced down it's throat...


LOL. From dail-up to netbook in ONE year?? Mind=Blown.  :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> LOL. From dail-up to netbook in ONE year?? Mind=Blown.  :laugh:


Hell, I've hd the netbook from back when they were a novelty (which is why the eyboard is worn out) , got it because it colour matched my MS car's interior...... (mmmm, copper). 
The wireless card in my bigger laptop died, and it dates back to the dawn of Vista so I just don't want to put any money into it, so I'm waiting for another really bad version of Windows to come out and I'll buy another laptop. :banghead: (I went from ME to Vista...7 sounds way too good for me, and Macs are just plain reliable) 

One of these days I might even get a cell phone...:laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm 25 today, the spiral downward trend starts today.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> One of these days I might even get a cell phone...:laugh:


LOL. I upgraded fairly recently from a cell phone to a "pocket computer that makes phone calls" and let me tell you there is no turning back. Now I am waiting for the 4s to flood the market so I can switch from the 3g to the 4 without selling one of my kids.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> LOL. I upgraded fairly recently from a cell phone to a "pocket computer that makes phone calls" and let me tell you there is no turning back. Now I am waiting for the 4s to flood the market so I can switch from the 3g to the 4 without selling one of my kids.



LOL, I'd need actual cell signal to make use of such a device!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Same with you guys!! I think you guys need a second Scirocco again! LOL.



:thumbup: 

I think that black 1979 Special Edition is still for sale out in Western MN......


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Do tell.


Just hanging out at the new company's North American head office for the week. Being a German company, apparently all company cars have to be German, so I'm rocking this through the week.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

And this, Chris, does NOTHING to explain further details.

Nice company car though. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Hell, I've hd the netbook from back when they were a novelty (which is why the eyboard is worn out) , got it because it colour matched my MS car's interior...... (mmmm, copper).
> The wireless card in my bigger laptop died, and it dates back to the dawn of Vista so I just don't want to put any money into it, so I'm waiting for another really bad version of Windows to come out and I'll buy another laptop. :banghead: (I went from ME to Vista...7 sounds way too good for me, and Macs are just plain reliable)
> 
> One of these days I might even get a cell phone...:laugh:


Dude. ( I mean Chick...) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system) 

Check out dem System Requirements!:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#System_requirements 

Current Minimum RequirementsServerDesktopProcessor (x86) with the i686 instruction set300 MHz700 MHzMemory (RAM)128 MiB384 MiBHard Drive (free space)1 GB5 GBMonitor Resolution640×4801024×768

MuHAHahahahah... 

Or better yet (retaining the use of GNOME as a GUI vs the new stuff which is all icon buttons as desktop, all the time..) And especially useful on lower powered systems;

*lubuntu* variant: (Low Over Head) Ubuntu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu 


> Lubuntu 11.10 is the first version of Lubuntu with official sanction as a member of the Ubuntu family.


You can dual boot w/ out having to delete the existing windows stuff, and I'd suggest creating a separate partition for your OS and /Home. Blowing up the OS doesn't fubar your Documents/Videos/Bookmarks, etc, etc that way.

Surprisingly easy, even for former school teachers to use , I could support you in getting it sourced (free), installed, and up and running even from a country away.


You know you want to...



TBerk

PS; *cholland_ - Get thee to the Drive-In, stat. *damn the weather, that's what bearskins are for...
*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Just hanging out at the new company's North American head office for the week. Being a German company, apparently all company cars have to be German, so I'm rocking this through the week.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

very cool company wagen you have there sir 

by the way the mk4 Jetta wagon was built by Karmann Coachworks in Germany


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And Now, For Something Completely Different...*

Whoa, *Black* Beetle. Bam-a-lam. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NGN4J6F_vI 


(It looks like a Scirocco, if you squint just a _leeeeetle_ bit...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Dude. ( I mean Chick...)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
> 
> ...




Well, ummm, no I really don't think I want to. What I really want is...wait for it....World Peace. :laugh: And maybe a slice of cherry pie. 
I will never really embrace information technology as anything other than a useful tool. I already have enough hobbies. So I learn what is essential to my needs and whine when it's not enough. *It is my way. *

Besides, trying to stay cutting edge where technology is concerned is an expensive addiction. Ever add up what that new Android phone costs you in a year? Yeh, mine costs $100 and when that runs out, it costs another $100. The guys hawking phone plans fall quiet when I ask them if they can match 100 a year. Mind you, I get basic phone use for that, but that's fine. I can't use a cell phone in my home anyway, no signal. 
And besides, I have that cute little antique gal in Pa. to support now. That will adequately stretch my budget. Not that your suggestion would cost anything, I know that. 
Anyway, back to the quest to import a plane, which is nearly a full time job. Today will be about engine logs, which are easier to summarize than the airframe logs. The engine is only 40 years worth, most of which doesn't matter much. The prop logs will be extra easy to review, since it was new yesterday. Okay, time for coffee.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Spilled coffee on my lap this morning driving to the shop.
Saw a white S2 slammed with a roof rack, I quickly turned my head to catch it again and my coffee went in my lap :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Love is Pain, esp related to Sciroccos









World Peace is admiral, and general, but most often major, corporal and private.









Timbo is da man.








Hi Becky's fingers...)

I don't know what the heck is up w/ Timob though, he's just crazy.










Falcor. (for no particular reason...)










Some dude is manufacturing Brand New Mk1 Rain Trays. Buy one.
http://www.boltind.com/

Bonelli, once again, took place without me but I didn't cry one little bit, really.












I seem to be Meme- Mesmerised!, Help Meeeeeeee.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Same with you guys!! I think you guys need a second Scirocco again! LOL.


And no, you can't have Glenn back.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

prom king said:


> Spilled coffee on my lap this morning driving to the shop.
> Saw a white S2 slammed with a roof rack, I quickly turned my head to catch it again and my coffee went in my lap :thumbup:


But it was SOOOOOO worth it, right? :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> And no, you can't have Glenn back.




Amber still misses him. Hopefully we'll make it to Cincy this year and see him again!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nataku said:


> Amber still misses him. Hopefully we'll make it to Cincy this year and see him again!


That would be awesome.

And Happy Birthday.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Amber still misses him. Hopefully we'll make it to Cincy this year and see him again!


Today, some new goodies arrive for him from Kalifornia. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

the Big game (#114) is tomorrow, Sat.

Stanford vs Cal Berkeley, winner keeps 'the Axe' for the next year.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Game_(football) 



> *Big Game* is the annual football game between University of California, Berkeley and Stanford University, which is held in late November or early December. The first Big Game was held on March 19, 1892 on San Francisco's Haight Street grounds when Stanford beat Cal 14–10. It is the tenth longest rivalry in NCAA Division I FBS football.


This year it's 'down on the Farm...' and a Night Game (wth?) and likely in the Rain to boot.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Built two wall sections for the new house today. We are building them in a garage, so that when the slab is ready all we have to do is bolt them together-speeding things up. After a lot of screw ups on the first one, things went much better, and quicker on the second one. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


crazyaboutrocs said:


> Built two wall sections for the new house today. We are building them in a garage, so that when the slab is ready all we have to do is bolt them together-speeding things up. After a lot of screw ups on the first one, things went much better, and quicker on the second one. :thumbup:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Today, some new goodies arrive for him from Kalifornia. :thumbup:


Awesome! Can't wait to see pics!  :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good morning!

Time to go get a CHEESESTEAK! 

Only a couple of weeks left. Snow tire season comes... 

Today is my first day back at work in 3 weeks. Good to be back, I think!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Today is my first day back at work in 3 weeks. Good to be back, I think!


:screwy: never head that before :laugh:

Happy Noon!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts in over 12 hours. You guys (and hot chicks) are slacking bigtime.

Roadtripping Wednesday to Colonial Beach VA for Turkey-Day. Anyone semi-nearby? Will be heading home Saturday morning.

Edit for ownage!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*TEAM ANDY ARMY ® RULES!*


....and that's all I gotta say...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :screwy: never head that before :laugh:
> 
> Happy Noon!


Yeh, oddly it was sort of that way for me one day last week. Not sure I'd be able to deal with full time ever again though...but a bit of additional income is pretty essential to my lifestyle choice. 

Anyway, gotta love the "out the door quick two minute conversation" with my son. Me: "that transmission's not gonna be the right one, so see if that Cabby guy has one. Oh, I seem to remember Jeff had one he wanted a case of beer for, I'll check with him when I call about the bug". The kid, "Okay. I'll check out the Cabby guy." Me:" LOL, here's guy wants to trade his Tigermoth up/down for a Corvette..." The kid: "Oh, there was a guy at a quad dealership up North that traded a guy two quads for a J3 Cub. He's selling it cheap....you know what cubs go for these days?" Me. "some blither about the cult-like following of the Cub." The kid "Yeah, you know Jeff's carb job? It's going to turn into an engine job. Took the one valve out and it's chewed". 

In like 30 seconds it went cars-planes-cars-ATVS-planes-sleds. The oil industry must just love our household. My adventures with internal combustion engines is largely limited to the venerable 1.9 TDI, with a failed attempt to operate an aircooler last night. Sadly, Jack Frost took over very quickly as pilot in command at sunset, and frost on the wing means I'm going staying on the ground. Try again Thursday. 

And big news about my plane. On her 66th birthday yesterday, I got word that the one worrisome missing piece of paperwork could be generated, I'm SO thankful for that. Hopefully she can start heading north next week, weather permitting. It might have been sooner if you 'murricans celebrated Thanksgiving at the proper time.  Renting keeps getting steadily more expensive, it's like $140/hr with the taxes for a little two seater, so yeah, it'll be good to own. No Scirocco news, sorry. Winter's gonna drag on forever I think, though there's still no salt/snow at least.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok who broke the forum? It looks all weird....

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And big news about my plane. On her 66th birthday yesterday, I got word that the one worrisome missing piece of paperwork could be generated, I'm SO thankful for that. Hopefully she can start heading north next week, weather permitting. It might have been sooner if you 'murricans celebrated Thanksgiving at the proper time.  Renting keeps getting steadily more expensive, it's like $140/hr with the taxes for a little two seater, so yeah, it'll be good to own. No Scirocco news, sorry. Winter's gonna drag on forever I think, though there's still no salt/snow at least.


Congrats, Cathy!

In my news, I may have found a replacement chrome bumper rub strip, I have new 10.9 bolts on the way for the bumpers, I'm planning on picking up a donor 1.6-liter engine for my winter tear down and rebuild project and I'm looking forward to 4.5 days of time off Wed through Sunday. 

I LOVE CAR PROJECTS! :thumbup:

And it looks like it might wait till January to snow this year in PA. Nothing but 50 degrees as of late.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Finished up the timing chain job on my S4 this past weekend. Still a few things to finish up, but it's "done" for the most part. 



















































bad adjusters! 









good adjusters! 









friends









gallery


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

High res picture??


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm me your email


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> good adjusters!


Wow 

I'm pretty sure I could buy a whole replacement 2.0 for my DD for about a third of what you paid for timing chain adjusters for yours. :screwy:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

That's just for the adjusters. The timing chain/guide kit was $3000, plus another $350 in special tools.

:screwy:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Sheesh. I'll stick with my Cessna, it's cheaper to maintain.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's insane! Thank you for reminding me to stick with VW/Audi's 1992 and older. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mr lee said:


> That's just for the adjusters. The timing chain/guide kit was $3000, plus another $350 in special tools.
> 
> :screwy:


Are you f*cking kidding me? I mean, Audi has some serious balls. Though, the S4 is sweet, so probably worth it. Now go drive the snot outta it! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday *Mtl-Marc* :beer:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

California 16v said:


> Happy Birthday *Mtl-Marc* :beer:


:screwy:

Really!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Congrats, Cathy!
> 
> In my news, I may have found a replacement chrome bumper rub strip, I have new 10.9 bolts on the way for the bumpers, I'm planning on picking up a donor 1.6-liter engine for my winter tear down and rebuild project and I'm looking forward to 4.5 days of time off Wed through Sunday.
> 
> ...


Praying for this. ^ And I may be heading down to the Philly area again sometime in early December. No *PLANS* yet, but it may work out that way, so who's gonna be around? And can I mooch a hunk of floor if I do venture down there? PM me if you'd be up for a visitor in a Scirocco IV. 



85roccoZ400 said:


>




That is, without a word of a lie, the most beautiful piece of mechanical art I have ever seen. 

And I am SO glad that it is yours....puts the "Ow" in Owdee (unless you pronouce it Oddie, but with that pain level, why would you?) And yeah, Daun, my new-from-the-factory prop installed works out to less than the parts for that job. NOT fo the weak of wallet, that. But I just can't stop looking at it, it really is beautiful. :heart:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Are you f*cking kidding me? I mean, Audi has some serious balls. Though, the S4 is sweet, so probably worth it. Now go drive the snot outta it! :thumbup:


Not joking one bit... why you think Max was up for sale a few months ago? 

Audi quoted me 35hrs @ $120/hr for labor
an inependent VW shop quoted me 30hrs @ $110 just to pull the motor (not including timing chain job)

So, although I paid nearly $5k for the job, I saved myself $4k by hiring a few VW tech's to help me out. I'm thankful I have such talented friends who are willing to make this happen. 

It does but a bit of a damper on the savings account, but I'll recover. I'm just glad we were able to do it. 

@ punchbug - that motor is a work of art, period. It's 2 - 20v heads mounted in a true V on 4 cyls each, all timed w/ 4 timing chains and 8 guides. The tolerances are incredibly tight and it's nothing short of a miracle that it can produce the power it does. What's also cool is that there is an accessory chain in the back that runs the power steering pump and water pump. Also, the alternator is watercooled. Pretty incredible that they fit all this crap in such a small engine bay. Everything fits together like a big puzzle. 

I will admit, I do like working on my Karmann's simply because I have ROOM to work. :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone :snowcool:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I thought I'd posted this great response, full of servitude, character recognition (tongue in cheek style), honorific phrases acknowledging form and function blending beauty and strength....


And I shut down the system last night before I hit the send key. :sly:

so...
*Mr Lee!, Mr. Lee! *









Happythanksgivingdude.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Allow me to be the first to post today...unless my computer's not refreshing properly....I'm guessing you're all sleeping off turkey leftovers eh? My day was a light flurry of fail. I dont think I ran into one bit of luck all day, but I'm hoping that my proposed evening of "detailing the big brown 82" will prove more satisfying. If housework is the highlight of my day, well, that gives you an idea of the level of fail. :thumbdown: Happy turkey hangover day to you yankees!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought a few top secret Scirocco parts today… :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> My day was a light flurry of fail. I dont think I ran into one bit of luck all day, but I'm hoping that my proposed evening of "detailing the big brown 82" will prove more satisfying.


Well at least we talked on the phone so it wasn't a completely horrible day. Here's to hoping that nothing else tries to attack you in your next "detailing" adventure.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Well at least we talked on the phone so it wasn't a completely horrible day. Here's to hoping that nothing else tries to attack you in your next "detailing" adventure.


Well as you know, housewok is dangerous and must not be entered into lightly. And talking to a friend is always a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats housework?.....Oh that thing my fiance LIKES to do, i wouldn't want to cut into her hobby.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


>


Yeah, any of you Birky and tie-dye-wearing patchoulli smelling goofballs; yeah, let's talk about "Art".

Machines like this are why I wrench. This is imagination made solid and real; engineered and become part of the world, a thing of beauty, albeit complex.

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Yeah, any of you Birky and tie-dye-wearing patchoulli smelling goofballs; yeah, let's talk about "Art".
> 
> Machines like this are why I wrench. This is imagination made solid and real; engineered and become part of the world, a thing of beauty, albeit complex.
> 
> :thumbup:


So a) You callin' me an old hippie? and b) Not art but an "artful melding of design and technology"? 
Whatever. I can't stop looking at it. I may frame it and put it on my wall...(or bedroom ceiling, but I digress  ) 

Anyway, what have you all been up to besides the turkey coma? Should be a good weekend for initiation of winter projects, no? I have a gearbox for the boy in my hatch ( which I'm 99% sure will not work) so that's looming large here, as is the completion of the siding on his shop, and the annual killing of a conifer for decorative purposes. I can say without a word of a lie that it cannot be bigger than last year's, since that one scarred the living room ceiling. I'll probaly opt for something "with character" this year.


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)

3 mk1's under one roof. White has an aba swap daily driver, orange is a g60 track car, red one is fully restored.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> And it looks like it might wait till January to snow this year in PA. Nothing but 50 degrees as of late.



shhhh. dont jinx it!


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmm that white one looks and awful lot like the one in my garage (note rear wheel arch is messed up)


----------



## marky967 (Jun 23, 2005)

roccnhardplace said:


> hmmm that white one looks and awful lot like the one in my garage (note rear wheel arch is messed up)


yep. its home before you bought it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

woody16v said:


> shhhh. dont jinx it!


Yeah. I'm trying to build a house and I would love the snow to hold off until the end of December.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> My day was a light flurry of fail. I dont think I ran into one bit of luck all day, ...



Lets see: it was a double header day w/ two locations, (luckily in the same area code.) 

Arraival at sight one =pssss.... psssss...pssss...pssss sound emanating front rotating front tire. Went in and came back out and dealt with that, hit the road...


Heeeeey, why is this bicycle's rear wheel (Oh, you all knew this was my trusty iron horse o' Bike, right?) , why is the rear wheel rubbing the frame? Three broken spokes! Frack!  (It must have been that downhill from Woodside the other day..) Reducing tire pressure allowed it to back off a bit from full contact. but riding a wobbly, soon to taco rim is m'barrasin.

Sight Two, oh wait- Broken Gear Cable. Ooooh, Kaaay. Set it in one gear, hit the road, Site Two.

'They' shipped a box there prior to my arrival but it cant be found. 
Cell phone off line, calling Tech Support via payphone and (bit of luck here); Toll Free Number.

Now, as for you young'ns out there; a pay phone is a landline, placed on the street for public use, you pay-as-you-go, and they used to be enclosed in their own little personal 'phone closet' or shed type housing. 
You could speak in relatively anonymous privacy (this was prior to speaking your business on the street for all to 'enjoy') And prior to caller ID. 

These days a Public Phone is a rarity, bordering on an oddity. Soon to be an anachronism.

Attending to the job at hand I got the heck out of there but lo and behold had no forms to get signed prior to leaving. That's on me; I brought two of one kind and none of another.... 

But it was just one more straw on the camel, yaknowhwatI'msay'n? ya feel me?

You've never had as much fun trying to get to a local library to print out an Adobe formatted form w/ trusty laptop in hand only to find you only gots 15 mins before closing and you haven't logged into the WinXP partition on this particular system in so long you've forgotten the password  , you've left your password cracking utils at home :facepalm: and _they've_ made no provisions for printing via a wifi based client running the Linux OS. :banghead: . (Why do I have to download and install some widget just to enable printing in the Library? wth?, I've already signed in w/ a unique ID, etc... :sly 

I need some Scirocco Content about now...

OH!, right, I've got . No. I'm not going to talk about it yet, it's like counting unborn chickens....



TBerk
the egg came first btw, what laid it was an 'almost-chicken'.
We can talk about one hand clapping if you like...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The Muppets was great.  
Absolutely silly, hilarious, ridiculous, and faithful to the original. 
Yep - it was made for US, more than our kids. 
(they would enjoy it, of course. But, this 'kids' movie is ours.)

That is all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> The Muppets was great.
> Absolutely silly, hilarious, ridiculous, and faithful to the original.
> Yep - it was made for US, more than our kids.
> (they would enjoy it, of course. But, this 'kids' movie is ours.)
> ...


Awesome, I'm plotting three generation trip to go see it next week. My daughter, me and my mom. Should be fun! :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I have a gearbox for the boy in my hatch ( which I'm 99% sure will not work) so that's looming large here, as is the completion of the siding on his shop, and the annual killing of a conifer for decorative purposes. I can say without a word of a lie that it cannot be bigger than last year's, since that one scarred the living room ceiling. I'll probaly opt for something "with character" this year.


I wish I had a picture that could describe how tall your living room ceiling is. But the angel tree-topper with the glowing jubblies? Yep, I DO have a pic of that. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

First, go get a tree: (properly edited for ownage!)










THEN!!!! Install glowing jubblies :



vwdaun said:


> I wish I had a picture that could describe how tall your living room ceiling is. But the angel tree-topper with the glowing jubblies? Yep, I DO have a pic of that. :laugh:


Well, the ceiling is 17'. and this year's tree would be about 16'10", trimmed precisely so the glowing jubblie gal doesn't scratch her head on the ceiling. This tree's got a lot smaller trunk than last year's though, and it's been "deer pruned" to about half way up so it's pretty narrow for its height. I'm pretty tired of hanging stuff on it but I still have a few things to put up. The guys at the tree place remembered us from last year since the tree barely stays on the truck bed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Don't let it ever be said that a V12 is too heavy for a Scirocco*

Not sure if you've seen this before, but damn. 

http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/

(just as the .org list died, I picked up a new gearhead list in its place. Not as good, but entertaining nonetheless; this came from them)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

TBerk said:


> I thought I'd posted this great response, full of servitude, character recognition (tongue in cheek style), honorific phrases acknowledging form and function blending beauty and strength....
> 
> 
> And I shut down the system last night before I hit the send key. :sly:
> ...


haha thanks TB! Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> First, go get a tree: (properly edited for ownage!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I have one o' dem pictures!










But I really like this one:










And in other news, I did this:










Still need to get around to posting pictures of the rear bumper. Also need to drill and compress the shocks. But overall, happy with the results. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey, I have one o' dem pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that chrome goodness Joe! PLUS it will help distinguish yours from mine. Shiny? = Joe's Not shiny (including paint) = MINE.... I have to say I kind of miss that red hood on mine though, it was fun.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

ABS working on the left, ABS not working on the right.


I dare you not to smile !


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Falcor said:


> I dare you not to smile !



:laugh: I lol'd. :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> And in other news, I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great, Joe!!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Not sure if you've seen this before, but damn.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/tiniestengine/
> 
> (just as the .org list died, I picked up a new gearhead list in its place. Not as good, but entertaining nonetheless; this came from them)


I have seen small self made engines before but nothing that small  Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

8716vrocco said:


> I have seen small self made engines before but nothing that small  Very cool, thanks for sharing.


Seriously. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Great link.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/17973045




http://vimeo.com/22680248


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Amazing the work that went into that thing!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

8716vrocco said:


> I have seen small self made engines before but nothing that small  Very cool, thanks for sharing.


Yeah, the Ercoupe list fills the gap left by the list of the old days with that kind of goodness. I miss the list from way back, always heated discussions about tech stuff there. Not much Scirocco content though, just like my day today. Though I DID get a new battery tender for my birthday, so Sciroccos will like that. Despite the grey weather I got to abuse a rental Cessna for an hour and a bit, came home to birthday pie (oh nomnomom), and a nice phone conversation with the FAA regarding what else, paperwork. I'm convinced it may never end until trees vanish from the earth forever. It was sure a pretty nght to fly though, very enjoyable. :thumbup:


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

Received good news today. My fiance and son live in England and after close to 2 years we finally got her fiance visa approved, i cant wait till her and my son get here its been almost 2 years since i have had my hands on either one, i was there for my sons birth for a month and have been going nuts ever since. Now if i would just hear back on a new job all will be perfect.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

400 Pages....

Four HUNDRED Pages!

Of course punchbuggy was the owner of said page. Natch. Its only fair.

(hardplace.... hang in dere bud...)


TBerk
too foggy out here lately to see my next Scirocco, so I'm squint'n and peer'n, and maaaayb I see a grill or something...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> And in other news, I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Chrome + Metallic Green is the perfect combo, in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

roccnhardplace said:


> Received good news today. My fiance and son live in England and after close to 2 years we finally got her fiance visa approved, i cant wait till her and my son get here its been almost 2 years since i have had my hands on either one, i was there for my sons birth for a month and have been going nuts ever since. Now if i would just hear back on a new job all will be perfect.


THAT is awesome news!!! :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Oh My!! :heart: eace:



scirocco*joe said:


>


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It is snowing. My son sent me this:

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-View...um=Social+Media&utm_campaign=Post+To+Facebook

But it is sold. Creative advertising pays off I guess!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Well written, but no pictures??


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

*pistons and cams???*

any suggestions on what kind of pistons and cams i should get for an 85 scirocco? 1.8L


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I guess that would depend on your goals for the build.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I guess that would depend on your goals for the build.


Yup. This. ^. So if you are going naturally aspirated, may as well bump up the compression ratio. I had 10:1 pistons from an RD (or similar) with knock sensing ignition and a G grind. It was a fun build. And then it got boost, so you' want to drop compression ratio for that. So it's got the stock JH 8.5:1 pistons now. All a matter of what your goals are. Obviously you could use the JH pistons if you wanted to stay NA too, that's a real bulletproof engine; the JH. Tough as nails.


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

im just trying to get more power out of my 1.8L. i was told high compression pistons would help. and an after market cam. but i cant find any for a scirocco.


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

also what exhaust system would you reccomend for me?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=23

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=24

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=25

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=26

http://www.autotech.com/category/camshafts.html?fromcat=scirocco-mkii-8v


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


>


So what happened to all that dirt? 









It actually looks better now, but it's dark when I get home so no pics. As of now-well drilled and this morning they ran the water line. Except for a short section, the form boards are in place and just have to be squared. Tomorrow Mandy and I are off and will install the drain plumbing system.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So what happened to all that dirt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're finally making progress! Awesome that the snow is holding off too. Doesn't look like there will be a basement, is there one? Glad to see the "foreman" was helping out, you'll have a hammer in his hand before long. My guy was always building some big project, and 27 years later, nothing's changed.

I spent about half the day calling/emailing the FAA/Transport Canada/theTitle Service/the Insurance agent/the ferry pilot and it seems like more than that somehow. (Oh, my ISP too, THAT was the worst. Rogers is going on the island.) Anyway, it looks like the plane may finally move north next week. Fingers crossed. It'll be likely January before I can actually fly it if all goes well, longer if not. I test flew it in August. It's a long haul, but I knew that going in. 
I spent the other half of the day hauling firewood an armfull at time out of the bush. (I already have poison ivy on my face, so I figured a bit more exposure wouldn't make much difference) Likely about three cords, but it was scattered all over the place with a lot of tops in the way that needed moving. Anyway, that went well only because I had excellent help from this one:











She stayed with me all afternoon. She's the best dog I've ever had! I have her lazy TV watching son beside me now. He's aiming to become a cat-mountain, so sleeping is part of his girth increasing regime.


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

would a skunk intake work on an 85 scirocco?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Gonna need more than one for a good dinner dude.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

hallc089 said:


> would a skunk intake work on an 85 scirocco?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Did a lot of digging today, probably about 90' or so for drain pipes. Glad that's over. :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


It might smell funny.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Got keys to my new place today - moving to South Park! No, not that South Park, the one in Dayton lol. Once I get settled in I'll see about befriending the neighbor down the street with the pair of Sciroccos.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Got keys to my new place today - moving to South Park! No, not that South Park, the one in Dayton lol. Once I get settled in I'll see about befriending the neighbor down the street with the pair of Sciroccos.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Got keys to my new place today - moving to South Park! No, not that South Park, the one in Dayton lol. Once I get settled in I'll see about befriending the neighbor down the street with the pair of Sciroccos.


 Good deal. Already sounds like they're your (and our) kind of people. 
They has Sciroccos!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Got keys to my new place today - moving to South Park! No, not that South Park, the one in Dayton lol. Once I get settled in I'll see about befriending the neighbor down the street with the pair of Sciroccos.


LOL, South Park. Just don't start blaming Canada, eh? 

I am in Midwestern, but so far it has been a MkIV Scirocco GTG, and will continue that way for a few hours yet. And I have a spare "Herbie" trunklid (glass part amputated) in my hatch, so there could even be Scirocco IV tech prcedures once we get back from a road trip. My NewBeetle, (do I now have go call it "First Gen New Beetle" with the change in body style???:screwy hatch hardware is corrosion welded an needs replacing. ALSO in my hatch, given to me by a very generous friend up here in the wilds of Ontario, is an unmounted full sized billboard ad fo the Scirocco 16V!!!!!! Now I just need to find an 8'X30' wall space for it! :laugh: It is a VERY cool piece of VW history.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> ALSO in my hatch, given to me by a very generous friend up here in the wilds of Ontario, is an unmounted full sized billboard ad fo the Scirocco 16V!!!!!! Now I just need to find an 8'X30' wall space for it! :laugh: It is a VERY cool piece of VW history.


That is a VERY exciting find!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Gonna need more than one for a good dinner dude.


got it covered, was just posting the largest from that day which was a little over 17 inches. 
(third up from bottom) 











and then i went back this morning and had these on the bank in less than fifteen minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> LOL, South Park. Just don't start blaming Canada, eh?
> 
> I ALSO in my hatch, given to me by a very generous friend up here in the wilds of Ontario, is an unmounted full sized billboard ad fo the Scirocco 16V!!!!!! Now I just need to find an 8'X30' wall space for it! :laugh:


Hmm, I will have a wall that fit that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hmm, I will have a wall that fit that.


I may have before long as well. NIe try though. i'm home from a weekend up at Midwestern. I "drove" two Sciroccos if you count pushing, leaning in the window to steer or kicking the tires to aim the right way. And when they were in the worng spot, some lifting and sideways pushing with a freind. Gotta love a car you can lift eh back end of eh? I DID, however, get to sit behind the wheel of a big old Chevy truck, plaid dinner jacket on, gun by my side YEEHAW!!! We didn't wrench on Carrots, but I tickled her under the fender flare and she giggled just a little. Or maybe that was the wind. Tonight has been about more airplane crap. I had a plan, and you know that is always open to modification. So I'll be scrambling, as usual.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I had a plan...


:laugh:


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

*help!!!!*

i need a fuse relay diagram for an 8valve 1985 scirocco.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

............by the way.....We made a new Adventures of Team Andy 2011 Christmas Special.......

In case you missed those stupid cartoons....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My Old Roc said:


> ............by the way.....We made a new Adventures of Team Andy 2011 Christmas Special.......
> 
> In case you missed those stupid cartoons....


I KNOW!!!!!!!! It was such a nice surprise to find that!!!!!!:thumbup:

And my evening last night involved drinking beer in the gentle glow of two laptops, sitting on the couch bonding with my son, surrounded by a crate of document's scattered about, filing out a 21 page government form. The fun just never ends. 

As for the plans? Yeah I only have one when it is required by law. And when several federal regulatory bodies are involved. Customs, Transport Canada and the FAA all need their own mountain of paper. And the beauty is my hubby is on the phone non-stop and I have more calls to make....ah well. Add to that that nobody seems to be picking up the phone. :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

From the e-mails this evening I'm guessing more progress had been made.

I wish it would stop precipitating around here so I could finish moving furniture. It sucks moving in the rain. :thumbdown:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

My Old Roc said:


> ............by the way.....We made a new Adventures of Team Andy 2011 Christmas Special.......
> 
> In case you missed those stupid cartoons....




hooraaaay!:laugh::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun hacked by cathy said:


> From the e-mails this evening I'm guessing more progress had been made.
> 
> I wish it would stop precipitating around here so I could get the plane home. It sucks moving an airplane in the rain. :thumbdown:


There, fixed. At least it's consistent clouds at doorframe height for the entire route. I'm waiting on a cancellation call form the ferry pilot. And that plan? Oh it transformed itself a whole bunch of times yesterday! I'm happier with the current "proposed sequence of events" though. 
In othe news, I finally have enough heater in my greenhouse to make it through winter, I hope. Okay, gotta get crap lined up for the miracle of clear skies if some fluke weather change happens. Not gonna, but whatever. But I need to get my ducks in a row to go to Rochester if that happens. (Pffft, she said Rochester and weather in close proximity! :facepalm

And feline death is apparently stalking the house. I'd better go stave that off before my leg gets cut to shreds.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

hallc089 said:


> i need a fuse relay diagram for an 8valve 1985 scirocco.



What are you relaying?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

To our British members: Is London Heathrow the best option, typically, to fly into GB price-wise? Or I guess from your perspective, is it cheapest for you to fly out of there on international flights?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> What are you relaying?



This will work for most applications:

http://xkcd.com/730/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Made some progress today. Finished the drains, got them inspected and covered back over. Tomorrow compact and rake the soil, lay foam and let concrete guy lay rebar.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I saw a Fisker Karma today near Willow Grove/Hatboro, PA.


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you for the diagram and the help!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

hallc089 said:


> i need a fuse relay diagram for an 8valve 1985 scirocco.


see Bentley. If you can't see Bentley, save up and buy your car a nice X-mas present.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

oop... nevermind.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> see Bentley. If you can't see Bentley, save up and buy your car a nice X-mas present.



I seem to have fixed it by sarcasm...

But I agree w/ the 'Buy a Bentley!" advise.


TBerk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Foam laid and now waiting on foundation guy with rebar. Then we run tubing and pour concrete. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I seem to have *scared people away all day* by sarcasm...
> 
> But I agree w/ the 'Buy a Bentley!" advise.
> 
> ...


Where IS everybody? 

EDIT: I see that Bob the Builder is here. If HE has time to be here, what are the REST of you doing? I know, I know, same thing we do every night....


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

no **** buy a bently i was told not to use this website because you all were a bunch of pricks that think you know everything. but really you dont know **** cuz thats not even a fuse relay diagram.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

with that kinda attitude yea dont use this site. We all joke a bit yes but there is very valuable information here. 

other note I'm doing brakes on a bug and cant get the fronts to catch so prob goin to rebuild wheel cylinders


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

hallc089 said:


> no **** buy a bently i was told not to use this website because you all were a bunch of pricks that think you know everything. but really you dont know **** cuz thats not even a fuse relay diagram.


 Is this what you were looking for? 
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html 



punchbug said:


> Where IS everybody?


 Indeed we are! 
Or, we're running errands, or working (I has a sick PC in my room right now), or, we're just tired.
Plans to take over the world... postponed.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

http://www.rally24.com/rally-cars-for-sale/rally-car-28893.html


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Always been one of my favorite Audi models. It's like a Scirocco - but, bigger! :laugh: 

In non-Scirocco content for me:
tomorrow evening, I really need to at least start on a "repair" to Sh!tbox (I really do spend the minimum $$ needed to keep the beater running...) 
Rust has claimed one of its trailing-arm mounting 'boxes' on the body - the arm ripped out last weekend.  
Oddly, it's still driveable - it's just a bit 'wiggly', and steers wierd. Makes a gawdawful noise over sharp bumps, too... 

So, will call my guy at the bodyshop, and get some steel. Hopefully, I can find something solid enough to weld to, so I can patch it back together.... ((crosses fingers))


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Bleed the brakes on the bug and front still dont catch so time to swap out master cylinder ugh


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Where IS everybody?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

hallc089 said:


> no **** buy a bently i was told not to use this website because you all were a bunch of pricks that think you know everything. but really you dont know **** cuz thats not even a fuse relay diagram.


Umm, where on earth did your anger come from? This is the chit chat thread, so you may get Somme occasional help but more likely you'll get funny links and off topic jibber jabber.

I would recommend using the search function and/or posting a thread of your own with a more specific question.

In Scirocco news, I might drive mine again tomorrow!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> Originally Posted by *hallc089*
> no **** buy a bently i was told not to use this website because you all were a bunch of pricks that think you know everything. but really you dont know **** cuz thats not even a fuse relay diagram.


Um, dude? 

Did you want a fuse relay diagram? really? 

Lets see, "I want to relay a fuse....".

Tell you what; 
you provide more context and details, 
I'll leave most of the sarcasm out of my replies 
and we can perhaps get you something useful.

Better yet, open a new thread with something more than "Request: Fuse Relay Diagram".


TBerk
one of the pricks... (As _if_ this was the A4 forum [ ducks ])


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Um, dude?
> 
> Did you want a fuse relay diagram? really?
> 
> ...


Just ignore the jackass; if he can't figure out how to use the forums he certainly won't figure out something as simple as a Scirocco, so by that logic it will simply go away. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Where IS everybody?


Moving!

Refreshed my memory on how much of a pickup truck the Scirocco can be. In the one trip I made getting it to the new place, I had it packed with:

-10' area rug
-All of my dresser drawers
-Large rubbermaid tub-o-stuff
-Several bags of pots / pans / misc kitchen items.
-Three blankets
-Two pillows
-One other drawer-o-stuff

And I had plenty more space to pile more, (the trunk cover was still in place!) but the Tundra was full and there was a dinnertime deadline. I hope to have most of the rest of my stuff moved today, with exception of the computer which will be next week. (No internet yet.)


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

your right it was simple i figured it out without your help! so obviously you guys dont know what a relay is. all i wanted was a diagram of which relays went where on the fuse box cuz someone broke into my scirocco and took them. was it really that confusing of a question????


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

hallc089 said:


> your right it was simple i figured it out without your help! so obviously you guys dont know what a relay is. all i wanted was a diagram of which relays went where on the fuse box cuz someone broke into my scirocco and took them. was it really that confusing of a question????


I think if it had a bit of punctuation it would be a little easier for us to understand!  

This is the Scirocco forums chit-chat thread - it's a non-serious off-topic discussion area. We don't take eachother's posts seriously in this thread - it's meant as a fun hang-out area to keep the rest of the forum free of chatty stuff! 

To business: There's a thread that's always at the top of the forums called *"FAQ Thread for Sciroccos"*

That thread has a lot of pretty useful info. For example, here's post number 11, a post that I made years ago:




TheTimob said:


> This is for an 84.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Actually it was. Not taking sides, but if I were asking the question, I would have asked for diagram showing the location of the relays. What I read, and obviously most everyone else here, was a fuse/relay wiring diagram. Or better yet ask the question as you did and say the car was broken into and they took my relays-now I need to find what goes where. We would get that. And WTF, who the hell steals [email protected]!! That's directed at the kind of person that would steal a relay, not you. :screwy:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Let me see if I can translate this:



hallc089 said:


> *you're* right it was simple*, I *figured it out without your help! *S*o obviously you guys *don't* know what a relay is. all i wanted was a diagram of which relays went where on the fuse box *because* someone broke into my scirocco and took them. *Was* it really that confusing of a question????


Did I pass? O.K., now that we have that out of the way, let's delve into commentary:

1. If you figured it out without our help you are obviously smarter than us, after all we don't even know what a relay is which is why all of our cars sit at home all the time and never get driven lol.

2. As others have suggested, this thread is not the place for noob questions like that so kindly un-wad your panties.

3. You must live in a fantastic part of Oregon if people are stealing your relays (...or was it the fuses?).

4. If you want to make friends here you need to lighten up. And a word to the wise: Don't cop an attitude in here, Cathy will send you to the principal's office. 

Welcome to the Scirocco forum. :beer:

...in other news, are all y'all ready for Christmas? Let's see pics of everyone's houses with lights up and all that jazz; I'll snap a couple in a few and post 'em up! :snowcool:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Tonight was our holiday party at work. It was a masquerade ball...

The face has been anonymized to protect the guilty.










opcorn: :wave: :laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

haha thats awesome^^^

Are all red vws evil? The bug ive been working on has horrible brakes so we put new pads on. That was an adveture, then bleed em couldnt get pedal out of it. So we tracked down what was going on. Well the front wasnt gettin pressure figured master cylinder. So replaced it today and exact opposite no pedal but rears werent getting and fronts were. Come to find out the brand new cylinder is leaking from the piston on to the rod. Try and fix it tomorrow lol.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

F*ck yeah all red ones are evil...but for some reason most are red so you get what you get. 

Joe got a green one and look what happened to his face! :what:

Maybe they are all evil. Wouldn't be the first time.

P.S. Mair: Call me back dude. 


P.P.S. Crappy phone pic...as promised:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> I saw a Fisker Karma today near Willow Grove/Hatboro, PA.



Poor you! :laugh: I don't understand the Fisker thing. Hope they go out of business soon.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> F*ck yeah all red ones are evil...but for some reason most are red so you get what you get.
> 
> Joe got a green one and look what happened to his face! :what:
> 
> ...


It's true! Though green ones are far less evil, they do usually require engine swaps. Just ask Cathy. Hers sounds like there's a screw in the engine. :laugh:

Damn, in addition to forgetting that you called, I haven't even listened to your voicemail! I have a huge work presentation today after which I will give you a shout. :thumbup:

Work has been crazy. Brain is fried.  :screwy:



veetarded said:


> P.P.S. Crappy phone pic...as promised:


Hey, I've been there!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I hate you guys, I:heart:you guys, I hate you guys, I:heart:you guys.....

ah...must take.....something,.....

yeah about this holidays thing:snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Moving!
> 
> Refreshed my memory on how much of a pickup truck the Scirocco can be.


It can easily hold 66 years worth of logs and random paperwork. :thumbup:



hallc089 said:


> your right it was simple i figured it out without your help! so obviously you guys dont know what a relay is. all i wanted was a diagram of which relays went where on the fuse box cuz someone broke into my scirocco and took them. was it really that confusing of a question????


I have to apologize for the cartoon, I figured the others would help with a proper image of what you wanted, which they actually did. I didn't somehow understand that it was to replace all of the fuses and relays, and was thinking it was the diagram for rewiring Eurolights. And what you wanted should also be in the owner's manual, but many cars lack these by this point. 



veetarded said:


> Let me see if I can translate this:
> 
> Did I pass?
> 
> ...


Yep, but I could still hold you back for detention. And you do NOT want to spend lunch hour with me, I have dirty glassware and a composter that needs flipping. And then you can wrap the dissection specimens that I forgot about in the fridge, and scrub the sinks. Oh, I see now that you're behaving. 

And beer? Not in my classroom! Wait, I'm retired! Bottoms up!!!:laugh::beer:

Pictures from m 600 mile trip in a Scirocco yesterday (in response to the "never drive your cars" comment) later, gotta get to town, it's snowmageddon (Toronto definition) out there!!:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Visited a new joint in town tonight. 










Yes, it's exactly what you think it is.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Visited a new joint in town tonight.
> 
> Yes, it's exactly what you think it is.


When the hell did you move to Williamsburg?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Just ignore the jackass; if he can't figure out how to use the forums he certainly won't figure out something as simple as a Scirocco, so by that logic it will simply go away. :thumbup:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> When the hell did you move to Williamsburg?


There's one in Philly now. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Pictures from m 600 mile trip in a Scirocco yesterday (in response to the "never drive your cars" comment) later, gotta get to town, it's snowmageddon (Toronto definition) out there!!:laugh:


*Taps fingers*

Pitter patter. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Visited a new joint in town tonight.
> 
> Yes, it's exactly what you think it is.



No, it may not be...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bar-Kays 

That's what I thought of first... But that's just me...


> Pictures from m 600 mile trip in a Scirocco yesterday...


 Tip, tap, tip, tap...

You _Know_ my Vicarious Scirocco Existence sustains me, but now I'm left hanging in suspense...
(props to 1badscirocco for general Good-On-Ya behaviour towards my seemingly chronic condition)



> Just ignore the jackass; if he can't figure out how to use the forums he certainly won't figure out something as simple as a Scirocco, so by that logic it will simply go away. :thumbup:


I seem to be genetically, socially, and personally predisposed towards either Education or Retribution in cases like this. 

I got the arrows in my back to prove it. Too late to stop now.


TBerk
Sciroccos make for a wunner-ful Transport Vehicle. Camping Mobility Transpo* as well, and you might be surprised by it's utilitarian aspects. 
http://www.seussville.com/books/book_detail.php?isbn=9780679805274 
* I once camped using a Karmann Ghia. Sciroccos are a step above. And less of a tendency to swap ends on the way there and back.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Apropos of Nothing At All..*

Today's Tootsie Roll Pop is Banana.



:sly:





btw- TiMob posted a picture. Everybody save it locally...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

evil red bug has brakes now yay!...but on its test drive decided it didnt like its alt belt  lil bastard:banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> evil red bug has brakes now yay!...but on its test drive decided it didnt like its alt belt  lil bastard:banghead:



'Bug' = ... Generator, nes pas?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

it has an alt conversion on it. good call though


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> evil red bug has brakes now yay!...but on its test drive decided it didnt like its alt belt  lil bastard:banghead:


Yeah, red is evil. There is no question. In other news, I ordered red paint for my plane yesterday. :banghead:

And yeah, I'll get on the pictures, give me a chance. Yesterday was, well, hectic from a paperwork standpoint. And today there is a Christmas luncheon we're heading to, so later this afternoon hopefully. I just now had a chance to even take a look at them. There's not much 16V content, OTOH, I have other Scirocco content from the weekend.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So I have a question: Oil change

I've been doing 5,000 mile oil changes, with the filter every change. I run Castrol 5W40 oil, and whatever oil filter I have laying around, usually a Mann, Bosch, or Bosch distance plus.

However, my oil currently has 7,455 miles on it. Most of these miles were put on in the roadtrip to Bonelli (drove to PA to CA and back) Not really sure if I should change it now, or just wait till 10k!

Interesting fact: The owner's manual says to change the oil every 7,500 miles, and to change the oil filter every other oil change. :sly:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Does it look black? If it's completely black I'd change it.
If it looks clean still I'd wait.
I'd personally wait till 10,000


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Finished the last wall for the house today. With the exception of the attached garage, all the house's walls are pre-built and ready to assemble next weekend. :thumbup: Rebar is in place, but not tied together. As soon as the foundation guy does that, I run my pex.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, red is evil. There is no question. In other news, I ordered red paint for my plane yesterday. :banghead:



Lucy In the Sky with Diamon... Oh wait,

Cathy in the Sky w/ Reindeer...

Yeah, dats the Ticket!


Tberk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Finished the last wall for the house today. With the exception of the attached garage, all the house's walls are pre-built and ready to assemble next weekend. :thumbup: Rebar is in place, but not tied together. As soon as the foundation guy does that, I run my pex.



You did have the Village Shaman come out during this mornings Lunar Eclipse, didn't you?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well he couldn't be found, so we settled for the village idiot. I hope that doesn't F things up.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What, no posts since this morning? Hopefully that means you were all out doing something with your Sciroccos today?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> What, no posts since this morning? Hopefully that means you were all out doing something with your Sciroccos today?


I was doing things with the Quantum. I managed to bleed the brakes. All new rotors, calipers, pads. I tried to replace the parking brake cables, and ended up breaking part of the handbrake lever. It's weird on these cars - there's a rod connected to the handle, and then that goes to the cables.

Later, I found that the part I broke is still available to buy. whew!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

well done with the evil red bug its all good. Now the rocco is broke see my thread what its doing. Help would be appreciated


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> What, no posts since this morning? Hopefully that means you were all out *cleaning out your mother's refrigerators and solving your father's computer problems* today?


Yeah, that's it. And you all know that I am not qualified to give help with housework OR computers. Family bonding rocks!:what:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

needed to step away from the rocco for a bit so started working on a new garage wall hanger. 

Im taking an old lamp that has a broken base and is ugly, a mk2 jetta grill, lights and some wood.

Im going to wire up the old lamp wiring to the mk2 lights mount them to the wood then mount the grill as it would be on the car. Just a cool shop light wall hanger thing


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> What, no posts since this morning? Hopefully that means you were all out doing something with your Sciroccos today?


 No Scirocco work done today - still need to gather parts. The list is so long....

Today was filled with:
Mass; breakfast w/ Katie; trying to heal a PC cootie (pay job!), data backup on said PC, and wiping its hard drive; nap; eat; start Windows reinstall, chill.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> What, no posts since this morning? Hopefully that means you were all out doing something with your Sciroccos today?



drove my Scirocco to work


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> needed to step away from the rocco for a bit so started working on a new garage wall hanger.
> 
> Im taking an old lamp that has a broken base and is ugly, a mk2 jetta grill, lights and some wood.
> 
> Im going to wire up the old lamp wiring to the mk2 lights mount them to the wood then mount the grill as it would be on the car. Just a cool shop light wall hanger thing


We will need pics of this eh? Sounds great!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

will do. right now i got the wiring laid out just waiting for pay day to buy 2 lights and should be done by this weekend


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

as per the first few pages of this tread ... my name is maurice, i have an addiction, roccos,,,, ive had 23 mk1s 5 mk2s and currently roll this...............







enjoy:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> What, no posts since this morning? Hopefully that means you were all out doing something with your Sciroccos today?


Nope, we are getting ready for the baby...which reminds me it is time for the bambino bambina poll:thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome :beer::thumbup:


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Welcome :beer::thumbup:


thank you :beer:cheers


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Nope, we are getting ready for the baby...which reminds me it is time for the bambino bambina poll:thumbup:


Another one? Apparantly I've been living under a rock next to the Geico caveman.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

maurice.walsh said:


> as per the first few pages of this tread ... my name is maurice, i have an addiction, roccos,,,, ive had 23 mk1s 5 mk2s and currently roll this...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isnt that a Corrado?


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

Teighlor O' said:


> Isnt that a Corrado?


i can see us fallin out,, ....... over pints of strong beer :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

maurice.walsh said:


> i can see us fallin out,, ....... over pints of strong beer :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hahahaha

Just takin the mickey outta ya, man no hard feelings.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

maurice.walsh said:


> i can see us fallin out,, ....... over pints of strong beer :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rum, now that's a man's drink...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

maurice.walsh said:


> i can see us fallin out,, ....... over pints of strong beer :laugh::laugh::laugh:












:beer::laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I ordered a bluetooth RS232 adapter. This makes the Megasquirt bluetooth compatible. my little tuning netbook has bluetooth, and my Android phone does too.

With EFI Analitic's android app - I can log and display MS data in real time, along with the phones' accelerometer data. The app will soon be updated to operate as a dashboard with GPS-based speedometer as well! SO AWESOME!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

awesome indeed!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Another one? Apparantly I've been living under a rock next to the Geico caveman.


Apparently you aren't the only one.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Another one? Apparantly I've been living under a rock next to the Geico caveman.


I heard your rock is confortable:laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave::wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Nope, we are getting ready for the baby...which reminds me it is time for the bambino bambina poll:thumbup:


So summarize the genders of previous results for us ElT, mainly (all?) girls so far, no? And congrats! When are you guys due? 

I'm going out on a limb and saying bambinboy, whichever that is. A blue bundle anyway.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> So summarize the genders of previous results for us ElT, mainly (all?) girls so far, no? And congrats! When are you guys due?
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and saying bambinboy, whichever that is. A blue bundle anyway.


Hi Cathy!!! one of my bestesss friends evar!!!

So yes I was previously married (for those that do not know) and I have 2 daughters from that marriage Shana 17 and Selena 15  .

In my current bliss We have Abigail who turned 2 in Nov 

So if I can still count that is 3 girls!!:thumbup:

Now please play in the official tread until Paul gots all wacky on me. :heart:ya Paul...
Now play!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5521184-Bambino-or-bambina-2.0

El T (the giver of women to the repopulation of the world)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Another one? Apparantly I've been living under a rock next to the Geico caveman.


And could you PM me with the address of that new rock please? Can't imagine how, but I seem to have misplaced it. :screwy:


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

Teighlor O' said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Just takin the mickey outta ya, man no hard feelings.


none taken....... :laugh:


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

TBerk said:


> Rum, now that's a man's drink...


at last,,,,, a good chaser......... nice choice my man,........ :beer::laugh:cheers


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :beer::laugh:


thats not a strong beer.......... THIS...... is a strong beer......







14% :screwy::laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> El T (the giver of women to the repopulation of the world)


Well Tony, my 20 month old son surely thanks you, because he LOVES the ladies. Little blonde girls and young adult women hold his attention quite well. 

We made progress today:








Tomorrow we finish.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

maurice.walsh said:


> thats not a strong beer.......... THIS...... is a strong beer......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, try again.

*18%*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey look, I'm internet famous!

http://www.bhldn.com/explore_holiday-q-a/

(I'm Joe Mair)


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey look, I'm internet famous!
> 
> http://www.bhldn.com/explore_holiday-q-a/
> 
> (I'm Joe Mair)


Hey man, that's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

long day of wire chasing yay! ugh i hate this. Fairly certain got this sorted out...well soon I will.
I need a beer


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

maurice.walsh said:


> 14% :screwy::laugh:


 Never had it, but I could certainly go for one right now. :beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey look, I'm internet famous!
> 
> http://www.bhldn.com/explore_holiday-q-a/
> 
> (I'm Joe Mair)


That's way cool Joe. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey look, I'm internet famous!
> 
> http://www.bhldn.com/explore_holiday-q-a/
> 
> (I'm Joe Mair)


I couldn't agree more with what was said. :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

maurice.walsh said:


> thats not a strong beer.......... THIS...... is a strong beer......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word : YUMMIE!!!




Edited for ownage...not a Scirocco, but at least it's A1 chassis. My daily :


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Edited for ownage...not a Scirocco, but at least it's A1 chassis. My daily :


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for the A1 Jetta - can't get enough of these!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:heart: the 407.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :heart: the 407.



LOL. I :heart: them too. In my case, my daughter has the Xponder, so I just get the surprise bills. 



type53b_gtd said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for the A1 Jetta - can't get enough of these!


Oh really? i hadn't noticed the thirty or so of them cluttering up your barn. :laugh:

Speaking of which, I tried to finally post up some pics but I was in the ever popular 6pm internet slump. SO I got sidetracked by this crate of ancient aicaft records I need to sort through. Didn;t find what I was looking for though, and that can be "found" with application of money. (Altimeter recert.)

Anyway, some pics from the last few weeks. We got a tree, but had to do some errands on the way home. :beer:










And right after I got my tree up, I headed north for Midwestern! There were lots of Scirocco sightings, like these two in the wild. I had to creep up on them to take this picture, shhhhhh....they're flighty little things.










And there was this melanistic one too, resting in its nest:










I got to "drive" this vintage GM. By "drive". I mean try not to hit the barn supports or the 77 while Drew pushed it around with the tractor. 









OKay, I'm sending this, my computer is being stupid.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, a bit more. This thead needs moar cats, even if Stella doesn't think she needs this grey guy. 










So last week all the paperwork looked in good enough shape to try the export on my new little bird, so she had to come in near Rochester for an FAA rep to sign her out of the country. I got there the same time as him, but no plane. Which was fine, seems she was registered as a C model, though she has clear paperwork filed showing that she was converted to a D. That took a while to sort out, and two hours later, the plane finally arrived:


















I was glad to see her come in, and he landed her in a typical crab right to the ground. The inspection took ages, and she headed out right at sunset. Here's one of her last pctures as an American citizen. 










I did the Top Gear challenge, and almost won but took a wrong turn that cost me time. No matter, it gave me more time to bond with my silver gal. She's such a fine ride, I love driving her as much as I did the first time over a decade ago. 










I didn't even get a chance to see her in Ontario till a few days later, and she's looking a bit messy:










I hope to go get the paint mask for her new registration mark tomorrow, and the painter will have it done by the weekend. I think Hellynx wants her out the door, she's just mooching space there for the paint work. They'll do a good job, most of the paint jobs they do cost more than my entire plane. Next is the big scary inspection, hope she passes without too many "defects".


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I cant believe nobody jumped on this yet:










Page 404 anyone. Hmmmm?



btw- Cathy's plane has a nice tail surfaces, and that a wingspan! :heart:


TBerk
Anthropomorphism a speciality, whatcha got?...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys, can someone post up the specs on the lower (pivot) bolt for the alternator? Mine decided it didn't want to live in my car this morning on the way to work. :facepalm: :laugh:

...Cathy that looks like a really nice plane, congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Congrats, Cathy! I wish you would fly to Cincy instead of drive so I can visit with this fine air-cooler. She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Congrats, Cathy! I wish you would fly to Cincy instead of drive so I can visit with this fine air-cooler. She is BEAUTIFUL!


I hope the AME thinks she's fine. I went to pick up the paint masks for her CDN marks today and they need redoing. So I get to go for another drive. She's primed and wrapped in a big baggie, they should redo the burgundy tonight. I got some more douments in the mail today, and am still waiting for a few things. This has been pretty much a full time job, but it's been an interesting process and I'm glad I didn't use a broker. She might be ready to come to Dunnville by Christmas if all goes okay. I knew it would be a long process. So was building my MkI!


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

would a obd1 stage 1 tt chip work on a 1985 1.8L scirocco?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We should submit a custom avatar to the suggestion box forum for a Karmann avatar!

I don't have photoshop installed at the moment, here's a karmann logo I found on the Cabriolet forum...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

hallc089 said:


> would a obd1 stage 1 tt chip work on a 1985 1.8L scirocco?


No, as no Sciroccos had any sort of On-Board Diagnostics (OBD).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

hallc089 said:


> would a obd1 stage 1 tt chip work on a 1985 1.8L scirocco?


No, your Scirocco has mechanical fuel injection.

The Scirocco has no computer to put a chip into. The car has transistors to control the oxygen sensor, but it was made before chips came into wide use in the automotive industry.

OBD-I was first required in 1991 by California's CARB laws.

EDIT: if you would like more information about how CIS works, read this PDF: http://www.dmcnews.com/Techsection/Bosch K-Jetronic Fuel Injection Manual - boschtech-12d.pdf


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome thank you!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

hallc089 said:


> awesome thank you!!


...and welcome.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I finally got the rest of the special tools in to do the timing belt on the BMW, so I get to do that this weekend. Outside in the cold, as usual.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

WooHoo Cathy!
Cant wait to see it in its new home!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> WooHoo Cathy!
> Cant wait to see it *posing with some Sciroccos*!


There, FTFY! I'm not real sure what I will do with my time once she's all Canadain airwothy. I think she is likely CDN registered now, I'll have to call them to confirm that. This is a hell of a flock of ducks to get in a row, not to mention the herd of cats. Small steps.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Hey guys, can someone post up the specs on the lower (pivot) bolt for the alternator? Mine decided it didn't want to live in my car this morning on the way to work. :facepalm: :laugh:


No one?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> No one?


I haven't been near my Scirocco in days...



I love having a garage, it just sucks that it is not attached to my house. Sorry, bud.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Hey guys, can someone post up the specs on the lower (pivot) bolt for the alternator? Mine decided it didn't want to live in my car this morning on the way to work. :facepalm: :laugh:



V,

I'm thinking you want this to have a thread all its own to really get some eyeballs on it.

One time I had a bad one and couldn't get the proper replacement until the weekend so I fab'd up some long ass'd bolt from Home Depot to get me by. 

Thick is good, the most important part is to get a bolt both long enough but also *thick* enough not to allow it to be at an angle in the mount. 

Big ol honking fender washers and double nutted on the end and some Locktite on the threads and I was OK until I could harvest a proper replacement from Pick n Pull.


TBerk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

RIP Joe Simon

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/15/us-joesimon-captainamerica-idUSTRE7BE2CJ20111215 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Simon 



> *Joseph Henry "Joe" Simon* (born *Hymie Simon*; October 11, 1913[SUP][1][/SUP] - December 14, 2011)[SUP][2][/SUP] was an American comic book writer, artist, editor, and publisher. Simon created or co-created many important characters in the 1930s-1940s Golden Age of Comic Books and served as the first editor of Timely Comics, the company that would evolve into Marvel Comics.
> With his partner, artist Jack Kirby, he co-created Captain America, ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, no much going on here except the ongoing saga of the paint mask for the plane. If you were a sticker place, do you think you old make letters that are no less than 12" high by 8" wide and spaced at no less than 2" apart and get five letters into a 63" space? The first one (that they went ahead and cut :banghead had the letters like about 1/4" apart. Does that even make sense for a 12.9" high letter? :screwy: So I'm ordering a second one (which I get to pay for*)...for the draft they sent something 73" long...great, do I wrap that over the windows or what? The third one looks good, and guess what? It matches the picture of the US lettering that they were supposedly using for guidance. This is not ****ing rocket appliances here. :banghead:

* yeah, better to buy a new mask than have Transport make me repaint it.

So that will delay the paint which delays the annual which delays the Transport Canada inspection which puts it into January to come home by the time we throw Christmas in there. Not thinking about snow accumulation. Okay, I am. There will be drifts by then.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

But then again, wasn't a certain silver headache this much of a pain when you first got her? And look where it lead you?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your sticker shenanigans, Cath. So, do your stickers add horsepowers? 

Work has been total crap. I actually normally really enjoy my job, crazy as it may be. I almost left work on Tuesday and never came back. Just......done. Over. Out. I didn't, and issues were resolved. But it was almost the end of me. 

In other news, we're taking a road trip adventure this year for Christmas. Next Tuesday we begin the Philadelphia to Austin trip! I can't wait. We'll be taking two days to drive there, hanging out with Erin's family for a week, then two days to drive back. Go TDI Sportwagen!

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What's your route? Passing through Ohio perchance?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello from Sunny Calgary, Alberta. :wave:

And by sunny, I meant to say cold, grey and snowy.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so, uh... who here knows about e30's?

i have a 1987 325i convertible automatic that wont start. seems that the starter isnt being informed that its time to do work. 

it came in with some silly little issues, ended up getting trans mounts because they were blown out, it needs motor mounts, doesnt go into park and doesnt start


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd guess ignition switch on the starting problem.

Perhaps the shifter linkage needs adjustment to go into park. Especially if the mounts are bad, that can really foul the linkage.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

well its getting the motor mounts tommorrow. and it had been in an accident, the entire engine/trans amalgamation was shifted about 1-2" to the drivers side. (which was the source of the coolant leak- p/s pulley rubbed through the lower rad hose)

it started fine before i fixed it. would bmws old alarm system kill it? the battery did get super dead


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sorry to hear about your sticker shenanigans, Cath. So, do your stickers add horsepowers?
> 
> Work has been total crap. I actually normally really enjoy my job, crazy as it may be. I almost left work on Tuesday and never came back. Just......done. Over. Out. I didn't, and issues were resolved. But it was almost the end of me.
> 
> ...


No Joe, the stickers don't even stay on. They're just paint masks. And silly wabbit, the *bigger engine* adds horsepowers, and this girl has the largest allowable option swapped in there. She needs it, she's chunky. 

Sportwagon TDI, what a nice way to travel, enjoy that! I'm sleepless in South Cayuga because of the high winds. Winter seems to be blowing in, and it's making my house rattle.:snowcool:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> What's your route? Passing through Ohio perchance?


Sadly, no. We're going for maximum time effliciency. Through Nashville on the way down, Birmingham, AL on the way back. Sorry, Daun.

I was just giving you a hard time about the stickers, Cathy. But I do like the larger engine. That bird is just so darn PRETTY it hurts. You guys and your airplanes. Looks as addictive as Sciroccos.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on the bird, Cathy. Maybe I will get to take a ride in it someday! Does she have a name yet? 

Sorry about the job, Joe. I know how you feel. The last time that happened to me, I did walk out! Hopefully things get better.

Work is basically my life right now, with all of the construction on I-71 in downtown Columbus, my commute has gone from an hour to an hour and a half. (or more some days!) So I'm spending 3 hours in a car every day and 8+ hours at work. SUCKS! My car situation has been causing some stress as well. Trying to unload the Audi and the Corrado, get one daily driver for myself, and focus my efforts on the Scirocco. I don't think I will make the "drivable by spring" deadline that I set for myself.  Laura and I are looking a little more seriously about finding another place to live, a little closer to work but more room/garage space/land for gardening etc.. so we will see.

It's friday though, so :beer: for everybody!

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

woody16v said:


> so, uh... who here knows about e30's?
> 
> i have a 1987 325i convertible automatic that wont start. seems that the starter isnt being informed that its time to do work.
> 
> it came in with some silly little issues, ended up getting trans mounts because they were blown out, it needs motor mounts, doesnt go into park and doesnt start





woody16v said:


> well its getting the motor mounts tommorrow. and it had been in an accident, the entire engine/trans amalgamation was shifted about 1-2" to the drivers side. (which was the source of the coolant leak- p/s pulley rubbed through the lower rad hose)
> 
> it started fine before i fixed it. would bmws old alarm system kill it? the battery did get super dead


In short:
NO, it wouldn't. IIRC, the old Alpine system did have a 'kill' connection to the DME; but, all that does is disable spark & fuel. 
There is NO connection to the starter. How could there be? The car doesn't have a starter relay!  
Straight connection from ignition switch, to park/neutral safety switch (which is bolted to the shifter, _not_ on the trans) to starter. Only automatics have this, too - if manual, there is no neutral safety, nor clutch safety.
It's literally just as simple as a Mk1 VW. 

If you need, I can pull the wiring diagram for it. Just let me know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey guys, first, no idea about BMWs except that in my town they would be a bigger PITA than a VW to maintain, and a VW's pretty "exotic" by local standards.

And Joe, yeah, the new girl is pretty. I have a few names kicking around, but let's get her imported first eh? Her registration marks are nearly legal though, I'll go get the mask after work (gasp, yeah, I'm back once in a while) and they'll get the letters sprayed tonight...the red is done already, and I guess the next bit needs to go on while that is fresh. Still chasing down a few stray papers too, you Americans are a bunch of hacks. Adam went down to do warrantee work on a helicopter this week and the guy couldn't even find the logs. On a multi-million dollar machine! :screwy: He DID get to fly with the guy around the Evergades looking for gators though! At some point I need to get ready for Christmas. What are your cars getting this year?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Woody:
Sorry, brain went hazy. Auto cars _do_ have a starter relay (manuals still don't, though.) 
Diagram:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Woody:
> Sorry, brain went hazy. Auto cars _do_ have a starter relay (manuals still don't, though.)
> Diagram:



thank you sir. 

for some reason this morning, the thing started right up first thing, and several times after. took it out on a test drive, everything seemed quite all right. hours later.. the owner comes to pick it up and says the power steering is "noisy" (which it was, the whole time, including when i pulled it into the shop) oh well, now he's gonna get a steering pump. 

other than that, it rode pretty nicely with the drivetrain securely fastened to the chassis. funny how that works. its a nice car, but she was being very german the whole time she was in my care.

:saves image:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Hey guys, can someone post up the specs on the lower (pivot) bolt for the alternator? Mine decided it didn't want to live in my car this morning on the way to work. :facepalm: :laugh:


Bolt specs are: M8x95mm long, 1.25 pitch. If you run a upper t/b cover it MUST be a cap screw, if not a hex head will work. Also, my hardware joint didn't stock 95mm, but a cap screw at 100mm works perfect.

...in case anyone cares.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I have a few items to mail...so icekarl, mom's addy still safest for permanent? jedilynne? "Blue Oval Blvd." the right ones. PM me if those are wrong. Thanks. 

In other news, well, I'll have to post pictures, nothing too exciting. Today is about Christmassy stuff.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

finally back to buying parts for the rocco. still somewhat ignoring the fes, but he has a stack of uninstalled parts, one that nearly rivals, that of the rocc


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

had cold start issues so pulled some wiring to fix cracks etc and now i cant get power to coil think im missing a wire but cant figure out from where. Been screwing with it for the past week. I give up. So unless someone can help me fix it. Its going to just sit in storage until I feel like messing with it again



on the good side though this is my new project


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ sweet bug. looks like itll be a fun one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, well, I'll have to post pictures, nothing too exciting. Today is about Christmassy stuff.


You're always SUCH a tease.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*rember me? vwvortex?*

Y is this the 3rd time I had to reset my password? and one time my user name? I didnt change anything on my end.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> You're always SUCH a tease.


Hey, I try. I'll put up a few more pics this evening since I have time. My "job" as an aircraft broker has slowed down some and I'm out of cookie-making supplies for the time being. And it's too windy and cruddy to work on my night rating, which was the original, umm, proposed sequence of events for this evening.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Hey, I try. I'll put up a few more pics this evening since I have time. My "job" as an aircraft broker has slowed down some and I'm out of cookie-making supplies for the time being. And it's too windy and cruddy to work on my night rating, which was the original, umm, proposed sequence of events for this evening.



plan. pLAAAAAAAAn. say it. you know you want to...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> plan. pLAAAAAAAAn. say it. you know you want to...


P...P....P....PL....
nope can't do it. 

Okay, so you don't think I have totally abandoned all things veeduubyaish, I offer this:










She moves under her own steam and is no longer on jackstands. She sounds like a total bag of poo, and has a bunch of other "concerns", but at least she moves. He came in with that all-too-familiar stupid grin that we all get; obviously you can't explain love. :screwy: I wish he'd find time for his "good" Jetta. 

Anyway, progress on the new toy. After some considerable fail, I went (again :banghead to pick up the paint mask for the new gal. She had been primed last time I saw her:










And this time she had the first colour on:










The painter gave the new mask the thumbs up! :thumbup::










He then went on to show me a few other projects, like this kitchen knife that needed repair. Can you ever really get too much carbon fibre? :laugh:










And this was some super bajillion dollar paint job he'd done. If I needed the whole plane done, I'm not sure I'd have the nerve, and you KNOW how I feel about this colour scheme! 










By the time I left they had the drop-shadow painted and were peeling off the mask for the lettering. I guess they got it done on the weekend, but you dont get to see it till I do, sorry. She's not in the registry yet, and I have some annoying small stuff to get done, like buyng a fire extinguisher. Who in their right mind operates a 66 year old machine without a fire extinguisher? :screwy: I'm thinking I should have one in the Bug, and I sure as HELL make sure the ones in the Sciroccos are "in the green".










And I cant remember HOW many times I've told my kid not to play with his food, and I come home to this:










Not sure who was more scared!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> P...P....P....PL....
> nope can't do it.
> 
> Okay, so you don't think I have totally abandoned all things veeduubyaish, I offer this:
> ...


This is SO true. Glad to see the boy has the "race car" up and running again.



punchbug said:


> And I cant remember HOW many times I've told my kid not to play with his food, and I come home to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really made me LOL! I like the tape on the pinchers....

The 'Coupe is lookin' good!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That's not tape Daun, they are large rubber bands. If it were tape and broke, things would not be good for kitty.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That's not tape Daun, they are large rubber bands. If it were tape and broke, things would not be good for kitty.


I wasn't home, but looking at the pictures, I don't really think kitties were ever really at risk. Unless lobsters can climb filghts of stairs.

EDIT: (rant) WHY IN THE HELL ARE PEOPLE *SO* BAD AT DOING THEIR JOBS???? Okay, so I had a 15 pg document I needed to fax to Transport Canada, so since I have no fax machine here, I went to town (15 minute drive) to send it from or little local equivalent to Staples or whatever. Fine, I pay them, they hand me back my document and a "confirmation of fax transmission" which I didn't look at except to cconfirm that it indicated it had sent. Fine. Support the local businesses, hand them the money. So I finally call Transport, nope, they didn't get it. I call the place and see if they will send again and sure they will, if I pay again. I look at the confirmation, here's no number n it. WHo knows where it actually got sent. So I wasted the morning going to the OTHER local office supplies place to send it again. 
Next, it seems that the FAA records have an "inconsistency" regarding the plane which hopefully can be worked around. It deregistered as a 415-C model. It clearly has been modified to be a 415-D model, and was exported as such. SO this latest fax was condiserably longer due to supporting documents for that. BUT!! It is painted, and here's a sneak peak from the boy's cell phone:










In other news, I tried to remove the bug's headlights to change the bulbs (since BOTH low beams are burnt out now...due in no small part to my neglect) , and they would not budge. :banghead: So I will be taking her headachiness on tonight's outing since there's still no salt! December roccin' FTW! :thumbup::snowcool: 

Okay, gotta get that registration legal now that it's painted on there. Is Christmas coming or something? I'm just not ready at all....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

your Ercoupe looks Awesome


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

California 16v said:


> your Ercoupe looks Awesome


This.

I'm sure that, despite the government's best efforts, you'll be taking to the friendly skies in no time at all.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


>


man that is hot.... im in :heart: with that scheme

el t


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I like the wikipedia picture of the Ercoupe with rockets on it taking off from Wright Field!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

So I have been trolling around the car lounge for a while I think I like it here better, that place is getting ridiculous. Now I want to acually get my "new" 9A 16v in my rocco  but I still have to hunt down many pieces. its just a long block.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Is Christmas coming or something? I'm just not ready at all....




Anybody remmeber the house I (we) was painting? Last month? Got most all the spots that need Kilz Primer completed, needs a top coat on the trim and on to the Stucco!


TBerk
punchbuggy's plane is sooooo shiny.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*WARNING: Beware of bogus invites*

I got the following link via email: 
http://www.linkedin.com


> http://www.linkedin.com
> 
> /nus-trk?trkact=viewMember
> 
> ...


But within it, it really pointed to here:


> h ttp://larive. pasca l.perso.neuf.fr/ jonathanizations. html


Note- in both cases I put some blanks in there to mung up the URL, still, *don't click on either one*, _they are just for example purposes_.

I've reported it up the line but it was pretty elegant in execution.

Aaaanyway, it looks like I'm fine but I wanted folks to be careful out there.


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> I like the wikipedia picture of the Ercoupe with rockets on it taking off from Wright Field!


LOL, the glorious military career as a JATO testbed , yes. One of those was only 26 planes earlier than mine off the production line. 



Chris16vRocco said:


> This.
> 
> I'm sure that, despite the government's best efforts, you'll be taking to the friendly skies in no time at all.


Just came down actually. Double win, I wanted to look at the Christmas lights and I need night hours. It was a gorgeous clear night with just enough breeze to prevent frost. CRAZY nice for this time of year. The best part was....More on that.....



roccostud said:


> So I have been trolling around the car lounge for a while I think I like it here better, that place is getting ridiculous. Now I want to acually get my "new" 9A 16v in my rocco  but I still have to hunt down many pieces. its just a long block.


Okay, first, this is *obviously* the good hangout spot! :thumbup: :laugh:
And second, get that block together, do it now!!!!!!!!! (you know you want to!) I've been bonding with my 2L 16V a lot lately and she is all that and the bag of chips. NEVER fails to make me smile, never. My God I love that car! Put another two hours of very enjoyable time on her clock tonight. SOOOO rare for this time of year! I really like all my kids, and Im excited about this new winged one. My human kids are okay too, but they don't make such good vroom vroom noises!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


>


This needs to posted again. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I wasn't home, but looking at the pictures, I don't really think kitties were ever really at risk. Unless lobsters can climb filghts of stairs.



Worst case scenario.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Just came down actually. Double win, I wanted to look at the Christmas lights and I need night hours. It was a gorgeous clear night with just enough breeze to prevent frost. CRAZY nice for this time of year. The best part was....More on that.....


There she is leaving us hanging again. 

'ol 136 looks nice with her new registration. Still chuckling over the choice, but soooo fitting for you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> There she is leaving us hanging again.
> 
> 'ol 136 looks nice with her new registration. Still chuckling over the choice, but soooo fitting for you.


Hey there you, ease up on the sink rate. She's boosting her self esteem at the moment, since she hangs in the air a lot better than the Euro*copters* she's shacked up with. And one of the Ercoupe listers commented "Charlie Foxtrot Rocks". I like that. Side notes, typed, Ercouper and Eurocopter look too much alike. :screwy: and the Ontario forum censors "cockpit". Let's see if this one does too. It seems **** is a bad word, I thought it was a rooster! :laugh:

And oh LOL, the TV is replaying this classic. LOVE this video! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw

Looks SO much like Drew's dog Flash!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Worst case scenario.


Yeah, cats with forks. THAT could lead to other weapons. (shudder)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats on the plane Cathy, that paint looks pretty!!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

cant get spark on my rocco. Icm, knock box all fine getting power to everything replaced the hall sender still nothing


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Having a hell of a noise coming from the front of the GTI that changes when I turn left or accelerate. I am guessing a wheel bearing and dug out it's Bentley and since it does not have ANY troubleshooting charts, I also brought out the Scirocco one. I set them aside when I was done and a little while later I walk over to this:








close up of what he was looking at:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Having a hell of a noise coming from the front of the GTI that changes when I turn left or accelerate. I am guessing a wheel bearing and dug out it's Bentley and since it does not have ANY troubleshooting charts, I also brought out the Scirocco one. I set them aside when I was done and a little while later I walk over to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the cutest thing ever. :heart: And did you check that it's not a bad CV joint? Bearings will do that too, I have two bad ones on the bug right now and it's deafening. She eats so many since the accident that I need a punch card for a free one after the first dozen.. As for the no spark, the purple ballast wire is gone, right? What's the rest of the ignition setup, KS from a 16V?
(just going by the signature is it a 79 with a 16V?)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> And did you check that it's not a bad CV joint? Bearings will do that too,



I didn't. Damn, better not order that bearing just yet.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

i still got the purple ballast wire its cis-e 16v im getting 10.5v at the hall sender thats not enough is it?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You need to bypass/remove that wire.
KE-Jet w/ knock control (the 16v's engine management) requires full system voltage be available everywhere. None of it is designed to be run at 'reduced' (read: thru a resistance lead) voltage.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Hey there you, ease up on the sink rate. She's boosting her self esteem at the moment, since she hangs in the air a lot better than the Euro*copters* she's shacked up with. And one of the Ercoupe listers commented "Charlie Foxtrot Rocks". I like that. Side notes, typed, Ercouper and Eurocopter look too much alike. :screwy:


I can see the family resemblance... :sly:, I mean .












> ...I thought it was a rooster! :laugh:


Not gonna say it, wouldn't be prudent... 
( damn, hard to find a short, short clip of President Bush I and/or Dana Carvey...)




> And oh LOL, the TV is replaying this classic. LOVE this video!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw
> Looks SO much like Drew's dog Flash!


Man, I empathise with the dog sooo badly. (Gotta get that empathy thing removed.) 


TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> That is the cutest thing ever. :heart: And did you check that it's not a bad CV joint? Bearings will do that too, I have two bad ones on the bug right now and it's deafening. She eats so many since the accident that I need a punch card for a free one after the first dozen.. As for the no spark, the purple ballast wire is gone, right? What's the rest of the ignition setup, KS from a 16V?
> (just going by the signature is it a 79 with a 16V?)


I got my Christmas present!!!!! (Sorry Daun, she ain't yours any more!  )

http://wwwapps2.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/2/ccarcs/aspscripts/en/current.asp

Now that she's registered, we can work on airworthiness and then FINALLY I can play with her. There had been some concern about her being identified as both a 415-C AND a 415-D in her official FAA records, and this is a BIG deal. First, C's are worth about $10K more in the US than a D even though D's can carry more. C's are Light sport qualified and that jacks up the price since more people can fly them. In my case, I prefer a D since we don't have light sport anyway, and saving $ cant be a bad thing. Also, in my case, since importing is 100% about paperwork, her mods are not approved for the C model. SO that would create a paperwork nightmare. D's you can modify the **** out of. Within reason. and mine has a LONG mods list. Which suits me just fine. 

Pretty well geared up for Christmas, one or two tasks to get done today, and then it'll be about turkey. My beautiful daughter Waterfall should be home today too. She already got wha she wanted for hristmas, her two front teeth. WHich are probably worth about the same as my plane, when you tally it all up since grade two when she snapped them off on the monkey bars.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I got my Christmas present!!!!! (Sorry Daun, she ain't yours any more!  )
> 
> http://wwwapps2.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/2/ccarcs/aspscripts/en/current.asp


Link didn't work for me but I imagine it's a Canadian registration in your name.



punchbug said:


> My beautiful daughter Waterfall should be home today too. She already got wha she wanted for hristmas, her two front teeth. WHich are probably worth about the same as my plane, when you tally it all up since grade two when she snapped them off on the monkey bars.


Have you told her lately that she is a b*tch? Just sayin'.

I have a few more gifts to wrap and then I'm finished. There's a big party tonight with the airport group at Andy & Susan's place, which is practically within stumbling distance for me after the move. Now to figure out what food to bring....


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

its had the ballast removed. Im getting 11.36 and battery is at 11.38 while cranking. so still got no idea why i cant get spark. I was swapped and running before i swapped the harness and tried fixing my cold start issue...to no avil.

well i got spark finally after playing with wiring. now no fuel at injectors well ****


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Link didn't work for me but I imagine it's a Canadian registration in your name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and the C of R came in the mail today. One more "required document" checked off the list. :thumbup: Still have Airworthiness looming large. Sorry about the bad link guys, my bad. 

And I will pass that along to my daughter once she arrives home, which should be soon. Right now I have the house to myself, and it's kind of nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Make it a good one....


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

I got my Scirocco some presents for Xmas - hope you did the same for yours!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So I looked at the GTI's front passenger wheel issue. I could grab the wheel and move it a bit. BUT, the hub did not move. The lug bolts had loosened, again. Yes, this happened once before, recently. So I cleaned the lugbolts, the backside of the wheel and the hub. All is good again, but I wonder why this is happening. Seems to me there is an issue here somewhere. Thoughts?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

thats odd. Right seat on the lug?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yup. Stock wheels and lugs from the factory.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

thats weird. Hub could be getting slowly stripped out possibly or lugs not fitting in tightly all i can think of.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> thats weird. Hub could be getting slowly stripped out possibly or lugs not fitting in tightly all i can think of.


Maybe gunk in the threads, or worn threads? I'd try a different set of bolts and see if that helps.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll probably order another set of lugs and I also remembered that when it did this before, it was prior to tire rotation, so the rear wheel was up front doing the same thing. Kind of rules out the wheel.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I made this:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nice:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> I made this:


very cool :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> I made this:


I like how Cincy is the steady rhythm in this musical score. ^ :thumbup:

Merrry hoho guys and hot chicks, hope Santa brought you lots of heavy boxes from GAP, Potter, VWoA...we know that al the Sciroccos have been very good this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas!
Im up before the kids, coffee in hand.
A light snow happened last night to make the area look pretty!

I cleared out everything needed to get Victor out of the garage, just needs a hood  No salt on the road, so a short run maybe in order


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Im up before the kids, coffee in hand.
> A light snow happened last night to make the area look pretty!
> 
> I cleared out everything needed to get Victor out of the garage, just needs a hood  No salt on the road, so a short run maybe in order


Adam's in his truck headed your way. He wants SNOW!!! :snowcool: 
And you know the rules Julie, ic: will be required. And it would be a spanking Christmas card, Mars red against the snow. Congrats on getting your Christmas present, a running MkI is all any of us really want for the holidays. :thumbup:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> I made this:


Very cool.

I'm afraid to try and remember just the ownership of all the Sciroccos over the years, let alone stuff I did while I had them. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I'm afraid to try and remember just the ownership of all the Sciroccos over the years, let alone stuff I did while I had them. :laugh:


Mine would be easy, and would look like a bar graph laid on its side since I never seem to sell them......

And what did Santa bring for your cars people? This was the year of the multimeter in this house, there are FIVE of them under the tree! (because they seem to sprout legs, NO idea where they all go.....). The kids both got tool chests, and Adam got the heart shaped box full of dead diff gears, our usual "award" for mechanical misdeeds in the year prior. He has a windowsill of pistons to prove it. We cooked turkey number two yesterday (both are demolished, everyone was really hungry both days!) Today of course is Boxing day, so you know what that means. Time to build, muahahhaaahahaha....:sly:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning


 To you....


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

rocco is for sale. dont have time to get it running anymore. It cranks, gets spark and fuel but doesnt run. Im going on 12s this week so jus no time.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Merry Christmas:










http://aquasixio.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/da2tgw


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

A belated Merry Christmas too ya'll.

My car hasn't been driven since the summer, as I removed the hatch to do some touchup and haven't finished yet. :banghead:

Luckily, I scored a nice hatch from Matt @ Orchid Euro, bolted it on and enjoyed a nice cruise through the NJ farmlands where I live. The turbo sure likes the cold air! Driving this car, I'm always thinking that VW should have added about 30 or 40 horses to the MK1 back in the day. It's all the power I need to get things done and the car feels so great.

Now, to get the the cosmetic stuff done. 

In other news, I plan on learning how to weld aluminum soon.


----------



## VW__SCIROCCO (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi my name is david and i just bought my first scirocco  its a 90 mk2 with the need for some love


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

VW__SCIROCCO said:


> Hi my name is david and i just bought my first scirocco  its a 90 mk2 with the need for some love



Hello David! :wave:

Welcome to SciroccoHolics _semi_-Anonymous 










Oops, 1990 means MkII:









TBerk


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Merry Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope everyone had a good Christmas! That painting/drawing is really cool!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

sciroccojim said:


> A belated Merry Christmas too ya'll.
> 
> My car hasn't been driven since the summer, as I removed the hatch to do some touchup and haven't finished yet. :banghead:
> 
> ...


I can't agree with you more! These cars feel great with a bit more Hp than VW blessed them with, but it doesn't have to be a crazy amount. Glad you had yours out for a drive Jim, and today was Boxing day, so you all know what that means. I'll post pictures tomorrow. In the meantime, welcome to the new poster, and we'd all love to hear about the features of a 90, since most of us have never seen one.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VW__SCIROCCO said:


> Hi my name is david and i just bought my first scirocco  its a 90 mk2 with the need for some love


 Hi David! And, welcome to the family / support group!  

It's a Scirocco - they're always in need of some love, it seems. But, it's well worth it. They're a blast on the road. And, when you don't think it needs some love, you start thinking of upgrades... 
I'm starting to have dreams of an ABF build for mine.... 

Rule #1: pictures are required. There's a pictures thread here in the 'rocco folder - if you haven't yet done so, you are officially directed to post at least one photo of your car in that thread.  


I wanted to drive Wilda to my grandparents house for Christmas yesterday. The weather *said* it was warm enough (43*F); it did not feel like it. And, it sure didn't look like the 0% chance of precip they said. Therefore, I decided against a prep n drive (which actually would have been ok.  )I want it to be warm again.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Hi David! And, welcome to the family / support group!
> 
> It's a Scirocco - they're always in need of some love,
> Rule #1: pictures are required. There's a pictures thread here in the 'rocco folder - if you haven't yet done so, you are officially directed to post at least one photo of your car in that thread.
> ...


(snipped a bit) Cuppie! You're going to scare him! We have no rules here, (well, except Rule #1), and post pictures whenever you like, we can wait.opcorn:
But as cuppie pointed out, winter can be long and bleak, so pictures are always good. :laugh: My son headed North early this morning, and my daughter will go home late today, so maybe I'll spend the ret of the day in my messy shop cleaning up. I swear it messes itself up. I had hoped that Santa would regift me my iPod which has been MIA for months, but now I'm thinking it must be in one of the cars. Wish me luck finding it.


----------



## VW__SCIROCCO (Dec 25, 2011)

sure ill get on some pictures . just have to wait till my grille and turn arrives (she had a bit of a feder bender)  looks worse than it is. oh and good luck with the i pod


----------



## boostedrocco83 (Feb 4, 2011)

*howdy*

hey guys my names sean and i have an 83 scirocco with a turbo ABA swap. When i bought it it had a 1.8 carb and had a bunch of isues so i decided to do the ABA swap. The Magical Mr. Cairns did the swap for me and i drove it for a summer with the na ABA. In the fall of 2010 i decided i liked being broke and went for it. spent the winter putting together the turbo setup and had a great time with it all summer long. Now it is winter again and i am in the begging stages of tearing her back apart to do all the body work and give her a new paint job. Look forward to shooting the hay with other rocco owners and will give updates as they come. Thanks


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

THAT, ladies and gentlemen, is how you properly own a page! AND!!!! It's brown. I :heart: brown on these cars. Looks like a very enjoyable ride you have there sir! :thumbup:

Okay, these could stand some photo-tweaking, but I know you are all anticipating the outcome, so I will post them. 

Yesterday was Boxing day, the day that the only race that really matters occurs every year: 
*THE* *ANNUAL* *BEAR* RACE!!!!!!!

So here are this year's competitors:










As you can see, our competition was a real dog and pony show. Ours featured a carbon fibre chassis and was small enough to fit into a 12 pack, though a 24 bottle case is the required size limitation. I didn't realize, but it had the mark of victory on its back too.

*53* FTW!!!! :thumbup:










This year's entry had no particular gender. For a change, we had the forward motivation specified. We couldn't use our faithful belt sander motor.  It would be rubber band powered this year, and a box of large ones was split evenly between the two teams. They used four of them for the drive, with another two on the wheels. Ours used just two, cut to maximize length. Winding them took concentration, and the bear sat on an aluminum superstructure of Czech origin (Pilsner Urquell). which attaches with Velcro. Simple and effective. Okay, more like simple and last minute . That's how we roll....

So, the race: 










Obviously we got them right out of the hole. And for the rest of the track until...

THE ACCIDENT!!!










The sanctioning body (my dad) ruled that the race had completed and that we were (marginally) further down the track, so we won :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. They will be bringing US :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:next year. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

sciroccojim said:


> A belated Merry Christmas too ya'll.
> 
> My car hasn't been driven since the summer, as I removed the hatch to do some touchup and haven't finished yet. :banghead:
> 
> ...





punchbug said:


> I can't agree with you more! These cars feel great with a bit more Hp than VW blessed them with, but it doesn't have to be a crazy amount. Glad you had yours out for a drive Jim, and today was Boxing day, so you all know what that means. I'll post pictures tomorrow. In the meantime, welcome to the new poster, and we'd all love to hear about the features of a 90, since most of us have never seen one.


One thing to add...they did come with engines with 30 HP more. Just not in the US or Canada. :thumbdown:

Which is why I want to install said engine in my little green bean.

Good news, Jim! Glad you got your Callaway out for a bit. I'm hoping I can take my car for a drive when I get back from TX. It's been two weeks! This winter is going to be tough.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> One thing to add...they did come with engines with 30 HP more. Just not in the US or Canada. :thumbdown:
> 
> Which is why I want to install said engine in my little green bean.
> 
> Good news, Jim! Glad you got your Callaway out for a bit. I'm hoping I can take my car for a drive when I get back from TX. It's been two weeks! This winter is going to be tough.




HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE MAIR. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## boostedrocco83 (Feb 4, 2011)

punchbug said:


> THAT, ladies and gentlemen, is how you properly own a page! AND!!!! It's brown. I :heart: brown on these cars. Looks like a very enjoyable ride you have there sir! :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you. The car is a blast to drive and now it is time to make it look as nice as it drives. Glad someone els loves the brown.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

boostedrocco83 said:


> punchbug said:
> 
> 
> > THAT, ladies and gentlemen, is how you properly own a page! AND!!!! It's brown. I :heart: brown on these cars. Looks like a very enjoyable ride you have there sir! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VW__SCIROCCO said:


> sure ill get on some pictures . just have to wait till my grille and turn arrives (she had a bit of a feder bender)  looks worse than it is. oh and good luck with the i pod


 Be sure to! Pics may go here, or in the pictures thread. Mine (Wilda) is at the bottom of page 99. 
I will warn you: that thread is NOT dial-up friendly. :laugh:



punchbug said:


> (snipped a bit) Cuppie! You're going to scare him! We have no rules here, (well, except Rule #1), and post pictures whenever you like, we can wait.opcorn:
> But as cuppie pointed out, winter can be long and bleak, so pictures are always good. :laugh:


 Not trying to scare him, Cathy! Honest!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats on another victory Cathy! How many years have you won?

And Happy Birthday to Joe!

I drove my Scirocco to work today. Right now it has better heat than the Jetta, unless you count the Jetta's heated seats.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> I drove my Scirocco to work today. Right now it has better heat than the Jetta, unless you count the Jetta's heated seats.


Very :snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Very :snowcool:


Is that sort of said with an Austin Powers voice? "Brrrrr baby, very Brrrrr " :snowcool:

Speaking of which, we were teasing my kid about his upcoming "Brokeback Igloo" experience...he went a long ways north with two other guys and they're calling for "feels like -38C". Add in the fact that they'll clock a few thousand clicks on the sled before arriving at the rental igloo, and "shared body warmth" might be essential. I can't wait to see pics of this igloo. (and I will share any pictures of "local wildlife" they find to warm them up...:laugh That is, of course, if the sled doesn't burst into flames like last year. I'm having trouble getting up enough motivation to step out of the house to clean up my shop....and it's not even cold here.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning Cathy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning Cathy


Good morning Randall, and all :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Congrats on another victory Cathy! How many years have you won?
> 
> I drove my Scirocco to work today. Right now it has better heat than the Jetta, unless you count the Jetta's heated seats.


I think we've won about 8 of the ten or so years we've done this. And one of those losses was hotly contested. The one loss, well, yeah, we had a fire a the line. The guy who wired it is a hack. :laugh:

And you COULD get seat heaters for your rocco eh? Of course the only one I have is in the car that is unhappiest in the cold weather (purple), but whatever. And the bug has them, which is a very good thing!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

http://nyanit.com/vwvortex.com

:laugh:

Brendan


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> http://nyanit.com/vwvortex.com
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Brendan


:laugh:

http://procatinator.com/


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And you COULD get seat heaters for your rocco eh?


Well I could I suppose, providing I could find all the parts to install them. I imagine it would be simpler to install a new thermostat in the Jetta.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apropos of almost nothing whatsoever but while it is not Scirocco related directly, you are likely reading this on something this guy and his team members helped come into being. (Jobs wasn't the only guy that was...) ------------------------------- http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/12/jacob-goldman-founder-of-xerox-parc-dies-at-90.ars Jack Goldman, founder of Xerox PARC dies at 90 By Sean Gallagher | Published December 23, 2011 11:02 AM Jacob "Jack" Goldman, the former head of research at Xerox and the founder of the company's Palo Alto Research Center, died on December 20 at the age of 90 of congestive heart failure. When Goldman joined Xerox in 1969, he pushed the company to invest in long-term research, proposing the creation of PARC (partly as a way to capitalize on Xerox's purchase of the computer company Scientific Data Systems). Goldman's leadership in forming PARC—and his hiring of George Pake to head the center— led to the development of a number of technologies later exploited by Apple, Microsoft and others, including the laser printer. object-oriented programming, Ethernet, the mouse pointing device, and the graphical user interface. While Xerox never effectively capitalized on developments like the Alto PC—the first networked personal computer—PARC's work inspired the development of the Macintosh and the Windows operating systems. Before joining Xerox, Goldman worked at Ford, where he conducted research into sodium-sulphur (NaS) batteries for electric cars in the 1960s. NaS batteries are now used heavily for large-scale battery back-up systems...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Well I could I suppose, providing I could find all the parts to install them. I imagine it would be simpler to install a new thermostat in the Jetta.


Meh, maybe. You can buy the seat heaters brand new eh?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Meh, maybe. You can buy the seat heaters brand new eh?


 Does anybody in the Snow Belt ever consider sheepskin seat covers? (Or am I just dating myself?) 










TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Does anybody in the Snow Belt ever consider sheepskin seat covers? (Or am I just dating myself?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that dashboard in my car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> I want that dashboard in my car!


Talk to Julie, she'll hook you up with a spaceship look. I'm curious to see her next version!.


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

hey, im mike, and im just trying to figure out this forum. i joined so that i could do some research and find the best way to go at restomodding my dads old first car... an '81 scirocco. so far, i had it running perfectly until the fuel pump died... i have a vid of it running a little lumpy on old gas on youtube... search "leistritz sport sound" and it should be the top vid. 

this is someone else's vid just to compare what my car sounds like with that exaust compared to theirs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYD_bX8CC6M

this is the vid of my rocco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3NNMaPeGqU

i love my cam. 

anyways. im 15 and studying to become a mechanic.... i guess we all know where im dumping my cash XD


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, huh? I figured I knew the answer that EVERYBODY obviously would give, but no.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5526675-what-is-yor-favorit-VW-ever-o-must-have-VW

Huh? Really? Surely not my favorite PARTS CAR? Say it ain't so :what::screwy: maybe even a little :banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

happy new year everyone. 

hopefully 2012 will go better than 2011 appears to have gone for many. while im not one for resolutions, this should be the year that i finally finish some projects, get the rocco done, and move out of my parents basement (permanently). also, this should be the year that i get crackin on some more educational endeavors that i have been planning, but for one reason or another have been prevented from accomplishing.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy new year!

Roccos at my work today. Today was a really boring day!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Roccos at my work today. Today was a really boring day!


Glad you were bored and had time to take a picture! Mine are still sleeping and had new bait put in the mousetraps under them. I cleeaned up the rest of the mess in my shop today, so that was a good thing I guess..hopefully I'll be able to find my tools now. Super windy here today...supposed to get snow tomorrow.....:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So I looked at the GTI's front passenger wheel issue. I could grab the wheel and move it a bit. BUT, the hub did not move. The lug bolts had loosened, again. Yes, this happened once before, recently. So I cleaned the lugbolts, the backside of the wheel and the hub. All is good again, but I wonder why this is happening. Seems to me there is an issue here somewhere. Thoughts?


Had to do the brakes today. The good thing is the that fixed my noise and vibration up front-the inner pads were almost gone, while the outers were pretty good. As for the wheel issue, I noticed a lot of built up gunk on the seat of the lugbolts and where they contact the wheel. Cleaned that up and they tightened down really well. A little time will tell if that's it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone.

I can't wait 'till tax return time.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! How'd you get a pic of my car!
JK...
Close though .....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So somebody explain to me why this is at the bottom of the page?:screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> So somebody explain to me why this is at the bottom of the page?:screwy:


Easy. Because it has been almost two days since anyone posted. 

In other news, I drove my Scirocco on New Year's Day. Wow, I love the mild temps!

Right before I tucked him back in the garage...



















Yay!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Easy. Because it has been almost two days since anyone posted.
> 
> In other news, I drove my Scirocco on New Year's Day. Wow, I love the mild temps!
> 
> ...


Yay is right. Not too mild here today, but the bug liked it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So somebody explain to me why this is at the bottom of the page?:screwy:


I think Joe summed it up for you. 

Holy cold snap batman, it's quite chilly here today. However, it's supposed to warm up significantly Thursday and Friday so methinks I'll try and do some Scirocco driving then. And hopefully even a little aviating if the winds aren't howling. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> I can't wait 'till tax return time.


x2:thumbup:



vwdaun said:


> I think Joe summed it up for you.
> 
> Holy cold snap batman, it's quite chilly here today. However, it's supposed to warm up significantly Thursday and Friday so methinks I'll try and do some Scirocco driving then. And hopefully even a little aviating if the winds aren't howling. :thumbup:


yeah thanks for sending that east. ...



i hate the cold.... and anything


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Holy cold snap batman, it's quite chilly here today. However, it's supposed to warm up significantly Thursday and Friday so methinks I'll try and do some Scirocco driving then. And hopefully even a little aviating if the winds aren't howling. :thumbup:


Woke up to 13 degrees F today. LOVE THE COLD! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Holy cold snap batman, it's quite chilly here today. However, it's supposed to warm up significantly Thursday and Friday so methinks I'll try and do some Scirocco driving then. And hopefully even a little aviating if the winds aren't howling. :thumbup:


I hope it is a little warmer next week when I'm in Ohio


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's 19°F here right now, and there's a pretty good chance of snow tonight.

And becky's rearview fell off again. Can't glue it back on until it is above 50°


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> And becky's rearview fell off again. Can't glue it back on until it is above 50°


Wink.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> It's 19°F here right now, and there's a pretty good chance of snow tonight.



I think it got down to something like -17°C/1°F here yesterday, *before* the wind chill. When I left work, there was a layer of ice covering the inside of my windshield. :banghead:

We win.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I think it got down to something like -17°C/1°F here yesterday, *before* the wind chill. When I left work, there was a layer of ice covering the inside of my windshield. :banghead:
> 
> We win.


-18°C here this morning.

I win.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

So how come you guys in the great white north haven't yet built a pipeline to ship some of that melted snowfall down to LA and the Southwest US so they can stop draining freshwater out of the delta before it it can get to the Bay.

(Oh, that was supposed to have a '*?*' on the end...)

http://geology.com/usgs/california-delta-subsidence/ 


TBerk


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> -18°C here this morning.
> 
> I win.


I'm coming to visit you on Friday


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

California 16v said:


> I hope it is a little warmer next week when I'm in Ohio


And I'm hoping it's warmer here next week so we can get our concrete poured. If it doesn't warm up for a little, I am screwed until spring.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> I'm coming to visit you on Friday


Good.

I could use a helper to take the mk1 apart and box it up. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Good.
> 
> I could use a helper to take the mk1 apart and box it up. :thumbup:


Thumbs up to 12-hour trips to Montreal in January to... uhhh... not help Marc work on Sciroccos :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And I'm hoping it's warmer here next week so we can get our concrete poured. If it doesn't warm up for a little, I am screwed until spring.


Well hopefully the warmup we're getting tomorrow and Friday will make it your way in a day or two. High of around 50 on Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah the cold is bad this time of year; it was down to 80°F today. I even threw a jacket in the car this morning...wait I think it's still there.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Yeah the cold is bad this time of year; it was down to 80°F today. I even threw a jacket in the car this morning...wait I think it's still there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

The gift of living in the land of unlimited warmth and sunshine is lost on you Will. :laugh:


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

I know this isn't a tech form but I'm not getting a quick enough answer on there. My 82 is burning coil out every time I throw one in.I've drove this daily for 4 yrs and had been antiqued and is driven on occasion. But all of a sudden I'm burning out every coil I put in with in 15 mins of driving. Usually don't make it out of 2nd gear before it dies. Any advice? Anyone ever have this happen or have heard of it?.... 82 1.8 cis.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Yeah the cold is bad this time of year; it was down to 80°F today. I even threw a jacket in the car this morning...wait I think it's still there.


It's been rough, huh Will? We've seen mid to upper 70's here for the last 2 weeks, gonna drop to only 70 on Saturday! Brrr!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

We'll see who's still laughing the next time theres a big earthquake and California falls into the pacific.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirockinit said:


> I know this isn't a tech form but I'm not getting a quick enough answer on there. My 82 is burning coil out every time I throw one in.I've drove this daily for 4 yrs and had been antiqued and is driven on occasion. But all of a sudden I'm burning out every coil I put in with in 15 mins of driving. Usually don't make it out of 2nd gear before it dies. Any advice? Anyone ever have this happen or have heard of it?.... 82 1.8 cis.


Anyone? Seems rather odd if you ask me. Sounds like you're gonna need to get friendly with the Bentley and an ohmmeter.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Anyone? Seems rather odd if you ask me. Sounds like you're gonna need to get friendly with the Bentley and an ohmmeter.


Yeah, this^. And what of the wires right to the coil, are they on the right terminals? Sure sounds like something's got electrons in huge quantities going where they should not be going. Are the coils really fried or just the wires to them? The odds of getting a pile of defective ones in a row are slim, but stranger things have happened. Anyone on here ever had a plain old defective coil? (I just don't trust modern manufacturers)

In other news, my daily is such a happy camper. She got new tie rod ends, alignment, EBrake cables, back pads and rotors and two new rear wheel bearings. They were HOWLING. I can actually hear my radio now. :thumbup: 

And I am once again up in Midwestern to "help wrench on Carrots", but have been supporting the infrastructure around her. Today it was a fancy new chimney for the stove in the shed. There will be pictures. For doing all the mass of wiring Carrots is in need of, heat will be really a good thing. You just can't do wiring in gloves. My Sciroccos are still at home sleeping. And it was cold today, but not according to the thermometer. It was that nasty damp cold. Yep, I'm getting old.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> I think it got down to something like -17°C/1°F here yesterday, *before* the wind chill. When I left work, there was a layer of ice covering the inside of my windshield. :banghead:
> 
> We win.


That tells me you drove a Mk4 VW. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> That tells me you drove a Mk4 VW. :laugh:


Yeah...

I miss driving the Scirocco, especially in the winter. That thing not only had some form of heat, it had amazing heat. I always remember all the leaves in the vents getting toasted in there and billowing out smoke. :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Put a bird on it!!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> We'll see who's still laughing the next time theres a big earthquake and California falls into the pacific.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> We'll see who's still laughing the next time theres a big earthquake and California falls into the pacific.


Bring it. Until then I will warm my hands in the fire pit if I feel like it.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Not defective....they work until I drive it a couple of minutes. Yes everything is hooked up proper, didn't touch a thing was just driving and boom...wasn't driving anymore lol. Fn car. I love it so much it will prob be the cause of my divorce


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Put a bird on it!!


A reference I get!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> That tells me you drove a Mk4 VW. :laugh:


Mine's awesome for that, never has ice in the inside. Starting, well, she's never been huge fan. Maybe the ice is a Golf thing?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So I played with the panorama feature of my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> So I played with the panorama feature of my Galaxy Nexus.


And here ya go from my new Apple pie. It's pretty easy for email at least. :thumbup:
In other news, I sat in the air cooler and made vroom vroom noises today. I'm so pathetic. :facepalm: And a question, how many of you have fire extinguishers in your cars? I started a bit of a dust storm on the " other" forum since many of them didn't see the need. Say what? I'm even thinking about getting one for the Bug, though it may be easier to let her burn...no I take that back, she's been a good girl.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> And here ya go from my new Apple pie. It's pretty easy for email at least. :thumbup:
> In other news, I sat in the air cooler and made vroom vroom noises today. I'm so pathetic. :facepalm: And a question, how many of you have fire extinguishers in your cars? I started a bit of a dust storm on the " other" forum since many of them didn't see the need. Say what? I'm even thinking about getting one for the Bug, though it may be easier to let her burn...no I take that back, she's been a good girl.


I have one fire extinguisher in the evil car. You know, the one I have messed with the fuel system on, and that has shown a history of blasting gasoline at high pressure out of places that it shouldn't!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I miss driving the Scirocco, especially in the winter. That thing not only had some form of heat, it had amazing heat. I always remember all the leaves in the vents getting toasted in there and billowing out smoke. :thumbup:


Yeah, I've got great heat in my Mk1 Jetta. And no ice on the inside of the windshield.
Granted, the interior is now finally dry after the heater core blew up Thanksgiving day. :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, I sat in the air cooler and made vroom vroom noises today. I'm so pathetic. :facepalm:


Pathetic? Hardly. I sat in one of the Sciroccos yesterday and did the same thing. 

I also intend to sit in one of the aircoolers today and do the same thing. Though I'll leave the vroom-vroom noises to the Continental swinging the big fan up front. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Both 88's are tucked away for the winter:








with their friend the Challenger, again:








and to take up more room, we have all of the walls for the new house:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Wink.


i think i need to find a measuring tape....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Pathetic? Hardly. I sat in one of the Sciroccos yesterday and did the same thing.
> 
> I also intend to sit in one of the aircoolers today and do the same thing. Though I'll leave the vroom-vroom noises to the Continental swinging the big fan up front. :thumbup:


Did that today too, but just "drove" it around some. pretty weird with no rudder pedals. Got to do some disassembly too, which was as good a way to pass the time as any.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> We'll see who's still laughing the next time theres a big earthquake and California falls into the pacific.



Study yer fault lines. Every true Californian _knows_ that only Half of the State is going to fall into the ocean. Then the central valley will be beach front property. 

Hey!, page 409! (edit for ownage...) 


Hello, My name is Mick Jagger and my Other car is a Scirocco... 









Rolling Stone no. 409


BTW- a series of burning up coils? Slap a volt/ohm meter on yer system and see if you have an over-voltage situation. Check the back of the Fuse Box for burnt, shorted traces/wires. 

What type plugs and wires do you have? (I was going to ask you when the last time it was that you had reconditioned your Grounds, but I digress...)

Lastly; a coil is a coil is a coil, But where are you getting them from and what type are they exactly?


TBerk
*PS- *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oPxa3C3iu0


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

ok whos Challenger I want it. :thumbup:

I was cleaning my project engine block and I let it tip over and it bent the oil dip stick tube ( metal not plastic part ) do they still sell these.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

roccostud said:


> ok whos Challenger I want it. :thumbup:
> 
> I was cleaning my project engine block and I let it tip over and it bent the oil dip stick tube ( metal not plastic part ) do they still sell these.


My wife's. I can tell you that you don't want the damned payment. 

I didn't see any tubes listed in the usual places I look for parts, but I can't imagine it not being available somewhere. The dealer ought to have it, at least, since Sciroccos weren't the only ones using them.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> My wife's. I can tell you that you don't want the damned payment.
> 
> I didn't see any tubes listed in the usual places I look for parts, but I can't imagine it not being available somewhere. The dealer ought to have it, at least, since Sciroccos weren't the only ones using them.


I don't want the insurance payment either. :laugh: we got a black R/T with a manual trans in a week ago. Sweet car. I fell in love with that platform when I drove an srt-8 300


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

roccostud said:


> ok whos Challenger I want it. :thumbup:
> 
> I was cleaning my project engine block and I let it tip over and it bent the oil dip stick tube ( metal not plastic part ) do they still sell these.



I would believe there are some NOS still on the planet; there were as of ten years ago anyway. 
Recall that there are two different lengths, the early motors were shorter if I recall correctly.* 

I seem to think the same dipstick tube was used up into the 1990s on the Cabrio motors, if not later. ('Course, I'm no Potter-man so verify my ramblings to be sure.)

*Or maybe that was the dipsticks due to different pans/ total oil capacity. Hmmm, early senior moment...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I am up at 4 am with Wrong Season racing and they are in fine condition after visting the neighbors on the sleds. There is no snow, except for Wedgie's imaginary blizzard.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

roccostud said:


> I don't want the insurance payment either. :laugh: we got a black R/T with a manual trans in a week ago. Sweet car. I fell in love with that platform when I drove an srt-8 300


Her insurance isn't bad at all. That same as my GTI. There is a plus side to being in your late thirties and early forties.


----------



## THCRocco (Jan 6, 2012)

I just dropped 3 points off my insurance! When i bought the first Scirocco i only paid 26 cents for taxes and 21 dollars for insurance a month :thumbup: Now the GTI was a very different story...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I am up at 4 am with Wrong Season racing and they are in fine condition after visting the neighbors on the sleds. There is no snow, except for Wedgie's imaginary blizzard.


Isn't it odd that you don't have snow this time of year?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Isn't it odd that you don't have snow this time of year?


Almost mid-january here, and there is hardly an inch of snow on the ground. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Isn't it odd that you don't have snow this time of year?


Yes it is, it was miserable this time last year. I am absolutely dead tired and sore from landscaping actually, we had a guy come in and remove/relocate some garden, and level a big gravel pile that has been there all summer. And it finally got done two days ago, but there was a lot of rock work to do as edging, and some of the gravel was in the wrong place so I had to move all that, and sort plants out of the dirt that was moved and level it. Rediculous to consider it in January, but it was a good day for it and it is done. I also had the fun of laying on my back way under the deck to reroute the sump line, and of course that involved cutting a 2x6 and a 1" diameter vine that was in the way, all in very confined spaces. It was bad enough, but it should be unthinkable in January, (temperature and snow not a factor), though it was a miserable enough job as it stood. Yesterday I was heels up in the Ercouope cockpit to pull the floorboards, which involves detaching the brake pedal. My poor back has no clue what is going on with all this gymnastics! The 'coupe is still apart, so I hope my body recovers from the abuse quickly!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I love this! January and no snow. Should hit the mid 40's tomorrow. I'm a bit peeved I dropped $$ on snow tires for the land yacht this year and have just been burning them up, but after last year's winter from Hell, I'm enjoying it this year.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

The Washington State has some snow in the mountains but we are still way below average for most of the state. I forget about cars when the snow starts falling and so far my ski season has been a little pathetic.  Anticipating La Nina and our great winter last year I bought a seasons pass :thumbdown:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> BTW- a series of burning up coils...?
> 
> ...a coil is a coil is a coil, But where are you getting them from and what type are they exactly?


...um, no.

Early cars with breaker points use one type of coil, it gets a little fuzzy in '80 and '81 when some cars (mostly in CA?) got breakerless ignitions, then all good until '86'5 and the advent of the 16v.

I've found (various sources) as many as three different coils specified. It may be because of spark plug cable type, but I think there's an electrical difference as well.

So buy the CORRECT coil from Potterman, or GAP, or AZ Autohaus (all good), but be sure to check that you're getting the right one. I'd suggest running down the original VW/ Bosch part number.

Good luck, and a :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...um, no.
> - snip -
> So buy the CORRECT coil from *Potterman*, or GAP, or AZ Autohaus (all good), but be sure to check that you're getting the right one. I'd suggest running down the original VW/ Bosch part number.
> 
> Good luck, and a :beer:


Yep, sorry to have made it seem I meant the opposite, but my rhetorical question was couched in terms of "Just what kind of Coil have you been replacing it with?"

Thx e-man,
TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Back to off topic, (like what's up with actual talk about fixing Sciroccos???? ) Anyway, John, was it warm enough for your pour? The topsoil I moved so easily yesterday is rock hard frozen this morning, so it was good that I got that done. I guess the bulbs I salvaged will get potted up for forcing, they won't be going back down in the frozen earth.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Punchbuggy:
http://www.sfgate.com/ 

Low to mid 40s overnight, High 60s this afternoon. Welcome to January in San Francisco.


TBerk
dat b' Fahrenheit, natch...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Almost mid-january here, and there is hardly an inch of snow on the ground. :thumbup:


I was in Montreal on Friday. It was absolutely miserable compared to Toronto right now. Have I mentioned how much I hate snow lately?


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Chris16vRocco said:


> We'll see who's still laughing the next time theres a big earthquake and California falls into the pacific.



Thats fine with me. Hopefully ill be living on "California Island", when that happens. Anything to get me far far away from the Midieval Midwest.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> I was in Montreal on Friday. It was absolutely miserable compared to Toronto right now. Have I mentioned how much I hate snow lately?


I drove the Scirocco to work today! 

Might be the last day since we still don't have salt on the ground!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Punchbuggy:
> http://www.sfgate.com/
> 
> Low to mid 40s overnight, High 60s this afternoon. Welcome to January in San Francisco.
> ...


Nice temp tberk! my favorite number...no idea why:laugh:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

TBerk said:


> Punchbuggy:
> http://www.sfgate.com/
> 
> Low to mid 40s overnight, High 60s this afternoon. Welcome to January in San Francisco.
> ...


Hey have you ever taken a tour out to the Farallon Islands? My girl and i are thinking about doing that, this October..


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Got an offer to buy my B5 today.....maybe I'll be back in an A1 sooner than I thought!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

-camber said:


> Got an offer to buy my B5 today.....maybe I'll be back in an A1 sooner than I thought!


Yessssssssssssssssssss.

Make it so Chuckie. :thumbup:

I poured a concrete slab today for a shed in the backyard, which means that once the shed is up here and reassembled on the slab, I'll be able to fit a car in the garage for the first time in a couple of years.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Make it so Chuckie. :thumbup:
> 
> I poured a concrete slab today for a shed in the backyard, which means that once the shed is up here and reassembled on the slab, I'll be able to fit a car in the garage for the first time in a couple of years.


Congrats Chris!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> I drove the Scirocco to work today!


I did too - Clementine. (The faded out Mars Red '85.) Pulled into a gas station on the way in and nodded to a guy pumping gas into his A3 GTI. I got out and he yelled over "Awesome car!" That and his dad used to have one. Things like that just make my day.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I did too - Clementine. (The faded out Mars Red '85.) Pulled into a gas station on the way in and nodded to a guy pumping gas into his A3 GTI. I got out and he yelled over "Awesome car!" That and his dad used to have one. Things like that just make my day.


I should have driven one but I was too lazy to haul a battery up from the basement. Glad to hear you gs got some seat time:thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Make it so Chuckie. :thumbup:
> 
> I poured a concrete slab today for a shed in the backyard, which means that once the shed is up here and reassembled on the slab, I'll be able to fit a car in the garage for the first time in a couple of years.


Well hopefully this guy doesn't flake!.....cause I never really posted it FS. Just a passer-by at my work who called up the dealership looking for the owner of a ' white passat w/ white wheels ' 

And good luck with the garage project! I'm still settling into our new garage after several years of parking in a multi-level parking structure in downtown :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Teighlor O' said:


> Hey have you ever taken a tour out to the Farallon Islands? My girl and I are thinking about doing that, this October..


Dooo Eeeeeet! btw- The Farallons have a wild, then dormant, then Wild on and off again history, check into it before you go, to add some perspective. 

WikiPedia is my buddy...


> The *Farallon Islands*, or *Farallones* (from the Spanish _farallón_ meaning "pillar" or "sea cliff"), are a group of islands and sea stacks in the Gulf of the Farallones, off the coast of San Francisco, California, USA. They lie 27 miles (43 km) outside the Golden Gate and 20 miles (32 km) south of Point Reyes, and are visible from the mainland on clear days. The islands are officially part of the City and County of San Francisco, California. The only inhabited portion of the islands is on Southeast Farallon Islands (SEFI), where research residents (PRBO) stay.[SUP][2][/SUP]...


And there's more! (By the time you get back, I'll bet yer going to be peppering your conversation with a lot of 'argh's, and 'ahoy, matey!'s.  You might even see some radioactive Great White Sharks out there... 

As is always the case in visiting San Francisco proper, and esp the coastal waters thereabout, dress in layers so you can peel off when too warm but wont suffer from hypothermia on a sunny California afternoon. 
Think (1)T-shirt, (2)pullover/sweatshirt/sweater, (3)a windbreaker for the breeze/mist and (4)some kind of head covering, as an example.

All that said, I haven't actually been out that far*; just salmon fishing out of Half Moon Bay, and if you can swing that far south on your travels, try and have dinner at 'the Distillery' just north of the local airport, (It's haunted!...).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moss_Beach,_California 

If staying in the City is a better fit, then maybe the Beach Chalet would do: http://www.beachchalet.com/ , home of their RipTide Red, (my favorite...) 
The building, having been built in 1927, has a dining room that looks over the Great Highway and out towards Japan and the Chinese mainland.
Mmmm, _riiiiptiiiide redddd._.. :beer:

We actually had one of the 'Rocs in the Fog' wrap-up dinners there, as a matter of fact. (On Topic, whoohoo!) 

Anywho, Have fun and take pictures, some of which I'll bet are safe enough to post back here...

*I've _been_ to the Statue of Liberty, but I'm given to believe folks who live in NYC don't visit it. 
Same here w/ the F. I. and Alcatraz as far as _most_ of the locals...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> I drove the Scirocco to work today!
> 
> Might be the last day since we still don't have salt on the ground!


I'm jealous that some people have that option. I put mine away in late November, still have no idea why :screwy: We have had a couple of light dustings but nothing major. This weekend would have been perfect to be out cruising.

Don't even get me started on the winter tires I installed on the daily....could have put that money to good use like NLS mounts instead! Oh well, I'm safe "if" we get some snow.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Someone buy my roccos before they r both trashed in the bottom of a pond. Damn things. I got thing 1 and thing 2....thing ones no spark issue is becoming a nightmare. Thing 2 needs trans radiator, tires,tune up, alt, battery,fuel pump


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

TBerk said:


> Dooo Eeeeeet! btw- The Farallons have a wild, then dormant, then Wild on and off again history, check into it before you go, to add some perspective.
> 
> WikiPedia is my buddy...
> And there's more! (By the time you get back, I'll bet yer going to be peppering your conversation with a lot of 'argh's, and 'ahoy, matey!'s.  You might even see some radioactive Great White Sharks out there...
> ...



Thanks man!...we've been to SF a bunch of times, but never made it out to the Fallones..Yeah ive read all about it, including the 50,000 barrels of toxic waste they dumped out there in the 60's and early 70's...

We spend a lot of time out on the water in New England so we know how to dress for that, so thats no worry. Those islands just look pretty creepy, and i figured what the hell.. We decided against the shark dive, seeing as how the water is waaay too murky, i cant imagine you could see anything unless its right on top of ya...

Ill def check into the Distillery, yer the 3rd person whos mentioned it!

Thanks again man..

Just realized that the Distillery is on our way to LA so that works perfectly...We usually take 1 down to Monterey, then cut over to 101 via 68....Everything after Monterey, as far as driving goes, gets kinda boring...seal. ocean. pelican, seal, slow driver, seal, pelican, slow driver, etc etc..


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> Make it so Chuckie. :thumbup:
> 
> I poured a concrete slab today for a shed in the backyard, which means that once the shed is up here and reassembled on the slab, I'll be able to fit a car in the garage for the first time in a couple of years.


Sh*t maybe I should have you pour my house slab. My guy is oddly absent and not returning calls.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Sh*t maybe I should have you pour my house slab. My guy is oddly absent and not returning calls.


I think I'll pass on that. My back is ****ing killing me today. :thumbdown:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

C'mon, surely 2256 sq/ft of concrete is nothing after doing a shed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> C'mon, surely 2256 sq/ft of concrete is nothing after doing a shed.


If you can provide enough beer, maybe Adam's buddies can do it. But I guess you want it flat and smooth eh? :laugh:

I planted bulbs today. Outside. WHAT is wrong with this picture?????:what:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah, I would prefer flat and smooth. Oddly, a little after posting this he called. He is going to try to line things up for tomorrow. We'll see if that happens...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got a credit card to collect all of my car-related expenses into one monthly bill.

Naturally, the card is also car-related now...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> C'mon, surely 2256 sq/ft of concrete is nothing after doing a shed.


House?

No basement?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Rad. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> ^^ Rad. :thumbup:


Yeah, kind of, a really big one built into the floor! Adam finally has his hooked up and it is really warm out there.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> House?
> 
> No basement?


Correct. This is not our "dream home," but where we will live for a little while. We were looking for something not terribly expensive, but a step up from a two piece modular, or "double wide," so we went this route.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I planted bulbs today. Outside. WHAT is wrong with this picture?????:what:


And it was sunny in Seattle.

I think the world is coming to an end.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> And it was sunny in Seattle.
> 
> I think the world is coming to an end.


Wow, sun, like, actual sunbeams in Seattle???? Was this the last year on the Mayan calendar or something?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

How has nobody posted in here all day?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> How has nobody posted in here all day?


We were waiting for you. :wave:


I just confirmed my vacation time for the begining of june BTW.

Who else has plans for early june?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> How has nobody posted in here all day?


Well it seemed totally lame to do so since I was the last one to post prior to your comment.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just for the hell of it, I put the Quantum's info on WE BUY ANY CAR DOT COM (you know, annoying commercial)

Their offer wasn't even half of the car's scrap-metal value  

eBay is looking pretty good now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's a picture:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well we have a new 90 day in advance vacation request policy that replaced the 6 month one recently, so i have not made any requests. But I do have vacation plans for that time too. How interesting. 
Tonight I am trying to fight the GTI's bearing bolts so that I can replace the front wheel bearing. No luck yet, but one good thing is I placed an order with GAP yesterday afternoon and it was here when I got home today.

ps. no concrete pour today, but it was cold as hell.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> We were waiting for you. :wave:
> 
> 
> I just confirmed my vacation time for the begining of june BTW.
> ...


Cool pics Marc!

And I was really starting to wonder about you guys & hot chicks. Nobody has said anything to me about Cincy or a Cincy thread so far this year. 

June 1-3 sound ok to everyone? Or is nobody coming?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Maybe we just assume now, after all this time and all...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> June 1-3 sound ok to everyone? Or is nobody coming?


You know me and Becky are coming! 

The brown car needs a duck!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> June 1-3 sound ok to everyone? Or is nobody coming?


I will certainly be there. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@Tim: Look out for Richard Dreyfuss!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:

@Daun: Those dates look intriguing; I will try and scrape funds and convince the better half that we should go this year...we'll see.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I didn't mention Cincy since it is rude to invite oneself. I was waiting for "official word". But I am inviting myself to Dayton in late Feb (or maybe sooner too pending recent developments) AND I am thinking about heading down to Philly and surrounds In late January. Who's around those areas then?

And in keeping with tradition, WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!CINCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? :thumbup::thumbup::


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Just for the hell of it, I put the Quantum's info on WE BUY ANY CAR DOT COM (you know, annoying commercial)
> 
> Their offer wasn't even half of the car's scrap-metal value
> 
> eBay is looking pretty good now.


 Dude, I SO want the QSW. And, Sh!tbox needs replaced. Working on fundage..... 



vwdaun said:


> And I was really starting to wonder about you guys & hot chicks. Nobody has said anything to me about Cincy or a Cincy thread so far this year.
> 
> June 1-3 sound ok to everyone? Or is nobody coming?


 Hell yeah, we'll be there! 
Hell, this year, I'm even planning on getting out of work early enough on that Friday to join the MI caravan, and be there for Friday pizza! 
Still just be one Scirocco for the two of us (Katie & I.) Someday, I'll (we'll?) convince Katie to get one of her own....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> But I am inviting myself to Dayton in late Feb (or maybe sooner too pending recent developments) AND I am thinking about heading down to Philly and surrounds In late January. Who's around those areas then?


You don't have to invite yourself, you're **always** invited.

And hey, you could always make a round-robin trip in January! Let's chat about dates... via e-mail though I suppose.

Oh btw, I did get a bill in the mail for Ercoupe insurance this week. It was something around $20.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> @Tim: Look out for Richard Dreyfuss!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> @Daun: Those dates look intriguing; I will try and scrape funds and convince the better half that we should go this year...we'll see.


Aw yeah! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!!


Hey, I went to Bonelli - so I'm allowed to say:* YOU MUST*.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> You don't have to invite yourself, you're **always** invited.
> 
> And hey, you could always make a round-robin trip in January! Let's chat about dates... via e-mail though I suppose.
> 
> Oh btw, I did get a bill in the mail for Ercoupe insurance this week. It was something around $20.


That's robbery! (LOL, wait till you get the landing fee from Hamilton.... ) And yeah , I was thinking a mini reverse mystery tour with less magical-ness, we should talk. Email it is then I guess...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> That's robbery! (LOL, wait till you get the landing fee from Hamilton.... ) And yeah , I was thinking a mini reverse mystery tour with less magical-ness, we should talk. Email it is then I guess...


 Okay who needs what hauled from Philly to Cincy or reverse. I accept cash or beer.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Okay who needs what hauled from Philly to Cincy or reverse. I accept cash or beer.


Oh, I guess I should add Canada to Philly or Dayton. Or back. I'll have the bug, so pyramidal boxes are best, and I will reserve priority space for a 68" long piece of precious metal. hmm, note to self, check fitment next trip to the 'coupe... So no quarter cars this trip at any rate. Small soft stuff, no problem. seats?, ummm, nope.....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Oh, I guess I should add Canada to Philly or Dayton. Or back.


Ugh... considering how much I've given UPS and Fedex in brokerage fee's lately, and the fact I need to make an order at BFI; I guess you could put me on that list.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

anybody know what the heck this interior package is? or if it was ever an option in any rocco model? ive always thought it was redone by the PO at some random shop, but it matches the nuespeed steering wheel i ,soooo... i dont know


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

THATSSS MY CARRR!!!!!! do you have the rest of the article!?


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

thank you kindly sir. is there any possible way to somehow order a copy of this issue? i just made a decision to go full force into my rocco resto and bring it back to its former glory  i would love to somehow manage to get in touch with the previous owner as well hahaha


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

redrocco1 said:


> thank you kindly sir. is there any possible way to somehow order a copy of this issue? i just made a decision to go full force into my rocco resto and bring it back to its former glory  i would love to somehow manage to get in touch with the previous owner as well hahaha


Okay, ^ THAT is very cool! GL with the restoration. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

No vacation for me. 

Bah.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

FYI, if you miss the list, I sorta recreated it. Go here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scirocco-l/join

We're small, but scrappy. Going to see if I can pull some email addresses from the archive.

:thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> FYI, if you miss the list, I sorta recreated it. Go here:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scirocco-l/join
> 
> ...


Yahoo!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

DriversFound.com said:


> Custom done.... This the car???


I always liked that car, I knew it looked familiar!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Afternoon from Ohio :snowcool:

had lunch with Daun today


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> FYI, if you miss the list, I sorta recreated it. Go here:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/scirocco-l/join
> 
> ...


that'd be me; tech_wrench, awaiting approval...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Afternoon from Ohio :snowcool:
> 
> had lunch with Daun today


Lucky you! I got to drive the Hakkas in the snow today  :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DriversFound.com said:


> Ebay!
> 
> And here is the European Car issue:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUROPEAN-CAR-MAY-1994-MAGAZINE-MERCEDES-SL-CELEBRATION-/200556800249



Jeez, I have a HUGE stack of these magazine$$$...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

This thread has a severe lack of lolcats. Here's one especially for the Timob. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Good Afternoon from Ohio :snowcool:
> 
> had lunch with Daun today


Lucky you!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Konomi said:


> This thread has a severe lack of lolcats. Here's one especially for the Timob. :laugh:


Thank konomi, this thread DID need MOAR cats of any kind. And while I'm here, GOD BLESS the brewers of Belgium!!!!:beer::beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

OMG, that cat just has the creepiest look on its face! 

In other news:
Winter has finally arrived here. It came with a whimper; but, it's here. Just a mere dusting of snow, some nice icy roads, salt, people _freaking the hell out_ driving. 
ZOMGitmightbeslipperyhowdoIdriveinthisAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Konomi said:


> This thread has a severe lack of lolcats. Here's one especially for the Timob. :laugh:


Thank you! 

last time I went to Wendy's (um, yesterday, in fact!) the lady running the drive-thru had a red wig and "wendy dress" on. She didn't look happy. It was creepy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> OMG, that cat just has the creepiest look on its face!
> 
> In other news:
> Winter has finally arrived here. It came with a whimper; but, it's here. Just a mere dusting of snow, some nice icy roads, salt, people _freaking the hell out_ driving.
> ZOMGitmightbeslipperyhowdoIdriveinthisAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


Oh cuppie, you likely had the same look last time you had to wear a dress. I know I did.:laugh:
in other news, not gonna be a good day, I can tell. The hangar is gonna be cold. And drivers, yeah, Adam said he saw a Jetta way out in the middle of a field. I thought VW people knew better than that. for whatever reason, people just don't think they need to worry about getting their cars ready for snow til they are upside down in a ditch. Like, hello, this happens every frikkin' year. the globe's not THAT warm yet or you'd need an Amphicar

www.amphicars.com


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Did someone mention cheezzburgy?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It's oficially snowing in Seattle.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> It's oficially snowing in Seattle.


It's officially cold as f*ck in Maine.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

And news on my GTI's wheel issues: I bought a new bearing, but once everything was apart I could see the bearing assembly was fine. So now I have the part for when I inevitably need to replace one. The holes in the hub were slightly messed up and it's possible the lug bolts were stretched. I replaced them, used a tap to clean the threads on the hub and cleaned the hell out of the lug seats on the wheel. There is some slight damage to the wheel where it was moving around. Everything went together well and she drove perfectly. Now to see if it stays that way. I've been using the impact gun to take the lugs off and putting them on by hand. Maybe I will go back to removing by hand.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I think I'm gonna remove the round inner lights today. I never really 100% liked the look. Since I live in the city, I can never use them anyway.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

TheTimob said:


> I think I'm gonna remove the round inner lights today. I never really 100% liked the look. Since I live in the city, I can never use them anyway.


man, i love that car..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Teighlor O' said:


> man, i love that car..


What's not to love, it's a Scirocco. I still can't get used to this whole red Timbo thing. but agreed, it's a fine looking car!


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

So, I am caught in the middle of one of the best and worst things to ever happen to me. My lovely wife is pregnant with our first child(best) which I think means I have to get rid of my Rocco(worst). She isn't due til august so I have some time but I figured I'd start seeing what my options are. The car is very clean and in excellent running condition so I figured I might be able to trade for something nice instead of just selling. Anyway, It has been in my mind so I went ahead and put it out there. I would like something fun still, not just a Taurus or something lame so I figured this was the best place to start. Anyone have thoughts? Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

congrats on the future bundle of joy!!
does not mean you absolutely have to sell your Scirocco though. I used mine when my first son was born for over a year...it is a PITA to crawl back there to fasten seat belts and stuff but can be done. That is an option, or you can pick up a mk2 Jetta 4dr, still a fun car to drive and both my kids can fit back there no problems


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Juice87 said:


> So, I am caught in the middle of one of the best and worst things to ever happen to me. My lovely wife is pregnant with our first child(best) which I think means I have to get rid of my Rocco(worst). She isn't due til august so I have some time but I figured I'd start seeing what my options are. The car is very clean and in excellent running condition so I figured I might be able to trade for something nice instead of just selling. Anyway, It has been in my mind so I went ahead and put it out there. I would like something fun still, not just a Taurus or something lame so I figured this was the best place to start. Anyone have thoughts? Thanks and have a great day.


Well, I hope that you can find a workaround for the Scirocco sale, since they won't give you mad cash when you sell them and you will just end up buying one (or that one) back again and cursing the fact that you sold the running one you had. 
but, you have a baby coming, and that is very exciting. Who knows if you will have time to keep the Scirocco happy. kids are the only thing in life that is less reliable than a Scirocco!

Okay, for real? I know where you are at, the key is to focus on the good and cope with the bad. Pretty much sums up my life, and it's likely true for everyone. I'm not in the market for another car, sorry. Don't want another kid either, so I'm no help....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So now and then I look through the Scirocco listings on Ebay and have to weed through crap listings that put every car model known to man in them to sell their cheap crap. So I was surprised when a bunch of listings popped up for various "marital aids and lubes" and wondered why they popped up. Turns out they are being listed by someone whose paypal iscalled "SCIROCCOLLC." Interesting. Maybe someone on here has a side business or maybe the merchant of sexual devices likes Sciroccos. Either way good luck to him or her. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Man, has anybody noticed how swapping a newer engine into an older car with a completely different fueling system requires a lot of thinking? My head hurts.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, and there is almost no wiring on mine.......I just swapped a 1.9AAZ TD 5 speed into my 92 Jetta that was 1.8 automatic...
the supposed LEGO block wiring is supposed to be a plug and play affair...did not work for me.
spent hours chasing it down and finaly ripping it out, putting old harness back in and then removing everything unnecessary for the diesel.
PITA for sure!!!!


----------



## walle197871 (Jan 11, 2012)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And news on my GTI's wheel issues: I bought a new bearing, but once everything was apart I could see the bearing assembly was fine. So now I have the part for when I inevitably need to replace one. The holes in the hub were slightly messed up and it's possible the lug bolts were stretched. I replaced them, used a tap to clean the threads on the hub and cleaned the hell out of the lug seats on the wheel. There is some slight damage to the wheel where it was moving around. Everything went together well and she drove perfectly. Now to see if it stays that way. I've been using the impact gun to take the lugs off and putting them on by hand. Maybe I will go back to removing by hand.


What made you think it was the wheel bearing? Have an 88 16v and I hear what sounds almost like bad brakes. Hit the brakes noise goes away for a little while. Was thinking it might be a wheel bearing, but with junk motor mounts hearing a wheel bearing is hard.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

walle197871 said:


> What made you think it was the wheel bearing? Have an 88 16v and I hear what sounds almost like bad brakes. Hit the brakes noise goes away for a little while. Was thinking it might be a wheel bearing, but with junk motor mounts hearing a wheel bearing is hard.


 A constant noise that varied with speed, eased up on acceleration and changed/quieted down on turns. So it turns out a wheel that won't tighten, sound an awful lot like a wheel bearing. The only confusing thing was when I jacked it up, there was absolutely no play in the bearing-which there should have been if it were bad.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*hard drives?*

anyone here have some recommendations for internal harddrives for a desktop? 

did a little reading, but its all very confusing. my friend that gave me the machine says it needs a 7200rpm drive, it has an intel core2 quad, and is supposed to be a pretty BA setup, but he killed the hard drive somehow and since he cant take the machine to Peru with him, he's given it to me. 


considering many options, including one small/fast drive (like this, and another large slower drive (more like this one

or maybe just one wd caviar black, but im kinda working with a bunch of numbers that i dont really understand. the original hdd in the machine was one of these so it appears this machine was put together quite a while ago. 

thoughts?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

If anyone has a spare working Mk1 instrument cluster around, I need to get one. Let me know how much you'd want for it. Thanks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Someone called for computer advice?  

Woody:
The second drive you picked (the 1TB 'Green' drive) is great for mass-storage duties. For a system drive, notsomuch. 
The Velociraptor is great as a system drive. But, they're small-ish, no not so much space for data.

If you have the cash, get both. 
If you just want to get the box back running, and have a reasonable amount of storage space, get something like a WD5000AAKX.
Speedy, 500GB drive. Reliable. And, given how frakked up the HDD market is right now (thanks, Ma Nature!  ), a (currently) reasonable price. 

The size of the HDD that was in there, that doesn't really say much as to how old the system is. It might have just been a cheap-ass decision to use the 250GB drive.  
The reason that you can't get a direct replacement for it: they just don't exist. Flooding in Thailand trashed everyone's main HDD production facilities, as well as those of several component suppliers. That's why prices & supplies are ishtty right now (and, possibly, into 2013. But, prices seem to have stabilized now, and even come back down a little - yays!)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Someone called for computer advice?
> 
> Woody:
> The second drive you picked (the 1TB 'Green' drive) is great for mass-storage duties. For a system drive, notsomuch.
> ...



i had heard about the flooding. but it does seem like such a shame to have this box sitting here just taking up space. but that sounds like a good idea.

500G is more than double the size of my laptops HDD, and in all reality if i get into video as much as i'd like too i could always just add to the setup for more storage and/or speed when the prices come back down. 

of course i dont really "need" a system thats all that fast, i just have a serious lack of patience. (and a 21" monitor that is of no use to me as of now)

would there be any benefit in using two of the same drive? that one being pretty inexpensive (esp compared to the velociraptor) 

are refurbished HDD's worth the savings? 

list is narrowed...list is narrowed...apart from the 3 recert ones it looks like the one you linked would be the best choice, with its larger cousin the next best, the 74gig is about 30g too small to fit everything that is currently on the laptop. so it would fit all of my programs...



Thank you for the help sir. im sure its like someone asking "whats a good car?" there are just so many to choose from, and it looks like alot of it comes down to preference and budget. of course some are just crap, but almost any one of them will do the trick.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> If anyone has a spare working Mk1 instrument cluster around, I need to get one. Let me know how much you'd want for it. Thanks.


i have one from a cabbie, condition unknown.... you can have it if you'd like.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You just had to throw a few loops in there, didn't you?  

Crap / not crap:
I'll just say that I'm a die-hard WD user. I've had way, way too many bad experiences with 'other' drives (read: died way before their time.) In the last 10 years, I've lost _one_ WD drive (and, it gave me a lot of warning first) - and, hell, I have a WD drive in my WHS box (the system drive, actually) that's older that, and still running just fine. (I do want to replace that box, though...) 

Benefits to using two of the same drive:
that depends on how you set it up. 
RAID 0 gets you the sum of both drives for space, and a performance boost; but, loss of one drive results in loss of all data. 
People who do heavy video editing often use RAID 0 arrays for the video data; but, they also religiously back up the data on the array. 
RAID 1 gets you the size of the smaller drive in the array (if both are the same, the size of one drive), and redundancy (all data is mirrored on the second drive.) This protects you from hardware failure; it does not protect against accidental deletion, nor data loss to cooties. Zero performance benefit.

IMHO, the 1TB Blue drives are, currently, a good spot for price/performance/capacity. It's good to see them down to that price point (2 months ago, I paid $120 for a 500GB Blue drive for the kid's desktop -  )


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Dayton, Ohio :snowcool:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Great pic!



TheTimob said:


> Here's a picture:


"This means something."


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Man, has anybody noticed how swapping a newer engine into an older car with a completely different fueling system requires a lot of thinking? My head hurts.


Well, you're going backwards! You should try my solution: swapping in an older, smaller engine instead! 

1715 < 1608

(Not mathematically, of course)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> You just had to throw a few loops in there, didn't you?



of course, if i hadnt complicated it beyond my current skill level, id never learn anything, right?
i think im gonna have to think about it till the end of the week... and decide how difficult i'll make this.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> of course, if i hadnt complicated it beyond my current skill level, id never learn anything, right?



THAT right there is what I love about this whole group. it sums up what bonds all of us together, the "hell, may as well jump over the edge and see if I can figure out a way to land on the way down" attitude!

I'm pretty much there again, and I have to confess, it is an addiction, I find myself oddly stressed but happier than if life is easy and laid out neatly. Bring the chaos, bring the steep learning curve. But NOT where computers are concerned. they can all go into the deep ocean canyons for the most part. Yeah, I'll collapse into a sobbing mass during the process, but I'll mumble through.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cath, 

'member when I was all smug over our weather out here near SF? Well it's just before sunup and its reading 36 degrees out at the airport, wait one...





> 2012.01.17 1256 UTC
> Wind Calm
> Visibility 10 mile(s)
> Sky conditions clear
> ...



Weeeeee!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Kameirocco said:


> i wonder how many pages we can get outta this dealie?!



Four Hundred and Twelve and counting...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cath,
> 
> 'member when I was all smug over our weather out here near SF? Well it's just before sunup and its reading 36 degrees out at the airport, wait one...
> 
> ...


How sad is it that I go right for the very bottom line of that report? And you are colder than us right now, we're at +3*C but this time of year that heads into freezing rain pretty quick, which is bad. It's supposed to drop to minus double digits . Right now we have SF weather, fog! This time last year I recall standing in the airport office, waiting for it to warm up to the club minimum temp of -18*C. Once it did we got into a tin can with wings and climbed to colder air. Character building tberk, go out and enjoy it! I actually WANt it to get cold enough to freeze the creek so I can ski through the bush. That would require the snow to stick around too I guess.

Oh edit! 
FM172300 23015G30KT WS010/23050KT P6SM BKN025 TEMPO 1723/1802 4SM 
-RA -DZ BR BKN012 

Yeah, that's 50 KNOTS of wind shear , swinging by 220 degrees in direction. Can that be right? Hunker the hell down, and weather that storm tonight! I bet trees will drop and make a big mess.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

GOLD


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

mine is faster XD


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

ziggirocco said:


> I always liked that car, I knew it looked familiar!
> 
> 
> Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!



******* mine is faster XD


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

faster in the sense that it may be more built than mine.....



but can you actually drive it faster than mine?
or does she sit in your driveway while your civic gets dailydriven?:beer:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Made contact with the guy who used to own my 'rocc yesterday and he was ecstatic to hear she's in goods hands now. wants to take a trip down memory lane and see it sometime, we live about 20 min away from eachother surprisingly.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok, so they're expecting 4 to 6 inches of snow tonight.

In Seattle they call that "snowmageddon".

Where I come from it's considered a "dusting".

Poor Seattleites. :laugh: I'm sure the Jetta is up to the task. No snow chains for me.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

should see texans when it snow used to think washingtonians where idots when the weather changed should see this place haha.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

redrocco1 said:


> Made contact with the guy who used to own my 'rocc yesterday and he was ecstatic to hear she's in goods hands now. wants to take a trip down memory lane and see it sometime, we live about 20 min away from each other surprisingly.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Note: my links via Wikipedia are 'off line' for a day (Wed 18Dec2012) while they protest *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn_more *
Look into it and do what you think is appropriate...




punchbug said:


> How sad is it that I go right for the very bottom line of that [ airport weather status ] report?


OK, so if the snows come and you need something to do while yer all snuggled up with your loved ones, or just a solo diversion, and taking into account your love of 'Swimming the Sky' I submit the collected works of Hayao Miyazaki and his cohorts Isao Takahata and the producer Toshio Suzuki. 

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_Ghibli *


_Castle in the Sky_ & _Howl's Moving Castle_ have many aircraft references/ plot points, but _Porco Rosso*_ and esp _Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind_ are films you may find compelling from an aviators' point of view.

(Actually _Castle in the Sky_ is very much an airplane film, but it's less about flying and more like "Ships of the Air"; it could be taking place on the Ocean...)


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

So I thought when I got moved to San Diego, It would be easy peasy finding a Scirocco for sale...much less a MkI. But to my utter surprise, they aren't for sale out here..Where are all the Scirocco's?!?


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

check the ecology yard in chula vista:thumbup:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

^ Awesome, it's like U-pull-and-pay back home in CO. Just wish I had a garage to use. Ha.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Note: my links via Wikipedia are 'off line' for a day (Wed 18Dec2012) while they protest *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn_more *
> Look into it and do what you think is appropriate...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cuppie said:


> People who do heavy video editing often use RAID 0 arrays for the video data; but, they also religiously back up the data on the array.


Nah. Real editors have these 









...I've spent too much of my life up in drop ceilings running fibre lines...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Or, yeah, there's that.... :laugh:

I was more referring to, ah, closer-to-mere-mortal people doing video editing (as opposed to true Pro-grade people, working in a proper production facility.) But, yeah....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cuppie said:


> (as opposed to true Pro-grade people, working in a proper production facility.)


I guess I spent about three years specifically in the post-production industry, and still sort of do. Calling anybody there "pro-grade people" makes me laugh. I don't think you can classify them as adults :screwy:

I think the term you're looking for "psychotic-people-who-spend-18-hours-a-day-in-a-room-with-no-windows-on-a-computer-with-three-gigantic-monitors-who-have-mor-emoney-than-brains".


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> GOLD


WIN!!!


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, redrocco1, saw your scirocco parked on el camino real today. I even went around the block so I could take another look.


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

What's going on... Just picked up my first vdub. And.... It's a scirocco! :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

MRJackUGP said:


> What's going on... Just picked up my first vdub. And.... It's a scirocco! :beer:


Allentown! I will be down that way in less than a week! So fill us in on yourself and the car, and welcome. I have three of the darn things, and beware, they are very addictive.


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

punchbug said:


> Allentown! I will be down that way in less than a week! So fill us in on yourself and the car, and welcome. I have three of the darn things, and beware, they are very addictive.


Well I grabbed it over the weekend. Its really solid and not molested at all that I can tell so far. But being original it's needing a bit of tlc lol. It just started having hesitation today so I'm going to do a heavy tune up on it. I want it running really good so it can make the trip to H20 this year. There's some ideas I have for it too... And don't worry I'm not into that rusted Hood thing people are doing. I want it to be really clean and fun to drive( more fun than it already is) lol

With all that said it's my first dub so any noob stuff that should be addressed I'd appreciate a heads up haha :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

MRJackUGP said:


> What's going on... Just picked up my first vdub. And.... It's a scirocco! :beer:


Welcome and Hello!

With an 8v, no immediate worries; do the usual stuff, tune up, oil change, other fluids change (coolant, brake fluid, transmission probably OK but doesn't hurt to change), clean electrical grounds.

Oh and... Cincy. Cincy, Cincy. Cincy, CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY *CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY!! *


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

Eistreiber said:


> Welcome and Hello!
> 
> With an 8v, no immediate worries; do the usual stuff, tune up, oil change, other fluids change (coolant, brake fluid, transmission probably OK but doesn't hurt to change), clean electrical grounds.
> 
> Oh and... Cincy. Cincy, Cincy. Cincy, CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY *CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY!! *


Cincy?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Oh and... Cincy. Cincy, Cincy. Cincy, CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY *CINCY CINCY CINCY CINCY!! *


 YES YES YES!    

What's Cincy? 
Only the best thing ever to happen to Sciroccos (and, of course, their people. :laugh: )
It's our annual summertime pilgrimage to a place in Ohio for a get-together. Best weekend road trip EVER.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

MRJackUGP said:


> Cincy?


Yes, put this event on your calendar : June 1 - 3, Largest Scirocco Gathering in the US, location Wilmington, Ohio


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL Randall. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

CINCY!










HELL YES, PAGE OWNED!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> LOL Randall. :thumbup:


LOL, that pic's mine from a whole back, in response to the weak last minute excuses. "I can't go to Cincy because I didn't have windshield washer fluid. " and other such stuff. Yup, you car needs decent tires, brakes, oil etc. NO WEAK EXCUSES...your car ALWAYS needs that stuff, so get on it NOW. If you are doing the massive project, add in a good "bull****" factor for time, something will always be at your lowest expectations, so expect it. Look after those muffler bearings too, and remember that if your flux capacitor is acting odd, that's normal. 

On the BEST TOPIC EVER!!!!!!! (Cincy) As always, I will accept any donations for the awards ceremony, the stupider the better. And nominations for those who are deserving of public humiliation. Also, carnage award stuff, who blew up stuff this year? All I have is a multiple faulty blue exciter wire to offer, so I know you folks have screwed up more than that. Timbo broke a whole car last year, and I recall that, umm, "fused" fuse box of Canfield's. 

Cincy newbies, awards are NOT for pretty cars. They are far more random than that. So no worries, drive what ya got. If you don't drive a Scirocco, we don't care if it's a Veyron, it goes in Kia parking. So drive your Scirocco for parking in the glorious spots. This will be my 12th year, and I've had 14 Sciroccos/ no Kia's there. Hard to believe it's been that long!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

One of these years I will have to make it a point to show up in Cincy :thumbup: I have some family back that way how far is Cincy from DC? :beer:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

BILL CARSON said:


> Hey, redrocco1, saw your scirocco parked on el camino real today. I even went around the block so I could take another look.


Hey man hows it goin!? i work right there at Cycle Werks bike shop (mechanic/ sales). Are you originally from the Clem? i noticed your SN says Big Bear below it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

roccostud said:


> One of these years I will have to make it a point to show up in Cincy :thumbup: I have some family back that way how far is Cincy from DC? :beer:



it's a long enough drive to be fun! In my opinion, if your car will go two hours, it will go nine. or whatever the drive is. PLUS there is a huge East Coast caravan that travels together, and there is nothing more glorious than travelling with nothing but Sciroccos in front and in the rear view. It's one of my best happy places. I wish this next roader of mine wasn't gonna be salty and I'd be doing it in a Scirocco. I usually start the Scirocco season with a run of about 10 minutes that ends back at home (in case the charging system took a dump or other annoyances arise, like my headache one year decided to shed her lug nuts and a starter bolt), then the next trip is like an hour each way with a cold stop in between (lately this has been an airport run so if I need a boost I can get one) and then I do the long three hour run to my buddy's place, ( which will point out any cooling system concerns or rattles that just make me insane). I'm not doing that so much any more, since the winters have allowed pretty short nap times, and they all get driven enough that a lot of the issues are ironed out. But if they sit, things go south for some reason, so trust levels drop. Good idea to do a dark and wet run too, as a full electric load and leak check. 
Mine talk (I have four on the A1 chassis) and they all decide they want the same thing, one year it was brakes, one year it was gearboxes. I am starting to suspect that the headache had a good chat with my air cooler too, she's evil and jealous like that.


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

redrocco1 said:


> Hey man hows it goin!? i work right there at Cycle Werks bike shop (mechanic/ sales). Are you originally from the Clem? i noticed your SN says Big Bear below it


No, I am from SJC, and still spend a lot of time in the area. Nice scirocco though. I remember when that car was in the mags, and I still have them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

roccostud said:


> One of these years I will have to make it a point to show up in Cincy :thumbup: I have some family back that way how far is Cincy from DC? :beer:


It's about 9 hours or so of driving.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

BILL CARSON said:


> No, I am from SJC, and still spend a lot of time in the area. Nice scirocco though. I remember when that car was in the mags, and I still have them.


Would you part with those mags/ issues for some sort of monetary value?


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

redrocco1 said:


> Would you part with those mags/ issues for some sort of monetary value?


Let me dig them out.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

BILL CARSON said:


> Let me dig them out.


that'd be awesome! havent had much time lately to check ebay, C-List, etc


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I am starting to suspect that the headache had a good chat with my air cooler too, she's evil and jealous like that.


The question is who was giving ideas to whom?


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

Had no idea sounds fun tho. Ohio is about a 9 - 10 hour drive for me. Done it a couple times 80 is sooo boring haha


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MRJackUGP said:


> Had no idea sounds fun tho. Ohio is about a 9 - 10 hour drive for me. Done it a couple times 80 is sooo boring haha


Tunnels are fun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> The question is who was giving ideas to whom?


Good point....now I am worried. And tunnels, ah yes....best served in a wound out topless 16V! WEWAAAAAAAAaaaAAaaaAAaaaaAAAaaaAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm all of a sudden missing summer somehow......


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

MRJackUGP said:


> Had no idea sounds fun tho. Ohio is about a 9 - 10 hour drive for me. Done it a couple times 80 is sooo boring haha


So come on down 476 to the turnpike and join up with the east coast caravan! We normally have folks from Maryland, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, Connecticut, Maine, and even Québec in our group as we head west. It makes the trip a bit longer, but a lot more enjoyable. I'm sure there will be more details pieced together as we get closer to Cincy-time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Good point....now I am worried. And tunnels, ah yes....best served in a wound out topless 16V! WEWAAAAAAAAaaaAAaaaAAaaaaAAAaaaAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm all of a sudden missing summer somehow......


Of course, the sound of tunnels is even better if you're right next to Fred's carbed 16v.


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So come on down 476 to the turnpike and join up with the east coast caravan! We normally have folks from Maryland, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, Connecticut, Maine, and even Québec in our group as we head west. It makes the trip a bit longer, but a lot more enjoyable. I'm sure there will be more details pieced together as we get closer to Cincy-time.


Sounds good. The rocco is running pretty good so ima work on getting it ready for a trip like that. Any of you go to h20 in Maryland?


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

Got room in the caravan for 2 more 16v's?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

A customer brought this in today


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> A customer brought this in today
> http://www.timbox.net/Link/2012/01-19-12_svo.jpg


a Ford Mustang SVO 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Mustang_SVO

a car that you don't see very often anymore.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Of course, the sound of tunnels is even better if you're right next to Fred's carbed 16v.


Or behind it. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Of course, the sound of tunnels is even better if you're right next to Fred's carbed 16v.


Or in it :laugh:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Mmmmm... tunnnnnnel's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Of course, the sound of tunnels is even better if you're right next to Fred's carbed 16v *in a topless 16V*.


Tunnels in 3D sound really really rock. And multiple 16Vs at near matched rpms are cool too, you get that beat frequency thing going on and it's earth shatteringly cool! And agreed, Fredy's car sounds amazing.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> If you are doing the massive project, add in a good "bull****" factor for time, something will always be at your lowest expectations, so expect it.


So what exactly constitutes a "massive project" anyways? Does an alternator swap count? And I raise your "bull****" factor to the 53rd power... 

And for the record, Carrots is busily dreaming of playing in the snow:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> So what exactly constitutes a "massive project" anyways? Does an alternator swap count? And I raise your "bull****" factor to the 53rd power...
> 
> And for the record, Carrots is busily dreaming of playing in the snow:


Uh oh, he done went and dealt it...so I will bring it...
yes, an alternator swap does constitute a massive project, but only if it is "extensive"...Keep me posted on alternator progress this weekend eh, and pardon me if I don't help you this time. As much as I love an extensive project a bit too much, (or as it seems of late, THEY love ME, sigh) I am traumatized by alternators. You know it's true. :facepalm:


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

@ Punchbug
"beat frequency thing".........would that be like propellers out of sync on a twin.....??
:snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco.loco said:


> @ Punchbug
> "beat frequency thing".........would that be like propellers out of sync on a twin.....??
> :snowcool:


It's a wavelength thing, and yes, I have heard it in multi engine aircraft. But the most memorable time for me was on the way to Cincy with Jim, Brett and my silver headache, in a tunnel, and it was GLORIOUS I somehow suspect we all had them wound right out, all with well matched tuned exhausts. 
The Lanc being another favorite example...... 
Google search beat frequency and there's a video you can drive your family crazy with, good noisy stuff.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

You've been in the Lanc....running....in Hamilton??? Got close yrs ago at YHZ....
My experiences with "the beat" were years ago in Apaches, Aztecs and BN Islanders, back and forth to Sable.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco.loco said:


> You've been in the Lanc....running....in Hamilton??? Got close yrs ago at YHZ....
> My experiences with "the beat" were years ago in Apaches, Aztecs and BN Islanders, back and forth to Sable.....


No, no no, not rich enough to buy my way into that! though I did help put on her canopy cover in high winds once, that was interesting! (I was helping strip paint off their CF104 back then, so it was one of those "hey you, can you hold this? " type deals) She is very tall! They fly her over my house from time to time; it must be a good safe corridor for shake down runs or something, so I get to hear her a lot. And I am thankful for that. But a gaggle of 16Vs is a true delight in a tunnel....(turning the topic back to more important things...like Cincy!)

And I have absolutely no Scirocco news at all today, none, nada. Oh, yeah, there is the total lack of mouse activity in my shop, that's good for Scirocco health and well being! :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

fredybender said:


> Or in it :laugh:


Totally.

But now I prefer the rumble of the 351C in the tunnels over the Scirocco's Borla.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Tonight, I expect the first accumulation of snow for the season in Philly. Which means the salt trucks will be out. Which means Scirocco driving season has come to a close.

 :thumbdown:

However, it happens to coincide with a road trip (ROAD TRIP!) tomorrow to pick up a stock 1.6-liter block into which some heron goodness will be going. 

 :thumbup:

And I have the perfect road trip mobile. Heated seats, 5-doors and new snow tires. Gotta love a diesel Volkswagen product. And I've got a good friend accompanying me for the drive. Good times.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

In November I purchased a set of snow tires for my 90 Celica. Finally got a real chance to try them out today. Not sure if you heard, Chicago got blasted today. I should have bought a set years ago! It's amazing how well they handle and how much traction, even in deep snow, I have. It was very nice to be able to drive the car without feeling scared I was going to hit someone. 

I have been planning to buy a 2004 R32 this year for a daily since I'm too tall for the Toyota. AWD would be so nice in the winter, plus I am very sick of driving an old car every day. Hopefully it will go down this summer, for the time being though the Celica is doing just fine for snowy commutes.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I read something scary today in the local paper:



> A 41-year-old man from Glenside died earlier this month when he fell near a Grand Canyon trail while hiking, according to a release by the National Park Service.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Totally.
> 
> But now I prefer the rumble of the 351C in the tunnels over the Scirocco's Borla.



BLASPHEMER!!!!!!!!!





TheTimob said:


> I read something scary today in the local paper:


Timob,, you're not that old are you? (if so you hide it well!) And do you know someone who was hiking up there? 

JOE!!!!! Lots of pictures for the beginning of the build thread eh? ic::heart:ic:

I recall vividly the New Years Eve when I first met my turbocharger, and do be aware, you will run into frustration along the way, but it will be worth it like the outcome of all great quests.

:beer: Here's to adventures, and I will tell you of my latest when I see you in a few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (it's a real beauty, I must be insane!!!!) And that was coffee BTW, too early for beer, but if you are snowed in, you can make it a "special hot chocolate!" LOL

You guys gonna be around Tuesday night?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, watching Billy Elliot and YES!!!!!! A Scirocco sighting....nice metallic slate small spoiler MkII!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Youtube linky; about 9 mins in (way towards the end of this segment...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbKR78gZ3hE&feature=related


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Youtube linky; about 9 mins in (way towards the end of this segment...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbKR78gZ3hE&feature=related


Thanks TBerk, you are the bestest!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tonight, I expect the first accumulation of snow for the season in Philly. Which means the salt trucks will be out. Which means Scirocco driving season has come to a close.
> 
> :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Secured.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbup:


scirocco*joe said:


> Secured.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Secured.


How much MUAHAHAHAHAHA can you fit into a Jetta TDI wagon? :laugh:

Let the "not a plan" proceed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It's about 9 hours or so of driving.


good grief :laugh: thats farther than I though.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just get rid of that Fram filter first Joe.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

roccostud said:


> good grief :laugh: thats farther than I though.


Trust me, it goes by really fast, especially if you go in the convoy. And I stand behind what I said, if your car is good for a two hour trip, it should be fine for a nine hour trip. If it gets feeling unwell on the way, there are always lots of people looking for a good " tech procedure:laugh: "


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Just get rid of that Fram filter first Joe.


Unload the motor first. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Just get rid of that Fram filter first Joe.





Mtl-Marc said:


> Unload the motor first. :laugh:


Engine is out. Sitting in a basement awaiting disassembly. 

Don't worry, Izzy, that Fram is never going to be used on my watch. This block is about to get broken down for a little machine work. No mention of the P word will occur. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Engine is out. Sitting in a basement awaiting disassembly.
> 
> Don't worry, Izzy, that Fram is never going to be used on my watch. This block is about to get broken down for a little machine work. No mention of the P word will occur. :thumbup:


Joe, I sent you one of my limited edition birthday shirts, right? Time to start wearing that puppy.....muahahahahaaaaa....I need to gt my ass out of here real early Tuesday so there will be moar time for discussions on the Philly end of the trip!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Trust me, it goes by really fast, especially if you go in the convoy. And I stand behind what I said, if your car is good for a two hour trip, it should be fine for a nine hour trip. If it gets feeling unwell on the way, there are always lots of people looking for a good " tech procedure:laugh: "


And that East Coast Caravan hauls ass, so it will go by quick.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And that East Coast Caravan hauls ass, so it will go by quick.


That's because we have sciroccojim. He drives on the Pennsylvania AUTOBAHN!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Someone called for computer advice?
> 
> Woody:
> The second drive you picked (the 1TB 'Green' drive) is great for mass-storage duties. For a system drive, notsomuch.
> ...


just ordered a 1TB blue and a recert. 74g velociraptor... the price on the blue dropped by $10 while i was making up my mind- to 129.99 and the recert.VR was 69.99

now i guess ill find out if this case even has 2 HDD slots... but it should have plenty of speed and storage for whatever i end up doing with it.

thank you for your help Cuppie!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You're welcome. And, nice!  

I'd be surprised if you can't mount two HDDs in it - even the most miserably small desktop cases have at least two 3.5" drive bays in them. 

Now, a word of advice:
when you install Windows, do so with only the optical drive, and your primary drive connected. Leave the secondary drive disconnected; if you have an internal (or external) card reader installed, disconnect it; if your printer has a card reader, disconnect the printer.
Basically, anything that can be a 'removable drive', disconnect it. If the secondary HDD is connected, the installer sometimes puts the bootloader on it; if you have 'removable drives' connected, they sometimes confuse the hell out of the installer (result: failed install.)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> You're welcome. And, nice!
> 
> I'd be surprised if you can't mount two HDDs in it - even the most miserably small desktop cases have at least two 3.5" drive bays in them.
> 
> ...


alrighty. it should be here toward the middle of the week (wed/thurs-ish) pics and questions will come shortly after that im sure


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey folks, it's a dreary day, all my snow is washing away, and I will have to pack my car in the rain, but I have a brown dashboard in my hatch and I am headed for the Philly area tomorrow! Gotta go fetch some beer and cat food once the stores open and then I think I will hit the darkroom. It's so dark out anyway, it won't make much difference anyway! Looking forward to seeing a bunch of you yahoos soon!!!!!!, WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

The troops have been rallied!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> beer and cat food


 breakfast of champions? 

and now for something completely different... 
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/mcy/2793505042.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> The troops have been rallied!


 I wish I could make it, but I have to work until 7 through Thursday night. :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I wish I could make it, but I have to work until 7 through Thursday night. :thumbdown:


 Sorry, dude. You will be missed. 

See some of you later tonight.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

HE'S GOING THE DISTANCE! 
HE'S GOING FOR SPEED! 





Started my car up last night for the first time in over two years. 
400 on pump here i come! 
MHWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sorry, dude. You will be missed.
> 
> See some of you later tonight.


 Bummed that I'm missing this get-together, but excited that I'll be seeing Cathy for a couple days later in the week. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> HE'S GOING THE DISTANCE!
> HE'S GOING FOR SPEED!
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats! 

Now where are the videos?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*HDD!S*

so my hard drives came in today, they're pretty. 

...then i realized that i have two drives and one SATA cable, and that it appears that the mess of wiring coming out of the power supply only has provisions to power a single HDD. there are quite a few other ends, bu i dont really know what they're supposed to be for, just that none of them look like the connectors on the back of my drives. 


but at least i have pictures! not that they're all that exciting. 
















album


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, round two of the pictures! So first, we had snow and this AWESOME frost along the edge of the creek. 










And you see crazy stuff on the road...this thing was climbing a hill at about half a snail's pace.... 










AND?!? it is January so that means it is time to take your Delorean out, right? No pictures, but it was going the other way on the highway near Zanesville OH. Guess what colour it was? 

Cindy was nice enough to let me stay over, and she hosted this great get together of Scirocco type people, one of whom has a new Scirocco..so here is the picture from the official ducking ceremony: 










Here is the group eating nom-nommy chili, and Raulito couldn't make it but sent the most delectible bread pudding....mmmmmmmmmm 










And proof that the Beckob's car is real: 










That would be its first official Scirocco gathering and she had it all polished up and looking great! Congrats again on that Becky, it's a great match for you. 

And the Timob did some tech proceduring under the hood...so it was a real honest to goodness GTG (you know there has to be wrenching) 










The other identifier of a proper Scirocco GTG is the exchange of parts. And I imported a very decent brown dash from Will in Dunnville for the Beckob's car. I got in my car part way to Philly and thought to myself that it was finally starting to smell like a proper old VW (you know the smell, sort of a heavenly blend of mold and rust), then I realized it was just the dash, busily smelling like a Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Of course, I had some Unicorn stalking to do...yep, that's still one seriously gorgeous car Jeff has! 










Cindy was nice enough to go pick up this small parcel for me, and it was obvious that it would fit easily into my Scirocco IV....with some shoehorning. Okay, I just chopped some of it off. I'm pretty sure that's legal. Once it was in I headed for Dayton. 










I had to take a picture of my car hogging up the whole "green parking" area. Just so those Priuses couldn't park there. Mine got about 55 mpUSg at (slightly above) posted highway speeds, so that's not bad for an old girl. 










AND!!! there were tunnels, which are such a waste when the best noise you make is the hum of the Hakkas on the asphalt. No snow...the temp in Philly was...wait for it......FIFTY THREE! 










Please note that I was observing the speed limit, and that I had the extra orange warmth of the MkIV dash to keep me company....okay, more when I get a chance.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Here is the group eating nom-nommy chili, and Raulito couldn't make it but sent the most delectible bread pudding....mmmmmmmmmm


 
:wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

WhooHoooo! One Hundred Miles per, through the Tunnel!.... Oh, wait....



Juice87 said:


> I am probably the last person to see this and even though I have no idea what they are saying, I want to shake the hand of the person responsible for this. WIN!:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNmFy-j4Ohg


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We had a customer ask us about the "teapot light" 










:facepalm:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> We had a customer ask us about the "teapot light"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:laugh: 

That is awesome!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> We had a customer ask us about the "teapot light"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :facepalm: indeed... 
And, a :screwy: too! 

Ah, memories of my auto parts store days. Customers asking for "he-she" connectors (spade or bullet connectors, as it turns out); the guy that was asking for parts for a "Pontiac Ghoulie" (6000 LE, once we walked outside & looked at the car), and more that I can't remember right now... :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> :facepalm: indeed...
> And, a :screwy: too!
> 
> Ah, memories of my auto parts store days. Customers asking for "he-she" connectors (spade or bullet connectors, as it turns out); the guy that was asking for parts for a "Pontiac Ghoulie" (6000 LE, once we walked outside & looked at the car), and more that I can't remember right now... :laugh:


 HAHAHA,, my daughter's first "kill" was a Goolie, though she used the newly purchased Cabby to do it:banghead::banghead:. She went on to take a few other member's of the General's fleet off the road after we got her a more appropriate tool for the job (the Ford Fukkus). Ah Goolies, they were like the K cArs, they lived for ages out of spite...nobody ever loved them.......


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> We had a customer ask us about the "teapot light"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tea pot? 
Duh 
I thought that was a genie lamp


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

onurB said:


> Tea pot?
> Duh
> I thought that was a genie lamp


 
No, thats the "*710*" light.... Says so on the filler cap in the engine bay...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Great pics Cathy and Timob! 

On the topic of my recent misfortune: 



Chris16vRocco said:


> My dad was pushing the car onto the tow dolly, and it rolled off the front end and slid to the left a bit. So the door got gouged to **** and I don't know about the condition of the underside of the car yet.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

indeed.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bummer Chris.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

that totally sucks Chris.....but a little hammer and dolly work, snd a thin coat of filler and it will look good as new.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Looks like it coulda been much worse Chris..

Sucks though


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Great pics Cathy and Timob!
> 
> On the topic of my recent misfortune:


 May I be the first to say it...and you know someone is gonna....THAT WILL BUFF OUT! Tht really sucks, and I was sorry to hear that had happened.  
Maybe we can sing a duet of Gloom, Despair and Agony on Me...I'll have to see of my daughter still has my banjo........


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Good morning all.

I'm at the auto show in Philly today.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Working.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Home, not working


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Was out digging through some architectural salvage yards. Yes, this is a doorknob, but it is about to function as a shift knob. 










:thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

thinking, since I have a few hours to spare, maybe time to go put the downpipe on the 76


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> thinking, since I have a few hours to spare, maybe time to go put the downpipe on the 76


 Good luck with that!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Some guy offered me $5,000 for the red car yesterday.  

I probably should have sold it - but I love this car!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Good luck with that!


 success  

now for the rest of it...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> success
> 
> now for the rest of it...


 Awesome. Now why am I awake? :screwy:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I was just wondering that myself. 

It's gonna be warm here tomorrow. (Today?) Too bad it'll be pretty windy too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I was just wondering that myself.
> 
> It's gonna be warm here tomorrow. (Today?) Too bad it'll be pretty windy too.


 Meh, it's the usual stressing about the next project. Usually gets me tossing and turning a bit, and this one is such an unknown in terms of time and money. 

And good thing I travelled when I did, Syracuse really got hammered and I'm sure that would have made the trip to Philly a real laugh riot!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Some guy offered me $5,000 for the red car yesterday.
> 
> I probably should have sold it - but I love this car!


 $5000 will only get you a more spensive car with bigger headaches. Ask me how I know..

Keep the red machine


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> $5000 will only get you a more spensive car with bigger headaches. Ask me how I know..
> 
> Keep the red machine


 well said Mr Bee, well said.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

It's true. The SES light has been on for 4k miles now. Typical of an E46. 

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> I may need some West Coasters to help me look at Bunny Trucks. I'm gonna be in the market soon as a DD. Anyone who steps up will be compensated.


 I'm game


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> $5000 will only get you a more spensive car with bigger headaches. Ask me how I know..
> 
> Keep the red machine


 Mo' money, mo' problems. 

Unless it is a TDI.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Mo' money, mo' problems.
> 
> Unless it is a TDI.


 Someone might be buying the CQ. Hunting for a TDI myself now.  

Brendan


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> Some guy offered me $5,000 for the red car yesterday.
> 
> I probably should have sold it - but I love this car!


 
Pretty much how I just sold my Passat.....some guy randomly off the street. :laugh: Still looking for a replacement though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Added another part-time gig to my current list of employments today. For those of you in the 'web' world, I will be working as a developer-in-training for the Drupal Association


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

alrighty then, its official. 
my trusty gt30r -16vt is being removed along with the stand alone and all related 16vt bits. 
time to make way for the new motor swap in the fo*rm of a fresh 2.0T TSI with a full stage three APR upgrade. should make for a reliable 450hp setup. super excited to get started! * :beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

-camber said:


> Pretty much how I just sold my Passat.....some guy randomly off the street. :laugh: Still looking for a replacement though


 So, WTH are you driving now??


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

nothing??......using my wife's car at the moment since she's just taking some classes locally. 

I'm on the prowl though


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> le sigh, I miss Cincy


 x2


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> nothing??......using my wife's car at the moment since she's just taking some classes locally.
> 
> I'm on the prowl though


 Charles, may I suggest a 2012 Golf R? Otherwise I have a great deal for you on a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI...so I can get a 2012 Golf R. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Or wait for the MkVII's. The Top Gear article talks about some great things: More power, aluminum roof and bolt on panels, common platform(more so than now even) which they say will reduce production and retooling costs. That leads me to wonder if they price of the cars will drop. Somehow I doubt it, but it would be nice.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Charles, may I suggest a 2012 Golf R? Otherwise I have a great deal for you on a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI...so I can get a 2012 Golf R. :laugh:


 Charles is thinking way bigger (or smaller lol) than you think. One route would be insane, the other (IMO) would be dumb and short lived (pun intended). 

Go the mk1 route dude.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Charles, may I suggest a 2012 Golf R? Otherwise I have a great deal for you on a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI...so I can get a 2012 Golf R. :laugh:


 
Thanks JOE! :laugh: We got out first 'R' dropped at our dealership yesterday, albeit in a rather drab grey color. Nice car though.....just not what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Charles is thinking way bigger (or smaller lol) than you think. One route would be insane, the other (IMO) would be dumb and short lived (pun intended).
> 
> Go the mk1 route dude.


 whattup, Red Leader...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

-camber said:


> I'm on the prowl though












Same $$$ as a GR2.0


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Marco…


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

twardnw said:


> Marco…


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

excellent


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, now for something completely different.... 

So..those with "big families" know that A1 chassis cars talk to each other about what new parts and general love their owners shower upon them, and we also know that they are jealous beasts.... 
Over the years I cannot tell you how many times they have conspired to have synchronous failures...like "the silver car got a transmission rebuild, so I want one too." I have recently discovered that my headache is multilingual, and she whispered really evil things into my American aircooler's ears...so I will be keeping them well separated......but....I DID not know that A4 chassis cars talk...I honestly thought they were too stupid....so the bug...well, she has had 4X pads and rotors, ebrake cables, and the back PS caliper done this year....with a sticky EBrake lever on that caliper in addition to it being seized solid. 

SO...last night I get a call from my daughter...she lives an hour and a half away...guess what her A4 chassis car wants? Yup, PS caliper ebrake lever is locked up, pads and rotors....they must have a low frequency rumble to communicate, obviously they can talk over great distances. Friggin cars, I figured I was good for brakes for a while..... 

Oh, and I :heart: the dealer...they will do the caliper on warrantee , but I have to cover the pads and rotors including labour for the side they are doing the caliper on. They want $370 plus tax for that...so the blue Golf will be rolling out of there with a new caliper (thanks VWoA) and its same old ****ty pads and rotors....I'll deal with them later, and I bet they are not that bad anyway. Could not believe they wanted to charge full price for the labour on the side with the bad caliper.....it's got to come apart anyway!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh LOL, so hubby comes home just now after having the dealer do an oil change (since it is still on warrantee)...this is on the SpeedThree....LOL, guess what IT needs....(at least according to the dealer...) Yup, rear pads and rotors...... $637 plus tax....TOOO funny...needless to say he is choosing to risk his life and not have it done just yet....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I DID not know that A4 chassis cars talk...I honestly thought they were too stupid....so the bug...well, she has had 4X pads and rotors, ebrake cables, and the back PS caliper done this year....with a sticky EBrake lever on that caliper in addition to it being seized solid.


 Keep your stupid mk4's as far away as you can from my stupid mk4's as you can, please.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Oh LOL, so hubby comes home just now after having the dealer do an oil change (since it is still on warrantee)...this is on the SpeedThree....LOL, guess what IT needs....(at least according to the dealer...) Yup, rear pads and rotors...... $637 plus tax....TOOO funny...needless to say he is choosing to risk his life and not have it done just yet....


 But did he make sure they put oil in it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> But did he make sure they put oil in it?


 The man has a good point...guess who's heading out now to check..........:laugh: 

EDIT: yup, he says there is oil in there. :thumbup: 




cholland_ said:


> Keep your stupid mk4's as far away as you can from my stupid mk4's as you can, please.


 Hey, who ya calling stupid? (and how are your brakes....it may be too late...)


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

-camber said:


> Thanks JOE! :laugh: We got out first 'R' dropped at our dealership yesterday, albeit in a rather drab grey color. Nice car though.....just not what I'm in the mood for.


 But another Scirocco!!!!!!!!!!!! 

or a pickup


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Ship it down, eh!?


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Chucky - you need to find an old dasher, drop in a 1.8t and Q-Synchro drivetrain, and dump the sh!t out of it! 

Oh wait, that's what I should do...  :wave:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm _trying_ to get something pre-76 for smog Nazi reasons....but we'll see what materializes ic: 

I'm hearing conflicting reports that 30 y/o or older car's no longer require smog? You guys heard anything 'bout that


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

-camber said:


> I'm _trying_ to get something pre-76 for smog Nazi reasons....but we'll see what materializes ic:
> 
> I'm hearing conflicting reports that 30 y/o or older car's no longer require smog? You guys heard anything 'bout that


 I no longer need to pay attention to that stuff... eace:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

gamblinfool said:


> I no longer need to pay attention to that stuff... eace:


 Neither do I, thanks to this lovely plate. 










$75, no emissions, no inspections. FO' LIFE. 

 :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Neither do I, thanks to this lovely plate.
> 
> $75, no emissions, no inspections. FO' LIFE.
> 
> :thumbup:


 That's a good deal, except for the fact that they seem to actually enforce the requirement for another daily driver with regular plates, emissions tests, inspections, etc. 

I don't have to worry about emissions tests either, because MD doesn't care if you have another car or not. $51 bi-annually, no emissions, no inspections. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's a good deal, except for the fact that they seem to actually enforce the requirement for another daily driver with regular plates, emissions tests, inspections, etc.
> 
> I don't have to worry about emissions tests either, because MD doesn't care if you have another car or not. $51 bi-annually, no emissions, no inspections. :thumbup:


 
...which is awesome.  

of course i am told that maine doesnt even care if you have a real address either... so there's that


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> The man has a good point...guess who's heading out now to check..........:laugh:
> 
> EDIT: yup, he says there is oil in there. :thumbup:


 OhmygoodnessthismademelaughuntilIcried.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

type53b_gtd said:


> OhmygoodnessthismademelaughuntilIcried.


 +1 

Well ok, not quite til I cried but it was still damn funny!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> OhmygoodnessthismademelaughuntilIcried.


 
Happy to be of assistance.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

-camber said:


> I'm hearing conflicting reports that 30 y/o or older car's no longer require smog? You guys heard anything 'bout that


 In NY. You're gonna have to move Charles. We just get an annual sticker and 'safety check'  here. 

Thats all folks


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's a good deal, except for the fact that they seem to actually enforce the requirement for another daily driver with regular plates, emissions tests, inspections, etc.


 This is true. Which forces you not to drive your Mk1 in the salt. Which might be a good rule. 

 



Michael Bee said:


> In NY. You're gonna have to move Charles. We just get an annual sticker and 'safety check'  here.
> 
> Thats all folks


 PA too, see above. But it's for anything 25 years and older. Come on east, brother Charles!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

In CA the rule is 1974 and older. Period. '75 cars can qualify if built in '74, but that's it. 

That said, I smog my car every two years...honest. :laugh:

S'up Tyler? How's the brew? :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> In CA the rule is 1974 and older. Period. '75 cars can qualify if built in '74, but that's it.
> 
> That said, I smog my car every two years...honest. :laugh:
> 
> S'up Tyler? How's the brew? :wave:


 yeah, we used to be twenty years old and older, but they cut that at 1988, so my 87 squeaked out of ETest thank God....but the 88 Cabby tests eternally. not that it's overly mobile anyway. I think she wants to be a diesel anyway. :laugh:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Washington still has the '25 years' rule


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

woody16v said:


> ...which is awesome.
> 
> of course i am told that maine doesnt even care if you have a real address either... so there's that


 Well you do have to provide them with a "Home Address," but who is to say that it's not a real address, you know?:sly: 

My weekend started early, but not for good reasons. Got a little kidney stone. Fun.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

veetarded said:


> In CA the rule is 1974 and older. Period. '75 cars can qualify if built in '74, but that's it.
> 
> That said, I smog my car every two years...honest. :laugh:
> 
> S'up Tyler? How's the brew? :wave:


 the brew's pretty damn tasty, got 20 gallons (5 - Doppelbock, 5 - 'Snow Day' clone, 5 - Black Rye IPA, 5 - Premium American Lager) that I need to keg up today


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well you do have to provide them with a "Home Address," but who is to say that it's not a real address, you know?:sly:
> 
> My weekend started early, but not for good reasons. Got a little kidney stone. Fun.


  no good 

edit : I am *not* putting up a pic of a kidney stone, so here's some regular stones


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well it kind of felt like one of those stones was in there, earlier today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hrm, kinda want to go out to the garage and work on the Scirocco, but I'm also feeling kinda sluggish today, almost like a nap is in order...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

twardnw said:


> hrm, kinda want to go out to the garage and work on the Scirocco, but I'm also feeling kinda sluggish today, almost like a nap is in order...


 
When I left the house this AM it was 37F, now that I'm back home it's 61F and I'm debating going and getting a cool adult beverage (and chocolate ice cream) or taking that afore mentioned nap... 

Where is the _sleepy_ emoticon?

http://www.clker.com/cliparts/c/1/a/7/1194986470515304974smiley115.svg.hi.png 


TBerk
PS Tyler:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=qoYW5dcPDWI 
Click on it....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Got a little kidney stone. Fun.


 Like childbirth through a drinking straw, from what I've been told....In other news, my mood is vastly improved....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Another one of my co-workers is actively looking for a Scirocco. He's even threatening to go to Cincy as well!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Keep that up and you guys will have to shut the store down that weekend.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Keep that up and you guys will have to shut the store down that weekend.


 Yeah, that would be too funny!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Just wanted to pass this on. Haven't seen it in person but it is relatively local. Less than a day left. Has the Kamei X1 body kit. Looks pretty clean. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...588565&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1183


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nataku said:


> Just wanted to pass this on. Haven't seen it in person but it is relatively local. Less than a day left. Has the Kamei X1 body kit. Looks pretty clean.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...588565&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1183


 Looks like a $500 project to me. Mismatched paint on the driver's fender, passenger seat from an '86, broken odometer.... :screwy:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, probably. The bodykit is probably worth more than the car. Just thought I'd pass on a semi-local listing. Maybe if it doesn't sell (I'm willing to bet the one bid is probably a non-payer) someone could talk him down cheaper.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Keep that up and you guys will have to shut the store down that weekend.


 Might as well, they likey sell most of their parts to the Scirocco folk anyway! (not cause they break, just because we care enough to fix stuff!)


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Ever have those nights that you have to be at work early..and for the life of you, you just can not fall asleep...FML :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Ever have those nights that you have to be at work early..and for the life of you, you just can not fall asleep...FML :banghead:


 Night before last...hubby was cooking bacon at 3 am so I had to make sure he didn't burn the place down, then there was the snoring, and the cat, and the random annoying electronic devices with alarms till I finally gave in at 6 am or so. No work, but I did need to operate an aircraft, so there IS that. So yeah, I feel for ya. But kidney stones are worse...there is always something worse.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Night before last...hubby was cooking bacon at 3 am so I had to make sure he didn't burn the place down, then there was the snoring, and the cat, and the random annoying electronic devices with alarms till I finally gave in at 6 am or so. No work, but I did need to operate an aircraft, so there IS that. So yeah, I feel for ya. But kidney stones are worse...there is always something worse.


 Yikes..Kidney stones and flying an aircraft..you are quite correct.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Yikes..Kidney stones and flying an aircraft..you are quite correct.


 Oh, it's not me with the kidney stones! Thank God eh? The plane just takes the edge off the Scirocco- free winter...not that we've had winter but my road is too muddy right now, it's disgusting. yeah, I'm due for some Scirocco driving! 

Going out to lunch with my beautiful daughter Waterfall...should be good. And a Princess trip....I always have fun looking around there!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Ooh, my mistake. 

I would love to drive my Scirocco right now. Been dying to do so for a long time, little 10 minute drive a few weeks ago was heaven.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Psst


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Psst


 Mikey...either your tires are leaking or you have a blow-off valve...mmmmm....blow-off valves....but I guess that has a h in it eh? So yeah, check your tires, that psst can't be good...... 

I miss psssshhhtttttttttt.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I miss psssshhhtttttttttt.....


 Me too. My recent acquisition will never pssssshhttt. 

99 Ford Explorer Sport. 2dr 4WD. The only saving grace is the clutch.

Maybe I can tow Butch around wit it!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Me too. My recent acquisition will never pssssshhttt.


 I feel sad for you. OTOH, I could stand something that was bigger than the bug right about new. I need some 8' stuff and an Exploder would do that much easier than my daily. mind you, the Voosh would do it too, and a lot faster......


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Vooosh broke my wallet in two. My E46 is starting to as well. I need a cheap utilitarian hog for HDepot runs and CL furniture finds my wife keeps me busy with. Can't keep borrowing the Ridgeline or the Sonoma from T.O.G all the time. Exploder fell in my lap for 1400 smackers. The fact it's a stick makes it rare.....I guess.

*sigh* do miss that brown wagon though....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> the brew's pretty damn tasty, got 20 gallons (5 - Doppelbock, 5 - 'Snow Day' clone, 5 - Black Rye IPA, 5 - Premium American Lager) that I need to keg up today


 Dude, I have *got* to try that black rye IPA! Sounds PERFECT!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Vooosh broke my wallet in two. My E46 is starting to as well. I need a cheap utilitarian hog for HDepot runs and CL furniture finds my wife keeps me busy with. Can't keep borrowing the Ridgeline or the Sonoma from T.O.G all the time. Exploder fell in my lap for 1400 smackers. The fact it's a stick makes it rare.....I guess.
> 
> *sigh* do miss that brown wagon though....


 Exploder or not, that five speed is RAD. :thumbup: 

Tomorrow, engine tear down will commence. Pictures will be taken.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Vooosh broke my wallet in two. My E46 is starting to as well. I need a cheap utilitarian hog for HDepot runs and CL furniture finds my wife keeps me busy with. Can't keep borrowing the Ridgeline or the Sonoma from T.O.G all the time. Exploder fell in my lap for 1400 smackers. The fact it's a stick makes it rare.....I guess.
> 
> *sigh* do miss that brown wagon though....


 Yeah,, I can imagine the Voosh had a certain "lifestyle expectation", and I can imagine you do miss it, but not the bills. We have two Ford trucks, but mine has been sitting....and the other one is on the road constantly with a sled in tow. Access to a truck is essential, I do agree. 
And they make things that aren't sticks? The only thing we own without three pedals on the floor is my aircooler. (it has just a brake pedal) The big truck was a mission to find with a stick, it was half way across the province. It's clutch is MASSIVE! 
I have a bad feeling about today. I have things to do in the boy's garage today....and members of the "Wrong Season Racing Team" will be out there "wrenching". (translation? :beer. I need to find some 2x4s........building supports for the "next project" ...gotta tear the cherry picker apart too so it will actually keep the arm elevated before tearing into new territory....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Dude, I have *got* to try that black rye IPA! Sounds PERFECT!


 If it's the same one he sent me a sample of, it is REALLY good!

I got 2 growlers of black ipa from Bootlegger's (2 blocks from my house) for Superbowl today; also really good but Tyler's is better.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

lazy sunday...

made a tiny dent in the to do list, ordered an interesting little soda blaster setup, some accessories for my recently acquired mig welder, and some front strut mounts for the fes. one more step closer to more low.

...then i got lost in the internet, and aaaaall motivation to continue the much needed cleaning was sapped from me. ooooh well...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

slow day at work, so what do we do? Make and drink beer!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Any of you have an experience with Continental Extreme Contact DW tires? I'm interested in them for the next set of tires for the GTI.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never heard anything good about Continentals.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I've never heard anything good about Continentals.


We have a set of CHEAP Continentals on our Ranger at work. They are horrid. It's a Ranger though, so it's acceptable.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I posted this in the Cincy 2012 countdown thread as well, but in case you didn't see it:

I'd like to get some feedback.... I'm considering chatting with the 'rents about allowing camping on-site this year. Opinions? Just keep in mind there would be no shower facilities. :laugh: If camping was an option, would there still be enough interest in the hotel to try and get a group rate set up?

Discuss.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I've never heard anything good about Continentals.


x2 (kinda) weren't the contiPro's on pacificas and 300's and the like? i seem to remember replacing quite a few of them, usually from lack of rotation and/or outer tie-rod induced choppiness/destruction. those LX bodies eat tie-rods, but i cant really say the contipro was a bad tire. not great, but not bad.


they're ok tires, for "good tire" prices. there are many better options, but thats just one model, i know little of the rest of their product line


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

hey, look at that :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, the Conti*Pro*Contact tires are, IMHO, horrible. 
Crap for feel, scary for even rain (not to mention light snow) traction (drove in snow with those in my old E90. Once. Scared the bejeezus out of me. Bought snows for it the next day!)
Even in dry weather, likes to let go with no warning in turns. Frell those tires! 

The Conti*Extreme*Contact tires, though... those I like. Have a set of those on Nina (The kid's E30 iX) - great tires.
I've drove a few customer's cars with the DWS version, and, I can't say that I dislike them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> I posted this in the Cincy 2012 countdown thread as well, but in case you didn't see it:
> 
> I'd like to get some feedback.... I'm considering chatting with the 'rents about allowing camping on-site this year. Opinions? Just keep in mind there would be no shower facilities. :laugh: If camping was an option, would there still be enough interest in the hotel to try and get a group rate set up?
> 
> Discuss.



Hot water, plush bed, AC, no bugs and ethnic marriage. Yup, I'll go to the hotel.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> Ever have those nights that you have to be at work early..and for the life of you, you just can not fall asleep...FML :banghead:


All the time sadly. But last night was different. I couldn't sleep because I was too worried about having to drive a car without an alternator for over 300 miles straight.
Today I proved myself wrong. A diesel will run forever and 5 hours isn't long enough to drain the battery from operating the warning LED, the fuel and the temp gauges... 

But what a cold ride that was, no heater! Brrrr.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

wait, what happened to the alternator?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Oh, the Conti*Pro*Contact tires are, IMHO, horrible.
> Crap for feel, scary for even rain (not to mention light snow) traction (drove in snow with those in my old E90. Once. Scared the bejeezus out of me. Bought snows for it the next day!)
> Even in dry weather, likes to let go with no warning in turns. Frell those tires!
> 
> ...


Hmm, a bit to think about. Thanks everyone. I had the regular Continentals on the car when I bought it and they weren't anything special, but these seemed to be rated well. Of course the Kumhos I have now where too, and they suck.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Hot water, plush bed, AC, no bugs and ethnic marriage. Yup, I'll go to the hotel.


+1

In addition, I would think with as few campers as there are in years past, you may have a handful on site. This might be good?.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> All the time sadly. But last night was different. I couldn't sleep because I was too worried about having to drive a car without an alternator for over 300 miles straight.
> Today I proved myself wrong. A diesel will run forever and 5 hours isn't long enough to drain the battery from operating the warning LED, the fuel and the temp gauges...
> 
> But what a cold ride that was, no heater! Brrrr.



An older diesel will run forever...pretty sure my TDI would be unhappy without the computer telling her what to do. but the old ones need little from the battery except for lights and radios and such if you bump start them. oh, glow plugs are nice.

Big day around here yesterday...my dog, who lives on a chain since she takes off otherwise, managed to do what she is bred for and treed a ****....they are a HUGE problem out here this year, so suffice to say it will not be back...then hubby decided to fell a huge tree that threatened to fall on the house. He got it hung up and left it hanging more or less aimed at the house and quit...so we tied it off (as if that would matter) and we slept on the other side of the house last night...so then Wedgie (son's buddy) was changing out the entire rear suspension on his sled and that went fine after he ramped up the grinding and swearing...in the meantime I was constructing supports for my little plane's wings which will likely come off this week if all goes well..so that took most of the day since my tools had somehow all vanished again.....love the Sawzall for fine cabinetry.......then the boy came home from the North with a bunch of busted snowmobiles, one with a ventilated crankcase...so that got torn out/ torn down...nice melted piston on it....there are five sleds out there at the moment...THEN the dog starts carrying on...ANOTHER raccoon! (why do they walk over near the dog? Somehow doing that in broad daylight seems a big red flag.......) So I have to dig another hole......we've been here since the 80s and never had any issue with them...this is the sixth this year and most of them have been in the garage near the house....and we don't leave tasty things in there either......NOT what you want to meet when rabies is a good possibility....anyway, woke up this morning not delighted about the need to go gravedigging...OTOH it is February and it should not even be an option........sap is running and swans are migrating through...but the climate is fine...

Anyway, the tree came down in the night, and exactly where it should have....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!

ANyway, that was the day yesterday. It's never dull it here in the boonies.....

After some more coffee I think I will go pull the strut thingie off the cherry picker and get one that actually lifts properly. Continentals of a different kind are on my mind, and I will need to remove one from the nose of the plane....and the cherry picker should help with that. Sorry to be off topic, but this is going to be a consuming project for the foreseeable future...so I need to get cracking on it. Or uncracking...whatever......:facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> I posted this in the Cincy 2012 countdown thread as well, but in case you didn't see it:
> 
> I'd like to get some feedback.... I'm considering chatting with the 'rents about allowing camping on-site this year. Opinions? Just keep in mind there would be no shower facilities. :laugh: If camping was an option, would there still be enough interest in the hotel to try and get a group rate set up?
> 
> Discuss.


I'd still stay at the hotel. But I appreciate your consideration, Daun!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> wait, what happened to the alternator?


The diode trio went out. I replaced the voltage regulator but no luck.
And since it was "modified to fit", I tried to order a couple at work but couldn't make anything work in there without modification...something they wouldn't let me do of course. I'll just order one somewhere else and "beat and grind" it to fit. :laugh:

This is all on the Golf by the way, not the Rabbit. I'll be driving that one home today WITH a heater.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ah, ok


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

twardnw said:


> ah, ok


Leaving soon. A beautiful day for a drive.

With the heater on full tilt, it will dry out today.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so, i just got my dvi to serial adapter, in hopes of loading windows without my graphics card attatched. weeeeell either i didnt enable the onboard graphics on the motherboard, or the adapter is crap. i now have no video, and am going to hope things are going to plan untill i finish eating dinner, then reattatch the graphics card and check the settings again. 

and yes, i am out of my realm of experience. cuppie has been a great help so far. and i have learned a few things, but man this computer thing is annoying...:banghead::banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> An older diesel will run forever...pretty sure my TDI would be unhappy without the computer telling her what to do. but the old ones need little from the battery except for lights and radios and such if you bump start them. oh, glow plugs are nice.


I ran a Rabbit diesel pickup for most of a summer with no alternator and didn't know it - the warning light in the dash was apparantly burned out.




punchbug said:


> Big day around here yesterday...
> 
> After some more coffee I think I will go pull the strut thingie off the cherry picker and get one that actually lifts properly. Continentals of a different kind are on my mind, and I will need to remove one from the nose of the plane....and the cherry picker should help with that. Sorry to be off topic, but this is going to be a consuming project for the foreseeable future...so I need to get cracking on it. Or uncracking...whatever......:facepalm:


Well some of us will be looking for every update. Any more thoughts on a retrieval mission in my neck of the woods, and what option you might be taking?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

woody16v said:


> so, i just got my dvi to serial adapter, in hopes of loading windows without my graphics card attatched. weeeeell either i didnt enable the onboard graphics on the motherboard, or the adapter is crap. i now have no video, and am going to hope things are going to plan untill i finish eating dinner, then reattatch the graphics card and check the settings again.
> 
> and yes, i am out of my realm of experience. cuppie has been a great help so far. and i have learned a few things, but man this computer thing is annoying...:banghead::banghead:


dvi to serial? does not compute...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

twardnw said:


> dvi to serial? does not compute...


He also installed Windows through the parallel port with this adapter:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

I see that, and I just :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

twardnw said:


> dvi to serial? does not compute...


like i said, i dont know much about it. dvi to the other monitor plug that isnt on the graphics card...


no matter what you call it, i still dont have any video capability at the moment. hopefully i just didnt set bios to run on the video port it has instead of trying to send to my monitor. it is making noise, but thats all i can tell at this point


and timob... that is a pretty epic adapter collection, kinda leaves me hoping it was just assembled for easier storage:what:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

woody16v said:


> like i said, i dont know much about it. dvi to the other monitor plug that isnt on the graphics card...
> 
> 
> no matter what you call it, i still dont have any video capability at the moment. hopefully i just didnt set bios to run on the video port it has instead of trying to send to my monitor. it is making noise, but thats all i can tell at this point
> ...


ah, ok, that would be VGA.

what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

-camber said:


> hey, look at that :laugh:


Round and round it goes lol. You should get it back.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

twardnw said:


> ah, ok, that would be VGA.
> 
> what are you trying to accomplish?


profit? (i just cant remember step two:banghead:... lol)

basically a good friend of mine gave it to me, it was a pretty sweet machine at the time ('08- so not so much right now) the hard drive died on him, and he's moving to peru at the end of the month. pretty much just trying to get it functional so i can do some light gaming and not have to do so much typing on my laptop-which will become the vehicle for VAGcom in the near future. 

it needs to work first though... and it wont boot/install windows. just does this
and stops


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Those that know what's been going on in my town will appreciate this:

According to the OC Registrar of Voters the sampling of the Fullerton Recall signatures has validated the number needed to recall Bankhead, Jones and McKinley.
Here’s what the sampling projects for totals:
*McKinley 13,604*
*Bankhead 13,355*
*Jones 14,361*
The recall needed about 10,500 to qualify. Not even close.
And now it’s time for the Three Dithering Dinosaurs to validate the signatures themselves and call a special election. This will be agendized for February 21, 2012.


http://www.fullertonsfuture.org/


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

woody16v said:


> profit? (i just cant remember step two:banghead:... lol)
> 
> basically a good friend of mine gave it to me, it was a pretty sweet machine at the time ('08- so not so much right now) the hard drive died on him, and he's moving to peru at the end of the month. pretty much just trying to get it functional so i can do some light gaming and not have to do so much typing on my laptop-which will become the vehicle for VAGcom in the near future.
> 
> ...


download and burn a 'live' disc of a linux install (no, it won't over-write the HD), and see what it does.

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Those that know what's been going on in my town will appreciate this:
> 
> According to the OC Registrar of Voters the sampling of the Fullerton Recall signatures has validated the number needed to recall Bankhead, Jones and McKinley.
> Here’s what the sampling projects for totals:
> ...


oh, you're 'Fullerton Drifter'?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

twardnw said:


> oh, you're 'Fullerton Drifter'?


You are just now figuring that out? That beer must be better than I remember.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hrm, Cathy passed me up in my absence


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I ran a Rabbit diesel pickup for most of a summer with no alternator and didn't know it - the warning light in the dash was apparantly burned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT...make that 1627,,,,,:laugh:

Ah, old diesels. I wish they still made my 87 Jetta brand new. I'd buy one in a heartbeat......such a great car!!!! Minimal electricals meant fewer issues.......speaking of which, hubby's complicated SpeedThree decided that it was doing 260kph at redline yesterday, but the engine wasn't running, and in fact didn't even try to start when he hit the fancy start button...so it got to ride behind a big old Ford diesel to the dealership....

WARNING! DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE SICK OF HEARING ABOUT AIRCRAFT!

As for retrieval missions? No idea. The plane is still intact, I went and patted her on the prop yesterday and gave her another good looking over...(and took some measurements...yes, those Hershey bar wings ARE five feet wide.....). think I will send the wing sling things over today and the new cylinder on the cherry picker is an upgrade (has an air fitting on it so you don't have to pump the handle)...they had it in service out there as soon as they knew it was fixed....lifting Wedgie's sled. It works properly for the first time since we got it! So that was progress. I am going to talk to the boy about starting a "project" thread on the Wrong Season Racing site for the plane, so I will link that in my signature as soon as I have that going.

So for those not in the loop, I bought a 1945 415-D Ercoupe* back in the fall...after a lengthy period of inspections on both the frame and the paperwork. I have not been allowed to fly this thing except for my pre purchase test flight back in August, which is frustrating, but likely for the best as it turns out. Anyway, as you can imagine, the Import process for an aircraft is really involved. And I am absolutely brand new... Never had a plane and have no network of contacts at all for this....but I think I did a good job of it overall, and the plane is nearly imported...BUT, and this is A HUGE but...it has a serious airworthiness concern. Multiple inspections on the US side failed to notice two deep and long cracks in the main carry through spar, and a chip of material is also missing..due to a hard landing that happened before it was last painted in 2006. NO clue how it passed annual all those years, but whatever, I own it now. This spar really doesn't do anything major, just holds the wings and wheels on. 

Anyway, there is no repair for the spar, it has to be replaced, or the plane needs to be parted. Since it is the 26th to roll off the line after WWII, I will give it a shot and try to get it back in the air. Add to the complication that this one has the "early main gear and spar".... putting it in a group of only 700 planes which are all from 66 years ago, give or take. So this is not the "common" gear on these...BUT there are parts available, oddly. Not cheap, or easy to install, but available. Of course, as I said, I am new to all of this, and it is highly regulated since this plane is certificated, not experimental, so it needs to conform to a certain standard. I can't just start using the good old JB Weld, which would be the tool of choice......obviously. 

Anyway, there is a local structures guy who will work with me on it, so he'll be home later this week and we'll have a good look at what is going on up in there. I think I'll go pull some stuff off this week sometime, and we've been given the go-ahead to pull the wings if we feel like it...not sure when that will happen, but the plane is at my son's workplace, so he will help. Since the spar is buried in the fuselage, the plane will be fully apart, interior out, resting off all three wheels, engine off, wings off, rivets drilled, new skins fabricated, etc etc....they are designed to come apart like this, but it's a hell of an introduction to aircraft maintenance. This is the aircraft equivalent of fixing a Scirocco, they are quirky, with a cult following, but will never be worth any money. In fact, in one magazine article, *Ercoupes were described as "The Volkswagen of the Skies". 

Anyway, that's my newest challenge. This one needed a Mom, and she came to me. In retrospect, maybe I shouldn't have christened her Romeo Oscar Charlie, and I SURE as hell should never have let her meet the silver Headache. The official estimate for labour put it at about 200 hours....to put that into perspective, I think a clutch on our cars is about five hours. Thankfully, the structures guy will "oversee" me doing a lot of the work, or it's just not feasible at all. 

So, Daun, in answer to your question, not sure yet, and we will likely want to get the wings off and have a good look to see if there are any other concerns up in that centre section, then I will come and get the parts with a car or truck or whatever I need....maybe still Family Day, (Feb 21) , not sure yet!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And in today's episode of WIN! The "normal" phone is dead. And of course you have to stand in the driveway to get cell signal, and it is drizzling: :banghead:

No news from Mazda...service isn't answering. So I am "on call" to drive an hour to pick that thing up if it IS fixed....:heart: Gonna go "move into" the hangar while I am over there...and start some simple disassembly.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Round and round it goes lol. You should get it back.


it works...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

twardnw said:


> download and burn a 'live' disc of a linux install (no, it won't over-write the HD), and see what it does.
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download



This is a great idea.* Plus, if you would, investigate the BIOS settings (Setup for the hardware you enter by pressing a certain key on startup; F1, Del, F2, F10; it depends on the system.)

Pull the extra video adapter and plug your monitor into the VGA port built into the motherboard to start with. Once you get a handle on what the thing will do _then_ you can go about adding the 2nd, (better?) Graphics card in. 

I am but one of many who can help w/ this but I'd be glad to help you sort it out...

BTW- 'Windows', what version? XP, Vista, Win7, what.

*Running a 'Live' CD of Ubuntu is a great, non-destructive way to test drive the OS without affecting your current install; it runs off the CD without making changes to the Hard Drive's contents. 

Contact me before you proceed to install it though as there are some choices to make that will be useful in real life vs the defaults ("Do you want to format the Hard Drive and use all it's space for the install?). Um, no, I have other plans...

You can perform whats known as a Dual Boot Install where you have _two_ Operating Systems side by side. 

TBerk
Dual Booting XP and Ubuntu 11.04 on the daily...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> WARNING! DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE SICK OF HEARING ABOUT AIRCRAFT!



"Off Topic is On Topic, this is the Chit Chat thread..." 

Bring on the AeroPlanes!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Submitted in the true spirit of Off-Topicness; 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Vostok 



Where is IceKarl when we need him? (I'm just waiting until some monster crawls up out of that hole and proceeds towards World Domination...)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I start my new job on March 12, 2 weeks in Auburn Hills, MI then a month in LaGrange, GA, to get my feet wet, then I might be mondo travel or based in GA, depends on how things shake out.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

TBerk said:


> Submitted in the true spirit of Off-Topicness;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Vostok
> 
> ...


I think he may have already headed WAY WAY WAY north for a little while.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So, Daun, in answer to your question, not sure yet, and we will likely want to get the wings off and have a good look to see if there are any other concerns up in that centre section, then I will come and get the parts with a car or truck or whatever I need....maybe still Family Day, (Feb 21) , not sure yet!


Ok, no problem-o. I will add the incentive that there will be a **huge** 50th b'day bash for three of the "church members" on Saturday the 18th. You'd be more than welcome. Otherwise, I'm free from Wednesday the 15th until 2:00 pm-ish Sunday the 19th.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ok, no problem-o. I will add the incentive that there will be a **huge** 50th b'day bash for three of the "church members" on Saturday the 18th. You'd be more than welcome. Otherwise, I'm free from Wednesday the 15th until 2:00 pm-ish Sunday the 19th.


Okay, good to know. After a big hangar cleanout I pulled a bunch of fairings and most of the interior....I just have the front floorboards to go and that involves detaching the brake pedal which means a lot of standing on my head...I wasn't in the mood after the big round of hangar grossness...but one cool thing is that the back seat cushion is laced to the frame like a skate lace with hooks...pretty old skool. :thumbup: So far it looks really nice inside except for the bends and cracks in the spar. The main gear is in perfect shape too....so it must have been replaced after whatever caused the spar damage and just not logged. friggin' American hacks! Next tirip may be about playing with avgas, oh yay. and some standing on my head to get some fairing fasteners off that go through from the outside. looks like they left the factory side interior under the new stuff...so that will be coming off.

That's it for today.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cathy, that really sucks that you have had it this long and can't fly it. But it also is good that is was spotted so we don't lose you in a crash. I assume the spar isn't something they allow to be welded then?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*steve french*



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Cathy, that really sucks that you have had it this long and can't fly it. But it also is good that is was spotted so we don't lose you in a crash. I assume the spar isn't something they allow to be welded then?


No, it's in a spot that is not repairable, and the spar is the big I-beam that holds the thing together. Looking at it again, the damage is actually pretty bad, but isolated to an area up inside a fairing so it's not visible unless you pull the fairing. Mind you, this is likely one of the highest stress points in the aircraft...and after a good flex, how bad the metal fatigue is would be anyone's guess. If it had been found earlier I would still be looking for another plane; I had already turned one down for a spar crack.

It will be a good learning experience, and I will have a "brand new WWII aircraft" when I am done, and I will KNOW that the spar is good. Corrosion in that spar is that most dreaded problem in these planes, some of the extrusions used a bad alloy that oxidizes from the inside out. Mine looks fine in that respect, and is very clean inside, it just got plopped down hard, poor thing. I'm still glad I got this one, she is just so pretty. And she's a very early one, which is way cool in my book.

Oh goodness...This Hour has 22 Minutes is doing a "tribute to the 80's" show...too funny! WHAT were we thinking back then?????????

Dammit! I will deal with the ownage tomorrow, I promise!

Okay, in keeping with the page number and the general love of felines, here ya go...










Canucks will get it.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> looks like they left the factory side interior under the new stuff...so that will be coming off.
> 
> That's it for today.


More opportunity for weight reduction! I bet she loses a few pounds out of this whole ordeal. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Dammit! I will deal with the ownage tomorrow, I promise!




 heh heh, page 420...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> heh heh, page 420...


That it is, so I posted a big stoned kitty for ya.....

If my card reader would co-operate, I might have other pictures, but that would mean things work. And our phone is still dead......:facepalm:



vwdaun said:


> More opportunity for weight reduction! I bet she loses a few pounds out of this whole ordeal. :thumbup:



It would be nice, but it's not likely. The fat is too evenly distributed on this one. Wing metal and paint and such.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This guy came in to buy a radiator cap for his 1984 TVR 280i.










Well, our catalog doesn't have TVR in it at all!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> This guy came in to buy a radiator cap for his 1984 TVR 280i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes our classic 80's wedges look rounded!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody have a good used brake fluid reservoir? Becky's leaks a LOT. I have new gromets for it, but I just need a good tank.

EDIT: apparently, they are different before and after 1/84. I need a later style one. That's why the white car's one won't work.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> Anybody have a good used brake fluid reservoir? Becky's leaks a LOT. I have new gromets for it, but I just need a good tank.
> 
> EDIT: apparently, they are different before and after 1/84. I need a later style one. That's why the white car's one won't work.


I can **probably** hook you up but it may be a couple days before I get out to Wilmington to check availability.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> It would be nice, but it's not likely. The fat is too evenly distributed on this one. Wing metal and paint and such.


When you're talking about an aircraft with a gross weight of 1400 lbs, a couple pounds here and there do make a difference. Removing the old AN style gyros and extra interior bits should save a few pounds right there.

BTW, I don't have your Canadian cell number. Mike Suitts called looking for it this morning since he had the day in Toronto and was looking for something to do. I figured the land-line was still out.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(Hi Daun)

We are indeed living in the Jetson's Age; 

"I had a friend in your part of the World but I couldn't raise you on the wireless and Mr. Graham's new fangled invention is unreliable.... 

Try to lighten your personal flying machine as I see it unlikely to remain aloft without something reliable like Steam Locomotion."

:sly:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Snorocco: (we haven't been getting much snow this year)










My boss, and one of my other co-workers went to the pistol range tonight. I had some fun shooting pictures too:










(that's a CELL PHONE camera!)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

twardnw said:


> download and burn a 'live' disc of a linux install (no, it won't over-write the HD), and see what it does.
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download



download commenced....


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

TBerk said:


> heh heh, page 420...



:laugh:

Has anyone dealt with TM Tuning? They have a steering wheel I am interested in, just curious how it went buying from Germany.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought from TM tuning a couple years ago, no issues. They arent that bad. I like what they have in store. I would like to get the scirocco Mk3 Scirocco floor runners and fabricate them to fit a MkII Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> When you're talking about an aircraft with a gross weight of 1400 lbs, a couple pounds here and there do make a difference. Removing the old AN style gyros and extra interior bits should save a few pounds right there.
> 
> BTW, I don't have your Canadian cell number. Mike Suitts called looking for it this morning since he had the day in Toronto and was looking for something to do. I figured the land-line was still out.


Oh trust me, I found something for him to do!  And I know that ounces will add up on this one as they do in our car, so I will be shaving as much fat as I can remove...and those same instruments are never far from my mind...they have an identical set in a display case at the flying club, labelled "WWII instruments!" They are massive!. Even that old adhesive looks thick. But the spar is the priority at the moment. Okay, gotta change computers and post some pictarz.....(this iPad is such a spelling Nazi.....at least it has Scirocco in its word bank!)

Oh, and our phone company was "too busy to get to us" yesterday. Wonder how they'd be if we were too busy to pay them for the service we don't have? So I get to hang around for the third day waiting for them to fix the phone.



8716vrocco said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Has anyone dealt with TM Tuning? They have a steering wheel I am interested in, just curious how it went buying from Germany.


I got a 16V steering wheel from them (20th birthday present for the silver one). There was an issue with the spline, so they had to send me an adapter but otherwise no issues. I think shipping may have been a bit steep....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

woody16v said:


> download commenced....


Problem I have with Linux is that for gaming, forget about it. Pretty much the only reason why I have not switched from Windows. Otherwise, :thumbup: for just about any flavor of Linux.

Brendan


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

0dd_j0b said:


> I bought from TM tuning a couple years ago, no issues. They arent that bad. I like what they have in store. I would like to get the scirocco Mk3 Scirocco floor runners and fabricate them to fit a MkII Scirocco.


Good to hear, thanks for the reply :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, so I got a call yesterday that another Sciroccoholic was gonna be in town. Little did I know I'd be supervising a big kid in a museum. I tried to supervise him for his own safety.










But to no avail. He claims he can fly this, while pointing at something shiny:










He tried to push the Lanc over. The jackstands did look a bit sketchy.:laugh:










He developed an unnatural affection for the Firefly. 










He didn't help me when I almost got sucked into this Starfighter's engine! Luckily I have a relationship with this plane, so I talked her out of it.










Here he is with the Vampire. We decided he couldn't fit into the narrow cockpit, so at least he didn't try to fly that one.










Lots of stuff apart for annual, like this big bumblebee










And I'm pretty sure we can't swap one of these into a Scirocco.










Anyway, I let him make some vroom vroom noises in this old girl then put him to work undoing fasteners. 










So thaat was my day yesterday. Today was more boring.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Submitted in the true spirit of Off-Topicness;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Vostok
> 
> Where is IceKarl when we need him? (I'm just waiting until some monster crawls up out of that hole and proceeds towards World Domination...)





1nsanevwfreak said:


> I think he may have already headed WAY WAY WAY north for a little while.


Yeah... I'm about as far away from Vostok as I can get, at Thule AFB Greenland; I'll be here until April.

Vostok has the record for coldest temp on earth, -128.6F [-89.2C] in July 1983. Those commies are nutz, know what I mean?

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

KARL!!!!:wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> KARL!!!!:wave:


Hi! (wave) back atcha. Does that emoticon come in blue, shivering? Per the online weather monkeys:

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/search/5day_forecast_int.shtml?city=Thule&state=GL&zone=&OBS=BGTL

...it's currently a balmy -7F, and "sunny". Yeah... I got yer' "sunny" right here, bub...

:laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I got a 16V steering wheel from them (20th birthday present for the silver one). There was an issue with the spline, so they had to send me an adapter but otherwise no issues. I think shipping may have been a bit steep....


That's the exact one I'm getting actually. Should make a great addition to my interior  They offer two different hubs depending on what year it was manufactured. Good to know they can trusted, I have never heard of them before this week.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

punchbug said:


> Anyway, I let him make some vroom vroom noises in this old girl then put him to work undoing fasteners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So - wait this is the plane which was made right after WWII and the one with the cracked spar? That looks like, I don't know, something from the 70's. I have only been lurking here for awhile... but with all the aircraft stuff I see in here I'm surprised to hear this is your first plane.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

First and likely only plane, and yes, she was born in 1945. I'm an avitiation newbie and therefore excitable at this stage. And my cars are all covered up for the winter, so I can't talk about them.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

A poor lady who just bought a 2012 Honda Civic came in asking about why radio display was gone.

Well, it turns out that the radio never had a display. It has a screen to the right of the digital speedometer in the upper tier of the dash. FAR away from the radio controls. So you look at the buttons, some on the center stack, some on the steering wheel. The screen is blank some of the time. 

A little "I" light tells you NOTHING until you find the button on the steering wheel. Click that I button! The radio screen then told me that the door was open. Thanks, stupid "I" light. (Oh, there's two "I" lights. one in the radio display, and one near the speedometer, inches apart)

Now I know some reasons why the CEO of Honda took responsibility for this car's crappy redesign.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ojh4gp1tDc&feature=player_embedded

BOOM!

(just local stuff, but still great lol)

Here is the lame-stream media on it from last week before it was confirmed...Pay attention people, this ain't just here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwHIeWdEKbY&feature=related

...and from early on (yes that is me in the background):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IATKRWfg10&feature=related


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> This guy came in to buy a radiator cap for his 1984 TVR 280i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get him a radiator cap? I can't imagine TVR uses anything special.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> I can't imagine TVR uses anything special.


Wrong, the loose nut behind the wheel is an odd-ball at best.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ojh4gp1tDc&feature=player_embedded
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you will get your recall vote. Now it is back in their ballpark to prove that they are worthy of their positions. And that picture of Kelly is just appalling. Sure, police need to use force to subdue on occasion, but holy smokes, that is just horrible. Beyond brutality. The real question is who will replace the three recalled politicians?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Did you get him a radiator cap? I can't imagine TVR uses anything special.


No. Paper catalog didn't help either.

The car had a pressure tank for the system like our cars do. 

He later installed a different than stock radiator that has a non-pressurized cap on it. We had nothing even close in size to it.

Sent him to a local old-school radiator repair shop down the road.

These cars are mostly euro-ford parts. But the radiator could be anything!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ojh4gp1tDc&feature=player_embedded
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome Will!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

8716vrocco said:


> That's the exact one I'm getting actually. Should make a great addition to my interior  They offer two different hubs depending on what year it was manufactured. Good to know they can trusted, I have never heard of them before this week.


BTW, for whatever reason I hadn't checked out your build thread until this morning! GREAT, well photgraphed and documented thread, and looks like an excellent build. Enjoy that bad boy (girl?) and does the car have a name? Sure is looking fine.:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@Tim: Thanks dude; we are all very stoked and relieved.

@Cathy: There are people that have the town's interests at heart that will replace these three goons. The Kelly Thomas murder was just the straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak. The culture of corruption has been festering for years. 

Also, the police chief, Mike Sellers, has announced (after being on medical leave for 7 months) that he is retiring. Good riddance, but I wish we could cut his disability and/or pension. Ridiculous. There will be a large gathering next Saturday in front of the police station so that we may wish him a "proper" retirement. :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I guess the failure of Fullerton to properly handle the Kelly Thomas murder really opened a lot of people's eyes, and made them start paying attention to what's going on in their government.


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

:facepalm:


veetarded said:


> @Tim: Thanks dude; we are all very stoked and relieved.
> 
> @Cathy: There are people that have the town's interests at heart that will replace these three goons. The Kelly Thomas murder was just the straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak. The culture of corruption has been festering for years.
> 
> Also, the police chief, Mike Sellers, has announced (after being on medical leave for 7 months) that he is retiring. Good riddance, but I wish we could cut his disability and/or pension. Ridiculous. There will be a large gathering next Saturday in front of the police station so that we may wish him a "proper" retirement. :laugh:


Down here in San Clemente (south county), We had a rookie cop fire upon and kill a marine during an early morning traffic stop a couple days ago. It doesnt seem like the man pulled over was threatening the officer in a way that would get him shot, and seems like the rookie cop sort of just panicked. The marine had his two young daughters in the car with him  Too many people dying in our sleepy beachtown lately


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, so I wandered over to the kitchen window, and saw a strange sight going down the road, a truck with a snowmobile on a trailer. It went past our driveway, and I thought,"that's odd, it's not coming in here!"
Then I noticed the backup lights......so now the kid has every new innovation from Skidoo since the 90s out there, all broken, mostly not his, but still. Seven sleds in there now, only one runs. The only Polaris.:laugh:

Snow is coming....which is why they are all dead.:snowcool:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> I guess the failure of Fullerton to properly handle the Kelly Thomas murder really opened a lot of people's eyes, and made them start paying attention to what's going on in their government.


Exactly what happened, and the more we looked the more we found...10% ILLEGAL water tax, nepotistic deals between council members and their buddies, it goes on and on. If you would like to follow along you can do so by reading the friends for fullerton blog and the city council meetings are broadcast live every 1st and 3rd Tuesday here(archives are viewable as well, grab some popcorn lol).

@redrocco1: I am familiar with that as well, and the Anaheim PD shenanigans and Downey and the list goes on unfortunately. 

I encourage ALL of you to dig into your city or town's local government and get involved. Film the police every chance you get. The amount of incidents nation wide is staggering, and it is up to the people to hold our elected officials and police THAT WE PAY accountable for their actions.

As an aside, here is a GREAT piece on two of the guys that run the 4F blog:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah some things are gettin pretty bad recently. a lot of people these days dont really notice how much of our freedom is slowly slipping away. there are communities/ housing developments/ neighborhoods etc. where it is now illegal to even smoke a cigarette on the patio of your own home. i really feel my generation, (born in the early '90's), is going to have a lot less freedom if my age group doesnt wake-up and take a stand against some of the corrupt things that local as well as national governments are getting away with.

cheers:beer:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

redrocco1 said:


> (born in the early '90's)
> cheers:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> These cars are mostly euro-ford parts. But the radiator could be anything!


It uses the 2.8 Liter as found in the euro Ford Capri. 

I still have the books, but they are water damaged.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Have any of you ordered from the VW Classic shop? They don't list the US as a country they deal with and I am wondering if I might need to place an order by phone instead.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

I need euro headlights adjusters


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirockinit said:


> I need euro headlights adjusters


this guy  usually has them, but im not seeing them at the moment. i did just recently see a set somewhere, but cannot remember where.... GAP maybe?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, just for fun...For the first time EVER I posted to the MkIV Golf forum, with what I thought was a reasonable question. 82 views and it went to page three with no replies. SO....I will ask here and see if I get an answer sooner. And if I do, then I will go play with the gangstas over there. Maybe I should have started with "If I lower the car and add stickers, will this fit in?"
Anyway, my daughter's city golf is hours from here, and she's doing this whirlwind turnaround (seems the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, who would plan back to back trips with and an extra trip thrown in the middle like that?:screwy So I doubt that she will go out and measure it for me even though I have asked...something about going to Cuba seems to be distracting her....

So the question. This is OT so: DISCLAIMER! If you don't want to hear about MkIV Golfs stop reading NOW!!! This also involves either big airplane parts or coffins...so likewise, tune out if that's problematic...


Will an 8'3" by 4" by say 16" wide box fit into a Golf with no passengers? Who has put a big stack of lumber into one...does the 8' stuff fit? I will arrange to get the car for the weekend trip to Dayton if that is the case. Once again, it is a short drive to Dayton. 

And do I need to lower it and add stickers? wait, wrong forum :laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Another sleepless night, brought to you by insomnia...BRING ON THE WORK DAY!! :banghead:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Okay, just for fun...For the first time EVER I posted to the MkIV Golf forum, with what I thought was a reasonable question. 82 views and it went to page three with no replies. SO....I will ask here and see if I get an answer sooner. And if I do, then I will go play with the gangstas over there. Maybe I should have started with "If I lower the car and add stickers, will this fit in?"
> Anyway, my daughter's city golf is hours from here, and she's doing this whirlwind turnaround (seems the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, who would plan back to back trips with and an extra trip thrown in the middle like that?:screwy So I doubt that she will go out and measure it for me even though I have asked...something about going to Cuba seems to be distracting her....
> 
> So the question. This is OT so: DISCLAIMER! If you don't want to hear about MkIV Golfs stop reading NOW!!! This also involves either big airplane parts or coffins...so likewise, tune out if that's problematic...
> ...


Well if you put a 8'x3'x4 sticker you would know if it fits......

U am making an educated guess that it is too long. Also the city golf was not sold in the USA as far as I know so it may add to why you do not get a reply (besides the obvious).

Good luck!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Will an 8'3" by 4" by say 16" wide box fit into a Golf with no passengers? Who has put a big stack of lumber into one...does the 8' stuff fit? I will arrange to get the car for the weekend trip to Dayton if that is the case. Once again, it is a short drive to Dayton.
> 
> And do I need to lower it and add stickers? wait, wrong forum :laugh:


I can't answer, but there is this Canadian I know in the GTA who has a Mk4 Golf....

_Oh, CHOOOOOOLAND_!_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I can't answer, but there is this Canadian I know in the GTA who has a Mk4 Golf....
> 
> _Oh, CHOOOOOOLAND_!_


Cathy, my Golf is in the long-term airport parking at Pearson Int'l. Level 3, row K. Go check it out! :sly:

Spending a week in Burbank. Yesterday, I got to cruise around in a silver Chrysler Sebring convertible. I also saw a gold-plated Audi R8 in Beverly Hills last night. :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Will an 8'3" by 4" by say 16" wide box fit into a Golf with no passengers? Who has put a big stack of lumber into one...does the 8' stuff fit? I will arrange to get the car for the weekend trip to Dayton if that is the case. Once again, it is a short drive to Dayton.
> 
> And do I need to lower it and add stickers? wait, wrong forum :laugh:


Despite the fact that Brad's Golf is not lowered, I will attach it with a measuring device mid-week unless you get an answer sooner. My gut feeling / hazy memory says it won't but not by much. Then again we never pulled the front seat, which would make more room.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Despite the fact that Brad's Golf is not lowered, I will attach it with a measuring device mid-week unless you get an answer sooner. My gut feeling / hazy memory says it won't but not by much. Then again we never pulled the front seat, which would make more room.


Thanks, and you know the box in question too, so my dimensions may not be so great. I think I might still bring the Golf anyway, I don't have a ton of options...the boy is unlikely to give up his truck if there is snow north of here to be found.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

ugh, clients. Had one call me last week (business client), looking at buying some new computers for the office. I said, Dell, HP, Toshiba, etc, doesn't really matter. But, ONE THING, one VERY IMPORTANT THING, make sure they have Windows 7 Business on them. That is the most important thing, a business version of Windows... Employee of client calls me today, blah blah blah, laptop, Samsung, blah blah blah, Windows 7 Home Premium. ****ING ****!!! I only stressed one thing in the conversation with the client, and they don't follow my ****ing advice! Why do I even try, sure, just buy whatever the hell you want. grrrrr


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Will an 8'3" by 4" by say 16" wide box fit into a Golf with no passengers? Who has put a big stack of lumber into one...does the 8' stuff fit?


I would think your wing spar should fit. It would fit in a MkV and they are pretty much the same. It will be tight and will require the passenger seat all the way back, or out though.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...the boy is unlikely to give up his truck if there is snow north of here to be found.


There is. Trust me.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> There is. Trust me.
> 
> :beer:


LOL, were your ears burning? I got a wierd substitute assignment today. Got to an otherwise decent school and was sent to luxurious P3:










Yeah, so we have the only cold snap all winter and there had been no heat all weekend....turned the heat on to discover only one heater sort of worked...two hours later I grabbed a hunk of "indicator snow" to see if it was above freezing....it was, barely...the snow took 45 minutes to melt. So here's where the icey one comes in. I told them to suck it up, I had a friend in a much colder environment and after all, this is what makes us good Canadians. :snowcool: Seemed to work okay, no riots. Then I headed for an afternoon an hour away, where my old boss now works. Yay.










Only to find out the teacher I am replacing doesn't actually work there. :banghead: After theorizing about him actually working back near the first school, I am sent to the tech school up the road. An easy day.  :thumbup:




crazyaboutrocs said:


> I would think your wing spar should fit. It would fit in a MkV and they are pretty much the same. It will be tight and will require the passenger seat all the way back, or out though.












Yeah, I think it will either *just* fit, or be too long by an inch or two. The bend may work to my favour. Or not. It should allow for easier shifting. I should have the Golf here in a day or so, but I figured I should get the info as soon ahead as I can. Might still not be doing the spar option, but planning is always futile, so may as well waste time on it. Thi week is packing in really tight, so anything I can do ahead, I will.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That was pretty quick to find one. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That was pretty quick to find one. :thumbup:


Find one what? I have had spar options for a while now. New, used, used in an intact center section still in a fuselage.Go figure there is one NOS spar left in existance eh? (and it sure is pretty) The question still remains whether it is worth doing. Sort of like fixing a Scirocco, is it ever worrth it? Not if any of us were accountants! The labour is the killer on this job. That will be what Wednesday is about.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I roped myself into an alternator swap on a Plymouth Voyager with a 3.3L - it's under the cowl on the back side of the engine. The belt was trashed too. I took the battery out to charge it up.

I removed the alternator after much hard work. Put it on the bench tester. It failed. Feeling pretty good, I put the new Alternator on the tester to make sure. It failed too. :sly:

Changed belts on the tester. this alternator is a Nippondenso 120A - it's HUGE. Tested the new alternator again. PASS. okay. You know where this is going. The old alternator with the new belt?PASS. oh. 

So I put the old alternator back into the van. Installed that new serpentine belt. (This thing has the belt going around TONS of stuff) Installed the battery. Fired it up. It ran, putting out 14v, alternator charging.

Shoulda known - it was just that belt all along. It was covered in greasy stuff - must have been belt dressing. It was missing one whole rib, and had chunks missing from others. It had cracks in every rib - about 7 or 8 per inch. I have learned a very valuable lesson!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw Albert tonight in Burbank!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> I saw Albert tonight in Burbank!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/cholland_/tn.jpg


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I saw Albert tonight in Burbank!


Cool!!! and how IS California? 

And John, where did you get to with that house of yours? Do you actually have frost in the ground there?

And okay, after a month of using three computers to do what I want done, can someone IM me with how the hell you transfer files and save them on this iPad? Do I need more cables? I need a good tutorial, I can't intuitively do anything on it and nobody here speaks Mac, or tablet. Very angry this morning. The. "high speed is slow as a snail and half the time doesn't even work, so guess who gets to phone AGAIN:banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> I saw Albert tonight in Burbank!


AWESOME! Albert is taking over the world...



punchbug said:


> And okay, after a month of using three computers to do what I want done, can someone IM me with how the hell you transfer files and save them on this iPad? Do I need more cables? I need a good tutorial, I can't intuitively do anything on it and nobody here speaks Mac, or tablet. Very angry this morning. The. "high speed is slow as a snail and half the time doesn't even work, so guess who gets to phone AGAIN:banghead:


IM is about to be sent...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:heart: Nothing says I love you like a flatbed in the morning! :banghead::banghead: :heart:

Just can't win for losing, I'm struggling to remember which broken machines need what at this point.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So I take it the Bug failed to start this a.m?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So I take it the Bug failed to start this a.m?


Starter is DOA. It has about 300 000 on it, so it owes me nothing, but still....and it seems she is losing coolant somewhere. I did the first starter, and it was a real treat, so this one gets farmed out. Good thing we decided to save Julie the long term parking and grab the Golf. So I get more bills and she gets a vacation. My usual reserve tank of cheer has run dry. :thumbdown: Perfect.  AND!!! I love the high speed traffic on the 400 series highways...how can people do that every day? I think I averaged like 30 kph for like, oh, two hours. Or it seemed like that. :thumbdown: :heart: Toronto...
But I do have a grey cat, so it's all good.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> And John, where did you get to with that house of yours? Do you actually have frost in the ground there?


Not very far when it got cold. We still don't have concrete and will have to wait until it warms up. We do have frost and unfortunately I don't know how far under the foundation area it went. We are going to put staging up in the center and large tarps, this weekend, to protect the tubing from UV light and also it may help with the reduction of frost.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

When I filled up with gas after work tonight, this was where the pump shut off.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

punchbug said:


> BTW, for whatever reason I hadn't checked out your build thread until this morning! GREAT, well photgraphed and documented thread, and looks like an excellent build. Enjoy that bad boy (girl?) and does the car have a name? Sure is looking fine.:thumbup:


Thank you for the kind words  Hearing that from a fellow long time member means a lot. I never got into naming my cars so I just refer to it as the "VW". Believe it or not I have done the whole build with my iPhone with the exception of the actual posts, those were done on my pc. Cluttered build threads drive me nuts so I wanted to make sure it was easy to read and informative as possible :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, you did a great job on the thread, and it looks like that extends to the car too. :thumbup:

Okay, today is officially day one of the resurrection of old number 136. Hopefully today will be a good day for planning the attack. Attack begins tomorrow....Yes, plans are appropriate in aviation. And my bug wants a few hundred dollar bills thrown at her, and I have to reserve one and a bit for my medical on Tuesday. Do money tree seeds germinate in cold weather? So far they have been as non-viable as the beer seeds that are planted all over the yard. :thumbdown:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

yay, paypal finally decided that I was me, and unlocked my account


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Random security screening? Happened to me too, took like 2 months to get it back. :banghead:


edit: Own!








Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirockinit said:


> I need euro headlights adjusters


I recall (imperfectly) that some from another Euro based make/model can be substituted.

Anybody 'member what I only partly do?



TBerk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I already replied that it is BMW adjusters which are the good upgrade, and someone else had the PN stored in their phone and added that in. So the other thread covered that off I do believe. But nice of you to get that resolved since he asked! And I now have TWO A4 chassis cars in the driveway and NEITHER is displaying that familiar orange glow when driven. Mark this day!:laugh:
I could make claims about the A1 chassis cars not leaking oil, but I would be a dirty liar.
And of course all the A2s are currently on jack stands. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thou art belove'd Punchbuggy. 

These mechanical devices crave your attention is all...


(we transient corporeal beings, we wuv you too...)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Random security screening? Happened to me too, took like 2 months to get it back. :banghead:


I wish it was that, I bought an item from my employer


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cloud Tsunami anyone? 


http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-florida-high-rise-condos?chromedomain=usnews


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

*I love it when she understands..*



My girlfriend researched, tracked down, and purchased this issue of EuroCar which features my 'Rocco in April '94, as part of a gift for Valentines day.

She thinks i spend wayyyyy to much time on the car hehe, which shows she really understands if she bought that for me :thumbup:

Big plans ahead for this redrocc!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

that. is. awesome.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> and how IS California?


I don't know, I've been in an office all week :sly:

Although after driving out in the desert this weekend, there may just been some Scirocco time Sunday evening... even though it's looking like I may need to fly to Alberta Monday morning now :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I don't know, I've been in an office all week :sly:
> 
> Although after driving out in the desert this weekend, there may just been some Scirocco time Sunday evening... even though it's looking like I may need to fly to Alberta Monday morning now :screwy:


Yeah, I hear you, seems to be the way when you travel for work. :thumbdown: Not that I ever did. 

@tberk, yeah, my machines do want lots of love. The Bug got that new starter for Valentine's day and she starts mint now. Well, she did once. I am Golfing to Ohio today but I will be delayed in mydeparture since my grey cat decided to sit with me so I have to keep him happy eh? :heart: and I have a date with the trike Monday and she wants a belly rub, then multiple piercings to inspect her innards. She thinks it is just a nice massage, but I know she's getting modded....sssshhhhhhh!

@redrocco1! Marry that girl already! Holy crap, you scored a gem! maybe a nice MkI in place of a ring would be the way to go....just saying' opcorn: (taps fingers...did ya ask? Aaaaaannnnndddd.......?????):laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> I don't know, I've been in an office all week :sly:
> 
> Although after driving out in the desert this weekend, there may just been some Scirocco time Sunday evening... even though it's looking like I may need to fly to Alberta Monday morning now :screwy:


Bring it Chris! 

Brewery I was talking about is here. :beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

dO Want...

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2848179821.html


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow. That's a crazy deal!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

-camber said:


> dO Want...
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2848179821.html


Do wait to long, another vortex member that lives in San Diego is going to look at this Scirocco on Saturday :

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585196-ANyone-know-who-s-Scirocco-this-is


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> dO Want...
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2848179821.html


Charles, get your _ASS_ out there and buy it. *TODAY*.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Joe! When you coming out to Portland again? I need some help getting rid of all this beer!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

The 1890s are alive in Portland!


----------



## zwiefe (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey all.
I just bought my Scirocco. 1988 16V.
She is stock as of....... now. But that will change asap, BEFORE the show season.
Ill try and poke my head in here with questions often, if there welcome lol,
*As it sits now*








*Sitting in the back of the car*








I have a set of BBS sitting in my basement waiting for spring. These are the actual wheels put on, and a couple of buddies using gravity to its best.
























Interior pannels done









And here is my other car
1998 Audi A4, on air ride.









Here is a picture of my recent Mk3 Golf








(This was after one snow fall last winter:thumbup









I am from the midwest and go to many of the local car shows including Treffen(Chicago), Eurowerks(Minneapolis) and Dubs in the Valley(Oshkosh).

With that said, I have many many plans to do with the scirocco....

Done:thumbup: 
Door Cards
Rear wiper delete
Front Plate Delete 
Fuel filter: 
Coolant jug
Oil dipstick tube: 
Oil cap: 
Antenna: 
Wiper blades: 
V-belts: 
Oil filter: 
Timing belt: 
Distributor cap & rotor: 
Keys: 
Lowering kit: 
Fabric/glue: 
Battery connectors: 

To do/buy
Wax/wash/buff!
Replacing all coolant lines 
battery 
Grille ?
Alignment 
Car repaint (Doing now)
Timing chain 
Oil pan 
Shift knob/ boot 
Seats redone (Just sent in tonight!) 
Stubby antenna 
Sound system-
Headunit - 
4-4x6speakers - 
Sub/box - 
Amp- 
Moldings/trim??
exhaust 
Header

And That should be it for now.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like that's going to be one heck of a nice Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

do want...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> Joe! When you coming out to Portland again? I need some help getting rid of all this beer!


Dude, I'd love to come out there again! It has been too long. However, we're (_finally, hopefully_) buying a house in a little less than three weeks, so this year is probably not in the cards.

But damn, I wish I could help with that :beer: problem you seem to be having.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

why does it always feel like home when you're under a Scirocco?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

there are some interesting items up in the world of ebay... 16v engine for 325? + shipping of course


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today, Becky and I turned the Quantum over to Cuppie and DerKatie!

First we drove to Glenside Pizza (my fffaaaavvvorrrite foooood in the wooooorld!) and had Cheesesteaks.

Transferring a title in Pennsylvania is kind of a pain, you need to sign it over in the presence of a Notary. Found a tags place in WAL-MART of all places that was open till 6 on a Saturday.

Now they are on the way back to Michigan! We had a great time!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> Transferring a title in Pennsylvania is kind of a pain


x2000000000000000000000 



good to hear it go to good folk. but wish i could have snagged it:banghead:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Hi Timob!! 

Yeah, title transfer in your state sucks. But, we got it done. 
And, yeah... That was one yummy cheese steak!  

We made it as far as Breezewood (oddly, the same place (just a different hotel) we slept on the way home, when I came out to buy Wilda. :screwy: 

It was good doing business with you, and GREAT to see you guys!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Hi Timob!!
> 
> Yeah, title transfer in your state sucks. But, we got it done.
> And, yeah... That was one yummy cheese steak!
> ...


WOOOHOOO February road trip!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
I'm headed home after breakfast, but the Golf isn't too exciting to drive other than the Sirius.....it was a good trip though.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: that is Awesome that the Quantum is staying the family Timbo

to cuppie please take care of this wagen 












.... maybe I can get another ride in this Sycro if I visit Michigan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today, Becky and I turned the Quantum over to Cuppie and *Das*Katie!


 FTFY. 


> First we drove to Glenside Pizza (my fffaaaavvvorrrite foooood in the wooooorld!) and had Cheesesteaks.


 And, DasKatie and I agree - they were AMAZING! So yummy....  



punchbug said:


> WOOOHOOO February road trip!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


 And, Cathy? Amazingly, the weather was almost pleasant! It was 55*F in Timobland on Saturday. It kinda-wanted to rain when we left. And, that was it. No snow. Woot! 



California 16v said:


> :thumbup: that is Awesome that the Quantum is staying the family Timbo
> 
> to cuppie please take care of this wagen
> 
> .... maybe I can get another ride in this Sycro if I visit Michigan


 Will do. I'll take it to work tomorrow, go thru the car, and figure out what needs sorted that isn't already known. 


One new issue popped up on the way home: speedo died on I-80, roughly south of Sandusky, OH.  It had been slightly jumpy (but, not that bad!) Then, boom! Dead. Nada. 
Katie led from that point on. :laugh:

The thing does drive nice, though (aside from its kinda-funky idle - will deal with that.) 
There is one thing that I'll miss about the 'scort, though - gas mileage. The QSW got *22*mpg on the trip home.  
But, I knew gonig in that they usually get 25 at best on the freeway, so... :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, Rule 1 observance!

Last time I did this drive, it was early May. It was pretty. This time of year, PA is, ah... brown.  










Yes, I took a pic of DasKatie taking a pic of the service plaza front! 










Need I say more? 










Tunnels! 
Unfortunately, no 'rocco (or anything else 16v powered) on this trip. As much as the 5cyl growls under power, the QSW was as uninspiring in these as Katie's G6 was....  









Now, because I fail sometimes (as does Katie), no pics of yummy cheesesteaks, nor the place from whence they came. :screwy: 

Obligatory Timob pic!










The four of us! 










Beckob kissing the QSW goodbye: 










First fuel stop.... 










All tucked in for the night. Best Western, Breezewood, PA. 
Decent beds there. Breakfast, well... Shoulda payed the extra $25 for the Holiday Inn Express. 










Sheetz!  And, with Sac's next door!  










I meant to take a pic when it hit 155,555. But, I failed. So, you get +10, instead! :laugh:
Note the non-working tach (prev. known issue):










*Full album*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

AWESOME Pictures!! I'm glad the trip home went well! (aside from an almost useless instrument cluster!)


----------



## fineartcar (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome x100,000,000 - I am always impressed by how you guys seem to be able to document things while driving at the same time!!!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah... 
The dead light for the speedo? MUCH less annoying after the speedo stopped working... :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nicely done Cuppie, and you know there is goona be something that goes poof! On the trip home, so better that than some other things I can think of!

I'm dumping pics from my cameras at the moment, and will post some after that...and this weather is crazy...looks like if I went further south (Kentucky) I would have had a worse time of it than driving home to Canada! and Lord help me, I just nicely got home from the trip and found out that it was my neighbour's birthday. Got home from THAT at about 2 am...suffice to say I will be giving my liver a bit of a holiday. Karl, he got out his pics from Alert and Thule, is the beer can still there?:snowcool:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Cathy!
And, of course there was always that possibility. I'm just glad that it wasn't something mission-critical. :laugh:

Hell, when I brought Wilda home 2 years ago, her alternator started to try eating itself! 
IIRC, I was right around the PA/OH border, when the alt's front bearing retainer broke. Lord, that made a helluva racket..... 
But, it took a couple of days before it even started to develop charging problems. So, we survived.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Sooo i went to a junkyard bout 2 hours from me cause he supposedly has lots of aircooled parts and he did, but i wasnt expecting to find four mk1 sciroccos :sly:
He has a 11/74 unmolested all og yellow scirocco. Only wants $250 for it. I may just have to sell the westy grill i jus got to buy it haha. Ill post some crappy pics later today


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

^In for pics^


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

i was too excited by it and never got a full pic of the car
















































in this one you can see it top right









other roccos in yard


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

totally digging the wheels on the one behind the green bay window bus


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

it had bmw wheels on it. Seems like a cup kit and a kamei lip too


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That '75 needs saved!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apropos to almost nothing whatsoever (its ME after all...) I submit the following "put a Smile on yer mug" photo of the day, brought to you by a long time Scirocco Lister via his FB page. 

Dat would a Mr. Dred Scott btw, the driver seems to be an acquaintance...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

BTW- This is on TV, right this second...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_in_rain_soliloquy 
In _Blade Runner_, the dying replicant Roy Batty introspectively makes the speech during a rain downpour, moments before his own death:

> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tanhauser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. [pause] Time to die.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Meltkamp said:


> Sooo i went to a junkyard bout 2 hours from me cause he supposedly has lots of aircooled parts and he did, but i wasnt expecting to find four mk1 sciroccos :sly:
> He has a 11/74 unmolested all og yellow scirocco. Only wants $250 for it. I may just have to sell the westy grill i jus got to buy it haha. Ill post some crappy pics later today


What a score. Get that 75 out of there and take all the chrome bumpers you can find with it. :thumbup:


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

ahh, i see you're in texas now, i was gonna ask where in the hell those were


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Dat would a Mr. Dred Scott btw, the driver seems to be an acquaintance...


I heard that he was your stunt double...or did I say too much? I have not seen Scotty in like forever!

and back to the topic at hand....the ONLY other Scirocco I am still jonesing for is an early yellow one. So I will have to just be content with licking cholland's once in a while , but somebody surely needs to take that abandoned one on as a project. Damn, once again, glad I live here...it would be way too tempting.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I heard that he was your stunt double...or did I say too much? I have not seen Scotty in like forever!



Heh. He and I seem to be brothers of two other Mothers but I'm obviously the Evil Twin version... 


btw- 1975, it was a vurry guuud yeeeeer..

http://pws.prserv.net/gforbess/scirocco/scirocco.htm









'tank you Mr. Forbes.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

i really wanna save it. I need to sell off some parts to get it and will have to be stored at a friends until I can get to working on it. 1 project at a time. Next time im up there ill pull all the chrome bumpers and early stuff i can get my hands on.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Meltkamp said:


> i really wanna save it. I need to sell off some parts to get it and will have to be stored at a friends until I can get to working on it. 1 project at a time. Next time im up there ill pull all the chrome bumpers and early stuff i can get my hands on.


@Meltkamp, PM sent.

Aside from that; it's foocking kold here (Thule), -30 F, and supposed to get colder as the week goes on. Roads are hard slick and dangerous, I usually manage one long drag on my smoke before I go back inside, and I wish there was a way to stash necessary body parts in a warmer environment (just in case). But I'm making good money.

Entrepreneurs take note.

[a foocking cold] :beer:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

pm sent back.

Eff being that cold


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> @Meltkamp, PM sent.
> 
> Aside from that; it's foocking kold here (Thule), -30 F, and supposed to get colder as the week goes on. Roads are hard slick and dangerous, I usually manage one long drag on my smoke before I go back inside, and I wish there was a way to stash necessary body parts in a warmer environment (just in case). But I'm making good money.
> 
> ...


So, would you be interested in helping restore a vintage aircraft by chance? I mean, since you have money and all.....:laugh:

Yeah, I will post pictures eventually, but the day was long and I need to have a nap before heading out to pick up my beautiful daughter Waterfall at 2 am from lovely Pearson. I :heart: driving to Toronto in the early morning in the freezing rain :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody recognize this backyard?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Who is that in Will's back yard?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody recognize this backyard?


:thumbup: 

We'll be there in about a month!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody recognize this backyard?


I don't, but it's pretty sweet!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


BRIAN!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> BRIAN!!!!!!!


More like BBRRRRRRRIIIII-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNN!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> More like BBRRRRRRRIIIII-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNN!


Okay then, THAT^! Works for me And apparently everyone else has a life all of a sudden...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug T said:


> Who is that in Will's back yard?


That is Kariya, our director of engineering from our Japanese factory. He is here for a couple weeks so I had him join us for tri-tip and fresh beer from Bootlegger's (micro brewery a couple blocks from here). Good times!

Chris, thanks for taking the time to come hang man, it was great meeting you in person. :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody recognize this backyard?


I was just three four months ago. Damn, has it already been that long?



veetarded said:


> That is Kariya, our director of engineering from our Japanese factory. He is here for a couple weeks so I had him join us for tri-tip and fresh beer from Bootlegger's (micro brewery a couple blocks from here). Good times!
> 
> Chris, thanks for taking the time to come hang man, it was great meeting you in person. :wave:


Ooooooooh, tri-tip. Everyone loves Will's meat. :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe, you see that bottle on the table? You need to take another trip.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

And another workday started at 330am. Go team!

How is everyone this morning? 

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> And another workday started at 330am. Go team!
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> :beer:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I am :banghead:
> Yeah, supposed to go work with the structures guy for a long day (like ten hours worth?) and get this plane moving along, but he has the flu. and of course I *could* have worked for some extra money, but I didn't take the call....maybe they will call back with something. Maybe the flu will lift by later in the day. Plans I tell you, they suck.:thumbdown:


This time of year is the suck. It's a bio-warfield out here on the ship. Long days do really suck, extra money is nice though. Good luck on getting your plans rolling (without catching sick!)
Not looking forward to my (work-related) plans for today. Replacing 1" steam pipe through a deck penetration in a corner with like 6" of room on 3 sides. So today can end right now. Please. I'm ready to go back to bed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> This time of year is the suck. It's a bio-warfield out here on the ship. Long days do really suck, extra money is nice though. Good luck on getting your plans rolling (without catching sick!)
> Not looking forward to my (work-related) plans for today. Replacing 1" steam pipe through a deck penetration in a corner with like 6" of room on 3 sides. So today can end right now. Please. I'm ready to go back to bed.


Yeah, this is the time of the year to get sick, but one byproduct of teaching since the 70's is my bulletproof immune system. My body has seen it all. I spent the last two days drilling out round headed rivets (after suitable training) and what remains is a mix of other types, so I will wait for professional input into how those get dealt with. Don't want to screw things up more than they are. But I really want to see what evil lurks under those skins. Just like taking fenders off a MkI, there is going to be something ugly up in there, and we have found a few things already. I may name this one "Crack Addict", and she is sure getting some quality bonding time. In this case, installation will not be reverse of removal since there will be a nice big fat fabrication step thrown in there. At least they are willing to teach me to do some of it along the way, and we are really in a pretty decent shop to do it. There is heat and lots of spots to stow parts as they come off. And metal brakes. 

That steam pipe sounds like a laugh riot.  Give 'er hell!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, this is the time of the year to get sick, but one byproduct of teaching since the 70's is my bulletproof immune system. My body has seen it all. I spent the last two days drilling out round headed rivets (after suitable training) and what remains is a mix of other types, so I will wait for professional input into how those get dealt with. Don't want to screw things up more than they are. But I really want to see what evil lurks under those skins. Just like taking fenders off a MkI, there is going to be something ugly up in there, and we have found a few things already. I may name this one "Crack Addict", and she is sure getting some quality bonding time. In this case, installation will not be reverse of removal since there will be a nice big fat fabrication step thrown in there. At least they are willing to teach me to do some of it along the way, and we are really in a pretty decent shop to do it. There is heat and lots of spots to stow parts as they come off. And metal brakes.
> 
> That steam pipe sounds like a laugh riot.  Give 'er hell!


Sounds like an exciting day! Heh, good luck and hopefully it won't give ya too much of a hassle getting everything repaired correctly.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Sounds like an exciting day! Heh, good luck and hopefully it won't give ya too much of a hassle getting everything repaired correctly.


As always, laying down under a vehicle is good. But this is into a very scary zone since it is all new and the monetary units have an extra zero typically. I keep getting bills for it, and there has to be enough paperwork to deforest half of Canada, so it must be getting nearer to flying. Right now it feels like a 1:1 scale model. Or at least thinking of it that way makes me less depressed somehow. You guys know the drill, so do I. Just like any Scirocco project which includes the word "extensive". :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Sometimes they sit on the ground...











But really they long for the sky...












(The TigerCat is my official 'Happy-Plane', feel better punchbuggy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks for the cheer TBerk. Okay, so here are the pictures from last weekend, finally, I hope. I tried to upload so many times and it failed...phoned Rogers and it seems a bit better. 

First, on the way out of town, I spotted this which might interest the beardy one!










Dayton always means lots of dog.....this one is stressed because Daun was out at the car. She's his dog for sure!










Or maybe she was worried he would drive her car....










We went to get some money from the bank..is this enough? :laugh:










I had to go check this out. :thumbup::beer: I mean, seriously, beer, caffiene and chocolate? Hellllllo! :laugh:










We needed to go look at Ercoupe parts, so we took this. She will now be referred to as "the car". Daun let me fly her some, and I showed off my very best "firm landings". 










We then flew back to Dayton / Moraine and I dug into this...










that's normal, right? No idea why it was malfunctioning, but since he had new parts we decided to put those in there anyway. 










We went straight to "the car" and flew to Wilmington, where we went out for dinner with his family, and I realized when I went to the ladie's room that I still had quite a bit of clutch on my face. I am one classy broad! Then we flew home. It was a gorgeous clear night.










The next day we hung out at the hangar and a crew went out in these to do some photos.










The subject:










I was not involved in that trip so we went to see these guys...yup, legit "Red Tails". :thumbup: 










There was a massive 50th party in the evening for three people you don't know, and the next day I was headed home after breakfast. The City Golf was fine, but this rattly beast would have made the drive better I'm pretty sure. It ran great, and is such a nice car. :heart:










And I should have known better than to leave my kid to his own devices. Look what he did when I was away!:what: I think he wants her to be a helicopter. :screwy:










There will be more progress shots when I get a chance. Looks like my next visit to the plane is Saturday, though little will get done...it is just a strategy meeting. Adding yet another mechanic to the team...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> We needed to go look at Ercoupe parts, so we took this. She will now be referred to as "the car". Daun let me fly her some, and I showed off my very best "firm landings".


Would you STOP being so hard on yourself? You did fine with it. The hardest part about learning to fly a new type is learning where the ground is.



punchbug said:


> The next day we hung out at the hangar and a crew went out in these to do some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the true mission was to retrieve Fireball from Eric's strip since it's pretty unusable for most of the spring / early summer due to poor drainage. My part of the mission was to drop Eric off, while Andy / Mike were to provide aerial cover and photography support. I think it was a success:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I guess I've got my answer to "Where are the Flying Cars?, we were supposed to have flying cars by now..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzm6pvHPSGo


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Would you STOP being so hard on yourself? You did fine with it. The hardest part about learning to fly a new type is learning where the ground is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the true mission was to retrieve Fireball from Eric's strip since it's pretty unusable for most of the spring / early summer due to poor drainage. My part of the mission was to drop Eric off, while Andy / Mike were to provide aerial cover and photography support. I think it was a success:


Well, I can fly better than that. Just sayin'. And about fetching WACOs, yeah, I knew that....and flying Fireball in February is certainly a rare sight. The photos turned out really well. I'll have to get the 'squatch to take pics of old 136 if she ever gets back into the skies. ANd did I post THIS carefully framed photo of Fireball? That would be NO...:banghead: So here it is ...










Oh, and in other news, for the first time in forever, my bug actually starts on half a turn or so of the key. I replaced the factory starter back in like 2000, and I now think that NEITHER of those starters was ever any good. Mind you, I don't have many starts on this one yet, but she sat for five days in the cold and fired up happily. THAT is NEW. :thumbup: She's still slow as a slug though.

And once again it was a late night last night :beer::beer:.....my firstborn turned 28. Holy crap I am old!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so my best buddy in all of everdom is currently with his wife on a plane to peru, where they will be living for the foreseeable future. kind of a bummer. added to the rainy day, and the fact that i missed the last phone call from his cellphone- which is no longer in service (could you imagine roaming from peru??!?!?) im a bit bummed out. 

though it could be waaaaaay worse. i still have a scirocco, and it was payday. so thats always nice. 

who's doing something cool this weekend?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> so my best buddy in all of everdom is currently with his wife on a plane to peru, where they will be living for the foreseeable future. kind of a bummer. added to the rainy day, and the fact that i missed the last phone call from his cellphone- which is no longer in service (could you imagine roaming from peru??!?!?) im a bit bummed out.
> 
> though it could be waaaaaay worse. i still have a scirocco, and it was payday. so thats always nice.
> 
> who's doing something cool this weekend?


Not me! And that is a bummer. Will he have Internet at some point at least?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

woody16v said:


> who's doing something cool this weekend?


Any sporting events going on in your area, those are always fun to go to.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Not me! And that is a bummer. Will he have Internet at some point at least?


he will have the internet, so its not like hes going totally off-grid. just kinda feel like a douche for missing his call. they'll be in or near a major metropolitan area and i am planning to go out there for a couple of weeks after "the world ends" 



0dd_j0b said:


> Any sporting events going on in your area, those are always fun to go to.


i hear they are, personally ill be working on my moms buick. just wanted to hear an interesting story.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> he will have the internet, so its not like hes going totally off-grid. just kinda feel like a douche for missing his call. they'll be in or near a major metropolitan area and i am planning to go out there for a couple of weeks after "the world ends"
> 
> 
> 
> i hear they are, personally ill be working on my moms buick. just wanted to hear an interesting story.


Well, I AM going over to meet with another structures guy who will be taking over the ressurection of 136. Exciting for me (or nerve wracking?), but not for anyone else. And my son is home this weekend, so who knows what projects will get initiated. So that's more fun than a Buick. Is it beige?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I AM going over to meet with another structures guy who will be taking over the ressurection of 136. Exciting for me (or nerve wracking?), but not for anyone else.


Well, almost nobody else.



punchbug said:


> And my son is home this weekend, so who knows what projects will get initiated. So that's more fun than a Buick. Is it beige?


Initiated? Maybe he'll finish one or two? Or will it just be a beer fest?

Just say "no" to Buick Cathy. I'm worried about you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Well, almost nobody else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woody16V was dating a Buick this weekend, not me. Buicks have one purpose, and one purpose alone. They excel at harvesting venison! And have enough hood to haul Bambi home too :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> woody16V was dating a Buick this weekend, not me. Buicks have one purpose, and one purpose alone. They excel at harvesting venison! And have enough hood to haul Bambi home too :laugh:


Mmmmm, venison! 

I'm scheming (notice, no "P" word) to buy a new set of wheels for the Scirocco today. Oh, and the appraisal came back above what we needed, so I guess that means we really are buying a house. So, I'm glad to be slipping in the wheel purchase before all hell breaks loose. After all, I've never owned a pre-war before. And it's pre-WWI!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Mmmmm, venison!
> 
> I'm scheming (notice, no "P" word) to buy a new set of wheels for the Scirocco today. Oh, and the appraisal came back above what we needed, so I guess that means we really are buying a house. So, I'm glad to be slipping in the wheel purchase before all hell breaks loose. After all, I've never owned a pre-war before. And it's pre-WWI!


Congrats Joe. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, and the appraisal came back above what we needed, so I guess that means we really are buying a house. So, I'm glad to be slipping in the wheel purchase before all hell breaks loose. After all, I've never owned a pre-war before. And it's pre-WWI!


Congrats on that pending purchase Joe - it's a big one but you'll be happy with a decent vintage - trust me when I say they don't make 'em like they used to. I grew up in a vintage stone farm house whose foundation was laid the last year of the American civil war. Now we live in one that was built before the end of the (second) Boer war, and built with lumber & timber cut from the trees that were cleared from the land, and bricks fired 10 miles down the river.

Scirocco content? Carrots served as a tool shelf for a Mk4 oil change this morning (not mine.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Mmmmm, venison!
> 
> I'm scheming (notice, no "P" word) to buy a new set of wheels for the Scirocco today. Oh, and the appraisal came back above what we needed, so I guess that means we really are buying a house. So, I'm glad to be slipping in the wheel purchase before all hell breaks loose. After all, I've never owned a pre-war before. And it's pre-WWI!


Check the spars and you're good to go. And how exciting for you Joe! We will expect pictures of course.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

type53b_gtd said:


> Congrats on that pending purchase Joe - it's a big one but you'll be happy with a decent vintage - trust me when I say they don't make 'em like they used to. I grew up in a vintage stone farm house whose foundation was laid the last year of the American civil war. Now we live in one that was built before the end of the (second) Boer war, and built with lumber & timber cut from the trees that were cleared from the land, and bricks fired 10 miles down the river.
> 
> Scirocco content? Carrots served as a tool shelf for a Mk4 oil change this morning (not mine.)





punchbug said:


> Check the spars and you're good to go. And how exciting for you Joe! We will expect pictures of course.


Thanks, guys and gals!

More pictures to come of the house later.

For now here are the pictures of the vintage Fondmetals I located.










Yeah they're filthy and need to be refinished, but the price was right. 

Now just imagine them with polished lips and centers repainted _GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLDDJ_!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Those wheels are hot Joe.

And congrats in the house.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, guys and gals!
> 
> 
> Now just imagine them with polished lips and centers repainted _GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLDDJ_!


Oh I was so already there when I laid eyes on them Joe. That will be gorgeous!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

What's the size and offset on those Joe?

...and 'grats on the house man. :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Well, I AM going over to meet with another structures guy who will be taking over the ressurection of 136. Exciting for me (or nerve wracking?), but not for anyone else. And my son is home this weekend, so who knows what projects will get initiated. So that's more fun than a Buick. Is it beige?


well, it is not beige. its red, but it is still not all that fun. surgery went rather well though, new intake gaskets, thermostat, serp belt, etc. and cleaned about 10lbs of caked on crap out of the intake. now she just needs a MAF sensor that knows wtf is up and she'll run like a dreamcicle...for a buick



punchbug said:


> woody16V was dating a Buick this weekend, not me. Buicks have one purpose, and one purpose alone. They excel at harvesting venison! And have enough hood to haul Bambi home too :laugh:


i would imagine them being pretty well qualified game harvesters. this particular one is newer and therefore has far more plastic in the front end than is recommended for harvesters (no one wants a steak with plastic shards in it)



scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, guys and gals!
> 
> Now just imagine them with polished lips and centers repainted _GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLDDJ_!


puuuurdy wheeeeeeels... mmmmmmmmmmmmm
can already see them in the aforementioned color scheme


...speaking of scheming...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQl4QGMXg7Y


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> What's the size and offset on those Joe?
> 
> ...and 'grats on the house man. :beer:


Nothing crazy at all, 14x6 ET +33. Very similar to the Enkeis which are 14x6 ET +25 (and which are still in my basement ). 

There's quite a bit of undulating concavity and convexity to the mesh. But it allows for some dish to the wheel even at only 6-inches wide.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Oh, and on another note, I briefly looked at this.

Would anyone be sad if I traded the TDI Sportwagen in for this?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Don't do it! Not when mk7s are just around the corner!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats on the house Joe!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

okay, way off topic, but it must be said once again...


God Bless the brewers of Quebec!!!!:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Don't do it! Not when mk7s are just around the corner!!


Pishaw, Mk7s!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't do it, Joe!

By getting one without coilpacks, you've literally halved the number of continually broken things to contend with.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punchbug said:


> okay, way off topic, but it must be said once again...
> 
> 
> God Bless the brewers of Quebec!!!!:beer:


how is beer ever off topic?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

twardnw said:


> how is beer ever off topic?


Obviously off topic means on topic in this forum! . And I stand by my previous comment, damn this is good beer!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

hai guise


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Don't do it, Joe!
> 
> By getting one without coilpacks, you've literally halved the number of continually broken things to contend with.


x1jillion!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Don't do it, Joe!
> 
> By getting one without coilpacks, you've literally halved the number of continually broken things to contend with.



I say do it! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

punchbug said:


> okay, way off topic, but it must be said once again...
> 
> 
> God Bless the brewers of Quebec!!!!:beer:


:laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> hai guise


HI!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I say do it! :thumbup::beer:


Other than 4WD and 260 HP stock, what is really tempting me is the fact that it is a very early build with weird options. Officially, you can get a Golf R in three configurations:

2-door
2-door with sunroof and nav
4-door with sunroof and nav

This one is a 4-door without sunroof and nav, which is exactly how I would spec one. 

Chris, you do make a good point about the coil packs.

Anyone interested in a gently used 2010 Sportwagen TDI?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Other than 4WD and 260 HP stock, what is really tempting me is the fact that it is a very early build with weird options. Officially, you can get a Golf R in three configurations:
> 
> 2-door
> 2-door with sunroof and nav
> ...


 Hey joe, how are you guys sleeping with that house getting so close to being reality?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll have you know that I have 98k on the GTI with no engine, electrical or coil pack problems.

Edited for ownage:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

very lucky man...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, and on another note, I briefly looked at this.
> 
> Would anyone be sad if I traded the TDI Sportwagen in for this?


I thought about that this morning, since we found ourselves near the local VW dealer. I guess I didn't realize they were $36K! While it is a very nice and I'm sure fast and well handling car, there is no way I am spending that much for a Golf.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

+1. I'd hold off, Joe. I know a guy who just bought one. With tax, title fees, etc and a couple extras it came out just a hair under $40,000. If I were to spend $40,000, it definitely wouldn't be spent on a Golf. So many more options out there. Plus with all the issues I've heard of with the FSI engine, it sounds like it may spend more time in the dealer than out.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a pair of euro lights and turns for sale or trade. message me and ill text u pictures


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Joe!!
Congrats on the house. I hope you and Erin have good fortune with it. It's been 5 mo since we closed. Jen and I are right at home... *sigh* nothin like it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

As to a Golf R? I'd rather have my Explorer...... 

....well no.... actually not


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> +1. I'd hold off, Joe. I know a guy who just bought one. With tax, title fees, etc and a couple extras it came out just a hair under $40,000. If I were to spend $40,000, it definitely wouldn't be spent on a Golf. So many more options out there. Plus with all the issues I've heard of with the FSI engine, it sounds like it may spend more time in the dealer than out.


This is where I would challenge you. Find me a 5-door hatch/wagon with 4WD and a 6MT for under $40k. Seriously, if you can find that, I'll buy it.

Otherwise, I'm still thinking. Part of me thinks it is silly, but part of me wants to splurge since I worked so hard this year.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> but part of me wants to splurge since I worked so hard this year.



And in the end, it is your money and if you've worked so hard, you owe it to yourself to get what you want. I don't know what these FSI issues are, but I'll say it again, 98k on mine with no problems. Probably just jinxed myself there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> This is where I would challenge you. Find me a 5-door hatch/wagon with 4WD and a 6MT for under $40k. Seriously, if you can find that, I'll buy it.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm still thinking. Part of me thinks it is silly, but part of me wants to splurge since I worked so hard this year.


well, I can't afford $40K for any car, so like the Corrado and the Scirocco before that, I will stick with my economical daily diesel. I doubt we can get the R here anyway. 

In other news, I spent the day outside in a sweatshirt moving mulch. Including a very small, very surprised garter snake. He was cold and really stiff, so I found an undisturbed area of the mulch pile to bury him back in till it is really spring. IT IS FEBRUARY!???!!! :screwy:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

punchbug said:


> IT IS FEBRUARY!???!!! :screwy:


I'm wondering the same thing myself. It's like 60 or so here in KS today, and was warmer yesterday, i think.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And in the end, it is your money and if you've worked so hard, you owe it to yourself to get what you want. I don't know what these FSI issues are, but I'll say it again, 98k on mine with no problems. Probably just jinxed myself there.


Probably. :laugh:

And they only used the FSI (belt-driven) engine in 2006 and 07 GTIs, 08 and later have the TSI (chain-driven), which is supposedly much better.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Probably. :laugh:
> 
> And they only used the FSI (belt-driven) engine in 2006 and 07 GTIs, 08 and later have the TSI (chain-driven), which is supposedly much better.


Ahh, wrong Chris. I believe they changed it in the actual calendar year of '08, possibly late '07. Mine is an '08 built 10/07 and I picked it up 12/5/07. I remember reading like a month or so later about this "TSI" engine and thinking "WTF, there's already a better engine right after I got mine?"
Mine is definitely belt driven and I am about 12k away from having to do that. So looking forward to it.... I hope I have the garage with lift built by then, but 12k is barely over 6 months from now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TSFI 

ftw.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Bee said:


> TSFI
> 
> ftw.


x2.537



who knows anything about cars in peru? like the vw amazon?

apparently they have more jetta coupes than we do
http://neoauto.pe/autos-usados/volkswagen-jetta-1987-plata-delantera-gasolina-mecanica-p885z they are expensive there


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> This is where I would challenge you. Find me a 5-door hatch/wagon with 4WD and a 6MT for under $40k. Seriously, if you can find that, I'll buy it.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm still thinking. Part of me thinks it is silly, but part of me wants to splurge since I worked so hard this year.


Not VAG, but personally I'd seek out a late E90 model (2010-2011) BMW 328xi Sportwagon with the 6 speed manual and M-sport package. Perhaps get an ESS tune, Dinan exhaust and still have monies left over. 

With depreciation you could pick one up with fairly low mileage in the mid to upper 20's. 

http://autos.yahoo.com/bmw/3-series-sports-wagon/2010/328xi/












That's just me, though. It's your monies, do what you think will make you happy. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

if you can hold out for a little bit you should be able to find one with less than 5k miles for a good bit less than new. either off lease, repo, or some other factor seems to lead people to trade out of perfectly good cars in an unreasonable timeframe... 


but if you get one new you can order it how you want... if i had the money, id at least consider it. it does look/sound pretty sweet


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apropos of nothing at all, I am currently craving *Chocolate Covered Graham Cracker* cookies...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Comedy option: 4WD, 6MT, 5 door hatch. under 20K!! 

Most people don't know it exists!

Get it with nav, they throw a tom-tom in the center console!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Apropos of nothing at all, I am currently craving *Chocolate Covered Graham Cracker* cookies...


You are an evil man because NOW I AM CRAVING chocolate ANYTHING as well. just did a fail-brew of coffee, which only happens when I am multitasking/ distracted and it means I have no coffee because it ran all over the floor. ....grrrrr.....a
:facepalm::banghead::thumbdown:

Don't mess with the morning brew, it is critical! Okay, gotta see just where on the Rez I am working today....Nd see if I can salvage the coffee situation. The family balance relies on it!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nataku said:


> Not VAG, but personally I'd seek out a late E90 model (2010-2011) BMW 328xi Sportwagon with the 6 speed manual and M-sport package. Perhaps get an ESS tune, Dinan exhaust and still have monies left over. . :thumbup:


I have a F.O. for a 6MT SW in the pipeline headed to the dealer now....odd you should target the same car. There was not ONE on the east coast to swap in. E90 SW are as rare as hens teeth. She opted for the roof rail delete.

Feels good to dream....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Comedy option: 4WD, 6MT, 5 door hatch. under 20K!!
> 
> Most people don't know it exists!
> 
> Get it with nav, they throw a tom-tom in the center console!


Nice choice Tim... When people drive it, they wish it didn't exist! :thumbdown:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> I have a F.O. for a 6MT SW in the pipeline headed to the dealer now....odd you should target the same car. There was not ONE on the east coast to swap in. E90 SW are as rare as hens teeth. She opted for the roof rail delete.
> 
> Feels good to dream....












I know they're definitely not common as I looked for awhile when I debated getting one like I had described. Roof rail delete would look amazing. I did locate two and was tossing around the thought of flying out and driving back. In the end I decided I'm going to enjoy not having a car payment for a little longer.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yays! I sold Sh!tbox (my Escort wagon) today!  
Was it reliable? Yes. Good gas mileage? Yep. Cheap to fix? Check.
But, it was ass-ugly, and completely lacked soul. Completely uninspiring to drive. 

I won't miss it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

okay, off topic from here:
1. We are empty nesters for a week. Hope the Dominican Republic has enough rum for my kid. he's away on a "destination honeymoon", not his tho....
2. At the school I worked at today (which was a really sweet gig...) when I walked in, they told me it was too bad I came this week and missed the drive by last week. Like, :what:
3. Mechanical question of the day, part (a) Engine in question? 18 hp 2 cylinder, revs to maybe 1000 rpm....problem? crankshaft broken in half, sheared rod....piston went astray and destroyed the cylinder....there is some serious talent in this household:thumbup:. The machine shop was told to talk to me rather than trying to explain to the owner of said engine.....not thinking this is economically rebuild able, are you?:facepalm:
4. Mechanical question of the day, part (b) - If or when your spouse says "turn that off before you blow it up, there is something really wrong with it", why not just turn it off, okay?
5. Mechaniclal question of the day, part (c) How do you spell 710 stick again??????..cause someone in this house really has no clue about those. :banghead::banghead::facepalm:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

fyi... 

if you feel the need to use rock auto at all. copy 84957915835829 into the "how you found out about us" line... 

"The discount takes 5% off our already-low prices. There's no limit on order size or the number of orders. Use the code for your next order, and share the code with friends, neighbors, relatives, the guy at the corner garage--anyone you know who works on cars or trucks.

This discount code expires on April 22, 2012; so don't wait!"

they do have good prices for all your "kia" needs... and they seem to have a pretty huge variety of parts that others cant seem to find (for festiva's at least... your results may vary)


... (additional unnecessary ellipses)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(The follow image shamelessly hijacked from a previous reply...)












> Apropos of nothing at all, I am currently craving *Chocolate Covered Graham Cracker* cookies...


Now its salty Roasted Chicken, or damn near anything burnt out over an open fire... (It's extremely unlikely I'm preggers, I dont have the plumbing for internal procreation...)

Damn 'Juno' re-run on TV last night... "preggers..." 

Sorry Cathy, I understand the juices of a well roasted bean can be crucial; i used to be very picky about Tanzanian Peaberry & Mocha w/o the Java beans blended in... sorry about that.












> ... (additional unnecessary ellipses)


Love em!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, watching roundy round racing (which I never do) and they have a jet fuel fire. :screwy:
WTF?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Nice, Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

loooooooove me some old mopars... REAL mopars...












...and repetitive punctuation (there's no character for 'pause for effect')


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


ah I love spring when all the good noises come out of their garages....:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

woody16v said:


> loooooooove me some old mopars... REAL mopars...


Agreed. My little brother had a '68 Road Runner with a 440 and Hooker headers that sounded luverly. 

Miss that car. School bus yellow, too. Gotta find a picture...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, headed out to use a die grinder on old 136. may as well wreck some ****.....


okay, ownage pic when I get home....

Still not here......:facepalm:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Somebody traded that sweet Road Runner in on a new Charger R/T. :screwy:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Somebody traded that sweet Road Runner in on a new Charger R/T. :screwy:


So it was inherited and it was "just an old car, I want something new". Who was it, I want to slap them upside the headf with a clue-by-four.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Somebody traded that sweet Road Runner in on a new Charger R/T. :screwy:



Whaaaat?! :what: :banghead:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> School bus yellow, too. Gotta find a picture...


Yellow cars suck.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> ah I love spring when all the good noises come out of their garages....:laugh:



The guy I rent from has a grown kid who has installed a Supercharger on a 5.0 'stang. It aint a Scirocco but it sure do sound purrrty.




cholland_ said:


> Yellow cars suck.


Where is the _Mad Bastard _when you need him?




punchbug said:


> ...might as well wreck some ****.....
> 
> *okay, ownage pic when I get home....*



Look what comes up when you Google '*426*'.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Somebody traded that sweet Road Runner in on a new Charger R/T. :screwy:


:what: They could've at least gone for the Challenger.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

They could have gone for this as well…


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow! What is that?! I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Somebody traded that sweet Road Runner in on a new Charger R/T. :screwy:



that is officially the stupidest idea of the year... f'n kids these days. 





so, what do they want for it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> The guy I rent from has a grown kid who has installed a Supercharger on a 5.0 'stang. It aint a Scirocco but it sure do sound purrrty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Stangs generally sound great. I wish hubby would charge his, but that would involve checking oil and difficult things like that. 

2. The Mad Bastard need to just stay away from Chris' yellow car. And then Chris needs to give it to me :laugh:

3. I get either ble question mark (mac) or red X (XP) ...but eh link looks to be muscle. And agredd, whoever traded that car does not deserve it. So just as well it got traded. :thumbup:

In other old car news, I saw a 46 Hudson out for fresh air yesterday...that would look sweet with 136 :thumbup:

And in yet more news, we are getting mixed precip here, including engine blocks dropping on Hwy 407!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> Wow! What is that?! I like it. :thumbup:


Go here and ye shall be rewarded:

http://www.aev-conversions.com/

Truck bed add-ons (can anyone say SCRAMBLER!), Hemi conversions, suspension upgrades. Oh my!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Monday's Jumble, they forgot to scramble a word


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Go here and ye shall be rewarded:
> 
> http://www.aev-conversions.com/
> 
> Truck bed add-ons (can anyone say SCRAMBLER!), Hemi conversions, suspension upgrades. Oh my!


That AEV Brute is actually a whole different animal. The one we have at work is a Mopar accessory kit called the JK-8. It converts a regular Wrangler Unlimited (4-door) into a tiny pickup. The thing is, the kit costs $8000 and the installation takes 40+ hours of labor, and paintwork which costs another $5000+. Of course, it's also been lifted and whatnot, so it's now a $50k Wrangler. It still has the regular Wrangler drivetrain (3.6 V6).


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

I have mad love for the volkswagen community, I have a best bud in the mk4 lounge, also an uncle there too. All I hear is them complaining about douche bags smarting off to them in there. I can honestly say I'm proud to be a part of the scirocco mk1 family because I haven't witnessed any haters in this group. :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

explicitrock said:


> I have mad love for the volkswagen community, I have a best bud in the mk4 lounge, also an uncle there too. All I hear is them complaining about douche bags smarting off to them in there. I can honestly say I'm proud to be a part of the scirocco mk1 family because I haven't witnessed any haters in this group. :heart:


lol, you need to ask us about the MkIV forum then! Nah, the difference with this group is Cincy and other GTGs ...a lot of us know each other in real life....so it is harder to be mean. it is like a big family, and lt's face it, we can't run to mommy or the dealer to fix our cars. Neither is much help, so we rely on each other. the fact that we are insanely fanatical about keeping any Scirocco alive is also another thing that ties us together. Doesn't matter what it looks lke, it still thinks it is a sports car inside, so we love them all.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That AEV Brute is actually a whole different animal. The one we have at work is a Mopar accessory kit called the JK-8. It converts a regular Wrangler Unlimited (4-door) into a tiny pickup. The thing is, the kit costs $8000 and the installation takes 40+ hours of labor, and paintwork which costs another $5000+. Of course, it's also been lifted and whatnot, so it's now a $50k Wrangler. It still has the regular Wrangler drivetrain (3.6 V6).


No crap, I didn't know about the JK-8. They should've called it the SCRAMBLER!










If I had the money, I would go with a AEV Brute body conversion with this engine conversion:

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/tdijeep.htm

TDI POWAH!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> No crap, I didn't know about the JK-8. They should've called it the SCRAMBLER!


Well, the Scrambler was the CJ-8, so the name JK-8 is a bit of an homage as it is.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

There was one of the previous generation (TJ Wrangler-based) AEV Brutes at Cincy parked on the Kia side last year. Hemi powered awesomeness.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Yellow cars suck.



Nope.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OSLer said:


> Nope.


If that was in my garage it would look like topless Easter! :laugh:

Not sure what my day holds...likely more rivets and an eye test. It would be even cooler if it was in the opposite order, but you can't have everything......


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

This girl just got a new tool 
ARC/TIG welder! 240v. All I need now is an argon tank & Regulator and bandaids for the blisters I'll most likely get practicing 

One of the welders at work has been teaching me. I can create a good puddle, but (due to too much coffee) shake a bit feeding the filler rod


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> This girl just got a new tool
> ARC/TIG welder! 240v. All I need now is an argon tank & Regulator and bandaids for the blisters I'll most likely get practicing
> 
> One of the welders at work has been teaching me. I can create a good puddle, but (due to too much coffee) shake a bit feeding the filler rod



Awesome toy Julie! But you know the rules. Pics...of the welder would be adequate, but of the blisters and band aids, of course, would be preferred. 
In the absence of mechanical carnage, the old fashioned blood sacrifices will do!

I spent another four and a half hours straight with my bestest friends, the number 30 and 40 drill bits. 










I look at airplanes now and just see lines of rivets. Seriously. (where's the sigh emoticon?)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I will as soon as I can get this dang router replaced. I cant host them right now.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Dats OK, here is some non-riveted, non-blistered-fingers fun to mix it up a bit...

http://makeprojects.com/Project/See-Thru-Potato-Cannon/5/1 











Brought to you by MAKE Magazine:
http://makezine.com/magazine/ 










(Not shilling, just lots of fun stuff...)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocco_julie said:


> This girl just got a new tool
> ARC/TIG welder! 240v. All I need now is an argon tank & Regulator and bandaids for the blisters I'll most likely get practicing
> 
> One of the welders at work has been teaching me. I can create a good puddle, but (due to too much coffee) shake a bit feeding the filler rod


Julie, you could invest in one of these inventions. Surely you must've seen them at some point in life.... :laugh:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes John...
And I'm looking at a cute leather apron and bra from Fredricks as well :")


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Julie, you could invest in one of these inventions. Surely you must've seen them at some point in life.... :laugh:


"Invest" 's rosy ass.

Do it the American way, like a real capitalist:


1] Buy cheap meat cleaver, let's say Harbor Freight or such.

2] Find somebody with slightly bigger hands than you.

32] Wait for an opportune moment (such as just putting cash into wallet after a withdrawal at he ATM), then kill him/ her; aim for groin with entry point top of skull, focus on CLEAVER!!! (that's why they call it that).

4] Grab wallet & cash, might be some plastic there too if you're quick.

5] Chop off hands above wrists; save skin below and tan, scraps to the puppies.

6] Custom gloves, and at a profit!

:laugh:


If anyone thinks my sense of humor is somewhat lacking in empathy... sorry, empathy froze up about 20 degrees warmer than it is now.

Bloody hell this place gets its Cold on when it does [Thule, Greenland].


ice K :beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Rocco_julie said:


> And I'm looking at a cute leather apron and bra from Fredricks as well :")


Ummmm....if you're getting them from Fredrick's they weren't meant for welding,


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ohhh. But they are cute!

I called in an order for the tank and a regulator with flow meter so I can start playing.
Thatnk g*d it has the schematic. The power control is a 5k 3w variable resistor, so all I need is a foot pedal with the same rating.
never used it and I am modding it already


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Ummmm....if you're getting them from Fredrick's they weren't meant for welding,


Pfft, shows what guys know. He OBVIOUSLY never had a burning bra or he would "get it". 

And maybe a fur coat would be the way to go. 










Face it, this thread needed moar cats!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Pfft, shows what guys know. He OBVIOUSLY never had a burning bra or he would "get it".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I haven't had a burning bra, but I have had burning chest hairs, and my GF has a leather bra from Fredrick's, actually "had", it lasted about 3 hrs at the club, I can't imagine that the apron would last much longer.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Installed crunchbang linux on the laptop I am currently using. Working out very well so far. We will see.

edit: OWN!










Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Awww! That's the wallpaper on my phone!  
Good times....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> No, I haven't had a burning bra, but I have had burning chest hairs, and my GF has a leather bra from Fredrick's, actually "had", it lasted about 3 hrs at the club, I can't imagine that the apron would last much longer.


Must ask as a point of clarification....was the burning chest hair connected in any way to the bra failure? Just asking. :what:

in other news, old 136 opened up nicely today 

As seen from below looking towards the back:










and seen from above, Newfie content under the seat pan (yeah, it's got a bench seat and boot hooks to hold the cushions on....)










and she revealed no significant corrosion...just one rib we already knew about. This is good news. There was an interesting selection of crud in there, 










and a weird looking bug. He's likely an illegal, so I bagged him. Don't need Ag Canada on my ass!

The boss' toy at my son's workplace...he was doing his best to mimic an earthquake with low passes....










I think he should give it to me...it matches my favorite car. 

Too bad my road is such a mud hole...it's almost good enough weather to drive something more on topic....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Pretty sure I took this one in New Mexico, near White Sands.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Pretty sure I took this one in New Mexico, near White Sands.


That is very cool, Timbo! Everyone okay in all this wind?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ice Karl,

When harvesting raw material for tanned, cured leather goods, it's important to remember these translated words of wisdom from Musashi Miyamoto:

*Book of Five Rings*



> Holding the Long Sword
> 14
> Grip the long sword with a rather floating feeling in your thumb and
> forefinger, with the middle finger neither tight nor slack, and with the
> ...


And lastly, w/ Zombies you need to deactivate the brain, seperation is a good way.












Gratuitous Heat-source, no extra charge...

(I tried to keep a straight face but it was going to come across as :what:, when really this is all ...)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Ice Karl,
> 
> When harvesting raw material for tanned, cured leather goods, it's important to remember these translated words of wisdom from Musashi Miyamoto:
> 
> ...


If you haven't already, you must read "The 47th Samurai" by Stephen Hunter.

:beer: atcha Tosh


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I filled up my fuel tank today.

I realized that it's the first time I have filled it up in 2012. :sly: Gas prices sure did go up. The time before that was in November. I've been driving the car nearly every day, just not very far at all!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> If you haven't already, you must read "The 47th Samurai" by Stephen Hunter.
> 
> :beer: atcha Tosh



'A Bob Lee Swagger Novel', mmmm, OK, I'll give it a chance. 

Fact is I've only seen the one movie so far; I'm more up on Clancy, Dale Brown, etc. 

(Not to mention Science Fiction, but sadly yet to see a Scirocco as a pivotal part of a story line...) 

Just to mention, for the casual lurker, the ref to the number '47' is obviously a homage to 'the 47 Ronin'; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/47_Ronin 


> The revenge of the *Forty-seven Ronin* (四十七士 _Shi-jū-shichi-shi_[SUP]?[/SUP]), also known as the *Forty-seven Samurai*, the *Akō vendetta*, or the *Genroku Akō incident* (元禄赤穂事件 _Genroku akō jiken_[SUP]?[/SUP]) took place in Japan at the start of the 18th century. One noted Japanese scholar described the tale as the country's "national legend."[SUP][1][/SUP] It recounts the most famous case involving the samurai code of honor, _bushidō._
> The story tells of a group of samurai who were left leaderless (becoming _ronin_) after their daimyo (feudal lord) Asano Naganori was forced to commit _seppuku_ (ritual suicide) for assaulting a court official named Kira Yoshinaka, whose title was _Kōzuke no suke_. The _ronin_ avenged their master's honor after patiently waiting and planning for two years to kill Kira.


There are a number of decent films based on the story, _Chushingura _being the most famous. (Despite some folks aversion to subtitles, I recommend seeing it...)

Funny thought; I see more VW Karmann Ghias in film than their replacement Siroccos...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> I filled up my fuel tank today.
> 
> I realized that it's the first time I have filled it up in 2012. :sly: Gas prices sure did go up. The time before that was in November. I've been driving the car nearly every day, just not very far at all!



T-man, Curios as to what kind of mileage you get these days, on the average.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TBerk said:


> T-man, Curios as to what kind of mileage you get these days, on the average.


19.098 mpg for this tank. 

My commute is exactly one mile, the road is 25mph. There are three traffic lights. They are all usually red. The car runs rich during warm-up. It NEVER warms up. It takes 3-4 minutes on average.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> 'A Bob Lee Swagger Novel', mmmm, OK, I'll give it a chance.
> 
> Fact is I've only seen the one movie so far; I'm more up on Clancy, Dale Brown, etc.


The only movie I know of is _Shooter_, which pretty much reeked; although the book it was "based" on _Point of Impact_ was *very* good. There's also a movie titled _Point of Impact_ but it has nothing to do with the book.

I like the whole Bob Lee Swagger series; a great character and some inventive and interesting plots.

:thumbup:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> 19.098 mpg for this tank.
> 
> My commute is exactly one mile, the road is 25mph. There are three traffic lights. They are all usually red. The car runs rich during warm-up. It NEVER warms up. It takes 3-4 minutes on average.


Timbo.

One word:

WALK.

Your legs, heart and Scirocco will ALL thank you.

At least you're not driving some honking huge SUV or something...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

type53b_gtd said:


> Timbo.
> 
> One word:
> 
> ...


Aw come on now! I can't work at an AUTOparts store and not drive a car!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to walk to work, 2 mile walk from the barracks to the ship. took 45 minutes. Finally got the Scirocco, my left leg gets the same workout. still takes me 45 minutes to get to work. damn traffic.  

Living in barracks is the suck, my Scirocco needs some (garage) loving, but none available. 

Anyone do anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eh, not here.
Yesterday, work.
Fiancee made me meatloaf (yummy!) 
Went to Mass this morning (as usual.) 
Surf interwebs a bit today. Go thru 'things broken' lists on cars. 
Laundry.
Thought about replacing the QSW's speedo cable; decided to wait for cluster bulbs to arrive.
Nap.
Mostly-pack bags for training trip tomorrow.

That's about it. Zero excitement. :|


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

WONDERFUL way to end a terrible weekend. I decided to go for a drive this evening in the rocco'. I was bored, and I miss driving after a 2 year hiatus of driving. No harm done right? I head off, hit gaslamp district down here in San Diego, tool around, hit the highway, just enjoying driving for driving. I take an exit to turn around and explore elsewhere, I'm making a turn onto a street and next thing I hear, *SNAP*. Welp...there goes my clutch cable...:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Scirocco now sits lonely behind a parked RV on the outskirts of San Diego by the Airport.

Anyone in the San Diego area have a spare clutch cable until I get a new one in?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That sucks.  

I miss driving mine. Soon the roads will be cleaned of the tons and tons of salt that have been dumped on them, and I can drive her again....


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

cuppie said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I miss driving mine. Soon the roads will be cleaned of the tons and tons of salt that have been dumped on them, and I can drive her again....


Yeah, if this was my first Scirocco, It would be getting towed to the dumps right now, this one is not wanting to be tamed, keeps breaking. Being the third one I have owned, I know the patience needed for these cars to get them just right.

Just wish I had a garage and my tools with me. Everything is back home in CO, while I'm stuck out here in San Diego.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

IspilltMilkontheKeyboardImTypingvIathemouseYouDontNeedAClutchCabletoGetYourCarHome


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

TBerk said:


> IspilltMilkontheKeyboardImTypingvIathemouseYouDontNeedAClutchCabletoGetYourCarHome


Please explain?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, I had a temporary keyboard malfunction, but:

If you place the manual shift in Neutral and warm up the motor 1st you can then turn off the engine, place the car in 1st gear and start the engine. Your car, being in gear, will immediately start moving forward. I repeat: Your car Will Start Moving Forward.

Insert Disclaimer here as this is not a wise thing to propose someone else do...

It's sometimes called 'crashboxing' as you can slip out of 1st and into 2nd gear, and so on if the speed and RPMs are right. 

This is a maneuver to be used only in dire circumstances and I'd rather I hadn't mentioned it, Clutch Cables are cheap, get a new one. I've installed them in 15 mins or less...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> IspilltMilkontheKeyboardImTypingvIathemouseYouDontNeedAClutchCabletoGetYourCarHome


Yup. Done that.
(Hard to read at 6am and only one cup of coffee)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


Hi Brian! You coming to Cincy this year?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> I used to walk to work, 2 mile walk from the barracks to the ship. took 45 minutes. Finally got the Scirocco, my left leg gets the same workout. still takes me 45 minutes to get to work. damn traffic.
> 
> Living in barracks is the suck, my Scirocco needs some (garage) loving, but none available.
> 
> Anyone do anything exciting this weekend?



Well, I did go for a WALK! (which some would call a hike, though it was just through the woods, not mountains like some folks, ahem, clears throat....) ANyway, my walk is sometimes a saw-off in the weight deparment since I go to my Mom's and she tries to feed me non stop...

and then there was the usual hangar activity Saturday, which was woodworking this time around, in prep for the big lift, which will be super scary. And I had a weird dream last night, does that count as excitement? It invoved a flatbed..... but for speeding in my bug :laugh: AS IF that would happen.......oh, and I have three charged up batteries, giving them the "sit there and think about what you did" test to see if they hold a charge.....a



TBerk said:


> Ispillt:beerntheKeyboardImTypingbutyoucanttellthe difference becausemytypographyalwayssucksanywaysYouDontNeedAClutchCabletoGetYourCarHome


There, fixed for my situation....hard to get sticky keys with an iPad but it makes up its own words anyways.....:facepalm:

And if the phone doesn't ring in the next twenty minutes with some work, I will be forced into my old ways....stripping at the airport.... :what:  

And OddJob....I have a new motto....*Chaos is the spice of life!*. So maybe the clutch cable failure was supposed to just make you laugh since you have no fear of fixing it anymore. Sounds like you're making good progress in the mad mechanical skills department if you don't consider this an insurmountable problem....and you DID say you got to drive for the enjoyment of it....yeah, I need to do some of that.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

0dd_j0b said:


> Anyone in the San Diego area have a spare clutch cable until I get a new one in?


Is Vee Parts still in National City? I bet they would have one. Are you stationed at 32nd st? I was stationed at North Island when I was in.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hi Brian! You coming to Cincy this year?


This......oh... am I coming....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I did go for a WALK! (which some would call a hike, though it was just through the woods, not mountains like some folks, ahem, clears throat....)


Jealous?

Yeah, I took off with my sister & her boyfriend in her GTI to Knoxville Tennessee on Friday to see our old friend Ben Harder & wife Sharon. They're settled into a nice house down there and in true Ben fashion, already added on to the garage. Anyway, Saturday we trekked up to Cades Cove park and hiked back to Abrams Falls. We had a good time, and I definately would like to spend some more time exploring the roads in the area. Cathy? Roadtrip?

The worst part is that I have no pictures - I forgot the camera at home. (Friday just didn't start off well.) Ben did take a few on the hike but I don't (yet) have copies.

And of course I get home last night to find the apartment is 55 degrees. After a brief warm-up by 1 am, it's back to being cold again. **sigh** Back to reality.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody need a slightly used ABA? :screwy:
http://youtu.be/V5V9gGzx1w4


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Tim, lucky you. I fill the Audi up on average 3 times every 2 weeks. 16 gallons of premium each time. 

On semi-related news, got pre-approved for a home purchase. We have not picked the home yet, but we are looking. Our requirements are a bit... picky? But I think, having been pretty poor most of my life, a decision like that should not be made lightly and getting as much as we want initially vs. adding on later is better. Of course, garage/shop/outbuilding is #1 on my list, plus some acreage for gardens and chickens and privacy. 

Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> IspilltMilkontheKeyboardImTypingvIathemouseYouDontNeedAClutchCabletoGetYourCarHome


Nor do you need a throttle cable. :laugh: I've done that one before too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> On semi-related news, got pre-approved for a home purchase. We have not picked the home yet, but we are looking. Our requirements are a bit... picky? But I think, having been pretty poor most of my life, a decision like that should not be made lightly and getting as much as we want initially vs. adding on later is better. Of course, garage/shop/outbuilding is #1 on my list, plus some acreage for gardens and chickens and privacy.


Congrats, Brendan! There is no such thing as being too picky. We've literally been looking for over two years and are _just_ settling this Wednesday. If it makes you feel any better, although it look a long time, we are getting the largest place we've looked at for the least amount of money in the best area of Philly within the neighborhoods we were looking in. So, it was worth the wait! Granted, I'm not getting a garage, but living it a city, that was always an outside chance at best. 

That said, you know I am going to have my agent start dropping commercial garage properties into my email inbox. Just gotta find a local 2-car garage. But, in the meantime, the house is within walking distance of the garage I currently rent. Good times!

:thumbup:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

punchbug said:


> And OddJob....I have a new motto....*Chaos is the spice of life!*. So maybe the clutch cable failure was supposed to just make you laugh since you have no fear of fixing it anymore. Sounds like you're making good progress in the mad mechanical skills department if you don't consider this an insurmountable problem....and you DID say you got to drive for the enjoyment of it....yeah, I need to do some of that.....


That's a good way to look at it, way I should look at it. The two times I have replaced clutch cables..I have never been home. Parkingh lots usually lol.

I'm more worried about the car still being where I had to leave it when it broke. I parked it on the side of the road, where other vehicles were parked. Not like it can be stolen without a tow truck :laugh:

And as for the starting in gear, good idea if it was in an extremely bad spot, but it isn't. I will also look up that place mentioned in National City, Thank you!

I enjoyed driving it up to that point


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

invisible man


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> invisible man


Such a shame that one so handsome should fall into invisibility though.....where ya been T?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...If you place the manual shift in Neutral and warm up the motor 1st you can then turn off the engine, place the car in 1st gear and start the engine. Your car, being in gear, will immediately start moving forward. I repeat: Your car Will Start Moving Forward.
> 
> Insert Disclaimer here...


Speaking as the former owner of two Fiat X-1/9's (hyd clutch) I've had to do this more than I'd like. But it's not as bad as it sounds.

Plan your route home for minimum stoplights or stop signs. Have an 'escort' for road space padding... if the light is going yellow and you're 100 yds back, no problem; nail the brakes, drop into first, idle as long as you can (as you creep forward in gear to your escort).

Drive with a very soft right foot; you have to match rpm's to trans speed per gear to get past the syncho's. Let the rpm's increase/ decrease *slowly*, when speed match and gears mesh you're good to go, the shifter will slide in just fine.

Yeah it's not so good for the starter; but warm up the engine first, in neutral (as Tosha said), it should fire right off. If the starter don't overheat, Starter Don't Care (eh... mostly).

But really, an easy way to retrieve.

"Clootchez? We don' need no steenkin' clootchez!!"

:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> I filled up my fuel tank today.
> 
> I realized that it's the first time I have filled it up in 2012. :sly: Gas prices sure did go up. The time before that was in November. I've been driving the car nearly every day, just not very far at all!


Timbo, you should know better than this. I'm with Drew - walk! Take the 'rocco out for a good 1/2 hour drive once a week to get the temps up / cook out the moisture etc. Or do it even if you DO drive it to work daily.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

In Timbo's defense has scirocco looks good parked outside in Advance Auto parking lot


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

here's an interesting read...


to quote:"The smarter you are, the more likely you are to be tripping balls at any given moment.


(probably the best sentence from the whole list, but it is a decent article)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I was always content in thinking I was at least smarter than the Average bear, but sometimes I'm not so sure that true at all. (I've always tended to stay up late though... Hmmm...)

In any case, for those of you undergoing 'interesting weather' I submit the following. (Ice Karl, this means You!) 

*What a crack in a glacier looks like*

http://earthsky.org/earth/what-a-crack-in-a-glacier-looks-like 











> Scientists estimate the iceberg will be about 350 square miles (900 square kilometers).













It's just so comparatively boring weather wise out here in California. Until the ground lets loose and we split off from the continent...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I was always content in thinking I was at least smarter than the Average bear, but sometimes I'm not so sure that true at all. (I've always tended to stay up late though...
> 
> It's just so comparatively boring weather wise out here in California. Until the ground lets loose and we split off from the continent...


Well, not sure how I rate on that intelligence article, and what if your evil plot is to be that wife who disrupts the night owl's sleep? maybe I have an evil plot. and I don't believe an Internet article anyway...I KNOW better....LOL!


ANd Californians? that is SOOOOOO 70's...to quote from the grail...if you're gonna separate, GET ON WITH IT...and take Quebec too. I just don't see it happening...and the world ended Jan 1, 2000 anyway. Wait, it didn't.....

Okay, I am down from my solvent high...and stripping at the airport went surprisingly well, considering the age factor.... WORK today to pay some bills.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Such a shame that one so handsome should fall into invisibility though.....where ya been T?



Watching new life !!! and..... well the rest is a semi-secret


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Watching new life !!! and..... well the rest is a semi-secret


And I got a picture in the mail today, she is adorable! She's on my refrigerator!


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)

whats up everybody?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bagged_rocco said:


> whats up everybody?


Not much, just the usual...a sled engine going into a Skidoo in the boy's shop and another Rotax block in line on the kitchen table waiting for the boy to come home from vacation. The one on the table is just a bit more modified...which means it will blow up faster! No car news for me.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Scirocco is back on the road. 
I alwyas love the feeling of new clutch cables.
New parts in General. 
By the way, that Vee parts store was still there, TONS of neat stuff in there, will likely become my new Germanautoparts.com. It like a mile away from base!
Next up, tune-up.

How is everyone on this fine Tuesday?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Today was my last day at my job. New job starts Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Today was my last day at my job. New job starts Thursday. :thumbup:


WOOHOO!!!A day off. Between jobs! Hope the new one meets expectations.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

@odd_job-Cool, that is great to hear they are still there. Back when I lived there they knew their sh*t, were down to earth and had great prices. They usually had some pretty cool cars in their parking lot too.
@Chris-Congrats, I assume. What's next for you?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> I was always content in thinking I was at least smarter than the Average bear, but sometimes I'm not so sure that true at all. (I've always tended to stay up late though... Hmmm...)



while im not entirely inclined to believe internet articles, there is a good bit of validity to their arguments. my grandfather was probably the most intelligent man i ever met, he kept odd hours, didnt sleep much, and was moderately self destructive. 

i also think self-doubting should have been on that list but, alas it didnt make an appearance- most of the smartest people ive known werent entirely sure about it (in order to learn one must come to the realization that one does not already know everything)

that is a pretty epic iceberg-in-formation. 



in other news, at work we had one of the guys at the welding shop nesxt door make us a work bench and it...is...EPIC!!!! didnt get pictures of it, but hopefully tomorrow will bring some decent shots of it. now we'll have a place to actually bolt down our bench vise and bench grinder (previously floor vise and shelf grinder) actually pretty excited about going into work tomorrow


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Today was my last day at my job. New job starts Thursday. :thumbup:


Woot! What's the new job?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Today was my last day at my job. New job starts Thursday. :thumbup:


Congrats, I start my new job on Mon, but I might be starting it by flying there on Mon. Oh well, their money.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks all!

New job is parts at the VW dealer. Old job was parts at a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep dealer.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

bagged_rocco said:


> whats up everybody?


Edit- WhooHoo!, Odd_Job has a new clutch cable! eace:


- (re)building a Centrino (wait, that cant be right...) based HP PC w/ XP as a loaner system (vs recycling the dam'd thing).

- Recommending an external SATA drive box for a salvaged laptop's internal bits n pieces.

- Making Soup and Scalloped Potatoes as Comfort Food for the Roomate, who has the 'bug'.

- Enduring Roomate ranting at the screen cause it's Super Tuesday and he has definite ideas on how 'they' should be running the Gubb-mint.

- Trying to get the Gumption up to make another Full Court Press to find that elusive 40/hr a week job, doing _something_... I may end up Stripping at the Airport too, but not the good kind...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ TBerk; thanks for the iceberg alert but that looks like a scrawny little fook.

*This* thing OTOH messed with us for a few years... in this Wiki link, the top pic shows where the berg was and where McMurdo was (and still is).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg_B-15

The berg blocked currents around Ross Island, thus preventing the annual sweep-out of semi-thawed sea ice at the end of Summer, thus leading to thicker ice the next year. For a few years.

Cutting the channel for resupply broke a buncha icebreakers from 2005 to 2009 or so; either the USCG Polar Sea or Polar Star twice (can't remember which), the USCG Healy and a Russki ship once each.

It's hard to break 5m thick ice.

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

you know yer in trouble when the iceberg has it's Own Name...

btw- Good On Ya Chris.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> @ TBerk; thanks for the iceberg alert but that looks like a scrawny little fook.
> 
> *This* thing OTOH messed with us for a few years... in this Wiki link, the top pic shows where the berg was and where McMurdo was (and still is).
> 
> ...


I would enjoy to spend one cruise with a Coast Guard Icebreaker. Really cool how they do it.


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of an up coming gatherings over spring break next week?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Watching new life !!! and..... well the rest is a semi-secret


See what happens when you keep secrets? You turn invisible? Either way, bring the fam to Cincy!



Chris16vRocco said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> New job is parts at the VW dealer. Old job was parts at a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep dealer.


Congrats, Chris! Making the move to VW always sounds nice.

Tonight, I am beat. Took the day off tomorrow to buy the house (yay settlement!) but I had to work till almost 11 in order to get things wrapped up. Gotta love doing two jobs and getting paid for one. 

But, the other good news is that I got to drive the Scirocco again today! What a winter this has been. I think the longest time between Scirocco driving has been three weeks!

But, I am excited to move forward with house plans. Off to bed shortly! Should be a home owner by 10am... :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> New job is parts at the VW dealer. Old job was parts at a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep dealer.


Congrats Chris! You mentioned this at the last gtg iirc. Sounds like a good gig. Although Fiats are HOTT!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

In other news... Sales contest inside the walls of BMW of the HV. We do 80+ cars for this month (team of 6 people) we get a 51" flat screen.... I already have 5 out for the mo. I'll need to do 15-16 units total to hit my number. 

Just don't know where to put the 46" flat I already have....

Also, new windows (5) installed this week. No more paint/restore funds for Butch....depleting fast folks!!! Ah homeownership. Good times.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Evil 16v said:


> Does anyone know of an up coming gatherings over spring break next week?



Where in the World are you, Waldo?


----------



## Evil 16v (Feb 9, 2012)

TBerk said:


> Where in the World are you, Waldo?


kansas city, kansas


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> In other news... Sales contest inside the walls of BMW of the HV. We do 80+ cars for this month (team of 6 people) we get a 51" flat screen.... I already have 5 out for the mo. I'll need to do 15-16 units total to hit my number.
> 
> Just don't know where to put the 46" flat I already have....
> 
> Also, new windows (5) installed this week. No more paint/restore funds for Butch....depleting fast folks!!! Ah homeownership. Good times.


Wow, I just can't imagine having enough money to walk in and buy a new BMW. and I'm not that badly off. What's the average sale Mikey? Good luck with the contest! 

And Karl, that is some serious ice, though the contrast between its movement and that wave's is pretty remarkable. 

Not sure what my day holds yet, but no work so far...so that means the "other" job. (Ercoupe demolition) Which will be all mechanicals today; slowly, carefully detaching things with LOTS of tags. and my kid got home late last night apparently. He has his luggage, and there was no police escort so it was a good trip most likely.

Joe!!!!! Excited for you! Hope you enjoy the freedom of owning your own house. you can do whatever you like (within local building comes of course.....) and spend mind boggling amounts of cash...but in the end it will be exactly what you want. In one of my recent weird dreams, I found myself in a new place that hubby had moved us to as a surprise...and the only thing I missed about this place was the greenhouse. (of course the new place had a huge shop) .... But what it ALSO had was a guest house (and let me tell you, this place was not something from the Hamptons, it was pretty beat up) BOY would that have been nice when my kids were teenagers!

Mikey! There is the solution to the TV problem! Just build a guest house!:laugh:

and in yet more news, Happy 100th birthday Oreo cookie!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Joe! And thank you for the words of encouragement!

Chris, enjoy working for VW. I had a lot of fun doing that. I'd probably still be doing it if I stayed in Maryland.

On an unrelated note, has anyone seen the movie "The World's Fastest Indian"? I hearby ORDER anyone who has not seen it to watch it NOW. It's on Netflix instant.  It's a great movie for gearheads, AND any non-gearhead significant others. 

Brendan


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> On an unrelated note, has anyone seen the movie "The World's Fastest Indian"? I hearby ORDER anyone who has not seen it to watch it NOW. It's on Netflix instant.  It's a great movie for gearheads, AND any non-gearhead significant others.
> 
> Brendan


I will have to put that on the to-do list this weekend. I just recently watched Senna, and Love the Beast again, I enjoy watching gear head type shows.

Also congrats on the job with VW Chris. Hopefully they treat you well!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> New job is parts at the VW dealer. Old job was parts at a Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep dealer.



Cool! Wanna find me a nice used JSW or mk5 GTI? I'm bored.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> But, I am excited to move forward with house plans. Off to bed shortly! Should be a home owner by 10am... :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats to the both of you! As an old-house junkie, looking forward to pics.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Giving the Scirocco some love this weekend.
Oil change, coolant flush, air filter, cap and rotor, plugs and wires, timing belt and tensioner, and shift linkage rebuild kit. Best part, EVERYTHING was in stock at Vee parts! I love that place! 

Though not so surprising given the list of parts, heh. More so the linkage kit and they had the T-belt tensioner tool.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Giving the Scirocco some love this weekend.
> Oil change, coolant flush, air filter, cap and rotor, plugs and wires, timing belt and tensioner, and shift linkage rebuild kit. Best part, EVERYTHING was in stock at Vee parts! I love that place!
> 
> Though not so surprising given the list of parts, heh. More so the linkage kit and they had the T-belt tensioner tool.


Sounds good to me! It's warm enough here for Roccin' but with the rain coming my road will be a mud hole. And the Hot Rod Jetta started easily today for the first time in ages, only to build unnatural pressures in the coolant system.....she wants way more love than any rational human would give her, but for whatever reason, the boy will get her that shiny new head gasket, or another block. He was smiling like crazy when he fired her up, he loves that car. 

So, Joe, excited?????


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone know 16V production numbers, based on color? I seem to remember many years ago, reading that the white 16V of one of the years only had something like 250 built. And I want to think it was the '87. Then again, it could be a load of crap.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> On an unrelated note, has anyone seen the movie "The World's Fastest Indian"? I hearby ORDER anyone who has not seen it to watch it NOW. It's on Netflix instant.  It's a great movie for gearheads, AND any non-gearhead significant others.
> 
> Brendan



great movie, we watched it in tech school (still not sure why, but that's beside the point)



re: odd_job, senna looked really good, but i have yet to see it. isnt love the beast the one with eric bana and the falcon gtb? if so, that is also an epic gearhead film. it made me want to show it to everyone that ever questioned the idea of being a gearhead. (to think that there are actual, real people that dont understand that cars are more than purely utilitarian or fun)


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)

*want to do something to my car.....*

what mods have you done to your scirocco? i dont know what else to do........


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bagged_rocco said:


> what mods have you done to your scirocco? i dont know what else to do........


Someone cut the roof off mine......:laugh: And if you are done modding it, there are two options.
1. Drive it and smile 
2. Mod another car...maybe help someone else with a build if you don't need/want another car. 

And yeah, the gearhead thing..... I recently find myself prefacing conversations with , "Okay, first,let me tell you something about myself....." and then going on to explain that I am actually capable of using tools effectively, and that basicly our whole household revolves around the internal combustion engine. It is hard for me remember that this is a foreign concept for "normal" people, a girl who actually ENJOYS turning wrenches once in a while, since everyone I know well just accepts that as normal because they are the same way. But "new people" assume otherwise. hence the disclaimer.....I should just get a label....maybe a tattoo that says gearhead right on my forehead...you know, cut to the chase....:laugh:
In other news....this wind is keeping me awake! go away wind!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

woody16v said:


> great movie, we watched it in tech school (still not sure why, but that's beside the point)
> 
> 
> 
> re: odd_job, senna looked really good, but i have yet to see it. isnt love the beast the one with eric bana and the falcon gtb? if so, that is also an epic gearhead film. it made me want to show it to everyone that ever questioned the idea of being a gearhead. (to think that there are actual, real people that dont understand that cars are more than purely utilitarian or fun)


Senna is a good look back at what F1 used to be.

And Yes that is Love the Beast, I love that documentary cause the first 15-20 minutes is probably the best description as to why we love our vehicles in ways non car people can't understand. I believe all gearheads, no matter what make vehicle, should watch that documentary.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Evil 16v said:


> Does anyone know of an up coming gatherings over spring break next week?


There seems to be a (upon investigation Maybe _Not_ So) very small-ish gtg this Saturday out here on the West Coast; South of San Francisco, and North of Monterey Bay. 

They keep tossing 'old school' around, . I'm currently Scirocco-less but I have a camera and some batteries... I'm on the sign up sheet as a 'Maybe'. 

But the quest for seafood right off the boat from the fishing fleet has been an ongoing source of Quest material so I just might do a fly-by and report back. (Hmmm, I wonder if they posted in the NorCal Regional Forum...)


Ahem....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5555291-Nor-Cal-quot-Old-Skool-quot-GTG-7

And fer the young'ns among us w/ the latest technical linkies:
https://www.facebook.com/events/207768129320935/

TBerk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> So, Joe, excited?????


Considering I was poking around in the house till almost 10 last night, I would say yes! 

So many projects and only 30 years to complete them. What I am to do!

Seriously, pictures to come later, i'm about to hop in the shower and head to my day job. You know, the one that pays for my new night job - fixing houses!

:thumbup:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anyone know 16V production numbers, based on color? I seem to remember many years ago, reading that the white 16V of one of the years only had something like 250 built. And I want to think it was the '87. Then again, it could be a load of crap.


I want this info too!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

1. I have the Indian on blu-ray...agreed it is a fantastic must own flic.

2. Senna is a God among men and is the penultimate example of what F1 is _supposed to_ be. He was my idol growing up at the kart tracks here in the U.S., and to this day inspires me to be a better driver. He changed the way I celebrate May Day. 

3. Love the Beast was pretty good too, but pales in comparison to the other two movies, although it is a bit more personal and very enjoyable.

4. Joe, you have no idea what you are getting yourself into; you didn't get to visit my previous abode, but suffice to say that I know what goes into making a place yours and although fun it is expensive and time consuming. I wish you the same satisfaction that I achieved with your new endeavor, but mark my words you are in for it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Scirocco16 said:


> I want this info too!


Scirocco 16V 1987 production numbers:
Tornado red: all of them except three or four. All are evil
Alpine white: 2, All safely hidden from prying eyes, one has been resprayed red
Black: 2, but they can't be driven or they will show the dust, and Elvis is driving around in one of them
Flash silver: 3, but 2 have been resprayed red
Arctic blue metallic - hardly any, ever, and that is good because they are intensely evil


Seriously, no idea. Arctic blue metallic was 87 only, maybe not even a full year, Canada only. The leftovers from the 8V production line is my guess, mine's #245 for that year, so pretty early. and red was heavily advertised and very popular due to its good looks in the ads. Most rare is the purple found in the 86 model year convertible 16vs...........


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

0dd_j0b said:


> the first 15-20 minutes is probably the best description as to why we love our vehicles in ways non car people can't understand. I believe all gearheads, no matter what make vehicle, should watch that documentary.



x a bajillion :beer:

i think i need to schedule a shindig involving senna and some gearhead friends... id be suprised if it wasnt on netflicks. and st. patty's is coming up. hmmm... (this s my scheming face..........)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, Cathy? You've been spotted in the Ontario forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3019695-The-New-Official-Spotted-Thread/page501


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Oh, Cathy? You've been spotted in the Ontario forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3019695-The-New-Official-Spotted-Thread/page501


LOL


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Oh, Cathy? You've been spotted in the Ontario forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3019695-The-New-Official-Spotted-Thread/page501


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Oh, Cathy? You've been spotted in the Ontario forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3019695-The-New-Official-Spotted-Thread/page501


HA!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Oh, Cathy? You've been spotted in the Ontario forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3019695-The-New-Official-Spotted-Thread/page501



LOL, I was expecting some belated reference to purple things since she draws the most WTFs from the forums....I replied to the thread, thanks. Didn't expect my daily would end up on here when she is so filthy....

Today goes like this, and as usual, plans are out the window...work - plane wrenching for an hour or so - car show. not expecting any significant VW content except my daily but you never know.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I dont want to drum up support for my new hoveround, but just saying the 40 is coming to visit and stay for th next year........schedule visit Sunday lots of :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
for me!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> I dont want to drum up support for my new hoveround, but just saying the 40 is coming to visit and stay for th next year........schedule visit Sunday lots of :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> for me!:laugh::thumbup:


Congrats on the big 4-0! :laugh: :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Let me tell you a story about this picture:










Seattle.

So I wanted to get a good skyline shot of the city. Seattle has a GREAT skyline.

I searched for Seattle on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seattle

at the top right of the article is a montage picture. One of the pictures in the montage is a cropped version of a panoramic photo. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Panorama_Kerry_Park_Seattle.jpg

Obviously, the file name has the name of the park - Kerry Park.
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=ry3hrr4t33ty&lvl=16&dir=180&sty=b&where1=Kerry Park, WA&form=LMLTCC


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Are you sating you found the spot "Kerry park" by using uber snooping techniques?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Tim I am honored to have been a part of that trip, and that car will forever be etched in my memory. The fact that I got to see not only that car in person but the "new" red one too is especially cool. You (and Beckob) always have a parking spot here man. :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Tim I am honored to have been a part of that trip, and that car will forever be etched in my memory. The fact that I got to see not only that car in person but the "new" red one too is especially cool. You (and Beckob) always have a parking spot here man. :beer:


You know we're crazy enough to do it again!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I dont want to drum up support for my new hoveround, but just saying the 40 is coming to visit and stay for th next year........schedule visit Sunday lots of :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> for me!:laugh::thumbup:


Sorry to hear that you are so old, and I will be unable to attend your beer fest, sadly....but I will hoist one in your honor. :beer: Okay, two...:beer::beer:

And hubby bailed on the car show scheme yesterday so it was another session of Ercoupe Gymnastics...It's all so frail now with the skins off that you can't stand anywhere to get in to remove parts so I have been wedging my body in through various openings in the floor. Yesterday was removal of brake lines, which are clamped down to the spar in a bunch of inaccessible places...today is supposedly the big lift. Not seeing that happening today somehow. I have one control rod to figure out...no clue what holds it on...and the wiring harness to finish weeding out...and a ton of photos and labeling to do. That will involve balancing on the spar and inserting myself head first into the fuselage...hope I can get back out! 

Sounds oddly like Scirocco ownership, no? :sly:

Anyway, I just got home from Hamilton last night and got a call to go to a birthday party in Hamilton....:banghead: Luckily I recruited a DD, and am surprisingly chipper this morning. I suspect the birthday girl (who turned legal age) is a bit of a hurting unit...and we helped her toward that experience in a caring, safe environment.....:laugh::beer::beer::beer: 

Timbo, I miss the white car....:heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

what, nothing all day?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> what, nothing all day?


Busy tearing down wallpaper from the ceilings.

See my problem? 

:laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Boring weekends are boring.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> what, nothing all day?



I was spending some quality time with your descriptive phrases...... 


Actually, I've been 

A.) Fighting a bug that's going around, so far I am winning, but it's lurking around the edges...

B.) Doing Scirocco _like_ resurrections on old computer equipment (small foot print Linux for the Win!) eace:

C.) Gathering together some sub-titled films to immerse myself in, cause I'm cool like that. :snowcool:

Oh, and Old Man Neptuno; your recent personal odometer notification lead me to Wiki, wiki, wiki your namesake;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neptune (hey, wait, Neptune... Patron of horse power!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Daylight Saving Time - just Say NO!*

Oh, and I forgot- Repeal Daylight Saving Time!

http://www.standardtime.com/ 

http://www.enddst.info/

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4668549...t/shedding-little-light-daylight-saving-time/

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Repeal-Daylight-Savings-Time/169304393095500?_fb_noscript=1


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Busy tearing down wallpaper from the ceilings.
> 
> See my problem?
> 
> :laugh:


No, not if you bought a good ladder. and if you didn't? Go buy a good ladder. You will be glad so many times. buy one for Erin too, you will likely have lots of times when you both need them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> what, nothing all day?


Watching the little guy. That's what I do every weekend. Mom works both weekend days a lot of the time, lately all the time. He's still a bit young to be in the garage with me and for to actually get stuff done.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

And so begins an 8 day work week! eace:

Any fun plans for a loss of an hour sunday?

Oh look. post 2000.

my 2.0during a time of build.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Help Me!,, A sexy Italian has been giving me the eye...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

^ oh my.. That is a sexy Italian. More info?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It's a Fiat 124 Sport Spider, which was called Fiat 2000 Spider in it's later years. Designed by Pininfarina.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> C.) Gathering together some sub-titled films to immerse myself in, cause I'm cool like that. :snowcool:


very nice. subtitled is where its at. sooo many cool movies from other countries, though japan seems to be my goto...i just love japanese film.



punchbug said:


> No, not if you bought a good ladder. and if you didn't? Go buy a good ladder. You will be glad so many times. buy one for Erin too, you will likely have lots of times when you both need them.


x2 a good ladder is worth its weight in painkillers



TBerk said:


> Help Me!,, A sexy Italian has been giving me the eye...


that is sexy indeed! and i second the motion of more info...that looks too good to not know anything else about it


also... it is a beautiful day out. just gorgeous makes me want to go use up some fossil fuels


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> I was spending some quality time with your descriptive phrases......
> :
> 
> Oh, and Old Man Neptuno; your recent personal odometer notification lead me to Wiki, wiki, wiki your namesake;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neptune (hey, wait, Neptune... Patron of horse power!)



Yeah so this morning I had an accident involving my trident during my b-day breakfast......:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It is a gorgeous day here, clear skies and a strong breeze...so I got my "Women in Aviation" week flight in...took up one of my favorite students ever...so it was a great day so far. (I needed a girl who had never flown before...no barf bags were used....) now to mulch the flowerbeds before the bulbs push up much further...I have a crocus in bloom, the Mustang is taking up valuable driveway space and the boy has a fresh snowmobile engine on the go....so it must be getting near time for that most glorious of all the spring calls....the scream of a 16V at redline.......soon enough....but there is still salt waiting for a good spring rain.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> It is a gorgeous day here, clear skies and a strong breeze...so I got my "Women in Aviation" week flight in...took up one of my favorite students ever...so it was a great day so far. (I needed a girl who had never flown before...no barf bags were used....) now to mulch the flowerbeds before the bulbs push up much further...I have a crocus in bloom, the Mustang is taking up valuable driveway space and the boy has a fresh snowmobile engine on the go....so it must be getting near time for that most glorious of all the spring calls....the scream of a 16V at redline.......soon enough....but there is still salt waiting for a good spring rain.


I was just thinking about "perhaps it's time to pull the 16v out of hibernation" on the way to work today - while driving Clementine. I did have a few minutes in the hangar on Friday evening to start swapping over incidental bits from the old transmission of the maroon '85 to the one that's going in it. Temps are forecast to be in the upper 60s and lower 70s this week and I have Wednesday through Saturday off, so I'm thinking I may spend some more time wrenching.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

It was 60 F here today, so I rolled out the cabby out today and took it for a drive. I think it's been sitting too long because it developed a dead spot in acceleration. In 1st I can wind it all I want, in any other gear once you get over about 2500 rpm if I try to accelerate too hard it will cut out and buck and surge, but after a minute or two it will smooth out and run fine again.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Just let it warm up before driving it Brian. 

DO WANT (I'll take the short one on the right):










http://www.ferfrans.net/products/soacr

7.62 AR.  Can't afford it tho...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

punchbug said:


> what, nothing all day?


On Saturday, I aided in the delivery of the 1st fully electric BMW....the ActiveE....into Poughkeepsie. It is part of 700 introduced into the USA. The owner of this piece of technology gets to lease it for 2 years and report to BMW about the activity. It is the test pilot for more fully electric vehicles possibly put into the American market 










Sweet


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Normally, the reason that the fuel door is on the opposite side of the car as the driver is a safety feature - if your car is out of gas on the side of the road, you can fill it back up, and not have to stand in traffic. German market cars are almost always set up like this.

In Japan, the driver sits on the opposite side of the car. Most Japanese cars have the fuel door on the car's left side. Most Japanese manufacturers don't change it for the US market versions.

US made cars are all over the board. Some are on the left, and some are on the right.

On the Chevrolet Volt, the plug is on the driver's side front fender. VERY CONVENIENT! Okay, i'll charge up my electric car!

So I'm not sure you can top up your electric car on the side of the road. BMW WHAT WERE YOU THINKING! THIS IS OBVIOUSLY A FLAW! RAWR!

This strange rant is brought to you by HOT WATER IN A CUP™


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Help Me!,, A sexy Italian has been giving me the eye...





Chris16vRocco said:


> It's a Fiat 124 Sport Spider, which was called Fiat 2000 Spider in it's later years. Designed by Pininfarina.





woody16v said:


> ...that is sexy indeed! and i second the motion of more info...that looks too good to not know anything else about it


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_124_Sport_Spider

Hmm... pic looks familiar...

The 124 Spider (or Spyder) is a damn good car, for the day. Engine is DOHC (back when that *meant* something), in production a two-throat Weber carb until 1980 or so, when it got Bosch FI. Not CIS, but D- or E- type IIRC; like an early '70's Porsche 914 or Bug (VW/ Porsche went to FI early because they had problems meeting US emissions laws on the air-cooled engines).

Early Bosch FI is not quite as user- friendly as CIS, but fairly reliable; and early Bosch FI considers everything regarding fuel provided, I would not be surprised if the brain box checks the dollar to Deutsch-mark exchange rate before deciding to go tits up. Spendy fooker back in the day, and I'm sure it still is...

Depending on your locale and guts, the way to go is 2x two- throat Webers, something like 40 DCFN's; all the power you're gonna get but NOT primary/ secondary tactics... foot down on the gas opens all four cylinders to all the air they can grab. Let the engine breath in (and out, Abarth exhaust is nice) and you'll get an honest 100+ hp with the 1400cc engine, mebbe 125- 130 hp with the 2000cc. They like to rev high, and sound sweet doing so.

Depending on year, might be drum R brakes; I believe the R's went to disc in the late '70's.

Worm-and-roller steering; I prefer rack and pinion, but the Fiat has not bad feel to it.

Rust issues, so check that; especially where your roll bar mounts. And if you do not buy and install a proper roll bar you are a fool; the car handles well and is fun and safe to drive, BUT if you turn it over the first solid thing to hit the ground is the top of your skull, the crunching of the windshield and frame will be the last thing you hear (perhaps before you are crippled by a spinal cord injury, yer call as to whether that's preferable to death outright).

BUY AND INSTALL A ROLL BAR. A good one will be engineered tall enough to protect your head, yet short enough to fit under the convertible top. It is possible unless you're a 6' 6" mutant.

The convertible top is very good, easy and simple to raise/ lower. Beats contemporary British stuff with a fish, and chips.

Another option is the Fiat 124 Coupe, styling went different directions but some look good; depending on your taste.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_124_Coupé

Same engines and driveline as the Fiat 124 Spider.

Yet another variant in the family tree, the Fiat Dino Coupe (and Spyder).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Dino

Different bodies, more curves, Ferrari V-6; almost 180hp for the 2.4L and about 140mph top speed.

[drooling...]

Italians are fun and the Fiat 124 would be a good sample , although I'm more an Fiat X-1/9/ Lancia Scorpion kinda guy myself. Love the mid-engine balance and handling, all ya gotta do is stuff in a bunch more power.

:beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Just let it warm up before driving it Brian.
> 
> DO WANT (I'll take the short one on the right):
> 
> ...



very nice i think i like the psw better though. but id take either one if asked:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> DO WANT (I'll take the short one on the right):
> 
> http://www.ferfrans.net/products/soacr
> 
> 7.62 AR.  Can't afford it tho...


How about one of these then and a long rifle? 
http://www.ferfrans.net/products/psw 

As for the Sexy Italian, the picture wasn't any actual chassis I have designs on, but a good representation of an Archetype that was ear-worming me all day. 



> Drive me, you knowwwww you want to...


Yeah, yeah; it's a Fiat and everything but I'm familial, er familiar w/ the genotype. (Budget wise I'm likely to end up w/ a Ragtop Rabbit instead.)  Notthattheresanythingwrongwiththat.

And Hats Off to our lil' schoolmarm for fostering a future Amelia Erhart.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> How about one of these then and a long rifle?
> http://www.ferfrans.net/products/psw
> 
> As for the Sexy Italian, the picture wasn't any actual chassis I have designs on, but a good representation of an Archetype that was ear-worming me all day.
> ...


Well, I must confess those sexy Italians would get the nod over the Bimmer if I had the keys and access to both. I'd drive the old Skool death trap any day of the week over the quiet safe cocoon. Plus it is getting closer to wind in the hair weather. Hope I have my winged convertible back together before the nice weather is finished. 

As for future Amelia's? I think this one is more likely to be a Mary Fraser. She is brilliantly artistic, and also gifted in math and science. And socially aware, and active for good causes in the community. She's a unique package this one, no clue what she will do in life, but it will be huge. Life has tested her in ways that none of us should be tested, an she's rolled on through some really tough stuff. I have a feeling she will leave Amelia in the dust. So she needed to see the world from a new perspective.....and I needed to see her. She's on my very short list of heroes at her young age. A completely amazing person, and just plain fun.

Speaking of the hero list, I have a very strong appetite for some Carrots....so I am headed North.....:laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

...So Audi, in their infinite wisdom, decided to seal the taillights of a CQ with butyl sealing cord, like they use in windshield installations. :banghead: Bitch to get off and re-apply. Why they just didn't make a nice gasket that pops in to place is beyond me.

Reminds me of a funny quote: 

"If you threw an Audi engineer in to a hole with a ladder, he would re-engineer the ladder into a shovel and tunnel his way out."

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

... but, properly applied, that's far less likely to leak later in life.
The Germans, in my experience, haven't always done the greatest at making tail lamp gaskets (particularly when they decide to use adhesive-backed foam for the job... :screwy: )

My randomness for the day:
lunch conversation (which grew out of a random comment on ESPN, referring to some basebal player (I have no idea who...) reminded me of my favorite Robot Chicken short ever: Watership Fraggle.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I know a lot of people don't like Jalopnik, but hey look! We're number two! 

http://jalopnik.com/5892068/ten-desirable-used-cars-that-are-impossible-to-find/gallery/11


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> I know a lot of people don't like Jalopnik, but hey look! We're number two!
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5892068/ten-desirable-used-cars-that-are-impossible-to-find/gallery/11


So true. Compare values or sales prices of Sciroccos with Cabriolets of the same year. The cabriolets usually sell for double.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Wow, I've owned three of the cars on that list. 

Isuzu Impulse should be number one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've owned the top 2 on the list. :heart:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, as you know, I have been technologically delayed in my development, but here's a question for those with iPads...I am having problems with "greyed out" buttons on websites. Things that allow browsing for images to upload and to elect the link to my photobucket images. How do I correct this? I am browsing with the Safari which was preloaded on the iPad. I am not finding this to be very intuitive....

In other news, I spent the afternoon weeding wires for one Miss Carrots.....while someone else messed with the rest of the wiring in the car. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Um....Cathy...so many questions. Are you with AT&T? Do you want to open that ipad up to more options? I will just leave you with this and let you read up for now:

http://blog.iphone-dev.org/redsn0w-iOS5

READ READ READ! I can help you hack that thing but you have to want to do it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

okay, I'm not wanting to hack anything...spent a while just now trying to set up an account with the app store and they want credit card info..and I don't feel like going to the car. and to be honest, I don't really want to give it to them. anything to do with computers is just so frustrating. and who am I with? I don't have a cell phone contract if that is what you mean. I will read the blog..likely won't understand it tho. 

Nope, no clue what that is about, and of much more importance, no desire to, to be honest. I just want to upload some photos. Not real clear why that should involve sharing my credit info with anyone. :thumbdown:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> I know a lot of people don't like Jalopnik, but hey look! We're number two!
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5892068/ten-desirable-used-cars-that-are-impossible-to-find/gallery/11


I've owned a few cars on that list.

The picture of the LeCar? It's local, you can check it out on the corner of Phinney Ridge and 73rd St in Seattle! :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> okay, I'm not wanting to hack anything...spent a while just now trying to set up an account with the app store and they want credit card info..and I don't feel like going to the car. and to be honest, I don't really want to give it to them. anything to do with computers is just so frustrating. and who am I with? I don't have a cell phone contract if that is what you mean. I will read the blog..likely won't understand it tho.
> 
> Nope, no clue what that is about, and of much more importance, no desire to, to be honest. I just want to upload some photos. Not real clear why that should involve sharing my credit info with anyone. :thumbdown:



K, calm down...it's all good. First, the app store needs your cc/account info so they can bill you (think $0.99 app downloads), it's no biggie. They won't steal your identity or anything like that. Start there, and when you are ready to turn it up a notch I can walk you through how to hack that thing. When I do you will be a master at it. Trust me. 
Go play with it, you will LOVE it!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> I've owned a few cars on that list.
> 
> :laugh:



Me too, turns out the Audi 100 is more like a _Daimler_ Benz than any VAG stuff, at least when you look under hoods in the parts yard...

Cathy, where are you trying to upload too?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, completely off topic, but hilarious:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, completely off topic, but hilarious:


Saw that the other day. "Are our blades any good? No. Our blades are [email protected]#king great!"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, completely off topic, but hilarious:


Thank you for that....Im having a bad day..this is a nice laugh!
el t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Thank you for that....Im having a bad day..this is a nice laugh!
> el t


Smile T, you are still sexy. And I just "drove" a Vanagon. Pictures once I get home to my other computer...


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Smile T, you are still sexy. And I just "drove" a Vanagon. Pictures once I get home to my other computer...


Yep - it was even a 6 wheel drive one (although two driving wheels were not functional.) Diesel, of course.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> K, calm down...it's all good. First, the app store needs your cc/account info so they can bill you (think $0.99 app downloads), it's no biggie. They won't steal your identity or anything like that. Start there, and when you are ready to turn it up a notch I can walk you through how to hack that thing. When I do you will be a master at it. Trust me.
> Go play with it, you will LOVE it!


There is no hope of love WRT computers. they have just been mean beyond words. you really do not understand. I have wasted so much time trying to "get things to work" only to find out that for some reason, it will not work for ME. Such is tonight's three hour waste of time. I am anticipating FAIL with the next attempt to register at the App store too. I will leave that disappointment for tomorrow. I have a flight to plan, if I can ever get to it.

aand yes, the Vanagon was lacking in forward motivation( the vroom vroom noises did not make it move, oddly) so some old Skool big iron assisted its progress. I wold have pictures for you, but that would involve using another computer. it's tied up doing something else badly at the moment.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PunchBuggery, shear PunchBuggery I say. 

It's the ability to transfer innate FUBAR skilz into a self fulfilling computer-full-of-fail prophecy. :laugh:

Today I counteracted her tipping of the balance by getting a Netgear Router to work w/ a switch-over from ATT DSL to Comcast Cable Modem. (Wifi worked OK, Direct to cable modem worked OK, but hardwire through the Router wouldn't work.)

Finally added DNS info from the ISP to the router (w/ NAT and ebby ting) and it resolved itself. 

Funky biz I tells yah.

TBerk
the proceeding poor grammar choices brought to you by the Current State of Affairs...

But wait- page Ownage! 

I present Page 431 from XKCD... http://xkcd.com/431 

But I prefer this one instead:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you for a link to entertainment while I go sleepless again.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Good Hump Day Morning to you all!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Thank you for a link to entertainment while I go sleepless again.



Dude, my circadian rhythms think I'm in Japan...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow, it's 75° today in Chicago! Does the weather know it's still mid March


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

No, no it does not.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It's been crazy warm in Minnesota lately. Hit 74 here. Also, today is day 4 (almost in a row. Monday she stayed in due to rain) of driving the Scirocco in March! Is it common to argue with spousal units on who gets to take the Scirocco out that day? :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Nataku said:


> Is it common to argue with spousal units on who gets to take the Scirocco out that day? :laugh:


We normally don't have that problem...

Today neither of us had a working car for a little bit!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> TBerk
> the proceeding poor grammar choices brought to you by the Current State of Affairs...
> [/IMG]



Grammar: the difference between knowing your **** and knowing you're ****.

[note 1: Punctuation being a subset of grammar]
[note 2: darn that auto-edit, the "****" 's begin with "s", end with "t", and if you can't figure out the middle two letters... does your mommy know you're playing with her computer?

S'ok Tosh, you so rarely mis-type that when you do it is forgiven; itz the nummnutzz that rite lik thiss that i dont watse tiim reeding theer wurds. I mene, hu fookeing carres?

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm lovin' this March weather! I spent a good chunk of the day in the hangar cleaning transaxle parts for the maroon Scirocco. And of course, I had to fly for a few minutes too. Tomorrow? Off to Wilmington for a couple errands (including getting that hotel set-up for Cincy) and work on Olive Oil. Need to have her back in the air, 'tis been well over a year as it is.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> It's been crazy warm in Minnesota lately. Hit 74 here. Also, today is day 4 (almost in a row. Monday she stayed in due to rain) of driving the Scirocco in March! Is it common to argue with spousal units on who gets to take the Scirocco out that day? :laugh:


Sorry for creating that problem for you, but thanks for selling him. :thumbup:

This weather has been so amazing! I had prepared myself for four months of not driving the Sciroccco, and damned if three weeks have gone by without a drive! And I think that only happened once during February!

I drove him today.


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Picked up this gem today for $350


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)

*this was fun. wolfsgart 2011 in VT*


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, guess im too stupid to post pics -__-


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

@bagged_rocco; post the URL, I'll see what I can do and detail the fix... (the 'Vex has been cranky lately re: picture linkies...)

And now, for something Completely Different!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkXse6dPjaU 
(Happy to contribute songs you wont be able to get out of your head... )

Ginger is nice on yer birthday, but Mary Ann's da Bomb!

Is It *SPRING* Yet???


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Ginger is nice on yer birthday, but Mary Ann's da Bomb!
> 
> Is It *SPRING* Yet???


Hmmm, that cat looks ginger to me.......

and about that Green car...:heart: me some green cars!!!!!!

In other news, I took my favorite tan and brown rental for a spin and tickled the undersides of Pearson's airspace.....this was a huge adventure for me...and when we left, there was a nice 1946 Ercoupe in front of me! Of course the pictures are safely locked in my hubby's Olympus, which has neither a generic card nor cord, and he lost the cord...so I have no way to actually load them into my computer to show you, and of course that would still be the PC since I have not been home when I had enough Internet reliability to sign on to the app store....technology is so wonderful. :banghead:

'Coupes are not too common up here. In other Ercoupe news, not only did I get wheels up on the rental, but also on my own plane! We did the big lift last night, so she is sitting happily off her main gear. Phew...no bad crunching noises, no "oh ****" moments. So next step will be to drop the centre section out of her. And pull seats in a Scirocco to go actually pick up that spar in the Dayton area. It is going to rain today...and of course hubby has every minute jam packed with something or other...so I have not been home long enough to put my batteries in. 

The big fun this morning is a maple syrup pancake thingie which involves a wagon ride in the sugar bush. And pancakes with fresh syrup...:heart:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> Picked up this gem today for $350


What a find for $350  What are the plans.
:wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> Picked up this gem today for $350


I was thinking about picking that one up, nice score.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mmmmmm, lurves me some Cedar Green '82s. Rare color. Would kinda like to have one of those pass through my hands one day.....

And I have a request. Does anyone have a set of stock springs for an 8v Scirocco? I have none in my parts stash and am in need. Some Sports would work as well. I'd like to find them before Cathy's visit next week....


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)

*pics*

i even tried every different way to post the pics in the testing forum. never had any luck. i noticed you can right click on my broken image, view in new tab and the pic will come up. why are pics so difficult?


----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## bagged_rocco (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like you figured it out lol. :thumbup:



vwdaun said:


> Does anyone have a set of stock springs for an 8v Scirocco?


I think I still have a set of stock springs; I need to send you a bunch of model railroad stuff too...the springs (if I have them) would be at my dad's house, I can check next time I am over there. Would the shipping charges be worth it?


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> What a find for $350  What are the plans.
> :wave:


Well, I'm new to the Scirocco community. 
it starts up and shuts off immediately. Took the fuel distributor apart...needless to say it was gummed up, clogged, the works from sitting for years. 

So as for now, the plan is get it running and daily driven.
Then maybe put the 1.8 16v I have in it once I get the wiring squared away. ( harness is kind of chopped up)

Anyone have any places for parts, this is my first scirocco and I have no idea what things can/will swap over from another mkI scirocco/ mk2 golf or jetta. 
I was kind of thinking single chamber headlights, but no idea where to get my hands on a set.
I also will be in need off a dash, this one is split like the Grand Canyon.

Any suggestions?
I need all the help I can get.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I was thinking about picking that one up, nice score.


If I were you, I'd spend the $350 getting one of my existing cars running. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> Anyone have any places for parts, this is my first scirocco and I have no idea what things can/will swap over from another mkI scirocco/ mk2 golf or jetta.
> I was kind of thinking single chamber headlights, but no idea where to get my hands on a set.
> I also will be in need off a dash, this one is split like the Grand Canyon.
> 
> ...


www.germanautoparts.com

www.parts4vws.com

The "single chamber" headlights you are talking about are most likely Dodge Dynasty headlights, which require significant customization to fit. The other option is European headlights, which will set you back around $300 or so. 

I myself have a cedar green '81, just a year older than yours, but the old body style. Color looks good on Mk1 and Mk2s. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

veetarded said:


> I think I still have a set of stock springs; I need to send you a bunch of model railroad stuff too...the springs (if I have them) would be at my dad's house, I can check next time I am over there. Would the shipping charges be worth it?


Probably if a) they'll work on one of those heavy-ass Mk 2s and b) I can get my hands on them fairly quickly.

I have a set of Nuespeed Sports that I am very tempted to install, but the fronts have a coil cut out by the p.o. and they made hitting some bumps rather unpleasant. However, that was also running 15" wheels on a 16v vs. the 13" & 8v on this car.

Opinions? Looking at an 80 mile per day commute, mostly freeway.... if I keep the car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neptuno! You okay? 

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...-tornado-touches-down-near-ann-arbor-michigan


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> If I were you, I'd spend the $350 getting one of my existing cars running. :laugh:


  Ouch 




scirocco*joe said:


> www.germanautoparts.com
> 
> www.parts4vws.com


 www.worldimpex.com 

Also mk1autohaus_2003 on ebay!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Seems like you figured out how to post pictures :thumbup: 

Now please post some more :laugh: Interested in hearing more about the setup.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Neptuno! You okay?
> 
> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...-tornado-touches-down-near-ann-arbor-michigan


 good question 

... I also hope Tony and family are okay.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Probably if a) they'll work on one of those heavy-ass Mk 2s and b) I can get my hands on them fairly quickly.
> 
> I have a set of Nuespeed Sports that I am very tempted to install, but the fronts have a coil cut out by the p.o. and they made hitting some bumps rather unpleasant. However, that was also running 15" wheels on a 16v vs. the 13" & 8v on this car.
> 
> Opinions? Looking at an 80 mile per day commute, mostly freeway.... if I keep the car.


 Oh ....NOW I see the plan......1. Get parts before Cathy comes to visit 
2. Give Cathy something to do while visiting so she doesn't gt into trouble 

Got it....TECH DAY AT DAUN'S!!!!! So who are we inviting to come hang out? :laugh:


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful...that back glass is rare. I have a 82 also. Drive it daily for 3 yrs after sitting for 12 yrs. Now I daily my bike. I have a set of euroheadlights for sale. Great find whats the interior look like?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Oh ....NOW I see the plan......1. Get parts before Cathy comes to visit
> 2. Give Cathy something to do while visiting so she doesn't gt into trouble
> 
> Got it....TECH DAY AT DAUN'S!!!!! So who are we inviting to come hang out? :laugh:


 LOL!!! **I've** been working on the car, and figure that **IF** we're looking for something to do then we could do some re-assembly. Other options **may** include a day trip to ****ar Grove IL to drop off some logbooks.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Ouch


 That comment applies to you, too! No more mods for the Mercedes until the Scirocco is ready!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> That comment applies to you, too! No more mods for the Mercedes until the Scirocco is ready!


 Who said my car isn't ready :screwy:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> If I were you, I'd spend the $350 getting one of my existing cars running. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


>


 
I know it's meme-kool, but the aesthetics... (ugh) 

4Chan has so much better stuff to be known by than... (OK, shutting up now,)


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

scirockinit said:


> Beautiful...that back glass is rare. I have a 82 also. Drive it daily for 3 yrs after sitting for 12 yrs. Now I daily my bike. I have a set of euroheadlights for sale. Great find whats the interior look like?


 Its not too bad acutally. Have a few water leaks I need to address, and the driver window wont roll up. The dash is cracked and the headliner is white but cracked/cut. Seats are in pretty good shape. Ill get some pictures and post them up of everything. 

With the euro headlights, does it retan The grill I have now or use a different one?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Euro headlights use the same grille. :thumbup:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Finally, one more day of this seemingly never ending work week! 

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

0dd_j0b said:


> Finally, one more day of this seemingly never ending work week!
> 
> Any fun plans for the weekend?


 Well, yesterday was a bit of a fun day.....I went to a big garden show and got two gorgeous orchids and some seeds...and then we went out for a big disgusting buffet.....I may not eat for days. Today is more plane dissection, which is my normal Saturday activity these days. I hope to work on cars tomorrow....my bug needs her summer rubber and the Rocco's told me they want to wake up! :thumbup: And I have some new rims to try out. Mini phone dials!!!!!! 

We went for an early morning drive because when we woke up it looked like thick fog outside, but it is partly smoke....not sure what was burning, but it was big; maybe a barn. Not my parents place anyway, that was my main concern, they are not too fast moving and a fire would absolutely be bad for them. 


oh, I guess we need to all go and find some green...:beer: that is...to all,of those who are Irish at heart, Happy St Pat's...now go chase some serpents! :laugh:


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Euro headlights use the same grille. :thumbup:


 Ah, that is fantastic. Thanks, I appreciate it!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took the 16V out of hibernation today. Now for a new exhaust manifold and downpipe.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*wheels???*

eyeballing these beauties for the festus...http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120868898943 



thoughts?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

woody16v said:


> eyeballing these beauties for the festus...http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120868898943
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts?


 Eh, kind of on the fence with those. Not terrible...but not my favorite. Though would be an uncommon wheel on a rocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just say no to multiple patterns.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

its so hard to do when you have a weird pattern car. i need the 4x114.3 or i could swap the entire suspension to get 4x100 hubs and still need wheels or i can finish killing these tires and get oh so slightly wider ones.  

or just leave it as it is.... it does need help though. maybe after i get the rocco back operational...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> its so hard to do when you have a weird pattern car. i need the 4x114.3 or i could swap the entire suspension to get 4x100 hubs and still need wheels or i can finish killing these tires and get oh so slightly wider ones.
> 
> or just leave it as it is.... it does need help though. maybe after i get the rocco back operational...


 What colour is the festivus for the restuvus again? Those would look spanking on a black car.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> What colour is the festivus for the restuvus again? Those would look spanking on a black car.


 ford white, with black bumbers 
like this....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

How about these? http://www.memoryfab.com/wheels/used/20091221171632


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

those are pretty sweet. 15's a bit big though.... id really like some compomotives th's, but they're a bit spendy for the festilaneous


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

woody16v said:


> eyeballing these beauties for the festus...http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120868898943


 
Too narrow, they'll need tall skinny tires. Just my opinion, but NO. 

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I should have read further; first thought was "rims for a Scirocco", not a Ferd. 

On that (painted to match)...hm.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

as skinny as they are, they're still a good bit wider than the stock wheels. (12x4 - ive seen bigger wheels on lawnmowers. skag tigers have 12x8's iirc)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Tech question: 

Becky's Scirocco will occasionally get really "stally" - but only when going up a hill. When it happens, it puts and misses. It smells like fuel. It also makes a loud buzzing sound from the rear right of the car. 

Beckymobile is a late 84 Scirocco that is totally stock. That is - it has a transfer pump, a main pump, and CIS. 

I replaced the main fuel filter under the hood. 

I'm thinking transfer pump. I know there is also a white plastic pre-filter above the tank somewhere too. 

Any hints?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Tech question:
> 
> Becky's Scirocco will occasionally get really "stally" - but only when going up a hill. When it happens, it puts and misses. It smells like fuel. It also makes a loud buzzing sound from the rear right of the car.
> 
> ...


 Is it possible she got a tank of gas with a lot of water in it? I'd try some of that drying agent crap to see if it was just a bad tank of gas. Other than that, what is positional? A big hunk of rust that only clogs something when on an incline? A plate that hangs up when on an angle?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya'll are waaaaay too quiet. 

Cincy news: Hotel group rate is held to the same price as last year - $92/nite. They **should** be ready to accept reservations. As always, it's the "scirocco.org" group rate. (937) 283-3200. Call early, call often. Cut-off is (I believe) May 12th. (I don't have the paperwork in front of me.)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah.... that happens..... 

Thanks for the news, though, Daun. It's quite well received here.  
Will make reservations soon.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Tech question:
> 
> Becky's Scirocco will occasionally get really "stally" - but only when going up a hill. When it happens, it puts and misses. It smells like fuel. It also makes a loud buzzing sound from the rear right of the car.
> 
> ...


 Mob-T,

I'm thinking deteriorated Pick Up Tube in the tank, that and a bad batch of gas are the two things I'd look into.

Oh, wait. we once went on a drive through the woods with a group of Scirocco-nuts and (was it David Guido?) had some off and on again trouble with performance, just like you mention. it turned out he had a ball of the Cat's honeycomb plugging the exhaust, but only sometimes.

mebby dat'l help.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I missed this when it happened, some 30-odd comix ago...










http://xkcd.com/1000/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I missed this when it happened, some 30-odd comix ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First about ball'o busted cat guts occluding exhaust...good call T, that's another gravity thing for sure. 

And though I am not a geek, I LOL'd at this. 

I will post up pictures at some point, for my whole March break. The high point of course was driving two Sciroccos yesterday, though I had been onti the hooch so it was merely a garage position shffle to get the silver car in the "back row" so she can go explore the roads a bit. She seems to be missing her interior as of yesterday, no idea what that is about, but I know that an 
8' long box should fit...:laugh: no Mikey, not for a dead hooker, but your applications of this useful info may differ....)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> The high point of course was driving two Sciroccos yesterday, though I had been onti the hooch so it was merely a garage position shffle to get the silver car in the "back row" so she can go explore the roads a bit. She seems to be missing her interior as of yesterday, no idea what that is about, but I know that an
> 8' long box should fit...:laugh:


 :sly:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> ... though I had been _onti_ the hooch so it was merely a garage position _shffle_ to get the silver car in the "back row" so she can go explore the roads a bit. She seems to be missing her interior as of yesterday, no idea what that is about, but ...


 
Cathy, all you need is a PLAN:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Guess what! Becky's car now needs a clutch!  :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Guess what! Becky's car now needs a clutch!  :banghead:


 FAILURE is inevitable. 

Plans are for the weak? Maybe. 

Plan for your plans to be compromised by FAILURE. 

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> FAILURE is inevitable.
> 
> Plans are for the weak? Maybe.
> 
> ...


 

Joe, you have now got an official slogan. I think you need to commit that to a T shirt.  

In other news, life is just wrong. Two of two Sciroccos not only started on the first attempt yesterday, but THEY BOTH ROLLED FREELY!!??????!!!! (number three is still wrapped up) The last time the bug sat that long, she skidded both back tires the entire trip out of the garage ( thank God for TORQUE!) before they reluctantly broke free. Needless to say, she now has new brake components, but A1s are not always so happy to roll the back brakes in the spring. AND her silver miserableness went for a trouble free trip to town and back. And by trouble free, I mean the police were busy elsewhere.   

Plans? Yeah, well, I did a "check of the struts" on old 136 today, on the lengthening stroke they pulled (too) easily apart revealing very badly torn seal which accounts for a few things in the hard landing department. I suspect the other side is no better. So that will get rebuilt. And exploring the only badly corroded part of the inner wing revealed it to be out of spec, as in, I put a hole in it with Scotch Brite by hand :facepalm:.....SO, yeah that's getting replaced. But I knew it was bad. The rest is in good shape. she's gonna be perfect.  

So yeah, I did about the same as the cartoon. Time for a beer and more sunshine. I have tulips in boom...is it May?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I promised to post up some pictures and since it was March break, is was really busy! So Monday/Tuesday I went up to Midwestern to visit an old friend, Miss Carrots. Drew was there too. So we did what we usually do, shuffle VWs with more than the usual motivation. This has become sort of a tradition, since he often needs someone to drive the VW while he drives the motivation. Here we see a Rabbit hopping along. It refused to roll its back wheels..... 










And here is a nice project MkI.... 










If you wanted a moss garden that is...the front floor moss matched the colour of the grass seen through the lacking hatch floor. It has served its purpose well, as a fitment jig. And as I mentioned, I got to "drive" this Vanagon into this tight storage spot. It was fun... 










Drew's dog has a horrible life, I just thought I would mention that. 










On to more important things.... 










Yeah, htere was wiring going on....lots and lots of it..... 










Once the wiring was cleaned up a bit, it was time for a test drive....:facepalm: 










Yup, she's ready to go to Cincy.  Poor Carrots, she gets a new extensive something more often than most people change socks. Pretty sure this is an alternator swap, so there is bound to be some wiring I guess.....


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

I might be swapping a 2.0L 16v from a 90 Passat in the Scirocco this week... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

into the 82 you have in your profile? 
My thought is that it is not just a weekend job...maybe Im too old:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> I might be swapping a 2.0L 16v from a 90 Passat in the Scirocco this week...
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Yes. DO IT!!!!!:heart::thumbup:


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes sir. Well it came out of a 90 passat and was put in my friends 88 Gti rally car. He swapped to an ABA, so the engine, harness, and computer are up for grabs. I know i have to route the fuel lines to the passenger side, but just wanted some input from some guys with obvious scirocco knowledge.


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yes. DO IT!!!!!:heart::thumbup:


 I'm really thinking about it! 
There is only 3,000 miles on the engine.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> Neptuno! You okay?
> 
> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...-tornado-touches-down-near-ann-arbor-michigan


 Yes timbo we are good....it was a crazy ride around here Thursday night....lots of h2o, we got mostly lucky...The town of Dexter not far from Ann Arbor had the bunt of it


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> I'm really thinking about it!
> There is only 3,000 miles on the engine.


 
Look at Cathy instigating!!!! before yo go ripping into stuff make sure you have the bible for both cars (Bentley) expirienced hands and that you really have thought this out...It is not just a blind I think Im going to do this thing... 

If it was me I would sort out the 1.7 get it right and then think of the swap...but that is just me...i have been like a bone collector for the last 3 years...and im yet to swap the 2.0ABA/JH with boost:banghead: 

Oh meant to ask what color is the interior in that 82 cedar green?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> yes sir. Well it came out of a 90 passat and was put in my friends 88 Gti rally car. He swapped to an ABA, so the engine, harness, and computer are up for grabs. I know i have to route the fuel lines to the passenger side, but just wanted some input from some guys with obvious scirocco knowledge.


 Ok, first of all, the Passat management / intake stuff is going to be a TIGHT squeeze in the Scirocco engine bay. Possible? Yes, but not very attractive. If you can find the intake bits from a 16v Scirocco it will look a whole lot better and perhaps be easier to work on in the future. 

Exhaust: The 8v parts will not bolt up to the 16v parts. Not even close. You will **have** to use a setup for an A1 chassis w/ 16v, the only thing from the factory with this setup was the Scirocco 16v. Or you can use an A1 16v aftermarket header. 

I'm with Tony on this one - figure out the issues with why the 1.7 isn't running first. It's not a great engine, but it's usually easier to start with known issues than adding more potential problems right from the start.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Ok, first of all, the Passat management / intake stuff is going to be a TIGHT squeeze in the Scirocco engine bay. Possible? Yes, but not very attractive. If you can find the intake bits from a 16v Scirocco it will look a whole lot better and perhaps be easier to work on in the future.
> 
> Exhaust: The 8v parts will not bolt up to the 16v parts. Not even close. You will **have** to use a setup for an A1 chassis w/ 16v, the only thing from the factory with this setup was the Scirocco 16v. Or you can use an A1 16v aftermarket header.
> 
> I'm with Tony on this one - figure out the issues with why the 1.7 isn't running first. It's not a great engine, but it's usually easier to start with known issues than adding more potential problems right from the start.


 You better be with me or I would have to....oh....well 
yes the 1.7 was the crappiest of all the engines in these, but a good working 1.7...its bullet proof...trust me i have abuse that lump...


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Look at Cathy instigating!!!! before yo go ripping into stuff make sure you have the bible for both cars (Bentley) expirienced hands and that you really have thought this out...It is not just a blind I think Im going to do this thing...
> 
> If it was me I would sort out the 1.7 get it right and then think of the swap...but that is just me...i have been like a bone collector for the last 3 years...and im yet to swap the 2.0ABA/JH with boost:banghead:
> 
> Oh meant to ask what color is the interior in that 82 cedar green?


 I have both Bentley's, All Data,and a VW tech at my disposal. 
The fuel distributor needs replaced on the 1.7, I took it apart for "cleaning" .... there was no cleaning or rebuilding it. The car runs great on starting fluid tho. 

The interior is mostly grey, and the headliner/ pillars/visors are white. I'm going to work on the car Thursday all day, I will be snapping a few pictures to post up. 

I appreciate all the advice though, I will definitely do more research before barreling ass into the swap.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> I have both Bentley's, All Data,and a VW tech at my disposal.
> The fuel distributor needs replaced on the 1.7, I took it apart for "cleaning" .... there was no cleaning or rebuilding it. The car runs great on starting fluid tho.
> 
> The interior is mostly grey, and the headliner/ pillars/visors are white. I'm going to work on the car Thursday all day, I will be snapping a few pictures to post up.
> ...


 In the mean time finf the FD from a 1.8 and put it in the car. It will work if all else is good to go..


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Ok, first of all, the Passat management / intake stuff is going to be a TIGHT squeeze in the Scirocco engine bay. Possible? Yes, but not very attractive. If you can find the intake bits from a 16v Scirocco it will look a whole lot better and perhaps be easier to work on in the future.
> 
> Exhaust: The 8v parts will not bolt up to the 16v parts. Not even close. You will **have** to use a setup for an A1 chassis w/ 16v, the only thing from the factory with this setup was the Scirocco 16v. Or you can use an A1 16v aftermarket header.
> 
> I'm with Tony on this one - figure out the issues with why the 1.7 isn't running first. It's not a great engine, but it's usually easier to start with known issues than adding more potential problems right from the start.


 That helps alot! Definitely not trying to create any more issues for myself. 
This is the first older volkswagen that I've worked on. 
I've had mkIII's and mkIV's , so this is my first stab at a volkswagen older than myself. 
I just want to do things right, verses " this will kind of work" 
Half assing is not something I want to be associated with. 

Again, Thank you guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> In the mean time finf the FD from a 1.8 and put it in the car. It will work if all else is good to go..


 I'm pretty sure thats all that it needs. 
P/O replaced the fuel pump,filter, plugs, wires, distributor, cap, rotor, timing belt.. 
there is a small cut in the throttle body boot, but I have another to replace it. 
It ran and idled fine on an alternative fuel source. 
I'll keep you guys up to date and will definitely post more pictures thursday through-out the day. 
:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Sounds like if you can find a replacement fuel distributor, you might be good to go. Easier than swapping out the engine and quicker too. 

OMG I just re-read what you said about Mk3s / Mk4s and your age. That makes me feel old.  :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Look at Cathy instigating!!!! before yo go ripping into stuff make sure you have the bible for both cars (Bentley) expirienced hands and that you really have thought this out...It is not just a blind I think Im going to do this thing...
> 
> If it was me I would sort out the 1.7 get it right and then think of the swap...but that is just me...i have been like a bone collector for the last 3 years...and im yet to swap the 2.0ABA/JH with boost:banghead:
> 
> Oh meant to ask what color is the interior in that 82 cedar green?


 Yeah. I am trouble maker. But a 2L 16V? Hello, that's fun in a box right there. And yeah, not as straightforward as putting it into a 16V car. I didn't notice that it was an 8V to 16V swap, but that certainly has been done lots of times, so you aren't chopping the trees, merely plowing the field. 

Me? My projects are more like moon explorations, no idea what I will find when I get to the dark side...... 

Latest pics... 










Some things that will buff out: 






























Speaking of which, I had a brainwave last this morning...I may as well bring part of the plane home to work on...that way I can do some Scirocco wrenching in between scrubbing and cleaning, and I will have my helper. She follows me everywhere, here she is gardening with me yesterday... 

...or....not....my internet service still sucks...:banghead: so that will wait till later....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Hang in there Cathy!*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


>


 Interesting how that one piece has a fair bit of corrosion, but the rest looks to be in good shape. BTW, I should get your opinion while you're here on that Skyhawk that Brad's working on for the guy who's exporting it. It's got LOTS of corrosion in the wings. 




punchbug said:


> Speaking of which, I had a brainwave last this morning...I may as well bring part of the plane home to work on...that way I can do some Scirocco wrenching in between scrubbing and cleaning, and I will have my helper. She follows me everywhere, here she is gardening with me yesterday...
> 
> ...or....not....my internet service still sucks...:banghead: so that will wait till later....


 LOL!!! It's both nice and sad that you can bring parts home.... but I've met your help and she's always nice to have around. 

Speaking of help, I had some the other day when I went to my parent's to work on Olive Oil. 










She wore herself out for the trip home.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it is great that you can take your kids with you like that, and have good hearing protection for her. My tiny pup would love it. 








He might have some issues fitting though.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Ruh-roh...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

gamblinfool said:


> Ruh-roh...


 Sigh, I will have a fresh hone too (get yer minds out of the gutter) but mine will be on my strut housing, the one with that lovely seal (?) above... 
And there are some lovely shiny things in that picture that are very distracting. It always seems a shame to me that it is all sealed up. but the the (EDIT:facepalm *smiles * will come and it is all good again. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ Dat dere's purrrty, Jeff. :thumbup: Is it going in the CE or the ragtop?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Check the update in the Blue Plate Special thread.  :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

gamblinfool said:


> Ruh-roh...


 
glad this is going into the ragtop :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

gamblinfool said:


> Ruh-roh...


 2 Liter Bubbles are my favorite. I wouldn't mind getting a little grease under my nails when the time comes...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Why is this so close to the bottom????? I just washed my Scirocco and she got a new bauble today, so she should be good to go. she does like her baubles, that one. So tell me what is wrong with this picture...not worried about salt in March, got caught in the worst snowstorm of the whole winter in October..... She seems to have had a goodwinter's sleep. Gotta vaccuum her and check the tire pressure and good to go...I hope. I never trust a 16v...they are very sneaky wabbit 
Edit: Okay, she is lighter now, apparently the area under the shift boot is a good place to store dog chow. Who knew?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Edit: Okay, she is lighter now, apparently the area under the shift boot is a good place to store dog chow. Who knew?


 Apparently the mice knew, and the cat didn't. And from what I've seen of your dog... yeah, don't even go there...  

Safe drive eh? 

PS I got the wires pulled into the hatch and the harness completed - just need to splice it into the rear connector and move on to the next one on the list.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

How could it be that nobody has posted in here today?? 

I'm at Cincy Ground-Zero today, and am expecting the arrival of a certain Silver 16v with Ontario plates on it before long. Aaaaand I heard from a couple other out-of-town Scirocco owners that will also be in Dayton this weekend, so it's officially looking like a party Saturday afternoon.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, Daun- I was busy. 

- Lost cell Phone found (discovered) in my friend's pocket, good to have friends. (And it needs charging, but "I didn't make any calls..." huh. ok.) This after tearing up the house and calling it while hovering near the trashcan outside, Hilarity ensued...

- Oh, and I had a phone interview, might be gainfully employed starting Wednesday. (Don't count chickens, ...).

Other than that, it's been uneventful... 


It's been hard to campain a Scirocco when you like to eat too. Gotta do something about that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I drove the 80 to work today and got one of the fine chaps to weld up an exhaust pipe for it. It's now much much quieter.


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Visited the 82 today 


































Anyone know where the paint code is located, I'll be honest when I say I didn't even try to look yet. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sticker in the spare tire well.  
Or (maybe) on the floor back there. But, definitely in the cargo bay.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> Visited the 82 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool photos :thumbup: 

this 82 is Cedar Green Metallic (LK6Y)

also the sticker you'e looking for looks like this, also as the VIN sticker : http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/vin_sticker.htm


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you:beer:
Planning on respraying it the same color...
Maybe mk1 bumpers?

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> Thank you:beer:
> Planning on respraying it the same color...
> Maybe mk1 bumpers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


If you have them look up the color code....have the painters do a small can as a tester and see 1st if it is even close....the mixes change. There is a current tread for Cirrus Gray (what my car is) that explained how paint recipes change over the years.

Cedar Green is one of my favorite colors....BTW your interior is special. 82-83 and maybe some 84's had 4 color plaids in the US red ( have most of them), blue (Randal is looking for most of them), brown/beige and black...that be you and upoo2 (trevor).... I'm sure many more, but I'm just saying.... don't just toss the interior out before noting if it is salvageable,

I went to Canada (just 45 minutes into Windsor) to pick up a complete (extra) red interior for mine. Front, rear seats, all door cards and rear cards..and have an extra 2 piece parcel rear shelf in read...Yours should be black....special these are.. I'm telling you special


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Status: All sciroccos broken. Again for a second time this month. :banghead:

My car: starter. Luckily it's under warranty.

Becky's car: Fuel pumps, and the clutch too for fun. 

Electric scooter: needs batteries

Bicycle: needs air in the tires

Legs: cramped. Needs bananas.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> Status: All sciroccos broken. Again for a second time this month. :banghead:
> 
> My car: starter. Luckily it's under warranty.
> 
> ...


Yikes! that is no bueno. Good thing starter is an easy fix, and it was warrantied.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> If you have them look up the color code....have the painters do a small can as a tester and see 1st if it is even close....the mixes change. There is a current tread for Cirrus Gray (what my car is) that explained how paint recipes change over the years.
> 
> Cedar Green is one of my favorite colors....BTW your interior is special. 82-83 and maybe some 84's had 4 color plaids in the US red ( have most of them), blue (Randal is looking for most of them), brown/beige and black...that be you and upoo2 (trevor).... I'm sure many more, but I'm just saying.... don't just toss the interior out before noting if it is salvageable,
> 
> I went to Canada (just 45 minutes into Windsor) to pick up a complete (extra) red interior for mine. Front, rear seats, all door cards and rear cards..and have an extra 2 piece parcel rear shelf in read...Yours should be black....special these are.. I'm telling you special



so that the grasshopper sees it!opcorn:



TheTimob said:


> Status: All sciroccos broken. Again for a second time this month. :banghead:
> 
> My car: starter. Luckily it's under warranty.
> 
> ...


Dude....black cloud go away from the timbos!


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

These seats are here to stay for sure. I have a guy that might be able to "refresh" them a bit. He does good work. 

Thanks for the heads up about the paint, I will definitely do that first.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> These seats are here to stay for sure. I have a guy that might be able to "refresh" them a bit. He does good work.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the paint, I will definitely do that first.



Im willing to bet I'll see this car in person one day


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

It will be at h20i and waterfest for sure.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I am here in Dayton, and have learned a few things. for example, if you are running on the same tank of fuel in Columbus as you were in Ontario, you should stop for fuel on one side of Columbus. THAT would NOT be the distant side. I had enough to make it through, but failed to account for the huge parking lot that turned a fifteen minute drive into an hour and a half. I had enough fuel for the fifteen minutes.....
And of course during this, my car suddenly went into a panic attack AND remembered all that stuff she'd read on the Vortex about 16Vs and how unreliable they are...so she decided that her glassy smooth idle was outta there...may as well hunt wildly for an idle somewhere between like 4000 rpm and 4 rpm. The 4 rpm wasn't quite enough so I was doing the good old clutch/gas/ebrake/look for cell phone idiots in SUVs....and stressing about how low into the red was the end of my fuel pumps...and did I mention that supposedly Obama was in town...and there was construction? 

So I did what any red blooded Canadian girl is a sundress would do. yup, hit the nearest off ramp into the heart of downtown Columbus in search of gas. And I knew I was not going to find that easily, but there were a lot of real "nice" looking shops with partly disassembled cars in the lots.....it was beautiful. :thumbup:

Amyway, after asking someone, I found some gas before running out, but I felt pretty stupid....luckily the people in the sketchy neighborhoods are always really nice. I was just glad it was a sunny day, and I had a really nice drive otherwise.Tonight the idle has returned to glassy smooth. I wonder if it was just some cruddy gas from the bottom of the tank? (but I will test the O2 sensor too, funny how the things you "just changed" get really old after years and years.....) It was good to get her out on the road, and she still makes that satisfying roar when the loud pedal is pushed towards the floorboards. God I love a happy 16V!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

glad you made to Dayton safely Cathy, despite a few minor problems


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My coworkers have boxed me


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

So it is safe now. :thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

California 16v said:


> glad this is going into the ragtop :thumbup:


Yeah - It'll be going into the rag. Need get all the bits, gaskets, etc, paint the block, clean the bay...  if only I could find the time and motivation... :beer: :facepalm:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*It's flying! *

@Cathy: When you asked for directions to the Gas Station, in the sketchy neighborhood, wasn't the 1st thing they braced you with a adamant demand?; "Who you wit!?" :what:

(Ah Spring, beautiful Ladies, Sundresses, & Sciroccos. All is right w/ the World...)

@Timob; dude. The Cobbler's Children have no shoes...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Just In! - arial photo of Cathy @ the Airport!*










"They're salty and crunchy, thats all good- but I always forget to bring enough condiments..."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Round 2!! :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> "They're salty and crunchy, thats all good- but I always forget to bring enough condiments..."


LOL! Cute! Okay, just a quickie as we are headed to the hangar for food and beer. I have discovered that a 16V Scirocco is the ideal hauling beast....last year this time it was an engine, this year, a main spar for my airplane. it was a good day, these planes are just like the Sciroccos of the skies, cheap, misunderstood, and surrounded by nutcases who love them, and hate them all at the same time....anyway, it was a good day tooling around with Daun so far...later then....

hey, I see nobody added anything in here. So I am still in Dayton-Moraine..and supposedly ther will be Scirocco-ing this afternoon!!!!!!First GTG of the year! AWESOME!!!!!!! I hope the weather cheers up, it looks pretty grey out there. And I have an orange cat......opcorn:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Round 2!! :screwy:


Glad to see you rolling around in a Mk1. Looking forward to seeing it in Ohio in a couple of months. 
:thumbup:

I did a little work on the brick red '85 I own. 1885, that is. Pulled down some terribly installed built in shelves, replaced a wax ring under my toilet and moved some car parts into the basement. Eventually installing a work bench down there.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Was drivin through Connecticut today and saw a "ducked" Golf. I thought that was a Rocco cincy thing. I got my 87 16v back yesterday and had to go to CT for some family stuff. Can't wait to get back home and get behind the wheel! Love peace and axle grease!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Juice87 said:


> Was drivin through Connecticut today and saw a "ducked" Golf. I thought that was a Rocco cincy thing. I got my 87 16v back yesterday and had to go to CT for some family stuff. Can't wait to get back home and get behind the wheel! Love peace and axle grease!


The duck's owner Likely wished it was a Scirocco.....or their other car was one. Which begs the question, "why were they driving the Golf then?" Anyway, the orange cat may have posted something when I was out of the room...he was tapping away on the touchscreen....let me know if he posted anything bad!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*"Nobody Posted here Today..."*

- Helped my Brother @ one of the local churches get ready for a big service tomorrow (multi-media, anniversary, etc, etc...)

- Helped roommate install wall mount for his flat-screen. (I'm still a CRT kinda guy...)

- Washing Machine/Dryer are setup outside so today we wash clothes under a rainy skies.

- An Orange cat sent me an interesting offer via email; but I need to send him a 'handling fee' 1st...


The day is not over yet...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

soo that 75 rocco i posted bout a month ago, well i cant get it. just not enough room. So if anyone in the texas area wants to know where it is and such pm me or something k its complete minus rear window but seemed solid


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rolled over 100k on the GTI this week. Only 10k more to timing belt change. Not sure I will have a garage with lift built by then. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Here for your viewing pleasure is my friend Connor OWNING the season opener yesterday in St. Petersburg Florida in Star Mazda. This kid can drive, and mark my words he will be in Indy cars within two years. You saw it here first.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Man, I was just going through my photobucket and seeing a bunch of pictures of my Alpine White Scirocco back home, I miss it a TON. It's been through hell and back the last 3 years, sitting at my parents place waiting to be driven again. Sadly the 85' I have now, just does not feel the same as that one. Which is weird, cause it's pretty much the same car. :screwy:

Maybe I need to dump a ton of money and hours upon hours or work into it...









A very terrifying couple of laps on snow tires at a track day at High Plains Raceway a couple years ago. (I know...snow tires...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

At one point I was driving a Karmann Ghia around the North Eastern Bay Area (not quite as swanky as the actual North Bay; Napa, etc...).

The guy I got it from only charged me $20 but it was a wreck w/ a broken windshield and too much bondo on the nose and it was painted some left over pastel yellow- (I had a point there for a min... Oh) and the tires were brand new but they had cost him each what he ended up charging me for the whole car- they slid around corners like they were molded out of Nylon. You know, like those coasters you put under the couch to allow a single person to slide it across the rug.

Damn. Sideways drifting at ten miles an hour.  

(I never did fix the bodywork, but I replaced the windshield & tail light lenses...) :facepalm:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So... clutch.

It slips when lugging the engine going up a hill. okay. Need a clutch.

So I drove up a hill and lugged the HELL out of it, revving the engine to 6000, and letting it spin. RRRRRRRRR! Then it stopped slipping, the engine went back down to the expected speed for the road speed.

Now it doesn't slip anymore. Even on that same hill. Even with abusive clutch-droppage.

Soooooo what does this all mean? Does the clutch have oil on it and I just burned it off? This is all very strange. I don't mind doing the clutch, I guess I just should deal with it!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> So... clutch.
> 
> It slips when lugging the engine going up a hill. okay. Need a clutch.
> 
> ...


Mine was weird, and before I changed it, on flat land it would slip like hell, but going uphill it was fine. very weird. Up until the point that one inch of snow was enough to bog down my car cause the clutch was slipping so badly. :laugh: I figured that was a good sign to replace the clutch.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine never slipped, it just exploded.










And then the new one started slipping like crazy after 2 weeks. :facepalm:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow! I've seen the center separate from the outer section, and that was odd, but yours is something.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow. What did that sound like?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

0dd_j0b said:


> Wow. What did that sound like?


It sounded mostly like the engine revving freely as the car's speed was decreasing. 

The car had been shuddering in reverse for a couple of years leading up to the failure. I had thought it was motor mounts, so I replaced them only for it to come back after a week or two. The last couple of weeks it was beginning to do it when starting off in 1st as well, and I'd hear a slight scraping sound as the clutch engaged.

As it turns out, there were no bolts in the bellhousing. None. :screwy:


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Speaking of clutches...
If I'm running a 2 Liter 16v and using my 1.7 trans, what clutch do I run? 
I haven't been able to find the answer anywhere, so I figured I'd ask the guru's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow! I've seen the center separate from the outer section, and that was odd, but yours is something.


For a minute I thought you were talking to me about the coupe...and about the clutch, is there a possibility the cable is binding up once in a while? And I have to report, my 16V is back home and it was a great trip. I will post pictures tonight...gotta go tame rug rats to pay some bills....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mk3vrdub6 said:


> Speaking of clutches...
> If I'm running a 2 Liter 16v and using my 1.7 trans, what clutch do I run?
> I haven't been able to find the answer anywhere, so I figured I'd ask the guru's


The splines in the clutch disc need to match the splines on the transmission input shaft. The transmissions in 16v cars (AGB and 2Y trans codes) used a larger input shaft than 8v cars.

So use a clutch for an 8v Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The Beckyrocco seems to run again. I drove it all around after cleaning the pickup screen of the transfer pump, and it hasn't stalled yet. 

I drove it by work, and my coworkers tried to bury it again!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got a computer question, and since it's off topic, it's on topic for this group. The mouse on our computer has suddenly decided it wants everything at minimum double clicked for it to do something. I've seen that years ago and it just sort of went away after restarting the computer, but now I am curious as to why it does it. Thoughts?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, a few from the weekend. My goal of course was to get this item which conveniently fit like glove into my ride of choice for the weekend. 










Daun had put the word out and quite a nice herd of Sciroccos assembled! 










We went to the local DQ for some ice cream since it was summer...










Here is a toad from my garden before I left home as proof. Toads in March, so wierd....










As anticipated, Daun did his very best to infect unsuspecting Sciroccoites with aviation...it seemed to be working!










In the meantime, tech procedures were happaning, this old gal was getting her intertial starter put back in, which is pretty neat...you turn a crank and get the starter spinning up to speed, then pull a lever and the engine kicks over. The spinning starter sounds like a siren! Made me glad mine isn't as tall.










I managed to get my feet off the ground in this "flying lawn chair" (I was just a passenger, but it was very neat and a tad breezy!) The view was spectacular.










And I got my feet into another interesting spot too...this is Sharon and Ben Harder's new ride:










And Susan, now a good freind of mine, finally took me for a ride in her baby. It was amazingly smooth.










On the way out, I shot one more since they had a bunch of the Wacos (and a Citabria) pulled out of the hangar. Her silver headacheyness behaved really well, and as always, I enjoyed driving her. I just love these cars!










Oh yeah, guess I owned this one!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Does the clutch have oil on it and I just burned it off?



Sounds right to me, Or the splines were crappy and didn't let it clamp fully. Either way the Italian Tune-Up (maybe this one's from some other country..) did the trick.

Id still schedule replacing the clutch though.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Since spring arrived early, I decided to daily Uncle Rocco. After owning it for 12 years, it's about time to get some miles on it. This is also intended to keeps some miles of my XJR.

Within two weeks, the steering wheel became loose, the seat belt broken, the windshield washer pump quit and I picked up a bearing hum.

LOL, It doesn't take long for the repairs to add up!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CALAWAYMK2 said:


> Since spring arrived early, I decided to daily Uncle Rocco. After owning it for 12 years, it's about time to get some miles on it. This is also intended to keeps some miles of my XJR.
> 
> Within two weeks, the steering wheel became loose, the seat belt broken, the windshield washer pump quit and I picked up a bearing hum.
> 
> LOL, It doesn't take long for the repairs to add up!


If you drive them a lot, those small things crop up n=but get dealt with. If they sit, those small things just build up and you never know about it till you take it for one of the infrequent spins and then you hate the car. Reglr driving keeps them happiest. Hec, it doesn't increase the expense of driving them much, and dunno about yours, but my latest trip was 41 mpg on the big gallon, about 32 on the US one. So that's not bad considereing I had my foot in it at every opportunity. INcluding a few tunnels...:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My scirocco is back on the road. the third starter works fine! 

It has a massive oil leak. Seems to be the pan gasket. Gotta get a rubber one and change that out!

Brown car still seems to be working. :laugh:


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

punchbug; but my latest trip was 41 mpg on the big gallon said:


> I'm driving like a little old lady and can only get 20 mpg with a strong wind behind me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CALAWAYMK2 said:


> I'm driving like a little old lady and can only get 20 mpg with a strong wind behind me.


I *am* a little old lady


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*'My Kung-Fu is Stronger than your Kung-Fu', Car Repair Edition...*

http://www.11points.com/Web-Tech/11_Geniusly_Ghetto_Car_Repairs 

I'm really tired of the whole "Aw, Man!, That's so Ghetto!" thing but I thought the link would provide some needed Tuesday chuckles... 

Here's a preview:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Realized last night that I had missed an important family birthday the day before.  She is now 24. Here is the birthday girl:


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

It's time Uncle Rocco repays me back and provides some transportation. BTW, I'm trying a pair of those Battery Tender Jr.'s. for the cars that are now stored due to Uncle Rocco's current daily driver status. Has anyone tried one before?


----------



## jrpgdavies (Nov 6, 2008)

punchbug said:


> If you drive them a lot, those small things crop up n=but get dealt with. If they sit, those small things just build up and you never know about it till you take it for one of the infrequent spins and then you hate the car. Reglr driving keeps them happiest. Hec, it doesn't increase the expense of driving them much, and dunno about yours, but my latest trip was 41 mpg on the big gallon, about 32 on the US one. So that's not bad considereing I had my foot in it at every opportunity. INcluding a few tunnels...:laugh:



Kathy share your secrets, how did you manage such a large number, when I know my old rocco hit maybe 22 at most!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but she is saying she is getting 32MPG, US. That's about right. I've never gotten less than 30mpg on the Cincy trips. mostly in the 32-35 range. What exactly is the "big gallon" though?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but she is saying she is getting 32MPG, US. That's about right. I've never gotten less than 30mpg on the Cincy trips. mostly in the 32-35 range. What exactly is the "big gallon" though?


Imperial gallons are larger than US gallons, and are what the rest of the world used prior to switching to a logic-based measurement system.

And yeah, my 16v cars usually get 30ish in mixed driving. My old black car got 40 mpg on the way home from cincy one year, when my tires started coming apart and I drove 50 mph the whole way from West Virginia to my house on the interstate because of the vibration.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I have no secret, and the big gallon is our previous measure of fuel, the Imperial gallon, now superceded by the Litre. No idea why I get that fuel economy, I just do. I drive mostly highway though, not lot of city out here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah, never thought of that. I just figured you used our gallon until your swapped over, but now it makes sense as a former member of the Commonwealth.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

A) Canadians get the 'Good gas'.

B) Cathy puts Toads in the gas tank...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*2 questions...*

a: does anyone know much about peloquin's diff shim kits? (like, if they're worth anything)

b: has anyone used or heard of these guys http://www.urotuning.com/shop/peloquin-020-80-kit-p-1938.html


thank you.



oh, also... i now have some nice shiny new synchro rings thanks to brokegti 
as well as a rather large scirocco related print thanks to 8380labs


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Here is the birthday girl:


:heart: :heart: :heart:

I call dibs should you ever decide to part with her.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> A) Canadians get the 'Good gas'.
> 
> B) Cathy puts Toads in the gas tank...


A) yes we do
B) no toads in my gas tank, I like toads way too much for that. and did you ever look at how beautiful their eyes are? well, do that next time you see a toad. And treat that toad well. He likely will live there for a while, they seem to be territorial. Sadly my garter snakes seem to like them too...

@ John! belated birthday greetings, and what did you get her? They like baubles eh? How about a nice set of headers or something?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> :heart: :heart: :heart:
> 
> I call dibs should you ever decide to part with her.


OK, Daun. But, my plan is this one I will keep forever. Of course we know how plans are.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> A) Canadians get the 'Good gas'.


Considering I payed $5.11 for a US gallon of 87 last night, we friggin' better.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Considering I payed $5.11 for a US gallon of 87 last night, we friggin' better.


The US gas is cheap because we cook down the bones of our enemies and mix that into our crude. 

Canadian gas is all killer, no filler.







As always, I am joking. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

gas is sure not cheap here, but no matter. I just got the sticker for the last of the Rocco's, so I will be burning lots of it this summer I expect. and God Bless the brewers of Quebec! :thumbup::beer:

Sorry, but it needed to be said.


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The splines in the clutch disc need to match the splines on the transmission input shaft. The transmissions in 16v cars (AGB and 2Y trans codes) used a larger input shaft than 8v cars.
> 
> So use a clutch for an 8v Scirocco. :thumbup:


Thanks, 8v clutch ordered 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning 

... and pictures from yesterday's aviation adventure


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning
> 
> ... and pictures from yesterday's aviation adventure




GRRRRR.....first, no Sun n Fun for me this year....second, that damn 'coupe is the reason for my current addiction. Syd has THE most gorgeous Ercoupe on the face of the earth, and it was pivotal in my decision to get my license. He posted up to the Ercoupe list; sounds like he's pretty lonesome so far with no opther coupes there yet. Mind you, one got toaled by a tornado last year, so maybe they got scared. But THAT is just such a gorgeous plane. AND!!!!!! that Beech 18 routine? My favorite, it is such an unlikely aerobatic candidate, but I love watching it, and the colors really suit it. SOOOO jealous. (and you know I love my H tails....)
My reality is bundling up for the winter :snowcool: that decided to happen today and then scrape crap off of my poor dissected bird, and maybe unearth the purple car and clean up my shop. NOT exactly Sun n Fun....Oh, maybe move some more firewood. the thrills here never end. 

Glad you got to go, and it looks like it was sunny too. :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Live action cow on the move!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mooooove over, bacon! Here comes a burger!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My coworkers gave me this epic cake! My car was built on my exact birthday. March 29th 1984


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

unless the swine is unaware of the quickly moving cow which could then result in a head-on collision. bacon burger :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Awesome cake Timob, and many happy returns to you and the Timobile! I am waiting for the snowifest to start (so far a nice spring day...) and of course that means that the most beautiful of spring flowers has to emerge from her cold winter sleep. Yup, the vert is all unwrapped. In the winter her pocket is a drab color and it always takes a while to get used to just how insanely bright she is when I unwrap her! Since her little sister (the headache) got a new bauble (Kamei goodness), I had to give her purple ness something too...but hers is even less common. easy install, she looks happy. :laugh: No pics yet....must go back outside and battle weeds before they get ahead of me....already stacked about a cord of wood to warm up the icy one when he visits, as per his request......no rest for the wicked.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So I go to pick up a couple of pizzas for a birthday lunch for one of my people and the GTI stalls when I put it in reverse. Start it and go to put it in reverse, and it happens again. I depress the clutch to start again and it stays on the floor. Sh*t! Well I'll say something for the hydraulic clutch-there is about an inch of pedal travel now, so there is clutch there. It's just engaged fully and not, no in between. On the way home I stop to get the little one milk and my mother-in-law is there with her Jeep and says she lost her power steering pump. I pop the hood, and the belt is shredded and idler pulley is floppy. Great, another problem. :banghead: Good news is that with a trip to the nearby parts store, home for tools and back home again for the pulley center bushing out of my Dakota, she is all set. I guess not too bad for a Jeep with 300k on it. Now for the GTI....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, so I added some brake fluid to the GTI. Not sure why it was down some, but after pumping the hell out the pedal and pulling it back up manually, she is fine.  Don't know what happened there and why the fluid was gone, but tomorrow is tire swapping day, so I will get a better look at everything. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey folks - what's the easiest way to remove the 16v body kit? I started at the back and worked forward, and as I undid the screws I realized... that's not all that's holding it on there. How should I 'unglue' it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Hey folks - what's the easiest way to remove the 16v body kit? I started at the back and worked forward, and as I undid the screws I realized... that's not all that's holding it on there. How should I 'unglue' it?


I normally just pull on it, starting with the side skirts and valances (since they only have a strip or two of glue at each end). Be careful not to flex the kit too much (especially the flares), or you'll crack the paint. 

Good luck getting the remaining adhesive off of the body afterward though.


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ok, so I added some brake fluid to the GTI. Not sure why it was down some, but after pumping the hell out the pedal and pulling it back up manually, she is fine.  Don't know what happened there and why the fluid was gone, but tomorrow is tire swapping day, so I will get a better look at everything. :thumbup:


if there is fluid literally at the clutch pedal leaking through the firewall, the clutch master is bad. found that out the hard way .


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

When I bought the MS V3 it came with a newer LC-1. When rewiring the cars dash I changed them out. Now the AFR just swings lean/rich then settles on lean.
I'm back out today to swap the,m back out again....
But we now have snow on the ground again!
Arrgghh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> When I bought the MS V3 it came with a newer LC-1. When rewiring the cars dash I changed them out. Now the AFR just swings lean/rich then settles on lean.
> I'm back out today to swap the,m back out again....
> But we now have snow on the ground again!
> Arrgghh


SNOWMAGEDDON!!!!! Hunker down.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Bah! Just cool and overcast out here today. Did drive the Scirocco for the first time since Cathy left last week though. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

it's actually a nice sunny day here, but I am indoors removing crud from #136's center section. So exciting....but there is ham and beef in the kitchen, so dinner will be good at least.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- There was a comic book character, StarLord, w/ a self-aware mirrored spaceship.


Local Weather: It's been warm in advance of a fast moving bit o' Rain passing overhead. Hot when the Sun's full on ya, chilly when the Sun sits down and the cool wind blows...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Rocco_julie said:


> ...But we now have snow on the ground again! Arrgghh





vwdaun said:


> Bah! Just cool and overcast out here today...





punchbug said:


> it's actually a nice sunny day here, but I am indoors removing crud from #136's center section...


Don't even get me started.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Don't even get me started.


Note to self. Full cord of high BTU firewood previously prepared may be insufficient to thaw the icy one. Tomorrow: Must stack at least one more cord of wood, preferably a mix of ironwood and hickory for maximum heat output. Also, stack multiple "Snuggies" on top of dryer for immediate warming as needed. Grab additional Irish Cream at Duty Free for preparation of "Special hot chocolate". Add padding to passenger compartment so uncontrolled shivering of occupant does not cause motor vehicle accident. 


yeah, that should about do it. So Karl, what's the weather like? (running, ducking....) :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Note to self. Full cord of high BTU firewood previously prepared may be insufficient to thaw the icy one. Tomorrow: Must stack at least one more cord of wood, preferably a mix of ironwood and hickory for maximum heat output. Also, stack multiple "Snuggies" on top of dryer for immediate warming as needed. Grab additional Irish Cream at Duty Free for preparation of "Special hot chocolate". Add padding to passenger compartment so uncontrolled shivering of occupant does not cause motor vehicle accident.
> 
> 
> yeah, that should about do it. So Karl, what's the weather like? (running, ducking....) :laugh:


This is not why I love you, but this alone would do it.

I'm coming off the Ice. Looking forward to firewood, "Snuggies" (actually, skip those; I got comfy sweats. Unless you got something in a size "cute redhead nympho, and her twin sister; on vacation for a week". Jus' sayin' , ya know), AND *drinkable anti-freeze*.

Cathy has me covered. Life is good.



It'd be interesting even now to bet on high temperature; positive/ negative outcome (average; yours plus mine / 2 = x) for the day, based on Celsius scale.

A month ago I would gone with Fahrenheit, albeit with about 20 degrees of point spread.

:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anybody know where I can buy new MkII outer window scrapers? I know I should have bought Potterman's extras when I bought them for the 16V.....:banghead: I've checked around a bit and nothing. The Slegato's are a bit crusty.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Let me know...*



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anybody know where I can buy new MkII outer window scrapers? I know I should have bought Potterman's extras when I bought them for the 16V.....:banghead: I've checked around a bit and nothing. The Slegato's are a bit crusty.


if you find a source. While taking apart Gino's replacement door have come to the same conclusion.
-Dan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> . Unless you got something in a size "cute redhead nympho, and her twin sister; on vacation for a week". Jus' sayin' , ya know),
> 
> :laugh:


Okay, for this request, I will turn you over to our WrongSeasonRacing assistant. he should be able to come up with something, but I'm not sure if he has a lot of stock in red headed twins. I can check, but I'm guessing that item will be on backorder. :laugh:

Okay, so Karl, how do you feel about raccoons? seems we have another one in our garage that wants a friend. You could be that friend. (otherwise 22cal. lead will be it's friend, this is number seven this year. ) This one is right out of it, does not even register when you shout at it or throw stuff at it. Glad I got the cat's needles up to date.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> but I'm not sure if he has a lot of stock in red headed twins. I can check, but I'm guessing that item will be on backorder. :laugh:



lol... seems to be the case all too often  someone should work on that


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Meh. another weekend in Detroit. I need to find how long I'm supposed to stay here, living in a hotel is expensive.:banghead:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

For my boss, when he gets to work...




















I already got someone else with the same setup today. It was AWESOME! :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re: Genetically pleasing dual set requests...




woody16v said:


> lol... seems to be the case all too often  someone should work on that



I'm having a little trouble in the lab turning theory into practical application. 

It's so easy to get distracted during research , and... development. 

Then there is the Cain/Able effect (or Mirror/Mirror if you prefer...). :what: 

And then there is the chronic sleep-deprivation and essential mineral depletion during testing and refinement.

( sigh ) I shoulda been an Astronaut.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anybody know where I can buy new MkII outer window scrapers? I know I should have bought Potterman's extras when I bought them for the 16V.....:banghead: I've checked around a bit and nothing. The Slegato's are a bit crusty.


Hmm, even Mk1autohaus on ebay no longer carries them, that's where I got mine a few years back.
Checked with the dealer, nothing there either...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...And then there is the chronic sleep-deprivation and essential mineral depletion during testing and refinement.



I'd be glad to help you out with that there "testing and refinement" phase, and I'll even cover the candidates airfare to CO. One- way, anyway; and there may be some delay in my posting results and findings back to you, interwebby is sometimes kinda funky where I live.

Jus' tryin' to be of assistance...

:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

LOLZ...
While we're on that subject, can we make it short-ish readheads?  
Or brunettes - that works, too. Short-ish preferred, though. And, cute. Has to be cute. 


Completely unrelated....
Today's April Fool's email from GAP made me LOL:


GermanAutoParts.com said:


> We take pride in always shipping out orders as fast as possible. Over the past couple of years we have introduced new services such as "Parts by Fax" and "Yesterday Air."
> 
> It has become clear that sometimes these methods are simply not FAST ENOUGH!
> 
> ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I'd be glad to help you out with that there "testing and refinement" phase, and I'll even cover the candidates airfare to CO. One- way, anyway; and there may be some delay in my posting results and findings back to you, interwebby is sometimes kinda funky where I live.
> 
> Jus' tryin' to be of assistance...
> 
> :laugh:


Well, whoever does the research may as well work on sextuplets since demand is so great. And once you get that down pat, clone some more clean MkIs, would ya?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hmm, even Mk1autohaus on ebay no longer carries them, that's where I got mine a few years back.
> Checked with the dealer, nothing there either...


And Volkswagen Classic parts doesn't have them either. I've asked a friend in Germany if there are any other source there. Hopefully he knows something.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And Volkswagen Classic parts doesn't have them either. I've asked a friend in Germany if there are any other source there. Hopefully he knows something.


If he does, I bet we could do a group buy. there's likely enough demand for a pile of them.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well, whoever does the research may as well work on sextuplets since demand is so great. And once you get that down pat, clone some more clean MkIs, would ya?



The Funky Thing is VW sent the Golf I/ Rabbit 'tool dies' to South Africa to enable what, at least was up to 2009, an ability to churn out brand new VW Rabbits. (Somewhere, I await the dusty recovery of the Tomb of the Forgotten Scirocco I Stamping Patterns.) Doug T says it'll never happen, but I'm not going to shoot the bringer of bad news...

btw- Cant cabriolet windows scrapers be pressed into service o a Scirocco II, if need be trimmed to fit, length wise? Randy? Anybody?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll have to see if they are available. And if they are, yes, a group is probably in order.
TBerk, I think it's the MkI that you can use the Rabbit/Cabby ones on, with a little trimming.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I'll have to see if they are available.  And if they are, yes, a group is probably in order.


:thumbup:

In!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

'Twas a productive day around here today, and there was a bit of Scirocco-related progress.

I spent several hours helping Phyllis (of white Wolfsburg '85 fame) with some yard work. Planted three rose-bushes and mulched one flowerbed. Once I left her place I went to the hangar and, mounted the newly pressed transmission mount bracket onto the "new" transmission for the maroon car, disassembled the "new" doorcards I'll be installing (converting to manual windows) and did some general clean-up around the hangar. I also cranked the 16v up for the first time this year and did a couple minor projects on it, including persuading the non-functioning driver's power window that it really should go up and down.

Anybody know where I might find a set of stock springs for an 8v Mk 2? I'm in need of a full set, soon, for the maroon car. I think she's going to become my part-time commuter to keep the miles off the wagon.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> 'Twas a productive day around here today, and there was a bit of Scirocco-related progress.
> 
> I spent several hours helping Phyllis (of white Wolfsburg '85 fame) with some yard work. Planted three rose-bushes and mulched one flowerbed. Once I left her place I went to the hangar and, mounted the newly pressed transmission mount bracket onto the "new" transmission for the maroon car, disassembled the "new" doorcards I'll be installing (converting to manual windows) and did some general clean-up around the hangar. I also cranked the 16v up for the first time this year and did a couple minor projects on it, including persuading the non-functioning driver's power window that it really should go up and down.
> 
> Anybody know where I might find a set of stock springs for an 8v Mk 2? I'm in need of a full set, soon, for the maroon car. I think she's going to become my part-time commuter to keep the miles off the wagon.


I *might* have mine left over from my 87'. I'll have to check. But if I dont, I will probably be replacing my 85' springs for coils soon, How soon you looking to get them?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Daun, great to hear that the white car is alive and well again, and that the maroon car is getting closer to being mobile. and that you did some gardening?????? ( pics or THAT didn't happen!) As you know, I have been gardening steadily and have to continue that around here....though yesterday's efforts were restricted to the shallow graves....so much work in the ever popular "wooded areas"... But I digress. LOL, Dennis just got call to cover a hairdressing class. I guess the dispatch must have seen my hair and determined that I had no business in there........:laugh:

No direction for the day at all....so who knows what I will get into.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Our seedlings are growing nicely under their nice indoor grow light and soil warmer. We got a late start this year but I really don't think it is going to matter much since the weather has been so strange.

I "lightened" the Corrado cylinder head some this weekend: 









Also FINALLY dropped off the VR6 and TDI blocks to my machine shop guy. Picked his brain for a while, had a few beers and we are coming up with a "plan" for the TDI build. More details later.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Our seedlings are growing nicely under their nice indoor grow light and soil warmer. We got a late start this year but I really don't think it is going to matter much since the weather has been so strange.
> 
> I "lightened" the Corrado cylinder head some this weekend:
> 
> ...


Seems like the season for that sort of thing, but around here it is small engines that are getting the attention. I helped Adam button up his sled engine for the second time last night...something didn't seal properly the first time...and he is now smart enough to bench test it before installation. he's also shopping for a Honda (gasp) engine to replace the very dead Briggs 'n Scrapiron that was removed from the Argo...there is one in Cincy...do I hear 'road trip'? And after the raccoon in the messy garage incident yesterday, the Honda Trike may be next in line...it too needs a block or full rebuild...it went boom many years ago.....lots of stuff out there needs mobilizing.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Wheel fitment: pokes a bit...


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Stanced wafflez


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, it's getting to the point where I need to rebuild one of my engines to be a little more stout than it is in stock form, either a stock JH or RD, I have those sitting around. So where do you get the rebuild kits from? I'm going to finish my MS install and I might as well start with a decent engine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So finding that there were no planes to rent, and there was a nice clear blue sky, what is a girl to do? Obviously, go along the lakeshore road and find a nicely restored Mach I from back in the day ( yellow and black of course) so we could do a properly noisy Easter parade. Seems I was not the only one wanting to knock the cobwebs out. :laugh: yeah, it was good. I tried to do a springtime green theme next, but the noise from the fuel pump foreshadowed a total lack of turney- over.  That red top is old. Anyone got a cheap source for a sealed battery? (I'll do another red top, they have been good to me....). The great enduring mystery of the battery world is the one in the headache, it dates back to the dawn of time I think and seems to still be working....just a cheapy Crap tire edition too! 

Okay, gotta check out Summit...

Oh, and tmechanic? If yo are staying NA, then go with the RD....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...Okay, so Karl, how do you feel about raccoons? seems we have another one in our garage that wants a friend. You could be that friend. (otherwise 22cal. lead will be its friend, this is number seven this year. )...





punchbug said:


> ...after the raccoon in the messy garage incident yesterday...


So... is that the same raccoon you were trying to set me up with a few posts back? And now you're saying "in the messy garage", like I wouldn't care about housekeeping?



punchbug said:


> ...I have been gardening steadily and have to continue that around here....though yesterday's efforts were restricted to... shallow graves... so much work in the ever popular "wooded areas"...


If answer to first question is "yes", is the correct tense now, "*was* the same raccoon"? I guess 7 wasn't its lucky number.


Hmm... welp, I appreciate your efforts; but I think a person should have at least some minimum set of 'standards'. And while I'm sure there are some twisted, psychotic, sick individuals on this forum (hey, we all have Scirocco's, right?) and some might take certain elements and re-arrange into some disgusting, bizarre joke involving "fuzzy", "cold", "stiff" and various permutations thereof...

...it won't be me. I am returning to civilization, thus will be abstaining (for the nonce) from "un-civilized" behavoir, acts, or words.

Which is to say, "inter-species necrophilia" is *not* on my bucket list, nor even on my "if you held a gun to my head" list. And not just as a combination, the 'either/ or' options are also beyond consideration, a distinction without difference; sorta like asking, "So Mrs. Lincoln, aside from that, how did you like the play?"

But I do appreciate the thought. Maybe, sorta. I think. Not sure.


:laugh: + many :beer::beer::beer: 's. My work here (Thule) is done. Pack tomorrow, outta here Wed to balmy Klang! yer' loose, Zak (something like that, they have funny names in Greenland), then NY on Thursday.


:thumbup:


This for anyone who wants to see what I (in part) made happen. Cathy, check when you have access to high- speed. Everybody, sorry the tracker program is such a POS. Blue is intended route, red is progress so far, above and left of origin (NE) is Thule AFB:

http://datatransport.org/grit


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... welp, I appreciate your efforts; but I think a person should have at least some minimum set of 'standards'.



Well, yes, I agree, and I was not suggesting that you cuddle up with the late procyonidid...or whatever the correct articulation of that group would be. I just was not too keen on greeting the varmint at face level every time I left the house, and honestly, it looked ready to wander right in the door. It was really out of it, poor thing. The only thing it reacted to in any normal way was the calico, and she was NOT impressed with it. So it needed to go away.










And besides, I though we'd established that a pair of redheads was your distinct preference. The messy garage is still a mess. Not to be confused with the garage my cars reside in, or the kid's shop. This is the one that is the catch all for junk. You will have to deal with it. Or close your eyes. My whole life is a bit of a mess, but at least it is interesting.

At any rate, glad to hear that you are ready to head to warmer regions, and my high speed is not high enough for that link, or reliable enough. Enjoy the gradual thaw as you head south. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Note to self: when your motorcycle's main fuse blows on deceleration, don't try to bump start it by letting out the clutch in first gear while you're still doing 20mph. 

You'll just lock up the back wheel, and poo your pants in the process :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Note to self: when your motorcycle's main fuse blows on deceleration, don't try to bump start it by letting out the clutch in first gear while you're still doing 20mph.
> 
> You'll just lock up the back wheel, and poo your pants in the process :banghead:


Just curious, are your pants one of the broken things? I'm guessing the main fuse is!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Note to self: when your motorcycle's main fuse blows on deceleration, don't try to bump start it by letting out the clutch in first gear while you're still doing 20mph.
> 
> You'll just lock up the back wheel, and poo your pants in the process :banghead:


Did the yellow Scirocco teach you nothing, young man?!?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Did the yellow Scirocco teach you nothing, young man?!?


That is a lot of poo poo shorts.....

be seeing you sooner and more often than you think Joe...:beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Did the yellow Scirocco teach you nothing, young man?!?


I ruin a lot of pants.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> I ruin a lot of pants.


there!....my job is done here


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


>


straining only makes it worse


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> straining only makes it worse


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

0dd_j0b said:


> I *might* have mine left over from my 87'. I'll have to check. But if I dont, I will probably be replacing my 85' springs for coils soon, How soon you looking to get them?


Well, the sooner I get them, the sooner I can wrap up this project. I have a couple other piddly things I'm working on with it, but once the transmission is in the car (awaiting some extra muscle, maybe later this week) then it's a matter of replacing springs and installing a battery.

The short answer? Within the next week or two would be ideal.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Daun, great to hear that the white car is alive and well again, and that the maroon car is getting closer to being mobile. and that you did some gardening?????? ( pics or THAT didn't happen!)


Well, the white machine is mobile under her own power. I have a couple projects to do before declaring her road-worthy though. (Things like having just city lights on the driver's side. No high or low beam. Plus that blasted oil leak.) The maroon car? Yeah, gettin' anxious for that too - been picking at it in 10-15 minute bursts when I have a spare moment down at the hangar.

Yes, me, gardening. Frightening thought, no? Sorry no pics, maybe next time. I'm due to go back over there sometime in the next week likely.

And this leaving the house at 7:45 a.m. and getting home at 10:30 p.m. is rough. I'm spending too much time at the airport. As if.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Those of you requiring poopy-pants just need a visit from TiMob the April-Foolster.

- Icy-Hot Karl has been too long on the Ice and needs to come South for awhile. (Its obvious dude... inter-special necro... 
< shudder >) 

- I wonder how many recipies Cathy has for Raccoon: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccoon#As_food 
http://www.google.com/search?q=raccoon+recipe 

- I got out the house today right after sun up, went across the Bay, North to Oakland (Oak-tOwn!) on the BART train,














. did my biz-ness (A double header as a matter of fact), dropped in on the Grand Lake Theater to see 'Hunger Games'







on the Big Screen 
(bonus points for a fine babe who eats what she kills)
http://www.renaissancerialto.com/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Lake_Theater









Through the Tube and Under the Bay to San Francisco's House we go..., er, popped up in SF and rode the ol Caltrain







back to Redwood City with a damn near door to door service via the slow-ass'd 296 bus line.

Felt like this guy: 









Only without the cute witch on the back...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> there!....my job is done here


So, icy one, how much gear are you hauling with ya? I have to crunch the logistics of this trip....short as the trip may be. The problem is, the boy tells me he has ordered some porch supports. While porch supports can be fun, they are LARGE. 










I guess I can ditch the shades for the trip home, but where is the fun in that? I wonder how many dollars worth of car parts I have brokered across that border over the years? 

Cholland, Thank you for ElTs signature line. We will be amused for years to come.

ElT? Well done my friend! 

TBerk? Out here I have the choice of stealing a horse or a tractor from the neighbour, or walking. You have so many cool options, and no, I am not ready to trade. Thanks for the recipes, I will keep thiopental on hand for number eight (okay, wtf is thiopental? Autocorrect for *them*? Sometimes this thing has acid flashbacks, I swear....) ... (okay, edit..looked THAT up...it is either what this computer is on, or it slipped and let me know that it is plotting my demise....or both........keeping an eye open for sharp needle like extensions designed into this thing now....lethal injection is not how I plan to go out) .The place I bought yesterday's burnt flesh offering had raccoon faces for sale. I didn't ask to see them. But they did have a kickass coyote "ear hat"! This is what you get when you venture out to the Rez.....yikes that was a ramble.....:laugh:

Hmmmm, if I convinced the boy to let me drive the porch, problem solved. I doubt that will happen....something about insurance....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So, icy one, how much gear are you hauling with ya?


Actually not much; for luggage just one medium- large suitcase, 1 1/2 x 1 x 1 cubits or so. Soft sided and fairly light.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Actually not much; for luggage just one medium- large suitcase, 1 1/2 x 1 x 1 cubits or so. Soft sided and fairly light.
> 
> :beer:



Okay then, we should be able to make that work with the big black Cheerios. :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Tubular!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2925017164.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Not crazy about the bodywork on the back end, but otherwise that is ****ing sweet.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This sucked today...









When I left work, I thought that the tail pipe was sitting a bit funny. And, the car was a bit louder than normal.
Thought that maybe the rear muffler had started to separate from its inlet pipe. Said "I'll look at it Thurdsay night."
Go downtown to pick up the kid from school, and... I see my tail pipe pointed at the ground.  
It rusted off of the muffler. 

Pop the hanger off of the body, throw it in the car.

Dayum, that car is fookin' LOUD without that!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cup-meister,

thats what you get from hanging around Eddie Murphy when he's got ahold of bananas...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

LOLZ!  

And, good morning, everyone! :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Cup-meister,
> 
> thats what you get from hanging around Eddie Murphy when he's got ahold of bananas...


Or maybe Joe was nearby? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> LOLZ!
> 
> And, good morning, everyone! :wave:


Morning cuppie!:wave:

Today I am pissed off with computers. It never ends. "just login to our website" yeah, if I knew my fiucking login that would be easy. logins are great if you use them every day. Major ****ing obstacle if you only use them once a year.:banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Or maybe Joe was nearby? :laugh:


Why I oughta....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Morning cuppie!:wave:


Yeah, g'Morning Everybody!



> Today I am pissed off with computers. It never ends. "just login to our website" yeah, if I knew my fiucking login that would be easy. logins are great if you use them every day. Major ****ing obstacle if you only use them once a year.:banghead:


Teach', what browser are you using? (Chrome, Internet Explorer, Fox o' Fire?) I know you have fun hating the Tech but if I dont help somebody with it, from time to time, my skilz deteriorate...


And, more importantly, _Everybody_- Go Outside sometime and *Look at the Skies*!

*April 2012 guide to the five visible planets*

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/visible-planets-tonight-mars-jupiter-venus-saturn-mercury

*Planets to see in the Sky Tonight*
http://astronomycentral.co.uk/planets-to-see-in-the-sky-tonight

http://www.backyard-astro.com/
http://www.sidewalkastronomers.us/ 

Feeling adventurous? 
http://www.google.com/search?q=make+your+own+telescope&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 

And because life is Forever About Learning, review the following:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digifant_Engine_Management_system


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today's work humor was provided by a car that (we think) was stolen, recovered, totalled, and salvage titled.
"Customer states there are some wires cut in the trunk. Wants to reinstall amplifier & navigation computer. Advise."
Hrmn, a _few_ wires cut? Methinks more... :laugh:










There was that big ball of what used to be a body harness in the trunk (looks like it was cut out of another car.) 
Everywhere in the car, there are large swaths of wiring that, well, just aren't there. 
Including everything for phone, amp, nav (left side of trunk.)

We all had some good LOLZ today.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cuppie,

Time to update to Fiber Optics and Isolinear Chips.

(I have a friend in the Federation...).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, reminds me of the time the Chrysler dealer informed us in a sad tone that there was no gear oil in the Cruiser. No, really? You think the fact that I can see the ring gear through the housing may have had something to do with that?:banghead:

"A few wires"...... Looks like Carrots to me. They were likely installing a new alternator or something......


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Why I oughta....


You know you will hear this for the rest of your life, right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> You know you will hear this for the rest of your life, right?


What I want to know is...did he disclose his car's shameless habits to its new owner? :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Cuppie,
> 
> Time to update to Fiber Optics and Isolinear Chips.
> 
> (I have a friend in the Federation...).


 LOLZ! 
Actually, there are (or, in this case, _were_) quite a bit of fiber optics in that car. E65 was the first of our cars to get a MOST bus for its infotainment/commuications system. Most (punny!) of this was stripped out of the car....
And, there's ByteFlight for the safety (restraint) systems.  



punchbug said:


> LOL, reminds me of the time the Chrysler dealer informed us in a sad tone that there was no gear oil in the Cruiser. No, really? You think the fact that I can see the ring gear through the housing may have had something to do with that?:banghead:
> 
> "A few wires"...... Looks like Carrots to me. They were likely installing a new alternator or something......


 More LOLZ!
Sadly, it's just a poor, stripped-out, pieced-together salvaged stolen/recovery car. 

One of our favorite bits:
The entire inside of the trunk was sprayed in rubberized undercoating. Including the insides of the (electro-mechanical) parking brake module. That will never work again - it can't move!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> LOLZ!
> 
> 
> One of our favorite bits:
> The entire inside of the trunk was sprayed in rubberized undercoating.


So, is this a Bee approved way of sealing in the hooker juices?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It may be.... :laugh:
I'll let him chime in to verify/deny that, though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh TBerk, i forgot to reply to you...the problem with the computer is not one you can solve. It involved me driving an hour to talk to my department head (after paying $4 to park), being told what my password to the college staff account was, then driving home and trying it only to find out that of course it does not work. So a few more phone calls later (which of course I could not get done yesterday due to timing) I have finally signed my contract. Obviously this is better than when they used to just mail a paper copy and I dropped it off on my first night of classes. Obviiously. Well, it may be better for someone......:banghead:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I asked in my build thread already but there is much more traffic in here to possibly get an answer. Had a draw, found out it was this relay. Part # 811 905 343, has a green/brown circle with a "1" in the green section on top. It was plugged into relay spot #1 for a Cabrio digifant control relay :screwy: Car is normal without it installed, thanks if anyone can tell what it's for.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Just read that Ferry Porsche died today.  You probably all know, but in case you don't, he designed the 911 and 904 among others.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just read that Ferry Porsche died today.  You probably all know, but in case you don't, he designed the 911 and 904 among others.


thanks John for posting this :thumbup:

... even though the loss of a great auto designer is sad news.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Oh TBerk, i forgot to reply to you...the problem with the computer is not one you can solve. It involved me driving an hour to talk to my department head (after paying $4 to park), being told what my password to the college staff account was, then driving home and trying it only to find out that of course it does not work. So a few more phone calls later (which of course I could not get done yesterday due to timing) I have finally signed my contract. Obviously this is better than when they used to just mail a paper copy and I dropped it off on my first night of classes. Obviiously. Well, it may be better for someone......:banghead:



OK, that is going to require a second beer. :beer::beer:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/06/a...-porsche-76-dies-designed-celebrated-911.html 

And RIP to Mr. Marshal as well...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

:wave:

Good morning. It's Friday!


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> :wave:
> 
> Good morning. It's Friday!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hoping to hear back from the local garage that has my 1980 today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just read that Ferry Porsche died today.  You probably all know, but in case you don't, he designed the 911 and 904 among others.


 Ferry was his father who died in 1998. 

It goes like this: 

Ferdinand Porsche - founder 
Ferry Porsche - son 
Ferdinand A. Porsche - grandson 

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you Joe. I should have caught that, but wrote what I read in an obit, which was clearly wrong.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

It seems like there's been a lot of confusion on that subject, rather unsurprisingly considering all 3 of them were named Ferdinand Porsche, and all of them were well-known for their respective involvements in Porsche history.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That is so full of win!!  

Oh, and: happy Friday to all! Especially those that have left work for the weekend.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I took the transfer pump out of the red car today. Found it was an aftermarket replacement. 

The tank has a TON of dirt. Sandy rusty rocky CRAP in it. Remember Becky's tank was CLEAN, and still had the original pump in it. 

While fishing out the pickup screen, which had fallen into the tank, I found a second pickup screen.  

Cleaned up the better of the two screens, and re installed everything. Main pump is quiet again. Looks like I have work to do in the tank though. Anyone cleaned one of these things?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Can't say that I have - yet. 
You're actually on my next thing scheduled for Wilda: replace transfer pump (because the main pump's been randomly noisy for a while.) 
I have the pump; I (finally!) ordered the cover seal today (it's only $1.50 for me from work!  ) 
Ordered a few terminals for the engine harness today, too. So I can finally get around to re-wiring the CVS circuit...  


My "Scirocco does random crap" thing for this week: 
Randomly, either the speedo, one of the cables, or the counter box starts making the most horrendous noise, when I get to somewhere around 65mph (sometimes starts as low as ~40mph); stops when I get to below 10-15mph. 
Only does it sometimes - but, once started, doesn't go away until I (basically) stop the car. 
Time to pull the cluster again...


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

good afternoon everyone 

it is quiet in here today


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

86rocco8v said:


> good afternoon everyone
> 
> it is quiet in here today


 It is indeed. Sunny in Seattle and I'm stuck at work. :banghead:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Workin... not jerkin.

The showroom was quiet then BAM!!!!!

nice day for sellin cahs

Happy Easter everyone! We bought Mason a soft cuddly white rabbit to play with. I don't have the heart to tell him we are gonna gut it, skin it, clean it and throw it in the smoker....14 hours later...fresh bunny. Mmmmmmm good. I love Easter!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://nyan.cat/ 

It's Nyan Cat's Birthday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Happy Easter folks, and those with little kids, enjoy it! We are having a turkey, and of course I will be headed out to my Mom's shortly. Don't eat too much candy!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy Zombie Jesus Day.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Happy Zombie Jesus Day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

No need to be Zombified about it; Prior to the birth of Jesus, there were many many Spring Celebrations.

Pick one...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> No need to be Zombified about it; Prior to the birth of Jesus, there were many many Spring Celebrations.
> 
> Pick one...


 He was dead and stuffed in a cave, 3 days later he came back, that's a zombie, and all because the Romans didn't double tap.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_(season)#Events 

I'd be more entertaining but I gotta dash...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

He died for your sins, now he's back for your brains. :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like Clementine will be going to a new home this week. The good news is that the new owner will fix the structural issues and keep her on the road for years to come. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Looks like Clementine will be going to a new home this week. The good news is that the new owner will fix the structural issues and keep her on the road for years to come. :thumbup:


 this is full of win....that is what the kiddies are saying now no?:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> He died for your sins, now he's back for your brains. :laugh:


 
Hah!, you iz baaaaad... (I'm tellll'nnn...)


Actually, I had hoped for as much traction with -

http://nyan.cat/ 



> It's Nyan Cat's Birthday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Looks like Clementine will be going to a new home this week. The good news is that the new owner will fix the structural issues and keep her on the road for years to come. :thumbup:


 This IS full of win! In other news, my son, being a responsible person after attending a friend's stag and doe, left his truck in town. When he got it home the mext day, he discovered that someone had opened the soft side little cooler in the bed, and helped themselves to the beer inside. The cooler was not taken. This involved a good climb....his truck is tall...This is SOOOO Dunnville....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> This IS full of win! In other news, my son, being a responsible person after attending a friend's stag and doe, left his truck in town. When he got it home the mext day, he discovered that someone had opened the soft side little cooler in the bed, and helped themselves to the beer inside. The cooler was not taken. This involved a good climb....his truck is tall...This is SOOOO Dunnville....


 At least they only took what they needed :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Hah!, you iz baaaaad... (I'm tellll'nnn...)
> 
> 
> Actually, I had hoped for as much traction with -
> ...


 I guesss that did not get you to far, right T?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

What is going on here???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> What is going on here???


 Not mu ch, finished breakfast, going to my Mom's...not sure if I can Internet from there...just as well if I don't find that out!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lots of painting, spackling, packing and general life tornadoes. I hate moving, but I can't wait to get into the new house. 

And what is _UP _with the cost of window shades? It's a RACKET, I tell ya!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Might be buying an Em-kay-four. Uh-oh. 

Brendan 

Edit: OWN!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Lots of painting, spackling, packing and general life tornadoes. I hate moving, but I can't wait to get into the new house.
> 
> And what is _UP _with the cost of window shades? It's a RACKET, I tell ya!


 Right....I mean.... Right!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Might be buying an Em-kay-four. Uh-oh.
> 
> Brendan


 You know, my brothers have had three Mk4s and other than coil packs, not a lot of bad experiences. 



The Mk4 Platform said:


> The reports of my failures are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> You know, my brothers have had three Mk4s and other than coil packs, not a lot of bad experiences.


 The one I am looking at does not have coil packs.  

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Might be buying an Em-kay-four. Uh-oh.


 As someone who spent his whole weekend doing the timing belt and valve cover gasket on his Golf (but failed at changing the spark plugs...), I wish you good luck and godspeed. My knuckles look like I got into one hell of a barfight.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I guesss that did not get you to far, right T?


 
Not even grouchy curmudgeons were roused to the taunting standard, waved briskly in air...

(btw- me like the pic @ top of page.)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> As someone who spent his whole weekend doing the timing belt and valve cover gasket on his Golf (but failed at changing the spark plugs...), I wish you good luck and godspeed. My knuckles look like I got into one hell of a barfight.


 CANT be any worse than the Audi. What Quattro has in technical superiority, it fails in packaging by a mile. 


Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> The one I am looking at does not have coil packs.
> 
> Brendan


 Now that's the ticket. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Now that's the ticket. :thumbup:


 What are these coil packs of which you speak? :laugh: And I am now driving a Hyundai...:banghead: 

I am completely exhausted. Somebody entertain me with Scirocco porn.....please!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> What are these coil packs of which you speak? :laugh: And I am now driving a Hyundai...:banghead:
> 
> I am completely exhausted. Somebody entertain me with Scirocco porn.....please!


 At your Service!


(I am shameless in my pursuits...)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4051464-Fresh-LK5V 






















(Thank you *OorsciroccO )*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> As someone who spent his whole weekend doing the timing belt and valve cover gasket on his Golf (but failed at changing the spark plugs...), I wish you good luck and godspeed. My knuckles look like I got into one hell of a barfight.


 It is much better to have your knuckles looking like you were in a hell of a barfight, than to have your nose and eyes looking like you were in a hell of a barfight. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It is much better to have your knuckles looking like you were in a hell of a barfight, than to have your nose and eyes looking like you were in a hell of a barfight. :thumbup::beer:


 :laugh: :thumbup: 


If anybody is interested, I am going to attempt, for the second time, to climb what was the world's tallest free-standing structure in support of cute, furry animals everywhere (care of the WWF). If anybody's interested in donating to such a cute, furry cause, they can do so here: http://my.e2rm.com/personalPage.aspx?registrationID=1394426&langPref=en-CA


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> If anybody is interested, I am going to attempt, for the second time, to climb what was the world's tallest free-standing structure in support of cute, furry animals everywhere (care of the WWF). If anybody's interested in donating to such a cute, furry cause, they can do so here: http://my.e2rm.com/personalPage.aspx?registrationID=1394426&langPref=en-CA


 I'm disappointed in your weak personal fundraising goal. And even more disappointed that made that donation to yourself. That's like bankrolling your own election campaign. Which, oh yeah, is totally legal in the US. :thumbdown: 

That said, I do like furry animals, so...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm disappointed in your weak personal fundraising goal. And even more disappointed that made that donation to yourself. That's like bankrolling your own election campaign. Which, oh yeah, is totally legal in the US. :thumbdown:
> 
> That said, I do like furry animals, so...


 Sorry bud... I need $75 to actually do the climb. And, if I donate myself, y'know.... 

Your contribution is greated appreciated. I will let all the cute furry animals I know of your generosity.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

No problem, dude. Glad to help a good cause. 

Also: status update: he likes to suck his thumbs already. 










:thumbup: 

Still baking nicely in the oven. Little boy Mair is either going to be a total gear head or completely uninterested in cars. That's my theory, at least.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> This IS full of win!


 I'm still kinda sad that I won't be driving her anymore. She's such a happy little car, but she deserves a shot at a second life and I don't have the welding skills. At least I'll likely still have occasional visitation. And she should be at Cincy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> No problem, dude. Glad to help a good cause.
> 
> Oh, and did I tell you all it's a boy?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> No problem, dude. Glad to help a good cause.
> 
> Also: status update: he likes to suck his thumbs already.
> 
> ...


 THAT is not car porn! You could have at least set the photo on top of some vintage wheels eh? TBerk has the idea, not only a MkI but it is stripping too! Well done!!! 

now back to Joe. Play that kid some metal music in utero, none of this wimpy "nice" calm stuff....at least that is what I did...but OTOH, look what I ended up with.... 

In other news, today's Google search was to find out what Anscochrome was...sounded like a color slide to me. For those who do not know what that is...it is FILM. This is 620, from my Dad's favorite Rollei (the little one...I have the bigger one, but will probably acquire the little one for sentimental reasons) 

So...Some film chemistry for dummies (since that is the level I understand it on...) Anyway, color film usually "captures" light with a silver halide, which in turn triggers a pigment. Processing negatives washes the silver away, and then does what it can to stabilize the pigments. So color processing used on B&W film is a huge fail, since it washes out the silver which forms the image.....anyway, seems the good old Germans at Agfa were thinking ahead, and although it IS a color film, (Ansco was the US branch of Agfa), and the correct chemistry is both nasty and obsolete, they were thinking ahead to the Internet age when I could discover that the B&W developer in my basement should yield an image! How cool is that? :thumbup: (It is not lost on me that I may have the only wet darkroom still known to mankind, but that's another discussion...) 

I also inherited a roll of Tri X. THAT I can deal with. Should be an fun little project, though we have found some, ummm, interesting images in the collection.....Lord knows what will be on the film. It cannot possibly be anything that I have not already seen preserved for posterity...:facepalm::laugh::


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Welp, I bought the mkiv. 2003 Golf GL TDI *2-door* 5-speed. Black. Exactly the car I was going to order factory-fresh from VW back in 2002 when I worked for VW but then backed out. 

I'll get pics once I pick it up, prolly this weekend. 

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

A black mk4 Golf? Uh ohhhhh..... 









If you need any advice on what *not* to do, just let me know


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> THAT is not car porn! You could have at least set the photo on top of some vintage wheels eh? TBerk has the idea, not only a MkI but it is stripping too! Well done!!!


 , but I was only the messenger; it was *OorsciroccO* doing Body Painting that attracted my eye...



> now back to Joe. Play that kid some metal music in utero, none of this wimpy "nice" calm stuff....at least that is what I did...but OTOH, look what I ended up with....


Nooooooo!, real Jazz- (trust me...) Not that Elevator Muzak, and Big Band's OK, but when 'the Oven' is tooling around the house have some complex subliminal stuff playing under the radar. 

There's so much stuff out there, you'll find something you like.

Save the Metal of Weight for the kid to discover on his own. What is Teen-aged Rebellion without some self-discovery? (Thats meant both ways...)



> In other news, today's Google search was to find out what Anscochrome was...


< snippage of interesting Historical and Chemical up-to-date'age >


> when I could discover that the B&W developer in my basement should yield an image! How cool is that? :thumbup: (It is not lost on me that I may have the only wet darkroom still known to mankind, but that's another discussion...)


Pretty sure my step-mom has one south of your Border... But I'm transfixed, continue...


> I also inherited a roll of Tri X. THAT I can deal with. Should be an fun little project, though we have found some, ummm, interesting images in the collection.....Lord knows what will be on the film. It cannot possibly be anything that I have not already seen preserved for posterity...:facepalm::laugh::


You gotta be real careful developing old film and revealing posteriors... 


Aaaand Now, for Something Completely Different!

*Today's featured article*

* Sideshow Bob http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sideshow_Bob 










*Cause we all need a little Evil Genius from time to time...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> If anybody is interested, I am going to attempt, for the second time, to climb what was the world's tallest free-standing structure in support of cute, furry animals everywhere (care of the WWF). If anybody's interested in donating to such a cute, furry cause, they can do so here: http://my.e2rm.com/personalPage.aspx?registrationID=1394426&langPref=en-CA


 
Book-marked till payday... Cause Cute & Furrie has an unnatural attraction for me... In an academic way. :laugh:

'Rule 46'


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Book-marked till payday... Cause Cute & Furrie has an unnatural attraction for me... In an academic way. :laugh:
> 
> 'Rule 46'


 And hey, seeing the most out-of-shape 25 year-old in the world climb 1776 steps has gotta be entertainment, right? :sly:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> And hey, seeing the most out-of-shape 25 year-old in the world climb 1776 steps has gotta be entertainment, right? :sly:


 Aw maaaan, I thought you were going to Climb the thing- you know, like Outside Surface.... Well, any way, I saw this on the local news today:

*The Shard: daredevils film amazing ascent of Europe's tallest building*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...azing-ascent-of-Europes-tallest-building.html

http://io9.com/5900635/what-its-like-to-illegally-climb-londons-tallest-building


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> And hey, seeing the most out-of-shape 25 year-old in the world climb 1776 steps has gotta be entertainment, right? :sly:


 Wait, who signed me up for this ****?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Some Scirocco news for all: 
Anyone need a speedo cable?  
Rock Auto has Beck/Arnley 1pc speedo cables on "wholesaler closeout" for $5.46.  
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?carcode=1285657&parttype=1440


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> A black mk4 Golf? Uh ohhhhh.....
> 
> If you need any advice on what *not* to do, just let me know


 What *not* to do? Too late, he already bought it! :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*And now a break in your regularly scheduled programming:* 

Anybody located more or less near Buffalo NY? Please PM me. 

Punchbug; please check your email.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> *And now a break in your regularly scheduled programming:*
> 
> Anybody located more or less near Buffalo NY? Please PM me.
> 
> Punchbug; please check your email.


 cholland_ is in the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Joe; I'm hoping for somebody near Buffalo but on this side (US) of the border. I'm having some transportation 'issues'. 

:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Thanks Joe; I'm hoping for somebody near Buffalo but on this side (US) of the border. I'm having some transportation 'issues'.
> 
> :beer:


 Daun's former Mk1, "Dieter" is owned by a member on here "bufguy." I'm 95% sure he lives in Buffalo. :laugh: 

Daun, am I right? 

_Edit_ 

Here you go, Karl: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?360504-bufguy


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

And thanks again Joe, I just PM'd bufguy. Hopefully will get a quick reply, I'm in a bit of a time crunch. 

Thanks for the assistance. Looking forward to seeing you at Cincy... many :beer::beer::beer: 's.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*How do you do it?*

I have reached the end of my rope. I have one hand left on it and it's slipping off as I type this. The battery is dead yet again on my Scirocco, the charger blew up last week and simply nothing is going my way. 

So I ask you all, how can I get through this? I really thought I was turning the corner with this thing. I hit a point that felt very similar right before I got it running last year, I wanted to quit but something kept me going. Probably the anticipation of having a fast car, hearing the charger whine for the first time and just feeling good about wrapping up months of hard work. I do not feel that way anymore. I might need to walk away from this "hobby" that I feel I am forcing myself to keep interest in. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the community and the cars we all have a collective love for. I just don't have the heart I used to. I work on cars for a living (been a Toyota Master tech for about 8 years now) and it really kills the love for it as a hobby for me. I do not want to work on stuff when I get home after a long day. 

Sorry for the rant, but I have nowhere else to turn expect to people who know what I am going through. End the madness or keeping pushing through? This will not be an easy choice, thanks for listening. 

Nate


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> And thanks again Joe, I just PM'd bufguy. Hopefully will get a quick reply, I'm in a bit of a time crunch.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance. Looking forward to seeing you at Cincy... many :beer::beer::beer: 's.


 Never a problem, sir. I'm also looking forward to catching up at Cincy. And :beer: :beer: :beer: as well. Sorry about never connecting with you on the emissions cap testing business. I still to this day haven not been out to that shop in the burbs I was referring to, even though I have referred other people to the shop :screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

8716vrocco said:


> I have reached the end of my rope. I have one hand left on it and it's slipping off as I type this. The battery is dead yet again on my Scirocco, the charger blew up last week and simply nothing is going my way.
> 
> So I ask you all, how can I get through this? I really thought I was turning the corner with this thing. I hit a point that felt very similar right before I got it running last year, I wanted to quit but something kept me going. Probably the anticipation of having a fast car, hearing the charger whine for the first time and just feeling good about wrapping up months of hard work. I do not feel that way anymore. I might need to walk away from this "hobby" that I feel I am forcing myself to keep interest in.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes you ally do need to take a break. If you have another mode of transportation, I would say put the tools down and walk away. Now, I'm not recommending you sell the car. No way. I'm just recommending a break. 

I myself spent several years improving my 16V, replacing parts, customizing it to my liking, etc. It had been in a light accident and had three colors of body panels and I had finally saved up enough money to repaint the whole car in tornado red. I was thrilled! The car looked brand new. I drove it with great pride. 

Fast forward six months down the road. I lived in the city and the car was parked on the street one night when it got thrashed by what I believe was a delivery truck. I was devastated. I literally drove the car to the burbs and parked it in my folks' barn for 18 months. I took a serious break. 

I did eventually restore it, but I had to temporarily walk away. I don't recommend taking as long as I did, but have faith!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been at that point many times. As of right now, I've driven my own cars about 5 times total in the past 6 months. I've been borrowing my stepdad's F150 since New Years, and borrowed my dad's 4Runner for a couple of months before that, because all 6 of my cars are broken. Hardly the first time that's been the case. 

Every time I get something accomplished on one of them, something else goes wrong (usually unrelated to what I just fixed). Often times 2 or 3 things go wrong. 

Needless to say, that kind of thing really wears on you and destroys your confidence, which serves to compound the problems. I think I may have finally turned the corner, as my Land Cruiser should now be driveable and my 80 Scirocco is driveable, save for relaying the headlights and upgrading the wiper motor. 

I'd say to take a break for a couple of weeks, then try to get something accomplished. Start small, then as your confidence rebuilds, attack the larger tasks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone replaced the B pillar Vinyl with something like the vinyl they use in those "criket" type craft things?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Sniffle* 










I just watched my little Mars Red '85 "Clementine" drive away with her new owner. Great car, but the rust underneath was too much for me to tackle. The new owner will attend to that. Some of you may remember the new owner, Garland - he's the guy that has been to Cincy several times with the lower-than-low Porsche 914. 

Now somebody find me a set of stock Mk 2 8v springs ASAP so I can get back into a Scirocco!!!!! (Insurance won't allow me to drive the 16v daily.)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

N8, 

Mr. Joe is spot on with 'take a step back and come again ' advise. 


Fresh eyes, Forest/Trees, Absence/Heart Growing Fonder, you know it intellectually. 

Create the reality of it. Keep your options open and revisit it in time.

Secondly, it help, sometimes, to co-habitate your form of insanity with like minded lunatics. 

Define a list of steps to complete the Project, invite your home-grown knuckle-heads over and concentrate on that one small scope of a step towards completion. 

I'm combining two things here; bite sized pieces and good and greasy friends. It helps to bribe them with snacks and cold beverages and some entertaining but not distracting music in the background. 

You are not alone, but also don't let your joy become your poison.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, that was really heavy and lyrical and life affirming and all that Jazz but what I really wanted to talk about is this:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...0251893296875_593216874_7737072_6705887_n.jpg 
(Facebook link, but don't fret- it was only a breadcrumb which lead me to to...)

http://tshirtgroove.com/meet-snorg-tees-model-ashley-pridgen/ 

Normally I'm more a fan of the Diana/Artemis genotype, (If not R. Crumb...) but every rule can be overridden by an exceptional, if confusing why its so, prime example.

Ms Ashley gained a (relatively) great deal of fame modeling t-shirts; 










Dat wood b ful o'win...

Hmm, seems she has a FB page too, note the too-cute video of her and the guy singing along to something straight out of the 'Juno' songbook. 

https://www.facebook.com/phoenixbeauty 

Now, if only I can get a wallpaper of her w/ a Mk1....

Having submitted this for your appreciation and distraction I now return you to your irregularly scheduled programming.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> *And now a break in your regularly scheduled programming:*
> 
> Anybody located more or less near Buffalo NY? Please PM me.
> 
> Punchbug; please check your email.


 Hi, you can email me and I will reply in the morning....sorry, but I got home very late from family dues this evening. I will try to call tomorrow morning. I take it that changing flights is not an option, so we will have to discuss what the options are if that is the case. My cousin's flight out is Friday evening. Okay, I need to try to get some sleep.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Just as other have said . . . you need to take a step back from the project and clear your mind. 

Then get back at it when you are ready. 

Lastly, remember that it is a project.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

t-berk, that's a Paul Taylor drawing, he writes Wapsi Square. 
http://www.square.com


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I will be stepping away from the car for a little while to clear my head. It's hard to step away from something I want to enjoy so badly but it will hopefully be for the best. I spent today stashing away all my parts I had laying around to keep my mind off it until I am ready again. The only thing I will be doing is sending out the blower for inspection and possible rebuild. It's something hard to ignore since it's outcome can make or break the project.

I'm not leaving here though, too good of a community to take a break from. Thanks again for hearing me out everyone :thumbup:

Nate


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Welp, I bought the mkiv. 2003 Golf GL TDI *2-door* 5-speed. Black. Exactly the car I was going to order factory-fresh from VW back in 2002 when I worked for VW but then backed out.
> 
> I'll get pics once I pick it up, prolly this weekend.
> 
> Brendan



Bollocks. Seller bailed out on me yesterday, AFTER I already had the check in hand and papers from the bank signed. FAWK!

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That sucks. What an ass!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Look what I did!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

that Awesome that you drove the '75 today Chris :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Made it a whole five miles. Idle ranged anywhere from 600rpm to 2500rpm :banghead:

Anyone know if idle adjustment screws are still available from VW?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> sorry, but I got home very late from family dues this evening.


Wish I could just give you a great big 'ol hug right now. You've had a pretty rough week. :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re: Silver Instrument Cluster....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Its been raining on and off the last few days, I like the rain. Just now we gots THUNDER. Oooooohhh....

Update- just had what sounded like Army Ordinance go off over head. House rattling type percussions from the sky, I'm temped to go outside but I don't need an upclose experience....

I'm sure it's looking something like this:










Sorry folks, out here we are blase' about the shifting surface of the planet; overhead pyrotechnics are novel and Entertaining and make you consider the wisdom of providing burnt offerings... just in case.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> re: Silver Instrument Cluster....


...what did I do?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Just as other have said . . . you need to take a step back from the project and clear your mind.
> 
> Then get back at it when you are ready.
> 
> Lastly, remember that it is a project.


yes do that and see the little $$ grow...so the project does too...:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Look what I did!


Im dazed and confuzeled...is that acid?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> What *not* to do? Too late, he already bought it! :laugh:


More great advice! If you decide it's a great idea todo your timing belt yourself, double check the tension before putti g everything back together. Otherwise you'll be ripping everything apart the next weekend when you can't stand the supercharger-esque whirl anymore. Damn it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> What did I do?


You operated a Scirocco on a Public Roadway. KUDOS!


TBerk
Master of the pathetic Vroom-Vroom Surrogate Scirocco Driving Experience....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> You operated a Scirocco on a Public Roadway. KUDOS!
> 
> 
> TBerk
> Master of the pathetic Vroom-Vroom Surrogate Scirocco Driving Experience....


I think he just pushed it out on the street to clear the driveway, and took that photo to fool us. As we know, anything on the instruments is "merely a suggestion", and I'm sure that cholland has mad Photoshop skilz ...so the car may actually be sitting in the back yard for all we know.....(and congrats, you drove your MkI before ME this year...mine is still sitting awaiting a new battery.)

@tberk, you should move to the Great Lakes basin, we even get thunder snow, well, if we get winter. LOTS of noise from the skies here. 

@daun, no worries, doin' fine, so is the family. It has been a very chaotic week though. I think I may fire up a Scirocco this morning.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> t-berk, that's a Paul Taylor drawing, he writes Wapsi Square.
> http://www.square.com



Dang dude: I'm up to 2007 and still runn'n...

Funny how it started out like this 
(not the very _1st_ strip, but representational)










Dudes a decent artist, both author and pen/ink...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, iceKarl and roccoJulie were here last night for a short but enjoyable visit. Since Julie had some "Documentation concerns" (yeah, you do need to renew that...:facepalm Karl crossed the border with me. Since it is threatening rain, I took the faithful Bug, and I believe I said this within her earshot, "Alternators are the spawn of the devil"... 

Anyway, she decided to throw a nice bright red battery light on the way out of the airport. Kept thinking of bad places for it to die...pretty sure a bad charging situation on a TDI would just turn it off unannounced....so it was...okay, take a deep breath..onto the interstate.... Don't die....on the peace bridge...don't die, don't die, don't die...at the crest of the bridge!! WOOHOO, I can coast down if she dies...almost through customs....don't die....next four lane...don't die...into the tunnel...don't die, don't die....phew! Back in Dunnville....why are you idling funny? don't die....on the bridge...don't die....almost home! Oh!!! The radio died...don't die, don't die, don't die...YAY!!! an ABS light...keep on swimming.....and an airbag light......in the garage!!!! Try a restart...at expectation...perfect silence except for the motion of the key.... 10pointsomething volts.....

So now I am gonna drag my sorry ass out there and see if the battery will charge with the trickle, and see if there is still a belt of some type down there. In retrospect, I suspect the battery. The Porch got one, Klaus has one on order, so she likely wants one too. May as well just order a case lot once that synchronicity shiit starts.  :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL!!!

Rode with Andy over to a model show in Fairborn this afternoon in the Focus. Battery light came on part-way through the trip, so maybe you're charging problems are channeling south of the border as well.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Rode with Andy over to a model show in Fairborn this afternoon in the Focus. Battery light came on part-way through the trip, so maybe you're charging problems are channeling south of the border as well.


Oh that is too funny! Now the next question is what German words the Focus has learned from the Heins.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Dang dude: I'm up to 2007 and still runn'n...
> 
> Funny how it started out like this
> (not the very _1st_ strip, but representational)
> ...


Oh yeah, it took a huge twist somewhere about 08, 09. But Paul is good people. He lives in Minneapolis.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

We got a DVR in the house now:

'Bullitt'



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062765/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullitt 

Local PBS means no Commercial Interruptions, fer da weeeen!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Is this thread dead? Or are you all out working on your cars for Cincy?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

working in the yard for a good portion of the last two days... and finally filed my tax return.



updates to my build thread should soon follow... long overdue updates:banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Is this thread dead? Or are you all out working on your cars for Cincy?



Well, damn. I was trying to show some restraint and not have it be the RSS:TBerk channel, all news, all the time.

(besides the fact that I'm up to 2010 on 'Wapsi Square' and counting...), I've been scheming a plan to return to the land Of Scirocco Operators. 

Still a scheme, not yet fertilized eggs yet, my last attempt was abortive soon after take off. weeHawk; on to other things.... < sniff >

Still, my arms are strong, my vision clear, my heart is true- I can be a nut job and still wrench, me hearties... arrrr


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=206565991

Want.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

mmmmBella! looks super early too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Another early Mk1 in Europe: http://www.autoscout24.eu/Details.aspx?id=211816462


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Is this thread dead? Or are you all out working on your cars for Cincy?


I was working at my jobz to make money for overdue car projects.

And with a 45-minute each-way commute, I have plenty of time to scheme on building this Titian red '85 that's been sitting in my hangar way too long for DD duty. I do have a few things I *can* work on, but bottom line is that before I can go much further I NEED SOME F*CKING STOCK SPRINGS because the race springs that are on it are just too harsh for my tastes. I'm not taking it off the jackstands until I replace them. The problem is that I don't have any stock springs. I've begged and pleaded on here but so far nobody has come (firmly) forward with what I need.

Yeesh, see what Scirocco withdrawal is doing to me? (Yes, I have a 16v but I'm waiting on a part AND the insurance policy forbids its use as a DD.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I was working at my jobz to make money for overdue car projects.
> 
> And with a 45-minute each-way commute, I have plenty of time to scheme on building this Titian red '85 that's been sitting in my hangar way too long for DD duty. I do have a few things I *can* work on, but bottom line is that before I can go much further I NEED SOME F*CKING STOCK SPRINGS because the race springs that are on it are just too harsh for my tastes. I'm not taking it off the jackstands until I replace them. The problem is that I don't have any stock springs. I've begged and pleaded on here but so far nobody has come (firmly) forward with what I need.
> 
> Yeesh, see what Scirocco withdrawal is doing to me? (Yes, I have a 16v but I'm waiting on a part AND the insurance policy forbids its use as a DD.)


Well, you could have the stock springs I took off the headache, but they would need both JB and duct tape..they were not in on piece! And was there someone up here that had a scheme involving me bringing some to you? I don't remember who, but it seems to ring a bell.

So as if life here wasn't enough of a mess, I hauled the Bug off for what is likely an alternator. Which is easiest installed after removal of the front end. yay, that will be quick. I hate alternators. The plane is not progressing...the center needs to go to the structures guy and that involves the truck which needs a universal....which involves my son not being up to his armpits in work leftover from last week. Yep, living the dream. But I am not complaining.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Been a while since i posted in here....


My wife and I finally got into our first house. What a feeling to be handed the keys to your fist home! 

Moved my car from my sh*tty little apartment to our new two car garage. 
The next time you see me post this car, it will have a new built 2.0TSI motor! 



In transit.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Been a while since i posted in here....
> 
> 
> My wife and I finally got into our first house. What a feeling to be handed the keys to your fist home!
> ...



the car looks awesome as always, and congrats on the house. that is exciting! I just got word on my daily, yep, needs an alternator. Friggin cars.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Ditto that! Congrats on the house man! :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Since this seems to be the most active thread, does anyone have a place or recommendation where I could get a Mk1 Car cover?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Got my car out of the barn today. Hibernating no more.

Here is how it sits :


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Since this seems to be the most active thread, does anyone have a place or recommendation where I could get a Mk1 Car cover?


I got one here a couple of years back:

www.griotsgarage.com

Custom made for your car. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Izzy's gots nice headlights....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Looking good Izzy's . . . That front end gets to me every time I see it. :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Since this seems to be the most active thread, does anyone have a place or recommendation where I could get a Mk1 Car cover?


For outdoors? I use them indoors only, and mine are regular cheapies with about 18" in length removed from the middle.





85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:
> :


Almost missed this!

BRIAN!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Looking good Izzy's . . . That front end gets to me every time I see it. :heart:


Agreed.

So, are we seeing you in OH this year?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Cathy sorry to hear about your dad.



scirocco*joe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> So, are we seeing you in OH this year?


No it is not in the cards for this year.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Since this seems to be the most active thread, does anyone have a place or recommendation where I could get a Mk1 Car cover?



calcarcover.com

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And Now, For Something Different- Completely*











Just Because...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Just Because...


Three questions (two are Cincy related)

1. Does that come in a different gender, in milk chocolate? :laugh:

2. Is it time for a Cincy sign up page yet?

3. Who is organizing the Cincy :beer: exchange?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Swapped insurance over to the Slegato from the 16V(yes we have maxed out the quantity of cars on our policy...) and I printed out the card when I came home. Apparently my 1 of 127 Slegatos is far more rare than I thought, because my insurance card says it's an '88 Volvo Scirocco. Now that has got to be rare.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Apparently my 1 of 127 Slegatos is far more rare than I thought, because my insurance card says it's an '88 Volvo Scirocco. Now that has got to be rare.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Crazy,

It makes yours one of the stiffest Rocs out there...

Think; "Hot, Oppressive Airborne Tank...", blowing in off the Med, up through southern Europe...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Crazy,
> 
> It makes yours one of the stiffest Rocs out there...
> 
> Think; "Hot, Oppressive Airborne Tank...", blowing in off the Med, up through southern Europe...


And it has no need of a car cover, since it IS the box it came in! :laugh:

Serves you right for living in Maine, if it isn't a Volvo or a Saab they get confused. So is the wife's one of those rare Saab Challengers?

I am feeling a wee bit overwhelmed with the tax deadline looming large and my Dad's financial situation still not close to being apparent. Should be a laugh riot.:banghead: And yeah, I still have a broken airplane project....among other things. SOOOO glad I am retired.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Swapped insurance over to the Slegato from the 16V(yes we have maxed out the quantity of cars on our policy...) and I printed out the card when I came home. Apparently my 1 of 127 Slegatos is far more rare than I thought, because my insurance card says it's an '88 Volvo Scirocco. Now that has got to be rare.


Have you looked into Hagerty, John?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

VW finally has a motorcycle division!

Oh wait... their insurance premium already has a 400% surcharge in Ontario :screwy:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Have you looked into Hagerty, John?


Hagerty is a joke for an MKII Scirocco . . . They *do not* consider them as a classic yet. 

So that is one strike again you, The next second strike will be mileage limitation unless you can hold yourself to only driving it 1200 mile a year.

With that second strike you *do not* qualify for their insurance.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Just finally got these on! So Stoked. rims look soooooo good


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Hagerty is a joke for an MKII Scirocco . . . They *do not* consider them as a classic yet.
> 
> So that is one strike again you, The next second strike will be mileage limitation unless you can hold yourself to only driving it 1200 mile a year.
> 
> With that second strike you *do not* qualify for their insurance.


I just went to Hagerty.com and set up a quote for a 1988 Scirocco owned by a 37 year old in Maine, valued at $8,000 and for 5,000 miles a year. It was $327 a year including unlimited 125-mile flatbed towing, lockout service and gas for *ALL* vehicles you own. 

That said, you do need to have a regular use vehicle that you drive daily and you have to store the car in a secured garage.

Brian, I don't know what the rules are for CT. Maybe they are different? I know there are age minimums that need to be met.

But I really dig Hagerty. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> I just went to Hagerty.com and set up a quote for a 1988 Scirocco owned by a 37 year old in Maine, valued at $8,000 and for 5,000 miles a year. It was $327 a year including unlimited 125-mile flatbed towing, lockout service and gas for *ALL* vehicles you own.
> 
> That said, you do need to have a regular use vehicle that you drive daily and you have to store the car in a secured garage.
> 
> ...


 Joe,
I was able to do a quote online without a probably. But when I called thats when they told me my limitations and I did not want to be that limited to the mileage.

But yes I would go with them if it wasn't for that. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I just went to Hagerty.com and set up a quote for a 1988 Scirocco owned by a 37 year old in Maine, valued at $8,000 and for 5,000 miles a year. It was $327 a year including unlimited 125-mile flatbed towing, lockout service and gas for *ALL* vehicles you own.
> 
> That said, you do need to have a regular use vehicle that you drive daily and you have to store the car in a secured garage.
> 
> ...


@Joe, yes I did look into them a little while back. And unless there is some different story as Brian mentions when I actually take that step with the Slegato and the 16V I do plan to go with them. That partially leads me to the next one....
@Cathy-I wish you better luck with your father's financials than we've had with my uncle's. He was Canadian and died 16 months ago. We are almost, partly done with all the financial crap for his estate(and we have people that do this for a living, doing it). Canada seems odd when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> @Joe, yes I did look into them a little while back. And unless there is some different story as Brian mentions when I actually take that step with the Slegato and the 16V I do plan to go with them. That partially leads me to the next one....
> @Cathy-I wish you better luck with your father's financials than we've had with my uncle's. He was Canadian and died 16 months ago. We are almost, partly done with all the financial crap for his estate(and we have people that do this for a living, doing it). Canada seems odd when it comes to this stuff.


Well, the reading of the will went like this..."what will?" :banghead: and I called his bookkeeper to see if he dropped the taxes off there...nope, she doesn't have them...:banghead::banghead::banghead: 
This is actually a surprise since my old man was always on about leaving things in good shape.... Mom's been great though, and that really helps!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I do like how it seems every little thing he had, such as a license, vehicle registration, memberships etc, all issue a partial refund when cancelled for death. Surprised us, as down here that would not happen.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Hagerty is a joke for an MKII Scirocco . . . They *do not* consider them as a classic yet.
> 
> So that is one strike again you, The next second strike will be mileage limitation unless you can hold yourself to only driving it 1200 mile a year.
> 
> With that second strike you *do not* qualify for their insurance.


Hmmmph. My 16v is insured with them, 5k miles / year, locked storage etc for $198/yr.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I was watching some short films about VW history as part of my training earlier, and they failed to mention the Scirocco.  They mentioned the ****ing 411, Dasher, and Quantum, but not the Scirocco. WTF.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> Hmmmph. My 16v is insured with them, 5k miles / year, locked storage etc for $198/yr.


what difference does a mileage restriction make when you have a car with known odometer failures? :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

via an email I got from some guy I've named 'Unka-Kev', (oh btw- He's one of us). 



> *Ferrari F1 Cars.....in New York?*
> 
> Here's a link to a Shell commercial shown only in Europe .
> Ostensibly, they're selling gasoline, but the cars used in the video
> ...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Hmmmph. My 16v is insured with them, 5k miles / year, locked storage etc for $198/yr.


How much did you insure it for, if I may ask? That would definitely affect the price. Or maybe they just know who you are and what you've done for these cars and are giving you a break. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Hmmmph. My 16v is insured with them, 5k miles / year, locked storage etc for $198/yr.


:screwy: Daun, Did you do it over the phone, or online?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> via an email I got from some guy I've named 'Unka-Kev', (oh btw- He's one of us).


Followed by this carporn ......http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=1_kwxzU4wL4&vq=medium


Berk? You a spend WAAY too much time on the net, and we thank you for that! I need to watch that again with my earbuds on......:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Berk? You a spend WAAY too much time on the net,


Inverted sleep patterns are a blessing and a curse... 

I think it
s time for a vacation...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Inverted sleep patterns are a blessing and a curse...
> 
> I think it
> s time for a vacation...


I have cats. I do not GET a sleep pattern!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Uh-oh, who is this?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Badpenny's car from a few years ago.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

That's a shame. I thought it might have been your black one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> VW finally has a motorcycle division!
> 
> Oh wait... their insurance premium already has a 400% surcharge in Ontario :screwy:


They have had one for a LONG time. They just chose not to produce any NSU motorcycles.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I was watching some short films about VW history as part of my training earlier, and they failed to mention the Scirocco.  They mentioned the ****ing 411, Dasher, and Quantum, but not the Scirocco. WTF.


The 411 was very important you know, it was the car that almost brought VW to bankruptcy. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, THIS is possibly the greatest barn find of all time...can you even imagine?

http://www.eaa.org/news/2012/2012-04-16_spitfires.asp

In other epic news, I got Dad's taxes in to the book keepers. I cannot tell you what a relief that is. AND I got to drive the purple car, always a good thing! :thumbup: It is never lost on me how lucky we are to have these great little cars.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Okay, THIS is possibly the greatest barn find of all time...can you even imagine?
> 
> http://www.eaa.org/news/2012/2012-04-16_spitfires.asp


Wow! Can you imagine finding those?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow! Can you imagine finding those?


Incredible. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> How much did you insure it for, if I may ask? That would definitely affect the price. Or maybe they just know who you are and what you've done for these cars and are giving you a break. :thumbup:


 I have it insured for a realistic (and APPRAISED) value of $3500 currently. And to answer Brian's question, I did most of it online, but they ended up calling me for clarification on a couple things.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Daun. The amount of coverage is most likely part of the difference. I will insure mine for a bit more being that it would be harder to replace.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Agreed. The KEY here EVERYONE is that you NEED to have the car APPRAISED. Do it. Do it now. Don't wait "until it's done" because project cars are NEVER finished. You can always update the appraisal.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Agreed. The KEY here EVERYONE is that you NEED to have the car APPRAISED. Do it. Do it now. Don't wait "until it's done" because project cars are NEVER finished. You can always update the appraisal.


 Hey, that's MY warning. Do it, do it now! It is not hard nor expensive. Just make the call and get it done.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

:wave: Happy Friday, everyone!  

Random tech question: 
So, I need to replace the right engine mount on my 16v - again (first one lasted ~6 months before it collapsed.) 
Now, short of a poly insert (rather not....), any suggestions on getting replacement #2 to live longer? 
I think I've heard of people filling some of the voids w/ urethane (aka Window Weld)... but, no details on how much, which voids, etc...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Stupid questions 

What are the condition of the other motor mounts.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

They're all still fine. I did the full set last April, when I did the timing belt (and a whole bunch of other carp.) 
Mounts are Meyle HD, got the set (w/ rubber insulator discs) from Moogie (Mk1Autohaus.) 
By October (last year), with ~5,000 miles on them, the right mount had collapsed, and started to break apart.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Are you using any ol' mount, or the specific mount for the 16v? They look kinda the same, but aren't.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

No, it's the 16v mount. 
And, I really, really don't want to do it a second time - it sucks! 
Definitely don't want to do it a third. 

And, before anyone asks: 
Yes, the mounts were installed in proper orientation, and tightened in the proper sequence as per the Bentley - and, with the vehicle sitting on its wheels. 
All other mounts are in good condition.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Just paid for a stereo for the Slegato; something that will look like it was original. Yesterday received some parts and some b-pillar vinyl for it too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok, more airplane porn! Look closely and you'll see a shot or two of me in here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh8YiSq2qxM 

Warbird fans? You may like this one shot this past Wednesday. Fun fact: Our 92 year old friend Herb - P47 pilot in WWII, was in the Mustang. His 90 year old brother was in the other B-25 - he was a B-25 tail gunner in WWII. I only wish I hadn't had to be at work for this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=kIsrnWvdGv8&NR=1


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Ok, more airplane porn! Look closely and you'll see a shot or two of me in here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh8YiSq2qxM
> 
> ...


 Sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for that Daun. I had a two year on my leg going "An airplane" the entire time too. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

He needs an airplane ride dad.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

He probably does. But at 2 I don't know if he'd be thrilled or terrified. But, I bet he would love to get up close to one. I also think he'll love Cincy because of the planes flying around.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Ok, more airplane porn! Look closely and you'll see a shot or two of me in here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh8YiSq2qxM
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

thanks for sharing


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> He probably does. But at 2 I don't know if he'd be thrilled or terrified. But, I bet he would love to get up close to one. I also think he'll love Cincy because of the planes flying around.


 Back away from the Kool Aid...... 

And are we all ready for Cincy or what? Still no sign up page (Julie has other things weighing heavy on her mind....maybe someone else can do one?) and no beer exchange set up yet. I would do the latter, but I already do a few things...maybe someone can step up? It's not too hateful as jobs go......and I will be looking for some of the usual things, free swag for Cincy awards, some Duckers, and so on..... 

WOOHOOOO Cincy!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yesterday I was able to remove a broken exhaust stud from Raulito's cylinder head. 

In 2006, sciroccojim did the same procedure on my white car. He taught me well! 

Drill slowly. Lots of pressure. Lots of cutting oil. Keep it cool. Don't let the drill harden the stud. 

Next time, I will have to drill a straighter hole!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And are we all ready for Cincy or what? Still no sign up page (Julie has other things weighing heavy on her mind....maybe someone else can do one?) and no beer exchange set up yet. I would do the latter, but I already do a few things...maybe someone can step up? It's not too hateful as jobs go......and I will be looking for some of the usual things, free swag for Cincy awards, some Duckers, and so on.....
> 
> WOOHOOOO Cincy!!!!!


 SOOOOO ready for Cincy. Surely we have another web developer in the group that could undertake the signup page. 

Personally I am looking forward to having a few things no longer weighing heavy on my mind, and of course a completed, running Carrots to drive. Here's hoping.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Warbird fans? You may like this one shot this past Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=kIsrnWvdGv8&NR=1


 Spectacular! I'd trade my front row seat in Hell for a Corsair! Also, what engine is that Zero running? Got any backstory on that plane?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Still no sign up page (Julie has other things weighing heavy on her mind....maybe someone else can do one?) and no beer exchange set up yet.


 As for the sign-up page - I don't usually like to put it up there until a couple weeks or so before the party... cuts down on the "signed up but oh I broke a nail so I won't be there" bit ya know? But yeah, if anyone wants to work on getting it ready lemme know.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

veetarded said:


> Spectacular! I'd trade my front row seat in Hell for a Corsair! Also, what engine is that Zero running? Got any backstory on that plane?


 I will see what I can find out. I know it is one of just a couple of original Zeros flying, but I don't know which engine it has. (Apparantly only one of the survivors is running the original.)


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone elae making an appearance at Dustoff tomorrow?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Not heading for Dustoff, no. I did drive two of the Rocco's today though, went to get into the purple one which has been my daily runabout of late, so she had barely cooled off, and I nearly jumped out of my skin when I opened the door and had two big eyes staring at me from the footwell!  Seems my "faithful dog" Puss Puss thinks she makes a fine cat bed....anyway, after moving the cat and the 'vert out of the way, I hopped into the silver one to deliver the dreaded Ercoupe spar, finally. That was not hateful since that involved a lengthy trip down the lakeshore road...LOTS of curves! I love these cars! :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Funny,

I'm getting to know Daun's Airport's topography better than some of the land much closer to home...


Cathy, you haven't lived until you awaken to some sounds, shift the pile of clothes lined for the washer in the morning, see a pair of beadies staring back at you and in your befuddled, sleep induced haze think "_Oh, it's one of the cats.._" and go back to sleep.

Only to discover in the morning, when reaching for said pile of clothing, it has been a juvenile opossum the entire time. 

(We're only semi-rural around here, and that means we're semi-suburban as well as semi-urban, all at the same time...)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

veetarded said:


> Spectacular! I'd trade my front row seat in Hell for a Corsair!


 X2 on that one. My all time favorite.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I will see what I can find out. I know it is one of just a couple of original Zeros flying, but I don't know which engine it has. (Apparently only one of the survivors is running the original.)


 TY Sir, I'd be curious to know. You are also correct in that there is one Mitsu-powered one left...the second was lost (thankfully after I had a chance to drool on it as a child) in the fire at the San Diego Air Museum.

If I ever become filthy rich it will be a train wreck between the planes/cars/bikes that I would own. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Funny,
> 
> I'm getting to know Daun's Airport's topography better than some of the land much closer to home...
> 
> ...


 We have possums out here too, but Calicos are much more dangerous!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Today we had Mason's 2nd Birthday Party. I'm exhausted. Glad that is only once a year.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, it's officially Crazy Season again out this way. 
(It must be the recent _heat wave_ [note lack of capital lettering..]). 

8 rounds from a semi-auto just now, about one or two blocks over.

Dumba$$'s don't get training, can't hit sheet except innocent bystanders, and it's chapping my hide...


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Today we had Mason's 2nd Birthday Party. I'm exhausted. Glad that is only once a year.


 John, 

Second Birthday's only happen once in a lifetime (not each year). Enjoy them all because before you know it, many will have passed and the little one won't be little any longer! :beer: 
-Dan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

MrPill said:


> John,
> 
> Second Birthday's only happen once in a lifetime (not each year). Enjoy them all because before you know it, many will have passed and the little one won't be little any longer! :beer:
> -Dan


 True Dan, thanks. "Little" being a relative term in his case. He was born tall and has stayed consistently in the 95%+ percentile for height. Most people think he is a year or two older.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

Who would have thought little pieces of release plate would keep a clutch from working properly? 
Luckily it is just superficial damage to the parts that are staying, but it sure made removing the pressure plate bolts a pain. All of them were bent and shredded where they go through the pressure plate.:banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

MrPill said:


> John,
> 
> Second Birthday's only happen once in a lifetime (not each year). Enjoy them all because before you know it, many will have passed and the little one won't be little any longer! :beer:
> -Dan


 Yeah, but there are some that you just hope to get through...at least the early ones don't involve police cars....just saying'. If somebody manages to bottle "little kid ramped up energy", I will gladly take some. 

TBerk...lay low, sounds like they be hunting' something' other than Bambi, and you might get hit! It's mostly shotguns out here.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nice day out today. Sunny-ish, ~50*F - nice, cool-ish air for the 16v to breathe in. Happy engine.  
Was very fitting, I think, when I was coming home, having some Echo & the Bunnymen (The Killing Moon) cranked....  
Car from '87, song from '84... works together.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, I'll post, just to keep it from moving to page 2. Ya buncha slackers


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

meanwhile on your south western Oregon coastal watershed... 


4-21-12 
The Rogue River 
4.5 feet of water, spinning anchovy rig


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok, I'll try this again... 

*ahem* 

Buying a MKIV! This time it is a 2005 New Beetle TDI in Charcoal Grey Metallic. (Go ahead and get your shots in now....) But it is a really nice, one-owner, low-mileage example. Flying out this friday to pick it up and drive it home. Excited!!! 

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Brendan on the new purchase :thumbup: 

where do have fly to pick up this TDI?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


> meanwhile on your south western Oregon coastal watershed...
> 
> 
> 4-21-12
> ...


 Damn, I bet it fought like hell!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Brendan on the new purchase :thumbup:
> 
> where do have fly to pick up this TDI?


 Not too far, Evansville, Indiana. 

Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> meanwhile on your south western Oregon coastal watershed...


 Holy cow!  ...err fish! 

That's huge!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ok, I'll try this again...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the club! you will have to get rid of that four ring nonsense over this way though


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> OK, I'll post, just to keep it from moving to page 2. Ya buncha slackers


 
DuuUUUUuude, I was keeping Silicon Valley from sliding into the Ocean.
..

(Just fininshed watching PBS scare the be-jeebus out of us re: melting glacial snowpack around the world. (Sliding Glaciers, Weeee!)

And, while I didn't get anywhere near a diesel today (good onya Mr. B,) the roomate has a big, Red, Dodge TDI Ram Truck. Does that count? (Extra points for 'Dual-ey' back end?) 

Oh, and I was cooking Salmon myself, just a bit ago. (Only, it came out of the freezer...)

So there. 


TBerk
stares at his two fishing poles and Pines for Fjords...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> Who would have thought little pieces of release plate would keep a clutch from working properly?
> Luckily it is just superficial damage to the parts that are staying, but it sure made removing the pressure plate bolts a pain. All of them were bent and shredded where they go through the pressure plate.:banghead:


 Otto, ya gotta talk more often. At least to me. 

Are you mostly sure you got all the shrapnel? 

:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

**sigh** 

Even posting in the classifieds I can't seem to find anyone that wants rid of some stock springs. :banghead:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That sucks, Daun. 
But, if it makes you feel any better: 
I need front springs for my QSW (PPO decided to do 'lower by cutting.' :banghead: Stock replacement springs do not exist.) 
Over in the Quantum folder, I've point-blank asked at least two people, who were installing aftermarket springs on their QSWs, if they would sell their OE front springs. 
What did I get? Crickets chirping.....


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Today I finally received the title for my bike. This was my first purchase of a new vehicle so it's a pretty big deal for me personally. It's a black Honda VTX1800F, it will be getting some attention this year since my VW is on a break. Windshield, new seats and some maintenance are in order. I was thinking about pipes too but I haven't found any that sound good to me. 

The ride 








Proof I now own it


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya'll are too quiet around here today.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

been out making sure the new to me Scirocco has an inside storage space, once it arrives


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I think my shifter needs some adjustment or maybe trans fluid change. Going from 1st to reverse and 1st to 2nd is kinda sloppy. Also I see that there is a small amount of leaking between the engine and trans near the oil filter and distributor. 

I'M NOT USED TO THIS!! I DROVE A CAMRY FOR 3 YEARS!!! 

But seriously the Mk1 is doing great otherwise.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Buying a MKIV! This time it is a 2005 New Beetle TDI in Charcoal Grey Metallic. (Go ahead and get your shots in now....) But it is a really nice, one-owner, low-mileage example. Flying out this friday to pick it up and drive it home. Excited!!!
> 
> Brendan


 NO IDEA how I missed this - must be distracted or something. 

Congrats Brendan - you'll love the PD engine - plan for an exhaust, turbo and clutch upgrade (oh yeah and a chip too...  ) 

Charcoal grey is a great colour for this car - mine is silver and as much as I like it I like the charcoal grey more. 

Still looking for a deadhead peace sign sticker for mine. 

What are you going to run in your bud vase?  

Drew


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

If it's just sloppy then a few of the parts in the shift linkage are worn out, usually the bushings.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> NO IDEA how I missed this - must be distracted or something.
> 
> Congrats Brendan - you'll love the PD engine - plan for an exhaust, turbo and clutch upgrade (oh yeah and a chip too...  )
> 
> ...


 Does it have the billet bud vase? I got one for mine when it turned 100 000.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My car has become undrivable, and I am not sure why. 

Over the last few days, it's been running really REALLY rich at idle - like 9:1 or so. 

This morning, it was running lean as hell. It sounded like it was running on two cylinders. 

When I tried to drive home, it would barely run. it sounds like a motorcycle. A very flappy vappy sound. It smells funny too. Can't really put my finger on what the smell is like. It's not gas. 

Megasquirt seems to be working fine, no resets, all sensors read normal. Vacuum works, but is quite high at idle. 

I thought that maybe the timing belt jumped a tooth. Raulito came over, and we re-timed the motor. Still ran like garbage. 

I removed the plugs. All four were really BLACK, and sooty. I put a new set of plugs in. It ran a little better, but still seems like it runs on two cylinders. 

I don't really know where to go from here. I think I'll re-do the timing once more. Then I may pull the fuel rail and do a flow test on the injectors.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

timbo are you vacuum hosed bound at all?? rips anywhere?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> My car has become undrivable, and I am not sure why.
> 
> Over the last few days, it's been running really REALLY rich at idle - like 9:1 or so.
> 
> ...


 What are your IAT readings like? If that sensor fails, well, rich happens. Does the O2 sensor feedback to MS on your setup? Is the O2 sensor dead? I'm always leery that a wierd sensor reading is just that, not based on the actual value.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> What are your IAT readings like? If that sensor fails, well, rich happens. Does the O2 sensor feedback to MS on your setup? Is the O2 sensor dead? I'm always leery that a wierd sensor reading is just that, not based on the actual value.


 My IAT matches the outside air temp. The o2 seems alive. I may do a free-air sensor/heater re-calibration tomorrow morning though to make sure.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> timbo are you vacuum hosed bound at all?? rips anywhere?


 Not with Megasquirt. It uses a vacuum line as the load source (MAP sensor), but it's just whatever the car sucks. You can have vacuum leaks out the wazoo, and it will still run just fine.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> Not with Megasquirt. It uses a vacuum line as the load source (MAP sensor), but it's just whatever the car sucks. You can have vacuum leaks out the wazoo, and it will still run just fine.


 How does the fuel pump sound? could the screen have dropped?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll are too quiet around here today.


 D,

I was tooling around BeeZerkeley- (my inner perv was beside himself w/ the current crop of warm-weather-coeds but) mostly I kind of was pilgrimage-ing my Hippy Heritage (re: 60's era Activism). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People's_Park 
_The mythology of the park is an important part of local culture. The local South Campus neighborhood was the scene of a major confrontation between student protesters and police in May 1969. A mural near the park, painted by Berkeley artist O'Brien Thiele and lawyer/artist Osha Neumann, depicts the shooting of James Rector, a student who died from shotgun wounds inflicted by the police on 15 May 1969._

But it wasn't all long hair and free-love and tie-dye, there was also a visit to the Used Computer Store, (an earlier incarnation of which I began my career in) and a cheeseburger from Oscar's bracketed on both sides by some red lager from Triple Rock and Jupiter brew pubs inclusively. (Sadly, while the Triple has Red Rock on tap all the time, I was unsuccessful in procuring a pint of RipTideRed from Jupiter. I am sad. ) 

Berkeley is also the city I first bought a Scirocco in; it was a four speed '77, silver in color and shocks all worn to hell. It came w/ an 8-track radio, a cardboard box in the back had some tapes in it even, and one of the things I miss most about that little car that could was the way it would submarine in tune w/ the 'ripples' on the *Cypress Structure *(which later collapsed in the Loma PrietaEarthquake of '89).

It would sort of act like it had Low-Rider hydraulics and pogo up and down and up and... so much fun at highway speeds. Saving grace was, it would remain level during these maneuvers. 

Ah, what fun to be had... 
in the rain. 

Remembering that reminds me of Grizzly Peak Boulevard; one of many roads in the Bay Area that teach you Sciroccos have their most fun in the 1st three gears. And on windy roads.

Vroom-Vroom.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

So, you gotta drive an SUV.

Why not drive a Lamborghini?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

My car ran like that when the MAP sensor failed. The engine flooded almost immediately and ran disgustingly rich. 
Remember Cath? 
600 miles from home too....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> My car ran like that when the MAP sensor failed. The engine flooded almost immediately and ran disgustingly rich.
> Remember Cath?
> 600 miles from home too....


 Again, sensor failure. Yep, I remember! I am right in the middle of a full week of teaching in "The School of Rock" (covering for the music teacher) Period one is "Rock Vocal"...but let me tell you, two drum sets and about five electric guitars in a small room can be a bit much.....it has been too sloppy here for Scirocco driving.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Cathy and Drew! 

Turbo upgrade... the GTB turbos are a bit pricey but I'll see what I can come up with.  

Prolly going to run a good old ballpoint in the bud vase.  I would also really like to "Turbo-S" it up a little. The bumper kits are reasonably priced and the S-seats and interior trims are a really nice touch. 

Cathy, what rear spoiler is that? It's one of the few that I actually like on the NB! 

Friday can't come quick enough. 

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Zeb sent me bad news today..... 
Although one can get a price for a new 160mph speedo thru 1stVWParts (VW 533-957-033-N, $69.89).... 
Apparently, it's obsolete. None available in U.S., Canada, or Germany.  :banghead: :facepalm: 
Mine is, well, quite shot. 
Waiting to hear back about the 120mph version, see if those are still available. 

Anyone wanna sell me a speedo (preferably a 160mph unit)?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The stereo for the Slegato showed up today. Maybe I'll get to install it this weekend.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I figured it out. 

Two of my fuel injectors had big clogs inside of their intake screens (fuel rail end) I cleaned one, and replaced the other. 

Investigating, I found that the pickup screen on my transfer pump had fallen off. I replaced the transfer pump, screen, rubber hoses inside the tank, and started it back up. 

Works great! In fact, it's WAY faster now. I have to re-tune it now with everything working right.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Not only does TiMob ask the right questions but he reports back w/ the Solution once repaired.
*Titanium
Molybdenum
Boron** 
*
Impresive...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...I'm always leery that a *wierd* sensor reading is just that, not based on the actual value.


 
'I' before 'E', except after 'C'; is the rule. But that's why ya gotta love English, for every rule there is an exception. Weird, isn't it? 

:laugh: 

Couldn't resist, sorry... I come from a long line of English teachers (Mom's side); and I LOVE to bash English teachers on ther spellung errurs, on the rar oppurtoonitees I phind. 

:laugh: + :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh, and... more fun with language. 

Imagine a shack deep in the Louisiana bayou, 'gator hides nailed on the wall to dry; a nice still simmering around the corner, a vintage pickup of undermined ancestry up on blocks in the yard. This is Cajun country. 

There's a hound-dog snoozing in front of his doghouse. On the doghouse is a board with the dog's name. It's common, conventional, and obvious as hell, I promise 3x e- beers to whosoever first guesses correctly. 

Hint: *spelling counts*.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Anyone wanna sell me a speedo (preferably a 160mph unit)?


 I noted the other day that I have a complete 140 mph cluster in a box at the hangar....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

OOOOHHHHHH.....  

I may take you up on that. I'm going to contact The Parts Place this week, see if they have any 'good' clusters (or, at least, speedos.) If they do, I'll try to pick one up this weekend (if I have the time.) 

Otherwise.. I may have to take you up on that. And, perform a tech procedure in the yard that weekend...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Although one can get a price for a new 160mph speedo thru 1stVWParts (VW 533-957-033-N, $69.89)....
> Apparently, it's obsolete. None available in U.S., Canada, or Germany.  :banghead: :facepalm:
> Mine is, well, quite shot.
> 
> Anyone wanna sell me a speedo (preferably a 160mph unit)?


 I got my 160 mph speedo new from VW a couple years ago . . . At that time there was only 5 left in the world. 

Glad I pulled the trigger when I did then.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> I figured it out.
> 
> Two of my fuel injectors had big clogs inside of their intake screens (fuel rail end) I cleaned one, and replaced the other.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear she is back up and running . . . It's a normal thing . . . must of had some *EVIL* left in her.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...oh, and... more fun with language.
> 
> Imagine a shack deep in the Louisiana bayou, 'gator hides nailed on the wall to dry; a nice still simmering around the corner, a vintage pickup of undermined ancestry up on blocks in the yard. This is Cajun country.
> 
> ...


 My spelling was once wonderful, but then I started to teach.  I actually got to third year biochem before I found out protein was not spelled protien. I before E except after C and the T in protein... 

In other news, the dog's name was GOD..owner was dyslexic? Do I get one beer for playing? :beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Everyone likes a "barn find" story right? Well, for something completely off-topic (which is of course ON topic in this thread, I submit the following. Some friends and I have been tasked with helping to clean out a "hangar" (pole barn) full of airplanes / parts for the widow of the gentleman who started / ran the local airport for years. This stuff is located on their farm, a few miles from said airport. Upon opening the doors we were treated to an overwhelming sight.... 




























I'm not sure how far along things got on Sunday as I had to go to my real job, but this is where things were when I left. 










Mind you there were still at two mostly intact Cessna 150s and a fuselage for a third still buried. I imagine we'll be out there some more this weekend.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

While we're off topic - love this pic that my friend Mike took the other night while riding in a Waco UPF-7.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Daun for the 2 above posts with airplanes in them


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> ...oh, and... more fun with language.
> 
> Imagine a shack deep in the Louisiana bayou, 'gator hides nailed on the wall to dry; a nice still simmering around the corner, a vintage pickup of undermined ancestry up on blocks in the yard. This is Cajun country.
> 
> ...


 I think you mean "undetermined".


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...I actually got to third year biochem before I found out protein was not spelled protien. I before E except after C and the T in protein...
> 
> In other news, the dog's name was GOD..owner was dyslexic? Do I get one beer for playing? :beer:


 Hmm, so another exception to the rule. I didn't really understand how goofy English is until I studied German, which is a very precise language. In comparison, English is very often irregular and inconsistent. 

In other news, yep a beer for playing; but no win. One can find "DYLSEXICS UNTIE !!" bumper stickers anywhere, not just in the South. Hint: think Cajun names... 

:beer: 



tmechanic said:


> I think you mean "undetermined".


 Correct, I did mean that. "Undermined" still works, though. 

:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


>


 Piper Cub! Nice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Like, WOW Daun! What a rat's nest of goodies! I bet you guys had a blast looking into that collection...good luck sorting the good from the bad! I'm still going from work to the estate, but it is getting down to sort of a dull roar over there. We are almost through the high priority stuff, and headed for the less urgent layer.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll just have to drink those e-beers myself. 

The name on the board on the doghouse, the dog's name is...... (wait for it).... 


PHIDEAUX 



Cajun. Dog. Get it? Heh-heh.... 

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> My spelling was once wonderful, but then I started to teach.  I actually got to third year biochem before I found out protein was not spelled protien. I before E except after C and the T in protein...
> 
> In other news, the dog's name was GOD..owner was dyslexic? Do I get one beer for playing? :beer:


 
No way, his name is Bubba. (Don't you guys follow NCIS?)



> "Undermined" still works, though.


, that was going to be my reply as well.. 

btw- in terms of spelling and syntax most misuses are intentional for affect/effect. 

otoh, sometimes I'm just trying to change the way we spell/speak. Cause I know better... :what:

I forgot to mention Daun, Sky-King Extraordinaire, and his barn finds. Tally-Ho!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> No way, his name is Bubba. (Dont you guys follow NCIS?)


 No, his name is PHIDEAUX (don't youse guy follow a thread?); that's the whole point of the joke. 

howya been, Tosh? 

:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, oh- I forgot; Today's fun in progress is a multipartition'd, multiboot, External USB Hard Drive w/ Ubuntu Studio as the Default. (For my A/V God of a brother.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> No, his name is PHIDEAUX (don't youse guy follow a thread?); that's the whole point of the joke.
> 
> howya been, Tosh?
> 
> :beer:


 Last 1st, see my preceding post. 

1st last; I was one upping yer joke.... Abby, she of 'Louisiana Goth as Forensic Scientist' fame on NCIS had dialogue written as something, something "and Bubba riding shotgun...". The male listening was disconcerted to hear about Bubba, until it was revealed he was a dog. The best dog. 

Self fulfilling in a prophetic way, it was self depreciation in it's obscurest.

(Had to explain it...)

I'm gonna go buy that beer you sent me now...
Back'atcha::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

This is making less and less sense as we go along, but what the hell... 

Some years ago I bumped into a girl I'd known in Jr. High German class, downtown at what was the then- new refurb-d Old Town Square. 

Not any major not dealt with issues/ and/ or lust... nice girl, all that, but nothing special. 

She introduces me to her boyfriend, who says "Hi, I'm Bubba". No ****... coveralls, and everything; hell IIRC he had a "Skoal" hat. 

Not sure why, but I think my mind is out to get me killed. 

The first thing I thought of was the scene in _Highlander_ where the hooker meets the Kurgan (Clancy Brown at his darkest bestest), says "Hi, I'm Candy" and he replies, "...of course you are". 

So of course I said the same thing. Apparently I got skipped on the genetic 'self-preservation' thing... but it worked out OK, he was indeed as dumb as he looked and didn't get the reference. 

:beer: lucky is good.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...I was one upping yer joke...


 Then you missed it, or would have wroten; "one- downing". 

Puns are a race to the bottom, OK? For example: 


Why don't cannibals eat clowns? 


[easy, so easy...]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Then you missed it, or would have wroten; "one- downing".
> 
> Puns are a race to the bottom, OK? For example:
> 
> ...


 A) which is not the same as 10 Downing... 

B) Obviously they taste funny... 

Well, I'm on my last day of my Glee experience, and I will be glad to leave them in the dust...I am ready to resume retirement! Of course the phone might ring Monday morning..... 
Hopefully the weekend will be sunny and Sciroccos will be out and about!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Good Morning y'all











Fixed my Explorer coupe










All better!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Piper Cub! Nice.


 Bzzzzt. Just 'cuz it's yeller don't make it a Cub. 

It's actually a Bellanca 7ECA Citabria.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I need to take apart my dash this weekend and try to figure out why I'm not getting any heat. I know DKScirocco mentioned the HVAC controls were wrong but I'm just hoping it's a case of mixed up tubing rather than having to try and find a new unit. And I need to get the AC recharged but that is not important when everything else doesnt seem to be quite right. So now I'm reading my Bentley trying to understand what could be wrong before I get in there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I need to take apart my dash this weekend and try to figure out why I'm not getting any heat. I know DKScirocco mentioned the HVAC controls were wrong but I'm just hoping it's a case of mixed up tubing rather than having to try and find a new unit. And I need to get the AC recharged but that is not important when everything else doesnt seem to be quite right. So now I'm reading my Bentley trying to understand what could be wrong before I get in there.


 And dumb question, but the valve to the heater core is letting coolant flow into it, right? Those like to stick in one position even if you move the heater controls.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... B) Obviously they taste funny...


 
for that you get :beer::beer::beer: 's.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

punchbug said:


> And dumb question, but the valve to the heater core is letting coolant flow into it, right? Those like to stick in one position even if you move the heater controls.


 I think so but i was going to check that as well. Hopefully it's something dumb like that.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I need to take apart my dash this weekend and try to figure out why I'm not getting any heat. I know DKScirocco mentioned the HVAC controls were wrong but I'm just hoping it's a case of mixed up tubing rather than having to try and find a new unit. And I need to get the AC recharged but that is not important when everything else doesnt seem to be quite right. So now I'm reading my Bentley trying to understand what could be wrong before I get in there.


 
To be clear; are you not getting heat? Or not getting airflow? I assume you've checked that the heater fan is working? 

Coolant flow to heater core is easy to check; warm up car, put heater control knob to full Heat On, observe position of lever on the *heater control valve under the hood*. There's no flow if it's closed, SO if it's open and flowing, the coolant hoses to and from the core will be warm. If they're not, push the lever on the heater control valve fully the other way and check the hoses again, if they're still cool you're not getting flow through the core. 

I just looked at the HCV on my '78, fairly sure they're the same; full *Cold* (no flow) is HCV lever pushed *away from the cable sleeve*, full *Hot* (full flow) is lever pulled down to the cable sleeve. 

So if no flow, possible faults are: 
1] clogged/ broken heater control valve 
2] clogged heater core 
3] clogged hose 
4] defective thermostat 
5] weak waterpump 
6] sheer bad karma... 

Different solutions for each (can't help you with the karma thing, sorry), so I suggest checking for flow first and see what you find. Maybe start a thread? If you have to go after T-stat and/ or W/P... I feel your pain. Definitely start a thread, with A/C it's a PITA to get to; plan on replacing both. It's like doing a clutch, replace everything at once 'cuz it's a pain to get at (actually, Scir's aren't bad for clutches...). With factory A/C there's a couple of sneaky hard to find bolts that'll drive you nutz. 

If the problem is airflow; with fac A/C your air routing is done by vacuum, and set up to "fail safe". That is, if you lose vacuum and all vent flaps go to default position, you have defrost. Do you have defrost? Is it hot? 

Well... keep us informed, hope this info is helpful. 

:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I just sold my Scirocco.  

I'm feeling a wee bit empty right now.  

The only A1 chassis car I have right now is the Rabbit.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! Why? Every thing ok?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Victor is inspected! 

No head lights on the PS, but the guy said "I know you'll fix that..." and stuck the sticker in the window. 
$80 later, wire, connectors, heatshrink and new Halo head lights (another bill) on the way, I am off to re-wire the front end of the car..... 

The fuel map tunes well and the new motor now has about 20 miles on it.With out an air filter the compressor chop is really loud. The angry Squirrel is alive! 

At 50 miles I'll change the oil and the coolant (its filthy!), then run that for the next 500 miles.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just opened my old fuel filter. The destruction was EPIC. It was FULL of rust. FULL! I'm gonna make a thread about it tomorrow. Two more injectors clogged the screens are full of rust. I'm soaking them in 100% seafoam until tomorrow.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Iroczgirl said:


> I just sold my Scirocco.
> 
> I'm feeling a wee bit empty right now.
> 
> The only A1 chassis car I have right now is the Rabbit.


 


Wow, didn't see that coming so soon, im confident you found a great home for it though. 
Congrats on the sale, though, it will always be remembered as your car. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> I just sold my Scirocco.
> 
> I'm feeling a wee bit empty right now.
> 
> The only A1 chassis car I have right now is the Rabbit.


 SO confused Izzy....what the heck? I bet you already miss it....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I do miss it. TONS.  

But, I can always build another one. The only thing I don't have are euro bumpers.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> Victor is inspected!
> 
> No head lights on the PS, but the guy said "I know you'll fix that..." and stuck the sticker in the window.
> $80 later, wire, connectors, heatshrink and new Halo head lights (another bill) on the way, I am off to re-wire the front end of the car.....
> ...


 
This reminds me! DAUN! I seem to remember that you said your 16V headlights were off on one side.....did you recall that when I wired them, I put a fuse for each side in the harness? Check it, it will be under the hood! As for me, the good old 16V truck got used for airplane hauling again, still has only one seat, so it was the easiest thing to transport some 8' steel tubing in. Never thought I'd need 28 feet of that for this plane, but life is full of surprises! As usual, it was hateful having to drive that car.:laugh: She's SUCH a nice ride,  

My hubsand's attempt at using HIS car as a truck today was much more fail filled...ending with a tow truck. This is why he is not allowed to drive mine.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> This reminds me! DAUN! I seem to remember that you said your 16V headlights were off on one side.....did you recall that when I wired them, I put a fuse for each side in the harness? Check it, it will be under the hood!


 I shall have a look in the near-ish future. (We'll see what the wx is doing tomorrow since I was lucky enough to get a three day weekend. Wooo!!!!) I've been preoccupied with other things like getting the "new" transaxle mounted into the '85 and landing the 172 in a cornfield. 

What? Pics or it didn't happen? Ok then.... 

The "new" transaxle for the maroon '85. It's a 7a, which is pretty tall, but should be nice for highway cruising (.71 5th!) which will be the primary mission for this car. The installation couldn't have gone smoother - even lining up the driver's side motor mount to get the bolt through and into the capture nut was completely painless. It was bolted up, hoisted and mounts installed in a half hour, and that includes searching for a couple of missing pieces of hardware. 










And then there's the 172. It's not exactly as you might think. An old friend of mine is in the process of building an airstrip on some land he bought awhile back. The hangar is up and the runway is recently seeded but isn't usable yet. So, he's using a short (1400 ft?) narrow (20 ft?) strip of dirt / weeds in the middle of the cornfield adjascent to the new runway for now. That's what we landed on yesterday afternoon - he in his Champ, me in the 172 (since my Champ is down for annual.) In the pic you're looking down the "runway" which the tail is just clear of.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> I just sold my Scirocco.


  

WTF?? Why would you do such a thing????


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> I just sold my Scirocco.
> 
> I'm feeling a wee bit empty right now.
> 
> The only A1 chassis car I have right now is the Rabbit.


 Oh Yeah? look here sister- I got a suspension and two new air dams and headliner. 
Besides a milk crate w/ a few odds n' ends, Thats all. 

No bread or meat? Heeere ya go, ...










, I actually commiserate m'Zgirl.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

had an airshow on base today. Snapped some pics but was checkin the planes out too much too take too many.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

So I made it home on Friday evening with no issues, and I must say, I am IN LOVE with this New Beetle already. 370-ish miles and used maybe half a tank of fuel. I just filled up so we will see what she can really do. I love the PD engine, I had never driven one, just the various flavors of ALH TDI's, and the PD is a different beast- so much grunt it really feels like a much bigger engine. 

I cleaned up the interior a bit yesterday, today I am going to attempt to remove some road line paint that the car had driven through at some point. Thinking rubbing compound to get it out, any ideas? Anyway after that I will put up a pic or two. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> So I made it home on Friday evening with no issues, and I must say, I am IN LOVE with this *MkIV Scirocco* already. 370-ish miles and used maybe half a tank of fuel. I just filled up so we will see what she can really do. I love the PD engine, I had never driven one, just the various flavors of ALH TDI's, and the PD is a different beast- so much grunt it really feels like a much bigger engine.
> 
> I cleaned up the interior a bit yesterday, today I am going to attempt to remove some road line paint that the car had driven through at some point. Thinking rubbing compound to get it out, any ideas? Anyway after that I will put up a pic or two.
> 
> Brendan


 There, fixed that for ya.  and even without a PD, I have had a ton of fun in mine so far. She's slow, but I am still gonna park in the green spots, and argue that mine is more green than the hybrids out there. Mine's still got life in most of the original components after thirteen years, 
Which no hybrid will be able to boast.  

In other news,,,I may just toss the seats back in my "16V truck" ( aka the Silver Headache) 
She's done enough hauling for now. And the cat is getting too familiar with the "new" garage furniture, LOL! Supervising a Rabbit exercise session, and by Rabbit, I mean this kid right here: 










She is just the cutest thing ever.  But then every gramma says that about her first grandchild eh?  

OH! and thanks! To Meltkamp for the plane pics :thumbup: and Daun for the proof pics (and for getting that pretty maroon car closer to running) :thumbup: and last but not least for Lord V. For getting rid of the four rings in the margin. Kay, gotta go move some bits around in some cars.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

And speaking of four rings, I am sitting here trying to decide if I should buy a '12 or '13 A4 Quattro. I can think of reasons for and against, but it is a tough decision.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok then, Goo-Gone FTW. And FYI for everyone to put away in your memory banks, most standard street line paint is latex-based, Goo-Gone took it right off. Well, it took a little rubbing but it eventually went away. I did a quick application of polishing compound to some of the dull areas, then a quick detail after that, and we are good as new. Some pics: 



















Glad you liked my Avatar change, Cathy.  Cute bunny, (the furry kind) by the way! Laura and I were thinking of getting one. Although we have a few chicks coming the weekend after next, that will be a whole different adventure right there. I still gotta build the damn coop! 

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

omg- I have the biggest Bar-B-Que Jones developing right now.... I might have to buy 'Store Bought'!

(Oh the shame, the humiliation...)

I live too far away from Flints (Noooo, RIP!) and Dougie's (Them too!? AAAahhh!) and it takes too long to make myself, the way I do it,,, I might expire in the mean time. 

Argh!, See ya later. 

BBQ-Mecha, where-fore-art-thou?


Oh, and I forgot to mention: I got this email in my inbox last night:

*Maggin Fox is looking 4 you! 
*


I am soo luckyeeeee...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And speaking of four rings, I am sitting here trying to decide if I should buy a '12 or '13 A4 Quattro. I can think of reasons for and against, but it is a tough decision.


 Get an S5. :screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Get an S5. :screwy:


 Yeah....$$$$$. The whole reason this ever crossed my mind is that someone wants to buy my GTI and pay more than it's worth, which is ridiculous on it's own. Add that, to European Delivery, and I can buy the A4 for about $18k, which is great. Downside, I don't need to buy a new car and mine is payed off the week after next, so I am free of a car payment.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sell your GTI for more than it's worth, and buy another GTI like yours for it's actual value. That way, you end up with the same basic car, and the additional cash.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And speaking of four rings, I am sitting here trying to decide if I should buy a '12 or '13 A4 Quattro. I can think of reasons for and against, but it is a tough decision.


 Get a 2011 328xi. 0.9% for up to 60 mo and $2500 of buildout cash. Plus BMWFS makes payment #1 and 2. Sale price approx $35,000


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> OH! and thanks! Daun for the proof pics (and for getting that pretty maroon car closer to running) :thumbup:


 More proof pics from this afternoon: 










Mind you, she's still on jackstands without axles intsalled but after about the third or fourth attempt, she fired up and settled into a nice idle. 

So that brings me to the question for the evening. Car is in neutral (on jackstands - no axles, no tires) and it behaves as though the car is in 1st gear. Flanges spinning away and revving the engine causes the speedo to climb. Someone want to explain this one to me??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> This reminds me! DAUN! I seem to remember that you said your 16V headlights were off on one side.....did you recall that when I wired them, I put a fuse for each side in the harness? Check it, it will be under the hood!


 Checked. And found both fuse holders are melted as they were **right** next to / behind the rad fan. And after mucking with them none of the headlights work. So I'm fairly sure I've found the culprit. :laugh: Should be a pretty simple re-wiring task that **maybe** I'll get to by next weekend, we'll see. LOTS to do this week.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Yayyyy more HVAC problems.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Does it slow down as it warms up? Its like 40* here today. That would probably be cold enough for the trans fluid to be thick and act similar to being in first at least for a min or 2.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok totally different topic here, but do any of you have this shift knob on your 'roccos? looks pretty nice. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36027955716...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2599wt_922 

and also, where could I find the kamei golf ball shift knob I heard about somewhere?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Glad you liked my Avatar change, Cathy.  Cute bunny, (the furry kind) by the way! Laura and I were thinking of getting one. Although we have a few chicks coming the weekend after next, that will be a whole different adventure right there. I still gotta build the damn coop!
> 
> Brendan


 If you need any tips, give me a shout. I grew up on my grandma's farm and she had record of production flock of barred Rock as her sole source of income. The is still a HUGE incubator in the basement. I only had a small flock of show stock, mostly Speckled Sussex, with a few others (Silver Laced Wyandottes, Silver Spangled Hamburgs, etc....) I really like chickens, but strongly dislike chipping out water dishes and coping with frostbittem combs in the winter. JediLynne has a young flock too, and has a good head start on you with the rabbits. Pherez is the only rabbit we have, and she's an absolute darling. 




vwdaun said:


> Checked. And found both fuse holders are melted as they were **right** next to / behind the rad fan. And after mucking with them none of the headlights work. So I'm fairly sure I've found the culprit. :laugh: Should be a pretty simple re-wiring task that **maybe** I'll get to by next weekend, we'll see. LOTS to do this week.


 I figured if I pointed you at it, the fix would be easy, and that was a prime candidate. Glad to help get that pretty car more roadworthy so you can enjoy it! 




Scirocco16 said:


> Ok totally different topic here, but do any of you have this shift knob on your 'roccos? looks pretty nice.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/36027955716...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2599wt_922
> 
> and also, where could I find the kamei golf ball shift knob I heard about somewhere?


 WOW! $42 for a sex toy that nobody has used! (and if you have one attached to the rest of the, umm, stimulation, you know what I mean by that!) As far as I know they were stock on MkIs and they should be hanging out in parts cars. Problem is that the coolest bits often get replaced at resale, and I'd likely do that too, to be honest. I just absolutely love my Golf ball, and the car to which it is attached. maybe a little too much...but I digress... .anyway, they should be available used from someone on here who has a hoard of goodies. I have a billet one that I have never found a good car for...but it's a bit flashy. If that fits your scheme, let me know and I can eventually locate it and send you a picture. 

Yesterday I figured it was time to get the green car moving; he has a new battery sitting on a porch in Dayton I think....and needed to borrow one. That meant one of the 16Vs needed to get put in the back row and that one was filthy...so I washed her, put her interior back in to get her out of truck mode, and then stole her battery. So the new mission is to put some miles on Klaus since the 16Vs have had more than enough trips to unearth any new surprises and he's been patiently waiting. So far so good, but he may want a set of plugs, which could be a project on that engine. Who designed that mess anyway? :laugh: Still not sure which one to bring to Cincy!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> So that brings me to the question for the evening. Car is in neutral (on jackstands - no axles, no tires) and it behaves as though the car is in 1st gear. Flanges spinning away and revving the engine causes the speedo to climb. Someone want to explain this one to me??


 It has to do with internal friction on the tranny. Because there is no weight to overcome the internal friction will allow the hubs to spin, but once you add in the axles and wheel hub you have added rotating mass which takes more force to overcome and so less likely to spin while not in gear.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Bought an Audi this weekend, though it is the parts car for the heart transplant on my little white beast. 2.0T swap on its way. :snowcool:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> Bought an Audi this weekend, though it is the parts car for the heart transplant on my little white beast. 2.0T swap on its way. :snowcool:


 That's awesome. 

Now, a question for you guys. Three options with my current 1.6 L 8v motor in my 1980. 

1) Maintain CIS as the fuel management system in the car, regardless of any trouble it may give me. 
2) Wait until the CIS starts screwing me over, move to carbs. 
3) Wait until the CIS starts screwing me over, move to EFI.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Get a 2011 328xi. 0.9% for up to 60 mo and $2500 of buildout cash. Plus BMWFS makes payment #1 and 2. Sale price approx $35,000


 Not a bad deal, but correct me if I'm wrong, they are only automatics, right? Would like a six speed. And an even bigger problem is that the nearest dealer is about two hours away, which isn't a bid deal, unless I need them to work on or service it. Same reason the Mini came off the list when I was deciding on a car 4 1/2 years ago- the Mini dealer is out of state and nearly 200 miles away.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Now, a question for you guys. Three options with my current 1.6 L 8v motor in my 1980.
> 
> ...


 Well, there are several factors at play here. What are you intending to use the car for? Does CT have emissions testing? Carbs may not pass emissions tests.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> More proof pics from this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Clutch and Pressure Plate are so close together that they slip against each other and transmit rotation.

The fun part is- iirc, the two flanges are rotating in opposite directions.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Now, a question for you guys. Three options with my current 1.6 L 8v motor in my 1980.
> 
> ...


 
There are folks who like them, and for compelling reasons on the Pro side, but I see no reason to devolve back to carburetors. 

I'll further go on to say I'd think your 1980 1.6 motor is cast w/ a '1.6L' on the block but is actually a 1.7 liter block in reality. 

I'd say, w' a 1.6/1.7 there isn't too much to be gained from Fuel enhancements until you open up the breathing and give it a reason to need more fuel. That would be along the lines of Big Valve Heads, Cams, Porting, Exhaust/Headers, etc.

Of course, CIS is a kind of 'dump the fuel in there all the time' type setup, the Fuel Rail type systems get better efficiency I'm given to understand- so EFI rises above, all things considered. 

But that might mean an OEM system from a later model donor car. Same place you might be getting a donor (upgrade) motor from. In that case it would be a tried and true type turnkey setup. And out here in California having all the associated control/smog equipment goes a long way to reducing the "I put a later model engine in my car' Blues...

Reinforce your fundamentals 1st, CIS aint so bad.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

1979-80 are 1.6 engine, 1981-83 (exc. 1983 Wolfsburg) are 1.7. :thumbup: 

But otherwise, Tosha is spot on. I wouldn't worry about changing fuel systems on a standard 1.6 engine. CIS works just fine as long as you (and the owners before you) don't/didn't screw around with it without knowing what to do.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The 1.6 is a happy little engine that is regarded as being better than the 1.7. I really loved mine. We all know what I did with my little 1.6... And that was drive it! I predicted that it would make half the hp that my 16V did, and in fact it dynoed at 66.6 hp, which is great considering that is about what it should have been making new. And is exactly half what my 16V makes... 

Anyway, straight CIS is a great system when it is working properly. It actually meters fuel amazingly well and will adjust without tuning if a cam is swapped. The downside is that the distributor is very old, so it will either be gummed up from lack of use or worn from long service. if it is working well, just drive and enjoy. If not, well, build a stupidly Rediculous Frankenturbo and enjoy. :laugh: My vote is for keeping the CIS unless you have a specific reason to do otherwise.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Anyway, straight CIS is a great system when it is working properly... My vote is for keeping the CIS unless you have a specific reason to do otherwise.


 x2 

Get it working correctly, adjusted right; then run a good system cleaner (like BG) every year or so to keep it clean... CIS is pretty much bombproof.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*When was the 1.7 Introduced?*

So..... the only Mk1 Scirocco w/ a 1.7L was the 1981?  :sly: I thought it was the '80 that introduced it. 

(I must be confused by 'built on date' vs 'Model Year of Sale'.) 

Hmmm, can anybody find a 1.7 on this Wiki page? And if not, why not?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_EA827_engine 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_discontinued_Volkswagen_Group_petrol_engines 

I think Wikipedia needs some 'splain'n to do... (It's on the Internet, It MUST Be True!)


Ah HAH!, (damn, they made it hard to find...) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_*North_American*_Volkswagen_engines


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Jacob Matthew said:


> 1) Maintain CIS as the fuel management system in the car, regardless of any trouble it may give me.


 Once you get CIS running right you should not have to do anything to it as long as you keep it running frequently and do not let the fuel system sit. That is when things start to go down hill such as rusty tanks and varnished fuel. 

CIS can properly fuel anything from a 1.6L to a 2.0L so leave it in and do some reading :beer: 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=3XifT8fVBuOciQLI_ei6AQ&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAA


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I guess mostly it scares me because I dont know much about it. On the other hand, the other two conversions take anlot of learning as well.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

goin on a walk-about. I'll see you guys later...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> goin on a walk-about. I'll see you guys later...


 
Wait, can I come too? Don't be long, we will mmiss you. hard to t*ype*when a cat is trying to remove your fingers by gnawing...I swear this on*e* is a rodent.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks. I guess mostly it scares me because I dont know much about it. On the other hand, the other two conversions take a lot of learning as well.


 For fuel management, CIS is about as simple and user- friendly as it gets; provided that A] once you get everything working and mixture set right, quit f*cking with it, and B] maintain per my comments and Gordy's. 

I learned CIS back when it was an alternative to carburetors, and was the next generation of Bosch FI after the early stuff like '70s Porsches with lots of electronic sensors and expensive finicky bits of impure silicone. CIS is a massive improvement over both; very simple once you grasp the engineering of it, and easy to troubleshoot. 

Are you going to be at Cincy?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Order just placed with Crutchfield for speakers and and an amp. Now there will be music in the Slegato. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> Are you going to be at Cincy?


 Unfortunately, no. Id love to but Im not sure Id like to take that far of a trip this early in the ownership of the car. . 

My CIS is fair right now, its not giving me any trouble. Its just an enigma, and I have to dive in and learn about it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Unfortunately, no. Id love to but Im not sure Id like to take that far of a trip this early in the ownership of the car. .
> 
> My CIS is fair right now, its not giving me any trouble. Its just an enigma, and I have to dive in and learn about it.


 This [BG 44] for cleaning, once a year or so. 

http://www.bgprod.com/products/fuelair.html 

Don't let CIS intimidate you, eet ees so seemple, mang... let's do a walk- through, OK? 

Refer to the Holy Bentley (for your '80 I'm using Bentley for '80- 82 Rab/ Scir/ Jetta, 3rd revised version, copyright 1982. Oughta be close enough). 

Go to Section 4, Fuel and Exhaust; look for figure *1-1*, "Schematic view of CIS FI". 

Ignore fuel tank, pump, accumulator, filter; from the bottom, for now. Simple supply side, fuel at pressure. 

Also ignore Cold Start Valve, Auxiliary Air Regulator, and Control Pressure Regulator; all these do is adjust for temporary conditions. 


Understand what's left, and we'll work from there. More airflow coming from under the Sensor plate raises the lever, which pushes up the plunger in the Fuel Distributor, thus more fuel. 

More air passed = more fuel supplied. Get that? You'll need to focus on the fuel distributor to follow the pressure changes. More air = more up on plunger = more fuel pressure diverted to injectors (leverage = Science, it works). 


Eh... I mean no insult, or sarcasm; it's like comprehending a differential, how and why it works. Much easier to understand than to explain, but if you get it, you do. 

So we've started with basic simple engine running warm. Understand, then we'll build off that. CIS is simple. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I should've mentioned I don't have the Holy Book yet... Don't hate me, please? I get paid Friday, and that's the day I order a couple things. :thumbup: 

I have a BASIC understanding of the process. I mean, I understand what you wrote. I guess the things that you mentioned like 'Also ignore Cold Start Valve, Auxiliary Air Regulator, and Control Pressure Regulator; all these do is adjust for temporary conditions.' are the things that I don't understand so much - these are the things that would really throw me off if they went wrong. 

And thank you for running me through that - it helps to keep it refreshed and remind myself that it IS simple enough, and I'm really not dumb. :thumbup: No offense taken!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I should've mentioned I don't have the Holy Book yet... Don't hate me, please? I get paid Friday, and that's the day I order a couple things. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a BASIC understanding of the process. I mean, I understand what you wrote. I guess the things that you mentioned like 'Also ignore Cold Start Valve, Auxiliary Air Regulator, and Control Pressure Regulator; all these do is adjust for temporary conditions.' are the things that I don't understand so much - these are the things that would really throw me off if they went wrong.
> 
> And thank you for running me through that - it helps to keep it refreshed and remind myself that it IS simple enough, and I'm really not dumb. :thumbup: No offense taken!


 Well then, get your Bentley. No Hatin' from here, the Book is spendy, I know. 

When you do get it, look at the figure, understand how and why the 'normal' running circuit is that (feel free to PM). And we'll go from there, what I said to ignore can come later. 

We'll start with basic A/F mixture. 

Fair nuff? :laugh:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> We'll start with basic A/F mixture.
> 
> Fair nuff? :laugh:


 Perfectly fair! Thanks a ton. You can expect a PM in the future (actually, probably several...) 

:thumbup: 

PS: Here's a couple hipsterized photographs for you folks. :laugh: 

In my driveway: 









Next to her cousin, my buddy's 84 GTI:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh sh*t, sorry all. It seems I've provoked an On- Topic conversation on the Off- Topic thread. 

My bad. 

:beer: 

But whut the hell... I'm old and had to learn this from scratch, all youse MS junkies might learn something useful from understanding the basics. 

I'll run with it. 


Open Q to the forum, no prizes awarded beyond being right first; what does an engine's fuel management system have to do? 

(hint: KISS).


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm having a strange new problem with my Megasquirt. 

My ignition cuts out randomly. 

Megasquirt still sees RPM when it cuts out - so it's not a pickup issue. 

The issue is somewhere between the Megasquirt and the ignition coil. 

When the car does it, the RPM gauge drops to 0 instantly. Megasquirt sees the RPM slowly fall (because the RPM signal still works), and megasquirt can see it crank. 

I suspect it's my VB921 ignition driver transistor. These VB921s are known to fail rather easily. They haven't been used in Megasquirts since like 2010 or so. My VB921 has been in service since July 2006. It has more than 100k on it. 

The replacement? The BOSCH BIP373. It looks the same, but it's more rugged, handles higher current, and has a high temperature shutdown mode that protects things. 

Article about it: 

http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/using_bosch_bip373s_with_megasquirt.htm 

Link for transistor and mod-kit which includes insulator. $8.50 at the time of this post. 

http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/bosch-bip373-coil-driver-mod-kit-p-230.html


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Red Cars Are Evil*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I decreased the dwell time of the coil driving circuit to 3.0ms from 4.0ms. Now it doesn't overheat and stall. I also dropped the cranking dwell from 6 to 4. This is probably what killed my VB921 - I was cranking the car a LOT during the injector death thing.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

It seems with companies like VW suing, or threatening to sue anyone using their logo, that nobody does floormats with "Scirocco" etc anymore. Do any of you have experience with smaller places that do custom mats and maybe don't care about this copyright crap?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I should've mentioned I don't have the Holy Book yet... Don't hate me, please? I get paid Friday, and that's the day I order a couple things. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a BASIC understanding of the process. I mean, I understand what you wrote. I guess the things that you mentioned like 'Also ignore Cold Start Valve, Auxiliary Air Regulator, and Control Pressure Regulator; all these do is adjust for temporary conditions.' are the things that I don't understand so much - these are the things that would really throw me off if they went wrong.
> 
> And thank you for running me through that - it helps to keep it refreshed and remind myself that it IS simple enough, and I'm really not dumb. :thumbup: No offense taken!


 Hey, there be no hating' on this board. And no worries about the hesitation, but the best way to gt to trust and know the car is to drive it. If you trust it to drive for an hour or two it will be fine for a longer trip. 

That is up to you of course, but I still recall my first trip to Cincy. I did NOT trust my Silver Headache to get me there, and as she got to the meetup spot (an hour from home, on the other side of the border) she chawed right through her rad hose and bled coolant in a nice hot stream towards the other Sciroccos. I was sure that I was going home. Just as I expected, she failed me. I had no idea how I was getting home, but I knew a tow truck and a very messy border crossing were gonna be involved. Served me rioghtnfor having such a dumb idea as driving that far in an old car. 

One of the guys I met up with, and who I barely knew, went out to Home Depot, cobbled up a fix, and had me up and running in no time. That first convoy was amazing, and I have not missed a Cincy since. it is an excellent chance to learn about your car, and others "who have been there" may even spot small things to fix on the spot. It's a great group of people, and don't let all the talk of Megasquirt numbers and so on intimidate you. We all had to start somewhere, and I guarantee you are in better shape than I was on that first trip. if you can afford the gas, consider it. If not, mooch a ride and split a room. There is usually someone looking for a roomie. And I bet that car will make it if it runs right now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm not usually a Rolls fan, but DAMN!

http://bringatrailer.com/2012/05/03/bat-exclusive-1975-rolls-royce-lwb-silver-shadow/

I'd drive it. :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I saw that in my email this morning Joe.... only 19 geez... go for it dude! 

Erin wont mind. :laugh:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

tmechanic said:


>


been so long since I drove my car I did not notice this was my car in this pic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> been so long since I drove my car I did not notice this was my car in this pic


:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Kitchen cabinets were delivered today. I guess :thumbup: The fact that we've had no progress on this house :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> been so long since I drove my car I did not notice this was my car in this pic



I hope you are ready to drive my under-powered 8v! Has Chris maid contact??

Chris? Take Roger to cincy with you?:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Kitchen cabinets were delivered today. I guess :thumbup: The fact that we've had no progress on this house :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Well, I tore my house apart early in the week, then have continually been called LATE to go substitute teach so the mess remains untouched. So there are advantages to not having a stash pile of crap from many years of home ownership. I got called at 10 to 9 yesterday, sheesh. 
As for my project, well, I guess this counts as progress in the bank department, and Lord knows these projects ALL need that! I don't even remember what my plane looks like, and I have such a backlog here and at my Mom's that I doubt I will see it for a while.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey folks - thanks for all the words of encouragement about CIS. I have a lot to learn still, that's obvious.

I got coilovers for the car (yes before a Bentley :sly and went to install them and realized I should've done a bit more reading. The one thing I'm really hung up on is disconnecting the top fronts and then reinstalling.

I've read that I can use an impact gun to remove the nut on top of the strut, but that I cannot use it to reinstall the nut afterwards... so, I have to use the spanner/allen key method to tighten them?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I've read that I can use an impact gun to remove the nut on top of the strut, but that I cannot use it to reinstall the nut afterwards... so, I have to use the spanner/allen key method to tighten them?


I've put every single suspension I have ever installed on using my Impact Gun.

From Scirocco to MKIV to BMW and MB


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I've put every single suspension I have ever installed on using my Impact Gun.
> 
> From Scirocco to MKIV to BMW and MB


Oh... cool then! Thanks, man.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Oh... cool then! Thanks, man.


Here is my disclaimer. 

I am not responsible for any problems that happen while installing your new coilover this way :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> I've put every single suspension I have ever installed on using my Impact Gun.
> 
> From Scirocco to MKIV to BMW and MB


Times 2 :laugh: but I could be soooooooo wrong:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*One point Seven Liters of Fury*

walkabout Rescheduled....

Question from the last page:

Didn't the 1.7 liter block 1st come out in the 1980 model year?

Happy Birthday *Keith Haring*, 
the following pic dedicated to Punchbug, our favourite Educator and her 'affinity' for the Tech.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Slegato inspected. :thumbup: Speakers and amp showed up today.:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Hey folks - thanks for all the words of encouragement about CIS. I have a lot to learn still, that's obvious.
> 
> I got coilovers for the car (yes before a Bentley :sly and went to install them and realized I should've done a bit more reading. The one thing I'm really hung up on is disconnecting the top fronts and then reinstalling.
> 
> I've read that I can use an impact gun to remove the nut on top of the strut, but that I cannot use it to reinstall the nut afterwards... so, I have to use the spanner/allen key method to tighten them?


You shoulda bought the Bentley first, IMHO. You can buy parts anytime, but knowledge is invaluable. But... you did what you did, so...



85roccoZ400 said:


> I've put every single suspension I have ever installed on using my Impact Gun.


Me too. Don't make it right, or safe. At OP (read as: top quoted); you need a specific torque value, and an impact will get there, mostly- kinda- sorta- -ish. I've got a few thousand hours using a rattle-gun for whacks Off and whacks On, I can get away with it; I have fairly good intuition for torque in my wrists by now.



Jacob Matthew said:


> Oh... cool then! Thanks, man.





85roccoZ400 said:


> Here is my disclaimer.
> 
> I am not responsible for any problems that happen while installing your new coilover this way :laugh:


Like taking your face off if you do it wrong.

Fair enough... Jake, do you know the forces you're dealing with? F*ck this up and you can easily lose body parts (usually fingers, when the spring unloads), this is NOT something you want to do ignorant. OK?

I am trying to scare you, I hope I've succeeded. If you don't know enough yet to understand the energy stored in a FR strut, you're going to get yourself hurt; not like "scuffed" hurt but like "Well now they can call me One-hand Jake" hurt.

Slow down. Get the Book. Learn.

:beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Got my new transistor in my Megasquirt. Now my car works again! HOLY CRAP! It runs better than ever!

I also replaced my broken hood release cable!

But it wasn't meant to be... My power window decided to die. EVIL.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well... today, I learned that Cathy's theory of "the VWs talk to each other!" just may have merit.
Reason: 
Last Saturday, I put a new fuel transfer pump in Wilda. Wilda is a bit happier now.
Tuesday, the cars were near each other, close enough to talk.
Today, it looks like the Quantum's fuel pump died.  :banghead: 

Old cars - it never ends, does it? :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I got coilovers for the car (yes before a Bentley :sly and went to install them and realized I should've done a bit more reading. The one thing I'm really hung up on is disconnecting the top fronts and then reinstalling.
> 
> I've read that I can use an impact gun to remove the nut on top of the strut, but that I cannot use it to reinstall the nut afterwards... so, I have to use the spanner/allen key method to tighten them?


You DO realize that the struts are taken out of the car and compressed before even considering messing with the big nut, right?

Get the Bentley. You NEED it to do stuff like this. Ice Karl is completely correct. You can lose body parts over this. Who the hell cares if the car has a "cool" suspension setup if you can't drive it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Question from the last page:
> 
> Didn't the 1.7 liter block 1st come out in the 1980 model year?


No T, it was 1981.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> No T, it was 1981.




Grrrr, yer all wrong, everydam'doneofyouze


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, enough of Mr. Hyde, now back to Dr. Jeckle...

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-super-moon-may-2012-20120504,0,3480096.story 

http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_20552430/super-moon-shines-saturday-night

Go outside tonight and look up- 

http://earthsky.org/tonight/is-biggest-and-closest-full-moon-on-may-5-2012-a-supermoon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> OK, enough of Mr. Hyde, now back to Dr. Jeckle...
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-super-moon-may-2012-20120504,0,3480096.story
> 
> ...


I. Was thinking of going flying in the moonlight, but I don't think they will let me rent that late on a Saturday. And if that cute pouty kitten is Mr Hyde, he can come visit any time!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> You DO realize that the struts are taken out of the car and compressed before even considering messing with the big nut, right?


This. A good friend of mine tried it without compressing the spring once. The spring smacked him in the forehead on its way across the garage. Fractured skull and out of work for ~3 months.

Also, new strut mounts are cheap. It's worth buying new ones to go with your coilovers. Coilovers have their own upper hat, so they generally don't need to be compressed before changing mounts. If you don't have a spring compressor, I'd just remove the old struts from the car and leave the mounts on them, and install your new mounts on the coilovers.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> This. A good friend of mine tried it without compressing the spring once. The spring smacked him in the forehead on its way across the garage. Fractured skull and out of work for ~3 months.
> 
> Also, new strut mounts are cheap. It's worth buying new ones to go with your coilovers. Coilovers have their own upper hat, so they generally don't need to be compressed before changing mounts. If you don't have a spring compressor, I'd just remove the old struts from the car and leave the mounts on them, and install your new mounts on the coilovers.



it is also worth mentioning that a mediocre but otherwise effective spring compressor can usually be acquired for under $50, or a slightly better one can generally be borrowed from your local FLAPS via the various loaner tool programs. but new mounts is really the best way to go. in terms of both overall safety, and final result.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey folks - just checking in. Ive done suspension work before but was just wondering about that one bolt. I worked with a friend who is knowledgable about suspension work and I promise you guys, we did everything safe!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I visited this topic today with the '85 as a matter of fact - swapped the front race springs for stock springs. And since I had new strut bearings on a shelf, tossed those on while I was at it.

HUGE thanks to Randall for sourcing some stock springs for me. I owe you!

Now I would have continued on with installing the axles and putting the car back on the ground for the first time in probably a year but I got distracted by biplanes. I managed to fly three different 1930 vintage Wacos this evening. Lemme tell ya, nothing pulls quite like a supercharged 350 hp radial. :laugh:

Odd distortion with this pic - must have hit some turbulence right when I snapped the shot. Wish I'd have had something other than the cell phone at the time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I visited this topic today with the '85 as a matter of fact - swapped the front race springs for stock springs. And since I had new strut bearings on a shelf, tossed those on while I was at it.
> 
> HUGE thanks to Randall for sourcing some stock springs for me. I owe you!
> 
> ...


If you were in the KNF, that may have just been from the mighty Kinner shuttering along.....and again, jealous. I spent the day pulling weeds, oh yay.:thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


BRIAN!!!!! :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Odd distortion with this pic - must have hit *warp speed* right when I snapped the shot.



Fixed. :thumbup:






85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


:thumbup::wave:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

soooo many things that need to be done today... and im running dangerously low on giveadamn. :banghead:



all of the parts are here to put coils on the festiva though... so thats fun 4x4 status reversal to commence this week


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Originally Posted by *vwdaun*
> Odd distortion with this pic - must have hit *warp speed* right when I snapped the shot.
> .
> Fixed. :thumbup:
> :thumbup::wave:


"must have hit some _Subspace Vacuoles_..."

http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Subspace_vacuole


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Looked at a couple of Durangos today, for Mandy's winter beater, but they all seem to need rocker panels. :thumbdown: Picked up the Slegato from it's inspection. Now to get some new tires this week. I am hoping the "squishy" feeling will go away then, but had to admit to myself, on the way home, that the shocks/springs I put in that, that I had laying around, were now 17 years old and they might not be that good. :what:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

For sale. For reals this time:









Brendan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

punchbug said:


> BRIAN!!!!! :wave:


is this your shouting voice? 

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> is this your shouting voice?
> 
> :laugh:


My shouting from the other side of the bar voice. Dates back to "Cheers".


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

If you don't know by now, I encourage folks to go see Classic Film whenever possible. 
Gonna be in Southern California this Summer?
Lookee what I found:

http://www.oscars.org/events-exhibitions/outdoors/index.html 
*
Bring a blanket and escape to the movies under the stars this Summer!*
*Oscars Outdoors is a summer screening series at the Academy's new open-air theater, located on the Academy Hollywood campus.*

*Tickets/Parking*

Tickets for June screenings on sale June 1.$5 general
$3 students and Academy members.*Free parking:*
Academy Hollywood
1341 Vine Street, Hollywood
Enter from Homewood Avenue (turn west off Vine Street).Gates 6 p.m.
Screenings at sunset 
*Venue*

Permanent 40 x 20 foot screen 
10,000 square-foot plazaLawn seating – blanket or low chairFood trucks on site
provided by: Roaming Hunger
------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Friday, June 15*
*CASABLANCA (1942) *

*Saturday, June 16*
*SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARFS (1937)*

* Friday, June 22*
*RAISING ARIZONA (1987) *

* Saturday, June 23*
*FERRIS BUELLER'S DAY OFF (1986) *

*Friday, June 29 *
*A STAR IS BORN (1937) *

* Saturday, June 30 *
*THE GOONIES (1985)*

*Friday, July 6*
*SHANE (1953)*

*Saturday, July 7*
*THE NUTTY PROFESSOR (1996)*

*Friday, July 13 *
*TBA*

* Saturday, July 14 *
*THE PRINCESS BRIDE (1987)*

*Friday, July 20 *
*PILLOW TALK (1959)*

* Saturday, July 21 *
*THE KARATE KID (1984)*

*Friday, July 27 *
*DREAMGIRLS (2006)*

* Saturday, July 28 *
*THE DARK CRYSTAL (1982)*

*Friday, August 3 *
*NORTH BY NORTHWEST (1959)*

* Saturday, August 4 *
*STEAMBOAT BILL, JR. (1928)*

* Friday, August 10 *
*YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN (1974)*

* Saturday, August 11 *
*BACK TO THE FUTURE (1985)*

* Friday, August 17 *
*AUDIENCE CHOICE!*

*Saturday, August 18 *
*THE WIZARD OF OZ (1939) SING-ALONG*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I drove my Scirocco to Long Beach Island, NJ and back today. About 150mi. No stalls. Car runs perfect now! YAY.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Drove the Slegato to work today and other than some sputtering issues, which had some to do with the gas tank not venting, which was fixed for now, by leaving the gas cap loose(16V is in the same boat here), it ran well. I did notice one odd thing- when the turn signals are on, the volt gauge jumps back and forth between 12 and 13v. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Grounds


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I was wondering....Looks like I'll have to check and clean everyone of them I can find.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I did notice one odd thing- when the turn signals are on, the volt gauge jumps back and forth between 12 and 13v. Any thoughts on this?


This is normal scirocco behavior. It's just how it is wired. I used the (much more accurate) voltage gauge in the megasquirt, and found my voltage to be pretty dang stable with the turn signals on.

As for the stalling? I'd bet money on the transfer pump pickup screen being clogged. I've dealt with this on both of my cars now. These late S2s with the in-tank pump always have these issues.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> This is normal scirocco behavior. It's just how it is wired.


Agreed. Every one I've ever had / driven with the standard volt gauge did the same thing. Don't worry about it, it's just the wiring to the gauge.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Agreed. Every one I've ever had / driven with the standard volt gauge did the same thing. Don't worry about it, it's just the wiring to the gauge.



hey...you changed your answer....normal:laugh:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

I also noticed that when I swapped out the stock volt gauge with an aftermarket VDO one that the new one is more accurate and jumps less than the stock one.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll let it go for now. I plan on upgrading to a 90amp alternator here, sooner than later. As for the sputtering issue, I will check the tank and probably change the filter for extra measure.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Today is a good day. Just paid off the GTI and some other stuff. It's a good feeling.:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Today is a good day. Just paid off the GTI and some other stuff. It's a good feeling.:thumbup:


I don't want to take away from that at all.......but look what I got to watch yesterday:

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=KU0Imk2Bstg&feature=player_embedde d



For those that want the condensed version/don't want to sign in:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Friend of mine I hadn't heard from in awhile called today. Looks like a move out of state is going to help cause him to sell his 3rd car, a Bronze Grey '85. I had him drive it over to the airport this afteroon so I could snap a few pics of it and put it up over here. The body is in decent shape with a few dings but straight and minimal rust. (None in nasty-to-fix structural areas.) Interior is getting pretty tired. The bad news that it seems to be running on three cylinders. A quick check of # 1 confirmed that it has basically no compression. Coolant looks fine and he indicated it's run like this for ages... my guess is it has a valve problem. (A little oil down the spark plug hole did nothing for the problem.)

I don't need another one, especially one that I've already had once! (I sold it to him several years ago.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, yesterday was especially fail filled. Went to get more of my dad's overly complex banking situation under ( my Mom's) control....though she is joint on everything this "big bank" needs back and forth multiple mailings of forms to get things sorted out. She has not been able to use her credit card for over a month and is still waiting for yet another round of mailing. 
Retirement savings are in a similar messed up state. Strange, but old people need access to money too eh? SOOOO annoying. 

I HAD booked a plane for the evening, but that got cancelled because of club rental policies. My own plane is still a work in progress, though I DID make a call about yet another mod. May as well modify it even more "while I am in there".

Then I went to move some photos around, and decided to try to use my " big laptop" which gave me the "big computer **** you". I was wanting to ask for advice on here, but at the same time, the Internet went out once again. So I called Rogers about that, and the nice man in India all but called me a liar since "there was no way to know if what I saw on my screen was what I was telling him" and " he could not work magic, ma'am" . Obviously, it has the potential to work, and since there were four computers not able to connect on several browsers, I do think it is not "my computer" as the nice man suggested. It always works fine in the morning, and just does not work any more between about supper time to bedtime. Not that anyone would want to use the connection then. :banghead:

So, the question I WAS going to ask last night, what is the cure for the following message? UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. That's not good, is it? I tried runniing my recovery discs and it won't complete running the first of the seven discs. Won't start in safe mode, just keeps getting to chkdisc.sys and then waits...and produces that nice error message. I have no idea why computers love me so much. :banghead: And no, I do not want to run any obscure OS. I have enough trouble with the mainstream stuff. Thankfully, my netbook just keeps on going. But it is hellish to manage photos on. Too tiny, too slow. :thumbdown:

Yeah, I was a pretty happy camper last night.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

vwdaun said:


>


Looks clean!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Looks clean!


Morning Brian. 

Yeah, it's not too bad overall. Just that "running on three cylinders" issue to deal with. Oh, and the suspension is pretty tired and it sounds like it needs rear wheel bearings.

Someone needs to give it a good home, which is what he's hoping for with it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Morning Brian.
> 
> Yeah, it's not too bad overall. Just that "running on three cylinders" issue to deal with. Oh, and the suspension is pretty tired and it sounds like it needs rear wheel bearings.
> 
> Someone needs to give it a good home, which is what he's hoping for with it.


All seem like very same issue. 

8V are a dime a dozen . . . Suspension would let the next owner choose their course of attack and rear wheel bearing is an easy job.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

One of my co-workers has been looking for a Scirocco to replace his pickup truck.

Yesterday though, somebody offered him a 93 Alfa Romeo 164 sport for $500. :what:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

just stoping back in. its been over 2 years since ive sold the scirocco. :wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

The TIMBO :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> One of my co-workers has been looking for a Scirocco to replace his pickup truck.
> 
> Yesterday though, somebody offered him a 93 Alfa Romeo 164 sport for $500. :what:



Interesting, since there is one these Alfa's that frequently visits the Advance Auto Parts near my home :what:

unless your co-worker likes spending money fixing foreign cars, tell him to continue on the hunt for a Scirocco


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

California 16v said:


> unless your co-workers likes spending money fixing* foreign cars*, tell me to continue on the hunt for a * Scirocco*


:screwy:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirockalot8v said:


> just stoping back in. its been over 2 years since ive sold the scirocco. :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

its on


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

...is it a car yet? :banghead:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> ...is it a car yet? :banghead:


Would you like a scirocco script glass for that??like the 82-83's?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, yesterday was especially fail filled. Went to get more of my dad's overly complex banking situation under ( my Mom's) control....though she is joint on everything this "big bank" needs back and forth multiple mailings of forms to get things sorted out. She has not been able to use her credit card for over a month and is still waiting for yet another round of mailing.
> Retirement savings are in a similar messed up state. Strange, but old people need access to money too eh? SOOOO annoying.



That sucks. I don't suppose it's the Royal Bank of Canada, the same people we have been dealing with for over a year? If so, good luck.

Gordon Lightfoot is playing nearby this weekend. I bet the Slegato would like to go and listen, but I suppose the U of Maine folks wouldn't like a car in the performing arts center...

Came home to a box from GAP-welcome back all fan speeds below "high" and maybe the AC in the GTI, along with no water in the Slegato due to the new sunroof seal! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That sucks. I don't suppose it's the Royal Bank of Canada, the same people we have been dealing with for over a year? If so, good luck.


Nope, worse. And go easy on Royal, they own a very fine vintage aircraft on my behalf. 

Anyway, my day went like this:

:thumbdown:
:laugh::heart:
:sly::heart:
:laugh::laugh::heart::heart::banghead:


Translated:
Friggin blue screen of death
May as well drive...LOVE this car!!!!...catch myself stroking soemone's dash...look around..nobody saw...drive some more...wheeeeee!
Sneak in on the downlow...what a fine looking old machine, give her a belly rub, did she giggle?, and some drilling, she seems to like that.... yeah, she'll be fine when she's done
More driving....wheeeeeeee!!!!!!!whoosh...wheeeeeee! Is that a thunderstorm? Over my house? Drive faster!!!Is that HAIL??????phew, into the garage, no harm done.
suffice to say my Scirocco looks like he was used in an off road race, what a mess!

In more purple news, a certain topless car may benefit from the slowdown in helicopter builds...she needs some new valances painted. The painter needs some work. Yay!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I found the source of my car dying issue. Anyone know who has the best price on a Mk1 Fuel Pump Relay?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Smack it on the floor!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I think I found the source of my car dying issue. Anyone know who has the best price on a Mk1 Fuel Pump Relay?


Get one from germanautoparts. :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> Smack it on the floor!


The connections are pretty burnt. I dont think smacking it is the problem fix here. 


And GermanAutoParts apparently only has relays for Mk2's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Nope, worse. And go easy on Royal, they own a very fine vintage aircraft on my behalf.



Ok. They did a good job for us, but everything took twice as long, which I suppose wasn't really their fault. Mostly just the way things are done up there I guess.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well, yesterday was especially fail filled.
> 
> So, the question I WAS going to ask last night, what is the cure for the following message? UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. That's not good, is it? I tried running my recovery discs and it won't complete running the first of the seven discs. Won't start in safe mode, just keeps getting to chkdisc.sys and then waits...and produces that nice error message. I have no idea why computers love me so much. :banghead: And no, I do not want to run any obscure OS. I have enough trouble with the mainstream stuff. Thankfully, my netbook just keeps on going. But it is hellish to manage photos on. Too tiny, too slow. :thumbdown:
> 
> Yeah, I was a pretty happy camper last night.



Sounds like a bad hard drive. Now, 'Bad' is relative in that it might just be mis-identified by the system. (Therefore it wouldn't know how to deal w/ it right.) 

- Most Recovery Disks I know of like to wipe the whole disk clean of Everything and get it back to 'fresh-out-of-box' state, are you aware, can confirm, and prepared for that. Oh, I forgot '?'

- The refference to 'chkdisc.sys' is another indication that the hard drive is having trouble. (Can you hear the Hard Drive's servo motor, or head(s), whiping back and worth if you place your ear near the system? It might sound kind of like "zzzzzoink, zzzzzoink, zzzzzoink" repeated over and over. 

If you hear that over and over the drive's internals are Literally doing this: :banghead:
Usually not recoverable, it's HD replacement time. 

But it's also '_However_!' time; what happens if you give the chkdisc.sys more time to do it's thing, like say; Overnight? It may be able to test the drive's structure and map around bad sectors, returning the major portion back to duty. Worth a shot, esp if a repair is looking likely anyway.

Contact me directly if you'd like, I can emulate Outsourced-Overseas-Tech-Support as needed...

btw; I caught the local supermarket right before closing, picked up enough bare essentials to make a decent meal- And had gotten tired of the wallet So I had left it at home. My troubles were of my own doing but I commiserate w/ your day. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Sounds like a bad hard drive. Now, 'Bad' is relative in that it might just be mis-identified by the system. (Therefore it wouldn't know how to deal w/ it right.)
> 
> - Most Recovery Disks I know of like to wipe the whole disk clean of Everything and get it back to 'fresh-out-of-box' state, are you aware, can confirm, and prepared for that. Oh, I forgot '?'
> 
> ...


Well, it pauses at chkdisc and then goes on to the UNMOUNTABLE boot disc message after a long wait. It will try rebooting itself repeatedly without success. I was prepared to go back to new with the recovery disc, but it was not successful. It never kicks the disc out to insert the next one. Which likely means it isn't completing the installation. I think I will file it with my other dead laptop for the time being. It has had a good run, and it really isn't enough machine for even my modest needs. so I'm guessing this is the end. I'll get someone to give it a quick look over, but it isn't likely getting any new parts. 

And no cash for the groceries, that sucks! My wallet was MIA from when my dad died. I knew it was misplaced, but tore through my house and cars with no luck, even checked out a rental plane to see if it was there. nope. I replaced the cards one at a time, and you guessed it, almost a month after it went walkabout, I replaced the last, and most annoying card. And that afternoon, my crippled son finally hobbled out to do some work on his bald tired Porch, and guess what was in the trunk shining out in all it's purple beaded glory? :banghead: The bonus was it had a nice whack of USDs in it, so those will get recycled for the Cincy trip. All good.

Anyway, what am I going to do about this Cincy thing? I have now had three cars come right out and ask me to take them. They ALL want to go this year. And I love them all :heart:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Anyone know who has the best price on a Mk1 Fuel Pump Relay?


I just bought one from the Potterpeople last week: http://www.parts4vws.com/


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

:thumbup: for parts4vws. my scirocco only ran on parts from them.:laugh:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

the bite continues to be red hot on the coastal rivers of southern oregon. 
the proud father/son team


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The connections are pretty burnt. I dont think smacking it is the problem fix here.
> 
> 
> And GermanAutoParts apparently only has relays for Mk2's.


Do a part number search for 321 906 059 C. And confirm it's the same number as the old one. Or get one from the Potters. Good stuff either way.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Do a part number search for 321 906 059 C. And confirm it's the same number as the old one. Or get one from the Potters. Good stuff either way.


I'll get one from Potter. I might get some other goodies to go with it. 



























How's that for eye candy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

(pasts, you DO know that you are supposed to post up some eye candy if you own the page eh? just sayin, we DO love pictures on here, even if it is a dead relay!)

EDIT! Nice ownage! :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirockalot8v said:


> :thumbup: for parts4vws. my scirocco only ran on parts from them.:laugh:


What he said.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Anyway, what am I going to do about this Cincy thing? I have now had three cars come right out and ask me to take them. They ALL want to go this year. And I love them all :heart:


Well I seem to recall that your son has a large truck. So get an appropriate trailer for the large truck and load it up! 

On the house front, the new concrete contractor came over to meet us, get some details and house plan, sign contract and collect partial payment. Pouring starts Monday @ 7:30am! Only 5 1/2 months after it should've happened with previous contractor.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well I seem to recall that your son has a large truck. So get an appropriate trailer for the large truck and load it up!
> 
> On the house front, the new concrete contractor came over to meet us, get some details and house plan, sign contract and collect partial payment. Pouring starts Monday @ 7:30am! Only 5 1/2 months after it should've happened with previous contractor.


Big truck has a big trailer, but it will still only hold two of them. Which I guess means Klaus would stay home because:
1. I do NOT want to deal with a pouting 16v
2. Klausie ain't no trailer queen!

And contractors, yeah, we need to pour a few :beer::beer: for discussion on THAT topic. The digger who was supposed to put our sump line underground "before the snow flies" is supposed to come " mid to late next week". The burning question being, do I have to figure out WHICH next week? :banghead: though really, very little snow flew since they were supposed to show up in September.


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

Today i drove 2 miles to the kroger by my house. As im going to park i see that familiar hatch shape in the distance! A red scirocco with a temp plate! so i zip across the lot and all the sudden it looks familiar. Its VWDAUNs red car that he just sold  

So Daun do you know if the guy you sold it lives in Westerville? Its literally down the road from me :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Friday Morning


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

SciroccoOhio said:


> Today i drove 2 miles to the kroger by my house. As im going to park i see that familiar hatch shape in the distance! A red scirocco with a temp plate! so i zip across the lot and all the sudden it looks familiar. Its VWDAUNs red car that he just sold
> 
> So Daun do you know if the guy you sold it lives in Westerville? Its literally down the road from me :thumbup:


Clementine sighting! I've been getting updates from him since he bought it, good to know she has good neighbors. :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw a red SII on 71 yesterday, had a bike rack too. I pulled up and honked and gave a thumbs up. I didn't recognize the driver though.

Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Morning all my 'rocco driving friends. Been awhile since I've poked my head in to check on y'all. Everyone doing OK?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Morning all my 'rocco driving friends. Been awhile since I've poked my head in to check on y'all. Everyone doing OK?


Just peachy here! :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

It has been a rather Meh week here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

kerensky said:


> Morning all my 'rocco driving friends. Been awhile since I've poked my head in to check on y'all. Everyone doing OK?


Yeah! Starting to see light at the end of the tunnel:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Morning all my 'rocco driving friends. Been awhile since I've poked my head in to check on y'all. Everyone doing OK?



I've been in talks to franchise my particular brand of Crazy, but they are playing hardball... 

Welcome back.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Yeah! Starting to see light at the end of the tunnel:


:thumbup: glad to see that box of parts I had sent you, helped get this Scirocco out of the hangar


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Aaaand Now, for Something Completly Differ'ente!*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Morganrocco


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


>


I have to say, I would look damn fine at the wheel of THAT! But I would still wear purple Viking horns. 

@Daun! Congrats on that drive! However short, it was significant. 

In other news, anyone passing through the Columbia SC area on the way through to Cincy? PM me...
Oh, Randall, do you still have that grille?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay! I almost finished up the behind dash wiring. Another 20 odd feet of wire in the trash!
And yes. The car still runs 
New dash has been fitted and disassembled for the final cover sheet.
Dang. Forgot the lights for the gauges....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> Yay! I almost finished up the behind dash wiring.


J., May the Force be With You!
[video]http://www.cccable.com/centralctcable/images/500kV_Switch.mpeg[/video]

_If the thought of something makes me giggle for longer than 15 seconds, I am to assume that I am not allowed to do it._

Heh heh...




















And here Everybody; (I'm still in a 'sleek & swoopy' design state of mind...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That is all fine and good, but it needs moar purple and dancing shoes!



















In other news, my airplane is now doing the jig. Or has one supporting it. This is very good. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, my airplane is now doing the jig. Or has one supporting it. This is very good. :thumbup:


**Like** Great news!

I didn't get anything accomplished car-wise today. Damn airplanes keep getting in the way.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> In other news, my airplane is now doing the jig. Or has one supporting it. This is very good. :thumbup:


Oh,it *IS* going to be a race-your plane vs my house...who will win.

Well I guess this is one of those races where we both will end up winners, if we're lucky.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Oh,it *IS* going to be a race-your plane vs my house...who will win.
> 
> Well I guess this is one of those races where we both will end up winners, if we're lucky.


So how do we define when the house is finished? Mine still isn't and we built in the early 80s. :laugh:

Oh, and Track Day north, who is interested? It's in August, same weekend as Vagkraft, like the 22nd I think?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Oh, and Track Day north, who is interested? It's in August, same weekend as Vagkraft, like the 22nd I think?


What exactly is Track Day north now? Good enough excuse to get a passport and start crossing borders? :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> What exactly is Track Day north now? Good enough excuse to get a passport and start crossing borders? :laugh:


Would love to finally come to this, but with the baby due 4 days before, it would be in my best interest not to attend. But someday!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So how do we define when the house is finished? Mine still isn't and we built in the early 80s. :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and Track Day north, who is interested? It's in August, same weekend as Vagkraft, like the 22nd I think?


Count me in!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> So how do we define when the house is finished? Mine still isn't and we built in the early 80s. :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and Track Day north, who is interested? It's in August, same weekend as Vagkraft, like the 22nd I think?


When we move in. Mandy and I are in agreement that we don't move in until it's done, or else it will never get done. 
Just finished removing the plastic that I had covering the whole thing. There was a LOT of water in there, along with two dead newts/salamanders.

Also went and looked at Golf IV with my brother, for my nephew today. He bought it. Add that to the MkVI GTI my sister showed up with last night and that brings the family total of VW/Audi products to 9(11 if you add two projects of mine that are a ways off from seeing the road).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Would love to finally come to this, but with the baby due 4 days before, it would be in my best interest not to attend. But someday!


Track day North started out as a track day, but in recent years has been more of a get together with some kind of car related activity. There are options and it varies by what people want to do. There is an Import drag race on the Sunday and at that event there is also lapping on the road course available. It is the same day as Vagkraft which is a VW show in the Toronto area. And we can always book dYno time if there is interest. It all depends on who shows up and what try feel like doing. Everyone stays over at my cat infested house. There is no charge for allergens.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TDN is always an eye-wateringly good time. Or maybe it's just the aforementioned allergens.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

This just might work for me for a change this year.... woo hoo!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> This just might work for me for a change this year.... woo hoo!!!


To all who are thinking of coming, COOL!!! And a reminder that you have to cross the border unless you live on the north side of it, so get yer ish together before the lt minute!

So, what did I do for Mother's day? I planted four flats of annuals for my mom, and walked about two miles there and back....then killed a bunch of weeds here (this is a losing battle, but I persist because I am an idiot...:banghead Then burned some twigs and bad weeds...and THEN got to do what I want to for Mothers day...wash my best boy. He was a filthy piglet from driving in that hailstorm...what a muddy mess. All better now. 

In other news, my beloved son tells me he is buying me some parts for Mothers day....a brake caliper and leaf spring for an F350. just what I wanted! :thumbdown:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Hi everyone, been a while. Taking a break from the car is very nice, my wallet and sanity are doing much better :laugh:

I've been buying stuff for the bike lately. Got a quick disconnect windshield from Memphis Shades a couple weeks ago and over the weekend I found a nice bike jacket on sale. The shield is nice, keeps all the pressure from the wind off my chest and looks good on the bike. Once I get a new seat I should be ready to start taking some longer trips :thumbup: Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rain today, so no concrete pour. :thumbdown: Supposed to rain for the next few days too. Sucky.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Stumbled on to this picture again. Damn.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

8716vrocco said:


> Hi everyone, been a while. Taking a break from the car is very nice, my wallet and sanity are doing much better :laugh:
> 
> I've been buying stuff for the bike lately. Got a quick disconnect windshield from Memphis Shades a couple weeks ago and over the weekend I found a nice bike jacket on sale. The shield is nice, keeps all the pressure from the wind off my chest and looks good on the bike. Once I get a new seat I should be ready to start taking some longer trips :thumbup: Hope everyone had a nice weekend.




...c'mon man, you know the rules... pics or it didnt happen


and timbo... WOW! its hard to believe thats the same car... much less the same paint (or am i mistaken?:sly


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Stumbled on to this picture again. Damn.


I mean, _WHOA!_ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> Stumbled on to this picture again. Damn.


Free Scirocco!!!! 

Well the sign says so anyway.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

What a difference


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Free Scirocco!!!!
> 
> Well the sign says so anyway.


Free Scirocco!!! I'll take the Mars Peach one. It looks like a driver instead of a trailer queen like that other one...:laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:laugh: trailer queen


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Stumbled on to this picture again. Damn.


Its photoshopped. You can tell from the shadows.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok folks, if I may ask a favor, PLEASE help me sell my CQ.... 



















http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5682244-1990-Ginster-CQ-Ohio

It needs to go quickly!!!

Thanks much.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ok folks, if I may ask a favor, PLEASE help me sell my CQ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wishing you well on the sale. If we can sell my Dad's Maxima (disclosing that the frame will no longer support the engine) then you should be able to sell that!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco scripted 82-83 hatch glass with delivery at cincy?...

Anyone.... I'll take the 1st good offer  gas money we all need it:thumbup:

Oh and timbo...you keep that up with that red car and we will have to go visit it at a museum!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

new addition to my car fleet guess I can call it that with 2 cars.
2002 337 GTI.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> new addition to my car fleet guess I can call it that with 2 cars.
> 2002 337 GTI.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I :heart: that's Silver


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Care to elaborate more on the 337. 



California 16v said:


> I :heart: *Reflex* Silver *Metallic*


:wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> new addition to my car fleet guess I can call it that with 2 cars.
> 2002 337 GTI.


Is it CARFOX clean?? :laugh:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> Is it CARFOX clean?? :laugh:



hahahahah why yes it is thanks to the busy bee!! owe you a couple of these :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> hahahahah why yes it is thanks to the busy bee!! owe you a couple of these :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Anytime Roger. It looks good! I remember selling these new back in the day. People were going bananas for them. Yours seems well sorted.

@ Brendan..... put your CQ on Audifans. It should go quick!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So I looked at '99 Golf with my brother, for my nephew, on Sunday. He bought it. Last night I get a call that they can't turn the key in the ignition. I assumed the wheel was locked, which they said it was, but they were trying to turn it while turning the key. I went over after work today and looked at it and sure enough, it won't turn. I texted my nephew to see if maybe he had swapped keys somehow, and what do you know? He or my brother had somehow grabbed the maintenance key for my sister-in-law's Beetle. Worst part of this, is that this has happened to them at least once before....:facepalm:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> @ Brendan..... put your CQ on Audifans. It should go quick!


I'd love to but I can't get a damn post to go through. 

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

We were on "standby" for concrete for our slab for today, scheduled for tomorrow otherwise. For those that don't know, we have been waiting for this for five and a half months, and after getting a new concrete guy two and a half weeks ago, I present what I came home to today:

















Cathy, if it's a race between my house and your plane, it is on! I think the concrete is my "wing spar."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> *Lowered it*


Still not digging the Aeros on a Mk1. Let me know how those ST's ride.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Congrats, John! Between the radiant heat floors and the vast expanse of trees, that looks like a sweet spot to build a house. :thumb up:

Those definitely look better than I would have thought, Chris. Looking forward to evaluating in person in a few short weeks.

Now if I could just find that air horn I'm supposed to install.......damn moving!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Morning all. *turns on the coffee*


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

What do the center caps for those white Aero wheels look like? That could go a long way in making it look period/sweet.

I am pondering doing my suspension too... instead of the all-popular lowering however, was thinking of putting the stock, low-mile struts back on. I want 1" of drop not the mega crash ride these coilovers give me. Don't know how to get a little lower without the super-high spring levels though 

pic for TGIF pleasures:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The center caps are flat and white, as pictured on my old Scirocco









What kind of coilovers do you have now? The STs I just installed ride nearly as comfortably as the original suspension did on most surfaces, the reduced travel makes larger bumps a bit harsh. But they are infinitely better than the Raceland coils I had on the black car, which rode absolutely horribly.

BTW, your car looks pretty much perfect at the current ride height.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

MickR said:


> I am pondering doing my suspension too... instead of the all-popular lowering however, was thinking of putting the stock, low-mile struts back on. I want 1" of drop not the mega crash ride these coilovers give me. Don't know how to get a little lower without the super-high spring levels though


Old-fashioned H&R springs w/ Bilstein Sports. Comfortable enough for DD duty yet with a bit of drop. I've been very happy with this combo on my 16v.

Sweet car btw.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So I get a call from Phyllis last night. (Original owner white-wolfie.) She had a neighbor put in a new alternator for her and it doesn't work. So I stopped by this morning and he had it hooked up wrong. Good as new in two minutes, and she was really happy. Told her to just call me next time and I'd help her avoid idiots. 

And now off to northern Illinois in a Waco for a weekend with Wacos and other cool antiques. :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Old-fashioned H&R springs w/ Bilstein Sports. Comfortable enough for DD duty yet with a bit of drop. I've been very happy with this combo on my 16v.
> 
> Sweet car btw.


I've got Neuspeed sports on the Team Andy modified Bilsteins, I'd prefer the ride height a bit lower but until I get coils I'm enjoying the ride comfort. Does well in the corners but isn't shaking me to death.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ That is a good amount of drop, IMHO.

I have JOM coilovers on there now, courtesy of the PO. He also gave me the stock, complete struts. I basically could just throw them back in there, couldn't I? Well, it will result in huge wheel gap, I know. I had chased the "ultimate DD suspension with good handling and looks" on a MK2 GTI a few years ago. After a bunch of swap outs, I ended up with Koni Reds with Neuspeed Sof Sport springs. It was perfect for me. I can't do suspension stuff myself in my driveway... but does anybody think the above-mentioned combos will be comparable to my erstwhile GTI setup? Is that stuff still available?

I live in the city and every ride originates with 30 minutes of painful bumps and/or incredibly unstable bouncing on raised highway concrete slabs.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

MickR said:


> What do the center caps for those white Aero wheels look like? That could go a long way in making it look period/sweet.
> 
> I am pondering doing my suspension too... instead of the all-popular lowering however, was thinking of putting the stock, low-mile struts back on. I want 1" of drop not the mega crash ride these coilovers give me. Don't know how to get a little lower without the super-high spring levels though
> 
> pic for TGIF pleasures:


I think I know where that picture was taken....:laugh: rough own there :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So we got started on the house today. I'll keep this short, but if you want to see or hear more, check out my facebook page-http://www.facebook.com/JohnWorden01
We started with this today:








For those that remember, we prebuilt our walls. So now we need to haul them up to the site with this car trailer that developed a problem before we hauled a single wall(we had someone go to the emergency room too, as a result of trying to remove that last bit of the axle mount):








So we started hauling them one at a time in the back of the truck that was to pull the trailer. That was slow hard work until this guy made a delivery and helped us out:








How we left it at the end of the day:








And I have a small request if someone can help me out. I can't post the forklift pic on my facebook page because too many of mine and Mandy's co-workers will see it and he really shouldn't have done this. Could someone put a nice porn cover black bar across most of the orange part of the lift, and email it to me? That would be really cool if you could. So that is where we are at now.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Still not 100% sure on what the issue with the Scirocco is. I do know that if jiggle the harness that goes from the old Fuel Pump relay spot to the relocated one I can hear it click and it will cut out. So I think I need a new/fixed harness and the female plug where the relay goes because that is definitely cracked/broken. After that we'll have to see.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Roger!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nothing all day? Well here's our house so far:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lookin' good John. Your'e at that "lots of visual progress" stage. Enjoy it.

If you do not enjoy my off-topic airplane posts, well... skip to the end of this one.  When I last left you all, I was heading out of town for the weekend. Suffice to say I have returned from my adventure having had a delightful time. The destination for the weekend was ****ar Grove IL, just outside of Rockford. The reason? A friend of Andy's, Sean Soare, had finished the restoration on his 1937 Waco YKS-7. The airplane's original tesf flight at the factory was done on May 19, 1937. The goal was to fly it for the first time after restoration on the 75th anniversary.

Soooo.... first thing Friday morning it was decided that instead of flying in the comfort of a nice, relatively modern Beechcraft, we would arrive in style in Andy's '35 Waco YKC-S. Trouble was, it hadn't been put back together after the annual inspection. So while Andy and Mike took care of that minor detail, I went off to fix Phyllis' Scirocco etc. We were finally ready to leave around 4:00 Friday afternoon.

Nothing like the world framed between a pair of wings.









A little slice of heaven-on-earth: ****ar Grove Airport.









Upon arrival, there was a small crowd gathered at Sean's hangar. The rumour was that it was going to be windy all day Saturday, so it was decided to go ahead and do it that evening.

Down the runway.....









and... off after a couple years of intense work.









A pass for the camera of course.









Then Andy and Tina got into the act.









The three after landing.









Sean was excited and perhaps a bit relieved that he had finally flown it. I'm sure he'll enjoy getting to know it in the coming months.

So the next morning, Andy, Mike, Aaron and I tooled around the skies over ****ar Grove in this - a "Bird."









And later in the day? Why, this character dropped in out of the sky.









It was great visiting with Jim, looking forward to more at Cincy in a couple more weeks.

Finally as evening drew closer, the party started.









Since none of us drank much Saturday night (Friday is another story) we got up pretty early and headed south into a bit of a headwind. The 'ol YKC-S isn't terribly fast, but three hours later we arrived back home. Needless to say, my ears haven't fully recovered from all the abuse (even with headsets on!) but it was well worth it.

In Scirocco related news, I'm hoping to be on the streets in the maroon Scirocco later this week. Stay tuned.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks for the Waco pictures & story Daun


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Daun, this airplane business is addictive. Nice shots!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Come Joe... join us.... :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

This just in, the video that Steve Thomas put together for the party Saturday night has been posted:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J_vVciPn58


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Come Joe... join us.... :sly:


Joe, stay away from the Kool Aid.......unlike Daun, I have spent the morning on the phone weeding through various Avaition related conversations, none of which are getting me into the air today, and yesterday's trip to the local airport found only an open hangar door and nobody around. And add in a few more calls since I first wrote this...nice day, no avaiting happening for me....

I was at two airports the day before, Buffalo in the morning to aim my daughter at the great state of Florida, then off to Grand Bend, which had a pretty active strip for skydiving, but it was the drag strip that was of interest to us. I chose not to race, but got lots of good pictures of the boy on his newly modified sled...it looks mean. dropped with a new composite air dam.

I was up in Midwestern the day before to see how Carrots was doing. She is doing what all Sciroccos do best, shedding parts. How many days till Cincy? I am faced with Sophie's choice....not sure which child to pick. I had six hours of fun in Klaus, and some nice sunshine driving in purple so far this weekend.....really tough call. :screwy:

Okay, going to we my mom....later....and John, the house looks like a house! :thumbup: Ercoupe is waiting on a part for a welder.:thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Car wouldn't start when I went to lunch. Stupid idle screw backed out.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Car wouldn't start when I went to lunch. Stupid idle screw backed out.


Once in my old Fox sedan, I was driving somewhere and it suddenly started running like crap, wouldn't idle at all, etc.. Opened the hood and found the idle screw laying on top of the intake boot, caught in one of the little square 'holes' between the stiffening ribs. How it managed to bounce up there and stay, I have no idea.

I did find my oil filler cap sitting on my intake runners one time in my old Scirocco. The burning oil smell tipped me off that time - gah, that was a mess.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> This just in, the video that Steve Thomas put together for the party Saturday night has been posted:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J_vVciPn58


Awesome link! Though, after documenting the restoration, I want to hear more ENGINE and less soundtrack!



vwdaun said:


> Come Joe... join us.... :sly:


Well, I'm now temporarily insulated from your taunts. With a new house and a baby arriving in 13 weeks, I literally can't afford a new hobby! But that doesn't mean I won't try again in a little while...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Paging the Ginster, my namesake.

Please to PM me.


ice Karl


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Pretty quiet on here, are you all plotting an attack or something? I am nearly packed for Cincy. You never know what chaos may arise between now and then. I am leaving room for one or two extra large purple shirts. Which may need some "customization". :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Pretty quiet on here, are you all plotting an attack or something? I am nearly packed for Cincy. You never know what chaos may arise between now and then. I am leaving room for one or two extra large purple shirts. Which may need some "customization". :laugh:


Im plotting, but you would never guess what hahahahaha~!~:laugh::beer: see you soon oh so very soon


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: everyone must be getting ready for CINCY


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I know I am.

I'm slightly worried, as I don't have any more major repairs to make at the last moment. Normally, it's a race down to the wire to get the car driveable.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I haven't had the time to get anything done, not that most of it would prevent the Slegato from going, even the stereo, but the intermittent power issue is a concern. I just need to find some time to peak in the tank. On the plus side, I just got new taillights and window scrapers from Cathy's favorite, brown, today. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Not as much done today-two trusses up, all window and door openings cut out and nails that missed studs fixed. All important things, but there was only two of us all day, except for a short period this morning. Plus we had rain. I'm getting a scissor lift tomorrow, so things should go well.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Man, it is weird how quickly a house can go up. Congrats on the progress, John. When do you anticipate move-in date?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

A few years from now at the rate we're going. Just kidding. Mandy would like to be in by Halloween, I think.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Please to PM me.l



PM sended...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

ginster86roc said:


> PM sended...


...and replied-ed to.

:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Pretty quiet on here, are you all plotting an attack or something? I am nearly packed for Cincy. You never know what chaos may arise between now and then. I am leaving room for one or two extra large purple shirts. Which may need some "customization". :laugh:


Well.... yeah, I spent time getting cars ready for Cincy. The 16v got a new oil pressure sender and a bath. Still haven't gotten to the headlight wiring project though. Hopefully Saturday, because if not it will have to be at Cincy. Also, the maroon car is now titled in Ohio, insured and plates transferred. Too bad the plates are still in Columbus. However, I hear that the plates have made it into Brad's possession so I'll be picking them up at work tomorrow.

I have exactly one day off between now and the Thursday of Cincy. The other major project is an oil change and timing adjustment on the 172.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Well.... yeah, I spent time getting cars ready for Cincy. The 16v got a new oil pressure sender and a bath. Still haven't gotten to the headlight wiring project though. Hopefully Saturday, because if not it will have to be at Cincy. Also, the maroon car is now titled in Ohio, insured and plates transferred. Too bad the plates are still in Columbus. However, I hear that the plates have made it into Brad's possession so I'll be picking them up at work tomorrow.
> 
> I have exactly one day off between now and the Thursday of Cincy. The other major project is an oil change and timing adjustment on the 172.


Damn, looks like we will all be busy right up to Cincy. Well at least we will all get to relax together as a group. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, looks like we will all be busy right up to Cincy. Well at least we will all get to relax together as a group. :thumbup:


^ this!
I have intermittent work as I choose to accept it, a nice banquet, and a VW show between now and then. Maybe I'll finish my night rating too, depends on weather next week. Nothing too critical really. 
Oh, hair and nails, and maybe eat some more cookies. I heard from a little birdie that the purple shirt is looking a bit less necessary. I'll get one ready anyway, I was a girl guide eh? Be prepared.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> ^ this!
> I have intermittent work as I choose to accept it, a nice banquet, and a VW show between now and then. Maybe I'll finish my night rating too, depends on weather next week. Nothing too critical really.
> Oh, hair and nails, and maybe eat some more cookies. I heard from a little birdie that the purple shirt is looking a bit less necessary. I'll get one ready anyway, I was a girl guide eh? Be prepared.....


Jesus, this almost sounds like a (gasp)plan!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Just Loving my job right now, I've been informed by several people, but not my boss, that I will be going to Oshawa, Ont for a few days next week.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Jesus, this almost sounds like a (gasp)plan!


Contingencies do not a Plan(tm) make.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Not as much done today-two trusses up, all window and door openings cut out and nails that missed studs fixed. All important things, but there was only two of us all day, except for a short period this morning. Plus we had rain. I'm getting a scissor lift tomorrow, so things should go well.


Umm. John...The trusses in the middle are mounted wrong....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Rocco_julie said:


> Umm. John...The trusses in the middle are mounted wrong....


Julie, I think those are ceiling joist for the inverted cathedral ceiling, they're all the rage, supposed to make those big rooms feel more intimate, or so I've heard.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Just Loving my job right now, I've been informed by several people, but not my boss, that I will be going to Oshawa, Ont for a few days next week.


Ewww.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ how are things in Munich?

:wave:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any interest in a Silver drivers side door and/or black hatch. Both are for a Mk1 and are in clean rust free condition. They're going to get thrown away unless I decide to pick them up and resell them, so I'd like it if they could be saved.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocco_julie said:


> Umm. John...The trusses in the middle are mounted wrong....


There was the whole "we have a bunch of people here and this would be the best time to bring them in" thing. Plus there is that whole inverted trusses acting as a wedge driving the walls apart. Having to draw the walls back in as we put trusses in and checking for plumb constantly is fun. 
Made a lot more progress with our "third man" helping us out, and as a bonus we had another helper show up too. The third man arrives:








At the end of the day:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> ...and replied-ed-*ed* to.



tried to PM the link. hope you got it. :thumbup:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Julie, I think those are ceiling joist for the *inverted cathedral ceiling*, they're all the rage, supposed to make those big rooms feel more intimate, or so I've heard.



lulz.


edit: pg 452 hoonage.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

kerensky said:


> Contingencies do not a Plan(tm) make.


i prefer the phrase- "proposed course of action, with potential outcome/success/failure/weather/mood/etc-dependent alternatives"

also... that is a great ownage pic


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> *Does anyone have any interest in a Silver drivers side door and/or black hatch. Both are for a Mk1 and are in clean rust free condition. They're going to get thrown away unless I decide to pick them up and resell them, so I'd like it if they could be saved. If you'd like to more feel free to PM or just reply here.*


Bringing it to this page.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*
Hello Everybody!*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Julie, I think those are ceiling joist for the inverted cathedral ceiling, they're all the rage, supposed to make those big rooms feel more intimate, or so I've heard.


For Hobbits maybe? Looks like the house is doing well. The plane may be in for a new, unexpected setback. :banghead: Like I needed that. This Koolaid does not seem to be agreeing with me AT ALL. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Just imagine moving your Scirocco project to a new 
unequipped garage an hour away while it's on jack stands. Now put that on steriods. And build the car out of eggshells. Yeah, that's about it. Now back to this. :banghead: :banghead::banghead:

I'm more than a bit bitter as I write this. I know SO many other people who have done far less prep and have not run into so many obstacles. REALLY frustrated right now, OTOH, I am almost done my night rating. If the club rules will ever allow me to finish it. (last night's new rule...? planes must be back in by 10 pm...well, it gets dark at 9:15....so I get to prearrange it (and coerce an instructor to stick around to "supervise" me and hope that the weather co - operates)...and drive an hour to fly for 45 minutes? Oh, and they have closed the one main runway for night flying because they are in a court battle over some trees. YAY, I wanted to use the short, rough runway anyway. Which takes ages to taxi over to..... :banghead: I am SO sick of renting. :thumbdown:

Okay, rant over. I am going to get my hair did today. That should make it all better???????
What I need right now is a 500 mile drive to clear my head. WAIT!!!! I get to do that SOO SOON!!!! WOOHOOOOO Cincy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

My 80 has developed an issue over the past couple of days. Once it's been driven for a half hour or so, it starts to spit and sputter and run generally like ****. It only does it once it's warmed up, and it's been happening with multiple tankfuls of fuel. Any thoughts?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My 80 has developed an issue over the past couple of days. Once it's been driven for a half hour or so, it starts to spit and sputter and run generally like ****. It only does it once it's warmed up, and it's been happening with multiple tankfuls of fuel. Any thoughts?


Fuel Accumulator getting bogged up?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> WOOHOOOOO Cincy!!!!!!!!


Cincy. Whats that?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Rocco_julie said:


> Cincy. Whats that?


Jules...I otha.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My 80 has developed an issue over the past couple of days. Once it's been driven for a half hour or so, it starts to spit and sputter and run generally like ****. It only does it once it's warmed up, and it's been happening with multiple tankfuls of fuel. Any thoughts?


Fuel filter? I've had enough with fuel filters lately!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Just changed the filter a few months ago, but I'll change it again to be sure.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My 80 has developed an issue over the past couple of days. Once it's been driven for a half hour or so, it starts to spit and sputter and run generally like ****. It only does it once it's warmed up, and it's been happening with multiple tankfuls of fuel. Any thoughts?



Yeah, but I want you to start it's own thread. Pls.


TBerk
(who knows, maybe you did already...)

Oh, and btw- I'm suing J for plagiarism...



Rocco_julie said:


> Cincy. Whats that?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I visited the Limerick Nuclear Power Plant, home of two General Electric BWR/4 reactors. They were having a community information night. The control room simulator was pretty awesome.

Becky, Scirocco and the cooling towers









Cue a TBerk reference to Mr Burns/The Simpsons...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

No more need for a night light. You guys are gonna glow in the dark!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Yeah, but I want you to start it's own thread. Pls.


As you wish: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5699684-My-80-has-devopled-a-possible-fuel-issue


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:laugh:


Michael Bee said:


> No more need for a night light. You guys are gonna glow in the dark!


:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I've been posting house progress pics since the beginning, so unless you are sick of them, here's today's pic:









Trusses are all in and permanent bracing is on 2/3s of them. The rest we finish tomorrow morning and then we move on to finishing the gables.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Today I visited the Limerick Nuclear Power Plant...


As Gawd and y'all are my witnesses, I didn't start this. Blame it on the Timob.

_Said a lazily amorous Abbot,
"When I see a monk's ass, I just grab it.
Thought it's vastly more fun,
to make love, ...to a nun...
It's hard to get into the Habit."_

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Good thing I'm not a Catholic, or I'd be worried about burning in Hell for all Eternity for that.

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Good thing I'm not a Catholic, or I'd be worried about burning in Hell for all Eternity for that.
> 
> :laugh:


 Its ok. You could be lik me and be a recovering catholicopcorn:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Its ok. You could be like me and be a recovering catholicopcorn:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> For Hobbits maybe? Looks like the house is doing well. The plane may be in for a new, unexpected setback. :banghead: Like I needed that. This Koolaid does not seem to be agreeing with me AT ALL. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Just imagine moving your Scirocco project to a new
> unequipped garage an hour away while it's on jack stands. Now put that on steriods. And build the car out of eggshells. Yeah, that's about it. Now back to this. :banghead: :banghead::banghead:


You have GOT to be kidding me. WHAT THE F*CK?!?!?!

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

So much fertile ground, so little sleepy-time...

I'll be back.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I almost forgot - 
Happy Towel Day, everyone! 

Edit to add linkage (for those who are saying "WTF huh? :screwy: ")
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day 

Oh, and:
This one's special - it's a "Super Towel Day", because 12+5+25=42.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Check out this gorgeous real Scirocco I saw yesterday.










I know it was a real Scirocco because it said Scirocco on the back and it actually existed. Why did the debate on if they were real or not go on so long when the answer was so easy to find?


----------



## hallc089 (Aug 21, 2011)

*85 rocco*

is it possible to make an 1985 scirocco throw engine codes?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

hallc089 said:


> is it possible to make an 1985 scirocco throw engine codes?


No, the ECU is not that smart. I could be wrong, but I don't think that was possible until '92-'93.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's pretty much right.
K-Jetronic (CIS-Basic), well, no electronics.
K-Jetronic (CIS-Lambda), no self-diagnosis capability.
KE-Jetronic (CIS-E) (not used in Sciroccos), no self-diagnosis.
KE-Jetronic w/ knock control (CIS-E3) (used in the 16v)... no self-diagnosis for the fuel computer; the knock box has _rudimentary_ diagnosis capability. IIRC, it has a whopping two possible fault codes! :laugh:
KE-Motronic (which the 9A uses) does have decent diagnosis capability.

And, of course, Digifant has self-diagnosis.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Quick question, didn't want to start a new thread. Is the gas tank heatshield really necessary? Mine has a couple of the tabs rusted off, it's bent, and was causing a horrible rattle before. Now that I have it taken apart, Im wondering if I even need to put the shield on the new tank. There's not a source for new ones is there?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> ...KE-Jetronic w/ knock control (CIS-E3) (used in the 16v)... no self-diagnosis for the fuel computer; the knock box has _rudimentary_ diagnosis capability. IIRC, it has a whopping two possible fault codes! :laugh:


 Wait wait, don't tell me... the two codes are "yer fooked" and "yer seriously gonzo fooked", auf Deutsch of course. 

:laugh:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Check out this gorgeous real Scirocco I saw yesterday. Why did the debate on if they were real or not go on so long when the answer was so easy to find?


 
oh they're real all right. and so _delicious_ when seen in person...especially when RHD-equipped: 




























:thumbup:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

hallc089 said:


> is it possible to make an 1985 scirocco throw engine codes?


 

i'm gonna go with *no*. 

because: 



tmechanic said:


> No, the ECU is not that smart.


 the early cars are simple(r): 1-wire O2 sensor, no air/fuel sensor, mechanical throttle body actuation, no real coolant temp-fuel injection regulation...other than cold-start.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me. WHAT THE F*CK?!?!?!
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


 
not to piss on your parade....this buying a house business sucks big balls.... buying a house in a different state sux double and having to start from scratch sucks in triplicate:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:!!!! :banghead: :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

Im pissed about this.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Scirocco16 said:


> Quick question, didn't want to start a new thread. Is the gas tank heatshield really necessary? Mine has a couple of the tabs rusted off, it's bent, and was causing a horrible rattle before. Now that I have it taken apart, Im wondering if I even need to put the shield on the new tank. There's not a source for new ones is there?


 In short, yes, it is necessary. Gas fumes and a hot exhaust don't mix well. Or rather, they mix VERY well, but side effects may include death and dismemberment. Check the classifieds for a used one in better shape.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

hallc089 said:


> is it possible to make an 1985 scirocco throw engine codes?


 Well.... no. See, back in the day we had to rely on reasoning and brainpower instead of a light. Not always as precise but normally it got the job done. That's one of the things I kinda like about these cars - the challenge of figuring out what's wrong. 

So what seems to be the problem?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> not to piss on your parade....this buying a house business sucks big balls.... buying a house in a different state sux double and having to start from scratch sucks in triplicate:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:!!!! :banghead: :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Im pissed about this.....


 Okay, so John, you and I are having a talk therapy and self medication party. Who's bringing enough medication, say, a few kegs?opcorn: 

EDIT!!!!!! 

OKay, so here are pics from the last few weeks. I went to Midwestern. Poor Carrots.  










Then I barely got home and headed for Grand Bend! I love the Bend! The neighbours are real noisy...:thumbup: 










And some are just plain gorgeous: 










My son had his site set up well, with all the important amenities. Here is Jord. We blame him for everything. 










My son had injured himself on the track bike, but no matter, it was flip flop weather: 










He did actually race, here is the new look. Only problem was that it didn't want to go straight, which is a tad scary at 100+ mph.  










It's still not running properly.:thumbdown: 

This weekend was full of win. First, there was this welding which had been held up for what seemed an eternity as perfect flying days went by in great number. 



















This one shows the jig pretty well. It supports the centre section and assures that it is the same shape when the new spar replaces the cracked one. The shape is also important for aerodynamics I imagine, since it could affect the wing attachment points. The next steps? More rivet drilling and a lot of tedious cleaning. Yay!  









So finally we can make some real progress again. About damn time. 

And today I went to the Damn Cancer VW Show near London ON. There were SUPPOSED to be four MkI Sciroccos there, and none of them are trailer queens either. Their owners do drive them. So this weather was no problem...... 










And this is in colour, though it looks monochrome. And strangely familiar. His has an ABA bottom though, unlike mine. And he's running more boost. 










We chatted quite a while about our builds. Lots of similarities, like the grinning!  
The show ended early due to the wonderful rain. We got nothing here, and the crops need it badly. And Timmins got some but not enough to help the forest fires. We need more of it! 











And now on to the main course, the Scirocco entries for the show. 










Fabulous showing if I do say so myself! I await the excuses from the other three.....opcorn: 

So there ya go. Enough pwnage for ya?????


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Funny how a 5-minute Scirocco project gone wrong can be the catalyst for hours of aircraft repair. **sigh**


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Funny how a 5-minute Scirocco project gone wrong can be the catalyst for hours of aircraft repair. **sigh**


 Well, Sciroccos can be a pain, and do not tell mine about that stuff. I have enough airplane to deal with. AND...on that note, FINALLY!!!! The jig is welded up so we can make real progress. Oh, and add in a fourth for our self pity party. Or whatever. it is gonna need a lot of shade, some lawn chairs and lots of beer. maybe I will make up a Top Gear style points chart even. And Tony, PM me.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Well, Sciroccos can be a pain, and do not tell mine about that stuff. I have enough airplane to deal with. AND...on that note, FINALLY!!!! The jig is welded up so we can make real progress. Oh, and add in a fourth for our self pity party. Or whatever. it is gonna need a lot of shade, some lawn chairs and lots of beer. maybe I will make up a Top Gear style points chart even. And Tony, PM me.....


 Just did!! 

Who like to grab a beer tomorrow for dinner, northern delaware??:beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

My pic of the day for house progress: 








Tomorrow is the last full day until the weekend after Cincy that I can work on it. I have some extra help coming tomorrow, so I am hoping to have the roof sheathed, the two other garage walls built and up(one is nearly there) and trusses for garage up. That's asking a lot, I think, but going to try like hell.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(I know I said I'd be back, and I am, or rather I _will_, but for now....)


PunchBuggy! - OWNAGE! Page Four *FIFTY THREE* . 

ahem....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> (I know I said I'd be back, and I am, or rather I _will_, but for now....)
> 
> 
> PunchBuggy! - OWNAGE! Page Four *FIFTY THREE* .
> ...


 I promise I will have a good one to post tonight. I have a date with a certain guy with mysterious yellow eyes :laugh:. If he' s lucky, he will park with a few old cougars of the non Mercury type, like the newly renovated Misty......so you will have to wait. Klausie loves those experienced women, like Rose,, Antje, poor miss Carrots with her organ rejection problems, etc.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I need scirocco forum good thoughts!!!! prayers, zen oms and the like 

Of to Delaware for a marathon trying to find a house business..... 

el t.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> My pic of the day for house progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John, 

Good thing someone painted the arrow and "up" on your house so you knew which end was up, eh? 

Dan 

P.S. Coming along nicely, see you soon. 

P.S.S. Sure have a lot of stones up in your neck of the woods!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

MrPill said:


> John,
> 
> Good thing someone painted the arrow and "up" on your house so you knew which end was up, eh?
> 
> ...


 Yes, or with our group all the walls might have ended up upside down. We have a fair amount, but the ones at the end of the house are "tailings" that were hauled in to build up that corner. 

Where the house is as of now and will stay until the weekend after Cincy:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks to joe and his brother vincent and also Steve for having me as a guest. Vincent thank you for adopting me as an orphan today. Joe you make sure hi knows and say hi to Erin for me!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> Fabulous showing if I do say so myself! I await the excuses from the other three.....opcorn:
> 
> So there ya go. Enough pwnage for ya?????


My Queen...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> My Queen...


 Wrong dress, today is green dress day, tho there will just be buggin' in the driving department. Workin' on the Rez and then to downtown Smog town. I don't subject the Rocco's to such things.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Sorry Cathy, I was working under a self imposed timetable

I am about to flip-flop the whim-wham; stay tuned.... 

(but don't expect anything until you least expect it..)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

BTW- Did they both get up at dawn and call each other:


> What are you wearing today?


 
I've been enamored of this hue (maybe feathered w/ a little Deep Orangey/Red if feeling artistic...) for a long time now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ugh. Three more days of work (including today) before Cincy. I think I've done most of what I can do to get ready other than clean the cars up a bit. Oh and I'm thinking the maroon car has a mostly blocked radiator. One more thing to work on - anyone want to help me with that project at Cincy? 

On a brighter note, I drove the 16v about 80 miles yesterday, and will probably do it again today despite the "broken again" a/c. It had been WAY too long since the last time I wore a "16v-grin." (I don't even want to admit when the last fillup was until yesterday.)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

MrPill said:


> John,
> 
> Good thing someone painted the arrow and "up" on your house so you knew which end was up, eh?


 Sheesh. You had to point that out. 
He was hoping no one would notice


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Now I'm seriously thinking of getting these wheels.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

More info about those wheels!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Rota Shakotans, copies of Hayashi Street wheels. I'd rather get the originals but they're not available in the size or bolt pattern I want. Plus I can get a set of Rota's for not much more than one of the Hayashi's.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

Rocco_julie said:


> Sheesh. You had to point that out.
> He was hoping no one would notice


 :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I saw a friend of Jon D(Jonny Phenom)post this link on Facebook: http://unclehenrys.com/init/classif...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/1#4015190 
Don't see many that clean, especially in the northern part of Maine. I am in the northern half of the state, but damn, this car is three hours more north of me, about 15 miles from Canada.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I saw a friend of Jon D(Jonny Phenom)post this link on Facebook: http://unclehenrys.com/init/classif...unclehenrys.com/init/search/results/1#4015190
> Don't see many that clean, especially in the northern part of Maine. I am in the northern half of the state, but damn, this car is three hours more north of me, about 15 miles from Canada.


 Great color combo. :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I REALLY hope the weather here in Ohio is better this coming weekend than it was last weekend. It made it up to 97 (That's Ninety-freaking-Seven) degrees on Saturday. I had to use the AC this morning on the way to work at 6:45 AM. :what: 

So what better time to start cutting lumber for my own house building project. Much smaller than John's house up there. This is a chicken coop for our three little peeping chicks. All the wood is cut except for the siding. Hopefully I will have it built the weekend after Cincy.  

Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Brendan, you forgot to turn on the coffee when you came in. 

*grumbles and puts an extra scoop in the basket this morning...*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I just had to email the guy with the silver MkI and he sent me his Samba link with a little more info and pics. Great looking car. 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1305875


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I just had to email the guy with the silver MkI and he sent me his Samba link with a little more info and pics. Great looking car.
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1305875


 Wow that car is in amazing condition. That Black on red interior is so classy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I REALLY hope the weather here in Ohio is better this coming weekend than it was last weekend. It made it up to 97 (That's Ninety-freaking-Seven) degrees on Saturday. I had to use the AC this morning on the way to work at 6:45 AM. :what:
> 
> So what better time to start cutting lumber for my own house building project. Much smaller than John's house up there. This is a chicken coop for our three little peeping chicks. All the wood is cut except for the siding. Hopefully I will have it built the weekend after Cincy.
> 
> Brendan


 Well if it's too hot, you can just use a shoe box as a coop for a bit. They're only chicks at this point, after all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey guys and hot chicks...is it Cincy this weekend????


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nah, I think it's 52 weeks from now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Thanks to joe and his brother vincent and also Steve for having me as a guest. Vincent thank you for adopting me as an orphan today. Joe you make sure hi knows and say hi to Erin for me!!


 Thanks for swinging by, and with delicious beers. Looking forward to more shenanigans once you're back east. 

Now where is that pesky Dan Bubb. It's time to get the whole gang back together! That means locating Greg (G-Rocco) too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Hey guys and hot chicks...is it Cincy this weekend????


 Um, HELLS YES!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Hey guys and hot chicks...is it Cincy this weekend????


 F*** yeah!  

Still ashamed that Das Katie and I will be coming in a Kia..... :facepalm:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Still ashamed that Das Katie and I will be coming in a Kia..... :facepalm:


 Don't be. All the cool kids show up in Kia's. 

Tonight I reinstalled the crankshaft (correctly this time), and installed the main seals and intermediate shaft on the new mk1 engine. If I get the engine finished and installed in time, I'll bring a Scirocco to Cincy this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Wow that car is in amazing condition. That Black on red interior is so classy.


 OOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it has a RED interior:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Don't be. All the cool kids show up in Kia's.
> 
> Tonight I reinstalled the crankshaft (correctly this time), and installed the main seals and intermediate shaft on the new mk1 engine. If I get the engine finished and installed in time, I'll bring a Scirocco to Cincy this year. :thumbup:


 yeah!! 



cuppie said:


> F*** yeah!
> 
> Still ashamed that Das Katie and I will be coming in a Kia..... :facepalm:


  

Oh you had not seen this pic yet...ownage


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Don't be. All the cool kids show up in Kia's.
> 
> Tonight I reinstalled the crankshaft (correctly this time), and installed the main seals and intermediate shaft on the new mk1 engine. If I get the engine finished and installed in time, I'll bring a Scirocco to Cincy this year. :thumbup:


 Mr. Holland, I am impressed!  



Neptuno said:


>


 Wilda's grounded, Tony. I posted this in the countdown thread: 


cuppie said:


> Bumpage from page 3.
> 
> T-minus 4 days now!
> 
> ...


 She, ah, started making a most horrendous knocking noise on decel Monday evening. Given that she otherwise drives fine (no other noises, past the completely failed reverse gear...), no vibration, shifts fine... I'm guessing that the pinion bearing in the trans went kaput.  

Upside: was already (pre- terminal failure) getting a "parts trans" from Randall. Brian (Broke) will pick it up at Cincy.  
Downside: Brian's 2012 wait list is full.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Tonight I reinstalled the crankshaft (correctly this time), and installed the main seals and intermediate shaft on the new mk1 engine. If I get the engine finished and installed in time, I'll bring a Scirocco to Cincy this year. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Awesome news :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i went to williamsburg over the memorial day weekend, and just happened to see an opel manta... (not chris's- this one was black and tagged in va) but it was still pretty freakin cool to see  

went to take a pic of it, only to realize i had neither phone, nor camera with which to record such a rare beast.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> went to take a pic of it, only to realize *i had neither phone, nor camera* with which to record such a rare beast.


 :banghead::banghead: I hate it when that happens! 

In other news....just killing time this morning....heading out this morning!!!!!! The car is packed, and my hair is did. I guess I could do something outlandish with my nails stillll, while eating COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Purple shirt has been secured. There may be some wrestling involved to get him to WEAR it, but I know which knee to kick him in. I worked in Hagersville, I know ALL the dirty fighting techniques:laugh:...and am feeling more than just a bit calico this morning. 

On that topic, the latest present from the yard tiger was a red squirrel, which we don't ever have here! It still had some maple keys in its mouth when she nailed it. What a cat! All hail Puss Puss, killer of vermin! :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys know I'm not actually planning to finish building an empty block, rebuild a cylinder head, rebuild two carbs, put it all together, and then remove an old engine and put in a new engine in two days, right? 

Because I ain't.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> You guys know I'm not actually planning to finish building an empty block, rebuild a cylinder head, rebuild two carbs, put it all together, and then remove an old engine and put in a new engine in two days, right?
> 
> Because I ain't.


 Why not? You are just no fun!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> You guys know I'm not actually planning to finish building an empty block, rebuild a cylinder head, rebuild two carbs, put it all together, and then remove an old engine and put in a new engine in two days, right?
> 
> Because I ain't.


 What if you were to take the parts w/ you and drive home an Upgrade?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> while eating COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nooooooo! 
Bad Cathy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Slegato-steering just a little "off," but probably would be ok. Coolant on top of radiator side tank after just driving it, not good. I can see the hairline cracks. 
16V been sitting(was not going to drive it this year)but I looked at it after the Slegato coolant drops and thought, "Why not?" Ticking in lifters seems a little louder, exhaust leak isn't just manifold crack now, but also downpipe. I can live with all of these though. Noticed play in rear wheel. Probably just needs nut tightened, I hope. It's just a tiny bit of play, but probably not a great idea to drive 2k miles without tightening it. 
GTI just needs and oil change and AC switch replaced. 
Not that I have the time for any of these, I have to make a decision in the next hour or so. :banghead: We ARE still going to Cincy though, no matter what.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Slegato-steering just a little "off," but probably would be ok. Coolant on top of radiator side tank after just driving it, not good. I can see the hairline cracks.
> 16V been sitting(was not going to drive it this year)but I looked at it after the Slegato coolant drops and thought, "Why not?" Ticking in lifters seems a little louder, exhaust leak isn't just manifold crack now, but also downpipe. I can live with all of these though. Noticed play in rear wheel. Probably just needs nut tightened, I hope. It's just a tiny bit of play, but probably not a great idea to drive 2k miles without tightening it.
> GTI just needs and oil change and AC switch replaced.
> Not that I have the time for any of these, I have to make a decision in the next hour or so. :banghead: We ARE still going to Cincy though, no matter what.


 I am waiting on a second replacement windshield, should be installed tomorrow AM. Nothing like the last minute, if that fails the Passat is ready, kind of like the embarrassing standby cars on top gear, what says "not a Scirocco" like a family wagon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Drive the slegato John. It'll be fine.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Your Standard Scirocco displays aspects of Both of These...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Drive the slegato John. It'll be fine.


 And I'll donate a used overflow tank to the cause.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> We ARE still going to Cincy though, no matter what.


 
*Oz:* We should figure out what kinda deal this is. I mean, is it a-a gathering, a shindig or a hootenanny?

*Cordelia:* What's the difference?

*Oz:* Well, a gathering is brie, mellow song stylings; shindig, dip, less mellow song stylings, perhaps a large amount of malt beverage; and hootenanny, well, it's chock full of hoot, just a _little bit_ of nanny.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Bazinga.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

We're late leaving for Cincy, but part of it is our putting the "Down East Roof" on our house. The only thing different than the real Down East Roof is I don't have tires weighing it down.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Bazinga


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm thinking of making this picture my desktop background...

http://thegeekrebellion.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/20110119-070133.jpg 

But really though, I was interested in this local Craig's List listing for a $500 MkII;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...83920&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:MOTORS:1123#v4-41 

1985, (I could almost smell the 'old VW Car Smell' from the interior shots...).

If I had the funds I buy it and make it a daily driver, w/ benefits.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well folks, here are the sad facts. 
1. I am somewhere. 
2. When I arrived, I immediately hopped in the backseat of a nice old V tail Bonanza, with a fellow 16V driver at the helm. note I did not mention the word Scirocco, but the 16v in question is NOT a Scirocco, but it DOES have a soft top. 
3. I returned by ground, quite low actually, in a TDI Corrado. Which I got the keys to..... 
4. I love this place! 

See you folks SOOOO soon, wel, some of you anyway. And I have a cat.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well folks, here are the sad facts.
> 1. I am somewhere.
> 2. When I arrived, I immediately hopped in the backseat of a nice old V tail Bonanza, with a fellow 16V driver at the helm. note I did not mention the word Scirocco, but the 16v in question is NOT a Scirocco, but it DOES have a soft top.
> 3. I returned by ground, quite low actually, in a TDI Corrado. Which I got the keys to.....
> ...


 Cincy. The place where dreams come true. :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Well folks, here are the sad facts.
> 1. I am somewhere.
> 2. When I arrived, I immediately hopped in the backseat of a nice old V tail Bonanza, with a fellow 16V driver at the helm. note I did not mention the word Scirocco, but the 16v in question is NOT a Scirocco, but it DOES have a soft top.
> 3. I returned by ground, quite low actually, in a TDI Corrado. Which I got the keys to.....
> ...





vwdaun said:


> Cincy. The place where dreams come true. :laugh:


 
:thumbup: Awesome story Cathy  

I will be there in my 78 Team Andy scirocco this afternoon


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Awesome story Cathy
> 
> I will be there in my 78 Team Andy scirocco this afternoon


 This sucks I have to wait until lunch tomorrow to be there......


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> This sucks I have to wait until lunch tomorrow to be there......


 Tony what happened


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Tony what happened


 oh nothing it has been my plan all along. It is a short cincy for me this year...So much going on that I had only planned in being there Saturday/sunday


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad that it is not the rain here in Ohio :screwy: ... keeping you away from Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Glad that it is not the rain here in Ohio :screwy: ... keeping you away from Cincy


 Nope, we have it up here in A2 michigan


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Bazinga... 


Tow Truck


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I plan on coming down tomorrow, still in Auburn Hills so it's a short trip.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> I plan on coming down tomorrow, still in Auburn Hills so it's a short trip.


 Im leaving A2 at 7:30 am


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hope everyone has a good weekend out in Cincy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Im leaving A2 at 7:30 am


 Want to meet up somewhere and caravan down?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

StaHiMooney said:


> Bazinga...
> 
> 
> Tow Truck


 So far that makes two.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Cincy was over *only today*, and already this thread has slipped to page two? 

I don't think so.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Cincy was over *only today*, and already this thread has slipped to page two?
> 
> I don't think so.



Dude, I can only bail so hard...

Today I was up at o'Dark-thirty and out the door and ended up in Berkeley, CA helping to 'strike a set', in the parlance.

We packed up about a Ton of rubber coated, copper cable. (I am going to feel it in two days....)

Truth be told I much rather be bench pressing 5 speed transaxles...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Cincy was over *only today*, and already this thread has slipped to page two?
> 
> I don't think so.


I was sort of DRIVING....which will fall on deaf ears since you're likely are still on the road. I sort of am too, I am at Drew's and my car has decided that it wants to be a sculpture in his driveway. departure will be slightly delayed due to that. I DO have a new battery to give her inspiration. Likely yet another fail mode of that stupid blue wire.....it has been replaced, respliced, reconnected....and this really smacks of yet another failing.

GAAAHHHHH!!! SEnding this,,,just got a big dog and a huge cat dumped on my lap!!!!!!!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... GAAAHHHHH!!! SEnding this,,,just got a big dog and a huge cat dumped on my lap!!!!!!!


What, the dog is friendly but the cat isn't litter-box trained? If the dog also dumped on you... well, it's a bad night. [punctuation counts, you Eng-rish teacher you].

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

When the Gods of Electron are pleased with your life, they have a habit of interrupting the flow. So to speak. 

Let us have some difficulties to overcome, hence the good Times taste all the sweeter.

And while yer at it, it wouldn't hurt to recondition the main grounding points up front. I mean, you know...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> What, the dog is friendly but the cat isn't litter-box trained? If the dog also dumped on you... well, it's a bad night. [punctuation counts, you Eng-rish teacher you].
> 
> :laugh:


Although I was a teacher, I was not a teacher of English....and for the record, my grammar declined significantly as I taught the young-uns. my French is worse, and I have trouble even reading Mohawk correctly aloud from print. I AM getting better at the last of those.....OTOH, my rough translations of Latin names are pretty decent. 

Okay, I have some photos to weed through....which takes FOREVER! And Julie, did you find your cookies, or did they vanish again?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Post Cincy depression is setting in.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> Post Cincy depression is setting in.


I'm feeling fat in my red cincy shirt......crap I'm feeling fat
Im trying to deal with my lack of cincy adrenaline.....I guess the selling-home buying, cleaning garage, ending my, and moving adrenaline will have to take over again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am just plain lazy today, not so much PCD as exhaustion. mind you, at this time of year, night flying gets pretty late (but I got to see Venus before sunset, and a big red moonrise from the air, which was WAY cool, and a bit distracting...), next time out will get me home at about 1:30 am. I had relatives down yesterday too, so that kept me busy. I posted pics in the other thread if you are bored....ic:

Tony, you at very sexy, no worries.


----------



## vwdamnitchris (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn it chris is suffering dearly from PCD. Plus trying to find a scirocco before the 2013 cincy is not helping matters. I will not be caught with out a scirocco of my own at cincy again. Lol 

Damnit chris


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Commuting and Manual Transmissions*

So a couple of weeks ago I got a promotion at work. Job title and what I do is unchanged (Auto Tech for Toyota) but I have been moved up to the morning shift, pretty big deal for me personally. I used to work 4pm to midnight, now switched to 8am to 4pm. 

Now I have a old Celica that's in great shape for my daily. Like every car with the exception of my beater Corolla it has a manual trans. Never bothered me before since I was on nights so traffic was nonexistent. Big difference now, it's *awful* to daily this thing. Keep in mind I live in Chicago so traffic is pretty bad. 

Working for Toyota there is a great new option for a cheaper car, the Prius C. Say what you want about hybrids but they are bullet proof and get superb milage. As much as I would love to get a new VW I could never bring myself to get one auto, especially if I went with a diesel. I have been torn for a few years on what my new daily would be and it looks like this will be my best option. It drives great, small hatchback so it's versatile and roomy for such a small car. Being rated at 53mpg helps a bit too, I have read it gets much better then that too when driven correctly.

Hopefully later this year I can get myself to buy one, I don't know how long I can take this stop and go stuff with a clutch. Thanks for reading if you actually made it through :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

8716vrocco said:


> Working for Toyota there is a great new option for a cheaper car, the Prius C. Say what you want about hybrids but they are bullet proof and _blah blah blah_


You will regret NOT buying a VW diesel! I know because I bought one. And I would be lost without it. :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

He will not regret it. 

right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> He will not regret it.
> 
> right?


What's to regret? I have been dailying one since 1987. As a bonus prize, I made a really good friend because of one. No regrets here...oh, by the way, that has been only two cars since 1987.....and I still have the 87.......


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

8716vrocco said:


> Working for Toyota there is a great new option for a cheaper car, the Prius C. Say what you want about hybrids but they are bullet proof and get superb milage.



Buy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I had no idea I would love my TDI as much as I do. No regrets here! Even if it is a Beetle! 

In other news, PCD is setting in. But also has provided me with some motivation and I am making some gears turn in my Scirocco project. Already started some "plans" in motion. Muahahaha-type plans at that.  Somebody buy my CQ dammit!



Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> You will regret *NOT *buying a VW diesel! I know because I bought one. And I would be lost without it. :thumbup:


^^ THIS is what I meant to say. 

Whoops! :facepalm:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I completely believe I would NOT  regret buying a diesel. I have a couple friends with diesel Jettas and they absolutely love them, I haven't heard anything bad about them from anyone either. I am not a fan of the VW automatics though and getting a manual trans for Chicago commuting is not practical. The Prius is a solid choice with the VW diesel a very close second, but working for Toyota makes it an even smarter move on my part. Thanks for the input though :thumbup:

Joe, I remember when you first got your Jetta. Aren't you the one who has a "screw you hybrid" sticker on the front bumper? :laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Is anyone here running Ground Control sleeves on Bilstein's or Koni's for a Mk1? Any opinions of them or recommended spring rates?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Is anyone here running Ground Control sleeves on Koni's for a Mk1? Any opinions of them or recommended spring rates?


:wave:

450F/350 or 400R (I don't remember exactly anymore lol). Eibachs. Ride is streetable, but barely. It's a good budget coilover system but if I had the coin I'd look at KW V3 or H&R coilovers. I'm getting too old to run my daily like a go-kart.

...You should shoot Doug T a PM; it's his old auto-x setup that is on my car, and he is really one of the best people on the planet to bounce set up/suspension questions off of. :beer:

P.S. Great pic in the who's who thread. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Quick question for anyone with some knowledge here: Shop press-regular or A frame? A frame looks like it should be stronger, but also has more pieces, which I think of as a chance to flex or break at the joints. Thoughts?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Quick question for anyone with some knowledge here: Shop press-regular or A frame? A frame looks like it should be stronger, but also has more pieces, which I think of as a chance to flex or break at the joints. Thoughts?


I've only ever used a regular shop press. Never had an issue...but they were never $80 ones either.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

8716vrocco said:


> and getting a manual trans for Chicago commuting is not practical.


Can I ask why not? My, honest to god, average speed on my commute is 17mph across Toronto. It's first-second-brake-repeat for over an hour every morning. With a newish hydraulic clutch, I've not once thought I should trade my car in for an auto (although I have considered shooting myself in the head a few mornings).


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm having Cincy withdrawal, even though I haven't gotten home yet.

Currently in southern Maryland headed to South Carolina, left "vwleadfoot's" place in California,MD an hour ago.

I won't see home until Saturday and that will be to soon ... I love the road and don't want to stop driving.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

veetarded said:


> :wave:
> 
> 450F/350 or 400R (I don't remember exactly anymore lol). Eibachs. Ride is streetable, but barely. It's a good budget coilover system but if I had the coin I'd look at KW V3 or H&R coilovers. I'm getting too old to run my daily like a go-kart.
> 
> ...


I'd like to run real coils but I'm thinking to satisfy my need to lower it the GC sleeves seem like a good solution. It was suggested I get 350/300 springs. And thanks.  :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And Julie, did you find your cookies, or did they vanish again?


Safely on the table here thanks Cathy! Dont forget to tell Den thanks for the hat!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

8716vrocco said:


> Joe, I remember when you first got your Jetta. Aren't you the one who has a "screw you hybrid" sticker on the front bumper? :laugh:


Actually, it might have said, "F*ck your Hybrid, Drive a TDI." :laugh:

However, I don't believe I took a photo of that sticker. :facepalm:



8716vrocco said:


> I completely believe I would NOT  regret buying a diesel. I have a couple friends with diesel Jettas and they absolutely love them, I haven't heard anything bad about them from anyone either. I am not a fan of the VW automatics though and getting a manual trans for Chicago commuting is not practical. The Prius is a solid choice with the VW diesel a very close second, but working for Toyota makes it an even smarter move on my part. Thanks for the input though :thumb up:


If you don't like traditional VW autos, then get a Golf TDI. I am against autos in general, but the DSG with the paddle shifters is AMAZING and quick. My wife test drove a GTI with the DSG recently and it was exceptional for an auto. :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Actually, it might have said, "F*ck your Hybrid, Drive a TDI." :laugh:
> 
> However, I don't believe I took a photo of that sticker. :facepalm:
> 
> ...



As a new tdi owner - it is an amazing car and blew away my expecations

Joe- here is that picture


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DrFraserCrane said:


> As a new tdi owner - it is an amazing car and blew away my expecations


Glad to hear that you are enjoying the purchase. :thumbup:

Thanks for the photo! I think I still have one or two of those stickers left...might reach out to you to make it a little less _(ahem)_ vulgar. Or not. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> (although I have considered shooting myself in the head a few mornings).


Which is why I choose instead to shoot myself over failed telecommunications...this makes attempt number five to send this...maybe five is the charm?

YAY!! it sent...now to fat it out...

So, since you folks have been politely in favour of posts about my ailing aircooled trike. Last time you saw her, the centre section of 'Old 136' looked like this, supported by a big steel jig. For reference, in this picture I am working on the top/ back of the walk-box, which is what you tromp on to get into the plane. its upper skin was pretty beat up from ~70 years of use, and it is riveted to that roof metal stuff underneath with about seventy gajillion flush rivets. 










Which I did not have to drill myself :thumbup: but I have to say that I was a bit concerned about what degree of crud was hiding in there. It is a great place for corrosion to hide out. So needless to say, I was thrilled to see that she in fact did have a few secrets in there...










Yeah, other than a film of dirt, it was PRISTINE! Finally, a nice surprise. :thumbup:
There WAS an odd doubler in there, the triangular material which is only present on one side.:screwy: I'll have to find out if it needs to be there, but no matter, that skin is being replaced. 










AAAAAAAND....(drumroll please...) this thing is finally on the floor...outta there...just so much hangar art.....whatever...










Work ground to a resounding halt though, we got very distracted by this. It lasted about fifteen minutes, and was two full bows the entire time. Best I have seen since the historic one on the fateful day that I drove home a certain silver car...and a fitting sign that assembly is now commencing. Disassembly is over. :thumbup:










So I packed up the right hand side into the little round pickup truck and headed home with it. I have become that crazy person with an airplane project in my garage, and somehow that feels pretty much "at expectation". :facepalm::sly:










There ElT, THAT was what I wanted to send. This is attempt number seven or so. NO clue what is wrong with our so called "service" provider....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Which is why I choose instead to shoot myself over failed telecommunications...this makes attempt number five to send this...maybe five is the charm?



but what message where you trying to relay?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Glad to hear that you are enjoying the purchase. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the photo! I think I still have one or two of those stickers left...might reach out to you to make it a little less _(ahem)_ vulgar. Or not. :laugh:


Three of the six people in my office before Golf Wagon TDI owners in the past two months. They all seem happy (-er).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I have to say that I was a bit concerned about what degree of crud was hiding in there. It is a great place for corrosion to hide out. So needless to say, I was thrilled to see that she in fact did have a few secrets in the...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Awesome news, Cathy! You needed a break here.

:thumbup:



cholland_ said:


> Three of the six people in my office before Golf Wagon TDI owners in the past two months. They all seem happy (-er).


So, 50% of the time it works every time? :laugh:


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just picked up a 85 Scirocco Wolfsburg . Cant wait to get to know you guys. Pics to come soon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Just picked up a 85 Scirocco Wolfsburg . Cant wait to get to know you guys. Pics to come soon.


Awesome! We await the pics!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Just as Cathy is back at the plane, I am back at the house. Backside halfway done:









Random inside pic:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like the place is moving along nicely! congrats


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Decent progress for a short day today:
















Next weekend we truss and sheath the garage roof. Tomorrow I replace the truck's brakes and start some roofing.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel like this thread is becoming the "Look at the progress on my house thread" :wave:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I feel like this thread is becoming the "Look at the progress on my house thread" :wave:


...so post pics of the house that *you* built. :sly:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

veetarded said:


> ...so post pics of the house that *you* built. :sly:


...is "bird" OK? It's been a while... I'll have to look in storage, see if I still have the pics.


Eh... this is Chi-cha thread, any and all non-Scir is all good; and I don't mind seeing pics of constructing a house. [ Me have hammer, am go whacky-whacky; makee residence ].

If I do something more or less useful sometime soon and would like to share, I'll post pics here. If I can figure out how-to, again.

Oh and... lovin' the Ercoupe pics and progress, Cathy. Dad says hi, and mumbled something aboot having kids. Just sayin'.

:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I feel like this thread is becoming the "Look at the progress on my house thread" :wave:


At least it's not the "Look what I did to my Camry" thread.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I did ask a little while back if anyone was sick of seeing the house pics and responses were favorable, so I continue. That's how we all are all friends, knowing about what goes on each other's lives-my house, Cathy's plane, Daun's Sciroccos and planes, Timbo trying out Advance's products etc.
:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> At least it's not the "Look what I did to my Camry" thread.


indeed. 

im building a brick oven... its hard to tell what it is yet, but its getting there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


Nice pixelated house.

Flannel landscaping is where it's at nowadays. :laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> At least it's not the "Look what I did to my Camry" thread.


There would be no posts in that thread because those cars require nothing.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Nice pixelated house.
> 
> Flannel landscaping is where it's at nowadays. :laugh:


Win!

...and festiva boy needs to modify it to a brick sh*t house lol


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

while that could be arranged, i doubt it would result in rustic deliciousness. so... probably not.

we are having some trouble finding adobe clay. would not have thought it would be all that hard to find...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hard to tell from the pics, but are the firebricks? If so, cool, because they'll hold up better. What are you going to cook in it btw?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hard to tell from the pics, but are the firebricks? If so, cool, because they'll hold up better. What are you going to cook in it btw?


Zombies? The second zombie appearance was near here, y'know.

Although, having seen "Return of the Living Dead", perhaps that isn't the best idea.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hard to tell from the pics, but are the firebricks? If so, cool, because they'll hold up better. What are you going to cook in it btw?


they are indeed fire bricks. we just dont have quite enough of them so they arent in their final configuration, once we get the rest of them and some shicken wire and a few other misc what-not-eries it will start looking more oven-ish. 

the main foods proposed are breads and pizza's, but in theory it will be large enough to support some roastin and dutch oven action... depending on the temperature range it works at. (research has led me to believe that every one will have a different operating temp, but hopefully we can come up with a decent temp control system) 


(but secretly it's also as practice for when i buy my own place and build a forge/foundry for metal working  )


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Saw a Rocco around Mtl today, was really surprised, haven't seen one around in years! (aides the 4 I know of)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...is "bird" OK? It's been a while... I'll have to look in storage, see if I still have the pics.
> 
> 
> Eh... this is Chi-cha thread, any and all non-Scir is all good; and I don't mind seeing pics of constructing a house. [ Me have hammer, am go whacky-whacky; makee residence ].
> ...


What, that he shouldn't have had any kids, or that you and I should have some grand kids for him?  A bit late for me, sorry, and we see how my first effort at childbearing turned out. :facepalm:

As for planes, tell your Dad that my plane does have some Forney parts in it (the nose gear and landing lights) and the new tail feathers may well be from a Forney as well. 

For those not following, Ercoupes were built by several companies, mine is built by the first of those, ERCO. Karl's dad worked for another company that built them in the fifties, Forney. They made "Aircoupes", just to add to the confusion. So that's why his dad has interest in my old gal. (on a side note...one of the Redbull guys is on the news right now...the wings on those planes is tested to +/- 30g so my body would weight, like, a lot... or nothing..... before that thing would come apart. Puke inducing for sure....)

Okay, in car news, I have just about another 1000 miles on the convertible since we went for ice cream last weekend. I was up to do some volunteer maintenance at Hanover airport and swung by to see Carrots...she is getting all the little annoying invisible stuff done; and Drew was busy modifying his shed (new air line)

So there ya go.....my Scirocco news only involved six hours of happy driving.:thumbup: It was glorious convertible weather, and it was great to hear the Mennonites clomping past and smell the country air. And the underpasses, they are always good for smiles with a 16V for motivation!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

and now for something completely different.....

click here pleasez

anyone know anything about the Pacifica?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> and now for something completely different.....
> 
> click here pleasez
> 
> anyone know anything about the Pacifica?


I think you doubled up on your "http://" which screws up the link.

But this this works.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I do that sometimes.... Tapatalk is both good and evil.... like a red car.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i took my microwave apart & cut out that beeping isht, much better


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> Can I ask why not? My, honest to god, average speed on my commute is 17mph across Toronto. It's first-second-brake-repeat for over an hour every morning. With a newish hydraulic clutch, I've not once thought I should trade my car in for an auto (although I have considered shooting myself in the head a few mornings).


Well my Celica is fairly comparable in clutch feel to a new car. Nice and light, very forgiving and actually pretty nice to drive overall. I guess in my opinion and for me personally I would rather have an hybrid for a daily. If I get a new car I fully plan on driving it for the next 10-15 years. 

One other thing is that the cost of a diesel VW optioned out to where I want it is a little too high for my taste. A level 3 C is around $23k, I priced out a diesel Golf a bit back and it came out to just over $27k. Don't take any of this as a dig on the diesel though, I love them and fully support people buying them, it's just not for me.

Who knows though, I change my mind so damn often is ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Michael Bee said:


> and now for something completely different.....
> 
> click here pleasez
> 
> anyone know anything about the Pacifica?


replied... summary: they're ok. comfortable, decent. i put quite a few tires on them, and tie-rod ends... and software updates, and brakes. they're just not the kind of thing im into, but i can see how people would enjoy them. if you put "riiiimz" on them you will have issues.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

EL DRIFTO said:


> i took my microwave apart & cut out that beeping isht, much better


good call... and a great idea...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hot damn!! Sig quoted ^^ again! I guess every once in a while I do manage to write something quasi- intelligent. Not saying anyone should hold their breath waiting for the next time. 

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

copy/paste from the Red Headed Stepchild thread...



> I'm gone for a few days, communing w/ Goats, Banana Slugs, Poison Oak, a Black Cat (who tithed me a *bat* btw), annoying Peacocks, Poison Oak and a (still) frozen up piston in a Ford tractor.
> < snippy >
> Two out of three freed up pistons do Not a running tractor make. I'd rather be wrenching Sciroccos.
> 
> TBerk


1) What besides PB Blaster, a (now snapped) 1/2" extension on a Breaker bar, and (in it's own session...) Ammonia (yeah, I said the same thing, but dude that recommended it was from Detroit...)- what else can I use to free a stuck Piston/Rings to Cylinder wall carfluckle?

2) Being in the boonies has it's perks but you often have to import your own 20th/21st Century Entertainment. 
(Sitting around the campfire/Chiminea is all well and good but pales over time. 
Not having Internet/Cellphone/Television (even terrestrial broadcast) is... 'interesting'.

3) Dude. Why not pictures of the House in progress? I need it to leaven out the Aeroplane drama- that stuff is too high octane to take strait, no chaser...

This is the ChitChat thread, Off Topic is On Topic here. 

PS- I was cruising the local used stuff store and I came across some suspiciously reddish car repair manuals.... 
- "How much for this Rabbit/Scirocco, 1975, 76, 77, 78, Inc Diesel copy?" 
"I don't know, make me an offer and I'll accept it..." 

TBerk
you are all beloved, some more than others.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> copy/paste from the Red Headed Stepchild thread...
> 
> 1) What besides PB Blaster, a (now snapped) 1/2" extension on a Breaker bar, and (in it's own session...) Ammonia (yeah, I said the same thing, but dude that recommended it was from Detroit...)- what else can I use to free a stuck Piston/Rings to Cylinder wall carfluckle?
> 
> ...


 We always used a mixture of oil and diesel fuel. there's also this commercial stuff called Chesterton penetrating lubricant


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

i have used just pure disel....i unstuck an old flathead V8 that sat in a barn for 30 odd years...filled it with diesel and let it soak, it came free


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re; Stuck Rings- Thx folks. 

I've been reading some have used a 50/50 diesel (or kerosene) mixed w/ Auto trans fluid...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> copy/paste from the Red Headed Stepchild thread...
> 
> 1) what else can I use to free a stuck Piston/Rings to Cylinder wall carfluckle?
> 
> ...


 1) in order...if the diesel doesn't work, I hear that those big magnets at the junkyards work. like when they drop the thing into the crusher? GL with it, I have seen Drew's Tractor projects and they look like they can gt very uncooperative. 

2) Welcome to my life. I never give out my cell number because either I am here with no signal, or out there with a dead battery because it roamed itself to death. Either way, may as well not bother. Smoke signals it is..... 

3) Aeroplane drama. yep, it has been pretty exciting...like scrubbing a big huge pot. Just the walkbox "roofing metal" is about 16 sq ft of fun times with the Scothbrite and solvents. yippee skippee. And then there are the other bits that need "cleaning". Dishpan hands got nothing on me...I wear gloves but they don't live long enough to be even marginally useful. Pretty high octane for sure, and John is seeing more Altitude with his roofing efforts! New house pics John? 

4) Spent the day driving seniors to the doctor today..much angst over minor things pretty much sums that up. 

Okay, must finish :beer:, and move the cat. Kudos to the black one on the bat kill, impressive!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> and John is seeing more Altitude with his roofing efforts! New house pics John?


 Nothing new since Sunday. Mandy is in Atlanta for some training and it's Mason and I at home. You can imagine trying to get roofing done with a two year old running around in the house or on the roof(no, I wouldn't actually put him on the roof).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Nothing new since Sunday. Mandy is in Atlanta for some training and it's Mason and I at home. You can imagine trying to get roofing done with a two year old running around in the house or on the roof(no, I wouldn't actually put him on the roof).


 Adam would have insisted in being up there with a hammer, for the record...but yeah, that sounds like a reasonable excuse. So maybe Mr Mom pictures? Bake us some cupcakes or something, woulda John? 

Waiting to see if I have to work. if not, I will again be loading aircraft parts into a Scirocco and going for a cruise along the lakeshore...likely in the convertible, for ice cream at the same time....not so hateful!:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Adam would have insisted in being up there with a hammer, for the record...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

My house project: 









Yes, much smaller than a REAL house but ya gotta start somewhere, eh? 

Actually is 90% built now. Had to come up with some creative techniques to cut the 48"x8' sheets of T1-11 on my back porch with a hand-circular saw. All that is left is to build the run, nesting boxes, and then paint/stain. Pics to follow. 

Just in time too, I think the girls are growing tired of their brooder box: 



























Top to bottom we have Olivia, Zelda, and Klaartje. Olivia and Zelda are both Buckeye's and Klaartje is a Welsummer. (hence the Dutch name) They will be 5 weeks old this coming Monday. Not sure why Olivia is a runt, but she seems happy and eats, poops, and peeps, and the other two don't pick on her so we aren't worrying about it. 

Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Someone has been playing the banjo lately...  

Oh, and don't give names to your chicken, makes for akward BBQ time later in the summer. :wave:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

edit: 

 

would anyone like to have a sweet (still somewhat driveable?) 91 miata, aka scirocco support vehicle in their fleet? 
:facepalm:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Someone has been playing the banjo lately...
> 
> Oh, and don't give names to your chicken, makes for akward BBQ time later in the summer. :wave:


 LOL! We aren't eating these birds, just their eggs.  

Unless we suddenly find ourselves in post-apocalyptic times, I don't think I would ever be able to raise an animal from a baby then kill and eat it. I'd be fine hunting an animal in it's own environment and eating it. To us they will be "pets that give us eggs".  

I haven't played that banjo in years. I am just now trying to get my guitar chops back. One step at a time.  

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*redrocco1*, 

You own page 457...

Represent!


ps- During the days of New Dimension cars shows, we had one instance when we had lined up in some prime 'On Front Street' property and along came a Miata owner/operator. 

Ruffling up my feathers, er hackles, something- I went to confront and likely eject said transgressor. After all, we had enough trouble w/ the 'yes VW, but not Sciroccos' knuckleheads who seem'd (at the time anyway, and in context) to be suffering Peni.. Scirocco Envy or something. 

When it was presented by the Miata's native guide that "Hey, wait- he's cool, and come look under the hood..." we were delighted to find a Miata w/ a Supercharger attached.

Well, OK then.

He can stay...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Someone has been playing the banjo lately...


 Banjos and Sciroccos go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Banjos and Sciroccos go together like peas and carrots.


 and barefooted homeboys!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

And in other news, the USPS has simplified the delivery address to me: 










I mean, how easy is that? 

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

redrocco1 said:


> *edit:*


 Thats da way!


> would anyone like to have a sweet (still somewhat driveable?) 91 Miata, aka scirocco support vehicle in their fleet?
> :facepalm:


 
Since Sciroccos have too many doors and too many seats, maybe somebody could help the dude out...

Where you at Red? (yeah, I can read the tiny words near his name...)

peas & carrots, Peas & Carrots... Needs some sauce, or a least some butter.

Joe!, is there Cheeeezey Steaks in the box?


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

im in San Clemente, CA 92672 Miata is bein sold as "running parts car" due to a tweaked sub frame... oopsss..  (that curb just jumped out at me! i swear!)


----------



## MK1_SCIROCCO (Jun 26, 2011)

*mk1 scirocco body kits*

hey i have an 81 scirocco and im trying to find some ground effects for it and havent had any luck finding any does anybody know where to look or a thread i can get some more info anything will help cuz i havent got any idea right now thanks


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

MK1_SCIROCCO said:


> hey i have an 81 scirocco and im trying to find some ground effects for it and havent had any luck finding any does anybody know where to look or a thread i can get some more info anything will help cuz i havent got any idea right now thanks


 The only body kit I have seen that looks good on a Mk1 Scirocco is from Zender, and due to it being waaaaaaay out of production, it's possible to find but pretty expensive. I think you'll find that the case for a lot of aftermarket stuff. 

That said, check out the Scirocco parts classifieds for potential kits: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?832-Scirocco-Parts 

Good luck!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody know if Rabbit hatch straps are the same (length) as Scirocco 1 straps?


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

The Blue Angels were playing over Baltimore today, for flag day, and the war of 1812. It was ridiculous; they were going right over my house. That _sound_ - a super-high pitch whine followed by a thunderous blast. Like being 7 years old again


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Might be heading down there this weekend with my dad to check out the ships and whatnot.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

MickR said:


> The Blue Angels were playing over Baltimore today, for flag day, and the war of 1812. It was ridiculous; they were going right over my house. That _sound_ - a super-high pitch whine followed by a thunderous blast. Like being 7 years old again


 
love that sound... i used to go to school near NAS pensacola. if you did it just right you could skip the crowds that go to the air shows and catch them practicing over the beach


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

MickR said:


> The Blue Angels were playing over Baltimore today, for flag day, and the war of 1812. It was ridiculous; they were going right over my house. That _sound_ - a super-high pitch whine followed by a thunderous blast. Like being 7 years old again


 
Fleet Week in San Francisco meant working at Levi Strauss (& Co.®) had extra perks like watching the Blue Angels fly by just below eye level from the top of denim headquarters. 

"I don't think he's supposed to be doing that...":what: "s'OK, he's just practising...". :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TBerk - a new car for you? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUZUKI-SJ...5997974?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4604aa9196


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> TBerk - a new car for you?


 
@ TBerk; PM sent.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> TBerk - a new car for you?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUZUKI-SJ...5997974?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4604aa9196


 Oh that POOR little Grumman! :facepalm:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I can better than that for Tosh... 

We are discussing. Relax, and smile ( I am trying to find a good home for a pretty '79 Mk1). 

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I can better than that for Tosh...
> 
> We are discussing. Relax, and smile ( I am trying to find a good home for a pretty '79 Mk1).
> 
> :beer:


 ^:heart:^ 

In other news, ethanol and solvents seem to be working to dull the tedium of Ercoupe 
cleaning. I'm sure there will be much pain tomorrow, but most of the annoying stuff is cleaned off at least. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> TBerk - a new car for you?


 
Sure!, I'll take one of these please:











I mean, if it ain't a Scirocco...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I can better than that for Tosh...
> 
> We are discussing. Relax, and smile ( I am trying to find a good home for a pretty '79 Mk1).
> 
> :beer:


 Now wait a minute, there are practical considerations to be had- like you know Stop getting people's Hopes all trans-atmospheric and stuff.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing oil and trans fluid change on my car. What do you guys use? Previous owner (DKScirocco) said he used 10W30 Castrol Syntec. Motor and trans are a 1.8 8V RD and 020 FF. :wave:


----------



## bp84 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hi there.*

Longtime lurker. After an extended stint in the garage with an aftermarket mod known as "shaved 5th gear splines" on the output shaft - this one is back on the road. Special thanks to broke.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> The only body kit I have seen that looks good on a Mk1 Scirocco is from Zender


 
great.... naaaaww you tell me. 

Kamei FTW. Thanks Mtl Man.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

bp84 said:


> Longtime lurker. After an extended stint in the garage with an aftermarket mod known as "shaved 5th gear splines" on the output shaft - this one is back on the road. Special thanks to broke.


 Yeah, Brian's good people. 
Mine is also experiencing an "extended stint" in the garage, due to a couple of "mods" to the trans: 
- _broken _reverse gear 
- fried pinion bearing. 
He has a trans from me in his garage right now. I'll get it back.... eventually... 

Pretty white 16v there, BTW!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> and barefooted homeboys!


 You can play banjo with shoes on?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> You can play banjo with shoes on?


 
I hear that it has been done :laugh: 

tic toc, tic toc.....hours until unemployment


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I'm thinking of doing oil and trans fluid change on my car. What do you guys use? Previous owner (DKScirocco) said he used 10W30 Castrol Syntec. Motor and trans are a 1.8 8V RD and 020 FF. :wave:


 10w30 is, ah, a bit thin for this time of year (for you, for any time of year.) 
I like Mobil 1 15w50. Definitely use something in the 15w50-20w50 range. (see oil chart in owner's manual, or in Bentley.) 

Trans: 
Pennzoil Syncromesh (I like it, as does my trans), or Redline MTF are the fluids of choice around here. 
Definitely needs to be a GL4 fluid; VW spec's 75w90 GL4 oil.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cuppie said:


> 10w30 is, ah, a bit thin for this time of year (for you, for any time of year.)
> I like Mobil 1 15w50. Definitely use something in the 15w50-20w50 range. (see oil chart in owner's manual, or in Bentley.)
> 
> Trans:
> ...


 Cup-master has pretty much nailed it here; and this is only anecdotal on my part but the current crop of oil vs the 'Good ol Days' seems that it's very much more important to not have too thin an oil, esp in an older motor.

Add to that the instructions many other learned people have stressed- not having an oil with too wide a range; like 0w50 or something. (They add stuff to extend the base viscosity.) 

As for me, I had always been a fan of (Quaker State/Penzoil) 20W50, and had switched to Mobil One 15w50 (w/ Redline synth for the transaxle).

Of course, and it bears repeating, use of car and more importantly, climate conditions will influence the type of oil you use- Hotter Weather/Heavy Duty Use dictates a thicker oil.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> The Kamei kit looks good too. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :heart: 

:wave:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

cuppie said:


> 10w30 is, ah, a bit thin for this time of year (for you, for any time of year.)
> I like Mobil 1 15w50. Definitely use something in the 15w50-20w50 range. (see oil chart in owner's manual, or in Bentley.)





TBerk said:


> Of course, and it bears repeating, use of car and more importantly, climate conditions will influence the type of oil you use- Hotter Weather/Heavy Duty Use dictates a thicker oil.


 I appreciate the good advice. I was thinking 10W30 was a bit light now that it's summer time and we'll be seeing some hot days. And we're talking full synthetic or dead dinosaur oil? I'm assuming since the car has been running Castrol Syntec for a while and I haven't noticed any leaking full synthetics should be fine still.


----------



## bp84 (Mar 24, 2010)

cuppie said:


> Yeah, Brian's good people.


 No doubt about that. I started with zero knowledge about my transmission before I saw his page. Now I feel... dangerous. 



> Pretty white 16v there, BTW!


 Obliged! A little bit of cosmetic/surface work to do (new instrument cluster, get the dings out), but mechanically it's very sound. PO was a champ in the engine compartment. Does need a timing belt cover, though... makes me sweat a little. 

Also, just to add a twist to the engine oil conversation, I read this today and thought it might be timely for the thread - although I can't attest to the veracity of the author, he seems pretty knowledgeable on the subject. I'm curious what others here think of his conclusions... 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/motor-oil-101/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, in this neck of the woods, the big events are the tightrope walk across Niagara Falls. I'm really glad they let Nick Wallenda do the walk since he comes from a heritage of tightrope walkers. It's fabulous weather for it too. ad then on the weekend there is the Hamilton Air Show, which is featuring some pretty rare historic aluminum. I will not be attending either event...too many people, and we volunteered at the air show last year...that was enough of that confusion! I imagine we will see some pretty nice air traffic out here anyway. 

In the ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT category....purple is back from her facelift. As expected, the painter I use is too good and the repair is shinier than the rest of the car, but I will drive that into scruffiness before long. The Euro valances are still not on...I will give them some more time to cure before mounting them. As always, the drive home was hateful...sun shining, 16 valves singing their same screaming song, the smells of country air hanging in my nostrils. Today's scent was mainly hay, and birdsong artists were red wing blackbirds. I love that car. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Now wait a minute, there are practical considerations to be had- like you know Stop getting people's Hopes all trans-atmospheric and stuff.


 So email me, or call over the weekend. Trust me it's doable, although the mutual contract might end up being X amount of $ + Y # of beers and no damn brown M&M's during the road trip (if dropped they're hard to see and so get mashed into the carpet). 

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Scheisse! Und da mit. Unintentional page ownage. 

OK... I suck at uploading pics; so gimme no grief, I'll get to it. Gimme a bit. 

:beer:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Wait, what am I missing in here .. are there plans to get Tosha to Cincy next year? I'm thinking he has to drive .. even if he has to borrow a Scirocco.  

I should add, there may be a spare Rocco or two hidding south of the mountains here just waiting to be collected Mr. TBerk :sly:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Wait, what am I missing in here .. are there plans to get Tosha to Cincy next year?


 Plans no. Possibilities... mebbe. 



16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> I'm thinking he has to drive .. even if he has to borrow a Scirocco.


 Or buy one... 

Youse touse can convoy. 

:beer:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

That's right. 

Caravan starts at what.. 3 cars? 

So me 
+ TBerk 
+ mellbergVWfan 
+ random LA stragglers


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> ... + random LA stragglers


 Bloody LA and sports. I mean... Hockey? LA has *hockey*? It's a frikking hot desert. 

So the "Random LA Stragglers"... what sport and what League are they in? 

:laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

well i enjoyed the oil class, i got 2 wrong...guess i'll be switching to 0-20 & 0-30 instead of 5-20 ford & 10-30 for the German stuff

i loved the sound of my vr today :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

opcorn:


Eistreiber said:


> Bloody LA and sports. I mean... Hockey? LA has *hockey*? It's a frikking hot desert.
> 
> So the "Random LA Stragglers"... what sport and what League are they in?
> 
> :laugh:


 opcorn: Ok....i want to see it!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> Bloody LA and sports. I mean... Hockey? LA has *hockey*? It's a frikking hot desert.


 They have this great invention. It's called "refrigeration". It allows you to have ice in places other than Canada. 

Of course, if my Flames had been able to WIN A FREAKING GAME during the last 3 weeks of the season instead of all those overtime losses, L.A. wouldn't have even been in the freaking playoffs! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropic_principle 

*Anthropic principle*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In astrophysics and cosmology, the *anthropic principle* is the philosophical consideration that observations of the physical Universe must be compatible with the conscious life that observes it. Some proponents of the anthropic principle reason that it explains why the Universe has the age and the fundamental physical constants necessary to accommodate conscious life. As a result, they believe that the fact is unremarkable that the universe's fundamental constants happen to fall within the narrow range thought to be compatible with life. [SUP][1][/SUP]
> 
> The strong anthropic principle (SAP) as explained by Barrow and Tipler (see variants) states that this is all the case because the Universe is compelled, in some sense, for conscious life to eventually emerge. Douglas Adams used the metaphor of a living puddle examining its own shape, since, to those living creatures, the universe may appear to fit them perfectly (while in fact, _they_ simply fit the _universe_ perfectly).
> 
> Critics of the SAP argue in favor of a weak anthropic principle (WAP) similar to the one defined by Brandon Carter, which states that the universe's ostensible fine tuning is the result of selection bias: i.e., only in a universe capable of eventually supporting life will there be living beings capable of observing any such fine tuning, while a universe less compatible with life will go unbeheld.


 BONUS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQGhq0IlVok


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm re-installing my front sway bar. I've got two washers and two lock washers. do all four of these go on the two rear clamp bolts?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

yes, i've started it all compressing by just using the nut, but two each side, flat washer to the bracket, lock washer to the nut side


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, about three years ago, I had asked if someone could take a good sunroof bracket and make a CAD drawing from it, I had someone in here volunteer, but later said he would not be able to make the drawing. I'm not worried about the CAD drawing but I would like my bracket back. Sorry, I forgot who it was, the past few years are pretty much a blur to me anymore.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

EL DRIFTO said:


> yes, i've started it all compressing by just using the nut, but two each side, flat washer to the bracket, lock washer to the nut side


 so a washer _between_ the two parts of the bracket or just 2 stacked on the outside of the bracket?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

2 on the outside of the bracket


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Last night (after a stimulating day of antique aircraft restoration :banghead: ) I took der Klausen down to the local cruise night. I parked him between two ragtops and when viewed from the side, discovered that he vanished! He feels real short in that environment! 

A group of people gathered around him, and the wife of the most interested guy told me about the one they had way back in the day....they bought it new, it was navy blue (probably like that good spirited one Daun had with the absent floorboards) . She said they paid $5600, and sold it a year later for the same money (they got a company car which was more family- friendly) Anyway, I guess once he had the new owner's deposit, a second guy stopped by and pulled a big wad of cash out...essentially offering to pay whatever it took to ignore the first offer. Everyone loves a MkI!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

:wave: 

A rare step into the forum for me!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Use Bonelli as a shakedown. I'm looking at you Karl, Tosh and Mell. :sly: Be here. 

...in other news I just returned from a great camping trip with the family, we camped at Trestles no less! It was a blast and I had fun un-plugging and spending time with my boys...it seems that camping is the only way for me to do that; I'm way too busy (even on weekends) when we are home so I am thankful that my wife plans these things out. Happy Father's Day all!

Obligatory Scirocco shot from yesterday:










:beer: :heart:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Busy working on the house all weekend. Garage trusses are up and half of the garage roof is sheathed: 









While on the roof, putting on the little valley trusses we heard aircraft overhead. Normally I wouldn't pay attention, but I knew from the sound they were not Cessnas and the like. I looked up to see, fairly high up for taking off from 10 or so away, two WWII aircraft. One appeared to be a Corsair.thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup They were quickly followed by a P-51 and then a half minute or so later, a B25! Apparently I missed something cool, but at least I kind of saw and definitely heard them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So I checked the local paper's website and the aircraft were from Texas, up here for the 5th Armoured Div reunion and were as I ID'd them. The other two aircraft were a P47 and a Zero.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So I checked the local paper's website and the aircraft were from Texas, up here for the 5th Armoured Div reunion and were as I ID'd them. *The other two aircraft were a P47 and a Zero.*


 Umm... sorry, perhaps I missed the beginning of this; so who won it? 

Last time I checked a Jug couldn't handle within the same time zone as a Zero... but if got the right angle and altitude could prob'ly dive through it and at worst scratch the paint on the prop whilst turning the enemy into confetti. 

:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep... this is starting to look legit


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Visiting Baltimore, Chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Visiting Baltimore, Chris?


 Yep, there were a bunch of tall ships visiting over the past week to commemorate the bicentennial of the war of 1812.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Yep... this is starting to look legit


 Is that what they look like when the flux capacitor is out for service? I always wondered about that!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yep, there were a bunch of tall ships visiting over the past week to commemorate the bicentennial of the war of 1812.


 You were right by my house. So crowded down here, I would have hated to be attempting to park a car. 

I have a friend who works on a ship and got to watch the Blue Angels on deck. I got a tour of the engine room - there were spare pistons on hand and they were bigger than garbage cans. The giant 6-cylinder diesel turns a maximum of 150rpm. The diesel generator motors alone - there were 6 8cyl generators - were as big as a Scirocco.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Is that what they look like when the flux capacitor is out for service? I always wondered about that!


 Sanding got tiring, so I figured I'd just cover the whole thing in blue tape instead of painting it.  




Chris16vRocco said:


> Yep, there were a bunch of tall ships visiting over the past week to commemorate the bicentennial of the war of 1812.


 You mean that war where some Canadian's burnt down your White House?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

MickR said:


> You were right by my house. So crowded down here, I would have hated to be attempting to park a car.


 I wasn't about to attempt to find a parking spot down there. We went to Lutherville and took the light rail down. 



cholland_ said:


> You mean that war where some Canadian's burnt down your White House?


 Yep, that one. They must have lost a hockey game nearby or something.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get a high-flow cat? The problem is it has to be shipped to California.  

(Current cat is dead and I can clearly hear chunks in my muffler. ) 

Also any tips on doing a trans oil change?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Sanding got tiring, so I figured I'd just cover the whole thing in blue tape instead of painting it.


 Hmmm, I wonder if they make that in av grade? I too am real sick of caressing metallic items. I feel your pain cholland, mostly in my shoulders. It is the suck. 



mellbergVWfan said:


> Anyone know where I could get a high-flow cat?


 You can have mine, he's on a high fibre diet and it makes him real gassy..:laugh: 
..seriously, does TT still make them and is Peter still our go to guy for TT goodness?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Aren't OEM cats required in CA?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Aren't OEM cats required in CA?


 Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Anyone know where I could get a high-flow cat? The problem is it has to be shipped to California.


 Move out of California. Problem fixed. :thumbup::wave: 




http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_11_4_21


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a high-flow cat from TT in my '81, don't remember any problems with them shipping to CA. A shop probably wouldn't install it for ya, but if you do it yourself who's gonna know? I've never had a smog check station see if your cat is legal or not, hell, I don't think they look to see if you have one at all. I've heard tell of hollowed out cats passing if the the car is tuned right.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Anyone know where I could get a high-flow cat?





punchbug said:


> You can have mine, he's on a high fibre diet and it makes him real gassy..:laugh:


 Hmm... Antje has a E-test coming up soon, any chance of borrowing the cat as a loaner? 

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Chit-Chat'rs - Need Body Shop Recommendation - Bay Area*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5724577-Need-Body-Shop-recomendation-near-Palo-Alto 

This is a bit of a cross-post so replies can either (please) use the link above or IM me directly, etc. Email works too.

Basically, I am on the hook to fix a scratch on a Cadillac CTS owned by a neighbour. (Bike vs Car, you wouldn't think the bike would be the bad guy here...)

I'm thinking a decent body shop, near San Francisco, Palo Alto, San Jose and isn't going to 'Book' the Estimate/Repair cost might be in somebodies Rolodex.

"but the 'Book' quotes an hour and a half just to remove the bumper..."

Thx in advance,
TBerk
bayareaberk at
yahoo dot 
com


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Move out of California. Problem fixed. :thumbup::wave:


 :thumbup: 

Great place to visit but I don't think I could live there.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Move out of California. Problem fixed. :thumbup:





vwdaun said:


> :thumbup: Great place to visit but I don't think I could live there.


 I have to agree, having lived there in the past ... 

although it is a good place to find Sciroccos  



















:wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

vwdaun said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Great place to visit but I don't think I could live there.


 Yeah, because Dayton is just sooooo awesome.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone know the spring rate of Neuspeed Sport/Race springs? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Trying to figure out what spring rate would be good for Ground Control Sleeves. I'm thinking 350F/300R. 

*edit found some info, Neuspeed Sports are ~200/150 and Race are 300/270. So 350/300 will be pretty stiff. Maybe I should go slightly softer.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


 
Hey you, stop it._ I_ have the concession at the moment...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Hey you, stop it._ I_ have the concession at the moment...


 I'm unemployed


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I'm unemployed


 
Welcome back my friend, to the show that never ends.

Come inside, come inside...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_zo0FiNheI 

Currently one half, make that two thirds of my open tabs are Staffing/Temp Agencies...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Well it's official, I need back surgery. 

Been dealing with pretty severe back pain for a few years now, nothing I couldn't handle until recently. 3 months back the pain started and would not go away. The pain now was shooting down my left butt cheek and down into my left leg. Went to the urgent care center, took some xrays and talked for a bit, diagnosed me with Sciatica. They gave me some steroids and vicodin, referred me to a primary care doc and sent me on my way. 

Two weeks into the steroids I noticed weakness in my left leg, I was having a hard time lifting my left foot. Got an appointment with a primary care doctor, super nice guy, checked me over and had me get a MRI. Calls me up a few days later telling me I have a large disk herniation and referred me to a spine specialist. My spine specialist was a super nice guy, really smart and explains things in a way the normal person can understand. My blowout is on L5-S1 (for those that don't know, it's basically the lowest disk in your lower back) and it's pretty bad. He said it's impressive for how bad it is. A shot will not help with me leg, only option is surgery. 

Not really the news I was hoping for. I still super young, only 28 and already need back surgery! I will probably end up getting it done around the beginning of August, if I wait too long he cannot guarantee I will get full use of my leg back. Should be back to work in 3 months since I'm young and pretty healthy. 

Just wanted to share the news with you all, I'll let you know when I go under the knife. 

-Nate


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Found this today. 










I have the Bonrath top strut mounts, can I use the OEM bushings or will I need to replace the entire unit?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

8716vrocco said:


> Well it's official, I need back surgery.
> 
> Been dealing with pretty severe back pain for a few years now, nothing I couldn't handle until recently. 3 months back the pain started and would not go away. The pain now was shooting down my left butt cheek and down into my left leg. Went to the urgent care center, took some xrays and talked for a bit, diagnosed me with Sciatica. They gave me some steroids and vicodin, referred me to a primary care doc and sent me on my way.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, sciatica is no fun at all. I had a touch of it with pregnancy number one. the sciatica went away, but the pain remained. He still lives here, actually....:laugh::laugh: 

yours is not sounding good at all, spinal disc problems, yuck. Hope your specialist gets you up and going in no time, and you are the third Scirocco person this year that I've heard of with serious back issues (ie, needing surgery). not a good trend! (none of them are old farts like me either.) 

heal fast, and best wishes.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Nate,

My brother hs a similar if not exact situation as you; I wish you Good Healing ahead. Be sure to explore all your options, and dont overlook the benfit from being immersed in water, both to rest and to exercise.

(We're going to get you one of these: 











and put a gel pad on it and you get to do all the under-the-car stuff... )



Mel,

Isnt it true you can rebuild those w/ parts from the very early watercooled/Super Bug bushing parts bin?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I'm unemployed


 That schitt is going around like winter flu...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Mel,
> 
> Isnt it true you can rebuild those w/ parts from the very early watercooled/Super Bug bushing parts bin?


 I think so. My research has suggested that 944 or VW Fox Strut bushings might work but I don't know for certain. I'm hoping someone else here has done it before.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> That schitt is going around like winter flu...


 MIne is due to a move....but fingers crossed none the less right.....and that goes for all!:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Teighlor O' said:


> Yeah, because Dayton is just sooooo awesome.


 Hmmm. It's cheap to live here, and we have a great aviation community. Yep, it IS. 

And Cathy... I will have a schedule for the week of the 4th probably sometime this week. I'm guessing I will be working the 4th proper but not sure how late.... and there will be plenty of friends to hang with that you know. Oh, and it already IS shaping up to be an international event - Sam has a few of her friends from Down Under that will be here for the festivities too. 

Just lemme know when you're thinking and I can request / trade as necessary.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Hmmm. It's cheap to live here, and we have a great aviation community. Yep, it IS.
> 
> And Cathy... I will have a schedule for the week of the 4th probably sometime this week. I'm guessing I will be working the 4th proper but not sure how late.... and there will be plenty of friends to hang with that you know. Oh, and it already IS shaping up to be an international event - Sam has a few of her friends from Down Under that will be here for the festivities too.
> 
> Just lemme know when you're thinking and I can request / trade as necessary.


 Okay, I will have to call Skyport and see when they are open around the holiday. I can venture down there on my own anyway. So the big question then, will the Commonwealth countries dominate the party? Aussies know how to enjoy life, no question about that!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Found this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Check out this thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nt-rebuild-thread&highlight=early+strut+mount 

I am almost positive you would be able to use OEM bushings. 

http://www.worldimpex.com/search_by_partno.html?searchmode=partno&partno=823412249&x=0&y=0


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Okay, I will have to call Skyport and see when they are open around the holiday. I can venture down there on my own anyway. So the big question then, will the Commonwealth countries dominate the party? Aussies know how to enjoy life, no question about that!


 Ok - the sooner you know, the better so pitter-patter. 

I've not met them.... yet. But I imagine so. And there will be costume's from what I understand. lol


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ok - the sooner you know, the better so pitter-patter.
> 
> I've not met them.... yet. But I imagine so. And there will be costume's from what I understand. lol


 Well, getting the phone away from Mr Chatty Face might prove difficult. but I will try to call today...and let you know. costumes eh? Oh, I hate to dress up. So what sort of costumes are we talking about here? 

okay, looks like Mike can even meet up with us on the fourth, so pick your dates. maybe I will arrive the third, leave the fifth?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw some WACOs today on the way to work this A.M. parked in Wynkoop airport.  

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I saw some WACOs today on the way to work this A.M. parked in Wynkoop airport.
> 
> Brendan


 
yep, the big Waco gathering is this weekend. The Er/Aircoupers are gathering at the OTHER Mt Vernon (Illionois). I will be bonding with VeeDubs, it is the June Jitterbug this weekend. why does all the cool stuff have to happen the same day but at different places? :banghead:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

8716vrocco said:


> Well it's official, I need back surgery.
> 
> Been dealing with pretty severe back pain for a few years now, nothing I couldn't handle until recently. 3 months back the pain started and would not go away. The pain now was shooting down my left butt cheek and down into my left leg. Went to the urgent care center, took some xrays and talked for a bit, diagnosed me with Sciatica. They gave me some steroids and vicodin, referred me to a primary care doc and sent me on my way.
> 
> ...


 

Man, have you tried accupuncture????? Also, whats yer bed like? I got hit by a car on my bike in 2005. My sciatic nerve was pretty destroyed, to the point that EVEY DAY since then until February of this year, i had pain. My right foot would fall asleep, if i took a road trip longer than an hour, id be in terrrible pain, etc etc etc.. 

I had tried the Chiropractor numerous times, and it always felt better for about a week, but came back. In February, i went to an accupuncture/accupressure guy. i havent had a bit of pain since then. Also i must mention, i got a new really good mattress. So im not sure which helped the most, im pretty sure it was a combination. But anyway, if i were you, i would def try this. Ive never heard ANYONE say that their back was better after surgery. 

Its worth trying. Of course the doctors gonna tell you you NEED surgery, but you got nuthin to lose by trying alternatives. 

Im not guaranteeing this, but this was my experience.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

vwdaun said:


> Hmmm. It's cheap to live here, and we have a great aviation community. Yep, it IS.
> 
> And Cathy... I will have a schedule for the week of the 4th probably sometime this week. I'm guessing I will be working the 4th proper but not sure how late.... and there will be plenty of friends to hang with that you know. Oh, and it already IS shaping up to be an international event - Sam has a few of her friends from Down Under that will be here for the festivities too.
> 
> Just lemme know when you're thinking and I can request / trade as necessary.


 
I can understand the "aviation community" thing being a positive thing for some of you guys, but i cant stand Ohio. I grew up in Detroit, and haved lived in Cleveland as well as Cincinatti for many years, but i just dont like it, despite the cost of living being so low. 

But hey, whatever blows yer hair back!!! 

Is the SubGalley still around, there in Dayton? Played there a few times in the 90s...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

it is HOT here...so I figured it was a good day to wash cars. Did four, moving on to the fifth shortly. I even felt sorry for the poor Speed and washed it. Likely the first decent wash since new. Right ow it's coffee and cherry pie. Mmmmmmmdonuts Mmmmmmmdonuts....( autocorrect added in the donuts, it must be hungry)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Ordered the Poly Strut bushings and spacer sleeves. Gonna call a porsche dealer tomorrow and see if they have the bearings and stop rings needed. Hopefully they will be the correct parts that I need for the rebuild. I get way too stressed out when I can't figure out exactly what I need. :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Teighlor O' said:


> ...but you got nuthin to lose by trying alternatives.
> 
> Im not guaranteeing this, but this was my experience.


 
I'm just say'n....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*List of things to do to a NEW Scirocco - DougT Edition, Where is it?*

Fellas,

A short while ago we were commenting on a list of things to do to a 'new to you' Scirocco (I think this particual one was a MkII).

Our friend Doug of the T contributed a long laundry list of things and I was looking through past post but cant seem to locate that thread.

This ring a bell with anybody?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Ordered the Poly Strut bushings and spacer sleeves. Gonna call a porsche dealer tomorrow and see if they have the bearings and stop rings needed. Hopefully they will be the correct parts that I need for the rebuild. I get way too stressed out when I can't figure out exactly what I need. :facepalm: :banghead:


 Hit up Dan K aka ms. golf on here; dude knows his sh*t about both P-cars and Mk1s.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys, quick tech question for you; at what point does one need to replace the CV axles? I mean, my boots are bad, but they aren't terribly bad, just have small tears. The actual axles don't look too bad... I mean, they're rusty, but is that a big deal? 

So - boot kit, or full CV replacement?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

It all depends on the condition of the joint themselves. If you didn't run all the grease out of the joint you could usually get away with a re-boot and re-packing the joints and filling boots with new grease. 

I usually opt to buy new complete shafts. But with my car usually the joint has failed.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

The boots are pretty bad on mine and I figured I would just drive it till one fails, and replace 'em both. Not sure if thats the right way but I don't think it'll hurt anything else.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Hey guys, quick tech question for you; at what point does one need to replace the CV axles? I mean, my boots are bad, but they aren't terribly bad, just have small tears. The actual axles don't look too bad... I mean, they're rusty, but is that a big deal?
> 
> So - boot kit, or full CV replacement?


 As I understand it, the boot has two important functions: Keep the grease in/keep dirt and water out. Failing at those tasks means the joint will grind itself to death. I am in the fortunate position that I have lifetime warrantees on both 90 and 100mm flange size axles, so if one fails, I just exchange the axle for a new reman. So I have never mucked with the boots. The axle shaft can be really rusty with no ill effects, but the cage full of ball bearings inside that boot needs good lubrication to function properly. If it gets too unhappy, it will spit ball bearings all over the driveway and leave the car stranded. Be sure to use a pick to clean out the splines in the bucket head of the CV bolts, and tap the bit in firmly to prevent stripping them out. They are not torqued too tightly anyway. The question is, are there any "symptoms"? If not, you may just need the boot. But that's a messy job! 

I will post up some pics shortly. Not of axles though! 

Oh, it is solstice, so go pick some herbs, dance around the Maypole and burn some stuff!!!! Solstice has become a day for milestones for me, and this year is no exception. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I think we should look in the FAQ Sticky, but specifically to this CV question, start it's own thread.

Additional thoughts:

- CV Joint Boots shouldn’t be run w/ tears in them. just say No.

- You can get what is known s a 'Boot kit' for a (relatively low price.) 

- Invite some friends over and get _greasy_!, I know, it sounds, er Dirty, and it is, but it's good clean fun actually.

- As previously mentioned; Get the right tool (bit) which is sometimes called a twelve-point and/or a 'tripple-square' bit. They are on most Scrioccos but not all, but don't substitute an Allen/Hex bit because they'll strip out the twelve point sockets. (Somebody chime in w/ brands, sources, sizes for 12-point plz...) Clean the socket and tap the bit in 1st prior to cranking loose...

- Be careful during reassembly that the Flange's bolt holes on the Transaxle don’t have Oil/Grease in the threads prior to bolting up the Axle. (It can lead to the bolt backing out while driving.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I will post up some pics shortly. Not of axles though!


 Hey Cathy!, show us yer Axles! 

(When is Mardis Gras anyway?...)


> Oh, it is solstice, so go pick some herbs, dance around the Maypole and burn some stuff!!!! Solstice has become a day for milestones for me, and this year is no exception. :thumbup:


 Yeah, and verily respect the Goddess, and the Creator of All Things and pay heed to the Bringer of Light. And tonight, nod to the Moon, she's beautiful too.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Hey guys, quick tech question for you; at what point does one need to replace the CV axles? I mean, my boots are bad, but they aren't terribly bad, just have small tears. The actual axles don't look too bad... I mean, they're rusty, but is that a big deal?
> 
> So - boot kit, or full CV replacement?


 Sorry, I forgot to directly address your post. directly. 

Rusty Axles aren’t in and of themselves a bad thing. Of course I live in California where only Boats on the Ocean really contend w/ serious Corrosion. That said, I'd clean the 3d stuff from the surface and treat them w/ something like Rustoleum.

(It's hard to see from here, I'm squinting but I do need a new prescription so...)

As to the Boot or Replace whole CV Joint question, that depends on the conditions in hand. Dirt and grit can do a job but if you get to them right away, you can clean all the old gunlk out and repack w/ fresh grease... eh. Run em dry? Replace em. 

Dems me 'tinks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Hey Cathy!, show us yer Axles!
> 
> (When is Mardis Gras anyway?...)
> 
> ...


 Maybe I can dig up a picture of axils....and the moon was shy last night, being new and all. 

back to axles....there are a few "quirks". Some will have had those CV bolts replaced with Allen's. Not too likely, but much easier to find a bit for if that's what yours has. Forgive me, not sure about the car itself...but...if it is a 16V, the lower stress bar needs to come off and I seem to find it easier to do the DS shaft with the ball joint popped out. Good chance to inspect it while you do that, and use a new bolt when reattaching it if you have to pop it out. AND...if it is a 90 mm axle, the end that goes through the hub may have one of two profiles. If you gt the wrong one, it won't allow the wheel to roll when tightened. Just match up with what's there're before installing. AND!!! Once you loosen that hub nut, DO NOT roll the car till you tighten it back up or you will kill the wheel bearing! 

Holy crap, too many warnings for such a simple job eh? Oh, use jack stands too. Yup, I am a Mom, not that my kid is ever safe.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> So - boot kit, or full CV replacement?





TBerk said:


> ...(Somebody chime in w/ brands, sources, sizes for 12-point plz...) Clean the socket and tap the bit in 1st prior to cranking loose...


 I've done kits in the past; don't even bother with the "split" type, they don't last. Potterman's kit in TBerk's post is how you want to go if you do boot kits, and the stuff you need. 

That said... complete axles aren't that bad to do, probably takes about 1/4- 1/3 as much time. I'd suggest you look at this (look at the whole page; the axle nut socket is listed, as is the triple- square allan that is *required* to loosen/ tighten the inner CV bolts). 

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Drivetrain/8/1 

Obviously much more cost, but I think a much better deal on the cost/ effort/ benefit scale. 

:beer:


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

imo you have to remove the axle to really do the boot regrease everything and so on just get a new one by that point. if you don't remove all the old grease or a huge % any sand and grit sits in there like sand paper and will slows destroy everything. ok so you have to remove one side but to really work on it the whole thing comes out 

I can't remember but i swear axles were like 60 bucks 
woah 40 bucks F the boot kit get a whole new one this is autozones price i bet someone on the net has a better price 
Duralast Reman/CV Axle 


Part Number: 7513 
Alternate Part Number: 60-7002 
Warranty: Limited Lifetime 
Application: Front - Driver side 
With 90 mm Diameter Inboard Joint. 
Price: $39.99 
+Core: $10.00


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Two things to say; 

1] yeah that ^, full half-shafts are cheap and easy, a good bargain. Depending on source, you might even get a warranty. 
I'm all about "do it right or sell me your car"; but at this point axles are down to the price point of being considered a consumable part. 
Look around. 
It's easy to do an axle, much more difficult to R & R CV boots; w/ or w/o CV's; and much more costly to do both. 
If you're running 'stock' axles, I think it's cheaper to just replace the whole thing. 

2] Yep this needs its own thread. 

:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I saw some WACOs today on the way to work this A.M. parked in Wynkoop airport.
> 
> Brendan


 Yep, and by tomorrow afternoon you should see an old Cessna in the mix too. Stop by 'eh?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Yep, and by tomorrow afternoon you should see an old Cessna in the mix too. Stop by 'eh?


 Wouldn't miss it! Looks like a good spread so far! 

Brendan


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys. Pretty much as soon as I posted that original question, I decided that it just made sense to run new axles instead of trying to do the boots.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> :wave:


 :wave: 

saw a rainbow the other day and thought of you Cathy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :wave:
> 
> saw a rainbow the other day and thought of you Cathy


 Does it even count in Florida? I think they have them every day! . I'm still thinking of the last one I saw, it was SO beautiful and lasted a long, long time. Going to the qualifiers for the Nitro Nationals, debating whether to test and tune or not.  I think I need to get current with my friend the tree. :laugh: 

Edit...yeah, I have the residue of all sorts of burnt rubber in my sinuses, and after two years of not racing, I was happy with my reaction times. But not my ETs. Wednesday night will involve some serious tuning. I didn't take the netbook tonight, and haven't run a log for like two years! No sense taking the car to the track tomorrow, it's all about the big guns. Must find earplugs....:thumbup: 

Sorry to ramble, but it was great to put the car down the strip again!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

First day of a three day weekend for me. We finished sheathing the backside of the garage and tomorrow we start on the shingles.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> First day of a three day weekend for me. We finished sheathing the backside of the garage and tomorrow we start on the shingles.


 Now, tell me if it's just me BUT...does anyone else feel that the leaves on those trees are not as green as they usually are? 
I've really noticed it here in the PNW this year. Something is amiss. Climate change?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

seeing the "UP" on the board, makes my think of the wording on boxes "This End Up.":laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Izzy, it may be the camera, but the greenery is quite green this year. Better than some recent ones in my opinion. 

Sciroccolot8v-That's exactly why that is on there. The walls were stored upside down and we wanted to make sure we installed them right side up.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

scirockalot8v said:


> seeing the "UP" on the board, makes my think of the wording on boxes "This End Up.":laugh:


 This is what would have happened if he hadn't paid attention:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Exactly. And that would not do. 

Izzy, another thought on my greenery would be that I have a lot of cedar and pine-like trees, which are a darker green. Didn't think about that in my answer last night.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Since I am anticipating car-filled weekend. I will post up pictures from the last week. There should be lots more later. Okay, so last weekend I headed for Hanover to do some sprucing up of the airport's compass rose. 










I had reason to do this, since that airport is the closest to Miss Carrots. I dropped in to see her on the way home and she is still getting her alternator swapped out. (amongst other things!) :laugh: 

I also managed to go to a cruise night...and holy smokes, these are small cas (That's with a Maine accent for t guy with the house rigth side up). Can you see a MkI? And the car in the foregound has no roof.... 










I've spent almost all of June turning this: 










Into this: :thumbup: 


















It is really fun...:banghead: I did manage to get my feet off the ground though, in my faithful night rental SXU: 










I flew up to check out the compass rose and finished my night rating on the shortest night of the year. Got to bed at 1:*53*.  










There was lots of car cleanup in prep for the Jitterbug tomorrow.... 










Last night I got a wild hair up my *^& and went to the local track for test and tune. You have to love this kind of view in the rearview. Supposedly there is a Veyron coming tomorrow.... 









(it had a horsie on its hood, does that mean it is a Mustang??? ) 

My car was not as fast as this: 










Or this: 










Or as fast as it was a few years ago, so I'll be back to tune. Today it's the Nitro Nationals, a gearhead's dream. Nothing but noise, engines, exahaust fumes and fun in the Wrong Season Racing trailer. I won't be driving today!  
:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The phrase of the day: red cars are EVIL!!!! :banghead:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The phrase of the day: red cars are EVIL!!!! :banghead:


 Sorry to hear, Chris. Green cars certainly seem to be better behaved!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sorry to hear, Chris. Green cars certainly seem to be better behaved!


 Green cars are evil too.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Shingled some of our roof today: 








Backside: 








And we were treated to this yesterday and today. He made quite a few trips:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Did some work on the Scirocco today. Changed the transmission fluid, inspected the under side and suspension and attempted to drop the exhaust but the rear section that did not use a flange to connect did not want to come apart. So I still have cat chunks rattling around in there. Started up the car with no exhaust after the header. Sounded incredibly mean. I would have liked to drive it around just for a bit but it would have had the catback scraping along behind. Another time.  

Here's what a well used catalytic converter looks like.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Into this: :thumbup:


 Looks great Cathy!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


 
yeah... that'd certainly affect performance 



i got some euro bumpers. and im excited about it... i should go put the front end together and see how awesome they look. but not tonight...sadly


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

8716vrocco said:


> Well it's official, I need back surgery... I have a large disk herniation ... and it's pretty bad. A shot will not help with me leg, only option is surgery.
> 
> Not really the news I was hoping for. I still super young, only 28 and already need back surgery!


That's suck news, man. I've had several herniated disks since my early 20's. Playing football was hard on my back, I guess. Luckily none are as bad as yours and I've got it controlled with physical therapy. The good news, if you had a big congenital problem you'd probably have a bunch of failures rather than one really bad one, so this is probably just an injury. If they can successfully fix it, then hopefully you're right as rain for a long time.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The phrase of the day:* red cars are EVIL!!!!* :banghead:


 Why yes, yes they are. 

:wave:


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

*hi*



punchbug said:


> Since I am anticipating car-filled weekend. I will post up pictures from the last week. There should be lots more later. Okay, so last weekend I headed for Hanover to do some sprucing up of the airport's compass rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is the purple rocco a bieber????????


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Yikes! If you're looking for a brake upgrade. I found this one on craigslist.  

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/3098274139.html 



In other news. 











Should be going on by the end of the week. Hopefully my back will be okay with the springrates.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

maurice.walsh said:


> is the purple rocco a bieber????????


 
Why yes, yes it is!  

I tried to reply to that yesterday, but my Internet was down from 4 till I went to bed. I am so fed up with it. At $53 a month, it should be less crappy. and speaking of crappy, guess what io get to do all day today? yep, scrape more crud off aluminum. I "took a break" from it yesterday and pulled weeds all day. Retirement can be so awesome. John, done that house yet?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And speaking of crappy, guess what io get to do all day today? yep, scrape more crud off aluminum. I "took a break" from it yesterday and pulled weeds all day.


 Well you took a break, that's a good thing. You need it now and then. 

My department moved into our new facilities yesterday, and suprisingly everything went off pretty much flawlessly. And that's about all the update I have time for now - back to work! Cathy, lemme know about next week's schedule.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hanging out in Montreal for a few days. Might see some French jerks who skipped Cincy tonight!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris have those guys pay for the :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i just pulled a HUGE tick out of my beard... not sure how it got there without me noticing... but i do not support that! 

at least the big ones arent the "dangerous" ones


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

woody16v said:


> i just pulled a HUGE tick out of my beard... not sure how it got there without me noticing... but i do not support that!
> 
> at least the big ones arent the "dangerous" ones


 maybe it was little but being there after a week made it plump


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

since i regularly comb and otherwise handle my beard its hard to believe it could have gone undetected all that long... but it was a plump little f'er


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I have to say, I do enjoy being a "published" writer (see sig quote above). 

Fame, fortune, cold beers and hot women. 

:laugh: 

Hmm... after reviewing, I'd like to revise for a second edition. 

"Slow down. Get the Book. Learn *first*, *then* do; or you'll do it wrong :beer: "


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

you're welcome. it's worth repeating... :beer:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody know how many clips are supposed to hold the S1 stainless rocker panel (below sill) moldings? Are there supposed to be clips/holes on the very bottom of the fenders?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

MickR said:


> Anybody know how many clips are supposed to hold the S1 stainless rocker panel (below sill) moldings? Are there supposed to be clips/holes on the very bottom of the fenders?


 ETKA says 12 per car, so 6 per side. I know that there should be one on the bottom of the fender, near the end of the trim.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumbup: just leased a '12 Tiguan. I pick it up tomorrow. I came this close to leasing a Sportage. 

.........my 1st new VW :facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> :thumbup: just leased a '12 Tiguan. I pick it up tomorrow. I came this close to leasing a Sportage.
> 
> .........my 1st new VW :facepalm:


 Congrats, sir! I like the redesign of the Tig. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Just rolled into the Country Inn in Schaumburg, IL. 
Yay, class!!  (BOO, one-day class....  ) 

Because Scirocco has broken transmission :banghead:, and Quantum (still) has overheats-on-freeway issue , I (for the first time in my 12 years there) snagged a service loaner. 
37.1mpg for the trip (counting 10 miles city on each end, and a fair amount of construction on route), in an F30 328i. 
I am impressed.  

Proof that it happened (because, pics or it didn't happen, right?  )


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cuppie,

At first I thought your F30 was a little brother of a Ferrari F40...


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

cuppie said:


> Just rolled into the Country Inn in Schaumburg, IL.
> Yay, class!!  (BOO, one-day class....  )
> 
> Because Scirocco has broken transmission :banghead:, and Quantum (still) has overheats-on-freeway issue , I (for the first time in my 12 years there) snagged a service loaner.
> ...


 
Hey Cuppie, just curious as to what one day class yer taking in that area? 

Im going there for a month to OCE, for some classes as well.... 

I got a room at the Hyatt...free breakfast....haha


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure that wasn't max speed and max mpg? Averaging 70 and getting 37mpg including 20 miles of city driving... then again I don't know what that thing is, a hybrid???


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Just rolled into the Country Inn in Schaumburg, IL.
> Yay, class!!  (BOO, one-day class....  )
> 
> Because Scirocco has broken transmission :banghead:, and Quantum (still) has overheats-on-freeway issue , I (for the first time in my 12 years there) snagged a service loaner.
> ...


 I gotta say, I really dislike the redesign of the F30 3-series dashboard. I mean, the center stack screen looks like it is one of those that raises and lowers. Except that it never lowers. 

:banghead: 

But I do like the exterior redesign. Too bad they have decided to not bring the wagon over. :thumbdown:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cuppie said:


> I (for the first time in my 12 years there) snagged a service loaner.
> 37.1mpg for the trip (counting 10 miles city on each end, and a fair amount of construction on route), in an F30 328i.
> I am impressed.


 were you in ECO PRO mode? I had a 528i xD last week.... same fuel economy from a seemingly long trip. I was stuck in traffic for 1.5 hours in the EP mode and the engine shut-off/start going like crazy. The needle barely moved from full. 

I like it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Too bad they have decided to not bring the wagon over. :thumbdown:


 coming in spring.... .


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh this is a BMW sedan I guess? I'm so confused 

Yeah that control panel looks kinda cheapy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The Waldo Canyon fire is very close to my hometown of Woodland Park, CO. it's about 1.5 miles from my High School

Sign on US 24 going up towards Woodland Park.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> coming in spring.... .


In a manual?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> The Waldo Canyon fire is very close to my hometown of Woodland Park, CO. it's about 1.5 miles from my High School
> 
> Sign on US 24 going up towards Woodland Park.


I was wondering if anyone on the list was nearby. Hope that gets controlled soon. and in other disasters, when is Germany going to score a goal or two....pretty well done now....Bah, too little too late. Now I'm cheering for Spain!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> In a manual?


Possibly.. too early to know. I'll email you the DCS bulletin tomorrow. I have it saved on my desktop. It is unclear if the F30 sedan will come AWD and stick let alone the wagon. 8spd Steptronics get better gas mileage and are cheaper to build.

meh.

Just lost a deal on an e90 wagon cause she wanted a stick. No more production of those.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

MickR said:


> Oh this is a BMW sedan I guess? I'm so confused
> 
> Yeah that control panel looks kinda cheapy.


New 2012 328i. The iDrive screen is standard. The one pictured is from a NAV model. Looks better in person for sure. The color heads up display is siiiick!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

Saw a little Ford race car by my work today, crappy cellphone pic.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

stay safe timbo. wonder if we are goin to get called up there to run c130s as water planes

In other news i feel guilty and ashamed 
I killed a 78 rocco ce buuuut she had been removed of many of parts and was beat. just no place time or room to fix it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Possibly.. too early to know. I'll email you the DCS bulletin tomorrow. I have it saved on my desktop. It is unclear if the F30 sedan will come AWD and stick let alone the wagon. 8spd Steptronics get better gas mileage and are cheaper to build.
> 
> meh.
> 
> Just lost a deal on an e90 wagon cause she wanted a stick. No more production of those.


Interesting. Please do. :thumbup:

Well, I will say that while I prefer manuals, I did test drive a CPO A4 Avant S-Line Titanium with software and the 8-speed auto was pretty slick. A lot better than I am used to from most slush boxes. So maybe I should give the 8-speed BMW transmission a go.

We just bought a Golf for Erin tonight (2.5 liter gasser - she was annoyed buying diesel a couple of times in the Sportwagen) and she opted for the auto. In the Sportwagen if she is far enough away to comfortably use the brake, she is to far to push the clutch all the way in. If she moves close enough to use the clutch properly, she is on top of the brake pedal. So, auto was the only way to go. I just wish you could get DSG in the 2.5. Alas...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> The Waldo Canyon fire is very close to my hometown of Woodland Park, CO. it's about 1.5 miles from my High School
> 
> Sign on US 24 going up towards Woodland Park.


Tim,
Back in 1991 (Last Century for those playing at home..) We had a conflagration a few miles from home.

Here is what San Francisco could see from across the Bay. 





































Then while we were watching it throughout the day and into the night it got to be a Mile away, then a few hundred yards.

Then the winds died down, with us poised to evacuate. At the time I lived three blocks from Downtown Oakland, CA. 

We had pillars of fire, just like in the Ten Commandments, and charred (carbonized) lawn chair arms floated down right out front.

Get the people out, save grandma's china cabinet if you can, and tuck the photo albums in the trunk- 










everything else can be reseeded, replanted and rebuilt.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk, that was sure a fire, hard to believe that was ten years ago. No news from here really, two of the Roccs still need some love, and I have a few square feet of aluminum looking me in the face . I went to visit the fuselage yesterday,she looks sad and lonely over there. I guess it will be breakfast and then back to the aluminum cleaning. It seems endless...had to take a break for part of yesterday so my skin could catch up, (thankfully it regrows!) my hands are a wreck. Gloves don't live long on this project.:thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> TBerk, that was sure a fire, hard to believe that was ten years ago.


Well, Cathy, you'll be upset to hear that 1991 was *20* years ago, not just 10. 

In news around here, and to tie into Marc's brake story from above, in order to get a slightly better trade in value on Erin's Mini, I swapped the rear discs and pads. I had already purchased the equipment, I just had to do the work. Thankfully, they are even easier than on a Scirocco, given the hubs are separate from the discs, with only a retaining screw once the caliper and carrier is removed. 

Little did I know it would be a two day job. :banghead:

As it turns out, combining the soft aluminum set screw, a Torx bit and some debris in the hole is a recipe for a stripped fastener. 

I tried easy-outs, impact sockets, you name it, nothing worked.

I ended up having to drill out the circumference around the set screw in order to get the disc off, and then used a pair of vise grips to remove what was left of the set screw.

Here is what it looked like when I was done with it:



















Are non-Scirocco parts eligible for the Carnage Awards? :laugh:

And in other news, I got this really slick print framed. My brother Vince gave it to me back in 2006 for Christmas. About time I did something with it.










:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, Cathy, you'll be upset to hear that 1991 was *20* years ago, not just 10.


I blame the solvents.



scirocco*joe said:


> .
> 
> Little did I know it would be a two day job.


I wish..:banghead::banghead::banghead:



scirocco*joe said:


> Here is what it looked like when I was done with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work Joe, and no. But you can still bring it for show and tell!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> As it turns out, combining the soft aluminum set screw, a Torx bit and some debris in the hole is a recipe for a stripped fastener.


Anti-seize compound is your friend. Of course, that car isn't your problem anymore... :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

kerensky said:


> Anti-seize compound is your friend. Of course, that car isn't your problem anymore... :beer:


Agreed. The other one came out in about 13 seconds because I was careful as a surgeon (albeit with much dirtier hands :laugh: ).


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

*Montreal*

I'm going to be in Montreal for a few days, on a work trip, early July. There are some Scirocco people from MTL, no? I have my guide book, and a day/half of free time. Any suggestions for bars and music or otherwise?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took today off. That in addition to the two evenings my friend and I worked on the roof and this is where we are at:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Took today off. That in addition to the two evenings my friend and I worked on the roof and this is where we are at:


Looks good, and hope you don't have the heat we have right now, or you will spend all of your time peeling melted shingles off the bundles! Watch your footing and drink lots of water. I am down to three small hunks of aluminum to scrub, and they are mean little things, so I am taking a break from it. The rest has been delivered back t the structures guy for priming and reassembly. 

Hey, while I am thinking of it, anyone in the Dayton area got a set of roof racks for a MkIV Golf that they could loan me for a few weeks? I am picking up a big parcel and really do not want to drive the Mazda, and the 16V is grounded or she'd be my little pickup truck again. Let me know ASAP, I am headed down for Independance day festivities!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> anyone in the Dayton area got a set of roof racks for a MkIV Golf that they could loan me for a few weeks?


I'm not in Dayton, but if you want to come up to the big city I've got a set stashed away I barely ever use.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I'm not in Dayton, but if you want to come up to the big city I've got a set stashed away I barely ever use.


I am infested for sure, maybe PM me your phone number and I will see if my daughter can pick them up....

Ummm,,yeah,,,bad tick season, but I MEANT *interested*. No clue how this thing comes up with corrections, but they are amusing....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So it would appear that RED duct tape will hold 7 lbs of boost. Not well, not for long, but for a while. And Corvair owners are helpful people, almost like Volkswageners.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, we are getting the heat too Cathy. Drinking lots of fluids and at some point have to get off the roof so we don't damage the shingles. The good thing is that are laying down well and sticking to each other very well. The downside to having to take a large part of the day off due to heat is that I ended up spending money. The vehicle situation is getting out of hand here now with today's addition of a Durango(Mandy's winter vehicle) and a Dakota with plow. I've wanted a plow for my Dakota and bought the whole thing for $1400 less than a new plow was going to cost me, plus I can sell one of the Dakotas too.

Oh yeah, almost forgot- The shingles on the front of the house are done, except the cap and tomorrow we finish the garage. :thumbup: Too dark when we finished a bit ago for pics, but I'll post one tomorrow.


----------



## dholland_ (Dec 6, 2008)

*Chris' 86*

First coat of primer on everything. Finally. First round of wet sanding.......





























Sorry Blue tape gone for a bit.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

The Tig.

I like it!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The heat slowed us down quite a bit this weekend-you can't walk on hot shingles because you will damage them. This is how it looks right now:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh and btw, Congrats on the new purchase Mike and looking good Chris. What color are you going to paint it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Greetings from Maine, everyone! Last trip before baby arrives. As John indicated, hot up here for the first couple of days, but allowed us to go swimming. 

I'm off for a bike ride!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Greetings from Maine, everyone! Last trip before baby arrives. As John indicated, hot up here for the first couple of days, but allowed us to go swimming.
> 
> I'm off for a bike ride!



:thumbup:

have fun


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Enjoy the Lobster as it's pretty cheap for summertime.

And I wouldn't say no if you rode that bike 90 miles to here and swung a hammer for a few hours. :laugh:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

anyone have some none cracked tail lights for my 82' ?? I'm having no luck finding a set.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words everyone about my back issues 

Had another meeting with my surgeon after I posted originally and now it is official. August 1st is my surgery date. I got the ball rolling with medical leave at work and I have been getting everything lined up for it to take place. I honestly am not nervous at all, I am more excited. Dealing with pain and lack of use of my leg is taking it's toll so I will happy for it to be gone. I will keep you all posted once it goes down.

The lack of disability sucks though, the project probably won't have any progress for quite some time now. Sucks since I want to know what will happen with the blower, but I cannot afford a rebuild if it's rebuildable. 

Hope everyone has a safe and great 4th of July :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Greetings from Maine, everyone! Last trip before baby arrives. As John indicated, hot up here for the first couple of days, but allowed us to go swimming.
> 
> I'm off for a bike ride!



Awwwwww! a babymoon :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Enjoy the Lobster as it's pretty cheap for summertime.
> 
> And I wouldn't say no if you rode that bike 90 miles to here and swung a hammer for a few hours. :laugh:


Well, I am in Dayton without a Scirocco. Very strange, that....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, I am in Dayton without a Scirocco. Very strange, that....


How's that rack working out for you?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> How's that rack working out for you?


Dunno, we haven't mounted it up yet! Thanks so much for the loan; I will try to post a pic when we get it installed. Roof racks will make the car more sexy, right?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Roof racks will make the car more sexy, right?


Nope.









Anybody know a good place to order an ABF alternator setup for an ABA engine?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody know a good place to order an ABF alternator setup for an ABA engine?


INA, and he's out of Ottawa
he's got them in stock...
Look for him in the classifieds


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i always just started the car up, put it in first gear & applied the brake & gas
rotor screw always broke off flush, caliper holds it on when the wheel is off

then there was a vrt rocco thread that locked up, vrt sound + rocco = WIN

so many cats so few recipes


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone know if classic vw has anything for the rocco's? I've searched the site with no luck maybe I'm just doin something wrong after a long hot day... Hope to make a lot of progress on my deathcart this week! I really wanna try and drive it to mk1 madness no matter how haggard it looks in it's early stage:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Coming in from a test drive a few minutes ago, I saw a unicorn!
A Yugo came out of the turnaround behind me....  :laugh: 

(sorry, no pic. Was driving....)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave::wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

fredybender said:


> INA, and he's out of Ottawa
> he's got them in stock...
> Look for him in the classifieds


Yeah, he's the only real option it looks like. Unfortunately I had an awful experience buying a part of him so I'm not so sure I want to contact him again. May have found somebody in the GTA selling one. :thumbup:

Anybody happen to have a Carfax account they could look up something for me with?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Parade in Glenside, yesterday


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello everybody! Surviving the heat?

It's been rough, with the power outages and whatnot. We lost power last friday, and it came back on late Sunday night around 11:30 PM. Went out again on Monday around 9:00 AM, and didn't come back until around 8:30 PM Monday night. We are fortunate, there are still a LOT of people without power and the temp has been over 95* F every day.

One issue was that our baby chicks, which are now 7 weeks old, were still living in their brooder in our unused upstairs room. Now was the time to start integrating them outside, however the coop was not quite finished yet. So, not having anything else to do with no power, I decided to finish the coop so the chicks could be outside instead of getting cooked in an upstairs room with no ventilation. That was fun with no power tools and 95 degree heat. But now it is done:









I didn't have time to stain the untreated wood yet, but once it cools off a little I will do that. Chicks seem happy though!

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

glad you are not cooking those chicks upstairs....outside is best and they will be tastier


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pics for page ownage on this one should be "interesting".

:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Morning. Another three day weekend and I'm headed up on the roof. I hope to have it finished today, but we'll see how that "plan" goes.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Marc!

:wave:


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Started the revamp on my 82' the last few weeks
Figured I'd share a few progress photos with you guys.








































































This was the ABA build I did 2 months ago for the Rally America event in northern PA


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats purdy! ^^^

I now have a kamei x1 kit wooo! although the lip is broke and someone down the line cut the front of the flares off


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally tried to install my Ground Control sleeves today. Turns out they dont fit because Ground Control allows you to state what strut you have but they don't actually care about the dimensions of the shock body. It's a big issue with the Bilstein shocks i guess. Oh well, at least I replaced my strut mount bushings and got them nice and flush. So if someone is interested in some Ground Control sleeves let me know. I'm probably going to return them if i can. 

This is why bushing size is important.










*Before:*











*After*











And in other news Jerome aka Hardrocco has picked up 2 more Mk1's. An '80 S and '79? Regular. Both were abandoned for quite some time but the S has a fairly straight body and only minor surface rust in the usual places. Him and Robert (aka DKScirocco) are giving it a once over to get it in decent shape for a friend who will be joining the Scirocco club with his first. Sadly the '78 is in pretty rough shape and has about $700 in back fees so it will be used a parts car and then be scrapped. He's a few pics of the 79.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

at work today...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

is that a flathead in the t bucket? very cool

and where did you get that bushing and stuff for early strut mounts from mellberg?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Meltkamp said:


> is that a flathead in the t bucket? very cool
> 
> and where did you get that bushing and stuff for early strut mounts from mellberg?


Parts4vw has the bushings here. http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=22-1201

Or you can get them from BFI. I also ordered some bearing spacers because I wasn't sure if I had any but mine were fine. $5 just to make sure it wasn't gonna get me stuck. I should have probably replaced the bearing as well but the only place I found it from was Impex and I didn't feel like dealing with them. I still have to get different stop rings. The plastic ones are bad and apparently Porsche 944 ones work better so I'm gonna call my local dealer or just order from Pelican Parts.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome thanks soo much mine are bout toast,


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Meltkamp said:


> awesome thanks soo much mine are bout toast,


This thread was pretty helpful in figuring out what I needed. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4265114

Installation is really easy too. The only trick you might need to know is that polyurethane has very tight tolerances and if you put in in the microwave for about 30 seconds it can help soften it up and will press onto the bottom hat easily. And wait till the entire strut assembly is out of the car before you remove the top strut bolt. :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Meltkamp said:


> is that a flathead in the t bucket? very cool


Yup.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

flatheads and t buckets... mmmmmmmmm

compared to the last couple ball-roastingly hot days, its actually somewhat nice out today. still too humid for painting/blasting but def nicer than it has been

on the 4th i finally replaced the fes' extremely floppy steering rack with a non-floppy junkyard unit (that has been cleaned, painted, rebooted, and had tierods replaced) also switched the brackets to some de-rusted, cleaned, painted ones. even with the eyeballed alignment and the upsidedown steering wheel facepalm::banghead it drives sooooooo much nicer.

also dropped the euro bumpers off where the rocco sits in its coma.








huge improvement from the "rebar only" look it had before the na ones were removed entirely.  proof positive that there is some scirocco content happening in my little world

it was also good to see that she's dry and unhurt after all the recent storms in these parts


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll let the pic do the talking on this post. This is the 80 S I mentioned in the earlier post.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

thats a crazy steering setup on that t.

the lovers on that 80 are awesome!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Between work, time and most of all the heat, we finally got the roof 100% done! Now on to interior walls and lot's of little odds and ends.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

More vehicles in the stable :screwy:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Yup.


I am :heart: that T


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like the Scirocco is begging for money to be thrown at it right now.
On the lists of things I need to fix/replace/repair:

Passenger Outer CV Boot 
Catalytic Converter/Exhaust
Battery
Tires and wheels (and a proper alignment
Possible Headgasket (hopefully not worse)

The combination of the battery, current exhaust leaks (caused by yours truly), and possible headgasket may be the source of why it's been starting less easily and acting a bit sputtery at lower RPM's. I also need to figure out this Ground Control situation (looks like i was stupid and ordered ones for Bilsteins because I didn't realize I had the stock housings with Bilsteins.) And I have a spare hatch and door to sell.

I still love it. It's just being a needy bitch lately. 

/rant


*Edit* 7,500th post. Intesesting milestone.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Soooo.... Mellberg, is it gonna be able make it to Bonelli? You still have time to get it sorted out. By the way, is anyone ever in chat? I rarely make it in there and the last few times I've been it's been dead.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

matt.e. said:


> Soooo.... Mellberg, is it gonna be able make it to Bonelli? You still have time to get it sorted out. By the way, is anyone ever in chat? I rarely make it in there and the last few times I've been it's been dead.


Oh definitely making it to Bonelli. All this stuff will be sorted in the next couple weeks. Chat is alive right now. Usually during normal work hours or late in the afternoon. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4846605-The-Car-Lounge-Chat-thingy


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I still love it. It's just being a needy bitch lately.


I'm in the exact same boat at the moment. 

The other day I got her home after driving all day just fine, and come out to smoke pouring out of the car. Worrying that it was an electrical fire I quick disconnected the battery (not really sure that would've done much if something was already burning) and started digging around. 

Turns out it was just a blown coolant hose... so after some rigging and bypassing of a sensor, the car is back on the road. I still have to do tie rods and axles before I get an alignment so I can stop ripping through tires.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Our little convoy from yesterday...









Tech procedures lately were cosmetic. This valance was chipping through to the red paint below, and the car was originally silver...:screwy:










Replacement has more surface area:










After:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nice job, Cathy! That euro valence makes all the difference. :thumbup:

I haven't driven my Scirocco in TWO WEEKS! Must rectify.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Nice job, Cathy! That euro valence makes all the difference. :thumbup:



X2 :thumbup::beer:




scirocco*joe said:


> I haven't driven my Scirocco in TWO WEEKS! Must rectify.


I daily mine. :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I daily mine. :thumbup::beer::wave:


I know that drill lol...

Hey in case anyone missed it, Gymkhana 5 came out today; blessing for me and my youngest as he has been battling a 104+ fever for going on 10 days now. 

Anyways here it is:






Props to the 1552 boys on this one, and Happy Birthday wishes to Matt. :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> I know that drill lol...
> 
> Hey in case anyone missed it, Gymkhana 5 came out today; blessing for me and my youngest as he has been battling a 104+ fever for going on 10 days now.
> 
> ...


OMG!- *'Bullit' 2012!* Thx, this is the 1st thing I got to see after the Interwebs being down all day- Note: When you want to _really_ reset a Cable Modem, the Reset Button isn’t enough; you gots to pull the Battery backup too...

Watching that video makes me keep asking myself: "How did they get away with this?..."


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Cathy that valance came out nice . . . A word of difference.










However I think you dripped a little paint on to your big toe :laugh:

:wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I haven't driven my Scirocco in TWO WEEKS! Must rectify.


Haven't droven mines in FIVE weeks! Tig has A/C.

@ Wil... sweet viddy.! I hope the fever brakes soon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> I know that drill lol...
> 
> Hey in case anyone missed it, Gymkhana 5 came out today; blessing for me and my youngest as he has been battling a 104+ fever for going on 10 days now.
> 
> ...


Gaaaaahhhhh...tried to watch it last night only to discover that my Internet totally sucks. not that it was a shock. Got 1 minute in after giving up. Must try sometime at 4 am when there is no traffic....:thumbdown:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Joe


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

It has been about 5 weeks since I drove mine as well







. I did pick up a few things on Saturday from a certain powder coating outfit that will be unveiled (pictures) to the peoples on July 21st.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

What's on the 21st?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

bigtavo said:


> It has been about 5 weeks since I drove mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Who are you? :laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmm, intradesting. :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> It has been about 5 weeks since I drove mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been about half an hour since I drove mine. After many years, it just never gets old. LOVE these cars!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TiMob & SciroccoJoe are conspiring together to drive me _fully_ insane.... 
< sigh >
[edit] And PunchBuggy too... It's a plot I tells ya...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> It has been about half an hour since I drove mine. After many years, it just never gets old. LOVE these cars!


Been a couple weeks since I've driven mine too. Maroon one has decided to be grumpy so I will FINALLY have a few minutes to look into it tomorrow. And lunch with mom & dad will probably involve driving the 16v.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

bigtavo said:


> It has been about 5 weeks since I drove mine as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least I've been driving the '55.

That poor bunny of mine is getting an AAZ, minus the turbo.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Just got out of my Scirocco 5 mins ago. :thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Whoa! Who are you? :laugh:


I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while. I need some advice. What would be a good exhaust to put on my 88 16v?











crazyaboutrocs said:


> What's on the 21st?


I start my engine swap thread.























Drove the car to work today!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while. I need some advice. What would be a good exhaust to put on my 88 16v?



Open headers. :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Open headers. :thumbup::beer::wave:


What's a header?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> What's a header?


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLA!!!!!

sometimes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bigtavo said:


> What's a header?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Ohhhh, I have one of those...but it's not open. NIB :laugh:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


What do they do, play music?
It looks like these things:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fredybender said:


> What do they do, play music?
> It looks like these things:


Music?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I haven't posted any house pics in a few days but, we now have two bedrooms framed in and tonight a friend and I cut lumber for another wall, which will hopefully go up tomorrow evening.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLA!!!!!
> 
> sometimes.


well played...

:laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm so confused...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

WOOOHOOOOO

After much dremeling the Ground Control sleeves are in. Ride height is very high and there's a pretty serious knocking sound that I need to figure out on the right side. I'll post some pics with new wheels and lowered height soon. :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning from Fort Lauderdale International Airport 

Currently waiting for my delayed flight to San Jose, Costa Rica ... the flight was supposed to leave at 10:45am now leaving at 12:46pm.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Good morning from Fort Lauderdale International Airport


Good afternoon from Pierre Elliott Trudeau Int'l Airport. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bigtavo said:


> I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while. I need some advice. What would be a good exhaust to put on my 88 16v?


CHCHCHCHCHCHERRRY BOMB!!!!!!!:laugh:

and once again, technology sucks. Printer woes this time. F'n piece of junk!!!! I think I will go find a nice cave to live in. Rocks and sticks don't fail to work.

In other news, some lucky dog is out burning high octane in the Lancaster over our place. Good to see her up in the air, she had a small fender bender early this season. I think I will head into some beer with my solvents shortly, the crud scraping continues and it is still no fun at all. :thumbdown:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> and once again, technology sucks. Printer woes this time. F'n piece of junk!!!! I think I will go find a nice cave to live in. Rocks and sticks don't fail to work.


This depends on whether you are the one throwing or the one being thrown at. :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Good afternoon from Pierre Elliott Trudeau Int'l Airport. :beer:



Is this your final destination or are you waiting for anther flight?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Is this your final destination or are you waiting for anther flight?


Was in Montreal for the night (for the second time in two weeks). Just heading back to Toronto now. I believe this is my 20th flight of 2012 :screwy:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I haven't posted any house pics in a few days but, we now have two bedrooms framed in and tonight a friend and I cut lumber for another wall, which will hopefully go up tomorrow evening.


I can commiserate; I've been helping correct some home upgrade nightmares lately, including some extensive shovel work.... (Who knew you were supposed to wrap galvanised pipe when it was underground?, or not lay bare copper in the dirt, just a few inches under sod , or mix black iron and spare galvanized in your gas line? "Luuuuuucy, you gots some 'splain'n to dooooo"

Rhetorically speaking I at least knew that much.... Sucks when you cant use a trencher because of the existing undergrounds. 

And don't get me started on PVC...









Originally Posted by *punchbug*  
and once again, technology sucks. Printer woes this time. F'n piece of junk!!!! I think I will go find a nice cave to live in. Rocks and sticks don't fail to work.











> This depends on whether you are the one throwing or the one being thrown at. :laugh:


Hey!, sticks n Stones being thrown.... Thats how we came up w/ This:










Say Hey!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Was in Montreal for the night (for the second time in two weeks). Just heading back to Toronto now. I believe this is my 20th flight of 2012 :screwy:


Damn, you're getting as bad as me.




TBerk said:


> I can commiserate; I've been helping correct some home upgrade nightmares lately, including some extensive shovel work.... (Who knew you were supposed to wrap galvanised pipe when it was underground?, or not lay bare copper in the dirt, just a few inches under sod , or mix black iron and spare galvanized in your gas line? "Luuuuuucy, you gots some 'splain'n to dooooo"
> 
> Rhetorically speaking I at least knew that much.... Sucks when you cant use a trencher because of the existing undergrounds.
> 
> And don't get me started on PVC...


Hah, you got nothing on the clown that owned my house, other than the bathroom, all of the grey water sewer dumps into a toilet bowl in the basement, and don't get me started on the mixture of hard copper, soft copper, galvanized, and black pipe that is my current plumbing, so I'm starting to replace it with PEX.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So yesterday's mechanical music was provided by a quartet of Merlins, and today I awoke to the throaty notes provided by Harley Davidson. A local town expands from 6000 to about 100 000 people for the day, every Friday the thirteenth. July and sunny makes for a big event! We will be drinking martinis at Mom's this afternoon to honor the old man as the bikes rumble their way home, he was buried last Friday the thirteenth. Sounds like a good family tradition.
Tomorrow we will revert to the usual weekend sounds, provided by The local drag strip. I love where I live.:thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Recieved an email from my boss last night, I'm flying to Dallas on Monday the 23rd, the hotel is actually in Mequite, and I'll be there until Aug 3rd. I'm going to be at the Lockheed plant, but so far I can't find where it's located.
So anybody in the area?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good afternoon from the Pacific Coast of Costa Rica :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good afternoon from the Pacific Coast of Costa Rica :beer:


Are you like James Bond or something? Holy crap you do get around the planet!! Almost as bad as cholland and tmechanic! And speaking of which, my son is in Madrid. I can just imagine the new girls of Wrong Season Racing he'll be recruiting!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello from Mk1 Madness. :wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hello from Mk1 Madness. :wave:


Did you bring clean underwear.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Had a productive week(after work) and today working on the house. One end of the house is all framed in(except for a few closets that I can knock out quickly). On the master suite end, I've got the bathroom framed in and only have a main wall(full depth of the house) and a little 4' one to do tomorrow. Then it's electrician time!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Did you bring clean underwear.


He hasn't responded yet, so I am guessing that is a "no" or he doesn't own any underwear.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

They were clean until they absorbed some 10w40 when I was changing my oil pan in a sonic parking lot.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Are you like James Bond or something? Holy crap you do get around the planet!!


no, I decided a week ago to go visit some friends that live Costa Rica and go surfing while here 

... I'll be back in the states on July 20 :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> no, I decided a week ago to go visit some friends that live Costa Rica and go surfing while here
> 
> ... I'll be back in the states on July 20 :wave:


Don’t hurry back, we haven’t yet finished parting out your Cars yet...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

John! I can smell the lumber! looking good, and holy smokes, I bet you are going through the water, it sure has been hot.



Chris16vRocco said:


> They were clean until they absorbed some 10w40 when I was changing my oil pan in a sonic parking lot.


I guess you got it low enough then?!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I guess you got it low enough then?!


Nope.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

House is coming along nicely John! I have been all-too-familiar with that kind of project work over the last year or two - Brad's been rebuilding his house from the inside out. Literally would have been easier to knock it down and start over. Currently one bedroom, bathroom, laundry, kitchen and dining area are pretty well finished, only the living room and 2nd bedroom to go - I imagine destruction will start in a week or two.

I've not been on here too much lately.... mostly working and project stuff. 172 is still down for the count however I think the (ignition) problem has finally been diagnosed. The maroon Scirocco is back on the road, the 16v has been driven, the hangar has been tidied up....

And I should be seeing Cathy at the end of the week. Wooo hoooo!!!! Another adventure!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, Cathy, going through lots of fluids, and not beer either. Today we should finish up the walls. I do have three more small closets to frame in, but no hurry on those. I also am about 80 miles(one round trip to work) from needing to do the GTI's timing belt, so the ol Slegato is going to get some daily time. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Quiet day in here. We finished framing our interior room walls. I still have three closets, but they're easy. The master suite/kitchen end of the house:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Back from Madness - huge rainstorm on the way back home to Bmore. It is stifling in a 77 Scirocco with the windows up on a 90 degree day, yow. Met lots of cool people, all kinds of great cars. We had 4 S1s in one corner of the show, and several more in the campground. Good times.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

MickR said:


> Back from Madness - huge rainstorm on the way back home to Bmore. It is stifling in a 77 Scirocco with the windows up on a 90 degree day, yow. Met lots of cool people, all kinds of great cars. We had 4 S1s in one corner of the show, and several more in the campground. Good times.


I just made it home myself. Damn traffic getting back into ny


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Good seeing both of you! I managed to evade the rain completely on the way home, and I went back to the Morgantown Sonic to get the food that I forgot to get last night when I was replacing my oil pan. :laugh:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

haha. very nice.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Hah, you got nothing on the clown that owned my house, other than the bathroom, all of the grey water sewer dumps into a toilet bowl in the basement, and don't get me started on the mixture of hard copper, soft copper, galvanized, and black pipe that is my current plumbing, so I'm starting to replace it with PEX.


Dude, today I put the Hot Water Heater in (it's new, safer) place and discovered the previous 'installer' had used a fitting that has an auto-shut off valve (if the gas line ruptures, etc the shut off valve snaps shut due to the enormous change in flow rate...) *backwards*.

That's right, important safety equipment installed in reverse.

All has been corrected though, I'm going to flush the lines and the tank tomorrow, or Wed. People take Modern Conveniences for granted. 

If we didn’t have running water, electricity, and indoor (waste disposal) plumbing- how long would 'we' be able to take it?

btw- I'm lucky in that I get my tap water from Hetch-Hetchy. It's a Valley just north of Yosemite National Park. It's always been great quality but lately some folks are talking about restoring the valley and shifting some stuff around to recoup the projected loss in terms of acre-feet of water supply. 

I'm not yet sold on the idea, despite being from a family history more green than Kelley Racing. 

Hmm, I have such a romantic, in the historical sense, connection with the phrase Hetch-Hetchy. Still, maybe if we did something good about it John Muir could stop the damn spinning...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> .
> 
> If we didn’t have running water, electricity, and indoor (waste disposal) plumbing- how long would 'we' be able to take it?
> 
> ...


I do without for short periods every so often. Our electricity fails on a pretty regular basis, and that runs the water pump and everything else pretty well. I think as a population we are more and more vulnerable with so much being online, wireless, paperless, and so on. Kill the power, and wait for chaos. At least out here we have lots of standing lumber and a cistern full of water that can be dipped. 

In other news, my son's is home from Madrid. He still does not listen to his mother. I gave him ONE bit of advice. watch for pickpockets. And guess what? Yup, money and passport. he's lucky he got home. Sounds like the "task" there was not easy either, boxing up two Twin Stars for shipping. They were not allowed to touch them for half of the time because of paperwork snarls, and then they discovered the crates were a bit too short for the machines still on their (rather tall) landing gear. so they had to order in special shipping gear to get them in and it looked like a lot of fun getting them in the box (one set of gear had no wheels, and a Eurocopter does not push along like an A1 VW. ) They're on a ship as we speak, and they got them for a good price. Ex police choppers, due for the big expensive 12 year inspections, so they were a bargain and in really nice shape. I think he 's liking his new employer, he's hardly been home since he quit his other job. He really liked Spain, and sounds like the weather was much more creature friendly than it has been here. 

Today I am trying to figure out how to juggle "little old lady transport" with "haul ass across biggest and most promising junkyard in the area". Going over to turn the prop anyways, so the junkyard is right across the street. Mom is fine with waiting in the hangar, but it may be too hot for her today. Maybe I'll drop her at Timmies, but I really want to once again enjoy some boosty goodness. Klausie's big intake hose tear blows. Literally. It is so bad that I can't even dip to atmospheric pressure much less make boost. It's a stock Digi hose, so hopefully I can source one or two till I cook up a silicon replacement. 25 year old rubber may not be the best choice for hot pressurized use.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Don’t hurry back, we haven’t yet finished parting out your Cars yet...



... spent the day on the beach today, no hurry to return home


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a beautiful racing video for you all.
https://vimeo.com/45677704#at=0


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Good seeing both of you! I managed to evade the rain completely on the way home, and I went back to the Morgantown Sonic to get the food that I forgot to get last night when I was replacing my oil pan. :laugh:


this except i didnt do much walking around meeting people. i did talk to chris for a bit, and saw micks car. next year ill have to do more socializing for sure... there were some pretty amazing cars about, and lots of shinannagins 


i left early enough that i missed the rain for the most part.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Wrong Season Racing Girls, International Edition... 

of the last half dozen posts, This is what _I _chose as the take away...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Wrong Season Racing Girls, International Edition...
> 
> of the last half dozen posts, This is what _I _chose as the take away...


Tberk, you saw through all the other stuff and found the important stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## colodano (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Just signed up, and thought I would say hi. I haved owned 2 Sciroccos, and 85 and an 86, both 8V cars. Getting the bug for another one here, assuming the wife doesn't kill me just for mentioning it.

My 85 had a Zender lip kit on it, so that is one of the first things I am searching for, even if I don't pick up a car right away. I always told myself I would have another, and treat it better than my last one.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Welcome aboard Colodano, 

btw- there are no Scirocco Widows, in the sense of 'Football Widows'. Your wife is and will be Scirocco Support Staff...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I work more on Raulito's Megasquirt installation. Using a relay board. Today it was 95*° outside, so I didn't get to finish it.










I also traded the wheels from the red car to the brown car. We are driving the red car to Colorado next week, so I wanted to use the skinnier 13" wheels - better MPG and more comfy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


BRIAN!!!!! :wave:

In other news, I had two times fail on the attempt to regain boost. :thumbdown::thumbdown:

My most promising "automotive recycler" (Mike's) failed to have any VWs old enough to yield up a suitable Digi hose. (only one car was old enough, and it was diesel ) They had a very low stock in general, I wonder if the scrap price is up?

And Summit!?!? They did not have the size of bending reducer I figured would be a good silicon substitute. they have also never failed me. So I am trying frozenboost.com and I will report on product and service. 

Purple car is resting on her newly inflated tire (had a nail in it) and silver car is still sitting in a corner thinking about what she did (June Jitterbug smoke show). No car news besides that.

No airplane news either, which is more than just a bit frustrating. I turned her prop and made vroom vroom noises yesterday. Big hairy deal. :thumbdown:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


:wave:

Skip to the 2 minute mark.






edit: seconds, minutes, they're all the same :laugh:


----------



## colodano (Jul 16, 2012)

TBerk said:


> Welcome aboard Colodano,
> 
> btw- there are no Scirocco Widows, in the sense of 'Football Widows'. Your wife is and will be Scirocco Support Staff...


Thanks Tberk,

The wife already hates my DD -2002 WRX with every toy under the sun on it, and my toy 1993 Prelude that makes 280 WHP. She has known since we met that I had a soft spot for MK2 Sciroccos though, as she heard the sad phone call I made arranging the tow of my last one to the junkyard.

She used to go to Prelude meets, and get the other girls around into what she dubbed "the anti-car clubs wives club". Some of our best friends came from her chats as well.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :wave:
> 
> Skip to the 2 second mark.


And even better is the 2 minute mark.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Wrong Season Racing Girls, International Edition...
> 
> of the last half dozen posts, This is what _I _chose as the take away...



Where, what? Damnit! Whad' I miss?


----------



## RoccoWolfGT (Apr 23, 2012)

*I found home*

Just getting into the whole Vortex chat thing and found this thread. Recognize a few names from a few other posts. I am now on my 6th Scirocco and maybe my favorite, which is my second 83 Wolfsburg. So glad to see there are still some enthusiasts out there who feels the same way I do about these fantasic driving machines...thought people only cared about tuning and lowering their MKlV's anymore :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

RoccoWolfGT said:


> Just getting into the whole Vortex chat thing and found this thread. Recognize a few names from a few other posts. I am now on my 6th Scirocco and maybe my favorite, which is my second 83 Wolfsburg. So glad to see there are still some enthusiasts out there who feels the same way I do about these fantasic driving machines...thought people only cared about tuning and lowering their MKlV's anymore :laugh:


nah, my MkIV is stock and raised!:laugh: Welcome, and you will find we are VERY enthusiastic about them.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

punchbug said:


> BRIAN!!!!! :wave:
> 
> In other news, I had two times fail on the attempt to regain boost. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Cathy, I am not really on the up and up on your boost problems . . . So if I say something you already looked into forgive me.

Where you able to pressurize the system and hold PSI?

Have you check to make sure the wastegate is not stuck open?

:wave: to Everyone!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Cathy, I am not really on the up and up on your boost problems . . . So if I say something you already looked into forgive me.
> 
> Where you able to pressurize the system and hold PSI?
> 
> ...


Oh, this is in the green 79 of course....logs indicated no more than atmospheric pressure...and the problem was actually easy to diagnose...a big tear in the intake hose, which is from an 88 Carat. I just need a hose without a big gaping hole in it. No biggie.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...silver car is still sitting in a corner thinking about what she did (June Jitterbug smoke show)...


Ummm what?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Sold the wife's Passat and bought our first ever Saab.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> No airplane news either, which is more than just a bit frustrating. I turned her prop and made vroom vroom noises yesterday. Big hairy deal. :thumbdown:


Maybe we should make you fly a leg or two on the trip this weekend. See you Friday!

Ok, since I have to edit for ownage pics anyway.... remember the barn full of airplanes we helped clean out a couple months ago?










Brad made a deal to buy one of them and this Sunday completed the paperwork. First thing to do was roll it outside and cut a bunch of the fabric off. It's been a mouse motel for probably 20 years.










Behind the rear spars was pretty much solid mouse nest in both wings.

Fuselage had plenty of old foam everywhere too.










Wall souvenier










It's a total project, but it has some history. The guy that owned it, Harold Johnson, started the airport we fly out of back in the '50s. He was a Champion dealer for awhile, and this was an airplane he bought new in 1968 and used in the business. It spent some of its time on floats flying off the world's oldest seaplane base (which was in the river just beyond the runway here - the Wright Brothers used that spot to test floatplanes.) as well as teaching people to fly. Looking forward to making progress on it once the house is finished.

Now we'll see if my offer on that Cessna 150 in the first pic gets accepted....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Where, what? Damnit! Whad' I miss?


Cathy was relating her recent events, including the son's Overseas
Adventures w/ transporting areal transportation and some speculation as to the Joys of Spanish XX Chromisonal Units as potential team members were discussed.

I got to internally musing on Penelope Cruz and more importantly Paz Vega... 










http://www.joblo.com/moviehotties/images/profile-gallery/orig/gallerypaz48.jpg
http://www.kcactive.com/aande/reel/images/spanglish.jpg
http://cdn.1920x1200.net/posts/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/paz_vega_1920_1200_dec162009.jpg

Mmmmmmm, Paaaaaaaazzzzz....

... and well, now yer up to date.



punchbug said:


> Oh, this is in the green 79 of course....logs indicated no more than atmospheric pressure...and the problem was actually easy to diagnose...a big tear in the intake hose, which is from an 88 Carat. I just need a hose without a big gaping hole in it. No biggie.



Cathy, what happens if you take the offending intake hose, cut out the entire section w/ the rip and clamp in a rigid pipe of convenient diameter? Stove pipe is too thin these days and I have an aversion to PVC under the hood but ABS (you know, the black stuff used for drain pipe) might come in a usable size as a temp fix...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Ummm what?


She spewed all of her power steering fluid onto her header. It was another spectactular entrance to the judging area with smoke belching from the firewall.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Falcor said:


> Sold the wife's Passat and bought our first ever Saab.


Weird. But I suppose they are running good deals now. Sorta like a fire sale! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cathy, what happens if you take the offending intake hose, cut out the entire section w/ the rip and clamp in a rigid pipe of convenient diameter? Stove pipe is too thin these days and I have an aversion to PVC under the hood but ABS (you know, the black stuff used for drain pipe) might come in a usable size as a temp fix...


The problem is the location and curve anddiameter changes and the nature of the hose that would remain and pretty much everything else. If the silicon fits as I hope, it will be a permanent and superior solution. Also I have no reason to believe that the rests of the hoe won't do the same thing. I got quite a few years out of it, which is likely more than you would expect.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

hello from Costa Rica :wave:

at present it is raining very hard outside, local time is 9:53m ...

went for a long hike on beach this morning & sat in a tide pool for awhile at the mid point of this walk 

then this afternoon went Surfing, got further away in the water/ocean than previous days, but waves were not good 

one day more to catch some good waves tomorrow

... then back to really in Florida :screwy:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Enjoy Costa Rica


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Friday . . . :wave: Friday


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes it is! And another three day weekend for me. I've taken something like 22 vacation days this year, and I only get 15. And on top of that I still have 7 more days of vacation time. :thumbup: No, I'm not getting paid for all of it, but due to a change in how we do things, I can keep taking time off like this and as long as I don't mind a few bucks less in my check, all is good.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well kiddies, I am OUTTA HERE! Cruising in the topless wonder despite the threat of light showers....just hope not to need that roof up at the rest stops in the rain....should be in O HI O this evening to see Daun and the crew, then off to beautiful Madison to see Mr JIm Jarrett. And a bit of machinery.:laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: Friday . . . :wave: Friday


I'm back from Costa Rica 

... back to work this evening at 5:00 :banghead:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So it was slow going on the house today, but the electric company's sub contractor stopped by and installed two of my poles and left the other two on the ground. One, I don't know why and the other is because I need to get a bulldozer out here for an hour or so to make it so they can back their truck to the pole location without tipping or getting stuck. :banghead:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So it was slow going on the house today, but the electric company's sub contractor stopped by and installed two of my poles and left the other two on the ground. One, I don't know why and the other is because I need to get a bulldozer out here for an hour or so to make it so they can back their truck to the pole location without tipping or getting stuck. :banghead:


Slow is faster than my panel is moving along, so you are still ahead of me! BUT...I DID put another few hundd miles on the purple car today, we are in beautiful Ohio, and it is actually kinda cold out!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I will be putting some on the Slegato right off, because I need to do the GTI's timing belt and I got the radiator for the Slegato, so there will be no worries about that. 

I see that H2O announced their dates. So is anyone on here going?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit chat, chit chat chit...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, look out Wisconsin, I am here with a few other Sciroccoholics....we are headed for Oshkosh.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Well, look out Wisconsin, I am here with a few other Sciroccoholics....we are headed for Oshkosh.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Worked on the house all day and I would have to say as far as one day worth of progress, today showed the most when looking at it:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nicely done:thumbup:

went to the local junk yard yesterday, and saw a most eclectic collection. there were 3 old beetle, a 944, 928, a roadrunner, an early 70's nova with three blocks an extra crank several heads and a transmission piled inside, a 65 chrysler 300, a polara, old newyorker, something with a straight six flathead, a food truck, three campers, several 300z's, a bunch of older x-types (including a v12) and an mgb gt. definitely a more interesting selection than the typical taurus/neon/civic pile the usually had


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

gambit420s said:


> even VWOA doesn't remember...



Scirocco fail.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Scirocco fail.


Rear ride height fail as well.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, look out Wisconsin, I am here with a few other Sciroccoholics....we are headed for Oshkosh.


Where are the plane pics???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Rear ride height fail as well.


EPIC VWOA fail.

And rear tire install fail too.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

woody16v said:


> nicely done:thumbup:
> 
> went to the local junk yard yesterday, and saw a most eclectic collection. there were 3 old beetle, a 944, 928, a roadrunner, an early 70's nova with three blocks an extra crank several heads and a transmission piled inside, a 65 chrysler 300, a polara, old newyorker, something with a straight six flathead, a food truck, three campers, several 300z's, a bunch of older x-types (including a v12) and an mgb gt. definitely a more interesting selection than the typical taurus/neon/civic pile the usually had


 Any salvagable parts on the MGB GT?


Well, I'm sitting at the airport waiting to fly to Fort Worth.


----------



## RoccoWolfGT (Apr 23, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Scirocco fail.


I'm embarrassed for them:facepalm: Now does that make Sciroccos even more classic that there are so few even Volkswagen forgets what they look like? The sad thing is there were a few nice Roccos at the show on Saturday that were more worthy of a photo than this Corrado.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Scirocco fail.


It's mostly the shoes. Too much rim, not enough rubber...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

tmechanic said:


> Any salvagable parts on the MGB GT?
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sitting at the airport waiting to fly to Fort Worth.



the shell itself is pretty rotted out, you looking for anything in particular? iirc the wheels were there and in decent-ish shape. under the hood was pretty sketchy but im sure there aresom salvageable items, headlights, one mirror, and some other misc trim bits and what not were in pretty decent shape. 

i think the carb was gone but i dont remember, ill be going back later this week tho


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So as if I don't have enough animals I picked up a 100% heterozygous albino boa today. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> So as if I don't have enough animals I picked up a 100% heterozygous albino boa today. :laugh:



Well, the next door neighbour has a Goat, so there... (Actually I haven't heard from him lately, he might have gotten too tasty looking...)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> So as if I don't have enough animals I picked up a 100% heterozygous albino boa today. :laugh:


1st I was like ????. Then I realized I have a phone with search so I googled 'heterozygous' so then I was like !!!!. That's one rare snake you have there Wil. Still.... not as cool as our 3 legged cat. Unless we feed the cat to your Boa!!! 

I'll find a box....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

woody16v said:


> the shell itself is pretty rotted out, you looking for anything in particular? iirc the wheels were there and in decent-ish shape. under the hood was pretty sketchy but im sure there aresom salvageable items, headlights, one mirror, and some other misc trim bits and what not were in pretty decent shape.
> 
> i think the carb was gone but i dont remember, ill be going back later this week tho


Looking for the grille and front emblem, and rear seat base.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I'm here in Fort Worth. Looks like I'm stuck through the weekend not working Fri - Sun.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

tmechanic said:


> Looking for the grille and front emblem, and rear seat base.


i shall see what i can do. i think the grille was there, not sure about the emblem, but we'll see


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Ugh. Scirocco feels like it's barely holding idle now. It was just having a high idle but now it seems to be jumpy. And I did some testing and now when the car bucks at low rpm (~2000) I can distinctly hear a clicking sound. Not sure if the fuel pump is getting bad connection or just on it's way out. 


Page ownage, so I have to post my most recent pics.  At least it looks good. And it's slightly lower I took these a week and a half ago.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Try replacing your Fuel Pump Relay...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

New addition to the family:










She is 100% heterozygous albino; mother is pure Colombian red tail and father is coral albino.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> New addition to the family:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWwww, she's so cute, does she have a name? Do me a favors and don't feed her any cute wittle bunnie wabbits, 'k?

In other news, we are in Madison and Oshkosh Airventure is over for another year. boooo.:thumbdown:


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet snake Will!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> Enjoy Costa Rica


I did !  !

Plan to go back early next year, if not sooner


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

now fully moved to wilmington de


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> now fully moved to wilmington de



So, help me w/ something I've always wondered about. Translate this fromthe French:

De Le Ware'. 

I never got that...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> now fully moved to wilmington de


:thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Where are the pictures?!

All my pictures from Costa Rica were shot with, gasp, film, several million years ago.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

woody16v said:


> i shall see what i can do. i think the grille was there, not sure about the emblem, but we'll see


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> now fully moved to wilmington de


 :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> now fully moved to wilmington de


 Welcome back to the east. :thumbup: 

So when can we come decent upon dellyware? :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> AWwww, she's so cute, does she have a name? Do me a favors and don't feed her any cute wittle bunnie wabbits, 'k?


 It'll be a few years until she is big enough to eat rabbits so I'll honor your request for now (and even if I feed her rabbits they will be frozen/thawed so...).

As far as a name, I'm open to suggestions; if one of you throws a name out that sticks I will reward you with a badass albino from the first litter (~$1000 value) so let's have 'em! 

I should just put it out there that I used to breed these snakes, and it was only when my wife was pregnant (read: crazy lol) with our first child that she made me get rid of all of them. I know what I'm doing. 

She will be at Bonelli this year too for anyone that wants to see her.

P.S. This is what a coral albino looks like:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great looking snake!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Where are the pictures?!
> 
> All my pictures from Costa Rica were shot with, gasp, film, several million years ago.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/cholland_/Roll042.jpg


 
I have some photos from my holiday in CR, but haven't upload them yet :banghead:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome snake! 


as for the name. hmmm, i don't know. Cleo?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

veetarded said:


> New addition to the family


 Will, I'm sorry. Next time I'm in LA, I'm not coming over for dinner with that thing around. 

Anddddd on my way to Montreal for the day. Third time this month :banghead:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Four day weekend!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Got this number waiting at the deli. 










How perfect!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Got this number waiting at the deli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that is Scirocco Karma!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Welcome back to the east. :thumbup:
> 
> So when can we come decent upon dellyware? :laugh:


 soon I hope.....as it seems that my neighbour may have an issue with the fence I plan to put in my property for the safety of canine firend and children.....wow.....:thumbdown: 

so maybe a group showing will be in order soon, just to make a point


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

veetarded said:


> It'll be a few years until she is big enough to eat rabbits so I'll honor your request for now (and even if I feed her rabbits they will be frozen/thawed so...).
> 
> As far as a name, I'm open to suggestions; if one of you throws a name out that sticks I will reward you with a badass albino from the first litter (~$1000 value) so let's have 'em!
> 
> ...


 so who will be at bonelli.....your wife or the snake and for name im thinking suxie!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am back home after putting another 980 on the clock in the purple car, she is just so nice to drive. Once I finally get settled in I will post some airplane pictures. I have one or two.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Well, I am back home after putting another 980 on the clock in the pure car, she is just so nice to drive. Once I finally get settled in I will post some airplane pictures. I have one or two.


 Hey Cathy!!!! misssing you:beer: Im enjoying a cask aged double IPA!!:thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

So Snooki was in the showroom looking at another BMW from us......cooool. I'll try to get a pic when she comes back in for more test drives.



I think Zeus is a good name for the shnake


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> So Snooki was in the showroom looking at another BMW from us......cooool. I'll try to get a pic when she comes back in for more test drives.


 Snooki? Who's that?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Snooki? Who's that?


 More like, what' that?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> Will, I'm sorry. Next time I'm in LA, I'm not coming over for dinner with that thing around.


 Have to agree with Chris. Snakes have their place, as long as that place is nowhere near me. 

And how the HELL is this thread at the bottom of the page??? I go away for a few days and the place just goes to hell.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> And how the HELL is this thread at the bottom of the page??? I go away for a few days and the place just goes to hell.


 
And now I have to rescue this thread from getting bumped to the second page.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Have to agree with Chris. Snakes have their place, as long as that place is nowhere near me.
> 
> And how the HELL is this thread at the bottom of the page??? I go away for a few days and the place just goes to hell.


 Far far away, like another country is a good place for snakes. 

We've been waiting for airplane pics, that's what we've been doing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, life is right back to normal. I have a very sick cat beside me, my mother is quarantined, and my husband is bouncing off the wall not sleeping. My plane is still broken with no word on progress, and my cars are all broken except one, and it leaks. it is raining. yep, right back to normal. Eyeroll.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, I tried to post this last night, and it got burped with my flawless Internet connection.  

anyway, what are the feelings about me moving Track Day North to September? The August date just isn't working for me this year. Input appreciated. (For those unaware, Track Day North is a low key event up here at my lace that includes going to the local track, which is a straight strip and also a road course, your choice of abuse. We sometimes do a car show or dYno also, so interest in a dYno day will determine that) LMK


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, no plane pics, so have some house ones. We have all windows and all but one door in: 
Opened my transom window crate and found this: 








Found the transom after all: 








Back of the house: 









The electrician will be done this coming week and Mandy and I expect to start insulating the walls. At some point maybe I'll find time to start the siding...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, you two get together and show us a Flying House then...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Lowered another Mk1 today. Looks sweet with the vintage Fittipaldi's.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Well, you two get together and show us a Flying House then...


 Well, he has followed the tradition of death on here, so I will get moving on moar cats. Right away of my connection holds up!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> anyway, what are the feelings about me moving Track Day North to September? The August date just isn't working for me this year. Input appreciated. (For those unaware, Track Day North is a low key event up here at my lace that includes going to the local track, which is a straight strip and also a road course, your choice of abuse. We sometimes do a car show or dYno also, so interest in a dYno day will determine that) LMK


 Feelings are that August and September are out, October might work.


----------



## scirocco8794 (Jul 24, 2012)

*need help*

hey guys i just bought an 87 scirocco with a 2.0 block 1.8 16v head and forged internals. 

The hose thats connected to the crankcase and the air box is leaking oil if anyone has had this problem really any information on how to fix the problem would be great. 

Also im looking for racing seats that would fit in car even if i have to drill new mounting holes. 

thanks, Myles


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This hose? 
That's your fix - new hose. And, that's a very fair price (he's cheaper than VW was (hose is NLA now.)) 
It fits nicely, and should last pretty much forever.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

As promised, I am trying to upload pictures. So here is a start! 
Transporation: mine and the ice cream guy's, his is a LOT faster!) 










Kinner: 










Kinner: 










 

My sick guy who thinks pink pee is a good idea... 










He is a big dud, but he's my guy ayway...kind of the Scirocco of cats without the light weight...more if I can upload.... 

okay, someone explain this to me.. If I shoot my photos in portrait mode, and I rotate them on the proprietary software on my netbook they look " right way up". If I upload them to Photobucket on the netbook, they look sideways, so then I go into their editor and flip them 90*and they "look" normal on Photobucket and on my netbook when I view them in the Vortex thread. BUT, when I look at the very same thread on my iPad, they look sideways. I am so Internet crippled right now I really can't waste time with this crap. so you may have to tolerate them on their side if that is how they look. I am pretty sick of it, wastes way too much time for what I get as a result. Right now the Internet is flickering in and out, but it has been down all day. Very annoying.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

okay, now it looks the right way up. I give up. 

Anyway, we went to Airventure. This year was about Piper J3Cubs. They are yellow and smaller than a DC-3, so they are easy to pick out: 










Doh! THAT is an Aeronca Chief. :banghead:Try again. This cannot possibly be a Cub, since it is not yellow: 










FAIL again...:banghead: Cubs saw military service, and those were NOT yellow. That is in fact a Cub. Cubs have the look of "Mouse ears" when viewed from the front. THIS is a Cub: :thumbup: 










Which means this cannot possibly be: :screwy: 










But it is...that is one of only two flying J-3P Cubs that had the three cylinder radial Lenape Papoose on the nose, making a whopping 50 hP and firing two then one then two then one then two then one...strangely it sounds smoother than that five cylinder Kinner if it is like other Kinners I have heard...Proof it flies: 










Instruments are basic, and the main concern with flying it is that it fouls the windscreen with oil in short order.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the plane pics Cathy. Here's some house ones. We got the front door in today, along with some little non-photo worthy things. 








From the inside 









And tons more at: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.318341608181473.118958.100000169084361&type=3


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, here is something entirely different. this is not just the bus but the luggage too. 










This lucky guy gets to fly her. She is a big girl! 










You can has three 660hP Bimmer engines on da front! 










Mmmmmmmdonuts, tan leather and wood trim... 
Literally. The wheel on the side does both flaps and trim. Those crafty Germans....(iPad added the donuts, I guess it is hungry again) 











Here is another big girl. not quite as rare as the Ju-52, but still not many C-46s left flying. Meet Tinkerbelle. In checking out the survivors, I see that the is one operating in Alaska called Salmon Ella! : 










And we have a Devil Dog! 










And a (very) green Ercoupe with a double rainbow. I did not buy it. One is enough trouble. 










Maybe you would like a Cub instead? There were a few of them on the field: 










You still want more?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Of course.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yup. Going to put cultured stone on both sides of the entrance that is not Tyvek'ed.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that is a pretty awesome door sir


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Yup. Going to put cultured stone on both sides of the entrance that is not Tyvek'ed.


 Why? Not that Tyvek would do much unless you did the soffit, too. But the stone goes just fine over the Tyvek, once you put the lath up.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

According to the stone manufacturer, it should have a layer of ice and water shield under the lathe, which I figure makes the Tyvek not needed and the ice and water will stick better to the OSB. Make sense, or am I missing something(I've never done this before, so feedback is welcome)?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

NICE door John! The house is coming along well! :thumbup: 

It was a beautiful day so we rented a plane and went for a good long trip along the lakeshore. Then when I got home a friend called and we went "boating"! 










First time I ever landed on water, and it was really easy. Mind you there was no wind so that helped. Here is the boat, a homebuilt: 










Glad I didn't have to land it on land, it is very touchy and better adapted to a wet environment (and the grass is hard and rough!) . 80 is pretty fast on the river though. AND as a bonus, I got to drive home in the purple car in the moonlight. It was a very good day! :thumbup: 

Today's excitement? Waiting for the cat to pee..:thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So are you all on vacation or something? My day yesterday was useless. No success in pee capture. :thumbdown: Try again today. What a pain this cat is. I was also supposed to go work on my plane, but that got cancelled. :thumbdown: Baked some silica for its spark plugs so a visit is in order today, and I can pick up my new "hump hose" to get Klausie back on the road!!!!!"" Certainly your lives are more exciting, so chit chat eh?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I spent my day flying back from Texas, and on Tues I fly back to Detroit then the week after I fly to Mexico, maybe, perhaps, they're not sure


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> It was a beautiful day so we rented a plane and went for a good long trip along the lakeshore. Then when I got home a friend called and we went "boating"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :heart: the view in the 1st picture, I have seen this many times in flying a similar airplane/boat here in Florida and done quite a few water landings on rivers and lakes of all sizes  

in other news I guess the day I returned from Costa Rica, I missed something in the news : 

http://www2.tbo.com/news/news/2012/...w.facebook.com/&shorturl=http://tbo.ly/MMVZpK 










I used to work at this GA airport and while I was working there 2 different C-130 Hercules landed there a few years back, they were from countries outside the USA, from France & Brazil although these are smaller than the C-17, but none the less they shouldn't have landed there :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I bet the airport guys all said "thank you" for a big offload of Jet A...sure would add to the excitement at that airport! That boat was a lot of fun for sure, the rudder acts as a real rudder, and the string tells you if you are not co-ordinated as well as serving nautical tell tale purposes. 

Tmechanic, what do you do to pass the time when you travel? I know what my son does....besides getting his passport pick pocketed... 

No big news he, but I should have enough plumbing supplies to get Klaus back on the road with some modification. Anybody ever drilled a hole in silicon hose? I need to add an adapter and need a hole to put it in...not sure how to cut it. LMK what worked (and didn't).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


 :wave: 

Camshaft swap last night. :thumbup::beer: 

Can you say lumpy? :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :wave:
> 
> Camshaft swap last night. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Can you say lumpy? :screwy:


 No, but I can say BOOYAH!!!!!! Which translated means le cam tres lumpy. or would the lumps make it feminine


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :wave:
> 
> Camshaft swap last night. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Can you say lumpy? :screwy:


 Marc, I'm still stuck in your town. :banghead: 

Everybody keeps speaking French to me. What the hell does "va te faire foutre" mean anyways?!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> What the hell does "va te faire foutre" mean anyways?!


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Marc, I'm still stuck in your town. :banghead:
> 
> Everybody keeps speaking French to me. What the hell does "va te faire foutre" mean anyways?!


 
I thought the stuffing didn't happen until later in the year, like around Thanksgiving...

And Punchbuggy; 



> I even got a candid of you;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Tmechanic, what do you do to pass the time when you travel? I know what my son does....besides getting his passport pick pocketed...


 Depends on how long I'm there, but I read a lot and watch cartoons, if I have a free weekend I try to get out and see some sites.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Certainly your lives are more exciting, so chit chat eh?


 Yep. Went to lunch in Rick's Navion this afternoon. 1/2 mile from the runway coming back home, blew out the big rubber diaphragm that controls prop pitch. I turned to my passenger (guess who) and said "Dammit Chris!" 

Lost somewhere between 1/2 and 1 quart of oil in the ordeal - ALL over the windshield, slinging off the prop onto the wings etc. Amazing how that little bit of oil can look like you dumped a 55 gallon container on the airplane. At least it wasn't as big a mess to clean up as when dad had it happen a couple years ago - he lost several quarts.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Daun, I was going to make some wink, wink comment about 'keep'n it greazzy', but I'm too mature to do so, so a shan’t. 

(Damn, I thought I sent that via IM...) Oh well...

China's Synco Diving, the US's Team Gymnasts;
all great eye candy in terms of Golden Bling-
but where is the coverage of the Archery, Biathlon, Frisbee-Golf competitors?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I even got a candid of you;


 Yeah, that was me yesterday (went to visit the fuselage/ do some engine storage tasks) I always rub her on the side, she likes that a lot. The slings in that image even look about right, but mine still has the prop on the front. And the oil is staying IN mine. (Dammit Chris!) 

in other news, I'm not the only one at the family gatherings now, my nephew just got his private license. He'll pass me by quickly, he wants to make it a career. Work on my plane (centre section) got delayed yet again yesterday. Very frustrating, but not much I can do about it due to the regulatory process and vacation related delays. 

So what does one do when not working in old broken stuff? Work on other old broken stuff for course. I got most of my new intake fabbed up for Klausie. There were metal sparks coming from both garages at the same time last night, the boy was fabbing something too. (Oh, and FWIW, an Exacto knife cuts reinforced silicon hoses really well) I have to do some mucking around to get it all attached (removal to access the parts going in...it is some sort of German Tetris in that engine bay) Then of course the test driving. Which may be extensive, but not in the traditional sense of the word.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Yep. Went to lunch in Rick's Navion this afternoon. 1/2 mile from the runway coming back home, blew out the big rubber diaphragm that controls prop pitch. I turned to my passenger (guess who) and said "Dammit Chris!"
> 
> Lost somewhere between 1/2 and 1 quart of oil in the ordeal - ALL over the windshield, slinging off the prop onto the wings etc. Amazing how that little bit of oil can look like you dumped a 55 gallon container on the airplane. At least it wasn't as big a mess to clean up as when dad had it happen a couple years ago - he lost several quarts.


 Well that right there alone should drop the price on the plane by 5-7k right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> Well that right there alone should drop the price on the plane by 5-7k right?


 Back away from the Koolaid.... 

in other news, my husband has added yet another meal to the day. he had already added linner, dunch, dinnfast, lupper and brinner to the usual meals, but there needs to be more. So he just had buncher. You can never eat too often.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

No Scirocco content, but I did get the suspension installed on the Sportwagen. 










At last! It looks proper good now. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Everybody keeps speaking French to me. What the hell does "va te faire foutre" mean anyways?!


 You don't want to know 

But here's something I hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Joe!,

Yer snowflakes are all swole'd up and everything!

PS- Mr Mech; Fine ownership, top of Pg wise that is. Your picture makes me sigh, in a misbegotten, forlorn, sitting on a broken keel at the bottom of Niagra Falls and thinking, thinking, thinking kind of way. < sigh >

Cathy, have you seen 'Porco Rosso' after all? Or any of the Miyazaki canon? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styles_and_themes_of_Hayao_Miyazaki#Flight 


> *Flight*
> 
> 
> Nausicaä flying her Mehve over the Valley of the Wind
> ...


 btw, today's secret word is 'Myrna Loy'.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Joe!,
> 
> Yer snowflakes are all swole'd up and everything!
> 
> ...


 Myrna Loy is not a secret word...then again, I am old...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> No Scirocco content


 hey Joe, what the hell? Has anything flown out of your wife yet?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Joe!,
> 
> Yer snowflakes are all swole'd up and everything!


 Yeah, I might need to see the doc. I went to bed and they looked like this: 










And I woke up and they looked like this! 










:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> hey Joe, what the hell? Has anything flown out of your wife yet?


 Nope. 3.42 weeks and counting. Soooo, basically any day now. opcorn:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> hey Joe, what the hell? Has anything flown out of your wife yet?


 Still stuck in town? 

Getting my newest bike out tonight. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Still stuck in town?


 Just escaped and waiting for the ferry out of the airport in Toronto now. 

Then, back in Montreal on probably Monday or Tuesday, then Victoria on Thursday and Vancouver on Friday. :screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Four day weekend. :thumbup: Lots of insulation(Canadian insulation) to put in the walls. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Four day weekend. :thumbup: Lots of insulation(Canadian insulation) to put in the walls. :thumbdown:


 Sure sure, blame Canada. Been there done that, not fun. 

And in other news, 7-8lbs reliably. This is very good. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Four day weekend. :thumbup: Lots of insulation(Canadian insulation) to put in the walls. :thumbdown:


 That's a lot of maple syrup.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Lots of insulation(Canadian insulation)


 Are you sure you want to do that? http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...defends-asbestos-exports-despite-cancer-risks


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Nope to both, Roxul.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And in other news, 7-8lbs reliably. This is very good. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Nope to both, Roxul.


 And only in the walls now. I can have R-50 Fiberglass blown into the attic for $50 less than it will cost me to buy R-23 for the attic, to which I would have had to blow in fiberglass, myself, afterward which would add more money.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And only in the walls now. I can have R-50 Fiberglass blown into the attic for $50 less than it will cost me to buy R-23 for the attic, to which I would have had to blow in fiberglass, myself, afterward which would add more money.


 Looks all fluffy and cozy! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

No, not so much. Not nearly as bad as fiberglass. This stuff is made from volcanic slag.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> hey Joe, what the hell? Has anything flown out of your wife yet?


 
Be sure and coach the kid that even w/ the degree of difficulty, it's important to stick the landing....


(Olympics comes but once a four years..)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, this evening I decided to"test" Klausie's new intake plumbing. It went like this at the local track. Trounced some guy in a white Mazdaspeed a bunch of times, Let off the throttle once at the end and he just beat me, then trounced a guy in a white Mazdaspeed a bunch more times. trounced a new 2.0T Golf, got killed by z06 'vette, then trounced the Mazda again. And on my last run the Et was 1.624 seconds for a 1/4 mile. So I quit for the night. That has to be faster than a Veyron.....:laugh: 

Moral of this story? The new plumbing seems to be working pretty well and hubby's car is slow.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that Klaus is back up and running....that is a nice looking system you installed Cathy......also really good to see you stomp that new fancy Mazda into the ground repeatedly with your "old" VW


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Moral of this story? The new plumbing seems to be working pretty well and hubby's car is slow.


 Horsepower Therapy is a good thing. Perhaps almost as good as Altitude Therapy. And the fact that you kept trouncing Denny.... well that's just priceless right there. :laugh:


----------



## Peter1213 (Jun 23, 2012)

hi im pedro xD i own a scirocco as well


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Peter1213 said:


> hi im pedro xD i own a scirocco as well


 :wave: Pedro! tell us about your ride.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Peter1213 said:


> hi im pedro xD i own a scirocco as well


 Welcome to the obsession.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Hey all, back from vacation and returned to the hell that is Oklahoma in August. :eggfry: 

Wish I'd thought to tender some advice on insulation before I left, but it completely slipped what passes for my mind. My favorite choice for the DIY insulator is recycled denim. http://www.bondedlogic.com/ 

If I was paying someone else, I prefer this material for sprayed-in insulation. Far less toxic than most foams - you can actually eat it without harm - and it doesn't support combustion. It'll burn when flame is applied to it, but it goes out when the flame is removed and doesn't fuel the fire. 
http://www.icynene.com/residential?...veId=11262543726&c=1644896906&provider=google


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, time to be bored with more pictures! My weekend was about the green car, except for Saturday morning which was about waxing the purple car, but no pictures of her. She stayed inside all weekend. So Friday night as I mentioned, was about thrashing my hubby's MazdaSlowThree. Here are some fom the track: 

Staging lanes late in the day: 



















Cooling turbos in the moonlight: 










Yesterday was about 900*C so I went to watch the guys race. There was really no class for me, and Denny was the second slowest car there. 










Close up for tberk (always thinking of ya sweetie pie  ): 










The boy was cobbling together his suspension frm borrowed parts that were "kinda close", only to be rewarded by a bad compression check. I'm guessing he swapped out a piston in the wee hours this morning. 










This is a dog of Wrong Season Racing. His name is Martin, for the race track. Can you believe he was a rescue dog? He is the sweetest animal on the face of the planet! 










There was a good dose of heavy horsepower there: 










Okay, today I was going to take the purple car to show and it was such nice weather out I decided to take something more, umm, weatherproof! (And Klaus needs paint anyway) 










And as I had predicted, the wind came up: 










And the fun came in off the lake: 










I entered the car in "race car", figuring that the "Modified 70s" class was well populated. No clue who won, and it seems that Hemis and mustangs will melt, since they all vanished when the sky opened. Wimps!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Scored a set of 15x7 Type A's today. Gonna clean them up and mount some nice summer meaty summer tires it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Scored a set of 15x7 Type A's today. Gonna clean them up and mount some nice summer meaty summer tires it.


 I approve of this post! (though mine are 14's). 

Whatcha doin' for centre caps? 

@the metal one from Montreal...that kitty cat is for sale....if'n you want one....


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I approve of this post! (though mine are 14's).
> 
> Whatcha doin' for centre caps?


 Probably do without center caps for a while. If I find a set of the logo caps I'll buy them so I have a set but I kinda prefer it without.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> @the metal one from Montreal...that kitty cat is for sale....if'n you want one....


 Thanks, but I have way too much stuff. Good memory though. :thumbup::beer: 

OTOH, went for a nice ride saturday to test the new lumpy camshaft. Rode along with a silver mk1 too. A tunnel and two Borlas were also part of the fun. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Thanks, but I have way too much stuff. Good memory though. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> OTOH, went for a nice ride saturday to test the new lumpy camshaft. Rode along with a silver mk1 too. A tunnel and two Borlas were also part of the fun. :thumbup:


 Mmmmm, tunnels....any videos with flames shooting from the exhaust?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> OTOH, went for a nice ride saturday to test the new lumpy camshaft. Rode along with a silver mk1 too. A tunnel and two Borlas were also part of the fun. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::beer: 
Sorry Cathy, No cam, and with Marc's new camshaft and headers, flames are just memories, but replaced by "HUMPFFFFF !!!" : The stroker is one not to be messed with


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Edit for my first ever page ownage on this thread: WOOT! 








Oh BTW, any plans for Vagkraft? 
I have just commited to going; I sold my lapping day of the 18th, to go to Brampton. 
(broken crank sensor pulley sensor & bracket from Shannonville on the track car ) 
I will attend Vagkraft; I am trying to find a double car trailer to bring in both track and street car, but my quest results are telling me I will be coming with only one...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fredybender said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> Sorry Cathy, (snip) The stroker is one not to be messed with


 Oh I have no doubt of this. I have seen pictures of the beautiful metal sculpture that splashes around in the oil. Art work that is! I bet your two cars sounded magnificent! 

As for Vagkraft....That weekend is a bit of a mess for me this year and I am not sure what I will be doing. I got no resistance to changing the date for Track Day North, and I will post that once it is resolved. So yeah, not sure if I am going or not yet!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Surgery was a success :thumbup: 

Got it done last Wednesday. Had to be at the hospital at 6:45 am and was wheeled into surgery at 9am. It was supposed to take about 1½-2 hours but took 2½ because my nerves were scarring over to protect themselves. So he had to pretty much scrape disk material off. Wow was I groggy coming out of that! I was finally coming out of the anesthetic enough by 2pm to be able to eat, couple hours later I got up and did a lap in the hallway. It was tough but felt good to not have intense pain shooting down my leg anymore. The surgeon came to chgeck on me around 9:30pm and we went over some stuff, he watched me walk and let me go home that night. 

Recovery will be slow but steady, I already walked 1.9 miles today and I'm getting stronger as every day goes by. I already miss work, so this will be a long 2-3 months! I'm hoping to find some small projects on my car to give me something to accomplish so I don't go insane. Thanks again for the support


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Great news, re: Hospital as bodyshop... Don't forget that Nutrition is key, as is hydration. Get your vitamins and stuff from as many various sources as you can...

And Cathy;

*Who Loves ya Baby?...*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Trying to get the planets to align.... would really like to have a partner in on it though: 










BTW, if Jeff doesn't buy it, I will probably have a 172 for sale.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


>


 :thumbup: very nice Navion 



vwdaun said:


> BTW, if Jeff doesn't buy it, I will probably have a 172 for sale.


 this would be  ... I like the Cessna


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> this would be  ... I like the Cessna


 Hence why Jeff just needs to buy it. I'd still get visitation. :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody recognize this Scirocco-related spot?


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

would that picture be taken in Montreal?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

That would be 'the Hole in da Wall' of fame and fortune..... right?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody recognize this Scirocco-related spot?


 Yes. The first time a Slegato came out of there and the second was at night (the smell of burning crack was in the air) to see a certain "Mary."


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> (the smell of burning crack was in the air)


 Marc on crack? 
Or was it his 83...? 


:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

A neighbor, or maybe all of them. Probably why Marc doesn't actually live there.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> A neighbor, or maybe all of them. Probably why Marc doesn't actually live there.


 but it looks like such a fine upstanding location.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Back in Toronto. Flying to Victoria tomorrow morning then Vancouver Friday afternoon (on a DHC-3!) 

For all you plane nerds... this was sitting at the Toronto Island Airport when I landed this afternoon. A couple hours later, it flew over my head low and slow (and loud and grumpily). :thumbup: 









Looks like it's on a tour of the continent: http://www.rimowa-in-the-air.com/northamerica/logbuch/


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Day two of "no internet at home" (due to outside cabling issues - ~30dB SNR on the line = unhappy modem.) 
Depression setting in. Posting from phone. 
Tech will be here Friday evening (because I can't do Thursday.) 

Miss... Internets....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cholland: Funny because i just mentioned to my Brother "I wouldn't mind having a DC-3" and his reply was "You want a DC-10".

Cuppie: Same brother; We're moving his base camp and he's also off line. Except for his phone. 
Seeing all his routers and stuff in a Milk Crate was.... sobering.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cholland: Funny because i just mentioned to my Brother "I wouldn't mind having a DC-3" and his reply was "You want a DC-10"...


 
Of course what I'd really like would be one of these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:F7F-3P_Tigercat.jpg
*Grumman F7F Tigercat 
*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Back in Toronto. Flying to Victoria tomorrow morning then Vancouver Friday afternoon (on a DHC-3!)
> 
> For all you plane nerds... this was sitting at the Toronto Island Airport when I landed this afternoon. A couple hours later, it flew over my head low and slow (and loud and grumpily). :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Great. She was in Maine a little over a month ago and I missed it. I've seen and been in one on static display, but would love to see one running, live.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, its confirmed I will be heading out to Brampton on the 18th for Vagkraft with both cars! 
I will be driving the street car, and I have someone that will trailer in the track Rocco.  
I am thinking about registering for the Solo and the burn out competition with the track car... I guess that could be fun. 

These guys are what I'm talking about!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> Trying to get the planets to align.... would really like to have a partner in on it though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So it loooooks like Jeff will buy the 172, so she'll stay in the family. The hurdle now is to find a co-owner for the Navion. That's proving a little difficult so far. **sigh**


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe you can help me out on this: Where do i get a really good fitting dashboard cover for a Scirocco Mk2, where should i buy it and where did you buy yours?
Any shop which will ship to Germany?

thx a lot for any help :thumbup:


greets
Lars

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> So it loooooks like Jeff will buy the 172, so she'll stay in the family. The hurdle now is to find a co-owner for the Navion. That's proving a little difficult so far. **sigh**


 Which Jeff?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

There is only 1 Jeff...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

"love the beast" is on netflix. easily in the top five best car movies. if you havent seen it you should.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Got a K-bar, woohoo! Thinking of repainting it gold.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Which Jeff?


 Jeff as in my sister's man Jeff. He got his license last year and is kinda wanting to own one.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Jeff as in my sister's man Jeff. He got his license last year and is kinda wanting to own one.


 Ahhhhhh. 



Michael Bee said:


> There is only 1 Jeff...


 See, and here I thought he was saying Jeff Taylor. I thought for a second that Jeff was buying a plane before getting his license...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cholland: Funny because i just mentioned to my Brother "I wouldn't mind having a DC-3" and his reply was "You want a DC-10".
> 
> Cuppie: Same brother; We're moving his base camp and he's also off line. Except for his phone.
> Seeing all his routers and stuff in a Milk Crate was.... sobering.


 Update: Brother relates, while awaiting the Broadband Install Tech he amused himself by watching a film on the widescreen via a Roku box hooked to a tethered cell phone.

We are indeed living in the Jetsons' Age.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Love my Roku. Watched the MSL landing on the big screen.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Roku is the shizz. We are all over the last 2 seasons of Mad Men. Netflix, Pandora, and HBOGO mostly.


.
.
.
.
.
SCIROCCO!!!!!!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

morning


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> morning


 Ha'row. it's 12:34....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

afternoon


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Good evening! 

Had a decent day of: 
Mass 
Brunch 
Mowing 
Pruning shrubbery (long, long overdue) 
Teardown & cleaning of my Media Center (its twice-yearly dust-removal chore.) 

Now in chillout mode, awaiting the arrival of Das Katie for dinner.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

got my spanish program in... realized i know more spanish than i gave myself credit for. and am enjoying the full benefits of netflix membership via many an episode of no reservations. which is actually making me want to cook up something. 











edit: in recognition of my failure at proper page ownage. i submit the above for your approval. no scirocco content but some should find it amusing 

also.... thinking about an engine swap. i hear 2jz's are fast...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Tired from a long day of selling shirts and whatnot at VAGfair. Saw scirocco*joe, DrFraser, and Trevor (upoo2) up there. Good seeing you folks again!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Was a good day. Never saw Joe but saw his car. Congrats on 2nd in you class Fraser!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

So, any interest for H2Oi?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> So, any interest for H2Oi?


 :banghead:, I asked that a couple of weeks ago and other than Chris, got nothing.... So we made other plans for this year, but will definitely go next year.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Woody owns a page but wont own up to it, for Shame Woody, for shame.

And as for the rest of youz'e lugs, where's yer pik'tars?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Crappy cell pics but the wife and I went to Rust Riot today. Great music, old iron, good times:























































Not VW related but few things are these days for me.....


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Michael Bee said:


>


 Love that fuel tank. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Woody owns a page but wont own up to it, for Shame Woody, for shame.
> 
> And as for the rest of youz'e lugs, where's yer pik'tars?


 
well since Woody is a surfer  ... here is a photo he would like  


from my visit to Costa Rica last month


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

**yawn**

Mornin'. 

*stumbles around looking for the coffee*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

upoo2 said:


> Was a good day. Never saw Joe but saw his car. Congrats on 2nd in you class Fraser!


Same here, saw your car, but not you. Wish I could've stuck around later and actually entered the show, but I had to run in and run out. 



Mtl-Marc said:


> So, any interest for H2Oi?


No can do for this guy. But I will follow pictures and stories...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Woody owns a page but wont own up to it, for Shame Woody, for shame.
> 
> And as for the rest of youz'e lugs, where's yer pik'tars?


yeah... sorry about that.   but it appears everyone else has much better pixors than i do. guess i need to get on the ball with that. i believe there are many pitures to be taken of both cars.... and the epic dinner i made yesterday (proof that i can actually feed myself)

p.s.- it was indeed accidental ownage. i really had no idea. my humble apologies


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

chit chat..... chit.

Thank you gentlemen....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Tech day in north Delaware. Like the old days? Pizza/beer(milk for others) the job: getting the Rocco and vanagon tuned up and swapping in cats and mufflers for emissions testing. 
Time line in a couple of Saturdays from now? What does the crew say?

El t


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Which weekend were you thinking, El T?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Which weekend were you thinking, El T?


 I was kinda putting that up for democratic vote since Brian is having the carbeque down in Cali, MD
But at least 2 weekends from this one


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Mornin'. *eyes coffee pot, then sticks a syringe needle into a '5-hour energy' bottle and shoots up.*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Mornin'. *eyes coffee pot, then sticks a syringe needle into a '5-hour energy' bottle and shoots up.*



Chocolate Cake from last night and Green Tea... Hmmm, too bad I broke the French Press (don't skimp on Coffee related Items.)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

just found out that my "new to me" steering wheel is in customs. not entirely sure whether to be excited or worried... i hope they dont charge me some exorbitant fee to get it. but i want it to be here soooooooo bad. 


in other news... at work, we've been replacing brake lines on gm products a lot... like, ridiculously so... used over 50ft of brake line in less than two weeks. line that we've had for months, gone. did it all expire this month or what? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And Now for Something Completly Different...*

I'm not really a fan of Elvis but he's today's Star of the Day on Turner Classic Movies... (Most of the other days in August had/will have actually worthy films to watch, like Cagney, Hepburn, and so on...).

Any who, who knew by staying away from Elvis I was missing out on Ann Margret; the Hotness.










I'd like to thank the girl's Mother and Father. 
Even so,I couldn't watch all of 'Viva Las Vegas' despite it having car racing in it...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Tech day in north Delaware. Like the old days? Pizza/beer(milk for others) the job: getting the Rocco and vanagon tuned up and swapping in cats and mufflers for emissions testing.
> Time line in a couple of Saturdays from now? What does the crew say?
> 
> El t


Much as I would love to, Tony, impending baby arrival doesn't allow me to commit. If you guys arrive at a day and he still hasn't arrived, there is a possibility I could assist.

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from South of the Border, Dillon, SC


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Good afternoon from Winterport Maine. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Good afternoon from Winterport Maine. :laugh:


Stop slacking in front of the computer and go build a house.:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Much as I would love to, Tony, impending baby arrival doesn't allow me to commit. If you guys arrive at a day and he still hasn't arrived, there is a possibility I could assist.
> 
> :thumbup:


I forbid you from helping...enough said:beer: But thanks:laugh:

I thought you and erin had received the stork already....I keep seing the stork in my dreams this week...totally chanelling you Joe!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> I forbid you from helping...enough said:beer: But thanks:laugh:
> 
> I thought you and erin had received the stork already....I keep seing the stork in my dreams this week...totally chanelling you Joe!


Thanks, T. No stork yet, but Erin believes he grew two inches in utero last night, based on his stretching. 

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Stop slacking in front of the computer and go build a house.:laugh:


Yeah, that was valuable time I could have been strapping the ceiling actually, but I need a break now and then. Headed off to rent a drywall lift here shortly, and drywall will be showing up about noonish. Things are moving along. No pics lately because all of the things I've been doing are not interesting to see in pics or just little things that needed to get done.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

It took us longer to strap the ceiling, so not as much drywall went up, but by the time we finished the third sheet, we have it down, so tomorrow we should move along pretty well.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, T. No stork yet, but Erin believes he grew two inches in utero last night, based on his stretching.
> 
> :thumbup:



Pft, These modern Kids, cant wait to begin Pilates....


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I promise I'll record video once I get this installed on the car. :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Made more progress today. The cathedral ceiling above the Kitchen/Living Room/Dining room is drywalled. Now an evening off to see Cracker, Big Head Todd and the Monsters, Blues Traveler and Bare Naked Ladies on the waterfront.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TODAY.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TODAY.


Me likey!,,


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TODAY.


Should someone say drop it?:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Should someone say drop it?:laugh:


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TODAY.


Thank you for choosing the original color. 

Looking guude....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Should someone say drop it?:laugh:


Slam it to da earf. (it had to be said...but seriously, keep it enjoyable to drive, eh? ) The MkII is looking mighty fine! 
Cholland, did you go to Vagkraft? I chose to do something else, since Klausie had to go see an old friend who is finally off her jack stands and happily blowing soot while whistling a happy tune


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Cholland, did you go to Vagkraft?


Nah, Vagkraft is stupid. I chose to stay and work support while dholland_ did the heavy lifting painting the car, while simultaneously attempting to help a friend do the front brakes on his ugly J-Body. Gave up after the first one because the caliper pins were completely seized. The repair was completed by Canadian Tire who had to cut the caliper off and replace it :banghead:




Neptuno said:


> Should someone say drop it?:laugh:


Can I put the other 400 pounds of body parts, glass, interior and engine parts in and see where it decides to sit then, or should I just slam it now?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey, Cholland_-

I spy, w/ my little eye; 5 bolt pattern...



> Can I put the other 400 pounds of body parts, glass, interior and engine parts in and see where it decides to sit then, or should I just slam it now?


Hydraulics!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> I spy, w/ my little eye; 5 bolt pattern...


Porsche 5x130!

Via these though, nothing special.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Porsche 5x130!


Your car is looking fantastic! I love that original brown. :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Nah, Vagkraft is stupid. I chose to stay and work support while dholland_ did the heavy lifting painting the car, while simultaneously attempting to help a friend do the front brakes on his ugly J-Body. Gave up after the first one because the caliper pins were completely seized. The repair was completed by Canadian Tire who had to cut the caliper off and replace it :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or you could have me sit on it...im feeling 400# today....its looking good chris:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> or you could have me sit on it...im feeling 400# today....its looking good chris:thumbup:



Me behind the wheel, you, him, and another 'volunteer' to help w/ the corner balancing- 

One Scirocco trip through early morning Commuter Traffic across the Bay Bridge, up into the East Bay Hills along Grizzly Peak, down through Newark (West Coast Stylez) and across the Dumbarton Bridge (Magna Carta!), Up Sand Hill Road to Skyline and across the ridge down to San Gregorio State Beach (or hidden Martins 'if we fell like skinny dipp'n), back onto Highway One and North to SF and the two (2!) twisty-est roads in SF (Lombard & Vermont Streets, Google is your friend), and over the Golden Gate Bridge, the Marin Headlands and a pit stop near Tomales Bay for fresh Oi-shters right outta da water, Sir Francis Drake Blvd to Bridge over the San Pablo Bay (Hello San Quentin!, hows it hang'n?), and down the same ridge as Grizzly Peak is on to Oaktown's Lake Merrit for a drive around one time, Grand Pris style. In a Spirited manner.

I'll get your Suspension settled in in no time...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

And if anybody needs a Motor Upgrade dialed in, I'm contemplating a run up Mounts Hamilton, Diablo, Twin Peaks, and Tamalpais in one day.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

You guys seen these?.......18" ATS cups in production!....not that you would ever put them on a scirocco


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Comparison


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

-camber said:


> You guys seen these?.......18" ATS cups in production!....not that you would ever put them on a scirocco



As long as the Rubber sticks out a little farther than the Rims, I'm game...


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

TBerk said:


> As long as the Rubber sticks out a little farther than the Rims, I'm game...


Well, these days there is NO shortage of 18" tire size options.....14" or 15" is a whole 'nother story


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd rock some 18" cups on my Tiggy-uan.  If it wasn't a lease


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

it has happened : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5798018-For-Sale-79-Scirocco-Rose 

in other news in I'm in Ohio and plan to see Daun tomorrow


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*omg*

I havent logged in here in a year! omg! Nice to see a lot of ya still here! Still cutting the twisties here in mid-missouri!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

California 16v said:


> it has happened : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5798018-For-Sale-79-Scirocco-Rose


Oh my, but that's tempting. Not sure I could ever talk the wife into it, tho - she's still pissed about the last dub I drove home...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

kerensky said:


> Oh my, but that's tempting. Not sure I could ever talk the wife into it, tho - she's still pissed about the last dub I drove home...


As the saying goes, better to beg forgiveness than ask permission.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Bloody damned infernal ground nesting Hymenopterans! Got right into the nest before I noticed some "fire" on my hand...got me GOOD on the shoulder too. (same arm)!Serves me right for gardening. I tried to run (which is pretty comical in itself) but to no avail. :thumbdown:
Yup, I will be useless for a few days now. They are bad this year.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> As the saying goes, better to beg forgiveness than ask permission.


Why d'ye think she's pissed about the last one?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> As the saying goes, better to beg forgiveness than ask permission.


Spoken like someone who has never been married.  For the record Mandy wouldn't say anything because her dad is like that and to her it's normal. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Spoken like someone who has never been married.  For the record Mandy wouldn't say anything because her dad is like that and to her it's normal. :thumbup:


Well, we just had this discussion with the other Adam of Wrong Season Racing (aka Wedgie) He broke up with someone because she didn't like all the time he spent wrenching on his sled. But that is a good part of who he is.....so she likely is the wrong girl I would say. But OTOH, not all girls are wired like me. I am pretty happy at the track. No, make that very happy. :laugh: I have a lot of trouble with women who don't understand that a guy's interests may be a bit different than hers.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Well, we just had this discussion with the other Adam of Wrong Season Racing (aka Wedgie) He broke up with someone because she didn't like all the time he spent wrenching on his sled. But that is a good part of who he is.....so she likely is the wrong girl I would say. But OTOH, not all girls are wired like me. I am pretty happy at the track. No, make that very happy. :laugh: I have a lot of trouble with women who don't understand that a guy's interests may be a bit different than hers.



its comforting just to know that there are ladies out there who think that way.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

alteschule said:


> I havent logged in here in a year! omg! Nice to see a lot of ya still here! Still cutting the twisties here in mid-missouri!


Welcome back!!!!

I thought you sold your S1. Glad to see you didn't.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> its comforting just to know that there are ladies out there who think that way.


Yeah, MY Adam is snuggling up to the "Hello Kirty" girls...they have a sled team too. so one problem would be solved. His love of tomcatting around may present yet another issue, so there is that. Okay, gotta go pat someone on the spinner,and I have a few 4X8 sheets of .025 2024 T3 awaiting my bank book. Yee hah, about damn time.
See? Some girls can tall dirty to ya.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

-camber said:


> Well, these days there is NO shortage of 18" tire size options.....14" or 15" is a whole 'nother story


Hey dude, try these guys; I got my tires from them:

http://www.getyourwheels.com/

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Altshule w/ the early MkI goodness (hey!) 

And a dirty talking schoolmarm w/ itchy bumps. 

I love this place...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

On a three day weekend with plenty to do today, but was interrupted by this:









This is the fourth and last one. We have been waiting quite a while for this!


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you. I wonder what went wrong...


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, MY Adam is snuggling up to the "Hello Kirty" girls...they have a sled team too. so one problem would be solved. His love of tomcatting around may present yet another issue, so there is that. Okay, gotta go pat someone on the spinner,and I have a few 4X8 sheets of .025 2024 T3 awaiting my bank book. Yee hah, about damn time.
> See? Some girls can tall dirty to ya.


2024 is fairly malleable? I tried flattening the end of a tube of 6061 last week for my canoe, and it just shattered. I was quite surprised.
I just picked up $30 worth of O1 tool steel drill rod to make a 0.6mod gear cutter to make an 8-tooth brass pinion gear for my son's $20 RC car. Talk about doing things the hard way. I should just buy him a new car.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow, those 18" Cups looks crazy! I like em, on the right car I'm sure they look amazing. 

So a while back I had to replace the power button on my iPhone, the proximity sensor is in the same ribbon cable and after I replaced it the sensor never worked again. Power button worked fine though thankfully. Well today I found a fix for the issue, it involved a very small piece of electrical tape with 2 tiny holes cut into it laid over the sensors. Finally the sensor worked! However in my disassembly I ripped the cable for the volume controls and headphone jack :banghead: Looks like the phone is coming apart yet again, I think this is the 9th time now :laugh: Good thing parts for this thing are so cheap.


----------



## Irock16v (Aug 1, 2012)

Herro Nick the gremlin I have a scirocco and i want to turn it into the death star is that a bad idea


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

BennyB said:


> I tried flattening the end of a tube of 6061 last week for my canoe, and it just shattered.


You sure about that? Sounds more like 7075 T6 to me...6061 is easy to work with.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

in other news... this just happened.









its much more comfortable than the cheesy stock wheel... except for being a bit too close to the stalks. but the remedy for that issue is on the way as of a few minutes ago. on top of that, it uses the sparco/momo bolt pattern so it will interchange with the hub on the rocco


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Awww! The Festiva got an upgrade! 

In other news.......
Batchelor party is tonight....... :laugh: 
Let's see what kind of shenanigans my little brother has in store for me (and us).....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Awww! The Festiva got an upgrade!
> 
> In other news.......
> Batchelor party is tonight....... :laugh:
> Let's see what kind of shenanigans my little brother has in store for me (and us).....



indeed, and congratulations :beer::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Finished the drywall on the Kitchen/Dining Room/Living Room today! 

















Tomorrow we move on to Mason's and the spare bedroom. It's cool that what we finished today was over a third of the house, but it's also just one big room whereas what we have left is three bedrooms, two bathrooms, a laundry room, a hall(box) and four closets.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thats quite a bit of drywall you got hung today! bravo


random quote from the another forum for today:
"British cars were often wired by Lucas Electrics, who also made refrigerators, this is why the Brits enjoy warm beer"

explains a few things...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TODAY.


Chris, the car looks great and the D90s look amazing! Love that color so much. If I would go back to a Mk2, I woundnt mind that color at all. 



mellbergVWfan said:


> Comparison


Damn! Anybody want to buy a set of 18x8.5 snowflakes? Those 18-inch Cups look fantastic!



cuppie said:


> In other news.......
> Batchelor party is tonight....... :laugh:
> Let's see what kind of shenanigans my little brother has in store for me (and us).....


Congrats, Chris! 

In other news, a new son is pretty much the best thing ever. 6 days in and we are having a blast. That said, I'm also taking two weeks off from work, so...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

He is just so damned tiny! Mason was never that small, well on the outside world anyway. Enjoy it Joe, they really do grow quick.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn Joe.... Crosby looks really alert for 6 days old. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

As stated on fb: Congrats Joe and Erin! Enjoy it as the time goes faster than you think. :heart:

P.S. John I see mud in your future.  House is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

veetarded said:


> As stated on fb: Congrats Joe and Erin! Enjoy it as the time goes faster than you think. :heart:
> 
> P.S. John I see mud in your future.  House is looking great! :thumbup:


As do I. Lots and lots of mud. Once that is done it will smooth sailing though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Drywalling I don't mind. The mudding and **especially** the sanding you can have. Blech.

Joe - that is awesome! So happy for you and Erin!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well done on the drywall John! I bet that feels good to have done, but those 
Title rooms will take some time too....of course you will be faster with all the experience from the living room!

And Joe, so glad that your little guy is being so much fun. My first one was colicky...he probably wanted a beer or something...but he turned out okay. 
I've been gardening a lot in the last week, and scored a 50% off sale on pavers, so that meant Klaus was not gonna cut it. I've actually put about five hours on the big truck in the last few days, and I have to say, putting your foot down on 7.3L of rattly, sooty, boosted goodness is very addictive. That thing is fun to drive, but I am glad I don't feed it daily. 

As for the aluminum, I was told that the 2024 T3 was less soft than the 6061 T6. (and the samples in the scratch and dent bin reflected that, and BYW, if you ever need aluminum, Spruce has a nice bin of slightly damaged stuff that could save you money) The 2024 is what ERCO used on their 'coupes, and that is what has to go back on. It needs some slight bends in the ends of the skins, and I was told those need to go across the grain or they may be more prone to cracking. I'm not doing the metal forming anyway, I am not an AME and this thing needs proper blessings from Transport Canada. 

In other news...purple gave me the "big old German FU" last time I turned her key....and her battery was at 2.2 V. I likely left something on, no concerns there...so the one trickle charger refused to charge it, and the other charged it for maybe 15 minutes and was already up to 12.5V on the lowest setting. How is that even possible? The charger has never failed me, but this time it was quite warm. I let the battery stand overnight, and will check it again before attempting a start...I suspect something is foul there, and I do not need acid all over everything. Opinions?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> He is just so damned tiny! Mason was never that small, well on the outside world anyway. Enjoy it Joe, they really do grow quick.


Compared to my niece and nephews, he is huge! But I don't think Erin could have held onto anything larger. Curiously, what was Mason's birth weight?



Michael Bee said:


> Damn Joe.... Crosby looks really alert for 6 days old. I'm so happy for you.


Dude, it's crazy how alert and observant he is. Very contemplative. Seems to share the intellectual curiosity his parents have. 

Thanks Will, Daun, Cathy and everyone else! He will turn one week old already today.


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> Welcome back!!!!
> 
> I thought you sold your S1. Glad to see you didn't.


 

After the move to the country,lost tons on the market...couldnt find a job....but wife said NO SALE!
So....made some signs,opened my shop to the public...and life is good!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Compared to my niece and nephews, he is huge! But I don't think Erin could have held onto anything larger. Curiously, what was Mason's birth weight?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's crazy how alert and observant he is. Very contemplative. .


Adam was 9 1 1/2, and pretty long. Not that it had any impact on his adult stature....and he was the same, always looking around...until he could crawl over to play with electrical cords. And pick up tools to take stuff apart. 
They are pretty amazing creatures though. Little people!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Compared to my niece and nephews, he is huge! But I don't think Erin could have held onto anything larger. Curiously, what was Mason's birth weight?



11lbs 14oz and I forget his length, but it was long. He has pretty much been at the 95% and higher on all measurements since birth, except weight. At one year old they used the two year old chart to predict his adult height at 6'4". I don't know where he gets it, that's for sure.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mason's bedroom drywalled, except for the closet. Ceiling just about done in another. Not as far as I would like to have gone today, but everything seems to take a lot longer when building a house.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Mason's bedroom drywalled, except for the closet. Ceiling just about done in another. Not as far as I would like to have gone today, but everything seems to take a lot longer when building a house.


I hope you made that room extra tall then! 

In other news, and sorry for being on topic...anyone looking for an 89 16V? There is one for sale locally, a silver one. not mine. 
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-must-go-need-garage-space-W0QQAdIdZ407878246

Sounds like we may actually be getting rain today. might be too late for a lot of the trees though, and it had better be long and steady to do any good. It is super dry here this year.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, the car looks great and the D90s look amazing!


Thanks for selling your car so I could have them! 

In other news, car is (mostly) wetsanded and waiting for polish. Floors have been painted and most of the sound deadening is down, and will probably be finished tonight. Then more sanding prepping the body kit for paint :banghead:

Too bad Mr. Lee isn't around much these. The (beautiful) headliner I got off him over 3 years ago is actually going to go in the car soon.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

Good evening.....its awfully quiet in here today


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

...and then i saw this...
http://vimeo.com/47875656


enjoy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

86rocco8v said:


> Good evening.....its awfully quiet in here today


As is typical, I had a short window of Internet connectivity. And I was with my mom trying to sort out her eye drops/ treatment. Doctors really need to brush up on their people skills around here. I'm not usually critical, but after spouting a whole pile of Latinized terms (which thankfully I understood), she barely said anything to my poor mom about her eye. More like take this, come back to the OR in two weeks (with no indication that it was for a checkup, not surgery... Luckily I got that clarified). And they got snappy when I asked if they were going to extend her prescription for her glaucoma drops, which she needs or she will lose vision. It was one of those days. The day before my brother had driven to an eye specialist two hours distant to find out that the doctor had decided not to come in. And the day before that, a 75 year old friend of mine was told his blood pressure was tough to control "because he was at the end of his life". Like, yeah, THAT will make him feel better??
But a nice drive in Klaus to help pound rivets into aluminum made it a bit better, it was a gorgeous night. It has been exactly a year since I test flew this plane, about time I got to do it again...but there is a long way to go yet.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> 11lbs 14oz and I forget his length, but it was long. He has pretty much been at the 95% and higher on all measurements since birth, except weight. At one year old they used the two year old chart to predict his adult height at 6'4". I don't know where he gets it, that's for sure.


Well, hell, no wonder 8.5 lbs seems small. You and Mandy had a nearly 12 pound turkey there! Wowzers!

I would like to drive the Scirocco again this week. I love having all of this paternity leave time but I am getting way too used to not working.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> As is typical, I had a short window of Internet connectivity. And I was with my mom trying to sort out her eye drops/ treatment. Doctors really need to brush up on their people skills around here. I'm not usually critical, but after spouting a whole pile of Latinized terms (which thankfully I understood), she barely said anything to my poor mom about her eye. More like take this, come back to the OR in two weeks (with no indication that it was for a checkup, not surgery... Luckily I got that clarified). And they got snappy when I asked if they were going to extend her prescription for her glaucoma drops, which she needs or she will lose vision. It was one of those days. The day before my brother had driven to an eye specialist two hours distant to find out that the doctor had decided not to come in. And the day before that, a 75 year old friend of mine was told his blood pressure was tough to control "because he was at the end of his life". Like, yeah, THAT will make him feel better??


What do you want for free, healthcare and people skills? 

They really should try to explain things in a way that normal people can understand.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Now, Some of you may not even be interested in clicking on a link entitled * Old vs New Scirocco Shootout! Head 2 Head 
*



But, I encourage you to do so. One word; Cammisa.


That should set off some Pavlovian response deep in the old timers...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've been working on a Ford product today.

The car is a 99 Mercury Sable with only 60k on it. Oil changes by dealer every 3k. 

Flashing check engine light at 70mph. Code is misfire in cyl 5. (that's the center one in the front bank)

Checked for spark. Good. Replaced the spark plug. No change. Compression test - all good except for 5, which had none.

Mechanic offered scrap value for the car. I decided to pull the valve cover, just to check it out.

Found that the exhaust valve spring was broken.










Did the rope trick. Filled the cylinder with rope with the piston at the bottom. Rotated the engine to compress the rope, and that holds the valve up. The broken spring came right out. The valve itself seems okay. The pushrod is not bent. The rocker arm seems okay. Throwing a $3 spring in it.

Most people would have just scrapped this car.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

See, the Ti in TiMob is TITANIUM. 



> strong, lustrous, corrosion-resistant...


You know, stuff like that. (and mit Piktures!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

checking in from the San Mateo Public Library- 

(It's weird here, fancy building inside, populated by children, grown folks, and two guys arguing about what one of them is watching online and it's questionable content in a public place....)

Oh, wait- this aint foursquare/Facebook?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> What do you want for free, healthcare and people skills?
> 
> They really should try to explain things in a way that normal people can understand.


Well, I want it all. That should explain it. And once I get it all, it will break in an unpredictable and annoying fashion. 

actually, what I REALLY want is another beer. I've been prepping an area for sidewalks...way too much fun. At least the skunk ate the yellow jacket nest pretty effectively once I opened it up. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> I've been working on a Ford product today.
> 
> The car is a 99 Mercury Sable with only 60k on it. Oil changes by dealer every 3k.
> 
> ...


That thing is pretty clean inside.
Joe, Mandy corrected me-10lbs 14oz. Still big though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Now, Some of you may not even be interested in clicking on a link entitled * Old vs New Scirocco Shootout! Head 2 Head
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Muhahahaha. The cat is out of the bag. You also might want to pick up the (I think) November issue of Automobile when it hits the newsstands.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Muhahahaha. The cat is out of the bag. You also might want to pick up the (I think) November issue of Automobile when it hits the newsstands.


Well, I saw two minutes of it before my Internet went south. I doubt this will send before it cashes in for the day. See ya later then. if you need to talk to me Daun, use the phone....


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> I've been working on a Ford product today.
> 
> The car is a 99 Mercury Sable with only 60k on it. Oil changes by dealer every 3k.
> 
> ...


Nice find there, cheap fix too :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What are you folks all up to? I'm still slugging it out putting in a sidewalk...the boy left his truck today so I'll be headed to the quarry for screenings soon. Oh fun wow. :thumbdown: At least most of the digging is done. 
I was supposed to work on the plane last night, but that got pushed to this evening. Just repairing some small items at this point...of course I am not allowed to do much of it. (If it was "owner maintained" I could, but then it could never enter the US. Ever). 
Okay, gotta go see if I can scratch up a tarp. Oh yay, a heat advisory!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Came home to power lines hooked to the house and strung between the #2,3 and 4 poles. Apparently they will be back today to finish up. It will be nice not to have to run the generator for power and I can work much later too. :thumbup:


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

today is a continuation of roofing for me. not really impressed to be doing this but whatever, it has to be done











my old 83 Wolfsburg......lost its battle with cancer but saved 4 other VW in the process.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

86rocco8v said:


> today is a continuation of roofing for me. not really impressed to be doing this but whatever, it has to be done.


I get that. I did mine in July and it sucked, especially because of the heat. Just glad it will be a long time, if ever, that I have to touch it again.
The scene outside just a little bit ago:








All hooked up! And for those that don't know, this is a job that is supposed to take 6 weeks or so. We have been waiting since mid October '11! So I flipped the breakers on and of course, nothing. :thumbdown: Going to have the electrician stop by and check it out. With only three breakers right now, it's pretty simple that I haven't screwed something up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I get that. I did mine in July and it sucked, especially because of the heat. Just glad it will be a long time, if ever, that I have to touch it again.
> The scene outside just a little bit ago:
> 
> 
> ...



Did I mention that I looked at an airworthy airplane over a year ago? 
Yeah, after the 2.3 Big Old Canadian Tonne sweatathon, I get to go work on that. Deadlines are also for the weak. :

BUT having a big truck ROCKS! she barely even notices all that stone. :thumbup: And the new sidewalk looks great!

And John? awesome that you will have real hydro (electricity in American English) once they work out that snag. Will? You can have roofing today, I feel sketchy enough on the ground in this heat. Okay, back to it! Humidex of 40*C...so much for the Great White North eh?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

And one of the breakers for the generator portion of the panel was in the wrong position. I finally have power.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And one of the breakers for the generator portion of the panel was in the wrong position. I finally have power.


:thumbup: Awesome


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Since I know all of you care so much  I replaced this today in my phone, it's the headphone jack and volume controls. Not too bad to get done, been in my phone so many times though so I know it pretty well. I'm still having issues with the stock camera app (the shutter is stuck closed) and the front camera won't work ever since that happened. I'm waiting till iOS6 comes out, maybe the update will fix it. If that doesn't work I'll replace the front camera since it's only $10.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

We care a lot!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

One done! 2 and a half to go. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> We care a lot!


 I see your Faith No More reference! :sly:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> What are you folks all up to?


 Up North near a Forest Fire (48% contained as of 1Seo2012...) I'm harvesting parts from a Chevy truck destined for the scrap pile; Throttle Body injection is weird looking after being immersed in Bosch for so long... The Air up here looks like LA used to in the 70's; you can 'see it' just looking across the street of down the block.


8716vrocco said:


> Since I know all of you care so much  I replaced this today in my phone, it's the headphone jack and volume controls. Not too bad to get done, been in my phone so many times though so I know it pretty well. I'm still having issues with the stock camera app (the shutter is stuck closed) and the front camera won't work ever since that happened. I'm waiting till iOS6 comes out, maybe the update will fix it. If that doesn't work I'll replace the front camera since it's only $10.


 Dude, It seems like Last Century when I was wiping out the Soldering Iron and clanging discrete components on the mother boards of things like an Apple II. (I used to be able to read a schematic and everything...). These days, any time you can fix something vs tossing it in favour of a 'new one' ,you get kudos from me. Besides, it's the Scirocco way: "Fix It or Upgrade It!" TBerk I currently have a PocketPC, in my pocket...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

First whole day with power and I am exhausted. That's because I was working on the house at 6:30 this morning and worked until about 7. Much easier to work earlier and later without the generator disturbing neighbors.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Spent the better part of the day helping patch up my little airplane. If we just keep at it, eventually it will be done. It is very slow work, lots of little fabrication jobs to be done.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Spent the better part of the day helping patch up my little airplane. If we just keep at it, eventually it will be done. It is very slow work, lots of little fabrication jobs to be done.


 Progress! I feel the same way about Crosby. Slow work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Progress! I feel the same way about Crosby. Slow work.


 I agree with and with Cathy. Drywalled all but one room in the master bedroom today and prepped the master bath ceiling for drywall.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Busy weekend for me so far: 
Yesterday, went to a client's house to do data backup from her old PC, set up her new PC / transfer data to it, and do some minor connection work on her home theater. 
Brought old PC home. Still need to run a software inventory on it and email that to her; then, wipe & reload it. 

Got home at about 7pm, tore down my Media Center box, and started a reinstall on that. 
Thought the network card died..  Diagnosed that this morning - bad port on one of my switches.  
Then the video card died...  Off to Micro Center for a new one. 
That box went back in the cabinet about 9pm today. Still need to tweak a bunch of stuff. 

Tomorrow: 
Work on client's old PC, so I can get that back to her Tuesday or Wednesday. 
Finish tweaks on Media Center. 
Inventory client's old machine, email that, start rebuild (hopefully get that done.) 
Replace light switches in two ceiling fans in the house. 

Nope. Nothing to do this weekend. No, not at all......


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have not been in here in a while, been having a great time finally getting to drive my car more!! Hope to get a chance to build a new motor and install the Callaway Turbo this winter. Hope everyone is doing well.  

Blue Ridge Parkway, near Mt. Pisgah.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So.... 
Wierd network issues at home conspired to make the customer's PC be behind schedule. 
And, a good (female) friend of mine decided that _today_ was a good time to 'suggest' that I should get a small wedding present for Das Katie. Only 5 days to the event..... Thanks, Adri! 
So, after I fixed _other_ issues at home (phone decided it wasn't going to connect to Exchange here; therefore, no emails with "gift suggestions" on phone), off to mall... a lot of time on phone with Adri going over gift ideas (I suck at these things, dammit!)... two hours of day gone. :| 

Oh: 
Because I said that I'd print the wedding ceremony programs, and the reception table notes, for Katie's mother... 
I still need to do final layouts and proofreading for those. Do a test run. Show that to her. Print off, oh, about a hundred of each. 
This was also on my list of things to do this weekend. 
The wedding is this Saturday. When did she start her work on them? Friday, August 31..... :screwy: 

I just want it to be over with already (as does Das Katie, too.) :banghead: 

And, I just want the time to fix some isht on my cars!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

My Fox thinks it is a Scirocco. 

I spent a good chunk of my Labor Day out in 100+ degree heat, changing a rear wheel bearing. And how does she repay me? Blew a frickin' radiator hose on the way to work.  I guess I know what I'm doing for lunch today...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

morning


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> morning


 Morning! Hot, humid and rainy today. I'm waiting till Friday to drive the Scirocco to work when it will be in the upper 70s and clear. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Toilet bowl request*

I share Joe's weather pattern.....man it was sticky the last couple of days and today is more of the same!! 

in other news dont laugh to much, but I need a TOILET BOWL Down pipe....pretty pleaseeeeee? 

_Im going to ask, because this is a part that most just throw away rather than offering up...I need a toilet bowl down pipe for thr 82............ 

I know why?......well one of the 3 bolt eyelids on the flange went south..... 

Please IM me...I'll pay the shipment, *but if you are near 19803 / Wilmington DE, I will drive up to pick up*_. 

Thanks, 
El t


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Anyone else having trouble getting onto the forums? I can only get on using the network on my phone. Never had a problem before, it's been this way for a few days now. Using IE or Safari it just says cannot find server.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

8716vrocco said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting onto the forums? I can only get on using the network on my phone. Never had a problem before, it's been this way for a few days now. Using IE or Safari it just says cannot find server.


 
Funny you should mention; I thought I'd posted last night about the nice pic of the MkI in the clouds, commiserating w/ Cuppie, and a shout out to Cathy/Daun and having watched 12 O'Clock High over the weekend and the tie into the North Pass Fire (we had lots of 'Bucket Brigade' Overfilghts...)

Huh.

North Pass Fire is taking place near the Middle Fork of the Eel River, Mendocino CA there abouts, but East, away from the Coast. Initial cause seems to be Lightning. 
https://www.google.com/search?&q=north+pass+fire&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today we fired Raulito's Scirocco for the first time on Megasquirt! 

It doesn't run well, and it needs a bit of work, but it does run for like 10 seconds!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Today we fired Raulito's Scirocco for the first time on Megasquirt!
> 
> It doesn't run well, and it needs a bit of work, but it does run for like 10 seconds!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> Today we fired Raulito's Scirocco for the first time on Megasquirt!
> 
> It doesn't run well, and it needs a bit of work, but it does run for like 10 seconds!


 Sweet! Great job!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> Today we fired Raulito's Scirocco for the first time on Megasquirt!
> 
> It doesn't run well, and it needs a bit of work, but it does run for like 10 seconds!


 
Oh the memories!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm waiting till Friday to drive the Scirocco to work when it will be in the upper 70s and clear. :thumbup:


 Same here. Finally cooled down today. Will be driving the roc a bit more now. Highs in the 70s - perfect driving temps!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Ah, the suckage.  After blowing two old radiator hoses in as many days, I start the drive to work this morning and notice a pretty bad miss. Then, about 15 miles into my 50 mile commute, she starts overheating and the oil pressure light flashes. In 15 miles she's emptied the expansion tank.  Check the oil, and sure enough, there's creamy yellowish gunk on the dipstick. :banghead: 

Limped it to the best VW mechanic in town and dropped it off - hopefully it's just a head gasket and nothing is cracked...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Maybe it's time to bring back up the list of "Stuff to Keep inthe back of a Scirocco...".

- Upper/Lower Radiator Hose(s).

nah, this should be it's own Thread- It's Sept already, leading into Autumn any day now.

TBerk
currently parked outside a Library, on the wifi, 
investigating Tractor Crank Removal online 
and goof'n on the Vex...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I share Joe's weather pattern.....man it was sticky the last couple of days and today is more of the same!!
> 
> in other news dont laugh to much, but I need a TOILET BOWL Down pipe....pretty pleaseeeeee?
> 
> ...


 help?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Toilet bowls are good for crapping or vomiting. 

it's true. look it up. 

LOOK IT UP I SAID!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Finally! I saw in the Help forum that U Verse was having DNS issues not allowing me to get onto the tex. I flushed my DNS but it didn't help, just had to wait for them to fix it which apparently they finally did. Mobile just doesn't cut it, I need a pc to enjoy the internet. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. It's nasty out here, probably going to be raining all day. On another note I have my 6 week follow up to my surgery next Thursday. Hopefully only a couple weeks of PT after that and I'll be back to work, I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Got to work and turns out the are cutting hours. So I left after being punched in for 5 minutes. Another three day weekend! Maybe the drywall will get mostly done this weekend. Well, if I get off the computer.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Sail into our new Port*

Miami to Havre de Grace...... 
Any scirocco's for sale in the area?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

northsurveyor said:


> Miami to Havre de Grace......
> Any scirocco's for sale in the area?


 That's my hometown. I have a 78 in pretty rough shape…


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Cool*

Where are you camping nowadays Chris? 
Hit me up with details... 
Any garages in town you can hook me up to work in?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

How do I receive messages here?,it's been awhile


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That's my hometown. I have a 78 in pretty rough shape…


 You're in Miami now?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

We go the opposite ways of the snowbirds  
Hopefully Chris is in Miami... 
1word... 
Bikini's


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> You're in Miami now?


 No way. I used to live in Havre de Grace, I drive past there every day.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just ordered new wheels and tires from the Tire Rack! I got these: 

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lModel=T6&wheelFinish=Machined+w/Black+Accent 

with Kumho Ecstas. Mounted and balanced, shipped to my door, they came in under $700. I plan to run them with 8mm H&R wheel spacers. 

btw, my car is an Alpine White 16V. What do y'all think?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a pretty nice looking wheel actually. Good score! 


Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Everybody! 

I took a week long "staycation" last week, will be a bummer to go back to work tomorrow, but it was time well spent. One of the items on my list of things to do was clean the garage. It took me and Laura two days but we got it done. Here is the finished result: 









I won't embarrass myself by posting a before picture, but let's just say you could NOT walk from one end to the other. Also organized all of my tools. It is amazing how much nicer it is to work in a garage that is clean and organized. Once all of the Corrado crap is out of there, you might actually be able to park a car in there!  

Brendan


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Nice....... 
I could work in that setup


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Speaking of garages, we did some work on ours today too:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi again. Zfound out Wednesday morning that I needed to be in Dayton Wednesday night if I wanted to go with Daun to an antique fly in that we'd been talking about for like about a year...so I hopped in the purple car and here I am after camping in Wisconsin for the weekend! headed back home from Dayton tomorrow. it was a rough weekend, all that airplane noise...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Bought this the other day:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

You pretty much stole that car.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris,

Does the MB chew oil or gas for fuel?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Chris,
> 
> Does the MB chew oil or gas for fuel?


Gas. 2.3 liter.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Someone should snap these up. Click the blue arrow in the quote to go to the FS post.



rabbit83 said:


> Prices are shipped. I live in Denver so if you pick them up I'll knock off $5 bucks or so.
> 
> ...
> 
> NOS Scirocco side stripe kit. All there in the original box with instructions! $75


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Bought this the other day:


Fcuk you, that car looks CLEAN, CC! Nice steal...


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Super saaweeeet Chris!! Is it a grey market car or converted to e-spec?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I share Joe's weather pattern.....man it was sticky the last couple of days and today is more of the same!!
> 
> in other news dont laugh to much, but I need a TOILET BOWL Down pipe....pretty pleaseeeeee?
> 
> ...


lets play again:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Bought this the other day:


THAT is very nice! But I like my purple car more, we had a really nice time this weekend...top down, cruising along with the tunes a'goin Yup, give me a Scirocco any day over anything else. These cars just make me really happy. Until they infuriate me......


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> THAT is very nice! But I like my purple car more, we had a really nice time this weekend...top down, cruising along with the tunes a'goin Yup, give me a Scirocco any day over anything else. These cars just make me really happy. Until they infuriate me......


im infuriated:banghead:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Bought this the other day:


Lower It


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Lower It



And some tasteful rims, not those outer space OEM things...

A nice modern Touring tire, high on Sidewall and low on Rolling Resistance. We gots plans fer _yer_ car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Fcuk you, that car looks CLEAN, CC! Nice steal...





-camber said:


> Super saaweeeet Chris!! Is it a grey market car or converted to e-spec?





punchbug said:


> THAT is very nice! But I like my purple car more, we had a really nice time this weekend...top down, cruising along with the tunes a'goin Yup, give me a Scirocco any day over anything else. These cars just make me really happy. Until they infuriate me......


Thanks all! It's a grey market car, bought used in Fulda, Germany in 1987 and imported to the US shortly thereafter. 



Michael Bee said:


> Lower It


All in due time....



TBerk said:


> And some tasteful rims, not those outer space OEM things...
> 
> A nice modern Touring tire, high on Sidewall and low on Rolling Resistance. We gots plans fer _yer_ car.


I'm looking around as we speak...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

I know of a set of staggered AMG monoblocks polished lips 18x8 18x9


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: very nice find Chris :heart: that Benz


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> I know of a set of staggered AMG monoblocks polished lips 18x8 18x9


No fcuking way. Gotta keep it to 16s or less. I would even say steelies with paint-matched hub caps...

_OLD SKOOL._

:laugh:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> No fcuking way. Gotta keep it to 16s or less. I would even say steelies with paint-matched hub caps...
> 
> _OLD SKOOL._
> 
> :laugh:


:thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: very nice find Chris :heart: that Benz


Yeah, that thing is MINT!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yesterday was fun...got to drive my "daily" for the first time in two or three months. I till love that car, even though she is kinda slow. Then we got into another old gal (CGYJL, a tough old rental Cessnal) and headed off to the beach to watch the Snowbirds. It was a good day, even if the Sciroccos stayed home. Today I get to take my Mom to the eye specialist and then drive one of the Sciroccos along the lakeshore to work on a plane. Note I did not say MY plane, I am working on a Fike, while the Fike owner works on mine. He's more skilled than I am, and I am happy helping his project move forward. In the end we will have two planes to fly! This one isn't exactly the right model - the one I am working on has a metal tube frame, but the wing is wood frame and rediculously broad.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

That Benz is amazing.

On a Scirocco related note... why would my 1.6 keep tearing through starters? It killed the last one, and now the other one I put on it just died. I suppose it could be coincidence, since the 'new' one was not really new, but could there be a more in depth reason that it keeps chewing them up?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Jacob Matthew said:


> That Benz is amazing.
> 
> On a Scirocco related note... why would my 1.6 keep tearing through starters? It killed the last one, and now the other one I put on it just died. I suppose it could be coincidence, since the 'new' one was not really new, but could there be a more in depth reason that it keeps chewing them up?



Are you replacing, have you replaced the Starter Bushing deep inside the Transaxle? It's some of that self lubricating bronze alloy stuff, (like the pushrod bushing iirc).


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Got my wheels ready. Now I just need my car back. :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: Good Friday

I like those wheels!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Got my wheels ready. Now I just need my car back. :facepalm: :banghead:



Borbet A's. add a MKI and enjoy!:thumbup: (or that is how it worked out for me...:laugh

and starters? yep, BTDT. Silver car had a "recently rebuilt" one (complete with itemized bill for repairs) when I got her, she never started without drama. Cleaned wires, replaced that bushing, got the starter rebuilt again, same same. got a new starter from GAP? Starts on literally a quarter turn of the engine. Best starting of my three by a long ways. So maybe just try a new starter after verifying everything else is up to snuff. My bug was much the same, replaced with new at one or two years old, and that starter was not any good either. Eleven or twelve years later, after unenthusiastic starting for its entire life, my bug FINALLY starts well. Starter number three was the winner. The first two were marginal at best. Sometimes the starters are just not that great.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Had my 6 weeks checkup yesterday for my back. I finally start PT on Tuesday, won't know when I'll be going back to work until I'm a few weeks in I bet. The doc made it seem like I have another 6 weeks to go before I'll be ready since my herniation was so bad. I really hope not though, I'm so bored and my savings account isn't going to be happy with that. Better to be safe with it though so I don't hurt myself again.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Drove raulito's turbo Scirocco today on it's first drive on Megasquirt. My to-do list is getting much shorter.

-fix speedometer - replace cable, and possibly odometer as well
-attach the RPM gauge to the coil fire wires
-replace the light bulbs in the center console gauges, and clean up that wiring
-put center console back in
-clean up wiring going Megasquirt's relay board, and mount it in the glovebox

And the most difficult part
-tune it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> Drove raulito's turbo Scirocco today on it's first drive on Megasquirt. My to-do list is getting much shorter.
> 
> -fix speedometer - replace cable, and possibly odometer as well
> -attach the RPM gauge to the coil fire wires
> ...


Forrest Gump tune to start with Timbo...(as someone aptly named it...) Rich and retarded will safely get you down the road till you figure out where things should be. Too lean or advanced and you will be melting stuff.

Or knocking off ring lands...


and RoccoJulie is here...awesome to have two MkI turbos on the property,,,,, :thumbup: Track day tomorrow....and much Mustang bashing :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took Mason to a "Touch a Truck" event today at a local transportation museum that benefited a camp for kids with disabilities. They need one for adults too, because what adult doesn't want to climb into this?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Got a flat tire on the GTI last week and changed it in a downpour. That was fun. Working on the house leaves little time, so I finally got around to patching it and putting it back on the car. I backed up about 10' and BOOM. Tire is flat and half off the rim. Here's a pic. I've never had this happen, but it's time for new tires.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So the North American Reptile Breeders Association is having a show this weekend at the Anaheim convention center. Some really cool stuff there but I won't bore you guys with that. What I will bore you with is this:










That's Kerry King, lead guitarist of Slayer. \m/ 

...taking the kids there today; maybe I'll bring the camera and get my pic taken with him.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

KKFTMFW!!!! Yeah baby! SLAYER!!!!!! 

Just saw them back in Jul 31 up here at SPAC. Always a great show. 

You gotta get a pic with him Wil. RIGHT NOW!


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

veetarded said:


> So the North American Reptile Breeders Association is having a show this weekend at the Anaheim convention center. Some really cool stuff there but I won't bore you guys with that. What I will bore you with is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those jungle morphs are cool, they kind of look like a cross of an amethystine, and a carpet python.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

@Mike: I took my boys today hoping to do just that but alas it was not to be, he wasn't there today. No biggie, those guys are all local; next time.

@1nsane: Kerry breeds carpet pythons; all those are his. And yeah the morphs were absolutely gorgeous. :beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veetarded said:


> @Mike: I took my boys today hoping to do just that but alas it was not to be, he wasn't there today. No biggie, those guys are all local; next time.


I know I know. When I was at your crib @ YL back in 05 you told me that King and Hanemann used to shoot pool down the street. I believe you. 

\m/ woot. \m/


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> I know I know. When I was at your crib @ YL back in 05 you told me that King and Hanemann used to shoot pool down the street. I believe you.
> 
> \m/ woot. \m/


I used to love slayer, but needed to go louder.....celtic frost anyone?
El t


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> I used to love slayer, but needed to go louder.....celtic frost anyone?
> El t


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


That doesn't look like 1984-86


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey there, we just did "Mini Track Day North" this weekend, and ask RoccoJulie what difference .004 seconds makes.....just saying. We had fun with our two MkIs. Okay back to more landscraping. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

:banghead:

Replaced control arm bushings on the CQ with poly ones, replaced a front wheel bearing with a nice new one. Went out to drive, still a bad vibration in the front and very vague steering. Ball joints, tie rods etc.. are all new. DAMN!

On a side note, I have found that you can get CQ front rotors to glow red after repeated two-foot stomps on the brake pedal at 120+ mph. :laugh:

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Replaced control arm bushings on the CQ with poly ones, replaced a front wheel bearing with a nice new one. Went out to drive, still a bad vibration in the front and very vague steering. Ball joints, tie rods etc.. are all new. DAMN!


Ugh, I know the feeling. Since last summer, my Golf's gotten new shocks, shock bushings, wheel bearings, tie rods, ball joints, control arms and control arm bushings.

Still gets a little vague on the highway and makes a huge 'clunk' noise when I turn hard at low speeds. I've given up :banghead:


----------



## riichard (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone near nnj 07032 have a mk2 p/s turn signal lense for sale?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL! Just got back from a trip only a true Volkswagener would find amusing....variable power assist on both brakes AND steering, Gotta love Veedubs. Both will be better for the return trip. I hope...this is on the MkIV. Oh, and totally random, I finally found the Porsche filler plate that Klaus has I think. Aftermarket for a 944 I think...gotta compare fonts.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Speaking of 944's, one of the original owners of my CQ wants it back and would like to trade straight up an 87 944. Very nice condition, with D90's, and only 100k odd miles. I might have to take him up on it, I have been trying to sell the CQ for nearly 6 months now.

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cathy, sounds like a fun ride, the 944. 

Variable _anything_ while driving is not indicaed though, cut that out...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cathy, sounds like a fun ride, the 944.
> 
> Variable _anything_ while driving is not indicaed though, cut that out...


Well, I didn't get to drive the 944, just my old New Beetle. she's getting pretty "vintage" though. Seems they were built for 300 000 km, and mine had 340 000km on it. Every time I drive it, there is a new fail mode. Which is NOT the reason it has been sitting all summer. 

OTOH, maybe it's a 99 thing, the boy's truck is nedy of late. Also possible? This latest failure ( PS with no power) is because she was sitting next to a certain silver someone who still needs her PS fixed. They DO talk. Come to think of it, we are on starter fail number three in the driveway, maybe the bug started THAT??? If so, she is multilingual ( F350/Argo are the latest starter failures) I cannot get over how synchronous failures are around here. :screwy:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I want to hate Windows 8. It's weird. The Metro screen is crazy. I it installed in on September 5th (student direct download of RTM version). 

Thing is: the computer has been running for 11 days, and it hasn't shown any instability or anything. That's pretty good.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> I want to hate Windows 8. It's weird. The Metro screen is crazy. I it installed in on September 5th (student direct download of RTM version).
> 
> Thing is: the computer has been running for 11 days, and it hasn't shown any instability or anything. That's pretty good.


Really, a Windows machine is expected to have issues after running a week and a half straight?!? I guess I shouldn't mention that my iMac has been running since April 25... :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> I want to hate Windows 8. It's weird. The Metro screen is crazy. I it installed in on September 5th (student direct download of RTM version).
> 
> Thing is: the computer has been running for 11 days, and it hasn't shown any instability or anything. That's pretty good.



Those of us running Ubuntu 12.x feel the same pain and have found many ways to retro back to the Gnome front end from the default Unity.

http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new 

Here's where they make their case:
http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-use-ubuntu 

But I've found installing Ubuntu Studio then logging in w/ Gnome Classic to be the key... 

I've been looking to try some oter front ends on the newer LightDM, but in the mean time I'm happy.
btw; I've been able to crash it. Once.

btw II- The* Space Shuttle* will be low flying over head (9am) out this way (SF Bay Area, Golden Gate Bridge) come Friday.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Golden Gate Bridge loosing it's Toll Takers*

Hey; Check this out-

The Golden Gate Bridge is doing away with the Toll Takers. Not the Tolls mind you, just the folks taking your money.

Electronic device you put in your car will save you a buck, other wise you can pre-pay and they will snap your License Plate and deduct each crossing.

But wait, there's more: If you are a one time crosser and don't have the device nor have set up an account they will deduce where to send you a bill; you will have twenty two days to pay and then the penalties start kicking in.

[sarcasm] This is a BeeeeaUuutiful Plan, *Nothing Could Go Wrong!*[/sarcasm]

All us Old Timers figure the Bridge should be payed for by now...


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

So last friday i went to Canada for the first time. As i drove over the border line on the bridge and approached customs on the Canadian side, i see familiar tail lights. A Scirocco!!! My dad was laughing a bit because we literally had crossed the border about 20 seconds before. Then a bit of light hit it and i saw louvres on the back! It was the spaceship  So of course i jumped out, walked up, and said hi to Julie who looked quite suprised to have some random Cincy-goer saying hi at the border. 
I got back to the car and my dad was laughing harder because we saw a Scirocco in another country after about 20 seconds, but we knew who the owner was 
Hi Julie!! :thumbup:

P.S. I had Poutine for the first time this trip  :heart::heart::heart::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

SciroccoOhio said:


> So last friday i went to Canada for the first time. As i drove over the border line on the bridge and approached customs on the Canadian side, i see familiar tail lights. A Scirocco!!! My dad was laughing a bit because we literally had crossed the border about 20 seconds before. Then a bit of light hit it and i saw louvres on the back! It was the spaceship  So of course i jumped out, walked up, and said hi to Julie who looked quite suprised to have some random Cincy-goer saying hi at the border.
> I got back to the car and my dad was laughing harder because we saw a Scirocco in another country after about 20 seconds, but we knew who the owner was
> Hi Julie!! :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. I had Poutine for the first time this trip  :heart::heart::heart::laugh:


She said she'd run into someone at the border, which is not the greatest place to strike up a random conversation....and she had poutine for the first time too, though it was not the best example of the delicacy. 

I just got back from the usual Tuesday night Ercoupe restoration session, and just like a Scirocco, she has some mysteries that will never be revealed. In this case, some extra metal on one side only for no apparent reason, and a bunch of extra holes on the new spar.....always fun dealing with old machines! just like Sciroccos, I will ask the Ercoupe group and have an answer to this newest mystery by tomorrow morning...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> Ugh, I know the feeling. Since last summer, my Golf's gotten new shocks, shock bushings, wheel bearings, tie rods, ball joints, control arms and control arm bushings.
> 
> Still gets a little vague on the highway and makes a huge 'clunk' noise when I turn hard at low speeds. I've given up :banghead:


Have you checked the subframe bushings? Only thing I can think of that you haven't mentioned, and that would definitely produce some weird clunks...

And now for something completely different...

The Icon A5

Wow, if I hit the lottery, I think I might put down a deposit the next day. Maybe Cathy will buy one - if she can afford all those other machines...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Have you checked the subframe bushings? Only thing I can think of that you haven't mentioned, and that would definitely produce some weird clunks...
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> 
> ...


 Umm, yeah, made of money here.  For clarification, the most expensive thing I have ever purchased was that NewBeetle back in 99, and I sure as hell can't afford a new one of those now! My plane was cheap, but that Icon is a neat machine....almost as much fun to watch folding as an Eos roof. (in the case of the Eos, your viewpoint may vary if you own one that is malfunctioning...) Okay, another machine dominated day for me. Off to get the big truck in for a new leaf spring so we can tow the sled to the big race in Martin Michigan. then to go fetch my aging bug, and then spend the evening working on one of two planes (coupe or Fike). Gotta go visit the fuselage and pick up a few more items to clean up while there. And I need to pack. at some point I will post pictures from the last two weeks or so. It's been busy but fun. Okay, I get to drive Klaus again for this truckcentric mission. I would have twice the miles on my daily if I didn't drive these fabulous little cars all summer!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

kerensky said:


> Have you checked the subframe bushings? Only thing I can think of that you haven't mentioned, and that would definitely produce some weird clunks...


 Yeah, that's all that's left and I've been wondering if they're the culprit for a while. But they sound scary/extremely expensive to change. 

Also, thank Quebec for the poutine.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh yay, bug wants a rack. What girl wouldn't?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

from the Wikipedia:


> *Recipe*
> 
> In the basic recipe for poutine, French fries are covered with brown gravy, and topped with fresh cheese curds. The French fries are of medium thickness, and fried so that the inside stays soft, while the outside is crunchy. The gravy used is generally a light chicken, veal or turkey gravy, mildly spiced with a hint of pepper, or a _sauce brune_ which is a combination of beef and chicken stock, originating in Quebec. These sauces typically also contain vinegar or a sour flavouring to balance the richness of the cheese and fries. Traditional Poutine sauces (_mélange à sauce poutine_) are sold in Quebec and Maritime grocery stores in jars or cans and in powdered mix packet.
> Heavy beef or pork-based brown gravies are rarely used. Fresh cheese curds (not more than a day old) are used. To maintain the texture of the fries, the cheese curd and gravy is added immediately prior to serving the dish. The hot gravy is usually poured over the cold cheese curds, so that the cheese is warmed without completely melting. It is important to control the temperature, timing and order in which the ingredients are added so as to obtain the right food textures which is an essential part of the experience of eating poutine.


 not only do I need a full time job,I need to move Up North... Or start finding some local Ex-pats down this way.

Anybody want to hire a Computer Nerd w/ lots of Experience and a fair amount of Gumption retained? I cant seem to fulfill my full Scirocco-ness without a steady income. Go figgure...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Umm, yeah, made of money here.  For clarification, the most expensive thing I have ever purchased was that NewBeetle back in 99, and I sure as hell can't afford a new one of those now!


Sorry, Cathy, I *know* you're not made of money, I was just pullin' your leg.  I mean, I know they prolly pay teachers better up there than they do down here, but that ain't sayin' much! Anyway, apologies for my poor attempt at humor... 



cholland_ said:


> Yeah, that's all that's left and I've been wondering if they're the culprit for a while. But they sound scary/extremely expensive to change.


Well, not sure how much the bushings are. I doubt they're expensive, but finding them might be tricky. I've never mucked with a 'rocco subframe, but I broke a subframe bolt on my Fox once so I have a bit of experience. You'd need to check the Bentley, but if its like my Fox you'd need to replace the bolts - they're torque-to-fit, so the factory says not to reuse 'em. The biggest PITA was renting an engine hoist, but aside from that the bolts weren't' expensive, just elbow grease needed. 

If you've got a broken bolt, you'll prolly need some EZ-outs to get the stub out of the body nut. I bought some good Craftsman ones and they worked like a charm. 

Be careful not to dislodge the body nuts. They're inside the sheetmetal - I have *no* clue how you could get at them if they came loose. Good luck!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Sorry, Cathy, I *know* you're not made of money, I was just pullin' your leg.  I mean, I know they prolly pay teachers better up there than they do down here, but that ain't sayin' much! Anyway, apologies for my poor attempt at humor...


 
Hey no worries, teachers here do make more than in the US, but we are the target of much bashing because we are on the taxpayer's dime. Hockey players and auto workers apperantly deserve the money more than we do...to the point where our teachers were currently legislated back before even taking a strike vote! I'm glad I retired. 

AAANNND in other news, YAY!!! Looks like a nice weekend, going camping in Michigan!  

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/kalamazoo-mi/49007/weekend-weather/329376 

Blue skies and [email protected] sunny. gotta find moar hot chocolate and moar blankets. 5*C low? really?????? At least they will be selling winter wear on site....this is the big AMSNOW race. (likely the fastest snowmobiles in the world will be there, they inducted ten to the "seven second club" last year) 
Got my long johns packed.....:screwy: 

The "campground"... 

http://www.us131msp.com/bug-run.aspx 

Looks like we need to get there in the spring, anyone know who this is in that little wedge shaped car? I think that car needs a little green friend next year...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Paging sciroccohal, plizz check your email. 


In other news, trucking doesn't *completely* and *utterly* suck; but next time I'm home I'm gonna kick the sh*t out of the recruiter. And his little dog too. 


Coulda/shoulda told me some obvious stuff that would have made my life a hell of a lot easier during training.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And now, for something Completly different...*

Seeing as how the Summer Season is drawing to a close, I thought a little Art Nouveau might be in order. _Enjoy_...

Alfons Mucha - 1896 - *Summer*


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Very Cool :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what causes the clicking sound our cars make in reverse? Most of them are faint, but the Slegato is awfully loud. Just wondering if I need to fix or be prepared to fix something.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

CV if it does it while backing up and turning....hope it's something else though


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Does anyone know what causes the clicking sound our cars make in reverse? Most of them are faint, but the Slegato is awfully loud. Just wondering if I need to fix or be prepared to fix something.


 **Delurk** 

A loud ticking is generally a chipped / missing tooth on the reverse gear. Not usually an issue but be gentle with it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Daun,

Little did you know we've got technology now that can pear through your Cloak of Invisibility. :sly:

If you double up the layers and bias the weave....

Anywho, 'Crazy- does this clicking mean "It Clicks when I put it in Reverse..." or "It's Clicking as I'm driving Backwards..."?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry Tberk. I should have said that is clicking while backing up. The turning of the wheel has no bearing on it. I don't generally got on it in reverse, but will be even more gentle with her now. In other news-VACATION! Away from work for 10 days, but not away from working on the house. 
Mandy is on vacation as of later today and we are going to push hard to get the mudding/taping and kitchen installed over vacation.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

No prob, Bob (I know you aren't really Bob...), 


btw- Big Chezzy Grin; Space Shuttle just fly by, real low like, over the SF Bay Area, on it's way down past Monterey and finally to LAX. 

Neighbor had her big ol' camera out, I'm awaiting a pix download. (I awlays thought of my various (well, two) white Jetta IIs as 'Flying Bricks' and people movers, like unto a Space Shuttle. 

Sciroccos otoh, more like an cross between a Gemini capsule and and a X15. (If you recall the opening montage of the 'Six Million Dollar Man', you know what they look like...)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Where are the Flying Cars?
> We were supposed to have Flying Cars by now...


 Yeah, I want my flying car and my house on the moon.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Does anyone know what causes the clicking sound our cars make in reverse? Most of them are faint, but the Slegato is awfully loud. Just wondering if I need to fix or be prepared to fix something.


 The Slegato probably has a chipped reverse gear. 

It's a common 020 transmission problem that happens when a careless owner forces it into reverse while not disengaging the clutch all the way.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys gals im deployed and need some help, need a recommendation on a goid shipping company thats no crazy expensive and will ship a non running vehicle, long story short didnt have enough time to get it running so shipping it to wa fof respray and goid friend and trusted mechanic will wire ms and build 2.0l 16v.for me


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

easy question for you guys... 

an ff code 020 from an 81s would bolt up to the 16v, correct? i would just have to use an 8v clutch disc? iirc thats what ive heard in the past, just want confirmation. 

thank you


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> easy question for you guys...
> 
> an ff code 020 from an 81s would bolt up to the 16v, correct? i would just have to use an 8v clutch disc? iirc thats what ive heard in the past, just want confirmation.
> 
> thank you


 Yes, that is the transmission I have in the 78 mk1 16v that I drove to Cinci East this year  

Although I recommend you change the axles from the 90mm to 100mm


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> Yes, that is the transmission I have in the 78 mk1 16v that I drove to Cinci East this year
> 
> Although I recommend you change the axles from the 90mm to 100mm


 
awesome... then i may have to make a trip to upstate ny in the near future. (assuming it is still available.) 

swapping the axles should be pretty easy and cheap compared to finishing the rebuild on the other trans i have. 


and thanks for the info


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> The Slegato probably has a chipped reverse gear.
> 
> It's a common 020 transmission problem that happens when a careless owner forces it into reverse while not disengaging the clutch all the way.


 And since the po was/is an idiot, I get it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, 400 acres, in Western Canadia. 



vwrabbitjunkie said:


> Found this on the Samba.com He is from Calgary, Alberta and this is his "collection". From what I could see from the pics he has at least 2 possible Swallowtails, one has a body kit, BBS, Kamei, or Zender not sure. And a white one with a cool hatch spoiler. Someone go save some of this. He said in the samba post he'd sell some.
> 
> his pics
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107652935645068741160/Cars?authkey=Gv1sRgCIKV9brcn83E-gE#
> ...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

woody16v said:


> easy question for you guys...
> 
> an ff code 020 from an 81s would bolt up to the 16v, correct? i would just have to use an 8v clutch disc? iirc thats what ive heard in the past, just want confirmation.
> 
> thank you


 
Simplified: 

Pressure Plate & Flywheel bolt to motor, 

Choose a Friction Disk to fit the splines of the Transmission...


There's lots more fun when we start talking early, early stuff and wildly differing hybrids and so on, but it's pretty much LEGOS.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Woke up at a decent time and got ready to go mud and tape drywall. Sat down a few minutes while Mandy got ready and felt a bit sore and it quickly got worse. I've had three kidney stones(or maybe this is still #3 for I know) and spent until mid afternoon trying to relax and not puke anymore than I had. By about 3 though, all pain was gone and off we went. Mudded and taped all the walls of the great room(kitchen/dining room/living room). Tomorrow we move to the ceiling and second coat on the walls. This is going much quicker than I thought, considering it's 28x22 room.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Well, 400 acres, in Western Canadia.


 move it south a couple hundred miles and i support that. (canadadadian weather gets waaaaaaaaaaaaay too cold for my liking) 


also, seller of the 020 has pm... i know its saturday night and all, but i just want to hear back about it right now! just because i dont have anything better to do than lurk about on teh intarnets, i guess other people actually have other things to do (pshh)... my lack of patience can be astounding at times. it would be cool to be picking up a trans at h2oi, or to have a good reason to trek up to northern jersey so i can stop at mitsuwa market "on the way" back.


----------



## C4ptainCox (Jan 26, 2012)

Bumped into a civic today... My brakes need work pretty badly, but they altogether stopped working for a second there. Luckily, I was just rolling into the stop. Scared the crap out of me though. The guy just looked in his rear-view mirror and shook his head at me... 
Now I'm worried about my drive home from work...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'Splain yerself Capt'n;

When _I_ 'bump' into Hondas _I_ crush them from the rear, all up onto the sidewalk, popping their tires by the sidewall stylez and everything. It helps to be on a post-baby, Sleep Deprived, I've been trained, mission to get chocolate cake, moment of coma behind the wheel some twenty years ago. 

But "my Brakes Need Work..." ? Really?


dude.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

tranks is already sold.... i need to be faster with these things. 


also, t and the cap have reminded me that we've been replacing a silly amount of brake lines at work lately. like probably close to 100' this summer. and that includes many short section repairs. 

but yeah, non-functioning brakes is kindof a big deal.... you should get on that


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Hey!, I saw the Space Shuttle get flown by, real low!*

Click for the slideshow...


http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr96/DrFrankenBerk/?action=view&current=22645ef2.pbw

Folks, it was bad-ass. really.


----------



## C4ptainCox (Jan 26, 2012)

I do believe 'splainin' is in order... 
First off, I'm young and dumb. Second, I'm poor. I've been tackling the very numerous projects my car keeps bringing to my attention as quickly as I can, but somehow I have kept pushing back working on the brakes. I've checked the lines and they all seem to be solid and it's never been an issue before, but I believe there is some air trapped in my brake system because occasionally the pedal gets a little spongy. Then today, when just a minute prior it had been just fine, the pedal traveled all the way to the floor and I panicked. Instead of pumping the brake like I should have, my natural instinct was to just press harder. Believe me, I felt really, really stupid. And sadly, the Civic was left unharmed... 

Needless to say your story sounds much more interesting. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Wellllll......


Dr. FrankenBerk prescribes Two Big Bottles of DOT4 Brake Fluid, a Length of Clear Plastic Hose, a Brake Pedal Buddy, a Catch-Bucket type Container and some Cool Refreshing Beverages for when you Flush *all* the Brake Fluid out of the MC, Lines and Pistons.

Hmmmm, I feel a FAQ type thread everybody can contribute to, a comm'n on...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

C4ptainCox said:


> I do believe 'splainin' is in order...
> First off, I'm young and dumb. Second, I'm poor. I've been tackling the very numerous projects my car keeps bringing to my attention as quickly as I can, but somehow I have kept pushing back working on the brakes. I've checked the lines and they all seem to be solid and it's never been an issue before, but I believe there is some air trapped in my brake system because occasionally the pedal gets a little spongy. Then today, when just a minute prior it had been just fine, the pedal traveled all the way to the floor and I panicked. Instead of pumping the brake like I should have, my natural instinct was to just press harder. Believe me, I felt really, really stupid. And sadly, the Civic was left unharmed...
> 
> Needless to say your story sounds much more interesting. :laugh:


 Bleed the brakes first, if that doesn't resolve your issues, I'd suggest the master cylinder as the likely culprit. And just so you know, the master cylinder from a 1990-91 Corrado G60 (w/o ABS) is a direct replacement for the Scirocco 16v one at a fraction of the price (with much better availability as well).


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

C4ptainCox said:


> ...I believe there is some air trapped in my brake system because *occasionally*
> the pedal gets a little spongy.





TBerk said:


> Wellllll......
> 
> 
> Dr. FrankenBerk prescribes Two Big Bottles of DOT4 Brake Fluid, a Length of Clear Plastic Hose, a Brake Pedal Buddy, a Catch-Bucket type Container and some Cool Refreshing Beverages for when you Flush *all* the Brake Fluid out of the MC, Lines and Pistons.
> ...


 notice the bold... if its only spongy occasionally (im guessing in traffic? when its hot? when brakes are being used fairly extensively without getting much time to cool off between uses) that sounds alot like old fluid boiling up on you. you see... brake fluid has a pretty high boiling point... but it absorbs water, which does not... brake fluid can, over time, easily absorb enough water from the air to significantly lower its boiling point... to the point that when you hitt the brakes a few good times in a row, the last time the pads heat the piston, which heats the incompressible fluid turning it into a compressible vapor. turning your pedal to just a light switch and your front grille into a rear badge for some lucky schmuck. 


air in the lines would feel spongy real close to always (unless it was in an abs pump, but i somehow doubt that is the case) while a bad master would most likely cause your brakes to un-apply themselves at a stop, usually gradually so while sitting you notice you eventually start drifting forward (or backward depending on the incline of the road) and the pedal will slowly go to the floor. 

blown lines are always bad, and are typically pretty straightforward to diagnose


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Fun times today.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Fun times today.


 Nice. :thumbup: 

More mudding for us today and also drywalled the laundry room. The only places that need drywall now are all the closets, main bathroom walls and a couple small spots in our master bathroom.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Wellllll......
> 
> 
> Dr. FrankenBerk prescribes Two Big Bottles of DOT4 Brake Fluid, a Length of Clear Plastic Hose, a Brake Pedal Buddy, a Catch-Bucket type Container and some *Fireball on ice* for when you Flush *all* the Brake Fluid out of the MC, Lines and Pistons.
> ...


 There, FTFY. And I am back from the adventures in Martin Michigan. Lots of fast sleds and bikes...the only place where you can be awakened by a seven second sceaming pass...but the weather was cold (5*C) and wet, with sme lightning and hail......thankfully the tent held up for once. Okay, got to unpack stuff from the trailer, but first, got to get my mom to a doctor...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Fun times today.


 Wait, Chris, are you installing a TAN headliner? 

If so, I :heart: it. So. Damn. Much.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody! 

My damn CQ is still for sale. If you know anyone who is looking for one, please send them my way! It's one of only 50!!! in the United States in this color! I am down to $3000!!!! 

Thanks, 
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait, Chris, are you installing a TAN headliner?
> 
> If so, I :heart: it. So. Damn. Much.


 Tan WITH CHOCOLATE BROWN STITCHING! I've had it sitting waiting for this day for over three years. 

Made by the one-and-only mrs lee.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Not much On Line Time but WATER in Brake Fluid can be very likely the cause for intermittent failures.

Replace all your fluid every two years it's cheap and BF likes to absorb moisture, even from out of the atmosphere...


(and somebody buy the CQ...)


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, after the variable brakes and no power steering adventures in the bug, I go to pick her up with her new vaccuum hose, rear caliper and steering rack, and get to the first stop sign...and get that sinking feeling that I shoulda had a Fireball with me...pedal feel was best described as "open bleeder screw". :banghead: 

So yeah, turn around...back to the shop....brake fluid all over my front rim. Blew out the front caliper. She is really telling me that she does not like sitting all summer. So I am driving a MkIV Jetta TDI loaner. Not in love, even though it would be a good viable option for me to own. Nope, I will keep breaking **** on the bug, thank you very much!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cathy,


The Jetta IVs always seemed a decent platform to build on, kind of like the A1s and Twos.

I don't know who was in charge during the A3 chassis development but .... bleh.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

I got this on my car, under the windshield wiper, on Sunday afternoon...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cathy,
> 
> 
> The Jetta IVs always seemed a decent platform to build on, kind of like the A1s and Twos.
> ...


 
LOL, my iPad likes to think for me...I MEANT MkV. Bland as white toast without the flavor. And it looked positively HUGE parked next to the Hot Rod (A2 Jetta). To add insult to injury, it was silver. BooOOORIng....at least it had a stick. I have my bug back now, all better.  

and LOL at the love note teighlor o'...I had someone stop no ask me about the silver one once while I was waiting for a tow truck. I declined the offer. And your name? Yeah, trusty iPad here thinks it should be twig hole. Love miscorrections. 

:heart: 

in other news, sick of scrubbing aluminum :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

How much aluminum can a tiny aeroplane have in it anyway???????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> How much aluminum can a tiny aeroplane have in it anyway???????


 More aluminum than cast iron I would say.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> More aluminum than cast iron I would say.


 About 53meelion square feet of aluminium I think. Tonight's project was the battery box, just because it is out and when else am I going to clean it up? It's surprisingly not very corroded, unlike our little car's equivalents. Not much cast iron in the plane, no, but some good sized hunks of cast aluminum. In other news, nope, I got nothing.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> in other news, sick of scrubbing aluminum :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> How much aluminum can a tiny aeroplane have in it anyway???????


 Probably as much aluminum as a house has drywall seams and screw holes that need to be filled and sanded... :banghead:


----------



## C4ptainCox (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Woody, Tberk, and Chris. I appreciate the advice! 

Today I bought a stainless steel brake hose kit, all around brake rotors and pads, and a full new set of wheel bearings.  

Now I just have to wait for them all to show up and the meantime try to keep my distance from any civics that come my way...


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> Fun times today.


 Where can I get a new headliner


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Where can I get a new headliner


 Try here: 

http://boltind.com/ 

I got my white one from them. Still not installed, though...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

C4ptainCox said:


> Now I just have to wait for them all to show up and the meantime try to keep my distance from any civics that come my way...


 no prob... thats how i got the festiva... my old college roommates dad was having brake issues. $3 worth of fluid and i drove it home from atl to maryland. all she needed was a fluid flush. trust me even if you just use cheapo fluid for the time being, its worth the couple bucks for some peace of mind and safety for yourself and the others with whom you share the roads.:thumbup: 


speaking of the festivus...i received 25# worth of new rubber for the festi today. the new tires are sitting in the back seat now and she's never smelled so glorious in all her days  

other than that, however, today sucked nards... work was uncooperative (not my employer, mind, just the tasks at hand...which had my employer rather grumpy) anyone here ever have odd troubles with an '01-ish protege? random miss, runs great...most of the time...then runs like its trying to kill itself, and possibly you with it. p0300, all other data seems normal. new plugs. wires, cmp, oil. im baffled, the boss is baffled, customer is very annoyed (but doesnt agree to my suggestion that it needs an ls1- females are just silly, ls1's make almost anything better)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> no prob... thats how i got the festiva... my old college roommates dad was having brake issues. $3 worth of fluid and i drove it home from atl to maryland. all she needed was a fluid flush. trust me even if you just use cheapo fluid for the time being, its worth the couple bucks for some peace of mind and safety for yourself and the others with whom you share the roads.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> speaking of the festivus...i received 25# worth of new rubber for the festi today. the new tires are sitting in the back seat now and she's never smelled so glorious in all her days
> ...


 It isn't our old Protege is it? If so, suffice to say it was abused. badly. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Woody,

Stabilant-22

Recondition those Grounds... (I know, I know...)

Does it have a KS or other way to retard the timing?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Haven't posted any pics of the house progress in a while, but we pretty much mud, mud, mud and then sand. Here's the great room so far: 








The garage doors were installed today too:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lookin' good John! Love the garage doors.

No progress reports here, for the moment.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Who else is in the same boat today?*

Its Friday, and I just got laid off for the 2nd time in my life.

I'm pretty damn happy right because I just feel as if I just got a pardon from death row! :beer:

More time time to spend on the car. Glad I have been saving $$$ for a while...


André


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nogaro-Green said:


> I
> I'm pretty damn happy right because I just feel as if I just got a pardon from death row! :beer:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've had a few jbs like that.
Make the most of your quality time with your car.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Woody,
> 
> Stabilant-22
> 
> ...



i try to do that first with any weird electrical issue. today we took another look at it and found one of the coils wasnt sparking... which sort of makes sense (even though i checked for spark before) we put a new coil in and its "fixed" for now at least, last time we put plugs in it and it ran beautifully till the customer got it halfway home... so im hesitant to say its finally finished, but it is running well now. the coil seems like it was too simple of a fix to be the real answer... so im still thinking theres at least a solid 20% chance that something else is the matter

to the other question, im sure it does, but sadly the solus does not allow me to see what it is doing, or what the ckp and cmp are doing. we also pulled the valve cover off and checked the timing belt.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

morning ... wish I was at H20 instead of here

hopefully next year


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> morning ... wish I was at H20 instead of here
> 
> hopefully next year


I am also not at H20... But so far it has been a good weekend...drove to a fly-in and then up to Guelph to swap cars with my daughter. Today is the last OSCA race, so I'll be there shooting pics of the boy on the sled. 
Not too hateful!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ahem.

Anybody notice any similarities? 

http://xkcd.com/1095/


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Anybody notice any similarities?
> 
> http://xkcd.com/1095/


So damned true.

Our scirocco with megasquirt subculture is being infiltrated with a boosted megasquirt element.

Brown zipties! Why are there HOLES in your rotors? RELAY YOUR REVERSE LIGHTS!!  

:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> morning ... wish I was at H20 instead of here
> 
> hopefully next year


i just barely made it. left home at about 9:30pm, rolled into town at 1:30am, loitered in the seabay parking lot, crashed on a floor, picked up a trans (after realizing that the show was not at ocean downs- where i had attended in the past) killed the battery on my phone and never got back in touch with most of my friends, wandered about the show for an hour or so, wandered the extensive parking area for a couple of hours, ate, wandered, saw chris's red car as i was walking back to my car, chatted with him at the driver's gear tent for a minute... then came home.

several of the friends i meant to meet up with took lots of pics, and they're good at it, so i dont bother. ill snatch them from facebook and post them later. at least the highlights. 

and ill get a couple to sum up my reason for leaving so late. it involves making silly promises, great ideas that just dont work, and what happens to hands when they spend 12hrs straight in a caustic, abrasive mixture of varying viscosities... and eventually pizzas, the good ones


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts for over a day? WTH???

I drove the 16v Friday / Saturday / Sunday. Today? Rain, so it stayed in the hangar. I'm looking forward to being able to keep it in a garage at home again. I miss driving it and taking care of it as properly as I should.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi are there pictures of h20i....I kinda was not there....since the scirocco is all dead.....

I need a toilet bowl down pipe....crack pipe......pipe dream.....fizzling dream......

Oh what ever...I'll go back to my hole :facepalm:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno,

We, (the collective 'we') haven’t given up hope on you going Dual Down Pipe... heh heh

TiMob:


> RELAY YOUR REVERSE LIGHTS!!


 Hallelujah Brother and Amen! (oops..., non-secular by default)

Daun; been trying to convert my part time to a full time occupation....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW, almost rolled to page 2. Ya buncha slackers.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> WOW, almost rolled to page 2. Ya buncha slackers.



OK, here ya go: SELF DRIVING CARS






Discuss


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

in light of tonight's events...
http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s08e08-douche-and-turd


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> in light of tonight's events...
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s08e08-douche-and-turd



Wait, now not "Blame Canda", but rather "Exclude Canada????" (and to think I wasted one of my two allowed daily clicks on that....Sorry Canada my ass...

In other news, tberk? Yeah, not just our group. the latest discussion on the Ercoupe list includes chest beating about whether the engine mount bolts are airframe or engine components. and whether they should be torqued wet or dry. Mechanic vs just a well read guy. Same stuff, different day. And I wonder if my coffee would taste better with a twisty straw....hmmmm.

Looks like a good day for convertible driving. I think I will ask the convertible what her opinion is. if not, it will be green. Few driving days left before the inevitable car covers. 

And tberk, my contribution to the "discuss" of the video? it is a video!!!!! Therefore may as well be on another ****ing planet. :banghead: Some day I will join the real virtual world. Until then, there is aluminum to deal with. In that house yet John? This may be a good race yet...

In other news, bracing for Beer Turkey this weekend.....:thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> In other news, bracing for Beer Turkey this weekend.....:thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Thanksgiving in Canada : Monday, October 8th :thumbup: :snowcool: :beer:












:wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Thanksgiving in Canada : Monday, October 8th :thumbup: :snowcool: :beer:


My entire family went somewhere warm without me. That means I have to cook and eat an entire Turkey alllll by myself.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> My entire family went somewhere warm without me. That means I have to cook and eat an entire Turkey alllll by myself.


LOLZ! 
You're a skinny bastard like me, though - I'm sure that you can manage to do it.  


And, because it applies to our cars _*soooo *_much....
('stole' it from a fellow member at thegreenbutton):










Enjoy!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

A little progress this evening. Started the wainscotting and hung the heating system components on the wall.


----------



## sure rock oh (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello. Im Mike or Norcalmike as im know on every other forum except this one because someone took it
First car I ever bought was a Brazil Brown 79. one year later, I traded it for a 65 bug:screwy:
22 years years later, Im back. Just picked up a Platinum Metallic 79 with near perfect Red interior.
look forward to hanging out here and chatting with my fellow roccians


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Welcome!  
Pics of said 'rocco are, ah, 'strongly recommended.' There's a thread for that, too (too lazy to find it right now, though... :laugh: )


Painting nameplates is really, really tedious. Took over 45 minutes to do Das Quantum's buttocks today. But, these look _sooo_ much better now! 











Maybe I should offer this as a 'for-fee' service at Cincy next year? :laugh:


----------



## sure rock oh (Oct 5, 2012)

Posting my pics was my first post!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

sure rock oh said:


> Posting my pics was my first post!


Well, welcome to the group! We are an odd bunch, but harmless enough. Or that's what we tell people anyway. 

@cholland...why not come here for Beer Turkey. Just show up, if you are brave enough. never mind the gunfire. :screwy: It got off to a rousing start last night with a big garage clean up. I suspect many golf cart burnouts will happen in there. I'm going to be doing a bit of detox today I think...the combo of beer and solvents from stripping aluminum are playing a bit nasty with my head this morning. 

Okay, coffee, and then to secure the property...you can never be too careful for Beer Turkey.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well, welcome to the group! We are an odd bunch, but harmless enough. Or that's what we tell people anyway.
> 
> @cholland...why not come here for Beer Turkey. Just show up, if you are brave enough. never mind the gunfire. :screwy: It got off to a rousing start last night with a big garage clean up. I suspect many golf cart burnouts will happen in there. I'm going to be doing a bit of detox today I think...the combo of beer and solvents from stripping aluminum are playing a bit nasty with my head this morning.
> 
> Okay, coffee, and then to secure the property...you can never be too careful for Beer Turkey.


One more thing...anyone have a 1600cc aircooler block they'd like to get rid of? In particular, Code AD, AE, AF, or AK. not sure if it even needs to have internals. LMK. it is for a worthy project.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Well, welcome to the group! We are an odd bunch, but harmless enough. Or that's what we tell people anyway.


true. but good fun is had by all on a regular basis... just are just a bit more regular than others


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> One more thing...anyone have a 1600cc aircooler block they'd like to get rid of? In particular, Code AD, AE, AF, or AK. not sure if it even needs to have internals. LMK. it is for a worthy project.


I'll talk to my machine shop guy. IIRC he has a pile of Aircooled engine parts in his shop somewhere.

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning


Good morning! 

I have done nothing with the Scirocco. In my defense I have been busy with this guy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Man, Joe.... Leave the keyboard, right now, this minute- and go kiss The Woman.

Go on, go now....

Tell her what you will, but don't forget some nut on the Interwebs spurred you on, while listening to 'My One and Only, You...' in the background.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Joe gave us babys, now we need CatSS!!!!!





enjoy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Joe, take lots of pics and enjoy it, because what starts out as this:








Grows quite quickly:








only two years and five months between the pics. Time does fly.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


>


very handsome!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I have survived the weekend, and we came out of it with a new addition, which I will post pictures of at some point. I hope to dump a whole batch of them at some point, so stay posted. maybe today I will go hit up some free WIFI? cute baby Joe!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Joe gave us babys, now we need CatSS!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttt8OeeQn_s
> enjoy



Neptuno, I want my Two Mins back...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Neptuno, I want my Two Mins back...


You were not forced to see that piece of tragedy......yum Just had Paletas!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> You were not forced to see that piece of tragedy......yum Just had Paletas!!


Eating Borscht at the moment. Got the bug aligned, got some bulbs planted, and. Next is the ever popular aluminum in some form or other. Supposed to rain the rest of the week. We need it, but it is nicer to garden when it isn't't raining.

Oh, and we have a new addition. She rattles.:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Oh, and we have a new addition. She rattles.:laugh:


So are you going to keep teasing us or post up some pics?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So are you going to keep teasing us or post up some pics?


Oddly, I don't think I have any. And of course I can't get my pics off the camera anyway...my dongle got lost at Beer Turkey.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What. Nothing all day? Slackers!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:



Oh Hi!!! Brian, where IS everyone?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

No idea! I was just saying :wave: . . . Been so busy!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Oh Hi!!! Brian, where IS everyone?


Contemplating the spending of mass quantities of cash.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Contemplating the spending of mass quantities of cash.


yours or someone's elses cash?????

I have to send some of mine to Brian :wave::thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, seeing as how I'm a slacker and everything; I _was_ going to post this under it's own thread titled *All Things Scirocco*


http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/pdf/10.2514/1.50230


> Journal of Spacecraft and Rockets, November, Vol. 47, No. 6 : pp. 981-993
> 
> Design and Feasibility of ExoMars Supersonic Parachute Scirocco Test
> R. Votta, M. Marini, F. De Filippis, M. Di Vice, and R. Sabatano
> (doi: 10.2514/1.50230)


http://www.intechopen.com/books/win...nd-experimental-activities-for-tests-on-aeros 


> *SCIROCCO Plasma Wind Tunnel:Synergy between Numerical and Experimental Activities for Tests on Aerospace Structures*
> 
> Rosario Borrelli[SUP]1[/SUP] and Adolfo Martucci[SUP]1[/SUP]
> [SUP][1][/SUP] Italian Aerospace Research Center – CIRA, Italy
> ...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> @cholland...why not come here for Beer Turkey. Just show up, if you are brave enough


Cathy, I almost showed up at your place on Monday. A few friends were going to the race track that afternoon and I was going to join them.

Instead I spent the entire long weekend on the couch/in bed while feeling terrible, producing snot and watching James Bond movies on TV.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello.

I'm sitting at work, bored out of my mind. Again.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm sitting at work, bored out of my mind. Again.


Hiya buddy. :wave:


In other news, I lost my gas cap, got my car clayed and waxed, and my new passenger axle arrived in the mail today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> yours or someone's elses cash?????
> 
> I have to send some of mine to Brian :wave::thumbup:


Obviously the bank's...Daun has toys to feed with his pay cheque! 

Speaking of which, I now have dimples and joggles. This is a huge step toward RIVETS!

Sounds like the rattler passed her safety too. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Obviously the bank's...Daun has toys to feed with his pay cheque!
> 
> Speaking of which, I now have dimples and jiggles. This is a huge step toward RIVETS!
> 
> Sounds like the rattler passed her safety too. :thumbup:


NIce:thumbup: good for the rattler....The vanagon passed the smog in DE after a weld on the exhaust pipe, new gaskets, cat, muffler, tail pipe, wires, plugs, rotors, cap an adjustment on the TB :beer::beer::beer:

BTW the debate is really entrataining right now!!

Or is it this wine???

el t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> NIce:thumbup: good for the rattler....The vanagon passed the smog in DE after a weld on the exhaust pipe, new gaskets, cat, muffler, tail pipe, wires, plugs, rotors, cap an adjustment on the TB :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> BTW the debate is really entrataining right now!!
> 
> ...


LOL, you drinking wine too? what is this world coming to when staunch beer drinkers like us turn to grapes? Yellow Tail Chardonnay for me this evening, once I got home that is.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Ughhh... is it a car yet?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Ughhh... is it a car yet?


Maybe once it gets a steering wheel and seats. 

Nice tire choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Replaced my rad fan thermoswitch and the fan runs full time. Is that normal? :screwy: 

Please tell me it's just not broken in yet...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Scirocco16 said:


> Replaced my rad fan thermoswitch and the fan runs full time. Is that normal? :screwy:
> 
> Please tell me it's just not broken in yet...


You replaced the one on the rad? There is another one on side of e the head if memory serves...two prong, easy to confuse with another two prong nearby. I may be wrong, it was years ago that I last messed with mine. WHen I did,,,,I swapped the switch from below-but-not-right-under the rad and the bugger still managed to fill my eye socket with coolant. 16Vs can be spiteful like that, either that or they have a sick sense of humour. heart: just so she knows I love her anyways.....)


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

good morning everyone.......back to work on the stereo install pieces.....lots of fibreglass to be molded today.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

punchbug said:


> You replaced the one on the rad? There is another one on side of e the head if memory serves...two prong, easy to confuse with another two prong nearby. I may be wrong, it was years ago that I last messed with mine. WHen I did,,,,I swapped the switch from below-but-not-right-under the rad and the bugger still managed to fill my eye socket with coolant. 16Vs can be spiteful like that, either that or they have a sick sense of humour. heart: just so she knows I love her anyways.....)


yup, the one on the rad. I'ts just the fan switch and the old one actually worked, I just replaced it to be safe cuz I was replacing cooling system parts anyway. Maybe they just stick until they've been warmed up a few times?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so, uh. i took my mom's buick in to work today. replaced the ebcm (not as bad as i expected) abs lights still on (needs to be programmed by gm) and on the way home she decided to reward my efforts by puking dexcool all over my chosen route. why cant i convince her that the car is crap? dont get me wrong, it rides smooth (read dull and lifeless) is quite (lame) and has leather (readily available in cars that are actually good) and doesnt give them much trouble (usually) i still think it sucks, but i just work on it. :banghead::banghead:


other than that. its friday! hooray!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Obviously the bank's...Daun has toys to feed with his pay cheque!


This is only partially true. Actually the toy fund is not to be borrowed money in this instance.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Entering my car in a small local show tomorrow for fun. The judging is pretty low key but it would be nice to win something. Either way just gonna be a fun day. Hopefully someone will take some pretty pictures. :laugh: :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

weekend :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Speaking of which, I now have dimples and joggles. :thumbup:



Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

1st place in the limbo and watercooled class at a local show. Finally my car has earned some cool points.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Hmmmmmm.........


Sheesh, at least SOMEONE's awake. Today was typical....top down driving TO...top up driving back. At least it didn't rain ALL day! :thumbup: and for the record, a 16V still makes me a very happy girl.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Busy day-put in our upper kitchen cabinets and assembled the pressure tank for domestic water. We'll get some lowers in tomorrow, hopefully.









And eventually I'll get all the spots off the lens. I keep cleaning it too. Yes, the wall to ceiling paint transition doesn't look good, but since we are going to put in crown moulding, I don't care.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Busy day-put in our upper kitchen cabinets and assembled the pressure tank for domestic water. We'll get some lowers in tomorrow, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking pretty good. dig the color combo, and good call on crown molding. trim makes a world of difference, but beware, trim can be a pain. heed the old painters mantra "do your best, then caulk the rest"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

woody16v said:


> looking pretty good. dig the color combo, and good call on crown molding. trim makes a world of difference, but beware, trim can be a pain. heed the old painters mantra "do your best, then caulk the rest"


I also like the color combo. Nice job, John. :thumbup:

I unfortunately was the victim of a serial caulker. Which is all fine and good except when you are removing all of the trim and moulding that has been heavily caulked to walls and ceilings. :banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> I also like the color combo. Nice job, John. :thumbup:
> 
> I unfortunately was the victim of a serial caulker. Which is all fine and good except when you are removing all of the trim and moulding that has been heavily caulked to walls and ceilings. :banghead:


ah yes, apparently his best wasnt all that great. i think the idea is supposed to be that you will never get it perfect, so dont sweat it too much. just get it as close to perfect as you can (in a reasonable time when its your full-time employment) then remember that most if not all of the remaining flaws can be covered/puttied/filled/sanded away... unless of course you're planning for natural or simply stained wood look. then you pretty much have to get it right. 

having been the victim of a sloppy overcaulker a few times myself though, i feel your pain. it sucks to go behind that


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Busy day-put in our upper kitchen cabinets and assembled the pressure tank for domestic water. We'll get some lowers in tomorrow, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are allowed some spots on the lens.  
And painting eh? well, you ARE making progress. I am not and since I cannot sleep for whatever reason :banghead: I will probably not be very productive tomorrow, or later today...whatever....:thumbdown: I DID make small progress on my project, but it is still apart. and the end of the world is coming anyway.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The painting and color choices are all thanks to Mandy. I don't touch either. I will frame, sheath, roof, plumb, drywall and mud/sand all day, but don't want to do the painting. She still has the front half of this room to finish painting, but the goal was to get the cabinets in and the rest of the painting isn't near them.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

good call. 



morning all. :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

woody16v said:


> morning all. :wave:


Morning! (Barely here anyway)

So I rescued this '85 from the crusher a couple years ago. She's become a good car, but space considerations mean it's probably time for her to find a new home.










She's no longer wearing those wheels... currently has stock 13" tarantulas and stock springs. I could put some 16s on it for the sale though.

About those space considerations... did some test-fitting in the hangar yesterday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> This is only partially true. Actually the toy fund is not to be borrowed money in this instance.



Oh, I thought you were referring to something with shingles (of the non pathogenic type). My bad.

EDIT!! I own the page! AND I know the rules. Lucky for me I just uploaded a pile of pictures. So here goes...and sorry that they are from the last month or so, but it has been a good month. First, I did some landscape construction:










Still not quite done, but it's better. I went with Daun to a flyin in Brodhead, Wisconsin. Most were antiques, and I will not bore you with a lot of pics, but there were some nice old machines there...and we brought a few along too. 










Jim J and Ellen joined us, so there was .org content even...



















I tried so hard to mooch a ride in this, but no dice. 










By contrast, my plane was getting lots of small repairs like this one. A small crack needs a good sized patch to support the damaged area. No big deal, just time consuming. 










The next weekend was Track Day North:










There were two Sciroccos there! :laugh:



















Right around then we gained a new cat. We call him Dan-o and Puss Puss hates his guts. She's honing her street fighting skills on him.









The next weekend was the big AMSNOW snowmobile race at US131 in Martin Michigan. This 
event is for just bikes and sleds, and as you can see, it is very stressful:










My kid:










Okay, sending this batch...more coming. I have a rare spree of internet this evening.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> About those space considerations... did some test-fitting in the hangar yesterday.


I'm beginning to think you airplane freaks just got into it as an excuse to have a place to store more Sciroccos!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm beginning to think you airplane freaks just got into it as an excuse to have a place to store more Sciroccos!


Actually I'm losing space in this deal... I can fit two Sciroccos in the hangar under the 172. The Navion makes it much more difficult - the car has to remain mobile if there's any hope of getting the plane out.

So we'll see if I have any more news by the end of the week on alternatives to my dilemma.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Why not invest in some wheel-dollies Daun? That will keep it moveable


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Why not invest in some wheel-dollies Daun? That will keep it moveable


OR....why not, umm, adjust the roofline? You KNOW that will make it fit easier! 










Okay, since I once again have internet (is this a trend? Dunno, but I will go with it! :thumbup I will post a few more pics. 

Alrighty then, so fall is a great time to get out and see nature. So I rented a plane and flew up te lake to see some birds!










Yep, SNOWBIRDS! (did you see them in the first picture?)










It was a nice show, but they had to stop it for a while because someone decided to go for a swim. 

Then we had another weekend at the local track, for the Ontario Street Car Association finals. 










Our tool guy's car, it is a bit angry:










They had an open lapping event too, and I spotted this Italian princes:










My buddy brought his new car. He's a distinguished older gent, and will be headed for Florida for the winter. What you don't see from that story is that he sold/parted the world's fastest Maxima to buy this one. And while in Florida, this car will get some , umm maintenence. Like standalone. It was already on a serious diet....he has cut a lot of metal out to shed unnecessary weight. I think we're all going to race the same series next year, should be fun.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> OR....why not, umm, adjust the roofline? You KNOW that will make it fit easier!


LOL! While this may be true, I'm not quite ready to lose the roof on the 16v.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, so we drove out to this fly in and a guy I know from where I rent took me up for a ride in his homebuilt RV9A. What a nice smooth flying plane! And fast! (and a nice colour )










We did a nice high speed low pass of the field at amost 200mph which was fun. Not to be outdone, we landed just as this Harvard buzzed the field. It was LOUD....and we couldn't see much after he oiled us down!










Still nice enough outside for some top down fun.










And here is a gratuitous pretty sunset, just because:










Ah yes, Beer Turkey....:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:










And the initial part of the decommissioning process for the Hot Rod has begun. He took it for a drive through the bush, off the local table top jump, through some creeks, and eventually VW's great design features kicked in:










It seems that is you drop the rad support/crossmember low enough the car simply turns itself off in self defense. (snapped a fuel line). Reattaching the fuel supply, this thing still starts and runs. So she has a few more adventures in her. Her heart has already been comittted to the neighbour for a tractor pull machine, and that car sure has had a hell of a life. The replacement is sitting leaking acid...she rejected her new battery....gotta love VWs. :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, the last batch! So my project has looked pretty much like this for the last while. It gets cleco'd together, then taken apart, then back together and so on as various bits are lined up cleaned, fixed or riveted. Nothing much new to see here, but the jig is an impressive bit of fabrication:










I did get to help cut up the new skins with this little tin snip.  Very fun to use!










We also needed to put a few bends ( joggles) in the edges of the new skins. Luckily my friend has this smallish sheet metal brake.  (yeah, it's a monster, and totaly overkill for my little plane)










I also get to spend a ton of time with my mom. We went to see the Comfort Maple, which, at 530 year old, _is even older than RoccoJulie_!!! :laugh:










So I will leave you with that. Headed for Massachussetts later in the week...should be fun! (Except the driving a Hyundai part...)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Holy crap! 530 years old, that is awesome!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Holy crap! 530 years old, that is awesome!


Almost as long as it's been since anybody posted in here! 

Mixed emotions this morning. Today I am probably saying goodbye:










And hello:










Well, sort-of anyway. The 172 is moving to Wilmington and staying in the family with my sister's bf Jeff. (Many of you have met him at Cincy.) The Navion has belonged to a friend for the past 25+ years, so I'm pretty familiar with its history. In fact, aerial pics from the very FIRST Cincy were taken from this airplane. (There's your Scirocco content!)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sounds like a win-win, Daun. You can still visit with the 172 _and_ get to own a sweet, sweet looking Navion! :thumbup:

What years are the 172 and Navion?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: good afternoon

Daun, I look forward to seeing this Navion in the future


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Daun,

I'm squinting from waaaaay out West, (where we knowz how to capsize Catamarans, 'spensive ones) and it looks like it's a mighty fine aero-plane.

Recondition yer Grounds! :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Hey Daun,
> 
> I'm squinting from waaaaay out West, (where we knowz how to capsize Catamarans, 'spensive ones) and it looks like it's a mighty fine aero-plane.
> 
> Recondition yer Grounds! :laugh:


LOL!!! How right you are Brother T - she's got some electrical weirdness to sort out so that will be high on the list. She hadn't flown in two years until today. But she is home safely tucked away in my hangar, and I'm about to take the 16v on an adventure for a day or so.

And Joe - the 172 is a '56. The Navion was built in 1948.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I always thought of that 172 as home. So now I have a bigger home! Glad _ounfinalkyngotmto_ (autocorrect for "finally got to"  ) scratch that itch, you sure have been wanting one for ages, and the color will look good with your eyes! And with the 16V. umpkin:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I also get to spend a ton of time with my mom. We went to see the Comfort Maple, which, at 530 year old, _*was planted by RoccoJulie*_!!! :laugh:


There I fixed your sentence for you. :laugh:

Sorry Julie....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> There I fixed your sentence for you. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry Julie....


Why thank you John. Speaking of which, I wll see that gal this evening as I head for Cape Cod (stopover in Amsterdam!) .Taking my 85 year old mom to see her brother. Driving the pride of Korea (Hyundai Sonata, which absolutely gets Kia parking) It will be fine for a highway haul as long as I don't lapse into a boredom induced coma. 

I'm going to plant some (flower) bulbs before I head out, just because that needs to get done. Just sitting here waiting for sunrise so I can see what I am planting. Of course, I have a detour on the way to pick up some pistons. It would not be right to travel without getting some parts!

Edit: Bulbs are in ( a few hundred little ones) And go buy some crocuses to plant. Cheap and easy to pop in. you will be glad to see their sunny faces after all that bleak snow stuff. John? This means you. just do it, don't tell the family and it will be a "surprise" for the boy to find. Mine were more exotic, which is why I wanted them in the ground.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I always thought of that 172 as home. So now I have a bigger home! Glad _ounfinalkyngotmto_ (autocorrect for "finally got to"  ) scratch that itch, you sure have been wanting one for ages, and the color will look good with your eyes! And with the 16V. umpkin:


Thanks Cathy... yeah, we'll have more room for camping gear for OSH this year lol!

And speaking of the 16v, we did a little 400+ mile round trip over the last day and visited JediLynne, who has not logged on here in quite some time.










While there I also spent time driving Sheila's '80 Scirocco (which at one time I owned a few years ago) and that was a treat. Overall it was a great little getaway from the daily grind.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> There I fixed your sentence for you. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry Julie....




Jeeze, a girl gets busy on a project and you guys start stabbing away....
Besides, I didn't plant that one. Ever see the giant redwoods?...
I didn't plant them either


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Thanks Cathy... yeah, we'll have more room for camping gear for OSH this year lol!
> 
> And speaking of the 16v, we did a little 400+ mile round trip over the last day and visited JediLynne, who has not logged on here in quite some time.
> 
> ...


WOW what.a nice image! those cars look fabulous! And how great is it to do a fall road trip in a 16V? I will post a picture of this sweet Kia by the seaside. Oh wait, no I won't. it is a Kia......


@roccojulie....good try on those redwoods but I have a YouTube video of you putting that seed in the ground. Busted!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> WOW what.a nice image! those cars look fabulous! And how great is it to do a fall road trip in a 16V? I will post a picture of this sweet Kia by the seaside. Oh wait, no I won't. it is a Kia......


LOL!!!

That was the only pic I took on the whole trip - I had forgotten the camera in the hangar. The red one needs some attention, Lynne has been somewhat neglectful of her as of late. She has been chastized.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Im gonna ask in here, if anyone has a mk1 duckbill spoiler for sale because not everyone frequents the classifieds.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> Jeeze, a girl gets busy on a project and you guys start stabbing away....
> Besides, I didn't plant that one. Ever see the giant redwoods?...
> I didn't plant them either



btw- In the very late 50's, when my Parents migrated from the East Coast out West, they initially stayed in a hollowed out (due to a past fire) Redwood tree. It's the stuff of family lore, but having known them I believe it.

At the time Moms was sporting the upswept little 'fro and Pops was looking very Academic w/ the full beard, tweed w/ patches sport jacket and the Clark Kent eyeglass frames.... 

Just think what all these young's w/ all that ink are going to look like in twenty or thirty more years.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> btw- In the very late 50's, when my Parents migrated from the East Coast out West, they initially stayed in a hollowed out (due to a past fire) Redwood tree. It's the stuff of family lore, but having known them I believe it.
> 
> At the time Moms was sporting the upswept little 'fro and Pops was looking very Academic w/ the full beard, tweed w/ patches sport jacket and the Clark Kent eyeglass frames....
> 
> Just think what all these young's w/ all that ink are going to look like in twenty or thirty more years.


I believe it, my grandmother lived in a chicken coop for 3-4years while her dad and uncle cut the lumber, shaped and dried the boards to build their house, so it was my great grandma and great grandpa and their 5 kids in a chicken coop.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

She's a Maaaaainiac, a Maniac on the floorrr...

'Flashdance' is on in the background as I type. < sigh > yes, I really am _that _old...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Installed my new axle today finally and its making weird noises. If I accelerate more than very lightly it makes a groaning/creaking almost grinding sound. I'm not sure if it's actually from the axle or from something else. Maybe related to the k-bar I installed today? It seemed to be going so well too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> She's a Maaaaainiac, a Maniac on the floorrr...
> 
> 'Flashdance' is on in the background as I type. < sigh > yes, I really am _that _old...


Don't feel bad T. I never actually watched the movie but the soundtrack is around here somewhere. Gonna be packin' up all my stuff to move again pretty soon.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Installed my new axle today finally and its making weird noises. If I accelerate more than very lightly it makes a groaning/creaking almost grinding sound. I'm not sure if it's actually from the axle or from something else. Maybe related to the k-bar I installed today? It seemed to be going so well too.



I asked a whole bunch of questions a hour or two ago but it didn't post (not the 'Vex's fault btw...)

In short;

Did you replace the (CV Joints) w/ Re-manufactured Axle-all-in-one?

Did you Remove (or Loosen) the Axle Nut and then put the car back on the ground, roll it with the Axle Nut Loose/Removed? 

Does the sound change with the speed of the Motor, or w/ the Direction of Travel?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Don't feel bad T. I never actually watched the movie but the soundtrack is around here somewhere. Gonna be packin' up all my stuff to move again pretty soon.



Just finished another 'Dude, we gots to move... _Today_" decampment last weekend. 

Eh, getting good at something doesn't make it optimal. Love the old roomate a bunch, as a human being, and a Patriot, but glad to have my piece of mind returning around whatever quarters I inhabit.

Oh, and by the way, Rent, Borrow, 'acquire' for a viewing, a copy of *Flashdance*. It's seminal in certain respects and it's past the 'it doesn't age well' aspect of a film made in the 80's... It's matured, so to speak, into a film worthy of the worthy bits it possesses.

(Wow, a Google search for 'Flashdance' pops a whole bunch of cheap, scantly clad 'Halloween Costumes' up on the top row.... Halloween Costumes, riiiight...)

It aint Shakespeare, nor 'the Battleship Potemkin', nor Fellini. but then it ain't _'Thank God It's Friday'_ either. ("I am Marv!, the Leatherman!")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjQtSUObu3Q


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*1978, the Year in Film*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1978_film 

I was looking a the list of films that came out in 1978, you know, all last Century and evcerything but take a gander:




> 1. *Grease*
> 2. *Superman *
> 3. *Animal House *
> 4. Every Which Way but Loose
> ...


I've highlit a few, and there are some admittedly stinkeroos on there, but well, OK some profound wrap up excapes me at the moment as it's late and I'm being called to by both bittersweet chocolate ice cream in the freezer and and unfinished bottle of beer besides the TV. 
It's nice some times to be fought over.
g'night...:wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

How did you manage to NOT highlight the one that prominently features a Mk1 Scirocco? (Dawn of the Dead)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TBerk said:


> I asked a whole bunch of questions a hour or two ago but it didn't post (not the 'Vex's fault btw...)
> 
> In short;
> 
> ...


It was a brand new axle. I tightened the axle nut pretty good before putting the wheel on then torqued it down with the car on the ground. The sound seems to happen when I accelerate too briskly, almost like something is slipping from too much torque.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Busy week/weekend for us. Kitchen is just about done.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great progress.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> How did you manage to NOT highlight the one that prominently features a Mk1 Scirocco? (Dawn of the Dead)



Hold on to your hat; 

I've never seen it....

otoh, I neglected 4, 12, 18, & 23...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Hold on to your hat;
> 
> I've never seen it....


ARE YOU SERIOUS.......oh tberk........demerits for you..... that is a loss of confidence in the gallop polls

Win pic:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS.......oh tberk........demerits for you..... that is a loss of confidence in the gallop polls



When you own the page, OWN The PAGE.

I'll get right on seeing DotD, but I feel it might be a little to slap-stick-y for me...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> When you own the page, OWN The PAGE.
> 
> I'll get right on seeing DotD, but I feel it might be a little to slap-stick-y for me...


I was looking for a bad picture...that is all I could find:vampire: Had to make it small for cathy:laugh:


----------



## DaveBowie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Scirocco for sale...*

1989 16V Scirocco GTX for sale.

See Kijiji advert...

http://banff.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=424232136&Guid=13a81491-4f80-a20b-2660-9340fffee03f

1989 Scirocco 16v GTX
Just under 177 000km
Japanese version with euro bumpers and American headlights
Montreal rims
Cooper CS4 tires
I've owned the car since 109 000km
My km's are 90% highway
Set of winters available with 2 seasons on them
Maintenance and parts records
Oil changes every 5000km with synthetic 5w30
Next oil change due at 180 000km
Timing belt checked and good
91 octane fuel used
Underside of car has an undercoat from LineX, needs a touch up for winter
Paint can with matching paint for touch up work
Extra window switch


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I was looking for a bad picture...that is all I could find:vampire: Had to make it small for cathy:laugh:
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y548HsgOznY


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Giants-Game-7-romp-led-by-Cain-Scutaro-3972641.php 



aaaaaaAAAAaaaAAAaAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Righty Then! 


Dem dere be Giants!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Still working on putting my interior back together.

I can't find my glovebox. I've found the glovebox lid. I've found all the stuff I had in the glovebox. But the glovebox? Nowhere to be found. Been looking all week. This is driving me nuts. :banghead:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

good afternoon


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

The Scirocco forum is so slow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The Scirocco forum is so slow.


Say something, and it won't be.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

chris16vrocco said:


> say something, and it won't be.


something!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Wellll, I _can _trickle charge the Chit Chat thread, but..... (and youze guys thought I had no self restraint.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The Scirocco forum is so slow.


No worries, I am back from my vacation with my mom. We had a blast!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Well T - the new battery arrived today, so a proper test-flight or two with more electrons was in order.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

glad your back Cathy 

Daun :heart: the pictures of the Navion ... especially like the last one :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

That Sir, is a proper plane.

Just be careful, when flying outside of Kansas, that you don't run into these guys...

[video]http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/12800000/Wicked-Witch-and-Flying-Monkey-Animated-the-wicked-witch-of-the-west-12822316-480-360.gif[/video]


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

vwdaun said:


> Well T - the new battery arrived today, so a proper test-flight or two with more electrons was in order.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Looking really good Daun, she's really pretty and goes well with your eyes......
I have to get back to reality here and see if I can get mine back in one piece. Then we can plan a nice vacation in the Finger Lakes wine region, boy is THAT a pretty area in the fall!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Daun, that is one sweet looking plane. Hope to have a fly in it someday!

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

During some work related testing I set up a dummy account and this is what it spit out:



> Your Number is: 31553050


If you squint reeeeeeeal hard you can make out some Scirocco Content in the middle there...

PS- *Rally Caps* _do _seem to work: Zero to Zero in the Seventh Inning of the World Series, Game II, and the Giants squeeze a run across the plate...

btw II- Shamelessly Pic Pimping from Facebook:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Two days, no posts? WTF???

Caution: Actual Scirocco Content.

Something happened to me Wednesday that's only happened one other time in 19 years of Scirocco driving. Both times were for the same reason.

A Scirocco left me stranded.

The car in question is the '85, and luckily I was only about a mile from the airport (and tools and a tow strap) as I managed to limp it a few miles to a gas station up the street. It looks like dual fuel pump replacement is in my not-to-distant future.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Two days, no posts? WTF???



Dude. I mean really.



vwdaun said:


> Caution: Actual Scirocco Content.


I am aligning up to actually watch 'Dawn of the Dead' this weekend. Neptuno was right, I should have seen this by now. 

From what I've seen so far it's going to require copious amounts of Adult Beverages, but it does have a Scirocco MkI in it in a Cameo Role, so well, that's going to be the only reason I'm watching it, to be frank.











(Film Snob that I realize I am, there are a whole bunch of films that I have on 'the List' to get to, and a whole lot of people's personal favorites didn't make the cut.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Or a drive through the Hills, in a Scirocco, with the Radio turned off...


No Scirocco driving for me today, it is pouring and not letting up for the next few days. (= road is a mudhole) THEN we will probably get the end of Sandy, and more rain. (=even more mud) :thumbdown: I think I will find some stout and head for the darkroom if this continues. But for this afternoon I have a date with some aluminum. Acid etched some nice rash into my arms last night.....today will be some hole-sawing. Remind me again why I ddn't just buy a home built? A year is getting beyond my "givea****anymore" threshold. Just not feeling it today.

Contemplating the harsh reality that Sciroccos will need to be winterized before it IS winter...blech, I hate that thought. Yeah, I'm just a ray of frakkin' sunshine eh? I DO have a grey cat though, so that's all good. AAAAND I swam my cell phone last night, as if I don't have enough problems joining the new millennium! :thumbup:

Okay, time to get some lunch figured out and hit the road. Gotta keep plugging away at "the project"....John, what's doing with that house these days?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Somebody should buy this thing from me. $500 obo. umpkin:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Remind me again why I ddn't just buy a home built? A year is getting beyond my "givea****anymore" threshold. Just not feeling it today.
> 
> Gotta keep plugging away at "the project"....John, what's doing with that house these days?


Wow. Building a house and rebuilding an airplane bring up the same thoughts and feelings. Interesting. The kitchen cabinets are in and just waiting on a filler strip, so we can put the island cabinets in place. Then the countertop is templated and built(not by us). Today I finish the bathroom-some plumbing and majority of drywall. Tomorrow I move on to the master bath and put the shower in and finish up and fix some drywall. Then we will have 7 rooms ready for mud. :banghead:

You know...We could swap projects for a weekend.  We would have to get Daun to fly us back and forth. I would enjoy working on an airplane for a weekend.
ps-plenty of pics on my facebook and it's public: http://www.facebook.com/JohnWorden01


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow. Building a house and rebuilding an airplane bring up the same thoughts and feelings. Interesting. The kitchen cabinets are in and just waiting on a filler strip, so we can put the island cabinets in place. Then the countertop is templated and built(not by us). Today I finish the bathroom-some plumbing and majority of drywall. Tomorrow I move on to the master bath and put the shower in and finish up and fix some drywall. Then we will have 7 rooms ready for mud. :banghead:
> 
> You know...We could swap projects for a weekend.  We would have to get Daun to fly us back and forth. I would enjoy working on an airplane for a weekend.
> ps-plenty of pics on my facebook and it's public: http://www.facebook.com/JohnWorden01


Oh yeah, THAT would work out brilliantly. I'm not even sure that *I* can make sense of my "bag and tag" mess for the next phase, and I took it apart. and you do NOT want to see my efforts at drywall. Sort of a stucco look...is that what you were aiming for? If so. Yep, let's swap. I haven't been to the East Coast for a few days.....pretty sure reinserting the centre section of this airplane will be a laugh riot. It was fun enough to remove with gravity on our side......but it will be a while yet before it goes in anyways, so you have lots of time to make your travel plans.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

hmmm... Maybe it's too "on topic" for this thread, but my hatch cover "hinge" clips both broke for some unknown reason. Ordered two from 1stvwparts.com, and I get this message from the rep that says vw only had 1 of those left, do I still want it? Of course I said yes, but does that mean they're done making those? Mk1autohaus is out of stock too, but i suppose there are dealers that still have these. 

Can one of the parts guys on here run a search on the part number? 155-867-787


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Contemplating the harsh reality that Sciroccos will need to be winterized before it IS winter...blech, I hate that thought.


I hear ya. This year I drove mine daily since early April; seven month straight... Winter sucks big time. Frankenstorm being just around the corner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I hear ya. This year I drove mine daily since early April; seven month straight... Winter sucks big time. Frankenstorm being just around the corner.


yeah, I daily'd mine all summer too, the bug was not amused when I called her back into service for work duties. 

And Frankenstorm, sorry, that one is MY fault. At least it isn't going to be Snowmageddon this year! That freaky storm last year was the worst snow I drove in all winter. If you could call that winter. I suspect we will pay for that this year.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> Two days, no posts? WTF???



ive been neglecting communication with most of the outside world lately. 

but i did get the oven done for the most part! has a fire in it right now!

facebook album ill get the other pics all together once i get the ones my mom took, and get them in photobucket. it'll get some prettying up eventually but this is it for the time being.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk:
That, sir, is one awesome pumpkin. Hell, even Das Katie liked it!  

Daun:
That's a right pretty plane there. 


In Cuppieland....
We're still working on straightening out the whirlwind that was the moving in of Das Katie. But, it's slowly getting sorted out. It's a lot less messy around here now....
Hard, though, to get the time to do everything. It's fall - that means leaves. Lots of leaves. And, a Katie that's working a lot of nights (Thanks, Macy's!!) 
Oh: 
I did manage to take advantage of a rain-free (  ) weekend to make some shiny cars!
Yesterday, Das Quantum was treated to a bath, clay bar, rub, and wax. It perked up rather well. 
Today, Jane (Das Katie's G6) got the same treatment. Katie is happy....


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

wanted to say hi! Im still alive currently deployed to afghanistan. 

daun plane looks awesome


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Meltkamp said:


> wanted to say hi! Im still alive currently deployed to afghanistan.
> 
> daun plane looks awesome


Get your ass back in one piece.....That is all Im saying.....
Your missing watching the Tigers loosing the world series......That is really painful to me....Oh yeah and Im in Delaware waiting for Hurracain Sandy. We are supposed to get all sorts of crap from that storm:thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Ill try

Missing alot of great games. We have afn which is military network, so we get the games sometimes but the commercials omg! they are horrible, all military psa's haha.
Be safe with that storm comin in


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Scirocco16 said:


> hmmm... Maybe it's too "on topic" for this thread, but my hatch cover "hinge" clips both broke for some unknown reason. Ordered two from 1stvwparts.com, and I get this message from the rep that says vw only had 1 of those left, do I still want it? Of course I said yes, but does that mean they're done making those? Mk1autohaus is out of stock too, but i suppose there are dealers that still have these.
> 
> Can one of the parts guys on here run a search on the part number? 155-867-787


The things the back of the hatch cover clip into and pivet in? They are exactly the same part as the clip for the hood prop rod. Very readily available- I bought one a few months ago from a generic auto parts website.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

cholland_ said:


> The things the back of the hatch cover clip into and pivet in? They are exactly the same part as the clip for the hood prop rod. Very readily available- I bought one a few months ago from a generic auto parts website.


Yup, those. My hood prop clip's white though, and those are black. Haven't been able to find any websites that arent out of stock. I just got another message from the rep and he says the part # is now "obsolete." I suppose there's some generic clips around that will work...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, this is too cool to not share, courtesy of one of the Dayton hangar guys. 

http://hint.fm/wind/

It is really neat right now, with that big low sucking in air from half of the US. 

In other news, the new rattler has a new rattle. A tinny one from the gearbox area (we think? Hard to isolate it) Does not change with rpm, does not change with in/ out of gear. Sounds like a loose fastener or something, but nothing is there that we can see...which means it is likely internal. Ideas? This is a 99 TDI.

And in the helpful hints department. if you ever have to get rubber cement off of rubber, vinegar works great. Soak for fifteen minutes, cement rubs right off. Who knew?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*East Coasters Report in,*

So, are the Maryland card holders all back with us? Joe? How's that baby? elT!!! You still there? Who else was out there in this mess? nd once again, it was my fault, sorry about that.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that wind report thingy is pretty cool. my area had some trees down, powers out at work so im not there now. nothing significant to report around the house and yard. just a bunch of leaves. 

how about joe, jim, and timob? from the news it looked like philly and jersey got it quite a bit worse than we did here. 

im also curious about the southern md crew. esp brian, with him being right on the water and all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi errbody! :wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Morning, Chris! :wave: 

It's quite cold outside - brr!!!
At least it's not nearly as windy as yesterday was. Seeing traffic lights go nearly horizontal... that wasn't good. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Hi errbody! :wave:


good to see you checking in. how'd you fare in the storm?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:lurk:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Scirocco16 said:


> My hood prop clip's white though, and those are black.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> So, are the Maryland card holders all back with us? Joe? How's that baby? elT!!! You still there? Who else was out there in this mess? nd once again, it was my fault, sorry about that.


Just checking in. We are ok. Couple of scary moments but nothing like some folks at the shore or even up further in NYC. Mother nature spared us and our area in Delaware.
Hope others are safe and sound
El T


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> I'm also curious about the southern md crew. esp Brian, with him being right on the water and all.


I talked to Brian "vwleadfoot" earlier today via text message on my phone, said he is ok


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> I talked to Brian "vwleadfoot" earlier today via text message on my phone, said he is ok



excellent news


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

woody16v said:


> good to see you checking in. how'd you fare in the storm?


A couple areas in downtown Toronto lost power, 100mph winds, one person died after getting hit by a flying Staples sign. Weather was pretty crazy but nothing like the east coast.

I was on an airplane last night, landed in Toronto while the hurricane was passing by. Bumpy ride, even bumpier landing. But I'm still alive so I guess it couldn't have been too bad.


----------



## TheVdubFire (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey everyone
Where can I find information on what to look for when buying a scirooco, or how to buy a scirocco... I used search reference and looked in the FAQ section but no luck.. Any suggestion/help would be nice, thanks.
PS can I post this as a new topic?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheVdubFire said:


> Hey everyone
> Where can I find information on what to look for when buying a scirooco, or how to buy a scirocco... I used search reference and looked in the FAQ section but no luck.. Any suggestion/help would be nice, thanks.
> PS can I post this as a new topic?


It sure can be a new topic, although it has been covered lots of times. Soft underbellies are the worst flaw, especially where the suspension mounts in. On MkIs, look for a decent windshield and gasket, windshields are near unobtanium. Lucky for us we can get replacement windshield gaskets at least. A lot of the mechanicals are shared with other early water coolers, but many cosmetic/ body items are unique to the Scirocco, which makes it easier to find mechanical than body bits. This group is really great at saving parts, and we all have the best interest of these agile little cars in mind when we squirrel things away. Most of the problems seen in used Sciroccos are not unique to Sciroccos...so look for Bondo, rust, cracks, leaks, listen for odd noises,( though some are minor concerns....) and generally check for signs of neglect. No reason to pass on a neglected one, but the price should be adjusted downwards if it's rough and that involves you having the time and cash resources to restore one. If a parts car comes along for "scrap" price, snag that if you have space, you wll be amazed at the little bits you may find useful. There have been some really nice cars coming up on here.... Those would require more cash up front but less time wrenching, in theory at least. They are all old cars, after all.

Let us know what you are looking for and our resident matchmaker Daun will find you a suitable automotive partner.:heart: he is like our Scirocco rescue guy...he knows all of them I think.....


AND!! Just noticed you are a Canuck...they are really easy to bring into Canada from the US. You may be able to find a salt free example at a great price if you don't mind a bit of travelling.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> So, are the Maryland card holders all back with us? Joe? How's that baby? elT!!! You still there? Who else was out there in this mess? nd once again, it was my fault, sorry about that.





woody16v said:


> that wind report thingy is pretty cool. my area had some trees down, powers out at work so im not there now. nothing significant to report around the house and yard. just a bunch of leaves.
> 
> how about joe, jim, and timob? from the news it looked like philly and jersey got it quite a bit worse than we did here.
> 
> im also curious about the southern md crew. esp brian, with him being right on the water and all.


Hey guys, we are a-ok. Seriously, Philadelphia dodged a bullet. It was almost a non-event for us here, except for two days of cancelled work. Little baby Crosby was fine as well. Not even moisture in the basement!

:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> ... I was on an airplane last night, landed in Toronto while the hurricane was passing by. Bumpy ride, even bumpier landing. But I'm still alive so I guess it couldn't have been too bad.


No worries, the shear terror of an airliner crashing only lasts a few minutes for the passengers. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> No worries, the shear terror of an airliner crashing only lasts a few minutes for the passengers. :thumbup:


That's not funny, but it is SO funny LOLumpkin:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Off topic is on topic in this forum*

Okay, here is the noise. Once again, 99 TDi so ignore the main engine rattle. It's that tinny one that is of concern...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFLX9hOliw4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I will post in the TDI forum also, but thanks.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Video is private, so no bueno.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Video is private, so no bueno.



See if that works now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> See if that works now.


Works for me!






And I have no clue what that noise is...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh it is a really annoying sound.like a washer or some light chunk of metal rattling around, but what and of more importance, WHERE? In other news, I have had a few days break from Ercoupe, so I have finally caught up on my huge backlog of negatives. Remember those? Despite the invention of digital, I still like the look of "the silver canvas".... There is just something about legit black and white that is lacking in digital. or maybe it is the shortfalls of film that I like? Or maybe it is the stout? :laugh::beer:


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Oh it is a really annoying sound.like a washer or some light chunk of metal rattling around, but what and of more importance, WHERE? ...



Princess Auto!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Princess Auto!


Trust me, we used that...still can't isolate it. In other news, Chris, joe etc...you doing this again?


http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486293_10151162461317739_862443314_n.jpg?dl=1

If so, we require pics...get on it!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Bonelli GTG...nice Halloween themed image! love it. here are my spooky offerings...


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Bonelli GTG...nice Halloween themed image! love it. here are my spooky offerings...


:thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i 2nd marc's statement. but that does sound pretty bad. 


who here knows something about high resistance in maf power circuits on mkIII jetta (aba)...'s. grounds are reconditioned, tested per bentely's suggestions, found 500ohm's where .5ohms should be. and so far i have found nothing wrong in the harness. except for the fact that it is no longer taped, and my boss is getting kinda pissed that its taking me this long to find the problem (as if it would be better if i had thrown a maf and an ecm at it only to find that the problem is between the two) 

also. where is this mysterious E7 splice? bentley says its "in motronic engine wiring harness" which doesnt help all that much. 

i know this isnt the mkII forum, but im not sure about those guys... :sly:

im finding that i dislike mkIII's... intensely


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Scirocco spotting today!! First Mk1 Scirocco I've seen in the wild since the late 90's. Mars Red. Looked lowered, had a black rear spoiler and I think had louvers. 

Sadly no pic - went by too quick to snap one. Had to do a double take. I think this may be Beau's car. Not positive, though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> Scirocco spotting today!! First Mk1 Scirocco I've seen in the wild since the late 90's. Mars Red. Looked lowered, had a black rear spoiler and I think had louvers.
> 
> Sadly no pic - went by too quick to snap one. Had to do a double take. I think this may be Beau's car. Not positive, though.


NOICE!!!!:thumbup::thumbup: Of course, supporting (even crappy cell phone) pictarz would be a nice touch. But nonetheless, pretty cooll! And :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*53* more sleeps till Christmas people....better ask your significant other what they want in their stocking....and by significant other, I mean your scirocco of course.....so what mods are ya cooking up this season? Mine are getting new license stickers and full tanks of gas...and hopefully oil changes. That should blow the budget......


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Link to Wind Map; My Queen, I luvs you; perfect for local bike riding planning...

- Krylon spray paint vs just buying the black ones vs having both Black and White ones, etc; the Black material is less prone to become as brittle over the long run. Lots of 'stuff' became the ABS type like Visor Clips. Check out Cabriolet parts for Scirocco Replacements in that case.

- Punchbuggy and Bonelli, re: Spooky Pik'turs... noice indeed. (btw, Digital is quicker but Silver Nitrides & Halides do live on...)


- uhhhhh, Yes the "What to look for in a 'New to Me' Scirocco" can and should be it's own thread...

- ummm, MKIII VWs are parts cars for other models, sorry.

- If you are in Afghanistan and are reading this right now, you've done your share and have been there long enough, Come Home.

- OK, that the amount of topics I can retain long enough at one time without going back and reviewing the previous page, what with my brother bugging me to come help fix something so- OTD I go...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Been a while since I have checked in. I am back to work as of Monday after 3 months off for back surgery. Feels great to be back on my feet making money again! I would like to thanks *cholland_* for the tip about the parcel shelf pivot clips, I have needed these for a long time so thanks :thumbup: 

I hope everyone on the East Coast made it through ok, seeing videos and pics of what went on was pretty wild.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :beer:

Didn't realize I owned the page, so in accordance with the rules I present a 70's Challenger I saw race a few weekends ago. 1600hp twin turbo 526 Hemi, saw it run a 6.64! Can't remember the MPH. Enjoy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone want to mud the rest of my house? :laugh: I'm really tired of it...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anyone want to mud the rest of my house? :laugh: I'm really tired of it...



Suuuure, Ship it on out here and I'll take care of it fer ya, West Coast Style!

(Love dem SCs...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anyone want to mud the rest of my house? :laugh: I'm really tired of it...


I'll get right on that.:thumbup:

Wait!!!!!! I live in the deciduous biome. That means, yup, the deciduousness part....raking leaves from 14 acres worth of trees. My body says I am done, but my yard is telling me otherwise. On the plus side, I always find a Dekay's brown or red belly or two. They are such cool little snakes! I never see them in the summer, just garters.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storeria_dekayi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storeria_occipitomaculata_occipitomaculata


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The cool thing about a house in the woods is, I can ignore the leaves. They will blow away or possibly get mowed.

Three day weekend! :thumbup: Three days of mudding and sanding. :thumbdown:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> ...I always find a Dekay's brown or red belly or two. They are such cool little snakes!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storeria_dekayi
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storeria_occipitomaculata_occipitomaculata


Crazy short life span! Of course I am used to boas that live up to 30 years...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Crazy short life span! Of course I am used to boas that live up to 30 years...


Hey Will, pm me your digits, I lost them when I changed phones.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The cool thing about a house in the woods is, I can ignore the leaves. They will blow away or possibly get mowed.
> 
> Three day weekend! :thumbup: Three days of mudding and sanding. :thumbdown:



Oh, I had abdominal surgery one fall and mentioned the leaves to hubby dearest. he said the wind takes them away. yep, that's me, the wind. The wind just dumps them up against places they shouldn't be. Ours are so thick that they will kill the grass, and other small plants. Not to mention the slimy mess when they rot in places you don't want them...and then the tree seedlings start growing out of your eaves troughs....ummm, ne, I will keep raking. day two of that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The cool thing about a house in the woods is, I can ignore the leaves. They will blow away or possibly get mowed.



Mulch em under; whats w/ Raking Leaves? Youze guys are cwazy... Return them to the soil. (But I suppose jumping in a big ol pile of leaves is kinda fun...)

I'm off to Santa Cruz come Monday for a quick in-n-out; Santa Cruz where a local college's mascot is the Banana Slug!


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

veetarded said:


> Crazy short life span! Of course I am used to boas that live up to 30 years...


My wife and I have a 20 year old, still going strong, no longer the same size as when we got her those many years ago however.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

my 1986 O.D. turned 94001 miles today!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

egisjohn said:


> my 1986 O.D. turned 94001 miles today!



Hey hey, It's just getting broken in!


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Hey hey, It's just getting broken in!


 Yes it is. my 1984 had 25000 on it then a tree fell on it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Mulch em under; whats w/ Raking Leaves? Youze guys are cwazy... Return them to the soil. (But I suppose jumping in a big ol pile of leaves is kinda fun...)
> 
> I'm off to Santa Cruz come Monday for a quick in-n-out; Santa Cruz where a local college's mascot is the Banana Slug!



Oh, I am just returning them to the trees they came from. The grass gets its now clippings...it' not like they 're going to the landfill or anything.....spent today on the back yard and I'd say it's half done. AAAnd

My bug gave me the big...I think I can....um...no...I can't...... followed by the ever loving big old German FU....honestly, she has been spoiled enough that the least thing she could do is start.not even sort of impressed.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw- In the realm of stretching everything in your life to refer to Sciroccos, some kind of way, (in this case the design of the VW I-4 being of a an originating Diesel Tractor genesis...) I've been playing merry hob w/ my frustration level trying to 'unstick' some fused rings in a three cylinder Ford Tractor.

So far I've tried brute force/leverage (broke the lever), and chemicals but not yet Heat/Cold. 

PB Blaster was laughed (and sloughed) off, (weak) ammonia didn't help any (didn't have access to the really Strong Laboratory Grade stuff), so as of now the offending space is soaking in a 50/50 mix of ATF and Acetone. 

The Rings are a given to be toast, and it'll likely need re-sleaving, but I'm hoping to avoid having to decouple the front and back of the Tractor and get it into a Machine Shop via Pickup Truck as the damn thing looks to weigh somewhere around 400 pounds of more. (It has no Frame as such the Motor is the frame; the front suspension/steering bolt right up to the Block as does the back half...).

If it has to go in I'm actually thinking to just leave it whole and trailer it there... 

Eventually I expect to have a picture of me driving it, complete w/ Straw Hat atop my head and wheat stalk in my teeth. (Hmmm, I need some overalls...) 

If this current potion does any good after soaking awhile, I'll be reporting back on progress...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

On the farm we used to use a mixture of diesel fuel and used oil, and let it soak, or you could try Liquid Wrench, it smells similar.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

hot rod guys soak stuff in molasses gotta let it sit for a month or so though


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> On the farm we used to use a mixture of diesel fuel and used oil, and let it soak, or you could try Liquid Wrench, it smells similar.


Hmmm, just recently I saw a thread* re: half a dozen different 'potions' used to break free some simulated (accelerated) corroded nuts n' bolts. Liquid Wrench being similar to the PB Blaster I let soak a few weeks seemed to be out of the running. (But might give it a try any way...). wth.

**Appended:* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5868068-Breaking-loose-frozen-rusted-nuts-amp-bolts
(Thx Hybrid, et al...)




Meltkamp said:


> hot rod guys soak stuff in molasses gotta let it sit for a month or so though



Hmmm, most Molasses I'm aware of has Sulfur compounds in it. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. (Might be acidic in in terms of Ph...) Still, something to consider. (Maybe, instead, it's the Phosphorous compounds instead...)


The current 50/50 of Acetone and ATF will likely still be percolating for a few weeks by the time I get back to it so I'll report back with the further adventures of Tractor Man and the Big Blue Ford!
(Cue the Fanfare, the Dancing Girls, Release the Pigeons!)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> My wife and I have a 20 year old, still going strong, no longer the same size as when we got her those many years ago however.


That's cool, did you get it as a baby? Have you bred it? What kind is it?


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

veetarded said:


> That's cool, did you get it as a baby? Have you bred it? What kind is it?


Colombian boa, she was just about as big around as a pencil when we got her. As far as breeding, we thought about it, but It isn't a great type of snake for the average herper as they grow rather large, and wind up becoming unwanted animals to most people. We have tried to breed our carpet python, not that they are great snakes for the average person, but more because they are not that common as captive bread.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> btw- In the realm of stretching everything in your life to refer to Sciroccos, some kind of way, (in this case the design of the VW I-4 being of a an originating Diesel Tractor genesis...) I've been playing merry hob w/ my frustration level trying to 'unstick' some fused rings in a three cylinder Ford Tractor.
> 
> So far I've tried brute force/leverage (broke the lever), and chemicals but not yet Heat/Cold.
> 
> ...


i like the sounds of that. my buddys dad has an old furgeson hes restoring (sloooooowly) ic:?

(while cars are my bread and butter, i am a fan of pretty much any type of machinery. the older the cooler i think...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@insanevwfreak... Cool that you have had that snake for that long! Very cool!

and my day was fun filled! I did egress training all day since I often fly over the lake. suffice to say I am now confident that I can get out of a submerged Scirocco...but am unsure that my hair will ever dry out......

In unrelated news, the grass drags were canceled due to wet conditions. But the fun came back here. long story. Short, the sled is looking at motor rebuild eleven in four years.....no wonder it is the "Wrong season!"


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL Cathy! Racing things are meant to be rebuilt constantly.

@1nsane: Good on you for the dedication, but there are others out there that share it; I've bred boas for a looong time and with the direction the hobby has taken (especially in the last 10 years) I would suggest you look into breeding it with an albino morph or a motley; there are some AMAZING patterns being produced and it's always fun when you get to watch an investment like that give birth to a litter.

P.S. I don't know if you saw a couple pages back but NARBC came to Anaheim a few weeks ago and I snapped a pic of Kerry King (Slayer) with his carpet python morphs. 

P.P.S. There is a herp thread in the pet forum on here too that was pointed out to me the other day: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5508021-Any-one-into-Herps-)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Peace*

New bottom on the boat..
Now I need a Scirroco project 
:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*"And a Scirocco to fill my sails!..."*


That's what you mean, right?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

TBerk said:


> *"And a Scirocco to fill my sails!..."*
> 
> 
> That's what you mean, right?



Definitely missing the warm desert air filling my sails....even the Miami tropic air would work about now...
Haven't been this far north in eon's..
We must be nuts..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

northsurveyor said:


> Definitely missing the warm desert air filling my sails....even the Miami tropic air would work about now...
> Haven't been this far north in eon's..
> We must be nuts..


So where are you? PHoenix does not sound north to me....
And NICE BOAT! Just keep my kid away from it...he would have a pirate flag and a blow up doll fouling the rigging...and then put it into a nice rock shelf....and then sail on with a kiddie pool stuffed in the resulting hole....but I digress....

We are getting the best loved thing right around now...."temperatures well below seasonal". Not terrible yet, (2 above freezing....) but I still want to get a bit more digging done before it freezes right up. (woohooo!!! I have the F350 all week!!!I feel multiple loads of bulk materials coming on this week...must buy Advil....) And I still need a sunny day to give Sciroccos baths. The leaves are almost under control at least. This time of year is just depressing.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> We are getting the best loved thing right around now...."temperatures well below seasonal". Not terrible yet, (2 above freezing....)



And out Here on the 'Weft Coast' we are scheduled and forecasted to have unseasonably Warm Weather; Highs in the low to mid *Eighties *(Fahrenheit.)


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

To feed your weather related topic, I woke up this morning with a thin layer of snow ('bout 1/4 inch...) covering the passat's windshield.

Snow shoes and poles are ready, winter tires aren't (hey that AWD thing has to be useful sometimes).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> To feed your weather related topic, I woke up this morning with a thin layer of snow ('bout 1/4 inch...) covering the passat's windshield.
> 
> Snow shoes and poles are ready, winter tires aren't (hey that AWD thing has to be useful sometimes).


Yeah, I was optimistic about our temps, more like +0.5C...and light snow. just enough to remind you. no matter, I have about three yards of dark brown mulch that needs to be off the truck today. That should warm me up. :banghead:

On the plus side, it should make maintenence a bit better. I suspect I will be back for another load once that one is done.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I was optimistic about our temps, more like +0.5C...and light snow. just enough to remind you. no matter, I have about three yards of dark brown mulch that needs to be off the truck today. That should warm me up. :banghead:


I see. I've been basking in southern France for the last month (I will post a scirocco-related-but-not-much topic later), the return is brutal. Nothing done in the backyard. Parsley and thyme still in pots.
Hope it will gets warmer this weekend.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cold here too. Can't wait until the heating system is up and running. Quick question-do the 16V engined MkI cars take a different upper strut tie bar than the 8V? I used to know this and think it's yes, but not sure now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, the 8v bar doesn't clear the 16v intake.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yes, the 8v bar doesn't clear the 16v intake.


Thanks Chris.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay you Americans. Get off your butts and go vote. Just do it. Then you can rejoice or complain, but at least you had your say. Now get going!

And since I owned, you may want to go out and deck your halls with this...how perfect if the world will end before Christmas!

http://www.hallmark.com/products/christmas/keepsake-ornaments/outatime-1795qxi2944_dk/



And Daun, the "Sky's the Limit" ornament is a 172, but not a straight tail. I imagine it will sell well.


----------



## 1corradomanzgirl (May 29, 2012)

Are scirocco's fast?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

1corradomanzgirl said:


> Are scirocco's fast?


Some are, some aren't. And it depends on what you're comparing it to.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

1corradomanzgirl said:


> Are scirocco's fast?


Sure, how many cars of that vintage were clocked to 260? And keep in mind, when considering the ever popular power to weight ratio, Sciroccos do not weigh much. Which means there is less mass needing to change direction in a turn. There are lots of cheaper ways to go fast in a straight line, but none are as much fun!

Are they super fast? nope. Want a drag strip car? Buy a Mustang. Though my Rocc will give my hubby's 'stang a good go. My son's Skidoo will clean both of us. The Scirocco is better than either on the curves, or for a road trip, or for hauling stuff. The Rocc wins in my book.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave:


BRIAN!!!!!!:wave:

So tell me, did that load of mulch unload itself yet? :banghead: oh yeah, four more yards. Should save me some weeding in the spring, I hope......and what is this white frosty coating on everything? :screwy: oh yeah....frost....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey Cathy!

Calling for Snow here today into tomorrow


----------



## 1corradomanzgirl (May 29, 2012)

*The Official Scirocco Chit Chat Thread! Your Message*

I was only wondering because I never saw them as being a fast car by any means. Then I was introduced to a Corrado G60... and learned it's bio, and how the G60 was a replacement for Scirocco's.

As time went on, while cruising in the G60, I was told a story by a previous owner of a Toyota Supra. The guy says that he blew up his Supra in the Oakland Hills while racing a Scirocco, and that he just couldn't believe that he got beat by a "SKIR-occo". (Hell, he couldn't even pronounce it right) No disrespect to Scirocco owners, buy honestly... by the time this guy finished his story, I was convinced - and I even told the guy, "I don't think you were racing a Scirocco at all, I bet you were actually racing a Corrado". 

True Story.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

1corradomanzgirl said:


> I was only wondering because I never saw them as being a fast car by any means. Then I was introduced to a Corrado G60... and learned it's bio, and how the G60 was a replacement for Scirocco's.
> 
> As time went on, while cruising in the G60, I was told a story by a previous owner of a Toyota Supra. The guy says that he blew up his Supra in the Oakland Hills while racing a Scirocco, and that he just couldn't believe that he got beat by a "SKIR-occo". (Hell, he couldn't even pronounce it right) No disrespect to Scirocco owners, buy honestly... by the time this guy finished his story, I was convinced - and I even told the guy, "I don't think you were racing a Scirocco at all, I bet you were actually racing a Corrado".
> 
> True Story.



OK, but- the power to weight ratio applies, as does 'what do we know was under the hood of the Scirocco, aaaand, it often comes down to the Driver more than the car.

That said, and knowing the Oakland Hills (Grizzly Peak, et al) I'd say that is the very type of road that Scirocco Owners will set up their cars for; Suspension and Tires wise. It's not all that unlikely to have it have been a Scirocco at all.

Heck, it might have been a Scirocco with a G60 under the hood...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

onurB said:


> To feed your weather related topic, I woke up this morning with a thin layer of snow ('bout 1/4 inch...) covering the passat's windshield.
> 
> Snow shoes and poles are ready, winter tires aren't (hey that AWD thing has to be useful sometimes).


I just swapped to my snow tires on the Sportwagen this past weekend. Perfect timing as a Nor'easter is coming!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, DUMB idea to get this much mulch this late in the year. I am frozen, but I have to keep at it till that mulch is off or IT will be frozen into a big brown block! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
it's not usually this cold this early, AND I had counted on the mulch to heat a bit. About a yard to go, and daylight won't last long.....needed to come in and get the core temp up nearer to normal. Gonna see if the faithful "ear hat" helps....


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone ever mounted a 3-point harness inside a Mk1? It doesn't appear there is a mount on the inside right near the tunnel for a seatbelt. Am I out of luck unless I make a mounting point?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mel-bee, I'm no moderator and while I'd see how you might get some eyeballs here in the Chit-Chat thread, wouldn't it be better to start a new thread w/ your 'Three Point How Do I' question in it's Title?

I'm being rhetorical but I thinks its good for short term results and long term benefits as well.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Mel-bee, I'm no moderator and while I'd see how you might get some eyeballs here in the Chit-Chat thread, wouldn't it be better to start a new thread w/ your 'Three Point How Do I' question in it's Title?
> 
> I'm being rhetorical but I thinks its good for short term results and long term benefits as well.


Indeed. I normally make threads but I figured this had been covered at some point and I know how certain folks react to thread reposts.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Indeed. I normally make threads but I figured this had been covered at some point and I know how certain folks react to thread reposts.


Oh hell, somebody is bound to go all MkIVforum on you....but that's not too scary. I was impressed that you were going to put people in the back seat!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

found myself lost in a project thread for the first time in a while. this thing is pretty amazing


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Morning


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Friend of mine just picked up a 98 Subaru and was asking me about where to get parts. Any recommendtions, something similar to parts4vws or germanautoparts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@Woody16V-very cool build...and what a lot of work! 

@ Randall... What time zone ya in? It would be " Good Evening" here, and you can do that up Alfred Hitchock if you like. :wave:

@ scoobydoo owner....no clue, sorry. 

I have called it quits on mulch for this year...got another half truckload today...and hurried to wash the truck before my kid gets home from up north. I will miss that 7.3 L diesel sound underfoot though, that thing just sounds so awesome! Tonight is more Ercoupe fun...not sure what to drive down there.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Vacation! Which of course means non stop work on the house...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Vacation! Which of course means non stop work on the house...


Woohoo!!! You should be able to make good progress! Ercoupe fun got cancelled tonight...try again Saturday. Whatever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Flying to California in the morning, then off to hit the junkyards as hard as I can manage. 

Also, if anyone knows anyone that is selling a front spoiler/airdam for a 1988-89 BMW 635CSi/M6, please let me know. I need one very badly.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Flying to California in the morning, then off to hit the junkyards as hard as I can manage.



I'm flying west one day later on Saturday  ... looking forward to visiting some Scirocco-a-holics in SoCal this weekend while there for Bonelli VW A1 GTG 


@ Cathy it is now a Good Evening/Night :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...n...not sure what to drive down there.


Yeah, lucky you, I sure don't have much choice but to drive the winter beater these days...:laugh:










DD for the last seven months. ^^ 

How is that for something fun, eh?:thumbup::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Woohoo!!! You should be able to make good progress! Ercoupe fun got cancelled tonight...try again Saturday. Whatever.


Yes, I have big plans, but I know how that will turn out... I'll settle for the master suite drywall finished, shower in, and all mudded/sanded so Mandy can paint. She's been off all week painting the other end of the house, so there are rooms ready for me to install flooring in now. Our friend(a heaitng tech) go the boiler all wired up and gas line run so the tank can be delivered. That is a very good thing.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> DD for the last seven months. ^^
> 
> How is that for something fun, eh?:thumbup::beer:


Eh, lucky YOU.
I DD mine for, say 4 weeks...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from TPA

... waiting to go PHX & ONT 

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from TPA
> 
> ... waiting to go PHX & ONT
> 
> :wave:


Lucky you! I'm headed for CDU9, but just for the RCAF no6 meeting. ( Dunnville was a training base and has a small museum) And they will have a nice lunch. Not sure if the afternoon will be about grass drags or Ercoupe repairs. It is what we like to call "blue skies and sunny" here...a miserable day to play with snowmobiles in the mud. typical November, cold, grey and damp. Soak up some California sunshine, you lucky Bonelli goers....jealous!
I really need to stop this other nonsense and clean out my garage. How do they get so messy?????


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I really need to stop this other nonsense and clean out my garage. How do they get so messy?????


Here here.. someone (me) dumped two cabinets, two lateral files and a really sweet 10 drawer cabinet for my machine tools in the middle of my garage and now I have to recalibrate my workspace.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

BennyB said:


> Here here.. someone (me) dumped two cabinets, two lateral files and a really sweet 10 drawer cabinet for my machine tools in the middle of my garage and now I have to recalibrate my workspace.


You will LOVE that cabinet...I got one similar to it that was a technology victim from the school library and headed for the dumpster..it was for microfiches, and I LOVE it. I got two nice filmstrip files too...great for tape and small parts like relays and switches. 
How's your green machine? I had mine out today, and luckily law enforcement was somewhere else....:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Green Machine _was_ getting some love but then I found cracks in my lathe chuck backplate and had to wait a few weeks until the new one came in. A few of the cabinets are in place, but now the TT needs a new power steering return line so I've been machining a 1/2"dia die for my bender. However, I did drive the Sunburnt Machine to work several times because of that. I still can't get over how fun it is to drive a simple cammed 8V 1.8, close ratio tranny. Luckily, no snow or salt yet or it would be hibernating. TDI needs rear brakes and wheel bearings. Once ALL that is done, then I'll be back to getting the hydraulic clutch plumbed on Green Machine.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, lucky you, I sure don't have much choice but to drive the winter beater these days...:laugh:
> 
> DD for the last seven months. ^^
> 
> How is that for something fun, eh?:thumbup::beer:


Same here. Wilda's been under her blanket, oh, all summer. Damned broken trans!  :banghead: 
Been dailying the QSW ever since. 

Downside: QSW uses a fair bit more fuel.
Upside 1: Don't have to carry liability on a car in storage (save $$)
Upside 2: QSW has had things fixed, thanks to it being on the road _every freaking day._ (It's amazing, how much more likely you are to fix things, when they bug the crap out of you on a daily basis... :laugh: )


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Nogaro-Green said:


> Friend of mine just picked up a 98 Subaru and was asking me about where to get parts. Any recommendtions, something similar to parts4vws or germanautoparts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


FINALLY got to hang out with ^ that dude today! Great times today seeing everyone and it was an honor to meet you Andre. :beer:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

My wife jus bought a 99 subie for winter daily. Idk any good subie part sites sadly. rocco and her jetta are both gettin work done while im here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

This thread is moving slower than my airplane repair..that got cancelled again tonight...a bit frustrating. Anyway, whassup people?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: Good Evening

... well I got back from Bonelli safely


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Welcome back, Randall! 

I'm  that I missed Bonelli...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :wave: Good Evening
> 
> ... well I got back from Bonelli safely



Oh, Shut it! 

(I did rehab a laptop running WinXP w/ 256Meg of RAM though, that was fun...) 

Needles to say I'm prowling for some DD2 266Mhx DIMMS for it, hoping to jump it up to _2Gig _RAM. 

< sigh > Scirocco-less and hating life...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been sleeping. Hello.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I've been sleeping. Hello.


Any nightmares involving snakes or lizards or huge roaches? 

Was great seeing you again Chris, and Randalleela too!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> :wave: Good Evening
> 
> ... well I got back from Bonelli safely


This post is useless without ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Any nightmares involving snakes or lizards or huge roaches?
> 
> Was great seeing you again Chris, and Randalleela too!


None at all. 

Great seeing you again as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello?
Just finished talking money/budgets at home. $$$ sucks well the lack of it that is. Anyhow.....the scirocco needs some attention this weekend. I think I can get 2-3 hours for it if I'm lucky


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Audi is sold, finally. 

On to other things.

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Audi is sold, finally.


Finally, huh? Congrats.
Mudding today...Master bedroom and entry closet(very small) both just got their first coat. Those were the last un-mudded spots. Second coast on master closet just done and onto the master bath second coat. The end of mudding is near, finally! :thumbup:
We had great weather Monday, so I took a break from onside work to do a little outside:










And yesterday two large propane tanks were delivered and hooked up. So that means tomorrow evening we should have heat! Electrician's up there right now, hooking up outlets, switches etc in rooms that are painted. Lot's of good things this week with the house.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Odd, the image doesn't show up... I've had some issues with photobucket lately. Anyone else?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Odd, the image doesn't show up... I've had some issues with photobucket lately. Anyone else?


Photobucket has been switching to some new stupid beta format. Seems to be messing up their links and hotlinking. I stick with uploading pictures to flickr or imgur.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


>


I KNOW THAT CAR!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


>


I AUTOmatically recognized it.....:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice!!

That was when the starter was heat-soaked and it wouldn't start.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice!!
> 
> That was when the starter was heat-soaked and it wouldn't start.


Chris, Do I recall you giving me grief about Rodolfo being autotragic?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Fly to Bonelli??? What's with you guys, drive!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Audi is sold, finally.


Congrats. Many nations have fallen and risen back up in the time that thing has been up for sale.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Congrats. Many nations have fallen and risen back up in the time that thing has been up for sale.


Zing.....but congrats none the less:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Chris, Do I recall you giving me grief about Rodolfo being autotragic?


I definitely don't remember doing so, but automaticness is a temporary affliction anyway.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Fly to Bonelli??? What's with you guys, drive!


Not enough time off for that. Not if I want to attend Cincy or anything else, anyway.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Not enough time off for that. Not if I want to attend Cincy or anything else, anyway.


I have flown to this Bonelli gtg/show every year since 2008, as Chris mentioned time to drive to and from LA, is the problem, I did buy my mk1 Scirocco Leela at Bonelli last year 

... plus I had to save time off from work, to go to Germany at the end of this month for 10 days, to visit family and friends


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Dudes, look what I got










Guess which car its going into eace:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice!!
> 
> That was when the starter was heat-soaked and it wouldn't start.


but it still looked good. i think that was one of the few things i was present for at h2o this year.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave: to everyone!

Must be going in a Scirocco :laugh: . . . :thumbup: another CT Scirocco owner. Any pictures of said car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: to everyone!
> 
> Must be going in a Scirocco :laugh: . . . :thumbup: another CT Scirocco owner. Any pictures of said car.



My guess is that the plate needs to go on my bug! Oh, the engine....should be in a Caddy, no?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I really hope you build a TDI Scirocco in CT! (So I can buy it once you're done eace: )


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :wave: to everyone!
> 
> Must be going in a Scirocco :laugh: . . . :thumbup: another CT Scirocco owner. Any pictures of said car.












Its going to get painted a reasonable color sometime during or shortly after the engine swap.



punchbug said:


> My guess is that the plate needs to go on my bug! Oh, the engine....should be in a Caddy, no?


Haha, my nick refers to the Beetle I used to have. The engine came from MK3.



Jacob Matthew said:


> I really hope you build a TDI Scirocco in CT! (So I can buy it once you're done eace: )


I am but it wont be for sale, been waiting 6 years to do this!

Ill start a thread once I get some more stuff done, just ordered the parts to overhaul the engine. Its got 287k on it and is a bit of a smoker, haha. Any of you CT guys know where I could get a hood and doors? My hood is suuuuuper rusty and the doors are suuuuper denty.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*She talks to me*

I took the rocco this morning (for probably her last ride this year). 
It's -6C (21F) here.
After a minute or so, the temp. light start blinking (engine not warm yet).

-Ahem, what you're trying to say, darling?
(light still blinking)
- It's freezing cold this morning? I know, I scraped the frost on the windshield.
(light still blinking)
- Think I'll put you in storage tomorrow...
(light stop blinking) :sly:

These cars are driving us nuts :screwy:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

TooRoundTDI said:


> Ill start a thread once I get some more stuff done, just ordered the parts to overhaul the engine. Its got 287k on it and is a bit of a smoker, haha. Any of you CT guys know where I could get a hood and doors? My hood is suuuuuper rusty and the doors are suuuuper denty.



Get ahold of 'killercoconuts' on here. I sold him my s2 parts car, he may be able to sell you some parts.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Zing.....but congrats none the less:laugh:


Not a zing, it's the bloody truth!

Kicking myself though, at first I tried to list it on Audifans several times- actually like once a week for about two months, and gave up. I tried again two weeks ago, and not 24 hours after I posted it, I got the call from the person that bought it. What sucks is that I had dropped the price to half what I had originally listed it for. If I could have posted it on Audifans at my original asking price, I probably would have gotten a lot more for it. 
:banghead:

Oh well. The good news is, I still got just enough to pay off ALL of our outstanding debt. ALL OF IT!

So that's more $ per paycheck that I can actually save. Plus, a possible promotion in my near future means even more.

Only took me 15+ years of working my ass off to get it done. 

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Oh well. The good news is, I still got just enough to pay off ALL of our outstanding debt. ALL OF IT!
> 
> So that's more $ per paycheck that I can actually save. Plus, a possible promotion in my near future means even more.
> 
> ...


Being out of debt Priceless!!!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

While walking my 6 year old son to school yesterday morning, I asked him what kind of car he'd like to have when he was old enough to drive.

He said he wants a red Scirocco.

He's my best fiend ever


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

davidpg said:


> While walking my 6 year old son to school yesterday morning, I asked him what kind of car he'd like to have when he was old enough to drive.
> 
> He said he wants a red Scirocco.
> 
> He's my best fiend ever


So you should expect to respray your 16v within a decade or so...


ok I seem to own this page, so I'll grant you with a pic form a place we visited recently...
It was full of this (I'll post more pics later): 









sorry for picture crappyness.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Get ahold of 'killercoconuts' on here. I sold him my s2 parts car, he may be able to sell you some parts.


I will, thanks :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So the latest in the house building saga, and you will love this Cathy-yesterday our friend and heating tech comes over to to fire up the boiler. First I hook up the well line to the tank, flip the breaker and turn on the switch. Nothing. Switch it on and off a bunch of times and try breaker on and off too. Still nothing. He gets his meter and checks voltage. Good. He has another function(which I need to learn more about) and tests it and says "the meter says there's nothing out there." So we go outside and pull the cover off the well. Meter was right, there is the other end of the wire, with wire nut capping it off. No connection to the pump, because there was NO damned pump. Now I get why they never billed me for the install of a pump, even after calling them numerous times for the bill. And while it's good I didn't pay for something I didn't get, it also sucks to do this in the cold. So today my nephew and I installed the pump and 125' of line, wire and rope. So we now have water and because of that, we now have a functioning boiler. Should take a day or so to come up to temp, but all is good, except that today was expensive.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Don't go get'n all soft on us in yer old age now...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That would be fun in Jan or Feb when it's below zero...:thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So the latest in the house building saga, and you will love this Cathy-yesterday our friend and heating tech comes over to to fire up the boiler. First I hook up the well line to the tank, flip the breaker and turn on the switch. Nothing. Switch it on and off a bunch of times and try breaker on and off too. Still nothing. He gets his meter and checks voltage. Good. He has another function(which I need to learn more about) and tests it and says "the meter says there's nothing out there." So we go outside and pull the cover off the well. Meter was right, there is the other end of the wire, with wire nut capping it off. No connection to the pump, because there was NO damned pump. Now I get why they never billed me for the install of a pump, even after calling them numerous times for the bill. And while it's good I didn't pay for something I didn't get, it also sucks to do this in the cold. So today my nephew and I installed the pump and 125' of line, wire and rope. So we now have water and because of that, we now have a functioning boiler. Should take a day or so to come up to temp, but all is good, except that today was expensive.



Oh I totally love that. So we waited a year and a half for the contractors to come repair our greenhouse(done last year) same deal on trenching in the sump line.."We'll be there Tuesday"... Yeah, which century? called the diggers in September, I think they did it in March. And they showed up with the worng machine. So now we have had a big pile of ceramic tile sitting around waiting for one of Adam's friends to come install...he has a wet saw and I imagine we will assist. Anyway, this is the third or fourth "guy with a wet saw"... The tile has been there since the spring....and the cats continue to think outside the box on the carpet that is going away. carpet was a bad idea for us anyway. So, I figure someone will surely arrive to do the work on Dec 24, initiate the mess, and then not return till the following Christmas. Why are contractors so flaky? It doesn't seem to matter who you hire, they all suck. 


Okay, enough rant. I just sorted a few hundred cherry Max rivets...(and if any of the powers that be are reading this, yes, we can track all the lot numbers for every rivet, just like every other fastener that has been installed on that plane for the last 67 years....) Anyway, at a buck and a half PER RIVET....yeah, I will gladly sort them in case we need them. They are a blind rivet, much like a pop rivet, for tight spots. Most of the rivets will be the normal "aluminum by the pound" jobbies that you put a bucking bar on the back of.

Yesterday was productive....went to negotiate terms of weekend visitation on 'Old 136' (she got grounded at my son's former workplace, and has been "squatting" in an unused hangar there since January) Anyway, since they are not heating that space this winter, we settled on me partially filling the propane tanks in exchange for my plane's presence there. Seems a decent enough deal. Plus I would like heat. 

I did the usual "rub her on the belly" routine (removing some more of the inner primer just to freshen it up...the metal is in really nice shape under the primer, which is good since these planes like to make ponds inside if neglected...mine has never been that neglected) 

Anyway, then I had a nice dinner out. So why do you care? well...the bug is still waiting for me to put her new battery in...so...yeah...that full gas tank in Klaus? I burned through the whole thing this week! It was SUCH nice weather to drive a Scirocco!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Today is about winterizing A4 chassis cars ( might have all three of them here today...it just dawned on me, the whole family is rocking one as a daily...except Mr Mazda guy, hell, even Adam's 'overnight guest' is driving one!) ...John, try to enjoy the endless expenses of home ownership......and just remember, not only are plans for the weak....also bear in mind that contractors suck. Why would you want a pump installed, like, really, just because you suggested it, it doesn't mean anything....merely a suggestion from an annoying homeowner....we are so unreasonable.......


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... Yesterday was productive....


This. Very productive. More news later. :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This. Very productive. More news later. :wave:


Must be Mk1 Scirocco related news?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Today I took my boy to his first car show/event. We wandered around the Toys for Tots GTG and saw some old German scrap metal. And what looked to be a 1979 Plymouth Roadrunner. I even got a picture in one of the 7-ton military vehicles they had at the event (sponsored by the Marines). It was a good day. Pics later. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Today I took my boy to his first car show/event. We wandered around the Toys for Tots GTG and saw some old German scrap metal. And what looked to be a 1979 Plymouth Roadrunner. I even got a picture in one of the 7-ton military vehicles they had at the event (sponsored by the Marines). It was a good day. Pics later. :thumbup:


Good stuff Joe! Start 'em young! I went to a nice eat out with my kid, and it was pretty awesome..great meal, lots of discussions of topics like rpms....Hp....torque...traction...mods...etc over by the appetizer buffet....the gentle whine of a supercharger on somebody's daily in the parking lot...yeah,. It was the Ontario Street Car Association awards banquet....all gear heads, all night long. ( yeah, I am a sick puppy, mothing some high octane can't cure though) Adam came third in points for Sled and Bike class, so WSR went to pick up the trophy. Needless to say, I got DD duties (the boys were in prime form:beer and the drive home in the "new" Jetta in the fog was, well, not much fun. Could not see a thing...wished I had Klausie's yellow headlights mounted up front.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

the contractor thing is cake...:laugh:
show up asap, get a permit, pass inspection, don't hate your customer, complete the job early w attention to detail & you've got a friend for life


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today was "rearrange the garage" day.
The mission:
to be able to put *three* cars in the garage for the winter. Because neither Das Katie or I want to have to be removing snow from our cars at oh-dark-thirty in the morning, to go to work.
And, no way in hell am I leaving my Scirocco in the yard for the winter! 

4+ hours of work later (and, two pair of tire dollies from Harbor Frieght - well worth the $100 total they cost me!), and.......
Wilda fits in the corner now!  




















Which made this possible: 











Yeah, my garage is stupidly large - especially for how large my house is not....   


And, yes, the 'rocco was run for a while (not driven - just run) before she went in the corner.
Haven't driven her since Memorial Day..  Had to let her run to operating temp for a bit before winter, yo!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey, that's how I like it, small house, big garage. 

Small houses are easier to clean and heat. That gives you more time and money to spend in the Garage. 

Am I wrong?

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I have to agree with that 100%
House is ~980sq.ft.
Garage is, well, huge inside. I've never measured the depth; however, it's 23' across inside, and with a 16' wide door. 

I should have done this rearrange years ago! I swear, I "found" a good 40sq.ft. of floor space, just by moving things around (note that I got rid of NOTHING yesterday - just moved it all around!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thats our Cuppie!

He's our Man!

If he cant do it....


Well, he's got friends on the Internet....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I have to agree with that 100%
> House is ~980sq.ft.
> Garage is, well, huge inside. I've never measured the depth; however, it's 23' across inside, and with a 16' wide door.
> 
> I should have done this rearrange years ago! I swear, I "found" a good 40sq.ft. of floor space, just by moving things around (note that I got rid of NOTHING yesterday - just moved it all around!)


There is no replacement for displacement! That applies to garage rearranging too....mine is in dire need, but I am displacing more patio materials until the ground turns to rock, which will come soon. In the meantime, I dig and move stuff...and am looking for more comfortable seating near the gazebo. Same deal. move stuff around, moar betterer result. Nice work Cuppie! 

And you can never have too much garage space. never!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hey, that's how I like it, small house, big garage.
> 
> Small houses are easier to clean and heat. That gives you more time and money to spend in the Garage.
> 
> ...


Except, Brendan, when you live in the city. Then it's all about the footprint. You can't expand horizontally, so you have to go VERTICAL. Our house lot is only 21.5' x 73.5' including our alley access and back patio. Garages are at a premium because you really can't go vertical, unless of course you install hydraulic lifts. 

That's not stopping me from looking for a garage close by, though. My rental garage is probably around 10' x 14' or so...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> .... Our house lot is only 21.5' x 73.5' including our alley access and back patio. ...


Or 17' x 81' as is me house lot, which includes an alley acces and a small garage...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Or 17' x 81' as is me house lot, which includes an alley acces and a small garage...


I think the area I dug out today is about that size. Or my body is telling me that it was. I just couldn't live in the city. Though there are times when less maintenance sounds appealing. Like my fantasy about having a car that always starts, that thought passes quickly.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...all of a sudden I'm happy with my 1200' house on a 62'x100' lot. lol


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

...as am I on my dad's 20 acres 

The weather's been awesome here in ks, today was about 75 with a slight breeze. Felt great to work outside all day!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Wasn't this forum supposed to be about cars?

Not that I have anything to add to _that_ conversation either. Except my Golf may have gotten into a scuffle with a Dodge Ram this evening... obviously the Ram won 

Mtl-Marc - guess where I'm flying tomorrow morning?!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Saw that on fb...sorry man. :thumbdown:

Hey in other news check out what I got to go see today:










Breathtaking is worthy here, ALL my short hairs were at full attention! 

Here's a couple more:



















:beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I think the area I dug out today is about that size. Or my body is telling me that it was. I just couldn't live in the city.




Same here- 2250 sq/ft on 6 acres. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Mtl-Marc - guess where I'm flying tomorrow morning?!


Want a free 1.8l motor before I throw it in the alleyway?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Like my fantasy about having a car that always starts, that thought passes quickly.


 LOLZ!
Cathy, I had that same fantasy yesterday. While I was doing the rearrange, I felt that it would be good to let Wilda run for a bit (it's been, oh, 5 months since she's seen road....  )
Combine that, plus it was cool-ish (maybe 50*F), plus she has cold-start problems (_still_ need to rewire the cold-start circuit..... ), and, well, damn was she a little bitch to start! 
As always, ran fine once started, but.....

At least Das Quantum, while it might run a bit rough cold, and have, ah, uneven throttle response during warmup, does reliably start cold.
As does the kid's E30. Starts like a champ, even at single-digit temps.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:banghead:cars? Well, here ya go. I put a new battery in the bug on the weekend, and put on her snows. It took all day. Procedure for battery (normal parts in bold)

*Open hood* locate bungee cord to get the broken annoying battery cover with fuse panel lifted to expose battery *locate wrench and undo terminals* Try to figure how many wobbly extensions you need to detach battery hold down clamp, *detach hold down clamp* Curse and swear at battery box, detach power steering reservoir after removing engine cover, then remove battery box, and slide battery over to *remove battery!!!* Go on extensive search of my son's shop after battery terminal cleaner tool is absent from its usual position, locate wire brush with sufficient wear to fit in cable clamp, *clean cable end clamps and lift new battery into car* Deal with groggy husband who staggers out to ask "whatcha doing'" right when you are holding your mouth right with your arm wedged in the 1/2" gap (that VW has thoughtfully left for you to get into) to install the hold down clamp, drop bolt onto receptive skid plate below, where it rolls to the centerline of the skid plate. Curse and swear A LOT when you cannot find even one *}]%^*£ {{#,|%^*++ magnet on a stick, and partially remove skid plate. retrieve bolt, wedge hand back into the half inch gap and HOPE to get that bolt in the hole. *clamp down battery* Reinstall battery cover, spend another half hour trying to line up the frigging clamp that goes between the PS reservoir and the hole beneath, realize you need three hands, enlist another set of hands, secure assembly with appropriate cable ties after discovering the captive nut has opted for freedom. *Reattach battery terminals* unbungee the battery cover, reinstall engine cover and skid plate, test start car, drink heavily. Got it done in a bit under three hours. 

There cholland, some car stuff. the tire swap went equally well with lots of "where the hell is..." and a break to service the jack which would only lift about four inches. Waterfall's car is still here because after swapping her snows on, it is "making a noise". perfect.:banghead:

Pretty sure if I keep digging there will be a hole big enough for all of them. Though fire would be more fun and involve less pushing. 

Space shuttle! Wow, she looks like she has re-entered a bit eh? They sure take a hell of a beating, amazing machines.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Holy crap, my shed is bigger than that.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Lol, playing with cars is fun! Right Cathy? :laugh:



punchbug said:


> They sure take a hell of a beating, amazing machines.


I'm glad they didn't clean it up; it is amazing to see in person. It is beat!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Or 17' x 81' as is me house lot, which includes an alley acces and a small garage...





veetarded said:


> ...all of a sudden I'm happy with my 1200' house on a 62'x100' lot. lol





crazyaboutrocs said:


> Same here- 2250 sq/ft on 6 acres. :thumbup:


Hey, I'm pretty pleased with the lot to house efficiency ratio. Somehow they managed to fit 2,800 sq ft on a 1,580 sq ft lot! Back in ~1890! And that doesn't include my basement.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Want a free 1.8l motor before I throw it in the alleyway?


Is it a 20v? Be there in 15 minutes.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey, I'm pretty pleased with the lot to house efficiency ratio. Somehow they managed to fit 2,800 sq ft on a 1,580 sq ft lot! Back in ~1890! And that doesn't include my basement.


 Nice, and quite impressive, but back in 1890 they had no problem building 3story houses, try doing that today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So, cholland...in your A4 encounter of the big truck kind....did you require any body parts? Cause I have a gazebo full that I would love to see go away....LMK if you need A4Golfie bits...they need a home other than mine....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Space shuttle pics = nerd pr0n.  

So, today's housen fun here:
Saturday night (yes, the day before the rearrage), the garage door decided that it only wanted ONE spring..... 
You know where the springs are anchored to the bottom bracket for the door tracks? Well, one of those snapped off. 
This, of course, made for good times immediately after... Ever try lifting a 16' wide, 6-panel overhead door, with a spring missing? It sucks! That's 220 pounds that just doesn't want to go anywhere.... 

So, Das Katie retrieved new parts for me yesterday (because the garage door place is open, oh, 9a-6p...)
$125 for a pair of springs, a pair of lift cables, and a pair of brackets (heavy-ass door = spendy springs, yo!)
And, today's (rather, tonight's) fun was pulling the old springs & cables out, replacing said brackets, re-hanging springs, and (Most Fun here!) balancing the damned door (as always, a fun, tedious game of trial-and-error-and-trial-and-errorandtrialanderror....)

And, I decided that it made a helluva lot more sense to anchor the safety cables for the springs to, well, the door frame.
Previously, they were anchored to the bottom hook on the springs. Doesn't do you much good, if that's where it fails....


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

yes i have had that happen. was at night huge boom sounded like someone breakin in so i grabbed my bat and headed to garage didnt see anything so went back to bed woke up next morning and found broken spring had to steal wifes car as i was too lazy too open the broken door haha. Glad it didnt hit my rocco. 

Any of you seen this urban outlaw film? describes why i love any vintage car. The "feeling", the smell just whole experience of driving it. If not here is a link to it on vimeo
http://vimeo.com/groups/automotivehd/videos/44410797


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So, cholland...in your A4 encounter of the big truck kind....did you require any body parts?


I should be okay. Basically, the truck turned left to go the opposite direction I was heading while I was waiting in a line of traffic. He turned too tight for his monsterous vehicle on downtown streets and scrapped his back tire across my front bumper. Should buff out but I need to get the hell out of French Canada before I can confirm that.

Do any of those body parts happen to be black already? My back bumper had some pre-existing damage from before I had the car. Wouldn't mind replacing it if it was simple and easy. Otherwise I'll just live with it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Heh heh, those are not the type of springs one would expect to break- what type of roads have you been driving the garage over? 

btw- Page Owner?, do the needful...

I'm off to spend most of the day working a PC Replacement at the Airport. 

I expect to see Family Crisis, Lost Luggage,Toddler Meltdowns, TSA groping people (well, according to the Late Night Talk Show hosts anyway), and all manner of Humanity at it's finest.

To all those traveling; Be Safe- to all those staying put- Watch out anyway, I hears the Springs be Popp'n! 

Happy Thankgiving, US Style.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I just had Poutine. My life has changed.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, first, a car question. My lovely daughter Waterfall's City Golf is making a noise...frequency goes with wheel rotation, and is the car equivalent of the "card in the spokes"... Sort of a thunk thunk thunk. Only when you put on the brakes in a right turn. I pulled the wheel to look for anything visible, but I don't see anything, and the bearing doesn't have any play. CV maybe?

@cholland...the golf is navy, and I doubt the bumper would be useful if we even still have it. This car rolled over, but many of the panels are decent enough to keep.

In other news, got the plane a new extrusion for her birthday, she's 67. Got hubby an ice cream cake, he's 57! 

@tberk...last place I would want to be this weekend is a major airport in the US. Or the mall.....happy turkey day people!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I just had Poutine. My life has changed.
> 
> Brendan


Welcome aboard :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I invited Magnus to Bonelli this year but it was way short notice...


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

hopefully i can make it to bonelli this coming year. Should be back stateside and rocco should be running good. 
Mtl marc no prob thought was a good video


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

You now, I was just thinking; Next Years Bonelli could have a Pountine Demonstration... 

(huh, neither of those two words are in my spell checker...)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yo Berk it is the 10th anniversary next time around. Do try and show up. 

Happy Thanksgiving all! :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> You now, I was just thinking; Next Years Bonelli could have a Pountine Demonstration...
> 
> (huh, neither of those two words are in my spell checker...)


Not poontang tberk, poutine! get that straight. Mind you, Cincy is closer to the good stuff in Quebec. Perhaps Next Cincy someone can organize for a poutine demo. If WSR shows up, well, then it might be both. hard to say. I wonder what's happening at Norwalk that weekend...

And on that note, get your cars going people. Winter has a way of being too short for those winter projects. Get your ish sorted out before June...so you can go to Cincy! 

Yesterday was a stellar day....flew a favorite old rental Cessna in the morning after buying some goodies from Aircraft Spruce, the bug ran great, it was 15*C and perfect for finishing up my landscraping project...sub base is all prepped for spring installation of a new patio, and plants got moved. I helped the boy do some drywall * in the evening with the good folks at Magic Hat helping out. mmmm, loves me some Number Nine. yep. Good day. SO glad to get that dig done before it freezes solid. And as I get older, a patio next to the gazebo/ fishpond is sounding like way more fun than an unruly bed of plants and weeds. I will post pictures at some point. The end of the fun comes to an end today, temps are going to drop and we should have snow by the weekend. 

* John would approve!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Perhaps Next Cincy someone can organize for a poutine demo. If WSR shows up, well, then it might be both. hard to say.


Welp, the restaurant where I had it in Columbus was pretty darn good. That's only a skip away from Wilmington. 

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Not poontang tberk, poutine! get that straight.
> 
> And on that note, get your cars going people. Winter has a way of being too short for those winter projects. Get your ish sorted out before June...so you can go to Cincy!
> 
> ...


lol. We joked about that at a local truckstop/diner a little while back, and what do you know when I ordered it, I wasn't thinking and asked for poontang. Beer may have been involved previous to dining. Oh well.

I approve. I am hoping my drywalling days are over for a while. Master suite is mudded and sanded, inspected by Mandy(she does the painting) and then touched up in a few spots. Hopefully she finds no other spots needing revisiting. Insulation was blown into the attic on Wednesday, and with R-50 up there we should stay warm. Today the electrician was here and hooked up all the lights in rooms with finished paint. Yay for cutting back on 1000w halogen work lights. Tomorrow-tile!. Will post a pic or two later.

And here's a pic, before Mason and I cleaned up all the boxes from the lights.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- That Scirocco is waaaay red. (scary...)

- Pountine*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ooops, I see the 'N' now... I think I like it better that way.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I keep talking about my dig...so here are a bunch of pictures to illustrate the battle. This is what the area looked like last year. trumpet creeper out of control..and not a very nice place to sit. There is a gazebo and a fish pond in there somewhere:










The "surrounding vegetation" (fantail willow) was taking liberties with the degraded cedar roof...I wondered why I could not get this branch down and it was because it had rooted in the roof! 










Next step was to get the sump pump draining out to a better location, which involved putting this big pipe under the area:










Trenchers are such tidy beasts, and of course by the time I got to it the yellow jackets had made several nests in the disrupted earth...:banghead:










Looked like this on Monday, I have the sidewalk in to that point.










this is what it looked like Friday,and that leaves the easy part for spring, new pavers after some screenings backfill to level it. I will reset the brick too.










Yesterday: 











That's why I was working so hard to get it dug! The fence will be replaced with benches to lounge around on. or that is the theory!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

NOW we know where that huge dent in Becky's door came from


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ Ha!

Cup got a new laptop today!  
Old one's >6 years old, and its _second _replacement LVDS (video) cable is, well, a little shaky. Das Katie decided that she'd go halvsies with me, as an early birthday/Christmas present, after she saw me dismantle it to install said replacement cable..... 

Windows 8 is, well.... I don't feel that the Metro UI works well on a laptop (at least, not one that isn't touch-enabled.) Phone? Yep. Tablet? Again, makes sense there. Not on a laptop....
And, no Start menu? Really? I have to use Search to find, well, everything? 
Thankfully, there are third-party apps to fix that.... 

Currently copying my music library over (one of the last phases of moving in) while I type this. Copying ~57GB (or, 15,652 items), well, takes a while....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, the mayor of Toronto just got kicked out of office in a conflict of interest case, after attempting his best efforts of running the city directly into the ground for the past two years. I've got a feeling the city is going to look like Victory Day tonight.

In case you were wondering what we were dealing with, here's a GIF from last week that perfectly describes him, and his time in politics.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Happiness is owning 2 Scirocco's..
1 for back roads and 1 for street 










Peace!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ One for both purposes...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Cool pic!
Back roads of Quebec eh?:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

northsurveyor said:


> Happiness is owning 2 Scirocco's..
> 1 for back roads and 1 for street
> 
> Peace!


Here here! (or is that hear, hear!)?

But of course the next post after that has relevance.

In my case, _had_ I two Sciroccos, the MkII would be the Boulevardeer, suitable for trips do I-5 (not 'the' I-5, just I-5). 

The MkI is suitable for canyon carving, lightened (or at least not too added _too_), the MkII would have extra sound deadening, electronic doo-dads tucked away, more forgiving suspension, etc.

Hrrmm, (Ms.) Santa Babyeee, Hurry down the Chimney tonight...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ PURRRTY, northsurveyor. :thumbup:


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> ^^ PURRRTY, northsurveyor. :thumbup:


To bad I sold them both,they were both great reliable cars.
Time to build a new one.
Thus is why I am lurking again..
I was just reminesing....or should I say Riesling ...
Beer..Beer ,you meant..
hear...hear is what those town cryer guy's used to shout out:beer:


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

northsurveyor said:


> Beer..Beer ,you meant..
> hear...hear is what those town cryer guy's used to shout out:beer:


Beer..Beer is good too but the Town Crier actually yells Hear ye..Hear ye. (stop listen).

Hear..Hear is a form of agreement with (in this case) your post...Nice Sciroccos!
-Dan


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Aye Aye...
You are indeed correct..

:beer::beer:

FWIW,both cars went to servicemen.One in Texas,one in Southern AZ...
God bless America..
And keep them boys safe to return home to their Family's....and Scirocco's:beer:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

northsurveyor said:


> Back roads of Quebec eh?:thumbup:


My backyard, actually.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Berlin, Germany 

... local time is 12:25 am


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lucky you. So all these trips to Germany, is it because of work or just vacations?

Countertops were installed today:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Lucky you. So all these trips to Germany, is it because of work or just vacations?
> 
> Countertops were installed today:
> http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt325/worden1247/House004-1.jpg


vacation to visit friends and family, my parents are currently traveling in another part of Germany and I will join them in Frankfurt on Thursday 

By the way I flew over Maine last night around 9pm on an American Airlines flt on its way to Germany


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Lucky you. So all these trips to Germany, is it because of work or just vacations?
> 
> Countertops were installed today:


I see your countertops, and raise you rivets! Big night on the plane, it may visibly move forward really soon! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I see your countertops, and raise you rivets! Big night on the plane, it may visibly move forward really soon! :thumbup:


Awesome news, Cath!

OWNED!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CUUUUTE baby Joe and Erin! Not making any other comments about anything right now.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

That lovely baby is certainly not starving. :thumbup: 
Breastfed? This makes happy strong babies. 




Hell, am I really talking breastfeeding on a car forum...:facepalm:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Anyone want to be my friend?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

onurB said:


> That lovely baby is certainly not starving. :thumbup:
> Breastfed? This makes happy strong babies.
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed he is and indeed you are. But no matter, it's all good. 



prom king said:


> Anyone want to be my friend?


 Sure thing! You like Sciroccos and we have 2010 TDIs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

onurB said:


> My backyard, actually.


 Beautiful country... 

Peace,Love,Incense and Scirocco's :beer:


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Why has no one bought that Zender for $1500 yet? 
:beer:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

You guys'll never guess what I spotted in a parking lot today... 

Hint: It's a mid-70s plastic-bodied Canadian-built gullwing coupe.  

Wikipedia estimates there's less than 1120 left on the roads. :what:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

you know ive seen the same episode of sport car revolution with the aforementioned car in it probably fifteen times, and cannot for the life of me think of the name... 

but i know exactly what you're talking about 


edit: just remembered the name i was looking for... brickland (or bricklin? spelling's probably wrong either way)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Bricklin SV-1?

(SV=safe vehicle btw)


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yup, it was a Bricklin. I was kinda shocked to see one of those in small-town ks... Though it was parked in Hesston at the headquarters of Agco which is a global farm equipment manufacturer (Challenger and Massey-Ferguson) I suppose the car's owned by an engineer... I also saw a bright yellow DeTomaso Pantera in Hesston a while back.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I see your countertops, and raise you rivets! Big night on the plane, it may visibly move forward really soon! :thumbup:


 









opcorn:

Joe!, tell Moms; "Nice Work!"...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Joe!, tell Moms; "Nice Work!"...


 
Well, I am sure not Rosie, and I am neither driving nor bucking. The two fellows doing that have seventy years of sheet metal experience between them, so I am not about to challenge that with my massive fifteen minutes worth. I'm fine with being the third hand, and there is lots for me to do, no worries. spent all day with them today, and most of the week at the hangar doing cleanup on the fuselage. it takes so much time, but is coming along nicely.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I see your countertops, and raise you rivets! Big night on the plane, it may visibly move forward really soon! :thumbup:


 And I'll see your rivets and raise you flooring in one bedroom and 3/4 of another: 

















They need a good sweeping too, but it's progress.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I am sure not Rosie, and I am neither driving nor bucking. The two fellows doing that have seventy years of sheet metal experience between them, so I am not about to challenge that with my massive fifteen minutes worth. I'm fine with being the third hand, and there is lots for me to do, no worries. spent all day with them today, and most of the week at the hangar doing cleanup on the fuselage. it takes so much time, but is coming along nicely.


 :thumbup:opcorn: 

I too spent time at the airport today. Not much flying (perhaps 15 minutes worth?) but lots of just "being there" with friends. Good for the soul. 

And I drove the 16v too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And I'll see your rivets and raise you flooring in one bedroom and 3/4 of another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That IS progress! It was another long day on the plane for me, and for the two structures guys. I'll be at the mercy of the powers that be shortly, for the first of many paper hurdles. How have the inspections gone for you John?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> That IS progress! It was another long day on the plane for me, and for the two structures guys. I'll be at the mercy of the powers that be shortly, for the first of many paper hurdles. How have the inspections gone for you John?


 
Where are the pics of the plane work???? Inspections? I'm not building a plane here. :laugh: Seriously though, I had one plumbing inspection when I had the drains plumbed and I'll have one more when everything is done. About all he can see is that water comes out of the faucets and the drains work. But then again, he didn't seem to know a whole lot about plumbing.  My town will pretty much let you do what you want/build what you want, which can be good or bad, depending on how stupid the person is. 
Progress for today: 
















Hopefully I'll finish up tomorrow after work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Where are the pics of the plane work???? Inspections? I'm not building a plane here. :laugh: Snip.....


 
Pics...well, there isn't a lot to see. Mostly put it together, line up some holes and drill, then take it apart again. Kind of like looking at pictures of a LEGO set. I may post some up eventually. 

And sounds like the good old days of building where you are John. I am boycotting any building permits from now on...they can toss up these massive wind turbines with no approval, why should I have to check with three different authorities before breaking ground. You should see the size of this wind development. It is positively scary, and local governement has NO authority because it is under the "Green Energy Act" (which means Samsung paid huge kickbacks to our outgoing premier) NOT a fan. 

Anyway, it's the Feds I need to do business with. Transport Canada is not as much fun as the FAA. And the FAA isn't known for their fun factor. Wish me luck, the could still be a massive paperwork failure at the end of this process. Okay, gotta get spiffed up for a Christmas luncheon!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

It rained all week pretty much and today I realized I have a puddle underneath my driver seat. :C 
I think it's due to my taillight seals but I'm not 100% certain. That's the only major wet spot besides the back edge of my trunk carpet. Anyone else have ideas of what to check?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, windshield seal(especially lower corners), if your door drains are plugged they can fill and spill into the car, also if your raintray cover is damaged or missing(of the drains plugged) it can fill up and go down into the heater box and on to the floor.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Bought this the other day:


 Had a 1983 230E in the UK like this (4 door) and I loved it. Wish I took it home. I miss her!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> My town will pretty much let you do what you want/build what you want


 Then why are you building a boring old house and not one of these? :screwy:


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Driving the 16v today...got to work and noticed someone stole the VW badge off the front grill. 

Who does that anymore? Are we back in 1985?


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

davidpg said:


> Driving the 16v today...got to work and noticed someone stole the VW badge off the front grill.
> 
> Who does that anymore? Are we back in 1985?


 At least they have good taste


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Then why are you building a boring old house and not one of these? :screwy:


 this is an interesting house, but it is on a busy highway  

I'm still in Germany, but leave for home/Florida tomorrow morning from Frankfurt


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

davidpg said:


> Driving the 16v today...got to work and noticed someone stole the VW badge off the front grill.
> 
> Who does that anymore? Are we back in 1985?


 Maybe it self deleted? 16Vs are very weight conscious. Mine kept deleting bolts, like the ones on the starter. And today has been a very strange day. See if I can make it through the last half hour with no more wierdness.....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

speaking of starters.... the fes decided to join the list of "cars that i have owned who spent time on a rollback due to mechanical failure" 

pretty good considering its the first time since ive owned 'er. new starter will be in tomorrow (oddly, not a part that most flaps seems to stock)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Morning, all! :wave: 
Let's all wish a happy 23rd birthday to Nina (the kid's E30 325iX)!  

Now, I get to go start my work day with a warranty radiator replacement on an F10 550xi.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I've been in 'the Country' helping build a storage shed/ barn type structure but we were getting the torrential downpours (http://www.nctimes.com/news/state-a...cle_f3c83d0e-f483-5c81-b43f-4e165fe61606.html) so we did a lot of indoors stuff...

Cathy, we don't mind the 'boring pictures', they're you and your plane, so-- (where is that _It's So Obvious _Meme when you need it?)

Joe and his Her have a really cute kid. (I wouldn't mind being a 'him' again...)
Those currently in such a state of being or have previously been, will know what I mean...


I've been looking, from afar, so far, at a Scirocco's Brother as a daily driver. (I haven't approached the property owner nor gotten an up close look yet but I would love to bring this Bunny back to life. )
Besides, it's sooooo much more appropriate for me to be daily'ing around in a black A1 Golf than a white A2 Jetta.. aka Flying Brick. Keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well tberk, I will try to post some soon. The weirdness continued this evening, and that is all I am permitted to say at this time. Tomorrow will be busy, but wish me luck.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Morning  

... got back from Germany last night , had an Awesome time during this visit


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Morning
> 
> ... got back from Germany last night , had an Awesome time during this visit


 Jealous. Sure hope to make it there someday. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*more boring plane stuff...nap time*

Well, since tberk requested, here are some pictures. When we last saw our heroine, her plane was looking like a parts car: 










Because of this little part having a few little cracks: 










So we have been working since spring to get to the point where rivets could go in. Lots of test fitting. 










The rivet menu: 










Need lots of tools: 










The two experts at work: 










The result: 
Top- 









Bottom:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So when we work on planes, the cops always show up: 










So today was the dawn of a new day: 










We hit the open road and headed for the "Authorized Maintenence Organization" for inspection :thumbup:: 










While we waited for the magic to happen, we were given the tour of the next door hangar. Bonus to anyone who can tell me what this pretty metal art is on. 










Hint: Here's what's under the cowls, and this one is a movie star- 










There was also this biplane in there. I am sure it must be a Stearman Daun, becase it was yellow* : 










Multiple hundreds of dollars later, my centre section was released!!!! eace:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics Cathy. Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey guys! long time no see!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> Hey guys! long time no see!


 Greetings!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> Hey guys! long time no see!


 Hey there! :wave: How's the family doing?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hey there! :wave: How's the family doing?


 
yeah, ^this! and irocgirlie!!! how the hell ya been??????


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> yeah, ^this! and irocgirlie!!! how the hell ya been??????


 All kinds of people showing up in here! 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> While we waited for the magic to happen, we were given the tour of the next door hangar. Bonus to anyone who can tell me what this pretty metal art is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lockheed Electra? 

Glad to see your project is making some great VP!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

And hey, while we're sharing pics with all these people coming out of the woodwork.... 










I've been house hunting for awhile and closed on this little place this morning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Garage is too small. :laugh: 

Congrats Daun! Well you have hanger space anyway, so that's pretty good. Ready to move in or does it need anything?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Garage is too small. :laugh:
> 
> Congrats Daun! Well you have hanger space anyway, so that's pretty good. Ready to move in or does it need anything?


 I understand your concerns. The garage IS too small, and I don't have the hangar space anymore since I can no longer park under the wing as I did with the Cessna. However the backyard appears to have a nice spot for a shop / garage.... maybe in the future.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Lockheed Electra *Jr.*?
> 
> Glad to see your project is making some great VP!


 ding ding ding. Vanna, show the man what he won.... 










THAT will not fit in your garage, so you'd better get a bigger hangar. And nice house!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Shiny!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> The garage IS too small, and I don't have the hangar space anymore ... However the backyard appears to have a nice spot for a shop / garage.... maybe in the future.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

and Cathy thanks for posting a photo the Electra :thumbup:


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

Seems to be the time for new housing. 
















Stacy and I closed on it mid November, but we cant move in until the fence is up for the dogs. 
The garage should be big enough for at least 4 cars, it even has a small kitchen and bathroom. The house has an attached carport for her car so I don't have to share.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so i lost my job today. 


anyone looking for an employee, coworker, or know someone who is? preferably in NE MD (where i currently reside...with my parents) 


experience in auto repair, small engine, home/apartments maintenance/repair, painting, driving, cooking, and can learn pretty much anything else... just saying 


  sad panda


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@Woody, sounds to me like you have lots of talents. Good luck with the job hunt. Something is bound to turn up.

And no problem posting the Electra picture, it was just drop dead gorgeous. My structures guys reskinned the one wing and fabricated some inner parts. (it was interesting hearing them talk about how they did that...the tooling is not something that everyone has kicking around in their basement, so they had to get creative) Took three solid months of work. I guess it has won some prestigious beauty contests, and was features in "Amelia" which was filmed out here in Dunnville. The red Stearman is in Dunnville too, the others are in St Catharines. 

@the new homeowners! How exciting eh! Insanevwfreak! that property has so much garage space! Enjoy that eh? Okay, gotta get my coffee going here.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now I have to start thinking about how I am going to get my 2002 from ice Karl's storage to my new garage, so I can finish the rustoration.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hey there! :wave: How's the family doing?





punchbug said:


> yeah, ^this! and irocgirlie!!! how the hell ya been??????


doing good. the family is doing awesome. little Riker Star is totally cured of her leukemia, and both of the girls are growing into a couple of real pains in the ass. 

trust me on this, Resenting your kids is a luxury that not all parents get to enjoy.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> @Woody, sounds to me like you have lots of talents. Good luck with the job hunt. Something is bound to turn up.


thank you, i have had several career changes, and a handful of "it'll do"-type jobs. a clear disadvantage to the ADD/"im bored with it now" thing. or advantage, really depends on your outlook at the moment. 


i need to find a very wealthy person with more property, and vehicles than they can manage on their own to hire me as a maintenance/repair/mechanic/etc. that would be the ideal job for one such as myself, but sadly those positions do not pop up often enough.


those are some great flying machine shots. btw.



off to unpack my car again, finish this bread pudding and clean the basement up so i have some semblance of order to my tools...
it is amazing how many tools i have acquired in the last year


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> doing good. the family is doing awesome. little Riker Star is totally cured of her leukemia, and both of the girls are growing into a couple of real pains in the ass.
> 
> trust me on this, Resenting your kids is a luxury that not all parents get to enjoy.


LOL! Anyone else notice that the child is reaching for the HOT water? Great that she is cured and driving you crazy. It only lasts a little while, and if anyone can advise me of exactly how long that little while is, I would be appreciative. Mine always manages to be in hot water too. Still. At 28.




Mtl-Marc said:


> Meh, what's a few little cracks here and there... :laugh::beer:


See above. More on that later.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Today is my last day of tiling at one end of the house.. Still will have master bath when she's done painting. Grouting tomorrow, hopefully. 
1nsanevwfreak-nice place and good sized garage. Congrats.:thumbup:
Woody- That sucks. Good luck on the job search, hopefully you find something soon and better.
Jon-Great to see that she is doing so well. I can't even imagine what you all went through, but you must appreciate and love her more than ever. She is one damned lucky, and strong, little girl.

Will post tile pics later.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you sir. and congrats on finishing tile! that place is moving right along, and its looking pretty good!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Finished! 








Of course, I still need to grout and also tile the master bath, but that one is smaller.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

John, why the 2 tiles with the X's?

Hidden treasure?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco_julie said:


> John, why the 2 tiles with the X's?
> 
> Hidden treasure?


That's where the bodies are buried.

Hi everybody :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> That's where the bodies are buried.


Chris is right. Bodies...
I marked those so nobody would step on them. The ones around them were set the day before and could be stepped on.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> See above. More on that later.


Yeah, so about that....depends on what the crack is in...

And you may wonder what Wrong Season Racing has been up to in that awkward season between grass drags and actual snow. So Adam is now running training sesions for preschoolers. Here, our gorgeous male model Jacob is learning about how not to kill pistons like his daddy does:










Here he is learning diagnostic listening on the "Volks". We do not use the word "car", this is a "Volks"










Yep, last week's airplane news was NOT the big news of the week. Call me "Omi". Sigh. So single fellows, be careful out there. Congratuate me?????


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cholland_ said:


> That's where the bodies are buried.
> 
> Hi everybody :wave:


"the simplest solution.... is often wrong"



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Chris is right. Bodies...
> I marked those so nobody would step on them. The ones around them were set the day before and could be stepped on.



well that takes all the fun out of it:laugh: looking good sir :thumbup:



i am now officially among this weeks job's statistics. filed for unemployment for the first time in three years or so. only the second time in my short life. still find myself torn between wanting what i have been promised by "the man" and not wanting to be living off of the system. if i have a job before the first check gets printed i will be quite happy. but if not, waiting to file would have been a bad call. sucks either way.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Yep, last week's airplane news was NOT the big news of the week. Call me "Omi". Sigh. So single fellows, be careful out there. Congratuate me?????


So, I'm not great at reading whatever code you are speaking, but are you saying you are going to be a Grandmother???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So, I'm not great at reading whatever code you are speaking, but are you saying you are going to be a Grandmother???


No, I am saying that I just found out that I have a two year old grandson! Plans, yeah, for the weak.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> No, I am saying that I just found out that I have a two year old grandson! Plans, yeah, for the weak.


oooooh snap. thats definitely newsworthy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> No, I am saying that I just found out that I have a two year old grandson! Plans, yeah, for the weak.


I assume it was news to your, son(I assume) too?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> No, I am saying that I just found out that I have a two year old grandson! Plans, yeah, for the weak.


Now the question I have, is how long did Adam know about this? 

Uh, congrats?


Oh and edit for ownage. Just think happy thoughts....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I almost forgot, I had a Scirocco sighting today! I was northbound on Alex Rd in West Carrollton and was passed by a Tornado Red 16v going the opposite direction. Looked pretty clean and all stock....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So, I'm not great at reading whatever code you are speaking, but are you saying you are going to be a Grandmother???





punchbug said:


> No, I am saying that I just found out that I have a two year old grandson! Plans, yeah, for the weak.


:laugh:

Oh, and nice house Daun.:thumbup:

It just needs a Scirocco in the driveway.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, he found out for sure quite recently when "the results" came back. I guess there was an increasing suspicion as Jacob started to look more and more like him, and he inherited my crappy skin (excema) so that was another clue, as were the brown eyes. He's been over a lot, and I am starting to do all that grandma ****, l bought Goldfish crackers, digging out the high chair, printing out copious pictures to bore people with and such stuff. I think we'll all settle into it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Oh, and nice house Daun.:thumbup:
> 
> It just needs a Scirocco in the driveway.


It probably will have one this week.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

My MK1 is being a pain again. Not terribly, just enough to make me swear a few times a day.

I used to have this same problem, then replaced the starter. It seemed like it fixed it for a while, but then it started again and it's been a pain since.

Turn the key, the fuel pump relay clicks and I can hear the fuel pump pushing fuel. No crank though. The starter doesn't even begin to engage.

So, where do I start? Ignition switch? Ground somewhere?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Joe M and ElT...could you please PM me your current address? Thanks!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> My MK1 is being a pain again. Not terribly, just enough to make me swear a few times a day.
> 
> I used to have this same problem, then replaced the starter. It seemed like it fixed it for a while, but then it started again and it's been a pain since.
> 
> ...


I've had that problem a couple of times over the years. Check all the wiring connections at the starter to begin with, my issues have always been with the small wires on the solenoid being loose or the connector breaking off.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Well, he found out for sure quite recently when "the results" came back. I guess there was an increasing suspicion as Jacob started to look more and more like him, and he inherited my crappy skin (excema) so that was another clue, as were the brown eyes. He's been over a lot, and I am starting to do all that grandma ****, l bought Goldfish crackers, digging out the high chair, printing out copious pictures to bore people with and such stuff. I think we'll all settle into it.


Glad to see you are getting comfortable with being a grandma :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nothing happening today?

yesterday i had my emissions tested, and now i get to finally fix that gaping tear in my exhaust. pretty sure i know how thats going to be done... and it will be amusing

i went to pennsylvania for some side workin. had lunch with some buddy's and found out another friend is tagging along with one of her friends down here from ohio for the weekend. 

so thats pretty cool


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, I was away in the country and when I got back to 'civilization' I find I still need to find long term employment and housing for that matter and all my clothes smell like campfire...

I think I'm going to have to go see Bond, James Bond as a therapeutic maneuver.

PS- While traveling I saw a 'barn find' VW Rabbit four door, from a distance, but on reflection I think it's a Dodge Omni... :facepalm:


edit:


Damn, damn, damn- It can't have been a four door Rabbit after all; it looked _just like_ this example...











craaaap, next time I go barn diving (well, scanning from a good chunk of a mile away) I'm bringing the binoculars... grrrr...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm going to be a Father
I'm going to have a son.
My wife got pregnant on our honeymoon.
I bought another set of wheels for my Scirocco.
I'm almost ready to paint my Scirocco.
I stopped posting in my build thread.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

prom king said:


> I'm going to be a Father
> I'm going to have a son.
> My wife got pregnant on our honeymoon.
> I bought another set of wheels for my Scirocco.
> ...


Congrats
:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Congrats
> :beer:


Yep, congrats! And why did you stop posting to your build thread? (not meaning to sound judgemental, it's your thread after all! Build threads help inspire and instruct those thinking about doing somethng similar. And in a few years, you can look back and remember how much work you put in! It's funny, I was jus thinking about what these cars have taught me over the years. I owe them a lot, they have taught me many things.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Yep, congrats! And why did you stop posting to your build thread? (not meaning to sound judgemental, it's your thread after all! Build threads help inspire and instruct those thinking about doing somethng similar. And in a few years, you can look back and remember how much work you put in! It's funny, I was jus thinking about what these cars have taught me over the years. I owe them a lot, they have taught me many things.


indeed. every build thread i have read through has in some way inspired me.... and i still havent updated mine :banghead: but nothing worth photograghing has happens in a long time. other than the fact that my engine is now just laying on the ground since that was as far as i could move it when i took it out of the car this afternoon. it will be addressed tomorrow at some point though. it does look kinda funny... in a sad sort of way 



prom king said:


> I'm going to be a Father
> I'm going to have a son.
> My wife got pregnant on our honeymoon.
> I bought another set of wheels for my Scirocco.
> ...


congratulations sir! sons must be pretty cool almost everyone i know that has one is glad of it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My son just got a set of Hakka R's for his new "Hot Rod" Jetta for $300 with like three miles on them. I hate him. But he has a long commute, so he needs them. Iff we ever get snow. 
I spent last night stripping paint off snowmobile parts. Once a stripper, always a stripper. 

So where IS everyone? I cursed the weather for today...was supposed to fly to a 99's meeting (lady pilots) and the weather has of course turned to total crap. :thumbdown: Should still be a good GTG though. Hopefully I can get into my own shop soon, with the holidays coming. Of course we are tearing up the front hallwy tonight to put down tile. I love contractors. (Obviously not in the literal sense or I would get better service.....)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well, he found out for sure quite recently when "the results" came back. I guess there was an increasing suspicion as Jacob started to look more and more like him, and he inherited my crappy skin (excema) so that was another clue, as were the brown eyes. He's been over a lot, and I am starting to do all that grandma ****, l bought Goldfish crackers, digging out the high chair, printing out copious pictures to bore people with and such stuff. I think we'll all settle into it.


Well, late congrats are due! An interesting turn of events...



punchbug said:


> Joe M and ElT...could you please PM me your current address? Thanks!


PM forthcoming...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I did a weird little modification to my car.

Now I can start the car, and remove the key. the steering locks, the engine stays running and I can lock the car.

It's accomplished by putting a fuse in a certain spot I wired in on the fuse panel. This powers terminal 15, and keeps just the ignition system and fuel pump on.

It's like a remote starter, except no remote. No worries about being in gear, because you start the car normally. You can blip the throttle to make the alternator turn on. Also, it cost nothing.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> My son just got a set of Hakka R's for his new "Hot Rod" Jetta for $300 with like three miles on them. I hate him. But he has a long commute, so he needs them. Iff we ever get snow.
> I spent last night stripping paint off snowmobile parts. Once a stripper, always a stripper.
> 
> So where IS everyone? I cursed the weather for today...was supposed to fly to a 99's meeting (lady pilots) and the weather has of course turned to total crap. :thumbdown: Should still be a good GTG though. Hopefully I can get into my own shop soon, with the holidays coming. Of course we are tearing up the front hallwy tonight to put down tile. I love contractors. (Obviously not in the literal sense or I would get better service.....)


i was actually out and about all day. (which is rare) saw the hobbit (awesome- as were most of the trailers even) ate some sushi. with drive time that pretty much took the whole day.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone!! Yep, I'm still alive... just been off-line for a while (and will be again for another while, nature of the job).

[Scirocco content below: ]

Fairly solid rumor: one of my Scir's (NOT Antje or Rommel) is going to be going to a new home, probably via Cincy next June. Just to keep up my tradition of never going to Cincy AND HOME again in the same car. Nor necessarily even my own car.

:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, I was toting around a friend of a friend from out of town; dude complained the whole time. (There, I said it, that's the 1st time I mentioned it the whole week I've been 'exposed' to the cumulative affect. ) I cant eat that, I cant eat that, I don't recognize anything on the menu, what kind of Pizza place is this that they don't just have some pies sitting on the counter and heat one up for you?, I, I, I, I, I.... eye-eye-Yihe! :banghead: Saw the new James Bond flick, 'Skyfall'; it's a good romp, blowing things up wise and stuff catching on fire wise but it's a very 'dark' Bond outing and seemed a bit... like, "Dam'n JB is a heartless son of a b..." Best part was when the crowd spontaneously cheered to see a cameo by a certain silver, four wheel'd beastie.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Busy weekend-Grouted the main bathroom, the hall, and most of the laundry room. Installed on some of the water lines and will finish the rest tomorrow. Domestic hot water set up today. Master bath painted and closet partly painted. Started tiling the master bath. Brought up two truck loads of fixtures, accessories and furniture. Bought a crap load of moulding. Oh, and Directv ordered for set up on Thursday. :thumbup:








Just need to give it another wipe down or two to get rid of the haze.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Busy weekend-Grouted the main bathroom, the hall, and most of the laundry room. Installed on some of the water lines and will finish the rest tomorrow. Domestic hot water set up today. Master bath painted and closet partly painted. Started tiling the master bath. Brought up two truck loads of fixtures, accessories and furniture. Bought a crap load of moulding. Oh, and Directv ordered for set up on Thursday. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I just got done tearing up the carpet and trim in the front hall to do just that (tile), but we are hiring the rest done. I heart those friggin' picky nail strips and the 'never let go' ring nails they are held down with....and I also heart my cat Muffin for, umm, decorating the outgoing carpet so freely. The house smells better already. 

In other news, Jacob was over tonight and did some Christmas cooking with his dad. Nom nom nom.....


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you guys
Just got lazy with keeping up with the build
It's due for a major update as soon as I'm done with my renovations getting ready for the baby.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> . I heart those friggin' picky nail strips and the 'never let go' ring nails they are held down with....and I also heart my cat Muffin for, umm, decorating the outgoing carpet so freely. The house smells better already.



oh i do not miss, catty carpet (used to clean carpet, flood clean up, flooring etc.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> oh i do not miss, catty carpet (used to clean carpet, flood clean up, flooring etc.)


Well, the catty fragraance is covered by mortar now. And I got Christmas sweets done while it happened. Kind of nice to have someone else do some work around here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, the catty fragraance is covered by mortar now. And I got Christmas sweets done while it happened. Kind of nice to have someone else do some work around here.


I agree. Wait, I am that someone else on my project... Oh well.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I agree. Wait, I am that someone else on my project... Oh well.


Yeah, well, I am usually that person too. And there is some merit to that. I look around here and I can't look at anything that I have not touched in some way. And oh yay! I see that Santa has already filled my stocking with en-stension cords. :thumbup: 
Oh, must remember to buy a rat trap. That is the "powerplant" agreed upon by "the sanctioning body" for the race this year. We already have the lightest chassis ( carbon fibre) so now we just have to get that power down and figure out "a theme" for the bear. I'd suggest something contraceptive related, but the boy may not find that too funny.

Hey, this sounds interesting....blue and grey:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk..._Cars_Trucks&hash=item3f203c57da#ht_500wt_991

I do not need another one, but could assist in the export if needed....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Well, he found out for sure quite recently when "the results" came back. I guess there was an increasing suspicion as Jacob started to look more and more like him, and he inherited my crappy skin (excema) so that was another clue, as were the brown eyes. He's been over a lot, and I am starting to do all that grandma ****, l bought Goldfish crackers, digging out the high chair, printing out copious pictures to bore people with and such stuff. I think we'll all settle into it.


Wait..... What grandma Cathy just another thing you are going to rock at. 
Btw I sent you address in the new list please let me know if you did not get it


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

14 in. of snow in the last 24 hrs.
1. I'm glad the rocc is stored.
2. I'm super-glad to have an AWD daily.

/end of weather report from winterwonderland


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Wait..... What grandma Cathy just another thing you are going to rock at.
> Btw I sent you address in the new list please let me know if you did not get it


I didn't get it Tony, maybe send it again. And yeah, this Grandma thing is gonna be fun.

So in other news:
Ah never mind.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What, no posts all day? What's wrong with you people?!  Yeah I know, busy gettin' ready for the holidays and all. Me? I had the day off, so used it wisely by putting more stuff away here in the house and meeting up with a friend for lunch. Best part? Walking to the garage and driving the 16v. SO nice to have it home, with the added bonus of a decent weather day in mid-December to drive it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Wells, I just finished about a 150 mile loop so it was hard to find signal all the time, enough to post here anyway...

I'm currently under-employed, under-housed, most of the time under-fed and most of all under-Scirocco'd at the moment.

I'm on the tipping point of being under-loved as well, but that's getting to sound like I'm whining, so I'll sign off- might be a while till I resurface, don't fret....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> What, no posts all day? What's wrong with you people?!  Yeah I know, busy gettin' ready for the holidays and all. Me? I had the day off, so used it wisely by putting more stuff away here in the house and meeting up with a friend for lunch. Best part? Walking to the garage and driving the 16v. SO nice to have it home, with the added bonus of a decent weather day in mid-December to drive it.


Well, I am retired, so I have just sitting around eating bon bons in my fluffy pink slippers all day. OKay, well, not really. Got up fifteen minutes before the bug took me to work, coffee IV hooked up enroute (thank God VW thought of that option), worked the day to get home and rest, since I am getting sick. But no rest for me. Got to take mom to the hospital for some chest pains, but nothing wrong after two hours of diagnosics. 
So now they are putting the tile in the hall (yay!)...not sure when they will be done. No sense trying to sleep till they are. Luckily I feel semi decent at the moment. Daun, glad you go some Scirocco time. It has been mild enough here for some Roccin', but the road is a disgusting mudhole.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Wells, I just finished about a 150 mile loop so it was hard to find signal all the time, enough to post here anyway...
> 
> I'm currently under-employed, under-housed, most of the time under-fed and most of all under-Scirocco'd at the moment.
> 
> I'm on the tipping point of being under-loved as well, but that's getting to sound like I'm whining, so I'll sign off- might be a while till I resurface, don't fret....


know the feeling, sir. 


:beer: to next year

p4c


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So in other news:
> Ah never mind.



Yeah, but I saw a syncro emkay one with a three inch exhaust yesterday. How cool can that be? 



In other news, getting ready for tomorrow:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

My dog, Elvis,(the red and white guy, on the left) passed away this morning. He was 14. We met when he was 5 weeks old. I had just finished college at Purdue, and we took off riding boxcars from Indiana to Boston, and then to New Mexico, up through California to Alaska. We were on the road for about a year, then finally came to settle near my parents, here in Cleveland.

Rest In Piece, pal.

*Elvis O'Leary 1998-2012*​


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, but I saw a syncro emkay one with a three inch exhaust yesterday. How cool can that be?
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, getting ready for tomorrow:


I had to go all the way to the city to get some, and am happily enjoying it at the moment. :beer: Some may wish to toss the beer's name into an online translator if they do not read basic French...

And I have finally figured out what this end of the world stuff is about. They are forecasting snow in Toronto! :laugh: 

In other news, my son is waiting for the other event that is due to arrive tomorrow. WINTER!
Nothing but rain and threat of maybe snain here so far. 

As for me, I'm all about the solstices, so let the festivities begin! :beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Teighlor O' said:


> My dog, Elvis,(the red and white guy, on the left) passed away this morning. He was 14. We met when he was 5 weeks old. I had just finished college at Purdue, and we took off riding boxcars from Indiana to Boston, and then to New Mexico, up through California to Alaska. We were on the road for about a year, then finally came to settle near my parents, here in Cleveland.
> 
> Rest In Piece, pal.




sorry for your loss sir. losing a friend is never easy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> sorry for your loss sir. losing a friend is never easy.


Sorry to hear that your buddy is gone.  Sounds like he had a great life though.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks friends.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Teighlor O' said:


> *Elvis O'Leary 1998-2012*​


It's never easy to lose our friends. You have my sympathy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

What, nothing all day? Were you all doing battle at the malls? My family is all home for the holidays, and we are having a turkey today (24th). The bear has already emerged from his yearly hibernation, but of course we will leave that till the last minute as usual. There could be injuries this year, those rat traps are strong! Anyway, Merry Christmas and safe travels for those of you visiting distant relatives.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Tapatalk..... GRRRR


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello Scirocco family.... Merry Christmas from our expected family


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> What, nothing all day? Were you all doing battle at the malls?


Nah, was out flying then working yesterday. Today? Volunteered to work for a few hours, then home to finish wrapping a few gifts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> Hello Scirocco family.... Merry Christmas from our expected family


Congrats Mikey!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Daun.... Congrats on the house. Nice score!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Looking good, Mike!

Merry Christmas to all those that celebrate! Now that Crosby is asleep, last minute wrapping and gift setup is afoot. I'm just about finished and enjoying one of these:










Merry merry!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas, all! :grinsanta: 
(amazingly, it's actually (finally!) white outside! Barely, but... it counts. :snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

snow's hit us, then switched to rain. so im off to go plow and salt in pa. may be gone for a few days.


not my favourite work, but its work and i gots tool trucks to pay...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Recent Developments:

- Diagnosed broken Drive Gear in Toy Firetruck Gearbox, (cheap Fujian plastic gears...). Looking to see if manufacturer will ship ala carte gear across the Pacific for a dollar amount worth messing with. If at all.

- Downloading Repair Disk (because laptop needing repair wont boot from External Flash Drive; bios too old...), so bootable CD creation in progress.

- Survived extended-family drama for Christmas, it was hard to endure but no trips to the Hospital were required...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Last of the festivities were yesterday (at my Mom's, the "homestead"), and there was the usual dose of family fun (depressed sister in law, replacing my late Dad's role as "friction source") but otherwise it was fun. A huge storm rolled in, and we had to knock down a big drift that the bug had formed before heading out the lane way....my brother broke a trail for us with his truck, (the tracks were drifted back in by the time we got to the road (gusting to 35kts)... So my grand baby and his mom got snowed in here for the night. This is a huge bonus, he has never seen significant snow, so this should be a good picture taking day! The down side is I get to shovel out the driveway....but the plus side is this is enough snow to ski in, so I will head up to my Mom's once we play in the snow a bit. 
On a sad note, our bear lost miserably due to multiple mechanical failures...the launch pad broke on departure, and the front suspension got damaged in the trip over there, so it required lots of tape to cobble it back together. On a happy note, no fingers were broken...this Year's power source was two rat traps..those thing pack a whollop. OUrs was the best for looks though...with a PETA protester bear and a few stuffed rodents protesting the cruelty of traps......next year, the medal will return home. no worries.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cath, too bad about the Bear-tastrophy, but there's next year.

Folks, just in case we forget Mother Nature, the luck of the draw, and random chance playing it's part- How'd you like to get your rear axle torn off?

(News from Northern California, kinda far North...)









http://www.willitsnews.com/ci_22261914/covelo-road-reopens-after-washout-causes-three-day


> The Covelo Road roadbed collapsed under the back rear wheels of an unidentified trailer truck driver just before 7 a.m. Friday morning. The back wheels were ripped off the trailer and fell into the growing chasm. The driver summoned help and the roadway was closed before any other vehicles drove into it. The closure was located about 1.5 miles from Highway 101.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*TBerk* interesting turn of events in North Cal there on Hwy 162


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> How'd you like to get your rear axle torn off?


Trust me. It's not a pleasant experience.

Nor is being snowed in at an airport. As I am currently experiencing.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Trust me. It's not a pleasant experience.
> 
> Nor is being snowed in at an airport. As I am currently experiencing.


which airport are you currently stranded at the moment?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> which airport are you currently stranded at the moment?


Spent the night at an airport hotel and back at beautiful YUL now. Apparently something about 45cm of snow in a day they couldn't keep up with.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Spent the night at an airport hotel and back at beautiful YUL now. Apparently something about 45cm of snow in a day they couldn't keep up with.


Stop complaining. Go back to YYZ.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Stop complaining. Go back to YYZ.


I suspect he is trying to. not sure why..Montreal has so many good places to eat and enjoy , ummm, local culture.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

:wave:Good morning


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

It's New Years Eve and nobody seem'd to be working but me... (My client left early, all the check in/out folks are --> to voice mail, and the Network Admins are "if you need to Escalate, then call..." daisy chaining each other. 

As I type this, the System I'm building (OS/App imaging) just finished, so ta ta till the morrow!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I'm already off but I also had to work today, worked like crazy to book a whopping 12 hours. I don't think I got even one up sell today, so glad the day is over. 

Hope everyone has a great a safe New Years :beer:

Maybe I will make some progress on the car in 2013, only time will tell


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

to all my Scirocco Brethren and Sistren*, I wish you all a happy and safe new years. I Love you all 







* Yep. I looked it up.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Years everyone!!!! :beer: Be safe!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy New Years everyone!!!! :beer: Be safe!


I'm on iPod so short note ditto 

Edit: holy sheet! Top of the page? I'll have to post a pic next year


Kept you waiting long enough??
































Blast from the past...It will hurt some:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

happy new year to all. may the year bring much open window, open throttle awesomeness to all


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year & Good Morning to all

... May this year be better than the last


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all had a fun night, I know I did! I found out I can drift decently okay in a G35:laugh:

And on a more sad note, my dog that I've had since I was about 4 passed sometime this morning  Not the best way to start the year..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all had a fun night, I know I did! I found out I can drift decently okay in a G35:laugh:
> 
> And on a more sad note, my dog that I've had since I was about 4 passed sometime this morning  Not the best way to start the year..


Sorry to hear about your dog 
I am just now beginning to feel human....yep, we sure had too much fun last night. Happy New Year!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I suspect he is trying to. not sure why..Montreal has so many good places to eat and enjoy , ummm, local culture.


Not when you're stuck out in an airport hotel. . Finally made it out the next afternoon after my new flight got delayed for another few hours.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> And on a more sad note, my dog that I've had since I was about 4 passed sometime this morning  Not the best way to start the year..


Sorry to hear that. 

This forum is losing too many dogs lately. Brad and I lost Jessie the day after Christmas.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> This forum is losing too many dogs lately. Brad and I lost Jessie the day after Christmas.



I have always loved that picture of Jesse, and the one with you as well. She was a great dog, and she had a very full, interesting life full of people and dogs she loved. :heart:

As for me....well, spent a good chunk of the month's flying allowance already...it was a gorgeous winter day yesterday! Today will be about hauling my 85 yr old mother around, and tomorrow I hope to go visit some Sciroccos!!! Excited barely expresses it!!!! 

So when do we set up that date for Cincy 2013????? And this is a big anniversary year, right?? 15? 

Sorry, those last two items were on topic. WTF is up with THAT?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: Good Morning 



punchbug said:


> So when do we set up that date for Cincy 2013?????


I would like the answer to this question also


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't generally do stuff like this... but it's been a strange day. Plz bear with me, I am unloading; got "Mostly sane and realistic World View" spotted on the map... am enroute, need to get back there.

It's been a hard day.

So... I'm literate, I like my off time; I buy NEWSPAPERS then 'cuz they shout quieter. I didn't get get around to Yesterday's News (Denver Post) until this morning, with coffee. First I knock off the Sports and Comics, then back to Main section... top o' pg4 is this:

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingn...among-two-mountaineers-killed-argentina-climb

Baseball bat to forehead. Eric was/ will always be a good friend, but... I was going to call him today, "Yo I'm in town, let's lunch/ beers".

Too f*cking late.

I had him about 1/2 talked into coming out to Cincy next year; y'all would have liked him I think, he was no VW fan as such but was "Good People".

Eh... all I can write. My friend is dead... I miss my friend.

Point is... call/ contact those you care about, don't put it off until tomorrow/ next week/ next month. You don't run the show, you don't run the timer. When the clock hits 00/00/00 00:00 it's done, OK?

That.

All.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

dude...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and, as written the article *might* imply that Eric was stupid impulsive. Was NOT so, if he took the "Risky" route it was because he needed to; his climbing partner was dying. Eric is the only guy I know next to me that covers his ass 5 ways from Sunday, draws up and practices Plans B through Z-double prime for if schitt goes wonky and bad. If he died... well the Fates had to work for it, and came out bruised and bloody.

Y'all that know me know where I've been; doing the job at -40 degrees, where C meets F. And I was always damn careful going into the Field, checked the survival bag; fuel tanks, checkout so someone knows you're Out There.

I believe my friend fought hard...

And lost.

That's all.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow I'm very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Sucks Ice-Man. So sorry man. 

Hey let me bring this page back into the positive if I may: Charles (-camber) married his sweetheart last Saturday and it was a AWESOME wedding. 

Hope you all find happiness in '13.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thats it V, bringing back some balance... 

btw: I've been servicing (ha)Sand Hill road lately; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_Hill_Road 


> For several years during the dotcom boom of the late 1990s, commercial real estate on Sand Hill Road was more expensive than almost anywhere else in the world. The annual rent in the area around Sand Hill Road peaked at around $144 (USD) per square foot ($1550 per m[SUP]2[/SUP]) in mid-2000; at the time, this was higher than rates in Manhattan and London's West End.[SUP][2][/SUP]


Too bad they don't have dollar bills just laying around in the candy dishes...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

eh... sorry, guys. It's been a strange day; start this way then go that way and try to not get terminal'd by the whiplash.

I am a devout Agnostic; this is why, no self-respecting Gawd would drop this kinda crap on those He hopes to Worship Him. I'll put it this way; If I Ever Meet Gawd... He's Got Some 'Splainin To Do. I'd say H.L. Mencken said it best, "Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats."

God is a Candy-ass insecure chicken**** Mo'fo with a mean streak.

OK but FWIW, I am alzo beings optomistic (in context), see here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5883085-My-Antarctica-Thread/page5

my posts #'s 170 & 171


Yep I am ranting, and howling at the Moon... it's not been a good day. R & HaM is how I improve it (for me).

I am doing a forced replay of "Yo, mortality!!" and it sucks.

No worries; I'm sane per McM WO Psych Eval, I "passed" 2 of 3 times tested, so I'm ahead of the curve, right?

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

No apologies, Karl. I have had repeated reminders of this mortality ****, and I will not review the entire list, but all were far too young, (save my dad, who had lived a full life.) And the trend at my former school continues, for whatever reason. You are supposed to outlive high school.:banghead:

As for your friend, his other option would have been living a quiet safe life the suburbs mowing the lawn in misery. And then when the clock ticked down it would have been a soccer mom in an SUV that ran him down or something. I really think when it is your time, it just is. You have my sincerest sympathies. I'm sure he had a hell of a fight with the reaper, and it would have been cool to meet your buddy. Big soft cuddly tearful hug.:heart:

On a cheery note, I am trying to scratch off not one, not two, but SIX folks on my "need to see" list today (not to mention some old vehicles and cats that I miss). The only complication (besides geography and that winter thing) is a complex car shuffle, which I cannot commence just yet. KIds are pain even when they are grown ups.

Okay, time to get some more coffee. Karl, send me a PM or note on my gmail, 'k? Miss you guys and hot chicks!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all had a fun night, I know I did! I found out I can drift decently okay in a G35:laugh:
> 
> And on a more sad note, my dog that I've had since I was about 4 passed sometime this morning  Not the best way to start the year..



Sorry about yer dog, man..


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Eistreiber said:


> ...oh and, as written the article *might* imply that Eric was stupid impulsive. Was NOT so, if he took the "Risky" route it was because he needed to; his climbing partner was dying. Eric is the only guy I know next to me that covers his ass 5 ways from Sunday, draws up and practices Plans B through Z-double prime for if schitt goes wonky and bad. If he died... well the Fates had to work for it, and came out bruised and bloody.
> 
> Y'all that know me know where I've been; doing the job at -40 degrees, where C meets F. And I was always damn careful going into the Field, checked the survival bag; fuel tanks, checkout so someone knows you're Out There.
> 
> ...


Sorry about yer friend.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

To all, thanks for your kind thoughts.

Yeah, yesterday was bad... a kick in the teeth. I went up and visited Eric's widow and stepson (I've known them since Eric and Kandee's first date, when he and were roomies in 199..7? 98? About then). They're doing "OK", still a bit in shock. Me too I guess, kinda like there's this little thought in my brain, "Nah, this can't be real; you're just having a bad dream. It'll all be fine, just need to wake up..."


But I'm getting a better perspective now. I keep thinking of a picture in his 'office' at his home, taken on an earlier adventure in the mountains somewhere. Eric is nude but for hat and sunglasses, leaping into a frigid glacier-fed mountain pond, one hand waving at the camera, other hand covering his crotch.

Big cheesy grin on his face. That's how I'll remember him, he was the poster-boy for "exuberance".

So now I'm crying, but smiling too. It hurts that he's gone, but I was damn lucky to have known him.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Been quiet lately, because we are in the house now and there has been no internet there. Lines were put in by phone co. yesterday, so we should be all set up now. Maybe tomorrow we'll install Mandy's home office cabinetry and then the computer. We'll see. 
Karl, sorry to hear about your friend. 
Wow, a lot of dogs dying. My mother in law just had her's put down on Monday, but it had actually been time for a while now. She just wouldn't accept it. 
And our cat Gatsby, who hadn't been very well since around Thanksgiving took a turn for the worse, again. Mandy did the right thing and had her put down. She took it pretty hard, but we still have her sister.
Gatsby:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I'm on iPod so short note ditto
> 
> Edit: holy sheet! Top of the page? I'll have to post a pic next year



aHEm....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Been quiet lately, because we are in the house now and there has been no internet there. Lines were put in by phone co. yesterday, so we should be all set up now. Maybe tomorrow we'll install Mandy's home office cabinetry and then the computer. We'll see.
> Karl, sorry to hear about your friend.
> Wow, a lot of dogs dying. My mother in law just had her's put down on Monday, but it had actually been time for a while now. She just wouldn't accept it.
> And our cat Gatsby, who hadn't been very well since around Thanksgiving took a turn for the worse, again. Mandy did the right thing and had her put down. She took it pretty hard, but we still have her sister.
> Gatsby:


That was a beautiful cat John, so sorry. I just love cats, I think I was more socialized to cats than people as a child....okay, let's cheer this place up. I will work on adding a piktar that will do the trick. Back in a jiff....


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Been quiet lately, because we are in the house now and there has been no internet there. Lines were put in by phone co. yesterday, so we should be all set up now. Maybe tomorrow we'll install Mandy's home office cabinetry and then the computer. We'll see.
> Karl, sorry to hear about your friend.
> Wow, a lot of dogs dying. My mother in law just had her's put down on Monday, but it had actually been time for a while now. She just wouldn't accept it.
> And our cat Gatsby, who hadn't been very well since around Thanksgiving took a turn for the worse, again. Mandy did the right thing and had her put down. She took it pretty hard, but we still have her sister.
> Gatsby:


Hey man, sorry to hear about yer cat, that really sucks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> That was a beautiful cat John, so sorry. I just love cats, I think I was more socialized to cats than people as a child....okay, let's cheer this place up. I will work on adding a piktar that will do the trick. Back in a jiff....


As promised, some cheer! Got together with some old friends yesterday. One of them rattles a new rattle. :laugh: 










And today there is this, also cheery though the weather is typical Great Lakes basin "Snain"..grey miserable drizzly cold crap. No matter...happiness in here, at least once it is springtime:










And there was this...before:









After:










Seems backwards, I know, but there is a reason.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah, when you said pics to cheer this place up, I was picturing a nice "Waterfall." But Sciroccos do it too. Good to see Drew has some progress on his car.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptunooooo, own the page, jeeeezzzz...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Neptunooooo, own the page, jeeeezzzz...


Yeah ElT! Own that thing, jeez is right TBerk. He's been here long enough to know the rules. Terrible role model for the young generation. :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Yeah ElT! Own that thing, jeez is right TBerk. He's been here long enough to know the rules. Terrible role model for the young generation. :thumbdown:


I even posted a mutant-offshoot, "what is he smok'n?" thread by accident and everything... 

:facepalm:

Punchbug, it took me a little time to discover what was different about the 'After' pic. 

Fuel Lines- check.
Intake- check.
Body Color- check. what is it? 

[ doh! ]

I went away, did some stuff, came back, Neptuno still hasn't posted a Top of Page pic yet...

Neptuuuuunooooooo....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey tberk...I have ElT's snail mail addy....maybe I should mail him a reminder about the rules. At the rate he is fixing this ownage situation, it should reach him in lots of time! :laugh: Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Kamie eyebrow repopsopcorn:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> Kamie eyebrow repopsopcorn:


Trying to head that way, yes.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya'll are pathetic. No posts? Ok I'll admit I haven't been on here **that** much but at least try and check in once every day or two at the most.

I'm hoping the weather tomorrow is crappy so I won't be tempted to go flying instead of accomplishing the housework I need to get done. One forecast says good, the other says bad. We'll see who wins.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk...your picture shows just how rare the "TV headlight" Sciroccos are.

I swear most of them I saw growing up had the TV headlights though...lots of base models running around back then.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll are pathetic. No posts? Ok I'll admit I haven't been on here **that** much but at least try and check in once every day or two at the most.
> 
> I'm hoping the weather tomorrow is crappy so I won't be tempted to go flying instead of accomplishing the housework I need to get done. One forecast says good, the other says bad. We'll see who wins.


Well, my options do not include flying. I get to drive my mom to her daily blood test this week....and every darn time it becomes an excuse to buy MORE paint. Started as hallway flooring. Now has crept into bathroom walls.....how does this always happen to me? And of course, the boy commented on the "80s wallpaper" in the hall....yeah, I had been eyeing THAT too...so that tipped the scale in favour of MORE PAINT TO BUY.....:banghead: gonna look decorator fabulous though. No need for the queer eye in this house, nope, channelling Martha or some other guru expertess type. 

I need to get outside I think......


EDIT....two hours into the 80s and it is kicking my ass! At this rate I will be stripping wallpaper into next year....not impressed!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Yeah ElT! Own that thing, jeez is right TBerk. He's been here long enough to know the rules. Terrible role model for the young generation. :thumbdown:


I Know...I know....it was a zen thing.... perseverance...You all have none


OH SHEEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!!! look at that!!! :laugh:

WIN:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> I even posted a mutant-offshoot, "what is he smok'n?" thread by accident and everything...
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> ...


I was not sure that had anything to do with me....Really not with a picture like:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry Daun, not much to post I suppose. 

Life has been kinda boring lately. I got a promotion at work, but it's basically doing the same stuff more or less. Still driving 100 miles a day. 

Laura and I are still looking at houses when they pop up, but we have yet to find anything that has what we want and is in an area that we both like. It's frustrating but at least we are ok with where we are right now except for the garage space and the distance to work.

Slowly re-assembling the VR in the Corrado but a springtime launch for that car seems a bit unreasonable, I wanted to have the Scirocco driveable by summer but I doubt that will happen. Which really sucks because I wanted to drive it to Cincy this year for the 15th anniversary. 

One thing at a time I guess.

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> I'm hoping the weather tomorrow is crappy so I won't be tempted to go flying instead of accomplishing the housework I need to get done. One forecast says good, the other says bad. We'll see who wins.


Housework lost. I was doing well until Rick called with a trip to northern Ohio to look at a couple of snowmobiles. It was a nice diversion, and he got a couple of really nice sleds.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Spent $125 at a VW dealership the other day on nothing but screws, bolts and washers to put the interior back together on the brown car. For the first time in a long time, having a working Scirocco in the near-future seems possible! :screwy:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

just wanted to stop by say Hi! Im still alive over here. few more months then i get to come home!! hopefully can make it to cincy and sowo this year


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Housework lost. I was doing well until Rick called with a trip to northern Ohio to look at a couple of snowmobiles. It was a nice diversion, and he got a couple of really nice sleds.


Nice and sleds in the same sentence? Not sure about thAt...so is he putting them on asphalt tracks for summer use at Moraine?

These darn teachers keep staying healthy and it looks like day three on this stubborn wallpaper. Yay?

Good to hear from cholland about the car! and Tony finally posted pics (about damn time) and Lord V...congrats on the more demanding job, hopefully the compensation is in proportion. Okay, coffee...and wallpaper. Is it June yet? ( feels like it here.....calling for double digits tomorrow!?!)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Meltkamp said:


> just wanted to stop by say Hi! Im still alive over here. few more months then i get to come home!! hopefully can make it to cincy and sowo this year



Hey!- Long Time, no read...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll are pathetic. No posts? Ok I'll admit I haven't been on here **that** much but at least try and check in once every day or two at the most.


Phone co. installed lines to the house last week, so I unhook the router from this computer and bring it home to the new house. Turns out my new modem is a router, so that's cool, except we have no access. Turns out they only brought and hooked up the lines, but I have no signal. Waiting on an engineer to decide which something or other we will be hooked into. Time frame? They DON'T know. How is that possible? I don't know. :banghead: So today I brought the router back to the old place so we can have internet when we stop in now and then. Been working(all week) on removing the entire plow gear from a Dakota I bought over the summer, for it's plow, and installing it in my Dakota. Should be done today. I've been lucky with no weather issues this week.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Spent $125 at a VW dealership the other day on nothing but screws, bolts and washers to put the interior back together on the brown car. For the first time in a long time, having a working Scirocco in the near-future seems possible! :screwy:



Got to look at this a good thing, as in that you will be able to drive your mk2 Scirocco this spring & hopefully to Cincy this year


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Nice and sleds in the same sentence? Not sure about thAt...so is he putting them on asphalt tracks for summer use at Moraine?


Ummm, no. They're 10+ years old and look showroom new. I don't see them being run anywhere but in northern lower Michigan.



punchbug said:


> These darn teachers keep staying healthy and it looks like day three on this stubborn wallpaper. Yay?


Well at least you aren't taking off 7 layers from an upstairs bedroom of an 1860s vintage farmhouse in July with no a/c. THAT was fun.



punchbug said:


> Is it June yet? ( feels like it here.....calling for double digits tomorrow!?!)


Yeah it was nice and warm here today, with more tomorrow though rain moving in. And speaking of June, I suppose we do need to look at dates. 5/31-6/2 or 6/7-6/9?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Chris.
Personally, I am up for any weekend you choose for Cincy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

At the barber shop thinking that Cincy was going to be 5/31-6/2 please chime in people as I have that leave request in since the day that I started the new job 
El T


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> At the barber shop thinking that Cincy was going to be 5/31-6/2 please chime in people as I have that leave request in since the day that I started the new job
> El T


I was thinking that weekend too ElT.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I was thinking that weekend too ElT.


I'm fine with 5/31 through 6/2 as well!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, how about an update on things?!

It's been a busy couple of months. I got into a little fender bender last month. 



















However, I had the most amazing body shop experience (Cavallo's in West Chester, PA) and although it took a month, the car looks fantastic. Witness:










The stone mansion lookin building behind me IS THE BODY SHOP! They have a wall of windows looking into the shop from the offices. 

A friend of mine located some high school pictures of me and my friends. Hilarious!




























Oh, and just for Mikey Bee, Erin gave me this awesome collection of classy Hudson Valley Maple Syrups. Delicious!




























I started my own plane project. While more extensive than Cathy's, it's somehow less extensive than Cathy's. 










It was a gift from my brother in law. 










A fun gift from my sister in law is this reusable six pack holder. An essential gift for the beer geek. 










And final update. 

As of Friday, Erin resigned from her job. Mostly to stay and hang with little Crosby. 





































She hasn't really been loving her job, we saved some money recently, so we decided to giver her a year and a half off to raise him until he's ready for some early preschool. Fun!

I personally have been giving him some musical education classes. This week we learned about James Brown. 










Oh, and Albert says hi to everyone!










:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, how about an update on things?!
> 
> It's been a busy couple of months. I got into a little fender bender last month.
> 
> ...


Joe that posting is full of win. Cavallos is just up the road. Nice to see that they fixed the wagon up for you. Crosby looks like a real ham. Time goes fast. Fiona just turned one last Monday. It is nuts how time flies. 
El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Joe, that post IS full of win! I can't blame Erin for wanting to be with that gorgeous young man, and here's hoping that he has the same hair as you in high school. I can just see you doing your best traditional dad thing..."Son, how do you expect to get anywhere unless you CUT THAT HAIR!. 
@Daun...what do you think? Sciroccos, MkII, then MkI....and this "models" thing....hmmm...*I* think somebody's been licking out the Koolaid cups. We'll get that boy into 1:1 scale aluminum aircraft modeling before long. What do you think Daun, maybe a nice shiny Beech 18?

And @Joe...glad to see that the first child is not being ignored. He is just too cute!

My day went like this:
Get up and mud the holes in the hall wall
RCAF museum meeting
Shake fist at the wind turbine parts not-so-neatly deposited in the middle of the grass runway
Timmie's run (critical to operations)
Stoney Creek International airport to work on my 1:1 scale aluminum model...she's too cute
Two year old birthday party for my newfound grandson...he liked his RC car the best...kid is doomed
Home for beer and grey cats

It was a good day! Today is about paint. John's Mandy can sympathize....should be fun!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

When I open my browser, I still come to the Scirocco forum first. I just never post now.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> When I open my browser, I still come to the Scirocco forum first. I just never post now.


I know that feeling. I have much work to do on the car too but time is so limited anymore.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Same. I haven't touched mine in months (of course, she's broken....)
Life takes up too much time. And, working on the Quantum, the kid's E30 (both consume time AND dollars), and the wife's G6 occasionally (my time, her $$)....
No Scirocco time.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Got to look at this a good thing, as in that you will be able to drive your mk2 Scirocco this spring & hopefully to Cincy this year


There's a few hurdles to get over first, but that is the plan :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> There's a few hurdles to get over first, but that is the plan :beer:


Hurdles are fun.. Are they not ?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Same. I haven't touched mine in months (of course, she's broken....)
> Life takes up too much time. And, working on the Quantum, the kid's E30 (both consume time AND dollars), and the wife's G6 occasionally (my time, her $$)....
> No Scirocco time.


Well, we all have to make those resolutions to get these cars roadworthy for Cincy. Mine all need work too, but Cincy makes a perfect deadline to keep me from procrastinating indefinitely. I just need to recruit some drivers. I want to take all three if I can do it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Well, we all have to make those resolutions to get these cars roadworthy for Cincy. Mine all need work too, but Cincy makes a perfect deadline to keep me from procrastinating indefinitely. I just need to recruit some drivers. I want to take all three if I can do it.


Amen to that..... I had an epiphany momnet with the unsolved exhaust... It was bliss...now if I have some hours...I'll get done (at least that part)

el t


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Agreed, Joe's post is chock FULL of win despite the fender-bender.



punchbug said:


> @Daun...what do you think? Sciroccos, MkII, then MkI....and this "models" thing....hmmm...*I* think somebody's been licking out the Koolaid cups. We'll get that boy into 1:1 scale aluminum aircraft modeling before long. What do you think Daun, maybe a nice shiny Beech 18?


Baby steps dear, baby steps. (I did make him fly the Cessna awhile back...) And I'm not convinced aluminum is the way he should go. I could easily picture him in a nice old tube-and-rag Stinson 108 series somehow, especially a -3 with the "Station Wagon" paneling in the back.



punchbug said:


> My day went like this:
> Get up and mud the holes in the hall wall
> RCAF museum meeting
> Shake fist at the wind turbine parts not-so-neatly deposited in the middle of the grass runway
> ...


Sounds like a good day to me! Mine so far has consisted of driving to my former employer's parking lot to coax the maroon Scirocco back to life (loaned it to a friend for awhile), lunch with said friend and home to black-and-white puppies. Now it's time to head for work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Agreed, Joe's post is chock FULL of win despite the fender-bender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, perhaps. And actually it was that Electra that I could see Joe doing the family vacation/ business trip in. Whatever it is, it needs to be vintage and distinguished. A Stinson would do just fine too. maybe a "project" Ercoupe? LOVE the hidden messages in the ad....not so well hidden. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1946-Ercoupe...raft&hash=item19d812246c&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1066

Pretty sure this is the one with the ecosystem in the belly, poor thing. 

Which is why I didn't buy up here. No lack of sad ones. Much like Sciroccos.

As for me....hallway paint coat round two. and some of it is going to take three coats....covering up a deep paprika red.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Well, perhaps. And actually it was that Electra that I could see Joe doing the family vacation/ business trip in. Whatever it is, it needs to be vintage and distinguished. A Stinson would do just fine too. maybe a "project" Ercoupe? LOVE the hidden messages in the ad....not so well hidden.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1946-Ercoupe...raft&hash=item19d812246c&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1066
> 
> ...



Gee.... A plane for less than some of the adds I've seen for sciroccos.......:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Baby steps dear, baby steps. (I did make him fly the Cessna awhile back...) And I'm not convinced aluminum is the way he should go. I could easily picture him in a nice old tube-and-rag Stinson 108 series somehow, especially a -3 with the "Station Wagon" paneling in the back.


What about the Piper 28 Archer/Cherokee? 










Or Maybe a Beechcraft A23-24 Super III?










I also like the look of the Socata TB, but hear they are a little slow.










:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> What about the Piper 28 Archer/Cherokee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe are you too thinking about joining the rest of the scirocco/flyers group??
el t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Joe are you too thinking about joining the rest of the scirocco/flyers group??
> el t


He is obviously doomed. And the reason for these?

-> :vampire:umpkin::vampire:umpkin: ?

so we can use them to describe pies that are good enough to bite in the neck, obviously!

(dang, now I want pumpkin pie.:banghead:...thanks T!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> When I open my browser, I still come to the Scirocco forum first. I just never post now.



Ha, Just back from the Country and this is the 1st place (well, I did look at some NSFW email from Unka Kev...). 

On the way up and back via freeway we passed (on the other side of the divider) what looked to be a multi-car/truck 'incident'; but it looked to have been a multi-sequential one in nature- one accident then a follow on, tag-team type "lets join the party!" type 2nd 'incident'. Hrrrm, wonder it the local news has anything on it...

This seems to be it: http://www.pressdemocrat.com/articl...itle=Crash-closes-Hwy-101-lane-in-Santa-Rosa- 



In other news, ... I got nothing.:facepalm:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> @Daun...what do you think? Sciroccos, MkII, then MkI....and this "models" thing....hmmm...*I* think somebody's been licking out the Koolaid cups. We'll get that boy into 1:1 scale aluminum aircraft modeling before long. What do you think Daun, maybe a nice shiny Beech 18?


You are both evil. :laugh: One by one you will have this group enslaved to aircraft, as if sometimes the Sciroccos weren't bad enough. 
Mandy mentioned something about a local ground school not too long ago and I said I didn't have the time or money for that sort of thing right now. I forget the cost, but it was reasonable and she pointed that out. I then had to tell her about the costs once one wants to actually leave the ground...Then she kind of got it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Joe are you too thinking about joining the rest of the scirocco/flyers group??
> el t


He is obviously doomed. And the reason for these?

-> :vampire:umpkin::vampire:umpkin: ?

so we can use them to describe pies that are good enough to bite in the neck, obviously!

(dang, now I want pumpkin pie.:banghead:...thanks T! )

EDIT! I think it is about time to dust off this one, don'tcha think? :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> What about the Piper 28 Archer/Cherokee?













Joe, I count myself as a member of this "scirocco/flyers group" 

and I highly recommend the above Piper aircraft, having myself Enjoyed many hours as a pilot in them


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> What about the Piper 28 Archer/Cherokee?


Common as dirt. Decent enough airplanes, handling is nothing to write home about, put together with about as few parts as possible - kinda "cheap." Maybe the equivalent of a Chevy Cobalt of the skies.



scirocco*joe said:


> Or Maybe a Beechcraft A23-24 Super III?


I've never flown one and they're not nearly as common as the Pipers. Beech builds a solid product, usually with nice handling. These are generally noted to be slow (comparitively speaking) but comfortable.



scirocco*joe said:


> I also like the look of the Socata TB, but hear they are a little slow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More modern design, built in France. Sports-car like styling (gull wing doors included) and roomy. Parts can take awhile to get. I've only flown the Tobago's cousin the Trinidad, which is the same airframe with more power and retractable gear. Handling is a bit "stiff."


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> More modern design, built in France. Sports-car like styling (gull wing doors included) and roomy. Parts can take awhile to get. I've only flown the Tobago's cousin the Trinidad, which is the same airframe with more power and retractable gear. * Handling is a bit "stiff."*


Is that due to the poly bushings?:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Common as dirt. Decent enough airplanes, handling is nothing to write home about, put together with about as few parts as possible - kinda "cheap." Maybe the equivalent of a Chevy Cobalt of the skies.


Well, YUCK! I don't want a Cobalt!



vwdaun said:


> I've never flown one and they're not nearly as common as the Pipers. Beech builds a solid product, usually with nice handling. These are generally noted to be slow (comparatively speaking) but comfortable.


Even the Super III with the constant speed prop and the 200-hp Lycoming IO-360?



vwdaun said:


> More modern design, built in France. Sports-car like styling (gull wing doors included) and roomy. Parts can take awhile to get. I've only flown the Tobago's cousin the Trinidad, which is the same airframe with more power and retractable gear. Handling is a bit "stiff."


I like the look, but am torn on how modern it looks. 

I am also open to suggestions! :thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, YUCK! I don't want a Cobalt!


who would?

you guys are nuts. ive been meaning to get into flying.... since i was 3. one of these days...





checked out a storage auction today, was disappointed to find that it was only one unit, so, not much for information gathering but it was fairly interesting. wouldnt mind checking a few out. just want to catch a couple full of old car parts...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've been flying my desk. 










You CAN fly an Airbus A320 out of Clinton Field in Wilmington. Can't do that in real life!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I dunno, a Chevy Cobalt SS sounds like a decent parts car...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Cobalt_SS 

Dr,. FrankenBerk lives!, (but is comatose at the moment...), uh, make that Suspended Animation, yeah, that's the ticket.

btw, during the local (right next door all my life) airport's annual Open House, a manufacturer of 'kit' planes, out of Monterrey, CA, mentioned that you could come down their way and 'test drive', well they'd take you up, in a plane to see how it felt in the air. 

Semi-resonable prices for a short sight-seeing venture above the Monterrey Peninsula...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm a fan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Cool...... 
(saw that on FB, BTW) 

Meant to post this earlier. Made the Quantum's valve cover all pretty-like on Saturday, while it was off for a re-gasketing:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Even the Super III with the constant speed prop and the 200-hp Lycoming IO-360?


Those are fairly rare. And yes, more power doesn't get you much more speed, but it does improve your climb rate.



scirocco*joe said:


> I like the look, but am torn on how modern it looks.
> 
> I am also open to suggestions! :thumbup:


Yeah, I just don't see the modern thing working for you. Vintage is more your flavor. I'm assuming by what you've posted, you like the "low-wing" designs better.

Hehe, there's always the Navion.  Most were built in the 1940s so they're definately vintage.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

^^^^ aircraft geeking....:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Yeah, I just don't see the modern thing working for you. Vintage is more your flavor. I'm assuming by what you've posted, you like the "low-wing" designs better.
> 
> Hehe, there's always the Navion.  Most were built in the 1940s so they're definitely vintage.


Yeah, something about the low wing designs appeals to me. Any upside or downside to low wing or high wing designs? 

Why does it seem that there are so many planes still flying from the 40s and 50s? Is it a sweet spot in engineering and value?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

@Daun

Any general consensus on Cincy dates?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Those are fairly rare. And yes, more power doesn't get you much more speed, but it does improve your climb rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, who would want a Navion anyways?  how IS the new girl anyway? 

As for Joe....perhaps a trip to Oshkosh is the way to go....so many things to fall for....

For example this...ugly barely describes it...I'd love to go up in one though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PZL-104_Wilga

and in the drop dead gorgeous category, there's THIS...I have killed WAY too many pixels on these things, especially the polished ones...they polish up so nicely. Again, not that I will ever own one, but I would not turn down the chance to hop in and go for a ride, see what they fly like. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globe_Swift

Okay, I am back to senior support duties today...and maybe I will make a call or two regarding my own low wing mess.

I will deal with ownage before long, no worries!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PunchBuggy; 










Shines up real nice you say?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> PunchBuggy;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good to me, if I ever "really need to get out of here!" not much going on here...what's everyone up to?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> @Daun
> 
> Any general consensus on Cincy dates?


I'm hearing a lot of "May 31-June 2" so it will probably be the winner. Any objections?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Yeah, something about the low wing designs appeals to me. Any upside or downside to low wing or high wing designs?
> 
> Why does it seem that there are so many planes still flying from the 40s and 50s? Is it a sweet spot in engineering and value?


No upside / downside Joe, just a matter of preference.

There was a huge number of aircraft built in the 40s right on up to 1979, then the market crashed and has never fully recovered since. Plus a lot of the planes built in that period could trace their history to the 40s. The last 20 years or so have seen more "clean sheet" designs, with the appropriate price tags... the old stuff is just generally more in-reach for the average person.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, who would want a Navion anyways?  how IS the new girl anyway?
> 
> As for Joe....perhaps a trip to Oshkosh is the way to go....so many things to fall for....
> 
> ...


Maybe Joe needs to have an adventure with us this summer hmmmm? :laugh:

The new girl has been doing fine when I get the chance to fly, which hasn't been a WHOLE lot over the past month or so. I blame it on getting settled into the new house and the lack of good flying weather.

And as for the Swift... I actually looked a little at them when I was considering selling the 172. If the deal hadn't gone through with Don there was at least one that I would have gone to look at not far away.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Looks good to me, if I ever "really need to get out of here!" not much going on here...what's everyone up to?


Work, daily stuff at home.... though I did get broken into yesterday. Three things went missing that I can tell. The new TV, a jar of change, and the key to the 16v. That last one does NOT amuse me - now someone else local has a key to my car. I've taken a couple of precautionary "disabling" steps and will probably look at engineering some other stuff / re-keying all the locks. Sucks because it was one of the ORIGINAL keys to the car - I still have the other capsule key too.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun that is strange someone would take your 16v key & not take that Scirocco at the same time :screwy:

Also I prefer 6/7 - 6/9 for Cincy, but will go with 5/31 - 6/2 if more people prefer these days instead.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Also I prefer 6/7 - 6/9 for Cincy, but will go with 5/31 - 6/2 if more people prefer these days instead.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

So... friends have been on my mind of late; it's interesting to contemplate how one has been influenced by the people we interact with.

Some of you might wonder why I am the way I am... hmm, I suppose the first bend was at a fairly young age. When I was in 1st grade I became friends with a guy named Scott, we were pretty much hanging out (and getting in trouble) all through grade school and high school, and still stay in touch.

But... Scott and his family probably warped my outlook for life, just by my spending so much time in their company. Nothing obvious or blatant, but they were (and probably still are) a subtly twisted, perhaps verging on truly sick, group of individuals.

For example:

When we were kids; Scott's family had a dog, a purebred Dalmatian. Hell I was only 6 years old, didn't know from nuthin', how was I to realize how genuinely evil that family was.

I'll send a free E-beer [ :beer: ] to whoever first correctly guesses what they named the dog. Here's a hint; it's about as inappropriately appropriate as possible, and you have all the info you need already.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and; I'm thinking it'll likely be one of the 3 B's [Boyko, -Berk, or Bennett] that wins the E-beer, they're all... well, sorta bent the same way. At least a little bit.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...oh and; I'm thinking it'll likely be one of the 3 B's [Boyko, -Berk, or Bennett] that wins the E-beer, they're all... well, sorta bent the same way. At least a little bit.
> 
> :laugh:


Off the cuff...I'll play with "Fire" so when he follows his heritage, and someone yells "Fire" he becomes a black dog spotted black. Hmmm, other evil Twisted Dalmation names....I'll work on that (and likey not reply till late tonight when my Internet flashes back to life) this is per Cruella, right? If not, something like Tanner if she was a girl (Tan Her?)

And where I worked there were 4 B's...connected to the dress code. beer and Booze were not on the list, but could lead to exposure of some of the other B's.....

Today I get to teach fine arts for one class, then off to pat my girl on the tailfins and take measurements for some mods. . Why stay stock?

Daun? I'd be parking in the (locked) hangar. That just totally sucks. I would also be investing in some cameras that feed to a remote recorder. They can kill the camera, but not the images, you know? Might get you some interesting footage if they case the joint first. Maybe it's that local with the white Wolfie's owner...gotta watch people in that demographic eh? Not profiling, no, not me.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well it was either Spot or Cruella Deville


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...When we were kids; Scott's family had a dog, a purebred Dalmatian.
> 
> I'll send a free E-beer [ :beer: ] to whoever first correctly guesses what they named the dog. Here's a hint; it's about as inappropriately appropriate as possible, and you have all the info you need already.





tmechanic said:


> Well it was either *Spot* ...


We have a Winnah!! Yep, those sicko's named their dalmatian puppy "Spot". Sick, sick, sick.

Here's your e- :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Along the same theme; someday I plan to move to bijou country, deep Louisiana swamps, Cajun turf. I will acquire a dog, and name him Phideaux.

:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> Along the same theme; someday I plan to move to bijou country, deep Louisiana swamps, Cajun turf. I will acquire a dog, and name him Phideaux.
> 
> :laugh:


now that is funny. dont take this the wrong way, but my grandpa would have looved that. :laugh: 
(speaking of remembering old friends- its a good thing)


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

It sucks to hear Daun that someone took your key :what: 

On another note, i spotted a stockish flash silver 16v with some stickers in the drivers back window 2 days ago not far from my house. I pulled up next to him and gave a little throttle blip so he would look over. I didnt recognize the owner but the car seemed familiar. I love the shocked look of a scirocco owner when they see another one


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

It's SPOT!, right?


Oh, wait....

[ damn...]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> It's SPOT!, right?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait....
> ...


 Yeah, that was my first instinct but I thought it was too obvious. Sort of like naming a black lab "Blackie", or a chocolate lab "Chip". For the record, Chip was an AMAZING dog. So I got to give my sister in law technical advice on her newly dented 2001 PT Cruiser....had to bite my tongue a lot, but I think Chrysler should give her an award because it is still on the road after twelve Canadian winters.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well, who would want a Navion anyways?  how IS the new girl anyway?
> 
> As for Joe....perhaps a trip to Oshkosh is the way to go....so many things to fall for....
> 
> ...





vwdaun said:


> Maybe Joe needs to have an adventure with us this summer hmmmm? :laugh:
> 
> The new girl has been doing fine when I get the chance to fly, which hasn't been a WHOLE lot over the past month or so. I blame it on getting settled into the new house and the lack of good flying weather.
> 
> And as for the Swift... I actually looked a little at them when I was considering selling the 172. If the deal hadn't gone through with Don there was at least one that I would have gone to look at not far away.


 I like the look of the Swift, but with little Crosby and Erin, I'm going to need a 4-seater to get the three of us and luggage from PA to Maine a little quicker.  

I didn't know the connection between the P-51 and the Navion till I did some reading! Way cool. I also love the V-tail Bonanza, but are they as hard to land in cross winds as the say with the bungee cord connections to the yoke and "ruddervators?" 

And I would love to go to Oshkosh, but time off is precious with the new babe and Cincy is my priority!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I like the look of the Swift, but with little Crosby and Erin, I'm going to need a 4-seater to get the three of us and luggage from PA to Maine a little quicker.
> 
> I didn't know the connection between the P-51 and the Navion till I did some reading! Way cool. I also love the V-tail Bonanza, but are they as hard to land in cross winds as the say with the bungee cord connections to the yoke and "ruddervators?"
> 
> And I would love to go to Oshkosh, but time off is precious with the new babe and Cincy is my priority!


 Joe a V-tail is very good choice :thumbup: 

I got a ride in a V-tail after Cincy 2010  

I'll let Daun explain the flying charateristics of the V-tail since he has flown a few of them


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

im finally reducing my parts stockpile! though its only the stock of festy parts that are being installed, it is making me much more eager to get the black car back together. 

the good news is, the front (of the fes) is successfully lowered with new struts and what should be reasonable springs. and it looks pretty good even with dirty rusty wheels 

the bad news: the rear is not cooperating... driver lower strut mount bolt sheared (with little effort) and the passenger is looking like it wants to do the same... new bolts will be acquired tomorrow. for now they are soaking in penetrant, have been heated a couple of times, and should be thinking about what they have done lest they be punished more severely for their insolence... 









cant seem to be able to find the 'before' pics i took in anticipation of this grand accomplishment (some time last year  ) but thats it so far. i gave up on the rear for the time being. ill find bolts and probably just cut them off. till then ill just have alot of rake... which was partly the plan anyways... rake is nice. 

front is as low as it will allow without cutting the spring perches off. 5.5" from highest spot of wheel opening to the rim. even with just the fronts, body roll is pretty close to nil. its a little bumpy, but i expected that. having just driven it the 80miles back home. im pretty happy with it already.... though the rear wheel bearings do need attention...again:banghead: 


and just for fun can you see the difference? 

















also... i need to make ramps now...as no longer will the jack fit under


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> im finally reducing my parts stockpile! though its only the stock of festy parts that are being installed, it is making me much more eager to get the black car back together.
> 
> the good news is, the front (of the fes) is successfully lowered with new struts and what should be reasonable springs. and it looks pretty good even with dirty rusty wheels
> 
> ...


 This!^ update pics of the Festi would be a great way to break up the winter blahs. 

@ Joe...give serious consideration to a decent 172 of any vintage as an "in between"...any flight school in the world will train you in one, it fits the mission (4 place) and that will save you rentals. I wish I had purchased a 152 for myself instead of buying one for the Brantford Flying Club...if you add up the rental fees, it would have been more cost effective, and WAY more convenient. They are like the F150 of the skies. Super common, super versatile, and if you think of how many safe training hours that model has "under it's wings", you will respect its durability. The problem is that we hear of every pilot who makes an off field landing so we regard light planes as being unsafe. the cause for many of those "incidents " is fuel starvation...or in plain English, Dumbass didn't put enough gas in it. okay, gotta go bond with the scarecoupe. It will be a lot of me standing around today....Michael is working on an area which is space restricted, and I have done about all that I can at this point. If you wer thinking of bidding on the 'coupe in the weeds, it has been taken off the market. With a call sign like C-FUNH I should be able to recognize it and hide when I see it out there......I was looking for a FUN identifier when ROC popped up. As for crosswinds, well, coupes scare people too in crosswinds, but people who know how to fly them well can manage crosswinds that send other planes running for shelter. familiarity may be a factor for any plane the "flies differently". I have some serious "unlearning" to do once mine gets rolling, though I guess I can kick the rudders all I like with no ill effect...since there's just a brake pedal down there. 
Okay, time to get out of here....I will pat the Sciroccos when I head out. Especially the green one.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> This!^ update pics of the Festi would be a great way to break up the winter blahs.


 i just realized how terrible the lighting was. but it was in a shop...and rather late. ill try to get a couple of decent pics tomorrow if the weather's decent


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@woody16V Yep, I see the difference. Now here is the aviation equivalent. Do these match?  










Ordered right from the type certificate holder. Should have been perfect. But *I* own a very early one, so nothing is normal. :banghead::banghead::banghead: No big deal except this piece defines the edge of the hole the centre section gets stuffed into, and the wings and wheels attach to the centre section. Pretty sure I need all of that. Therefore, tonight is about the brewers of Quebec! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

though they appear similar, i do spot a bit of a difference. though im not super familiar with aircraft, ive gathered that center sections seem pretty important too. 

which reminds me of the advantage to working on tractors and nearly destroyed trucks... at least they can pull over, and are pretty easy to test.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> though they appear similar, i do spot a bit of a difference. though im not super familiar with aircraft, ive gathered that center sections seem pretty important too.
> 
> which reminds me of the advantage to working on tractors and nearly destroyed trucks... at least they can pull over, and are pretty easy to test.


 Well, there is 1/8" difference in the one dimension, and that rivet needs to go in the same position up from the bench as they are shown. Which puts it on the bleeding edge of the new (green) part. Other holes are even more off the edge. The holes are retained in the (attaching) fuselage skin, so that defines where the holes in this frame have to go. Of course this piece has an odd angle and a big curve in it, so you can't just make one on the handy sheet metal brake. Put in Scirocco terms, I thought mine was the equivalent of a MkI...some harder to get parts but not impossible. But it seems to have some of those wierd "75 scirocco only" type parts. This being one of them. can't get a used one, since the holes won't line up, so that means back to the type certificate guys and see if they can manufacture one. Which means delays.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah that would cause a problem... i guess with aircraft you cant exactly just throw something together that works. which is just too bad, really.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> yeah that would cause a problem... i guess with aircraft you cant exactly just throw something together that works. which is just too bad, really.


 You can if it's a homebuilt, or here in Canada we have owner maintained aircraft as well which offers some leeway. Homebuilts can be pretty variable, for example, my buddy is building one out of a bunch of sheetmetal that is powered by half of an aircooler VW engine. So yeah, cut an engine in half....that's pretty "out there" even for a car. Owner maintained aircraft can't enter the US since you don't have that. Mine is type certificated, so it has to play by the rules. Pick your poison I guess. 

So it is trying hard to be winter here....otherwise just the same old boring stuff. Had to go visit the plane today because I forgot to turn the heat off...duh. And on the trek Home Depot sucked more $ out of my wallet. I sure don't envy John and anyone else building these days!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> yeah that would cause a problem... i guess with aircraft you cant exactly just throw something together that works. which is just too bad, really.


 You can if it's a homebuilt, or here in Canada we have owner maintained aircraft as well which offers some leeway. Homebuilts can be pretty variable, for example, my buddy is building one out of a bunch of sheetmetal that is powered by half of an aircooler VW engine. So yeah, cut an engine in half....that's pretty "out there" even for a car. Owner maintained aircraft can't enter the US since you don't have that. Mine is type certificated, so it has to play by the rules. Pick your poison I guess. 

So it is trying hard to be winter here....otherwise just the same old boring stuff. Had to go visit the plane today because I forgot to turn the heat off...duh. And on the trek Home Depot sucked more $ out of my wallet. I sure don't envy John and anyone else building these days!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Also I prefer 6/7 - 6/9 for Cincy, but will go with 5/31 - 6/2 if more people prefer these days instead.


 Ditto....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Heavy duty truck radio! These Panasonic radios are available, although they are extremely expensive when compared to car radios. 

Supposed to be more vibration resistant. Designed for gloved hands. no goddamned blue lights. Looks OEMish. 










http://www.peterbiltparts.com/electronics/electronic-components/am-fm-radios/cq5251ju/


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Heavy duty truck radio]


 I just ordered one of these for my mk2. About four hours after completely reinstalling the center console and the old stereo  










I thought the model name was fitting.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I just ordered one of these for my mk2. About four hours after completely reinstalling the center console and the old stereo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Blazing one in the big smoke cholland? :laugh: Totally messed up day for me, maybe something to calm my nerves would be a good thing?


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

@Daun - set a date already damn it - less than 6 months to go 

@Daun - Mooney M20K 252 TSE - end of story.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Blazing one in the big smoke cholland? :laugh:


 :laugh: 

I wish they could sell a head unit that has bluetooth connection, so one could play mp3s straight from the phone.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Blazing one in the big smoke cholland? :laugh: Totally messed up day for me, maybe something to calm my nerves would be a good thing?


 Stop by the Centre of the Universe anytime, Cathy :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The Blaupunkt Toronto model line has traditionally been a good one, for the averages. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaupunkt (hey, I actually spell't that right the first time.) 

'Berlin, Chicago, Toronto', those come to mind as the one that I as shopping for- I wanted the 'San Francisco' to be a better model, but alas...) 


*btw*- The following was shamelessly stolen from another forum via briano1234, since it's in his sig line, perhaps he too is quoting someone? 



> What do Divorces, Great Coffee and Cars all have in common? They all Start with good GROUNDS. Replace all of them that you can, 99 percent of flakiness will disappear.


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

As for Cincy i also vote for 6/7 - 6/9 :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

SciroccoOhio said:


> As for Cincy i also vote for 6/7 - 6/9 :thumbup:


 My boss just asked me when Cincy is - he knows me well.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> I wanted the 'San Francisco' to be a better model, but alas...


 In real life, is San Francisco also just Toronto but without bluetooth built in?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:laugh:


TheTimob said:


> My boss just asked me when Cincy is - he knows me well.


 OK Daun, I know people are pressuring...SO I will pressure some more...The internet is a fabulous place.... 

Cincy Dates?:laugh: 

























And because I got the top of the page:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

4 degrees F (-15 C) this morning, little TDI started right up first crank without the aid of a block heater.  

Turn heat on, and hear the blower motor starting to squeak. :banghead: 

So that means, I will have replaced a goddamn blower motor in ever goddamn VW/Audi product I have ever owned. 

And you think it was ever on an early spring or fall day? Where it is windows down weather during the day but just a tad chilly at night? No, always in the goddamn dead of winter. 

I really need a heated garage. Especially if I am going to keep owning VW's that like to toss blower motors in the wintertime. 

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I think it is (would need to look at the Blau site again....) 

And, morning, all! :wave: 
It's rather chilly today.... 10:30am, and it's still 0*F outside......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> 4 degrees F (-15 C) this morning, little TDI started right up first crank without the aid of a block heater.
> 
> Turn heat on, and hear the blower motor starting to squeak. :banghead:
> 
> ...


 tell us how you really feel....yeah, that totally sucks.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Well it is a tundra in DE already....a couple of days ago (last week) I was coming back from work after picking up Fiona in the vanagon and try to turn the fan heater switch on.... Crickets, nothing!!! are you kidding me it is going to be -20F* next week..... 

Like in most VW products the R/R of the heater blower is a dash-taking-apart event...Who the hell wants to do that in sub zero temps??? Oh yeah TBerk may...since he really does not get that type of climate his way... 

Anyhow, I know that the blower motor will want to get a changing sometime soon since it seem to have frozen in place for good, but on Sunday I tried a different switch and would you not know the thing started spinning and it works on all 3 speeds. So for now Im tankful that I can dissipate that much needed heat.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- I have no idea of current Blaupunkt products, but I was recalling cassette tape based radios; you know, where you'd put a tape-adapter in the slot to plug your Sony Walkman CD player into (yeah for the Passenger side under parcel tray stowage compartment!.... ).

- As for sub-zero temps, yeah well, I can trek up to Tahoe if'n I wants to but they really don't stock the kind of gear in the stores out West, this far West, to deal with taking your dash apart in the cooooolllllld. dddd. dd.

- Neptuno is compliance-full. Way to go buddy, don't make us do it again, it's personally nonabrasive. :facepalm: (damn spell check... 'embarrassing'.)

- Duan? Isn't life a beautiful thing? How bout dem Niners? (lets see, what else?...) Oh, what happens w/ the fuel supply when you flyz upside down? (hmmm, hmmm, hmmm) I'm trying to think, there was something I was supposed to ask you...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeesh, this is what happens when I don't check in for a week.... I went "off-grid" for a few days and spent some time in Phoenix. Getting back to Dayton was a rude awakening with the single digit temps and arctic wind. And it seems as though the blower doesn't work in the maroon Scirocco either, which had been conveniently left in the parking lot for me by the person who had borrowed it. 

Cincy Dates: Damn, we may have to make this into a poll, seems as though there's been a lot of support for both dates. 

Joe: A 172 would be ideal for a few years, let you get your feet wet into the ownership thing and they're damn hard to beat economically. The Bonanza handles pretty well in a crosswind - the interconnect is a very light spring. The Navion has a similar system.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So while I can't match Bennett for just plain bad luck, this weeks version of fail includes the running water to the house ( first total fail, now just manual on/ off of the pressure pump as we need water) and today I wake up to find some photos with my handy netbook, and no lights! Computer no workie. . I cannot get it to turn on. I fear the worst. So, Megasquirters, in plain language, what is the current equivalent of an Acer Aspire one? I had been running XP, so I guess I will have to learn 7 or whatever the latest Windows is. Not too impressed. So now I just have an IPad which I am not very proficient with. NO clue how to access my hard drive pictures from this thing. I have been told something to do with ITunes, but do not get what I need to do. The plus side of this is I am not working full timeout it would be right in time to lose all my final marks, so that's a plus. 
And for those so inclined? Go eat some haggis and drink some Scotch! 

Edit...new sink from Ikea no workie either (has to go back, 1.15 hrs one way trip...:banghead , and the washer is making evil noises when it spins. And they wonder why this time of year makes people depressed....


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Computer*

Cathy... you coming this way soon? I can definately help you with the netbook. If I can't fix it (kinda what I do for a living) I can definately get your stuff off of it (with the possible exception being a completely dead hard drive) 

I think I also have a couple netbooks lying around. Call me when you get a chance and I can walk you through a few things...


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

LOL It's not bad luck its an opportunity to learn new things and explore profanity in creative ways.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

The bad luck Cathy is referring to (in case anyone missed it) is the 1988 Scirocco engine is seized in a bad way (is there a good way not sure I am rather ignorant about it). My fault. It was be killed in the spot the oil buzzer went off or move it to a safe place. I am apparently deathly allergic to SEMI trucks and gang bangers with guns. I have CCW but I also have a duty to retreat... so the engine took one for the team. 

That being said anyone within four states or so have a serviceable 16v (any) that won't need a full overhaul. I don't really have much use of my left arm and hand anymore. I will be bribing my fellow scirocco owners or if need be paying a shop to install. I am not physically able to overhaul (I'd venture a guess not mentally capable either) or swap an engine in this condition.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

People, shall we Rally round the Flag then? The Scirocco Flag that is... 


Sent from California, in Remote Support Team mode...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris, thanks for the offer, but it appears that the battery was so flat that it wouldn't turn on even when plugged in. Once I swapped for a different battery it seems to be working, though running a bit hot. Other parts of the fail fest are still failures, but I will survive. And yes, we should rally the troops and get your car mobile.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris, thanks for the offer, but it appears that the battery was so flat that it wouldn't turn on even when plugged in. Once I swapped for a different battery it seems to be working, though running a bit hot. Other parts of the fail fest are still failures, but I will survive. And yes, we should rally the troops and get your car mobile.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

HI


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Rocco_crossing said:


> HI


 y...hello 

cl find... not mine 
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/3571583768.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> y...hello
> 
> cl find... not mine
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/3571583768.html


Add sidewalk chalk and you are good to go! We always have a flat black car at the local show that they let attendees write on...seems to be popular. 

In other news, here's today's tally of things not working:
Downstairs bathroom , all plumbing
Main water pump for house...needs manual pressure control
(use upstairs toilet, run down to basement to turn water on, up to flush, back down to turn water off)
My mother's digestive system
My husbands mood stability
The washer (makes evil noises when it spins)
And of course the Ercoupe
USB ports on netbook, sort of
oh, and no signal on the satellite TV, but I suspect that is snow
Oh well, should be thankful to have all these broken things, right? 

my life this week is about house turfing....I think I have jettisoned the equivalent of a pickup truck load of junk, and I'm not done yet! Back to it again today. Should be a good Salvation army run!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Add sidewalk chalk and you are good to go! We always have a flat black car at the local show that they let attendees write on...seems to be popular.
> 
> In other news, here's today's tally of things not working:
> Downstairs bathroom , all plumbing
> ...


ive always liked flat black too... and it isnt far from me... soooooo tempting

as to your list of things that dont function properly... the washer's the only one i can offer any suggestions on... if it sounds like a huey flying in then its probably just wiggled a support loose... the feet on the bottom can be turned, or you can slide a matchbook under the one that doesnt touch the ground. if its screeching, its probably either the drive belt or a bearing (not sure where to get washer bearings, esp not in the great white north)

though id think you'd know a bearing noise or a belt squeal if you heard them, and wobbly washers arent that uncommon so i dont know that that was much help either... good luck!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ON my way to an assignment w/ a 17 page list of Instructions, and a two page check list to get us all through the 17 pages...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> ive always liked flat black too... and it isnt far from me... soooooo tempting
> 
> as to your list of things that dont function properly... the washer's the only one i can offer any suggestions on... if it sounds like a huey flying in then its probably just wiggled a support loose... the feet on the bottom can be turned, or you can slide a matchbook under the one that doesnt touch the ground. if its screeching, its probably either the drive belt or a bearing (not sure where to get washer bearings, esp not in the great white north)
> 
> though id think you'd know a bearing noise or a belt squeal if you heard them, and wobbly washers arent that uncommon so i dont know that that was much help either... good luck!


Well, if a Huey sounded like this thing, I would sure be running the other direction. It sounds like something from Stomp, sort of rhythmic sledge hammering. not a good noise. And the great White North had a thunderstorm today :screwy: Maybe God has a messed up washer too. it sure leaked!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

StaHiMooney said:


> I have CCW but I also have a duty to retreat...


Sorry about the engine and all but ^ that makes absolutely no sense to me. Can you clarify/elaborate?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

hmm... let me help Wil

Cold Cured Whisky
Cruel Cruel World
Children Cultivate Watermelons

and finally

Capsized Coroners Whine

yeah... that's it.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Sorry about the engine and all but ^ that makes absolutely no sense to me. Can you clarify/elaborate?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Our ground man. III%


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Cincy poll update: Currently 14 for May 31 - June 2 vs 23 for June 7-9. Get your vote in by the 31st.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> hmm... let me help Wil
> 
> Cold Cured Whisky
> Cruel Cruel World
> ...


I'm seeing Counter Clock Wise. (and seriously, will a Canuck be the one to point out that he means he is armed?)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Coquettish Coronary Watchtower

Do I win a prize? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Coquettish Coronary Watchtower
> 
> Do I win a prize? :laugh:


oh, You are a prize alright. 

in other news, I get to go with the big* truck to get a new washer since my spouse has a massage appointment. (someone has to be the woman). 

*big is a relative term, known as "small" in the world of the Ice Roadtrip guy. Big enough to flatten a Prius, and I relish the thought. But for some reason they are not common in this area where monster trucks still roam the roads.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Le sigh...I know what ccw means. I was asking wtf "duty to retreat" meant.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Le sigh...I know what ccw means. I was asking wtf "duty to retreat" meant.


 Im sure you looked already but from WiKi:
_
In the criminal law, the duty to retreat is a specific component which sometimes appears in the defense of self-defense, and which must be addressed if the defendant is to prove that his or her conduct was justified. In those jurisdictions where the requirement exists, the burden of proof is on the defense to show that the defendant was acting reasonably. This is often taken to mean that the defendant had first avoided conflict and secondly, had taken reasonable steps to retreat and so demonstrated an intention not to fight before eventually using force._


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Le sigh...I know what ccw means. I was asking wtf "duty to retreat" meant.


When you get a CCW you are required to retreat when confronted if that is possible, if you cannot safely retreat or it would endanger someone else then you can engage the assailant. It's part of how the CCW laws are written.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Le sigh...I know what ccw means. I was asking wtf "duty to retreat" meant.


I forgot, you guys are all packing heat down there....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> I forgot, you guys are all packing heat down there....



Not all of us, some of us just tear a soda can in half...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Not all of us, some of us just tear a soda can in half...


Some are just hot down there anyhow!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> I forgot, you guys are all packing heat down there....


I don't carry, I much prefer the #1 murder weapon, a club, mine says Louisville Slugger. It gives things a more personal touch.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh yeah. *I* forgot how stupid the laws are, my bad. How retarded is this: you can have a ccw just as long as the criminals are given the upper hand. :facepalm:

F*ck that, my ccw was issued in 1778 and there is no expiration date. Ridiculous. :banghead:

...anyway, hope all you guys and hot chicks are faring well so far this year...I've been kinda absent lately but am trying to remedy that. Cheers!

EDIT for top of page deal, here's a pic (not mine) of what I just picked up, a 1952 BOLT ACTION 12 gauge shotgun:










LOL!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Another Cincy date update: I was out in Wilmington today and was discussing dates with the parents. It seems dad may have some other possible commitments on the June 1-2 weekend, so HE is also preferring the 7-9 date. Since it's his property I'd say his vote counts a little extra.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

veetarded said:


> Our ground man. III%


good point... but when the issue comes up there is always an individual, occupying space. that space is his (or her for those that dont believe in using the masculine to refer to all of humanity) on which and for which to stand

in other news the rest of my abf serp setup finally arrived... and its beautiful!!

also, last night i was bitten by a runaway angle grinder, which ran a cutoff wheel into my knuckle (bone has a funny little notch in it) hurts like hell, but only when i move it wrong, so i have it nicely wrapped up to keep me from moving much whilst i sleep... though the big wrap will be discarded promptly in the am so i can drive...

ive concluded that i do way more self-administered first aid than people should... but i am getting pretty good at it. even managed to keep my wits about me long enough to find a real chair to sit in...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*


vwdaun said:



Another Cincy date update: I was out in Wilmington today and was discussing dates with the parents. It seems dad may have some other possible commitments on the June 1-2 weekend, so HE is also preferring the 7-9 date. Since it's his property I'd say his vote counts a little extra. 

Click to expand...

*BOYAAAAHHHH BAM!!!! OPPSSS there it is...Now we can start planning this!!!

Thank you Daun!......

Ok people start putting air on your tires and saving coin for your room, camp ground, gas and stuff...

It is Cincy *#15*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> It is Cincy *#15*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Oh god. I voted for the 7-9th weekend. And just realized that I won't be able to make it that weekend :banghead:



We can parachute you in, no problem... It's the catapulting you back out again that presents some challenges...


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

TBerk said:


> We can parachute you in, no problem... It's the catapulting you back out again that presents some challenges...


Theres a trebuchet in my backyard that my younger brother built... I could maybe mount it to my car so i think ive got the catapulting part covered. Who is working on the logistics of landing?? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

SciroccoOhio said:


> Theres a trebuchet in my backyard that my younger brother built... I could maybe mount it to my car so i think ive got the catapulting part covered. Who is working on the logistics of landing?? :laugh:


SInce I will be in Ohio, I will speak to my nephew. he's building hours and a 172 has big wings, so he should be able to catch him. Failing that, maybe the boy can hook us up with a chopper to sling hm in. 

In other news, since I am on a housewifey bender, I have been putting photos in albums. This is a very girlie process, but I am glad that I do it. I have "books" for each of the cars ( or in the case of Klaus, four build books) . I'm sure you could do the equivalent with software, but a book is so much nicer to peruse with a cup of coffee, and the technology does not change . 
Yesterday was about my bug (which was the new cool car in 99) and the headache (87 16V).(early photos are on colour film, or safely stored on the new technology, small floppy discs... Only cool people had those bulky below 1Mpixel digitals, some of which stored directly to floppy one file at a time) I've had both cars since the turn of the millennium and we've raced both, shown both, and generally had fun with both. Hard to believe I've had them so long, but looking at the pictures, yeah, we are getting older.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My Queen, thou art as evergreen as the coming Spring...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Yesterday was about my bug (which was the new cool car in 99)


I think they are still pretty cool. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I think they are still pretty cool.
> 
> Brendan


That is why mine has not been replaced, I can't think of anything else I'd want for a daily/ winter car. mine's not new anymore, but still cool. at this point, cold and snow covered.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Evening. After having the lines strung up so we could have internet a month ago, we finally have internet. I guess I should have known to start that sooner. Now I get to see how good the DSL is compared to the cable it replaced at the last place. Work on the house progresses bit by bit, with the last few weekends being taken up with vehicle stuff-changing a plow over from one truck to another and GTI's 10k mile overdue timing belt job. Next will be some brake and front end parts for Mandy's winter beater Durango.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL, our Internet is so sketchy that once we had the router unplugged all day and didn't notice the difference...it is useless about 50% of the average day. Yesterday's usual Saturday hangar repair session was cancelled due to lake effect snow, so I helped my brother clean out my Dad's closet. That was an interesting adventure into the seventies....today we're gonna try some coupe repair again. He Sciroccos just peek out from the covers when the bug goes out into the snow. They are comfy in their beds.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So far it seems as fast as the cable. Mason likes watching kids videos on Youtube and there has been very little, if any, wait time.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

What you'll find with DSL is that it isn't as subject to bandwidth shrinkage as cable, what you do get is chop, when a lot of people are online at once it switches between customers, so you feel a slow down but you're actually just being disconnected and reconnected.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I just had another typical " bonding drive with the VW"... An hour of careful route planning and downshifting because the ?faithful? Daily decided that brakes were optional. Rear pads are just hanging out for ballast, waiting for them to fall off or jam up. Thankfully I could take back roads home from the hangar and the farmers take Sunday off so traffic wasn't a huge issue. At least the problem is easy to diagnose.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Well, I just had another typical " bonding drive with the VW"... An hour of careful route planning and downshifting because the ?faithful? Daily decided that brakes were optional. Rear pads are just hanging out for ballast, waiting for them to fall off or jam up. Thankfully I could take back roads home from the hangar and the farmers take Sunday off so traffic wasn't a huge issue. At least the problem is easy to diagnose.


well thats no fun aaaat all. glad you made it back safely. brakes failures are noo good... have had a few lines blow out on me, step one: change pants.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> well thats no fun aaaat all. glad you made it back safely. brakes failures are noo good... have had a few lines blow out on me, step one: change pants.


Meh, it was fine. In an emergency, I had some brakes, just no authority, since it was the backs that went south, so the EBrake option was no good. The fronts still worked, but if I used them, I had no idea what would jam up in the back. Luck of the draw where gravity and friction would put things, so I just stayed off them. Muscle memory Is a real bitch to overcome, which I will have to be very conscious of when my no-rudder plane gets in the air. In good news, I got the new version of the part that was wrong on the plane, and the new one looks like it is a pretty good fit, except for the need of some "customizing"...mine was laid up by hand and each one's a bit different, so I will get to learn about metal shrinking next weekend. It has been very cool to watch my structures guy do what he does, it is magic. The new front belly is SO much more solid than it was when I got it. The metal in that area was worn to a razor's edge from 68 years of vibration and use. 
Hopefully I can get the bug sorted out today, she needs to get me to Ohio in a few weeks, so the brakes need to work. and this afternoon is attempt number two for the aerial recon mission with my nephew to check out the wind turbine project in this area. Runway condition could be better, and it looks like snow streamers too, so it may be a cancelled again.
@Joe, how is Erin doing after the Golfing adventure? :heart: to you folks.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> @Joe, how is Erin doing after the Golfing adventure? :heart: to you folks.


She is fine, thankfully. Yesterday was her birthday (what an awesome present - a smashed car!), but we celebrated on Saturday with dinner and a movie. How novel! We do get out to eat with Crosby pretty regularly, he's a social kid, but we NEVER get to the movies anymore. What a treat! We also picked up some cannoli from Termini brothers, what a treat!










I bought her some wheels to replace the steel wheels and wheel covers that came with the car, sadly that will have to wait until after it gets out of the body shop, *if* it manages not to get totaled.

Other than that, no big news!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

...Cathy, I think our Bugs are conspiring. I went to fuel up today and the fuel door would not open. :banghead: Just now discovered the access hole in the trunk, so looks like I can use that to fuel up on the way home. Assuming I can go far enough to find a diesel pump, which surprisingly enough, is not an easy thing to find in Downtown Columbus.

Brendan


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I bought a set of Borbet Type Hs about a month ago and have been considering running them on my Scirocco. They poke a tiny bit outside the fender (they're 15x7) but they look really nice. The only problem is, they're heavy as hell.

What are some good looking, lightweight wheels that fit well on a mk1 Scirocco? :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> ...Cathy, I think our Bugs are conspiring. I went to fuel up today and the fuel door would not open. :banghead: Just now discovered the access hole in the trunk, so looks like I can use that to fuel up on the way home. Assuming I can go far enough to find a diesel pump, which surprisingly enough, is not an easy thing to find in Downtown Columbus.
> 
> Brendan


Lol, mine did that years back. The fix is a lot of fun bonding with the interior...on mine, it needed to have plastics removed from trunk to door edge to get out the little actuator, which is held on by one or two Phillips screws. Two seconds for the actuator, hours of fun for the plastics. If it were me, I'd plan a full fill up every time and just use the manual latch till it warms up. Mine made it to the shop safely, (yeah, I'm too lazy to deal with it in the cold) with only two delays for wind turbine parts enroute. They totally dominate traffic out here these days.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

punchbug said:


> Meh, it was fine. In an emergency, I had some brakes, just no authority, since it was the backs that went south, so the EBrake option was no good. The fronts still worked, but if I used them, I had no idea what would jam up in the back. Luck of the draw where gravity and friction would put things, so I just stayed off them. Muscle memory Is a real bitch to overcome, which I will have to be very conscious of when my no-rudder plane gets in the air. In good news, I got the new version of the part that was wrong on the plane, and the new one looks like it is a pretty good fit, except for the need of some "customizing"...mine was laid up by hand and each one's a bit different, so I will get to learn about metal shrinking next weekend. It has been very cool to watch my structures guy do what he does, it is magic. The new front belly is SO much more solid than it was when I got it. The metal in that area was worn to a razor's edge from 68 years of vibration and use.
> Hopefully I can get the bug sorted out today, she needs to get me to Ohio in a few weeks, so the brakes need to work. and this afternoon is attempt number two for the aerial recon mission with my nephew to check out the wind turbine project in this area. Runway condition could be better, and it looks like snow streamers too, so it may be a cancelled again.
> @Joe, how is Erin doing after the Golfing adventure? :heart: to you folks.



nice... i was thinking hydraulic failure. they're quite difficult to compensate for (possible--but nerve racking for sure) hooray for downshifting though

glad to hear about the plane part.. and learning new metal-working tech is always fun times


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So far it seems as fast as the cable. Mason likes watching kids videos on Youtube and there has been very little, if any, wait time.


I'm late in commenting but 'they', you know, them, their, doze guys, they say to leave the DSL up and running for the 1st week as it's supposed to 'throttle up' to a higher effective speed as it 'leans your line conditions.

I dont think it's got anything to do with the equipment at your end and rather the home office starting out midden and seeing how many error in transmission the line will tolerate...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Joe, 
*Food Pr0n*





All I can say is - omg... 


happy birthday Mrs Joe.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Hopefully I can get the bug sorted out today, she needs to get me to Ohio in a few weeks, so the brakes need to work.


Few weeks? By my count, it's a week and two days. Not that I'm looking forward to it or anything.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Few weeks? By my count, it's a week and two days. Not that I'm looking forward to it or anything.


Yeah, that would be about right.(and WOOHOOOO!!!!!) It turned out the visible brake pad balancing act on the one side was dwarfed in importance by the puking out of the caliper piston on the other side. Back brakes are new and done. (right caliper was new in the fall).
I am watching the news featuring some new workout equipment. Up here, we call that WINTER. Hauled three wheelbarrows of firewood in again in today...it is actually winter this year! Oh, and in other news, I don't feel bad about my little restoration project. the local Lanc needs half a million thrown at it in the next few years....engine rebuild time I guess. Yikes! Mine's a bargain!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, that would be about right.(and WOOHOOOO!!!!!) It turned out the visible brake pad balancing act on the one side was dwarfed in importance by the puking out of the caliper piston on the other side. Back brakes are new and done. (right caliper was new in the fall).
> I am watching the news featuring some new workout equipment. Up here, we call that WINTER. Hauled three wheelbarrows of firewood in again in today...it is actually winter this year! Oh, and in other news, I don't feel bad about my little restoration project. the local Lanc needs half a million thrown at it in the next few years....engine rebuild time I guess. Yikes! Mine's a bargain!


Dont they call that p90x?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Aw, quit yer bitch'n; hows about Dry pneumonia, eyeballs hurt, slow drip from back of throat that doesn't accumulate enough to actually expel anything... The list goes on. Fatigue and general malaise of epic proportions.

On top of that work sends me to these Bank branches a half hour early ("just to be sure you're there on time") and the folks inside look at me all crazy-like.


Argh, I need a hot toddy...:facepalm:


[edit] my apologies for tender sensibilities yet I'm ready to head for the hills and catch something on the hoof. Chewing might be optional.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> the local Lanc needs half a million thrown at it in the next few years....engine rebuild time I guess. Yikes! Mine's a bargain!


Is this something that can be visited during say, a Track Day North™? And what else do they have?


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

would this look cool on the black b-pillars?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Scirocco_II--16v/Exterior/3M_Vinyl_Wrap/ES2515494/


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

[ edit ]

caricature of Angry, Primal state removed after copious amounts of fluids and over the counter anti-inflammatory consumed. 

Now I'm just regular sick...

Having no one to bring me Chicken Soup, _I'm going to point out the obvious_: Those who do indeed have that special someone, well- the very next time they pass with arms reach, do so and perhaps remove enough outer garment to express your appreciation with some personal attention. 

"Whats all this about?"

"Just show'n my appreciation babe..."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> She is fine, thankfully. Yesterday was her birthday (what an awesome present - a smashed car!), but we celebrated on Saturday with dinner and a movie. How novel! We do get out to eat with Crosby pretty regularly, he's a social kid, but we NEVER get to the movies anymore. What a treat! We also picked up some cannoli from Termini brothers, what a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm......cannoli. :heart:

Ahem, sorry. Glad to hear Erin's doing ok, and sorry to hear about the Golf. :wave:

Now, about that cannoli.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Scirocco16 said:


> would this look cool on the black b-pillars?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Scirocco_II--16v/Exterior/3M_Vinyl_Wrap/ES2515494/



Mmmmmm, maybe...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Scirocco16 said:


> would this look cool on the black b-pillars?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Scirocco_II--16v/Exterior/3M_Vinyl_Wrap/ES2515494/


You can get 3M wrap cheaper on Ebay. Make sure you go with the Di-Noc type though. It stands up best to being outdoors.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so... we're "getting a nor'easter"... maybe... tomorrow...could ruin my very limited weekend plans. i certainly hope its al rain here like ive been hearing. the owner seems to think differently.


in other news.... its a great night for origami... tonights work should put me around 20% senbazuru.... i make silly goals


well theeeeeeres, my camera.:banghead::banghead:

























and for good measure... this is what a rogue cutoff wheel can do to your hand in about half a second... even if you catch it in. (also titled: why they invented the "deadman" switch)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> so... we're "getting a nor'easter"... maybe... tomorrow...could ruin my very limited weekend plans. i certainly hope its al rain here like ive been hearing. the owner seems to think differently.
> 
> 
> in other news.... its a great night for origami... tonights work should put me around 20% senbazuru.... i make silly goals


My goal is to get my car in and out of the driveway. I have been shoveling all day, and it is not letting up. I did the deck once and it has another four inches on it in the areas that are NOT getting extra from the roof. Those areas are a foot or so deep again, so I need to go clear that again. They finally got the forecast right, we are getting hammered! yay for winter!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

(will edit for ownage once i figure out wtF i did with my camera)



i skipped out on the storm and went back home to md... too many sick people, and im starting to feel on the verge of disease myself so i decided against it. gonna self-medicate and rest. it would really suck to get my hand healed up (mostly...on the outside at least. which reminds me: this is gonna be one hell of a scar) only to get smacked down with the mighty flu that's going around


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> My goal is to get my car in and out of the driveway. I have been shoveling all day, and it is not letting up. I did the deck once and it has another four inches on it in the areas that are NOT getting extra from the roof. Those areas are a foot or so deep again, so I need to go clear that again. They finally got the forecast right, we are getting hammered! yay for winter!


We haven't gotten a significant storm (3 inches or more) since winter 2010-2011. I'm so disappointed! I woke up to a dusting of snow and some icy stairs. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> We haven't gotten a significant storm (3 inches or more) since winter 2010-2011. I'm so disappointed! I woke up to a dusting of snow and some icy stairs. :thumbdown:


This. Well, minus the dusting of snow and icy stairs. It rained yesterday and was dry by this morning. Just ****ing windy as ****.

In a way I'm glad for the lack of snow over the past couple of winters, as my winter car has been broken for a long long long time.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

This was the view out the front door. I parked the GTI at the entrance so it would be out of the way of me plowing. Not a bad storm, but where is was so cold, the snow is very light and blows around a lot. Makes it hard to see when plowing or even snowblowing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I went to the hangar today, and discovered that although the lane was plowed out one car wide, the path to the door was "in need of clearing". YAY!! I :heart: shoveling... I came home and went skiing, which was more like snowshoeing. At the moment I am up with the boys having hot chocolate, they put many miles on the sleds today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Good news Cathy. We have NO SNOW in the Dayton area at the moment. However, so you still feel at home on your visit later this week, we do have airplanes without wings.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

everyone got pictures....so since I got a hasslehuff for not owning my page I'll do the same....

Yo own your page...:laugh:

Anyhow...massive mess in Downtown Wilmington, DE this morning:
http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/11/justice/delaware-court-shooting/index.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Good news Cathy. We have NO SNOW in the Dayton area at the moment. However, so you still feel at home on your visit later this week, we do have airplanes without wings.


A mate for my Ercoupe? Yeah, THAT is apart. At least my engine is still attached. We have swung 25*C in the last day, so now the snow is melting. I liked it, to be honest. Okay, better send this in my five minute Internet allotment. I got better random stolen WIFI enroute to Kitchener in my car yesterday than I get here at home. Oaky, things to get done...got a feeling the rest of the week will be useless till I hit the road Thursday....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Neptuno said:


> everyone got pictures....so since I got a hasslehuff for not owning my page I'll do the same....
> 
> Yo own your page...:laugh:
> 
> ...



my bad... camera was right in front of me the whooole time:banghead:

(and for the record... i do not believe i did any hassling, and the last page i owned was somehow magically un-owned very soon after i edited for ownage after this disownage is when [iirc] i believe your delayed ownage occurred ... so the cause for my disownage, and your delayed ownage may have been the same nefarious deed... just sayin...:wave::vampire


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno, Ever watchful is the Eye of Landru, heed the Word, be One with the Body... (OK, I've run the Star Trek meme into the ground, thankyouverymuch...) As for having the Flu- two weeks back was my onset, now it's a distant memory. At the time I thought my eyeballs would, quite literally, pop from my head. Whoever cooked this one up in a test tube needs more Grant Money to further their stellar accomplishments...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Anybody in the area of Eugene OR? Or know a gearhead type person that is? [not Gordy, he's way up in Portland].

I spotted a Mk1 Scirocco & a couple of Mk1 Rab's that warrant a closer look, couldn't do it myself at the time.

PM me please, I may be slow to reply; I don't get online very often. Will try to check in every few days.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Ah, another fun morning of taking mom to the doctor, and chasing numbers on Federal government forms of various types. I had all kinds of actual fun stuff booked for tomorrow, but of course I got called to work. Ah well, I hit the road Thursday (after taking my mom to the doctor again. :banghead, so it's all good. :thumbup: umpkin:*

*umpkin: just because I can...:laugh:


----------



## ICIN235 (Sep 30, 2000)

*New Scirocco spotted in Santa Monica*

Went for a bike ride today and came across this photo shoot. Thought I'd share:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, in another astonishing turn of events I find myself making the following statement; I was hoping to see some bikinis, but I'll have to settle for topless instead...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

ICIN235 said:


> Went for a bike ride today and came across this photo shoot. Thought I'd share:


Too bad that doesn't mean I can buy that pretty silver car in the background yet


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Well, in another astonishing turn of events I find myself making the following statement; I was hoping to see some bikinis, but I'll have to settle for topless instead...


And I was looking at it thinking about how nice it will be to GO topless. I can't afford a new car and keep my daughter in school. School trumps car. So does old aluminum. Seems to me kids altered my car buying decisions back when the 16V was the "new hotness" too. :heart:


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

So I was the only one wondering why they were doing a photo shoot on a California beach, and thinking about how much I'd lose trading my GTI for one?

Beach...hitting shores.... Do VW ads for other markets use California beaches a lot as a backdrop?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

fnord2012 said:


> Beach...hitting shores.... Do VW ads for other markets use California beaches a lot as a backdrop?


Marketing guys will go anywhere for a commercial. The company I worked for a few years back was doing a Chevy Cruze commercial for the Canadian market... they went to a couple places in Canada, California, the Caribbean and Spain. There's a lot of money in the ad industry.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I also know that they film SEAT commercials in Los Angeles, even though they have no intention of selling SEATs in the US. If you notice, in all the Volvo commercials, the cars are clearly European market cars with Swedish plates, but sometimes the commercials are set in places that resemble America.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi from Ohio! :wave:


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rats.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Hi from Ohio! :wave:


Hi Cathy!

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hi Cathy!
> 
> Brendan


LOL, I stopped for a break at the Mt Vernon exit too! And there is a 50 Hp house parked in the driveway...so I cannot get coffee.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> LOL, I stopped for a break at the Mt Vernon exit too! And there is a 50 Hp house parked in the driveway...so I cannot get coffee.....


50 hp? Multiply by 10. And it cost way more than the house we're IN.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Quiet couple of days.

How's it goin?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Got my new hotness tag'd and smog'd last week & put the first 100 mi. on her so far without a hitch :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Quiet couple of days.
> 
> How's it goin?


Goin' good, just got home from a weekend of craziness with Sciroccoites I have known for over ten years of this insanity. Had a good trip home in the bug, she's still my girl after all these years....ran like a top and burned hardly any fuel. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Finally finished fixing all the wiring on the brown car. Which included figuring out why the center console stuff was only getting 7v's of power, random taillight bulb malfunctions and taking apart and rebuilding the high-beam switch (not fun). Finally back on track!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'New Hotness' = :thumbup:

The last time I was scouting out a Wabbit it turned out to be a Dodge Omni... :facepalm:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Finally finished fixing all the wiring on the brown car. Which included figuring out why the center console stuff was only getting 7v's of power, random taillight bulb malfunctions and taking apart and rebuilding the high-beam switch (not fun). Finally back on track!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Stripped down my car to replace all the wiring with CE2 and properly mount my megasquirt ecu inside the interior instead of in the raintray.

Stripped the CE2 wiring to the "essentials", covered in techflex, and spliced in the proper steering column connectors (the original CE2 connectors were already cut) from my Golf MK2 harness that I keep around for pulling wires and connectors from.

Replaced the lower and upper steering column bearings. Thanks: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5934501


To Do:
Plug wires into fusebox and velcro MS ECU so it stays where I want it.
Finish running the power wiring for my stereo system down the left side of the car so I can put the carpet bits back together.
Finish splicing the CE2 harness into my relayed headlights (the high/low wires from the CE2 harness need spade connectors to trigger the relays).
Find taillight leak.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Cincy update: In process of setting up the rooms at the hotel. We'll be keeping the same rate as last year - $92/night. The reservations are NOT complete so don't call them yet!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks for the Cincy update


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Likewise. Thanks, Daun!
(I still need to 'correct' that cluster that you sold me, and install it in Wilda.... :facepalm: )

In other Scirocco-related news:
Brian (Broke) tells me that I will be able to arrive at Cincy properly, in a Scirocco. He _should_ be shipping my trans by the end of March.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Cincy is sounding real good right now..I'm firkin freezing and have to go get some more wood or it will just get worse. not inspired at all.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I think I might be scheming on actually refinishing those wheels I bought a year ago...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Cincy is sounding real good right now..I'm firkin freezing and have to go get some more wood or it will just get worse. not inspired at all.



Having just crossed the SF Bay, actual, it is w/ profound heartwarming that I present the following:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks Tberk, I am warmer now. just had a case of "don't feel like" this morning. I pushed through it. :wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody feel like buying an amazing mk4 Golf? :screwy:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody feel like buying an amazing mk4 Golf? :screwy:


Come...move up to the MkVI. All you have to do is switch the V and I in your MkIV. 

 :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Come...move up to the MkVI. All you have to do is switch the V and I in your MkIV.
> 
> :laugh:


Is just a V okay if its got a turbocharger?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Cincy update: In process of setting up the rooms at the hotel. We'll be keeping the same rate as last year - $92/night. The reservations are NOT complete so don't call them yet!


The nerve! Posting Cincy stuff in this thread... :laugh:





Thanks for the update.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody feel like buying an amazing mk4 Golf? :screwy:


I drove one last night. I think they over estimated the amazingness. I like my beat to crap bug better.

Clarification. : The MkIV Golf was a 2008, nine years newer than my old bug, with 90% less miles on the clock. So in theory there should be more amazingness, but nope. Just more meh.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> So in theory there should be more amazingness, but nope. Just more meh.


 .

Was in San Jose, CA this morning. Stopped through Japantown for late lunch Bento goodness from the local grocer. Across the street is this place:

Shuei-Do
Manju Shop
http://www.japantownsanjose.org/shueidomanjushop.html 

See?, now _that_ is how you do Off Topic....


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> .
> 
> Was in San Jose, CA this morning. Stopped through Japantown for late lunch Bento goodness from the local grocer. Across the street is this place:
> 
> ...



mmm bento....


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Back home in AZ tomorrow 
Yaaaahooo!
:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> .
> 
> Was in San Jose, CA this morning. Stopped through Japantown for late lunch Bento goodness from the local grocer. Across the street is this place:
> 
> ...


Local food spots here do not make for interesting off topics Berk, thanks for that one. We have a choice of greasy pizza, truck stops or KFC/PFK (both languages, LOL). maybe I'll post something exotic from Montreal next week. Metal one, you gonna be around?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Local food spots here do not make for interesting off topics Berk, thanks for that one. We have a choice of greasy pizza, truck stops or KFC/PFK (both languages, LOL). maybe I'll post something exotic from Montreal next week. Metal one, you gonna be around?


Actually, I failed the Interwebs, I meant to include, as reference, the previous mention of Cincy talk as being Off-Topically-On-Topic, at least here where all things Off Topic are ironically On Topic;



crazyaboutrocs said:


> The nerve! Posting Cincy stuff in this thread... :laugh:


I was actually quoting Punchbuggy as furthering my point- a good example of being Off-Topically-On-Topic.

Aaaand, of course, talk of Cincy, vicarious or otherwise, is more than welcome most any where, so well, uh.... 


Anyways....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Just a quick aside; I have a few days off, thus online and able to pass along an observation or two:

If parking for Overnight, avoid:

1) Reefer trucks; (hump in the front keeping horsemeat at an FDA-approved temp), the reefer kicks on and off all night and you'll sleep poorly.

2) All livestock haulers in general; but especially them what hauls sheep, unless you really want to strip the paint off your car for minimum cost. 

x) ...I'm telling you, "Ew!! Eau Ewes! ...whew!"


Ah... quit'cher bitchin'. If not sooner, you should have known by my post #17264 [pg 494] that I pursue puns relentlessly... ah, sorry; too aggressive.

So make that, "doggedly".








gotcha again.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

sleeping at any roadside picnic/rest stop area is a hassle because the diesel trucks roll their engines on and off all night...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody feel like buying an amazing mk4 Golf? :screwy:


Golfs are neat. 

I'm pretty soured on VW right now. Fuel pump x2 went on the Tiguan. Only 5k miles and less than a year old.....wtf.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Local food spots here do not make for interesting off topics Berk, thanks for that one. We have a choice of greasy pizza, truck stops or KFC/PFK (both languages, LOL). maybe I'll post something exotic from Montreal next week. Metal one, you gonna be around?


Not too many PFKs left around here. And yeah I'm around. I have too. I'm building an emkay one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

In other news, I am killing off brain cells watching this fine cinematic treat:

http://boyd-oh-boyd.net/2012/05/new-space-milkshake-trailer/

And yeah, it IS that bad. But is is on topic. Ish. And Gary is cute in a Godzilla kind of way. We're ducked.

Marc, I will call when we get there, I would love to see the emkaywon. 
In other news, Chris16V spotted this on TCL. Of course I had to contribute, Daun, you may wish to also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5967840-That-s-unexpected.&p=80882570#post80882570


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> In other news, I am killing off brain cells watching this fine cinematic treat:
> 
> http://boyd-oh-boyd.net/2012/05/new-space-milkshake-trailer/ ...


Heyyyyy, some of those folks look familiar- omg, thats whats-her-face from Smallville!, and wait; thats a brunette version of that brainy-chick from Stargate, the TV Show! 

Maan, we're ducked fer sure...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Cathy:
It's Canadian cinema - whadda ya expect?  
I'll be expecting to see that on probably a Saturday afternoon sometime soon, branded as a "SyFy original movie." (So many of those are quite obviously Canadian fare. And, oh so horrible.... Ever see "Dinocroc vs. Megapython" (IIRC)? Horrible. Best was the last 5 minutes, where Debbie Gibson and Tiffany (Seriously!) died...  )


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Cathy:
> It's Canadian cinema - whadda ya expect?
> I'll be expecting to see that on probably a Saturday afternoon sometime soon, branded as a "SyFy original movie." (So many of those are quite obviously Canadian fare. And, oh so horrible.... Ever see "Dinocroc vs. Megapython" (IIRC)? Horrible. Best was the last 5 minutes, where Debbie Gibson and Tiffany (Seriously!) died...  )


Oh, Canadian content is always less predictable than the US stuff. (We'll see if reinvented history wins an Oscar tonight...rah rah, USA, and yeah, thanks for the nice dinners Canada ) I recall watching some French Canadian movies just to try to figure them out. You'd be sure that if you watched. *just a bit more* you would figure out what was going on (and these were in English)... And then the movie would end and you'd be going :screwy: huh?
But I have to admit, Gary was a cutie pie for a space creature. They seemed to be pretty sparse with the green goo though. I'm all packed and ready to get on a train in the wee hours....hope the seats are comfy.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey just stumbled across this: 








Even better, it's in the Guinness world records!

Check it out here: http://coffeecar.org/history/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Just a quick aside; I have a few days off, thus online and able to pass along an observation or two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey buddy....clean the bird nest outta yer mailbox if ya want me to PM ya..seems it is full....

In other news, it is always nice to come to the big city where they put on a great show. So far, 25 squad cars with full lights and sirens, and a nice search helicopter overhead right next door. I have a sixth floor front row seat. There is some traffic going the other way, four or five bus sized paddy wagons, and a few ambulances. WOOHOOOO,,, Montreal knows how to party....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

where is everybody 

... over 24 hours since the last post


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

wondering the same thing.......

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, since I POSTED the last post, I didn't feel I should post again, though I am anticipating some Scirocco content tonight. But THAT is not appropriate in the Scirocco forum where off topic is on topic!

In off topic news, I DID get a kickass green leopard print "ear hat". Montreal has all kinds of fun stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

cuppie said:


> Cathy:
> It's Canadian cinema - whadda ya expect?
> I'll be expecting to see that on probably a Saturday afternoon sometime soon, branded as a "SyFy original movie." (So many of those are quite obviously Canadian fare. And, oh so horrible.... Ever see "Dinocroc vs. Megapython" (IIRC)? Horrible. Best was the last 5 minutes, where Debbie Gibson and Tiffany (Seriously!) died...  )


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cuppie said:


> So many of those are quite obviously Canadian fare.


Hate to tell you, but that crap is pure 100% American garbage.

Sorry guys, a lot of Canadian cinema is low-budget crap. It's mostly because you guys are coming out to exploit our clean, picaresque cities, large film infrastructure and trained and experienced film technicians. Half your blockbuster actions movies were shot in Toronto and Montreal last year. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, I like Flashpoint, dats Canuckian, right? 

In fact most all the leads (except for our darl'n gymnasticable Amy Jo) are Canadians.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, just spent the evening with MTLmarc and Fredybender.The talk seldom strayed from the very best topic in the world, MkI Sciroccos. We had to take a taxi down there because they upped the ante here and there were TWO helicopters around our hotel, and the riot squad right around the corner. It's settled down to usual city traffic since we got back to our hotel (two cop cars, two ambulances and a fire truck across the road.) Reminds me of one of my son's parties.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, just spent the evening with MTLmarc and Fredybender.The talk seldom strayed from the very best topic in the world, MkI Sciroccos.


Wow, two Scirocco gatherings in about as many weeks. Jealous!

And in "Off Topic" news, I test drove the '85 this evening after installing the new in-tank fuel pump. I guess a non-collapsing fuel line makes a difference, sure was nice to drive a Scirocco again. So far we're just getting rain so I might do some more "test driving" tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cholland_ said:


> Hate to tell you, but that crap is pure 100% American garbage.
> 
> Sorry guys, a lot of Canadian cinema is low-budget crap. It's mostly because you guys are coming out to exploit our clean, picaresque cities, large film infrastructure and trained and experienced film technicians. Half your blockbuster actions movies were shot in Toronto and Montreal last year. :thumbup:



exploitation is what we do best down here :thumbup:

and you do have picturesque cities and towns... we dont keep ours very clean usually, so thanks for the loaners :beer:ic:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

woody16v said:


> exploitation is what we do best down here :thumbup:


We even got a shoutout during Affleck's best picture speech at the Oscars on the weekend! ...although not for our film community which has been sucking the life out of me for the last half decade


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, just spent the evening with MTLmarc and Fredybender.The talk seldom strayed from the very best topic in the world, MkI Sciroccos. We had to take a taxi down there because they upped the ante here and there were TWO helicopters around our hotel, and the riot squad right around the corner. It's settled down to usual city traffic since we got back to our hotel (two cop cars, two ambulances and a fire truck across the road.) Reminds me of one of my son's parties.


Nice seeing you guys! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cholland:

With Great Power, Comes Great Responsibility.... 'Uncle Ben Parker'

Own the Page!




TBerk
razzle-frazzle-exto-grazzle....mumble, mumble, mumble....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Nice seeing you guys! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks for the local eating suggestion, just pigged out on delicious shimp in black bean sauce. Nomnomnom. Fortune cookie said I should start planning my dream vacation. maybe Bonelli Marc?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Shrimps are always a winning proposition.



punchbug said:


> Nomnomnom. Fortune cookie said I should start planning my dream vacation. maybe Bonelli Marc?


Bonelli is cool. Wonder how many nut cases can be rounded up...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Cholland:
> 
> With Great Power, Comes Great Responsibility.... 'Uncle Ben Parker'
> 
> ...


Officer t berk. Thank you for your continued patrol of the streets of scirocco land. I'm glad to see other tickets being issued aside from mine :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Own the Page!


There. A Scirocco.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cholland_ said:


> There. A "Scirocco".


ftfy... :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

woody16v said:


> ftfy... :thumbup:


Why the quotation marks? Looks like a squished funny-looking Golf to me


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, it looks like I get payed for this, but when it stops being fun, for me, I'll stop...

...for a while... 


MuHahAhAHAHhahahaha, cough, cough...

(

You may find yourself living in a shotgun shack You may find yourself in another part of the world You may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile You may find yourself in a beautiful house with a beautiful wife You may ask yourself, well, how did I get here? Letting the days go by, let the water hold me down Letting the days go by, water flowing underground Into the blue again after the money's gone Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

same as it ever was


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Same...as it ever was


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Same as it ever was.......


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Water dissolving, and water removing There is water at the bottom of the ocean! Remove the water, carry the water Remove the water from the bottom of the ocean Letting the days go by, water hold me down Letting the days go by, water flowing underground
Into the blue again, after the money's gone {insert chuckle here!} Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground Into the blue again, into silent water Under the rocks and stones, there is water underground Letting the days go by, into silent water Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Tried to drive the Scirocco to work a couple of days ago courtesy of the 45*F (7*C) day we were having only to find that the battery had kicked the bucket. 

Today would have been another nice day to drive it. Alas, the Sportwagen got the call...

I need a battery tender.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tried to drive the Scirocco to work a couple of days ago courtesy of the 45*F (7*C) day we were having only to find that the battery had kicked the bucket.
> 
> I need an *Odyssey battery*.


ftfy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tried to drive the Scirocco to work a couple of days ago courtesy of the 45*F (7*C) day we were having only to find that the battery had kicked the bucket.
> 
> Today would have been another nice day to drive it. Alas, the Sportwagen got the call...
> 
> I need a battery tender.



Dude no excuses....where is your closest HF???? Do I need me to pick one up and drop it at your bros house??? Cause I will do it...

$9.99 on their website and I have a coupon to get this for $5.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...ry/battery-float-charger-automatic-69594.html


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Anybody feel like buying an amazing mk4 Golf? :screwy:


Speaking on this (before common sense kicks in and I change my mind)... anybody able to get carfax reports? :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Speaking on this (before common sense kicks in and I change my mind)... anybody able to get carfax reports? :beer:


Pretty sure :beer: should not require a car fax, as you should always buy that new....just sayin' 

and I need to get on that.....:beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> .. anybody able to get carfax reports? :beer:


You should pm someone in the car business,


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> You should pm someone in the car business,


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Happy Sunday, everyone! :wave: 

Just sitting on the couch, hanging out with Das Katie here. Don't get to do this too much now - she's working night shift now (5p-2a, M-F.) 
But, it's better money, and gets her a more consistent sleep schedule (which is good.) But, we only get to see each other on the weekend (which is kinda meh.) But, we'll make it work.  

Off for dinner shortly. Mmmm.... Lockhart's BBQ! 


*edit:
Post #2000! Woot!!!
Oh, and: soon, she'll be back on the road. Broke says that he should be shipping my trans out by the end of the month! 









May I be arriving properly at Cincy this year!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

punchbug said:


> You do car faxes on :beer:? And how is that little bee?


I've been known to hit some strokes on my keyboard now and again... 










Evie is great! 1mo old tomorrow.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(I can forsee a whole Disney-esqe Franchise around Princess Bee...) In other news, there was a Das Katie sighting, she seems to still exist; lets support her continued existence and well being. I fact, I find myself predisposed to support most all things Kate, Katherine, and Katie- for no discernible reason I care to inspect. Worked most all last week, Friday from 11:30am to 9pm, back on Saturday at 6am(ish), off today and back to the same place @ 5AM on Monday morning (because, so they say, it has something to do with the Market opening Back East.... pffft, whatever...). Still, it's good to have assignments, one hopes this continues and I can actually turn off my 'Normal Human Being' emulation in favor of Normal Human, Native mode... PS- Page Five Hundred approaches... It might behoove us to lay in some provisions afore hand....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> (I can forsee a whole Disney-esqe Franchise around Princess Bee...) In other news, there was a Das Katie sighting, she seems to still exist; lets support her continued existence and well being. I fact, I find myself predisposed to support most all things Kate, Katherine, and Katie- for no discernible reason I care to inspect. Worked most all last week, Friday from 11:30am to 9pm, back on Saturday at 6am(ish), off today and back to the same place @ 5AM on Monday morning (because, so they say, it has something to do with the Market opening Back East.... pffft, whatever...). Still, it's good to have assignments, one hopes this continues and I can actually turn off my 'Normal Human Being' emulation in favor of Normal Human, Native mode... PS- Page Five Hundred approaches... It might behoove us to lay in some provisions afore hand....


(Pssst, don't forget to support Catherines eh? Some of us spell in a softer way....) and Hi TBerk! :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Dude. (I mean 'Hot Chick',hmmmmrmm; doesnt have the overall Swiss Army usefulness...)

Anywho- Hail! from San Jose's MLK Public Library, 15 min Kiosk Edition. 

(Cath; 'All things..." meant all-things, you'ze included.) 

*Hey everybody, if you haven't yet, go check out the 'I Hate Money' thread...*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5481068-I-hate-money


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Dude. (I mean 'Hot Chick',hmmmmrmm; doesnt have the overall Swiss Army usefulness...)
> 
> Anywho- Hail! from San Jose's MLK Public Library, 15 min Kiosk Edition.
> 
> ...


There is much green-ness and therefore much awesomeness in that thread. And TBerk....yeah, I have been correcting that "K" my whole life, old habits die hard. Looks like Transport Canada is having a somewhat similar issue with my aircraft, and THEY issued the registration mark. :banghead: All I need is more complication in the paperwork maze....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

In other news, my cat is stalking the reflection off my iPad screen! And where IS everybody?


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

punchbug said:


> In other news, my cat is stalking the reflection off my iPad screen! And where IS everybody?


I'm here. It's 13:44 here in Austria


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bonsai007 said:


> I'm here. It's 13:44 here in Austria


Well Hi :wave: from Canada! Welcome to our litte neighborhood cafe, grab a drink and enjoy the random conversation! 

And tZberk. Guess what was on the radio when I turned it on this morning? Yep, same as it ever was....


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Well Hi :wave: from Canada! Welcome to our litte neighborhood cafe, grab a drink and enjoy the random conversation!


Oh Sorry, but i'll go to bed now. Get my Coffee in 5 hours


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

bonsai007 said:


> Oh Sorry, but i'll go to bed now. Get my Coffee in 5 hours


Nighty night then!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Nighty night then!


Yup, to the sweat buzz of a chopper overhead. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yup, to the sweat buzz of a chopper overhead. :thumbup::beer:


Nah, no choppers, I'm back in Ontario. Though the kid may have fired one up today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Nah, no choppers, I'm back in Ontario. Though the kid may have fired one up today.


I ment over here. :wave:

They started to riot again in town to celebrate spring. :screwy:



edit:


TBerk said:


> Say, I'm bayareaberk and 'Metal' Mar is Montreal Marc. Hmmmm, appropos of absolutly nothing whats so ever.... (must be the Chit-Chat thread...)
> 
> Oh and Marc? Own the page Baby, and it's page *500*-make it count.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I ment over here. :wave:
> 
> They started to riot again in town to celebrate spring. :screwy:


Yeah, I heard that on the news this morning. Nothing better to nod off to than the steady drone of a search helicopter. If tuition even approached what my daughter pays here, it could get wild, with poutine fights and such.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> They started to riot again in town to celebrate spring. :screwy:


If only we were at spring.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well Hi :wave: from Canada! Welcome to our litte neighborhood cafe, grab a drink and enjoy the random conversation!
> 
> And tZberk. Guess what was on the radio when I turned it on this morning? Yep, same as it ever was....


(Replying from Page 499...)

Ten+ days straight working w/ a half day off on Sunday, ("We need you back here @ 5am on Monday and Tuesday because thats when the [East Coast] Market opens...") 

Tire problems (it's a drag when the tire wont hold air, ya know?) in the rain no less for Tuesday, and Wed, well Wed aint over yet. 

Considering the alternative though, I'll take the troubles I do have...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Say, I'm bayareaberk and 'Metal' Mar is Montreal Marc. Hmmmm, appropos of absolutly nothing whats so ever.... (must be the Chit-Chat thread...)

Oh and Marc? Own the page Baby, and it's page 500-make it count.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, it's page 500, so when I see 500 this is one of the first things that come to mind:










Happy Friday.

Brendan


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

*Help*

Does anyone know whats the normal engine temp is for a 1990's 2.0 16v. I did engine swap in my 81' Rocco and I need to put in a thermostat cause it didn't come with one. When I looked them up there were three different temp ranges 160, 180, and 192. Just not shure which one would work best. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Holy Scirocco said:


> Does anyone know whats the normal engine temp is for a 1990's 2.0 16v. I did engine swap in my 81' Rocco and I need to put in a thermostat cause it didn't come with one. When I looked them up there were three different temp ranges 160, 180, and 192. Just not shure which one would work best. Any help would be great. Thanks


A Friends Golf 16V is always between 90 and 100 degrees (celsius) 



There are some better cars with 500 in their name: 









greets, 
Markus


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Holy Scirocco said:


> Does anyone know whats the normal engine temp is for a 1990's 2.0 16v. I did engine swap in my 81' Rocco and I need to put in a thermostat cause it didn't come with one. When I looked them up there were three different temp ranges 160, 180, and 192. Just not shure which one would work best. Any help would be great. Thanks


I *believe* the 192 is stock, I usually run one step lower at 180. I would think 160 mighbe be a touch cool.


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

vwdaun said:


> I *believe* the 192 is stock, I usually run one step lower at 180. I would think 160 mighbe be a touch cool.




I live in FL ,but I was in GA for a show last weekend and she didn't want to start. Then after I thought she was warm enough I started driving. Problem was that with no thermostat and the cold weather it would cool down to much and start running like crap. I had to run her with no fan just to get to the show  . I'm wondering with how hot it gets down here if I should use the 180. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

bonsai007 said:


> A Friends Golf 16V is always between 90 and 100 degrees (celsius)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuck. Jewish grandma car...


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Teighlor O' said:


> Yuck. Jewish grandma car...


Still better than the Fiat 500 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> I *believe* the 192 is stock, I usually run one step lower at 180. I would think 160 mighbe be a touch cool.


The factory VW one is 87°C, which is 188.6°F. I agree about going with the 180 though.


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys will do. Gonna do the whole flush thing first tomorrow.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Anyone got a pair of 4 1/4" speakers they are willing to part with?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Well, it's page 500, so when I see 500 this is one of the first things that come to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every time i see that i think "i'm a lambourghini, really i am!":laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

See, I'm enough of a hick that searching my brain for "500 + cars" keeps coming up Daytona....:banghead:

And it is still damp Great Lakes Basin cold spring here, and I get to go take my head cold to hang out in the hangar today. Should be fun if I can get the tap in my nose to stop pouring. I think we had tulips this time last year, and it MUST be getting near spring because I dreamt I got a flyer for a car show next Thursday, and in my dream, I was spiffing up one of the Rocco's. guess which one was getting the love?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> See, I'm enough of a hick that searching my brain for "500 + cars" keeps coming up Daytona....:banghead:


Hum, car + 500 = this:

The hemi Charger 500 which lead to the Charger Daytona.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Things have been going pretty slow on the house lately, but what I have been getting done has been master bath/closet stuff. This week was the closet floor and just finished up the back wall, which is Eastern Red Cedar.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I bet that smells great John! And Marc, yes, that's a good excuse for Daytona plus 500. And back to John, at what point do we consider that house done? My project's completion will be determined by Federal authorities, so it will be easy to say mine is " done". Which of course it is not.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

When everything is done. Once I finish the master bath and closet, I have to do all the inside trim, outside trim, siding and a small list of odds and ends. I've got a way to go still.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Its march and no Cincy 2013 thread? Whats up with you guys....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> Its march and no Cincy 2013 thread? Whats up with you guys....


We are not guys. We are hot chicks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Rocco_julie said:


> Its march and no Cincy 2013 thread? Whats up with you guys....


 I've been thinking the same thing! 

Info thread is Daun's thing.....
Swap/sell thread needs to get going.....
Caravans will need to be organized....

Only three months to go!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I've been thinking the same thing!
> 
> Info thread is Daun's thing.....
> Swap/sell thread needs to get going.....
> ...


Screw all ^THIS^ trivia, who is heading up the beer swap? :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

onurB said:


> If only we were at spring.


Yeah, spring would be nice. I'm cold. :laugh:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yeah, spring would be nice. I'm cold. :laugh:


52 today! I got to fix a few things on Victor, the transaxle needs to be dropped and the fly wheel re-cut as its slipping under torque 

Spring is here, spring is here. Life is skittles and life is beer..... (Tom Leher)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> who is heading up the beer swap? :beer:


 Of course! How could I forget the most important part? 
:slapshead: 
Silly me!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rocco_julie said:


> 52 today!


Meh...

No fun until it hits 53.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mtl-marc said:


> meh...
> 
> No fun *until there is a riot and* it hits 53.


ftfy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Rocco_julie said:


> Its march and no Cincy 2013 thread? Whats up with you guys....


I wanted to wait until I had the hotel info finalized. Look for something this week - I just got the contract, just need to sign and return.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

We put another AWD wagon in the stable this weekend. 
I think I'm getting a fan of these.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

woody16v said:


> every time i see that i think "i'm a *Alfa Romeo*, really i am!":laugh:


ftfy..
, 

And Marc- Good on ya... 

Cincy?, whats that?... harumph (tberk, Sour Grapes Edition Standard Reply)


Speaking of AWD, best bud picked up one of these- black in and out...









PAGE 500!!! 










(Oh, wait...)


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy Scirocco said:


> I live in FL ,but I was in GA for a show last weekend and she didn't want to start. Then after I thought she was warm enough I started driving. Problem was that with no thermostat and the cold weather it would cool down to much and start running like crap. I had to run her with no fan just to get to the show  . I'm wondering with how hot it gets down here if I should use the 180. Thanks for your reply.


I am in Sanford man, just got an MK1. My car club the Euro Alliance meets every Wednesday at 8pm at smokey bones on 50 near fashion square mall. We are mostly older guys, late 20s early 30s, stop on out if you get a chance.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I wanted to wait until I had the hotel info finalized. Look for something this week - I just got the contract, just need to sign and return.


 Awesome.  
The sooner I can book my room, the better. Das Katie needs to present proof (e.g. a hotel reservation) of vacation to get a day off from new job.... :screwy: 

In Cuppie news:
Yay, in Schaumburg again. And, dammit, I miss my Scirocco!
Why? Quantum: 307 mile trip, consumed 16.5 gallons of fuel, and 1 quart oil. 'rocco would have been


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Things have been going pretty slow on the house lately, but what I have been getting done has been master bath/closet stuff. This week was the closet floor and just finished up the back wall, which is Eastern Red Cedar.


Thats different :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

This popped up on CL.....1100 miles away. :banghead:


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

fnord2012 said:


> this popped up on cl.....1100 miles away. :banghead:


roadtrip!!!


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

bonsai007 said:


> roadtrip!!!


I told the seller I'd be there this weekend, but I haven't heard back and the ad is now deleted. I'm sure he found someone local to sell it to. Shame, too, it's exactly like my very first car, a blue 1977, and looked to be in beautiful condition.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

501!


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

Dealer mats?


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

dub_corey said:


> I am in Sanford man, just got an MK1. My car club the Euro Alliance meets every Wednesday at 8pm at smokey bones on 50 near fashion square mall. We are mostly older guys, late 20s early 30s, stop on out if you get a chance.




Will do if I can make it. :thumbup:
Their is a show in Port Orange Sat April 13 called the No Dough Show. I'll have a booth in it. You should try and make it. It's a decent size show.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

"More weight than other economy cars". Lol. 


Truth though. That iron head I-6 prolly weighs as much as a whole Scirocco.

Brendan


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

dub_corey said:


> We are mostly older guys, late 20s early 30s



Late 20s and early 30s is "older"?

Whats the life expectancy in Florida these days, 40?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

WackSteeLow said:


> Dealer mats?


 *WANT!!!!*


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Teighlor O' said:


> Late 20s and early 30s is "older"?
> 
> Whats the life expectancy in Florida these days, 40?


 LOL.. "Older" Sheesh. They are just learning to shave!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I read about Cincy somewhere?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

onurB said:


> I read about Cincy somewhere?


 this is only thread at the moment talks about Cincy : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5940557-Cincy-Dates-When 

this GTG/event is going to be held in Wilmington, Ohio north east of Cincinnati on I-71, distance from Montreal is 1252 kms


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

California 16v said:


> this is only thread at the moment talks about Cincy :
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5940557-Cincy-Dates-When
> 
> this GTG/event is going to be held in Wilmington, Ohio north east of Cincinnati on I-71, distance from Montreal is 1252 kms


 Even if my car made it, I think I'd be out around 800kms.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Even if my car made it, I think I'd be out around 800kms.


 If *mtl-marc* & *fredyfender* can drive it in a Scirocco, you can make to Cincy  

by the way my distance to Cincy is 1272 kms


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya I guess, but as int is I drive over a 1000 Kim's a week just to work and back, so a vacation is trying not to drive far, lol. 

BUT I'll try and make it one year..... Once the car is "more ready".


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i saw a burgundy s2 with the full z400 (pretty sure) kit in gilbertsville the other day... it was awesome... that is all


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a pic like this for an MK1? I'm missing a few.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

ziggirocco said:


> Ya I guess, but as int is I drive over a 1000 Kim's a week just to work and back, so a vacation is trying not to drive far, lol.
> 
> BUT I'll try and make it one year..... Once the car is "more ready".


 What I'd like to know is how many people out there are saying they'll get to Cincy "one day." Because I won't be able to host it forever. 

Just do it. The car doesn't have to be perfect, just bring it.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

vwdaun said:


> What I'd like to know is how many people out there are saying they'll get to Cincy "one day." Because I won't be able to host it forever.
> 
> Just do it. The car doesn't have to be perfect, just bring it.


 Just pretend that it's the last year ever. 
I bet there will be a scirocco traffic jam on I-71.:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> What I'd like to know is how many people out there are saying they'll get to Cincy "one day." Because I won't be able to host it forever.
> 
> Just do it. The car doesn't have to be perfect, just bring it.


 :thumbup: 
And from Montreal is no big deal. It's a few hours short of my drive, which is nothing compared to people that come from out west.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

I've driven from Colorado three times, now NC twice, It is definitely worth the drive. If you can confidently drive your car 100 miles, you can almost certainly drive it 1000+, it is almost always sitting that kills them. It doesn't need to be perfect looking, almost none of them are, and that is the point, it is not a car show it is a fun gathering of good people. I for one plan on making the drive every year that Daun can find a place to host it. 












-


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Holy Scirocco said:


>


 Where can I get one of the load reduction relays?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Cincy hotel reservations are set up. Still using the old "scirocco.org" group name, so mention that when calling in. $92/nite. (937) 283-3200.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Daun!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Woohoo!  
Thanks, Daun!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave: 

Daun, thanks for getting the motel block set up! Can't wait to see everyone! 

AAAANNNND Happy St Pats! I now have a partly Irish grandchild so I can justify a bit of celebrating. I'm moving firewood while the yard is still frozen, this winter will just not ease up! 

Edit...two cords....that is enough for today. Extra fun when it was frozen to the ground!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: 

afternoon


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> I've driven from Colorado three times, now NC twice, It is definitely worth the drive. If you can confidently drive your car 100 miles, you can almost certainly drive it 1000+, it is almost always sitting that kills them. It doesn't need to be perfect looking, almost none of them are, and that is the point, it is not a car show it is a fun gathering of good people. I for one plan on making the drive every year that Daun can find a place to host it.
> -


 Yo WingNut; you meant to say "WE", right? 

And also a quick correction; you wrote "...every year that Daun can find a place to host it...", meant "...every year that *SOMEONE *can find a place to host it...", RIGHT? We've talked about moving Cincy a bit westerly; I'd love to see Gordy's Mk1 again, and the more Westy Cincy moves the more likely it is. 

Nebraska? Flat as a plank, good for coasting. 
Colorado? Not flat, pretty mountains, fun driving; check those grounds first! 
Utah? eh... maybe, if a Mormon will let you buy he/she a beer; it's all good/ fun/ easy/ downhill from there, jus' sayin'. 

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and, Antje says "Hi!!".


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

onurB said:


> Just pretend that it's the last year ever...


 Just that ^, first part. Old proverb; "Live each Day On Earth as though it will be your last: one day you're gonna be right, you M'F'ker!!" 

If possible I will try to die whilst driving Scirocco at a highly illegal speed, with a smiling red-head on my lap (so to speak), tires smoking but a big cheesy grin as I quickly approach the rusty guard rail... 

Leave NOTHING on the table. 

IOU nada. 


iceKarl


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> We've talked about moving Cincy a bit westerly; I'd love to see Gordy's Mk1 again, and the more Westy Cincy moves the more likely it is.


 Of course a lot of us East coasters would probably be out then. I already drive two days each way as it is. You guys do have Bonelli.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Of course a lot of us East coasters would probably be out then. I already drive two days each way as it is. You guys do have Bonelli.


 The Hell you say, "You guys do have Bonelli". And for Gawd's sake; what makes you think that anyone anywhere else gives a flying f*ck in a fat rat's a*s on a moonless night about "East Coasters"? 

What; you're too damn dumb to walk elsewhere, anywhere? 

My Scirocco fleet/ swarm/ herd/ Carmic conjunction/ whatever lives in Colorado; that's where they are when they're not doing anything else. 

From here to there (Bonelli) is a damn sight farther than youse Easties can or would drive in two days driving time, by your terms. 

No offense meant; but if I do Cincy the two day each way thing is a given, so don't bitch unless you did more miles, and the chanches of that are... eh.. slim. 
At legal (enough) speeds, it takes me 2 days to do 1200 miles. So no whining; you've not the Right to Do So. 

When I Cincy I have to drive a 30+ year old car 11+ hours 1st day, then the same the next day and hope to time it to roll in whle the beers are still cold, or at least not pizz-warm. And you talk about Bonelli? Do you own a map? Can you Math; ya know the whole 2 + 2 = 4 bit? Simple stupid permutation of distance... 

I am so f**king tired of hearing people say, "Hwo my Gawd, I had to drive 6 hours to Cincy to the *Gathering*. I had to stop not twice, but three times!! to sprint and squat!! ...so as not to soil my knickers, or otherwise be inconvenienced! Oh the Horror!!!!" 

All things considered; the less of you "E coasters" there are the more I'll enjoy hanging with folks more my kind, got their Sciroccos there with duct tape, bandaids, Carma, and *KNOWLEDGE..* 

More function, less whining. Buy the Bentley, read and comprehend; and if you don't think you can drive your Scirocco more'n 30 miles -ish I'll be be glad to take that car off your hands. Call it twenty bucks, and you pay ME... as I light it up and drive into the sunset. 

bye now, by' by! 

Grow spherical 'guts' (goin' all non-gender here, ballz iz but gutz aint) Use same. 

No offense meant; but jeezbuzz... get a fubbding map. 

(and for Kathy, Julie, Otto, et Al and you knows whos you iz; ask me about Truckers and P- bottles and I will make you laugh... 
*iceKarl* 

and to "crazy>>>" poster... grab balls, get legal, and drive. Or Shut T F up. Farckin' easties; "oh my, how horrible!! My bagel is stale!! After only 35 miles!!!" 
Plizz, some of us are trying to make a living this way... so don't whine about wadded panties making you walk 'funny', frankly I don't give a sh*t about your discomfort. 

iceKarl


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn Karl, lighten up. I was half joking there. Having hung out with you at Cincy before, I'm not sure if you are kidding around or serious.... I brought up East coasters because that seems to be the largest group that attends. I do drive about 100 miles less than you, but I am also 7 hours northeast of the closest eastcoaster(Julie). And honestly if it were more west, I would probably go, but my wife and 3yo would be out. While they do enjoy Cincy, the drive is not their thing and I am not taking a 3yo that far-my god, you know how often I would have to stop? I'd never get there... 
:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> The Hell you say, "You guys do have Bonelli". And for Gawd's sake; what makes you think that anyone anywhere else gives a flying f*ck in a fat rat's a*s on a moonless night about "East Coasters"?
> 
> What; you're too damn dumb to walk elsewhere, anywhere?
> 
> ...


 So really? Karl I love you man but the tone? Not sure I can hugs you again 
El t


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn Karl, lighten up. I was half joking there. Having hung out with you at Cincy before, I'm not sure if you are kidding around or serious....


 Scary thing is, neither do I. 

If offense done, sorries. Been a long bad hard day... FWIW I think I had a pent-up "unload on somebody", eh you seem to have fielded it well. 

That said; Daun I've enjoyed your hospitality of course, but I still think moving "Cincy" 5 or 7 hundred miles west -ish would serve a useful purpose; to wit, scraping off the day- trippers. 

And what the F--k else is going on in say, west NEBRASKA in June anyway? (or anytime else, but that a diff topic). 

Well hell, haven't been on this forum in a couple of weeks at least, having now re-established my "arrogant pr*ck" credentials... my work here is done. 

If I could find a decently built brick wall to bang my head against I'd do that, but all I get for a challenge is cheap-a** semi-upright sh*t that isn't worth my time to fix. 

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: (grenade/nuke icon)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

:what::screwy:



Eistreiber said:


> Well hell, haven't been on this forum in a couple of weeks at least, having now re-established my "arrogant pr*ck" credentials... my work here is done.


 
Well done Sir, well done. 


(We had a saying over on the Sciroccrg eMail list; "It's not just a mailing list, it's a _support group_.")

Where's yer picture for Top Of Page? :facepalm:

EDIT for Top Of Page Ownage, (by Proxy). 

Note- There's reason he's called ICE Karl...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Where's yer picture for Top Of Page? :facepalm:


 Funny you should ask... 


Hmm; OK I'll put up a pic, but don't know how so I'll send to you and thus YOU have to link and host and all that happy-happy-joy-joy nonsense (plizz to PM to me email addy). 

Yer call (and a tough one it is) weather (sp? intentional) to roll with it or not, being that you and I have had this conv; IIRC I called you from McM bowling alley abt 2 years ago. 

For them's what wants top o' the page Scirocco -ness; don't let expectation of such exceed ability to hold breath... jus' sayin', I consider over-population a plague. That is/ was all the warning you'll get. 

Ho'kay... now I gotta go find a good McM pic; basically down to Erebus on a good day, Black Island on a bad day, or solid damn blur at MCM on a day w/ 50 knot winds. 

Hmm... just cuz' this keeps being prompted to recycle in my head; a gift to youse'n, an old military proverb, "The map is not the Terrain". No prizes if'n you figure out what it means, but you'll probably live longer. 

It is long past time for some Corp to bid for arena naming/ commercial/ product placement rights on say, US Senators. We all know that. How 'bout we keep it as semi-honest as possible (yeah, they're Lawyers; I know...) and at least pass an amendment to require display of sponsorship? Badges? (wee no neeeeed no steeeennkkinggg Badddgesss...!!!). 

done done and so done. IceKarl


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PM sent...


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Regardless of coast, we're all Scirocco people. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

East coast, west coast, Bonelli or Cincy, I'll keep coming. Granted, it may perhaps be with less frequency as every year if it gets moved westward, but that's more about having a young kid than not having the desire... 

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> East coast, west coast, Bonelli or Cincy, I'll keep coming. Granted, it may perhaps be with less frequency as every year if it gets moved westward, but that's more about having a young kid than not having the desire...
> 
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: As the years go by, we lose more and more for various reasons-life get's in the way, money, weddings/graduations/anniversaries, etc. Beside the locals(anyone in OH as far as I'm concerned) the other large group attending this has been the east coasters, in particular the mid Atlantic folks. It seems both groups get smaller each year. Hopefully we have some years left before any change in location happens, but I suppose we could even do an Olympics type thing, changing location yearly. Of course, if we went with the center of the US thing, I guess we would all be in KS-Now your drive would be quite short Karl, but mine would be nearly 2000miles each way. :banghead: No hard feelings Karl...We all have bad days. 

And where the hell is spring anyway? I don't mind winter and snow, but it's time to move on.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Of course, if we went with the center of the US thing, I guess we would all be in KS-


 Hey that would be cool! 

I do wish i could make it to Ohio for cincy, but thats not super likely.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Cincy is still in the cards for me. My store team understands. They understood the moment I drove the brown car instead of the brown one. "wait - wasn't your car red?"... "yes, it is still currently red" .... "oooooOOOOOOOOHHHHH!"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Spring is Nigh, 

Spring is Nigh I tell ya!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And where the hell is spring anyway? I don't mind winter and snow, but it's time to move on.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

my random contribution for the day: thank god the flex-a-lite I just coughed up for fits and clears everything! Phew!:beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

:thumbup: Were you running hot or just cleaning things up a bit?


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Ha! there's no running at all right now. Just putting all the turbo bits together and this was the last major clearance hurdle... (I hope! ).


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

Spring has arrived down here. 








70 degrees here on Saturday.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... I don't know how many of you remember the TV show "Night Court", but it was good and funny, and always quite a few steps above the typical mindless sitcom idiocy. I think my favorite recurring character was Judge Harry's dad, played by John Astin (of Addam's Family fame); he had just the right balance of friendly mainstream "normal" offset by a somewhat but not quite completely concealed psycho streak. 





 
(I hope the link works...) 

At this point I'm about the same ["I'm feeling *much* better now...!!"], said in about the same tone... 

@ elT : you'll hug me at Cincy, maybe after beating me (more) senseless. Fair 'nuff. 

@ Otto: if you have 70 degrees there, you can spare a few. Please put about 7 or 8 degrees in a box and mail to me; that'll get local temps up just enough for Antje to go topless. 

@tberk: nicely done, many thanks! 

@ everybody else: don't think of it as "Karl's being an *sshole" but rather, "Hmm, we've not yet had a lynching at Cincy; 'twould be a novel change!" To increase the 'Scirocco-ness' of it, have everyone bring all the wiring you've ripped out and replaced, braid the rope out of it. Start a betting pool on how long it takes for the wiring to fail (again).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... I don't know how many of you remember the TV show "Night Court", but it was good and funny, and always quite a few steps above the typical mindless sitcom idiocy. I think my favorite recurring character was Judge Harry's dad, played by John Astin (of Addam's Family fame); he had just the right balance of friendly mainstream "normal" offset by a somewhat but not quite completely concealed psycho streak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So Karl, can you please refrain from cutting your hair before the lynching? I'm a chick and a hair pulling beat down is more my speed...there should be some good mud for slinging near the pond.(and you know you'd like it ) 

As for the **** disturbing, I just gave some pictures to the local paper under the name "anonymous Ninety Nine" . Security told me no dice, but I can has airplane, I can take Piktarz. let the chips fall where they may. 

Sciroccos are still waiting for spring. It appears the calendar lied, or I did not celebrate equinox hard enough. I may try again tonight...see if it helps.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PunchBuggy:

http://www.almanac.com/content/first-day-spring-vernal-equinox 
s'trooth!

Icey-Hot; we'll talk pikturs hosting, tis easy...

Daun; youz da maaaaan, dude. 
We all knowz it but it bears repeating a time or two more.... 

Gambel'n-Man; chu' got pikturs?


I'm currently reporting from an anonymous Starbucks in San Francisco- It's raining, there is Jazz on the stereo, they gave me a deep discount on reg. drip coffee cause they had run out of the dark roast and we blended the rest to fill the cup, it's Spring-time damm'it! and I'm typing this single handed while I recharging my cell phone with a usb y-cable to micro usb adapter, _cause I'm cool like dat_.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, spring is dropping from the sky and has left a nice white layer on the ground. Calling for minus 8 C tonight. In the good signs depament, the tundra swans are here, but they are not going further north. Too cold likely. Redwing blackbirds are back too. So spring is trying to arrive.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, this "Spring" of which everyone is speaking. I'd like Mama Nature to check her calendar again - it is MARCH 21st, not February 21st. 



I had the day off Wednesday and despite the freezing temps and lack of a way to blow heat into the cabin, I took the '85 on a nice 65 mile round trip out to Wilmington. It was nice to hit the twisties in a Scirocco again despite riding on snow tires. The Jetta is nice for cruising, but the Scirocco involves the driver in the experience so much better and reminds you that driving can be fun. 

Plus I have a little story and a plea. I was put in contact yesterday with a 70 year old gentleman in California who is the original owner of an '87 16v. He recently had a small incident with the car, and while it is mostly repaired, he can not find a driver's side front turn lens. On my trip to Wilmington today I checked my supply to discover that I am out of stock. 

If anyone has one they'd be willing to part with please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

-camber said:


> :thumbup: Were you running hot or just cleaning things up a bit?


 Cyborg Bettie runs hot....  

I'd like to see the flexalite setup with the turbo. Pics when ready


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Will try to get pix tonight. (geez - what demanding people! lol) :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

g-man, you nuts are one of the brite little spots of sunshine counteracting the doom and gloom of outrageous fortune. 

Hence, the insistence and demands...

Leeets check the local weather...

Daly City, CA
Thursday 12:00 PM
Partly Cloudy 

Thu 55° 45° (F)

​


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, spring is dropping from the sky and has left a nice white layer on the ground.


 Yeah, Spring left me 16"-18" of that same stuff. Now they are talking more this weekend and quite a bit more next week. 

Karl-What is the big red thing? Behind the Cat thing. Hell, what's the Cat thing too?


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Karl-What is the big red thing? Behind the Cat thing. Hell, what's the Cat thing too?


 I think it is used kind of like a bus, but it is waaay to long to be the kind of bus Karl should be driving (think a little longer than a van and yellow).


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, this "spring" sucks so far. It's snowing again - or, is that "still?" Been off and on all day.... :screwy: 
(yays for no accumulation, though! Flurries _just_ thick enough for the average driver to freak out in "ZOMG it's snowing AAAHHHH!!!! SNOWMAGEDDON!!!!!" fashion. :facepalm: ) 

At this rate, I'm thinking that I just might have a transmission back from Broke, _before_ it's warm-ish out, and before the roads have been finally rinsed of all the nasty salt.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> We've talked about moving Cincy a bit westerly; I'd love to see Gordy's Mk1 again, and the more Westy Cincy moves the more likely it is.


 Karl, 
Oh you will see and feel it again, just not at Cincy this year :thumbdown: 
I keep saying "one of these years" but fail every time. At this point in my life I do not have the free time to take 1-2 weeks off to just drive, as much as I would like too. I will be saving my $ this year which is what it will take to do Cincy the right way, my way. Until I do though, CINCY MUST STAY IN CINCY or this sciroccohollic's dreams will fall apart like my rusty 75. 

BTW Epic rant bro. Did you think you were in a MK3 forum?  
I am sure you meant no ill will or disrespect to anyone on here, but next time if you need someone to vent on just give me a call, I got your back :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave: ydrogs! Honestly, it is So hard to think about June. It is still winter here, last year it was summer by now. I guess that averages to spring, but I am officially over it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> :wave: ydrogs! Honestly, it is So hard to think about June. It is still winter here, last year it was summer by now. I guess that averages to spring, but I am officially over it.


 Shovelling snow is a fun spring time activity.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Pix of said flex-a-lite cramming: 











Yes, it does clear...barely! 










And my janky primary radiator hose (mk3 manual trans unit w/ combo section cut out and replaced w/ 1" PVC)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

gamblinfool said:


> Pix of said flex-a-lite cramming:
> 
> http://area53.validpath.com/pics/scirocco/flex1.jpg
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Great update Jeff 

I'm looking forward to seeing this mk1 Scirocco again someday


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

ydrogs said:


> Karl,
> Oh you will see and feel it again, just not at Cincy this year :thumbdown:
> I keep saying "one of these years" but fail every time. At this point in my life I do not have the free time to take 1-2 weeks off to just drive, as much as I would like too. I will be saving my $ this year which is what it will take to do Cincy the right way, my way. Until I do though, CINCY MUST STAY IN CINCY or this sciroccohollic's dreams will fall apart like my rusty 75.


Gordy - fly out. Yes I know you want to drive your Scirocco out here. But here's what I'm looking at. My parents are in their mid-late 60s. They talk on-and-off of moving south. I don't know if or when they will get serious about this, but if they do, Cincy as we currently know it, is over. Why wait?

Besides, that doesn't mean you can't drive out to some future Cincy. But this way you will have at least attended.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

:thumbup: What Daun said. I have yet to meet you face to face but we have exchanged information quite a bit over the years on the list. If it makes you feel any better, I probably won't have the Scirocco going this year either. 

Re: Snow/Spring. It flurried on and off for a couple days here too, not any significant accumulation, but they went ahead and salted the GDMF roads again. I am starting to think the Beetle will never be clean again. :thumbdown:

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey all youz'e knowledgeable peeps- I'm looking for an oil painting type artist, who's name escapes me, who painted seemingly 'classical' if very romantic scenes. You might see a young maiden or two wearing what looks like togas and out of doors near Grecian pillars and in the background might be a scene resembling the Lakes around Switzerland with the high steep walls, etc. 

The pallet is very rich in golds and blues and for the life of me I can't Google it at the snap of my fingers like I used to....

[ edit ] Here is a close example, 'but no cigar':










In any case, Happy Spring Time all you snow flurry people!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I think we might just be finally done with the flurries - it was actually spring-like today!  

I leave you with this (thanks go to a HS friend, who posted this on FB today):
http://www.apostrophecatastrophes.com/ 
:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Somebody turns 25 tomorrow! While I am going to be too busy to do anything/buy anything for her, she will now be able to wear "antique" plates, which means no more inspections. 
Pic of the German/Canadian/American:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Somebody turns 25 tomorrow! While I am going to be too busy to do anything/buy anything for her, she will now be able to wear "antique" plates, which means no more inspections.
> Pic of the German/Canadian/American:


What an excellent way to own a page! Well played John, and pat her on the hood for me eh?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Indeed! It looks (from the picture) that she deserves a really loving pat, for hitting 25 in "running condition."  
(Mine hit her 25th birthday parked in the garage last August, sleeping under her cover, due to broken transmission.  )


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Somebody turns 25 tomorrow! While I am going to be too busy to do anything/buy anything for her, she will now be able to wear "antique" plates, which means no more inspections.
> Pic of the German/Canadian/American:


:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well done Sir.

btw- I was able to find out the painter I had been searching for (not that there is anything wrong w/ Alfons Mucha's work); the guy I had been thinking about is 


Maxfield Parrish











If I keep this up, you guys w/ snow might start complaining about the flooding...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Well done Sir.
> 
> btw- I was able to find out the painter I had been searching for (not that there is anything wrong w/ Alfons Mucha's work); the guy I had been thinking about is
> 
> ...



That is actually a photo of me, fading into a serious case of "the vapours" due to lack of Scirocco driving. I have three tanks of stable high octane fun just waiting to be combusted, but no, we get grey dull salty crappy weather. Yes Karl that was ****ing whining. Deal with it.

but in other local news, we have this. Ben, is this your car? I always thought they looked like drug lords' cars, but factory too? talk about efficiency in production! 

http://www.thespec.com/news/crime/article/907691--mountain-cops-bust-suspected-meth-lab-on-wheels


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

*Baltimore Snow*

We didn't have any snow all winter & here it is the end of March & I wake up to snow!!:thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

True:

http://xkcd.com/231/


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Karl-What is the big red thing? Behind the Cat thing. Hell, what's the Cat thing too?


The Cat Thing is a Kress Tractor, more images

[ https://www.google.com/search?q=kre...TA2AXip4GACQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1268&bih=662 ]

McMurdo has two tractors, and three trailers (IIRC 2x flatbeds and 1x Pax, but could be 'tuther way 'round).

The Big Red Thing is a Canadian Foremost Delta, this one is a 3-axle for cargo; there are also 2-axle Pax Deltas.

The Kress tractor/ trailers are/were supposed to replace the Delta fleet (all are contempories of our Scirocco's, from late 1970's into mid 1980's) but won't; they're too expensive, not versatile enough, and far too unwieldy (write "SIDESWIPE" using 12 foot tall letters made of cast concrete). Still, impressive machines.






A major complication at McMurdo is climate* range*, temps from +45F to -60F during the course of the year; McMurdo itself is on land (Ross Island) but the airfields are either on the Sea Ice (annual) or out on water-borne ice shelf (Pegasus field), roads range from solid rock, to snowpack, to sea ice, to late season sea ice with huge potholes.

So a given stretch of road might be traversable by normal wheeled vehicle (truck or van) from February to November, but by January it'll take Delta tires or tracks to get through. Or high speed, it's routine to run the E-350 vans as long as possible. The drivers don't want to get 'stuck' in a meltpool (read "sink") so they do about 45-55 mph, which *will* get air under all four wheels on bad bumps.

We replace a lot of shock absorbers and springs, and not infrequently full axles.



1nsanevwfreak said:


> I think it is used kind of like a bus, but it is waaay too long to be the kind of bus Karl should be driving (think a little longer than a van and yellow).


If you're saying what I think you're saying you're wrong already, I wouldn't be *driving* the short bus but rather a passenger. And coming from a guy whose username is "1nsanevwfreak" ...man, that really hurts... :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> Karl,
> Oh you will see and feel it again, just not at Cincy this year :thumbdown:
> I keep saying "one of these years" but fail every time. At this point in my life I do not have the free time to take 1-2 weeks off to just drive, as much as I would like too. I will be saving my $ this year which is what it will take to do Cincy the right way, my way. Until I do though, CINCY MUST STAY IN CINCY or this sciroccohollic's dreams will fall apart like my rusty 75.
> 
> ...


So here's the plan; you drive your Scirocco to Cincy, then fly home. That way you only have to take a few days off. I'll cover the airfare, I got flier miles to burn. From Cincy I drive your car back to Colorado, that's about halfway to Portland right? I'll take care of it there, then we figure how to get it back out to the PNW at some later date.

Works for me. :laugh:

And I'm trying to cut back on the rants... but will keep your invitation in mind.

Oh and, the VW's I spotted down S of Cottage Grove? I was on I-5 again a couple of weeks ago and rechecked; the bad news is what I thought was a Mk1 somehow morphed into a Mercedes coupe (late '80's vintage), hey from a distance driving by, and how they all were parked it *looked* like a Mk1. Wishful thinking on my part maybe.

The good news that the other cars are indeed 2x Rabbits, both Westmorelands I fairly sure. *AND* a Rabbit Pickup, AND a Dasher wagon, late body type (four headlights).

So, somebody down there has a german car stash; Oregon I-5 about milepost 153. Does anyone live near enough or know someone who does who could go check out?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...btw- I was able to find out the painter I had been searching for (not that there is anything wrong w/ Alfons Mucha's work); the guy I had been thinking about is
> 
> Maxfield Parrish


One of my favorite artists, a unique style.



punchbug said:


> That is actually a photo of me, fading into a serious case of "the vapours" due to lack of Scirocco driving. I have three tanks of stable high octane fun just waiting to be combusted, but no, we get grey dull salty crappy weather. Yes Karl that was ****ing whining. Deal with it.


What whining? Hell, I sympathize; and agree. Not to go all Clinton-esque or anything, but I feel your pain.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, somehow I managed to find yet another two hours' worth of aluminum that needed scrubbing. Does it ever end? :banghead: Maybe it will be warm enough to pull certain little cars out of the shop this weekend. I sure hope so!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Maybe soon I'll have a trans to put in a certain little car.....


Yay, iPhone screen replacement! Fun! 











Dayum, those be some tiny screws! 
For scale: my left index finger, a guitar pick (parts of the tools kit for iPhone 4S), and an assortment of screws:











And... I broke it.
I snagged one of the display cables between the screen and the phone frame. Severed the damned thing.... :banghead:  
Order another screen for Das Katie's phone....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, somehow I managed to find yet another two hours' worth of aluminum that needed scrubbing. Does it ever end? :banghead: Maybe it will be warm enough to pull certain little cars out of the shop this weekend. I sure hope so!


Only two hours worth? Stopped by Rick's shop today... will be doing a LOT of scrubbing internally in the near future.

I drove the Scirocco to his shop though, so that was nice. :laugh:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Maybe soon I'll have a trans to put in a certain little car.....


 I have a temp trans for sale cheaply if you need something until yours is done


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, I'm up past my bedtime, but here's another 'It's Spring Time, [email protected] it!' post, yet due to the inherent nsfw potential, I submit a link only (Dont fret; it's PG at most....)

http://wapsisquare.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/monica-jin-islandhoppers.jpg 

Artist is Paul 'something or the other' and he runs an online strip called _Wapsi Square_. I leave it to the reader to google yer own URL...

Not that anybody was wondering, but in case you might be, the picture up top relates to the following story line:
http://wapsisquare.com/comic/about-the-weather/ if you click on next, next, etc you'll be able so see two parallel story lines, only one of which (the one where two gals are searching for a place away from the Cold midwestern weather, oh & they can teleport...) is germain to my example and celebration. 

Spring time... 

(Uh oh, I just flashed to the original, Gene Wilder version of, 'the Producers'.):screwy:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

:thumbup:^

Thinking Chevy I came here to see a 502 pic but this better :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> Well hell, haven't been on this forum in a couple of weeks at least, having now re-established my "arrogant pr*ck" credentials... my work here is done. (grenade/nuke icon)


I wish it was as easy to find a fkn fast scirocco as it is a mk3


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Only two hours worth? Stopped by Rick's shop today... will be doing a LOT of scrubbing internally in the near future.
> 
> I drove the Scirocco to his shop though, so that was nice. :laugh:


I wish I had seen his apart! And after a few hundred hours of it, it gets real old. This was the spacers for the rubber baby bumpers...aka "taxi springs"... Aka bump stop for the golf cart's air ride...aka PERFECT item to put between the jack and the Scirocco jacking point. 

In other news, got some very good news yesterday, AND I am working my ass off so I should be able to pay my bills AND keep my daughter in the lifestyle to which she has become accustomed. AAAANNNDDD do some things on the Sciroccos that need doing.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

punchbug said:


> PERFECT item to put between the jack and the Scirocco jacking point.


I use a hockey puck. A REAL hockey puck, not a gimmick made in China puck. Works great.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> I have a temp trans for sale cheaply if you need something until yours is done


 Thanks, but Broke _should_ be sending mine back next month.

Soon.... 
((glee))


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

What makes this guy (eh...me) _really_ cool?
The cool glasses?
The cool aussie hat?
Orrrr the cool S2 tee?
Um?
Um?
Um?










(girls, start screamin')
I know, the beard isn't cool anymore.

Thanks Fred


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I wish I had seen his apart! And after a few hundred hours of it, it gets real old. This was the spacers for the rubber baby bumpers...aka "taxi springs"... Aka bump stop for the golf cart's air ride...aka PERFECT item to put between the jack and the Scirocco jacking point.
> 
> In other news, got some very good news yesterday, AND I am working my ass off so I should be able to pay my bills AND keep my daughter in the lifestyle to which she has become accustomed. AAAANNNDDD do some things on the Sciroccos that need doing.


Oh you'll have the opportunity to see it apart I'm sure.... and Good News??


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

*Scirocco*

Hey All. I don't get in this thread too often. I've stepped up my design business several degrees in the past year and I'm finding very little time to enjoy my Scirocco. Although it is just turning into spring now, I know I won't use the car too much this year either. Might be time to move it on. I want to buy a 3D printer and some new gear too. So, after tax-time, perhaps there will be an ad forthcoming. Just putting out something of a teaser I suppose.

77 S1, Cobalt, mostly original.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Easter


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

How is this thread nearly at the bottom of the page? Did you all spend too much time hunting Easter eggs? Getting Sciroccos out of hibernation?

I spent the latter half of the week driving the '85. Looks like a master cylinder is in my near future.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

idk if i said it yet but Im back from my deployment finally! time to get back at fixing the rocco!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Oh you'll have the opportunity to see it apart I'm sure.... and Good News??


LOL, you have been out of the loop so long you don't even know what the flip side of that good news potentially was. Suffice to say, the good news is much better. Make sure to take me to see disassembled Navion in June, okay? I can imagine I won't be the only Canuck interested in such things....



onurB said:


> What makes this guy (eh...me) _really_ cool?
> The cool glasses?
> The cool aussie hat?
> Orrrr the cool S2 tee?
> ...


Well, speaking for the fair sex here, it is obviously the funky duckie thingie on the mantle that completes the picture. Strong, yet with a hidden side. :laugh:

Since we had semi seasonal weather for like one day, I opted to clean and detail my daily. She had not been washed for most of the winter, and not vacuumed for an appallingly long period of time. (the mice enjoyed that, ewwwww...) After 14 winters and 353 000 kms she came out pretty nicely. She's been a great car, so she deserves it. And my second son (also named Adam???:screwy is looking at a black TDI bug for a daily since he has not been able to find a suitable TDI Passat. (Wedgie has a long commute now and sees the advantage) It will be cool to have two of them in the driveway if he buys it.

Gotta go gets me a gun cleanin' brush this morning. YEEHAW!! ( I should drive the big ******* truck eh?) Spent a good part of yesterday cleaning and greasing the million heim joints in my plane's rigging, and now I want to give the insides of the control rods a bit of a scrub before sealing them back up. ( mine only has cables to the elevator, and all the rest is rods, so control is very direct) Built a cool little jig to mark the positions of the rod ends....I am going to need a hangar just for the jigs I have for this thing. I think I will make a hammock to put in the one the centre section was rebuilt in,,,it is that big. The gear should be all assembled and ready for me to install...but I think I am going to recruit a local Scirocco owner to assist with that...I need someone who is good with wrenches and hubby doesn't make the cut. 

I have started to haul batteries out towards little cars, but am not getting too excited about that yet. After salt season comes mud hole season. And knowing my luck, they will begin the wind farm construction along my road right when the gravel is soft. It's gonna tear the roadbed to shreds, and I am certain they will not repair it once they are done. OTOH, it WILL have to be good and flat when they haul the stuff in. Ironic that the to turbines near my summer vacation are being removed due to health concerns, and here we are getting 250 of them shoved down our throats. Okay, enough of that misery. it is nearly Scirocco season!

Okay, off to get that brush. Let's hear about spring Scirocco driving, okay?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I finally got the Scirocco out of storage on Saturday, took it for a run to Home Depot. Battery had died and ended up using the Sportwagen to jump her. Here she is fresh out of the garage, badly in need of a bath:










However, upon returning to the car, she was dead again. :facepalm:

After Erin rescued me, stopped at home to grab the trustly old multimeter, drove back to the garage and tested at idle:

13.5 volts. Looking good. :thumbup:

Shut it down, tested again.

11.0 volts. Not good. :thumbdown:

Well, at least I know it's a simple battery. Only lasted two years, though. Alas.

Also, Crosby was seen wearing a fun bib he received back at Cincy:










7 months flies by...

And last but not least, I may have slightly over-ordered heat shrink tubing for a couple of Sportwagen projects I have in the works. 










Looks like I will be set for the eventually engine swap for the Scirocco too! 

:laugh:

Look at that, ON TOPIC!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

vwdaun said:


> How is this thread nearly at the bottom of the page? Did you all spend too much time hunting Easter eggs? Getting Sciroccos out of hibernation?
> 
> I spent the latter half of the week driving the '85. Looks like a master cylinder is in my near future.


I just installed the waaaaaay cheaper Corrado master cylinder. Works great.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, I finally got the Scirocco out of storage on Saturday, took it for a run to Home Depot. Battery had died and ended up using the Sportwagen to jump her.
> 
> However, upon returning to the car, she was dead again. :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Get a better battery. :thumbup::beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5736354-Battery-Thread!-gt-Odyssey-PC1220


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, at least I know it's a simple battery. Only lasted two years, though. Alas.


Pulled my bike out this weekend, charged up the battery - 13 volts. Pressed the starter to a click - 8 volts.

It's new battery season! :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Get a better battery. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5736354-Battery-Thread!-gt-Odyssey-PC1220


Ok, let's see here. $100 battery once every two years = $50/year.

Odyssey battery: $300. How long will an Odyssey battery last me? It would need to last 5+ years to be a better value than a $100 standard battery.

Anyone have any long term data to share on Odyssey?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

battery tender


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

on a related note I have a set of old classic wheels I was going to use on the rocco but I am not happy with the way the car looks with them on so they are for sale.
old MOMO wheels never been mounted on a car they have been refinished and come with the center caps. MOMO wheels 4x100 15x6.5 New 165/45/15 tires


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

onurB said:


> What makes this guy (eh...me) _really_ cool?
> The cool glasses?
> The cool aussie hat?
> Orrrr the cool S2 tee?
> ...


 There's a word, it's Gestalt. It's the "whole is greater than the sum od the parts..." thing. Dude looks like he escaped from the cast of 'the Unit', but a bit cooler because of the Scirocco content. [edit] 


Cath: "The Jig is Up!", er.... mumble, mumble, mumble...

PS- Weather/Spring Related; Sunday we had the local Jazz station get interrupted by the testing of the Emergency Broadcasting System- Only IT WASN'T a TEST.... "... Golf-ball sized hail reported near Oakley California, all local residents are advised to go in-doors and seek shelter...." OhhhhKaaaaayyyy... 

PSS- Scirocco Content; I was rooting around and I think I have all the bits and pieces of my H&R Cup Kit, it'll be NOS any day now...

joe: Funny how I can tell who's posting by the look of the car; btw- If yer not driving it enough to keep the battery charged then install in inline cut-off switch on the battery cable. Pop the hood, switch it off, Bob's yer Uncle. (Battery Tender be a good ting too)

PS- your spools of Heat Shrink Tubing remind me of Reel to Reel Tape; not the Audio kind, the Mainframe Computer kind. (Yeah, I was born about mid-way through last Century...)

PPS, Crosby looks like a happy kid; go kiss the wife. Go now, leave the keyboard, do it, we'll still be here....


In matters only tangentially related to Sciroccos specifically, but VWs directly; I keep passing a certain ragtop, ironically parked under a tarp, so I'm getting up the gumption to see if it's available. (This follows on the heels of my last exploration into 'Bunny Country' only to discover it was a Dodge Omni when you got up close...).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, let's see here. $100 battery once every two years = $50/year.
> 
> Odyssey battery: $300. How long will an Odyssey battery last me? It would need to last 5+ years to be a better value than a $100 standard battery.
> 
> Anyone have any long term data to share on Odyssey?


Here it is according to their web site.

http://www.odysseybattery.com/batteries.html

I have had mine for a year. So far so good.

Friends have had good results with these batteries too. 

Around here a lead acid battery is around 150$, so the Odyssey battery is twice the price of a lead acid battery. So then as long as it lasts four years, I will be ahead.

There are other options as well. Just throwing ideas out there. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> battery tender





TBerk said:


> joe: Funny how I can tell who's posting by the look of the car; btw- If yer not driving it enough to keep the battery charged then install in inline cut-off switch on the battery cable. Pop the hood, switch it off, Bob's yer Uncle. (Battery Tender be a good ting too)
> 
> PS- your spools of Heat Shrink Tubing remind me of Reel to Reel Tape; not the Audio kind, the Mainframe Computer kind. (Yeah, I was born about mid-way through last Century...)
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, I hear you on he battery tender. Officially, I only have power for the lights. I would need to tap into the switch power to run the tender. Not insurmountable, but more steps than I've been able to manage. 

Good news, Tosha, she's right next to me, so no need to leave the (virtual) keyboard at all! But you are right, he's a good happy kid. I feel lucky to have both of them!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Here it is according to their web site.
> 
> http://www.odysseybattery.com/batteries.html
> 
> ...


I appreciate the ideas, my Internet friend!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I had no chance to mess with batteries here. I had to go get my gun cleaning stuff...which was a typical adventure..All I wanted to do was brush the rust out of the insides of five hollow control rods, how hard can it be?

Trip one: (town is 15 minutes one way) get right sized brush to scrub the inside of control rods (.410 looked good), then decide to get the brush for our actual gun ( 22 cal), with handle for the brush (for "rifles")
Got home, .410 brush head is a good fit for the tube but won't screw on to the handle. :banghead: 
Trip two: go get the bigger " handle kit" which will attach to the bigger .410 brush as well as the 22 cal one
Got home, " adapter" to attach the larger brush will not fit inside the control rod, but the brush will attach:banghead:  

Trip three: back to town to get the specific brush handle for " shotguns", which in theory has an internal thread to fit the .410 brush and should clear the inside of the control rod. but nope. the shotgun version will not even attach the brush, AT ALL. So I ended up drilling and tapping the brush to fit on the smaller diameter " rifle" handle and finally got to clean the control rods inside. 68 years of air exposure seems to oxidize steel rods for some reason....but they came out okay. Clearly beer needed to be involved once I knew I was able to stop driving to town.....and at the end of the day, planes and cars are all a pain in the ass, and require some hack and splice creativity.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'punchy'- 










Dat one's for you. (Esp nice when the buddy-o'-mine, who loves all things WWII, remarks "Put another fish in the tube!")

Torpedo Away! Running straight and True in all respects!


Joe, vicariously, (and respectfully), youze guys make me happy, even waaaay over here on the other coast...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i started using a bore snake to clean my control rods, i'm impressed

also found out Rem oil takes the oxidation off the rod tip that looks & tastes like rust

i've been only buying batteries off the stale shelf or "recycled" for ~$40 for all vehicles, got to shop all the local parts stores, i get a cold amp test & they're making 94% max amps, i think max cold start amps is directly proportional to plate condition & life cycle. seems every lead battery needs periodic charging & letting them sit dead, water inside instead of acid kills the lead. my yellow top that came w the last vw purchase is a deep cycle, starts the car every 4 months without any maintenance. i've seen batteries go a yr past expiration cause they weren't left sitting dead


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EL DRIFTO said:


> i started using a bore snake to clean my control rods, i'm impressed
> 
> also found out Rem oil takes the oxidation off the rod tip that looks & tastes like rust
> 
> i've been only buying batteries off the stale shelf or "recycled" for ~$40 for all vehicles, got to shop all the local parts stores, i get a cold amp test & they're making 94% max amps, i think max cold start amps is directly proportional to plate condition & life cycle. seems every lead battery needs periodic charging & letting them sit dead, water inside instead of acid kills the lead. my yellow top that came w the last vw purchase is a deep cycle, starts the car every 4 months without any maintenance. i've seen batteries go a yr past expiration cause they weren't left sitting dead


I've had a few die over the years due to what ended up being a weak charging system. The bug being a prime battery killing machine.till the alternator just flat out croaked. The poor things likely never really got fully charged. On the other hand, I have an antique one in the silver car which dates back to NCRA times...a sanctioning body that has been extinct for ten years or so now. It was a Canadian Tire special, and those were notoriously useless. I guess this was the 1 percenter that just wouldn't die. It may be dead right now, have yet to check it, but if so, it owes me nothing. 

Well, it looks like I don't have to work today, so maybe today will be Scirocco battery day. Unless I can pick up my landing gear.....then it will be hangar day. Aaaaaand...it is going to snow. YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

*Cincy 2013*

Where's the count down?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

66 days!  

Must.. get... stuff... done...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

lalalalalalala-66-days-lalalalalalalalaal not lISTENing....lalalalalalala


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> lalalalalalala-66-days-lalalalalalalalaal not lISTENing....lalalalalalala


OMG. X2 that's sad for me


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> OMG. X2 that's sad for me



www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

With winter hanging on, it seems like Cincy is just going to spring itself on me, but one way or another I'll be ready.

As for batteries-I bought a Diehard Gold in 2000 for my Dakota(stock battery dropped a plate and shorted out) and it's still in there and doing great. I've never had this kind of luck with a battery.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Missing Cincy since I'm going to be in this stupid town


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Missing Cincy since I'm going to be in this stupid town


Hey Chris, f*ck you.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey Chris, f*ck you.



Yeah, esp cause I'm pretty sure I could ride over in the Overhead if he'd only agree to zip the Duffel Bag closed...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey Chris, f*ck you.


What's even worse is as soon as I get home, I have to go straight from the airport to a big Broken Social Scene music festival...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey Chris, f*ck you.



X2!!!!!!!! :laugh:
Now that is something worth missing Cincy over, though preferably not having to spend all the time working.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Missing Cincy since I'm going to be in this stupid town


Munich is a great place to visit in June 

... just bad you've got be there during Cincy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Munich is a great place to visit in June
> 
> ... just bad you've got be there during Cincy


What the others said......

And for this morning's entertainment....get on that in case you need that resolution on the way to Cincy...

http://xkcd.com/1014/

Just got my camera back from repair, so I'm good!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Missing Cincy since I'm going to be in this stupid town


I was just going to tell you to go to hell, but at last others have very emphatically told you best. 
So yes go fornicate yourself in the land of lagers and pilsner. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> What's even worse is as soon as I get home, I have to go straight from the airport to a big Broken Social Scene music festival...


My only comfort is the love of my wife and child...oh, and a TDI Sportwagen and a Scirocco I can drive. 

:sly:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> :sly:



:sly:

edit: Just bought plates for some black car. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> My only comfort is the love of my wife and child...oh, and a TDI Sportwagen and a Scirocco I can drive.
> 
> :sly:


But you sir get to go to Cincy


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> My only comfort is the love of my wife and child...oh, and a TDI Sportwagen and a Scirocco I can drive.
> 
> :sly:



As lovely as the TDI is, there's been something about the TSI 2.0T that's just been pulling me in lately...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :sly:
> 
> edit: Just bought plates for some black car. :thumbup:


Sweet! When you start driving it again, post pictures!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> As lovely as the TDI is, there's been something about the TSI 2.0T that's just been pulling me in lately...


Even when you chip the TDI?

_(Which I am likely to do in the next couple of weeks)_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Even when you chip the TDI?
> 
> _(Which I am likely to do in the next couple of weeks)_


dude!:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Even when you chip the TDI?
> 
> _(Which I am likely to do in the next couple of weeks)_


:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> 'punchy'-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, ho, Tosh. This is my view right now. 










And thanks for the kind words. If'n we do take that vaca this summer to SF, we should meet for beers so you can see the clan in person. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yes, and then there is ...








*A Guide to SF's Most Famous Brewery: Anchor Steam Brewery 
*


http://bestwestcoasttravels.com/san...-sf-most-famous-brewery-anchor-steam-brewery/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup::laugh:

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3722155643.html


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/cto/3722155643.html


That sounds like an auction


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Yes, and then there is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Anchor Steam Beer at my wedding!

However, I am disappointed that the website got it wrong through. It's the *ANCHOR BREWING* company and one of their brews is called *STEAM BEER*.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, I knowz- I think it's changed hands inthe last decade or two (my memory is of the Geological/Institutional Scale). Still, while old is good, New Discoveries remain to be, er Discovered.... Like Double Hop Shark Attack Red. Me likey red beers...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Yeah, I knowz- I think it's changed hands inthe last decade or two (my memory is of the Geological/Institutional Scale). Still, while old is good, New Discoveries remain to be, er Discovered.... Like Double Hop Shark Attack Red. Me likey red beers...


Me likey too, in my case it is Ricard's red this evening. It is helping me navigate the mysterious ways of Windows 8, which is a wee jump from XP...so Timob, will 8 run my MS or not? My netbook is overall working okay, except the USB ports will not power up things, so I have yet to see if it will talk to Klaus...so I may not need to worry about 8 if the netbook is in a good enough mood to do the job. It is OLD! So far 8 has done everything I have asked...pretty damn amazing since I suck at computering.....

:wave: Tosha!!!!

edit...one from the archives...she found a good home!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Even when you chip the TDI?


As nice as diesel fuel mileage sounds, how was I supposed to say no to this?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> As nice as diesel fuel mileage sounds, how was I supposed to say no to this?


Interesting. I have a MkV GTI and do love it, but have been thinking next time I will probably get a diesel.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


>


Chris is this your new daily driver?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Fun was had today, re-machining the wheels for Das Quantum.
Before:


















And, that was _after_ chem-stripping them (Thursday), and wire-wheeling out the teardrops and holes (Friday.) 
(for a reminder on how they looked before that: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5524118-86-Quantum-Syncro-Wagon-Southeastern-PA )

After:
Ooh, shiny!  










Just a couple of hours at the brake lathe....
Still need to do valve holes, center cap bolt holes, and spin the caps. Then, I can start painting. 
And, get some damned summer rubber on the car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Fun was had today, re-machining the wheels for Das Quantum.
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, cuppie, for making me look at corroded aluminum:banghead: just came in from my latest strip and buff efforts on the coupe. And here I thought I was done with that stuff...nope, still more aluminum to clean....back at it tomorrow,:thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Thanks, cuppie, for making me look at corroded aluminum:banghead: just came in from my latest strip and buff efforts on the coupe. And here I thought I was done with that stuff...nope, still more aluminum to clean....back at it tomorrow,:thumbdown:


Cathy this thread will make you 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6008093-Official-Cincy-countdown-thread-GET-READY!!!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Just a couple of hours at the brake lathe....
> Still need to do valve holes, center cap bolt holes, and spin the caps. Then, I can start painting.
> And, get some damned summer rubber on the car!


Don't paint them. Polish them out all the way now!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Cathy this thread will make you
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6008093-Official-Cincy-countdown-thread-GET-READY!!!


Yep! On my break from scraping paint off aluminum :banghead: last night, I peeked under the corners of the car covers. But they get to wait, there are still piles of salt on the shoulders if you can believe it!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> But they get to wait, there are still piles of salt on the shoulders if you can believe it!


Yes, I can, because after warming up last week, we're back down in the thirties this week and windy as hell. Even got some snow earlier in the week.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't been in here in ages.....

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jedilynne said:


> Hmm, I haven't been in here in ages.....
> 
> :wave:


:wave:

@John, yeah, hella windy here too. Taking my elevator for a ride to the hangar today...hope it doesn't get Happy Feet in the bed of the truck! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G0sxM5Cr7I


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Thanks, cuppie, for making me look at corroded aluminum:banghead: just came in from my latest strip and buff efforts on the coupe. And here I thought I was done with that stuff...nope, still more aluminum to clean....back at it tomorrow,:thumbdown:


 You're welcome / sorry!  



mellbergVWfan said:


> Don't paint them. Polish them out all the way now!


 Nah. They're already 1000x better than they were. And, they're for the "beater" car. They'll be fine.
If they were for the Scirocco, I would do that. My procrastinating ass just needs to get the things done already.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> As nice as diesel fuel mileage sounds, how was I supposed to say no to this?


My name is Joe Mair and I approve this message. :thumbup:

I finally got proper alloys installed on Erin's Golf. Just a simple 2.5...










Yes, it's finally back from the shop. Only took 50 days. 

Crosby was unimpressed.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> My name is Joe Mair and I approve this message. :thumbup:


Actually I blame this [not] entirely on you. You were supposed to talk me out of it, but I believe a text message i received from you not too long ago read "Talk you out of a GTI? What's my name, Hal?"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

You know, I lubs youze guys...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Actually I blame this [not] entirely on you. You were supposed to talk me out of it, but I believe a text message i received from you not too long ago read "Talk you out of a GTI? What's my name, Hal?"


You're damn right I did. And I'd do it again. :thumbup:

Congrats on the new ride. If I was gonna go there, I'd go Candy White GTI 4-door. However, I will stick with the Sportwagen for now.

Until the MkVII comes along. Then I will get a Sportwagen for Erin and pick up the GTD for me!





TBerk said:


> You know, I lubs youze guys...


Right back atcha, Tosh!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Now that I have had nearly a year of New Beetle TDI ownership behind me, I have two observations, one good and one bad.

1. Bad: When you pass someone who is tooling along not paying attention, and they suddenly realize they are being passed by a New Beetle, they speed up. Happens ALL THE TIME.

2. Good: It is fun to watch children punch each other when you drive by. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Now that I have had nearly a year of New Beetle TDI ownership behind me, I have two observations, one good and one bad.
> 
> 1. Bad: When you pass someone who is tooling along not paying attention, and they suddenly realize they are being passed by a New Beetle, they speed up. Happens ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ...


After 14 years, I came to the realization that my new daily is now as old as my Silver headache was when I bought her...actually...older! 

1. Good: Still makes me smile every day and gets great mileage. Also, very easy to find in the parking lot of cookie cutter sedans and SUVs.

2. Bad: VW did not think of making the most obviously rust prone area out of galvanized steel..:banghead: And the car is a big pain to do any work on due to its sculptural qualities. 

She still looks pretty good after all these years though.

In other news, thunderstorms for the second night, and winter storm warning for later this week.....:screwy:

And I had a nice herd of deer grazing in my back yard today...never had that before and we've been here since the 80's. They are usually too shy to get that close.

And then there is this:










No worries, he thinks anything with four wheels is a "Volks".


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

jedilynne said:


> Hmm, I haven't been in here in ages.....
> 
> :wave:


*dies of shock*

Hello there little lady. Get that 16v running yet?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Do you ever have days like this??

hat your car needs from the oatmeal......LOLZ:
http://theoatmeal.com/blog/car_needs


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Tony? That would be _every_ day.  
Between the commute (only 10 miles, but...) and test drives... I get to see a _lot_ of asshattery on the road. 


Masking Silverstones sucks....










Started masking Monday. Finished Tuesday. Today: color! 
VHT wheel paint, Graphite. I like!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Greetings from Austin, TX everyone! 

We are down here eating BBQ and tacos, visiting friends and family. Is there anyone still in Austin? Whatever happened to Morio?










:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

BTW, cup, those teardrops are looking fantastic!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

A little comedy from my one workplace, after two days substituting for shop teachers:
Vice Principal," So, a question, how comfortable are you with being in the shops?"
Me: "You really don't know me"
Day three, today is wood shop and sheetmetal. Hmmm, when was the last time I worked on sheetmetal? ( Umm, that would be last night, and again today for an hour or two after I eat breakfast before I head in for a part day....) Plan is to finish the last of the scrubbing (instead of waiting forthe painter to strip this fairing) and then work, and then drop the fairings off at the hangar after that so I can stay home and play with cars for a change this weekend!

And for once other local areas lost power but not us!!!! (freezing rain, I love spring!)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Joe, that meal looks delicious!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And for once other local areas lost power but not us!!!! (freezing rain, I love spring!)



No worries, I love spring too. We have a couple of inches of snow on the ground already. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Not as much a Marc here, but it is snowing. So much for working on the outside of the house tomorrow.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> BTW, cup, those teardrops are looking fantastic!


 Thanks, Joe!  

Finally got them done last night. Are they perfect? Nope. But, they're for the wagon - and, they're ~1,000% better than they were before:





The damned clear yellowed a bit immediately on application of the last coat. That sucked.
But, again: these are for Quantum, not Scirocco. They're more than pretty enough for that car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

They look -AWESOME-!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Tim!  
You know first-hand just how awesomely BAD they looked before... :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

You mentioned using a brake lathe. Does that mean you machined some material off the face?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Judging by the coating of finely-powdered aluminum that I cleaned off of the lathe, and swept off of the floor when I was done? Oh, yeah, some material was definitely removed.  
No other way to get the pitting out (and, I only went for "mostly out", mind you.) 
And, also the only way you're going to put the 'proper lines' into the wheels.

I didn't use the brake lathe to do the cutting (a disc brake lathe just isn't made for that.) But, it was definitely the right tool to spin the wheels for me. 
For cutting them, a hard rubber sanding block, loaded with 120-grit paper, worked quite well. Hand-holding folded sandpaper was required for the detail work at the lips.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks. I need to refinish a set at some point, but don't have access to a brake lathe. I will have to sand.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You have your car, you know.... 
It has axles, hubs. They spin....


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

505 pages, eh? You guys have been busy.

Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. I too have been busy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Allyn said:


> 505 pages, eh? You guys have been busy.
> 
> Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. I too have been busy:


Well, isn't THAT a colourful blast from the past!:thumbup: Nothing new with me, same daily bug, same broken Headache. Same same....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

New addition:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My car drives SOOOO much better now that I tightened the dang axle nut! :banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Not as much a Marc here, but it is snowing. So much for working on the outside of the house tomorrow.


I guess I should feel lucky. I cut my grass this afternoon.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Allyn said:


> 505 pages, eh? You guys have been busy.
> 
> Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. I too have been busy:


I would have to agree with Cathy - quite the color selection you have lined up. WB Allyn!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> I guess I should feel lucky. I cut my grass this afternoon.


Down in Texas, we're about to go swimming. A balmy high of 90 today...


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

...so when I said I was a bit busy...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't see the "Twin" anywhere in these pics.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I don't see the "Twin" anywhere in these pics.


The twin was scrapped about 3 years ago. I had to put family first at the time. It was a sad day, but there was just no other choice. Don't worry, if it happens again, it will be even better than the first time!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Allyn said:


> The twin was scrapped about 3 years ago. I had to put family first at the time. It was a sad day, but there was just no other choice. Don't worry, if it happens again, it will be even better than the first time!



I remember seeing this twin scirocco on your security camera link on Dave's (Xavsbud) computer a few years back


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- 50 mph+ Wind Gusts expected in the Bay Area this afternoon and evening.. - Allyn has taken it all apart; brave man, but can he put it all back together, Hmmmm? - Cathy, When are you ever actually gonna FLY the damn thing? - Jim; (from the Wiki: "The seasonal range of water temperature in the Bay is from about 8 °C (46 °F) to about 23 °C (73 °F)." Acording to the http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/cpac.html The current Ocean Temps offshore are ranging from a high of 61F near Redwood City (Wait, that aint Ocean, that's the Bay...) to a low of 47.something @ Bodega Bay CA. (Anybody North of the Golden Gate should stop by Johnson's Oyster Farm. just say'n...). Ya'll c'mon out West to sunny California and take a dip in the refreshing water sent to us courtise of our Alaskan neighbors...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> - Cathy, When are you ever actually gonna FLY the damn thing?
> 
> 
> > Who knows? The problem is that we only work on weekends, Saturday actually. So that drags it out, and to be fair, it is a huge job. Most of the structural work should be finishing up soon, and then there is a fair bit of mechanical and avionics, paint and the final inspection by TC. I just keep on pushing it forward, and that's about all I can do.
> ...


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

TBerk said:


> - Allyn has taken it all apart; brave man, but can he put it all back together, Hmmmm?


What none of you have realize is that I was being sneaky. That pic was not current. Nor is this:



or this:



or this:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

oooooOOOOOOooooooooooh.......


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Allyn said:


> What none of you have realize is that I was being sneaky. That pic was not current. Nor is this:


Having done my timing belt not too long ago, this is about the best way to do anything on the motor-pull it, do the work and put it back it, or so it seems when working on it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Allyn said:


> What none of you have realize is that I was being sneaky. That pic was not current. Nor is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tasty stuff.......If I only could:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Allyn said:


> or this:


You got a light bulb out.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> You got a light bulb out.


. Not out, just not yet installed. I have the HID assemies apart at the moment. I've been test driving it Mad Max style...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning :wave:


God next afternoon????? Holy crap it is sleepy here....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Just watch this video.

http://youtu.be/fJQ4hQSusjE

I've always loved this car and the company, but this video really makes me want to do the same thing for Sciroccos and Rabbits as these guys do.

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> God next afternoon????? Holy crap it is sleepy here....


 Yeah pretty much. Just haven't been spending a lot of time online lately.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Drove the Scirocco 350 miles home for the weekend and I got about 5 miles from my destination and it started acting funny. Idle is rough and it sputters a lot under any amount of throttle below 3000 rpm's and then it seems to be okay or at least the sputter is less noticeable. Not sure if it's a misfire but now I gotta do diagnosing and repair before I go back.  Replaced the spark plugs and was gonna do wires but I bought Mk2 ones because I thought I my Mk2 engine had Mk2 distributor. :banghead: And my odometer broke just before I started my trip. Can't complain that much since I put over 1600 miles in a bit over a month.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yesterday I took some airplane rides on this: 










Took off from Roanoke, and diverted back to Roanoke twice! I rather enjoyed it, but the other passengers were ready to shred the poor gate agents. First time? No weather radar. Second time? We were on final to PHL, and the ILS didn't work. I've never heard of that sort of diversion, but whatever!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Can anyone help me ID this transistor? 

 

This is the board for Das Quantum's Alpine alarm. I *ahem* overloaded the output transistor for the siren :facepalm:, which now outputs a constant +6v (roughly.) 
The center pin is the 'output' for the siren (+12v); I still haven't had the time to remove the transistor to determine how the outer two are configured. 

Googling the numbers on it have yielded no help.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2SB1140.pdf


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Marc! 

Now... more Googling has them available from some store in China. Cheap, yes, but... 
Again, because this isn't one of my stronger areas... there's _got_ to be an other-manufacturer equivalent that I can use. Something from Mouser (because I need to order stuff from them, anyways), perhaps? 

Again, help in this area, greatly appreciated.  

*Edit: 
will this one work? On paper, it seems (to me) to be damned close... 
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=/ha2pyFadui5QIAp5aYiqL40CUs0ESpbHrPCG98HvlY=


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> .


 John; finished the "miniature" size T for the little one


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

There are these guys too...

http://www.jameco.com/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

fredybender said:


> John; finished the "miniature" size T for the little one


 Great job Fredy!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow.. over a day with no posts. Ya'll must be busy getting your cars ready for Cincy. Something I should be doing too lol


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Wow.. over a day with no posts. Ya'll must be busy getting your cars ready for Cincy. Something I should be doing too lol


 I've been fixing little things, cleaning the car inside and out. Fixing the things that have been broken forever... such as the driver's side window motor!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6023371-Mending-the-Line-WE-NEED-YOUR-HELP!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Did one of you people order up more winter for me? 
Or, have I been transported back to February somehow? 

It's 37*F outside right now. Wintry mix since about 11am. It _snowed_ at about 12:30. 

:screwy: 

#PureMichigan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Did one of you people order up more winter for me?
> Or, have I been transported back to February somehow?
> 
> It's 37*F outside right now. Wintry mix since about 11am. It _snowed_ at about 12:30.
> ...


 75 and sunny here in Philly. In fact, I might mount up the new shoes!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^I love goooooold. :thumbup: 

I've been busy procuring parts for the Alfa. 

My Scirocco decided it no longer wanted it's muffler, so it dropped it off in the middle of Oregon Ave. in south Philly.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

What's the diameter of those centercap holes joe?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My Scirocco decided it no longer wanted it's muffler, so it dropped it off in the middle of Oregon Ave. in south Philly.


 Yeah, they do that sometimes. :laugh:  

Mine, ah, detached its tailpipe about a year and a half ago (didn't eject it - just detached from the muffler) - f'ing loud! 

And, there was the time that someone's Scirocco (IIRC, Mtl-Marc and Joe M were involved) ejecting its muffler at another Scirocco on the way to Cincy...  

(edited for BBcode correction)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> My Scirocco decided it no longer wanted it's muffler, so it dropped it off in the middle of Oregon Ave. in south Philly.


 Well, well, well, what have we got here...:what:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Well, well, well, what have we got here...:what:


 I was going 5 mph, not 75 mph at the time, and there were no Audis behind me.  

The cobblestones loosened it up, the railroad tracks finished it off.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I was going 5 mph, not 75 mph at the time, and there were no Audis behind me.
> 
> The cobblestones loosened it up, the railroad tracks finished it off.


 And you were in Philly. Now who else do we know that lives in Philly? Hmmm. Oh Yeah, JOE! Imagine that. :laugh:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

scirocco*joe said:


>


 What wheels are those? I was just thinking about gold center spidery wheels (like BBS RAs) but now I feel like a copycat.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And you were in Philly. Now who else do we know that lives in Philly? Hmmm. Oh Yeah, JOE! Imagine that. :laugh:


 I need a Rolf coppter!!!! Says the guy who needs to finish exhaust to legally register rodolfo in DE 
El t.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Did one of you people order up more winter for me?
> Or, have I been transported back to February somehow?
> 
> It's 37*F outside right now. Wintry mix since about 11am. It _snowed_ at about 12:30.
> ...


 ^this. So instead of working on cars I am building a patio before it is +900*C out there. Because when it is, I will want a good spot to sip cool beverages :beer:. And I will not want to haul screenings in the humid GreatLakes basin heat. This morning I'm on metric tonne number three (for the week), and that is the gravy part. Prepping the area (think: hand digging wet clay with roots) was the tough part. I'm not sure of the total tonnage I have hauled OUT of this area. 
Plus for some reason, teachers are falling sick at an alarming rate since winter has backed off a bit.  Which means I work a LOT, but it also means I can buy patio stones. :thumbup: And car parts, and other essentials of life. Tomorrow will be a day with my mom , Saturday with my other old gal (hopefully bucking rivets) , Sunday should be a day here to do garage stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> And you were in Philly. Now who else do we know that lives in Philly? Hmmm. Oh Yeah, JOE! Imagine that. :laugh:


 Exhausts are optional in Philly.:laugh:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn' it "Always Sunny In Philly"?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Exhausts are optional in Philly.:laugh:


 That would be nice. My eyes are tired of welding and I just got started.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Plus for some reason, teachers are falling sick at an alarming rate since winter has backed off a bit.  Which means I work a LOT, but it also means I can buy patio stones. :thumbup: And car parts, and other essentials of life. Tomorrow will be a day with my mom , Saturday with my other old gal (hopefully bucking rivets) , Sunday should be a day here to do garage stuff. :thumbup:


 Rick's having the same problem Cathy - work getting in the way of projects, but allowing him to PAY for said projects. I will probably also visit my mom tomorrow. And also go check with a guy named Phil about some Champ parts he's supposed to have been working on for the last couple months.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Rick's having the same problem Cathy - work getting in the way of projects, but allowing him to PAY for said projects. I will probably also visit my mom tomorrow. And also go check with a guy named Phil about some Champ parts he's supposed to have been working on for the last couple months.


 Well, the screenings are out of the truck, so next will be a trip to get the pavers. can't wait to have a new patio! 
I DID manage to have a big chat with those in the know about the quirky landing gear on my ancient "aluminum project", so now I know how to tell the mechanic to put it together. Essentially, try it stock, see where the plane sits, adjust as needed. Once Transport Canada is out of the picture, apply the bungee cords that make things work more safely! Duct tape would likely work too..... 

Imtalked to a horticulture group last night, and the conversation afterwards was all about Sciroccos...turns out one of the Gus knew me from the track!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... I DID manage to have a big chat with those in the know about the quirky landing gear on my ancient "aluminum project" ...


 Don't worry too much about the landing gear since it can't fly anyway... :wave: :beer:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Don't worry too much about the landing gear since it can't fly anyway... :wave: :beer:


 It needs quality landing gear so it can be pushed around while saying "brr brr put put put"


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Mtl_Marc: Don't worry too much about the landing gear since it can't fly anyway.. 



BennyB said:


> It needs quality landing gear so it can be pushed around while saying "brr brr put put put"


 
OMG. You guys are brutal......


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Jokes are how to cope with EPS(eternal project syndrome). Otherwise, I would go mad! And I have a chronic case of it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> What's the diameter of those centercap holes joe?


 60mm. Don't tell me you have some ideas? It seems like an odd size, given the difficulty in locating caps. 



crazyaboutrocs said:


> And you were in Philly. Now who else do we know that lives in Philly? Hmmm. Oh Yeah, JOE! Imagine that. :laugh:


 No comment. :laugh: 



MickR said:


> What wheels are those? I was just thinking about gold center spidery wheels (like BBS RAs) but now I feel like a copycat.


 They are made by Fondmetal in Italy. 14x6. Not sure of the model. But let me tell you, the shop did a bang up job restoring them!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> 60mm. Don't tell me you have some ideas? It seems like an odd size, given the difficulty in locating caps.


 I'll see if I can scrounge something up....it's kinda my _thing_ :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Interesting concept: 

www.fuelmybuild.com 

brand new site...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe those new wheels will look Awesome on your mk1 :thumbup: 

what size tires did you put on these wheels?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> New addition:


 
WHERE do you find these cars...congrats!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

-camber said:


> I'll see if I can scrounge something up....it's kinda my _thing_ :thumbup:


 Really? I have some rare wheels that need some caps. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Replied Izzy :thumbup: 

Joe - try one of these on for size: 
1J0-601-171


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Don't worry too much about the landing gear since it can't fly anyway... :wave: :beer:


 Thanks, that was very encouraging.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Thanks, that was very encouraging.


 Eh, sorry if I offended you, that was in jest. I know you'll fly this bird in no time, and for that you deserve a beer. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Calling Doug T! 

Pictures in the 16v breather hose thread are broken. 
Tried shooting you a PM - clean out your inbox!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I know you'll fly this bird in no time, and for that you deserve a beer. :thumbup::beer:


 True, it just may seem to take forever, kind of like my house building thing. Cathy and I are involved in a very slow race.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> scirocco*joe those new wheels will look Awesome on your mk1 :thumbup:
> 
> what size tires did you put on these wheels?


 185/55-14s. They used to be on my snowflakes. 

Oh yeah, I have snowflakes for sale! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6025758-FS-14x6-silver-Snowflakes-refinished-no-tires 



-camber said:


> Replied Izzy :thumbup:
> 
> Joe - try one of these on for size:
> 1J0-601-171


 Are you sure, Charles? I have seen them before and tey are quoted as 55mm...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> 185/55-14s. They used to be on my snowflakes.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have snowflakes for sale!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6025758-FS-14x6-silver-Snowflakes-refinished-no-tires


 Does anyone know if the difference between the snowflakes Joe is selling and the painted ones is as simple as painting them, or are the painted surfaces cast or machined differently?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Does anyone know if the difference between the snowflakes Joe is selling and the painted ones is as simple as painting them, or are the painted surfaces cast or machined differently?


 I think they're all cast the same. The colored ones just jet machine finished surfaces. That said, mine are the machined ones, blasted and painted.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Eh, sorry if I offended you, that was in jest. I know you'll fly this bird in no time, and for that you deserve a beer. :thumbup::beer:


 No worries, I have one! :thumbup::beer: Feeling better about it at the moment, bucked some good rivets today in a tough spot (way down in the tail). Still a long ways to go though. 
Time to get some cars moving, that will add cheer to my life. For a few minutes anyway, the surveyors were out on our road today and that means loads and loads of gravel to ruin it really soon for wind turbine driveways. Our road can barely handle cars much less big gravel rigs. :thumbdown:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Ek ack-phht!! 

[ Bill the Cat, _Bloom County_; usually. ] 

Sorry but just dawned on me and I have pizza cooling quickly so limited time; there was a thread somewhere/ sometime about parts/ tools needed for the C Bennett engine swap/ upgrade/ transmogrification/ yeah whatever... 

hmm... torque wrenches in 3/8" and 1/2"; before install your new power source might as well check that accessible fasteners have the required quantity of nanu-nanu's. 

And you *WILL* have the correct Bentley for reference. *Yes.* 

[ in preceding sentence, plz to note utter and absolute *LACK* of question mark. ] 

My work here is done, and it's SatuRDAY NIGHT! 

:beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Are you sure, Charles? I have seen them before and tey are quoted as 55mm...


 Some people measue them differently...A test fit is really the only way to be sure. Time to raid a Emmkayfour meet


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> Some people measue them differently...A test fit is really the only way to be sure. Time to raid a Emmkayfour meet


 I'll give them a go!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So in other news, THIS happened: 

 


 


Yup, congratulate me, I have twin boys. These belong to my "two sons", Adam and Adam (aka my "Daddam" and "Uncle Wedgie" as my grandson would call them.) Too funny, Wedgie has been looking for about four months, and this one turned up just down the road, and happens to be an exact match to my son's. It's high kms, but was cheap. He said the PO got teary-eyed seeing it go.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Yup, congratulate me, I have twin boys.


 If you want a hatchback 2.0L to go with this, I can help you out there!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> If you want a hatchback 2.0L to go with this, I can help you out there!


 Page two?? Really????? And cholland, we already have the chittyGolf, hell, we may even finally OWN it. So are you suggesting we need twins of those too? I'd rather twin up my bug thanks.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

To continue the pic-whoring, this is what she looks like all mounted up: 










Crosby approves.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Green with gold.. always a good choice :thumbup: 
Do you have a Hi-res image I can use as a desktop background for a while?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I see some teeth coming in!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

BennyB said:


> Green with gold.. always a good choice :thumbup:


 This, times a meelion! Looking so good Joe!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

BennyB said:


> Green with gold.. always a good choice :thumbup:
> Do you have a Hi-res image I can use as a desktop background for a while?


 Yeah, Crosby's a cutie but it's not trying hard at his age.

The Veteran of Many Campaigns though; _that_ shot is very "*What would Ben Franklin Drive?*" and I wouldn't mind a high-rez picture either.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

LOVE the wheels on there Joe. Just awesome.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> So in other news, THIS happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats!!! Never a bad thing to have a few more TDI's in the mix. I was thinking about it today, my TDI is just about all I could ask for in a daily driver. They are perfect for it. More power and slightly sportier suspension would be nice and that is easy to change later, but the TDI's torque and power delivery is just so perfect and enjoyable to drive. The fuel economy is really just an added bonus. 

Brendan


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

What I think VWOA suck at is offering their TDI engines in a wider range of vehicules. 
Maybe I'm picky, but I'm a fan of AWD cars, and I really appreciate the room of a wagon (I have 2 awd wagons...). 

TDI wagon: available. 
AWD wagon: available. 
TDI AWD wagon: go get one in Europe if you can afford it... 

Neighbor's lawn is always greener.


----------



## oleblue (Oct 27, 2004)

*Spring! what spring*

Maybe we will have spring,or not.I have planted my garden three times and it has only frozen out twice. I may have to order more fire wood.:banghead:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I needed to get a more reliable car for Becky. I figured I'll just go full retard with some car enthusiast nightmare fuel: 

BEIGE AUTOMATIC CAMRY!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

EEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Why, Timob, would you do such a thing? I know they're near bombproof, yeah; but.......


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Good call on the Camry, that's my favorite body style :thumbup: 

5S-FE or 1MZ? I daily a Celica with the 5S, great engine that lasts forever. While I agree that Toyota makes some boring cars, they sure know how to make them reliable.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Timob! Drive it to Cincy! 
(I dare you


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> To continue the pic-whoring, this is what she looks like all mounted up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kid is looking great! 

That is a very interesting garage Mr Mair, car looks good too. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Rocco_julie said:


> Timob! Drive it to Cincy!
> (I dare you


 Well we could use a sacrificial Kia....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Rocco_julie said:


> Timob! Drive it to Cincy!
> (I dare you


 Haha!!!!!! 
 
At least he be going right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Rocco_julie said:


> Timob! Drive it to Cincy!
> (I dare you


 Muahahaha...and I will drive my Mom's Sonata to round out the old folks section. It's teal, the other colour that should mean "caution" on the road. 

Beige Camry = "the new Buick!" LOL 

Did it come with a handicapped placard? THAT would be handy for picking up those bulky items at Harbour Freight, but you have to fake hobble while lugging that new shop crane. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Congrats!!! Never a bad thing to have a few more TDI's in the mix. I was thinking about it today, my TDI is just about all I could ask for in a daily driver. They are perfect for it. More power and slightly sportier suspension would be nice and that is easy to change later, but the TDI's torque and power delivery is just so perfect and enjoyable to drive. The fuel economy is really just an added bonus.
> 
> Brendan


 I couldn't agree more! 










Koni Yellows with H&R sport springs turned the Sportwagen from boulevard cruiser to corner carver. Perfection! 



Mtl-Marc said:


> Kid is looking great!
> 
> That is a very interesting garage Mr Mair, car looks good too. :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks, Marc! The barn originally had two large sliding doors and a dirt floor, but when my folks bought it in 1988, they pulled the doors down, poured a concrete floor and turned it into a three-bay garage. It is a little newer that the house which was built in 1864. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> Some people measue them differently...A test fit is really the only way to be sure. Time to raid a Emmkayfour meet


 Sadly, they are woefully small. 










They measure 2-1/16" (53mm) from pin to pin (at the rear) and I need 2-3/8" (60mm). 

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Bleh...ok, will root around here a bit more.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Home Depot can kiss my butt....took from 11:45 to 3:45 (plus two hours of driving) to pick up enough patio stones to do a 10' X 14' area ( which is not a huge area by any stretch of the imagination). I called the store before borrowing the truck and driving an hour, only to find out that they misunderestimated their stock by a lot...they had about half of what they said and it was not enough. So we called three other stores that showed three or four skids each, but could not actually locate ANY the when they walked out to check.:banghead: HOW in the hell do you lose 100 patio stones? So one other store said they had 23 stones and would hold them...got there...wrong stone (does 16 X 16 really look THAT much like 12 X 24???):banghead: Since they supposedly had looked for the 100 they had and two different guys found none, I asked them to unlock "the cage", and guess what I found? Yup, a skid of them. Not impressed...and we won't even talk about how they loaded them. Anyway, I should have a patio before too long. Way overdue. Iprefer to deal with local stores but they just had nothing that matched the rest of my little project.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Cathy. In the future, if you have something like this, place a phone sale with the store a head of time and then call them the morning you are going to pick up and have them get it ready. That way, if they are short or something, you will know before you drive there. Better yet, deal with the contractors desk. You don't have to actually be a contractor to use the desk and unless they are incompetent, they should be able to help you better. Another tip with HD-bitch enough to the right person(ie a manager) and they will take care of you when something goes wrong, be it a price adjustment or free delivery. I deal with this stuff all the time. It doesn't surprise me they were missing so many blocks. Between possible receiving errors, faulty recounts and the big one, theft, things like that disappear quickly.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, they are woefully small.
> 
> They measure 2-1/16" (53mm) from pin to pin (at the rear) and I need 2-3/8" (60mm).
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


 I will look through the centercap drawer at work tomorrow and see if I can't find a better fit. 

Also, I took a set of wheels to that place in Wilmington this afternoon for refinishing. Super cool guy, can't wait to see them finished. :thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Home Despot vs Canadian Tyrant ? 

[/Canuck joke]


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't believe Jeff Hanneman is dead  

What's gonna happen now?

sux 

Driving my Scirocco to work today......


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> I can't believe Jeff Hanneman is dead
> 
> What's gonna happen now?
> 
> sux


 this... 




Michael Bee said:


> Driving my Scirocco to work today, _blasting our way throught the boundaries of hell, no one can stop us tonight
> We take on the world with hatred inside
> Mayhem the reason we fight
> Surviving the slaughters and killing we've lost
> ...


 ftfy... \m/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Atlanta's International Hartsfield Airport  

Currently waiting to board an Airtran flight to Dayton, Ohio


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from Atlanta's International Hartsfield Airport
> 
> Currently waiting to board an Airtran flight to Dayton, Ohio


 You're bucking the Get the 'Cincy Early Bird' Award, aint cha?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, they are woefully small.
> They measure 2-1/16" (53mm) from pin to pin (at the rear) and I need 2-3/8" (60mm).
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


 Try a 3B7-601-171-XRW, I just measured one and it's ~60mm diameter at the mounting tabs.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Also, I took a set of wheels to that place in Wilmington this afternoon for refinishing. Super cool guy, can't wait to see them finished. :thumbup:


 Awesome! I would love to see pics when they are done. What wheels? 



Chris16vRocco said:


> Try a 3B7-601-171-XRW, I just measured one and it's ~60mm diameter at the mounting tabs.


 Ok, well, here goes nothing, order placed on Amazon for four! (I have Prime - love the free shipping!)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> You're bucking the Get the 'Cincy Early Bird' Award, aint cha?


 Yes  

Well I made it to Dayton & somebody in a maroon 85 Scirocco picked me up at the Airport  

Thanks again Daun for taking the time to see me today :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I finally took one of mine for a shakedown run today. No fires, no leaks other than the usual, started first try. He got a lot of pats on the dash, he is my good boy! By the time I got back with the first, the German princess was straddled, dead, across my garage, blocking both 16Vs in. Purple started first try without a trickle charge, and rolled a bit, so brakes are free. She will be fine. Her silver painfulness made a nice firm click click, and then the anticipated "big German F.U". (no start :thumbup:), so her battery may have finally died. No worries though, she has enough juice left to discuss power steering failure with the Boxster while she is dead in there. :laugh: Serves him right for dropping her fancy German ass in my shop. Her highness' battery is also very dead. Silver's may yet revive, but the Porch will likely need a new one.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Due to the clutch slipping, with a new disc and plate, I decided to change the fly wheel. Started at 8:30am and by the time FEDEX delivered the stuff from GAP, was ready to re-install. 
One day. Not to shabby in my mind. Going for a test run in a few minutes!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Must be nice to get stuff from GAP that fast!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ziggirocco said:


> Must be nice to get stuff from GAP that fast!


 Yeah, even up in Maine parts usually arrived the next day. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yeah, even up in Maine parts usually arrived the next day. :thumbup:


 Philly, too. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Haven't posted much on the house in ages pic-wise. Sort of like Cathy and her plane. Anyway, I've been doing a bit of vinyl siding this week/weekend and it's slowly getting there. 









ps-the pile of sh*t in the front yard is all my siding and trim, etc


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Looking good John! My pavers are down, but the surrounding interlock is only partly reset. The problem with building a patio is that you have to keep sitting down to evaluate :beer: your progress, and that process slows progress. Vinyl siding is kind of fun to do, don't you think?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

went to a fly-in at Moraine today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> went to a fly-in at Moraine today


 Well. today *I* remembered why I own three :heart::heart::heart: Sciroccos.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Vinyl siding is kind of fun to do, don't you think?


 Yeah, not too bad. And it's pretty easy, well until I get to the gables and have to be going up and down the staging constantly.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

X-posting: 

anyone from *Champaign, IL 61820* going to cincy???? I could use a pick up from IL a transfer in OH and then delivery to DE/PA/MD


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd sneak in an intro here. 3 days ago I picked up a running 85 Rocco and an 84 parts car for crazy cheap. The 85 is running pretty well, minus an exhaust leak, but the parts car has all sorts of goodies: Front and rear sway bars, Eurosport front cross brace, Neuspeed springs, Corbeau racing seats, and poly suspension bushings. He said the parts car only needs a fuel pump to run, so lets see where I end up with this thing in a few weeks! 

Out of curiosity, what is Cincy? I keep seeing posts about it in here.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Welcome! :wave: 
Cincy is our annual get-together in mid-Ohio (Wilmington.) I like to describe it as "a gathering of Sciroccos and their people." :laugh: 
It's a fun weekend - hang out, drink a few beers (if that's your thing), eat, socialize, occasionally fix a car ("tech procedure" is what we call it.) 

Get one of them driveable, and head on up!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

saavedro88 said:


> Out of curiosity, what is Cincy? I keep seeing posts about it in here.


Cincy is kind of a "family reunion" for all Scirocco owners. It's a laid back, fun weekend that is much like this thread, only in person. You should try and attend!

And nice find btw! Congrats on your multi-Scirocco purchase.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Just PM'd Dan to see if he is going and if his Slegato is ready. Would be cool to have two there this year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just PM'd Dan to see if he is going and if his Slegato is ready. Would be cool to have two there this year.


Hopefully you are driving the Slegato. :thumbup:

There is going to be a real Scala at Cincy this year. 










And nice house John! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, I am. Whose Scala? Thanks on the house. I'd like to have the siding done by the end of next weekend, but that is optimistic. At minimum I will have most of it done.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So much awesomeness this year. Now I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Whose Scala?


the owner is *onurB*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5559388-Mine


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

oh hai! 

long time dubber, first time 'rocco owner here...

looking for someone to correct me if i'm wrong on positively identifying this part -- is this the ECM relay? i have a hot start issue, and tonight i was leaving work and it didn't want to start after a rain storm. i got it going but this relay was buzzing real bad an upon inspection a tap or giggle affected my RPMs.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That's the fuel pump relay. Your Scirocco doesnt have an ECM. You probably have a bad relay, which are easy to replace and fairly cheap. 

http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=321906059C


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That's the fuel pump relay. Your Scirocco doesnt have an ECM. You probably have a bad relay, which are easy to replace and fairly cheap.
> 
> http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=321906059C


that'd be it! thanks!

this car is much more simple than what i'm used to, and thats a good thing.


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I get it. Cincy = Cincinnati? I doubt seriously I'll make it this year, we've been spending most of our money on the house we just got a couple months ago.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Try a 3B7-601-171-XRW, I just measured one and it's ~60mm diameter at the mounting tabs.





scirocco*joe said:


> Ok, well, here goes nothing, order placed on Amazon for four! (I have Prime - love the free shipping!)


Well, sad news, these center caps are STILL too small. Just by a hair this time, but large enough that they wobble around. ARGH!



scirocco*joe said:


> Awesome! I would love to see pics when they are done. What wheels?


Chris, you never told me what wheels you are having refinished. *I DEMAND TO KNOW.*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wobble, wobble, there's your trouble...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, sad news, these center caps are STILL too small. Just by a hair this time, but large enough that they wobble around. ARGH!


Just put some tape around the clip area.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Just put some tape around the clip area.


x2


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

And if you lose one on the way to Cincy we would rather have that come at us than a muffler!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, sad news, these center caps are STILL too small. Just by a hair this time, but large enough that they wobble around. ARGH!


Bring them to Cincy, I might have a solution for you


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

fredybender said:


> Bring them to Cincy, I might have a solution for you


Wow, that is COOL! It might be close enough to work!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

And if not Joe, I have one of these I could bring. Not as simple as Fred's though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, you never told me what wheels you are having refinished. *I DEMAND TO KNOW.*


You'll know soon enough...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You'll know soon enough...*Muahahahahaha*


There, FTFY 

Having "one of those days" so I figured I would add some cheer to my life and put my summer rubber on the bug. How hard can that be? So I now have summers on the front, winters on the back. The back ones will not budge. Corrosion welded to the hubs. So what tricks do you guys have for this. And yes, I removed the lug bolts. I have tried wailing on them with the dead blow, and dropping the car with partly snugged lug bolts (likely a bad idea, but whatever). I always remove the rust and apply anti seize to the hubs when I swap them too, has always worked out okay in the past. Feeling pretty useless, to be honest.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...The back ones will not budge. Corrosion welded to the hubs. So what tricks do you guys have for this.(


Hmmm. When I've encountered this, what ends up working (eventually) is get the rubber out of the equation.

Raise car, tires clear of ground, some room to work under (jackstands, 2nd person, car in gear and FR wheels choked; all the usual safety warnings).

Get a wood block, hold in one hand, BF mallet in other. Have helper rotate rim, whilst you beat the absolute living sh*t out of wood block, moving along the rim as it turns. And try switching back and forth inboard & outboard.

It may take a while but it *will* work.

:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

If I have a stubborn one (the wagon did it to me a few weeks ago) I install the lug bolts on that wheel to finger tight, and then take a short drive (say, part-way down the taxiway and back) while doing a little bit of a slalom.

Hmmm. Edit for ownage, which means I have to remember my photobucket login. I have to say I'm missing owning one of these lately.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Damn dude, except for the shininess and the red stripes of an 'S' (which I had removed) that there looks _exactly_ like the 81 I used to drive... 

I am sad....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> There, FTFY
> 
> Having "one of those days" so I figured I would add some cheer to my life and put my summer rubber on the bug. How hard can that be? So I now have summers on the front, winters on the back. The back ones will not budge. Corrosion welded to the hubs. So what tricks do you guys have for this. And yes, I removed the lug bolts. I have tried wailing on them with the dead blow, and dropping the car with partly snugged lug bolts (likely a bad idea, but whatever). I always remove the rust and apply anti seize to the hubs when I swap them too, has always worked out okay in the past. Feeling pretty useless, to be honest.



I'm from California so neener-neener-neener, but what I've done is to loosen the lugnuts/bolts a turn and drive the car back and forth. Just a few feet should do it.


TBerk
disclaimers apply, esp across State Lines and Sovereign Borders...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

What I've found is you either mule kick the wheel, rotate it between kicks, or take a block of wood and a hammer and wail on the rim.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> X-posting:
> 
> anyone from *Champaign, IL 61820* going to cincy???? I could use a pick up from IL a transfer in OH and then delivery to DE/PA/MD


Redux?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Question for you Canadians, eh -are your owner's manuals different than the US ones?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmmm. When I've encountered this, what ends up working (eventually) is get the rubber out of the equation.
> 
> Raise car, tires clear of ground, some room to work under (jackstands, 2nd person, car in gear and FR wheels choked; all the usual safety warnings).
> 
> ...


That was going to be my suggestion as well. 



vwdaun said:


> If I have a stubborn one (the wagon did it to me a few weeks ago) I install the lug bolts on that wheel to finger tight, and then take a short drive (say, part-way down the taxiway and back) while doing a little bit of a slalom.
> 
> Hmmm. Edit for ownage, which means I have to remember my photobucket login. I have to say I'm missing owning one of these lately.


Time for another Mk1, Daun? DOOOO EEEEEEEET!



Neptuno said:


> X-posting:
> 
> anyone from Champaign, IL 61820 going to cincy???? I could use a pick up from IL a transfer in OH and then delivery to DE/PA/MD


Maybe Karl from Colorado? Eric is too far north. I would suggest mr lee from KCMO, but I don't think he's coming. 

Unless I can convince him...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Redux? [needs schtuff P/U'd in Champaign IL]





scirocco*joe said:


> Maybe Karl from Colorado? Eric is too far north. I would suggest mr lee from KCMO, but I don't think he's coming.
> 
> Unless I can convince him...


Pozz'ble; but I'm going to Cincy by way of Chicago, then mini-caravan with Eric from there. So I'll be up on I-80.

Maybe if your source can meet Eric twixt Champ' and Chi' sometime before Cincy? Or I could maybe detour *a little bit* enroute.

This is doable.

Neptuno, PM sent.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Why is it winter again? :banghead: Good thing half my snows are still on! (I will try yet another beat down when my body recovers from the first round. )


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Why is it winter again? :banghead: Good thing half my snows are still on! (I will try yet another beat down when my body recovers from the first round. )


Wasn't it just 70 degrees up there?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Wasn't it just 70 degrees up there?


Yup, just long enough to hurry along my favorite spring flowers. Now that they had their week of glory, it is winter. 6.8*C with wind and light wet snow. I did some weeding and am now defrosting with hot chocolate.

EDIT: Big gust front with ice pellets...it is now 4.3*C...(that's 39* in American ) 
Nature is a Mother.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yup, just long enough to hurry along my favorite spring flowers. Now that they had their week of glory, it is winter. 6.8*C with wind and light wet snow. I did some weeding and am now defrosting with hot chocolate.
> 
> EDIT: Big gust front with ice pellets...it is now 4.3*C...(that's 39* in American )
> Nature is a Mother.


She is. 'Twas supposed to be down around those temps here last night too. I thought I had put my heavy jacket away for the season. :screwy: I'm just hoping for moderate temps for our annual Wisconsin pilgrimage this year 'eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Time for another Mk1, Daun? DOOOO EEEEEEEET!


Realistically, living with one for a few weeks would probably get it out of my system, but I don't know anyone willing to let me borrow their car for a bit.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> She is. 'Twas supposed to be down around those temps here last night too. I thought I had put my heavy jacket away for the season. :screwy: I'm just hoping for moderate temps for our annual Wisconsin pilgrimage this year 'eh?


Snow, rain, hail, sunshine, windy, and calm here yesterday, all in the same day. Payback for such a nice 2 weeks before. Was just noticing how much the red 81 isn't liking the weather around the fender arches.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> EDIT: Big gust front with ice pellets...it is now 4.3*C...(that's 39* in American )
> Nature is a Mother.


That was lovely weather yesterday to do Tough Mudder. Which I did. For some god-awful reason I'll never know.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Random Scirocco sighting today; I was departing the Home Depot store in Lincoln NE [ at 3300 N 27th St] more or less westbound around noon-ish today, I was about 1/2 to 1 mile west of the HD, I glanced over and saw a familiar profile.

Black Mk2, red 16v badge in the grill. That's all I had time to see.

Anybody claim it/ know who is? Just curious.

:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

c'mon, we can be more MiSC THAN THIS...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Random Scirocco sighting today; I was departing the Home Depot store in Lincoln NE [ at 3300 N 27th St] more or less westbound around noon-ish today, I was about 1/2 to 1 mile west of the HD, I glanced over and saw a familiar profile.
> 
> Black Mk2, red 16v badge in the grill. That's all I had time to see.
> 
> ...


I can't recall when I last saw one in the wilds....maybe two years ago? And it was somebody on here I'm sure. Very cool sighting Icy one.:thumbup:

And Tberk, yeah, we can step up the MiSC... whatever that may mean. I'm too drained to step up anything at the moment.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> [/URL]


ugh, i wish my S spoiler wasn't missing from my car


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

You can buy repros.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Busy, productive day around here. Among the many things accomplished was FINALLY getting the 16v out of the garage for the first time since December. Annnnnd my weekend just opened up a bit so I have more time for projects. The list is long however.....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Busy, productive day around here. Among the many things accomplished was FINALLY getting the 16v out of the garage for the first time since December. Annnnnd my weekend just opened up a bit so I have more time for projects. The list is long however.....


are there airplanes on this list ?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> are there airplanes on this list ?


Yes, the Champ. That's got a whole list just in itself. But the wing fabric has been patched from where the Scirocco speedometer cable went through it last year about this time. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> are there airplanes on this list ?


Aren't they always? Frikking winged Sciroccos, they are. Sciroccos are always on the list too. I still need to book an alignment. And toss some bolts into my airplane, and wash cars, and more gardening, it is wild this time of year :banghead:. Did some "light pruning" ( read....needed a chainsaw, but chose to do it the old fashioned way)...that was to clear the area around a nice magnolia...and I discovered that I had TWO down there by the "big pond". (the challenges included not getting poison ivy, not picking up too many ticks, not falling into the pond and not twisting my ankles in some nice muskrat holes) That's how big my mess is....but both magnolias have more sun now. The battle continues.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Page 2?

I reiterate, *PAGE FRIKKIN' 2 ?!?*

I mean, whuttehell? :facepalm:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just not much going on in the Scirocco world...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ This.
Today was spent on yard work (I forgot how much of an ass-kick it is to de-thatch a lawn!)
But, that's done, the hard-packed soil (in the dead areas) is broken up. Sprinkler's running out front; seed will go down in a bit.

That lawn used to look good. Then GrubFest 2012 took its toll....... :banghead:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I was really trying to get ahold of an 86 Scirocco rescue, and try to get it driving in time for Cincy but it's the worst possible time for extra money right now. :banghead:

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

O'rly??


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

My brown car started right up yesterday. First time since 2010 :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> My brown car started right up yesterday. First time since 2010 :thumbup:


:thumbup::beer:

Scirocco at Sowo:










Not my picture, but I did _some_ PS to have proper graphics.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> O'rly??


Yep, that brown one that I took pics of several months ago. Met the actual owner face to face by chance the other day, I guess he is back in Ohio now.... said he would take 400 for it. I wanted to show up with $325 cash but the Wife said NO! 

I really want to save that car. I think I need a 53A, 53B, and 53C in my possession all at the same time. 

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Yep, that brown one that I took pics of several months ago. Met the actual owner face to face by chance the other day, I guess he is back in Ohio now.... said he would take 400 for it. I wanted to show up with $325 cash but the Wife said NO!
> 
> I really want to save that car. I think I need a 53A, 53B, and 53C in my possession all at the same time.
> 
> Brendan


53D too, if you count the New Beetle like Cathy does.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Yep, that brown one that I took pics of several months ago. Met the actual owner face to face by chance the other day, I guess he is back in Ohio now.... said he would take 400 for it. I wanted to show up with $325 cash but the Wife said NO!
> 
> I really want to save that car. I think I need a 53A, 53B, and 53C in my possession all at the same time.
> 
> Brendan


I see nothing wrong with this plan Brendan. Why won't she let you have it?

(Hmmm, wonder if I still have the pics of it. That's more in-line price-wise.... NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So is the Cincy sign up page still not working right(since Carl tried to sign up) or it that nobody has signed up for a couple of weeks?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

GAAAAHHHHHHH!!! Restless, so I did some light surfing while I had a snack....and I got sucked into an article on APGIII (plant systematics) and then one on plastid gene transfer. WTF is wrong with me???? I actually enjoy reading this sort of thing.

There...better?










To avoid jealousy, more spring flowers:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> GAAAAHHHHHHH!!! Restless, so I did some light surfing while I had a snack....and I got sucked into an article on APGIII (plant systematics) and then one on plastid gene transfer. WTF is wrong with me???? I actually enjoy reading this sort of thing.


We own sciroccos. We are ALL geekie about something I even think it was on the scirocco owners hand book. 

I tell you what else you enjoy uploading pics. So you own the page get to it...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Dropped my drivers side tail light polishing it wahhhh
I need a new one, I cracked the turn signal lens


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I see nothing wrong with this plan Brendan. Why won't she let you have it?
> 
> (Hmmm, wonder if I still have the pics of it. That's more in-line price-wise.... NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!)


https://plus.google.com/photos/109134250564205759274/albums/5723592073433418513



Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*...by "other things", I mean driving a 16V ;p*



Neptuno said:


> We own sciroccos. We are ALL geekie about something I even think it was on the scirocco owners hand book.
> 
> I tell you what else you enjoy uploading pics. So you own the page get to it...


Yeah yeah. Other things are more important. Pics tonight if I have interwebz.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> https://plus.google.com/photos/109134250564205759274/albums/5723592073433418513
> 
> 
> 
> Brendan


I hate you.  AND there's a chance I may be in Coshocton Friday / Saturday. Stop giving me more reasons to go.

In all seriousness, I'm not in a good position to take this on at the moment. Could I buy it? Yes. Do I have a good place to put it / work on it at the moment? No. Now of course, I would certainly help anyone else who wishes to acquire this thing but it is in my best interests at the moment to just say no! (DIFFICULT!!!!) Besides, I already have one this color. :laugh:

BTW, looks like it's an '85 judging from the seats and the faceplate for the heater controls.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> There...better?


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I can't wait for Cincy! I mark my entire year around it. I love it so much.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> I can't wait for Cincy! I mark my entire year around it. I love it so much.


Can we caravan with you and Becky? We're going to be down that way Wed and Thurs(taking Mason to Sesame Place) and Joe said we'll be closer to you.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Can we caravan with you and Becky? We're going to be down that way Wed and Thurs(taking Mason to Sesame Place) and Joe said we'll be closer to you.


Sure!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh!! Anybody go a spare clip for the end of the bumper on a MkI? DS, front, that black plastic deal that screws to the fender. LMK, I'd be appreciative, and Klaus would be happier!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Check this old Kamei ad.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Dah im dorrred,......


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Check this old Kamei ad.


I want those flares so badly.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I hate you.  AND there's a chance I may be in Coshocton Friday / Saturday. Stop giving me more reasons to go.
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm not in a good position to take this on at the moment. Could I buy it? Yes. Do I have a good place to put it / work on it at the moment? No. Now of course, I would certainly help anyone else who wishes to acquire this thing but it is in my best interests at the moment to just say no! (DIFFICULT!!!!) Besides, I already have one this color. :laugh:
> 
> BTW, looks like it's an '85 judging from the seats and the faceplate for the heater controls.


Hahah. I think it's worth saving. They have pushed it out of the barn it's been in but now it's sitting outside. The owner is moving back in to the house where it is stored, the previous tenants have moved out. 

There is a lot of stuff that I need if/when I get a spare 3-400 dollars, but saving this car might be higher on my priority list. The way I see it, if it was meant to be, then I will magically have an extra $400 land in my lap at some point.  It's just not right now. Taxes RAPED us this year, it will take a few months to recover from that.

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Taxes RAPED us this year, it will take a few months to recover from that.
> 
> Brendan


I hear ya.

And I'm looking at another possible rescue in the next week.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hahah. I think it's worth saving. They have pushed it out of the barn it's been in but now it's sitting outside. The owner is moving back in to the house where it is stored, the previous tenants have moved out.
> 
> There is a lot of stuff that I need if/when I get a spare 3-400 dollars, but saving this car might be higher on my priority list. The way I see it, if it was meant to be, then I will magically have an extra $400 land in my lap at some point.  It's just not right now. Taxes RAPED us this year, it will take a few months to recover from that.
> 
> Brendan


Don't even get me started on tax rape. I got "adjusted" for the year I retired, first they wanted $18,000 in tax, but I produced paperwork to get that down some. That and this tax year's tax bill would easily buy ANY Scirocco on this list, let's just say that. Partly our fault though, and I knew this year's deductions were too low. No worries though, my mom's free health care has easily outstripped that tax bill, so overall it was a win I guess. She's used every service imaginable, at a cost of zero $.

As for coming up with extra car money, yeah, her silverness' problems got solved with money. Worth every dime to drive her again.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yesterday I re-glued my rearview mirror in my Scirocco. It made me happy to play with the Scirocco - even if it's such a silly repair.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> GAAAAHHHHHHH!!! Restless, so I did some light surfing while I had a snack....and I got sucked into an article on APGIII (plant systematics) and then one on plastid gene transfer. WTF is wrong with me???? I actually enjoy reading this sort of thing.
> 
> There...better?
> 
> ...


Sorry about the whining, but these are much better to look at than my poor decrepit rodolfo


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Large Canadian towel in the dryer-sounds like we're ready for Cincy! Maybe I should clearcoat, re-seal and re-install the sunroof panel first though.

I suppose I should make sure I have plenty of Rush, Gordon Lightfoot and Men Without Hats in the IPod.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Up under a (seems like) Hundred Year Old House, running electrical conduit, wearing a 'tie-vac' suit (sp) Didn't find Jimmy Hoffa... 

- Lunch time was removing a used computer's previous owner's data/profile, expired apps from an: 

HP Tower w/ WinXP Media Edition, DRD+RW, 1G RAM, Pentium D processor, 180G HD, (I forget the video card but it was VGA only, in a PCI slot...), CRT monitor, and a mouse wit a ball in it. 

It's funny how stuff changes to where that seems antiquated, when actually it ran just fine. 

Slapping something like Ubuntu Studio on there would be wonderful...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts? Hope ya'll are busy gettin' ready for Cincy. 

I'm gettin' there. Cathy, I might end up with that elusive bumper piece you're looking for by buying you a whole car. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes. Sunroof panel back in, but needs a little more adjustment-no big deal. Topped of coolant(replaced radiator last weekend) and fan doesn't come on. Checked it out and need a new switch. Other than that, it is ready to go.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...and now for something completely different:

Some of you may be old enough (whether you admit it or not) to remember the Dwarf-tossing fad of the late '80s or so. Didn't last long; Somebody decided it was 'demeaning' or such to the tossees, and thus socially unacceptable.

I recall seeing a TV news blurb on it; the reporter speaking with a 'little person' to find out how he felt about it.

So the guy (the flying dwarf) says, "Well I really don't see a problem; the bars hire me for these Dwarf-tossing nights and I show up with my helmet and pads, they've got mattresses and padding where I'm gonna land. I get well paid, the customers have fun; so no, I don't feel 'insulted' or 'demeaned' by it. But that's just my opinion, and of course One can only speak for One's elf."


Little f*cker had a vicious sense of humor, din't he?

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> No posts? .... :laugh:


At least I had a good excuse- Interwebz from where I was at the last week meant haunting the Library for wifi; not something you want to be seen doing, across the street from the Charter School mind you, when the Library is closed. 

I was so far out of town there was a single cell phone carrier for about 50 miles+. *cun-tr'y* says it all...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> At least I had a good excuse- Interwebz from where I was at the last week meant haunting the Library for wifi; not something you want to be seen doing, across the street from the Charter School mind you, when the Library is closed.
> 
> I was so far out of town there was a single cell phone carrier for about 50 miles+. *cun-tr'y* says it all...


Well, aside from the need for an added "o", that is my life. I am currently reduced to online adventures in Flyer's Cafe, which is fine because of their kickass eggs creole. So moral of that story, if you need to get ahold of me, use a phone (land line 905.774.8360) And I am serious, I can call back on my long distance service.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

My fan switch on the Slegato is bad and is a two pin switch. I know a 3 pin will physically fit(the connector has three slots, but no wire for #3), but does anyone know if it will work? I can order a two pin and wait, or go right out and pick up a three pin tomorrow.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Looked at them on Napa and GAP's site. They look different, tab-wise, so I ordered it. Better safe than sorry I suppose.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Crazy, they would indeed work, but yeah you'd be retrofitting/fabbing up a hybrid jumper deallie, thingamabob...

Unless you were going to clip and transplant the three wire plug from another car (for some reason or the other) I'd say you're better off getting the right part. (And source a used one you can test as good for times like this...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PunchBuggy, that sure is a beeeeUtifull picture at Top of Page... 
Punchbug... hmmmm.











Folks, despite Disney being 'the Evil Empire' they have _some_ redeeming qualities... Like 'Lilo & Stich'

Draw up the comfy chair, sip back a few adult beverages and re- or watch it for the 1st time. 

Huh, hows Dat for Misc?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

These are the Great Things About Being An Uncle:

1) "Smells 'funny', not my problem; here ya go" [NOT obligated to diaper change].

2) Pay back your siblings; sooner or later they'll call you to baby-sit and you'll agree to, about 30- 45 minutes before parental return, ramp the kiddies up on ice cream, candy bars, anything sweet. Just about the time the sugar kicks in you're out the door; gleefully imagining the "sweet widdle kiddies" doing laps around the house fast enough to curdle paint.

3) An excuse for watching *Good *kid stuff:

-Animaniacs
-Tom and Jerry (pre- 1960 -ish, earlier is funnier).
-Road Runner


:beer:

ergo:* NARF*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> These are the Great Things About Being An Uncle:
> 
> 1) "Smells 'funny', not my problem; here ya go" [NOT obligated to diaper change].
> 
> ...


There's a reason they call me Evil Uncle Brian


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey Brian and Karl? You are NOT allowed to watch my kid. :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey Brian and Karl? You are NOT allowed to watch my kid. :laugh:


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! 

I love baby sitting, because at the end of the night, you give them back.

Heh, heh, heh.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey Brian and Karl? You are NOT allowed to watch my kid. :laugh:


Honestly? They are likely safer than my kid watching his kid....just sayin'. My grandson now owns a small ATV....he is obsessed by bikes. Nothing good will come of this. He sat in a very nice Cessna Cardinal and pointed out the window at a "bike"...and same thing at the drags. It was all about bikes. 

So....eventually I will get to throw stuff in a car for Cincy. I think I will rent an airplane before work this morning. It is the only chance I have had since mom got in the final stretch for this surgery. Her remaining kidney is working well, and she's medically stable, but still too weak to be home alone, so she's in for the weekend. Which means less home care, but more drives to see her....an hour each way. Tomorrow is Ercoupe day, and when I come home, a driveway full of mud. My son is hosting his annual ATV run, usually I have about fifty quads and trikes cluttering the driveway after that event. No rest for the wicked.


Edit for ownage: Friday I managed to squeeze in a "currency" flight, just needed to escape the earth for a while. It was also the first day after CDU9 closed.



I overflew the field and dropped a poppy to remember those who served there back when it was RCAF No6; many did not live through training, and many more did not make it back from across the pond. Never forget.

Anyway, I snapped one of the partial turbine project, there are many more going up in both directions.



They are scurrying to do some archaeology prior to the construction locally here is one of the digs. 



I will post more later. I am actually connected this morning; we have had no service for the last week or so, and this is a trial of a new carrier. Yes Marc, Bell. 

cholland! I didn't make comment on how great it is to see that brown beauty headed towards roadworthiness. That is such a pretty car. 

daun: Yeah, I may find time to call, but it is insane here at the moment, with family, work, and driving to see mom. 

all: any colour preference? I still do not know "what to wear" for next weekend. They all run. LMK if you have a favorite.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow - 2nd page ownership in a row Cathy.  And give me a call sometime Saturday if you get the chance 'eh?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hey Brian and Karl? You are NOT allowed to watch my kid. :laugh:


What?

Jeez, I'm hurt... I mean, just think of what your kid could learn!!


Um... OK, no never mind.

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> What?
> 
> Jeez, I'm hurt... I mean, just think of what your kid could learn!!
> 
> ...


Karl would teach him about penguins


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Karl would teach him about penguins


Well hell yeah. A little kosher salt, some coarse ground pepper, a bit of free-range fair trade garlic...

Penguins is good eatin'.

It does go better to pre-heat the grill, jus' sayin'.

:laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Heading off to Munich this afternoon. Nobody have too much fun at Cincy without me... 

When I get back, I've got an appointment with my auto glass guy and the finishing touches shouldn't take long after that...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Scirocco*joe: Wait until some helpful soul, likely a family member, in all honesty- and sincerity mind you, argues :but you don't want him learning about this stuff in some alley way, or on the playground..."

This day will, like the sliding downhill of a Glacier, come to pass...



Or maybe like a Kidney Stone, what ever.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cathy, when you get to Cincy, dance a little dance with me...










Clears your troubles right away.

Vicariously, I've been to _Every_ Cincy there ever was...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Heading off to Munich this afternoon. Nobody have too much fun at Cincy without me...
> 
> When I get back, I've got an appointment with my auto glass guy and the finishing touches shouldn't take long after that...



:thumbup: Glad that you'll have your Scirocco back on the road soon


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> What?
> 
> Jeez, I'm hurt... I mean, just think of what your kid could learn!!
> 
> ...


I keed, I keed. :laugh:

It's more about the hyper sugar thing. I'm pretty laid back about the parenting thing. Eat dirt, get grass stains, break bones, get cuts. But for the LOVE OF GOD, I need you to GO TO SLEEP, kid!

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

As some of you know, I went on an all-day adventure Wednesday to retrieve this:



I spent a few hours this afternoon giving it a thorough physical and general cleanup. Basically I wanted to get acquainted with the car, see what kind of stories it told me.

The first thing I did was check out the underside. I will be honest, the rear axle mounts are NOT pretty. The driver's rocker is also pretty well disentegrated.



This did make me re-consider doing anything further with it. But I decided to go ahead and clean it up a little anyway. The next step was to take the power-washer to it. Wow was it filthy.



While doing all this cleaning, I kept hearing that little nagging voice in the back of my head (or was it the car speaking?) saying "Don't part this out yet. It wants to live." Yep, I'm crazy.

I'll admit it didn't clean up too badly all things considered.





Even discovered this neat little gem in the ash tray. (Plus the original window sticker was in the glovebox.)



So at this point I think I'm going to investigate further to see what it would take to do some patchwork welding to take care of the rear axle mounts and rocker issues. Strut towers and other suspension points are in great shape. If I can keep the rear axle from falling off the car, I'd say it's got a few more years left.

Stay tuned.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Daun, yer a Super Hero w/ an 'S' on yer chest... Or a Role Model, or _something_.

Oh!, thats right- Dauns the Man!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> What?
> 
> Jeez, I'm hurt... I mean, just think of what your kid could learn!!
> 
> ...


Seriously, any worse than THIS?



Sing along songs ......Red solo cup....:what:

And then we have young Wrong Season Racing, he is obsessed with bikes:



He is SOOOO doomed.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Seriously, any worse than THIS?
> 
> 
> 
> Sing along songs ......Red solo cup....:what:


You should bring him to Cincy so he and Mason can sing that as a duet to all of us.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> Heading off to Munich this afternoon. Nobody have too much fun at Cincy without me...
> 
> When I get back, I've got an appointment with my auto glass guy and the finishing touches shouldn't take long after that...


This is full of win! You will have to make a show late summer/fall that I can attend as well so I can see this beaut in person. :thumbup:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> As some of you know, I went on an all-day adventure Wednesday to retrieve this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before you do patch work, you need to check out volkswagen's classic website. they have a lot of those parts that you need, even for the underbody. frame rails, suspension, and even new body panels. and honestly the stuff isn't really very expensive either, and they do ship to the US. the site is in german but i've had great luck getting what i need, plus whats listed online is only a small part of what they actually have.

www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de then go to "online shop" and choose your model. 

i just ordered a set of brand-new hella e-code headlights from them for $200 shipped, and i couldn't have asked for better customer service and the prices were reasonable. 

plus the stuff comes directly from wolfsburg, how great is that?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow they even have the wing window rubber! Cool! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Should have been doing more Cincy-getting ready-type of stuff this weekend, but my friend showed up both days, so we worked on the house. We officially have one side done and soffits in on the whole front of the house.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Should have been doing more Cincy-getting ready-type of stuff this weekend, but my friend showed up both days, so we worked on the house. We officially have one side done and soffits in on the whole front of the house.


Looks great John! I'm done with the plane for the weekend, and spent my "not getting ready for Cincy" time doing lesson prep. I think I retired, right? Still no clue what I am driving, but Mom is home a day early, so that is good. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hooray for Moms!

and for sofets, (sockets?, Soviets) in Maine!

And for Gentlemen w/ Flatbeds on Rescue Missions

And sources of real Scirocco parts from Onsbriuct'd and such.

Hooray for two days of Heat Wave type weather prior to an out-of-town 6am start time Mon and Tues; beats having _no_ start time at all. 



A neighbor was trying to fix his computer yesterday. When he came and got me he was knee deep in the BIOS trying to get RAID Setup to magically enable a newly bought and installed (single, mind you) Hard Drive to , just, kind of, start working or something.

... dunno. tried not to laugh, and point, and make fun.

Re-imaged a 4gig flash drive, used that to installed a multi-partition install of Ubuntu (linux) ver12.04LTS (Long Term Support) but should have defaulted to the meta-package Ubuntu Studio (12.04) instead because the front end is 'better'. (ah ah, now. You _know_ it is...)

Dude said 'Wow!, look at that!", handed me $24 and a bottle of wine.

I'm one for three. I need the 'loaf of bread' and I need the proverbial 'thou'.

Hmmm, maybe all I need to get the others is that bottle of wine to begin with...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmm....



















Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is a dirty wet mess, (and I mean that in the XXX rated way) and I would like to be the first to call "SHOTGUN"!!!!!!! Yeah, I think vwideos vwill arise. I hope Daun has an open playground located for the weekend.... Gonna be "one of those" Cincy's. SOOOO ready to haul ass to ohio.....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> THAT is a dirty wet mess, (and I mean that in the XXX rated way) and I would like to be the first to call "SHOTGUN"!!!!!!! Yeah, I think vwideos vwill arise. I hope Daun has an open playground located for the weekend.... Gonna be "one of those" Cincy's. SOOOO ready to haul ass to ohio.....



Well, ahem..... I got to not only ride in it, but _drive_ it last week. 

All I can do is this: :laugh:

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Well, ahem..... I got to not only ride in it, but _drive_ it last week.
> 
> All I can do is this: :laugh:
> 
> Brendan


*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!*

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Lord_Verminaard said:


>


Me want.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

At the bottom of the page? Really?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> At the bottom of the page? Really?


Everybody is packing. Except us retired people who were working.:screwy:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Or others that are working right up to the end. I'll be off work at around midnight tonight, then start getting cars over to Wilmington tomorrow morning. Once I'm out there I'll be doing last minute mowing / cleaning etc.

See you all soon!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Or others that are working right up to the end. I'll be off work at around midnight tonight, then start getting cars over to Wilmington tomorrow morning. Once I'm out there I'll be doing last minute mowing / cleaning etc.
> 
> See you all soon!


Yeah, I worked last night till 10 ( got homw 11:30, then was restless and completed my required anaphylaxis/harassment/WHIMS training online at 4 am while I had signal. Spent this am packing and am headed out to work a half day. So yeah, feeling pretty retired.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So yeah, feeling pretty retired.


As is often true, you are busier now that you're retired than you were when you were working. E-mail sent btw.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Rolling in 45, 44, 43, 42....

sees y'all soon. [fair warning]

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Rolling in 45, 44, 43, 42....
> 
> sees y'all soon. [fair warning]
> 
> :laugh:


*I* would also be rolling, but ...ahem....*SOMEbody decided to play sunroof alignment on his car. Instead of packing. (Insert bigger eye roll than this ->  and add another for his wife, she is ready for us to clear out no doubt). Yeah, so at some point I will be heading south, 

but since I am in "Midwestern", 

I AM on the way to Cincy...WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*and by somebody, I mean Mr. Tech Procedure :laugh:

Update...Imhear an engine...but it may just be a tractor. We shall see....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

T-minus 20 hours till my departure. 

Almost ready, car mostly packed. Beer not bought (yet).

Getting excited!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Feh!, they moved my flight to Sunday morning, so I have to be here in KC packed to fly on Sunday, looking like no vacation for me.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Working today, need to get the Beetle shined up when I get home since I won't be bringing a Scirocco yet again this year. Oh and gotta pick out my Beer of choice as well....

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Working today, need to get the Beetle shined up when I get home since I won't be bringing a Scirocco yet again this year. Oh and gotta pick out my Beer of choice as well....
> 
> Brendan


How many years in a row are you allowed to show up at Cincy in a Kia before you're banned until you bring a Scirocco? :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> How many years in a row are you allowed to show up at Cincy in a Kia before you're banned until you bring a Scirocco? :laugh:


You have to ask someone else...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> How many years in a row are you allowed to show up at Cincy in a Kia before you're banned until you bring a Scirocco? :laugh:


Burned! 

Fair statement, though. In the time he's had the Scirocco, Brendan's purchased and worked on:

Mk2 Golf
Corrado
Coupe Quattro
New Beetle

Maybe one less car and spend money on Scirocco TDI build!

I say this because I am going on my 7th Cincy and I've only had to bring a Kia ONCE!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I say this because I am going on my 7th Cincy and I've only had to bring a Kia ONCE!


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Burned!
> 
> Fair statement, though. In the time he's had the Scirocco, Brendan's purchased and worked on:
> 
> ...


Crikey, when you list it out like that it makes me look like a glutton for punishment. :screwy:

I know I keep saying it, but NEXT YEAR I will drive a goddamn Scirocco. Hopefully the MKI, but maybe a MKII. At the very least, I will resort to bringing the MKIII! :laugh:

Brendan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'm in the same boat.


 same as I rode with Chris last year in the BMWKIA but I at least left in a scirocco


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> same as I rode with Chris last year in the BMWKIA but I at least left in a scirocco


Right you did !!! :thumbup: And thank you


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

What is this 'cincy' of which you speak? (self-preservation, in a 'sour-grapes' kind of way, brought about via delusional myopically amnesia induced forgetfulness [ON] Anybody from the Bay Area flying out, but not left yet? My wherewithal just kicked in (late) and I could stick some kool adult beverages in somebodies duffel...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> What is this 'cincy' of which you speak? (self-preservation, in a 'sour-grapes' kind of way, brought about via delusional myopically amnesia induced forgetfulness [ON]
> 
> Anybody from the Bay Area flying out, but not left yet? My wherewithal just kicked in (late) and I could stick some kool adult beverages in somebodies duffel...


I'm currently in Ohio waiting for this Cincy thing to start 

answer to your 2nd question who from the Bay Area will be at Cincy, I'm originally from San Jose and my 78 mk1 was found by Neil in the Bay Area


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> What is this 'cincy' of which you speak? (self-preservation, in a 'sour-grapes' kind of way, brought about via delusional myopically amnesia induced forgetfulness [ON] Anybody from the Bay Area flying out, but not left yet? My wherewithal just kicked in (late) and I could stick some kool adult beverages in somebodies duffel...


We gots to get you out here, Tosha. :thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Might make a thread to get more response but is anyone rocking a Jetex exhaust? Looking for input on how they are. I like that they're philosophy is quiet performance.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Working today, need to get the Beetle shined up when I get home since I won't be bringing a Scirocco yet again this year. Oh and gotta pick out my Beer of choice as well....
> 
> Brendan



Well, get on with it. I am here with something on the Scirocco side of the driveway!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Bringing it back from page 2


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Bringing it back from page 2


 We were all busy driving!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> We gots to get you out here, Tosha. :thumbup:


 
Yes. Yes we do. I gots a couple of ideas, Tosha I'll shootz ya an email. We gotta get on this, next year's Cincy is only less than a year away. 

:beer:


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Scirocco was damaged in Towtruck incident. That's minor to the way I behaved this weekend I am so sorry guys. Please forgive me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Scirocco was damaged in Towtruck incident. That's minor to the way I behaved this weekend I am so sorry guys. Please forgive me.


 Wait, what? What happened with the tow truck? (the other, well, meh. **** happens) 

Back after Cincy (Oh Lord, I it the thirteenth already for me? That makes 15 Sciroccos in attendance for me, no Kias ) 

Anyway, 2000 troublefree* Kilometers and a bath later, my headache is home. Thanks once again to the Yeagleys for hosting this event! 




*by troublefree, I mean that the clutch/shift mess is still as maladjusted as it was when I left. But the drive was too short. She's such a fun car to drive. :thumbup:


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

I am gonna change my vortex name to schlep rock


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> We gots to get you out here, Tosha. :thumbup:


 This year was:: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinceañera

Next year will be:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixteen_Candles 


As I understand Cincy, there are Sultry Chicks:










Cool Kats w/ Sciroccos (or sometimes- Kias): 










There might be interesting topless-ness goings on...










And there may even be some _Awards _handed out: 









Whats not to like?


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

anybody remember this car? 

 

also, not sure if these are rare or not, let me know your opinion! 
mk2 Scirocco Hella taillights with the VW emblem


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

dbarbz_24 said:


> anybody remember this car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is joe's car, I head it is no longer with us anymore, but. Some of its parts live on. The tails are just paint tinted oem lights with Vw symbols taped off.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Those lights are kinda cool! Not really my thing, but.... 

It's official - we've lost a member of the family this week.  

Nina. Born 12/5/1989, died 6/9/2013. RIP, old girl. You were a good car. 



















Time to start the search for another one, and to start tearing this one apart. Keep what I want, sell off the rest. 

In the meantime, the kid (Lex) will be driving Das Quantum. 
First up: crash course in manual transmission driving....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Ouch! Everyone okay?


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

So I chime into the Scirocco forum after a long break and I hear Cincy has come and gone. I am happy to have a job that may allow me to attend one of these years. I hope sooner than later. So when does the planning start for next year? It's going to happen right? I wouldn't mind driving my Scirocco a few thousand miles. :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Ouch! Everyone okay?


 Yep - everyone OK. No damage to Lex, nor to the driver of the other vehicle (that she hit in a roundabout.) 
Car did its job - occupant protected. 

I really want to find her another one. The iX is just a damned good car, and does winter duty like a tank. 
Plus, I'd really hate to part with this powertrain.... :laugh: 


roccostud: 
as far as we know, Cincy will happen again next year. First or second weekend in June. Planning starts... when it starts. (in terms of "getting the cars ready for the trip", that starts, oh, now.  )


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

StaHiMooney said:


> I am gonna change my vortex name to schlep rock


 Chris, are you f*cking kidding me?!? 

 :banghead:


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

ziggirocco said:


> That is joe's car, I head it is no longer with us anymore, but. Some of its parts live on. The tails are just paint tinted oem lights with Vw symbols taped off.


 you heard correctly, it was my dads car, hit the guard rail a few years back, chassis went bent, roof twisted and wrote the car off, now its somewhere in car heaven


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

dbarbz_24 said:


> you heard correctly, it was my dads car, hit the guard rail a few years back, chassis went bent, roof twisted and wrote the car off, now its somewhere in car heaven


 I wondered what had happened to that car. It was unique and just vanished. That explains it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

For those interested in parts off the '81 S that was at Cincy that I recently acquired, I have some perhaps bad news: 

 

I spent a little time this afternoon bypassing the fuel pressure accumulator, which had a severe leak in the line from the pump. Also, spent a whole five minutes bleeding brakes (the old fashioned way even, with a helper pumping the pedal). Cranked it over and after about 4-5 tries was rewarded with a smooth running, perfectly idling Mk 1. Actually I can hardly believe how well the car runs. I drove it up and down the driveway a few times since I have no plates for it at this point, but I'm pretty confidant that the car would drive anywhere providing that the passenger side of the rear axle doesn't separate from the body. 

So while still in critical condition, the patient has taken a turn for the better. It's almost like it's saying "I want to live, give me a chance." :screwy: :laugh: 

I will probably look into limping the car over to Dayton in the next week or two in order to address the rear suspension points. The driver's side still has a significant amount of metal and will be a much easier fix than the passenger side - it is going to require a lot of reconstructive surgery.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Always better than parting one out. :thumbup: 
Daun, who made the cornbread and is the recipe available?


----------



## RoccoWolfGT (Apr 23, 2012)

*2H vs 4K*

Looking for input on transmission preferences. My 83GT has a 1.8L w/ 4k in now but it leaks and shifts funky. I have an 84Wolf (parting) w/ a 2H trans that was solid when she ran. I was thinking about swapping but heard the 4K was a better trans? Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Aside from the 4k having an ever so slightly taller 5th gear (0.89 vs 0.91), they have the same gear ratios and final drive. I wouldn't say that one is really better than the other.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> So while still in critical condition, the patient has taken a turn for the better. It's almost like it's saying "I want to live, give me a chance." :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> I will probably look into limping the car over to Dayton in the next week or two in order to address the rear suspension points. The driver's side still has a significant amount of metal and will be a much easier fix than the passenger side - it is going to require a lot of reconstructive surgery.


 :thumbup: Very nice. I was looking at it @ Cincy and noticed how good the interior is, and how solid the doors close. Seems a pity to part it! 

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

^^^^^

Oh yeah? Well, then, go talk to this guy:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6066343-81-Scirocco-parts-for-sale


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Found a used but serviceable 1/2" Impact Wrench on the way home yesterday. (It was out at the curb w/ a sizable pile of left over, 'clean out all this old junk' stuff...)

So, seeing as how it seemed to run n' stuff, I found myself at Harbor Freight Tools today buying it some Impact Sockets, and Extension or three, and a Canvas Bag to haul it all around in...

Oh, and some Extra Long Open End Wrenches, because Movement, er _Moment _Arm is Everything, a Face Shield (cause I'm bespectacled...) and a three pack of headphones cause, well I've been looking for the 'over the ear but not over the head if you know what I mean' style headphones for a long time.

Stopped by Pick n Pull too, cause, well theyzzz just down the street but I was hauling all this swag plus my normal kit and caboodle around under arm/over shoulder so all I stuck around to do was procure a replacement Driver's Side Mirror for a GMC Sierra 2500... 

ANd how was yer day?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ... ANd how was yer day?


 Marginal. I would like to say some stuff (no offense to the thread, but it is mostly Scirocco *ON*-topic, or at least anything I'd like to say starts there) but I am trying to be diplomatic, which is much more effort and takes longer; but I need to say before it becomes Old News, and thus irrelevant and useless. 

Couldn't do today. But needs doing soon (see above). 

Um... I'm caught in a conundrum of trying to communicate about potential car & Life bad stuff X, whilst really don't give a flying f*ck about other variable stuff Y, and mostly really don't wanna hear jack-sh*t about conscience kicking in too late stuff Z (someone else's problem, not mine and never was; but also needs fixed ASAP). 

I f*cking hate soap operas, and would rather cut off a nut or both with a dull rusty hacksaw (WTF, I'm 51 in under a week so the whole "procreate" thang is mostly back-story options and pending paternity lawsuits) than begin one... but I will request that somebody say something along the lines of "say your stuff and keep it short" and I'll try to. 

Or not. 

It'll be a one-time thing, clear and done and walk away; like lancing a blister. Needs doing, not pretty. 

But for a guy who grew up in the disco 70's, when leisure suits and synthetics were thought "cool!", Bennigan's were boldly stylish blah-blah and all that... I f*cking hate dancing, 'specially tap in a minefield. 

*SUMMATION: I need to unload and be done with it, but I need approval to do so. Or not. I await the consensus of the list... and a pizza, and then movie. 

Not a vote, but... hmm... I'm embarrassed I guess. I'd like to clear and move on, but cannot unless someone says "yeah do that right here, aim for where my cat vomited last week".* 

That. Done pending :banghead:


----------



## RoccoWolfGT (Apr 23, 2012)

Appreciate the response. My thoughts were the much the same. Thinking I'll go with the 2H that I know is solid. Thanks Again


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

E-Man, don't worry about being Diplomatic, have yer say... 

Just be Real, or at least Funny. Best of all would be... 

anyways.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Damnit, top o' page? Damnit, I didn't anticipate and thus unready. 

Damnit. 

Um... anyone who has, plz to post with pics; Fiat X-1/9 and Rally spec 124, Lancia Scorpion/ 037, the Fiat/ Ferrari Dino 206/ 246, Lamborghini Muira, De Tomaso Pantera (without mention of engine parentage). 

I declare _Italian_... where's the "waving arms like a madman" emoticon"? :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> E-Man, don't worry about being Diplomatic, have yer say...


 and we have a winnah... THX Tosh and I will say... tom'ro. Clear and done and lanced, marinate in Lysol for a couple of days then call if it turns green and hurts. 

But I'll say tom'ro, straight and straight. Eat yer popcorn while it's warm, boys; but don't wait for me to entertain you. 

Eh... tomorrow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> and we have a winnah... THX Tosh and I will say... tom'ro. Clear and done and lanced, marinate in Lysol for a couple of days then call if it turns green and hurts.
> 
> But I'll say tom'ro, straight and straight. Eat yer popcorn while it's warm, boys; but don't wait for me to entertain you.
> 
> Eh... tomorrow.


 And what of us hot chicks? I guess we boil the water and tear up bedsheets to mop up the puss (pus?) and wait for the procedure....and of course, look hot.  

In the meantime, I will see what Italian metal I can finds in my files. 

 

 

 

And this is what they do best:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, my attempts to find a nice image of a Bertone in my files came up empty Karl, so I offer instead this nice image of a hot lady trucker. :what::screwy: 

 

I will occupy myself with something constructive until you folks all wake up. 

 

Morning! :wave:


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Chris, are you f*cking kidding me?!?
> 
> :banghead:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

so... hey e'rybody :wave: 

been away for a while... little scirocco news other than i now have a pretty set deadline for finishing it. 

im officially getting married in october


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Congrats


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I am just hating these salt free roads.  I had to drive the purple car all the way to the hangar with the top down, and it was hell. On the way home I picked up Jacob's dead quad, which suffered a tragic accident in the trailer...inflicted by Jacob's dad....best not to ask, but it did involve alcohol. 

 

Anyway, I was enlisted to source a suitable replacement, which involved even more of that tedious Scirocco driving, this time in the green one (see Drew, he's not dusty!) Then there was a motor swap...I mean, why wouldn't there be? :laugh: 

 

At any rate, all was back to normal by the time Jacob got there, thankfully. He loves that thing. I'd better get something good for Father's day.....:vampire:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

StaHiMooney said:


> Congrats


 thank you sir:beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

woody16v said:


> so... hey e'rybody :wave:
> 
> been away for a while... little scirocco news other than i now have a pretty set deadline for finishing it.
> 
> im officially getting married in october


 
Welcome back  

Will the your 16v be back on the road before October? 

& Congratulations on getting Engaged  

:wave:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Looks for a Driver Side MKII Scirocco Door Complete! 

Prefer Mars Red . . . Will take any color!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

woody16v said:


> so... hey e'rybody :wave:
> 
> been away for a while... little scirocco news other than i now have a pretty set deadline for finishing it.
> 
> im officially getting married in october


 Congrats there, buddy! :beer: :thumbup: 



85roccoZ400 said:


> Looks for a Driver Side MKII Scirocco Door Complete!
> 
> Prefer Mars Red . . . Will take any color!


 This doesn't sound like good news...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> E-Man, don't worry about being Diplomatic, have yer say... .


 OK. It's not so much "say" as it is "barf", but needs to come out. 

So... well, so. 

[edit: but not in *this *thread]


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Damnit, top o' page? Damnit, I didn't anticipate and thus unready.
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> ...












Italian you say...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Here's the Italian that almost looks Scirocco like...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, if we're going down this road, this is the one that got me started... 










*I know it's not Italian!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Will the your 16v be back on the road before October?
> 
> ...


 thats the plan sir and thank you! id really like to drive off from the wedding in the 16v... but there are still variables... but that is the plan... much to do between now and then though so august is looking like when it needs to get moved and assembled... then ill have a couple of months to troubleshoot... it is a 16v after all..


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scirocco*joe said:


> Congrats there, buddy! :beer: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like good news...


 
and thank you as well joe!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

smithma7 said:


> Well, if we're going down this road, this is the one that got me started...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No not Italian but... yo, bro'! If I ever owned British again it'd be that, or this: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_Elan 

-early. About 1400 pounds, 120hp; goes like snot when it goes at all.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Here's the Italian that almost looks Scirocco like...


 if'n I do Lancia Beta it'd be a Montecarlo/037 [aka: Scorpion]; thus: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lancia_Scorpion 

Not going political but Yes You Can! stuff the 2.0L DOHC engine in, and Yes You Can! hang a turbo on it and so Yes You Can! get about 250+ HP road-legal mid engine in under 2200 pounds and thus Yes You Can! go drive your favorite nearby twisties with a big grin, much enjoyment, and pending ("Hi there!") wood. 

Well damnit it's Italian, with Italian flanks... and nobody flanks like italians flank, they cannot ever "flunk flank" (e-beer to first to know, note, and post movie ref). 


Ah but this... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_Sprint 

...is the Scirocco's Italian cousin, who lives in Rome and other warm sunny places. I saw one in the flesh in Chch one year, bloody gorgeous. Flat boxer 4, lotsa carbs, perfect mix of curves and lines like a Mk1. 


Yeah Ok. I know they don't make sense, but Italians make me goofy, in a good way. Time to go wring out my bib. 

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


>


 ...um, thanks for Pantera shots. If'n I ever was gonna drive Detroit pig-iron push-rod V-8, this'n be how (OK, mebbe a '70 Mustang fastback w/ 427 CJ; but fer phuque's sake it takes 3 hours and 4x 3/8" drive slop-sockets to change the damn plugs. Don't ask me how I know). 

I've seen Pantera butts a couple of times in the flesh; I will say they're shapely, albeit I had to form my opinion rapidly as the Pantera was already up and over the horizon. 

Jeez-christo those things move fast.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

That reminds me, I saw this guy in Baltimore last month when I went to a Rush show.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Da-mit! (raised to exponential 3) there was actually a reason(s) I came here (Scir ChiCha thread), before I got side-tracked by all the pasta-burning sheetmetal. 

1) So I got a PM from fnord2012, *NOTE:* Cincy needs lanyards per entry (off public road); I know faces/ names/ cars but only slowly connect each to others... it sucks recognizing 1 or 2 of 3 and :banghead: what's the other? We all do some ("tap tap" on a friend's shoulder, "what's that guy's name?"). 

Eh anyway, so fnord2012 PM'd to ask me, "Just out of curiosity, why were you stringing valve springs together with zip ties at Cincy?" 

Twas for the creation of *The Scepter of Get the Bentley and READ the F*CKING manual!*, and I have no pics nor time to explain. It's a helluva good story though, if someone else has the time to tell it. The beginning is, "Once upon a time, there was A Man who would become known as The Ayatollah of Sciroc-co Rolla..." and leads up to coronation of that man as that Title. With crown, scepter, and robe. 

The zip-tied valve springs were for the Scepter, and it was late Saturday and I was in a happy mood with dark stormy clouds on the horizon already, so... I was probably building a VW-based free stuff kludge going for "Morningstar". 

[ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_star_(weapon) ] 

More or less it's a mace with swing and leverage, the swing is bonus gratuitous more "ow f*ck that hurt" if'n ya swing it. More reach, and for punch at extreme arc... yo, do the math. In it's day the Morningstar was like, "Reach out, reach out and touch someone..." and break their skull. 

Daun(s) put up with a lot to host Cincy. Damned if I know why, you'll have to ask them. But...um... way I think is Daun could use a tool to ensure, "OK, now that I have your attention...", and I was looking for something like an axle end to come off the other end of the valve spring string (then 3x load the zip ties). 

Well anyway, the scepter itself is old Mk1 AC brace, that's why I was zip-tying valve springs, and if you (*fnord2012*) have more questions ask me at next Cincy, bring beer. 


2) There was a Mk2 staged for sale at Cincy, I was unable to check out as I would like to. I'm talkin' the blue-silver 16v that my buddy Pete cuddled up to... yeah that car. Pete wants it and is smart enough to know that he don't know Scirocco's, dumb enough to trust me with responsibility to value and price and deal. 

Well hmm... I know it needs (both) fuel pumps. I hear rumors of rear end damage (well-fixed so hard to see, but I'd kinda like to see for myself). 
Regular upkeep is that; timing belt, fluids and filters, doesn't really affect price I just wanna know so I know what needs done "now!". 

So any comments/ pics would be helpful, plz don't clutter the thread but send direct. PM and I'll send you my g-dress. 

3) Pete asked me a question about Cincy, and is smart enough to say "No, gimme straight answer" and I actually don't know. 
Q in 2 parts; why/ when are "Kias" at Cincy "Kias"? Hmm... lots of other more common makes, the whole "If not a Scirocco, then it's an X" is loud and clear. 
Why "*Kia*"? When? 

Excessively verbose. Finished (for now).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

smithma7 said:


> That reminds me, I saw this guy in Baltimore last month when I went to a Rush show.


 Many thanks... um... direct to "me" time. 

Gorgeous, from back when it mattered. 

:thumbup:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> 3) Pete asked me a question about Cincy, and is smart enough to say "No, gimme straight answer" and I actually don't know.
> Q in 2 parts; why/ when are "Kias" at Cincy "Kias"? Hmm... lots of other more common makes, the whole "If not a Scirocco, then it's an X" is loud and clear.
> Why "*Kia*"? When?


 I don't know who it was directed at, but someone came in a non-Scirocco years ago. Before my time. They kept referring to his non-Scirocco by different car names. They finally got a rise out of him when they called it a "Kia". Hence... 

That's all I got.


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Eistreiber said:


> Da-mit! (raised to exponential 3) there was actually a reason(s) I came here (Scir ChiCha thread), before I got side-tracked by all the pasta-burning sheetmetal.
> 
> 1) So I got a PM from fnord2012, *NOTE:* Cincy needs lanyards per entry (off public road); I know faces/ names/ cars but only slowly connect each to others... it sucks recognizing 1 or 2 of 3 and :banghead: what's the other? We all do some ("tap tap" on a friend's shoulder, "what's that guy's name?").
> 
> ...


 Well, that's answered. Now I'm just left to wonder what you meant when you told my wife and I as you sat down to start stringing the springs together that "It's not what you think."


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

smithma7 said:


> I don't know who it was directed at, but someone came in a non-Scirocco years ago. Before my time. They kept referring to his non-Scirocco by different car names. They finally got a rise out of him when they called it a "Kia". Hence...
> 
> That's all I got.


Before my time as well, but the version of the story that I've always heard was that someone drove an actual Kia (from the era before Kia actually made respectable cars) to Cincy and much ribbing ensued.

Speaking of people that bring Kias to Cincy in perpetuity (other than Mr. Smith here), where the hell has Rhett been?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Before my time as well, but the version of the story that I've always heard was that someone drove an actual Kia (from the era before Kia actually made respectable cars) to Cincy and much ribbing ensued.
> 
> Speaking of people that bring Kias to Cincy in perpetuity (other than Mr. Smith here), where the hell has Rhett been?



Believe it or not I just saw a reply on the New-old list..talking about 8.8 and 10.5 (or somtig) bolts


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Before my time as well, but the version of the story that I've always heard was that someone drove an actual Kia (from the era before Kia actually made respectable cars) to Cincy and much ribbing ensued.
> 
> Speaking of people that bring Kias to Cincy in perpetuity (other than Mr. Smith here), where the hell has Rhett been?


He better show up next year. He's got a bottle of booze with my name on it! Hell, he should bring me 2 or 3! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

"hot chicks"....

Right.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It was Scottie Williams who drove the original "Kia". It was a race prepped WRX I seem to recall, not an actual Kia. (they wrote Kia in the brake dust on the rim) Rhett was the king of the Kia award, driving a Cavalier for many years.

And I have no internet AT ALL, so I must eat breakfast. Thgis is the new plan...eat out and surf. Might be fattening.

Okay, so on another topic, how much data do you folks use on your home internet in a month? I don't mean the heavy gamers/Netflix types, just casual browsers. At the rate Bell says we are using, it would be 60GB per month. I can't see how we are heavy users. Just trying to figure out how they got that number ( and the associated bill...). I'm thinking $550/month is a bit pricey for us retired folks for very little actual use. PM me, I will check in once in a while from free WIFI till we sort out something decent.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I know we are pretty frequent iTunes/Netflix/Amazon on Demand users and we usually clip around 120 GB per month at the peak. I've seen us go as low as 40 GB.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi!! I've been busy as hell. I'm a full time mechanic at a VW dealer now. Plus run a part time shop with my buddy and we are swamped. I will be at Cincy next year if I'm broke, single and on a bicycle!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Hi!! I've been busy as hell. I'm a full time mechanic at a VW dealer now. Plus run a part time shop with my buddy and we are swamped. I will be at Cincy next year if I'm broke, single and on a bicycle!!


_This threat has been a recording..._

:laugh:


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Hi!! I've been busy as hell. I'm a full time mechanic at a VW dealer now. Plus run a part time shop with my buddy and we are swamped. I will be at Cincy next year if I'm broke, single and on a bicycle!!


Wow, that's a killer rocco. Smooth. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I didn't know anyone still charged based on usage anymore. We're in the sticks and we pay a package price of $40 and use it all I want-DSL.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> _This threat has been a recording..._
> 
> :laugh:


I don't have any quotes in my sig, but this one is tempting. :thumbup: Joe!

edit: used it


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

RawkinRocco said:


> Wow, that's a killer rocco. Smooth. :thumbup:


I sold that one this past winter/spring. But I have 2 other shells to build. And will eventually have both built.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

BTW, the princess has made a similar threat to mine. Muahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Rocco_crossing said:


> Hi!! I've been busy as hell. I'm a full time mechanic at a VW dealer now. Plus run a part time shop with my buddy and we are swamped. I will be at Cincy next year if I'm broke, single and on a bicycle!!


This year wasn't a complete loss though. We almost had a Scirocco going. Almost....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Alyssa & Neal had a baby.


Just say'n....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am back, with the third ISP for the month. That involved the bulk of the morning discussing which trees had to be cut (to "see" the satellite) and then two and a half hours on with tech support to sort out the "easy installation" of the router. :banghead: Seems to be working, I think. 

Words you don't want to hear from tech support after they "try something": " THAT's wierd....not sure what is going on "....I always suggest it is an Indian burial ground or it may be the particle accelerator we have on the basement. Anyway, no trees got cut yet (an elm is the only likely candidate, so it's days are numbered anyway)

Adam is out bonding with 'Old Smokey', the 7.3L diesel. She bent another pushrod, so the head's getting pulled this time. In had a nice drive in the purple car yesterday, but is was cold enough that I had the seat heater on! such strange weather here.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> This year wasn't a complete loss though. We almost had a Scirocco going. Almost....


C'mon, Brian. That's like saying you _almost_ went to the Olympics...or _almost_ made it to the World Series.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> C'mon, Brian. That's like saying you _almost_ went to the Olympics...or _almost_ made it to the World Series.


Or you almost passed gas or almost got arrested or you almost sold a set of rims..... Just saying
El t

Oh wait a minute. Joe how in the f. K do we have the same Marc sig?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Or you almost passed gas or almost got arrested or you almost sold a set of rims..... Just saying
> El t
> 
> Oh wait a minute. Joe how in the f. K do we have the same Marc sig?


Almost had enough oil.....almost missed the crub.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Oh wait a minute. Joe how in the f. K do we have the same Marc sig?


Because both our signatures run on awesomeness. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Almost had enough oil.....almost missed the crub.....


She said crub


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Because both our signatures run on awesomeness. :laugh:


Well your car maybe. My mojo of awesomeness is trapped in a bottle


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Not Scirocco related.... 

But I did drive mine today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> She said crub


I un-autocorrected crub.....:laugh: and ElT, your mojo of awesomeness is WAAAAY too great to bottle :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> ElT, your mojo of awesomeness is WAAAAY too great to bottle :thumbup:


I don't know what to say. I guess thank you is best


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Mikey Bee thanks for posting some ic:'s of BMW's at the track 

& also Glad that your driving your Scirocco


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

youre welcome! 

They flew me out at the end of last week for 1 day to drive the new M6GC. I have never driven 145mph before. :what:

circuitoftheamericas.com

fun. 

And Austin focking rocks! DT was a gooood time :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> Alyssa & Neal had a baby.
> 
> 
> Just say'n....


I know! Isn't it wonderful? :heart:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> youre welcome!
> 
> They flew me out at the end of last week for 1 day to drive the new M6GC. I have never driven 145mph before. :what:
> 
> ...


Cool! Do they do that for all of you, or are you special? My local dealer's main VW/Audi salesman was telling about something like that Audi did a while back in Daytona-he got to drive an R8 there.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

eh... sometimes a joke says it best.

So... a baby Harp seal walks into a club...

[ba-dum!]

It's been said before that this isn't so much a "Car Club" as it is a support group. Eh... I guess I'm having a mid-life crisis or something (which would be cool, if this is 'mid' I got another 50 years or so to raise hell, chase skirts, eat beef, et cetera).

Whatever, I still got a sense of humor about it. Don't take the sig change too seriously.

:laugh:


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Eistreiber said:


> eh... sometimes a joke says it best.
> 
> So... a baby Harp seal walks into a club...
> 
> ...


I don't even think Henry Louis could have anticipated just how corrupt and stupid things could become today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> youre welcome!
> 
> They flew me out at the end of last week for 1 day to drive the new M6GC. I have never driven 145mph before. :what:
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like fun. Was talking with my father-in-law about maybe getting tix to F1 and coordinating with a visit with the family next time. We're headed back in Sept. 

:thumbup: to Scirocco driving!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool beans Mr Bee. :thumbup::beer:




Found this info in the dusty parts of the Interwebz:

" How Much Do Sciroccos Weigh?
----------------------------

> so what are the average weights for the MKI the MKII 8v, and the MKII 16v?
> 
> i was just curious in the weight differences between the 3

these are also on my web page.

1975-77 - 1847 lbs
1978-79 - 1888 lbs
1980-81 - 1888 lbs; 1933 lbs (S)
1982 - 1933 lbs
1983 - 2079 lbs
1984 - 2070 lbs
1985-86 - 2181 lbs
1987-88 - 2221 lbs; 2287 lbs (16v)

-- 
/\_/\ Foxx (in a box)
< o o > http://foxx.tripod.com
\ /
¡
--"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

fnord2012 said:


> I don't even think Henry Louis could have anticipated just how corrupt and stupid things could become today.


M'gawd... ya be literate? Seriously you made my day, it is rare to find people capable of finding value in words spoke/ writ decades ago. I guess I'll have to up my game.

I expect my mood to improve soon, at which time I'll upgrade sig to something more optimistic, perhaps some Ambrose Bierce (Devil's Dictionary) [optimistism is where ya find it, NOT an absolute. Bierce knows how to use a scalpel, and how to use use an axe; and which when. In context of the times, I'm an OK wordsmith; but I do respect the Masters].

:beer:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Cool beans Mr Bee. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss Foxx... is he still around?

Edit: I just downloaded his site and will replicate it on my site as a mirror.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Cool! Do they do that for all of you, or are you special? My local dealer's main VW/Audi salesman was telling about something like that Audi did a while back in Daytona-he got to drive an R8 there.


Just me and my boss.... I am special... :sly:

I've been to many events in NJ that were similar but not quite like this. Wish I had my camera going for the 'hot lap' with the pro driver. We drifted at 75mph.... 



scirocco*joe said:


> Nice! Looks like fun. Was talking with my father-in-law about maybe getting tix to F1 and coordinating with a visit with the family next time. We're headed back in Sept.
> 
> :thumbup: to Scirocco driving!


Thanks. Driving has been limited with Evie around... 

You have fam in Austin? Seems like everyone I met there was super friendly. Not too much like NY. Bunch of grumpy bastids here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Likely wearing purple*

Off to June Jitterbug! It is either going to be 99% humidity and 40*C or thunderstorming. Spent yesterday bucking rivets, a typical Saturday....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> C'mon, Brian. That's like saying you _almost_ went to the Olympics...or _almost_ made it to the World Series.


 
:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Thanks. Driving has been limited with Evie around...
> 
> You have fam in Austin? Seems like everyone I met there was super friendly. Not too much like NY. Bunch of grumpy bastids here.


I hear ya, bud. I've been taking the Scirocco to work mostly, so the trip to Ohio was nice. It does get easier. Crosby is 10 months now and sleeps so well. Makes a huge difference.

Yeah, Erin grew up in Austin, her Mom, Dad and two brothers are still there. We like to get down 2-3 times a year. I love that town, living there would be easier if not for the blistering heat from April to October.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

smithma7 said:


> I miss Foxx... is he still around?
> 
> Edit: I just downloaded his site and will replicate it on my site as a mirror.


Yeah, he's still around though not on the forums or list. I spoke with him in the last month or so though.

Ok ok Tosha, editing for ownage. The former Foxx-mobile, which I used for a daily for a year or two.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Who is in for a small tech day at my place on Sunday June 30? yes this Sunday!!*

Peeps from MD,PA,NJ,DE?? having a couple of extra hands and more VWs in the front of the house would be great

Tech will include: toilet bowl down pipe R/R, install Cat, Cutting and clamping exhaust, installation of muffler and hanging that bad boy, with time we can play with tip installation on the way they sound.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Cathy,
I found a black 17mm in the front of my car when I pulled the grill and bumper.  It was hard to see in the nest of black wire looms. It was the 3/8 drive I lost. So I did cover the bases by buying both sizes. LOL I will be seeing Daun this week and I will pass it to him. I imagine you will see him sooner or later... 

Very minor ding below the headlight bucket but the core supports are fine!!

Euro low on the drivers side took a fatal hit after all. 

Waiting for insurance to get back with me. No worries. Life is good.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> *Who is in for a small tech day at my place on Sunday June 30? yes this Sunday!!*
> 
> Peeps from MD,PA,NJ,DE?? having a couple of extra hands and more VWs in the front of the house would be great
> 
> ...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> No can do, Tony. I'll be headed to Maine. Next time!


Thanks dude!!

kill some lobsters for me!!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

I wish I could go El T. COMNAVHOMPAC is heading to Jersey for a couple weeks. I don't have the money to drive that way, not to mention school...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Cathy,
> I found a black 17mm in the front of my car when I pulled the grill and bumper.  It was hard to see in the nest of black wire looms. It was the 3/8 drive I lost. So I did cover the bases by buying both sizes. LOL I will be seeing Daun this week and I will pass it to him. I imagine you will see him sooner or later...
> 
> Very minor ding below the headlight bucket but the core supports are fine!!
> ...


Great that your car is not so bad as it looks! And about that socket, I have a request. Could you steal some nail polish and customize it for me? To remind me of its adventures  I will pass the replacement sockets back to Daun, so you have a few spares. 17MM is a very handy size! 

But on to more important accident related stuffs.....how is your body? 

Okay, back to the wonderful world of weeding. It just never lets up here.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Please keep the sockets. Or regift them at Cincy if you really can't use them. I have a system and borderline OCD. Extra sockets will make me have to go and buy all the matching ones. LOL 

I was responsible for your sockets, one was lost so I replaced it. Just because I found yours doesn't relieve me of the responsibility to do that. 

I am sure the girls will be happy to decorate it a little for you. I won't let them go too crazy (They'll DIP it in nail polish if you encourage them so I don't recommend that)

*oops* forgot to answer your question: My neck still hurts I am still wearing the neck brace about 50% of the time. It's so hot it bugs me after a while so I pull it off. I think I am feeling better and I skip the medicine and reality bites me with a vengeance. Not sure if there as any further damage or just irritation. I'll live. No worries.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Please keep the sockets. Or regift them at Cincy if you really can't use them. I have a system and borderline OCD. Extra sockets will make me have to go and buy all the matching ones. LOL
> 
> I was responsible for your sockets, one was lost so I replaced it. Just because I found yours doesn't relieve me of the responsibility to do that.
> 
> ...


Well, they can go nuts if you like, just so long as the critical "openings" work, and that can be fixed if it is messy. As for the spares, I will see that they get well awarded. Muahahaha....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> No can do, Tony. I'll be headed to Maine. Next time!


Hopefully it cools off by the time you guys get up here. It was 92 today and going to be like that the rest of the week, if we're still alive by the end of the week.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ok so no takers for free beer in the 30th??

In other news I fried the 10" sub in the vanagon..:facepalm:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll be at Cult Classic on Sunday, but I could probably stop by after and lend a hand for a bit.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Daun- Own the Page, Do the Needful. (A small spider crossed between my two hands on the desk just as I type this. (tis Omen.)

- 'Tune-O'- Daun wont stop by out this way i_n_ his flying machine to drop me off your way, that day, so he say. Anyway...

- Roc-da-Z Goil- "Yepppers" 

I miss the Foxx too...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So what y'all up to? Awful quiet on here...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

punchbug said:


> So what y'all up to? Awful quiet on here...


Shannonville last week end... Just priceless whipping a Z06 Vette on the long track with a NA carbed powerplant Mk1 Rocco designed and built in the 70's, especially when its an instructor driving the Z06 

video proof to follow


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, that _requires_ proof, my friend!  
(Not that I'm doubting that the carb'ed 16v from hell was kicking ass....) 


punchbug said:


> So what y'all up to? Awful quiet on here...


 Busy. More dismantling of Nina, titling/plating Nina's replacement (another iX!), photos, uploading photos, updating CL ad, dealing with people..... 
3 days in, already sold off $420 in parts. 

If anyone knows anyone who needs E30 parts.....


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

fredybender said:


> Shannonville last week end... Just priceless whipping a Z06 Vette on the long track with a NA carbed powerplant Mk1 Rocco designed and built in the 70's, especially when its an instructor driving the Z06
> 
> video proof to follow



I would like to see the video too, should be fun. :thumbup:

greets
Lars


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

fredybender said:


> Shannonville last week end... Just priceless whipping a Z06 Vette on the long track with a NA carbed powerplant Mk1 Rocco designed and built in the 70's, especially when its an instructor driving the Z06
> 
> video proof to follow


Muahahahahaha!


I've been stuck in a Microsoft SCCM class for a week. Ya-hoo.

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yahoo Email Address Book hacked, email sent to everybody- DON'T CLICK the Link...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Yahoo Email Address Book hacked, email sent to everybody- DON'T CLICK the Link...


Didn't!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So what y'all up to? Awful quiet on here...


This weekend a good friend and I will be finishing up his car, hopefully. Stripped it down to almost a bare shell for a color change and body work, once we got it back did a wire and brake line tuck. For the past couple months just been putting it back together while making it look awesome. Maybe I'll post some finished pics, its a EG Civic with a Supercharged K20, tastefully done.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Hatching evil plans


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hopefully it cools off by the time you guys get up here. It was 92 today and going to be like that the rest of the week, if we're still alive by the end of the week.


Looks like things are back into the 70s. Much better. We have no A/C at the cabin. 

Of course, now all I see is rain in the forecast... :thumbdown:


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Eistreiber said:


> M'gawd... ya be literate? Seriously you made my day, it is rare to find people capable of finding value in words spoke/ writ decades ago. I guess I'll have to up my game.
> 
> :beer:


In my opinion, the turn of the 20th century deserves the most attention from people wishing to understand where we are as a nation and where we're going, as that's when the direction was firmly set. For your amusement, here's Mencken's review of Upton Sinclair's book "The Goslings," which anyone pondering why Johnny can't read should examine:

http://www.unz.org/Pub/AmMercury-1924apr-00504

As for my own literacy, I'll agree with Robert Anton Wilson, who said that "no one who was schooled after 1975 knows anything." I think if you can read "Ulysses" and grok the references, you can call yourself literate and learned, and someday I just might get there :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

StaHiMooney said:


> Hatching evil *eggs*


I fixed that for you. Plans are for the weak or so......"they" say:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just got home from driving the new little Mk 1 back from my parent's. Suspension is getting pretty tired, and the cracked windshield sucks but it was a completely uneventful drive. So with that, I join Bennett in co-conspiring.... :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Looks like things are back into the 70s. Much better. We have no A/C at the cabin.
> 
> Of course, now all I see is rain in the forecast... :thumbdown:


Yes, it cooled off quite a bit at the price of having rain constantly. We really can't win.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Evil*

Daun is an evil evil man. :sly: 

Did some Scirocco networking today. Maybe have most of the sheet metal lined up. Made a new friend. eace:

Still need a bumper and a lowbeam for drivers side Euro. I have two pass euro turns... I know theres someone in the world with two drivers side turns!! 

I have a couple irons in the fire, so I need a few days to finish plotting and then I will come clean. 

Insurance did in fact total out the 88. I kept it and gave up 15% of the pay out. Insurance company was good to me. Valued the car much higher than I expected. Part of this was due to the massive amounts of receipts I had, and in particular one for the new engine from Salty. I had to convert title to salvage and once repaired (it is repairable!!!) I have to get it inspected before I can retitle it. 

She will drive again. No worries. Life is good.

Edited to change names to protect the guilty...


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> So with that, I join Bennett in co-conspiring.... :laugh:


@Daun... I know it is rather unimaginative but I was thinking "Eleanor" from gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

That's great news, Chris. I'm glad things worked out for you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I fixed that for you. Plans are for the weak or so......"they" say:laugh:


By "they", he means ME!!!! And no Sciroccin' for me today. But I did plant six trees in the rain. And due to the unstable weather, I am well on my way to revamping my night course for next year. Should streamline my life next year, a bit. Maybe? 

@Daun, Chris? Conspiring is good. I need to do some. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> @Daun... I know it is rather unimaginative but I was thinking "Eleanor" from gone in 60 seconds.



*Elinor* , you say? (Perhaps you were thinking of the film 'Wizards'...)
http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/2/4/1/9/2/5/9/Elinore-from-Wizards-45263585032.jpeg


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So, just because I MUST know....just how fast IS an Elinor? 

In other unrelated news, my most predatory cat delivered a nice baby shrew to the living rom this morning. Like, WTF? is my house REALLY the Wild Kingdom? I got to spend the day bonding with my version of Eleanor, or is it Christine? No matter, the belly skin is test fitted, and that means we should have it riveted on next weekend (except next weekend is not gonna work out....typical!) Still not flying her, but she is looking more like an airplane. Still no wings or gear, but whatever.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Well Elinor in Gone in 60 Seconds was "the one that got away" and he was obsessed with it. (Apparently it is a trademarked name for Ford.) 

Andrea and I had a very interesting discussion via text. Went something like this.

"Seeing that car brought back mammaries, damn you autocorrect I meant memories! Wow what a freudian slip... sexy as it is I doubt this car is going to bring me any mammaries."

(Andrea) That would be a tough call which do you love more? Sciroccos or mammaries? 

"Woman you can't ask me to make a decision like that without careful preparation!!! Now that you mention it... I would equate a Mk2 8v Scirocco to a C cup. The 16v is a D cup definitely."

(Andrea) What about the Mk1's?

"Obviously the Scirocco S's are B cups and the Non S is an A cup."

(Andrea) Even your Callaway? That one wasn't an S. (1980)

"Oh come on that one is easy... it was an A cup and had augmentation. Something like a DD. Definitely store-bought mammaries"

(Andrea) Uh Huh... 

"what?!?"


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Wizards*

I used to love that movie when I was younger. Tried to watch it recently, and I seemed to have lost something with it. Maybe sobriety lessons it. LOL...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> I used to love that movie when I was younger. Tried to watch it recently, and I seemed to have lost something with it. Maybe sobriety lessons it. LOL...



If your perhaps alluding to the Ralph Bakshi cult classic, then I have to agree with you; I think partly it's also the fast pace of things these days, esp film action. 

As an example, I just caught the last half of 'Lost in Translation' while flipping channels; it's a very, very slow movie. (It's got Scarlett Johansson's menageries though, hence why I stopped to watch... er) http://static.vogue.com/voguepedia/images/b/b0/Scarlett-Johansson-Hero.jpg

If you can approach one of those older films with an ability to become totally engrossed (as in turn off the lights, turn off the cell phone, etc- or better yet, on a big screen at a revival house, etc) then you'd have a better chance of enjoying the (usually) slower pacing of the older film. 

btw- Mk1s are not 'A Cup', that scale is imperfect... 

(hmmm, top o' page, wait one....)

I went looking for voluptuous Italian Scirocco but I turned up w/ something French it seems...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Making progress on the home front, but can't finish the top strip all around the house because the final piece of trim hasn't come in yet. It will take 7-10 days said ABC supply. That was over a month ago. Now they are saying they will ship it when they have a truck coming up with way. They've had one that I know of already and still... *ssholes....What really sucks is that I think I will need another case of siding too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, since this page is so far devoid of ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT I found this old gem:



And John? I see your house, and raise you Ercoupe. ALso not done, but progressing.

From below:


The fairings are new; the old ones were beat up.



The doubler in front of the belly pan (the strip with the double row of new rivets) is there because the original metal was worn razor thin on the edge. 68 years of flying takes its toll! The porcupine thingies are spring loaded fasteners called clecos and they will be replaced with rivets. We had that sheet of metal off three times to resolve the location of three rivets yesterday! It took WAAAY too long to sort those out. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

From inside:



The metal with the lime yellow primer is all new or was stripped to bare metal; the old primer is dark olive green and you can also see some of the cream interior paint. Many Ercoupes have all the metal inside and out bare to save the weight of the paint. I'd rather have the added protection. You can see the battery box and some (still detached) wiring and lines. The seat pan and interior, as well as the control rods are still out, so we can get at the rivets to buck them. The shiny clear things are the windows, which slide up and down like a pocket door so you can fly open or closed canopy, your choice. The big I beam that runs pat the front of my foot and goes right through the "flight deck* is the new spar, which was the cause of this whole ordeal. I will post pics from the Jitterbug tomorrow!

*cockpit sounds a bit too male for my liking, This is MY damn cabin!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Where to start??? (rant warning)

yesterday was a freaking scirocco tech disaster!!!

It suck so hard I can not tell you how beaten I feel with it. Since we moved into Delaware I have not been able to make the connections I want or create much of a momentum in my area for a local support group. It is starting to feel like Michigan in that respect.

Anyhow, things started fair enough with a recharge of the battery @ Firestone, thank you interstate batteries! (guess *who *disconnected the battery tender?) Then on to cutting exhaust pipes to create a more user friendly exhaust set up. Ok that went well enough, but wait what is that? we are missing 2" connectors (I need one) a band clamp should solve that, But the freaking pep-boys is all out of anything 2" since it must be the most popular size for rice cookers!! and sadly they are the closest (only) parts store within fair driving distance.

Ah yes lets move on to "C" clamps on the crappy toilet bowl exhaust. Those FUC%865Ing things are a PITA. I used the inverted exhaust clamp to remove the passenger side after the second break in thunderstorms (Did I mention that Delaware is Oregon/Washington state this days??) The drivers side only came out after much cursing and a pry-bar. It did not travel much I wanted it! That whole space thing gets complicated by the short shifter and the K bar being in place, but even with those out there is no way that I can see fit to manipulate the inverted exhaust clamp method.

Who remembers about the battery and no exhaust??? Weeeeee no power right? The car was in the garage, but to create space to work I pushed it out. After peddling with the floor jack, I thought it be best to put it on ramps so I pushed it back in the garage and place my ramps on the ground in the driveway. Gave that scirocco a couple of dry runs then created enough momentum to push it up the ramps...Oh wait was it storming?

I supposed this doesn't sound so bad, but with so little time to work on my car, because of life and responsibilities it is just plain and utterly frustrating to:
1) not finish what I intended
2) try to figure out the installation of that drivers side c clamp, without the right tool
3) notice that I "misplaced" the toilet bowl aluminum gasket
4) have mother nature rain on my day!!!!
5) not have the exhaust done I guess that is #1 again...

Oh well I had to vent, Chris did offer to help, but I forgot to contact him and plus he was going to Cult Classic so I did not want to impose.

Looking ahead, I need to find that gasket among my boxes of parts and get that C clamp in place for the drivers side, to figure out the rest of the challenge with the exhaust. I should mention my wife was great to me yesterday. She gave me complete uninterrupted time to work on the car. That is something that is in short supply with two little ones at home. I guess why this is SO much more frustrating as I don't know if I'll be done by July 13th , anyhow Thank you Babe!!

thanks for reading,
El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Good rant ELT, we all feel your pain, not that it helps. I have long since given up on timelines. I'm in the middle of a big patio construction project, and it was clicking along nicely in the cool springlike weather, but has now ground to a halt because I need bulk materials ( stone, sand, mulch etc) and that needs a truck, which needs the boy to get his truck running and not bending push rods. :banghead: I've been stealing gravel from other areas and will do more of that today just to get the pavers all installed. Then I will have to refill areas I already filled and leveled. Likely in the heat of the summer. :banghead: Most days I feel like I am running after my tail around here. ALWAYS some new crisis. Of course it was going fine this morning, but has now decided to rain. And we won't even mention mosquitoes and ticks. 

None of that sucks as bad as those stupid exhaust clamps. Maybe there should be a rant-o-meter poll. *What made you rant more than anything else?* For me it was getting straight CIS to run smoothly (the arschlaufen). And maybe close second is the stupid rust welded remnant of eccentric bolt shaft on the 16V's front suspension. And the ****ing double layer gas line that doubles over and will not go back on the nipple when you decided to change a fuel pump with a full tank of fuel. Injector inserts are in there too, but I have yet to "go there" . So let's hear it, what made you rant more than anything else? Misery loves company.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Hehe, I have evil in the works and it involves a Kamei kitted MK1S that was possibly once a Calloway...


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Evil plottage*

I too am plotting nefarious things-- winter project maybe? COMNAVHOMEPAC just greenlit it. :screwy: WTH was she thinking? 

Looks like I have found hood and fenders but I may need an additional passenger one. I'll explain later.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

El T, I'm so sorry about not being able to help. I am so close!

I'm up in Maine, no Scirocco but temps are great and today is the first day of rain, no biggie. 

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> I too am plotting nefarious things-- winter project maybe? COMNAVHOMEPAC just greenlit it. :screwy: WTH was she thinking?
> 
> Looks like I have found hood and fenders but I may need an additional passenger one. I'll explain later.


Oh I see where this is going. AAAND for no particular reason, I will post another MkI picture from the archives. THAT was a VERY angry little car. Ran 10's. 



Okay, on to getting Jitterbug photos on here. Back in a jiff. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Canadian content for Canada Day!*

So here are a few pictures from jitterbug. You always have ALSO visit the parking lot because there are interesting thing there too:



On the roof of the rail:



What you can't see is that behind me was a dead bus getting a new fuel pump that he bought from one of the vendors!

Here is a car that was found in a junkyard right across the road from where my sad airplane lives. Glad Jeremy found it and took it home, it is a decent little driver from the looks of it. It was the only MkI there since hubby insisted that we take the 'vert. It was a nice day for it.



This car lives up in Barrie (belongs to skankaholic) and it was SOOOOO clean. Well built, well detailed and very worthy of a trophy. I suspect it won, and certainly deserved it.
(Drew!!!! You need to paint Carrots! Fresh Mars is SO gorgeous!)



He had a newly installed custom stereo setup which was nicely executed too! 



And then there was this black beauty:



I didn't get a picture of that car from the outside, nor ANY of the very clean red Slegato, my own car, or the Flash silver 16V. Sciroccos were pretty well represented. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> El T, I'm so sorry about not being able to help. I am so close!
> 
> I'm up in Maine, no Scirocco but temps are great and today is the first day of rain, no biggie.
> 
> :thumbup:


nah dude, I did not mean by the rant that the usual suspects aren't helping. I hope that is not what it sounded like. It had to do with more that the MK1/Scirocco wrenchers are not in the area and if they are I haven't found them yet....

you sir are killing me some lobsters, carry on!:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Needed ASAP Scirocco support vinyl sticker in gray, blue or white shipped to 19803. 

Who had these???

Lets make a deal for 2 of these

Thanks
El t


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

That was dr frazer

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*muhahaha*

Evil titter

Definition of TITTER

: to laugh in a nervous, affected, or partly suppressed manner : giggle, snicker


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Evil titter
> 
> Definition of TITTER
> 
> : to laugh in a nervous, affected, or partly suppressed manner : giggle, snicker


...which could arise from hearing the word TITTER...:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

StaHiMooney said:


> Evil titter
> 
> Definition of TITTER
> 
> : to laugh in a nervous, affected, or partly suppressed manner : giggle, snicker


Does this have anything to do with the vehicle missing from my driveway?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> *Elinor* , you say? (Perhaps you were thinking of the film 'Wizards'...)
> http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/2/4/1/9/2/5/9/Elinore-from-Wizards-45263585032.jpeg


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Does this have anything to do with the vehicle missing from my driveway?


I think the car has a name now! Titter is a great name for a Scirocco ( belonging to somone else). Now where's that waitress with the coffee (wait a minute...*I* am the waitress :banghead Okay, going to get coffee...back to hear more evil hints being dropped ......muahahahaha!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh boy.









They DO multiply.

Brendan


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

I like Eleanor... titter just sounds dirty. That's totally out of character for me... LOL

Repost from FaceCrack...

Have you ever awoken mad as hell because the vampires stole your .50 caliber machine guns off of the roof rack on your scirocco? I've been off balance all day because of this. :banghead:


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> Does this have anything to do with the vehicle missing from my driveway?


Nope.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> I like Eleanor... titter just sounds dirty. That's totally out of character for me... LOL
> 
> Repost from FaceCrack...
> 
> Have you ever awoken mad as hell because the vampires stole your .50 caliber machine guns off of the roof rack on your scirocco? I've been off balance all day because of this. :banghead:


Nope, but that does sound like the way I dreM. (oh autocorrect, how I have missed you...that was the third attempt at "dream" and close enough!)

I had one recently wherenImrecall driving my bug and accounting for its "features"... That being the "variable power assist" brakes and steering, and the "works when it is in the mood" speedometer. 

Is it a bad thing when your daily has more "features" than all of your Sciroccos put together? 

In other news, I have worked my ass off on this yard and house and they still look like crap. I'm now on a walkout (with a very nice cherry pilsner I might add :beer The maid needs a raise. My cousin Wayne from Maine should arrive at any minute, and I expect Miss Carrots in my driveway by tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Nope.


(coughs into hand) 
Bullsh*t!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

I bought two fenders in Canton Ohio that's all I will admit to.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> I bought two fenders in Canton Ohio that's all I will admit to.


MkII fenders? that's no secret, we know why you need those! (well, one of them anyway) No, what inquiring minds want to know is this: What kind of bribe did you give the NAVCOMHOMEPAC? 

And also, what became of that Calloway? Hopefully it is being driven!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

punchbug said:


> MkII fenders? that's no secret, we know why you need those! (well, one of them anyway) No, what inquiring minds want to know is this: What kind of bribe did you give the NAVCOMHOMEPAC?
> 
> And also, what became of that Calloway? Hopefully it is being driven!


I lost touch with the gent who bought it. Last I heard it was still kicking.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Years ago, like 3 or 4 or more, the wife and I went to a concert with her sister-in-law. I wore my Team Scirocco hat. The SiL drove us all in her van. When we returned to her house, it was very late and I was half asleep. I woke my ass up and drove the wife home. I also left my hat in the SiL's van. I had completely forgotten about it. :banghead: A few days later, I called her up and said "Hey, I left my hat in your van, can you put it aside for me?" She said "Yeah, I saw it. No problem."

It was a while before we went back over to her place (she lives about 30 minutes away) and I forgot about the hat. Fast forward a couple years and I keep forgetting about the hat on the rare occasions we pop over. About 2 years ago, we stopped by and I remembered! I asked her about it. "Oh yeah, it should be in the closet." She does a quick search and can't find it.  Searches some other spots and still can't find it. I figure it got thrown out at some point, write it off as gone, and resign myself to being a sad panda.

Tonight I get a text from the SiL: "Guess what". "What?" I reply. "I found your hat," she sends back. Fireworks explode! Angels sing from on high! I am beside myself with happiness. She found it in a box under her bed. :what: Doesn't matter as it has been found and she's going to leave it right there until the wife and I visit her 3 weeks from today.

It's alive!!! Soon it will be in my hands again and on my head!

I'm giddy...

He's Geddy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> He's Geddy:


Hells yeah he is, and did they ever put on a great show last night!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok back from holiday in MO. What did I miss???? 
I still that c clamp exhaust tool. At the present rate I'm not getting the scirocco ready sir the show on Saturday.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, two things. 

1. My brother is selling his 1983 Rabbit GTI.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6087093-FS-1983-Rabbit-GTI-%96-DE-PA-NJ-MD

2. Anyone else going to Deutsche Classic that I don't already know about?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6074056-Deutsche-Classic-July-13th

That is all.

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

It never ceases to amaze me the looks my 16v gets. Today was no exception - I needed to run to the bank so thought I'd drive the Scirocco to give it some exercise. Pulled in and a couple in a newer Passat wagon pulled in behind me, turned around and stopped as I was getting out of the car just long enough to grin and give me the thumbs up before driving off.

After getting home I decided to give it a long-overdue bath. My neighbor across the street stopped by to introduce himself and we chatted for a few minutes. As it turns out he had an Mk 1 back in the day....

And this was just today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the looks my 16v gets. Today was no exception - I needed to run to the bank so thought I'd drive the Scirocco to give it some exercise. Pulled in and a couple in a newer Passat wagon pulled in behind me, turned around and stopped as I was getting out of the car just long enough to grin and give me the thumbs up before driving off.
> 
> After getting home I decided to give it a long-overdue bath. My neighbor across the street stopped by to introduce himself and we chatted for a few minutes. As it turns out he had an Mk 1 back in the day....
> 
> And this was just today.


I swear, Scirocco are like Kevin Bacon - all are connected by six degrees or less!

Well, some modifications on the house, but somewhat car related. I had a cool idea for the house numbers, since we didn't have any out front:



















Custom Euro plate!

And in other news, Crosby is learning to self feed.



















And play nicely with Albert.










Friends!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

:thumbup: Joe!

I just spent the afternoon, yesterday, with _my _kid. Only he's 22...  

Funniest damn thing; while walk'n n' talk'n I popped into a Mcee-D's and he ordered two quarter-pounders and pulled out some kind of plastic dookicky and swiped it and I was like... 

"damn, he's all grow'd up now..."


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks good Joe. Now you eating just got easier for both of you, but now you'll have to clean up more.  But, you have Albert, that should be a big help. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> :thumbup: Joe!
> 
> I just spent the afternoon, yesterday, with _my _kid. Only he's 22...
> 
> ...


I've heard it happens fast...



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Looks good Joe. Now you eating just got easier for both of you, but now you'll have to clean up more.  But, you have Albert, that should be a big help. :thumbup:


Indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> I've heard it happens fast...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. :thumbup:



Man Can I relate with all of that!!

100% NEptuno Approved :thumbup:









*
PICTURE CATHY*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Man Can I relate with all of that!!
> 
> 100% NEptuno Approved :thumbup:


Joe, before long he'll be jumping the pond in his quad. Wait, that would be Jacob....

And they grow up faster than *ElT owns a darn page!!!!!* Get on that T! You're not new....:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neppy, Don't tell me we have to go through all this all over again... do we?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Joe, before long he'll be ....:laugh:



Joe, Go look at the kid. Now, visualize _him _giving _you _a piggyback ride. 


Perspective is a hell of a thing...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Anyone remember me?*

Hello all!! Anyone remember me?? Here's a picture of me and Nataku to refresh your memories:









Or, perhaps, a picture of rocco_crossing and I to refresh your memories??










It's been too long... the princess has been in self-exile, as my beloved Glenn found a new home about 2.5 years ago. How DARE the princess sell her Mk1 Scirocco?!??! 

But I'm back! And better than ever!!!! :laugh: :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

hey konomi :wave: Great to see you back on here! You are looking so happy, and I know you miss Glenn, but he is well loved in his new home, so it is all good. :thumbup: Klaus says Hi. He is my good boy, but I seem to be emptying his tank for some reason (which may be a combo of right foot plus vroooom......pshhttttt....vroooooom....pshhhht....:laugh
Are you guys getting the white MkI out much these days? And congrats on the house eh?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi punchbug!! Yes, I miss Glenn a lot  Greta doesn't get out much because she likes to suck up all the juice of the battery and we have to charge up every time. Rhett suggested a battery conserver or something of that sort. Brian is thinking it's the alternator. IDK what to think because it just looks like a jumble of tubes and metal thingies when I open up the hood. :what:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

don't open the hood 

unless you are in the hood. :sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Konomi said:


> Hi punchbug!! Yes, I miss Glenn a lot  Greta doesn't get out much because she likes to suck up all the juice of the battery and we have to charge up every time. Rhett suggested a battery conserver or something of that sort. Brian is thinking it's the alternator. IDK what to think because it just looks like a jumble of tubes and metal thingies when I open up the hood. :what:


Hi Konomi!

It's not likely the alternator. Every time I've had a current draw on a Scirocco it's been in the radio circuit. Pull that fuse and see if the problem goes away. Also, you can narrow it down to which circuit it is by using this same method and a voltmeter.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

I to am addicted.I started with one,now I have a 76,83,and a dealer installed turbo 85.
I am going to start on my cleaning up the Legend Turbo.
I don't know if I will start a thread.I am thinking of just posting it up after its running,not restored just running.
This is my scirocco there are many like it,but this one is mine.
















The first time I seen the legend,I was just disbeliefe that it was left in shambles.
Dogs ate the seats,side glass down,cracked dash,no sun roof,on and on.
But the owner of Afordable German would not let any one touch the engine
compartment.
He wanted 1200 3 1/² years ago.Some body parts got sold,rims and tires sold.
Hell uncle Hal picked parts of it.
It dropped down to 600.I got my tax return and bought it.And on the way home I crashed my
83.
So now I need to fix the frame and drive it.So I can fix my 83.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Hi Konomi!
> 
> It's not likely the alternator. Every time I've had a current draw on a Scirocco it's been in the radio circuit. Pull that fuse and see if the problem goes away. Also, you can narrow it down to which circuit it is by using this same method and a voltmeter.


X 2. I have had two that I regularly pulled fuse number three on (purple being one) and silver has her radio rewired so it goes OFF with the key. Not sure what it is about that circuit, but I agree Daun. Pulling that fuse would be my first simple diagnostic, and it such an easy thing to do. Park car, pull fuse. Start car, reinstall fuse if you need tunes. Simple! And Hi again konomi! :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Joe, before long he'll be jumping the pond in his quad. Wait, that would be Jacob....
> 
> And they grow up faster than *ElT owns a darn page!!!!!* Get on that T! You're not new....:laugh:


I will own the page later. Maybe tomorrow. Cathy. Where were you, dawn and hubby 5 years ago on see 7/12/2008?

So you see priorities!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I will own the page later. Maybe tomorrow. Cathy. Where were you, dawn and hubby 5 years ago on see 7/12/2008?
> 
> So you see priorities!


Hmmm, I wonder if we we. Owning? 

^ And I will leave the autocorrect's version of "I wonder if we were bowling?" since it is actually pretty funny. :laugh: These newfangled devices are so smart


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

How's that plane coming Cathy? Finished the backside of the house today. Now all that is left are two gables and I should have one done next weekend, which I have three days off. By then I'll be out of siding and have to order some more-and they take *forever*.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> How's that plane coming Cathy? Finished the backside of the house today. Now all that is left are two gables and I should have one done next weekend, which I have three days off. By then I'll be out of siding and have to order some more-and they take *forever*.


Lokks like we have a horse race on our hands John! The plane has the major structural done, but there is still a lot of other work remaining. There are instruments that need attention, wiring and mechanical to hook back up, paint, and the ever loving new mountain of paper that needs to be generated. I hope there are enough trees! There will be an intolerable wait with some of that process, I have no doubt. My money is on the painter holding things up, but we will see.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Holy humidity! 

Where's my land snorkel? :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Daily LOL (courtesy of a friend of mine in the news biz): 

http://deadspin.com/usa-today-article-on-zimmerman-verdict-quotes-a-howie-774049646 


:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

It was in the 90's here today and the car was reading 100 when I came out from work(black car in sun all day). We can't handle these temps up here. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> It was in the 90's here today and the car was reading 100 when I came out from work(black car in sun all day). We can't handle these temps up here. :thumbdown:


I hear you. I've been enjoying the convertible since the bug's the only AC option and her AC is "making noise". And on top of it we seem to have a bumper crop of super mosquitoes, with extra itchy bites. I'm digging my skin off, but it doesn.t help. I'd almost rather have poison ivy. Almost. Supposed to be hot here all week with no relief in sight. But it is summer.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Try and find some Jewelweed in spray bottle form. There are some local people that make it around here, but usually you can find it in your favorite woo-woo or healthfood store. Works wonders on mosquito bites as well as poison ivy. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Someone tossed my hardware bucket at the shop with my door linkage 

Upset :banghead:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

prom king said:


> Someone tossed my hardware bucket at the shop with my door linkage
> 
> Upset :banghead:


What side was the door linkage on?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> What side was the door linkage on?


The side where you own the page!!!!,:banghead:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cathy would Italian with a hint of German do?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

something harery:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Cathy would Italian with a hint of German do?


Sure! I am trying to summon up the energy to go run (slowly) in this heat. I may make it to the end of the driveway and decide otherwise, ugh. Yucky sticky here. but we whine no matter what, it is the Canadian way!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Cathy would Italian with a hint of German do?


http://www.nasa.gov/press/2013/july/nasa-hubble-finds-new-neptune-moon/#.UehwIadlDfo



> *NASA Hubble Finds New Neptune Moon*
> 
> WASHINGTON -- NASA's Hubble Space Telescope has discovered a new moon orbiting the distant blue-green planet Neptune, the 14th known to be circling the giant planet.
> 
> ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ElT, the ownage was great, but it could have been really cool if you used it to announce your new moon. I mean, who gets a new moon? I'm excited enough that I got a new bag of cat food so my grey cat doesn't have to rip my face off. My sole function in life is to keep his dish full, and although his gravitational field is strengthening, he still has no moon.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> ElT, the ownage was great, but it could have been really cool if you used it to announce your new moon. I mean, who gets a new moon? I'm excited enough that I got a new bag of cat food so my grey cat doesn't have to rip my face off. My sole function in life is to keep his dish full, and although his gravitational field is strengthening, he still has no moon.


I know that I like being loud at times, actually I enjoy it, but in matters of lunar ownership I leave the boasting and carrying on to my larger homeboy Jupiter (spelled the same in Spanish, fyi)...

BTW feed that cat please or it will go into another of those hawk killing rampages again!!

Oh and while we are intoo rampage talk, the vanagon overheard the scirocco and desided to really poop its exhaust. Really there is no winnning there ah? So I had to drop the coin on the pipes $300+ for the 3 main pipes and hardware for the waterboxer...

Ok well, I get a moon  *Thank you Mr Berk for the global FYI*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

On the Other Hand...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Dum dum dum dum 
dum dum dum dum dum DUM dum...... 
 


punchbug said:


> ElT, the ownage was great, but it could have been really cool if you used it to announce your new moon. I mean, who gets a new moon? I'm excited enough that I got a new bag of cat food so my grey cat doesn't have to rip my face off. My sole function in life is to keep his dish full, and although his gravitational field is strengthening, he still has no moon.


 Cathy, mind if I steal that, and put it on FB?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Dum dum dum dum
> dum dum dum dum dum DUM dum......
> 
> Cathy, mind if I steal that, and put it on FB?


Sure, fine, but it would be even cooler is I had a picture of the fat grey lump! He's eating ATM. 

ElT! Is CS/2004 N1 the best name you could come up with? It's so cold.....And you have to love the synchronous failures. I'm still waiting for her royal Porchiness to blow up something, since she is now in a position of power...(the boy's truck still had no heads, and it seems when you launch your Seadoo and discover that Jetta door seals are not watertight, other items, like your starter start to get real needy real fast. So he has to daily the Boxster )

I spent my day yesterday driving Sciroccos, so it was not hateful. We had a wild storm last night...

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/vi...her-storm-recap/2312993038001/2312993038001_0

and the power was out for the night. Not sure how the rest of the province survived it, but it should make tonight's ******* wedding more "interesting" with all the mud. This one promises to be a dooozie even by our standards. At least the heat is gone.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Metal ID reqested*

OKay, so the kid was thinking that his starter failed due to the drowning, but it appears not. When he got looking, there was this metal wedged between the bell housing and the flywheel. Any idea what that piece is? 





Thanks, it seems to start better for some reason without that chunk there, LOL.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> It was in the 90's here today and the car was reading 100 when I came out from work(black car in sun all day). We can't handle these temps up here. :thumbdown:


Oh I'm so happy I moved out of Maine and into some place warm now. I'm loving this 95 degree weather. And the best thing, it cools down to 59 at night.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh I'm so happy I moved out of Maine and into some place warm now. I'm loving this 95 degree weather. And the best thing, it cools down to 59 at night.


Having been to Bend I have to agree, it certainly is beautiful there. I have a friend up there that is a transplant from here. He's completely insane, you'd like him immediately. Look up Dan Lindsay. Punch him in the throat for me. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh I'm so happy I moved out of Maine and into some place warm now. I'm loving this 95 degree weather. And the best thing, it cools down to 59 at night.


Actually we've had a LOT of days in the 90's this summer. I wish I could move north to escape it. Seems that is it's not raining, then it's in the 90's this year.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear that. I hate this stuff. Keep joking with the wife that I want to move to Norway or Scotland or something. 

I don't normally spend a LOT of time outside but I also hate sitting around indoors all day. Just going out to work in the garage for 5 minutes leaves me with a soaked t-shirt and the immediate urge to take another shower. Nope. Don't like it at all.

Fortunately the super-hot swampy summer time here _usually_ doesn't last that long and the rest of the summer is pretty nice.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The heat has gone here, but it is still very hazy and humid. I took the same attitude I did when I ran the greenhouse...just get used to it and pace yourself. I spend as much time as I can outside. Summer is too short!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Would like to put these wheels on the Vanagon


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Did the rear brakes on the GTI yesterday and found I had a rear wheel bearing gone. So now I have to order it. Took the Slegato to work today, which I don't like to do because there are too many tourists from too many different states driving around town to be safe for it. My alternator is still having issues and at lunch it quit. Damn, 40 miles from home. Hit it with a screwdriver a few times and had 12V all the way home. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Saw this thought is was funny societal commentary


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ElT, What is in the white & yellow box? (Is this a Hipster-Trap?)


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

TBerk said:


> ElT, What is in the white & yellow box? (Is this a Hipster-Trap?)


they're hipster cigarettes.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TBerk said:


> ElT, What is in the white & yellow box? (Is this a Hipster-Trap?)





fundmc said:


> they're hipster cigarettes.


Looks like 'Burts Bees' lip balm stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> ElT, What is in the white & yellow box? (Is this a Hipster-Trap?)


I think they were called free spirits


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> I think they were called free spirits


American Spirits ciggies.

I don't miss smoking at all, especially in this heat. Tho, this week is MUCH nicer than last.

:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> American Spirits ciggies.
> 
> I don't miss smoking at all, especially in this heat. Tho, this week is MUCH nicer than last.
> 
> :thumbup:



It has been a while for me so, I forget details like that, but not miss the money I used to spend on smokes


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> American Spirits ciggies.
> 
> I don't miss smoking at all, especially in this heat. Tho, this week is MUCH nicer than last.
> 
> :thumbup:





Neptuno said:


> It has been a while for me so, I forget details like that, but not miss the money I used to spend on smokes


I quit, too! 2+ months now. Over $400 put into savings.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, you know what I did to my s'rocco today?

I turn the goddam heather ON this morning while driving to work!
It was 13C (55F).


Fawk, wheather really sucks this summer up here...
Seriously considering winter tires


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I would love to have 55 here this summer. I don't like the heat and we are getting a LOT of it this year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I would love to have 55 here this summer. I don't like the heat and we are getting a LOT of it this year.


We had nice cool weather today! I dug daylilies all day and never even broke a sweat. Split them out to four friends...about a wheelbarrow's worth for each with leaves off...cleared room for some new ones for me. It has been an interesting week here....we had police-with-dogs search for knife wielding neighbor Monday, and today 26 tractor trailer loads of "biosolids" went on a field to the west. Would have been fun if the truckloads of ****/cops/dogs/nutcase were all on the same day ( it was the same field...) :laugh: The fun out here never lets up!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I know that I like being loud at times, actually I enjoy it, but in matters of lunar ownership I leave the boasting and carrying on to my larger homeboy Jupiter (spelled the same in Spanish, fyi)...
> 
> BTW feed that cat please or it will go into another of those hawk killing rampages again!!
> 
> ...


I Neptuno do name thy formerly (and boringly) know moon CS/2004 N1 as * Scirocco* the hottest moon name in the solar system!

There checked, done!
:heart:

El t/ Neptuno


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Cathy... You asked for it. Zoe finished your black socket...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

StaHiMooney said:


> Cathy... You asked for it. Zoe finished your black socket...



Dooooode.....

Did she powder coat that thing :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Cathy... You asked for it. Zoe finished your black socket...


[Mr Burns voice on]
Exxxcdelllent! It's perfect! 

I thought of it Tuesday at the hangar when I was making sure that my tools all got put away. Smiled when I saw the empty spot... reminded me of Sciroccos and they always make me happy.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Almost 23 hours since the last post 

Hopefully people are out driving there Sciroccos, I am currently out enjoying a drive in my 78


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Almost 23 hours since the last post
> 
> Hopefully people are out driving there Sciroccos, I am currently out enjoying a drive in my 78


I was...drove to the hangar ( an hour one way), then had to chase after my structures guy who left his tools at the hangar (an hour and a half to his place) and then another 40 minutes home after that. The endless vroooom....pshhhht.....never gets old. I just love driving that car! In other news, we have this cause for celebration! Successful landing after a year and a half off the ground! We literally lifted it off the stands, just like the way we reposition MkIs on the dyno....




Oh, and you may wonder why the perfectly good elevator has been taken off. As if such a thing should be a mystery on the Scirocco forum. Just think about why YOU have removed perfectly good parts...(hehehe)

Yup, she feels more alive now that she rolls a bit and the struts absorb your weight crawling in. SO now I need to call the painter. Getting there....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Awesome news, Cathy!

Can you post a link to the Ercoupe thread if you have one?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Awesome news, Cathy!
> 
> Can you post a link to the Ercoupe thread if you have one?


As in a build thread? I don't have one yet. I think I may add one to the WSR site at some point. And I have time lapse video that I need to learn to edit. Can anyone suggest a good basic site about video? I don't really "get" the different file extension and codec stuff. If I could post the 'coupe stuff, I could also post the Cincy time lapse stuff from the garage.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I would love to see more posts on the 'Coupe, when time and technology allow. :thumbup:

I myself had an "unintended modification" on Saturday. 










We had just left for our first date since April. :banghead:

That is the hook end of a rubber bungee strap. Thankfully, I had my knife on me. I pulled over, cut strap off, drove on the hook to the movie (I was NOT going to miss the showtime). 

After the movie, changed the tire, put on spare, drove to dinner.

Date night was still a great success - we caught the movie, had a lovely dinner and came home to a sleeping baby.

WIN!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, I would love to see more posts on the 'Coupe, when time and technology allow. :thumbup:
> 
> I myself had an "unintended modification" on Saturday.
> 
> ...




A For Effort buddy!!!!

I know that feeling.......:thumbup::thumbup:

We had a Staycation at a local (great) getaway....worst that happen was a silly kid on a black SUV zooming by and yelling HIPPY!!!! at us. I was driving the brik


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Date night was still a great success - we caught the movie, had a lovely dinner and came home to a sleeping baby.
> 
> WIN!


There HAS to be more to the end of that story :sly:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

im selling this:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, I would love to see more posts on the 'Coupe, when time and technology allow. :thumbup:
> 
> I myself had an "unintended modification" on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Those tires must be bad luck. I bought a set of Sport Comp 2's last year and got a screw in it within the first 2 weeks of driving, not even 200 miles on them. Luckily it was repaired and they've been fine. Still a pain in the butt.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Joe, hoping the wife'l-unit appreciates the Goal Orrientated, 'Finish the Mission', Devil Take th Hindmost, :We Push On" aspect of date night w/ the Most Important One. I applaude you Mon Frere. (Making those Caveman noises re: 'Tim, the Toolman, Taaaaaylor!') ElT: lets look into that Virgin Mobile/Atlantic, etc guy about a quick jaunt out to your Moon, some time soon...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> There HAS to be more to the end of that story :sly:


I guess we will have to wait till spring for an announcement....

Personally I am ready for a week away from my spousal unit, but shudder to think of what I will come home to. Time will tell...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I myself had an "unintended modification" on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is the oil dipstick stuck in the tire? :sly:





Michael Bee said:


> There HAS to be more to the end of that story :sly:


At least his house did not blow up.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I guess we will have to wait till spring for an announcement....
> 
> Personally I am ready for a week away from my spousal unit, but shudder to think of what I will come home to. Time will tell...


My assumption is that I will be seeing you around the time I get home from work. I tried calling your U.S. cell but no answer. No worries - no news is assumed to be good news.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> My assumption is that I will be seeing you around the time I get home from work. I tried calling your U.S. cell but no answer. No worries - no news is assumed to be good news.


Enjoy AirVenture at Oshkosh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Enjoy AirVenture at Oshkosh


Oh it is an adventure already..I was up early herding chickens down the street, then a big breakfast and we are sorting out what the "not a plan" is since weather is sketchy. Airplanes don't do so well in sketchy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Oh it is an adventure already..
> I was up early herding chickens down the street, then a big breakfast and we are sorting out what the "not a plan" is since weather is sketchy.
> 
> Airplanes don't do so well in sketchy.


 Bah! When the weather is bad you just Invert and fly upside down; that way your head dont get wet... 

[edit for Ownage...]

searching for *Scirocco Inverted* found:











> This is the Air Scirocco (Inverted Rubber) table tennis inverted rubber, a new innovation from Air.
> Air is proud to introduce its premier rubber, the Scirocco.
> SF uses "the GREEN" technology, featuring an incredible new sponge that maintains its speed with all glues, even the water-based VOC-free glue.
> The SF is a not only spin rubber but also a speed rubber. It is very bouncy and gives a tremendous catapult effect. It is excellent for top spinning, looping, and counter looping.
> ...


Hmmm, in addition to it being 'almost on-topic', it could even be describing a prophylactic. (go back and read it again...)


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Best exhaust mod ever?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> Best exhaust mod ever?



_That_ sounds like a Banana in the Tail Pipe...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

It has been a boring few months here in KC. but it looks like the Falcon is finally heading to its new home.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> ... it looks like the Falcon is finally heading to its new home.


:thumbup: Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave: yes you!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> :wave: yes you!


_Good Night & Good Morning!_ :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

My new Scirocco made it home. You all know her as the Falcon


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> My new Scirocco made it home. You all know her as the Falcon


Glad to see that the Falcon made it to Wisconsin 

When will you be able to go home and drive this Scirocco?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Glad to see that the Falcon made it to Wisconsin
> 
> When will you be able to go home and drive this Scirocco?


I'm scheduled to go home on the 17th, and the new brake lines should be waiting for me when I get there.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

She made it! Blown brake line and dripping oil filter and all! 
Glad it made it fine! 
Enjoy, my friend.
Take good care of her.
-Chewie OUT!


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

It's amazing how far you can go by downshifting and using the parking brake for the last little bit.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Just got back from Montana in Pete's new '88 Mk2; had an 'interesting' glitch, kinda odd. The car has a 2.0L 16v, otherwise stock for current purpose. 

Started in the morning, all normal. Drove about 2 miles (in town, low speeds) and the coolant overheat light came on (blinking); coolant gauge needle still showing cool, oil also cool. 

Stopped and shut down, ended up disconnecting the coolant sensor lead at the head and grounding it to a nearby bolt head; reconnected and all fine. Needle normal cool, oil normal cool, no overheat light. 

So all fine until southern WY, light came on again. Didn't clear by grounding, but needle was normal "hot", just to the right of the light; and oil was also normal "hot", about 100- 105 degrees C. 

No major leaks, although the cap on top of the expansion tank was venting a bit. Might be a poor seal, it'll get replaced. Coolant level is OK, albeit currently too much water and not enough anti-freeze/ coolant, that too will be corrected. 

We drove it home, coolant gauge needle and oil temp both stayed 'normal' for running conditions, but the g*ttd*mn overheat light stayed on. 

Anybody seen this? Any ideas? I'm at a loss to explain. :screwy:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

must've been a factory option in '88.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Anybody seen this? Any ideas? I'm at a loss to explain. :screwy:


 Stupid question, but how close to minimum was the coolant in the reservoir? I see this happen in the vanagon quite a bit. If too low the shaking around trows the sensor of while banking or accelerating, making the sensor read low. 

Other ideas: brake on the wire after grounding, or bad sensor. 

Maybe? 


Oh and just saw this pic..... 

Wondered what happened to all these cars? 












HTH, 
el t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Bah! When the weather is bad you just Invert and fly upside down; that way your head dont get wet...
> 
> [edit for Ownage...]
> 
> ...


 TBerk, you always find the fun stuff. they must have had cholland spin testing for them!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> We drove it home, coolant gauge needle and oil temp both stayed 'normal' for running conditions, but the g*ttd*mn overheat light stayed on.
> 
> Anybody seen this? Any ideas? I'm at a loss to explain. :screwy:


 Mine does the same. Overheat light come on and off randomly, sometimes barely blinking. Gauge needle always fine. I can drive a month without «issues» then the light reminds me I should pay attention to details... 
I've been told about a bad circuit in the instrument panel. 
Problem with expan. tank level sensor is not an option since my car is not equipped with such hi-tech device.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Stupid question, but how close to minimum was the coolant in the reservoir? I see this happen in the vanagon quite a bit. If too low the shaking around trows the sensor of while banking or accelerating, making the sensor read low.
> 
> Other ideas: brake on the wire after grounding, or bad sensor.
> 
> ...


 green one is still in parts 
The Red Baron is still being used as a daily, I have to work on trying to figure out why fans are not working 
silver one is mine and it gets driven every once in a while tends to run hot in traffic so it only sees highway driving until I can figure out why. 
Blue one dont know


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...We drove it home, coolant gauge needle and oil temp both stayed 'normal' for running conditions, but the g*ttd*mn overheat light stayed on.





Neptuno said:


> Stupid question, but how close to minimum was the coolant in the reservoir? Other ideas: brake on the wire after grounding, or bad sensor.





onurB said:


> Mine does the same. Overheat light come on and off randomly, sometimes barely blinking. Gauge needle always fine. I can drive a month without «issues» then the light reminds me I should pay attention to details...
> I've been told about a bad circuit in the instrument panel.
> Problem with expan. tank level sensor is not an option since my car is not equipped with such hi-tech device.


 I guess this confirms that I'm a Mk1 guy... I'd thought the light was 'overheat', but it's also 'low coolant' ("Doh!" moment, I saw the sensor on thop of the expansion tank and didn't stop to think, "How does this sensor alert the driver?"). I'd checked coolant level visually, but it might be that the sensor requires a bit more to be happy, or is defective... one more item to check out on the list of minor glitches. 

:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> I guess this confirms that I'm a Mk1 guy... I'd thought the light was 'overheat', but it's also 'low coolant' ("Doh!" moment, I saw the sensor on thop of the expansion tank and didn't stop to think, "How does this sensor alert the driver?"). I'd checked coolant level visually, but it might be that the sensor requires a bit more to be happy, or is defective... one more item to check out on the list of minor glitches.
> 
> :beer:


 
Wow, this was an educational moment brought to you by the letters


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> I guess this confirms that I'm a Mk1 guy... I'd thought the light was 'overheat', but it's also 'low coolant' ("Doh!" moment, I saw the sensor on thop of the expansion tank and didn't stop to think, "How does this sensor alert the driver?"). I'd checked coolant level visually, but it might be that the sensor requires a bit more to be happy, or is defective... one more item to check out on the list of minor glitches.
> 
> :beer:


 Karl, you're definitely a MkI guy and I'm surprised nobody here mentioned that if the coolant level is good, this is a quite common issue. Generally, I believe it's the sensor in the tank, but the relay can cause it too. For those that keep an eye on their engines and fluids(like you would), they often just unplug the damned thing and be done with it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Coolant condition, and a calcified sensor, are probably the most common cause here, yes. 

Quick way to (dis)prove: Unplug sensor, and jumper the connector. Light OFF now? Clean sensor (replace if heavily corroded, or if leaking); correct coolant level; change coolant (contaminated / broken-down / wrong-concentration coolant won't pass current between the electrodes properly, resulting in an 'open' at the sensor.) 
Light still being the Blinky B!tch from Hades? 
Faulty 'coolant level control unit', corroded crap, break in wire (from level sensor to relay.)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

SO a local group wants to wrap a mass transit bus. Care to give a buck or 2? This looks cool!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Pooped. Sweaty. Need shower. 

Time and weather finally allowed some serious work on tearing Nina down some more (haven't worked on this in a few weeks.  ) 

E30 iXA powerplant, anyone? It needs a good home (or three....)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> green one is still in parts
> The Red Baron is still being used as a daily, I have to work on trying to figure out why fans are not working
> silver one is mine and it gets driven every once in a while tends to run hot in traffic so it only sees highway driving until I can figure out why.
> Blue one dont know


 Actually, I think the silver one is mine, judging by the part of the license plate that's visible. In which case, it's broken and sitting in front of my house collecting tree sap and bird ****.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Karl, you're definitely a MkI guy and I'm surprised nobody here mentioned that if the coolant level is good, this is a quite common issue. Generally, I believe it's the sensor in the tank, but the relay can cause it too. For those that keep an eye on their engines and fluids(like you would), they often just unplug the damned thing and be done with it.


 Sometimes a film of crud will form over the sensor too, algae or the like. So see if there is slime that can be removed. And add just a bit of coolant. Mine sometimes does that when cold and once the coolant expands it stops...which means it is marginally low for the sensor's liking. 

On another topic, any objection to a whack of airplane pics? I have one or two from Oshkosh. Not much to photograph with the crs for me....they run, I drive them...same same.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> On another topic, any objection to a whack of airplane pics? I have one or two from Oshkosh. Not much to photograph with the crs for me....they run, I drive them...same same.


 Well *I* don't mind but I'm biased.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Well *I* don't mind but I'm biased.


 It what sense the whacking or the plane part? 

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


In other news is this scirocco a gonner or rather a donor???? 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/3935977960.html 

Joy, 
El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Well *I* don't mind but I'm biased.


 Okay, since you want car pics, here's one at Moraine: 

 

Daun, here's one for you  : 

 

And its goofy grin: 

 

The other plane in our convoy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

More planes! Remember, off topic is on topic. Speaking of which, finished one gable end's siding yesterday after work. Saturday a friend and I will trim out that end and start the other gable, which is the last bit of siding to be done.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Should I get these for the vanagon?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Should I get these for the vanagon?
> 
> http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad222/terryknight/Audi Parts/001-1.jpg


 Yes


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. Be cool. Buy the R8s. ^^ 



Neptuno said:


> In other news is this scirocco a gonner or rather a donor????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/3935977960.html
> 
> ...


 VW Scirocco Volkswagen 1979 MINT green


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Guaranteed!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@ElT...Ummm, why WOULDN'T you? 

@ crazyaboutrocs ...looks like we gots us a horserace! 

And Planes? Notta problem!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> In other news is this scirocco a gonner or rather a donor????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/3935977960.html


 Depends on the floors / rockers / suspension mounts. It's pretty rusty but then again I've got a similar condition Mk 1 at the moment that is pretty much airport transportation. Until some bribery and a welder come into the picture.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Daun, here's one for you  :
> 
> 
> 
> And its goofy grin:


 Looks like the same pic to me.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Depends on the floors / rockers / suspension mounts. It's pretty rusty but then again I've got a similar condition Mk 1 at the moment that is pretty much airport transportation. Until some bribery and a welder come into the picture.


 I just think it is a $700 car. I'm afraid ill get crush


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Looks like the same pic to me.


 THAT is because you need to view them with one of THESE: 











You can see the grin if you see it in 3-D. Here it is in ordinary 2-D for those afflicted with modern technology!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

VAGKRAFT 


is coming up FAST, and I totally dropped the ball this year. It is the traditional Track Day North weekend also, but it is the weekend of August 18th!!!!!! All Sciroccoholics may come and stay over in my cat infested house, and there we can regale each other with tales of triumph and woe. Or just drink beer....whatever. So LMK if you are going to adventure up here...sorry for the short notice. Not sure if the show is a preregister deal only, so we will need to check that out ASAP. There's a dyno day locally also, if that is of interest. $50 cash for two pulls. 

So, we could do Friday nite test and tune at the drags, Saturday dyno, Sunday VAGKRAFT or CSCS Import drags/circuit/show/etc. There's a cruise nite Saturday too. Lots of options, too many maybe. LMK if you are headed here....that is about an hour from Buffalo on the good side of the border for those wondering about distance.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Off topic is on topic in this thread, yes?  

First off: Archer, Bob's Burgers, and The Venture Brothers are awesome! yeah, yeah, Archer and Bob's share a voice, but he's great in both. And the Ventures? They're older, but still funny as hell!  

Related to a recent post on this thread: I can't see VAGKRAFT and not think of ... oh crap... both sexes visit this forum. Please ignore. Move along. Nothing to see here. This guy has had too much quality tequila tonight. :laugh: 

Love and happiness to all.... :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> Off topic is on topic in this thread, yes?
> 
> First off: Archer, Bob's Burgers, and The Venture Brothers are awesome! yeah, yeah, Archer and Bob's share a voice, but he's great in both. And the Ventures? They're older, but still funny as hell!
> 
> ...


 Yeah, unfortunate name for sure. I always wonder if people think mine is "German engineered"when I wear the show T shirt. Yeah, I went there.... 

So on the topic of gals, everyone loves a big gal named Fifi, right? she can't help it that she has a large frame.... 

URL=http://s153.photobucket.com/user/starfighter53/media/Oshkosh%202013/IMG_4806a_zps7c061ebc.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> So on the topic of gals, everyone loves a big gal named Fifi, right? she can't help it that she has a large frame....
> 
> URL=http://s153.photobucket.com/user/starfighter53/media/Oshkosh%202013/IMG_4806a_zps7c061ebc.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


 Is this from a show near you? It's not often one gets to see the only airworthy B-29 and I've never seen it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is this from a show near you? It's not often one gets to see the only airworthy B-29 and I've never seen it.


 'Twas from our annual trip to Wisconsin....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

My god, I have to go to that!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

One of my "account managers" (read sales rep lol) goes every year. I guess it's kinda like Cincy for plane people lol.

Great pics Cathy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> One of my "account managers" (read sales rep lol) goes every year. I guess it's kinda like Cincy for plane people lol.
> 
> Great pics Cathy!


 Thanks, when you take hundreds you can get one or two decent ones!  

These gals are, ahem, "big boned"..... 

 

 

Fifi is the only flying B29. These two are the only two of their type in the air...there were only 17 made to start with. Tubby eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My favorite, no matter how many times I see him/her fly, and she is an amazing platform for strobes/pyrotechnics at night too. Here's a big old dirty roll, hanging it all out. 

 


 

Loves me some Beech with an H tail and round engines!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Night air show finale: 

 

 

This was the farewell wall of fire for the pyrotechnicians, who were retiring after this show. The heat off that wall was impressive!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Cathy: 
Cool bunch of pics. And, a little jealous here, that you got to see a Superfortress in person! 

Today was (as it often is) Work Day 6. :| 
Saturdays: one on, one off. Then usually in to either play catch-up, and/or work on my own isht.  

Get home at 5. Start into Das Katie's G6. After having talked about it for, oh, half of forever, it's finally time that we actually get to that audio upgrade in her G6. 
Craptastic base HU & speakers, you need to go! Katie wants working speakers (two had died), good SQ, and more features. Enter a Kenwood KDC-X996. HD Radio, USB, iDevice control, Bluetooth. Newer version of Wilda's radio. 

Rears as an example: there's no difference here, right? :laugh: 
 


And, look what rolled into the cabin from the trunk, when I pulled the rear seats out: 
 

Her best guess is that she got it at Cincy last year? I thought it might have been mine... 
She said something like "oh, Jayne (her car) must have missed going to Cincy this year, so he gave you a Scirocco!" 
:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Approved by lady pilots! :thumbup: 

:thumbup: 

What we did to deserve :beer:, yeah, even me....though I got passed by old guys and strollers.... 

opcorn: 

Tried to see the world premier of "Planes" but they turned us away.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Another from "our side": 

 

In simulated pursuit of "their side": 

 

Hmm, wonder why they changed the tail number? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

And now from the "odds and ends" file, (focusing on the "odds") 

Short runway? No problem! (love the lettering on this one!) 

 

EVs: 

 

I heard a woman speak whose Tesla's plate surround read "My other EV is on Mars"; she flew, but through the Martian atmosphere to land the Rover and other equipment. Very interesting! 

And then there is this guy. They have to stiffen things a lot so the rotor doesn't chop through the tail boom ( makes for a bad day) 

 

Sonex will be glad to help you towards your dream of a personal jet  

 

AAAAND Brats. With a healthy side full of fibre, calcium and vitamin nom nom nom.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Stubborn plug wire question*

Sorry in advance for ON topic, but I am trying to remove spark plugs on yon 16V for reasons to be discussed at some future date. Anyway, #4 (I think, the one on the DS anyhoo) will NOT release its wire...the boot just will not pull up. The other three were no issue, and I have never had one seized on before. So tips for removal are welcome. 

I have tried as much force as my puny hands can manage, upwards prying with offset needlenose pliers, wrapping an electrical wire around the boot and pulling up...I do not have the little finger loop things on any of them, so if that is the key, nope, not gonna happen. Anyway, not sure Kroil is the answer here due to angle of attack. (issue is likely up under at the end of the plug). 

LMK what you've triumphed with. THX. I promise, there will be gearhead type pics later, probably enough planes eh?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

If you are pulling with all your strength then the little puller thing won't help either. You are stronger than it. And thanks. Now there is another place/event I need to visit with my limited vacation time each year....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> If you are pulling with all your strength then the little puller thing won't help either. You are stronger than it. And thanks. Now there is another place/event I need to visit with my limited vacation time each year....


 Well, it appears I am strong enough...pics will follow


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So, I am really interested in this Oshkosh thing. It's looks like the coolest airshow in the world. Any experience camping, and if so, how is it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So, I am really interested in this Oshkosh thing. It's looks like the coolest airshow in the world. Any experience camping, and if so, how is it?


 We always camp under the plane and it is great! There is camping at Camp Scholler on the grounds too, and there are some who stay in dorms. Not sure how fast those get booked up- likely fast.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> We always camp under the plane and it is great! There is camping at Camp Scholler on the grounds too, and there are some who stay in dorms. Not sure how fast those get booked up- likely fast.


 I've done a stay in the college dorm in a near by town, I think it was $30 to $40 day, of course this an EAA member rate. This stay in the dorm was in 2003. I think I booked this dorm, in April of that year.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*S*



California 16v said:


> I've done a stay in the college dorm in a near by town, I think it was $30 to $40 day, of course this an EAA member rate. This stay in the dorm was in 2003. I think I booked this dorm, in April of that year.


 EAA membership is not that expensive anyway, and it gets you into the grounds cheaper. So Join EAA, then do Airventure. In other news, I may have other news shortly. Still waiting on bank #2, but #1 will loan me the $.  Excited. Now to go get some spark plugs for the ailing 16V.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*S*



California 16v said:


> I've done a stay in the college dorm in a near by town, I think it was $30 to $40 day, of course this an EAA member rate. This stay in the dorm was in 2003. I think I booked this dorm, in April of that year.


 EAA membership is not that expensive anyway, and it gets you into the grounds cheaper. So Join EAA, then do Airventure. In other news, I may have other news shortly. Still waiting on bank #2, but #1 will loan me the $.  Excited!!!!!!!!!! Now to go get some spark plugs for the ailing 16V. 


BAck to it, more Airventure for now... 

We were given a tour of the fabulous engine shop at ****ar Grove. 

 

Here is a cam from their "Wall of Shame": 

 

The engine for someone's baby: 

 

And for someone else's baby: 

 

They use av-grade silk to seal the oil in. Likely a real old technology, but the double strand works to this day: 

 

Our Navion's wing, Brad's Bonanza, and the BIG jet that cut in between us on final approach to Oshkosh. NOT impressed!!!! 


 

No worries, here is a pictorial of what Bonanzas do to the air around them. mUAHAHAHAHAHa! 

 

A few expensive aluminum sculptures on the taxiway:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I guarantee this will be a double post. Vortex is being really stupid for me...posts vanish then all come through at once...Anyway, my kid's good valve work. Notice a difference in these two? 

 

They came out of these 60 lb heads. Needless to say, it ran, umm, poorly.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Big turbo! 

 

Goes in here, while you find a perch up top: 

 

OKay, so on to my fun...there was this: 

 

She decided to be a 16V and run on three...while I was a good distance away from home, cruising with my mom. No way could Mom get up into the tow truck so I had to borrow a car to go back and get her.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

VW Tip-tragic transmissions are very big and heavy: 









The 02J going in it's place weighs significantly less.... 


Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> VW Tip-tragic transmissions are very big and heavy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would anchor one of those container ships! Looks like NO fun to move. 

Okay, so back to my saga...we left Granny chillaxxin' at the diner while I got purple home, so I needed to borrow a car to get her to Walmart. 

 

I wanted to check plugs. First three were no issue. Last one required application of force, and then this happened: :banghead: 

 

Luckily the plug had not had the living snot torqued out of it as some would do ( don't do that!) so I managed to thread it out with the boot, by hand. 

 

Hmm, THAT looks normal! :what: 

 

So now I have been on a multi day mission to attain suitable replacement plugs. Goin' with a single electrode style. no real reason.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Punch-buggy; here is a certain TigerCat from a past Reno Air Show. I've missed seeing one in person, bit it's my favorite prop job, outside of twin booms that is. 










(We aren't going to touch SR-71s at this point, what would be the point...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Punch-buggy; here is a certain TigerCat from a past Reno Air Show. I've missed seeing one in person, bit it's my favorite prop job, outside of twin booms that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

*If you use single electrode*

I know the 3 prongs don't need to be gapped, but when you use the single prong on a 16V... what is the gap set at. I don't think the Bentley covers that. I have often wondered.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Ebizzle said:


> I know the 3 prongs don't need to be gapped, but when you use the single prong on a 16V... what is the gap set at. I don't think the Bentley covers that. I have often wondered.


 I think there is a spec in there somewhere, since the silver car has had single electrode plugs for some time, and I sem to recall gapping them. In retrospect, I probably should have ordered some plugs for her too. Hers don't have many miles on them, but they are five or so years old. 

Edit: Since ElT is staring at the blank screen needing me to post yet another picture...and plus this thread needs MOAR cats! (Though TBerk's growling Tigerkitty was sure a great example of moar cat! :thumbup 

 

Meet Jacobs, Daun's newest addition! He got a good score too.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cathy :wave: No Foto?? Almost 2 hours....maybe it is an interwebz connection


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Unsure if this is the correct place for this, but I happened across a soon-to-be-dead Scirocco on Craigslist. In central PA: 

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/pts/3964895718.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

doodpod said:


> Unsure if this is the correct place for this, but I happened across a soon-to-be-dead Scirocco on Craigslist. In central PA:
> 
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/pts/3964895718.html


It is absolutely a great place. You never know who is looking.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:

Looks like a clean Scirocco . . . Needs to be saved


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave: back!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Pulling up a section of old luan that needs to be replaced reveals a hole in sub-floor right next to water damage. Simple task just hit another level. :banghead:










Saturday plans might be scrapped.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

smithma7 said:


> Pulling up a section of old luan that needs to be replaced reveals a hole in sub-floor right next to water damage. Simple task just hit another level. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude.... you just needs some of this~!~


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Funny! I need to bring some luan and most likely plywood home, but if I have to use the GTi, I'll have them cut it for me as I won't be doing _that_ to my car!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ElT, you gave me a much needed LOL. That Jetta picture has been around for ages and still makes me laugh. OTOH, I COULD post up REAL Jetta workhorse pictures of the Hot Rod with big roof trusses on her roof. Or towing a shed. 




Ah the Hot Rod, may she rust in pieces.  
(A moment of silence.....)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

A2 Jettas are indeed 'Flying Bricks'. 

I once tried to catch up to a caravaning Mk1 Scirocco on the way to L. A. / Anaheim so_ I matted it_; the thing ran a few hours, non-stop @ *a hundred miles an hour*. 

Non-modded, off the shelf car w/ street tires, no hiccups, and surprisingly, no ticket from the High Way Patrol. 

We caught up with each other @ 'the Grape Vine', each with the same story; "Man, I was going a hundred trying to catch up with you, how'd you make it here & now?...". 

I named a white one I had 'the Space Shuttle', in fact Ive owned three and they've all been white. Hmmmm....


----------



## woodironman (Aug 3, 2013)

*hello to all scirocco owners*

well I am new to this site and new to vw, however not new to restoring. I will soon be picking up a 81 scirocco and am very excited to dig into this new venture. so I have been lurking the scirocco page for sometime now, learning the ins and outs of body work, engine swaps wheel and tire combination and what interchanges. I picked this car for a couple of reasons I have only seen 2 in my life time (40+) years here in Ontario Canada and it is in reasonable shape also i'll be the 2nd owner and I like a challenge. so I am sure I will have questions and will post up some pics aswell. thanks mark


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woodironman said:


> well I am new to this site and new to vw, however not new to restoring. I will soon be picking up a 81 scirocco and am very excited to dig into this new venture. so I have been lurking the scirocco page for sometime now, learning the ins and outs of body work, engine swaps wheel and tire combination and what interchanges. I picked this car for a couple of reasons I have only seen 2 in my life time (40+) years here in Ontario Canada and it is in reasonable shape also i'll be the 2nd owner and I like a challenge. so I am sure I will have questions and will post up some pics aswell. thanks mark


Sounds like that car has found a good home! MkIs are a blast, so enjoy it. What colour is it?

And as you likely know, we don't stay very close to on-topic in this forum, but nobody gets upset about that. And you already mentioned the need for pics, we're all about that!:thumbup:

In ON topic news, since I still do not have new plugs for the convertible :banghead: I WS forced to drive that horrid 79 of mine. :laugh: It was hell as you can imagine. Sadly I have to go back over there tomorrow so I will miss VAGKRAFT. But getting that antique trike of mine painted is job one. No fun for me! Thenpainter did a great job today, and she is looking mighty fine in her base coat. Once the paint is done the wings can go back on, and so on. :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

woodironman said:


> well I am new to this site and new to vw, however not new to restoring. I will soon be picking up a 81 scirocco and am very excited to dig into this new venture. so I have been lurking the scirocco page for sometime now, learning the ins and outs of body work, engine swaps wheel and tire combination and what interchanges. I picked this car for a couple of reasons I have only seen 2 in my life time (40+) years here in Ontario Canada and it is in reasonable shape also i'll be the 2nd owner and I like a challenge. so I am sure I will have questions and will post up some pics aswell. thanks mark



Hey Mark!, Welcome dude. 

btw, here in the Chit-chat thread, where there is a refreshing lack of rules (other than 'Owning the Top of a New Page' & "Off Topic is On Topic'...) your post is, well, disturbingly On Topic, Scirocco wise. 

What I'm meaning is we'll look forward to your properly introducing the car, ("with pix or it didnt happen!") in it's own tread, when the time comes.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

woodironman said:


> _his introduction_


Hi Mark, welcome to the madness!

Let me be the first to say...um... well, get the Bentley manual (if it wasn't me it'd be someone else).

And just how far are you from, say, Wilmington OH USA? Just asking. :laugh: [do a search for "Cincy" here on Vortex].

Glad to hear a Mk1 has found a good home, please do ask what Q's you have; we'll try to answer.

:thumbup: + a :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Since on-topic in off-topic, or the reverse?????

Saturday morning ye olde trike looked like dis right here:




Now she looks like this! This is Dave, the painter. Thanks Dave...now to let it set enough to walk on...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

A friend has asked for assistance; he's going to be looking to replace his '96 Jetta GL with something newer, wants to stay in VW/Audi family.

I'm simply not that familiar with 'modern' VW stuff, so I'm soliciting suggestions/ opinions.

This is very early stages, not set in stone; but here's the basic requirements/ preferences.

Seth is looking at doing an extended road trip (2- 3 months at least), thus wants a station wagon to have room for gear and to occasionally stretch out and sleep; so I'm thinking Jetta wagon, say 2004 to 2008 or so (not sure when VW started producing a wagon variant).

*Must* be a *manual* transmission, reliability and good fuel economy are highest priorities; so... TDI? I've heard a lot of good about that engine.

Price range say $5k to $9k, lower side of that would be better.

Given that general outline, what particular years/ models/ equipment wouldst y'all recommend, or recommend *against?*

thanks, Ice Karl

:beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Saturday morning ye olde trike looked like dis right here:


Cool stuff! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Since on-topic in off-topic, or the reverse?????
> Now she looks like this! This is Dave, the painter. Thanks Dave...now to let it set enough to walk on...



Great progress! I'll see your wingless airplane with a house that has all it's vinyl siding done, as of about a half hour ago. I still have the soffit and trim on this end to do, but finishing the vinyl is a milestone in itself.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Crazy!, 
those guys down at the City hall, I think they were serious about you having to move the house over. About three feet i think... 

Cathy; 
Damn Fine Paint Jo, now you can go sit in it and make 'Vroom!-Vroom!' noises.

The Bay Area is having a little spot of actual Summer weather right now, it's in the 90's there abouts. They keep threatening thundershowers around Monday or Tuesday. (Rain? IN California?)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Crazy!,
> those guys down at the City hall, I think they were serious about you having to move the house over. About three feet i think...


You know what my approval process was? Plumbing inspection prior to pouring concrete and one when the whole house is done 100%(which is not yet, even though we've been living here since December). We have no code, except plumbing, to follow or adhere to, which could be a very bad thing if we didn't have half a clue what we were doing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> You know what my approval process was? Plumbing inspection prior to pouring concrete and one when the whole house is done 100%(which is not yet, even though we've been living here since December). We have no code, except plumbing, to follow or adhere to, which could be a very bad thing if we didn't have half a clue what we were doing.


Maine, the last frontier. Gotta love that as long as you aren't buying a used house. :thumbup: And John, sounds like we are both heading towards the finish line. I hear you on the siding, and that IS a big deal!:thumbup: "On her own wheels" was a big deal for me. And wings will be too. Mine has enough paperwork and inspections for both of us.  Getting antsy. Vroom vroom noises will have to wait till I a) can get into her ( paint is still pretty fresh to walk on) and b) she has something in there to sit on!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> A friend has asked for assistance; he's going to be looking to replace his '96 Jetta GL with something newer, wants to stay in VW/Audi family.
> 
> I'm simply not that familiar with 'modern' VW stuff, so I'm soliciting suggestions/ opinions.
> 
> ...


Mk4 Jetta wagon would be your best bet there. Manual trans TDI cars are out there, but they hold their value more than any others (cheapest on Auto Trader is $9k). Gas 2.0 manuals would be fairly reliable and not terrible on fuel either, and are much cheaper.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Mk4 Jetta wagon would be your best bet there. Manual trans TDI cars are out there, but they hold their value more than any others (cheapest on Auto Trader is $9k). Gas 2.0 manuals would be fairly reliable and not terrible on fuel either, and are much cheaper.


Pretty much what Chris said. I searched for 6 months everywhere east of the Mississippi to find a 5-spd Mk4 wagon (btw - 2000-2005 were the years produced IIRC) but I was also looking for a specific couple of colors etc. Would loved to have had a TDI but it was going to be a 3-year "break even" price difference fuel / purchase-price-wise for how much I drove at the time. So, that's how I ended up with the 2.0 I have now. I've put 30k miles on it and have to say it's been a great car for me, and hasn't demanded a ton of $$$ for maintenance. Try and find something that's been pretty well taken care of if you can (duh).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Since on-topic in off-topic, or the reverse?????
> 
> Saturday morning ye olde trike looked like dis right here:
> 
> ...


Oh Cathy. That is just :heart::heart::heart: right there.

I'm in from my weekend travels. There was even some actual Scirocco content to my weekend too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Oh Cathy. That is just :heart::heart::heart: right there.
> 
> I'm in from my weekend travels. There was even some actual Scirocco content to my weekend too.


Thanks. She's a pretty girl, no doubt. God to see her finally all matching in the paint department. Lime green may be cool and all, but not my choice for exterior colour. Great on the insides tho!


Okay. And Bell? They can go straight to the island. They do not get to pick up a survival pack on the way there. SOOOOO tired of them not talking between departments/not noting that payments have been made/charging for crappy service. How in the hell can you have a $500 cell phone bill without having a cell phone? Explain that to me. SOOOOO angry. And I do not even have a phone with them. This would be the spousal unit. Krikey. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Plane looking good!

House looking good!

Exhaust almost done. Need to finish with the new tip that is coming. Drove it yesterday...That was nice.

Oh and there seems to be talks about a Bubble Block from a certain Bubb


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Mk4 Jetta wagon would be your best bet there... Gas 2.0 manuals would be fairly reliable and not terrible on fuel either, and are much cheaper.





vwdaun said:


> Pretty much what Chris said...


Much thanks for the advice, I've passed along info to Seth. He's just back from a 3-month deployment on an Ice research vessel, so still doing some "thaw out and re-enter life routine" stuff (many beers quaffed already, still some catch up to do); but will very soon be looking at his budget and beginning the search.

After discussion and from the advice given, I'd say he's fairly certain to be looking for a Jetta wagon, 2.0L gas (TDI would be nice but not if that much harder to find, and higher pricing), manual trans, less than 100k, price $5k -8k -ish. I told him that people on this forum tend to have a good 'feel' for what's available (Porsche/VW/ Audi worldview) near them, so if anyone happens to see a car in that range please PM me. I know Seth would prefer to find a car locally (Denver CO) but more important is buying a *good* one, travel is very possible.

thanks again, ice karl

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...And Bell? They can go straight to ...
> 
> SOOOOO angry... Krikey. Sorry for the rant.


The Ercoupe continues to progress, can't wait to see it complete and you get some air time in it.

Rant away (you'll make me look good... well, not 'good' exactly, but... um, nevermind). And besides, you can pretty much get away with anything if somewhere in the rant you use the word, *"Krikey"*.

:laugh:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Much thanks for the advice, I've passed along info to Seth. He's just back from a 3-month deployment on an Ice research vessel, so still doing some "thaw out and re-enter life routine" stuff (many beers quaffed already, still some catch up to do); but will very soon be looking at his budget and beginning the search.
> 
> After discussion and from the advice given, I'd say he's fairly certain to be looking for a Jetta wagon, 2.0L gas (TDI would be nice but not if that much harder to find, and higher pricing), manual trans, less than 100k, price $5k -8k -ish. I told him that people on this forum tend to have a good 'feel' for what's available (Porsche/VW/ Audi worldview) near them, so if anyone happens to see a car in that range please PM me. I know Seth would prefer to find a car locally (Denver CO) but more important is buying a *good* one, travel is very possible.
> 
> ...


I bought this beauty for $1400....










2002 GLS 1.8T, heated leather and loaded. Only problem was it was an automatic. Swapping to manual is not un-possible, the tiptronics like this one are a bit more involved than the "old fashioned" automatics. I happened to have an 02J manual transmission laying around, and my neighbor had a MKIV Jetta parts car that he bought for the engine, so the pedal/mount/shifter/cables etc... were easy to acquire. No-brainer decision for me.

Also, MKIV Jetta Wagons were all built in Germany, unlike the Golfs, Jettas, and New Beetles of the same mark. (Golfs in Brazil, Mexico for the others) The build quality is a bit better than the other relatives. 

Brendan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I bought this beauty for $1400....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to swap from automatic to manual in a MKiv you also need the wiring harness, ECU and cluster to make it all work correctly


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Much thanks for the advice, I've passed along info to Seth. He's just back from a 3-month deployment on an Ice research vessel, so still doing some "thaw out and re-enter life routine" stuff (many beers quaffed already, still some catch up to do); but will very soon be looking at his budget and beginning the search.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


Geez, do all of you ice guys live in CO?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Geez, do all of you ice guys live in CO?


No, it just trends that way; there are some factors involved which skew the crew, so to speak.

To begin with; the current senior Support Contractor is Lockheed-Martin (took over WINter 2012), the previous was Raytheon Polar Services (2001 through SUMmer 2011), and before that Antarctic Support Associates (1991 through 2000, IIRC).
The ASA offices were in Littleton CO (a suburb of Denver), and each successive company has basically 'taken over' the existing offices, and kept up existing local connections. For example, medical/ dental exams, WIN psych evaluations; people are still going to the same places they went 5 years ago, or 10, or 15.

Re: Winter; the joke is you have to be crazy to want to WinterOver, but if you're crazy they won't let you stay...

:laugh:

So job fairs are here, contacts are here...

That plus the fact that Ice work naturally tends to draw from perceived 'cold-climate' states such as Colorado, Wyoming, Alaska, Minnesota... guys from say, Florida read "sub-freezing temperatures" and think, "phuque that" and don't even apply.

Sub-freezing is nothing, it doesn't get *cold* until well below zero; and even then twenty below is "not so bad" as long as the wind isn't blowing.

:beer:


----------



## fnord2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Eistreiber said:


> Sub-freezing is nothing, it doesn't get *cold* until well below zero; and even then twenty below is "not so bad" as long as the wind isn't blowing.
> 
> :beer:


I think Ivan Denisovich mentions that the work went on unless it got down to -40C, which just happens to be -40F as well, and the gulag didn't exactly provide excellent protective gear.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> d each successive company has basically 'taken over' the existing offices, and kept up existing local connections. For example, medical/ dental exams, WIN psych evaluations; people are still going to the same places they went 5 years ago, or 10, or 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, well that makes sense. And yes, it's not really cold until it's below zero, or for us in Maine consistently in the single digits for weeks on end. Many up here don't pull out a proper winter coat until it's below zero, otherwise it's a winter jacket or hoodie and light jacket together.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Hey.


Sup?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

O hai.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

fnord2012 said:


> I think Ivan Denisovich mentions that the work went on unless it got down to -40C, which just happens to be -40F as well, and the gulag didn't exactly provide excellent protective gear.


Brrrr. It is summer. I'm trying to enjoy it. With some grumbling (likely due to carbon that dropped "down in") and a tingi=ting as the busted electrode passed down the exhaust (?), the purple one pulled to 7grand and smoothly. So a week's wait to get plugs was worth it. I was not optimistic when I first fired her up.

I may have a "solution" to the trike's latest snag too. Seems the mechanic isn't cool with prop bolts that are a bit short. No clue why he is so picky.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Every time I visit a friend 'up north' we'd pass by this 'old VW under a tarp'. (It's parked in front of a Barn, of course.) I was thinking it was a rag-top/Rabbit Convertible, but the tarp came off and I see it's a Golf I. If the scratch comes through like I expect, I'm gonna go knock on a door or two... pray for me. (edit;


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> so that and good weather bode well for getting the Cabby moving again. Or moving enough to make the trip northwards. Muahaha.:laugh:


Just what are you up to?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Saying one for ya :thumbup:



TBerk said:


> Every time I visit a friend 'up north' we'd pass by this 'old VW under a tarp'. (It's parked in front of a Barn, of course.) I was thinking it was a rag-top/Rabbit Convertible, but the tarp came off and I see it's a Golf I. If the scratch comes through like I expect, I'm gonna go knock on a door or two... pray for me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Just what are you up to?


Nothing. Nothing at all. :sly: 

Umm, let's try this. Dan-O was getting too comfy on her roof. Cabbies make the best cat beds, right? (Or OTOH, maybe it's muahahaha...time will tell :sly

I have a week off from the plane, and besides getting some finances finalized for that new roof D) I have no real commitments. So may as well get another 88 moving. The 'stang supposedly runs under its own power now (gotta go fetch it), this one is next. Who knows, maybe the truck will even get love before the snow flies. They were all sad. Poor neglected 88's.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thx Camber, - , btw, I'm greatly disliking the lack of civilized behavior between this system of mine and the editing features of the 'Vex. Oh wait, "'Vex"... huh...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Tberk,

candle is lit for you.....

Oh Chris :wave:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> to swap from automatic to manual in a MKiv you also need the wiring harness, ECU and cluster to make it all work correctly


Not needed. Some wiring changes and re-coding with VAG-Com but nothing major.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Random, but fun:

http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/195348/18-obsolete-words-which-should-have-never-gone-out-of-style/

Thought Tberk and the icy one might enjoy it. You may now refer to me as "wonder-wench".


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from California, Maryland


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from California, Maryland


Randal you had a long Cincy East


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Randall you had a long Cincy East


yes, leaving today for places south of MD


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...You may now refer to me as "wonder-wench".


Noted.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Steps to bring your Cabby back from the dead. _By 'wonder-wench'._
1. Move enough crap to access the flat tires. (figurative, and in my case, literal...the cats thought that part of the garage was their "private place"...ewwww)

2. Verify that in fact two tires will sort of hold air. Not bad. :thumbup:

3. Get on your war face. The last time these wheels were left in place, it took a grenade to release them from their hubs. Use scary scissor jack because it is a better workout, is much more dangerous, and mainly it will slide in the 1" gap under the chassis. :beer: when wheel hardware and wheel itself are co-operative!!! (still a few to go.... Trying to be optimistic???)

4. Source suitable tow vehicle (Jetta TDI), and a backup (7.3L diesel truck) "within visual range". Get ready for the fun and screaming as she skids out. Oddly, the wheels all roll. :sly::thumbup: Likely the threat of the truck. :thumbup: Drew uses the loader tractor, same concept.

5. Take the day off because YAY!!!!!!!the freezer blew up and drizzled melted ice cream all over the garage....so now the garage got cleaner. YAY!ish....should smell great by garbage day....

6. a) Remove cat nest from roof
b) Gloves and a scrub brush for breakfast. Note: White vinyl roof material repels spider poop MUCH better than the white paint...which is badly stained. Not concerned. It will buff out.

7. Remove wasp nest from inside trunk lid.

8. Remove mouse nest from airbox. I never heard of such a thing  (with a cat on the roof yet! Ballsy mice) Source new air filter. 
It feels good to be wrenching on VWs again. 
That will pass.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

punchbug said:


> (with a cat on the roof yet! *Ballsy mice*)


Slacker (or sensitive?) cat...
Cut on food!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> Slacker (or sensitive?) cat...
> Cut on food!


Go to town and stand amazed that they have an air filter that FITS!!! Do ot care about quality...its lifespan may be about three hours.

Then!! Wheels! They CAME OFF!!! Of course this was after an LONG search for the low jack, which I finally discovered holding part of a Jetta up,,,,my oig Johnson bar had also migrated there overnight.....(damn Jetta-driving mice!)
then a search for the next-best jack....MIA...
then a combo of xscissor jack and a reallyreallyreally old jack, like, my first jack. Amazingly, it still worked as well as it ever didn't. Enough tho.

So after a fast interior demildewing (not too bad) I popped the back seat bench out....2, count them, TWO!!! mouse nests, Nice and symmetrical, one each side. So I'm on a break to eat before going there. Goal is to look into the gas tank. She's looking happier already! (or I am. She's a nice little car and deserves better)


In other news, we hired some weeding done. So I have about four cords of elm to stack! The trees were still healthy, but with nice hard maples underneath, it's a shame not to let them collect the sun instead.
And my mom failed her driver's test (vision), so I am full time driver for her. Loves me some Sonata...yawn.


And in unfinished business...*cholland!!!! Nice ownage! how is the brown beast?* Looks :heart:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Some LOLZ shared by a friend on FB today:






The bear owns it, I'd say. BumpTumble"Meh!"Walkoff... :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'Wonder-wench', hah. But of course, (yet to reveal another alias [Secret Identity], so, so Publicly...) 
btw- and totally apropos of nothing whatsoever;

Does *Canuck* encompass the whole Country, or is it regional?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> 'Wonder-wench', hah. But of course, (yet to reveal another alias [Secret Identity], so, so Publicly...)
> btw- and totally apropos of nothing whatsoever;
> 
> Does *Canuck* encompass the whole Country, or is it regional?


AFAIK, the whole country. But Newfie still trumps Canuck for those so afflicted. :laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Oh Russia, this is why I love you so. The bear really did take the cake though


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Bear? Cake? well, Bears do get thirsty...

















http://thirstybear.com/about


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

THAT is awesome! 

_In Soviet Russia, bear is honored patron at bar! Do not deny the bear his beer!_ 
:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> THAT is awesome!
> 
> _In Soviet Russia, bear is honored patron at bar! Do not deny the bear his beer!_
> :laugh:


Well, yo had better not get between a Ukrainian and his/her beer either. I only have a Uke surname, and *I* woulda wrassled the bruin if I was thirsty enough! I know my kid ( with the real Uke blood) would have pinned the bear and downed the brew while sitting on the bear. 

(Nice that the bear got enough beer to "satisfy" in the tale!)


Oh Daun!!! Did you hatch this for me? Think of the photo ops! Get on that, would ya?

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/game-hatches-giant-quacky-220224251.html


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldn't harass a bear with a hangover.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> I wouldn't harass a bear with a hangover.


Given your given name....is that a warning?

In other news, today was blessed with the delightful sound of 8 valves. The Cabby moves under her own steam. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hear t:


[video]http://s153.photobucket.com/user/starfighter53/media/Cabby/DSCF5463_zps62262d60.mp4.html[/video]

(She told me she was excited to go for a drive...not yet I told her....the province needs $ first) So aside from needing another battery I have four running A1s! I'm sure Cabby will want parts before long, but she looks happy out there, and I feel less guilty about her previous sad condition.



Must discuss this with the daughter.


----------



## iiMythic (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey all my name is Jonah and this is my "new" scirocco that I recently purchased. Looking forward to being apart of an awesome community thats going to hopefully teach me alot about these badass little cars hehe .


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Oh Daun!!! Did you hatch this for me? Think of the photo ops! Get on that, would ya?
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/game-hatches-giant-quacky-220224251.html


Hmmmm. Interesting. And not much time.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

iiMythic said:


> Hey all my name is Jonah and this is my "new" scirocco that I recently purchased. Looking forward to being apart of an awesome community thats going to hopefully teach me alot about these badass little cars hehe .


Welcome Jonah! Looks to be a pretty nice Mk 1 you have acquired. :thumbup:

Question #1: Do you have a Bentley manual yet? If not, I would suggest shopping for one post-haste. It is the single most important resource for these cars.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Love that wheel/tire setup, what size tires are you running?

Welcome!

Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Spotted this gem.

Some MK1 Scirocco content, AKA a MK1 Scirocco with a Karmann Ghia body conversion. :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Spotted this gem.
> 
> Some MK1 Scirocco content, AKA a MK1 Scirocco with a Karmann Ghia body conversion. :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


Interesting :what:

... anymore info on this car?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Spotted this gem.
> 
> Some MK1 Scirocco content, AKA a MK1 Scirocco with a Karmann Ghia body conversion. :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


Pics seem to not work?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That actually is quite fitting, as the Scirocco was the replacement for the Ghia. :thumbup:

Qops. Didn't mean to own the page. Here's a pic of something I just rebuilt:










:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> That actually is quite fitting, as the Scirocco was the replacement for the Ghia. :thumbup:
> 
> Qops. Didn't mean to own the page. Here's a pic of something I just rebuilt:
> 
> ...


SOme of the pics don't show up. including the one above. Why?

tried it on my Wndoze 8 machine and the iPad, no beuno.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Same here (Win8 laptop) - tis broken...  

On another note:
Today is Wilda's birthday. Happy 26th to my faithful little silver friend!  

 

:cake:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Same here (Win8 laptop) - tis broken...
> 
> On another note:
> Today is Wilda's birthday. Happy 26th to my faithful little silver friend!
> ...


^ THAT picture works! Happy birthday Wilda! :thumbup: 

Not sure what the day holds. Maybe I will take Mom for a cruise in Purple. She loves that car. :heart: I shouldcheck car birthdys again. OTOH, I am lousy at keeping track of people birthdays, so maybe I should focus on that first? Nah, I will check the cars.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That's weird...it's hosted on vwvortex lol. Gimmie a minute.

Should be good now. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> That's weird...it's hosted on vwvortex lol. Gimmie a minute.
> 
> Should be good now. :beer:


Thanks, all better.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

As seen on Twitter:

5% of Canadians are "That Guy" :laugh::beer::wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> As seen on Twitter:
> 
> 5% of Canadians are "That Guy" :laugh::beer::wave:


Phew! Maybe I'm not "That Girl" then! Never was a Marlo Thomas fan...

Being Canadian, I would be at :laugh::beer::beer: :wave: by now, BTW. :laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*Moar bear*

A guy on a bike with a camera hit a bear.
According to the CBC, driver is safe but with a concussion and few broken bones.
The bear is fine, but angry at the biker because he didn't apologize neither thanked him for have calling 911...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Testament to Go-Pro (or whoever), that camera got beat to sh*t and was still filming.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Testament to Go-Pro (or whoever), that camera got beat to sh*t and was still filming.


They make those things so tough! My son has a Contour helmet cam and he skidded the side of it off when he laid his bike down...it still works. They sure allow for some insane footage. Okay, must get coffee. :heart:

edit. John? I now have a building project on the go! (signed on the dotted line this morning) Pretty damn excited, with a bit of scared built in....




Edit: Dear God....lots of backroom chatting going on here.....evil plotting all over the continent....:sly:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

In the spirit of I'm too dam'd tie-red right now to make any appreciable contextual rationality 

AND

Things go better w/Cats, 

I submit the following missive from Church of the Free Electron HQ:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thank you for that inspiration TBerk. I will be lugging another battery to yet another vehicle today, and one must also respect that source of all things turn over-y. I should head to 'the yard" (as in the scrappers) and see if I can source a cheapie-good-enough-for-now type used battery for yet another project. Cats always help. I woke up happy that I get to see Jacobs AND Sa5m in the same week!!! They are my favorite grey cats besides my own.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Phew! Maybe I'm not "That Girl" then! Never was a Marlo Thomas fan...
> 
> Being Canadian, I would be at :laugh::beer::beer: :wave: by now, BTW. :laugh:


I thought you be easily at :laugh::beer::beer::beer::wave::laugh::beer::beer::beer::facepalm::vampire::heart:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Dear God....lots of backroom chatting going on here.....*evil plotting all over the continent....:sly:*


Well of course "evil". I myself know of a particular nexus nearby one of the Great Lakes that was already possessed of both Mk1 and Mk2 Red Car evilness, a second Red Mk2 was recently added to the simmering evil-ity, and hopefully yet another will join the coven soon (if'n things go as... hmm... not 'planned', but 'intended').

Mua-ha-ha-ha-ha !!

Sciroccos.

Red.

Evil.

Amplification by a factor of 4x.

Mua-ha-ha-ha-ha !! some more.

:vampire:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Bloody hell. I just realized that after I washed the coffee maker (French Press) and reloaded with fresh coffee, filled the teakettle to make hot water, pulled out sugar and creamer, got it all set up and ready ya know...Then I wandered over here to do a bit of online-ing whilst the water heats, good thinking eh wot?

anyway just discovered that I'd neglected to turn on the burner under the teakettle, so water remained uselessly at ambient temp.

:banghead:

It's an irony of the whole "coffee" realm that when one is most in need of coffee, one is least capable of making it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Well of course "evil". I myself know of a particular nexus nearby one of the Great Lakes that was already possessed of both Mk1 and Mk2 Red Car evilness, a second Red Mk2 was recently added to the simmering evil-ity, and hopefully yet another will join the coven soon (if'n things go as... hmm... not 'planned', but 'intended').
> 
> Mua-ha-ha-ha-ha !!
> 
> ...


Yes, but what do did not see was the "other" rendezvous...where discussion of turbo choice was being discussed. MUCH muahahaha in my life right now. Okay, off to sprout some wings, hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> anyway just discovered that I'd neglected to turn on the burner under the teakettle, so water remained uselessly at ambient temp.
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> It's an irony of the whole "coffee" realm that when one is most in need of coffee, one is least capable of making it.


Righty, tighty, lefty loosey


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...where discussion of turbo choice was being discussed.


(bewildered) What's to discuss? The turbo to install is the biggest that one can manage to stuff under the hood, based on the proven Engineering Principle that *"The bigger the Turbo the more muahahaha + whoosh-ness."*



punchbug said:


> Okay, off to sprout some wings, hopefully. :thumbup:


Wonder-Wench, you have always been winged to me.

:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Righty, tighty, lefty loosey


?? I don't get it.

But then, I haven't had enough GD coffee yet.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> I haven't had enough GD coffee yet.
> 
> *slurp*
> 
> Pardon, just sucked down my second cup. Just get an automated machine would ya? I got a spare in my basement, its yours if you can join the coven.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Just a quick peek to check on my Scirocco-driving brothahs and sistahs. Been too busy the past year or so to be chatty.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> (bewildered) What's to discuss? The turbo to install is the biggest that one can manage to stuff under the hood, based on the proven Engineering Principle that *"The bigger the Turbo the more muahahaha + whoosh-ness."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the options were "kinder, gentler, reliable, economical" or "angry, angry, angry". No decision there for me, but this is not my car. And yes, the wonder-wench is now more winged. Today is the second anniversary of the only time I flew the damn thing. It's great owning an airplane. :banghead::banghead: :heart:???? At least she is starting to look like one. (damned wings are really in the way though....) Daun, looks like I will need to do a side trip to see Mr Jenkins.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> edit. John? I now have a building project on the go! (signed on the dotted line this morning) Pretty damn excited, with a bit of scared built in....


Hanger? I hope your building project goes quicker than mine and your airplane. As for mine-Siding is done, 100%! I have some gable and eave trim to finish up still and hope to have that done by the end of the weekend. Moved work indoors yesterday because Mandy is on vacation and wants to do the tile backsplash, which requires me to put on some cabinet end panels.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hanger? I hope your building project goes quicker than mine and your airplane. As for mine-Siding is done, 100%! I have some gable and eave trim to finish up still and hope to have that done by the end of the weekend. Moved work indoors yesterday because Mandy is on vacation and wants to do the tile backsplash, which requires me to put on some cabinet end panels.


Well, someone else is putting up the hangar, though I will no doubt build some things inside once it is done. I just pay the bank. looks like the plane and the house remain pretty near even. We both just got one of those big visible things done (me wings, you siding) THe smaller detail work is slower.Today's hang up was fuel lines....poorly fabricated like many of the lines. It's amazing they didn't leak. We fished two very large chunks of metal out of the fuel tank. Just about the perfect size to block fuel flow. may as well make life more "interesting" . yeah, good thing we tore her apart. it seems the FAA standard is not all that great for all the paperwork. There won't be any surprises when we are finished. That's good.

Okay, out I go, there are VWs littering the driveway that need to go to bed for the night. They were all good little cars.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

It's been a very good day, regardless of the mis-fire on morning coffee.

First, got to drive Antje all over the place running errands and getting stuff done; and all seat time in a Scirocco is Life Well Spent. Small displacement aged 1.5L, 4sp, gasping at altitude and all, she'll still do a nice steady 85+ on the Interstate when asked.

Aside from that, I had a job interview late in the day, it went well. Job was offered and accepted; there will be the usual hiring stuff/ paperwork/ forms to fill out, "orientation" stuff, then some more specialized training, assorted odds and ends; then after not too long I will be headed for 72 degrees 35 minutes 46 seconds North LAT 38 degrees 25 minutes 19 seconds West LONG at 10,530 feet (approx 3200 meters?) above sea level; there to be from the end of October until early February.

It's gonna be a helluva trip and stayover, which seems to be in keeping with the theme of my year thus far.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> It's been a very good day, regardless of the mis-fire on morning coffee.
> 
> First, got to drive Antje all over the place running errands and getting stuff done; and all seat time in a Scirocco is Life Well Spent. Small displacement aged 1.5L, 4sp, gasping at altitude and all, she'll still do a nice steady 85+ on the Interstate when asked.
> 
> ...


Is that Thule again? Pre caffeine, not abl to enter all those lat/long numbers accurately it seems :banghead:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> 72 degrees 35 minutes 46 seconds North LAT 38 degrees 25 minutes 19 seconds West LONG at 10,530 feet (approx 3200 meters?) above sea level;


It sounds like in the middle of Greenland.
Kinda BRRRRRRRR-ish place to go in winter.:snowcool:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> *Pre caffeine*, not abl to enter all those lat/long numbers accurately it seems.


Just got my second cup, this time I remembered to turn on the GD burner; so "coffee brewing" was a much quicker process than it was yesterday. The LAT's and LONG's were just copied of a web page, my roomie was trying to remember them and I so I kinda had 'em on my brain's clipboard.

Shoulda just kept it simple.



punchbug said:


> Is that Thule again?


No, Summit Camp (aka: Summit Station) Greenland, out in the middle of the Ice Sheet.

Here's the wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summit_Camp

_"The climate is classified as polar..."_, hmm... ya think?

...and a webcam link: http://www.summitcamp.org/status/webcam/


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh and, a cool thing; Summit is supported by NY ANG during Summer, but through Winter transport is via commercial airlines. Cuter stews, yay!

And foreign airlines, to boot. Route to and from is through Iceland; and I'll get to fly *both* _Air Iceland_ and _Icelandair_. :screwy:

[ I wonder how to say "yeah, we gotcher brand identity right here, you betcha" in Icelandic? ]

I'll return the same way in the Spring, so I'm thinking about maybe hopping over to the Continent. I've always wanted to visit Norway (partial to blondes, and 'there' has gotta be one of the highest per- capita rates on the planet), but more practically I'm considering buying another vehicle. Need a good daily and I think something 'common' but with a bit of Euro flair might be nice.

I've heard in Norway it's fairly easy to pick up a good used Fjord.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> [ I wonder how to say "yeah, we gotcher brand identity right here, you betcha" in Icelandic? ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

pchassin said:


> some pickled herring


Try this instead...

Surströmming


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I looked it up for you:
> 
> Já, við fengum vörumerki persónuupplýsingar þínar hérna, veðja að þú.


 
Petra; if when editing you *don't* delete the end " [/QUOTE] " what you were quoting will present so, invitingly packaged in a nice little text box and italicized for your convenience.

Like this one (this had better work right the first time... :laugh: )



Eistreiber said:


> ...Já, við fengum vörumerki persónuupplýsingar þínar hérna, veðja að þú.
> 
> Try spitting that out after chewing on some pickled herring:heart:


Say it hell, I can't even type it.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Sweet. I probably won't remember being a blonde and all. 

I want you to know, some of those translation sites will teach you how to pronounce your text. Could be helpful when you get to Norway when you are trying to chat up all those...blondes.


I'd chat more but my Taskmaster is calling out from the basement. I must organize the space to accommodate a donor.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Sweet. I probably won't remember being a blonde and all.
> 
> I want you to know, some of those translation sites will teach you how to pronounce your text. Could be helpful when you get to Norway when you are trying to chat up all those...blondes.
> 
> ...


Sounds like YOU need to buy a hangar. And Karl, sounds like you are creeping closer and closer to the top pole! Just use Bruno's Norse swear word carefully. It contains much power. 

Just went for a nice hour long boot in purple. She's still such a fabulous road car! :thumbup:

EDIT because tberk made me...be good out there this long holiday weekend, or you might end up with a new nickname like my beautiful daughter Waterfall (here pictured with addition of much vodka):


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Sounds like YOU need to buy a hangar. And Karl, sounds like you are creeping closer and closer to the top pole! Just use Bruno's Norse swear word carefully. It contains much power.
> 
> Just went for a nice hour long boot in purple. She's still such a fabulous road car! :thumbup:



a picture of this purple phenom!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's something that hasn't happened in awhile - I'm temporarily sans my daily and relying on the Scirocco exclusively. I dropped the Jetta off at the shop this afternoon (damned electronics) and they're not going to get to it 'til Tuesday. That leaves me with the white 16v doing temporary daily-driver duty. I even risked life and limb since I needed a ride home from the airport and drove the rustbucket '81 back to the house. I was careful to avoid large bumps as much as possible since there's very little metal holding the rear axle beam to the body at the moment. Hoping to have that remedied before the snow flies.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> No, Summit Camp (aka: Summit Station) Greenland, out in the middle of the Ice Sheet.
> 
> Here's the wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summit_Camp
> 
> ...


Cool. Wave when you fly over us here in Maine. I'm curious, the link said the ice sheet had unprecedented melting, but the high temp in the middle of summer only gets up to 8 degrees. How the hell does that happen?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Cool. Wave when you fly over us here in Maine. I'm curious, the link said the ice sheet had unprecedented melting, but the high temp in the middle of summer only gets up to 8 degrees. How the hell does that happen?


Good question! It looks to be a balmy -32 right now. In other news, purple got me to the new hangar and back, and then I took my mom to town in the Cabby. Top down in two A1s, not bad. Cabby decided that brakes were optional when I got almost home. No harm done, but she will not go North till that is fixed. I'll see what she needs tomorrow morning. (Besides brake fluid...which ain't there any more....) I DO have Fireball on hand, no worries there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> a picture of this purple phenom!


Done:



And one more:



That is my mechanic in the homebuilt. He is stalking me.:laugh:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I head out this morning for the farmers market for fresh fruit, veggies, and eggs. As I sit down in the GTi, I hear a *clunk* and the front of the driver's seat takes a bit of a dive. Haven't looked at it yet, but it would appear I've broken the front mount and I am now driving around while sitting on a rocking chair. Not recommended. :banghead:

I've posted this next part in the appropriate forum, but since I know a lot of you out there also have other VWs, I'll put it here as well in the hopes I can get information.

Pics:

Bottom of mount on rail...









Top of mount on seat bottom...









What are my options for repair/replacement? If I try it myself, what am I looking at for time and money? What replacement part do I need and where can I find it? Also, what's the difficulty level on replacing said part? 

If I go the route of taking it to a shop, what am I looking at for cost?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...Just use Bruno's Norse swear word carefully. It contains much power.


Are you referring to this, "Hkalissdöstijd'tabhärhnäck"? What is the meaning?

I tried googling and my laptop kinda spit up.


[unrelated] Any progress with the brakes?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...Karl, sounds like you are creeping closer and closer to the top pole!


Actually, reaching N Pole is a goal of mine; I got to S Pole back in...um... DEC '05 or JAN '06, worked for a week or so then went back to McMurdo. We were rotating mechanics in and out to cover for a mechanic who was having problems with the altitude ( 9,300 feet).

The number of people who are bi-polar in this context are few... mebbe a couple hundred, if that. I think it would be... hmm... a rather unique accomplishment, and I'm already halfway there, so...



crazyaboutrocs said:


> I'm curious, the link said the ice sheet had unprecedented melting, but the high temp in the middle of summer only gets up to 8 degrees. How the hell does that happen?





punchbug said:


> Good question! It looks to be a balmy -32 right now.


Hmm... I'll attempt to explain but it's not really my field.

Given temperature is for ambient *air* (I think). During the Summer, the ice and snow absorb enough heat from sunlight to melt (and remember at such high LAT's summer sunlight is 24- hour). At McMurdo sun-lit metal door exterior skins could become almost hot enough to be painful, but Official Temperature per the Met guys would be 20's or 30's (F), that is to say below freezing.


Just for fun here's an interesting link:

http://www.summitcamp.org/status/weather/index?period=week

Hmm... the scale allows for temp range down to -60 C. This is going to be interesting, even by my standards that's *f**king* cold. [with a wave and nod to *Mtl-Marc* ] Yep it'll make Montreal seem positively temperate.

And more hmm... I notice that Summit Camp blinked into an alternate reality line for a few hours yesterday. Or had a power outage. Looks like they might need a generator mechanic, wouldn't you all agree?

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Own the Page Woman!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Evil awaits at 0 dark thirty:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Evil awaits at 0 dark thirty:laugh:


Is THAT what time it is? I would say the near death experience my cat inflicted on me in my bed would count as evil. He just would not let me sleep...maybe he has rabies. And I need to be on my toes to get the cobble-Cabby North. So I'll try for more sleep. But yes, much evil. It is now residing in my head, and I didn't even drink at the party last night.


@ ElT, what manner of evil, or are you at liberty to reveal....? I'm getting up the energy to head out...need breakfast first. And moar caffeine.

@ Icyguy: So how ironic is it that true bipolars won't pass the psych test to become bipolar? ( And we are on manic as of last night around here, oh yay ) 
I will report on brake success in a few hours. (not so worried about the "work around" as the remaining "brake lines", and I use that term VERY loosely. The "workaround" served well on another car before this!)
If (no, WHEN, dammit!!!!) I arrive at destination, there is a party, so I may not be dashing to the computer. :beer: Horoscope said to try not to make firm plans in the
morning....hmmmmm.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Holy, it is so quiet on here! 
Mission accomplished, or at least this part of it:






AAAAAND...I got a nice long ride homeward in THIS:



Came home to no electricity or phone, but nonetheless, life is good! :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

hmm... that was odd. I haven't been able to get on V'tex in a couple of days, apparently some sort of weird interwebby glitch. But seems all OK now.

@punchbug: glad to see you made it to Drew's unbreaked, so to speak.

Aside from that, I totally fubbed duck the explanation ice sheet melting. I talked with an Ice buddy more conversant, and basically... well it just sorts out to pretty much everything I wrote earlier is wrong (ambient temps, sunlight, blah blah).

The short, *CORRECT* answer:

Forget about the middle of the Ice sheet; where temps are sub-freezing there's no melt.

There is (and has been) considerable melt from the *periphery,* where temperatures are higher.

When I was at Thule AFB (Feb- Apr 2012) we all went out to the transition ramp about 10- 12 miles east, where the old route to Camp Century led from ground level up to what was then the surface of the Ice sheet. The ramp was built in the early 60's, as of now the surface of the Ice sheet is roughly 100' feet lower, the ramp sort of points up into empty air.

So... about 100' of Ice X [lots and lots of] square miles = a helluva lot of melt -off.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Holy, it is so quiet on here!
> Mission accomplished, or at least this part of it:


I am QUITE curious what you're up to this time. :sly: Perhaps add it to the topics of conversation during our journey later this week. SO looking forward to more adventures with you, they're always entertaining!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I am QUITE curious what you're up to this time. :sly: Perhaps add it to the topics of conversation during our journey later this week. SO looking forward to more adventures with you, they're always entertaining!


Oh nothing, nothing at all. Drew's already looking forward to her parts for one of his projects. I figured she was just sitting around being a cat bed anyway, so may as well send her up to "the barn". He wanted to know if I stopped for gas...nope. Just ran the tank of gas that I put in there , oh, maybe four or five years ago. She's got a JH after all. :facepalm::laugh:

So the high points of the current build? 
-Vintage original brake lines on three corners, complete with lots of flaking "patina". Brake number four got a rest...crusty brake line blockoff from POS Jetta plugging the hole on the MC. 
-Custom duct tape CV boot. 
-Gas from "back in the day". 
-Tuck tape holding the fragments of the body kit on. Using red tape makes her faster. In her mind. Much of the kit has been deleted as "weight savings". Okay, maybe it was for more ground clearance for off-roading. Yeah, that's it. :what: took out the "low spots". :laugh: 
-License plate rattle attenuation foam installed under rear plate with masking tape. 
-VW tool number 574 968 18x keeping the roof lever closed as needed (fabricated from "local materials" by our craftsmen). 
-Eau de rodent from where the mouse nests were, with a subtle hint of mildewed leather. 
-Not wanting to select a wheel style, I chose to go with three different wheel and tire options, sourced from our extensive collection. (criteria was: not currently on another car, 4X100 bolt pattern, tires must hold some air.). 
Like a bride, her battery was borrowed, and her trunk is blue.... Yup, cobble is the operative word. I needed three hours out of her. And I got it, with a nice day for top down driving too. A stellar week!:thumbup:


EDIT!!! It is the first day of school and the biggest decision I have to make is what to wear for my trip tomorrow. :thumbup: Colour options are, (as always) purple, green or ticklish blue. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Oh nothing, nothing at all. Drew's already looking forward to her parts for one of his projects. I figured she was just sitting around being a cat bed anyway, so may as well send her up to "the barn". He wanted to know if I stopped for gas...nope. Just ran the tank of gas that I put in there , oh, maybe four or five years ago. She's got a JH after all. :facepalm::laugh:
> 
> So the high points of the current build?
> -Vintage original brake lines on three corners, complete with lots of flaking "patina". Brake number four got a rest...crusty brake line blockoff from POS Jetta plugging the hole on the MC.
> ...


This post is awesome.

The only thing better was hearing Cathy's voice in my head as I read, "She's got a JH after all..."

:laugh: :beer: :thumbup: :heart:

I love you guys and gals.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I wanted to share some emissions :heart:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Emissions testing. What's that? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I wanted to share some emissions :heart:


That is awesome ELT!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I hated doing these tests with my A1s with a passion. My Sciroccos are now all exempt, and the Cabby no longer has to worry about all that. She's in a better place. The Bug's is a snap, diesel tests are a joke here. They may go out to look at the car, maybe not if it is cold outside. I spent a bit of the day drilling holes in the plane, and just now made an unsuccessful attempt at ejecting a CD from one of my car's CD players. That involved a lot of disassembly, and I figured I should quit before I lost use of the radio too. (sledgehammer and torch were close at hand and a bit too tempting) So that car is at the mercy of local radio stations for the trip to Ohio (and maybe beyond). I'll have some great mechanical music if the radio craps out. I wonder if Google maps will plot a route with maximized tunnels?  :thumbup: I was given a Sirius unit, but did I get THAT set up? No...:banghead:


edit: @Joe...The two main tire selection criteria were: round and black, not gonna lie....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So I'm driving down I-75 on my way home from work this evening, when what do I see merging onto the freeway? Why, it looks like a Scirocco! A silver 16v... with white-cat tails.... so I pulled up alongside, downshifted, and waved at Cathy. :laugh:

In other, local Scirocco news, my neighbor called me a couple days ago all upset. (The neighbor that has the triple-white '85 Wolfie.) Seems as though she cut a little close getting into her garage and sideswiped the doorway. I went to look at it, she got the door and the quarter panel to the tune of $1500-ish. The good news is there has been no hassle from the insurance company, she's just supposed to drop the car off to be fixed next week.

Cathy and I should be off on another adventure tomorrow that will include some Scirocco-owner visiting as well. Stay tuned I'm sure.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently looking at a double Rainbow in Safety Harbor,Florida 

& drove Leela my 78 today, started first turn of the the key ... after sitting for 20 days


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Me, I gotta go buy some beer. For certain Scirocco-loving guests that are road-tripping. Oh, and some of those pink Seagrams Escapes for my loving spouse. He loves those things. Sucks 'em down like some people suck down, well....beer.

I have done the side-swipe into the garage thing myself. Very embarrassing. Jeez, ya change your trajectory by just a couple of degrees...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ....beer...


:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@ Randall....beware rather double rainbow....thankfully I saw no such thong at Brodhad...some VERY expensive hardware on that field...pics later

@Petra...I cannot tell you how depressed I am to be rpdrinking the Canadain beer that 8 Imported for you...and yes, I am leaving my "first draft" typing in effect for the indication of my condition...it was a long dry fight home...no radio communications in a vintage biplane...tough stuff but I managed. :laugh:

as for plans/ gateway drugs...well. Old airplanes are just like Sciroccos, and, just like Sciroccos, it was a good thing we took three along. we got two back at least, with one having "no issues" Thankfully my own will never have the same problem...kind of like those people with manual steering laughing At a PS fluid leak....don 't have it? Can't break it. :thumbup:


dang cat just stile something.must attend to that.. More drunk posting as I work thorough the beer I can't repatriate...dang...hate when that happens. :heart::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> as for plans/ gateway drugs...well. Old airplanes are just like Sciroccos, and, just like Sciroccos, it was a good thing we took three along. we got two back at least, with one having "no issues"


What gets me is that the 'ol '35 Waco biplane was the best behaved plane on the trip. Charging system? Who needs that? Landing gear that retracts? Naaaaah.

Excuse me while I have another adult beverage.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> What gets me is that the 'ol '35 Waco biplane was the best behaved plane on the trip. Charging system? Who needs that? Landing gear that retracts? Naaaaah.
> 
> Excuse me while I have another adult beverage.


What?? Huh?? Hearing, nah, don't need that either.  Imagine a circular arrangement of jackhammers, and now imagine it for three hours. It was enjoyable with a noise cancelling headset AND ear plugs. Great ride though!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I'm trying to get some support from our community for this. Not sure if you all feel like this as well, but I am tired of "New Scirocco" threads popping up in our forum. I believe it's due to the bad description of our forum and theirs. I made a thread in the suggestion forum to ask the mods to change the description to more accurately describe our section and theirs. Would love it if you all could give this some support. Thanks 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6132049-Changing-Scirocco-forum-description


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

pchassin said:


> ...I'd chat more but my Taskmaster is calling out from the basement. I must organize the space to accommodate a donor.


 *
I need you to clear out some space in the Basement...*
.
.










From the Wiki... wikiwikiwiki


> *Summit Camp*, also *Summit Station*, is a year-round research station on the apex of the Greenland Ice Sheet. Its coordinates are variable, since the ice is moving.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

This Mk I has been hanging around on my local Craigslist for months; not sure why it didn't occur to me to post it here, but I happened upon it again today and thought maybe it would generate some interest:

http://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/pts/4059376276.html


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

8716vrocco said:


> I'm trying to get some support from our community for this. Not sure if you all feel like this as well, but I am tired of "New Scirocco" threads popping up in our forum. I believe it's due to the bad description of our forum and theirs. I made a thread in the suggestion forum to ask the mods to change the description to more accurately describe our section and theirs. Would love it if you all could give this some support. Thanks


Ok, but we will have to venture ourselves in their mk3 Scirocco forum for bashing on it...:sly:

Just kidding, good idea.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

How did this thread slip so far down the page? Y'all are slackin'.

Apparently CO has been transported to the PNW.

Four straight days of rain, ground is now saturated. Some flooding along the Front Range, and I just heard that a bridge on Hwy 287 (a bit south of here) collapsed. 

I have errands to run, I'll drive the Toy Twuck. Antje doesn't like the wet (coming home MON drove through a largish puddle at highish speed, she started misfiring; cleared and got home but she's sulking).



Beam us back, Scotty...


****later

Nah, I'm not going anywhere; very bad out there and gub'mint is telling people to just stay home, not get in way of emergency vehicles. Seriously bad stuff.

Need to scrounge/ fabricate pontoons for Antje just in case, and the TT will have to take care of itself. Needs a bath anyway.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

That bad? Wow, stay safe, Karl.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> That bad?


Yes. This is extremely abnormal weather for Colorado; certainly we get rain but maybe for a few hours at a time, and the occasional cloudburst raining cats, dogs, mid-sized rodents (raccoon or smaller), that kinda thing.

Four (five?) *straight* days of rain ranging from moderate to very heavy is unprecedented. We'd be better able to handle it if it was snow (snow doesn't flash flood, or wash out roads and bridges). I'll have to track down cumulative rainfall for this storm, 'normal' precip for the entire month of September is only an inch or so IIRC.



scirocco*joe said:


> Wow, stay safe, Karl.


Damn Skippy, Joe (Aussie/ Kiwi, means "Hells Yes !!) Appreciate concern, I'm fine and on relatively high ground; and staying there.

Got plenty of groceries and :beer: in the fridge.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

_Row, row, row your 'Roc,
gently down the street...
misra'bly misra'bly misra'bly misra'bly 
Life is but a... _ [gurgle gurgle glug glug]

C'mon everybody, join in! Key of C (-ink)!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> _Row, row, row your 'Roc,
> gently down the street...
> _
> 
> C'mon everybody, join in! Key of Oh (phuque)!!


This is the best I could do....sorry


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> This is the best I could do....sorry ]


Hmm... actually that's pretty good.

Antje is a CE, so already 'black and white'; thus with just a few minor body mods... hmm.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... actually that's pretty good.
> 
> Antje is a CE, so already 'black and white'; thus with just a few minor body mods... hmm.


You where not messing around!

http://news.msn.com/us/flash-flooding-hits-parts-of-colorado-3-people-dead


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Indeed it is pretty bad. I was caught in one of the worst rainstorms I have ever seen right as I started my commute home yesterday. I've been in hurricanes before that weren't this bad. Most big downpours we get last 5-15 minutes... I was sitting on I-71 mostly not moving, while the hail and rain came down full strength for nearly 40 minutes. By then there was 3-6 inches of rain on the road. Took me about 2 hours to get home yesterday. 

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Jeez, first you guys are dealing with fire and brimstone, now Rocs are being converted into 
Arcs.

Which religious deity did you Westerners piss off?

I hope you all stay safe. Don't come down with any cabin-fever induced hallucinations that make you think that you can practice your rendition of "Singing in the Rain".


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

hope this isnt a repost, just saw this browsing bringatrailer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/INCR...m=290974371562&forcev4exp=true#ht_1738wt_1022


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Which religious deity did you Westerners piss off?


I don't think it's a deity as such, just Nature happening. Summer fires cleared the mountain hillsides, so present severe rain runs off faster, mud and debris in fast-moving rivers takes out bridges and roads. It's a cascade.

Just Mother Nature, but sometimes she can be a real... hmm. Can't remember the line, some god- awful cheeseball flick. "Willy Must Die", "Death of a Grasshopper", "Goofy Looking Blondes With Swords", something like that. No matter.

:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Just Mother Nature, but sometimes she can be a real... hmm. Can't remember the line, some god- awful cheeseball flick. "Willy Must Die", "Death of a Grasshopper", "Goofy Looking Blondes With Swords", something like that.
> :beer:


 Quentin Tarentino (sp?) isn't cheeseball, ya ignoramus. He's an artiste. If ya want cheeseball, go watch some Mel Brooks.
Now for the last time, it's "Kill Bill, Vol.2".
As for the missing word in your quote, I can only guess: aunt, bunt, dunt, funt, eunt, funt, gunt, hunt, iunt, junt, (hmm, I wonder about the censor),lunt, munt, nunt, ount, punt, (maybe the vortex censor again),runt, sunt, tunt, uunt, vunt, wunt, xunt, yunt, zunt.
I'll let you figure it out.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Newspaper articles [_Denver Post_ and _Boulder Daily Camera_] are calling this a 100- year flood.

http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-county-news/ci_24072038

The pic at top (wash out at Hwy 287 & Dillon Road) is about 3 miles south of here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So it looks like more travels this week. Off to rescue an Mk 1 ragtop. West-coast car with surface rust and in need of a bunch of work. (engine is removed at the moment, 1.8 8v to go in. wiring harness was a mess too IIRC.)

Who wants it?

Oh and there's another local Mk 1 shell that comes with tons of extra parts / engines etc etc for $500. Nearly rust-free shell though it has an aftermarket sunroof caulked shut.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Newspaper articles [_Denver Post_ and _Boulder Daily Camera_] are calling this a 100- year flood.
> 
> http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-county-news/ci_24072038
> 
> The pic at top (wash out at Hwy 287 & Dillon Road) is about 3 miles south of here.


Crikey! 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Quentin Tarentino (sp?) isn't cheeseball, ya ignoramus. He's an artiste. If ya want cheeseball, go watch some Mel Brooks.
> Now for the last time, it's "Kill Bill, Vol.2".
> As for the missing word in your quote, I can only guess: aunt, bunt, dunt, funt, eunt, funt, gunt, hunt, iunt, junt, (hmm, I wonder about the censor),lunt, munt, nunt, ount, punt, (maybe the vortex censor again),runt, sunt, tunt, uunt, vunt, wunt, xunt, yunt, zunt.
> I'll let you figure it out.


Cant


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> So it looks like more travels this week. Off to rescue an Mk 1 ragtop. West-coast car with surface rust and in need of a bunch of work. (engine is removed at the moment, 1.8 8v to go in. wiring harness was a mess too IIRC.)
> 
> Who wants it?


Drop it off at my place if you would be so kind. Surely it's not out of the way! :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> As for the missing word in your quote, I can only guess: aunt, bunt, dunt, funt, eunt, funt, gunt, hunt, iunt, junt, blah blah humana humana blah, lunt, munt, nunt, ount, punt, more blah humana, runt, sunt, tunt, uunt, vunt, wunt, xunt, yunt, zunt.
> I'll let you figure it out.





punchbug said:


> Cant


Couldn't? (with a letter or few and a ' left over? hell, in correct sequence even... damn I'm good...)

 back atcha, and raise ya a :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

type53b_gtd said:


> Drop it off at my place if you would be so kind. Surely it's not out of the way! :wave:


It's actually located in southeastern Michigan at the moment... save me a trip 'eh? And BTW, we need to chat real soon.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Busy, busy here.

Some side work rolled in this week (woot!! $$$ for the Scirocco Support Fund!). So, had a MyWebSearch infestation to clean up; a replacement laptop display to source (she sat on her laptop...  ), and a consult for a reinstall (which will begin this weekend.) 
And... Somehow, Windows Update made my Essentials server go all pear-shaped on Tuesday. :facepalm: So, I had to recover that box, and spoon-feed it updates while all that was going on. Good times! 

Some minor work on the E30 part-out (packing things up, mainly - the car's cabin be full o' stuff.) 
Just a few more things to get out of her, and then I can get the shell gone. Which is good - it's September now. Need to get the garage into Winter Mode fairly soon.
And, discovered a cracked cross beam in the garage.  So, that'll need to be replaced (actually, I'll just run a new one alongside.) And, a few extras to support the loft would be a good idea.... 
Fun Times will be transporting 24' (yes, you read that right) 2x4s on the QSW's roof rack... :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Carp.

@ *sciroccohal*, :wave: back atcha. yep, feet dry. Antje runs again (sulky after some inadvertent puddle- stomping earlier).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> It's actually located in southeastern Michigan at the moment... save me a trip 'eh? And BTW, we need to chat real soon.


Wonder how far it is from Martin, MI. "Bring a trailer"?, nah, we'll have one. ( but it will be crammed...) We were looking at bringing an extra ( vintage) sled back last year....hmmmmm


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So here is a typical adventure with Cathy. The task: "Hey can you go (across the parking lot, easy walking distance) and get five gallons of gas?" Sounds simple. 

So I head over with "our" jerry can, and wheel and deal my way into the (privately owned) pump. I find "a guy" who will let me buy some from his account. THEN I look into the jerry can. It has "random stuff" in the bottom, so I try the "swish"...some moves, some does not, some starts to move after it soaks. Yeah, not using that. (This is how you have "fuel starvation" and "off field landings") So, easy, get in the car and head to Waldoworld. There is no other option within reasonable distance. Yup they have them, 1 gallon or 2.5 gallon. I get " a girl" to tell me if they have any secret hidden decent sized ones (instead of the toy ones that suburbanites buy. ) Debate about it a while, then spend five minutes in the checkout line with a 2.5 gallon jug ( no sign of the line moving)...so I give up...out I go empty handed. To the garage across the road for suggestions. He calls another store which is 6 miles the wrong way...and I go get my jerry can. Head back to the pumps..."the guy" has gone home. SO I have a can and no gas. I finally found "another guy" with a key/account and three hours later, I am walking cross the parking lot with my gas. Easy, peasy. :banghead:

The plus side to this story is there are no leaks. :thumbup: But we have not fired the girl up to pressurize it yet. The installation of the new elevator and general rigging went equally smoothly. It's just like old VWs with more rules. John, how's that house?

Oh, on the plus ++++ side...EXCELLENT day to see cool stuff on the road, a nice 924, a Corrado, lots of Carerras and an Exige. I got a thumbs up from the nicest of the Carreras, and had an extensive conversation with a Corvette owner about the car ( MY Klausie ) and a second Corvette owner joined us and chatted about his Scirocco. Good day for driving around aimlessly in search of gas cans.:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

frikking raining again.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Same here. Only I'm locked in with the kids.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

That's about right, tone roughly halfway between the original Gene Kelly and the rendition from _A Clockwork Orange._

Tired of this rain carp.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Thaaat's right, that's the right attitude.
Perky. Gotta keep it perky on these rainy, dreary days. 
Turn that frown upside down. 
Now me, I spent the day doing housework and gently rearing my children. It's an investment in my future. That way, when Monday rolls around, I'll be ready to work. 
Yippie.

Perky. 
That's what I am right now.
Perky.
:banghead:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Quentin Tarentino (sp?) isn't cheeseball, ya ignoramus. He's an artiste. If ya want cheeseball, go watch some Mel Brooks.
> Now for the last time, it's "Kill Bill, Vol.2".
> As for the missing word in your quote, I can only guess: aunt, bunt, dunt, funt, eunt, funt, gunt, hunt, iunt, junt, (hmm, I wonder about the censor),lunt, munt, nunt, ount, punt, (maybe the vortex censor again),runt, sunt, tunt, uunt, vunt, wunt, xunt, yunt, zunt.
> I'll let you figure it out.


That's the most German words I have ever seen in a single post.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OorsciroccO said:


> That's the most German words I have ever seen in a single post.


Actually that number could be doubled fairly easily, if'n one had about a gebuntload of spare umlauts just laying around.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Perky.
> That's what I am right now.
> Perky.


C'mon, at least make it challenging.

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Perky.
> That's what I am right now.
> Perky.





Eistreiber said:


> C'mon, at least make it challenging.
> 
> :laugh:


:wave:

To quote Deathproof, another Tarantino movie: "I can HEAAR you!"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> :wave:
> 
> To quote _Deathproof_, another Tarantino movie: "I can HEAAR you!"


Of course you can, in contrast to Your Better Half *we* both have XY chromosomes, and thus perceive only (or maybe *notice* only) one side of the following "...or...", per Merriam-Webster online:

_*perky* adjective \ˈpər-kē\ : lively in manner or *appearance*_

Cold there in Chicago, is it?

:wave: back with 

Oh, and at you too, E.

:laugh:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> It's actually located in southeastern Michigan at the moment... save me a trip 'eh? And BTW, we need to chat real soon.


Yes we do... Lined up a welding apparatus yet? Beans should be off in 2 weeks max, weather permitting.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I got all my year-end yard work in before the rain. My $35 Kijiji-find, Stihl FS44 straight-shaft grass trimmer is working mint with a bit of carb tuning. Only a few more odd jobs before I can migrate back onto the Scirocco work.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

type53b_gtd said:


> Yes we do... Lined up a welding apparatus yet? Beans should be off in 2 weeks max, weather permitting.


Yes, several as a matter of fact.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Yes, several as a matter of fact.


Awesome! I am in flat out gypsy mode, so another trip will meet my needs! (Wisconsin a week or so ago, Michigan next weekend, Mass the weekend after....then Ohio again? Excellent!!!!) So will a salvation effort. And would somebody buy me this please? Daun, you need one, pretty sure. They're small, you can find it a home. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ebaymotors/Beaut..._Aircraft&hash=item1c364aec15&forcev4exp=true

Drew, maybe you need one. Must check my lottery ticket. So is everybody okay with all this silly weather? I got that dry feet report from the icy one, so that's good. I see the salty one is also still kicking. Possible frost here, blech! But that is normal stuff.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Found this non-scirocco, but VW related:

Oh Joy! from kut on Vimeo.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I've been working on my buddy's cabin the woods; we only have Two Seasons in most of California, the Wet One is approaching and it'd be good to get the roof on. 

No Interwebz to speak of, unless you toddle into town, but at least we arent yet clobbered with rain. Not like those Rocky Mountain folks. 

Fellas, just grease up your toes, maintain Core Temp, and embrace the Madness, er Lovely Mother Nature Entity.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ebaymotors/Beaut..._Aircraft&hash=item1c364aec15&forcev4exp=true
> 
> Drew, maybe you need one. Must check my lottery ticket. So is everybody okay with all this silly weather? I got that dry feet report from the icy one, so that's good. I see the salty one is also still kicking. Possible frost here, blech! But that is normal stuff.


You already have one Cathy - they're not like stamps - you can't collect them... 

And I need something with towing capacity. Pretty sure the I have the bird in mind already.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Reading the Ercoupe description I was struck by the area code of the phonee number; 415 was traditionally the *SF Bay Area, (including esp the Peninsula) and is retained by the SF, city and county of, to this day. *


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> You already have one Cathy - they're not like stamps - you can't collect them...
> 
> And I need something with towing capacity. Pretty sure the I have the bird in mind already.


Yeah, yeah, Navion, blah blah. (Cue the evil one going muahahahaha. He will even sell you one. The local firiendly crack dealer has more than one drug at his fingertips to corrupt you with) Oh, Hi Daun :wave: Didn't see you there....:laugh:

Maybe I need more headaches. And coupes are small. Especially when you tear the wings off, like mean kids do with flies.

And tberk, it is in California supposedly. Good call on the area code.

I did NOT drive a Scirocco today, what's the deal with THAT? I will provide a suitable image shortly. Or maybe not.


EDIT: The evil one's "familiar" :vampire:




Turns into THIS weather prediction device:



(for those not into old wive's tales: Cats sleeping "on their heads" means rain. I AM an old wife, and this is MY cat! That's the only reason I feed him)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, yeah, Navion, blah blah. (Cue the evil one going muahahahaha. He will even sell you one. The local firiendly crack dealer has more than one drug at his fingertips to corrupt you with) Oh, Hi Daun :wave: Didn't see you there....:laugh:


You know Drew, she IS quite right.

And Cathy? That 'coupe would just be too nice to be a "daily flyer." Something along those lines though would work for me.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ punchbug: I couldn't help myself, I've always wanted to use that official "pilot" jargon.

@ Mk1SRocc: PM replied to


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> And would somebody buy me this please? Daun, you need one, pretty sure. They're small, you can find it a home.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ebaymotors/Beaut..._Aircraft&hash=item1c364aec15&forcev4exp=true


Kathy, you are hitting up the wrong power shopper, redirect your power of persuasion this way towards the real collector of the household. Of course, then we have another concern, the storage issues. The driveway has gotten pretty full around here, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> Perky. Gotta keep it perky on these rainy, dreary days.
> Perky.
> That's what I am right now.
> Perky.





Eistreiber said:


> C'mon, at least make it challenging.
> 
> :laugh:





echassin said:


> :wave:
> 
> To quote Deathproof, another Tarantino movie: "I can HEAAR you!"





Eistreiber said:


> Of course you can, in contrast to Your Better Half *we* both have XY chromosomes, and thus perceive only (or maybe *notice* only) one side of the following "...or...", per Merriam-Webster online:
> 
> _*perky* adjective \ˈpər-kē\ : lively in manner or *appearance*_
> 
> ...


That's the most challenging you can make it??? Coughing up a dictionary definition??? My 2nd grader can do better work when practicing his weekly spelling list. 

Maybe I should get a cat, at least it would cough up a challenging hairball. And here I was, planning on complimenting you on you word usage, maybe calling you the Wordmaster or somethin'.

Maybe I should go and work on my car instead:wave:.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> That's the most challenging you can make it??? Coughing up a dictionary definition??? My 2nd grader can do better work when practicing his weekly spelling list.
> 
> Maybe I should get a cat, at least it would cough up a challenging hairball. And here I was, planning on complimenting you on you word usage, maybe calling you the Wordmaster or somethin'.
> 
> Maybe I should go and work on my car instead:wave:.



Oh My cats are experts, and continually challenge me. Would you like to borrow one or all of them? They also make sleeping a challenge. And bore/gouge a series of holes in your arm. And while I am offering, tell echassin that he can store that little plane up here no problem. I will find it a corner. I will even take it out to see other old planes for a playdate once in a while. See how easy?

In other news, I get the grandchild tonight, I have to tote my mom around tomorrow, and then I am camping with my kid for the weekend. (hope it isn't as cold and rainy as it usually is). It was a gorgeous day here though, you could see all the way past Toronto.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Oh My cats are experts, and continually challenge me. Would you like to borrow one or all of them? And while I am offering, tell echassin that he can store that little plane up here no problem. I will find it a corner. I will even take it out to see other old planes for a playdate once in a while. See how easy?
> In other news, I get the grandchild tonight, I have to tote my mom around tomorrow, and then I am camping with my kid for the weekend.


I'll trade you all your cats for all my boys (yes, all three). Think of it as an extended playdate. That way you can chat up my power shopper on your own.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> I'll trade you all your cats for all my boys (yes, all three). Think of it as an extended playdate. That way you can chat up my power shopper on your own.


Tell ya what. I'll swap ya boys for boys. Mine come in three generations. Way more decades of fun. I'll throw in the two tomcats for free. No :beer: was involved in this offer. Oaky, maybe some.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> *C*athy... then we have another concern, the storage issues. The driveway has gotten pretty full around here, I'm open to suggestions.


 *C*athy *C*orrects me.

She doesn't *C*orrect you, P *C*hassin. In*C*onsistency displays favoritism... I am in*C*onsolable.

Or maybe not, I'd be more than happy to have Marlene and perhaps the Anonymous GTI room with Antje and Rommel for a while. Sort of a Mk1 sleepover deal.



punchbug said:


> ...And while I am offering, tell e*C*hassin that he *C*an store that little plane up here no problem. I will find it a *C*orner... See how easy?





punchbug said:


> No :beer: was involved in this offer. Oaky, maybe some.


+ one :beer: here. Still *C*ounts as some, right?

[*C*ee? I *C*an be subtle.]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> *C*athy *C*orrects me.
> 
> She doesn't *C*orrect you, P *C*hassin. In*C*onsistency displays favoritism... I am in*C*onsolable.
> 
> ...


@ Cathy, I Can't Contemplate a Commercial transaCtion, trading my xy Chromosomes for Cats. Just Call, they'll Come and you Can send over the Cats at any time.

@CCCCKarl, if you need to add more "C's" to your post, Consider Calling me by my formal name: Petra Carla Chassin. 
This leaves us with a qCuery. we already have a good Carl, a bad CKarl, and an ugly Carl. Can I be a FranCenstonian Combination of all three? Contemplate this Course of aCtion and Contact me.

Sadly, Marlene is not amenable to the threesome you are offering.

Also, if you are ambitious, you Can edit my post to make the "C's" appear in bold, I'm gonna ...Crash.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> @ *C*athy, I *C*an't *C*ontemplate a *C*ommercial transa*C*tion, trading my xy *C*hromosomes for *C*ats. Just *C*all, they'll *C*ome and you *C*an send over the *C*ats at any time.
> 
> @*CCCC*Karl, if you need to add more "*C*'s" to your post, *C*onsider *C*alling me by my formal name: Petra *C*arla *C*hassin.
> This leaves us with a q*C*uery. we already have a good *C*arl, a bad *C*Karl, and an ugly *C*arl. Can I be a Fran*C*enstonian *C*ombination of all three? *C*ontemplate this *C*ourse of a*C*tion and *C*ontact me.
> ...


It might have been that I was *C*oer*C*ed.


[gratuitous perspective check] We both gotta ramp it up to match this:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> That's... _(buncha stuff)_


Oh wholly kreist, she’s learned to multi-quote... who TF was the fool that taught her how to do that?

Um... oh. Right. Oopsie. Sorry y’all. :banghead:

I guess I was distracted, my mind may have been (or not) more contemplating certain tangents or variations on a theme elsewhere located.



TBerk said:


>


But to demonstrate competence, she sees as sufficient to regurgitate, in sequence, four recent posts *from this thread*, theme is re: “Perky”, a sequence which *she* started), then follows by dissin’ me.



pchassin said:


> That's the most challenging you can make it??? Coughing up a dictionary definition???


Well no worries, *sequential* multi-quoting is nuthin’; next is cuttee-pastee which I happen to know is not her strongest suit, and I won’t get really anxious *unless* she somehow discovers that it is possible to not only multi-quote, but *also* re-sequence, *and* across multiple threads. And what are the chances of that happening?

Um... oh. Right. Oopsie. Sorry y’all. :banghead:

Looks familiar, don’t it.

Again distracted, again my mind perhaps...more contemplating certain tangents or variations on a theme elsewhere located.

Again:


TBerk said:


>


hmm. Ya know, the juxtaposed


TBerk said:


> +


 have a certain... ... symmetry. Yep, that’s the word.


Well hell... there she goes dissin’ me, but knows me not well enough to comprehend the times (admittedly rare) when I try to be... subtle. Tactful. Diplomatic even.

GD noobs, ya know? [yoop and oh d*mn, just FYI the "b" key is rather awkwardly near the "n" key, watch that spellung y'all]

Having been e-bashed recently for excessive... um... straightforwardness (specific thread thankfully blackholed by mods, thanks guys) I am trying to take a new tack, to maintain and encourage a certain degree of decorum in my own posts (and those of others) and COMM’s to this forum.

So *I was indeed being subtle,* as much as I am ever able two (working on it, ya know?). Rather than writing a two- points-edly (oops I mean *too-pointedly*) response to such; I am instead... focusing. trying to overcome a bit of double-vision, hmm... no idea Y.

I hate to use fashionable jargon and rarely do (an unfortunate characteristic is a pretty GD wide streak of “anti- fashion” or anti-Fascist if you prefer... much same-same for meaning says I) , but yep if the Foo sh*ts, wear it... same for jargon... my singular focus in regards to this entire ping-pong match re: “perky” is centered on “personal growth”.

Mine.



pchassin said:


> ...And here I was, planning on complimenting you on you word usage, maybe calling you the Wordmaster or somethin'.


eh... "somethin' " is more likely, but I can roll with "Wordmaster".



pchassin said:


> Maybe I should go and work on my car instead:wave:.


Motion seconded. Oooh... sorry, still thinking in twos; was that a Bad Thing to say?


I do like to teach, but I'll make you work for it... find and read "Last edited", and *Reason*

:laugh:

[deeply bows, with a flourish and grin. Would doff hat, but... not a 'hat' guy. ]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I count 49 V's, not 53.

But close...

:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

51.

Closer.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*C*an we *c*ount the title as the other two V's? That makes *53. *I *c*an't play this linguisti*c* game, but if you want to mu*c*k with Botani*c*al Latin, then I *c*an get off the sidelines.

As for the two black dresses, I can only assume that one is for me. Or is it for echassin? He'd look fetching, but a bit mannish.....maybe a group buy. Nobody would complain if Waterfall and "baby momma" had one too. 

Pchassin, I think I will keep my cats. I have enough people in my life to keep me hopping.  I'm thinking an isolated *c*abin in the woods (in *C*anada) with JUST *c*ats (and of *c*ourse, the S*c*iroccos :thumbup might be the way to go. Or I could just hit the road again.....:laugh:



EDIT!!! WAIT!!! I have the cabin/woods/cats/cars RIGHT NOW!! (must go barricade driveway before the guys return home. YESSSSSS!!!) Living the dream....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

About V this is what I have to say:










oh and further more:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> *C*an we *c*ount the title as the other two V's? That makes *53. *I *c*an't play this linguisti*c* game, but if you want to mu*c*k with Botani*c*al Latin, then I *c*an get off the sidelines.


Yeah, for some reason I was thinking I'd read that the posted video scene contained 53 V's, but I couldn't find wherever it was that I'd read it.

Latin? Sure, bring it; "doctrina bona" and all that.



punchbug said:


> As for the two black dresses, I can only assume that one is for me. Or is it for echassin? He'd look fetching, but a bit mannish...


No, actually I was just referencing the LBD, and then did so again, then noticed inherent symmetry. You've probably already got an LBD (with matching 'urple hat), as for E... don't know, don't wanna know. If he has an LBD he can keep it in the closet, I'm OK with that. 



punchbug said:


> ...I have the cabin/woods/cats/cars RIGHT NOW!! (must go barricade driveway before the guys return home. YESSSSSS!!!) Living the dream....


That's the way to do it!

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

You guys are knuckleheads but I luvs ya anyways. knuckleheads...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Carp. I'm looking for a particular quote, can't run it down online.

Does anyone happen to have handy a copy of Donald Westlake's _Kahawa_?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> WAIT!!! I have the cabin/woods/cats/cars RIGHT NOW!! (must go barricade driveway before the guys return home. YESSSSSS!!!) Living the dream....


Are you thinkin' what I'm thinkin'??? 
Build up the barricades, lock the doors, buy the beer, and feed the cats. Plus, we won't have to worry our pretty little heads off when it comes to decidin' to wear little black dresses (or will we??).
All I need to do is finish off the car, get a passport, and buy the booze!!! And then I'm outta here. ROAD TRIP!!!

Oh wait, still need SOMETHIN'. Hmmmmm......what was it, oh, yes, the car. I still need SOMETHIN' or maybe I should say SOMEONE (maybe SOMEON')to build the 'ROC.

Oh CCCKaaaarrrrlllll, weren't you sayin' somethin' about comin' to town to do some wrenchin' with the Taskmaster???


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Not a frequent poster in the Scirocco forums, but I figured you guys can relate.

Got orders for another overseas remote tour and after a long talk with the wife, it's time to sell the blue car. I just can't justify keeping so many cars for my wife to look after while I'm gone. The wife and I had our first date, a road trip to Cali for the ND show, and multiple weekend road trips to wherever the dart hit the map. Then there was basic training, tech schools, and multiple stateside assignments. So many memories and I feel that I'm losing an old friend, I almost want to cry.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

sandrunner said:


> Not a frequent poster in the Scirocco forums, but I figured you guys can relate.
> 
> Got orders for another overseas remote tour and after a long talk with the wife, it's time to sell the blue car. I just can't justify keeping so many cars for my wife to look after while I'm gone. The wife and I had our first date, a road trip to Cali for the ND show, and multiple weekend road trips to wherever the dart hit the map. Then there was basic training, tech schools, and multiple stateside assignments. So many memories and I feel that I'm losing an old friend, I almost want to cry.


Sorry to hear about your situation, but at least have comfort that if you sell it to someone in this forum that there is a good chance that the car will survive for more years to come. It is thought, I know. I grow attached to my cars and there is something special about them. I remember selling my 1st VW after having had 3 other aircooleds bought and sold. It was a though choice. Both my older kids feel asleep to the hum of that flat 4 engine. Anyhow...It will be ok, just act like you are looking for a keeper of your legacy :thumbup:


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to the scirocco and have only owned several mk3 models. I recently struck a deal for the "orange crush" drag car. Once all the dust settles and I get it home I'll be starting a huge build thread on her. But for the time being I'm just stopping in to say " hi there everybody!" :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm a bit time-pressed, sorry for resorting to shotgun method (messy).



TBerk said:


> You guys are knuckleheads but I luvs ya anyways. knuckleheads...


Hi Tosha! :wave: back



Eistreiber said:


> ...anyone happen to have handy a copy of Donald Westlake's _Kahawa_?


Anyone? It's even a really good read, especially if'n you like coffee (and who doesn't?).



sandrunner said:


> ...So many memories and I feel that I'm losing an old friend, I almost want to cry.


No worries... most deals I've seen happen off this forum have an inherent "to a good home" implied and accepted. Your old friend will be much appreciated in the new domicile.



96jettatrekdawg said:


> ...But for the time being I'm just stopping in to say " hi there everybody!" :thumbup:


Hi + :thumbup: back! Welcome to the madness/ cult/ family!


Also, just curious; WTF is a blender race? (...no reason...)

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I'm a bit time-pressed, sorry for resorting to shotgun method (messy).
> 
> Also, just curious; WTF is a blender race? (...no reason...)
> 
> :beer:


Okay, "the event" firstoff (Amsnow Super Shootout, aka "the sled races": 

http://www.us131msp.com/event-info/special-events

These guys live hard. There are at least ten in the "7 second club". As in, quarter mile asphalt, on a snowmobile, in seven seconds and change. Blender races are a big enough deal that they are announced from the tower. 

Blenders are gas powered. Ours is built into a Skidoo cowl; powered by a small chainsaw engine. Teams go in pairs. The team must start the blender, blend an "adult beverage", and consume it before the other team. So now you know. It looks like I should just stay the week and hang around for the VW races. It is a SUPER nice track. Sticky and flat. :thumbup:


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I do think my newest dub is gonna be 1 insane machine!!!!
The world record setting 9 second "orange crush" without the motor and trans from those days obviously but something to set my goal upon 9.50  in the scirocco!!!!! (won't happen over night obviously)

Hopefully next spring it'll be out in full force awm 1.8t and some tasteful mods- car will be street driven "but" readily avaiable to pull interior out and throw slicks on and go for a drag! 

I dont think I'll ever I repeat ever get into another mk3 again in my life after this build! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

96jettatrekdawg said:


> Oh I do think my newest dub is gonna be 1 insane machine!!!!
> The world record setting 9 second "orange crush" without the motor and trans from those days obviously but something to set my goal upon 9.50  in the scirocco!!!!! (won't happen over night obviously)
> 
> Hopefully next spring it'll be out in full force awm 1.8t and some tasteful mods- car will be street driven "but" readily avaiable to pull interior out and throw slicks on and go for a drag!
> ...


Well, forgive me for not giving you a hearty "Welcome to the insanity"! A MkI will ruin you for other cars, and sounds like yours is even more capable of making you never look at anything else! (And orange? 1.8T? I *seriously* had a dream about one of those....it was a very good dream.  :thumbup

This is a great forum. And a MkIII is worth keeping around. They make great parts cars!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation, but at least have comfort that if you sell it to someone in this forum that there is a good chance that the car will survive for more years to come. It is thought, I know.


There is some serious truth in the above statement. I've heard this crowd refer to their cars needing to be rescued ("it's not my fault, honey, it followed me home").

(Pause for dramatic effect). 
IT"S A RESCUE CAR!! 

Anyhoo, all the yuppies and estate planners have life figured out all wrong; don't go making a 5 or 10 year life plan, let it unfold and if another car in your driveway is meant to be, it'll happen.

Someone in this crowd'll give it the love it needs.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...but if you want to muck with... Latin, then I can get off the sidelines.


Your presence is requested in the "red-headed-stepchild!" thread.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> but if you want to muck with Latin...


Capulus est bonus.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

pchassin said:


> There is some serious truth in the above statement. I've heard this crowd refer to their cars needing to be rescued ("it's not my fault, honey, it followed me home").
> 
> (Pause for dramatic effect).
> IT"S A RESCUE CAR!!


Exactly, I recently rescued a MkI from My Old Roc, and I finally get to lay eyes, and hands, on it today.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Capulus est bonus.


Ouch.

Petra plays rough.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Petra plays rough.


Proverbial elbow to the ribs. 
What is it they say about hitting a man when he's down?

Enjoy your morning jog today, let me know if I can give you some advice about improving your form.

:laugh::beer: Oh wait, you need to be on some sort of a restricted diet today don't you? Just ignore the beer.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Proverbial elbow to the ribs.
> What is it they say about hitting a man when he's down?
> 
> Enjoy your morning jog today, let me know if I can give you some advice about improving your form.
> ...



Now that's just being mean.


Yeah yeah, I know, top o' page. Gimme a while.

Well hell, since I'm kinda pressed for time and actually already know how to link vids...

Ya's get a vid instead of a pic (to coin a phrase, "A vid is worth a thousand pics... moves and all that happy sh*t")






As all you who know me know...uh... (re-read, yeah works) I have a bent sense of humor.

For those that don't know me... well, I have a bent sense of humor. Ask them ^.


Deal wid' it.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Capulus est bonus.


Indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Wie schmeckt Ihr Kaffee?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Ich habe Ihre Frage bereits beantwortet, nicht wahr?



Hmm...

Rost ist schlecht.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Rost ist schlecht.


Not quite sure what's going on here with the grammar. 

Are you saying that the, 
"grill (noun) is bad (adverb)."

or that the "rust (verb) is poorly (adverb)."

or that the roast (verb) is bad (adjective)."???

Maybe you should stick with Latin. 

Or start drinking tea.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

And now for something that we can all read.  I know this isn't really the for sale area but figured I'd put in my tale of adventure here before posting a thread in the classifieds.

So yeah, some of you may recall JediLynne.... she's moving to Vermont shortly and needed to be rid of a vehicle or two. Sooo, she called me to help her find a "forever" home for her '80 ragtop project. I took the truck and borrowed trailer to Michigan on Wednesday in order to retrieve the car.

There is no engine, windshield, and while it does have a choice of seats (tombstones from a '77 and pair of Mk 1 GLI fronts) I would recommend something nicer. I can get more / better pics perhaps next week - these were taken when I arrived home Wednesday. Car is solid, still had the Washington state plate on it when I picked it up.

Won't someone adopt this little car? She'd like to see $500.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> And now for something that we can all read.  I know this isn't really the for sale area but figured I'd put in my tale of adventure here before posting a thread in the classifieds.
> 
> So yeah, some of you may recall JediLynne.... she's moving to Vermont shortly and needed to be rid of a vehicle or two. Sooo, she called me to help her find a "forever" home for her '80 ragtop project. I took the truck and borrowed trailer to Michigan on Wednesday in order to retrieve the car.
> 
> ...



That is oh!!! So tempting. 

Winding down from a great Pet Shop Boys concert in Philly tonight. 
:thumbup:
El t


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

If I had a garage


----------



## Johnnyd_bd (Mar 21, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello, My name is John, and I love my Scorocco!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Johnnyd_bd said:


> Hello, My name is John, and I love my Scorocco!!


Hi John. Welcome to the madness. I don't know about you, but I love my Scirocco(s). Not sure what a Scorocco is.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

One 'buys' a Kia.

One 'scores' a Scirocco, as in "Look at this great Scirocco I *scor*ed!".

Something like that, maybe?

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


>


I like the ragtop, but a caveat: Antje's was dealer-installed, and the tech made the cuts in the roof square- cornered, rather than radiused. Thus, Antje has small stress cracks at all four corners of the ragtop hole.

Fixable, but should be checked for and addressed if found. Stress cracks are NOT self-healing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Not quite sure what's going on here with the grammar.
> 
> Are you saying that the,
> "grill (noun) is bad (adverb)."
> ...


Damn this is making my head hurt. Or maybe it was the blender racing. I'm on a detox/rehydration/desalination now for a few days. My LORD we had a fun weekend, but I'm whipped. I spent two days towing for another team; two ten second sleds and an 8 second drag bike. I'm thinking I drove that golf cart about 50 miles total with four classes of racing over a three day span. Yeah, there are pictures, yeah I will post them as proof. Suffice to say, it seems strange to be back living indoors, but it is warmer. :thumbup:

@Daun: What happened to the JH Will donated/ I brought down for that ragtop? Was it not in the garage?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh look, I just burned dinner again while screwing around on the vortex.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Oh look, I just burned dinner again while screwing around on the vortex.


Burn dinner all you want.

Don't burn the brake parts, E'll just have to re-re-do them.

and, PM sent.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Oh look, I just burned dinner again while screwing around on the vortex.


Don't worry about it. Before long you will stop cooking and just focus on Volkswagens. It is inevitable. :laugh:

And why do they make photo scanners so flipping annoying? :banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My Queen, it is ever a plot from the Martians. 

Retribution is at hand, verily we shall dry up their Seas...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> I like the ragtop, but a caveat: Antje's was dealer-installed, and the tech made the cuts in the roof square- cornered, rather than radiused. Thus, Antje has small stress cracks at all four corners of the ragtop hole.
> 
> Fixable, but should be checked for and addressed if found. Stress cracks are NOT self-healing.


I am aware of this issue, have seen picture evidence many moons ago. Initial inspection of this speciman does not show cracking, however I have not removed the mechanism either.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> @Daun: What happened to the JH Will donated/ I brought down for that ragtop? Was it not in the garage?


*Hangs head in shame*

Truth be told, it was a simple loading error. The car made it to the trailer a little while before anyone realized that there was no way to load the engine into the car without rolling the car back off the trailer. Since we were in a bit of a time crunch, executive decision was made to leave the engine. (No hoist to get it into the truck either.) I've been kicking myself about it since we left.  If I could figure out how to snag it without making another trip.... I mean, you went through a LOT of effort to pick that thing up!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> My Queen, it is ever a plot from the Martians.
> 
> Retribution is at hand, verily we shall dry up their Seas...


You see, kind sir, the issue is that it is too flipping' tedious. It's one of those "scan old photos as a gift" deals, and my mom has found about a hundred of them. This job would be much more tolerable with. :beer: but my liver has requested a day or two off. So, the endless tedious clicking and cropping continues. Tomorrow is "fun waiting in doctor's offices" day. The wait times won't be long, but since we are doing blod/ Xaray/ ultrasound/ specialist it will be a bit of a long haul. 

Back on the original topic (photo scanning)... WTFbwere we thinking in the 80s?? :screwy:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So I got a call about 15 minutes ago. My Vanagon is ready, Ann said....

I Say WOW!!.. I dropped the vanagon to the shop yesterday morning. A lot of us know how hard it is when exhaust studs brake and in the vanagon they are a PITA to replace and take care off. Anyhow, I got under there on Friday looked at the 4 rear exhaust studs and simply knew these would break and give me grief. Having done 2 of the front ones 5 years ago when I replaced some pipes I said you are going to the shop!

All I can say is that Im impressed with the mechanic at that shop and I can go pick the van up at lunch... A day is all the van was away! that is just great for turn around.:thumbup::thumbup:

So Thanks Swyka Auto Specialist. Steve the owner saw my scirocco and proceded to tell me he had a 77 and he raced it...Would put it on 2 wheels he said, "what a well balance car":beer::beer::thumbup:

http://www.steveswykaauto.com/


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Good-by to Summer*, It was nice and next year We'll welcome you back again. As thoughts, color schemes and all things Retail Marketing turn to Autumn and the upcoming pagan party-fest that is All Hallows Eve, I present the following as a salute to the Warmer Months; 

(it's titled Monica's Bikini Power #6, Sitting)










Swear to a Deity of your Choice, _I_ can find Scirocco Content in that...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> *Good-by to Summer*, It was nice and next year We'll welcome you back again. As thoughts, color schemes and all things Retail Marketing turn to Autumn and the upcoming pagan party-fest that is All Hallows Eve, I present the following as a salute to the Warmer Months;
> 
> (it's titled Monica's Bikini Power #6, Sitting)
> 
> ...


Another Wapsi Square fan.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Tosha, if'n we're gonna go all "drawn" and stuff, wouldja mind running down and posting a nice pic of Elinore from Bakshi's _Wizards_? Umm... again?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

While cleaning up my files yesterday, I came across a video relic of my old car from almost 5 years ago. It's so nostalgic it almost hurts to watch. High school, man those were the days


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> While cleaning up my files yesterday, I came across a video relic of my old car from almost 5 years ago. It's so nostalgic it almost hurts to watch. High school, man those were the days


Is someone sounding like an old man???


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Petra says those are fake *


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Petra says those are fake


Well of course they are.

No 'normal' woman has eyelashes that long.

:laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Won't someone adopt this little car? She'd like to see $500.





TBerk said:


> Swear to a Deity of your Choice, _I_ can find Scirocco Content in that...


someone buy this yet !?!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh man... VERY nicely done! I am impressed! :thumbup:

[ ...and that, class; is how multi-quote oughter be used]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Off to work and then heading for Massachusetts. I'll get half way there tonight. Should be an interesting trip - taking my 86 year old Mom to see her brother. Hope I can slow down enough.....but no worries, my beautiful daughter Waterfall is meeting us there. We'll mix it up!

Hopefully I can hook up with roccoJulie at some point, and find time to post pics from last weekend.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

EL DRIFTO said:


> someone buy this yet !?!


Well, the car is still for sale....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I am housing five. All I got room to keep, otherwise...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I am housing five. All I got room to keep, otherwise...


Same here, but that one is such a cutie. :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Well, the car is still for sale....


what would it take? aside from the obvious?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Won't someone adopt this little car? She'd like to see $500.


Me, I'm just a blonde so I can't keep track of how many VWs are in our space.

But.....it is red...we have a lot of red...

E is probably already worried about how he is gonna keep busy this time next year....

And the boys _are_ growing....Child#1 is already 12 so if I do the math right...(so challenging, so blonde)....

Hmmm.....thinking, thinking....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Works out easy. Marlene comes to stay with me (and Rommel & Antje), that keeps the Redness down to a semi-safe level. You break a couple of Eric's ribs to slow him down a little, by the time car is in standard Chassin pristine and presentable state Child #1 will be old enough to get learner's permit.


with a :beer: and a B/s :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> Me, I'm just a blonde so I can't keep track of how many VWs are in our space.





Eistreiber said:


> Works out easy. Marlene comes to stay with me (and Rommel & Antje)


So let me see if I have this straight. The Icy One is offering to take the _priceless_ Marlene and in exchange we get to spend some coin and get a 6ft by 13 ft _empty_ space in our own garage.

I recognize that I have been having some arithmetic challenges.

However,.... it sounds like our Favorite Arctic Blonde needs to take a Remedial Economic class.

:beer:.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry to butt in on how blonde Petra is but I thought I'd update all of you ( if you care, if you please ) on Evangeline. She is the very reason why I don't drive the Scirocco much these days:

7 mo now....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Sorry to butt in on how blonde Petra is but I thought I'd update all of you ( if you care, if you please ) on Evangeline. She is the very reason why I don't drive the Scirocco much these days:
> 
> 7 mo now....


Well, if you MUST, at least you butt in with good material 

BTW, Karl's the only REAL blonde here


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike
She is beautiful!!
Must look like mom 

My Fiona is 20 months old.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Me, I'm just a blonde so I can't keep track of how many VWs are in our space.
> 
> But.....it is red...we have a lot of red...
> 
> ...


I can probably be talked into delivery. And it would be getting a very good home.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> what would it take? aside from the obvious?


To get on the road, install some variety of 8v engine - plug and play. Throw in a bit for incidentals (you know the "while we're this far into the car" thing) and oh, the ragtop itself. The mechanism appears to be intact, but the outer portion, is, ummm, non-existent. The inner headliner bit looks decent though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> Sorry to butt in on how blonde Petra is but I thought I'd update all of you ( if you care, if you please ) on Evangeline. She is the very reason why I don't drive the Scirocco much these days:
> 
> 7 mo now....


Yep, gotta agree, must take after mom. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> To get on the road, install some variety of 8v engine - plug and play. Throw in a bit for incidentals (you know the "while we're this far into the car" thing) and oh, the ragtop itself. The mechanism appears to be intact, but the outer portion, is, ummm, non-existent. The inner headliner bit looks decent though.


Is that top grafted or an factory thing. Saw many in the aircooled days. Presently know of about 4 in the area that have the t1 originals


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Me, I'm just a blonde... thinking, thinking....


...says she... frackin' poster child for "Muaha-ha-ha-ha!!" says I. There's no excuse for using an excuse.



pchassin said:


> So let me see if I have this straight. The Icy One is offering to *room and board* the *quite highly regarded* _Marlene_ and in exchange we get to spend some coin and *briefly* get a 6ft by 13 ft _empty_ space in our own garage.
> 
> I recognize that I have been having some arithmetic challenges.
> 
> ...


FTFY (x4), and no I don't; was testing YOU, and you passed (albeit grading was somewhat on the curve(s) [*DON'T *go there]).

:laugh:

King evades, and B/s redux; and tell me again about the "Taste of Victory"? Eck-yuk-phoo?





Michael Bee said:


>


Hmm... the eyes... damn, almost makes me wanna try that whole "fatherhood" gig. Umm... me have short legs, bar is high.

But dayum... yep, that'll make you feel worthwhile, neh? You will of course be bringing her to next Cincy?



echassin said:


> Well, if you MUST, at least you butt in with good material.


Yep that, see above.



echassin said:


> BTW, Karl's the only REAL blonde here.


I wouldn't know about that, but for yer dark locks (such as remain) there are rumors of Grecian formula.

Jus' sayin', ya know?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Hi Mikey :wave: She is a cutie!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks guys.... I'd like to take her to Cincy in 2k15 Karl. She might be able to handle the trip from NY then. I still can't believe how I made something this beautiful. Fiona is 20 months T? Nice. That would confuse me. I'd have to start counting years at some point. I've been following your build2 Eric. Get Petra a V1. 

Thanks Daun. Jennifer says Evangeline looks like me.... go figure. I'm with you guys.










:wave back: Hi Uncle Charles!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Sorry to butt in on how blonde Petra is but I thought I'd update all of you ( if you care, if you please ) on Evangeline. She is the very reason why I don't drive the Scirocco much these days:
> 
> 7 mo now....


She's a cutie Mike. You're going to be amazed out how fast the time goes and how quick she "grows up" over the next two years. Mason seems be more and more of a little boy all the time. It seems one day he was a toddler and the next a little boy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Kids are kinda magical and I propose Miss Evangeline as Page Owner Emeritus, #529

- Ice-y One (Petra, He's an Evil Penguin Mistreater, not so much the Polar Bear kind...) or is that mystery-eater, (I dunno...) I've the 'Wizards' DVD here so let me see what screen-grab I can work...

- Eeeeeeecassin; dem from before aint fake; the poor little Primary Character in the webcomic *Wapsi Square* bemoans being only small in terms of _vertical hight_. 

From the strip's beginnings as a 'slice of life', its gone off in some strange, if entertaining, Astral Realms & Inner Demons & Mythology Manifested areas... . 

I think the artist just odometred over the Twelve Year mark recently; take a look at his evolution:

Here is a strip from about five or six into the first year... (2001)









From 2003; getting reacquainted with an old school buddy:










And here is a link to a more recent entry;
(edit: OK, I'm back...) 
http://wapsisquare.com/comics/2012-08-20-cafe-u296.jpg 

That link is to a pic of the main (female) characters, having transported themselves to an (of course) deserted Island for some R&R. Hmmm, actually ALL the main characters are female w/ the males being boyfriends, bartends, and other 'supporting cast'.

and re: Evolution of the Artist; here is the image gallery, recent artwork that wont drop spoilers of current events: 
http://wapsisquare.com/projects/pablowapsi-illustrations/

btw- There is no deigning the goil is top heavy. 
I myself trend towards the Artemis & Athena vs the Aphrodite & Demeter examples. 

Even so, I am indeed possessing both X & Y, chromosonically speaking.
So, its all good.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael Bee said:


> Thanks guys.... I'd like to take her to Cincy in 2k15 Karl. She might be able to handle the trip from NY then. I still can't believe how I made something this beautiful. Fiona is 20 months T?


Those _are_ some beautiful baby blues. You newbie dads definitely need to bring yer babies along (just get a liner to go under the car seats-those baby butt carriers wreak havoc on interiors). 

@Icy One, there is a lot of work being involved in parenting...If you already know what Grecian is good for, you might want to reconsider traveling down that road-its a one-way trip.
On life's playboard, you need to check yer thoughts carefully before you consider your next move. 

Tell, you what, if you want, you can be my kids' tutor during off-ice season.

Consider teaching them all that cool guy stuff, like how stuff works, logic, and chess.
Whatever you think will help get the check-mates in life.:heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So quiet...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...and dark...

[faintly in the background, a "Mwua-ha-ha-ha-ha!!" is heard]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood. Sun is shining, birds chirping, kids giggling, angle grinder...grinding.

Me, I'm just giggling, sprinting for the horizon.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> So quiet...



OK, gimme a Topic...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

TBerk said:


> OK, gimme a Topic...


The Partridge Family were neither partridges, nor a family. Discuss.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> So quiet...



OK, gimme a Topic...

----- edit ---


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Actors guild?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

TBerk said:


> OK, gimme a Topic...
> 
> ----- edit ---


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

smithma7 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> The jelly bean is neither made of jelly nor is it a bean. Discuss.


Jelly beans consist of a flavored gel, or jellied, interior and a hard candy exterior and is shaped like a bean.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> So quiet...


Made a quick dash to Illinois to retrieve a misbehaving airplane. The true culprit was one that was going to require authentic parts. Since I was travelling with MacGyver, the airplane is home but awaiting the official FAA approved part. (Go ahead and say it Cathy lol)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Made a quick dash to Illinois to retrieve a misbehaving airplane. The true culprit was one that was going to require authentic parts. Since I was travelling with MacGyver, the airplane is home but awaiting the official FAA approved part. (Go ahead and say it Cathy lol)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baling_wire



> Baling wire is commonly used in many non-agricultural applications, usually in an informal, make-do manner. It is frequently referred to as one of the basic repair materials. Typical uses range from supporting loose mufflers to patching chain-link fences. Common phrases often include baling wire as an ad hoc, fix-anything material, alongside chewing gum, duct tape, and the cable tie.


Baling Wire = Hay-Wire...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Baling Wire = Hay-Wire...


= jobber's sinew, here.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Made a quick dash to Illinois to retrieve a misbehaving airplane. The true culprit was one that was going to require authentic parts. Since I was travelling with MacGyver, the airplane is home but awaiting the official FAA approved part. (Go ahead and say it Cathy lol)



HACKS! 


Back from the land of lobstah.....mmmmmmm.......home tomorrow, turnaround to Ohio by way of Midwestern the next day......this retirement sucks.:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> HACKS!
> 
> 
> Back from the land of lobstah.....mmmmmmm.......home tomorrow, turnaround to Ohio by way of Midwestern the next day......this retirement sucks.:laugh:


I knew you wouldn't disappoint!

See you in a couple days 'eh? Will you be rattling down with Ms. Carrots or...? (Oh nevermind, you always keep it a mystery 'til you arrive lol.)


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

tmechanic said:


> Jelly beans consist of a flavored gel, or jellied, interior and a hard candy exterior and is shaped like a bean.


Didn't they actually ever made a jelly bean that tastes like beans?

...?

Joking aside, at this time of year, I'd be scared to be part of a partridge family.

Bam bam.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, if we're showing off cute kids, then I'm going to have to chime in.

Crosby Joe, 13 months. On the Ferris Wheel in Ocean City, NJ.

(My better half looking on in the background...)










:thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

scirocco*joe said:


> :thumbup:


Yeah, Nirvana FTW!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Crosby is looking very handsome Joe!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

TBerk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baling_wire
> 
> Baling Wire = Hay-Wire...


Oh bog, that makes way too much sense. Never really thought about the word 'haywire' and where it came from.

Oh, and I won't be sharing pics of my 3 lovely children, mainly because they're teenagers and my wife is in full-on panic mode. She thinks posting a picture on the internet means that an abductor will show up on the back porch within 15 minutes. 

I mean, it isn't like I'd be posting it over in the Fox forum...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

EDIT: I present the Scirocco rainbow!

White:



Mars:



Green:



Blau:



Silber:



Poipulll:



Maroon:



Black:



Okay, we are counting this as yellow:



AAAAANNNNDDDD really colour shouldn't matter  :



Okay, that is TEN for page 530. Somebody can do the math. 


And I apologise to those colours I omitted. I wanted ten.


SO!! Will somebody please make a bid on my kid???



kerensky said:


> Oh, and I won't be sharing pics of my 3 lovely children, mainly because they're teenagers and my wife is in full-on panic mode. She thinks posting a picture on the internet means that an abductor will show up on the back porch within 15 minutes.



Is THAT how you get them to move out?????? I'll have to dig up a pic of that firstborn of mine....back in a sec. Does it have to be a GOOD picture, or just any picture? Dang, wish I knew this sooner....:banghead:

EDIT: Here he is. I chose this image because he looks somewhat useful. It is photoshopped usefulness.....



In other news, finally perching at home for a night...back on the road soon enough!:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Oh bog, that makes way too much sense. Never really thought about the word 'haywire' and where it came from.


Its a great movie too, rent it for Date Night... 

http://haywiremovie.com/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haywire_(film)



> Oh, and I won't be sharing pics of my 3 lovely children, mainly because they're teenagers and my wife is in full-on panic mode. She thinks posting a picture on the internet means that an abductor will show up on the back porch within 15 minutes.
> _
> I mean, it isn't like I'd be posting it over in the Fox forum.._.


sOK, I bought one of those new, off the lot. heh, heh, heh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbsMZecRgbI


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Crosby is looking very handsome Joe!


Thanks, man! Evangeline is a beautiful little lady as well!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, man! Evangeline is a beautiful little lady as well!


Dudes your kids are gorgeous man! 

I'll have to post up pics from my little ones soon....

FYI my oldest turned 19 yesterday....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

X2 on the cute kids....Scirocco owners have the best looking kids.

Now how about the bidding on my firstborn....who's got an offer for me? I DID get him to help me do some work on the Ercoupe this evening, and I tell you, that machine makes the Silver Headache look like a co-operative wonder child. It is just fighting me at every opportunity. Ungrateful I tell you! On the plus side, I DID get to drive my MkI over to the curse-a-thon in the hangar, so that was a good thing. :thumbup:

In other news, there is a LOT more Scirocco in my immediate future.....3 hours in mine, followed by 7-8 in another one that rattles :laugh:, followed by a weekend under yet another, followed by 7-8hrs in the oil-burning rattly red one, followed by 3 hours home in my own. Should be a nice weekend! :thumbup: Evil scheming will happen too...muahahaha....:sly:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, there is a LOT more Scirocco in my immediate future.....3 hours in mine, followed by 7-8 in another one that rattles :laugh:, followed by a weekend under yet another, followed by 7-8hrs in the oil-burning rattly red one, followed by 3 hours home in my own. Should be a nice weekend! :thumbup: Evil scheming will happen too...muahahaha....:sly:


There is quite the pile of materials and tools in the hangar, not to mention the "patient" is partially prepped for surgery. (Ran out of time this afternoon to get as far as I wanted.) Even the Navion has been banished to another hangar on the field so we have plenty of room to work.

Now to see if the "doc" thinks this can be done. opcorn:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Not sure if you all have seen yet but our forum description has changed! 

It now states "Discussion area for Scirocco models produced from 1975-1992."

Big thanks to Jamie and Paul for taking our feedback on this, as well as those of you who gave your feedback on the matter. Not a huge deal but it should keep topics from that _other_ forum from popping into ours.

:wave:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So we took custody of my wife's sister's two daughters. Not that we needed more mouths to feed but I wasn't gonna let them rot in the system. Ladies and gentlemen meet Alyssa and Adlynn:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

veetarded said:


> So we took custody of my wife's sister's two daughters. Not that we needed more mouths to feed but I wasn't gonna let them rot in the system. Ladies and gentlemen meet Alyssa and Adlynn:


:thumbup::thumbup: :wave:










My son, loves to be around my Scirocco He wants to me to reupholster that seat umpkin:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow! That's awesome Wil. **wave** from NY. Hi girls!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Good job Wil.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Love ya V, been there, (last Century, but still...).

Bumps in the Road of Life just means yer gett'n somewhere...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Love ya V, been there, (last Century, but still...).
> 
> Bumps in the Road of Life just means yer gett'n somewhere...


Jumping in here to say: Good job Will!! There is nothing better than being a mentor, father, protector except maybe a guardian angel. Those girls are lucky for your "good will". Corny pun intended!

El t.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I didn't do it to get praise, nor was I expecting it frankly, but it means a lot that I'm not the only one that realizes the magnitude of the change. Knowing most of you personally is the icing on the cake. :heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll add another :thumbup::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

You guys have somehow over the past decade or so have managed to do some great things and make some cute kids... I am proud of all of ya's. 

Anyways while we are share pictures of our midgets here are a couple of mine. My father-in-law purchased my son a Ruger SR-22 PS as his first pistol and we had an occasion to take it up to Pine Top, Arizona this past weekend.

This is one of him learning to shoot with my friend Bob. I am not as old as Bob but I am nearly as ugly but I am certainly more bald than he. Maybe less in denial is the term I am looking for.










The gun shot off about 15 rounds and the trigger stopped returning forward which wasn't something that went over well for a kid who had been waiting to try this thing for two weeks.

Fortunately there is always cotton candy to soothe a child's soul. 










Anyhoo back to your regularly-scheduled programming. :heart:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

What was wrong with the trigger? Ruger is local to you if that helps...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

veetarded said:


> What was wrong with the trigger? Ruger is local to you if that helps...


Ayup, I called them and they sent me a return shipping label on Tuesday.. should be back today.  Apparently they all do that and there is a simple fix.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Gotta be quick.

PQ'd + WFR'd = going to Greenland (via Iceland).

I leave Oct 21.



:beer: now, while I can.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

4 Days till Disney for me


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I took the daily in for a laundry list of flaws. (14 yr old TDI bug with 370,000 on the clock) 
PS variable.....needs a pump. Yup, I knew that. 
PBrakes variable....needs a booster. Ptty much worst case scenario there. 
Speedometer no worky....yeah, some gear way down in the transmission is mangled. I'd expected an electrical issue. So I will take handy old Foreflight out to calculate ground speed at various rpms and make a chart for that. Odometer also died with the speedo, so I can track fill ups for oil intervals. 
Oh, (don't be shocked....:vampire... The right power window made a nice clunk on the way there. Hmmm, never heard of such a thing (except for the other two times it broke).
AND it needs new snow tires before long. so Drew's next parts TDI is getting some cool features!!!! just waiting on him to sell me his PD bug.....:sly:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> ...going to Greenland (via Iceland).
> :beer: now, while I can.


Here...I looked this up for you:
The most traditional of drinks in Iceland is Brennivin – affectionately called the black death.
Brennivin is an Icelandic schnapps made from fermented potato pulp and flavoured with caraway seeds. The word brennivín literally translates into burning wine, and it certainly has a strong and distinct taste. It’s often served alongside the delicacy of hákarl (putrefied shark meat) to mask the meat’s taste. It was nicknamed the black death because of the black label and the fact that many people drank it until they passed out – or fell under the “black death.”

Hmmm....Enjoy.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ... the most traditional of drinks in Iceland is Brennivin – affectionately called the *black death.*...schnapps made from fermented potato pulp...often served alongside the delicacy of hákarl (putrefied shark meat) to mask the meat’s taste.
> 
> Hmmm....Enjoy.


So if I read you right, more or less what you're saying is... in Iceland, "Bjork" isn't so much a name as it is a gastronomical reaction? Sorta like "Raaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllppppppppphhh!!!....."


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Is THAT how you get them to move out?????? I'll have to dig up a pic of that firstborn of mine....back in a sec. Does it have to be a GOOD picture, or just any picture? Dang, wish I knew this sooner....:banghead:
> 
> EDIT: Here he is. I chose this image because he looks somewhat useful. It is photoshopped usefulness.....
> 
> ...


That's the best you could come up with for ownage on page... 530 .... ????!!!!!????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> That's the best you could come up with for ownage on page... 530 .... ????!!!!!????


Yeah, you make a valid point. I will get on that tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, you make a valid point. I will get on that tomorrow, I promise.


Awesome edit there Cathy :thumbup:

I've seen all those Sciroccos in person, except for 2 them and 1 of my 53's is in a ic: you posted


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Tap tap...this thing on???? Or is it a Fall Foliage Tour and nobody told me? I'm doing the same thing as yesterday, bonding with government papaerwork, taking the Big Truck for another bulk load or two of landscraping materials, and playing with cats. There will be some Scirocco driving in there too. Beer Turkey tomorrow!!!!!:beer:umpkin: < (pretend that is a turkey, okay? Thre will be pie too, mmmmm pie :heart


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Awesome edit there Cathy :thumbup:


Agreed. That's why she's called Wonder Wench (among other things...).

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Tap tap...this thing on???? Or is it a Fall Foliage Tour and nobody told me?


Heck no, our leaves are just barely starting to change here!

I've been busy with work this week, finally got Krystal's interior back in yesterday. I will be splitting my weekend between working on some projects with her and new interior bits for the Champ.

Oooooh, Beer Turkey. Pics for those of us that can't make it 'eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Agreed. That's why she's called Wonder Wench (among other things...).
> 
> :laugh:



LOL, yeah, among other things. :facepalm: 

My coupe mechanic has a few choice ones I'm sure. I plopped a crate of grief in his lap this morning. Hopefully he has enough beer on hand for the job....not an exciting read, that official paper crap. 

Tomorrow I will be referred to as either Mama Boyko, or Boyko's Mom....among other things. It's :beer:umpkin: < (again, pretend that's a turkey, okay? :biggrinsanta: :screwy: )


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

It won't last long, but I do like the current juxtaposition of the (now) top three threads in this forum.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> It won't last long, but I do like the current juxtaposition of the (now) top three threads in this forum.


Yeah, it was pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

instant replay, anyone?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning


Is it morning already? Must be, I am sipping a nice raspberry lambic as is part of the required tradition for the day. It's :beer:umpkin: (<are you seeing that as a turkey yet?)

My horoscope for today:

_Unexpected events may throw you for a loop today, but these incidents could be part of a bigger trend that you should pay attention to. There's great opportunity at hand, and you shouldn't ignore it._ 

As if anything is ever expected for this day. Last year we decommissioned the Hot Rod:



I'm thinking that if she could just get to Chicago, she'd be ready for the show circuit. Okay, maybe not.  She actually turned herself off in a ditch....seems when the engine falls out, the fuel line detaches. :facepalm: So she still runs. :thumbup:

I have my tie on already, they are required. Shirts? Not so much. There will be guns, and rifles too. Yep, should be fun. Our traditions may be strange, (you should hear the traditional toasts and songs!) but we have fun. Cheers to those south of our great border. :wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I have my tie on already, they are required. Shirts? Not so much.


You know the rules....


...and so do I.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> I'm thinking that if she could just get to Chicago, she'd be ready for the show circuit. Okay, maybe not.  She actually turned herself off in a ditch....seems when the engine falls out, the fuel line detaches. :facepalm: So she still runs.


E can be such a _girl_ when it comes to taking out Marlene. I say, come to Chicago, Marlene and I will go mud bogging with you (E _did_ teach me the basics of driving stick shift, you know).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> I say, come to Chicago, Marlene and I will go mud bogging with you


I can _hearrr_ you!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> E can be such a _girl_ when it comes to taking out Marlene. I say, come to Chicago, Marlene and I will go mud bogging with you (E _did_ teach me the basics of driving stick shift, you know).


Basics would be fine. Just get her rolling and keep yer foot down. And we have passed the shooting part of the festivities, and I successfully killed a log with the crossbow. Problem was I was shooting at the wrong target. :facepalm: Turkey is filling the house with good smells, and a very angry two year old is hopefully getting put to bed. He is in a nasty mood. :thumbdown:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...(E _did_ teach me the basics of driving stick shift, you know).


So tempting to cross-quote (with pic). D'ya like the hockey mask?

:laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Tap tap...this thing on???? Or is it a Fall Foliage Tour and nobody told me?


Ummmm....  no. Not this year. Plus I wudda neBer left you out. My timing has been a little off since the wedding.....and the house.... aaaaand da liddle buh buh. 

But I STILL have my Scirocco..... last I saw it was in the garage undercover. 

Maybe a FFC next year.......


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Ummmm....  no. Not this year. Plus I wudda neBer left you out. My timing has been a little off since the wedding.....and the house.... aaaaand da liddle buh buh.
> 
> But I STILL have my Scirocco..... last I saw it was in the garage undercover.
> 
> *Maybe a FFC next year*.......


Booyah! That, my furry friend, is what I was a fishin' for! I'll start planning my wardrobe already! (In other words, figure out why purple is in such a foul mood....oh yeah, she's a 16V!)


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You know the rules....
> 
> 
> ...and so do I.


A full of commitments is what I'm thinking of...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit a deer driving to work this morning in the Beetle. Around 60 mph at time of impact, foggy and dark and had about a millisecond to react. Deer goes up and over the roof of the car. Impact was enough that it switched my radio to CD mode.  The deer, either still alive, or dead but still moving, got up and ran off the road, too dark to see where it went. Also too dark to see what it did to the car, but the only thing noticeable was that the drivers window wouldn't go all the way down anymore. After making it to work, (a good hour and a half later) A quick once-over didn't show any damage that I could see. I'll have to crawl under it this weekend and see what might be broken under there, but wow I am impressed by how tough this "cute" little car is.

In other words, might be picking up an 86 Scirocco as part of a trade deal. Pertinent details, if any, will follow.

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEE!!

glad you are ok..that could have been bad


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> glad you are ok..that could have been bad


This, X 2 ^ and good to know, since it is deer season here, and that combined with fall rut makes Bambi real restless. I did almost $1000 damage to my bug with a raccoon, but they are big and low. (our raccoons are like small bears here). I'm driving Klaus as my daily till the bug gets done her trip to the doctor. She's old. Driving boost in the crisp fall air does not suck. Just sayin' :laugh:

Oh, and the one you hit likely passed away right after it ran a short distance , they usually bolt on adrenaline, then collapse (from what I understand). Not much you can do, either to avoid them, or once you hit them. (To the young-uns out there, remember that Bambi travels in groups, so it's often the second one that nails your car after you avoid the first. So look in the ditch before assuming it's clear ahead.) 

I love Klausie's Mercedes yellow inner lights for illuminating the side of the roads this time of year. I put them on for looks, and will keep them for utility. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, following along in the 'It's Deer Season' mode I cooked my first Venison a few days ago. 

Friend got delivered three deer shoulders and didn't have the room for them so we got one.

Now.... what the frack to do with Deer Meat? (I swear we actually consulted three or four cookbooks..) <-- One mentioned 'Creole Mustard'.

Ended up in a covered casserole/chicken roaster (with lid) up inside the big Webber with a few cups of water and some leeks and some whole tomatoes out of the garden and forgotten about for a few hours.

Oh and btw- the Cabin the in the Woods has a mostly intact tin roof on it now, just waiting for a good sprinkle to search and destroy any leaks, and I know there will be some.

Oh, and I got a 'Kia'. (more to follow. [It's got 4wd]).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That tin roof may be fine. My "Wind Tunnel" roof was installed by whiskey, and it's leak free. (Oh, Adam's buddies were there too I guess....) 

And I got my bug back. PS pump rebuild, new brake booster, remove two wheels that I could not get off, oil change, trouble shoot non-op speedometer...parts and labour, all for just over $500. Not worth the aggravation to do it myself. I guess that brake booster was a special treat too. The best part is I was away anyway, so there was no way I even COULD have done the work. Loving this mechanic...you know you have the right one when he has his Caddy project in the showroom. (yeah, yeah, pics, blah, blah) And by caddy, yup, it's a truck.  It's real pretty so far. :thumbup:

Not sure if we are getting venison or not, there are some locals bow hunting here with permission. They spend a lot of time just watching them, but we have a bumper crop this year, likely too many.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

What you need is to inject lard into the roast.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... we have a *bumper* crop this year, likely *too many.*


Pun be self-correcting, methinks. Slow Bambi's become roadkill, usually after hitting a bumper...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Pun be self-correcting, methinks. Slow Bambi's become roadkill, usually after hitting a bumper...


Oh, I miss Houser and his Buick.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> What you need is to inject lard into the roast.



Um, yeah- No. Lard would seem to be something best reserved for recreational activities...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Um, yeah- No. Lard would seem to be something best reserved for recreational activities...


Well, you can always wrap it in bacon


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Now.... what the frack to do with Deer Meat?


A lot of the guys up here make Deer Stews and Deer Chilis.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Deer jerky


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> Deer jerky


That is good. However I thought at first glance that you had started an email with Dear
Jerky...umpkin:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Makes great burgers :thumbup: We mix some beef in to add the necessary fat.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You know the rules....
> 
> 
> ...and so do I.


Just thougt i'd stick my head in here to see what's goin on and i'm greeted by this old pic of wretched.........the house and the Gti are long gone but I still have the wretched beast.


carry on


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hahah, had to share this as Laura and I have been house-hunting for a long time now, and a 2+ car garage is MANDATORY. Maybe this would work for me?






:laugh:

Brendan


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Friend scored a 16v rear beam/brake setup for me today at a junkyard. And he's going to get the front calipers later. Gonna start on a Full 16v brake conversion soon!!! Just need to start getting my parts checklist so I don't miss anything.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

make ure you get the proportioning valves


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Brakes are a very good thing! :thumbup:

And is it a bad thing when your mechanic installs a prayer mat under your plane? I know what happened to Jesus after that dinner....:sly: Maybe he's sending me a hint?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Brakes are a very good thing! :thumbup:
> 
> And is it a bad thing when your mechanic installs a prayer mat under your plane? I know what happened to Jesus after that dinner....:sly: Maybe he's sending me a hint?


Well it's got wings, fly it yet?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It's still missing a few significant things for creature comfort, like seats for example.  And then there is that whole brake cable chafing on fuel components thing. It's okay in the states, but here we prefer not to have massive fuel bleeds into the cabin. We're all weird like that up here. :vampire: And one aileron is detached, and while that could be fun too, I don't need that much fun in my life. So no. Not flying. Which is fine, the weather is crap anyways. :thumbdown:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Crap weather here today too for Herb's funeral. Most folks bailed on the overflight, but Brad and I went. He coordinated on the phone beforehand with Columbus approach to let them know what we were up to and filed IFR. On the "missing man" he pulled up and as he was turning west, disappeared into the clouds. Reportedly there weren't many dry eyes on the ground.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I can has siding! (and roughed in electricals). And LOTS of mud. 



Daun, glad you two low wingers braved the elements to remember Herbie. He was a fabulous man, and many on here didn't know him, but we live in free countries because of the efforts of him and his generation. THAT was a war worth fighting. Reminds me, I must rent a plane for Remembrance day. I will try to drop poppies on RCAF No6 now every year. Herb will be on my list to remember as I do so. :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Did the siding scare you?:screwy: Marathon wrenching day yesterday, more today. Must get butt in gear, but it\s stuck in neutral. :banghead:

Oh, and the bug has a "new" feature ( since I fixed her dead speedo with an "app", LOL BTW, this speedo app could have HUD, but I'm not cool enough to buy the full version. Bug = not fighter jet)

In other news...hmmm....not much. umpkin:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

what I failed at getting:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> what I failed at getting:


ElT, I mourn for you n THAT. That is so sexy! I have shift knobs that I LOVE in two out of three of mine. PPLEATR has a beat up but very cool Wolfsburg one ( likely of aircooled origin knowing Lowell), and of course Klaus has the ultimate sex toy, the golf ball. I caress it a lot. 

I'll post pics of my fail of the day shortly. It's actually more like fail of the week. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So this particular fail is typical of the "progress" on the plane. Here is the vintage Grimes rotating beacon that came with my plane. Not required, as my plane likely was born with no electricals, but if I want it signed off for night operations, then it has to be there and work. 



Around its perimeter on the lower surface are titanium metric screws, which are essentially forced into crushed anchor nuts (carefuly, so as not to strip the heads) on the mounting ring which is on the inside of the plane. Why metric? Because my structures guy "didn't like the anchors that were there" and changed them.  We had a hell of a time finding out what fasteners needed to be used. :banghead:. Of course he also made the holes too small, to be drilled to size later. :banghead: again.

The beacon itself fits very snugly into the ring, and must be inserted from the bottom but it gets fastened from the top. Only three screws , unevenly spaced around the perimeter, do this, but what a pain to get them in. The one at five oclock can't go in if the titanium one beside it is in place, the back one collides with a rib, and the one at 8 oclock has all kinds of crap preventing access too. 



Lots of stuff in the way:



Oh, did I mention that you are standing on your head with your arms stretched to the max to get a useful angle of attack on the screws????:banghead:



So....then the rest of the interior can go in. But first to hook up the battery.




Yay!!! It lights up :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (after the initial quick battery disconnect when the plane wanted to start uninvited...that's another fail-story from today....:banghead 


And BOOOOOOOOO:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: it does not rotate. SO it is likely coming back out. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And BOOOOOOOOO:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: it does not rotate. SO it is likely coming back out. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Surprised you didn't either a) check to see if it rotated beforehand or b) replace it with a lighter weight strobe assembly.

On the positive side, you have some very very clean internals there. My that be purty. :thumbup:

Here, this should help cheer you up. A random Mk 1 pic.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Surprised you didn't either a) check to see if it rotated beforehand or b) replace it with a lighter weight strobe assembly.
> 
> On the positive side, you have some very very clean internals there. My that be purty. :thumbup:
> 
> Here, this should help cheer you up. A random Mk 1 pic.


Not gonna lie, made me smile!
And I wanted to swap it out. Looks like I may be doing that anyway. Not sinking huge money into fixing the beacon if I can find a suitable replacement that is more visible.

And I am venturing around the US this evening. Hoppyass IPA from Boston :beer:, followed by Moon Man (Wisconsin) :laugh::beer: It's a two beer night! :thumbup:

And internals are not as clean as they were, but they're still uncorroded. I'd like to say the weighing went well...but she needs a diet ASAP.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

So I hate to ask in here but I am having no luck in the classifieds. 

Does anyone have a set of Mk2 Roc manual mirrors they would like to sell? I have been looking for a few months now and I am having zero luck. Never thought it would be this hard to locate a set. Maybe I'm asking too much in wanting a clean set in good working order but I know there has to be some out there. Again sorry to ask but I'm getting desperate, PM me if you can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

8716vrocco said:


> So I hate to ask in here but I am having no luck in the classifieds.
> 
> Does anyone have a set of Mk2 Roc manual mirrors they would like to sell? I have been looking for a few months now and I am having zero luck. Never thought it would be this hard to locate a set. Maybe I'm asking too much in wanting a clean set in good working order but I know there has to be some out there. Again sorry to ask but I'm getting desperate, PM me if you can help me out. Thanks.


I have seen these new from something like rock auto or parts geek. I'm sure repro. But new oh and cheap like in price considering


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

8716vrocco said:


> So I hate to ask in here but I am having no luck in the classifieds.
> 
> Does anyone have a set of Mk2 Roc manual mirrors they would like to sell? I have been looking for a few months now and I am having zero luck. Never thought it would be this hard to locate a set. Maybe I'm asking too much in wanting a clean set in good working order but I know there has to be some out there. Again sorry to ask but I'm getting desperate, PM me if you can help me out. Thanks.


I have seen these new from something like rock auto or parts geek. I'm sure repro. But new oh and cheap like in price considering. 

Yeap just checked rock auto 23.79


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> I have seen these new from something like rock auto or parts geek. I'm sure repro. But new oh and cheap like in price considering.
> 
> Yeap just checked rock auto 23.79


All well and good Tony, however.... I think he's looking for a set. AND he's trying to find the manual-adjust mirror for an Mk 2. See, these are incredibly rare, I don't think they came on anything other than the '82-ish Sciroccos perhaps? Most Mk 2s in the U.S. had electric adjust.

That being said, I've seen them, likely in a car I've parted years ago. Might be worth a rummage through the barn to find out - most of the mirrors I have are at least organized into one spot lol. When I'll be out there next though, I don't know.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> All well and good Tony, however.... I think he's looking for a set. AND he's trying to find the manual-adjust mirror for an Mk 2. See, these are incredibly rare, I don't think they came on anything other than the '82-ish Sciroccos perhaps? Most Mk 2s in the U.S. had electric adjust.


As Daun has said the only S2 Sciroccos to come to the US were 1982, Europe had manual mirrors on the S2 from 81 to 92, electric mirrors are very rare there. I actually have a set of manual mirrors from a 1983 German market Scirocco, but the outer edge of the glass/mirror are starting to turn brown, the rest glass is good


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> As Daun has said the only S2 Sciroccos to come to the US were 1982, Europe had manual mirrors on the S2 from 81 to 92, electric mirrors are very rare there. I actually have a set of manual mirrors from a 1983 German market Scirocco, but the outer edge of the glass/mirror are starting to turn brown, the rest glass is good


Why not go to a glass shop and have the mirror replaced.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

If I get a chance I will look at the spares that came with my Wolfie. It's an 83, and may well have manual mirrors for all I know, but I suspect the glass in the ones on the car would rank "worst" of the ones I have on the property. The spares may not match the car, so maybe I will luck out. (maybe I'll locate tot pop rivet gun when I am there.....) I replaced the glass on my 87's way back in the day. Not too horrible a job, but you lose the curve on the PS mirror. Which in my opinion is better than losing a few inches of the edge when the silver lets go from the glass. VW gets a low score for mirrors eh?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow I really had no idea they were so hard to come by in the states  Unfortunately I passed on a painted set when I bought my door panels thinking I could easily find a set here, not a good move I guess. At this point I would be willing to take any condition glass as long as they work.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

How about with no glass? I bought a pair of aftermarket manual ones a few years ago, from somewhere online or ebay, only for the glass. Still haven't taken the glass out, but if you're in a hurry and don't need the glass, I can get right on that.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Not in a hurry, it doesn't run anyways :laugh: What you said about your mirrors got me thinking and I checked out eBay for some mirrors. A couple companies sell aftermarket manual mirrors, not sure if they're worth checking out.  This one is $33, how is the quality of yours? I would just need a couple of those rubber boots if the quality isn't terrible. Thoughts?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Parts left to acquire, front discs and pads, and caliper rebuild kits. Then after a good cleaning I should have everything I need!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

8716vrocco said:


> Not in a hurry, it doesn't run anyways :laugh: What you said about your mirrors got me thinking and I checked out eBay for some mirrors. A couple companies sell aftermarket manual mirrors, not sure if they're worth checking out.  This one is $33, how is the quality of yours? I would just need a couple of those rubber boots if the quality isn't terrible. Thoughts?


those mirrors look good 

my only though is do these come with cables to adjust the mirrors from inside the car?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> those mirrors look good
> 
> my only though is do these come with cables to adjust the mirrors from inside the car?


Exactly. For that price, I'm guessing not.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

vwdaun said:


> All well and good Tony, however.... I think he's looking for a set. AND he's trying to find the manual-adjust mirror for an Mk 2. See, these are incredibly rare, I don't think they came on anything other than the '82-ish Sciroccos perhaps? Most Mk 2s in the U.S. had electric adjust.


I never thought that the manual mirrors in my 87 were some rare and desirable device...
I learned something tonight.
Thanks folks!

Hey, I have no radio, is that good too?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> All well and good Tony, however.... I think he's looking for a set. AND he's trying to find the manual-adjust mirror for an Mk 2. See, these are incredibly rare, I don't think they came on anything other than the '82-ish Sciroccos perhaps? Most Mk 2s in the U.S. had electric adjust.
> 
> That being said, I've seen them, likely in a car I've parted years ago. Might be worth a rummage through the barn to find out - most of the mirrors I have are at least organized into one spot lol. When I'll be out there next though, I don't know.


The mirrors on a VW Fox appear to be the same as a Mk2 Scirocco, although I've not confirmed that the bases are the same. I'm sure they were mostly manual, given that the Fox was sold as a very very very base model.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

California 16v said:


> those mirrors look good
> 
> my only though is do these come with cables to adjust the mirrors from inside the car?



They do in fact come with the cables, I emailed the company selling them to ask. There are plenty of listings for the passenger side but I cannot find a drivers side for sale  For the price it seems like a great option.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Correct, they do come with cables. What are referring to as far as the rubber you are looking for?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Correct, they do come with cables. What are referring to as far as the rubber you are looking for?


The rubber boots that go in the hole of the door panel and the knob at the end of the adjuster arm. I saw a few companies selling those pieces, pretty cheap.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

8716vrocco said:


> The rubber boots that go in the hole of the door panel and the knob at the end of the adjuster arm. I saw a few companies selling those pieces, pretty cheap.


you can the manual mirror adjuster covers and knobs from a Cabriolet


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

8716vrocco said:


> The rubber boots that go in the hole of the door panel and the knob at the end of the adjuster arm. I saw a few companies selling those pieces, pretty cheap.


I'll check mine. I didn't think they had them, but if they do, you can have them.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> I never thought that the manual mirrors in my 87 were some rare and desirable device...
> I learned something tonight.
> Thanks folks!
> 
> Hey, I have no radio, is that good too?


Sure it is. No need for that useless noise when you have a good VW engine to sing you a song. I opted for the "no odometer" car today instead of the "no odometer, no speedo, fuel gauge acts like an accelerometer" car. In that case, the "extra features" seem to add slowness, and I was in a hurry. The no odometer car makes short work of travel, which is a shame, since the travel is always enjoyable ( and spirited :thumbup::heart


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Sure it is. No need for that useless noise when you have a good VW engine to sing you a song. I opted for the "no odometer" car today instead of the "no odometer, no speedo, fuel gauge acts like an accelerometer" car. In that case, the "extra features" seem to add slowness, and I was in a hurry. The no odometer car makes short work of travel, which is a shame, since the travel is always enjoyable ( and spirited :thumbup::heart


Better get that Bug figured out quick. I hear reports of sleet outside for my drive home. And we had flurries yesterday morning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh the bug is fine, I have a post it note with a gear/rpm/speed chart. I can figure odometer from fuel consumption. But I do need to get some new snows. But this week is a writeoff. Hopefully real snow will hold off for a week or two.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Made it to Summit Camp, altitude (11.5k) is kicking my butt, I'm calling it a day.

:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Made it to Summit Camp, altitude (11.5k) is kicking my butt, I'm calling it a day.
> 
> :beer:


Good to hear, Karl. 

I got my ass kicked by a 14-month old kid. Might feel similar to 2 miles of altitude...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

8716vrocco said:


> The rubber boots that go in the hole of the door panel and the knob at the end of the adjuster arm. I saw a few companies selling those pieces, pretty cheap.


Ok, checked them out. They do not come with the those rubber pieces. If that is all you need there isn't much I can do to help, but if you need new mirrors, then I can.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It's sure quiet on here! I've spent the weekend with my family. First, with my son. He has HIS family with him.



WSR has a big booth at the Snowmobile Show in Toronto. Their display turned out pretty well for a first time attempt:



This yellow thing is evil (gas powered blender), but the Canadian gals defended our honour against the US team at the Amsnow race. Oh yeah, we rocked that thing....



There were some cool vintage sleds:



There was even some VWcontent:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yesterday I spent the day bonding with my beautiful daughter. She's kind of falling apart. 



(^ they shut down downtown Toronto for this, which is pretty impressive!)

I'm pretty sure this airplane of mine is trying to kill me.





We had a lot of fun:



Julie does the classic zombie flick pose in Nathan Phillips Square (Resident Evil II I think?) (she was like a movie star, the photographers literally flocked over to her)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool old sleds. 
I think today was the Zombie 5k here in KC, more exercise than I'm interested in


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ok, checked them out. They do not come with the those rubber pieces. If that is all you need there isn't much I can do to help, but if you need new mirrors, then I can.


Yeah I do need the mirrors, I'm just tired of looking for them for so long. Whatever you can do to help would be much appreciated. I can work on getting those rubber pieces from somewhere so I'm not worried about them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

8716vrocco said:


> Yeah I do need the mirrors, I'm just tired of looking for them for so long. Whatever you can do to help would be much appreciated. I can work on getting those rubber pieces from somewhere so I'm not worried about them.


PM me your address please.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

HI!!! Still alive!! Lots of changes in my life! 

Still have 2 MK1 shells not going anywhere quickly.
Anna is pregnant and due in early February.
Got a job offer at the local cylinder head shop in town, today.
Will be quitting the dealership job that is almost 40mi away.
My personal shop keeps growing like crazy!
my daily is a 1.8t manual B5.5 passat wagon
Anna had a B5 A4Q but we are selling it and bought her a 02 Grand Cherokee V8.

I might be around more this winter. We will see.


----------



## freshapple (Aug 19, 2011)

*Does anyone know how to undo these clips so I can release the fuel lines from the firewall?*

Hi all, 
I need to undo these clips so I can remove the fuel lines from an MK1 rocco... Any tips?

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/q3UfjVji10s5BW2gBb4Q1pq8NN2zmotFQ-XT5IAgGsY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-O2yIWdDf6DI/UnCKrEuzDEI/AAAAAAAACNc/zgQy3BdyJ4M/s144/photo.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/110083972265172684465/ProjectMK1Scirocco?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Project MK1 Scirocco</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## freshapple (Aug 19, 2011)

*Problem # 2... Busted Rear Tranny Mount Bolts in the Chassis*

Anyone have this happen? The PO likely didn't have the rear tranny mount nuts tightened down properly and both of the rear mount studs are snapped off.

Any tips or tricks on how to repair or replaces these?
*Note: Not the front facing stud that holds the rack on, but the short, busted one below it.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Rqb7L1T6S5Dk6WRrLk7zZq8NN2zmotFQ-XT5IAgGsY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n7xEdeaHRMo/UnCK3A3uvrI/AAAAAAAACNo/Sj_CtCijNW8/s144/photo.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/110083972265172684465/ProjectMK1Scirocco?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOi2iLCpy7qdEw&feat=embedwebsite">Project MK1 Scirocco</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*To Mr. John Worden.*

So, Sunday, it was lightly snowing, and below freezing. I saw this:



Monday, after running all over southern Ontario, I installed this to replace one that was out by 180*. This one? Yup, same deal. The nose was facing due south....:banghead:



So in the middle of doing some fun stuff in the belly of the plane that I had been "authorized to do", I got the call from my mechanic to join him for some fun in his basement. we spent several hours trying to weave through this paperwork...this is just part of it. This is all for my little plane.



Tuesday, after much scrambling in the early morning ( and much swearing), we spread out the prayer mat under the documents (in the mechanic's "office") and greeted the Minister's Delegate with cheerful, calm faces . (and much inner trepidation  )



He delivered a message:



And he set up his own "office" full of paperwork. I copied whatever he requested until the stack of new paperwork was approximately the height of the Canadian standard unit of measure, a Timmie's cup. We then put it on a huge (aviation calibrated) teeter totter with the plane (did you ever wonder how they do weight and balance? Yep, when plane = paper, it's good.)



He then used the secret seal. 



And gave me this paper. I cried, then smiled, then nearly puked. 



After two years of this, I will need counselling to fill the gap in my life.....wait, I have :beer: :thumbup:

Trying to get the test flight lined up. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> After two years of this, I will need counselling to fill the gap in my life.....wait, I have :beer: :thumbup:
> 
> Trying to get the test flight lined up. :thumbup:


Certificat de navigabilité de l'aéronef. :thumbup::beer::beer::wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Certificat de navigabilité de l'aéronef. :thumbup::beer::beer::wave:


Yes, or oui for those who prefer to read the right side of the title line.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> After two years of this, I will need counselling to fill the gap in my life.....wait, I have :beer: :thumbup:


We have a few things around here that could use some extra hands if you're looking to fill the gap. Hell I'll even supply the :beer:!!!

Again Cathy, that's just awesome news. Looking forward to hearing of more adventures. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am sure there will be adventures, this thing thinks it is a Scirocco in every sense of the word. But "stranded by the side of the road" is something my Sciroccos know better than to do, so hopefully she'll behave in the air. In the meantime my Sciroccos all have things that have been neglected, so there will be hell to pay there. I have been certain to keep up the silver one though. I know better than to neglect her many needs. 

As for projects, I think this thing will make the next project easier. No more sitting on Highway 6 wishing I was in Midwestern.....we have a hoist to assemble, and a cute little car to get up on it....muahahahaha!!!! :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:

I still have a few documents to get lined up for actual operation of the plane, (like checklists that are not from the 1945 version of this coupe). So I have a coupe. Daun, you should get something bigger, how about a Sedan? 

Oh, and I will soon need snow tires and an Etest. (and about $600 worth of renewal stickers) Reality bites. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, and since I am here, what about the ownage question> can you access that area from above or not? I know Adam sheared one of those studs off on the "good Jetta" but don't know if he ever fixed it or did a workaround for the TDi swap. If he wasn't a family man I'd ask him. (He's never home)

I felt bad about detracting from a legit VW issue, even though off topic is on topic and all that....


----------



## cobra1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*87 scirocco 16V wolfburg edition*

Hi 


I'm Alan (cobra1) I have a 1987 scirocco 16V Wolfburg edition I 'm restoring it. but it's also my daily driver


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cobra1 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I'm Alan (cobra1) I have a 1987 scirocco 16V Wolfburg edition I 'm restoring it. but it's also my daily driver


Awesome! But we like pictures of course.  You show me yours, I'll show ya mine! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh hell, I feel like whoring mine out anyways! :laugh:



Now, to edit my infoz to reflect current status :heart:....

And a random scary thing -> :vampire:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Yes, or oui for those who prefer to read the *right* side of the title line.


Or _wrong_ side?
Bah! 


punchbug said:


>


It's not often that we see the purple one with the roof on.
Winter is near.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And a random scary thing -> :vampire:


Trick or Treat. Beat that. :vampire:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Trick or Treat. Beat that. :vampire:


 :vampire:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> Or _wrong_ side?
> Bah!
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I need to get that crew into the bathtub before their winter naps. They are all filthy. That pic is in the spring, not fall, but there are times when the roof goes up. Winter being one of them. :thumbdown: The roof mostly stays down, because that IS the point, after all. Can't WAIT to drive my trike with the top down, but THAT will have to wait for spring...mighty nippy here at the moment.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Can't WAIT to drive my trike with the top down, but THAT will have to wait for spring...mighty nippy here at the moment.


is this trike going to return to Ohio someday?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So I have a coupe. Daun, you should get something bigger, how about a Sedan?


LOL! Actually, that's not likely to happen - I got a note this afternoon that it sold.

Now, what is the weather going to do tomorrow and Saturday? I have a little trip to take to the south, and would rather take Olive Oil than the Jetta. Good news is that regardless, I should be catching up with the Harder's in person tomorrow evening. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> LOL! Actually, that's not likely to happen - I got a note this afternoon that it sold.
> 
> Now, what is the weather going to do tomorrow and Saturday? I have a little trip to take to the south, and would rather take Olive Oil than the Jetta. Good news is that regardless, I should be catching up with the Harder's in person tomorrow evening. :thumbup:


Awesome. Say Hi to the family for me, both of them ( yours and Ben's). Still trying to get insurance lined up for mine so he test pilot can fly it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats Cathy! Even though you aren't quite there, you have won. I still have quite a bit of trim, one vanity, a shower door, a closet kit and some cultured stone to install. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Congrats Cathy! Even though you aren't quite there, you have won. I still have quite a bit of trim, one vanity, a shower door, a closet kit and some cultured stone to install. :thumbup::beer:


What do you mean not quite there? She's all ready to go once the weather decides to be something other than low, grey, windy, gusty, rainy or a little from column A and a little from column B. Sun and clear skies are in column C, which is not being used at the moment. :thumbdown: Spent a good bit of the evening making a checklist for her particular set of "approved mods". The previous one was from like three engines ago. The hangar is waiting on doors and a redo of the paving in front of mine. It's a bit of a mud hole. Speaking of which, there's supposed to be grass drags tomorrow, but I bet they will be washed out. :thumbdown:

And Randall, even though on paper the PO was in Ohio, the plane never was. Yet.  I need to get a sticker from Customs and Border Protection and a radio station license for her before I can go cross border. AKA, more paperwork...:banghead: (the irony of THAT is the radio came from the states, and I don't need the license for it unless I want to cross the border INTO the states. Figure that one out...:screwy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> What do you mean not quite there?



What I meant and didn't say so well, was that although the plane is done you are not quite there because of the test flight. But I imagine that will go well.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> What I meant and didn't say so well, was that although the plane is done you are not quite there because of the test flight. But I imagine that will go well.


Yeah, or it will go like past flights in the Southern Ontario autumn....cancel number one today, partly because insurance isn't finalized, and mainly because it is cruddy out. I had ten cancels for a flight this time a few years back, so I've learned patience. I guess I will try to weather the crud and rake leaves. It's just mean here this time of year, damp and cold. :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My Queen, 

The clouds you are meant to cavort with sky-ward have yet to manifest. 

Forestall thy impatient mood, I pray.

The Heavens abide, and await your embrace.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Currently in the 'boonies', although not exactly Boonville.

I'm wondering if anybody can guess the make/model of the 'new' (it aint new) KIA that I'm rehabilitating;

Hints; it's four (five including the rear) door and Four Wheel Drive. Four Cylinder, and boxy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Currently in the 'boonies', although not exactly Boonville.
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody can guess the make/model of the 'new' (it aint new) KIA that I'm rehabilitating;
> 
> Hints; it's four (five including the rear) door and Four Wheel Drive. Four Cylinder, and boxy.


Subaru Impreza wagon? 

I'm hoping by "boxy" you are hinting at "boxer."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave: Joe!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave: Joe!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Do any of you that frequent pick n pulls(which I don't have near me unfortunately) ever see MkV GTIs? I am not having a lot of luck finding two items, and if you've seen some I would appreciate your help.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sorry, I do not. 

Cathy: congrats on getting the plane certified. Finally! :beer: :beer: 

In Casa Cup news:
Random sorting of the garage yesterday found this blast-from-the-past box:




In said box was something I had completely forgotten existed (and, which could have been used last weekend, when I was stretching new O-rings onto Das Quantum's injectors:



Into the VW tool pile in my toolbox it goes..... 


And, there is now officially one less E30 on the road now. Nina went off to be smushed & shredded today. :tear:
Goodbye, old girl. You were a good car, until you met your demise in a roundabout.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> :wave: Joe!


:wave:


Seen in the mk1 forum.



MEISTER said:


> Currently we are making repops of Mk1 Scirocco lip spoilers.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> Seen in the mk1 forum.


wait... whuut?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> My Queen,
> 
> The clouds you are meant to cavort with sky-ward have yet to manifest.
> 
> ...



Tosha wrote it well. :thumbup:

Figure it this way; you'll have to wait for better weather, but you've accomplished the most difficult part of getting to fly the Ercoupe. It'll get easier from here on out.



punchbug said:


> After two years of this, I will need counselling to fill the gap in my life.....wait, I have :beer:


...and a support group.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Tosha wrote it well. :thumbup:
> 
> Figure it this way; you'll have to wait for better weather, but you've accomplished the most difficult part of getting to fly the Ercoupe. It'll get easier from here on out.
> 
> ...


I'm oddly patient at this point, it's been two years, so what's another week or so? I know the deal this time of the year, nothing new there. AFAIK my nephew is one exercise away from his commercial, so I'm guessing he is more concerned about the weather than I am...I imagine he has a deadline on finishing his flight test. (and he's supposed to get his multi done in two months). Mine should be nice to fly, and (my) hangar doors have cleared customs so I will have a nice place to fly her TO once she leaves her equivalent of Ellis Island. Just in time to shovel snow.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

And this thread is near the bottom of the page because....????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> And this thread is near the bottom of the page because....????


Ummm, we're fighting off the frostbite we got on the other page and are moving slowly so as not to break off any frozen extremities? No clue actually.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun is this page moving too slow for you?











page ownage


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

See Daun? Now it is at the top! Nice ownage Randall! :thumbup:

I'm considering winter prep/baths today, but it is such a depressing concept.  
Pics if I do decide to.....

So far so good. Two clean and dry, hose is beside the third. All three started first try, so no "good old German 
F&*%K Y*%#". Yet. I had to clear up my messy garage and I have purple's "car pocket" spread out so I can drive her onto it in case she doesn't move before THAT  Klaus still needs his gas topped up, so I may just have to drive him :laugh::thumbup::heart:....I have yet to check fuel levels on the 16Vs.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

This page needs more RX-7 content paradizzle :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, isnce it was warmish today (and as good as it's gonna get...) I washed all three kids and cleared up the shop to pack them away for winter. Here they are. 





Sorry the picture was not great, I had the test flight booked in the afternoon but was working on the assumption that it was going to be off due to wind, rain, and low cruddy clouds. Nope, I got the call just as I grabbed the camera, so snap, snap, and into the bug. Got to the hangar, and as I had thought, one document was not there that needed to be, so we mucked around trying to get a scanned copy by cell phone, and by then the sky was looking kind of wet. So we decided to just do a run-up and check for leaks. Here is my picture from that:



See the red button on the left? That is the stop button for the hangar door. It did not get used because when I hit the one above that to open the door, nothing. Not a whirr, or cluck, or anything from the motor on the door. So by the time we got the door to open, it was driving rain out there and the plane stayed inside. Maybe next time...but my track record with "November cancels" indicates there will be a half dozen more fails at least. It's a sketchy month for weather. But my cars are clean. :thumbup:

And Daun, here is one for ya! The only thing worse than my initials in the weather report might be MAMMA. You gotta respect yo MAMMA!

SPECI CYHM 070048Z 23017G25KT 10SM -SHRA SCT007 OVC011 13/12 A2982 
RERA RMK SF3SC5 MAMMA SLP101 DENSITY ALT 800FT=


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you got to wash all 3 of your Sciroccos today 

I washed my 78 mk1 Scirocco tonight, first time since August


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

scirocco*joe said:


> Subaru Impreza wagon?
> 
> I'm hoping by "boxy" you are hinting at "boxer."


Tosha, I am awaiting the correct answer!



punchbug said:


> :wave: Joe!


:wave: Cathy!



Michael Bee said:


> wait... whuut?


Tell me about it! Repro front spoilers? Where and how much?!?



California 16v said:


> Glad you got to wash all 3 of your Sciroccos today
> 
> I washed my 78 mk1 Scirocco tonight, first time since August


I'm with you, Randall. I think it has been since July for me!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Joe, I would have preferred a Soob-a-boo, but alas it isn't one of those. It is though Japanese, and No it aint a Toyota Land Cruiser, that would be cool too...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Here are pics from today. I was going to practice my "driving"* and do a run up, so I took her out to look at the sky:



She does look pretty fine for a 68 year old:



But sadly she likes her cozy hangar a bit too much and she gave me the Imperial version of the "Big Old German F. U. ". The Imperial version apparently sounds like a good start, until the "failing to stay running" part. :thumbdown: The German version is far more direct. Turn key, no love. Done and over. End result is the same, but I know the German variant much better. 

*on most aircraft, steering on the ground is done by using your feet, either on brakes or rudders, or combo of both. Mine has just a single brake pedal and nothing else on the floor, so you drive a coupe like a car, with your hands. It feels really odd, or at least that is how I recall it from two years ago!

Sorry to be mentioning the project all the time, but it occupies about 90% of my time lately. The rest of the time I am driving all over the province to get parts or paperwork, or whatever for the project. Geography has not been my friend on this thing.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Sorry to be mentioning the project all the time, but it occupies about 90% of my time lately. The rest of the time I am driving all over the province to get parts or paperwork, or whatever for the project. Geography has not been my friend on this thing.


Funny, I don't remember anyone complaining. And besides, the "driving all over the province" part involves Sciroccos, at least some of the time. That's dangerously close to "off-topic" in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm firmly into Bug weather now I'm afraid. Probably why I'm so grumpy. Gotta get my snows ordered up. New Hakks. Let it F'n snow!!!:thumbup: (and I have interwebz this morning, a nice surprise)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

What Daun said. I'll complain about many things, but watching the resurrection of an Ercoupe isn't one of 'em.

The plane looks great!

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I'm firmly into Bug weather now I'm afraid. Probably why I'm so grumpy. Gotta get my snows ordered up. New Hakks. Let it F'n snow!!!:thumbup: (and I have interwebz this morning, a nice surprise)


Well if you get desperate you're welcome to come and beat on the Ho anytime. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Well if you get desperate you're welcome to come and beat on the Ho anytime. :laugh:


Well I would hate to do that in the snow, she might rust! :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well I would hate to do that in the snow, she might rust! :laugh:


Have you seen Krystal? :laugh:

Speaking of the 'Ho, she needs a proper gas cap. The one Randall sent me is, unfortunately, the wrong style and will not fit. This is what I'm looking for:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Have you seen Krystal? :laugh:
> 
> Speaking of the 'Ho, she needs a proper gas cap. The one Randall sent me is, unfortunately, the wrong style and will not fit. This is what I'm looking for:


You really want me to go root around in that red rustbucket of mine, don't you?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> You really want me to go root around in that red rustbucket of mine, don't you?


Go for it. I have some cute little plastic bits you've been after for a long time. A little meet-up with you sometime before February would be just awesome in my book.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> Have you seen Krystal? :laugh:
> 
> Speaking of the 'Ho, she needs a proper gas cap. The one Randall sent me is, unfortunately, the wrong style and will not fit. This is what I'm looking for:


Daun, could you use the non-vented version? It's still available from VW.

Part #: 171-201-551-J

Cheap too, only about $18.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun I'm still looking for another gas cap for you but have not found one for an 81 yet :banghead:


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

I didn't know you bought the convertible, and the coupe is beautiful, too! Good going, there, teach.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

haygood said:


> I didn't know you bought the convertible, and the coupe is beautiful, too! Good going, there, teach.


Which convertible? I kind of have three.

The aircooled one (yeah, you can fly her top down, which I am jazzed about!! The windows slide down like a pocket door) :



This gal, neglected while I fixed up the aircooled one:



Now in her new temporary digs. Bad things are on the books. She'll need that dark tailgate....Muahahaha:



And of course the Southern Belle (I've had her for five years now!):



To totally fill you in, I sprouted a grandson too!



And long time no see!!! What have you been up to?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


>


".... vroom, vroom.... wheeee!!"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ".... vroom, vroom.... wheeee!!"


Not while she is in the building though....I was doing "Turn this on? Now off? OKay, now try turning this on..." in that picture. No vrooming for me now for a while. The usual fall waiting game.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Not while she is in the building though....I was doing "Turn this on? Now off? OKay, now try turning this on..." in that picture. No vrooming for me now for a while. The usual fall waiting game.



Cathy, Nausicaa says "Don't worry, everything will be OK..."


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- the 'new to me' Kia is in fact an Isuzu Trooper. 

It's 'on the Island' right now, or rather 'in the Country' where it is likely to stay for a while as it's a Salvage Title, been recovered following a stealing and partially/inventively rewired following what I assume was a Hot Wireing. 

(It currently has Two Ign Switches and a long grey wire that runs out the Passenger Side door, up under the Chassis and on to power the Fuel Pump. ):sly:

Needles to say Pix and some seaworthinesses re-work are pending.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seen in TCL.



midlman said:


> Lots of old aircooled stuff and some really cool stuff too...
> 
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ercedes-BMW-CARS-and-Parts-W0QQAdIdZ405364674
> 
> ...

















































And for good measure.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anybody have a CarFax account and willing to run a VIN for me? Doing some work on Mandy's winter Durango and have some suspicions...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeez John... I don't think anyone here has an account. Check your pms. I sent you a message regarding why no one can offer any help. I feel bad about the whole thing for you...... oh well can't be helped I guess.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

@ the Metal Man....

I saw these on BaT too. Lots of German iron there. The green S1 looks trashed tho. I like the 'Corn' truck. I bet Jonathan Davis would rock that in a heartbeat.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Oh John.....not seeing any house pics lately......*

So, I took some pictures yesterday since there has been no previous complaint. I was cleaning up the hangar when I heard the test pilot's ride outside. He's very sexy. :what:



We rolled the old lady out of the barn and this happened:



Landing always needs some divine intervention, and in this case, if you misjudge your approach, they have plots available. 



Another one: 



And then I got to go for my first flight. It was awesome to make the radio call...Stoney Creek, this is Ercoupe Foxtrot Romeo Oscar Charlie lining up two zero.....



So OBVIOUSLY I went and got my hair did ( I look a lot younger now....) and then a nice dinner out. A fabulous day! John? I call that DONE! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> John? I call that DONE! :thumbup:


Agreed. And a big Congrats! I did build and airplane this week though-a $2 wooden one that Mason wanted in our new Harbor Freight store. Took all week to glue it together and I wonder how long before he destroys it. I'm taking some time off from the house to attend to long neglected cars and trucks. This weekend, the Durango-all new brake lines, front ball joint, new front brakes, one CV boot, one spring shackle, wire wheel some rust and spray with encapsulator and undercoating and cut out metal in rocker panel to prepare for new ones being bent on Monday. fun....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

If Cathy were a Man, and lived a few Centuries ago, this four min clip from her biography would be appropriate; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H3dFh6GA-A 



Alight, and Fly!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Another one:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


A beautiful picture.
Congratulations.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Congratulations.


x2

:thumbup:



for ownage: It's better to be *in* the cab than *not in* the cab. Just sayin'.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


>


I just love this picture. It really says it all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I just love this picture. It really says it all.


Yeah, I hadn't flown for two months, likely the longest gap in many years. Now I won't go again until the move to the new hangar, and that week is gonna seem like forever! I'd probably try to go sooner but there are some issues that probably should get cleared up as soon as possible before flying much. Plus I should likely try to work to buy gas eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I hadn't flown for two months, likely the longest gap in many years. Now I won't go again until the move to the new hangar, and that week is gonna seem like forever! I'd probably try to go sooner but there are some issues that probably should get cleared up as soon as possible before flying much. Plus I should likely try to work to buy gas eh?


There's always a few little things to take care of after such a major disassembly. I hope you have decent weather next time you're planning to go though. It IS that time of year. And what do you mean about working for fuel? These things don't run on dreams?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> There's always a few little things to take care of after such a major disassembly. I hope you have decent weather next time you're planning to go though. It IS that time of year. And what do you mean about working for fuel? These things don't run on dreams?


Oh this month i$ BRUTAL. Tomorrow's typical expense of the day is new snow tires. (Once you've gone Hakk, you never go back :thumbup:) This whole month has been about handing over big bundles of cash, but it's all good. I just need to work, I have been unable to due to these two old girls of mine (the coupe and my Mom). Mom's needed more and more time; getting old just sucks. But it's a good adventure overall. Not complaining AT ALL. 

And yeah, I sure know the deal about the weather. I'm wondering if my nephew has managed any multi time yet, he was living my training nightmare last time we spoke. 

Might pull batteries today. Makes me sad.  (I'll keep Klausie's in just in case we have an open winter. My bet is it's gonna snow like mad)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

How can ya'll not have posted in here for a couple of days??

Tomorrow is forecast to be warm-ish, so I'm going to try and get some work done on a car or two. Hopefully I don't get too sidetracked along the way.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been working on both of my Sciroccos and driving them 

... and getting sidetracked at work :screwy: ... although work does pay me enough to keep driving both my 53's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Been working, and getting a few loose ends tied up with the plane/hangar, getting the Hakks put on (mmmm, fresh sipes), that sort of thing. Old 136 turns 68 tomorrow, so it would have been cool to get the hangar key for her birthday, but that will be a few days yet. She can wait for her present. I guess I should get something for hubby too, his birthday is ten years later on the same day. Big party in the hangar in two years! No car milestones this year. Oh I guess the Cabby is 25, but her present is waiting on the shop floor.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Speaking of birthdays, if I'm not mistaken you have one coming up very soon as well....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Just finishing off about three good days of Rain, well one 24 hour period spread out over three days.

It's the beginning of the Wet Season out here, one of our two Seasons; Wet/ Dry. 

If we had to count Four Seasons they would overlap with the addition of Green and Brown; "The Hills are Alive... with the Sound of Dry Rustling Grasses (and Manzanita....)"

Nary a wrench has been touched in the last Month or so, other than Bicycle maintenance. I'm feeling unbalanced without something to get good and greasy with. 

Anywho, in Semi-Scirocco related news, I liberated my stash of Bentleys, et al from deep storage 'way up North' and have them currently seeing use, still in the travel backpack, as a back rest, even as I type. 

(I did buy a brand new Crescent Wrench the other day...) <sigh>


----------



## norbeaster (Nov 21, 2013)

*New Guy - Project Rocco Rescue*

What up Rocco peoples... I've been a longtime lurker on the Vortex (I'd say since highschool when I had Corrado dreams)... am now finally of worthy of my first post.

Searching through my local junkyard for parts for my Toyota crawler, I came across this guy... almost sh*t a brick when I saw the mileage and condition of the car (untouched)
Spoke with the guys at the yard, car had been there since 2005 and ran when parked... that's all I needed to know. Paid a VERY reasonable number for it... got the keys and title, filled the tires and towed her the mile back to my house. Stoked!

Got it to kick over with a little carb cleaner so I know she runs... pulled the sending unit and the fuel tank condition was worse than I thought... Another VW enthusiast friend of mine mentioned that these cars had a recall for the gas tank... I promptly ran the VIN and to my delight, this car had never been through the system with such low mileage. Called my local VW dealership and they were skeptical to run the recall to say the least... After a few minuets on the phone with VW of America, the car was clear for the work... I was thinking that this couldn't of worked out any better...

Following day I got a call and the service writer had a somber tone in his voice "Man, I really wanted to make this happen for you but there are no longer any new Scirocco tanks available in the US" Apparently everyone in the shop was rooting for me to have this go through as they haven't done a recall in their location to a Scirocco since 1994.

I knew getting a new fuel tank and sender was too good to be true, but oh well... I still have a rad VW project to get me immersed in the scene that has some immense potential with a little bit of love.

Thanks for reading my intro, any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

norbeaster said:


>


Whoa 

Welcome to the community, plenty of good people around to help you get it back on the road :wave:


Got a 2nd back injection today, wow did that hurt much more then the first time! Doc said the steroid went a little further down closer to S1 (got the injection at L5/S1) so I am hoping this one lasts longer and helps keep the pain down. Whatever keeps me away from surgery again is cool with me.


----------



## bc87 (Nov 21, 2013)

norbeaster said:


> What up Rocco peoples........ any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


welcome and grats on find! you can still buy a brand new tank from places like rockauto for like $150. i'm supposed to be parting out an '87 cabby this weekend, i'll snag the sender out of it if its worth keeping so if you don't find one by Sunday shoot me a pm and with any luck i'll have one for you.


----------



## norbeaster (Nov 21, 2013)

bc87 said:


> i'm supposed to be parting out an '87 cabby this weekend, i'll snag the sender out of it if its worth keeping so if you don't find one by Sunday shoot me a pm and with any luck i'll have one for you.


Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: for your Canadia, :heart: Marc


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

You may now replace smog with windmills. Maybe they will blow away the smog? And there are two birthdays here today, Hubby is 58 and the pretty winged one is 68. She got a nice new home, he's just got to share this one with me. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

So, it's like he could brag something like: "My Wife has this Pretty Older Lady on the side. I don't mind sharing, not when it's Love involved...".

in Other News, - Congrats on saving the black 16v from Purgatory (note odometer reading...). You deserve to start your own thread actually, I'm thinking. 

PS, If anyone is absolutely, positively sure that they just have to have a Mercedes Benz, well then you might as well own this one: 
[url]http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20131121-mercedes-builds-a-dream-machine

[/URL]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

norbeaster said:


> What up Rocco peoples... I've been a longtime lurker on the Vortex (I'd say since highschool when I had Corrado dreams)... am now finally of worthy of my first post.
> 
> Searching through my local junkyard for parts for my Toyota crawler, I came across this guy... almost sh*t a brick when I saw the mileage and condition of the car (untouched)
> Spoke with the guys at the yard, car had been there since 2005 and ran when parked... that's all I needed to know. Paid a VERY reasonable number for it... got the keys and title, filled the tires and towed her the mile back to my house. Stoked!
> ...


I'd cut and paste for the pic of the sender but my Vortex is messed up. Anyway, first, GREAT first post, pictures, background info AND a brand new car!!! :heart: That sender clearly demonstrates why you should fill your gas tanks for storage...CONDENSATION! GL with her/him....get a couple of fuel filters on the shelf because there is bound to be a bit of rust kicking around in that fuel system. Give the system a bit of a going-through before running it. 

Anyway, welcome to the insanity, it will make you insane and insanely happy. (Is it spring yet???)


----------



## norbeaster (Nov 21, 2013)

TBerk said:


> in Other News, - Congrats on saving the black 16v from Purgatory (note odometer reading...). You deserve to start your own thread actually, I'm thinking.





punchbug said:


> get a couple of fuel filters on the shelf because there is bound to be a bit of rust kicking around in that fuel system. Give the system a bit of a going-through before running it.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the insanity, it will make you insane and insanely happy. (Is it spring yet???)



Thanks Guys! I think I may have a tank and sending unit on the horn from another user on here parting one out, I just have to wait, and I am getting anxious, especially after getting teased by the VW dealership. Figured I am going to maybe drop the tank today and get the interior cleaned up... snowed out here yesterday so without my shop built yet, my outside wrenching time is somewhat limited as to however long it takes to loose feeling in my fingers.
PS: thanks TBerk, Is there a quick way to bump my post to a thread?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

norbeaster said:


> Thanks Guys! I think I may have a tank and sending unit on the horn from another user on here parting one out, I just have to wait, and I am getting anxious, especially after getting teased by the VW dealership. Figured I am going to maybe drop the tank today and get the interior cleaned up... snowed out here yesterday so without my shop built yet, my outside wrenching time is somewhat limited as to however long it takes to loose feeling in my fingers.
> PS: thanks TBerk, Is there a quick way to bump my post to a thread?


Probably hit "reply with quote", copy the part of your post that you want to recycle (highlight, control C), then hit back, and go back one more level (to the Scirocco forum but the part where you can see the different threads and at the top of it there is a blue "Post New Thread" button, or something like that, click it). Then paste your copied text into the box (Control P) and MAKE SURE you don't make a mistake in the thread title. The body of the thread is easy to edit, but the title will need the moderator to fix for you. Paul's our awesome moderator, and he'd do that no problem if needs be. wave: Paul! :thumbup: )

If you don't recycle from this thread, you can skip a bunch of those steps.


Edit! Well, I see that worked out well! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Babysitting the grandson = an hour straight of screaming "Where's Mommy", and a lot of trying to escape into the dark forest to find her. Yeah, there's a plan.  SO much fun being a grandma....(it is usually, but not tonight)On the plus side, I get to watch Cars II. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Reserved one of these for a few days of "Me Time" at the end of an upcoming trip:


----------



## bc87 (Nov 21, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Babysitting the grandson = an hour straight of screaming "Where's Mommy", and a lot of trying to escape into the dark forest to find her. Yeah, there's a plan.  SO much fun being a grandma....(it is usually, but not tonight)On the plus side, I get to watch Cars II. :thumbup:


my granddaughter was over tonight as well, i got an hour straight of her pointing at a range rover power wheels in the toy'r'us catalog saying "i want that one! we go to toy store now and get car?"


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I was "that guy" today. 
Had to go get some lumber from Menard's, so I could fix the garage (one of the cross beams broke a couple of months ago.) 
The garage is 24'x24'. 
I has wagon. It has roof rack. I can get these home!  
SEVEN 24' 2x6's. Strapped to the roof rack of the QSW. 

Behold! 



Yes, the load got some flags on it before we left. 
Wife drove chase. I trust her to maintain following distance behind that a lot more than I trust "random people on the road" to not, you know, put my lumber thru their windshield. :laugh: 
(as a reminder that this was A Good Idea: as I was driving thru the lot, would you believe that someone tried to turn left across my path? :screwy: )


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

LOL @cuppie, I remember Adam using the Hot Rod to move the trusses for his shop (but not on public roads). Must be the time of year for building projects, I went to get the key to this today:



I then came home to get the trim sorted out around our new patio door (the old one had a dead seal in it, and no, not like a harbour seal, THAT would be gross). It feels like the wind is whistling through the living room ATM, so fresh weatherstripping will be the next project (front door is the likely offender). It's not even THAT cold yet.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

New reason to be part of the Cincy Beer Swap? 

NOTE: Must bring a 3liter bottle of beer to play.

NOTE 2: I have no idea what the rules are.






Oh, and someone needs to bring 1 Gigantoball!!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

smithma7 said:


> New reason to be part of the Cincy Beer Swap?
> 
> NOTE: Must bring a 3liter bottle of beer to play.
> 
> ...


Mother of God! As if my liver needs more abuse than blender racing and Beer Turkey. Might be a good activity for Drunken Bocce, and if we did it at Cincy, perhaps a more mechanical task for the "chug determining assembly", and limit to two or three bottles of beer. Nobody wants to walk in puke or fish your drunk ass out of the pond. :laugh::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

smithma7 said:


> New reason to be part of the Cincy Beer Swap?
> 
> NOTE: Must bring a 3liter bottle of beer to play.
> 
> ...


It looks like a fun game, I'm in.

I don't know about where to find a 3L bottle of beer (Germany, maybe). Myself, I could just finish off a bottle of wine and decant the beer into the now empty bottle.

The rules look simple enough: if you knock down a tower of milk (beer?) cartons, you take a swig. If you miss, I think you take a swig. Whoever gets to the bottom of the bottle first is the winner.


One problem, it needs to be said: I don't think the trunk space of _any_ of these cars can actually hold an inflated Gigantoball.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

smithma7 said:


> ...NOTE 2: I have no idea what the rules are.





pchassin said:


> The rules look simple enough...


Why ruin it with rules?

:screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Why ruin it with rules?
> 
> :screwy:


Exactly, but it must be stated that public highways would be a bad place to play. In other news, it was a pretty horrible day here, but there was a good outcome anyways! 



She was the only arrival all day...it was windy, grey and snow was possible. It's snowing now, so I'm glad she got home before she got snowed in. :heart::thumbup:

One more:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice ^^ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Exactly, but it must be stated that public highways would be a bad place to play. In other news, it was a pretty horrible day here, but there was a good outcome anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Exactly, but it must be stated that public highways would be a bad place to play. In other news, it was a pretty horrible day here, but there was a good outcome anyways!


That is a beautiful plane and a beautiful hangar...

Actually... the hangar's looking pretty empty. I could throw a Scirocco or two there for the winter to liven the place up a bit? Please? :sly:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Laura is sad. We sold off her Golf last weekend. It is an amazing transformation to see a non "car-person" go from just needing a car to absolutely falling in love with one. She loved that car, lots of time and blood and sweat and tears went in to it, and she had lots of bonding time with it too. And now, she loves all VW's. But... on to better things. She has a new car to bond with now. We took her Jetta Wagon on a maiden voyage around the block on the same day she said good-bye to her Golf. She is happy so far that it has heated seats. I think she will be happier the first time she un-corks the 180hp 1.8t and zips through some turns on the 20th Anniversary suspension. 

The Corrado is on the chopping block too. Time to thin the herd and focus on more important things. 


Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Congrats, Cathy! What awesome news!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> That is a beautiful plane and a beautiful hangar...
> 
> Actually... the hangar's looking pretty empty. I could throw a Scirocco or two there for the winter to liven the place up a bit? Please? :sly:


Lemme check if the duck fits in there. If not I could stand a tenant.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> She was the only arrival all day...it was windy, grey and snow was possible. It's snowing now, so I'm glad she got home before she got snowed in. :heart::thumbup:
> 
> One more:


Congrats, also. Its like Christmas come early up north.

_That_ is one clean, uncluttered space...it's only a matter of time....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Man Cathy that is SO RAD! I have loved watching the updates on here, it's badass to see your dreams come to fruition. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Man Cathy that is SO RAD! I have loved watching the updates on here, it's badass to see your dreams come to fruition. :beer:


Thanks, and I am pretty happy...no need for Christmas gifts after this. Once the fuel gauge is fixed I can get checked out (yay, winter flying vampire:<--that is now a snowman)) and then I can fly whenever I want. Of course much of THAT will require a spirited drive to the hangar. :thumbup: 

cholland? I have a big amphib to fit in the corner (the Volmer Sportsman), and I doubt there will be room for a Scirocco. (Mine's low wing, the duckie is mid wing...so no room underneath) But there will be Scirocco content in there, no worries. That will have to wait for spring. 

pchassin? My hubby has already tried to junk it up with a dead lamp and a tired chair from home. The chair can stay, the lamp is going! I'm thinking about doing the floor in the spring, so I'll be trying to minimize the junk, but that ain't gonna happen. I'm too trashy for that. 

And here's one? Where are the :snowcool: Never mind :facepalm:, found them. But there is still no turkey, what gives?










and...Happy Turkey Day prep to those so inclined!!!!! Enjoy the family drama leading up to it...there always is some!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Cathy, that is amazing. Can't wait to see that bird in the air!

Congrats!!!

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy-Working-It-To-Make-A-Decent-Meal Day. 

@Cathy, keep the lamp next to the chair, that way you can pretend to be doing some important technical reading (and instead take a nap).

This is probably a pretty good day to relax while doing the prep, assuming everyone gets the hell out of the way so that it can be done right. 
The cook always has the prerogative to crack open a Bottle o' Somethin' to make the work fun. 
My own prep is about 90% complete (I never like to complete all of my work).

My personal goal tomorrow is to make sure I have _some_ food in my belly before drinking with family. Keeping the blood sugar level keeps the pandemonium at bay.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I have a big amphib to fit in the corner (the Volmer Sportsman), and I doubt there will be room for a Scirocco. (Mine's low wing, the duckie is mid wing...so no room underneath) But there will be Scirocco content in there, no worries. That will have to wait for spring.


Cathy congratations on the hanger for the Ercoupe :thumbup:

When will the Amphib show up?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Amphib's sitting on the tie downs covered with snow. Could be worse, could have been tied up on the dock across the road.  Somebody's gonna have some 'splainin' to do.....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Could be worse, could have been tied up on the dock across the road.  Somebody's gonna have some 'splainin' to do.....


 glad I don't have to get that Cessna out of the water !


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Amphib's sitting on the tie downs covered with snow. Could be worse, could have been tied up on the dock across the road.  Somebody's gonna have some 'splainin' to do.....


Oh my. Is this the dock across the road or another location?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Oh my. Is this the dock across the road or another location?


Private dock across the river from the "seabase ramp". Which is across the road from the airport.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't fly stateside tomorrow. I'll shoot it down and claim it was bacon. 

...Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cholland_ said:


> That is a beautiful plane and a beautiful hangar...
> 
> Actually... the hangar's looking pretty empty. I could throw a Scirocco or two there for the winter to liven the place up a bit? Please? :sly:


That sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea!


Well, the better idea would be to buy the adjacent one next door and stockpile Sciroccos in it, but the money fairy only visits so often. :laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday to everyone's favorite Canadian Ercoupe owner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Happy Birthday to someone's favorite Canadian Sciroccoholic.


There, FTFY. And thanks!I got my birthday present in spades this year!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> There, FTFY. And thanks!I got my birthday present in spades this year!




There, you have the space, buy some more of these. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There, you have the space, buy some more of these. :thumbup::beer:


JEEZ!
Who is that guy?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Saaaay, what do you North-of-the-Border folk do for leftovers up there since you got no turkey to nosh on?
Not to mention all that pie, stuffing, cranberry sauce and such?

Do y'all even have a pre-Christmas calorie warm-up?
Just wondering.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Saaaay, what do you North-of-the-Border folk do for leftovers up there since you got no turkey to nosh on?
> Not to mention all that pie, stuffing, cranberry sauce and such?
> 
> Do y'all even have a pre-Christmas calorie warm-up?
> Just wondering.


Simple. They have their Thanksgiving in October.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Saaaay, what do you North-of-the-Border folk do for leftovers up there since you got no turkey to nosh on?
> Not to mention all that pie, stuffing, cranberry sauce and such?
> 
> Do y'all even have a pre-Christmas calorie warm-up?
> Just wondering.


Well, once it gets really cold we switch to seal meat. It's got lots of fat to help with the insulation layer. Seriously, thanksgiving is WAAAAY past. It's sleddin' season. (not for me tho., but I should get the skis out)

In other news, the sky was exceptional today!



:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, the sky was exceptional today!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Oh how purrty. Did you spend any more bonding time with #136? Or at least visit her in her new home?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Oh how purrty. Did you spend any more bonding time with #136? Or at least visit her in her new home?


I had her up and down into her new "home" a few times, actually! (Oh, you meant the hangar, that is just where she waits) She does a good proper stall too. Super delightful, you'll like her a lot.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I had her up and down into her new "home" a few times, actually! (Oh, you meant the hangar, that is just where she waits) She does a good proper stall too. Super delightful, you'll like her a lot.


I can't wait!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I can't wait!


I had to, so you will have to. On the flip side, I am headed out to a 99s meeting in a Cirru$ with "new car smell"...a 2013. Expect a report. (from "she won't spin" to "pull the chute 'cause she ain't coming out of that spin"....). I'm liking this patch of time, not gonna lie. If you can't drive a Scirocco, this'll do.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I'm liking this patch of time, not gonna lie. If you can't drive a Scirocco, this'll do.


See I have the opposite problem. Not much flying to be had but driving Krystal helps. Today is my day off. I SHOULD do some Christmas shopping. Considering grabbing keys to the Grumman instead just to get up in the air.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

No snow here...yet. The mountains are already really white, ski season is open...it's supposed to snow here Tuesday and after that we'll see single digits for temperatures.

I haven't daily driven a VW for a couple months now, feels good! :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone here ever dealt with VW's Classic Parts dept in Wolfsburg? I know they can ship, but was wondering if an order can be placed for pickup? Anyone know for sure? Also, anyone know the part numbers for MkII rain gutter trim?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts this MONTH? C'mon folks, ya gotta do better than that. I need entertained! (Been a long cyber-Monday here, not over yet. But there's a Mk 1 in the parking lot when it's time to go home.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> there's a Mk 1 in the parking lot when it's time to go home.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I won't see my mk1 for awhile  ... currently in storage


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> No posts this MONTH? C'mon folks, ya gotta do better than that. I need entertained! (Been a long cyber-Monday here, not over yet. But there's a Mk 1 in the parking lot when it's time to go home.)


Ummm, I don't know where I put my camera????ic:  (seriously, been trying to get some Christmas prep done, since it looks like we will be HELPING MY SON MOVE by the middle of this month!!) Been putting lots of miles on the bug with the hangar move, various social Christmassy things, and of course the ever popular work that I do "occasionally". Like today, GORGEOUS flying day but I got called in to a school an hour and a half from the airport. By the time I was done it was crappy weather again, and dark comes pretty early now. Gotta work when it comes my way. I'll try to scratch up a picture for ya. Back in a sec.

OKay, here's a nice cozy duckie for ya. It should keep my coupe from getting lonesome in the hangar. It's grounded till it warms up again, no heater....brrrrrr!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cath:

I knowz whatcha means; just stoppin by a Library (wifi!) on the way home from a pickup job (what are you doing tomorrow?) btw, here ya go:










Now, get ta fly'n.

And Daun? I coulda sworn I was over here tending the Hearth. mia culpa...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Cath:
> 
> I knowz whatcha means; just stoppin by a Library (wifi!) on the way home from a pickup job (what are you doing tomorrow?) btw, here ya go:
> 
> ...


While I can see that ^ being "cozy" :laugh:, I'm not feeling the "duckie" . And yeah, I've been watching a lot of "Ice Pilots" episodes (and reading the "frikkin' cold" thread on here, just in case it gets cold again. It's always worse there!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Ummm, I don't know where I put my camera????ic:  (seriously, been trying to get some Christmas prep done, since it looks like we will be HELPING MY SON MOVE by the middle of this month!!)


Whhaaaaaaaat??? Where did he find that much garage space? :laugh:



punchbug said:


> Been putting lots of miles on the bug with the hangar move, various social Christmassy things, and of course the ever popular work that I do "occasionally". Like today, GORGEOUS flying day but I got called in to a school an hour and a half from the airport. By the time I was done it was crappy weather again, and dark comes pretty early now. Gotta work when it comes my way. I'll try to scratch up a picture for ya. Back in a sec.
> 
> OKay, here's a nice cozy duckie for ya. It should keep my coupe from getting lonesome in the hangar. It's grounded till it warms up again, no heater....brrrrrr!


Looks like they fit in there quite nicely together. I haven't had much time to even stop by the airport in the last few days other than a quick lunch with dad on Saturday. Christmas season has just been sucking everyone's time around here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Whhaaaaaaaat??? Where did he find that much garage space? :laugh:


Well, the garage space is still here. (better find a seat...) He and Ashley BOUGHT a HOUSE. GASP!!!! The main feature of the house is that it's right around the corner. 



vwdaun said:


> Looks like they fit in there quite nicely together. I haven't had much time to even stop by the airport in the last few days other than a quick lunch with dad on Saturday. Christmas season has just been sucking everyone's time around here.


They nest pretty well. I think we could change the angle on the Volmer to make them work better, but both are in and that's the main thing. (I'm guessing I could get two 152s in the corners and still get mine in) Yes Drew, a Navion might fit.... 
I've been there a lot, but haven't flown since Friday, which somehow seems like forever! Decent days are sparse this time of the year.


EDIT:

First off, WHY IS THIS HALF WAY DOWN THE PAGE???? And I am enjoying a rather largish bottle of Quebec's finest :beer: :thumbup::laugh: that I had been saving for "an occasion". Tonight happens to be such an evening , since I was approved to fly my little coupe solo. So FINALLY I can go down, open the hangar door and go fly whenever I want. It's been a hell of a haul to get to this point!! It's as good as hearing a newly rebuilt (Scirocco) engine roar to life for the first time. :heart: I still need to get some instruction in gusty/crosswindy conditions, but on a normal day I can go find a $100 hamburger if I want. I have to say, it's SUCH a fabulous little airplane, totally impressed so far.  (my day went...Hmmmm....not working? Gotta vacuum the house...followed by usual cursing about what a POS my vacuum is, and then the not-too-surprising..."going to fly"...yeah, my house is gonna get really really bad....but the shops will be clean! My gravestone will never read "Here lies Cathy, she loved housework", LOL) I can't get over how much I like that plane, reminds me of my first few times in Klaus ( well, and let's face it ...EVERY time in Klaus.) Or any of them for that matter. I know you folks understand...not every vehicle "speaks" to you like a Scirocco.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(It makes us kids nervous when Mommy's Maaaad...)


In other news, I'm off to check the 'Kia' tomorrow. 

Aaand it's cold as the proverbial "It'll never freeze over...", at least for Coastal California. It's going to touch on Freezing right before Sunrise tonight and or the next ew days.

Aint really Ice Karl cold but out here the Agra-Biz is a bit nervous, folks are wrapping up Tropical Plants out minding their own business in the front yards, and a ridiculous amount o cash could be changing hands right now if folks where selling Thermal Undies out o the car's trunks & on street corners... (It's a reference to the guys selling Umbrellas on the few rainy days we get around here.)

Oh, and usually Rain means it'll warm up but not this weekend; Slushy Stuff from the heavens is predicted in a day or two. 

If only it would stick together...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

and I'm having trouble with my 'F' key... what the 'F'?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So FINALLY I can go down, open the hangar door and go fly whenever I want.


So when should I drive down to the other side of the lake so you can take me for a spin?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> So when should I drive down to the other side of the lake so you can take me for a spin?


That depends on your cold tolerance. Climate control is a suggestion only. More Climate than Control. And I probably used up the only two good weather days we'll see this month....but give me a shout if you feel like coming to Welland. She's sitting there waiting to get happy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> EDIT:
> 
> First off, WHY IS THIS HALF WAY DOWN THE PAGE???? And I am enjoying a rather largish bottle of Quebec's finest :beer: :thumbup::laugh: that I had been saving for "an occasion". Tonight happens to be such an evening , since I was approved to fly my little coupe solo. So FINALLY I can go down, open the hangar door and go fly whenever I want. It's been a hell of a haul to get to this point!! It's as good as hearing a newly rebuilt (Scirocco) engine roar to life for the first time. :heart: I still need to get some instruction in gusty/crosswindy conditions, but on a normal day I can go find a $100 hamburger if I want. I have to say, it's SUCH a fabulous little airplane, totally impressed so far.  (my day went...Hmmmm....not working? Gotta vacuum the house...followed by usual cursing about what a POS my vacuum is, and then the not-too-surprising..."going to fly"...yeah, my house is gonna get really really bad....but the shops will be clean! My gravestone will never read "Here lies Cathy, she loved housework", LOL) I can't get over how much I like that plane, reminds me of my first few times in Klaus ( well, and let's face it ...EVERY time in Klaus.) Or any of them for that matter. I know you folks understand...not every vehicle "speaks" to you like a Scirocco.


So, are you going to take ME to Oshkosh this year? 

Super excited Cathy, and I know I can't hold a candle to how you must feel. Definately looking forward to springtime....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hmmm, there's a thought. (So who's gonna drive a pack mule for support?) Did I mention that my son got me a new (used) gadget for my birthday? It would have been useful with that jet that butted in line last year. A little pCAS device. I still haven't tried it out; just getting used to where instruments are at this point, and operating out of a new airport. (airspace should be okay as long as I don't stray towards the Falls. I suspect I'd see some small jet traffic real quick there, the kind covered with air superiority grey...)
Sounds like I am babysitting tonight....last time was a non-stop scream-a-thon. Not sure who these grandparents are who have fun and sunny days with their grandkids, I always get mine when he is overtired and full of candy. He CAN be fun, but not if he is missing mommy....okay, gotta eat/go to work.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Hmmm, there's a thought. (So who's gonna drive a pack mule for support?) Did I mention that my son got me a new (used) gadget for my birthday? It would have been useful with that jet that butted in line last year. A little pCAS device.


Dunno how useful it would have been... they generally work on transponder returns, and if you recall, step one of the arrival is to set the transponder to 'standby.' 

Good question on the pack mule. Jeff in the 172? We've got months to figure it out. I think the following year is one I'll definately want to be involved in, if Sid's still organizing it.

Good luck with Jacob tonight. I'm at work for another couple hours before braving all the morons that think that since they have an SUV they can go anywhere. Thankfully I have no reason to leave the house tomorrow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> So when should I drive down to the other side of the lake so you can take me for a spin?


Meanwhile in Torontoland, a buddy of mine sent me this picture of his fingers.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Dunno how useful it would have been... they generally work on transponder returns, and if you recall, step one of the arrival is to set the transponder to 'standby.'
> 
> Good question on the pack mule. Jeff in the 172? We've got months to figure it out. I think the following year is one I'll definately want to be involved in, if Sid's still organizing it.
> 
> Good luck with Jacob tonight. I'm at work for another couple hours before braving all the morons that think that since they have an SUV they can go anywhere. Thankfully I have no reason to leave the house tomorrow.


I didn't recall....it's different being passenger. And yes, Sid is still pushing for 75 'coupes at the 75th anniversary of the type. Presumably many will go from the national convention to Oshkosh because both are in WI and timed to mesh. 

As for grandkids, he's semi comatose on the floor watching cartoons (Cars 2 is over) , and I am not disrupting the zone. Diesel is curled up beside me (he's so brave)...he looks like the Sid from Ice Age with his teeth hanging out. 

As for the morons, do you mean that you have snow?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Meanwhile in Torontoland, a buddy of mine sent me this picture of his fingers.


Well, the composition of that photo sucks. I find the background very distracting. :thumbup: <Mater voice on> Damn them seats is purdy..... <voice off>

Waiting to go get a tree....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Meanwhile in Torontoland, a buddy of mine sent me this picture of his fingers.


Just awesome! Plaid is still IN. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, I got a call about a week ago, to take a look at a network install that was taking too long for the building manager. 
It seems that the guy he hired was good (supposedly), but wasn't the greatest at showing up. 

I walked Sunday afternoon to find this: 

 



Oh, labelling? You wanted labelling? Well, there was that - sometimes. And, it was haphazard, didn't always line up with the drops, sometimes had repeated numbers, and a few fell off. 
AND... they were all in the cable ball on the floor.  

The guy who was "good?" Well, I think everyone can tell that this won't work.... 



:facepalm: 


It's been a bit of work sorting it out. But, it's just about done. Just need to weed one drop (of 3) out of a large mass of mostly "mystery wire" (really, I have no idea where about a dozen pieces of Cat5e go in there!), punch down the analog phone lines (which aren't even used in this setting), and tidy it up. 

It's a lot better now: 

 

I've taken a bit of a hit on this job. But, he has two suites that need to be done very soon, another (~2,000 sq. ft.) in the queue, and probably a few more suites in the building. 
Plus, cabling the first floor, and maybe an MSP agreement for that one, too.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Yipes, that looks like a mess!

Brrrrrrr:



That is all.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So Kev got a little treat today:



















I'm tempted to get my license from these guys because I'd get to use that for my tail dragger cert. 

Also, there was a 1946 Swift there, which was rad because that is the plane I learned how to fly in.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

veetarded said:


> I'm tempted to get my license from these guys because I'd get to use that for my tail dragger cert.
> 
> Also, there was a 1946 Swift there, which was rad because that is the plane I learned how to fly in.


What are they using for teaching?

And there's a Swift for sale for a good price right now... if the Navion were sold I would be SORELY tempted. One of those is on my short list of "would really like to own for a little bit."


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> What are they using for teaching?
> 
> And there's a Swift for sale for a good price right now... if the Navion were sold I would be SORELY tempted. One of those is on my short list of "would really like to own for a little bit."


Poor man's mustang.  Shoot me the specs if you don't mind.

Interesting question on teaching, I have no idea lol.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Poor man's mustang.  Shoot me the specs if you don't mind.


Easy. Sounds amazing, built like a tank, but easy on the eyes, tons of room for four plus some Scirocco parts. That's all you needed to know, right? 

We have the dregs of Ohio's Snowmageddon coming, but here it's just "there will be some snow and mixed precipitation". It's not November any more, so we expect it. My tree is up and that's the only thing I'd just as soon get done with no snow on the ground. Those with a green coloured plastic bottle scrubber in the corner of their living room would not understand. This one is only about 15', but still took all day to trim. Jacob wanted Daddy to do it "again, again" when he saw this one felled. They are in a marital dispute over the nature of tree for the new house. She's grown up with fake, Adam with something we cut ( inclcuding a juniper one year, long story :beer:, bad idea ). I'm guessing they will have two trees.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Easy. Sounds amazing, built like a tank, but easy on the eyes, tons of room for four plus some Scirocco parts.





punchbug said:


> ...room for *two plus tons of room for Scirocco parts*...


FTFY.



punchbug said:


> That's all you needed to know, right?


Almost:



veetarded said:


> Poor man's Mustang.


That ^, so how many .50's does it mount?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Soooo... bought a houz. Some of you probably saw it on Facebook. But yeah, pretty dang excited. It will shorten my commute from 100 miles a day to 7. From filling up a tank of diesel once a week minimum to once every two and a half months. Gaining about 60 hours a month of my life back that was spent sitting in a car.

It does have a passable garage. Right now, there is an Audi UrQuattro sitting in it. Sadly, it doesn't come with the house.  Good news too that it is on a double lot, so there is plenty of room to build another "shop" in the future.  Closing is supposed to be sometime around February 7th. Pics will be posted after that. 

Brendan


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> That ^, so how many .50's does it mount?


You know I was thinking that while I was looking at it right? :laugh:

...'grats Brendan!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> FTFY.


Ice man - she was referencing the Navion, not the Swift.

Now Will - which specs were you actually after? I'd gladly deliver the Navion to you if you were interested. It's much like a four-place Swift. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Meanwhile in Torontoland, a buddy of mine sent me this picture of his fingers.


I :heartlaid!!!
And snowflakes 2!

Btw. Hi everyone. Very happy for Cathy and her air-Rocco. We had a good deal of snow in Delaware yesterday and lasting into today. I'm sure it will be gone soon but it sure is cold (not ice Karl cold props 2u!!)

Cuppy that spaghetti mess makes me sicker than I been today
I'm sure baby Jesus is crying. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@elT: Please see PM regarding your new address. 

@ those who know me. A RANT!!!!!! I HATE TECHNOLOGY!!!!!!!! F$^$&&$^*%(&(*CK!!!!! 
SO I got this slick new GoPro like a year ago. It has been nothing but a huge annoyance. Firstoff, it will do Bluetooth, but not with MY iPad. No, THAT would just make that feature useful. (needs ios6+). I was gifted both items, so I should not complain at all. However. I have tried repeatedly to use this camera and it is either dead, or I spend 8 (yes EIGHT!!!) hours to charge the internal battery and then use it for half an hour and it is totally flat again. It has a backpack battery too, which charges faster, but is not used by the camera if the internal battery dies, and will not charge if attached to the camera, so you always have to split the pair for charging. Not sure what good it is if the camera can't exhaust it. 

Anyway...I contacted the seller about it and he said to download new firmware, see if that helps. Great, that conversation was in the middle of the plane import/move/training craziness, so it never happened. Until this morning. I put the camera away with a full charge, but of course it is flat dead again. So it's been plugged in for an HOUR and I have one bar. To update the firmware (many frames into the process) it informs you that you need at least two bars of charge to continue. What do you bet it times out and I have to start all over? GAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

AND at the end of all this annoyance, I bet the battery or the camera is defective and I will need to replace them but the warrantee will be long since done. I missed some of the things I would have really liked to use it for already, like the plane's first flight, but no biggie, I can get THAT moment back. NOT. I am going to be seriously pissed if I miss Jacob this Christmas. Half an hour on two batteries is just not acceptable. Pretty pissed off, not gonna lie. 

If you ask me nice, I will tell you how I REALLY feel. Go ahead and ask me if I have "this or that" feature activated. I DON"T F$#^%ING KNOW, I can't even run through the menus with no F&(^ING charge, now can I????? Okay, time for oatmeal since I can't do this update for another hour......

EDIT: Oatmeal always works. Two hours of charging and still one bar. :thumbdown: The backpack battery charged fully in that time.


WOOHHHOOOO, two bars. Update attempted, and I get THIS from the support website. http://gopro.com/support/product-update/register-camera Hahahahahahahaha, SOOOOO funny. :banghead:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Where is the thread about the new white turn signals? Can't find it anymore. :banghead:
Any help is appreciated, thx.


greets
Lars


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OSLer said:


> Where is the thread about the new white turn signals?


Hmm... good question, I can't find it either (went back a few pages).

Try this thread, in post #4 click where it says "Here ya go!" That should get you where you're headed, methinks.

:beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Turn sig thread is in the classifieds


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Turn sig thread is in the classifieds


Of course it is. :banghead:

My brain is in the frozen foods section, next to the toast.



>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5933666-MK1-Turn-Signals-Are-Ready/page2


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

s'OK, Icy one, yers aint the only one. btw, I have some comisetating Snow pictures to post over on your thread...


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

thx Eistreiber and Michael Bee :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ice man - she was referencing the Navion, not the Swift.
> 
> Now Will - which specs were you actually after? I'd gladly deliver the Navion to you if you were interested. It's much like a four-place Swift. :laugh:


I reread this, and I think the Ice man WAS talking about the Navion. 
Less bodies = More major drivetrain components. Am I right?  
No need for that dead weight in the back, it only takes one to fly, and one for company. 

I am home quite literally keeping the home fires burning. Our electric furnace is still inop (electricians are coming "Tuesday"), so wood it is. (and at the price of hydro*, that's a no-brainer anyway!) 

I don't want to ask ANYTHING to toss oil at these temps (-25C wind chill)...we'd better get an early spring to compensate. (Ice wine makers are rejoicing though, but my old cat is PISSED....I'm making her stay indoors. She no likey, and you do NOT want to piss off a calico, especially an old warrior like her.) But I am in the sunny south so Drew is likely a good deal colder. 

*hydro is Canadian for electricity, though locally it is getting to be wind-o. There's some big dig on our road today....conduit for the new power corridor. Oh yay.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I am home quite literally keeping the home fires burning. Our electric furnace is still inop (electricians are coming "Tuesday"), so wood it is. (and at the price of hydro*, that's a no-brainer anyway!)


Don't you have an avionics tech living there (for the moment)??? Get his butt to work on figuring out what's wrong! :laugh:


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Is there an alternative to the S spoiler? I love the look and it's functionality, but everytime I take a small bump it scrapes. I don't mind the scraping, but coming out of my driveway can be a pain since it's a bit downhill. 

It had cracks before but now, after taking it to a shop that I usually don't deal with they cracked it all to hell putting it on a ramp. 

I can plastic weld it back together but it's becoming more brittle it seems.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Anyone here ever dealt with VW's Classic Parts dept in Wolfsburg? I know they can ship, but was wondering if an order can be placed for pickup? Anyone know for sure? Also, anyone know the part numbers for MkII rain gutter trim?


check with IronTrap, I think he has visited VW Classic Parts in Germany in the past.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

"Mk1 Autohaus has been chosen to be an official licensed partner of VW Classic Parts in Germany. "
Maybe they can help you out.
http://www.mk1autohaus.com/VW-Classic-Parts_ep_46.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

RawkinRocco said:


> Is there an alternative to the S spoiler? I love the look and it's functionality, but everytime I take a small bump it scrapes. I don't mind the scraping, but coming out of my driveway can be a pain since it's a bit downhill.
> 
> It had cracks before but now, after taking it to a shop that I usually don't deal with they cracked it all to hell putting it on a ramp.
> 
> I can plastic weld it back together but it's becoming more brittle it seems.


I'm all about the duckbill, but on an S, that air dam sure is nice. Does anyone make one that is made of the same materials as the MkII kit? It may be more forgiving if there is such a thing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Don't you have an avionics tech living there (for the moment)??? Get his butt to work on figuring out what's wrong! :laugh:


Avionics guys are like the breeze. I haven't had one living here for months. Although who knows what hubby will reinvent himself as next? :screwy:

Seriously, Adam doesn't live here. Why would he, have you SEEN Ashley? She's pretty cute eh? Yeah, empty nesting... it's not so bad! :thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*New daily, finally.*

Well it took me forever but I finally got a new daily. I've been rocking a 1990 Celica for about 5 years now, that thing was a champ. Never let me down once, except that one time, but it was my fault for not replacing the alternator like I should have. Great gas milage too, got 33 regularly during the summer. But I did not fit comfortably in it, had to pimp the seat way back so my head didn't hit the roof. Needed lots of work to keep it up to my standards and it just wasn't worth the money anymore. 

So I picked up a Red 2010 GTI 5 door, 6 speed, Autobahn package with 27k miles. Had to get snow tires for it pretty much immediately, drove it once in the snow and the stock tires were worthless. Picked it up a week ago today and I love it, I should have bought a nice daily years ago! Small plans in the future like a tune and probably some sport springs to reduce wheel gap, but nothing really major. I still have a Scirocco to build after all, even though it's on hold it gets priority on the mod front. Just wanted to share with everyone. Pics to come eventually here, been snowing so the car is covered in salt. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

ydrogs said:


> "Mk1 Autohaus has been chosen to be an official licensed partner of VW Classic Parts in Germany. "
> Maybe they can help you out.
> http://www.mk1autohaus.com/VW-Classic-Parts_ep_46.html


 OMG SRSLY?  
That is awesome news there! When / where did you hear that? (I've been offline for a lot of the last two weeks, due to insane life busyness....)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, empty nesting... it's not so bad! :thumbup:



There you go.

unibroue-17-grande-reserve-la-fin-du-monde-return-to-the-lcbo-in-ontario/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There you go.
> 
> unibroue-17-grande-reserve-la-fin-du-monde-return-to-the-lcbo-in-ontario/


^ THAT right there is FABULOUS news!!!! My beer cellar is getting a bit picked over, but I DID manage to locate a few bottles of Fin that I'd tucked away for a snowy day; actually I was well into one when I posted that note (a small bottle, not a 750. Those knock me ass over teakettle, but on special occasions, I have been known to crack one open) I have some dark beer from Unibroue for a party next week...one I have not yet tried. (Noire de Chambly I think?) This season is exciting for the beer drinker, I can get all those oddballs like Scottish spruce beer and the Belgian variety packs. Must hit the "LC" before that good stuff is all sold out. I won a bottle of Scotch today....that I will pass along to someone who will enjoy it. Not my brand of poison. I'm making all the Christmas sweets tonight since we have a "snow event" and I can stay home. No Scirocco activity, sorry.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

cuppie said:


> OMG SRSLY?
> That is awesome news there! When / where did you hear that? (I've been offline for a lot of the last two weeks, due to insane life busyness....)


I talked to Ben just a week ago. Yes, they can get you VW Classic Parts. :thumbup:


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

punchbug said:


> I'm all about the duckbill, but on an S, that air dam sure is nice. Does anyone make one that is made of the same materials as the MkII kit? It may be more forgiving if there is such a thing.


I see Vintage Rubber makes one in fiberglass, but it's out of my budget. I've been looking at after market brands too, but nothing comes up.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm currently 'out of town' and popping in real-quick-like but I have two (x2) of the Mike Potter re-Issued front spoilers, in unused condition, made from thicker stock ABS and pressed from the original molds and I'll likely only ever use One, so the other is up for a reasonable offer...

(pause for breath...) 

I'll be back around Tuesday or so... (Ellipsoids and all..)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Two days, no updates?

I'm gonna tell Saaaaaantaaaa.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Two days, no updates?
> 
> I'm gonna tell Saaaaaantaaaa.....


Go right ahead. Two points. 
1. I already got my Christmas present, so THERE! 

2. I have not been posting because I have been making Christmas bright around here. (Okay, yesterday I was hauling firewood and cleaning my kitchen, but that's part of "the process", okay?)

3. Both of the above require application of $$$$ so lucky for me, teachers seem to get sick a lot this time of year. Hard to understand...but I think I have had like two days off in the last three weeks. I don't even know who I am or what I'm teaching today.  He was too sick to leave a discernible message on the ADS.....hopefully I can get some Christmas cookies, it's at my old school and the cooking teacher makes some kickass Christmas treats. I always augment my goodie trays with them. 

4. Feeling less than chipper this morning. Did I mention I LOVE my new airport community? Anyway, they had their Christmas party last night, and one of the members is....wait for it....opening a microbrewery!!!!:thumbup::beer::beer::beer: So he brought in a sample keg of some delicious IPA. :thumbup: Yep, it should be a fun place to socialize when flying isn't happening. I may have to sleep over a few times though....driving plus :beer: = too much bad. Hubby's an abstainer, so that usually works out fine.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> 4. Feeling less than chipper this morning. Did I mention I LOVE my new airport community? Anyway, they had their Christmas party last night, and one of the members is....wait for it....opening a microbrewery!!!!:thumbup::beer::beer::beer: So he brought in a sample keg of some delicious IPA. :thumbup: Yep, it should be a fun place to socialize when flying isn't happening. I may have to sleep over a few times though....driving plus :beer: = too much bad. Hubby's an abstainer, so that usually works out fine.


So the real reason you wanted the tall hangar was so you could build a small sleepover room above the planes, right? Yeah, I think this is allll coming together for you now. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So the real reason you wanted the tall hangar was so you could build a small sleepover room f*or me and a few of my best friends* above the planes, right? Yeah, I think this is allll coming together for you now. :thumbup:


Well, ummm maybe?  And I fixed that for ya.  And bigger is better, right?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, ummm maybe?  And I fixed that for ya.  And bigger is better, right?


To a point, yes. :sly:

Well today was a pretty decent day off. I awoke to sunshine and dry roads. So I unburied the 'Ho and took it across town to meet with dad and Van for lunch. And after a couple last-minute Christmas shopping stops, I meandered to the airport and dug out in front of the Grummy hangar. By the time I was able to get airborne it was around 4:00.... and for the evening, some work on the Champ's wiring / instrument panel.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Feeling very Holiday/ Winter Apathetic, but its expected and not a big mystery. Christmas carol lyric book needs reprinting and distribution, (embrace the Horror!...) 

Got new strings for the Guitar (that I never practice on), oh and ... I got nuth'n.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, after a boring day at work (out in an isolated alternative school on the rez, complete with a very large, very angry mother who decided drop in to deliver a heated impromptu lecture on bullying to the group, gasp...) I am conserving energy and watching a sub movie. Tomorrow I will help the boy and family move to their new house! Hopefully they don't have too much stuff packed in that apartment. Nothing like chaos right before Christmas eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I am conserving energy and watching a sub movie.


Ummm.... this was the first thing that popped in my mind. :facepalm:












punchbug said:


> Tomorrow I will help the boy and family move to their new house! Hopefully they don't have too much stuff packed in that apartment. Nothing like chaos right before Christmas eh?


I'd offer to come and help but a) I have to work and b) the owner of the truck I would borrow for the trip saw fit to leave a light on in it a couple weeks ago, rendering its batter BEYOND flat.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> ... oh and ... I got nuth'n.


Wait, I found something after all: 

http://xkcd.com/1305/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Wait, I found something after all:
> 
> http://xkcd.com/1305/



DAMN YOU BERK!!!!!! I can never get out of xkcd in less than an hour.....:banghead::banghead:


And in happy holiday news, I found this! Guilt free holiday treats!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:



Daun, I know you'd love to help me move them, but this is just stuff. I will get back to you for the body. You know, REAL friends and all that. :laugh:

Oh and by sub movie, I meant submarine. I think I was a submariner in my last life.....or a cat. Not sure. Maybe both. Yeah, a cat on the sub...."Captain, the canary died"...."Better see to the ventilation"....."Umm, no, its head is missing....it's SOMETHING ELSE!!!!!!!"....(now that sounds like an alien movie....)


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

punchbug said:


> "Captain, the canary died"...."Better see to the ventilation"....."Umm, no, its head is missing....it's SOMETHING ELSE!!!!!!!"....*"So he prob'ly hit the vent fan with his head"*


Now that looks like an Exquisite corpse...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Tomorrow I will help the boy and family move to their new house! Hopefully they don't have too much stuff packed in that apartment. Nothing like chaos right before Christmas eh?





vwdaun said:


> Ummm.... this was the first thing that popped in my mind. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...Daun, if you are sending these guys to help out in your place could you have them trade out the face mask 'n' stuff for those great li'l santa's helpers hats?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Umm...Daun, if you are sending these guys to help out in your place could you have them trade out the face mask 'n' stuff for those great li'l santa's helpers hats?


Nah, no need. I like them like that. And damn that's a big exhaust pipe.....:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Ummm.... this was the first thing that popped in my mind. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im happy this came back 

and so are they









not feeling particularly Christmasy today


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> not feeling particularly Christmasy today



I completely understand. Don't force it, but if you are feeling blue trending towards Indigo, I prescribe some of this; 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rankin/Bass 

Repeat as necessary.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Im happy this came back
> 
> and so are they
> 
> ...


Well, no worries. I am feeling Christmassy enough for both of us. Helped my son move into his new house and stopped by the tools department of Crappy tire before that to get him a few early Christmas presents.(I managed to locate some egg nog/rum as well. :laugh: ) It was the easiest move ever since it was mostly her stuff and there were only four big items, and about eight of us to split the workload. NOW I get to gradually drop off boxes of his stuff and clear out MY house!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! Tonight a pal of hubby's is getting married for the second time. His first marriage was a challenge, so I'm happy that he has found someone to make a new start with. Should be fun, he's a helicopter pilot and those guys are nuts!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, no worries. I am feeling Christmassy enough for both of us.


Ditto that. Last night was the company Christmas party (which I was able to make for a change rather than being stuck... at work.) Tonight I'm hosting a little party for a bunch of the crew from the airport, so have been getting the house in order for that. And other than one package that I'm waiting on to arrive (via my sister this evening), I've finished my shopping AND wrapping. And with that, I need to log off of here and go get some cookies baked out for this evening....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Finally fixed everything on Mandy's winter beater Durango so it could get an inspection sticker. Then it was on to the rear main seal leak and non-functioning four wheel drive. I assumed a worn transfer case chain and was surprised when the front driveshaft spun when I tried to unbolt it.  Turns out-stripped pinion gear in the differential. I then thought I lucked out when I read the manual and saw you replace the rear main seal by removing the oil pan and not the transmission. Turns out, it probably would have been easier to pull the transmission. And to top it off, after all the work I put into it(we were hoping to get two more winters out of it) she went out and bought an '06 Durango today, which is in amazing shape. :banghead: Oh well, at least this one will last quite a while.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from DFW (Dallas/Ft Worth International Airport) 

... Currently waiting from a flight on American Airlines to SJC (San Jose International Airport) 

I will be in the SF Bay Area/Silicon Valley later today until 12/30 :biggrinsanta:

:snowcool:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

.
.
.
Compiling 'Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer', 'Frosty the Snowman', & 'the Year Without a Santa Claus' onto one disk; 

You all may recall the first two easy enough, but if you are not familiar w/ the third one, welll then- 
let me, entertain you, 
let me, make you smile...


from the Wiki: 


> The Year Without a Santa Claus is a 1974 Rankin/Bass stop motion animated television special. The story is based on Phyllis McGinley's 1956 book of the same name, illustrated by Kurt Werth.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Year_Without_A_Santa_Claus 



> Figuring into the storyline are two of the best-remembered Rankin/Bass characters, *Heat Miser* (voiced by George S. Irving) and his brother *Snow Miser* (voiced by Dick Shawn) who are opposite forces of Nature and are constantly at war against each other...


Here is Snow Miser:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPrbccEdI5o

and his brother, Heat Miser: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbfgVEk-mxQ 

Rent, borrow, buy, download a copy of these three, (and maybe "Dr. Suess' How The Grinch Stole Christmas!" [MGM, 1966] and/or 'Santa Claus is Coming to Town...) and sit around with some kids and those young-at-heart and chill out for a little while.

This then, would be my Christmas Wish to you and yours; a Happy, Eventful, Memorable Holiday, and a Prosperous New Year to come.

Enjoy.
T


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, after two full days and one and half nights with no electricity, I finally have heat, water pressure, warm food (and light after 4:30pm). Considering that we were at a wedding Saturday night before the outage, for the happy couple it was good timing, but the morning after a wedding reception :beer: is NOT the time to mess with my morning coffee. IN our case, the ice storm was the cause of the initial surge/outage, but it fried our weak main breaker, which is obsolete and required a whole new service installation. SO we got a nice new expense to go with the power restoration (took the electrician all day to get the new panel up and going). Looks like a lot of people have outages (600 000 homes). Luckily our fridge was at a pre-Christmas low, so food loss was not an issue, and ambient temps were about as good as it gets for an outage. Outside was a good "fridge" temp for the groceries we got today, and not so cold that the house got cold enough to risk the plumbing.


----------



## DamirK (May 30, 2009)

*scirocco headlights*

Can anyone help me with this:

I bought Hella headlights for my Golf mk1, but they are not as advertised. Aftear searching online i found they look like Scirocco's headlights. 
Can anyone confirm this? 

herea re pics

























I appreciate you help guys!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> .
> .
> .
> Compiling 'Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer', 'Frosty the Snowman', & 'the Year Without a Santa Claus' onto one disk;
> ...


Loooovvvve "the Grinch", love "Rudolph" too. Got 'em both just for the reasons you mentioned.
Glad my kids are just right old enough to watch Rudoph vs. the Abominable Snowman without freaking out.

BTW, abominable is a really tough word to spell after one has had a glass of good cheer or two.

Try it.

Enjoy your next few days with those ya love.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Cathy, that sounds really not pleasant. Very undeserved considering how you have been such a helper these last couple 'o days.
Glad things are better now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What are the chances that, two days before Christmas in southwest Ohio, one would see TWO Sciroccos in the wild?? And both generations yet!

Pics because it happened:



Now in all fairness, the pretty '85 Wolfsburg Edition belongs to a neighbor a few blocks away, but it was nice to bump into her while picking up some groceries for Christmas dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> What are the chances that, two days before Christmas in southwest Ohio, one would see TWO Sciroccos in the wild?? And both generations yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Now in all fairness, the pretty '85 Wolfsburg Edition belongs to a neighbor a few blocks away, but it was nice to bump into her while picking up some groceries for Christmas dinner. :thumbup:



Here is our Christmas tree hunt a few weeks back. QUIZ!!!!! What Canadiana can you spot? 




Ice pics because it happened (we got off lucky, only about 1/4"; Adam went North to work on a helicopter and they got an inch. They couldn't even get into vehicles):




(I was too busy keeping the place going to go outside, so that's the view from the master bedroom window; one of these days I will get the trim finished on that building!)

And one more sleep; you can see that Jacob dreams of more expensive sugarplums than mine! The kid is doomed.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

^ :heart: ^


merry christmas and happy holidays to all the scirocco forum people. 

a big hug to you all. :grinsanta:


to all those in the northern climes: snuggle up and stay warm!


and cathy i ope'd your christmas card today....much *much* love lurves to you and your family.


:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> QUIZ!!!!! What Canadiana can you spot?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

DamirK said:


> they look like Scirocco's headlights.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> 
> ...


I'd keep researching the part number you photoed, but to me they look like S1 headlights. Pretty worthless dollar-wise if you ask me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


WAs Ron Joyce partying too hard in his chopper again? (Actually, they resold his old bird out of Helilynx just before I flew my coupe out, so he doesn't have one now) And yes, Timmies was one. Others?



Michael Bee said:


> I'd keep researching the part number you photoed, but to me they look like S1 headlights. Pretty worthless dollar-wise if you ask me.


Mikey, you forgot to add "So give them to me" :laugh:


@Ginster! Much love back atcha and enjoy watching that little raggamuffin of yours tearing into his gifts! I am without my son this year as they have their own Christmas traditions to establish. 

So we fetched the tree, 



and waited. AND SANTA CAME!!! 



Merry Christmas to all of you, 



and to those in the ice areas, hope you found a warm home with a tasty dinner. Funny how you appreciate the small things after a few days without. I'm warm and I have a cat. Eventually the rest of the family will wake up.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Feeling more seasonal. Merry Christmas everyone!!!
El t.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, sorry not to have been chit chatting much, but as you may know, today is a very important day in racing circles in Southern Ontario. We are somewhat prepared, but with an untested platform. It may be great, or epic fail. We only have one shot. No opportunity to test (only one life jacket to steal CO2 cartidges from). GoPro is attached.....AAAAND it fits in a 12 pack. The sanctioning body specifies that it must fit into a beer case...we usually stretch that by using a 28 pack.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Candlestick Park and Monday Night Football*

This last Monday night, out here on the West Coast, Northern California, the Barbary Coast- indeed the Golden Gate itself, we locals and an invited group from across the Nation and the Globe payed one last fond remembrance to Candlestick Park.

Our favored footballers, the San Francisco Forty Niners, opposed in their efforts by the valiant Atlanta Falcons, met not on a field of battle, but indeed one of competition- and the Falcons came to play.

And play well they did, indeed it wasn't a blow-out some had predicted, in fact right down to the last few mins it might have gone against the 49rs. The Falcons even recovered their own on-side kick in the waning moments of the 4th Quarter but yea and verily as they approached the Red Zone and another Scoring Drive Triumphant... it was not to be. 

Not on this night, this night of all nights. 

As this might have been the last proffesional game of sport to be convened on these somewhat hallowed grounds; dirt imbued with the sweat and tears and joy, despair and even blood of the likes of Montana, Lott, Craig, Mays, Marichal, Perry, McCovey, and Cepeda, and lets not forget the Felipe, Matty and Jesus Alou all-brother outfield.

This is where the Beatles held their final concert.

This was where, in 1989, during the Cross Bay World Series against the Oakland Athletics, a 7.1 Earthquake halted play during a nationally televised game. The Bay Area lost people, most notably in the Marina District of San Francisco and the collapse of the elevated Cypress Freeway of Oakland. 

But in a stadium packed to the rafters, no lives where lost at the 'Stick that day. 

The Giants left in 2000 for a Baseball friendly park close enough to Downtown and right on the water. 

Another decade and a piece later, on a night a few days before Christmas, and on the 36th Monday Night Football game televised from Candlestick (the most of any other stadium), just when it seemed like the Home Team might let down the 49er Faithful, Providence, perhaps rewarding the Prepared, saw fit to drop the football into the hands of one Mr. Bowman.

Mr. Bowman plays for the 2013 San Francisco Forty Niners.

His number is Fifty Three.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So TBerk, are they tearing down the old stadium to make way for something huger and more expensive to balance the books on? Certainly a lot of history there, as you so eloquently mentioned. In other competitive news, it was Boxing Day. I am still in a battle with the GoPro, and it managed to capture a series of stills instead of video, but at least it seems t have better battery utility. (This instance was clearly a wrong button pushed, not by me)

Anyway, we had decided early on to do a modified potato cannon design, with the cannon on a fixed base. (The allowed powerplant this year had to use compressed gas). Since Adam has a new house, I figured he'd be buying building supplies and could buy some ABS pipes. I was supposed to look after getting a good rolling chassis. Obviously neither one of us got anything, and nothing is open locally on Boxing Day. So we looked at materials on hand. Luckily we had timed out helicopter stuff. Using a life jacket and an old hydraulic line, along with one of Jacob's toy cars, we came up with a simple, elegant design. Our most compact on in the 14 year history of this race. 

The crowd lined the track in eager anticipation, our veteran racing bear waiting for the countdown:



A blurry pic of the gas "motivation" leaving the jets (bear is long gone down the hall):



The competition did not make it all the way to the finish line. Ours blew off the wallpaper as it raced past:





We did a rerun on one jet, and it left this light trail...not very straight on one:



Yup, we won again, and it was likely our fastest and most streamlined design to date. Must be hard to be the competition. :laugh:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Hope everyone had a nice and safe holiday week, for me it was probably the most memorable Christmas I will have for a while. I am now engaged, popped the question in front of my family on Christmas morning 

Took some pictures of my new daily while I was in Ohio for the holidays. My brother took off some door edge guards that were on the car and cleaned it up for me, he's a detailer which is nice to have in the family. Unfortunately on my way into town I hit something on the road, it was raining and dark so I have no idea what it was.



Autobahn trim level so it has leather seats. Wasn't really looking for leather since I prefer the cool pattern on the cloth ones but they're really nice.


The LF wheel was what took the hit, there is a small scratch on the bumper as well but it's really small.


When I first got the car I was thinking about all the stuff I wanted to do to it. Flash, downpipe, intake and suspension all came to mind. As time goes on and I drive it more, I think I may leave it alone. I enjoy it as is, and I already have a project car. I may change my mind down the road, I am a car guy after all.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Interceptions & Road Debris & Racing Bears, Oh My! 

btw, Mr.Bowan ran that interception back for an 89 yard Touchdown. 

Dats a purdy Red Car, dat is.

And Racing while Bear. (Watch out for Check Points, esp during the Holiday Season...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Interceptions & Road Debris & Racing Bears, Oh My!
> 
> btw, Mr.Bowan ran that interception back for an 89 yard Touchdown.
> 
> ...


Yes, but not in Colorado...I hear they have 4:20 tour buses now. 

And agreed, that IS a pretty red car. As for interceptions, I headed AWAY from the border on my tour today...though it would be tough to overfly the Falls and not notice. I had no cabin heat on, and was just wearing a sweatshirt and the canopy crept open a few times and it wasn't hateful at all. (if it had been January, I'd have just put it down for the hell of it!) This month is just weird. Some folks still have no power from that big ice storm, but it was practically balmy here. (too salty for Roccin'  ) Supposed to get cold next week though. :thumbdown:

Okay, see if this posts. Who's getting married? Is this not awesome? I wish they had this when I got the plain gold band....

[video]http://www.kinektdesign.com/product-gear-ring.php[/video]


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice ring there Cathy :thumbup: ... I will probably get one of these Gear rings before Cincy 

Just got back from visiting Tobias "16V_Scirocco_GTX" got to see his rear pop out windows on his '84 S2 GTi, they are Good & I'm looking forward to getting a set for my '88 S2 later this year when he his them finished 

more info about these vent windows:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419065-Venting-want-cool-stuff-for-Scirocco-s-too

still in California until Monday


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Nice chatting with you! Haven't had a garage chat in ages. Gave up on finishing the back end tonight, was just too cold. Looks like tomorrow is the day. :wave:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

8716vrocco said:


> Hope everyone had a nice and safe holiday week, for me it was probably the most memorable Christmas I will have for a while. I am now engaged, popped the question in front of my family on Christmas morning
> 
> Autobahn trim level so it has leather seats. Wasn't really looking for leather since I prefer the cool pattern on the cloth ones but they're really nice.
> 
> ...


Well, congrats on getting engaged. That interior is beautiful. Where near Chicago are you located? Maybe my crew can meet up with your crew over drinks and talk and compare toys. I _have_ a car guy, after all.



punchbug said:


> I wish they had this when I got the plain gold band....
> 
> [video]http://www.kinektdesign.com/product-gear-ring.php[/video]


@ Cathy, that is an awesome find. I'd consider buying E one, but I'm worried he would integrate it into my car, somehow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> @ Cathy, that is an awesome find. I'd consider buying E one, but I'm worried he would integrate it into my car, somehow.


I say go for it then, see where he buid it in. Might be cool to fiddle with while you are stuck in traffic. My daughter and boyfriend have gone back home. AAAAND they left a laptop, so I have a pretty good idea what my day will look like. :banghead: I suppose I could fly it up, but I'm not ready to go into "C" airspace with it just yet. Okay, I'm NEVER really cool with "C" airspace, let's be honest. That and the whole -12C thing. Likely gonna opt for a warm car. And there is still too much salt for Sciroccos. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

So, last weekend, this happened:









Sad to see it go, but you might notice that his whole truck was filled with Corrado Parts, which is a truckload of stuff I won't have to move next month. Bigger and better things and all that. :thumbup:

Happy New Years all!
Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year Everybody :wave:

Now have an Awesome 2014


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Happy new year all!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> So, last weekend, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While it is sad to see the Corrado go, it clears the way for that MkI......so priorities...yep, you have some. And maybe that will get both cars out terrorizing the streets. My cars are looking forward to a less neglectful 2014. They have just been driven and given the basics. Maybe they can return to being spoiled this coming year. I spent the last day of the year blasting through snow drifts in the bug to visit with various friends and family. Today will be more quiet. Happy New Year, here's to the adventures 2014 brings!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Quiet morning here, checking out some stuff online and decide to see if there are any interesting things on Ebay. Some idiot, auto recycler, is selling a used Scirocco timing belt tensioner for $1 more than GAP gets for a brand new one. And on top of that, two people are watching it. Unbelievable! :banghead:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Happy New Years!!!

I drove my scirocco today. Actually yesterday. Went for a "spirited" drive that even included a covered bridge near the Pennsylvania state line. It was rejuvenating to
Hear rodolfo take some deep breaths. 

Here is to a good, safe and intereresting 2014. 

Looking at June with enthusiasm. 

El T.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Happy New Years!!!
> 
> I drove my scirocco today. Actually yesterday. Went for a "spirited" drive that even included a covered bridge near the Pennsylvania state line. It was rejuvenating to
> Hear rodolfo take some deep breaths.
> ...


Yup, June will be great. 



Even "seasonal winter temps" would be great. Pretty cold and snowy here for the next few. OTOH, I did manage several hours of "skiing" yesterday. It was more like off-road trudging in clown shoes though, and I lost my (outer layer) hat in some thick brush waaaaaay back in the middle of Mom's farm, so I had to trudge back to find it. More entertaining was watching me climb the fence in my ski boots.... Fun times. (news is saying "stay inside". Meh. We're Canadians...what's with THAT advice????:screwy I think I will make turkey soup, since Sciroccos obviously need to sleep.  ElT? Glad you got out and made good noises!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Speaking of Cincy, Cathy... Is the carnage award for Sciroccos or any of our vehicles? Had two recently:
Durango front differential pinion gear stripped:








And then my Dakota, while plowing:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow that axle is toast. That was some pressure cooker right there.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I was just being too rough with it. I tried to push back a snow bank after realizing that if we keep getting a snow storm every week, I will run out of places to push the snow. Got stuck(that'll happen when your plow rides up on the bank) and just started flooring it. Lesson learned.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hello Everybody! 











Happy New Year, Currently posting from waaaay North in the country, I haven't yet cut my "I'm growing it for Halloween!" hair yet, and it's hitting the Seasonly too damn'd warm temp of 71F, despite having snow unmelt from two weeks after Thanksgiving (if it doesn't get too much direct sunlight during the day.)

Temps at night dip into the 30s and 20s, yes, this is indeed California, and while I spent most of the daylight hours cleaning out the 'Camo-truck' ("now, Ten Pounds of Dust n Dirt Lighter!"), And there is a Dodge Midas RV to refurb, _Fun_!, tomorrow is Isuzu Trooper Drive about day.

(Kinda like an Australian Walk-About.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkabout_(film) 
Actually, when I reference a film, you should take the time to see it, trust me...


TBerk 
currently hauling drinking water in a pail
and chopping up heating wood for the stove 
as necessary.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

John, lucky you with a snowplow (that was some good carnage though!) I was the plow today for an hour and a half. Likely another 45 minutes or so left to do tomorrow. And of course we are supposed to get more on Sunday, or freezing rain....not sure what just yet. You get way more snow in Maine though, so no complaints. Well, except from the old calico cat...she's been in the greenhouse for this whole bitter cold spell and she is real ticked off. TBerk, you have no running water and yet you have internet? :screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Our driveway is too long to not have a plow. Hell, it would take half a day if I used a snowblower. Most storms it takes a little over an hour to plow everything(inc MIL's driveway).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy New Year


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi all. Happy New Year! Scirocco is snug in my garage dreaming of a 2.0 3a block. Little Evie is 11mo already! I ditched the Tiguan and picked up a 14 X3. 

That's about it here in NY....



















Go 2k14!!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the new x3, had one for a few days, drives real nice and looks more like a small x5 than the prev gen, which to me is an improvement. Congrats!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

What a little cutey, Mike!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it's been over a year and I'm still on site in KC, MO, and it looks like I'll be here for another 5 or 6 months.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cat-woman, yep we'ze gots no bananas, er Running Water, at least ata the Bunk House, but Civilization is just a little around the corner... (Currently posting via Satalite Uplink, all 21st Century and stuff...)

the Mighty Bee; go now, right now and kiss an hug the wifly unit- in fact I prescribe all spouses and significantly appropriate peoples to STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND GO HIVE THEM A kiss & a hug, RIGHT NOW.

Do it.

Right now.

We'll wait.

OK?, see ?, told you we'd still be here. 

Man-Bee made a cute kid, good work dude. 

Saaaay, does that new X3 have AWD? cause my new-to-me Trooper has Hi/Low 4WD. And we cant get any rain to make mud with so i am sad. 

Gota run, forgot I was Online to check the kick-off time of the 49rs-Green Bay smashemup, ( I be a Sourdough myself...)

Crap, it already started!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hawk showed up downtown yesterday with a pigeon. 

We can see the hawk plucking the pigeon, getting ready for his holiday meal. :laugh:

Best seen full screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUJXflkYP24&hd=1


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Man-Bee made a cute kid, good work dude.
> 
> Saaaay, does that new X3 have AWD? cause my new-to-me Trooper has Hi/Low 4WD. And we cant get any rain to make mud with so i am sad.


Thanks! Her Mom takes all the credit tho. 5 pushes with NO epidural!! .....BAM! baby Evangeline. Tuff southern Canadian my wife is. 

The X3? They only make them AWD. I tried for an X1 but too small. This black beaut will be fine for the next 24 mo. I used to have a gen 1 trooper. Loved it! Although I got stuck in Daytona during bike week with a faulty ignition coil..... best/worst 5 hrs of my life

I remember back in 02 when I sold Isuzus. TOD I think it was called. Torque on demand??... Too bad Isuzu pulled out of the US market. I for one LOVE the Vehicross.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Thanks! Her Mom takes all the credit tho. 5 pushes with NO epidural!! .....BAM! baby Evangeline. Tuff southern Canadian my wife is.
> 
> .


That's how we roll, and this is how Waterfall entered the world. Then I went and got wood for the fire in the snow. Okay, maybe not. The boy was delivered in the midst of a huge snow event tho...he's been chasing the white stuff ever since.

As for daily drivers. My neighbour asked me if I got my "car fixed" because it "sounded rough" a while back. I asked him about that recently as I was headed for town....he said "Oh! I didn't know it was a diesel!!" LOL. THAT would explain valvetrain noise.....:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> As for daily drivers. My neighbour asked me if I got my "car fixed" because it "sounded rough" a while back. I asked him about that recently as I was headed for town....he said "Oh! I didn't know it was a diesel!!" LOL. THAT would explain valvetrain noise.....:laugh:


I often tease dad when he pulls up in his Pickup that he outta get it tuned up, it rattles too much. :laugh:

Can't really say there's much new to report around here. Started off the first couple days of the year slightly under the weather. Not full-on sick but a bit cruddy. So far have managed to keep it at bay but it's going around work something fierce. Other than that just huddled inside keeping warm - brought some Champ parts home so I could still get stuff done without hanging out in a semi-heated hangar. One day that poor little airplane will take to the sky again... there's light at the end of the tunnel anyway.

***WARNING*** - OFF TOPIC CONTENT. (Because on-topic is off topic in here lol)

I installed a Christmas gift on the 16v last night. A battery tender type charger. :laugh: Krystal did get out briefly over the last couple weeks, but has been sitting under snow for over a week now. One day this crap will melt...

Everybody get there votes in for Cincy dates?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Whelp, I'm headed to the airport where I get to sit on a 787 for 14 hours. Nothing says 'back to work' after 2 weeks off like having to go to China.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I rather enjoyed China and Taiwan.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Whelp, I'm headed to the airport where I get to sit on a 787 for 14 hours. Nothing says 'back to work' after 2 weeks off like having to go to China.


Dude!, thats just veetar... oops, never-mind... 

Mrs Bee, Cath, et al; We need to cover the 'Frankie Beverly and Maize' Tune 'Southern Girls' to include Southern Ontario...

D-Man; I too have a battery charger but in my case I rescued it from the scrap pile and used it to recharge to marginal batterys, but it needs a replacement switch vs the Hot Wire I have now...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Well, congrats on getting engaged. That interior is beautiful. Where near Chicago are you located? Maybe my crew can meet up with your crew over drinks and talk and compare toys. I _have_ a car guy, after all.


Thanks  I do love the the interior of the car, it's been such a joy to drive a newer car. I live in Naperville currently. Planning on moving next year, most likely to the Lombard area, houses are just too expensive around here. It would be great to one day meet some local rocco nuts, until the step child thread I had no clue there was anyone else in the area to be honest. I've been out here for 11 years now and part of the forums for 13, never met another owner in person. I am going to try my best to make it to Cincy this year too, fingers crossed. As you all know though, sometimes our cars have different plans then we do.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Good morning!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Good morning!


Holy crap! It's colder here than MTL!!! (-19.4*C currently) I heard it is colder here than Iqaluit... but I'm in the sunny south so I should stop my whining. Most of the province is a good 5-10* colder. We also have no snow, unlike poor Drew, and the Niagara area. The cat woke me at 4:45am, which was about right to stoke the fire again. NOW the trick will be getting hubby out of bed to keep it going while I am at work. I may as well ask the cat. Wish me luck with the bug...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

8716vrocco said:


> Thanks  ... I had no clue there was anyone else in the area to be honest. I've been out here for 11 years now and part of the forums for 13, never met another owner in person. I am going to try my best to make it to Cincy this year too, fingers crossed. As you all know though, sometimes our cars have different plans then we do.


Definitely, we will need to make plans come spring. We at the Chassin household are already making plans to gather for a caravan to Cincy, check in in that thread to at least meet up for a gathering. It'll be fun. We are looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Definitely, we will need to make plans come spring. We at the Chassin household are already making plans to gather for a caravan to Cincy, check in in that thread to at least meet up for a gathering. It'll be fun. We are looking forward to meeting you.


Do LISTEN TO pchassin, they have something like this planned:



This 










overseen by:










sprinkled with a dash of this:









Should yield This AKA *GM&D pt III*










got it!


then you will be prepared for stuff like this (pre el-T):










Or This ( I was there )


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


>


...an echo in here?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...an echo in here?


I thought I was seeing double but no :beer: yettoday, so maybe it's an echo. I'll get some :beer: going just to be on the safe side.....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody! Still packing. Closing date is the 24th now, so we are aiming at a Feb 1st move-in weekend. Things are going well, we are still packing and getting rid of stuff, it's pretty amazing when you put your head down and imagine a goal and everything falls in to place to make it all happen. 

I noticed some Isuzu talk earlier. I have been eyeballing a fairly inexpensive SUV-type device to use for towing/hauling/off-road silliness on occasion. I like the Isuzu Rodeo Sport a lot, the main reason is that they came in manual transmission models. I love the Vehicross too but it never had a manual trans, and DAMN has the value on those suckers come up a lot. I have never driven an Isuzu but I do know they are damn reliable. If anyone else has input let me know. I keep contemplating a Jeep Wrangler again, but I had one of those already and it was a money pit, and the used value on those is also just plain silly.

Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey guys, if anybody cares, I'm still alive. One Scirocco is currently encased of six inches of ice, and the other is parked snugly in a garage somewhere. So, I've been trying to put some time into this thing, which I forgot I had:










I really wasn't happy with anything on the car, so it's getting completely stripped down this time  Should only be another 14 years!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland, you have been deemed NOT WORTHY of 914 ownership and the title of said car should be sent to my address in PHILADELPHIA post-haste.

NOW, BUSTER!

I promise to love him and pet him call him George.

Oh, and drive the snot outta him.

:thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, maybe I should ACTUALLY provide an update instead of just laying into Chris.

So, um, Christmas happened. We went to a cool local craft fair with Crosby during a snow storm. They had ice skaing, shops, food, beer and fire pits. It was like we had gone back to the 1950s!



















I received an AWESOME Secret Santa gift from a co-worker. REAL BISON!










Crosby and I had some fun times out and about in the city.










We had a VERY successful Christmas. Well rounded, too. Kitchens, school buses and some classic Matchbox and Hot Wheels models.




























Yes Chris, a 914.

What else? 

I got some cool, thoughtful gifts. It was a Classic Lego year:




























The little one already has an obsession:










My brother Vince and family lost their dog suddenly this past summer.

(RIP Porter)

But they did get a new one this month. Meet Roman:










My other brother got me a rad birthday gift, from 1960:










Also - did anyone notice it was cold here lately?










HA! :laugh:

2013 was awesome, 2014 looks even better!

Now, if only I had a Porsche 914......

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Win 8.0 (new out of box PC), Kodak 2187 printer in need of drivers, Broadband = Satellite Dish...

Hilarity ensued.... "It's only ten megs, why wont it download?"

(Not even using my own, non_MS based laptop....) Had to make it back 'to civilization' to get the damn'd thing.

Rhetorical question asked I; "Why did you buy Win8?"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Win 8.0 (new out of box PC), Kodak 2187 printer in need of drivers, Broadband = Satellite Dish...
> 
> Hilarity ensued.... "It's only ten megs, why wont it download?"
> 
> ...


Have you been checked for a brain tumor?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I too am not yet dead. But other than that, I have no news to report. :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I too am not yet dead. But other than that, I have no news to report. :wave:


Glad to to see in you again this thread


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Win 8.0 (new out of box PC), Kodak 2187 printer in need of drivers, Broadband = Satellite Dish...
> 
> Hilarity ensued.... "It's only ten megs, why wont it download?"
> 
> ...


 Oh, come on now! It's not that bad! 

Hate Metro (excuse me, they call it _Modern_ now... :screwy: )? 
Install Classic Shell 
Bam! You can have a semi-real Start menu (it's a close analogue of the Win7 Start menu), and the option to boot to desktop, and control over the 'gesture areas' at the screen corners. 

Words of Wisdom: 
Run your Windows updates 'in civilization' (there are quite a few - Win8.0 has been out for over a year now.) Same when you download the 8.1 upgrade from the Store. It's a ~3.4GB download.  
It's recommended that Windows be fully patched ('important / critical' updates, as well as driver updates) prior to running the upgrade (lest ye run into a compatibility or instability issue during the upgrade.) 
That said, it's well worth the time it takes. Big, big performance improvement.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I too am not yet dead. But other than that, I have no news to report. :wave:


Hey Chris! :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Oh, come on now! It's not that bad!
> 
> Hate Metro (excuse me, they call it _Modern_ now... :screwy: )?
> Install Classic Shell
> ...


I LOATH winblows 8


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> The little one already has an obsession:


Looks like daddy might want to forego the 914 and get working on his pilot's license. Think of the adventures you could have....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cuppie for the Win! (I'm checking it out...) 

The Pastor and his wife, both of whom I believe where born between 'the Wars', didn't bargain on, nor do they cotton to, the new OS. 

Heck, I have some of the same gripes w/ current Ubuntu/Linux.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> cholland, you have been deemed NOT WORTHY of 914 ownership and the title of said car should be sent to my address in PHILADELPHIA post-haste.
> 
> NOW, BUSTER!
> 
> ...


Yep, I'll drive the snot out of it... right after tearing it apart and rebuilding literally everything . This car has always been a pain in the ass. One of the previous owners (two owners ago, who started this restoration) ripped out all of the floors and a lot of other stuff and did a beautiful job replacing all the metal, but then did really stupid stuff like replace the seat hinges with ones from household-grade doors and taking the entire wiring harness and cutting it in half instead of moving it out of the way. Plus, with the new floors, all the things that run through an enclosed tube through the center of the car (wiring, throttle/clutch cables, fuel/brake lines) don't fit anymore. Along with that, I hated the silver paint and didn't think the car had been ripped apart enough doing the original paintjob... the windows had stayed in, along with the crappy wiring harness and most of the dashboard (which is a ridiculous design which involves about four different pieces).

So, *everything* is being removed now, an intact wiring harness is going to be restored, everything I've done in the past is going to be redone and, one day in the future, it will have a coat of the original Ravenna green paint:









And here's my most up-to-date Scirocco content if this other Karmann content isn't cutting it:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep I'm also a fan of Windows 8.1 now. Didn't like 8 when it first came out, switched back to Win7 for a while, tried again when 8.1 went live. Loving it so far! (also helps that I have a Nokia Lumia 928 Windows Phone as well and it's been the absolute best smartphone I have owned so far)

Here's the thing. Microsoft has released nice, safe, normal, bland operating systems it's whole life. That's what they have pretty much based their existence on. You can "upgrade" to a new OS but it's really the same thing. They left Apple and Linux to do the weird, dangerous, revolutionary things and stuck with what they know. This kept most Windows users (and IT people!) happy. With the advent of touch-screen devices, game consoles that do more than just play games, MS decided to integrate the look and feel of those devices into everything, creating a unified experience from phone, tablet, console, and PC. They took a huge gamble switching it up so much instead of releasing another polished up but boring OS. They are taking the position of being the innovator instead of sitting in the shadow of Apple's razzle-dazzle approach. 

What they probably didn't expect was that most Windows users hate change and even more than that, hate to have to learn new things. A fault that I even had at the beginning by dismissing W8 when it first came out. Since then, I have learned new keyboard shortcuts, how to emulate the gestures with a laptop touchpad and how to do everything else that I used to do in W7 and I know now that W8 is way better. Don't get me wrong, there are still some pretty bonehead things about W8 that I have to scratch my head about from time to time but overall I am quite happy with it. The performance is also pretty amazing too, I can take a fairly old laptop, (Lenovo T410, released 2010 or so) with 8G of RAM and a solid-state hard drive, full version of W8.1 installed, and it will boot cold into Windows ready to go in about 8 seconds. That is insane.

By far my biggest problem with "going full Microsoft" is with Google. Google started a pissing match with MS and has basically taken away all of the core Google apps for mobile platforms away from Windows Phone which really sucks when you are fully integrated in with Google's stuff like I was. They have gone far enough to actually prevent 3rd party developers from creating apps for Windows that utilize Google services. I have since started down the path of transferring over all of my Google stuff to Microsoft stuff, but it hasn't been easy so far.

TL,DR: I'm an IT guy so I talk about what I know.  Sorry for boring everyone.

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


>


So you also get to "eat" plenty of plastic snacks and meals too. :thumbup: He's growing fast.

Hi Chrises(sp?) You both haven't been around much... :thumbdown:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya'll are pretty quiet in here lately. Tsk tsk.

Supposed to be warm-ish tomorrow and I have an errand to run involving a title for an Mk 1 Scirocco. Sounds like a good enough excuse to see if Krystal survived the deep freeze. :thumbup: Nice of Mama Nature to provide some rain a couple days ago to wash the salt from the roads.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll are pretty quiet in here lately. Tsk tsk.
> 
> Supposed to be warm-ish tomorrow and I have an errand to run involving a title for an Mk 1 Scirocco. Sounds like a good enough excuse to see if Krystal survived the deep freeze. :thumbup: Nice of Mama Nature to provide some rain a couple days ago to wash the salt from the roads.


Leaving the 58yr old child in THIS house to go babysit a real kid. Not enthused (I'm just not a little kid person, never have been...give me a teenager to watch any day) . I am family-drained. Not even kidding. 
As for salt...they just keep putting it down; likely good "black ice" last night, and the temp is on that edge where the precip can't figure out what to be (snain anyone?).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Leaving the 58yr old child in THIS house to go babysit a real kid. Not enthused (I'm just not a little kid person, never have been...give me a teenager to watch any day) . I am family-drained. Not even kidding.


YOU need to spend some quality time with some old machinery. Here's to hoping you get that chance very soon. Until then there's always :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Looks like daddy might want to forego the 914 and get working on his pilot's license. Think of the adventures you could have....


I wouldn't mind that. The problem is that a pilots license is part of a combo deal, which also includes a divorce. :laugh:

She loves the car obsession, so I'm trying to slowly work the pilots license in. For now, I have neither the money nor the time, so it's a moot point.

He is finally old enough to pull this onesie off, from a fellow VW nut:










Oh, and mustaches.










:wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Joe, Nice stache!!


Peeps does anyone want VR6 stuff? This guy is local and i could help get things to you at Cincy. I know him from local gatherings and seems stand up.
*disclaimer, Im not getting any mula,$$ or whatever from the dude.., just thought I get some karma payments in :laugh:

Just saying:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6872089-MK3-VR6-Jetta-Part-Out-(Wilmington-DE)


----------



## TDI-Brad (Jan 14, 2014)

After sitting on the sidelines for 10 years or so, I figured I might as well register over here... Being half crocked on whiskey seemed appropriate. Who's ready for some warmer weather!? Cathy, you gonna bring the little fella' down this year? Gotta get him started sooner or later!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TDI-Brad said:


> After sitting on the sidelines for 10 years or so, I figured I might as well register over here... Being half crocked on whiskey seemed appropriate. Who's ready for some warmer weather!? Cathy, you gonna bring the little fella' down this year? Gotta get him started sooner or later!


Well well well.... Look at what the cat drug (sp) in !! Ice cream man brad!! Would you save some of the libation for me ?

El t.


----------



## TDI-Brad (Jan 14, 2014)

Neptuno said:


> Well well well.... Look at what the cat drug (sp) in !! Ice cream man brad!! Would you save some of the libation for me ?
> 
> El t.


Haha come on down! There's still half a bottle of Jim and a couple other partials of other better things! Damn tooth hurts, so this seemed like the best way to deal with it!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> I wouldn't mind that. The problem is that a pilots license is part of a combo deal, which also includes a divorce. :laugh:


So does she have an issue with flying, or just with the idea of _you_ flying? :laugh: We can work on all of this.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> So does she have an issue with flying, or just with the idea of _you_ flying? :laugh: We can work on all of this.


Haha.....says the pilot.

Oh! Great I have to find pictures


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TDI-Brad said:


> After sitting on the sidelines for 10 years or so, I figured I might as well register over here... Being half crocked on whiskey seemed appropriate. Who's ready for some warmer weather!? Cathy, you gonna bring the little fella' down this year? Gotta get him started sooner or later!


welcome to the Scirocco forum 

:wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So does she have an issue with flying, or just with the idea of _you_ flying? :laugh: * We can work on all of this.*


Cue the Curtis Mayfield - 'Pusherman' theme music...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> So does she have an issue with flying, or just with the idea of _you_ flying? :laugh: We can work on all of this.


Well, she hates flying herself (though she loves traveling) *and *she is not a big fan of _me _flying. Every time I talk about planes or motorcycles, she always asks me what I want on my tombstone and if I could leave a video message for Crosby to remember me by. You know, just some light guilting.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Every time I talk about planes or motorcycles, she always asks me what I want on my tombstone


Then you should probably get a flying motorcycle.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cholland_ said:


> Then you should probably get a flying motorcycle.


I always loved motorcycles, but my mother guilted me out of those..... Ann Concurs


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I wouldn't mind that. The problem is that a pilots license is part of a combo deal, which also includes a divorce. :laugh:
> 
> :wave:


Wait? WHAT??? And nobody told me?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Wait? WHAT??? And nobody told me?


While YOU might be interested in the combo, Joe is not.

However, I will have to work on Erin. Joe, not a word to her.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> she always asks me what I want on my tombstone


Answer: "Pepperoni and cheese."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> While YOU might be interested in the combo, Joe is not.
> 
> However, I will have to work on Erin. Joe, not a word to her.


Needs to be restated:



TBerk said:


> Cue the Curtis Mayfield - 'Pusherman' theme music...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TDI-Brad said:


> After sitting on the sidelines for 10 years or so, I figured I might as well register over here... Being half crocked on whiskey seemed appropriate. Who's ready for some warmer weather!? Cathy, you gonna bring the little fella' down this year? Gotta get him started sooner or later!


ORLY? 



His radio work sucks. Literally! There are a lot of crashes, and the runway doubles as a drag strip and a SeaDoo river. We have an whambulance, two fire trucks and two Medevac helichopters, so it works out okay as long as we can find Dusty. If Dusty gets lost, it gets ugly.


EDIT: I forgot the usual...Welcome BRAD!!! :wave: So tell us about yourself and your cars. There is a big event in June in Ohio, and you need to attend....LOL....

SO Brad, how much whiskey, and why was I not there? WHAT...THE...HELLLL?????? :banghead::laugh::laugh::banghead:
And there goes the neighbourhood, another sooty poster. You can hardly see thorough the air as it is.....

In weather news, we having "wintermission". Does the creative jargon ever end?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ah Cathy!! et al.... you can say that the kids / grand kids in this forum are exemplary!!!

Now rant.... You may see in my signature that I'm looking for a knock sensor. Now if I ask for it why do I get BS responses like lmgtfy? Really?
I may not want to buy the cheaply made crap, or maybe i like to give my money to a local, or better yet in scirocco fashion someone would say, "just come pic this up" or "pay the shipping is yours".... Oh well.... Im just venting because I don't want to approach A$$hatery. Occasions like this is when I miss the list the most and Im thankful for the camaraderie of this forum. rant over.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I feel your pain, el T. From our local Ohio VW facebook groups, in the classifieds, the "street price" on used VW parts is through the roof. Not even Scirocco content. MKIV stuff too. (now that I have two of them I need to start a stash....) Must be a supply/demand curve thing or something.

Brendan


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Lunchtime at work, eating tofu and veggies while browsing this thread.
Feelin' like its missing some poutine...










With chicken and morning-fresh raw milk cheese curd.
And appropriate beverage.

Bon appetit.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

onurB said:


> Lunchtime at work, eating tofu and veggies while browsing this thread.
> Feelin' like its missing some poutine...
> 
> 
> ...


Tofu, huh....a lot has been said about tofu. On different threads, though.
Enjoy.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

pchassin said:


> Tofu, huh....a lot has been said about tofu. On different threads, though.
> Enjoy.


Don't worry, no tofu in the meal pictured above. Fries, cheese, chicken and secret brown sauce, that's all.

It's not my goal to get banned from this forum.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

onurB said:


> Don't worry, no tofu in the meal pictured above. Fries, cheese, chicken and secret brown sauce, that's all.
> 
> It's not my goal to get banned from this forum.


Not to mention a beverage "ale"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it smelly in here?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Is it smelly in here?


 Like parmesan, or feet?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We have sent Becky's Scirocco on to its next owner. 

Becky and I like riding together in the Scirocco when we go to shows - having two seemed cool - but in practice, hers always stayed at home and never went anywhere. It sat around a lot. It hasn't really been driven since last may. We put 700 miles on it.










The new owner has some crazy plans for it. Plans crazy enough for a vortex thread I hear. Even Cincy threats! 

I bought a new appliance. It's in that picture too. It's a 2013 Prius C. And this is not a joke.  So now we have the washer and the dryer with the 94 Camry being Becky's daily driver. MAD TYTE JDM BRO. The Prius C weighs the same as the Scirocco. 175 tires like my mk2 8v. It has 4x100 wheels. It has 99hp, just slightly more than my Scirocco. But I don't call it a Prius. It's the washer.

The red Scirocco is one I'll always keep. My new longer commute would have exposed it to salt and snow. Now that I have a daily driver - I can do crazy stuff to the Scirocco. PLANS YOU SEE!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Is it smelly in here?


...I'm catching just a slight whiff of tofu... doesn't take much o' that to drive people away, it seems.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...I'm catching just a slight whiff of tofu... doesn't take much o' that to drive people away, it seems.
> 
> :beer:


Is that what we're calling the Pruis? "Tofu is about bland enough....". In other news......nope, I got nothing. But this wind and cold can piss off any time now.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

nah, the tofu reference was just coincidental timing; me reacting to a few posts above whilst Timbo's post snuck in, and wasn't directed at the Prius.

Coulda been, but wasn't.

:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...I'm catching just a slight whiff of tofu... doesn't take much o' that to drive people away, it seems.
> 
> :beer:


Tofu, eh?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Methinks I should whip up a big batch of miso soup to feed you all through these cold, dark winter nights.

That way you all can be properly warmed up and fed before pondering how to modify appliances while doing crazy things to Sciroccos.
Or is it modifying Sciroccos while doing crazy things with appliances? Wait, did I say _with_...I meant doing crazy things to...oh, never mind.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Methinks I should whip up a big batch of miso soup to feed you all through these cold, dark winter nights.
> 
> That way you all can be properly warmed up and fed before pondering how to modify appliances while doing crazy things to Sciroccos.
> Or is it modifying Sciroccos while doing crazy things with appliances? Wait, did I say _with_...I meant doing crazy things to...oh, never mind.


Miso soup is fine but tofu.....well no! I really wanted to like it. Tried it several times going each that a morsel of the new concoction could taste like stake, pork, chicken or something. Each and every time it left my taste buds in the planet of bland! I digress now.

Oh and what is that about doing stuff on appliances? 

El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Methinks I should whip up a big batch of miso soup to feed you all through these cold, dark winter nights.
> 
> That way you all can be properly warmed up and fed before pondering how to modify appliances while doing crazy things to Sciroccos.
> Or is it modifying Sciroccos while doing crazy things with appliances? Wait, did I say _with_...I meant doing crazy things to...oh, never mind.


Too cold for garage work here, I'm sure it is there too. I'm busy turfing things out of my empty nest, while trying to deal with hubby's mood swings. Currently I'm too sleep deprived to function well, but I get to go watch Jacob again. I need to play with some old machines in the worst way, but that won't happen for the forseeable future. Could somebody pick up the torch and whip up some excitement for Cincy? I just have no energy at the moment, and it needs to be done. Woo?? hoo? Cincy? See???? I got nothing.:facepalm:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

How about only 138 days to go! Does that help? Probably not, since we still have to get through this crappy winter. We have a little trip to Germany midway to make the long wait bearable.  Mandy probably won't be attending this year though-Dave Mathews is playing here the same weekend, and she has been waiting years to see them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> How about only 138 days to go! Does that help? Probably not, since we still have to get through this crappy winter. We have a little trip to Germany midway to make the long wait bearable.  Mandy probably won't be attending this year though-Dave Mathews is playing here the same weekend, and she has been waiting years to see them.


Make sure to remind her not to be on a boat under a bridge that their bus is going over. Talk about a ****ty situation.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Guess I've missed something?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Guess I've missed something?


Dave Mathews band. Chicago. Tour Bus. Boat tour. Raw Sewage. 

Now put them all together.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chupacabra


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Chupacabra


Chaupacabra is an Awesome rock group based in Costa Rica, the band members are from North America : 3 Canadians & 1 America 



















I saw them perform live during my last visit to Costa Rica in July 2012 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm officially trying to get my Scirocco back.

Posted a wanted in the regional forum. I think it's around the Olympia, WA area. I sent the current owner a message on instagram, but I don't even think he's seen it. Considering how well he's taking care of it, I doubt he'd be willing to sell it back to me. 

Please keep an eye out for me!

Thanks!

:wave:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Too cold for garage work here, I'm sure it is there too. I need to play with some old machines in the worst way, but that won't happen for the forseeable future. Could somebody pick up the torch and whip up some excitement for Cincy? I just have no energy at the moment, and it needs to be done. Woo?? hoo? Cincy? See???? I got nothing.:facepalm:


Well, it snowed again here in Chi-town, so spring is still pretty far away. 
E is admitting to weakness and drove my garage-stored MomBomb to work since I'm working from home today. It has seat warmers (well, one anyway, the passenger side one broke...so my ass is always cold when we go somewhere together. But I digress). 
So I got to play with _some_ machinery... I made use of the snow plow. Is more interesting then the vacuum cleaner or, egads, the washer/dryer set. Marlene is safely tucked away at the neighbors, I did give the step-child and the black bitch basket a good cleaning because they are living outside right now.

In terms of whipping up some exitement, the best I can do is say that E and I are talking about the Cincy Pre-Party that we are gonna have here in the months prior to the road trip. He's still anxiously hunting an automatic. Iz worried that the Iceman will be bored when he gets out here.

I'm off to clean the neighbor's drive (where Marlene is stored. Bartering is a good thing).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

We've got some snow piling up here, just started in the last few hours. I'm stoked. 8-12 inches, ya-hoo! New shovel and ice chopper are in the Sportwagen right now, though with temps in the low 20s (F) and falling, I doubt the chopper will be needed. This has been a nice cold winter, unlike recent memory in Philly. Usually the temps swing all around, leaving us with ice. I'd rather have super cold snow than ice!

The view from my office right now:










SNOWNED!

:snowcool:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I need to play with some old machines in the worst way, but that won't happen for the forseeable future. Could somebody pick up the torch and whip up some excitement for Cincy? I just have no energy at the moment, and it needs to be done. Woo?? hoo? Cincy? See???? I got nothing.:facepalm:


Awww Cathy, sorry to hear you're too pooped to pop.

I did have a nice reprieve from winter, even if for just a couple of days, in the sunny southwest - specifically Phoenix and the surrounding area. So far my time spent at the controls of an aircraft this year has been limited, perhaps a whole .5 at most, though it was a bit different than what I'm used to. (Tethered formation flying anyone?) Coming home to temperatures falling to single digits or worse is just cruel, though the trip was a great recharge. It was much like Cincy only on a different forum. (Woooo!! Cincy!!!)

Speaking of Cincy, the people (i.e. "you guys and hot chicks") have spoken and Cincy will be June 6-8, 2014. I will endevour to get working on hotel rates shortly.

Aaaaaaand, that's all I got.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Awww Cathy, sorry to hear you're too pooped to pop.
> 
> I did have a nice reprieve from winter, even if for just a couple of days, in the sunny southwest - specifically Phoenix and the surrounding area. So far my time spent at the controls of an aircraft this year has been limited, perhaps a whole .5 at most, though it was a bit different than what I'm used to. (Tethered formation flying anyone?) Coming home to temperatures falling to single digits or worse is just cruel, though the trip was a great recharge. It was much like Cincy only on a different forum. (Woooo!! Cincy!!!)
> 
> ...


And that sir is good enough for me!!!!

3A dreams now!!

El t.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks pretty Joe!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- tOFU ISN'T A REPLACMENT FOR cHICKEN OR ANYTHING ELSE. aPPROACH IT ON IT'S OWN TERMS, NOT SOMETHING W/ FAKE GRILL MARKS IN IT. iT'S NOT 'INSTEAD OF'...

- cINCY NEEDS A mOST kIA-ISH kIA aWARD cATHY, GET TO BRAINSTORMING...

(I hate CAPS Lock...)

- Just back from the Nort'r Land where Sunday the 49rs where able to snatch Disaster from the Jaws of Victory. The entire cafe we were watching the Game on just groaned, stood up, and walked out en-mass.

- btw temps have been Mid 30s (freezing) in the early morn, Seventies+ in the late afternoons.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> We've got some snow piling up here, just started in the last few hours. I'm stoked. 8-12 inches, ya-hoo! New shovel and ice chopper are in the Sportwagen right now, though with temps in the low 20s (F) and falling, I doubt the chopper will be needed. This has been a nice cold winter, unlike recent memory in Philly. Usually the temps swing all around, leaving us with ice. I'd rather have super cold snow than ice!
> 
> The view from my office right now:
> 
> ...



BEST newscaster quote EVAR!!!


"It's so cold, .......it's...like.....CANADA!" 


That's fine with me, because I WAS going to do indoor work here last year "when it got too cold to work outside", and it never really got there. This year is ALL cold! So my new guest room is coming along nicely, and I have reclaimed two other rooms as well (including my desk which had been occupied by my kid....he has an INCREDIBLE amount of crap!) 

EDIT: Today's art project. I call it "Revenge of Starry Night". :facepalm:



Oh and this: WooHooo Cincy.....:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Oh and this: WooHooo Cincy.....:laugh::thumbup:


Glad you're feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Having a bad VW day? Check
:thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, this winter is just not giving up. It's still cold (below seasonal by a lot) and winds gusting to nearly 60 mph, (steady wind at 45mph)....and we'll get snow and more wind overnight. I'm keeping the heat way cranked because we traditionally lose our power when it gets like this. (someone drives into a pole, or a tree branch knocks out a wire). My cat wants to go outside...I just do not see the appeal.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> My cat wants to go outside...I just do not see the appeal.


I'm totally with you. Someone thinks it's a good idea to work in the hangar tomorrow, I beg to differ, despite the heatwave. (Yeah, supposed to be in the mid-20s in the morning, dropping to single digits by late afternoon.) I think my time would be better spent cleaning my disaster of a house and working on a couple more Champ projects from the comfort of my basement.


----------



## Roncale (Jan 23, 2014)

Been thinking about getting a Scirocco for a while now. I love its looks and after I've had the occasion to try one well, it's brilliant!
Reading about your passion about this car in this thread makes me want one even more!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Roncale said:


> Been thinking about getting a Scirocco for a while now. I love its looks and after I've had the occasion to try one well, it's brilliant!
> Reading about your passion about this car in this thread makes me want one even more!


You will be hard pressed to find a group more passionate about their vehicles. (Except maybe the Ercoupers, but baby steps eh Daun?  ) These cars are a well kept secret, or they would be much more expensive. I feel lucky to have three really nice ones...not by show standards maybe, but they are perfect for me. Can't wait till springtime to hit the road in them again. Oh, and welcome to the group.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Roncale said:


> Been thinking about getting a Scirocco for a while now. I love its looks and after I've had the occasion to try one well, it's brilliant!
> Reading about your passion about this car in this thread makes me want one even more!


Welcome to the group. Where are you located? If you're looking, a friend is looking to sell her '88 16v due to a move. PM me for details.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Finished assembling the JimStim, now starting to assembling the MS3.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> Finished assembling the JimStim, now starting to assembling the MS3.


I'm thinking about making the jump to ms3 now.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> I'm thinking about making the jump to ms3 now.


what will happen with your previous boxes??


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> what will happen with your previous boxes??


All I need to do to upgrade to MS3 is change the processor - the new MS3 chip will socket right into the megasquirt board.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Daun and Cathy, I immediately thought of you when I saw this in TCL: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6901516-Duct-Tape-Never-leave-home-without-it 

 :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Daun and Cathy, I immediately thought of you when I saw this in TCL:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6901516-Duct-Tape-Never-leave-home-without-it
> 
> :laugh:


HOLY SHEET!

I would NOT fly in that plane. EVER. Pre- or post-repair.

Hey Cathy, somehow this reminded me of the VERY strict standards the FAA had in inspecting your plane pre-purchase. I mean, do I see a couple of pieces of plywood bolted through the trailing edge of the wing/flap on either side?

Wild.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> HOLY SHEET!
> 
> I would NOT fly in that plane. EVER. Pre- or post-repair.
> 
> ...


The plywood is just to keep the control surfaces from flapping around in the wind while parked. And very strict FAA standards? Yeah, except it took Transport Canada to find the big cracks in the spar. And that bear was a 'murrican too I bet. Hacks!

As for would I fly in it? Okay, first, look at where it is parked, aka...the wilderness. People? Not so well adapted....Bears OTOH. Yeah we'd look like skin-wrapped lunch. And a lot easier to take down than a caribou/elk/deer...etc ( those big fur covered meals with the pointy things on their heads) . Are there any bears there...umm yeah. So yeah, first chance to get off the ground? I'm in. 

Of course, Joe, we know you would only fly in a Maircraft:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mai...115392353?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item4d1803ed61


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Oh Cathy, now I'm going to have to BUY a Maircraft. _HOW COULD I NOT?!?_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Daun and Cathy, I immediately thought of you when I saw this in TCL:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6901516-Duct-Tape-Never-leave-home-without-it
> 
> :laugh:


At first I wondered why the bear would rip up the tires, and then I realized, d'uh: "because he can!"


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> As for would I fly in it? Okay, first, look at where it is parked, aka...the wilderness. People? Not so well adapted....Bears OTOH. Yeah we'd look like skin-wrapped lunch. And a lot easier to take down than a caribou/elk/deer...etc ( those big fur covered meals with the pointy things on their heads) . Are there any bears there...umm yeah. So yeah, first chance to get off the ground? I'm in.


I think I'm going to have to side with Cathy on this one. If it comes down to seeing if this crate will fly, or becoming a bear's lunch... I think I'd rather attempt to fly it out. That way if I do become a bear's lunch after the crash, hopefully I'll already be dead.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Seriously though, is there Airplane Insurance? Would it cover _Bear Attack?_

Although yeah, if I were hundreds of miles away from anything, in Alaska, where there are plane-eating bears, I'd risk flying out in a duct-tape plane too.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Seriously though, is there Airplane Insurance? Would it cover _Bear Attack?_
> 
> Although yeah, if I were hundreds of miles away from anything, in Alaska, where there are plane-eating bears, I'd risk flying out in a duct-tape plane too.
> 
> Brendan


Anything aviation related always adds "Except in Alaska". But I'd guess insurance should cover it. Or duct tape will.  
I had heard that the bear was after food left in the plane. They seem to love food for some reason. I'm imagining peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for some reason. 

In other news, winter is almost half way over. Please send nasty notes to threaten the rodent.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I offer this


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm sure that would be considered "proper placarding" so the FAA would just glance at the repair and go, " Yeah, that looks about right" and make a log entry. "All bear damage repaired and inspected in an approved manner under FARs ####" Or something like that. And black tape would make the evidence harder to find when it crashes into the _woods_. (See what I did there? I translated the word "bush" to suit youz guyz....since you find "bush" hilarious for some reason :laugh

Beautiful pink sunrise here. "Sailors take warning?" Not planning to go sailing today anyway. No worries.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Beautiful pink sunrise here. "Sailors take warning?" Not planning to go sailing today anyway. No worries.


Sunrise? What's that? I almost never see those.... and rarely see sunsets either. But I did notice last night that it's lighter, later, which is a damn good thing.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I noticed that last night & this morning, too - we're on our way out of The Dark Time. Woot! :biggrinsanta:
It was still light out (a little) when I left work at 6pm; this morning, the sun was already UP 9barely, but I'll take it) when I got there at 7:40am. 

:happydance:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I noticed that last night & this morning, too - we're on our way out of The Dark Time. Woot! :biggrinsanta:
> It was still light out (a little) when I left work at 6pm; this morning, the sun was already UP 9barely, but I'll take it) when I got there at 7:40am.
> 
> :happydance:


Yep, just based on daily solar input it HAS to get warmer. Right? And yesterday there was a big squirrel orgy going on out there...that's got to be a sign of spring. Right??? Right????


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> And yesterday there was a big squirrel orgy going on out there...that's got to be a sign of spring. Right??? Right????



That all happened in the bush right? :laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

punchbug said:


> a big squirrel orgy


Pics, pleaaaaaase! 

As for signs of spring, on our way to the kindergarden, Eleonore, my older, told me that she miss summer because she miss when I take her and her brother there in the s'rocco...

Me too, my dears, I miss the summer.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> That all happened in the bush right? :laugh:


You know it!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Bloody Hell.:banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:










My death threats didn't work.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Today is the day when we celebrate and recognize creatures who are known as being both yellow-bellied and hoary (if ya don't believe it, just wiki it. Wiki can be yer smartest friend). 

Did ya think _anything_ with labels like that would gonna go easy on you for the next 6 weeks?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> My death threats didn't work.


If "threats" don't work, escalate with sincerity.

"I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure." - E. Ripley,_ Aliens_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> If "threats" don't work, escalate with sincerity.
> 
> "I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure." - E. Ripley,_ Aliens_


My threats WERE sent with sincerity. See above image. Next year? Nile croc AND a Komodo dragn, with lions and tigers (and the bears from the last page, Oh My!). In other news, I "got to" drive my City Golf and swap it for Denny's (newest) Speed Three. I prefer the Golf, even with a two-point-slow. I'm a cheap date.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Just put some ice cream in a 'super bowl'. That's as close as I'll get folks


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Just put some ice cream in a 'super bowl'. That's as close as I'll get folks


:thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm confused. 
Are there other options for "bowls"?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:facepalm:


pchassin said:


> I'm confused.
> Are there other options for "bowls"?


:facepalm:

I could not help it


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> I could not help it


 Actually, it took my poor wife years to secure a man who is as disinterested in watching sports on TV as she is...

...instead she found herself with a car guy.

_Now_ look at her .


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> I'm confused.
> Are there other options for "bowls"?


No there isn't. Way to go Mike and Chassins! I guess the closest I got was the "super bowl" of homemade pea soup for dinner. Thanks for that one Mike.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Actually, it took my poor wife years to secure a man who is as disinterested in watching sports on TV as she is...
> 
> ...instead she found herself with a car guy.
> 
> _Now_ look at her .



I can somewhat relate. My odds of finding someone as disinterested in watching TV sports is slightly better than hers, it's been my experience that finding a car-guy seems to somewhat make up for it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> Just put some ice cream in a 'super bowl'. That's as close as I'll get folks


This senile old lady had the habit of livening things up around the nursing home by walking into other people's rooms in just her gown, opening it wide (exposing all too much of her wrinkled glory) and yelling "Suuuuuuper P*ssy!"

She did this to one old man who, without his glasses, replied "Thanks. I'll have the soup."

Sorry. :facepalm:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nicely played Daun. The only one in my house interested (truly) in sports is Mason our 11 year old. He is a Steelers fan but sat and yelled at the TV for awhile. I was bummed that True Detective was not on. 

I did go into the garage and sit the driver seat for awhile..... AH spring.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> Nicely played Daun. The only one in my house interested (truly) in sports is Mason our 11 year old. He is a Steelers fan but sat and yelled at the TV for awhile. I was bummed that True Detective was not on.
> 
> I did go into the garage and sit the driver seat for awhile..... AH spring.



I did something other than watch the Brocos get blown out!

So instead this was more fun....Snicker if you like, but I do like my PBS:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Not snickering! I had a full day. First, I snagged good old Lover Boy and took him to "the clinic". He thought they were going to give him a massage, he rolled around in the crate and purred like a fool. He's not so enthusiastic now. 



I finally got a window of weather to try out the coupe; went to lunch with a friend with a pretty Stinson. As you can see, the runways were not exactly bare and dry, but it was all good. Lots of snow coming tonight. 





We were watching as a student did some low level aerobatics with one of the rentals. (He was attempting a touch and go. Not so good on the "go" part ) He's okay from the looks of it, but the plane was less impressed with its experience. :thumbdown: 



So anything I did paled by comparison with that, but I did have a wee adventure involving brakes. Suffice to say I got lucky on that one. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So anything I did paled by comparison with that, but I did have a wee adventure involving brakes. Suffice to say I got lucky on that one. :thumbup:


ftfy. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks MTL one, you must be with TC since you're bilingual and all. Such a simple fix! Now could you get out your calibrated iron and smooth that wrinkle in the tail? Prop could likely stand a good steaming too, if you get a chance. Thanks, you're a honey. :heart: 


As an aside...I NEED TO DRIVE A SCIROCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Indeed. But, it continues to snow.....    
Yep - it's snowing. Again. 

At least an Audi I5 makes some fun growly vroom noises.....  


And, somehow I've failed to tell y'all yet - In Casa Cup news, Das Katie is expecting! The Pikachu is expected sometime around June 28 or so (IIRC. I usually just say "end of June." Das Katie then yells-ish at me....)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Indeed. But, it continues to snow.....
> Yep - it's snowing. Again.
> 
> At least an Audi I5 makes some fun growly vroom noises.....
> ...


CONGRATS!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Indeed. But, it continues to snow.....
> Yep - it's snowing. Again.
> 
> At least an Audi I5 makes some fun growly vroom noises.....
> ...


Wow, slow group! CONGRATS!!! That is awesome news, you guys will be great parents. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> As an aside...I NEED TO DRIVE A SCIROCCCCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


Keep your fingers crossed that you can in a bit over a week. 

And Cuppie? Congrats to you both!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Wow, slow group! CONGRATS!!! That is awesome news, you guys will be great parents. :thumbup:


 Well, we _think_ we will. Hopefully we don't screw the minion up too much over the years. We're a weird pair. Do two weirds make a normal?  

Thanks for the congrats, all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Well, we _think_ we will. Hopefully we don't screw the minion up too much over the years. We're a weird pair. Do two weirds make a normal?
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, all.


I present this evidence:







And that was the second attempt. The first try:







You decide.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Lady Cathy, you seem to imply that weird + weird = double weird there. Amirite? 

Somehow, I think (we think) that even this might be easier for us than a 'normal.'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Lady Cathy, you seem to imply that weird + weird = double weird there. Amirite?
> 
> Somehow, I think (we think) that even this might be easier for us than a 'normal.'


For sure. Embrace the weird. In other news, my cat is frosting up:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cuppie said:


> And, somehow I've failed to tell y'all yet - In Casa Cup news, Das Katie is expecting! The Pikachu is expected sometime around June 28 or so (IIRC. I usually just say "end of June." Das Katie then yells-ish at me....)


I am happy to hear this. Das Katie will be getting Ninja Footrubs on the regular. right? Riiiight? :sly:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

cuppie said:


> Somehow, I think (we think) that even this might be easier for us than a 'normal.'


Sometimes, weirdos just think 'normal' people are weird, so...

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, my cat is frosting up:


And let's face it, nobody likes frosty p*ssy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> And let's face it, nobody likes frosty p*ssy.


Makes life miserable for all concerned. Sadly, her indoor abode is full of recovering ex-tomcat. He's not healed enough to go out yet. So she'll have to stay frigid, and so will the dog ( WSR used the shop for paint, so no dogs.


----------



## Irock16v (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello im nick and i have an 88 16v i live in cali and they wont let me drive my scirocco. We(me and rocco) have big dreams of flyin through cali air.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Irock16v said:


> Hello im nick and i have an 88 16v i live in cali and they wont let me drive my scirocco. We(me and rocco) have big dreams of flyin through cali air.


Welcome, :wave: and we all love pictures here (you have to host them someplace like photobucket etc and then paste the link) .

So why can't you drive it? And Daun, courtesy phone please: _"We(me and rocco) have big dreams of flyin through cali air."_ This sounds like your department. :laugh:

Anyway, don't be shy, tell us more. Half of us have serious cabin fever/Scirocco withdrawal, so we have nothing else to do but hang out here. (Okay, by nothing, I mean nothing but shovelling.....:banghead


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Welcome, :wave: and we all love pictures here. Half of us have serious cabin fever/Scirocco withdrawal, so we have nothing else to do but hang out here. (Okay, by nothing, I mean nothing but shovelling.....:banghead


Truth
:wave:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Some sage advice from my rather un-experienced self: If anyone is thinking of moving in the wintertime, DON'T. 

We made it, thankfully had some great friends to help out, the weather broke for a while on the day we were moving and actually got up to a balmy 40F, and the 26' UHAUL truck only got stuck 3 times! :facepalm: Since then though, we had a lot more snow and were actually snowed in for a couple days until the plows got down the road, and I came down with an upper respiratory infection that was probably the worst I have ever had. Recovering now but getting sick on top of the stresses of moving is not much fun. That also postponed our garage move (need a separate truck for that!) for a week. Bah!

Other than that, we LOVE the new place so far. Pics to come eventually.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Some sage advice from my rather un-experienced self: If anyone is thinking of moving in the wintertime, DON'T.
> 
> We made it, thankfully had some great friends to help out, the weather broke for a while on the day we were moving and actually got up to a balmy 40F, and the 26' UHAUL truck only got stuck 3 times! :facepalm: Since then though, we had a lot more snow and were actually snowed in for a couple days until the plows got down the road, and I came down with an upper respiratory infection that was probably the worst I have ever had. Recovering now but getting sick on top of the stresses of moving is not much fun. That also postponed our garage move (need a separate truck for that!) for a week. Bah!
> 
> ...


I was out shovelling and thinking how awful it would be for anyone moving. My son totally lucked out. Sorry that you weren't so lucky, but in the end it will be water under the bridge.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I was out shovelling and thinking how awful it would be for anyone moving. My son totally lucked out. Sorry that you weren't so lucky, but in the end it will be water under the bridge.


I was out plowing and thinking how awful it would be for anyone shoveling.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I was out plowing and thinking how awful it would be for anyone shoveling.


Well, THAT falls into the category of why I ski instead of riding a snowmobile. My skis always start. Likewise my shovel. 

Case in point, after dark last night, the neighbour calls over to see if I have a spare spark plug/coil wire (yeah, I do). He wanted to trouble shoot his plow tractor's issues, and of course there is no other parts source at that hour of the night. Plus he couldn't get out of his driveway. So I walked in the moonlight down my nice clear driveway, and trudged through tall drifts in his till I got to the pile left when the tractor died. His looked good beyond that! Not sure if he's out yet. I will have to venture out in a while to see if mine needs another quick scrape. It is still snowing. :thumbup:

There ya go Daun, swimming. That's spring-ish, right?



And since I posted that once already, here's another one that is more, well, lilac:



And a little highlight of yellow to give the purple more "punch": 



There, how did I do/


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I will have to venture out in a while to see if mine needs another quick scrape. It is still snowing. :thumbup:


Assuming this is what you did rather than properly owning the page?  Something "spring-like" please. I'm tired of winter.

_EDIT_LOL thanks Cathy. Though I could have done without the swimming picture.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Assuming this is what you did rather than properly owning the page?  Something "spring-like" please. I'm tired of winter.
> 
> _EDIT_LOL thanks Cathy. Though I could have done without the swimming picture.


We all could, but I had to do it. You may as well just grin and bear it, it is winter.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> We all could, but I had to do it. You may as well just grin and bear it, it is winter.



Im not grinning, this winter stuff sucks more than usual, Tropics for me any day! Aside from Hurricanes I think Carl has the right Idea!!

el t


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Waiting for the northeaster :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Waiting for the northeaster :facepalm:


Well I woke up and couldn't believe the thermometer. It just does not let up this year. I'm heading south this weekend and it's supposed to be hovering around the freezing point. I think I will pack some shorts for that. Enjoy the nor'easter. Here we get nor'east sou'westers.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

_everyone move to Canada smoke lots of pot everyone move to Canada right now! here's how we do it: bum rush the border guard and his dog before they even knew it!!_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Since many are getting cabin fever, go get yourself comfy and watch this for half an hour or so. (above noted Bee, and some o' dat may "put you into an aircooled mindset"  ):


http://oncemore.ca/

See if it makes you want to call up the Timob.......


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> _everyone move to Canada smoke lots of pot everyone move to Canada right now! here's how we do it: bum rush the border guard and his dog before they even knew it!!_


Pot's out in Canada. We're all on crack now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> Pot's out in Canada. We're all on crack now.


:what::what: That's just your mayor. Out here it's heroin, logical choice after oxy's. 

Hey cholland!!!:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> We were watching as a student did some low level aerobatics with one of the rentals. (He was attempting a touch and go. Not so good on the "go" part ) He's okay from the looks of it, but the plane was less impressed with its experience. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> So anything I did paled by comparison with that, but I did have a wee adventure involving brakes. Suffice to say I got lucky on that one. :thumbup:


So, my pilot friends, how exactly does one DO what he DID right there?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> So, my pilot friends, how exactly does one DO what he DID right there?



Not sure, but he was doing a touch and go on a 100% packed snow/ice runway, (light winds, no crosswind). This means he was carrying a fair bit of speed and maybe he got it off centre/into the edge and or a snowbank , which could dig in the nosewheel/prop, which makes a very effective anchor. It's also possible that he hit the brakes and they didn't grip evenly, causing directional control issues leading to the boat anchor scenario. (I made sure to stay off the brakes when I came in; as it turned out, that was a moot point ) 
This cartwheeling is not unusual in forced water landings, which is why they intentionally disorient you if you do egress training. (BTW, that was THE most fun flight training I've ever done. It's not required training, but if you fly over water, it can't hurt.) The pilot got out right away, so his harness must have worked well. Daun may have more input. 

In VW news....Anybody know much about Touregs? V8 gasser, 6 spd auto, 2004. LMK how scary that is, my kid's looking at one for the spousal unit. (yeah, yeah, I know you need Two-rags, one to cry in when you pay for it and one to cry in when you pay for the repairs...)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well I woke up and couldn't believe the thermometer. It just does not let up this year. I'm heading south this weekend and it's supposed to be hovering around the freezing point. I think I will pack some shorts for that. Enjoy the nor'easter. Here we get nor'east sou'westers.


Well I dug Krystal out of her snowbank this evening, put in some fresh gas on my way to the store to pick up fruit and other supplies for the weekend, so you might just get to drive a Scirocco while you're here. She is just SUCH a happy car. Ok, so she wanted some attention after that GTI left us in the parking lot... turned the key and everything went dead - lights, fuel pump etc. Turns out when I was charging her battery for the birthday bash a couple weeks ago, I didn't get one of her battery terminals snugged up all the way.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Well I dug Krystal out of her snowbank this evening, put in some fresh gas on my way to the store to pick up fruit and other supplies for the weekend, so you might just get to drive a Scirocco while you're here. She is just SUCH a happy car. Ok, so she wanted some attention after that GTI left us in the parking lot... turned the key and everything went dead - lights, fuel pump etc. Turns out when I was charging her battery for the birthday bash a couple weeks ago, I didn't get one of her battery terminals snugged up all the way.


Glad that you got to drive your mk1 Scirocco yesterday :thumbup:

My mk1 still has a dead battery :thumbdown: ... plan charge the battery and drive Leela later this week 

Cathy enjoy Ohio :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Glad that you got to drive your mk1 Scirocco yesterday :thumbup:
> 
> My mk1 still has a dead battery :thumbdown: ... plan charge the battery and drive Leela later this week
> 
> Cathy enjoy Ohio :wave:


Thanks, I will. So far my coffee sucks, that is my only comment. I must summon the kitchen staff for *a word*....(wait *I* made this pot...strike that) Yeah, yeah, pictures, blah blah....It was dark last night, give me a break. (which only means it's not Greenland summer, last night was not exceptional in its darkness. )


LOL, today's horoscope: _A little foreign culture could be the thing you need right now to spice things up a bit, Sagittarius. It could be that you aren't feeling a very strong connection with the environment around you. You could be anxious to spread your wings and explore your freedom. Start small but think big. Get out of your rut and do more exploring on your own. _

LOL!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Hey cholland!!!:wave:


Hello.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

So what do you guys think? I think I can squeeze another Mk1 in here. Am I crazy?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Nataku said:


> So what do you guys think? I think I can squeeze another Mk1 in here. Am I crazy?


Absolutely! Always room for one more!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nataku said:


> So what do you guys think? I think I can squeeze another Mk1 in here. Am I crazy?


Park 'em in there sideways and you can get at least 2 more in there.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The joys of air travel, heading back to KC, stuck in Chicago for the night.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Nataku said:


> So what do you guys think? I think I can squeeze another Mk1 in here. Am I crazy?


And you are asking THIS group why??? They'll have them stacked, placed sideways on a rotisserie, nose up mounted to the walls, whatever it takes to save another one. I likely have a whole one in parts in my rafters. And YES!!! You sure do have room for one more. At least! :laugh:





tmechanic said:


> The joys of air travel, heading back to KC, stuck in Chicago for the night.


Yeah, Jim was regaling us with tales of his fun with the airlines too. This trip they cancelled his flight and rebooked him for an hour EARLIER. No text message, no phone call, just an email. Luckily he checked in time. As for me, my 15 year old feature-rich daily beater bug managed another 1000 mile trip in February. Not so much as a snowflake (except while I was there, and what a mess traffic was in Dayton yesterday!), but I made sure to be home by this point; snow's coming tonight. Fun weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Not so much as a snowflake (except while I was there, and what a mess traffic was in Dayton yesterday!), but I made sure to be home by this point; snow's coming tonight. Fun weekend! :thumbup:


Yes, it WAS a fun weekend. Quite relaxing. Last report I heard was freezing rain out there this evening, hopefully they've got that situation under control by the time I head home from work.

Great to see you and the rest of the gang as always! Did you take ANY car pictures this trip?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> The joys of air travel, heading back to KC, stuck in Chicago for the night.


 You could be Roger - his plane got hit by a tug, just after they were done boarding & loading.  
(learned this on FB yesterday.) 


Here, it's snowing. Again. :banghead: 
Saturday, our Roaming Gnome by the porch looked like he was trying to emerge from hibernation - the top inch-ish of his hat was poking out of the snow.  
We got about 1.5" yesterday morning - which was not expected at all. The gnome was again hidden entirely from view.  

Overnight forecast is for 4-6" by 4am or so (it started snowing at about 8:30pm.) 

Damn.....

I can haz spring? Plz?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a wonderful 38F this morning on my walk out to the car- however I did most of the distance sliding on my ass- sleet and slush and all that nonsense all over everything. And there is still a nice big pile of snow I have to blast my Beetle out of every morning. Yep, officially tired of this weather.

In other news: 









Hubba hubba, come to daddy!

I wonder if Jason can bring a New-New Scirocco this year! 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> You could be Roger - his plane got hit by a tug, just after they were done boarding & loading.
> (learned this on FB yesterday.)
> 
> 
> ...


Well, hopefully Roger got put onto a different plane! 

And I got home with my car still amazingly clean. Of course now there is no evidence that it drove into the garage...we got a good dumping of snow. I will try to find pictures after breakfast and shovelling out.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nataku said:


> So what do you guys think? I think I can squeeze another Mk1 in here. Am I crazy?


Personally, I think you were crazy letting go of the Mk1 you had! But if I can be selfish, I am grateful. I love that car, so much. Not that have driven it anytime in this snow!

And in other news, the Scirocco net is large and wide. Apparently our own God of the Sea, Tony "El T" Neptuno was spotted by my brother's good friend Andy, who sent the picture to my brother who sent the picture to me:










Hi Tony! :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Personally, I think you were crazy letting go of the Mk1 you had! But if I can be selfish, I am grateful. I love that car, so much. Not that have driven it anytime in this snow!
> 
> And in other news, the Scirocco net is large and wide. Apparently our own God of the Sea, Tony "El T" Neptuno was spotted by my brother's good friend Andy, who sent the picture to my brother who sent the picture to me:
> 
> ...


Yeah.... look at that mess...No vanagon to ferry the kids in the freaking snow, been having axle weirdness with the brik.. So yes, you may see 2 car seats in Rodolfo, Neptuno with his 2 little ones in a little german can feeling like sardines 

Hey Joe! that was this morning right?

the net is large and Delaware is only 3 counties big!eace:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Personally, I think you were crazy letting go of the Mk1 you had! But if I can be selfish, I am grateful. I love that car, so much. Not that have driven it anytime in this snow!


Haha, we both were sad to see the Green Bean (I think that's the name) go, but we just didn't have the space and storage at my parent's was becoming a pain. We're both very glad you ended up with him! 


Anyway, how has everyone been? It's been awhile since I've popped in here. Things are moving right along for us. 

We bought this in May. Now we have enough space to store 3 (or maybe 4) cars! The awful dish on the side was the first thing to go. 




We also have a little one on the way! We were hoping to make it to Cincy this year, but seeing as Amber will be almost 7 months pregnant by then the midwife told us any long trips will be very uncomfortable for her at that time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, delayed pics from the weekend. I headed out in my bug and headed south-ish. It got dark, but no worries, it's like Christmas in the bug (and yeah, that was a rolling shot, it's pegged at zero) 



We went to pick up Jim and met up with Daun's dad. Wagons seem to be the winter car of choice, here's a bit more Christmas theme for ya:



It snowed on my bug....



And da Ho:



So we did the logical thing and made bacon:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So we did the logical thing and made bacon:


There you go. Bacon is always the solution to everything about life. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There you go. Bacon is always the solution to everything about life. :thumbup::beer:


BACON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There you go. Bacon is always the solution to everything about life. :thumbup::beer:


Pretty sure it won't fix the latest problem. That being the resident unwanted stray cat, a possum and a raccoon in the garage, and tonight? A grey cat. I checked... Yeah, there was already one of those on the couch, and a second in the greenhouse. DO I need three grey cats? I think not. Bacon will not solve that problem, pretty sure.

Update. So the wildlife count. One more new cat this morning. Let's hope this is a spring thing and they wander off. I can't fix them all, even if I could catch them.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There you go. Bacon is always the solution to everything about life. :thumbup::beer:


 Mmmmmmmm....... bacon.........


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Well since Friday WAS Valentine's Day and all:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Im trying to incorporate a family trip (with 2 little ones) with my Cincy gtg. Vacation time is limited and It would save us time and $$. I wondered if anyone near Wilmington OH would be willing to house my scirocco until around June 20th when I would pick it back up on my way to TN.

This is complicated only because we are trying to visit Ann's family in MO and then My family in TN. So maybe someone near Cincinnati proper? Or near Wilmington?

Let me know if you have the driveway space.

See




<br /><small><a href="https://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=embed&saddr=19803&daddr=Wilmington,+OH+45177+to:Springfield,+MO+to:Clarksville,+TN+to:Wilmington,+OH+to:Wilmington,+DE&geocode=FZ09XwIdjFx_-yl7g_5Fo_zGiTHaAWLy2J0YTQ%3BFVvjWQIdxuAA-yntxhZo2sZAiDEDvXtphkn1BQ%3BFX3DNwId9Xhw-ik_mMhF92LPhzGgDWkes2z9aw%3BFWtmLQIdIwDL-inlp_4vQM5kiDEeJwXpD7FBqw%3BFVvjWQIdxuAA-yntxhZo2sZAiDEDvXtphkn1BQ%3BFSl5XgId1T9_-ylvr0ZcGA_HiTEAjDB3UNoWhQ&aq=0&oq=wil&sll=38.670501,-84.605713&sspn=1.653287,2.469177&t=h&gl=us&hl=en&mra=ls&ie=UTF8&ll=38.387436,-84.415932&spn=3.717196,17.756686" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

IM sent.

Since it has been discovered that I owned the page this morning.... I bring you a pic of a Sirocco.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> IM sent


:thumbup::thumbup:

btw you own.....:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> DO I need three grey cats? I think not. Bacon will not solve that problem, pretty sure.
> 
> Update. So the wildlife count. One more new cat this morning. Let's hope this is a spring thing and they wander off. I can't fix them all, even if I could catch them.


Trap them:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Poulin FTW! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

You spoiled my night time tv watching..... You owe me.....say a Fin du Monde


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> You spoiled my night time tv watching..... You owe me.....say a Fin du Monde


Nope. You lost. You owe me a beer. :laugh::beer:













**ding **


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Nope. You lost. You owe me a beer. :laugh::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a song:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOY0-MBOh_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:wave: Marc!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> This reminds me of a song:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOY0-MBOh_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...


Yes indeed. :thumbup:

Oh and Canada just beat the US men hockey team 1-0. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yes indeed. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and Canada just beat the US men hockey team 1-0. :thumbup::beer:


mais êtes-vous pas vraiment français?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Oh and Canada just beat the US men hockey team 1-0. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I dont even like hockey that much....:laugh:


Ah there is this too....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Since it was warm and rainy yesterday, I took advantage of today's sunshine and recently washed roads to exercise da 'Ho. Drove out to Wilmington for a few reasons, one of which was to get the hotel contract turned in. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Since it was warm and rainy yesterday, I took advantage of today's sunshine and recently washed roads to exercise da 'Ho. Drove out to Wilmington for a few reasons, one of which was to get the hotel contract turned in. :thumbup:


Nice! We are heading into the months of endless mud out here, and with heavy construction for the turbines this year, the road will be a special treat. 

Okay, some more pics from the weekend. We went to meet up with the Harders. And of course, we parked with the wagons.  Turned out one of those was Ben's newest ride. 



We had a nice meal at historic Lunken airport:



And proceeded to Daun's sister's place. Meredith and Jeff were great hosts. Kyle had just started to crawl and pull up on things. It was the baby equivalent of getting your first car. 



He discovered this big furry thing:



Kinda looked like his dog but it reacted differently:



I had a suggestion:



And Jeff was kind enough to offer up a fabulous selection of beers for our tasting pleasure. He has the best range of beer I have ever seen.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

There were other houses and other cats for Kyle to explore, so we headed to Daun's. And Kyle found Pounce. This would be Pounce being happy, he hates the earth he walks on. Grouchy is not grouchy enough to describe that cat. But he was cool with babies.



Daun also has a brave young tomkitten. 



See how brave he is with the baby? We spent a lot of time just watching the two of them checking each other out. 



And the Mad Bastard dropped by with his family. 




Brunberg has really matured now that he is a family man. :facepalm:



And then it was time to head back to the GWN......



I will load up one or two more from this week.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I will load up one or two more from this week.


Yeah, I'm curious to see what came of Adam's big b'day party.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

And why am I posting on the Vortex in the middle of a beautiful Saturday? Why, because I had to go to work today since I traded off for last Sunday! It's not ALL bad though, the 'Ho is in the parking lot, and I'm whoring in the classifieds to find her more baubles.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> And why am I posting on the Vortex in the middle of a beautiful Saturday? Why, because I had to go to work today since I traded off for last Sunday! It's not ALL bad though, the 'Ho is in the parking lot, and I'm whoring in the classifieds to find her more baubles.


We had so much rain and temps in the upper 50s that I might just take the Scirocco out tomorrow!

Keep up the great posts, folks!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, if I were assembling an NHL team, would see if I could hire the goal post to mind the net. Those posts make a lot of saves. (so far 1-0 for us....pretty sure the US stations are not covering the game) 

A tip about Canada. As a country, we only show national pride on rare occasions. An Olympic Hockey game makes us insane with patriotism. So bear with us while we sit here with our red shirts and goofy maple leaf toques.










We will return to our modest, polite selves shortly.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> We will return to our modest, polite selves shortly.


After a nice morning celebration.

:wave:

3 - 0


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mtl-marc said:


> after a nice morning celebration.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 3 - 0




wooooohoooooooooooo!!!!!!! (given the bronze/silver team nationalities, perhaps THIS is the Viking apocalypse predicted for the weekend?)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Speaking of Canada.... 











:laugh:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

punchbug said:


> So we did the logical thing and made bacon:


Bacon was present and a grand time was had by all. 

Before sunrise that morning, I was freezing my hands off holding this hunk of foreign steel in Ohio wilderness. 

Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr
Developed the negs yesterday and spent several hours in the darkroom this afternoon making a clean 8x10 print, so that I can scale up to 16x20 later this week without going through a ton of photo paper.


Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

wheeltowheel said:


> Bacon was present and a grand time was had by all.
> 
> Before sunrise that morning, I was freezing my hands off holding this hunk of foreign steel in Ohio wilderness.
> 
> ...



Nice stuff! Somehow seems cheating to make a picture of THAT camera with a digital, which I am guessing was what the first image came out of. Exposure looks spot on for the black and white image. Snow and shadows is pretty much that classic bride and groom exposure fun eh? 

I spent a good part of the day sourcing parts to retrofit an incandescent aquarium canopy for fluorescent lighting. Never knew there were so many fluorescent "options"...bewildering for something so simple.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Exposure looks spot on for the black and white image. Snow and shadows is pretty much that classic bride and groom exposure fun eh?


Exactly, no midtones: all shadows and highlights. Very difficult negative to work with, although film handles this kind of situation much better than digital. 

I've been in the darkroom since 11:30am and I'm finally now washing and drying the final 16x20 prints. These things are huge!


image by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Sounds better than what I was doing. I spent the entire evening digging out old passwords, trying to access stuff online, discovering that I cannot be allowed access because that would just be too easy. So I get to play phone tag with my two employers (yeah, I know, I'm retired) and then try again. All of this material used to arrive in my mailbox as paper with no difficulty. Not in the new better digital age. No, there must be suffering. Once I finally "get in", there will no doubt be another problem. So far a bunch of blank screens and an error when I requested a password reset. Perfect. :banghead:

Oh edit, so I can tell you how I really feel.  I finally got into the page from my (college) employer....no link to the video training module I'm supposed to complete according to my department manager. (sensitivity training....:bs. Feeling pretty sensitive already. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: I wonder if I can claim a disability due to the constant scarring of technological fail?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, I am late sharing this happy thing. When I was at Daun's, Behrle dropped by with a nice Christmas present for Klausie!




How cool is that? I will share prime tidbits from the historical record if you want to see them. It's pretty much complete logs from new but no original bill of sale. I do have the warrantee book though. Pretty cool that every owner since has retained this stuff, and added to it along the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I wanted to mention this yesterday.
February 26th was Johnny Cash's Bday!

Thank you Johnny!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So does this mean you've gotten it all chronologically organized now? That was a truly awesome find.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So does this mean you've gotten it all chronologically organized now? That was a truly awesome find.


It sure was! And you know I have them all in a binder, in order. Duh!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

In a binder?

fer chrissakes:

1] build an addition to your house (or shop), that will create walls, and thus wallspace.

2] bare walls are boring, so...

3] put stuff in nice frames and hang on walls.

4a] you know.... "stuff".

4b] in chronological order, of course.

*"If you don't have time to do it right, when are you going to find time to do it again?"* -George Lampman, VMF lead McMurdo, every ufcking season I worked for him. Also teller of a truly great story that begins, "Well, I saw this spider on the door frame, and I had my 9mm..."

Gets better after that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

See, my shop wall is covered with shelving filled with "the stash"...all A1. Wall space that's left has multiple pictures shot from a plane, kinda like this but with different parking arrangements:



And works of art by my daughter, she works in sheet metal. For example, this quality objet d'art entitled "The Blue Lady" :



Also, some signs. I have a nicely (shotgun) modified "School Zone" sign, and some guy made Scirocco banners. That sort of thing. Lucky I have a hangar. I have some AMAZING wall art for in there. That's gonna have to wait for spring, it will take some time to mount and hang. :laugh:

So yeah, a binder will do fine.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*A very special vw*

Just finished watching this. Not sure about you but I can relate in such an emotional level with this.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Great video Tony, thanks for sharing it here 

I used to own a 1956 bug, this video bought back lots of good memories of that VW and the many drives made with it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

This one goes out for our 944 loving friends. Special note for the license plate. :thumbup::beer:



1985Jetta said:


> St. Lawrence, 1973


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Love the Sylvester on the Barracuda...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> Love the Sylvester on the Barracuda...


Yup, me too.

Okay, so this is my new "outside" cat "Loverboy". He looks miffed when I suggest the "outside" part. Apparently he thinks he is a decorative table centrepiece. 



He's Lovin' every minute of it. :laugh: And given the industrious nature of cats, he may even be Working for the Weekend.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Owned the page all day and yet no photos. Slacker! 

Spent the last couple days hanging at the airport - nice to be able to do this time of year. Managed a little flying (not totally drama free but nothing too serious either) and helped with teardown and initial cleaning of a Continental A-75.

Currently enjoying one of several rum-based drinks in attempts to will tropical warmth towards Ohio rather than another dip into the negative digits as forecast. :thumbdown:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

10-14" of snow possible in our area. :what:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> 10-14" of snow possible in our area. :what:


Crap. That means it's probably headed my way too.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> 10-14" of snow possible in our area.


I'm standing on top of... uh... about 126,360 inches of snow pack. Plenty to spare, want some? :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :wave:


:wave:

And yeah, I know, on or else. Whatever. I'll get to it. maybe.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Crap. That means it's probably headed my way too.


The bitter cold ( aka high pressure and sun) is keeping that snow south. Not sure which I prefer, to be honest. It's still below YOUR zero here, and it is March. Pretty sure I have had crocus in bloom by now. On the plus side, the house keeps improving...once it warms up I won't be indoors much so this is a good chance to get odd jobs done.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Okay, "Loverboy"... Lovin' Every Minute Of It... Working for the Weekend...


My second thought was, Cathy you are a Lady Of The 80's.

[hey, The Kid Is Hot Tonight, eh?] :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, Das Katie & I went in today for the "reveal." 

Boy. 

 

All parts look like they're there, correct quantities & locations. 

Even looked like it was sleeping in that wierd way I tend to do (one arm above the head.) :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!!!!!!!

Just bought the three Sciroccos that Fred Mosler used to own and race. Now I need to figure out how to get them from FL to WI.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just bought the three Sciroccos that Fred Mosler used to own and race. Now I need to figure out how to get them from FL to WI.


:laugh:
Hahaha
Addict. 

Well I don't know what your plan is but if for some crazy reason you run takes you near Delaware and I'm in town know that you have a rest stop. 

:thumbup:

el t


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> :laugh:
> Hahaha
> Addict.
> 
> ...



I'm sick, it's a mental imbalance. 

Thanks, appreciate the offer.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> I'm sick, it's a mental imbalance.
> 
> Thanks, appreciate the offer.


You just described 99% of the forum.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> :laugh:
> Hahaha
> Addict.
> 
> ...


 don't know what WHAT? :laugh:

Yeah, no hope for us. And there is no decent rehab programme either.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> don't know what WHAT? :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, no hope for us. And there is no decent rehab programme either.


Well the point to is that 99% of us do not want any rehab for this
We:heartur rocs


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> 10-14" of snow possible in our area. :what:


Let's just call this an "air ball" or a "whiff." I think 10-14 inches turned into 3.5". Still currently the 3rd snowiest Philadelphia on record. Only 15 inches to go to break the record! But we haven't had a 15"+ March in Philly since 1914, so I am doubtful...

I missed my opportunity two weeks ago to drive the green guy. Now I'm sad about it. But I am trying to scheme on having some tunes this year...

:thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> So, Das Katie & I went in today for the "reveal."
> 
> Boy.
> 
> ...


Congrats from the Chassin crew. 
Don't know if it's your first or not, so I don't know if you know this part. Whatever personality he shows you the first week you get is what he'll give you for the rest of your life.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Congrats from the Chassin crew.
> Don't know if it's your first or not, so I don't know if you know this part. Whatever personality he shows you the first week you get is what he'll give you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.



LOL, Adam didn't wait for the first week. For a good part of the pregnancy I felt like I had a washing machine agitator in there. He's been that way for the last thirty years too!

In other news, some day winter will go away. Not sure when that will be exactly.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Congrats from the Chassin crew.
> Don't know if it's your first or not, so I don't know if you know this part. Whatever personality he shows you the first week you get is what he'll give you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.


 Thanks, Petra (and Eric.) We're, ah, well.... we'll figure it out (first for her; first "from-the-start" for me.  )



punchbug said:


> In other news, some day winter will go away. Not sure when that will be exactly.


 Indeed. 
There's a small silver car in the garage, who would love to come out off of her skates & from under her blanket. Eventually.....


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

cuppie said:


> All parts look like they're there, correct quantities & locations.


Most of the job is done, then?
No?

Ahem, no!
Congrats, and courage! :laugh:


----------



## FlatWaterMisfit (Feb 16, 2014)

*HELLO*

Hello fellow rocco owners. my name is Steven in North Platte NE. been a VW addict for a little while now I had a 1974 super beetle that I restored when I lived in Las Vegas. was the VP for the Sin City Misfits in Vegas wich is a Aircooled /Watercooled club. Now im the proud owner of a nice 1987 rocco that Im very exited to start working on and im very happy that I found some fellow owners that are as passionate about keeping this cars on the road as I am.

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/IMG_36266624008261_zpsb1x2g2sa.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/IMG_36266624008261_zpsb1x2g2sa.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_36266624008261_zpsb1x2g2sa.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Welcome! Pretty cool color, I'm sure Punchbug will enjoy it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> Most of the job is done, then?
> No?
> 
> Ahem, no!
> Congrats, and courage! :laugh:



Well, not really. Those parts are pretty trouble free for the first twelve or thirteen years. After that, they can be troublesome. SO..... make sure you have the owner read all the manuals and promote preventative maintenance for those "options". Only about half are equipped with them.  And congrats to you both!


@Steven; Daun....yup, I love the colour. Though if it lived here, it might get Euro bumperized. Looks like a really nice car Steven, what's under the hood? And welcome. Don't annoy Hal and you will love it here! :wave: Hal!


----------



## FlatWaterMisfit (Feb 16, 2014)

Got the DOHC 16v under the hood... nothing special yet i will be tuning it and doing some other work to it. Im having some vaccum issues but i have noticed that is comming fom the intake housing found the parts on line shouid be arriving soon. Im thinking fo changing the intake set up maybe adding a little turbo. I just ordered my book so im exited to get this beast back to its glory days. as for the body Im very happy with the color and body is in great condition same as the interior all original exept for the paint but hey i think it looks cool. thinking of droping it a little. by the way Ive never heard that term Euro bumperised. please educate me on the subject sounds cool!!!!


----------



## FlatWaterMisfit (Feb 16, 2014)

because I know we all like picures. here is some more.


<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/20140217_142623_zpstrooxayj.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/20140217_142623_zpstrooxayj.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140217_142623_zpstrooxayj.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/20140216_173450_zpsyisvufs0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/20140216_173450_zpsyisvufs0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140216_173450_zpsyisvufs0.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/20140216_173506_zpsb7uvrpws.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/20140216_173506_zpsb7uvrpws.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140216_173506_zpsb7uvrpws.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/20140216_173427_zpsnzirdtjd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/20140216_173427_zpsnzirdtjd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140216_173427_zpsnzirdtjd.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/IMG_36272210744979_zpsssnhhhjj.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/IMG_36272210744979_zpsssnhhhjj.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_36272210744979_zpsssnhhhjj.jpeg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/IMG_36259888685400_zpslucktz45.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/IMG_36259888685400_zpslucktz45.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_36259888685400_zpslucktz45.jpeg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/IMG_36301532275592_zpsv0q1ofhq.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/IMG_36301532275592_zpsv0q1ofhq.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_36301532275592_zpsv0q1ofhq.jpeg"/></a>

<a href="http://s344.photobucket.com/user/FlatWaterMisfit/media/IMG_36232662955307_zps3cptffwi.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p335/FlatWaterMisfit/IMG_36232662955307_zps3cptffwi.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_36232662955307_zps3cptffwi.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

[just drooled on laptop, very nice car!]

European Scirocco bumpers fit closer to the body, look better and weigh less. They do cost, but they're findable for a Mk2.

North American market bumpers stick out more, called "NA" or sometimes (with disdain) "park benches".

Do some searching and you can find pics of Mk2's with Euro bumps, I think I saw a set in the Classifieds recently. More searching will give you an idea of 'reasonable' price.

Very pretty car, I like the color. :thumbup: Welcome to the madness!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^ And keep in mind that the deeper you'll get in the addiction, the higher the threshold of what is _reasonable_ will be :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Parkbenches:



Euro bumpers (see how happy it makes them?):



(same silver car!)


----------



## FlatWaterMisfit (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow.... huge diference.... Yep I got to get me some....lol and thanks I scored on this one the guy took $1300 for it I really don't think he knew what he had.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The MkI version....fast?



The day my 16V's life changed for ever (note big front MkI bumper):



Faster!





MkI Euros are super rare, so if you stumble on a low priced set, buy them on spec and resell them for parts you want. Or give them to me, I have friends who would make good use of them (right Inga?). :laugh:

Oh, and after reading this:

http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/the-volkswagen-scene-sucks-sometimes-1531778651


I realized that I just said your car was great, but I would change something.....and that was not my intent. The North American bumpers look to be in good shape and they do offer better low speed bump protection. I like the others because they take weight off the far ends of the car. And I like how they look. But you may want to keep what you have, and that's all fine too. So there ya go. I think I speak for the group when I say that I love them all, and am always happy to see another one on the road and in good hands. And when will it be spring?????? Getting stir crazy.:screwy:


----------



## FlatWaterMisfit (Feb 16, 2014)

I realized that I just said your car was great, but I would change something.....and that was not my intent. The North American bumpers look to be in good shape and they do offer better low speed bump protection. I like the others because they take weight off the far ends of the car. And I like how they look. But you may want to keep what you have, and that's all fine too. So there ya go. I think I speak for the group when I say that I love them all, and am always happy to see another one on the road and in good hands. And when will it be spring?????? Getting stir crazy.:screwy:[/QUOTE]

no offence taken at all. I do like the look of the euros. either way this forums are to share and learn new things, at the end of the day i think it be boring if all this cars looked the same. i believe that when yuo are bringing and old car back to life we add our own flavor to them. with that said i do apreciate all the ideas and examples and i dont take ofence to anything like that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

FlatWaterMisfit said:


> no offence taken at all. I do like the look of the euros. either way this forums are to share and learn new things, at the end of the day i think it be boring if all this cars looked the same. i believe that when yuo are bringing and old car back to life we add our own flavor to them. with that said i do apreciate all the ideas and examples and i dont take ofence to anything like that.


Well good. I too like the variety. If you saw my herd you'd see that. So my big concern in life is what to get Klaus for his 35th birthday. It's a pretty big milestone, right? Someone else in the household is 15. Her gifts will be less remarkable but no less expensive I suspect. Can't believe she is so old.

I guess Carrots is 30! I wonder if she will get anything special this year?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> MkI Euros are super rare, so if you stumble on a low priced set, buy them Or give them to me, I have friends who would make good use of them.
> 
> ...The North American bumpers look to be in good shape and they do offer better low speed bump protection. I like the others because they take weight off the far ends of the car. And I like how they look. But you may want to keep what you have, and that's all fine too. So there ya go. I think I speak for the group when I say that I love them all, and am always happy to see another one on the road and in good hands.


I happened to be reading this and agree that euro-bumpers look pretty good.

While E was in the kitchen, writing out the grocery list, I was on the computer, and I exclaimed "Euro bumpers really _do_ look great!".

E ran over, saying, "Where? Are they for sale?".

I was just tryin' to say, "I want some. I want a set".

Looks like it doesn't work that way.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> I happened to be reading this and agree that euro-bumpers look pretty good.
> 
> While E was in the kitchen, writing out the grocery list, I was on the computer, and I exclaimed "Euro bumpers really _do_ look great!".
> 
> ...


The way E shops for veedub parts it might! MkII are more available at least. And I am in Midwestern, home of all good things A1. The only disgnostics are likely to be on the A4 chassis though....there are a few of those here too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And when will it be *spring*?????? Getting stir crazy.:screwy:


We might be getting closer now.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> The way E shops for veedub parts it might! MkII are more available at least.


So true. Who knew that guys could be such power shoppers?

And the Icy One is also keeping an eye out for a set for me. I saw he was shopping in another thread, too bad they're for a mk1.

Boys are so sweeet :heart:.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> And the Icy One is keeping an eye out for a set of Mk1 Euro-bumpers, but they're for his greedy *self.*
> 
> Doesn't give a d*mn about *my* needs.
> 
> Men are such heartless uncaring *b*stards.* :heart:.


FTFY. :laugh: + :heart:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> FTFY. :laugh: + :heart:



LOL. Happy bumper shopping. Regardless of the outcome, Sciroccos somewhere will be happy, and that's all that matters. :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

"C:\Program Files\Seasons\Spring\Spring.exe" has started loading here. Yays! 
Weatherman says that loading will fail tonight, though - rain will turn to snow, 6-10" expected tomorrow. 

:banghead:    :facepalm: :thumbdown: :what:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

60 F high today, 8 F low tomorrow. :banghead:

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

RD engine in Northern Virginia they are asking $100
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6931396-FS-8v-1-8-RD-Motor&p=85086723#post85086723


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Shirtsleeves and canopy partly open here today; Snowmageddon tomorrow. Cruel tease, this faux spring. :thumbdown:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Shirtsleeves and canopy partly open here today; Snowmageddon tomorrow. Cruel tease, this faux spring. :thumbdown:


I like the sound of that first part.  How were the brakes?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I like the sound of that first part.  How were the brakes?


Stopped by the first turnoff! Or did you mean the bug? Hers suck. ABS is confused. 

In ACTUAL SCIROCCO NEWS....the glob of frozen stuff behind Klaus was warm enough to shovel flat-ish. Mind you, it may reappear shortly. So far just rain from this winter storm......which was good for hauling Mom people to emerg. for the third time this week. Getting old just sucks.:thumbdown:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cuppie said:


> "C:\Program Files\Seasons\Spring\Spring.exe" has started loading here. Yays!


Awww, that was a virus dude... :banghead:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Awww, that was a virus dude... :banghead:


Awesome! :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Awww, that was a virus dude... :banghead:


Not virus - buggy code. Tends to hang on startup, occasionally causes nature to throw a BSoD; nature then reverts to "last known state." :laugh: 

That definitely happened today.....


I'd like to drive a Scirocco. Normally, I can by now. This year, notsomuch. 
Hell, I can't even get her out of her corner yet. Hella-cold winter + massive total snowfall = my garage moved. A lot. As did the driveway. Wilda sits in the new "low spot." 
PROBLEM: a good portion of the snow melt ran into the garage, and pooled on that side. It then froze. Her skates are encased in ice.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Not virus - buggy code. Tends to hang on startup, occasionally causes nature to throw a BSoD; nature then reverts to "last known state." :laugh:



Sounds more like Malware.to me.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, off on my monthly trip back home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Shirtsleeves and canopy partly open here today; Snowmageddon tomorrow. Cruel tease, this faux spring. :thumbdown:


Good morning. :wave:










Not my picture, but that is my neighborhood this morning. ^^


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Good morning. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Got a feeling there will be a LOT of "special hot chocolate" this weekend. (nearest emoticon equivalent -> :beer::laugh Yeah, I'm finally dug out here. Once you get near the pavement it melts fast, which is good and bad. The bad being the glob of slush that flash freezes in the shovel at -18C and does not exit when hurled. :thumbdown: Though I think we are warmer now. I tossed my coat, so it HAS to be at least up to ten below. 

Pictures are coming. It's really pretty and sunny out there today. :thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Good morning. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't miss living in that neighborhood when I see this... courage, if you guys are lucky in a week or two it will be all plowed, or melted.:thumbup::laugh:

But now, I have to deal with this:


But luckily, If needed I have this:


And this :snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

4motion would be nice, but I have the bug. I took her up to Midwestern, and Drew "hooked her up to the computer to clear the codes". It always ends up like this in the shed. 



Luckily he didn't harvest any large, lumplike parts. Yet. She's still out roaming the roads. :thumbup:



The yard looks great this time of year:



And I have been enjoying it. 



I *WAS* thinking about having a :beer: on the patio, but it was buried. 



And even though I shovelled it blew back in overnight:



The snow stayed on the trees amazingly well considering the winds gusting to 40 kts.



And the snow DOES hide the weeds and other nasty things:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Enough talk about winter, it's almost SPRING!

And on that note, CINCY!

East Coast Caravan details are here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-2014-Cincy-East-Coast-GRAND-Caravan-thread!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Enough talk about winter, it's almost SPRING!


Yeah, I wish. We just got pounded with snow again for a day and a half and then sub zero temps last night. Winter is really trying to stick around this year.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Here:

-54 C / -66 F
15 knots wind
wind chill -77 C / -106 F

WFW, ya know?

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Not a bad Friday today. A friend who had been looking to buy an airplane for some time found one he was pretty sure he wanted. But it was in eastern South Dakota. We ended up meeting up with the seller outside of Rockford IL. The plane checked out, money was exchanged and back home we went. Great trip on a beautiful day, the only thing that made it difficult were the very blustery winds. It made the takeoffs and landings a bit challenging, but no metal was harmed so it's all good. The trip to Illinois took nearly three and a half hours, but the return trip went much quicker.



The rings at the lower left are Chicago's airspace, distance to destination (just outside Dayton) is 182 (nautical) miles, and the speed over the ground is 176 knots. For the non-boat drivers that use real miles, that's 210 miles and 202 mph, respectively. The wind on the ground was similarly impessive. 

And to top it off, I drove da 'Ho too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lucky you! I got to ride the train  Yeah, this is an adventure, staying in a great (okay, cheap) hotel next door to a "gentleman's club" in Montreal. The music wasn't too loud and the bed here is really soft, though gravity seems to pull you to the middle of it...hard use maybe? They will have coffee but not till 8am. It is sunny and warm here. (okay, without the sun and warmth...more grey and damp-cold) But there are tons of interesting eateries, and two doors down is a microbrewery, so I can go sample what they have to offer. I think we're going to do IMAX and museums today. Denny and Waterfall have Habs tickets tonight. Not sure what I'm doing yet, maybe they're hiring next door and I can go earn some money? (Ewwwwww). So that's the update.


----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)

*Introduction*

Hello,
Just joined and was curious if there are any 'Rocco lovers around Toledo, OH. I recently purchased an 87 16v and have been digging through forums looking for whatever info I can find. I am not new to the Scirocco as I had an 86 8v about 5 years back. My 16v is a project car although it does not need much but I would like to do a bit of customization to it. I will post pics at some point for those interested.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm down the road in Dayton so not **overly** far away. MrPill is out somewhere between Toledo and Bowling Green though he doesn't post all that often. And that's about all I know of for close-by folk. (Oh, there's a couple folks from Cleveland and eastern Ohio too.)

We love pictures of Sciroccos (hint hint) and you had probably just go ahead and cancel anything else you were going to do on the weekend of June 6-8 as that's when a lot of the good folk of this forum get together for our annual "family reunion." It takes place near Wilmington OH and is considered to be an excellent way to spend a weekend. (Search "Cincy")

So in all seriousness, tell us about you, your car etc etc.


----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)

vwdaun said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm down the road in Dayton so not **overly** far away. MrPill is out somewhere between Toledo and Bowling Green though he doesn't post all that often. And that's about all I know of for close-by folk. (Oh, there's a couple folks from Cleveland and eastern Ohio too.)
> 
> ...



I read over the "Cincy" event, sounds like fun. I will definitely try and make it, not sure if my 'Rocco will be up to it by then though. 
I used to go to Dayton to hang with a friend down there it isn't all that far.

So, about me. I am 39 and have been a Scirocco fan since my wife and I bought one for $400 about five years ago. It was an 86 8v with 286k on it though it ran very well and the body was 95% clean. I had to sell it about a year after I got it to pay some bills :banghead:. Sold it for what I paid for it to a VW collector and have missed it since.
My wife was perusing craigslist and came across an 87 16v with 170k for $1350 which had a bit of front end damage and a clutch issue. Aside from the front end the body seemed pretty clean and the interior workable. A plus to it were the after market g-racing wheels covered with Toyo street-comp tires for the back and Kumho for the front and the koni adjustable suspension. I paid $1150 for it.
Drove the car home and since have been fixing some of the small issues. The drivers door latch was not working so I pulled that apart and simplified the design so I could keep the door closed. Will be buying a new latch soon. The idle is horrible on the car which I haven't put much into trouble shooting since I am pretty sure alot of the issue lays in the ngk plugs. My 87 would run on nothing but Bosch plugs (good story that one).
The clutch works on the car but as you drive it works less and less. Going to change the cable for now until I get the time to change the clutch.
Just grabbed some pics, it is cold out there. Will post them in another reply since this one is a bit long.


----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ginster86roc [aka: "Good" Carl ] PM sent.

- "Bad" Karl :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi there, posting from sunny Montreal! By sunny, I mean I think I got frostbite on my butt-cheeks watching the St Pat's parade today. :laugh: On the plus side, I gotmtomsee MTLmarc's Scirocco and visit with him and FredyBender. That was fun! Time for bed now, I'll post pics from the train Tuesday.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Seems to be a little slow in here today. Sadly I have nothing new to report.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Seems to be a little slow in here today. Sadly I have nothing new to report.



Well, my only news is that I am on a train heading back home. That's it from me for now.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Seems to be a little slow in here today. Sadly I have nothing new to report.


Ditto. I feel so...lame.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Ditto. I feel so...lame.


Winter sucks.

And Cathy? At least you're having an adventure!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

​


vwdaun said:


> Winter sucks.
> 
> And Cathy? At least you're having an adventure!


Here I'm lame too

1) Winter still has a grip on us. 
2) both the littlest one and I are home sick
3) no scirocco work has been done 
4) see number 1

some pics from this winter:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Winter sucks.
> 
> And Cathy? At least you're having an adventure!


Winter just does not want to go away. Next week we are going to take a little trip and enjoy spring weather for a couple of weeks, but then we'll be back and it will probably still be winter here.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Randomly found on eBay: 
NOS MkII "Scirocco 8v" mats, black w/ red lettering. $40. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-SCIROCCO...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2337a60fcd&vxp=mtr 

(If they were 16v mats, I would buy them RIGHT NOW. Y'all wouldn't know about them "for sale" - you'd know when I got them.  )


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

hhhhhmmmmm red.....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Specifying "8V" on the mats seems kinda like putting an emblem on a car that says "not turbo"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Specifying "8V" on the mats seems kinda like putting an emblem on a car that says "not turbo"


Party pooper


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Sounds like the kind of thing that I should buy..... and I did. Thanks Cuppie!


Today I went over to raulito's house where my Scirocco has been abandoned since November. I jumpstarted it with a jump box, and drove over to Advance to charge the battery. 

The car drove great, but I hear things. Wheel bearing. And those brakes need fixing - something about a master cylinder. Gotta get Cincy-ready.

Turns out the battery was bad, so I swapped it out for a 90/T-5 battery - slightly wider than a group 42, but with 650 cold cranking amps. I think it's the battery used in the mk4s.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You're welcome, Timob! 
I figured someone in this bunch would snap them up quick - but, damn! :laugh: 

Yeah, those sound like things you should take care of before road trip. Brakes are important....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

We seem to be going winter-to-spring on a fairly quick cycle these days. Friday and Saturday were nice, moderate temps and sunshine. Sunday and Monday were chilly / cold. Today was Sunny and moderate again... took advantage of the situation by driving the 'Ho to work, knocking off early and logging a few landings in the Champ. Damn I've missed that airplane.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Winter sucks.
> 
> And Cathy? At least you're having an adventure!



Ummm, yeah. It was an adventure for sure. I needed home for a rest. In every sense of the phrase!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well at least someone is getting close to spring. We are expecting snow tonight and again on Saturday. Cold and windy next week. :thumbdown:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well at least someone is getting close to spring. We are expecting snow tonight and again on Saturday. Cold and windy next week. :thumbdown:


Yup, same deal here. With rain to make things a sloppy mess and then a skating rink. I've only fallen twice in the last week. The second tome was this morning when I turned around to watch someone else fall.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cathy and John please be cafeful while walking in these snowy conditions, we want to see you both at Cincy in a few months


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

punchbug said:


> . I've only fallen twice in the last week.











Couldn't resist.
[/joke]

Seriously, watch out, manual trans sucks with a broken wrist.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

onurB said:


> Couldn't resist.
> [/joke]
> 
> 
> Seriously, watch out, manual trans sucks with a broken wrist.



Too ordinary. I want THIS:











Yeah, my mother in law did the broken wrist thing. My mom had the nasty leg-eating infection with her fall. (both fell indoors) I just have a scuffed knee. And of course a loss of pride....after this long living here I should be able to tell ice from water.  Yesterday's looked exactly like a puddle, WHICH IT SHOULD BE IN LATE MARCH!!!! :banghead: I'm just working a lot so I can take time off in the nice weather if it ever comes. 

PLus, if I am HOME, then I will have to deal with the pigsty known as my shop. What a mess it is! Maybe we should post up pics of our garages before and after spring cleanup. I somehow figure I'm not the only one, and if I want to drive anything fun, I need to clear a path out there.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

A garage pic would be hilarious. I have not organized the garage since the move so everything is just "shoved" in there. And it's really been too cold to spend too much time out there without some sort of supplemental heat.

On a positive note, I heard a robin this morning! That is a good sign, right?

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

A study in contrasts:




Yes, those are real flowers. Happy First Day of Spring :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Snowdrops are tough little cookies. I saw tundra swans today, so that's a sign of spring. :thumbup: Problem was they were flying south. :thumbdown:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

onurB said:


>





punchbug said:


>


Not to wish any ill will on anybody, but do those things come with cupholders?:beer:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I need to take a business trip to the little Alpine town of 7,000 people called Oberkochen, Germany. When I searched rental cars, how was I suppose to refuse this one?









Cue the list of people complaining "it's not a real Scirocco, blah blah blah", even though they've never driven one nor even seen one in person :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Well I need to take a business trip to the little Alpine town of 7,000 people called Oberkochen, Germany. When I searched rental cars, how was I suppose to refuse this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not from me. We'll be there from 3/27 to 4/10 and the last two days are some "me time" and I also have a New Scirocco reserved, but in Hamburg. Going to finally make it Wolfsburg. We'll be spending our first 4 days about an hour north of Oberkochen. Enjoy the trip! There are a lot of nice towns around there-Rothenburg, Dinkelsbuhl, Nordlingen etc


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> PLus, if I am HOME, then I will have to deal with the pigsty known as my shop. What a mess it is! Maybe we should post up pics of our garages before and after spring cleanup. I somehow figure I'm not the only one, and if I want to drive anything fun, I need to clear a path out there.


Funny, this weekend's agenda (which starts in two more hours) involves cleaning up / organizing the garage and building a workbench for said garage. I'm not sure I want the photographic evidence out there of just how buried under empty boxes and other assundry items my 16v is right now. :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Funny, this weekend's agenda (which starts in two more hours) involves cleaning up / organizing the garage and building a workbench for said garage. I'm not sure I want the photographic evidence out there of just how buried under empty boxes and other assundry items my 16v is right now. :facepalm:




Oh just do it. It can't be worse than mine. It has half an Ercoupe barfed into it. Plus the remains of various other projects, mechanical and construction stuff. And the never ending array of vintage VW junk.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Not from me. We'll be there from 3/27 to 4/10 and the last two days are some "me time" and I also have a New Scirocco reserved, but in Hamburg. Going to finally make it Wolfsburg. We'll be spending our first 4 days about an hour north of Oberkochen. Enjoy the trip! There are a lot of nice towns around there-Rothenburg, Dinkelsbuhl, Nordlingen etc


Enjoy your visit to Wolfsburg & plan on spending a full day at the VW Automuseum : http://automuseum.volkswagen.de/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Enjoy your visit to Wolfsburg & plan on spending a full day at the VW Automuseum : http://automuseum.volkswagen.de/


I will, but I won't be able to spend a whole day there. After 12 days of relaxing and taking our time seeing things, these two days on my own will be busy. One U boat, one panzer museum, autostadt and the museum, a water bridge and an aircraft museum. Plus about 7 hours of driving.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

pchassin said:


> A study in contrasts:


You need some old school hide-away system for those headlights...a la Cougar


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Enjoy your visit to Wolfsburg & plan on spending a full day at the VW Automuseum : http://automuseum.volkswagen.de/



2 things I MUST have from this pic: I need those flairs and that side-view mirror. NEED!!!!

Also another thing I need to do, is build a workbench in the garage as well. I saw a nice simple fold-down bench design that would work perfectly and I want to replicate it in the new place.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I took my "before" pics this morning, but my workday got extended to the point where I couldn't do any garage cleaning by the time I got home. My sunny day will go away before tomorrow...back to winter. Sure felt like spring today! :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Well I need to take a business trip to the little Alpine town of 7,000 people called Oberkochen, Germany. When I searched rental cars, how was I suppose to refuse this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much win. 



cholland_ said:


> Cue the list of people complaining "it's not a real Scirocco, blah blah blah", even though they've never driven one *nor even seen one in person* :thumbup:


Well, FYI, there was a blue one last June in Ohio ... opcorn: :wave::vampire:ic:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Well, FYI, there was a blue one last June in Ohio ... opcorn: :wave::vampire:ic:


Yeah but he blew off Cincy, too cool for us or something.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Yeah but he blew off Cincy, too cool for us or something.


hopefully *cholland_* will make an appearance at Cincy this year in a 1986 Scirocco :wave:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Yeah but he blew off Cincy, too cool for us or something.


I was in Munich...



California 16v said:


> hopefully *cholland_* will make an appearance at Cincy this year in a 1986 Scirocco :wave:


That's the plan! Two road trips in two Sciroccos in two weeks...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cholland_ said:


> I was in Munich...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan! Two road trips in two Sciroccos in two weeks...


:thumbup:

Today's horoscope: Saturday, Mar 22, 2014 Share with friends: 

You, along with a significant other in your life, could be very busy trying to make time to see each other today, Sagittarius.

Hmm, where DID I put Klausie's key? :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I love Cincy, but Munich is an acceptable excuse to miss it. That and death.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:laugh::wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Exactly Marc. Here's our freaking spring right now, with more to come Wednesday:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Exactly Marc. Here's our freaking spring right now, with more to come Wednesday:


Yeah, March should have been more like spring. And it's almost April.

In other news around here,  (horoscope worked out fine :thumbup That is all.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I love Cincy, but Munich is an acceptable excuse to miss it. That and death.


Dude and kids graduating high school. There!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Dude and kids graduating high school. There!!


Okay, you are allowed to use that excuse ONCE. For subsequent children, you do this:

1. Join Parents council/ PTA/whatever
2. Insist that early June is a terrible time for grad since there are too many mosquitoes/terrorist threats/bats...whatever looks like it will work. 
3. 

Death is also not an acceptable excuse BTW. We have had death there before, we can do that again so you will just blend in.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> PLus, if I am HOME, then I will have to deal with the pigsty known as my shop. What a mess it is! Maybe we should post up pics of our garages before and after spring cleanup. I somehow figure I'm not the only one, and if I want to drive anything fun, I need to clear a path out there.


So Friday was designated as "clean the shop / garage day" since it was in the mid-60s outside. It was not pretty to start with. Mind you, I've been here a year and have yet to do any major work on a car in the garage, part of that stemming from not really organizing it / getting a workbench up etc etc.

This is what I started with:





Ended up a bit tidier.



AND thanks to some major help from Brad, I have a nice new workbench. (I'm SURE the neighbors loved the saw running at 11:00 o'clock last night in front of the house. :laugh



Still have a few minor odd-n-ends to sort out / organize, but it's DRASTICALLY better than what I started out with. First project? Pull the head off the 16v.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Ended up a bit tidier.
> [/IMG][/URL]
> 
> First project? Pull the head off the 16v.


First project ought to be to take the boxes off the car.
Doin' sumthin' like that 'round here is likely to get a person killed.

I like the cat, by the way.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> First project ought to be to take the boxes off the car.
> Doin' sumthin' like that 'round here is likely to get a person killed.
> 
> I like the cat, by the way.


Funny. I always thought that car was catless


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> First project ought to be to take the boxes off the car.
> Doin' sumthin' like that 'round here is likely to get a person killed.


Yep, normally it would here too. That should tell you how bad the mess was.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Funny. I always thought that car was catless


LOL! No actually the 16v still has a cat. In this case, two. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Yep, normally it would here too. That should tell you how bad the mess was.


"stuff piled on a Scirocco" means one of three things.


1. The car is way dead.
2. The car is sleeping for the winter and won't mind some blankets
3. The owner needs to: 3a. Build a better workbench, or 3b. Clean off the existing one.

In your case, I know it is #2, headed shortly for #3b. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> "stuff piled on a Scirocco" means one of three things.
> 
> 
> 1. The car is way dead.
> ...


I'll pick number 3. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I'll pick number 3. :laugh:


I know you will! Oddly I've visited both of these shelves, err, cars this winter.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

pchassin said:


> First project ought to be to take the boxes off the car.
> Doin' sumthin' like that 'round here is likely to get a person killed.
> 
> I like the cat, by the way.


All those X-9 boxes......must be a new brand of beer.......???:beer:
Work bench install must have been very difficult.....!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

The X-9 boxes were reams of paper originally, and then for several years, storage location for a large magazine collection. I've since unpacked said collection hence all the empty boxes to be recycled.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok, took a couple pics of the current garage mess yesterday:










Yeah, I have my work cut out for me. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I see a big white space LordV. So are we waiting for the fog to clear or what? (side note, a Hasselblad that went on the moon missions just sold for 550K Euros...talk about collector's cameras!)

So I came in late yesterday from a secret mission involving VWs, (with parts in my arms for safe storage) and Denny handed me the phone: "It's Chris about the parts"...I'm thinking Cuppie? Canfield? Bennett? Which Chris???? What did I offer to sell???" 
It was in fact a guy that wanted an Ercoupe part left over from an upgrade I did. My brain is just hardwired to link "parts" with "Sciroccos", LOL
YAY! -11*C!! (seasonal is 7*C, not seeing THAT this week!) Ah well, no lawn to mow, no weeding, no mud.....there are advantages.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ok, took a couple pics of the current garage mess yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So something backwards happen to me with respects to the garage. Rodolfo sat hibernating in it for a good while this winter. The vanagon as usual carries the babies to school, swimming, ballet, or what have you with me at the wheel. Now I cant remember why, but it was maybe the exhaust or the axle, but the vanagon became temporally incapacitated. I needed to drive the girls still so out came Rodolfo to step in... That is when Joe's-brothers-friend go the picture in the wild of Rodolfo trekking to work one morning.

Since that point we had some new (to us) furniture arrive from Ann's parents and while dealing with selling our old things, we had to house them in Rodolfo's spot. Since then we had the Polar Vortex, extreme temperatures and a never ending influx of stuff into the garage....

That chore seems monumental now!

So in short, I will snap some pics to show you what Im dealing with.... BTW I think I have a work bench... There was a potting table to :what:

el t


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Clean up if you must.
But remember, when Spring _really_ does arrive, you have to stop cleaning.
Because it'll just be _too_ nice out to clean.

That gives you about a month to figure out your own avoidance tactics.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, it's snowing right now..... :screwy: 

Is _is_ *March* 25th today, isn't it?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> So, it's snowing right now..... :screwy:
> 
> Is _is_ *March* 25th today, isn't it?


As I stated on Instagram...

*Go home, Winter! You're drunk!*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The eastern part of Maine has a blizzard warning for tomorrow and that's just a little to close to us because we are flying out tomorrow. Not much we can do, beside hope they don't cancel the flight.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The eastern part of Maine has a blizzard warning for tomorrow and that's just a little to close to us because we are flying out tomorrow. Not much we can do, beside hope they don't cancel the flight.


Or hope they DO if it is warranted. We had snow streamers, but not much buildup. Just enough threat for them to brine the roads. 

IN other news, I am the proud mother of 8 baby guppies. And we had a fun adventure when I took mom for a tooth extraction. She thought she was off the hook when the power went out, but nope. They can still pull teeth, but not much else (like tilt the chair, or call up XRays, for example).


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We had snow this morning. 
And it was really cold and windy, too. Bleh.

@ Cathy, congratulations on becoming a mom again. Separate out those kiddies from their daddy, so as they don't become dinner.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Or hope they DO if it is warranted. We had snow streamers, but not much buildup. Just enough threat for them to brine the roads.
> 
> IN other news, I am the proud mother of 8 baby guppies. And we had a fun adventure when I took mom for a tooth extraction. She thought she was off the hook when the power went out, but nope. They can still pull teeth, but not much else (like tilt the chair, or call up XRays, for example).


*PM sent.*





and by the by.....why the talk about dental work...of all things? 




<---*hates* dental work. :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> We had snow this morning.
> And it was really cold and windy, too. Bleh.
> 
> @ Cathy, congratulations on becoming a mom again. Separate out those kiddies from their daddy, so as they don't become dinner.


No worries. They're in their own tank with another litter and two shrimp. They are SO tiny!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

ginster86roc said:


> and by the by.....why the talk about dental work...of all things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. I doubt anybody _likes_ it, but I fall in to that category of especially hating it. I have only had one cavity ever, but I have also not been to the dentist in about 6 years. :vampire:

Also;










Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Got a text this morning that the flight to Philly was cancelled. Damn! Mandy got on the phone and a half hour later we had an earlier flight out of Bangor and apparently first class now. So instead of having 7 hours to get ready, we have about 2. At least vacation is still on. :thumbup:


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Okay, you are allowed to use that excuse ONCE.
> Death is also not an acceptable excuse BTW. We have had death there before, we can do that again so you will just blend in.


Yeah. No excuses! I'm moving up there 2 weeks prior, so I should be able to attend (finally). Been too long.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Allyn said:


> Yeah. No excuses! I'm moving up there 2 weeks prior, so I should be able to attend (finally). Been too long.


About damn time!!!!!!! You going green?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Allyn said:


> Yeah. No excuses! I'm moving up there 2 weeks prior, so I should be able to attend (finally). Been too long.


So you WILL be in the neighborhood. EX-cellent.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

punchbug said:


> About damn time!!!!!!! You going green?


Taste the rainbow:



The Rieger *does* need its front spoiler redone, but we'll see. At a minimum we'll show up in the GTI and GSR, provided we're not in the middle of the move that weekend.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, this was posted to the Syncronized mailing list on Tuesday. I told Katie about it, and, I kinda-think that she maybe-wants it. :what: 
'86 QSW. On its second owner. 38,000 miles. Some _minor _exterior bruises (OO was 'an old lady'), interior is immaculate. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/110692473202985428959/albums/5665601315144404641 
Problem 1: it's in (I think) Idaho. 
Problem 2: No time.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Random parts question. 
Anyone with a working 'older' version of ETKA: 
'86 Quantum Syncro Wagon. Can you get me dimensions of the rear lower shock bolt, so I can source replacements (not having to 'best guess' it would be great) before I do rear shocks on mine? 

Thanks!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

cuppie said:


> So, this was posted to the Syncronized mailing list on Tuesday. I told Katie about it, and, I kinda-think that she maybe-wants it. :what:
> '86 QSW. On its second owner. 38,000 miles. Some _minor _exterior bruises (OO was 'an old lady'), interior is immaculate.
> https://plus.google.com/photos/110692473202985428959/albums/5665601315144404641
> Problem 1: it's in (I think) Idaho.
> Problem 2: No time.



  

Oh eM Gee ! what a beauty !!!

awesome find, buy it, SAVE it

:thumbup:


:wave:
Lars


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Random parts question.
> Anyone with a working 'older' version of ETKA:
> '86 Quantum Syncro Wagon. Can you get me dimensions of the rear lower shock bolt, so I can source replacements (not having to 'best guess' it would be great) before I do rear shocks on mine?
> 
> Thanks!


Should be an M10x70. :thumbup:

Edit for ownage:










Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Brendan! 
Now it's bolt-hunting time (rather not have to order just a couple of bolts from McMaster-Carr if I don't have to.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Should be an M10x70. :thumbup:
> 
> Brendan


Geez Louise! At least a PICTURE of the bolt eh? ^  :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> So, this was posted to the Syncronized mailing list on Tuesday. I told Katie about it, and, I kinda-think that she maybe-wants it. :what:
> '86 QSW. On its second owner. 38,000 miles. Some _minor _exterior bruises (OO was 'an old lady'), interior is immaculate.
> https://plus.google.com/photos/110692473202985428959/albums/5665601315144404641
> Problem 1: it's in (I think) Idaho.
> Problem 2: No time.


WOW! What a time capsule.



punchbug said:


> Geez Louise! At least a PICTURE of the bolt eh? ^  :facepalm: :laugh:


As you wish.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> As you wish.


ftfy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> ftfy


 Well, keep at it, but I *WAS*suggesting that someone had owned the page and we DO still have rules, don't we????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... we DO still have rules, don't we????


Yeah, mountain roads rule. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Well, keep at it, but I *WAS*suggesting that someone had owned the page and we DO still have rules, don't we????


Fixed!!

Sorry bout that. Weekends for me are usually "internet blackout" times. 

Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Five Of The Coolest Nearly Extinct Cars From The 70s And 80s

"The attrition rate of cars from the mid-disco to late Reagan-era is huge. And while we’d love to see someone somewhere driving any one of the cars on this list, in truth, we can’t remember the last time we saw any of them. Here are five of our favorite nearly extinct cars:"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Wow, great article. 

Marc, I didn't even recognize that as my car with the stock wheels and bumpers. Weird!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Marc, it's still a toss-up.

Having owned both a Mk2 Ford Capri and Mk1 Scirocco and having enjoyed driving both of them...I think I'd just need one of each in my garage. That'll fix the itch.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Did somebody say Capri?










Brendan


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

ping


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> So Friday ...





punchbug said:


> "stuff piled on a Scirocco" means one of three things.
> 
> 1. The car is way dead.
> 2. The car is sleeping for the winter and won't mind some blankets
> ...





Mtl-Marc said:


> I'll pick number 3. :laugh:





punchbug said:


> I know you will! Oddly I've visited both of these shelves, err, cars this winter.


:wave::laugh:

Believe it or not, today, April 1st, I did put plates on the Scirocco, removed all the crap stored on the roof, and I actually drove the dang clunker around town a bit, today! :thumbup::beer::laugh::wave::heart::vampire:


edit: Also got stuck in a snow bank driving out of the storage space. Friend pushed the Scirocco to help me get unstuck. :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Drove mine too yesterday. Heavy rains a few days back mean no salt or snow...  nice day for a ride. 

Nothing is ever piled on mine except some dust.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Drove mine too yesterday. Heavy rains a few days back mean no salt or snow...  nice day for a ride.
> 
> Nothing is ever piled on mine except some dust.


Hi there, Mr. Bee! :wave:

I tried to drive mine today...dead battery. Didn't have the time to deal with the jumper cables. I just bought a new one last year. I'm hoping my alternator isn't kaput.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey folks, been a long time since I've had the opportunity to post here. :wave:

Finally putting the work back into my Scirocco, as the floors on my MK3 daily are too rotted to drive. I am going to return to driving the S1 on a daily basis, but it needs a bit of time and energy spent on it before I may do that.

I've posted a thread in the 8v forums, but am always curious to hear all of your opinions. Anyone with any valuable information to add (I know there's plenty here), feel free: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6946772-Pulling-the-motor-apart-what-to-do-while-there

Hope everyone is well - there are a lot of great build threads floating around right now. I'm hoping to add to these with mine.

- Jacob :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So anything I did paled by comparison with that, but I did have a wee adventure involving brakes. Suffice to say I got lucky on that one. :thumbup:




Bringing this old post back.

Local news this week. This must be SOP for new pilots. Who knows...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Bringing this old post back.
> 
> Local news this week. This must be SOP for new pilots. Who knows...


Looks like those things would rather land on that big flat thing on top than those teeny wheels! In other news, I am being entertained by families of "Little Miss Sunshine" down here in the sunshine state!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Looks like those things would rather land on that big flat thing on top than those teeny wheels! In other news, I am being entertained by families of "Little Miss Sunshine" down here in the sunshine state!


Welcome to Florida


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hi there, Mr. Bee! :wave:
> 
> I tried to drive mine today...dead battery. Didn't have the time to deal with the jumper cables. I just bought a new one last year. I'm hoping my alternator isn't kaput.


^this, except it was last week, and I only wanted to move her over to accommodate an outgoing kitchen that will be ongoing to my hangar at some point. Loves me some free workbenches! I 'm dealing with the horrors of northern pasty white skin in the Florida sun this morning, hell, I tell you. hard to take this summer paradise. harder yet because I am headed home after breakfast.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> I 'm dealing with the horrors of northern pasty white skin in the Florida sun this morning, hell, I tell you. hard to take this summer paradise. harder yet because I am headed home after breakfast.


Wow that was a short visit to the Sunshine 

Sorry I missed you while you're in Florida, but I'm currently out West in California visiting relatives


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm flying somewhat over Dayton/Columbus right now. In-flight WiFi is not as fun as getting on 3G cellular modem at 2000ft in Daunt's airplane though!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^That's pretty cool, not to mention complex. 
Didja wave when ya passed overhead?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hiya, everybody!

I have to say, for the 8th of April, things seem _awfully_ quiet around here. Not nearly the pre-Cincy hoopla I am used to.

Soooo, what gives? 

I'm a-planning (yes, I said *THE WORD*), on some parts orders for refurbishing various and sundry little tasks on the green bean. I also need to fix that dern brown trim piece at the top of the p/s door. Sun warpage is the pits!

Ok, headed back home. Maybe I can jump that battery and enjoy some SCIROCCO driving tomorrow.

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hiya, everybody!
> 
> I have to say, for the 8th of April, things seem _awfully_ quiet around here. Not nearly the pre-Cincy hoopla I am used to.
> 
> Soooo, what gives?


Well, just busy with other stuff around here as of late. Lots of Scirocco project-stuffs to do around here, and some additional Cincy-prep items for this year too. (Rumour has it we're going to rebuild my parent's deck before June.)

Nice day tomorrow, and I'm off work. So much to do....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, the snow is ALMOST melted in my driveway, and at least this week the road is open. Apparently it was closed most of last week, but nobody bothered to notify residents or emergency services. our phone line got cut and we still have no phone...and as always, no cell signal. At least I won't be called to work!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, the snow is ALMOST melted in my driveway, and at least this week the road is open. Apparently it was closed most of last week, but nobody bothered to notify residents or emergency services. our phone line got cut and we still have no phone...and as always, no cell signal. At least I won't be called to work!


The trail of fail that is your existence in the bush.  j/k. Always an adventure!

And if you can't get called for work, how the hell are you going to earn more gas money? Or work the last "icky" days before nice weather sets in?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well, keep at it, but I *WAS*suggesting that someone had owned the page and we DO still have rules, don't we????


 DUDE! Own the page, its #550 and ebby ting...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> DUDE! Own the page, its #550 and ebby ting...


Yes that is what She said.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I did own the page, but now it automagically went to the last page. Oh well!

And why no pre-Cincy hype? Still some time away, but also. Just bought a house and all that. Suddenly our priorities and "things to prepare for" got re-directed to the house. We also basically spent every dime of savings we had on down-payments and moving expenses so we have that to worry about too. Getting old is a bitch sometimes. 

We are really looking forward to Cincy though as it will be really the only trip we can take this year. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I did own the page, but now it automagically went to the last page. Oh well!
> 
> And why no pre-Cincy hype? Still some time away, but also. Just bought a house and all that. Suddenly our priorities and "things to prepare for" got re-directed to the house. We also basically spent every dime of savings we had on down-payments and moving expenses so we have that to worry about too. Getting old is a bitch sometimes.
> 
> ...


So....if *I* post now, do *I* get to to own????? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> So....if *I* post now, do *I* get to to own????? :laugh:


Hmmm, apparently not.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> So....if *I* post now, do *I* get to to own????? :laugh:





punchbug said:


> Hmmm, apparently not.


Now, it's Cuppie's time to own!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Hrmn, how the hell did that happen? 
Will correct this later. At work now, need to take the time to find something good.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Hrmn, how the hell did that happen?
> Will correct this later. At work now, need to take the time to find something good.....


Hmmm, not looking like the TOP, more like Near The Bottom. :screwy:

Okay, let the editing begin. I have a bunch of pictures from a week ago, so I'll put some up top here and some down lower in the thread. So Monday was a crazy day. I went flying to look at the lake ice, then worked and had the Mazda all packed, ready to head south, waiting in the driveway. So I went to turn onto my road and found this:



I asked where the construction was and they said "just down the road in front of a black barn". Oh, and in a snooty tone "Why did I need to get down the road?", umm, I LIVE here????? We had no notice.  So I was sent around the block, and obviously the road was more clear from that direction. :screwy:

 

It turns out that folks from the city think my black garage is a "barn". :banghead: I tailed that dump truck to my driveway. They were not impressed but tough ****.  Apparently the road was illegally closed for the week I was away, with no notice to fire or medical services. My neighbour couldn't get to work the following day, they'd blocked his driveway. 


Anyway, we were southbound, away from the never ending construction. I knew we were on our way to ******* country when I spotted this at McDonald's. Buddy was from Arkansas, not sure exactly what he was doing, but it looked like minor repairs, like maybe an engine swap. 



We arrived in Dayton and were met by the welcoming committee. 



Okay, to the bottom of the page for the rest.

.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

YEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!! I will kill my entire evening correcting the above ^ with a BIGASS EDIT!! But for now, it seems to finally be SPRING and I am outside doing gardening. About damn time. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Who needed an automatic Scirocco???

http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4363045886.html










boya!!


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Who needed an automatic Scirocco???
> 
> http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4363045886.html
> 
> ...


Nice color, but I've already got that one covered...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

This is the sick/wrong type of thing my friends do.










a '88 4x4 cabby with a 430hp small block chevy, the chassis is from an S10 Blazer.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Back from Germany and headed to bed because in the last 70 hours I've had 8 hours of sleep total, so maybe I'll post more pics later, but here's a little something outside at the Autostadt:


----------



## Subzero_vw (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi everyone !! I just picked up my first scirocco -1988 16v 110k miles on it , alpine white and tree sap. I do construction for a living but do some wrenching on the side. This is my first cis car. Bought it to beat up on my buddies with built up 8v's. I'll post some pics once I figure that out-
Mike


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Welcome Mike.

For pics, you'll need to host them somewhere (like Photobucket etc) and post the URL in the image tags.

Where 'bouts are you located?


----------



## Subzero_vw (Feb 12, 2014)

South central Alaska. Kenai peninsula right on the beach of cook inlet near the Kenai river mouth. Found the scirocco in a guys private vw junkyard/collection in the mountains. I'm glad I found a 16v, its much more fun than the 8v digi golf I had.


----------



## Subzero_vw (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are some pics. It's going to get a flat paint job soon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Subzero_vw said:


> Here are some pics. It's going to get a flat paint job soon.


Looks like a great staring point. What colour of "flat"? are you going for? I should get mine dusted off today, but there are other things I need to attend to. 

So where is the Cincy hype? Let's get this going eh? :wave:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Any tips for pulling an 8v head that seems it may have been on the block a very long time?


----------



## Subzero_vw (Feb 12, 2014)

Well after pressure washing all the tree sap, dust, line needles, and moss of the factory paint I think I might leave it the factory color. The pic I posted hides the real condition of the body. The car had been rolled over by the PO. It was into a ditch of fluffy snow so the damage was minimal for a roll over aside for a few roof dents and a busted door window.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> So where is the Cincy hype? Let's get this going eh? :wave:


Well I could make the drive to Ohio in a Scirocco any time after this coming Friday  ... of course I'd be there 7 weeks ahead the rest of you :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Any tips for pulling an 8v head that seems it may have been on the block a very long time?


Hmm... an old trick, has worked for me in the past.

1] Remove spark plug leads.

2] Remove fuel pump relay or fuse.

Now there is no chance of spark or fuel.

3] Loosen all head bolts in reverse of tightening sequence, but do NOT remove.

4] Run all head bolts down to a 'snug' hand tight, as evenly as possible.

5] Crank starter, maybe 5- 8 seconds at a time.

6] Using a soft headed mallet, tap (NOT 'beat on') head whilst cranking is happening. Obviously, do NOT tap on machined or fragile areas; these heads are aluminum and easy to ufck up if you're not careful.

Compression will provide some force to break the seal of head/ gasket/ block, with the head bolts in place to keep movement and thus inertia under control you should be OK. Be gentle, take your time, don't try to force or lever.

Should do it. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## Subzero_vw (Feb 12, 2014)

Cranking the motor over is a cool trick


----------



## alnmcgov (Sep 29, 2010)

*cranking is a really cool trick !!*

it shouldnt be that hard to pull off though surely?

















ive a spare 8v after conversion if u needing one or parts


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> YEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!! I will kill my entire evening correcting the above ^ with a BIGASS EDIT!! But for now, it seems to finally be SPRING and I am outside doing gardening. About damn time. :heart::thumbup:


Might want to get on to the editing since the weather turned foul again today. Besides, you just had a big adventure and I've not seen one pic from it yet. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Might want to get on to the editing since the weather turned foul again today. Besides, you just had a big adventure and I've not seen one pic from it yet. :laugh:


But it is such a lovely winter day here today! I may want to go play in the snow.....:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Once again...









Also, glad I put on the "summer" shoes last weekend... 3 days ago... when it was *84 freaking degrees!*










Brendan


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

tmechanic said:


> This is the sick/wrong type of thing my friends do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is completely ate-up. Is there any kind of a build thread anywhere for it? :what:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Well I could make the drive to Ohio in a Scirocco any time after this coming Friday  ... of course I'd be there 7 weeks ahead the rest of you :banghead:


Speak for yourself, I was already there, but it was a bit lonely. 



AAAAANNND I went Scirocco stalking while I was in Dayton. I present some pics of "da Ho" :





And yes, she has a cat. Installation is "custom" though!:



We even saw a Scirocco "in the wild"!!!!!:thumbup:



I had business at Skyport too, so we managed a trip there to sell off my elevator. It was surplus from an upgrade and another coupe owner wanted it. :thumbup: This one was in for an annual, it's a 415CD from the looks of it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So there is always a big aviation component in Dayton, and this trip was no exception. We did a visit to a hangar that Brad had been asked to sort/organize for someone. Talk about garage finds!



Brad's Citabria is waiting in there as well, it is "fun to fly" according to the sticker, but flying it right now might prove otherwise. 



Then we went over to help an old friend get legal again:




So we watched the sun rise as we headed south:



And Denny was a great help with the 14 hour drive to Orlando: :facepalm:



Luckily the gnome helped pass the time with various photo shoots: 



The beach was glorious, and my pasty white skin turned red immediately:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Speak for yourself, I was already there, but it was a bit lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for all these ic: Cathy :thumbup:

did you & Daun get a chance talk to the owner of the red 16v to invite them to Cincy this year?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

We left the 16Vs owner a message. He wasn't there, but the business was open to leave a note.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, more pictures. We were only there three days, so we did the beach the first day, then we wanted to go to the "Fantasy of Fight" museum, since it was going to close on April 6 for good ( they are continuing restorations, but without the distraction of having the general public wandering through). We got the tour of their impressive woodshop:



They have this Short Sunderland (it may be Short, but it's kinda big-boned! )



And a nice selection of Gee Bees. I always wondered how small they were. I guess this one has a stall speed of 110 because at 100 the control inputs reverse. THAT would be a bit of a surprise on landing. Apparently it gets a bit unstable above 240.....



Then we went to Sun n Fun for a day.  This was parked on the grounds, must be tough to have to drive in eh?



And of course I had to drool over the echassin version of the Ercoupe....it has a lot of my drool on it by this point!



It was parked next to this other little odd bird that I really want a ride in:



Here are a few from the afternoon airshow, this is a nice trio eh? 



And these guys who snuggle up SO close!



We picked Saturday because there were two airshows ( and it would give me a whole long day to do some shopping...muahahahaha) . I'll send this and add in the next pictures later!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

S1 sound.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> S1 sound.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Then we went over to help an old friend get legal again:


Spent a little quality time riding around in her tonight. Impromptu trip to Columbus for dinner.

Oh and Cathy? What would you say to this?



Wouldn't take much to strip the rest of the way. Looks pretty decent mechanically. And it would be a hell of an adventure bringing it home. (It's outside Seattle.) I hate to admit that it keeps popping up... speaking to me if you will.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: BARNSTORMERS.COM is a Great Place to find Vintage Airplanes


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Spent a little quality time riding around in her tonight. Impromptu trip to Columbus for dinner.
> 
> Oh and Cathy? What would you say to this?
> 
> ...




Third wheel's on the wrong end, and I suppose it has those funny things on the floor. But I am almost funemployed, so let's do this! (wonder how thick of pillow I would need....)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Third wheel's on the wrong end, and I suppose it has those funny things on the floor. But I am almost funemployed, so let's do this! (wonder how thick of pillow I would need....)


You nosedragger pilots... 

And you remember the view from 51A? It's identical. Even you could probably see over the nose just fine.

Anyone wanna buy a Navion?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> You nosedragger pilots...
> 
> And you remember the view from 51A? It's identical. Even you could probably see over the nose just fine.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a Navion?



THAT is right up there with "Anybody want a cat?" :laugh: 

(or a relative. I have a few of those that make me insane too)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> THAT is right up there with "Anybody want a cat?" :laugh:
> 
> (or a relative. I have a few of those that make me insane too)


Oh hush you!  Insanity was such a short trip for me.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


>


What is...A SCIROCCO!










And OWNED.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Before the little ones. Ann and I loved whatching Jeopardy!!

I hope some one with Dvr capabilities recorded Alex reading the clue. 

El t.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

And more of the sickness


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Almost off the first page?

What the hell are you people doing, do I have to fix everything around here myself?

Jeez...


:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Greetings from Michigan City, IN! :wave: I've has a lot of dinners at this Denny's.... 
Training trip to Schaumburg, IL. Off to learn of the i3. 
At least this one will be more class time than drive time (4 day class.) 
And, it's not snowing. And I have a Scirocco to drive.  
However, it has rained for the last 80 miles....... NotFun is hitting the brakes at 75mph, and realizing that you haven't touched them in the last 45 minutes, they're cold, they're wet, and they're going to need a couple seconds to dry out....


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> Greetings from Michigan City, IN! :wave: I've has a lot of dinners at this Denny's....
> Training trip to Schaumburg, IL. Off to learn of the i3.
> At least this one will be more class time than drive time (4 day class.)
> And, it's not snowing. And I have a Scirocco to drive.
> However, it has rained for the last 80 miles....... NotFun is hitting the brakes at 75mph, and realizing that you haven't touched them in the last 45 minutes, they're cold, they're wet, and they're going to need a couple seconds to dry out....



Schaumburg, IL? did you just say/type what I thought you said/typed?
That's spitting distance from Burr Ridge, IL. Well, maybe not spitting distance, but a mere half hour drive.
Contact us if you have free time. We have free time.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Schaumburg, IL? did you just say/type what I thought you said/typed?
> That's spitting distance from Burr Ridge, IL. Well, maybe not spitting distance, but a mere half hour drive.
> Contact us if you have free time. We have free time.


That spells trouble. :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Indeed.  

And, me without a proper camera.  
Not too much of a problem, though - the phone's cam is pretty damned nice.  (of course, "real" camera is still easier to use...) Oh well. 

@ Petra: 
Thanks for the invite!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Almost off the first page?
> 
> What the hell are you people doing, do I have to fix everything around here myself?
> 
> ...


That would be YUP. :facepalm:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We're have a play date, we're having a play date (read that in sing song voice for full effect).

@cuppie, I PMed ya.

@Cathy and Iceman, there's no shame in being sluggish. Sometimes ya just don't need to fill up space with lots o' prattle, eh.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, now it's official, our house is sold. 
We're moving on the june 20-22nd week-end so, this definitely says 'big NO' to my last hopes of going to Cincy this year. Time schedule would be too tight.

The plus (a* big plus*, IMO) is that our new house has a garage, a_ real_ one with a small attached workshop, that is accessible from INSIDE the house. I'm done with wrenching in the old barn in the backyard.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

onurB said:


> Ok, now it's official, our house is sold.
> We're moving on the june 20-22nd week-end so, this definitely says 'big NO' to my last hopes of going to Cincy this year. Time schedule would be too tight.
> 
> The plus (a* big plus*, IMO) is that our new house has a garage, a_ real_ one with a small attached workshop, that is accessible from INSIDE the house. I'm done with wrenching in the old barn in the backyard.


Well, congrats, Bruno! Sad to miss you in Ohio, but this is good news instead. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Schaumburg, IL? did you just say/type what I thought you said/typed?
> That's spitting distance from Burr Ridge, IL. Well, maybe not spitting distance, but a mere half hour drive.
> Contact us if you have free time. We have free time.


Well this should be entertaining. :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Good times were had at the Chassins. Burgers were consumed, and a few beers, too.  
I fail for pictures, though.  
(phone battery was quite weak from running nav, and I apparently don't currently have a working car charger....  )

Thanks to Petra for the invite. Some time with friends is always appreciated.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Good times were had at the Chassins. Burgers were consumed, and a few beers, too.
> I fail for pictures, though.
> (phone battery was quite weak from running nav, and I apparently don't currently have a working car charger....  )
> 
> Thanks to Petra for the invite. Some time with friends is always appreciated.



Well, you'd better get a car charger then eh? (Sounds like an excuse to get one!) Glad you had a GTG, isn't this the best group? :heart: :thumbup:

I spent a good part of yesterday doing something mundane and expensive. Went to get my stickers (too broke from airplane import on my birthday). Went to the Dunnville office right when they opened....computer was down. (Like, why WOULDN"T it be? This is ME.....) So we hauled up to Hagersville (25 minute drive....after calling to confirm that their system was up). Got there and tried to take a number, but there was a hand written note, and an auditory warning from the "License Nazi"...."Can't you see the sign, I am tied up for an hour with a dealer|". So we went for lunch, then returned to a similar cheerful greeting. We were going to Welland anyway, so as we passed through Dunnville, she confirmed the computer was still down....and we headed for Welland (about an hour from Hagersville) ...and finally we got our stickers. Hubby got his last temp tag for the MUstang, which means he will have to pass emissions on it...GL with that....not my problem. $180 later, I can drive my two 16Vs. (Klaus is already plated, of course! :heart Not likely to bother driving them for a while with the construction out here. We only got delayed about 5 times between here and Hagersville. Green energy my ass, there is NOTHING green about what they are doing out here, it is big, ugly, heavy construction. Many trees have died for the cause. I finally heard some birds on Easter Sunday; it was the first time this spring that it wasn't non stop construction noise. I'll post some pics of it later. Today is multiple doctor's appointments for my mom. Yay? (wonder what new virus she will get this time, ugh)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Good times were had at the Chassins. Burgers were consumed, and a few beers, too.


Bummer about the pics but glad you guys had fun. I need to get back up that direction, would be nice to do before Cincy. There's an Mk 1 that needs some attention so it might be able to make the jaunt to Ohio in June.

And Cathy? Sounds like lots of adventures as usual.

Today's mission is to drop Brad off at the airport... in Huntsville Alabama. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Well this should be entertaining. :thumbup:


right!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy to have been able to host. We have one pic, but it's mainly of the burgers (the people are incidental ):

First use of the grill this season :thumbup:. Beers, wine, and Pink Drinks were consumed.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Woot! It looks like the Sciroccos will finally head north to me, only took 3 weeks to get a carrier to haul them.eace:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eric, you, ah, you know, could have re-taken the picture there. 
Standing, beer in hand, _eyes closed_.... Dude! I look hammered! 
(Note to all: I was not. That was my _first_ beer in my hand.)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Eric, you, ah, you know, could have re-taken the picture there.
> Standing, beer in hand, _eyes closed_.... Dude! I look hammered!
> (Note to all: I was not. That was my _first_ beer in my hand.)


Yessir, I took the pic without my reading glasses and didn't see that until we got it on the PC moniter. It's the only pic we have


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Almost off the first page?
> 
> What the hell are you people doing, do I have to fix everything around here myself?
> 
> ...



Dude, I just today got a replacement keyboard for the laptop so nows I can post while soyfin the interwebz and stuff....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Eric, you, ah, you know, could have re-taken the picture there.
> Standing, beer in hand, _eyes closed_.... Dude! I look hammered!
> (Note to all: I was not. That was my _first_ beer in my hand.)




Riiight...:laugh::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Riiight...:laugh::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Come on Cathy cut him some slack. He is almost Canadian. By about 40 minutes drive.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Woot! It looks like the Sciroccos will finally head north to me, only took 3 weeks to get a carrier to haul them.eace:


Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Come on Cathy cut him some slack. He is almost Canadian. By about 40 minutes drive.


LOLZ 
It's more like 15-20 minutes for me, though.  

I should get over to Windsor sometime. Haven't been in a while. Lots of cool stuff up in the attic.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

tmechanic said:


> Woot! It looks like the Sciroccos will finally head north to me, only took 3 weeks to get a carrier to haul them.eace:


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Come on Cathy cut him some slack. He is almost Canadian. By about 40 minutes drive.


Cut him some slack? I don't think so. There were pictars so it did happen. And speaking of which, tmechanic.....holy cow THAT is an interesting shipment headed your way. We await more pics once they arrive and have a bath. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

MOre than Salad Dressing:
http://www.oldbug.com/newmanvw.htm


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Tap, tap? This thing still on?????


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

No.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Tap, tap? This thing still on?????


yup

amazing-warbird-photos


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Make up yer mind! :screwy: I'll wait here for the answer: opcorn:

Awesome photos BTW, I enjoyed them a LOT!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Tap, tap? This thing still on?????


Yes!

I'm currently at work :thumbdown:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> I'm currently at work :thumbdown:



No bueno.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Edit for the own:










Enjoying the excellent spring weather along with a great visit from Erin's mom. No Scirocco driving, but lots of walks outdoors with the family and pup. 





































Sorry if I'm overloading with the kid photos. Just been so much fun with Crosby lately.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm currently at work :thumbdown:


Ditto. But at least I have a Scirocco to drive home at the end of the night. :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Enjoying the excellent spring weather along with a great visit from Erin's mom. No Scirocco driving, but lots of walks outdoors with the family and pup.


Pretty crazy how Crosby and I wore exactly the same outfit today. :beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Is this what a cabby is supposed to sound like?



And a hoodscoop.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok, hmm... so, not saying that stuffing a small block V-8 into a light chassis is a bad idea (worked out good for Carroll Shelby) but is your friend aware that for handling, that thing is gonna have all the grace of a terrorist with PMS?

That thing is gonna be about as well balanced as a gerbil on crack.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The body is sitting on a shortened S10 4X4 Blazer frame, SB 350, running roller cam and roller rockers, the tranny is a TH350 with a 208 Transfer case from a K1500 pickup, so it will handle like a hyperactive CJ5.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

WOOT! The Mosler Sciroccos have arrived. I'll post pics later tonight


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

tmechanic said:


> WOOT! The Mosler Sciroccos have arrived. I'll post pics later tonight


It's later tonight.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

cholland_ said:


> Pretty crazy how Crosby and I wore exactly the same outfit today. :beer:


How do you fit into such tiny clothes?? :sly: :facepalm:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:laugh:


vwdaun said:


> How do you fit into such tiny clothes?? :sly: :facepalm:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, so it's early tomorrow, dinner went waaaay long.





























They are all kind of rough body wise, no rot, but the dents :facepalm:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hope there is not a neighborhood association breathing down your back!

Nice to see all of that fine German metal in one place!:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yay!!!!!! fINALLY GOT TO GO FOR A RIDE IN A mKi TODAY!!! (so excited I had caps locked, LOL!!!!) Yup, gradually one by one the lights dimmed and died, then the engine, and it has now been unceremoniously dumped in a farmer's driveway. Plans etc..... 

And the beauty part is IT'S NOT EVEN MY CAR!!!! Lucky for us the farmer was kind enough to put the battery on his charger, and we will hobble it back to my shop to do further diagnostics. No worries, I will have a second fully charged battery along so we can hobble to the side of the road two more times before we have to do a "forced landing". 

Oh, and it is pouring. For the next like week. I have hot chocolate and that will help. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Hope there is not a neighborhood association breathing down your back!
> 
> Nice to see all of that fine German metal in one place!:beer:


My 3 acres isn't part of the development, and other than 2 houses, the rest of these guys are more ******* than I am.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yay!!!!!! fINALLY GOT TO GO FOR A RIDE IN A mKi TODAY!!! (so excited I had caps locked, LOL!!!!) Yup, gradually one by one the lights dimmed and died, then the engine, and it has now been unceremoniously dumped in a farmer's driveway. Plans etc.....
> 
> And the beauty part is IT'S NOT EVEN MY CAR!!!! Lucky for us the farmer was kind enough to put the battery on his charger, and we will hobble it back to my shop to do further diagnostics. No worries, I will have a second fully charged battery along so we can hobble to the side of the road two more times before we have to do a "forced landing".
> 
> Oh, and it is pouring. For the next like week. I have hot chocolate and that will help. :thumbup:


Hmmm. I think I know this car. Not a bad ride, but sounds like the charging issues need addressed before the owner can continue homeward. :thumbdown: Probably better it's at your place then stuck somewhere on the way home.

And yeah. Rain. Blech. Actually the forecast tomorrow isn't too bad, warm and partly cloudy. Might give me a chance to actually get some car projects done. Oh, and Navion landing gear stuff.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pictures Joe, but this is page *553* - that commands at least one Scirocco ownership picture. Tap tap.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

type53b_gtd said:


> Nice pictures Joe, but this is page *553* - that commands at least one Scirocco ownership picture. Tap tap.


Great point!

But since I can't edit the page owned post, I'll add one here:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


>



Pretty, pretty, shiny, shiny.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

type53b_gtd said:


> Nice pictures Joe, but this is page *553* - that commands at least one Scirocco ownership picture. Tap tap.


As you wish. :thumbup:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> As you wish. :thumbup:


Excellent choice - very nicely done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

type53b_gtd said:


> Excellent choice - very nicely done.



Agreed! And Joe, that boy is just too cute  (You already know my opinion on the car :heart: )

So I have tried to post these twice, but no luck. Maybe this time? 

As mentioned, I had an extra MkI in my garage. (Sheila was taking the car from Mich. home to Mass and my place seemed a logical stopping point) I was tempted to close/lock the door and keep it, but Sheila would have been mad. 



As mentioned, we had an adventure. We went to see my hangar on the shores of beautiful Lake Welland. 



(I hope it dries up soon so they can do the grading....)

We requested a start, but instead got the big old German F.U.  (and did I mention the record rainfall????:banghead



Of course we had no tools :facepalm: so after sourcing basics, we taped up some sketchy wires and convinced a weak start....and headed to my house. The car WAS supposed to be going 8 hrs to Mass, but it wanted to spend a day on the farm. (after the gradual loss of all electricals and the fuel pump) The farmer was nice enough to trickle the battery for us. 



Did I mention the rain? :banghead::banghead:



A quick check of charging revealed what we suspected, 11.5V while running.....so after checking connections and a few other items, the alternator went for a rebuild, and the car headed happily back to Mass. It was going to rain for the next while, so loads would be high. If you are going to Cincy with an old alternator, take it for a spin with all the stuff running to see that you won't get stuck in the rain!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Just a few droplets, eh?

I am in need of fixing my charging system. :beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Agreed! And Joe, that boy is just too cute  (You already know my opinion on the car :heart: )
> 
> So I have tried to post these twice, but no luck. Maybe this time?
> 
> ...



I'll see your rain and raise you SNOW, yes. it snowed on Tues and yesterday, not a lot of snow, but it was still snow, a day before the first of May.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay folks, just in case you were looking for those annoying broken trim clips and the usual sources were unable to take care of you....try this place: http://www.clipsandfasteners.com

They have lots of VW/Audi stuff, but also other brands, so if you need odds and ends that are also broken on your parts car, this might be your place. They have hole filling buttons, tee fittings, and all kinds of randomness.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Okay folks, just in case you were looking for those annoying broken trim clips and the usual sources were unable to take care of you....try this place: http://www.clipsandfasteners.com
> 
> They have lots of VW/Audi stuff, but also other brands, so if you need odds and ends that are also broken on your parts car, this might be your place. They have hole filling buttons, tee fittings, and all kinds of randomness.


Looks like a great place for A/C delete firewall grommets! Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Looks like a great place for A/C delete firewall grommets! Thanks, Cathy!


No problem, I was looking to finally reattach the absent trim strip on Klaus that shows up in every picture I have of him. :banghead: but it looks like they have all kinds of stuff for doing modifications too. It's fun to just browse the catalogue...you are bound to find something.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

While trying to rearrange my shed I found this storm of Sciroccos under all of the dust.










My collection of MkIIs


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> While trying to rearrange my shed I found this storm of Sciroccos under all of the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

how is the "Falcon" doing these days?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> how is the "Falcon" doing these days?


Exhaust needs to be rewelded, but other than that just fine, tucked away in the garage, fired her up just yesterday as a matter of fact.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> While trying to rearrange my shed I found this storm of Sciroccos under all of the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of those old panoramic class pictures from my grandma's day. You should print it in black and white and put it in an old frame!


----------



## roccoboy86 (May 3, 2014)

Is there a delete fir the airbox? There's fuel lines running to it. Just trying to clean up the bay a little. I own an 86 rocco not the 16v


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No there is no delete for the airbox - it is integral to the function of the fuel injection system. It is not like later cars with a separate air intake.

Welcome. We love pics. 

Oh and if you haven't yet, invest in a Bentley manual because if you're going to own one of these cars, you'll need it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

You actually CAN delete the airbox, but you have to completely change fuel management. You may see cars with standalone systems that have a cone or whatever, but that's usually not warranted unless you are doing other modifications.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Sciroccos tucked away again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> The Sciroccos tucked away again.


What a collection! So how many of them do you hope to revive?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

How about them Bruins eh?



scirocco*joe said:


>


That is a cool barn/garage Joe. Any cool story associated with it?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, the blue one and the white one for sure, the red one next to the white one probably, the champagne one on the back wall maybe, but the chassis on red one tucked into the corner is so far gone that it will never be straight again. The black one, not pictured, is the engine and tranny donor for the white one, it currently runs, but the core support is broke, not cracked, but completely broken. The diesel Jetta should be an easy headgasket fix and that might be the engine donor for the champagne '84.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Mtl-Marc said:


> That is a cool barn/garage Joe. Any cool story associated with it?


It's a _Scirocco_ collection. There's _always_ a story .

You have to share with the class .


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> That is a cool barn/garage Joe. Any cool story associated with it?


That's the barn at my folks' house in the suburbs of Philadelphia. The house was built around 1864, we're guessing the barn was built around the same time. Seems like the center section was for chickens at one point, given the openings at the rear of the barn. Now, it's primarily a wood shop, storage and fits three cars and a small boat.

The flag was actually painted by my dad as a little memorial to my grandfather. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Well, the blue one and the white one for sure, the red one next to the white one probably, the champagne one on the back wall maybe, but the chassis on red one tucked into the corner is so far gone that it will never be straight again. The black one, not pictured, is the engine and tranny donor for the white one, it currently runs, but the core support is broke, not cracked, but completely broken. The diesel Jetta should be an easy headgasket fix and that might be the engine donor for the champagne '84.




Just because every great garage needs an inspirational poster (photo from another thread, hope it's okay with them):


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cincy!!
:wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Cincy!!
> :wave:












1 month from today


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Cincy!!


sign up page?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

California 16v said:


> 1 month from today



sign up page?



^still need to get w/ you randall^ on what the mkII needs before cincy. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ginster86roc said:


> ^still need to get w/ you randall^ on what the mkII needs before cincy. :thumbup:


sent you a PM


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

California 16v said:


> sent you a PM


PM repl'd.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ginster86roc said:


> PM repl'd.


sent a new PM 

I wonder if there is a Cincy sign up page yet?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> sent a new PM
> 
> I wonder if there is a Cincy sign up page yet?


not seen one yet:wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I was debating on even doing a sign up page this year, and if I did, how I'd like to revise it. However, since Julie took it upon herself to just go ahead and do a quick update.....

http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

In


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I was debating on even doing a sign up page this year, and if I did, how I'd like to revise it. However, since Julie took it upon herself to just go ahead and do a quick update.....
> 
> http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/


And now that I have registered, I am thinking that all that hanging out will make me very THIRSTY. Oh Joe.......:beer: swap?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> And now that I have registered, I am thinking that all that hanging out will make me very THIRSTY. Oh Joe.......:beer: swap?



Yes please x2


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

no.1 : I'll miss the beer swap!
 no.2: got a flat tire on the passat yesterday.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys and girls! How is everyone doing?
Got back from deployment a couple weeks back, finally can drive my Scirocco again. What's new?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :wave:


:wave: Beardy guy! How ya been?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> :wave: Beardy guy! How ya been?


Hi Cathy :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Howdy Hi


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Just a quick fly-by to check in... Currently soaking up Bandwidth on the front patio of a Starbucks, downtown Palo Alto. Lots of night life these days, compared to when I was a kid growing up in and around the area. Downtown would roll up the sidewalks at night. Demographically speaking there is a great cross section within a stone's throw, but at the moment I'm watching lots of too young girls in too little for the Night's conditions (even in California) and thinking Hmmm, maybe if I rolled three of them together I'd get somebody old enough.... Lots of Nuclear Family action too with that 'lets get some ice cream before turning in, we haven't seen much of each other during the week...' thing. Just came from a Barbara Stanwyck double feature down the block, 2007 was her Centennial year btw. Next series is RKO and Fred and Ginger. "...everything Fred did, but backwards and in hells..." Love it. Ginger Rogers is one of those dames who comes with her own sauce... AS I sign off I'll ask you all to be mostly good....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

aaaand my scriptblocker is back to blocking my punctuation....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Former co-worker sent me this pic in a text. Taken locally to where I live.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ Cool combo. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> :wave: Beardy guy! How ya been?


Oh, you know, living the beard life.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Living the bearded loca!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone has seen these before, came across this browsing today:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Obviously I am approving of that ^. I still need to get mine extracted from behind a bunch of "garage accumulation". It's really a mess in there this year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Obviously I am approving of that ^. I still need to get mine extracted from behind a bunch of "garage accumulation". It's really a mess in there this year.


I know the drill. Actually, I can't find the damn drill in my messy shop.:banghead::laugh:


Tonight, time to celebrate Scotland. I poured myself a nice glass of this:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I know the drill. Actually, I can't find the damn drill in my messy shop.:banghead::laugh:
> 
> 
> Tonight, time to celebrate Scotland. I poured myself a nice glass of this:



AHhhh, classing the place up, are ya? OKay, so answer me this. I am not a Scotch drinker, but I want to "gift" a Scotch drinker with a nice bottle. Is getting "his brand" essential, or would any "good Scotch" be okay? And if so, what brands are "good" as opposed to "cheap"? We had a sampler from Scotland once that lasted in our house for two years. We would get any new visitors to "try" it, and take pictures of the faces they made. It tasted like it had been filtered through an ash tray. "Smoky" I guess. But I am not a Scotch drinker, so I can't judge it. Tips are invited, I DO need to buy a bottle for someone.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> AHhhh, classing the place up, are ya?


Oui madame.




punchbug said:


> OKay, so answer me this. I am not a Scotch drinker, but I want to "gift" a Scotch drinker with a nice bottle. Is getting "his brand" essential, or would any "good Scotch" be okay?


Any single malt scotch would be a good start (Scotland).




punchbug said:


> And if so, what brands are "good" as opposed to "cheap"?


In case of doubt, I'd stick with the classics. As you’d imagine, the longer the scotch is aged, the more refined the taste is and the more you’ll pay to enjoy it.




punchbug said:


> We had a sampler from Scotland once that lasted in our house for two years. We would get any new visitors to "try" it, and take pictures of the faces they made. It tasted like it had been filtered through an ash tray. "Smoky" I guess. But I am not a Scotch drinker, so I can't judge it. Tips are invited, I DO need to buy a bottle for someone.


You should not be making faces when drinking the good stuff. :laugh: 

I'm sure others can share their opinions too. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

this stuff is *tasty.* No idea what it costs, or how compares to others; but gots my :thumbup: . I been in some cold places, not sayin' that's anythin' compared to a drafty kilt, but still... good stuff, warm ya's right up.

http://www.ardbeg.com/ardbeg/


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

throwback thursday kewl.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> throwback thursday kewl.



This was elsewhere Mikee....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So I've been slacking this year and never made any arrangements for cincy, so if anyone has a room and wouldn't mind splitting it with me, let me know. I'll crash on the floor if necessary. Worst case I'll sleep in the car, but I'd rather not. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> This was elsewhere Mikee....


Yeah... I know


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So I've been slacking this year and never made any arrangements for cincy, so if anyone has a room and wouldn't mind splitting it with me, let me know. I'll crash on the floor if necessary. Worst case I'll sleep in the car, but I'd rather not. Thanks!


I've got a sofa bed in my room if you need it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And now that I have registered, I am thinking that all that hanging out will make me very THIRSTY. Oh Joe.......:beer: swap?


I will start this thread NOW.

:beer: :beer: :beer:
:beer: :beer: :beer:

Also, managed to get a couple of minutes of work in on the car, but not enough to get the suspension swap taken care of. (not that it has even ARRIVED yet...)

Multimeter had 13.6V at the battery while running, so I went and turned off the car. 2.1V at the battery while off. Seems pretty cut and dry to me!

Went to Advance Auto, dropped off the old battery, picked up a new one. They checked my customer data in the computer, found the purchase 2 years ago, and got a new, free to me battery. :thumbup:

Dropped it, started up, no muss, no fuss. 

Still 13.6V at the battery. Looking good. :heart:

Also, and this one is just for you *Mtl-Marc*, I went ahead and replaced all three exhaust hangers at the muffler, since the old ones were full of dry rot. :thumbdown:

_You just can't be too careful, eh Marc?_

:laugh:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Anyone near Dayton Ohio?....Daun?

parts hoarder blowout <--- Click link


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> So I've been slacking this year and never made any arrangements for cincy, so if anyone has a room and wouldn't mind splitting it with me, let me know. I'll crash on the floor if necessary. Worst case I'll sleep in the car, but I'd rather not. Thanks!


Chris I have a king size room so should be enough room for you to crash on


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> Chris I have a king size room so should be enough room for you to crash on


Well mine's a King room *with* sofa bed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Still 13.6V at the battery. Looking good. :heart:


I got this from that guy. :thumbup:

Well worth it. Now I get 14.2V at the battery post.

http://www.davebarton.com/AdjustableVoltage.html













scirocco*joe said:


> Also, and this one is just for you *Mtl-Marc*, I went ahead and replaced all three exhaust hangers at the muffler, since the old ones were full of dry rot. :thumbdown:
> 
> _You just can't be too careful, eh Marc?_
> 
> :laugh:


:sly::sly::sly:
:screwy::screwy::screwy:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I got this from that guy. :thumbup:
> 
> Well worth it. Now I get 14.2V at the battery post.
> 
> http://www.davebarton.com/AdjustableVoltage.html


Interesting. I might look into this when I replace my cables. Still on my to do list, even if I have decent voltage.



Mtl-Marc said:


> :sly::sly::sly:
> :screwy::screwy::screwy:
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> :wave::wave::wave:


Pictures 'cause it did happen.

:laugh:










(Yes, the tailpipe is missing. I was measuring to make it a wee bit shorter...)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Well mine's a King room *with* sofa bed


Maybe his not having a sofabed is the point.  And come to think of it Roger said he had a king size room, but never specified what bed size...like single and cozy.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Would it be very wrong of me, given how long winter lasted, to complain about the weather again?

And is anyone else worried that they'll need to pack down blankets instead of sun block?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> Would it be very wrong of me, given how long winter lasted, to complain about the weather again?
> 
> And is anyone else worried that they'll need to pack down blankets instead of sun block?


It's 80 degrees F out here in Philly (27 degrees C for you Canadians). Can I send some heat to Chicagoland?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

So. To keep a long story short; the Jetta isn't mine, the Mk2 is (now, anyway).



A basic simple 8v, pretty good & solid shell; will make a nice DD for a while I think. Problems; shift linkage, struts/ shocks (both ends soft), interior dirty. Nothing major. I'd like to get a couple of spare rims, same type (Tarantula); these are kinda beat and crubed.





The stickers have ufcking *got* to go. Anybody know of/ recommend a good sticker removal goo? Anything this side of napalm (don't wanna do the "Had to destroy the car in order to save it" bit).


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

The NOFX sticker should stay, it is not like the dead sticker on Rommel, that would make me replace the whole offending body panel even if it were perfect.I would put a smiley face there, but I'm not kidding.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Karl, I have always had good luck with "Goof Off." You can get it in a little can and aerosol. I prefer the aerosol and you should be able to get it in most hardware stores/home centers.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> So. To keep a long story short; the Jetta isn't mine, the Mk2 is (now, anyway).
> 
> A basic simple 8v, pretty good & solid shell; will make a nice DD for a while I think. Problems; shift linkage, struts/ shocks (both ends soft), interior dirty. Nothing major. I'd like to get a couple of spare rims, same type (Tarantula); these are kinda beat and crubed.


Looks like a nice, solid little '85. :thumbup:

So what car are you bringing to Cincy? I **may** have a spare tarantula or two, though I did clean out my stash of 13s awhile back. Will have to look around and let you know.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Would it be very wrong of me, given how long winter lasted, to complain about the weather again?


Yes. Yes it would. I'm embracing the mid-80s humidity that is southern Ohio right now, despite the 'Ho's current lack of functioning air-conditioning. (Turned over 3000 miles post-surgery last night!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Yes. Yes it would. I'm embracing the mid-80s humidity that is southern Ohio right now, despite the 'Ho's current lack of functioning air-conditioning. (Turned over 3000 miles post-surgery last night!)


Daun, you would have enjoyed the heat here yesterday. I'll try to post pictures of yesterday's construction-related adventure, but suffice to say, tree trimmers plus no shirts was not hateful. There are some advantages to the heat. I'll get some pics up when I get home from work, but it's been a very interesting last few days.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> The stickers have ufcking *got* to go....


How much for the fish? :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone near me (or far) have one of these willing to donate I will pay the shipping. I need the hockey puck on the right, to put a hole on the side of the tube that goes to the air filter box....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Well mine's a King room *with* sofa bed


Works for me. Hit me up.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> So. To keep a long story short; the Jetta isn't mine, the Mk2 is (now, anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MKII, eh? What is the correct phrase, again?

Was it, "Welcome to the madness"?. Or maybe it should be, "Welcome to the dark side."

Meh, both are good. It needs to be said, I will pay you in beer money if you keep the stickers.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pchassin said:


> ..... It needs to be said, I will pay you in beer money if you keep the stickers.


I don't know if there *IS *enough beer for that. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

aarron said:


> I don't know if there *IS *enough beer for that. :beer:


Pretty sure if you replaced the fluid in the Great Lakes and all major oceans and seas that it would still fall short. Though it may make swimming more enticing!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> The NOFX sticker should stay...


What's "NOFX" mean, anyway? But probably not, I've always liked a clean look; I see no reason to use my car's bumper to express my opinion. Unless it's *really* important, in which case the bumper will be removed and be used as a club. What the hell, park benches are common, right? Toss it down a canyon to remove evidence, get new bumper; tell the nice occifer I don't know what happened to that obnoxious rpick, mystery to me...



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Karl, I have always had good luck with "Goof Off." You can get it in a little can and aerosol. I prefer the aerosol and you should be able to get it in most hardware stores/home centers.


Thanks. Will do, and report (pics, or) results.



vwdaun said:


> Looks like a nice, solid little '85. :thumbup:


Is. As seems to happen, popped up in my part of the country; sort of a pound puppy thing. I won't keep it but I'll get it presentable and enjoy driving it a while. No major problems, just needs some de-scruffing and restoral of some self-respect. Aside from linkage (soupy) and suspension (also soupy) issues, the drive down through the mountains was fun, had me smiling. Even the linkage worked out OK from a certain perspective; when 5th became unfindable I stayed in fourth, the higher rpm's at highway speed were a bit reminiscent of a 16v, albeit without that certain 'lots of little parts moving really really fast' tone.



vwdaun said:


> So what car are you bringing to Cincy? I **may** have a spare tarantula or two, though I did clean out my stash of 13s awhile back. Will have to look around and let you know.


Wasn't a way to sign up accurately, I'll be headed to Chez Chassin in about a week via airline, not in one of my own cars. I'll hang out with P, point and laugh at E, and (if haven't done something which would provoke E to carve me... slowly) will come to Cincy with them. I'll probably drive Marlene, IMO she's about due for a good workout. Redline every shift, get noise from all four tires on every corner, pass the semi's and cut in quick to see if I still have a good sense for where the car's soft sheetmetal is or isn't. Gotta stay in practice, ya know?

*[toggle: betting pool ON for how long it takes E to react to that. Minimum 10 minutes from now (is 14:25 mountain time), max 10 hours (longer than that would mean that he's gaming it under some nom-de-guerre... yeah well, sorry... it's a French thing, go look it up. ), pick a time.

Five bucks a slot in five minute increments, I keep a quarter of the pool. I promise to use some of that to buy E some tranks for later, he'll need 'em to get BP down to 'not in immenent danger of pop-off' level.].*

I'll look around locally for tarantulas first, but; like the look of 'em, so will probably keep, replace as needed. OTOH I can probably come up with a decent set of snowflakes... eh, we'll see.



aarron said:


> How much for the fish? :laugh:


Free, as long as you don't mind it pureed; and shipped as powder in a stash-baggie.



pchassin said:


> I will pay you in beer money if you keep the stickers.


No. Just no.



aarron said:


> I don't know if there *IS *enough beer for that. :beer:


(reiterating) No. Just no.



punchbug said:


> Pretty sure if you replaced the fluid in the Great Lakes and all major oceans and seas that it would still fall short. Though it may make swimming more enticing!


'zackly.

Well I guess that about sums up my feelings about bumper stickers. Only one I ever that I liked was "Eschew Obfiscuity", and I wouldna have put it on my bumper anyway. Just a good phrase.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> Would it be very wrong of me, given how long winter lasted, to complain about the weather again?
> 
> And is anyone else worried that they'll need to pack down blankets instead of sun block?





scirocco*joe said:


> It's 80 degrees F out here in Philly (27 degrees C for you Canadians). Can I send some heat to Chicagoland?





vwdaun said:


> Yes. Yes it would. I'm embracing the mid-80s humidity that is southern Ohio right now, despite the 'Ho's current lack of functioning air-conditioning. (Turned over 3000 miles post-surgery last night!)


@Joe: Yes. Please. It's, like 50 F (to cold to do a Celcius conversion for the Northerners, the cold is slowing my calculating abilities).

@Daun: Sorry, but I gotta complain again. It's cold out. If need be, is there an outlet somewhere at the field for a long extension cord and and an electric blanket?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Anyone near me (or far) have one of these willing to donate I will pay the shipping. I need the hockey puck on the right, to put a hole on the side of the tube that goes to the air filter box....


Should be the same as an Aba's no? They're pricey new. I'll be goin to the local yard this weekend if still needed:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> * betting pool ON for how long it takes E to react to that. Minimum 10 minutes from now (is 14:25 mountain time), max 10 hours (longer than that would mean that he's gaming it under some nom-de-guerre... yeah well, sorry... it's a French thing, go look it up. ), pick a time.
> 
> *


*

Petra tattled on you 

Marlene doesn't hang around with just anyone, but the B-itch Basket is ready for you.*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Marlene doesn't hang around with just anyone, but the B-itch Basket is ready for you.


Oh HELL no. You have multiple Sciroccos and multiple drivers. Therefore, methinks Marlene AND the Stepchild should be here this year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Just throwing this out there...

Tropic











Tropic


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

So I've got a problem. I've removed the head bolts to remove the head from my 8v but I cannot get the exhaust manifold to separate from the head. Otherwise nothing is holding the head back. What is my next step? I already tried "beat the chit out of it".


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> So I've got a problem. I've removed the head bolts to remove the head from my 8v but I cannot get the exhaust manifold to separate from the head. Otherwise nothing is holding the head back. What is my next step? I already tried "beat the chit out of it".


Remove C clamps from the mani to down pipe, it will allow you to take the head out of the engine bay to work the mani off the head.
Did it once, worked well, if you don't mind having to lift a heavier head and puting back those painfull-in-the-arse c clamps.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....

Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....
> 
> Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....
> 
> Brendan


Congrats, and you guys will be great parents! Come to Cincy anyway, just park the old lawn chair towards the port-a-potty in case one of those waves of queasiness strikes.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....
> 
> Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....
> 
> Brendan


Congratulations. First trimester is usually a drag, second tri ya feel a bit like yerself, third you feel ok too, just can't move around the way you're used to.

Enjoy the journey, it's a different kind of ride.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Oh HELL no. You have multiple Sciroccos and multiple drivers. Therefore, methinks Marlene AND the Stepchild should be here this year.


Hmm. _Sniff._
Madame prefers not to do the driving herself, she prefers being escorted in a carriage (that's an enclosed trailer in the rest of the world's eye). 
Perhaps she will accept your invitation at a later date.

She sends her apologies.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....
> 
> Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....
> 
> Brendan



Congratulations Guys!!!

It is the best thing ever, the hardest job you will love!

Tony


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> So I've got a problem. I've removed the head bolts to remove the head from my 8v but I cannot get the exhaust manifold to separate from the head. Otherwise nothing is holding the head back. What is my next step? I already tried "beat the chit out of it".


Have you removed the exhaust pipe from the manifold? That will keep the manifold from moving.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Works for me. Hit me up.


PM sent.

Now who the heck is setting up the beer swap?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Hmm. _Sniff._
> Madame prefers not to do the driving herself, she prefers being escorted in a carriage (that's an enclosed trailer in the rest of the world's eye).
> Perhaps she will accept your invitation at a later date.
> 
> She sends her apologies.


Methinks Eric should drive her down. Mostly because I don't think Eric wants the Icey One to drive her. C'mon, it's the 40th birthday of the Scirocco.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy.



woot! :thumbup:


sadness on missing laura this year though...may change mayhaps? *crosses fingers*

hoping to see you (three) in wilmington. :heart:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

IN! on cincy '14 signup page.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....
> 
> Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....
> 
> Brendan


Congrats!!!! :heart:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Brendan



Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....
> 
> Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....
> 
> Brendan



Congratulations Brendan & Laura


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Oh HELL no. You have multiple Sciroccos and multiple drivers. Therefore, methinks Marlene AND the Stepchild should be here this year.


Actually, all kidding aside; I wouldn't put Marlene out in the dangerous world either.

OK, maybe with an escort of Bradley's with chain-guns to clear encroaching traffic. And target anyone driving whilst talking on a cell, that's not so much protective as simply doing society a favor. Get 'em off the raod and outta the gene pool.

Maybe some Hell's Angels walking flank security on the sidewalks, stomping nuns and the little swarms of kids the nuns are herding. Kids are known to do thoughtless stuff (hey, they're kids), and who knows when some well-intentioned nun might decide Marlene needs to be sprinkled with Holy Water? That isht causes rust!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That'd take care of the sides, front, and rear, but what about the roof, the hood, and the windshield in case it hails? 

Oh, and a :thumbup: and a :beer: to you Brendan and Laura.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Why the hell is this thread most of the way down the page? And less than three weeks before Cincy at that! Slackers! Hopefully this means you're all getting your cars ready for the trek to Ohio. 

That said, I've got an order in for some major parts from the Potterfolk and still have quite a bit of work ahead of me before the 16v goes back together. Work seems to think I need less days off than normal for the weeks leading up to Cincy so this may come down to the wire. That's me, living life on the edge.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Popped back in just in time to read the Good News, Congrats!\ Oh, and everybody else, Do Not Incur the Wrath of Duan.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Why the hell is this thread most of the way down the page? And less than three weeks before Cincy at that! Slackers! Hopefully this means you're all getting your cars ready for the trek to Ohio.


 Well, mine is usually "ready" for a road trip. I should re-do that alignment, though (pulls left, don't know why.) And, I do need to do CV boots (one cracked, not yet split) on her. 
(Wagon needs those worse, now, though - found a split one today.) 

Just been busy with work and life. Working 6 day, 60-ish hours a week takes up a lot of time. Plus trying to get ready for baby coming (nowhere near where we need to be on that.... ) 

And, we have a very good friend in the hospital at the moment, who we'll likely be going to a funeral for within a week or so. 
Been there quite a bit over the last few days, more for her husband (also good friend) and family (also friends.) Sucks.....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good news everyone. I'm gonna be a Daddy. Might be a scary thought, I know it is to me....
> 
> Due Jan. 1st. That means Laura probably won't be joining me for Cincy this year unless her preggo-sickness issues clear up by then. She's not been having a good time of it so far....
> 
> Brendan


Congrats Brendan & Laura


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Cube


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Now who the heck is setting up the beer swap?


Fcuk. 

:thumbdown: :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Now who the heck is setting up the beer swap?


Rectified.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6975616-2014-Cincy-Beer-Swap


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Why the hell is this thread most of the way down the page? And less than three weeks before Cincy at that! Slackers! Hopefully this means you're all getting your cars ready for the trek to Ohio.
> 
> That said, I've got an order in for some major parts from the Potterfolk and still have quite a bit of work ahead of me before the 16v goes back together. Work seems to think I need less days off than normal for the weeks leading up to Cincy so this may come down to the wire. That's me, living life on the edge.


Ready to go. That is once I re-register it, change the oil, vacuum it and maybe actually put the stereo in this year. Not many signups yet. Wonder what is up with that?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I had a terrible valve cover experience. Rodolfo fought me every step of the way. We are still fighting. 

Oh got this in the mail today. Nice right!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> Oh, and a :thumbup: and a :beer: to you Brendan and Laura.


I've been gladly standing in as "proxy beer-drinker" for Laura whilst child-growing is happening. :thumbup:

Thanks everyone. We had our first prenatal appointment yesterday and so far so good. Laura is still feeling like total shiza though. :thumbdown:

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I had a terrible valve cover experience. Rodolfo fought me every step of the way. We are still fighting.
> 
> Oh got this in the mail today. Nice right!


Awww, an ultrasound of your car! The outcome of that is less expensive than the other type of ultrasound at least. Hope you weren't doing anything real bad, and did we give out bag of chips last year? Maybe you should get it for that nice photo session.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Paging Ice Karl:

http://www.warbirdsnews.com/uncategorized/arctic-p-38-lightning-recovery-set-summer.html

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... a worthy cause certainly. And having wintered in Greenland, Summer just *gots* to be better, right? Right?

hmm... short notice, not sure what they'd need, but... hmm. A Lightning. Hmm.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I got me a Kamei eyebrow spoiler. Then what did I do? Chopped holes in it with a Dremel to make it fit the US headlight setup that I love oh so much. Such a travesty! 










Why do I like it? It takes the headlight aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9. A much more pleasing shape. I like it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

^^^^I think that is HOT:heart::thumbup:^^^^


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Awww, an ultrasound of your car! The outcome of that is less expensive than the other type of ultrasound at least. Hope you weren't doing anything real bad, and did we give out bag of chips last year? Maybe you should get it for that nice photo session.


Actually I was not "breaking the law..".really...If that is what you mean  But I have one of the vanagon like this from some months ago too :laugh:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Looking good Timbo! :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Paging Ice Karl:
> 
> http://www.warbirdsnews.com/uncategorized/arctic-p-38-lightning-recovery-set-summer.html
> 
> :laugh:



Forget it, he does not want to go. But if *I* were to go, could I play with the WILGA?????????? :heart:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

TheTimob said:


> I got me a Kamei eyebrow spoiler. Then what did I do? Chopped holes in it with a Dremel to make it fit the US headlight setup that I love oh so much. Such a travesty!
> 
> Why do I like it? It takes the headlight aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9. A much more pleasing shape. I like it.


Looks great Timob! I normally don't like "eyebrows" on most cars, but I also hate the US-spec headlights and the eyebrow and US-spec headlight combo seem to work a lot better together!

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I know I like NA lights with shades. They are so 80"s

















Then I found that Chris was modeling :laugh:










So yeah....eyebrows are good :heart:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Forget it, he does not want to go. But if *I* were to go, could I play with the WILGA?????????? :heart:


Only if you learn to use your feet.  Some remedial Champ time could be in your future if you like.


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

haha I fell off my chair with laughter


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Cincy prep started
1. Charge Battery - check
2. start car - Check
3. new alternator - tomorrow
4. oil change - tomorrow
5. wash car - tomorrow


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm missing Cincy...soon though! Soon I'll make it. And at least I have a Scirocco again. Actually, Monday, I may have 2 Sciroccos again.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Actually, Monday, I may have 2 Sciroccos again.


Is this 2nd Scirocco that will be visiting you on Monday a Diamond Silver 75 from BC?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been quite busy getting the 16v going again. I just need to install new parking brake cables and bleed the brakes and then install a battery and hopefully it'll be driving again for the first time in nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I've been quite busy getting the 16v going again. I just need to install new parking brake cables and bleed the brakes and then install a battery and hopefully it'll be driving again for the first time in nearly 3 years ago.


nice to have my 16V twin back for the caravan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I have not done a DAMN thing on my car.

However, I have been all over the place. In the last 7 days:

Philly, PA
Boothbay Harbor, ME
Philly, PA
Portland, OR
Philly, PA

And boy are my arms tired...

:laugh:

Anyhoo, I'm hanging solo with Crosby this weekend. You know, drinking beers, eating pizza and cursing.



















HA!

Also, remember those blue doors I had on the house?

Well, in case you didn't:










I know a lot of you were voting for us to paint them blue again.

Well, we didn't. Sorry.

But I think you'll enjoy the final result.



















(please ignore the fact that I am still stripping 3+ layers of paint on the outside moulding and door jamb.)

So yeah, we're pleased with the result. Too bad it took over 2 years to get these made and installed.........

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Maybe I will drive the car on Monday. 

Oh, an CONGRATS Brendan and Laura. It is the HARDEST job ever, but the most rewarding. Crosby is THE BEST. :heart:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow those doors are great looking Joe. Custom, I assume. What kind of wood?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Random question. Anyone ever make their own TB gasket?
Hey joe that is an awesome set of doors!! Btw thank you and your bro. 2 years ago I was at your brothers house worried making a choice about a house to live in.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Is this 2nd Scirocco that will be visiting you on Monday a Diamond Silver 75 from BC?


No, don't tell me he's selling it?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Random question. Anyone ever make their own TB gasket?


No, but it should be easy. You can buy gasket material from auto parts stores for just this purpose.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> No, but it should be easy. You can buy gasket material from auto parts stores for just this purpose.


Like this stuff? I bought it some time ago for a home project. The bag mention autos but with the heat in the engine bay I didn't know if these would be ok.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony, I can't really tell from the pic, but the stuff I've seen is the same fiber like material most of our gaskets are made of. That being said, NAPA has TB gaskets for $2, so it's hard to justify making one.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Tony, I can't really tell from the pic, but the stuff I've seen is the same fiber like material most of our gaskets are made of. That being said, NAPA has TB gaskets for $2, so it's hard to justify making one.


Parts for the cars around here Are like a desert. I'll check the napa but I won't hold my breath. I did make one of the paper stuff on the left. I feels like construction paper. I may use it to play with this.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow those doors are great looking Joe. Custom, I assume. What kind of wood?


African Mahogany, or Sepele, but I didn't get to build them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice. They should hold up well and look great for a long time.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn. I got bugs all over the front of my rental.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Parts for the cars around here Are like a desert. I'll check the napa but I won't hold my breath. I did make one of the paper stuff on the left. I feels like construction paper. I may use it to play with this.


That looks kind of like an *on/off switch*....hard to tell from the angle. Is it? :laugh: (and by laugh, I mean MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!)

And Joe, that front door is AMAZING!!!! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Parts for the cars around here Are like a desert. I'll check the napa but I won't hold my breath. I did make one of the paper stuff on the left. I feels like construction paper. I may use it to play with this.



The grey stuff that feels like construction paper, that's the gasket material you want.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> Damn. I got bugs all over the front of my rental.


Good to see you got the car you wanted. I always hate that "or equivalent" part. I ended up with a GTD because they didn't have any Sciroccos on hand. I did like that car a lot, but still wanted the Scirocco.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> I have not done a DAMN thing on my car.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm hanging solo with Crosby this weekend. You know, drinking beers, eating pizza and cursing.


Ditto, here regarding my own l'il project. Found tangents to do that were more entertaining.


The little man is living life right.
And there is no better parenting that I can think of then to teach a toddler to swear like a sailor.

It's like teachin' 'em to read. Get them to learn to love it early in life and it'll come naturally forever.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> Damn. I got bugs all over the front of my rental.


Tough life eh?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> But I think you'll enjoy the final result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very impressive Joe. The house looks like a million bucks now. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I'm at a point in my project where I am starting to lose interest in it. I make progress and seems like I cannot get ahead, one step forwards, 4 steps back. I am sure you all have been there at one point, but I've been here a few times in the past year and I really ask why I keep doing this to myself. I really feel like I have to force being "into" it a lot. It sits pretty much 95% of the time, it's not a daily so it comes out to enjoy it. Problem with that is, when it's nice and I want to be on the road, I would much rather be on my bike. So I am unsure of what purpose the car serves me, besides draining my wallet occasionally. I know it's just a slump, I still have to think if maybe I should move on, although the likeliness of that is pretty low.

/rant 

Have a good Memorial Day weekend everyone :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I have done absolutely nothing with any of my Sciroccos so far this weekend, but the mower deck is on the mower, my daily Colorado had an oil change and both exhaust manifolds are off of Moo Truck now, both are cracked. Tomorrow I drill out the 3 broken bolts, they all broke off while I was driving. 

So $240 worth of parts gets me a complete new exhaust, or I pay Mieneke $800 to fix the one broken bolt and a new set of gaskets and a new Y pipe.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> That looks kind of like an *on/off switch*....hard to tell from the angle. Is it? :laugh: (and by laugh, I mean MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!)
> 
> And Joe, that front door is AMAZING!!!! :heart::thumbup:


Oh it is the on off switch.













tmechanic said:


> The grey stuff that feels like construction paper, that's the gasket material you want.


Here is my 1st try


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow those doors are great looking Joe. Custom, I assume. What kind of wood?





1nsanevwfreak said:


> African Mahogany, or Sepele, but I didn't get to build them.





crazyaboutrocs said:


> Very nice. They should hold up well and look great for a long time.


Otto was right, African Mahogany. Nice eye, sir. 

Treated with Sikkens Cetoil oil. Will require occasional retreatment, but man is the finish worth it. I had the guy reproduce it as closely to our neighbor's door, which is near as I can tell original. 

Custom was the only way. It is a 109" tall double door with an arched top. No way there was any other option, other than framing around a stock door size. We saved up over the last three years to do it. Totally worth it.

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey there. Just thought I would post up a few pics from the weekend before I head back to "Southern". I am in "Midwestern, ON" presently. So you may or may not recall that I hobbled the Cabby up here in the fall:




She had her last run on the JH at the hands of, well, let's call him Mr Tech Procedure! :laugh: 



It was a short drive to pose on the barn hill. Does she look frightened? She should be!



The two Cabbys paused for a chat in the sun. 



THe red one was outgoing, the white one headed to the shed for "the procedure", which we will not name at this time. But I always did hate the alternator :banghead: and Drew had a hand-me-down one that looked more appealing. Muahahahahahaha...
Here's the old alternator with attached bits:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> We saved up over the last three years to do it. Totally worth it.


No worries, you'll recoup the investment the day you sell the house. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Midwestern was a busy place. My beautiful daughter Waterfall joined me (since it IS her car after all) and sent a selfie of her with these two guys:



She told the boyfriend that he had better go ride his new bike up here or she would be bringing them home. :laugh: So of course he rode up.



I drove the venerable beater bug, she has no security features now, so I did not bring the good camera, sorry. (doors do not lock....)

Anyway, Drew and his father in law were busy planting beans:



Emma was "reading":



Waterfall and I got busy on the alternator removal. May as well take out the AC too eh?



Not sure what this cylindrical thing bolted to the firewall is, may as well take it off too. It has a big wire going up front to some orange thing and a bunch of small ones. Meh, pitch it. 



And a picture of the plumbing fixtures for El T and anyone else who loves those clamps. 



Drew came in to help with the heavy hitting, since he has a more colourful vocabulary. And the alternator is outta there!!!!!



You may notice there is a new (big) tool in the shed, it is VERY handy!!! Here is the required shot, Waterfall's first engine drop. We actually worked pretty well together, and it was a fun day. 



It may seem an odd way to swap an alternator, but if you saw this thing, you would totally get it. 




I may get around to posting my new local construction project once I get home.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Alternator swap here = swap out VW power for human power?  


In other news...
Happy Towel Day, everyone! :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds about right, sort of. Didn't Drew start out swapping in a MkIII alternator and ended up with the current TDI set up?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Sounds about right, sort of. Didn't Drew start out swapping in a MkIII alternator and ended up with the current TDI set up?


Yeah, I think that was a serp belt upgrade or something like that. At any rate, he did have a spare alternator that was in the way n his shop floor, and Julie and I had no love for the existing one, so it should work out. Things DO get pretty extensive up there; Klaus got a new cam and it miraculously doubled his horsepower. Well, we did clock his rad fan too, that seemed to help. 


At any rate there are lots of doo-dads that we keep knocking our knuckles on so we're getting rid of those "while we are there". Maybe she won't be such a pig to push when we are done! She's "big boned" for an A1.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I think that was a serp belt upgrade or something like that. At any rate, he did have a spare alternator that was in the way n his shop floor, and Julie and I had no love for the existing one, so it should work out.


Muhhahahahahaha.

You'll have to show these pics to mom when you're here in a couple weeks, since that was at one time her Cabby. 

Edit for ownage: This event is less than two weeks away. Who's going to be here?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm not sure. I'm not too happy with this so I may have to bail.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So it's a week & a half 'til Cincy. I had some time to work on the 16v this morning and measured the head. Hmmmm, I can get a .010 feeler gauge under both ends... Bentley indicates max warpage is .004.

So the question is, do I send this 2.0 head off for rebuild, or do I pull a spare 1.8 head (say, the original to the car) and check IT out. Refresh? Rebuild? Regardless, time is running shorter and shorter for getting this car to Cincy. I think it would be the first time this car wasn't there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> So it's a week & a half 'til Cincy. I had some time to work on the 16v this morning and measured the head. Hmmmm, I can get a .010 feeler gauge under both ends... Bentley indicates max warpage is .004.
> 
> So the question is, do I send this 2.0 head off for rebuild, or do I pull a spare 1.8 head (say, the original to the car) and check IT out. Refresh? Rebuild? Regardless, time is running shorter and shorter for getting this car to Cincy. I think it would be the first time this car wasn't there.


I vote for 1.8 head with a mild cam, but I am biased.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Slegato is registered, oil changed and ready to go. Trying to install the stereo and have no sound, but I'll either figure it out or throw something else in. Would be nice to have music this year. Mason will love being back in a car seat(not really), so I should probably start looking for rear 3point belts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I vote for 1.8 head with a mild cam, but I am biased.


Yeah well just doing any rebuild work on any head is going to eat into the very slim OSH budget so a cam is RIGHT out of the question.

Oh and that reminds me, I have two more crossmember cracks to deal with. Cams? Nope.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I'm not sure. I'm not too happy with this so I may have to bail.


Obviously that is no good, it needs throttle cable silly!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Obviously that is no good, it needs throttle cable silly!



You are right....

I did as you suggested and too it for a spin


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hi folks!

So, managed to carve out some time to wash the girl in advance of her surgery next weekend. And, while I was at it, we decided to take the Scirocco to my folks for the BBQ. So, Crosby finally got his first ride:



















Favorite statements:

"Daddee GEEN car."

"GO GO GO GO GO!"

Fun was had by all.

:thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Memorial Day.


Now I get to schlep myself back to KC for another month.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Beer swap in need of participants:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6975616-2014-Cincy-Beer-Swap

Qualifications include enjoyment of cold ones!

:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

This looks like it could be an interesting trailer project:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6980526-FS-85-cabrio-rear-end-for-trailer


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Update: Dropped my 16v head off at the machine shop today. They asked if Friday would be ok to pick it up... uh, yeah! So hopefully I'll actually be assembling the car this weekend between other committments and be ready to drive it to Cincy next week.

Yes. Next week.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

It's good to know that they will work your head in so quick. Heck in and out so quick. That is great head service!!!

I have been wondering if I should try and grind the early a1 intake manifold to accept the larger tb. The weber fit but I think it was to large. 

The manifold is attached to the car and I'm afraid of Murphy's law.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Update: Dropped my 16v head off at the machine shop today. They asked if Friday would be ok to pick it up... uh, yeah! So hopefully I'll actually be assembling the car this weekend between other committments and be ready to drive it to Cincy next week.
> 
> Yes. Next week.


:thumbup: Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So here is another trailer option:
http://delaware.craigslist.org/pts/4450504198.html


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

One week from now we'll all be converging on Cincy! Mason and I will actually be on the road Wednesday afternoon, as we're going to see some military stuff on the way.
:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> One week from now we'll all be converging on Cincy! Mason and I will actually be on the road Wednesday afternoon, as we're going to see some military stuff on the way.
> :thumbup:



Fiona and Abigail will be there with Ann this year, maybe they can have a play date:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> So, Crosby finally got his first ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *This is my GO FAST! foot!* ftfy,TBerk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I replaced my master cylinder with the 22mm one. I used the Motive Power Bleeder to flush the brake system. Easy as pie. Now I have a sold pedal, and a cincy-ready car.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I need the brakes flushed like the tmob and an oil change and I should be road worthy. I'll do the oil tomorrow but may need to pay someone to do the flush. 

Timbo you want to send me a quote if you could help me do this on Sunday between 1-3pm? Here is for wishing. I may have to drop it at the local vw dude. He has been itching to get to drive it. The see the vanagon but have yet to play with the scirocco. He use to race one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I picked up my cylinder head around noon today. Haven't had any time to work on it though, instead I've been helping with a deck project.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Do we have any stereo "experts" in here? So, I was attempting to install a Heidelberg Deluxe stereo in the Slegato. There was an issue with power wires that I figured out, but still have another issue-no sound. I figured the stereo is bad, but oddly when I touch a test light to the terminals it glows, not as bright as 12V, but enough to see clearly. Thoughts? I was going to swap in the stereo from the 16V for the trip, but while removing it yesterday 9 pins with wires pulled out of the connector. Pioneer doesn't have a diagram on their site one where they go-just new plugs and I won't get that in time.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Do we have any stereo "experts" in here? So, I was attempting to install a Heidelberg Deluxe stereo in the Slegato. There was an issue with power wires that I figured out, but still have another issue-no sound. I figured the stereo is bad, but oddly when I touch a test light to the terminals it glows, not as bright as 12V, but enough to see clearly. Thoughts? I was going to swap in the stereo from the 16V for the trip, but while removing it yesterday 9 pins with wires pulled out of the connector. Pioneer doesn't have a diagram on their site one where they go-just new plugs and I won't get that in time.


Grounds Does come on at all?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

the car has done 1k miles since the aba swap... and that was less than 3 weeks ago. 

it's back at my friends shop, getting a few odds and ends fixed up from the swap. 

it still really needs coils.

hotel room for cincy is booked.

see everyone on saturday!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We are just a week away, who was planning on caravaning from the west and doing a layover at Chateau Chassin?

The Iceman is here already, of course, and got first dibs on sleeping arrangements. 

Considering how much work he has been doing, I better head out and pick up some more steaks to feed the crew. 

Fridge still got beer though, so no real problems as of yet.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> So, managed to carve out some time to wash the girl in advance of her surgery next weekend. And, while I was at it, we decided to take the Scirocco to my folks for the BBQ. So, Crosby finally got his first ride:
> 
> ...


So cute. Reminds me of about almost twenty years ago, when I was the SECOND owner of a 1959 Austin Healey Bugeye Sprite. My girls loved that car, and I would take them for rides through the neighborhood whilst they sat atop the boot. In England they were called "Frogeyes" not Bugeyes. Amazing child intuition had my second daughter, at barely three, going: "Wide in the fwogcah Daddy wide in the fwogcah!!"

She will be starting her senior year in college come August.

Enjoy it Joe. It goes fast!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

As always I have room about 30 min away from Daun's Parents house. I have a grill, pool and free entertainment. (trying to dodge the horse of a dog) 

Call or text me if you think you need a place. 

Chris Bennett
513-379-7904


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Beer swap in need of participants:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6975616-2014-Cincy-Beer-Swap
> 
> ...


So what is the deal here? I have not yet bought the swap beers ( there are some options in the one LCBO on the way out, so it will be extra fresh?) I did grab that mini keg of Crosswind, so we will be able to dispose of that on site. Joe, if we get six, do we each get two from each participant? 

In other news, I have fresh oil, have verified that it is staying in there, and that the car starts and runs as advertised. At the moment anyway.  I'm guessing this will be an extra relaxed Cincy, and that is probably good with everyone anyway eh?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Late yesterday I put the center console back(after a nightmare stereo wiring job) in and reattached nearly everything to it until the mosquitoes chased be indoors. Just now I tested the extra power outlet I installed in the base of the center console-works fine. Plugged the stereo in and powered up-no sound. Unplugged the speaker plug and plugged back in-sound. This seems to be it's mo; Plug it in a second time and it's good. I quick vacuum, wipedown, rinse and packing tomorrow and we are ready to leave Wednesday afternoon. :thumbup: Maybe I'll find a 12pk tomorrow too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay folks, let's get some love going for CINCY!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! Leaving today (after I clean out the boxes, eeeeeewwwwwww)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> OKay folks, let's get some love going for CINCY!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! Leaving today (after I clean out the boxes, eeeeeewwwwwww)


I will go with Cat Boxes for 200 Alex!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> OKay folks, let's get some love going for CINCY!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! Leaving today (after I clean out the boxes, eeeeeewwwwwww)


Going via Midwestern this year?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, suspension swap is complete. Here is to hoping the CV joints don't blow up from having their positions rejiggered so suddenly.




























Hindsight being 20/20, I wish I had removed the helper springs, but I suppose I can do that later.

Daun, your suspension will be in Wilmington shortly!

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Going via Midwestern this year?


Yup, you bet. Headed out shortly with a bunch of side trips on the way. Cats are happy, and as a bonus I dumped my sad greenhouse plants outside for the summer.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Someone should trade me some mk1 coils for my enkei aeronautics at cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

upoo2 said:


> Someone should trade me some mk1 coils for my enkei aeronautics at cincy


You know the RULES post a picute...

Rodolfo is almost prepped..minor details, but has fresh brake fluid and the racked was inspected by a second set of eyes. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Daun, your suspension will be in Wilmington shortly!


Krystal and I thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Vacuumed, cleaned and washed the Slegato this evening with Mason. And then finally attached the duck-po had cut off tow hooks on the rear.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> ... po had cut off tow hooks on the rear.


Why?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That's easy Bruno-He is an idiot. Worst part is that's not the dumbest thing I've come across, that was done by a po of one of my cars I've owned. Though I think it might be #4 if I had to rank them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Good morning.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mason and I are headed out now. We're leaving a day earlier because we are going to check out a boat or two. See you all Friday, and safe travels to all.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

When mars red WANTS to be clean - HOLY HELL it looks pretty good.












 CINCY READY!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That's easy Bruno-He is an idiot. Worst part is that's not the dumbest thing I've come across, that was done by a po of one of my cars I've owned. Though I think it might be #4 if I had to rank them.


Same thing happened to me on the euro bumpers i bought. Whoever owned them before me cut them clean off the front and the rear. Looks stupid too on the car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I cut the tow hooks off of my US bumpers when I shortened them many years ago. But only out of necessity. It doesn't make any sense to just cut them off for the sake of cutting them off.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

anyone who hasnt left for Cincy yet... I need a headlight switch(mk2) 

will be willing to pay reasonable price.

thank you 
Chris Bennett


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to learn about side draft carburetors. Can anyone suggest a good resource for this type of information? Google search only pulls up Wiki pages and random forum posts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, good news. The 16v did fire up this evening. Still have some loose ends to tidy up (burping the coolant, timing etc etc) but thanks to Drew / Cathy / Jim she just might make it to Cincy after all. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Well, good news. The 16v did fire up this evening. Still have some loose ends to tidy up (burping the coolant, timing etc etc) but thanks to Drew / Cathy / Jim she just might make it to Cincy after all. :thumbup:


That is great news. Good job every none. 

Rodolfo is packed minus the beer. The Toyota is ready to follow me with ann and the girls. 
Waiting now for the crack of dawn( that could be misinterpreted)

I hope to roll in by 6.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I got to the Cincy area, last night around 8pm 

... looking forward to seeing everyone in Wilmington Friday afternoon


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Have safe trips every one.
Damn it feels weird to be at work when I should be well past Rochester.......

This is my FIRST missed Cincy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

We'll miss you Julie! 

I didn't sleep well last night with all the things running through my head that I needed to do today. So I was in the garage a little before 6 AM (to those that know me that's pretty much unheard of) and other than a test drive, I think we're all about ready to head to Wilmington. Heck we'll have our own 6 car caravan! However, first it's time for some well earned breakfast. :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Have fun at Cincy everyone.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

On the road. Need advise. Shaking has returned. Found movement on the drivers side joint next to transmission. I'm sure that is not normal. Bolts so not seem loose. Advise?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm checked in with the family. Leaving shortly to Mecca.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*the sw Ohio caravan arrived safely... Lol*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

It was great seeing everyone, sorry that I missed some of you and I am especially sad that I did not get to stay the whole weekend as usual, but at least I was there!

As always, big thanks to Daun and family and Brad and cooking crew, top notch job as always! :heart:

Can't say I know what will happen next year, if all goes well we will have a 5 month old to deal with so who knows what the Cincy arrangement will be!

Again, glad I was able to come a little while at least and catch up with some of you all. Thanks to good Carl and Cathy for the assist on the headlight bulb replacement on the Beetle device. 

Hope everyone has a safe trip back.

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Back home without any repairs to do :thumbup:

Thanks Daun and Crew :wave:!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, also: does anyone know John Worden's (sp?) username? I need to PM him about some brackets. Thx.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Back home in one piece (read: Scirocco didn't break.  ) Rolled in about 5:30pm. 

Car's unpacked, things put away, uploading photos to FB and Photobucket. 

Thanks (as always) to Daun & Co. for a great weekend.  

Cathy: We failed to interface for photos past.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Oh, also: does anyone know John Worden's (sp?) username? I need to PM him about some brackets. Thx.


crazyaboutrocs

I arrived back home around 7:30. Just in time to read some. End time stories to Crosby. Had some HELLISH rain all though PA. It quit just about 1.5 hrs from home. No trauma, just made for some slow going. 

Overall, a great Cincy. I'm sad I'm not going to be a part of the East Coast Caravan next year. Even making Cincy will be a long shot, but I'd like to try and fly in once in a while to visit with my Scirocco friends. 

Hey Daun, got any Sciroccos I can rent for a weekend?


----------



## PtboScirocco (Jul 3, 2012)

Had a great time at Cincy I hope to make it back next year, thanks Daun and gang for hosting. And thanks to all who where there, being so friendly and welcoming to a pair of Cincy virgins from Canada.

Car made it home with only a loose wiper blade in Erie PA after driving through rain for 5 hours.

Awesome group and time had by Ian and I. 

Thanks.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for showing up for this little party again this year. Each year has a different "feel" to it, and I have to say this was probably about the most relaxed one I've had. It's now after 11:30 on Sunday evening and thanks to a few folks that stayed after, all vehicles have made it back to the Dayton area. Cathy and Jim will be headed out from my house in the morning, and then it will be time to start the work-week. Let the PCD start....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Does anyone know if the pickle got home safely? Worried....


----------



## MK3JettaON (Oct 21, 2013)

PtboScirocco said:


> Had a great time at Cincy I hope to make it back next year, thanks Daun and gang for hosting. And thanks to all who where there, being so friendly and welcoming to a pair of Cincy virgins from Canada.
> 
> Car made it home with only a loose wiper blade in Erie PA after driving through rain for 5 hours.
> 
> ...


Had a great time! Hope to make it there again. Just need my jetta to magically become a Scirocco Haha.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Does anyone know if the pickle got home safely? Worried....


Yes it did, we just haven't decided how much of the pickle story to post :sly:


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

echassin said:


> Yes it did, we just haven't decided how much of the pickle story to post :sly:


All of it, You might want to post a warning first.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> Yes it did, we just haven't decided how much of the pickle story to post :sly:


Dammit, I guess this is what I get for not staying the duration. Someone gonna fill me in?
Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

We got home about 10 minutes ago. We did about 3800km round trip. What is that in miles? I don't know; it's late and maybe I'll convert it tomorrow. Hit unbelievable rain on Sunday, going through PA, but survived. Had a loose passenger wiper in OH, which held up until our West Virginia stop. Other than that, the car ran great the whole time. :thumbup: Time for bed now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Do not blink at 3:58


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

What the f...?, no pics of Cincy to share, anyone?
C'mon, don't be shy!















'cause you know, pics, or...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I have 51 pics to share!

I'll leave this here, and I'll post a new thread for the others...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

No posts in 3 days? For shame.:facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Questions for the brewers on here*

I had an excuse, I had a beer emergency. On that topic, if you are given a beer making kit from Princess Auto, brew it ASAP. Mine has been sitting since Christmas and apparently the base is not inert. One of the 2L bottles developed so much pressure that it blew up all over my living room. So I am brewing the rest. The exploding one had not been "started"...so, does beer base partially ferment prior to adding yeast, and if so, is there any negative effect to continuing the process at this point? By this I mean...does it make anything other than ethanol (ie...is there risk of methanol?) The other three bottles also had significant pressure build up when I cracked them to add the yeast. I will brew them on the front porch "just in case", but is this typical for beer base, or did I get a bad batch that was bottled improperly. 

Opinions on drink it or pitch it are welcome. And I promise I will post pictures before long. Including the assploded 2L beer bottle...it blowed up real good.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'A home brew beer kit from Princess Auto...'. Now, lets just ponder that for a min....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> 'A home brew beer kit from Princess Auto...'. Now, lets just ponder that for a min....


Oh I know. That is why Imposted it the way I did. But...it was a gift so it would be an insult not to brew it, no?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

There is no way that you will brew methanol with your beer kit, as for why it assploded, the hops will continue to "malt" until they are dried or are used to feed the yeast


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I had an excuse, I had a beer emergency. On that topic, if you are given a beer making kit from Princess Auto, brew it ASAP. Mine has been sitting since Christmas and apparently the base is not inert. One of the 2L bottles developed so much pressure that it blew up all over my living room. So I am brewing the rest. The exploding one had not been "started"...so, does beer base partially ferment prior to adding yeast, and if so, is there any negative effect to continuing the process at this point? By this I mean...does it make anything other than ethanol (ie...is there risk of methanol?) The other three bottles also had significant pressure build up when I cracked them to add the yeast. I will brew them on the front porch "just in case", but is this typical for beer base, or did I get a bad batch that was bottled improperly.
> 
> Opinions on drink it or pitch it are welcome. And I promise I will post pictures before long. Including the assploded 2L beer bottle...it blowed up real good.


I had a primary fermenter with a clogged thingy on top blow up on my popcorn ceiling a long time ago.


----------



## chevydiesel6.5 (Jun 14, 2014)

*help*

hey guys a friend of mine has an 1987 16 valve and the exhaust manifold/ header is broken. ive been trying for a few days to locate one with no success he bought one for an 8 valve with out thinking and its way different any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Do not blink at 3:58



holy chit marc....*never* saw that before. 


and i'm also an "old guy"....and can remember that video from 'back in the day'.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ginster86roc said:


> holy chit marc....*never* saw that before.
> 
> 
> and i'm also an "old guy"....and can remember that video from 'back in the day'.


Love that song. :thumbup:

But yeah, I had never noticed that either!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> But yeah, I had never noticed that either!


You are welcome. Both of you. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cathy, Mason thanks you:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

sweet Wrangler... 304? Or 4.0


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Twin 12V. Volts that is.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Bottom of the page? Really?

Well I guess ya'll _might_ be a little "talked out" after Cincy, and consumed with PCD.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Currently enjoying, semi-melted btw....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

just put on the floor today....yum!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Was thiz shiite? Y'all's givving us grieffe for nopt posting?

We's been busy, theere wuz an excessssive ammount of buuze in thhe hooouse that needeeed...um... to bee ge-dreunkt. Have ddome some wrenching, but... movesss slow when ya's can't focus.



THeee threee of uz (2x chassin + 1x Ice) aplooogize.

Profusely. :laugh:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I had an excuse, I had a beer emergency. On that topic, if you are given a beer making kit from Princess Auto, brew it ASAP. Mine has been sitting since Christmas and apparently the base is not inert. One of the 2L bottles developed so much pressure that it blew up all over my living room. So I am brewing the rest. The exploding one had not been "started"...so, does beer base partially ferment prior to adding yeast, and if so, is there any negative effect to continuing the process at this point? By this I mean...does it make anything other than ethanol (ie...is there risk of methanol?) The other three bottles also had significant pressure build up when I cracked them to add the yeast. I will brew them on the front porch "just in case", but is this typical for beer base, or did I get a bad batch that was bottled improperly.
> 
> Opinions on drink it or pitch it are welcome. And I promise I will post pictures before long. Including the assploded 2L beer bottle...it blowed up real good.


'Sploding chemistry sets. We can deal with that.

On weekends.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OorsciroccO said:


> 'Sploding chemistry sets. We can deal with that.
> 
> On weekends.


OKay, so I am finally posting Cincy pictures in the thread for same. We got there a few days early so there is a whack of "other" pictures before actual Cincy, but it's off topic which is on topic for the Scirocco forum = all good! :thumbup: Beersplosion cs fairly complete, but I keep finding the odd drizzle here and there. Sort of like when my son lived here. :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nothing since Friday?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Nothing since Friday?


I know eh? I was busy not flying Saturday, followed by endless tearful"Where's mommy? I want mommy" (aka the joy of being a grandma)...and of course today was June Jitterbug so I had to wash a car for that. So that is my excuse. Even so I'm on here more than most people!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> I know eh? I was busy not flying Saturday, followed by endless tearful"Where's mommy? I want mommy" (aka the joy of being a grandma)...and of course today was June Jitterbug so I had to wash a car for that. So that is my excuse. Even so I'm on here more than most people!


Well, we finally made it back home from our ~2500 miles road trip that started with Cincy. My brain is a little fried right now, but for those that remember my Saturday tech procedure at Cincy you should now that it seems that the new strut tower bearings did the trick. 

Other than that there is a long list of thank You's that I need to generate. 

El t


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome home Tony


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Well, we finally made it back home from our ~2500 miles road trip that started with Cincy. My brain is a little fried right now, but for those that remember my Saturday tech procedure at Cincy you should now that it seems that the new strut tower bearings did the trick.
> 
> Other than that there is a long list of thank You's that I need to generate.
> 
> El t



Wow, that's a trip man! Where all did you go that you just got home now?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Wow, that's a trip man! Where all did you go that you just got home now?


So this is give or take, not counting the drives to local things to do and the like! or an extra hour of travel to avoid tools on the way back that is not captured in that map


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK Andy, took the Falcon on her maiden voyage, and the seat fell over

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Junkyard find. Could very well be our old car (bought a silver 16v off the showroom floor), but I remember seeing this car on CL with rust and no title, so it wasn't surprising to see it here. Interior was ripped through. There was a nice looking red S2/mk2 in the parking lot. US lights, restored black bumpers.
1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Wrighteous (Jun 24, 2014)

I just bought a 88 Scirocco 16V-- I'm super pumped. I'm still getting used to the racing clutch in it... anyone know the durability of the stock tranny?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wrighteous said:


> I just bought a 88 Scirocco 16V-- I'm super pumped. I'm still getting used to the racing clutch in it... anyone know the durability of the stock tranny?


The stock tranny is very durable if you do not drive like a nutcase. Also racing clutches suck.

Pictures?


----------



## Wrighteous (Jun 24, 2014)

Mtl-Marc said:


> The stock tranny is very durable if you do not drive like a nutcase. Also racing clutches suck.
> 
> Pictures?


For real... I have to get used to giving a ton of gas getting out of first. I may put on a stock clutch, but we'll see. Maybe I'll get used to it haha. I took this pic earlier today

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202185743107483&l=20c74e341d


----------



## Wrighteous (Jun 24, 2014)

Well in better news, I took it out today and had a blast! Even though part of that driving was in bumper to bumper traffic with no a/c...

Totally worth it! This car is a lot of fun.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Stock clutch + lightweight flywheel = win. 
As Marc said, "racing" clutches suck on the street. 

When I replaced my trans last year, I also did a clutch (stock replacement Valeo, as I recall), and a Eurosport LW flywheel. Does fine in DD duties. Just had to develop the habit of giving her a _little_ more throttle to roll out from a stop, and accept a little more idle vibration. 
Well worth it. The engine is _so_ much more responsive, I actually find it easier to drive the car. Downshifts, in particular, are a ton easier to rev-match properly, thanks to the increased rev-ability that the LW flywheel provides.


In Cup's corner today: 
Busy. Work a lot (as always.) Started prep work for repainting the kid's room (read: remove everything bolted to the walls.) 
Plans: 
-Tomorrow: a "baby care clinic" with Das Katie. Then, clean walls in said room, maybe get some spackle on various screw holes. 
Friday: prime walls. 
Saturday: Paint, Round One. 
Sunday: Paint, Round Two. 
Then reassembly and stocking. We'll see just how well we can keep to that plan....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Wrighteous said:


> Well in better news, I took it out today and had a blast! Even though part of that driving was in bumper to bumper traffic with no a/c...
> 
> Totally worth it! This car is a lot of fun.


I've had a variety of clutches in my silver 16V over her career at the drags, and I like the current one pretty well. It's a lightened and balanced flywheel, I had custom made. I will repeat this when my 8V wants a clutch disc. The light flywheel does require a different clutch technique than my daily TDI, but a TDI will just move forward if you dump the clutch (where most gassers will stall out). And welcome! You have discovered a well kept secret, these are fun little cars with a devoted group of owners. I always figure if a Road and Track editor keeps one in his stable, it really IS all that (but avoid the bag of chips eh?  (...and you may have to ask the group about the bag of chips....we have some strange traditions on here!) Pretty car, we need moar pictures!!!!:heart:ic:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Chicago "ORD" :wave:

I'm currently waiting to board an American Airlines flight to SJC


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from Chicago "ORD" :wave:
> 
> I'm currently waiting to board an American Airlines flight to SJC


Have a good trip


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hi!

I have not posted, but been busy. 

My last day at the old job was last Wednesday. We flew to Portland to begin house hunting on Friday. Then flew home Tuesday and proceeded to jam into projects last night and today. Tomorrow, we clean and take pictures to list house. If you want a grand home near downtown Philly, well do I have the home for you!

We depart for our epic road trip west in NINE days. Let the countdown begin!

:thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Joe, what a journey!
We will miss you on the "right coast" , but all the best in your endeavours!
PS; being on the west coast, might we meet in San Dimas CA. this year?
I wish you, and your close ones, a true and meaningful life experience!
Cheers!
Your net / car meet / mk1, friend.
Fred.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Working on prepping a room for paint.... 
Das Katie﻿ has said that "painting ceilings must be a Circle of Hell." And, I agree with this. 
However, cleaning the room (read: the TSP Scrubdown) must certainly also be another Circle. 
(and, while cleaning the closet, I had a flashback to painting that closet years ago. Not looking forward to repeating that.....) 

Beat. ....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

fredybender said:


> Joe, what a journey!
> We will miss you on the "right coast" , but all the best in your endeavours!
> PS; being on the west coast, might we meet in San Dimas CA. this year?
> I wish you, and your close ones, a true and meaningful life experience!
> ...


Fred! I will miss you and our yearly (or sometime twice yearly) gatherings in Ohio and H2Oi. Give that big ol' lug Marc a hi-5 for me, too!

As far as San Dimas, I am already scheming. After all, it's only 14 hours......

 :sly:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> Working on prepping a room for paint....
> Das Katie﻿ has said that "painting ceilings must be a Circle of Hell." And, I agree with this.
> However, cleaning the room (read: the TSP Scrubdown) must certainly also be another Circle.
> (and, while cleaning the closet, I had a flashback to painting that closet years ago. Not looking forward to repeating that.....)
> ...


If worse comes to worst, remember, all you really need are diapers and a crib lovingly shoved into your favorite corner. 

If it doesn't all get done in time...it can get done later.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuppie, do the more you can now, so once the baby is there, spare time ( if any) can be spent for taking care of the mom, sleeping, cooking meals, sleeping, you kmow that kind of things.
I'm sure pchassin couldn't disagree with the "taking care of the mom" part, no?

In other news, we're finally done with the moving. Cleaning, painting, everything is alomst done. Still to do: stripping the old oil furnace, the tank and hot water tank to convert everything electric. 

Aaaaand, cleaning The Garaaaaage, to accommodate Her German Highness, aka the 'rocco. She is still in pension at the in-law's place by the lake, to get some rest before the surgery, eventually.

On a cultural topic, the Ugly, the real one, passed away recently. I thought it worth a little tribute.







And now, sports.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Petra. This is true. But.... 

I have a Quantum wagon that is, quite literally, filled with baby stuff (Katie's shower was Sunday, and I was tasked with transporting the "take" home.) It's all _still _in the Quantum, as there is no place to put it in the house. (I have a 974 sq.ft., 3 bedroom house. It can get a bit snug.) Said stuff will be staged in my mini-me's room for sorting. Once the room is painted. Ancillary reassembly (things like wall plates, corner shelves, etc.), that can wait. 
So.... The room needs painted, so I can put a crib (currently in the living room, not assembled) in there. Same for the dresser that her aunt is currently refinishing, and the changing table that she's handing off to us (for which I need an empty Quantum to transport those home.) 
So, stuff to do, that requires other stuff done first. And, it all starts with "paint completed." 

Work done today: Sand spackle. There were a lot of holes, large and small. And quite a few gouges. 
This, of course, turned into More Work Than Expected. Knocking spackle down should be quick, you say, right? Well... Turns out the previous paint job (which was mostly my brother's work) had issues. Lots of 'pimples' in the paint, that said "hi!" when hit with the sanding block. Solution: Block-sand all four walls in their entirely, to knock the pimples off. 
At least it's a small room.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Cuppie, Joe, good luck with your great adventures! cuppie...baby stuff...it gets smaller as they get older. Until it becomes a collection of vintage VWs, then it gets way too huge. Joe, GL with the house hunt, I am sad and happy with this move...it is so far away and I will miss you, OTOH, that area is SO beautiful and such a good fit for your family! You will LOVE it out there!!! (LordV...you should head for your airport today, lots of biplanes!)

I am heading out to get the big truck soon so I can commence MY paint project. I don't screw around, I will need five gallon pails of paint!!!! And (wait...the dog is in the kitchen garbage...and I don't have an indoor dog...freaking kitten!).....where was I....Oh, yeah, I have an art project to do that will needs six 4'X8' plywood sheets primed white....:laugh: VERY excited about THAT!!!!!

And at some point I have more Cincy pictures, the ones you all REALLY want to see.....they need posting....so much to do, so many shiny things to distract me. 

pchassin, or...maybeKatie..........I need to talk to you about that pickle. Something surprising has happened. :sly:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pchassin said:


> ...If it doesn't all get done in time...it can get done later.


I like this attitude! :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> pchassin, or...maybeKatie..........I need to talk to you about that pickle. Something surprising has happened. :sly:


 Oh dear..... Should we be concerned? Scared?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a question that I would welcome some feedback on- I am going to be doing some rust removal on my truck and want to apply some rust encapsulator type coating to it also. I know there is Por-15, Rust Bullet, and an Eastwood one too. Thoughts and preferences on any of these, or another brand?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I have a question that I would welcome some feedback on- I am going to be doing some rust removal on my truck and want to apply some rust encapsulator type coating to it also. I know there is Por-15, Rust Bullet, and an Eastwood one too. Thoughts and preferences on any of these, or another brand?



I've used the first two. POR15 is a bit thicker and I used it in conjunction with thin fibreglass cloth to cover a hole in Klaus's fender years ago. It's still on there, still bonded. Needs UV protection ( coat of paint) and is a multi-step process. I used it on his block too..not sure how well that held up but if it failed it would be due to my poor prep.

I used Rust Bullet on the underside of Klaus' red hood ( VERY rusty!!!) and on some nasty spots on the Cabby. Easier to apply, seems thinner, but it held up well too. It likely comes down to how rotten the substrate is. For example, the Ho would be a good test bed...she has all forms of rust on her.....maybe we should write letters to the three companies requesting samples to test on a "vintage restorable". LOL


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That would be a good test. I plan to sandblast the frame and bits first, so it will be mostly gone. Maybe I should try each on a half. That would be a nice way to test it.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> Oh dear..... Should we be concerned? Scared?





punchbug said:


> pchassin, or...maybeKatie..........I need to talk to you about that pickle. Something surprising has happened. :sly:


Oh, my, I am in agreement with Cuppie.

The confusion and concern is mounting, but the collective peanut gallery I am living with is/are (???-am not quite sure how to work that grammatically) starting to raise some eyebrows.

Wha's up, is it in need of refrigeration or sumthin'?


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Daun,
I DO NOT like flying multi engine fixed wing aircraft other than the Mosquito, NOT ONE LITTLE BIT!!!  Give me my P-51D, Spitfire or Mosquito and I'll be happy, screw bombers.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> pchassin, or...maybeKatie..........I need to talk to you about that pickle. Something surprising has happened. :sly:


I had a very diasapointing vanagon day. It seems the crappy duralast starters are ploting to keep it of the road. The last one ate the cover of the bendix gear off. 

Starter # 3 in 6 months started nicely the first 3 times. Now is just click. I think the seemingly good starter bushing will have to come out and I hope that nothing is remaning in there from starter #2. At least it did not sound that way. 

Oh and what would a pickle crave if it was pregnant?????

El t


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Oh and what would a pickle crave if it was pregnant?????
> 
> El t



Trust me, it is not the PICKLE that has to worry about pregnancy. Pickles just sow their wild oats and skip town.

Ménage à trois anyone?



And another satisfied customer? 



See, pickles. Nothing but trouble.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, since this thread is short on cats, you may recall my grey cat Diesel, who watches training videos in his spare time:



And his mother Puss Puss, the queen of the outdoor spaces:



So Puss Puss has an apprentice, a young guy by the name of Sochi. He's a sweetheart, and he makes a great pillow:



But he is a hopeless overachiever:



(I honestly don't think he could figure out which end to attack, and the deer looked equally confused)

In other news, I'm a grandmother again. :banghead:



So I need to talk to that pickle...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> In other news, I'm a grandmother again. :banghead:
> 
> [


Sooo, is this another grandchild that is already running around and was unknown, or one yet to be born?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Sooo, is this another grandchild that is already running around and was unknown, or one yet to be born?



The one in the picture with Willy.....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

pchassin said:


> If worse comes to worst, remember, all you really need are diapers and a crib lovingly shoved into your favorite corner.
> 
> If it doesn't all get done in time...it can get done later.



Thanks x2 from me as well. We actually just bought some cloth diapers yesterday! Our first baby accessory purchase!

I keep thinking about me, others that I knew growing up that turned out fine (at least I think I am fine!) when in reality my Mom raised me with basically nothing so stressing about it seems counter-productive.

To quote Liz Lemon from 30 Rock: "I can't wait to turn my old newspapers and laundry pile into a nursery!"

Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Switching gears here, I wanted to ask the group about an issue I have with one of the instruments on my old Kawasaki, I know there are some of you out there that can often see a solution immediately to something that I don't have any idea what to do.

I had to build a working speedometer out of two parts speedometers, but the case halves of the speedometers were joined together by a ring/band that was crimped around a flange and did not have a seam. So I had to cut the band to separate the halves, but now I am not sure how to join them together again. I'll let a picture explain what I am talking about:










The one on the left is how it looked stock, see the chrome ring around the middle- the one on the right is missing that ring and I need to join the two halves together again.










All else fails, I can replace the speedo with a new modern unit, but then I would have to buy a new tach for it as well, and both of those combined would be more than I paid for the bike! (I have already spent more in gaskets than the bike cost too... different story!!!) Plus I like the look of the big ol' honkin' original gauges. I lowered them down on the bike by flipping the mounting bracket, and along with lowering the bars and the headlight, it really helps streamline the look of the bike.

Before:









After:


















Thanks!!

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

A low pressure flange clamp should work, McMaster-Carr or Grainger should have them


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


>



Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.
A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked.
If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers,
Where's the peck of pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked?




punchbug said:


> See, pickles. Nothing but trouble.



Yep, agreed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.
> A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked.
> If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers,
> Where's the peck of pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked .


But THAT looks like a pickled cucumber. Probably a completely different animal. And what whacko decided that a pickled cucumber would be delicious anyway? :screwy:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Guys Could you help me out? I need to get in touch with IIRC Chris from Knoxville TN who I bought the ACN transmission from at Cincy. I don't know if he has a vortex screen name. I had some questions about the history of the transmission that I need a refresher on.

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.
> A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked.
> If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers,
> Where's the peck of pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked?





Lord_Verminaard said:


> We actually just bought some cloth diapers yesterday! Our first baby accessory purchase!
> Brendan





punchbug said:


> In other news, I'm a grandmother again. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> So I need to talk to that pickle...





punchbug said:


> Trust me, it is not the PICKLE that has to worry about pregnancy. Pickles just sow their wild oats and skip town.
> 
> Ménage à trois anyone?
> 
> ...


So far, we've got pickles, pregnancy, a suggested pregnancy by proxy because of the possible effects of a pickle (???). I am not sure that Das Katie wants to accept the ramifications of all of these suggestions being caused by the loss of her...pickle.

Makes me want to have a drink (but not...badabum...to get pickled).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Happy birthday to the greatest country on earth! :heart:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuVsHt3rBnc&sns=em


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Happy birthday to the greatest country on earth! :heart:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuVsHt3rBnc&sns=em



:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Happy birthday to the greatest country on earth! :heart:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Happy birthday to the greatest country on earth! :heart:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuVsHt3rBnc&sns=em


:thumbup::thumbup: Loved that!

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^Agreed, it was cool. Isn't being a member of _one of the greatest_ countries on earth just fab?

To celebrate our country's b-day, Karl and I have decided to go shopping today for bacon, bacon, and more bacon.

Breakfast on the 4th will consist of a bacon sampler, purchased from our local neighborhood Polish deli. They offer a massive seletion (what flavor would you like your heart attack to be?).

Life can be so great sometimes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...They offer a massive seletion (what flavor would you like your heart attack to be?).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, where is everyone? I'm expecting the Americans are crying into their Budweisers :beer: because they do not live in my beautiful country, but why is nobody online? It's not the big "fire off some pyrotechnics" weekend yet....so what are ya up to? I have been continuing on the "Really Big Art Project", and it is up and looking good, but I need to finish off my 5 gallon bucket of paint....and it seems that my contractor is even worse at estimating than I am. :facepalm: So I need moar plywood. 41 sheets was not enough....Anyway, local (ex)airport car show on the weekend....should be fun. 

So here is a topic for discussion...which iPhone for a simple gal like me? I'm needing a big girl phone...so is the camera in the 5s worth an extra $100 (or any other aspect of it that I may benefit from, like the metal case??)? (vs the 5c or 4s) Discuss. 

I'll likely use it as a point-and-shoot more than as a phone. But I also want to run Foreflight, and that only works on Apple. I am very unlikely to utilize all the features of any smart phone, but if I change providers, I will at least have better signal here at home.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, where is everyone? I'm expecting the Americans are crying into their Budweisers :beer: because they do not live in my beautiful country, but why is nobody online? It's not the big "fire off some pyrotechnics" weekend yet....so what are ya up to?


Oh you know, working, cleaning out hangars, disassembling an airplane.... I think once it's moved to it's new home and we start in on the project in earnest, I won't feel so sad walking into the hangar. Should have a nice frame-able piece of artwork now though.

Looking forward to seeing your artwork next weekend....


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, where is everyone?


I went to the racetrack today.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, where is everyone?


 When not at work, still working on the minion's room. 
It's painted now (had some touch-up to do tonight. And, realized that I had forgot to paint the attic hatch.... :facepalm: ) 
Tomorrow will begin the reassembly of the room. Yays!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Well, where is everyone?


I'm just happy the Belgians won. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Happy birthday USA!!!

Had a great day today. Vw and. Otherwise. Hope all are well and having a good time. 
El t.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Cathy, I have a 5c and it takes great pictures. That said, my neighbor just picked up a Galaxy 5 and that thing takes AMAZING pics.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Well, where is everyone? I'm expecting the Americans are crying into their Budweisers :beer: because they do not live in my beautiful country, but why is nobody online?


Apologies. _Brap. _ 'Scuse me.
We've all been digesting.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> When not at work, still working on the minion's room.
> It's painted now (had some touch-up to do tonight. And, realized that I had forgot to paint the attic hatch.... :facepalm: )
> Tomorrow will begin the reassembly of the room. Yays!


The beauty of it is that no matter how fab the paint job looks right now, in about 2 years your little bundle of joy will be launching HotWheels (either blue ones or pink ones... it doesn't matter which, the results are all the same) at the paint job.

Welcome to (dare I say it) _that_ madness.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm quite aware of this, Miss Petra. Lord and Mom know, my brother and I managed to scar the walls in that house quite well...... 

Pics of the paint project soon to come. Just need to resize and upload to PB.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Happy birthday USA!!!
> 
> Had a great day today. Vw and. Otherwise. Hope all are well and having a good time.
> El t.


I'm a little late to the party...but I worked all day. Since capitalism is super patriotic. :laugh:

Didn't even get to drive the TR6...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Well, where is everyone?


 Friday the 4th, the local neighborhood erupted in (simulated) warfare. 

There was all kinds of Ordinance, actual live rounds, enough Charges o' Concussion to play Percussion, Whistling Petes, Black Betties and Black Cats, Mortars, Snap Dragon, and Pixie Fae whirling about looking for dry tinder on rooftops to set ablaze. 

The only thing missing was Close Air Support due to too much Ack-Ack and Flack overhead. 

btw, while there are local municipalities that put on fireworks shows, there are very few places authorized to sell Safe-and-Sane 'works and the majority of the Bay Area is a Dry State as regards to Works of Fire. 

Very unPatriotic I must say. 

Actually it harbors and succors the core values proto-Colonials and Frontiersmen had of Individualism, Hardheadedness, Preferential Anarchy, and morbid & gleeful flaunting of Authority. 

Ah, its my favorite Holiday.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Spent July 4th declaring independence from the state of Pennsylvania. Ha!

We've made it as far as South Dakota. Crosby has held up pretty well, considering he has endured three 7+ hour days in the car. Not bad for 22-months old!

The rest of the trip should be shorter daily drives. 1,344 miles done, 1,551 to go. 

You can keep up with the trip here:

http://sportwagenwest.tumblr.com


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Spent July 4th declaring independence from the state of Pennsylvania. Ha!
> 
> We've made it as far as South Dakota. Crosby has held up pretty well, considering he has endured three 7+ hour days in the car. Not bad for 22-months old!
> 
> ...


Joe 

Not sure how you and Erin feel about sugar for Crosby, but I will pass on this nugget to you. Go to the nearest place where you can buy a big a$$ bag of jelly belly jelly beans. You used this every hour have the co- pilot distribute ( in your case ) 3 jelly beans of the same type to each in the car then guess the flavor. It breaks up the trip for everyone at the tune of a jelly bean an hour. This proved fantastic in our 2 week trek with the girls. 

You will be missed. 

T.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Pics of the paint project soon to come. Just need to resize and upload to PB.


Ugh. I don't want to see paint for a while. The "Really Big Art Project" is getting closer to completion, but I had to quit because I ran out of paint. I thought 10 gallons was enough, but apparently not. :banghead: And I think my brother was putting another 5 or so gallons onto Mom's garage. That's a hell of a lot of paint! (I suspect he ran out too)


And Joe, good luck with your adventure!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmm, a lot's been going on since I checked in (bad of me, I know).

Carry on, intrepid painters and travelers. 

For what it's worth, we have been a collection of gourmands. We took the Icy One to Chi-town's Chinatown for some dim sum. 
Participated in another fine glutfest. Best part: the last thing bought to the table and consumed was a tofu dish. 

So, yeah, I got the Iceman to eat some tofu. The look on his face was (it goes without saying) priceless.


----------



## dce2005 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Hey All... I'm new to the Sciroccos...*

I'm David and I have recently purchased a 1988 Scirocco 16V, actually about a month and a half. I'm trying to keep it almost all original. Though the tranny recently decided to stay in third gear  So I am in a middle of transplanting another 5spd in it which I had prior modified for a Jetta GLI. It has a rebuilt engine over 100k on it now  ... When it goes I'm looking at putting a 2.0 16V in with a bored out head and lighten crankshaft. I am actually looking for some parts and not sure where to go... It's easier finding Jetta parts than sciroccos as I'm learning... Looking for a Front passenger parking light assey, Driver side door (the door has rust in a few areas that have eaten clearly through). Along with looking for original visor clips. And you know since you have it apart... you may as well put some other new parts on before putting it back together. I am not sure what the common problems for the sciroccos... so I'm looking for some heads up on that dept. of needing to fix.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

dce2005 said:


> I'm David and I have recently purchased a 1988 Scirocco 16V, actually about a month and a half. I'm trying to keep it almost all original. Though the tranny recently decided to stay in third gear  So I am in a middle of transplanting another 5spd in it which I had prior modified for a Jetta GLI. It has a rebuilt engine over 100k on it now  ... When it goes I'm looking at putting a 2.0 16V in with a bored out head and lighten crankshaft. I am actually looking for some parts and not sure where to go... It's easier finding Jetta parts than sciroccos as I'm learning... Looking for a Front passenger parking light assey, Driver side door (the door has rust in a few areas that have eaten clearly through). Along with looking for original visor clips. And you know since you have it apart... you may as well put some other new parts on before putting it back together. I am not sure what the common problems for the sciroccos... so I'm looking for some heads up on that dept. of needing to fix.


Oh Daun, please pick up the phone in the parts department! Where is Dover? Daun's stash is in Clinton County, and he's doing a cleanout...he may have some of what you need. and welcome! We :heart:ic: so post up some images of this multivalved vixen of yours.

In other news, I am finally done painting, and am waiting for someone else to do some...they should do it Thursday, and they had better...because I have a few guests arriving Saturday for a shindig ( and the unveiling of the *Really Big Art Project * :sly


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Oh Daun, please pick up the phone in the parts department! Where is Dover? Daun's stash is in Clinton County, and he's doing a cleanout...he may have some of what you need. and welcome! We :heart:ic: so post up some images of this multivalved vixen of yours.


Dover is up towards northeast Ohio in the same general neck of the woods as where my family is from. (Minerva.) I will be out at "the stash" Wednesday and will look to see what I might have in the way of doors etc. dce2005? PM me a shopping list asap please. Fire sale prices and possible delivery available. 



punchbug said:


> In other news, I am finally done painting, and am waiting for someone else to do some...they should do it Thursday, and they had better...because I have a few guests arriving Saturday for a shindig ( and the unveiling of the *Really Big Art Project * :sly


Muhhahahaha. That would be awesome.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know why, I just think this belongs here:

[video]http://www.loopinsight.com/2014/06/05/what-to-do-once-youve-finished-all-the-beer/?utm_source=loopinsight.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed:+loopinsight/KqJb+%28The+Loop%29&utm_content=FeedBurner[/video]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

THAT ^ is very cool. I had my physics class play Jingle Bells that way once for the Christmas assembly. the principal was less impressed than I was,,but the students we digging it! 

In other news, I spent the day detailing " the big brown 82" (aka housecleaning) and I am pretty much over it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hi folks!

Made it to Spokane, WA. One day to go! Scirocco ought to be delivered on Friday. Woo hoo!

Tony, I'm sad we won't be close by neighbors any more. The jelly bean idea is great, albeit late for this road trip.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Made it to Spokane, WA. One day to go! Scirocco ought to be delivered on Friday. Woo hoo!


When you pass by Moses Lake, WA, let me know if you there are still big round skid marks in the middle of I-90 from a rear axle snapping in half!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Made it to Spokane, WA. One day to go! Scirocco ought to be delivered on Friday. Woo hoo!
> 
> Tony, I'm sad we won't be close by neighbors any more. The jelly bean idea is great, albeit late for this road trip.


Congrats on (almost) getting there sanely.
Iz hard to make changes.

In other news, the Iceman is on his way back to the great state of Colorado. We had one last bacon festival to celebrate his time with us this morn' and then I dropped him off at the airport. 

And now...back to the gym.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cholland_ said:


> When you pass by Moses Lake, WA, let me know if you there are still big round skid marks in the middle of I-90 from a rear axle snapping in half!


Well, we had to divert from I-90 before Moses Lake was reached, so I did NOT get to inspect those skid marks in person. I hope the other skid marks produced that day were properly disposed of. 

In other news, the Scirocco was delivered today to Portland. Cosmetically, it is fine. Mechanically, however, they managed to break the ratcheting mechanism in the emergency brake handle. :banghead: 

Of course, this was NOT noted by me in the pick up docs, because I didn't think I'd need to take a test drive before signing the paperwork. This is going to be a fun discussion with the shipping company.

But hey, we are here, the TDI Sportwagen was effortlessly reliable the whole 3k miles and our stuff is all intact. A win overall.

Bad news is that the Bentley NAND most of my tools are packed, not to arrive until we move into our permanent home, 60 days from now. So, might be searching out some of my PNW friends to assist in repairing. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Glad to see you all arrived safely. 

I still can't believe you moved.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> A win overall. :thumbup:


Win! :thumbup:

Rumor has it that they brew good beer in Portland.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Bad news is that the Bentley NAND most of my tools are packed, not to arrive until we move into our permanent home, 60 days from now. So, might be searching out some of my PNW friends to assist in repairing.
> 
> :thumbup:


Great to hear you made it Joe! What area of PDX are you staying at?
I will be around all weekend and have all the spare parts you need to fix your e-brake.
Email me for my phone number [email protected]


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Joe!, 

re: Parking Brake Handle and associated Mech, 

*its possible*, esp with worn rear shoes, non-adjusted for slack conditions with the cable and general ham-fisted moving Company Employees,* to yank the ratchet up past the last tooth and have a part of it flop over.* 

It renders the teeth un-engaugeable, but the good news is that if you pull the handle _waaaay_ up too far with one hand, you can hopefully spin the ratchet part back over, returning it to usefulness. 

dems me 'tinks...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Glad to see you all arrived safely.
> 
> I still can't believe you moved.


You and me both, Mike Bee. It's still sinking in. 



Mtl-Marc said:


> Win! :thumbup:
> 
> Rumor has it that they brew good beer in Portland.:thumbup::beer:


Rumors are true! I've drank well for three nights now...



TBerk said:


> Hey Joe!, re: Parking Brake Handle and associated Mech, its possible, esp with worn rear shoes, non-adjusted for slack conditions with the cable and general ham-fisted moving Company Employees to yank the ratchet up pasts the teeth and have a part of it flop over. It renders to teeth un-engaugeable, but the good news is that if you pull the handle waaaay up too far with one hand you can hopefully spin the ratchet part back over and returning it to usefulness. dems me 'tinks...


This I will check tomorrow. Thanks for the great tip, Tosha! So, being on the best (oops, I mean west) coast now, maybe I will get to meet you finally. Are you going to resurrect Rocs in the Fog?

And Gordy and I chatted for a good bit today. Failing TBerk's suggestion above, he and I will troubleshoot in person in the next week or so. It's great to move 3,000 miles and still have a great friend wherever I go. Love this forum and the Scirocco.org folks.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Glad your epic road trip went smoothly Joe! Hopefully Crosby will remember at least some of it when he's older 


And Tosha is right about the toothed gear thingy 'flopping' over....used to happen to me if I tried an impromptu e-brake slide  If you just pop the cover off the back of the brake handle it should all make sense.... No tools needed to re-flop.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

-camber said:


> Glad your epic road trip went smoothly Joe! Hopefully Crosby will remember at least some of it when he's older


:thumbup: 

Joe will your new house in Portland have a garage for your Scirocco?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Rear Shoe re-fit*

(Sprung from Joe's e-brake situation...)


This deserves its own thread and even as I type this I'm going to go ahead and create a stand-alone thread off the main Scirocco Forum, still...

- New e-Brake Cables
- New Brake Shoes
- New Spring Kit.

You only need new drums if you find they aren't round any more or too thin. Same with pistons; if they aint leak'n, let em be.

Also this would be a great time to swap out the flexy part of the brake lines for Stainless Steel versions, that is covered in braided stainless steel.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Joe will your new house in Portland have a garage for your Scirocco?


It is a requirement for our permanent house. Right now the apartment we have has covered parking for all three of our VWs, including the Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> It is a requirement for our permanent house. Right now the apartment we have has covered parking for all three of our VWs, including the Scirocco. :thumbup:


Good luck with your search Joe! It's not easy to find a place in Portland.

I'm currently looking as well, as I'm transferring to PSU this fall. Might end up in Hillsboro instead.


Lets throw a scirocco in there for ownage:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> And Gordy and I chatted for a good bit today... he and I will troubleshoot in person in the next week or so.


Gordy is Good People, and knows hiz VW (and other, more general) shiite.

:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, nice pic and all that; but WTF is the point of the little cupcake thing on the saucer? Drink the drink and wing the cupcake thing at somebody?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> OK, nice pic and all that; but WTF is the point of the little cupcake thing on the saucer? Drink the drink and wing the cupcake thing at somebody?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it's been a fun day for me. I'm trying to fix the exhaust on my 3/4t truck, but 2 of the manifold bolts were broke off, long before I even thought about attempting this. Got the old manifolds off, both of them cracked, manifold gasket long gone, started drilling out the easy to get to bolt, not a problem, easy as pie. When I went to do the other bolt it was so inaccessable thnat I had to go buy an air drill so it would fit behind the steering shaft and under the brake booster, tried drilling for over an hour, no luck, it wasn't taking off more than a sliver, yes it was a brand new drill bit, went and bought some better bits. Yay, it's working....why is there green water coming out of the bolt hole? Fu(k! Bored straight into the water jacket:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good luck with your search Joe! It's not easy to find a place in Portland.
> 
> I'm currently looking as well, as I'm transferring to PSU this fall. Might end up in Hillsboro instead.


First Joe and now Izzy might be headed to the west side (of PDX), love it. I have been in a non-Scirocco rut lately so having some new blood around will hopefully get the spark lit back up. My shop is a disaster and I detest walking into that nightmare. Time to get off anus and step my game up. I was able to to muster up enough enthusiasm to finally cut up the 76 part car after weeks of brow beating from my better half 



I saved a few pieces of sheet metal for the hopes of resurrecting the 75 I have been holding on to just have to get that build back on track.

Thanks for the good words Karl and the same can be said about you my friend.

Izzy - Just saw you got yourself another S2, nice work. Do still plan on keeping the bunny too?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

More stinkin' rain out my window. 

Lordy, I think it's time to pray to Zeus to stop tormenting us with rain.

This weather is _very_ unsummerlike and I _need_ to have some fun here before the kids have to go back to school and those ungodly routines again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> More stinkin' rain out my window.
> 
> Lordy, I think it's time to pray to Zeus to stop tormenting us with rain.
> 
> This weather is _very_ unsummerlike and I _need_ to have some fun here before the kids have to go back to school and those ungodly routines again.


Yeah, more water means more weeds and mosquitoes. yuck.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I think Im a VW parts horder


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> I think Im a VW parts horder


Don't you worry about it.
Most people hoard something or other. Just clean 'em all up and lay them out in some sort of aesthetically pleasing fashion.
That way you can call it modern or retro or industrial art or some such label.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Don't you worry about it.
> Most people hoard something or other. Just clean 'em all up and lay them out in some sort of aesthetically pleasing fashion.
> That way you can call it modern or retro or industrial art or some such label.



I see some rust paint...and a glass table top...but that's me.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> I see some rust paint...and a glass table top...but that's me.


And sitting on top of it, some beer and a plate of bacon.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Cathy - did you ever post the results of your "big art project" in here yet? *tap tap*

And in case you're NOT looking in the classifieds, I'm slowly cleaning out the barn. I have a thread for free parts that I'm updating on a weekly-ish basis with new stuff. So check back often. Stuff that doesn't get claimed goes in the trash.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Hey Cathy - did you ever post the results of your "big art project" in here yet? *tap tap*
> 
> And in case you're NOT looking in the classifieds, I'm slowly cleaning out the barn. I have a thread for free parts that I'm updating on a weekly-ish basis with new stuff. So check back often. Stuff that doesn't get claimed goes in the trash.


I have not. Heck, I have not even posted the rest of my Cincy pictures yet. Photobucket hates me.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> I have not. Heck, I have not even posted the rest of my Cincy pictures yet. Photobucket hates me.


Well, beat it into submission. Next June is coming on us fast and we'll need to see them before then .


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ydrogs said:


> Izzy - Just saw you got yourself another S2, nice work. Do still plan on keeping the bunny too?


Yes Gordy, I'm keeping the bunny too...the amount of money that was sunk into it is unreal. It's going to have to stay with me forever :laugh:
The bunny will probably continue to live in the high desert, but the S2 is coming to PDX *for sure!!*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, here's a start. I present for your enjoyment: The Really Big Art Project...direct to you from 1986!




And who would unveil such a tasty treat without some music? Fire up the band maestro!!!



Much thanks to Mr. Tech Procedure for the wonderful gift, it looks fabulous!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Good luck with your search Joe! It's not easy to find a place in Portland.
> 
> I'm currently looking as well, as I'm transferring to PSU this fall. Might end up in Hillsboro instead.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Izzy! We had our first outing today looking. Sticker shock!



Eistreiber said:


> Gordy is Good People, and knows hiz VW (and other, more general) shiite.
> 
> :thumbup:


Damn right, Karl. I had the good fortune of sharing a couple of beers with him and his wife. Good people out here. 



ydrogs said:


> First Joe and now Izzy might be headed to the west side (of PDX), love it. I have been in a non-Scirocco rut lately so having some new blood around will hopefully get the spark lit back up. My shop is a disaster and I detest walking into that nightmare. Time to get off anus and step my game up. I was able to to muster up enough enthusiasm to finally cut up the 76 part car after weeks of brow beating from my better half
> 
> I saved a few pieces of sheet metal for the hopes of resurrecting the 75 I have been holding on to just have to get that build back on track.
> 
> ...


Here's to hoping we can both motivate each other!



punchbug said:


> Well, here's a start. I present for your enjoyment: The Really Big Art Project...direct to you from 1986!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, great hanger, Cathy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Whoa, great hanger, Cathy!


Yeah, I'm liking it a little too much down there. I never come home. Wait till I add the loft...maybe I can sell the house.....


Oh, and RIP James Garner....the only man on earth who could make a gutless 70's Firebird squeal rubber on gravel, or any other surface. (I had a 70's Firebird during the heyday of the Rockford Files. Not gonna lie, I watched it for the car )


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Thanks, Izzy! We had our first outing today looking. Sticker shock!
> 
> Here's to hoping we can both motivate each other!


Totally! Places are expensive and small...Portland has the highest percentage of homeless population in the country...crime rates vary drastically from area to area.

I will not be able to even visit PDX again until September, so I will have to find something quick when I'm over there.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

went to mk1 madness this Sunday in PA.
got 1st on rocco2....
1st from a field of 1
I guess showing up counts right?
:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> went to mk1 madness this Sunday in PA.
> got 1st on rocco2....
> 1st from a field of 1
> I guess showing up counts right?
> :wave:



For sure! Rodolpho may be the last surviving Scirocco on the roads? Sure hope not!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cathy,

Klaus would have been happy with the showing of the S1 presence, but yeah no other S2 made the trek.

el t


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

An s2 started the trek and got flat towed home though… 

Not mine btw


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe interesting for anyone?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I just fainted a little;
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ctd/4570717667.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okay, so here's a question. I cannot get my car into gear. It just grinds like the clutch is not being used. The pedal feels like it is pulling the arm up, and appears to be dong that when you look under the hood (ie clutch cable is present and working). I ended up towing the car tonight, it has been getting worse and worse. Started with third gear. It's got a solid heim joint linkage and has never been quite right. It's very difficult to adjust. The Bentley is not very helpful in the trouble shooting department on this topic. It's odd, because sometimes it would shift okay, and other times it would be hard to get into gear. There's a tinny rattle from somewhere under there once in a while, only when the car is in motion. so I can't isolate it, but it could be a clutch part, or something not connected at all. Also, on the last attempt to move the car I had a gear selected and the clutch fully depressed, and it remained in gear. 

What are the symptoms of a punctured release plate? I'm just trying to figure out if I should be looking at linkage, or clutch components, or get looking for a gearbox. I'd like to have one piece of machinery that was reliable at the moment. I only drove the headache because the bug gave me the big old German FU when I tried to take her out. I should have just stayed home I guess. 

ANyway, fire me opinions, this is something new to me. Pretty sure I won't like the fix.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Is the clutch cable adjusted correctly? Just grasping at cheap / easy fixes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Or perhaps the little finger guy or throwout bearing is failing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Is the clutch cable adjusted correctly? Just grasping at cheap / easy fixes.


Yeah, I will re-evaluate that today. Hope it is something simple. AT any rate, today is going to be garage day. It's gonna be a proper summer humid sticky day. Likely a good day to burn junk, right?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Cracked finger imma guessing. Clutch will "feel right" with the engagement point in the correct place, but instead of the rod being pushed, the finger is being "sprung" and not pushing the rod enough or at all. Pop the 'ol green seal and have a look.

The last time this happened to me, I pulled the seal and the finger looked good, started tearing down everything else and could not find the problem, after closer inspection the finger was cracked but I couldn't see the crack until pressure was placed on the actuator rod which opened up the crack.

oh boy, waiting for the innuendos now... 

Good luck!

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Cracked finger imma guessing. Clutch will "feel right" with the engagement point in the correct place, but instead of the rod being pushed, the finger is being "sprung" and not pushing the rod enough or at all. Pop the 'ol green seal and have a look.
> 
> The last time this happened to me, I pulled the seal and the finger looked good, started tearing down everything else and could not find the problem, after closer inspection the finger was cracked but I couldn't see the crack until pressure was placed on the actuator rod which opened up the crack.
> 
> ...


Well, no innuendos. Why do I have these cars again?????? The Bug, of course, needs a battery charge. I mean why wouldn't she? That's why I drove the 16V to begin with. Easy fix if you can get the hood open. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

So I know there are a lot of bug owners on here, is there a secret tool/location etc to pull the hood cable when it won't pop in the normal manner? I'm pretty frustrated. 

Okay, so there is a video online...Google is your friend. Not sure that will be an option with mine, the skidplate/belly pan makes life more fun under there, but it does keep the oil pan in one piece.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Cracked finger imma guessing. Clutch will "feel right" with the engagement point in the correct place, but instead of the rod being pushed, the finger is being "sprung" and not pushing the rod enough or at all. Pop the 'ol green seal and have a look.
> 
> The last time this happened to me, I pulled the seal and the finger looked good, started tearing down everything else and could not find the problem, after closer inspection the finger was cracked but I couldn't see the crack until pressure was placed on the actuator rod which opened up the crack.
> 
> ...


Pffff. No innuendos here. Playin' it straight...all the time (it's like my life motto).


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Someone flipped a loaner car @ 100mph in a traffic circle. They walked but dayum!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW...that gives it a whole new meaning....

Drive it like a loaner rather then a rental!!

Page ownage pic:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael Bee said:


> Someone flipped a loaner car @ 100mph in a traffic circle. They walked but dayum!


Ooofffaaa. It sure looks painful. The rental agency took on some hurt anyway.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Ooofffaaa. It sure looks painful. The rental agency took on some hurt anyway.


The damage on that looks worth more than the mechanical sum total in my life! (4 cars plus plane). So, one wonders, what does one say when returning the keys? "Here's the keys, I think I might have scratched it, but it should buff out"??? :laugh: (It'll ALWAYS buff out!!!)


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

> someone flipped a loaner car @ 100mph in a traffic circle. They walked but dayum!


Who ADMITS to that??!.....Seriously!!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Someone flipped a loaner car @ 100mph in a traffic circle. They walked but dayum!


 Owwwie...... 



pchassin said:


> Ooofffaaa. It sure looks painful. The rental agency took on some hurt anyway.


 Rental agency? Um, that looks like a dealer loaner, Miss Petra. They're often self-insured. 



-camber said:


> Who ADMITS to that??!.....Seriously!!!


 Um, well, um... Can't exactly drive the loaner back like that. What's your other option? "Hey, someone stole it!" ??  


That, right there, is how a customer gets banned from loaner rights for life.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> WOW...that gives it a whole new meaning....
> 
> Drive it like a loaner rather then a rental!!


Troof




pchassin said:


> Ooofffaaa. It sure looks painful. The rental agency took on some hurt anyway.


Hi Petra.... 
This is one of our service loaners. I was trying to sell it but now it's gone. Gonna have to pick a different color.



punchbug said:


> The damage on that looks worth more than the mechanical sum total in my life! (4 cars plus plane). So, one wonders, what does one say when returning the keys? "Here's the keys, I think I might have scratched it, but it should buff out"??? :laugh: (It'll ALWAYS buff out!!!)


$58,xxx sticker price for sure. The only thing that will buff is the drivers door since it is the only panel that's not dented!!



-camber said:


> Who ADMITS to that??!.....Seriously!!!


Apparently based on the police report, the driver was in excess of 80 mph. He later admitted to close to 100. Who really knows what the real story was. It happened at 1:30am (after some boozin I'm sure). Thankfully no one was hurt.



cuppie said:


> Owwwie......
> 
> Rental agency? Um, that looks like a dealer loaner, Miss Petra. They're often self-insured.
> 
> ...


Exactly. We have had light damage in the past on cars but nothing... nothing like this.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

too bad it was not red leather....I would've dropped by to "see" mike....maybe my pocket knife would have been able to source pieces for the scirocco :laugh:

Yeah lucky that carnage did not have collateral damage (aside of the car) attached to it!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael Bee said:


> ... the driver was in excess of 80 mph. He later admitted to close to 100. Who really knows what the real story was. It happened at 1:30am (after some boozin I'm sure).


A good buddy of E often and astutely said, "Nuthin' good ever happens after 11:00."

Words to live by.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> A good buddy of E often and astutely said, "Nuthin' good ever happens after 11:00."
> 
> Words to live by.



that is usually when I do my best work!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


>





Neptuno said:


>


If we were making an analogy to the rock, paper, scissor game, I think the God with the water (that would be Ariel's dad) trumps the God and his crew with the candles. 

So bad of me, I know.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ I really need to not drink before dinner.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> ^ I really need to not drink before dinner.


Routine lab work for physical tomorrow so I better get on as it is a fasting draw.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Routine lab work for physical tomorrow so I better get on as it is a fasting draw.


Especially the fasting part. I do *not* like to miss a meal. It's a chick thing, I think. I've noticed that most humans of the female variety react poorly to going hungry.

Myself, I avoid the fasting rituals myself, and only try to get an annual physical every decade or so.

Anyway, I hope you accounted for your evening accordingly and did what you could do to maintain correct blood levels.:beer:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

pchassin said:


> Especially the fasting part. I do *not* like to miss a meal. It's a chick thing, I think. I've noticed that most humans of the female variety react poorly to going hungry.


*TRUTH.* Laura reverts to a 3-year old throwing a tantrum if she doesn't get food when she's hungry. Especially worse now that she's preggo. Except now the site and/or smell of food makes her nauseous. :banghead:

Why is it, that at a time when a Woman's body needs nutrition more than ever, it also decides that the site/smell/consumption of any sort of food will make her start blasting puke?

Being a man is nice. We have the easy job I suppose. :beer:

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> *TRUTH.* Laura reverts to a 3-year old throwing a tantrum if she doesn't get food when she's hungry. Especially worse now that she's preggo. Except now the site and/or smell of food makes her nauseous. :banghead:
> 
> Why is it, that at a time when a Woman's body needs nutrition more than ever, it also decides that the site/smell/consumption of any sort of food will make her start blasting puke?
> 
> ...


Definitely more interesting to be female, ya get bigger, smaller, up a little here, down a little there, wider rounder, it's all a'changin', all the time.
Nausea=truly scuketh, not much ya can do. Crackers ,rest, all blegh solutions.

FWIW, the _tantrum_ of which you speak is merely a forewarning to give you time to spring into action. Ignore it and you might find an arm or a leg gnawed off.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Laura is like most people when they get...... wait for it.....

hangry.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael Bee said:


> ... wait for it.....
> 
> hangry.


Nice.

That phrase is going into the Chissin shorthand communication word list for sure.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That loaner!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Geez, I feel bad if I have to drive a loaner out of town. :facepalm:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

pchassin said:


> Nice.
> 
> That phrase is going into the Chissin shorthand communication word list for sure.


Didn't think you could ever go hungry or hangry in the Chassin household with those BBQ pix I see all the time... 

Sometimes a squirty works over here at the Bee house 










Apples and Squash!!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ If BBQ bores you , today the kids thought up another option.
While I was working (from home with nose in computer) the collective walked up, shoved a baggie in my face filled with small, squiggling catfish.

"Can we keep them in the house?", asked the Collective Them.
"No. ", said I. 
"But they'll die outside.", said the Collective Them.
"No, just get them out of the house. Keep them outside. Find a bucket, figure it out, just get them out of here.", said I.

So, here the Collective is (plus one neighbor boy) workin' hard at either tormenting or keeping them alive.
We'll see.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This the kind of thing that I have to look forward to, is what you're saying?  
(Not that my brother and I were saints growing up. We did plenty of dumb isht, too....  )


In Team Cup news.... 
Das Katie and I welcomed baby Isaac Stuart into the outside world at 8am today (actually, at this posting time, that would be yesterday now. Windows says it's Tuesday......) 
Much cuteness. We think we'll keep him. :heart:
Pics to follow. Needs sort-thru, resize, and PB uploads done yet. Cuppie tired, going to bed.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> This the kind of thing that I have to look forward to, is what you're saying?
> (Not that my brother and I were saints growing up. We did plenty of dumb isht, too....  )
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is full of goodness right there!! I literally turned my computer on and wondered about your status!

Congratulations to the both of you, Get some rest, let people do whatever they can to help you both during these adjustment days and enjoy every second you can with Issac!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

el t

@ Mike Bee boy do they get big so quick. Real cute kid
@ P&E:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> Das Katie and I welcomed baby Isaac Stuart into the outside world at 8am today.


Welcome into the world, little baby Isaac.

We hope new daddy and Das Katie are doing well. 
Great, exciting news.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Cuppie! Hope Mom and baby are doing well! (and Dad too!)

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Das Katie*!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Cuppie and Katie congrats on the birth of your son Isaac


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cuppie said:


> This the kind of thing that I have to look forward to, is what you're saying?


Yes! They like to capture all kinds of kritters. That and 'no'. 

Evangeline just learned it last week. Now she says 'NO' all of the time. Coooool.

Congrats to you and Katie!!!! Babies are coooooool.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Das Katie and I welcomed baby Isaac Stuart into the outside world... much cuteness.


Haven't seen pics yet (or it... um, never mind), but don't sweat it if he looks like Winston Churchill without a stogie. All babies are like that for a while. (mods; need Winston Churchill emoticon, plizz?) 



Congrats and try to get some sleep.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Evangeline just learned it last week. Now she says 'NO' all of the time. Coooool.


 Yeah, I remember when my brother's kid (now 11) hit that phase.....  Good times......


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, getting to pictars. 
The minion's room (short evolution; I failed to get a 'before' pic.)
 













 


Getting the walls right was a bit of a bitch. The room was formerly dark blue. Even the primer didn't want to cover that.... 
Primer + 3 coats of paint on the walls later, and I have a more, ah, inviting room.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, meet Isaac Stuart! 
Out Monday at 8am sharp, wasn't happy about that (but, who _is_ happy at 8am Monday, right?) 7lb 10oz, 22" long. And, he's pretty cute, and seems pretty cool. We think we'll keep him.  












Chillin' with my little homie:




And, ready to head home yesterday: 




:heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> And, ready to head home yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!! and nice onecie (sp)!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

This is awesome.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

That is one cute looking little guy. Good size, too. 
Congrats.
I hope you guys all enjoy each other.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Looked at a parts donor today, thinking of picking it up but only if people are interested in some of the parts. 'Tis an '84 Wolfie in white, no engine, no transmission, missing fusebox etc. I think I have the fender, hood and seats / doorcards spoken for.





Anyone?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mental note send Daun $$$


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> Looked at a parts donor today, thinking of picking it up but only if people are interested in some of the parts. 'Tis an '84 Wolfie in white, no engine, no transmission, missing fusebox etc. I think I have the fender, hood and seats / doorcards spoken for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: nice find Daun


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank Craig (Shrtrackr) for the tip. This thing's 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sun roof?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

How's the dash?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Is that the one I saw on CL in Centerville?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Dash:



Aaron - yes, it is.

Marc - no sunroof.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Is this a blue dash?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

There should be plenty of good parts on that thing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Marc - no sunroof.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I took the Stepchild out for a drive today and when I got home I banged the door into the Cabby's door and left a nice big ding.

Just doing my part for the PDR industry.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

D'oh! :banghead: 



So, today Cuppie was wondering what happened to some network gear that he ordered last Sunday, and that FedEx said was delivered (to my work) last Wednesday. 
Seller didn't provide me a tracking number for this package; got that today, after I emailed them wondering where the rest of my stuff was.  
Das Katie needed a nap. She was tired. 
1:30pm, Isaac is fed (and, also needing a nap - he was cranky.) Let's go out on adventure, get my stuff from work, and let Katie nap for 90 minutes. 

First time putting an infant seat in a Scirocco. Quickly realize that, if I have an Isaac, I cannot have any 'full size' humans in the car - can't lock the RF seat back.  
Oh wells.... 

Isaac enjoyed the ride, though. Cars put him, if not dead asleep, into a happy trance state pretty quickly.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I'll be in Middleburg Heights, OH on the 21st and 22nd interviewing for a new job.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nice job, Cuppie and Katie! Great job on that munchkin. He looks perfectly baked!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Thanks! 
Katie says that his ears still need to fluff a bit. But, otherwise, no complaints.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Especially the fasting part. I do *not* like to miss a meal. It's a chick thing, I think. I've noticed that most humans of the female variety react poorly to going hungry.



Ah yes. Memories of the epicWATERFESTPIZZA RANT!!!!!!

Yeah, I took on the New Jersey Police over food, and they were a hive of angry bees already at that point (*something about burning rubber and alcohol in the hotel parking lot. Pffft, whatever.). I paid that no mind. THEY WERE STANDING BETWEEN ME AND MY PIZZA!!!! 

In other news, I am out of town for a week, and the VW population doubles? Konomi had her baby too. Cuppie and das Katie? Job well done, enjoy him, and great name!! Bee? WHO did you steal that kid from? She cannot possibly be related to you!!! Too cute guys. 

I'm sitting here plotting the best curse of action to getting some form of machinery running. Here's the tally:
1979 Scirocco. Going to be "done in March", still in the paint shop in pieces
1986 Scirocco. Running issue, must get off lazy ass and change fuel filter...hope that is it
1987 Scirocco. No love in the gear shifting dept., suspect broken finger or punched pressure plate
1988 Cabby. Currently in Midwestern for an extensive fuel pump swap (or similar)
1999 New Beetle "features rich edition". Dead battery, cannot open hood to charge battery, cannot get to hood latch mechanism due to skid plate not being compliant when removal is requested.
1945 Ercoupe. Fuel boost pump inop. (hoping an electrical issue, new pump will be the better part of a grand...ouch), needs tires, needs electronic fuel sender for gas gauge (on order).
2000ish bicycle: Good working order, currently in Welland 45 mins away
1957 feet and legs: good working order!!!!

Just got back from 1250 miles of flying enjoyment, and a week camped out at heaven on earth (Airventure), where the alarm clock is a quartet of Texans singing overhead in four part harmony. Not enough airplane noise where I am right now.... 
Good to see Daun, Ellen, Jim, Julie and Jill, and some other friends!!! There will be pictures, no worries.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


tmechanic said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be in Middleburg Heights, OH on the 21st and 22nd interviewing for a new job.



Good luck with it :thumbup::thumbup:

Interviewing is always a cat and mouse game.... well unless you are SciroccoJoe* Shoosh!!:laugh:



punchbug said:


> 2000ish bicycle: Good working order, currently in Welland 45 mins away
> 1957 feet and legs: good working order!!!!


Cathy,

Thank you so much....I have been crabby lately. Maybe a bit more so than usual in many respects. I can always count on your mastery of imagery to help alleviate pain!

t.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Having some pain issues of my own lately too, carpal-tunnel/tendonitis flare up in my right wrist has me hurting right now. Can't hold a pencil, button my pants, tie my shoes..... not a situation I have ever been in before and it is really depressing. I was seeing a Chiropractor for the carpal-tunnel but insurance fund ran out and I cannot afford it on my own. I called insurance company and they are now referring me to a primary care physician and if physical therapy is needed, at least they will cover that. 

Day 4 of basically having a "dead" hand and it's NO FUN. At least I am building my brain power by learning how to do a lot of things with ol' lefty.

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Brendan,

Sorry to hear about your hand. Is that work related? maybe something to look at if works-man comp can be instituted???


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Interviewing is always a cat and mouse game.... well unless you are SciroccoJoe* Shoosh!!:laugh:


You have to admit, I am pretty irresistible in person. 

And it's SWOOSH!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> You have to admit, I am pretty irresistible in person.
> 
> And it's SWOOSH!


I knew I was going to get that wrong.... mR charm!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Brendan,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hand. Is that work related? maybe something to look at if works-man comp can be instituted???


Dunno, hopefully will talk that over with the Doctor tomorrow. With Carpal Tunnel, it's hard to pinpoint what actually caused it since it happens over a long period of time.

I guess what bothers me so much is that I have a top-tier insurance policy which is kinda nice, (as I should, working for one of the top healthcare organizations in the country... but I also pay top-tier dollar for it!!!) but going to the chiropractor for "regular maintenance" is not something that is covered. I can probably fit the bill once a month or so, but every week or two adds up fast especially with all of the other medical bills we have right now with the kid on the way.

Very frustrating. 

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> You have to admit, I am pretty irresistible in person.
> 
> And it's SWOOSH!


And modest too!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My client/friend/insurance agent just bought this gem. I had to share. 57k original miles. Stunning example of an E30.

.....better be for $65k


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Its been known for sometime now that 'self-abuse', to put it gently, is the leading cause. Hairy Palms?, da bunk.

But really though.
Try and get some spirited exercise in a pickle bucket full of ice water. Otherwise hot blood, flooding to the skin to aid in cooling is forced down deep closer to the bones and joints, nutrient rich and roto-rootering stuff out. Despite being counter-intuitive to some, its good for arthur-itis too.

- Item Two will have to wait...
Oh, here it is; the Charley Rose theme song. Listen to it on the highest fidelity set you have around, not some crappy cell phone/tablet speakers. (and I'll admit this link is to a quick search, not necessarily the _best_ link.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJCtUsGm0c8 It's full of Carny Tricks but it's still a hell of a thing to listen to. I'd suggest bands and musicians work at recreating it for the practice.

- Most importantly of all; Good Work recent Moms.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


>


What an example! But no way worth more than they cost new!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

65k? Jesus! They are not giving them away are they?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

ziggirocco said:


> 65k? Jesus! They are not giving them away are they?


My thoughts 'zactly


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ziggirocco said:


> 65k? Jesus! They are not giving them away are they?



A toast! :beer: "May you live to see the day that your mint Rocco is worth $65K!!" 
Yeah, THAT will happen.  (I'd settle for $53K....)

In other news, I now have one mobile vehicle, sort of. Got the discharged Bug mobile on a reverse 2-4 amp charge through a McGyver'd cig. lighter rig....It's now at shadetree mechanic's to get the hood open. I am SO not going there, it will require welding. (How sad is it the a dead battery issue might require welding???:screwy: Welcome to my Bug ownership experience :banghead


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

punchbug said:


> (How sad is it the a dead battery issue might require welding???:screwy: Welcome to my Bug ownership experience :banghead


Yikes.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> In other news, I now have one mobile vehicle, sort of. Got the discharged Bug mobile on a reverse 2-4 amp charge through a McGyver'd cig. lighter rig....It's now at shadetree mechanic's to get the hood open. I am SO not going there, it will require welding. (How sad is it the a dead battery issue might require welding???:screwy: Welcome to my Bug ownership experience :banghead


It's never simple is it? What are you doing next weekend, should you have a vehicle worthy of travel?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> Looked at a parts donor today, thinking of picking it up but only if people are interested in some of the parts. 'Tis an '84 Wolfie in white, no engine, no transmission, missing fusebox etc. I think I have the fender, hood and seats / doorcards spoken for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like this is "kind-of" happening. I am not taking possession of the car, but pulling a few parts. Any requests, speak quickly as I'm doing this Friday afternoon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> My client/friend/insurance agent just bought this gem. I had to share. 57k original miles. Stunning example of an E30.
> 
> .....better be for $65k


Whoa Bee, one of my favorite car. :thumbup:

I had to re-post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> You have to admit, I am pretty *in plaid,* in person.


FTFY


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> ...carpal-tunnel/tendonitis flare up... Can't hold a pencil, button my pants, tie my shoes....
> 
> Day 4 of basically having a "dead" hand and it's NO FUN.


Hi Brendan, BT had that; and trust me I *need* my hands (hard to mech without).

I suggest, for the time being; don't do jack with your right. Hmm, OK rephrase, DO NOTHING WITH YOUR RIGHT HAND.

Isolate, a little ice now and then. Lift nothing, grasp nothing. Accept with grace using your left hand clumsily.

When your hand feels 'normal' and has for a week or two, then try doing what you used to with it, one task at a time, only one. The idea is to try to ID what's messing you up so you can stop doing it.

But go slow, really slow... no cowboy BS. Hands are important, for day to day stuff I think I'd rather lose an eye than a hand, less inconvenient.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> Looks like this is "kind-of" happening. I am not taking possession of the car, but pulling a few parts. Any requests, speak quickly as I'm doing this Friday afternoon.


Guess I'm too late now.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And modest too!


Yeah, I'm working on that. 



Michael Bee said:


> My client/friend/insurance agent just bought this gem. I had to share. 57k original miles. Stunning example of an E30.
> 
> .....better be for $65k


Man, a beaut. Most likely that car is moving out of my price range, similar to an early 911. I suppose I'll have to settle for a 318is or square taillight 2002. 



Eistreiber said:


> FTFY


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Before Digital, the World was Analog...*

And sometimes great film was even Black and White. 
http://stanfordtheatre.com/calendars/Summer 2014.html 

Late Summer Schedule is out now; 


> August 1 - October 12
> Mickey Rooney plus 2nd feature every Monday & Tuesday
> Silent Film Wednesdays with Dennis James at the *Wurlitzer*
> Charlie Chan, Superman and Sherlock Holmes every Thursday & Friday
> Favorite Classics on Weekends


Now, given that this is in the SF Bay Area, (As is the Castro Theater in SF proper, another great place to de-digitize oneself), maybe the gentle reader might be thinking "well, uh, OK but so what?"

Well, there is likely something similar nearby and I'm encouraging you, You, reading this, to grab somebody and go sit in a great big ol' dark room with a bunch of strangers and feel them stir in the dark along with you as the story unfolds. 

Oh, and this Sunday is another Super Moon. 
Google it, get a blanket and a thermos of something warm and do the needful...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Yeah, I'm working on that.
> 
> 
> :laugh: :thumbup:


To quote the frog: "It's not easy being green" 

And how is the green guy? Mine is still pretty sad, sitting in the beauty parlour. We'll see if he picks up chuppa chuppa noises from socializing with helicopters all season. Wish he was socializing with me instead.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Guess I'm too late now.


What are you looking for? I pulled a number of parts, and he said if there was anything else I wanted to grab he'd have the car for another week or two.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Hi Brendan, BT had that; and trust me I *need* my hands (hard to mech without).
> 
> I suggest, for the time being; don't do jack with your right. Hmm, OK rephrase, DO NOTHING WITH YOUR RIGHT HAND.




Thanks for the tips- doing better now, doc basically told me the same thing, don't do anything with it. Got another type of brace that immobilizes the thumb, so now when I go to bed I wear a normal wrist brace on the left hand and this thumb/wrist combo deal on the right. Feel like a frickin cyborg or something. Ice and ibuprofen is helping too. Did a nice lazy oil change on the TDI Beetle (TDI's are about the easiest oil change there is, don't even have to lift the car or twist/turn anything), went nice and slow and used lefty for most of it, went well.

I'd like to be a candidate for a set of robot hands someday. Maybe.










Maybe not.....


Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

vwdaun said:


> What are you looking for? I pulled a number of parts, and he said if there was anything else I wanted to grab he'd have the car for another week or two.


Oh, cool! I replied to your IM. Thanks Daun!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Replied to your IM. 

The rest of the parts will be listed in the next day or two....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, thanks to the, ah, rain Monday (think: Biblical proportions, Ark-level downpour), we're a bit busy at the shop this week...... 
_*Fourty*_ cars towed in yesterday by 4pm. Another 15 after that.  

The flooded cars (nearly all of which need engines; many of those likely need a lot more) currently outnumber the running cars in the service lot.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Wow.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Not really Scirocco related, so it fits here.
Yesterday, I spotted one of these while driving home with my 2 minions in the 'rocco.

Had to park beside to see if the guy (who just entered a convenience store) had round glasses and a lightning-shaped scar.
No luck, but still I showed him a thumbs up when he came back, since the car was very clean.

Then, with no surprise, my 5 y.o. Eleonore had to ask something...
E: «Dad, how can someone buy an old car?»
Me: «We just buy them from someone else...»
E: «But, its new, don't they buy them from the store?»
Me :«If it were the case, I'd rush into the nearest VW dealership to get me a '75 TS....»

5 minutes later, once at home, the question-o-rama had turned into:
E: «Dad, how cars are made?»
Me: «Well, it's a pretty long procces and it's hard to explain...»
E: «But you, should know how, it's all in your book, you know, the red book»
She was refering to _The Book_, the bentley....
Me: «This books tell you how to fix your car, not how it has been made... 
BTW I love you, girl, don't you know?»

Morality: If you don't have the patience to answer endless questions about things that seems obvious and simple to you but can be turned in a complex dichotomical paradigm in a kid's sight, then don't make kids.

But if you have a Bentley, it's all correct.
:laugh:

Anglia 1200 Sedan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> So, thanks to the, ah, rain Monday (think: Biblical proportions, Ark-level downpour), we're a bit busy at the shop this week......
> _*Fourty*_ cars towed in yesterday by 4pm. Another 15 after that.
> 
> The flooded cars (nearly all of which need engines; many of those likely need a lot more) currently outnumber the running cars in the service lot.


Yeah, rains have been stupid in some areas. sorry your area got hit that hard. We've been pretty lucky so far, but an hour away there are at least two communities that got hammered.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

One of the guys I'm working with here in KC is from Warren, MI he's spent the last two days on his phone instructing his wife on how to pull the pump off the pool and hook up hoses so she can pump out the basement of his house and two of his rental properties.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, I don't doubt that one bit. Warren got hit with about _five and a half inches_ of rain, in about 2 hours. It was stupid. 


And, in Cuppie news.... 
Road trip this weekend, to see a friend in IL for his b-day weekend. Food, beer, friends.... what's not to like?  
And, after that, a trip straight up to Schaumburg again for training. 
In the 10 years I've been doing this summer trip, it's the first time I get to combine it with a training trip. Why awesome this time? <60 miles up to my hotel from his parents' place (that hotel is 310 miles from my house.)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> To quote the frog: "It's not easy being green"
> 
> And how is the green guy? Mine is still pretty sad, sitting in the beauty parlour. We'll see if he picks up chuppa chuppa noises from socializing with helicopters all season. Wish he was socializing with me instead.


He's great, other than some light emergency brake issues! In a week he will have his own garage, mere FEET away from where I sleep!


----------



## uscrew96 (Mar 27, 2007)

*1978*

 My 1978 VW SCIROCCO GT in 1987! Crash in 1987.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

^that was a nice car

I have been in a bit of a cleaning mood lately:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

More cleaning. 15 minutes @ a time


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

For cathy: a JATO powered ercoupe


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- 'Dude with a Daughter'; prepare oneself with "Honey, some folks forged a frame and others at the factory added an Interior adn some more folks added the Interior adn electrical wires. Looks, it's all here in the Bentley..." (And it it is too.) 

- Bless you Duan. 

- I'm currently eating 'Pizza Frys', in THE COUNTRY, (pix to follow becasue it actually happened, is happening and I'm dringing a Nooner from Sirrea Nevada Brewing while listening to "For thos who are bout to Rock, We Salute You". (There are ony two FM stations out here. Oh, oh, now it's 'Carry On' by Crosby, Stiils and Nash. And Young.

- Tommorow is the weekend of the Blackberry Festival. 

Life is good. In the COUNTRY.


(When I say IN THE COUNTRY, you are to envision the SNL character, who lives In a VAAAAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> For cathy: a JATO powered ercoupe


Neither Cathy or myself had ever seen video of this - just still pics. Awesome find Timbo! You should have heard us laughing! (Oh yeah, Cathy's here visiting this weekend!) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TheTimob said:


> For cathy: a JATO powered ercoupe


SO Daun and I are sitting here laughing our asses off, not because of the JATO, but because of this:



THIS is a picture of my plane landing at Oshkosh THROUGH the wing struts of....you guessed it....a Porterfield!!! They only made a few hundred of them...what are the odds they would use one as the photo ship for the JATO testing!!! TOO funny....we flew in to Oshkosh together, and it was the best Porterfield on the field of 12,000 aircraft. (partly because it was the ONLY one). It's stationed here in Moraine where Daun's stuff is hangared.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Wow, weird coincidence, eh Cathy, Daun and Timob!

So, Portland updates. We are settling into the PNW. People are just so darn LOVELY out here. Seriously, while all of my Philly scirocco peeps were super nice, a lot of Philly was surly. Not so out here. 

This town is beautiful. Huge Douglas a Firs everywhere, with the hills, mild temps and low humidity. I mean...



















Crosby is loving the street car aka "troddie" as we called them trolleys back in PA. Parks, too. 



















To be continued.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Cool PNW update Joe !!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Went to the coolest nursery I'd ever been too, with some seriously unusual plants. Cistus Design Nursery on Sauvie Island. 



















Had my 50k TDI service at the nicest vw dealer I've ever been to. 2 miles from work, in and out in 30 minutes, free pastries, coffee and soft drinks. 




























And we finally signed the lease on the house. 1927 model, great landscaping, huge back yard for both son and dog, and a garage!



















Fire pit and patio too. Abuts our favorite park on the rear property line too! Feels like a dream...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Feels like a dream...


You do need to remember that you're downwind from WA state (otherwise "yer perspective is fckued", quick! name that movie!), but yeah... the PNW is beautiful, isn't it?

When you get settled and have some time, take a drive down US 101 along the coast. IMHO about the prettiest stretch is down near Florence (fun driving too if there aren't too many geriatrics driving f'ken 'Bagos at walker speed), and try Mo's clam chowder there. Used to be pretty good stuff.

http://www.moschowder.com/index.php


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

@joe Oregon is a wonderful world!! 
Ann an I honeymooned there. We did as much as we could from Portland to bend and back up the intercostal and across into wine country back to Portland. 

The dunes are so much fun in the 6 sitter buggies. Little java hutches all over the place specially in Bend and the wine and beer. 
Newport has a couple of great seafood restaurant that I would recommend as well as nicks in Macminville.(sp)

On other news. More cleaning. Got a goody box from OH. ( thanks Daun) also found what I will be doing with the old school $5 drill press I found at a yard sale today. 














































I will use the press for this light metal job an replace the shifter bushing when the swap happens.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

impressed!! pun intended

The drill press worked like butter!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am home from Ohio where someone turned OLD!!! (Not naming any names, but it was not the HO, and also not my bug, she already WAS old!)

So my bug has accelerated the feature making feature. I already knew that her AC and power windows did not work, but weather did not look too hot so I figured I would survive. On the way there she decided that hills were scary and she did not wish to climb out of the Lake Erie Watershed (there is one in particular long grade that always has the warning lights a-blazing and this trip was no different). She was fine on all the other hills. She also decided to warn me of an impending brake disaster (owner's manual says the rear end will lock up and you will die a horrible death or some such bullcrap, last time it was a psychic connection with the plane which really DID have a brake problem, so I consider myself forewarned) 

She sat parked for three days at Daun's and just this morning we heard her softly beeping to herself on the driveway. I assumed she was scared and she does know how to lock herself (and *I* am well practiced at crawling through the hatch to UNLOCK herself since the remote locking feature does NOT work.) But no, she hadn't locked herself, just beeping to herself for comfort I guess. She has heard me speak of a farm in Midwestern....

So on the way home, she was making this scraping noise just in the most congested part of Columbus on a ramp...and really I should have just ignored it since it DID go away, but lucky I checked because she was in the process of self deleting more parts. A girl can always stand to drop some weight eh? In this case it was the strap for the fuel tank. The ARE two, right? And I'm certain that the one that is left is over engineered and much newer than the one that rusted off and is living out its days on the roadside in Ohio. And by the time we got to duty free, she had been running so cool that the blue temp light was glowing. She warmed up enough for it to go out by the time I came back out of the store, but the engine got scared about that and you can only imagine which familiar orange glow accompanied me the rest of the way home. I have never spend SO much of a trip with the owner's manual on my lap. I really should have yanked out the Bentley and looked up some of that stuff, but she was running fine and displayed no indications of a real problem ( other than electrons being a little too free with their chosen paths and the lacking strap on the fuel tank) Old cars, gotta love them eh?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> You do need to remember that you're downwind from WA state (otherwise "yer perspective is fckued", quick! name that movie!), but yeah... the PNW is beautiful, isn't it?
> 
> When you get settled and have some time, take a drive down US 101 along the coast. IMHO about the prettiest stretch is down near Florence (fun driving too if there aren't too many geriatrics driving f'ken 'Bagos at walker speed), and try Mo's clam chowder there. Used to be pretty good stuff.
> 
> http://www.moschowder.com/index.php


This I will check out. I love me some New England chowder (chowdah), so it stands to reason that I would also enjoy Oregon coast chowder. We will see. 

I do want to get some of the PNW Scirocco peeps to maybe do a cruise down the coast. Maybe through Florence to Coos Bay, stay over, then head back?



punchbug said:


> Well, I am home from Ohio where someone turned OLD!!! (Not naming any names, but it was not the HO, and also not my bug, she already WAS old!)
> 
> So my bug has accelerated the feature making feature. I already knew that her AC and power windows did not work, but weather did not look too hot so I figured I would survive. On the way there she decided that hills were scary and she did not wish to climb out of the Lake Erie Watershed (there is one in particular long grade that always has the warning lights a-blazing and this trip was no different). She was fine on all the other hills. She also decided to warn me of an impending brake disaster (owner's manual says the rear end will lock up and you will die a horrible death or some such bullcrap, last time it was a psychic connection with the plane which really DID have a brake problem, so I consider myself forewarned)
> 
> ...


Wow, your daily is giving you more trouble than (some) of your Sciroccos. How lovely. You sure do like adventures, Cathy. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> This I will check out. I love me some New England chowder (chowdah), so it stands to reason that I would also enjoy Oregon coast chowder. We will see.
> 
> I do want to get some of the PNW Scirocco peeps to maybe do a cruise down the coast. Maybe through Florence to Coos Bay, stay over, then head back?
> 
> ...



There, FTFY


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I had a weird event yesterday, I was heading out of University City in Philly on I 76 this turns into 26th and Penrose in front of the navy yard entrance. 

1/8 of a mile before that intersection I see a Philly Police zipping by on the left lane, 2 seconds later I see a nice black, new beetle convertible zooming by. It usually works all the way around the cop tracks the high speedster. I can not make up what is going on in front because of the traffic. As I get closer I see the cop stopped crossed sided on the left lane and the woman on the new beetle behind him looking frazzled and perturbed. I remember remarking to myself that I thought that she catch up to the cop going that fast. Anyhow, I drive by and she flips me the bird . I was like What?? Don't Like sciroccos?or dudes in ties or other VW's maybe no one warned her??

The whole scene was just weird.

In other news the old time drill press did its thing and eat the rivets off the shifter bushing rod assembly with ease. I need to get the right hardware, but here is a mock up.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Nep, Have you never heard of 'She-Who-Must-Be- Obeyed'


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Nep, Have you never heard of 'She-Who-Must-Be- Obeyed'


I have not brother T, but i got my studious face on, so teach!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I had a weird event yesterday, I was heading out of University City in Philly on I 76 this turns into 26th and Penrose in front of the navy yard entrance.
> 
> 1/8 of a mile before that intersection I see a Philly Police zipping by on the left lane, 2 seconds later I see a nice black, new beetle convertible zooming by. It usually works all the way around the cop tracks the high speedster. I can not make up what is going on in front because of the traffic. As I get closer I see the cop stopped crossed sided on the left lane and the woman on the new beetle behind him looking frazzled and perturbed. I remember remarking to myself that I thought that she catch up to the cop going that fast. Anyhow, I drive by and she flips me the bird . I was like What?? Don't Like sciroccos?or dudes in ties or other VW's maybe no one warned her??
> 
> ...


That is very odd. I too had an odd one yesterday, but not in the VW. Here's my post to the Ercoupe group: 


So since it was a nice day, I decided to go flying ( plus my parts were in at Spruce). In between my home airport and my parts is a Class D (ie, big airport with regular jet traffic), we will call it "XXX Tower" So I usually just brush the edge of their airspace, but I like to call them (to let them know I'm there and SLOW). Like this: "XXX Tower, this is CF-ROC, an Ercoupe". I am expecting the usual "Just stand by till we deal with some REAL air traffic", but instead I get "CF-ROC, My dad used to own an Ercoupe. you don't see very many of those, squawk 1204" So I'm eager to follow protocall , dial in the transponder and let them know my position and intentions and read back the instructions...and then I hear "CF-ROC, would you mind doing a low pass parallel runway XX, the other controller has never seen an Ercoupe" So of course when tower instructs, you must comply! I did a nice low pass and headed on my way. They liked my little bird, and so do I <3 ! THAT would never happen in a Cessna 

It was pretty cool, and it reminds me of the Scirocco experience. I can't tell you how many times a trip through customs delays the line because the agent wants to talk about my old VW!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So since it was a nice day, I decided to go flying ( plus my parts were in at Spruce). In between my home airport and my parts is a Class D (ie, big airport with regular jet traffic), we will call it "XXX Tower" So I usually just brush the edge of their airspace, but I like to call them (to let them know I'm there and SLOW). Like this: "XXX Tower, this is CF-ROC, an Ercoupe". I am expecting the usual "Just stand by till we deal with some REAL air traffic", but instead I get "CF-ROC, My dad used to own an Ercoupe. you don't see very many of those, squawk 1204" So I'm eager to follow protocall , dial in the transponder and let them know my position and intentions and read back the instructions...and then I hear "CF-ROC, would you mind doing a low pass parallel runway XX, the other controller has never seen an Ercoupe" So of course when tower instructs, you must comply! I did a nice low pass and headed on my way. They liked my little bird, and so do I <3 !


This is full of win! :thumbup::beer:

Speaking of old cars, and you read it here first, I busted the 8V motor in my black Scirocco.

Rod knock. ±60000 miles. Not bad. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I busted the 8V motor in my black Scirocco.
> 
> Rod knock. ±60000 miles. Not bad. :laugh:


Hrmph, a JH should last longer than that.

Sounds like everyone's been real busy, I wanted to venture into this thread to wish P a happy 20th anniversary today :heart::



All of these flowers came from our yard, which is remarkable for Chicago in August, and it was nice to be able to do that instead of the usual "order a bunch from a store" :thumbup:

We're off to Florida for some long overdue R&R, see y'all next week :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> We're off to Florida for some long overdue R&R, see y'all next week :wave:


Florida in late summer for a vacation, sure OK. :screwy:

I hear the firearms laws are pretty "flexible", you might wanna pick up a few RPG's for bugs.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This is full of win! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Speaking of old cars, and you read it here first, I busted the 8V motor in my black Scirocco.
> 
> Rod knock. ±60000 miles. Not bad. :laugh:



So, what are you going to do, rebuild or replace? And with what?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> Hrmph, a JH should last longer than that.


Not if you enjoy the sweat sound of buzzing the motor to redline.

With some luck, I can just slap some new bearings, and be on my merry way to redline heaven again. :laugh:

Have fun in Florida. :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She_Who_Must_Be_Obeyed 

You're either Single, or you gots one of deze...



But then again, maybe you were witness to a film scene being filmed. Or, having watched too much TV over the course of half a Century It was really a Bad-Assed Female Plain Clothed Detective.... yeah, dats dee ticket, yeah...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This is full of win! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Speaking of old cars, and you read it here first, I busted the 8V motor in my black Scirocco.
> 
> Rod knock. ±60000 miles. Not bad. :laugh:



Dude, yer missing a zero on that number...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This is full of win! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Speaking of old cars, and you read it here first, I busted the 8V motor in my black Scirocco.
> 
> Rod knock. ±60000 miles. Not bad. :laugh:


THIS ^ is (potentially) full of win. We will rename the car "Steve Austin": 





Was it a good 60 000 miles? Will there be more machine porn stills from the next build? Will there be....JATO????? :laugh:

Inquiring minds.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She_Who_Must_Be_Obeyed
> 
> You're either Single, or you gots one of deze...
> 
> ...


Who knows.....either way her BP Im sure was higher then mine 

Oh and I do not have one of these


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> This is full of win! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Speaking of old cars, and you read it here first, I busted the 8V motor in my black Scirocco.
> 
> Rod knock. ±60000 miles. Not bad. :laugh:



Ah, the results of stroking an already undersquare engine- rod bearings every timing belt! 

J/k, hope you can get it back up and running cheaply and quickly!

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ah, the results of stroking an already undersquare engine- rod bearings every timing belt!
> 
> J/k, hope you can get it back up and running cheaply and quickly!
> 
> Brendan


I see a sticker for 5 more Hp: Better, stronger, faster


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ah, the results of stroking an already undersquare engine- rod bearings every timing belt!


Yeah, bearings should have been a maintenance item in this case. :laugh:



Lord_Verminaard said:


> J/k, hope you can get it back up and running cheaply *AND* quickly!
> 
> Brendan


It usually is one *OR* the other. :banghead::laugh:




punchbug said:


> Was it a good 60 000 miles?


You and I both know the answer to that question. :thumbup: :beer: :laugh:


----------



## VWPoweredenFrance (Aug 1, 2008)

wow been a long, long time since i last posted on these scirocco boards


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, one of the waitstaff at the coney next door to work, ah, went a wee bit wide doing a U-turn in the lot this afternoon...... 

 











27 years old tomorrow. Unscathed until now. 
This is :bs:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> So, one of the waitstaff at the coney next door to work, ah, went a wee bit wide doing a U-turn in the lot this afternoon......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy belated Birthday Cuppie's car! And agreed on the :bs:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, I have one of these going on: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Trying to get my new (to me) '85 to pass Colorado emissions, the car was bought from Durango CO, a red-neck corner of the state where they don't do E-checks.

I've bought plenty of Scirocco's online, sight-unseen, had pretty good luck so far. There may be dents and dings, rust, whatever, but in general older CIS if it runs at all runs pretty clean.

This one... not so much. Colorado does a dyno test, car on rollers and a probe up the pipe; the "technician" drives it according to a programmed speed chart with shifts (1-2, 2-3, etc) marked. The printed output I have does not show gear or rpm, but does show speed.

I bought the car, drove it home on temp tags, then went out of town for a while. Had to get new temp tags to take it to E-test place. No significant running problems, #1 injector loose so idle a little high, not horrible (about 1200 rpm by tach); I wasn't really sweating it & thought it would get through no problem. Hadn't done any serious tune-up or investigative yet.

So, First test pass (all in GPM, grams per mile):

HC allowed 2.500 > actual 1.439
CO allowed 20.00 > *actual 44.168*, this is the Fail
CO2 allowed n/a > actual 260.87
NOx allowed 4.500 > actual 1.568

Looking at the CO chart, high spikes seem to occur mostly around 25-35 mph; sorry I cannot provide gear or rpm data.

But I'm thinking I'm trying to trouble-shoot for extremely rich mixture, I started digging into it. Findings:

1) Fuel mixture screw on the fuel distributor has been phucked with, no idea when or in what direction. Adjust hole plug is non-stock. I like to set mixture by the book (with a daam CO meter) and then leave it alone. I have *NOT* tried to adjust by ear, but I know someone else has (plug is non-stock) and chances are they did it wrong.

2) Changed air filter, this should be irrelevant.

3) Plugged in #1 injector, but it is too deep in socket, and 2-3-4 are at varying levels as well. I think maybe PO gunged installing the injectors, but potential failure leans towards vacuum leak and thus lean mixture, so again probably irrelevant as far as the E-test is concerned. I have new seats, seals, O-rings on the way but not installed yet.

*4) An intermittent miss*; brief and infrequent, feels like ignition or fuel cutting out for only a half-second or so (if "one thousand and one" is one second, duration is about 1/2 that). This occurs in mid-range, say 2200 rpm and up. I have not observed it to occur at higher rpm, nor at idle. Recurrence is (was) about once every 90- 120 seconds; and it seems to occur only in cruise state (part-throttle steady speed), NOT under acceleration or deceleration. I am inclined to think that it is ignition cutting out, if was fuel the result would go leaner.

5) Ignition timing was like "Doh!" 'tarded, 30 degrees. Gefooktet! I reset to spec, 6 degrees BTDC; might be off a degree or so but not more than that. Idle speed dropped (as it should) and I adjusted idle rpm back up with the idle bleed screw, now at about 975- 1000 rpm by tach, very stable.

6) Put in a fuel system cleaning additive (Berryman), as a preventive. I haven't had any fueling problems, and the car did 400 or so miles before testing without any weirdness, so if the additive doesn't chemically affect the test (it shouldn't) then it should be irrelevant, although I will be changing the fuel filter very soon now that all the crud and moisture has been removed from the system.


Then (about a week later) went back and re-did the E-test. Second pass results:

HC allowed 2.500 > actual 1.54 (up just a bit)
CO allowed 20.00 > *actual 67.762*, this is the Fail, and freaking worse than before. WTF?
CO2 allowed n/a > actual 272.97 (up just a bit)
NOx allowed 4.500 > actual .444 (down, 1/3 what it was before).

Significant (?), that intermittent miss (#4) has greatly increased in frequency. Same brief duration, rpm range, load, but now it's occurring every 7- 9 seconds. This symptom was present during the 2nd E-test, and would have generated (if it's ignition cut out) a lot of unburnt fuel being dumped down the exhaust.

So that's my question, what is that intermittent? My intuition is saying ignition, maybe a hairline crack in the rotor or a coil about to die. Parts get hot in use, fail and short out momentarily; as soon as they're cool again they work again until the next time. But I'm more familiar with older stuff, Mk1's; the '85 has electronic ignition, various other bells & whistles... any other good suspects for an ignition fault such as I've described? I've got ignition stuff ordered (plugs, cables, dist cap and rotor) so that I can *know* what is good, but none of it currently looks bad or non-func on a quick inspection.

I get the feeling I'm missing something obvious. And frankly, re-setting timing and then having a drastically worse E-test has got me confused, I expected to at least be going in the right direction. Sorry I haven't got more/better info for you, I'd planned to get the car past emissions and then clean/test/repair as needed as needed; so this is too much one of those "It's fooked! What's wrong?" posts. Sorry.

Help or suggestions are invited, snark will be tolerated.

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully a true CIS Lambda guru will surface with a DIY on dwell meters and all that fancy isht but in the meantime, off the top of my head, all the stuff you said plus:

1) Verify CSV isn't leaking.
2) Check for wet plug(s) --> marginal ignition and/or leaky injector(s) on those cylinders. New plugs and/or wires?
3) While engine is warm and idling, manually close the TB microswitch to force rich condition. Engine should stumble badly. If it doesn't, the Lambda part of CIS is stuck in cold (rich mode) and improper adjustments were made at some point to make the car idle "right".
4) You can turn the idle mixture screw CCW to lean the idle mixture, which won't have a huge effect off idle, but will have some. When the car will barely run, back off 1/8 turn or so CW to richen a bit ("tightening" the screw will richen, it might seem backwards).

Beyond that, AFAIK the frequency valve should be audibly buzzing, and if it isn't, it, the O2 sensor, and/or the Lambda ECU, relay, wiring might be faulty.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

All I could think was tune up stuff. 
Bad plugs, rotor or cap


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

echassin said:


> Hopefully a true CIS Lambda guru will surface with a DIY on dwell meters and all that fancy isht but in the meantime, off the top of my head, all the stuff you said plus:












LOL

Anyway - check to make sure your oxygen sensor is okay by listening to the frequency valve. You should hear it getting louder and softer as it adjusts the mixture around the perfect 14.7 air-to-fuel ratio. New oxygen sensor is only like $17 and can really help emissions and fuel economy. It must be replaced every 30,000 miles. (like anyone ever does that)

The dwell meter plugs into the test harness up near the brake booster. You can see in my GIF how the needle waves back and forth.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Somehow I've made it all these years without using a dwell meter or measuring fuel pressure .

Which reminds me: I _have_ experienced clogged screens on the CPR, which AFAIK would lower the control pressure and richen the mixture. One more free thing to rule out:thumbup:. I just plucked them out of the banjo fitting hole with an X-Acto, rinsed them in gas and blew them out with compressed air (and I blew one away :facepalm:). There are a few of them layered.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> ... I just plucked them out of the banjo fitting hole with an X-Acto, rinsed them in gas and blew them out with compressed air.


Just like fixing knees. :sly:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Happy belated Birthday Cuppie's car! And agreed on the :bs:


Oh, I failed to tell the ironic part of the tale. 

Q: What was I hit by? 
A: A beige Camry..... 
 :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Oh, I failed to tell the ironic part of the tale.
> 
> Q: What was I hit by?
> A: A beige Camry.....
> :facepalm:


Ah, Camry, the new Buick! (which may have been replaced by Sonatas, but I digress. 

echassin, Righty Richy Lefty Leanie, correct? 

icy one, I will have to cogitate on this etest hell of yours. I WILL state that I detested doing etests with mine, and the headache flat out refused to do her last one...she died ON the dyno (and I actually kicked her in the tire I was SOOOO pissed off....she just needed to do it one more time....but she finally did and passed THANK GOD!!!)

Odd to have low HC and high CO.....usually if it's not combusting it's not combusting, you know? I've never dealt with that variant of 8V.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from TPA airport 

... currently waiting to board an American Airlines jet to DFW, Texas :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from TPA airport
> 
> ... currently waiting to board an American Airlines jet to DFW, Texas :wave:


I like Dallas. I've had good meals there. :wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> I like Dallas. I've had good meals there. :wave:


Yes there is good food here at DFW, just finished breakfast 

Now I wait to board another American Airlines flt to SJC, California


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, so I'm sorry in aadvance for this being on topic ( which IS in fact, off topic on the Scirocco forum) 

Anyway, purple 16V has a running issue. She has an oddball setup: straight CIS (as in: no E, no Lambda...just a plate that breathes with the engine, ex Porsche?) and ignition is Pertronix, which I know little about. No boxes/modules at all in the rain tray, all gone away. But I believe Pertronix module is hiding under the cap. 

SO here is the issue. She idles and runs/accelerates fine for about three to five minutes. Smooth like buttah. So that tells me that the essentials of internal combustion are functional. Then she bogs out once she gets warm, to the point where she acts like she'd rather stall than run. I replaced the fuel filter thinking that was it, and I do need to get some fresher gas in the tank. She can be coerced into continuing to run by using the primer (aka fifth injector which is activated by a spring loaded button to make it squirt at will...see note about oddball-ness above). Latest thought is maybe a vacuum leak once the rubber hoses etc get warm and soft, but the only really questionable one I can see is the crankcase vent hose. It's super soft, but it is under pressure, not vacuum, correct? It will be tough to replicate because the issue is mainly on acceleration/load. Not sure how you replicate that sitting still. Anyway, I know she has potential to run fine...what diagnostic process do you suggest? (and no, I do not want to ignite a pool of gas under her...) Thanks!

As a side note, I have now used a Scirocco method on the airplane (pumping the brakes to find some pressure) and now an airplane method (the primer thing) on a Scirocco. Talk about gateway drugs!) I'm leaning towards fuel on this one since it seems to be this year's theme.... anyway, suggestions are welcome.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> OKay, so I'm sorry in aadvance for this being on topic ( which IS in fact, off topic on the Scirocco forum)
> 
> Anyway, purple 16V has a running issue. She has an oddball setup: straight CIS (as in: no E, no Lambda...just a plate that breathes with the engine, ex Porsche?) and ignition is Pertronix, which I know little about. No boxes/modules at all in the rain tray, all gone away. But I believe Pertronix module is hiding under the cap.
> 
> ...


The symptoms you describe sound like fuel to me as well. From the way it sounds, fuel pressure (and therefore mixture) is changing as the car warms up. That would point to the fuel pressure regulator in my opinion.

So to further the on-topic (i.e. off topic) discussion, I got a call from my neighbor Tuesday evening with the '85 Wolfie. It seems as though she was running errands on Friday and the car quit on her. She had it towed to a shop just down the street from my house, who proceeded to troubleshoot all day Monday and discover... nothing. Long story short, the car ended up in my garage Wednesday where testing proved that there was fuel and spark, but appears that the timing is way off. I did NOT pull the lower cover to check the marks on the crank / intermediate shaft, however if the cam is lined up at TDC, the rotor on the distributor is pointing nearly at cylinder #2, NOT #1 like you would expect. Further diagnosis shows that the timing belt has some rather excessive slack - I could twist it by hand a bit over 90 degrees, leading me to believe that she simply has jumped a couple teeth.

Since she needed the car back in the next day or two, the car was moved back to the shop to have the timing belt replaced. If I had more spare time I would have just replaced it for her myself. Hopefully they get it right.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a warm-up regulator failure to me. Easiest way to test is to check control pressure cold and warm and see what you get.

Brendan


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

It's almost ready to be out of the paint booth


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

That is great.... I hope you kept the formula for the paint! :heart::thumbup:

Also I need to know, do you guys like this?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Okaaaaayyyy....ummm, enlighten me. I will revert to girlie-speak for now, to clarify what's there.

Here's what I have. I have a fuel distributor with the octopus of lines on it. On the top part of it are five lines. Four go to injectors in the intake, one to the fifth (cold start) injector. It has a push button to make it work. No thermotime anything. Just my thumb. 
The only other fuel lines anywhere are three larger ones; one from tank to filter, one from filter to distributor, one from distributor to tank. (There's a pump plumbed in there obviously as well, but it's under the car as it should be.)

There is no differential pressure regulator on the side of the distributor, and no pair of lines with associated warm up regulator on the front of the block like an 8V would have. None of that. Also lacking, the idle stabilizer valve. Just...not...there. And no auxiliary air valve behind the engine either as an 8V would have. So it lacks what we'd expect on a 16V, and has not been retrofitted with 8V stuff either. Fire me a picture of what you are talking about. I'm at a loss. 

Cold operations were never an issue for Lowell in Florida, and for me up here, I just run it on "fifth injector squirts" till it warms up. It always ran very well this way. So tell me where to look. I don't really see how fuel is regulated differently cold vs warm. The plate goes up, the fuel goes to the injectors. I may be missing something.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cathy,

What about the O2 sensor? It is supposed to provide a signal for operation after there is some amount of gasses combining in the exhaust thus helping adjust mixture.

I think that is true in all CIS, regardless of valves, but not being familiar with 16v engines Im not sure of its MO...

HTH
T


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Cathy,
> 
> What about the O2 sensor? It is supposed to provide a signal for operation after there is some amount of gasses combining in the exhaust thus helping adjust mixture.
> 
> ...



I will climb under, but there's no place for it to wire in/regulate anything. So I suspect it is also absent. EDIT: Yup, absent. It does have a cat though.

And the paint booth picture. Where is the stick knife in and rotate emoticon? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
Happy for you. Not so much for me. Looks great!!! Mine looks disassembled and covered with dust. ALL FRIGGIN SUMMER....:bs:

Own!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Okaaaaayyyy....ummm, enlighten me. I will revert to girlie-speak for now, to clarify what's there.
> 
> Here's what I have. I have a fuel distributor with the octopus of lines on it. On the top part of it are five lines. Four go to injectors in the intake, one to the fifth (cold start) injector. It has a push button to make it work. No thermotime anything. Just my thumb.
> The only other fuel lines anywhere are three larger ones; one from tank to filter, one from filter to distributor, one from distributor to tank. (There's a pump plumbed in there obviously as well, but it's under the car as it should be.)
> ...


The distributor in question:



The side of the manifold to show no ISV:



The back of the manifold to prove no 8V stuff lurking:



So there's not a lot of anything regulated here. Oh, and I look like this, which makes me extra happy pants.....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Cathy, where does the middle hose coming out of the top of the fuel distributor end up? It should be attached to a warm up regulator, but it your case it looks like it may be going to your cold start valve? I say that because I don't see any other hoses that would be feeding the cold start valve.

If that hose is going to the cold start valve, then you have no control pressure and your car is running on system pressure all the time, and I'm amazed it ran as well as it did before you had trouble.

Which of course doesn't explain you suddenly have trouble (sorry ).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Cathy, where does the middle hose coming out of the top of the fuel distributor end up? It should be attached to a warm up regulator, but it your case it looks like it may be going to your cold start valve? I say that because I don't see any other hoses that would be feeding the cold start valve.
> 
> If that hose is going to the cold start valve, then you have no control pressure and your car is running on system pressure all the time, and I'm amazed it ran as well as it did before you had trouble.
> 
> Which of course doesn't explain you suddenly have trouble (sorry ).



And you sir, are correct on all counts. None of that fancy stuff. Bare bones. Was always that way as far as I know, since Lowell built it anyway. I'm surprised he didn't put it on carbs; he's an aircooled guy. 

So, is there any possible running issue associated with a soft walled crankcase vent hose? (guessing just oil all over the bay if it opens up). I was wondering if a vacuum leak was the issue, but that was the only hose that has visible issues. I will run it and use the ether spray trick and see if any others show up once I get some fresh gas.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@Cathy, what happened to your eye? E couldn't figure out why you took a selfie and was more interested in your fule system.

He Sez he doesn't even know how that upper hose would even get gas into it. It's being "fed" from the Control pressure chamber above the metering pin which should be, in this case, mostly dry. That crankcase vent hose feeds into the intake and if it is crackrd there is a vacuum leak and the car will go lean.

Anyway, that's the sort of thing we talk about before our morning coffee, so we are off for our morning coffee.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Cathy, the hoses that have become hard and stiff are more likely to leak than the soft hoses, as for the vapor hose our of the valve cover, that should go tp a nipple on the airbox, below the metering plate, so , yes an oily mess when it splits. Its sole purpose is to keep vapor from building up in the engine and then recondensing as the engine cools down, since most of the vapor is water it makes a mess in the crankcase


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Cathy, the hoses that have become hard and stiff are more likely to leak than the soft hoses, as for the vapor hose our of the valve cover, that should go tp a nipple on the airbox, below the metering plate, so , yes an oily mess when it splits. Its sole purpose is to keep vapor from building up in the engine and then recondensing as the engine cools down, since most of the vapor is water it makes a mess in the crankcase


On an 8v engine, thisis correct, and it may be so on Cathy's hybrid setup.

But on a stock 16v, a section of the breather hose "T's" off to the intake manifold, ergo a torn hose would result in unmetered airflow or a lean condition.

As to whether that leak would be big enough to cause poor running, IDK, but patching the pipe or pluggling the hole to the intake are easy to try.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm still wrapping my head around how it ran without control pressure.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I'm still wrapping my head around how it ran without control pressure.
> 
> Brendan


 Okay, tell me where to look. You can see the lines off the distributor, there are none on the side of the distributor except the ones mentioned that I see. It is possible I am not seeing something. There is no DPR as you can see. The 8V equivalent is the warm up regulator on the front of the block, correct? Or not. It has been years since I did any trouble shooting on fuel, so it is possible I am missing something obvious. There are less lines on this distributor than we are used to for sure.

Okay, so after getting out my Bosch Injection manual, yes, there should be control pressure regulation, but looking at the distruibutor/ engine bay, I still cannot see where it would plumb in. 

So here is what I have, from the bottom up:

1. Typical plastic box containing air filter

2. Aluminum part containing metering plate, which covers that entire plastic box, PN 0 438 120 022 for the aluminum part with plate.

3. On one end, on the top of that, the lower part of the distributor has a (larger diameter) line from the fuel filter, and another similar diameter line which runs down beyond the firewall with nothing spliced in (a return line I'd say), and a bolt with nothing attached to it, presumably for a different application. That's all that's plumbed in there and I suspect you can see all that in the photo. The filter itself has a line feeding it, and it has no other lines spliced to it. (ie., both the feed and return lines are just that, tubes to the fuel tank/pump etc) PN 0 438 100 005 (with 060 off to the side) google reveals this is for a Porsche 924 from 1976-1979. 060 suggests it is the newer "adjustable" version)

4. On the very top, the "octo***** thing" has five lines on it. One goes to the fifth injector which is a typical looking fifth injector....no other lines there. (LOL, net nanny doesn not like pu$$y!!! TOOOO prudish!)
The other four lines go to the injectors for cylinders 1-4, again, nothing unexpected there. Cast into it, the numbers 030, below that; 417, and below that, 5.5

I will try capping off that tee line to the intake from the crank breather hose, but I do not think it is perforated, merely spongy from oil saturation. This has been my hell all summer, but with the plane, which has an equally unique fuel tank setup. Made for some fun times....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh and my face? Poison ivy. Always seems to hit my eyelids. Obviously I'm pretty allergic to it.


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Got the rocco back from the paint booth. Now just need to trim on it, put on emblem and the exterior is done.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Okay, tell me where to look.


Oh, I'm not saying you are wrong, I am just trying to figure out how it worked. 



punchbug said:


> You can see the lines off the distributor, there are none on the side of the distributor except the ones mentioned that I see. It is possible I am not seeing something. There is no DPR as you can see. The 8V equivalent is the warm up regulator on the front of the block, correct?


Yeppers.



punchbug said:


> 3. On one end, on the top of that, the lower part of the distributor has a (larger diameter) line from the fuel filter, and another similar diameter line which runs down beyond the firewall with nothing spliced in (a return line I'd say), and a bolt with nothing attached to it, presumably for a different application.


That connection should be the cold start injector line, the one that is capped off. It's an un-metered fuel line, the only pressure modulation is that in the spring on the return line, I guess Bosch figured "a little squirt before cranking" was probably precise enough. The line on top center of the distributor is the control pressure line, the other end of the control pressure regulator line will hook in to the control pressure port which is usually near (or sometimes sharing) the return line out of the distributor.

Of course, 16-valve cars never had a control pressure regulator or WUR like the 8v's had, (though I have seen some retrofitted) and they had the DPR setup, but that's not what you are dealing with here.

When I converted my KE-Jetronic equipped 8v to K-Jetronic basic, I looked heavily into making it as basic as possible and eliminating the WUR as well, but I was not able to find any way of doing that. Which brings us back to your setup being a wonder, how the heck was it setup before with no control pressure? Unfortunately I cannot offer any solution other than two primary options, neither of which you will like- find a complete 16v KE-Jet setup, or a complete K-Jet setup and retrofit. Trying to mix and match K-jet parts ends up being a very frustrating experience, I am guessing because each unit was probably calibrated at the factory as a whole before being fitted on a car and swapping parts throws things out of whack. 

Hope you can get it all sorted.

Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, I hope so too. I've been through this stuff before and chased all over and replaced things, but I'm going to go slowly and begin with simple things first. I did the fuel filter, and the next item was to get some fresh gas. SO I have that now ( nearest station is now fifteen minutes away, so I had to grab the Jerry can from the hangar to fetch the gas). I'm going to add that, block off the intake hose to the crankcase, and take it for a drive. But that will have to wait; I have other things tomorrow, and it finally rained so the road is messy. I'll progress from there. I'm not too impatient this year since local roads are demolished anyway due to the construction. They're not built for the oversized loads.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

RawkinRocco said:


>


Looking good! Original color? Is that Plat Met?

@ Cathy.... love the eye. Hope it doesn't itch too bad. You always have something for Halloween right?


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Michael Bee said:


> Looking good! Original color? Is that Plat Met?
> 
> @ Cathy.... love the eye. Hope it doesn't itch too bad. You always have something for Halloween right?


Thanks, cirrus grey!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

RawkinRocco said:


> Thanks, cirrus grey!



And that sir is why I want your paint mix recipe... Did they give you that at the shop??


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Got late at work this morning.
Need to perform a roadside fix for the clutch cable assembly (again:banghead… during my lunchtime.
I was lucky to have enough momentum to coast in the parking lot of a hardware store.

Apparently, the tube that goes through the firewall on the pedal cluster bracket decided to break. A good weld will take care of it, but in the meantime I need to find something temporary to be able to drive her home tonight.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Cannot believe that my mk1 passed emissions today on the first try. 

Still in shock... needed somewhere to brag...

Thanks for being here for that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> Cannot believe that my mk1 passed emissions today on the first try.
> 
> Still in shock... needed somewhere to brag...
> 
> Thanks for being here for that.


Awesome! I hated doing the etest, glad you passed! And I love your signature; so true!


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Neptuno said:


> And that sir is why I want your paint mix recipe... Did they give you that at the shop??


I think he just got it from the book. I can see about finding it for you.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh snap! Literally:









Damn rust!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

onurB said:


> Got late at work this morning.
> Need to perform a roadside fix for the clutch cable assembly (again:banghead… during my lunchtime.
> I was lucky to have enough momentum to coast in the parking lot of a hardware store.
> 
> Apparently, the tube that goes through the firewall on the pedal cluster bracket decided to break. A good weld will take care of it, but in the meantime I need to find something temporary to be able to drive her home tonight.



A bit late, I know, but this happened to a friends cabby we took a big fender washer and ran the cable through that into the firewall, it worked fine, in fact I think she's still using it that way, over 4 years now


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

tmechanic said:


> A bit late, I know, but this happened to a friends cabby we took a big fender washer and ran the cable through that into the firewall, it worked fine, in fact I think she's still using it that way, over 4 years now


Thanks for the tip. I used what I had at hand... A hose collar, a set of pliers and a flat head screwdriver ( borrowed at work, I work in an office...and for the one time I needed some tools, didn't had any in the rocco)
It did the job, I was able to get in 2nd, and I drove home without clutch, rev matching 2nd-3rd-4th-5th and not doing any complete stop for 14 mi. :laugh: No traffic lights on my way, however, which helps a little.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

RawkinRocco said:


> I think he just got it from the book. I can see about finding it for you.


I can't remember who it was that a few months back had cirrus gray mixed per paint code.., anyhow the issue was that the new paints did not matched the original due to the "new and improved paint technology" so the formula had to be readjusted a little.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I was driving the GTI ('08 MkV w/ 6sp) to work yesterday and at a light I lost 1st and 2nd gear, as in I couldn't shift into them. Had to take off in 3rd. When I shifted up to 5th, it was also gone, along with 6th. Tried to shift into 5th and 6th a few times and no luck. I figured I'll just drive to work and check it out there. A few miles later, I tried 5th again and it was there along with 6th. Closer to work and more lights, I found 1st and 2nd were back. Looked at the transmission end of the shifter cables when I got to work and they looked ok. It drove home fine and to Mason's daycare and back today, too. That's kind of odd. Of course I'm expecting something to happen at some point here, because how the hell could this just be a fluke. And of course I asked on the MkV forums, hoping there might be someone with technical experience and knowledge on these and not surprisingly, nothing. Amazingly I didn't get a bunch of "take it to the dealer or mechanic" responses. Just bitching that all-if it were the Scirocco, it would have just plain failed and whatever was broken would be obvious and visible.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Shifting woes are getting trendy.
:laugh:


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Neptuno said:


> I can't remember who it was that a few months back had cirrus gray mixed per paint code.., anyhow the issue was that the new paints did not matched the original due to the "new and improved paint technology" so the formula had to be readjusted a little.


Huh, interesting. I don't know if he did that at all. It looks stock to me by comparing it to Ziggi's rocco.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

RawkinRocco said:


> Huh, interesting. I don't know if he did that at all. It looks stock to me by comparing it to Ziggi's rocco.


I think it was very well done. My 82 is cirrus gray. I love the color.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

where is everybody!

over 24 hours with no posts to this thread ?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> where is everybody!
> 
> over 24 hours with no posts to this thread ?


At a mushroom festival!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> where is everybody!
> 
> over 24 hours with no posts to this thread ?


Sorry, was out of town making an addition to the fleet. Like I really NEED another project.





'Tis a 1957 Cessna 172. Seems as though, like in the car world, in the plane world we keep an eye out for that "airplane in a barn" find. This is pretty close. Under all that patina one will find what's left of the original paint job. (That would be the dark blue you see in the pic.) The insides are almost as original. And the engine? It's never been off the plane. The intent is to keep this as a (mostly) flyable project aircraft, with the first thing to be done is pull said engine and rebuild it. Hoping to have it back airborne (well, once I get it home) next summer.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun I approve of your reason for not being around to post here 

This C-172 looks to be a good find :thumbup:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

California 16v said:


> where is everybody!
> 
> over 24 hours with no posts to this thread ?


Hey! What's the deal with the MG in your profile?!?!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

California 16v said:


> where is everybody!
> 
> over 24 hours with no posts to this thread ?


 I was Up North with the wife, kid, and in-laws this weekend. And, without laptop (intentionally left at home) or tablet (forgot to grab.) 
And, for some reason, my phone doees't like these forums (keyboard won't stay 'flown out' to post.)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> Daun I approve of your reason for not being around to post here
> 
> This C-172 looks to be a good find :thumbup:


I figured you would approve. 

Bottom line, I really missed my old 172 and wanted another. Also thought it'd be nice to do one up differently this time - keeping it pretty close to stock. The final straw was that a friend wanted to go in on it too and loved how original it was. So.... yeah, it needed to happen. I'm sure I'll post some updates as things progress. Not likely to be much progress until the Champ has new fabric but I'll keep plugging away. First step is to actually get it HOME.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> First step is to actually get it HOME.


and I thought we had storage problems...

Edit: I finally got around to owning the page as per regulations:

I'm such a procrastinator .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> and I thought we had storage problems...


And baggage problems. But whut the hey... so's do we all.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

And... carp.

Thudded the day, I've been trying to resurrect my dad's 1984 Audi ("and howdy back atcha!") 4000 CSQ; chasing what shoulda been a simple problem.

Dad had the R half-shafts rebuilt a while back (2- 4 years -ish, dad's memory is getting fuzzy and mine's not all that much better). What came back was wrong, axle shafts too long on at least one side, hit a bump and the car "bottomed" through the axle. Unhappy CV's & bearings.

So... at this point, got L side all good; parts match specs per manual for spline diameter, axle length, all that happy.

The R side is still garbage. Re-usable CV's inner & outer (for now anyway), but the axle shaft itself is too long; spec is 543.3mm and what was on it was 551mm, measure is tip to tip (as between two walls) NOT circlip cut to circlip cut. What I thought would work (546mm long) turns out to have different diameter splines and the ends, looked close but no good and so I can't hang the CV's on it anyway.

So... anybody know a really good, like guru-level Audi salvage yard? I need one simple piece, will get both inner & outer spline diameters and count tomorrow. *The right rear axle for an '84 4k CSQ, but damnit it's gotta be right.*

If dad's fuzzy memory kicks up the physical address for the rebuiders that fubbed this up to begin with, I'll also be needing an alibi. Darwinism works in many ways, its wonders to perform. I figure it's worth the trip. Karma is how you make it happen, capeesh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> and I thought we had storage problems...


Hence another reason the Navion is for sale. Someone needs to own it, and that someone is no longer me.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

cholland_ said:


> Hey! What's the deal with the MG in your profile?!?!












This MG TF 1250 is a bitter sweet acquisition, as in I inherited from my dad after he passed away in May this year. This car is my dad's legacy to me and is the car which got me interested in driving and owning foreign cars in the first place. It has been a part of my family's life since 1969 when my dad bought it and was driven by him for the next 10 years when it was put in storage while we lived in Germany. Then some 11 years later it was taken out of storage/hibernation to be restored in the early 1990's. At which time it was converted from Left hand Drive to Right hand Drive and the original colour was changed from British Racing Green to a 2 tone paint finish of Cosmo Silver (yes, the Scirocco colour) and Midnight Blue (Porsche 930 colour).

At this point this MG is a project and cannot be driven on the road, because at the time of my dad's passing he was in the process of rebuilding the original engine. After I finish building this engine, the rest of the rebuild should go easily 

The above MG looked like this one, when my dad bought it :


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^It's amazing. And beautiful.
It is always a hard, strange and sad thing to become the guardian of the items your parents loved. I can see how you would want to continue to honor him by caring for the things he enjoyed.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Do any of you have experience with cleaning the cloth seats in our cars? I was planning on hiting the red plaid seats with resolve, but honestly I'm afraid to mess things up further. Figure I try out on the present ones an then work hard on one of the other 2 pairs.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your father Randall  But you are lucky to have such a meaningful, interesting, and awsome momento to remember him by.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

-camber said:


> Sorry to hear about your father Randall  But you are lucky to have such a meaningful, interesting, and awsome momento to remember him by.


Thanks Charles :thumbup:

I actually drove this MG a few times in the early 1990's when I lived in NorCal  I plan to drive it in California again before I move it to the East Coast  ... Maybe a future Nov. GTG in SoCal


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Do any of you have experience with cleaning the cloth seats in our cars? I was planning on hiting the red plaid seats with resolve, but honestly I'm afraid to mess things up further. Figure I try out on the present ones an then work hard on one of the other 2 pairs.


I've had good luck with the hose attachment on a carpet shampooer. Makes a very noticeable difference.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Do any of you have experience with cleaning the cloth seats in our cars? I was planning on hiting the red plaid seats with resolve, but honestly I'm afraid to mess things up further. Figure I try out on the present ones an then work hard on one of the other 2 pairs.


Have you considered diluting a little Oxyclean in water and giving the seats a light rubdown with a soft cloth? That stuff cleans just about anything. We haven't had the need to use it yet on car seats but I have used it on seat belt staps with success. We've used it on the floor mats and headliner, too...cleaned stuff up quite well.
E and I have used the stuff on various upholsteries in the house and it has done a good job, also.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Anybody near Shokan NY (zip 12494)? PM me please.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

-camber said:


> Sorry to hear about your father Randall  But you are lucky to have such a meaningful, interesting, and awsome momento to remember him by.


x2. My condolences Randall.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

My condolences Randall


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> My condolences Randall


Thanks.Izzy & Brian :wave:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry about your dad Randall, My condolences


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

pchassin said:


> ^It's amazing. And beautiful.
> It is always a hard, strange and sad thing to become the guardian of the items your parents loved. I can see how you would want to continue to honor him by caring for the things he enjoyed.


:thumbup: thanks *pchassin*




britishrocco said:


> sorry about your dad Randall, My condolences


thanks *britishrocco* :thumbup:

In other news saw this in another thread here in the Scirocco forum :



VintageRubber said:


> Took awhile,but we finally have the outside scrapers for for the Scirocco MK2 on sale now too.714 882 0591.Thanks for the interest


http://www.vintagerubber.com/SciroccoMk2ScraperOuterDrivers.aspx
http://www.vintagerubber.com/SciroccoMk2ScraperOuterPassenger.aspx

glad these are finally available :thumbup: since mine are in bad shape


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

California 16v said:


> In other news saw this in another thread here in the Scirocco forum :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah me too Ill order some later this week, mine are on there way out


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Do Work


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Do Work


Teach them some homework,lol


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well hey there, hi there, ho there! I feel like I've been out of commission. 

While off topic is on topic 'round here, I'm excited to point out that in addition to a new house in Portland, I actually have a GARAGE! A real, honest to goodness, space for bikes, tools, spares and Scirocco!

Here's the house:










and the garage:










Plenty of room for wheels and tires and spares.










and even a work bench!










Outside of Scirocco news, we've been having fun in Portland. Crosby has been a blast!



















My folks came for a visit.










We hit the Columbia River Gorge.



















All is good with the world.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

We will miss you on the east coast, but it looks like you got yourself a "bean bag" of a life on the occidental side...
Enjoy, and have fun my friend!


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

fredybender said:


> We will miss you on the east coast, but it looks like you got yourself a "bean bag" of a life on the occidental side...
> Enjoy, and have fun my friend!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well hey there, hi there, ho there! I feel like I've been out of commission.
> 
> While off topic is on topic 'round here, I'm excited to point out that in addition to a new house in Portland, I actually have a GARAGE! A real, honest to goodness, space for bikes, tools, spares and Scirocco!
> 
> ...


Not to sound like a 16 year old girl, but that house is totally adorable. So much charm. 

Side note: If you ever come across this house in Portland, my greatgrandparents won it in a church raffle in 1951. I have NO IDEA where it is other than being a short drive from McMiniman's Brewery (the school one):


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I have NO IDEA where it is other than being a short drive from McMiniman's Brewery (the school one).


Thas OK. "School", "short", "drive" are in context all variables affected by "brewery".

Looks like a nice place, surprised that it's a '51.

[oh and, no; don't mean in any way to suggest drink and drive. Yep OR is a fairly liberal state, that said it just means that if you get pulled over for DUI the cops will promise to inform your family the area code in which you were stomped to death and tossed into a ditch, rather than leaving them wondering about the location of your demise. I'm actually OK with that; stupid is supposed to hurt, works better that way.]


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Karl, the way your mind wanders is always of interest to me, mainly because if I figure it out, it'll bring me that much closer to understanding how Petra's mind wanders (it appears to me that you both had the same unusual software loaded up at birth) 

Anyhoo, I'm spending the day getting ready to take Petra's S2 to a local VW show tomorrow. Standing around with a bunch of VW goobers isn't her thing (Cincy is different :heart, so, ironically, she will not be in attendance .

But this is a good chance to tie up loose ends and try to make a good showing of things, so I replaced the clock that only worked for a week after I installed it, polished and waxed a bit more, etc...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Karl, the way your mind wanders is always of interest to me, mainly because if I figure it out, it'll bring me that much closer to understanding how Petra's mind wanders (it appears to me that you both had the same unusual software loaded up at birth)
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm spending the day getting ready to take Petra's S2 to a local VW show tomorrow. Standing around with a bunch of VW goobers isn't her thing (Cincy is different :heart, so, ironically, she will not be in attendance .
> 
> But this is a good chance to tie up loose ends and try to make a good showing of things, so I replaced the clock that only worked for a week after I installed it, polished and waxed a bit more, etc...




Hmfph. The brain software works for me...just don't figure on figuring anything out and you'll be safe.

I took the S2 for its first _solo _maiden voyage today...lovely...was able to crank tunes without anyone telling me what to play. And E is merely being sent out on a playdate with a friend and the new toy tomorrow.

@Joe: the Portland house looks great, good to see that you've got garage space to play in. Just use up that firewood for making smores or somethin'. Crosby'll love ya even more and then you'll be able to squeeze in another work table.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya'll are way too quiet in here. Since off-topic is on-topic in this thread....

Remember this?



vwdaun said:


> 'Tis a 1957 Cessna 172. Seems as though, like in the car world, in the plane world we keep an eye out for that "airplane in a barn" find. This is pretty close. Under all that patina one will find what's left of the original paint job. (That would be the dark blue you see in the pic.) The insides are almost as original. And the engine? It's never been off the plane. The intent is to keep this as a (mostly) flyable project aircraft, with the first thing to be done is pull said engine and rebuild it. Hoping to have it back airborne (well, once I get it home) next summer.


The update so far is that she has made her last journey for the year, and it went quite smoothly.

Last Wednesday, Brad, my dad, and myself loaded up in my old 172 (now Jeff's) and headed to northeast Ohio. Once there, Brad gave it a once-over and signed off the special flight permit that was needed to make the flight legal. I think the 'ol girl was pretty happy to be leaving her rather neglected home for new adventures, she practically leapt off the runway and charged solidly upstairs, far better than I had expected. The first leg was only a 12 mile hop for fuel, but gave me a chance to get a little more acquainted.



After gas and a tummy fill-up, it was time to head for Dayton after solving our communications issues. (It helps if everyone is using the same frequency!) We climbed as high as we could while remaining below a bit of a cloud layer and flew off to the southwest. Other than having a bit of vibration likely due to a prop that hasn't been to a shop in a few decades, she ran beautifully all the way back to Dayton.





After two hours in the air, we arrived safe and sound at I73.



Friday was my next day off. Before burying her into the back of a hangar for the next few months, the other owner (Bruce) and I decided we would have fun with a power-washer, since our goal is to strip all the paint at some point anyway. The results speak for themselves, and I imagine we'll spend more time on this in the future once the engine is rebuilt etc.









The beige/yellow and dark blue paint seen in these last photos is the original paint from 1957. Where you don't see those colors was originally bare, polished aluminum. Our goal, providing the aluminum is in decent enough shape under what's left of the paint, is to return the airplane back to that look. This part is, in my opinion, the most daunting part of the project.

What did YOU all do for the weekend?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> What did YOU all do for the weekend?


Pretended to be Cinderella.:laugh: Daun the aluminum look and 50's paint scheme on that plane will truly be a terrific homage to aviation!:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll are way too quiet in here. Since off-topic is on-topic in this thread....
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> ...


You know how I feel about this plane, it is just so "right". How did *I* spend my weekend? This weekend was the Amsnow Snowmobile Drags event in Martin Michigan (USA131, a really nice strip if you are so inclined!). It marks the date that *I* officially became an aircraft owner, way back in 2011. We had planned to go, but the truck needs steering stuffs, and the sled needs a block. That's for starters. And it seems my son's lame excuse for not fixing that is his need to build a shop at his place, and something about morning sickness from the wife :laugh: So we did not go. 
Plan 2 was to fly to the Tiger Boys antique fly in, they have DeHavillands of the Tigermoth variety. But it was super windy, so plan 3 was to drive to that event. But Mom took a tumble and clonked her head good and proper, so instead I got to spend a good deal of the weekend with her in the hospital. She's okay, but needs to be there a few more days. She looks like a raccoon. I *DID* manage to go visit my best boy Klaus, and I may get energetic and post pictures of his sorry state. All my Roccos are sad, which makes me sad....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome Daun. The polished aluminum look will be SWEET!

Can't wait to see this bird in person.

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I put an entire exhaust system on Moo Truck. Manifolds on back, 3 bolts broken off in the block, two came out with out much fanfare, the third, is still in there. The halfassery is large on this endeavor, but so far my roommate has put over 80 miles on the truck with nary a hiccup. The halfassed engineering that went into getting around the broken bolt is astounding, the rest of the install was boring by comparison, other that the fact that my truck doesn't exist , as far as prebent exhaust parts go.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Karl, the way your mind wanders is always of interest to me...


That makes two of us. I always figured I could maybe make a shrink rich, at least provide justification for funding to research. But will any of those cheap bastid's agree to split the take? Hell no! So screw 'em and their patch-elbowed tweed jackets anyway.



echassin said:


> ...if I figure it out, it'll bring me that much closer to understanding how Petra's mind wanders.


Maybe, maybe not. Umm... looked at from a time/ benefit standpoint, I think your time would be better used learning how to better avoid her elbows.

FWIW, I do tend to start at a given point, consider possible tangents, and either pursue what looks like fun to mess with, or define tighter what don't. For example:



echassin said:


> ...so I ...polished and waxed a bit more, etc...


Me, I woulda emphasized that I was talking about the *car.*

[there's your lay-up, I owe you a couple or so] :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll are way too quiet in here. Since off-topic is on-topic in this thread....
> 
> 
> [
> ...


Yikes. Another plane in need of love?
All I did this weekend was lollygag about. But that does seem less dangerous then what you did.

Oh, and I did have to stop E from trying to buy the exact same set of tires and wheels for the Step-child that I have on my unnamed toy. I had to explain to him that when two girls show up at the same party wearing the same dress...well, it's never a good thing and somebody is bound to get hurt.

He's sayin', "If one is good, two is better".


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> And baggage problems.


ouch


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> That makes two of us. I always figured I could maybe make a shrink rich, at least provide justification for funding to research. But will any of those cheap bastid's agree to split the take? Hell no! So screw 'em and their patch-elbowed tweed jackets anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me, or is echassin sleeping on the court? That was a great pass icy one, he should have played it long ago. 
In other news, winter is coming so I am moving firewood. Sciroccos? Yeah, still got them, still don't have one that I can drive. But one is moving forward at least. "Done by the end of March" apparently means March of 2015 in body-and-paint-guy parlance


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Is it me, or is echassin sleeping on the court? That was a great pass icy one, he should have played it long ago.


Yep, it was naptime on the hammock. Heeee missed it.



pchassin said:


> and I thought we had storage problems...





Eistreiber said:


> And baggage problems. But whut the hey... so's do we all.





pchassin said:


> ouch


What the he**...my _Beloved _posted under my username. The last post which distinctly indicates that pchassin said "ouch" was in actuality posted by none other than *echassin.* Isn't there some sort of a fine or something for that type of crime?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Is he still a beloved after that??? I'm not sure. You better put the chains back that.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Is he still a beloved after that??? I'm not sure. You better put the chains back that.


Hmmmm...chains...not good enough.
Need somethin' stronger.

Think Spanish Inquisition stronger.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Hmmmm...chains...not good enough.
> Need somethin' stronger.
> 
> Think Spanish Inquisition stronger.



1st thought!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mel Brooks rules! :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

my fav


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Oh, and I did have to stop E from trying to buy the exact same set of tires and wheels for the Step-child that I have on my unnamed toy. I had to explain to him that when two girls show up at the same party wearing the same dress...well, it's never a good thing and somebody is bound to get hurt.
> 
> He's sayin', "If one is good, two is better".


Four is the way to go.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> 1st thought!


Hmmm...it's a good start.
Now, can we hone it down to something with a little less fun and a little more pain?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... OK, let's say same thing, but sub-titled in Pashto?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Why not just play some back street boys or any such boy band?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Why not just play some back street boys or any such boy band?





Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... OK, let's say same thing, but sub-titled in Pashto?


I liked the idea...so, at first I went to a vid to hunt some down, but the boy band stuff wasn't painful _enough _in a tortuous kinda way.

So then I wonderered...who's this Pashto I'm reading about. I searched the word, and the first thing to pop up was some chick, so I clicked onto her vid.
Turns out, Pashto is an actual language (it was lower down on the search engine).
But feel free to rock this genre, it gave me the effect I was looking for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syA347XzZx8


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

In other news, last night while in a mentally muddled state, I told E we had no bacon in the freezer. We would just have to make due without, I said. This morning, I told E to get it out of the fridge. Somehow during the night I believed we'd had some and I believed I had thawed it, and we discovered there actually wasn't any . Now, our Nephew is here, and we need to feed him well (he oversees the mini-Chassins periodically so as E and I can run out of the house on a date).

That's no way to start a Sunday, so we did an Emergency Shopping Run, to salvage the situation (sometimes, the Comics just have to wait).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...last night, I told E we had no bacon...


Hmm. OK, so here's my BRILLIANT !! entrepreneurial idea #783.

Ya know how you can call 911 if bad stuff is happening, need cops or an ambulance or like that?

OK, so: dial 2-2-2-6-6 [just remember folks, that's B-A-C-O-N ] and an emergency responder brings a pound or so (thick-sliced of course) to your door. Scooter, sedan delivery air-drop, whatever is necessary.

I bet we can even get the program Federally subsidized, up the budget for FEMA a bit ought atake care of it.

I mean hell, in a flood you can swim, from a fire you can run; but out of bacon? *That's* an emergency!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^I lol'd .

Alright, pics or it didn't happen:

(Bacon Porn)

What a beautiful day! Good thing we bought bacon:


"Wait! Is that a crumb of _bacon_?"


P. went to the gym with "Hers", and when she got back, we got a nice pic of "His" and "Hers" together:


P. busted us doing what _all_ males do when there aren't any females around to harass: *make fire*:


All and all, a Nice Sunday, hope y'all are having the same :wave:.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I should not admit this in a public forum but....

I had a fresh package of bacon in the fridge this morning and couldn't talk myself into the extra effort to cook it with my breakfast.

There. I said it. Hopefully now the healing can begin.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I should not admit this in a public forum but....
> 
> I had a fresh package of bacon in the fridge this morning and couldn't talk myself into the extra effort to cook it with my breakfast.
> 
> There. I said it. Hopefully now the healing can begin.




you got a microwave at least....dontcha? 

Put Brad to work!!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if these are still available and where I may find them? 

Also, what is this BMW setup that people mention in this thread? I'd really like to be able to see at night in this car soon.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...de-quad-lamp-options&highlight=mk1+headlights


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Hella H4/H1 combo? Very much still available. Hell, I've seen them on Amazon. 

The "BMW setup" would be (IIRC) E30 projectors. A bit more work to do those. 

No matter what route you go, definitely relay the headlights. The factory wiring (and the eleventy billion connection points in the headlamps circuit) is, ah, barely adequate for the 35/35w (+35w inner highs) DOT lamps you have. Stepping up to an H4/H1 combo gets you to 65/45w (+ 55w inners.) Output will suck on the stock wiring. 
Relaying isn't hard - you can build & install a harness in maybe a couple of hours. I bought my kit (conenctors & stuff) from Daniel Stern Lighting.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

2-2-2-6-6

Gaaa!!!...nothing's happening.....the lines must be dead or not working, there's only yogurt around here!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Daun, if you have nothing to stare at this morning but a box of stale Cheerios, you have no one to blame but yourself.
A little bit of work never killed anybody.

Oh, and a microwave?...puuu-leeeease. (Jus' lay those little piggy slices out on a baking sheet and leave 'em in the oven for a bit. One mere flip is your only labor. Quickie bite of Heaven).
:wave:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Flip? Hell, I put them on a baker's rack inside a baking pan, bake at 375 until done, no flipping or grease-dabbing required! 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Flip? Hell, I put them on a baker's rack inside a baking pan, bake at 375 until done, no flipping or grease-dabbing required!
> 
> Brendan


Ding! We have a winner.

And I have tomorrow off, meaning I don't have to hurry off somewhere. Leisurely breakfast might be in order....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> you got a microwave at least....dontcha?
> 
> Put Brad to work!!


Well considering that on Sunday he was several hundred miles away visiting his other half.... that wasn't practical.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Ding! We have a winner.
> 
> And I have tomorrow off, meaning I don't have to hurry off somewhere. Leisurely breakfast might be in order....


But will there be bacon? If I ever visit you know what I want right?

Almost forgot guess who I saw at h2o? The infamous madbastard and his friend Dave all the way from Canada.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> But will there be bacon? If I ever visit you know what I want right?
> 
> Almost forgot guess who I saw at h2o? The infamous madbastard and his friend Dave all the way from Canada.


Haha cool! Rumour has it I will see TMB in the flesh myself shortly. He and Alee have confirmed they will be in town for the wedding.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...there's only yogurt around here!


Yeah. And who bought it?



Lord_Verminaard said:


> ...bake at 375 until done.


Bake yes, 375 degrees no.

Try 275, have a beer, raise to 325 -ish for a while... cook slow works better.

You are of course talking about thick-sliced, not that waffer-thin printed pig stuff?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Haha cool! Rumour has it I will see TMB in the flesh myself shortly. He and Alee have confirmed they will be in town for the wedding.


It was comical, as most anything TMB related. I was parked at a high traffic area. I hear a voice I recognize out loud N E P T U N O hand on forehead. I know this Rocco or something like that in hear the voice say. TMB talks to me hey you no me. Internal dialogue yes how could I forget? Of course dude!!!! The rest was a fast mob of memories and tangential conversation with the brake for crazyness that I so enjoy


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Yeah. And who bought it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Thicker the better. Organic and uncured. If I am feeling like dizzy-hulk in the morning and have barely had a sip of coffee, I need bacon ASAP. (and I don't have a microwave)

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Bake yes, 375 degrees no.
> 
> Try 275, have a beer, raise to 325 -ish for a while... cook slow works better.
> 
> You are of course talking about thick-sliced, not that waffer-thin printed pig stuff?





vwdaun said:


> And I have tomorrow off, meaning I don't have to hurry off somewhere. Leisurely breakfast might be in order....


Wafer-schmafer, are you serious? Did you, or did you not participate in a bacon tast-testing in this here abode? You should know a bit more about my shopping tendencies than to think I'd buy bacon that I'd be able to read through. 
275 is too slow, maybe I'd settle for 350. We _are_ talking breakfast here.


Hmmm...it's tomorrow today. Somebody should be working in the kitchen right....about....now.
Daun, did ya bring enough to share?


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

cuppie said:


> Hella H4/H1 combo? Very much still available. Hell, I've seen them on Amazon.
> 
> The "BMW setup" would be (IIRC) E30 projectors. A bit more work to do those.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info cuppie. I've relayed headlights in mk2's before so that will most definitely happen also, but I'm going to want more than that output.

So just to verify, you are saying that E30 headlights are the same size as mk1 Scirocco rounds? They just have to be made to fit in one way or another?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

So I try to correct this:



Lord_Verminaard said:


> Flip? Hell, I put them on a baker's rack inside a baking pan, bake at 375 until done, no flipping or grease-dabbing required! -Brendan





Eistreiber said:


> Bake yes, 375 degrees no. Try 275, have a beer, raise to 325 -ish for a while... cook slow works better.


...and get grief for it.



pchassin said:


> Did you, or did you not participate in a bacon *taste*-testing in this here abode?


Yes. Yes I did, and it was good. And IIRC we both selected the tasting's menu from the local Polish deli. [@ Pchass; taste is spelled with an 'e', FTFY. You keep claiming German ancestry but spell foonky and on the fly... just saying. ]

IIRC we had three... slabs o' bacon from the local deli. *Uncut,* pick a thick. I did the knife work (I'm actually pretty decent with a blade or at least don't lose joints in the process) and resulted in about 1/8" -ish slices. Sometime I'd like to try bacon like is 'usual' for steaks. Weight and/or thickness. I think it would be be wise to get my pulse and cholesterol down a bit in advance, though.

*OK so pay attention.* Lower temp, slower cook... is better. Don't rush it. Simmer works for everybody.

And I'm getting grief from a female?  Who *then* says:



pchassin said:


> 275 is too slow, maybe I'd settle for 350.


Well hell... story of my life, just when I learn how do do something right according to 'assumed' preferences of somebody ( as a class), same somebody tells me that I'm doing it wrong. :laugh:

This is how Gender Wars happen, and why There Will Never Be Peace.



Neptuno said:


> But will there be bacon? If I ever visit you know what I want right?


You are of course referring to bacon. If not, I'll save E a couple of minutes; we all know he's a surgeon, which comes with certain privileges. For instance, in the state of Ill-noise he can cut you. His call on limb and implement. Just saying.



OK... in other news, ufcking *finally* got my father's 1984 Audi 4000 CS Quattro fully legged. Won't bore you with the full story, but we've been chasing a RR axle shaft for a while. For various reasons it's very difficult to find one that is correct, and if it ain't bad stuff happens (axle binds in compression, kills wheel bearings, insults all associated).
So... way too much much time & money later, the Quattro is driving all four wheels, as it should.
I am still a bit PO'd about the origin of the problem (a re-builder swapped in wrong stuff).

What's the going rate for an alibi that I *wasn't* in Philly at the time?

Oh and... hmm.
Paul (our collective conscience, aka moderator) this to you, under what circumstances and with what proof/ documentation can I bash a vendor? These guys fubbed it duck bad, and I'd at least like to warn off other possible customers. Simple stupid "oh this'll fit" didn't, and I've spent much $$ and time sorting out what shouldn't have gotten fubbed duck to begin with.
I wrench for a living, and I'm good; not great (kinda specialized, "OK, now do that at -40 fahrenheit"). But I know enough to check, so that I know what I know, and back it up.
AFAIK the company in question has no ads on Vortex... but I don't know how to really check.

Well enough for now. This should stir up some thought.
And mid-term election coming up. Yay!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

And without context, here's a picture of the sweet Czechian Jetta I drove for a week.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

How was the Czechnian bacon?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pchassin said:


> How was the Czechnian *beer*?


ftfy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> ftfy


Really. Foock bacon over beer

Ding ding ding. Top of the morning to you!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> *OK so pay attention.* Lower temp, slower cook... is better. Don't rush it. Simmer works for everybody.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, I put the bacon in the oven right as I turn it on so that it preheats with the bacon in there. I think I learned that from Alton Brown. Always worked for me!

Bacon. I mean... Brendan.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> OK... in other news, ufcking *finally* got my father's 1984 Audi 4000 CS Quattro fully legged. Won't bore you with the full story, but we've been chasing a RR axle shaft for a while. For various reasons it's very difficult to find one that is correct, and if it ain't bad stuff happens (axle binds in compression, kills wheel bearings, insults all associated).
> So... way too much much time & money later, the Quattro is driving all four wheels, as it should.
> I am still a bit PO'd about the origin of the problem (a re-builder swapped in wrong stuff).


Wow. Congratulations! Do you think Dad will let you drive it around? Do you think he will let you drive the _E_udi to Cincy?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I put the bacon in the oven right as I turn it on so that it preheats with the bacon in there. I think I learned that from Alton Brown. Always worked for me!
> 
> Bacon. I mean... Brendan.


Well OK then, so a gradual rise in temp. If it works it does, no idea who Alton Brown is; but if the end result is succulent versus aged crunchy shoe leather and you like it... OK.

I'd still suggest at least one flip for even cooking and moistness.



pchassin said:


> Wow. Congratulations! Do you think Dad will let you drive it around? Do you think he will let you drive the _E_udi to Cincy?


Hopefully it will be fully up within a couple of weeks. Still need to ID a brake fluid leak, but the clutch is hydraulic and runs off a line from the brake system reservoir (one pool, two users). Dad is up there for age, getting a bit fuzzy in memory. I'd thought that this problem was noticed because of spongy braking, just found out today that he'd been checking reservoir and adding fluid. Which changes the trouble-shooting equation.

I know I'm losing fluid, thought it was brakes. There is of course a brake hardline from front to rear, down the tunnel.

But if it's clutch... the puddle I found after topping and let leak overnight would be just about perfectly placed to be coming out of the clutch slave cylinder. I'd much rather change that out than try to redo a brake hardline; curves and flares and corrosion, and frankly driving without a clutch is a lot safer than driving without brakes. And I'd really like to soak the brake bleeder nipples in penetrating oil a while yet before I try to open them, say 4- 6 months.

Getting down to just about ready to drive around. Dad still can, maybe another year or two before he becomes a serious factor in Darwinian selection of pedestrians. And he knows it; that he's not got the eyes or reflexes he used to, he's no idjit. One year or so, then he's off the road. I know he'll miss it. Grew up in Texas, tells me stories about dirt track racing. Claims to have beat AJ Foyt once (AJ's wheel fell off).

I think between now and spring it'll rack about 50- 75 miles a month if that, keep it loose and exercised. Cincy next year maybe? That's 1300 miles from here... and if you think it's hard to get parts for a Scirocco, try chasing for an '84 Audi. Hell in Kansas you'd still have to spell A-U-D-I for 'em.

But maybe. It's a helluva pretty car... I always thought the Audi 5000 a bit fat, but the Fox and successor 4000 about right for lines and proportions and agile. This one is no concourse winner, just a real world car; very pretty though.

It is of course evil Red.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Is there a picture of the red evilness?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

pchassin said:


> How was the Czechnian bacon?


Those crazy Czech's put the steering wheel on the wrong side, so the bacon tasted warm, had bad teeth and had all kinds of weird electrical problems.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Well OK then, so a gradual rise in temp. If it works it does, no idea who Alton Brown is; but if the end result is succulent versus aged crunchy shoe leather and you like it... OK.












Alton Brown, one of my heroes, who had a cooking show called "Good Eats" which is arguably the best cooking show I can remember- he breaks down cooking techniques into science and explains things with goofy props but his recipes are fool-proof and always excellent. Plus the show is always good for a laugh and you usually learn something. He also has a very gearhead-approach to kitchen gadgets, he doesn't like most kitchen gimmicky utensils and "uni-taskers" as he calls them so he figures out how to do it with other things around the house. Building a Derrick to lower a turkey into a deep fryer out of a ladder, for example. 

Quick vid of how he cooks steak directly on the coals:





Back to your regularly scheduled Scirocco Chit-Chat.....

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Is there a picture of the red evilness?


There will be. I am currently without camera, my trusty HP finally died up at Summit last spring. Almost 8k pics out of it, I can't complain. I'm looking for a replacement, I want certain upper-level functions but don't want to pay muchos $$ for stuff I either will not use or don't know how to. To me, F-STOP is McMurdo's Field Safety Training Program; aka teaching the beakers how to not freeze their **tz off out in the field. Not that we care about them per se, but that's where the money comes from, so... figure if they lose fingers to frostbite they can't write checks, that would be a Bad Thing.

But yeah, pics soon. The Audi is in dad's garage, an older house and tiny space; it's cramped and dark and dingy. The car will need a bath anyway, been sitting too long. But yeah... when it gets out and drives around the block a few times and stretches legs, I will for sure be getting some pics.



Lord_Verminaard said:


> Alton Brown, one of my heroes, who had a cooking show called "Good Eats" which is arguably the best cooking show I can remember-


Thanks! I cook decent but figure I can always stand to learn more, I'll look into this.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

So what is that rule?...measure once, cut twice...no, no, no...I can't quite remember...
Anyway, our good neighbor, Bob, was kind enough to give E a retractable air hose and electical cord.
Which needed mounting in the garage. 

So, here are the steps:
Gather tools, drill holes, mount backboard above freezer door, attach hose reels to backboard. Easy peasy.
Open freezer door.
Sigh heavily :facepalm:.
Attempt to open freezer door again. 
Note error.
Remove reels, unmount backboard, spackle holes, paint spackled wall.
Remount backboard, attach reels, open freezer door, open lawn sprinkler control system door.
Swear heavily.
Attempt to open lawn sprinkler control system door again.
Note error.
Remove reels, unmount backboard, spackle holes, paint spackled wall.
Remount backboard, attach reels, open freezer door, open lawn sprinkler control system door.


Okay, success. What's eight hours when you want to do something right? :heart:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

No wonder the bacon never gets cooked, or bought, what with all the triple work and all...

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> What's eight hours when you want to do something right? :heart:


I laughed so hard while reading this post that my stomach hurt! :laugh: Something about the wording or the pacing of the post fully captures the dull hopelessness of the endevour.

In my defense though, I never said I was _smart_, just _persistent_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Then your bacon is cooked right even if you nuke it out of this world 3 times.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> In my defense though, I never said I was _smart_, just _persistent_


I've done worse, and seen done even worse than that.

Persistence. It gets sh*t done. Eventually. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So, a question. Am I the only sick mind wondering just how many Germans are parked in that freezer? I imagine small ones would go in intact, but the lifting might be hard on the back. Just wondering. 

In other news, I went for a visitation to my Klausie again today. No progress. :thumbdown: (but he's going to work on it this weekend....:bs BUT, miracle of miracles, the gypsy paver came and fixed the mess he made at the hangar. My ramp is not changed, and still sucks, for the record.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So, a question. Am I the only sick mind wondering just how many Germans are parked in that freezer? I imagine small ones would go in intact, but the lifting might be hard on the back. Just wondering.


uh... that's variant #298J of a bad joke that was old when neither of us was. I thought you'd taught some school?

Actually the first time I saw that sign, my reaction was that it was too small; needs room for another line of text.

"...und zer driverz vill be taken out und schott!" (in Werner Klemperer... voice).


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> So, a question. Am I the only sick mind wondering just how many Germans are parked in that freezer? I imagine small ones would go in intact, but the lifting might be hard on the back. .


Ummm....no Germans parked in that freezer. Just...goulash supplies. Just...Soylent Green goulash supplies.
Yeah, yeah...that's it.



Eistreiber said:


> Actually the first time I saw that sign, my reaction was that it was too small; needs room for another line of text.
> 
> "...und zer driverz vill be taken out und schott!" (in Werner Klemperer... voice).


It needs to be said, E attempted to post that very same witticism directly under that sign years ago.
I made him take it off.
He**, all I needed was for my folks to see that up on our garage wall.

I mean, yeck, I wasn't even allowed to watch _Hogan's Heroes_ as a child.


----------



## Flawless Detail (Sep 11, 2013)

*need 16v owners help*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7055519-16v-Scirocco-owners-need-your-help


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Flawless Detail said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7055519-16v-Scirocco-owners-need-your-help



He asked: _I was wondering how could I find out what the part number is for a engine harness that goes w/ scirocco 16v engine

swap is 80% done into a Caddy , and I have 5 different wiring sets 
I now do know that I need a G60 fuel injection harness with it b/c the guy converted it to diggi 1 the fuel rail etc , just wondering what the par number is from the CIS-E 16v or If someone can do me a favor and look into their 16v scirocco 
_


So, first off, sounds like this is some sort of custom build, so what parts of the 16V harness are you in need of? Do you have a Bentley? Perhaps you can sort out which harness has the right wire colours/connectors from the wiring diagram there?
I'm not sure where the part number on the harness is, but I could look if you tell me where...wouldn't hurt to kick start my progress on trouble shooting my old beasties...I do have a 16V with a stock harness out there.....so I could look...LMK. Someone chime in here, this is a Caddy, so it's a worthy project!


----------



## Flawless Detail (Sep 11, 2013)

punchbug said:


> He asked: _I was wondering how could I find out what the part number is for a engine harness that goes w/ scirocco 16v engine
> 
> swap is 80% done into a Caddy , and I have 5 different wiring sets
> I now do know that I need a G60 fuel injection harness with it b/c the guy converted it to diggi 1 the fuel rail etc , just wondering what the par number is from the CIS-E 16v or If someone can do me a favor and look into their 16v scirocco
> ...


the widest connector on the engine wiring harness , one that connects to the ECU 








see the widest connector in the middle 
all I need to know what that part number is so I can be sure what the original harness is ... basically need to know that so I can go further 
sucks buying a unfinished project , learne dmy lesson :banghead:


----------



## Flawless Detail (Sep 11, 2013)

Flawless Detail said:


> the widest connector on the engine wiring harness , one that connects to the ECU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I'm working on


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, first, thanks for the pictures. We LOVE pictures here!! Looks like a great project, and it'll be awesome when it's done  So here is one I took recently of my 16V, I bet you will like it!


----------



## Flawless Detail (Sep 11, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Well, first, thanks for the pictures. We LOVE pictures here!! Looks like a great project, and it'll be awesome when it's done  So here is one I took recently of my 16V, I bet you will like it!


Thank you Thank you Thank YOUUUU :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Flawless Detail said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank YOUUUU :beer::beer::beer:


Though it is not a Scirocco, I will have to arrange for payment of those beers....maybe in June in Ohio???? You have a pretty sexy "Kia" there! Keep us posted on if you have that harness in your stash.  (fingers crossed)

If not, someone may e able to hook you up. Good luck eh?


----------



## Flawless Detail (Sep 11, 2013)

If my new career takes me up there (which is should sometimes ie TRUCKING) I owe you a 24pack :thumbup:

I have some interested buyers for it so this needed some figuring out (funding CDL license :/) but I will build another unless I find a good MKI Rocco


----------



## Flawless Detail (Sep 11, 2013)

and thats the one I have ! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Flawless Detail said:


> and thats the one I have ! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


WOOHOO!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The Chassin household is in post-build clean-up mode so the Cabby finally got some needed love today. Eric's nephew is at college locally, uses the Cabby once in while, and noticed the horn is anemic, plus the car made a clunking noise whenever it went over a bump. Notice how my car is getting the squeeze because Mr. Princess can't get a little drizzle on his head and smell like wet dog:



Now anyone who wants to use the Ibtch Basket can exhibit Road Rage in style


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Ouch, here is an update to yesterday's work. Sometimes an effort to improve things bites you in the tush if you don't pay attention to the details.
This morning, just around the time when E is usually underfoot, things were seeming awfully quiet...I went looking for him, and found him taking the Cabby's interior out:



After his blush faded, he explained that this is after soaking a few bathroom towels. It turns out he left the window open after working on it yesterday, and with the unrelenting rain, can you say "Koi Pond"?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chaasins, no worries. It's a Cabby, they all have that "self shampooing carpet" feature sooner or later!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

To sum up:

1] E does not smell like wet dog.

2] The Cabby does.

Something like that?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just checking in, haven't been here in awhile. I see the Chassins and the Icey One are providing the comic relief. :laugh:

Not much to report other than last weekend was awesome for catching up with a few old 'rocco peeps in person, including TMB and Cammisa. And the wedding went off without a hitch.

If you talk nice to Cathy she might even post a few pics.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm not a gamer, but the commercials for Forza Horizon are tempting me. Today they made a Scirocco 16V available in the game. Now I'm more tempted.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi everybody!

Been bitten by the motorcycle bug and have been trying to spend as much seat time as possible before the season is up. Using a "borrowed" bike from a friend, all I had to do was get it running.









I'm not a cruiser kinda guy I guess, but it's been good learning experience since the only prior riding experience I had was during the Motorcycle Safety Course. Riding this Shadow will also really help me appreciate riding my KZ400 next year since it the Kawasaki has about the same HP but weighs about 100 lbs less. 

Brendan


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad to see some other folks playing with bikes too. Here's my '75 Kaw H1 triple I've been restoring. Lots of fun to have a bike and a Scirocco! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Just checking in, haven't been here in awhile. I see the Chassins and the Icey One are providing the comic relief. :laugh:
> 
> Not much to report other than last weekend was awesome for catching up with a few old 'rocco peeps in person, including TMB and Cammisa. And the wedding went off without a hitch.
> 
> If you talk nice to Cathy she might even post a few pics.


Nobody was very nice to me, but I will post some ic: anyway. Guests all arrived and awaited the bride's arrival. Here is my hubby, and Mr and Mrs Tech Procedure. Canadian women had stylish hats, since we are all cool like that!:



Ohio tradition requires a low buzz of the field:



And then the bride arrived, assisted by her Dad and brother (aka captain and first officer):





Daun's work here is done:



The groom then abducted the bride, you can see her clawing at the window to get out:



Since we were all spiffed up, we posed for a few pictures:







(Note: Ellen is not Canadian despite the hat!)

The guys scrambled for the garter, while a bridesmaid looks on: (Cammisa - always a bridesmaid, never a bride, LOL!)



I beat out TMB in a game they had, he had a few salutations for me, as you can see here:



There were mysterious crop circles which appeared as the evening progressed ( well, not quite normal crop circles, more of a circular disruption of turf nearby ). TMB and Cammisa know nothing about It :sly:. There may have been engine sounds too, not sure. :laugh:

The next day, it was back to the usual for the newlyweds!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!!!










What I'm working to solve on the vanagon. Can you tell why the van won't go into reverse?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Thanks for sharing!!!



Thanks my a$$. You know the rules T, get on that! The wedding was fun, and the weather was about as good as it has been at any point in the last month!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


>


Damn, you guys clean up pretty well. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


>


I might have seen these two guys before. :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

(tapps fingers) Ummm ElT, we're waiting.......(taps fingers some more)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I haven't posted much lately, but have been keeping busy, as the photos show. Also lost my job, so I'll be looking for something, preferably different, soon.
So the backyard went from this:








To this:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That sure is a nice looking porch!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

well done top-o-page ownage, Tony!!

:laugh: + :thumbup: + :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> (tapps fingers) Ummm ElT, we're waiting.......(taps fingers some more)


Hey there Cathy. I have been using the tapatalk and sometimes I don't know who is on first......



Eistreiber said:


> well done top-o-page ownage, Tony!!
> 
> :laugh: + :thumbup: + :beer:


Taken before the prodding.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I :thumbup: this ownage! Seasonal AND on topic! umpkin:

@John, sorry about the job, but that is a great deck! Ours will likely get redone next year. I'm expecting the winter may finish it off, it's nearly 30 yrs old (and is getting "soft" :facepalm


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I :thumbup: this ownage! Seasonal AND on topic! umpkin:


'zackly. I'll just say it, and leaf it at that.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Jeez, procrastination and general cluelessness can be such a biatch to live with sometimes.
Just when I was gonna think up some clever way to ask Cathy to post her pics, all this conversation happened.
So:
nice Vanagon pic and quick-on-the-draw posting,
nice hats (who tied the wedded knot?), 
really cool deck...darned clever idea,
and... horrible pun.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The bride was Daun's little sister Meredith, and her hubby Jeff Nimmo. They had the ceremony at the airport next to where Cincy is held, you will recognize the house in the low pass photo.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> and... horrible pun.


yeah well... you know me, as far as expectations and standards go, I can always find a way to leaf down to 'em.

[gotcha again :laugh: ]

Gotta say though, it really frosts me that puns are considered a poor form of humor. If you consider it, they're really part of our collective history; "English" as sprached in North America has intermingled with so many other languages it's something of an intellectual challenge to run down all the possible spellings and meanings from the various root languages.
I mean, what really is "English"? Anglic sure, but there's some french & old latin (kissee kissee smoochoe, that must why they call 'em romance languages), some guttural Deutsche and high-brow too, und so weiter.
And who should we credit for this linguistic smorgasbord? Why the Norse of course, those bearded Viking explorers & discoverers who crossed the oceans.

Such as, for instance; Leif Erikson.

[ gotcha again, again. :laugh: ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@Cathy, sounds nice...glad ya had fun, 'nuther couple giving it a go, eh. Gives you a good reason to go to a celebration and...wear a hat.

@Icyone, yer puns are getting Blaetter und Blaetter.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Heh, that did it.

Wir fahren geg't Eng-rish and all that.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got a question unrelated to anything Scirocco (so kind of on topic in here) and I figured someone in here may know. A friend of mine works at a place that has a computer controlled plasma cutter. I've got to find out what type of file or whatever the design needs to be in, but my question is there some way to scan an item, then enlarge it or reduce it and save it for this machine to cut it out of steel? How would I go about it? I am going to be building something for my son's 5th birthday (6 months away) and will need a few items cut out.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

aarron said:


> Glad to see some other folks playing with bikes too. Here's my '75 Kaw H1 triple I've been restoring. Lots of fun to have a bike and a Scirocco! :laugh:


Gorgeous!  I'd love to see that beauty (and hear it run!!!) up close! I can't wait to get my KZ400 up and running. There is something really special about the old Kawasaki's that I just love.

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

English doesn't borrow from other languages, it follows other languages down dark alleys, hits them over the head and rummages through their pocketrs for loose grammar


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I've got a question unrelated to anything Scirocco (so kind of on topic in here) and I figured someone in here may know. A friend of mine works at a place that has a computer controlled plasma cutter. I've got to find out what type of file or whatever the design needs to be in, but my question is there some way to scan an item, then enlarge it or reduce it and save it for this machine to cut it out of steel? How would I go about it? I am going to be building something for my son's 5th birthday (6 months away) and will need a few items cut out.


I'm going to guess on this not having EVER worked with the machine like you mentioned. Now having work with other data machines, my guess is that the files you need have data points that measure the distance of the things that need cutting. If the image, print or copy of what you had have embedded vectors or points then you have a good chance. If the machine can determine points and scales from the image then again you are in business. If not then it will be some thing like vector works or a CAD based file that the machine will read to make the cuts. 

I'm no expert but that is my guess. Technology is incredible now a days. 

Gl
Tony


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I've got a question unrelated to anything Scirocco (so kind of on topic in here) and I figured someone in here may know. A friend of mine works at a place that has a computer controlled plasma cutter. I've got to find out what type of file or whatever the design needs to be in, but my question is there some way to scan an item, then enlarge it or reduce it and save it for this machine to cut it out of steel? How would I go about it? I am going to be building something for my son's 5th birthday (6 months away) and will need a few items cut out.


You have to go through several steps, first scan the item, save it as a .pdf file then you can import the pdf into a CAD file, and save as a .DWG, this is where you would "resize" it by adding the correct dimensions. Then you need to import the .DWG file into a CAM program which will produce a G code program that the CNC plasma cutter can use. Simple, no?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> You have to go through several steps, first scan the item, save it as a .pdf file then you can import the pdf into a CAD file, and save as a .DWG, this is where you would "resize" it by adding the correct dimensions. Then you need to import the .DWG file into a CAM program which will produce a G code program that the CNC plasma cutter can use. Simple, no?


Not simple, but I understand the process now and know it can be done. I assume I would need to acquire a program to get it into a CAD file, right? And I don't know what a CAM program is, but I assume the same there too, right? And I'm guessing it is best for me to make a good scan and seek out someone with said programs, and knowledge of them, to resize and save for me, right? Thanks for the info, btw.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

punchbug said:


> The bride was Daun's little sister Meredith, and her hubby Jeff Nimmo. They had the ceremony at the airport next to where Cincy is held, you will recognize the house in the low pass photo.


Ha: my little sister's name is Meredith too. (CSB)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Not simple, but I understand the process now and know it can be done. I assume I would need to acquire a program to get it into a CAD file, right? And I don't know what a CAM program is, but I assume the same there too, right? And I'm guessing it is best for me to make a good scan and seek out someone with said programs, and knowledge of them, to resize and save for me, right? Thanks for the info, btw.



Getting it scanned is the first issue, you need to know what format it natively saves the scan to, if you can get it to save to .pdf or better yet .DWG you're golden, otherwise you'll need a program to convert it, then you'll need a CAD program, but it can be way expensive, but TurboCAD can be had at a bargain from time to time, or I own a copy of TurboCAD V.20. CAM stands for Computer Aided Manufacturing, like CAMbam, Rhino, or BobCAD-CAM.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*pen Source Applicatioins*

This is by no means exhaustive, in fact true to form I did about twenty seconds of Google-ing to come up with an example, But- 
there are many ways to skin a cat on the way to Rome. (If the Cat must die, Make it Count.)


Oh, and before I go further; Congrats on many things, including bikes, decks and most importantly Weddings- 

May the blessings of the Creator be among us all.

Back to CAD/CAM requirements, if you can find out the make/model of the cutter you can inform yourself as to it's feeding requirements. 
(You've already got a good head start with the groups' info, but Fortune favors the Prepared...)


PS- http://www.datamation.com/open-source/77-open-source-replacements-for-expensive-applications-1.html
(almost forgot the link...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*October 15th, National Grouch Day!*

It's National Grouch Day, enjoy...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> English doesn't borrow from other languages, it follows other languages down dark alleys, hits them over the head and rummages through their pockets for loose grammar


...which it then claims as its own; "but occifer it was found not stolen", lief as not. [see Shakespeare, Willy]

[ gotcha 3x and counting]


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> You have to go through several steps, first scan the item, save it as a .pdf file then you can import the pdf into a CAD file, and save as a .DWG, this is where you would "resize" it by adding the correct dimensions. Then you need to import the .DWG file into a CAM program which will produce a G code program that the CNC plasma cutter can use. Simple, no?


As long as you can give it to them in DWG. format, it should be enough for them. Most modern CNC machines have specific CAM programs to do the tool path, and generate the G code for that specific machine. I would never take G code generated off site and put it in a machine I was running, as expensive and dangerous things could happen.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> As long as you can give it to them in DWG. format, it should be enough for them. Most modern CNC machines have specific CAM programs to do the tool path, and generate the G code for that specific machine. I would never take G code generated off site and put it in a machine I was running, as expensive and dangerous things could happen.


Quoted for acknowledgement of leverage. That ^ stalled out this thread for four days.

Don't ever, ever, say that again. Anybody.

OK, restart small, right?

I groped a Scirocco today. A small scale model of a MK1; manufactured in Greece (?) according to the stamping on the underside, who'd of thunk it? Dual wipers at the front, louvers at the back, red body, Euro TV headlights. Evil.

Aaaaannnndddd....???


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

There.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Any mkIV owners out there? I have an issue with Laura's Jetta Wagon that I cannot figure out. From the day we bought it, it had a rattle/clunk in the front end while going over bumps and rough pavement. It started on one side but it can now distinctively be heard on both sides. Since we bought the car, I swapped in 20th anniversary GTI front struts and springs with a used set of strut mounts that I took apart and inspected. Both Control Arms were replaced with new loaded arms, new ball joints, both new complete axles, new dogbone mount. After that, the issue persisted so I inspected everything again, wheel bearings seem tight with no play and the tie rod ends need replaced but there is no play in them either. A lot of internet searching said that front swaybar bushings frequently fail on MKIV cars, so this past weekend I put in a set of Poly inner and end-link bushings as well. Issue still persisted once again. If you drive the car on a flat surface with no imperfections, and yank the car back and fourth rapidly, the sound does not happen. It only happens over bumps.

I am suspecting that the strut mounts are bad, although that would mean that I replaced a bad set with another bad set that also happens to make the same noise?  I also have a new set of tie rod ends but I was not able to remove the old ones so that will have to wait another day.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> That ^ stalled out this thread for four days.
> 
> Don't ever, ever, say that again. Anybody.
> 
> ...


SCREEEEEEEECH! Bam. Dead stop.
Was it something like that?

OK, hmmm....groped.....groped. Something small.

Nope, I got nuthin'.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> OK, hmmm....groped.....groped. Something small.
> 
> Nope, I got nuthin'.


Says some stuff, then claims to be not saying anything.

I'll take it as edumacational; now I know why the word misogyny was invented, all the better ones were taken, or had to be runners-up like "golf".

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Says some stuff, then claims to be not saying anything.
> 
> I'll take it as edumacational; now I know why the word misogyny was invented, all the better ones were taken, or had to be runners-up like "golf".
> 
> :laugh:


Is this about pickles again?? I have been occupied with gourds lately. 

T.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> SCREEEEEEEECH! Bam. Dead stop.
> Was it something like that?
> 
> OK, hmmm....groped.....groped. Something small.
> ...


I got nothing either. Trying to man up and pull the trigger on the season.....and remove batteries. Not ready but OTOH, there is snow in the forecast. Depressing.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Is this about pickles again?? I have been occupied with gourds lately.
> 
> T.


Two gourds, one pickle?

Edit for page ownage:


Two gourds, two goofs


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Gaaaaaa....has someone logged in under my name again?
I don't know nuthin' 'bout 2 gourds 1 pickle.

But I accept responsibility for page ownership, and will edit with some sort of photo in the a.m.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Is this about pickles again?? I have been occupied with gourds lately.





pchassin said:


> Two gourds, one pickle?









OK. So now we can move on, yes? OK restart but running rough, try again.



Eistreiber said:


> Dual wipers at the front, louvers at the back, red body, Euro TV headlights. Evil.


Or if none of those are doing it for you, "greek". Ya buncha preverts.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok so in the spirit of eating some candy and being spooked. I could not make this up. I was waiting for the train and the freaking chupacabra jumps out. No kidding people. In Philly!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Happy Halloween 
Carved the little gourd


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Halloween.

It's snowing here.

EEEEK.


And, what the F is a chupacabra? I gotta wiki that thing.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Ohhhh...now I get it.
That thing sure is fugly.

Seasonal aberration to honor the holiday, maybe.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Happy Halloween











-Evangeline Bee


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

In other news... I drove my Scirocco yesterday. 

I really miss that little car


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Seriously, Bee. How the hell did you make such a cute kid?  
I ask myself the same question, though.  


I haven't posted any Isaac in a while. So, some Cuplet for yous: 

Katie has a bib to go with this. It says "I'm so cute it's scary"

 



He likes 'flying' 

 



What could be cuter than a 3 month old in overalls?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Issac is adorable! Evie likes to fly too. 

I'm not really sure how I made such a cute one. Takes after her Mom I suppose


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, while we are posting updates about kiddies...

Crosby and Erin:










A trip to Bainbridge Island, WA:










Other than that, I have done nothing to the Scirocco. Zero. I might drive it to work tomorrow...or Friday.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Meh... We new parents seem to drive our Sciroccos a bit less. Or maybe that's just me. 

Wifey made this Maleficent costume:










It's all for the kiddies eh??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Bee? That is an amazing image, and cuppie? Joe? Holy crap this group fabricates amazing looking kids!!!! I spent the day on a quest for "my precious", which I am now hiding and caressing.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I spent the day on a quest for "my precious", which I am now hiding and caressing.


Yeah well, if you get to where you're eating raw fish, hiss when talking, and wearing a badly tailored loincloth, I'll...

Hmm.

OK, so whatcha got? :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Icewrenchguy asked: Whatcha got?

I replied: Never mind, you. (what's it look like? Does it sound like I will share?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Airplane part...an aileron?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^Those halloween looks were great. Way fun.

I want me some horns (antlers???) like that, too. H.E.Double hockey sticks, we all need us some headgear like that. It would totally change the way we approach our days, yes? 

@Cathy, E guessed windshield, looks to "wrong" to be aileron. Christmas is too far away, so ya better 'fess up. Don't make us come over there while you are away, and secretly unwrap the corner to figure it out.

@Karl, what, you got something against sushi while wearing a thong?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Airplane part...?


I think you're on the right track at least.



pchassin said:


> ...you got something against sushi while wearing a thong?


I compliment you on your compositional skill. Almost every word except the nouns can be mis-interpreted, in varying permutations. I ain't going anywhere near it.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> ^^Those halloween looks were great. Way fun.
> 
> I want me some horns (antlers???) like that, too. H.E.Double hockey sticks, we all need us some headgear like that. It would totally change the way we approach our days, yes?
> 
> ...


E got it, of the most unobtanium variety. (my ailerons are like 8 ft long by 8" wide, so, nope, wrong shape.)

I was worried that it may have delaminated from sitting all these years, but it seems fine. Hope it makes it into the car intact. Always a worry....and I found a set of "window tins" to go with it, and I have no idea where those came from, Daun????I had a set but one of the little joint cover clip things was absent, so it was a good day digging in my shop to find the full set of metal inserts. 

And I need some mental floss, I have this image of Karl with chopsticks looking really really chilly. Buh!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:

Cathy, I think I remember bringing you a set of those window trims a few years back from the remains of a 75 I rescued my spare windshield and dashboard from. 

On an on-topic (and therefore off-topic) note, I seem to recall there being a starter that would work in a 020 transmission that has a different snout that doesn't require the use of a bushing in the bellhousing. Anyone happen to remember offhand what starter that might be?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :wave:
> 
> Cathy, I think I remember bringing you a set of those window trims a few years back from the remains of a 75 I rescued my spare windshield and dashboard from.
> 
> On an on-topic (and therefore off-topic) note, I seem to recall there being a starter that would work in a 020 transmission that has a different snout that doesn't require the use of a bushing in the bellhousing. Anyone happen to remember offhand what starter that might be?


I blame Alzheimers, and I thank you!!! So how the heck are you anyway???


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...I was worried that it may have delaminated from sitting all these years...


Lot of that going around. Aging sucks IMHO. Eh, no worries; kids are stupid and we'll be well cared for as we become less capable of doing for ourselves. Right? right? ... right?

Yeah well... aging sucks, I got that part right at least. Still, nobody has yet come up with a better alternative to getter older.



punchbug said:


> And I need some mental floss, I have this image of Karl with chopsticks looking really really chilly. Buh!


Why?

I don't eat raw fish or use chopsticks, ever. I mostly don't hiss much either. All good. And I'll much more likely to wear bib Carrhardt's and a parka over fleece than a thong.

Someday I might wanna have kids. Not sure why, but... might. Oh right, see above.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Lot of that going around. Aging sucks IMHO. Eh, no worries; kids are stupid and we'll be well cared for as we become less capable of doing for ourselves. Right? right? ... right?
> 
> Yeah well... aging sucks, I got that part right at least. Still, nobody has yet come up with a better alternative to getter older.
> 
> ...




Bib Carhardts, mmmmm, sexy. Kroil aftershave? Grrrr baby, very grrrrrrr....:heart:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> On an on-topic (and therefore off-topic) note, I seem to recall there being a starter that would work in a 020 transmission that has a different snout that doesn't require the use of a bushing in the bellhousing. Anyone happen to remember offhand what starter that might be?


 MkIV 2.0 automatic. I have one in Wilda. Nice upgrade. Cranks faster, makes the cold starts easier.
*Edit: also sounds better (read: my Scirocco doesn't sound like a damned tractor during startup.  )


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I start my new job today, if I can actually get there. First flight was cancelled yesterday, the flight I was rebooked on has been delayed, it's deja vu all over again. But I'll be in Cleveland, OH until Fri for my "Onboarding" Sounds a bit too much like waterboarding to me..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Seems like this page has a lot of baby/kid pics, so I'll contribute too. 

Here's a few of our 3 month old, Paul. He's growing fast! 

For some reason this one won't rotate correctly. 










He helped rake some leaves 



















He also is the proud owner of the same skeleton suit as cuppie's kid 










And relaxing to some tunes


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

You look great Amber, and so does Paul very happy baby eh? With the number of new parents on here, we'll have to find a new Cincy venue at a playground!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^^^ LOL right! 
(Still need to figure out how to attend Cincy next year, with a Scirocco and a baby...) 


In other news..... It's snowing here. :bs:
Little car needs to be in storage. But, I still need to do rear brake lines on her cousin. :banghead: 
This Saturday......


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Bib Carhardts, mmmmm, sexy. Kroil aftershave? Grrrr baby, very grrrrrrr....:heart:


Hmm... I could roll that way, and Canada's not that far. I'm kinda weak for footgear though, I usually wore CAT work boots at McM and goofy looking bunny boots when I had to go out in the field to resurrect or drag back a machine.

:heart: back atcha


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... I could roll that way, and Canada's not that far.
> 
> :heart: back atcha



Yes you could. <3 rawwrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Is there any connection between the polar vortex and all these babies?
Just wondering. 

E and I took "Bob" for a spin and tested out the seat warmers. E's side was warmer, which is displeasing, to me anyway. 'Cause they are both run on the same switch. But now that winter is coming, I won't be able to drive her. Him. It.
So, maybe I didn't need the seat warmers.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Speaking of "winter" and "polar vortex".... 

I enabled 'winter mode' for the cars (except, of course, for the Scirocco) today. Snow tires on everyone's cars: 

 


And, it's snowing now. It's also supposed to randomly snow thru Friday sometime. :banghead: 
I'm hoping that: 
1- it does NOT snow Saturday. 
2- no salt goes down this week. 
I'd like to wash the Scirocco before I put her into storage. Absolutely will not be able to do that at home (too cold; and have Isaac every night this week, I do.) Saturday at work would be best...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I hurredly put the snows on the Jetta this morning before work too. Not doing much snowing out there yet but supposed to overnight. Today was the first time I've driven the Jetta to work since March, was a little depressing, had been enjoying Krystal all this time.

Seems like it's been forever since I posted in here. Other updates? Not much to report. As can be seen in another thread, Krystal and I made a little road trip to Wisconsin a couple weeks ago, and went home via the Chassin's to catch up with Freddybender and Mtl-Marc. I've managed about 12k miles on that little Mk 1 this year, which is probably close to equal the total number of Mk 1 miles I've driven in my lifetime. Just loving that car. :heart:

Edit for ownage!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

What size tires do you guys suggest for 15's on an S1? Not slammed but on Koni cup kit.

I was trying to replace my stock 186/60/13 tires but apparently they are next to impossible to find now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I'd make suggestions but mine that re on 15's have extinct tires, so you couldn't get those anyway. In other news, could someone tell me what month this is? :screwy:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I'd make suggestions but mine that re on 15's have extinct tires, so you couldn't get those anyway. In other news, could someone tell me what month this is? :screwy:


Feels like February, which means PSF. And that means that spring is just around the corner, right? (Sigh, if only it were true.)

As for the tire question... 195/50 15 I think is the correct size. Without actually looking though I'm going from rusty memory.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Notes from here:
1. Glad I spent a week of my life building a good, solid, insulated doghouse. (she will still go into Adam's shop in the worst of it, no worries)
2. Glad the plane's not on tiedown, she'd likely be aloft right about now.
3. Who makes tiedowns for cats? I fear some of mine may blow away like dandelion fluff today. 
4. PSF, if the bug makes it. The "features" list continues to grow, most worrisome being a very weird noise from alternator-land. 
5. Thankful Mom does not have one of her many appointments today. This would be no fun for seniors. Gusting to 77kph here today, and cold. With snow squalls.
6. Klaus. Still not home, but at this rate, spring looks realistic? It's not like he's getting anything radical done either. (knowing my luck he'll get kicked out by mid-salt season. What are the odds my son will have a working truck/trailer that isn't snowed in by then? :banghead. After all this time, you can imagine what his parking spot in the garage looks like.  

Grab a hot chocolate and post up your winter Scirocco pictures, may as well.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Cold out there folks!

Glad I put a new battery in the Bug last weekend. Still had the original battery from 2005!!! Got a new OEM VW 72 Amp-hour battery from a local dealer for $116. I figure if it's good for another 8-10 years then well worth it.

Now, if I could figure out a way to make the power windows work whenever it gets below freezing, that would be great. 

Brendan


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

On the 15" tires 195 50 15 is relatively close to stock diameter. I like 195 45 15 on thinner rims they are a little smaller (1/2") in diameter but don't give you that beer belly sidewall look. Tirerack has toyo tr1 195 45s for around 450 shipped that's what I'm running


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Brendan: 
If your problem is the glass icing to the seals, a nice coat of Rain-X on the glass helps. 
Start with the windows open a bit, so you can do the area that fits up into the weatherstrip (including the top edge of the glass.) 
Then close the window, so you can get the rest. And, it helps if you do the area behind the belt strip, too (use a Bondo spreader to open the gap for working space.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Grab a hot chocolate and post up your winter Scirocco pictures, may as well.












11/6, somewhere on back roads of NJ with my mk1 Storm


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> 3. Who makes tiedowns for cats?


Who doesn't?

Three or four cinder blocks, a couple of meters of chain and a couple of shackles to hold it all together.

That's the "weight" end anyway, how you anchor the cat to it is up to you, and the cat. G/L on that... I'd wear safety glasses. And heavy leather welder's jacket, and maybe a cup.

Just sayin'.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> Three or four cinder blocks, a couple of meters of chain and a couple of shackles to hold it all together.
> 
> ...


Well, I opted to keep them in the garage/ possum looking "kitty" got chased out first. (Let me tell you, possums are hard to shoo out too, that was one angry rat-marsupial!) It's not nice out there! And I would LOVE to see you chain down Puss Puss. She's a warrior, that girl. Old as the hills but still up for a good scrap.


AAAAAND we have Thunder Snow. With wind. And it's only November. :screwy:


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Eurodubstance said:


>


Are you on coilovers? I'm on a cup kit and it'd be cool to fill up my wheel arch with tire IMO. At least until I decide to get coilovers.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

punchbug said:


> I blame Alzheimers, and I thank you!!! So how the heck are you anyway???


I'm fine, thanks. :wave:

Nothing new to report on this end. Everything I own is broken, as per usual. :thumbdown:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My Prius C shares some interesting characteristics with the Scirocco. Both cars use 4x100 wheels. The Toyota hub bore size is slightly smaller than the VW, so this means I can use VW wheels on the Prius. :screwy:

Well... I TRIED to put the studded snows from the Scirocco onto the Prius. The Prius came with 15" steel wheels. So can I fit 13" tarantulas? 
Nope turns out that the caliper hits the inside of the wheel. :banghead:
It's pretty close though. Maybe minus two isn't a good idea for wheels. 









So then I thought - what about 14" wheels? So I swapped the mk3 flyers from the Scirocco onto the prius to check out how that looks... 








They look too small. THEY LOOK SMALL ON A PRIUS! what the hell? 

So what to do? Cheapo stealies for winter wheels for the prius? Or go full retard and put snows onto the 14" BBS RAs I have in the garage?


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

RowBoatsVdubs said:


> Are you on coilovers? I'm on a cup kit and it'd be cool to fill up my wheel arch with tire IMO. At least until I decide to get coilovers.


Yes I am on coil overs and I am pretty low so I see your point over all diameter of a 195-45-15 = 22". Over all diameter of a195 50 15 = 22.7


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Timbo. That Prius needs ATS Cups.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

My vote will always lean toward snowflakes


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

I've heard 185/45/14(15) would be the best fit.


It hardly gets past 30 down here on average so I can usually keep the same tires on all year round.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I too swapped my snow tires in on the Sportwagen a couple of weeks ago. Not that it snows much here, but the rubber works better than the garbage tires that were on the BBS wheels. Three flat tires in three months? Thanks anyway.










We did have the threat of snow last week. They closed the schools for the tiniest bit of sleet.










And in Scirocco news, I drove it to work yesterday! I also managed to catch the air horns on the driveway which has a steep incline change at the sidewalk. 










Another forced upgrade...



Eistreiber said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> Three or four cinder blocks, a couple of meters of chain and a couple of shackles to hold it all together.
> 
> ...


Karl, you had me at "who doesn't?" I snorted with laughter so loudly that the dog barked! 



Iroczgirl said:


> Timbo. That Prius needs ATS Cups.


Word, Izzy. BTW, when are you moving to Portland?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Anyone got tips for unlocking in cold weather? This is on an A4 chassis. Key remote will lock but not unlock it, and the key will not turn in the lock (does in good weather) This is what my daughter called me about this morning. I told her try heating her valet key ( not likely to retain enough heat to do anything) or try WD40 in the lock to displace water. She has a key heater thing which I think is iN the car. So this is not a new issue.


Oh, never mind. She just called back, and the key worked PERFECTLY when she tried it on HER car. :laugh: Seems her keyfob WILL lock another random VW though. I guess it was all snow covered and the Golfs all look kinda the same, LOL. Yeah, she will be getting an "award" for that on Christmas morning.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> in Scirocco news, I drove it to work yesterday! I also managed to catch the air horns on the driveway which has a steep incline change at the sidewalk.


Awesome 

2 of my Sciroccos are being driven on a regular basis, with the 3rd (a Rhd mk1 Storm) is hibernating in Maryland at vwleadfoot's place for the winter.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Brendan:
> If your problem is the glass icing to the seals, a nice coat of Rain-X on the glass helps.
> Start with the windows open a bit, so you can do the area that fits up into the weatherstrip (including the top edge of the glass.)
> Then close the window, so you can get the rest. And, it helps if you do the area behind the belt strip, too (use a Bondo spreader to open the gap for working space.)


Thanks for the tip! Gonna try that as soon as it gets above 20 degrees here! :banghead:

Oh and Cathy, I have the same issue. Both door locks in the Beetle went kaput. At least the key still works. Another one of those "next time I have $300 laying around" fixes. :thumbdown: I also need a set of snow tires and I'm probably going to put those on credit. Having cars is expensive!

Brendan


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Word, Izzy. BTW, when are you moving to Portland?


She is already here :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ydrogs said:


> She is already here :wave:


Well, this just means we need to set up a GTG!


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Eurodubstance said:


> Yes I am on coil overs and I am pretty low so I see your point over all diameter of a 195-45-15 = 22". Over all diameter of a195 50 15 = 22.7


Thanks I'll just compare OD and width sizes when I make the purchase.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I snorted with laughter so loudly that the dog barked!


"Barked"?

Yeah sure... blame it on the dog.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> "Barked"?
> 
> Yeah sure... blame it on the dog.


Hey, there's a difference between a dog barking and a spider barking. I was referring explicitly to the former while I'm pretty sure you were insinuating the latter.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...how you anchor the cat to it is up to you, and the cat. G/L on that... I'd wear safety glasses. And heavy leather welder's jacket, and maybe a cup.





punchbug said:


> And I would LOVE to see you chain down Puss Puss. She's a warrior, that girl. Old as the hills but still up for a good scrap.


Which is exactly why *I'm* not gonna do it.

One way or another trying to anchor the cat end just has catastrophe written all over it.

[ OK, takes me a while sometimes to remember exactly the right word... but worth the wait, neh? _bows & leaves_ ]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Thanks for the tip! Gonna try that as soon as it gets above 20 degrees here! :banghead:
> 
> Oh and Cathy, I have the same issue. Both door locks in the Beetle went kaput. At least the key still works. Another one of those "next time I have $300 laying around" fixes. :thumbdown: I also need a set of snow tires and I'm probably going to put those on credit. Having cars is expensive!
> 
> Brendan



Brendan, that was Julie's City Golf, which actually works perfectly, once she TRIED TO OPEN HER OWN CAR, LOL!! My Bug? It needs a control $$$module$$$ so it ain't getting one. Therefore, no windows, no locks, and a perpetually blue coolant light. All good. It won't be locking. I got her (the bug) back yesterday from her most recent issue. Initially it was "quick diagnosed" as a noisy alternator, which lead some time later to a no start....but in fact it was the AC which had seized totally. My shadetree guy installed a "new-used non-working but it turns" compressor and I am ready for winter again. Summer? Yeah, I better get that 'vert running. No windows/no AC in a black car is not what I call summer fun. Sunroof works tho.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Boy, getting involved in one's own honey-do list for a few days can make it challenging to keep up with what is going on.

Barking dogs, barking spiders (_peeeeyooo_), tied up cats, and bugs. Karl, be nice to the cats...couple of friskies and a nice, sunny spot to bask in. Iz all they want.

At least the Bug part, I get.
K wants a Bug as his first car....an original though. E has run out of projects, so he'd better start shopping. The kid just turned 9.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Anyone got tips for unlocking in cold weather? ...try WD40 in the lock to displace water.


Actually, putting oil into the lock barrel is a bad idea. At least for older stuff, I had this issue on Mk1's a couple times here in Colorado in cold winters.

The barrels are normally lubricated with a dry graphite-based dust, oil will tend to gum up like paste. Then the slides stick and don't slide as they should (those are only little tiny springs pushing 'em, and the lock barrel becomes clunky or jams solid.

What I did was remove the barrels, clean scrupulously with carb or brake cleaner, then re-lube with the *dry* graphite stuff. Keep oil out of it, try to not let water get in.



scirocco*joe said:


> Hey, there's a difference between a dog barking and a spider barking. I was referring explicitly to the former while I'm pretty sure you were insinuating the latter.


I was also questioning who exactly it was that did the "barking", you or the dog.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Karl, be nice to the cats...couple of friskies and a nice, sunny spot to bask in.


I *am* nice to the cats (roomie has two). Upstairs they got food, water, litter-box, cushy beds and custom-built carpeted shelves by the windows for "sunny spots". Downstairs (my turf) I have a woodstove, usually going so it's cozy.

And whenever they wander through on their way outside (the kitty door is down here on my outside door) I throw... I mean "toss" kitty treats at 'em. I mean... near them.

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Off topic needed water pump pulley for 1.7.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

^^ PM'd atcha.

:beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Anyone got tips for unlocking in cold weather


well, alcohol will unfreeze the lock, but you need graphite lube to keep it from freezing, so liquid graphite might be the best solution for now.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The same goes for house locks. Always use graphite on them too. I have taken apart so many locks over the years that were just so gummed up from oil, WD-40 etc being sprayed in them. 
Just got back online today-we had a pretty good snow storm three weeks ago and a lot of trees came down. We lost the phone line which is only used for DSL and since our provider sucks, is incompetent and on top of it all, on strike, it took three weeks to get it fixed. A large cedar tree lost two large branches which ripped the line apart. Still unemployed, and enjoying the break from work, to get things done around here like getting the truck ready for plowing duties. I hadn't moved it since summer and found it lost power steering, leaking ATF, hood hinges finally seized in the open position resulting in me bending the hood trying to close it, no head lights and brakes nearly gone.... damn. All of that is actually fixed, except the brakes and the replacement vacuum booster goes in tomorrow and that will be done. Then it's time to get the Sciroccos all ready too. We also had a little Halloween party the night the wonderful snow storm started. No time to do a costume this year, but still had fun:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Off topic needed water pump pulley for 1.7.



Because ON topic is OFF topic in the Scirocco forum, LOL. And icyone, I generally default to graphite, but in these A4s, a regular lubrication can be helpful. No matter, hers are working. Good enough for me. I think lack of use killed mine, I always use the remote and the keylock mechanism got salted/never used. The key remote no longer works, so locked doors should not be an issue on mine.  It's a different lifestyle when you don't lock your doors. You just have to make sure anything you care about is portable!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Buggered pulley


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Buggered pulley


^ understatement! Yikes!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving :wave: umpkin: :snowcool:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Seconding the sentiment. Good to take a moment to be grateful for that which is good in our lives.

Happy thanksgiving, all.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Thankful!! Be happy scirocco peeps 

Oh and Burp... Fat pants on. Check!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

pchassin said:


> ^ Seconding the sentiment. Good to take a moment to be grateful for that which is good in our lives.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving, all.


Ditto!! Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

"And now for something completely different":

Today is "Beam me to Mars Day" 

http://www.uwingu.com/beam-me-to-mars/

I (we?) missed the opportunity to submit something


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

While at Philly's love park I found a good complement to beer and my scirocco. Only trouble was the $148 tag. So I just left it there. 

Frosty says hi


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

chit... chat...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Reinbull.


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have an 87 Scirocco 16 valve


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ThumperMP3 said:


> Hi everyone! I have an 87 Scirocco 16 valve


Welcome! Now we need to see some pictures! Rule #1


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: *ThumperMP3 * Great looking Silver 16v 

... of course I'm bias since my 88 16v is the same color with the same wheels


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Now if I can fix it!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, if anyone is looking for some better (read: brighter) bulbs for their reverse lights.... 
My Scirocco's reverse lights aren't the greatest (are anyone's?  ); the Quantum's, well.... pair of dim candles. Couldn't see isht behind it at night. 
Enter these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F23BNUG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
Highly recommended. I WILL be getting a pair for the Scirocco. 800 lumens _per bulb_ is, ah, nice.  
And, since the power consumption is so much lower, should make the reverse lamp switch's life a bit easier.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm. Well, if we're doing something like product recommendations (mods? cool?) this; Marvel Mystery Oil.

http://www.marvelmysteryoil.com/

Sounds like Snake Oil I know, but the stuff works. Wrap your head around combination penetrating solvent & high-end lubricant at the same time.

Yesterday was at my dad's, we've recently somewhat resurrected his 1984 Audi 4000 CS Quattro; long story but suffice to say the suspension & fuel systems were in bad shape, got it running and the R end sorted out, but the engine was still not 'happy'. [ FYI: it's 5-sp, 5-cyl NA].

It'd been sitting long enough that the hydraulic lifters weren't, at least not all of them.

So we put a heavy dose of MMO into the crankcase, about a 1/2 qt. or so. That was a while back... this car is being started and run every 3- 4 weeks. Run, heat, let soak.

First start it was rough, call it 3.5 outta 5; ugly but running. Battle won but not the War. Limped around the block a few times.

Second start, and 3rd; got up to 4/5 cyl's happy, all running but still one was weak. Ticking says lifters.

Yesterday we started it and there was still that slight misfire; me & dad standing beside the car listening and discussing whether to go back into the head, pull lifters... and the damn thing just smoothed out. Got a decent 5 for 5 hitting, that one valve finally broke free.

Smooth like a baby's... hmm, no.
Smooth like an intern's... hmm, also no.

Well, smooth; ya know?

So... about 6 heat cycles, a few laps around the block. Let MMO soak in and it'll probably break loose stuck hydraulic lifters. Use about 1/4 to 1/3 qt. per oil change and the lifters won't stick to begin with.

Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

talking about products 
steering bearings, rear axle spacers, and more stocking stuffings avialable... 
Shamless plug 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/tech-53/m.html?_ipg=&_momoc=1&_sacat=6000&_rdc=1


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Update on mkIV lock madness- Last Tuesday, Laura's Jetta decided that it didn't like the passenger door to remain closed all the time and the lock failed in such a way that the latch would not.... "latch" when you closed the door. Feh! Rigged it up with a bungee and disconnected the door light, as her Dad was coming to visit for Thanksgiving and we needed a transport. Her Dad decided to help us out by getting a new set of tires for the Jetta since it will probably be the dedicated baby hauler. Discount didn't have the tires we picked out, (the cheapest ones) so we got a set of Falkens for the same price. Score! Found a guy with a MKiv Jetta part-out, drove 40 miles and pulled the door latch, drove home and swapped it out, working door now. Here's the typical MKIV curse though, her window regulator went out on the drivers' side, I have a new one but have not replaced it yet. At least the window is in the up position. Well, it couldn't have been the drivers door latch to go out- I could have killed two birds with one stone... and while I was replacing the passenger side latch, I noticed it had the new regulator clips. So someone has done that side already but not the drivers side. :banghead:

I swear, I've had the whole gamut of MKIV problems with this car. I thought it was "seasoned" enough to have most of the dumb MKIV problems taken care of already but so far it's been the following: MAF, window regulator, door latch, armrest button, glove box lid, and now a CEL which is probably a coil pack or 4. ALL of that stuff worked on the car when we got it. :banghead:

On the Marvel Mystery Oil, I agree with Carl, that stuff is pretty amazing. I keep a bottle of it around in the shop to clean/de-gunk small delicate parts- also worked really well to clean and de-scale a set of carburetors on a Motorcycle I was working on. And, when I had my Audi Coupe 20v 5-cylinder, it worked just the same on un-sticking some lifters, which for some reason happens a lot on any Audi 5-cylinder, 10 or 20v versions. I also used it to clean and lube the HVAC blower motor in my Beetle, so far it has been working fine and the mint/pine smell is a nice touch too. 

Baby is due Jan 1st, so we are on the final stretch here. We have finalized just about everything and just have a small list of things to take care of before the big event. Exciting times for the Doyle household!

Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ThumperMP3 said:


> Now if I can fix it!


Cool! Where in Oregon are you? I'm currently traveling between PDX and Bend.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

I just saw a classified for an '86 Scirocco for 4k with like 80k miles. I have been trying to save up some cash in the bank so I can make a much needed job change. Now I have this dilemma. A classic or a savings account. What do I do? :facepalm:


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

I also have an 89 Fox


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Iroczgirl said:


> Cool! Where in Oregon are you? I'm currently traveling between PDX and Bend.


I'm in Corvallis.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ThumperMP3 said:


> I also have an 89 Fox


I had a 88 fox wagon and for a Brazilian vw it was one of the best cars I have driven in snow.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ThumperMP3 said:


>





ThumperMP3 said:


> Now if I can fix it!





ThumperMP3 said:


> I'm in Corvallis.


Welcome! I'm in NE PDX. 

Sounds like we need a GTG soon!


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

scirocco*joe said:


> Welcome! I'm in NE PDX.
> 
> Sounds like we need a GTG soon!


Definitely


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

No car work going on here. Still working on the honey-do list. But a project does need to come forth, E is starting to get restless.
I even caught him snooping around in the classifieds...he blushed like he was caught watching porn.

But, I did do a good thing.
I taught my #1 Son how to make bacon. 

So, now he has a good skill and can go out into The World.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

ThumperMP3 said:


> Definitely


I second this motion :beer:


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

pchassin said:


> No car work going on here. Still working on the honey-do list. But a project does need to come forth, E is starting to get restless.
> I even caught him snooping around in the classifieds...he blushed like he was caught watching porn.
> 
> But, I did do a good thing.
> ...


I'll ship my s over so he isn't without a project you know just looking out for his sanity


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

He is already doing rust on my 82 and trying to recreate cirrus gray paint. Petra you told him right??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> No car work going on here. Still working on the honey-do list. But a project does need to come forth, E is starting to get restless.
> I even caught him snooping around in the classifieds...he blushed like he was caught watching porn.


As discussed, I can drop the 'Ho off for some cosmetic surgery. I'll pick her up in the spring.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Aside from making E work,

can I get a wow!!! Cathy..... get your son on this pronto
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-classic-cars...er/1036148967?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Seasonal appropriate page topper! :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^Wow.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

As for the rest of youse who are offering to save _my _sanity by presenting E with projects to keep his li'l hands busy, well, thanks.

Please realize that after the Chassin Restoration Process, he keeps what he builds (the cars become like his children. No strike that, _unlike_ his kids, when a car needs an intervention, he doesn't get p***ed about it. He just heads out into the garage.). But maybe with a crowbar we can separate him from whichever project he finishes. :heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> maybe with a crowbar we can separate him from whichever project he finishes. :heart:


no


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Longer lever, and a solid fulcrum. Archimedes knew hiz schitt.

Science! It workz, beeches! :laugh:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe Echassin needs a mk1 dash to play with for the winter! May not be as easy as a S2 dash to ressurect:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Maybe Echassin needs a mk1 dash to play with for the winter! May not be as easy as a S2 dash to ressurect:beer:


I _have_ said that this is the Season-of-the-Honey-Do-List.

Instead of doing clever car work, he spent the day fixing the oven door hinges (they sagged so badly the door wouldn't stay closed, and it sometimes came close to falling off completely).
He decided to fix it when we realized a new oven costs as much as a nice Scirocco :screwy:. It took 8 hours because he had to redo the hinges completely. When I commented that it was_ like _he got another project, he snarked "it doesn't count if it's an appliance".

But once done, he was quite proud. He couldn't find an Oven Forum to post in, so _you_ all have to hear about it


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ... When I commented that it was_ like _he got another project, he snarked "it doesn't count if it's an appliance".
> 
> But once done, he was quite proud.


Appliances count, bonus points if you can slow-cook bacon in 'em.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Appliances count, bonus points if you can slow-cook bacon in 'em.


^ Truth^


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, Luke aka L aka Son #1 here. :wave:
Our school and library both recently got a 3D Printer which can print out any little piece of plastic that you could possibly dream of. So, my dad gave me the idea of printing something useful, which is, the trunk clip for a Scirocco or Cabby. So, I went on Tinkercad and made a Scirocco trunk clip. I don't have the part yet but in about a week I should have it. We are making one for Mom's car as a test. If it all works out maybe I can make some more. Here is the design:
Top:








Bottom:








Side:








Side:








Front:








Back:









Hope you like it!


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

^^


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know yet for sure how well Luke's prototype hatch cover clip will work,, but I want to say that watching the thing "appear" on the computor screen, on that grid, was cool as isht, and I can hardly wait for the thing to be done.

I like how real it looks in its details :thumbup:

We can test it, tweak it, and hopefully "print" a bunch (Luke says he can "copy" the final clip so that the printer makes a whole sheet of them at once)


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Useful piece indeed!:thumbup: another on the list for obscurity are the clips that hold the door and b pillar trim on.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> We can test it, tweak it, and hopefully "print" a bunch (Luke says he can "copy" the final clip so that the printer makes a whole sheet of them at once)


Very nice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That is just awesome!! Even those of us who have a few NOS things stockpiled will be interested because the plastics age and stiffen. There are lots of items on our cars that would make a nice little side industry for a young man such as lchassin. Well done, and E/P? Pass that torch. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> my dad gave me the idea of printing something useful


When Mom saw this she yelped "Hey! that was _my_ idea", which it was :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> That is just awesome!! Even those of us who have a few NOS things stockpiled will be interested because the plastics age and stiffen.


I was going to comment but as seen that we are being family oriented...I will digress and let you all think!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Even those of us who have a few NOS things stockpiled will be interested because the plastics age and stiffen. There are lots of items on our cars that would make a nice little side industry for a young man such as lchassin. Well done, and E/P? Pass that torch. :thumbup:


Truth be told, we are very excited here in the Chassin household.
Son #1 has always been a Legoholic. But feeding his habit was getting a bit expensive. He has turned 13, and he has been phasing out of Legos a bit. We have been looking to help him find his niche again, and have been fruitless.Until now.

L is in a shop class (now it is called Industrial Technologies...the days of basic Wood Shop and Electrical Shop are long over) and he has been _loving_ it. He had been spending a lot of time at home reviewing the work he had done on the school's 3D printer. Lately, we have been talking about making some side projects when his school project was completed. Over the course of a few weeks, the conversation evolved to where we thought up the idea of making the clip. 
Yesterday, he spent hours designing it, and both father and son were thrilled with the project. Not long after L was done, he started asking about what else he could design.

I don't know how his first product will turn out, but we will be keeping you posted along the way.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Luke! :wave:

Good idea doing a prototype first; perfect the design, see if there's anything you've missed.

Depending on the precision of the design (and the printer you feed it to) I think you might have some problems with the cylindrical pin that expands the three legs on the clip. I don't know if ID of the hole, OD of the pin, and irregularity in the printing process might make the fit not work.

A 3-D printer is probably not going to have the resolution to match how these parts were originally molded.

Two ideas for a fix (if needed):

1] Adjust design so that the pin is slightly chamfered at one end, and maybe some matching chamfer at the top of the hole where the pin is inserted. This will make installing the pin easier, and once set in proper place should be good.

2] (More work); don't print the pin, but rather find some steel rod about same diameter. Make pins out of that, adjust the hole OD accordingly, chamfer the hole a bit. Just because it was all plastic doesn't mean it has to stay that way. A trip to a hardware store might help, look at "roll pins", length doesn't have to be precise. Excess will just protrude some out the bottom.



oh and 3] Simple drill bits are cheap, and sized to a thousandth of an inch. A bit and a hand drill would be an easy way to get consistent bore OD of the hole, clean out any printer overspray or over tight design.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> I don't know yet for sure how well Luke's prototype hatch cover clip will work,, but I want to say that watching the thing "appear" on the computor screen, on that grid, was cool as isht, and I can hardly wait for the thing to be done.
> 
> I like how real it looks in its details :thumbup:
> 
> We can test it, tweak it, and hopefully "print" a bunch (Luke says he can "copy" the final clip so that the printer makes a whole sheet of them at once)



So....would he able to make something like a "KARMANN" badge for a b pillar? Or more accurately a SLEGATO one? Or anyone else out there reading this, that has access to one of these printers? Obviously, I would be happy to pay and if it's of any help, I have a ".ai" file for the vinyl cutting of one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> When Mom saw this she yelped "Hey! that was _my_ idea", which it was :heart:


 How did I know it was pchassin's idea???? :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'm just looking for ways to have fun here.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Luke here!



Eurodubstance said:


> ^:thumbup::thumbup:^





crazyaboutrocs said:


> Very nice.





punchbug said:


> That is just awesome!! Even those of us who have a few NOS things stockpiled will be interested because the plastics age and stiffen. There are lots of items on our cars that would make a nice little side industry for a young man such as lchassin. Well done, and E/P? Pass that torch. :thumbup:


Thanks!



Eistreiber said:


> Hi Luke! :wave:
> 
> Good idea doing a prototype first; perfect the design, see if there's anything you've missed.
> 
> ...


1: Not a bad idea, thank you
2: That's a good back-up plan
3: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



crazyaboutrocs said:


> So....would he able to make something like a "KARMANN" badge for a b pillar? Or more accurately a SLEGATO one? Or anyone else out there reading this, that has access to one of these printers? Obviously, I would be happy to pay and if it's of any help, I have a ".ai" file for the vinyl cutting of one.


Could probably do that, but we would need a b-pillar badge, or would the .ai file work?



LubsDaDubs said:


> Useful piece indeed!:thumbup: another on the list for obscurity are the clips that hold the door and b pillar trim on.


I would happily make tons, but we would need a door clip to measure. Also, seeing one before, I am wondering if it is too complex for the program, as it can go down to 1 millimeter
B Pillar trim I will need to see

So, here is the first prototype




As you can see, two things went wrong
1: The pins were weak and broke off
2: The ledge was mismeasured (My dad fixed that.)
Also the library's printer printed out so many struts that my Dad found it hard to get them off even with an exacto blade.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Fabulous Luke.

I have three daughters - and I am a mechanical engineer.

I am a lonely dad....and I tried to get my princesses out in the garage so many times.....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Very cool work there, lchassin.  
(Next up: I think we all would like new visor clips.  )


Completely random question, particularly for our ETKA geeks: (  )
The funk button. Did such a thing exist in the rocker-switch formfactor used in, say, a Scirocco II, MkI bunny / Jetta, or B2? 
I'd really like to get a pair, to replace the toggle switches that both cars are using for radio control (if at all possible, of course.)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> ^^^Wow.


I have fallen down and not got up on this. We were busy putting an offer in on it. It's going to double as scaffolding in my son's barn build. (just kidding, but that would be a sweet way for me to get to work this morning, we got the tail end of the nor'easter, and we got it as snow. Not much here, but the hangar will want shovelling out! Seriously, I have just been working a ton this week and a bit, about time after nothing all fall.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Luke here!


:wave:



echassin said:


> As you can see, *two* things went wrong
> 1: The pins were weak and broke off
> 2: The ledge was mismeasured (My dad fixed that.)
> Also the library's printer printed out so many struts that my Dad found it hard to get them off even with an exacto blade.


I count *three* faults. #1 I'll get back to, #2 has been fixed.
#3 is, it is spelled X-acto (look at the stamping and packaging). Eh, call it a 1/2 fault but details matter; if you learn to notice on relatively minor points you'll develop the habit of checking. Sometimes it makes a difference, see:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Climate_Orbiter

It much pleases me to say, "It ain't rocket science. But it is, and it all went fine until somebody forgot to check a detail".


Concerning the clips, maybe you could rethink OEM? Remember that VW made these as cheaply as they possibly could. That said, you don't have the means to reproduce perfect copies (form or materials) but you can get close.

That clip has two functions; 1) it holds the rod of the package shelf, so if your upper clip end 'fits' and is flexible enough to not break when the rod is inserted or removed you've done well (albeit see how it does over time, a clip is better than no clip so you're ahead of the game).

Function 2) is hold the clip in place in the sheet metal... the legs are weak. Consider other strategies for fastening? You're *not* making OEM, so might as well improve on it. What is the best/ easiest/ cheapest way to retain the clip in place? Screw, rivet, acorn nut & washer?

Top end looks good, bottom not so much. Needs tweaking.

Welcome to engineering! :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez Karl, details? It's not like he's a rocket scientist or a surgeon. Oh wait,.......


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> It's not like he's a rocket scientist or a surgeon. Oh wait,.......





Eistreiber said:


> Welcome to engineering! :laugh:


Thank you all for all of your collective encouragement. L has truly been enjoying himself. 

Hmmm...career options of surgeon, rocket scientist, or engineer.
I'm hoping he aims for the latter.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Hmmm...career options of surgeon, rocket scientist, or engineer.
> I'm hoping he aims for the latter.


Hmm back atcha. Ya know, from a certain perspective there's no difference except what tools are used. All three are base goal= Get It Right, and look for how to Do It Better.



I keep thinking about the clip end... that was where VW cut cost (and effort) to minimum. Which means probably the most potential room for improvement. It's a simple anchor to medium-thick gauge metal.

Let simmer.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Luke here!:wave:
So, we repaired the clip and put it on Mom's car, and it works!

Here are the pictures. My dad modified the printed one. He countersunk the hole, then put in a countersunk bolt, then added a washer to stop it from falling back through the hole in the car:






Here is an original clip to compare

I have also edited the original design to make the feet stronger. It should be printed soon.

More coming soon :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Pretty darn awesome! (and so are 3D-printers!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Maybe Echassin needs a mk1 dash to play with for the winter! May not be as easy as a S2 dash to ressurect:beer:


 I put this stuff on some BBS-like rims that had come to me slightly flaking the gold off of, Plasti-Dip. 

It wasn't the blackest of blacks but I could (and did) fix that by applying 'Forever Black' over it once a year. 

It held up to road chips and California weather, both stationary aside the house and up and down the freeway/ back roads, etc. 

I'm thinking it could very well do as an overcoat, once the inevitable dash cracks had been repaired. 

[OK, maybe I resolved the --> ] (shtupid lack-of-post-formatting-due-to-Java-Script-blocking mumble, mumble....)

and a few typos...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually think an S1 dash would be easier to make than the S2 dash was, since the S1 instrument pod has a more basic shape. The main deviation from correct appearance would be to omit the zillion speaker holes.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> I actually think an S1 dash would be easier to make than the S2 dash was, since the S1 instrument pod has a more basic shape. The main deviation from correct appearance would be to omit the zillion speaker holes.


Which in itself would be an upgrade:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

At one point I had thoughts of installing Surround Sound in the Mk1 and that Dashboard Speaker Hole would have housed the Center Channel... yeah... Damn, the groovy sub enclosure I dreamt up, soooo yummy. damn... <edit> Upon realizing I was 'top of page' I went looking for a suitable picture but I hereby abdicate in this case to Luke...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Luke here!:wave:
Another update on the clips! Going well
Taken on a sheet of paper
Side

Top

Bottm

Installed
Top view

Bottom view

With the hatch


Things that may need updating:
1) Making the cylinder that stickes out to hold the feet in the hole smaller (see below)
2) Hole on the inside needed to be bigger
3) Forgot the pipe :facepalm:
On the cylinder issue: I am thinking of downloading a programs that might be able to go down to 0.25 mm.
If I can't find one, then every clip will need to be dremoled down a small bit.

Otherwise, they may go into production stage!
Bye! :wave:


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi all, I hate to interrupt this great discussion on additive manufacturing (I used have a stratasys machine at work, fun stuff!) but I wanted to butt in quickly and introduce myself.
I recently bought an '84 Scirocco and have been reading this message board furiously to get advice on some of the small projects I've been working. Here is a pic of my car:









I'm a member of the regional SCCA club and the local car club. This car was brought to the area by a club member. He found it derelict in a field in Mississippi. The engine was rebuilt with a 1 point compression bump and the car came to me with Bilstein shocks and Neuspeed springs. The interior is mostly gutted, with a roll bar, the dash is in 5 pieces and held on by two bolts, The once red paint was covered with rattle can flat black and I pained it orange and repainted the hood. It has one nice aluminum racing seat and the passenger seat is a plastic dunebuggy seat; there is a strange buzzing from the dash and the lights work most of the time which is more than can be said for the windshield wipers.

It has gone through 5 club members since '05. It has run hill climbs, autocross, rallycross and track days. It is the current track record holder at Talledega Grand Prix Raceway in its class, I think FSP. 
I have a '93 Miata that I autocross, and I wanted something for rallyX. When this came up for sale I jumped on it. Actually, I think there may be some threads on this forum about this car from previous owners.

Anyway, I'll be reading and lurking and wanted to at least say hi before I started posting anything else.

Paul


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Paul welcome to the craziness. You have a great start as you have complied with rule # 1


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

In case the friends and family here missed it... Wah.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7088821-Wrecked-it-Sorry-guys-and-gals


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Lchassin, Nice work there. Good child rearing, E & P. 

Cathy, and Timbo, where are the rest of us old folks? Ha.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I guess I count as old


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

haygood said:


> Lchassin, Nice work there. Good child rearing, E & P.
> 
> Cathy, and Timbo, where are the rest of us old folks? Ha.


It's good to have some some winning moments, thanks for noticing.

@Paul, welcome, also.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

haygood said:


> Cathy, and Timbo, where are the rest of us old folks? Ha.


I've seen Cathy on the list recently. Timob has been e-silent lately. Happens to all of us.... 
Speaking of Timob, I was looking for him here's myself. I thought he should know that his & Beckob's old QSW is entering its last winter ever. The old girl is getting quite rusty, and a bit soft in places (and, holey in others.) 
And, tonight, I found a crack at one of the strut towers.  


In other news... I have found a viable replacement for the older single-nozzle windshield washer (like on an earlier S2.) BMW E30 parts! I'm going to put the info in the FAQ thread over the weekend. 

And, little Isaac is 5 months old today (the 18th.) Getting so big, so fast.....


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

ThumperMP3 said:


>


I stalked (and found) your car last week.
Nice looking car.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I guess I count as old


Yeah well, Harrumph.

Black and White TV wasn't that long ago, heck we used to watch stuff on Cath-o-ray Tubes, all Jetson style and everything...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:wave: Good Morning !


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Rannoch said:


> I stalked (and found) your car last week.
> Nice looking car.


Creepy


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Everybody! I've been silent for a while but have a very good reason:






His name is Q, (he picked it, lol) and was born on 12/12/14, about 3 weeks earlier than planned. It was a rough delivery as well, water broke before active labor, so they tried to induce Laura and she was on a Pitocin drip for 12 hours with no progress, decided to start an epidural and went another 12 hours with no real progress so it ended with a Cesarean. Not how we had planned it but it all came out good in the end! 

I had been one of those guys that never really wanted to have children, and when confronted with the prospect of actually having one, then started to feel afraid that I wouldn't be a good father, that I wouldn't feel anything for him, that I would not have any fatherly "instincts" but that was all false. I am so glad we had him and that he is a part of our lives now. I will also say, (and Laura is in agreement with me here) that there is no f*cking way we are doing this again!!! 

Little Q might make an appearance at Cincy, we will see.

Laters!

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations Brendan and Laura and Little Q welcome to the Scirocco family


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Welcome to the madness, Q!

Welcome to the madness, Brendan and Laura!

Welcome to the Scirocco forum to our new members!

I'm still working today and tomorrow, heading to Austin, TX for the Christmas holiday. We will be back 12/29 and then I'll have some time to chill in Portland before heading back to work on 1/5.

Hey Gordy, let's meet up!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> We will be back 12/29 and then I'll have some time to chill in Portland before heading back to work on 1/5.
> Hey Gordy, let's meet up!


I will be here so hit me up when you get back. Have a great Christmas and safe travels :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats, also, Brendan and Laura. Enjoy little Q.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Congrats again! Now the fun begins. Best part is when you get home after a long day and little Q says...... Hi Daayee. 

It'll melt your heart like Anna of Arendale. 





Lord_Verminaard said:


> I will also say, (and Laura is in agreement with me here) that there is no f*cking way we are doing this again!!!


Just get a few snips, a bag of peas and you're done. Nice quick 20 min $10,000 procedure. Ask me how I know.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> Congrats, also, Brendan and Laura. Enjoy little Q.


Petra already posted under my name, but yeah, ditto :heart:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats, I'm glad everyone is okay.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> Just get a few snips, a bag of peas and you're done. Nice quick 20 min $10,000 procedure. Ask me how I know.


Lol, going to check insurance about that when I get back to work. Although we estimate the hospital bill will be in the $30-40k range, thankfully he came before the 1st since we already met our deductible and insurance will pay %80. But still. What's a few more sheets of paper in the "unpaid medical bills" file?  You'd think that since I work for the company that owns the hospital they'd throw me a bone, but I seriously doubt it.

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Afternoon from LAX, currently awaiting for a connecting flight to SJC (San Jose, CA) on American Airlines :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Doncha just Loooove waiting at LAX?


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Any of you old folks or new folks have some front end sheetmetal for me? Or a shell close enough to Texas I can grab it? 

See my whining here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7088821-Wrecked-it-Sorry-guys-and-gals


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> Doncha just Loooove waiting at LAX?


wasn't as bad as when I was there in April, there was airport contraction that bus between terminals had to avoid 

although I'll be back at LAX next Monday night for another Layover, waiting a tad longer for a return to Florida :vampire:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

45 more minutes of festivus. I did some airing of grievances at work today. Also a feat of strength that is more mental than physical and went with the airing. Enough of that. 

I can not see Q in my silly little screen and its blocked at work? Photo files go figure. Babies have a way of melting hearts. 

Everything gets placed in perspective and you get why you have been busting your ass for years. So brendan and laura congratulations on your new found perspective. It is worth every minute even the challenging ones.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats Brendan and Laura!!! :heart:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> wasn't as bad as when I was there in April, there was airport contraction that bus between terminals had to avoid
> 
> although I'll be back at LAX next Monday night for another Layover, waiting a tad longer for a return to Florida :vampire:


 I still try to avoid it whenever possible, last time I went through LAX I had to walk to the international terminal.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> I still try to avoid it whenever possible, last time I went through LAX I had to walk to the international terminal.


the only reason I bought an airline ticket that had a change/transfer at LAX was the price of the ticket was longer than other options and it give me more Airline miles for future travel


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Congrats to Brendan & Laura! 
Time with Q will fly like you would not believe. 
(BTW, I have to ask: Q, as in the omnipotent being from ST:TNG?  )


This guy will be five months Sunday. And, he's _almost_ crawling:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@cuppie...almost crawling...what a great stage (glad we are done with it).
@Brendan and Laura...newborn...what a great stage (glad we are done with it).

We hope you all had a great x-mas with the people you love...E and I had a great one with ours...and when we were done with them this evening, he and I took my Scirocco for a lovely spin.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

My father in law has a funny sense of humor. Here is a gift for the scirocco. 

Valve stem caps


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> My father in law has a funny sense of humor. Here is a gift for the scirocco.
> 
> Valve stem caps


Where is the mossy oak vinyl wrap to go with it? He might be on to something. anybody else great any sweet gifts for Christmas?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

There is a theme. You decide. This was one from last year.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol you sure the guy likes ya? My ol lady didn't know what parts I needed so she dishes out a lovely German auto parts gift card :thumbup: 
Start of a new page.... So here's what I spent some of the gift card on... My '84 my father had bought me my senior year in hs.:heart:
<a href="http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/Sweetrocco420/media/77ADB9CA-55EB-4321-A114-94C095AFBEB7_zpsjk0sabjo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/Sweetrocco420/77ADB9CA-55EB-4321-A114-94C095AFBEB7_zpsjk0sabjo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 77ADB9CA-55EB-4321-A114-94C095AFBEB7_zpsjk0sabjo.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes I know he does. Really...


I meant to ask you about the alternator on your 84. Iirc you have the York ac on it. Is the alternator below a 90 amp and if so how are the power wires connected? Lugs and nuts vs plug?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Lugs n nuts if I rem correctly, been a cpl weeks since I've played with that one.


----------



## orrtj (Aug 18, 2007)

*I am new to this, not new to VW*

My name is Ted, I have a 1980 Scirocco
and a 1955 Beetle sedan
and a 1967 Singel cab type 2 Pickup,
a 74 Super beetle (my wifes car) 
and a 1981 Scirocco S with 20,980 miles on it

....any way...
I am in the process of updating the drivetrain on the 1980 to a 2.0l 16V and I am in need of an 020 transmission somewhere near me in Connecticut. I am not looking for something for nothing just a good clean transmission to buy at a fair price.

I have 40 years experience with VW. I have tons of parts and expertise if I can help anyone I am happy to do so.

I am looking forward to sharing with other enthusiasts.

I'd love to share a pic or two of my 80 scirocco...... If I could only figure out how to post a photo....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

welcome to the crazyness! Rule #1 is to post a picture of the rides. If you have a photo sharing account like a photobucket, flicker or the like you can place these by using the links for those between the picture icons on the message pages. Im probably not explaining myself but you can find the instructions in the FAQ's


----------



## orrtj (Aug 18, 2007)

*phoo of the 80 Scirocco, NEEDS more power!*

here is a photo of the 80 Scirocco.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

There we go!! Nice looking car. At least from here. To answer your other question. Places to look for a good transmission: the mk1golf/scirocco/cabriolet classifieds here. CL could get you some results too.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

O, I think I did a good thing today. I think. Maybe. Or, maybe I'm fracking nuts. I'm not sure....


 





 



No engine, but no rust. It's solid (my silver QSW, notsosolid anymore.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

looks like the silver QSW is uncomfortable with thought of becoming a parts wagon for the new QSW


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris you took a quantum leap....... I'll be here always. Thank you thank you.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

California 16v said:


> looks like the silver QSW is uncomfortable with thought of becoming a parts wagon for the new QSW


 LOL. The poor war wagon.... 
I'm not sure she knows just yet - might not have figured it out. Yet. Might soon, though. Hopefully she doesn't get mad......


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

California 16v said:


> looks like the silver QSW is uncomfortable with thought of becoming a parts wagon for the new QSW





cuppie said:


> I'm not sure she knows just yet - might not have figured it out. Yet. Might soon, though. Hopefully she doesn't get mad......


I like to think of it as the old car finally getting a well-earned rest, passing along parts to the new car to keep it happy and on the road. Old car can now hand off responsibility to the new; take a nap in the corner, dreaming of high speeds and twisty roads conquered.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Congrats to Brendan & Laura!
> Time with Q will fly like you would not believe.
> (BTW, I have to ask: Q, as in the omnipotent being from ST:TNG?   )


Yep, *that* Q indeed!

Wow, 5 months. He seems so big compared to Q right now, lol!

Everyone says time will fly but it doesn't seem so right now, haha. Must be the lack of sleep.

Thanks!

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Yep, *that* Q indeed!
> 
> Wow, 5 months. He seems so big compared to Q right now, lol!
> 
> ...


_That_ *Q* is a great namesake chioce.
It is a great choice for a role model.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Yep, *that* Q indeed!


A nerd after my own heart. :laugh: 

(A friend of mine suggested that we name Isaac "Tiberius" (first or middle, didn't matter which.) I told him "No way in hell Katie would go for that." :laugh: )


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Just checking in to show you my latest project. Little secret about who mends in my house.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

After some fine stitching we are this far.


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Smuttynose? I'm from the inland north west haven't had it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eurodubstance said:


> Smuttynose? I'm from the inland north west haven't had it.


you saw that ah? smuttynose is from Hampton, New Hampshire. Good stuff!!!
No pictures of the finished bambi as my 5 year old is hugging it and sleep right now.:laugh:

A shot of the stuffing materials.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

A happy Bambi


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Great job, just keep a better eye out for Godzilla next time.

btw- is that Lentils I see you stuffing along w/ the cotton balls?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Great job, just keep a better eye out for Godzilla next time.
> 
> btw- is that Lentils I see you stuffing along w/ the cotton balls?


Yeah Godzilla lol below. Oh and the legumes are yellow split peas. So not to far off from lentils and just as tasty.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Happy New Years peeps!.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy new year!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Happy New Year Scirocco Fanatics :snowcool:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> A happy Bambi


Congrats on your successful surgical procedure. Keeping those little, snuggly guys healthy is important for your long-term survival.
Busted snuggly=no rest. 

Both of my kids have had me make repairs on the items of their babyhood.
I would have shown you K's "Winnie" but he refused to let us take a pic. Also, repairs are only half completed. Per K's orders, I'm not allowed to lay hands on him to finish up my unfinished repairs until he (K, not Winnie) is back in school. Pretty demanding, seeing as how he isn't doing any of the work.

Happy New Years, everybody.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So I'm sitting with Mandy and Mason having breakfast at a local place and an older guy walks up, as he's leaving, and says "Many years ago, I used to drive a Scirocco GT, when I was in Germany." "I loved those cars." My first thought was how does he know me, then of course, I remembered I was wearing my Cincy '13 t shirt. This is now the second time I've gotten a response from the shirt, whereas it's usually from having the car.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Happy New Year Scirocco Fanatics :snowcool:


Happy New Year!!


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Happy New Year, all.

I rolled the silver parts car (a 250,000+mile Patrick Bureau car) out of the shed, and rolled the red car into it. I've got a 2.0L the other Scirocco guy in town (Ellie) gave me a few months ago. That's going in the silver car tomorrow, hopefully. I also bought a front clip, hood, and fenders in Austin. Paid way too much for them, but they will revive the red car someday. Probably not all that soon. 

So, that's my weekend. Enjoy all those little tots you guys have. mine are not quite old enough to do much work in the shop, but I figure as soon as they are they won't be interested in doing anything with their Dad, so yeah, you pretty much have to be where they are. Ha.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

haygood said:


> Lchassin, Nice work there. Good child rearing, E & P.
> 
> Cathy, and Timbo, where are the rest of us old folks? Ha.


I'm still here. been busy holding the hangar door down in the winds...but I have a decent latch on it now, so I can veg out here. And no pictures from me, my photobucket keeps crashing.

@Brendan & Laura! Congrats! You guys will be great parents, sometimes life pans important events that YOU did not....my son's expecting number two, though number one was a bit of a surprise


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

cuppie said:


> O, I think I did a good thing today. I think. Maybe. Or, maybe I'm fracking nuts. I'm not sure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Back in college in the mid-90's I had an '84 Quantum GL5 sedan and my mom had an '87 Quantum wagon (FWD model). I loved mine and my mom's wagon. Mine had the snowflake wheels, and mom's had the steelie's with the full-face hubcaps. Later when my Quantum was in rough shape, dad had the snowflakes put on the wagon. I was so mad; but the wagon looked really nice with them. 

I really like the Euro lights on your recent purchase. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Is this on it off topic here?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Is this on it off topic here?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh have you ever removed an Oil Pan from a Mercedes Benz 300E? 

(step one) Remove the Engine... 

I'm going back to Pick & Pull to pick up where I left off; most all the bolts are out but I'm going to have to disconnect Motor Mounts and the Drive Shaft in order to cherry-pick the motor a bit. 

All this is ness to clear a cross brace up under the car that I cant cut due to lack of a battery operated tool strong enough. (It laughs at hacksaws...) 

Damn'd German Engineers, they could have just bolted the dam'd brace in place, but noooOOOOooooo....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

This is your correspondent El T reporting from the friendly London,UK. I HAD 6 different Brew Dog Beers :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: this evening. I can say, please believe the hype!!! Coco psycho being mana from heaven. Look it up. 

Now back to your scheduled programming. 

Cheers,
El t.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Oh have you ever removed an Oil Pan from a Mercedes Benz 300E?
> 
> (step one) Remove the Engine...
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad TBerk. Some American cars are no better. Last winter I decided to replace our Durango's rear main seal before selling it. I thought I'd have to remove the transmission, but Dodge was nice by making it accessible through the oil pan. Or so I thought. I had to remove the front axle to reach that which required removing the:Many rusted bolts, cv axle shafts, starter, some brackets, a dust shield and some other crap, like the (axle/differential) I am likely blocking out because the trauma. I told my wife that if the seal ever goes on her newer Durango, we are paying someone to do it. Of course if that happens, we won't. It'll be me again. I know where you're coming from on this thing.

Editing for ownage... How about a child...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

hah!, Thats noit a Kid, thats a Minion!

(Despicable Me & Crocodile Dundee smash-up...)



(edit) Now that I think about the picture, I'm recalling that before his time TVs were _themselves_ 3D and to mount one on the wall meant first mounting a load bearing 'arm' and shelf to have something to sit it on. 

Of course I also recall TV being Black & White, but lets not go there lest I digress...


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Guess what I fixed today?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

ThumperMP3 said:


> Guess what I fixed today?


When it comes to Sciroccos, it could be almost anything. :laugh:


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

vwdaun said:


> When it comes to Sciroccos, it could be almost anything.


My 87 16v is on the road again!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ThumperMP3 said:


> My 87 16v is on the road again!


Sweet! Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Iroczgirl said:


> Sweet! Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I had a previous client at my desk looking to renew her lease. She wanted to see an X5 with a 3rd row. We don't keep those in stock typically so I couldn't show her one. She asked me to Google an image.........a few came up:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> I had a previous client at my desk looking to renew her lease. She wanted to see an X5 with a 3rd row. We don't keep those in stock typically so I couldn't show her one. She asked me to Google an image.........a few came up:


Ahhh yes I remember that pic. I think we were in downtown Dayton at the time, February... during "Pre-Spring Fling." If anyone's interested I'm hosting PSF again this year February 13-15.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

D-Man, who always brings a new depth to the most common of colloquialisms, re-interpenetrates, _and owns_, 

*Like a Boss.*


That said I popped in here to make it well known I just finished a 'greatest hits' re-tour of the following;










Aaaand, just started this from the original version of the Pilot Episode:











Buuuuut, never actually had ever seen the beginning episodes of SG-1 (I understand theres boobies in it and everything...)

Really, I've seen most all of Atlantis and every ep of Universe, I missed the SG-1 Bandwagon when it first came out...

I cant hardly believe it myself.










dis den be sig wor'ty:


vwdaun said:


> When it comes to Sciroccos, it could be almost anything. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello all, posting from the train near Reading England on our way to Oxford! 
Cheers
El t.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Hello all, posting from the train near Reading England on our way to Oxford!
> Cheers
> El t.


:thumbup: Awesome

have seen any S1 & S2 Sciroccos yet during your UK holiday?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Awesome
> 
> have seen any S1 & S2 Sciroccos yet during your UK holiday?


Only 3S3.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Only 3 S3.


Cool, hopefully you will see some earlier Sciroccos before you return home


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Cool, hopefully you will see some earlier Sciroccos before you return home


I wished I would have. Heathrow has none at the moment.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Well, it _still_ sounds like a cool vacation.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> ^ Well, it _still_ sounds like a cool vacation.


Honestly, it really was a great adventure. We saw So much, yet London is so full of history that we barely did all of it. The trip to Oxford was a real treat.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

WTF, page 2?

We may not always have chat to share, but for sure most of us at least got chit to spread around.

Just ordered the brake regulator for my dad's 4000CSQ; that should be the last 'major' repair needed, meanwhile brakes are OK with a slow drip leak, just have to top off the M/C a few CC's before driving. So the car has been regularly exercised, starts easy, runs smooth, all valves unstuck; looking forward to spring and warmth and some mountain roads.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry, it's damned expensive getting internet when you're out of the country .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK Ice Man, here ya go: https://autos.yahoo.com/news/gm-futurliner-bus-auctions-millions-193055727.html *Mammoth Car! *


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

"Mammoth Car? Whats a Mammoth Car?" you may ask, well, what chu gots ta do is recall back before many Forum members were born, all the way back to Speed Racer...







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_Racer#The_Mammoth_Car


----------



## ThumperMP3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone know what would cause my 16v to backfire and die, then not start for 10 minutes or so?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Loose injector? Air leak?? Just guess but possible. Also London was just awesome.!!! Oxford was my favorite day trip!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Today's excitement: Put a battery in da 'Ho (she'd been sitting a month), cranked her up and as I pulled away from my driveway started getting smoke out of the defrost vents. Guess I'm going to need to go find out where THAT came from....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Today's excitement: Put a battery in da 'Ho (she'd been sitting a month), cranked her up and as I pulled away from my driveway started getting smoke out of the defrost vents. Guess I'm going to need to go find out where THAT came from....



Oh no!!! Daun where did the hot gassy smoke come from:laugh: Sorry man:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer: it was inevitable!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ThumperMP3 said:


> Does anyone know what would cause my 16v to backfire and die, then not start for 10 minutes or so?


Thumper, Start a _New Thread_ off the Main Scirocco Forum for your situation. 

Include some history as to when it last started, last time it ran OK, what you've done so far to diagnose, stuff like that...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, after owning my little green Mk1 for just shy of three years, I think I'm finally going to have to tackle that (suspected) leaky injector problem. And damn, CIS injectors are spendy! Startup problems are getting worse and I just know it's going to end in needing a new starter someday. I guess I should just do a tune up while I'm at it. And maybe I'll finally pull that York A/C compressor and get it to Ice Karl, too. 

Winter in the PNW is barely winter at all! And I was led to believe there'd be rain, which there's been not much of. I'm still trying to see the downsides of being out here, 'cept for leaving family, Scirocco friends and a short distance to Cincy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Joe, I used injectors from Merc E260, much cheaper, but you can't use the lower air shroud. I've been running my '88 cabby this way for the past 5 years with no issues


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I haven't posted any Isaac in a while. He'll be 6 months old in a couple days.  

_"I like carrots. They're good for my little teething self to gnaw on...."_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That boy is growing quickly!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I think I'm finally going to have to tackle that (suspected) leaky injector problem. And damn, CIS injectors are spendy!


Saw these the other day for $50 each: http://www.mk1autohaus.com/CIS-8V-Fuel-Injector-1984-BRASS_p_7029.html



scirocco*joe said:


> Winter in the PNW is barely winter at all! And I was led to believe there'd be rain, which there's been not much of.


Lets see what February brings us


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> I haven't posted any Isaac in a while. He'll be 6 months old in a couple days.
> 
> _"I like carrots. They're good for my little teething self to gnaw on...."_


Wow man!!! Time is flying. He looks great, look at the dapper head of hair!
T.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

cuppie said:


> I haven't posted any Isaac in a while. He'll be 6 months old in a couple days.
> 
> _"I like carrots. They're good for my little teething self to gnaw on...."_



time flies, my twins just turn 2month, and it seam like we get them home yesterday!!!!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Wow, it's trippy to think we ALL came up that way, from a little spoonful of star-stuff and bits and pieces to the world-wrecking, heart-breaking, Sciroccco-Stomping knuckle-heads we be...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Whoa! Getting big for sure


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Amazing how fast the little ones grow up. (not that I see anything wrong with that)

Little Q today, coming up on 2 months pretty soon:






He's starting to look at things and respond when we talk to him. So cool to watch them develop seemingly overnight!

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Great kiddie pics, everybody. Keep taking them, please.

At this point, this main changes to our kids is how big their feet grow. While an amazing phenomenon, it isn't exactly picture worthy.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Evangeline is almost 2 !


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Seriously, Bee. How is your kid _that_ cute? 

Isaac is 6 months today. Still not quite crawling - but, damned close, I think....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got a question for you. A kid that works in my wife's store always chats with me about VWs. Today he mentions a buddy of his has a '79 Scirocco, but has a cracked windshield. He has looked around quite a bit for one with no luck. So if any of you know of an brand new ones from any of the previous production runs, I can pass that along to him, but mostly I am wondering what is a fair price for a nice used one. I have some spares, and am willing to part with one. Keep in mind that while it's nice to help him out, it's also not like he is one of you, who I would be more generous with on price.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> what is a fair price for a nice used one.


Not OEM = $200?

OEM = don't sell, IMO.

For no particular reason, I'd like to know what cars came to the U.S. with the Synchro option. I heard Passats, but which ones? Any others? Again, for no particular reason


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

As best I remember.... 
Vanagon 
B2 Quantum (Passat, to most of ROF) wagon. 

IIRC, the B3 Passat Syncro wasn't sold in the U.S. - only Canada. 
And, there was (again, IIRC) a bit of a gap (like, a full generation at least) between when VW stopped selling Syncro models, and then started selling 4Motion models here. 
But, that's just what memory is serving up to me. Might be a gap or two in there......  :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> Not OEM = $200? *Thank you.*
> 
> OEM = don't sell, IMO. * I think they all are, but will have to check.*
> 
> For no particular reason, I'd like to know what cars came to the U.S. with the Synchro option. I heard Passats, but which ones? Any others? Again, for no particular reason


 *Hmm, I was looking at some of that stuff a few days ago....
*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> For no particular reason, I'd like to know what cars came to the U.S. with the Synchro option. I heard Passats, but which ones? Any others? Again, for no particular reason


Yeah sure, no particular reason... :laugh::wave:opcorn:



pchassin said:


> Great kiddie pics, everybody. Keep taking them, please.


Kids eh? My latest project kid. The Rieger track car project.
No drivetrain yet, 1.8t in the future, cable shifter conversion already done, K&W V1 coilover suspension in a box, 16V brakes and sway bars all around.










This is what they look like once done.










:beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good time /\


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmmm...looks like this page is gonna be all about cars and kids.
Good enough, gud enuf...

Yup, E's brain is getting busy again. Poor boy needs a new project. He has some sort of conversion thing on the brain. Making a four wheel drive VW of some sort.

Probably a good thing for him to do. Yesterday, he forgot the purpose of his feet. 

He joined me for a spin cycle class at the gym.

His feet were moving but there was no gas pedal, brake, or clutch.

Oh,Jesuuuuu C. Help me. In the last 30 seconds, in the time it took me to sign on and start posting, he took a crowbar to the kitchen backsplash.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, after owning my little green Mk1 for just shy of three years, I think I'm finally going to have to tackle that (suspected) leaky injector problem. And damn, CIS injectors are spendy! Startup problems are getting worse and I just know it's going to end in needing a new starter someday. I guess I should just do a tune up while I'm at it. And maybe I'll finally pull that York A/C compressor and get it to Ice Karl, too.
> 
> Winter in the PNW is barely winter at all! And I was led to believe there'd be rain, which there's been not much of. I'm still trying to see the downsides of being out here, 'cept for leaving family, Scirocco friends and a short distance to Cincy.


Hey Joe, (hmm, reminds me of a song...), I recall folks having success w/ Ultrasonic Treatments for cleaning/rejuvenating Fuel Injectors.

otoh, new is indeed nice.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice Marc! Will it be track-only or also road legal?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Yup, E's brain is getting busy again. Poor boy needs a new project. He has some sort of conversion thing on the brain. Making a four wheel drive VW of some sort.


Nah, easier to start with what worked and build on that.

I happen to know where you might be able to pick up a fairly decent '84 Audi 4000 CSQ.

I also happen to have spotted what looks like a mid- 80's VW Quantum wagon, so about near same. 5 cyl, 5sp, AWD. More space indoors since it's a wagon, and muchos more cachet than than farcking Dodge minivan if ya know what I mean.

Who is gonna drive it more? For E I'd say the 4K coupe, for you the wagon since L will only get taller; sooner or later he'll need to be riding on the roof rack.

Either way E will need to upgrade his garage game... engine and trans are *not *hand carry-able.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber;87100933
I happen to know where you might be able to pick up a fairly decent '84 Audi 4000 CSQ.
I also happen to have spotted what looks like a mid- 80's VW Quantum wagon said:


> Hi Karl :wave:,
> 
> Thanks for the offer, if that's what it is, but I already have something in mind:
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That would be a fun ride. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> I happen to know where you might be able to pick up a fairly decent '84 Audi 4000 CSQ.


Um, pardon me for noticing, but are you offering a car that you _don't even own??? _:sly:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

:laugh:

Mild winter so far, but I did want to post a pic of the cars this morning _before_ the next 6" of snow fell :what:



While my obviously Mediterranean constitution was grumbling about moving a bunch of that cold white isht, my Nordic spouse was prancing around with the shovel all ruddy-cheeked and happy :screwy:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

echassin I have ic: of my 88 Scirocco 16v in the snow










near Cincy, Ohio February 2010


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

A picture from _five_ years ago just doesn't count in the arena of snow removal suffering .


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

pchassin said:


> A picture from _five_ years ago just doesn't count in the arena of snow removal suffering .


I will be up north next week driving in the snow


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Um, pardon me for noticing, but are you offering a car that you _don't even own??? _:sly:


Nope. I am however exploring level of interest, for a friend.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> While (I) was grumbling about moving a bunch of that cold white isht, my Nordic spouse was prancing around with the shovel all ruddy-cheeked and happy.


And anybody who doesn't think that's a good division of labor is welcome to envision E prancing instead. :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Before:



echassin;87105051
[URL=http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/pchassin/media/004_zps553857f0.jpg.html said:


> [/URL]


After:



This is after 3 hours of E snowblowing and me shoveling. The weather forecast said it'd be cold and clear for the foreseeable future, so we made nice, neat edges hoping it would all freeze that way.

When we thought we were done, we noticed the Stepchild was *full* of snow because E left a window open (again :screwy

And it just started snowing hard :facepalm:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay folks, anybody know of a source for headliners? I need one for a MkI.....my sources seem to have bailed.....:banghead:

I do it all manuall with a scoop, and it's a lot of driveway/parkng area. The entire perimeter is piled this high..if we get more I have no idea where I will put it because the piles are shoulder high. This Jetta was bare before the last "event". 12" in one dump, then we got another 2" last night. ore on the weekend, and oh, maybe freezing rain. YAY!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cathy, I'll keep looking, but I thought I had a few places bookmarked and either don't or they don't make them anymore. If you come across a source please post it because I'll be looking to get one before too long.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

punchbug said:


> OKay folks, anybody know of a source for headliners? I need one for a MkI.....my sources seem to have bailed.....:banghead:


I have this one bookmarked: http://www.stockinteriors.com/headlinerkit.asp?Itemid=12380&MakeId=29&ModelId=425


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you! I used to have them bookmarked before the Great Computer F Up of 2014 in which I lost everything on the computer. 
While we're on interiors... I would like to get a set of four carpeted floor mats for the Slegato, similar to the Lloyds mats VW used to sell back in the day. I have a nice set on the 16V with the embroidery and attaching strap. Ideally I'd like something like this, but with custom lettering, ie SLEGATO in it's regular font. I can find plenty of places that do customer print, but not fonts. Thoughts? Worst case scenario I can just go plain.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ydrogs said:


> I have this one bookmarked: http://www.stockinteriors.com/headlinerkit.asp?Itemid=12380&MakeId=29&ModelId=425


 That looks promising and I may call them tomorrow, but their year break is odd (79-87). Does the same headliner fit both mkI and MkII? I will call though to see what availability is like. Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

This post is Off Topic, but thats On Topic in the Chit-Chat thread, so here goes a a non car-baby-pic-snow-removal entry... (<-- I'm currently nowhere near any of those things.) 



Sometime back I had proponent-ed the *Raspberry Pi*, a very small but maybe fun to play with Computer. They run a free OS version based on UNIX and can be put together yourself or purchased ready-assembled. 



At the time the question in rebuttal was "_Why would I want one and what can I do with it?_...". 

Since then folks have taken to posting up tutorials and projects and they've come out with a new model. 
So, here are a few samples to whet your appetite: 

https://makezine.com/category/electronics/raspberry-pi/?post_type=projects&path=FromNav 



Here is a picture of a self-made enclosure somebody fabbed up...










HDMI and Composite Video out, USB ports for wifi and bluetooth support, takes 5volts and 2 amps power- what could you do with one?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, sorry to be on-topic....but does anyone know if a MkI headliner needs windlacing? It's a fabric strip, link here: http://www.stockinteriors.com/Windlace.asp?Itemid=17841&MakeId=29&ModelId=425 Thanks!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ydrogs said:


> Saw these the other day for $50 each: http://www.mk1autohaus.com/CIS-8V-Fuel-Injector-1984-BRASS_p_7029.html
> 
> Lets see what February brings us


Well, I placed my order to GAP before I saw this link. That said, GAP had them for $46. So, no big shakes.

Want to come over and wrench at my place soon? I've been terrible at staying in touch...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> OKay, sorry to be on-topic....but does anyone know if a MkI headliner needs windlacing? It's a fabric strip, link here: http://www.stockinteriors.com/Windlace.asp?Itemid=17841&MakeId=29&ModelId=425 Thanks!


I would sent a note to d-bot on the forums here. He used to do reproduction headliners once mr lee (and his wife) got out of the business. I think he walked away from it, but he might have the answer if not perhaps one last headliner. I have a headliner I bought from him right after I bought the green bean and it looks very much like OEM.

As far as snow goes, I can't say I am missing it much. I can still drive to it if I want to. But the weather has been superb out here lately:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> OKay, sorry to be on-topic....but does anyone know if a MkI headliner needs windlacing? It's a fabric strip, link here: http://www.stockinteriors.com/Windlace.asp?Itemid=17841&MakeId=29&ModelId=425 Thanks!


I looked at that too, but wondered about it. Our cars have the side window, hatch and windshield seals cover most of the edges, but where it didn't we have that black vinyl U shaped trim, which I always understood to be windlace. It's been a while since I've looked at one, but isn't it only in the door area that this is used? This should come right off and be reusable. Thoughts?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I looked at that too, but wondered about it. Our cars have the side window, hatch and windshield seals cover most of the edges, but where it didn't we have that black vinyl U shaped trim, which I always understood to be windlace. It's been a while since I've looked at one, but isn't it only in the door area that this is used? This should come right off and be reusable. Thoughts?


Now that I have looked the car. there is nothing but headliner there that I can see. It is wrapped around the edges and held in place by various rubber trim pieces (which conveniently I have in a nice box from the good folks who reproduce it!!)


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, I placed my order to GAP before I saw this link. That said, GAP had them for $46. So, no big shakes.
> 
> Want to come over and wrench at my place soon? I've been terrible at staying in touch...


I'm always ready to spin some wrenches  Next Saturday would work for me :thumbup:

Edited for ownage:



Picture of an Icy 81S I saw a long time ago in Utah with a 16V swap eace:


----------



## Presa (Jul 28, 2000)

*Two car garage anyone?*

Hi folks, anybody in need of a two car garage that just so happens to have a 2 bedroom two bath apartment attached to it. I'm in Philly PA (Northeast Philly/Cheltenham) and I have 2 apartments for rent. One is available immediately (second floor unit) and has a gas heater and a 220 line for a compressor in the garage. Both units are 2 bedroom 2 bath with laundry room washer/dryer, fridge, dishwasher and 2 car garage (private parking for 4 cars, 2 in garage 2 in driveway). First floor unit will be available in March. Both units have really light colored carpeting, so no pets. Walking distance to regional rail, a 20 to 30 minute ride into center city, easy access to I-95 and 611. If anyone is interested I can provide pictures and more details.
Thanks


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Add beer fridge? Instant man-cave! Sounds awesome but not for me. I already have a space to escape in. 




And I cannot express in words how much I detest photobucket.


Oh, and does anyone have one of those little metal clips that holds in the back seat back in a MkI? It goes around the pin that the seat back pivots on...I broke mine ( it was damaged to begin with; I just finished it off  ) LMK!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Had dinner tonight with ginster86roc (Carl) and sciroccojim (Jim Ruffi) at Smoky Bones in Casselberry, Florida near Orlando. Thanks Carl and Jim for taking time out of your evening to meet with me :thumbup:

Tomorrow I fly to Ohio to for the Valatine's weekend to see some relatives and to hangout with some more Scirocco Enthusiasts


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ydrogs said:


> I have this one bookmarked: http://www.stockinteriors.com/headlinerkit.asp?Itemid=12380&MakeId=29&ModelId=425


Please DO NOT buy a headliner from them.

I purchased one for the bunny. It was of horrible quality.

The only thing it was good for was to use it as a template by the upholsterer who ended up making my headliner.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, thanks for that, after I already placed my order. :banghead: I'll report how it looks. What was the issue, the materials? I ordered the perforated, which did you get? And the whole thing is on hold again while the painter heads for Nepal.....


And as a side note, it is calling for a -30C windchill for tomorrow which is Friday the 13th. Might be worth the trip to Port Dover to see how bikers cope with that weather...they will still congregate, no matter what!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The problem we all face with headliners now is there is hardly anyone making them anymore, short of a shop. Cathy, would please take that hangar art down and ship it to Winterport Me later this spring? It will look nice in the new garage. :laugh:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

So I have owned my Scirocco for close to 10 years now. Got nostalgic and was reading through the old correspondence between the seller and I before I bought the car. Apparently the car had a NOS Sebring exhaust system from 1980 installed shortly before I bought it. Just curious as to if this is anything special. Paid no mind to it since I've owned it but after reading his "highlights" I decided to Google it and see if it was anything. Nothing on Google besides a common style of exhaust used on Porsche 356's.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Well, thanks for that, after I already placed my order. :banghead: I'll report how it looks. What was the issue, the materials? I ordered the perforated, which did you get? And the whole thing is on hold again while the painter heads for Nepal.....


I ordered a plain white, perforated replacement. The material was the problem, just too thin. Otherwise it looked nice. I really hope you have better luck Cathy.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Nataku said:


> So I have owned my Scirocco for close to 10 years now. Got nostalgic and was reading through the old correspondence between the seller and I before I bought the car. Apparently the car had a NOS Sebring exhaust system from 1980 installed shortly before I bought it. Just curious as to if this is anything special. Paid no mind to it since I've owned it but after reading his "highlights" I decided to Google it and see if it was anything. Nothing on Google besides a common style of exhaust used on Porsche 356's.


Sebring is a pretty high quality exhaust manufacturer of the period and may even still be in existence  I would definately keep it on as a correct nostalgic mod on the mk1. The tip looks nice and Sebrings tend to have a nice tone. no?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info. You're right, it has a nice tone and I like the chrome tip. Definitely not going anywhere, just kinda curious about it. :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Soo...you or Amber ever still drive that thing or what? 

Let's see some daylight pics!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> The problem we all face with headliners now is there is hardly anyone making them anymore, short of a shop. Cathy, would please take that hangar art down and ship it to Winterport Me later this spring? It will look nice in the new garage. :laugh:


Sorry, it was a gift from a dear friend and he would be horribly offended if I removed it. Also it is nailed to the wall, and freaking huge. SO no. And I retract the "sorry".  (I love it, it makes the hangar even more of a happy place!!!!!)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Liberty Township, Ohio (37 miles from Wilmington/Cincy) :wave:

... I will be seeing the Daun (Scirocco Godfather) later today


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

California 16v said:


> Good Morning from Liberty Township, Ohio (37 miles from Wilmington/Cincy) :wave:
> 
> ... I will be seeing the Daun (Scirocco Godfather) later today


I hope it's warmer there than it is in Cleveland. We're looking at high of 16 today. Sunday's high is expected to be 1. Yes, 1.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I hope it's warmer there than it is in Cleveland. We're looking at high of 16 today. Sunday's high is expected to be 1. Yes, 1.


currently 20 f with an expected high of 25 f, Snow tomorrow and Sunday looking like 7 f / 18 f :snowcool:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

California 16v said:


> currently 20 f with an expected high of 25 f, Snow tomorrow and Sunday looking like 7 f / 18 f :snowcool:


Welcome to Ohio in February!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Welcome to Ohio in February!


oh I've been here before in February


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

-camber said:


> Soo...you or Amber ever still drive that thing or what?
> 
> Let's see some daylight pics!


:laugh:

Oh she gets driven a lot during the non-snowy months. She's just tucked away for the winter, though this winter has been an odd one. Unusually dry and was pretty mild too for awhile. We're back into the deep freeze for the next week or so, though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Welcome to Ohio in February!


It's frikkin miserable weather but we have lots of dogs to keep us warm. And good friends, food, beverages etc.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Yeesh.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> It's frikkin miserable weather but we have lots of dogs to keep us warm. And good friends, food, beverages etc.


We were supposed to get slammed with a blizzard and up to 2'of snow. We got a few inches, maybe. Hard to tell, though, with the heavy winds. Got to love it when they go out to sea. My old h.s. history teacher lives in Nova Scotia and they are getting it there. He said this may be the worst blizzard he's even experienced.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> It's frikkin miserable weather but we have lots of dogs to keep us warm. And good friends, food, beverages etc.


Well had an AWESOME time at PSF in Dayton, Ohio the last few days!

Thanks Daun & Brad hosting this event and Cathy, Jim, Ellen, Margaret and others for being there :thumbup:
You have inspired to get back into Aviation 

Also looking forward to Cincy gtg in Wilmington 16 weeks from now ::


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

punchbug said:


> It's frikkin miserable weather but we have lots of dogs to keep us warm. And good friends, food, beverages etc.


Whenever we get an arctic blast I just blame Canada!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> Whenever we get an arctic blast I just blame Canada!


or storms named neptune!:laugh:

Oh and yeah..... Hi I have been under a rock


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I have five VWs and not one that I can drive at the moment. But I got to meet three tow truck drivers on my 36 hour ordeal home from Ohio, so there is that. My kids each have a VW, and you guessed it, theirs are giving them the big old German F.U. also. To be fair, two of mine are down from my own doing, two are down because I am too lazy (code word "busy") to get them mobile...but it will happen. I'm guessing the plane will decide that it absolutely needs that asspensive starter it's been hinting for too. :heart: my machinery....(I wonder what Kia payments are like.....)


----------



## up2you (Dec 5, 2012)

may be the wrong thread but 
are front grills/headlights from mk1 golf/jetta suitable for Rocco mk1? always been westy mk1 fan. dreaming of one for mk1 1975 scirocco.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> Whenever we get an arctic blast I just blame Canada!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


>



Thank you Marc, ^ that HAD to be done. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mooo :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

5 days with nary a peep? Slackers.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> 5 days with nary a peep? Slackers.


I'll peep:

The GTI has ATS Cups on it but I kept the original wheels and finally got around to having them restored:



I'll understand if some of you run for lotion and paper towels :sly: (Petra and Cathy, there's no emotional connection here, it's just visual, so I get that you will probably pass)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> I'll understand if some of you run for lotion and paper towels :sly: (Petra and Cathy, there's no emotional connection here, it's just visual, so I get that you will probably pass)


Sigh...I turn my back on him for 2 seconds, and... :facepalm:

Happy Birthday, E :heart:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I'm going to just put it out there: those snowflakes are just gorgeous, Eric. I mean, damn.

I finally did a little light wrenching on the green guy. Fixed the non-operating rear wiper (bad connections near the hatch hinges), cleaned up the horn wiring, dropped in a new air filter and somehow managed to cure it of the rough running I was suffering from a couple of weeks ago. I still want to do a tune up, soon.

I also organized most of the spares in the garage, which was a nice bonus.

We have been having some terrible weather here. You know, sunny, 60 degrees F. 




























Tough times. 

Sorry to you folks back in the East. I feel your pain.

It was so nice, I drove the Scirocco to work!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tough times.


Hang on. It can only get better. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> ... sunny, 60 degrees F.
> 
> 
> It was so nice, I drove the Scirocco to work!


*shakes fist at Joe and yells "_Curse You!_"*

P.S.: Eric here; Petra told me to come here and edit this post with a pic for page ownage. I think this pic taken just now of _more_ snow falling is a-propos:



The caption for this picture reads: "Joe, go ufck yourself". At first I thought it was a bit harsh, but then I thought...nah, it's _perfect_ heart

Carry on


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> *shakes fist at Joe and yells "_Curse You!_"


I wasn't quite as nice with my language or gestures.

Oh and Petra? Did you not just own the page? Hmmmmmm????

And speaking of owning pages, I must comment on the ownage of pg 581. I've never seen that car in person, but it just *does it* for me. I hope a certain Icey one will remember this should he ever decide to part with the 'ol boy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> *shakes fist at Joe and yells "_Curse You!_"


Is this a bad time to mention that wine country is a mere 45 minutes away? :laugh:

These pics were from Domaine Drouhin.

http://www.domainedrouhin.com/en/





































Visitors welcome!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is this a bad time to mention that wine country is a mere 45 minutes away? :laugh:
> 
> These pics were from Domaine Drouhin.


Nice, I drive by there every morning on my way to work :thumbup:

Glad you could get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Came home to this. Broken pipe... We dodged a trucking bullet here. I had just shut off the valve when I snapped this. 

Thank the gods I live 10 min from home


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is this a bad time to mention that wine country is a mere 45 minutes away? :laugh:


*Chugs wine purchased at Costco and shakes fists furiously at the sky. Wipes dribble from chin with back of hand.*

_Curse you, Joe, *again*!!!_


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Oh and Petra? Did you not just own the page? Hmmmmmm????


Well, true. I was a little slow. Forgive me, it was a school night and I was way past my "computers off, lights out, bedtime" curfew.

But the mistake was noted and I sent my Errand Boy to take care of it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pchassin said:


> *shakes fist at Joe and yells "_Curse You!_"*
> 
> P.S.: Eric here; Petra told me to come here and edit this post with a pic for page ownage. I think this pic taken just now of _more_ snow falling is a-propos:
> 
> ...


Bacon can solve all our problems. You just have to believe.

Today:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


>


I thought you guys get snow out that way. You can walk on that deck. Here's mine, which is new and was finished just in time for winter, so that I still haven't had a chance to enjoy it:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> 5 days with nary a peep? Slackers.


Moving by the 2nd, my current Internet is either Mikey-D's, Starbucks, the Library or this tiny assed cell phone.

I should be able to be back on DSL next week.


----------



## Presa (Jul 28, 2000)

*In defense of my post in the Scirocco classifieds*

I know that my apt for rent post wasn't Scirocco related but I have been reading the Scirocco forum since Jota had his 1.8t mk2, and I've seen tons of posts from people wishing they had a decent place to store and work on their cars. I just figured that I would offer that up just in case anyone had a Scirocco they needed to keep out of the elements. I guess Paul was feeling lenient, but he suggested posting here and if I didn't get any responses then in the classifieds, which is what I did. 

Getting beat up for an inappropriate post isn't such a big deal, but this is a good forum filled with people whose posts are informative and entertaining, so I'd rather not wear the scarlet letter of the unrelated content poster. Just thought I'd clarify, since I do own a Scirocco (87 16V) and if I meet anyone from here in person I don't want to get the evil eye for posting self-serving unscirocco content. Thanks for listening/reading


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

As one of the folks that beat you up for doing that, now I feel like a schlub.

Well, not really, because my post was hilarious 

S'all good .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

ah, but Off Topic is OnTopic here in the Chit-Chat thread...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Spock is Dead, Long Live Spock! 



> A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. LLAP
> 
> — Leonard Nimoy (@TheRealNimoy) February 23, 2015


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Spock was great.


I miss that sorta stuff. We should have a universally timed toast for him.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Live long and prosperous. I heard the news as I was coming back from Philly ad listening to WXPN in the train. Sad news. 
T.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Really people, really? You are all full of disappoint:facepalm:, 7 days of nothing. Where am I supposed to get my gossip and entertainment if you won't keep the chatter going? Am I going to have to get cable again? :sly: Just the thought of hearing about Kim K and her whole messed up family makes me weep for the future of our race


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well it's not much, but today I got a large box in the mail. Inside, a non ac center console for the Slegato. I've been looking for one for a couple of years and finally found one from CA, while looking on a British FB Scirocco page. Figures.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, not much going on at this end, either.

Since yer cable is out, Harrison Ford crashed a PT-22. I think he will recover faster then the plane.

And I took E to a yoga class today. He insisted on being in the back row. 
E: "Nobody is gonna look at my butt. If anybody does any checking out, it's gonna be me."
But he did alright, he survived.

In other strange observations, my baby, my first born, the child we were once able to hold with one hand, surpassed me in height this week.

That's just weird, for me anyway.

E had nothing word-worthy to contribute...he's busy working on his dash.

:wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Well it's not much, but today I got a large box in the mail. Inside, a non ac center console for the Slegato. I've been looking for one for a couple of years and finally found one from CA, while looking on a British FB Scirocco page. Figures.


:thumbup: AWESOME


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Gossip and updates 'eh? Yeah, I guess I'm long overdue.

Back at the end of January I moved positions within the company. Hours are better, pay is better and even the work is better. 

Good thing too, since there's LOTS of projects going on simultaneously around here. None of them are currently involving Sciroccos, although with the impending warm-ish weather this week I will probably spend some time this weekend making sure the 'Ho is roadworthy. I've not driven a Scirocco in about three months and I'm really itching to.

Airplane projects are progressing though. The Champ is probably the most dramatic. We're putting new fabric on it.



The 172 has been getting attention in between time spent on the Champ. Another goal this weekend is to get the headliner removed.



And of course Brad has been wrapped up into a complete re-wire / new instrument panel / new cylinders on Jonathan's Decathlon, while also into a major overhaul on the engine for his Bonanza. (Interesting side-note, the engine he's overhauling was purchased out of a hangar after being removed a number of years ago for "making metal." Turns out the previous mechanic had lost an *ENTIRE SET* of feeler gauges in the engine. I'll have to see if I can get some pics from that discovery.)

I should probably get on with my Saturday, lots to do! lol


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Turns out the previous mechanic had lost an *ENTIRE SET* of feeler gauges in the engine.
> 
> I should probably get on with my Saturday, lots to do! lol


Wow, that's a project! 
I was an avionics technician in the Navy (cue the Village People) and all tool cabinets were inspected at the beginning and end of shifts to ensure every single tool was accounted for. And if they weren't found, we had to open up every box that had been repaired that shift-no fun. And those feeler gauges are a perfect example of why we had to do that.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow, that's a project!
> I was an avionics technician in the Navy (cue the Village People) and all tool cabinets were inspected at the beginning and end of shifts to ensure every single tool was accounted for. And if they weren't found, we had to open up every box that had been repaired that shift-no fun. And those feeler gauges are a perfect example of why we had to do that.


Yep, not a bad idea. Re-constructing from the logs, the metal making started when the cylinders were replaced. There's about 100 hours of time from when they were installed to when the engine was pulled and replaced. Unbelievable that this conceivably was floating around the engine for that amount of time. Absolutely every surface in the engine was covered in a fine grit, to say nothing of all this trash in the oil pan etc.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is this a bad time to mention that wine country is a mere 45 minutes away? :laugh:
> 
> These pics were from Domaine Drouhin.
> 
> http://www.domainedrouhin.com/en/


Damn Joe - I saw these pictures and I thought "that looks like Oregon". I have driven through Dundee a thousand times on my way to Lincoln City. I grew up in Lake Oswego, and my parents still live in Canby. Is that some of the most beautiful country ever? You need a to take a drive through Champoeg Park if you haven't already. What brings you to this side of the country?

FYI - I live in Woodinville. The Dundee of Washington. Like 500 wineries. Nuts.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> In other strange observations, my baby, my first born, the child we were once able to hold with one hand, surpassed me in height this week.


There's just no good way to say this.

If it seems like a power issue; you might:

1) remind him that in stilettos you still have the high ground, as will all those of your gender as long as he lives (regardless of his altitude on skin or theirs on spike heels. All about the marketing...). Or he can try a pair himself, albeit that's gonna be a new equation.

2) or point out that his increased height thus allows more swing time (and thus inertia) to yer leg when you kick him. Gonna hurt worse. And have you reset your elbow targeting?

3) Wiki Tall poppy syndrome (context mostly UK and them what wuz formerly that) and make him write a report on it.

4) Point out that when a grizzly bear fights a wolverine, the bear wins... but is pretty much done having cubs.


That oughta keep him thinking a while.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

OorsciroccO said:


> Damn Joe - I saw these pictures and I thought "that looks like Oregon". I have driven through Dundee a thousand times on my way to Lincoln City. I grew up in Lake Oswego, and my parents still live in Canby. Is that some of the most beautiful country ever? You need a to take a drive through Champoeg Park if you haven't already. What brings you to this side of the country?
> 
> FYI - I live in Woodinville. The Dundee of Washington. Like 500 wineries. Nuts.


For sure, beautiful country. First time visiting Dundee. It was superb. I'll take a look at locating Champoeg Park. 

We moved to Portland last summer for work. It's been a great experience! Haven't been to Woodinville yet either, but I've only made it to Seattle once so far. Working on a return trip soon.

:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah tschitt Joe, I can't believe I forgot to mention this.

You need to get out to the coast (Mo's clam chowder, the souther you get the better it gets, Florence is about right).

But fer the luv of dawg go via McMinnville, so this:

http://evergreenmuseum.org/the-museum/aircraft-exhibits/the-spruce-goose/


Last time I was out that way was... well, many years ago; and it was a dark & stormy night. I was in a '75 MGB (*not* mine; I play crazy for fun & plenty of elbow room but am not actually suicidal); factory lift kit and sponge bumpers and british electrics made me wanna just get home (at the time, Eugene OR) while the glorified horse-cart under me held together.

Old joke: why do the british drink warm beer?

Because they have Lucas refrigerators.


Of course it was raining. Of course the 'B was a soft-top. Of course it leaked.

The best of Britain mostly isn't english, see Scots & scotch. OTOH there's Colin Chapman, but his whole thing was breaking rules, so...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, Karl, we have been out to the coast, but it was just for a day trip. I have McMinnville on my short list and Mo's has been highly recommended. B'lieve it or not, there's a Mo's at the PDX airport these days. 

But wait, the SPRUCE FCUKING GOOSE IS IN OREGON?!?!?!? Holy sheet, I need to go!

Also, why in the hell did you move to Colorado? Oregon is amazing as you know, and is always in need of good folks named Karl. You're always welcome my way. 

Speaking of, had a great Scirocco story happen this past weekend. 

So, Gordy, Tyler, Tyler's lovely wife Jennifer, Crosby and I attended Portland Cars and Coffee this past weekend. It was sunny and beautiful and the lot was overflowing with great cars. Tyler and Jen brought Blue Star doughnuts, and all was well with the world. Until I tried to start the Scirocco. 

However, Gordy ran home for tools and an ignition switch and Tyler and Jen hung out and chatted and helped me amuse Crosby while we waited and fixed the switch. Erin came by with chips and snacks for Crosby, and so some light wrenching took place. 

I promised Gordy some more intensive wrenching. Suffice to say it was an easy job, but no Scirocco was left behind.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, Karl, we have been out to the coast, but it was just for a day trip. I have McMinnville on my short list and Mo's has been highly recommended. B'lieve it or not, there's a Mo's at the PDX airport these days.
> 
> But wait, the SPRUCE FCUKING GOOSE IS IN OREGON?!?!?!? Holy sheet, I need to go!
> 
> ...


its like the marines!:thumbup:

BTW Joe, make sure that at some point you make it down to the dunes, taking the intercostal off-course!! Dune buggy fun...:wave:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> But wait, the SPRUCE FCUKING GOOSE IS IN OREGON?!?!?!? Holy sheet, I need to go!


Bring your swim suit with you so you can water slide out of a 747: http://evergreenmuseum.org/waterpark

BTW - better do it soon, no telling how long it will be open 

http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2014/12/evergreen_aviation_museum_caug.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ydrogs said:


> Bring your swim suit with you so you can water slide out of a 747: http://evergreenmuseum.org/waterpark
> 
> BTW - better do it soon, no telling how long it will be open
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2014/12/evergreen_aviation_museum_caug.html


Yeah, that's been happening for a while  But at least I've seen it. Probably will again over spring break.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I figured I may as well cross post this here. I have retired my daily, and made a thread for her over in another forum. She was an epic car for the last 16 years, but it is time for her to help other worthy projects. Thread is here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-horse-out-to-pasture&p=87351089#post87351089

Pics for clicks: 

Hope the next one is even half as good. I still need to head to Midwestern to get my PUNCHBUG plates off the black one. I know Drew will put her to good use. A toast. :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> A toast.


To Melba!

[ I sure hope to hell that the "Rocky Horror Picture Show" wasn't banned in Canadackstan, otherwise that reference to an old joke will fall flatter than a roadkill garter snake whacked by a 80k tractor-trailer. ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-horse-out-to-pasture&p=87351089#post87351089
> 
> Pics for clicks:


I hope you like the new car, as well. :beer: 

And if I may impose on your important day, I am going to take a moment by commenting on your post and putting your post to good use (for my benefit, that is).

A bit of history: whenever the members of the Chassin clan are in a car together, anyone is able to, at any time, call out Slugbug" along with what color the car is, whenever a VW Beetle is seen.
You could be on your way to a funeral, having a major discussion, giving someone kudos, in the midst of a snit, looking for a turn-off, someone could be in the middle of an important statement...whatever.

So, @E....SLUGBUG, black!!!

Tally of the day: 
P: 1
E: 0


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> To Melba!
> 
> [ I sure hope to hell that the "Rocky Horror Picture Show" wasn't banned in Canadackstan, otherwise that reference to an old joke will fall flatter than a roadkill garter snake whacked by a 80k tractor-trailer. ]


I LOL'd, even though I am not appropriately dressed for the occasion! I should go find something more, corsetlike....


And it's not funny to make jokes about my bug, in the end.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Cathy, WTF is _that_??? ^^^

And @ P.: your verbage was hilarious and I LMAO'd, but you can't call a "Slugbug" on a *VW forum*! I mean, anyone could just head over to the Aircooled section and bump their score nicely :sly:

Oh, and since I got another page ownership, here's a pic of our deck today:



On the previous page, which you all surely recall I _also_ owned (fair and square), the deck was covered with fresh snow.

Chicago :screwy:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> I LOL'd, even though I am not appropriately dressed for the occasion! I should go find something more, corsetlike....
> 
> 
> And it's not funny to make jokes about my bug, in the end.


Which end?? There are so many?!?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Cathy, WTF is _that_??? ^^^
> 
> And @ P.: your verbage was hilarious and I LMAO'd, but you can't call a "Slugbug" on a *VW forum*! I mean, anyone could just head over to the Aircooled section and bump their score nicely :sly:
> 
> ...



Never mind all of that. There is THIS picture from yesterday!!!! You can't imagine how happy I was to crawl into a living, breathing Scirocco with a good friend after all this winter!!!!!!!



And yes, this has PUNCHBUG content. I needed to fetch my plates. Pictured here:



We will call Yesterday's trip "The $100 plate retrieval". I'd say it was a bargain, and Willy agrees. Though he is a Chilean national, he is still Irish this time of year! 



Another toast! May the hinges of our friendship never grow rusty, Sláinte!:beer:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear you are retiring the ol Punchbug. Mine is still chugging along, well, the past month and a half it was down with a bad starter. Crawling around on your back pulling a starter on a snow-covered gravel driveway in 15F degree weather is no fun. I did have the starter rebuilt at a local shop though, half the price of a new Bosch and about the same as a cheapo knockoff. But waiting on money and weather to clear etc.. meant we were down a car for a while. 

Nothing new with me other than Q is now 3 months old. Where has the time gone? He is starting to smile crooked like I do sometimes. 









Also, everyone likes bacon right? This is what I have been getting lately- cured in-house at our local establishment and cut REALLY thick.









AAAAnnnndd... spring is on it's way, I see more evidence every day. I was walking to my car this morning before the sun was up to go to work, opened the door, and right as I was about to climb in, a skunk waddled out from under the car and casually strolled right past my leg. I froze, she (I think) stopped, turned and looked at me like she was saying "yeah, what are you gonna do about it?" And continued on her way. Whew.

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


>


What's the little clear thing w/ red tip sticking out of the wing?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> What's the little clear thing w/ red tip sticking out of the wing?


It's got an av grade wine cork and a hunk of coat hangar in the fuel tank to tell how much fuel there is. The tube is "rain-proofing" for the wire's end. Legal, but pretty useless due to the bigger tanks and wing dihedral...it reads real well for the top half of the tank.

So let me tell you about the electronic capacitance fuel sender that it came with...typical for me...it is a vintage plane with a custom built, one-off modification that is nearly impossible to repair. Broke in July, still working actively on getting the right sender built. (The company has built two so far that were wrong) Mine is one of the oldest coupes flying in the fleet and it has this slick modern gizmo approved by the FAA...only for mine in the obscure fuel tanks mine has on it. The "wire-and-cork-bobber" method has been a godsend to keep things legal. I always dip the tanks anyway, and I always carry lots of fuel for the trip. To quote the great Andy Heins, "Aren't old airplanes fun?". In VW news, I got my NewNewBug yesterday! Drove it out to dinner and the fuel gauge did not budge. I've been driving gassers for a month...it's great to be back in a diesel. This one's a PD.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So it reads kind of like a Scirocco gauge, huh? Interesting little set up. And congrats on the new Bug!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

punchbug said:


> So let me tell you about the electronic capacitance fuel sender that it came with...typical for me...it is a vintage plane with a custom built, one-off modification that is nearly impossible to repair. Broke in July, still working actively on getting the right sender built. (The company has built two so far that were wrong) Mine is one of the oldest coupes flying in the fleet and it has this slick modern gizmo approved by the FAA...only for mine in the obscure fuel tanks mine has on it. The "wire-and-cork-bobber" method has been a godsend to keep things legal. I always dip the tanks anyway, and I always carry lots of fuel for the trip. To quote the great Andy Heins, "Aren't old airplanes fun?".


A capacitive fuel sender? What were they on when they decided that?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, I figured I may as well cross post this here. I have retired my daily, and made a thread for her over in another forum. She was an epic car for the last 16 years, but it is time for her to help other worthy projects. Thread is here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-horse-out-to-pasture&p=87351089#post87351089
> 
> ...


I certainly miss my '98. I sold him to friends a few years back.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


>


Calling it. Again. Slugbug. Gray.
Or is it grey for you Canadians up thar. Do you use Standard English or the Queen's English for spelling?
In yer face, E. Bwahahahahahahaha.

@Cathy, thanks, you're making it too easy for me. I hope you enjoy this new beaut'.
And, BTW, E just realized that "Punchbug" = "slugbug" in Canadianese. He's kinda slow that way  :heart:

And, second BTW, what is a "SPDBUGE", anyway, is that french for speed-beeeuuujjjj or speed-buggy (a l'anglaise)?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Calling it. Again. Slugbug. Gray.
> Or is it grey for you Canadians up thar. Do you use Standard English or the Queen's English for spelling?
> In yer face, E. Bwahahahahahahaha.
> 
> ...


I think mine is officially "Dark Flint Gray"; speedbuggy is silver (maybe Reflex Silver?), just like the '05 I thought I would have, but I somehow never "saw myself" in it. Owning this slate one means someone else can enjoy the silver '05 I thought I'd have (like some guy in Midwestern, for example). Unless the Flint Gray one is a dud. Then I have first right of refusal on the silver '05 PD I think. Always keeping the options open!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Which end?? There are so many?!?



Hard to say. @echassin, it has to do with "a toast". You may be too young....but the icy one will get it. And this thread has been short on spandex too, for that matter.....and cats. But I digress. :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> And, second BTW, what is a "SPDBUGE", anyway, is that french for speed-beeeuuujjjj or speed-buggy (a l'anglaise)?


Check my username. Silver: color of car above. Speed Buggy was my favorite cartoon as a kid.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Calling it. Again. Slugbug. Gray.
> *Or is it grey for you Canadians up thar*. Do you use Standard English or the Queen's English for spelling?
> In yer face, E. Bwahahahahahahaha.


No ==> gris. :laugh:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Cathy, you got a new one? Pics or it didn't happen. 

Is it a clone of mine?










Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Calling it. Again. Slugbug.
> And, BTW, E just realized that "Punchbug" = "slugbug" in Canadianese.


I wonder if it's a regional thing, or maybe I'm surrounded more by Canada than the US, geographically. We use PunchBug too.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> ... Gray.
> Or is it grey for you Canadians up thar. Do you use Standard English or the Queen's English for spelling?





Mtl-Marc said:


> No ==> gris. :laugh:


Nice. Just, _niiiiice_ 

Or, rather, Bien joué!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Congrats on the new wheels, Cathy! What year? I saw that it was a PD diesel. Sounds sweet. I love me some diesel.

Around these parts, boy howdy did we have some barn finds:










I spy a Mustang 'vert, a Porsche 914, an old solider of The General's (Camaro), a couple of dune buggies and a BMW 2002.

Surprisingly, none were all that dusty. I hope that doesn't make them LESS valuable.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Cathy, you got a new one? Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Is it a clone of mine?
> 
> ...


Okay, here is one from "the test drive". This is a good 40 foot car, but she has some road rash. She was there, she was cheap, she was a PD Bug. Good enough for me! 



My two A4's on the driveway:



And no worries, I won this duck in the claw machine on the way to Boston, so she has a duckie!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Hard to say. @echassin, it has to do with "a toast". You may be too young....but the icy one will get it. And this thread has been short on spandex too, for that matter.....and cats. But I digress. :laugh:


OK Karl, "a little help please!"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice handbag. ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> OK Karl, "a little help please!"


Jeebuz Krist...

OK.

1) see Li'bary; request "Rocky Horror Picture Show" in a format yous'm can watch (DVD), do so. At the time Susan Sarandon looked damn good, and Tim Curry didn't look all that bad, OTOH the band KISS probably wore more makeup per square inch. It was a strange time; most people suffering the *Nixon/* ford/ *Carter *whiplash thing. Yer just a bit Jung-er than me... so maybe you still were into Sesame St. or worse at the time (PowerRangers/cheapass Japamation/kumbaya cartoons).

2) It's kinda a Midnight movie/ cult thing. IMHO the memorable part of it is the audience participation that has become routine; that is to say the audience 'talks back' to the screen, thus the line on screen "A toast!" is responded to by the audience as "to Melba!". It's like going to a Catholic mass, but different words and mostly not Latin. Call and response, ya dig? No wine or whine, no crackers (there will be rice, though; and Melba toast).
Or as in the earlier rainstorm scene introducing the hero and heroin (yep, meant that) the audience gets to shout out, "Get an umbrella you cheap bitch!".
Kinda you gotta be there to get the joke.

Heh. Puppy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> To Melba!
> 
> [ I sure hope to hell that the "Rocky Horror Picture Show" wasn't banned in Canadackstan, otherwise that reference to an old joke will fall flatter than a roadkill garter snake whacked by a 80k tractor-trailer. ]



Dude, Thats the Ex-wife. schaaaduuuuuup....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Dude, Thats the Ex-wife. schaaaduuuuuup....


Your problem.

In any advanced (ie; 1st world) country; it is almost certainly cheaper to have one's desired-to-be-ex spouse killed than do a whole legal dragged out divorce, so... yay capitalism and all that.

Heya Tosha... ya thinking Cincy this year? :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> OK Karl, "a little help please!"


Hmm... so my last post on this topic mighta seemed intimidating, sorry.

Really, the RHPS is just mainstream 'merica; with some weird spin and better lighting.

Apple pie, cheerleaders, I like Ike and all such BS getting skewered; and even roast beef deemed too high-brow. So you'll hafta settle for MeatLoaf.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Daun, any word on when the official Cincy thread will be posted? Just over two months!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Actually, it was w/ the infamous 'She Who Must (Never Again) Be Obeyed that I first saw Rocky Horror, interactively too boot. It was in Berkeley, CA- a very good place for just such a thing. 

Karl, I thought about such things but time and physical distance make it less and less likely. 

God Bless, like Radioactive Elements, somethings have a half-life...

Cincy is uncertain, make that Unlikely this year.

My more attainable goal is to re-Scricco myself as it has been far too long and I can only just recall the smell of the interior of one. [ sigh]


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Daun, any word on when the official Cincy thread will be posted? Just over two months!


 There's this: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7140082-Cincy-News-Change


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

cuppie said:


> There's this:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7140082-Cincy-News-Change


Wow, how the hell did I miss that? Thank you!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

not meatloaf again!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Great Scott!!



tmechanic said:


> not meatloaf again!


bwah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> My more attainable goal is to re-Scricco myself as it has been far too long and I can only just recall the smell of the interior of one. [ sigh]


Why do they not have smell-o-vision yet, in HiDef? Mmmm, the smell of Sciroccos. A moment.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Actually, it was w/ the infamous 'She Who Must (Never Again) Be Obeyed that I first saw Rocky Horror, interactively to boot. It was in Berkeley, CA- a very good place for just such a thing.


Hmm.

Gotcha on the SWM(NA)BO thang, so; but me not so much a fan of Berkely CA from nor for any perspective, interactive or elsewise. Um... I can do crazy just fine (muchoes Icoes 'll do that), but at least I think it through first.



TBerk said:


> Karl, I thought about such things but time and physical distance make it less and less likely.
> 
> God Bless, like Radioactive Elements, somethings have a half-life...
> 
> ...


Hmm (the IInd).

Offered was, and still is. Get in now and I think a got enough FF miles to get you back to Sunset-land as a round-trip.

We should discuss your pending re-Scirocco -ness... whad'ya want? I have Mk1's of varying potential. Whad'ya want?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Okay, here is one from "the test drive". This is a good 40 foot car, but she has some road rash. She was there, she was cheap, she was a PD Bug. Good enough for me!


Wow, they could be twins! Even had the same stupid factory 16" wheels that mine had. (I am sure Drew probably has already grumbled about them to you) Probably rolled off the assembly line the same day. I still love mine, even after this recent starter incident, and it needs a bunch of regular maintenance this spring. Maybe some upgrades too.....

Karl, thanks for getting Hot Patootie in my head. I love RHPS but have yet to see an audience participation version. I remember the first time I saw it, it was an ex girlfriend who seemed very conservative (with parents so conservative, they wouldn't even look at or speak to me- back when I had much longer hair of varying colors and usually wore punk band t-shirts and ripped jeans, but hey, I was also a College student with a decent GPA so you would think that would assure them that I had my sh*t together, but whatever) and she told me about Rocky, so of course I agreed to see it, and as I was watching, I kept asking myself "oh lord, wtf did I get myself into now??" But anyhow. I loved the "cult" feel of it, and people either get it or they don't. It's not even really written or produced that well, but it's kinda like a Harlequin Golf, looking at the pieces, it doesn't make any sense but as a whole package, it's nutty and crazy in a good way. Also, Tim Curry is one of my favorite actors and he is brilliant in Rocky.

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

You guys can all have a little RHPS club at Cincy, which Mandy will gladly join in, while I repeatedly shut the car door on my head for entertainment...  Just never could get into anything remotely like a musical.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I hate musicals. And I'm a musician and theatre rat. :screwy: But RHPS, and a select few others like Little Shop of Horrors and The Producers, are enjoyable. Not really sure why, but I don't question it. 

Brendan


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> You guys can all have a little RHPS club at Cincy, which Mandy will gladly join in, while I repeatedly shut the car door on my head for entertainment...  Just never could get into anything remotely like a musical.


Give yourself over to absolute pleasure.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I hate musicals. And I'm a musician and theatre rat. :screwy: But RHPS, and a select few others like Little Shop of Horrors and The Producers, are enjoyable. Not really sure why, but I don't question it.
> 
> Brendan


I've been working on a charter to start up 'Straight Guys who like Musicals', but it seemed too exclusionary, and the truth is I don't like a great many of them at all...

Still, some are pretty great...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

BennyB said:


> Give yourself over to absolute pleasure.


Aaaaand we lure the Canadians out of lurk mode. Hey there Benny B, how is that green monster?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

not really lurk mode... vortex and I had some disagreements involving google chrome and passwords and such, so vortex got a timeout. A long one I guess. The good news is that I started digging out all the junk to work on the car.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just never could get into anything remotely like a musical.





Lord_Verminaard said:


> I hate musicals. And I'm a musician and theatre rat. :screwy: Brendan


We seem to have some interesting conversations going on. But the dead of winter will bring that out in people. Me, I spent much of the winter on the couch, catching up on South Park. I learned a lot.








BennyB said:


> Give yourself over to absolute pleasure.





TBerk said:


> I've been working on a charter to start up 'Straight Guys who like Musicals', but it seemed too exclusionary, and the truth is I don't like a great many of them at all...
> 
> Still, some are pretty great...


Who knew?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> We seem to have some interesting conversations going on. But the dead of winter will bring that out in people. Me, I spent much of the winter on the couch, catching up on South Park. I learned a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn...We are _sooo_ busted...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Darn...We are _sooo_ busted...


Gives TMI a WHOLE new meaning, LOL....and I woke up thinking about Sciroccos. But it is WAAAY too cold to actually do anything about it. Spring can come any time now.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

It's warming here. Over half the snow has melted and mud season isn't as bad as it could be. That being said I have a TT blocking both Sciroccos in, and until I replace the downpipe, a broken stud (thanks to a gorilla that doesn't know what PB Blaster is) and some cv boots I can't get to the Sciroccos. Good news is, I tore into the TT earlier this week, parts are ordered and should be back together next week. Then it's Slegato time. Well, that and a little project I'm building Mason for his fifth birthday, which is coming up on 4/22. Hint- it's 1/3 size, moves (hopefully) and sort of German.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hint- it's 1/3 size, moves (hopefully) and sort of German.


A Scirocco pedal car?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm currently on limited bandwidth so I'll need to defer to later in order to see the SP clip, but just in case it's not understood; 

This then be where I attend services;

http://www.stanfordtheatre.org/

And when I go visit another congregation, this place aint too bad...

http://www.castrotheatre.com/ <--- Extra Fun Points; sometime, I say, I say _Sometimes_ they host.... 

Sing-Alongs!











^^ Gotta have a Mighty Wurlitzer!











^^ Don't discount the recent Commercial Successes; they made money for a reason, and a few hours distraction can be a good reset before 
"Once more into the Breach...!" starts all over again. 

warn'n... 
Huge Pic link---> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_BfUrSaFs9gY/SVwyaw0iuvI/AAAAAAAAAc4/JjiFpYuwDHE/s1600-h/-2.jpg

So, go find somebody, take them by the hand and seek out an Old Film playing somewhere near by. 

Marvel at Special Effects done prior to Computers, 
often better people & performances at their chosen Craft than you can likely find today, and 
sometimes Over the Top acting, just for the sake of making sure you got the 'point', (or just for fun) . 

And its OK to go by yourself too...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> A Scirocco pedal car?


No, but that would be cool. Got some of my pieces ready to assemble:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> No, but that would be cool. Got some of my pieces ready to assemble:


No fair, you only showed one of the pieces. How're we supposed to guess what it is if you only show us one piece, harumph .


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> No fair, you only showed one of the pieces. How're we supposed to guess what it is if you only show us one piece, harumph .


Hell, I even took the pic of it upside down to make it harder. I'll be fair now:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Hell, I even took the pic of it upside down to make it harder. I'll be fair now:



Someone is making a Tank!!:laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Someone is making a Tank!!:laugh:


Good job Tony! Now care to guess the model? Hint: it's considered German, but is actually "tschechisch."


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So not the panzer. Maybe a Lloyd imitation? Or an lt something or the other??


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Someone is making a Tank!!:laugh:


"_Why???_"

"Because I can!"



Seriously, what's the backstory on this?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Well hell... I actually know a bit about old AFV's (WWII era + or - say ten years; Christie was a guru for tech, Guderian for tactics, and pretty much every else at the time was refighting WWI) and it's making me nuts that I can't ID this one. Ack. I can hear a faint ringing of bells... I'll call it a 30's design.



Neptuno said:


> Someone is making a Tank!!:laugh:





crazyaboutrocs said:


> ...but is actually "tschechisch."


So... Pzk 38(t), but... profile doesn't seem to match. Or a Hetzer, built on same chassis but even worse match.

Looks british (pre-Matilda?) but isn't, and isn't a later cruiser tank either. A hint of KV-1... but not 'right', French stuff was thicker and slow, the US was playing with the M2 porcupine on 'ludes... could be an Italian M13/40 but still doesn't look quite right. I'm gonna feel stupid when you ID it, aren't I?

I'd like to buy a bogie set. Or count. Whatever this is ain't running torsion bar suspension.



echassin said:


> "Because I can!"


 Marvin Heemayer did. [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Heemeyer ]


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony, yes it is a Panzer, just not one of the more commonly known ones. 
Eric, exactly, because I can. Always like this particular model and always wanted a real tank. Well that will never happen, but Mason can have one. 
Some parents live vicariously through their children by pushing them into sports or careers that they were into or wanted, but not me. I want a tank,
so Mason will have one. 
Karl- We have a winner! Yes, 30's design. And I have not started on the suspension yet, so that wouldn't have helped. Yes, it's a PzKpfw 38(t). The profile is 
right actually, except for I filled in a notch-like spot behind the rounded front, that would have been filled by the fenders. Seemed easier to do it this way. I'm
trying to make it look somewhat accurate, but not so much that I'll recreate the rivets and I've widened the hull for comfort.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Currently sitting in training class, bored out of my gourd, trying not to blow the damn thing off...

(Everybody that heard I signed up for this thing- 1st question; "Are YOU teaching it?"...)

I could do these modules so much easier at a different time of day. 

argh....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Tberk did you make out in one piece??


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Maybe the cannon could spray water instead? That would be fun for a kid (or me).


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

BennyB said:


> Maybe the cannon could spray water instead? That would be fun for a kid (or me).


I won't have enough time to make it anything but a tube that does nothing, but maybe in the future I can change it out to something that shoots small 
tennis balls or something.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I won't have enough time to make it anything but a tube that does nothing, but maybe in the future I can change it out to something that shoots small
> tennis balls or something.


Still an epic toy.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Tony, yes it is a Panzer, just not one of the more commonly known ones.
> Eric, exactly, because I can. Always like this particular model and always wanted a real tank. Well that will never happen, but Mason can have one.
> Some parents live vicariously through their children by pushing them into sports or careers that they were into or wanted, but not me. I want a tank,
> so Mason will have one.
> ...


Damn, those are some badass rivets!

And I spent part of the evening doing work on a jet. Rear landing gear needs modification and the lights are missing all of the connections and batteries. It's a ride-on toy, I was surprised to find it has LEDs, so battery needs will be minimal if I can figure out the wiring. It has a deleted speaker, a bunch of circuit board, etc. but no wiring at all. Not kidding, I am certain that I will fry something, but I have one wing lighting up...so that's good. I have a new grandchild, and she is gonna be a 99 if I have anything to say about it!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> I have a new grandchild, and she is gonna be a 99 if I have anything to say about it!


I'm not sure most folks on here would know what a "99" is, but congrats again on being a grandma for the second time. 

The warm weather is starting to return here in Ohio, so what better to do than fly north to Wisconsin for a short visit with Jim Jarret 'eh? Rumour has it he recently had a birthday and was having a few friends over for games and snacks Saturday, so Jonathan, Brad and myself piled into Jonathan's Bonanza in order to crash the party. While waiting for Jim to pick us up at Madison airport, I strolled out to the parking lot to see if the rusty '82 was still there... it was. Current plates and inflated tires even - it's obviously some pilot's "airport car" although I don't think it will be much longer. I peaked my head up under the rocker by the fuel pump and tapped with my finger... and was rewarded with several chunks of iron oxide falling to the ground. The rear axle isn't being held on by a whole lot I'm afraid.





This thread needs moar CATS. May I present Cayuga and Seneca - Jim's two little darlings. They were about 10 weeks old when I brought them up from Ohio to him at the end of October last year, they've grown considerably since then.



The return trip found us making a stop in Aurora Illinois to pick up Ellen's Bonanza. A good friend / local shop will be doing some work for her and it was a convenient way to get it down here. It was a nice day to fly.



What's everyone else into this spring? *We're about two months out on Cincy, best get those winter projects wrapped up....* :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Tberk did you make out in one piece??


Yeeeah, (but not without skinned mentall knuckles and a morally bruised psyche...) 

Coupla points

- the Wabbit ish too shPooky.

- We should just dip the whole Airport car in Rustolem.

- Moar Cats!

- Jim be oooollld, but not as old as am iz.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, and last night I bought a two and a half pound vacuum sealed package of non-nitrate BACON. 

I think it said -

Sugar

Salt

Bacon

dats it...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Oh, and last night I bought a two and a half pound vacuum sealed package of non-nitrate BACON.
> 
> I think it said -
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

You just reminded me about the beef jerky hiding in my pantry!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I'm not sure most folks on here would know what a "99" is, but congrats again on being a grandma for the second time.
> 
> The warm weather is starting to return here in Ohio, so what better to do than fly north to Wisconsin for a short visit with Jim Jarret 'eh? Rumour has it he recently had a birthday and was having a few friends over for games and snacks Saturday, so Jonathan, Brad and myself piled into Jonathan's Bonanza in order to crash the party. While waiting for Jim to pick us up at Madison airport, I strolled out to the parking lot to see if the rusty '82 was still there... it was. Current plates and inflated tires even - it's obviously some pilot's "airport car" although I don't think it will be much longer. I peaked my head up under the rocker by the fuel pump and tapped with my finger... and was rewarded with several chunks of iron oxide falling to the ground. The rear axle isn't being held on by a whole lot I'm afraid.
> 
> ...



Wow, I can't believe how rough that car looks, I believe I have seen it before eh? And yes, moar catz. :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

How about more tanks? Progress so far:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Tank update? Sure...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I should check in more often I guess.

In my absence; cats, bacon, Scirocco's, wabbits, beef jerky. All of which I have failed to comment on.


For yer forbearance, t'anks.


:laugh:


So... not to be rude or such, but I see something a bit like a FR diff casing (OK I could be wrong, but what's the complexity under the front glacis plate?). Pedal-car hell... what's the power source, 500cc moto- or so? Can't wait to see how you do the tracks.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> So... not to be rude or such, but I see something a bit like a FR diff casing (OK I could be wrong, but what's the complexity under the front glacis plate?). Pedal-car hell... what's the power source, 500cc moto- or so? Can't wait to see how you do the tracks.


The whole thing is powered by a wheelchair drivetrain. Two motors each coupled to a shaft will drive each side's sprockets. I have the control unit, joystick and batteries to install still. This will give him the ability to turn like a tank, more or less. Initially I thought gas motor driving hydraulics, which would be great as it could have done pirouettes, whereas the electric motors I don't think will turn that tight. But, he doesn't like being near the lawn tractor and such because of the loud noise, so I decided to go with a quiet source of power here. And having gotten to this point, the old snowblower motor I was going to use would have stuck up through the rear deck quite a bit. A lot of guys doing these (http://www.scaledtanks.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum.php) use conveyor belt with cleats and also some make wooden tracks. I'm going with twin sprockets off the shaft driving two set of 2040 chain on each side with flat bar tacked to each link as a pad. That should be *sufficient*, but time will tell. I was going to make road wheels, but time is an issue at this point and will go with some Harbor Freight pneumatic tires for now. If they work well, I will probably leave them. If not, I'll build my steel road wheels and use the HF wheels' hubs. Should have some more pics later today.

Editing for ownage. Adding a tank pic more related to my post further down the page:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: on the tank build John, looking forward to seeing more ic: !


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Wheelchair drivetrain is a great idea. I'm really interested in seeing the treads and bogie setup as well.

Tanks for the update


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

BennyB said:


> Tanks for the update


:laugh:

X2, this thing is really cool!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Re: the tank thread.

Did I miss it earlier, but what are the dimensions of this thing gonna be? 
How long do ya estimate yer li'l kiddie will be able to use it? Can it be upsized, seeing as how wee children have the habit of growing somewhere between 5 to 6 feet tall.
I don't expect it to be done by June of 2015 (but it'd be niiiiice). Maybe 2016? 

Will ya bring it then? Will it park on Roc side or Kia side? 
Am thinking that whoever is driving the tank gets to decide.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

just in case you guys missed it.... I need a hose...

the air box to valve cover... anyone holding??


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

test fitting some 16's, what do you think??


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Anyone ever eat at Steak N Shake? http://www.steaknshake.com/ Is it worth putting on my burger joint bucket list?

Looks to be mostly an East coast thing and only found them from a magazine add.
Menu wise, it looks to be a Sonic/Waffle House hybrid which in my mind is ingenious.
I do not eat a lot of fast food anymore but will not pass up the opportunity to try another good burger.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Re: the tank thread.
> 
> Did I miss it earlier, but what are the dimensions of this thing gonna be?
> How long do ya estimate yer li'l kiddie will be able to use it? Can it be upsized, seeing as how wee children have the habit of growing somewhere between 5 to 6 feet tall.
> ...


It is 5' long, 2' wide and height is not known until turret is built and mounted. He should be able to use it for quite a while, seeing as how he's 5 now. The top deck is hinged, so he'll be able to lift that up to get in if it's tight and I'm making the seat height adjustable. Once he outgrows it, that's it. Geez, what did you think I thought this through that far? :laugh: Short of bringing a truck or SUV, there's no way that thing would be able to go to Cincy. Unfortunately I won't have it done by his birthday on Saturday, but will try my damnedest-a real tank sucked up some time this week and now I'm behind. So now I need to decide on Saturday to show him what it is at this moment, or don't say anything until it's finished. I have to go on a little trip (tank related actually) on Tuesday of next week and will be gone for 9 days, so I will probably not tell him. 5 year olds aren't patient and it will kill him waiting until I get back.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

ydrogs said:


> Anyone ever eat at Steak N Shake? http://www.steaknshake.com/ Is it worth putting on my burger joint bucket list?
> 
> Looks to be mostly an East coast thing and only found them from a magazine add.
> Menu wise, it looks to be a Sonic/Waffle House hybrid which in my mind is ingenious.
> I do not eat a lot of fast food anymore but will not pass up the opportunity to try another good burger.


Meh, I wouldn't call them awesome, but they're ok. They have a bit of a diner feel, and are open 24 hours which is nice. There are a couple not far from my place.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ydrogs said:


> Anyone ever eat at Steak N Shake? http://www.steaknshake.com/ Is it worth putting on my burger joint bucket list?
> 
> Looks to be mostly an East coast thing and only found them from a magazine add.
> Menu wise, it looks to be a Sonic/Waffle House hybrid which in my mind is ingenious.
> I do not eat a lot of fast food anymore but will not pass up the opportunity to try another good burger.


Like Daun said the burgers are ok. If you go in there the chili Mac is the hizzy. And the milkshakes are good.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

dbarbz_24 said:


> test fitting some 16's, what do you think??


Not bad, but it seems to be begging for bumpers. It's like it has an enormous overbite.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Like Daun said the burgers are ok. If you go in there the chili Mac is the hizzy. And the milkshakes are good.


Looks like I can put Steak N Shake on the back burner for now. Maybe try it out if I ever make it close to Ohio 
Thanks for the reviews guys :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ydrogs said:


> Looks like I can put Steak N Shake on the back burner for now. Maybe try it out if I ever make it close to Ohio
> Thanks for the reviews guys :beer:



I mean you should do it if you see one....It is not an in-N-out burger you know :laugh:

In Texas I like whataburger..... Here is one for you when I was in Stockton CA I loved "the only burger" I dont think they are around anymore


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So there's a "little" tank museum in England that held a raffle about a month ago:
http://www.tankmuseum.org/year-news/bovnews53128
Well wouldn't you know it, I won. First time I've ever won something.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Dude!! How are they going to ship you a tank???

Or rather how are you getting there next week?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony, I don't think there will ever be a chance in hell they will ship me the only functioning Tiger in the world. I'm driving there. No, actually I'm flying. Flying into Copenhagen(cheap!), driving to Hamburg and hanging around there and Quedlinburg for 5 days then off to Bovington for two days, back to Hamburg and slowly make my way back to Copenhagen over two days.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Tony, I don't think there will ever be a chance in hell they will ship me the only functioning Tiger in the world. I'm driving there. No, actually I'm flying. Flying into Copenhagen(cheap!), driving to Hamburg and hanging around there and Quedlinburg for 5 days then off to Bovington for two days, back to Hamburg and slowly make my way back to Copenhagen over two days.


Enjoy your travels in Danmark and Deutschland :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Something totally on topic that is off topic, A dialectic survey from The NY Times. For those of you that know that I am from Sweden  you could see how something like this maybe of interest, For the most part I pick up dialect from places I have been. There is a strong East Coast and North Carolina presence on how I speak. Understandable, due in part for these are both areas I have spent a large amount of time in. Funny note non of the years in Michigan seem to have affected me. For those of you, who grew up in the state (or NA) all of your life this maybe even more fun!!


How Y’all, Youse and You Guys Talk
What does the way you speak say about where you’re from? Answer all the questions below to see your personal dialect map.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=2&

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Interesting Tony. While I have live in Maine for thirty years now, minus 4 for Navy, and did a decent job of getting rid of my previous accent, it still knew where I was from by picking a spot an hour or so from where I was born and lived until I was 15. They did pretty well on this.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh!!!!! Just saw the trailer for this!!!!! Hell yes!!
http://youtu.be/hEJnMQG9ev8


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am from Buffalo, Grand Rapids or DEEtroit. Just did another survey that said I was from Ohio. Sure, that works.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Those all can be explained with travel.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Travel, or exposure to a limited number of TV stations "back in the day". :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> ...A *dialectic* survey...


That greasy white smudge stuff that you smear on coil boots and such stuff? Oh no... that would be di-electric. So:








punchbug said:


> Travel, or exposure to a limited number of TV stations "back in the day".


Yeah, pop culture. Double-edged sword depending on whether one gets it (got it) or not... but then, that's the point, ain't it.

:laugh: (mods, can that << be made more maniacal? Just asking).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> ...Flying into Copenhagen(cheap!), driving to Hamburg...back to Hamburg and slowly make my way back to Copenhagen over two days.


Direction finding by way of determining the degree of blondness of the scenery.

Math... it works, b*tches.

:laugh: (way, way more maniacal).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> It is 5' long, 2' wide and height is not known until turret is built and mounted...


ooh ooh ooh, Homeland Security Bait happening; gotta love it.

Post that you're gonna build the turret, based on contemporary (as built in 1940 or so) specs. Wait for the SWAT teams to kick down your doors, point out that you've built a down-scaled *Italian* tank with a 47mm cannon (at full size) and see if they get the joke ("yo, scales out to about .30-06 -ish and it don't work anyway").

Hmm... OK, mebbe not a great idea. People behind black goggles in Tommy-Tactical jumpsuits, straps, and webbing pretty much got not much sense of humor anyway. Insecurity is how you roll it... and we're basically talking about about people who would pay extra for anal-floss in camo.

Last person I know of that didn't have any issues whatsoever with ****-eroticism was Rob Halford, he laughed and took it to the bank; Hell Bent For Leather and all that.

:laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It's time for me to come back from the dead.

Mission 1: Put Raulito's scirocco back together and ready to drive to CINCY!
Mission 2: Put my own scirocco back together (lol) and ready to drive it PERIOD!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

What HE Said, except:

- TiMob = TBerk

- June = October

- Cincy = 'Rocs in the Fog, 2015'


(I gots my hustle turned up to 'leven...)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

FWIW, E and I were desperate to get out, so we took the Step-child out for a spin. Went to pick up some booze (he was in the mood for a Lemondrop Martini). We were gonna be good parents and make our kids some BLTs for dinner, heavy on the B, T being optional, but then we smelled some charred cow at a burger joint. So, we opted to be good parents and bought the kiddies burgers instead. 

The bacon will be a breakfast option.

So, at least we covered the topics of 'rocs, bacon, booze and burgers.

E is in the background saying, "What else _is _there?"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> So, at least we covered the topics of 'rocs, bacon, booze and burgers.
> 
> E is in the background saying, "What else _is _there?"



You (pl.) might consider founding a religion. I hear there are some great tax breaks, which would allow more $ to be spent on Scir's & the Holy 3xB's. That'd make it sort of like the Trinity, but with the "Scir" being a kicker; it'll be fun to see if Rome can step up their game. To be fair, there's been some GD nice cars out of Italy; Fiat did some good work with the 124 coupe series and the related Dino's, X-1/9's are fun, the Lancia Scorpion/Montecarlo is notable, and any of 'em are a rolling religious experience when inevitable rust happens and the brakes fail or suspension folds under.

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Avengers Assemble!*

Well, it turns out the second Avenger's movie is out the first of May and I found this little theater in half way to way far North California- Willits to be exact.

They are doing it right with a Double Feature (remember those?)

http://noyotheatre.com/ 

Both the first one and the new one on one bill.

Gotta love that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Great work on the tank, John!

:thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FINALLY got my noisy front wheel bearings replaced. Picked the car up this morning; drove like a dream (minus the leaky exhaust) and it was so quiet at speed.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Petra and I thought of this while reading about folks whining about Urban Blight: "Work: it works Ibtches". It is now my Sig. A bit high-and-mighty, but hey, I yam what I yam .

You guys may have deduced that the work I'm doing is of the "honey-do" variety. Payback can be a Ibtch, also.
Here is my official Edit for Pics:




Spring has sprung nicely here in Chicago, but the colors are way more vivid in real life, and our camera is still stuck in soft-focus


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oooh, page ownage, gotta find a good pic!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...gotta *make* a good pic!


FTFY.

Surgical greens, a goalie mask, a chainsaw. An AMA banner prominently displayed; should be easy as the AMA is headquartered somewhere there in Chicago (-ish?), tell 'em you're doing an ad about slashing prices to the bone or some such BS and "borrow" something with the logo.

Just an idea. Not saying it's a good one. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, gone 11 days and not even a page ahead? :thumbdown: Unless you are all getting ready for Cincy. I'm back and had a great time of:car museums, car factory, U boats, ships, aircraft (MANY) and TANKS (also many). Spending the day with the Tiger was unbelievable. I'll post up a pic or two when I get them sorted out.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, we suck. No excuses (but I have an excuse!)

I will offer this, likely the ONLY useful quote you will ever get from "reality TV"...


"The Holy Trinity of Destruction: Sawzall, pry bar and sledge hammer" (Yep, I would agree. I need something to wreck) :laugh: I also need some parts that are in Ohio...trying to figure that one out.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmmmm. I dunno.
I don't think any pic E tacks on at this late point will top the pics that John posted.

Page ownership goes to you, sir.

Oh, and @ the Icy One, chainsaws are only appropriate 'round Halloween time.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Chainsaws are always appropriate, I should know


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Hmmmm. I dunno.
> I don't think any pic E tacks on at this late point will top the pics that John posted.
> 
> Page ownership goes to you, sir.
> ...


Rules are rules. Not that it's a contest, but if he has a better pic, then we all win, by seeing cool pics.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Page Ownership: it's not just a Perk, its a Responsibility....


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We would take and post a pic...it's just that we are opting to take a nap right about now.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I humbly (?) ask for forgiveness and ask that you turn your attention to the top of the page, where unfortunately my pics did Reality no justice.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey, it looks a lot better than it does here. It's all still brown here. The snow has finally melted though.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, this long-overdue project finally started to happen today: 

Before: 
 

Mostly disassembled: 
 

So far, the structure is in surprisingly good condition. I have two joists in need of _partial_ replacement - and, that's it. 
The 'lower level', though, still needs to be stripped and evaluated. We'll see.....


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Went to WaterWerks Spring Edition in Vancouver WA today with Joe. Had a good time and even ran into Izzy :wave:



Meet a guy (Roger??) who brought his cherry 84. Car was owned by an old lady for 30 years and was an absolute time capsule. Seats not torn and not 1 crack in the blue dash.





Weather was absolutely perfect for early May 



And here is one happy Scirocco driver


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Either I forgot to hit "submit", or the Vortex ate my second post last night.....  

Can you believe that this little dude has passed the 9 month mark already? 

 






He's now (short time) standing without holding onto anything. 
Likes walking while holding on to Mom or Dad. Two hands are best. Is getting a little more daring, and occasionally trying one handed. Took a couple solo steps yesterday!  

 


Last Friday: 
fell into a post-noms nap on his Uncle Dan. Isaac sweats a lot during those naps. Dan sweaty-styled the boy. Punk rock baby! :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Look at the teeth on that boy. He's going to be all over regular food before long. Mason was a little furnace, as Mandy called him too. Sweaty naps, but it's another thing you'll miss as they get bigger.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ydrogs said:


> Went to WaterWerks Spring Edition in Vancouver WA today with Joe. Had a good time and even ran into Izzy :wave:
> 
> Meet a guy (Roger??) who brought his cherry 84. Car was owned by an old lady for 30 years and was an absolute time capsule. Seats not torn and not 1 crack in the blue dash.


It was awesome to see you again Gordy!!! :wave: We should all do lunch or a bbq sometime. :beer:

That '84 was quite fantastic. Coming to the show really made me realize just how much I miss driving a VW. Kelly was kind enough to let me drive her TDi...but a Mk6 is a completely different driving experience than the VW's I'm used to. However, still quite enjoyable in its own right!! :thumbup:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> We should all do lunch or a bbq sometime. :beer:


This is in the works. Just filled the pool this week so when the sun comes out to play more I will set up a weekend of grilling, swimming, cocktails, Sciroccos and Minty Wabbits


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> So, this long-overdue project finally started to happen today:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Ours needs it too, but I want to add an extension ( less gardens, more deck= win!) Still have a few plants to relocate.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I see a hot tub on that deck... soooo need a hot tub. My knee keeps locking from going up and down working on the car.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Ours needs it too, but I want to add an extension ( less gardens, more deck= win!) Still have a few plants to relocate.


 I'll be making some changes. The right side (as you look at it) is about 3.5" lower than the main section. I'll be raising it, so the entire deck is at the same height. 
The lava rock bed (by the lawn) is going away; not yet sure what's replacing that. Same for the rocks along the driveway - will be gone. Again, not sure what's replacing that yet. 
Also, while this is apart: I'll be digging a trench from house to garage, so I can lay a _real[/] power cable to the garage (think: 220v / 60A service.) Also laying a second conduit with that, so I can pull network to the garage (I want a security camera out there, to watch the back of the house.) 
Much work to do. And, weather isn't my friend this week...... 



BennyB said:



I see a hot tub on that deck... soooo need a hot tub. My knee keeps locking from going up and down working on the car.

Click to expand...

 Not on the deck. The tub is sitting on a simple wood frame that's just sitting on the ground. But, yeah, it is nice having it (on the odd chance I actually get to use it. Damned expensive thing to run, though. Especially in the winter.)_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ydrogs said:


> This is in the works. Just filled the pool this week so when the sun comes out to play more I will set up a weekend of grilling, swimming, cocktails, Sciroccos and Minty Wabbits


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Them's some fine looking babies (lotta work) and deck jobs (lotta work) that's being posted here.
Maintainence. It never ends.

Oh, and good looking cars, too. Lotta work there, too.

Thanks be to Whomever, it's finally spring and we can enjoy.

I, for one, am looking forward to at least one good spring party this year.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I just spent hours configuring the Class 1 Bluetooth to serial adapter for Megasquirt in my Scirocco. I can connect to it with my Surface, my phone, my HP Stream8 (it was $49 lol) and even my desktop PC indoors (yes it works that far away). So the stream 8 fits almost perfectly into the instrument cluster area, and it can run the full version Windows 8, which means Tuner Studio in my instrument cluster.

This required me to connect it to my PC with a USB to serial adapter. So that's a USB to serial to serial to bluetooth. I had to get Hyperterminal off of a Windows xp computer because they don't include it in newer versions of Windows. Then it was a matter of sending various AT commands to the thing to get it configured right.

In not-quite-as-nerdy news - I went over to Raulito's place, and we copper coated the headgaskets for his engine. We're going to put the thing together and compression test it and see if the block we got is good to go. If it is, reassembly starts.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> In not-quite-as-nerdy news - I went over to Raulito's place, and we copper coated the headgaskets for his engine. We're going to put the thing together and compression test it and see if the block we got is good to go. If it is, reassembly starts.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

now only if you could get Raulito to drive this Scirocco back to Ohio someday


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> now only if you could get Raulito to drive this Scirocco back to Ohio someday


If we get this car together - its happening


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> I just spent hours configuring the Class 1 Bluetooth to serial adapter for Megasquirt in my Scirocco. I can connect to it with my Surface, my phone, my HP Stream8 (it was $49 lol) and even my desktop PC indoors (yes it works that far away). So the stream 8 fits almost perfectly into the instrument cluster area, and it can run the full version Windows 8, which means Tuner Studio in my instrument cluster.
> 
> This required me to connect it to my PC with a USB to serial adapter. So that's a USB to serial to serial to bluetooth. I had to get Hyperterminal off of a Windows xp computer because they don't include it in newer versions of Windows. Then it was a matter of sending various AT commands to the thing to get it configured right.


Tim, that all sounds quite foreign :what:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> If we get this car together - its happening


Welp we broke one of the ARP head studs. Oops lol. I didn't torque it in stages! what an idiot!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I lost "Bob" today in a parking lot. 

I went wandering around looking for him for so long that I thought he had gotten stolen.

Terrifying, just terrifying. Like losing one of yer children. And just weeks before Cincy.
Can you imaging the horror? Can you imagine telling E??? Has that ever happened to youse guys?

Anyway, he was parked, safe and sound in his little corner, right where I had left him. Hidden behind all those monster SUVs. What a relief.

Bob needs one of those panic button key fobs, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## Deez_Nutz (Jun 10, 2003)

*Quick, dumb question....*

.....ok, so its been OVER 10 years since I've had to change a motor mount. Passenger side, Scirocco....


Which way does it 'face'? (like a face or upside down)?

with the hole on the bottom or the linked rubber on the bottom?


....dumb, I know, but I don't want to put it in upside down.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I had a cat name Bob.

I did loose him. 

It broke my :heart:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Deez_Nutz said:


> .....ok, so its been OVER 10 years since I've had to change a motor mount. Passenger side, Scirocco....
> 
> 
> Which way does it 'face'? (like a face or upside down)?
> ...


 The bolt hole goes at the bottom; linked rubber at the top. 
Have you yet urethane-filled (at least) the upper cavities in the mount?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> I mean you should do it if you see one....It is not an in-N-out burger you know :laugh:
> 
> In Texas I like whataburger..... Here is one for you when I was in Stockton CA I loved "the only burger" I dont think they are around anymore


I also like Whataburger while in Texas. Having a wife from Austin finds me in Texas from time to time. 



TBerk said:


> What HE Said, except:
> 
> - TiMob = TBerk
> 
> ...


Talks to me about Rocs in the Fog, Tosha. SF is only 9-10 hours away. Only a little further than Cincy...



ydrogs said:


> This is in the works. Just filled the pool this week so when the sun comes out to play more I will set up a weekend of grilling, swimming, cocktails, Sciroccos and Minty Wabbits


Wait, so in addition to the huge garage, tons of spares, friendly owners there's a POOL at your house?!?!

Jackpot!

In other news, I scored some Euro end caps. Didn't somone need a set to make repros?


----------



## Deez_Nutz (Jun 10, 2003)

cuppie said:


> The bolt hole goes at the bottom; linked rubber at the top.
> Have you yet urethane-filled (at least) the upper cavities in the mount?


I have not....almost forgot about that. I should probably do that before I install it.....



[rant]
....I'm also going to vent here for a sec about the local area "machine shop". Have any of you guys (& gals) ever heard of a machine shop that cannot press out/in motor mounts? How about getting a spline shaft out of a wheel bearing?..... I have. I found the place. And its frustrating as all hell to live in such a place. ****ing good-ole-boy networking dip****s. Its times like this that I do miss Tampa. Hell, Arcadia at least had TWO, COMPETENT machine shops. I got the damned thing out after cutting it twice and some good solid hits...but I'll be damned if I can get the new one to seat in the housing....I'm going to have to send this ****ing thing off or drive clear to friggin' New Bern JUST TO GET A ****IN' MOUNT PRESSED. [/rant]


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Suggestion- Put the mount in the over, 400º + and insert in the freezer. You may be able to slip it in or at least insert it with minimal effort. I've had good luck this was with bearing races and motor mounts over the years.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just in case ya'll didn't see it... CINCY:

http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

WOOOOHOOOO!!!! Cincy!!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Registered. Although at this point, who knows when I am coming and who all will be with me. One advantage of being close is that I can be flexible.

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> WOOOOHOOOO!!!! Cincy!!!!


I hope there is next year for me


----------



## Deez_Nutz (Jun 10, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I hope there is next year for me


...me too, sadly. I was *hoping* to make it there this year, but work is prohibiting it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk chants to himself

*make.it.happen*, *make.it.happen*...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, the three or four of us will have a good time. WTH people? :facepalm:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Well, the three or four of us will have a good time. WTH people? :facepalm:


I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


That will truly be a sad day....

I honestly hope that there is at the very least one more. I would hate to go out having to sit 2 of the 3 years....
Bit kids grow and graduations happen.
I:heart:Cincy
el t.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That will be a sad day when it happens. But I get your point too. It's a lot of work and so many people say they will/want to go, but then so few sign up.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


    
That would be sad, indeed...... 


In more Casa Cup news: 
The deck teardown is done! It was decided that the tub should be moved for trenching purposes. That was A Very Good Idea. The tree made the trench absolutely miserable to dig (even with a machine!) 

 


Electrical conduits are laid, and the trench refilled. The fat one is for a 6/3 w/ ground cable (220/50 service.) The skinny one for network. 



 


And, some wagon doing wagon-y things (hauling wood home from Menard's): 

 


This weekend, I plan on being out there (with 3 people, hopefully), pulling cables and framing the deck.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


I don't think it has to do with not being interested. Timing and other factors have a lot to do with it. I have to pass this year - car not done, job conflict. I gave work a heads up for next year, and another year should be plenty of time to finish sorting the car - I've only been working on it for 8 years :screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


I'm 90% sure I'll be attending, I'm just the type that hates to RSVP yes and then not show due to life issues. I'm getting the new-to-me exhaust installed later this week, and with that the car is ready for long drives. The farthest I've driven the car is about 25 miles. I want to get the car out on some hour or so drives to ensure it's up to a 3 hour drive to Cincy. If all that is good, then I think I'm good as well! I've been so busy with my day job and my business that a day trip to a VW GTG is much needed!


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


Maybe it's the timing? At least for me personally, it seems that EVERYONE (the bad everyone, not Cincy) packs in an event somewhere between Victoria day and Fathers day. Those are always the overbooked weekends of my year. I'm registered but still on the fence. I fly back from Seattle on Friday morning then would drive 8hrs (or fly an aerial-kia 3hrs).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> I'm thinking Cincy may be winding down as we know it. **shrug** I always said I'd host it until nobody was interested anymore... we may be reaching that point.


I've said this before and I'll say it again. Cincy is my Christmas. It's the best time of the year - it sets the pace for summer. A time to see friends. It's a wonderful event.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again. Cincy is my Christmas. It's the best time of the year - it sets the pace for summer. A time to see friends. It's a wonderful event.


I feel the same way!! X2

in other news: Whole new roof going onto our new house in PA....soon my zip-code will change. :thumbup:

el t.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I can't make it this year, but the only thing getting in my way is 2,415 miles and a lack of vacation time from my new job. 

:facepalm:

I tried to make it happen but it was the vacay that really prevented it. If I am coming out, I need to arrive on Friday and leave on Monday and I haven't two days to spare. 

:thumbup:

But you guys and gals have fun. I will miss you. First miss since I starting coming in 2007...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Me, I'm in it for the party.

I know I am basically a noob, but I do know about how the baggage of kids and life responsibilities can slow a person down.
Just hang in there, timing will get readjusted.
Playdates _can_ happen for those of us with ever-changing demands. 

That being said, this year's theme oughta be _Winter in Wilmington._ Sorry to keep complaining about the weather, but at the rate sping is coming, the bonfires are gonna produce so much smoke that the pilots in the crowd won't be able to land.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I was wondering about that. How's the weather in Wilmington? Is it shorts weather, or still jeans? We're a month behind previous years here in Maine, so it's still light jacket weather most days.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And Now- For Something COMPLETELY Different!*

http://www.thegreenhead.com/2004/09/missile-balloons-for-your-car.php 
Missile Balloons for Your Car!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

And if thats not enough, check out this recently released Spy Photo of the next-gen Scirocco!...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


>


That was cool! :heart:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TheTimob said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Too cute!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Thru a strange twist of fate, I now have another 80s VW; a 1989 Jetta:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7176330-Picked-up-a-time-capsule-MK2-1987-Jetta-GL


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice score!!!:thumbup:ic:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Does any one have a decent set of S2 tails to part with? Mine are clearly the worst part of the car...

I'll pay one mmmmmmmillion dollars *holds pinky to corner of mouth*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

A local VW repair shop also sells cars. They usually have cars that aren't very old, but I noticed the front end of a Scirocco peaking out and stopped to look at it, because you never know who might be looking for one. It's a gray '84 115k, consignment and says it's from CO. It is very clean, no options and they are asking $5k. Wow, someone is high. Next to it, also consignment, and probably the same owner, is a '77 924 for $6k. No thanks. I got into my $465 Slegato and went home.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

First day back at work after a week long trip to South Dakota to visit the in-laws and have Q meet his Grandma for the first time. I am now very intimately acquainted with the CRJ200. Also, we had a 2015 Chevrolet Cruze as a rental car. How the hell does Chevy sell any of these things? What a total gutless, worthless, POS. It had no power AT ALL, and throughout the whole 600 or so miles I put on it, of those miles nearly 98% was spent at 70 MPH or so, it got a combined MPG of 26. 26, really???? Laura's 1.8T Jetta Wagon with 170,000 miles on it that spends all of it's time in the city gets 24MPG. I could also complain about a dozen other things that only other car people probably car about but damn...

I'll be at Cincy Saturday and Sunday, Laura will join us for a while on Saturday. So excited!

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Tim, that video is awesome! It does make me sad, though. I'm gonna really miss Cincy this year. It's an amazing event. 

We did, however, get a new steed today. Witness:










Crosby likes it too. "Miniiiiiiiiiii."










2015 Mini Countryman Cooper S All4. Yes, it's a mouthful, but Erin is back driving a Mini and a 6-speed manual, too. She's happy as hell. And they gave me a hell of a deal on it, to boot. Erin likes this clutch better than the VW and the payments were lower, too. Also, happy wife, happy life. 

Now I just gotta hold out buying a new Sportwagen. The possibility of a Sportwagen R in the U.S. will keep me holding on...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit, chat...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Happy Memorial Day



Cool kid Bee. :thumbup::beer:

I _used_ to have a steering wheel just like the one you have.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes. 

Yes you did......

And thank you.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice Coop Joe! The 'UKL' platform the Countryman is based from will spawn the birth of 7 new FWD biased BMW models including:

X1
X2
2 series Gran Tourer
1 series sedan

and a few more that haven't been released yet!

Crosby is getting BIG


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Beer swap?*

So are we doing a beer swap this year and if so, who is in/what are you bringing? I have also posted this on the Facebook group. Let me know, it would be good to have 12 participants. You can PM me if you don;t want to clutter this thread.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

punchbug said:


> So are we doing a beer swap this year and if so, who is in/what are you bringing? I have also posted this on the Facebook group. Let me know, it would be good to have 12 participants. You can PM me if you don;t want to clutter this thread.


Facebook group? Give me the deets!

EDIT: Nevermind! Found it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So are we doing a beer swap this year and if so, who is in/what are you bringing? I have also posted this on the Facebook group. Let me know, it would be good to have 12 participants. You can PM me if you don;t want to clutter this thread.


Oh Yeah, I'm in with 12 of my cold icy friends.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, congrats Joe!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Nice Coop Joe! The 'UKL' platform the Countryman is based from will spawn the birth of 7 new FWD biased BMW models including:
> 
> X1
> X2
> ...


Wow, very cool, I didn't know that many models would be based on that platform. So far, I have been impressed with the Countryman, and the purchase experience was AWESOME. It's caused me to want to purchase a BMW or Mini, myself. The issue at hand:

No 5 door at BMW with a stick
No 5 door at Mini that I want

Alas...

And I can't believe how big Evangeline is getting! Time flies...

Updates for page ownage:

Pint glass with Mt Hood Geological survey accurate imprint at the bottom:










Rad 4-door Rabbit "Country" I saw at Waterwerks Spring Edition:










Happy Sportwagen at the Oregon/Washington Coast:










Cozy Scirocco fits perfectly in my tiny garage:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Joe, it was good to talk to you Friday. Sorry if I didn't sound like myself....I will eventually sound like me, but for now, I will be......oh maybe the queen of England. That chick has a lot of cool ****.  Or Barbie.... Anyway, wish you could have been at Cincy; I did the beer swap and it was messy as hell....:facepalm: We didn't have a full 12 participants. But we will try again and improve. :thumbup: :beer: (drinking a nice IPA now!!)

Green bean looks cozy in that picture.  (and a lot happier than Klaus...)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Rad 4-door Rabbit "Country" I saw at Waterwerks Spring Edition:


No kidding, I know her. She's been to H2O a few times. Cool gal. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> No kidding, I know her. She's been to H2O a few times. Cool gal. :thumbup::beer:


I know her too. Sadly.  She cost me a lot of money. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Hope everyone is doing well, it's been a while since I've been in this thread. Bought a house pretty recently which I will share eventually. It has a ways to but it's a solid place to start. It's nice to have a proper garage to house the project. 

Speaking of the project, I need help and this is probably the best place to ask. I've had a WTB in the classifieds for a couple months now with no luck. I am in need of starter bolts for my 16v, I can't get them from the dealer anymore and I have had no luck in trying to get my hands on some. Anyone have one they could spare? Not looking for anything free, I just need it so I can drive the car again. In case you were wondering, when I installed the new trans I didn't tighten the lower starter bolt and on the drive home it fell out :banghead: While I'm at it I could also use a used (preferably in need of a rebuild) drivers side axle, OEM so I can rebuild it with the kit from GAP. 

Sorry to put this in here but with no other luck I figured it couldn't hurt. Thanks for reading :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^Hmmph, I was _sure_ I had some, but I guess not, which is a shame cuz you coulda come and got 'em. Check Craig (shrttrkr), he has everything.

I posted Cincy pics in the Cincy Sticky. I can move them if a pics thread materializes. Thanks again to Daun(s) Sr and Jr, Brad, and everyone else for hosting and for getting both our cars road worthy for the trip home :thumbup::heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Just in case ya'll didn't see it... CINCY:
> 
> http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/



Bizarro World Edition:
https://www.facebook.com/events/574033792640713/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I just read in a local fb group where some kid is going to try and put a GM drivetrain in a MkI GTI.... :banghead: Car was pretty nice too.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I just read in a local fb group where some kid is going to try and put a GM drivetrain in a MkI GTI.... :banghead: Car was pretty nice too.


That would be a shame... but I'd like to see a rabbit Pop a Wheelie.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TBerk said:


> That would be a shame... but I'd like to see a rabbit Pop a Wheelie.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I just read in a local fb group where some kid is going to try and put a GM drivetrain in a MkI GTI.... :banghead: Car was pretty nice too.





TBerk said:


> That would be a shame... but I'd like to see a rabbit Pop a Wheelie.


I must be getting mellow or something.

This reminded me of an article I read in _Car & Driver_ (a very long time ago, and shut up). Some guy in Germany launched his Porsche 928 through a fence, managed to completely mangle & trash the body but the undercarriage & drivetrain were fine.

So he "rebuilds" the floorpan and reinforces with a a good tube-frame, grafts on a Rabbit body (had to lengthen & widen a bit), ends up with a stealth Rab that looks "stock" at first (or 2nd) glance but tops out at about 140mph.

Heh. That has some potential for fun.


So I can't really dis this guy too much; albeit if you're going to utterly destroy the balance and handling, why settle for GM? Go JATO! There's "undriveable" and there's "undriveable + ballistic", latter has more syllables so it must be better, yes?


I guess the good news is he's only crumpling a Westmoreland shell rather than a Scirocco.


[Sort of a side note; would it be a "bad" thing to offer a cash prize to the winner of the Darwin Awards... to, uh... ya know, like encourage more people to compete? Jus' saying].

:laugh:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Artz Golf 928 article


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

^^ One of my favorite custom builds of all time! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> I must be getting mellow or something.
> 
> This reminded me of an article I read in _Car & Driver_ (a very long time ago, and shut up). Some guy in Germany launched his Porsche 928 through a fence, managed to completely mangle & trash the body but the undercarriage & drivetrain were fine.
> 
> ...


They tried JATO on my convertible trike...worked out well too!  (True story! Google "First JATO assisted flight" and you will find it. :laugh


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re: 928 Rabbit-

He split it down the middle and had to have fabricated front and rear windscreens.

All other panels are Rabbit original. (Well, widened hood, roof, etc, of course...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Wood Rats are EVIL!*

Off Topic, being On Topic; 

This then, is the underhood of a *1990 Isuzu Trooper*:
(Note: the 'stuffing' is not a factory option...)
(And it's currently less than 10% in the pic...)


This is what I found the WoodRats had done. (I subsequently killed said WoodRat...)

What you are looking at in the following picture is a black box (with numbers); that thing is the COIL. 
In this picture it no longer has a 12v feed... 
The socket now has a 45 degree angle to it's outer surface.

Also of note is the 90 degree bend of missing Vacuum Hose that used to run to the EGR Valve. 

This was "I need a Nest right Here, so it's Urban Renewal time...", WoodRat Style.



I thought I had repaired all the damage (My God!, what do you mean "*there is more than one WoodRat*!?!?"...) when I discovered the following under the Battery Pan;



(The Yellow and Orange wires are currently unterminated. This is less than optimal.)


Let me tell you something- you might rail against the lack of 'the good ol days' but *this Scirocco Forum is alive and doing the Tango* compared to the equivalent Trooper forums. 
(insert tumbleweed and cricket soundtrack...)

If any of youze guys and gals have any experience with these 'kias', plz drop me a line.

I have reinvigorated my Cursing Skilz in the last few days...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*crickets*


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

-camber said:


> Artz Golf 928 article[/url




nah, it wasn't that one; it's pretty and all that but I distinctly remember the Rab in question being that toxic-lizard-green color, and if it wasn't _C & D_ maybe it was _R & T_, but in either case was 'contemporary', like late 70's early 80's when the magazine came out.

Not the Artz.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

and FWIW, "53" might be a really good design number; but mostly sucks as an age attained, unless compared to the alternative.

I am deriving some comfort from the little known proverb, "Age & Treachery will always overcome Youth & Skill".


Got the Age, hands still remember the skill, working on the Treachery.

All birthdays after 21 mostly aren't worth noting.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Off Topic, being On Topic;
> 
> -you might rail against the lack of 'the good ol days' but *this Scirocco Forum is alive and doing the Tango* compared to the equivalent Trooper forums.





TBerk said:


> *crickets*


Yeah, which is why you need a Scirocco. Difference between a Scir and a Kia (by any other name) is that Scir's were engineered and designed to be "disposable" and proved to be mostly better than that.

Kia's (& by any other name) met their designed 'warranty parameters', and not a day more, nor inch farther.

You need at least one Scir, I need at least one less.

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, but I cant currently afford a four-digit 'anything', despite a Scirocco be a portion of my Happiness...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Know nothing about Troopers.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Know nothing about Troopers.


No worries, its the Chit Chat Thread...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I do have lots of experience with rodents eating the wires though. I've rewired a few tractors in my day, Red pos, black neg, and blue for everything else, but since all you have is lights, ampere meter, key switch, starter switch, and a radio, it's not a major undertaking.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Yeah, but I cant currently afford a four-digit 'anything', despite a Scirocco be a portion of my Happiness...


afford's happy ass.

You know yer schitt and have founded a church (not like I mean to subsidize superstition, except for the Stevie Wonder -kind).






I don't believe in much that I can't see... but Free The Electrons! is a dogma I can toss Alpo & some milk-bones at.


And if you can do that (elec) you can math, thus... I'll price in two digit hex-dec and you can read as dec low four or less; K'?

The worst I have (a pretty much ratty '80 with high-compression engine and no knock sensor, and fuel system 'issues' you can have for about 400.0 (base 16) you figure transport, the best [ a pretty nice un-fugged with '79] for about 800.0 (base 16) with bells, whistles, spares all negotiable which allows to bring it back under four digit decimal (base 10).

[ given that the first place left of . point is exponential level 0 thus value 1, next is exp 1 thus value X, next is exp 2 value X squared, und so weiter. Pricing is in hex-dec, base 16 ].


Hell if you can teach 'em why electrons must be FREE! to work, I can teach 'em why binary-hex-octal-decimal-hex/dex is just different viewpoints of the same numerical value, and maybe it's worthwhile to be able to see so.

:laugh:


I have too many Scirocco's and need to have less, but... it's like pound-puppies; I won't let them go to a hell-hole. I can think of only a few homes as good... none better.

You'll get the Kia up because you need to, but... you need a Scirocco to toss kibbles at 'cuz you want to.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... OK, so...

I know there's a rule about top of page ownage, 'pic' and schitt.

That said... sometimes synchronicity happens; random factors interact and create an unanticipated event, some of those factors are obvious and others less so.

Roll with it.

Like spinning a roulette wheel, I managed to put Stevie Wonder at Top'o'page, his best song ever (IMHO, and if his brass section has any pride he's all retired now and living in the Caribbean; Stevie mayha wrote but it's that "we're coming fo' yo'!" brass that gives it the kick in teeth that makes it a great song).

But what good would it do to post a pic? "Yo Stevie, top o' the page so there's you in a video and there's some clapped out old German metal in a cheezeball phone pic".

And until a few minutes ago it was my birthday, so... T o' P is _Superstition_ by Stevie Wonder, that's the pic and the song and theme; ...and I just found something that looks like actual studio vid... not as polished, rough edges... the brass guy takes names at the end. Say about 4:12 and after.






...and if you don't like it then guess I can go scrounge up some apropos Metallica.

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> I do have lots of experience with rodents eating the wires though. I've rewired a few tractors in my day, Red pos, black neg, and blue for everything else, but since all you have is lights, ampere meter, key switch, starter switch, and a radio, it's not a major undertaking.


...charging circuit, A/C, hi/low gearing, 2wd/4wd, yeah- No Problem!

I'm heading over to reinstall the Starter and see if those wires are critical, this morning...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Dude, I was talking about the tractors. Very simple wiring, most of the wires are easily accessible, and plenty of room to work.

I did have a similar experience with my cabby though, only it was the PO and not rodents, the fuel pump was fried, the white plastic canister/filter was plugged solid so the car wouldn't start, so the PO started cutting wires. Wire from chassis to transmission, snip, all the wires to the 5 pin transmission switch, snip, hot wire to the O2 sensor, snip, signal wire from the oil pressure sensor, snip. Some times the guy would cut the same wire in two or three places, so lots of splicing to get it going, and it ran well, on sunny dry days.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^Happy belated birthday, Karl!
E was just reading your last post to me. We were both sorta confused. Was that post some sort of an old version of "new math"? Cause if it is, we have forgotten how to do it and the kids these days are learning a new version of "new math".

E had a few responses lined up.

* "Dude, what are you on?"
Or conversely:
* "Dude, don't forget to take your medicine."
Or even:
* "You have to actually _swallow_ your meds for them to work."
Or just generally:
* "WTF?"
:wave::heart::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ^Happy belated birthday, Karl!


Thankoos, and FWIW I generally try to be less self-indulgent (or at least not in public) but 53 is a number with heft, at least in this forum.

It was only gonna happen once. Stars align, math, & the Wonder of it.

heh. :laugh: bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha!



pchassin said:


> E was just reading your last post to me. We were both sorta confused. Was that post some sort of an old version of "new math"? Cause if it is, we have forgotten how to do it and the kids these days are learning a new version of "new math".


Nah, you & E wouldn't have noticed it; that topic (in our generation of schooling) was generally blown by as being 'not important'. It's... heh, hard to explain; but can be boiled down to saying that there's more than one viewpoint on a given problem, not a popular opinion then, nor now. You'll step on somebodies rice bowl.

But if your default viewpoint offers no solution to the problem, switch gears and re-view. Thus is a sheared alternator bracket bolt at the top end (can't pull it for tension on the belt) dealt with by shoving a folded sandal under the alternator (bottom end, push up for tension on belt) and limp home for a better fix. Ugly as hell and IIRC wouldn't handle much more than 3- 3.5k rpm... but the car got home; at night with lights and without overheating.

That's the concept. Fix the problem, even if only halfway until you can do better.

Base numbering is how many units you count until "10". Binary (2), hex (6), octal (8), decimal (10), hex-dec (16) are the common ones.

We humans use decimal (base 10) because we we have (usually & optimally) eight fingers + two thumbs, so... ten.

There are other ways to count. Lose your thumbs and you still have eight fingers, so... you'd use octal (base 8). Lose a finger off each hand but keep the thumbs (grip & grasp, open a jar) you're at eight another way. And so you'd use octal for counting.

It's a different language. A very specific-use tool, this is the one you dig out from the bottom of the cabinet and blow the dust off it.


Got me & E home in the bicht basket, with a folded flip-flop. Last time I checked, he seemed impressed that I thought of something he wouldn't have.

My other doctor friend refers to me fixing his no start/ weak crank problem with two rocks (pretty sure I've told you that story).


It's just a specific application tool. But when nothing else works, try this... :laugh: It's a sledgehammer with a diamond scalpel edge. Just a tool.

Trick is to know when and how to use it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So, interesting though the maths may be, (and having ten fingers-so choosing base ten)....am I to understand that you are 53? 53 is THE most epic age to be. I have been 53 for quite a few years now, and my attitude has shifted. I fear for us all if YOUR attitude shifts Karl, but 53rd Happy Birthday to ya anyway. I missed solving life's problems in Ohio with you. In other news, I awoke thinking of nice new fluffy clutches. Life is good. Must see to that and make a call. Maybe see if primer car is green yet.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Karl, you are definitely one of, if not the smartest person I know, but you already know that a lot of what you do/say/type just leaves me scratching. To wit:



Eistreiber said:


> [ given that the first place left of . point is exponential level 0 thus value 1, next is exp 1 thus value X, next is exp 2 value X squared, und so weiter. Pricing is in hex-dec, base 16 ].


It's not just the words, but the context that elude me. I mean, sometimes I get it after a while, but it takes a while.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

What with all this New Math talk and missing fingers etc, I'm surprised this little gem hadn't been referenced yet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIKGV2cTgqA

Karl? Happy 53rd buddy. Missed you this year. And hey, if you need to thin the herd, I've already expressed my desires. Even though, like you, I can't really keep more than I have already.

Cathy? Are there packages headed this way in the near future? I will endeavor NOT to forget them this time if that is the case.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

[wwwoooooossh....]

dat ^ was the sound of Karl's post(s) stealth-plane-like passing right by me... (as in; I just didn't see them last time I logged in.)

Happy Birthday (our Mom taught us b-days last a week...)
Next year, I'll catch up with you.
I'm sending Linda Cardellini to give you a Birthday Kiss, be your gentlemanly self, as much as possible...

I have some finger counting on that other issue and see if I can 'make sump'n happpen'. (<-- in the local parlance, that is not a phrase one uses lightly...)

PS- Hard to go wrong w/ Stevie (I started out looking for a certain Jazz Band that has [re]played/orchestrated Stevie Wonder, Prince, and a few others, with great success. I got distracted with this Free Download(!):

12 Year Anniversary Compilation (Free) (did I mention it was free?)
http://jazzmafia.spinshop.com/Home/details/174434?parent_url=http://jazzmafia.spinshop.com/ 

Havent yet finished the 140M download, so I can't speak yet to the suitability or anything, but I've been impressed with them in the past, so... enjoy everybody.

huh, it just clicked that I am gifting Ice Karl w/ Free Electrons for his birthday...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I am chuffed.

Thanks. Needed it.



more specific replies pending.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*MoahR Catz!*

(cause you know, it's been a little while...)


This is Pepper, he's a Tech-Cat. (click for bigger pic.)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

A collection of thoughts:

Ooohhh, cats...yea! Always great to see 'em. This being a sort of a "if anyone has a spare__________ can ya let me know" kinda place...if anyone has a spare Siamese cat with more of a beta-type personality that ya wanna give away, can ya let me know? I've been meaning to get another one of those for years now.

@IcyOne, the flip side of being chuffed is the pesky responsibliity of it all. Your presence at Cincy is requested, it seems. Looks like some peeps missed ya.

And has anyone but me noticed an absolute lack of posting of Cincy pics from 2015?

Also, a Happy Father's Day to you and yours.
#2, aka K, flat out ignored his daddy this a.m (was preoccupied).
To his "credit" #1 aka L, his way out of the Bathroom said "Happy Father's day, K's bed needs fixing."


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So, interesting though the *maths* may be...


Heh... I do find it interesting and would really love to know why; is it that here in 'mericuh we call it "math" (singular and I know you've taught enough to notice) but there in Common-wealth-istan you call it "maths" (plural). Is or are.

I doubt that the difference is of much significance... it's like arguing about Kelly vs. toxic lizard or BRG "green", merely a matter of seeing shades of the same colour.

Interesting though. 



punchbug said:


> 53 is THE most epic age to be. I have been 53 for quite a few years now...


Nah. You've got more punch-back at aging than almost anyone I know... I'd call it mid 40's at worst, and that's probably just carpal tunnel or tendonitis or such. Drop some anti- inflammatorys and call it good.




punchbug said:


> I fear for us all if YOUR attitude shifts Karl...


Unlikely. Albeit I'd like to be better at fine tuning; intuition or karma, burnt chicken under a full moon kinda stuff.

Then I'd be running a rack of side-draft Webers like Freddie.

But giggling like a fiend (like Freddie). I do love my CIS, but nothing sounds like a set of big-bore carbs sucking birdies off the telephone wires.




punchbug said:


> I missed solving life's problems in Ohio with you.


Well... if you can get through another year, I can. See ya then/ there next year?



punchbug said:


> I awoke thinking of nice new fluffy clutches.


The cool thing is... you know how to break in a clutch. Take off the "fluffy".

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

pchassin said:


> And has anyone but me noticed an absolute lack of posting of Cincy pics from 2015?



YEAH! WHATS UP WITH THAT?

Rasafrasagrassarassamasabrassa...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I have pictures - I just haven't had a chance to review, resize, upload, and post them yet. 
Isaac makes it a little more difficult - he likes to grab at Dad's keyboard; so, Dad just doesn't bother. 

Next week. Promise.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> YEAH! WHATS UP WITH THAT?
> 
> Rasafrasagrassarassamasabrassa...


Guess ya just had to be here. 

In all seriousness, I took maybe two pictures this year.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

just find out my car has been in storage for more than a year, so I have to pass a mechanical inspection before I can plate it


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Guess ya just had to be here.
> 
> In all seriousness, I took maybe two pictures this year.



Ditto. I was focused on seeing everyone if anything just to say hi but as usual there were some folks I didn't get around to, sadly. 

@IcyOne, happy belated and indeed we missed you at Cincy this year.

What with all the Stevie Wonder going around, I found a cover of one of his tunes that blew me away. (and it takes a lot to blow me away) I read about Esperanza Spalding in an interview with Les Claypool of Primus, who mentioned her in a statement about artists that humble him. (which is saying a LOT, ol' Les is one of the best bassists out there) He said something along the lines of: "She might be from another planet, her voice is pitch-perfect, she's beautiful, and she's knocking the sh*t out of her instrument. She scares me."






Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

britishrocco said:


> just find out my car has been in storage for more than a year, so I have to pass a mechanical inspection before I can plate it


Tony transfert...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Guess ya just had to be here.
> 
> In all seriousness, I took maybe two pictures this year.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Tony transfert...


Yeah or go thru the inspection, can't see why it wouldn't pass


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Karl, you are definitely one of, if not the smartest person I know...


Coming from someone who is legally licensed to carve people for their own good (we've had this discussion  ), I'll take that as a compliment.

No sarcasm or BS.

pink :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Ice Karl ... Happy Birthday ... a little late :beer:

a video for your listening pleasure


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello, need a hand with a remodeling issue.

We need to wire a new fan in my daughters bedroom. I would like the fan to be control by the pull chain only (at the fan) and the lights on the fan to be control by a switch dimmer. Do any of you electrical or DIY types have a diagram that represents what I am writing?

1 fan variable speeds (always hot) control by pull chain. light kit on fan control by light switch and dimmer.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Hello, need a hand with a remodeling issue.
> 
> We need to wire a new fan in my daughters bedroom. I would like the fan to be control by the pull chain only (at the fan) and the lights on the fan to be control by a switch dimmer. Do any of you electrical or DIY types have a diagram that represents what I am writing?
> 
> 1 fan variable speeds (always hot) control by pull chain. light kit on fan control by light switch and dimmer.



Thats easy. (Off the top of my head just treat it as two circuits, they just so happen to be physically exist in close proximity...)

Rather than reinvent a diagram from scratch, let me see if my Google-Fu can come up with something...

[ edit ] -top of page 825? (OK, click the thumbnail for a bigger pic...)

*It's SUMMER, Lets Go TOPLESS!*



edit II: Neptuno, lets start with this so as to gain some common ground while I pin down a better answer..

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/wire-fan-light-black-white-blue-wires-38126.html

Note the following except from #s 3 & 4;


> *3) Inspect the wires inside your electrical box. The black wire is the hot wire and leads back to the wall switch. The white wire, known as neutral, completes the electrical circuit. The bare copper wire is the ground wire. If you have two toggle switches on the wall that operate the ceiling fan motor and light separately, you should have an additional red wire inside the box.*
> 
> *4)Look at the wires coming from your ceiling fan. The black wire from the ceiling fan is the hot wire that runs the motor and turns the fan blades. The white wire is neutral and completes the fan circuit. The blue wire is the hot wire for the ceiling fan light fixture. The ceiling fan motor does not have a ground wire.*


In your case, that RED wire mentioned is not actually connected to a 2nd wall switch, but it is running hot directly to the light in the fan, (which in turn has it's own pull-switch...)

Hows dat to start with?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Guess ya just had to be here.


Oh man... that's cold, and you know I know from cold. :laugh:

Sorry I wasn't, just not... workable.



britishrocco said:


> just find out my car has been in storage for more than a year, so I have to pass a mechanical inspection before I can plate it


In New Zealand it's called WoF'ing, Warrant of Fitness. I never minded doing that when I owned a car there; get checked that lights illuminate, horn blows, brakes stop, anything wet under the car does NOT smell like fuel (or taste like brake fluid)... OK, seems fair.

Bugs me that in most of the USA we don't do annual safety checks anymore, but merely sniff at the exhaust and worry if it smells not flowery enough. A trade-off was made.

Some clown drove a cyclops up the North-South cross street (I live on a corner lot) a couple of nights ago; one headlight forward and to be fair the other one worked fine too (bright!)... but hanging off the harness and pointed at the gutter doesn't do much for the driver, and less for whatever he doesn't see and hits. Bunnies, bikes, parked cars, someone's kids. Smells good though.

WTH?

Eh... it'll pass or it won't, and if it doesn't you'll know of things that you (brrocco) need to correct. OTOH if you ever want to just roll a grenade into a roomful of bureaucrats I can understand that too, happy to alibi for you if needed (we were having a beer, yes?). Odds are the people examining your car know less about it than you do. But they got their jobs to do.



Lord_Verminaard said:


> @IcyOne, happy belated and indeed we missed you at Cincy this year.


t'anks. 



Lord_Verminaard said:


> Esperanza Spalding... in an interview with Les Claypool of Primus, who ...said something along the lines of: "She might be from another planet, her voice is pitch-perfect, she's beautiful, and she's knocking the sh*t out of her instrument. She scares me." [and video clip]


So... in say counterpoint to Gwen Stefani; ES can sing, needs not a trowel for cosmetics, can play.

Noted. Will pay attention. Good clip.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

On a completely unrelated note (but Off-topic is On-topic), I'm just curious about a certain linguistic possibility.

Let's say a elderly mafioso hit-guy outta Detroit, New Yawk, mebbe Chi-town decides to hang up his untraceable .38 (in a river), move south where it's warmer, collect his pension (if he knows where he buried the bodies, it might work), and do some gardening. Roses, daisies, daffodils, that kinda stuff.

Anyway, so just asking; would it be correct and appropriate to call this Guy a Weed-Whacker?

Just asking, ya know.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Ice Karl ... Happy Birthday ...
> 
> a video for your listening pleasure
> 
> Eric Johnson- _Cliffs of Dover_


yes it do.

thanks.


Back atcha with some little known Ronnie Montrose.






IMHO, up there with Joe Walsh, David Gilmour... find the right note and stay there exactly long enough, not a moment longer. Tells the story better than the vocals do (about 1:56 to 3:41).

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eistreiber said:


> yes it do.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Karl, thanks for video and the guitar/instrumental from 1:56 - 3:41 is Very Good 

also Looking forward to seeing you again at Cincy 2016


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> On a completely unrelated note (but Off-topic is On-topic), I'm just curious about a certain linguistic possibility.
> 
> Let's say a elderly mafioso hit-guy outta Detroit, New Yawk, mebbe Chi-town decides to hang up his untraceable .38 (in a river), move south where it's warmer, collect his pension (if he knows where he buried the bodies, it might work), and do some gardening. Roses, daisies, daffodils, that kinda stuff.
> 
> ...


Not to his face, knowhadimean.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I went out to the Cult Classic show today, and was really impressed with the Scirocco turnout. There were 3 Mk1s and at least a half-dozen Mk2s in attendance.

I didn't really take many pictures, but here's one.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I went out to the Cult Classic show today, and was really impressed with the Scirocco turnout. There were 3 Mk1s and at least a half-dozen Mk2s in attendance.
> 
> I didn't really take many pictures, but here's one.


2nd post ive read that mentioned "cult classic" where was it? link to the event? yearly thing? sounds like I would have really enjoyed it.:facepalm:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cecil27 said:


> 2nd post ive read that mentioned "cult classic" where was it? link to the event? yearly thing? sounds like I would have really enjoyed it.:facepalm:


Coopersburg, PA, just north of Quakertown. This was the 10th year, it's a pretty nice laid back show. :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1191-VW-Cult-Classic-10


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Coopersburg, PA, just north of Quakertown. This was the 10th year, it's a pretty nice laid back show. :thumbup:


wow, from 19464 I could have walked there


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cecil27 said:


> wow, from 19464 I could have walked there


Yeah, probably so. You should also go to Mk1 Madness in a couple of weeks, at the campground across the road from Maple Grove Raceway.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Yeah, probably so. You should also go to Mk1 Madness in a couple of weeks, at the campground across the road from Maple Grove Raceway.


_That_ might even be closer... TY for the heads up.:thumbup: ill keep an eye out for it...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Carp... last page got used up too quickly, but I did want to post something about Aristotelian logic:

If...

God is Love, ...and
Love is blind, ...and
Stevie Wonder is blind...

therefore it *must be* true that:

Stevie Wonder is God.


I'm not saying so, or not. I would like to call your attention to the equation, is all. Goes both ways, I see no use of a thought process that can't be shifted into R (full stop, then easy on the clutch).


Or... have another beer or toke, and consider:

To be is to do (Socrates)
To do is to be (Sartre)
Do be do be do (Sinatra)

All these names begin with "S". Conspiracy?

Just saying. :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Hooray! Finally had time - and clear weather - this weekend. Sunday: Laid the first 4.5 feet of deck.  





It took a little while. As you might imagine, this area took some time..... 
Cut, test fit, trim. Repeat. Quite a few times. 



But, I'm very happy with how it looks. 
Some moulding will be needed to trim out where it abuts the doorwall lower trim, as well as to fill the funky gap to the (blocked off) basement window. 
But, progress! There's the possibility that it'll be done!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cuppie!

Later this week I'll post up some rather more rustic 'cabin in the woods' assembly your deck slightly resembles...


Good work Chief.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ... and consider:
> 
> To be is to do (Socrates)
> To do is to be (Sartre)
> ...



Oh Yeeeeah? Well, "I Yam what I Yam!"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Oh Yeeeeah? Well, "I Yam what I Yam!"


random...he forgot satan


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Finally met another tx member

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Strange story. Robot kills man @ VW factory. VW believes it was human error:
http://time.com/3944181/robot-kills-man-volkswagen-plant/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Carp... last page got used up too quickly, but I did want to post something about Aristotelian logic:
> 
> ...
> 
> Just saying. :laugh:


Guess what, you might be onto something here... The forum went from 35 posts per page, to 25 posts per page.

So you are not going crazy here. Good news eh?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> So you are not going crazy here. Good news eh?


Well, I wouldn't call it definitive.


I already knew I wasn't going crazy "here" (your here is my there aka: Montreal), never even been there.

I might be going crazy "here" (Wellington, CO, USA).


But at least I can notice a rate change, so... that bodes well. There's an old movie, _Blue Thunder_; Roy Scheider as a helo- pilot who uses a stopwatch and slalom course to gauge his degree of connectedness to, and grip on, reality. A great scene is when one of the stock Mindless Federal Governmental Functionaries comments on this to the pilot's boss (a stock Gruff-But-Fair-Police-Captain) "Your guy checks his sanity with a stopwatch", the , the GBFPC replies in a nice even tone, "How do you check yours?"

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Happy Interdependence Day, 2015*

Today we here in the US of A celebrate the Fourth Day in July as a way of remembering our break away from a tyrannical oppressor, or to get a great price on a rack of ribs and a great deal on a new grill to cook them with. (Burnt Offerings to appease the gods...)

But really, today might also be a good time to reflect on our interconnections, our intertwinings, our symbiosis with the other, each to another.

So today, it's the 4th of July, 2015. * Interdependence Day.*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> Today we here in the US of A celebrate the Fourth Day in July as a way of remembering our break away from a tyrannical oppressor, or to get a great price on a rack of ribs and a great deal on a new grill to cook them with. (Burnt Offerings to appease the gods...)
> 
> But really, today might also be a good time to reflect on our interconnections, our intertwinings, our symbiosis with the other, each to another.
> 
> So today, it's the 4th of July, 2015. * Interdependence Day.*


And a happy interdependence day to you as well! :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> "Your guy checks his sanity with a stopwatch", the , the GBFPC replies in a nice even tone, "How do you check yours?"
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah, I don't check mine either. I'll let others deal with it...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> * Interdependence Day.*


Like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yeah, I don't check mine either. *I'll let others deal with it...*


Heh.

Tactics or Strategy? There's a difference.


Pete says a general "Hi y'all" and plans to attend Cincy next year (as do I). Just got off the phone with him, he's working on a door no latchee issue on his Scirocco, but Southbound in just a few days.



echassin said:


>


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^Hmmm...

Two days have already gone by.
Isn't there _some_ sort of tradition that didn't happen on this page here?

I dunno, like a picture of a cat or a car or somethin'?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> somethin'?


that. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin, ye doth have PM....and I am working on a suitable image.


Here ya go, car and cat.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...car and cat.


So all boxes checked and we can move on.

Or start a poll of which is furrier, Pete or the cat.

:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> pchassin, ye doth have PM....and I am working on a suitable image.
> 
> 
> Here ya go, car and cat.


Cat is robbing power to the Scirocco. Common wisdom. Beware.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Cat is robbing power to the Scirocco. Common wisdom. Beware.


 dunno about power, but Grummy could stand to steal wisdom from the car. He's not the sharpest little orange crayon. As for fur, well, he'll shed some on ya. Pretty furry. Cannot speak to Pete's total fur level, and that may be too off topic for even THIS forum! Good to see him still fighting the good fight...other than the door no latchie but no does...how's his car been treating him? (gah, stuck my garden fork right into a yellow jacket nest yesterday... my leg feels like it has meat tenderizer inside it. I sought my revenge in the darkness last night...will poke them again today and see if there is any life left.)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Much lol there. Except for the yellowjacket part. That sucks. 


Wrangling the 20' boards was fun. Just a little heavy..... 

 


Next phase: start fitting up the remaining boards (10x 16 footers), figure out exactly where I'll be setting the posts for the corner bench I'm installing, and put all of that together. 
It's looking like a deck again! :happydance:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

It's July and it's _*RAINING*_ in (northern) California.

(cue the picture of Cats and Dogs sleeping together...)

This is really weird...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Rough-cut the extra board length off. 
Rail posts cut to proper (read matching) height.
More decking laid. 
And, the first two (of three) posts for the corner bench installed. 
Almost there! :happydance:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TBerk said:


> It's July and it's _*RAINING*_ in (northern) California.
> 
> (cue the picture of Cats and Dogs sleeping together...)
> 
> This is really weird...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Nah, not "weird". The arabs just gefukctet up the proverb.

_The Enemy of whatever threatens my warm-fuzzy-contented-happiness is... my Friend._

...is how it oughta read, as demonstrated by pic. Neither the kitten nor the puppy seem much concerned about kosherness of cuddling with the other... gotta be better than getting rained on...

:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I understand, but I don't think you understand; when it rains, true Californians go out in the rain.

Some right minded people think of it as self-baptismal in nature.

I was too caught up in resurrecting vintage Hi-Fi for Friday's Farmer's Market to get a good and proper connection w/ the Creator but I think I at least soaked up an inch or two...

edit for Reiteration: * IT. IS. JULY.*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- the warm and fuzzy companion woke me up this morning @ 5:30AM, with a live Gopher en-clenched.. 

During afternoon chores that dam'd Gopher darted from under a desk to under a bookcase- *alive!* we exclaimed and didn't have the heart to hunt him any further...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

here-are-the-worst-cars-our-writers-have-ever-owned


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> here-are-the-worst-cars-our-writers-have-ever-owned


Bad example; who know why the original motor had to be replaced but it sounds like neglect.

I could see one clutch and one Alt (maybe), the rest sounds like 'knucklehead' territory...


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

TBerk said:


> Bad example; who know why the original motor had to be replaced but it sounds like neglect.
> 
> I could see one clutch and one Alt (maybe), the rest sounds like 'knucklehead' territory...


I have to agree. The only reason I had to replace anything major was because I didn't follow the Bentley instructions. This resulted in a massive fire.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(b.p.; just keeps turning up...) B])

PS- Keep in mind too, re: that article, the Scirocco owner was the only one talking 'Love/Hate' relationship... 

But most of them sounded stupid; "It broke on me and I towed it into a parking garage and when, a few days later I went back and it was gone, I did a happy dance..."

Well, hell...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> here-are-the-worst-cars-our-writers-have-ever-owned


Some of my friends would agree that the Sciroccos are the worst cars I've ever owned. I don't see it that way though.

There haven't been many cars that left me stranded in the middle of nowhere. One was an X11, the other a Mk2 Jetta. I both cases it was just time for the engine to throw a rod. Only the X11 was resurrected. Actually, only the X11 is missed today. :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

And now for something completely different.

Yeah for us! Punchbug has landed. In Aurora, not too far from here. She will be going to the Osh Kosh plane gathering, but wants to visit a nearby suburb.
For a while, it didn't look lke she would make it. E just left to pick her up.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> And now for something completely different.


OK.








pchassin said:


> Punchbug has landed. E just left to *pick her up.*


...and you're cool with that? Just asking.

:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

pchassin said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> Yeah for us! Punchbug has landed. In Aurora, not too far from here. She will be going to the Osh Kosh plane gathering, but wants to visit a nearby suburb.
> For a while, it didn't look lke she would make it. E just left to pick her up.


Cathy is quite good at gardening. I'm sure she'll enjoy your JH lawn ornament. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...and, the Lumberjack song.

Kicker is at 2:27; Python rules! :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ooohhhhh... stairs...... 




Arise, bench! Arise! 







Should get the bench finished up tonight. Mebbe start working on the side stairs. 
Takes a lot of time when you're solo on the project....


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, Cathy has come and gone.
Pics will follow later, of course. But, we have a bit to do before we can get to that, so it'll be a a bit.
We didn't have time for a bacon extravaganza, better luck on that next time.

@ cuppie, nice work. Carry on, you'll be able to have a beer on that deck soon.

And, re: page topic, cat vs. man, I'll vote for the cat.
Every time.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Three days of nothing? No chatter at all? 
Well, here's some then, went to the Street Machine Summer Nationals in St. Paul, MN yesterday, normally the Summer Nationals is wall to wall muscle cars, pony cars, and street machines, well this year it was much smaller than I remember, but there were a lot of ricky racers, VWs, Audis, BMWs, a few Mercs, a couple of matched Mitsu EVOs, and a bunch of work trucks and DDs, it was cool and sad at the same time. And less than 5 minutes after I entered the gates, my phone went dead, so I don't even have pics of the '88 white cabby with the black bumpers and clipper kit, or the '92 BMW coupe with the carbon fibre hood, or the Neon ACR with the entire hood made from mesh, a little bit of tubing for structure but other than that, nothing but mesh.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A hood made from mesh? Can't say I've ever seen that before!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

It was a first for me too. I'm hoping my friend Lois got a pic of it, but she was concentrating more on asses so I'm not sure if she bothered.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> my *girl*friend would agree that the Sciroccos are the worst cars I've ever owned. I don't see it that way though.


Fixed:beer::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

chit*chat*chit...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

schat schit


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, the Chassin clan was on vacation last week, so that's _our_ reason for not chattering too much. We had wifi, but were just lazy. We went to lovely British Columbia, in Canadia, visiting E's bro, who is in Victoria.
Fab place, I can see the appeal.The neighbors Up North have a beautiful homeland.
The town had a pretty decent collection of older VW vans.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

I offered to help an old friends dad out and haul some trash from his property. loaded my p/u (chevy-so don't get too excited) to the gills and figured the fastest way out of his development was to go left....I went left. WRONG! the first sign on that road: "NO OUTLET".:facepalm:

follow "no outlet" road to cul-de-sac & spin the overloaded pig around to head out of there. what catches my eye made me smile: busted up but far from "gone": (my guess) '85ish scirocco parked in a driveway. sorta tarped

next trip for trash I think im stopping by that place. (*knock, knock*)...."hi, whats up with the vw out here?":sly:

its....its like my spidey scirocco senses took me to it:heart:

ill be sure to snap a ic:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Three days of nothing? No chatter at all?


 Been busy. Been at work. When not at work:
Been in email negotiations, and figuring logistics of possibly buying another wagon (a '90 200 Quattro Avant in NE/CO), and hanging out with this little dude (now that Katie's back to work (the plant was shut down for 3 weeks this month)): 
 

He's one year old in three days! 

From two weeks ago: 
Maybe he thought he was helping Dad work on the deck?  
 


Then, weekends come around. Back to working on the deck.... 
I haven't posted pics of that in a bit! 
Bench completed: 

 

 


A friend came over to help with the cladding. Of course, there has been some engineering involved. And, a lot of cutting of the wood. 
Earlier today:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Situation; 1993 GMC Sierra 2WD truck, 380,000 mile plus, Brake pads getting tender, rotors getting too thin to pass muster.

In fact, whats that new noise? Damn, inner pad worn down to nada, now grinding metal on metal. STOP DRIVING, you fool! :what:

Time for new parts. 

NAPA (and every damn mudder-fudder I ask, AutoZone, etc) keeps looking the thing up on the Computer and asks....


> So, is it standard or Heavy Duty?


Hmmm, not sure, other than checking the VIN (I have it right here...) how can I determine that?



> , um... uh, whats the Gross Vehicle Weight? The Computer wants to know...


I'm not sure, but the trucks right outside in the parking lot, lets go find out...



> Well, these are the parts you need right here...cough, cough..


Um. OK. Thanks.

Get to the Ranch, open the box, Truck has Eight lug nuts, parts have Six.

Turns out, through judicious searching and asking on forums, the damn thing is an HD after all. 

Buts its Sunday, local parts place shut down @ 2pm, tomorrow is another day.

I'm going to eat some cheezy noodles, grilled Brussels sprouts and mushrooms but most of all, get another cold Sierra Nevada Torpedo...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Situation...NAFU.
> 
> Get to the Ranch, open the box, Truck has Eight lug nuts, parts have Six.
> 
> ...but most of all, get another cold Sierra Nevada Torpedo...


Somedays that's all you can do. :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

At first I was all, "NAFU - Naturwissenschaftliches Forschungs- und Untersuchungslaboratorium", whaaa?

Then I puzzeled it out....

Situation - NAFU

Hmmmm, where is my ride to town, I'm running low on ammunition...

In other news; I killed another Rat chewing my 4x4's wires...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> At first I was all, "NAFU - Naturwissenschaftliches Forschungs- und Untersuchungslaboratorium", whaaa?
> 
> Then I puzzeled it out....
> 
> ...


GM had no idea what they were building from 1987 to about 1995...not sure what they were thinking or what they were on.

I was super surprised to hear that they actually came out to the truck and saw it _in person_...any experienced parts person could have gotten you the correct parts at that point. But then the larger problem is that these places do not like to pay for experience...so they hire the cashier from the local grocery store instead. Resulting in many trips back and forth.

Just the other day I was working on our Chevy truck...and I texted my friend to swing by Napa and bring me a 2098 air filter. She did her duty...went to Napa, waited in a horrible line (it was father's day), and finally made it to the parts counter. She asked for a 2098 filter...the guy said he couldn't find it and wanted to know what it fit...so she promptly walked out.

I told her she should have said "it fits millions of things"...as it's one of the most common GM filters on the planet. I've never seen a store have less than 10 of these on the shelf. And even if they were out of that one, they should have had it in their cheaper line (part # 22098). Ridiculous. 

:screwy:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> GM had no idea what they were building from 1987 to about 1995...not sure what they were thinking or what they were on.
> 
> I was super surprised to hear that they actually came out to the truck and saw it _in person_...any experienced parts person could have gotten you the correct parts at that point. < snippage>
> :screwy:


I'm sorry, I messed up the 'splainen, but they actually didn't come outside- We were traveling north on the highway and I was Co-Pilot so I was web surfing and calling ahead; they knew in advance we were coming, but at the time I had no way of determining if the Truck is a Reg or Heavy Duty. (Regular = 6 lugs, HD = Eight, *easy-frackin-peazy*).

Once we pulled up to the place we had three or four helpful guys asking "_OK, so whats the GVW then?_" & "_Yer gonna want to get new seals too, unless yer really careful getting the old ones out.._.".

I understand the responsibility of the Owner/Operator in knowing their own equipment, OTOH it's been more than twenty years since the thing was built, the badges have been painted over, the current owner is it's Second, and the Driver's Side Door (complete w/ Sticker) was swapped out after a destructive break-in some years back. 

In trying to resolve this, I was even in a Chat Session on Sunday w/ GM Tech Support (my intuition has them 'off-shore') and the gal replied 
"*I'm sorry, my information doesn't reach back that far..*.". [ insert Face-palm here ]

Prior to this, all you needed to know was that it was a 5.7L 8 cylinder motor...

In any case, nowz we noze, and the right stuff will be here tomorrow.

(Tune in for the '_Aint it Time to Check/Renew the Rear Drum Brakes?_' Chapter, coming to a theater near you...).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Well, Cathy has come and gone.
> Pics will follow later, of course. But, we have a bit to do before we can get to that, so it'll be a a bit.
> We didn't have time for a bacon extravaganza, better luck on that next time.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Cats are more useful* and easier to figure out. LOL. (*not ONCE have I seen my husband with a mouse in his mouth, for example) And it was quiet because some us not only drank the KoolAid, but spiked it. Oshkosh has come and gone, with many Scirocco folks in attendance. Gateway drug and all that. I also went to the Ercoupe Nationals in Sheboygan after seeing the Chassins. If you think driving in a convoy from Mecca** to Young's Dairy is "fun", you should try flying with 46 other Ercoupes. :banghead: It was an adventure, and we aborted our proposed 75 ship flight into Oshkosh. Ended up number 7 of 8 in a convoy to Oshkosh, and that worked out GREAT!!!! Fun vacation with lots of good engine noises. Love my little plane, not gonna lie. Now earthbound, facing epic heat and broken cars....inspiration level is below expectation, but I gotta get on it eh? Once I get one running I will be more eager to roust the rest.
Pictures of the chassins may follow, pending permission from pchassin. 

**Mecca = Cincy, as if that is a shock!!:laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Speaking of Ercoupes and Sciroccos, there is a thread here with one of each 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7224273-85-back-on-the-road-fuel-expansion-tank-question

I wish I could be at at Oshkosh this year ... I plan to go in the future with my own airplane


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Follow up, (keeping the Chit Chat thread lively...)

- Rotors and new pads installed on the Pick-em-up Truck, going to reburp the Brake Fluid in the front half again today after letting the system settle. 

- Came across a used (rusted) Smoker/ Bar-B-Q grill. 
Dosed it with a concoction, scrubbed it up with a scotchrite pad, and lit a new fire in it; 
damn'd if the thing doesn't look like a Rocket Ship...




- Smoke from regional Forest Fires made the fully risen Moon all Orange and stuff last night (Crappy Cell Phone picture...) 
This isn't a Moon near the Horizon shot, it's fully up and should be brightish yellow/white.


(Click on pix for larger version...)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Next week I will have a pair of SLEGATO badges for...the Slegato of course. Six years, I've had the car and looked for badges. And in keeping with the theme half the time, I am getting them due to someone else' need to sell things due to financial hardship(the first being the car itself). Also attempting to buy a small lot of Scirocco brochures and dealer plates from someone else, which includes a Slegato brochure!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

heh, heh, heh...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I promised some great pics of Punchbug's visit once we, the Chassin clan, returned from our vacation, didn't I?
Well, that isn't gonna happens any time soon.

Upon return from lovely Canadia, E decided it was time for some car maintainence. My Mom Bomb, a 2001 Lexus 300, needed a bunch of luv, seeing as how it has over 100,000 miles on it. Aforementioned Bomb had been ignored during Bob's build process an had quite a list of items to replace.

E has been at it two days solid now, and hopes to get it back together tomorrow. I figured maybe if I needed to get out I would just use Bob. As it turns out, Bob has gotten some sort of royalty status since he has been built. E doesn't want the kids around or in him unless he is in Bob also, to supervise the feral beasts. Reasonable, yes? After all, he built it. So, I figured that instead of running away from my kids, I'd do some hard core housework, seeing as how I keep promising to give the joint a once over. 

During said housework, the kitchen drain backed up big time. Drano was not an option.

G**D***it,G**D***it, G**D***it.
E, being deep in a car he has no great knowledge of, wasn't in a place where he could stop so drew me a pretty decent pic of how plumbing works. He told me where the monkey wrench and the plumbing snake was, which basement ceiling tile to remove to snake said tool through, and and I went at it. #1 Son was a great help, and stayed with and assisted the whole time. Normally, he has to be told to do something once or twice or five times until it gets done but he was a fabulous helper. I think he has been playing us for his whole life. #2 Son said that I smelled, covered his nose and disappeared the whole day. 

After many hours, I pulled a mountain of muck from our pipes. I get to report that I have learned another new life skill.

There won't be any pics of the Mom Bomb torn apart or the stinky muck that got pulled out, either.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Awww...

PS- 

Sir?, I believe it's time we replaced that Front Brake Rotor...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Took the Slegato to a VW car show in southern Maine yesterday. Mason seems to be getting more into these, which is cool. He was super excited that we won third place in stock watercooled A1/A2. I tried to explain that there were only three cars in our class and we had to win, but he didn't get it. So I just let him enjoy the excitement. Also met Jim Pawlicki (sp?) jpawl on here, who was also on .org back in the day, but never met the man in person. Saw his very nice MkI Callaway GTI.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^Very cool. 

Clan Cup is still recovering from yesterday's chaos (Isaac's first birthday party.) 
This Cup is, therefore, not looking forward to driving to Schaumburg for class tonight (stupid 2-day mid-week class....  )
But, it does mean a lot of time in a Scirocco  (which I haven't been able to drive much lately, due to 'hauling isht' errands.)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Firstly, congrats, Cuppie clan.
Getting through the first year is worth a high five.

Secondly, harrumph.
But that is only directed at Herr Cuppie, not the rest of the Familia.
Schaumberg is within spitting distance of the Chassin clan. Ya coulda swung (and can still swing) by.

Check yer PM if ya see this any time soon. 
Maysbees we can coordinate sumthin'.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I was able to replace both front strut mounts on a MKIV Jetta while keeping the front spindles/axles/ball joints together and leaving the struts in the car. FINALLY fixed the horrible clunking in the front of the Wagon after living with it over two years and replacing EVERYTHING in the front end.

Now I'm sore and covered in mosquito bites but now we have a noise-free car and a happy Wife.


Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Normally a reply might have went something like this;



> Dude!


but in this case I instead submit;

*My Lord!*



[ edit ] - Oops, here ya go...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We had Cuppie over last night. he was able to take a break after classes and join us for a bit.
We had some din, burgers and beer, some good conversation. 
As for topics, we covered cars and kids, mainly.

No pics, we were too lazy. 

Cuppie, any time you might be near our town, give us a heads up, we are always happy to have an impromptu gathering.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

this is Q & D.

It is time to thin the herd. I will be selling a decent '82 8v, and possibly also a '78 CE.

I am offering to V-tex'rs first, but at least one of them will be on local CL within a few days.

I know, I know; pics.... gimme a couple of days.

Right now I just need to know if '82 8v or '78 1.5L CE make anybody drool. Now's yer chance.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

pchassin said:


> We had Cuppie over last night. he was able to take a break after classes and join us for a bit.
> We had some din, burgers and beer, some good conversation.
> As for topics, we covered cars and kids, mainly.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for having me!  
It was good time (and good :beer: )


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> this is Q & D.
> 
> It is time to thin the herd. I will be selling a decent '82 8v, and possibly also a '78 CE.
> 
> ...


If I had the space, Karl, I'd take the 78 CE fer sure, but I don't. I still haven't replaced my check valve, which should fix my hot start problem. It's the only thing I HAVEN'T replaced. :banghead:

Work has been kicking my ass here. Got a rad promotion, but trying to fill my old job while doing two jobs is fun. :what:

Cool projects, but long hours. Soon will I gulp some cool air after I resurface.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> We had Cuppie over last night.


phrasing, boom!

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Thanks for having me!


phrasing... (see above).

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> phrasing... (see above).
> 
> :beer:


Do I detect an "Archer" reference? Best cartoon ever, IMO.

Update with some pics I accumulated on the camera and never posted:

Fixing Luke's fishing reel:

Normally wouldn't have been a problem except he took it apart and bagged it all without organizing it (like taking apart a mechanical watch, bagging the whole lot of it, and hoping to put it back together). But we prevailed with an exploded schematic of the thing that we found on the Web 

Cathy came for a visit so we could track down some of her plane's local history:

No, I do not know what Keith is doing in the pic . Feel free to add captions as you see fit.

Once we did that we ate:

And yes, I realize I might be a little over-medicated in that pic 

Then we ate some more:


After Cathy left, I gave Petra's Mom Bomb some long overdue love, in the form of a new timing belt/water pump, new valve cover, spark plugs, hatch lifts, brake pads/rotors, a few exhaust gaskets, some body work (left over from when I backed into the neighbor's car...), and seat repairs. For anyone who has worked on a modern car, you know that saying stuff like "I changed the timing belt and water pump" doesn't fully convey the degree to which the vehicle must be dissassembled to get anything done :facepalm:

To wit, the seat, which had this lousy piece of torn material on the side:

Petra's pretty tall, but an SUV is also tall and she can't help but tear up the seat with ingress/egress.

In order to remove the cushion, you have to take apart the seat, which astute observers will note is more complex than the entire engine bay of a 16V Scirocco:


But again, persistance pays off and with a few hours *cough* ten *cough* of hand stiching, the final result is very liveable IMO:

The new stitching is the correct color, just not dirty yet like the old stuff, which I did try to clean, but to no avail.

After that, Cuppie was in town for a BMW training course, and to get away from his deck project (very impressive, BTW), and we ate and drank some more, but forgot photographic documentation, so that's that.

Toodaloo :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://www.the-blueprints.com/blueprints/cars/vw/page/5/ 

Click on it, you know you want to...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:vampire:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My Dear God of the Sea, what be wrong wit chuse?

btw- AND Now, for Something Completely Different...










Thats controlling a *THREE* Cylinder.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, English wiring!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> .


Lucas, the Lord of Darkness.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rescued from behind the barn;


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

so for those who know German fluently how would you write the blue brick? I am looking to get a europlate for the vanagon and would like to make a good choice that depicts the concept that my vanagon is a blue brick (not aerodynamic at all)

any fluent speakers care chime in?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

blau ziegel but knowing the way they put sentences together its probably "ziegel blau" or ziegel auf dem blau even

*wait, you added the part about fluent speakers as I was replying with ridiculousness....I apologize :facepalm:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cecil27 said:


> blau ziegel but knowing the way they put sentences together its probably "ziegel blau" or ziegel auf dem blau even
> 
> *wait, you added the part about fluent speakers as I was replying with ridiculousness....I apologize :facepalm:


:laugh:yes disclaimers hehehe


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> so for those who know German fluently how would you write the blue brick?


Blauer Ziegelstein would be the exact translation into german.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

OSLer said:


> Blauer Ziegelstein would be the exact translation into german.


what if I had only 9 letters to use? something for brick? would "der Stein" seem correct to a german speaking person?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

While (der) Stein is correct in german it wouldn't mean brick in the aerodynamic way which is obviously part of what you want to express.
Another german word would be (der) Backstein, maybe that will help?  It has 9 letters and is fully equal in its meaning to Ziegelstein when translated to german. 

(der) Stein simply is the (a) stone which usually is understand as something like a rock without sharp edges in the german language.

Another idea, maybe Blaustein (blue stone) is possible, if you take away the L it is Baustein which usually means a building block, chip or "brick" from LEGO when translated from german to english. So there you have a blue









:wave: :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ I like that! 
It also ties in the thing that we like to say about VWs, esp. the older iron: 
They're like Legos for grownups.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

OSLer said:


> While (der) Stein is correct in german it wouldn't mean brick in the aerodynamic way which is obviously part of what you want to express.
> Another german word would be (der) Backstein, maybe that will help?  It has 9 letters and is fully equal in its meaning to Ziegelstein when translated to german.
> 
> (der) Stein simply is the (a) stone which usually is understand as something like a rock without sharp edges in the german language.
> ...



I like that very much BAÜSTEIN


----------



## Jcmotown (Aug 18, 2015)

*New scirocco owner!*

My names JC, I just purchased an 86 scirocco 16v. It runs good. The previous owner/s have done a lot of aftermarket work, so it's nowhere near stock. I have a list of things that need to be done. *like today I find a puddle of water in the passengers side "trey thing" under the glove box. So I'm thinking it's a leak in the firewall. Plus it's on slight incline (facing up) so that might have helped the water flow back.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*New Scirocco Owner!*



Jcmotown said:


> My names JC, I just purchased an 86 scirocco 16v. It runs good. The previous owner/s have done a lot of aftermarket work, so it's nowhere near stock. I have a list of things that need to be done. *like today I find a puddle of water in the passengers side "trey thing" under the glove box. So I'm thinking it's a leak in the firewall. Plus it's on slight incline (facing up) so that might have helped the water flow back.


I am very happy for you, BUT *what you've done is post to the general Chit-Chat thread. <-- *(there is a long running joke that 'Off Topic' is On Topic here...)

I'd suggest you repost that very same info in a New Thread of your own. That way it'll get more exposure.

Oh and, we like pictures. 


TBerk


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just breaking radio silence for a moment. The summer is flying by and I've spent almost no time in the forums. Instead I've been enjoying the 'Ho's 1.8 swap, selling the Navion, working on the 172 project, and enjoying surprise visits from people living north of the border.

Anyone know where I can find a DPR for a '92 GLI?

@ the Chassins - I should be local this Saturday but don't know what Ellen has in store schedule-wise. If available, perhaps meeting up in the evening if you're available?


----------



## Jcmotown (Aug 18, 2015)

*Thanks*

Ok thanks for the info. I'm completely new to the whole forum thing. Much appreciated.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Jcmotown said:


> Ok thanks for the info. I'm completely new to the whole forum thing. Much appreciated.


Hey there! Welcome! The chit chat thread is just that; chit chat, so feel free to hang around here, put up your feet and visit a while. It will feel like you walked into a family reunion some days, since many of us are "lifers" and have been cursing at these cars for as long as we can remember. SO don't worry if you can't follow along all of the time. Some of us blither nonsense like grandpa in the rocking chair in the corner....


On the topic of pictures, I will post some. Usually it is required to post a picture on the page top to "own" the page but you have a new baby in the garage so we will let you focus on that (but we would love to see that baby!) My babies have all been in intensive care, but one is back on the mean streets at least. I will edit in some ic: shortly.

Okay, so I don't even recall if I have posted these, so forgive me if I have not. I have been slacking. Backing up things to July, here are some VW people you may know from Cincy with "other machines". For Jcmotown...many of us drank too much of the Koolaid and ventured into "hard drugs". Sciroccos are a gateway to aircoolers with wings! 

First, a HUGE thank you to Will for hoisting off my transaxle, my kid for turning the PP bolts that pesky 1/4 turn, and Drew for hoisting the gearbox back up into place. I had these pesky little curly things floating around....they needed to not be where they were. 



They needed to be in that gaping rectangular hole in this circle shaped thingie: 



Me, looking like I was working. Note "Mr Tech Procedure's: foot. I am modelling my steel-toed Birkenstocks! : 

This was at my big party (next year's is July 16 if you want to come....PM for details). It was filled with those heavy Koolaid drinkers, like Daun and Jay. 



A few other people you may recognize: 

So that was early July. Gonna send before this crashes.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

SO....the next big event was the trip to Wisconsin for the 75th anniversary of my airplane's type. My individual plane is only 70, and was the second oldest at the convention. Anyway, I had a few "secondary missions"...I have wanted to retrace the plane's operational history, and a trip to Summit, Illinios was on the books for that. So I flew in to Aurora IL. Some guy in an old rattletrap met me there: :laugh: 


(That's echassin's gorgeous little runabout, BTW)

Their house was very comfortable and had many of the familiar fealures of home; garage full of old VWs? Check!



Car parts on the table? Check!




The Chassins were nice enough to let me stay overnight and taxi me to my visit to the previous owner's place in this nice? part of town:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Alrighty then... pchassin drove me to the predetermined location...but there was something strange installed on the floor of her car! :what:



After our brief photo of an old apartment building, we were very hungry, so Mexican breakfast was the next item on the agenda. 



"Rice pudding in a cup"!! 



Happy family portrait:



I also visited Daun in Dayton for the Heritage Flying Festival (which was close to his birthday), and here is a pic I stole from his camera...it was funny letting him land my oddball plane:



Landing near Mecca:



Our"Cincy ice cream man" and his new toy (prop had a boo boo and is being repaired):



Met another early coupe owner, this plane may well have been at the factory with mine in 1945/early '46...how cool is that? (birthdays are about a month apart) 



And I even found time in my bust schedule to get this new hairdo. Styled by 760 cu in of supercharged round noise!!!!(It was SOOOOO much fun!!!)



So that's it so far. Maybe more tonight...headed for the city.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Our"Cincy ice cream man" and his new toy (prop had a boo boo and is being repaired):


I WANT a ride in that!!!!!! Brad should bring that to Cincy next year.


> And I even found time in my *bust* schedule to get this new hairdo.


Umm, not going to ask about that one.... Seriously though Cathy, looks like a great summer with adventures likes these. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Alrighty then... pchassin drove me to the predetermined location...but there was something strange installed on the floor of her car! :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Ahem, that thing next to my thigh is the very thing that got me into one of these cars. Without it, I'd be driving the Mom Bomb all the time.
> An automatic shifter is a thing of beauty and ought not be snubbed by youze country folk with yer open, uncrowded roads. Manual just loses its charm in ChicagoLand.


I was not making a nasty comment, but it IS an unusual option on a Scirocco. Were it not so, you would have bought one instead of building one!!





pchassin said:


> It was great having you, come by any time. The Chassin clan will ponder going North to Canada next July. Is your gathering only open to airplane people?



^ See Jay, above. HE came to my hangar party. He's a VW guy. (@ Daun...muahahahhaha ) But yes, I even invite people who don't have Sciroccos OR airplanes! (Hard to believe I know some of those too. ) July 16 2016. Grab yer passports and come on over to my place!!!! Hangar is cat free, house not so much but more comfy to sleep in. Please stay and explore the area! 




pchassin said:


> Who knew we could still have so much fun together?:heart:


Awww, so sweet. Get a room! :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...Some guy in an old rattletrap met me there:


So let me get this straight.

"Some guy" of French naming but obvious Mediterranean background, picks you up (in bloody Ill-noise, fer Chrissakes) in a rather 'shiny' piece of German engineering?

Looks like a quickie tour of the "Best O' Europe".

One word. "Awesome!"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...so Mexican breakfast was the next item on the agenda.


Where the hell is the bacon? Just sayin', ya know; it's a nice place & all but... where the hell is the bacon?

And... maybe it's just me (hew lawdy lawdy this is gonna piss some peoples off), but anybody else notice the bi-lateral traiting (?) apparent in the pics?

The first two (counting from left) have sorta "yah, kinda do standard grin for pic". The last two (to the right) show teeth & got the upraised eyebrows thing going, too.

Re-occurs here.



punchbug said:


> Happy family portrait:


Hmm... who takes after who? (I missed at least one "m", have fun).

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...my thigh...


Obvious snark & a really rude comment waved off. I am learning restraint. Proud o' me?

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Heya Jc...

This (above ^) is kinda what Cathy (punchbug) meant; albeit for me I tend to think of the Chi-Cha thread as more like neighborhood pub, less like family reunion (generally less implication of inbreeding).



Jcmotown said:


> I'm completely new to the whole forum thing.





punchbug said:


> Hey there! Welcome! The chit chat thread is just that; chit chat, so feel free to hang around here, put up your feet and visit a while. It will feel like you walked into a family reunion some days.


Welcome to the madness!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> One word. "Awesome!"


Extra-eeeeeeemely.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

_Archer_ rocks.

:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Where the hell is the bacon? Just sayin', ya know; it's a nice place & all but... where the hell is the bacon?
> 
> And... maybe it's just me (hew lawdy lawdy this is gonna piss some peoples off), but anybody else notice the bi-lateral traiting (?) apparent in the pics?
> 
> ...


It was a Mexican restaurant. They offered up chorizo sausage instead of bacon.
A reasonable substitute, in my opinion.

And, yup, E and I have always been proud of ourselves for avoiding inbreeding.

In regards to training, though, the whole nature vs. nurture debate does rear its ugly head fairly regularly around here. Who knew that could happen?
Talk about stereotypes being blown outta the water. We got the Germans smiling and all happy-like. Ya think those Mediterranean types could learn to smile a little, eh?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Obvious snark & a really rude comment waved off. I am learning restraint. Proud o' me?
> 
> :laugh:


It took me a minute to figure out what ya meant. But yeah, I am talking about the thing _lateral_ to my thigh....
...although the thing _medial_ to my thigh got me the _nicer _car.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... who takes after who? (I missed at least one "m", have fun).
> 
> :laugh:


Hey...don't look at me. I'm no grammer Nazi.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> It took me a minute to figure out what ya meant. But yeah, I am talking about the thing _lateral_ to my thigh....
> ...although the thing _medial_ to my thigh got me the _nicer _car.


Oh for the love of ... would you two_ behave_?!

I just wanted to show y'all what is needed to achieve the degree of Climate Control to which The Lady's Tender Buttocks have become accustomed. Let's begin with a description of Climate Control in a GTI: For cold air, crank down a window. For hot air, use your hand to actuate a simple lever that pulls on a simple cable that opens a simple valve that lets hot water into the heater core. Done.

Now, on the Mom Bomb, you set the temperature you want, and the car does the rest with a series of thermostats, computer controllers, and servomotors that mix heater air and A/C air on an ongoing basis. That's all fine except that the servos are working full time, all the time, and the potentiometers get dirty and the gears start slipping or jumping, which all makes quite a lot of noise, and results in her Tender Buttocks being out of spec.

The "best" part (and I'm using the word "best" extra-_eeeeemely_ charitably) is that servicing said servos requires dissassembly of large portions of the interior :facepalm:, to wit:

Two of the servos are in the middle of the pic, the black boxes.

The good news is they can be opened and serviced:

That saves $150 just for each servo, no labor (and there are four of them )

Anyhoo, all's well in the HVAC department now


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> It took me a minute to figure out what ya meant. But yeah, I am talking about the thing _lateral_ to my thigh....
> ...although the thing _medial_ to my thigh got me the _nicer _car.


The dogs are looking at me funny because I was laughing so hard.

Ya'll around tomorrow evening? Dinner "plans?"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Just breaking radio silence for a moment. The summer is flying by and I've spent almost no time in the forums. Instead I've been enjoying the 'Ho's 1.8 swap, selling the Navion, working on the 172 project, and enjoying surprise visits from people living north of the border.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a DPR for a '92 GLI?
> 
> @ the Chassins - I should be local this Saturday but don't know what Ellen has in store schedule-wise. If available, perhaps meeting up in the evening if you're available?


Hi Daun!

:wave:

And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Icy guy walks into a bar: 



Eistreiber said:


> I am learning restraint. Proud o' me?
> 
> :laugh:


Barkeep welcomes him, pours his favorite and hands it to him; crowd in unison shouts "KAARL!":



Eistreiber said:


> I tend to think of the Chi-Cha thread as more like neighborhood pub, less like family reunion (generally less implication of inbreeding).
> 
> Welcome to the madness!



Cutest girl in the place has had a drink or two and offers THIS gem......




pchassin said:


> It took me a minute to figure out what ya meant. But yeah, I am talking about the thing _lateral_ to my thigh....
> ...although the thing _medial_ to my thigh got me the _nicer _car.



Icy guy orders a round of doubles....for everyone.....

Miss you guys. How many days till Cincy?????


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> The dogs are looking at me funny because I was laughing so hard.
> 
> Ya'll around tomorrow evening? Dinner "plans?"


Family gathering today, but late drinks or breakfast tomorrow would be great.

And Happy Belated Birthday from Clan Chassin also :heart:

Oh, and "Hi, New Guy! :wave:"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...although the thing _medial_ to my thigh got me the *r*icer car.


FTFY. Careful with those adjectives, Eugene...


I'll have to deal with other pending tangents later, right now there's enough potential spin happening to wear out a couple of pinball machines.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...so, a termite walks into a pub; says "Is the bar tender here?"

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...and Happy (belated) B-day to Daun!!

Getting older sucks worse than everything except the alternative (there's probably a more optimistic way to say that).


Why is it "belated", anyway? The word we use when we do something after when we shoulda? I'd think "be-" + "lated" would be more in context of a future-tense, like "I'll note & congrat you on your B-day, but not until next week, so it'll be-lated".

Eng-rish is a gefukktet language, often.

:screwy:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> FTFY. Careful with those adjectives, Eugene...
> 
> 
> I'll have to deal with other pending tangents later, right now there's enough potential spin happening to wear out a couple of pinball machines.
> ...


That deaf dumb and blind kid; Sure plays a mean pin ball.

Classic, eh?

@Daun, we tried calling you this evening but somehow the call wouldn't go through.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm sorry to brAke into all the enuendo but..... 

Oh wait happy bday Daun. Ok oh. Yes any one in Yakima Or or really close by. I need boots on the ground for these: 
http://yakima.craigslist.org/pts/5118167224.html

Using tapalkrap...did not know I had a page


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> @Daun, we tried calling you this evening but somehow the call wouldn't go through.


Likely because I turned the phone to "airplane mode" for a little over two hours as it doesn't get good reception at 5500 ft. I did in fact, head back home due to tomorrow's craptastic forecast. However there will probably be a few trips to Ellen's this fall to help with the house project she's working on so I'm sure we'll have another opportunity soon.

Thanks for the b'day wishes everyone.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> That deaf dumb and blind kid; Sure plays a mean pin ball.


Wroted by Pete Townshend, performed by Elton John (with a heartfelt nod to Davey Johnstone, one of the most under-rated guitarists of all time; he makes this song, and others. EJ wuz jus' banging ivories.)






...such a supple wrist.


P, ...ya know yer cultural landmarks. Kuddoes and stuff. :thumbup:


...ain't got no distractions,
Can't hear no buzzers and bells,
Don't see lights a-flashing,
he plays by sense of smell




It's becoming difficult/ challenging to drop stuff on you that you're not already aware of... then again, sometimes I can, and it works...

"Antlers! The man's got ****ing antlers!" [ _Warbirds,_ by R.M. Meluch ] (not for P, but for the rest of youse ignorant mo'fos).

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...a Canadian buys you a beer and tells you a moose joke... funny, eh?


so... this baby harp seal walks into a club...



[that's all, folks. One line containing context, lead, and punchline. Move along now, move along...]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

a little more Davey Johnstone.

Capt. Fantastic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrmP2jFdmsw

The lyrics are mostly garbled stoner crap, but do note guitar work at 2:30 & 4:11 (Los Punchoes Grande, not bad for an Eng-rish fop).

Elton is just riding Taupin's fashionable incomprehension.


yeah... I'm a snob.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

"a hot & windy August afternoon has the trees in constant motion..."

Find that toon (hint; it *ain't *digital, by design & purposeful title).


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> so... this baby harp seal walks into a club...
> 
> 
> 
> [that's all, folks. One line containing context, lead, and punchline. Move along now, move along...]


Oof, there's a lot going on there. All this to absorb while only having downed a half o' cup of java so far.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Wow - over 24 hours, no posts?  

In Cuppieland: 
Isaac recently learned how much fun it is to not only splash in puddles (this was learned a while ago), but how much more fun it is to do this while it's raining. Managed to coax a 2-year-old into doing it, too.  
Today, he got to run around on a trampoline. Much giggles were had there. 

Started on Project Media Center Relocation over the weekend. (Isaac likes to turn knobs, and turn things off when they shouldn't be.) 
Shelves are mounted high on the wall, holes cut for new cabling. Basement is prepped for the pulls (ceiling disassembled, holes drilled where needed, cable routes planned.) 

And, my today is my Scirocco's birthday. Happy 28th, Wilda!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

up for Bdays and Kids!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

No bday till Sept. 

Summer with the Bees:










whoa










giving her bro the 'mush'










Lake Champlain 










"Daddy..... I HAVE to ride dat Camel".










WTF.










Drove it.










Parked it. 










Bill Cosby. 










drank it










hiked it 










Canada










FIN/


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> No bday till Sept.
> 
> Summer with the Bees:
> 
> ...


nice picture,you had a great summer as I can see :beer::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey!, it's a Bee and a Baby Bee!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Ba-bee's?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Carl, I found these online last week. Thought you might want to see.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9AYPIYRJKg&index=1&list=FL7eK7qkIik-23hfIiBdswyg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFV7YShnJQA&index=2&list=FL7eK7qkIik-23hfIiBdswyg


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Been yakking back and forth this week with a guy I sold some parts to a few years ago out in the Bay area of California. He's got an '87 16v in Flash he bought new that he's looking to sell. Flash Silver, cold A/C, has always spent the money to maintain the car. He's asking a lot for the car but it's a lot nicer than average from what I can tell. PM me for more info.

Also a weird story... I had to stop at one of our other buildings this morning for work. On the way to my office, I was rolling up to the traffic light (in da 'Ho mind you) wondering whatever happened to Greg Davis (DriverFound on the forum.) Not twenty seconds later, sitting at the red light, a get a honk from an Mk 2 8v Scirocco passing through the intersection - it was Greg on his way to work. What are the chances???


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Um... He is stalking you.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*no *they have a ESP connection...

is similar to wifi, but for Daun only


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Been yakking back and forth this week with a guy I sold some parts to a few years ago out in the *Bay area of California*. ..


ahem.

SF Bay Area
Area around San Francisco
the Bay
SFO 

Having had Levi Struass & Co hammer into all us worker bees that it is only proper and fitting that we refer to the company with it's full and complete title (and not as "I work at Levis!") I take note of the use of the term 'Bay area' as quoted above.

Capitalize that 'A' young man.

And since I am defining what is right for EVERONE, you guys down in the Southern reaches of California need to stop adding 'the' to the names of the freeways...
(click on the link, click on the link, click on the link...)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Due to lack of time, Project Quantum (a very rusty running '86, and a very clean '88 shell) are up for sale. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7240182-Pair-of-QSWs-for-sale


----------



## dylanhohn (Aug 29, 2015)

Just bought my first car today, and I'm happy to say it's a Scirocco! 1994 Scirocco 1.8 8v. I'll get some pictures pretty soon


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

dylanhohn said:


> Just bought my first car today, and I'm happy to say it's a Scirocco! 1994 Scirocco 1.8 8v. I'll get some pictures pretty soon


congrats :beer::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> ahem.
> 
> And since I am defining what is right for EVERONE...
> (click on the link, click on the link, click on the link...)


I clicked on the link, clicked on the link, clicked on the link.

And, ya know...it works. Thanks for figuring out what is right for, well, _everyone._

It saves me the work of figuring it out myself .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ehhhhhh Vreeeeeee Waaaaaaaan!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok, so we live in a pretty hoity-toighty type area but we had some neighbors who were renting and gave their house exactly the kind of love that you might expect, namely: none. The owner let the house go into foreclosure, all of which is fine because the house is nice and will hopefully attract people who care about their stuff.

In the meantime, this 100+ year old tree on their property was being strangled by thick brush, and everybody was just ignoring it. If you know what the average subdivision is like, you know a 100+ year old tree is a rare commodity. We argued with the neighbor about this before, even offered to do the work for her, but she said "No, I like when plants _co-exist_" :what::screwy:

With the house unoccupied, we were debating what to do, and a guy from the bank showed up there, we struck up a conversation, and he told us that we could hack at the brush if we wanted, and they'd take the stuff away.

Now before you call us suckers for doing other people's work, remember that in the average subdivision, you know a 100+ year old tree is a rare commodity, and we didn't want any delay in saving the thing.

Sooooo, my brother-in-law loaned me this:
 
"Wild Thing, you make my heart siiiiinnnng, you make everythinggg, groooovy".

At it:

Always wear proper ear, eye, leg and foot protection....and yeah, Petra and another neighbor already [correctly] gave me a bunch of isht about that.

All done:

Not a day too soon, the tree was looking rather peaked compared to its twin 100 feet away.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> At it:
> 
> Always wear proper ear, eye, leg and foot protection....and yeah, Petra and another neighbor already [correctly] gave me a bunch of isht about that.


Ahhhh! Every safety class and talk I ever had just flashed before my eyes! How about: safety glasses, gloves, pants, boots, hardhat with faceshield and earmuffs and chaps? That's what I put on when I use the chainsaw. I know more than enough people that have hurt themselves using chainsaws. Sometimes is was just never using safety equipment and others it was that "Oh it's just one little limb" attitude. I'm glad they gave you crap and you should have a very minimum safety glasses.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr Chassin. I'm sure there were a few OSHA like violations in that there picture.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

in the words of Carlin, "Aw... batschitt!"

E ( & clan) does this:



echassin said:


> The owner let the house go into foreclosure, all of which is fine because the house is nice and will hopefully attract people who care about their stuff.
> 
> In the meantime... everybody was just ignoring it. ... We argued with the neighbor about this before, *even offered to do the work for her,* but she said "No, I like when plants _co-exist_".
> 
> ...




and youse bastids give grief?



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Every safety class and talk I ever had just flashed before my eyes! ...I'm glad they gave you crap and you should have a very minimum safety glasses.





Neptuno said:


> Mr Chassin. I'm sure there were a few OSHA like violations in that there picture.


Chick. En. Schitt.


OSHA only applies in a workplace; where it is needful to hold employers accountable, otherwise they'd let workers hack off limbs and say "his problem".


Doing useful stuff on one's own time is different.


Safety glasses Yes [ and maybe an athletic cup; considering the kick-back, crunch-ow facort ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> At it:
> 
> Always wear proper ear, eye, leg and foot protection....and yeah, Petra and another neighbor already [correctly] gave me a bunch of isht about that.


Well, he sorta did deserve a bit of razzing, even if he did do good work. Shoes woulda been a good start...and glasses, too.
But, no worries...I know how to apply a tourniquet. Of course, some sort of remnant stump needs to still exist, if'n yer gonna apply said tourniquet.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Well, he sorta did deserve a bit of razzing, even if he did do good work. Shoes woulda been a good start...and glasses, too.


Glasses Yes, shoes No; this is what pisses people off about OSHA crap. Hard rules wroted to cover any & all eventualities are absurd in most.

Always protect eyes; that's a given, they're expensive to replace.

But other stuff? Worst case is E's chainsaw bites Right and kicks back, which'll hit him right in the... (g)utz. [you can toss in an "n" there if you'd like. ]



pchassin said:


> But, no worries...I know how to apply a tourniquet. Of course, some sort of remnant stump needs to still exist, if'n yer gonna apply said tourniquet.


yeah. Tourniquet that ( ^ ).

No pics please. Would be way TMI. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> in the words of Carlin, "Aw... batschitt!"
> 
> E ( & clan) does this:
> 
> ...


I just needed a regulatory agency. 

You need bacon. You are a little cranky. 
:beer:

El t. 

In other news I was able to "procure" an awesome work bench


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> I do have lots of experience with rodents eating the wires though. I've rewired a few* tractors* in my day, Red pos, black neg, and blue for everything else, but since all you have is lights, ampere meter, key switch, starter switch, and a radio, it's not a major undertaking.


ON that note; the Ford Three Cylinder Tractor is about to have it's engine block dropped out over the next day or two. 
(I'm just having trouble with one Very Large Fastener on the front end that is currently soaking in Liquid Wrench and has my Great Granddad's Pipe Wrench on it...)

Pix to follow, and we'll be re-sleeving the cylinders and re-ringing the Pistons forthwith.

- PS _*FOUR DAYS GO BY?*_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Pix to follow, and we'll be re-sleeving the cylinders and re-ringing the Pistons forthwith.
> 
> - PS _*FOUR DAYS GO BY?*_


Ah, the joys of resleeving an engine block. A bit of advice, if you can get some dry ice to keep the sleeves in get it, if not keep them in the freezer until you're ready to drop them into place.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*All Things Scirocco - Late 2015 Edition*

Yeah, good tip. Thats what I read also- freeze the sleeves to aid getting them in, then act real quick like...

btw-
*All Things Scirocco - Late 2015 Edition
*
http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/lions_gate/sicario/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR0SDT2GeFg

Ooops, I read 'sicario' & thought it was _Scirocco_.... 

(Looks like a fun film anyway.)


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

@ TBerk
Just how old is a three cyl Ford tractor??.....saw 4 cyl gas Ford tractor, vintage early '50s when I was posted to Sable Island in the early '70s.....
This 3 cyl must be diesel considering it's sleeved.....saw those there as well......late '60s/early '70s vintage.....???
GL with your shrink job....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Well, he sorta did deserve a bit of razzing, even if he did do good work.


And I gave him shi*t because I know people that have been injured using chainsaws-broken neck on one, broken face and lost an eye on another and a few that have been hit in the head with limbs.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Hope you all are having a good day.


Happy couch, yep.


Evening is low stress too... and tapering off.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rocco.loco said:


> @ TBerk
> Just how old is a three cyl Ford tractor??.....saw 4 cyl gas Ford tractor, vintage early '50s when I was posted to Sable Island in the early '70s.....
> This 3 cyl must be diesel considering it's sleeved.....saw those there as well......late '60s/early '70s vintage.....???
> GL with your shrink job....


This one is Gas based, came sleeved like that from the Factory.

It's been around since at least the early Sixties because it was being used on the ol' Community Farm my mom helped set up way back then. 

The guy who owns it now just hollered back "I think it's a '64..."


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a quick one here, please.
What is that small pipe for? Vacuum, I presume? Just want to be sure, not used to injected heads. On mine, it's a coolant passage to the intake manifold.

And sorry for being scirocco-related in the non-scirocco related thread of the scirocco forum, but I like sciroccos and it's so fun to spell scirocco...

Pic.









Many thanks.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

That is the vacuum port that supplies air to the air shrouded fuel injectors.

Cool discussion about air shrouded injectors here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1661390-Air-Shrouded-Injectors


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Heh heh heh. 1st thing I said out loud was "air shrouds..."...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, now I see the air passage in the injector ports.
One more thing to block off, hehehe.

Thank you gentlemen. :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*All things BERK*

Well, it's the Family Name, not because of Cockney Rhyming Slang, but because of Ellis Island in fact. 

Just today I ran across this;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...essida-Cowell-my-real-life-dragon-island.html 

an article re: the Author of some (ostensibly) Children's stories about Dragons.

'How to Train your Dragon' ring any bells?

Turns out at least one of the characters comes from an *Isle named 'Berk'*. huh.. And as nonsensical and likely boring as that may be for everybody not me, the article turned out to be a good read about springs and summers spent on an undeveloped island owned by the author's father.

Check it out.

Hows that for Off Topic Being On Topic in the Chit-Chat Thread?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> Well, it's the Family Name, not because of Cockney Rhyming Slang, but because of Ellis Island in fact.
> 
> Just today I ran across this;
> 
> ...


That _is_ a great little Off Topic topic. Being "off the grid" sounds great. It should be mandated as a mental health-type exercise for everyone these days.

I want my own island. Hell, I even want dragons to live on it.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

We all need our own island nowadays.
And dragons to live on it.

And maybe some «Berk» to entertain us.




Or to tell the dragons to quiet down a little.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E and I were reading the newspaper this morning and the business section had an article about how Porsche was entering the electic car arena. The article called it a "Tesla-fighter". 

"There's some potential for interesting conversation", I said.

Said E, in response, "300 mile range. It won't get ya to Cincy."


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thats been the biggest gripe my main car enthusiast budy was coming up with; "I want to be able to drive where I like on a whim, tool around when I get there, and still get back home, without an overnight re-charge..."


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

My Westmoreland belt buckle came in the mail last week. Woo hoo

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...Porsche was entering the *electic* car arena. The article called it a "Tesla-fighter".
> 
> "There's some potential for interesting conversation", I said.
> 
> Said E, in response, "300 mile range. It won't get ya to Cincy."


Much potential.

You probably meant "electric", but could be spinning "eclectic".



Could so getcha to Cincy if'n you short it out, & if'n you don't mind being airborne & on fire, and arriving at Cincy twitching.

If you squint hard and look at it just right, Technology advances often by people saying, "This is such a cool idea... watch this! and hold my beer...".

At worst you get your 15 seconds of meteor-ish glory on YouTube. At best the same, plus you are your own lighting for a day or two. So where's the downside?

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

You put a House Fan on the roof and as it turns in the wind it will recharge the batteries, extending your range.

yeah.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So who here needs a rust-free, straight, running and driving '80 Scirocco? Mars red, "S" airdam, factory sunroof? It really needs to stay in the family but the current owner is in need of moving it along. $3500-ish, in Dayton. I will help with the sale if needed.

Only pics I have of it, hangin' with the Ho this spring. It now has 14s on it I believe.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Daun,

Is the camera playing tricks on the way the passenger door looks with respect to the front and rear panels?

love to know what the interior of that car looks like


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Daun,
> 
> Is the camera playing tricks on the way the passenger door looks with respect to the front and rear panels?
> 
> love to know what the interior of that car looks like


The passenger door has been painted.

The interior is in very nice shape - black with black pleather, woodgrain dash with cracking.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Isn't anyone gonna comment on VW and the goings on in the news 'round here? They installed software on their cars to defeat EPA testing, tsk, tsk.

Looks like the task falls to me.

Those naughty, nutty Germans are at it again. Trying to get world (or should I say Welt) domination once more. But only in a capitalistic way, this time.

Maybe we all should give 'em a bump and buy some stock since their ratings are in a bit of a slump.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...VW... installed software on their cars to defeat EPA testing.


So you're saying the Marshall plan worked.



pchassin said:


> ...in a capitalistic way, this time.


Ay-yup. Wie sagt mann "Worthless Yuppie uFck" auf Deutsche?



pchassin said:


> Maybe we all should... buy some stock since *it's dirt cheap and we know it'll bounce back.*


FTFY.

:laugh: + a :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> tasty car


pimp. :beer:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

pchassin said:


> They installed software on their cars to defeat EPA *(DEQ)* testing


I must think like a German engineer since that is the exact same reason I put MegaSquirt in my Scirocco :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ydrogs said:


> I must think like a German engineer since that is the exact same reason I put MegaSquirt in my Scirocco :laugh:


As the owner of one of these EPA defeating cars, I must hang my head in shame. 



And now, can I interest anyone in a slightly used TDI Sportwagen? I've heard new TDIs are gonna be CHEAP! 

(If and when they're allowed to start selling them...)

umpkin:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

At least I'm getting good gas millage in my TDI while I'm killing the ozone.

Nothing like making monthly payments for the next 4 years on something that is worthless


----------



## 85sciroccoMI (Apr 25, 2014)

Isn't it obvious that VW's climate scientists have determined that (as predicted in the 1970s) we aren't headed for global warming but instead global cooling and have decided to lead a guerrilla war against the upcoming ice age?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Doesn't this create a Whole Lot of Power Plant Upgrades for Scirocco chassis?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I've been waiting for some of the other manufacturers who have recently been caught doing a large & expensive, "Oopsie! We made a boo-boo!  Sorry about those airbags, sorry 'bout those ignition switches" to go off all crocodile tears and sanctimonious on VW.

How do you say, "schadenfreude" in German?


Oh. Right. Nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Isn't anyone gonna comment on VW and the goings on in the news 'round here? They installed software on their cars to defeat EPA testing, tsk, tsk.


Yep. You failed to take your shot; not saying it was a lay-up as such, but more like Gott in Himmel you coulda had that so easy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> And now, can I interest anyone in a slightly used TDI Sportwagen?


Wrap it up, I'll take it. Cheap, of course. 

My take? First, WTH were they thinking? Do they know how many people tune these cars? It was only a matter of time.

But second, go VW! They found the best thing to do with over-reaching EPA bullsh*t standards - thumb their nose at it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> They found the best thing to do with over-reaching EPA bullsh*t standards - thumb their nose at it.


Hmm. I'm of two minds on that topic, which is OK (I'm a Gemini, we're born to be schizophrenic :laugh.

I am impressed by the technological advances of the last couple of decades; engines (both diesel & gasoline fueled) have become much cleaner running, more powerful, more responsive, all sorts of good stuff.

But I hate working on them because they're a collection of silicon chips, which are difficult to troubleshoot, and more difficult to work around and fake something up so one can limp home.

I agree with your wording of "EPA bullsh*t standards" to the extent that I think at some point people in general just have to realize that exhaust is... exhaust. It can only be made so clean and no more. What comes out of you car's exhaust is just not gonna smell all lemony- fresh or minty, no more than it would coming out your own exhaust (and it don't matter much your diet).

But engines are cleaner, less smog and grey-brown clouds over urban areas, so... paying attention to emissions has been worthwhile IMO.

Perhaps we're at a point of diminishing returns, in regards to petroleum fueled IC engines.

Another (obvious) approach is to simply drive smaller, lighter vehicles; less often & less distance. Takes less fuel to move less mass less distance, or am I ufcking up the math?

But that would wreck the US economy, wouldn't it? :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> But engines are cleaner, less smog and grey-brown clouds over urban areas, so... paying attention to emissions has been worthwhile IMO.
> 
> Perhaps we're at a point of diminishing returns, in regards to petroleum fueled IC engines.


I don't disagree, with either point. And I should also point out that this could quickly become a more political conversation, which is rarely good in a forum such as this.

So I'm changing the topic. 

Anyone remember my post from a year-ish ago?



vwdaun said:


> Sorry, was out of town making an addition to the fleet. Like I really NEED another project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the 'ol bird won't be flying this year. The major reason would be that the Navion didn't sell until July, which was to finance a nice chunk of the restoration. I had started on a few smaller (cheaper) projects, which are all things to that need done before it flies again anyway. With the Navion gone, I've been concentrating many of my evenings and some weekend time as well on progressing with the project. Currently I'm working on the cabin area, including a new windshield, new headliner, shoulder harnesses, and refinishing the metalwork inside. (door frames etc.) The last part has lead to a lot more paint removal than originally intended at this stage but... well, that will give more time to start polishing over the winter. :laugh:

A few random pics from the past few months... and one or two of the intended finished look. (Well, picture dark blue in the areas shown in red.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Great to see an update on the '57 C-172 Daun!

Looking to seeing this Cessna with new paint on it and flying again in Ohio someday


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> So who here needs a rust-free, straight, running and driving '80 Scirocco? Mars red, "S" airdam, factory sunroof? It really needs to stay in the family but the current owner is in need of moving it along. $3500-ish, in Dayton. I will help with the sale if needed.
> 
> Only pics I have of it, hangin' with the Ho this spring. It now has 14s on it I believe.



My friend Matt just told me last night he bought this!!

Matt has had a few VW's over the years and he knows what it is and will be taking good care of her.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I guess Im driving this to H2Oi this year:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

^^^ Specs on those wheels??


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi all, been a while since I posted. Sorry bout that. Work has been killing me lately, and we've had a bunch of family drama over the past month which isn't fun either. Nothing between me and L, but with her and her sister who came to Cincy last year. Blah. And Q, who is now 9 months and climbing, has been ... "challenging" lately. He had a bout of stomach virus which as a first-time parent is scary as hell, then shortly after had a trip to the ED due to a bonked head. All is well but it's stressful to say the least. 

Despite the setbacks, I managed to finally get the KZ400 that I have been wrenching on fired up last night. Hopefully I can get it completely assembled and on the road in a few days, I can at least ride it maybe another month if the weather cooperates. Once it is in a state of semi-complete, the plan is to bring the Scirocco from it's storage unit down to Columbus and in to the garage so I can start getting things figured out for it. We'll see. Getting wrench time right now is tough, by the time I get home from work, make dinner, do dishes, put Q to bed, make breakfast for me and L for the morning, get my clothes set out for the next day, it's about 9:30 PM, I go out and wrench for about an hour or two, then I'm up at 5:45 AM to start it all over again. (With Q waking up a couple times during the night as well) Now I see some advantages to having a kid while you are young. 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

charlie_murphy! said:


> My friend Matt just told me last night he bought this!!
> 
> Matt has had a few VW's over the years and he knows what it is and will be taking good care of her.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Danny let me know that someone local bought it. Matt should introduce himself in these parts...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My dear Lord B.,

Steady on young man.

If Life be not a challenge, it's savor will not satisfy...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> My dear Lord B.,
> 
> Steady on young man.
> 
> If Life be not a challenge, it's savor will not satisfy...


Yes what T said. 

The worries of caring for someone else more than you do yourself rewards you in ways that are unexplained by meager words alone. 

Brendan it is just wonderful. Forge on man!!

T.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Brendan: 
I sympathize with you, my friend. Just wait until Q starts walking! :laugh: 
While Isaac is great, he absolutely kicks my ass some days. 
It's not entirely unusual for me to take the little bouncy ball out for a walk (flashlight in hand, now) at 9:30, maybe 10:00pm, just so he can burn energy. 
I think I've got him to sleep before 11:45 once this week....  
And, he is my job 5 nights (sometimes 6) out of 7 - Das Katie works nights. 

Agreed - this is why people generally have kids when they're younger.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And Now, for something Completely Different!*

On another forum a fellow poster turned me on to the artist's work; Nebezial. (I forget, but I think he might be Czech...)

The quality of art is outstanding, but this particular one, related to Superman and Lois Lane, was more than noteworthy.

(It is Safe For Work on the face of things, but might open up a can of worms if your little ones aren't at least in their late teens...)

In any case, enjoy, and explore the other works of Art as well...

first-time-is-always-awkward


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement, all.

I sometimes think it's hard for us, then I hear other people's stories and can't imagine. (hell, anyone who has more than one kid I have no idea how they do it) Cuppie, with Katie working at night- wow. L was thinking about getting some sort of job at some point, maybe medical home-billing/coding so she could still watch the little guy but right now I don't see how it would be possible. It's hard enough with just me working 50+ hours a week. Makes it hard to get anything else done but I am thankful for the little time that I do have, and I'm really looking forward to when he can help me with my projects and such if he has the interest to do so. 

Brendan


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> Danny let me know that someone local bought it. Matt should introduce himself in these parts...


Will do...

I'm sure he's on here but not super active these days.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ... blah "related to Superman and Lois Lane"...


TBerk, from what I know of you; you seem a Tech- type guy.

But dude, if you don't know your Niven (Larry) we gonna have problems.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_of_Steel,_Woman_of_Kleenex


:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> TBerk, from what I know of you; you seem a Tech- type guy.
> 
> But dude, if you don't know your Niven (Larry) we gonna have problems.
> 
> ...


Yeah. See, now, the trouble isn't whether or not I have ever read it, it's that I've never taken enough time to actually RANT a reply down on paper.

Dude is one of my favorite Authors but dam'n if he didn't get most all the whole dam'n thing Wrong.

I dont even think I'd have to leave the Seventies era of Canon material to fix all his seemingly insurmountable problems.

Now, I ask you. Do I really have to go back and re-read the dam'n thing, dam'n it, and 'splain what it is the hell I am b*tch'n about?

dam'n it...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

dam'n...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Do I really have to go back and re-read the dam'n thing, dam'n it, and 'splain what it is the hell I am b*tch'n about?


No. That you understood the reference gets you points by the 1x, that you* think *gets you points by the 10x.

:beer:


I love Niven, hard sci- fi; what if?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> No. That you understood the reference gets you points by the 1x, that you* think *gets you points by the 10x.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...


My first reaction when I saw this was *"Hey! I'm smart! I think! * Why the ufck don't have any idea what they're talking about?!

So I glanced into the two links, and while trying to figure out what they're talking about or why it's important, I remembered: "Oh yeah, when Karl is involved, I _never_ know WTF is going on! And then I thought: "So, they'll reference this, but they grump if they have to reference Bentley".

So, all teasing aside, can one of y'all fill me in (and whoever else might also be wondering but is too afraid to admit they don't get the reference and/or don't think) with a synopsis of the topic and why it's relevant/important?

I did get that it has something to do with the anatomy of Superman's privates and how they may or may not "mesh" with human female privates. But I guess what I'm really curious about is:

Is this what folks turn to when they're burned out on regular porn?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I have no idea...... 


Especially for my Canadian friends: 
19 Times Canada Confused The Hell Out Of Everyone On Tumblr


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> My first reaction when I saw this was *"Hey! I'm smart! I think! *


yep you are, and do. You just haven't developed this taste, yet.

Ref's to Niven are like Scotch. At first "phauugh! Dirty socks!" but after a couple of shots you can get to where you can taste the heather & peat.

Niven wrote (still does) Hard Sci-Fi, by which I mean he'll take an idea an run with it, see where it goes, the consequences intentional & otherwise.

Well written Science Fiction is always and only based on... we don't know How to do that yet, but when we learn it, what may be the result?

You being a medical type person... you might enjoy this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Gift_from_Earth

It's only Sci-Fi in the sense of not being real. The ethical questions it brings up are as current as this moment.

Go find out (ask P to request & pickup from yer local library).


Niven at his best is why I cringe & hate bookstores that co-mingle Sci-Fi with Fantasy (sword & sorcery BS, bodice ripping and chain-mail chastity). Hairy Potter & the Search for the Roll of Charmin... it never runs out, always a few more sheets left when you need to wipe your....

Freaking magic is nonsense.

Sci-Fi isn't, we just haven't figured out how to do it yet.


I worked with a guy at McM, he had tattoos, piercings and studs & stuff to make airport security guys get all stiff and check their holsters... bloody freaking genius he was. Perfect balance of old school analog look at the diagram & new-age plug in the laptop and find out what the ECM shows for a fault.

He had a T-shirt, "SCIENCE! It works, btiches..."

Great shirt, and one smart mo'ufcker.




echassin said:


> So, all teasing aside, can one of y'all fill me in (and whoever else might also be wondering but is too afraid to admit they don't get the reference and/or don't think) with a synopsis of the topic and why it's relevant/important?


Basically, Superman having sex is just a really really really bad date for whatever woman is involved. Terminally & fatally bad.




echassin said:


> Is this what folks turn to when they're burned out on regular porn?


I don't know. And... nothing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I have no idea......
> 
> 
> Especially for my Canadian friends:
> 19 Times Canada Confused The Hell Out Of Everyone On Tumblr


So today in Canadian news (Southern Ontario in particular), and I **** you not...

1. They are seeking a murder suspect who shot someone.....with an arrow. (Kitchener...where my daughter lives)

2. Closer to home....police have turned over the search for two of three buffalo to the SPCA...the third got hit by two cars, yes, it might take two to get the job done, and the archer was busy shooting people apparently. This was on the QEW, a big four lane highway, in Niagara. We could blame 'murrica because it is within 25nm of Buffalo NY.....

This is just normal. In other news, I am crawling back under my rock....not allowed to see sunlight apparently. :wave:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Hi all, been a while since I posted. Sorry bout that. Work has been killing me lately, and we've had a bunch of family drama over the past month which isn't fun either. Nothing between me and L, but with her and her sister who came to Cincy last year. Blah. And Q, who is now 9 months and climbing, has been ... "challenging" lately. He had a bout of stomach virus which as a first-time parent is scary as hell, then shortly after had a trip to the ED due to a bonked head. All is well but it's stressful to say the least.
> 
> Despite the setbacks, I managed to finally get the KZ400 that I have been wrenching on fired up last night. Hopefully I can get it completely assembled and on the road in a few days, I can at least ride it maybe another month if the weather cooperates. Once it is in a state of semi-complete, the plan is to bring the Scirocco from it's storage unit down to Columbus and in to the garage so I can start getting things figured out for it. We'll see. Getting wrench time right now is tough, by the time I get home from work, make dinner, do dishes, put Q to bed, make breakfast for me and L for the morning, get my clothes set out for the next day, it's about 9:30 PM, I go out and wrench for about an hour or two, then I'm up at 5:45 AM to start it all over again. (With Q waking up a couple times during the night as well) Now I see some advantages to having a kid while you are young.
> 
> Brendan


Sad to hear, about Q, I know what your talking about your wrench time, the twins are now 10 month old, and they still woke up about a dozen time, and with the little boy now 8, when I finally got some spare time, all I want to do is to got to sleep. never tough my 1.8T swap would take 3 years!!!!!

at least you got them young, lol, I start to think I was a bit too old to start all over again, but I know that in a year or two everything will be back to normal.

BTW little boy turn 8 today, damn time flies


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey......peeps.

you can hardly tell the front wheels are red and the back orange:laugh:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

What is the story behind the *Ü* in the numberplate? Not especially this numberplate, i've seen many of them in pictures from gatherings.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Silly stuff to make it seem more German to the average American


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:laugh: got it, thanks for answering :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

OSLer said:


> :laugh: got it, thanks for answering :thumbup:


Does it change things in German or is it plain stupid?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Niven at his best is why I cringe & hate bookstores that co-mingle Sci-Fi with Fantasy (sword & sorcery BS, bodice ripping and chain-mail chastity)...


Yep, what he said. Schtupid first guy mixed them together, now everybody (Bookstores) is doing it.

'Man of Steel, Woman of Kleenex' was ground breaking in it's time- it took a hard and seemingly realistic look at a 'What if Just One Thing Was Different?' (in this case there really is a Superman...) and conjectures, OK, now what? 

Trouble for Lois Lane on the face of things, but I took great exception to the fundamental assumptions the author took. 

In a nutshell; reproducing the energy of a Red Sun solves a whole lot of the issues.

In any case, this is indeed a great off topic, cause this is the Chit-Chat Thread, exploration.
Now, go read some Robert Heinlein...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Yesterday an 18 wheeler jackknifed, came across four lanes and up the entrance ramp where my wife was getting on the highway. She had her parents in the car, on the way to her dad's chemo. Wife & dad are bruised up pretty bad but ok. Her mom couldn't move or feel anything; found a clot on her spinal column, in her neck in th ER. Had emergency surgery late last night. Today she's in a lot of pain but has movement back everywhere. Still can't feel her hands. Hopefully as the swelling goes dowm she'll get everything back. This is the second head-on wreck for my wife in two years, neither her fault, and neither avoidable... and the second time in the last 10 or so her mom was in a crash and needed emergency surgery.

Gotta say though, as much as I love my Rocco, there's something to be said for safety of modern cars. This car certainly saved their lives...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Headed to the Caribbean for a week, so have fun all and try to make it to the next page.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Have fun on your Caribbean vacation


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> Yesterday an 18 wheeler jackknifed, came across four lanes and up the entrance ramp where my wife was getting on the highway.


Wow, that sounds scary, hope everything works out OK.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

echassin said:


> Wow, that sounds scary, hope everything works out OK.


Thanks! Everyone is doing better today but her mom needs another surgery on Wednesday.

Small town PD is closed on weekends & probably tomorrow. We don't know where they towed the car, don't have a police report, no info on the truck driver, and the officer kept her driver's license. Haven't heard a thing from the truck's insurance company. As much as I hate to do it, I think we're going to have to lawyer up on this one.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Headed to the Caribbean for a week, so have fun all and try to make it to the next page.



Just got back from mine. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Such adventures we had this past weekend!

1) On the way home from Popeye's with dinner, an SUV turned left torwards me while I was crossing an intersection in the Stepchild, which resulted in swerving, braking, and spinning out to a stop on the far side of said intersection, having hit nothing and nobody, and all the while the SUV toodling on his way, oblivious. Onlookers in other cars were as stunned as I, but no harm, no foul *wipes forehead* *phew*. Biggest reason to leave your Mk1's at home, IMO *dons flame suit*.

2) Project "clean up our neighbor's isht" continued. For 17 years, we had to look at our neighbor's unkept brush/weed mess. They're gone and the place is empty, so we decided to step up and do what needed to be done, for fear that our new neighbors might not know the difference between invasive species and a well kept yard.

The mess:


The good trees that the mess killed :


A chain saw made quick work of it all, but the chain is lubricated by a steady stream of oil from a reservoir, and combined with sawdust, cakes the machine so badly that it can't just be put away. It's gotta be taken apart and cleaned or the mess makes its way into the clutch and who knows what else:


When we finished with that, I took the clan to the beach and dinner in the Cabby, and while in the city, the clutch cable did this:


We got home by stopping a minimum number of times, using the starter while in 1st to get moving when we did have to stop, and shifting carefully without the clutch the rest of the time.

It was dark by the time we got home, but no problem, I have a spare cable and I've done this before, and I'm a pro (astute observers will note that I always say this before admitting a screwup ). I decide to do it in the driveway, in the dark. I won't even bother getting the work light. I get the loop off the pedal by feel, and then I go to the bay and yank (I do _not_ remember having to pull this hard...) to get the thing out of the firewall, only to end up with the *speedometer* cable in my hand :facepalm:. So I got to put in the new clutch cable _and_ I got to take the dash apart to thread the speedo cable back through 

All's well that ends well, but I figured y'all might feel better about your weekend by reading about ours


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Sounds about typical, our cars are invisible and we should operate them as such. Of course we all know you get an SUV FOR THE IMPROVED VISIBILITY...because you sit up high. Makes no nevermind if you are glued to a critical text message.....:banghead: Anyway, good job on successful evasive driving. Idiots.

As for the cleanup...looks like a normal day of "gardening" here. I still have a cut up ash to move but it wll wait till the ground is frozen (and weeding finally stops for the season). I have opted to do garden upgrades this year because once they are done, they are done. A sidewalk stays that way, no question.

Unlike her highness. You may recall her shifting difficulties were from a badly mangled clutch friction disc. After some time and several borrowed sets of muscles, I have been driving her this summer, for like a whole month! And how does she thank me? The ever loving friggin' smell of petrol. as in, a decent pool of it. Under the right rear axle. SOOOO not impressed. Wrenching time continues to be fractured and unpredictable due to my mother's ailing health, so I have just not bothered to get dirty/dig into big car jobs, and I really don't need more disappointment in my life right now. Next year will be my car year, I hope. And the garden will care for itself with all my renovations...all designed to reduce maintenance (still need to do the deck...it will make that decision for us since it is rotting out from underfoot; hope it has another winter in it!). That's it from here.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Cathy :wave:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Your evasive maneuvers incident makes me nervous about driving mine on California streets.
Hell, people don't see me in my Subaru, driving the Scirocco will probably be like Mad Max.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Hi Cathy :wave:



Hi El T!!! :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Nithing big to report out here. Miss you guys.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cut some trees this evening and Mason was taking pictures around the house. He thought this would be a good one to show Eric on how a "sawman" should be dressed in safety gear.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Cut some trees this evening and Mason was taking pictures around the house. He thought this would be a good one to show Eric on how a "sawman" should be dressed in safety gear.


Wow, proper headgear and gloves 'n such. Do you have boots to match?

E likes to run around barefoot like a giddy toddler who's just gotten away from his nanny. It's a reaction to being forced into "proper" adult behavior.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Whoopsie-daisy.
Looks like I posted under E's name...is that some sort of VW cardinal sin?

In my defense, I had to pull him away from the computer because he was trying to make some sort of comment comparing blade sizes.

A "my blade is bigger then your blade" type of line.

Bad E, bad.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Whoopsie-daisy.
> 
> In my defense, I had to pull him away from the computer because he was trying to make some sort of comment comparing blade sizes.
> 
> ...


I would say his bar is definitely longer than mine. But, mine is a Stihl and a fine saw. Actually dropped a tree on it awhile back and it survived. My land used to be pasture, 40 or so years ago, so the trees aren't huge and a large bar isn't needed, generally. And yes, steel toe boots too. Keep in mind that I cleared the trees for 500'+ of driveway, septic field, house lot and yard so having the right gear was a must.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

7 days with no chatter? not good. well over the weekend I went over to Hans Foreign Auto Parts and picked up a few goodies, decent front fenders a dome light and a glove box. 

They only have 3 Sciroccos in the yard right now. 




































Well, 2 1/2.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> 7 days with no chatter? not good. well over the weekend I went over to Hans Foreign Auto Parts and picked up a few goodies, decent front fenders a dome light and a glove box.
> 
> They only have 3 Sciroccos in the yard right now.
> 
> Well, 2 1/2.


Yeah, it's been very quiet around here lately. Everybody must be wintering up.

_Only_ 3 Roccos???? I'm so jealous! There isn't a single one in any of the salvage yards around here. Ask if they have any Sciroccos and you get a blank stare!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bah. 3 less on the road. I wonder how many are left? First the Mk1's, and now it seems that all the Mk2's are disappearing fast...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

PA Rocco said:


> Yeah, it's been very quiet around here lately. Everybody must be wintering up.
> 
> _Only_ 3 Roccos???? I'm so jealous! There isn't a single one in any of the salvage yards around here. Ask if they have any Sciroccos and you get a blank stare!


This. I've never seen one in a yard around here.

Brendan


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> This. I've never seen one in a yard around here.
> 
> Brendan



I saw a gold-ish color S2 about a year ago in the grocery store parking lot. I think it's the first live Rocco I've seen since we traded our '86 back in '98. I was tempted to wait for the owner to come out of the store, but my wife was with me... and we were in a rush (when are we not?). 

July of this year I saw my first live Corrado since about '95 or so. A red one I followed onto the highway on the way to work. Looked to be in good shape, and I even got to see the spoiler lift as it left me and my Dakota in its dust.

But yeah, nothing in the bone yards at all.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I brought a Corrado to Cincy a handful of years ago. Proof:




















I still miss that car.

Brendan


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

might go pick up the scirocco Saturday morning to go store her for the winter, if it happen, this will be my first ride since 2012, and the first with the 1.8T 
if all things goes well, might be on the road next summer


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I brought a Corrado to Cincy a handful of years ago. Proof:
> 
> I still miss that car.
> 
> Brendan


Nice! I always wanted one but it wasn't to be. At least I can say I drove a Corrado. I test drove a few back in '91 or so, but as I recall, they were $25k or so, which at the time was WAY over my budget.


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I brought a Corrado to Cincy a handful of years ago. Proof:
> 
> 
> I still miss that car.
> ...


Nice Corrado, super clean looking... but it's gone? Here is my stable.... I could bring my Corrado, but I really just wanna show up in a Scirocco. 

The Corrado was out of commission for a while because I stripped the control arm nutserts but she's good now. Could even take the 911.... as it's basically my most reliable car.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Multipass said:


> Nice Corrado, super clean looking... but it's gone? Here is my stable.... I could bring my Corrado, but I really just wanna show up in a Scirocco.
> 
> The Corrado was out of commission for a while because I stripped the control arm nutserts but she's good now. Could even take the 911.... as it's basically my most reliable car.



Sadly yes, I needed to downsize, (I think at the time I had 5 cars!!) But I sold the Corrado, the MKII Golf, and my Audi CQ all within a year or two so that we could put a down payment on a house. You've got a dream stable though, seriously, I'd be more interested if you brought the 911 to Cincy. :laugh:

One day though I want to have all the Type 53 cars in one garage. Mk1 + 2 Sciroccos, and a Corrado. I've owned all three but never all at the same time, haha.

Brendan


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Sadly yes, I needed to downsize, (I think at the time I had 5 cars!!) But I sold the Corrado, the MKII Golf, and my Audi CQ all within a year or two so that we could put a down payment on a house. You've got a dream stable though, seriously, I'd be more interested if you brought the 911 to Cincy. :laugh:
> 
> One day though I want to have all the Type 53 cars in one garage. Mk1 + 2 Sciroccos, and a Corrado. I've owned all three but never all at the same time, haha.
> 
> Brendan


Thanks! I do enjoy my stable. The 911 is awfully fun and I just got into autocrossing it this year. It's getting stiffer torsion bars over the winter so hopefully I'll be more competitive next year. I would bring it to Cincy but I'd be scared. It's well insured but with classic insurance, plus it's grey market so not super replaceable.

I did have the trifecta... until I sold my mk1 to Randall. I need to talk to him and see how he's doing! I fall out of the Vortex hard frequently, but right now I got my firefox setup on multiple computers so I'm active for the time being.

Ultimately, I only wanted to keep cars that I could race, or at least drive spiritedly. The mk1 needed body work and once done was going to be a show car being as rare as it is (Storm).

Either way, it's nice to be back in the Scirocco forum in some capacity. I haven't been super active since about 2008. Maybe someday you'll get a Corrado again? I know one for sale around here for fairly cheapish. :beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:wave:

Hi everybody! I haven't been around in a while, figured I'd say hello.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't been around in a while, figured I'd say hello.


Hello!! :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't been around in a while, figured I'd say hello.


Who are you?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

His name is Chris...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> His name is Chris...


...And he has a beard. (unless something drastic happened)

Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Who are you?


I don't even know anymore.... :sly:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I don't even know anymore.... :sly:


If you have a beard?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> If you have a beard?


I currently do. 

Last shave: Christmas Eve.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I currently do.
> 
> Last shave: Christmas Eve.


Cool cool.

I don't see the Capri listed in your sig, what happened to it?

Also, this is what happened with your wheels


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Han's*

Is that the Han's thats just north of Minneappolis ?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

m.design said:


> Is that the Han's thats just north of Minneappolis ?


Yes it is, they are north of Elk River, MN


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you know how great it is to drive a scirocco back after 2 years!!!! Even if I only drove it from the towing to the garage (500ft) it make my day, am will work hard next sring to have that car on the road by next summer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> I don't see the Capri listed in your sig, what happened to it?
> 
> Also, this is what happened with your wheels


I never had a Capri, I assume you mean the Manta? I sold it last year sometime, I didn't foresee getting anything done on it anytime soon and needed to make some room.

Rabbit looks great on those wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Morning, everyone! :wave: 
Getting cold in these parts - need to put a little car away for the winter soon.  

Still trying to get rid of a pair of Quantums here. Have a few people who've expressed interest, but none will commit. :banghead: 
Team Chassin: You _know_ you want a new project! Luke's going to be wanting a car soon, I believe?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> Still trying to get rid of a pair of Quantums here. Have a few people who've expressed interest, but none will commit. :banghead:
> Team Chassin: You _know_ you want a new project! Luke's going to be wanting a car soon, I believe?


I was going to say something loving and supportive in regards to L's "wants". 
Like..."And everybody in hell wants icewater."

The young lad needs to understand the concept of _getting a job!!!_


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pchassin said:


> .....The young lad needs to understand the concept of _getting a job!!!_


Good for you folks! I wish more parents I know felt the same way. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Still trying to get rid of a pair of Quantums here...Team Chassin: You _know_ you want a new project!


I'd be *all over* them if they had the tranverse mounted 4 cylinder Synchro setup, but only to rape them for parts. The Stepchild needs twice the horsepower and twice as many driven wheels .


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I never had a Capri, I assume you mean the Manta? I sold it last year sometime, I didn't foresee getting anything done on it anytime soon and needed to make some room.
> 
> Rabbit looks great on those wheels! :thumbup:


Oh yes, Manta! :banghead: Too bad it's gone, do you know if the new owner is taking good care of it?

And thanks! :wave:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh yes, Manta! :banghead: Too bad it's gone, do you know if the new owner is taking good care of it?
> 
> And thanks! :wave:


I think he was using it for parts for one he was restoring. Mine was very rusty, so unless somebody with more money (and welders) than brains bought it, there's not much chance of survival.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

pchassin said:


> I was going to say something loving and supportive in regards to L's "wants".
> Like..."And everybody in hell wants icewater."


 LOL! :laugh:



> The young lad needs to understand the concept of _getting a job!!!_


 That I can understand. 



echassin said:


> I'd be *all over* them if they had the tranverse mounted 4 cylinder Synchro setup, but only to rape them for parts. The Stepchild needs twice the horsepower and twice as many driven wheels .


 Well, you're no help, sir.  
Come on, E. You know that you want something for yourself that can be used as a truck when needed.....  
(I know, y'all have the RX. But, that's the wife unit's trucklet!)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I think he was using it for parts for one he was restoring. Mine was very rusty, so unless somebody with more money (and welders) than brains bought it, there's not much chance of survival.


Ah, bummer. I didn't know it was that rusty, too bad.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone what to sell me a small t3t4 internally waste gated 5bolt turbo??

Just wondering.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Sometimes we post a bunch of random stuff because nobody else posts anything, but there's some good chit chat goin' on, so P. and I are posting a bunch of stuff because...stuff 

My ex-Honda Spree turned pit-bike ran like isht because I had a $20 EBay carburetor on it, so to fix that I bought--you guessed it--another $20 EBay carburetor, and, predictably, the thing still runs like isht :


Then I got to fix a bunch of plaster that fell off the garage ceiling during a rainstorm because a bathroom roof vent pipe came undone and rain was pouring into the ceiling. Ah, the joys of Home Ownership :facepalm: :

Poor Marlene. She was P.O.'d that plaster dust fell on her. To top it all off, I opened the garage door without moving the ladder and.... That was after P suggested I put Marlene out of harm's way, and I responded with "_it'll be fiiiiiine!"_. No harm, no foul, but it took all weekend to get her all comfortable again. She's worth it.

Keith got a light-up football for his 10th birthday (and a new bike):


And he had some friends over:

His idea of a good time is to "just have a party with all of my friends so we can play all day." Nothing says weekend relaxation like a house full of kids making good use of every toy and ball. As to why half of them have identical glasses, that is not clear to me .

For what it's worth, we topped off the party the following day with a visit from his favorite cousin. It is noteworthy because of the mountain of bacon that we put in our bellies. No pics of that though; by then we were all too tired to follow through on the "pics or it didn't happen" rule...

...so instead, here's a picture of a hawk using the Cabby as a hunting perch:

It gave quite the disdainful look before moving on to hunt the various chipmucks and bunnies in its domain.
We were pleasantly surprised that it didn't scratch the paint at all with its talons.

That is all. Carry on.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, because pics of childrens..... 

Outside, maybe "helping" Dad do leaves: 

 


And, mmm, Spaghetti-Os! Messy messy food!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


>


"Be careful Isaac! You're getting some of that in your mouth!"


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, by the time he was done, all of it did, in fact, make it into his mouth. He just needed to take a short "play with the food" break.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> My ex-Honda Spree turned pit-bike ran like isht because I had a $20 EBay carburetor on it, so to fix that I bought--you guessed it--another $20 EBay carburetor, and, predictably, the thing still runs like isht :


I am in carburetor hell myself actually. I finally got my KZ400 back together and fired it up for the first time about a month ago. Well, fast forward to today, and I still cannot get it to run correctly. It doesn't help that it has carburetors on it that are about 40 years old and there are literally ZERO parts available for it. My next step is to yank the old Kehins off and put on a set of nice new Mikuni's but that is money I don't currently have and the riding season is very nearly over. :thumbdown:

Pic of the pile:









I wish fuel-injection on bikes was cost effective but the Mikuni's are about $200 a set and then I still have to tune them which requires jets and slides and such, and time, which has become very valuable to Laura I mean ME lately... 

Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Have you tried Dennis Kirk for carb parts?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

For those not on FB, I've started a little project for the Sciroccos. Because building garages is fun in Nov/Dec.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> For those not on FB, I've started a little project for the Sciroccos. Because building garages is fun in Nov/Dec.



That is awesome! :thumbup: I so need to do this. Convincing other members of the household of that fact is a whole other matter. :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> That is awesome! :thumbup: I so need to do this. Convincing other members of the household of that fact is a whole other matter. :laugh:


There was no convincing here. She's into cars, though they're Mopars and if she is going to get her GTX restored, we need a proper garage. Interestingly, when I mentioned many years ago that I would put a lift in the garage we built, her response was "Of course." Like there was no question that we wouldn't have one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> There was no convincing here. She's into cars, though they're Mopars and if she is going to get her GTX restored, we need a proper garage. Interestingly, when I mentioned many years ago that I would put a lift in the garage we built, her response was "Of course." Like there was no question that we wouldn't have one.


You know, instead of buying another car, I should plan on buying a lift. I have the perfect shop for it. Yet I still lay on the concrete... :banghead:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> There was no convincing here. She's into cars, though they're Mopars and if she is going to get her GTX restored, we need a proper garage. Interestingly, when I mentioned many years ago that I would put a lift in the garage we built, her response was "Of course." Like there was no question that we wouldn't have one.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: That's like the greatest thing ever! Kudos to both of you!

And I shouldn't leave the impression here that my wife gives me grief or anything. She's kind of into cars too, and she's been nothing but supportive of all my Rocco insanity - and the voice of reason when I need it too. :laugh:




Iroczgirl said:


> You know, instead of buying another car, I should plan on buying a lift. I have the perfect shop for it. Yet I still lay on the concrete... :banghead:


Ironically, my work is getting rid of a nice lift that I could probably get for cheap but my garage ceiling is hardly high enough for me to stand up straight. It's really nothing more than a closed in area under the back porch. My property is such that I can't build a garage anywhere. So it looks like I'll be laying on concrete as long as I'm able to wrench, I'm afraid.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

PA Rocco said:


> Ironically, my work is getting rid of a nice lift that I could probably get for cheap but my garage ceiling is hardly high enough for me to stand up straight. It's really nothing more than a closed in area under the back porch. My property is such that I can't build a garage anywhere. So it looks like I'll be laying on concrete as long as I'm able to wrench, I'm afraid.


Now that's quite the bummer


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> You know, instead of buying another car, I should plan on buying a lift. I have the perfect shop for it. Yet I still lay on the concrete... :banghead:


you know you want it back


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> you know you want it back


And now you can http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5322517135.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ydrogs said:


> And now you can http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/5322517135.html


I know. I'm trying to arrange something. I don't have the time to go to Seattle right now. The owner and I had communicated before, and the plan was for me to swing up around Christmas.

...but then he throws it on CL anyway. :banghead:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

So, I just traded the Alfa for this E30.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice! Probably a bit less nerve racking daily driver, eh?

Is it a 318 or 325?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

-camber said:


> Nice! Probably a bit less nerve racking daily driver, eh?
> 
> Is it a 318 or 325?


I'm hoping so, lol. The S4 is my daily driver anyway, but in any case I figure the market for E30s is a bit more consistent than the market for FWD Alfas.

It's a 318is.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice Chris.

I had that same model and color for 1 week about 4 years ago..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I'm hoping so, lol. The S4 is my daily driver anyway, but in any case I figure the market for E30s is a bit more consistent than the market for FWD Alfas.
> 
> It's a 318is.


My fave. I used to have a 318i.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Not at this house:
Happy Thanksgiving, everybody.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah but...

not like I'm gonna become a veg-head, but _Mutts_ is a great comic.

Good quote.


:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

on the page, I now have the top five "most recently replied to" slots...

And I've been bored, had a nap or two.


Y'all need to wake up, have some coffee, burp ("hmm... tastes like turkey..") and get functional.


or not.  Tomorrow is good, too.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

six


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

You kids, get off my lawn. Damn kids these days


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Damn kids all days


FTFY. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Recuperating.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Nevermind


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oof. Sooooo done with turkey.

Someone bring on the Christmas food groups.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

pchassin said:


> Oof. Sooooo done with turkey.
> 
> Someone bring on the Christmas food groups.


I'll be eating leftovers for another 5 days. :laugh:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

What do y'all think of the new Alfa in the U.S.?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Dont know too much about the New Alfa just yet, only the tail end of a web advert I saw.

I was sorry to see them depart the US, way back when, along w/ Fiat/Lancia around the same time... I suppose I'm happy they are back, in the US (sr).


edit- Page Ownership demands;

http://preview.netcarshow.com/Lancia-Beta_HPE-1978-1024-01.jpg <-- link, cause it's big.

Used to drive one of these when I was a high school senior, runs to Berkeley (and the surrounding Grizzly Peak rd) where a blast, btw- very Mk1 -ish...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Yep, Fiat/Lancia did some nice stuff (Fiat X-1/9, Lancia Scorpion aka 031 MonteCarlo), but once in New Zealand I saw one of these (first glace from behind at about 30 meters away):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_Sprint

...and my first thought was to wonder why VW had sold a different version of the MK2 Scirocco to the rest of the world than we got in North America. Clean lines, proper proportions, 4x round headlights, alloys to drool over...

Then got closer and saw the badging.

But still... look at what they were getting out of those engines! The 1.3L boxer 4 ultimately made it to 85 HP (with 2x twin-throat *carbs*), and the last edition was a 1.7 boxer 4 (same carb arrangement) making 116 HP. Contemporary of the VW 16v, and making almost the same HP.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it to early to start making Christmas Wish Lists?

I believe not, because E has been making such noises on a different thread.

Anyway, this isn't about me. But, jeez, the other Queen of the household, now _she_ has needs.
Not much, though. All Marlene wants is a frigging roof that won't leak and drop drywall on her tail.

E spent much of this holiday weekend fixing the leak in the roof. What are holiday weekends for, if not for fixing suprises around the house?

It's kinda like getting a cold on your vacation...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Is it to early to start making Christmas Wish Lists?


Not that I know of. Santa needs to ramp up his scischnet-X-mas (eat that! nanny spell-checher!) if'n wants to keep market share and not get his "ho-ho-ho!" red-suited cookie wearing-butt kicked by Hanukah or Kwanza.

Go early, and go big!




pchassin said:


> Anyway, this isn't about me.


Um... I'm a cynic and knowing you makes me occasionally less that and thanks but...

Anything anybody says anytime is (of course) about them. We're humans and that's how we roll.



pchassin said:


> But, jeez, the other Queen of the household, now _she_ has needs.


.

Thank you for not having a war of succession without doing a "perspective check" first. The Other Queen is also.... oh well I can't even come up with a 1/3 -ssa complimentary analogy that doesn't quickly do a Stuka impression and dig a deep hole in Poland somewhere, sometime in 1940.

Marlene is by nature passive, you are by nature and genetics (where'n hell are your elbows? Just checking) emphatically *not* that.



pchassin said:


> All Marlene wants is a frigging roof that won't leak and drop drywall on her tail.


which does... sound reasonable to me. Ya never know where that drywall has been; and hell... of all the highly creative and novel ways I''d like to be woken up, "drywall dropped on my butt" doesn't even make the list.



pchassin said:


> E spent much of this holiday weekend fixing the leak in the roof.


So... the leak in your roof is fixed, correct? Sounds like a good thing unless you want to die of pneumonia.



pchassin said:


> It's kinda like getting a cold on your vacation...


Or not. My hearing is crunching, too much time with impact wrenches; but was the refrain from WFW I just heard?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> So... the leak in your roof is fixed, correct?
> 
> ...My hearing is crunching, too much time with impact wrenches; but was the refrain from WFW I just heard?


Up until an hour ago, I'd have said, no. Just, no.
But now, after the...I dunno 5th or 6th time up on the roof....E has figured it out.
So, kudo's to my Better Half.


Ya got me, though, with the funky acronyms. As far as I can tell, WFW was either a typo or you being obtuse. 
Or ya think the *W*orld *F*or *W*indows, *W*orldwide *F*emale *W*restling, or *W*atershed, *F*ish, and *W*ildlife people are interested in this thread?

I mean, *WTF*, help a girl out a little bit. Whatcha mean?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Geez, what a clusterufck!

We had our house built in the 90's when the popular thing to do was to make roofs with numerous awkward sections that join in weird ways to produce leaks even when new.

The roof is 17 years old but we have long lasting shingles that still look great, so I wasn't ready to give up and get a new roof, which would be $$$ and a different set of leaks to deal with.

This was one of those drips the source of which ended up being a lot higher on the roof: an errant nail that penetrated a shingle and was totally exposed. After years of winds, the nail backed out a bit and shifted around enough to make a small slot through which water poured into the ceiling of the garage.

Nail's out, area is caulked/tarred, ceiling is dry even after extensive soaking, everything's patched, and I am left wondering what else the a$$wipes who built our house left for us the discover .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Ya got me, though, with the funky acronyms. As far as I can tell, WFW was either a typo or you being obtuse.


Yeah yeah [hangs head in shame], I have been known on rare occasions to commit one or both of those offenses.

WFW is old- school acronym for "*W*ah-*F*kucing-*W*ah".

[ misspelled intentionally to pass under the radar of the auto-blocker, which at present is only 'smart' enough to look for certain letters in a certain sequence and ignore if same letters out of sequence, or a couple are substituted with '*'s. If those programs ever get wised up enough to start thinking, "But... what were you *really* meaning to write?" civilization as we know it is ufcked. I mean, ya know; more than it already is. ]



pchassin said:


> I mean... help a girl out a little bit.


Oh yeah! Sure fine, anytime, danm Skippy! gotcher back and stuff, glad to be of service, whatever you need and then some, you betcha!, Bob's yer uncle! (oops, was on a roll. Bob's yer car), nolo problemo, and yep!


um... on second thought, nevermind. Hi E! Betcha still got that surgeon's license to carve, don't you? I may be crazy, and I may be stupid, but mostly I'm not both at the same time.

:laugh:



echassin said:


> Nail's out, area is *caulked*/tarred, ceiling is dry even after extensive soaking, everything's patched...


Sounds like you've done good work on the roof. Now go apologize to Marlene... try to make it out of the garage in under 30 minutes and without a sheepish grin on your face and Petra will probably let you live. Maybe. Iffy.

re: *(bolded)* thank you sincerely for knowing enough to spell that correctly, I've seen professional roofer's ads that didn't and it's kinda creepy.



echassin said:


> ...and I am left wondering what else the a$$wipes who built our house left for us the discover .


Checked the sump pump trigger lately? And the drain in the... uh... 'vestibule' just outside the basement door at the base of the stairs?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> What do y'all think of the new Alfa in the U.S.?


I for one, Charles, am FCUKING EXCITED for this beast. Even if I have to buy the 2.0-liter Turbo...

Mmmmmm, Alfa Romeo....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I for one, Charles, am FCUKING EXCITED for this beast. Even if I have to buy the 2.0-liter Turbo...
> 
> Mmmmmm, Alfa Romeo....


I can't wait for it to depreciate like a Malaysian airliner falling to earth so I can afford one.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I can't wait for it to depreciate like a Malaysian airliner falling to earth so I can afford one.


So you mean 2 weeks after it has left the lot? :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> So you mean 2 weeks after it has left the lot? :laugh:


Lol. Izzy you go!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I can't wait for it to depreciate like a Malaysian airliner falling to earth so I can afford one.





Iroczgirl said:


> So you mean 2 weeks after it has left the lot? :laugh:





Neptuno said:


> Lol. Izzy you go!


Hey hey hey... chill! The Italians built (and still do ) some rather good stuff. The most... purely passionate cars ever built on the planet came from there, many didn't make much sense or were a marketing nightmare but; wasn't the car's fault.

Fiat X-1/9, and 124 spyder. Hell, Fiat Dino (a bastard Ferrari V-6 under the hood). Lancia Beta series, espicially the 031/ Scorpion/ Monte Carlo. Most Alfa's, nods to Spyder's & GTV's).

And I haven't even gone exotic yet (Lambo Muira... drool!!).


Google "Abarth".


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I've owned an Alfa before, just traded it for my e30 a couple of weeks ago in fact. I've always loved Italian cars, and would love to own another (or 4 or 5), but they aren't without their quirks and problems. I'd love to have the nuova Giulia Quadrifoglio Verde, but there's no chance I could afford one at the kind of prices they cost new. I'm hoping that since luxury cars depreciate more drastically than more mainstream models, coupled with Alfa's questionable reputation in America and the precarious nature of their sales, service, and distribution network (the local Fiat dealer went under recently after about 2 years in business) will lead to someone dumping one off in a few years for a fraction of it's original MSRP.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

always thought my '72 124 sport spyder (hard and soft tops) was the cats meow....pained me but also made me smile to see this one at the junkyard a few months back. Fix It Again Tony!
probably not a great (2nd) car fresh outta HS but it taught me a lot...and not all mechanical still have the shift knob floating around here somewhere.:facepalm:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> Hey hey hey... chill! The Italians built (and still do ) some rather good stuff. The most... purely passionate cars ever built on the planet came from there, many didn't make much sense or were a marketing nightmare but; wasn't the car's fault.
> 
> Fiat X-1/9, and 124 spyder. Hell, Fiat Dino (a bastard Ferrari V-6 under the hood). Lancia Beta series, espicially the 031/ Scorpion/ Monte Carlo. Most Alfa's, nods to Spyder's & GTV's).
> 
> ...


The X1/9 was rather nice...but so was the Porsche 914. Or the first gen Toyota MK2...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> The X1/9 was rather nice...but so was the Porsche 914. Or the first gen Toyota M*R*2...


Hmm... I think I got your number, you have a soft spot for mid's. Me too, nothing and absolutely *nothing* handles better than a well-balanced mid-engine design.

With the 924 (the transaxle mounted at the rear it was close to 50/50 weight distribution), Porsche claimed that "well- balanced" was good enough. No. See "low polar moment of inertia", which only happens with a mid-engine; won't work as well with a dumb-bell weight arrangement (mass mostly at extremities).

The 914 *was* nice, but (IMHO) the 1.7L & 1.8L were lethargic dogs. The 2.0L four was a lot of fun. I would sell my mother & sister into slavery for a decent 914-6 (which seems to be about the going market rate), and let my dad drive it sometimes.

Come to think of it... the 914 was about the last time Porsche stayed true to "original" thought, simple and spartan and nothing non-functional. Then the 911 got fat... power everything + A/C and it's been all downhill from there... what business does Porsche have building an SUV (Cayenne)?

Never drove an MR2... so can't really say much. Curious to see how Toyota did it.

Thanks for not bringing up any GM products of the same general class. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So let me tell you a story about air, fuel and spark:

Last Saturday I came out to my 85 7 passenger vanagon which would not start. A winding sound permeated the air. I had heard that sound before. Like when the ECU or the air fuel meter are disconnected and you know that one of the three things you need to start the engine is not there.

I checked the battery and it was very low, 9 volts at cranking. Certainly that was it, the reason for my no start. It did not however explain why a battery would drain so badly in 5 days of being parked. The battery turned out to be bad. It was kept overnight for charging, according to the FLAPS, unable to hold a charge. I got one off their self the next day, that one was 12.3v "new". So I took it back hoping to get a hotter one as close to 12.6 as possible. The best of the 5 batteries they had there was 12.4 and I took it home, put it in the vanagon, but with life being what it is; I did not get to that to almost dusk. Needless to say that did not do the trick.

Fast forward until today, when I got a "real" chance to investigate. I had fuel at the T, the pump had been priming, no obstructions on the air ways, I got the battery up to snuff.....Still I thought it had to be electrical.

So I started looking at all my possible electrical connections, replaced the ground strap between the transmission and chassis, not bad, but it had seen better days. The fuses checked out. I checked the starter connections, a little crud at a spade connector which I cleaned. Then I started tracing the connections to the ECU, and AFM. I got to the coil and all was well there. I looked at the grounding connectors on the engine block all there, but I find a loose ground wire with no apparent home, Gee that is strange where is this wire going to??

As I round the front of the AC I see a sheathing with 4 wires in it, one a ground. Following those wires lead me to the main harness at the coil and stabilizer box. The other 3 wires were a red, green and beige, I knew I had seen that before, but where......Ah the distributor!!!! 

That was it, these wires belonged to the distributor, but how in the heck did they become literally chewed up like this? As I am looking at the dizzy I see a walnut lodged between the engine and directly below the plug for the dizzy. SO I have come to the conclusion that a squirrel lost its nuts in my van and figured that to liberated them it was necessary to chew the wires around the walnut.

Funny thing is there are no walnuts near our house. A buckeye and sycamore, but no walnuts all mysteries I guess....

After connecting all the severed wires and buttoning things up the vanagon fired up and all was well with the world. Then I did some battery swapping since the scirocco was kind enough to lend his to the a game of shells I play sometimes. In celebration I drove the Scirocco around for a while :laugh:

Moral of the story always remember what 3 things you need for combustion to occur and watch out for those nuts.

Thanks,
El T.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Tony good to see that Vanagon is fixed and running again :thumbup:

Also glad that you got to drive Rudolfo on Sunday


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... I think I got your number, you have a soft spot for mid's. Me too, nothing and absolutely *nothing* handles better than a well-balanced mid-engine design.
> 
> With the 924 (the transaxle mounted at the rear it was close to 50/50 weight distribution), Porsche claimed that "well- balanced" was good enough. No. See "low polar moment of inertia", which only happens with a mid-engine; won't work as well with a dumb-bell weight arrangement (mass mostly at extremities).
> 
> ...


I do have a soft spot for them. I had a '79 X1/9 and '85 and '87 MR2's, which I used to autocross. Tons of fun.

The bottom line though, car companies want to make money and SUV/CUV's are all the rage these days, it's absolutely horrible. The last 'true' Porsche died a long time ago anyway, when the last aircooled car was built. Remember when Mercedes actually stood for something? I think that went away with the last W123.

I have a GM product sitting in the yard...I use it to collect and transfer the trash to the dump. :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Iroczgirl said:


> The bottom line though, car companies want to make money and SUV/CUV's are all the rage these days, it's absolutely horrible. The last 'true' Porsche died a long time ago anyway, when the last aircooled car was built. Remember when Mercedes actually stood for something? I think that went away with the last W123.


And try to find a manual transmission in a new vehicle _anywhere_ these days. :banghead:

I think in a way, new vehicles these days are almost too good, in the sense that the *experience* of driving is lost. Cars do too much for you and they isolate your senses too much. Last week it was near 70'F here and I couldn't wait to get home from work and take the Rocco out for a spin. I had no place to go, I just wanted to *drive*. And then I realized at some point that it has been decades since I *wanted* to drive, just for the sake of driving. Probably since I last had a Rocco on the road, in the 90's...

And, my focus the entire time was on *driving*. I wasn't fussing with the radio, no gps, no texting, no movies playing...

I can certainly appreciate the safety, quality, and convenience of modern cars, but with those advancements comes a change to our relationship with our vehicles. We had to push all of our kids to get their driver's licenses, and none of them seem to understand why I could possibly be excited to jump in an old car with _No Particular Place to Go_... To them, driving is a *task, *not an adventure. And frankly, it wasn't until I got another Rocco this summer that I even realized I'd completely forgotten how much fun it is to *drive*. I suppose car companies respond to the market accordingly. Sure, there are still a few holdouts that try to sell on the adventure of driving, but the vast majority are marketed as a means to complete a task - and heavily equipped to minimize and distract you from the task.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Ah, Italians. I find the allure of the feisty passionate nature of Italians very hard to resist... case in point, I married a feisty Italian.... Also, one of my earliest memories, prolly when I was around 2, was being in the passenger seat of my Mom's Fiat 124 spyder, (which was her first NEW car, obviously bought before I was a thought in her mind- also, passenger seat because, no back seat, where else is a kid gonna sit?) and the passenger door suddenly came flying open while driving down the road. Mom being the clever lady she is, unhooked my seatbelt and used it to tie the door closed to make the trip home. (which thankfully was not far away) Shortly after that, she sold the car and got a Buick Skylark. That also started the decline of my Mom's "cool" factor. :screwy: I've always loved the Fiat Spyder and I know how much of a POS they are as far as reliability but damn they nailed the sexy convertible look with that car, and the DOHC 4 under the hood was a gem too.

Fast forward, I am seriously considering my first new car purchase to be a Fiat 500 Abarth. Again, I am aware there are many other cars for the same money that are better, they do have some quality issues, but I have test driven one and instantly fell in love with it. It's quirky, kinda cramped inside, not that fast, shifter throw is like stirring a bowl of rocks with a broomhandle, but the noises it makes... so rewarding. 

I think they mentioned on Top Gear that you can't be a true car enthusiast until you have owned an Alfa. Well, I REALLY want an Alfa. GTA Giulia in fact:









*sigh*

Brendan


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> The last 'true' Porsche died a long time ago anyway, when the last aircooled car was built.


Hi guys/gals, I'm gonna disagree with this just a bit. Even owning an air-cooled 911, I still have to give props to decent modern 911's. I went to a bunch of autocross events this summer with the local PCA group, and you cant really shake a stick at the GT3's. They are a whole lot of power and quite fast. One guy with a GT3 RS is pretty fun to watch and puts down good times. They have trouble beating a really talented S2000, but that's not super fair in AutoX.

Either way, I felt the need to install beefier torsion bars, and get stickier tires in my 3.2 Carrera just to inch towards the watercooled guys. I wouldn't be so quick to knock the new 911's. I know a lot of my inability to match their times is driver skill, but a good portion is definitely me being outmatched by their newer machines.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Multipass said:


> Hi guys/gals, I'm gonna disagree with this just a bit. Even owning an air-cooled 911, I still have to give props to decent modern 911's. I went to a bunch of autocross events this summer with the local PCA group, and you cant really shake a stick at the GT3's. They are a whole lot of power and quite fast. One guy with a GT3 RS is pretty fun to watch and puts down good times. They have trouble beating a really talented S2000, but that's not super fair in AutoX.
> 
> Either way, I felt the need to install beefier torsion bars, and get stickier tires in my 3.2 Carrera just to inch towards the watercooled guys. I wouldn't be so quick to knock the new 911's. I know a lot of my inability to match their times is driver skill, but a good portion is definitely me being outmatched by their newer machines.


But just like PA Rocco said, just because they are newer and faster, that doesn't mean they're better or more fun to drive.

I'd say the height of driving dynamics came in the Eighties/early nineties. Newer cars are faster and more capable, but you're not as 'connected' with the machine as you are in the older cars. Take that for what you will though, as I've never driven a watercooled Porsche 911.

There was a youtube video I watched not too long ago...just because a new Camry is faster than an old Corvette, doesn't mean it's better.

https://youtu.be/w6RIb9EyDtE


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I bought a trigger wheel setup from freddybender.

It's meant to fit the ABA serpentine crankshaft pulley. HEY I have one of those from the days I ran the ABF alternator!

So it fits right on the front of the crank pulley - and there need to be four holes drilled. The pulley is great for this - there are little circles right where you need to drill! AH! So what size drill you say? Let's look it up - these bolts are M5x0.8 that's a little weird sounding. Drill size? 4.2mm. 4.2?!? Where am I supposed to get that in this backwards country USA? Amazon to the rescue! Now I'm the proud owner of a set of metric drill bits I may never use again. BUT THE CASE THEY ARE IN IS SOOOOOOO COOL!










I got this GIANT GearWrench set of taps and dies a few months ago, not for any reason other than they were on sale. It happens to have that M5x0.8 tap! Tapped the four holes, and by golly I have a trigger wheel now!










Next project is to figure out how to mount my crankshaft position sensor.

What's the point of all this? Trying to ditch the distributor's hall sensor. With 36 teeth, a trigger wheel give a smoother and more accurate signal to the Megasquirt. I can actually run a coil pack or even coil-on-plug if I want to.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> a new Camry is faster than an old Corvette, doesn't mean it's better.




I remember seeing a thing somewhere that pitted a Honda Odyssey minivan against a 1970 Hemi 'Cuda, and the minivan beat the 'Cuda on every performance test except the 1/4 mile...which the van lost by fractions of a second :facepalm:. Who knows if the test was biased, but yeah, I'd want the 'Cuda .

There are a variety of 911s to choose from and I don't know them all, but I've ridden in a new AWD Turbo (500hp IIRC which all gets to the ground instantly), and it was an eye opening experience ...

I remember when CDs came out, people bemoaned losing the "richness" of recorded music. I do _not_ miss the scratchiness of records or the hiss of tapes at all, i.e.: Progress is great...but I still prefer old cars


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> I bought a trigger wheel setup from freddybender.
> 
> It's meant to fit the ABA serpentine crankshaft pulley. HEY I have one of those from the days I ran the ABF alternator!
> 
> ...





:thumbup: Thanks for the order Timbo  You can even still use a power steering pulley if needed with that trigger wheel !
This is how how I ended up doing for the bracket on the race car :


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

-camber said:


> What do y'all think of the new Alfa in the U.S.?


That's freakin Nice!!!!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> I bought a trigger wheel setup from freddybender.


Was thinking of doing the same conversion with my PG so love seeing your progress on this :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I got this done yesterday


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw! Nice work.

Mike, why did you go with the early Mk1 and not the late?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

well, that's _literally_ wearing the love of the rocco on your _sleeve_.
nice


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks.

Izzy. We went with an adaptation of this stock photo:










I wanted more of the original to what a S1 always will be. Since it's gonna be forever


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> I wanted more of the original to what a S1 always will be. Since it's gonna be forever


Oh nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I adapted the sensor bracket to work on my 8v engine. It did require cutting new slots. As installed the sensor was less than 0.5mm from the wheel, so I put a washer under the bracket to space it out just a touch.










I used a tap to clean out the two holes in my block that had never been used before. Finally a case where a gear-wrench tap handle makes sense!










Here's the spacing I have right now:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> Today I adapted the sensor bracket to work on my 8v engine. It did require cutting new slots. As installed the sensor was less than 0.5mm from the wheel, so I put a washer under the bracket to space it out just a touch.



Hi Timbo, were the slots not at the proper location ? can you let me know, so I can change the design?
It was a straight bolt on, on my ABA OBD1, and the 9A block I had, to mock up the bracket.
I would like to supply a "bolt on" bracket 

My VR sensor is about 0.035" away from the teeth


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

fredybender said:


> Hi Timbo, were the slots not at the proper location ? can you let me know, so I can change the design?
> It was a straight bolt on, on my ABA OBD1, and the 9A block I had, to mock up the bracket.
> I would like to supply a "bolt on" bracket
> 
> My VR sensor is about 0.035" away from the teeth


I'll post some pictures wednesday. I was thinking that it might be the wider timing belt of a 16v that made it not line up.

The slots I drilled were just like your slots, but starting about 4-5mm away from the sensor mount. I used a drill press that my shop has for no apparent reason to drill two holes, and an air grinder to connect the two holes. It's not pretty but it worked! I also had to use a washer under the bracket bolts to space the VR sensor away from the trigger wheel - it touched without them. I think that my current spacing might be too wide though. Perhaps a thinner washer under the bracket might be in order.

I changed from the supplied Allen head bolts for the bracket to block bolts over to normal hex head - my axle interfered with getting an Allen wrench or socket in there to install/remove/adjust the bracket. I do have an extremely low profile 1/4" hex bit driver that would have worked, but I wouldn't be able to get them very tight with that thing.

The VR sensor that I used was from a 1992 Ford Escort. One of the bolt areas on it has some sort of locating boss thing that sticks out from the mounting area. I used two m6 washers on the other bolt to match the spacing there too. I was thinking about drilling some sort of relief hole to accommodate this thingy. That or just grind it off the sensor (I'd rather not do that in case I'm replacing the sensor on the side of the road one day)









It's supposed to go on the outboard side of the pulley, right? That's one area I just wasn't sure about.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I usually drill out the holes, to a bigger diameter on the VR sensor: This also gives you "play" for adjusting to the trigger wheel OD /Sensor gap, without moving the bracket. I also usually just grind down the protruding spigot (locator) 
The fact that you are using the 8V belt does make sense, especially the 4-5mm which is in line with the width difference on the timing belts.

I will now change the design to have wider slots, enabling the bracket to be brought inboard 5-6 mm, making them 8V & 16V compatible.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:grinsanta: Merry Christmas


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Merry Christmas :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Merry Christmas :biggrinsanta:


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!! :biggrinsanta: 

And, Merry Christmas to my Scirocco, too. 
Two days ago, the USPS sleigh brought this (yes, that is a real, honest-to-God pill key!) - from England(!) And, yes, I've already taken it to the hardware store to be cut.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays!!!!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Merry Day after Christmas, everybody.
We hope you all have a happy cup of coffee on this, the most restful day.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think in the last 20 years plus, that I have had a totally sweat pants / PJ day;
after going to bed at about 4AM, very well intoxicated, and having 18 people over, this is kind of cool 

Happy Advil / Tylenol day everyone !


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Been awhile since I've checked in here....

First of all - a belated Merry Christmas etc to one and all. I hope Santa was good to everyone... he bestowed me with the set of Bentley manuals for the Mk 4 (yes, it's a two book set) which I was grateful for. This spring will likely see some serious-ish work on the Wagon, including a clutch (if it lasts that long) and long-awaited suspension.

Second - what is up with this Ohio weather? Not that I'm bitching but... I spent Christmas Eve in a sweatshirt with the garage door open working on my sister's GLI and Krystal da 'Ho. Krystal has decided that anytime she's been up to temp, she will be a bitch to start until cooled off completely. Fuel pressure tests indicate everything within spec except for the residual pressure after shutdown - it drops off pretty quickly, which fits the symptoms I'm seeing. I've isolated the fuel pressure regulator as not being the culprit, which leaves me with the (non-existent) control pressure regulator behind the fuel pump, the fuel pump check valve, or the fuel distributor itself. My money is on the fuel pump check valve personally but I'm not crawling under there in the rain.

The GLI is another matter. Further testing is required, but the suspicion right now is the airflow plate potentiometer is hosed. Some adjustment was done on it awhile back, which may have been chasing a different issue... but if I need to replace it, it means replacing the whole stupid airflow plate assembly. :banghead:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I hope your MkIV manual is more useful than the MkV one Daun. They seem to have dropped the whole troubleshooting thing at some point. It's all how to remove and replace things. Not a single how to test etc in it. I bought a factory manual form Mandy's winter beater ('06 Durango) and that damned this is four large books with the thinnest paper I've seen in a manual. Not sure why it needs four books.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> For those not on FB, I've started a little project for the Sciroccos. Because building garages is fun in Nov/Dec.


Props on the heated floor

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Merry Christmas and happy new year!

I have a request for anyone who works at a VW dealer or with ETKA access. Looking for a p/n for my front lower aluminum subframe for my 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI. Let me know if any of you can help. Thanks!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Merry Christmas and happy new year!
> 
> I have a request for anyone who works at a VW dealer or with ETKA access. Looking for a p/n for my front lower aluminum subframe for my 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI. Let me know if any of you can help. Thanks!


:wave:
1K0-199-313-AL $639 MSRP


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Found this about an hour ago 


Forgot what I meant to say earlier. Happy New Years.


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year ! :snowcool: !


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy New year. Hope to have the Scirocco on the road this year

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

badpenny said:


> Happy New year. Hope to have the Scirocco on the road this year
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Samesies!

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Go blue!!!!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk





Multipass said:


> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Good Dawg. How about "sent from someone else's tablet which I stole, using a functional Morningstar and my best friendly psycho intimidating grin, "heh, nice phone! heh"; now going after those Tapatalk'tards; who's with me?"

Make my New Year, punk... :laugh:


Well Happy New Year to all and theirs anyway (I'm not a complete curmudgeon).


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

You need the bottle I cradled so gently.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> You need the bottle I cradled so gently.


Nah, got it covered but I appreciate the thought.

That isn't a bottle, that's a night + a couple of days to recover. 


hey, not to be rude but just WTF is a "blue"?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy New Year, everyone.

Let's all have happy, happy goals and thoughts, yes?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> ... just WTF is a "blue"?



Karl, everyone knows that blue is the colour between violet and green on the optical spectrum of visible light. Human eyes perceive blue when observing light with a wavelength between 450 and 495 nanometres. Blues with a higher frequency and thus a shorter wavelength gradually look more violet, while those with a lower frequency and a longer wavelength gradually appear more green. Pure blue, in the middle, has a wavelength of 470 nanometres. In painting and traditional colour theory, blue is one of the three primary colours of pigments, along with red and yellow, which can be mixed to form a wide gamut of colours. Red and blue mixed together form violet, blue and yellow together form green. Blue is also a primary colour in the RGB colour model, used to create all the colours on the screen of a television or computer monitor.

The modern English word blue comes from Middle English bleu or blewe, from the Old French bleu, a word of Germanic origin, related to the Old High German word blao.[2] The clear sky and the deep sea appear blue because of an optical effect known as Rayleigh scattering. When sunlight passes through the atmosphere, the blue wavelengths are scattered more widely by the oxygen and nitrogen molecules, and more blue comes to our eyes. Rayleigh scattering also explains blue eyes; there is no blue pigment in blue eyes. Distant objects appear more blue because of another optical effect called atmospheric perspective.

I'm a helper.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I'm a helper.


No, you're grinning self-directed incitement (I spelled that pretty damn careful). I was curious about this:



Neptuno said:


> Go blue!!!!


Blue as a *noun,* not a frequency on the spectrum. P, I read more Sci-Fi than you do and grok red-shift/ blue-shift.

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> WTF is a "blue"?


 Petra's definition is good but not in the context I was using it. 

University of Michigan in Ann Arbor is home to the wolverines. Part if the sport rituals include the charge of "go blue" as the colors for the teams are maize and blue. 

Today the wolverines played the gator in the citrus bowl. Michigan won.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Petra's definition is good...


yeah, quoting like, ya know, all scientifik and stuff, all "ooh & aah!" impressive. She's smart (for a blond). 



Neptuno said:


> ...but not in the context I was using it.


Had that much figured.





Neptuno said:


> University of Michigan in Ann Arbor is home to the wolverines. Part of the sport rituals include the charge of "go blue" as the colors for the teams are maize and blue.


OK, that makes it much clearer.



Neptuno said:


> Today the wolverines played the gators in the citrus bowl. Michigan won.


well then, 



Neptuno said:


> Go blue!!!!


:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm Chitting...

I'm Chatting...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> I'm Chitting...
> 
> I'm Chatting...


Well we can let you talk to yourself for a whole day without a reply. So how is Cali?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> :wave:
> 1K0-199-313-AL $639 MSRP


Thanks, Charles!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Well we can let you talk to yourself for a whole day without a reply. So how is Cali?


I haven't been in the Bay proper for a few months, but *Northern* Cali has been _WET_ (yeaaaaah!) and _COLD_ (boooooo).

Thanksgiving got down to 19F, Christmas Eve had a snow covering - that unfortunately melted by Christmas Day. Snow line's been pretty stable up above 5k feet...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Thanksgiving got down to 19F...


That'll frost yer turkitcles.


Here (Northern CO) is currently 2.7F per Weather Underground. http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:80521.1.99999

Man if they're down to bothering with decimals, it's just rucking cold, OK? I mean ruck... 2 point 7? What is that, one at the airport, one downtown at Civic Hall, and a random walking .7 around the streets on a Monday night?

I can do cold. Never said I liked it, just can do it.

Ruck this, I'm tossing on another quilt. See ya's all in April or so.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Brrr.
E and I were also discussing the weather as we headed out to clear the driveway and sidewalks.

Once again his line was, "You and your four seasons."

All I can say is that at least the bugs in the northern climates stay smaller.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Once again his line was, "You and your four seasons."


yeah, whadya got there in Chicago? *Winter* and *Summer* obviously (to establish the range), and *Shoot Black People* (to establish the tone).

What's your fourth season? *Voting*?




pchassin said:


> All I can say is that at least the bugs in the northern climates stay smaller.


There is that. I once spent too much time in Little Rock AR, rucking moths are the size of pigeons. And the flies? They shrug off a standard conventional flyswatter like a limp slap on the wrist, much more effective is a pump shotgun loaded with double-ought. Rucks up your house but at least the flies are dead. Gotta set priorities and stuff.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, two seasons. we've got two seasons to works through, with an hour between each end set aside for Spring and Fall.

And...*ouch* on the rest of what you said. 
Sadly, in this part of the world, shooting has no season. But when the weather gets good, ya know the Emergency Rooms will be filled. Even the Prez made note of Chicago (wow, we got notoriety all the way up to the White House) when he gave his speech laying out his gun control plans.

Yeah, waether and bugs are easier to deal with. Let's just think about bug control.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

My Beetle had an unfortunate altercation with a curb yesterday on the way home from work.  Made the final turn to my road (which wasn't plowed) and it was slightly off-camber and downhill, just enough to cause me to slide right through the intersection and smack the curb with both drivers side wheels. I made the turn at about 15mph tops too. Lesson learned: Don't use summer-only tires in the winter. 

Working with insurance company now, no idea the extent of the damage yet, though I did drive it the remaining 500 yards or so home. Bit of positive camber at the front, and the rear wheel doesn't seem to sit in the well quite right either, so there's at least a control arm\tie rod and rear beam in my future. Upon initial inspection, the BBS RC's seemed to survive without any bending even though they are scuffed a little.

As much as I like to fool around in the wintertime on slick roads, I've never hit anything before, and I wasn't even fooling around this time. :screwy:

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Here (Northern CO) is currently 2.7F per Weather Underground. http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:80521.1.99999


Karl, Do you live in Fort Collins, or just near it? Curiosity that's all.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Was low 20's high teens when I visited family in Castle Rock CO. Makes me enjoy the 40's here in SoCal.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> Was low 20's high teens when I visited family in Castle Rock CO. Makes me enjoy the 40's here in SoCal.


While it was wonderful to travel back to Central Oregon for the holidays...I don't miss waking up and seeing a temperature of 7 degrees outside.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> My Beetle had an unfortunate altercation with a curb yesterday on the way home from work.
> 
> As much as I like to fool around in the wintertime on slick roads, I've never hit anything before, and I wasn't even fooling around this time. :screwy:
> 
> Brendan


That, Sir, is an unfortunate story.
At least you made it home.

E sends his sympathies, and noted that every time he hit anything, he _was_ goofing around.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Karl, Do you live in Fort Collins, or just near it? Curiosity that's all.


Now in FC, but I was in Wellington (about 12 miles north) for the last couple of years).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

First off, HELLO EVERYBODY!

I've been few and far between here on the Scirocco forum, and as Gordy can attest, in person as well. Work is, shall we say, SUPER BUSY. I guess the Swoosh didn't get where it got by not working hard. However, I hired a new guy, so here's to hoping I can re-balance the load a little bit at work.

Still chasing down a hot-start demon with the Mk1, not that I've even moved the car much. Methinks it is time to replace the battery whilst I am at it. 



Lord_Verminaard said:


> My Beetle had an unfortunate altercation with a curb yesterday on the way home from work.  Made the final turn to my road (which wasn't plowed) and it was slightly off-camber and downhill, just enough to cause me to slide right through the intersection and smack the curb with both drivers side wheels. I made the turn at about 15mph tops too. Lesson learned: Don't use summer-only tires in the winter.


Brendan, for the LOVE OF MIKE, why are you running summer tires in OHIO in the month of JANUARY?!? C'mon, dude! 

But seriously, I hope it all works out with insurance. 



0dd_j0b said:


> Was low 20's high teens when I visited family in Castle Rock CO. Makes me enjoy the 40's here in SoCal.


My east coast roots are shrinking. Last year, when folks were donning down parkas in Portland in November when it got into the upper 40s F, I was, "Cold, this isn't cold! This isn't damn near cold!"

Fast forward to me this December, wearing gloves and a scarf in Portland in the 40s. We were back in Philly when it went down to 11 degrees F and I was SHOCKED at how cold it felt. I'm getting weak!

Thanks again to Charles for confirming the p/n on the Sportwagen subframe. On our road trip out here, I high-sided the three bolts that secure the belly pan to the subframe and sheared them off. I had tried to get someone to re-tap them, but being aluminum, it apparently isn't recommended. So, I found a reasonably priced used one that will be installed courtesy of VW's PR repair effort of "we're sorry we got caught selling you a car that spews extra NOx out of your car, please accept this $500 voucher for work at at dealer." Well, that and I have an aluminum belly pan to replace the plastic stock one. Looks pretty sharp and should provide a little more protection.

So, how's everyone else?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry for being on topic (eh, whot?) but only for a minute or two, then y'all can return to your Friday brewskis or whatever (smoke 'em if you got 'em).

There are basically two driveshaft *types* available (I don' wanna hear nothing about no slushboxes), at the transaxle either 90mm axle flange or 100mm. This (the 100mm) seems to occur in mid- '84?

Anybody know the why or reasoning of it? In '84 it's still an 8v, not making scary power. Why the bigger flanges? (and different case, ask me how I know).

Reason I ask, I'm wondering why someone *might* think that an '81 FF code transaxle (built Feb 9, 1981) might have 100mm flanges. Just curious is all. Do such exist? That year FF code with 100mm flanges *from the factory?*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Someone could have swapped the drive flanges. Otherwise, it wouldn't have them because 100mm came out about '84.5 iirc.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Now in FC, but I was in Wellington (about 12 miles north) for the last couple of years).


Cool. FC is the home of Johnny Hickman, guitarist for Cracker and some other bands.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Someone could have swapped the drive flanges.


Not onto a *stock *FF case, there isn't room. On the DR side there's only 3-4mm clearance for the 90's, 100's just won't go without cutting the case; they'd bind on mounting, not to mention the CV's themselves. Trust me... I just checked (a stock FF case with stock 90's) with a tape measure. 100mm flanges won't go without grinding the case.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Sorry for being on topic (eh, whot?) but only for a minute or two, then y'all can return to your Friday brewskis or whatever (smoke 'em if you got 'em).
> 
> There are basically two driveshaft *types* available (I don' wanna hear nothing about no slushboxes), at the transaxle either 90mm axle flange or 100mm. This (the 100mm) seems to occur in mid- '84?
> 
> ...



Did the change to 100mm coincide with the JH 8V? I kinda doubt my EN could turn 100mm's. :laugh:

I think right around '82 was where (some) VW watercooleds finally crossed above 80 HP. That, combined with the fact that the cars were getting heavier might have pushed the old sliderule to 100mm...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Not onto a *stock *FF case, there isn't room. On the DR side there's only 3-4mm clearance for the 90's, 100's just won't go without cutting the case; they'd bind on mounting, not to mention the CV's themselves. Trust me... I just checked (a stock FF case with stock 90's) with a tape measure. 100mm flanges won't go without grinding the case.


Ah, I figured they just kept using the same case for all of them.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> I think right around '82 was where (some) VW watercooleds finally crossed above 80 HP. That, combined with the fact that the cars were getting heavier might have pushed the old sliderule to 100mm...


Per GAP, the change appears to be mid- '84 with the split given as a chassis number.

Oh and, that was very polite of you to say "heavier" rather than... :laugh:



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ah, I figured they just kept using the same case for all of them.


It seems not? I don't know for sure, but am finding indications of an 'early' and a 'late' 5-sp case? There *has to be* a difference to accommodate the larger flange without interference (aka: grinding noises, sparks, premature transaxle failure if you'll excuse the term). The 4-sp case is visually obvious as a different case, but I'm now wondering if looking at an 020 5-sp trans of uncertain history; is there an easy way to tell if it is 'early' (for 90mm flanges) or 'late' (for 100mm flanges).

Paging Transaxle guru's: Broke, CA Ron, anybody?.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Cool. FC is the home of Johnny Hickman, guitarist for Cracker and some other bands.


Hmm. I'm not familiar with Cracker (OK, I'll go and find out), but I'd think with a band name like that they'd be good ol' southern boys, mebbe from Georgia or Florida?

I think I'll go eat a peach, too.

:laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

For the first time in my 9 year hunt, I have the money, space, and means to buy a Scirocco I. Even one on Craigslist nearby for an incredibly affordable price. But the ad poster didn't do anything for his contact info, and I'm trying to get ahold of the guy :facepalm: . Hoping it doesn't disappear.
SCIROCCO! WHAI YOU ALWAYS ELUDE ME?!?

Hoping for the best opcorn:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's something that's always amazed me. You want to sell something. Um, can't sell it if people can't get ahold of you...... :screwy: 


Some random Isaac-ness from the last few weeks. 

December 12-13. Highs of 62*F that weekend. Isaac has a large supply of 'go.' Let's go to the park, little buddy! Yes, this is a 17 month old climbing a slide.....  
 


New year, new T-shirt. It's apropros, I think.... :laugh:
 


Cold out now. Still much go to get out. Let's go to McDonald's for dinner, let him run around in the Playplace for a bit (okay, over an hour and a half.....) 
The only encouragement he needed was for me to climb in. He was good after that. Much exploring to do:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering why we northerners put our Roccos in hibernation for the winter...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> New year, new T-shirt. It's apropros, I think.... :laugh:
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


Love the shirt. It says it all.
Been there. Get it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Love the shirt.


Me too, save the pic for later when he becomes a hulking surly teenager (with a stuffed tiger under his arm, *hint*) asking for the car keys *and* whatever a date costs by then, show him the pic of his blissful childhood and tell him to go get a frigging job.

:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

after many years, Tonight I had a naked surfer on acid....yeah, yeah laugh...but it is just another way to infuse your Jeiger maister.. rust me there is a story there:laugh::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> .. (t)rust me there is a story there:laugh::beer:


do tell.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> do tell.


I figure I would bait you...

so today I had to work. I take the train back and forth from Philly where I work managing clinical trials in breast cancer at a top University. On a holiday like today, I would usually be able to come home a bit earlier, but with a skeleton crew and one of my colleagues having an emergency I stayed the full day.

My kids take a gymnastics class which my wife takes them to before I get home home. Today the temperatures were in the double digits, but mostly in the 20's or lower by the time I got home the windshield made things feel like 0 or below. The 10 minute walk home was least than comfortable. (maybe not for ice Karl)

As Im approaching the house I look for my keys.... darn it! I know where they are and that is not in my coat, work bag or on me. Rather they are inside the house with my dog who is staring at me thru the window and waging his tail at me:facepalm:

It will be an hour and half before anyone comes home and I know that at -2* that can be a stupid proposition to wait outside. So what to do?

Near the station (10 minutes back) there is a local watering hole. Not only does it have beer, but good beer and its warm. Phone calls are exchanged and plans for a pick up are agreed upon.

At the watering hole I was able to enjoy a good brew or 2 and then asked the bar keep if she knew how to make a naked surfer on acid. She said what? I thought her my version that includes some OJ and grenadine aside of the ingridients on this recepie 
http://cocktails.about.com/od/rumrecipes/r/sufer_acid.htm

So I spent my sub zero hour in a leisurely way, something I did not expect from a Monday evening :thumbup::thumbup:

and now you know how to make a surfer on acid....

el t.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> I figure I would bait you...
> 
> so today I had to work. I take the train back and forth from Philly where I work managing clinical trials in breast cancer at a top University. On a holiday like today, I would usually be able to come home a bit earlier, but with a skeleton crew and one of my colleagues having an emergency I stayed the full day.
> 
> ...


That sounds delicious. Although my allergy, to whatever rum its composed of, says "stay away"

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

badpenny said:


> That sounds delicious. Although my allergy, to whatever rum its composed of, says "stay away"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Oh it is... Are you allergic to cane sugar?? Cause that is run (basically).


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Oh it is... Are you allergic to cane sugar?? Cause that is run (basically).


Around shot 5, throat constriction & swelling of hands, similar to an iodine intolerance

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

What rum was this?? Sounds like anaphylaxis but I have never heard of this from rum!


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Malibu. Discovered it on my honeymoon. Not fun. Rum was her drink of choice. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

badpenny said:


> Malibu. Discovered it on my honeymoon. Not fun. Rum was her drink of choice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Maybe is the coconut and not the rum. But what's important here is the jeiger. I'm sorry for your misfortunes in the world of rum. 
I have been enjoying a 5 year rum from Barbados that is just fabulous.


DOORLY'S is the name of this luscious Barbados rum


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah. Thought about that. But years of German chocolate cake, Martha Washington creams & coconut cream pies don't present the same symptoms. Tried different rums, Bacardi, black, capt Morgan, Ron Rico, blends & mixers all having similar results with varied timelines, frequency & stomach contents. So I avoid it & have a pleasant evening without.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow dude!! Well there is always bourbon and whiskey.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

badpenny said:


> Malibu. Discovered it on my honeymoon. Not fun. Rum was her drink of choice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


OK, First Off- MALIBU aint Rhum. 

Get yerself an eppy-pen and try again, this time with some of the (if not) Good Stuff, then at least actual Rum, something worth drinking.

Stay away from Trader Vics, Malibu, Captain Morgan, Sailor Jerry, heck I even avoid Bacardi as well as it has strayed soooo far from it's roots as to be unrecognizable.

btw- Yes Traditionally Rum was made from Sugar Cane; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhum_agricole 

Now-a-days you cant be exactly sure if thats true or not, but I'll bet Dollars to Space-Saving Tires that the bulk of commercial grade rum sold in the supermarket/corner liquor store is crap made from what-ever corn husks, potato peeling, 'whatever-the-pigs-wouldn't eat' type crap with some Rum Flavouring added.

I'd have you search out something like 

Mount Gay Extra Old
Gosling's Black Seal (with a picture of an actual Seal on the label...)
Appleton Estate
Cockspur 

That aught to hold ya, there are a couple more but without the visual cues I cant recall the names.

Barbados (especially, but also), Trinidad and Martinique do OK as a place to expect a decent Rum to come from, read the label and if it's just got somebody's bottling plant or a PO Box pass it on by...


Here are some more links, for fun and edmu-cation;
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/23/travel/on-a-caribbean-rum-trail.html?_r=0 

http://tastings.com/spirits/rum.html

http://therumhowlerblog.com/rum-reviews/ <--- Note; I don't actually agree with this guy's rankings, but it's a pretty long list to work from, so I'm including it too...

Double Note; the Existence of Aged Rum is what you have been missing up to now. Sip it slowly in a relaxed atmosphere and savor the flavour...

Triple Not.. er, no, this is an Append; I originally posted all the above based on last page's entry, now having read the additional info on this page too there might be something to your biology and the kind of drink it is- BUT I still say you haven't yet really found out if it's all Rum(s) or just that crappy stuff they sell over the counter at most bars. maaaybe give it one more chance. Its the Scientific Method, after all...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> I'd have you search out something like
> 
> Mount Gay Extra Old
> Gosling's Black Seal (with a picture of an actual Seal on the label...)
> ...


Oh yeah, Appleton is the way to go with rum. 

But I prefer bourbon.

:thumbup:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok then, Fir Science

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

try the doorly's
http://blog.farehamwinecellar.co.uk/2013/04/26/the-rums-of-r-l-seale-and-co-ltd-barbados/


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

wow, this thread needs work almost as much as I need sleep.

TTYL and stuff.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

So you don't need sleep is what your saying.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

So far, this thread's page seem to be about discussing drinks and naps.
Those are two of my favorite things.
Hell, this page may be my favorite, thus far.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

pchassin said:


> So far, this thread's page seem to be about discussing drinks and naps.
> Those are two of my favorite things.
> Hell, this page may be my favorite, thus far.


So it's not such a bad thing that there seems to be a glitch on The Car Lounge that sends users to this forum


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

This here be the Chit Chat T'read; where Off Topic is On Topic.

btw- I have a mason jar started of that Blueberry flavoured Moonshine in the fridge, I cant bring myself to drink it all up...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> This here be the Chit Chat T'read; where Off Topic is On Topic.
> 
> btw- I have a mason jar started of that Blueberry flavoured Moonshine in the fridge, I cant bring myself to drink it all up...


But why not??


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Speaking (typing) of drinks that aren't being consumed:
My brother has, sitting on his kitchen counter, a jar of maraschino cheries soaking in vodka.
They are this really happy type of dessert/shot.
I wish I were visiting him right now.

I'm sad now, him over there. Me over here.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> But why not??


I luuuuuv Blueberries, in fact I have a pie on the counter now; a failed experiment to use fruit pectin as a thickener... (<--- oh, I'm eating it anyway, there be no doubt. It's already half gone.)

That said, this here Moonshine is the second one I ever bought- I downed one last year in full drunken inebriation of ... uh I lost my turn of phrase.

This time around, even chilled, it doesn't 'taste right'. In fact I don't abide many spirits anymore at all.*

Upon reflection I do believe I'm even further into taste and not the effect produced. Huh...

*Christmas was Trader Vic's 'Hot Buttered Rum Batter' just to get the cheap rum I'd bought on sale, down. 
That and Egg Nog. 
This loops right back to the previous post of mine, above...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- I came home from the store a few days ago with a $1.99 flat of 24 eggs.

I am currently Googeling all things Custard.

Heh! Off Topic is On Topic!
UPDATE: The first _batch_, cooked in a Convection Oven (yes, in a water bath mind you) came out over done which leads to a sulfurous breakdown, chemically speaking. 

Next batch I'll watch closer and might be worth pouring some Rum over- all page theme, compliance mode ON!...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^So will you be making custard or egg nog?

My dad used to make egg nog from scratch. Mmmmm....wicked yummy decadent. 
But only when he used the good booze. Egg nog with hooch was not so good.

And, by the way, that's the Mirriam Webster definition of the word hootch I am using, not any of the more modern slang definitions.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

0dd_j0b said:


> So it's not such a bad thing that there seems to be a glitch on The Car Lounge that sends users to this forum


OK, but somebody has to explain to them that around here it's BYOB (or rum, wine, Jaeger, whatever. Sharing is encouraged).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

It has been suggested that: _should be interesting to see if the whole page can be about beverages and nothing else. See if someone breaks the cycle._

If we (here, in this forum and thread) cannot burn up an entire page discussing nothing but booze y'all will embarrass me.




Henry WeinHardt's Blue Boar Ale. Good stuff out of Oregon. I miss it.

:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> It has been suggested that: _should be interesting to see if the whole page can be about beverages and nothing else. See if someone breaks the cycle._
> 
> If we (here, in this forum and thread) cannot burn up an entire page discussing nothing but booze y'all will embarrass me.
> 
> ...


I like many Oregonian beers. 

My favorite from the late summer and early fall was the Pelican Silverspot IPA. One of the most balanced IPAs I've ever had.










It's even better when you are drinking it on the back deck of the brewpub:










Lately, I've been going a little darker and maltier. The Gilgamesh Vader Black IPA has been solid. 










However, this is my jam right now: Ecliptic Orbiter IPA.










Are you guys noticing a trend? 

"Oh give me a home, where the hop farms roam, and the skies are cloudy all day..." (in the winter...)

Portland has been good to me. :thumbup:

Beer, beer, beer, I love beer! :heart:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I like many Oregonian beers.
> 
> My favorite from the late summer and early fall was the Pelican Silverspot IPA. One of the most balanced IPAs I've ever had.
> 
> ...


I have been enjoying their Umbrella IPA the last couple of months 

http://www.yourlittlebeachtown.com/eat-drink/pelican-pub-brewery/beer/umbrella-ipa

Glad to see you are enjoying the best that Portland has to offer :beer:

Karl I think the last blue boar I drank was when you were over here. I was planning on bringing hoppier beer to Cincy but will have to throw in a sixer of Henry's ale if I can still find it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.newglarusbrewing.com/index.cfm/beers/ourbeers/beer/spotted-cow

New Glarus Spotted Cow.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Sierra Nevada Torpedoes (they hop it with a Hop Torpedo!) has been my go to beer the last year and a couple. In fact I fell asleep watching something and Rule Two states you must wast No Beer. So I drank the remainder for breakfast.

(Whaaaat? I'm not on duty right now...) 

There was a Double Hopped Shark Attack RED I had one time, I needed change and I was right next to a Whole Foods Market. I've only ever seen it one other time since and I'd like to get it again- it's really good.

I'm not one for Hops for Hops sake, but a well crafted brew is a joy to behold.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

for beer; classic WeinHardt's Blue Boar Ale.

For punch, decent Amaretto or good Scotch, and Sambuca with a coffee chaser works weirdly well.


It really comes down to a matter of taste and mood.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Booze 'n gears:


Booze 'n tunes, tasted it recently and honestly not bad :


What got me happy last night ( followed by the according Lagavulin 16 y.o. Thus the «happiness») :


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Haven't been drinking much beer lately, I don't typically drink beer with dinner anymore because I get too full, sometimes I'll crack one whilst cooking dinner but usually that's it. The other day we were at a brew-pub though and I had a nice local beer from Actual Brewing on draft:









From the site: 


> 6.9% ABV | 44 IBU
> 
> This hearty winter IPA resists the urge to spice it up. Roasty malts and musky hops take center stage in this salute to the traditionalist who believes beer shouldn’t taste like pie.


Also been enjoying some cocktails from a bar nearby called Rambling House- http://www.theramblinghouse.com/ they make their own sodas with natural ingredients, the bar has a very old-fashioned feel to it, there are no televisions and the only music is whomever is on stage. They do a "First Friday" every month that is family friendly- bring your kids for some good live music (real music, usually bluegrass) and have a cocktail. We have brought Q a couple times and he loves it.

Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Also been enjoying some cocktails from a bar nearby called Rambling House- http://www.theramblinghouse.com/ they make their own sodas with natural ingredients, the bar has a very old-fashioned feel to it, there are no televisions and the only music is whomever is on stage. They do a "First Friday" every month that is family friendly- bring your kids for some good live music (real music, usually bluegrass) and have a cocktail. We have brought Q a couple times and he loves it.


Well done! I love any joints that encourage the bringing the whole entourage. :thumbup:



ORTHODOX BREWING said:


> This hearty winter IPA resists the urge to spice it up. Roasty malts and musky hops take center stage in this salute to the traditionalist who believes beer shouldn’t taste like pie.


Well said. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I detest "carnival ride of spices" beers.

Speaking of cocktails, I had a killer one this weekend: bourbon, Dubonnet, Curacao, Ricard, bitters. On the rocks with a twist of lemon. Damn refreshing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Don't put 'spices' in my beer.

Just. don't. m;kay?

muthafurk'nsunofbeeeeech, What the , um- what the frack? 

Anybody remember the commercials for a US Domestic brand;

"It's the Water, And a Lot More..." ?

I want to drink a good, basic, well crafted product. I don't need to be baffled with bullsh%t...


Hmmm, the pursuit of the perfect Red continues, anon...


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm a Dark/Amber beer person myself. Tried IPA's they give me a massive headache. One of the newer brews I love is Velvet Hammer.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

By my estimation, it began here (page 840, post #20993):



Neptuno said:


> Tonight I had a naked surfer on acid....yeah, yeah laugh...but it is just another way to infuse your Jeiger Meister.. trust me there is a story there:laugh::beer:


...then proceeded to here (page 841, post #21010):



pchassin said:


> So far, this thread's page seem to be about discussing drinks and naps.
> Those are two of my favorite things...


I kinda like kicking my way out of a box to shake off boredom, my brain has built default pathways for it, and fun is always where you find it, therefore... (page 841, post #21019)



Eistreiber said:


> It has been suggested that: _should be interesting to see if the whole page can be about beverages and nothing else. See if someone breaks the cycle._
> 
> If we (here, in this forum and thread) cannot burn up an entire page discussing nothing but booze y'all will embarrass me.


Very soon appeared (page 841, post #21021):



ydrogs said:


> Karl I think the last blue boar I drank was when you were over here. I was planning on bringing hoppier beer to Cincy but will have to throw in a sixer of Henry's ale if I can still find it.


I can't find it here. Best as I can tell HW got bought out and now the brand is becoming known for making some very good soft sodas. The beer... is gone. [sniff... wah! I need a hug! And a beer, damnit.].


But we're doing well, got this far anyway (page 841, post #21022):



tmechanic said:


> New Glarus Spotted Cow.


umm... it might taste great, but that just sounds like a disease that means if you contract it you'll never have the means to make kids again.





TBerk said:


> muthafurk'nsunofbeeeeech


You must read the "_Little Fuzzy_" series, by H. Beam Piper. An alien meets a human, picks up some human-type language & epithets along the way. "Bloodygohellsumbeechdahmitt!!"



TBerk said:


> Anybody remember the commercials for a US Domestic brand; "It's the Water, And a Lot More..." ?...


Yep. Who was that, Miller or Pabst maybe?

When I was a teen I had a t-shirt with a kinda cute iron-on; a scene of a nice alpine glade, high snow-covered peaks in the background, a meadow and a couple of "frolicking" bunnies, a tuneful mountain brook running through it and a bear peeing in the brook. Sofa sogood.

Underneath was the caption "...brewed with pure Rocky Mountain Spring Water?" Coors got wadded and had their lawyers stomp all over it... that iron-on was no longer for sale less than a week after initial offering. I wore that t-shirt until it was utter rags.

I never drink Coors in any form or any brand. They've tried to keep up with the times and update their product to appeal to new consumers, but even now if you send a sample of any Coors brew to a reputable chem lab for analysis, the reply will be something along the lines of "Umm... sorry to tell you this, but we think your Llama has some serious kidney issues".

[sincere apologies to Bill Mauldin, RIP. I *always* understood, & liked, the jeep joke. ]


Drink content: for a cold winter's night, a simple cozy warm-up; good Hot Chocolate generously laced with cheap generic peppermint schnapps. Spend your money on the HC, the schnapps can be low-grade and still work out fine.

:thumbup:


Do y'all think we can make a straight 100 posts about hootch? That would mean shooting for... um... post # 21093 plus a few to cover the odd context fail.

The etymology of words is interesting and educational... for instance a Roman Centurion commanded a military unit of about 100 soldiers; the actual number varied with political & recruiting realities of course, but was held to mean "100". And no one wonders or cares why a century is 100 years.


Work with me here, there's not that far to go.

_In vino, veritas._

Then we can work on _somno est bonem_.

[heh, funny to use italics to highlight Latin... ironics and stuff. ]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ... ironics


It's like... Illegitimi non Carborundum.

Faux-latin (paging Canadians, how do you say that in French?).

Language is fun.

Prairie Fire = a shot of tequila with about 3-4 drops of Tabasco. Beware, it's an enigma drink; if you're sober enough to be able to handle it you're too sober to order one, and if you're loaded enough to order one you're way too loaded to handle it.

Worth doing once in a lifetime, but yep that'll do it. Just the Once.


After, first focus on breathe. Let pulse and sphincter take care of themselves, first thing you need to do is breathe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, that Prairie Fire sounds horrible! :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Prairie Fire = a shot of tequila with about 3-4 drops of Tabasco. Beware, it's an enigma drink; if you're sober enough to be able to handle it you're too sober to order one, and if you're loaded enough to order one you're way too loaded to handle it.
> 
> After, first focus on breathe. Let pulse and sphincter take care of themselves, first thing you need to do is breathe.


If it's _that _tough to handle, I'd say first focus on _not_ letting your sphincter(s) breathe.
When those goals have been, then focus on your breathing and pulse.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> If it's _that _tough to handle, I'd say first focus on _not_ letting your sphincter(s) breathe.
> When those goals have been, then focus on your breathing and pulse.


I must redirect P. no etoh content. 

I had a 2014 Trougs mad elf


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Prairie Fire = a shot of tequila with about 3-4 drops of Tabasco. Beware, it's an enigma drink; if you're sober enough to be able to handle it you're too sober to order one, and if you're loaded enough to order one you're way too loaded to handle it.
> 
> Worth doing once in a lifetime, but yep that'll do it. Just the Once.
> 
> ...


Ahh, the Prairie Fire. Dad liked making each of his sons "enjoy" one with him on their 21st Birthday. Then each of us was required to join the others turning 21 after our respective twenty firsts...

Good times. 

Hi Karl!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I must redirect P. no etoh content.


yeah, she could have easily have tossed in a comment about grape juice. Not liking the triage either... as survival priorities go (trauma ABC?) breathing (Airway) comes way before "don't sh*t yourself". Underwear can be replaced, but turn blue and die, it's over.



scirocco*joe said:


> Hi Karl!


:wave: Joe!


For a good everyday beer, I kinda like Moosehead or St. Pauli Girl. Reasonable pricing, good taste, no attitude.

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Prairie Fire = a shot of tequila with about 3-4 drops of Tabasco. Beware, it's an enigma drink; if you're sober enough to be able to handle it you're too sober to order one, and if you're loaded enough to order one you're way too loaded to handle it.
> 
> After, first focus on breathe. Let pulse and sphincter take care of themselves, first thing you need to do is breathe.





pchassin said:


> If it's _that _tough to handle, I'd say first focus on _not_ letting your sphincter(s) breathe.
> When those goals have been, then focus on your breathing and pulse.





Neptuno said:


> I must redirect P. no etoh content.


Hmmm....I figured that we would only be able to fill one page on this thread with discussions about alcohol. I kinda figured we'd have petered out on the last page. Imagine my suprise (insert a snorting, laughing sound here) when it extended onto a second page.
Ok, so, I gotta make a connection between sphincters and etoh...here it goes. Imagine the noxious gases that are emitted from said sphincters that surely have gaseous alchoholic components within them....maybeeee, like an alcohol substrate sort of thing. 

Cut me some slack, I'm working it here.

FWIW, E and I are drinking lemondrop martinis as I type this. I'm on my second, he just polished off his first and is pouring another. It is his current drink of the season. Absolut Citron is the base.

And I had a dirty martini earlier this evening with a girlfriend.

Does that count as mixing?

I hope I don't puke tonight.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It took P three tries to post this:

1) Good post under my name.
2) Accidental copy paste delete followed by drunk post.
3) Reasonably good salvage.

In her defense she finished the second half of my second martini, in addition to her two martinis, plus the martini she had for dinner :sly:.

And where's Cathy? We miss her.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... just when I think maybe people aren't understanding me, it occurs to me that maybe they are. Prosit! and stuff.



pchassin said:


> Hmmm....I figured that we would only be able to fill one page on this thread with discussions about alcohol. I kinda figured we'd have petered out on the last page. Imagine my *surprise* (insert a snorting, laughing sound here) when it extended onto a second page.


[ the *bolded*, FTFY; I'm compulsive that way. Deal with it.  ]

Only "one page"? Phaugh!! This is The Scirocco Forum, where there is no plan but we always rise to the Challenge!

[MODs; need an evilly wringing hands and saying "muwha-ha-ha-ha!" emoticon, please. Not "vampire"; more like Donald Sutherland or John Astin. Subtle. ]


Anyway, so I suggested the obvious: 



Eistreiber said:


> Do y'all think we can make a straight 100 posts about hootch? That would mean shooting for... um... post # 21093 plus a few to cover the odd context fail.


So we're going for the Century, right? Right? Ya with me? From here to post #21093 plus say ten or twelve to cover the "what's a a wheel bear -ing, does it have fur & hibernate for Winter?" types slow on the uptake.




pchassin said:


> Ok, so, I gotta make a connection between sphincters and etoh...here it goes. Imagine the noxious gases that are emitted from said sphincters that surely have gaseous alchoholic components within them....maybeeee, like an alcohol substrate sort of thing.
> 
> Cut me some slack, I'm working it here.


Indeed.




pchassin said:


> FWIW, E and I are drinking lemondrop martinis as I type this. I'm on my second, he just polished off his first and is pouring another. It is his current drink of the season. Absolut Citron is the base.


Would that be a *pink* lemondrop martini or must I let my head explode?




pchassin said:


> And I had a dirty martini earlier this evening with a girlfriend.
> 
> Does that count as mixing?


Nope, that counts as... ["No! Bad Karl, bad! ZZzzzappp! Very bad, step away from the tangent, go sit in the corner! ZZzzaaapp! No dessert for you! Bad Karl!"]

Never mind, nothing to see here, move along.





pchassin said:


> I hope I don't puke tonight.


Uncomfortable sure, but stills sounds safer than fahrting near a lit candle, if I'm reading you right.

[ overall I'd say this sums to a :thumbdown: for Prairie Fires ].





echassin said:


> It took P three tries to post this:
> 
> 1) Good post under my name.
> 2) Accidental copy paste delete followed by drunk post.
> 3) Reasonably good salvage.


I'll take that to mean:

1) you left yourself logged on for some reason, and P posted... um, thereunder? (to which #post do you refer, sir?)
2) which never ever happens on this forum.
3) watch out for the elbows. If she can't salvage she'll take out witnesses.




echassin said:


> In her defense she finished the second half of my second martini, in addition to her two martinis, plus the martini she had for dinner :sly:.


FWIW, I am beginning to develop an appreciation for your tactics, E. Machiavellian, but hey whatever works, eh?




echassin said:


> And where's Cathy? We miss her.


Agreed. She does semantic dancing better than me, and I do it better than most (IMHO).


Hootch. The reason most mainstream Italian cars seem under powered is that they're running on gasoline, but were engineered to run on Grappa [ contains 35 to 60 percent alcohol by volume (70 to 120 US proof). ]. It's wine with a punch like Muhammad Ali, float like a butterfly, knock your teeth out the back of your skull.

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ya'll love to drink don't ya? (Not that I didn't already know this!) So sorry but I'm going to interrupt the alcohol discussions, at least briefly.



echassin said:


> And where's Cathy? We miss her.


I've been chatting with her regularly - she had been out travelling in the west. Sadly I've not seen her in person since last October, but hoping to change that in a few weeks.

I see, however, that my absense has not been missed. 

It's been a busy month or better, with work being insane and then working non-stop on the 172 project in an effort to get it flyable by mid-late spring. Oh, and I became an uncle this month too.

Random question - anyone parting out a Motronic-powered VW 16v? I need an airflow plate potentiometer, they appear to be totally unobtainium. What's worse, is it appears it's non replaceable other than by changing the entire top of the airbox.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh hai Daun, had you stepped out? 

Seriously, as soon as we got the new Motronic unit for Luke's car, I pitched the old one , I did not think for a moment anyone would want it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Oh hai Daun, had you stepped out?
> 
> Seriously, as soon as we got the new Motronic unit for Luke's car, I pitched the old one , I did not think for a moment anyone would want it.


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have you learned NOTHING from this forum and Cincy attendance?? Always at least offer up parts to fellow forum members before pitching.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you learned NOTHING from this forum and Cincy attendance?? Always at least offer up parts to fellow forum members before pitching.


Just one more reason for drinking. To drown sorrows like this.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll love to drink don't ya? (Not that I didn't already know this!) So sorry but I'm going to interrupt the alcohol discussions, at least briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess your ears weren't burning, when E and I were at home chatting about ( is that spelled aboot in Canadian?) peoples we had noticed being absent on the Vort' lately. I merely presumed you were busy with your plane hobbies and had abandoned us...er, I mean been ...busy leading a rich amd fulfilling life.

E sez that for him to have saved everything he's taken off of cars and saved, he'd have needed a barn.
And if' hed had had a barn it would have been filled with cars.

Do you see the vicious cycle? Oh well, sorry about the parts. I will try to watch his trashing tendencies and post prior to the pitching.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Ya'll love to drink don't ya? (Not that I didn't already know this!).


Well yeah. Just out of curiousity, after a Cincy about how many mows of the lawn does it take before you stop hearing the "tick whizz -zing!" of the mower sucking up carelessly dropped bottle caps and flinging them out at high speed?



vwdaun said:


> So sorry but I'm going to interrupt the alcohol discussions, at least briefly.


Daun... you pretty much have a standing waiver. 



vwdaun said:


> Oh, and I became an uncle this month too.


Uncle is a great role!

1] While they're little, if they begin to smell 'funky' hand them back to the Parental Units; it's not your problem to re-diaper.

2] When they get older and you get drafted for babysitting duty; about 45- 60 minutes before the 'rents are due to pick up their offspring, start stuffing the little one(s) full of candy & sugar. They'll be doing laps around the walls about halfway up... and after they're picked up and squirming & out the door, you can go have a nice quiet smug sleep, knowing that you've just paid off a whole bunch of sibling rivalry (yours). Cheaper than therapy and a hell of lot more fun.

Being an uncle is a hoot!





echassin said:


> Seriously, as soon as we got the new Motronic unit for Luke's car, I pitched the old one , I did not think for a moment anyone would want it.





vwdaun said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you learned NOTHING from this forum and Cincy attendance?? Always at least offer up parts to fellow forum members before pitching.


If it tests OK, somebody wants it. Even if they have to test it.



Neptuno said:


> Just one more reason for drinking. To drown sorrows like this.


As always, keeping it in the proper perspective. Thanks Tony!  :thumbup: [not like we *need* a reason, but it sounds better that way].



echassin said:


> [masquerading as *echassin*, which I suppose is better than the reverse]
> 
> I guess your ears weren't burning, when *E *and I were at home chatting.
> 
> ...


Hmm... that's bad, how?  Whatchoo trying to say?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I was fessing up that if I had a barn to put car parts into, I still wouldn't, I'd fill it with cars, and then I'd need _another_ barn for the parts, but I'd put cars in that one too, and the whole thing would just get way out of hand, and I'd _still_ need to mooch around for parts...

...some of which I may literally have _just_ thrown out, while muttering "hmmph, I'll never need _that!"_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Mostly just bustin' chops at this point - I know you don't have the room to keep spare parts.

But OH how I need one. This is for sister's GLI, which once fixed, will probably be going up for sale for real. She rarely drives it (and hasn't at all the last year or so due to this issue - car runs ok but will not start once warm) and then there's that whole "just became a mom" thing that she's doing right now so... yeah. She bought the car from the original owner in 2000 or so. Truthfully once it's running reliably again I will spend some time cleaning it up and exercising it while trying to sell it - if I had room I'd probably just buy it off of her. It's a great car and I really will hate to see it go.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Truthfully once it's running reliably again I will spend some time cleaning it up and exercising it while trying to sell it - if I had room I'd probably just buy it off of her. It's a great car and I really will hate to see it go.


:thumbup: Indeed, I would hate to see that car go as well, it's a beauty.

For anyone that didn't see the Facey-space post, we got a new kid-hauler to replace the Jetta Wagon- a 2008 Audi A3, FWD 6-speed manual. It's a NICE car, I am loving it so far. Very hard to turn the keys over to Laura since it will be her car mostly.










Meets all of her requirements:
1. VW/Audi product. (that's my fault, since meeting me, she doesn't want anything else and we actually looked at some other makes before choosing this car)
2. Black- her preferred car color.
3. Manual trans. Can't get the A3 with Quattro and Manual trans, but it has ESP and ASR and with some snow tires, should be plenty safe in the winter. 
4. Heated seats. Amazing how many non VW/Audi's don't have 'em. 

Some of this fancy new (new to me anyway) tech is pretty cool. Once my Beetle has all of the required reconstructive surgery, we will offload the Jetta Wagon.

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Mostly just bustin' chops at this point - I know you don't have the room to keep spare parts.
> 
> But OH how I need one.


yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah, whatever. Got a P/N, or a pic? Here in flyover country where Good God-Fearing 'Mericuns live... well you never know what you might find in a salvage yard, and WY is only a hop-skip-jump North. Look, to be clear... most of my Scirocco's are pound- puppies only because I wanted to save them from the crusher.

Gimme an idea what to look for and maybe I can find one here. I owe you a favor or five... tell me what to look for & I'll go and find out, nearby -ish.




Not like I have anything better to do... we're all just bored cowboys out here, punching cows and eating steak, and the unconventional's amongst us wear Doc Martens. Phil Lynott had titanium nutz, rolled Black Irish and dared anyone to say it made any difference.






And just to try to get this monkey circus once again aimed for either Anchorage or Philadelphia (either one, I really truly don't care which) my guess is at least some of those cowboys had hip-flasks.

Filled with whiskey, not To-Kill-ya.

Just saying. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm as close to Philly as you can get and my flask is empty. Just saying.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I'm as close to Philly as you can get and my flask is empty. Just saying.


Considering the weather, I'd go with a tub of Hot Cocoa and and a few (lots) liters of peppermint Schnapps.

You don't want this Storm but it's headed your way.

Food, fuel, TP, beers. Stock up.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

you're kidding.

well OK.







Optimism, don't ever say I don't have some.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Geez, I realize the snow has been coming down heavy out West, but around here we have been getting pounding rain all day. Mini rivers are starting in our and the neighbors' yards. Since we don't have to shovel it, we're cool with it. We can still have hot chocolate and be in awe of the weather outside (it's frightful).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...around here we have been getting pounding rain all day. Mini rivers... we don't have to shovel it, we're cool with it... (it's frightful).


yeah, hi and :wave:

Out here (CO) we got about 18" in the yard and parking area, so you can !!%%&&^%%$$!! my hairy !!(&&*%##!! !!$%$$#@!! and take your "don't have to shovel it" and !!*&#$#@@@!! that right up your !!+%^$#$#!! whatever.

Was that clear enough, or would you like me to re-phrase?

:laugh:

Schnapps is evidence that even when God causes snow to fall on you, he has some compassion. Or a sick sense of humor... rucking diety rpick.

Yeah bring the fire and brimstone beotch... we could use some warm. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Considering the weather, I'd go with a tub of Hot Cocoa and and a few (lots) liters of peppermint Schnapps.
> 
> You don't want this Storm but it's headed your way.
> 
> Food, fuel, TP, beers. Stock up.



its just rain for me too


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Out here (CO) we got about 18" in the yard and parking area, so you can !!%%&&^%%$$!! my hairy !!(&&*%##!! !!$%$$#@!! and take your "don't have to shovel it" and !!*&#$#@@@!! that right up your !!+%^$#$#!! whatever.





Neptuno said:


> its just rain for me too


Well, even after near 70'F last weekend and fairly heavy rain last night, my part of the world is still covered in 6"-8" of snow. Under that is mush. First I had to shovel it, now I get to slog through it. The best of both worlds. :thumbdown:

Oddly enough the coal trucks still sprayed *brine* in my face all the way to work this morning.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

They :heart: you


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Oddly enough the coal trucks still sprayed *brine* in my face all the way to work this morning.





Neptuno said:


> They :heart: you


OMFG.

Well... after all, love is just evol spelled backwards.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> OMFG.
> 
> Well... after all, love is just evol spelled backwards.



I have a 30 mile work commute, right past the power plant. Now I know that may not seem so bad to some of you, but you've got to understand I went from a 1.5 mile commute (I even bought a bike for that) to 30 miles. Before this, my longest commute was 11 miles. Nearly 30 years of jumping out of bed 1/2 hour before my start time to this. So, while 30 miles may be child's play to some out there, it's been a hard transition for me.

I told myself I'd get used to it, but reality is I have nearly 10 hours* each week to think of new ways to hate it even more. So, it doesn't take much to set me off.

I could go on quite a rant here, but let's just say a 20 minute road salt bath is definitely above my threshold.

...AND, their :heart: is unrequited. :laugh:


* IF I don't get bonus time following the little old lady whose Kia has never been above 20 mph since they unloaded it from the car carrier...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

My commute is also about 30 miles one way.

I prefer to think of it as 10 hours of quality time spent driving my Scirocco each week. :laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Pffff. My last commute was 52 mi one way, almost 1 1/2 hrs each way, and that was short compared to my previous commutes.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

vwdaun said:


> My commute is also about 30 miles one way.
> 
> I prefer to think of it as 10 hours of quality time spent driving my Scirocco each week. :laugh:


This! I am *SO* looking forward to getting the Rocco out in the spring. I'm sure I'll feel much better about the whole thing then. Although I must admit some trepidation about riding around between and under the coal trucks.




tmechanic said:


> Pffff. My last commute was 52 mi one way, almost 1 1/2 hrs each way, and that was short compared to my previous commutes.


I don't know how you people do it, tbh. Basically ALL of my weekdays are consumed by work (I very rarely put in less than 10 hrs a day, usually more). By the time I get home, I'm too wiped out to do _anything_.

It would be a little different if I had taken the job _knowing_ I would have this commute... or at least I wouldn't have a right to ibtch about it. :laugh: I quit my former job to take this one, with the understanding that I'd have a 1.5 mile commute. Now, that wasn't the only reason I made a change, but it was certainly a factor. Had I known I'd be driving 60 miles a day, I may have made a different choice. A year later I'm told I'm either driving 30 miles or finding a new job. As far as I'm concerned, it was a bait and switch - and about a 10k per year pay cut.

So you may have a longer drive, but I'm gonna stay bitter about mine. :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> My commute is also about 30 miles one way.
> 
> I prefer to think of it as 10 hours of quality time spent driving my Scirocco each week. :laugh:


and that gets a gold star!!! oh no gold stars...well then this-->:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Poor K, a.k.a. Child#2.
He was born into the wrong family.
He has gone against our training and has develpoed a love for football. And he has no one to watch the Superbowl game with him.
We are being good parents, though, and have gathered together to watch the Big Game.

Call it Family Time.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

PA Rocco said:


> I don't know how you people do it, tbh. Basically ALL of my weekdays are consumed by work (I very rarely put in less than 10 hrs a day, usually more). By the time I get home, I'm too wiped out to do _anything_.


I know the feeling. I also had a 50 mile one-way commute, 20 miles on freeway through some of the heaviest Ohio traffic there is, 30 miles on 2-lane roads full of cars going much slower than the speed limit. I was spending 3 hours in the car every day, after a 10-hour work day. :thumbdown: Nope, not doing it anymore. We finally bought a house in Columbus, 3 miles away from work. Fixed that problem. I also got a promotion to a position where I don't need to live at work _as much_. Little victories I guess. :beer:

Brendan


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I had that problem about 4 years ago. Now I work 8 miles away & put in 16 hour days. Still looking for the close/40hr combo

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## alteschule (May 30, 2008)

*Commute*

My commute from home to work is....30 feet Saves on gas but no Rocco driving time!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

alteschule said:


> My commute from home to work is....30 feet Saves on gas but no Rocco driving time!


Nice! That's awesome.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

alteschule said:


> My commute from home to work is....30 feet Saves on gas but no Rocco driving time!


Sounds like my office commute, but if I'm going to site it is more like 5 to 10 hrs.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

The Cabby of my dreams is on EBay right now


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> The Cabby of my dreams is on EBay right now


where?....i cant find it!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/262282474683


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Caddy....

The Cabby of my dreams is in my Dads garage.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Ohh...caddy.

She sure is pretty though!

Looking for a cabby myself.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

We should talk. My pops hasn't driven his restored one in years. Started with a totally rot free tub and all new sheet metal. 

It's pretty sweet. 

After knee replacement he can't really drive stick anymore.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Oh my :heart: 

Edit for ownage


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/262282474683


That was on craigslist for $4000 I believe, a while back.


----------



## DPH1LLY (Jun 4, 2014)

Michael Bee said:


> We should talk. My pops hasn't driven his restored one in years. Started with a totally rot free tub and all new sheet metal.
> 
> It's pretty sweet.
> 
> After knee replacement he can't really drive stick anymore.


That thing is gorgeous! What wheels are on those if you don't mind me asking... It looks like the Datsun "Z" in the center-cap!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

They are period correct Z racing wheels. I think they were made by TSW for awhile. My father bought me a set too many years ago. He kept his set.


----------



## DPH1LLY (Jun 4, 2014)

Michael Bee said:


> They are period correct Z racing wheels. I think they were made by TSW for awhile. My father bought me a set too many years ago. He kept his set.


 They look fantastic. Gotta love period correct. I had a set of period correct 13' Fondmetal's on my old MK1. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DPH1LLY said:


> They look fantastic. Gotta love period correct. I had a set of period correct 13' Fondmetal's on my old MK1. :thumbup:


I also like me some Fondmetals. Have a set for my Scirocco, but in 14".


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> I also like me some Fondmetals. Have a set for my Scirocco, but in 14".



May I request more motivational pictures of the beautiful green one for my 'Someday I'll be able to start' 1980 project?


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

scirocco*joe said:


> I also like me some Fondmetals. Have a set for my Scirocco, but in 14".


I've done some looking recently and it seems 14" tires are getting scarce now. Unless you want winters - everybody seems to have them. A lot of tires I know I looked at late summer/early fall last year are NLA in 14 this year. :banghead:




0dd_j0b said:


> May I request more motivational pictures of the beautiful green one for my 'Someday I'll be able to start' 1980 project?


X2 :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

PA Rocco said:


> I've done some looking recently and it seems 14" tires are getting scarce now. Unless you want winters - everybody seems to have them. A lot of tires I know I looked at late summer/early fall last year are NLA in 14 this year. :banghead:


Yes indeed. Been struggling to find anything that aren't Hoosiers and winters for my RA's.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> I've done some looking recently and it seems 14" tires are getting scarce now. Unless you want winters - everybody seems to have them. A lot of tires I know I looked at late summer/early fall last year are NLA in 14 this year. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> X2 :thumbup: opcorn:


 For what it's worth, I'm really liking the BF Goodrich G-Force Super Sport A/S (185/60R14) tires that I bought for mine. 
But, yeah, the pickin's are slim these days. I'm still mad at Dunlop for discontinuing my old tires......


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

cuppie said:


> For what it's worth, I'm really liking the BF Goodrich G-Force Super Sport A/S (185/60R14) tires that I bought for mine.
> But, yeah, the pickin's are slim these days. I'm still mad at Dunlop for discontinuing my old tires......


PO had Dunlop SP Sports 185/60R14 on when I bought the car. I never got to experience them new but they seem like a decent tire. NLA, of course.

I saw the BF Goodrich but am kind of leaning toward General Altimax RT43's. They have better ratings (for whatever that is worth) & are $20 cheaper on TR...

And then part of me is tempted to try the Dunlop Direzza ZII Star Specs since the car will always be parked in winter... I hesitate though because PA mornings can be pretty darn cold well into May, if not June, and again late August. They could seriously shorten my driving season...

Or... I could get a set of cheap(ish) 13" to put on the original wheels and run those spring/fall & the Star Specs in between when it's warm enough for them.... 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## DPH1LLY (Jun 4, 2014)

scirocco*joe said:


> I also like me some Fondmetals. Have a set for my Scirocco, but in 14".


*Drools* I believe I remember Daun showing me some picture of your Rocco at some point... It's beautiful! I love that gold on green combo...

My Fondmetal's...










It was pretty difficult to find some nice tires when I eventually did. Ended up with some Kumho Solus KR21's. They were pretty great for the short time I had them! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> We should talk. My pops hasn't driven his restored one in years. Started with a totally rot free tub and all new sheet metal.
> 
> It's pretty sweet.
> 
> After knee replacement he can't really drive stick anymore.


I forgot all about that thing. :heart:

Oh, and your old Audi Avants. :heart::heart:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Ol red was the 10v. I really miss the VOOOSH. 

Ah well. 

The bunny vert and Scirocco is all that's left..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Voosh was fun. I'm glad I got to ride in that thing.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

It was fun...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Voosh was fun. I'm glad I got to ride in that thing.


Lucky man. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

0dd_j0b said:


> May I request more motivational pictures of the beautiful green one for my 'Someday I'll be able to start' 1980 project?





PA Rocco said:


> X2 :thumbup: opcorn:





DPH1LLY said:


> *Drools* I believe I remember Daun showing me some picture of your Rocco at some point... It's beautiful! I love that gold on green combo...


Thanks, folks! I do love my Green Bean...





































WAIT! How did that get in here...

:laugh:



DPH1LLY said:


> My Fondmetal's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot! Those are classics. Looks great.



Michael Bee said:


> Ol red was the 10v. I really miss the VOOOSH.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> The bunny vert and Scirocco is all that's left..


Mmmmmmm, the sound of the blow off valve at liftoff was positively beautiful. 

I always wondered why it wasn't VOOOOSH instead? Four rings, anyone?

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Haven't touched the Sciroccos this winter, but have been working on a project for them:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Haven't touched the Sciroccos this winter, but have been working on a project for them:


Nice! I'm still jealous! :beer:

Looks like you should be able fit about 8 Sciroccos in there! :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> Nice! I'm still jealous! :beer:
> 
> Looks like you should be able fit about 8 Sciroccos in there! :laugh:


Rough calculation, if I didn't add workbenches, tools etc, I would fit 16 of them. But there would be no room to move around.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Haven't touched the Sciroccos this winter, but have been working on a project for them:


Looks sweet, John! One question though. With all that space, why just one door?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Looks sweet, John! One question though. With all that space, why just one door?


Good question Joe, with a few answers. The drop off in front of most of it is steep, which would require a lot of fill and groundwork which = money, and I'm trying to keep this from getting out of hand. Next, this is really a working on vehicles shop and not storage so extra doors are not needed. Later on, vehicle storage will be built alongside, probably much later. And even if I did fill it in, the angle of approach on the right would be very steep and anything but a truck would scrape going in and at $1000 per door, one is perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Indeed, that looks amazing. What size is it again? I am seriously looking at tearing down the old garage here and building a new one, we have plenty of space but I don't want to go too crazy.

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice work, you should have something to show off, come June.

If you'd have lived closer, E would probably beg for a storage spot, seeing as how at this house we are up to seven cars with only two drivers.
All, of course, are VW's (except for my Scirocco Support Car, a.k.a. the Mombomb, which, I might add is the only drivable car presently).
Given our zoning laws, the best we can plan for is to add a couple of concrete slabs onto our driveway this spring.

So, again, it looks great...consider adding some picture windows in that garage, seeing as how you have a great view going on there, too.:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

36x36 with 14'6" ceiling. 14'6" for the lift. I will lose 170q/ft to a small woodshed in the back, but it will have a 7' ceiling which means above that will be room for hobbies(Mason was given an old train set from the early 60's), some storage and stairs to the attic. The attic won't be the entire length-12' of trusses are storage type the other 24 at commons. I'll be able to get back to restoring the '78 Scirocco, eventually start the MGB and there will be room for Mandy's GTX.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Didn't know you had a first gen. Cool


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Has anyone seen this???


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Didn't know you had a first gen. Cool


Yes. '78, Brazil Brown. Had it since 2000. Never drove it and started restoring it, but stopped when we moved, had Mason and built the house.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

One of my favorite colors on that model.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> Has anyone seen this???


Looks just like the one my grandmother had brand new. She loved her Hondas. When she bought her last one in 1990, the salesman was going through the options list with her and was like "I assume you want an automatic." She replied "oh no, I'll stick with the manual."


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

25 GRAND!!??? 

A direct Scirocco competitor back in the day :thumbup:...great cars though, a buddy of mine had one in high school. Oh the mammories..... i mean, memories!! ic:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

-camber said:


> 25 GRAND!!???
> 
> A direct Scirocco competitor back in the day :thumbup:...great cars though, a buddy of mine had one in high school. Oh the mammories..... i mean, memories!! ic:



$25K???

Yeah, I thought that Honda made it to directly compete with the Scirocco. The Civic actually came out before the Rabbit at least in the US market, but the Scirocco was out before the Accord. When the Scirocco had chrome bumpers, I wondered if Accord bumpers would fit a Scirocco.

-Eric


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

um... no.



-camber said:


> A direct Scirocco competitor back in the day.


Not ufcking hardly. Disposable kleenex that handled badly. Long nose hatch-back profile does not a Scirocco make. I tangled with that era Honda once or twicet, hated them. Poor engineering, unreliable parts. Hated them.

A Scirocco can do donuts on the fly around a Civic.

IMHO.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Check the Cincy thread... room block set up by popular demand. Cutoff is May 11th, book now!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> A Scirocco can do donuts on the fly around a Civic.


Nice visual.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Check the Cincy thread... room block set up by popular demand. Cutoff is May 11th, book now!


Thank you, Sir.
Is it too early to say that we are already booked?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Nope, there are others already booked as well.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I posted this on IG/FB earlier, but I figured I might as well say it here as well:

10 years ago my automotive life changed course forever when this little guy followed me home. Even though it was rough around the edges to say the least (still is tbh), I had the most fun I'd ever had in a car on the drive home, an experience that is still yet to be topped. Though people have come and gone from my life over the past decade, this car has always been there. I've loved a lot of cars over the years, but this car has always meant more to me than all the others combined. We've gone a lot of cool places together and met a lot of cool people along the way, and I hope there is a lot more of that to come in the next decade and beyond.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Very nice, indeed! :beer:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Scirocco gained a new stable-mate today. My wallet is not going to be happy......


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Nataku said:


> The Scirocco gained a new stable-mate today. My wallet is not going to be happy......


very nice pick up!

I am still amazed by the size difference.

Friend has a white one, though I can't remember the year.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice Opel score-age


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

-camber said:


> Nice Opel score-age


Haha, the front ends look pretty similar, don't they?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Back end too..... Nice one there


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

oh crap!!....it musta been the scale of the photo & cars around it. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit-Chat.... Ooooh Chit.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Anytime I see a C3 Corvette in red I can't help but think of Cyrus from Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Does anyone else get the feeling that spring will be here soon?

Both Marlene and Bob got out today for a spin.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, so cool to see you bought a 'vette...I love the early C3.

Edited for page ownership.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that spring will be here soon?
> 
> Both Marlene and Bob got out today for a spin.


per _Pogo_ [ Walt Kelly ], Churchy L'Femme (I did spell that correctly).

_Spring is sprung,
the grass iz riz.
I wonder's where,
the flowers iz._


Did you chaperone Marlene & Bob or let 'em just enjoy the day?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

90 minutes at a McD's playland (actually, correct that: 90 minutes _in_ a McD's playland) with an Isaac tonight. 
By the time we left, I might have been more tired than he was. I'm definitely more sore than him..... :what:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like I'll be in Philly this week, I fly in on Wed and fly out on Fri. Running a PM on a small one controller system in Paulsboro.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> Looks like I'll be in Philly this week, I fly in on Wed and fly out on Fri. Running a PM on a small one controller system in Paulsboro.


Where in Philly will you be? I'm at university city during the day. Cheesesteak?

T.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Going to be staying down by the airport. Cheese steak sounds good.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sitting in the airport, waiting for my flight to Philly.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sitting in the airport, waiting for my flight to Philly.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Ugh!!!! :banghead:

Three days of fabulous weather here too but I can't get the Rocco out as the roads are still covered with salt & shale. You still leave a white cloud behind where ever you go! :thumbdown:

So tempting though. It's killing me.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

PA Rocco said:


> Ugh!!!! :banghead:
> 
> Three days of fabulous weather here too but I can't get the Rocco out as the roads are still covered with salt & shale. You still leave a white cloud behind where ever you go! :thumbdown:
> 
> So tempting though. It's killing me.


I feel your pain.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I made it to Philly, sitting in my hotel room, trying to decide which is more important, food or a nap.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> Going to be staying down by the airport. Cheese steak sounds good.


Sorry to hear that. Not much up that way they I know off. There must be something, but I don't know it. Are you doing something with that big airplane company??


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, so I can't drive the Rocco in the salt, but I succumbed to starting her up last evening. Fired right up after sitting for 2-1/2 months! Pretty amazing for a 35 year old car. I've got an '09 John Deere I know will be harder to start here in a few weeks...

I'm still learning this car. Got good news and bad news while idling.

The bad: I need a new radiator. Once there's some pressure, I get coolant going to steam until I put some air across the radiator, then it seems to stop - at least visually. I had a suspicion last fall, but after letting it idle in the driveway last night, there's no question. Just a matter of time before it goes, so I guess better to find out now than be stranded somewhere this spring.

The good: My radiator fan works. It hadn't been coming on, but I was able to cycle it manually last night by switching on the a/c, so it's got to be the switch, which I'd replace while doing the radiator anyway.

The bad: My clock runs intermittently. When it's acting up, it'll actually go backwards 5 seconds, then forward, then back... :what: I meant to get in there anyway, as the oil temp gauge light has a short, so I guess I have another mystery to solve. I've got an ODO to fix and I want to do some LEDs in the dash also.

The good: I looked a little closer at my shift linkage. The PO had a short shift lever put in but it seems to be set at the longest throw. Rods look newish also. I had been planning on replacing the parts with plastic ends, just to make them trouble free, but it appears I may not have to.

All stuff that I had an awareness of previously but really hadn't focused on, due to more pressing matters.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Did you check the continuity of the fan switch per the Bentley manual?

If your coolant is too low, the fan will never come on either. The hot coolant has to touch the switch.

I think even air in the system affects that. I swapped engines on my '78 (in '81 or so) and it took about 3 days of driving and refilling and driving some more for it to stop burping.

It also had a radiator with no external overflow tank.

-Eric


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Sorry to hear that. Not much up that way they I know off. There must be something, but I don't know it. Are you doing something with that big airplane company??


Working at a refinery across the river in Paulsboro, NJ. There's a Ruby Tuesday about 2 blocks down.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Not exactly Philly cheesesteak


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you check the continuity of the fan switch per the Bentley manual?


When I realized the fan wasn't running, my brain went immediately to "dead fan motor" despite knowing I had some troubleshooting work to do before I reached that conclusion. So, my relief is in the fact that the motor is good. But you're right, the switch may be fine & I could still have a wiring issue hiding in there somewhere, so I need to test it all out properly.




53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> If your coolant is too low, the fan will never come on either. The hot coolant has to touch the switch.
> 
> I think even air in the system affects that. I swapped engines on my '78 (in '81 or so) and it took about 3 days of driving and refilling and driving some more for it to stop burping.


I took the car on a couple good cruises last fall before winter put a damper on things - one of them over 2 hours! :laugh: - and the coolant level was good after each time. I've not had to add any yet. Oil temp stayed between 80-90C on the gauge the whole time also, for what that's worth. My theory at this point is that I'm not losing any real volume of coolant - the steam seems to rise from everywhere along the plastic tanks on each side, not one specific point. There are no drips or puddles anywhere. I'm thinking the aluminum-plastic connection is giving up the ghost. Although the very bottom of the radiator does have some crustiness to it.

I intended to check my coolant level to verify after running the car last night but ran out of daylight. Definitely first thing I'm looking at next time I pop the hood. No matter what, since I have to change the radiator, a new switch is going in there. But it's still good to know for certain what is - and what is not - the problem.

I changed the radiator and water pump on my '80 Rocco back in the 80s sometime & do remember some minor burpage for a few days afterward now that you mention it. That was a 1.6 though... the 1.7 could be a different beast, dunno...

I should mention too that this car is new to me. As such, I've been planning to do all the maintenance items (fluids, filters, hoses, t-stat, belts, plugs, mounts, etc, etc, etc...). Unfortunately when I couple my work schedule with the fact that I seem to have become a perfectionist since I owned my last Rocco, I haven't been able to spend as much time with this one as I would like - and when I do, each task takes much longer than it should! :laugh:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

You have a 1.7? I thought that came out with the '82.

If you can afford it but don't have the tools, you could always drive to a dealer and have them do a pressure check on the radiator and cap and see exactly where it's leaking.

Even if they have no clue what a Scirocco is any more, they should be able to do that and show you what they find.

Might save hours of your time.

-Eric


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> You have a 1.7? I thought that came out with the '82.


Yep, it's an EN 1.7 Cali car. PO lived in Allentown but bought it new in CA. Can't explain that, other than he wanted a road trip in his new Rocco.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> If you can afford it but don't have the tools, you could always drive to a dealer and have them do a pressure check on the radiator and cap and see exactly where it's leaking.
> 
> Even if they have no clue what a Scirocco is any more, they should be able to do that and show you what they find.
> 
> Might save hours of your time.


Yeah, I've been thinking of picking up a test cap...

It is more of a seep than a leak. I think that's why I get steam after the car sits for a while & then stops after I put air over the radiator.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Not exactly Philly cheesesteak


True, but just getting out of the parking lot here is a nightmare, don't want to deal with it tonight.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I know that is right. Hour and a half and this dude is 44


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Stuck at work on a beautiful Friday afternoon waiting for a fuel tank on a landing craft to be filled for a hydro test. :banghead:
How is everyone doing?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Just got back from a large margarita lunch so my Friday is starting off in the right direction :beer::beer::beer:
Unfortunately the only Scirocco fun I have to look forward too this weekend is cleaning up my messy shop


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A weekend of studying for me.

Then to Central Oregon next weekend. The Scirocco's registration is due for renewal. Time flies, I guess I've had her for 2 years now!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

chit


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Got the recall notice in the mail today for the grenades... er, airbags in my '05 Dakota.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

twardnw said:


> chit


Long time no chat Tyler. Then again, I haven't been in here much lately myself.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> Got the recall notice in the mail today for the grenades... er, airbags in my '05 Dakota.


Damn, they were slow. My wife got her's for the Durango a while ago and finally got around to having it done a couple of weeks ago. They were amazingly quick too.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi guys, Jake here. New to the Scirocco rigs but not new to VW's by any means. Ive owned 22 VW's and currently own 14. Couple Corrado's, few beetles, a bus and an assortment of MK1's and 2's. 

Ive actually got a question for any of you guys still running the CIS systems... 

I just picked up a 1985 Scirocco for $400 at a farm auction. I drove it home and it was the farmers "daily driver" a few years back, but sat quietly for 3 years. (waiting for me) I topped off the oil, coolant, and brake fluids to get it home peacefully and made the 40 mile treck through the back farm roads without a hitch. Heated up on the inclines and shook above 55mph, but dont worry, Ill fix that  

The farmer talked to me after the auction and said that before he parked it, he noticed that it would foul out the plug in cylinder 1. He said he thinks that made it "bun oil" but I can tell where the oil leak is coming from, valve cover and oil pan gasket. My question to you gents is, would there be anything in the CIS that would be starving fuel that I need to take a look at? Im completely new to the CIS. I have a Bently on order, and minus a few specialty years/models Ill have nearly EVERY Bently made! Any time I buy a VW, I get a manual and if I sell the car, it goes with it to the next person. 

Plans;
New O2
gaskets
brake cylinders
thermostat and lower coolant hose
belt
finding out where the hose is hooked to the trunk to make it a FREAKIN SWIMMING POOL!?!?! The hell is with the leaking in these cars?
new heater core

*photo link to come since Im at work*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Hi guys, Jake here. New to the Scirocco rigs but not new to VW's by any means. Ive owned 22 VW's and currently own 14. Couple Corrado's, few beetles, a bus and an assortment of MK1's and 2's.
> 
> Ive actually got a question for any of you guys still running the CIS systems...
> 
> ...


Check your injector. My guess is that you're flooding cyl 1, these new fuels do nasty things to the plugs when flood the cylinders. I'm currently fighting that with my chevy truck, on my third set of plugs, the truck has run a grand total of 2 hrs. 

The usual leaks are around the tail lights, and the rear hatch seal, if it's a sunroof model there's a hose that comes down behind the rear wheel. The hose on mine plugged when I bought the car, but that leaked onto the front seats, but I took the sunroof out and blew compressed air through the hose and had to vacuum up the 20 + years of accumulated debris, no more leaking on my head.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Long time no chat Tyler. Then again, I haven't been in here much lately myself.


My last post on Vortex was ~3.5 years ago  (really vortext, no :lol: smilie?)


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, they were slow. My wife got her's for the Durango a while ago and finally got around to having it done a couple of weeks ago. They were amazingly quick too.


I got a nice letter a long time ago - like last August - telling me to expect a recall. It took some 7 months to issue the actual recall notice.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

% days with no chatter? 
OK here's some chatter, I've been installing a new transmission in my truck, '94 Chevy K2500, since December, and I'm still not done. The transmission went in just fine but so far I've also had to replace the entire fuel system, tank, sender, all but one of the lines, the filter twice, rebuilt the TBI, and finally the starter. The TB is pouring fuel down my engine, I did an oil change last night and drained over 2 gallons from the pan. WTF? 
Dropping the starter last night I found a section of the wire to the knock sensor was rubbed bare and causing a dead short, could this be my fuel problem? at this point it's either that or I need a new ECM.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> % days with no chatter?
> OK here's some chatter, I've been installing a new transmission in my truck, '94 Chevy K2500, since December, and I'm still not done. The transmission went in just fine but so far I've also had to replace the entire fuel system, tank, sender, all but one of the lines, the filter twice, rebuilt the TBI, and finally the starter. The TB is pouring fuel down my engine, I did an oil change last night and drained over 2 gallons from the pan. WTF?
> Dropping the starter last night I found a section of the wire to the knock sensor was rubbed bare and causing a dead short, could this be my fuel problem? at this point it's either that or I need a new ECM.


The knock sensor wouldn't cause a fuel issue I don't think.

The coolant temp sender though, if that's bad, the ECM could think the engine is stone cold, providing extra fuel. I'd check that first.

If the coolant temp sensor is good, check the MAP sensor.

If the map sensor is good, check the throttle position sensor, and its connector. I had the plug go bad on a TBI Camaro before, causing all sorts of odd issues.

If the throttle position sensor is good, check the timing. 

However, before anything, since you just changed the transmission, make sure all the grounds are in place.

I've also had overfueling issues with a bad oxygen sensor, but that usually doesn't come in to play until the engine is warmed up.

Good news is, it's a Chevy and parts are cheap.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Sure beats our spring: 








Don't know why the camera's date and time are off, but I did just take this pic. A little spring gift we 
got yesterday, after a while of very nice weather.

Edited again. Date is right, I'm losing my mind or just don't know what day it is.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


>


Best post evar! And :wave:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Edited again. Date is right, I'm losing my mind or just don't know what day it is.


That's just the final bits of Monday clinging onto Tuesday trying to continue the joys of the beginning of the work week.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

WHY oh why do prior owners feel the unbridled need to "fix" things with stuff that should NEVER be used on/in car repair. I just dug out, what was probably once an entire tube of caulking, out from around the sunroof. I cant even get the sunroof open to clean out the rest from where PO shoved the tip of the caulk down through the seal and filled the tray around it with more caulk. :facepalm: The more I dug and had time to actually think to myself, are we the only ones who like to rationally solve a very easy puzzle instead of fix radiator fans with bailing twine? Use caulk to fill any and every leak instead of repairing a gasket? RTV an injector back into an injector port? Run the brake light switch, reverse lights, radiator fan, and fuel pump to the same after market cabin switch hardwired to the battery? <--- True story. I had to figure out WTF the PO did to the rabbit pickup after I got it home because I couldnt get the reverse lights to turn off and the brake lights wouldnt dim. 

Guess Im just venting from a LONG night last night replacing the swingarm bearings in my 88 Suzuki LT250r and dealing with the submarine tight seal Im digging out of the sunroof. Whoever had the quad before me decided that, after the swing arm bearings and bushing blew out, it was a great idea to run the quad without anything nearly ruining the collar and using a 1ft piece of all-thread to keep it together!?!? :banghead::banghead:

Anyone else push through all these ailments when buying a used car/toy, just to look at it after youre done and think "I saved that from being neglected and abused." I think thats what drives me the most. :thumbup:

...and the fact its a Volkswagen


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> The knock sensor wouldn't cause a fuel issue I don't think.
> 
> The coolant temp sender though, if that's bad, the ECM could think the engine is stone cold, providing extra fuel. I'd check that first.
> 
> ...



Yep. coolant temp sensor was bad, again. Thanks for the help Izzy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


>


Dude that is a great pic mike b.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Neptuno said:


> Dude that is a great pic mike b.


Definitely!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Yep. coolant temp sensor was bad, again. Thanks for the help Izzy.


Cool! Glad it was that easy. :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> :thumbup:





punchbug said:


> Best post evar! And :wave:





Neptuno said:


> Dude that is a great pic mike b.





PA Rocco said:


> Definitely!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks everyone. Jen takes credit for the chalk work and the photo... I was at work! Evie really wants to go for rides in 'daddy's sciwacko'


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

funny, " lil' Spring Bee" just seems to roll right off the tongue. 

Tell momma, she dun good.  ( <-- try and say it like a cowboy...)


PS- I am trying to revitalize an Isuzu trooper that (admittedly, Did run when I got it..) that has all-of-one-color-wired Second Ignition Switch added to the existing Factory stuff, and subsequently was attacked by nervous Wood Rats looking to serve an oral compulsion :sly: AAAANND

the second tractor at my buddy's place came with rusty water, no coolant, no thermostat, :screwy: and had a water pump that promptly cracked a flange. :facepalm:
New Pump, Gasket, Top & Bottom Rad Hose, Belt and some clean H2O/Coolant mixed up and the Red-Belly is purring happily again... 

Next Automotive project? Jetson-ize 











a mid 70s (Dodge power-plant based) RV. Dats Mopar, right? 


And for no reason at all, other than it's Off Topic and this is the Chit-Chat Thread...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

The Dubbernaut said:


> I just dug out, what was probably once an entire tube of caulking, out from around the sunroof. I cant even get the sunroof open to clean out the rest from where PO shoved the tip of the caulk down through the seal and filled the tray around it with more caulk. :facepalm: D


That sucks. The po of my Slegato duct taped the sunroof. Needless to say it pulled paint when removed. That sucks too.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The Dubbernaut said:


> WHY oh why do prior owners feel the unbridled need to "fix" things with stuff that should NEVER be used on/in car repair?
> 
> Anyone else push through all these ailments when buying a used car/toy, just to look at it after youre done and think "I saved that from being neglected and abused." I think thats what drives me the most. :thumbup:


For people who aren't handy, the cost of having repairs done, and/or the cost of another car, drives them to consider repairs the rest of us would consider ill-advised, and I think that's understandable. Think of what it'd cost to drop off a Scirocco at the dealer or a shop and tell them "fix this sunroof" (if they even _could_).

I figure if they kept the car out of the junk yard long enough for one of us to get it, that's a net positive.

But yeah, people who aren't handy think outside the box as far as repairs, that's for sure...there are entire Youtube videos dedicated to that.

P.S.: I think M.B.'s declaration of Spring should hencefortth be used as The Standard


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> And for no reason at all, other than it's Off Topic and this is the Chit-Chat Thread...


Well... carp. I can't decide whether this bothers me, or bothers me. Not a Smurf fan, but... hmmm....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> P.S.: I think M.B.'s declaration of Spring should hencefortth be used as The Standard


yeah it's good but I'm still partial to Walt Kelly.

_Spring is sprung
The grass is riz
I wonders where
The flowers iz.
_
see yer Pogo.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> And for no reason at all, other than it's Off Topic and this is the Chit-Chat Thread...





Eistreiber said:


> Well... carp. I can't decide whether this bothers me, or bothers me. Not a Smurf fan, but... hmmm....


I'll allow it.  
I cannot stand Katy Perry's music. Or her singing voice. But, she is quite nice to look at. Nothing wrong with being blue.....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> I cannot stand Katy Perry's music. Or her singing voice. But, she is quite nice to look at. Nothing wrong with being blue.....


OK, I can roll with that. No singing or yappiness; and there's nothing wrong with the Blues.






hi Lucille! And RIP BB, dude you're much missed. A reputation, career, and legacy built literally one note at a time (BB don't chord).

and if Katie Perry gets whacked and batted by about the top four- five major league baseball teams she might learn some blues... but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting. And she still won't be able to sing, or have much class.






yeah... I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Well... carp. I can't decide whether this bothers me, or bothers me. Not a Smurf fan, but... hmmm....


Just add Organic Blueberry Syrup and enjoy...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

blueberry hell.

I do like grape jelly, and strawberry.

But blueberry hell, organic or otherwise. Don't even suggest cranberries... 


I'm finicky that way.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Am I Blue? 

(that's a Youtube Link...)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm blue Daba dee, daba di.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Am I Blue?[/URL]


Not that I know of. And neither is this guy; Jeff Beck is caucasian as all get-out and English to boot... thus for skin tone probably somewhere about "minty-green".

Can play Blues though.






Cozy Powell beats the **** outta some **** too. RIP.


Q: What's "Blues" in Spanish?

A:







And this is... Blues... perfect guitar work by a craftsman on a mission.







Careful of that title, Eugene.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Gary Shandling is dead,  (I just _know_ Hydra did it...):what:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

FIVE FRIKKING DAYS!?! WTF are you people doing?

Me... I think I'm selling Antje ('78 CE). I have no sense of value; um... dealer accordion folding top, also 7x mini- phone-dial rims, rough and scruffy, but started today on 3rd crank (after too many months and on old gas). Held high idle by foot for a couple of minutes than she ran on her own (OK, a bit lumpy).

Potential buyer knows more about bodywork than I do, the stress cracks don't worry him.

I'm gonna miss that puppy.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> FIVE FRIKKING DAYS!?! WTF are you people doing?
> 
> Me... I think I'm selling Antje ('78 CE). I have no sense of value; um... dealer accordion folding top, also 7x mini- phone-dial rims, rough and scruffy, but started today on 3rd crank (after too many months and on old gas). Held high idle by foot for a couple of minutes than she ran on her own (OK, a bit lumpy).
> 
> ...


She is a beauty. Glad I got to know her for a short time.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...Antje ('78 CE).





ydrogs said:


> She is a beauty. Glad I got to know her for a short time.


Oh man... thanks for the pic. Thanks a lot. I might be being sarcastic, or not... I can't tell.

Yes she is a beauty, and you were a good foster home for her. I'm trying to wrap my head around the idea that I was too.

But Gordy... you shoulda seen this guy. He drives up from CO Springs (it's at least a couple of hours) to get R hatch glass, has a shiny red MK1 wearing plexi in the hatch (popped the glass by mistake). As we're doing the swap (my glass for his plexi + cash) he asks about my 'orphan' Mk2 and I explain I have more cars than I can take care of, need to sell off at least two... he says "which?" and I say "well whad'ya want?" (long story).

When he saw Antje he fixated on her... (mods we're going PG here, 'K?) stroking the fenders, tapping the carpet, examining the... seat cushions. I pointed out rust, he's fine doing body work. I pointed out stress cracks around the folding top, we discussed options for fixing and he's fine with that. I pointed out 7x mini- phone-dial rims and he about started drooling.

I've sent an email and (all other BS aside) I'm trying to get him (if he buys) to keep the name the same. I should know within a few days one way or the other, it looks likely.

I have... pound puppies, all I do is give 'em a place to live and a decent home for a while. This one... I think Antje will be cared for and appreciated.

I am hoping it works out.


Great pic. You're breaking my heart.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Yes she is a beauty, and you were a good foster home for her. I'm trying to wrap my head around the idea that I was too.
> 
> I have... pound puppies, all I do is give 'em a place to live and a decent home for a while. This one... I think Antje will be cared for and appreciated.
> 
> ...


Aaaauuuuhhhhh, that is a sweet story. Bittersweet.
But, being a foster parent is a good thing.

In terms of not being...chatty, we are guilty as charged.
E has been restoring an old wooden cabinet which has been kicked around in the family for a while. I didn't think it was post-worthy.
So far, it is looking great, and all of his building and restoration skills are being put to good use...maybe I can find more of a honey-do list for him.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey!, if I'm MIA, it's likely because There Aint No Interwebz where I am, so... shadup youze...

That said, I miss my Melon; I'd be inclined to try matrimony again...










Do you carrot all for me?
My heart beets for you,
With your turnip nose
And your radish face,
You are a peach.
If we cantaloupe,
Lettuce marry;
Weed make a swell pear.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

oh my gawd. That sounds like something I'd write.

Either greatly horrible, or horribly great and it's kinda difficult to determine which.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and hey, y'all need to get yer Shiites together and burn up this page. I'm getting very tired of looking at Katy Perry, it's making me a bit blue.

yeah fine go ahead, have fun, be creative. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(pst- that little poem was actually froma too-fast Google search; I recall a book when I was a child that contained phrases and quips, and such, to use when writing in other's signature/autograph books.)

The part of it I recall went more like "...Lettuce Marry, if we Cantaloupe,... we'd make a Peach of a Pair..."


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

One hen
Two ducks
Three squawking geese
Four limerick oysters
Five corpulent porpoises
Six pair of Don Alverzo's tweezers
Seven thousand Macedonian warriors in full battle array
Eight brass monkeys from the ancient, sacred crypts of Egypt
Nine sympathetic, apathetic, diabetic, old men on roller skates, with a marked propensity towards procrastination and sloth
Ten lyrical, spherical, diabolical denizens of the deep who all stall around the corner on the quo of the quay of the quivvey, all at the same time.

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> ...oh and hey, y'all need to get yer Shiites together and burn up this page. I'm getting very tired of looking at Katy Perry, it's making me a bit blue.
> 
> yeah fine go ahead, have fun, be creative. :laugh:


We need to start talking about drinking again....

I'll start, Im enjoying my second glass of sauvignon blanc.....yes wine:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> We need to start talking about drinking again....


WTF? I'm sometimes stupid and often willfully crazy (it helps keep the weirdo's away, you know you're doing it right if the foaming at the mouth psychopath looks you right in the eyes and backs down first and fast and leaves, heh bye-bye!) but I'm not bloody blind, so "*Start... again*" 's fuzzy butt, when did we stop?

:laugh:


[ nice shot BTW; creative and unexpected, so :thumbup: even if you are now a winer. ]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

eh... so there's Mohandas Ghandi; aka"Mahatma" and I don't know the terms of the honorific well enough to mess with it, so I won't; but I'll make a joke anyway.

Consider the known facts:

1] he was a turning point in his own country, and others; more or less created the concept of *non-violent civil disobedience* (or at least made it work) which IMO we (world) could use a lot more of. It's the idea of "f*ck 'em if they can't take a joke" used as a lever.

2] he wore sandals or went barefoot.

3] he always was a veg-head, and also fasted (which is NOT a reference to mph or kph) which between the two is just not very healthy.

4] he is believed to have been, and I won't argue it; something over there in the area of near divine, not a a deity as such, but a d*mn good human.

So what does that make him?

A super calloused fragile mystic.


Bah-dum and done. :laugh:


And that's no joke... really. You're gonna have to go find out, aren't you? Start here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> eh... so there's Mohandas Ghandi; aka"Mahatma" and I don't know the terms of the honorific well enough to mess with it, so I won't; but I'll make a joke anyway.
> 
> Consider the known facts:
> 
> ...



nope im going to have one of these-->:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wait WTF?

an error with the zeros Im sure:
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5498947972.html


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Wait WTF?
> 
> an error with the zeros Im sure:
> http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/5498947972.html



The seller must think a low mileage automatic Scirocco is Very Rare ... :screwy:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

California 16v said:


> The seller must think a low mileage automatic Scirocco is Very Rare ... :screwy:


not *that* GD rare, even if the A/C works.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Take $25,000 off for the Monster sticker. Another $5,000 for that muffler, and then we can talk.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think that's a muffler. I could tell you what I think it is but the Mods try to keep this forum somewhat family- friendly (why? I don't know) and I think if tried to explain they'd get all wadded... soggy & hard to light.

But no, that's not a muffler.

:laugh:


**********************

oh damnit. OK, but give me a day or two.

At least we're done with Katy bluedy Perry.




Eistreiber; said:


> oh damnit. OK, but give me a day or two.
> 
> At least we're done with Katy bluedy Perry.


Yeah actually that *was* worth repeating.



Neptuno said:


> Glad I could help.
> One word bacon


FTFY maybe, or else I just melted the 'tex.


Bacon it is:



Eistreiber said:


> Yeah, I prefer slow-cooked bacon; and bacon grease saved is great for frying other stuff, adds some good flavor to almost anything. Except maybe tofu, that stuff is beyond help.


( that ^ for context).



Eistreiber said:


>





Eistreiber said:


>


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber;
oh damnit. OK said:


> Glad I could help.
> One word bacon


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> Take $25,000 off for the Monster sticker. Another $5,000 for that muffler, and then we can talk.


Yeah, it's obviously owned by an "enthusiast" and the paint must be in great shape considering he only took pictures of a wet car.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Good to see some pics for page ownage, even if they're recycled pics. The topic of bacon is always good, even if we are only taking about it, not eating it.
And be nice to poor Katy, she's just being true to what a pop star is. 
Although a blue pop star _is_ an oxymoron.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's what we've (mainly E) has been up to: Note the Scirocco in the background, so there is some relevant content here 









E has been refinishing an old cabinet that had been in my grandparents basement 50-60 years ago. I remember hiding near it as a kid while playing with all my cousins. It was a lot bigger than me then. This is a "middle" pic, the "before" pic didn't get saved, but it was pretty gnarly. He separated all of the boards and sanded each one down.

See, E can be mighty useful to have around.
Here's an "after" pic. We will install glass later this week.









I should thaw some bacon tonight.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Good to see some pics for page ownage, even if they're recycled pics.


You're welcome.



pchassin said:


> The topic of bacon is always good, even if we are only taking about it, not eating it.


Which is whose fault? I don't stock your fridge. [careful of that spelling, Eugene. See yer Pink Floyd]. 



pchassin said:


> And be nice to poor Katy, she's just being true to what a pop star is.
> Although a blue pop star _is_ a moron.


FTFY.


My work here is done. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I should thaw some bacon tonight.


Bob's yer uncle (and yer car). :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Seriously, Canada? We're just not sure what about the 'kids programming' freaked out our Isaac - the show itself, or how hard Katie & I were laughing at it.....

General discussion is, of course, appreciated. Input from Canadian friends is greatly appreciated.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a commercial that is currently on TV in the UK  






watch for the type 53


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Is that a PSA in Canada?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

cuppie said:


> ...how itself, or how hard Katie & I were laughing at it.....
> 
> General discussion is, of course, appreciated.


Wow, that guy had some greeeaaaaat rythm. Do they teach that in every music conservatory, or just at the ivory tower types?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


>


\Jesus, is there anything that man *can't* do?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Jesus, is there anything that man *can't* do?


Well, I'll be honest with you....he isn't much of a reader.

Thanks for the compliments. E put it in the glass today, I put in the books when it was all done.

Looks great. He did great.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Other thoughts....
This is the weather we are having, this pic was from the weekend. It was hail/snow, G**d*** it, and we had to slow down to a crawl.
The 'hood hasn't warmed up too much since then.










Good enough place to point out that it is only two more months til Cincy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Other thoughts....
> This is the weather we are having, this pic was from the weekend. It was hail/snow, G**d*** it, and we had to slow down to a crawl.
> The 'hood hasn't warmed up too much since then.
> 
> ...


That crap got to us close to 11pm Saturday night. High winds up 70mph and 1/2 inch hail storm that lasted too long in my opinion

El t.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

They are saying it might poke up into the low 90's F, out here near San Fran...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

pchassin said:


> Well, I'll be honest with you....he isn't much of a reader.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. E put it in the glass today, I put in the books when it was all done.
> 
> Looks great. He did great.


I'm sure he can recite you anytime some poetry excerpted from a red book, about 2 in. thick, with some german car profiles on the cover.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Jesus, is there anything that man *can't* do?


It seems not, but I must say that based on observation if he gets to 'blah-blah-blah' -ing he tends to break stuff. Awesomely (it go both ways).



pchassin said:


> Well, I'll be honest with you....he isn't much of a reader.
> 
> Looks great. He did great.


Yep, yep, & yep.



TBerk said:


> They are saying it might poke up into the low 90's F, out here near San Fran...


Tosha I love you like a brother (many times removed) but... you can k&**s my h*^^$%#y a**((&&!!.

Don't Bogart Those Degrees My Friend. Settle for mid 80's and pass a few degrees along to those of us in colder climes.

:laugh:

[ for the kids, reference yer little feets ].


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Guys I need your help!!
I need you all to help me find 90-91 vanagon retractable shoulder belts. I need to retrofit my 85 7 passenger tintop vanagon with the newer seatbelt for the safety of my little ones. Help leads, Craigslist in your area or putting me in contact with someone parting out one of these is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks 
El t.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry, got nuthin' local (call it within 500 miles +/-), but that's just a quick look at CL. I'll do some more digging tomorrow... hmm there's this place... hmm. Spendy but the sumbeech has a line on just about anything VW.

:beer:

Is there something special about '90-91 retractable belts? Do you happen to have p/n's for what you're after?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Guys I need your help!!
> I need you all to help me find 90-91 vanagon retractable shoulder belts. I need to retrofit my 85 7 passenger tintop vanagon with the newer seatbelt for the safety of my little ones. Help leads, Craigslist in your area or putting me in contact with someone parting out one of these is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> El t.


Tony, I don't know much about the system, but Car-Part.com does show front belt in IA. http://www.car-part.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

California 16v said:


> here is a commercial that is currently on TV in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a neat commercial, fwiw.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> \Jesus, is there anything that man *can't* do?


The trick is to get to a place in Life where I minimize my exposure to venues in which any deficiencies show themselves. 

I can't:

Write music, create art, understand poetry, see color, sit still through Chick Flicks, listen to Her (or anyone else), be patient (except for my stuff), work a room, sell, do the spin doctor thing, tell jokes, make toasts, do laundry. That's it. I'm awesome at everything else (or not).

Here we are now:

It's a bit early for P's B-day, but it's too big to hide (Happy Birthday, P :heart

I like that cabinet because P would play hide-and-seek behind it when she was a kid. I've known her long enough that sometimes her memories, even from when I didn't know her yet, become blended with mine, which is a neat feeling.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

What is especial about 90-91 vanagons is that these are the years in which 7 passenger vanagons had retractable belts in the outboard side of the rear bench. See what I mean? All others had the plain old lap belts which are useless with the new type convertible child seats.

Mia cupa !! I should have made it previously clear I was looking for the rear bench shoulder belts. 
El t.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> I can't:
> 
> Write... create... poetry


Oh, I dunno...



echassin said:


> (Happy Birthday, P :heart
> 
> I like that cabinet because P would play hide-and-seek behind it when she was a kid. I've known her long enough that sometimes her memories, even from when I didn't know her yet, become blended with mine, which is a neat feeling.


You did pretty good there ^, poetry doesn't *have* to be difficult-to-comprehend dried out dusty formulaic wordy carp written mostly by limp-wristed dead white guys and the odd frail & timid wench.

:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

@e sucker!!!  But you know what I get it all to well. Oh and nice cabinet. 

Ok folks looks like I have a line on the rear shoulder belts I need. Caveat I have to find bracket vwpn 119114190 for a 91 vanagon to make this a 100% complete set. 

Virtual cookies for anyone finding it and and extraor two payable at Cincy. Milk if is Timbo.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://www.gowesty.com/product-details.php?id=3218 

Might these be them?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Good try mr tberk. No  for you. I saw the go westy stuff. Personally I don't think these are better than stock vw. These lack an attachment point. 

The vw has an attachment to the body lower in the rear panel. Where these are there would be another attachment of a. D ring for the stock belts.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Grrrr, and here I really needed some chocolate chip cookies too.... 
s'OK, I'm not always online but I'll let my subconscious continue to work on it...

Thx for the details, helps.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

pchassin said:


> I thought it was a neat commercial, fwiw.


It was, be don't get these in the US. I seriously believe VW doesn't care about the US market.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Scuttlebutt, on the news this week, was that VW was going to veer away from the turn towards being a more upscale car company and try and sell more Volume, developing the entry-level, lower end of the Market...

This in the wake of the recent Smog Scandal.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TBerk said:


> Grrrr, and here I really needed some chocolate chip cookies too....
> s'OK, I'm not always online but I'll let my subconscious continue to work on it...
> 
> Thx for the details, helps.


these are the droids.... I mean bracket Im looking for:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Iroczgirl said:


> It was, be don't get these in the US. I seriously believe VW doesn't care about the US market.


It has always seemed that way, hasn't it?  Yet there has been the big push in recent years to be the #1 auto maker, in which VW claims the US is key...

Could it be VW doesn't quite understand the culture here? I mean, they've _got_ to have Americans on staff at VWoA, right?... but maybe corporate isn't listening... :banghead:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

TBerk said:


> Scuttlebutt, on the news this week, was that VW was going to veer away from the turn towards being a more upscale car company and try and sell more Volume, developing the entry-level, lower end of the Market...


Hmmmm.... there was an automaker that found tremendous success using that biz plan* after WWII, up until the very early 80s.... Hmmmm... who was that? Hmmm...

Challenge now is Hyundai and about a thousand other companies have had 35 years to fill the void.

* Not just economy cars, but unique products with personality, whose owners felt a relationship with...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> ... but maybe corporate isn't listening... :banghead:


"Um, what? Sorry, I was checking my investments, didn't hear you. What was that again? Oh wait, I have an incoming call from my mistress, can I get back to you... um, sometime next week or so? How does July look for you?"

I love watching corporate monkeys **** themselves with a chainsaw, it's always good for a laugh.

:laugh:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

PA Rocco said:


> It has always seemed that way, hasn't it?  Yet there has been the big push in recent years to be the #1 auto maker, in which VW claims the US is key...
> 
> Could it be VW doesn't quite understand the culture here? I mean, they've _got_ to have Americans on staff at VWoA, right?... but maybe corporate isn't listening... :banghead:


Actually, I think VWOA cares too much about what they _think_ Americans want and not enough about what VW enthusiasts want. Remember when Rabbits were made in the US? (I think it was in PA?) They were Americanized. What did enthusiast that bought them do? Put European parts or aftermarket parts on them.

They also have pushed some cars over others because they worried about competition - That's why the Scirocco didn't get the hot engine until the 16V because VWOA didn't want the Scirocco "competing" against the GTI. I think the new Scirocco is a Scirocco in name only, but VWOA thinks it would take sales away from the current GTI (at least that was the gist of what I read about it). 

Pickups are SUPER popular in the US now. Why doesn't VWOA sell VW pickups here? My dealer has a Chevy pickup for its service and parts runner.

I also think VWOA could take a cue from U.S. automakers when they offered engine and suspension packages on muscle cars. VWOA could call them the "Euro" package if they wanted. 

VWOA could have made the "Wolfsburg Editions" more than just cosmetic. 

If VWOA doesn't think anybody would pay extra for a suspension or engine package, they should attend a muscle car auction. Yeah that's current prices for old cars, but the packages were popular from the beginning.

VWOA could actually cater more to the enthusiasts by allowing people to order current U.S. market vehicles choosing from the European option menu. I don't think that would cost VWOA a dime. 

Perhaps the majority of new car buyers would just choose from what was in stock, but it would be nice to have a choice if you are ordering a car.

I'll let you get back to your regular scheduled program.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> The trick is to get to a place in Life where I minimize my exposure to venues in which any deficiencies show themselves.
> 
> I can't:
> 
> ...


Wow, that bookshelf looks really nice. Good work, E

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*The actual reason I visited this thread today.*

Found this on eBay today:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MK1-VW-SCIROCCO-GTI-1974-SILVER-1-18-REVELL-NEW-/272202839169?


I have an eBay search for "Scirocco 1:18" and get emails when there are die cast 1:18 Sciroccos for sale.


-Eric


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Wow, that bookshelf looks really nice. Good work, E
> 
> -Eric


Thanks everyone for the kudos, I know it's not a Scirocco .

We found some of P's [late] Dad's old drafting supplies and they finish out the cabinet's display nicely (think multiple metal compasses in a felt lined leather presentation box, like they don't make anymore).


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Found this on eBay today:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MK1-VW-SCIROCCO-GTI-1974-SILVER-1-18-REVELL-NEW-/272202839169?
> ...


Here are some other cool ones http://www.alldiecast.us/model_car_diecast_1_18.php?id=volkswagen_scirocco


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> these are the droids.... I mean bracket Im looking for:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Got it- I'll keep a weather eye out during Pic n' Pull runs...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, look.
There's white styrofoam falling from the sky.

Oh, wait.
That's snow and hail coming down.

Oh, jeez.
I just posted about this not long ago.:bs:


C'mon, spring.
We're a'waitin' for ya.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Oh, look.
> There's white styrofoam falling from the sky.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> ...


I hear we will see your weather tomorrow:thumbdown::bs::thumbdown::vampire:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> I hear we will see your weather tomorrow:thumbdown::bs::thumbdown::vampire:


I'll see your sweater weather & raise you short sleeves, flippy floppies and 80 degrees (that's like 20 degrees centigrade)


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

badpenny said:


> I'll see your sweater weather & raise you short sleeves, flippy floppies and 80 degrees (that's like 20 degrees centigrade)


Ok 26 centigrade

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It was like 80 in PDX today. Wish it would stay that way.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> C'mon, spring.
> We're a'waitin' for ya.


Heh. 

Spring is, when it's solid and pretty much trust-able and one can take the 'broke down & stranded' emergency kit out of the back of the car and eat the candy bars (around here [ northern CO] that's usually May).

Heh. To keep it in perspective, try waiting for a few months to see the next sunrise. Winter is done when it is and it won't be Rushed, will not Exit Stage Left per some date on a calendar (the Canadian- istanians with any knowledge of music will get that one) until it's done and ready to give way to warmer days. 

*Then* it'll be Spring.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> Exit Stage Left


Hanna Barbera's Snagglepuss?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Oh, look.
> There's white styrofoam falling from the sky.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> ...


Here's what we woke up to in Cleveland. Harrumph.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> Hanna Barbera's Snagglepuss?


No and hell no. You live way too far south.

Rush. _Exit Stage Left._

One of the all time best bands in the World, jeez. Geddy Lee can strip to bare steel with his voice alone, does some good bass and keyboards, it do take some time to get used to his voice I'll grant you. But dayum... insta- shiny!

Alex Lifeson (guitars & stuff, KAATN) is pretty good.

Neil Peart (drums, percussion, lyrics and intellect) is a deity.

Three Canuckistanians. One really great band.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exit...Stage_Left

_Red Barchetta_ is really about a Scirocco... the whole Ferrari bit was just for marketing porpoises. Hmm... I think I might have mispelled that.

And just saying... old school Tom & Jerry cartoons kick most H-B stuff ballistic. Road-Runner was pretty good too. :laugh:
_____________________________________________

...oh and... dude, that is a truly great sig line! [ no sarcasm, no BS, just pure :thumbup: ] Any idiot 'can' use a chainsaw, most shouldn't be allowed to but it doesn't stop them from trying. I think the Human Race would be better off if we allow the old-school ways to somewhat re-occur (War, Disease, sheer unmitigated Stupid getcha killed), it's Time To Thin The Herd.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Here's what we woke up to in Cleveland. Harrumph.


E and I were whining about there being snow on our deck.
But then we saw your pic.

So, ok, you win.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

:wave: Icy one.

Happy coffee.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> E and I were whining about there being snow on our deck.
> But then we saw your pic.
> 
> So, ok, you win.


:laugh:

It'll all be gone tomorrow: rain and 43. My Cleveland Facebook friends are acting like it's the end of the world.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> E and I were whining about there being snow on our deck.
> But then we saw your pic.
> 
> So, ok, you win.





pchassin said:


> :wave: Icy one.
> 
> Happy coffee.


yeah well you can take your "snow on the deck" and go... um, stay inside and have coffee, or maybe Hot Chocolate (always keep a stash of restaurant peppermint candies), make the HotChoc and drop one in, first beat into powder with the handle of a simple dull butterknife, then put in cup & stir like a fiend, it's pretty tasty!

Look I'm working on it. Is there yet published a "Tact for Dummies" book? or do I have to write it myself (that'll so *not* be a best-seller).

:laugh: + :wave: back.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> No and hell no. You live way too far south.
> 
> Rush. _Exit Stage Left._
> 
> ...



Bugs Bunny, WB cartoons,"After disposing of da' monster, our hero exits, stage left". "After re-disposing of 'da monster, our hero exits, stage left". "After re-re-disposing of 'da monster, our hero exits, stage left".


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Is there yet published a "Tact for Dummies" book? or do I have to write it myself





Eistreiber said:


> it's Time To Thin The Herd.


As a preface to my comment(s) on the above I should say that P is German (100%), and that I'm French (from the Alsace-Lorraine valley, so any doubt on the purity of my Frenchness is not the fault of the French side), and there's always abundant opportunity for edgy humor there. 

When I saw your posts, I couldn't help but wonder if, while many of us occasionally catch ourselves thinking that The Herd should be thinned (meaning _others_ should get the thinning ), there oughta be a rule where Germans (like yourself) are forever banished from saying such things out loud...

Not that it's exactly relevant, but I recall a conversation years ago with my Dad about something German that had been well-engineered, and I commented that Germans, like them or not, _are_ smart.

He replied, with an obvious disdain borne of WWII:

"No they're not. They're just _thorough_"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Bugs Bunny, WB cartoons,"After disposing of da' monster, our hero exits, stage left". "After re-disposing of 'da monster, our hero exits, stage left". "After re-re-disposing of 'da monster, our hero exits, stage left".


Chuck Jones was an unsung genius. This is some of the funniest sh*t you'll ever see in your life (well maybe... it is an Election year and it's difficult to predict what might happen).







meep- meep!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...Not that it's exactly relevant, but I recall a conversation years ago with my Dad about something German that had been well-engineered, and I commented that Germans, like them or not, _are_ smart.
> 
> He replied, with an obvious disdain borne of WWII:
> 
> "No they're not. They're just _thorough_"


Hmm, um... wow. In all seriousness, that is a profound observation, and well rendered. Your father is/was quite correct.

The great thing about Germans is if you point them in a direction and say "go do" they will. The scary thing about Germans is you'd better be d*mn careful about the direction you point them towards.

I'm 3rd gen or so and that's shaky genetics (there's an adoption in there somewhere), other side is English and Scots. I just... wrench & I think German. No... you don't want me thinning the herd, unless you decide to roll with population control, in which case... um...

yeah tact & stuff. :laugh:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had to learn tact, but it comes across as hawtiness.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> I've had to learn tact, but it comes across as hawtiness.


Well, which? ...better get a lawyer, son. Advisory crunchy video linked, The Cruel Sea is basically ZZ Topp drinking Aussie beer & shrimp on the barbie.






Very crunchy. "Then the Occifer said..." :laugh:

Eh... or perhaps you meant "haughtiness", which has a much different meaning & context. But hey... it's a good song isn't it?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> Eh... or perhaps you meant "haughtiness", which has a much different meaning & context. But hey... it's a good song isn't it?


Good song. Like coarse bone meal.
& yes, spelling correction appreciated.


Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Eh... or perhaps you meant "haughtiness", which has a much different meaning & context.


Dare we accuss you of being a....Spelling Nazi?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I see what you did there.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

FWIW, I_ love _Bugs Bunny. Especially when he goes up against the Taz devil (and I am not even gonna try to spell that word, spellcheck be damned).
The originals, of course.

E is fond on Tom and Jerry.
Again, the originals.

The sad shows that are passed off as cartoons these days... 
Heartbreaking.

I don't know what we are teaching the next generation.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I leaned more toward Rocky & Bullwinkle, Fractured Fairy tales, Dudley-Do-Right for their satire, and the ant hill mob, dick dastardly & wacky racers for the cars.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> Good song. Like coarse bone meal.
> & yes, spelling correction appreciated.


I hope I didn't give offense, such was not my intent; I was going for 'correction' (good word choice there), there is value to precision & accuracy. Me I don't always get it right either, ben knuwn to ufck rup from time to tyme... I ain't no perfect.

No offense meant, no harm = no fowl? (yes I wrote that intentionally). Well OK then. 




pchassin said:


> Dare we accuse you of being a....Spelling Nazi?


J'accuse? Moi? Possibly but not... Nazi would be German and that's Dad's side and he born was in Chicago in the 30's so.... not part of that madness. My focus on language, use of; comes from Mom's side, long line of English teachers (Gemmells & Cooks); it's Scots and English. English are all over the map, fruits fops or admirable, but Scots have a reputation as formidable fighters. Let's see... you're wearing a kilt (drafty cold wind up your arse!) and drinking warm beer (thank you so *very* much British refrigerator engineers), the meal your country is best known for (haggis) requires sheep intestines, and when you go into battle you don't get horns or trumpets... oh no, they strangle some cats and call it "bagpipes". Yeah right.

Of course Scots are PO'd killers. Wouldn't you be?



badpenny said:


> I see what you did there.


@badpenny >> I didn't. Got video? :laugh:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

No, none taken. I appreciated it.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I have *got* to find some* good* Pinky & The Brain clips, also Animaniacs.

this'll have to do for now. Narf!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Petra :wave::heart:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Happy Birthday Petra :wave::heart:


yeah that. Go take Bob for a drive (this is a good day to drive a Scirocco, but aren't they all?). :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you.

E and I did take Bob for a drive ( sans children, of course).
Thanks, also, for the suggestion. Sometimes I forget to play with my toys...isn't being an adult tiresome?

Bob is great. A little dusty, perhaps, no fault of his, merely the fault of his environment.
Every day might be a good day for a ride in a Roc, but the day has to be _right_ for the Roc.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

get a decent roof rack and let da boys share in the experience. For any human more than 7 years old the rear seat of a Scir qualifies as defacto abuse, and you'd lose parental rights & obligations.

Have you considered that as a strategy? Just asking.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> get a decent roof rack and let da boys share in the experience. For any human more than 7 years old the rear seat of a Scir qualifies as defacto abuse, and you'd lose parental rights & obligations.
> 
> Have you considered that as a strategy? Just asking.


No.
No, I have not.
:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> I forget to play with my toys


Are we doing phrasing? 

While we were out with Bob, P was waiting to exit a mall and couldn't see through an SUV that was also waiting next to us, and after waiting needlessly because she couldn't confirm that it was safe to go, which it was, she let out this hilarious grunty growl to vent her frustration that I wish I'd recorded.

Yeah, these cars are _low_.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Im not afraid to ask again....can anyone help find the bracket below?

Thanks,
T.





Neptuno said:


> @e sucker!!!  But you know what I get it all to well. Oh and nice cabinet.
> 
> Ok folks looks like I have a line on the rear shoulder belts I need. Caveat I have to find bracket vwpn 119114190 for a 91 vanagon to make this a 100% complete set.
> 
> Virtual cookies for anyone finding it and and extraor two payable at Cincy. Milk if is Timbo.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Are we doing phrasing?


:laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

pchassin said:


> While we were out with Bob, P was waiting to exit a mall and couldn't see through an SUV that was also waiting next to us, and after waiting needlessly because she couldn't confirm that it was safe to go, which it was, she let out this hilarious grunty growl to vent her frustration that I wish I'd recorded.
> 
> Yeah, these cars are _low_.


Indeed. Did she try looking _under_ the SUV?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

PA Rocco said:


> Indeed. Did she try looking _under_ the SUV?


Oh... you have those in your neck of the wood too :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> E and I did take Bob for a drive ( sans children, of course).





Eistreiber said:


> get a decent roof rack and let da boys share in the experience. Have you considered that as a strategy? Just asking.





pchassin said:


> No.
> No, I have not.


Heh, ya are now! 

It's like (for them) finding the perfect balance between "Get a grip!" and "Fly, be free! Happy Landings!".

And you have the advantage, age & treachery will always overcome youth & skill. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Sometimes I forget to play with my toys...





pchassin said:


> Are we doing phrasing?


If you mean that one ^^ don't hold your breath. I might be crazy & I might be stupid but I mostly manage to not be both at the same time, and for all I know you might consider your elbows toys ("Ow! My spleen!" - _Ensign Kenny, often_)



pchassin said:


> While we were out with Bob, P was waiting to exit a mall and couldn't see through an SUV that was also waiting next to us, and after waiting needlessly because she couldn't confirm that it was safe to go, which it was, she let out this hilarious grunty growl to vent her frustration that I wish I'd recorded.


I sure would'st appreciate it if'n y'all would sign in under *yer own usernames* to post. That ^ was confusing, I'm pretty confident P is not male and Bob is (OK, sure; there's "Roberta") but... did P grunty growl or did Bob, see why accuracy matters?

:laugh: + a pink :beer:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> I have *got* to find some* good* Pinky & The Brain clips, also Animaniacs.
> 
> this'll have to do for now. Narf!


FYI: 
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/04/13/animaniacs-reunion-tour


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> I sure would'st appreciate it if'n y'all would sign in under *yer own usernames* to post. That ^ was confusing, I'm pretty confident P is not male and Bob is (OK, sure; there's "Roberta") but... did P grunty growl or did Bob, see why accuracy matters?


P saw that I did that and I looked at her hoping she'd fix it, and she looked at me hoping I'd fix it...

...but it was late, so we were_ tired _and we just went to bed .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

and ya still didn't answer my question.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Bob behaved. Well mannered thing that she is.

I growled. Ill mannered thing that I am.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Quick questions. What speedometer did the 82 scirocco come with, also was 5 speed an option in 82?

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

badpenny said:


> Quick questions. What speedometer did the 82 scirocco come with, also was 5 speed an option in 82?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Per E, and he doesn't know fer sure, 'cause it is a 2 we are talking about...I asked him over coffee...
knowing how VW tends to use leftover stuff, he guessed that in had an 85 mph speedo and the long ratio FF 5 speed gearbox, and maybe even the 1.7 engine.

And yes, he had to dictate that.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> While we were out with Bob, P was waiting to exit a mall and couldn't see through an SUV that was also waiting next to us, and after waiting needlessly because she couldn't confirm that it was safe to go, which it was, she let out this hilarious grunty growl to vent her frustration that I wish I'd recorded.
> 
> Yeah, these cars are _low_.


Ok, that was E posting, obviously. So, there's yer full disclosure.

Ya should know that I *just now* thought of the solution.

I can't believe no one thought of this before. And it's German technology, too.

Periscopes.

We all need periscopes on our cars


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, that makes sense. The P.O.did a"rewire"to accept the 120 Speedo, though never installed it. I want to get it operational & the 85 appears to be in better condition

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Right. So while we're experiencing gender identity challenges here on the chat, I've got something _sorta_ on topic. 

We seem to be the home for wayward cats. I still don't understand just how that happened, as we are not particularly cat people. Still, neither of us is going to allow a critter to suffer. Obviously word has gotten out, for every disadvantaged cat from miles around now shows up on our doorstep. Last August, the neighbor kid found two gray kittens that had been abandoned by their mother. Naturally, he brought them to *The* home for wayward cats. Nearly identical twins - you can't tell them apart unless you see them together. Their eyes had just opened, they couldn't even stand, and both fit together in the palm of one hand. My wife took over as mom, bottle fed them fake kitty milk, and even went as far as assisting them with output of said kitty milk after the kitties processed it... No question, she saved their lives.

Now, I hear when kittens are so small, it is very difficult to determine gender. But after some weeks, my wife declared they were both girls. Being that I'm not one to peek under little kittens' skirts, I took her word for it. I should mention neither cat had a name at this time; we were still in denial, telling ourselves the neighbor kid was taking them back as soon as they no longer needed mom. A few more weeks pass until my wife announces she was wrong about the slightly darker one. It's a boy. So I say, why not call them Bruce and Caitlyn? :laugh: Well, my wife is having no part of the name Caitlyn (she became Lydia), but somehow Bruce stuck.

A few months more, probably around February or so, my wife changes her mind again. Bruce *is* a girl. :screwy: So now we have a female (we _think_ - she says so, I'm still not looking) cat named Bruce. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

badpenny said:


> Ok, that makes sense. The P.O.did a"rewire"to accept the 120 Speedo, though never installed it. I want to get it operational & the 85 appears to be in better condition
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


From experience. 85 mph speedo, 5sp manual was the norm in the 82 Rocco's. Mine came as a 3sp auto before the manual conversion using an ff trans mated to the stock 1.7ltr. 

I gave also upgraded to a 120 or is it 140mph speedo. No rewire needed if you just Change the speedo rather than the whole cluster. I had a tread about painting the needles and changing the speedo lights to blue led's somewhere around here. It would describe how to get into the cluster. Iirc. 

Hope that helps. Post pictures of the PO wire job. You want this to work right. 

El t.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks t, my tech skills dealing with the interwebs & picture posting via a phone are lacking

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I sent you pm. But photobucket has a Mobil app. We'll get you there in due time. Where are you?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Bob behaved. Well mannered thing that she is.
> 
> I growled. Ill mannered thing that I am.


well *that* clears everything up nicely. :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> Quick questions. What speedometer did the 82 scirocco come with, also was 5 speed an option in 82?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


I think (I am no expert on Mk2's) by '82 VW had done away with the 85mph speedo and returned to a more realistic 110 or 120 speedo (probably the latter). Do pay attention to brand (VDO or MotoMeter?) and calibration index (the little number directly under the needle axis; for a mechanical/ magnetic speedometer such as these are I think that's a reference number for a speedo tech to adjust to (it's just setting the tension on a spiral spring). At X number of rpm on the cable, speedo should indicate Y for speed). I think that's what that is...

AFAIK for a Mk2 82' and after, *5-sp* would be *stock*. On the Mk1's *stock* was *4-sp* until '79, w/ *opt. 5-sp* through '80, in '81 *5-sp* was* stock*. But that's AFAIK.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Well it would explain the 4 speed shift knob & the wiring patch for the newer reverse plug.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Ok, that was E posting, obviously. So, there's yer full disclosure.


yeah. Got it. 



echassin said:


> Ya should know that I *just now* thought of the solution.
> 
> I can't believe no one thought of this before. And it's German technology, too.
> 
> *MG 42's or derivatives, heads-up sights. Hmm.... mounting is problematic, but I think a narrow Thule pod on the roof might work (be sure to make an opening at the front end). A few hundred rounds of ammo means Never Having To Say You're Sorry! And how can you charged with road rage if you drive away with a big grin on your face after chewing an SUV in half right behind the B-pillars?*





echassin said:


> We all need *MG 42's* on our cars


FTFY. :heart:

[...hey... she's German, I'm German... we're both genetically pre-disposed to be problem solvers. Generally I just tend to take a more direct approach. *Whack!* "OK, done; next?" Albeit mind the elbows (hers), there's direct and there's direct, ya know?]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> The P.O.did a"rewire"to accept the 120 Speedo, though never installed it.


Umm... OK, trying to teach not bash and it has been sometimes suggested that my skills in tact are less than optimal. I guess we'll find out.

In your Mk2, the speedometer is *mechanically* driven, *magnetically* operated. It is *not* electric, *nor* electronic (there is a difference).

I don't have a Bentley handy, but there is a thick stiff cable coming out the top of your transaxle (near the back more or less above the output flanges) that runs back through the firewall aimed for the back side of the dash cluster; I don't remember where specifically it is run from but it's final drive, if turned your wheels are turning at some measurable speed. That cable plugs into the back of the speedo and spins a metal disc, the faster you go the faster it spins.

Immediately adjacent (and co-axial) is another metal disc, this is what rotates the speedo needle that you see from the driver's seat. The first disc has a magnetic effect on the second (somebody with EE or Physics degree can maybe explain the why better than I can), it's a bit like Master/Slave setup of a hydraulic clutch. Lead- follow. But it's *only mechanical/ magnetic.*

The Slave disc (call it the Secondary so as to be less rude?) is being pushed to rotate by the magnetic draw of the Primary, but working against the resistance of a spiral-wound spring pushing back to speed 0, aka: parked.

The tension of the spring can be adjusted, thus the calibration of the speedo; that X revs of the cable shows as Y rotation of the needle, thus indicates current speed to you, the Driver.

I do NOT recommend adjusting this for amateurs, I haven't even done it myself; I'm still learning the map. I just know what's there and how it works, OK?  It is not a wiring issue, your speedo does not run on an electric or electronic signal.


Thus:



Neptuno said:


> I gave also upgraded to a 120 or is it 140mph speedo. No rewire needed if you just Change the speedo rather than the whole cluster.


That works because the cable turns the same speed at 30- 50- 80- 100mph regardless of what the speedo head is capable of displaying, an 85mph speedo gets the same signal as a 120 or 140mph head; it just pegs a lot sooner (and at lower speed). If all you have is a 12" ruler you can't measure 14" in one shot, see what I mean?

Trying to be helpful & informative, I hope that was. :beer:

The "rewire" might have been for different lighting perhaps? Or something entirely different in the cluster. But I know of no reason a rewire would be required to swap speedo heads.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

PA Rocco said:


> Bruce *is* a girl. :screwy: So now we have a female (we _think_ - she says so, I'm still not looking) cat named Bruce. :laugh:


I, for one, think the name Bruce is awesome for a girl cat. Does she get to keep her claws?


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

pchassin said:


> I, for one, think the name Bruce is awesome for a girl cat. Does she get to keep her claws?


Yes, both get to keep their claws. We had our early (Mk1 ???) cats de-clawed but we're a couple of old softies these days.

Shhhhh... we haven't told them they have an appointment Monday to make sure we don't get any more kitties.

And because the internet is for cat pics...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Umm... OK, trying to teach not bash and it has been sometimes suggested that my skills in tact are less than optimal. I guess we'll find out.


:thumbup: You done good, Sir. :thumbup:




Eistreiber said:


> In your Mk2, the speedometer is *mechanically* driven, *magnetically* operated. It is *not* electric, *nor* electronic (there is a difference).


Yes, that had me confused also.

So in theory, you should be able to drop in any other speedo graduation from the same generation without any additional fuss, right?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> I think (I am no expert on Mk2's) by '82 VW had done away with the 85mph speedo and returned to a more realistic 110 or 120 speedo (probably the latter). Do pay attention to brand (VDO or MotoMeter?) and calibration index (the little number directly under the needle axis; for a mechanical/ magnetic speedometer such as these are I think that's a reference number for a speedo tech to adjust to (it's just setting the tension on a spiral spring). At X number of rpm on the cable, speedo should indicate Y for speed). I think that's what that is...
> 
> AFAIK for a Mk2 82' and after, *5-sp* would be *stock*. On the Mk1's *stock* was *4-sp* until '79, w/ *opt. 5-sp* through '80, in '81 *5-sp* was* stock*. But that's AFAIK.


I believe 82 (and maybe 83) had 85 mph speedos, then 120 thereafter (of course quite a bit later 16v cars had either 140 or 160 mph ones). Tony (Neptuno) would have to confirm the 85 mph bit, since he has an 82.

Since I'm on top of the page, have a picture of me being the lone powerplant of my now-long deceased black 16v.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

The 82 brochure on Drivers Found shows an 85 mph speedo & specs only list the 1.7 and 5 spd.

http://www.driversfound.com/scirocco/

In 1982, due to the national speed limit, *nobody* in the US was driving over 55 mph, *ever*. So, in the view of our German engineer friends, an 85 mph speedo was gross overkill. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Umm... OK, trying to teach not bash and it has been sometimes suggested that my skills in tact are less than optimal. I guess we'll find out.
> 
> In your Mk2, the speedometer is *mechanically* driven, *magnetically* operated. It is *not* electric, *nor* electronic (there is a difference).
> 
> ...


The 82-83 clusters have different size plugs than the ones on the 84 and up. So I can see that rather than just exchanging the speedometer the PO did a whole cluster rewire to fit the two large electrical plugs on the later clusters rather than the one large one small found on the 82-83 clusters. There was a how to on this in the old .Org site.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I believe 82 (and maybe 83) had 85 mph speedos, then 120 thereafter (of course quite a bit later 16v cars had either 140 or 160 mph ones). Tony (Neptuno) would have to confirm the 85 mph bit, since he has an 82.
> 
> Since I'm on top of the page, have a picture of me being the lone powerplant of my now-long deceased black 16v.



I did that a few post back 


badpenny said:


> Ok, that makes sense. The P.O.did a"rewire"to accept the 120 Speedo, though never installed it. I want to get it operational & the 85 appears to be in better condition
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


From experience. 85 mph speedo, 5sp manual was the norm in the 82 Rocco's. Mine came as a 3sp auto before the manual conversion using an ff trans mated to the stock 1.7ltr. 

I gave also upgraded to a 120 or is it 140mph speedo. No rewire needed if you just Change the speedo rather than the whole cluster. I had a tread about painting the needles and changing the speedo lights to blue led's somewhere around here. It would describe how to get into the cluster. Iirc. 

Hope that helps. Post pictures of the PO wire job. You want this to work right. 

El t.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I, for one, think the name Bruce is awesome for a girl cat.


Heh, I agree. And if you'd like, go the Southern Way and add "- Lee" and watch people's eyes cross. I've known a Roberta Lee (curly blond *girl*), a Georgia Lee (raven-haired *girl*), a Frankie Lee (more bruntte-ish *girl*). All originally from points South.

Call the kitten (full name) Bruce Lee just to mess with people. I would, but that's me.  And no one in their right mind will mess with the cat, anyone not in their right mind and messes with the cat deserves whatever happens to them (_"Aaaagh! My Spleen!"_).




pchassin said:


> Does she get to keep her claws?


For some reason I am not surprised in the least bit that you would ask that Q. :heart:




PA Rocco said:


> ...So while *we*'re experiencing gender identity challenges here...


*We* who, White Man? (old joke involving The Lone Ranger, Tonto, and a bunch of hostile Comanches).



PA Rocco said:


> Yes, both get to keep their claws. We had our early (Mk1 ???) cats de-clawed...


Mk1 cats... heh! Like it. :thumbup:



PA Rocco said:


> ...We seem to be the home for wayward cats... Now, I hear when kittens are so small, it is very difficult to determine gender. But after some weeks, my wife declared they were both girls. Being that I'm not one to peek under little kittens' skirts...


Me neither, I like having both eyeballs working and skin covering my hands; which is kinda a gamble if one tries to check gender of cats, even kittens.



PA Rocco said:


> ...I'm still not looking...


Smart man are you, good sense of self-preservation. :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Heh, I agree. And if you'd like, go the Southern Way and add "- Lee" and watch people's eyes cross. I've known a Roberta Lee (curly blond *girl*), a Georgia Lee (raven-haired *girl*), a Frankie Lee (more bruntte-ish *girl*). All originally from points South.
> 
> Call the kitten (full name) Bruce Lee just to mess with people. I would, but that's me.  And no one in their right mind will mess with the cat, anyone not in their right mind and messes with the cat deserves whatever happens to them (_"Aaaagh! My Spleen!"_).
> 
> ...


how long does it take to do multi quotes....that is a skill I lack


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> how long does it take to do multi quotes....that is a skill I lack


I think it's just something you have to bash at and learn.

Easy to do within a given thread; at the bottom right of any given post there are two buttons, the inboard reads "REPLY with quote" and the outboard (smaller) button reads, "Multi-Quote this message". So... review the thread and click Multi-Quote for all you want to respond to. Sequence seems to matter; the quotes will show up in editing window *in the order you selected them,* NOT in the order they appear in the thread (yes, you *can* mess with people that way). When you think you're ready to roll, click "REPLY with quote" and you'll get all of them, be careful of the brackets [ and ].

For example:



echassin said:


> P saw that I did that and I looked at her hoping she'd fix it, and she looked at me hoping I'd fix it...
> 
> ...but it was late, so we were_ tired _and we just went to bed .


So post unfixed and you're snoring... well, OK; I'da done the same. 


Learn precision in editing:



echassin said:


> ...I growled. Ill mannered thing that I am.


yeah, I shoulda figured it out sooner; P does growl sometimes, E merely gives a vaguely French look of haughty disdain with a uniquely Mediterranean lagniappe of ill-concealed contempt.

In general I try to not get either of 'em too PO'd at me, different backgrounds but they both grew up in Chicago which simply adds a whole new element of "Watch Your Step".





Neptuno said:


> ...But photobucket has a Mobil app...


B*st*rd oil companies are into everything these days... or did you mean "mobile"? :laugh:



badpenny said:


> Well it would explain the 4 speed shift knob & the wiring patch for the newer reverse plug.


Yep probably does account for the "rewire".


You can also cross-quote from other threads (I found this in one of mine but had to run it down to... Chi-Cha, still the principle is the same.



Neptuno said:


>



Just bash at it and learn. At worst you'll melt your computer and crash Vortex and every VW person within 100 miles will be coming for you...

:laugh:

"Preview Post" button is your friend. It takes practice is all, and keeping sequence straight (you can cut and paste to fix that).

It's kinda fun, does take some time... but it's kinda fun.  Start with 2- 5 multi's within the same thread, get used to that. *Then you can retrieve that pic from Mad Max and post it and I'll tell you how to move it around as appropos:*



Eistreiber said:


> Metaphorically answering, "Yes".
> 
> It seems (although I've never been down that path) that all marriages have the same basic conflicts and/ or questions;
> 
> ...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> So in theory, you should be able to drop in any other speedo graduation from the same generation without any additional fuss, right?


Sorta, but... not quite that simple.

I'll try to not get dragged off on too many tangents. The speedo cable is driven by a gear in the transaxle ID'd by color for how many turns of the final drive (call it ring gear of the diff) per how many rpm of the speedo cable it generates, then the speedo head takes that as input signal and translates to the position of the needle on the gauge. I know of *at least* two gears and I believe there are few more, they can be checked/ changed by removing the speedo cable from the transaxle.

But you gotta watch your step, you have entered Math World. That gear that runs the cable was matched to a particular VW/Audi car with a specific speedo head and is intended to be accurate *within that set-up only.* So... "same generation" should do it, but *might* not. Let's say... '87 Scir 16v, GTI 16v, Jetta 16v. I'm gonna guess they all used the same 020- based close ratio transaxle, *and thus:* the rpm of the speedo cable would be the same for any of these cars at a given speed, *and thus II:* they'll have speedo heads base-calibrated all the same. Yes the speedo heads *should* all read the same speed... but I don't *know* that for sure and fitment might be a problem too.

I think that number below the needle is a calibration reference, a benchmark. I don't know yet what it is referenced to, but I've see it on all mechanical speedos I can think of noticing, including Smith's (British Leyland, MG & Triumph) and Marelli (Fiat/Alfa/Lancia). So... if you swap a speedo numbered 172 with another numbered 172 you should get the same speed indication as you did before. Whether that is *accurate* is another can of pickled eels.

I once joined a Cincy-bound caravan from New Jersey to Scirocco- Mecca, hung back about mid-pack and relaxed but thought we was running a bit slow (speedo indicated) about 58mph in a 65mph zone... hmm, I wanna get there Today and before the beer gets warm, ya know? So I passed and got up front (there was no designated “lead” car) and set pace at 70 mph (indicated, 5 over is usually cool) and everybody kept up... at the next fuel stop people are saying "Damn that was fun, winding out at 79- 80 mph!". Yeah well... my newly bought car had an engine and transaxle transplanted by PO and he hadn't corrected the output gear, at the pace I thought was relatively “legal” -ish we were flat hauling *ss.

It was fun, though. Nobody got ticketed and there was an fun "incident", a decent story for some other time. Ahem, good times, but ahem. Anyway yeah my speedo was not calibrated right.


So... the way to think of it is, if 1000 rpm on the speedo cable = 20mph, then 2000rpm = 40 mph, and so on. It doesn't matter what speedo head you put on it (85/110/120/140/160mph capable) as long as the speedo head is using the same formula to translate cable rpm to roadspeed.

I'm still working on this... need to figure out a away to have a *very steady* variable speed drill turn a fixture at a fairly precise rate, then I can mount a faked speedo cable end (the squared bit) into a speedo head and check calibration. I just don't know enough yet.

Working on it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Since I'm on top of the page, have a picture of me being the lone powerplant of my now-long deceased black 16v.


Heh... OK, I suggest a caption contest.

Here's my first entry: *More powerful than a wound-out 16v but without the whine, I drink beer.*


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> In 1982, due to the national speed limit, *nobody* in the US was driving over 55 mph, *ever*.


Oh yeah, I sure *didn't ever* drive over 55mph; I'm all conformist and law-abiding and stuff. :laugh:



PA Rocco said:


> So, in the view of our German engineer friends, an 85 mph speedo was gross overkill.


Actually IIRC the 85mph speedo's were a legislative act. It was thought that having a speedo that accurately reflected the performance range of the car would encourage/incite drivers to explore the upper ranges, as though the US population has no math skills. If you're driving a 911 and your speedo pegs at 85mph at 4000rpm, then if you push up to 6400rpm you're doing about 135mph or so (and trying to remember what somebody said about Trailing Throttle Oversteer and how it might be important about now). If the speedo needle is bent against the peg, so what? The German engineers were snorting beer out their noses they were laughing so hard.

Well, we have decent speedos now, but I do have some concerns about math skills of the US population, nevertheless.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Heh... OK, I suggest a caption contest.
> 
> Here's my first entry: *More powerful than a wound-out 16v but without the whine, I drink beer.*


I'm gonna stay in the same vein and steal Otto's (better to ask for forgiveness than for permission):

"It runs most efficently on 12 fluid ounces per hour"

This was originally directed at you Karl


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Heh, I agree. And if you'd like, go the Southern Way and add "- Lee" and watch people's eyes cross. I've known a Roberta Lee (curly blond *girl*), a Georgia Lee (raven-haired *girl*), a Frankie Lee (more bruntte-ish *girl*). All originally from points South.
> 
> Call the kitten (full name) Bruce Lee just to mess with people. I would, but that's me.  And no one in their right mind will mess with the cat, anyone not in their right mind and messes with the cat deserves whatever happens to them (_"Aaaagh! My Spleen!"_).


My aging eyes read _*Bond*_ girl at first. :screwy: Followed by a chaotic moment of trying to recall a Roberta Lee... :laugh: I'm ok now though.

Somewhere along the way she got tagged with _Brucetradamus_. The tradition began when one of the Mk1 cats, Fox, became known as _Foxtavius_ during a Spiderman movie. Not that we follow tradition closely; we also have _Superfat_, _Stupidfat_, and _Cyclops_. :what:

Confirmed by a professional today, Bruce is indeed a girl. And by now, a girl with less parts than she woke up with this morning...

The trouble with having a female named Bruce is... _pronouns_. 




Eistreiber said:


> Sorta, but... not quite that simple...
> 
> So... "same generation" should do it, but *might* not... Yes the speedo heads *should* all read the same speed... but I don't *know* that for sure and fitment might be a problem too...
> 
> ...It doesn't matter what speedo head you put on it (85/110/120/140/160mph capable) as long as the speedo head is using the same formula to translate cable rpm to roadspeed.


I suspected it may be slightly more complicated. I'd love to "upgrade" my 85 mph in the '81S to something a little more respectable. If the only other complexity is swapping out the drive gear, it may not be all that bad. I think there are at least three gears (red, green, white) available on Mk1 Autohaus, and they seem to have a handle on selecting the right one...




Eistreiber said:


> I'm still working on this... need to figure out a away to have a *very steady* variable speed drill turn a fixture at a fairly precise rate, then I can mount a faked speedo cable end (the squared bit) into a speedo head and check calibration.


I'd thought about a Dremel, if it has the ooomph to drive a speedo and can be dialed back to low enough rpm. I'd also want a spare speedo head to experiment with. All conceptual at this point. Definitely would be easier than rigging up in the drill press. :laugh:





Eistreiber said:


> Actually IIRC the 85mph speedo's were a legislative act... The German engineers were snorting beer out their noses they were laughing so hard.


Whatever the case, it succeeded in perpetuating the stereotype that VWs were slower than a tortoise on a frosty morning. :laugh: Ok, so they earned it with Beetles, then diesel Rabbits... but they didn't need to lump my Scirocco in there too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today I screwed around with the Scirocco some more. I found that my trigger wheel was not concentric with the crank pulley, and was causing the Megasquirt to loose the RPM signal for like 25% of the crank's revolution. Once I fixed it and put it all back together, I tried to start it, but the stater went up in smoke. I can fix all the customer cars, but I still can't fix my Scirocco lol!

The car's been parked in the parking lot of my work since November. It has a friend - another mechanic's Nissan 240 sits around as well. It needs a starter relay and a coolant hose.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Timbo,

Fix your co-workers and vise versa:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, has that dent in the fender always been there?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Wow, has that dent in the fender always been there?


That's the good side lol!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> That's the good side lol!


What do you mean? I know I'm disconnect but what happened?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> What do you mean? I know I'm disconnect but what happened?


I'm not sure I ever posted about it - but I was hit by a Jeep, and the car was nearly totaled. The other guy's insurance company adjuster LOVED the car and even gave an allowance for getting an alignment for the car.

Honestly I'm not much worried about what the car looks like right now - I just want the damed thing to run again.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Ouch!! :thumbdown:

It's always nice to encounter a sympathetic insurance adjuster though  ..they can definately make or break a deal (....or your heart!)

Keep on truckn'!eace:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> I'm not sure I ever posted about it - but I was hit by a Jeep, and the car was nearly totaled. The other guy's insurance company adjuster LOVED the car and even gave an allowance for getting an alignment for the car.
> 
> Honestly I'm not much worried about what the car looks like right now - I just want the damed thing to run again.


I'm sorry dude. When rodolfo got hit shortly after the move to Ann Arbor I was heart broken.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Not to get us back on topic which is OT here. Prince is dead. Wtf? A little flu the poof. RIP Prince.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Not to get us back on topic which is OT here. Prince is dead. Wtf? A little flu the poof. RIP Prince.


RIP Prince ... Minnesota has lost a Great Artist


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Re: Prince:
"flu-like symptoms" are to celebrity illnesses like "resigning to spend more time with my family" is to politicians.

The publicists are leaving something out.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

And now back to something common.
We've covered cats,kids, and cars, but this topic hasn't been around for a while.










Let the bacon/yogurt debate continue.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Prince is dead. Wtf? RIP Prince.


Don't let de-elevator bring you down.







It'll be awhile before we see someone that unapologetic again, he had his own style and swagger and if you don't like it, well don't buy it.

Prince reminds me oddly of Neil Young, that f*cker sings like a cat being strangled whilst on a BBQ grill, but he made some good music.






My my Hey hey and vice-versa too.

Have a beer and listen to _Purple Rain_, call it a wake.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*oh dahmit, again?*



pchassin said:


> ...but this topic hasn't been around for a while.


The hell you say, I recall tossing off an Ensign Kenny quote recently, "AAAaaaagghhh!!! My spleen!!" or words to that effect.




yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah.... I know. Wait for it. I need some time to think of something perfectly inappropriate. :laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

anyone need one of these?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Had to build a speedometer cable

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> anyone need one of these?


Yes!! Would that be an arm and a leg??


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nope.

Just need your shipping address 

pm me...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> anyone need one of these?


Yes, if you still have one left


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> Nope.
> 
> Just need your shipping address
> 
> pm me...


Did Ty.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently on a Cruise ship in Ft Lauderdale in Port awaiting departure at 16:30 

Royal Caribbean, Allure of the Seas, 7 day cruise to Bahanas and Eastern Caribbean :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Currently on a Cruise ship in Ft Lauderdale in Port awaiting departure at 16:30
> 
> Royal Caribbean, Allure of the Seas, 7 day cruise to Bahamas and Eastern Caribbean :wave:


:thumbup: Enjoy, they are a blast.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I really don't see a point in starting a while new thread for a simple question. But looking at the ground locations in the Bentley (pictured)







[/URL]Does this mean grounds 1-23 are located on the ground strap battery to the body? And 24-29 is on the cold start valve, etc.

Edit: did photobucket break?

Edit2: yes, yes it did.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Currently on a Cruise ship in Ft Lauderdale in Port awaiting departure at 16:30
> 
> Royal Caribbean, Allure of the Seas, 7 day cruise to Bahanas and Eastern Caribbean :wave:


Waw, enjoy!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> The "rewire" might have been for different lighting perhaps? Or something entirely different in the cluster. But I know of no reason a rewire would be required to swap speedo heads.


Mind you I'm doing a lot of catch up right now so this may have been answered but....

The '82-'83 cluster had a different connector than the '83.5 and later cars. This coincided with the change from an '85 mph speedo to the 120 mph unit. I'm guessing THAT is the wiring snafu he's referencing.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I figured I'd post here first....

I had the misfortune of hitting a chunk of truck tire on the way home from work the other day. This had the effect of tearing a chunk out of the already well-cracked airdam of da 'Ho. I'm hoping that someone who is coming to Cincy might have a spare cracked but patch-able replacement. (I knew I shouldn't have sold that nice one to E awhile back!)

Anyone?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Air dam?

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Front spoiler? Standard on the Scirocco S. Made by Zender.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

vwdaun said:


> I figured I'd post here first....
> 
> I had the misfortune of hitting a chunk of truck tire on the way home from work the other day. This had the effect of tearing a chunk out of the already well-cracked airdam of da 'Ho. I'm hoping that someone who is coming to Cincy might have a spare cracked but patch-able replacement. (I knew I shouldn't have sold that nice one to E awhile back!)
> 
> Anyone?



Well... there's this... http://www.vintagerubber.com/SciroccoMk1SAirDam.aspx


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> (I knew I shouldn't have sold that nice one to E awhile back!)


Marlene's original airdam looks great, but it does have a fiberglass patch behind it. The one you sold me is plastic welded and repainted Mars Red (no primer, no patches), so it's factory. As you know, Marlene is a princess all about perfection, whereas Da Ho...

Soooo, what I'm trying not to say is, you can't have it .

I did gift a nice aftermarket fiberglass airdam to RichHuff (haven't seen him on here for a bit...), but IIRC it was a spare for him, maybe he'll let it go.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

0dd_j0b said:


> I really don't see a point in starting a while new thread for a simple question. But looking at the ground locations in the Bentley (pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The numbers aren't sequencial, i.e. there is only one frame ground strap, then it skips to twenty-something.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

echassin said:


> The numbers aren't sequencial, i.e. there is only one frame ground strap, then it skips to twenty-something.


Ahh ok. Thank you much!


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

vwdaun said:


> I figured I'd post here first....
> 
> I had the misfortune of hitting a chunk of truck tire on the way home from work the other day. This had the effect of tearing a chunk out of the already well-cracked airdam of da 'Ho. I'm hoping that someone who is coming to Cincy might have a spare cracked but patch-able replacement. (I knew I shouldn't have sold that nice one to E awhile back!)
> 
> Anyone?


I may have my factory 78' two piece hard plastic one available soon.

It's in perfect shape.

If so I can bring it to the GTG along with a few other parts.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

PA Rocco said:


> Well... there's this... http://www.vintagerubber.com/SciroccoMk1SAirDam.aspx


If this were a showpiece of a car, I'd not hesitate to give Randy a call. As it is, that's more than I paid for the whole car. If I were to get serious about painting this thing, well....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Marlene's original airdam looks great, but it does have a fiberglass patch behind it. The one you sold me is plastic welded and repainted Mars Red (no primer, no patches), so it's factory. As you know, Marlene is a princess all about perfection, whereas Da Ho...
> 
> Soooo, what I'm trying not to say is, you can't have it .


Damn you E! I would gladly take Marlene's old ratty patched one, and you could even make back a bunch of the money you paid for mine.  As and added bonus, I'd even pick it up next week, I should be in the neighborhood for a few days.



echassin said:


> I did gift a nice aftermarket fiberglass airdam to RichHuff (haven't seen him on here for a bit...), but IIRC it was a spare for him, maybe he'll let it go.


Calling RichHuff.... the Ho needs your help! :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I would gladly take Marlene's old ratty patched one... I'd even pick it up next week, I should be in the neighborhood for a few days.





echassin said:


> Soooo, what I'm trying not to say is, you can't have it .


Okaaayyy, I guess what I'm trying not to say is that you can't have _either of them_ 

However, you should stop by next week and we can more thoroughly discuss the matter over bacon.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Okaaayyy, I guess what I'm trying not to say is that you can't have _either of them_
> 
> However, you should stop by next week and we can more thoroughly discuss the matter over bacon.


This sounds like a good idea. I'm hoping to be up Wednesday evening 'til Sunday morning, subject to weather of course.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

California 16v said:


> Currently on a Cruise ship in Ft Lauderdale in Port awaiting departure at 16:30
> 
> Royal Caribbean, Allure of the Seas, 7 day cruise to Bahanas and Eastern Caribbean :wave:





tmechanic said:


> :thumbup: Enjoy, they are a blast.





Iroczgirl said:


> Waw, enjoy!!


Thanks 

Got back from Ft Lauderdale this afternoon, I only saw one type 53 during this travel outside the USA, a G60 Corrado in St Maarten


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

You are at the top. hope you have pictures of that ship!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, this thread was at risk of getting buried so I thought I would resurrect it from pre-death (aka page 2).
We had a lovely pre-Cincy gathering at the Chassin hacienda. Daun was in town visiting and working with Ellen and Margaret and hung out wid us tonight. 
The (fill in the blank) booze flowed, burgers and pie was consumed, cars and life were discussed.

Nice.

Coupla pics may follow, E needs to recover from his indulgences first.

And I am flat out too lazy to do the whole photobucket thing.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Well... Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, so-

- Prince; I didn't post here the day it happened, which is strange in retrospect now to come of thinking about it. (There was a spectacular drunken debauchery associated with the event nonetheless. Included warbling accurate lyrics and dancing in underwear to at least 4 in the morning. Subsequent hangover was endured in a manly fashion without the use of painkillers, I'll have you know...)

- Pix or it Didn’t Happen Department; Rat Chewed Wires of the Isuzu Trooper II where finally over come w/ the use of a battery rated for deployment in a Mercedes Benz of all things... ("I know the Starter Bench Tested as Good..." < scratches head fastidiously... >, "Lets try this damn'd 'ting- it's just been re-charged... Oh wait, it doesn’t look like there is enough room... Get the KY!...")

- Follow up; "It's Saliva!, It's Saliva!"

- Refurbishing an RV that had been parked awhile found much Rat Chewed insulation; and a big ol honking Wood Rat under the bunk and on top of the Heater Machinery. Wait let me just add the following; "!!!!!!!!!!!!" face to face w/ cat sized feral scavenger and damn he got away while I searched for something to skewer him with. I think he'll be back, and I can wait.... 

- Currently only two Torpedoes into inebriation so this here post isn't hardly as fun as it might have been, but hail and hearty carry-ons to one and all, This year I'll be 'Scirocco' in age... and refuse to grow up.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Well, this thread was at risk of getting buried so I thought I would resurrect it from pre-death (aka page 2).
> We had a lovely pre-Cincy gathering at the Chassin hacienda. Daun was in town visiting and working with Ellen and Margaret and hung out wid us tonight.
> The (fill in the blank) booze flowed, burgers and pie was consumed, cars and life were discussed.
> 
> ...


E is a bit of a lightweight but I have NO room to talk.

Thanks again for dinner and drinks. And the bedtime story was simply top-notch literature!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Bentley for Scir 76- 81, chapter Engine, vs. 1 thru 9?


Just asking.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Happy Mother's Day to the moms on the forum!!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Happy Mother's Day to the moms on the forum!!!


Indeed:




Eistreiber said:


> Bentley for Scir 76- 81, chapter Engine, vs. 1 thru 9?


Mmmmmmnnnnooooo, it's the book you brought us:

The middle title word is glared out, but I'll give everyone a hint: it starts with "f" and ends with "uck", and it's not "firetruck" :sly:. Each person read a page and passed the book along. Very vulgar and entertaining.

We got Mom a new shaded swing chair for our oft too-sunny deck, and I fixed some body issues on the Mom-Bomb, since the car otherwise has stayed really nice.

Rust forming in the seams under the plastic bits:

I opened the bad seams to blast them.

After blasting from outside and from within:



Note all the sand in her car .

After welding the seams shut, copious seam sealer, a thorough tape job, and a make-shift paint booth (the paint is polyurethane and I didn't want to die, even with a respirator):








I repainted the rear door and half the quarter panel and front door and clearcoated everything to fix a color mismatch from a prior repair. I had to paint the plastic also, and the bumper skin from when I, er, ah, nevermind .

After paint:


After assembly and sanding/buffing/waxing:


D-d-d-d-dat's all, folks :wave: G'night!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh my; JC on a raft with a crutch, sure he can walk on water but he's gonna trip. :laugh:

first this:


Neptuno said:


> Happy Mother's Day to the moms on the forum!!!


yep, thanks for not strangling me at birth for squalling and smelling 'funny'. All since has been mostly gravy, so thanks Mom; ya gave me a chance.



Eistreiber said:


> Bentley for Scir 76- 81, chapter Engine, vs. 1 thru 9?





echassin said:


> Mmmmmmnnnnooooo, it's the book you brought us:
> 
> The middle title word is glared out, but I'll give everyone a hint: it starts with "f" and ends with "uck", and it's not "firetruck" :sly:. Each person read a page and passed the book along. Very vulgar and entertaining.


Wow, I was thinking about that book a couple of days ago, wondering where I'd left it; glad to see it's getting good use. For those trying to catch up the title is "Go the (Firetruck) to Sleep", & wiki is yer friend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_the_F**k_to_Sleep although there's a good chance the auto-mod will wreck the link. Oh well. Replace ** as seems fitting and check the link.

Great book for any parent, or anybody at risk of becoming one (yeah, you know who you are...) 




echassin said:


> Note all the sand in her car


Yeah well life's a beach, eh? :beer:





echassin said:


> ...sanding/buffing/waxing:


Don't want to see no sanding, you're buff enuff, and I sure as hell don't wanna see no waxing (sympathetic ow!). Capisce? :laugh:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

With a 120 Speedo installed on an 82, why would the upshift light be on while not in gear, or driving for that matter?

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The signal for the upshift light comes from the reverse light switch on the transmission. Perhaps it's faulty, or there's a problem with the printed circuit on the cluster, or a bad ground or something.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I am going thru grounds tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The signal for the upshift light comes from the reverse light switch on the transmission. Perhaps it's faulty, or there's a problem with the printed circuit on the cluster, or a bad ground or something.


Can you elaborate? I'm not sure that is correct. I was under the impression that the upshift light was a vacuum generated signal at least in the 82. The reverse switch in the 82 is a two prong switch so I wonder where the signal would be hooked up. 

Chris could you elaborate? After all mine never had that wire or hook up as it was an automatic prior to the change to 5sp. In other words my upshift light never really worked.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah. Wow. In my case, I have the newer trans. It wasn't original. I'm still checking the grounds.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The contacts in the reverse switch for the upshift feature serve to lock out the upshift feature when you're in 5th, so that it won't "ask" you tp shift into a 6th gear you don't have.

I would start by checking the vacuum switch found to the left of the distributor. Better yet, disconnect it and be done with the whole idea.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

makes sense:thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

badpenny said:


> Ah. Wow. In my case, I have the newer trans. It wasn't original. I'm still checking the grounds.


 "Newer" trans, meaning "has big 5-pin plug?" Or, newer, meaning "has 2-pin reverse switch?" (I say it that way, because they went up and down with those. First were 2-pin, then 5-pin, then back to 2-pin.) 

If you do have a 2-pin switch, the upshift light will never function correctly (read: it won't be disabled in 5th gear.) Only 'fix' is to simply remove the Upshift Light Control Unit (a relay.)


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

reverse lights and up shift lights are overrated


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*Forest fires*

I live by a lake ( pear shaped, about 2 miles long) and tonight there was a CL415 ( or 215, don't really know the difference) making loops around and touching the lake surface. I guess they were practicing for the upcoming season, which had already debuted in the Prairies.
It reminds me a day a couple ofyears ago,we watched two of those for an hour or so making touch n' go in the Mediterranean sea near Marseille, southern France.

These are strange birds. Surprisingly agile in my neophyte sight.





Does that place recall you something?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, OK. I just google-map'd your coordinates and it looks like every town in the area is Saint-something or the other...

(btw- I really like the plane pictures...) 

My question; do people 'south of the border' in Plattsburgh & Burlington, do they speak French as well?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Yeah, OK. I just google-map'd your coordinates and it looks like every town in the area is Saint-something or the other...
> 
> (btw- I really like the plane pictures...)
> 
> My question; do people 'south of the border' in Plattsburgh & Burlington, do they speak French as well?


Lol, yeah Saint-Something. The Church was overwhelming everything back then here, you know...
And I'd be very surprised to find someone local and french-speaking 'south of the border'. My dad has some relatives in CT and CA and their minions didn't bother to learn French so...

Don't be mistaken, the pictures are from France few years ago.

You said Planes?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ha!, I understand; I'm in ( even Northern) California and everything out here is 'San' this or that too... 

We are gradually creeping towards more and more provisions to support a bilingual social interactivity, and as much as I respect my Brother-of-another-Mother, I wish for the unification of a single language. 

I'd much rather have the money spent on parallel translation printing on forms and product labels to go towards ESL classes, free of charge.

I don't mean to flame the Forum, but since it's Off Topic, this would be the place to mention it, in context...

Besides, I'm pretty stupid- all my French & Spanish have merged together...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

"And now for something completely different":



I was walking along this little sidewalk that connects our driveway to our back yard, just mindin' my own business *insert casual whistling*, and my heart missed a beat while trying to figure out what sort of prehistoric monster would want to use _my_ sidewalk, and for what purpose.

It's a turtle, and a darn big one, IMO. About 3 feet long . It got lost and looked a little worse for wear, but I put it in the nearest pond and off it went. BTW, even though I picked it up by the sides of the shell so I knew it couldn't snap at me, it thrashed around quite vigourously (like, not slow ), and it definitely got my blood pressure up a bit...

That is all, carry on.

Oh, and dead rabbit. There's a dead rabbit in our back yard too. Weird day.

Whatever, adios :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr E you live in Chicago. Not the back 40. That tortuous is an impressive sample.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Dude relates story of finding a Feisty Turtle and a Dead Rabbit in the same general location and time frame.

(I knew Aesop survived to the present day...)


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

I was going to ask what year rabbit, but I didn't want to seem desperate

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Besides, I'm pretty stupid- all my French & Spanish have merged together...


Que pasa, mon frere!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

badpenny said:


> I was going to ask what year rabbit, but I didn't want to seem desperate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


, T's "Citroen" avatar _does_ remind me:

I saw, while driving around, a gorgeous dark blue SM out and about with no rust, and with its timing chain apparently properly tensioned (many SMs died due to improper maintenance):

http://static.autosource.fr/images/posts/2010/10/5610-essai-citroen-sm-rouler-futur-anterieur.jpeg

And if you're curious about what I believe is the best car ever made (for its time):
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_SM


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, Pops rode the  DS Wagon  pretty hard, all through the 60's and early 70's.

In a lot of ways they were before their time in terms of mechanical tech. I chose that brand in homage.

 Now, the later 'SM' otoh..., that was a horse of a slightly different shade altogether...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Random isht that kids say. 
So, Isaac is ~21 months old. 
Last Tuesday, Isaac and I go out for a walk after dinner (so, you know, he can burn some Go.) 
Isaac stops in front of our house. Points at the Passat (wagon.) 
Isaac: "da car." 
Me: "It is the car." 
Isaac: "Da daddy car!"
Me: "It _is_ daddy's car." 
Isaac: (looks up at me, big isht-eating grin on his face) "Da bwick!" 
Me: :laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

cuppie said:


> Isaac: (looks up at me, big isht-eating grin on his face) "Da bwick!"
> Me: :laugh:


Did he meant «brick», or «Buick» :laugh: ?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

New toy:










2002 900 Sport. :heart:

Still waiting for the memo title so I can register it. :banghead:

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

onurB said:


> Did he meant «brick», or «Buick» :laugh: ?


 I think he meant "brick." 
And, he remembers what he called the wagon, too. When I asked him about it Saturday ("Isaac, what did you call Dad's car a few days ago?"), he said "Da bwick!"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I agree, I used to call the A2 chassis Jetta the 'Flying Brick'...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what size the circlips are for the pin at the bottom of the MkII hatch struts? Got new struts and the old clips crumbled.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All set; Chris came through for me.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> New toy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Score! Now I want to bring my helmet to Cincy just so I can test drive your Ducati! 

(yes, I have my motorcycle endorsement...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Did some Gardening today ("Beware my Shining Shovel!"...), drove to '49 tractor up and down the road to dump a pile of rotting lumber in the berm to firm it up a bit, going to the local 'Indian Casino' to watch the Warriors i the play-offs 'cuse we don’t got not Cable here in the country yet. (Electricity is forthcoming... any day now...)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I picked up this Quantum Syncro wagon the other day, as though I needed another project. But hey, I've always wanted one and the price was right, so what the hell?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ...I've always wanted one and the price was right, so what the hell?


Some of the most dangerous words in the English language.

Good luck to you, Sir.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice score Chris!!

LMK when you are done with it:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

hey Chris?, can we get a measurement of the track width and length between front and rear axles? pleeeeease?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Found this gem in the car lounge


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a great picture. :thumbup:

I'm surprised I've never seen it around...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I picked up this Quantum Syncro wagon the other day, as though I needed another project. But hey, I've always wanted one and the price was right, so what the hell?


Drivetrain swap into a Scirocco!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Drivetrain swap into a Scirocco!


I was curious too and Wiki'd it. I think it has a longitudinal 5 cylinder, otherwise I'da called dibs .

That one looks like a creampuff :thumbup:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I picked up this Quantum Syncro wagon the other day, as though I needed another project. But hey, I've always wanted one and the price was right, so what the hell?


Welcome to the AWD Wagon Mafia
I picked this up about 4 weeks ago
07 Passat 3.6L 4Motion


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> I was curious too and Wiki'd it. I think it has a longitudinal 5 cylinder, otherwise I'da called dibs .
> 
> That one looks like a creampuff :thumbup:


Forgot about that. You are right.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

echassin said:


> _I was curious too and Wiki'd it. I think it has a longitudinal 5 cylinder, otherwise I'da called dibs __._





echassin said:


> _
> That one looks like a creampuff :thumbup:_





crazyaboutrocs said:


> Forgot about that. You are right.


;eave the 5 cyl in the wagon and take everything else


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I picked up this Quantum Syncro wagon the other day, as though I needed another project. But hey, I've always wanted one and the price was right, so what the hell?


I had 3 of these..... All red.

Enjoy it. Looks pretty nice


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone have a used, but good fuel pump for an 82? Mine has stooped priming....I don't heard the buzz when I turn the key any more :facepalm:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Happy Towel Day, everyone! :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's a great picture. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm surprised I've never seen it around...


I miss that Scirocco hat...



echassin said:


> I was curious too and Wiki'd it. I think it has a longitudinal 5 cylinder, otherwise I'da called dibs .
> 
> That one looks like a creampuff :thumbup:


Can we get a downward facing picture of the Engine Bay, (pretty-plz?)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Just for Gits & Shiggles; 

http://germancarsforsaleblog.com/1985-volkswagen-quantum-syncro-wagon/ 

1985 Wagon, w/ the Longitudinal mounted drive-train;










Hrmmm, maybe if we where to relocate the Radiator...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Anyone have a used, but good fuel pump for an 82? Mine has stooped priming....I don't heard the buzz when I turn the key any more :facepalm:


I presume you've already checked the relay, yes?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

And sorry TBerk, I haven't taken any more pictures of the Quantum. I ordered a fuel pump for it the other day so hopefully I'll be able to get it running soon-ish.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

S'alright, s'OK- I'll be looking forward to resurrecting my interest in all things All-Wheel-Drive, esp VW/Audi style.

I'd always had an idea to put a fully powered 2.0+ liter lump attached to all wheel drive in an otherwise lightweight Mk1 chassis.

If I hadn't gone crazy, I'd have built one by now.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I presume you've already checked the relay, yes?


cant find my extra, but I can start the car by hotwireing the starter


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

a quick Q.

IIRC, VW lock barrels have 7 slots/ gates, and the plates that go in the slots have 4 cuts. This being asked about the 'master key", which fits doors (gets you in), hatch/ trunk (a place for yer stuff), and ignition (and drive away laughing).


Thus... there's 28 (4 X 7 ) possible permutations of key cuts, from 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 to 4 - 4 - 4 - 4; like 2 - 1 - 1 -1, then 1 - 2 - 1 - 1, then 1 - 1 - 2 - 1, und so weiter.

Or am I doing the Math entirely wrong?


Happy Friday of a three-day weekend to all.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not good at math but on quick exam it looks to me like it'd be a lot more than 28. Maybe factorial or something like that?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Carp. I was afraid of that, now have to go Find Out.

stay tuned.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> cant find my extra, but I can start the car by hotwireing the starter


If you can get the car to start, what makes you suspect the fuel pump? Sounds more like an ignition switch or something.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I think it is the relay not making the pump buzz.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> I think it is the relay not making the pump buzz.



You have tried jumpering the fuel relay already, right?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> a quick Q.
> 
> IIRC, VW lock barrels have 7 slots/ gates, and the plates that go in the slots have 4 cuts. This being asked about the 'master key", which fits doors (gets you in), hatch/ trunk (a place for yer stuff), and ignition (and drive away laughing).
> 
> ...



Yer doin' it wrong;

Basic idea, which I invented btw, well, discovered all on my own, while still a Child mind you!, is-

You have a four letter word and there can be 26 different choices in each place so it's 26 x26 x26 x26, -1. Or, put another way 26 to the 4th, minus 1.

In your key example I'd look to see it as 4 to the 7th, minus 1...

(If I'm wrong on the fundamentals I'll blame it on the lack of a true coffee related beverage and instead on this fruity strawberry-tea tasting thing I ordered 'to try something different...' (It'd be better with a shot of Rhum in it.))


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Statistician wife confirms, 4^7. AKA, 16,384


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

twardnw said:


> Statistician wife confirms, 4^7. AKA, 16,384


Agreed. This is a permutation where order is important and repetition is allowed... https://www.mathsisfun.com/combinatorics/combinations-permutations.html

So you have 4 choices seven times, or 4^7.

Factorials are used when order is not important (Tom, Dick, & Harry = Harry, Dick, & Tom -- it's the same thing)... and/or when repetition is not allowed; each choice reduces the next choice by one, such as the NFL draft.

And now I remember why I hated discrete math... :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> And now I remember why I hated discrete math... :banghead:


What? Hell, I figure *discrete* Math just has to be better, *indiscreet* Math blackmails you by threatening to tell your wife.

Or am I completely not in the right ball-park?

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> What? Hell, I figure *discrete* Math just has to be better, *indiscreet* Math blackmails you by threatening to tell your wife.
> 
> Or am I completely not in the right ball-park?
> 
> :laugh:


Nope. You are moose hunting. Better keep that large rock near by.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Nope. You are moose hunting. Better keep that large rock near by.


What if there's more than one moose, will I therefore need two or more rocks?

And... would it properly be called (calling all grammar-Nazis) mice-hunting, or something else?

Just asking. :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> What if there's more than one moose, will I therefore need two or more rocks?
> 
> And... would it properly be called (calling all grammar-Nazis) mice-hunting, or something else?
> 
> Just asking. :laugh:


You can always recycle a single rock. Less ammo to haul.

Mooses. Not to be confused with parting the Red Sea.


More importantly, can your Rocco haul a trebuchet?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> can your Rocco haul a trebuchet?


That reminded me of:




All three ads are good, but the third one is the relevant one in this case.

And it's always nice to see Heidi again


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Mooses. Not to be confused with parting the Red Sea.


Too late.

I thought of Mikhail Gorbachev... who parted the Reds, see?

Confused yet? :laugh:

OK, I'm gonna moosey on.... um, I mean *mosey* on outta here now [sprints for flame bunker].


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

echassin said:


> That reminded me of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap! :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Too late.
> 
> I thought of Mikhail Gorbachev... who parted the Reds, see?


... and the iron curtain, which may or may not have been red.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Imma just going to leave this here. Y'alls should appreciate it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Was the Archer thing directed at anyone in particular?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> Was the Archer thing directed at anyone in particular?


 To the group in general. That said, I figured that you, in particular, would appreciate it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Was the Archer thing directed at anyone in particular?


umm... not saying that you need to be Robin Hood and split an arrow, but... geez.

An Archer un-aimed is no better than a thug with a club.

Geez. Back in the Day a good bow was a sniper's weapon, and didn't even need sound suppression; nobody else hears much and the target only hears "swish- thwap!" and then bleeds out. Problem solved.



cuppie said:


> To the group in general. That said, I figured that you, in particular, would appreciate it.


You prob'ly figured right, I am though a bit concerned.

[ Phrasing!!]


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Wait, what were talking about?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Wait, what were we talking about?


Like it matters?

Sir, this is the Chit-Chat thread. There are few rules, less continuity, and no plans.

:laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Continuity is overrated. At least that's what my Rocco keeps telling me.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I posted this on Insta/FB. 91 with 58k. The owner is a client of mine and has a few toys


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Momentary sideways; who do I know in the general area of San Francisco that'll admit to it?

Knowing me, and living there; both I guess. You're kinda mostly fooked, but cheerfully fatalistic. 

PM me please ( @ TBerk, check your PM inbox).


:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Speaking of SF, does anyone else remember the Dead Kennedys? Hardcore punk is useful music in an election year.

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Ronnie Montrose? Oh never mind, he's dead [ RIP]. Rick Derringer? Edgar Winter? Davey Pattison?

For those lost, wiki & youtube are your friends, and get bigger louder speakers.

:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Speaking of SF, does anyone else remember the Dead Kennedys? Hardcore punk is useful music in an election year.
> 
> :beer:


Raises hand in a remembrance of years past and time spent in California.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm no city boy by any means, but SF is my favorite US city. If I *had* to live in a city & won the lotto to be able to afford it, SF would be my pick.

Jefferson Airplane

Grateful Dead

Steve Miller Band

Santana

Tommy Tutone :sly:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(Ice-Karl, I have replied to your PM...)

I'm currently 200 miles north of San Francisco; but I do have Santana on this here laptop... 

San Francisco is just a part of the greater SF Bay Area Metroplex; Berkeley/Oakland, Marin County, Santa Cruz & Monterey isn't to far away (Boardwalk & Aquarium respectively), lots o's stuff to do and see, both fee & free.

Anybody coming this way should drop me a line; I wont need to tag along, but I can pre-load you with a list of fun stuff to do...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(Ice-Karl, I have replied to your PM...)

I'm currently 200 miles north of San Francisco; but I do have Santana on this here laptop... 

San Francisco is just a part of the greater SF Bay Area Metroplex; Berkeley/Oakland, Marin County, Santa Cruz & Monterey isn't to far away (Boardwalk & Aquarium respectively), lots o's stuff to do and see, both fee & free.

Anybody coming this way should drop me a line; I wont need to tag along, but I can pre-load you with a list of fun stuff to do...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...and Todd Rundgren !! 

:thumbup: + :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> (Ice-Karl, I have replied to your PM...


I have replied via e-mail.



TBerk said:


> San Francisco is just a part of the greater SF Bay Area *Charlie-Foxtrot*...


FTFY. No offense (wasn't *you*) but... I been there, I won't go back there at gun-point. Take a couple of half-track quad-fifties and a few (many) thousand rounds well maybe... but I'd get arrested or something, stopped at the border for Ag inspection? Like a 1/2" bullet through the skull is going to kill worse if it's contaminated by some non-approved weed-control spray?

Cali is... it's own place. I like southern Oregon and that's as close as I want to get.



TBerk said:


> Anybody coming this way should drop me a line; I wont need to tag along, but I can pre-load you with a list of fun stuff to do...


Nah... I'm OK here in flyover land. Got squirrels and birdies and bunnies and psycho roomies, I have all the fun & entertainment I need.


----------



## modom1526 (Jun 7, 2016)

*New Owner - 87 Scirocco*

I was stationed in italy and had a G60 1990 Corrado. That's what i wanted and couldn't find one to my liking in my price range.
I bought this 87 Scirocco. 
Got some things i want to fix /replace. 

Still new to this forum layout of this site. 



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7737010-FS-FT-1987-Scirocco-16V-New-Orleans


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

modom1526 said:


> I bought this 87 Scirocco.
> 
> Still new to this forum layout of this site.



:wave: Welcome to the madness ! You'll like it here, we're mostly harmless. Mostly.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

There's no crying in hockey! :facepalm:

A local sporting goods store stayed open until 1:00 AM to sell Pens gear. :screwy:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Like it matters?
> 
> Sir, this is the Chit-Chat thread. There are few rules, less continuity, and *no plans*.
> 
> :laugh:


This is well stated, (especially the bolded part :laugh....however....

You neglected the two main rules, and I will cite the applicable one here. Off topic is ON topic in the chit chat thread. Alright then, carry on.

And here am I, owning one without suitable pictarz posted. :banghead: Fixed that for me. From 2004.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Like it matters?
> 
> Sir, this is the Chit-Chat thread. There are few rules, less continuity, and *no plans*.
> 
> :laugh:


This is very well stated (in particular, the bolded part :thumbup. However, there are two main rules. The first one has not ben respected on this page (ahem....picture???) and the second one most certainly has been . Off topic is ON topic in the chit chat thread. Okay, carry on.


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Warriors loss hurt last night. Game 6 will be different!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hoffa said:


> Warriors loss felt great last night. Game 6 will be more of the same!


FTFY. 

(In reality I have no interest in sports, but am ridiculously hopeful for my home team.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PA Rocco said:


> There's no crying in hockey! :facepalm:
> 
> A local sporting goods store stayed open until 1:00 AM to sell Pens gear. :screwy:



I dont even give a good hot lick about Hockey, but besides the fact of it being the 'Home Team', this was the farthest the Sharks had ever gotten in post Season...

Oh and the Warriors, Game Six?- Green will be back...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

As Dad turns 74 this year he is realizing a stick is no longer in the cards for him. Lots of mods with this OEM+ Rabbit. 8v, FF, TT with Borla. Full restoration about 12 years ago and driven maybe 8,000 miles since then. Fast, Safe, and Reliable. I just got the car in my possession and will get better photos after it is cleaned. Color is Audi A6 Andora Red.





















If any of you know of anyone interested, please pm me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

You should save the 5-speed for Butch.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Troof! But I already have one


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> As Dad turns 74 this year he is realizing a stick is no longer in the cards for him. Lots of mods with this OEM+ Rabbit. 8v, FF, TT with Borla. Full restoration about 12 years ago and driven maybe 8,000 miles since then. Fast, Safe, and Reliable. I just got the car in my possession and will get better photos after it is cleaned. Color is Audi A6 Andora Red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous cabby, it looks like a fun car, but I have too many already.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> Troof! But I already have one


it's one thing to have it but it's another to have it installed in the car


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Only so much $$ to go around


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OSLer said:


> What is the story behind the *Ü* in the numberplate? Not especially this numberplate, i've seen many of them in pictures from gatherings.




*Ü *changes the sound when speaking German, I used to work for a company, in German the company name is spelled DÜRR, when they Americanized it, the name became DEURR, in the Americas, After awhile it became just DURR. So it has a purpose, if you live in Europe and speak German.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Just posted in the classifieds.... just sayin.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello from Springfield, Mo


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> Only so much $$ to go around


yeah but I am pretty sure that for a case of beer one of the BMW mechanics would swap that trans for you


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

hmmmm..... you sir may have something there...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Sometimes the chit chat thread is a little too automotive, given how we're supposed to be off topic here, so in an effort to fix that I present the following exhibit:

We're looking at some super expensive kitchen knives that Petra told me not to put in the dishwasher, and as is sometimes my style I dismissed her warning (Petra really loves that about me ) saying something like "Pffft! why would anyone make super expensive knives that can't handle a little hot water and some dish soap??!!" and I put them in the dishwasher...


...which caused the handles to crack and fall off (Petra _really really_ loves when I dismissively blow off her warnings and then end up wrong. No, really, she does love that :heart.

Her brother Bernd makes beautiful knives as a hobby and he's refurbishing our kitchen knives with custom handles, and they pass the paper cutting test in an almost frightening way. Thanks Bernd! :wave:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> hmmmm..... you sir may have something there...


I am full of great ideas


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Like it matters?
> 
> Sir, this is the Chit-Chat thread. There are few rules, less continuity, and no plans.
> 
> :laugh:


ah-HEM. There are plans here, but they are reserved for the *WEAK*.



Hoffa said:


> Warriors loss hurt last night. Game 6 will be different!


Needless to say, now that game 7 has come and gone, game 6 and 7 were, in fact, _more of the same_. 

Congrats to Cleveland and the rest of NE Ohio as well as LeBron, Kyrie and the rest of the Cavs players and staff. Well done and what a comeback!

:thumb:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

E-Man, 








Hand-washing is easy for fine cutting implements. sechtuuuuupisdo.o.o.o.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Her brother Bernd makes beautiful knives as a hobby and he's refurbishing our kitchen knives with custom handles, and they pass the paper cutting test in an almost frightening way. Thanks Bernd! :wave:


Bernd sounds like somebody you'd best not piss off.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Hello from Springfield, Mo



One question. Why?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> Bernd sounds like somebody you'd best not piss off.


Well, a guy who admits to 6'5" and makes knives for a hobby _is_ a guy you don't want to piss off.
Kinda like an ace in the pocket, from a sister perspective, that is.

All kidding aside, he makes a great knife and has a waiting list a mile long and some days I think he opts not to quit his day job (tool and die guy) just so as he can have access to all the machines that are at work.
All I gotta do is feed him a good meal every so often. I'm glad that I got bumped up ahead on the waiting list.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Well, a guy who admits to 6'5" and makes knives for a hobby _is_ a guy you don't want to piss off.
> Kinda like an ace in the pocket, from a sister perspective.


I've known him for 30 years and I've never seen him really mad. Probably because he gets results by the time he's only a little mad


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Really not liking this "update" to the vortex. having ads within the posts is very annoying.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> Really not liking this "update" to the vortex. having ads withing the posts is very annoying.


You're the second person I've seen complain about ads within posts. I'm not seeing that unless I'm not logged in.


*** 

Ok, I got nuthin' right now, so how about some hometown history...


















The stone bridge in Johnstown, PA in the aftermath of the 1889 flood.












Same bridge today.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(own da page...)

Today I made a further step towards de-ratting the Isuzu Trooper; I now have all four corner lights working; Daytime/Aux, Headlights, and Turn Signals.

Oh, and I gots Air Conditioning too? Who knew it was available?... 

This thing is a 1990, getting close to 240k miles and was a theft recovery. Not to mention wild, forested, wood-rats chewing on the Electricals...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Needless to say, now that game 7 has come and gone, game 6 and 7 were, in fact, _more of the same_.
> 
> Congrats to Cleveland and the rest of NE Ohio as well as LeBron, Kyrie and the rest of the Cavs players and staff. Well done and what a comeback!
> 
> :thumb:


Cleveland is going nuts. Tomorrow they're putting on a celebratory parade downtown that they've only been planning_ since Sunday night_. It seems they didn't want to 'jinx' the game, so they literally planned nothing. ONE MILLION people are estimated to attend. I so badly want to go, but I have to facilitate a previously scheduled workshop at work tomorrow. Figures. 

I have to say the overall attitude of the city has changed. It's amazing. I work for a large company and more people are smiling and saying hello to you in the halls than previously. I co-own a sub shop and the customers were definitely more friendly last night AND they're spending more money. This will wear off in time, and we're generally a friendly city anyway, but it's really really nice.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

After a long, strange ordeal I finally have the subframe issue resolved with my Sportwagen.

_You want the back story you say?_

Back in 2014, while driving from Pennsylvania to Oregon, my _slightly_ lowered and *fully* loaded Sportwagen had a unfortunate incident. How loaded? Witness:



















I distinctly remember the impact. I was negotiating the truck stop area (gotta love diesels) at a filling station in South Dakota (maybe?) and it just so happened that a pair of metal tanker truck fill caps placed at the high side of a slight "bump/hill" within the parking lot contacted the underside of the Sportwagen.

*CLUNK.* _SCRRRAAAAAAPE._

I investigated after the impact, but noticed nothing.

At my first oil change in Portland, the VW dealer indicated that I was missing three screws at the back of the skid plate that secured the plate to the subframe. I knew it wasn't structural, so I asked them if they could retap the holes and order the hardware. They said sure.

Fast forward to my next service visit. They indicated that although they had the hardware in stock now, they couldn't retap the holes due to the subframe being aluminum. I asked them (knowing the answer, sorta) of the cost of the subframe. A price exceeding $1K was quoted, excluding labor to install.

My reply? _"Oh, HEEELLLLLLLLL NO."_

I would figure this out myself.

Looking in the classifieds, I found a guy who sold me a subframe of the correct P/N, for approximately 25% of the dealer cost. A couple of days later, it arrived. _With the wrong part number._

:banghead: 

I negotiated a settlement with the gent for a portion of the purchase price and moved on. (The original subframe is still for sale, by the way! Go here for more details.)

Courtesy of a forum post, I was alerted that I should try Auto Haas Recycled VW parts in North Jersey. I called them up, specified the P/N and found BY FAR the cheapest quote for a subframe, or around 12% of the dealer cost. I placed the order, and awaited the arrival. A couple of days later, it arrived. Also, with the wrong part number.

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

I called the company up and had a really frank conversation with (I believe) the gentleman that owns the place. He was super friendly and willing to accept a return, no problem. However, he was very adamant that this subframe would in fact fit my car, despite the fact that every online and offline resource refused to corroborate that. He said that he had seen many Mk6s come through the yard and the TDIs had this VERY subframe.

So, I took a deep breath and scheduled my appointment with the dealer.

Today, I picked the car up. *With a new subframe installed and alignment done! * _(Thanks, VW Diesel Settlement gift card!)_

This weekend I will be installing a new, fancy aluminum skid plate to protect my oil pan. All is well with the world.

So, the moral of the story is, Volkswagen people are good people. This community we have is supportive, knowledgeable and helpful. And when I have great experiences like this, I want to share them.

So, support the fine folks at Auto Haas!

http://www.autohaasparts.com/wordpress/

They rock!

_Side note:_

Because it took 2 days for the dealer to secure the parts, I got to drive the Scirocco on two of the nicest days of the year. *BONUS POINTS!*












And now back to your regularly scheduled programming...

(off topic is on topic, etc.)


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Glad you that sorted Joe! Wagon looks nice!, as does the rocc!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I like this story.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> I called the company up and had a really frank conversation with (I believe) the gentleman that owns the place. He was super friendly and willing to accept a return, no problem. However, he was very adamant that this subframe would in fact fit my car, despite the fact that every online and offline resource refused to corroborate that. He said that he had seen many Mk6s come through the yard and the TDIs had this VERY subframe.
> 
> So, support the fine folks at Auto Haas!
> 
> ...



A lot of :beer: to the gentleman with TRUE knowledge, it is getting very rare these days that someone really knows his business. 

And the Mk1 simply is beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## Uncle Cyril (Jun 26, 2016)

OK, that tears it; I am now *officially* PO'd about the recent security breach/ rolling Charlie-Foxtrot password reset thang...

I've now had to come up with a creative new username and re-sign up with same; think about "Uncle Cyril" and see where it takes you (hint: try Moscow* USSR*, *not* the one in Idaho), consider how "Uncle" & "Cyril" might be relevant. I offer a free e-:beer: to whoever first figures it out, and worth every cent you paid for it. 

Naturally; all I write and post will be of course, sheer Pravda (go look it up).

I figure eventually mods or admins will get around to replying to my email, "yo, just send me a temp password and I'll log in to my usual account and change it to something abiding by the new rules" but for now I'm "Uncle Cyril" (aka formerly: Eistreiber, Ice Karl, Bad Karl, or The Icy One).

And who the hell would even try to or think that they could falsely post as me? It's a "Doh!" thing; no one sane and/ or literate would even try to impersonate me, can't get the tone or attitude right, not a snowball's chance in hell.

Let's say someone rips off my username & password and tries to post as me:

It'll be more polite & tactful, almost even friendly and all mooshy gentle-like. And everyone that knows me will know right away that it ain't me writing that sappy inoffensive slop... "hey, Ice Karl never writes like this, my Gawd! Maybe his log-in has been hacked!!"

well, Doh!!


umm... :laugh:

well Hi mods and Admin types; in all seriousness I do thank you for your hard work and conscientiousness, and if there's more ads now that's OK. I don't like them, but I figure they help keep this forum Free (of cost) which is a good thing. I'm not going to gripe.

I would like to reset my long-used username " Eistreiber " so if when you get a chance you could email to me a temp password to log in with, and I'll do that and immediately change it, that'd be cool.

For the time being though; Uncle Cyril = Eistreiber with a somewhat Slavic *противный* [ obnoxious] accent. Don't even think about asking me to pronounce that... I have no frigging idea.

I'm back.... :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Uncle Cyril said:


> I'm back.... :laugh:


And you're a *n00b*! :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- 'Unca Cyrillic'; I like Ice Karl mo betta. (Dude, I'm stuck in the country, no phone and Internet on an as needed basis... But I'm still available.

- scirocco*joe has a Beeeee-Utiful Scirocco. And I don't care personally for most green cars. His transcends my personal shortcomings... ("Hey Joe, waddya know?'...)

(joe?, put an Audi/Euro corner signal in that hole in your sheetmetal.) yeah. yeah. thats the ticket, yeah.


- Jonestown, PA reminds me of 'Jonestown', and being from the SF Bay Area- that aint a great memory... reference Jim Jones , Patty Hearst is a more happy-go-jucky remembrance...

I'm out of doors as I type this, with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in my chalice- and I am enjoying the brisk gusts of wind play the note on the otherwise empty beer bottle. 

Life is Long, hopefully, and/but Good nonetheless...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

TBerk said:


> - scirocco*joe has a Beeeee-Utiful Scirocco. And I don't care personally for most green cars. His transcends my personal shortcomings... ("Hey Joe, waddya know?'...)


X2 :thumbup: 

My father has never confessed as much but I'm certain his favorite color is green. Green house, green cars, green, green, green... I mean, even his grass is green. So, I came to not like green, well, because you can't be like your father, right? I doubt I'll ever own a green car (Cirrus doesn't count!), but I gotta agree *that* green on *that* Rocco... just works.




TBerk said:


> - Jonestown, PA reminds me of 'Jonestown', and being from the SF Bay Area- that aint a great memory... reference Jim Jones , Patty Hearst is a more happy-go-jucky remembrance...


While I am surprised to learn there are no less than four Jonestowns in the state, I'm in *John*stown, PA actually. About 2 hours east of Pittsburgh. Johnstown is famous for its floods, (former) steel mills, some coal (mainly to support the mills, in their heyday), and some crazy guy obsessed with Sciroccos. :laugh: Billy Joel's '_Allentown_' could have very well been about Johnstown, if not so lyrically awkward. And these days, the claim to fame is _Thunder in the Valley_... 

I'm pretty sure no massacres occurred at any of the PA Jonestowns, but Johnstown does unfortunately have (at least) one, albeit of a different type, in its history.


Since I can't seem to get html code to work here for linkage where appropriate above:

Johnstown, PA: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnstown,_Pennsylvania

Thunder in the Valley: http://www.visitjohnstownpa.com/thunder-valley

Jonestown, PA (pick one): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown,_Pennsylvania


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Uncle Cyril said:


> OK, that tears it; I am now *officially* PO'd about the recent security breach/ rolling Charlie-Foxtrot password reset thang...
> 
> I've now had to come up with a creative new username and re-sign up with same; think about "Uncle Cyril" and see where it takes you (hint: try Moscow* USSR*, *not* the one in Idaho), consider how "Uncle" & "Cyril" might be relevant. I offer a free e-:beer: to whoever first figures it out, and worth every cent you paid for it.
> 
> ...


try this post to get your old account access back
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-into-your-old-account-Please-check-in-here&


----------



## Uncle Cyril (Jun 26, 2016)

TBerk said:


> - 'Unca Cyrillic'; I like Ice Karl mo betta.


Yeah me too. But I'm waiting on the mods/admin types to catch up and send me a temp password so I can log in under that famous (OK, infamous; whatever) handle and continue to post the highly literate, thoughtful, entertaining and friendly (heh!) posts that I am...um... known for (see above: famous/ infamous).

But for now it's Uncle Cyril, so *имеют хороший день и прочее* y'all. Hmm... funny, Russian doesn't have a translatable term for "y'all". No such thing as a Southern Russian, I guess.

Also, for reasons which are obvious to anyone with even the limpest grasp of History; all Russian phrases will be rendered in *RED* font. If you don't get it, go look it up.


----------



## Uncle Cyril (Jun 26, 2016)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> try this post to get your old account access back
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-into-your-old-account-Please-check-in-here&


will do, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Just got back in. Was about to create a new acct like Carl, but Paul came through! Thanks for posting the link for Carl and I'm sure others, Roger. The Slegato saga is officially over; I got two checks in the mail and deposited them.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Just got back in. Was about to create a new acct like Carl, but Paul came through! Thanks for posting the link for Carl and I'm sure others, Roger. The Slegato saga is officially over; I got two checks in the mail and deposited them.


Are you going to keep the Slegato for parts, to help other projects you have or did the insurance company take the car?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm keeping it. I'll strip it down after the garage is done. And yes, they let me keep it free of charge, because I was easy to work with. And to be honest, so were they.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I'm keeping it. I'll strip it down after the garage is done. And yes, they let me keep it free of charge, because I was easy to work with. And to be honest, so were they.


Glad it worked out. Hopefully the bruises are fading for you and the little guy too.

Seems to me insurance companies are easier to work with these days - probably due to the intense competition. My wife totaled two cars (neither her fault) in just over two years, and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with how quickly both were settled with minimal grief.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Uncle Cyril said:


> blah blah blah......
> 
> I'm back.... :laugh:


Gimme a minute and I will PM you a new login password. *WARNING--* it might be creative.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

PA Rocco said:


> Glad it worked out. Hopefully the bruises are fading for you and the little guy too.
> 
> Seems to me insurance companies are easier to work with these days - probably due to the intense competition. My wife totaled two cars (neither her fault) in just over two years, and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with how quickly both were settled with minimal grief.


Yes, bruises have past and so has the pain that lingered a bit longer for me. He recovered remarkably well.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> - scirocco*joe has a Beeeee-Utiful Scirocco. And I don't care personally for most green cars. His transcends my personal shortcomings... ("Hey Joe, waddya know?'...)





PA Rocco said:


> X2 :thumbup:


Well thanks, gents! I appreciate the kind words. Cedar green is a beaut, though Kolibri is no slouch, either.

I actually kinda wish I could paint my Sportwagen green too, but then I'd have to retrim the seats in rich, lovely brown leather...



TBerk said:


> (joe?, put an Audi/Euro corner signal in that hole in your sheetmetal.) yeah. yeah. thats the ticket, yeah.


Tosha, I was actually looking for a repeater for that hole, but was unable to locate one. Back in the day, you couldn't browse a single internet site without seeing about 150 varieties of them, but nowadays, I can't seem to locate them anywhere. It's also a _tiny tiny_ hole. I'll take suggestions and links, if you have them...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Karl you have a PM to your new account with a password for your old account.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Tosha, I was actually looking for a repeater for that hole, but was unable to locate one. Back in the day, you couldn't browse a single internet site without seeing about 150 varieties of them, but nowadays, I can't seem to locate them anywhere. It's also a _tiny tiny_ hole. I'll take suggestions and links, if you have them...


I think I had gotten mine of of an Audi in the parts yard; late 90's, Early 2000's, I _think_...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Been working on the _Rocco Room_.

Our house doesn't have a real garage, instead the PO closed in under the back porch and slapped down some old brick for a floor. I plan to pull all that up at some point & pour a slab, maybe heated, but temporarily I rolled out some felt paper & anchored down some OSB. Should work for keeping the Rocco for the time being.



















I wish I'd taken a before pic. Doesn't seem like much but the place started out a real dungeon. Dark, damp, dank. Wired up some nice LEDs to replace the single bulb (I'm lovin' the LEDs & not hitting my head on the old bulb). Walls soaked up three coats of UGL block sealer & could use another coat, but I've had enough of that for now. At 6'4", I can just barely stand in there... thus the reason the beam is red.  It's an old piece of rail. Wire brushed, rust converter, Rustoleum, so it won't rain rust anymore.

PO hung a cast iron radiator on the wall. I haven't figured out how to take it down without killing myself so it's staying. He had it valved off from the rest of the system & would drain it after each use to prevent freezing. :screwy: Maybe if I'm so inclined some day I'll set up a heat exchanger with a secondary glycol loop. Maybe. Or I'll just paint it red to match the beam and call it art. 

Garage door was a tilt-up beast because the ceiling is so low. My next project is building a set of folding carriage house style doors...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Jamestown vs Johnstown... oops.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I am finally back in. Tried to set up a hew user name as a temp but it wouldn't let me. And password reset got sent to the email I used back when I joined. I was young then, and was on my first bug! Anyhow, uncle Cyril, welcome to the forum and you know the rules, post a picture and tell us about yourself, LOLOLOL. (This should be good...)
Joe? Green bean is looking great! And Kolibri is pretty dang sweet too, but cedar's still good and green.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

"Punchbug!,my Canadian School Teacher Friend!..."- I just exclaimed to the other dude here, who I'm always trying to impart 'Why Sciroccos are so Great' Knowledge too...

(He drives a 400K+ miles and counting GMC Truck that I keep running...)

[Stands and doffs hat in a Generally Northern Direction...] I fear I aimed more towards Vancouver by mistake...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> "Punchbug!,my Canadian School Teacher Friend!..."- I just exclaimed to the other dude here, who I'm always trying to impart 'Why Sciroccos are so Great' Knowledge too...
> 
> (He drives a 400K+ miles and counting GMC Truck that I keep running...)
> 
> [Stands and doffs hat in a Generally Northern Direction...] I fear I aimed more towards Vancouver by mistake...




LOL, I'm thinking "schoolteacher? " as if that is a hat I ever wear...then I noted that I had an exam to mark sitting on my lap...laughs to self....:laugh:

Lately I am an amateur historian/archivist/antique dealer. Clearing out the family farm which dates to Confederation. SO>>>MUCH>>>STUFFF!!!!:banghead:

A lot of it is junk. Like yesterday we cleared out three crates full of broken glass. WHY do you need three crates of broken glass?? No idea; pretty sure it was broken when it went in there. As an added bonus it was previously near the "raccoon outhouse". (Ewwwwwww) Anyway, deep in the crate was an old gelatin-on-glass negative of someone from the turn of the century. It as one crack and some damage, but I will add it to the tintypes and other old photo gear. In an entirely different crate (this one had a mouse occupant) there was a very nice old glass-cutter with a diamond tip and rosewood handle. Still cuts glass well (which was handy for resizing some of the aforementioned broken glass for fitment into disposal boxes). The crates were the goal...they are auction-sale-able. This has been my world for the last six or so months with some breaks to reassemble old green Volkswagens!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(and Aviatrix, and Sciroccoholic, and, and, and...)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

...ohhh, ohhh, I got it...Antiques Roadshow participant.

Go on the show, Cathy, and bring all that cool barn stuff with you!!!
We wanna see you on live TV!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, I am finally back in.


Yay! Glad to see you back :beer:
I had to look up 'Canadian Confederation' to see how far back you were talking about.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

It is Canada day he!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> It is Canada day he!


It is, and today's finds included some letters from the boys in the service during WWI.(My grandma was hot stuff and a bid of a scoundrel from the sounds of it!) Belgium
did not sound like an enjoyable experience at all.
I have a day off from farm clearout tomorrow to go to the No6 RCAF open house car show with my best boy (Klausie). It will be great to just hang out and do nothing for a day. Been sorting photos for a week and a bit now. Everything from tintypes to digitals, and many 8X10 industrial shots from the construction of the local steel plants and the reactor at McMaster University. And negatives. ENDLESS negatives. I have a big box of license plates to sell at the car show, so I guess I don't have the day completely off.....
Aaaaand I have a tick so time to send him to the next life. Perfect.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Earlier in the year the neighbor's dogs would be tick'd on the regular (I think I posted big fat tick pictures- thankfully in a low rez edition...). Just this week a little one tried to get started on me, but I caught it in time- <shudder> creepy dam'n things.

I'm really posting to encourage you to find a Historical Society and/or Historical Preservation outfit that can make some archival scans of those negatives, photos, and if you see fit the letters too. 

It's not too late to Back Up Your Data!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Those letters would be like voices from the past, very cool, and I'm sure what might have been considered racy then would be fine today.

Funny you mention ticks. After a family nature walk last week I noticed the most intensely itchy rash I've ever had, and it turns out I got "chiggers", ticks that swarm onto anything that passes by. Each tick digests little tunnels into the skin to drink the fluod that weeps from from the dead tissue. You can see the tracks they leave as they finish one spot and move on. Given how much damage hey did, I wonder if they produce a numbing agent, because I did feel a single bite, just the itchy slow-healing wounds that result. Creepy indeed.

Other then that, Petra came home from a jog and found Marlene missing, and for a split second had a "where's Marlene?!" moment, but I came home just then and she realized that we were just going for a ride (a *drive.* In the *car*. Perverts).

That is all.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, I'm doing some more work on the Falcon, the gauges all take the old VDO steel socket, too bad Andy didn't, so if you have any guages that need those sockets, you can still get them, i ordered some through O'Reilly's.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> OK, I'm doing some more work on the Falcon, the gauges all take the old VDO steel socket, ...



T-Baby, When you say 'steel body', are you talking about Dash Board lights?

Cause it looks like you are upgrading to LED lights dere, 'cha got a LINK?

(Pause a moment for a tip of the hat to Meatloaf; *Paradise By The Dashboard Light*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> T-Baby, When you say 'steel body', are you talking about Dash Board lights?
> 
> Cause it looks like you are upgrading to LED lights dere, 'cha got a LINK?
> 
> (Pause a moment for a tip of the hat to Meatloaf; *Paradise By The Dashboard Light*


Individual round gauges, this is the light socket for a BA7 style lamp.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cool Beans, Thx.

TBerk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy 4th of July everyone! :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

And Happy 5th too. 

In the spirit of Off Topic is On Topic, here is a Retrofit of a VW/Audi part into an Isuzu trooper;

 


What is shows is an Air Solenoid (see the Blue Connector? And the vacuum hoses?) with it's VAG connection & two bolts, grafted into the standard Isuzu/GM style wires (I can revert back, eventually).

(The metal thing on the right is a brake proportioning valve- different in shape but familiar enough to most forum folk... See the brake lines?)

What that air valve does is activate the Air Pump; it injects air into the hot exhaust manifold to help burn unburnt stuff prior to getting to the Cat, etc, downstream... (At least thats what I think it does...)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well that was interesting. Eastwood just asked me if I would still buy stuff from them if the stopped accepting paypal. I ordered from them before there was a paypal so it's not an issue with me.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> Well that was interesting. Eastwood just asked me if I would still buy stuff from them if the stopped accepting paypal. I ordered from them before there was a paypal so it's not an issue with me.


The only way to know what your customers want is to *ask*! Kudos to them for asking customers before going off half cocked. :thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

tmechanic said:


> Well that was interesting. Eastwood just asked me if I would still buy stuff from them if the stopped accepting paypal. I ordered from them before there was a paypal so it's not an issue with me.



vwpartsbidding (AKA vwbargainparts.com & vwpartsoutlet.com) on eBay no longer accepts PayPal either. They said the fees were too high.

It's been so long since I used any other method that I had to register a credit card on eBay to pay them. 

-Old Eric


----------



## Uncle Cyril (Jun 26, 2016)

In this forum there is so much IQ (well. collectively anyway, it do add up; a thousand times .01 will buy some decent beer and there's just *gotta be* a thousand people here with a least one penny thoughts) it really surprises me nobody got the "Uncle Cyril" reference, all o' y'all are just *давая мне вниз* and stuff.
*это было не трудно понять*. But oh well, what the hell (see yer _Catch-22_).

Here's what Russki's do, it's Italian; _"known as the *VAZ-2102*. The 2101 is a re-engineered version of the Fiat 124 produced under license from Fiat and tailored for the nations of the Eastern Bloc,"_ which means re-engineered 20- year old tech like H*ll and they used thicker steel for the bodywork so it wouldn't rust so quickly, but... eh, Russian metallurgy prob'ly makes it a wash.

And still about a litre and a half of screaming OHV push-rod tightly wound- out engine in the front, driving wheels in the back, and it's heavier and less well-built?; still gots the worm & sector steering ("oh *that's* precise...") well did anyone really think that'd work out well? It's like upgrading an MGB from stock Lucas to Marelli electrics. Yeah, so what's the improvement? Warm beer vs. cool pasta?

*бла бла бла*






Y'all still haven't got the reference; "Uncle" is easy, but for "Cyril" *Я должен** ударить тебя с ног на голову с клубом*, and stuff. Jeez, see yer wandering priests/ saints in oh, 800's or so.

Lada's are just like Sciroccos, but with more doors, less power, and it appears that they handle like a pile of luke-cold microwaved dog-sh*t ("eww..."). I mean... those things just get sloppy... face like an angel, ass like a rhino. But what's not to like?

I guess nobody told 'em that in Russian, "apex" = "*апекс*", looks to me like mostly no one of 'em could hit an apex with a battalion of artillery and a couple dozen T-90 MBTs, much less a flailing Fiat.

That's yer last last hint.

:laugh: + :beer: (or wodka, if you must).


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, that was fun- but I could only get through about 7 mins before I had to recover my bandwidth for use with 'other stuff'.

btw- I was all set to open up my laptop to correct a bent Headphone Jack I had incorrectly diagnosed.

Apparently somehow, while I had nodded off with the unit on my chest I had slid the L-R slider all the way over. So, all it turned out to be was a setting, not a broken part. (cue Home Simpson 'Doh!' moment...)


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

TBerk said:


> ...I had slid the L-R slider all the way over. So, all it turned out to be was a setting, not a broken part. (cue Home Simpson 'Doh!' moment...)


Could've been worse. At least you didn't hit the *volume* slider! :laugh:

(I refuse to disclose how I know about such things... :facepalm


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PA Rocco said:


> Could've been worse. At least you didn't hit the *volume* slider! :laugh:
> 
> (I refuse to disclose how I know about such things... :facepalm



Almost- As a mater of fact I did a 'curious to see what comes up first' type Adult Orientated Google Image Search the other day and forgot that my Browser would 'open all tabs as they had last been...', and re-started up the PC in a Public Venue.

_Maaaaan_, you never saw such Lighting Fast Reflexes as I still retain. 

the film '*Ronin*' as example...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

To Uncle Cyril, *прощай и прощай сейчас*


I'm back! And just as Icy as ever! Which considering it's middle of July and going 80's - 90's F isn't saying much, I guess.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Well, that was fun... I was all set to open up my laptop to correct a bent Headphone Jack I had incorrectly diagnosed.
> 
> Apparently somehow, while I had nodded off with the unit on my chest I had slid the L-R slider all the way over. So, all it turned out to be was a setting, not a broken part.


Fly to Rome, go to the Vatican; show 'em the Lada video (have some really good concert-grade Fenders and about 20- 50k watts per channel pre-arranged, I mean enough to pulverize concrete, ya' dig?), discuss the "miracle" of your healed hearing. Hell I'd go with it... a wound-out OHV engine sounds fun if it's Italian- designed, even if it was built in Stalingrad (or whatever they call that place now). Pity the commies couldn't get the back ends less loose, what's back there; smuggled rutabagas? WTF is a rutabaga, anyway?



PA Rocco said:


> Could've been worse. At least you didn't hit the *volume* slider!


Then you won't like this. Lancia 037's (sold here as Scorpions), rally versions; about 450- 600 hp stuffed into 2000 pounds, RWD but mid-engined. Fast loud Killer B's.






Gorgeous & quick; turbo's are taking a beating though, lots of smoke on the shifts, ya notice?

-IceyOne


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Karl I :heart: the video with the Lancias racing in it and I did see the Smoke :thumbup:

ARG Scirocco - "Made in Italy" - http://www.argweb.eu/










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzIxgHNaOi0


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Fly to Rome, go to the Vatican; show 'em the Lada video (have some really good concert-grade Fenders and about 20- 50k watts per channel pre-arranged, I mean enough to pulverize concrete, ya' dig?), discuss the "miracle" of your healed hearing. Hell I'd go with it... a wound-out OHV engine sounds fun if it's Italian- designed, even if it was built in Stalingrad (or whatever they call that place now). Pity the commies couldn't get the back ends less loose, what's back there; smuggled rutabagas? WTF is a rutabaga, anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


037 is a damn sexy car, also piloted by none other than Walter Röhrl for a spell. However the 037 had a 4-valve twin-cam 2.0 Supercharged engine, same as the Fiat 131 mill. (well, minus the supercharger) "Only" rated at 350hp in top kit, but that wasn't a lot of weight to push around and it also had a lot of torque. Probably nuts to drive in the dirt. It was good enough to beat the very early rendition of the Audi Quattro before group B went all haywire with cars having more HP-per-driven wheel than just about anything else in all of motorsports. (hence the Lancia Delta S4 which had the same engine but turbo and supercharged, awd, 560 hp, and only a couple hundred pounds heavier!)






Not as sexy sounding as the E2 Quattro, but still. I'm brave enough to strap myself into just about any sort of vehicle and give it a proper go, but I am not sure I could put myself into a monster like the S4 and give it more than half throttle without ****ting myself.

Brendan


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Then you won't like this. Lancia 037's (sold here as Scorpions), rally versions; about 450- 600 hp stuffed into 2000 pounds, RWD but mid-engined. Fast loud Killer B's.
> 
> Gorgeous & quick; turbo's are taking a beating though, lots of smoke on the shifts, ya notice?
> 
> -IceyOne


Ok, so now I want one of those. 

I'm ok with volume, under the right circumstances. Hitting the slider inadvertently after nodding off isn't one of those circumstances. :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

California 16v said:


> Karl I :heart: the video with the Lancias racing in it and I did see the Smoke :thumbup:
> 
> ARG Scirocco - "Made in Italy" - http://www.argweb.eu/
> 
> ...



And... I want one those, too. 

Too cool. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

It's my brother that does the Industrial Strength Sound for a living- Stanford Stadium, (pre-refit, but original Jumbo-Tron), Ziggy Marley on Tour, NVidia( ?, ATI?, I ferget, somebody's...) Taiwan Roll-Out, etc, etc.

I took the dude to a 49r's game at Candlestick (RIP) and he spent the First Quarter critiquing the P.A.... :facepalm:

Thats who's hand-me-downs are the pivotal pieces in my 'Maxell-Blow-Yer-Tie-Back' Sound System...










But I wouldn't mind a trip to Italy...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- Lancia's are Southern European Sciroccos.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> PS- Lancia's are Southern European Sciroccos.


Oh hell... does that mean our Scirocco's are just Northern European Lancia's?


well, stzchitt that changes everything! :laugh:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Oh hell... does that mean our Scirocco's are just Northern European Lancia's?
> 
> 
> well, stzchitt that changes everything! :laugh:


:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, tell me what youknow about TTs. 2003/1.8T. No reason. Shoot.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> OKay, tell me what youknow about TTs. 2003/1.8T. No reason. Shoot.


- When the Miata gets in trouble on the playground he gets TT to come and Kick Their Butts... 

- otoh, personally, other than a usable car for weekend, back-road excursions, I see a TT as a Parts Donor...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> OKay, tell me what you know about TTs.


Had me going for a minute, I thought you meant mammalian; not mechanical.

Either way :thumbup: I guess. The 1.8T is good performance available out of a small displacement, efficient, quickly responding package. So I reiterate, :thumbup: !

[ I'm going to regret this, aren't I? :laugh: But never pass up a pun! However bad and obscure it might be, that's the whole point of it. ]


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> OKay, tell me what youknow about TTs.


Eventually a TT 225 will turn up for cheap in my area, at which point the floorpan of the Stepchild will succumb to my angle grinder...

2.0t with 225 hp, AWD in a Scirocco, this is a bucket list item of mine for sure, and I've already picked the recipient. The rest is just waiting.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Eventually a TT 225 will turn up for cheap in my area, at which point the floorpan of the Stepchild will succumb to my angle grinder...
> 
> 2.0t with 225 hp, AWD in a Scirocco, this is a bucket list item of mine for sure, and I've already picked the recipient. The rest is just waiting.


I wanted to do this in my Mk2 16V, but always aimed at getting the parts from a B3 Canadian Passat Syncro. I like your idea better, Eric. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Eventually a TT 225... blah blah blah... 2.0t with 225 hp, AWD in a Scirocco, this is a bucket list item of mine for sure, and I've already picked the recipient. The rest is just waiting.


Is there like a pre- signup list to subscribe to that thread? I'm on it, 'K? Prease....?

Like a Scir but more with much more power + AWD to use it. But OTOH like an Audi Quattro but weighs less and looks better (not bashing Audi, just saying). There is NO downside.

Oh Hell's yes, I'm in [ yo E, Safety stuff: legal will, Life Insurance, and who gets Marlene? You should contemplate these things. Watch out for P's elbows. ].


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Went to the Street Machine Nationals over the weekend, had a blast, was parked next to my friend with the V8 cabby, lats of activity around both cars, I got a lot of,"I had one of those back in school" "I spent hours riding with my buddy in one of those" "I regret selling mine" Galen's Death Tap got a lot of whiplash and' How the he!! did you fit that in there?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Had me going for a minute, I thought you meant mammalian; not mechanical.
> 
> Either way :thumbup: I guess. The 1.8T is good performance available out of a small displacement, efficient, quickly responding package. So I reiterate, :thumbup: !
> 
> [ I'm going to regret this, aren't I? :laugh: But never pass up a pun! However bad and obscure it might be, that's the whole point of it. ]



Yep, you will regret that, and you KNOW if I meant boo bies I would have said it. Plus I know your opinion on them. And thanks for not discouraging me....like I need another distraction/old ****ty chunk of German scrapmetal....I need help.  The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem though, right?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> Eventually a TT 225 will turn up for cheap in my area, at which point the floorpan of the Stepchild will succumb to my angle grinder...
> 
> 2.0t with 225 hp, AWD in a Scirocco, this is a bucket list item of mine for sure, and I've already picked the recipient. The rest is just waiting.



Ahem, 1.8t. 

Even though it is Haldex AWD, (which many call it FWD with rear assist) it can be tweaked to work how we want it to work. (rear bias, anyone?) You also really can't beat Haldex from a weight/packaging standpoint.

Also, only 225hp? WTF is the AWD for then? At least a K04, injectors and supporting tune for 275hp is a good start. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

1.8, got it. I figured since it has more power than the 180hp TT, it must be a 2.0 

As for more hp, my initial goals need to stay realistic: get the TT tunnel welded in, raise the steering rack successfully to clear the drive shaft, fab the rear beam mounts and rear strut towers, fit the drive shafts, and once the running gear is all in, wire it up to actually run.

Plus, as Karl aluded to, I have an impulsive personality behind the wheel, and and there is abundant precedent suggesting high hp in my hands eventually leads to trouble...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Ahem, 1.8t.
> 
> Even though it is Haldex AWD, (which many call it FWD with rear assist) it can be tweaked to work how we want it to work. (rear bias, anyone?) You also really can't beat Haldex from a weight/packaging standpoint.
> 
> ...



Ummm, winter? Hello.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Ummm, winter? Hello.


Once you taste the AWD kool-aid in the winter, you will never look back. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Plus, as Karl aluded to, I have an impulsive personality behind the wheel, and and there is abundant precedent suggesting high hp in my hands eventually leads to trouble...


Snot the high HP, it's the blah blah blah.

Remember that when you're driving, that's what you're doing; is all [walk through that a couple of times, I came up with something almost profound if you work the rhythm right..] :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Snot the high HP, it's the blah blah blah.


I'm an easily distracted driver for sure, but there's also a "Look Ma! No hands!" contribution to some of my accidents .

Now for the real reason I'm posting: After getting a bunch of help here and successfully troubleshooting two CIS-e Scirocco 16Vs and one CIS Motronic Passat, and even fine tuning all of them with a home-made Differencial Pressure Regulator test harness, I'm feeling very empowered, and I admit the feeling is somewhat addictive .

Which leads me to my two CIS Lambda and one CIS Basic cars. They run great, but I have never verified system and control pressures nor adjusted the dwell on the Lambda cars get a correct idle mixture. It turns out that it's easy. *Adjusting* the pressures is easy too, and very rewarding!

I already had a dwell meter, so I started with that. Sure enough, the Mk1 S and the GTI (Lambda cars) are both out of spec enough that the ECU is in full lean mode on one, and full rich mode on the other (I forget which is which). This means the system and/or control pressures are off, not enough to affect performance, but enough that the ECU is maxed out trying to correct things.

Sooooo, in order to verify pressures, I finally got a CIS pressure tester. I paid $110, and now that I have it, I realize I coulda made it for peanuts, but oh well, that's OK.

In order to learn how to use it, I tried it out on my CIS Basic Frankenstein Cabby. Here's the car passing the residual fuel pressure test with flying colors (the check valve and accumulator are working):

The setup just splices into the Control Pressure Regulator (CPR) line where it enters the top of the Fuel Distributor. Jumping the fuel pump relay and running the pumps pressurizes the system. With the stopcock open, you get cold control pressure, and after a few minutes, you get warm control pressure. With the stopcock closed, you get system pressure.

I got system pressure 78 psi (perfect), cold control pressure 28 psi (perfect), and warm control pressure 28 which is low. This explains my lowish gas mileage: the metering plate is lifting too high for lack of control pressure to hold it down. I checked for resistance at the CPR plug and found that CPR is blown. I changed it out for a good one and I got 25 psi cold pressure (close enough), and 34 psi warm pressure, which is better, but still low.

Now this is the *great* part: ToddA1 is a genius in the Golf forums and he posted this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-adding-adjustability&highlight=adjustability
You can actually adjust the CPR and it's easy!

In my case low control pressure is fixed my tapping (hitting?) the entire banjo fitting assembly into the CPR a teeny bit. With the pumps running and reading the 34 psi warm pressure, I tapped the assembly in a bit at a time until I read 50psi, which is perfect!

I'll do the GTI and the Mk1 S next, knowing that in one of these, the assembly needs to come out a bit. That will require the CPR to come apart, but the thread explains how to do that :thumbup:

After that I can adjust the dwell (idle mixture) to spec.

I love this stuff . For those of you who find CIS daunting, I encourage you to think otherwise. I don't claim to know CIS intricately, but a rudimentary understanding plus the info various gurus have posted will get you very far :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

That is all, carry on.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Explained with, dare I say, _surgical_ precision, sir. :sly:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

echassin said:


> For those of you who find CIS daunting, I encourage you to think otherwise. I don't claim to know CIS intricately, but a rudimentary understanding plus the info various gurus have posted will get you very far :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


This is very good stuff. Thank you for posting! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> I love this stuff .


I love this stuff too! 

Warm-up-regulator-(WUR)-Calibration


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> I love this stuff . For those of you who find CIS daunting, I encourage you to think otherwise. I don't claim to know CIS intricately, but a rudimentary understanding plus the info various gurus have posted will get you very far :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That is all, carry on.


I love CIS tuning as well, if you have a CIS pressure test set, you are golden. Anytime anyone with a CIS car on my local VW facebook page posts up running questions, the first thing I always tell them is get a set of gauges on it and see what is going on. Test your pressures, test your electrical parts (if equipped) and if it all checks out and it's still not running right then you have bigger problems. Tuning CIS is a lot easier and more rewarding than a carburetor, that's for sure.

I've always thought that if I ever won the lottery and became a millionaire, I'd probably re-produce CIS parts and/or continue to develop it further just because it is so damn cool.

Nice work!

Brendan


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Could someone call Florida, and tell it to come take its weather back home? Please? 
It's 90-freaking-four degrees outside, with near 50% humidity. It was already 85*F (with 61% humidity!) at 10am today. 

Tomorrow: expected high, 97*. 

Ugh.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone have a car fax account? We are shopping for a backup wagon, and i found a possible. Vin YV1SW64AX42430992


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

What's your email?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Was crashed in 2007.










Four owners


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*I haz Scirocco*

My Scirocco has been retrieved from the Yeagley residence. I limped it home and found the culprit near the rear caliper. It was a high pressure pinhole leak. Well not quite a pinhole, but it was high pressure :laugh: 

I bought the parts to double bend the flanges, cut the old crap out and put in a patch. It the process I noted that there were MANY patches...some of which were highly questionable. 

Project in the near future rip it all out and redo. I saw a video online about bending copper tubing (I understand this is stainless) but basically he filled the coil of tubing with water and froze it. That way when he bend it, it did not fold and collapse. My big concern is lingering water in my freshly bent brake lines. I like to think I could blast them with the air compressor. 

IDK

Bennett out.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Pickle*

Will there be a pickle involved? If so I am setting the DVR.



pchassin said:


> ...ohhh, ohhh, I got it...Antiques Roadshow participant.
> 
> Go on the show, Cathy, and bring all that cool barn stuff with you!!!
> We wanna see you on live TV!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

You could also get a hand held brake bender. Pretty handy, cheap and no water needed. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=tubing+bender


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-adding-adjustability&highlight=adjustability
> 
> I'll do the GTI and the Mk1 S next, knowing that in one of these, the assembly needs to come out a bit. That will require the CPR to come apart, but the thread explains how to do that :thumbup:
> 
> After that I can adjust the dwell (idle mixture) to spec.


Some fun follow up on this: I can't do the 80S fine tuning yet because it turns out the coolant temperature switch is broken, so while a new one ships from BusDepot...

...I did the GTI: system pressure 68 (good), cold control pressure 35 (high, or lean), warm control pressure 40 (low, or rich). This is the second time I've seen this, and hopefully that's a trend. These only require hitting the plug and the banjo fitting assembly _in_. If the readings were the other way, you'd have to take the Warmup Regulator apart to push the things out. After going back and forth over the course of the weekend doing cold starts and warm running, slowly tapping the plug and banjo fittings in by microns, the GTI now has cold pressure 28 and warm pressure 52, which are perfect. Residual was 25 psi after 20 minutes, which is a little low, but I'll accept it.

At this point you just plug in your multimeter (set to Duty Cycle %) into the empty Lambda test port, and with the engine running warm, adjust the idle mixture. Mine stared at about 32%, and a tweak of about 1/8 turn has the Duty Cycle reading 50% and fluctuating. I forget which way I ended up turning the adjustment screw, but it doesn't matter because the feedback from the multimeter is almost instant, and you just go whichever way igets you to 50%.

The car doesn't run any different, which goes to show how forgiving CIS is, but knowing the the car is factory perfect feels really good .

I don't know if the 80S will be so easy, but once I get the new coolant temperature switch, I'll go through the steps and report back (if y'all give a isht ). I did do the pressures on the Scirocco, so that's done. I got system 78, cold 28, which are perfect,and warm 48, which is 1 psi below spec. Residual was 35 after 1/2 hour, which is great.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Oh to be closer to you


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

Michael Bee said:


> Was crashed in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, almost no service history and a wreck.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

StaHiMooney said:


> My Scirocco has been retrieved from the Yeagley residence. I limped it home and found the culprit near the rear caliper. It was a high pressure pinhole leak. Well not quite a pinhole, but it was high pressure :laugh:
> 
> I bought the parts to double bend the flanges, cut the old crap out and put in a patch. It the process I noted that there were MANY patches...some of which were highly questionable.
> 
> ...


No need for water! Even if you blow the lines out, compressed air forms condensation...




crazyaboutrocs said:


> You could also get a hand held brake bender. Pretty handy, cheap and no water needed.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=tubing+bender


^ X2.

Mk1 Autohaus has an OE brake line kit...
http://www.mk1autohaus.com/DIY-Steel-Hard-Brake-Line--Kit_p_7850.html

Bends pretty easy with the El Cheapo HF tubing bender (the 1/4 - 3/8 tool is nicer, but too big)...
http://t.harborfreight.com/1-8-eighth-inch-to-1-4-quarter-inch-tube-bender-94571.html

The El Cheapo bender gets as tight a radius as you'll need:









And the pliers come in handy for tweaking, just watch they can rip up the coating on the lines...
http://t.harborfreight.com/tube-bending-pliers-95782.html

If you want to get fancy, Eastwood has a tubing straightener (though it's pretty easy to get decent results by hand). IIRC, the 3/16 size works for these lines.
http://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-handheld-tubing-straighteners-3-16-1-4-3-8.html

I used the old lines I cut out of the car as templates to make the new ones. Just be patient, go slow (bend a little, check, bend more, check - it's easier to bend more than unbend) & you'll be fine.

If you plan to replace the entire line in one piece, the challenge will be fishing it up along the firewall, across in front of the gas tank, & around the fuel pump... unless you have other projects going on at the same time to get stuff out of your way.

Oh, and you may already know this... VW lines are *bubble* flared, not double flared. Use the flat side of your flaring tool... not that I know anyone who confused the two and needed a do-over. :laugh:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Just basking in the air conditioning, watching Mechum Auctions, and feeling glad *my* classic car is a Rocco. :beer:

The prices some of these cars go for is just plain :screwy:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

-camber said:


> Oh to be closer to you


Try not to look at it that way.

CIS is very forgiving and for 30 years I got all my CIS cars running by making sure the injectors sprayed, and from there, just swapping out metering units, CPRs, etc, from others until the cars ran well. As junk yard cars became rare, the Internet took over.

Now tools have gotten so cheap that it makes sense to have all the goodies. In the past year I've bought a new timing light ($30), a compression checker ($20), an ECU compatible LED test light (20), a full function multimeter that can measure duty cycle ($30), fuel pressure test kit ($110), and even an A/C servicing kit with vaccum pump ($120). Total over a year is only $330, to be fully capable. I already had Bentleys, jack and stands, engine hoist, and the various hand tools needed to do the mechanical work, but I don't think that's uncommon. I think next will be an OBD code reader for our modern cars.

Bentley does a really good job outlining the steps needed to diagnose and repair CIS, even the electronic types, and the electrical schematics for these cars are not so bad, especially when we have the Vortex gurus available to help read them.

The biggest change has been the Internet, which I sometimes take for granted. I think monthly Comcast bill easily pays for itself. The easy international availability of goods, services, and knowledge is staggering :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I hear ya!.....My dig is that my current CIS basic car runs fine now, probably how your GTI was running, "good", but in the back of your mind you just _know_ that it could be better.

Plus over the years I've had 3 CIS cars.....all different versions (basic, E, and motronic) and the tuning process for each was very different.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- "If you people give a siht..."  dude! :what: yer kidding, right?

- Tube Bender better than frozen water, but 'in a pinch' mode is sometimes all you got. Don't worry about leaving water inside the lines; there’s going to be some humidity in there just from the atmosphere right after you seal all the new system up, expect to do a Brake Fluid Replacement procedure soon after your shake down cruise confirms you have no leaks. Brake Fluid is pretty cheap after all, considering...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> Thank you, almost no service history and a wreck.


Anytime... At that year and mileage I am not surprised


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Almost an entire week with no chatter? I weep for the future of this world.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Almost an entire week with no chatter? I weep for the future of this world.


Sorry dude, I was rebuilding not only my Main Machine (Dual booting OS laptop) and various PCs around me, esp as the deadline to get the free Win Ten Upgrade came to a close...

Currently posting from a twin-OS machine, both w/ the latest versions, patches, and updates...

Now, I also post to put out the feelers (West Coast centric, please...)

I'm going to be grappling with resource acquisition between now and the end of the year. What that means _here_ is a concerted plan to acquire a Mk1 Scirocco, basic requirements are decent body and glass, the rest is flexible...

(I let one go a while back, trying to keep the shell 'In the Family'- oh, how I wish I could recover it, now that I have the place to rebuild it back to health... )

Anywayz; 

Here's Something...




> *I've killed things from Other Worlds before... *


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Almost an entire week with no chatter? I weep for the future of this world.


Sorry, I'm super busy with school.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(you'll notice I post a WW reference and low and behold she replies online...)

Just say'n...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Almost an entire week with no chatter? I weep for the future of this world.


chiTT chaTT :laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Did you buy a TT?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Was busy with the continued garage construction. The metal for the roof was delivered last week and yesterday I had some dental work, with no heavy lifting for a week. Damn, wasn't planning on that delay.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Did you buy a TT?



DINGDINGDING!!! Give the man what's behind door number one! Yup. So far it's creeping me out because....get ready for it....everything works! (Means expensive mechanical disaster is looming? Or maybe, just maybe, I got a good car for a change? Nah. Disaster looming. I'm cool with it....it is my normal frame of reference.) One owner, dealer serviced.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

punchbug said:


> DINGDINGDING!!! Give the man what's behind door number one! Yup. So far it's creeping me out because....get ready for it....everything works! (Means expensive mechanical disaster is looming? Or maybe, just maybe, I got a good car for a change? Nah. Disaster looming. I'm cool with it....it is my normal frame of reference.) One owner, dealer serviced.


PICS! I've dreamed of owning a TT for years; one of the greatest pure designs of any modern car. The interior still amazes me to this day. TWICE I missed buying a TT by mere minutes. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I really love the interior. It was just random. My brother came home from his workplace and asked me about it a while back and lucky for me nobody bought it (I just really did not have the time to go test drive it). It is probably the only TT they have ever had; they don't sell sporty stuff; more of a truck/van/SUV/family sedan dealership (VERY high volume...this was on the "as is" lot because it is more than three years old...guy traded it for a Lincoln of all things) It probably would have gone to the auction if I hadn't grabbed it. 

One of the mechanics REALLY wanted it but his wife said no. What is wrong with wives???? Anyway, 2003 225Q with about 100 000 miles on it. (six speed/1.8T which goes with that territory) I am going to hate to drive it in the salt, but I will enjoy driving it in the SNOW!!!!!!! Has a few scuff marks, but none of the other usual electrical gripes. (except worn paint on the doorsill and some wear on the bolster...nearly impossible not to scuff those areas) Dolomite Grey Pearl; black leather. Timing belt and Haldex serviced at the expected intervals. Pretty excited about it!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> I really love the interior. It was just random. My brother came home from his workplace and asked me about it a while back and lucky for me nobody bought it (I just really did not have the time to go test drive it). It is probably the only TT they have ever had; they don't sell sporty stuff; more of a truck/van/SUV/family sedan dealership (VERY high volume...this was on the "as is" lot because it is more than three years old...guy traded it for a Lincoln of all things) It probably would have gone to the auction if I hadn't grabbed it.
> 
> One of the mechanics REALLY wanted it but his wife said no. What is wrong with wives???? Anyway, 2003 225Q with about 100 000 miles on it. (six speed/1.8T which goes with that territory) I am going to hate to drive it in the salt, but I will enjoy driving it in the SNOW!!!!!!! Has a few scuff marks, but none of the other usual electrical gripes. (except worn paint on the doorsill and some wear on the bolster...nearly impossible not to scuff those areas) Dolomite Grey Pearl; black leather. Timing belt and Haldex serviced at the expected intervals. Pretty excited about it!


Congrats, and NICE FIND, Cathy! It sounds superb. It actually sounds like a clone of my Dad's, except his is black. Pics! (or it didn't happen...)

In off topic, on topic news, I have been reunited with the Green Bean on Pennsylvania soil!










Reunited, and it feels so good!

He's filthy. Tomorrow, WE WASH!

Too early to ask if anyone is going to H2O?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

When is it? And I do so hate photobucket, but I will see what I can do.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> When is it? And I do so hate photobucket, but I will see what I can do.


October 1st and 2nd. And I hear you - Photobucket has been a bucket of ass for me lately as well!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> October 1st and 2nd. !



Oooooh, that could work!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Wanna buy a nice mansion? I have one for sale....(seriously, come up for the auction Sept 17! It should be fun) . I know all of you Americans secretly want to escape and run a nice B&B in Canada.....or microbrewery. It would be great for either. 

Requested car picture:



Cute butt:



Yesterday's task...oiling the stairs. This is the set going to the attic. Yup, woodwork up there that needs oil too. And a heat warning. Yay summer. 



My great grandfather built this house. I grew up there. It will be sad to see it go, but it is time. Seriously, come for the auction. Lots of strange items from the Victorian era.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Dayum, that house looks gorgeous! Where's the listing? Why an auction vs realtor? Is that a Canadian approach?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I know all of you Americans secretly want to escape and run a nice B&B in Canada.....or microbrewery. It would be great for either.


Why not both, at the same time.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

punchbug said:


> Wanna buy a nice mansion? I have one for sale....(seriously, come up for the auction Sept 17! It should be fun) . I know all of you Americans secretly want to escape and run a nice B&B in Canada.....or microbrewery. It would be great for either.


9/17 is my 50th b-day. If there are any b-day discounts, I just may be tempted. :laugh:

Nah, I think if I ever move again (and inertia is definitely a thing at this point in my life!), it'll be south. I hate winter more each year! But not too far south... I'm not much for the heat, either. :screwy:




punchbug said:


> Requested car picture:



Nice find!!! Congrats! :thumbup:

Here's to a completely trouble-free TT! :beer:




punchbug said:


> My great grandfather built this house. I grew up there. It will be sad to see it go, but it is time. Seriously, come for the auction. Lots of strange items from the Victorian era.


*That* is an absolutely beautiful home! My wife and I are both into old craftsmanship and have nothing but respect for things previous generations did. We think we're so connected and educated these days, but we can't touch their talent and workmanship as far as I'm concerned. Our house is nowhere near as nice (or big!) as that, but we try to preserve as much of the original as possible during our projects. Anything that gets replaced has to at least look like it belongs there...


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

echassin said:


> ...Why an auction vs realtor? Is that a Canadian approach?


I think it's becoming a trend. I've noticed a lot more auctions in my neck of the woods lately. It may be that it is more convenient for the seller. Contents of the home can be sold at the same time, if desired, and the offers/counteroffers, if you will, happen in a matter of hours, rather than being strung out over weeks or months.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Dayum, that house looks gorgeous! Where's the listing? Why an auction vs realtor? Is that a Canadian approach?



Auction is a common rural method for selling a farm and contents. We have a reserve, so if it bids lower than that, we can sit down with the high bidders and see if we can agree on something. If not we get a realtor. Auctioneer's cut is less than a realtor, so high bid can be a bit lower than a typical realtor listing ( ie. good for the buyer also) After the auction, the house will be pretty empty. It should sell; the local market is insane right now, but prices are stlll a bargain. Here is the listing, it will be under real estate and auctions for Sept 17/2016; estate of Bruce and Louise Hancock.

http://www.fulsomauctions.com/auction-listings2.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Just because I know you always wondered. And is the condition required for me to buy something with two engines?

http://what-if.xkcd.com/150/


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on the TT Cathy! I have been one click away from buying one about 4 different times now- but something has always kept me from doing it. (usually the price, they hold their value remarkably well) I guess now I just have to settle with TT suspension parts on the Beetle.

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Congrats on the TT Cathy! I have been one click away from buying one about 4 different times now- but something has always kept me from doing it. (usually the price, they hold their value remarkably well) I guess now I just have to settle with TT suspension parts on the Beetle.
> 
> Brendan


This value retention is precisely what has kept me from using one as a AWD/turbo donor. Even the wrecked ones I've found are holding their value surprisingly well .

But I figure if I wait long enough... Kinda like a cat waiting endlessly beside a bird cage. "Someday I'll get that darn bird".


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> Just because I know you always wondered. And is the condition required for me to buy something with two engines?
> 
> http://what-if.xkcd.com/150/



Well Damn, Woman, your deepness continues to profound...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, this might seem like an odd question, but what's the difference between a 16v header and an 8v header?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

The bolt pattern and spacing at the cylinder head flange is totally different.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Ah, OK. Looks like I need to coughup for a new 8v header then. :banghead: .


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Too early to ask if anyone is going to H2O?


Beach house rented, second time with my son, but this time he has his own wheels! 87 E30 convertible...
I will be staying in Fenwick Island, directly on the beach  Arrival on the 25th, leaving on the Sunday after the show.

Entertaining the idea of a BBQ at the house, after the Mk1 meet...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Oooooh, that could work!


DOOO EEEEEEEET!



fredybender said:


> Beach house rented, second time with my son, but this time he has his own wheels! 87 E30 convertible...
> I will be staying in Fenwick Island, directly on the beach  Arrival on the 25th, leaving on the Sunday after the show.
> 
> Entertaining the idea of a BBQ at the house, after the Mk1 meet...


Count this green bean in! 

:heart: ic: :wave:

As promised, the car washing has been completed. With help, of course.



















And in beer news, while I am missing my west coast IPAs, I have realized some breweries I enjoy have gained eastern distribution in the last couple of years. Good news! 

Also, Sixpoint has a new one that just BLEW my mind. Yum. An unfiltered pour from the tanks with a dry hop on top. DAY-UM!

:thumbup: :beer: :thumbup: :beer: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> In off topic, on topic news, I have been reunited with the Green Bean on Pennsylvania soil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm miffed by this post????
You are back in Pa with the green bean?? Further explanation please. 

As to H2o you'll be better at harnessing get togetherness than me. I'm considering the show again as I do every year I can. It be great to see you down there. 

Cathy? TT!! Wow, congrats a beer to you. 

On other news, i changed the muffler on the blue brik yesterday. Has to pass Pa inspection, but right before this was to occur it decided to jettison its tail pipe from the flange at the muffler.... vanagons! 

ok.... Back under the rock. 

El t.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@joe...cleanliness is next to Godliness. And great help you have there (he I getting so big!)
@fredy Mmmmmbeeer :beer:

And some unusual things I saw yesterday:

When is the last time you saw three of these in one place?



And another rarity. But Sciroccos must be more rare because there were none of them there. ( I had my other ride...the one with the fan on the front)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I'm miffed by this post????
> You are back in Pa with the green bean?? Further explanation please.


Tony, you've been living under a rock for the past month, haven't you? Oh, I mean brick..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Tony, you've been living under a rock for the past month, haven't you? Oh, I mean brick..


Longer. Really!! So anyone?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Longer. Really!! So anyone?


Joe, the bean, and family are now on the East coast. And I bought a new daily driver.....I still cannot believe it. :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Joe, the bean, and family are now on the East coast. And I bought a new daily driver.....I still cannot believe it. :heart:


Found joe's thread. Check
Saw the butt end of your TT. Check

What other recaps am I missing.....
I have been politically and occupationally busy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Found joe's thread. Check
> Saw the butt end of your TT. Check
> 
> What other recaps am I missing.....
> I have been politically and occupationally busy


Well, sheeeeeeee-it, come on up to Bucks County and join the party!

And yes, I WILL be at H2Oi, regardless of the laziness or lame-assery of the rest of the Scirocco forum...

:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> And yes, I WILL be at H2Oi, regardless of the laziness or lame-assery of the rest of the Scirocco forum...
> 
> :laugh:


Too far away for me... :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Too far away for me... :laugh:



You probably make it in time. More so than some of the locals :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Today I worked on a blank PC, reinstalling Win7x64 AND a Chevy Prizm (which is a Toyota Corolla underneath...), both need a return visit tomorrow (ran out of time in both cases...).


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, about 9:30am today, Katie tells me this: 

Isaac (who just turned 2, 2 weeks ago) ran into the kitchen, and demanded bacon. 
While it was in the microwave (pre-cooked stuff from Costco - an amazing thing), he kept saying "mmm, meat!" :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> ...Isaac (who just turned 2, 2 weeks ago) ran into the kitchen, and demanded bacon.
> While it was... (being cooked) he kept saying "mmm, meat!"


*sniffs*

You must be so proud.... :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

cuppie said:


> So, about 9:30am today, Katie tells me this:
> 
> Isaac (who just turned 2, 2 weeks ago) ran into the kitchen, and demanded bacon.
> While it was in the microwave (pre-cooked stuff from Costco - an amazing thing), he kept saying "mmm, meat!" :laugh:




On a similar note, last weekend I was making breakfast, and Q just kept repeating "coffee, bacon, bread!" over and over.

Also, this dumbfounded me and Laura when it happened- Q likes to identify what he is eating, so we tell him what is on his plate when we set it down, then he will pick up the pieces and recite what they were. Most of the time he is right, but he calls chicken, beef, pork, lamb etc just "meat" and any kind of pasta is "noodle", etc... but anyway, a couple months ago, he was playing with his farm animal refrigerator magnets. He held up the cow magnet and said "meat! meat!" :what: We have no idea how he associated that. The kid is 19 months! We just assume he is very observant, he already says all of the curse words we say,  but he has also identified a lot of different things that we have not actively told him what they are or how to say the words.

Watching a kid grow up and discover things really is amazing.

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Coffee!

Bacon!

Bread!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Coffee!
> 
> Bacon!
> 
> Bread!


Wake the f*** up!

Burnt dead animal, pork is good!

For mopping up the pork gravy! Or maybe samiches later, I dunno...

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Today I worked on a blank PC, reinstalling Win7x64 AND a Chevy Prizm (which is a Toyota Corolla underneath...), both need a return visit tomorrow (ran out of time in both cases...).


1) The Win7x64 PC (clean install, but performed Aug2016) won't take initial Microsoft Updates. 

I think I have a solution (link available if desired), but my last attempt after a re-boot fell just before 5pm and I got kicked out of the building. They re-open Tues, we'll see...


2) I opened a new account on 'ToyotaNation'; I documented my trials and tribulations over there. It's not necessarily my finest hour- but on an unknown platform (what do you mean it's Fuel Injected and DOESN’T HAVE A FUEL RETURN LINE?!?!" and not having a repair manual to get started with- 

lets just say the leaning curve was steep but surmountable...

http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/1...zm-turns-over-ok-very-hard-start-runs-ok.html

Key to the drama, I suggest you read the whole, verbose, wordy, lengthy, dramatic, morose, self-pitying, but ultimately successful escapade for yourself, was that some previous repair didn't account for a then or later split/crack in a little plastic part. And a lack of an o-ring. 

That and while it was 'throwing ODBII Codes', that wasn't the problem, heck it's running now and _still_ throwing codes.

I'll stop now before I copy/paste the whole narrative, but I'll end with this thought.

It's been a little while, but it's good to get greasy...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Isaac (who just turned 2, 2 weeks ago) ran into the kitchen, and demanded bacon...


(I fergot to acknowledge the wee one, he of Katie's begatting. Good work Katie...)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> *sniffs*
> 
> You must be so proud.... :thumbup:


 Absolutely. Isaac's only requirement with bacon is that it's crispy (not a bad thing...) 



Lord_Verminaard said:


> On a similar note, last weekend I was making breakfast, and Q just kept repeating "coffee, bacon, bread!" over and over.


 LOL!!!!



Lord_Verminaard said:


> Watching a kid grow up and discover things really is amazing.


 That it is. 



TBerk said:


> 1) The Win7x64 PC (clean install, but performed Aug2016) won't take initial Microsoft Updates.
> 
> I think I have a solution (link available if desired), ....


 I had an 8.1 machine pull that BS on me just last week - WU just sat forever on "checking for updates." Might have been because there were so damned many to pull down (first run on WU.) 
Ran WU thru Powershell ISE, and all was good with the box.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

cuppie said:


> So, about 9:30am today, Katie tells me this:
> 
> Isaac (who just turned 2, 2 weeks ago) ran into the kitchen, and demanded bacon.
> While it was in the microwave (pre-cooked stuff from Costco - an amazing thing), he kept saying "mmm, meat!" :laugh:



He will be cheaper to keep than my grandson. We go to a local ice-creamery's cruise nite, and so far we can correctly identify "Chevy-cars" and "Mustang cars" and anything that is like "Daddy's Jetta-car". Last time he says to me, "Omi, will there be any Ferarri-cars there?" . He is SOOOOO doomed.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mason used to go on about "loving Chevys" and part of it I think was because it annoyed Momma. But since a Chevy took out the Slegato, he hates Chevys and loves VW. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cuppie said:


> I had an 8.1 machine pull that BS on me just last week - WU just sat forever on "checking for updates." Might have been because there were so damned many to pull down (first run on WU.)
> Ran WU thru Powershell ISE, and all was good with the box.


I'm trying this http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...nloading/f418f8da-dfe2-4d50-a7c9-0760c6cb8e92 but I wont know until Tuesday AM if it was successful. One thing- I forgot to stop it from going to sleep...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Absolutely. Isaac's only requirement with bacon is that it's crispy (not a bad thing...)


OK, so it's a matter of personal choice; but... ya gotta try him out on *thick*-sliced, slow cooked. It works out to bacon cooked to about mid-well if you do it right (*slow*-cooked), still has some 'chewy' to it. Depending on taste you can grind some garlic or pepper over the baking tray, maybe sprinkle some brown sugar?

And please try to avoid the pre-cooked stuff that comes on wax paper like it was printed... that is to Real Bacon as political rhetoric is to reasonable discourse. Lots of sizzle, no substance. 


In other news (this being Chi-Cha thread where off-topic is on-topic), this cracks me up, today's Wiki featured article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24th_Waffen_Mountain_Division_of_the_SS_Karstjäger

Scroll down to list of commanders (about 2/3 down or so), their first was SS-Obersturmbannführer *Karl Marx.*

Really. Wiki says so.


I imagine a formation of the newly-minted unit at attention to meet their new commander, he makes a speech and stuff; the soldiers (still at rigid attention) salute, and one of 'em turns to his buddy and mutters "Wait a minute, he said his name is what?".

Soon after the assembly descends into an von Abbott und CostelloGraffenbergstein routine; "Name is what?" ", "name is Marx, not "what"."

"And talk right; sprechen Sie "was" [pronounced "vas"]." "Marks what?" "no, just Marx." "So Marx is first?" "Nein first name is Karl." "Karl who?" "Karl Marx". "So Marx is last name?" "Ja, is buried under it in London, so ist Last Name".

"But he's been wormfood since 1883, zo zis cannot be that Karl Marx..."

"Nein! Ve hate Marx!". "Is mit or mit-out 'Karl'?" "Nein dummkopf not that Marx, the udder Marx!" "Dis vun?" "No dat vun, scheissekopf! Ve like the SS Marx, ve hate der commie Marx!" "Vell which was first, and vich ist zweiter?" "Nein nein nein nein!"

Third base. Then Groucho wanders in. ROFLMFAO.

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Karl, you crack me up, you Nut.

Luke had a big day today. He turned 15 yesterday so we decided he was close enough to legal driving age to get a Dad-Teaches-Son-To-Drive session, as is the norm in every civilized country:


As you may know, this is the Passat that donated its 2.0 16V to the Stepchild, and in return got the 1.8 16V:




Petra took some videos of today's proceedings:










The second video is funny because Petra makes reference to the fact that Keith has the traditional First Bike Ride video, as is the norm in every civilized country:




But Luke does not. Cue "GET ON THE ADMN BIKE YOU BRAT OR I'LL...", which is the type of incident best not recorded lest one's child end up in foster care.

Luke did great and today fills the "first bike ride" role quite nicely, albeit somewhat metaphorically, as something to remember when I'm in the Nursing Home :heart:.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Karl, you crack me up, you Nut.


Thank you. I'll be here all week... and then some.

Hell I dunno, the whole Waffen SS unit commanded by *Karl Marx* [AYFKM?] just *had to* turn into *Abbott & Costello.* Who else could possibly do it justice? (I sure as hell didn't, but I laid some groundwork Karl who? No, Karl Hue; mit umlauts. Third base).



echassin said:


> Luke had a big day today. He turned 15 yesterday so we decided he was close enough to legal driving age to get a Dad-Teaches-Son-To-Drive session, as is the norm in every civilized country.


So... he survived, you're saying?

:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and; ya managed to downgrade the car from a fresh 2.O to a tired 1.8L and have the kid be cool with the deal.

That's either really slimy, or Awesome.

OK, I said it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Awesome and scary stuff _chassins! My son just posted up the bike version of my grandson....so you are making me feel old. It's trickier in the country for the bike...driveways are gravel and pavement is on the main road...so they went to the fire hall parking lot to practice. Driving OTOH is easier with a plentiful supply of field cars and fields to drive them in. Congrats on another milestone, and have fun with that! At least a Passat is a good solid chassis in the case of, err, misjudgements.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Living in the country is great, but I agree with you there Cathy, it's tough for biking. Mason's having a hell of a time learning and he has the largest bike we could find, still with training wheels. 800' or so driveway doesn't do him any good when it's down a steep hill and then right back up, with dirt and gravel that isn't in the best of shape. Once he sheds those training wheels and builds some leg muscle, I bet he'll love the driveway though.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> ...oh and; ya managed to downgrade the car from a fresh 2.O to a tired 1.8L and have the kid be cool with the deal.
> 
> That's either really slimy, or Awesome.
> 
> OK, I said it.


I got the Passat for $500 and as is often the case when I'm not interested in something, I was just gonna leave it for dead after taking the 9A.

It was Luke who sold me on the idea of turning it into his first car by installing the tired PL as-is, fixing the rest of it up, and seeing what we ended up with. After some effort and $1200 more, I'll be gosh darn if he doesn't have a nice rust-free [West Coast] car with ice cold A/C, radio, etc...

Frankly, his Passat is nicer than my Scirocco 

Here is the thread on it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7776385-Our-quot-new-quot-B3


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Reports from the Upper Hinterlands;

- Temps in the Hundreds on the regular.

- Brought a kit of four feral kittens, 200 miles north, to the 'Country', and now need to introduce them to the 'Head Ni..., er Head Tom Cat in Charge' already in residence. Luckily we have the use of a four foot tall, double-layer parrot cage to house them in temporarily, during the acclimatization processes.

- Fixed the recent 'Clean Install of Win7x64, Aug2016, wont pull Patches & Updates' w/ WSUS Offline Updater..., 

- OTOH; Prizm/(Corolla) Car Repair was initially successful, but two days later it failed to get the owner back from a trip to town. Oh the Ups & Downs of corporeal existence...


10:22pm, 81F outside, 91F inside, , oops, just changed to 89... Cause I'm cool like that.


I am TBerk. - Stay Grounded.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just wanted to share some good news on this awesome Friday:
- I got an email today telling me the loan I took out 4 years ago to open our business is officially PAID OFF! Woo-HOOOO! Welcome back, disposable income!
- We found killer deals on flights to San Francisco, so an October vacation has been booked with some good friends. We have a friend that lives in Oakland who is having a rough time out there, so we'll be able to surprise her and her husband. And I am definitely going to Napa for some wine tours.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Frankly, his *Kia* is nicer than my *Scirocco*... for a *Kia.*


FTFY. Have some GD pride, will ya?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Just wanted to share some good news on this awesome Friday:
> - I got an email today telling me the loan I took out 4 years ago to open our business is officially PAID OFF! Woo-HOOOO! Welcome back, disposable income!
> - We found killer deals on flights to San Francisco, so an October vacation has been booked with some good friends. We have a friend that lives in Oakland who is having a rough time out there, so we'll be able to surprise her and her husband. And I am definitely going to Napa for some wine tours.


:thumbup::beer:
That has got to feel great, on all points.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, out here, San Fran-way, OCTOBER is, or at least _was_, traditionally, 'Rocs in the Fog' time...


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

There isn't any reason we couldn't bring that back..........


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Its kind of funny. I could literally walk to some wineries and I don't drink wine. If it were single malt scotch we may have an issue. 

TBerk- I know you are scirocco less right now. Why don't you grab that S2 that's on craigslist for a grand? It needs help but it would scratch that itch


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwtdiwagon said:


> There isn't any reason we couldn't bring that back..........


I say we just bring sexy back


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwtdiwagon said:


> Its kind of funny. I could literally walk to some wineries and I don't drink wine. If it were single malt scotch we may have an issue.
> 
> TBerk- I know you are scirocco less right now. Why don't you grab that S2 that's on craigslist for a grand? It needs help but it would scratch that itch




My "Fabulous Amount of Spending Exchange' wont begin to even have a hope of materializing until October of this year when the Agricultural Crop comes in. 
(I find myself, quite late in life, somewhat of a combination 'System Administer & Tiller of the Soil...'. 

So, for now it's famine, later on the feast may materialize. 

I'm currently keeping my wrenching skills sharp w/ the care and feeding of the following:

- 400K+ GMC Sierra pickup

- 200K+ Isuzu Trooper II (complete w/ Rat Chewed Wires)

- Neighbor's Chevy Prizm (aka Toyota Corolla) 

Various Trailers & RVs, oh and...

- 1949 Ford 8N tractor (running) <--this ones RED.
- 1960's era Ford 3000 tractor, currently being rebuilt. <--- This ones BLUE.


Nonetheless. 

I am both Mk1 Scirocco & One Good Woman bereft, as such I alternate back and forth with wailing under a Full, or New Moon, at my current fate and emburance...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I should follow up my previous tale of pessimistic 'Whoa!' with the optimistic developments that I now have the real estate to park an incomplete but rolling chassis & the go ahead to tow one home w/ that HD Jimmey mentioned a'fore.


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

At least your keeping busy. Idle hands and all that.......
Tractor pics?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwtdiwagon said:


> At least your keeping busy. Idle hands and all that.......
> Tractor pics?


Your reply, while not acknowledging the despair, is appreciated in it's reinforcement of the positive.

Pix to follow, once the Sun returns on the morrow...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> That has got to feel great, on all points.


I'll let you know next week when I get my first paycheck with the 'new' amount; the loan payments were taken right from my account. 



TBerk said:


> Well, out here, San Fran-way, OCTOBER is, or at least _was_, traditionally, 'Rocs in the Fog' time...


That'd be fun! In Cincy-speak I'll have a rental Kia for the four days and no Rocco. Side question: I heard the weather in October is really great in SF: sunny, warm, etc. Yes? No?



vwtdiwagon said:


> Its kind of funny. I could literally walk to some wineries and I don't drink wine. If it were single malt scotch we may have an issue.
> 
> TBerk- I know you are scirocco less right now. Why don't you grab that S2 that's on craigslist for a grand? It needs help but it would scratch that itch


I'm far from a wine snob, but give me a rich dry Cabernet any day over just about anything else. Current favorite: Josh Cabernet by Josh Cellars.


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'll let you know next week when I get my first paycheck with the 'new' amount; the loan payments were taken right from my account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weather in San Francisco will be cool and a bit foggy in the morning but that burns off by mid day. It does tend to be in the 60s during the day. You are at sea level down there so it doesn't get as hot as up north.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> In Cincy-speak I'll have a rental Kia for the four days and no Rocco.


I'm also without a Rocco for few days, currently in Ohio driving an '02 Jetta Wagon 5 speed 1.8T which is my new daily. I bought this wagon from *Lord Verminaard* in Columbus yesterday and will be driving it back to Florida early tomorrow


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> I'm also without a Rocco for few days, currently in Ohio driving an '02 Jetta Wagon 5 speed 1.8T which is my new daily. I bought this wagon from *Lord Verminaard* in Columbus yesterday and will be driving it back to Florida early tomorrow


Randal what are you doing? buying parts and cars from all of us and hording them in FL?????:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwtdiwagon said:


> The weather in San Francisco will be cool and a bit foggy in the morning but that burns off by mid day. It does tend to be in the 60s during the day. You are at sea level down there so it doesn't get as hot as up north.


Follow up Weather Report:

the (san francisco) Bay Area is full of what is known as 'Micro-Climates'; many of a returning tourist who'd survived a Summer in San Francisco will relate they froze some tail feathers off, and there are many spots, esp around China Town and Fisherman's Wharf who exist off of a sizable portion of income based on sending you home with a fuzzy hoodie w/ 'SF' embroidered on it. The unspoken part is that its less than a keepsake and more so a 'this is what will stave off hypothermia as you transverse the Golden Gate Bridge, esp when it is in full-on FOG Mode ['tiny cat's feet' be damn'd...])

What I'm saying, (I have no idea if you are going to be visiting the Vulcan's Forge* that awaits folks just over the second set of Coastal Hills from the icy-cooled-by-Alaskan-Waters Coastline...), is that you'll need to bring a small set of light weight options and be prepared to dress in layers. Wait, that's really supposed to be spelled;

Dress In Layers.

California used to boast you could 'Ski and Surf in the Same Day!', and it's still true to a certain degree, but it takes a concerted effort these days to pull it off.

But come nonetheless, we welcome the stew that is the Global Village, just don't leave us nothing kinda permanent and too long-lasting, life you know- stuff you need to take medication for, and stuff. 

What we'll do is toss you around in a place that can have it's share of Hustle & Bustle and a good potion of Peace & Quiet, (yes, it can be had but it might take a knowledgeable Native Guide to place you in it...).

Foodies still abound, Micro Breweries thrive, despite the Edwardian/Darwinian economic shake-out going on, 'ethnic regions' & transplants from around the planet can 'get you that taste of Home', and the uniquely California Experience is renewing itself on a daily basis- 

Berkeley, CA, for example, is Open for Business 24 hours a day, but it doesn't slather you in all things Berkeley, all the time. 

"Getting It' takes a little time and immersion.

Still, there still be Scirocco People around, I'm sure of it. I haven’t seen them, and they haven’t seen me, in quite some time- 
but I can feel them in my sleep, and they are warm and welcoming folk. 

So bring it, and be yourself, and tell somebody when and where you'll be and see what happens.


* Livermore and the surrounding area, the whole Inland Empire for that matter (Sacramento and the breadbasket that is the I-5 Corridor...), and 'finger on the nose'; the Diablo Valley around Concord, Walnut Creek, and Mnt. Diablo itself can roast yer chaps during the later Summer part of the year...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Randal what are you doing? buying parts and cars from all of us and hording them in FL?????:laugh:


YES  ... I needed another VW to haul more Scirocco parts in 

plus now Brendan can get his Scirocco back the road


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

TBerk said:


> ...esp around China Town and Fisherman's Wharf who exist off of a sizable portion of income based on sending you home with a fuzzy hoodie w/ 'SF' embroidered on it. The unspoken part is that its less than a keepsake and more so a 'this is what will stave off hypothermia as you transverse the Golden Gate Bridge...


 Oh, geez. I thought nobody saw us. 

There are white, pink, and red (the black one went to Texas with my eldest son) SF hoodies hanging in the closet as proof of this. And, I'll add... if you forget the first hoodie you bought next time you go out, you'll come back with another one...

We didn't know anyone in the area at the time, so it was pretty much full-on tourist mode. Yeah, we even did the rent-a-bike ride over the GGB. Still, and I'm sure I've said this before, SF is my favorite city. I'm not much of a city boy, but if compelled to be, SF would be my first choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> YES  ... I needed another VW to haul more Scirocco parts in
> 
> plus now Brendan can get his Scirocco back the road


Aw crap, that means I have to do work....

Great to see you Randall, enjoy the Jetta hauler!

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Aw crap, that means I have to do work....
> 
> Great to see you Randall, enjoy the Jetta hauler!
> 
> Brendan


I finally made it home to Florida in the Jetta wagon, been home a hour 
The drive home was good with no problems, left Ohio yesterday around 10:30am and just took some breaks along the way to rest, no overnight stay along the way. I'll post some pictures later tonight of this adventure with my new daily driver VW


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> I finally made it home to Florida in the Jetta wagon, been home a hour
> The drive home was good with no problems, left Ohio yesterday around 10:30am and just took some breaks along the way to rest, no overnight stay along the way. I'll post some pictures later tonight of this adventure with my new daily driver VW


Good to hear! Hopefully no issues on the way, that car cruises pretty good with that long transmission, I never really got a highway MPG reading out of it, did you happen to track MPG?

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Waving from suburban station in Philly, after a fun filled day with the fam. Art museum, academy of science, Philly free library and a cheesesteak @ Geno's check!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Waving from suburban station in Philly, after a fun filled day with the fam. Art museum, academy of science, Philly free library and a cheesesteak @ Geno's check!!


Between Pat's and Gino's you chose well, but if you contacted me beforehand, I would've told you to go to Ishabibble's on South Street.

That said, glad you guys had a fun day!

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Good to hear! Hopefully no issues on the way, that car cruises pretty good with that long transmission, I never really got a highway MPG reading out of it, did you happen to track MPG?
> 
> Brendan


I kept all my fuel receipts and wrote down the mileage at each fuel stop, but I didn't ever completely fill the tank on the Jetta at each stop on this trip, estimate between 30-32 mpg on the Hwy. What transmission did you put in this Jetta when you switched it from an Auto to Stick?

I'm having trouble loading the ic: I took on my drive from Columbus, OH to Tampa, FL on my computer ... hope to post these later.

I did visit Daun in Dayton last Tuesday evening  ... also stopped at VW Chattanooga Passat plant on Wednesday night


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> the (san francisco) Bay Area is full of what is known as 'Micro-Climates'...


You forgot, it's also full of pedestrians and cyclists... who come at you from every direction... "head on a swivel", indeed.
Here's what it _ain't_ full of though: parking spaces!  :laugh:
I was there in June...circled SF for over an hour on a MONDAY evening trying to find parking for this restaurant we wanted to visit, all the while trying to avoid a relentless onslaught of two-wheeled, two-footed, and four-footed mobile road hazards.. finally gave up and ended up in San Mateo (I think?) for dinner. 

GGB and Lombard St were awesome, and so were the hilly streets. It was a neat place to visit, but I couldn't live there with the traffic & parking situation.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> I'm having trouble loading the ic: I took on my drive from Columbus, OH to Tampa, FL on my computer ... hope to post these later.
> I did visit Daun in Dayton last Tuesday evening  ... also stopped at VW Chattanooga Passat plant on Wednesday night


You know how this works Randall... pics or none of it happened. 
Congrats on the A4 Wagen, sounds like a nice parts hauler indeed :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Wow, it looks like I can finally post. :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> Originally Posted by *DiezNutz*
> You forgot, it's also full of pedestrians and cyclists... who come at you from every direction... "head on a swivel", indeed.
> Here's what it _ain't_ full of though: parking spaces!  :laugh:
> I was there in June...circled SF for over an hour on a MONDAY evening trying to find parking for this restaurant we wanted to visit, all the while trying to avoid a relentless onslaught of two-wheeled, two-footed, and four-footed mobile road hazards.. finally gave up and ended up in San Mateo (I think?) for dinner.
> ...



Yeah. (I was about to type 'I'm Sorry' of some sort or the other but...) two things come to mind in response.

- San Francisco has on it's City Flag a symbol of a Phoenix; relating to (and not just) the recovery and re-invention of the aftermath of the Big Quake of 1906. Since then, there have been many reinventions, including the 'Summer of Love' epicenter, and the current 'Tech Invasion' going on, leading many old school (hah, living on a pool of quicksilver and feeling safe and secure...) residences to flee under economical and cultural pressures, many attributed to Google-folk and the like. 

Many icons have past from access and sight (Carol Doda on Broadway, Herb Caen, Sam Wo's Chinese Restaurant... wait- it seems they've Re-Opened in new digs!, I must attend! 

There's many a walking tour of local and semi-ancient history to while away an idle on, Golden Gate Park to loose yourself in, and both the Thirsty Bear, check the 'History' of the name and the Beach Chalet (a place built above an old time beach based bathhouse, complete with old style (WPA?) murals and visitor center on the ground floor...)

- Secondly, and I encourage the Bicycle part (but not the undisciplined aspect of) & things like Critical Mass (on principal) and the 'Dog Leg' being mapped out and publicized- There are many folks biking around SF more and more every day. They need some training as to how to 'fly like a fish' (Fish hardly ever collide with anything, or each other) and folks driving need to be reminded They Don't Own the Roads. 

Something to keep in mind from behind the wheel, esp in terms of being frustrated by a momentary delay caused by a pedal powered conveyance; you, behind the wheel, can just step on the gas and get going again, the bike rider has momentum working for them only if they don't have to stop and start, repeatedly, and arbitrarily. Again, and admittedly, most need more training.

-EDIT: I forgot to mention the successful approach to parking in San Francisco; it's a Zen Thing. 
You just have to Let it Unfold in your midst, afore you. (If you bring expectations, expect corresponding disappointments...)

That, and there are a few well placed parking structures scattered around the heaviest regions (Union Square for example). 
You park da 'ting, check yer route, everybody in your party knows the fall-back position and rally point, and get to hoof'n it. 


San Francisco is only the central spinner of a great metropolitan Area; Oakland abounds with Open Mike Nights, the Lake Merit area, and lots of history unto itself, as well as the Northern Bay w/ Marin/Sausilito & the surround Winery Districts. There's the Tech Museum in San Jose, (and it's night life seems to have broken out of the SJ old town theater district, and onto the Main Drag).

As an example, those of East Indian (and semi related folk) should be aware of the tri-cities decision to rotate the yearly parade and cultural fair locus in the cites of Newark, Fremont, & Union City, 
(I will admit; these areas are otherwise [locals take no offense] pretty boring bedroom communities.)

It does though, as a singular example, serve to demonstrate the rich gumbo that is life on the Left Coast, Central/Northern Convergence.

Come and see, and then come back again and do something competently different- thats the only way.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- PunchBuggy being able to post was a waiting until fullness had become, inevitable and endurable. Welcome Back 'Teach.

PSII- There has a been a lack, lately, of the responsibility of PAGE OWNERSHIP. (ahem) please do the needful.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> PS- PunchBuggy being able to post was a waiting until fullness had become, inevitable and endurable. Welcome Back 'Teach.
> 
> PSII- There has a been a lack, lately, of the responsibility of PAGE OWNERSHIP. (ahem) please do the needful.


Thanks for the welcome back. I am wondering how many others have had the same problem. In my case I could post to The Volkswagen and Car Lounges, and not any other forums. It turned out that going to Tools on my Internet Explorer (gear icon top right of the browser) and adding vwvortex.com to the list did the trick. But I still find it odd that I didn't lose all ability to post to TCL. It was frustrating because you couldn't PM anyone to troubleshoot it, and I didn't change any settings to cause the issue. :screwy:

Anyhow, here I am. My new (old) flashy DD has been parked all week because I have been driving Sciroccos. Silver doesn't go far because of her total lack of rear struts. Boingboingboing.

I'm thinking at some point in our pasty white winter I should come catch some rays with you TBerk. 'Tis a lovely part of the US that you live in.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Follow up Weather Report:
> 
> the (san francisco) Bay Area is full of what is known as 'Micro-Climates'; many of a returning tourist ...





DiezNutz said:


> You forgot, it's also full of pedestrians and cyclists... who come at you from every direction... "head on a swivel", indeed.
> Here's what it _ain't_ full of though: parking spaces!  :laugh:
> I was there in June...circled SF for over an hour on a MONDAY evening trying to find parking for this restaurant we wanted to visit, all the while trying to avoid a relentless onslaught of two-wheeled, two-footed, and four-footed mobile road hazards.. finally gave up and ended up in San Mateo (I think?) for dinner.
> 
> GGB and Lombard St were awesome, and so were the hilly streets. It was a neat place to visit, but I couldn't live there with the traffic & parking situation.





TBerk said:


> Yeah. (I was about to type 'I'm Sorry' of some sort or the other but...) two things come to mind in response.
> 
> - San Francisco has on it's City Flag a symbol of a Phoenix; relating to (and not just) the recovery and re-invention of ...


Awesome stuff. Thanks for the info. I'll take a look at the links this week. We have done zero additional planning since booking the flights; I've been eyeing up Alameda on Air BnB for a central point to stay as it would put us close to our friends there. I found out a friend/coworker has a close friend who owns a winery right near the edge of Napa and she's going to get in touch with him for a tour for us there and then we can continue on from that place. We'd like to venture into SF proper for a day, see the GG bridge, etc. It's probably going to be a pretty 'zen' trip in general; we'll just go with the flow.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk, I wish I'd been able to read your informative & entertaining post before my trip. 
I knew you lived in the area, it just never occurred to me to ask for advice before going.
Next time for sure :thumbup: :beer:

I had no problem with the cyclists, but they should likewise be reminded that They Don't Own the Laws of Physics, when it comes to a contest between them and a ~3000 lb automobile. Some dart about without even looking, which is a pretty hefty assumption (and one I never make when I'm on two wheels). One guy nearly wound up peeling himself off the side of our rental Kia when he tried to squeeze between it and a line of parked cars, where there wasn't really room.

Re: the parking situation... I kept circling the same half-dozen blocks in hopes that something would open up... a few spots did, but each time I was just seconds late as they were scarfed up by similar-minded vultures.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> I kept all my fuel receipts and wrote down the mileage at each fuel stop, but I didn't ever completely fill the tank on the Jetta at each stop on this trip, estimate between 30-32 mpg on the Hwy. What transmission did you put in this Jetta when you switched it from an Auto to Stick?


IIRC it was the EGR code TDI transmission. :thumbup: Longer final drive, slightly longer 4th and 5th as well. Most of the factory 1.8t 5-speed cars had ridiculously short gearing for the amount of torque they made.

Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> IIRC it was the EGR code TDI transmission. :thumbup: Longer final drive, slightly longer 4th and 5th as well. Most of the factory 1.8t 5-speed cars had ridiculously short gearing for the amount of torque they made.
> 
> Brendan


:thumbup: thanks for this info.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> Originally Posted by *DiezNutz*
> You forgot, it's also full of pedestrians and cyclists... who come at you from every direction... "head on a swivel", indeed.
> Here's what it _ain't_ full of though: parking spaces!  :laugh:...
> 
> ...


 


Addendum; "Park at the Edges, Walk to the Middle..." There are many Parking Lots, like near The Embarcadero roadway (approx from the 4th & King SF Caltrain Station <-- Hey, you could leave the car down the Peninsula and Train into Town...), the Embarcadero runs farther than I'm going to mention but I'm going to concentrate on the section passing by the new-ish SF Giants Baseball Park (where Parking is a Rip Off, esp during Game Nights) to Under the SF-Oakland Bay Bridge, past the end of Market St and where ABC has some really low key broadcasting offices are some decent parking lots, near the action, not to gouge-ey in terms of prices. 


There are some lots a few blocks off the Action behind F.'s Wharf as well, these get you near Columbus St & North Beach (traditionally an Italian Immigrant stronghold, now enduring a silent encroachment by Asian folks who are overflowing Chinatown...)

I'm doing this off the top of my head, I'm not going to mention parking in the Holiday Inn on Van Ness Ave (ostensibly to go to the movies in the surround blocks, but why not eat at Tommy's Joynt on the corner of Van Ness & Geary Blvd? Comfort Food Baby, enjoy yourself- it's an old school experience. (Mitchel Brother's Theatre & the Great American Music Hall aren't too far away at this point...).


I started this addendum to get at those flat lots on the outer edges, but I'll wrap it up w/ a concentration on the Parking Structure near Union Square, California Ave, the other side of Chinatown (this time the side near the Main Gate...), lets see... Ah, Sutter & Stockton, that's it!

Look at all them 'P's.
https://www.google.com/maps/search/s...!3m1!4b1?hl=en

Don't read this part but I'd have normally included more links to this post but I'm just barley surviving a rapid onset headache right during my avoidance of accidentally loosing the previous post- ("Back Browser Back!, Recover the Original Text damn you!...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(I forgot to add the NSFW tag if you are Googeling 'Mitchel Brother's Theatre, and I never touched on Sushi or Haight-Ashbury, or the Cartoon Museum among so many Museums, nor Japantown and the Fillmore District- inc Jazz or somth'n @ Yoshi's, or taking the tour @ Anchor Steam Brewery, or sunning your birthday suit @ Baker's Beach, or the Castro District (esp for Halloween!) but more up my own personal alley; the Castro Theatre (this one is Family Friendly and shows actual movies, often classics and/or Sing Along's!)...), to the SF Zoo (careful; our Big Cats have been known to leap out and maul those who taunt them needlessly) out by the ocean, to the Pacific Ocean1, oh yeah, the Ocean. (Nah, stick yer toe in the water and wait until you go to Santa Cruz/Monterrey/Carmel-by-the-Beach to really experience the SF Area Ocean Experience. Santa Cruz has a Wooden Roller Coaster too...)


Argh, head still hurts, gotta sign off now...


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

If my screenname were Exclamation mark I would type in all caps all the time. Alas, Exclamation jason, hasn't the same effect; rhymes, just not as punny.:screwy: I'm back. Thanks Paul & Nate


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:wave: badpenny, since nobody else has any manners. In other news, one more vehicle back on the road. (once you've gone black, you have to go back!) One to go and that one is being a stubborn purple bitch about it ) Okay, two to go if you count the Cabby. That will be a winter project maybe. :thumbup: ANyway, old Blackie needs a coat of wax after her seven year slumber in the woods. She's a big girl, so I'd better get waxing.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks :waves: My current project is on hold. Until the colder months are upon us. The garage is still packed with crushed vehicles from May's disaster. I have to dismantle & haul. But oh, the hits just keep on going, daughter brought home a Daewoo lanos (Suzuki Schwifty) & I get the joy of tracing electronic gremlins & the standard timing belt/waterpump combo expected on a used vehicle as well as a/c troubleshooting., this glorious labor day weekend. Yay me. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

badpenny said:


> Thanks :waves: My current project is on hold. Until the colder months are upon us. The garage is still packed with crushed vehicles from May's disaster. I have to dismantle & haul. But oh, the hits just keep on going, daughter brought home a Daewoo lanos (Suzuki Schwifty) & I get the joy of tracing electronic gremlins & the standard timing belt/waterpump combo expected on a used vehicle as well as a/c troubleshooting., this glorious labor day weekend. Yay me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Still looking for a mk2 nonsunroof headliner PATTERN. I will say it again Pattern. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> :wave: badpenny, since nobody else has any manners.


Well, let's acknowledge that while the Scirocco Forum attracts an interesting variety of great people, we are not, on average, high on the"socially adept" scale :heart: 

Along those lines, I'll go ahead and make a suggestion that has noticeably enhanced my Vortex experience. It actually started with a South Beach vacation P and I took a month ago. P ordered a nice little bikini on-line, and now whenever I sign onto the Vortex, Big Brother plasters the top of every page with scantily clad young women! It's a nice improvement to the forum's aesthetic, albeit a little worrisome in terms of what could show up depending on what else I might look up... Depending on your preferences, you obviously could order something else that is to your tastes.

I actually came in here to post a thread which IMO you should all see (and enjoy), it's a way-out-there Mk1 GTI that is worthy viewing:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5936526-Building-the-Ultimate-1983-Rabbit-GTI-(vw-mk1)

As some of you may know, "I don't always drive a VW, but when I do, I prefer a GTI".


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi E, um... just because it's you; I gotta relate a joke.



echassin said:


> Well, let's acknowledge that while the Scirocco Forum attracts an interesting variety of great people, we are not, on average, high on the"socially adept" scale.


So one day the Lone Ranger & Tonto get cornered by Apaches, the Indians (erk, I mean "native Americans"] have Our Heroes surrounded and are shooting the living schitt at 'em (am got Winchesters and a butt-load of ammo). The Lone Ranger turns to Tonto and says, "Well Tonto, you've been a good friend and trail-mate, but I think this is the end. The Indians have it out for us and will kill us, we have to accept our fate". Tonto replies, "Whatchoo mean 'we' white man?"

Tonto is a hoot. Whatchoo mean "we" are not socially adept? Maybe it's just you.




echassin said:


> Along those lines, I'll go ahead and make a suggestion that has noticeably enhanced my Vortex experience. It actually started with a South Beach vacation P and I took a month ago. P ordered a nice little bikini on-line, and now whenever I sign onto the Vortex, Big Brother plasters the top of every page with scantily clad young women!


1] You know the rule, pics or it didn't happen.
2] How do I sign up for this?
3] Hell, I'm getting ads for tie-rod ends for a Dodge Mommie-van. Bikini's would be better.
4] I'd gladly settle for pics of scantily clad young women driving Dodge vans. Call it a compromise.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Hi E, um... just because it's you; I gotta relate a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ROTFLMAO, funniest thought EVAR! The ice guy in a ****ty van. Seriously, they have been building them for what, 35 years? And they STILL cannot get basics like windshield wipers that work and such sorted out???? Vans are the big joke in my grandson's world. As in... point at Daddy's Porsche-car and tell him to sell it and buy a VAN...and then laughing his little ass off. It would be funnier if wifey wasn't serious about this very matter.....

And I get something for Audi R8 enthusiasts, but the visuals don't come up due to my failure at interwebz in general. Better than vans at any rate, but a very poor guesstimation of my socio-economic status. OTOH, I might be able to afford a keychain or something that says R8 on it Maybe. 

In other news, Klaus gave me the big old German F.U. yesterday. Some gripe about his dome light being left on for a few days and battery charge. It's always something with these cars, LOL. Anyone need an old farmhouse in Ontario? I have a nice one up for auction Sept 17. If you think you might want to come up for the day give me a PM....should be an interesting auction.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Labor Day from Florida :wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Happy Labor Day from Florida :wave:


Happy Labor Day from Oregon! :wave:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy Labor Day from Oregon! :wave:


Happy Labor day from TX. Currently at work. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy Labor Day from Oregon! :wave:



And Happy LaboUr Day from the beautiful North Shores of Lake Erie!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Happy Labor Day from Florida :wave:


Happy Labor Day from the Socialist Republic of Maryland! :wave: :beer:

[And that's as dangerously close as I care to come mixing politics (which I friggin' hate) with Sciroccos (which I love... obviously!) ]


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> And Happy LaboUr Day from the beautiful North Shores of Lake Erie!


I see what you did there.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

After working Labor Day, and most other holidays, all of my adult working life, I got today off. I like this. Started a new job two weeks ago and the company is Canadian owned. Don't know if it's a company thing, or a Canadian thing, but the boss in Canada was all about everyone enjoying this very important holiday. He even likened it's importance right up there with Christmas and Thanksgiving. I think I'm going to like these people.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> Happy Labor Day from the Socialist Republic of Maryland! :wave: :beer:


Happy Labor Day from Pennsylvania. I used part of today to install a new gate on our chain link fence. A couple of post dug out and repositioned.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Tony where is your ic: ?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

badpenny said:


> Happy Labor day from TX. Currently at work.


I hope you did little, and poorly. That's just gotta suck, working on Labor Day.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Happy Labor Day from Maine and Pennsylvania (and NH, MA, CT, NY and NJ, all of which I was in today!)

Busily planning our final move into permanent housing, Crosby's first week of preschool and future employment. I've heard plans are for the weak, but I feel like my plans are every week!

Maybe I will drive the Scirocco tomorrow to alleviate my woes.

:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> I hope you did little, and poorly. That's just gotta suck, working on Labor Day.


This is only the third Labor Day I haven't worked since I turned 18...and that's because I'm currently unemployed.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> I hope you did little, and poorly. That's just gotta suck, working on Labor Day.


3hrs on the clock. Then spent another 3 making sure the Schwifty's t-belt was positioned correctly, charged & inspected the A/C system. All in all, a lax day. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> I see what you did there.



I did do that.  And so here's a story. Apparently my DD is in sync with the rest of the fleet. Booked a scheduled service (including diff filter which I specifically mentioned) and waited two weeks for the appointment. Fine, whatever. So I drive an hour to the VW/Audi dealer and a few minutes in, the aesthetically pleasing customer service girl comes clicking over in her stilettos and says "I'm terribly sorry ma'am, but we do not have the right tools to do the service on your car"...and then much more so sorry very sorry for any inconvenience etc etc. The Audi side is much different than the VW side. They'd say "Here's the oil, order the tool and do it at home" on a car that old. Or chat with you about their "quality pre-owned vehicles" of newer vintage. (Not that any of my VWs go near a dealership...) 
Anyway, try again tomorrow after they borrow the tool from another dealer. I see a Bentley in my near future...but they programmed my new key for free, as an apology for the fail. So there is that. Loving this new (13 year old) car, for the record.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> P ordered a nice little bikini on-line





Eistreiber said:


> 1] You know the rule, pics or it didn't happen.


Oh well, I guess it didn't happen.
But then, where I get this awesome tan line ?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Anyone need an old farmhouse in Ontario? I have a nice one up for auction Sept 17. If you think you might want to come up for the day give me a PM....should be an interesting auction.


Those pics of the farmhouse are pretty cool. In another life, I would love to have it. 
And in another life, I would drive up just to go to that auction and have a great visit.
But, this life involves working, kids who don't like long car rides, kids who actually have places they are required to be, etc...

Oh wait, maybe I'll leave E here to take care of everything


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Oh wait, maybe I'll leave E here to take care of everything



^this


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Tony where is your ic: ?


Funny thing is that in a hand held device my post is towards the middle of the page. I'll remedy the pic issue tomorrow.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> P ordered a nice little bikini on-line...


E, I consider you a friend with (ahem) *infrequent* flashes of "awesome", but we have *got to* work on your language skills, you can't just use "baiser mon cul, je suis français" forever (blame Google Translate, not me).

Using the words "nice" and "little" in context of "bikini" is redundant (unless of course you're referring to the origin of the name of the swimwear, which used to be an atoll and is now radioactive slag having been nuked 23 times between 1946 and 1958).

For the swimwear/sunbathe context; "nice" & "little" are of course conjoined. If it wasn't little it wouldn't be nice, and if it wasn't nice it be like baggy burlap bloomers.



badpenny said:


> 3hrs on the clock. Then spent another 3 making sure the Schwifty's t-belt was positioned correctly, charged & inspected the A/C system. All in all, a lax day.


Well played sir, and I hope you took extended coffee breaks as well. Often.



pchassin said:


> Oh well, I guess it didn't happen.
> But then, where I get this awesome tan line ?


Quit walking through the garage when E is painting. That isn't "tan" unless "tan" is available in a shade of Tornado Red.




pchassin said:


> Oh wait, maybe I'll leave E here to take care of everything


Pics won't do it, I wanna see YouTube; da boys will be duct-taped to the wall.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Plenty of coffee was swilled. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> E, I consider you a friend with (ahem) *infrequent* flashes of "awesome", but we have *got to* work on your language skills, you can't just use "baiser mon cul, je suis français" forever (blame Google Translate, not me).
> 
> Using the words "nice" and "little" in context of "bikini" is redundant (unless of course you're referring to the origin of the name of the swimwear, which used to be an atoll and is now radioactive slag having been nuked 23 times between 1946 and 1958).
> 
> ...


So for the sake of being a contributing member I will contribute this, which could be burlap as easily as fur and is much less "little" than needs to be for public beaches. I also found (very quickly) examples of "little" which were not overly "nice" (partly because the gals wearing them were not overly "toned", to be nice) 

So I will leave you this. Pretty much the classic definition of a bikini. I was aiming at this on my own bucket list, but just got as far as the messy hair. Alas, I may be a bit too late in life to continue the quest. So I will keep playing with things that go vrooompshhhht.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

In other news, I watched Ellen the other day.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> So I will leave you this. Pretty much the classic definition of a bikini. I was aiming at this on my own bucket list, but just got as far as the messy hair.


:laugh:
Raquel in 1MBC is quite nice but given the choice,
I'll take Linda Harrison (Nova) in the first two Planet of the Apes flicks. Even though her 'outfit' leaned a smidge more burlap than pure bikini, somehow she was still hotter IMO. 











punchbug said:


> Alas, I may be a bit too late in life to continue the quest. So I will keep playing with things that go *vrooompshhhht*


.
A most excellent onomatopoeia! :beer:



punchbug said:


> In other news, I watched Ellen the other day.


I'm picturing it more as, 'I yelled at Ellen on TV to move out of the way'.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, so... DiezNutz; maybe I lied (by omission, not commission) hadn't seen this yet:



punchbug said:


>





punchbug said:


> So I will keep playing with things that go vrooompshhhht.



Here and there, on an *extremely* rare basis (often based on instinct for self-preservation), there are straight lines I wouldn't go near with a 10-ft pole, really good life/medical insurance, and a bomb-suit. This being one of 'em.

Raquel can wear (or not) whatever she wants to (or not) and even if she's a granny now many of us of the tripod persuaion can remember a time of being quite willing to assist her in making progress along that road. As it wham.

Yeah... that'll have to do for 'tactful'. I'm not even going to address "vrooompshhhht", gonna just walk away, carefully.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Yeah... that'll have to do for 'tactful'. I'm not even going to address "vrooompshhhht", gonna just walk away, carefully.


Ja, das ist klug.
Due to a sudden unexpected heat wave, das Eis is disappearing rapidly from beneath your tires, Herr Treiber.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Addendum; "Park at the Edges, Walk to the Middle..." There are many Parking Lots, like near The Embarcadero roadway (approx from the 4th & King SF Caltrain Station <-- Hey, you could leave the car down the Peninsula and Train into Town...), the Embarcadero runs farther than I'm going to mention but I'm going to concentrate on the section passing by the new-ish SF Giants Baseball Park (where Parking is a Rip Off, esp during Game Nights) to Under the SF-Oakland Bay Bridge, past the end of Market St and where ABC has some really low key broadcasting offices are some decent parking lots, near the action, not to gouge-ey in terms of prices.
> 
> 
> There are some lots a few blocks off the Action behind F.'s Wharf as well, these get you near Columbus St & North Beach (traditionally an Italian Immigrant stronghold, now enduring a silent encroachment by Asian folks who are overflowing Chinatown...)
> ...


So I think I screwed up on booking a place. 

I was eyeing up a cool place in Berkeley on AirBnB, and someone else got it before me. So in a panic I found another cool place and booked it for fear of losing it to someone else, but....it's.....in...........Oakland. Now the people we're visiting are in Alameda, and it's a short drive to their place, but a coworker who used to live in Sacramento said "Oakland? Take your gun with you." I *think* I can cancel with nominal charges, but do I need to? The place is in Allendale. Are we going to regret this booking? 

Also, do we bother renting a car or should we just Uber everywhere? With parking, bike riders, parking, traffic, parking, bad neighborhoods, parking, etc., I think we may do better with just getting rides to places. Thoughts?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Due to a sudden unexpected heat wave, das Eis is disappearing rapidly from beneath your tires, Herr Treiber.


S'right. I have cleats & pontoons. Ice or float, I'm ready.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Came across this little gem locally.










'81 S

It's a local car that has been with the seller for 20 years.

It is complete less some side trim. Interior is all there, dash is cracked, red stripe seats are nice with exception of driver bolster that is torn.
Paint is poor with failing clear on roof.

Owner has it in the shop for a tune up. She said it runs and drives well.

The issue is some odd rust. The left rocker is rusted through, bottom of the fenders are also rusted through.

Strut towers are clean, pulled front carpets and the floors are completely clean, no rust around the windshield, aprons are clean. The passenger rocker is clean with a perfect pinch weld. Beam mounts are clean.
I'm wondering if some work was done on the left rocker. Maybe an off road excursion?

Owner is asking $1000, I offered $500 and she came down to $900.

Looking for some opinions on this thing. On the one hand it's a worn out used car with rust. On the other hand it is a Scirocco S in my favorite color.

Can rocker be replaced?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Meet her in the middle @ $700


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael Bee said:


> Meet her in the middle @ $700


^ This. I always try to negotiate. But if she won't budge from $900, I could deal with that. Worst case, you can get far more than that in parts, if so inclined.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Re: Swimwear.
Do you see how far we've come as a civilization?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Re: Swimwear.
> Do you see how far we've come as a civilization?


Indeed. Makes one wonder (briefly) how we even proliferated in the face of such deterrents ^^^.

And <squinting> that was only 100-ish years ago, per the annotation.
Yikes.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Re: Swimwear.
> Do you see how far we've come as a civilization?


we've gone from ^^^ to this


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> Meet her in the middle @ $700





PA Rocco said:


> ^ This. I always try to negotiate. But if she won't budge from $900, I could deal with that. Worst case, you can get far more than that in parts, if so inclined.


Will continue negotiation efforts. 

The rust is really making me hesitate on this one.
I know it's not terminal, but it also won't be cheap or easy to fix.

I'd like to clean it up, re do the suspension, go through the brakes and getting it running 100% and enjoy it as a rat for awhile.

My concern is that I'll be $2k to $2.5k into that work. 

Then I'm $3k into a Scirocco with rust hole in the rocker.

That sounds like to much. :screwy:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

PoorHouse said:


> Will continue negotiation efforts.
> 
> The rust is really making me hesitate on this one.
> I know it's not terminal, but it also won't be cheap or easy to fix.
> ...


Yeah, but it's a rat *Scirocco* with a rust hole in the rocker. :laugh:

I hear ya. Everyone has to set their own limits. G/L.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

PA Rocco said:


> Yeah, but it's a rat *Cirrus Grey Scirocco S* with a rust hole in the rocker. :laugh:



IDK I may be over estimating, and it may not matter because it's a Scirocco S in my back yard.

Quick list of what phase 1 would entail.

$200 - Replace airdam - Friend has a NOS piece already painted Cirrus 
$350 - Brake overhaul - New rotors, pads, lines, shoes and drum rebuild kit
$650 - Suspension - Lowering springs, strut/shocks (already have a new set of Tokico adjustable rears), bushings, tie rods, ball joints, etc.
$400 - New 185/60/14's to go on a set of snowflakes I have here.
$400 - Misc - Sunroof seal, missing side trim, etc.
-------------
$2000

That would put me into the car $2900 at her asking price.

IDK, that doesn't go far in the Scirocco world anymore. Maybe that isn't to bad.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

badpenny said:


> Plenty of coffee was swilled.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


I do that from time to time, but since I gave up caffeine it doesn't have the same effect. 

Btw nice to see you got your name back.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


>


OK, but I don't want to ever be on an airplane with her. What're those things rated for, 10 or maybe 12k feet then kaboom?

On a ship you betcha. She'll never drown and there's plenty of...uh... "buoyancy".


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry chatters, for the on topic content (but sometimes you just gotta go astray )...



PoorHouse said:


> That would put me into the car $2900 at her asking price.
> 
> IDK, that doesn't go far in the Scirocco world anymore. Maybe that isn't to bad.


IMHO, that ain't bad. BUT, all things being relative, MHO probably doesn't mean much to anyone else. :laugh:

If it helps perspective at all, I had quite a bit more than that in my rat Cirrus Gray Rocco S with a rust hole in the fender... before I even loaded it on the trailer.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

PA Rocco said:


> Sorry chatters, for the on topic content (but sometimes you just gotta go astray )...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was looking for a bikini reference but came up dry.

That looks fantastic. Cirrus Grey MKI S is my favorite Scirocco.

I believe I talked myself into it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Yeah... that'll have to do for 'tactful'. I'm not even going to address "vrooompshhhht", gonna just walk away, carefully.


Okay, since many days I do actually speak the language of horsepower I will translate.

vroooom (happy low compression 8V noises) pshhhhhhht (BOV to um, relieve, that happiness ) Yeah, my Klausie is a boy, they do that. :laugh: 

In other news. Okay, I got nothin'.:facepalm:


Oh, wait. There was THIS. 



PoorHouse said:


> Came across this little gem locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKay, here it is. Ask Daun about his main squeeze Krystal. I doubt you will stumble upon one like that in the rest of your natural lifespan. I'll be into more than that for a timing belt on the DD. OTOH, give the rust a good look see. if the floor is solid, dive in. The beauty part is this is a pay-as-you-go $2900....not all as one lump right now. Drive it, love it, or resell it. From the drivers seat you will not see the rust (If you do, see above comment about floors....). Speaking of rust, I should have my truck back today. I LOVE that stupid thing, but it had a rusty fender when I got it in 1991. STILL has a rusty fender. Meh.

Pics for proof:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> OKay, here it is. Ask Daun about his main squeeze Krystal. I doubt you will stumble upon one like that in the rest of your natural lifespan. I'll be into more than that for a timing belt on the DD. OTOH, give the rust a good look see. if the floor is solid, dive in. The beauty part is this is a pay-as-you-go $2900....not all as one lump right now. Drive it, love it, or resell it. From the drivers seat you will not see the rust (If you do, see above comment about floors....).


P and I just got the kids off to school and we're sitting her on the vortex, P says to tell you that you have a lot of neat toys.

I agree with the rust assessment on that S, and it's a good point that it won't require a lump wad of money thrown at it. I don't think Mk1 rockers are available (I could be wrong), but I've used Rabbut rockers, and the rockers have no compound curve, so even sheet steel is useable. It wouldn't be an investment car, but then again they rarely are.

If the car keeps you out of Therapy, it's a good investment .


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

echassin said:


> If the car keeps you out of Therapy, it's a good investment .


No truer words typed or spoken. 

My wife is slowly beginning to understand this. After May's crunchfest, then a 300+ round/road-trip, my pallor became pleasing. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

It's Thursday so here is a throwback.....Daun and his sexy Shaguar.:heart: Lucas is the least of this heap's problems. :vampire:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

punchbug said:


> OKay, here it is. Ask Daun about his main squeeze Krystal. *I doubt you will stumble upon one like that in the rest of your natural lifespan*. I'll be into more than that for a timing belt on the DD. OTOH, give the rust a good look see. if the floor is solid, dive in. The beauty part is this is a pay-as-you-go $2900....not all as one lump right now. Drive it, love it, or resell it. From the drivers seat you will not see the rust (If you do, see above comment about floors....). Speaking of rust, I should have my truck back today. I LOVE that stupid thing, but it had a rusty fender when I got it in 1991. STILL has a rusty fender. Meh.


Bolded for truth.




echassin said:


> I agree with the rust assessment on that S, and it's a good point that it won't require a lump wad of money thrown at it. I don't think Mk1 rockers are available (I could be wrong), but I've used Rabbut rockers, and the rockers have no compound curve, so even sheet steel is useable. It wouldn't be an investment car, but then again they rarely are.
> 
> If the car keeps you out of Therapy, it's a good investment .



Should keep me out of therapy and away from the marriage counselor. Mentioned it to Mrs. Poorhouse and got the whatever shrug in return.

Relating to the point above, these projects can proceed at their own pace and start at their own time. In theory it could hibernate in the back of the shop for a decade.
If I were to do that at least I would be keeping it out of the hands of a local looking for a winter beater and using at as such.
In reality I have a hard time letting things sit so it would see some attention sooner rather than later.

I did locate a complete, rust free, MKI Scriocco back half which includes most of the rockers for free if I haul it away.
This is coming from the same source as the NOS airdam mentioned previously.
The supplier of these parts is Vortex member Roccit. He doesn't post anymore having moved on to American projects. He still has his '78 Scirocco and offered to complete the metal work in exchange for my labor helping prep that car for paint. Excellent deal for me as my labor is completely unskilled and his metal skills are top notch.

Thinking about this last night I determined my hesitation is tied to the fact I don't tend to keep cars for more than a year or two (echassin benefitted from this years ago).
Should I follow course with this Scirocco it would be for sale in a couple years after I spent $2k plus on it. I'm a little scared there won't be a market for a semi rusty (or formerly semi rusty) Scirocco for what I have in the car.

At this potential purchase price and in the interest of saving another MKI I don't see how I can not buy it.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

echassin said:


> If the car keeps you out of Therapy, it's a good investment .


Ahhh, *The Scirocco Paradox*.

Repairing a Scirocco causes one to need Therapy.

Driving a Scirocco *is* Therapy.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

PoorHouse said:


> At this potential purchase price and in the interest of saving another MKI I don't see how I can not buy it.


That's the spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

chat


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

PoorHouse said:


> .....At this potential purchase price and in the interest of saving another MKI I don't see how I can not buy it.


FWIW, my S'rock had quite a bit of rust,and I fixed it myself. Lot of work bit well worth it to me. That car looks much better than what I started with. As P'Bug says, if floors are solid, *do it!* Rockers aren't that bad to work on IMO. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

PA Rocco said:


> Ahhh, *The Scirocco Paradox*.
> 
> Repairing a Scirocco causes one to need Therapy.
> 
> Driving a Scirocco *is* Therapy.




Who are we kidding here? We all NEED therapy. Ask our spouses....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> Came across this little gem locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockers can be replaced, and at this stage, $900 is a damn fair price for a running Mk 1 even with rust in not-quite-so-difficult to repair places. (Such as the beam mounts.)

Buy it. Buy it now. Or give me the seller's phone number. A deal like that just doesn't come along more than once.

To back that up, Cathy mentioned my dear Cosmos Silver '81 S Krystal, who is a good bit rustier than the car you're looking at. Thanks to Drew, she's got an extension on life (for her beam mounts were almost totally non-existent). I've had the car for 4-ish years now, and have done suspension, brakes and now even a 1.8 swap. Yes I've spent money on it, but not all up front. I figure it's better than a car payment, and it's never going to be a showpiece so she sees daily use in the non-salt season. (23k miles and counting.) I get a kick out of people taking cell phone pics in traffic too, happened twice this week. So please, go buy this Cirrus '81 - it needs you and you need it.

BTW, I might have a set of Mk 1 rockers in the hangar....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> So I think I screwed up on booking a place.
> 
> I was eyeing up a cool place in Berkeley on AirBnB, and someone else got it before me. So in a panic I found another cool place and booked it for fear of losing it to someone else, but....it's.....in...........Oakland. Now the people we're visiting are in Alameda, and it's a short drive to their place, but a coworker who used to live in Sacramento said "Oakland? Take your gun with you." I *think* I can cancel with nominal charges, but do I need to? The place is in Allendale. Are we going to regret this booking?
> 
> Also, do we bother renting a car or should we just Uber everywhere? With parking, bike riders, parking, traffic, parking, bad neighborhoods, parking, etc., I think we may do better with just getting rides to places. Thoughts?


Damn, It's the next day & near Midnight before I'm seeing this post- sorry about that.

Since you asked (and here I was actually IN Oakland today too...) I had to look up where the district you quote actually was, wait one...

*Allendale*

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Allendale,+Oakland,+CA+94619/@37.7871272,-122.2383468,13z 

In terms of other places vs the Bay Area, I've always thought of SF as NYC, San Jose as spread out L. A., and Oakland as Big Shouldered Chicago.

Regarding your particular question; Oakland is Huge. 

I spent about ten years in the late 80's and early 90's in Oakland, next to Lake Merritt and on the other side of 580, near 35th. ( Laurel District, A few blocks up from 38th and MacArthur...) 

The section you are mentioning seems to be in a quiet part of town; it's up, half-way to the Hills (it would be slightly more prestigious to be on the 'other side of the freeway'), but I can say that you are pretty much in a relatively boring part of town.

I can not tell you what is happening on that particular block at this particular time, but I _can_ tell you that that is not a traditionally squinky part of the Hood.

One thing to remember about anyplace with a seemingly bad rep; You aren't hearing about all the 'get-up-in-theMorning-and-Go-to-Work' folks, casue that a non-newsworthy story.

As a rule of thumb, and stereotypically- down by East 14th (oops, make that International), the whole thing, even as it runs up to otherwise tranquil Lake Merritt (walk a lap, you'll enjoy yourselves), over by Foothill & Bancroft, and the Industrial part of West Oakland (inc San Pablo Ave, under the freeway) and around the Greyhound Bus Station- Hell-

75 to 80% of the City is quiet and peaceful, the drama comes from a few concentrated areas and gossip-mongering by the Media.

Your rental is whithin a stones throw of the Mormon Temple, it's a nice landmark to pivot on and not too bad to drive up to for the view and novelty.

Up above the next freeway (Highway 13) is the ridge-line and a nice quiet park system, look it up for some jet-lag decompression.

It's late and I'm rambling but we can follow up in the AM, when are you travelling again?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Followup, Folks from Sac-a-Tomatoes don't know from Oakland, talk to and get yourself a Native Guide. 

Folks out in the Inland Empire (Sac/Stockton/Modesto, etc, etc- that's a whole 'nother world.

(For that matter I wouldn't be surprised to find your Alameda folks are feeling a bit under siege and sheltered from Big Bad Oakland, given the isolation the 'Island Alameda's natural barriers present... 

(to get to Alameda you take a Ferry, a Tunnel, or a Bridge from the 'mainland'.) <-- you can quite literally throw a rock over the channel. 
It's only technically an Island.

OK, now I'm really logging off- I wouldn’t mind other Bay Area folks chiming in, reinforcing or refuting my spin on things.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


>


Oh yummy, an XJ6! Elegant transport. Except... in the FR L wheel well, pic isn't great but is that a side-swiped goose? Just asking; not going to give anyone grief about road-rage. If it's a goose that's just got to be a Great Story. Looks like a Fall pic, so... for Thanksgiving fowl I go to the grocery store, you wanna use a Jag, have a good time!

A while back my niece went hunting with her then step-dad; proudly e-mailed me to announce that she'd gotten her first deer, somewhere in Wyoming (which all mostly looks the same so specifics don't matter), with a .30-06 rifle. I replied that I also had recently gotten my first deer, somewhere in southern Idaho, using a Volvo truck with 40k pounds of cargo headed for LA. Hers was probably butchered and stashed in freezer for later deer tacos, mine was all over the shoulder for 100 yards, but pre- tenderized.

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> It's Thursday so here is a throwback.....Daun and his sexy Shaguar.:heart: Lucas is the least of this heap's problems. :vampire:


My Gawd where did you dig this up??? I'd totally forgotten about the Jag that came with Brad's house. It did not stay long. The rust issues it had made Krystal look like a new car.

To answer your question Karl, there was no such fowl story, just a reflection of the light in the ice on the driveway. The thing hadn't moved in a looooong time, and the only time it did in our possession was to the scrapper shortly after moving in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

FIW, Buicks are the vehicle of choce for harvesting dinner, errr, venison. BTAT. (Been there ate that)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> I replied that I also had recently gotten my first deer, somewhere in southern Idaho, using a Volvo truck with 40k pounds of cargo headed for LA. Hers was probably butchered and stashed in freezer for later deer tacos, mine was all over the shoulder for 100 yards, but pre- tenderized.


:laugh:

I have a story that includes plenty of tenderizing and exceeds your 100 yards by about 5 miles... 
Once, my little brother (a huge animal lover, btw) hit a deer late at night. It didn't kill the deer, which was lying in the middle of the road suffering. Still shaken, my brother resolved to put the deer out of its misery by clubbing it to death with an aluminum bat. Now even more upset, his next concern was not leaving the deer in the middle of the road for another car to hit. Being only a few minutes from the sanctuary of home and not really knowing what else to do, he decided to tie it to his rear bumper, drag it home, and figure it all out in the morning.

Somewhere between the 'tenderizing' and the dragging, a concerned citizen called the police with an animal cruelty complaint and descriptions. It wasn't terribly hard for them to track him down, what with the perfectly laid trail of blood, sh*t, and hair to follow. And roughly half of the remaining evidence still tied to his bumper, parked on the street in front of my parents' home.

My brother had a bit of explaining to do, but once the misunderstanding was cleared up, no charges were filed, the officer laughed his @ss off for a good bit, then instructed him, "Kid next time just drag the carcass off to the _side_ of the road."


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Damn, It's the next day & near Midnight before I'm seeing this post- sorry about that.
> 
> Snip..
> 
> ...





TBerk said:


> Followup, Folks from Sac-a-Tomatoes don't know from Oakland, talk to and get yourself a Native Guide.
> 
> Folks out in the Inland Empire (Sac/Stockton/Modesto, etc, etc- that's a whole 'nother world.
> 
> ...


Is 'squinky' a west coast thing? That's a new one for me, but I get your meaning anyway. :laugh:

Sac-a-tomatoes: HA! My coworker who moved here from Sacto was born and raised there and LOVES Cleveland compared to Sacto. She is shocked what a bad rap Cleveland gets and wishes she would have moved here earlier with her family. Irony: Her opinion of Oakland sounds identical to how people think of Cleveland: it's not as terrible as it sounds. Thanks for the reply T. I also confirmed with some friends that used to live in downtown SF and then Modesto that Oakland is not as bad as it's made out to be. Sadly I didn't even think to ask them prior to booking. Oops!

We're arrive 10/8 and depart 10/12. 

OOH! I just remembered that the Winchester house is out there too! I wonder if we can fit that in as well. 

- Chris

Following the newly-known rules, here is an ownage image that owns all:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Rockers can be replaced, and at this stage, $900 is a damn fair price for a running Mk 1 even with rust in not-quite-so-difficult to repair places. (Such as the beam mounts.)
> 
> Buy it. Buy it now. Or give me the seller's phone number. A deal like that just doesn't come along more than once.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

Will be in contact about the rockers if a deal is made.
If no deal is made I'll pass along the sellers info.

Spoke to the seller last night, she is out of town for the weekend.
I'm scheduled to drive the car tomorrow at her shop, assuming they got whatever work done she requested.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Hers was probably butchered and stashed in freezer for later deer tacos, mine was all over the shoulder for 100 yards, but pre- tenderized.
> 
> :laugh:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Karl, you win. That was amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Is 'squinky' a west coast thing? That's a new one for me, but I get your meaning anyway.
> 
> Sac-a-tomatoes: HA! My coworker who moved here from Sacto was born and raised there and LOVES Cleveland compared to Sacto. She is shocked what a bad rap Cleveland
> 
> Cleveland: it's not as terrible as it sounds.


Well, it was one of the first cities in the US that had electric lights. 

Now if the could keep the river from igniting (another story for another time) 


Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

hmmm, wonder how fast I could flip a mk2 Scirocco. One locally for $600, not sure if it runs, looks like it could use a little bit of love, might be a good way to build up a little cash for the 76...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

T'Ward; 8v Mk2 I assume? Have any details as to it's general shape and running condition? What color is it? 
_
btw- I made up Squinky on the spot...

_*PS- Folks, there has been a certain tradition called 'Owning the Page, esp here in Off Topic-land; it means if your post starts a new page you'd be expected to add a picture to the top post on said page, there-by 'Owning' it.*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like I'll be hanging out in lovely Sioux City, IA for a week or two.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

TBerk said:


> T'Ward; 8v Mk2 I assume? Have any details as to it's general shape and running condition? What color is it?


http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5733414399.html

I emailed the seller, got no response. Also proposed the idea of fixing and flipping it to the wife, she quickly shot that down...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> T'Ward; 8v Mk2 I assume? Have any details as to it's general shape and running condition? What color is it?
> _
> btw- I made up Squinky on the spot...
> 
> _*PS- Folks, there has been a certain tradition called 'Owning the Page, esp here in Off Topic-land; it means if your post starts a new page you'd be expected to add a picture to the top post on said page, there-by 'Owning' it.*


Coulda been worse, us just havin' words to look at...
If'n the wrong person had gotten to the top of the page first, we may have had to look at a pic of road kill for the week.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

twardnw said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5733414399.html
> 
> I emailed the seller, got no response. Also proposed the idea of fixing and flipping it to the wife, she quickly shot that down...


She knows better.
It won't be a fix and flip, it'll be a fix and adopt (look, honey, it followed me home. Can we keep it?).

If you need proof, just look at our driveway


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Coulda been worse, us just havin' words to look at...
> If'n the wrong person had gotten to the top of the page first, we may have had to look at a pic of road kill for the week.


Oh goody, I was beginning to think no one had read that. :heart:



pchassin said:


> If you need proof, just look at our driveway


And barn, storage unit, behind the shed, behind the pool fence...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> She knows better.
> It won't be a fix and flip, it'll be a fix and adopt (look, honey, it followed me home. Can we keep it?).
> 
> If you need proof, just look at our driveway


VW seem to do that. OTOH, they pick the weak to follow home. They know who the "friendlies" are and prey on us. Errr, them.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> VW seem to do that. OTOH, they pick the weak to follow home. They know who the "friendlies" are and prey on us. Errr, them.


 I like it. It suits me much better than "selfish hoarding pr!ck".


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Looks like I'll be hanging out in lovely Sioux City, IA for a week or two.


Poor you!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, thanks to Gordy a bunch of S1 parts now have a new home, and my garage is a little bit emptier


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> *PS- Folks, there has been a certain tradition called 'Owning the Page, esp here in Off Topic-land; it means if your post starts a new page you'd be expected to add a picture to the top post on said page, there-by 'Owning' it.*


ooohh, nice! You just called out/ burned a Mod!

Not sure if your strategy is good, but I like the tactics.

Rules is rules, and Top O' Page Ownage does have obligations.


opcorn:

silverspeedbuggy, volley is to you.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> Looks like I'll be hanging out in lovely Sioux City, IA for a week or two.


Try Kangerlussaq Greenland sometime. Just saying, Perspective is your friend. Kanger has one breakfast place, one pizza place, one take-out place... and they're all the same place and close early, and the breakfast/ pizza/ take-out is nuaght to write home about (not sure if it's illegal, but probably mailing puke is bad form).

Even Iowa *just has to* be better that that. Mostly. Maybe on Friday's anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> If you need proof, just look at our driveway


She wines, as though I haven't quite generously & selflessly offered lodgings for Marlene for an indefinite period of time...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> VW seem to do that. OTOH, they pick the weak to follow home. They know who the "friendlies" are and prey on us. Errr, them.


heh. You've given me the perfect counter-argument to E's "predator/ prey" discussion.

more heh.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> She wines, as though I haven't quite generously & selflessly offered lodgings for Marlene for an indefinite period of time...


She wines, I beer. It's all a coping mechanism. Ask any married woman, you need some sort of "mommy's little helper".

For that matter, VWs add some "need" too. I guess that makes it wine*S*/beer*S*. :beer::beer: Hell, one per husband/child/VW and you hardly notice a new addition.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> T'Ward; 8v Mk2 I assume? Have any details as to it's general shape and running condition? What color is it?
> _
> btw- I made up Squinky on the spot...
> 
> _*PS- Folks, there has been a certain tradition called 'Owning the Page, esp here in Off Topic-land; it means if your post starts a new page you'd be expected to add a picture to the top post on said page, there-by 'Owning' it.*





Eistreiber said:


> ooohh, nice! You just called out/ burned a Mod!
> 
> Not sure if your strategy is good, but I like the tactics.
> 
> ...



HE'S A TROLL! BAN HIM!!! HE TURNED ME INTO A NEWT! It got better...










Image has been added as this is the first I've known of this rule. Don't make me ask for a shrubbery.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^ :laugh:



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Following the newly-known rules, here is an ownage image that owns all:


Well owned, Sir... very well owned. eace:
It should be followed by a mic drop.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

twardnw said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/5733414399.html
> 
> I emailed the seller, got no response. Also proposed the idea of fixing and flipping it to the wife, she quickly shot that down...


Please buy it so I can give you this rear S2 bumper I have been holding on to for waaaaayyyy too long. Also might have a replacement marker light for the pass side. A little payback for your donation to my A1 parts pile :beer:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

So I started looking at my calendar after you left last evening, the only weekends I have time to host a BBQ (or that I'm even around) are Oct. 8th and Oct. 29th.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

twardnw said:


> So I started looking at my calendar after you left last evening, the only weekends I have time to host a BBQ (or that I'm even around) are Oct. 8th and Oct. 29th.


Can we all come, too?

UPDATE:
S.O.B., I've been busted. I am guilty of the same g.d. error I try to pound into my kids...which is to look behind themselves every time they leave a spot.

Ok, this ain't no pic, it's a vid...which is a collection of moving pics, so it counts:





The words don't _quite_ convey the energy that I'm trying to pass on. Hey, I'm not gonna have D.T.s over this error o' mine.

But the guy has a voice like sandpaper and cognac went and had a love child and every time I hear it, for some reason the song makes me happy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

absolutely


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Can we all come, too?


[Clears throat]**Ahem** Image please. 

<---Enforcer of newly-known rule


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> Can we all come, too?


Only if you FOLLOW THE RULES.



twardnw said:


> absolutely


I'm impressed you are ready to host a BBQ this soon post baby arrival. Well done!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

twardnw said:


> So I started looking at my calendar after you left last evening, the only weekends I have time to host a BBQ (or that I'm even around) are Oct. 8th and Oct. 29th.


I'm flexible at this point so either for me ATM. Thanks again for the beer, your IPA was really delicious :beer:

Oh and there was a super sighting last night too :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Poor you!


I see you've been there.



Eistreiber said:


> Try Kangerlussaq Greenland sometime. Just saying, Perspective is your friend. Kanger has one breakfast place, one pizza place, one take-out place... and they're all the same place and close early, and the breakfast/ pizza/ take-out is nuaght to write home about (not sure if it's illegal, but probably mailing puke is bad form).
> 
> Even Iowa *just has to* be better that that. Mostly. Maybe on Friday's anyway. :laugh:


It's the smell, like an overflowing wastewater treatment plant, and it settles over everything.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Only if you FOLLOW THE RULES


Rules. LOL. I SAY FUDGE THEM.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> I see you've *through* there.


FTFY. Late at night and at *very* high speed (they're flat and the roads are straight and you can just punch it. You're doing road kill a favor). Iowa, Nebraska, Kansas... 'optimal' is defined as minimum time for border in to border out.




Neptuno said:


> Rules. LOL. I SAY FUDGE THEM.





tmechanic said:


> It's the smell, like an overflowing wastewater treatment plant, and it settles over everything.


...which is why there's rules.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^
Re: the above post.
Do you mind not putting visuals in my head?
Some of us are trying to eat lunch here.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> FTFY. Late at night and at *very* high speed (they're flat and the roads are straight and you can just punch it. You're doing road kill a favor). Iowa, Nebraska, Kansas... 'optimal' is defined as minimum time for border in to border out.


My dad was stationed in Ft. Riley, KS in the early 60's, where he won a '59 MGA in a poker game. Seriously. He said back then speed limit signs read "Drive at a Safe Speed". Well, he and his buddies were sailing along one of those *straight* roads, gawking at some girl walking along the shoulder when he found the only bend in the state. Suddenly Dad finds himself ripping through a cornfield - at whatever his chosen "safe speed" was. I never have been able to pry that info out of him. :laugh: 

(funny for me, at least, having only known Dad as *Mr. Responsibility* for the past 50 years...)


Yes, the roads are straight... but don't *assume* they are straight.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

PA Rocco said:


> My dad was stationed in Ft. Riley, KS in the early 60's, where he won a '59 MGA in a poker game. Seriously. He said back then speed limit signs read "Drive at a Safe Speed". Well, he and his buddies were sailing along one of those *straight* roads, gawking at some girl walking along the shoulder when he found the only bend in the state. Suddenly Dad finds himself ripping through a cornfield - at whatever his chosen "safe speed" was. I never have been able to pry that info out of him. :laugh:
> 
> (funny for me, at least, having only known Dad as *Mr. Responsibility* for the past 50 years...)
> 
> ...


I love "cornfield" stories.
E has been pulled out of someone's family farm by a tow truck more then once.
I wonder if he will 'fess up, now that L is nearing driving range.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

pchassin said:


> I love "cornfield" stories.
> E has been pulled out of someone's family farm by a tow truck more then once.
> I wonder if he will 'fess up, now that L is nearing driving range.



The "don't do what I did, son" stories never pan out the way a parent expects them to. They only throw it back in your face when they feel it advantageous to do so (such as when they *cough* back into a ditch along a dirt (mud) road they were never supposed to be on, during a heavy thunderstorm, with a girl in the car who was not supposed to be there... *cough*).

Those stories are best left until the youngin reaches adulthood. :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> You're doing road kill a favor.


:laugh: They don't wander into the road 'accidentally'.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, the sun is shining, and despite that- it's not too hot where I currently am (atwix the Bay and the Ocean).

Just finished a soda and a hot dog and I'm posting from the Library Downtown having completed a Display PC in an ATT store. <-- eh, it's not a living, but it's somekinda work...

Folks are posting pictures at the top of the Page, 
I made some new (offline) converts recently to the Church of the Free Electron (google 'GMC' & 'Do the Big Three'...) and 
I got a pair of new shoes and boots, just yesterday.

I think it's beer time...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Five days? Nobody has done anything trivial yet worth commenting on for five days?

I had a sandwich for lunch (pork chops, 'shrooms', red O's, pepper-jack chz), am now about to head for the Library and turn in old, get new. Have done some contemplation of Scirocco's, not overly so.

Jeez this is Chi-cha thread. Easy, gravy, baby food. Go stomp a cockroach into avant-garde non-representational Art (see Pablo Picasso), write something; this is the place.

:beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eistreiber said:


> Five days? Nobody has done anything trivial yet worth commenting on for five days? :beer:


All I've been doing for the last 5 days in driving my Jetta wagon, replacing parts on it and buying parts for it.

Haven't driven one my Sciroccos in the past week


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Yesterday & today.... 2 badass vehicles at work:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

2002 is a stunner.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


>





PoorHouse said:


> 2002 is a stunner.


Yep. Paging Otto, you've got some work to do.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Five days? Nobody has done anything trivial yet worth commenting on for five days?


Trival, yes. Worth commenting on? Not so much.
There... I commented.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...in other news, "Angie is dumping Brad". I wonder if he saw it coming, this karma has been rolling down the tracks for some 20+ years; or van-ma/ taxi-ma if you prefer.






Best part is 0:12 to 0:15, actual Scir content at 0:17 is unintentional and I hope you'll forgive me; don't know how to edit it out.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Did someone say trivial? Did someone say art? Classic cars? 
In another life I was an artist. The company I work for has one of the largest corporate art collections in the country and they hold a juried art show for employees every two years. I put together three drawings using, get this, _alcohol_ and colored pencil. I love the juxtaposition of two things that shouldn't go together, and drinking and cars definitely don't, but they're two things I love. Here's what I submitted (apologies to those who've seen me post them on BookFace.)









The MB 300SL was done in Pinot Grigio, the Beetle in Cabernet Sauvignon, and the 911 in an amber ale. 

I'm planning a series of them and am toying with commissions. No, I haven't done a Scirocco yet.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh yeah, I didn't get in the show.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...this karma has been rolling down the tracks for some 20+ years; or van-ma/ taxi-ma if you prefer.


Ahem. I think the preference here is 'Kiama'.
You should know this.
Look, I don't make the rules.
 :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't get in the show.


Unbelievable. The concept alone is remarkable, but your drawings are fantastic to boot. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Eistreiber said:


> Five days? Nobody has done anything trivial yet worth commenting on for five days?


Not entirely true. I took the Jetta Wagon on a road trip north of the border last weekend and went to a hell of an estate auction. (Cathy can explain far better than I can, it was her parent's estate.) Mundane things like work / stuff around the house have taken my last two evenings, although I did have a few minutes before dark to spend some time on Scirocco stuff. After a little testing, it looks like the 'Ho's battery has a bad cell - test green until you apply any load to it, so will probably pick up a new one tomorrow. And I removed a bunch of tree droppings from my poor '86 - she's a complete rebuild project at this point. (Plates expired in 2010.) I need to get this 172 restoration wrapped up before I truly get into that one though. Perhaps a little paint practice with the 'Ho too...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> 2002 is a stunner.





















My client paid a father & son team 'coupe kings' in CA $62k for this gem


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael Bee said:


> Yesterday & today.... 2 badass vehicles at work:


I wished I worked with you. I feel like my job is soulless lately.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> Five days? Nobody has done anything trivial yet worth commenting on for five days?


Okay, I qualify for the former, probably not the latter.

They "let my boss go" at work (like catch & release, I guess), while I was tied up in "training" for 3-1/2 days. All that equals 12 hour days, or longer, plus 100 mins travel, trying to catch up on my work, plus doing his. All that equals no Rocco time. 

I did find some time on the weekend to get me a welder, for when I've finally caught up on sleep & have some Rocco time again. The bad: the network went down at the store while I was checking out, resulting in multiple credit card scans *appearing* rejected. They weren't. I now have 9 identical charges pending on my credit card account. They promised to take care of it. I have a bad feeling about this. 

The CEL in the Dakota went off inexplicably for the first time in over a year (not counting dead battery time) on the way home from aforementioned store Sunday eve. Not to worry, it went back on about halfway to work Monday.

Oh yeah, and the heat exchanger in our boiler has developed a nice leak - I think a gasket between sections - just in time for the heating season. :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Oh yeah, and the heat exchanger in our boiler has developed a nice leak - I think a gasket between sections - just in time for the heating season. :banghead:


I'd call that good news. Well, not "good" but the timing works. Better to find out about a 'heating' problem in early Fall when it isn't really critical, rather than later in Winter's 'freezing my f***ing *** off, and you can get here and fix it next Thursday? Oh, yay!' period. Not sure when that is in PA, I'd guess DEC- MAR or so?

SEP isn't so bad, a few extra blankets and you're good to go.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

After hearing about this on npr on the way home I figure I share the little oddity that atlas obscura is. 

Enjoy it's fun: http://www.atlasobscura.com/places


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> My client paid a father & son team 'coupe kings' in CA $62k for this gem



Not outrageous if it is as good as it looks.

Seinfeld had a similar colored one on his show a couple seasons ago in CA. Just a fantastic color combo.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah, to say we were busy with the estate auction is an understatement, but most of the contents have gone to their new forever homes, including a 4200 lb jointer planer which my brother used a boom truck to extract from the second storey of the wood shop. It sold for the princely sum of $40. We figured it would go for scrap but not the case. The new owner, from Orillia (which is not just across the street) will add a table top and send it to Dubai. You could cantilever a twelve foot hunk of marble on this thing and it would not consider teetering. Says a lot about the way the shop was built that it has supported it all these years. The shop was likely built around 1870. Sadly it was not a profitable auction but we did get paid to have people come and remove an incredible array of treasure, so at least we didn't have to haul all of it any further than the lawn or tent. The auction failed to place the home with a new owner, so we will list it on Friday. Anyone want to buy it?
Eventually I will post pictures.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Eistreiber said:


> I'd call that good news. Well, not "good" but the timing works. Better to find out about a 'heating' problem in early Fall when it isn't really critical, rather than later in Winter's 'freezing my f***ing *** off, and you can get here and fix it next Thursday? Oh, yay!' period. Not sure when that is in PA, I'd guess DEC- MAR or so?
> 
> SEP isn't so bad, a few extra blankets and you're good to go.


Good point, you... you... cup half full guy, you. :laugh: Also on the plus side, it's a Burnham with a great warranty (pro-rate starts after 10 years), which means I can have someone else do the work!  Just need to find that receipt... The dilemma: hvac guy access to the basement is either through the house or past the Rocco in the garage. Guess which way he'll be going! 

PA in Sept can be 95' or 15'... sometimes in the same day. :screwy: So far we've only had some coolish mornings & otherwise still feeling like summer. Hard to get into fall-mode when it's like this.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, to say we were busy with the estate auction is an understatement, but most of the contents have gone to their new forever homes, including a 4200 lb jointer planer which my brother used a boom truck to extract from the second storey of the wood shop. It sold for the princely sum of $40. We figured it would go for scrap but not the case. The new owner, from Orillia (which is not just across the street) will add a table top and send it to Dubai. You could cantilever a twelve foot hunk of marble on this thing and it would not consider teetering. Says a lot about the way the shop was built that it has supported it all these years. The shop was likely built around 1870. Sadly it was not a profitable auction but we did get paid to have people come and remove an incredible array of treasure, so at least we didn't have to haul all of it any further than the lawn or tent. The auction failed to place the home with a new owner, so we will list it on Friday. Anyone want to buy it?
> Eventually I will post pictures.


Absolutely beautiful home. If not for the extreme work commute :laugh:... it'd be exactly the sort of place both my wife and I would love to have one day. :thumbup:

And wood shop!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

PA Rocco said:


> Absolutely beautiful home. If not for the extreme work commute :laugh:... it'd be exactly the sort of place both my wife and I would love to have one day. :thumbup:
> 
> And wood shop!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


One guy who went through said he'd buy it and bulldoze the house but keep the barn. The barn is REALLY overbuilt, with stalls for equine tractors. Friggin' Germans build for keeps. (I doubt he would really bulldoze the house though...but he LOVED the barn and has a team - Clydes I think. Our family had Percherons))


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

damn, I could use a $40 jointer


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Also on the plus side, it's a Burnham...


Ah, Burnham (burn 'em) Boilers.
Almost as good as a buddy who had an old gas furnace in his garage called the Fireball (I don't make this stuff up).
Never could relax around the thing...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'chit chat'...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> Unbelievable. The concept alone is remarkable, but your drawings are fantastic to boot. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Diez. Two of the drawings were done from photos I took and one was done from 3 different images found online. All are hand drawn and not traces or projections. In fact, I cheat the lines on the cars considerably to exaggerate the lines/curves more. 

They're definitely better seen in-person vs photos. Here's a better shot of the Beetle:









And here's a better shot of the MB:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's yer mundane crap, Karl. Picked up a drill press today. Will mostly see woodworking duty, but I'm sure it'll come in handy when working on the Scirocco


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's my Show-and-Tell:

My brother got a Milling Machine from work. This pic is from last winter when he had it delivered to his house.

E says it's the real thing, a Bridgeport.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

pchassin said:


> Here's my Show-and-Tell:
> 
> My brother got a Milling Machine from work. This pic is from last winter when he had it delivered to his house.
> 
> E says it's the real thing, a Bridgeport.


Nice.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

badpenny said:


> Nice.


I see your nice and Raise you a


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> I see your nice and Raise you a


I would raise you scirocco fonted polos from my embroidery machine, but many would say I was showing off. 

(I haven't yet, due to supply issues, polos are pricey)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I see your nice and Raise you a


Ok,,,,, my hand is poor. I have noting. Polos are nice. Wait... Nice? We coveted that right!!?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Ok,,,,, my hand is poor. I have noting. Polos are nice. Wait... Nice? We coveted that right!!?


Never had polos coveted


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

So my horoscope for tomorrow:

_A prayer or meditation group could meet tonight, Sagittarius, and you may get carried away with the spiritual dimensions these meditations take on. You feel comfortable with the people in this group, and you're grateful for the friendship and support they provide. Be with this feeling tonight, and try to hang onto it for as long as you can. It can help you through some rough times. _


Sounds about right. Going to a VW show with my best boy (Klaus). :heart:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@Cathy:
Yes your horoscope was lovely, bit I must admit as I was reading it, I began worrying about you...
until I got to your last line.

Have fun, I hope the weather forecast was just as kind.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> E says it's the real thing, a Bridgeport.


  
Wow! I have major machine-is envy.



punchbug said:


> ...Sagittarius...


Me too 
I'm not meeting with a 'group' this weekend but... nice horoscope anyway. :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*This thread is supposed to be Off-Topic, right?*

So... _this_ happened. All-day road trip yesterday to pick it up. 1989 Turbo 'S'
One of my closest VW friends simply asked, "why?" Hell man, I dunno... because VW parts aren't nearly expensive enough? :laugh:
I really don't have a good explanation other than I've been looking/wanting one for two years. It started before that as searching for a 2.0L 914 but I've all but given up finding the right one.

Today it's a mixture of being in love and that feeling of dread when you're miles from home and not sure if you turned the oven off. :what:
I have a lot to learn about this car.

I need to give the VWs some extra attention so that they know they aren't being replaced. :heart:
They just got a new cousin, is all.


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats!
That's the one to buy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> So... _this_ happened. All-day road trip yesterday to pick it up. 1989 Turbo 'S'
> One of my closest VW friends simply asked, "why?" Hell man, I dunno... because VW parts aren't nearly expensive enough? :laugh:
> I really don't have a good explanation other than I've been looking/wanting one for two years. It started before that as searching for a 2.0L 914 but I've all but given up finding the right one.
> 
> ...



THAT is what I call owning a page!! Nicely played there good sir! Congrats. 
And now you need my Heckeblende, WHICH YOU CANNOT HAVE! :laugh: 





Sorry, I can be mean like that where my Klausie is involved. He does wear it well though. :heart:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Buddy's 420K+ GMC quit right on the freeway near Marin, CA. 

Took 4, FOUR, hours just to get the tow truck out (even though it was 10pm when the saga started, and it was going to be a 'Long Tow'), and then it was a long trip over both highway and snake trail to get back to Base Camp.

Diagnosis is the Coil wrapped around the Distributor Shaft, part procured this afternoon but it's time to roast a chicken right now.

I'm-a fix'n da truck come sun-up, might even take pict-ures and every thing...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

81MarsRedS said:


> Congrats!
> That's the one to buy.


Absolutely. I'm only 'allowed' to have one, so... I needed to make it count. 
Thanks man :beer:



punchbug said:


> THAT is what I call owning a page!! Nicely played there good sir! Congrats.


Thanks Cathy!  Best part is, I didn't even know I'd owned it until I posted - happy coincidence!



punchbug said:


> And now you need my Heckeblende, WHICH YOU CANNOT HAVE! :laugh:
> Sorry, I can be mean like that where my Klausie is involved. He does wear it well though. :heart:


Wouldn't dream of it and don't blame you one bit. 
He sure does. Klaus is awesome. :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Klaus is awesome. :beer:



No dispute from me on that one. Just spent a few hours driving today. LOVE that car. :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

True for an hour all I heard was the sounds Rodolfo made. Now I'm just enjoying some le fin du monde


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> So... _this_ happened... 1989 Turbo 'S'...


Nice snag! :thumbup:




DiezNutz said:


> One of my closest VW friends simply asked, "why?"


My first question too, especially for one who is always cryin' they need a S1. :laugh:




DiezNutz said:


> I really don't have a good explanation other than I've been looking/wanting one for two years.


That's the best reason, right there. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> So... _this_ happened. All-day road trip yesterday to pick it up. 1989 Turbo 'S'
> One of my closest VW friends simply asked, "why?" Hell man, I dunno... because VW parts aren't nearly expensive enough? :laugh:
> I really don't have a good explanation other than I've been looking/wanting one for two years. It started before that as searching for a 2.0L 914 but I've all but given up finding the right one.
> 
> ...


Woah. Nice score!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

twardnw said:


> Here's yer mundane crap, Karl. Picked up a drill press today. Will mostly see woodworking duty, but I'm sure it'll come in handy when working on the Scirocco


Dude, I picked up the SAME EXACT press at a yard sale in Portland last year. It is a beast!

:thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Nice snag! :thumbup:





silverspeedbuggy said:


> Woah. Nice score!


Thanks fellas! :beer:



PA Rocco said:


> My first question too, especially for one who is always cryin' they need a S1. :laugh:


:laugh: Busted. 
You're right, but I've been looking for the right S1 for even longer. Waited ~5 years too long to start, I think.
I was determined not to make the same mistake with one of these.

So I continue to look, and wait, and look for my ideal S1. I'll probably have to spend stupid money on it is all.

Meanwhile, this here puppy on boost and all ~275 ponies (not stock) kicking you in the chest makes for a pretty okay consolation prize.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, I had posted quickly re: being stuck on the side of the road. It wasn't until some time later that I actually saw the top of the page.

Having seen the Silver Turbo, my initial reply was to be:


punchbug said:


> THAT is what I call owning a page!! Nicely played there good sir! Congrats.


But somebody beat me to it...

Also, I too am in Machinist's Envy over recent acquisitions- the best I can access currently is a chop-saw or a hammer-drill. It's just not the same...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

DiezNutz congratulations on the Porsche turbo purchase :thumbup: ... hopefully I'll get a ride in this beast in the future


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> DiezNutz congratulations on the Porsche turbo purchase :thumbup: ... hopefully I'll get a ride in this beast in the future


Thanks Randall :beer: Absolutely, just say when. 
It's been put through those same S-curves we did the Storm, albeit faster and with zero drama...the 944s' reputation for handling is no lie.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...Machinist's Envy over recent acquisitions- the best I can access currently is a chop-saw or a hammer-drill. It's just not the same...


Ya ever try C-4? That'll get some stuff done, just' sayin'.


I think I have an identical drill-press. Very useful tool.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

been spending my afternoons/evenings this week building a chip/dust separator for the garage



This is just the middle segment. It mounts on top of a 20gal trash can, then another chamber goes on top (now with a 3" hole in between them) that the shop vac motor sits on.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DiezNutz said:


>


Congrats!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Congrats!


:wave: Iroczgirl!!!

How ya been???


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> :wave: Iroczgirl!!!
> 
> How ya been???


Let's see how many of you can keep the pattern. 

Hey Izzy, Cathy how you been??


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

punchbug said:


> :wave: Iroczgirl!!!
> 
> How ya been???


Izzy, Cathy, Neptuno, How've you guys (ya'll) been?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

badpenny said:


> Izzy, Cathy, Neptuno, How've you guys (ya'll) been?


Izzy, *(I've been fine but sad that "the summer of no fun" is turning into the "fall of rain and catching up at home". ) *, Neptuno, Badpenny How've you guys been? Eh?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Izzy, *(I've been fine but sad that "the summer of no fun" is turning into the "fall of rain and catching up at home". *, Neptuno, Badpenny How've you guys been? Eh?


It has been a summer of no fun. Hopefully, if it rains, I will take initiative, and complete tasks and projects and not just become lethargic and add mass to my paultry winter padding


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Congrats!


Izzy (*thanks!*  ), Cathy, Tony, badpenny (*how did you make out from the 'tree incident'?*), how y'all been?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

badpenny said:


> It has been a summer of no fun. Hopefully, if it rains, I will take initiative, and complete tasks and projects and not just become lethargic and add mass to my paultry winter padding


Yes, sadly, there is that need to "provision up" as winter approaches, and also sadly, the "power to weight ratio" also includes the driver.....OTOH, chips for both man and machine may net a similar enjoyment factor in some instances.  (sadly the carbed trike and CIS cars are not so chipable...so few chips for me...)


OH!!! In other news, I now have THE most kickass tent for Oshkosh....thanks to Cambridge VW and a good friend who decided not to keep it...










I wonder how much waterproofing spray it will take?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cathy! That tent rocks!!!

I'm ok, busy with grad school these days, no time for cars. I'd much rather be tinkering on a Scirocco than writing grant proposals...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Cathy! That tent rocks!!!
> 
> I'm ok, busy with grad school these days, no time for cars. I'd much rather be tinkering on a Scirocco than writing grant proposals...



Yeah, I wanted that tent for a long time and it was just good car-ma that it came to me as it did. And what is your Masters about?



And ownage courtesy of the Google search. Because I saw a few real live rainbows a few days ago :heart: and photobucket sucks. And duckies. :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I wanted that tent for a long time and it was just good car-ma that it came to me as it did. And what is your Masters about?


My boys have the kiddie version.  The grown-up version you have is pretty salty! Sounds like somebody really hooked you up!

Oh and um... you're not forgetting something, are you?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Much fun here this weekend. 
Scenario: Front door frame = not square. Door (not installed by myself) just did not fit right. Long past time to tear it out and replace everything (read: get a new pre-hung door.) 
Problem 1: house built in 1954. So, jambs are (effectively) the door frame. 
Problem 2: My brick house has wood-frame section of that wall, which is cladded with aluminum siding. 

This weekend was replacement time. 
Yesterday: _Twelve hours_ later, my Dad & I had the new door locked down. Much, much on-the-fly engineering was involved in rebuilding the door frame, so that the new door would fit. Installed from _inside_ the house. 
Normally, a pre-hung unit is installed from outside. Tearing off the siding (and, with it, three awnings!) was not an option. 
Today: another store run, and most of the finish work is done. Still need to foam the gaps, do interior mouldings, paint the exterior jambs, and re-install the screen door.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, I wanted that tent for a long time and it was just good car-ma that it came to me as it did. And what is your Masters about?


Hopefully a PhD in Biochemistry and Biophysics. Time will tell...the teaching is the worst part. Any tips to appear confident in front of a bunch of 20-somethings?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hopefully a PhD in Biochemistry and Biophysics. Time will tell...the teaching is the worst part. Any tips to appear confident in front of a bunch of 20-somethings?


Well... picturing them naked is not an option, despite common advice on the subject. Just remember that they know less than they act like they do....and remember what you were like at 20....(insecure bag of hormones typically) and then decide what your goal is for them educationally. My college students always find my teaching style different than the others in the programme. Other instructors are very much "This week we study these ten plants, next week we have a quiz on those ten plants and cover ten new ones" . I'm more "Here are some tools for selecting good plants and avoiding bad ones...here is the palette for this week....now let's look at how to paint with those". I am not concerned if their painting looks like mine or not. Their use of what they learn is up to them. Some will be designers, others will have nice home gardens, others yet may be nursery operators, and then there is a tiny handful of hybridizers. Tools are the same; use is not. And some will not put in the effort to pass. Let them fail if they are lazy and don't feel guilty about it. The next instructor will be happier to see students who deserved that credit.


And... the other thing. Teaching is learning. If you are willing to adapt your style to attain the result you want, then you are doing it right. It's all acting actually. Which works with my area of teaching since perennial gardening is just like a play. Who's on stage, who's in the wings, who has a surprise, who is just part of the chorus? It's all about timing. On that topic I have a lot of fall bulbs on the front porch in need of planting. It will be another nice spring if I get them all in the ground; they are waiting in the wings for their big moment on stage.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Well... picturing them naked is not an option, despite common advice on the subject. Just remember that they know less than they act like they do....and remember what you were like at 20....(insecure bag of hormones typically) and then decide what your goal is for them educationally. My college students always find my teaching style different than the others in the programme. Other instructors are very much "This week we study these ten plants, next week we have a quiz on those ten plants and cover ten new ones" . I'm more "Here are some tools for selecting good plants and avoiding bad ones...here is the palette for this week....now let's look at how to paint with those". I am not concerned if their painting looks like mine or not. Their use of what they learn is up to them. Some will be designers, others will have nice home gardens, others yet may be nursery operators, and then there is a tiny handful of hybridizers. Tools are the same; use is not. And some will not put in the effort to pass. Let them fail if they are lazy and don't feel guilty about it. The next instructor will be happier to see students who deserved that credit.
> 
> 
> And... the other thing. Teaching is learning. If you are willing to adapt your style to attain the result you want, then you are doing it right. It's all acting actually. Which works with my area of teaching since perennial gardening is just like a play. Who's on stage, who's in the wings, who has a surprise, who is just part of the chorus? It's all about timing. On that topic I have a lot of fall bulbs on the front porch in need of planting. It will be another nice spring if I get them all in the ground; they are waiting in the wings for their big moment on stage.


Cathy, reading this makes me wish you were a teacher of mine in school! I love your thoughts on this. As Crosby begins to attend school, I have been thinking long and hard about the right way to educate him. You are a rare person in both humanity, Sciroccity and education and I am lucky to know you!

:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Cathy, reading this makes me wish you were a teacher of mine in school! I love your thoughts on this. As Crosby begins to attend school, I have been thinking long and hard about the right way to educate him. You are a rare person in both humanity, Sciroccity and education and I am lucky to know you!
> 
> :thumbup:



<blush> Okay, you already have that 98% Joe, do you really want 100%? (And no, a matched set of MkIs is not in your future, sorry!) Honestly, that is how I feel about this whole group of eccentrics. We are all cut from a different cloth on this forum. The TT forum was commenting that there was not much activity because the (MkI TT) cars were getting older and some people had half finished projects and had moved on to something newer. And I'm thinking "Say WHAT?" That's my NEW car!"....so by that logic this forum should be locked down with a layer of moss over it. 

Another forum had a thread "How do you resist the urge to buy a new car". Hmmm, let's see. They look boring and they $$$uck? I am guessing that I am not the only one on here who considers these features "just one more thing that breaks/weighs too much" - Lots of electronics in the dash; Power self adjusting seats; Self adjusting_______(fill in the blank), etc....you get the idea.; etc. Every item that is supposed to make me want a new car leaves me wishing I could still buy my A2 TD Jetta brand new as a winter beater. It had like two circuits in the whole car. No, make that three . (Mind you, I DO like the smarts my new car has, but it's pretty dumb by today's standards. No sat-nav...the horrors...I will have to use a map!)
Anyway, this group not only tolerates, but relishes the simplicity of our cars. I like that, it's so pure.

And about the lack of ownage above. First, that post was the bottom of a page when I posted it. So did someone delete a post? Also. I just cannot do photobucket any more. I tried. I am still bandwidth crippled and by the time all the ads load up it is tomorrow.....so I may go steal one from a Google search. Sorry. 

In other news...I am deep into cleaning out behind the shops here. What a bunch of junk. Hope the scrapyard makes this a profitable adventure! 

Anyway, I will give the ownage thing one more try...not hopeful.


And....Crosby in school. Holy cow, it only seems yesterday that you guys were pregnant. I am on baby watch #3....due end of the month.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Reading Cathy and Joe's posts, I'm reminded of Fillmore (the late great George Carlin) from Cars: "There's a lot of love out there, man." Group hug :heart:



punchbug said:


> And about the lack of ownage above. First, that post was the bottom of a page when I posted it. So did someone delete a post? Also. I just cannot do photobucket any more. I tried. I am still bandwidth crippled and by the time all the ads load up it is tomorrow.....so I may go steal one from a Google search. Sorry.


In my book, Googlejacking is completely acceptable... I don't know that the rule said it had to be yer own 'bukkit.



punchbug said:


> Anyway, I will give the ownage thing one more try...not hopeful.


You done good. 
I like the prismatic duckie.

*Taste the Rainbow.*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.





Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Reading Cathy and Joe's posts, I'm reminded of Fillmore (the late great George Carlin) from Cars: "There's a lot of love out there, man." Group hug :heart:
> 
> 
> In my book, Googlejacking is completely acceptable... I don't know that the rule said it had to be yer own 'bukkit.
> ...


Kudos on the multicoloured word! And if I COULD post my own ic:, I would show you my newest toy. It's taking up a lot of garage space in my son's shop presently...and if you are Facebook able...I will post it up there later today. I'm gonna try to relocate her into my own shop at some point, at least for a snapshot. She's a big girl...and those who really know me will know that this is a huge change of pace for me.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@ Tony: thinking of you 

@ Cathy: what is it???


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


My condolences to Tony and his family.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


So sorry for your loss, Tony. Sending sympathies and prayers for you & the family.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


ElT, I am so sorry to hear this. Wil you be travellng for the funeral? (your Panamanian relatives are awesome!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


ElT, I am so sorry to hear this. Will you be travelling for the funeral? (your Panamanian relatives are awesome!)



echassin said:


> @ Cathy: what is it???


Oh just the bus tent. It is the same size as the real ting and looks amazingly bus-like in the garage. I set it up as a test drive and also to spray it with waterproofing. Need more waterproofing. ElT, how many years does it take to wax El Guapo?



Iroczgirl said:


> Hopefully a PhD in Biochemistry and Biophysics.


Izzy, I neglected to mention how awesome ^ that ^ is!! No wonder we hardly hear from you. Best of luck on this. :thumbup:

In my trivial news for today, I have tackled yet another job that I have been putting off. It sounds minor, but I have this enormous ornamental grass clump that needed to take up less real estate. Miscanthus giganteus to be exact. Grows to 10' tall with the root system to support it. Think quack grass on steroids. Bamboo would be similar, but worse. Tried the usual shovel/knife/fork routine, then went to an axe, which was dull so I got the good old file going, and it was still going to grow faster than my rate of removal. So I got hubby to cut pie slices with the chain saw and spent the rest of the day slowly chipping away at it. This thing is huge, and I removed a nice hunk of it before packing it in for the night. When someone goes on Facebook telling me "They hit the gym" I will say, "Oh, that's nice. I gardened." I likely have one more day at it before it is small enough for my liking. I think I earned my beer ration. :beer::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> ElT, I am so sorry to hear this. Wil you be travellng for the funeral? (your Panamanian relatives are awesome!)


Sadly, I'm not sure as of now when or if I'm traveling to Panama. The funeral occurred yesterday. I feel guilty about it but those are the circumstances. 
Just trying to cope with it. 

Thank you to all of you who have reached out. 

Tony


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Sadly, I'm not sure as of now when or if I'm traveling to Panama. The funeral occurred yesterday. I feel guilty about it but those are the circumstances.
> Just trying to cope with it.
> Thank you to all of you who have reached out.
> Tony


Hi Tony, I just saw this...
Sorry for your loss, I feel for you - I was closer to my Grandpa than my Dad really, and due to distance wasn't able to be with him at the end except via a phone call.
What helped me resolve that may bring you some comfort as well, and that is: despite the miles apart, Grandpa knows how special he was to you, and always will be.
He knows.
:beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


> Well... picturing them naked is not an option, despite common advice on the subject. Just remember that they know less than they act like they do....and remember what you were like at 20....(insecure bag of hormones typically) and then decide what your goal is for them educationally. My college students always find my teaching style different than the others in the programme. Other instructors are very much "This week we study these ten plants, next week we have a quiz on those ten plants and cover ten new ones" . I'm more "Here are some tools for selecting good plants and avoiding bad ones...here is the palette for this week....now let's look at how to paint with those". I am not concerned if their painting looks like mine or not. Their use of what they learn is up to them. Some will be designers, others will have nice home gardens, others yet may be nursery operators, and then there is a tiny handful of hybridizers. Tools are the same; use is not. And some will not put in the effort to pass. Let them fail if they are lazy and don't feel guilty about it. The next instructor will be happier to see students who deserved that credit.
> 
> 
> And... the other thing. Teaching is learning. If you are willing to adapt your style to attain the result you want, then you are doing it right. It's all acting actually. Which works with my area of teaching since perennial gardening is just like a play. Who's on stage, who's in the wings, who has a surprise, who is just part of the chorus? It's all about timing. On that topic I have a lot of fall bulbs on the front porch in need of planting. It will be another nice spring if I get them all in the ground; they are waiting in the wings for their big moment on stage.


Cathy, that's wonderful advice, thank you. I've never been a fan of regurgitating material, so I don't make them to it either. As long as they show some thought in their answers, they get some credit from me. Students that are lazy and/or don't show up to class? They're going to be the ones giving me bad reviews.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


Aww. What a bummer. You have my sincere condolences.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


 Dude.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Sadly, I'm not sure as of now when or if I'm traveling to Panama. The funeral occurred yesterday. I feel guilty about it but those are the circumstances.
> Just trying to cope with it.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who have reached out.
> ...


El T, my thoughts are with you and your family; Hug!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning 

I'm at the airport (TPA) waiting to board a flight to IND (a short layover), then on to BWI


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Have a safe flight.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> Have a safe flight.


Thanks, finished the first leg of the flight today, now in IND for the layover, then leave for BWI at 2pm you 

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...MnPAhVFRCYKHWnnAJUQMwg1KAYwBg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

How are our Floridians doing? Staying safe with Matthew?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> How are our Floridians doing? Staying safe with Matthew?


Just fine, hurricane.Matthew is on the east coast of Florida, just a lot of rain on the west coast of Florida where I live.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Well made it to BWI a few hours ago, now on the way to vwleadfoot's place in Southern Maryland


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Passat is gone tonite.
Will miss this hauler.
My wallet doesn't think the ssame though...
Now must accomodate to a sedan (S60).


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Hopefully a PhD in Biochemistry and Biophysics. Time will tell...the teaching is the worst part. Any tips to appear confident in front of a bunch of 20-somethings?





punchbug said:


> Izzy, I neglected to mention how awesome ^ that ^ is!! No wonder we hardly hear from you. Best of luck on this. :thumbup:


 Indeed. Check out the big brain on Izzy! 
Most impressive. Good luck with your studies! :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Well the party is over, leaving the Maryland/DC area to fly back to Tampa, Florida today, back to work tomorrow :banghead:

Spent the last 18 hours at vwleadfoot's place looking over my Scirocco Storm with Roccodingo "Grant" and deciding what to do to it next


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Well the party is over, leaving the Maryland/DC area to fly back to Tampa, Florida today, back to work tomorrow :banghead:
> Spent the last 18 hours at vwleadfoot's place looking over my Scirocco Storm with Roccodingo "Grant" and deciding what to do to it next


That was quick. So, tell me about your plan. 
Does it involve me coming down to Brian's with a trailer? :laugh:
(kidding)


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

**

Having a busy couple days, managed to catch Chris Canfield on our trip down to Baltimore, meeting his dad and checking out the cars in the yard and where your at with them Chris.

Friday collected Randall from BWI and eventually got to Brians ( vwleadfoot ) amazing place and had a great evening in the shed  

More shed stuff Saturday morning with an examination / discussion about Randall's Storm followed by a feed up at a local outlet ( Lindas Diner ) thanks Brian, great feed and company  

I'll let Randall disclose the outcome of the mornings events regarding the Storm.

Said bye to Randall till later this week when we get to Tampa....:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I got back home Tampa at 9:15 pm tonight, after roccodingo "Grant" and his wife Val left me at DCA (in Virginia) at the security checkpoint in the airport terminal, I went to my departure gate for American Airlines the flight departed late around 6 pm and arriving in 8 pm on runway after taxiing to the terminal at TPA and ride in a bus to Economy parking, then a couple stops in the Scirocco back the house. 




DiezNutz said:


> That was quick. So, tell me about your plan.
> Does it involve me coming down to Brian's with a trailer? :laugh:
> (kidding)


I will will need your help Eric with next step in reviving this Scirocco in the near future by using your Storm as a reference of how my Storm gets disassembled and how it should look when I put it back together with a different A1 Scirocco shell  Yes sadly this Storm needs to have reshell done to it so it can live on  in the future without it .. It will cost me quite few £££ and $$$ bring it back


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Let me clarify that after moving the parts of this Scirocco Storm to another shell that is better, so it can live on in the near future  ... Then when I have time to remove a lot of rust, replace panels to fix the original shell of this Scirocco, put another engine, transmission & seats in it, it return to the road to be driven again, most likely with LHD, not kill it off


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> I will will need your help Eric with next step in reviving this Scirocco in the near future by using your Storm as a reference of how my Storm gets disassembled and how it should look when I put it back together with a different A1 Scirocco shell  Yes sadly this Storm needs to have reshell done to it so it can live on  in the future without it .. It will cost me quite few £££ and $$$ bring it back


Call or text sometime, LMK how I can help. 



California 16v said:


> Let me clarify that after moving the parts of this Scirocco Storm to another shell that is better, so it can live on in the near future  ... Then when I have time to remove a lot of rust, replace panels to fix the original shell of this Scirocco, put another engine, transmission & seats in it, it return to the road to be driven again, most likely with LHD, not kill it off


:thumbup: Will have to see exactly what will need to be done to each firewall with regard to pedal clusters & cables, pretty much everything else should bolt up.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> Call or text sometime, LMK how I can help.
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Will have to see exactly what will need to be done to each firewall with regard to pedal clusters & cables, pretty much everything else should bolt up.



I take it VW didn't just put plates over the default access holes to change from one side to the other (like Jaguar did on the E-Type) ?

-Old Eric


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I take it VW didn't just put plates over the default access holes to change from one side to the other (like Jaguar did on the E-Type) ?
> -Old Eric


Back in the aircooled VW days, the firewall was a common stamping and it was just a matter of which holes were punched out.

S1 LHD vs RHD firewall and cross panel have different part #s. 
One thing I think could make it a bit more complicated than just punch outs is the whole brake cross-linkage setup.
RHD still has the MC on the left side (it's a special MC though), and a Dr. Seuss double-bell-crank contraption to transfer pedal travel from the right side.

Would really have to get a LHD & RHD side by side to figure out what all is different.
There's also no guarantee that VW didn't tweak things between Randall's 80 and my 84, even though they're the same A1 "chassis".


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> Back in the aircooled VW days, the firewall was a common stamping and it was just a matter of which holes were punched out.
> 
> S1 LHD vs RHD firewall and cross panel have different part #s.
> One thing I think could make it a bit more complicated than just punch outs is the whole brake cross-linkage setup.
> ...



I think you mean a Rube Goldberg setup. That should be the easiest part to swap. You just need the parts and I think you can get most of them new. 

If it's a complete different stamping for the firewall, that might require major surgery. It might not be that hard if there is a flat area on the passenger side to mount the master cylinder. You'd have to reinforce it of course. For the under dash support to hang the pedals, you could probably cut that out of any MK1 junkyard donor. 

Is the fuse box for RHD on the left or right? 

Then California 16v has to find a good LHD dash (or build one like on Eric did for his Red Headed Stepchild). 

-Old Eric


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

LHD to RHD has slightly different profile where the cross linkage mounts behind the RHD column, specifically if it's an A/C car but not that difficult to set up, already mentioned to Randall a LHD non A/C shell is the best option ...needs to be the later 80 up floor profile as well for brake lines to be swapped readily. 

Master cyl is the same LHD and RHD for the S1's. ( 20.64 dia) pretty much the brake lines are longer to accomodate the whole lot being mounted further forwards due to the pull rod bell rank stuff behind the booster.
The firewall brace around the LHD booster is likely different and the RHD has. Bolt in stiffener inside, I can send you a RHD stiffener ( same as golf1)

For the holes it will just need accurate marking and drilling, although it's best to reinforce around the clutch cable firewall hole as these always fail on the RHD cars.

Fuse box relay plate is identical position to LHD cars, just the harness' to the cluster are longer, cluster is RHD specific also, pretty sure Randall has several to choose from.

Will get you a couple pics when I get home Randall.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Grant thanks for the description of how a RHD is different from a LHD S1 Scirocco :thumbup:

I'll see you & Val later this week


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I think you mean a Rube Goldberg setup.


I meant Dr. Seuss. 
Recalling some of the crazy contraptions he drew (I have little kids so I see the books regularly...)
Rube Goldberg fits as well.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Is the fuse box for RHD on the left or right?


Left. As is the hood release.
They didn't move anything that they didn't _have_ to. 



roccodingo said:


> Master cyl is the same LHD and RHD for the S1's. ( 20.64 dia)


Right you are. :thumbup: They are different for S2s, but I shouldn't have assumed the same was true for S1s.
Actually on second glance, the S2 RHD uses the common S1 MC.
Which makes sense, because why redo the whole mess for a different MC. Again VW was not in the habit of doing more than necessary.



roccodingo said:


> ... although it's best to reinforce around the clutch cable firewall hole as these always fail on the RHD cars.


True. :thumbup: 
There are aftermarket panels for this purpose, but at this level of fabrication, can graft in your own design.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I get to demob from here in Burlington, IA, by Friday, yesterday they were saying I was stuck here until December. Now to make my reservations for Bonelli.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> Now to make my reservations for Bonelli.


::thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'll also be at Bonelli this year


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> ::thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'll also be at Bonelli this year


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sweet. I'll be staying at the Red Roof in San Dimas.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sweet. I'll be staying at the Red Roof in San Dimas.


I'll be staying at the same place while attending Bonelli


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And....Crosby in school. Holy cow, it only seems yesterday that you guys were pregnant. I am on baby watch #3....due end of the month.


Time...it flies...



DiezNutz said:


> Reading Cathy and Joe's posts, I'm reminded of Fillmore (the late great George Carlin) from Cars: "There's a lot of love out there, man." Group hug :heart:


Word. :thumbup:



Neptuno said:


> Just sharing as you are my extended family. My grandpa past yesterday evening in Panama. I'm still a bit in shock about his passing.


Tony, my heart goes out to you. I'm impressed at the longevity of your family! I lost my last grandparent six years ago...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> ... Now to make my reservations for Bonelli.


 Borlli?, Whats that?


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

tmechanic said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sweet. I'll be staying at the Red Roof in San Dimas.



Cool, it will be great to finally meet you Brian. Are you heading down in the Falcon ?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*San Dimas. DUUUUUUDE.*



tmechanic said:


> I'll be staying at the Red Roof in San Dimas.


https://youtu.be/FgAGkxAtzIg


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> Cool, it will be great to finally meet you Brian. Are you heading down in the Falcon ?


It's quite tempting to try and drive the Falcon to Bonelli. She made it to Cincy this year without any issues, and the stereo is installed now, so it's less tedious on long trips. But it's almost 2000 miles from home to San Dimas, and takes 28hrs with no traffic and no stops, the fuel alone is twice as much as my round trip plane ticket, but the rental car is almost as much as the plane tickets, so that would be almost a wash, but 4 extra hotel stays can be almost an extra $400. I suppose I could try and make Georgetown, CO on the first day, that's about the halfway mark, and then push the rest of the way to arrive late on Friday. I have a few days to decide yet. At least I'll have some good company at the hotel, whatever I decide to do.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*In other news...*

Where the hell is Karl ??!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, I forgot to mention... The Giants Lost to the Cubs! . . .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'Nutz, great Owner of Page action 'dere- The first thing I thought of was 'Bill & Ted, Party Time, Excellent!...' (oops I fergot "Duuude" from 'Fast Times at Ridgemont High'), cause I always mashup 'Wayne's World' together with 'Bill & Ted' and 'Fast times...'.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Where is everybody ? 

no posts for over 24 hours


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> Where is everybody ?
> 
> no posts for over 24 hours


Austin, TX. 

Hello!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> 'Nutz, great Owner of Page action 'dere- The first thing I thought of was 'Bill & Ted, Party Time, Excellent!...' (oops I fergot "Duuude" from 'Fast Times at Ridgemont High'), cause I always mashup 'Wayne's World' together with 'Bill & Ted' and 'Fast times...'.


that's not real hard to do :laugh: :beer:



California 16v said:


> Where is everybody ?
> no posts for over 24 hours


I was in PA this weekend visiting friends and the Maple Grove Raceway/June Bug show today. Show was great, weather was phenomenal.
The Mk1/Mk2 Golf etc. turnout at this show was VERY strong and great to see.
My buddy Charlie brought out his insanely *MINT* original 38k-mile '87 GTI 16V to Maple Grove for the first time in 16 years. 

By comparison, the Scirocco turnout was inexplicably disappointing. 
One lonely Scirocco. Kevin Griest's super nice green '81 nonetheless, but still.
And 3-4 Corrados.

Even a sweet Audi Quattro Coupe showed up, FFS.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> Austin, TX.
> 
> Hello!


Awesome, always good to visit family 




DiezNutz said:


> I was in PA this weekend visiting friends and the Maple Grove Raceway/June Bug show today. Show was great, weather was phenomenal.
> The Mk1/Mk2 Golf etc. turnout at this show was VERY strong and great to see.
> My buddy Charlie brought out his insanely *MINT* original 38k-mile '87 GTI 16V to Maple Grove for the first time in 16 years.
> 
> ...


Great that you made it to a VW car show this weekend ... as far as Sciroccos attending car shows in your area, I plan on having one ready to attend next year/season


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Great that you made it to a VW car show this weekend ... as far as Sciroccos attending car shows in your area, I plan on having one ready to attend next year/season


:thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:
Maybe Brian will too!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Yesterday had lunch in Orlando with roccodingo, his wife Val and ginster86roc  at a mexican restaurant


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Yesterday had lunch in Orlando with roccodingo, his wife Val and ginster86roc  at a mexican restaurant


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


tmechanic we will see at Bonelli ln a few weeks


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Finally.... a set of cups for my little devil.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mnyom mnyom. Cups.

That is all.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Yuuup. Plan to have the redone


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Where the hell is Karl ??!


As much as he drives me crazy, I'll admit P and I are worried too. He and P are like peas in a pod and she normally hears from him regularly.

Anybody?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> As much as he drives me crazy, I'll admit P and I are worried too. He and P are like peas in a pod and she normally hears from him regularly.
> Anybody?


He was at least alive within the past 24 hours:

Last Activity Today 12:15 AM

I hope somebody didn't upset him and he's sworn off the forum.

I've been missing the regular doses of warped cerebral humor.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> Finally.... a set of cups for my little devil.



Cups: 
Those tires:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

pffff they're just fine. Some steel coming through but no biggie


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> pffff they're just fine. Some steel coming through but no biggie


Plenty of life left on them.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

So...

Got real crafty at work yesterday since workflow was slow. Machined some brand new bushings for the heater control selector switch out of delrin with some polished washers so the arm would slide nice and easy giving the detents on the arm a distinct "click" into place. Tore the center console out and replaced the missing link with the new half-radius bolt, washer, hex head bolt and graphite grease. Got it sliding like silk! Buttoned up some loose wiring for the stereo removed by the PO, found a bunch of missing screws and cleaned some 31yr old dirt up to make it clean dirt....



Found out through some posts on here, the stupid vac actuator for the Def/vent/floor things are a problem and stop working. SO, I have a wonderfully clean and perfectly working selector lever that does.....nothing. :thumbup: *waves white flag*


I did however fix the missing throttle cable grommet with a solid delrin grommet. It made the play in the gas pedal MUCH better, but I can now blame the lack of throttle return on a dirty cable. Fixed the play, but the cable still returns very slowly, even staying engaged around 2k-2.2k rpm's before I have to lift the pedal up with my foot. Any tips/links on oiling that cable?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> pffff they're just fine. Some steel coming through but no biggie


Round. CHECK
Black. CHECK
Good ... To ... Go.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug this is in your neck of woods 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8256209-FS-mk2-Scirocco-dash-new


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Get a new cable?! Or spray some thin lubricant down the cable but off the  of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> punchbug this is in your neck of woods
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8256209-FS-mk2-Scirocco-dash-new


Well, I could transport it to Ohio in say, oh, June or so if anyone needs help with shipping. If I lose it enroute, well, shipping is at your risk.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Dubbernaut said:


> So...
> 
> I did however fix the missing throttle cable grommet with a solid delrin grommet. It made the play in the gas pedal MUCH better, but I can now blame the lack of throttle return on a dirty cable. Fixed the play, but the cable still returns very slowly, even staying engaged around 2k-2.2k rpm's before I have to lift the pedal up with my foot. Any tips/links on oiling that cable?



Gumout makes an aerosol version graphite lubricant, hose down the exposed cable and work the cable back and forth. It'll take some time to work it in, but the graphite won't attract dirt and get gummy. If you're in a hurry pick up a can of motorcycle cable lube, most of them have a little attachment that routes the lube so it isn't spraying all over


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

tmechanic said:


> It's quite tempting to try and drive the Falcon to Bonelli. She made it to Cincy this year without any issues, and the stereo is installed now, so it's less tedious on long trips. But it's almost 2000 miles from home to San Dimas, and takes 28hrs with no traffic and no stops, the fuel alone is twice as much as my round trip plane ticket, but the rental car is almost as much as the plane tickets, so that would be almost a wash, but 4 extra hotel stays can be almost an extra $400. I suppose I could try and make Georgetown, CO on the first day, that's about the halfway mark, and then push the rest of the way to arrive late on Friday. I have a few days to decide yet. At least I'll have some good company at the hotel, whatever I decide to do.


I've decided that I'm going to try and drive the Falcon down. Wish me luck.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Where is everybody ?
> no posts for over 24 hours


(4 days later...) I've been using a Hotspot to get online- there is Rural DSL in the future, but first we need PG&E to liven-up the Electrical Panel out front, then there is trenching to be done, then there finalizing of the wiring to be terminated, then there is ordering of the DSL account, then there is debugging and wifi aiming of all things parabolic, then there is Posting On A More Regular Basis to be had.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> (4 days later...) I've been using a Hotspot to get online- there is Rural DSL blah blah blah tech stuffs.......*then there is Posting On A More Regular Basis to be had*.


WOOHOOO! More from the keyboard of tberk! Excellent. In local news, it has decided to be the part of fall I'm not fond of. Rain, cold, grey, windy, crappy. In other news, 175 mph in the 1/8th. Damn. Sled show this weekend but Adam is not going due to impending kid three. So "The Hurricane" is being interviewed. I love the sound of an angry sled...hope the boy gets Wrong Season Racing back to the track more often. He's lining up new CF products for sleds and bikes...but no Rocco stuff so far. Booo.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> (4 days later...) I've been using a Hotspot to get online- there is Rural DSL in the future, but first we need PG&E to liven-up the Electrical Panel out front, then there is trenching to be done, then there finalizing of the wiring to be terminated, then there is ordering of the DSL account, then there is debugging and wifi aiming of all things parabolic, then there is Posting On A More Regular Basis to be had.


Cool. Where is there 'rural' to be found in the SF Bay Area though?



punchbug said:


> WOOHOOO! More from the keyboard of tberk! Excellent. In local news, it has decided to be the part of fall I'm not fond of. Rain, cold, grey, windy, crappy. In other news, 175 mph in the 1/8th. Damn. Sled show this weekend but Adam is not going due to impending kid three. So "The Hurricane" is being interviewed. I love the sound of an angry sled...hope the boy gets Wrong Season Racing back to the track more often. He's lining up new CF products for sleds and bikes...but no Rocco stuff so far. Booo.


I recognize the words as English language, but that's kind of where it ended :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

punchbug said:


> WOOHOOO! More from the keyboard of tberk! Excellent. *should be self explanatory, tberk's posts are made of pure awesomeness!*In local news, it has decided to be the part of fall I'm not fond of. Rain, cold, grey, windy, crappy. *so far, we have had a gorgeous fall with above seasonal temperatures and sun. Now real fall begins, aka bleh, ick, brrr etc.* In other news, 175 mph in the 1/8th. Damn. * This is likely where I lost you, and maybe everyone else. Topic should have read snowmobiles on asphalt* Sled show this weekend but Adam is not going due to impending kid three. * Yeah, we usually have a booth at the snowmobile show and my son's sled is always of great interest because it runs on the track in the summer and the trails in the winter. But he's pregnant again, and due soon, so no fun for him * So "The Hurricane" is being interviewed. I love the sound of an angry sled...* Sorry, I was watching a TV interview of someone we know from the track when I typed this* hope the boy gets Wrong Season Racing back to the track more often. He's lining up new CF products for sleds and bikes..*the boy's snowmobile racing entity also makes carbon fibre parts for bikes and sleds and I had been hinting he should make some VW stuff but he's being Daddy not racing. Those who have been here remember "the Girls of WSR"....they would freeze quickly, let's just say that.....*.but no Rocco stuff so far. Booo.



OKay, hope that clarifies, and off topic and all that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Maybe you couldn't understand her because she wasn't speaking English, she was talking _Canadian_... 

PS- I was just looking over what I think might be the next 'work on over the Wet Winter Months Project; but while it's more like a Rabbit than a Scirocco, more than that- It's Cooled By Air... 

PSII- My default Spellchecker lists as proper spellings for '*Scirocco*' either 'Sirocco' (natch) OR '*Broccoli*'


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> OKay, hope that clarifies, and off topic and all that.


THANKS!  :beer: Got it.
Yep, it was the 175mph in the 1/8th. On a snowmobile?? That's bananas!



TBerk said:


> Maybe you couldn't understand her because she wasn't speaking English, she was talking _Canadian_...


:laugh: oh, right.
Though, you know... Canada's ties to England are a bit closer than ours... 
I mainly speak American (sometimes Murrican), with ESL


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Maybe you couldn't understand her because she wasn't speaking English, she was talking _Canadian_...





Nah, I was rambling at best. But thanks for defending me!



TBerk said:


> PS- I was just looking over what I think might be the next 'work on over the Wet Winter Months Project; but while it's more like a Rabbit than a Scirocco, more than that- It's Cooled By Air...
> 
> PSII- My default Spellchecker lists as proper spellings for '*Scirocco*' either 'Sirocco' (natch) OR '*Broccoli*'


Well, Klaus and I may go cruise with some of them radless wonders tomorrow...see how it goes. The "Flat Four Cruisers" have taken pity on me and let me hang with them. MY spell check's latest miscorrection was "Butt Foaled" for "Butt Dialed"....but the best was when my son wanted to know how babysitting was going. I told him we went down the road to look at the ducks. But the phone was sure that I really meant the dicks....my son wanted to know what kind of a day care I was running....:facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ....but the best was when my son wanted to know how babysitting was going. I told him we went down the road to look at the ducks. But the phone was sure that I really meant the dicks....my son wanted to know what kind of a day care I was running....:facepalm: :laugh:


:laugh::laugh: 
Yet another argument for turning autocorrect off! 

It _tends_ to be predictive based on your history y'know...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Where the hell is Karl ??!


Where isn't? [ see your Vonnegut, Kurt; may he RIP and have good dreams for eternity. ]



echassin said:


> As much as he drives me crazy, I'll admit P and I are worried too. He and P are like peas in a pod and she normally hears from him regularly.


Yeah, we're "peas in a pod" if one pea (K) is 'concerned' about the other pea (P) kicking his skull into low earth orbit. Hang a I-Pad on a chain around my neck and call me a a COMM satellite.



You should be careful making jokes or references to regularity; you'll light up a whole mob, who may ( collectively ) be able to find a decent tree and some hefty rope. Between AARP, the corporate laxative mafia, and the usual hangers-on crazy as bedbugs on crack; you're done, ya know?

The geezers move slow (walkers don't corner worth a ****) but they have nothing better to do. Lynching you sometime today (or this week, next week, whenever) will be more entertaining than playing bingo, ufcking again. They are relentless until they drop (hey, I live at 5k+ ft altitude, ya think it's for the weather? It's for the the bloody edge. I smoke and can't breath, they're old and can't breath. I can sprint, and as long as I'm higher I can throw rocks with fairly efficient outcome. How fast do you think they can dodge?).

The corporate lawyer monkeys move faster, albeit with less wisdom than the average geezer (they're only lawyers, after all). But they'll have the Law on their side, if not bought than leased. Going rate depends on the degree of "offense" and jurisdiction. E, dude; you're a friend ... and I know you know, but sometimes I think it might be helpful to remind you, you live in *CHICAGO.* I mean hell, your local dogcatcher is on the take. Slip him/her $10 or so and you could probably get a license for a rabid hyena as "Cocker Spaniel, kinda fugly, has some dental issues".

The crazies move fastest, hell they're just having fun. Easily distracted ( "Look!! A social worker wearing a swastika!" ) but... they're like poodles or similar rat-dogs, it isn't that any given one of them will kill you, but the whole yapping pack will come after you.



DiezNutz said:


> He was at least alive within the past 24 hours:
> 
> Last Activity Today 12:15 AM


You stalkin' me, boy?



DiezNutz said:


> ...he's sworn off the forum.


well of course I swear *off* the forum, if I swear *on* the forum it'll get ****ing bleeped and black holed and it'll also piss off the mods (with whom I have a rather fragile relationship at best).



DiezNutz said:


> I've been missing the regular doses of warped cerebral humor.


I was going to give you about a truckload anna half of grief about interjecting a comment on a 'Tex members personal life, then noticed that you'd wrotted cere*bral*. That's different. Truck already rolling, though; and you know how those guys are.

I am not a reverend, preacher, swami, Dalai, bishop, or Metropolitan (that's either a train or a newspaper, right?). I am also not a deacon or abbot, nor a monk, not a chaplain nor a cardinal.

I am a brother (2 + 1/2 + 3x steps), and a primate (oogah oogah gimme that banana); but not in any religious context.

I am not a vicar or monsignor, not a deacon, not a guru or yogi, not a dervish or an Iman, not a rabbi (although I do know some fairly good jokes).

I am not a Warlock. I am not a Satanist, why bother when there's Dick Cheney? It'd be like overkill.

I am sure as hell not a *priest*. For one thing... wearing a skirt just looks drafty; and dumb, of all the places to have random cold gusts of air why there? Dumb, says I.

Can't qualify anyway. I used to be Catholic, but a while back I gave it up for Lent.


[ bah-dum ] bet that hurt. :laugh:


Celebricity?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Cool. Where is there 'rural' to be found in the SF Bay Area though?


umm... Reno?

[ do I win a prize? ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Where isn't? [ see your Vonnegut, Kurt; may he RIP and have good dreams for eternity. ]


Good morning, Finnerty. 
Glad to see you came back.

Here's your quote of the day from your favorite author:
"I want to stay as close to the edge as I can without going over. Out on the edge you see all kinds of things you can't see from the center."


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

How bout this for a scirocco interior??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nah, too modern.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> How bout this for a scirocco interior??


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> You stalkin' me, boy?


Haha NO.
But, folks tend to notice when you just disappear. You're kind of a fixture here.
[And as 'fixtures' tend to do with age, you can be temperamental, but still fairly dependable. :laugh:]

Nice to see you return and, as does not disappoint, in full crotchety form! :beer:
You covered quite a bit of ground there in your first post-boondoggle post.
I think the time away must've had you "backed up" or something. :laugh:

P.S.- oh we'll have ourselves some fun sometime at the expense of Pope & Co. (but not here). I married a Catholic, so I'm allowed!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nah, too modern.


Too 'something' alright, but I don't wanna say...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> umm... Reno?
> 
> [ do I win a prize? ]


No.
218 miles and in a different state does not count as "in the same area", unless we're talking massive tectonic shift, nuclear fallout, or doomsday asteroid impact events.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Rural in my case (like most long distances in California) can be 200 miles alright, but North to South usually. <--badly formatted sentence, ran out of caring, sorry. Maybe I'll fix it later...

btw- You can find Rural right in the Bay Area Proper, partly due to the Conservation Movement which held back the carpet-bagging Developers who wanted to flatten every tree & bush to erect 'ticky-tacky houses' all the way from the Bay to the Ocean... 

(Remedial Links to foster clarity of meaning... )
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Boxes
https://www.coastal.ca.gov/whoweare.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Department_of_Parks_and_Recreation#Pre-bureaucratic_history
-"In May 2008 The National Trust for Historic Preservation listed the park system as a whole on their list of America's Most Endangered Places..."

Even inthe built-up Metro Areas, You can find 'rural' within a stones throw, if you head in the right direction...


Oh, and here's a modified ear-worm for you all- (repeat it over and over, in a whisper to yourself, out loud...) "Ice Ice, Karl"....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Too 'something' alright, but I don't wanna say...



*BLUE?* There, I said it. The colour thing is out in the open. Those seats look hella comfy and if they get you driving a Rocco more often, go for it. I will stick with my nom-nommy caramel cow covered S seats. Most comfy seats ever. 

As for rural, I would never be comfortable in suburbia. Too many eyes noting whether my lifestyle fits "the norm". Though I kinda liked Norm. "NORM!!!" (Sorry, local station is airing Cheers reruns)

Ice wrench! Great to have you back, and also great that you got P out in the open too. Hi P! :wave: Hi Karl! :beer::heart:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael Bee said:


> How bout this for a scirocco interior??





fredybender said:


>


Is this Fredy's roundabout way of saying that it's hunting season for smurfs?
If so, how many smurf hides were hunted and tanned to produce this soft, buttery leather interior?
Is this another example of the wanton destruction of our natural resources for mankind's comfort?
If so, I'll take a set for Bob. I agree with Cathy, they do look comfy...I just need to make sure someone bags me an older smurf for that hide so that I get a nice, grey color.

@ Cathy, hi back. You've outed me; I have been a lurker lately. The dang back to school colds (thank you K and L) have turned me into a lazy bum. But I am much better now, and will begin to post on the updates in suburban Chassinland.

I just noted, that smurf blue is very Cub appropriate. Is this the wrong venue to use to discuss sports?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Can't tell you how much he spent on blue seats ..... smurfy indeed


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Is this the wrong venue to use to discuss sports?


Boy, you must _really_ feel guilty about being away from the forum , now you're even pretending to be interested in sports?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> \
> 
> I just noted, that smurf blue is very Cub appropriate. Is this the wrong venue to use to discuss sports?


Sure! So sorry you all didn't get a national shout from Tom Hanks:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> Is this the wrong venue to use to discuss sports?


This is why I maintain a newspaper subscription:

As you can see, my 15 year old doesn't miss a beat. I figured Pennant must be the guy laying down in the middle there .


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Is this the wrong venue to use to discuss sports?


:what:
YES! :facepalm:

As if there aren't enough websites, pubs, and office hallways already littered with sports crap.
I like (some) sports, to an extent.
But I like my sports crap contained to my sports sites, and my car crap contained to my car sites, and ne'er the twain shall meet. 
Sometimes one needs to be a safe haven from the other.
I hate to think of the downhill slide this could turn into...

Not to be harshin' on ya or anything. :heart:

Since I give less than AF about baseball though.. congrats on the Cubs, and I'll shut up now. :beer:



pchassin said:


> As you can see, my 15 year old doesn't miss a beat. I figured Pennant must be the guy laying down in the middle there .


:laugh: OK, I did get a chuckle out of that.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Rural in my case (like most long distances in California) can be 200 miles alright, but North to South usually. <--badly formatted sentence, ran out of caring, sorry. Maybe I'll fix it later...
> 
> btw- You can find Rural right in the Bay Area Proper, partly due to the Conservation Movement which held back the carpet-bagging Developers who wanted to flatten every tree & bush to erect 'ticky-tacky houses' all the way from the Bay to the Ocean...
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the lesson. I find a good many of your posts to be informative and enlightening


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> .
> 
> I just noted, that smurf blue is very Cub appropriate. Is this the wrong venue to use to discuss sports?


Well, as I see it there are two basic rules around here. 
1. Owned pages must have a picture. (Well, let's ignore that for now...:vampire
2. Off topic is on topic.

That pretty much sums it up. It is always advised to have a few disassembled (or even better, assembled) Sciroccos on your premises, but the moderators don't knock on your door to verify.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Diez - 
I'm with you on sports stuff. I am definitely not a sports guy, so I could care less about people chatting about sportsball things. But I am INCREDIBLY excited for my city so if I have the chance to talk a little smack and root on my home team, I'm going to take it. 

Petra - 
The photo caption also has a joke in there somewhere about "earning a berth" in conjunction with the main headline. Tell your son to work that in too (that's what she said).


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Diez -
> I'm with you on sports stuff. I am definitely not a sports guy, so I could care less about people chatting about sportsball things. But I am INCREDIBLY excited for my city so if I have the chance to talk a little smack and root on my home team, I'm going to take it.


Yeah I can appreciate that. I don't begrudge you your excitement one bit. 

I may have been a little overzealous in my attempt to 'nip this in the bud'. Not like it's my place to or anything. It also occurred to me that there are some other forums on this site that might be better suited to this purpose.
I just had this terrifying vision of the next umpteen pages of the thread getting hijacked into a World Series discussion, and I overreacted out of sheer... horror. 
:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Yeah I can appreciate that. I don't begrudge you your excitement one bit.
> 
> I may have been a little overzealous in my attempt to 'nip this in the bud'. Not like it's my place to or anything. It also occurred to me that there are some other forums on this site that might be better suited to this purpose.
> I just had this terrifying vision of the next umpteen pages of the thread getting hijacked into a World Series discussion, and I overreacted out of sheer... horror.
> :beer:


Okay, the Jays are out so baseball is over. But even if it is sports talk, do you seriously think this group of squirrel chasers can resist seeing some shiny object and sidetracking the sports discussion? That's the beauty of the chit-chat. It can't focus on squat. Oh look, a cute little bunny!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Truth be told, I honestly couldn't give a rat's patootie about sports. I just liked throwing it out there upon the forum since it (the Cub's success) has been shoved down my throat lately. It's akin to knowing more then I want to things like the Kardashians and the Hiltons...I keep wondering how I end up being aware of them.
What I should have noted is how that particular shade of smurf blue made me think of 3M tape. E and I should have bought stock in the company. We are going through it like crazy around here lately, what with his refurbishing of the Stepchild and me repainting the kitchen.
In other news, Daun came by this weekend, and picked up his airdam.
No pics of bacon or gatherings, he had places to go and people to see and we had work to do.
Next time, maybe.

@ Cathy, E was wondering..do rabbits really have tongues like the one in yer pic?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...But even if it is sports talk, do you seriously think this group of squirrel chasers can resist seeing some shiny object and sidetracking the sports discussion? That's the beauty of the chit-chat. It can't focus on squat. Oh look, a cute little bunny!


:laugh: Excellent point. You're right, I've nothing to fear. :thumbup:



pchassin said:


> ...that particular shade of smurf blue made me think of 3M tape. E and I should have bought stock in the company. We are going through it like crazy around here lately, what with his refurbishing of the Stepchild and me repainting the kitchen.


I know, right?
At times, I also seem to use it for more than its intended purposes
And honestly the $h!& isn't cheap. All those rolls add up...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> @ Cathy, E was wondering..do rabbits really have tongues like the one in yer pic?


Sure they do. And they are super cute when they wash their faces.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Cathy, that was completely adorable.
We all need to do a collective, timed "Awwwwww, so cute" thing.

I want one of those, it could be a family mascot. 
We've earned a mascot, what with a whole team of VW's here.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

But, but, but- First the Cleveland Indians won 6-0 against the Cubs of Chicago, THEN Chicago made a swing of the pendulum back the other way and almost had a 'No-Hitter' (World Series No Hitter definitely goes on the resume...), winning 5-1 against 'the Tribe'. Today, Thursday, is a Travel Day- come Friday the saga continues...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Just so we're clear here...bunnies are cute, they deserve all the attention they get.
Them, and maybe cats. Cats are good, too.

I am no sports fan, but it is nice to see everyone happy and excited.
Having happy sports events on the front page of my newspaper beats the usual bad news that we usually have to contend with.
Chicago could use the win.

All I'm saying is, I am staying nestled in suburbia til this is over. Back when the Bulls won their first championship, a bullet landed on the windshield frame of my car.

For that matter, my family and Marlene, Bob, and the Stepchild won't be roaming the streets til this is all over, either.

Go Cubs (luv their 3M shade of blue...I wonder if there are any trademark issues on who "owns" the color).


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

No prob Bob, It's just that Baseball is one of the few sports I actually take an interest in, and by that I mean actually playing the sport.

I can shoot a basketball halfway decent from 3/4 court but never developed an offensive dribble past opponents, Football is too close to Combat for me to not take it 'seriously' so I only like watching the local teams on TV due to tribalism.

Soccer/futbol, Hockey, and most everything else is a non-starter for me. bleh.

That said, I do enjoy the Ladies, and I make the following comment without shame, evasion, nor thoughts of objectification: I am a sucker for Ladies' Tennis, High Dive & Gymnastics. (I would assume all of this is already in my FBI File...)

It takes a lot of work to be able to compete at the Highest Levels, it shows, and I acknowledge this at a very elemental level.

Still, getting back to my original theme: The Boys of October are a seminal American Trope, and I salute them...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- Bunnies are indeed cute and I'm not just a Cat Man, but a Dog Man as well- grew up w/ both. 
It's unfortunately we only have the Ninja Cat at the moment, but the next door neighbors' dog provides enough contact to keep the flame alive.

btw- Pops is(was) from Chicago, but he was a White Sox fan, so for me it's 'Go Indians!'. (Really though, after the Giants faltered to do the_ Even-Year Thing_ it was all about 'Beat L.A.', anything after that is Gravy...)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Just so we're clear here...bunnies are cute, they deserve all the attention they get.


You got that right!










I think that also explains how I've wound up with so many of them... they do like to multiply...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

It seems, while I missed today's game, that it was a hum-dingier; Cleveland Indians won, 1 to Nuth'n. Might not sound like much but there wasn't a single run scored until the Seventh Inning. T'was a War of Noives.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> It seems, while I missed today's game, that it was a hum-dingier; Cleveland Indians won, 1 to Nuth'n. Might not sound like much but there wasn't a single run scored until the Seventh Inning. T'was a War of Noives.


I watched most of it. Again, I'm not a sports person, but it was nerve wracking - we kept waiting for _someone_ to get a hit. Pitching was phenomenal in this game. 

Soooo many people and the media are rooting for the Cubs since they haven't had a WS win since, what was it, 1734? Cleveland is, as usual, the underdog the here. But another win of this caliber for my under-appreciated city would be just as powerful: Chicago has had multiple trophies from their other teams over the years and we've had one. One. So whoever comes out on top will have huge reasons to celebrate, but one city has had a bunch of the parties for years, where the other hasn't. Not to say we 'deserve' it over the Chicago, I just see that we aren't any *less deserving* than they are. Go Tribe.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Off Topic... I am ALLLLLLL about off topic!*

Hello all, been in low power mode. How is everyone? I need a line on strut "housings" on the front end. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

VW parts.com I believe has them used for $60 ea. I got lucky when I found mine. I do have my old ones if you want to wait til I blast them, or not. They have newer Sachs/boge shocks in them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

markeysscirocco said:


> VW parts.com I believe has them used for $60 ea. I got lucky when I found mine. I do have my old ones if you want to wait til I blast them, or not. They have newer Sachs/boge shocks in them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have a place local that will blast and powder coat pretty cheap. I don't even need the strut inserts just the housing. My camber bolts and that housing is SO rusted on that car I am cutting them loose with a dremel. The nuts aren't even hex shaped anymore. I am pretty sure there are less rusty parts on the Titanic. Mine are too jacked up I think to salvage. I work at KONI and that's whats in them currently.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

The parts place is the name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

So you can't get the Koni out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

A dremel will cause minimal damage. I couldn't get the inserts out so I got two more housings and blasted them, epoxy prime painted them and then extreme chassis painted them. Got a deal on Bilstien sport struts x4 and HR springs brand new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

I get a modest discount on KONI products.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

StaHiMooney said:


> I get a modest discount on KONI products.


Crap I am not at home. I don't have access to my pictures


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

These are too good to not inflict on some else, musical jokes:

Numma 1-

Q: What's the definition of perfect pitch?

A: When you toss a banjo into the garbage and it hits an accordion, rendering both 'instruments' broken and thankfully silent.

anna Numma 2-

So … Pat, Jock, Evan and John are up for the firing squad …

The Captain of the firing squad says, "OK you lot, you each have one special request before you die.

The Welshman says, "I’d like a 100 strong male voice choir from the valleys singing "How Green is My Valley please?" No probs says the Captain.

The Scotsman says, "Can I have a 100 strong pipes and drums please playing The Flowers of Edinburgh?" Of course you can says the captain.

The Irishman says, "What I’d really like is a 100 of those lovely long legged dancing girls all in a line doing that River Dance thing?" Yeah, great, says the captain.

The Englishman asks, "Can you shoot me first?"

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Q: What's the definition of perfect pitch?
> 
> A: When you toss a banjo into the garbage and it hits an accordion, rendering both 'instruments' broken and thankfully silent


Huh, even though I have zero cultural connection to anything banjo related, I love the way they sound. It's like it's impossible to be sad around one.



TBerk said:


> It seems, while I missed today's game, that it was a hum-dingier; Cleveland Indians won, 1 to Nuth'n. Might not sound like much but there wasn't a single run scored until the Seventh Inning. T'was a War of Noives.


Well, I'll be Ogd Admned if the Cubs didn't win it all! As someone with zero cultural connection to anything baseball related (hmmmm, trend?), the suspense was still very exciting. We'll have a lot of happy locals today and that's a good thing .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> Huh, even though I have zero cultural connection to anything banjo related, I love the way they sound. It's like it's impossible to be sad around one.


Enjoy.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

This girl is cool.
I really enjoyed her EP Highways, Heartaches and Time Well Wasted.
It makes me want to take off on a road trip to Mexico...



> I love the way they sound. It's like it's impossible to be sad around one.


Even in Black Metal. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
(for those ear-sensitive, jump to 4:00 ish)






(Awsome band, saw them live in Mtl)


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Huh, even though I have zero cultural connection to anything banjo related, I love the way they sound. It's like it's impossible to be sad around one.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be Ogd Admned if the Cubs didn't win it all! As someone with zero cultural connection to anything baseball related (hmmmm, trend?), the suspense was still very exciting. We'll have a lot of happy locals today and that's a good thing .



I think Steve Martin said once that you can't make a sad song with a banjo (or something to that effect).

I'm glad the Cubs won even though I don't care about sports at all. 108 years is a long time without a win. I wonder if the goat "curse" is where we get the expression about getting someone's goat?

-Old Eric


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I was glad to see the Cubs win, and what a game that was! It was like the ball had oil on it...nobody could catch it! But in other news, this morning my third grandchild was born! A Boy, Levi...weighing in at 9lbs 6 ozs. He is a lump! All seem happy and well, so that was great news. :heart:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Well, I was glad to see the Cubs win, and what a game that was! It was like the ball had oil on it...nobody could catch it! But in other news, this morning my third grandchild was born! A Boy, Levi...weighing in at 9lbs 6 ozs. He is a lump! All seem happy and well, so that was great news. :heart:


Congrats Cathy!  Yes that is a healthy lump. 
I have a "nephew" named Levi.. he's a good boy, fwiw.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Well, I was glad to see the Cubs win, and what a game that was! It was like the ball had oil on it...nobody could catch it! But in other news, this morning my third grandchild was born! A Boy, Levi...weighing in at 9lbs 6 ozs. He is a lump! All seem happy and well, so that was great news. :heart:


Congrats.
November 3 is an important date at our household, also. Son #2, aka K, aka Keith was born on aforementioned date.

Your new little guy certainly is a big'un.
Best of luck, and babysit as often as you can, eh.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> [video: Ace of Spades covered by Lisa Leblanc ]


Wow. Wholly Kristoes and stuff. Just wow, with a streak of dayum.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I think Steve Martin said once that you can't make a sad song with a banjo (or something to that effect).





echassin said:


> Huh, even though I have zero cultural connection to anything banjo related, I love the way they sound. It's like it's impossible to be sad around one.


yeah, but let me know how not-sad you are when your ears are bleeding.

It's not that I really mind the sound of a banjo, or an accordion; but both instruments are kinda mutants, they're made and built to sound unconventional at best, and to played so. Unfortunately there are far more people that think they can play a banjo or an accordion than can actually do so.

For example I'll use another musical instrument of similar intent, bagpipes. OK, if played correctly, bagpipes sound like someone is strangling a cat. Ok... fine (I prefer dogs, useful size like at least 60 lbs). But if it sounds like the player is *choking* the cat, or that the cat puked all over the sustained note in "Carry my Irish Butt Back to Old Londonderry and Let's Hoist a Guiness and Pick A Fight With Paras" , that's not so cool. Play it right or just buy a kazoo and fake it, ya know?

Banjo & accordion can be played well (as can anvil & what looks to be about a 19mm combo wrench).






I love seeing how Metal spreads, often in the most unlikely places and means.






[ WARNING: There is some VW content in the video above. However, it's only a frigging Polo; which is more or less a motorized shopping cart. No Sciroccos were injured in the making of this clip ].

Change the pace and tone (maybe turn down the volume just a bit) and Metal is everywhere.






That's done by SHEL, here's the website: http://www.shelmusic.com/

Over the next month they'll be playing in CO, UT, CA; and I can't figure out how to list later shows. But if you get a chance, go see 'em. SHEL is good, really really *really* good. This is one of those bands that you see now while you can, because in ten years you'll be saying proudly "I saw 'em when they were new and just starting out." Who went to the first ever show by the Rolling Stones? I'm sure they know.

And SHEL does give due homage to the classics.







Metal just has heft, and longevity. Anybody remember Saxon, an English band from the late 70's through 80's or so? They just put out a new album. Average age of the band is pushing 60 with a bulldozer. The song itself is conventional Metal in design and lyrics, nothing really groundbreakingly unique (or monique) or new, but I think they could still kick hell out of the average mascara- and spandex wearing wanna-be a MetalHead band that can't bloody play a damn thing but looks good on video if they use enough hair-spray.

I am so glad I grew up in the 70's, when a band had to be able to actually play music well to become known. MTV killed sound, and taste, and statement; and made almost all after merely flash-in-the-pan competitors for who can do the most shocking thing.

Before there was Marilyn Manson there was Alice Cooper. Before there was Miley Cyrus there was Edith Piaf, Billy Holiday, and Ann Wilson. Then there were The Donna's. Before there was electronica there was Thomas Dolby, and Isao Tomita.

METAL RULES!!! :laugh:






If your sound system volume isn't turned to 11, you're doing it wrong.

Age and skill will always overcome youth and attitude; it might take some effort, these guys are ancient geezers with more talent than the top 1000 bands trying to 'make it' in LA. Damn I like Metal, well-done and on fire.


Well two more things to do, first I can't because I'd exceed the limit for attached videos. Hmm... I didn't know there was one, but OK.

Another take on Ace of Spades. Ask me later.

And another cheesy music joke:

Q: How many bandleaders does it take to change a light bulb?

A: And a one, and a two, anna one two three *four*!!


Nothing new here, but I think I did a nice twist and loop back to where I left off.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

one more SHEL.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and, what the hell. Ian Paice & Chad Smith. Paice (geezer) is drummer for *Deep Purple*, Chad Smith (backwards baseball cap) is drummer for *Red Hot Chili Peppers.*

Drummer duet. Enjoy.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh wow. Um... hmm. I'll try to resist the urge to get into a whole hard rock/metal discussion, because I could literally wind up spending HOURS before it's all over with. :laugh:
While I mostly grew up in the 80s hair era, my roots go all the way back to Led Zep (a whole topic until itself), Deep Purple, Steppenwolf, and who can forget Iron Butterfly.
Not all of the 80s was bad for musicality. Classically-inspired musicality, even. See: Metallica, Megadeth, Yngwie Malmsteen, Iron Maiden...

A lot of newer metal and metal sub-genres kicks ass as well. See: Disturbed, Tool, (some) Linkin Park, (some) Korn, Sevendust...
Of note, Disturbed's unorthodox covers of very un-metal-like pop songs from decades ago are phenomenal, more recently the old Simon & Garfunkel hit "Sounds of Silence".
If you haven't heard it... do so immediately. Chills. 

I love mash-ups between genres... metal renditions of classical pieces, classical renditions of metal pieces, metal meets bluegrass, etc.
Speaking of which, and Ace of Spades...






Having said that.. the SHEL stuff doesn't quite do it for me, for some reason. I appreciate it for what it is, it's just a bit too lithium and Ritalin-induced or something.
Speaking of 'Battle of Evermore' and the seminal Wilson Sisters... I prefer their version (second only to LZ's original):


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> ...and who can forget Iron Butterfly.


Indeed. They* created* the term Heavy Metal.






[ mods, still waiting for the "bow down in homage" emoticon ]. And don't forget that there's a serious nod to where they got it from, starts from about 9:10 or so.

Hell what would Wagner or Beethoven have done if they'd had access to Fender amps and speakers? And about 1000 kw per channel to drive 'em?

:laugh:



I'll see your Hayseed Dixie covering Ace of Spades, I'll call it about a 3 of Diamonds. I play Hayseed Dixie cover of Bohemian Rhapsody, which is at least a six;






and raise you Steve Earle, a face card and we'll all be singing it next WED. He's been backed by the Pogues:

The Pogues were founded in Kings Cross,[3] a district of Central London, in 1982 as Pogue Mahone—pogue mahone being the anglicisation of the Irish póg mo thóin, meaning "kiss my arse".

This election sucks.






Wake me up when it's over.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and what the hell, we're talking Heavy Metal.

OK. Don Felder: 







and Sammy Hagar:







Different backgrounds and bands. Same movie. Go figure.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

One more. I can always afford a Cheap Trick.






:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> Where the hell is Karl ??!



Oh, *there* he is.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> These are too good to not inflict on some else, musical jokes:
> 
> Q: What's the definition of perfect pitch?
> 
> A: When you toss a banjo into the garbage and it hits an accordion, rendering both 'instruments' broken and thankfully silent.



Gaaa, every time I even hear the word 'accordian" I shudder.
Most parents, they want their kids to have some musical training.

But my dad was from the Old Country.
So when my brothers and I were just kids, he went out and bought a second hand accordian.

Our eyes all widened when we saw that thing and walked away from it slooowly, knowing it was the social kiss of death, if our friends ever found out about it.

That accordian sat in the corner of our basement for decades.
When my kids were born my folks tried to get them to play.

My bro finally gave that accordian to his girlfriend's friend. I hear that she is having a blast with it and still wants to give us some money for it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'll bet you get a chance to learn ya some'tin like some Cajun on dat ting, Chyle... Well den...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

There just need to be some simple, straightforward rules about "musical" instruments; keep it easy to understand and consistent.

Use an accordion, Go To Jail.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Use an accordion, Go To Jail.


Yup.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I say, if people are That upset about something you're not doing it right- Or maybe you are doing it right... Dunno.

Still: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeeze_Box_(song) 



> The song was first performed live at the New Bingley Hall in Stafford on 3 October 1975, and remained in the set for the rest of the 1975–1976 tour, until drummer Keith Moon's final North American concert at the Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto on 21 October 1976. The band later played it again in the last leg of the 1982 Tour.* Townshend himself played the banjo on the track, as well as the accordion.* The song was performed live again in 2014 during the The Who Hits 50! tour.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Huh, even though I have zero cultural connection to anything banjo related, I love the way they sound. It's like it's impossible to be sad around one.


When I read this, I thought to myself, "Well, I have an interesting banjo story to tell."



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I think Steve Martin said once that you can't make a sad song with a banjo (or something to that effect).


Then I read this and just KNEW this banjo story needed to be told.

So, back up a few months. Erin had a good friend who's Dad fell ill right before we moved back from Portland. Cancer and not the slow kind. He sadly passed before we had a chance to come back east. Erin had been roommates with this gal several times and ended up working at her Mom's nursery in Kingston, NY over a couple of summers in college. They ended up having a memorial service in NYC a few weeks after we came back.

Now, her Dad was an artist and cartoonist, has had a good deal of published work, most of it in the New Yorker magazine, so we kinda knew it would be an interesting service. And it was. Many folks came forward, songs were song, poems read, hilarious stories retold about him and the family. It was a memorial service that really was exquisite. One for the ages, really, touching, funny, sad, engaging. He was a gent that was full of life, loved his kids and his work and it showed.

Then, something weird happened.

Out of nowhere, up the aisle came Steve Martin.



He sang and played a beautiful solo tune on his banjo, in honor of his departed friend.

It capped off the afternoon. What a way to be remembered. :thumbup:





punchbug said:


> Well, I was glad to see the Cubs win, and what a game that was! It was like the ball had oil on it...nobody could catch it! But in other news, this morning my third grandchild was born! A Boy, Levi...weighing in at 9lbs 6 ozs. He is a lump! All seem happy and well, so that was great news. :heart:


And to balance the equation, CONGRATS! Nice to see new lives being created and loved and old lives depart and are celebrated. Enjoy!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

just finished a Mad weekend in SoCal at Bonelli 2016  ... currently sitting in the LAX airport awaiting a flight back east to home


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Where the hell is Karl ??!





pchassin said:


> Oh, *there* he is.


OK. So P, with all due respect and notice of the Chassin line about "ya don't *have* to catch the ball" fine but that's merely about life philosophy and stuff, not so terribly important with over 7 billion people on the rock.

Much more important is that some, or better most; of those 7 billion air-thieves at least have a halfway developed sense of humor; such promotes sanity, balance, a willingness to see things from a differment (sp. intentional ) point of view, which are [ IMHO ] all good traits to possess.

I want to die quickly and with little pain, having a heart attack after hearing the punch line to The Most Awful UN-PC Joke Ever oughta do it; kick the bucket whilst I laugh coffee out my nose. That's my sense of humor.

I will not...

EVER...

pass on a decent straight line, even if it wasn't meant as such. So don't ask me too.

Review above quotes, then:






Which takes care of the "where?" and the "there!". For some reason I'm feeling a twinge of Mel Brook's Young Frankenstein, not the "Nice knockers!" line but something else. Hmm... oh yeah, the "Werewolf! Where wolf? There wolf!" bit.

Mel Brooks is a deity.

And this is Scirocco Chi-Cha thread, this must be of course our 'official' video clip:







Happy election day to youse all, please don't anyone drown in your :beer: 's. It's only a frigging election, and not the end of civilization (hopefully).




Damnit. Do video clips count for ToP ownage?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> just finished a Mad weekend in SoCal at Bonelli 2016  ... currently sitting in the LAX airport awaiting a flight back east to home



Bonelli?, What Dat? Rhetorically Obvious Question based on Denial...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Random question, even by Chit-Chat standards:
B5.5 Passat wagon. Who can tell me where its build label might be? It is NOT in the spare tire well. 

Alternatively... Well, I need its paint code. Anyone in the VW dealer network (which Chris was it? Canfield?) who can run me a VIN decode? Please?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Happy election day to youse all


Or to some air-thieves of an Asian-persuasion... Happy Erection Day!

(imagine the subsequent disappointment such an errant proclamation could result in...) 

Hey. You _said_ UN-PC. Don't blame me. 

Admittedly I am feeling decidedly very un-PC on this very effed-up Erection Day.
I claim that no matter which side you fall on, this Erection Day isn't going to have a Happy Ending.



Eistreiber said:


> Damnit. Do video clips count for ToP ownage?


I say YES! Yes they do!
That is why they were originally known as "moving pictures".
Really, there is no higher form of (2D) picture ownage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Damnit. Do video clips count for ToP ownage?


That was not ToP for Tapatalk users. Just messing with you here. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Random question, even by Chit-Chat standards:
> B5.5 Passat wagon. Who can tell me where its build label might be? It is NOT in the spare tire well.
> 
> Alternatively... Well, I need its paint code. Anyone in the VW dealer network (which Chris was it? Canfield?) who can run me a VIN decode? Please?


It should be in the spare tire well, and also on the back page of the owners manual. But sometimes they're missing for some reason.

And yes, give me the VIN and I can get you the paint code. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...the Most Awful UN-PC Joke Ever.


And perhaps the most efficient. Nine words, in which are the lead-in, the body and the punch line. In only nine words.

And you got yer cute animal, yer mafia reference, and a respectful nod to the classic comedians and the classic joke templates they used.

So here ya go:


*"So, a baby harp seal walks into a club..."*

Ba-dum!



DiezNutz said:


> Or to some air-thieves of an Asian-persuasion... Happy Erection Day!


Not bad, could use some porishing (go ahead, run with it). :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It should be in the spare tire well, and also on the back page of the owners manual. But sometimes they're missing for some reason.
> 
> And yes, give me the VIN and I can get you the paint code. :thumbup:


 Looked in the spare well - the build label is nowhere to be found.  
And, I don't have the car's original manuals. So, :thumbdown: there, too. 

VIN: WVWVD63BB52E105665 
Paint code (and name) would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...just a reminder in case it's gotten overlooked in the recent madness.

Today is Veteran's Day, formerly known as Armistice Day until it became clear that the War to End All Wars didn't.

Take a minute and give some thought.


My plan is to go have a root beer with Bill Mauldin & Snoopy.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...just a reminder in case it's gotten overlooked in the recent madness.
> 
> Today is Veteran's Day, formerly known as Armistice Day until it became clear that the War to End All Wars didn't.
> 
> ...


We call it Remembrance day, and although it is tempting to do yard work and wait for the Lancaster to fly over, I will likely head for our nearest RCAF training base and see if they need any help in the museum (where I'm a member and useless volunteer). Canadians wear poppies in remembrance of those who served (and I usually overfly the local retired airfields and drop poppies on them. There is something to be said about knowing the rivets holding your plane together might as easily have ended up in a ball turret...that's what Erco did for the war effort) Take time today to quietly contemplate what ordinary people did to keep this wonderful freedom we enjoy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thank you indeed for those who Served, I wish it wasn't needed...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Kudos to those of you who are remembering today in some active form of observance. On behalf of both my late grandfathers and late uncle who served, you have my respect and admiration. :heart:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Looked in the spare well - the build label is nowhere to be found.
> And, I don't have the car's original manuals. So, :thumbdown: there, too.
> 
> VIN: WVWVD63BB52E105665
> Paint code (and name) would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Paint code is (L)D7W, Urban Grey Metallic.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Bit of a late question but I was out of service this weekend...


Who in here has served and what did you do? Thanks to you all!

Marines 2004-2012 F-18 electrician and Embassy security :thumbup:


----------



## Shikeira (Nov 5, 2016)

Bit of a question. There's a hole in my rear pillar, and I have no idea what it is. Its a hole the size of a dime next to a hole the size of a spaghetti noodle. Sorry if i posted in the wrong thread. I've always seen them covered by a rubber grommet or something. it may explain why my trunk area is filled with water sometimes. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Shikeira said:


> Bit of a question. There's a hole in my rear pillar, and I have no idea what it is. Its a hole the size of a dime next to a hole the size of a spaghetti noodle. Sorry if i posted in the wrong thread. I've always seen them covered by a rubber grommet or something. it may explain why my trunk area is filled with water sometimes. Any help would be appreciated!


On the right hand side? Sounds like rear washer hole, but I thought it only had one hole. But, it's been a long time since I took one off.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Bit of a late question but I was out of service this weekend... Who in here has served and what did you do? Thanks to you all! Marines 2004-2012 F-18 electrician and Embassy security :thumbup:


 During the 60s & early 70s we had a really big hand painted sign on the front of the house that read End the War in Viet Nam, Bring our Boys Home. Nobody around our place called em Baby Killers, the only trouble was with Command & Control. As a young child I can recall Vets being taken care of in an extended support group, thats the environment I was raised up in. It seems at odds but while I hate War, still I support the Warrior.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> On the right hand side? Sounds like rear washer hole, but I thought it only had one hole. But, it's been a long time since I took one off.


Prolly the tiny hole is for the screw and the lager hole is for the tubing.

-Old Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Bit of a late question but I was out of service this weekend...
> 
> 
> Who in here has served and what did you do? Thanks to you all!
> ...


I retired from the USAF. I was an ECM troop and worked on EB-57s (14 EW systems if I remember right), T-33s and other stuff I can't talk about. I also worked a ground site and a training center. 

-Old Eric


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Shikeira said:


> Bit of a question. There's a hole in my rear pillar, and I have no idea what it is. Its a hole the size of a dime next to a hole the size of a spaghetti noodle. Sorry if i posted in the wrong thread. I've always seen them covered by a rubber grommet or something. it may explain why my trunk area is filled with water sometimes. Any help would be appreciated!


 Post a picture, all your answers will be revealed... http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-all-will-be-revealed-2.png


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

um... I haven't posted in a while.

I'm having problems with the "drink to sleep"/ wake up hungover/ is this just a bad dream? stuff for a bit over a week (there's a 'tex forum for this, not that I recommend it. *Very* tough crowd).

I'll betcha D. Trump isn't qualified to work on a Scirocco, but then again neither is/ was Hillary.

Screw it. Eh... I might as well admit it, I guess; take the hit and get it over with. Or do some bong hits and not give a flying f*** (legal here, nah-nah-nah-nyah nyah!).

So I was up in Laramie WY for a few days, visiting an Ice friend who needs her bathroom refloored (it's 1 of 3, so not critical, but it's be nice to not need a surfboard). Floor not so bad as described, the vinyl drop is a fairly simple 12' x 15' with an 'L' wall for the laundry).

I did the legwork, pricing, all that s**t. She gets to pick the vinyl (I ain't stupid) then she picks colors for paint; walls and base board.


Funny how complicated stuff gets when you peel back the covering. Damnit, not I need another drink; so I can sleep.

I'd like to get about 1/2 way around the world but it won't work, I'd end end in the sea between Oz and S. China.


I guess the good news is I made friends with my friend's cat, she (the cat) no longer tries to claw my eyes out on a random basis; which can be... tactically interesting in a 4-level house. Frigging cat launching at me through the stairway banisters... but if I can get at least one limb (cat) on either side of a vertical... cat's kinda gonna be nice, if it knows what's good for it.

eh... Chi-Cha thread was low on the page, needed a kickstart; I dided that.

:beer: + :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chit. Chat.

One of my other hobbies is reading about BMWs. Primarily the early ones, 2002s, E3, E28, E30. The other day, I received this note in the mail.










It's a sad day for Bimmer fans. Especially since what it is being replaced with is not nearly as insightful as the magazine itself. Just a hodge podge of online forums that are not as good as the Scirocco forum here.

I will say this: they never compromised their quality. The magazine was beautiful, glossy and well bound. The writing was always top notch, if occiasonally afflicted by "fan boy" syndrome. The letters to the editor section was particularly insightful and erudite. Always willing to pass on good information and equally willing to admit when mistakes were made. 

I will miss this publication.

Back to the chit chat.

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Joe, What is that rectangular shaped thing the writing shows up on, I see creases. Can it be a new type of foldable screen?!?, Where did you get that?!?


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

so...... I have no timing mark

Finally got a timing light, got the car setup to tune up the idle and timing. I get the light hooked up and as soon as I get the distributor ready to dial in, nothing. All I have is the texture of the metal, no dimple, no line, no mark, no paint, no nothing :laugh: :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The Dubbernaut said:


> so...... I have no timing mark
> 
> Finally got a timing light, got the car setup to tune up the idle and timing. I get the light hooked up and as soon as I get the distributor ready to dial in, nothing. All I have is the texture of the metal, no dimple, no line, no mark, no paint, no nothing :laugh: :thumbdown:




I have a recollection of how to deal with this but it's dredging up 20-30 year old memories. If no one beats me to it, "Ill Be Bach"...


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

TBerk said:


> I have a recollection of how to deal with this but it's dredging up 20-30 year old memories. If no one beats me to it, "Ill Be Bach"...


Well I know that I can get it as close as possible with cylinder 1, creating my own mark, and dialing it in from there, but thats just a lot of work and I woke up lazy today :laugh: I got a 78' GMC from my aunt for $150, but it turns out the oil was neglected so bad in that old 350, its crystallized and this timing mark nonsense is just more work lol Ive been cleaning the intake to put a Edelbrock performer and carb on it, then the valve covers came off and it may as well be the LaBrea Tar Pits :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Joe, What is that rectangular shaped thing the writing shows up on, I see creases. Can it be a new type of foldable screen?!?, Where did you get that?!?


It's papyrus, dumb-ass. See yer Mel Brook's "_History of the World, Pt 1_". If thinner, it'd be Rolling Papyrus, aka: EZ-Widers.

I mean... Jeez, DOH! :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

The Dubbernaut said:


> so...... I have no timing mark
> 
> Finally got a timing light, got the car setup to tune up the idle and timing. I get the light hooked up and as soon as I get the distributor ready to dial in, nothing. All I have is the texture of the metal, no dimple, no line, no mark, no paint, no nothing :laugh: :thumbdown:


You do so have a timing mark, it's just that right now it's hiding somewhere in the bell-housing, peeking out and laughing at you.

Suggested Procedure:

[ Tools required ]

-both 1/2" drive, a breaker bar, socket to fit the bolt in center of crank pulley (a 17 or 19mm IIRC).
-a friend, if you don't have one rent or lease. Said "friend" need not be too bright, needs only to understand "No idjit, yer other *CW*! (ya f***in' moron)".
-slip-joint pliers, aka: channel-locks.
-flashlight; a good one, and fresh batteries.
-bright crayon, yellow or scarlet or such.

Steps:

Pre-pare: *Key off & out*, and pull the lead off the coil for BU safety, ensure no-start. If paranoid, remove fuel pump relay too. To run, an engine needs spark and fuel; take away *both* and it'll just go sulk for a while.

1] With pliers, remove timing port plug and surround; if there is one. This will provide you better view of the flywheel.
2] set up friend under the engine with breaker bar and socket, socket on crank pulley bolt.
3] whilst aiming flashlight at timing port, have friend rotate engine CW (ie: bolt tighten) very...................................slowly.
4] inspect flywheel, look for T-mark; when spotted yell at friend to stop turning and/or kick him/her senseless (same end result, less tact but quicker), be sure not to kick so hard that T-mark moves away from window. Because then you'll have to do another 360 - change rotation, and your 'friend' won't be so easy to surprise next time, eh?
5] make mark more obvious with crayon.
6] remove extraneous crap from engine, such as 1/2" breaker bar and socket, and unconscious 'friend'.

7] crank that puppy, go looking for the newly highlighted T-mark [ Tools: wrench for dist. mount, timing light ].

I've run a Scir at about 160 degrees 'tarded. It'll run, it's just really gutless. So you can find your T-mark, dial it in, lock it down.

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

wait just a GD minute... 



The Dubbernaut said:


> I got a 78' GMC from my aunt for $150, but... this timing mark nonsense is just more work lol


Are you trying to time a VW straight 4-cyl or a frigging Chevy V-8? Might make a difference, just saying.

:screwy:


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> You do so have a timing mark, it's just that right now it's hiding somewhere in the bell-housing, peeking out and laughing at you.
> 
> Suggested Procedure:
> 
> ...


Did that, no mark lol 

Its either been filled with exact likeness material in some stupid way of playing hide and seek, or it was painted on before and has been rubbed off somehow. I rotated it slowly looking for the mark, just like my rabbits or corrado's, and no luck. It ran sputtery and hesitant at low idle or throttle up to 2,600-3k RPM's and then revved just fine. Now, where I left it from yesterday, doesnt spit or sputter from idle, on up the RPM range.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> wait just a GD minute...
> 
> Are you trying to time a VW straight 4-cyl or a frigging Chevy V-8? Might make a difference, just saying.
> 
> :screwy:



I'm glad he caught that, I was too busy rolling and drying fibrous reeds while making writing material...


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> wait just a GD minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, I meant; I just dealt with a messed up 350 SBC in my truck I just bought from my aunt, and that has me tired of dealing with cars at the moment. Now with the timing mark disappearance, I dont want to deal with dialing in TDC with the Scirocco due to laziness and being burnt out for the last weekend, not getting too far with cleaning the 350 since it was so dang time consuming with not much visual progression. Oh well, the lady planned a surprise getaway weekend to a cabin on Flathead Lake (hopefully) for my birthday so Ill be relaxing soon! Timing the 350 will be next week once I get the Edelbrock setup installed!


----------



## Shikeira (Nov 5, 2016)

Here it is.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, I have to post fast but I'll follow up-

A) I am going to break out the paper copies this evening and track down 'How to Mark your Timing Mark'' but this item deserves a whole thread to it'sself.

B) Those two pictures show what I believe is a rear window washer nozzle. I recall asking for the pictures, but at this moment the rest of a reasonable and well informed reply on my part is failing due to a lack of context and remembrance (or lack there of...). This item also needs to be in it's own thread.

To paraphrase Drago (played by Chill Wills) in John Wayne's (now public domain film) McClinock

PEE-Pole!, PEE-Pole!, PEE-Pole!, https://youtu.be/l79kaIJ41jM <-- click da link

This, kind folk, is the Chit Chat Thread. Wherein all things are On Topic, but only those things that are Off Topic.

Please be so generous as to create a thread separate from here to get actual Scirocco Questions answered and remarked upon.

The proprieties must be observed, I thank you.
.
.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Shikeira said:


> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/CDeez5/media/IMG_3525_zpsnk3mvjz0.png.html
> 
> 
> Here it is.


Yes, that is the washer nozzle for the rear window.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Ya save that for your twitter or facebook accounts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Where's the justice, I ask you?
For the last several weeks, E and I have been busting our...bits by doing improvement type stuff.
Like, oh say, paint cars, kitchens (E and I spent some time debating whose job had more tedious prep, his or mine. You can decide for yourselves, just know that I whined more, so I think I won that round).
Coupla more jobs of the "improvement sort" like hauling busted up concrete, shoveling all the dirt that our new driveway produced, yadda yadda, yadda, whine, whine, whine.Oh, and some real work mixed in, like the type you can actually pay bills with.
So, finally, we call it, much of the work is "done", we decide we are gonna play hooky from life, maybe have someone else throw some food in front of our faces, go see a matinee, that sort of thing. Sure enough, Kid #2 proudly announces that he has a half day. 

Where's the stinkin' justice?

Man plans, God laughs.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Dubbernaut said:


> so...... I have no timing mark
> 
> Finally got a timing light, got the car setup to tune up the idle and timing. I get the light hooked up and as soon as I get the distributor ready to dial in, nothing. All I have is the texture of the metal, no dimple, no line, no mark, no paint, no nothing :laugh: :thumbdown:


You do know that the timing mark is on the flywheel, right?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

pchassin said:


> Where's the justice, I ask you?
> For the last several weeks, E and I have been busting our...bits by doing improvement type stuff.
> Like, oh say, paint cars, kitchens (E and I spent some time debating whose job had more tedious prep, his or mine. You can decide for yourselves, just know that I whined more, so I think I won that round).
> Coupla more jobs of the "improvement sort" like hauling busted up concrete, shoveling all the dirt that our new driveway produced, yadda yadda, yadda, whine, whine, whine.Oh, and some real work mixed in, like the type you can actually pay bills with.
> ...


Did you make him take his half day in the afternoon then?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Did that, no mark.


Do it again, slower; as in an inch at a time, inspect, rotate 3 degrees, inspect again. There is a mark, and the flywheel bolts are offset such that there is *one* (ONE, 1, uno, eins, whatever) and *ONLY one* way to mount it (which don't mean it's the 'correct' flywheel, but that's a different matter. Contact PO, confirm address; arrange to have PO hit by a drone fired missile (I hear the Army will do side jobs sometimes).

If the flywheel is old and crunchy/ corroded/ oiled it'll be hard to spot, but there *is* a timing mark.



The Dubbernaut said:


> .. or it was painted on before and has been rubbed off somehow.


Nope, not paimted; it'll be a machine cut notch.

Try again. Not giving you grief, the mark can be a b**ch to find sometimes; but trust me, it's there.

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Sure enough, Kid #2 proudly announces that he has a half day.
> 
> Where's the stinkin' justice?
> 
> Man plans, God laughs.


God is a sadistic prick, ain't he? And There Ain't No Justice (thank you Larry Niven for coining the term TANJ).

Kid #2 sized velcro straightjacket, find a fuzzy wall. Plant kid. Go have fun, peel kid later sometime; no rush really.

Jeez, what is it with you people and problem-solving? It's not so hard, just figure out what you need to do, and do that.

:screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

November 17th in Cleveland = 74 degrees = windows down and sunroof open = maybe last drive of the year as snow is in the weekend forecast.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Paint code is (L)D7W, Urban Grey Metallic.


 Thank you, good sir! 
:beer: :beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> November 17th in Cleveland = 74 degrees = windows down and sunroof open = maybe last drive of the year as snow is in the weekend forecast.


 Same here today. Some snow expected Saturday night / Sunday sometime. 
Yesterday, mine got her last bath of the year. Will put her away for the winter Sunday.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> the mark can be a b**ch to find sometimes; but trust me, it's there.


I absolutely have had flywheels and belt pulleys without marks, notches, etc...and I keep a spare pulley with the notch in it for that reason.

VW :screwy:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*corrected for Dates and time...*



echassin said:


> I absolutely have had flywheels and belt pulleys without marks, notches, etc...and I keep a spare pulley with the notch in it for that reason.
> 
> VW :screwy:


While he is questionable on Horns, what he otherwise speaks is true; I had a 77 with a flywheel that had no marks on it. 

It's possible the original might have been replaced in the decade prior to my ownership, maybe it was a cheap knock-off in there, or shoddy OEM sourcing. 

I've forgotten to pull the hard-copies down from the loft, it'll have to roll into tomorrow before I can did out the 'ting I'm remembering imperfectly...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The last time I replaced the clutch in my 16v, I replaced the flywheel (I believe it was a Luk flywheel) as well and there was no timing mark present. Remember, the pressure plate is what bolts to the crankshaft, and the flywheel bolts to that. With the bolt pattern for the flywheel being symmetrical, it can bolt on in several orientations, so the mark can end up in the completely wrong spot if you're not careful.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, so I haven't gotten the Manuals and stuff down from the loft in the Barn yet, But I really really intend to this afternoon on the way home from the Library... 

(look for it's own thread...) re: Flywheel Timing Marks.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

I as well have seen several replacement/aftermarket flywheels with no marks.
I vaguely recall something in the literature about that being a "roll your own" sort of proposition.

Which in the OP's case, possibly someone forgot to do.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

[ ahem ] with Burnt Dead Turkey Day impending, a comment or two:

1] Pull it out of the freezer *NOW*, and you're already too late. Do *NOT* think that you can fix that by nuking the bird; thawing doesn't work that way, nor do microwaves.

2] You'll need a food-grade thermometer, cook to a minimum temp (internal, and I'll be nice and not go into detail of where to stick the thermo) of at least 160 degrees.

3] *Do that not,* and you'll understand why they call it "foul" (NOT mis-spelled); which you can contemplate later, whilst you sit on the john for the next week and lose 10 lbs on "the Liquid Diet". Undercooked dead bird is the next best way to undercooked dead pig to acquire a case of the screaming runs.


Happy Burnt Dead Turkey Day! [ but do it right ]


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

In the Bentley it tells to line up replacement flywheel with old and mark it. This is what happens when we get on a big hurry. Best we can hope is to find an old OEM one, then use that to get your mark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I pulled the Reference Material down from the Loft and found:

Three Bentleys (and one half; ch 6-Index)
One previously waterlogged, but still usable, Haynes
Two Muir Press 'Keep Your Rabbit, etc, etc Alive - both flat spline.

I know the stuff I'm looking for is still MIA because some where is a Muir Press old school spiral bound version, and the actual items I'm looking for. 
I might have to press on without, at least for now...

OH, and there where some Virtual World window decals in there too, along with a Battery Mat.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> One previously waterlogged, but still usable, Haynes


Nope, that's a contradiction in terms.

A waterlogged piece of sh*t, is still sh*t. And like sh*t, not at all 'usable' for anything other than perhaps fertilizer or lighting on fire, whence dry.

As an interesting aside, however...
I have to temper my abhorrence of all-things-Haynes to only the particular strain of effluent that makes its way to our shores.
In the UK home market, Haynes manuals appear to be whole 'nother matter.

It's their equivalent of a Bentley, since Bentley doesn't cover European models.
Not _quite_ as good as a Bentley, and maybe only half as many pages, but considerably better than the low standards we've come to expect from Haynes.
Model-specific manuals, and sometimes even more than one manual per model. (In contrast to our Haynes, which are often multiple models per manual)
Hardbound, even.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

Here is a Chassin internet toast/post wishing you all good thoughts, some gratitude, and...as always, good food. :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> Here is a Chassin internet toast/post wishing you all good thoughts, some gratitude, and...as always, good food. :beer:


Back atcha' Chassins 

Happy Thanksgiving All! :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> [ ahem ] with Burnt Dead Turkey Day impending, a comment or two:
> 
> 1] Pull it out of the freezer *NOW*, and you're already too late. Do *NOT* think that you can fix that by nuking the bird; thawing doesn't work that way, nor do microwaves.
> 
> ...


Karl, thank you so much for the morsel of wisdom and entertainment. 

Wanted to say happy thanksgiving to you all!!

In other news I hit a boulder with the vanagon last week and I'm in for 1000 bucks on parts so far. I was able to avoid the jeep that slammed on his brakes in front of me as well as the fire hydrant and light pole immediately to the road side. But the boulder well that was another thing . 

So yes I'm thankful!!

Enjoy!
El t.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm Giving of Thanks while I Internet with one hand & eat BACON w/ the other... Happy Happy y'all...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving :snowcool:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A happy Thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Let's Go BLUE!!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Let's Go BLUE!!


Blue? Why are ya bringing up Blue? The Cubs won, didn't they? What else is blue?

Anyhoo, we are making waffles today. On a waffle iron that is something like 50+ years old. My bro had my mom's old machine in his basement, and I got it from him. It is cast iron, which is kinda cool, this is the first time it has been used in years.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Blue? Why are ya bringing up Blue? The Cubs won, didn't they? What else is blue? Anyhoo, we are making waffles today. On a waffle iron that is something like 50+ years old. My bro had my mom's old machine in his basement, and I got it from him. It is cast iron, which is kinda cool, this is the first time it has been used in years.


 Yes, the Blue Dodgers LOST, and thats all that is important. 

btw- *WAFFLES! * http://www.thirstyreader.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/loissign.jpg Lois the Pie Queen, tween Oakland & Berkeley, CA 


'Out of the Kitchen' on the Prowl;


> In a recent quest to find reputable locations for chicken and waffles in Northern California (specifically the Bay Area), we put out a call to a few of our food friends and followers. Needless to say, no one failed to respond...


http://ootkfoodiefan.blogspot.com/2010/08/house-of-chicken-waffles-oakland-ca.html <-- Right in Jack London Square, the Amtrack & Freight lines run right past the picture windows... 

Don't feget yer Chicken when you make yer Waffles!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Blue? Why are ya bringing up Blue? The Cubs won, didn't they? What else is blue?
> 
> Anyhoo, we are making waffles today. On a waffle iron that is something like 50+ years old. My bro had my mom's old machine in his basement, and I got it from him. It is cast iron, which is kinda cool, this is the first time it has been used in years.


*PSA:* Whatever you do, do *NOT* Google "Blue waffles". :what:
Just do not. Trust me on this. Or if you already know, then you know why.
You've been warned.

Chicken & Waffles on the other hand, that's good stuff.
But the pic above isn't how you do it.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> some random stuff having to do with color and waffles. Move along, nothing to see here.


I compete with Hal for being Official Scirocco Thread Curmudgeon.

Now it seems I have to compete with you for "Most Sick and Twisted".

Do you really want to go there?


:screwy:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> Don't forget yer Chicken when you make yer Waffles!


Gaaaa, I'm sooo hungry. Monday mornings su*keth. Boy, that picture looks good.
And all I brought fer breakfast is a stinking yogurt.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Now it seems I have to compete with you for "Most Sick and Twisted".
> 
> Do you really want to go there?
> :screwy:


:laugh: Why compete, there's plenty of curmudgeonry and debauchery to go around. 

Hey I said _DON'T_ do it, and I was being serious. I probably shouldn't have said anything, but seeing those words in P's post triggered some kind of PTSD panic.
If I were really sick and twisted (more than already), I would've rick-rolled unsuspecting rubes into it. 
Unfortunately for me, I wasn't given the choice.
If only it were possible to un-see things...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Chicken & Waffles*

I think P posted the soul food version.
This is how it's supposed to be done, except needs a bit more gravy  :










Kinda like Chicken & Dumplings, except substitute dumplings => waffles.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> This is how it's supposed to be done, except needs a bit more gravy  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D***it, its lunchtime, and I still haven't even gotten around to that stinking yogurt (D***n work).
What's with the torture here? These pics aren't helping.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> D***it, its lunchtime, and I still haven't even gotten around to that stinking yogurt (D***n work).
> What's with the torture here? These pics aren't helping.


:laugh: sorry. If it makes you feel any better, now I'm hungry and want some too!!
So you're not the only one suffering


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> (D***n work).


What work? You're goofing off on the 'Tex :sly:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you want chicken & waffles?

Are you on a restricted budget? Under time constraints? Are you high as **** at 2 am when the craving has hit?

White Castle has you covered...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> No, she's planning dinner. :thumbup:


Maybe now she'll plan on going to White Castle and getting 53 burgers for like...what, $40 or so?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> What work? You're goofing off on the 'Tex :sly:


No, she's planning dinner. Lucky you, looks d*mn tasty.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> No, she's planning dinner. Lucky you, looks d*mn tasty.


I hope you don't mean blue waffles . I Googled it and it's a hoax. There's no such thing. The pics you see are of genuine nastiness which has been photoshopped blue...

...not that it wasn't bad enough before being photoshopped blue.

Now as to _why_ it was photoshopped blue, and as to _what_ possible connection there is to waffles, Or _why_ Other Eric, and my teenager already knew about this, I cannot say.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> I hope you don't mean blue waffles.


Nope, I was thinking of the waffle + fried chicken pic that P posted, natural tones; no PhotoShop or rot.

And even if that wasn't the case, shouldn't you be spelling it "bleu"? Just asking. Precision matters, as you well know.



echassin said:


> Now as to _why_ it was photoshopped *bleu*, and as to _what_ possible connection there is to waffles, Or _why_ Other Eric, and my teenager already knew about this, I cannot say.


Umm... that's either a personnel problem, or a personal problem; and all yours regardless. G/L


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...shouldn't you be spelling it "bleu"? Just asking. Precision matters, as you well know.


Ew.



E said:


> Now as to _why_ it was photoshopped blue, and as to _what_ possible connection there is to waffles, Or _why_ Other Eric, and my teenager already knew about this, I cannot say.


I honestly don't remember which so-called "friend" enlightened me to its existence, but I could have died happily never knowing about it.
There's some weird solace in the knowledge that it might not be real, but... not much.
[We really need a puking emoji in the standard set.]



E said:


> ...not that it wasn't bad enough before being photoshopped blue.


Agreed.

Edit: oh hell, now I gotta follow that up with a TOP pic...

Okay fine. Then I'd like my waffles with a bit more fowl, and a lot less foul, please:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Based on the simple, basic philosophy (proven by this most recent election and the reaction to it) that 1] straight lines are where you find 'em, 2] I think we could all use a good laugh right about now, 3] this isn't a *good* laugh but it'll have to deu.



DiezNutz said:


> *Eu.*


FTF eue. It's what I deu.

My name is not Leu.

I rarely seu.

Tree-huggers & crystal sniffers are weu-weu.


And now I must say, adieu.

:laugh: [ MODS, can I get the same emoticon w/ a beret? ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ re: really the last several posts.

Waffles are good. We're all agreed then.
Let's just make them crispy, golden brown with a little syrup on top and leave it at that. I don't know how the French deal with 'em, I've heard that they (the waffles, that is) get covered with a delicate layer of confectioner's sugar, and then consumed. Whether they (the waffles, that is) get consumed delicately or indelicately is up to the person holdin' em.
The Krauts refer to them as Wafflen and have'em at any hour of the day. Slap on a little jam, or even better, Nutella and have 'em for your Kaffeelklatsch.
Heaven.

But enough about waffles, we're out of eggs anyway, and ya can't make a few .........without breaking a few.

We just made _bacon._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

While I love waffles, 'specially fluffy Belgian-style waffles, I have a particular soft spot for biscuits.

So, while I am at it, let me introduce you to the Reggie Deluxe:










Buttermilk biscuit
topped with fried chicken
and a fried egg
with cheese
and bacon
and sausage gravy

A Portland special from Pine State Biscuits.

One of the dishes I will miss the most.

:thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> We just made _bacon._


Breaking my heart, are yeu...


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

my mouth is watering. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> FTF eue. It's what I deu.
> 
> My name is not Leu.
> 
> ...


Deuche. :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Buttermilk biscuit
> topped with fried chicken
> and a fried egg
> with cheese
> ...


A half-dozen of my favorite eats all piled into one?
Oh hell yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> But enough about waffles, we're out of eggs anyway, and ya can't make a few .........without breaking a few.
> 
> We just made _bacon._


Sure it wasn't... ham... ?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Deuche. :laugh:


Teuche'.

Yeah, just try to tell me I spelled it wrong... :laugh: back atcha.


We have sometime just so have to have beers and wreck a bar, bail before the cops show up; anonymously set up the crowdfunding site to have the bar rebuilt.

:beer:

There's other people in this forum that "get me", you seem to like to volley; and... good at it.

Don't take this wrong, it's the lead-in to a Leuisiana joke; eh... so Phuque Yeu (that + "Cajun" is all the warning you get).

Really great joke. Wait for it. I think you'll actually appreciate the wit that went into it, not mine; this predates me by decades.

:laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning from Cedar Key, Florida


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Good morning from Cedar Key, Florida


:wave:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> There's other people in this forum that "get me", you seem to and... good at it.
> 
> Don't take this wrong... is all the warning you get.
> 
> Wait for it. I think you'll actually appreciate ...it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I came online to order an ICM for Marlene, and checked in here, only to find this!

Well, people who know me, P, and Karl might also know, and the rest of you may as well find out now, that P and I have been together for 30 years, some of them blissful, some of them difficult, and that P and Karl are BFFs, something I admit I'm not always thrilled about, as P seems to love those features of Karl that I do not (or lack), although in P's defence, she seems to love features of me that Karl does not (or lacks) *Sentence intentionally left as a run-on as a metaphor for Life's complexities*

So this post that P just... posted, where she is obviously the white cat and Karl is obviously the "darker" cat, has me wondering: Is P ufcking with Karl, or is P ufcking with _me_? Inquiries only yield a shrug and a smug look, and I'm thinking it's both.

Sheesh, Women...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ and I'm not exactly helping your situation, am I. 

Not that I'm another interloper where P is concerned, so you can relax about that. (And that is in no way a slight against P, she's super cool)

But like Karl, I do enjoy a little fun at your expense. To both your own credit and demise, you're a pretty good sport about it. :laugh:
:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

re: above (since I'm too lazy to multiquote).

How come E thinks I'm the white cat? I wuz thinkin' DiezNutz was the white cat...or is that merely my own interpretation of what is obviously great cartoon art?
Meh, the understanding of the Arts is in the eye of the beholder.
What with this bromance developing before us, we should all just this lovefest for what it is.
:heart:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

:laugh: oh boy.

Well I admit, at first I thought your post was meant to be a jab at Karl and me. But then I watched the video, and E's explanation fits better.

Oh and, Karl's whiter than I.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

No, no. you are just wrong, Sir.
Trust me on this.
And just because Karl is one step away from albinoism doesn't mean he doesn't strive to present his inner dark side.

Again, trust me on this, you Sir, are the white cat


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

It is getting increasingly difficult to type, fix my typos, and make dinner, all while drinking my wine while making said dinner on an empty stomach.

Jeez, the typos I had to fix in that last post...sheesh:what:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Again, trust me on this, you Sir, are the white cat


Not as wrong as you think. You know Karl really well, but you don't know me really well. 

I only dole out the Nutz a little at a time.
This forum wouldn't abide a wide open sack.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> We have sometime just so have to have beers and wreck a bar, bail before the cops show up; anonymously set up the crowdfunding site to have the bar rebuilt.


Oh, we shall. Indeed we shall.
Thanks for the kind words. :beer:

And despite P's insinuations , it will NOT be this bar:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> :laugh: oh boy.
> 
> Well I admit, at first I thought your post was meant to be a jab at Karl and me. But then I watched the video, and E's explanation fits better.
> 
> Oh and, Karl's whiter than I.





Well, the grey cat's name is clearly TOM. So which one of you is Tom? And the video features cats. Who can figure them out anyway? I haven't logged in for a few days and am faced with unravelling all of this cryptic stuff. I think I will have a beer :beer: or two :beer::beer: (or five :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer and then reread. In other news. I still have Sciroccos. 
Oh. another hint in The Mystery of the Cat Video. The white cat has a red car. In VW speak a Cabby actually but we are here for Sciroccos, so it must be that. P has a red car. So maybe she's the white cat. But E has a red car, and a really sexy red car too. So he wins in the red car category. And maybe HE is the white cat. So who is this Tom he is kissing?
:screwy:
See why I think beer will help? :laugh:

And for whatever reason, all of this has me missing the epic Andy videos. No idea why.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> This forum wouldn't abide a wide open sack.


Oh, you don't know this forum.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> And for whatever reason, all of this has me missing the epic Andy videos. No idea why.


This has me missing the epic ANDY and FLANDY posts...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Wholly... I skip a day or two and come back to have to catch up with *echassin*, *pchassin*, *DiesNutz*, AND review back a ways to figure out context.

Congrats to all involved!! We didn't invent a *new* word; but coming up with a new definitionary slant on an existing word is worthy of note, I think.

We've all just added a new meaning to the word/ phrase, "going *postal*".

:laugh:


Dinner beckons. I'll have to get back to this later.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> And just because Karl is one step away from albinoism doesn't mean he doesn't strive to present his inner dark side.


*Hey.* *Not* albino, my eyes are blue; and I can do sunlight fine without pain, it's just that sunlight doesn't take. As for your description of skin tone, I prefer "fish-belly white" or "minty-green!", as the response in marketing research is more favorable.

It does sometimes become problematic to be both one of the Top 3 Scir forum nasty grouchy curmudgeons AND one of the Top 5 Scir forum class clowns.

It's like... being a Rootin', Tootin', Boot-skootin', chaw-spitting, stetson wearing Texan (born in Fort Worth, y'all) and a liberal, too. I was born with a monkey in my wrench, ya know?


But I deal with, I cope. In the immortal words of Ian Hunter, "You're never alone with a schizophrenic".

:beer:

yeah yeah, I know... I'm happy to do ToP pic; it's just that the process is such a PITA. Hello, weekend.

________________________________________________________________________________________

so... ToP, I've let it languish all weekend.

I suppose I otter do something about that.










[ heh ]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and, *DiesNutz*; I never completed the joke I teased earlier. Yeu have to understand it's purely about language, use of.

Here ya go: Imagine back in the days when newspapers were worth a damn, facts was facts on the front page and opinions and spin was kept on the editorial pages and noted as such... *and the comics were gloriously printed at a legible size!*

Now... go google images for Bill Mauldin's _Up Front _with Willie & Joe (vintage WW2), then google Walt Kelly's _Pogo_ (vintage 1950's into -60's). With me so far? Note the art of it, the idea penciled in then with brush & pen & India- ink made solid?

OK, imagine a single panel comic, half sheet width... on the far right side is a shack, behind it trees and shadows, to the left a slow-moving stream (more trees, more shadows), an alligator up on the bank waiting for lunch to carelessly drift by. In the middle is an old truck up on cinder-blocks and cribbed wood, the wired on license plate shows the plate be of Louisiana origin. In front of the truck is a doghouse, in front of that is a snoring houn' dog sunning himself.

*We are in the bijou, the deep swamp, Cajun country.*

On the doghouse is a board with the dog's name. Which is of course... (wait for it...) ... ... ... ... *Phideaux*.

I spelled that very carefully and as I intended to do. See? It just didn't conform to your expectations, which was kinda the point I was trying to make. Sew seu mei.


FWIW Mods should give you a prize of some sort; calling someone a "deuche" and make 'em laugh at it. I did. Nice shot :thumbup: !

Maybe they'll grant you a year's worth of free membership to the 'tex.

Oh... wait... um, nevermind.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Sheesh, Women...


QFT.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Again, trust me on this, you Sir, are the white cat


:bs:

*Nobody* is the damn white cat. We're all the grey fuzzy scruffy cat; forget the obvious gender role manipulation, that's cheap & easy. We all own Scirocco's (or want to); the white cat is a Lamborghini Muira and for all practical purposes does not exist in reality unless eu own a machine shop and have a *lot *of friends in Italy.

Chi-Cha thread is always (for as long as I've been here) more about... say what you want, vent or unload. I tend to drop bad jokes, stage great puns, and play semantic games.


So far feu of eu have expressed a real problem with what I deu. I'm a good wrench, teu.

Hell I'm mostly here to try to keep myself sane (-ish), if'n any of y'all benefit say so and I'll send you a bill.

Adieu. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

chicken&waffles...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, good. We're back to food. 
Seeing as how no one I know, even those who I would say are the epitome of white cats, will admit to being white cat types.
It's all, "hey, look at my individuality" but playing the game is all part of life. What with bills and all.

Anyhoo, food.
Food is good.
It's a Monday, which rules out waffles (too much work, honestly). What else we got fer options?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Morning from Jacksonville, Florida 

Currently eating Subway breakfast in my 88 S2 16v in à parking lot. Then I'll continue driving north to Maryland on I-95


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> While I love waffles, 'specially fluffy Belgian-style waffles, I have a particular soft spot for biscuits.
> 
> So, while I am at it, let me introduce you to the Reggie Deluxe:
> 
> ...


Ooooh man: now I'm dreaming of the Kitchen Sink from Southern Coney and Breakfast on Hilton Head Island. Handmade biscuits, hand cut seasoned and breaded chicken tender, house made biscuit gravy, soooo good. We usually go to HHI once a year and I get this 'folk and knife sandwich' at least once while we're there.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Oh, good. We're back to food. Seeing as how no one I know, even those who I would say are the epitome of white cats, will admit to being white cat types. It's all, "hey, look at my individuality" but playing the game is all part of life. What with bills and all. Anyhoo, food. Food is good. It's a Monday, which rules out waffles (too much work, honestly). What else we got fer options?


 Taters n' Onions on slow-fry, blade-mashed Garlic towards the end, rough-chopped Tomatoes as you plate...

PS= Last night was the third day of a whirlwind three days what with the local church a few blocks over having a 'Going Home' Celebration for it's founding Paster, one Floyd J. Purdy. 

While I cant seem to bring myself to bill them what I'm worth, IT wise, I was handed a big ol to-go bag yesterday as I was to-going out the door; crappy cell phone picture didn't do it justice but there was some of that afore-mentioned Fried Chicken, Greens (w/ just a hint of 'heat'), Sweet Potatoes (actually Yams but you know...), dressing (and I'm not usually a dressing fan), and a slice of pound cake under separate cover. 

I don't _think_ I fell asleep w/ a fork in my hand, but it feels like I got some mighty renewal in my slumber nonetheless...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> :bs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you aren't getting out of this insanity that easily, a simple adieu indeed! Nobody on here? Shouldn't we have a "Countdown to whatever-the-hell-we-are-calling-the-new-not-Cincy" pretty soon? 

In other news, I got a fortune some may laugh with me on "Be prepared to modify your plan". Yup, that one's a keeper. Maybe even a tattoo! :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I feel really stupid for not taking any pics, but I just got back from a tour of a local zillionaire's car collection; unreal. Prototype Ferrari Daytona: priceless, Deusenberg J: priceless, numerous vintage Lambos, Ferraris, Porsche's, 1992 Indy 500 winner, Mercedes Gullwing, numerous vintage 427 Corvettes, Concours winning Cords, Auburns, a real AC Cobra, the list goes on and on.

1%, heck, this was the .1%! He invented the computerized stock market system they all use today, whatever that means... the guy seemed really cool.

Here, I found this link: http://www.watchprosite.com/page-wf.forumpost/fi-1076/ti-832093/pi-5623668/


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E can be kinda goofy with remembering to take pics, And I can be kinda goofier because I never remind him to...take pics.

Well, he came home talking about cars and unlimited piles of shrimp and scallops which he undoubtedly inhaled.
Oh, and lemon drop martinis, E's latest favorite girly drink.
The boys were jealous of the former, I was jealous of the latter. 
But they were at after school clubs and I was the driver.
Usually, he is the driver for me, so I was glad to return the favor.

Us, we ate home made turkey pot pie, so the Chassin clan experienced a range of high to homey food groups.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Currently- 

- Vista laptop --> Win10 Home edition 
- Older Dell PC (WinXP originally) reformatted w/ Ubuntu Studio (for Audio capture & 'take-home' CD Production...) 
- Coax Cable, er re-cabling, in the walls (just some refit/retrofit, not a whole 'do-over'...) 

- On Deck: three used Kid's bikes getting refurbished for XMas redistribution... 


Bugs me I had to call the (all grow'd up now) kid and tell him we'd have to postpone the Star Wars Rouge One Premier I had planned for his birthday to help work an upcoming Holiday Farmer's Market on the same day. (Insert Fred Flintstone style rumble-grumble-mumble)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> :wave:


:wave: 2W6


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> On the doghouse is a board with the dog's name. Which is of course... (wait for it...) ... ... ... ... *Phideaux*.


It could have been vaudevillesque if the dog's name was Feydeau...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Sometimes I'm a bit thick and I do not understands these last two posts...

...but neither does P.

Explanations?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Phideaux = a generic name for a dog in French culture (usually spelled «Fido», not sure what’s the Icy one joke about that spelling tho’)
Feydeau= a French vaudeville author
Vaudeville = well, you know what’s a vaudeville?

In my tired mind, it became laughable. A French cartoon dog in a bayou, a story told by a deuche sire.

I understand that I may be the only one here that found it, well, a little funny.

BTW, You know what’s the smallest book in the world?

A Century of German Humor.

Ba-dumm tiss…. POW!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

onurB said:


> BTW, You know what’s the smallest book in the world?
> A Century of German Humor.
> Ba-dumm tiss…. POW!


So if you have a lot of time to kill, here's tons more:

http://www.kaila.pl/humor/books.htm

DISCLAIMER: Some of these may be considered racist, elitist, homophobic, misogynist, or whatever other sort of politically incorrect labels are deemed fashionable these days. 
I didn't write them.
Therefore, should you find that any offend your delicate sensibilities, my recommendation would be to kindly go f*** yourself.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

onurB said:


> Phideaux = a generic name for a dog in French culture (usually spelled «Fido», not sure what’s the Icy one joke about that spelling tho’)
> Feydeau= a French vaudeville author
> Vaudeville = well, you know what’s a vaudeville?
> 
> ...


Ouch.
But there is truth in what you say, about Krauts and humor.
E always said that my mother had the same expression on her face whether at a wedding or a funeral.
And my Onkels never laughed out loud, if they thought something was flat out hilarious, the best they will do is smile and turn beet red.

Vaudeville was never much of a German entertainment form, but its child was probably Kabarett. see your Marlene Dietrich.
Those folks were notorious for their dark humor (probably why the Nazis banned 'em...now there was a crowd with a lousy sense of humor).

If you want to pursue a German book with a wicked sense of humor, read a book called "Er ust wieder da" by Timur Vermes


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ re: above.
Oh, and that book got translated into English and is called "Look who's back".

It was also made into a movie:
[video]http://www.smh.com.au/video/video-entertainment/video-trailers/trailer-look-whos-back-20160208-4a8c1.html[/video]


----------



## dswalterwi (Aug 2, 2003)

Wisconsin (Turned red didn't ya)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

onurB said:


> It could have been vaudevillesque if the dog's name was Feydeau...





onurB said:


> Phideaux = a generic name for a dog in French culture (usually spelled «Fido», not sure what’s the Icy one joke about that spelling tho’)


The joke is that anywhere else in the USA but cajun, swamp; it woulda been spelled "Fido", which is an almost beat to death stereotypical name for a dog.

When I was a kid (1st grade), my best friend's family had a pet dog; a friendly, playful, purebred Dalmatian. They didn't name him "Fido", oh no... they named the dog "Spot". Sick sneaky bastards. Took me years to get the joke.



onurB said:


> Vaudeville = well, you know what’s a vaudeville?


um... some kind of Cadillac? [ j/k ] 



onurB said:


> ...a story told by a deuche sire.


I seem to have made the point I was seeking, ie; that spelling matters, but it's OK to play with it. If you're careful, and wash your hands afterwards.



onurB said:


> BTW, You know what’s the smallest book in the world?
> 
> A Century of German Humor.
> 
> Ba-dumm tiss…. POW!


Hell that isn't even a book, that's barely a postcard; and worse than that is it's only the lead-in line:

"So... 5 divisions of German troops with heavy armored support march into a foreign country..." :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

California 16v said:


> :wave: 2W6





echassin said:


> Sometimes I'm a bit thick and I do not understands these last two posts...
> 
> ...but neither does P.
> 
> Explanations?


That makes (at least) three of us.

2W6?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eistreiber said:


> 2W6?


it is an Airport Identifier : http://airnav.com/airport/2W6










I visited there on Tuesday of this week


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

DiezNutz said:


> So if you have a lot of time to kill, here's tons more:
> 
> http://www.kaila.pl/humor/books.htm


I wish some of these books really existed.
Like «Banjo Sonatas»...



pchassin said:


> Ouch.
> But there is truth in what you say, about Krauts and humor.


I must admit that I don't know much germans. 2 friends I haven't heard of in decades and a sister-in-law I see once every 2-3 years.

That reminds me one of these friend, she brought me to an extended family supper (read: dozens of germans Onkels) in a restaurant south of Berlin called something like «the onion». Hours of watching drunken germans telling jokes and laughing loud and my friend rolling eyes saying «so happy you don't understand german».
The seemed to have a good sense of humor.
Or maybe they were just telling the same story again and again  ?



> If you want to pursue a German book with a wicked sense of humor, read a book called "Er ust wieder da" by Timur Vermes


Oh wow, I just read the synopsis and found it hilariously promising...Will read (or watch).



Eistreiber said:


> The joke is that anywhere else in the USA but cajun, swamp; it woulda been spelled "Fido", which is an almost* beat to death stereotypical name for a dog*.


So isn’t Feydeau.



> I seem to have made the point I was seeking, ie; that spelling matters, but it's OK to play with it. If you're careful, and wash your hands afterwards.


Yes spelling matters, so I’ll be careful.



> Hell that isn't even a book, that's barely a postcard; and worse than that is it's only the lead-in line:
> 
> "So... 5 divisions of German troops with heavy armored support march into a foreign country..." :laugh:


You know what’s the three things French prefer? 
Eat cheese
Drink wine
And surrender

Badum-tiss…zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzCHOP! (that’s the sound of a guillotine)

Pursuing on the theme of cartoon and black humor:
(late Andre Franquin, French cartoonist)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

onurB; said:


> Pursuing on the theme of cartoon and black humor:
> (late Andre Franquin, French cartoonist)


We have that book! IIRC the title is something with Noire.

My brother keeps the family stash of French comic books, which most of this heathen crowd likely don't know, are a highart form, hard cover, etc...

Franquin is a great cartoonist, we have all the Gaston LaGaffe books.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

echassin said:


> We have that book! IIRC the title is something with Noire.
> 
> 
> My brother keeps the family stash of French comic books, which most of this heathen crowd likely don't know, are a highart form, hard cover, etc...


Yes, it's* Idées noires* (black ideas).
It's so sadistic, cruel, violent, yet so hilarious...
In the preface of the edition I have, it is written (roughly translated) « After you have read one page of Franquin's Idees Noires, you close your eyes and the darkness surrounding is still from him»



> Franquin is a great cartoonist, we have all the Gaston LaGaffe books.


Then we must be friends!:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Halfway down the page?

Have some frikking pride, y'all.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

I was waiting for this latest French Invasion to crap out.

True to form, it appears to be over before it really even started. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> I was waiting for this latest French Invasion to crap out.
> 
> True to form, it appears to be over before it really even started. :laugh:


Why, I oughta come over there and, and...

meh, *shrug* where's the wine?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> I was waiting for this latest French Invasion to crap out.
> 
> True to form, it appears to be over before it really even started. :laugh:





echassin said:


> Why, I oughta come over there and, and...
> 
> meh, *shrug* where's the wine?



French don't invade, they build a static defense like the Maginot Line or Dien Bien Phu. Maybe there's unfound wine cellars there? Don't go for the '39 or '54 vintage, I hear those were bad years.

:laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Why, I oughta come over there and, and...
> 
> meh, *shrug* where's the wine?


 :thumbup: One of your better qualities is that you can take a joke. :beer:



Eistreiber said:


> French don't invade


Not since the 19th century at least. 



Eistreiber said:


> Don't go for the '39 or '54 vintage, I hear those were bad years.


:laugh: ouch. I mean, Ouille!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> :laugh: ouch. I mean, Ouille!


yeah well, c'est la vie.

[ and yes before anyone asks, as a matter of fact yes I do know that I'm a bent twisted SOB. And your point was... what? :laugh: ]


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ... as a matter of fact yes I do know that I'm a bent twisted SOB. And your point was... what? :laugh:


Now you're just stating the obvious, deude.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Now you're just stating the obvious, deude.


[ahem like coughing up a frog] Mais vous devez admettre que je suis bon à elle [blame Google translate, and if even smarter that that; backtrack it ].


Sacre bleu and stuff. La France ressuscitera! Aw, dieu!


:laugh:

[ somewhere N of the 49th parallel a bunch of Canadians are puking up Moosehead beer into the gutter and trying to figure out a way to assassinate me nicely, which only *seems* to be a contradiction in terms; eh? ]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> [ahem like coughing up a frog] Mais vous devez admettre que je suis bon à elle [blame Google translate, and if even smarter that that; backtrack it ].
> 
> 
> Sacre bleu and stuff. La France ressuscitera! Aw, dieu!
> ...



We will just offer you citizenship and ruin you slowly with new taxes on the wine. But when your liver goes south, we have health care for ya. So come on up. You can trust us. :laugh:  And we export Moosehead. We are Craftier than that in the home market!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> French don't invade,


Yes, they sometimes do, but it rarely turns well into their favor...
Remember Waterloo 1815? Maybe you were too young, but your father should have told you, no? :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> [ahem like coughing up a frog] *Mais vous devez admettre que je suis bon à elle *[blame Google translate, and if even smarter that that; backtrack it ].


Brunoogle translate: *But you must admit that I'm good to her* 
:sly:




punchbug said:


> And we export Moosehead. We are Craftier than that in the home market!


This.
Just like 'canadian bacon'.
I never heard of that stuff before it was mentionned in this very thread.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I need to head to Morris, IL tomorrow I'll be there until Fri or Sat.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> But when your liver goes south, we have health care for ya.


But in that case, he can just stay in the USA and avoid the inconvenience of extraneous border crossings. 



onurB said:


> Brunoogle translate: *But you must admit that I'm good to her* :sly:


See Karl, we don't need no stinkin' Google translate in this here forum.

We got real live Quebexicans! :laugh:



onurB said:


> Just like 'canadian bacon'.


or 'french fries'.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

DosNuchos said:


> We got real live Quebexicans! :laugh:


Ok, now I'm Bruno*s*?

{back on the interwebzs searching for a sticker that says 'german car' for the scirocco, just in case}


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

What with all this talk of visiting Canada (to hear some French, no less), parallels, border crossings, and invasions...we all need to focus on the quote of the day (from E).
"Thanks, Canada".

That's his response to the cold front and how it isfrigging cold outside.

If we are gonna invade somewheres, it ought not be Canada.
We need some redirecting, IMO.

How's about Cuba? That place looks warmer.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...That's his response to the cold front and how it is frigging cold outside.


Heh. Let me know when you hit triple digits -F. What *you* have is annoying lake frost.



pchassin said:


> How's about Cuba? That place looks warmer.


I hear they're open for business. Bring some old Ford or Chevy parts (50's vintage) and you'll be a new god. The cigars oughta be good.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Heh. Let me know when you hit triple digits -F. What *you* have is annoying lake frost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, and rum. I hear they make rum drinks down there. Add a little pineapple juice or guava juice or whatever kinda fruit juice you want and ya got yerself a pretty decent frou-frou drink.

Frou-frou. 
That's a French word, isn't it?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

DosNuchos said:


> ...


I see what you did there, Bruno. :laugh:
So, I'm not sure 'Nuchos' is really the correct translation... unless... hmm, maybe you made a typo? or, maybe it was actually a bit clever... which would make you quite a cunning linguist. 



onurB said:


> Ok, now I'm Bruno*s*?


No, but you're not our only friend from Quebec. I didn't want to single anyone out. 



Eistreiber said:


> I hear they're open for business. Bring some old Ford or Chevy parts (50's vintage) and you'll be a new god. The cigars oughta be good.
> :laugh:


Nice :thumbup:



pchassin said:


> Ohhh, and rum. I hear they make rum drinks down there. Add a little pineapple juice or guava juice or whatever kinda fruit juice you want and ya got yerself a pretty decent frou-frou drink.
> Frou-frou.
> That's a French word, isn't it?


Maybe you should ask your hubby. I'm still processing _this_:


pchassin said:


> Oh, and lemon drop martinis, E's *latest favorite* girly drink.


How precious. A girly drink here or there... one might be influenced to look the other way.
Your choice of words however, implies a disturbing pattern of girly-drink connoisseurship (<- also French) with its own hierarchy, prioritized by 'faves'. :what:

Anyhoo, rum.
Cuba Libre, anyone? 
:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright, top 10 girly drinks, and the memories they, er, remind me of, and the order is subject to change without notice:

Lemon Drop Martini, which I highly recommend. Beware: I actually had a bartender argue in disbelief that I must actually be asking for something else. I discovered the drink while at a fine restaurant.

MaiTai, which I associate with being out with our crowd at this awesome Japanese steakhouse we used to frequent 20 years ago. There were 10 of us, P and me and her brothers and some of our best friends.

Pina Coladas and Strawberry Daiquiris which I used to drink "all-you-can-drink" style for days straight while on the beach with P in Mexico over the years. My only real memory of those times was her bathing suit, such as it was.

Mike's Cherry Hard Lemonade and Seagram's Silver, which I associate with Summer and Scirocco building.

Long Island Iced Tea, which I drank while P and I dated.

Yakima Valley Hard Apple Cider, which tastes like apple juice, which I like, not beer, which most ciders taste like, and which I don't like. We drank it in, you guessed it, Yakima Valley years ago and I haven't seen it since.

Egg Nog, which I only liked when P's Dad made it (from scratch), and which and whom we all miss.

I can't think of a 10th, but who knows what the future will bring?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Undaunted, and as if to say "In your face, Nutz!":



echassin said:


> Alright, top 10 girly drinks, and the memories they, er, remind me of, and the order is subject to change without notice:


:thumbup: I admit, it was a good read.

I may or may not have drunk a few Mai-Tais, Pinas, Daiqs, and LI Iced Teas in my day. I don't go for the bottled Tart Fuel, though.

And there's definitely nothing girly about Egg Nog, wtf. :screwy: (although I did appreciate the sentimental aspect )

So that actually leaves two empty spots on your list, Peaches.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OSLer said:


> :wave:


Is she delivering a list of "Girly Drinks to try for the Holidays"? She'd be damn cold up this way.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That pic is so obviously staged as to be comical (yet still a winner).

OK, two more:

Kahlua and cream, which I get at this Irish-ish pub we go to.

Mojitos, which one of P's BFFs introduced me to.

I thought of another but then forgot, maybe I'm killing too many brain cells...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Team Scirocco For the Win!

- Drank some Egg Nog for breakfast, just for the calories... (why you might ask?, see the next-)

- Last night it got down to 20 degrees Fahrenheit. <--(is that French?) And that's here in Sunny California. (Well, fairly far Northern California, and not right on the Coast either...)
Still, lots of frozen stuff, and we just had two of the wettest months in recent history, despite still recovering from a multi-year drought. The day before yesterday we got close to 5 inches of rain (in a one day period). 

- Strawberry Daq's takes me back to Jr. High/High School where my good friend Al and I worked on dialing in the right ratio of Rum to Frozen Strawberries to crushed ice. Took a little bit of experimenting. Oh, and Lime... Two stright guys drinking Girly-drinks and not giving a damn. (We did omit the little umbrellas though.)

- Rhum and Cola, Yes!- I have some RC Cola and some 151 Trader Vics (I'm nostalgic about RC, don't care much for Coca-Cola's taste and the T.V.'s was cheap- but it _must_ be mixed with something, it's pretty trashy, quality wise...)

- One Night, while taking the GF out for Dinner the waiter recommended something called 'el Toro de Feugo'. I believe it was Hi Test w/ a tiny little bit of Kahlua for coloring and the recipient (me) was given a little red straw to suck it up with, real quick like, cause the dude had delivered it and promptly set it on fire. Went home after dinner and did naughty and unmentionable things- I blame it on the Bull...


'Tis the Season and I'm finding myself in better sorts than I have most years. In fact I've been mangling classic carols at any unsuspecting moment. 

Blessings of the Creator be upon you all.








Edited for top of page...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

OSLer said:


> :wave:


I can see it now. Blue jacket is saying "Look at that ass!" Red Votex jacket is "Hmm, very interesting." White jacket pervy dude is just breathing heavy and camera guy is "Wow, I'm getting a pic of that!"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...I have some RC Cola...


Interesting, RC has always been my preference; Coke and Pepsi just don't taste quite as good.

So :thumbup: for RC Cola.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

good morning from TPA (Tampa airport) currently waiting for a flight to LAX, with a 1.5 hour layover in Los Angeles then fly on to SJC for 10 days


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TBerk said:


> Edited for top of page...


Alfons Mucha, nice TOP ownage!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eistreiber said:


> Interesting, RC has always been my preference; Coke and Pepsi just don't taste quite as good.
> 
> So :thumbup: for RC Cola.


I've never been much of a Cola drinker, except for Red Bull Cola. I sure miss that stuff.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I've finished my cross the country flights to California to visit relatives for the holidays 

Only problem now is no Sciroccos until the end of the year


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Zsa Zsa Gábor is hanging out w/ Elvis now...*

having left the rest of us here on the current plane of existance Ms.Gábor has daintely shuffeled away to somewhere else. (She was 99...)

"Who the heck is 'Zsa Zsa Gábor'?" you may ask? Have you never seen 'Green Acres'? (it was originally a Radio Show btw, w/ different people...), or what about any one of numerous celebrity game shows in the 70's, or lots of late night talk show interviews w/ the like of johnny Carson, or daytime with Mike Douglas or Merv Griffin... (again with the 'who?') sigh.

Think- all the celebrity of a Kardasian, but without the butt, and all the attitude and accent of a Schwarzenegger, but without all the pecs... 

She was cool but zany, aloof but accessible, beautiful but odd, in her way. 

Oh, and she had two other sisters too...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Also look for another Zsa Zsa video posted by the same guy with 'behind the scenes' footage of this commercial shoot. Ms. Gabor had quite the mouth on her.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Not a Scirocco but it's mine... 225 6MT


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Not a Scirocco but it's mine... 225 6MT


What year? I like this very much. In fact, this could be a trend. :laugh: One warning. You will find the car is MUCH more surefooted than YOU are. Glare ice is NO problem. I am, of course, assuming it is a Quattro since it is a 225. And do your alien arms work? I don't think mine do.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

It is an 04. All of the 6spds were Quat on these. I remember selling them way back when. They are surefooted indeed. I will take you're experience to heart. 

This one needs a transmission. The previous owner got it used in 2009. I think he was tired of pumping cash into it. 94,xxx miles


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> It is an 04. All of the 6spds were Quat on these. I remember selling them way back when. They are surefooted indeed. I will take you're experience to heart.
> 
> This one needs a transmission. The previous owner got it used in 2009. I think he was tired of pumping cash into it. 94,xxx miles


M experience is not that extensive, but this latest bit of weather has made the driveway about as friction-free as I have ever seen it and I haven't had a tire spin yet. So what puked in the transmission, and how easy is it to source the required parts without selling off that pretty firstborn of yours? (And I know you'd never part with her...awaiting more pics of that cutie!) Mine's an '03 with the hard top.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats on the TT purchase! :thumbup:

Now for some top-down winter fun. I hope you can find a transmission.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Surprisingly low miles to need a gearbox


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Already sourced a trans. Apparently 80-100k is the sweet spot for the trans to go kaput. 

Bonus timing belt & water-pump were done in Aug '16


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Huh. I'd think any car with a gearbox that fails below 100,000 miles would cause serious damage to the reputation of the manufacturer...

Glad you found a replacement :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Huh. I'd think any car with a gearbox that fails below 100,000 miles would cause serious damage to the reputation of the manufacturer...


LOL. Automotive history is absolutely littered with sh!t transmissions that failed at 30-40K miles or even less. And yet Ford, Chrysler, and countless others are still in business.
But if we want to strictly talk VAG, you have to look no further than early DSG Mechatronics...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Already sourced a trans. Apparently 80-100k is the sweet spot for the trans to go kaput.
> 
> Bonus timing belt & water-pump were done in Aug '16


Great. Mine's at 160,ooo kms. So what are the symptoms of this failure? SO far mine seems fine.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

The previous owner is a client of mine. He drove the TT fine for many years. Local Audi repair specialist told him the trans was done after he lost 1st and 2nd. 

I don't plan on keeping this for too long. Just enough till the weather gets warm.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Good donor engine there Mikee...shove it into that Rocco you got....


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> The previous owner is a client of mine. He drove the TT fine for many years. Local Audi repair specialist told him the trans was done after he lost 1st and 2nd.
> 
> I don't plan on keeping this for too long. Just enough till the weather gets warm.


Sounds just like the one they fixed on the TV show wheeler dealers. Have you seen the episode?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

You all need to stop buying MK1 TT's; every time you do I start searching for used coupes. Such an iconic design; the interior styling gets me every time. Nice find Michael!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> having left the rest of us here on the current plane of existance Ms.Gábor has daintely shuffeled away to somewhere else. (She was 99...)
> 
> "Who the heck is 'Zsa Zsa Gábor'?" you may ask? Have you never seen 'Green Acres'? (it was originally a Radio Show btw, w/ different people...), or what about any one of numerous celebrity game shows in the 70's, or lots of late night talk show interviews w/ the like of johnny Carson, or daytime with Mike Douglas or Merv Griffin... (again with the 'who?') sigh.
> 
> ...


Her younger sister Eva was the Gabor in _Green Acres_. According to IMDB, Zsa Zsa never even appeared on it. I would have thought she would have made a great guest star as Lisa Douglas' sister.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Alright, top 10 girly drinks, and the memories they, er, remind me of, and the order is subject to change without notice:
> 
> Lemon Drop Martini, which I highly recommend. Beware: I actually had a bartender argue in disbelief that I must actually be asking for something else. I discovered the drink while at a fine restaurant.
> 
> ...


Did you ever have a Grasshopper or a Harvey Wallbanger?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> Good donor engine there Mikee...shove it into that Rocco you got....


Thought of that... TT is a money maker tho




-camber said:


> Sounds just like the one they fixed on the TV show wheeler dealers. Have you seen the episode?


No. Was it a roadster?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Cathy you need this

https://teespring.com/shop/rubber-d...ource=Buyer_mkt_us#pid=369&cid=6525&sid=front


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You all need to stop buying MK1 TT's; every time you do I start searching for used coupes. Such an iconic design; the interior styling gets me every time. Nice find Michael!


Well, *I* have stopped buying them. Until this one dies. Then I will be in the market for another one. It is just such a perfect fit for me. Makes me miss the Roccs a bit less in the salt season, but it's still not my fastest car. That would be in a more greenish shade.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Some appropriate tunes for the season; in the tune of "Scirocco" -ness.







Pogo rocks. :biggrinsanta:


My best to you all, and yours.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> No. Was it a roadster?


It was a hard top but it suffered the same ailment.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Merry Christmas from Santa Klaus!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Her younger sister Eva was the Gabor in _Green Acres_. According to IMDB, Zsa Zsa never even appeared on it. I would have thought she would have made a great guest star as Lisa Douglas' sister.


 Sorry, I was always mixing the two of them up together...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, and Happy Yule! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*It's Official!*

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! :grinsanta::grinsanta: :biggrinsanta: :snowcool: :beer: :beer:

[From East Coast USA, anyway ]


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrinsanta: Merry Christmas :snowcool:

From the West Coast :grinsanta:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Merry Christmas all, :biggrinsanta:

from the North Coast! :laugh:

<-------


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Merry Christmas you freaks!! Oh, wait that makes me freak too.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Merry Christmas you freaks!! Oh, wait that makes me freak too.


:biggrinsanta: :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freaks_and_Geeks

btw- some got my rocket-fuel enhanced Xmas email message, others did not- but in any case; you'ze my peoples & that ain't bad...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*And now Luke's Sister is hanging out w/ Obi Wan...*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Quite the bummer. George Michael too. However, let us not forget about Vera Rubin. RIP.

After all, she discovered dark matter.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'll agree G. Micheal's passing is a bummer, esp since he's my age- That'll make you stop and ponder a little while. 

Princess Lea is a Cultural Icon from my youth, and the passing of of the Actor who played her (Carrie Fisher) is more significant, to me, than the former.
btw- Debbie Reynolds (her Mom) is in the hospital herself now... pre-PS- Steve Martin got some burn for Tweeting what he thought & felt on C. F.'s recent passing, only to retract it. To those who gave him hell I say; "Shut the frack up...". 

Now then,

The life and accomplishments of the illuminating Vera Rubin were unknown to me..

Having read up a bit in a CNN Obit and her entry on Wikipedia, I find her reminding me a lot of my Father. He was born the year before her, and while he didn't accomplish such lofty heights in any one field, he was prolific in banging his head against the status quo, (on the balance a Net Improvement), and did his time in both the Academia based Research World and Technology. (This in an era before emojis and net-based streaming content passed for technology), back then if you wanted to do something you often had to first invent and fabricate the detection apparatus before you could even test for your hypothesis... 

We need more encouragement of our forthcoming generations in both the Sciences & the Arts (they benefit from each other...) as well as Impractical Dreaming & Practical Problem Solving. 

Thank you Ms. Vera. Viva la Difference...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Sorry Folks...*

but it just seems so surreal-

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...d-one-day-after-daughter-carrie-fishers-death 



> *Updated at 1:39 p.m. Thursday*
> Debbie Reynolds, an iconic actress whose career spanned the big screen, the TV screen and the Broadway stage, has died at the age of 84. She died Wednesday, NPR has confirmed — just one day after the death of her daughter, actress Carrie Fisher.


I fall into the Baby Boomer category, just barely, but here is an article that kind of hits on why it feels like such a big deal...

http://www.vulture.com/2016/12/2016-the-year-gen-x-lost-too-many-touchstones.html 

(And for anybody who's wondering who Debbie Reynolds is, well, have you ever sang, even just a little bit and to yourself, 'Singing In the Rain'?, Well, try this one on fer size- 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB2yiIoEtXw Back in the day you had to be able to do it all...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning from Los Angeles Airport (LAX) currently on a takxiway waiting for a gate :banghead:

Once we get a gate I have layover that lasts until 12:50 pm


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the time of year that the news media reminds of our losses. The recent celebrity deaths had me doing some wondering about the goings on around us. 
Here's some other information that hasn't been announced with so much fanfare.

Pan Pan the panda died today at the ripe age of 31. That's something like 100 in human years.
He had 130 descendants which accounts for about 25 percent of all the world's captive bread panda population.

Humans had to help the guy get busy with his lady friends just to make some cute li'l panda babies.

Makes you wonder what we are doing with our world.

Chicago (my home town) has had 4,361 shootings this year and 750 homicides.

Makes you wonder what is going on in our world.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year from the West Coast of Florida :wave: :snowcool: :beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

-camber said:


> It was a hard top but it suffered the same ailment.


That's going to be a tuffy. I have 2 trained BMW techs on the case! They started on Friday.... I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Are your just swapping the trans?....if you can find that full episode, they fix a common fault those transmissions have which cause the no 1/2 gear issue for about 20 pence. Hafta split the case though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, I for one am glad to see 2016 go away. I knew far too many people who lost children, and am thankful that I made it through with mine intact. And of course my mom passed in the spring, so this was the "year of no fun" so we could clear the immense accumulation of "things' stored by the family for 150 years. It will be sad to see the place pass out of the family, but none of us has the resources to restore it as it deserves. The new owner promises to pour a large amount into true restoration, and although we are not crazy about the offer, we are seeing it as the house's best shot for the future. A true first world problem if there ever was, a spare palace that you just don't need. It will be good to close that book and get on with the next phase of life. And of course, 2016 saw the last Cincy as we all knew and loved it. 

On the good side, I have a healthy new grandson (despite a very worrying test early on...initially it looked like he would not make it past about a year (trisomy 18), but he is fine). My daughter has a great new condo, and recently a new SUV. That got my son a good hand-me-down daily (her '08 City Golf) and I also added a fabulous new daily to my fleet. It has been a great source of pleasure, and I still pinch myself driving it. Didn't fly much, but when I did it was enjoyable. Didn't see my friends as much as I wanted to, so I will try to do something about that in 2017. Other goals for 2017 include two running A1 convertibles. Both are currently down for the count, but they're on the short list now. I began the year in self-induced ill health :beer: , so today things are looking up. Here's to a great year.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I feel for you Cathy: my mom and her sister were finally able to let go of my grandmother's home this past year. While not the scale of your home, her's was a 100+ year old home that was rumored to have been a one room school house. Mostly the house contained a TON of memories for my cousin's and I. The house was in the country and we spent many weekends there having 'sleepovers' with gram and exploring/destroying/playing in her 20 acres of land. She passed away a number of years ago and my mom and aunt rented the furnished home for a number of years. Renters were not kind to the house, but they just weren't ready to let it go. After sitting on the market for a year (due to a series of...unfortunate decisions made on the listing) it finally sold to a very nice young couple. There's a lot more to the story, but last night my mom and aunt presented all of us with a custom book with photos of the house, and a nice sized check as an 'inheritance' from our beloved gram. There were a lot of tears. This should have been done 5 years ago, but sometimes the heart dictates decisions over the head.

On a more personal note, 2016 wasn't all that terrible for me. My job is great, had a great vacation to San Francisco, another not-so-great-but-not-terrible vacation to Sanibel Florida, our business ended with a 5% increase year-over-year (that's actually good and meh, but much better than a loss), etc. Things around the world weren't so great, but things in my life were OK. 

2017, however is already starting off well: a crew just arrived this morning to put a loooooong overdue new roof on our house. I'm so excited as we'll get rid of the leaks AND get rid of the horrible brown roof that came on the house. Here's to 2017!

Edit: ownage pics of my gram's house, per rules


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

To wrap up the chapter on this '81 S. I did not make a deal to buy the car.
I didn't want to go over $500 and the seller wouldn't go that low.
I have the sellers number, send me a PM if you are interested.




PoorHouse said:


> Came across this little gem locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The project car void was filled by another German and promptly taken over by Mrs. Poorhouse.










1991 318iC. Just over 100k miles and no rust. Needs a suspension refresh, upholstery work and general clean up.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Sounds like someone is emotionally connected to that Scirocco with lots of rust. $500 seems like the right number. 

Would rather have the 318i Cab. Love the red. 





-camber said:


> Are your just swapping the trans?....if you can find that full episode, they fix a common fault those transmissions have which cause the no 1/2 gear issue for about 20 pence. Hafta split the case though.


The trans is already at the shop waiting to go in. It came from a reputable Audi scrapyard in Shokan NY. $1800 was the original price but I worked on it with them.... got a better price shipped. 










Now she waits.... guess I shoulda saw that episode.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> 1991 318iC. Just over 100k miles and no rust. Needs a suspension refresh, upholstery work and general clean up.


Awesome!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> Sounds like someone is emotionally connected to that Scirocco with lots of rust. $500 seems like the right number.
> 
> Would rather have the 318i Cab. Love the red.
> 
> ...


SO cute! 

And Pchassin...that looks like a great house to make memories in. We did another round of emptying stuff out yesterday, just essential stuff like cleaners and that sort of thing. Still a full room of more stuff that came back here (half of it anyway). So I spent today sorting some of that out and cleaning out my messy shop. Found a pair of Birkenstocks, so there was some benefit to the cleanout.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Cathy, Birkenstocks are good, or so I hear, I have never had a pair.
To me, the best shoe out there, hands down, are Dansko clogs. I had a pair that lasted me a decade, and I wore them to death. You can stand on them and walk for hours without getting sore tootsies.
I first came across them when I was an operating room nurse and a peer wore them at work. 
The shoes have a wooden sole so you would hear a clomp, clomp, clomp whenever this other nurse walked by. Very distinctive sound. Great shoe.

Enjoy your find though, finding good shoes is like finding money in the couch cushions.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> @ Cathy, Birkenstocks are good, or so I hear, I have never had a pair.
> To me, the best shoe out there, hands down, are Dansko clogs. I had a pair that lasted me a decade, and I wore them to death. You can stand on them and walk for hours without getting sore tootsies.
> I first came across them when I was an operating room nurse and a peer wore them at work.
> The shoes have a wooden sole so you would hear a clomp, clomp, clomp whenever this other nurse walked by. Very distinctive sound. Great shoe.
> ...


Yeah, so an update. Finding the shoes was more than offset by, at some point in this New Year, losing a very nice diamond earring. I do not lose my earrings. I can only think of twice ever. And the one time I found it. So that really bites. I have been sweeping and staring at the floor ever since I noticed it. Grrrrrrr.It MAY be in the floor sweepings from my shop, which are contained in a huge green garbage bag...which I retrieved from the can. I will deal with that once it is not epic cold. :banghead:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Yeah, so an update. Finding the shoes was more than offset by, at some point in this New Year, losing a very nice diamond earring. I do not lose my earrings. I can only think of twice ever. And the one time I found it. So that really bites. I have been sweeping and staring at the floor ever since I noticed it. Grrrrrrr.It MAY be in the floor sweepings from my shop, which are contained in a huge green garbage bag...which I retrieved from the can. I will deal with that once it is not epic cold. :banghead:


 I was goofing off and being vulgar with P once when we were kids; she was all gussied up for a party, I knocked off a diamond and emerald earring, and she didn't notice till we got home. We made the other one into a ring, but it's still gat a touch of sting whenever I see it. Hopefully you find the missing piece, it sounds like it's on your turf, which helps.

Those wooden shoes P mentionned, I suddenly feel nostalgic recalling them. Wow, that was already 25 years ago. Funny how things trigger memories. I think we all associated the "clop-clop" sound with Petra, I don't recollect the other nurse. You could hear her coming, and since she was one of those people who would _lower_ your blood pressure when she arrived (as opposed to the other kind), the sound was good :heart:. IIRC they were good fashion-wise too.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ E

well said. Perfect tone, no accent. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> I was goofing off and being vulgar with P once when we were kids; she was all gussied up for a party, I knocked off a diamond and emerald earring, and she didn't notice till we got home. We made the other one into a ring, but it's still gat a touch of sting whenever I see it. Hopefully you find the missing piece, it sounds like it's on your turf, which helps.
> 
> Those wooden shoes P mentionned, I suddenly feel nostalgic recalling them. Wow, that was already 25 years ago. Funny how things trigger memories. I think we all associated the "clop-clop" sound with Petra, I don't recollect the other nurse. You could hear her coming, and since she was one of those people who would _lower_ your blood pressure when she arrived (as opposed to the other kind), the sound was good :heart:. IIRC they were good fashion-wise too.



Well, it was not a sure thing that it was on my turf. Could have been at the dentist's, in the airplane or on the ramp or in the hangar, or at a bowling alley or a shoe store (OMG shoes!), or at the farm, or my nephew's. It makes you realize how much ground you cover when you "aren't going anywhere". So this morning, the dog was in my son's shop due to the cold, and had torn up a bag of corn all over the place, so I was out in the cold. cleaning that up. And I wandered back into my shop, looked on the ground by my toolbox, and guess what I found. :biggrinsanta: WOOHOO!!!!
The back is still MIA but at least the "good part" was recovered in good working order. I only have one good pair of earrings, and I wear them all the time. I'm all thug like that. And an emerald and diamond ring sounds really nice actually. You should buy her earrings to match it; she's worth it. :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> ...an emerald and diamond ring sounds really nice actually. You should buy her earrings to match it; she's worth it. :laugh:


To be fair, the initial earrings were pretty inexpensive. My folks bought me a replacement pair of earrings a long while back, so we're good.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's some crazy ****:









Didn't mean to derail the earring discussion.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

And yooouuuu arrrrre???


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> To be fair, the initial earrings were pretty inexpensive. My folks bought me a replacement pair of earrings a long while back, so we're good.


Well, you're okay then. So E is off the hook. Pretty cold here for anything Scirocco related or much else except hunkering down and provisioning up. I am not as cold hardy as I could be....ready for spring already. And Merry Christmas. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Merry Christmas from Santa Klaus!


I LOVE this!! :thumbup::thumbup:
Especially the two-tone Christmassy color scheme :biggrinsanta:



punchbug said:


> ... I began the year in self-induced ill health :beer: , so today things are looking up. Here's to a great year.


Sorry to hear you had such a rough 2016, Cathy. 
Your last comment resonated with me... this time last year I was staring down surgery (in March)... in fact, I was technically still recovering at Cincy, although I had gotten myself all but weaned off painkillers.
[All of which contributed to me not really having the car ready in time.]
I, too, am in a much better place physically than I was last year at this time. :thumbup:

Here's to a brighter and more productive 2017!! :beer:

Speaking of Christmas, here was my present. 
It's a S2 with the big 3.0L 16V on stock D90's, which is a nice complement to the Turbo S. The TS is a bit "turnt up" and too much for the wife to handle (I've had it sideways already), and she _really_ loves red, so I suspect she might commandeer this one after I fix it up a bit. :facepalm:
Okay I think that covers the spectrum on 944s, so I'm done now. Really.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

You own a 2 Porsche 944's a turbo and 3.0 16v, Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> And yooouuuu arrrrre???


He is your friend. :sly:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> I LOVE this!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> Especially the two-tone Christmassy color scheme :biggrinsanta:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my 2016 was not a total loss, I was healthy and able to enjoy my newly painted MkI quite a bit. And you have quite the nice little garage family there sir!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good afternoon from Florida :wave:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So I have no idea where this came from, but I had to laugh when I saw it...I'll keep it for the next car:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

It's all part of the Circle of Life


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Michael Bee said:


> It's all part of the Circle of Life


It is. You can never comprehend the mystery of the duck. When one choses you, you must find your mutual path. So....get online and find a Scirocco for it, would ya?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> It's all part of the Circle of Life


Sooner or later everyone is gonna get Ducked.

[ I mean that in a Good Way ].


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> You own a 2 Porsche 944's a turbo and 3.0 16v, Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:





punchbug said:


> Oh my 2016 was not a total loss, I was healthy and able to enjoy my newly painted MkI quite a bit. And you have quite the nice little garage family there sir!


:wave: Thanks 
Between a flurry of snow tire and regular tire purchases converging, we be extremely tire-poor here lately.
VW buys back the wife's TDI in a few weeks, so that will free up some much needed funds and space after these Pcar acquisitions... although we'll be down to only 3 Diez-els.
Seems so strange now, that not all that long ago I was excited about the prospect of a GTD coming to the States.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Back to Terre Haute for the week. yay


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The last astronaut on the moon, Gene Cernan died. The whole idea of visiting the moon was mind blowing.

The whole WWII generation and all the cool stuff they did is becoming actual history .

This picture is iconic. The pic wasn't from Cernan's journey, but I enjoy revisiting a classic.









Ours was the first generation to see the whole Earth this way.

Amazing.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Here's some crazy ****:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Will, you are gonna have to tell us the story...

I know yours is gone, but who owned the white bunny?

Oh, and Happy Christmahannakwanza! And Happy New Year!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

It was mine 

....sold to the same buddy of ours who bought Will's scirocco, breathed some new life into it, then sold it.

I'm currently carless (I don't count my boring appliances).....but going to Maui next month with this wad of ca$h I got so can't complain .....gonna help a few friends get their projects off the ground over the next coming months, then see what falls in my lap next :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

-camber said:


> It was mine
> 
> ....sold to the same buddy of ours who bought Will's scirocco, breathed some new life into it, then sold it.
> 
> I'm currently carless (I don't count my boring appliances).....but going to Maui next month with this wad of ca$h I got so can't complain .....gonna help a few friends get their projects off the ground over the next coming months, then see what falls in my lap next :thumbup:


Say it ain't so, Charles! 

I guess out there in the land of plentiful Mk1s, you can always get another. That said, I love the color combo of your bunny.

Man, all these folks seemingly getting out of the game. 

I tried to start my green guy the other day to get to a bunch of spares I had to pull out for the Sportwagen and I got an "absolutely no f*cking god*mn way I am going to start" condition. So, add it to the spring "to do" list.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Say it ain't so, Charles!
> 
> I guess out there in the land of plentiful Mk1s, you can always get another. That said, I love the color combo of your bunny.
> 
> ...



Oh nOes!
Not the * Big Ol' German F.U.? *That is such a slap in the face. I still need to go pull batteries...and I have pruple doing the more annoying version of the FU still. As in, "Nyah nyah, I'll turn over and try to fire but no way in HELLL will I stay running". So that is the 2017 project. MR Bennett....pick up the red parts line please....I may want to borrow some 16V wiring. And by borrow, I mean purchase. 

I also made an attempt at starting the Cabby on the weekend but she still has no engine...so that has to change too. All in due time.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

scirocco*joe said:


> Man, all these folks seemingly getting out of the game.


:wave:

My mom loves green sciroccos.

Just sayin'


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Sold many cars before...and there will be many more I'm sure 

...not going anywhere :heart:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Oh nOes!
> Not the * Big Ol' German F.U.? *That is such a slap in the face. I still need to go pull batteries...and I have pruple doing the more annoying version of the FU still. As in, "Nyah nyah, I'll turn over and try to fire but no way in HELLL will I stay running". So that is the 2017 project.


Yeah, of course the year I actually purchase a battery tender, something OTHER than the battery goes out.

Might be time to install that Heron...except I've been saying that for 5 years. 



-camber said:


> Sold many cars before...and there will be many more I'm sure
> 
> ...not going anywhere :heart:


Good to hear, brother. Good to hear.

But I fear for the Veetard...

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like I have some catching up to do. Guess that's to be expected when you don't log in for weeks (months) at a time.

Will did what???

Oh and location secured for the new iteration of Cincy. Stay tuned, details coming shortly.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> I tried to start my green guy the other day to get to a bunch of spares I had to pull out for the Sportwagen and I got an "absolutely no f*cking god*mn way I am going to start" condition. So, add it to the spring "to do" list.


My friend, I strongly suggest a new accumulator: your problems will find their way out of your concerns, the same way they landed in your lap... Suddenly


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> *The last astronaut on the moon*, Gene Cernan died.


Whoa... you mean he's been up there this whole time??



On a more serious note... I'd seen numerous interviews and docu's with Gene over the years. He was a cool guy, even among astronauts.
This was sad to hear about. 

On another note... you seem to be forgetting something, yes? <*cough*, scroll up> Rules are rules. :heart:

Maybe you could commemorate Gene while you're at it


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> The last astronaut on the moon, Gene Cernan died. The whole idea of visiting the moon was mind blowing.
> 
> The whole WWII generation and all the cool stuff they did is becoming actual history .


Petra, now would be a good time to edit for ToP ownage. May I suggest "_Countdown_" by Rush, it's frikken easier to link a video as compared to a pic, and it would be correct and appropriate, IMHO.

This link; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5vPrrnb6tw would do nicely.

Nice catch... the things that occur that get overlooked as being irrelevant or insignificant because we are all too busy with the ongoing daily noise. What humans have done and are capable of doing again is buried in static of prejudice, profit, self-interest; and forgotten.

RIP or RinSpace to Capt. Gene Cernan, USN. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I remember the day Neil Armstrong died, and the passing of another Moon Man has me feeling introspective:










Earth, "a mote of dust, suspended in a sunbeam". I think the picture was taken from outside the Solar System.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> I remember the day Neil Armstrong died, and the passing of another Moon Man has me feeling introspective:


Lot of that going around. I remember the Apollo series; I was a schoolkid brat, and if the school didn't have the multi-media equipment (aka: TV on a cart) to show us the live coverage, they'd send us home early. Teachers would make sure that the kids without TV's at home would go to a friend's house (with a TV), because it's real and it's now and this will never happen again.

I remember about four of of kids crowded around a 14" B & W TV watching Armstrong step. We could not have been better behaved, we were quiet and enthralled.

Somewhere in all that I had a tiny plastic model of the Lunar Module, all awkward angles (face it, the thing was like a golf ball crafted with a sledgehammer; but in space there's no air, so who cares about aerodynamics?) and weirdly folding legs. I wish to hell I knew what happened to it.

In general I think technology is supposed to advance, to learn from mistakes and to build on successes. It saddens me to watch our species retract our reach.

[ oh and... @P, nice ToP ownage pic :thumbup: ]


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*I'm really enjoying the remembrances/reminiscing about our extraterrestrial endeavors and heroes*



pchassin said:


> This picture is iconic. The pic wasn't from Cernan's journey, but I enjoy revisiting a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! I hope you're as pleased with yourself as I am... pleased with...yourself. 



pchassin said:


> Last edited by pchassin; Today at 10:50 AM. Reason: *Got called out.*


:laugh::laugh: :thumbup:

E's pic / the Carl Sagan quote... while also legendary... further bolsters my belief that there are too many GD people on this planet already. :laugh:
I'm going to be reflecting on it the next time I'm stuck in traffic...:banghead:

The Apollo missions were a little before my time, so I was only able to relive them through the magic of film and videotape.
The analogous wondrous NASA experiences for me were the Shuttle missions. I remember watching the first of them at school, where our school staff made them into epic and memorable productions.

I remember watching the Challenger disaster live at home, because we had a snow day.
I was doing some'n or other on my C=64 while we had the TV on in the background, waiting for the countdown.
I remember the youthful optimism that, although everything you were seeing on the screen told you that something had gone horribly wrong, you just knew that somehow everybody was going to be okay... because there was just no way that bad things like that really happened... right? 

And Reagan's beautiful speech to the nation that evening... never has anything a President said moved me in such a way, then or since. It doesn't matter that the words were taken from a poem; he made them his own.
I still get chills when I see that footage today, and hear him say "... and slipped the surly bonds of Earth, to touch the face of God."
Magnificent. :heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> ... crowded around a 14" B & W TV...
> 
> ...I had a tiny plastic model of the Lunar Module...
> 
> It saddens me to watch our species retract our reach.


We had that same TV, and I had that same model. I was 4 during Apollo 11, so I only remember the subsequent Apollo missions. Also, we're doing fine as a species: remember Apollo was a speck of optimism in some pretty ishtty times.



DiezNutz said:


> there are too many GD people on this planet already...
> 
> I remember watching the Challenger disaster live at home, because we had a snow day...
> I remember the youthful optimism that, although everything you were seeing on the screen told you that something had gone horribly wrong, you just knew that somehow everybody was going to be okay... because there was just no way that bad things like that really happened... right?
> ...


Every generation worries that there are too many people on Earth, yet each subsequent generation does fine, they cope.

Challenger: I was leaving the Food Court at U of I, already late for Physics class, and even later because I ended up glued to the TV in the eating area. The physics prof saw my face and asked what was wrong, nobody in the lecture hall knew...He still taught the class but you could tell he wanted to leave .

And yeah, Reagan's speech was spot on. It took some of the edge off how graphic the video feed was. This was before the Internet and all of the gore that is now so readily available to watch, so the images of the ship coming apart live were a tough thing to watch.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Funny evening.
I was on the couch with E's Ipod while he was in the kitchen with my computer, both of us reading the same stuff.
I asked him what he was doing, he says, "thinking about the moon landing".
"Me too", I said.

I am old enough to remember the first landing. My folks and my mom's extended family all drove up to Michigan (my Mom's favorite sis lived there) to have a family bash and to watch the whole event together as a family. We probably had 20 people sitting around one TV, and yup, it was pretty cool.

E and I like to compare life stories and where we were at the big times in life. He remembers subsequent landings, but there's nothing like that first event.

I read up a bit on Cernan, he was pushing for us to make it back up there again. I hope we do.
People squawk about the cost, but look at all of the amazing stuff people were able to develop during the buildup to get to the moon.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Saturn V, the biggest, most powerful, and loudest machine ever created, and AFAIK the only one with a perfect service record:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning from Tampa (TPA) I'm currently waiting to board an American airlines flight to Charlotte (CLT)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I've arrived at Charlotte (CLT) and now waiting for a flight to San Diego (SAN) :snowcool:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Made it to San Diego (SAN) now I'm waiting to board an Alaskan Airlines flight to San Jose (SJC)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Finally made it to San Jose (SJC) done flying for the day


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

So yeah, I sold my car. I wasn't planning to but I had just bought a bike and Aaron was looking for a Mk1 rocco so I sold it and bought the bike cash money. 
Rest assured I'm not out of the game, just changing it up for a bit. I WILL have another Scirocco, and it will be at least as nice as the red one.

Bike:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Gawd I would be so dead so fast if I had something like that..."gee I wonder how fast this'll go?"


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

It's a KTM RC390. I wanted another bike but I totally agree with you, this has 42hp and weighs 325lbs. I bought it knowing that my oldest kid (16) would end up with it, and it's sexy as hell too.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Every generation worries that there are too many people on Earth, yet each subsequent generation does fine, they cope.


How did you get 'worried' out of a laughy-face and sarcastic comment about traffic? 
What, not enough traffic where you live? You never daydream about 'thinning the herd' with your bumper-mounted RPGs? :laugh:



echassin said:


> And yeah, Reagan's speech was spot on. It took some of the edge off how graphic the video feed was. This was before the Internet and all of the gore that is now so readily available to watch, so the images of the ship coming apart live were a tough thing to watch.


So true... a more innocent time for sure. 



pchassin said:


> I read up a bit on Cernan, he was pushing for us to make it back up there again. I hope we do.
> People squawk about the cost, but look at all of the amazing stuff people were able to develop during the buildup to get to the moon.


Yep Gene was a vocal advocate for that the rest of his days.
We'll have to see what plans our new President has for NASA, but he's made some comments along the way that hint at optimism.
Figuring out how to pay for it is always the tough part.



echassin said:


> Saturn V, the biggest, most powerful, and loudest machine ever created, and AFAIK the only one with a perfect service record:


:thumbup: Manned, anyway. Apollo 6 had some engine problems, could have failed altogether, but was still able to complete its mission with some tradeoffs.

Have you seen a real Saturn V? I did years ago at Kennedy, when they still had it outside.
It's almost too much to get your head around how something so colossal and heavy could ever get off the ground. "Controlled explosion" is an understatement.

Speaking of Physics class...
We've all heard of 'Escape Velocity', i.e., the speed you'd need to be going to escape Earth's gravity, right?

Fun fact: Not a real thing.

As in, not a natural phenomenon. Unlike acceleration of gravity which _is_ a real thing and a constant *on Earth*. 
You don't "escape" Earth's gravity, it simply diminishes the further away from Earth you get.

More accurately, if 'escape velocity' _were_ a real thing, there isn't just _one_ velocity that works everywhere, so it can't be a universal constant.

So what the hell is it then?

If you had an unlimited supply of rocket fuel, you could leave the Earth as slow as you wanted to... you would just gradually pull further and further away. The 'escape velocity' in this scenario is *zero*. It's not like the sound barrier, which requires a certain speed to "break". 

So why do rockets (including Shuttles) go so fast? Aren't they trying to get to 'escape velocity' from launch?
No. They're trying to get into orbit (more below).
They go fast because (a) once the main reactions start, they're full bore until the fuel runs out, and (b) they need huge reactions to generate a lot of thrust to overcome their mass, and then they keep accelerating as long as they have thrust. Of course, they're also shedding mass as they go, by using up fuel. 

But, your fuel is limited. If you run out of thrust before you leave Earth's gravity, you simply fall back to Earth. (Like the Challenger crew compartment )
Once the rocket burns out, you'll continue moving at the same speed unless something else slows you down - right? In this case, gravity.
However, _if you're going fast enough when you run out of thrust_, gravity gets weaker and weaker and won't be able to slow you down before you've made it too far away to be pulled back by it.

So 'escape velocity' is nothing more than a calculation of how fast you want to be going when you lose thrust, and it depends on (a) how far away (high) you are when that happens, and (b) any other velocity you might already have. Leaving the Moon also requires an 'escape velocity', which is much lower than the Earth's, given the Moon's smaller mass.

The Apollo missions didn't launch directly toward the Moon, but rather into a low-Earth "parking" orbit first. They only needed to obtain a much lower 'orbital velocity' from launch.
Because from there, it was easier to use their orbital velocity to "slingshot" towards the Moon on the correct trajectory, requiring significantly less of an 'escape velocity' than if they had simply shot "straight up" from the Earth's surface.

Apollo 11 Saturn V launch:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pic ^^^. I think a lot of people miss the fact that the thing is the size of a building 

On a philosophical level: I was reading about the Saturn V and the Naz...er, _Germans_ who were in charge of it, namely Von Braun and Rudolph.

Interesting thing about most "titans": they achieve great things, but history mostly overlooks the damage they do. I wonder how much different things would be if they took that into consideration, or they even _could_. It's like their "vision" is just blind persistance. It's easy to look back at the few who "succeed" and to forget the many who do more harm than good.

In my own profession: John Charnley was a British surgeon who basically invented hip replacement (1962). Millions have benefitted and he was undeterred by the many people he crippled or killed. How he is remembered: he was Knighted for his perseverance. Most of us would have stopped after seeing the first few widows...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

fredybender said:


> My friend, I strongly suggest a new accumulator: your problems will find their way out of your concerns, the same way they landed in your lap... Suddenly


I promise, as soon as I achieve some sort of gainful employment, parts orders will be placed!

And all this talk about astronauts has me interested in watching launch videos...

:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> Gawd I would be so dead so fast if I had something like that..."gee I wonder how fast this'll go?"


Wrapped around a pole faster than when you did it with a Mustang? opcorn::wave:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wrapped around a pole faster then when you did it with a Mustang? opcorn::wave:


Was that E or P... hmmm 
opcorn:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

I let my son Frank take this to prom about 12 years ago and he's cherished it for over 100k miles now. It's in good hands today. That's all the content I got. 

Figured I'd stop in and say hey, been about 6 years, lots changed, lots the same :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

fredybender said:


> Was that E or P... hmmm
> opcorn:


"A good man knows his limitations", something I keep forgetting.

Once when Karl was here, I decided to go for a spin in the GTI. I initially meant "spin" metaphorically, but ended up meaning it literally... Worse yet, before I left, P said "Eric, don't do it! You've got that _look_ in your eye!"

I rebuffed her (that's another issue... "oh hai honey!" :heart and sure enough, within 5 minutes an "off-road excursion" bashed in the oil pan in (no other damage, thank goodness). If I can spin a GTI on a dry sunny day, you _know_ I can spin a 300 horse Mustang :facepalm:.

This is why I do not have a old 911 Turbo, a crotch rocket, an airplane, or anything else that is well known to kill an unwary operator .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

El Drifto!!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- Hello Everybody!









btw- I took a quick look around and don't see a separate Forum for Rabbit Trucks. Be there one? (Cause there's one down at the end of the block and...) 

Scirocco Party in the Front*, Haul Stuff Home in the back. (*totaaaallllyyy Quad Headlight Conversion...)

I wonder how Canyon Carver it can be w/ rear leaf springs?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> btw- I took a quick look around and don't see a separate Forum for Rabbit Trucks. Be there one? (Cause there's one down at the end of the block and...)


 Eh. The bunny trucks are lumped into the Mk1 forum. 

They are cool, if you can grab one that isn't all spongy. If it's a solid shell.... doooo eeet!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> You never daydream about 'thinning the herd' with your bumper-mounted RPGs? :laugh:


I saw that comic with my roomies. For the next year that was the default line in the household, "It's time to Thin The Herd...".



DiezNutz said:


> (blah blah physics and stuff, blah) Escape Velocity, (blah then lead-line) Fun fact: Not a real thing.


So... 

1] gotta outrun the gravity well, I got that.

2] Also be far enough away from said well (you skipped that).

3] Then you'll be more affected by more distant gravity wells, I got that.

4] Thus: Escape Velocity can be simply defined as; if you're trying to go somewhere like say for instance another planet, in case of a Bad Thing Occurring do you want your lifeless desiccated remains to return here to your birthplace, or land on some other rock? (if said rock has an atmosphere and you're going to transit it, add "charred" to the description).

Escape Velocity is *how fast* you need to be moving *at a given distance* from the *dominant* source of gravity in your vicinity to escape it and become subject to another gravitational pull and thus landfill somewhere else.

There's weight, inertia, mass and all sorts of complicated stuff like that too. Maybe even some magnetism and uni-fried theory, ya never know...





echassin said:


> I think a lot of people miss the fact that the thing is the size of a building.


Nah, it's slightly smaller than a building. What I find interesting is the fact that the VAB

https://en.wikipedia.org/https://en...sembly_Buildingwiki/Vehicle_Assembly_Building

...is large enough to have its own weather.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> 2] Also be far enough away from said well (you skipped that).


Uh, no I didn't:


DiezNutz said:


> ...depends on (a) how far away (high) you are when that happens


Point being, gravitational force diminishes with distance between objects of mass.
I was trying to keep the discussion 'light' (geddit?) but, I *will* start posting formulas and derivations if you wanna get pedantic. 



Eistreiber said:


> 3] Then you'll be more affected by more distant gravity wells, I got that.


While that's _technically_ true... in the tiny bit of the known universe we've explored thus far, the gravity wells are too... well, _distant_... to have any real consideration to the velocity calculations.
Trajectories yes, velocities, no.
E.g., when you're in a LEO, the orbital velocity swamps any gravitational acceleration the Moon contributes, and vice versa.
Gravity decreases exponentially with distance (inverse square law)



Eistreiber said:


> Escape Velocity is *how fast* you need to be moving *at a given distance* from the *dominant* source of gravity in your vicinity to escape it and become subject to another gravitational pull and thus landfill somewhere else.


No, no. 
The whole point of me bringing up the subject, is to point out that you're not "escaping" _sh&t_.
With unlimited thrust (and air, food, water), I could fly all the way to The Moon at 2.5 mph if I wanted to. That would be one GD boring extraterrestrial 'chase scene'.

It's also not about "trading this pull for that pull" (<insert crude joke here>) either, because as I explained above when you're near one big'un, the effect of the distant big'uns is negligible.
If we use the Apollo 11 example, the velocity needed for TLI isn't dependent on the Moon. The Moon doesn't become a factor until approaching... erm... The Moon.
TLI _trajectory_ however puts the craft into the correct proximity to engage a lunar orbit.

To put some numbers on it...
Apollo 11 3rd stage in LEO "parking orbit" still "weighed" about 250,000 lbs at ~200km above Earth. [At that altitude, Earth gravity is reduced by only 6%.]
_Simultaneously_, it only "weighed" about 0.9 lbs on the Moon.
Said another way, while in LEO the Moon was only "pulling" on it with a force of 0.9 lbs.
So I ask you... given its mass, TLI thrust of 200,000lbs, and orbital velocity of ~17,500 mph... wouldn't you agree that a stray 0.9 lbs is the mathematical equivalent of "f***-all"? :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> Nah, it's slightly smaller than a building.


At a height of 363 ft, perhaps you would have more agreeable if E had said "as tall as a 36-story building"?
In which case I'd argue, _most_ buildings are smaller.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

echassin said:


> This is why I do not have a old 911 Turbo, a crotch rocket, an airplane, or anything else that is well known to kill an unwary operator .



Yeah I've concluded there'll be plenty of time to fly when I'm dead. 
Countless times I've thought of all you planies when I took ground school (for 50 bucks) and took off and landed the first time. it's easier to land than it is for me to keep the same elevation or steer with the brakes.

buddy that drags me into airplanes with 10k hours, 1965 cesna 172 engine dies won't restart puts it down at the nearest airport, i wouldn't of known that was there. finds out the water in the unuseable fuel area can only be drained by rocking the plane. guess that's where the cup of water was coming out of the carb, not part of the annual. i'm way to dumb for this and accident prone

i've driven off forgetting my drivers door isn't latched and fly open on the first right hand turn. i see a guy take off, not latch the door. go to touch back down 2 prop contacts landing gear up already, he's fixing that now, can't hang, not for me.

it'd be cool if i was taking off in a bi plane from a dead stop, flying backwards high wind and putting it down before i learned to drive but i wasn't raised around this stuff.. jealous but at least i can kinda follow along. worked on some, helped annual, rode in a Nord and Stearman last year but that's about it.

Sorry for the long post, don't know any other plane folk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> I wonder how Canyon Carver it can be w/ rear leaf springs?


You might be surprised. I have 3 of these little puppies.
The rear suspension is characteristically stiff. Even with front lowered springs & sway bar, the rear complements it well.
I've even seen Caddys with unmodified rear suspensions in autocross.

Flipping the rear axle, drop plates, and the like will of course offer the same obvious handling improvements as any other means to lower Cg, but these are usually done for aesthetic reasons vs. necessary handling upgrades.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Since we're talking Newtonian mechanics and all...



echassin said:


> This is why I do not have a *old 911 Turbo*, a crotch rocket, an airplane, or anything else that is well known to kill an unwary operator .


Here's how I'd sum up the difference between an old 911 Turbo and an old 944 Turbo, having had the latter sideways (somewhat unexpectedly)...

944: Complete control never lost, thanks to near-perfect weight distribution and high polar moment of inertia - i.e., "it resists the tendency to rotate" (aka, spin out uncontrollably)

911, exact same scenario: "An unbalanced object, whence easily set into motion swapping ends, will continue to swap ends until acted upon by an unbalanced force, applied by a relatively immovable object located within its path of rotation."

So maybe you err on the side of caution and snag yerself a _very_ forgiving old 944 Turbo. There's even red ones!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> So maybe you err on the side of caution and snag yerself a _very_ forgiving old 944 Turbo. There's even red ones!


No. Just no.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> No. Just no.


:laugh: I won't even ask why not.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> :laugh: I won't even ask why not.


It's more fun to drive a slow car fast than drive a fast car slow(ly).

I mean, my DD only has 140 horses...

:laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's more fun to drive a slow car fast than drive a fast car slow(ly).
> I mean, my DD only has 140 horses...
> :laugh:


Something to be said for that.
However, it's even more fun to drive a fast car fast 

Assuming your 'DD' is the TDI, you know the 140 horses isn't the real story... it's that flat torque curve that peaks at 236 ft-lbs. 

Just curious, keeping it or buyback? (ours is the latter)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> 944: Complete control never lost, thanks to near-perfect weight distribution and high polar moment of inertia - i.e., "it resists the tendency to rotate" (aka, spin out uncontrollably)
> 
> 911, exact same scenario: "An unbalanced object, whence easily set into motion swapping ends, will continue to swap ends until acted upon by an unbalanced force, applied by a relatively immovable object located within its path of rotation."
> 
> So maybe you err on the side of caution and snag yerself a _very_ forgiving old 944 Turbo. There's even red ones!


Having owned two X-1/9's [ '75 badly carbed 1.3L 4sp & '84 Bosch FI'd 1.5L 5sp ] I feel myself qualified to speak on the matter of weight distribution. On snowpack the Fiat was great, good grip and balance; almost as good as FR WD, better than 4WD. The latter is untrustable, if your speedo says you're doing 40mph it won't tell you how many wheels are turning that speed. First snowstorm of the season here in CO is an abundance of Jeeps, Suburbans, and other 4WD Spewts wrapped around trees. It's like an early Christmas for body shops.

Anyway... X-1/9 great on snowpack, there's enough traction to work with. On ice... not so much. If you spin it it just keeps spinning. You can get out of the car and walk beside it, and it'll just keep gracefully swapping ends until it hits something hard enough to stop an end (and bend it). If you have good boots you could probably Flintstone-brake, but it's hard to get boots down to the pedals... I always drove in sneakers.

I loved the X-1/9's on good dry roads, it was like having super-glue sprayed in front of the tires; they just do NOT break loose.



pchassin said:


> No. Just no.


Yes. Fiat X-1/9, or if E really wants a challenge track down a Lancia Scorpion. Neither have enough power to kill him ("hurt" or "cripple" maybe, but these things were so emissions-strangled they barely had enough power to get out of their own way), both have enough grip & 'fun to drive' factor to make Marlene nervous about her status.

I'd kill for a decent Scorpion. I'd maim with malice aforethought for a decent Scorpion shell (hmm... transverse engine, room for a turbo & a 5sp trans... what donor source to use? [ scratches head ]. A bit of this and a bit of that, call it the Scirocco that coulda been. Like a 914, except with a working heater and doesn't sound like an asthmatic sewing machine.

:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> Something to be said for that.
> However, it's even more fun to drive a fast car fast
> 
> Assuming your 'DD' is the TDI, you know the 140 horses isn't the real story... it's that flat torque curve that peaks at 236 ft-lbs.
> ...


True statement. On both! I will miss that torque and the mileage, regardless of the oxides of nitrogen that were expelled in the process. But I already drive some twisty roads waaaay to quickly and MOAR POWER will likely corrupt (and bankrupt) me. 

I will be taking the buyback. Much as I love the car, the $16K in cash that I can use to plow into our next home purchase is just too good of a deal to pass up. And then, I will probably just finance another Volkswagen, because well, rates are low and I have an addiction that cannot be resolved.

What I get to replace it will most likely be a dependant upon the market availability and conditions. I always enjoy a GTI, but have really taken advantage of the extra space that the Sportwagen has to offer. That said, only the Sportwagen S is available in stick this go around and therefore only with the cloth interior. With a 4-year old and a dog, ain't no way cloth is going to cut it. And I'm too young to give up on the manual transmission. So, Alltrack SE seems to be the way to go (6MT, 4MOTION). But, as it is a new and seemingly well received, they are not exactly offering deals and it won't be till March that manual transmissions will be available.

So, when we get closer to making that purchase (and I am more gainfully employed), I will read the market and make a call. Worse comes to worse, I'll get a rack and a cargo box for the GTI to make up for the lost storage of the wagon.

:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> ... And then, I will probably just finance another Volkswagen, because well, rates are low and I have an addiction that cannot be resolved.


You could always cure a VW addiction by buying an Audi.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Then go broke lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The Scirocco that almost might have been was this:

Lancia HPE










I drove one of these coming out of High School. (Until my brother got ahold of it, warped the head, and after letting it sit in the driveway; tossed it away @ the junkyard.... )


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- What I came onto the 'Vex in the 1st place was to remind everybody to *Use the Right Tool for the Job:*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> The Scirocco that almost might have been was this:
> 
> Lancia HPE
> 
> ...


The Mk2 was supposed to be this:








Isuzu Impulse, better looking IMO than the mk2 Scirocco *dons flame suit*


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You could always cure a VW addiction by buying an Audi.


:screwy: Isn't it the other way around?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> The Scirocco that almost might have been was this:
> 
> Lancia HPE


Tosha if you're gonna make posts like that, a bit of warning would be appreciated, like "get a bib". I just drooled on my computer.



echassin said:


> The Mk2 was supposed to be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arguable on the 2nd Gen Scirocco bit; yep a basic hatchback italian design but anybody could've done the platform and engine, it just happened to be Isuzu. This issue keeps kicking up; that what became the Impulse should have been the Scir 2, but... VW decided to keep it in-Haus and had their own designers work something up.

I like Mk1's, MK2's are OK. Here's another road untraveled:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_Sprint

About 2k pounds, a boxer-4 driving (eventually 1.7L making 116 HP) the front wheels; long overhang in front and abrupt cut-up in back.

But built in and of the era. And as Neil Young sang, "Rust Never Sleeps".


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Isuzu Piazza, RWD, would have been a nice Scirocco


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yep, Vurry Scirocco-like...

And because It fell off the tail end of yesterday's thread:

*Right Tool for the Job*:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Yep, Vurry Scirocco-like...


I walked up on one of these in Chch, until 20 ft out I thought I was looking at some Kiwi version Mk2; like *correctly* done headlights and a bit of touch-up here & there.

Where is that pic from? IIRC the Alfa Sprint wasn't sold here.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eistreiber said:


> I walked up on one of these in Chch, until 20 ft out I thought I was looking at some Kiwi version Mk2; like *correctly* done headlights and a bit of touch-up here & there.
> 
> Where is that pic from? IIRC the Alfa Sprint wasn't sold here.


the pic below came from here (middle of the page) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_Sprint



TBerk said:


> Yep, Vurry Scirocco-like...


Something I found this wikipedia Alfa Romeo Sprint page that is interesting is this : "There were a total of 116,552 Sprints produced during its lifespan, which lasted from 1976 to 1989. *15 of these formed the basis of the Australian-built Giocattolo sports car, which used a mid-mounted Holden 5.0 group A V8 engine.*" * I found that only 12 of these Giocattolo sports cars where built, according to the history of this car : http://go2hal.com/giocattolo/history.html

Giocattolo sports car : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giocattolo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

echassin said:


> Isuzu Impulse, better looking IMO than the mk2 Scirocco *dons flame suit*


Well, it has pop-out rear quarter windows anyway.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> The Mk2 was supposed to be this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Italdesign website makes it sound like it was always going to be an Isuzu:

http://www.italdesign.it/project/asso-di-fiori/

-Old Eric


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You could always cure a VW addiction by buying an Audi.


Nothing like curing an addiction with a more expensive drug!



TBerk said:


> PS- What I came onto the 'Vex in the 1st place was to remind everybody to *Use the Right Tool for the Job:*


I would argue that is more of a "by whatever means necessary" kind of situation. 

:thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I personnally prefer this Scirocco-esque Alfa (GG):


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I will miss that torque and the mileage, regardless of the *oxides of nitrogen* that were expelled in the process...


There's this crass part of me that looks at NOx the same way it looks at "peanut allergies"...
If you can't handle a little extra NOx in your lungs, then we don't need your fragile DNA in the gene pool.
We need hardy stock for the zombie apocalypse / alien invasion!
Not weak-ass MFers that can be taken down with a Payday bar. :laugh:



scirocco*joe said:


> I will be taking the buyback. Much as I love the car, the $16K in cash that I can use to plow into our next home purchase is just too good of a deal to pass up.


Absolutely agree. :thumbup:
There's no trade-in or private sale that comes anywhere close to the Buyback offer, so we'd have to be idiots not to take it.
[Ours is the same year as yours, but due to the mileage we got around $14K. Still...]
We bought that Toyota van a year ago, and the Sportwagen was _supposed_ to have provided the down-payment on that, before the excrement hit the rotary ventilation device and put that in limbo ever since.

Well today was the sad day. 
There's now one less Diez in the Nutz household.
Both the wife and I (it was her car) are pretty gutted. The *entire* situation from top to bottom is just sad. All because of some greedy corporate pricks.
Especially when I think about the fact that it will probably be scrapped, because the older cars without the DEF/SCR system aren't worth putting the money into retrofitting and the EPA hasn't approved a fix for them.

Farewell little buddy... you safely got us through two babies, family vacations, and some cool road trips. Thanks for the memories. :heart:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Having owned two X-1/9's [ '75 badly carbed 1.3L 4sp & '84 Bosch FI'd 1.5L 5sp ] I feel myself qualified to speak on the matter of weight distribution. On snowpack the Fiat was great, good grip and balance; almost as good as FR WD, better than 4WD. The latter is untrustable, if your speedo says you're doing 40mph it won't tell you how many wheels are turning that speed. First snowstorm of the season here in CO is an abundance of Jeeps, Suburbans, and other 4WD Spewts wrapped around trees. It's like an early Christmas for body shops.
> 
> Anyway... X-1/9 great on snowpack, there's enough traction to work with. On ice... not so much. If you spin it it just keeps spinning. You can get out of the car and walk beside it, and it'll just keep gracefully swapping ends until it hits something hard enough to stop an end (and bend it). If you have good boots you could probably Flintstone-brake, but it's hard to get boots down to the pedals... I always drove in sneakers.


This is a perfect example of *low* polar moment of inertia, that applies to most all mid-engined cars. Good complement to my 944 example. :thumbup:
When most of the mass is concentrated at the Cg, the car will spin like a top.
This is great for handling and resistance to understeer, but reduces the margin for error between 10/10ths vs. pirouettes to almost nothing.

It also doesn't help matters for the X1/9 that it's a bit tail-heavy (not as "unbalanced" as the 911, but still).

Of course, pretty much _everything_ sucks on ice. 
It's always the rubes in the 4WDs that you see lying upside down in the median first. Soccer moms and whatnot, false sense of security.
[My wife gets FWD and winter wheels & tires. That's all that her use case requires.]

On ice you're better off in 2WD. At least when one wheel wants to go AWOL, it doesn't take _the other three_ with it.
[This coming from a 4WD truck owner... but I know when and how to use it properly. ]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Nothing like curing an addiction with a more expensive drug!


True, you could always cure a Yuengling addiction with a proper ale!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> There's this crass part of me that looks at NOx the same way it looks at "peanut allergies"...
> If you can't handle a little extra NOx in your lungs, then we don't need your fragile DNA in the gene pool.


Ha! Have you ever seen the Louis CK skit, "Of course, but maybe?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O5h4enjrHw&list=RD0O5h4enjrHw#t=16

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:




DiezNutz said:


> Absolutely agree. :thumbup:
> There's no trade-in or private sale that comes anywhere close to the Buyback offer, so we'd have to be idiots not to take it.


I feel the same way. I love my TDI. Great mileage, great handling (with the Koni Sports and H&R springs), totally reliable for 82k and counting. With it, we also bought a house, had a baby, moved, sold a house, drove it to Oregon and back to Pennsylvania. What an adventure. Erin has had three cars in the same time period!

I wish there was a way to sell it for the fair value and collect the $ on top from VW. I have a binder with LITERALLY every dealer visit receipt, every aftermarket purchase, every detail documented. I have the receipts for EVERY SINGLE TANK of diesel, even. It's a shame that will go in the trash with the rest of the car. 

In winter mode from New Year's Day:












DiezNutz said:


> There's now one less Diez in the Nutz household.


Wouldn't that be one less Nut in the Diez household? :laugh:



LT1M21Stingray said:


> True, you could always cure a Yuengling addiction with a proper ale!


Damn straight!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Also, for no particular reason, here is a little video I put together. 

Most likely, the only E30 M3 I will ever own...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjQdgR0EHV8


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice tailpipe. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ha! Have you ever seen the Louis CK skit, "Of course, but maybe?"


:thumbup: Yes that's a classic! :laugh: I love Louis CK, he's the next best thing to Carlin (RIP).
Says the stuff noone else wants to say. I identify with and respect that 



scirocco*joe said:


> I have a binder with LITERALLY every dealer visit receipt, every aftermarket purchase, every detail documented. I have the receipts for EVERY SINGLE TANK of diesel, even. It's a shame that will go in the trash with the rest of the car.


I hear ya... We special ordered ours with our color & options choices, tracked it through production in Puebla, it was 100% dealer serviced by one of my best friends who is the head VW Tech (plus I get parts & labor discounts).
I have every scrap of everything for it. This was all supposed to be bonus material for establishing value when we sold it... now it's just a scrapbook I guess.
We turned it in at that same dealer. Since that's where its story started, it only made sense that it should end there.

Oh by the way... you probably heard of people turning cars in with stuff stripped off of them.  I heard of a car that was driven in with vise-grips on the steering column because they kept the wheel & airbag.
The guy told me that VW is no longer accepting cars unless they're complete. In case you had any ideas 
I simply removed all of our accessory floor & trunk mats, etc.
I would have kept the wheels and put the winter steelies on, but 16" Biolines aren't worth much and I don't have anything else 5x112.



scirocco*joe said:


> Wouldn't that be one less Nut in the Diez household? :laugh:


 That works too.
I was noting the fact that we're down to only 3 Diez-els now (2 VWs and a Kubota).

I guess I'll be keeping my '02 ALH TDI indefinitely.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> The Italdesign website makes it sound like it was always going to be an Isuzu:
> 
> http://www.italdesign.it/project/asso-di-fiori/
> 
> -Old Eric


That would be because it was never a submission to be a Scirocco. It's a common myth that has been around forever. 
Both of Guigiaro's designs:

















Credit for pics to Doug Teulie.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nice tailpipe. :thumbup::beer:


Ha! I guess I could have embedded.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

heya hosers


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

twardnw said:


> heya hosers


How about Lady Gaga?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

onurB said:


> I personnally prefer this Scirocco-esque Alfa (GG):


 Actually, my Brother and I were trying to talk Moms into the Alfa vs the Fiat based Lancia, but we'z waz overruled...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> How about Lady Gaga?


I liked it.
Good, but maybe not the _best_ performance of hers I've ever seen, but her outfits held my interest. 

The drones were great. :thumbup:

I've always had a hard time getting past the snout of most Alfas. Or Lancias.

It's as if a hot Scirocco decided to hit the club on Ladies' Night, and the Sprint was the ugly best friend she brought along to both up her own game and crank-blank her rejects.

Same scenario, now replace our ladies with a Mk2 Rallye Golf and a questionably-derivative Delta HF Integrale, respectively.
No question the Lancia is an awesome machine in its own right, but that nose absolutely ruins the car's style and relegates it to fugly wing-chick status.

I mean, look at this busy hot mess. The front end looks like it was styled in a junkyard, by throwing together 3 front ends from 3 different cars.. and I swear _one_ of them is the National Lampoon's Family Truckster:










Just me though. 

In fairness, TBerk's Sprint pic above is one of the nicer looking Alfas. The snout treatment is confined to the grille, which could be easily "fixed" (trademark or not).


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Do any of you make kambucha? Looking for recipes.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Credit for pics to Doug Teulie.


Is it just me or do these look exactly like a Dasher?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I might just be the weirdo that really likes both the Alfa and the Lancia Delta Integrale. 

:thumbup:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> The Scirocco that almost might have been was this:
> 
> Lancia HPE
> 
> ...


I had always heard the Porsche 924 w2as going to be the Scirocco but in the end VW....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_924

Ironically I've raided a few parts off 924's for my Scirocco, they share a LOT of the same parts, including door hinges  (MK1 only).


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scotttu said:


> I had always heard the Porsche 924 w2as going to be the Scirocco but in the end VW....
> 
> [/img]


That's a new for me. It's amazing how much disimformation/myths are out there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I might just be the weirdo that really likes both the Alfa and the Lancia Delta Integrale.
> 
> :thumbup:


Right there with you. 

Also, going back a couple of pages here, you should probably be able to get a decent deal on an Alltrack. They don't seem to be moving as fast as anyone expected when they came out. We have far more Alltracks than regular Sportwagens on our lot, and from what I've heard, other dealers have a lot as well.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Right there with you.
> 
> Also, going back a couple of pages here, you should probably be able to get a decent deal on an Alltrack. They don't seem to be moving as fast as anyone expected when they came out. We have far more Alltracks than regular Sportwagens on our lot, and from what I've heard, other dealers have a lot as well.


Maybe I need to come down to your dealership. Any manuals on the lot yet?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Also, going back a couple of pages here, you should probably be able to get a decent deal on an Alltrack. They don't seem to be moving as fast as anyone expected when they came out....


That's because they're too GD expensive!! :laugh:

[actual dealership employee/friend's words, not mine... I just happen to agree]

Hope 'supply & demand' works out in your favor, Joe! :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scotttu said:


> I had always heard the Porsche 924 w2as going to be the Scirocco but in the end VW....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_924


You're kind of bastardizing the article.

The Golf/Scirocco were always their own projects (EA400/EA398). The 924 was an entirely different project (EA425).

These things are widely held to be truths:

EA425 was (one of many) VW/Porsche joint development projects
Originally EA425 was intended to be a VW, until VW pulled out. This never made it very far past the planning stage. At one point it was even _rumored_ to become an Audi.
EA425 was internally known as a VW Typ 477.
Porsche ultimately 'bought back' the design rights and carried the design forward as the 924, to replace the fading 914 as Porsche's entry-level model.
Porsche & VW committed to their original mutually-beneficial deal to have the 924 assembled at the ex-NSU Audi plant in Neckarsulm. Porsche needed a production line to build the car, and VW/Audi needed work to fill the line and keep the plant open (it nearly closed in the early 70s).
Proof still exists in the 924 parts bin. 924 part numbers curiously do not begin with '924' as one would expect, but rather '477'.
[And if you look closely, you'll find quite a few 171 parts and even 533 ]

However, there is no evidence to suggest that E425 was ever destined to become the Scirocco.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> You're kind of bastardizing the article.
> 
> The Golf/Scirocco were always their own projects (EA400/EA398). The 924 was an entirely different project (EA425).
> 
> ...


The Wikipedia article contradicted what I'd always read, that the 924 was originally supposed to be an Audi. I had never heard or read anything about the 924 being remotely connected to the Scirocco other than raiding the same parts bins. 

I liked the 924 and thought it was a shame they hung those nasty bumpers on it for the North American version. The sales brochures showed the European version in some pictures. 

If you think the North American Scirocco bumpers look bad, you should see the 924 as designed vs the hideous one we got. 

I also liked the 914 and was surprised when I saw them in Germany with VW-Porsche badges. 

-Old Eric


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*There i fixed it!!*

Now THAT looks pretty hot. All she needed was a nose job 










I would attempt to 'fix' the Integrale, but... I really don't have that kind of time! :laugh:

Here's a Lancia I could work with (Stratos HF Stradale)... might have to do something about those 'period correct' gold wheels though :sly: :


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> Here's a Lancia I could work with (Stratos HF Stradale)... might have to do something about those 'period correct' gold wheels though :sly: :


Yeah, the gold is ugly. Powder coat them silver.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> The Wikipedia article contradicted what I'd always read, that the 924 was originally supposed to be an Audi.


I'd read that rumor somewhere too, but most of the reliable information seems to indicate it was conceived to be a VW. VW even assigned it a Typ# (477).

But... fair question, did VW _intend_ for Porsche to design it _for_ Audi?
Audi designed an engine for it, it was supposed to be built at an Audi plant, but VW owned Audi...

Given all of these blurred lines and the fact that whatever original plans existed never matured... who the hell really knows.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> If you think the North American Scirocco bumpers look bad, you should see the 924 as designed vs the hideous one we got.


I still say NA Mk2 bumpers are fugliest of all. 



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I also liked the 914 and was surprised when I saw them in Germany with VW-Porsche badges.


I'd love a 2.0L FI 914, but have pretty much given up.
I assume you know this but...
The 914-4's were the ones badged as VW-Porsche for ROW. The 914-6's were sold as Porsches worldwide.

Contrary to popular belief, the 2.0L 914 engine is not a VW "late bus" engine, which was lower performance. 
Porsche independently developed their 2.0L engine a few years ahead of VW's version, and it is uniquely Porsche (e.g., cylinder heads).
Unfortunately, some VW 2.0 heads and engines have found their way into 914s, which renders them far less valuable.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> I still say NA Mk2 bumpers are fugliest of all.  .


Agree to disagree. A non VW person wouldn't even notice on the Scirocco II. 

The Scirocco MK1 also had nicer bumpers for ROW. VW had a picture of a ROW Scirocco MK1 in a NA brochure. (Why did they have to tease us?)

The 924 NA bumpers are hideous and a deal breaker. I'm a guy who didn't want a 911 (except the Turbo) when they had the hideous accordion bumpers.

Also on a Scirocco 16V, the bumper indentations on the body kit are very obvious with Euro bumpers. The NA bumpers cover them. Once you notice those indentations you can't unsee them. To put Euro bumpers on my '88 I would have to fill in those indentations or they would just bug the H-E-double hockey sticks out of me every time I looked at it. 



DiezNutz said:


> I'd love a 2.0L FI 914, but have pretty much given up.
> I assume you know this but...
> The 914-4's were the ones badged as VW-Porsche for ROW. The 914-6's were sold as Porsches worldwide.


I'd heard that before, but it slipped my mind. (My brain got too full so I forgot.)

If I was in the market, I would spring for the 914-6. I'm a purist at heart, but I'd take a clone as long as it wasn't sold as genuine and the conversion was done correctly.



DiezNutz said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the 2.0L 914 engine is not a VW "late bus" engine, which was lower performance.
> Porsche independently developed their 2.0L engine a few years ahead of VW's version, and it is uniquely Porsche (e.g., cylinder heads).
> Unfortunately, some VW 2.0 heads and engines have found their way into 914s, which renders them far less valuable.


Weren't the 411 and 412 engines similar to the 914-4?

-Old Eric


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> Now THAT looks pretty hot. All she needed was a nose job


See, while I like the de-badged nosejob, I also like the Alfa signature grille. 

Mind you, not as much as this one.










<Homer>
Drooooooooool.
</Homer>



DiezNutz said:


> I would attempt to 'fix' the Integrale, but... I really don't have that kind of time! :laugh:


How 'bout my terrible fix?












DiezNutz said:


> Here's a Lancia I could work with (Stratos HF Stradale)... might have to do something about those 'period correct' gold wheels though :sly: :





53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Yeah, the gold is ugly. Powder coat them silver.


Really?!? I love the red and gold combo. Almost did that for the Sportwagen. 

What can I say, beauty is truly in the eye...of the tiger. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

On my list of all-time best looking cars, the Stratos would be fairly close to #1 :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Agree to disagree.


:thumbup: On this matter, we shall part gentlemen and friends. :beer:



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Also on a Scirocco 16V, the bumper indentations on the body kit are very obvious with Euro bumpers. The NA bumpers cover them. Once you notice those indentations you can't unsee them. To put Euro bumpers on my '88 I would have to fill in those indentations or they would just bug the H-E-double hockey sticks out of me every time I looked at it.


I had a sense of deja vu there, that we'd discussed this one before.
You're talking about the ones in the side skirts, right. Yeah those are the same part # NA or Euro.
I appreciate your point. They don't bother me as much. I consider it a small price to pay to not have park benches.
And then for the Storm they're factory originals and correct. 



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> If I was in the market, I would spring for the 914-6. I'm a purist at heart, but I'd take a clone as long as it wasn't sold as genuine and the conversion was done correctly.


Thing is, the original 914-6 was only a 2.0L six, only made about 10 more HP (~110) than the 73-74 2.0L four, and roughly the same torque. And the finicky early tail-shifting transxaxle.
Bang for the buck it is most certainly not. What collectors are paying for is exclusivity and rarity.

The purist in me could get past a period 911 engine conversion though. I've see a few very well done 2.7L ones, for considerably less than a true -6.
And I'd bet incomparable smiles per miles as well.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Weren't the 411 and 412 engines similar to the 914-4?


Yeah the 1.7 & 1.8 were mechanically identical to VW 411/412. It's the flywheel and some other bolt-on paraphernalia that's different... maybe some D-Jet differences too, not sure.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I once saw a 914 with a very well done Detroit V8 swap, and the guy did a great job making it look Porsche plausible.

And the sound 

I know it violates ... _everything_ but I secretly admired the thing 

Edit: I forgot to ask what I came here to ask:

Yesterday at grocery store there was a 1970's 911 Carrera in obvious rally trim, with high suspension, off-road tires, row of headlights molded into the hood, race interior, etc... and it was in perfect condition in a "driver" kind of way. Are those not worth a fortune, as in, why is it being left at the grocery store? I got the sense it was "real" from numerous little details although I guess that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> See, while I like the de-badged nosejob, I also like the Alfa signature grille.
> 
> Mind you, not as much as this one.
> 
> ...


Oh. The Giuli...uliuliuliuliu...lia. See, I was actually going to use that as an example of...
No, you know what? I'm just gonna be nice. 



scirocco*joe said:


> How 'bout my terrible fix?


Well now that's _better_, but you would still need to address the other two front ends below that. 
I actually prefer quad rounds (e.g., late Mk2 GTI, S1, BMW), however they _ought_ to be close to being centered in the grille vertically. And the Integrale inboard lights proportionally seem a bit too small.



scirocco*joe said:


> What can I say, beauty is truly in the eye...of the tiger. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Yep. Well we'll always have Sciroccos. And Sportwagen TDIs. 
And beer. :beer:



echassin said:


> On my list of all-time best looking cars, the Stratos would be fairly close to #1 :thumbup:


:thumbup:



echassin said:


> I once saw a 914 with a very well done Detroit V8 swap, and the guy did a great job making it look Porsche plausible.
> 
> And the sound
> 
> I know it violates ... _everything_ but I secretly admired the thing


Yeah I've also seen some very well done ones. However there are usually some conspicuous grille and other openings that give it away.
LS swaps into 944s is also "a thing". 
If I wanted a V8 Porsche, I'd buy a 928. 

I think a VAG product (includes Porsche of course) ought to beat with a VAG heart.
I'm okay with practically any kind of swap, so long as you keep it in the family.
Wait... something about that doesn't sound right... :what:



echassin said:


> Edit: I forgot to ask what I came here to ask:
> 
> Yesterday at grocery store there was a 1970's 911 Carrera in obvious rally trim, with high suspension, off-road tires, row of headlights molded into the hood, race interior, etc... and it was in perfect condition in a "driver" kind of way. Are those not worth a fortune, as in, why is it being left at the grocery store? I got the sense it was "real" from numerous little details although I guess that doesn't prove anything.


Could be.
OTOH, much credit to the guy for getting it out and driving and enjoying it, rather than squirreling it away to become some forlorn garage queen (*cough*). 

Speaking of old 911s... I went to a PCA event yesterday and got a couple of cool pics I'll post up. For now though: bed.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Howdy er'body, I know I've been a ghost lately. Something about a 2-year old, demanding job, depressing world events, etc.. I've not spent more than a few minutes on Facebook since before X-mas either. Also, the Doyle family was nearly taken out this winter by some sort of cold/virus thing that I can only imagine came from the part of hell where nightmares begin. I got it back in November, lasted about 4 weeks, then the kid and Wife got it, I started to clear up when they got in the worst of it, then they cleared up a little after about 4 weeks, then I got it again right around Christmas, a few weeks later Wife and Kid got it again- Kid and I cleared up after about 6 weeks but Wife still had it and is just now finally getting over it. Took two rounds of antibiotics for each of us throughout the whole ordeal. Keep in mind, I usually get sick (sniffles, minor congestion) maybe once a year and it lasts maybe a week tops, never had anything like this. Also, whilst all of this was going on, I was involved with a critical project at work, where I was the only one working on my part and had no backup to take over if I was out. Also holidays... nothing like trying to take time off work and having your employer say "well, we can't tell you that you can't take off of work, but basically you can't take off any time during this project". :banghead:

Anyhow, finally on the upswing. Catching up on threads. Hopefully I will be around a little more.



echassin said:


> Yesterday at grocery store there was a 1970's 911 Carrera in obvious rally trim, with high suspension, off-road tires, row of headlights molded into the hood, race interior, etc... and it was in perfect condition in a "driver" kind of way. Are those not worth a fortune, as in, why is it being left at the grocery store? I got the sense it was "real" from numerous little details although I guess that doesn't prove anything.


Speaking of this, last year I spotted a Ferrari LaFerrari pulling in to the shopping center by my house. I guess even rich people need to go to Target. :screwy:

Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Speaking of this, last year I spotted a Ferrari LaFerrari pulling in to the shopping center by my house. I guess even rich people need to go to Target. :screwy:
> 
> Brendan


Everyone needs TP, right?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Also, the Doyle family was nearly taken out this winter by some sort of cold/virus thing that I can only imagine came from the part of hell where nightmares begin. I got it back in November, lasted about 4 weeks, then the kid and Wife got it, I started to clear up when they got in the worst of it, then they cleared up a little after about 4 weeks, then I got it again right around Christmas, a few weeks later Wife and Kid got it again- Kid and I cleared up after about 6 weeks but Wife still had it and is just now finally getting over it. Took two rounds of antibiotics for each of us throughout the whole ordeal. Keep in mind, I usually get sick (sniffles, minor congestion) maybe once a year and it lasts maybe a week tops, never had anything like this.


Jeez, I hear you on the illness. We had the same the same bug here, I think. Lasted for months.
And since fall, the kids keep bringing home nastier diseases. They must want to take me out.
E and I make wish lists occasionally. He can have a paint booth, but I like the idea of building a decontamination room for me first. Then the kids can pass through it after they come home from school every day.

I hope your crowd recovers quickly.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Well then the rumor from a Porsche owner would be false- HOWEVER as noted many of the parts on the 924 DO in fact fit the Scirocco, the door hinges on a MK1 are the same as the 924, hence no failures compared to the S2 LOL (Mine did not fail, the bolt rusted and was drilled incorrectly).

I also looked at the light switches on a 924, believe (Don't quote me) they are the same as a Mk1, and more widely available as I found a source with hundreds of 924 in their yard..Downside is, Porsche owners are proud of their parts and the same part costs 3x what it does if purchased for a "Scirocco"...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Illnesses *

Suddenly I don't feel so bad about the stomach virus we all got around Christmastime. 
At least that only lasted a day or so.
It mostly sucked because it was Christmas. :thumbdown:

Glad to see you back, B.D. :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Brendan glad to see you have returned after an illnesses, hopefully this year will be better


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Yeah, the gold is ugly. Powder coat them *BLACK*.


(Fixed that fer ya...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, I fergot what I was going to post in the first place, being all distracted by Sexy Italians and everything....

Check out the Firefalls of Yosemite National Park:

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/14/travel/firefall-yosemite-national-park-trnd/index.html










(Note to be confused w/ the 'original' Fire Falls " _that began in 1872 and continued for almost a century,..._ " https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosemite_Firefall which were man-made and produced by pouring flaming debris over a cliff...)

Here is a link to pix from the CNN link above:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...te-firefall-waterfall-sunset-pictures-nature/.

(wow, Ownage, Unintentional...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Aand, in the interest of Off Topic is On Topic, here is a picture from the A1 Golf/Rabbit/Caddy Forum; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4775492-Some-Mk1-history-tidbits-I-wasn-t-aware-of/page14










Wouldn't it great to be able to buy one of those Drive Train Assemblies (w/ Gearbox/Clutch and CV Joints/Hubs & Bearings all pre-attached), all Minty Fresh and ready to go?

It's a picture from the Westmoreland (USA) Assembly Plant...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> (Fixed that fer ya...)


Black alloy wheels? Yuck!


----------



## dpictmedia (Aug 16, 2016)

*Quick beam in to let folks know I'm parting out a 87 Scirocco*

Stripping this down to the tub this weekend and everything but the drivetrain and a few plastic parts is available. Most free if you want it... I'll put lots of pictures up early next week....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Aand, in the interest of Off Topic is On Topic, here is a picture from the A1 Golf/Rabbit/Caddy Forum; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4775492-Some-Mk1-history-tidbits-I-wasn-t-aware-of/page14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! 

(But not from Westmoreland)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Oh, and a couple of Scirocco buddies got together in Philly today.

Beers were had, stories were told.

Great to see you, El T/Neptuno/Tony!

:thumbup:

Pics, because it happened.










Can't you just SEE the love?

SCIROCCOS!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


>


Really? Where the hell is the snow?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh, and a couple of Scirocco buddies got together in Philly today.
> 
> Beers were had, stories were told.
> 
> ...


I see it right there in my hand. The ❤!!

I wondered when these would surface. Joe is a great host


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That would be because it was never a submission to be a Scirocco. It's a common myth that has been around forever.
> Both of Guigiaro's designs:
> 
> 
> ...


(Catching up on chit chat)
Can I just go on-record with a solid: Oof. I love the styling of the MK1 and have always wondered what Guigiaro had in store for the MK2, but seeing these photos makes me think VW made the right decision. They're not terrible, but these designs look quite...not-at-all-sporty.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Really? Where the hell is the snow?


You guys got all of the snow! We had a few inches last week, but it melted pretty quickly.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Got my Colorado license plates, so I started driving my Scirocco to work this week instead of the Prius. This is a big deal because my commute is pretty ridiculous

Divide is at 9,200 altitude. Dirt road for the first 4 miles. Drive 25 very curvy 55mph highway miles down to Colorado Springs which is at 6,000 ft. Once in Colorado Springs, drive 7 more miles directly though the central downtown to the other side because Colorado Springs really lacks an east-west highway or even artery road.

Driving to work is great fun. Driving home is an hour long 4th gear scream the whole time.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> You guys got all of the snow! We had a few inches last week, but it melted pretty quickly.


Yes and we are supposed to have a 65*f weekend.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Yes and we are supposed to have a 65*f weekend.


Yeah; we'll be in the 50s/60s tomorrow. Almost all the snow melted today. I might break out the Scirocco if the roads are dry.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

yep, tomorrow'll be warm enough to paint the Stepchild's body kit so I can finish putting 'er together next week


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> (Fixed that fer ya...)





53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Black alloy wheels? Yuck!


Looks like another one o' them "Agree-to-Disagree" type situations... eh?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


>


I wouldn't trust either one of these goofballs.
:laugh: j/k

Very cool. :thumbup::beer:

*Hey Tony... did you know...*
So I was consulting the 1982 VW Paint & Upholstery dealer guide just recently, and noticed that...

The book only shows two possible interior color combinations for 1982 Scirocco in Cirrus Grey Metallic:

Black Plaid was *standard*
*Red Plaid was "Special Order only"*

Not sure if you knew that about Rodolfo, but I thought it was kinda neat


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> ...I love the styling of the MK1 and have always wondered what Guigiaro had in store for the MK2, but seeing these photos makes me think VW made the right decision. They're not terrible, but these designs look quite...not-at-all-sporty.


I concur 100% :thumbup:



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Really? Where the hell is the snow?


I don't hear Randall bitching about Tampa in July. :laugh:
You could always move below the 40th parallel you know. Free country, as it were. 
[Maine is beautiful though...]

Beginning to think I might not even need to put the blade on the tractor this season (knock on wood).
Might have to bust out a pair of shorts come Sunday.




TheTimob said:


> ...so I started driving *<anything else>* to work this week instead of the *GD wretched* Prius. *Doesn't require a reason.*


FTFY!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> I concur 100% :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I don't hear Randall bitching about Tampa in July. :laugh:
> ...


I also concur-He did great on the MkI, but his choices for MkII look like he modified the MkI a bit and not in a good way.

I'm not bitching, but figured the mid Atlantic states would have some freaking snow, since it is February after all. 
We'll save the moving for retirement, but that will probably require learning German.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I can't have 12 VW's anymore. I'm trying to close on a house and things have to go. If anyone is interested my Rocco is up for $750 in the Washington state area. https://kpr.craigslist.org/cto/6008378716.html

I wish I could have made this guy a daily but with finishing my caddy and trying to build a T4 bus motor for our 76' I've just got too damn many rigs. Don't even ask about the gremlin infested Corrado's....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Black alloy wheels? Yuck!


You can paint em Shiny or Crinkle Finish, but you can also Plasti-coat em...


When in doubt, Ink it out.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Do any of you make kambucha? Looking for recipes.


Just remembered you posted this. Sent you a PM. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Just remembered you posted this. Sent you a PM. :thumbup:
> 
> Brendan


Hey Brendan, 

I got a scoby from my daughter's piano teacher. Brewed last Friday 2/10. I'll bottle what I have next Friday. We'll see how this turns out. After I get some batches ( and scobies) under my belt I intend to make the kambucha into the alcoholic type. 
El t.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

First drive of 2017.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Stock looking 16V still looks dead sexy!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Need PA PEOPLE TO WAKE UP!!!

So this is the top of the page

I'll thank Joe for this one. 

I needed a picture so I was reminded.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Need PA PEOPLE TO WAKE UP!!!


'Scuse me?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> First drive of 2017.


Lucky you.
I don't foresee to take her out of storage before a month or so...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> 'Scuse me?


Well, last Thursday we determined you are awake.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Tony where's your ic: for the top of the page?

:wave:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Tony where's your ic: for the top of the page?
> 
> :wave:


Yeah Tony, WAKE UP! :laugh:

And did you see what I posted about Rodolfo on the previous page?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Tony where's your ic: for the top of the page?
> 
> :wave:


Being on mobile I always miss this anymore.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> Yeah Tony, WAKE UP! :laugh:
> 
> And did you see what I posted about Rodolfo on the previous page?


I saw that and it was sort of validating to see. I do love that red plaid like a bad habit. I meant to ask about the information. I can't remember if I have the sale brochure. Will have to look at that in my stash of things I tend to forget.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I saw that and it was sort of validating to see. I do love that red plaid like a bad habit. I meant to ask about the information. I can't remember if I have the sale brochure. Will have to look at that in my stash of things I tend to forget.


Cool :thumbup::beer:
It's not in the 1982 brochure. This was the fancy 1982 Dealer book that has all the paint chips and upholstery samples, and lists what combinations were available for which cars.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


>


Every time I see this, I can't help but gawk at Rodolfo's roof line basically being in-line with the boot of that.... appliance... parked in front. 

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Funny thing is that my car is not really that low (compared with other sciroccos we know). Maybe it's an illusion? The street is on a slope a bit. 

Yes, but that was an appliance. Or take for instance my vanagon. That's machinery.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sciroccos really are that short compared to modern cars.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I recall having my scirocco parked next to a co-worker's recent Mustang (2010 ish) and the roof line of the s2 was almost as low as the window line of the Mustang.:screwy:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

onurB said:


> I recall having my scirocco parked next to a co-worker's recent Mustang (2010 ish) and the roof line of the s2 was almost as low as the window line of the Mustang.:screwy:


well mustangs have big butts anyhow


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Vanagon rear shocks. Checked. One was so gone it's not returning after being pressed. Thank goodness for stashing parts.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> well mustangs have big butts anyhow



With a great deal of respect and a certain amount of reverence for the subject in general, I humbly submit the following:






Fat Bottomed Girls <-- wikipedia entry 


And here is a tame but maybe nsfw illustration to help with your visualizations and ebbyt'ing...
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/43/Queen_Bicycle_Race1.png

Vive la Difference


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Sciroccos really are that short compared to modern cars.


They are. You should try a moderately lowered MkI to see just how tiny they are! My (newish) TT gets lost in the grocery store parking lot though; it tucks in behind trucks and SUVs and sometimes I panic that it was stolen. Nope, just hiding. :thumbup:

The real downside is driving at night. All those SUV HIDs just drive right straight into the back of your brain directly through your retinas. Low cars have some distinct disadvantages till you hit the curvy roads. Then it is all smiles and those SUVs get real small in the rearview. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

punchbug said:


> The real downside is driving at night. All those SUV HIDs just drive right straight into the back of your brain directly through your retinas. Low cars have some distinct disadvantages till you hit the curvy roads. Then it is all smiles and those SUVs get real small in the rearview. :biggrinsanta:


Heck, even the Sportwagen gets blasted by SUV HIDs!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ok thats weird Joe's posting is 1:41 Pm today.....

what time is mine? Im posting at 1:38pm

Edit that is totally freaky, now it shows as 12:41


----------



## nathannichols (Apr 6, 2015)

*color*

what is your sciroccos color name or code? mine was resprayed from this color to their attempt at a tornado red when i bought it and i want to bring it back to this grey. thanks!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

nathannichols said:


> what is your sciroccos color name or code? mine was resprayed from this color to their attempt at a tornado red when i bought it and i want to bring it back to this grey. thanks!


If you mean mine, it is cirrus gray. I'll look for the code, but the formula for the paint has changed just a bit. If you search for cirrus gray in the forum you may find the post from a fellow member which has the dialed in formula.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> ok thats weird Joe's posting is 1:41 Pm today.....
> 
> what time is mine? Im posting at 1:38pm
> 
> Edit that is totally freaky, now it shows as 12:41


Hmmm, are you still set to Michigan time zone within your Vortex profile? That would be my only thought...

I know I am set to Eastern. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Hmmm, are you still set to Michigan time zone within your Vortex profile? That would be my only thought...
> 
> I know I am set to Eastern. :thumbup:


Who knows...... but Michigan is still in EST

Ok fixed the fog lights on the vanagon: Grounding issue. Fixed part of my youngest doll house: Glue issue. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Who knows...... but Michigan is still in EST


Really? Whoops!

Also, in other news, because DUKES OF HAZZARD:

http://blog.caranddriver.com/this-d...lly-accurate-right-down-to-the-crash-landing/


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Also, in other news, because DUKES OF HAZZARD:
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/this-d...lly-accurate-right-down-to-the-crash-landing/


So much awesomeness right before impact... :thumbup: :thumbup:
So much sadness for the Charger afterward... 

And did you happen to catch this jackass on the news the other day:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Really? Whoops!
> 
> Also, in other news, because DUKES OF HAZZARD:
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/this-d...lly-accurate-right-down-to-the-crash-landing/


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, was good to see that again. When I was younger I thought it was all Hollywood exaggeration, but after having raised a son in the country, it's actually pretty close to reality, with all its political incorrectness and scantily clad women. Dunnville never did offer that nice dirt ramp in the downtown. Maybe town council watched the Dukes and learned from it. The epic "HotRod" Jetta* could have been an episode all on its own on the day it was "decommissioned from service". 

*(non turbo diesel with AC/PS/all the trimmings...52Hp from the factory but the power suckers probably left about 25 of that.. and she was tired from years of abuse...she was a sweeeeeeet ride)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Really? Whoops!
> 
> Also, in other news, because DUKES OF HAZZARD:
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/this-d...lly-accurate-right-down-to-the-crash-landing/


Wow. I'm surprised that: they allowed people that close, was allowed in such a small area, it happened so close to a building and there was a large concrete column in the landing path. He did well though and was quick to regain what control he could when it landed. I was expecting it to plow into the column.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I saw this on another Forum and it seems very germain, esp to those who've ever heard of* the Church of the Free Electron*:



“Electricity is actually made up of extremely tiny particles called electrons, that you cannot see with the naked eye unless you have been drinking.” - Dave Barry


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> I saw this on another Forum and it seems very germain, esp to those who've ever heard of* the Church of the Free Electron*:
> 
> 
> 
> “Electricity is actually made up of extremely tiny particles called electrons, that you cannot see with the naked eye unless you have been drinking.” - Dave Barry


AMEN!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I saw this on another Forum and it seems very germain, esp to those who've ever heard of* the Church of the Free Electron*:
> 
> 
> 
> “Electricity is actually made up of extremely tiny particles called electrons, that you cannot see with the naked eye unless you have been drinking.” - Dave Barry


It certainly accounts for most of my brilliant wiring jobs. :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

hey scirocco*joe,

I noticed someone with your (real) name commenting on BaT... izzat you by chance?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ... with all its political incorrectness and scantily clad women...


Ahh yeah... the good 'ol days.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> hey scirocco*joe,
> 
> I noticed someone with your (real) name commenting on BaT... izzat you by chance?


Ayup! :thumbup:

Love me some BaT!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ayup! :thumbup:
> 
> Love me some BaT!


Shopping for something?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Shopping for something?


I'm always browsing...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ayup! :thumbup:
> 
> Love me some BaT!


'Twould seem we're both keeping an eye on the 'Teeners...  :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm always browsing...


Hemmings is cool too.

hemmings.com/bmw/2002tii/1916565

hemmings.com/bmw/3.0csl/1856132


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Last weekend, almost 80. Thursday, almost 80. Today? Snow.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, that's quite a bit of snow for TN. I imagine everything pretty much shut down?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow, that's quite a bit of snow for TN...


Well, he does live in 'White Bluff', so... 

But yeah, we only got about an inch here in MD.
Monday nite into Tuesday looks like it could become a real PITA though...


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow, that's quite a bit of snow for TN. I imagine everything pretty much shut down?


Yeah, it's a good bit for us. We typically see this once or twice a year. I'm not sure about shutting down... seems like the roads were warm enough that most of it melted. I drove into work this morning in the thick of it and it wasn't slick at all, but was in the pilot. (AWD SUV w/ "mountain/snowflake" rated all terrain tires)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Oops, I did a thing today that involved some money. I traded said money for this:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vw_nick said:


> Yeah, it's a good bit for us. We typically see this once or twice a year. I'm not sure about shutting down... seems like the roads were warm enough that most of it melted. I drove into work this morning in the thick of it and it wasn't slick at all, but was in the pilot. (AWD SUV w/ "mountain/snowflake" rated all terrain tires)


I had to look it up, but you are a ways from Memphis. I was stationed just outside there for a year and they cannot handle snow.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

A year older. My wife an kids took me to z wonderful bbq place in Ambler, Pa.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> 'Twould seem we're both keeping an eye on the 'Teeners...  :beer:


Indeed. Got a screen name on the BaT?



LT1M21Stingray said:


> Hemmings is cool too.


I heard that. :thumbup:

But lately, I've really been wanting a two wheeled vehicle again.

Which of course brings me to....



veetarded said:


> Oops, I did a thing today that involved some money. I traded said money for this:


Heyzeus Christee! Looks like a smoker! Not sure I'd trust myself on that.



Neptuno said:


> A year older. My wife an kids took me to z wonderful bbq place in Ambler, Pa.


Never been to ZEE BBQ place before!

:laugh:

Looking forward to a couple of feet of snow tomorrow!

:thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Indeed. Got a screen name on the BaT?


neunfünfeins.
As in Typ '9-5-1' = 944 Turbo. BaT was one of the places I'd frequented during my search. :thumbup:
I was browsing Mk1 Sciroccos long before that, but they're few and far between. 
Now I just like to keep tabs on 9_4s, 9_8s, and the occasional Mk1 VW that looks interesting .


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Joe zee bbq is French-like


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Joe zee bbq is French-like


Oo la la! Trés bien!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Heyzeus Christee! Looks like a smoker! Not sure I'd trust myself on that.


It is indeed a 2 stroke. It has the sound of "I'm going to the hospital" coupled with the smell of "F you ozone layer!"


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veetarded said:


> It is indeed a 2 stroke. It has the sound of "I'm going to the hospital" coupled with the smell of "F you ozone layer!"


I Googled the machine not knowing anything about it except that it looks bada$$, and wow, that thing is bada$$!

I would quickly get into trouble on it...


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Rust never sleeps*

I wish it would warm the frack up so I can finish cutting out my old suspension. I have new H&R's and new front shocks. The bolts holding the steering knuckle to the old shock tower were so flipping rusted I had to cut them apart. :banghead: Rustbelt cars suck to work on. 

In other news I have a temp/learning driver that wants to fix her Scirocco. Zoe has also expressed that she wants a sticker for the hatch indicating that it is DHS. :what:

How the frack is everyone?!?


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Do you people work?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

What does «DHS» mean?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oo la la! Trés bien!


You forgot:

La ligne maginot est infranchissable
Merde!
Damnés allemands

& toujours gai

oh, well. c'est la vie


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

For all you Alfa Romeo Giuiuiuiuiuiuiulia fans from a couple pages back...

[*cough* Joe *cough*]

https://www.blipshift.com/

If you want one hurry... gone after Friday


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I would quickly get into trouble on it...


Not as much trouble as you're going to be in if I come back and there's not a GD picture at the top of this page! :sly:

:laugh:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

StaHiMooney said:


> Do you people work?



We work, we just don't sleep much.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Not as much trouble as you're going to be in if I come back and there's not a GD picture at the top of this page!


Sacre Bleu!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> You forgot:
> 
> La ligne maginot est infranchissable
> Merde!
> ...


And Joe, the accent on the «e» in


> trés bien


is leaning on the _wong side_.

To the West Siegfried!

Like in


> Now that's tr*èèèèèèèèèèèèèè*s bien!


:beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I'm going to be spending the next 2 weeks in Peoria, IL. Oh the joy of last minute job assignments.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Cathy!, Check it out:

http://wingsacrossamerica.us/wasp/fifi.htm


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

StaHiMooney said:


> Do you people work?



Well, yes... but the NonDisclosure Agreement has me declining to answer any more than that...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Not as much trouble as you're going to be in if I come back and there's not a GD picture at the top of this page! :sly:
> 
> :laugh:





> *AHEM!*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright alright,

how do we attach a .jpg file that's stored on our PC?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

echassin said:


> Alright alright,
> 
> how do we attach a .jpg file that's stored on our PC?


No can do. you have to upload it to a photo hosting site and then copy the IMG coding and paste here. I use photobucket.com, it's free, but they do reduce the image quality. If you use the Tapatalk app on a smartphone, the app lets you upload images for free and there's no extra work for you.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Hey Cathy!, Check it out:
> 
> http://wingsacrossamerica.us/wasp/fifi.htm


I will only respond ONCE Someone TAKES OUT THE DANG CELL PHONE?GOOGLE SEARCH AND FIXES THIS PAGE. Eeeeeeeeechassin....ahem....


Nice fix there echassin! And the WASP are amazing. One of them made it known that she wished to be buried in Arlington and her family was told it was not happening. They appealed and there she rests, as she should. Many are still alive and in amazing shape. I get a picture taken with them each summer, with a thousand or so other women pilots. I have a Fifinella pin but am still not sure what to wear it on. 

On another topic....very antsy for spring...it is slow showing up but supposedly it is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. :bs:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep Tapatalk.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

veetarded said:


> Yep Tapatalk.


Still sad up there on the page top.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sooooo sorry for the delay, the top of the page is fixed


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Two things. 

First.... 
The word's largest rubber duck is making a tour this summer. Coming to a Canadian port near you! 








Roll out the welcome (bath)mat. #MamaDuck visits #owensound #midland #brockville #canada150 @BigDuckUS @CraigSamborski 


Second:
Because scheduling conflicts are a normal thing in life.... I would love to see Flogging Molly perform again (they're a damned good show.) Isaac would likely enjoy it greatly (he loves them - calls it 'Big Music.' :laugh: ) 
They're playing the State Theater in June. June 3rd, to be exact. Cincy weekend.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I'm sooooo sorry for the delay, the top of the page is fixed


:thumbup: There ya go.

Peer pressure. s'b!tch, ain't it.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> I'm sooooo sorry for the delay, the top of the page is fixed





DiezNutz said:


> :thumbup: There ya go.
> 
> Peer pressure. s'b!tch, ain't it.


Collective apologies, again from the Chassin household. It has been duly chastized (Sorry, it''ll never happen again. Pinky swear).
I had come across the comic strip, and pointed it out to E. We figured it was a good a "top 'o page" pic as any. I was able to upload it onto the computer from the e-newspaper edition, but that was as far as I could go, technology-wise. E couldn't upload it either.
We had to wait until L came home from a school outing (a Science Olympiad...something for the non-sport kids to compete in...kind of cool) so he could make use of his computer wizdardry to upload the pic onto E's page. It took the kid all of 10 seconds to upload it from a site that used photobucket type technology. The only thing that slowed the kid down was how fast his fingers could type.
These kids today. Proving themselves useful though (in spite the irony of comic strip's diss on teens was not lost on our teen as we made use of him).


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Collective apologies, again from the Chassin household. It has been duly chastized (Sorry, it''ll never happen again. Pinky swear).
> I had come across the comic strip, and pointed it out to E. We figured it was a good a "top 'o page" pic as any. I was able to upload it onto the computer from the e-newspaper edition, but that was as far as I could go, technology-wise. E couldn't upload it either.
> We had to wait until L came home from a school outing (a Science Olympiad...something for the non-sport kids to compete in...kind of cool) so he could make use of his computer wizdardry to upload the pic onto E's page. It took the kid all of 10 seconds to upload it from a site that used photobucket type technology. The only thing that slowed the kid down was how fast his fingers could type.
> These kids today. Proving themselves useful though (in spite the irony of comic strip's diss on teens was not lost on our teen as we made use of him).


:laugh: :laugh: thoroughly entertaining read. :thumbup:

A little coffee came out my nose at "photobucket type technology".
Evidently we've not yet reached the point where Photobucket can be considered 'quaint'. But at least it's made it onto the Luddites' radar map. :laugh:

Y'know, my mom still refers to CDs as "tapes". :heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Evidently we've not yet reached the point where Photobucket can be considered 'quaint'. But at least it's made it onto the Luddites' radar map. :laugh:


Luddites shun technology. We don't, we're just lazy and only learn new stuff when we really _really_ need it.

We still have flip phones...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Luddites shun technology.


And therein lies the irony. Luddites wouldn't have a radar map, see. Nor a computer.
And fun fact... the original Luddites weren't really against technology... the term "luddite" is a misnomer.



echassin said:


> We don't, we're just lazy and only learn new stuff when we really _really_ need it.
> We still have flip phones...


You mean like when you need a flatscreen TV for your holiday party? 
Yes, yes I understand. Although I'm not sure your refreshingly-honest (as usual) explanation there is helping your case. :laugh:

Just having a little fun with ya is all (also, as usual). 
Wouldn't want P's perfect set-up to have been in vain. :thumbup:

Oh look! New TOP already? (that last page went kinda quick, innit?)
Alright here's my contribution.

I know it's not nice to laugh at others' misfortune (bad karma and all)... but I can't help this one.
This just cracks me up every time I see it...

[video=youtube;Qqsm8bgilS4?t=40s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqsm8bgilS4?t=40s[/video]

I did feel worse for the guy when I learned it was a VW Gol (Gol, not Golf - VW do Brasil) and not some little ricer doofus.

Still...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Still sad up there on the page top.


Tapatalk/fone does not load like a computer apparently, so the top post of the page isn't the same as on a PC. I haven't used a computer to access vortex since the whole password thing happened...


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*DHS*

DHS stands for Dead Homie Storage? No that's not quite it...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Too easy.

This is an annual semi-local event.

http://frozendeadguydays.org/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frozen_Dead_Guy_Days


Nederland is... too near The PR of Boulder. Nuff said.

:laugh:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Too easy.
> 
> This is an annual semi-local event.
> 
> ...


Why some people need insane reasons to drink beer, listen to live music and do stupid $hit I will never know :screwy:

Looks like fun though, I'm in


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Too easy.
> 
> This is an annual semi-local event.
> 
> ...





ydrogs said:


> Why some people need insane reasons to drink beer, listen to live music and do stupid $hit I will never know :screwy:
> 
> Looks like fun though, I'm in


It looks like a variation on the "Irish wake" type send off.
I'd be cool with something like that.:thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I'd be *cool* with something like that.:thumbup:


Good place & time for it... or did you not mean to leave an option for punishment? :screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Some of you may have seen this floating around on the Book of Faces - but, also, maybe not. 

Go to the O'Reilly Auto Parts website. Enter *121G* in the 'search' box. 
Trust me on this. It's well worth it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

cuppie said:


> Some of you may have seen this floating around on the Book of Faces - but, also, maybe not. Go to the O'Reilly Auto Parts website. Enter *121G* in the 'search' box. Trust me on this. It's well worth it.


 Damn, I need to go stock up on Banana Peels!...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I'd be cool with something like that.:thumbup:





Eistreiber said:


> Good place & time for it... or did you not mean to leave an option for punishment? :screwy: :laugh:


Ever the opportunist, eh Karl? :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Go to the O'Reilly Auto Parts website. Enter *121G* in the 'search' box.
> Trust me on this. It's well worth it.


That is awesome and well done.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So who knows much of anything about removing fabric from the front seatbacks? It's something I've never tackled in all my years of messing with these cars and the time has come.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> So who knows much of anything about removing fabric from the front seatbacks? It's something I've never tackled in all my years of messing with these cars and the time has come.


Oooooo! Ooooooo! I do! I do! Call on me! Call on me!

It's easy to see how it goes once you get the seat back off the lower seat (two clips). IIRC, bend the metal tines along the bottom to free the cloth, take off some hog clips, and the rest will follow.

The only trick is to get the headrest mounts off. They snap into top of the seatback. To compress the snapping mechanism, you push a socket over the inner end and it pushes them out.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The 121G was pretty good. It brought back flashbacks of a decent era. 
I was able to find it easily, but when E typed 121G he only got a site showing gaskets and such. Good to see a company with a sense of humor.

@ Daun, are you planning on changing the way da 'Ho styles herself?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ice-Karl!, Ice-Karl!, Check it out; http://nypost.com/2016/12/29/massive-anomaly-lurks-beneath-ice-in-antarctica/


> Massive ‘anomaly’ lurks beneath ice in Antarctica


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

cuppie said:


> Go to the O'Reilly Auto Parts website. Enter *121G* in the 'search' box.


OK, cool, funny, all that & yay. Not to get all didactive and stuff (go look it up!) but shouldn't that be "121G*w*"? Just the "G" by itself could mean anything from Giga- to Gooseschmitt.



DiezNutz said:


> Ever the opportunist, eh Karl? :laugh:


Ayup. Wondering when (if) anyone would get that one. I can never walk by a usable straight line. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Ice-Karl!, Ice-Karl!, Check it out; http://nypost.com/2016/12/29/massive-anomaly-lurks-beneath-ice-in-antarctica/


AvP arena. This is old news.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_vs._Predator_(film)

:beer:

Nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ scirocco*joe: check your email.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Not to get all didactive and stuff (go look it up!) but shouldn't that be "121G*W*"? Just the "G" by itself could mean anything from Giga- to Gooseschmitt.


I had the same nit to pick. :thumbup:
Now mind your capitalization of proper nouns - FTFY.
The official SI symbol is 'W', in honor of one James Watt.



Eistreiber said:


> Ayup. Wondering when (if) anyone would get that one. I can never walk by a usable straight line. :laugh:


I seem to seldom let you down in that regard. Kinda scary, innit.

Be afraid, Vortex. Be very afraid.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> The 121G was pretty good. It brought back flashbacks of a decent era.
> I was able to find it easily, but when E typed 121G he only got a site showing gaskets and such. Good to see a company with a sense of humor.


Did anyone see the joke continuation? 



O'Reilly Auto Parts said:


> Upgrade Kits available: Part # 121GMF


I mean, Mr. Fusion? Amazing!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> I had the same nit to pick. :thumbup:
> Now mind your capitalization of proper nouns - FTFY.
> The official SI symbol is 'W', in honor of one James Watt.


Yes, you're right. My bad, my brain's default "James Watt" is the one that used to work for Reagan, which is demeaning to all involved. Perhaps we could have that one exhumed and cooked down? Oh... nevermind, he's still alive. Hmm... so is Dick Cheney. Hmm.

But let's go look and see watt we find (go ahead, make my day).

Well, now we're phuqued. Per Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orders_of_magnitude_(power)

kilowatts > kW (10 to the 3rd power, ie; 1,000); lower, then upper-case

but megawatt or greater is conventionally both letters uppercase > MW

Hmm... lower values; down in the sub watt range are lower, then upper case. Bastids.

Milliwatt/ mW (10 to the -3, ie; 1/1,000th)
Microwatt/ jm(scrunched)W (10 to the -6, > 1/1,000,000th)
Nanowatt/ nW (10 to the -9, > 1/1,000,000.000th)
Picowatt/ pW (10 to the -12, > 1/1,000,000,000,000th)

und so weiter zu:

Attowatt/ aW (10 to the -18, > 1/1,000,000,000,000,000,000th)
Zeptowatt/ zW(10 to the -21, > 1/1,000 000,000,000,000,000,000th)
Yactowatt/ who frigging cares?W (10 to the -64, > 1/1,000 000,000,000,000,000,000,000th)

Looks inconsistent to me, and weren't the last three a comedy trio back in the 30's and 40's?

Not like I'm any kind of electrical expert; more like a show pony that knows a trick or two (do NOT call me Wilbur, OK?).

1] Basic electrics:

The Indian sees the eagle over the rabbit.
The rabbit sees the eagle over the Indian.
The Eagle sees the rabbit and the Indian on the same level.

It's Ohm's law; let I = current in amps, R = resistance, and V (eagle) = electro-magnetic force aka: volts.

I = V/R, R = V/I, V = I * R

2] Or how 'bout the old color code mnemonics? Not at all PC. I have to write it out (won't here), but still useful for sorting; black, blue, brown, green/ grey, orange, purple, red, white, yellow into to the industry standard sequence of black 0, brown 1, red 2, orange 3, yellow 4, green 5, blue 6, purple 7, grey 8, white 9. And then gold, silver, none for the tolerances.

I hear Heathkit is still in business. Vive la Resistance! And GW capacitors, too. Bwah-ha-ha-ha-ha! 




DiezNutz said:


> Kinda scary, innit. Be afraid, Vortex. Be very afraid.


:laugh: Movie lines, heh. I saw "_Alien_" when it was new, y'all buncha puppies! Remember... in space... no one can hear you phart.

If they'd used used that for an advertising tagline it woulda been a whole different movie, and probably starred John Candy instead of Sigourney Weaver. Just saying.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> mind your capitalization of proper nouns


Only here, it doesn't matter in Costa Rica


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Yes, you're right. My bad, my brain's default "James Watt" is the one that used to work for Reagan, which is demeaning to all involved. Perhaps we could have that one exhumed and cooked down? Oh... nevermind, he's still alive. Hmm... so is Dick Cheney. Hmm.
> 
> But let's go look and see watt we find (go ahead, make my day).
> 
> ...


Ouch, my eyes...they burn.
WTF was all that? I couldn't even read it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Yes, you're right. My bad, my brain's default "James Watt" is the one that used to work for Reagan, which is demeaning to all involved. Perhaps we could have that one exhumed and cooked down? Oh... nevermind, he's still alive. Hmm... so is Dick Cheney. Hmm.
> 
> But let's go look and see watt we find (go ahead, make my day).
> 
> ...


Funny, I was just making a comment about Bruce And I knew why Bruce was named Bruce...it was after Bruce of course. :biggrinsanta:  Because the original Jaws was a big deal back in the day, when I saw it at the theatre. 42 years ago. God I am as old as dirt.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if it's because I'm dense or if it's because I'm normal,

but I do _not_ understand what's going on


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> (do NOT call me Wilbur, *right*?)


ftfy


> 1] Basic electrics:
> 
> The Indian sees the eagle over the rabbit.
> The rabbit sees the eagle over the Indian.
> The Eagle sees the rabbit and the Indian on the same level.


And the coyote scratches his head...

ToP ownage edit:










Bonus one, for Ice-K:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

onurB said:


> And the coyote scratches his head...


...wondering if having fur, fowl, or flathead for lunch. What's the correct wine? Side dish? Sauce? Dessert?

It's a mnenomic for Ohm's law. I already said that. Math. Volts & amps & resistance, oh my. Sometimes it's useful for one to know that before grasping opposing poles of an electrical source so one doesn't get a quick lesson in unplanned cardiac defibrillation. Or non- fibrillation. If there's smoke coming out of your ribcage and somebody is going for BBQ sauce... that's game over.


onurB, pic plizz? Of whatever. Coyotes are cool if you don't mess with 'em.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

hmm... so are killer B's (they just have a bad reputation).

In the following video, there is a good scene. Skip to and start paying attention attention at about 02:42, I have no idea of the car's driver, navigator, or course it was on. Or even what kind of car. Just trust me on this one.

02:44 Intro

02:46 losing it into the woods & weeds

02:49 headed for the fence

02:50 car, meet fence.

02:53 "Uh-oh..." [ what freaking accent is that? ]

03:00- 03 push the log out of the windshield and drive on

Crazy SOB's driving killer B's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpeA-UwdZpE

:laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Eistreiber said:


> onurB, pic plizz? Of whatever. Coyotes are cool if you don't mess with 'em.


I haven't seen a coyote in years. Though I hear them sometimes...
Best I could do on that theme, is a dead racoon? Or a skunk.

I could do an effort and try to snap a pic of a yawning bear, awaking from hibernation and aiming for the nearest tavern for a free launch.

No.

Fixed.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...<a pedantic study on SI Unit prefixes, followed by a superfluous reference to the old RETMA 4-band color-coding scheme>...


You do realize that I'm an EE, right... :sly: (with a minor in ME)...
Quoting that stuff to me is as pointless as singing 'Dem Bones' to Doc over there... :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> V (eagle) = electro-magnetic force aka: volts...


Ehh, not so fast there *EisWilbur*... 
I believe you meant to reference electro*motive* force (EMF), which incidentally is not a "force" at all.
Electromagnetic force (aka Lorentz Force) is something else entirely.



EisWilbur said:


> I hear Heathkit is still in business.


A good bit of my Dad's test equipment back in the day was Heathkit.
I have his O-scope that he built on our dining room table when I was about 8. I "helped" build it - mostly sorted components, soldered a couple things he let me do.
I was half decent at soldering by age 6.



echassin said:


> I don't know if it's because I'm dense or if it's because I'm normal,
> but I do _not_ understand what's going on


That's okay. Noone probably knew WTF you were talking about the other day when you referred to the "distal end" of a rubber gasket.
I guess that evens things up. :laugh:



EisWilbur said:


> so one doesn't get a quick lesson in unplanned cardiac defibrillation. Or non- fibrillation.


I believe the word you're fumbling for is simply "fibrillation".
_De-_fibrillation is the action you take to (hopefully) un-fibrillate.

There, now both sides can be happy. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> Ehh, not so fast there *EisWilbur*...


I came across Eissilber (see your Audi color options).
And I came across Eiswein (see your wine drinking options. Quite tasty, I've had some. Pricey though).

But I ain't never heard of no EisWilber before.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Funny, I was just making a comment about Bruce And I knew why Bruce was named Bruce...it was after Bruce of course. :biggrinsanta:  Because the original Jaws was a big deal back in the day, when I saw it at the theatre. 42 years ago. God I am as old as dirt.


E and I had to look up the connection between Bruce and Jaws. We had forgotten that little tidbit.
Don't feel old yet. I remember _walking_ to the neighborhood movie theater (note spelling difference...theatre is much classier, IMO) because once upon a time _all_ neighborhoods had their own theaters. 
There was no need for parking lots. Back in the day ya hoofed it to just about anything ya needed (that's the beauty of city living). At best, ya might hop on the bus to go to some other neighborhood show.
There was one movie playing all summer, and if you wanted to be entertained, you'd go to see it over and over again.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Oooooo! Ooooooo! I do! I do! Call on me! Call on me!
> 
> It's easy to see how it goes once you get the seat back off the lower seat (two clips). IIRC, bend the metal tines along the bottom to free the cloth, take off some hog clips, and the rest will follow.
> 
> The only trick is to get the headrest mounts off. They snap into top of the seatback. To compress the snapping mechanism, you push a socket over the inner end and it pushes them out.


Thanks. I got it, and finally changed out the driver's side fabric where the bolster had been worn through. Also while I was working on interior stuffs, I swapped out the clock for a functioning unit (and have now decided I need to do the same to the oil temp gauge as the needle colors are WAY off from each other now.) annnnd gave her a major vacuuming. Next is to mount the front spoiler that you so masterfully fixed / crafted, and see if I can make the horns work.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(It's important to know Watt is going on...)

btw- V don't = no Eagle, it can only mean 'Vulture'. 

Keep it straight there kWilbur...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> hmm... so are killer B's (they just have a bad reputation).
> 
> In the following video, there is a good scene. Skip to and start paying attention attention at about 02:42, I have no idea of the car's driver, navigator, or course it was on. Or even what kind of car. Just trust me on this one.
> 
> ...


Oh I loved the one where buddy parks on the parked guy's trunk, other guy gets out, utters what can be loosely translated as, "WTF dude?" ; driver gives 'er and drives away.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

DiezNutz said:


> the "distal end" of a rubber gasket.


Humanely translated, it means «sphincter».
:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

onurB said:


> Humanely translated, it means «sphincter».
> :laugh:


Huh, I guess I don't realize when I'm using Shop Talk.

Distal=far or lower end
Proximal=near or upper end

That is all


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Next is to mount the front spoiler


Funny you mention that, I'm actually working on Marlene's airdam as we speak


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

echassin said:


> Huh, I guess I don't realize when I'm using Shop Talk.
> 
> Distal=far or lower end
> Proximal=near or upper end
> ...


That is one of many things which make this forum...particuliar. :thumbup:

One day I was discussing with a co-worker ( civil engineer) and I mentionned venturi effect, and he was skeptical when I told him I read about this on a car forum ( my field is miles away from anything involving physics...).

For me this forum is the opposite of a car guy cliché, and I like it.
I mean, just try to post without punctuate appropriately and some grammar nazi ( not aiming at anyone here) will slam you out...:laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> But I ain't never heard of no EisWilber before.


Well now you have. 
He said "don't call me Wilbur". The rest logically follows. 

I mean ferchrissakes, the quickest way to get me to do something, is to tell me NOT to!  :thumbup:



echassin said:


> Distal=far or lower end


I've only heard this term when I go to the dentist. :-F
Distal = outside of teefs
Lingual = inside (tongue side) of teefs

Honestly there's not a GD thing wrong with "inside" and "outside" surface of a tooth, just say those!! :banghead:
I guess using the hoity-toity obscure adjectives is how they justify their billing rates. 



onurB said:


> One day I was discussing with a co-worker ( civil engineer) and I mentionned venturi effect, and he was skeptical when I told him I read about this on a car forum ( my field is miles away from anything involving physics...).


WTH does a civil engineer know about physics, anyway. :laugh:
There's a running joke that aerospace engineers build weapons.
Civil engineers build targets. 



onurB said:


> I mean, just try to post without punctuate appropriately and some grammar nazi ( not aiming at anyone here) will slam you out...:laugh:


heh heh. you got that right.

by the way, you misspelled 'punctuating' and you could stand to have another comma after 'appropriately'. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

These are my people...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh my lawd... I don't check in for a couple of days and y'all have enough spin going to confuse a stoned mathematician who moonlights as an astrologer.



DiezNutz said:


> ...Distal = outside of teefs
> Lingual = inside (tongue side) of teefs
> 
> Honestly there's not a GD thing wrong with "inside" and "outside" surface of a tooth, just say those!! :banghead:
> I guess using the hoity-toity obscure adjectives is how they justify their billing rates.


...yeah, and who else uses a preponderance of Latin?

LAWYERS! That's who. Billing by Ad Nauseum; no connection or conspiracy here, just move along folks; nothing to see... :laugh:








TBerk said:


> These are my people...


Hiya Tosha! Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. :laugh: + :beer: + :screwy: and then some.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

onurB said:


> Bonus one, for Ice-K:


That is so... utterly, definitively French. It's like snails sauteed with some sort of goat cheese on the Maginot Line whilst wearing a beret and studying a Deutsche-Franco phrasebook, listening to Nina Simone, and smoking something rolled up out of gutter scrapings French.

Mon dieu qui est parfait. Merci. 


Except that on further review (something was bugging me about that track layout & the FR/R overhangs, they're distinctive) it's a US M-29 Weasel with a superstructure tacked on top. So it's not actually "French" french, just looks like it. It was built & engined by Studebaker, maybe that explains it. Or not.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> You do realize that I'm an EE, right... :sly: (with a minor in ME)...


I do now.



DiezNutz said:


> Quoting that stuff to me is as pointless as singing 'Dem Bones' to Doc over there... :laugh:


OK, but... it isn't obsolete; just because hardly anyone outside of old Commies uses surface mount stuff doesn't mean that the *idea* of setting a numerical- color code is useless.

Think about this: computers think in binary, 0's & 1's. Now, what if they can think as fast as thinking in hex? [ blue, green, yellow, orange, red, purple ], or octal [ those plus white & black ]. These are all fairly simple colors, right? Not like "turquoise" vs. "sea-green". And what the bloody hell color is "puce" anyway?

Screw binary. The next big tech plateau for processor speed will be in number base used, and single bit of data to communicate it. Hex (6), octal (8), decimal (10), hexi-decimal (16), or better. No one cares how the machine thinks as long as it's fast. Make a processor that runs on colors rather than simple + or - electrical charge and it'll be like putting a model T Ford against a GT-40.

Most of which will be wasted on spam, pROn, and YouTube... but it's the thought that counts, eh?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> I believe the word you're fumbling for is simply "fibrillation".
> _De-_fibrillation is the action you take to (hopefully) un-fibrillate.


Nah, that's OK; I appreciate your attempt to correct what you thought was an error, but I used the word I intended as I intended.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Oh I loved the one where buddy parks on the parked guy's trunk, other guy gets out, utters what can be loosely translated as, "WTF dude?" ; driver gives 'er and drives away.


Agreed. Wasn't there a Rally some years back known as "POR"?, [for "Press On Regardless"].

No blood no foul and the engine is running... OK punch it! :thumbup: That trunk lid is never gonna play the piano again...

Bodyshops in areas where there were Rallys must've drooled over the event.

Hospitals too, though. Notice how the crowds are often in the road? I'm no bigot but if one doesn't know enough to get out of the way of a 2500 lb object moving at very high speed on an 'iffy' basis of traction... well, time to thin the herd, ya know?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Bodyshops in areas where there were Rallys must've drooled over the event.
> 
> Not hospitals, though. Notice how the crowds are often in the road? I'm no bigot but if one doesn't know enough to get out of the way of a 2500 lb object moving at very high speed on an 'iffy' basis of traction... well, time to thin the herd, ya know?


FTFY: Hospitals only drool over folks with good insurance.

I'm gonna guess that the kinda guy who gets hit by a rally car is also the kinda guy who doesn't bother with health insurance, so everyone gets to stay up all night for _free_. Yippee.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Except that on further review (something was bugging me about that track layout & the FR/R overhangs, they're distinctive) it's a US M-29 Weasel with a superstructure tacked on top. So it's not actually "French" french, just looks like it. It was built & engined by Studebaker, maybe that explains it. Or not.


Correct.
What would France do without the USA... we've figuratively and literally liberated them from the ends of the Earth.  :laugh:



TBerk said:


> These are my people...


:beer:



Eistreiber said:


> Think about this: computers think in binary, 0's & 1's.


Sort of. Kind of a common misconception that digital stuff is "just all 1's and 0's".
Implies that all of those 1's and 0's have equal weighting, and they do not. CPUs perform many operations in parallel on many bits simultaneously.
In simple terms, it's why your 64-bit CPU is a hell of alot more capable than your old 16/32-bit CPU ever was, and it's not nearly all because it "runs faster".

Computers have been communicating in orders above binary for years. Heard of Ethernet? 
The common Gigabit variety is a quinary (5-level) signal. I.e., each 'bit' has not two possible states, but five.
The 10-Gigabit variety has 16 levels. Thar be ye Hexadecimal communication!  (or 'Hex' for short... which in the processor field is never interpreted to mean '6', as 6 is not a power of 2)



Eistreiber said:


> Most of which will be wasted on spam, pROn, and YouTube... but it's the thought that counts, eh?


True. You forgot VWVortex. 



Eistreiber said:


> Nah, that's OK; I appreciate your attempt to correct what you thought was an error, but I used the word I intended as I intended.
> But thanks anyway.


I see that now. I actually misread what you wrote the first time, so your snarky assessment of my response is in fact, accurate... and therefore not snarky whatsoever.  :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Correct.
> What would France do without the USA... we've figuratively and literally liberated them from the ends of the Earth.
> 
> 
> ...


#1: Va te faire foutre, Salaud 

#2: Accurate and snarky are not mutually exclusive. Sheesh, do I have to explain _everything_?!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> #1: Va te faire foutre, Salaud
> #2: Accurate and snarky are not mutually exclusive. Sheesh, do I have to explain _everything_?!



Hey I'm proud to say that I learned that expression _en France_ (Toulouse, to be precise) from a nice young French couple, when I was 16. :thumbup: Donc... Je t'emmerde! 
I wondered which one of you was going to take the bait first... you did not disappoint. :laugh:
Blow it out your distal end 
:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

[ edit for ToP ] ---- > Despite the following textual opinions, Scarlett ain't too bad to gaze upon:












btw- CinemaSins presents: *Everything Wrong With White Olympus House Has Fallen Down*: <--- This was the original focus of my post, but it seems to have gotten away from me;

https://youtu.be/l_ePFctnIqo?list=PLMWfZxj1nTkQBy4AeRGG4xH5d2IIApNP j
[video]https://youtu.be/l_ePFctnIqo?list=PLMWfZxj1nTkQBy4AeRGG4xH5d2IIApNP j[/video]

Now then, back to your originally scheduled Totally Non-Sequitur.

PS; I payed to see Logan on the Big Screen, snuck in to see Ghost in the Machine.









- Logan is a trip because all the hype I read prior to, was basically true; it's not your typical Comic Book movie.

It's a few films derived and stewed down together and if anybody gives any of the characters any crap about the level of violence; the dude has metal claws that extend from his arms. Get over it. 

That, needlessly, said, I'd speak more on it later but as a swan song to Hugh Jackman and Captain Picard bowing out of the franchise, it was a half-way decent way to wrap things up. As I said, maybe more to follow...



> *otoh*


- Ghost in the Machine was a waste of a good opportunity to bring the (basically) already decently made Anime Film to a Live Action version. I've head about the 'whitewashing' by casting Miz Daizy, er Scarlett, but I think it's a decent job of casting. I've gone back and have been spot checking a little the animated 'original', itself a change from the original Manga source btw, and the Major didn't look super Asian, not pronouncedly so. 
(See Here for a comparison … 

The biggest trouble the film has is the 'I have to put my stamp on things/ Need to change for, I don't know, Changes' Sake or something?...' fracking that the Writers and Director (Producers?, who's to blame here?) feel the need to do to a perfectly good piece of story-telling that the cartoon was, Something that they thought so highly of enough in the first place to do another film on the subject. 

The Original wasn't so messed up that it needed fixing, but it's also true the Anime version could have stood a little 'massaging', esp given the big bucks they threw at this remake. 
But it wasn’t broke, so it didn’t need fix’n.

Anywho, substantially altered nearly beyond recognition is a poor stewardship of a seminal and iconic work. 

So Schtupid...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_ePFctnIqo&index=192&list=PLMWfZxj1nTkQBy4AeRGG4xH5d2IIApNPj


Post the raw URL of the YT page itself, not the 'Share' link... and then you can own the TOP properly :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(Yeep!, i had no idea it was ToP...) 

Working on it now...

[ edit ] - Hows That fer *Off Topic is On Topic*?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> - Ghost in the Machine was a waste of a good opportunity to bring the (basically) already decently made Anime Film to a Live Action version. I've head about the 'whitewashing' by cast Miz Daizy, er Scarlett but I think it's a decent job of casting. I've gone back and have been spot checking a little the animated 'original', itself a change from the original Manga source btw, and the Major didn't look super Asian, not pronouncedly so.
> (See Here for a comparison …
> 
> The biggest trouble the film has is the 'I have to put my stamp on things/ Need to change for, I don't know, Changes' Sake or something?...' fracking that the Writers and Director (Producers?, who's to blame here?) feel the need to do to a perfectly good piece of story-telling that the cartoon was, Something that they thought so highly of enough in the first place to do another film on the subject.
> ...


You mean Ghost in the Shell? I haven't seen it yet, but I'm told it was good, but her hair is wrong and Batou's ocular implants shouldn't be removable, and that's what I can see from the trailers. I think the Laughing Man story line would have made a better movie than the original, the characters and world are more fleshed out.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> You mean Ghost in the Shell? I haven't seen it yet, but I'm told it was good, but her hair is wrong and Batou's ocular implants shouldn't be removable, and that's what I can see from the trailers. I think the Laughing Man story line would have made a better movie than the original, the characters and world are more fleshed out.



I _think_ I _know_ what the hell movie I saw on the screen, it was just two days ago, I mean, sheesh!... :sly:










(I hope people are correctly interpreting my tongue in cheek for the mea culpa it's meant to be.)


btw- ***SPOILERs*** Batou's eyes undergo a certain 'before & after' transition


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, let's see, Ghost in the Shell came out on Friday to big hype and has had 3 anime movies so far and at least 3 anime series and has Scarlett Johansson cast as the main character in the live action version, you, apparently, watched a movie called Ghost in the Machine, that I had not seen anything about, but which has a character named Scarlett. You can see how I could make that mistake.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E and I were hoping to play hooky today and maybe chillax by going to see a movie mid day.
Nuthin' good out there, IMO. 
I have noted that most movies today have a pattern (click on any movie trailer to test this out) where you'll get a massively impressive CGI scene, followed by a close up of the actor's face, then CGI, then face, then CGI, then someone else's face, and so on and so forth for the entire length of the movie. Lame.
Gimme a 40's film noir any day (Double Indemnity, my fav), or a mechanical Bruce (aka Jaws, as noted by Punchbug earlier) munching on people, or even the Muppets running around. Anything but this tiresome routine of CGI, face, CGI, face...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> (Yeep!, i had no idea it was ToP...)
> 
> Working on it now...
> 
> [ edit ] - Hows That fer *Off Topic is On Topic*?


Nicely done Sir :thumbup::thumbup:

Scarlett has a degree of smoking hotness for every taste:
Innocent: 'The Island'
Seductive: 'Match Point'
Manipulative: 'Don Jon'
Ass-Kicking: any Avengers-based flick with Black Widow


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Well, let's see, Ghost in the Shell came out on Friday to big hype and has had 3 anime movies so far and at least 3 anime series and has Scarlett Johansson cast as the main character in the live action version, you, apparently, watched a movie called Ghost in the Machine, that I had not seen anything about, but which has a character named Scarlett. You can see how I could make that mistake.



Sorry T; I have pretty consistently Dyslexia-swapped these two titles ('Machine' & 'Shell') for like, forever... :facepalm:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Sorry T; I have pretty consistently Dyslexia-swapped these two titles ('Machine' & 'Shell') for like, forever... :facepalm:


No worries, because during my digging around I found there were 3 movies called Ghost in the Machine. 1992 a Horror/Detective flick, 2009 No idea how to describe this one, about a possibly overweight girl with low self esteem and a verbally abusive father who meets a talking tractor:what::facepalm:, and a Sci-Fi flick that opened two weeks ago and sounds rather interesting, but I can't find it in any theaters:thumbup:......:banghead:.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


>





pchassin said:


> E and I were hoping to play hooky today and maybe chillax by going to see a movie mid day.
> Nuthin' good out there, IMO.
> I have noted that most movies today have a pattern (click on any movie trailer to test this out) where you'll get a massively impressive CGI scene, followed by a close up of the actor's face, then CGI, then face, then CGI, then someone else's face, and so on and so forth for the entire length of the movie. Lame.
> Gimme a 40's film noir any day (Double Indemnity, my fav), or a mechanical Bruce (aka Jaws, as noted by Punchbug earlier) munching on people, or even the Muppets running around. Anything but this tiresome routine of CGI, face, CGI, face...


To elaborate on P's complaint, I submit that nothing we are presented with is "real" anymore. To wit: in the image above, the black patterns in the eyes above are perfect mirror images of each other, i.e.: lazy photoshop.

When K was a baby, we had a huge pic taken for our front hall of P holding him. They photoshopped her teeth and the whites of her eyes totally white, removed all freckles and lines, etc... The pic looked like any anonymous magazine cover. We had them undo all of it and they were as surprised we wanted that as we were that they had done it in the first place. It's just the way things are now :thumbdown:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Recet Movie follow-up;

IN an article here:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...-whitewashing-critics-kept-crowds-away-990661 

… there was talk of what was keeping the turn-out low, inc a backlash aginst the casting, (which Isn’t Really the Biggest Deal), but some of the folks in charge of stuff (Studio Execs) don’t get it. To wit-

"*I think in the end we did an OK job with the fan base, many of them came out,*" says Megan Colligan, Paramount president of worldwide distribution and marketing. "*But this movie wasn't allowed to just be a movie*." <-- (emphasis mine...)

Well, thats what you get for expecting the property was going to turn out ‘_just a Movie._..’ 
Ya Dumb F*ck. ←-sorry, but they messed with a classic, something w/ a great deal of potential to both satisfy AND make huge pots o’ dough and they Fubar’d it.

I think there are still films for grownups being made, but we are on the brink of the Summer Blockbuster Season, so hold on to your inner ear canals, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Scarlett has a degree of smoking hotness for every taste:


Agreed without elaboration. That's a minefield over there.


@DiezNutz; check your email.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Driveby*

Hello again...
I know I popped in mumbled something inappropriate and disappeared again. I need help tho. I killed the rear control arm bracket where the sway bar attaches and I cannot for the life of me find the part number or a place that sells the part. Any help would be appreciated.

Also... will driving it without it installed harm anything? (for a short period of time)

Chris

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

StaHiMooney said:


> Hello again...
> I know I popped in mumbled something inappropriate and disappeared again. I need help tho. I killed the rear control arm bracket where the sway bar attaches and I cannot for the life of me find the part number or a place that sells the part. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Also... will driving it without it installed harm anything? (for a short period of time)
> ...


Like this?
http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/130643

And this?
http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/130649


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Like this?
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/130643
> 
> And this?
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/130649


Sorry but no. Front control arms go into the frame on the one end and there's a bracket on the other. It holds the control arm bushings and also the (front) sway bar goes through there.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

StaHiMooney said:


> Sorry but no. Front control arms go into the frame on the one end and there's a bracket on the other. It holds the control arm bushings and also the (front) sway bar goes through there.


Not so fast... I think there was a lack of appropriate detail in your question. 
I interpreted it exactly the same as silverspeedbuggy... a reasonable assumption.

The rear control arm mounting bracket itself isn't hard to find, either alone or as part of a kit. 171 407 169.

But I believe 171 411 331 is what you're looking for. Good luck, it's NLA even from VW.
There used to be a nice aftermarket/OEM kit that included all the sway bar clamps and hardware as well, but I haven't seen those in some years.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

So, for clarity's sake, you are talking about a part for the *Front Sway Bar.* (right?)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> So, for clarity's sake, you are talking about a part for the *Front Sway Bar.* (right?)


Yeah, I believe he was. And in all fairness, he did say 'control arm' not 'trailing arm', although it's not a given that everyone uses accurate terminology 100% of the time.

It was that word 'rear' that threw us, plus, rear sway bar clamps are more likely to need replacing than fronts.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Woot! I have toys from the Netherlands. Thanks Joost.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Came into this thread looking for good information and better humor.

Left satisfied.

:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

tmechanic said:


> Woot! I have toys from the Netherlands. Thanks Joost.


Yeah, saw some of those whole there last May.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> @DiezNutz; check your email.


Back atcha', Home Skillet :beer:



scirocco*joe said:


> Came into this thread looking for good information and better humor.
> *Left satisfied.*
> :thumbup:


I see.
Can we get a fresh hot towel delivered to Mr. Mair over there please? Kthanks.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

StaHiMooney said:


> Sorry but no. Front control arms go into the frame on the one end and there's a bracket on the other. It holds the control arm bushings and also the (front) sway bar goes through there.


Got some if you can't find one local :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I'm going to be in Upland, CA from May1 to May12, my boss is pimping me out hardcore. Actually it's for training on a Mass Spec machine.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Hit me up Brian. I'm slammed at work but would be cool to see you. Dinner or something...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> It was that word 'rear' that threw us, plus, rear sway bar clamps are more likely to need replacing than fronts.


In other words; besides the usual suspects, sources, and suppliers, you might wanna check a Playtex catalogue. For "rear sway bar clamps" you just might get lucky. Check "bras" too (as long as you're there anyway); but insist on ventilated, otherwise you'll rust out the leading edge of the hood, and around the headlights.


Just gonna leave this here....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> ...looking for good information and better humor.


[ ahem ] Q: Do you know why cannibals don't eat clowns?

A: Because they taste funny.


You mean like that, or worse? I can do worse! :laugh:

Richard 'Dick' Nixon, Jimmy Carter, and Bill Clinton are on a small boat outta Miami with three hired bikini-clad company... um, no, nevermind; looks political and potentially sexist but is merely inevitable, given the personages involved. Funny, though, maybe 4/5.

Three businessmen; a German, an American, and a latter-day Russian... um, no, nevermind. Takes some knowledge of history, gets complictaed fast. Very funny with cleats on, about 3/5 or so.

A Rabbi flying from Tel Aviv to San Diego the hard way meets a Taiwanese diplomat and they have drinks... um, no, nevermind. Reflective, which always makes people get all tense and wadded. Um, 2/5.

Hmm...

OK. Here we go, got a good one. So... this baby harp seal walks into a club...

That ^ WAS the punchline, joke's done and finished. 5/5, and quick at it too!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok Karl...

Q: What was the elephant doing on the freeway?

A: About 5 mph.

Who started this anyway???

So I have an on-topic (and therefore off-topic in this thread) question: Shifter, when in reverse, pops up and over towards the 1st gear position if left to its own devices, however it will stay engaged in reverse. What am I looking at fixing / replacing / adjusting? The shifter ball assembly? Just wanted some confirmation before I go tearing into it.

And the Ho failed her test drive last night. 50 feet in she decided that brake line should be ventilated and dumped fluid all over the driveway. I was not exactly amused.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

veetarded said:


> Hit me up Brian. I'm slammed at work but would be cool to see you. Dinner or something...


You're damned right I'll hit you up while I'm out there, I should have the weekend free and during the weekdays I'm on my own after 4:30-5.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's all start our Sunday by recognizing that weekends are sacred and should not be messed with. E and I deviated from our rituals, and look how it turned out:

It began with us going into work on a Saturday to see a patient who came from St Louis. No good deed goes unpunished:

We got home feeling smug and self-satisfied because we had figured out stuff that others hadn't. As a reward, L greeted us at the door with the news that a Sheriff tried to serve E with a subpoena while we were gone, something surgeons never like. We spent the next two hours on the Web trying to figure out what was up, to no avail. E even called the Sheriff's office, and they told him the only thing they serve on weekends are restraint orders. Now, E and I sometimes get ugly, but I had to explain to him that if I were to go after him, I would not do so through legal means :sly:. So now just have to wait for the Sheriff to reappear.

In the meantime, we thought we'd use the first beautiful Spring day to clean up the yard. As a reward. the lawn tractor threw a belt, so the mower is now in pieces waiting for a new belt. Fortunately, he has three lawn tractors :screwy:.

Then E was brave enough to wash Marlene, only her second bath (she hates water). That went fine. As a reward he had to watch a semi-truck deliver a vintage 911 to the neighbor's kid. E tried, but did _not_ look happy for him.

Later, another neighbor from down the street showed up to get help with his 70's Beetle. E took him home in L's Passat and fixed the Beetle. As a reward, the Passat lost its transmission on the way home. Apparently it's something they all do and there is no DIY fix. After extensive research, we found out the car is junk. Quite the reward for all the work E and L put into it. At least now, L sees the value of learning to drive stick, something he was dead-set against. We told him, if he wants to be a "guy", he's gotta put some skin in the game and learn how to handle his own stuff. If he wants to go the metrosexual route and not fix his own stuff, he better start dressing a little purdier to snag a rich wife 

As a reward to make up for a tough day I made bread pudding comfort food which was yummy and did the job. E remorselessly took the lion's share of the whipped cream with a look on his face that said "Oh yeah? I _deserve_ it!". The rest of us agreed.​


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^Geez, what a clusterufck day that was :what:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Let's all start our Sunday by recognizing that weekends are sacred and should not be messed with. E and I deviated from our rituals, and look how it turned out:
> 
> It began with us going into work on a Saturday to see a patient who came from St Louis. No good deed goes unpunished:
> 
> ...


Oof. Hope your Sunday is better.


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

pchassin said:


> At least now, L sees the value of learning to drive stick, something he was dead-set against. We told him, if he wants to be a "guy", he's gotta put some skin in the game and learn how to handle his own stuff. If he wants to go the metrosexual route and not fix his own stuff, he better start dressing a little purdier to snag a rich wife


Too funny (and true)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> Who started this anyway???


Who didn't? [ with a nod in the general direction of Kurt Vonnegut, may he be either RIP or be hanging out on a nice beach on Tralfamadore with Montana; drinking something cold that has an umbrella in the glass, and so it goes].

Interesting coincidence; I just finished reading a collection of Theo. Sturgeon short stories, in case anyone is wondering who is Kilgore Trout I have an answer for you.




vwdaun said:


> Shifter, *when in reverse*, pops up and over towards the 1st gear position if left to its own devices, however it will *stay engaged in reverse*. What am I looking at fixing / replacing / adjusting? The shifter ball assembly? Just wanted some confirmation before I go tearing into it.


Umm... I had to read through this a couple of times; I think you're saying that the shifter lever and knob "pop up and over" but the transaxle remains engaged in reverse gear, is that correct?

How then do you shift from R to any fwd gear? In the context of what gear is or isn't engaged, NOT where the shifter is.

Not like I have a magic fix. This is something that Broke or C.A. Ron might have seen, though. Have you tried contacting them?

My intuition says "linkage", and I'd be looking at the shifter ball assembly. AFAIK that's the only part of the selection process (outside the Trans box itself) that is spring- loaded. They're only plastic, they get old and crunchy and break in entertaining ways. I changed one for a friend many years back with a '77 Rabbit; he could select all gears (R + 1- 4) but took two hands to do it, each gear was findable only via a certain path (through a dark, foggy forest on a moonless night...). Got the old ball out; what should have been 2 hemispherical pieces came out as about 10 chunks & some powder. He could still get all the gears, though...

:screwy: New ball and linkage adjustment got it back to normal H pattern and an upper left drop for R. Linkage/relay bushings were all good.



vwdaun said:


> And the Ho failed her test drive last night. 50 feet in she decided that brake line should be ventilated and dumped fluid all over the driveway. I was not exactly amused.


So... failure occurred *at low speed and in the driveway*, that you're not amused I can understand but nor should you be displeased with timing of the event. Better to lose brakes when it's merely annoying than when they're really, *really* needed. Look on the bright side, although you've had to change your plans at least you didn't have to change your underwear.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> We got home feeling smug and self-satisfied because we had figured out stuff that others hadn't. As a reward, L greeted us at the door with the news that a Sheriff tried to serve E with a subpoena while we were gone, something surgeons never like.


Gotcher' back. Let me know when and for what duration E needs an alibi; I'll swear to Gawd in a Court of Law (keeping a straight face now is painful...) that he was here and we were having beers. Well... I was having beers, E was having a pink drink. We were discussing French engineering (Maginot Line? really?), cuisine (snails? really?), and the process of political change from one administration to its successor (the guillotine? really?). OK... actually that last one is effective, but I'm speaking as a Kraut. The only difference between a german from old Berlin (Germany) and a german from New Berlin, TX, USA is that the former hums the_ Horst Wessel Lied_, the latter hums Jerry Jeff Walker's _Up Against the Wall, ******* Mother_.




pchassin said:


> E even called the Sheriff's office, and they told him the only thing they serve on weekends are restraint orders. Now, E and I sometimes get ugly, but I had to explain to him that if I were to go after him, I would not do so through legal means :sly:. .


Legal- schmeagle. If the cops were after you for something that you *allegedly* did to E (notice how I said "allegedly"?). Not sure whether you'd go with the adversarial, "Oh yeah? So where's the body?" or the Standard Grinning Dumb Blond w/ a Pigtail routine, giggle then say "Eric who?", then giggle some more.




pchassin said:


> In the Passat lost its transmission on the way home.


You could try whistling for it ("Here, transaxle... come on..."), maybe set out a dish of food on the porch; maybe it'll find its way home?


Geez... I can think of worse ways to use up a Saturday. It'll take me a few days.

Hope stuff goes better.  Meanwhile:


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Apologies Ladies, Gentlemen, Mr. Mair... Yes I meant the control arms. I can speak sailor if it helps... The FWD control arms--aft mount, inboard of the front tires near the centerline. :laugh:

I got it sorted. Mr. Benson ground off the old stuff and removed excess material from a new bolt to make it low profile. The car is on the ground again and just needs an alt belt and a heck of an alignment.

Heard something funny on the radio today.

A comic was telling the host: "If you ever get a chance to see a civil war reenactment, DO IT. There are hundreds of middleweight guys running with bayonets. There were more casualties than the original battle! One guy was hurt so bad that he had to be airlifted. That's something the history books downplay is Confederate air power..." :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We saw a re-enactment a few years back and it was very realistic, cannons, etc...

I recall a drone hovering overhead very loudly, and not being used to that sort of thing, I found it quite distracting. I expect every public event moving forward will be documented by such a drone, so we better get used to it. They also fly around our neighborhood whenever a real estate agent lists a house and wants to make a fancy video.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*found it*



echassin said:


> I recall a drone hovering overhead very loudly... They also fly around our neighborhood whenever a real estate agent lists a house and wants to make a fancy video.


E you're a friend, smart guy, awesome and stuff; but dude... you have *got* to learn to think outside the box.

If realtor's drones buzzing over the neighborhood annoy you, get the clan out on your back deck (your private property, isn't it?), wait for the drone to swoop by. Orient away from drone, collectively drop trou and moon the SOB. Yeah, let's see the realtor try to show that to his mark... um, victim... um.... um... "client"? You have *all* the leverage.

And even if the house-hunter does end up buying some nearby property, you've been pro-active & pre-emptive, and if I dare say to a doctor (albeit not of the urologist or ob/gyn variants) prophylactic. If you ever bump into the nearby newbs at some neighborhood meet 'n' greet you have control; you can decide whether they're acceptable humans that you'll deign to have contact with or not, they think you're a psycho and are afraid of you. This gives you the upper hand. You don't have to be crazy, but it's useful sometimes to be able to convincingly portray one. John Astin does it well.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We'll all be used to the drones in no time, it's just weird to think that not many years ago it took dedicated effort to build and skill to successfully fly a model, now it's so easy a toddler can do it.

Progress sure is fast nowadays!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> We'll all be used to the drones in no time... it took dedicated effort to build and skill to successfully fly a model, now it's so easy a toddler can do it.


Hmm... models... remember that guy that built a working Ferrari 312PB, I think it was about 1/8 or 1/10 scale? Itty bitty lug bolts, steering wheel, camshafts and so on. Way too much time on his hands, OCD about details... sound familiar?






How 'bout you build one of these? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M42_Duster

I think the Bofor's twin 40 is out of patent protection (the Swedes having made money of off licensing the design to both Axis & Allies in WWII, sneaky sneaky), and at... um... scale of about 1/4.44 would use 9mm ammo; which is plentiful and cheap. If the tank is too much, just build the twin-mount & base.

You'll have to work out an aiming system, but once that's done a twin 9mm should easily take out a drone, the neighbor's yowling cat, the yowling neighbor... whatever.


Just a thought.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Sooo,

We got L's Passat automatic shifting properly again by cleaning the strainer and checking the fluid level, and while we were out driving it, and sitting at a stop sign, a big hawk literally fell out of the sky onto the pavement right outside my open window with a big "thump!". It lay there obviously broken up and unable to move except for its head, looking around.

WTF? Is that how they die of old age, while just flying along? :screwy:

And does this mean that a hawk could fall onto one of our hoods at any time?? :what:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

He got hit by the drone, obviously.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

onurB said:


> He got hit by the drone, obviously.


yeah, well... what he ^ said, but onurB was faster. :banghead:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...As a reward he had to watch a semi-truck deliver a vintage 911 to the neighbor's kid. E tried, but did _not_ look happy for him.


This was the worst part of all. :banghead:
At least the other issues are getting worked out. :thumbup:
'vintage 911' and 'kid' doesn't sound like it's going to end well... :facepalm:



pchassin said:


> At least now, L sees the value of learning to drive stick, something he was dead-set against. We told him, if he wants to be a "guy", he's gotta put some skin in the game and learn how to handle his own stuff. If he wants to go the metrosexual route and not fix his own stuff, he better start dressing a little purdier to snag a rich wife





81MarsRedS said:


> Too funny (and true)


Indeed.  Although... there's a "practice what you preach" element missing from that story 
Imagine the faultless credibility Mom _could have_ in dispensing such wisdom, were it not for a certain S16V Auto... :laugh:
<ducking>



Eistreiber said:


> Umm... I had to read through this a couple of times; I think you're saying that the shifter lever and knob "pop up and over" but the transaxle remains engaged in reverse gear, is that correct?


That was how I interpreted it as well.
In which case my first thought was the reverse lockout tab at the base of the shifter is either broken/worn off, or most of the way there.
Usually when it's a linkage problem, you can't get the car into certain gears, or (in extreme cases) it actually gets jammed between gears.
[I have a good story regarding the latter, entitled "How I bought an '82 VW Sportruck 'with a Broken Transmission' for $350 and Drove it Home"]
Barring that then yeah maybe the shifter base ball itself. 



Eistreiber said:


> Well... I was having beers, E was having a pink drink.


:laugh: Speaking of Elephants... Karl never forgets either. :beer:



Eistreiber said:


> We were discussing French engineering


Oh goody, are we resurrectiing the 'World's Shortest Books' joke from several pages back? :laugh:
Now, before the French guy in that conversation gets all  at me, let's just take a moment to review the contents of his garage. Mmmm-hmmm, _thought_ so. 



onurB said:


> He got hit by the drone, obviously.


:laugh: Nice one Bruno! :beer:

Lastly...
I cannot hear the words 'Civil War reenactment' without chuckling to myself over Carlin's infamous rant about said re-enactors. "Next time use real bullets!"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> This was the worst part of all. :banghead: 'vintage 911' and 'kid' doesn't sound like it's going to end well... :facepalm:


My bet is it'll end badly, and/or backly (stretching for the pun). Many 'vintage' 911's were wrecked back end into the weeds first, and 'kid' is unlikely to comprehend or much give a schitt about trailing throttle oversteer until he has to watch the wreck he's ballistically committed to in the mirrors... old 911's were perhaps one of the few examples of getting better as the ass-end got wider. Porsche never really got the thing completely over its tendency to swap ends on the drivers failure of nerve, but at least the he'd get a little bit of warning.

I love that old 911 line & design, it was a great classic shape; as evidenced that it's still around and ancestry is evident. But for a kid, sheesh; get the little bastard a 912. Almost same lines, a lot less power and thus lower odds of wrecking it/kid. Hmm... a 912 would be sort of like a suggestion of potential, like a cuddly vegetarian wolverine? Pointless really, but probably survivable.



DiezNutz said:


> ...imagine the faultless credibility Mom _could have_ in dispensing such wisdom, were it not for a certain S16V Auto... :laugh: <ducking>


I have offered to instruct and been politely rebuffed. P has reasonable reasons for preferring AT, and *could* in a pinch drive a clutch (after which the clutch will never play the piano again, but... it's not the journey, it's getting to the destination).



DiezNutz said:


> ...my first thought was the reverse lockout tab at the base of the shifter is either broken/worn off, or most of the way there... barring that then yeah maybe the shifter base ball itself.


...and Daun, there's your hint for da Ho. Who says it's all just ChiCha? Sometimes some actual Scirocco knowledge simmers to the top. I swear I'll never do that again... sorry.




DiezNutz said:


> :laugh: Speaking of Elephants... Karl never forgets either. :beer:


No, it's not memory; E just prefers pink drinks. P & I once tried out some very good scotch on him, which he immediately and gaspingly evaluated as "dirty socks!".

http://www.ardmorewhisky.com/index.html




DiezNutz said:


> ...:laugh: Nice one Bruno! :beer:
> 
> Lastly...
> I cannot hear the words 'Civil War reenactment' without chuckling to myself over Carlin's infamous rant about said re-enactors. "Next time use real bullets!"


Agreed [ Bruno :thumbup:], and could you post a clip or link to the Carlin? I thought I knew his stuff well, but I seem to have missed that one.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

In all of this page's discussions about legalities, bad puns, hawks, duck(ing...yes...I saw the li'l dig...and at least my car is safe and sound, covered up in the garage...that da*n kid has his new toy outside while it has been raining non-stop), clutches (yeah, clutch this), OCD Ferrari toy builders, Ho's, fat guys with faux bayonets, drones, and what have you....has _no one_ but me not noticed the lack of a pic on the top of the page???

Ahem...before the page turns, please.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ref top-o-page pic: at least _someone _is paying attention :heart: Happy Birthday HunnyBuns.

Ref French Engineering: my Dad loves Citroens, he has 2 DSs and an SM. The SM is a glorious/fast car, but way too ufcking complicated to ever enjoy working on, IMO. Wiki page for the uninitiated: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_SM

I personally would really enjoy a 2CV: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_2CV


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

It's slow around here... where's the pickle?!? 

...and little people?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Soooo, I took P to the bakery to get her birthday cake, and took her in L's Passat. The fuel pump started making funny noises on the way home, and soon thereafter the engine began to stumble, and it wasn't long before the car was stopped in the turn lane entering our subdivision. I tried to push the thing but it was too heavy and I had to enlist P to help (happy birthday Honey!).

We got the car into the entrance of the subdivision, and I crawled under it to check out the pump. P was standing guard, and later explained that if another car came and rear ended the Passat, I'da got my head run over. She said she loves me and that I'm kinda dumb.

Anyhoo, I figured since the pump is an Airtex, probably made in China, it must've died, so we walked home (carrying the cake), and returned to jump the fuel pump relay, only to find that it works fine. Hmmmm, mystery. What could it be?

Well, as it turns out, the car was, how should I say...
.
.
.
.
.
.
...out of gas .

P says she loves me and that I'm kinda dumb.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I've been away awhile so:- 

VeeTard;


> *NINE HUNDRED PAGES! Own It!*


- Young Son needs to be in a Manual Transmission Vehicle. You can choose to drive Auto after you... earn it.

- Pops campaigned 'Citrons' all through the 1960s & 70s; DS Station Wagons for the Win. 

(Actual quote; "I can drive these corners at Twice the Posted Warning Signs speed...".) <-- wait, thats what he said but not exactly how he said it... I'll be back once I actually channel the glorious bah-stard up from the other place...

- Its Tuesday, the 11 of April, 2017 and we've gotten this thread up to 900, Niiiine Huuuundred Pages.

Chat on that Chit...

PS- http://www.rogerebert.com/balder-and-dash/mannequins-on-the-power-of-the-original-ghost-in-the-shell <--- Another mention of the new vs old Ghost in the Shell, in this case the sense is one of alienation from one's own self. Check it out...


edited for ToP:










Hows THAT for a Steering Wheel?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

CRAP! (ToP; Pg 901...)


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

TBerk said:


> - Young Son needs to be in a Manual Transmission Vehicle. You can choose to drive Auto after you... earn it.


^ :thumbup: and X2.



TBerk said:


> (Actual quote; "I can drive these corners at Twice the Posted Warning Signs speed...".) <-- wait, thats what he said but not exactly how he said it...


A 19 year old me said something like that too. Thanks to a Mk1 Rocco's propensity to so efficiently swap ends, I somehow survived my lesson(s) without so much as a scratch, as did the Rocco. Took a more than several years after to understand said survival wasn't due to my exceptional driving skills and cat-like reflexes.  Scares me to even think about a teenage-me in a 911...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, in his defense (not that he'd need any if he was here to speak for himself) at the point that he was tearing around country lanes w/ my brother and other siblings in tow, he was in his late thirties/ early 40's and had (likely) already been through the post-adolescent car-wrecking period of development. 

It's funny, growing up my Moms drove Peugeots, Pops drove Citroens, and coming out of High School I had a Lancia handed down to me. (The Opal Kadett [regrettably short lived] and VW Karmann Ghia came soon after I attained Adulthood and Sciroccos where soon to follow...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> In all of this page's discussions about <assorted BS> has _no one_ but me not noticed the lack of a pic on the top of the page???


Moot point now but...

I'm glad you mentioned this. :thumbup:
I noticed it straightaway and it bugged me ever since. 
I hesitated commenting on it for a couple of reasons though:

Been playing 'TOP Pic Police' for a number of past several pages, and wanted someone else to take a turn before I get pigeonholed. So, thanks for stepping up 
I didn't think 'veetarded' was a ChitChat regular, and might not even return to the scene of the crime to acknowledge a public admonishment. 
At least Tosha didn't need reminding :thumbup:



Eistreiber said:


> I have offered to instruct and been politely rebuffed. P has reasonable reasons for preferring AT, and *could* in a pinch drive a clutch (after which the clutch will never play the piano again, but... it's not the journey, it's getting to the destination).


Oh I know. They probably haven't forgotten my (good-natured) harassment over it at Cincy, either. 
I'm not one to overlook hypocrisy in any form 



pchassin said:


> yes...I saw the li'l dig


:wave:



pchassin said:


> that *da*n* kid


Really? :sly:
You _can_ say 'damn', y'know.
Honestly, who do you think comes in here and reads this sh!t anyway? :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> get the little bastard a *1st-gen Boxster with an impending IMS Bearing failure*.


FTFY. :thumbup:
Thing is, 912s are fetching 911 money these days. Combination of limited production, supplies further limited by attrition (years of that "cheap/disposable 911" stigma), and renewed appreciation for less weight in the rear = all the looks and better handling than a 911 of similar vintage, has driven up demand.



echassin said:


> :heart: Happy Birthday HunnyBuns.


Shoot, I didn't even know it was Karl's birthday! :beer: 

[Edit: Oh I see. Happy Birthday, P! ]



echassin said:


> my Dad loves Citroens, he has 2 DSs and an SM. The SM is a glorious/fast car, but way too ufcking complicated to ever enjoy working on, IMO.


Cool. :thumbup:
I used to go to a lot of Import shows, and there were always a handful of "slugs" (DS') in attendance, but I may have only ever seen one actual SM. Kind of an odd-looking duck itself, but seemingly rare.



echassin said:


> I personally would really enjoy a 2CV


Ehh.. no you wouldn't. :thumbdown:
Well, at least not for very long, anyhow. Shine wears off kinda quick, y'know?
Not practical whatsoever. Noisy, smelly, brutally underpowered, uncomfortable, and as flimsy as a wall-dispenser condom.

Although the MythBusters episode where they attempted to convert one into a motorcycle was pretty entertaining. :thumbup:

How about a nice vintage Beetle instead? They had lots of those in France too. We'll get you some yellow headlights for it. 



Eistreiber said:


> ...and could you post a clip or link to the Carlin? I thought I knew his stuff well, but I seem to have missed that one.


Why, certainly! :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> In all of this page's discussions about l), clutches *(yeah, clutch this)* ...and what have you....has _no one_ but me not noticed the lack of a pic on the top of the page???
> 
> Ahem...before the page turns, please.


Ya know P, it's taken a while but you're starting to fit right into the Scir community; sorta like an aftermarket part that no one knew we needed, but yeah it actually increases the enjoyment of our crazy little Whirled.

Plenty of non-PC snark, most recent example *bolded* in the quote ^, hell that sounds like something I'd say. Or maybe Unca Hal. :wave:

Attention to what few rules there are, like where in hell is the GD ToP ownage pic? [again?!?]

Have a Scirocco, points. Got someone else to overhaul it for you, bonus points. That it turned out very well, points. That if I was going to drive an AT Scir I'd want that one... hmm, wash. It's like saying "Would boff, who cares if is cousin?". Hmm... my cousin Yvonne is kinda cute, come to think of it...

Now all you need to do is use the phrases "Plans are for the weak" and "YES!! I have the Bentley! The world is saved!".



echassin said:


> Happy Birthday HunnyBuns.


QTF and seconded. Except for the "HunnyBuns" bit... umm, I mean; Petra. :thumbup: Hi E! :wave:




StaHiMooney said:


> ...and little people?


Look man, just say what you mean, OK? If you mean "dwarves" just say "dwarves"... but should only speak for one's elf. :laugh:




echassin said:


> ...and it wasn't long before the car was stopped in the turn lane entering our subdivision. I tried to push the thing but it was too heavy and I had to enlist P to help (happy birthday Honey!).


For P more points for pushing a car (yay!), but only 1/2 value because was not a Scir (aww...).

For E no points awarded, as E has already passed maximum limit of points for pushing... dude you've pushed more broked down junk than a Chicago alderman. I mean that in a good way.



echassin said:


> We got the car into the entrance of the subdivision, and I crawled under it to check out the pump. P was standing guard, and later explained that if another car came and rear ended the Passat, I'da got my head run over. She said she loves me and that I'm kinda dumb.
> 
> ...so we walked home (carrying the cake).


Wow, P must have been in a good mood. The cake, maybe?




echassin said:


> Well, as it turns out, the car was, how should I say...
> .
> ...out of gas .
> 
> P says she loves me and that I'm kinda dumb.


E, I'd go with blaming the absence of fuel on your passionate spousal joy of celebration of the day of her coming into existence. Joy & ecstasy & sheer bliss creating distraction in your mind, make up some crap that sounds good; then say it in French (it'll sound better; French is weird that way and I don't think P knows the language much. Hell, you could recite a recipe for creppes).

It won't work (she'll probably still think you're dumb), but it's worth a shot anyway. G/L :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Well, as it turns out, the car was, how should I say...
> ...out of gas .
> 
> P says she loves me and that I'm kinda dumb.


You know... I harass you enough as it is, so... enjoy:
Found out the hard way that the last line on the fuel gauge of a 1981 VW Diesel Pickup _really does_ mean Empty. They're not :bs:'ing. And there's no simple dumping some Diesel in the tank and continuing on your merry way, either... once the injection pump sucks dry, there's a whole manual pump priming/air purging procedure you'll be doing.
I once daily'd a Beetle. It had crud in the fuel tank, and would occasionally plug up the fuel line and stall. I would have to jump out, run around back, pop the supply line off the fuel pump, blow the crud out of it, stick it back on, hop back in, and crank it back to life. Sometimes in the middle of traffic. (Until I eventually fixed it)
Same Beetle: the fuel gauge one day decides to just randomly start reading about a 1/4 tank higher than reality. How many times you think I ran out of gas before I figured it out?  Not to mention, in the process, running around blowing on the fuel line for no GD reason at all (see #2) :banghead:.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Nevermind prior ToP reference.

Nice one, Tosha! The mid-dash mirror suggests old roadster (British?), but the steering has Art-Deco all over it (French?). So what is it? I'm thinking late 40's to late 50's vintage... something?

:beer:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

TBerk said:


> Well, in his defense (not that he'd need any if he was here to speak for himself) at the point that he was tearing around country lanes w/ my brother and other siblings in tow, he was in his late thirties/ early 40's and had (likely) already been through the post-adolescent car-wrecking period of development.


And re-reading, it seems he was referring to the vehicles' capability, whereas my words were all about illusion of self. Sorry, having just read about _The 911 Kid_, then your post, my brain went off on a tangent, back to my days when a warning sign wasn't a warning, but a challenge. No disrespect intended. :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

'Tis a Slug Wheel 

Lest one forget all that exterior weirdness, there's plenty of reminders on the inside as well.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> ... Same Beetle: the fuel gauge one day decides to just randomly start reading about a 1/4 tank higher than reality. How many times you think I ran out of gas before I figured it out?  Not to mention, in the process, running around blowing on the fuel line for no GD reason at all (see #2) :banghead:.


Sounds like a clever Beetle to me... :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> - Its Tuesday, the 11 of April, 2017 and we've gotten this thread up to 900, Niiiine Huuuundred Pages.
> 
> Chat on that Chit...


Well if you insist... OK.

So... if IL was souther & TN norther & merged, and throw in a few more what-if's... hmm, internet needs to be railroad based at least as an analogy, and V'tex 'home' servers being in Chicago, in the great state of Chattanooga, do away with those aggravating two-letter state codes...

We could all be ChitChatting on the ChiTown hub'd Chat thread based in Chi, Cha and posting to said ChitChat thread in Chi, Cha by way of the Choo-choo.

Yeah, yeah, yeah (so shaddup...)... I know; sometimes I go out on weird tangents. Pardon me. Boy!

:laugh:

I'm wondering if, overall; it would save time if I just go out and buy a helmet and glue a duck on top.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

PA Rocco said:


> Sounds like a clever Beetle to me... :laugh:


I see what you did there. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> You know... I harass you enough as it is, so... enjoy:
> Found out the hard way that the last line on the fuel gauge of a 1981 VW Diesel Pickup _really does_ mean Empty. They're not :bs:'ing. And there's no simple dumping some Diesel in the tank and continuing on your merry way, either... once the injection pump sucks dry, there's a whole manual pump priming/air purging procedure you'll be doing.


Same thing with 84 Quantums. After driving (lousy) American cars in high school where E meant you had at least 5 more miles left in the tank, I also learned the hard way that the bottom of the gauge was the bottom of the tank. I've shared the story of running out of gas about a mile from home and having to *gasp* _*walk*_ to the nearest house and ask to borrow their phone to call my parents. Ahhh, pre-cellphone days.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

PA Rocco said:


> Sounds like a clever Beetle to me... :laugh:





silverspeedbuggy said:


> I see what you did there. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh: Wow. I didn't even see that coming... :laugh:



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Same thing with 84 Quantums. After driving (lousy) American cars in high school where E meant you had at least 5 more miles left in the tank, I also learned the hard way that the bottom of the gauge was the bottom of the tank. I've shared the story of running out of gas about a mile from home and having to *gasp* _*walk*_ to the nearest house and ask to borrow their phone to call my parents. Ahhh, pre-cellphone days.


Yep, exactly. Sounds like we'd both been duped by the attempted idiot-proofing of Detroit's Finest. 
Did my share of walking, too. A plastic 1-gallon gas jug I picked up on one of these unplanned hikes is now used for my chainsaw mix.

Good times. :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> So... if IL was souther & TN norther & merged, and throw in a few more what-if's... hmm, internet needs to be railroad based at least as an analogy, and V'tex 'home' servers being in Chicago, in the great state of Chattanooga, do away with those aggravating two-letter state codes...
> 
> We could all be ChitChatting on the ChiTown hub'd Chat thread based in Chi, Cha and posting to said ChitChat thread in Chi, Cha by way of the Choo-choo...


I'm not sure which is worse... that, or the fact that I was able to follow your logic. 

Looks like it's time to check your levels again. 
And your email.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Gawd help me, I am attempting a multi-quote response to Diez Nutz and the Icy One (and while drinking on an empty stomach) (and E is helping me...laso while drinking...abeit he is eating brie on baguette)


DiezNutz said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this. :thumbup:
> I noticed it straightaway and it bugged me ever since.


I'm all about the helping.



DiezNutz said:


> They probably haven't forgotten my (good-natured) harassment over it at Cincy, either.
> I'm not one to overlook hypocrisy in any form
> :wave:


Nope. I forget nothing. Nothing. I'm all about the comfy. And the helping.


DiezNutz said:


> You _can_ say 'damn', y'know.
> Honestly, who do you think comes in here and reads this sh!t anyway? :laugh:


My beloved spouse has asked me to tone down my crass mouth. Normally, I swear like a sailor. Now, my kids swear like a sailor. And I am all about the mothering, just like I am all about the helping, (and for that 
matter, the comfy)...so I am trying to tone it down...won't somebody think of the children?


DiezNutz said:


> Shoot, I didn't even know it was Karl's birthday! :beer:
> [Edit: Oh I see. Happy Birthday, P! ]


 Thank you.
Karl's b-day is in June sometime. Should we all coordinate and plan to sing "Happy Birthday" to him when the time comes?




Eistreiber said:


> Ya know P, it's taken a while but you're starting to fit right into the Scir community; sorta like an aftermarket part that no one knew we needed, but yeah it actually increases the enjoyment of our crazy little Whirled.


Thank you. I am still all about (you guessed it) the helping.


Eistreiber said:


> Have a Scirocco, points. Got someone else to overhaul it for you, bonus points. That it turned out very well, points. That if I was going to drive an AT Scir I'd want that one... hmm, wash....


Want all you want, I'm all about the helping, but not the sharing.


Eistreiber said:


> Now all you need to do is use the phrases "Plans are for the weak"


Another thing you should know, my mantra (one of the, anyway...it depends on my mood) is make no plans.


Eistreiber said:


> For P more points for pushing a car (yay!), but only 1/2 value because was not a Scir (aww...).
> 
> For E no points awarded, as E has already passed maximum limit of points for pushing... dude you've pushed more broked down junk than a Chicago alderman. I mean that in a good way.
> 
> Wow, P must have been in a good mood. The cake, maybe?


I helped to push the car, but since it was my birthday, I only used one hand.


Eistreiber said:


> E, I'd go with blaming the absence of fuel on your passionate spousal joy of celebration of the day of her coming into existence. Joy & ecstasy & sheer bliss creating distraction in your mind, make up some crap that sounds good; then say it in French (it'll sound better; French is weird that way and I don't think P knows the language much. Hell, you could recite a recipe for crepes) (FIFY).
> 
> It won't work (she'll probably still think you're dumb), but it's worth a shot anyway. G/L :laugh:


 Cute but it won't work, I have a pretty decent recipe for crepes already.
He can be kinda dumb,(I've known that for a pretty long time now) but I love him anyway.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Have a Scirocco, points. Got someone else to overhaul it for you, bonus points.:beer:


The way you worded that reminds me of a time when P and I were on one of our first dates. I remember this like it was yesterday because I've been wondering how I got here ever since: We were quite a bit younger, we were at a night club with an upper level, P was wearing a skirt (using the term charitably), I was following her up the stairs, and her hips were, um, swaying? Is that the right word? Well, I remember thinking "why yes, you _can_ have all my money in perpetuity!"

Chicks. They have it so easy.

"Big house with not enough garage spaces? No problem!"

"Another kid? No problem!"

"Build you a car that I don't even approve of? No problem!"

Now she wants a _cat_.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Gawd help me, I am attempting a multi-quote response to Diez Nutz and the Icy One


Annnnnd you killed it :thumbup: Nice work!  :beer:



pchassin said:


> I'm all about the helping.
> I'm all about the comfy. And the helping.
> I am still all about (you guessed it) the helping.
> And I am all about the mothering, just like I am all about the helping, (and for that matter, the comfy)
> Want all you want, I'm all about the helping, but not the sharing.


:thumbup: this was a fun development 



pchassin said:


> My beloved spouse has asked me to tone down my crass mouth. Normally, I swear like a sailor. Now, my kids swear like a sailor... so I am trying to tone it down...won't somebody think of the children?


:laugh: Oh boy, can I ever identify with this.
You guys met MizzuzNutz... sweet and innocent, right?
Wrong. 
That's what she _wants_ everyone to think. And give her credit, she's wildly successful at it.

But anytime one of the PeaNutz drops a "potty word", *I* get blamed for it. Trust me, they've heard _everything_ come out of her mouth, and next-to-nothing objectionable from mine.
Alas... I don't even bother trying to defend it anymore, because who ya gonna believe - me, or the Sunday School Teacher? :facepalm:



pchassin said:


> Karl's b-day is in June sometime. Should we all coordinate and plan to sing "Happy Birthday" to him when the time comes?


Oh absolutely! 



echassin said:


> Now she wants a _cat_.


Seeing as how you've been P-whipped since the upskirt encounter...
... really, what difference would an actual cat make at this point. 

[five letters, begins with P... that there's your classic 'double-entendre', which (you oughtta know), is French for 'see what I did there' ]


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> MizzuzNutz...PeaNutz...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Oooooh, he's _goooooood_.

P says your P/P/cat joke was so direct it was more like a single-entendre.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> P says your P/P/cat joke was so direct it was more like a single-entendre.


:laugh:

Too... 'low-hanging fruit', then?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

veetarded never did ToP page 900... not even retroactively....


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

<crickets...>


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

DiezNutz said:


> <crickets...>


Everybody is busy trying to stuff those damned plastic eggs.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Everybody is busy trying to stuff those damned plastic eggs.


We're prepping for 70+ people (invite list was 96; not sure who's going to show up) for tomorrow. My other half is Greek Orthodox, and, well, the Greeks love to party. Easter is bigger than Christmas for them. We'll be roasting a whole lamb on a spit and drinking all day. A lot of work, but soooo much fun.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> We're prepping for 70+ people (invite list was 96; not sure who's going to show up) for tomorrow. My other half is Greek Orthodox, and, well, the Greeks love to party. Easter is bigger than Christmas for them. We'll be roasting a whole lamb on a spit and drinking all day. A lot of work, but soooo much fun.


Oh, and what am I doing right now? Perusing Vortex and watching a giraffe give birth on Facebook. #priorities

EDIT: crap, new page.

Stupid cute giraffe ruining my progress


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm going to go relocate some 1-1/4" drain pipe in a trailer for a neighbor, look to backing up and updating a Macbook Pro for another (and therefore be able to install her new printer...) and just finished looking at corrugated polycarbonate sheets to roof a metal gazebo frame I have... Dat stuffs 'spensive...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Everybody is busy trying to stuff those damned plastic eggs.


That's not something I usually have to deal with :laugh:

I spent most of the day cleaning up trees I'd cut down and other yard carnage.
The 7- and 4-year-old were actually rather helpful in this regard (it's about time they start paying dividends...)
Except when they fight over which one gets to ride on the backhoe seat.

Tomorrow is extended family time, complete with lots of what I like to call QFO (Quality F***ing Off) :thumbup:



silverspeedbuggy said:


> We're prepping for 70+ people (invite list was 96; not sure who's going to show up) for tomorrow. My other half is Greek Orthodox, and, well, the Greeks love to party. Easter is bigger than Christmas for them. We'll be roasting a whole lamb on a spit and drinking all day. A lot of work, but soooo much fun.


That. Is. Freaking. Awesome.  :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Easter :wave:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Easter, Y'All !! :beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Same thing with 84 Quantums. After driving (lousy) American cars in high school where E meant you had at least 5 more miles left in the tank, I also learned the hard way that the bottom of the gauge was the bottom of the tank. I've shared the story of running out of gas about a mile from home and having to *gasp* _*walk*_ to the nearest house and ask to borrow their phone to call my parents. Ahhh, pre-cellphone days.


No Easter stories for me, but I do have some "running out of gas" stories.

I used to have this amazing 1988 Jeep Wrangler with the 4.2-liter carb'd straight 6. Maybe not as much of a speed demon as the 4.0-liter FI 6, but great torque. 

Sadly, it had the crappiest transmission, the Peugeot BA-10/5 5 Speed manual (French, go figure!). I had that sucker rebuilt 2x to save money over a replacement (ha!). I should have just replaced it with the Aisin AX-15 that replaced it. Stupid, stupid, stupid. 

In any case, the gas gauge had an interesting "optional feature." It never read correctly, swinging from E to F indiscriminately, sorta like Petra's choice in men, but you always knew it had gas in the tank so long as the gauge was bouncing. Once it stopped dancing, it was time to fill up. 

I often forgot to remember. 

The route back to my childhood home most often had me coming down a 5-lane, undivided highway, which had a long straight hill before making a right into the neighborhood. Several times, I ran out of gas at the top of this hill. The challenging part was maintaining enough momentum to make it up the curb of the gas station at the bottom of the hill, but not so much momentum that I ran into any of the cars waiting at the red light bottom of the hill. 

Timing, was everything.

That said, I think I made it right to the pump at least 2-3 times.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> ... like Petra's choice in men
> :laugh:


LOL-ed so much that I spit my coffee out onto the computer screen.

Cute giraffe, BTW.
Happy Easter.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> It never read correctly, swinging from E to F indiscriminately, sorta like Petra's choice in men


So which one am I, Empty or Full? :sly:

And where's that pic when I need it, of the guy walking away from the bomb he just tossed behind him?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> That. Is. Freaking. Awesome.  :beer:


Lamb's roasting. Rain is in the forecast but we're hoping it passes over.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw!! Now that's a lamb!

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Waw!! Now that's a lamb!
> 
> Happy Easter everyone


As the Greeks say: "Xristos Anesti!" 

Gorgeous day here in Cleveland. I'm quite tipsy. The lamb was delicious. 

I hope you all had a great day.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Gorgeous day here in Cleveland. I'm quite tipsy. The lamb was delicious.


Man. Super jealous. :beer:

Hey that patio & deck layout is pretty sweet too :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, it had the crappiest transmission, the Peugeot BA-10/5 5 Speed manual (French, go figure!)


:laugh: I can just picture E reading this, exclaiming, "GDit...now _him too_?" :laugh:

Good story :thumbup:



echassin said:


> So which one am I, Empty or Full? :sly:
> And where's that pic when I need it, of the guy walking away from the bomb he just tossed behind him?


See, now you're just making it _too_ easy.


----------



## rabfan (Feb 7, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Oh, and what am I doing right now? Perusing Vortex and watching a giraffe give birth on Facebook. #priorities
> 
> EDIT: crap, new page.
> 
> Stupid cute giraffe ruining my progress



Nothing like watching a captive animal giving birth in jail!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I'll be heading to Easton, PA in the next couple of days.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> LOL-ed so much that I spit my coffee out onto the computer screen.


You're welcome!




echassin said:


> So which one am I, Empty or Full? :sly:


I mean, doesn't "echassin" already answer that question?

:laugh:




echassin said:


> And where's that pic when I need it, of the guy walking away from the bomb he just tossed behind him?


Even better: here's a video of cool guys not looking at explosions:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cool Guys know to walk away, right before stuff blows up...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Wow. Things just got reeeeeeeeeeeealy quiet.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Not for lack of me trying.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Need carfax please???

Hey does anyone have access? Mike Bee you around???

I need to check this toyota prius out in Jersey

VIN# JTDKN3DU0C1528516

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wow. Things just got reeeeeeeeeeeealy quiet.


m'kay, lets try some more Off Topic is On Topic;

https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Noteb...oot-ubuntu-and-windows-8/td-p/2625383/page/2# 

Scroll about half way down this second page, to a post by one kbecker, and you will wallow with me in my current misery:

HP15 laptop, w/ Win8.1 factory installed, (re)disables Dual Boot'ing of a second OS each time you reboot. :screwy: :what: :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I need to check this *toyota prius* out in Jersey


No, Tony. You don't. Just... No. :facepalm:
Can't watch you go out like that, man... :laugh:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Win8.1


There, I solved it.

Tbh, I skimmed the post, well... because Win8.1. You're asking a lot. :laugh:
I like Ubuntu okay enough though, so I kept reading against my will.

Smells like BIOS to me. Not necessarily the OEM's fault, but their choice of BIOS vendor/version.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> There, I solved it.
> 
> Tbh, I skimmed the post, well... because Win8.1. You're asking a lot. :laugh:
> I like Ubuntu okay enough though, so I kept reading against my will.
> ...


Sorry about that Deezy but it turns out HP has a way of overwriting a certain Win-x startup file EVERYTIME the thing reboots, so any customization gets reset back to 'default'. 

(If I choose 'F9' from the POST I can select Ubuntu and get in, but it 'taint elegant. Cant rely on the end user to have to deal with that kind of thing.)

PS, the SF Giants just (26Apr2017) beat the rival LA Dodgers, in Extra Innings, 4-3, bases loaded, Sacrifice Fly to Left Field.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Need carfax please???
> 
> Hey does anyone have access? Mike Bee you around???
> 
> ...



No really....not a joke....

Help me with this or i'll have to start getting rid of VWS


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Help me with this or i'll have to start getting rid of VWS


 Come now El T, that's just crazy talk! 
You're a good dude. Which is exactly why I can't help.

I just can't have watching _you_ slowly die inside, behind the wheel of a GD Prius, on _my_ conscience. :laugh:
[And also I don't have a Carfax sub, sorry.]

I wouldn't mind seeing the Carfax report for this one though:










Always thought it would be cool to own a tank, but couldn't really justify it... until now. 



TBerk said:


> Sorry about that Deezy but it turns out HP has a way of overwriting a certain Win-x startup file EVERYTIME the thing reboots, so any customization gets reset back to 'default'.
> (If I choose 'F9' from the POST I can select Ubuntu and get in, but it 'taint elegant. Cant rely on the end user to have to deal with that kind of thing.)


What 'HP' piece of hardware, firmware, or software do you believe it is that's overwriting the Win startup file?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> What 'HP' piece of hardware, firmware, or software do you believe it is that's overwriting the Win startup file?


Wait one, links on the way...

OK, this one https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Noteb...boot-ubuntu-and-windows-8/td-p/2625383/page/2 has a lengthy reply from a guy who went to the trouble to documenting some details...


> ... _snip/paste_ ...
> Another researcher working his way through all this (the above was all carefully discovered by yours truly, now I'm reporting someone else's work) has figured out what's happening: HP's UEFI software purposely overwrites any changes, cryptographically signed or not, secure-boot compatible or not, in the UEFI partition, on each and every cold boot.
> 
> Note that this is not part of the UEFI standard.
> ...


I haven't tried this all the way through to see if is a solution in there, but the distilled version is that HP wrote a bad version of BIOS that fubars anything being done except plain-vanilla Microsoft installs.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ...HP wrote a bad version of BIOS that fubars anything being done except plain-vanilla Microsoft installs.


Yes, BIOS... like I said at the tail end of my Win8 rant. 
The part about 'HP' writing it though is what sounds funny to me. Normally OEMs don't do that, they license from others.
The 'usual suspects' among BIOS vendors are AMI, Insyde, Phoenix, and the like.
It ought to say whose BIOS it is at the splash screen.

Then the question maybe changes to, did the BIOS maker F something up in their baseline, or was this a change that HP directed them to make, and was implemented poorly.
Seems like something that a BIOS firmware update should fix either way.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, but check this section of the Wikipedia entry;

Implementation and Adoption ... (in other words it isn't the same as the old Phoenix BIOS days, and now that I recall; even back then, the OEM Vendors could & would call for specific tweaks to the base code...) 

Any way, ref'ing my previous post; If you like I can find a better cite for 'HP dun did it...'.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Well if it's a newer UEFI "Bios" there's a way to turn off that "Microsoft only" crap - undo "Secure Boot" and seems I recall there was another option.

I had a similar issue at work and was doing a Win 10 install and the UEFI didn't like it for some reason, that was all it was. There's a couple of locks in there.

But if it's an HP proprietary (and they are usually not as bad as Dell) then you may be stuck.

There are ways around it but a lot of OEM's are catering to M$'s pay off to make sure you use Windows 10.

Now the Windows 10 rant.

There are 22 channels that leave your computer, every key stroke is recorded, the microphone listens, and 5 of those channels are encrypted. 
I worked in Military Intelligence where our motto was "Just because you are paranoid does not mean they are NOT out to get you" - so assume that those 5 channels are a gateway for NSA, FBI etc to just get into your computer.

And the reason for the OEM's locking your computer to M$ is because YOU are now a commodity, and your browsing history and everything you do. (This is the "Telemetry" service and they tried to stick it on late Windows 7 patches).

I won't run Win10 at home, although I'm sure WIN7 has a back door in it, Windows 98 did.

Bottom line, buy a computer that supports linux or buy a Raspberry Pi - those are cool. I have one just for cruising the web - $35 plus $10 for a case and you have a comperable computer running Debian Linux.
I also have one that INITIALLY I built for penetration testing...and I did.  Picked up my neighbors CPAP machine flooding my houe with bluetooth packets, reached out half a mile with a 19dbi Yagi antenna on the bluetooth adapter, fun stuff!

So now you know what I do for a living 

This is a raspberry Pi computer, it will run about like a centrino or dual core computer but for cruising the web it's just fine for that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm pretty sure my reaction is

:sly: & :screwy: & :laugh: & :banghead: &  & :thumbup: & :facepalm:...


If I hot F9 on startup & choose Ubuntu I get into the Ubuntu Studio 16.04 I thought would Dual Boot just fine. What I ended up with is a fubar startup that I cant return to the end user yet as it's, for all intents bork'd at this point.

As of today I'm looking to archive the 'My Documents' contents from the MS partition (if any content exists) and Nuke it From Orbit.

(Its the only way to be sure...)

PS- I was at a local FRY's Electronics and was surprised little startup Raspberry Pi had turnkey systems for differing uses/markets right on the isle...

EDIT- So far I found that when I created a better UEFI installer (flash drive based) by first formatting it as FAT32 then directly copying the .ISO over; (first mounting that .ISO as a Volume...) w/ something like: 

$ cp name-of-mounted-volume name-of-USB-Flash-Drive -av <--- thats without the use of unnetbootn or other flash-drive boot disk creator...

So far I have a system that now boots Linux OK :thumbup:, buuuuuut is still stuck with a Win 8.1 option that just keeps rebooting, over & over again. :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello from the Carnival Cruise ship "Glory" in Miami, Florida setting sail for Eastern Caribbean


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Hello from the Carnival Cruise ship "Glory" in Miami, Florida setting sail for Eastern Caribbean


Randal, really ??? come on man!! Are you living la vida loca?


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Dumb question but is it just me or do any of you older guys ever start singing "Muh muh muh MY Scirocco?"


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

scotttu said:


> Dumb question but is it just me or do any of you older guys ever start singing "Muh muh muh MY Scirocco?"


Pretty sure it's just you


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Now we know it's not just him, but I will admit it's a rotating thing...

Sometimes I think the Ear Worm is really a Termite; it sprouts wings and flys around.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

And I have arrived in Claremont, CA. I'll be here until May 12th.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Randall really ??? come on man!! Are you living la vida loca?


YES I AM  ... Now I am in US Virgin islands of St. Thomas :beer:

I'll be going on a Reef dive later this afternoon


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> And I have arrived in Claremont, CA. I'll be here until May 12th.



Somebody _w/_ a Scirocco needs to put this guy _in_ a Scirocco and travel him from the Bay, up and over Skyline, and down to the Ocean. 

And Back...

(I can provide a nice and twisty, but usually untraveled, route to accomplish this.)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Hello from the Carnival Cruise ship "Glory" in Miami, Florida setting sail for Eastern Caribbean





California 16v said:


> ... Now I am in US Virgin islands of St. Thomas :beer:
> I'll be going on a Reef dive later this afternoon


Sounds awesome, Randall! :wave:

Enjoy Brother! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Somebody _w/_ a Scirocco needs to put this guy _in_ a Scirocco and travel him from the Bay, up and over Skyline, and down to the Ocean.
> 
> And Back...
> 
> (I can provide a nice and twisty, but usually untraveled, route to accomplish this.)




Yes, that would be perfect.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Yes, that would be perfect.



Assuming a general starting point of Highway 101 in Palo Alto, turn East off the Freeway @ EMBARCADERO, short jaunt to the wetlands and the San Francisco Bay. You'll pass the Golf Course, the local Airport, the Duck Pond & the Yacht Club. 

This is actually the Starting Point.

Head back West, Across 101, staying on Embarcadero, Across El Camino and as you pass Stanford University's Football stadium, turn right (Northish) onto Arboretum.

Arboretum takes you past Stanford Shopping Center, and a Left, West, onto Sand Hill rd.

Sand Hill up, up, up, past Stanford Linear Accelerator, across Highway 280 & up, up to Skyline blvd.

Skyline is a road running North/South along the ridgeline, it has it's moments of tree-lined automobile fun to be had, but we're going to cross over it and link up with more curvy roads than Skyline.

Sand Hill road will connect with Portola rd, and while you can get where we're going by turning either left or right, if you choose North-ish and bear right you end up on La Honda rd. ( La Honda is also marked 84). It'll get you to, and across Skyline, (also marked 35). 

Keep going on La Honda , until you actually pass through the sleepy spot in the road that is La Honda (don't blink) and when you get to Pescadero Creek Rd, turn onto it; it'll lead you to the Ocean @ Pescadero.

Along the way you'll be on some snake trials your Scirocco will love, likely wont climb out of third gear too often in the fun stretches, and zip though another lonely hamlet called Loma Mar, without noticing...

The easy way to get back is to head north on Highway 1 and turn East onto 92 @ Half Moon Bay; it'll get you back to 280 and 101.


So; La Honda, Loma Mar, Pescadero. 

I'd try and finagle a co-pilot seat out of this but I'm heading out of town again, but Enjoy! 

(Somebody get this guy in a tartan or leather-ish clad seat, pronto!)


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*1981 Scirocco S survivor from GA*

This is a 1981 Scirocco S that I sold in April 2014 and ended up being exported back to Germany


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

This is the one that stayed in Georgia.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

New details on the location etc for Cincy is posted in the Cincy thread (pinned), as well as the sign-up page is ready.....


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Was putting some coilovers on my boy's MK6 GTI which should be a really easy job. It actually was but the main difference between wrenching on MK1s VS MK6s would be that you need a bunch of tools I never had to use before. Thank god I didn't throw away any of the 16 and 18mm wrenches and sockets I had not ever used lol. Also at some point VW went from allen bolts to torques. I do like the torques way better than the hex bits but the hell if I had any bigger than say an 8. 

But the killer was they used a size 14 triple square bolt on the lower front strut clamp  Not sure why a torque was not used or even a standard 6 sided bolt head like on the rear but where the hell is one to find a local store that carries such a bit/socket on a Sunday at noon?

Well it took some thinking but my partner in crime came up one of the best improvisations I have seen in a while:





That's an 11mm bolt and it fit like a glove! This :beer: for you Sean


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> Assuming a general starting point of Highway 101 in Palo Alto, turn East off the Freeway @ EMBARCADERO, short jaunt to the wetlands and the San Francisco Bay. You'll pass the Golf Course, the local Airport, the Duck Pond & the Yacht Club.
> 
> This is actually the Starting Point.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an episode of _The Californians_ on _Saturday Night Live_


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the Carfax report for this one though:


Umm, OK I'll try: if you're driving a 3,000 Prius, it's probably not a good idea to make bad ethnic jokes directed at the commander & crew of a 62-ton Chieftain Main Battle Tank whilst eastbound from Tel Aviv to tour the Holy Land. [ come to think of it, there probably *isn't* a good time and place, but that's another post ].

[ The tank is a Chieftain (note oddly shaped angled glacis, baskets on the turret, notch above main gun, *and* the front stone guards at front end of track run, (that's the clincher). Only the British would go out of their way to minimize collateral damage from rocks tossed off the tracks), also it's in Israeli paint (desert tan) & markings (note the chevron on the side- skirt) ].

Both the car and the tank appear to have some camber offset. I don't think the tank is bothered much, and in the case of the car; that is the least of its problems.


I always thought it'd be kinda fun to have an M5A1 Stuart. Small, fast; twin Cadillac engines or a big radial (earlier marks), what's not to like?


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> Umm, OK I'll try: if you're driving a 3,000 Prius, it's probably not a good idea to make bad ethnic jokes directed at the commander & crew of a 62-ton Chieftain Main Battle Tank whilst eastbound from Tel Aviv to tour the Holy Land. [ come to think of it, there probably *isn't* a good time and place, but that's another post ].
> 
> [ The tank is a Chieftain (note oddly shaped angled glacis, baskets on the turret, notch above main gun, *and* the front stone guards at front end of track run, (that's the clincher). Only the British would go out of their way to minimize collateral damage from rocks tossed off the tracks), also it's in Israeli paint (desert tan) & markings (note the chevron on the side- skirt) ].
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7DFzl6ZU5k&list=PL12C0C916CECEA3BC&index=48


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

ydrogs said:


> But the killer was they used a size 14 triple square bolt on the lower front strut clamp  Not sure why a torque was not used or even a standard 6 sided bolt head like on the rear but where the hell is one to find a local store that carries such a bit/socket on a Sunday at noon?


He may want to invest in one at some point; it's used on other parts of the car too. Mine has gotten a fair amount of use.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Cincy East coast caravan time?

Sorry for the delay. Now enjoy the lo-fi


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> MK6 GTI


So, y'know what was the key thing I took away from your post Gordy?

How the hell do you wind up with a bolt that rusty on a *Mk6*, _especially_ in the PNW where stuff famously doesn't rust? :laugh:

[Oh and I can relate to the 16mm and 18mm wrenches/sockets as well... before my Mk4 I'd never used them either. ]



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That sounds like an episode of _The Californians_ on _Saturday Night Live_


:laugh: That was perfect :beer:



Eistreiber said:


> Both the car and the tank appear to have some camber offset. I don't think the tank is bothered much, and in the case of the car; that is the least of its problems.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the car's excessive negative camber was violently induced. In a manner that pleases me greatly.

Btw, you have a PM and email that have gone neglected. What, you think _I_ wouldn't notice?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> So, y'know what was the key thing I took away from your post Gordy?
> 
> How the hell do you wind up with a bolt that rusty on a *Mk6*, _especially_ in the PNW where stuff famously doesn't rust? :laugh:


Got me  Car is only 6 years old with 70K miles. Nothing else came out that corroded. Bolt had a weird galvanized type of finish unlike every other bolt I've seen.



crazyaboutrocs said:


> He may want to invest in one at some point; it's used on other parts of the car too. Mine has gotten a fair amount of use.


Ordered this yesterday to but in the back of the roll away http://www.sears.com/capri-tools-xz...d=AutoToolGuys&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1 :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Gonna have to Google 'the Californians' & SNL when I get to the high-bandwidth location. 
btw- Palo Alto to Pescadero is how y'all should Rally when the time comes to spread my ashes. Except...

- it's only a portion of the route; 'Chu gots to hit Mts. Hamilton, Tamalpais, & Diablo, in a single day, before hand... :beer:*

- Alien: Covenant has this promo teaser out there; VR/360 degree, 'What is it like from the POV of an unborn chest-ripper/Xenomorph?...' 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/alien-covenant-utero-is-prequel-a-spin-can-get-1002347 

*Mon Senior NEPTUNO! * Attend thy 'sponsibilities, post haste!


* I don't plan on passing any time soon and I still have a list of things to do; one of which is to Summit the top of the Main Three Mounts in the SF Bay Area, in a Single Day. Doing it in a Scirocco seems only Right & Proper.


Neptuuuuuuuuuun-ooooooooooo.......


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

What??? Did I get the top of the page. I don't know when I use the little screen.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> Bolt had a weird galvanized type of finish unlike every other bolt I've seen.


And hopefully you'll never see another, after they fired _that_ guy. 



Neptuno said:


> What??? Did I get the top of the page. I don't know when I use the little screen.


Si.
Clearly there are drawbacks to using a little screen for this task. Not the least of which being... the little screen. 
I don't think I can make do with anything less than this 17" laptop.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

scotttu said:


> Well if it's a newer UEFI "Bios" there's a way to turn off that "Microsoft only" crap - undo "Secure Boot" and seems I recall there was another option.
> 
> I had a similar issue at work and was doing a Win 10 install and the UEFI didn't like it for some reason, that was all it was. There's a couple of locks in there.
> 
> ...



:wave: My name is Cathy and my cat's breath smells like cat food. Is the special class down the hall? (Holy cats youz guyz are smarter than me.) Oh and I like Sciroccos. :heart: :wave:


Just checking in. And Cincy MkII. WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

hey cathy:wave:

oh fixed the top of the page


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ydrogs said:


> Ordered this yesterday to but in the back of the roll away http://www.sears.com/capri-tools-xz...d=AutoToolGuys&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1 :thumbup:


Dude! I'ma have to get me a set of those!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Dude! I'ma have to get me a set of those!


Especially if you are going to keep the Sportwagen although I though you were going for the buy back?

I did see someone else use the 4 points of your 1/2" socket extension on the the M14 XZN bolt.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I better make sure you have those on hand before Sears croaks.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> I better make sure you have those on hand before Sears croaks.


Stanley Black and Decker bought the craftsman line from sears

https://www.protoolreviews.com/news/900mm-stanley-black-and-decker-buys-craftsman/27928/


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ydrogs said:


> Especially if you are going to keep the Sportwagen although I though you were going for the buy back?
> 
> I did see someone else use the 4 points of your 1/2" socket extension on the the M14 XZN bolt.


Though, even when I execute the buy back, you know it's just going to be for another VW. Maybe one of those "new" 2015 TDIs they just started selling after then have been "fixed."

:laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Though, even when I execute the buy back, you know it's just going to be for another VW. Maybe one of those "new" 2015 TDIs they just started selling after then have been "fixed."
> 
> :laugh:


You're probably a bit late for that at this point, my friend. 

Speaking of which, a couple of weeks ago I bought one of those aforementioned 2015 TDIs.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You're probably a bit late for that at this point, my friend.
> 
> Speaking of which, a couple of weeks ago I bought one of those aforementioned 2015 TDIs.


Well, congratulations on the purchase! 

However, you don't think they'll continue to trickle them out for awhile? I can't imagine they fixed all of the backstock all at once. Also, there are probably a lot of the ones that got turned in that still need to be fixed. I'll be looking forward to seeing those hit the CPO lots at even more reduced prices.

But you know what? If that doesn't work out, a new Alltrack or GTI will be just fine, too. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Well, congratulations on the purchase!
> 
> However, you don't think they'll continue to trickle them out for awhile? I can't imagine they fixed all of the backstock all at once. Also, there are probably a lot of the ones that got turned in that still need to be fixed. I'll be looking forward to seeing those hit the CPO lots at even more reduced prices.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I don't know what's happening with the cars that weren't delivered to the dealers yet when all this started, but the cars in dealer stock are all getting fixed and sold now, and at least at my dealer, most of the good ones are already gone. Unless you want a Jetta S with DSG, you might have a hard time finding one. And I don't know when or if VW will give dealers an opportunity to get any of the turned in cars back. We'll have to see on that.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd also heard/read that there are waiting lists of buyers for 'new' 2015 TDIs that have yet to be fixed... most have already had 'dibs' called on them... and with dealers charging at or above their original MSRP for them in some areas due to demand. :screwy:

Joe, have you at least _applied_ for your buyback? If you haven't, you're probably looking at at least a 3 month backlog before it happens.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> Joe, have you at least _applied_ for your buyback? If you haven't, you're probably looking at at least a 3 month backlog before it happens.


Oh yeah, all of the paperwork has been filed. Just waiting for the right time to turn her in. After all, I have until September 2018 to do so with pretty much no penalty. Also, I'm not sure the backlog is as long as it used to be.

:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh btw I have a Prius. So yeah whatever the freaking thing sips gas.

Thanks mr. B. But the dude iN NJ. was totally lame and we ended buying another with 45k on the clock.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Oh yeah, all of the paperwork has been filed. Just waiting for the right time to turn her in. After all, I have until September 2018 to do so with pretty much no penalty. Also, I'm not sure the backlog is as long as it used to be.
> 
> :thumbup:


I was under the impression that the more miles you put on it, the less you got back? A friend of mine lost a lot of money because by the time the backlog reached her car, it had 20k miles more on it than when she filed to turn it in.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> I was under the impression that the more miles you put on it, the less you got back? A friend of mine lost a lot of money because by the time the backlog reached her car, it had 20k miles more on it than when she filed to turn it in.


It is indexed for miles, but also for time. So long as you are putting only "regular" miles on it (~12K per year), there is no penalty. However, if you put an extra 20K of miles in a couple of months, then yes, you will get dinged for it.

I'm averaging around 8K per year now, might see that tick up over the summer, but nothing crazy.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I can't believe I'm off the wagon and on vortex again. What did I miss?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

BennyB said:


> I can't believe I'm off the wagon and on vortex again. What did I miss?


Where to start?? Cincy is happening again. There is a lack of cat pictures.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> It is indexed for miles, but also for time. So long as you are putting only "regular" miles on it (~12K per year), there is no penalty. However, if you put an extra 20K of miles in a couple of months, then yes, you will get dinged for it.
> 
> I'm averaging around 8K per year now, might see that tick up over the summer, but nothing crazy.


Yeah. That's what happens when your commute is essentially Eugene, OR to Seattle.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey, I wanna PM Good Carl but I can't get his username right, it's something like Ginster84roc... but not.

I looked throu some threads where I know he posted, but to no avail.

Anyone know?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Good Carl<------Clicky


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Ginster86roc (or similar), but I doubt he's on here much if at all...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I got him, thanks!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

It's very quiet around here


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> Where to start?? Cincy is happening again. There is a lack of cat pictures.


My cat is annoyed by this post.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine is just watching.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> It's very quiet around here


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I don't have a cat.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Not impressed









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Pepper, aka 'the Hole in the Darkness', captured a small furry critter last night. 

I heard it squeak and jumped up to relish in the Schadenfreude that is Rodent Removal on a very visceral level, only to find...

A Baby Bunny.

damn.

So, seeing it was injured, but hoping it still had a fighting chance, I whisked it back out doors and laid it in a semi-safe place that it might gather itself and fly into the relative safety of the underbrush.

forgot to look for it this morning....


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

You know it's slow when people start whipping out the cat pictures...

I guess everyone is saving up all of their good chit-chat for Cincy. 

And Bad Karl's gone missing again.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eh, cat pics are always allowed. As are tales of things that the furry people do. 


Today is May 25. Happy Towel Day, all! :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Remembrance. Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> Remembrance. Happy Memorial Day.


Yes, we own the men and women who defended our country to keep free a Great debt :beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## 2000Oly360 (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone have a good source for a set of mk1 Rocco window regulators, mine are toast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

2000Oly360 said:


> Anyone have a good source for a set of mk1 Rocco window regulators, mine are toast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you say "toast" what do you mean? I just re-lubed mine with silicone spray a couple weeks ago and they work like new. They were so stiff before I broke one of the cranks.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> They were so stiff before I broke one of the cranks.


Braking a crank is always awful, cause they get so stiff :laugh:eace:


----------



## 2000Oly360 (Oct 13, 2016)

vwdaun said:


> When you say "toast" what do you mean? I just re-lubed mine with silicone spray a couple weeks ago and they work like new. They were so stiff before I broke one of the cranks.


Toast as in when the regulators are in the door and the window is bolted to the regulators and you try to roll it up it just clicks and doesn't move or go up or down, I'll try some white lithium grease on them but it feel like the gear on the inside of the regulators are worn out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

In non-Cincy news: 

Today I passed Matthew McConnaughey in the hall at work. He was wearing a black baseball cap with "Alright" in white letters emblazoned across the front. Later, his mere presence in our building nearly derailed my training class.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apropos of absolutely Nothing whatsoever: the Golden State Warriors remain Undefeated in this years' Post Season...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Apropos of absolutely Nothing whatsoever: the Golden State Warriors remain Undefeated in this years' Post Season...


Congrats on your win. 

FYI: I read that every year LeBron won a ring, his team lost their first game. Not being a sports guy, I have not verified this, but our loss last night does not dash my hope or confidence in our team.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Congrats on your win.
> 
> FYI: I read that every year LeBron won a ring, his team lost their first game. Not being a sports guy, I have not verified this, but our loss last night does not dash my hope or confidence in our team.


Shaddup, you; I don't really follow basketball but I do recall what happened Last Year.

So.

Shadupp...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Shaddup, you; I don't really follow basketball but I do recall what happened Last Year.
> 
> So.
> 
> Shadupp...


:laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Shaddup, you; I don't really follow basketball but I do recall what happened Last Year.
> 
> So.
> 
> Shadupp...


Well things aren't looking too good for my hometown team. #twodown


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Well things aren't looking too good for my hometown team. #twodown


I've been co-locating the last few years between two spot about 200 miles apart. When I'm in the Country there are no conventional broadcast stations, TV wise.

So, we end up at the local Tribal Casino to partake of double-cheese burgers w/ frys and two big screen TVs upon which to watch the proceedings. 

(I started this reply to mention...) the guy who I hang out with (not a VW guy at all; GMC w/ 425K+ miles...); He's from Ohio! (*edit: he says Akron!, OH...*) He says he remembers back when they actually made tires in Akron.

(oops, Top of Page









Oh, and there's this:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw- in the Interest of fairness in reporting, here is an older article re; the Cleveland Cavs & a player who, might have, saved the franchise- one 'World B. Free'.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Synthetic Vs Conventional Oil*

So some of you may have seen this already.

Looks like AAA took a look at these and the obvious was shown, but follow the link and read
http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/ownership/a-new-study-by-aaa-puts-to-rest-one-of-the-most-common-questions-car-owners-have/ar-BBCajuo?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Plugged in my stereo and was surprised what started playing. Trivia time: What CD was in my deck 12 years ago when I last drove my green scirocco? Hint: it wasn't electronic. And was released in the 80s.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'New Jack Swing', of course. "Teddy?, are you Ready?..."

btw- I crowed a bit the first two Warriors wins over Cleavland, forgot to post anything after the third win in a row, and am here now to give Props to dem Cavs in avoiding a sweep in the Finals.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

BennyB said:


> Plugged in my stereo and was surprised what started playing. Trivia time: What CD was in my deck 12 years ago when I last drove my green scirocco? Hint: it wasn't electronic. And was released in the 80s.


I know Red Barchetta would be the preferred option, but I am going to go with Bowie's "Let's Dance". Or "Super Freak". Because the car kinda is a Super Freak. Jus' sayin'. Oh, Diana Ross' "I'm Coming Out". So many classic options. And then, there is this. So. Eighties. "You took my money, you took my time, made me think everything was fine". Yup, sounds about right. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dc4n8EuK78


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok I'll play, how about Gloria Estefan with Miami sound Machine. Not electronic? Maybe new wave then? Here are some guesses Depeche Mode; master and servant, The Cure; Boys don't Cry, The Smiths; Girlfriend in a Comma? Maybe a tribe call quest; I left my wallet in el segundo! Oh what that's yoshi's.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Boom!

Bap!!

POW!!!

I just saw that Batman (aka adam West died).

Sad.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Quite surprise, and shouldn'dt be, that our Ms. Punchbuggy is so 'fohnkee'; (tip o' the hat to M.S.M. as well...) but I rise to post notice that one 

*Adman West has Passed away* @ 88 years of age...









http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/10/celebrities/obit-adam-west/index.html

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/adam-west-dead-batman-star-832264

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/adam-west-dead-dies-batman-1202461532/


> Raised on a ranch outside Walla Walla, Wash., West caught the attention of _Batman_ producer William Dozier when he played Captain Quik, a James Bond-type character with a sailor’s cap, in commercials for Nestle’s Quik.


 

Thx for the memories Mr. West. You rest now...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

1) I'm sorry about Adam west. I had much entertainment thanks to batman. 

2) I want to know what BennyB had on that CD player.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Master and Servant. Yes, that needs to be a Scirocco T shirt. :laugh:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Hint! It was the band's third album. That's actually 2 hints


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

BennyB said:


> Hint! It was the band's third album. That's actually 2 hints


Your killing me


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok I'm having clarity!! Metallica Master of puppets 1986


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Metallica Master of puppets 1986


Now you're speaking more my language :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Ok I'm having clarity!! Metallica Master of puppets 1986


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

Incorrect, but great guess. If it _was_ Metallica, it could have explained the engine's demise at the track.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok so not new wave, not Metallica. Oh man.... Benny me estás matando!

Barry Manilow?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

By not electronic, I took that to mean not completely synthisized. If you meant an acoustic album that's different. 

Here's my guesses. I just took a shotgun approach:

Joan Jett "Album"

The Human League "Dare"

Survivor "Eye of the Tiger"

Duran Duran "Seven and the Ragged Tiger"

Phil Collins "No Jacket Required"

Lionel Richie "Dancing on the Ceiling"

Falco "Falco 3"

Madonna "True Blue"

Peter Gabriel "Peter Gabriel"

Huey Lewis and the News "Sports"

Janet Jackson "Control"

Boston "Third Stage"

Bon Jovi "Slippery When Wet"

The Bangles "Everything"

Starship "Love Among the Cannibals"

Kim Wilde "Catch as Catch Can"

U2 "War"

Billy Idol "Whiplash Smile"

Belinda Carlisle "Runaway Horses"

Steve Winwood "Talking Back to the Night"

Bobby McFerrin "Spontaneous Inventions"

Def Leppard "Pyromania"

UB40 "UB44"

New Edition "All for Love"

Michael Damian "Where Do We Go from Here"

Simply Red "A New Flame"

Prince "Dirty Mind"

Sheena Easton "Madness, Money & Music"

Lipps Inc. "Designer Music"

Stars on 45 "The Superstars"

-Old Eric


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I took a hit from the shotgun.. It's one of those


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

BennyB said:


> I took a hit from the shotgun.. It's one of those



U2


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

yes!
U2 'War'
nice guess


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

BennyB said:


> yes!
> U2 'War'
> nice guess


Finally.....:laugh:

Only like 3 tries :facepalm:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I've been doing my damn'dest to move the chit-chat to the next page, so-

In the interest of those who maybe interested, I submit the following:

50 Shades of Wayne, a mashup...
https://youtu.be/UE8VpRie1Ik


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

this thread in The Car Lounge :http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...kyard-drive-it-3-000-miles-home-within-5-days 
... started in the Bay Area last Sunday and finished in PA today, with a 5 day video coming soon 














ic: added


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, so 1st, I posted:


> I've been doing my damn'dest to move the chit-chat to the next page, so-
> 
> In the interest of those who maybe interested, I submit the following:
> 
> ...


 (Go ahead, click on the link, it's kinda high-larious...)

Den, 
dude responded w/ 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8679417-Fly-3-000-miles-fix-junk-1996-VW-Golf-that-s-sitting-in-a-junkyard-drive-it-3-000-miles-home-within-5-days *Aaaaaand 

a ToP Piktuure:*
https://scontent-mia1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5868a78d57d4c86e66e7ae8c9e24607d&oe=59DF930A 



Life is good... 

and responsive. ;])


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> (Go ahead, click on the link, it's kinda high-larious...)


:laugh: it's really well done :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> :laugh: it's really well done :thumbup:


 :wave: 

btw- in case no one has checked out that link on the Top Of Page yet, let me direct you- away from my Shenanigans, towards his actual accomplishments:

*fix junk 1996 VW Golf that's sitting in a junkyard,...*

PS- I have a very intimate and (condensed) lengthy reply a'comin in regards to that thread...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

To all of you out there fulfilling the duties and honor of being a dad. Happy Father's Day!!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> To all of you out there fulfilling the duties and honor of being a dad. Happy Father's Day!!


Paging Cathy... Please contact me. Thanks

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

StaHiMooney said:


> Paging Cathy... Please contact me. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk



Chris..... Home slice! your quoting me and calling for Cathy has me concerned that we need to adjust your medications.......

Are you on your way to VA yet?... When is that supposed to occur?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Saw a thumb-sized Whirligig yesterday, we were riding the friend's grandkids around in the back of the Farm Tractor/ Trailer combo and had stopped to open the front gate...

Too bad I didn't have my camera/phone at the time, the thing was Thumb Sized though, almost both joints in length. 

Big ol Oarsman Beetle. Huge.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Independence Day !


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Happy 4th from Victory Brewing Company!!! Well not from them, but from me being here


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Good morning and happy Saturday.

On this fine morning, E went to the end of the driveway to get the newspaper (we still like print).
As I was pouring coffee, he called me to join him outside.
"Hey P, come outside and look at this. One of your flowerpots got knocked over."
"Odd", I said.
"Maybe an animal ran by and knocked it over", he said.

So we stare at the busted pot for a few moments.

And then we turn around and look back onto our driveway. And we see our backyard.
Which is kinda weird because we had extended our driveway to accommodate the plethora of autos that were parked within it.

L's Passat got stolen last night.

Sad Chassin household. 
The Passat, as generic as its styling is, makes for the perfect "commit a crime while driving a stolen car" type of car. 
We are going through the usual call the cops, call the insurance company stuff.

Oh well, we'll keep you posted with updates.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

pchassin said:


> L's Passat got stolen last night.


 That just sucks. :thumbdown::thumbdown: So sorry to hear. 
There are few worse feelings than being robbed. Some real pieces of sh&! in this world. :facepalm:

Hope you get the Passat back in one piece and they nail whoever took it.
Good luck! :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Round up the Villagers!, Gather all the Torches & Pitchforks!...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

pchassin said:


> L's Passat got stolen last night.


That really sucks, P. I feel your pain. I have had stuff stolen from me in the past and you feel violated. And the fact that they were on your property makes it even worse. I hope you have security cameras. 

My impression of thieves and burglars is that they are scum who must think that everybody who has nice stuff just got handed it or something. They don't ever even consider that maybe just maybe the person worked hard for his possessions. In your case you guys worked hard to get that Passat in good shape for your son to have a reliable car to drive.

I think the penalty for theft should be a fine payable to the victim equal to double the cost of a new item or twice the cost at auction (whichever is greater) + time in jail equal to the time it would take to pay it off twice if you made minimum wage. (Steal a '74 Passat - get charged double the cost of a 2018 Passat, steal a Monet - get charged twice what it would have brought at auction.)

I sure hope the police find it just abandoned down the street. 

-Old Eric


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We've had lots of stuff stolen over the years at various addresses, interestingly all car related, like stereos, tools, coins from the ashtray, etc..., but this was a first for us.

The subdivision is under police video surveillance, but my guess is that their review will only confirm what we might already infer, that the thief(s) were not frail 75 year old women.

The police said a generic sedan like this is stolen to use as a base from which to ananomously commit further crimes. As soon as they believe the car is being sought, they ditch it somewhere. If it is to be found by police, it is usually win a few days. Hopefully it'll turn up and in reasonable condition.

This is my fault: in order to always know where the keys are, the keys were in the *mumbles in embarrassed fashion*.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> This is my fault: in order to always know where the keys are, the keys were in the *mumbles in embarrassed fashion*.


It's not the victim's fault because bad guys take advantage of a situation. People should have the basic human decency not to steal everything that isn't nailed down. 

-Old Eric


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> It's not the victim's fault because bad guys take advantage of a situation. People should have the basic human decency not to steal everything that isn't nailed down.


True, I guess one could still say that if I'd taken the keys inside, we'd still have the car, so I regret failing to do that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> True, I guess one could still say that if I'd taken the keys inside, we'd still have the car, so I regret failing to do that.


dude.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey!, how come we're still on page 907?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> Hey!, how come we're still on page 907?


Well, I can't speak for the rest of the world...but our clan has been fairly low-key and therefore not too witty.
D'oh moments not withstanding.

Also, E doesn't know how to upload photos since the whole Photobucket biz played out. He can't/won't talk about much if he can't put up some pics to present along with his actions.
When he and I are being grumble-y and negative, we start predicting the demise of the Vortex and that the uberlords at Facebook will be the cause of it. 

This is America, D***it. Shouldn't somebody be suing Photobucket for some sort of infringement type issue?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

There it is- Gumption! 

(PS- I too have a Photobucket resolution, of some sort or another, to resolve myself...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Get tapatalk and you don't need p-bucket anymore. 
Sorry about your car.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

pchassin said:


> Well, I can't speak for the rest of the world...but our clan has been fairly low-key and therefore not too witty.
> D'oh moments not withstanding.
> 
> Also, E doesn't know how to upload photos since the whole Photobucket biz played out. He can't/won't talk about much if he can't put up some pics to present along with his actions.
> ...


I don't like Photobucket because every time I visit it I got pop up ads from Heck. 

I don't post my pictures here because you can't upload them directly like on Facebook. 

If I do start, I will probably use Flickr.

-Old Eric


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't like Photobucket because every time I visit it I got pop up ads from Heck.
> 
> I don't post my pictures here because you can't upload them directly like on Facebook.
> 
> ...


It may be overkill for some, but I purchased web hosting (HostGator) that also includes photo gallery, email and ftp. I don't even use the web page part of it. For <$100 a year, I feel its good value to not have all my data harvested.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> dude.


X2.

I mean, we live in kind of a secluded area... where a majority of us own large dogs and guns, and the responsibility to apply them to things that demand their application (targets, varmints, trespassers...)
As in, not really a good idea to go poking around here unless people know you.

And I still lock all my crap up and put away the keys.
Even parts cars, lol.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*The 500-lb Pink Elephant in the Room No One is Talking About*

Photos.

I realize this is an old argument, but we can't talk seriously about this photo-hosting dilemma without also mentioning it.

NONE of this would be an issue if this site would just host the GD photos!!!  :banghead:

Costs money? FINE! I'm not even going to argue the countless other free sites with photo uploads that don't have anywhere near the revenue this one does, so we can skip the server space sob story.

I would gladly PAY a membership fee to have photos parked here, preserved for posterity, and not have to waste time on COUNTLESS search results consisting of threads with busted photo links, which are completely USELESS. And I mean before now. Before this latest Photobucket debacle. Not to mention, it keeps out some of the riff-raff and other B.S.

Which is exactly why there are other forums I PAY to use, so that I don't have to waste time or patience dealing with any of this photo :bs: - upload or download.

And then yeah, there's the looming FB threat. Only problem there is, I still haven't found a good way to make any of FB groups really "usable" in the sense that the forums are.
God help you trying to find anything ever again.
FB is really geared toward the "fire & forget" / "short-ass attention span" crowd, and not really well-suited to us... old farts I guess. :laugh: that would like to use it as a resource.

And I don't like uploading photos to FB, either... free or not.

There's been a ton of valuable information contributed to the 'Tex over the years. And a large part of it's been lost. :thumbdown:
Where's the value in that?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not on FB and I won't do it just to host pics, but I might do Tapatalk because Will posted that it'll do pics, but I don't know how to do that which I guess betrays how awful I am with computers.

But yeah, all the stuff over the years is gone


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

ic: murdered by photofukit. 

Have no idea of the countless hours myself and more prolific posters that are image driven may or may not spend in post rectification mode. 

this just sucks majorly


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I won't rectify my threads because the task would be insurmountable: 10 years and thousands of posts with more thousands of pics. The content is mostly "entertainment", but I'm still bummed.

Obviously, Photobucket and Vortex have the right to do as they wish with their business models, but I do question their wisdom:

Photobucket arguably is discouraging free use and saving on server hardware, but advertisers on the website will lose exposure to all of us "abusers", which might disinsentivize further advertising expenditures.

Similarly, Vortex might suffer lurker and poster decreases, and that can't be good for their bottom line. I don't know how much it would cost to enable pic posting directly (as with text), vs how much decreased traffic will cost in lost advertising revenues, but I assume they're doing the math as we speak?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I call bs. The samba is capable of hosting pictures of members. They are a much smaller forum than the vortex. I think that the Tex could help here. Photobucket screwed us.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

echassin said:


> I'm not on FB and I won't do it just to host pics, but I might do Tapatalk because Will posted that it'll do pics, but I don't know how to do that which I guess betrays how awful I am with computers.
> 
> But yeah, all the stuff over the years is gone


Pics are as easy as pie as you just hit the + sign on the left of the text window and your off to the races. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

echassin said:


> I won't rectify my threads because the task would be insurmountable: 10 years and thousands of posts with more thousands of pics. The content is mostly "entertainment", but I'm still bummed.
> 
> Obviously, Photobucket and Vortex have the right to do as they wish with their business models, but I do question their wisdom:
> 
> ...


Agree wholeheartedly Eric, it would take you years literaly bud  

My blue car post has only taken me most of the day to reload etc. I will get back all the prop valve images and attempt do re-post that once things slow up a wee bit.


Think the brownrocco is on a different photobucket account altho that car is under about 3 tons of parts in the corner.... nuthin happining there for quite some time...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

markeysscirocco said:


> Pics are as easy as pie as you just hit the + sign on the left of the text window and your off to the races.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm gonna ask this in a whisper to avoid too much embarrassment: we don't have smartphones, can my Ipad do Tapatalk and post pics? I know the Ipad has a camera, but I've never used it.

A request for a step-by-step may seem excessive but that's what I'd need...

It wouldn't fix the old threads, but moving forward we'd all have a workable solution.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope the whole photo posting debacle doesn't kill off the Vortex here. E and I sometimes have some downer discussions about how not having the photos available may just lead to the demise of this whole social world thing that's going on.

Who wants to learn all of these "new and improved" options for sharing?
Not these campers.
Full disclosure: E and I are one of the last few remaining holdouts who still have our flip phones. And in a Luddite kind of way, we are proud of them. So, sadly our options for posting pics are limited by our own stubbornness (one day we will get around to upgrading our phones...).

Anyway, we are not lovers of the idea of Facebook but we will start looking into other options.


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

pchassin said:


> I hope the whole photo posting debacle doesn't kill off the Vortex here. E and I sometimes have some downer discussions about how not having the photos available may just lead to the demise of this whole social world thing that's going on.
> 
> Who wants to learn all of these "new and improved" options for sharing?
> Not these campers.
> ...


I too am extremely frustrated by the sudden hijacking of our photos by Photobucket and am not sure how to go back on existing threads to reinsert the photos from another hosting site but have moved forward with my posts using Shutterfly and it is working. Takes a few minutes to sort out how to do what I was doing with Photobucket but old dogs can learn new tricks. You might want to try this site Eric.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

No no! Tapatalk is the new photobucket! Just down load the app and it's easy to navigate. When you text type there's a plus sign next to the text window. Click it and it'll bring up a camera icon and mountains icon which is the select a picture to post. Done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, so apparently I missed something Photobucket related. Read these posts, checked my Photobucket and it's all still there, so what's going on? And E, you don't have to whisper-you're not the only one with a flip phone.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Ok, so apparently I missed something Photobucket related. Read these posts, checked my Photobucket and it's all still there, so what's going on? And E, you don't have to whisper-you're not the only one with a flip phone.


More info here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8715641-Photobucket-can-suck-it

Cliffs: you can pay $400/year to photobucket if you want your photos to show up on third party sites (like Vortex).



echassin said:


> I'm gonna ask this in a whisper to avoid too much embarrassment: we don't have smartphones, can my Ipad do Tapatalk and post pics? I know the Ipad has a camera, but I've never used it.
> 
> A request for a step-by-step may seem excessive but that's what I'd need...
> 
> It wouldn't fix the old threads, but moving forward we'd all have a workable solution.


I'm not sure if Tapatalk has an iPad app, but if they do, you don't have to use the camera on the pad. If your photos are in your iCloud photostream, when you click 'upload' in TT, it'll display photos that are on your iPad in the photos folder, and I believe you can choose from photos in your photostream, so it doesn't even need to be on the iPad. It's simple to do in real life, hard to explain in text on a forum.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FYI: you can email PB at 

[email protected]


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

pchassin said:


> I hope the whole photo posting debacle doesn't kill off the Vortex here. E and I sometimes have some downer discussions about how not having the photos available may just lead to the demise of this whole social world thing that's going on.
> 
> Who wants to learn all of these "new and improved" options for sharing?
> Not these campers.
> ...


This old Eric is also a luddite with a flip phone. 

I have a Samsung Tab 10.1 with a camera but I don't know if the Android OS on it is new enough to post photos here. I don't think it can use tapatalk because it's a Wi-Fi and GPS only model. I bought it for the GPS. 

-Old Eric


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

E/all,
I simply use tapatalk on my fone; I haven't used a computer in years except for work. In the tapatalk app, you simply insert a picture from your device (fone, tablet etc.). Like this:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Cliffs: you can pay $400/year to photobucket if you want your photos to show up on third party sites (like Vortex).


Hi Chris, sorry if I'm putting you on the spot by asking this but...

Are you privy to any discussions happening about this whole issue at the Vortex 'executive level', and if there's anything you're able to share?

I gotta believe 'the model' is being revisited...

:beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I call bs. The samba is capable of hosting pictures of members. They are a much smaller forum than the vortex. I think that the Tex could help here. Photobucket screwed us.


:thumbup: 
also, Scirocco Register UK...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Not to worry, there is a version of Tapatalk on the Apple store.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Our local police found Luke's stolen Passat about 50 miles away in perfect condition, so we're gonna go retrieve it (they aren't allowed to drive it), and when we get home we'll have the opportunity to take a pic of it with my Ipad and then see about posting it if I can get Tapatalk onto said Ipad.

Such great car adventures we have!

See y'all later :wave:!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> Hi Chris, sorry if I'm putting you on the spot by asking this but...
> 
> Are you privy to any discussions happening about this whole issue at the Vortex 'executive level', and if there's anything you're able to share?
> 
> ...


Don't make me ban you for asking questions.*

Short answer: not that I've seen. 

Long answer: I'm just a moderator here. We just observe and step in if needed. Being 'volunteers' we have little knowledge of the business of online forums. Now the admins and the owners may be talking about something, but I would not be privy to those conversations. While I also write for Vortex, I'm not an employee; I'm purely a freelance writer so that gives me no insider info either. 

I did send a message up to the overlords and asked if there are any plans to allow photo uploads. I'll report back if I hear anything I can share.

EDIT: Other mods have elevated the photo hosting suggestion as well, so it's on the radar. 

*I have no ability to ban. Full disclosure: I'm not even the moderator for the Scirocco section. Feel free to run amuk! I can do nothing!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Our local police found Luke's stolen Passat about 50 miles away in perfect condition, so we're gonna go retrieve it (they aren't allowed to drive it), and when we get home we'll have the opportunity to take a pic of it with my Ipad and then see about posting it if I can get Tapatalk onto said Ipad.
> 
> Such great car adventures we have!
> 
> See y'all later :wave:!


That's great news!

By perfect condition do they mean physical appearance or did the police verify it runs and moves?

-Old Eric


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...which I guess betrays how awful I am with *computers*.


Speaking of "E's Challenges With Things That Have Keys"... I'd meant to ask yesterday about the Passat 



echassin said:


> Our local police found Luke's stolen Passat about 50 miles away in perfect condition, so we're gonna go retrieve it (they aren't allowed to drive it), and when we get home we'll have the opportunity to take a pic of it with my Ipad and then see about posting it if I can get Tapatalk onto said Ipad.


That is great to hear! And I'm sure a huge relief to you guys :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> EDIT: Other mods have elevated the photo hosting suggestion as well, so it's on the radar.


:thumbup::thumbup: I feel better/hopeful now that it's at least getting some consideration. Understood about the hierarchy. Thanks for sharing what you could.  :beer:



silverspeedbuggy said:


> *I have no ability to ban. Full disclosure: I'm not even the moderator for the Scirocco section. Feel free to run amuk! I can do nothing!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: That's awesome. :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> *I have no ability to ban. Full disclosure: I'm not even the moderator for the Scirocco section. Feel free to run amuk! I can do nothing!


----------



## lechassin (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello everyone

Good news from the Chassin clan, the cops found our car. The theives were kind enough not to destroy it and the cop said it was the nicest recovery he'd seen. They even left the change in the drawer. Only thing missing was a thank you note.

Bit of an oil leak and some dirtyness but nothing outside the norm. 

Some pics:









































In other news, while I didn't have the car I can't drive, I was riding my bike and suddenly my face had an unwanted meeting with the cement. Most literally a :banghead: event. 

I come home before my parents (they were going to pick up the car and surprise me, as I did not know the cops found it), and when they arrive, we both were equally shocked, me at the fact that my car was in the driveway, and my parents shocked that their son was standing in front of them with blood and bandages on his face.

Quite an eventful evening.

[SUP]Side note: you can use imgur.com to host images, its free, has 3rd party support, and unlimited images.[/SUP]


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbup: Happy you got your ride back in good shape . As for the face plant, keep the rubber side down, you'll be fine


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats Luke, on the car that is. It's rare to find them in the same condition, so you lucked out there.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Sooooooo many learning experiences going on here. Harumph.

Isn't learning great?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

That's amazing :thumbup::beer:
You hear stories of the joy riders just ramming it into sh&! at the end out of spite. Glad that didn't happen here!

Speaking of lessons learned... I assume there's a new household policy regarding keys now, eh?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> I assume there's a new household policy regarding keys now, eh?


We need to find some middleground between leaving the keys in the car, which exposes the car to theft but at least we know where the keys are, vs bringing the keys into the house but not being able to find them at all...

And by "we", and mean "they", as in "the other Chassins"


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> We need to find some middleground between leaving the keys in the car, which exposes the car to theft but at least we know where the keys are, vs bringing the keys into the house but not being able to find them at all...
> 
> And by "we", and mean "they", as in "the other Chassins"


You could designate a central location for the keys that won't be obvious to burglars. Like Rockford kept his gun in a cookie jar. A flour canister would probably be even better. Nobody wants to grab a handful of flour. It goes without saying that visitors including dear friends shouldn't know the location. 

There could be another location that visitors are allowed to know. A daytime location where the keys are available if somebody is helping you or hanging out. When you lock up for the night or if you all go out, they go in the "nighttime" location. No exception except the car you are driving. 

If you need to move all of the cars for some reason, you grab the cookie jar and everybody grabs a key and moves a car then fishes another key out and repeats the process. Like if you decided to redo the floor in your garage and you or the contractor needed every car moved out.

My daily driver Ford key is on the keychain, all others are in another location. I have to worry about hiding them from myself so every other car key is in one place. 

-Old Eric


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I seriously cannot tell sometimes if you're kidding :sly:. We don't need a special hidden place for the keys because the main issue is us being able to find them:

I'm pretty good about putting stuff in its designated spot, but the rest of the clan is not. Any chosen location except the car itself didn't work.

This will be a behavioral adjustment and while I am confident we will succeed, it's not easy...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Following a cool, not Hot, shower to hydrate and ex-foliate whats now spare tissue, slather on a light layer of HONEY. 
Uncooked/Unpasteurized would be best. Avoid laying your head to sleep near foraging Ants.
Whatever you do, keep some kind of layer (olive oil/honey/gauze, something) to keep the moisture there during the rebuilding process.

- Loosen the front brakes on the bike. Full clamp on the Front Brakes should slow you over a few feet. 
Tighten the BACK Brakes all you want. 
You can always slide a locked-up back end around during a panic stop, as needed.
Get back on the Horse, go practice.

- Keys are a very good example of whats now thought of as Compulsive Behavior and what used to known as Good Ol' Common Sense. 
(I do not disparage, lots of folks- strictly an example... on the Frontier underwent a hard learning curve and the survivors, through both smarts, paying attention to what worked 'last time', & chance/luck have paved the way for us here in the 21st Century to not be loosing keys around the house. 

Not when we are standing on the shoulders of those who came before...

- The Passat is Home. Change all the Fluids.

btw- I got another ring on my tree this week.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Keys are always on the counter. If someone wants them they need to get past the dog. If they get past the dog then God help them...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

:thumbup:

(I keep my keys in my pocket.)

You have to be _really_ committed...

:what:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I thought I was all done w/ Interwebz for the nonce when this came across my bow:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_A._Romero 

The Creator of 'Night of the Living Dead' had passed away at the age of 77...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I seriously cannot tell sometimes if you're kidding


No, that's me that's usually kidding. 

Old Eric is the serious one. 

[R.I.P. Mr. Romero. For now. ]


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TBerk said:


> The Creator of 'Night of the Living Dead' had passed away at the age of 77...





DiezNutz said:


> [R.I.P. Mr. Romero. For now. ]


So which one in the picture above is Romero, actually?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

On my 53rd birthday today, I saw my 88 Scirocco for a few minutes in the garage 
I drive one of my cars, my Bora Station Wagon to BWI and back to Southern Maryland, then to work without stopping by house before hand. Total driving distance was 264 miles


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

California 16v said:


> On my 53rd birthday today, I saw my 88 Scirocco for a few minutes in the garage
> I drive one of my cars, my Bora Station Wagon to BWI and back to Southern Maryland, then to work without stopping by house before hand. Total driving distance was 264 miles


Many happy returns for the birthday event Randall ( Birthday cake Icon here ) Hope all the driving still left time for a beer / party at the end of the day !! :thumbup:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> On my 53rd birthday today, I saw my 88 Scirocco for a few minutes in the garage
> I drive one of my cars, my Bora Station Wagon to BWI and back to Southern Maryland, then to work without stopping by house before hand. Total driving distance was 264 miles


Happy Birthday
:beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

California 16v said:


> On my 53rd birthday today, I saw my 88 Scirocco for a few minutes in the garage
> I drive one of my cars, my Bora Station Wagon to BWI and back to Southern Maryland, then to work without stopping by house before hand. Total driving distance was 264 miles


Happy Birthday
:beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> On my 53rd birthday today, I saw my 88 Scirocco for a few minutes in the garage
> I drive one of my cars, my Bora Station Wagon to BWI and back to Southern Maryland, then to work without stopping by house before hand. Total driving distance was 264 miles


I had mine this month also, but in my case- instead of _becoming_ a Scirocco Number, I am now a 53.1 model going forward...

A few days beforehand, I suppose in the spirit of the Universe being sure I didn't take more than Half a Century for granted... I had hot rounds spent in my direction. 

:what: 

So far, I'm glad I didn't respond 'the Old Fashion Way'...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yesterday there was a limited re-release of a film (I still need to confirm it was back in theaters for one day due to an Anniversary...)

Was kicking around Berkeley w/ the grown son (in other words, we're both 'grown-ups' now) and we went to go see this:










(huh, so it was a two day event after all...)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself, the film was presented in the original Japanese w/ subtitles (yay!) and there were a lot of people in the audience who I have to think were seeing it for the first time, based on the reactions.

Only thing I'd say, in rebuttal re: the original score/soundtrack/vocals (Japanese) vs the English Dub version(s) that came out later is that there are two key songs in the film that turned out to be better when the English version were substituted. (It is a case of not only a different artist but totally different lyrics, etc...).

I'm Gonna Fly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAyS2yTua0w

Soaring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCVoKhGgShc

Both of those are by a gal named Sydney Forest, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sydney_Forest
unfortunately I've not seen nor heard much from her since then. 

Anyhow, for those in the know- Miyazaki for the Win. 

If you have little idea of what I'm talking about, well:

- Start w/ Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind.

- Some of the films are very family friendly; My Neighbor Totoro, the afore mentioned Kiki. 
Others might need to be screened for the very young toddler types as they depict physical conflict and/or gun play (Seaplane Pirates, Military Conflicts, General Mayhem and Destruction due to Man's Folly, etc). 

- Studio Ghibli has a few things you'll notice running through their work, including a love of flying things and airframes in general & the dynamic between 'who is Good and who is Evil?'. A good example of this is the film 'Princess Mononoke . Man vs Nature. Sounds simple, right? not so much...

- Another thing to consider is that the folks at Ghibli aren't afraid to have the main protagonist be a female. And there's nothing wrong with that.

There you go, both Chit & Chat...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I Love Studio Ghibli stuff. It's kind of fun to see where they work the studio's name into the animation too. If you haven't watched them yet, see "whisper of the Heart" and "The Cat Returns" in that order, once you watch them you'll understand why.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

I'll put my vote in for 'The Wind Rises'
Heavy in flying content, but a bit less fantasy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

BennyB said:


> I'll put my vote in for 'The Wind Rises'
> Heavy in flying content, but a bit less fantasy.


Yeah, while 'Porco Rosso' is fantastical, it too has lots of aeroplane stuff in it. (The motor is an Italian Ghibli...) 

But 'the Wind Rises' is more a biography related to the Engineer that developed the Japanese Zero. 

Politics and Warfare aside, the Zero was quite a plane in it's day...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> A few days beforehand, I suppose in the spirit of the Universe being sure I didn't take more than Half a Century for granted... I had hot rounds spent in my direction.
> :what:
> So far, I'm glad I didn't respond 'the Old Fashion Way'...


Shirley you didn't think you were going to get away with this minimal post, did you?
Further elaboration is required. Please enlighten us, Shirley. 

US success in WWII was due in part to our enactment of a zero Zero tolerance policy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Shirley you didn't think you were going to get away with this minimal post, did you?
> Further elaboration is required. Please enlighten us, Shirley.
> 
> US success in WWII was due in part to our enactment of a zero Zero tolerance policy.


Well, the young man is in custody (still, as far as I know...) and it's an on going situation so I'd rather not spill all the beans at this point. 

At this point, lets just say it was a response far in excess to the original situation, that the principal might have thought to influence people's behavior with such antics, and that he didn't get what he wanted in the end anyway.

And stop calling me Shirley...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Well, the young man is in custody (still, as far as I know...) and it's an on going situation so I'd rather not spill all the beans at this point.
> At this point, lets just say it was a response far in excess to the original situation, that the principal might have thought to influence people's behavior with such antics, and that he didn't get what he wanted in the end anyway.


Wow. That's seriously messed up.
Glad you're okay! :thumbup::beer:



TBerk said:


> And stop calling me Shirley...


:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This reads as if a school principal shot at you?!  WTF?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'd like to say more. I mean, I really would. 

But it's better to not, at this time. 

Bottom line, so far- nobody ended up leaking fluids or mending broken stuff. 

Oh, wait- it ended up getting into the newspapers. 
[ URL redacted } 

OK, so there is a slight difference between what was reported and what actually transpired but basically there was no need for 'extraordinary means of persuasion'. 

(didn't get what he wanted anyway...) 

When the time comes, I'll have a much more entertaining tale to regale you all with.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OK, the link is informative enough: you're the 53 year old man, the 65 year old is "the other guy". You both went to help a damsel in distress, and coulda got killed in the process .

Glad you're OK, but boy-o-boy, this brings up all _kinds_ of potential conversations! I'll throw in my two cents: if such a damsel in distress calls on you again, you call 911...

...while running the other way. Let the pros handle it, and if they don't get there in time well, c'est la vie .

Other opinions will likely differ vehemently, so I will now don my Nomex underwear .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Try as I might to not talk about it, I already have worms wriggling all over the desktop.

One of the reports had us 'as the two men ran for their truck...", I take exception; we did not run. What we _did_ was dis-advance.  
(In other words, back away calmly to regroup and reassess what to do next. You can only do that if you're still alive...)

<redack'd, redack'd, redack'd> 

Thats all the prose I got fer ya. The poetry will have to wait.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Idiot kid.
Not knowing what little Wes is charged with, or whether he'll actually do any real time...

Let's just say that with a wig and some liptstick smuggled in through the laundry, he'll be the Belle of the Ball with the fellas in lockup.

Lights Out, Cupcake.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'Chit, Chat'...

In the interest of keeping the thread lively, I find myself posting here. A little bit. 

But while it's not all about meeeee, I post to mention that Life is a funny thing and it's not guaranteed. 

Currently sitting in a big ol picture window looking out on a fancy-dancy part of town, complete w/ 'both interesting & interesting' people walking by. 

(Oh and as I type Gil Scott Heron is in the earbuds...)

Sometimes one's way can get pretty crappy, this isn't one of those times.

Go hug somebody...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> ... I post to mention that Life is a funny thing and it's not guaranteed. ....sometimes one's way can get pretty crappy, this isn't one of those times.
> 
> Go hug somebody...


Speaking of life being funny...and therefore sometimes odd....
We have been having a run of storms here in the Midwest, and our neighbor's house got hit by lightning.
Here's a link:
http://abc7chicago.com/massive-burr...ed-by-lightning-strike-officials-say/2267479/

So, today I tell the story to my kid's play date's mom..and she said her house had gotten hit by lightning and fried the electronics earlier this spring. Her parent's house had been hit by lightning, also.
Last week, my bro's girlfriend told us a story about how a neighbor's car got fried, too.
And just tonight, my BFF told me a story of her own house getting hit by lightning and how a neighbor helped with a tarp and she needed to have some parts of the roof replaced a year or so ago.

When I was a small kid, my mom never let us do anything when there was a thunderstorm, and we always had to get ready to hide out in the basement.
I always figured that she was just acting on old wive's tales but now I am thinking that life is just...

kinda funny...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

pchassin said:


> Speaking of life being funny...and therefore sometimes odd....
> We have been having a run of storms here in the Midwest, and our neighbor's house got hit by lightning.
> Here's a link:
> http://abc7chicago.com/massive-burr...ed-by-lightning-strike-officials-say/2267479/
> ...


A house in Southern Utah got hit by lightning and caught fire on the 3rd:

http://www.stgeorgeutah.com/news/ar...ve-fire-burns-home-in-st-george/#.WYXcUeRK3IU

It was on Salt Lake City (KSL) news last night at 10:00 PM and I couldn't find any mention of it except in the story above. 

In the meantime, 3 girls got struck by lightening in Northeastern Utah and it's still the top story (as it should be):

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=45289584&nid=148&title=3-children-struck-by-lightning-in-uinta-mountains

-Old Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The Karmann Ghia and the Scirocco made the list:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/enth...-gems/ss-AAgQNi8?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp#image=1

For some reason, VW Vortex doesn't put Scirocco stories in the Scirocco forum:

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/ratty-rescue/ratty-rescue-silver-scirocco-s/

-Old Eric


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Such excitement in our usually quiet subdivision! First the stolen Passat, then the burned house down the street, and today...

P and I are sipping wine on our new Adirondack chairs in the shade thinking "what a lovely Sunday afternoon", when the pastoral scene is suddenly shattered by quite a commotion.

*Insert throaty sound of 500hp V8 revving, the loooooooooong squall of a spectacular burnout, followed by a huge "WHUMP!" with sounds of broken glass, then more tire squalling, then silence*.

P and I, hoping for a simple gaper's gawk and the opportunity to commiserate with the driver (having myself done the same thing with a Mustang) grab Keith and drive a few hundred yards in the general direction of the sounds, and are greeted by a somewhat grim scene: the generally recognizeable remains of a hemorraging souped up late-model Camaro, an obviously spoiled 16 year old boy stumbling about dazed, a teen girl running at us covered with blood (head and neck lacerations, she'll have some scars) and after some inquiries, we find the other girl lying on the pavement, moaning with a thready pulse.

P and I, being first responders, but with no phones, grab the attention of a passerby and tell him to call 911, and while tending to the kids, we note he's holding the phone to us and doesn't speak english. By now the boy is on his phone, we presume with 911, but he's yapping with his parents about the car! So, after some delayed phone calls to 911, the pros and other parents arrive, and finally the boy's Dad shows up. He starts roaming the scene with obvious douchebaggery on his mind, like he's gonna sue Chevy for selling his boy an unsafe product, with no attention to the girls whatsoever :screwy::banghead: I felt like giving him a mouthful of knuckles


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Such excitement in our usually quiet subdivision! First the stolen Passat, then the burned house down the street, and today...
> 
> P and I are sipping wine on our new Adirondack chairs in the shade thinking "what a lovely Sunday afternoon", when the pastoral scene is suddenly shattered by quite a commotion.
> 
> ...



That's horrible! 

I never envy others for their money or just assume they were given anything. I had to pay for every "luxury" item I ever owned so I give others with expensive or new stuff the benefit of the doubt. 

Then you hear about somebody acting like a stereotypical movie or TV spoiled brat rich kid and/or his or her idiot parents. I hope you told the cops what you heard. There should also be incriminating skid marks. 

I hope the injured girls were OK. 

When I was stationed in Korea, there were young idiots who used to drive the center line on dirt bikes without helmets. That didn't bother me so much, but they often had young girls without helmets on the back. 

-Old crotchety (get off my lawn!) Eric


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I understand this very well. 

- As a Senior in High School (I pretty much hated school from late grade school on; it was boring and I just felt warehoused...) I myself pinched Mom's keys to the Lancia HPE and went to pick up a buddy, just because. 

Promptly hydroplaned it cresting a long sweeper of a hill/curve combination. Got slowly spun around on the early morning spritz that had moistened the road and ended up hitting the curb on the other side of the street w/ the back wheel. 

Airborne was I, aye, and so was my passenger, and as we floated inside the cabin (in slow-motion) I had all kinds of time to recall what seat-belts were good for... :sly:

Came to rest and checked my anatomy, both internal & external, and had all my parts and pieces. Tried starting the stalled motor but no-go. 

Stepped out to have a look around and found we'd dug a trench in the dirt w/ the tail-pipe (which is why the motor wouldn't start) and we had come to rest scant feet from a thirty foot embankment that would have surely caused bodily harm to the occupants and sheet-metal damage to the otherwise pristine Italian Artwork. 

Only real damage was a bent lower A (control) arm, but it needed to be towed to the dealership. In my entire life this was only one of two times I ever saw my mother cry, and this one was because of me.

Thats the 'Ive been there and done that' relational story, it turned out OK, but could have been so much worse. But I'll add one more, externally observed:
.

- Location: Stevens Creek Blvd (Cupertino, Santa Clara? dunno...) 

Sounds alerted us to a something 'dramatic' just up the road but initial events where masked by intervening traffic. Upon rolling up past the scene we pulled over to both rubber-neck and lend assistance.

Turns out there was a third or fourth gen Corvette up over the curb, and it had hit a tall flag/light pole (one of those extruded aluminum jobs) and was obviously now only good for parting out. 
And this pole was right out in front of a car dealership. Now that I recollect, I think it was a pole that held up the Dealer's Signage.

Wandering around on the sidewalk was a teen boy & two teen-aged females (and it's only a two seater automobile...).

When asked "what happened?, are you OK?", he replied "I don't know what happened, It just got away from me...". 

Me and my buddy Al looked at each other and turned back to the driver and almost as one said "You've got to come up w/ something better than that, Dads going to be here soon..." 

"A homeless person w/ a Shopping Cart was crossing the lanes!..." wait, better yet; "A woman with a baby carriage...". 

Whaaaat? We were just trying to help...:facepalm:

Neither of these story's involved any leaking body parts, and for that I'm very grateful. But they _were_ Lessons in Stupidity. 

I learned mine, I hope the other youngster did as well...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> He starts roaming the scene with obvious douchebaggery on his mind,...



:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

For gearheads.
I mean, really...:screwy:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

a reminder that this Scirocco gtg is happening this coming weekend in Southern Maryland : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...join-us-for-the-weekend!-August-19th-and-20th


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit-Chat to the top, as it were... besides:

 103.5 °F 
Feels Like  101 °F  


According to WeatherUnderground.... that is all.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, yup, the Chassin's have been slacking on the chitchatting, so here's the goings on around here:

1. Jury duty. Again. Me. For the love of all things holy and unholy, I have been called to jury duty, like, seven times in my life so far.E's never been. I don't know anyone who has been in the jury room (aka random day prison for functional citizens of the great U.S. of A). And the worst of it is, the buggers who keep you in lock-down keep telling you what a privilege it is to get the chance to serve. If they believe I am stupid enough to believe that line, I am too stupid to decide whether to send someone to jail. Anyway, I dodged the "opportunity" to serve, the case settled at the last minute just as we the jurors were standing outside the courtroom waiting to hear the case.

2. School started already. How lame is that? The kiddies are already discussing pre-Calculus, learning German, Beowulf., etc.
I know I am dating myself, but this should happen after Labor Day, IMO. 
This is so wrong.

3. I managed to back into L's Passat yesterday, and broke up the front. So embarrassing. Especially since we extended the driveway to save us from the hassle of shuffling cars. In my defense, (and it is a lame one) the car hasn't found a permanent spot yet on the driveway. I kept assuming it was elsewhere...ahead of me, out of the way close to the garage doors, on the other side of the driveway, up in Round Lake...
I haven't developed object permanence yet.
It was the exact same type of hit that E had done a few years back to our neighbor's car. No right shoulder check. 
I smashed it with the Mom Bomb (it's tank so it never gets hurt) so fortunately, no Sciroccos were involved. E spent the day giving the victim some love, and all is better.

Chicago is quite lovely right now, mid 80's F. Usually we suffer with nasty, muggy weather and even the air conditioning doesn't fully cut through it. 
E and I will dine alfresco tonight , to celebrate 23 years of wedded bliss (some not so blissful, but hey we got through the other side of that wormhole) and that's worth a drink, at the very least.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Congrats Mrs E., btw- as a follow up to yesterday's weather report, today is in the high 70s and climbing (its around Noon-ish as I post). The main thing currently influencing the atmospheric conditions are all the local 'complexes'/forest and wild fires here about in Northern California:

CalFire (Google) Map of State wide Fires
http://www.calfire.ca.gov/general/firemaps


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wave  from sunny (right now) Orlando FL


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats :thumbup::wave: to the chassins


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Solar Eclipse 2017*

Sitting here, Geeking Out w/ the multi-media coverage of the Solar Eclipse;

- Front door open, clouds overhead outdoors (you remember 'In Real Life'?) 
Was able to glance at it through the clouds, but all we got here, about halfway down the West Coast, was 75% coverage.

- NASA has a RAW Feed being broadcast over the Internet, and a Broadcast (Talking Heads) channel also. 
(And some direct feeds from certain telescopes; Ca-K filter, etc). 

- Playing Sunlight related music on the cell phone (like the Beatles 'Here Comes the Sun'...), oh and the regular broadcast TV was just playing Parliment/Funkadelic's 'Flashlight'. (How bold of them...). Next up might be 'It's a Marvelous Night for a Moon Dance...'

edit- One thing that came to me, prompted by all the Local, National, and International comments by just plain folks:

the Heavens? non-Partisan. 

It's a great reminder that we are all just little bits in the Grand Scheme of things. 

Next chance you can manage, get out away from the City Lights of Civilization, lay on the ground under the Open Sky, feel the Earth rotating underneath you. 

"yeah right" you say.

Just do it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Thanks for the anniversary wishes. We had a good weekend.

E and I were fortunate to have seen the eclipse. We got lucky, because our work schedule got tightened up, and we were able to get home in time to watch it together. Chicago-land had been covered with clouds until that point, so while driving, we figured we were out of luck. Just as we got home, the clouds parted a bit and E looked up and saw that we had a show to watch.
We pulled out some chairs, poured a glass of vino, put on our welding helmets, and looked up at the sky. 
It was cool.

We aren't religious but I am starting to think that E and I need to worship a pagan-type weather god. Whenever something big comes up, the iffy weather always clears for us. 

The kids were able to see some of it too because the schools bought those funny little glasses that look like you are at a 3-D movie. Also cool that the bureaucrats thought ahead. Kudos to them.
L' s school gave the kids a full half hour and they saw the bulk of it. K called it "clickbait" and wasn't too impressed, though his school had 'em out too early and only allowed 10 minutes. Dam* different bureaucrats.

It's amazing that all those giants rocks are spinning around in space and not colliding and that somebody figured out how and what too expect.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The following story begins a month ago, but is really only posted here because Photophukit ruined all our pics, and we decided to learn how to make time lapse videos for any VW work we do...

...but we didn't have any VW work to show.

So, back to the story: a month ago I was "teaching" Keith to fly this cool WW1 RC plane we built last winter. He was doing well enough that I'm wasn't really watching, we lost the plane on the roof of a building, and considered it gone .

Well a few weeks later, a security guard sees us flying another plane and comes out to chat. We tell him about our plane, and he goes to look for it, and does not reappear...

...until a few days after, he brings the busted up fuselage, but no wing...

...until a few days later, he brings the busted up wing (nice guy, there's hope for Humanity, :beer:<---literally given).

The amazing part: after a month in all kinds of weather, the radio, motor, speed control, it all works! Some of the wood bits were missing, warped, etc..., but a few days work and the thing flies great again!

It's our first attempt at video, so composition is a bit crude, but here is all of the work compressed into 2 minutes, brought to you Luke the Computer Guru:





This was a total of about 8 hours work, so now, when I build a car, I'll just prop up the camera near the ceiling and make 2 minute time lapse videos of the day's work. No more Fotosucking


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> 1. Jury duty. Again. Me. For the love of all things holy and unholy, I have been called to jury duty, like, seven times in my life so far.E's never been. I don't know anyone who has been in the jury room (aka random day prison for functional citizens of the great U.S. of A). And the worst of it is, the buggers who keep you in lock-down keep telling you what a privilege it is to get the chance to serve. If they believe I am stupid enough to believe that line, I am too stupid to decide whether to send someone to jail. Anyway, I dodged the "opportunity" to serve, the case settled at the last minute just as we the jurors were standing outside the courtroom waiting to hear the case.


You really need to start showing up to jury duty in your Princess Leia costume. Works every time. :thumbup:



pchassin said:


> 2. School started already. How lame is that? The kiddies are already discussing pre-Calculus, learning German, Beowulf., etc.
> I know I am dating myself, but this should happen after Labor Day, IMO.
> This is so wrong.


WHAT THE F*CKING F*CK?!?!

How is this possible? Back here in Philadelphia (Birthplace of F*CKING AMERICA!), it doesn't start till after Labor Day? Sounds vaguely socialist, to me. And I'm a pretty avid socialist.

The time-lapse video is pretty amazing! I dig it. The soundtrack was very 1920's "moving picture soundtrack" which was quite lovely.

A hearty joyeux anniversaire to the Chassins! We Mairs are a couple weeks away from ours. Oh, and Crosby just turned 5. WHERE DID THE TIME ALL GO?

And finally, I'm trying really hard not to buy a new motorcycle. So far, I've held off, but my will is getting weak.
:thumbup:

OWNAGE x THREE:

Appropriate for page 911:









The Family: 









Camping:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm trying really hard not to buy a new *donorcycle*. So far, I've held off, but my will is getting weak.
> :thumbup:


Hi Joe :wave:, and a happy anniversary and birthday to you and yours as the days arrive.

I took the liberty of fixing your post, above. Just think for a moment where all the spare parts come from (not _motorcycle _spare parts Joe, think outside the box...)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Pfft. GET SOME!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Got new gloves today too, spendy but SOO comfy. ❤


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Those are some gloves! They put some thought into them.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> And finally, I'm trying really hard not to buy a new motorcycle. So far, I've held off, but my will is getting weak.


Do it.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> ... it doesn't start till after Labor Day? Sounds vaguely socialist, to me. And I'm a pretty avid socialist.
> 
> The time-lapse video is pretty amazing! I dig it. The soundtrack was very 1920's "moving picture soundtrack" which was quite lovely.
> 
> ...


In order:
A-yup. L has already had his first pre-calculus test already. Me, I had to look up how to spell the type of math class he's taking. At this point in my life, all I need to know is to tell the boy that he needs to study, not how to understand the material.
5 is a huge age, congrats also to all of your milestones. School this fall or the next? 
From now on forward, your vacations are based on school schedules. Kinda pesky, but you get into the swing of things.

I noticed you got a few thumbs up on the motorcycle idea, with the exception of E.
I second his thoughts. 
I used to assist with transplant surgery (ex OR nurse), the last thing you wanna do is turn into a slab of meat that those of us in the biz could use for harvesting, especially with a 5 year old to consider. I used to get paid an extra 50 bucks a shift to be on call...you do not want to be on the wrong end of what I use to do to get a little extra beer money...
Just my thoughts.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That's understandable. I totally get it. But if you ride smart you never (well almost never) crash that hard. Let him get a bike, but not one that he'll kill himself on. Hell I drive a KTM RC390 as a daily; you don't need a million horsepower on a bike to have fun. And riding is, above anything else, FUN.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

First of all; *Page 911!*

2ndly; Joe- ToP, Own It. 
(Ya'll been gett'n a mite lax hereabouts...)

3rdly; You all know what happened twenty years ago, today, Aug 29, 1997, right?










(That last was pinched from Mr. Getty over on facebook...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*sound of Crickets chirping...*


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Crickets noted. Here's my contribution to conversation:

Today is indeed an exciting day at the Chassin household. I would like to take a moment to note that our young Lucas, having just turned 16 recently, just spent his* last* Labor day holiday at rest.
Because today he is going to start his first ever *job.*

A milestone, a moment that brings out the pride in every parent. Just getting a kid presentable and polished enough to pass the interview process and go from, "Fill out a job form" to "When can you start?" is kinda huge.
It brought tears to our eyes. Our young lad is starting out at the neighborhood grocery store, doing whatever everyone tells him to do.
We figure he's going to learn more at this part time gig then what any of the special snowflakes ever will learn while their parents drive them to and from special after-school extra-curricular activities.

He's a bit nervous about getting it all done, what with the things he wants to do vs. all the things he _has_ to do. 

That's what life is all about.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pchassin said:


> ......We figure he's going to learn more at this part time gig then what any of the special snowflakes ever will learn while their parents drive them to and from special after-school extra-curricular activities.....


You are 100% correct there! :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> A hearty joyeux anniversaire to the Chassins! We Mairs are a couple weeks away from ours. Oh, and Crosby just turned 5. WHERE DID THE TIME ALL GO?
> 
> And finally, I'm trying really hard not to buy a new motorcycle. So far, I've held off, but my will is getting weak.
> :thumbup:


Laura and I are celebrating our 9th this week, I took a week off for a "staycation" and it is wonderful. Happy anniversary to you guys, also to the Chassins!

If all goes well, I will be bringing my Scirocco back this week, so once again it will be where it belongs, on my immediate property!

Q will be 3 this December, on his last Pediatrician visit, the Dr. said his vocabulary is better than a lot of kids twice his age. I guess we are doing something right.

I am also really feeling the stab of wanting another bike since I sold my Ducati. I really, really, REALLY want the Scrambler CR in a bad way. I still have my Kawasaki to get running, and I am also playing with a little 2-stroke scooter that I put a hot 70cc aluminum cylinder kit on. So I guess I don't really need a new bike- the goal is to downsize a little. Too many toys!

Brendan


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

pchassin said:


> We figure he's going to learn more at this part time gig then what any of the special snowflakes ever will learn while their parents drive them to and from special after-school extra-curricular activities.
> 
> He's a bit nervous about getting it all done, what with the things he wants to do vs. all the things he _has_ to do.
> 
> That's what life is all about.


I still remember my first work day. I was a busboy in a local restaurant waaay out east of Cleveland in Amish country. I was 12; lax laws in the 80s allowed me to enter the workforce at a very young age. I worked harder that Sunday morning (I have to be there at 7am?! What!?) than I had ever worked in my entire life. My dad picked me up that afternoon, we went home, and I fell asleep on our deck. My parents took pictures; they thought it was hysterical. Barring one semester in college, I've never not worked. 

You're right on the skills/life skills learned at a job; learning to listen, _really_ listen to others when being given instructions, how to take feedback, and, well, the amount of praise you_ don't_ get for the work you are expected (read: paid) to do.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I learned how to drive and got my first job when I was 13. Bar back at Papa Joes in Beacon and a Datsun King Cab pickup. *Sigh* those were the days. 

Big transitions in the Bee household this month. Mason is starting high school and Evangeline is going into PK4. Not sure what happened. She was literally born yesterday and he was adjusting to his step Dad. Wow... Jen and I will celebrate our sixth wedding anniversary and I will approach my mid 40s. A big WTF for all of this....

But the Scirocco is still running strong and I have been starting to drive it more. THIS is good news. 





































Glad to see you're all doing well and adulting the best you can.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*De-Lurk*

Wow. So much going on in here. It's been a hella busy summer on my end, so much so that I've hardly been on here.

-Happy Anniversary to all of those celebrating.
[email protected] Joe: I'm with E & P on this one - you don't need a bike. (You need a pilot's license instead, MUCH safer.)
-L has a job? Fantastic! Life lessons and all that.

Allow me to be "off-topic" here for a moment: I have an issue with the Ho that I'm not sure how to solve. It's been plaguing me all summer to the point that I rarely drive the car. It just won't start when warm without 30 seconds or more of cranking. From what I've been able to deduce, the problem seems to be lack of fuel pressure when warm (vapor lock) and the culprit is the fuel distributor. I am NOT confident in my ability to rebuild it, so what's everyone's advice here? I miss my 'lil Mk 1.

And how the *hell* do I post pics on here now?? I acquired another "project" last month....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> *De-Lurk*
> 
> And how the *hell* do I post pics on here now?? I acquired another "project" last month....


Easy answer: use Tapatalk app on you smartphone. 
If that's not an option: Flikr or Imgur. There are benefits and drawbacks to both.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's a little something I've been working on since June: refinishing our deck. I started stripping it with chemical stripper in June, and it went, crappy. Life got in the way, and it sat since. This past weekend we broke out the power tools: rented a floor sander and went to town. Four hours and $48 later, we had what looked like a brand new deck. Can't wait to stain it, but we have 3 days of rain in the forecast.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Chris: 
That's an impressive deck - I like it! That said... the BS of upkeep on a wood deck is why, when we rebuilt ours, we went composite. It's.... refreshing, only needing to clean it (and, that only to get the dirt / winter funk off of it.) 

Chassins, Bees, and Mairs: 
the anniversaries are many this time of year, apparently. Katie & I will be at 5 years married on Friday. 
Also, the Isaac passed the 3-year mark (in July, actually.) My, how the time flies!

Chassins: 
Awesome that the boy is to be gainfully employed. Parenting: :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

veetarded said:


> Got new gloves today too, spendy but SOO comfy. ❤


My new employer thanks you. :thumbup:



pchassin said:


> 5 is a huge age, congrats also to all of your milestones. School this fall or the next?
> From now on forward, your vacations are based on school schedules. Kinda pesky, but you get into the swing of things.


Thanks! And congrats to you guys, too! Gainfully employed, learning useful problem solving skills from his parents, L is well on his way!

10-4 on the school schedules. I just added Sept through December school holidays to the calendar and have already scoped out spring break dates as our next big family vacation. Crosby officially started a mixed-age (4, 5, 6) kindergarten last year. So, we sorta got surprised by that moving back from the west coast last year, but in a way, it was less stressful than worrying about it in advance. 



pchassin said:


> I noticed you got a few thumbs up on the motorcycle idea, with the exception of E.
> I second his thoughts.
> I used to assist with transplant surgery (ex OR nurse), the last thing you wanna do is turn into a slab of meat that those of us in the biz could use for harvesting, especially with a 5 year old to consider. I used to get paid an extra 50 bucks a shift to be on call...you do not want to be on the wrong end of what I use to do to get a little extra beer money...
> Just my thoughts.


Point well taken. But to be fair, even when I had a motorcycle in the past, I just took it on weekend rides on country roads. I'm not much of a 2-wheeled daredevil. And I never took highways. I will say this: the Motorcycle Safety Class I took to get my Class M has provided me with many defensive driving tips that transferred to 4-wheel driving. And I always use full protection. :thumbup:



TBerk said:


> First of all; *Page 911!*
> 
> 2ndly; Joe- ToP, Own It.
> (Ya'll been gett'n a mite lax hereabouts...)


I'm on it!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Also, interesting side note. Today I was organizing spares for the Scirocco and Sportwagen and came upon a box I don't remember. I made note of the extras and went about my day.

Later, while troubleshooting some coolant leaks, I located the split hose and disassembled. The hose behind it looked like another potential weak spot, so I pulled that out to replace...when I noticed I had seen a new version in my spares earlier today!










I have no recollection of buying this hose and yet, I needed it and located before I knew I needed it! 

It's a Scirocco miracle!

Plus, the other hose is just a straight piece about 3-inches in length. Easy to replace!

Today was a small win. :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm loving this page, so much happening with everyone! 
On the kid subject, my older one was either gonna go to MMI or join the Marines...then Mattis became Secretary of Defense and one of those choices went out the window 









And I have a mental note to blow Joe and Brendan's fb pages up; there are a TON of really cool bikes popping up these days, especially ones that we never got in the states. 

Daun, just replace the fuel dizzy, that will either confirm your suspicion and fix it or lead you to the next layer of the onion. 

Cheers all!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Agreed, it _is_ good to see all of this conversation getting started again.
Kudos, to Tberk, for periodically poking everyone with a stick. Perhaps we were all lurking (thinking..."is anybody out there...anybody??").

Fall is a good time to do pesky-type New Year Resolutions, what with school being a scheduling life-changer. E and I will try to chitchat more about both important and inane stuff.
Or maybe I will just commit. He likes to post about "relevant" stuff and then leave the chatter to me.

Lately, E and I have come to realize that life really is about a series of life instances, so now we pause and make note of the Right Here, Right Now moments. Knowing that everything can change on an instant, we figure we should pause for the good ones.
We both went to pick up L from his first day on "da job". And right then, right there we both felt the sweet flush of success. We had launched the boy and he done good all on his own.


Other exciting news:
Our neighbor wanted to clear out his basement for some new toys (he got his kid a ping-pong table). So he asked us if we wanted his old air hockey game and his fooseball table (I think I am spelling that wrong and maybe there should be an umlaut in there. But I digress).
So we say...sh**, yeah. E and I go over there, first to help him assemble said ping-pong table (our neighbor is a metero-sexual type and his wife handles all the repairs but we love him anyway). E showed him how to use the correct end of the screwdriver. We (E) disassembled the two gaming tables. We were able to get one home with a van, the other was too big to fit.
E has an old 1965 cast iron vintage tractor stored next to Marlene. He pulled it out, hitched the wagon to it, and hauled the table home. He had all the lights a'flashing, and that tractor went rumbling down our subdivision with our neighbor running behind it. I drove behind the two of them, to make sure they didn't get rear-ended. 
A vision.
We got this stuff set up this past week, and now our basement makes for a pretty cool spot.

In other _other _ news:
Just now I saw a big hawk majestically perched on the boy's outdoor playset.
I told E to take a pic with the IPad". He went to the window but couldn't get a good angle, what with the blinds and all. So I said, "go outside and sneak up on him." To which he responded, "you want me to sneak up on a hawk :what:?"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Kudos on the Mr. & Mrs E for helping make the kind of world I want to live in.

Kudos also for da Bee's mini-Bee (I especially like the picture of her @ Westworld...). ;]) <-- and her brother too, but the cutey-pie's going to get all the attention. Sorry dude.

I'm sitting here, goofing off on the Interwebz, waiting for MS Security Patches to finish downloading, listening to Steely Dan and feeling bittersweet about the whole thing.

PS, type edit; I went back over the thread and I missed *veetarded*'s entry re: his offspring. Stuff happens, esp related to national policy. I understand how it can change your options. Still, looks like a stout & sturdy guy, well done.

Oh, and dat Cheezsteak eat'n dude fix the Top of the Page too.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Allow me to be "off-topic" here for a moment: I have an issue with the Ho that I'm not sure how to solve. It's been plaguing me all summer to the point that I rarely drive the car. It just won't start when warm without 30 seconds or more of cranking. From what I've been able to deduce, the problem seems to be lack of fuel pressure when warm (vapor lock) and the culprit is the fuel distributor. I am NOT confident in my ability to rebuild it, so what's everyone's advice here? I miss my 'lil Mk 1.
> 
> And how the *hell* do I post pics on here now?? I acquired another "project" last month....



I'm shocked you don't have a box of these laying around, first of all. Secondly, hopefully someone here with the ability maybe can rebuild it for you, or maybe a tech weekend is in order in Dayton. Assuming it's not the accumulator (and I'm guessing that probably just makes it hard to start when bad?) I agree with you. My first Rabbit had this problem and had to replace the distributor.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

My boy texted Daun a pic of the O-ring on the tip of the system pressure regulator (on the side of the fuel distributor), which I can't post here because fotosuxit. It's easy to replace without removing or rebuilding the fuel distributor. Daun's addressed everything but that and a potentially leaky frequency valve at this point

It appears that a lot of folks know to check for obvious fuel leaks and to check the fuel pump check valve and the pressure accumulator, but if hot start problems still persist, they just live with the problem. 

There are other causes to consider under the hood, anything that bleeds system pressure after shutdown, and which should be sought. External leaks at the injectors or cold start valve not only bleed system pressure but also flood the engine and can catastrophically dilute the engine's oil as the gas seeps down into the oil pan. Internal leaks in the frequency valve or system pressure regulator don't flood the engine but still bleed pressure back into the return line.

This stuff is tedious to read, but I mention it because Bentley doesn't emphasize it enough IMO and it's all very easy to check; chop chop, get to it.

Hope everyone is OK with all the foul weather the Gulf has been dishing out this season :heart:

Edit for page ownership, we'll make a video ASAP...

...Ok, here it is, hope it's helpful:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, and E forgot to mention that we are making bacon.
Happy Sunday to you all. I hope everyone is ok in Florida and Houston, too.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

So this weekend including today I've been trying to get my S2 painted, headlined and glassed before the winter. Ran out of paint, a painters worst nightmare. More coming this week. I need to get the car to bed before cold weather comes are way! Here are a few pics of the progress. I have to do this one outside(Argh) because my garage is under construction. No worries though as it'll get a cut and buff when done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

markeysscirocco said:


> ... Ran out of paint, a painters worst nightmare. More coming this week. I need to get the car to bed before cold weather comes are way!


Good luck. Nice color.
I sympathize on the paint issue, I have watched E with his set up on paint days and it is kinda overwhelming. I try to make myself scarce on paint days.

In other news, and since the ChitChat thread is almost on page 2 here, these are the goings around here:

I got my government check in the mail today, for jury duty.
In exchange for an hour round trip drive and the opportunity to sit in a locked room for 6 hours, I got a whomping $27.28.
I promise not to spend it all in one place.

Other goings on:
My grandfather had been a farmer, pre WW2, back in the old country. I only recently found out from a cousin that he was a fruit farmer. When the whole family emigrated to the north side of Chicago, he planted a plum tree in the back yard and the family made various fixin's from said tree. That tree produced a few seedlings and my uncles also grew plum trees. A few years back, my uncle gave me a small tree that he had grown, also a seedling relation of the older tree.
Every summer I try to make it a loose goal to something new, and that usually means I learn something from the Old Ways.
Of all my extended cousins, I am becoming the Practitioner of Past Knowledge, so today I made and canned plum jam for the first time, just like mom and grandma (Oma) did. 
So, whacked and picking plums took me and L a morning. Pitting plums took me and E one evening. Two batches of plums cooked in the slow cooker for 24 hours each produced 11 jars of old fashion plum jam. Slathering some on a slice of toast (store-bought) later this morning and enjoying it on my deck with a cuppa joe...you know it: priceless.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

That is awesome and priceless!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Funny how the story of old-timey plum jam making and the repainting of a Scirocco found themselves related...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> My boy texted Daun a pic of the O-ring on the tip of the system pressure regulator (on the side of the fuel distributor), which I can't post here because fotosuxit. It's easy to replace without removing or rebuilding the fuel distributor. Daun's addressed everything but that and a potentially leaky frequency valve at this point
> 
> It appears that a lot of folks know to check for obvious fuel leaks and to check the fuel pump check valve and the pressure accumulator, but if hot start problems still persist, they just live with the problem.
> 
> ...


Well... I replaced both o-rings and the data is inconclusive at the moment. I had a couple of decent hot starts this afternoon, and one that was just as bad as before. (We're talking probably 30 seconds of cranking before she'll sputter to life.) I'd love to think that was just a fluke but I'm not convinced. I will drive the car a bit this week and see how it behaves. If this isn't it though... I'm fresh out of ideas.

Thanks for your help Eric, and nice video!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Confirm with gauges the residual pressure is in fact at fault. If so,and in the absence of any external and internal leaks, try a brand new accumulator (EBay).

Make sure the O-rings you installed aren't being eaten up by the gas (many o-rings are made only for water).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Confirm with gauges the residual pressure is in fact at fault. If so,and in the absence of any external and internal leaks, try a brand new accumulator (EBay).
> 
> Make sure the O-rings you installed aren't being eaten up by the gas (many o-rings are made only for water).


Residual pressure was confirmed with gauges a couple months ago. I hate the thought of throwing parts at the problem unless I have a bit more conclusive evidence but I will if necessary.

The O-rings installed were straight out of the aircraft stock, my assumption is that they should stand up to a bit of car gas.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Daun,

During the times when you are having trouble Hot Starting, does the Starter motor turn the engine over noticeably slower than 'normal'?


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

markeysscirocco said:


> So this weekend including today I've been trying to get my S2 painted, headlined and glassed before the winter. Ran out of paint, a painters worst nightmare. More coming this week. I need to get the car to bed before cold weather comes are way! Here are a few pics of the progress. I have to do this one outside(Argh) because my garage is under construction. No worries though as it'll get a cut and buff when done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome color!! What is it? I have a garage that is also under construction. So i feel your pain!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished washing my daily driver, 02 Bora (Jetta) wagon  ... it needed this, since it had been awhile :banghead:

Hope everybody is enjoying the Weekend :wave:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw a Bald eagle taking off from a tall fir in front of my house yesterday, impressive bird!
We're accustomed to see urubus planing around, there's a bunch of nesting nearby, but there is something special with 'eagles'.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, lots of stuff going on here, back in Philadelphia.

On Monday, I traded in the Sportwagen TDI. We had a really good run together. 93,000+ miles. Many 500+ mile tanks. That car has been from Philadelphia to Maine, to Texas to Virginia to Oregon and back. I loved the car and I loved the mileage. However, that TDI buyback was too good to turn down. I have a new house to purchase, people!

Here she is, sitting on rusty steel wheels and dead snow tires. Sad. No plate, no place to call home. I hope VW fixes her and gives her a new home.



















However, this has allowed me to drive the Scirocco to work all week. MY GOD, WHAT A JOY IT HAS BEEN!










I fixed the leaky hoses back by the lambda sensor and sorta shored up the alternator. It seems to be holding tough, but I really need to just ditch the rest of the A/C and refit the non-A/C alternator.

But for now, it has been a good week.

Saturday I fly to Charlotte to pick up my new daily. I decided to go with the Alltrack S, 6MT. I mean, how could I say no to 4Motion with a six speed in a Golf platform?!?

No pictures yet. But I am looking forward to the journey. It is apparently difficult to find the six speed and I got this one at a helluva deal. Out the door for $2k less than the TDI. I love the end of model year clearance!

That's all for now. Seems like fall has settled in (finally) today. Only went up to the low 70s and I am enjoying an IPA on the front porch in the low 60s.

I love fall.

:thumbup: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Joe glad to see that you have been driving your Scirocco again 

Also I'm looking forward to seeing this new Golf Alltrack S wagon 6 speed you've bought to replace the TDI


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Living with a small human is fun! 

Yesterday: 
That moment when you step out of the kitchen for a minute, and your 3yo "helps" you finish unloading the dishwasher - by putting everything in a sink of dirty dishes. 

Sure, I'll go ahead and re-wash all of that, Isaac, thanks...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Also I'm looking forward to seeing this new Golf Alltrack S wagon 6 speed you've bought to replace the TDI


As long as it is not at Cincy :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ydrogs said:


> As long as it is not at Cincy :laugh:


Correct, we want to see the Green mk1 Scirocco in Ohio :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Just becasue this is Page 912*

The Top of page has already been taken care of, but here is a small token of respect for our Porsche Cousins: (after all, it's page 912 of the Chit-Chat Thread)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> Joe glad to see that you have been driving your Scirocco again
> 
> Also I'm looking forward to seeing this new Golf Alltrack S wagon 6 speed you've bought to replace the TDI





ydrogs said:


> As long as it is not at Cincy :laugh:





California 16v said:


> Correct, we want to see the Green mk1 Scirocco in Ohio :wave:


Yeah, yeah, yeah. I hear you guys.

Well, here are some photos of the car, at the dealer and then after the first wash and wax. 



















The interior color with the platinum grey exterior is really nice.










The MQB platform is fantastic. Rides great, very solid "thunk" with door closures, lots of new tech features. All mixed with a 6MT. The only way to go!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bee-uuu-tee-fulll! ^^

Love the color and the seats too!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice color choice Joe!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

nice estate


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Daun,
> 
> During the times when you are having trouble Hot Starting, does the Starter motor turn the engine over noticeably slower than 'normal'?


Bringing this back from the dead lol.

No.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Bringing this back from the dead lol.
> 
> No.


Hmmm... Might still be Electrical- marginal Spark mayhap?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Hmmm... Might still be Electrical- marginal Spark mayhap?


Daun and I have PMd a bit and we know a coupla facts:

1) The car has no residual pressure

2) no residual pressure is the root cause of hot start troubles in an otherwise well behaved CIS car.

3) The car has no external or internal leaks to account for the fuel pressure drop.

4) Daun's fuel accumulator is 35 years old, and

5) Daun is too cheap to spring for a new accumulator.

Now, there's no actual proof whatsoever that any of these facts are in _any_ way related, but what the hey, I thought if I put it like that, I [we?] would all successfully shame Daun to

*REPLACE THE UFCKING FUEL PRESSURE ACCUMULATOR!!!*

Sorry for the yelling,

and the heavy handed sarcasm,

and the swearing :heart:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

:wave: from Barcelona


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Sorry for the yelling,
> 
> and the heavy handed sarcasm,
> 
> and the swearing :heart:


No you're not and we both know it! 

I wouldn't say it's because I'm too cheap, really. I just have had a multitude of other things that are requiring my time and financial resources:

1) A daily driver that has demanded new tires and a spa day recently.

2) A new winter-beater (read '03 TDI Jetta Wagon) that has not requested but DEMANDED large infusions of cash, some of which was not factored into the purchase.

3) A recently-acquired 68 year old airplane that has not flown since 2009, but should be ready to do so again within the next couple weeks.

So... yes, while the Ho has been somewhat neglected as of late, she is getting towards the top of the priority pile to where I will probably acquire a new accumulator in the next couple weeks.

I hope.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well when you're ready they're not too bad:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-4000-V...ash=item2ca2766156:g:1k0AAOSwDiBZN~cJ&vxp=mtr


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, I'm taking a break to eat pizza and drink sierra nevade torpedoes to fortify myself further towards erecting a smal fence section - so frack it, no spell check and capital letters can bite big green donkeys for all i care- but:

https://youtu.be/5CZUYJ2qyuo 










Own the top of the page!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Hilarious, Craig should come back. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

onurB said:


> :wave: from Barcelona



O-man, seeding dissension and separatist notions the world over...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Update-

Northern California Wildfires are popping up all over the place; where I'm at is OK, but lots of folks have been displaced, stuff has been burnt down, and it ain't over yet.


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

We've lost 1500-2000 acres and its not over yet. I work 2 miles away from where the fire is right now. I had to use my respirator inside and outside the building because the smoke is very thick. Fire fighters are just trying to contain it at the moment. I have a few friends that have lost their houses but everyone is safe.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

CalFire (Google) Map: (for Northern California)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...mbed&ie=UTF8&mid=1TOEFA857tOVxtewW1DH6neG1Sm0 

When the 'little' fires join together they call them 'Complexes'...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TBerk said:


> O-man, seeding dissension and separatist notions the world over...


No sir, just family vacations.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Greetings from Long Beach CA where I just got to watch VW OWN the Redbull Global Rallycross. Ridiculously fun day!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

> An engineer was crossing a road one-day when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I'll turn into a beautiful princess."
> 
> He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket.
> The frog spoke up again and said, "If you kiss me and turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will stay with you for one week."
> ...


Source


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Wow, not much chit this week! 

Sad news learned yesterday: 
Gord Downie of the Tragically Hip has died.  
http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/tragically-hip-frontman-gord-downie-dies-at-53-1.3637357 

I meant to go see them many times - including when they were thru this way last year. I had no idea that it was, quite literally, Gord's farewell tour. 

Grace, Too (closing out their last show, Aug. 20 2016): 
https://youtu.be/V8hv1EY1Chw


(I thought we could embed YouTube? Not sure why that isn't working....)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Are you guys and gals ready for an amazing surprise?

You know how several months ago, Photobucket sorta screwed us all over and after years of free use, required all of us to pay for hotlinking access to our photos?

Well, some lovely person just published an extension to fix the hotlinking issue:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...nk-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg?hl=en

Yes, it is just for Google Chrome, but perhaps there is something similar for Firefox. 

BASK IN THE GLORY OF ALL OF THESE RESTORED THREADS!

:laugh: :beer: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

This is not some dark Interwebz voodoo?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> This is not some dark Interwebz voodoo?


Yes, yes it it is...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Yes, yes it it is...


No dark magic here...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe, do you need to add the fix to each picture, one at a time? That would still suxorz


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

This is the addon for Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fixer/?src=api


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Joe, do you need to add the fix to each picture, one at a time? That would still suxorz


No, you just install the extension into your browser, and the pictures appear like magic!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Great find Joe, kinda like that type of magic....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

roccodingo said:


> Great find Joe, kinda like that type of magic....


It's just like the Bentley says: "Installation is the opposite of removal!" Magic!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

@ Joe: Thank you sir for sharing this; I am now obligated to share drinks containing hops and barley, next time I cross your path


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

fredybender said:


> @ Joe: Thank you sir for sharing this; I am now obligated to share drinks containing hops and barley, next time I cross your path


Anytime! I will gladly accept such offerings!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apropos of Absolutely Nothing Whatsoever...

https://xkcd.com/196/


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Page 914 needs a few pics of these:










Brendan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Page 914 needs a few pics of these:
> 
> http://speedhunters-wp-production.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/914-6slammed.jpg
> 
> Brendan


YES 

1 of these Karmann built VW-Porsche's is on my bucket of cars to own someday 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-914-9/

also this 914 in the Car Lounge > 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7691545-Porsche-914-project-thread-A-downtown-barnfind
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-project-thread-A-downtown-barnfind-chapter-2


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

If ever there was doubt how big of a dork I truly am, here’s my Halloween costume for our company’s annual contest. If you’re gonna go 80s, go alllll 80s, right? 









Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome! Happy halloween!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thx to Lord V for the pix-on-point. (I had no idea I had captured ToP, I was just poking the Chit and the Chat...)










Page 914!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning from BWI Airport, dropping of a friend who flying back to SJC Airport, California :wave:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Page 914 needs a few pics of these:
> Brendan


Oh HELL but yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:



California 16v said:


> YES
> 1 of these Karmann built VW-Porsche's is on my bucket of cars to own someday


You and me both, brother! :beer:
Although I keep saying, they've almost gotten out of reach - especially the 73-74 2.0L with original D-Jet FI.
There's a couple at my local cars & coffee I keep lusting after, including an immaculate 74 LE 'Creamsicle'


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> If ever there was doubt how big of a dork I truly am...


 was there? 
That's okay. I think we have a pretty Dork-Safe Zone here. At least, I feel safe. :thumbup:



silverspeedbuggy said:


> , here’s my Halloween costume for our company’s annual contest. If you’re gonna go 80s, go alllll 80s, right?


That's cool and all, but can you tell Boy George to quit photo-bombing? He's blocking the Scirocco.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> was there?
> That's okay. I think we have a pretty Dork-Safe Zone here. At least, I feel safe. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> That's cool and all, but can you tell Boy George to quit photo-bombing? He's blocking the Scirocco.


Boy George!? How dare you insult the Duck!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ Doh!

Well in my defense... pretty sure I never saw that movie. 

You gotta admit though... Boy George isn't a total stretch...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

hi


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

smithma7 said:


> hi


Hi Mike, from my DD Mk4 wagon currently driving it on the back roads of Southern Maryland, near MedStar St. Mary's Hospital :snowcool:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Boy George!? How dare you insult the Duck!


I never saw it either but I thought it was neat when Alan Harper wore that costume for Halloween one year. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3596118/mediaindex?ref_=tt_pv_mi_sm


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

smithma7 said:


> hi



wait WTF? That's like zombies or chained up people!

Your post count is a little low Mike! And how is Red 5?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> If ever there was doubt how big of a dork I truly am, here’s my Halloween costume for our company’s annual contest. If you’re gonna go 80s, go alllll 80s, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My only critique is that ducky was wearing (mostly) creepers and not (less) bobo's


























Same duck but older









Its in the instructions:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Listen, I threw this costume together in about 30 minutes using only what I found around the house. If I had shoes lying around that were anything close to what he wore, well, I'd move from 'nerd' status to 'mega-creepy-psycho.'

I also think my Jetta would have been more appropriate for Duckie, but the car's all torn apart while I struggle to replace a simple speedo cable.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Listen, I threw this costume together in about 30 minutes using only what I found around the house. If I had shoes lying around that were anything close to what he wore, well, I'd move from 'nerd' status to 'mega-creepy-psycho.'.


I would say that if you had all of those things laying around in your house it may be the reverse could be said. 



Regardless your regalia it's still full of win. 

Neptuno approved!!
(Who has a pair or black and white creepers still and hey look like this)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I had a lengthy reply all ready to send but I seemed to have not clicked 'Send' after all. OK, so...

In a nutshell- 

- I cant put them things on my feet. not _my_ feet.

- Mozilla.Org has rewritten the Firefox engine (Geko is now Quantum...) and it's speedy-quick like, making use of multi-core processors (finally) and other stuff. If you have Firefox installed and you got the Help pull down menu and choose 'About Firefox' it should start an Upgrade automatically.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> I had a lengthy reply all ready to send but I seemed to have not clicked 'Send' after all. OK, so...
> 
> In a nutshell-
> 
> ...


I'm on a Mac; there's no 'about Firefox' option in Help. Or am I dumb? Well, I mean, I know I'm dumb, but am I realllllly not seeing something I should be seeing? 

Also, is that news somehow related to this:
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/new-quantum-volkswagen-ones-computer/

?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thats funny. Here ya go: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ or even better: https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-latest-ssl&os=osx&lang=en-US


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(If somebody needs a better play-by-play on stuff I just toss a link to, speak up...)

*btw*- https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-little-spacecraft-that-could/


> When you think of legendary voyages of discovery you probably think of Columbus and Magellan, or Neil Armstrong walking on the moon.[tb- Or TiMob's 48 State Odyssey...]
> But what may be the greatest journey of exploration mankind has ever undertaken is happening right now...



Voyager 1 & 2: Mission Status-
https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/status/ <-- Check it out as the web page's Odometer keeps a running total of miles travel (and time since launch)...

*Mission Overview*

The twin Voyager 1 and 2 spacecraft are exploring where nothing from Earth has flown before. Continuing on their more-than-39-year journey since their 1977 launches, they each are much farther away from Earth and the sun than Pluto. In August 2012, Voyager 1 made the historic entry into interstellar space, the region between stars, filled with material ejected by the death of nearby stars millions of years ago. Scientists hope to learn more about this region when Voyager 2, in the “heliosheath" — the outermost layer of the heliosphere where the solar wind is slowed by the pressure of interstellar medium — also reaches interstellar space. Both spacecraft are still sending scientific information about their surroundings through the Deep Space Network, or DSN.


The primary mission was the exploration of Jupiter and Saturn. After making a string of discoveries there — such as active volcanoes on Jupiter's moon Io and intricacies of Saturn's rings — the mission was extended. 
Voyager 2 went on to explore Uranus and Neptune, and is still the only spacecraft to have visited those outer planets. The adventurers' current mission, the Voyager Interstellar Mission (VIM), will explore the outermost edge of the Sun's domain. 

And beyond.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody umpkin:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everybody umpkin:


Happy Thanksgiving right back. Hey is it time for the dog how yet?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Saw Bladerunner part II & 'the Justice League' over the holiday; both are worth watching.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I thought Thor Ragnarok was hysterical. Very fun movie.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> (If somebody needs a better play-by-play on stuff I just toss a link to, speak up...)
> 
> *btw*- https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-little-spacecraft-that-could/
> 
> ...


 Fortunately, because we only sent out two of them, *V'ger* will never come to be. 



TBerk said:


> Saw Bladerunner part II & 'the Justice League' over the holiday; both are worth watching.


 Two movies in one weekend? You animal! You have that much free time? (oh, probably no small human in the house - that makes a difference.  )

Blade Runner 2049, I thought was amazing. Just as dark, cryptic, and generally ufcked up as I expected - and, that was A Good Thing. Wife Unit, however, didn't much care for it (was a lot too violent, in the 'people getting killed' kind, for her.)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, found out something interesting today, apparently a lot of the Zambonis up here use VW 1.8l motors. Sounds like just the guy to have rebuild the RV block to stuff into the Falcon.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Well, found out something interesting today, apparently a lot of the Zambonis up here use VW 1.8l motors. Sounds like just the guy to have rebuild the RV block to stuff into the Falcon.


 This is one of those Lost & reFound Knowledge things that pops up from time to time. Good thing to recollect is that a lot of the Northern Euro Autos are/where developed in climates that included 'be-whoa' temperatures. (VW/Audi, Saab, Volvo, etc...) You know, all that Bosch Fuel Injection stuff. Good fer da Cold Times.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> This is one of those Lost & reFound Knowledge things that pops up from time to time. Good thing to recollect is that a lot of the Northern Euro Autos are/where developed in climates that included 'be-whoa' temperatures. (VW/Audi, Saab, Volvo, etc...) You know, all that Bosch Fuel Injection stuff. Good fer da Cold Times.



I was in the ArcticLight infantry in Alaska from 86-91  - This is what we drove, 5 cylinder Mercedes diesel engines powering these things.
THey had the worst heaters but better than nothing.

I as in the BACK of one when safety standdown occured, 87 below zero, probably 40 below in the back. That German engineering probably saved my life though!

US army named them "SUSV"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

chit-chat


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Love him or couldn't give a flying frack; either way, San Francisco just lost their Mayor, Ed Lee, stricken while grocery shopping. http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/San-Francisco-Mayor-Ed-Lee-dead-at-65-12423708.php


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> This is one of those Lost & reFound Knowledge things that pops up from time to time. Good thing to recollect is that a lot of the Northern Euro Autos are/where developed in climates that included 'be-whoa' temperatures. (VW/Audi, Saab, Volvo, etc...) You know, all that Bosch Fuel Injection stuff. Good fer da Cold Times.


Actually I keep being told by Germans that I've worked with that it can't possibly get to -40* in Wisconsin, the next sentence is usually " How do you survive when it's that cold?"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

-40; isn't there where Centigrade & Fahrenheit converge?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> -40; isn't there where Centigrade & Fahrenheit converge?


Yes it is. From what I gather Europe doesn't typically see those kinds of temps until you start getting up into Norway, Sweden and Finland.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hi folks! 

We recently moved (finally found a house!) and during the move, I had to pull the Scirocco out of the garage so that the movers could transport all of my spares, tools, wheels, etc. 

As it turns out, it started to snow (quite a lot in fact).

And so, the Scirocco saw it's second snowstorm. The first was on the drive from Minnesota > Pennsylvania the day it was purchased.

Pics ('cause it happened):










We actually ended up getting a half foot or so, but I left my phone at the new house when I went to re-park the Scirocco. So, no final pictures.

Also, picture of the new (old) house:










This was the second snow at the new house and today it is snowing again. Three times in our first week, I think that is a good omen!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Actually I keep being told by Germans that I've worked with that it can't possibly get to -40* in Wisconsin, the next sentence is usually " How do you survive when it's that cold?"


Must be part of the reason the Germans lost the war. :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

scirocco*joe said:


> Also, picture of the new (old) house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice house Joe! Congrats! The Alltrack: for a split second the snow made it look like the hood was folded up from a front end collision. My brain went "YIKES!" until it processed the whole thing.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Must be part of the reason the Germans lost the war. :laugh:


As far as the Russian winter is concerned, that sure didn't help, but they'da lost against the American Industrial Complex anyways.

My brother once quoted something funny he read, where a German during the war was critical of American quality, and the response was "yes, but quantity has a quality all its own"  I forget the numbers, but it's like B17s were rolling of the line faster than the Germans could make the bullets to shoot them down.

Nice home Joe! I too thought the hood was folded on the SUV, but I didn't pay much attention because it isn't a Mk1


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

Low mile scirocco being auctioned at BAT, is the owner on here?
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-scirocco-4/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

echassin said:


> As far as the Russian winter is concerned, that sure didn't help, but they'da lost against the American Industrial Complex anyways.
> 
> My brother once quoted something funny he read, where a German during the war was critical of American quality, and the response was "yes, but quantity has a quality all its own"  I forget the numbers, but it's like B17s were rolling of the line faster than the Germans could make the bullets to shoot them down.
> 
> Nice home Joe! I too thought the hood was folded on the SUV, but I didn't pay much attention because it isn't a Mk1


Worst part is that even during some of the best of times their quality wasn't very good. That's what happens when you use forced labor.
And you're right, in the end, they couldn't really produce anything in large numbers. Even during the blitzkrieg lack of equipment was a serious problem.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Gromel said:


> Low mile scirocco being auctioned at BAT, is the owner on here?
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-scirocco-4/


Dayum


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Gromel said:


> Low mile scirocco being auctioned at BAT, is the owner on here?
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-scirocco-4/


Man, that's beautiful.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

echassin said:


> Dayum


Rabbit GTI also up for auction. Interior pics are weird, that driver seat is off color.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-6/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Gromel said:


> Rabbit GTI also up for auction. Interior pics are weird, that driver seat is off color.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-6/


It says the drivers seat fabric was repaired. Even if the seller managed to find the correct pattern, it would still not match the rest of the seats.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, since the new Star Wars film just came out, I thought I'd just leave this right here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSgJeVwjnpc


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Gromel said:


> Rabbit GTI also up for auction. Interior pics are weird, that driver seat is off color.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-6/


It looks like the pale/darker red scheme is the opposite of the original.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently enjoying some In-n-Out Burger today 

Happy Holidays everybody :biggrinsanta:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eating Spring Rolls Drinking Brandy. Next morning, Brandy seems to have won. (ouch)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Currently enjoying some In-n-Out Burger today
> 
> Happy Holidays everybody :biggrinsanta:


I'm jealous! I'm eating French pastries and drinking German spirits. 

Merry Christmas everyone! :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm jealous too, I'm drinking diet soda and watching Hulu.
Merry Christmas.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas, all.
Here's hoping you are hhaving a restful holiday. :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Today's Principal is - Unity. (Dec 26th)


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

OK Who's got a German cookoo clock lying around doing nothing? 

It was on my Xmas list but didn't show 


Star Wars - Puh, it's for the new generation now, hyper fast action and no story, if it weren't for Rei it would be completely worthless from here out.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The 27th's Principal is: Self-Determination

and today the 28th it's: Collective Responsibility. 

Lets consider these as we approach the New Year.



Rocc On.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> The 27th's Principal is: Self-Determination
> 
> and today the 28th it's: Collective Responsibility.
> 
> Lets consider these as we approach the New Year.





TBerk said:


> Today's Principal is - Unity. (Dec 26th)


Is this a quoted reference to something everybody here knows about except me, or is this all you?

Either way, please elaborate on your thoughts, i.e.: self-determination and collective responsibility seem like they would sometimes be at odds.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scotttu said:


> Star Wars - Puh, it's for the new generation now, hyper fast action and no story, if it weren't for Rei it would be completely worthless from here out.


P and I took the boys to see it, and we noticed a heavy over-emphasis on racial diversity and female leadership. Both are important topics these days, but it was laid so thick I could picture all of the old white men in the board room deciding it was the right thing to do [irony].


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

echassin said:


> P and I took the boys to see it, and we noticed a heavy over-emphasis on racial diversity and female leadership. Both are important topics these days, but it was laid so thick I could picture all of the old white men in the board room deciding it was the right thing to do [irony].


Anything Disney has a hand in is just doomed from the start.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> Is this a quoted reference to something everybody here knows about except me, or is this all you?
> 
> Either way, please elaborate on your thoughts, i.e.: self-determination and collective responsibility seem like they would sometimes be at odds.


I was avoiding the potential hot button that might be based on cultural misunderstandings but it's the days between Dec 25th and New Years Day; Kwanzaa.

Each day is given to a certain focus; based on Seven Principals.

http://www.holidays.net/kwanzaa/principles.htm 

There are many who adhere to a great deal of ritual related to these span of days and others, such as myself who use them as guidelines and take a moment to be thoughtful & respectful. 

btw- I came across this while researching things this year:

A non-black person's guide to Kwanzaa
http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/26/us/kwanzaa-explainer-trnd/index.html


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> I was avoiding the potential hot button that might be based on cultural misunderstandings but it's the days between Dec 25th and New Years Day; Kwanzaa.
> 
> Each day is given to a certain focus; based on Seven Principals.


Ah, OK, thanks.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

this page needs a car on it 

Porsche 916, built using a standard 914 chassis from 914 VW Porsche production run in 1972, this one above is one of 11 prototypes build, these had a hard top (not the Tara like a 914), 914 GT fenders, Porsche 915 transmission & 2.4 911 engine (some of these prototypes later had a 2.7 installed to replace the 2.4) and 1 of the 11 had AC that went to the USA (not the 1 pictured).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It took me a moment to realize this is page 916. :laugh:

I remember when we reached page 53! :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> this page needs a car on it
> 
> Porsche 916...


 Sweet, I'm glad somebody got around to it- 
*cough*,ToP*cough*

I fergot to keep up with my subversive ("but it's for your own good!") Seven Principals.

Real quick like the last three are:

Collective Economics
Purpose &
Creativity on the 31st.

btw- the 916 was always my favorite 914 platform based Porsche. 


Happy New Year ya Knuckleheads:snowcool:!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy New Year!!


Yes to Everyone :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wishing you all a HNY!!!!

oh is it time for Cincy yet???


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> oh is it time for Cincy yet???


Anguishing awaiting this event, even though non of my Sciroccos are ready for it yet :banghead:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Anguishing awaiting this event, even though non of my Sciroccos are ready for it yet :banghead:


 Fly me in, I'll bring my Wrenches!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Fly me in, I'll bring my Wrenches!


If it is at the same location as last year, South Dayton flying in commercially will be easy & several people can help you get around while at the event  ... you can never have enough people willing to wrench on cars


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Fly me in, I'll bring my Wrenches!


Heck yeah, the more Wenches the better!

Oh wait---


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(What I meant was 'Have Wrenches, Will Travel', as in I'll help him get his Scirocco mobile *for* Cincy...)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> (What I meant was 'Have Wrenches, Will Travel', as in I'll help him get his Scirocco mobile *for* Cincy...)


If you're talking to me, thanks for the offer, got it covered  ... l'm leaving the SF Bay Area on this coming Saturday for Florida and going to start organizing my Sciroccos (have to get 3 of them to Florida from Maryland) to determine which one will go to Cincy from Florida.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Your reply makes me both: 



AND


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> Your reply makes me both:
> 
> 
> 
> AND


I encourage all Scirocco enthusiasts to attend Cincy with or without a Scirocco, since it more like a family reunion with cars. Everyone there has an interest in Sciroccos just that the level of interest very's. Also speaking of wrenching there was a newly rescued Scirocco 16v there that was not running yet that people were working on the whole 3 days, with the goal of getting it running, even though I think it needed some parts in the end that couldn't be acquired by the end of the event.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> If you're talking to me, thanks for the offer, got it covered  ... l'm leaving the SF Bay Area on this coming Saturday for Florida and going to start organizing my Sciroccos (have to get 3 of them to Florida from Maryland) to determine which one will go to Cincy from Florida.


Catching up from moving, Christmas and New Year here. Happy Merry, y'all!

So, Randall, are you moving BACK to to Florida after just moving to Maryland?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Wishing you all a HNY!!!!
> 
> oh is it time for Cincy yet???


That would be really nice about now. We are barely into winter and I am sick and tired of it! Spent all day out in sub zero weather today and it sucked! Oh well. And most likely we won't be able to attend Cincy. We have a 15 day family vacation/trip this April and that is going to use up all my vacation time.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Own dat Top of Page dere buddy. :what:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> That would be really nice about now. We are barely into winter and I am sick and tired of it! Spent all day out in sub zero weather today and it sucked! Oh well. And most likely we won't be able to attend Cincy. We have a 15 day family vacation/trip this April and that is going to use up all my vacation time.


Did you guys get a good nor'easter over there? You'd swear it's the apocalypse if you believe the news.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Did you guys get a good nor'easter over there? You'd swear it's the apocalypse if you believe the news.


We did a bit of it here in the Philly area, however we did not get any of the "bomb cyclones". It's my understanding that the New Englanders got flooding that quickly froze. Popsicle cars!!

In cincy news, Joe, Gordy and I have preliminary talks about stoping in Columbus OH. Brewdog open their first US brewery there. The founders are a bit of ravel rousers. I would love to have a numbers of us stop to show them our scirocco craziness. 

I'm an optimist. 

El t.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Did you guys get a good nor'easter over there? You'd swear it's the apocalypse if you believe the news.


We sure did. It might have been the apocalypse for the southern states that aren't used to this sort of thing. While we are used to it, it's rare to get this so early 
in the season. 

TBerk, I'll see what I can do tomorrow with snow and Scirocco for ownage.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Neptuno said:


> We did a bit of it here in the Philly area, however we did not get any of the "bomb cyclones". It's my understanding that the New Englanders got flooding that quickly froze. Popsicle cars!!





crazyaboutrocs said:


> We sure did. It might have been the apocalypse for the southern states that aren't used to this sort of thing. While we are used to it, it's rare to get this so early
> in the season.


The news is full of pictures of cars frozen in the surf. 

Over here it's been warmer than usual, and much drier. It's going to be a dry summer I bet.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

OK. I'm lurking over here but......no one else has so I will do it....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwleadfoot said:


> OK. I'm lurking over here but......no one else has so I will do it....


Well played, Sir :thumbup:

IMO, it's poor form to waste megabytes quoting a picture, but there are exceptions to hat rule, the 917 being oneof those exceptions.

I'm off to Youtube to watch 917 videos  :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> Also speaking of wrenching there was a newly rescued Scirocco 16v there that was not running yet that people were working on the whole 3 days, with the goal of getting it running, even though I think it needed some parts in the end that couldn't be acquired by the end of the event.


The car has run a couple times, but not really driven. Long story... however it is now in my garage awaiting installation of a couple more parts.  I intend to be able to daily it this spring though.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> The car has run a couple times, but not really driven. Long story... however it is now in my garage awaiting installation of a couple more parts.  I intend to be able to daily it this spring though.


Hope this Scirocco is on the road soon. I'm looking forward to see it and other Sciroccos on my next visit to Ohio


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well OK then. (Take yer time, just get er duun...)

PS- right as I clicked on this page's link I got to thinking re: "I _think_ there is a 917 also...", and then after seeing the racer-mobile I thought: 

"Damn, why does it even _have_ a wiper arm and blade? Seems it'd be going fast enough to not worry about clearing the windscreen...".


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> "I _think_ there is a 917 also..."


Think? _Think?_ *THINK?* 

Sir, it's the most awesome and iconic machine ever built (well, almost: the Saturn V beats it, but not by much IMO)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(Well, yeah, but when *I* think, it's a really good thunk...)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

echassin said:


> Think? _Think?_ *THINK?*
> 
> Sir, it's the most awesome and iconic machine ever built (well, almost: the Saturn V beats it, but not by much IMO)


I went back to page 904 and was VERY disappointed.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I get to spend the next few days in Perry, GA, yay for last minute emergency service calls.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

TBerk said:


> (Well, yeah, but when *I* think, it's a really good thunk...)


Watch out for this man, pictured here boosting a license plate, some 17+ years ago. Probably still dangerous. 










:wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Is it me, or does that 917 look like a screenshot from a video game?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is it me, or does that 917 look like a screenshot from a video game?


It looks like a VHS still to me. Or possibly an actual photo. The people in the back at not in focus. The camera was focused on the subject. 

I would expect a video game screenshot to be much clearer and the people in the back would probably be in focus.

I just thought of that video game where many Sciroccos are killed. Those were horrible renderings so I have to revise my statement.

I would expect a GOOD video game screenshot to be much clearer.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

KevinC said:


> Watch out for this man, pictured here boosting a license plate, some 17+ years ago. Probably still dangerous.
> 
> :wave:



Unka Kev! :thumbup::thumbup:

btw- Spying the trunk's contents I see some new stuff still in the wrapper by way of www.Parts4VWs.com and a New Dimensions license plate frame. 

Oh & That baseball cap was likely the Mk1 silhouette edition jobie...

PS- While I really like California having a 'flashback-classic' Gold on Black (orig. 1963) license plate option (cost more, but a lot of folks are going for them...) I still miss the Gold on Blue classic (first in 1970) as displayed in the picture...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Is it me, or does that 917 look like a screenshot from a video game?


It's a video game screen shot, the video is on Youtube.

Amazing what computers can do now.


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Unka Kev! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> btw- Spying the trunk's contents I see some new stuff still in the wrapper by way of www.Parts4VWs.com and a New Dimensions license plate frame.
> 
> ...


OMG  I'm certain I have a small stack of the ND license plate frames somewhere in the garage from back in the day. Gives me something to hunt for over the weekend!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> In cincy news, Joe, Gordy and I have preliminary talks about stoping in Columbus OH. Brewdog open their first US brewery there. The founders are a bit of ravel rousers. I would love to have a numbers of us stop to show them our scirocco craziness.
> 
> I'm an optimist.
> 
> El t.


Give me a ring if you guys are here!

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Give me a ring if you guys are here!
> 
> Brendan


Are you close to the brewery and have you been? 

El T.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Are you close to the brewery and have you been?
> 
> El T.


Nope, haven't been there. But it looks like the brewery is in Canal Winchester which is about a half hour from my place and a little ways outside of Columbus proper.

In other Brewery news, one of my favorite local places, Actual brewing, is opening up a new taproom just down the street a ways, so that is a good thing.

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Nope, haven't been there. But it looks like the brewery is in Canal Winchester which is about a half hour from my place and a little ways outside of Columbus proper.
> 
> In other Brewery news, one of my favorite local places, Actual brewing, is opening up a new taproom just down the street a ways, so that is a good thing.
> 
> Brendan



Well now you can go with us if you dont get there before June!!

Having a taproom close is always a bonus, but then they get more of your Mula$$$


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

JOURNEY OF MY LAST ~5 MINUTES:

Anticipation: Seeing the page count at 917 'twas actually what brought me here. 
Disappointment: At seeing no 917 at the TOP. 
Hope: Once I saw B, E, & others pay tribute. 
Satisfaction: After leaving my own stamp on the page  'Tis my favorite, the 1970 24Hr Lemans-winner 917K #23, piloted by the team of Hermann & Attwood, below.
Frustration: At flipping the page to 918. :banghead:
Indifference: Okay fine. You want 918? You gets 918  Further below.










I _would_ also post a pic of the LEGO version me and the boys built, but you know... #forumthattimeforgot 



TBerk said:


> "Damn, why does it even _have_ a wiper arm and blade? Seems it'd be going fast enough to not worry about clearing the windscreen...".


They didn't know about Rain-X back then. 

As duty requires. Well at least it's still a Porsche:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Freddy came for a visit:










We roasted a 4 lb whole prime beef tenderloin and it came out friggen perfect!

Not included: Son #1, aka photographer. Also, Petra was trying to skimp on calories after the Holidays, had some Lemon Drop martinis on an empty stomach, and had to retire early . The bottle on the table is one of two . I had my share, but essentially Freddy [unwittingly] drank my wife under the table, which is not easy to do...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like Fred had an Awesome visit to the burbs of Chicago 

I need to visit this area of the country again, last time was 2003 on way to and from Oshkosh


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I was GOING to say: "Wow, one of his kids really grew up fast!...", but then he had to go and 'splain stuff...

edit- Oh & I fergot- *Thats the Way to Own the Page.*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

California 16v said:


> I need to visit this area of the country again, last time was 2003 on way to and from Oshkosh


Well, when you doooo,....


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> I was GOING to say: "Wow, one of his kids really grew up fast!..."


:laugh: well, it is a good pic of Fred but....

Also, if you glance at it real fast, you'd almost mistake E for Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson sitting at the end!

Almost. You know... without all the muscles, teeth, or money. 

Nice pic though. 



TBerk said:


> edit- Oh & I fergot- *Thats the Way to Own the Page.*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> I _would_ also post a pic of the LEGO version me and the boys built, but you know... #forumthattimeforgot


I was thinking about how the incongruity of Lego and something curvy, so I Googled "Lego Porsche 917", and dayum, there's some clever folks out there!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Also, if you glance at it real fast, you'd almost mistake E for Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson sitting at the end!...


I was thinking Movie/TV Star too, but it was Christopher Meloni that came to mind...

PS- Never underestimate the creative power of LEGO.

(edit)- Aaaaand then there was _this_: http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Tsunami-watch-in-effect-for-California-after-7-9-12517466.php 

Tsunami watch cancelled for Calif. after 7.9 magnitude quake in Alaska


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm just LOVING these last minute business trips, I've had to change it 3 times since yesterday when I was told I was going to TX. Instead of a week, I'll be down in Baycity, TX until the end of Feb, early March. But I get OT and I get to bring my company car.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey guys! If you haven’t seen my latest posting on 3D printing the hard to find Small plastic parts like inner door sill clips, lower right rear seat pivot clip or front rear badges then head on over to my post about those. Submit your ideas of what you’d like to see re made hard to find parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

markeysscirocco said:


> Hey guys! If you have seen my latest posting on 3D printing the hard to find Small plastic parts like inner door sill clips, lower right rear seat pivot clip or front rear badges then on over to my post about those. Submit your ideas of what you’d like to see re made hard to find parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like the fact that you plan to reproduce the 16V grille badge.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I like the fact that you plan to reproduce the 16V grille badge.


I’m working on getting the badges scanned but I’m having a little trouble with my new scanner. When I get it all sorted out I’ll let everyone know. The badges will be had painted when done, and with the best of care and originality I’ll do the best I can before any advertising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*I like this web page*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_B

It has good references and footnotes.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_B
> 
> It has good references and footnotes.


This was not intended for me I will assume?! Be it is cool stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

3 days


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> 3 days


I am rooting for the Pats until you post a picture of yourself wearing a dog mask


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

ydrogs said:


> I am rooting for the Pats until you post a picture of yourself wearing a dog mask


You suck and your on!
El t. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

TBerk said:


> Oh & I fergot- *Thats the Way to Own the Page.*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hah, HAH, HAH!!! Unka Kev brings tha Real w/ a Blast from the Past.

Just in case anybody doesn't understand who that is; on the Left is Dr. FrankenBerk :sly:, your's truly. but more importantly, on the Right is Banjo Man :thumbup::beer::thumbup::thumbup::heart::thumbup::thumbup:. <--- btw- BanjoMan precedes facebook, despite that being a link to his fb page...

And to bring this back around to being germain; I once attended a 49er's game at the much lamented, and lamentably missed, Candlestick Park, whereupon as the crowd was exiting, one Mr. Banjo Man himself casually asked my (not then yet) bride and myself for a ride to the Caltrain Station. "Whaaaaut?" 

Gladly done & happily so, he was transported from A to B 

in a Cosmos Silver, 

Mk1, 

VW, 

Scirocco...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- even though I cared not enough to tuck in my shirt tail prior to the picture being taken- upon my head; that there be a New Dimensions ball-cap dere buddy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow this went retro!!


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow that just gave me a childhood flashback! Is banjo man pka Crazy George from old school Earthquakes days?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hoffa said:


> Wow that just gave me a childhood flashback! Is banjo man pka Crazy George from old school Earthquakes days?


I gotta believe that 'Crazy George' is the Mr. Hyde to 'Banjo Man's Dr. Jekyll...

PS- Looking at that picture again you can see the Ex, actual camera in hand AND; the silhouette of the rear end of a Mk1... 

(In the olden days we used to take pictures with a device known as a Camera...)


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

So rather than create a new topic - anyone know what VW clusters are compatable with a 1980 MK1?

Ie if I go to the rabbit or Jetta classified, will one of those work?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scotttu said:


> So rather than create a new topic - anyone know what VW clusters are compatible with a 1980 MK1?
> 
> ie: if I go to the Rabbit or Jetta Classified, will one of those work?


Whaaaaauuuuuuh?, Start a New Topic, ya Wanker!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Whaaaaauuuuuuh?, Start a New Topic, ya Wanker!


I was gonna ask what stopped you this time? I think you get the prize for the most threads 

But I don't know the answer to your question, I'd bet a higher end 75-78 German built Rabbit would be your best chance.

Or ask Daun, I'll bet he has a bunch of Mk1 clusters.

Oops, shirking top-o-page duties . For your consideration, another iconic machine, the Sukhoi Su-31:





Note at 2:38: >1:1 thrust.





More formal flying (competition).

The engine is descended from a massive WW2 radial, supercharged and driving a 2:1 gearbox to turn a huge prop, hence the weirdly long landing gear legs:




Similar plane, Yak 55 from a Sukhoi competitor. Similar odd proportions as a Sukhoi because of the large diameter propeller. 

Like the 917, the Su-31 is the smallest frame built around the biggest engine, and is also a (the?) top performer but potentially deadly. Kapanina is one of the best makes it look easy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

scotttu said:


> So rather than create a new topic - anyone know what VW clusters are compatable with a 1980 MK1?
> 
> Ie if I go to the rabbit or Jetta classified, will one of those work?


Jetta is different. Early Rabbit clusters are either cyclops style, or have a clock instead of a tach. Not easy to find a Rabbit cluster with a tach, but they're out there.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I call off topic


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*This page is missing something*

TOP Duties *cough*


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I was thinking about how the incongruity of Lego and something curvy, so I Googled "Lego Porsche 917", and dayum, there's some clever folks out there!


Yes there sure are!

My 8-y.o.'s however, was the pre-packaged Speed Champions kit with the 917K and 919 Hybrid. The cars are a bit on the small side (to fit the Speed Champions form factor), and therefore a bit impossible to get the right details and curvature. They did an admirable job trying to make up for some of the detail with stickers, especially on the 919.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> TOP Duties *cough*


I can't see that on the phone. Who got the top?


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm not a sports guy, but this was pretty amazing:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm not a sports guy, but this was pretty amazing:


Saw it last night. FTFW Wawa!!
I need me one. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

This post is brought to you courtesy of the letters E-A-G-L-E-S. 
thank you 🦅s!!!


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I can't see that on the phone. Who got the top?


That would be one Mr. Chassin.
I spotted him though, with the 919 racecar. One Eric is as good as another, right? 

Are you sure it's E-A-G-L-E-S?

I thought it was I-G-G-L-E-S. At least that's the way I keep hearing it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

DiezNutz said:


> That would be one Mr. Chassin.
> I spotted him though, with the 919 racecar. One Eric is as good as another, right?
> 
> Are you sure it's E-A-G-L-E-S?
> ...


a-HEM.

It is SPELLED "E-A-G-L-E-S" but pronounced "Iggles."

Get with the program, yous.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> I call off topic


*No one else is gonna deal with the fact that Cap just said "Language"?*
https://y.yarn.co/a3fcff09-7f96-4695-8dc4-27d64eebe995.mp4
[video]https://y.yarn.co/a3fcff09-7f96-4695-8dc4-27d64eebe995.mp4[/video]


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Crickets. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Working, so I can afford to go to Cincy in June


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it just me or did the VTex crash yesterday?


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Is it just me or did the VTex crash yesterday?


From my vantage point, it sure seemed to have $h!% the bed.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DiezNutz said:


> From my vantage point, it sure seemed to have $h!% the bed.


Here too.

BTW, not it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Here too.
> 
> BTW, not it.


So... what was "it"? 

I was in the middle of an edit when the bottom fell. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> So... what was "it"?


Maybe it was just following the stock market


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

​


Neptuno said:


> So... what was "it"?
> 
> I was in the middle of an edit when the bottom fell.
> 
> ...


Not top of page. Not it. 

Weren't you ever a kid playing tag?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> ​
> Not top of page. Not it.
> 
> Weren't you ever a kid playing tag?


Completely not the it I was thinking about. 



Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So here's a question for the group (and maybe specifically at echassin): What's everyone's favorite method for removing the glue that holds the 16v bodykit to the car?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I ended up ripping off the arches along with a bunch of paint, and having to grind off the remaining glue, but that was OK since I was repainting the car.

I don't think any friction tool or solvent will work without damaging the paint, the glue is too tough and thick. I hope I'm wrong.

I didn't use the glue to replace, just 3M kit tape, not as strong but adequate and removeable.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> So here's a question for the group (and maybe specifically at echassin): What's everyone's favorite method for removing the glue that holds the 16v bodykit to the car?


In the red fender I had years ago I used the big eraser from a bodyshop. It worked rather well. Just attach to a drill and let it roll the glue off


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Chris (Cuppie) and Katie were in town for some vocational training and we ate another whole beef tenderloin. Never one to feign modesty since there is no cause for it: I am The Man when it comes to roasting those. Petra was more moderate than last time with the beverages and was able to spend the entire evening with us :heart:

Good times and good eats; safe travels :wave:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I didn't use the glue to replace, just 3M kit tape, not as strong but adequate and removeable.


 WHAT?!

I deduct three OCD Points, and strip of you of one Anal-Retentive Merit Badge. 











Oh and look, I'm "it".


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

In other news.....I've been watching a Sci-fi series called The Abyss....Pretty cool series. There is a ship in it called the Scirocco and the way they write it even looks like the MK2 script. Thought you'd all like to know.:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwleadfoot said:


> In other news.....I've been watching a Sci-fi series called The Abyss....Pretty cool series. There is a ship in it called the Scirocco and the way they write it even looks like the MK2 script. Thought you'd all like to know.:thumbup:


Dude....... you know you need to take a screen shot of that. Right?


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like I'll be spending another 4 weeks here in Houston, TX


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwleadfoot said:


> In other news.....I've been watching a Sci-fi series called The Abyss....Pretty cool series. There is a ship in it called the Scirocco and the way they write it even looks like the MK2 script. Thought you'd all like to know.:thumbup:


Is it possible, instead of 'the Abyss', you actually mean: the Expanse ? ( Wikipedia Entry )

*The Expanse is the best show on TV that no one is watching*

(Cause 'the Abyss' is a rock'n picture from back in the day...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, Follow up to my own post:

http://expanse.wikia.com/wiki/Scirocco

*The MMC Scirocco*: 












PS- Nobody, yet, has mentioned the venerable *Heat Gun* when it comes to removing those Fender Flares / body kit.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> OK, Follow up to my own post:
> 
> http://expanse.wikia.com/wiki/Scirocco
> 
> ...


I'm surprised. Isn't that the default way to remove stickers or glued on rubber parts? I thought it was mentioned in the Bentley but that says to use a putty knife.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

OOPS....You sare correct. I couldn't tell you why I said Abyss instead of expanse...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> OK, Follow up to my own post:
> http://expanse.wikia.com/wiki/Scirocco
> *The MMC Scirocco*:


Oh it's for sure a Mk2... look at that wedge shape and all those hard angles


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I can see how judicious use of a heat gun might permit one to "pop" the bond between the kit and the glue, leaving the glue in place on the sheetmetal, but I'm curious to hear more from those who have had success removing the actual _glue_ with a rubber wheel and/or a heat gun, and whether the underlying paint remained intact. I ask because on both 16Vs we have, the glue was windshield urethane applied in really thick beads. 

After doing those two cars, I was of the opinion that there's no reliable way to remove the glue without risking paint work. Is that not the case?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

An eraser wheel works great for removing double-sided tape ("3M trim & moulding tape"), but is useless for removing urethane. That stuff requires sanding/grinding to remove, as it perma-bonds itself to the paint. No way around it. 

As for removing taped-on parts: fishing line. Saw thru the tape, work slow (keep the heat down, else the line snaps.) But, it works.


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

*it's snowing in Portland again*

Here I was patient
watching cherry, lily, blossom
but snow has returned

little did we know
it's been winter the whole time
and snow has returned

My Scirocco runs
no rust, good paint, new tires, but...
Cars! Please don't hit me.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

shenkerism said:


> Here I was patient
> watching cherry, lily, blossom
> but snow has returned
> 
> ...


Crazy weather. I was playing golf for the first time this year 2 weekends ago enjoying a cold IPA from Chehalem Valley brewing basking in the sun even though it was only 55°

I was going to put the studs back on the Scirocco but a strange feeling came over me that something bad might happen to her  Plus if someone hits my 2002 Dodge PU I would not feel one ounce of remorse lol.

Let it snow :snowcool:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It's supposed to be nearly 70 degrees today here in Cleveland. I drove to work with the sunroof open on my GTI. I so badly wanted to drive the Scirocco today. Le sigh.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

And yet, out here in Sunny California we are getting a Feb Cold Snap w/ temps below freezing in many, many places...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

If it makes you feel any better, it's going to snow tomorrow.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*uuggghhh*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it's going to snow tomorrow.


Not really news I want to hear, our rental place in Cleveland Hts is supposed to be having an outdoor inspection tomorrow for work evaluation 

Meanwhile here in Oz, bluerocco is in a holding pattern whilst I am making hay.... oohh and its in the high 20's ( degrees C )


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

roccodingo said:


> Not really news I want to hear, our rental place in Cleveland Hts is supposed to be having an outdoor inspection tomorrow for work evaluation
> 
> Meanwhile here in Oz, bluerocco is in a holding pattern whilst I am making hay.... oohh and its in the high 20's ( degrees C )


You'll be staying in my city? Now I'm intrigued. PM me for info/things to do/places to go/etc. Make sure to bring warm clothes with you! :snowcool:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You'll be staying in my city? Now I'm intrigued. PM me for info/things to do/places to go/etc. Make sure to bring warm clothes with you! :snowcool:


And appropriate footwear. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Has anyone heard from Paul?


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Paul’s around. What’s up?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Paul’s around. What’s up?


Nah, just wondering as I hadn't seen him much. That's all. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(Been sitting here in one spot waaaaay tooo looong...) Microsoft Win 10 Updates are HUGE...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> (Been sitting here in one spot waaaaay tooo looong...) Microsoft Win 10 Updates are HUGE...



Tell me about it, I picked a new little toy, 8" win tablet with win10, updating it took 7 hrs. Planning on using it to tune the MS.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

No updates on the Scirocco, but I did finally get my silly vanity plate for the Alltrack:










I still can't believe nobody had this yet...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> No updates on the Scirocco, but I did finally get my silly vanity plate for the Alltrack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir slam dunked it!


Just in case I'll ad this 921 concept











Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ Tony, you probably didn't know you got TOP, but the picture quote works. I think it should stay. :thumbup:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

He has a lot of pictures he can post so step up El T! (not sayinig your Alltrack is isn't worthy Joe) :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, seems pretty accurate! 

USELESS FACT: 18 different states have a "Montgomery County"


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> USELESS FACT: 18 different states have a "Montgomery County"


Speaking of useless...
Montgomery Co., MD should've been annexed by Washington, DC 
(Prince George's County, also)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

TheTimob said:


> Yeah, seems pretty accurate!
> 
> USELESS FACT: 18 different states have a "Montgomery County"



With the mention of Ohio State, Im not sure how Im feeling of the lack of Wolverine representation on that map


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

^^

Yeah, you won't find much of it here.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

aarron said:


> ^^
> 
> Yeah, you won't find much of it here.


That's understandable given all the corn


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> Speaking of useless...
> Montgomery Co., MD should've been annexed by Washington, DC
> (Prince George's County, also)


PG maybe, but moco has too much money needs to be it's own state :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> With the mention of Ohio State, Im not sure how Im feeling of the lack of Wolverine representation on that map


S'ok Tony. The "newest" acquisition to the air fleet was owned by a U of M alumni for 30 years, and has Maize & Gold 60 year old paint on it. I'm not touching it other than a good bath.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> S'ok Tony. The "newest" acquisition to the air fleet was owned by a U of M alumni for 30 years, and has Maize & Gold 60 year old paint on it. I'm not touching it other than a good bath.


I need pictures homeslice!!


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Animated picture of the Flying Tesla against a background of stars...

https://www.virtualtelescope.eu/201...-across-solar-system-images-movie-8-feb-2018/


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> PG maybe, but moco has too much money needs to be it's own state :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Hey Rog, that also works! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Snatched from Facebook, via David U., 

https://petrolicious.com/articles/a-road-trip-life-lessons-and-a-citroen 

I haven't even finished reading the article yet but if the astute Vex'r will note; my forum avatar is indeed of the Citroen persuasion. 

(The only thing better would have been a Wagon)...


> As I learned more, I could see the parallels between this strange machine and my goals in life. When they introduced the DS in 1955, it was the most radically advanced car ever built. It was thirty years ahead of everything else. The list of advancements went on and on but what sparked my imagination was the fearless decision to do what nobody else had ever done.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

My Scirocco was getting lonely so I got him a stablemate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow!!! Look at that tailgate


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Wow!!! Look at that tailgate
> 
> 
> Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


It does have its dings and scratches but very solid with no cancer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> My Scirocco was getting lonely so I got him a stablemate


Nice brother! :thumbup::beer:
Got 3 of those little haulers meself


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

ydrogs said:


> .......... but very solid with no cancer.


Man, you PNW guys are lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ydrogs said:


> My Scirocco was getting lonely so I got him a stablemate


Nice Caddy, what year is it?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Nice Caddy, what year is it?


Really cool that it is an 80 just like the Scirocco 

It was hard to pass up for free. Does have a salvaged title but who cares. Still can register, drive and sell it. It was in a wreck at some point on the front passenger side so the front clip has been replaced but needs fixing up. Also has a cabby red front fender that replaced the wrecked one that needs some adjusting.

It was undergoing a 1.8t swap (A4 mounts have been welded in, no more A1 mounts left) but got stalled. I have an AWP to go in it just need to source an O2A. Cable shift setup has already been installed. I might be able to get the one that came out of it with a Peliqin already installed for a good price so waiting to see on it. Also have a line on a 034 Motorsports flashed and removed emobilizer ECU and complete wire harness to chop up. A side dump exhaust was cut in on the drivers side but not sure if I want to keep it but have all the exhaust piping to run it except for a down pipe that will have to be custom made. Will need to get a FMIC and fabricate all the associated air tubing. It previously had a 16V swap in it so it came with a Scirocco 16V wire harness and CE2 fuse box that I will use. 

Windshield is cracked so I will find out how hard one of those are to get. Expecting it to be easier than a Scirocco windshield 

Has a really nice non cracked GTI dash that came with it but I never really liked that style so probably sell it and get a cabby dash since an early rabbit dash will be hard to find. 

Already has rear disks and drop plates so should not have to invest much into the suspension except maybe front coils if the fronts are blown.

Really looking forward to my first 1.8t build which I am sure will not be my last :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good that it is an 80 

I used to have an 80 Caddy in the same color with a 1.8 16v from an early 88 Scirocco (87 AGB trans.) with rear disk brakes, it was fast, used to beat everything from stop light to stop light. Unfortunately it was a beach truck before I got it with too much rust to save it 

That caddy with a.1.8t will be a blast to drive


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Okay... so here we go again! I hope everyone in the mid-Atlantic area faired off alright, but as luck would have it we have another nor'easter heading our way. The last forecast called for some 6-10" of snow Tuesday evening to Wednesday. Maybe that's embellishment, however I can certainly do without the gusts of winds that topple many threes and power lines in the Philadelphia region. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Aw maaaan, there is a 'stable mate' like that, near me too, but I'm still catching up on debt stuff before I can work up the scratch to take it off the guy's hands... 

I've been kinda wanting to delve into oil-burner stuff...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Aw maaaan, there is a 'stable mate' like that, near me too, but I'm still catching up on debt stuff before I can work up the scratch to take it off the guy's hands...


Tell me about it! What a great score, Gordy! Sorry I'm no longer in the PDX to help with the swap n' stuff.




TBerk said:


> I've been kinda wanting to delve into oil-burner stuff...


I have to agree. With my TDI now gone, I wouldn't mind a Rabbit TDI instead...

Plans.

Are.

For. 

The.

Weak.

But in other news, with (yet another) Nor'easter headed our way, I finally shuffled the Scirocco over to the new garage.










Whew!

It was sitting out back with 40+ mph winds and a heavy, wet snow that had 20-30 trees in our immediately vicinity down. No Scirocco casualties, thankfully!










The hedges across the street were almost grazing the roof of the cars parked there.



















I had a 3-inch thick limb come down, but out on the sidewalk. Crazy weather this March.

But in unrelated news, I refinished an awesome wooden light fixture that was on the front glass porch of the new house. 

The original lacquer finish had started flaking off, so I sanded it down to the bare wood, polished up the brass and put a nice coat of tung oil on it and it turned out great.

Got some new brass chain and canopy and installed it in the main foyer entrance.










Looks great at night with the shadows it throws.










I love fun house projects. :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> But in other news, with (yet another) Nor'easter headed our way, I finally shuffled the Scirocco over to the new garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got the Scirocco tacked away inside before that recent Snow!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> Windshield is cracked so I will find out how hard one of those are to get. Expecting it to be easier than a Scirocco windshield


Don't worry, it will be easier. 
Although if you were hoping to get an NOS VW windshield, you're out of luck... I got one of the last a few years back.



California 16v said:


> I used to have an 80 Caddy in the same color with a 1.8 16v from an early 88 Scirocco (87 AGB trans.) with rear disk brakes, it was fast, used to beat everything from stop light to stop light. Unfortunately it was a beach truck before I got it with too much rust to save it


Nice :thumbup: I used to have an 80 gas Caddy as well, from Alaska, and yes... rust. Ended up parting it out and cutting it up, it had some mint parts, including dash and interior pieces that I gave to a buddy for Christmas one year for his restored Rabbit.
My other Caddys are 81, 82 (Sportruck), and 83. So that covers all the years. :thumbup:



TBerk said:


> I've been kinda wanting to delve into oil-burner stuff...


Come on over to the dark side.  
I love me some oil burners (4 and counting?)

(why ya think it's spelled *Diez* and not Deez? )


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> S'ok Tony. The "newest" acquisition to the air fleet was owned by a U of M alumni for 30 years, and has Maize & Gold 60 year old paint on it. I'm not touching it other than a good bath.





Neptuno said:


> I need pictures homeslice!!


Ok Tony... now that I've (finally) created a Flickr account.... (off-topic is on-topic in the chit-chat thread, right?)

I'd tell the whole thing but it's too much to type. The short version is that I had tried to get a local guy to sell me his (very original condition) '49 Ryan Navion for years, but he wouldn't be talked out of it. He hadn't flown it since 2008. Fast forward to Spring 2016 - he had passed away and the mechanic on the field where it was based called me about it (because he knew nothing of Navions and knew I'd had one) as the estate wanted him to dispose of it. After over a year of round-and-round with the beneficiaries (that hate each other), Brad & I became the owners of said Navion in August of 2017.

This was the sight that greeted us when we opened the hangar doors:



















A few days later after airing up the tires (and firing up the tug that, amazingly, started on the first pull), and giving it a hose-down to knock off the major chunks of dirt and dust.



















The remainder of August, all of September and early October was spent wrenching on it, replacing hoses, top-overhauling the engine, rebuilding hydraulic cylinders and replacing one window.




























October 16th:



















The last few months have been spent working out some of the bugs that crop up from sitting around for 10 years, but it's been surprisingly hassle free in the 20 or so hours we've flown it since October.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Daun, that was a great read! I'll get the whole thing when I see you in June. 
For now that was rather satisfying. Also the fact that there are actually 3 planes involved in one of the shots. 

I take it that the white Navion with the green stripe is your other one? 

I'm glad you put the pics up. I was having a real hard time visualizing the paint job. I kept imagining the helmets of the UofM football team. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Daun, that was a great read!


Yep, Daun that is _doggone_ cool!! :thumbup:

(see what I did there? )


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thats a Good Cup a' Joe... ( in other word, Good Work dere.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun great story about the purchase of this Navion in 2017 
I'm looking forward to seeing this plane in person someday soon


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> I take it that the white Navion with the green stripe is your other one?


No, it belongs to another friend here on the field. My old Navion was also green & white, but I sold it in 2015 to a couple guys from Seattle.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


>


Hooooooooeeeeeeee! 

Those last two shots are DARN PURRTY.

Quoted for effect.

Congrats, Daun! Does this mean we have a new aerial photo device for Cincy?

:thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Sweet, Daun w/ the airplane Barn Find.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mantram. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

vwdaun said:


>


Now THAT is a cool pic. Do they like to fly with you Daun? :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OH, and btw: 

*922*
1969Four-valve version of Type 912 engine for Type 917 (see 927)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> OH, and btw:
> 
> *922*
> 1969Four-valve version of Type 912 engine for Type 917 (see 927)


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Harumph.

I side-swiped a garbage can and creased a quarter panel on the Stepchild. I did what I could to push the dent out but the area is still ripply and by the time I got the paint smooth, the primer started showing through.

So much for being done painting :thumbdown:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

echassin said:


> Harumph.
> 
> I side-swiped a garbage can and creased a quarter panel on the Stepchild. I did what I could to push the dent out but the area is still ripply and by the time I got the paint smooth, the primer started showing through.
> 
> So much for being done painting :thumbdown:


Ouch 

Be glad you have a couple of months to fix this properly, before Cincy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

aarron said:


> Now THAT is a cool pic. Do they like to fly with you Daun? :thumbup:


Yep.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> So much for being done painting :thumbdown:


Subconsciously you wanted it to happen... I think you were getting bored. 
That little itch that said, "I need a project, so I can update my Vortex threads with more posts and pictures".

So while I'd _like_ to feel bad for you that this happened, I really shouldn't, should I. 

Also, you know, Rubbermaid makes rubbery plastic trash cans. I do believe they're more bendy than quarter panels.
You might want to look into those, and toss out your Oscar the Grouch ones.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Subconsciously you wanted it to happen... I think you were getting bored.
> That little itch that said, "I need a project, so I can update my Vortex threads with more posts and pictures".
> 
> So while I'd _like_ to feel bad for you that this happened, I really shouldn't, should I.
> ...


I was backing out of a friend's driveway, and it was one of those tall plastic garbage cans that the garbage trucks pick up with a hydraulic arm. At first glance I thought there was no damage, but the metal creased (an older car with thicker steel would've been fine).

This type of work I do not find rewarding at all, it leaves the car "scarred"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> This type of work I do not find rewarding at all, it leaves the car "scarred"


E. I'll tell you what, I'll take your scared car over other "pristine" ones

T. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> E. I'll tell you what, I'll take your *scared *car over other "pristine" ones


Your post does have some merit even with the typo, given how often I back into isht, hit isht, go off road, etc... 

But interpreted as I think you intended it: thanks


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Since I was already thinking _emotionally_ scarred... agree, 'scared' works too. 

Sorry that it happened, but we can all breathe a sigh of relief that noone got hurt. 

And that you're not a proctologist.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I've heard performers say they're shy and prone to stage fright, and that it's those characteristics that drive them.

Similarly, I'm impulsive, inattentive, and uncoordinated, so naturally I ended up in a profession that demands the opposite. IMO I deliver, but the rest of the time is one ufkup after the next :facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> I've heard performers say they're shy and prone to stage fright, and that it's those characteristics that drive them.
> 
> Similarly, I'm impulsive, inattentive, and uncoordinated, so naturally I ended up in a profession that demands the opposite. IMO I deliver, but the rest of the time is one ufkup after the next :facepalm:


I have a feeling that all of your patients would like things to continue in this very fashion.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Get the man a fruity drink please!


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...I'm impulsive, inattentive, and uncoordinated, so naturally I ended up in a profession that demands the opposite. IMO I deliver, but the rest of the time is one ufkup after the next :facepalm:


Hey don't forget, 'honest'!!  :thumbup: :beer:



Neptuno said:


> Get the man a fruity drink please!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Had _I_ been drinking anything when I read that, it would have shot out my nose

Oh look, new page. And I managed to find a pic for 923 that isn't completely irrelevant:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Had _I_ been drinking anything when I read that, it would have shot out my nose


So I have a sweet tooth, sue me. In my defense, I'm currently favoring lemon drop martinis, which is a _little_ less girly.

I painted the panel today, came out great *phew* First time I tried the cord under the windshield seal trick, worked perfectly, no tape line.

I'll let things cure a bit before installing quarter glass, body kit, etc..., sand/buff/wax after I can get some Spring sunshine to bake it nice and hard.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...I'm currently favoring lemon drop martinis, which is a _little_ less girly.


It's really _not_. :laugh::laugh:



echassin said:


> I painted the panel today, came out great *phew* First time I tried the cord under the windshield seal trick, worked perfectly, no tape line.


See? You're welcome. 

Glad it went well for ya :thumbup:

Happy St. Patrick's Day, Y'all!! :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Echassin glad your paint repair on the Stepchild went well 

DiezNutz, I'm enjoying this holiday by driving my 88 S2 GT 16v


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> It's really _not_. :laugh::laugh:












edit- Sorry for the GIF, for those who find them distasteful. I was looking for the a nice small jpeg or something with Honey Lemon saying "It's really not...". (It's from the Anime; 'Big Hero 6' btw...) <-- trivia derailment: (cause, Off Topic is On Topic) 
Anyway, check this out:


The film takes place in a fictitious city known as San Fransokyo, which is a copy of San Francisco, Ca & Tokyo, Japan. (What I found interesting about the mapping of the landscape during the making of the film was...)


Geographically, San Fransokyo _is_ San Francisco. In fact, it's pretty much an exact representation: The animators used detailed property data from the city's Assessor-Recorder's office—available thanks to the city's progressive open data program—to get detailed information about the city's 83,000 buildings and the nearly exact number and location of elements like streetlights and street trees. *"We don't claim you can find your house"* says _Big Hero 6's_ technical supervisor Hank Driskill.* "But if you go to where your house is, you'll find the right building of the right size."*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Echassin glad your paint repair on the Stepchild went well
> 
> DiezNutz, I'm enjoying this holiday by driving my 88 S2 GT 16v


Nice! Everything of mine is still in storage for the winter.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> DiezNutz, I'm enjoying this holiday by driving my 88 S2 GT 16v


Nice, RC! :thumbup::beer:


Iroczgirl said:


> Nice! Everything of mine is still in storage for the winter.


Yep, same here... there's still salt on the roads. :thumbdown:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Just finished playing child car seat technician. Man, 4 car seats readjusted and properly resized. Kids grow too fast. Oh cars on the LATCH system, when properly installed are a bear to loosen and take out. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Just finished playing child car seat technician. Man, 4 car seats readjusted and properly resized. Kids grow too fast. Oh car seats on the LATCH system, when properly installed are a bear to loosen and take out. 


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Neptuno said:


> Just finished playing child car seat technician. Man, 4 car seats readjusted and properly resized. Kids grow too fast. Oh car seats on the LATCH system, when properly installed are a bear to loosen and take out. Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


 You just need Velcro Jump Suits for each and the corresponding strips in the car...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Spent the afternoon pulling another 16v head. This one on my friends Scirocco previous one on my brothers. Broken belt again leading to a few intake valves that won’t function properly. Probably 30k on the belt. Hopefully the spare head I have is serviceable and we can rebuild the other one later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> So I have a sweet tooth, sue me. In my defense, I'm currently favoring lemon drop martinis, which is a _little_ less girly.
> 
> I painted the panel today, came out great *phew* First time I tried the cord under the windshield seal trick, worked perfectly, no tape line.
> 
> I'll let things cure a bit before installing quarter glass, body kit, etc..., sand/buff/wax after I can get some Spring sunshine to bake it nice and hard.


_*Pics or it didn't happen!*_



ydrogs said:


> Spent the afternoon pulling another 16v head. This one on my friends Scirocco previous one on my brothers. Broken belt again leading to a few intake valves that won’t function properly. Probably 30k on the belt. Hopefully the spare head I have is serviceable and we can rebuild the other one later.


I don't know, Gordy, that looked like it would buff _riiiiiiiight _out.

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts in 4 days? Whats the matter with you people? Or are you just working on your Sciroccos?

I hope to make a little more progress this weekend on the red 16v.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Pulled this guy out of the garage today. I gots the spring fever sumthin’ terrible. Note the snow in the background.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Sorry D, I was trying to avoid TBerk-Saturation. (It can have side effects, including but not limited to withdrawal, leading to cravings and impulsive behaviors...)

That said I was working on the buddy's '93 GMC 2500HD; Knock Sensor plug replaced (not the Sensor, the end of the wire), 
2) grafted back to an OEM radio Antenna; only to discover I had not enough OEM parts re: ant. cable (why the stock stuff goes from 'standard size' to a thinner coax/shielded cable, and back to 'stock size at the radio, w/ attendant adapters and such- remains a mystery. 

Folks still reading at this point maybe be interested to note the head unit is a Blaupunkt tape deck shaft radio. 

Oh, and swapped out a riveted-in-place inner door handle/lock mechanism. Trucks got over 450,000 miles on it, like a trip to the Moon and back, almost home...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pulled this guy out of the garage today. I gots the spring fever sumthin’ terrible. Note the snow in the background.


Love it!

Interior of the red 16v is mostly back in. "New" fender is bolted on but not completely adjusted, plenty of work to do there. Next up is the "new" door. Oh and a power steering pump, and..... the list keeps going.

I probably should take care of a couple things on the white 16v really soon too so I can start driving it a little bit too....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Today I visited carlginster 86 & the rest of the parts Dept at David Maus VW North in Orlando


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> No posts in 4 days? Whats the matter with you people? Or are you just working on your Sciroccos?
> 
> I hope to make a little more progress this weekend on the red 16v.


 Scirocco has received no love yet this year - still under her cover. Busy with other things in life - fun things, like installing a reinforced beam in the garage roof, from which to hang a pulley, to aid in hoisting wheels (for the Brick, and for the Fusion) in / out of the garage loft. Much better than "sling it up a ladder." :thumbup: 
Random other projects around the house. 

Scirocco should (I hope) get drug out this weekend. Then start on Spring Maintenance and Repair round the weekend after that. Needs another set of engine mounts... A/C compressor needs a re-seal.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Happy Spring!!!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

DiezNutz said:


> Nice, RC! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Yep, same here... there's still salt on the roads. :thumbdown:


I hate the taxes and crazy people here in Seattle but I do love the springs..


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

I hate the taxes and crazy people here as well... but it was 70 degrees today


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

DiezNutz said:


> I hate the taxes and crazy people here as well... but it was 70 degrees today


When do they wash the roads?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

scotttu said:


> I hate the taxes and crazy people here in Seattle but I do love the springs..


LOVE the wheels - Enkeis?


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Today I visited carlginster 86 & the rest of the parts Dept at David Maus VW North in Orlando



Awesome Randall, hope Carl and family are doing well... :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

roccodingo said:


> Awesome Randall, hope Carl and family are doing well... :thumbup:


Carl is doing well, I saw him again yesterday 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Easter, indeed! :thumbup::beer:

I went and did a thing...

*Edit: Holy &#|!, I went all week without realizing I had TOP of Page 924??*

In honor of Randall, and my 'other' sports car obsession... what else could it be, other than the legendary *924 Carrera GT*?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

This place really isn't the hive of activity it once was, is it? This thread's been dead for several days.

I have at least three cars I need to move along as I do not have space for them. I think I have one of the Sciroccos homed, but need to see about making it run first. (picked up a fuel pump this week...). The Mk 1 ragtop needs a home and will probably be putting my '03 TDI Jetta Wagon up for sale. (Picked it up last summer.)

What the heck have you all been doing this week??


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

What have I been up to? I took the day off...to clean the house. We're having 90 (not a typo) people over Sunday for Greek Orthodox Easter. 

My 'Rocco's still in the garage as it refuses to become spring in Cleveland. But my '89 Jetta's having new tires installed this weekend. Whee!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> What the heck have you all been doing this week??


 Working my ass off. For the first time in a long time, I've been stupid-busy at work. 
Plus, random carp around the house. 

Maybe this weekend, I'll finally get the Scirocco pulled out of her sleeping place. But, also, same problem that Cleveland Chris has: It refuses to be, you know, spring here. :banghead:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> This place really isn't the hive of activity it once was, is it?


I don't know what the Vortex usage stats are for the forum, but I think your perception is correct, and probably has many causes.

I haven't posted much work since the Photobucket thing. That took a lot of the the fun out of it, so even though there are work-arounds and alternatives, I've been lazy. 

I _am_ making the Cincy Marriot reservations though.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

This week, so far, I've cleared my driveway 3 times, fixed the snowblower attachment 4 times, and pulled 3 cars out of snowdrifts.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I haven't posted much work since the Photobucket thing. *That took a lot of the the fun out of it*, so even though there are work-arounds and alternatives, I've been lazy.


^This. :thumbdown:
Since Vortex evidently isn't going to do a damn thing about pic hosting, I still need light a fire under my own butt to stand up another solution.

I'll chime in with the Chris' frustration on this whole botched Spring transition. :banghead:
So much for AX'ing one of my Sciroccos tomorrow. Mother Nature can KMA!! 



vwdaun said:


> What the heck have you all been doing this week??


I've been a little preoccupied with my latest acquisition.
It has some ties to my TOP post.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Since Vortex evidently isn't going to do a damn thing about pic hosting, I still need light a fire under my own butt to stand up another solution.


My lassitude is so profound that nothing can overcome it. Example:

I backed the Stepchild into a garbage can a few weeks ago and creased the driver side quarter panel.
I took the whole left side of the car apart to avoid tape lines.
I did PDR on the dent so there's no filler.
I did not re-prime before paint so there will be no weird layers of different colors for whoever sands the panel next.
I sanded every square millimeter with 400 grit, even the creases along the hockey sticks, so the new paint is literally part of the old paint.
I 1500 sanded and polished the new paint till it made me proud.
I took numerous pictures of the process to document it.

Now here's the important part: I mentionned it here, and Joe posted "_pics or it didn't happen!_". Anyone who knows me even a little knows that I'm pugnacious and would _never_ back down from such a blatant white-glove-slap-to-the-face challenge, yet I did _nothing_. 

Sad times indeed.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

echassin said:


> "_pics or it didn't happen!_". Anyone who knows me even a little knows that I'm pugnacious and would _never_ back down from such a blatant white-glove-slap-to-the-face challenge, yet I did _nothing_.
> 
> Sad times indeed.


So, _did it_ happen?


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

So we rebuild sciroccos and then graduate to Porsches, how sad...LOL

First time driving my car in a week and you guessed it "I had one of those in high school"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Top of Page*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

onurB said:


> So, _did it_ happen?


Oh, it happened

9_4_4 FTW


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks DiezNutz for the 924 Carrera GT ic: at the top of page :thumbup:

As to what I've been doing lately, driving my 88 Scirocco 16v  ... since the wagon in down awaiting maintenance


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> *Top of Page*


Thanks, now accept my FB friend request. 



California 16v said:


> Thanks DiezNutz for the 924 Carrera GT ic: at the top of page :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> I haven't posted much work since the Photobucket thing. That took a lot of the the fun out of it, so even though there are work-arounds and alternatives, I've been lazy.


I will 2nd this - the forums are much less useful without pic hosting, and as much as I hated Photobucket, at least it was an easy platform to deal with. I'm not wild about Flickr, it's much less user friendly.

And I will 347th the comments about Spring. Snow Monday, tornadoes and Spring temps Tuesday, more snow Wednesday, and snow and ice Saturday - Mother Nature is a bi-polar bitch here in Ohio! Old Man Winter is the houseguest that has overstayed his welcome, he needs to go. Now. I have car projects to finish and don't relish my hands freezing to the wrenches.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

echassin said:


> I haven't posted much work since the Photobucket thing. That took a lot of the the fun out of it, so even though there are work-arounds and alternatives, I've been lazy.


if you use chrome for browsing here is the extension that will fix the photobucket hotlink issue.
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg

if you use firefox here is the link
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/?hotlinkfix=1523224343549

if you want a better hosting for your picture check out http://imgur.com


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> I will 2nd this - the forums are much less useful without pic hosting, and as much as I hated Photobucket, at least it was an easy platform to deal with. I'm not wild about Flickr, it's much less user friendly.


Hate to type it but Tapatalk is quite easy for posting photos... but is equally annoying for other 'stuff'. 

Sorry you have to sell some cars Daun


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

16VScirrocco88 said:


> if you use chrome for browsing here is the extension that will fix the photobucket hotlink issue.
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/photobucket-hotlink-fix/kegnjbncdcliihbemealioapbifiaedg
> 
> if you use firefox here is the link
> ...


Yeah, I've been using imgur. It will work fine until they start charging for it.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Hate to type it but Tapatalk is quite easy for posting photos... but is equally annoying for other 'stuff'.


That is the way I do it. I take all my pictures on my phone anyways so not having to download them to another site/host is very quick and easy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Thanks, now accept my FB friend request. :beer:


Aw, maaan, did I miss it? I kind have a 'put-up-with/hate' relationship w/ FB...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> My lassitude is so profound that nothing can overcome it. Example:
> 
> I backed the Stepchild into a garbage can a few weeks ago and creased the driver side quarter panel.
> I took the whole left side of the car apart to avoid tape lines.
> ...


*FOR SHAME!*

I've been happy with my IMGUR hosting. 

https://imgur.com/

My only gripe is the need to specify picture size every time instead of "set it and forget it."










_^^ Wishful thinking _


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Aw, maaan, did I miss it? I kind have a 'put-up-with/hate' relationship w/ FB...


Oh, I understand!  If not for the car-related groups, and the occasional friend I like to harass, I'd have nothing to do with it. 
All good now :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Oh, I understand!  If not for the car-related groups, and the occasional friend I like to harass, I'd have nothing to do with it.
> All good now :thumbup::beer:


Hah!, it turns out all my Scirocco-Friends account for the majority of all-things-Facebook with me; and they turn out to cover the whole wide spectrum of faiths (or lack of) Genders (or Lack Of), and (as in here) far flung locations. 

Still got love for ma' peeps tho'...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Hah!, it turns out all my Scirocco-Friends account for the majority of all-things-Facebook with me; and they turn out to cover the whole wide spectrum of faiths (or lack of) Genders (or Lack Of), and (as in here) far flung locations.
> 
> Still got love for ma' peeps tho'...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I think Spring by has finally arrived! Today’s Cleveland high: 67 degrees. Tomorrow’s high: 80! 

My personal weather report includes: 
100% chance of a warm Scirocco wind blowing through the streets. Some spotty precipitation from tears of joy, followed by clear skies above through an open sunroof.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> Oh, I understand!  If not for the car-related groups, and the occasional friend I like to harass, I'd have nothing to do with it.


P and I are these days even more smug about our complete absence from the Smartphone phenomenon and FB, IG, Snapchat, etc... Zero. Nada.

And to reassure those of you who are considering such a path but worry about the consequences: yes, at times we feel isolated, and we do miss out on stuff until someone realizes "oh, you hadn't heard?". But OTOH the people who _really_ matter have a way of surfacing, and we avoid that uneasy feeling (fact?) that we're being played/manipulated/sold.

Edit for top-of-the-page car porn; Jacques Lafitte getting his teeth rattled out in an F40 LM, note entry into 1st gear which reminded me of some of our cars. Turn your sound all the way up:





And Patrick Depailler testing the Tyrell P34, note without the upper body shell how exposed these guys were back then, hence how many died, including Depailler:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> My personal weather report includes:
> 100% chance of a warm Scirocco wind blowing through the streets. Some spotty precipitation from tears of joy, followed by clear skies above through an open sunroof.


Nice. :thumbup:



echassin said:


> P and I are these days even more smug about our complete absence from the Smartphone phenomenon and FB, IG, Snapchat, etc... Zero. Nada.
> And to reassure those of you who are considering such a path but worry about the consequences: yes, at times we feel isolated, and we do miss out on stuff until something realizes "oh, you hadn't heard?". But OTOH the people who _really_ matter have a way of surfacing, and we avoid that uneasy feeling (fact?) that we're being played/manipulated/sold.


Speaking of missing things... you have TOP duties. Get on it. 

Second, there are parts deals that *only* show up in FB groups, and our friends across the pond are quite busy little beavers coming up with reproductions of crap we need, so... it makes dealing with FB a lot more tolerable.  But for that matter, you can access FB on your PC, you don't need to sully yourself with a phone from this decade or the last.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Hah!, it turns out all my Scirocco-Friends account for the majority of all-things-Facebook with me; and they turn out to cover the whole wide spectrum of faiths (or lack of) Genders (or Lack Of), and (as in here) far flung locations.
> 
> Still got love for ma' peeps tho'...


P and I loved this in the Golf1 forum today:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9115985-1980-s-and-90-s-VW
Posts #7 and 8


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

echassin said:


> P and I loved this in the Golf1 forum today:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9115985-1980-s-and-90-s-VW
> Posts #7 and 8


LOL! I'll have to google the SNL reference.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> LOL! I'll have to google the SNL reference.


It's a humorous take on how well-meaning people in a social setting [mis]manage a polarizing topic.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

echassin said:


> P and I are these days even more smug about our complete absence from the Smartphone phenomenon and FB, IG, Snapchat, etc... Zero. Nada.


God, I couldn't agree more. well said. :thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> P and I are these days even more smug about our complete absence from the Smartphone phenomenon and FB, IG, Snapchat, etc... Zero. Nada.
> 
> And to reassure those of you who are considering such a path but worry about the consequences: yes, at times we feel isolated, and we do miss out on stuff until someone realizes "oh, you hadn't heard?". But OTOH the people who _really_ matter have a way of surfacing, and we avoid that uneasy feeling (fact?) that we're being played/manipulated/sold.


This Eric uses a flip phone still. I'm like Raymond Reddington except for the criminal mastermind part. I think I am going to hold it up the next time the subject comes up and say "This isn't broken, why would I replace it?"

I have an iPod Touch for "Smart Phone" stuff but it doesn't have GPS so it can't act as a NAV. 

-Old Eric


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Just thought I'd mention that in June of this year, the Chit Chat Thread will be Nine Years Old...


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Hello roccers. I am, in fact, alive. I just bought a windshield and split rear bench for my Scirocco today, among other bits and pieces. I am hoping the split bench allows me to fit a cello in one side of the car. A cello fits in the cabin of our convertible MINI, even with the top closed and the seats up, but not in the Scirocco with the seat up. Hopefully this fixes that. I probably should have tested it before purchase, but that would take forethought and plannning.

If the cello fits, then I'll have a use for the car. Otherwise it will sit for three more years until the cellist goes to college. 

Thought I would check in. I hope you all are well.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

You need to talk to Vortex member *vwleadfoot* about what VW cars a Cello will fit in, his wife is a Celloist in Baltimore 

http://www.mk1motorsports.com


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I did not re-order winter. Was it one of you? 
Nasty ice storm yesterday. No power. DTE estimates "by 11:30pm tonight" I'll be back online. :banghead::banghead::banghead:



TBerk said:


> Just thought I'd mention that in June of this year, the Chit Chat Thread will be Nine Years Old...


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

California 16v said:


> You need to talk to Vortex member *vwleadfoot* about what VW cars a Cello will fit in, his wife is a Celloist in Baltimore
> 
> http://www.mk1motorsports.com


If a Cello will fit in a MK1 and make it to Cinci, it will definitely fit in a car with a split folding rear bench. With two passengers I had to fold down the seat and set the rear parcel shelf off to the side.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwleadfoot said:


>


Hey Brian, are you bringing your S to Cincy again this year? (Does she have a name?)

I'm thinking of bringing Marlene, maybe they can have a play date?


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

*Cello fitment*

The cello (in its case, of course) fits between the front seats and against the rear backrest. The front of it is then a few inches from the dashboard and blocks my view of the right side mirror. The good part is that this allows four people and a cello in the car. 

With the seatback folded, it fits lengthwise behind the passenger or driver's seat. With the split bench, this will allow three people plus a cello without getting in the way of the driver. So, that's what I'm shooting for.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Edit for top-of-the-page car porn; Jacques Lafitte getting his teeth rattled out in an F40 LM, note entry into 1st gear which reminded me of some of our cars. Turn your sound all the way up:


Holy balls, Batman! Wrangling an F40 like that with no helmet takes SERIOUS cojones.



TBerk said:


> Just thought I'd mention that in June of this year, the Chit Chat Thread will be Nine Years Old...


This is both impressive, and depressing.

Ran into an old friend of mine today and we were both commenting on the grey in our beards. The passage of time sneaks up on you...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> i'm thinking of bringing marlene


*there is no think!*
*only do!*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Holy balls, Batman! Wrangling an F40 like that with no helmet takes SERIOUS cojones.


That drive was likely pretty casual for him. LaFitte is ex-F1 and is the guy whose accident prompted the current rule that race cars must have the driver's feet positioned behind the front axle. He broke both legs in a crash back when the cockpit of an F1 car was an after thought squeezed between a 1000+ hp engine and the front wing (in the 2nd vid I put at the top of the page you can see Depailler's feet working the pedals right behind the wing :what


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ran into an old friend of mine today and we were both commenting on the grey in our beards. The passage of time sneaks up on you...


No worries, there's a walker waiting for all of us right around the corner...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Drove the Scirocco to work for the first time in a while and got the obligatory "I have not seen one of those since high school" remarks from a guy at a stop light


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> Drove the Scirocco to work for the first time in a while and got the obligatory "I have not seen one of those since high school" remarks from a guy at a stop light


Nice :beer: 
It's either than or, "Man, you just never SEE these anymore!"... to which I like to reply, "I see them every time I look in the garage!" 
There's a big Cars n Coffee near me that I think runs 500-600 cars in-season, and so far mine are the only Sciroccos I've seen there.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

echassin said:


> Hey Brian, are you bringing your S to Cincy again this year? (Does she have a name?)
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing Marlene, maybe they can have a play date?


I'm working hard to make it happen, but suffice it to say that there are a great many things that can get in the way. For now I am cautiously optimistic that I will be there.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re: the fine picture with Silver Scirocco and a woman with a musical instrument and an evening gown; well done.

Come, we shall carve canyons and make beautiful music together...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Here we are, a few more days without a post. What gives??

Limped a recent acquisition to my parent's on Saturday. Some of you may recognize it from Cincy in years past.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That interior is...

it's...

What I mean is...

Oh, never mind!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> That interior is...
> 
> it's...
> 
> ...


Do you need a moment alone? And a tissue?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I bought an A2 Jetta right off the lot at one point; and it was that color. (But the deal was too good to pass up...) 

My personal taste doesn't go for the plaid or the red accents, but I'm that guy who campaigned a Cosmos Mk1 and purposefully removed all the red 'S' trim, I was on my way to paint them a cyan or other light blue instead. 

Looks good low though...

edit II- cause 'reasons'; (see below)
edit- Oh Crap: ToP 926! eeek!, wait one...)


9261973Design for Porsche off-road production car*
 
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/926
*926 *was a human male stormtrooper who served the First Order during its war with the Resistance. During his time aboard the Mega-class Star Dreadnought Supremacy, 926 encountered Finn—an ex-stormtrooper who once served with 926 in Batch Eight. Unaware of Finn's desertion from the military, the trooper assumed that his former comrade had become an officer due to the latter's disguise. Believing that a fellow member of Batch Eight had risen to the officers' ranks, 926 congratulated Finn on his promotion. 

And then:*
I gots yer 926 rytch' here!*












Aaaaaand then there's this* boring ol' thing: (edit II- what do MEAN thats not a 926!?)










Addendum related to Edit II: It's been pointed out that I wuz lead astray by a Google search and ended up with a mistake in Porsche imagery.... So:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NfR2lqYKEA I think thats right.

And this cracked me up: http://www.nadaguides.com/Classic-Cars/1988/Porsche/926/2-Door-Coupe-_ 

Trouble all started when they (Google) kept telling me I was doing it wrong and tossed all kinds of *THIS* at me:









Knuckleheads...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> I bought an A2 Jetta right off the lot at one point; and it was that color. (But the deal was too good to pass up...)
> 
> My personal taste doesn't go for the plaid or the red accents, but I'm that guy who campaigned a Cosmos Mk1 and purposefully removed all the red 'S' trim, I was on my way to paint them a cyan or other light blue instead.
> 
> Looks good low though...


This deal was too good to pass up too: free.

I kinda dig the plaid, and most of the red accent was factory on the GLI anyway so... to each their own.


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

But the Porsche is a 962


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

TBerk said:


> but I'm that guy who campaigned a Cosmos Mk1 and purposefully removed all the red 'S' trim, I was on my way to paint them a cyan or other light blue instead.


My eyes also had a problem with the red "S" trim on Cosmos back in the day, I could live with it now.

Also, I thought the '81 red striped interior would look better in a red car and the grey striped better in Cosmos.
The guys at the Dealership agreed and swapped interiors for me :what:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

81MarsRedS said:


> But the Porsche is a 962


I do admire his effort though. 
He may have been an innocent victim of someone else's dyslexic episode.



81MarsRedS said:


> My eyes also had a problem with the red "S" trim on Cosmos back in the day, I could live with it now.


I think the red accents on Cosmos is one of the most striking color combinations VW ever conceived. Absolutely love it, past and present.

I think the grey striped seats are fine with the Mars Red, but I do agree that the red striped seats go very nicely with it. It's not "too much red" on one car.
Guess they figured since they already used them on Cosmos and Cirrus, they needed to change things up a bit.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(craaaap)... OK, one min...

OK, fix'd it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey, don't forget that while 4-20 is now behinds us for the year, *

May the 4th Be With You* is fast approaching.

Gird yer loins appropriately...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> *
> 
> May the 4th Be With You*


This one took me a minute, but I got it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Scheduled to see Avengers: Infinity War tomorrow...

(wake up thread)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Scheduled to see Avengers: Infinity War tomorrow...
> 
> (wake up thread)


Have you heard the soundtrack?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(bastard)


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Scheduled to see Avengers: Infinity War tomorrow...
> 
> (wake up thread)


The Wife and I saw avengers infinity war IMAX 3-D last night it was amazing, can’t wait for part 2 . 


Bajan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Say Red, was that IMAX imax or just 'imax'?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> Say Red, was that IMAX imax or just 'imax'?


IMAX-3D 



Bajan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

red16vdub said:


> IMAX-3D
> Bajan


I got that part, what I'm wondering about is the difference between 'GREAT BIG OL IMAX!' and the 'lets retrofit an existing screen to imax'...

for example: 
(from 2014...)
http://www.businessinsider.com/real-imax-screens-size-difference-2014-1 AND
https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/imax-looking-punier-days-just/

Oh, here's more info from 2009-
https://gizmodo.com/5250625/cineplexes-getting-imax-but-is-it-imax-or-conspiracy 

So my question might be asked a different way: "Great Bif Ol' IMX screen vs Supery-Dupery Image in a 'normal sized venue?"
(edit)- it might seem like I'm being a butthead about it, it does to me anyway, in retrospect, but really I'm curious to find out.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

TBerk said:


> I got that part, what I'm wondering about is the difference between 'GREAT BIG OL IMAX!' and the 'lets retrofit an existing screen to imax'...
> 
> for example:
> (from 2014...)
> ...


Ok I get what you’re saying, i-max was definitely retrofitted, and smaller in comparison. Glad you pointed that out , I knew my eyes weren’t lying .


Bajan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thx for the follow-up; after all: Off Topic is On Topic. 

btw- I've been trying the new Ubuntu Studio variant of Linux, ver 18.04 has been dropped into the Interwebz, but so far I am less than underwhelmed. It's been a drag, really slow, and for no good reason I can tell so far (I haven't dug into it too much yet because) this has been, so far, only on the one system. 

Real experience will need to see it on more than one PC.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Public service announcements:

The following threads have been added to the Scirocco forum:

Cincy signup thread:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScRWYXvKMdO__DOzlbbkOTlOz5XIh7sr8ZKxGf2HcIstnemgw/viewform

East Coast Caravan thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9161177-East-Coast-Grand-Caravan-to-Cincy-2018

Cincy Beer Swap:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9155665-Cincy-Beer-Swap-Thread-2K-ONE-EIGHT

Hope to see you folks there!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

'Cincy'?, what is this thing of which you speak...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> 'Cincy'?, what is this thing of which you speak...


Come find out, Tosha!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw- buddy just came by w/ a 'new to him' Ford Ranger pick'm up.

It's throwing some codes & I'm researching, but the funny thing was he'd been complaining about the gas mileage. It was only later when I rhetorically commented "So, it's a manual with 'Four & an Overdrive', right"?... and he said, "No, it's a 4 speed". 

dude. What does the 'D' on the shift knob mean then? (as in 1-2-3-4-D & R) or

1-3-D
2-4-R

So, if I just call it a Ranger, I don't have to use the 'F-Word', right?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Wonder why they don't call it a five speed and label the knob 1,2,3,4,5,R


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> So, if I just call it a Ranger, I don't have to use the 'F-Word', right?


Call it whatever you want, it's still a steaming POS. 
I would've said he was safe with a 5-speed as they usually crap out automatics... but I had another friend whose manual trans ate itself, so you can't win.

Sooner or later your friend will realize he's a sucker. Start a pool. 

Did you tell him 'D' was for 'Derrrrrrrrrp' ? :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

1) I think the 'D' is meant to signify overDrive.

2) Hey bought the POS used and cheap, knowing it was a POS to begin with. 

In other terms it's a _hoopty_.

Heres something I found interesting, but forgot to mention; it has two coil-packs for the 4 cylinders w/ two spark plugs per pot...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Does this look like the D on your friend's shift knob?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Not exactly, but close enough; is a 'bold' font 'D', w/out the circle around it. 

In dude's defense, he is a bit past a spry 70 years old, so...

(edit) Oops, Top of Page: OK, check this out....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOL_search_data_leak#User_927 *User 927*

--------------------- snip --------------------
*Overview*

On August 4, 2006, AOL Research, headed by Dr. Abdur Chowdhury, released a compressed text file on one of its websites containing twenty million search keywords for over 650,000 users over a 3-month period intended for research purposes. AOL deleted the search data on their site by August 7th, but not before it had been mirrored and distributed on the Internet.
AOL did not identify users in the report; however, personally identifiable information was present in many of the queries. As the queries were attributed by AOL to particular user numerically identified accounts, an individual could be identified and matched to their account and search history by such information.[SUP][1][/SUP] _The New York Times_ was able to locate an individual from the released and anonymized search records by cross referencing them with phonebook listings.[SUP][2][/SUP] Consequently, the ethical implications of using this data for research are under debate.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP]

AOL acknowledged it was a mistake and removed the data; however, the removal was too late. The data was redistributed by others and can still be downloaded from mirror sites.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP]

In January 2007, Business 2.0 Magazine on CNNMoney ranked the release of the search data #57 in a segment called "101 Dumbest Moments in Business."
--------------------- snip --------------------

Not exactly a Picture, I know. Lets remedy that now... 










Thats from a site called vwheritage, but otherwise I know nut'n about them.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Even though I was the one who posted the picture above I was struck anew with how nice those lines are; Scirocco Mk1.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> Even though I was the one who posted the picture above I was struck anew with how nice those lines are; Scirocco Mk1.


Lower it. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Lower it. :laugh:


Yes Ma'am, and in doing so I shall widen the rubber as well.. just a li'l bit. 



Nonetheless, I am physically Scirocco-less & despair.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> Not exactly a Picture, I know. Lets remedy that now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Cobalt which was what my '78 was painted. 

-Old Eric


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

For all of us who've served and those of you who are or who have had loved ones in the military: A respectful Memorial Day!


Sent from the land of fly eagles fly!


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would like to wish a Happy Memorial Day to everyone. I am eternally grateful for those who have served this great country. :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

dmartin31 said:


> I would like to wish a Happy Memorial Day to everyone. I am eternally grateful for those who have served this great country. :beer:


 +1

:beer:  :wave:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

+2! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy memorial day everyone!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

A post my niece did on FB had three different days and the unique meaning of each. Lets see if I can get this right...


- Armed Forces Day Those currently serving.

- Memorial Day Those who gave their lives in service.

- Veterans' Day Those who have previously served.


In any case, and with a wish they were not needed in the first place, a tip of the hat to those who gave that last full measure of devotion. 

Respect.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just in case you've been living under a rock (or the hood of a Scirocco) and are coming to Cincy (three days away!) and haven't signed up yet, please do so asap!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScRWYXvKMdO__DOzlbbkOTlOz5XIh7sr8ZKxGf2HcIstnemgw/viewform


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> Just in case you've been living under a rock (or the hood of a Scirocco) and are coming to Cincy (three days away!) and haven't signed up yet, please do so asap!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScRWYXvKMdO__DOzlbbkOTlOz5XIh7sr8ZKxGf2HcIstnemgw/viewform


Speaking of Cincy, anyone hear from Marc or Fred from Montreal? Those two have been eerily quiet. Sorta like they are hiding something.

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cincy?, Shmincy- I'll bet those grapes are sour any way... harumph!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, my most recent Off Topic post was both a little too sad and too close to being On Topic so_

I give you, from the Venerable _Washington Post_, an offering meant to enlighten us all:



*Anna's Science Magic Show Hooray: Why do we have butts?*

There's a near 13 min video, but you'll have to go get your own link, I can't be expected to just spoon feed you these gems...


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Homeward bound*

Currently standing in Dubai Terminal ( been sitting in a 777 last 13 hrs ) waiting for the connecting flight, gives me some time to reflect on a great week just gone.

What can I say, had a totally fantastic time after accepting Echassin’s Offer to come over and drive Stepchild down to Moraine for the 2018 Cincy meet. Big shout out to Eric and Petra for the hospitality :beer::beer: + Martini... :thumbup:

Cincy itself was absolute magic, after to many years of reading about it I was glad to be able to get there and check it out, I am already planning how to get to the 2019 event and have Valerie join also. More on that later once a plan is devised.

Thank you once again everyone I met, I am just blown away . :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Grant, it was an absolute pleasure meeting you and catching up in the afternoon Ohio humidity! 

:laugh:

Seriously, it was! I hope you and Valerie can make it back again soon! Safe travel back to Oz!

In other news, my legendary Bull now has been spotted in various places throughout the house. It might prove hard to return next year...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> Currently standing in Dubai Terminal ( been sitting in a 777 last 13 hrs ) waiting for the connecting flight, gives me some time to reflect on a great week just gone.
> 
> What can I say, had a totally fantastic time after accepting Echassin’s Offer to come over and drive Stepchild down to Moraine for the 2018 Cincy meet. Big shout out to Eric and Petra for the hospitality :beer::beer: + Martini... :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Safe travels.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

roccodingo said:


> Cincy itself was absolute magic, after to many years of reading about it I was glad to be able to get there and check it out, I am already planning how to get to the 2019 event and have Valerie join also. More on that later once a plan is devised.
> 
> Thank you once again everyone I met, I am just blown away . :beer::beer::beer:


So thrilled you were able to make it Grant, and it was awesome to get to know you, 'Mate'!! :beer:
With the energy and enthusiasm you brought with you, you were like a long lost member of the 'family'! 



scirocco*joe said:


> Seriously, it was! I hope you and Valerie can make it back again soon! Safe travel back to Oz!


X2!!!
Would be absolutely amazing for you and Valerie to join us for Cincy 20th AE!! opcorn:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Also wanted to say what a great time I had at Cincy, and how good it was to see everyone since I couldn't make it last year. Meeting new people including RoccoDingo was also a treat!

Of course, this wouldn't be possible without Daun and supporting crew, you all did an amazing job and I can't thank you all enough.

Finally, I would really like to shout out the "co-parents" of the group- Chris, Craig and family, Julie and Jillian, Joe, Chris and Katie, The Chassins, Meredith and Jeff, and anyone else who kept an eye on the munchkins in attendance. I was not originally planning on running solo with Q for the whole day on Saturday so when plans changed I was a little afraid that he would cause a scene, or get in everyone's way or annoy people or do any of the other crap 3-year old's do- I am glad he was good but I am really thankful that we could all collectively watch over the kids and relax ourselves and take time to enjoy the company. And, he had a great time playing with his new friends too!

So thanks again to all that helped out!

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I got a funky Ford F150 running today, cause the Electrons, they Speaks ta Me, they do...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> I got a funky Ford F150 running today, cause the Electrons, they Speaks ta Me, they do...



And as I type THIS post I'm in a McDonald's out in the Inland Empire, helping a friend of a friend who was running her Jeep off the battery and just barley made it to O'Rillie's before they closed for the night, only to get stuck in the McDonald's as we charged up the freeway to the rescue...

Only to find they sold her the wrong Alternator. 

Sometimes, the Electrons? they like their little tricks they do.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> And as I type THIS post I'm in a McDonald's out in the Inland Empire, helping a friend of a friend who was running her Jeep off the battery and just barley made it to O'Rillie's before they closed for the night, only to get stuck in the McDonald's as we charged up the freeway to the rescue...


If she barley made it, I'll bet her battery was very wheat.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Spell Chex fer tha Win!

We were able to install the 'proper' Alt by getting one listed not as a '99 but a 2001; but it fit... except for the hogging out of the B+ ring terminal that was initially not big enough to fit over the replacment's larger 12V output post.

Until it was...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow, pretty quiet here in Vortex-land these days.

For car excitement in my life, I can now count myself as someone who's had a car stolen. 

I parked the Jetta wagon at the hangar Friday evening to head out on an overnight trip. As usual, I left the key in the office in the back in case someone needed to move the car / so I didn't lose the key while on the trip. The hangar was broken into Friday evening and a ton of tools were removed, along with the golf cart, some leftovers from the 'fridge, and of course, my car.

The good news so far is that we found the golf cart in the neighborhood, although sans the 3 month old batteries. And Monday night I got a call that my car had been found. It was located a mile or so away about a 1/4 mile down the railroad track and off that a few hundred feet down a 4-wheeler trail. Being that it was back in a woods (with the windows left down) it was rather filthy AND the paint took a major hit in the way of scratches from tree limbs. I have one mark that is into the clearcoat - ALL the way down the right side of the car. Of course the radio was gone as well. Overall though it doesn't appear to have been thrashed, they even left over a half tank of gas in it.

The part that makes me uneasy is that we're pretty sure the thieves are local... and they still have my key.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Daun this is sad that someone has stolen your beloved wagon along with several other things from the hangar  Glad that a flew of the stolen items and your wagon have been recoved  Hopefully more items will be recovered in the near future.

I hope that this the last time that the hangar is burglarized, would hate for this to happen during Cincy and Aviation gatherings in the future.











Sciroccos at Cincy #19, parked beside the hangar that was robbed recently
.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Daun: Goof to hear that you got at least most of your stuff back. The bastids..... 

Randall: Own the page! 


And, finally, for those of you not on the book of faces.... 
This popped up for sale on the Detroit List of Craig: 
1978 Volkswagen Scirocco Champagne II Edition 4 spd manual - $2000


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun, do you think we attracted the attentions of "the other half" by parading through the area with our toys? I hate to think we brought this on you, but it seems like an awful coincidence to have this happen to you so close to when we were all there.

As for key management, even with _no_ key, they were gonna get _something_ from you. The problem isn't what you did or didn't do with your key, the problem is there are a$$hats who think they're entitled to other peoples' things just because they think the world owes them :banghead: (Note I use these emoticons judiciously, and I've chosen to deploy them here )


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Sorry to hear this D-Man. I can relate, but different.

Surveillance packages can be had, turn-key & ready to deploy. A simple 4 camera setup could be used with a pair Inside and the other Outside. 

One of each (inside/outside) gets placed where it can be seen and act as deterrent, if vulnerable. 
The other two (inside/outside) are mounted in more clandestine locations and hopefully aren't easily seen.

Having them on an Internet connection would be nice, but not necessary. Securing the DVR in a hardened location is more important.

Contact me directly for more sneaky strategies, including low tech subterfuge.

PS- this is one of those rare cases where I can not counsel eating what you catch...

Pps- Page Ownage!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ic: added to first post of this page for ownage


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Random chatty things.... 


Only took three years to get around to doing this (after my deck rebuild.) But, I finally did the step-off (into the yard) that I've wanted...










Never mind the loose pea pebbles. I'll clean those up tomorrow (or, maybe the boy will!) 


I over-dug the hole for the paver stones. Here's the boy, bringing some dirt back to fill it a bit: 





















Also being useful here (this was ~2 weeks ago): 





















And, a little woodworking project that I've fiddled with over the last couple weeks: A 6-foot-long Hot Wheels 4-lane speedway! No 'proper' plans - just an idea, rough math, and kinda winging it as I went. 




















It's fully built. Just need to quickly disassemble it, give it a quick sanding job, and lay a couple coats of polyurethane on it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> ic: added to first post of this page for ownage


Hat tipped, Head nodded, ToP Acknowledged... :snowcool: <-- (extra-cool).


btw- I looked over what I was told was a running Jetta just now.


- the Good: It's a simple 2.0L. :thumbup:

- the Bad: I'd have to fork over funds to have the yard process the paperwork first, 
__then__ work on getting it Smogged. (But it's a VW, so I'm confident...) :screwy:

- the fUgly: it's an A3 chassis Jetta. whaa-whaa-whaaaaa. :sly:

We'll see, I might be able to do something about the soft-as-marshmallow suspension, :facepalm: and it should be pretty good for Q-Ship stealthiness,  but still. opcorn:



Parts Donor as Daily Driver. <shudder>

PS- Cup-Meister: 'Nice, Nice'.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Chatty stuff: 
Got to drive some really amazing Audi?s this past Saturday. I got a golden ticket to a driving event they held here. 

Four laps in an R8 V10:









Two laps in my personal favorite, the RS3:









Four laps in the RS5: 









Then they did some head-to-head drives in the A4 and the Q5 against BMW and Benz. Well, the C-class Benz sedan was MIA. It broke earlier that morning. 

Sunday I drove the Rocco in a local parade:









And today I picked up my 89 Jetta after a brake line blew. While it was in the shop I had them install the lowered suspension I bought a few years back:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Seriously, Team...*

Page 928? Really??




















:beer:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> Page 928? Really??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


928’s: HHNNNNNNGGGG


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yeah, I knew, but you beat me to it...

https://newsroom.porsche.com/en/his...2017-gran-turismo-928-nuerburgring-14032.html


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

@ Daun: That sucks! Here's to hoping those theives get caught or at least get "karma-ed" soon.

@ Cuppie: Damn fine work, there! On both the deck and the track! What is the mechanism you used to release all of the cars at once?

@ silverspeedbuggy: Jealous of the test drives and HNNNNNGGGGG indeed! There is a forlorn 928 in the parking lot at work, in our neighbor's lot. I've often thought about dropping a business card inside...

I had to pull a 13-hour day at work today, but at least it was a fun drive in the Green Bean. He also had some company in the parking lot.

We are thinking it would make a great new YouTube channel. DRIVE/SWAP!

Pairing unusual combinations and seeing which one is FUNNER! :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

P had a Mustang for a while and in some ways it was our favorite car, yet we got rid of it.

"Favorite" because it was by far the fastest car we've ever owned and one of the cheapest even new, and it was tough as nails.

Not-actually-favorite because it was unstable like you see in Youtube videos . I near totaled it goofing off once, and it got badly stuck in winter a few times, which was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Bedeviled by Heretical Electrons, today I zapped a replacement Alternator's diode bridge by slightly making sparks between the fender mounted 'Solenoid' (it's a damn _Relay_ people!) and the otherwise disconnected Hot Terminal of the battery, with the handle of my ratchet. 

In other words, having gotten the damn truck running for a friend, and installing an uprated ALT, I _then_ went on to break the damn thing. 


AAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAhaha! :what::screwy::facepalm::facepalm: :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Daun, I hope the cops find the scoundrels that stole your Jetta wagon. 


Since this is the everything non-Scirocco is official here thread, has anybody else been having trouble with the graphics being all messed up here today?

I tried IE, EDGE and Chrome and VW Vortex is just as messed up in all of those browsers. I haven't tried another laptop but other web sites display properly.

When I opened this window, it messed up the graphics even worse.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Daun, I hope the cops find the scoundrels that stole your Jetta wagon.
> 
> 
> Since this is the everything non-Scirocco is official here thread, has anybody else been having trouble with the graphics being all messed up here today?
> ...


It's messed up on my other laptop with IE, EDGE and Chrome. Downloaded Firefox and it's messed up with Firefox too but not as bad. Once in the thread, it almost looks normal. This window is OK while I'm replying to myself but the prior posts are really messed up.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> @ Cuppie: Damn fine work, there! On both the deck and the track! What is the mechanism you used to release all of the cars at once?


 Isht, the deck rebuild (it was a fix & recover, not a full build) was 3 years ago. But, thanks! It was this step-off that I've had on my list since then. Finally got that done. 


The track: the gates are actually quite simple. 1/2" dowel. That's it. Each finger (and the release lever, on the end) is 'machined' (read: careful work with a router, several attempts needed) concave, sanded (to cut thru the burned layer, as necessary, using a Dremel - also to correct the angle, so they're all 90*), and glued to a central shaft. Glue used: Loctite 'instant bond' construction adhesive.











It's mounted with 1/2" copper pipe straps (re-bent as necessary, to keep the gates from floating around.) And, a very light pull spring (to return it to vertical.) Paste wax helps to make it work smoothly.
Straps 1, 3, and 5 are 'narrow' (for longitudinal location), 2 & 4 are 'flat' (for vertical location.) 













Once installed, the gate fingers were milled down (again, Dremel w/ sanding drum), so that they lay flat to the track when they're down:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> Bedeviled by Heretical Electrons, today I zapped a replacement Alternator's diode bridge by slightly making sparks between the fender mounted 'Solenoid' (it's a damn _Relay_ people!) and the otherwise disconnected Hot Terminal of the battery, with the handle of my ratchet.
> 
> In other words, having gotten the damn truck running for a friend, and installing an uprated ALT, I _then_ went on to break the damn thing.
> 
> ...


AAAACK!

Sorry, Tosha! That is the worst. Why can't we break things BEFORE we install them?!?



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> It's messed up on my other laptop with IE, EDGE and Chrome. Downloaded Firefox and it's messed up with Firefox too but not as bad. Once in the thread, it almost looks normal. This window is OK while I'm replying to myself but the prior posts are really messed up.


Yeah, it's all ufkced up from where I'm standing, too.

Cuppie, WELL DONE! Seriously, it looks great. I want to build one! Perhaps a perfect excuse to finally buy a brad gun and router!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Cuppie, WELL DONE! Seriously, it looks great. I want to build one! Perhaps a perfect excuse to finally buy a brad gun and router!


 Router, yes. Brad nailer, no. There are zero nails in this. The lane dividers are glued down - same glue as used on the gate. 
Clamps, those you'll need. Nails, no. Remember: modern construction adhesives > Dad's bottle of Elmer's Wood Glue. :laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thx Joe, I thought, 

afterwards, 

that I should have pulled both- 
but now that I've been posting, I realize the previous way I've always done it (Pull the Ground Strap) wasn't just Intuitive, it was _better. 

- Don't Extend the Ground, Isolate the Potential._


- Yesterday the 'Vex was wonky, to be sure, but Today- all is right with the world...

- I'm trying to wrap my head around buying an A3 Jetta as a 'get around car'. I'm hoping I won't hate myself too much... 
(I'd ask to be talked off the ledge, but I have a feeling I'm going to be paying more for Insurance and Registration that for the car itself...)

Platform bigotry is a shameful thing to admit. I'm so sorry.

To redeem myself I'm going to go help Cuppie raise a barn, without the use of any nails or screws...

(I'd better go watch 'Witness' again.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Bedeviled by Heretical Electrons, today I zapped a replacement Alternator's diode bridge by slightly making sparks between the fender mounted 'Solenoid' (it's a damn _Relay_ people!) and the otherwise disconnected Hot Terminal of the battery, with the handle of my ratchet.
> 
> In other words, having gotten the damn truck running for a friend, and installing an uprated ALT, I _then_ went on to break the damn thing.
> 
> ...



So, I looks like I might NOT have fried the Alt in the Big Red Truck after all; turns out the replacement exhibited the same symptoms, but further examination found the Later Year Mega Fuse was attached, mechanically, to nothing but the wire loom. 

It became the 'weak link' physically speaking, so while it wasn't blown, it was still compromised. So, Now, the Big Beast is back running smood't again.

PS- Anybody know if a '97 Jetta is easier to buy a complete matching keyset for (Ign & Doors) OR pull the Ign key and have it re-tumbled and a new set of keys cut to match. 
yeah, yeah, there is a whole other Forum for that chassis, but still...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Independence day :wave:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> PS- Anybody know if a '97 Jetta is easier to buy a complete matching keyset for (Ign & Doors) OR pull the Ign key and have it re-tumbled and a new set of keys cut to match.
> yeah, yeah, there is a whole other Forum for that chassis, but still...


 Read the details in your thread on that. 
AFAIK, no Immo. 
You aren't going to pull the ignition lock cylinder - not without a key. Suggestion is same as for a Scirocco - pull a door handle, get a key cut from that. There should be a key code on the handle - send that to WaterCooledKeys.com, they'll cut you a key from the code.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thx Cuppie, I'm going to the other thread next- but- 

While it's sage advise to cut a key from the door handle to work the Ign Lock (I hadn't thought about that); if this thing comes through I'm changing all the lock tumblers to a new combination.

I was getting seduced by cheap (ie- likely poor quality, non-OEM) parts on Amazon & eBay. Frack that junk.

PS- Follow up:

122 Views, ZERO replies. I should have known ain't hardly gonna be a Scirocco like experience over there.

That said, I think I need to clarify something: 
I'm looking to pull the Electrical loom from the back of the Ign & 
using a three-wire jumper, 
energize the Car ('Run') and 
temporarily touch the 'Start' wire, engaging the Starter.

When I know the car will at least start and run without any obvious problems, THEN I can see applying further efforts and funds toward getting it right. 

I can do this on a Scirocco w/ a screwdriver and a couple of paper-clips. And really I don't need the screwdriver. 

I'm hoping the A3 isn't too much different...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ya know, we hand out lots of info to people who often ask for help, and some times unrequited too.

I've come across any number of disclaimers over the years, but I just read this one and thought you knuckleheads might enjoy it...



> If you are not sure if this will work for you, read your factory manuals carefully, search around online, and find out the scoop on YOUR vehicle before doing any modifications to your electrical system. I am not responsible for any mishaps or accidents that may happen to, with, for, or unto your vehicle, yourself, or any nearby property or persons as a result of you trying to apply the information I have posted here. This is all strictly FYI to other people curious about how stuff works. If you do decide to work on your vehicle using the information I have provided, use common sense at all times and stay safe, be smart, and keep your stuff working - well, at least as well it was working when you started. Don't ruin perfectly good stuff (including your own body) because you don't know what you are doing. If in doubt, don't do it - understand what you are doing first, and experiment on parts you are not afraid to destroy (which hopefully does _not_ include your body). Use the proper safety equipment, including and especially your brain, at all times. Always look both ways before crossing the street. Don't run with scissors. The lawyers made me do it. (You get the idea...)


edit- Oops, *ToP*:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

... betcha' didn't know there might be someth'n called a '*929*', did'cha?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TBerk said:


> ... betcha' didn't know there might be someth'n called a '*929*', did'cha?


Yo. Did _too_. 
Only problem is, it's not real. (at least, not yet)

Well done, Sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Feels funny to be passing through Monterey and not do any Monterey type things... 

(Hows dat fer sum Chit-n'-Chat, ya Crickets?)

PS- I almost had an A3 Jetta in me clutches, but the dude sent it off to the bone-yard without trying to contact me first. 

"Dude!, we had an understanding!", 

"Yeah, but how about this BMW X5 right here, aint that better?..."

No dammit! (I could have used that 2.0L long block down the road, ya numskull. )

People. I tell's ya...


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

*77 mk1*

Saw this 77 MK1 in the P'Burgh Craigslist. Not too shabby. :thumbup:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1977-volkswagen-scirocco-vw/6651572682.html


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^ looks solid :thumbup:

Update on our 81S, Marlene: I drove her to Cincy this year and was "rewarded" mad::banghead with a huge roadwork bump that broke both strut mounts. They kissed the underside of the hood and left two bumps, which is a big boohoo :thumbdown: because this is original paint. Plus, this was after an online debate about the merits of driving survivors vs trailoring them vs subjecting them to long-term solitary confinement.

Fast forward to yesterday, I had a local celebrity PDR guy come and go over the car, and all I can say is "wow!". I don't know how they do it. There is no evidence whatsover even to a trained eye that anything ever happened :thumbup:. He did chuckle a little at this VW fetish I have.

The strut mounts are OEM originals and just to be safe I ran a bead of urethane on their underside, not that I plan to ever drive the car again after this ordeal...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

If anyone can acknowledge a reference to the phrase fragment: 

'slings & arrows', 

today was that day.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

wuh?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

PDR is amazing. It's amazing what a bad tech can do and what a good one does.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

TBerk said:


> If anyone can acknowledge a reference to the phrase fragment:
> 
> 'slings & arrows',
> 
> today was that day.


Bible or Shakespeare. "Slings and arrows of misfortune..." or something along that line.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Shakespeare. 

bad day, and/or series of events makes you wonder is it worth it to continue on. 


still here.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Shakespeare.
> 
> bad day, and/or series of events makes you wonder is it worth it to continue on.
> 
> ...


Still kinda cryptic, but glad you're still here eek:?)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Today's tribune front page featured a photo of a plane just like Cathy's that did an emergency landing on Lake Shore Drive, no damage, it took a coupla hours to take the wings off and haul it away.

As to small private airplanes in general, IMO the only thing worse than a Volkswagen is a flying (?) Volkswagen . But I guess if you like one, you're bound to like the other.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

> ... I look to the Horizon and scrounge around for something both quad-headlight equipped & Westmorland... no wait, Bavarian (is that right?), ... err- _ Wolfsburg_ built chassis?
> 
> :facepalm:


Osnabrück! thats it!, Osnabrück!


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

*My Kill switch kept my car from being stolen!*

My Kill switch kept my car from being stolen.
Not quite worth it's own thread, and I don't want to have to post pics, but almost lost the baby this weekend. If not for a faulty ignition switch causing me to install a kill/interrupt switch...
Background: My ignition switch works fine for everything it does BUT it doesn't shut the car off. I knew it'd be a good idea to have a kill switch, and installed one inline with the coil. Not very sneaky about it either, it's in the dash material, 7"-8" away from the ignition switch.

I was at a small event, chose to park at a Park and Ride and take the light rail (elevated train). I parked central to the small lot, and this event happened from 11 AM to 5 PM (I left around 3 PM...) so it wasn't even dark...
Broken: 
Front Left wing window. Nothing left but the glass chunks I'm finding everywhere. Thankfully it's not November!
Wires going into the back of the ignition switch. Pulled out, not cut, I was able to jam most back in, but they're wiggly enough to maybe need some superior jamming. (Would-be thieves even took the time to carefully unscrew the plastic under the steering column.)
Stolen: 
Propane Torch
Harbor Freight Toolbox full of Harbor Freight Tools (The best worst thing that could happen?)

Blah blah blah lessons learned blah blah blah park and ride blah blah blah you just parked your car? in broad daylight?

They couldn't access important things locked in the (matching key) glovebox, didn't find the dab rig under the passenger seat, didn't recognize the kill switch, *didn't get my car, so I'm happy.*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I feel your pain, re; Starter/(Ignition) Switches of more than standard design.

Pops ran French Citroens* during the sixties and seventies, and here in this century my buddy is having trouble with his '89 Ford F150 (it has a tilt steering column that incorporates a long rod to actuate the Starter...) He's asked me to retrofit a dash mounted momentary contact (push-button) switch to avoid having it fail again in the future. 

I like your idea, and would want to incorporate a beefy wire guage standard, a decent sized inline fuse, and some split-loom wire covering to keep it all safe. Cause, ya know, reasons and stuff...


*Old Citreons had a dash mounted push-button starter switch.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

shenkerism said:


> [*]Front Left wing window. Nothing left but the glass chunks I'm finding everywhere. Thankfully it's not November!
> [/U][/B]


Man that really sucks. I F*&#ing hate thieves  In 1988 I got my first Scirocco and going to HS in Portland at Central Catholic and they had no parking so everyone parked on Pine or Stark street. Came out after school to find my window busted out and my stereo gone. Only time I have been robbed and it was such a helpless feeling 

I probably have a spare wing window you can have if you need one :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm glad the car itself wasn't stolen. Hopefully they got their fix.


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

It brings to mind an anti theft device my friend and I cooked up. It's basically a regular "box mod" type vaporizer or fog machine in the engine bay. Triggered when the driver fails to flip a kill switch, or by some other cleverly hidden trigger, it quickly fills the engine bay with thick white vapor making it impossible to see, and less desirable to steal.

Perhaps this could be combined with an exhaust cutout that operates on a similar principle, so that if the wrong person gets in, smoke billows from the engine bay and it's got a side-exit. Unfortunately, this relies on the self consciousness of a criminal. The local public is too used to VWs to question one acting like that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ford Ranger with a broken up cat.

GMC C2500HD running rich and pinging up hill.

Ford F150 w/ dual tanks but only one good in-tank pump.

Lincoln w/ a 3.8 six ("it's just been sitting around too long"...)


(sigh) i could use some Audi/VW Wrench time... Whoa is me.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

shenkerism said:


> It brings to mind an anti theft device my friend and I cooked up. It's basically a regular "box mod" type vaporizer or fog machine in the engine bay. Triggered when the driver fails to flip a kill switch, or by some other cleverly hidden trigger, it quickly fills the engine bay with thick white vapor making it impossible to see, and less desirable to steal.
> 
> Perhaps this could be combined with an exhaust cutout that operates on a similar principle, so that if the wrong person gets in, smoke billows from the engine bay and it's got a side-exit. Unfortunately, this relies on the self consciousness of a criminal. The local public is too used to VWs to question one acting like that.


The best anti-theft device these days is a manual transmission. I also have two old cars with both manual transmissions and starter buttons. Double protection.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Apparently, a new film out now has the two main protagonists needing to car-jack a ride, but it's a Manual Transmission. 

After only getting a short distance, they apologetically return it to the elderly couple and slink away...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> The best anti-theft device these days is a manual transmission.


I lol'd when I read this. Luke got his beater B3 (auto) stolen out of the driveway with the key in it, and the car was sitting right next to our shiny perfect triple black Cabby (manual), also with the key in it. All they could do with the Cabby was take the coins from the ashtray .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*California's On Fire...*

... so break out the Marshmallows, Graham Crackers & Chocolate Bars!

But in all seriousness, stuffs getting to be both Bad, Bad & same-ol, same-ol at the same time.

Heres a link to the map of the (local-ish to me) *Mendocino Complex Fire.* 
(A 'complex' is when more than one fire in a given region are lumped together in terms of the responding agency...)

<edit> link to more info, inc video from 'up close' https://www.sfgate.com/california-w...lex-ranch-river-fire-cloud-video-13117716.php

In this case the Ranch Fire and the River Fire are damn near wrapped halfway around the rural and recreational attraction that is Clear Lake. 

Check it: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=39.14270380376304,-122.72571197070312&z=10 

Last week I was north of Ukiah, CA and we could see that fire, beaten back away from the people and neighborhoods around Upper Lake; OK, OK. 
But it got a toehold into the southern boundary of the Mendocino National Forest. _Man_. 

The resulting kicking up of the demon-above-ground looked like something out of WWII: conflagration, inferno, Dresden, London, & Tokyo on fire- 
it was making it's own weather and updrafts; you could see that from 75 miles away, over hill & mountain top.



It's only just August. 

We don't expect the rains until Halloween...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Times like that, Petra notes that the boring ol' Midwest isn't so bad...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> Times like that, Petra notes that the boring ol' Midwest isn't so bad...


Follow up Google map of the West Coast... 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1HacmM5E2ueL-FT2c6QMVzoAmE5M19GAf&hl=en

<edit> Oops, top of page is missing a picture... 

(the following link is dramatic & violently depicting population pressures in a mutinous situation.)

OK, check it- 




You Are Either *WonKru*, or the _Enemy_ of Wonkru. Choose...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2018)

High im not sure where all of y'all are from but, I am from Winston Salem NC. I can tell you pretty positively that I might have one of the only running mk2 Sciroccos on the road anywhere near here. I would love to hear about anyone else remotely close to me having a Scirocco just to get to know the community.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> High im not sure where all of y'all are from but, I am from Winston Salem NC. I can tell you pretty positively that I might have one of the only running mk2 Sciroccos on the road anywhere near here. I would love to hear about anyone else remotely close to me having a Scirocco just to get to know the community.


Tsk, tsk, you're supposed to post a picture of your car .

Welcome to The Nuthouse :wave:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

TBerk said:


> I feel your pain, re; Starter/(Ignition) Switches of more than standard design.
> 
> Pops ran French Citroens* during the sixties and seventies, and here in this century my buddy is having trouble with his '89 Ford F150 (it has a tilt steering column that incorporates a long rod to actuate the Starter...) He's asked me to retrofit a dash mounted momentary contact (push-button) switch to avoid having it fail again in the future.
> 
> ...


Use a starter relay/heavy duty relay (like what they used on older fords) and tie the momentary switch to a ground or 12v source so you can use something small and unobtrusive.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re:Starter Switch; there is an existing Relay I'm going to make use of but my research in this case ('89 Ford F150) has turned up the need for a Double Pole (two in, two out) Momentary Push Button Switch.

Still looking for that Nice, Heavy Duty specimen to make an appearance...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*I gotta do everything around here...*

.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Eric thanks for posting a photo of a Porsche 930, on page 930


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, yeah, but the Porsche 930 is, so, so... obvious... 

but thx nonetheless.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Eric thanks for posting a photo of a Porsche 930, on page 930


:thumbup: :beer: Are you ready for the _next_ page? 



TBerk said:


> Well, yeah, but the Porsche 930 is, so, so... obvious...
> but thx nonetheless.


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

DiezNutz said:


> :thumbup: :beer: Are you ready for the _next_ page?


Yes, since I used to own one of these cars


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> .


Yessir, Sorry Sir. *bows head in shame*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

PS- Lots of good info over on tha 'Pedia: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_930


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Yessir, Sorry Sir. *bows head in shame*


:laugh::laugh:
I know you don't really mean that, but I lol'd anyway.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> I know you don't really mean that, but I lol'd anyway.


I don't like when folks quote pictures, but in this how could I _not_


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I don't like when folks quote pictures, but in this how could I _not_


:thumbup:  :heart:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

We need to coax a new/not-really-new Scirocco owner to join us: Smooremin


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> We need to coax a new/not-really-new Scirocco owner to join us: Smooremin


:wave: :thumbup:

Just bought back my old mk2 today. Missed it for years and never should have sold it, but glad to have it back.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Well that was quick.


Well I just went through your thread and went into the forum. Speaking of your thread, you are way over due for an update :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> Well I just went through your thread and went into the forum. Speaking of your thread, you are way over due for an update :thumbup:


I know, right? Life gets in the way of Rocco Vortex updates.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Speaking of life getting in the way of things (subtle return to chit chat): 
1. We have a vacation coming soon; Italy and Greece
2. We have flights, but no hotel/airbnb rooms
3. I have a TON of work to do at my day job to go with a clean conscience
4. I've been trying to get the back of the house painted for WEEKS and life/weather will not cooperate. It HAS to be done before we go (or I won't be able to relax)
5. One of our tenants are moving out at the end of the month, so we have to get that place ready
6. Our sump pump died (well, not died, it wouldn't turn off), so that took me FOUR trips to Home Depot for parts and two lost nights for #4 above


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

This my second Scirocco 2 but this one gets the custom love this time around! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Well that was quick.


He's racing at 11/tents.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I love that mk2's color...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw- The footwell of the afore mention mk2 looks to have a CRESCENT socket set in and amongst all the other stuff, 

am-I-right?


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*Hello I am on my 17th S2 (since 1990!), where is "good scirocco seller thread"?*

in the"old days" (2002-3) and even more recently - [SUP][/SUP]there actually was a thread (possibly buried)
for Good Sellers (and Bad)
I've got a worm like creature w/ an affinity for American cars resurfacing gossip ---and recall Dutch (Joost!) German and of course numerous USA customers I have sold to/bought from commenting +++ which helps combat this type of unfounded vast internet badmouthing (just try and get a mod here to remove slander/libel stuff here - it took me Six Long Years!)

Daun ... Hal .... know me in RL (Daun's Scirocfest ... Hal in VL- giving timeless advice for navigating thought police here)

that is my gripe ... otherwise ... as the viddy professor used to say, "Buy my Products"
(I have 28 years of collecting Roc2 only parts for sale)

my claybarred, mostly OEMpaint '87... No. 17 ...


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I miss my scirocco. Was looking at pictures and video I had of it on an old laptop. Lost almost all of them thanks to photobucket. My mk4 gti was fun, my mk5 Jetta is just boring. The scirocco was simply cool and always peaked people's interest. Ah memories. Crazy I came to this site 12 years ago when I bought it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*I like your story .... understand your longing ...*

So age 22, when two rich kids in my hometown had dads buying 'em brand new at dealerships, well in 1990 ... when I was lusting after these VWs, a near fatal motorbike get off had me w/ $$ in bank to buy a good 2nd hand one ...
since then, the only other cars (in my early-mid 20's) that captured Scirocco's spirit were a last year X1/9 (1982) and a 1984 Rx7 ... so 16 Sciroccos later ... older and with a great two-wheeler to remind me what fast and track handling really are like, I am happy I decided to talk a younger, less experienced chap down from $4k to $2750 for the 128k mi chassis/30k mi 2.0 16v motor beaut' you see above your post .... that said, 

*Get One!!*
They are out there, but here is a hint or two (theSamba)... or ....
buy from Clist in Pac NW, L A, Orange Cty ... CO etc ... Uship her home ... your boring VWs will be jealous
Look at the ubiquimobiles today (even DE cars, high end or otherwise) so organic as to be "plasticky boring"
Hell a Karmann styled girl's car like my wife's Cabbies (we have had six of those in 10 years marriage / but she likes her fool proof yawn Civic w/ working AC)-- these topless bunnies cut a sharp profile when dressed up/stanced w/ right rims, susp etc .... four round headlights or two ... in time they are not so much girl's cars anymore!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Cool Cabbie. And, nice page ownage - I resemble that color! :heart: 

Anyone looking to augment their collection with a weird Scirocco-looking Audi-platformed VW? :laugh: 
Not mine: FS: 78 Dasher Fastback coupe RARE


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Excerpt from the article linked in ad:



> it look very different than most Volkswagens, kind of like an overweight Scirocco


That's it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

saaaay... Isn't this Page NINE THREE ONE?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

onurB said:


> Excerpt from the article linked in ad:
> 
> 
> That's it.


I think it looks like a 2 door Dasher and is rare because all Dashers are "rare" now. 

I think the early Scirocco was less common. 

I can't find any sales figures to back up my memory (about 2 door Dashers being more common), but I only saw one other Scirocco in the wild when I had my '78. I remember looking all over the state and I think each dealer only had one Scirocco at a time. (They certainly didn't have more than one each when I was looking.) All of the dealers were itching to get rid of their Scirocco. The dealer I bought it from was actually in the town I was living in at the time and the salesman reminded me I was buying a Scirocco when I sat in a Rabbit in the showroom. He said something like "Get out of that Rabbit! You're buying a Scirocco, remember?".

The VW dealer in my hometown also sold Porsches and there was always a 911 in the showroom but they never had a Scirocco in inventory.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> saaaay... Isn't this Page NINE THREE ONE?


Ahem...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Any one have a good shop recommendation for my Scirocco in the Chicago area? We used to own a VW store with a tech that had worked with VW For 40 years, so he was the only person that I let work on it, let alone, knew how to work on it. This thing is running quite poorly and I know CIS is a bitch...


Any help would be greatly appreciated! eace:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

a Porsche 931, for page 931










I used to own 1 of these cars, and miss it a lot 
This 1 above has the 2 tone paint job on as mine did, the only difference is my 931 had 16 inch phone dial wheels like what you would on a 928 that year


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*Wow!*

This is a very interesting kick ass looking DE car!
Why don't I know about it ? (dummy me just never got past Rocco 2's .... never owned an S1 for that reason or a dumb _Corrado_ which sounds like a type of leather option on a Ricardo Montalban Chrysler - scratch that - _Corinthian_:laugh:

This is a beautiful Porsche - do tell, what is its powerplant ? (Google is not my friend!)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Side note; 
This is happening, I'm not sure I have to pinch myself...

Last details are in, and it looks official: After 5 years of planning, it looks like the car I built, went from Montreal to Bonelli in 2014, had my son drive to his prom with the car, had my god daughter go to her prom with the car; 

We are shipping cars to Antwerp in Belgium, to attend Worthesee in Austria .
Looks like we are leeving for a month, and will be travelling to Osnabruck, museums, and many car oriented destinations. 

Just thought I would share


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fredybender said:


> Side note;
> This is happening, I'm not sure I have to pinch myself...
> 
> Last details are in, and it looks official: After 5 years of planning, it looks like the car I built, went from Montreal to Bonelli in 2014, had my son drive to his prom with the car, had my god daughter go to her prom with the car;
> ...


WOAH! Very cool!


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats, have fun :thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

janacab said:


> This is a very interesting kick ass looking DE car!
> Why don't I know about it ?
> 
> This is a beautiful Porsche - do tell, what is its powerplant ? (Google is not my friend!)


What's DE?

The 931's "common name" is the 924 Turbo.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

California 16v said:


> a Porsche 931, for page 931
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you not heard of the 928S?











Don't get me wrong, I prefer the phone dial wheels. 

One company made reproduction phone dial wheels for VWs. They looked great on VWs also.


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*only knew the "common name" ... like that two-bit actor with the common name*

Yes 924 Turbo w/ nose vents!
928 ? Al Pacino Coke a cain car or Tommy (Chevy) Cruze's taking a dip in Lake Michigan "dad's car"
a sporty AMC Pacer if you will ...

DE? Married a gal whose mom and dad's history can be traced to that "going downhill fast -country" ... you know the one that produced these cool little cars with the Italian name ....

*edit: I got this from 32 year storage the other day ... any interest?*

never installed, both end caps, all orig paperwork/lit/instructions/hardware to install - a real thing of beauty!!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

931, Yaa!

btw- I'm looking to hook up a big ol' hunka, hunka, American Iron Pick-em-up truck with a Push Button Starter Button.

(Less because something is broke and more because it's a Cool Upgrade...)

I can google a lot of single-throw, momentary switches but I think I'm not calling what I need by the same search terms as the rest of the planet.

The circuit(s) I need served are two actually; I need a Starter Switch that actuates two independent circuits at the same time. 

Think of it as a pair of half-moon contacts on one side & a pair of half-moon contacts on the other, that when the button is pushed, come together to flow the electrons. 
The two half-moons of A & B don't touch, and the back of the switch has four posts, total, but I can't seem to find one suitable for 12V applications.

Dual Pole/Single Throw comes close but that seems to end up finding a switch w/ a Single Source and an A or B circuit Output. 

I need an Normally Open, Momentary, Dual Circuit Push Button Switch.

That's supposed to be a DPST set up...


Wait, maybe I found one! https://www.waytekwire.com/products/1411/Push-Button-Switches/&Circuitry=DPST-Circuitry 










That might work...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw- while not an actual #931, I came across this 'Whole Car For Sale @ Pick n' Pull, Oakland CA';

http://www.picknpull.com/we_sell_ca...03&Lat=37.456130&Lng=-122.123505&Distance=100 








(sorry, thumbnail picture link breaks...)

$1000 and it can be yours!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I read that the forum was dead is that really true??


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Seems most of the activity these days is on the social media platforms for the instant gratification crowd Tony.

I prefer the forums so the data is still accessabe


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm here most every visit to the Interwebz, but it takes a concerted effort not to reply to _every_ post, in an effort to keep things lively.


Forum 13 Lives.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

roccodingo said:


> Seems most of the activity these days is on the social media platforms for the instant gratification crowd Tony.
> 
> I prefer the forums so the data is still accessabe



Grant is correct. Instant gratification is rather....instant. But I do miss being in here.

My latest Rocco story starts in my garage where I am admittedly not much of a wrench. So, when I tried to fix something and couldn’t, I called for a tow!










A small alternator job became bigger as the mount for the upper bracket has broken clean off the head. 

Most of you on FB have read of my tale of terror on the closed group.. but for those Vortex die hards, I have added some photos.


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*nice rims on that little Italian designed body Roc*

FB ... in my day (old fart at fifty) were initials for that sport played w/ pigskin ... 
I, for one, appreciate the fender shot on this website I complain about when I am feeling grouchy (insert Oscar image here)
no FB for this Scirocconian so keep on posting here! (more sarcastic the better)
maybe we can all admit to "these moments" here btw ...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have any social media accounts, but the only reason I don't post as much here is I lost my mojo after Photobucket went greedy.

I miss the build logs, are there some on FB?


----------



## shenkerism (May 12, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> I read that the forum was dead is that really true??


I speak for myself, but my car sure isn't ready for VW forums to be dead. Likewise, from this point forward as long as there are running CIS cars out there, there will be more non-running CIS cars out there.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

echassin said:


> I don't have any social media accounts, but the only reason I don't post as much here is I lost my mojo after Photobucket went greedy.
> 
> I miss the build logs, are there some on FB?


Photobucket has come to its senses and has freed the photos once again. The build threads *should* have working photos once more. 

And no, there are no build threads on BookFace; it's all "Here's my car!"


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*Photobucket did what?! Too late ...*

Switched to vgy.me when the big shaft went down ... too busy swinging Roc 2 parts to waste time w/ those fools ... unlike the BF site, at least to BucketFull's credit, it actually deletes your account when you instruct their bots to do so _(I just tried to see if I could relocate cherished janacab viddys from a few years back)_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

echassin said:


> I don't have any social media accounts, but the only reason I don't post as much here is I lost my mojo after Photobucket went greedy.
> 
> I miss the build logs, are there some on FB?


Facebook is horrible. Impossible to find anything in those "facebook groups".

I hope the forums stay around.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Fort


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*932*#In_fiction
In fiction

The film _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ is set in this year.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Over a week without a post. for shame.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*
Wake Up!*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TBerk said:


> *
> Wake Up!*


I am awake :wave:


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*....................................... huh ???*

Dont you guys have to go vote or demonstrate or something ?? :screwy:


Awake, barely...... think I'm gunna go to bed.... ( shut eye icon ) ZzzZZzzZZzzzz...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

roccodingo said:


> Awake, barely...... think I'm gunna go to bed.... ( shut eye icon ) ZzzZZzzZZzzzz...


Of course you should go to sleep now, since it is 22.06 now where you are Down under :beer:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm back awake, these last five or six weeks I've been commuting 30+ miles to San Francisco and even north of the Golden Gate Bridge a bit, traveling for the most part by Bike and Train.

Bought my first ever brand new back Bike Rim this week; I fully used the old one (had FOUR broken Spokes by the time I got home and swapped it out...).

I changed over the Cassette (gears) casue I really like my granny (1st) gear which I need for Hill Climbing in my advanced age. The New Rim's hub is longer than the old one, so to 'make it happen' I drafted into duty a spare gear from a whole 'nother rim (I ended up with two 7th Gears w/ the same ratio) 

(damn, lost the second half of this post when the ethernet here hickupe'd right as I hit send... Autorecover only could recover so much...)


In a nutshell: 

- the Bike Seat Bolt just broke, a block from the house, 
- the bike shop put two spacers in my hand for free and 

- as all Scirocco People know:



*It Ain't Broke, it's an Upgrade Opportunity*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

tmechanic said:


> Over a week without a post. for shame.


Yeah, it's getting bad.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I voted. I joined the masses and voted *against* a *cough* $161 million referendum that some crazy peeps wanted so as to improve the two high schools in my 'hood.

Looks like voting works.

We also got a new governor, big fellow by the name of Pritzker.
Makes Jabba the Hut look svelte.
He spent $171 million to become governor.

Kinda interesting.

Other news, today the Chassins got a cat (finally).

I know the rules, so pics will soon follow.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Other news, Mama Chassin got *the most adorable kitten ever*


FTFY :heart:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ Hi-flow cat I presume?


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Facebook is horrible. Impossible to find anything in those "facebook groups".
> 
> I hope the forums stay around.


Agreed. There's no way to have a long form conversation. 

That said, what would a G-grind cam do to my stock 1.6L? Is it even compatible?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

toastworks said:


> Agreed. There's no way to have a long form conversation.


Right, right... However-

THIS


> That said, *what would a G-grind cam do to my stock 1.6L*? _Is it even compatible_?


is decidedly On Topic, (the chit-chat thread is where Off Topic is on topic...) and beside, even most importantly: your questions deserve a thread of their own.

Get some eyeballs on it, get some learned responses.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

All Hail Stan Lee!



> *Excelsior*!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

onurB said:


> ^^ Hi-flow cat I presume?


Lactose intolerant as it turns out, so yes: high flow... :heart:

I've never seen a cat with such a good temperament. She lays every which way on your lap, on yer head, always purring and she sits at your feet and mews "up!" until you grab her.

Flame Point Siamese, which I'd never heard of. Good looking cat, I'm surprised someone ditched her (especially with that personality): the body is off-white and the eyes are blue as expected for a Siamese, but the ears, feet and tail are red instead of the usual brown or blue and the proportions are normal unlike some Siamese cats.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Huh, I'd seen these before (I miss my Siamese from childhood) so apparently there _is_ such a thing...

https://www.life-with-siamese-cats.com/flame-point-siamese-cat.html 

(or _is_ there?)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Huh, I'd seen these before (I miss my Siamese from childhood) so apparently there _is_ such a thing...
> 
> https://www.life-with-siamese-cats.com/flame-point-siamese-cat.html
> 
> (or _is_ there?)


According to the link you posted she's a fancy cat in the UK and a mutt in the USA.

She was still pretty small when we got her, and she slept a lot:









But within the week she got feisty: "Were you trying to read that?"









"Is that milk?"









"What about that? were you trying to read that too?"









"No, _I'm_ using this."









"Now I'm using _this_"









"Don't stop!"









"Are you fixing me something to eat?"









"Don't stop!" *insert really loud purring sound*









Anyhoo, I hope you all like our newest family member. The fact that somebody found her is a good reminder of how random Life is, we'll make sure she gets doesn't get a raw deal.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Very neat looking kitty. We just got another farm kitten. It beats up on our 9 year old siamese. We have another cat which would be this kittens older sister, that is a monster. They get along great.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I think Scirocco lovers have more cats than the average population, so I'm surprised you're the only one who's posted a pic of your cat.

I expected (still expect ) a flurry of cute "here's my cat" pics.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

The rest of my fleet. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I've always liked Siamese cats because they're so quirky, one of them looked just like that one ^^^


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

She like to chew plastic bags and the plastic wrapper from popsicles. Also if you walk around with a blanket on your head, she freaks out. The cat has crazy routines as well. When I go to bed she jumps up and I have to let her go under the covers, spin around sa nd come back out. Yeah they are quirky. 
The weird thing is her parents were 2 black strays...
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> <multiple kitten pics>


Isaac asks, "what's the cat's name"?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone :wave:


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks for sharing this above video


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Isaac asks, "what's the cat's name"?


Funny story: she's still kitten-clumsy and falls off counters, tables, chairs, beds, etc... often while miscalculating jumps but also just rolling off the edge wherever she naps. Contrary to feline reputation she does not land on her feet, but she always pops up with an expression that says "I'm OK!"...

...so her name is Zoe.

As in: Zoe Bell, who plays herself in the Tarantino flick Death Proof, as a stuntwoman who's clumsy but never gets hurt. Even when she gets thrown really far from a car into a field, she pops her head over the crop she landed in and exclaims, wait for it...

..."I'm OK!".

Hence the name.

Happy Thanksgiving :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

In case nobody mentioned it yet...

Its *RAINING*...


IN _CALIFORNIA_!!!!


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

This is bubba he is about the friendliest cat you will ever meet


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> In case nobody mentioned it yet...
> 
> Its *RAINING*...
> 
> ...


Ditto here in Oregon.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

That should put out some
Of smoldering fires that tragically took over parts of California.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The Tribune's headline article today was on climate change and directly attributed those fires to global warming. Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

markeysscirocco said:


> That should put out some (o)f (the) smoldering fires that tragically took over parts of California.


It's already had a great deal of effect in providing air quality relief to both Northern & Southern California Metro areas. 

The Camp Fire, the one up past Sacramento, near Chico, CA, while seemingly removed from folks around San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose areas, affected a few millions of air breathers who where walking around in ash and byproducts of not just burning forest, but also Gas Stations, Private and Commercial Buildings, Trailer Parks, Automobiles, and who knows what else that went up in the conflagration.

The list of people missing and unaccounted for is now down under 500; there may still yet be quite a few duplicate entries and folks just not yet reported/ing in, but the confirmed number of people lost approaches near one hundred with the searching just beginning.

I am inclined to believe this terrible thing is not the last of it's kind...


----------



## toastworks (Jun 2, 2000)

*Mk1 yard in San Antonio TX*

I'm betting this is a dead end, but when I moved here about 13 years ago, there was a lot by the airport with a bunch of Mk1s and other various fun European cars of the era. One day, it was all gone -- and that's like 8-9 years ago now. Always hoped they got moved somewhere else and not crushed. Anyone from SATX know what I'm talking about? Anyone from SATX at all?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> It's already had a great deal of effect in providing air quality relief to both Northern & Southern California Metro areas.
> 
> The Camp Fire, the one up past Sacramento, near Chico, CA, while seemingly removed from folks around San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose areas, affected a few millions of air breathers who where walking around in ash and byproducts of not just burning forest, but also Gas Stations, Private and Commercial Buildings, Trailer Parks, Automobiles, and who knows what else that went up in the conflagration.
> 
> ...


We had the camp fire smoke up here as well.

But yeah, this sort of thing will happen more and more often. A combination of population increase, poor forest management, and climate change. We will see more of it in Oregon and Washington as well.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, good news, California related, is we've had a few Storm Fronts pass through- knocked the Fires down and cleared the soot out of the Atmosphere too.

List of Missing folks is down under two hundred as folks are found, report in, and duplicate/typos are run down.

(I like when it rains, I get to wear my 'Grown Folks' hat...)


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

echassin said:


> The Tribune's headline article today was on climate change and directly attributed those fires to global warming. Not sure what to think about that.


Here's a guy actually making sense on the topic.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That guy displays a far more practical outlook than politicians using a full-blown motorcade to get ice cream while telling us to reduce our carbon footprint.


----------



## majorstrafer (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey guys. new to this forum and also new to my car.

I have a 2013 scirocco 2.0 Tdi 170 ps (125kw) with the dsg6 gearbox. 
been reading alot of horrorstorys about the dsg-gearbox.

a small increase of 30hp or so. is that safe?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

While you are more than welcome here, you Sir have a "Scirocco", whereas _we_ have _actual_ Sciroccos 

JK, but you do want the New Scirocco forum.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Sharing my sadness:
Last weekend I missed picking up this 84 Quantum by a couple of hours. 

































96,000 miles
All original 
5-speed (kinda rare - most were autos)
Original owner
Never seen salt or snow
Garaged since purchase
Needed new fuel pump, gas tank cleaned, fuel filter
40 minutes from my house 
$1000

I had an 84 Q in the mid-90s. It was an auto, but a great car. Still bummed I couldn’t get this one.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/6/18129618/aston-martin-heritage-ev-electric-cars-city-ban 

Electric Retrofit from Aston Martin for their older Classics.


Check it.

(from this article: https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/6/18129618/aston-martin-heritage-ev-electric-cars-city-ban)

Including Classic Beetle retrofits: https://www.theverge.com/2016/2/16/...eetle-electric-1959-volkswagen-microbus-video


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting TBerk, thanks for sharing that last post about VWs being retrofit with electric motors


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Sharing my sadness:
> Last weekend I missed picking up this 84 Quantum by a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a nice find, wish you had gotten it, but there’s nothing kinda rare about it. 5spd’s were just as popular as auto’s, actually were more preferable. I had two, both were synchro’s. One sedan and the was a wagon. I gave both up for a 87 Audi 4000cs quattro . Sorry to say a tree fell on it 4 yrs after purchase, totaling out. 


Bajan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

**De-lurk**

Hey everyone! Summer is over and "hell season" at work is starting to get under control which means... I might have time to log in here for a change. (Can't seem to access Vortex from work these days.)

To the Chassins: Ooooooh, kitty! Cute, and aptly named. Glad to hear Marlene suffered no permanent damage thanks to the PDR guy. I feel bad that you take so much sh*t about not driving her and when you do.... bring her on a trailer next time. 

To the new arrivals: Welcome, yes do post pics of your cars but better yet, join in on the discussions. It's family in here, we're all pretty friendly. Just don't spill your drink, Petra just vacuumed the rug. 

I've kinda made the "executive decision" that Cincy will be May 31-June 2 for 2019. (June is already looking to be mad-busy, avoiding scheduling conflicts.) This will be Cincy 20, and I'm planning a few extra things for this year. I sincerely hope a lot of folks that haven't made it in years or have never made it, can attend this year. All you regulars had best be here too. 

I can't say I've got a ton of car-related updates here. The red 16v is quasi-on the road, but am still working out the bugs / trying to get it running properly. Next up is probably an O2 sensor. Need to do a little wiring work on the Ho, it seems as though I have 12v at the fusebox but only getting about 8v at the pump, which isn't good for pump life.

Anyway, back to chitting and chatting.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> High im not sure where all of y'all are from but, I am from Winston Salem NC. I can tell you pretty positively that I might have one of the only running mk2 Sciroccos on the road anywhere near here. I would love to hear about anyone else remotely close to me having a Scirocco just to get to know the community.


Well, I'm not from there but will be down in Durham next weekend.

D'oh, edit for ownage (see if I remember how to post from Flickr). The red "project" 16v when she was still JediLynne's baby, 10-ish years ago.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cincy 20! Woohoo! Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

One update from my end: I’m in Puebla Mexico right now. VWvortex/VW flew 4 journalists (I use that term loosely for myself) down to cover the local GTI club’s 11th annual GTI Track Day. What an awesome event. VERY passionate enthusiasts here. I got to drive a 2018 GTI on the track at high speeds and survived. 


























I was supposed to return home today, but the flight out of Puebla was cancelled, so I have today as a free day. I’ll go out and explore a bit, but I’m not a terribly adventurous person when I’m flying solo.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Daun!

Kitten is already looking and acting more cat-like, less clutsy, but we'll keep the name. As for Cincy, because it's "20", I'd like to take all of our cars again. Maybe do the bad stretches of road really slow with hazard lights blinking? A truck/trailer seems like it'd be too much trouble.

Real reason for posting: this won't be for everyone, but I got me this setup:











I have the same machine and the same bar, only differences are I put anchors into the garage floor so the setup is super stable and indoors, and I padded the bead breaker with a piece of UHMW polyethylene. I did a set of 225/75/16 and 205/45/16 without any struggle or scratches (after the learning curve on the old leaky rims). The balancer only does static balancing but 75 mph feels perfectly smooth so I figure it's adequate, after all this isn't the Indy 500.

The incentive, beyond the satisfaction of a new skill: I was annoyed that Petra's SUV had a bad rim leak that I sourced to corrosion in the bead area from careless tire installer(s) who took care not to scratch the visible face of the wheel, but let the machine scrape the finish from the inner wheel lip(s) and the rear face of the wheels. I found four new OEM rims for *cough* dollars and figured "screw them, I'm gonna install tires myself!". Interestingly, the 4 tires, the machine, the balancer, the improved bar, and the floor anchors cost less shipped to my house than Pepboys was gonna charge to ufck up Petra's brand new wheels. The wheels were expensive, but it is what it is. Refurbishment may have been cheaper but it's Mom's car so...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well done E-Man! 


btw- This is Page 934 and we aint yet done with our Bigger Uncles, the Porsches... ('plural Porsche' gives me a headache...)










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_934 

Cincy 20. Hmm...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas :biggrinsanta:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Merry Christmas!

The humans in the house did OK, but the winner was Zoe the Spoiled Kitten, who received a scratching post jungle-gym and a _LAZER_

She was just going fricken _nuts_ trying to catch the point of light 

Speaking of nuts, where's DiezNutz (Other Eric?)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone. :snowcool: :biggrinsanta:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(I feel strange when I notice I don't have a Bentley close at hand...)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it's a new year, with new/old goals, get the car running again. How hard is it to replace the output shaft bearings on the 020?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

tmechanic said:


> Well, it's a new year, with new/old goals, get the car running again. How hard is it to replace the output shaft bearings on the 020?


You're talking Bearings, right?, not the Seal. hold one... (darn, I am currently deep diving an external hard drive, but that info isn't on it) 

OK, I was able to Google-Fu up a number of suppliers (but I think you are more interested in 'What Did You DO?' & "How Hard Is it?' type replies... I get that)

That said, here is a link, from about Ten Years Ago- from right here on the 'Vex too (and reinforcing that nickname btw):

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3058926-020-Transmission-Bearings 

That should, I hope, make this reply of mine Value-Added... :what:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Are we having fun yet?

I assembled the engine stand in the basement, but now even the basement is too cold to do work in. I apparently need to buy a heater for down there as well. 

And even though they are for the weak, plans are being made. 

:wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yep, Fun is being had- 

Yesterday I got a BMW 2002 running after previously cleaning out the gas tank (good news: It turned out not to be rusty after all) and after tracking down a leaking low pressure fuel hose, was able to transition back to running off the mechanical fuel pump (vs a siphon hose drawing from a mason jar). <-- See?, Fun! 

It's still up on jack stands as the wheels get tightened up, then it's off to the body shop for a refresh and make-over. 

I'll try and produce some pics, if it's OK w/ the owner. It's in need of TLC, so don't be too critical- right now it's in the 'Before' stage...

It runs pretty good, but I found the 12v supply wire to the Coil was getting really, really hot.  

Gonna have to get on reducing Electron Abuse... :sly:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> You're talking Bearings, right?, not the Seal. hold one... (darn, I am currently deep diving an external hard drive, but that info isn't on it)
> 
> OK, I was able to Google-Fu up a number of suppliers (but I think you are more interested in 'What Did You DO?' & "How Hard Is it?' type replies... I get that)
> 
> ...


Thanks TBrerk.

OK, couldn't find Broke's web address, couldn't remember what it was called. Yeah, the right hand flange is flopping 1/4" in any direction, so there is probably more wrong than just a bad bearing. Well I have a couple spare trannys sitting here.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Mech-Man, Start a New thread, re: "My Flange is Floppy" or something, and lets see who we can draw out of the woodwork, all knowledgeable and everything...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> Mech-Man, Start a New thread, re: "My Flange is Floppy" or something, and lets see who we can draw out of the woodwork, all knowledgeable and everything...


Good idea TBerk, when I get back under the car I'll try making a short video of the problem.


----------



## josesoslow (Jan 23, 2019)

*buying my first project car*

in thinking of buying my friends mk2 scirocco, it has 2 rust spots, about 200k miles on the body, no motor in rn but he has a machined ABA block and he has a second ABA motor COMPLETE that possibly has a bent valve, hes also unsure of mileage on the motor as well. trans is pulled as well bc the old one had a hole in the case but he does have 5spd mk2 trans in good shape. i honestly think i can take on this project on, he has like every part but never had the time to put the thing together, i have a list full of parts that it has and it maybe has 3 or 2 parts that it does need like a clutch and a catback exhaust,oh and by the way i'm 15.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

josesoslow said:


> in thinking of buying my friends mk2 scirocco, it has 2 rust spots, about 200k miles on the body, no motor in rn but he has a machined ABA block and he has a second ABA motor COMPLETE that possibly has a bent valve, hes also unsure of mileage on the motor as well. trans is pulled as well bc the old one had a hole in the case but he does have 5spd mk2 trans in good shape. i honestly think i can take on this project on, he has like every part but never had the time to put the thing together, i have a list full of parts that it has and it maybe has 3 or 2 parts that it does need like a clutch and a catback exhaust,oh and by the way i'm 15.


There is a phrase called 'burying the lead'... *oh and by the way I'm 15 *


You can do it. In fact, this laptop battery is about to go dry so I'll just say


DO IT!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Following up to the youngster who posted about 'Should I?', I still say "Yes!" and I'd be glad to see a new thread created with Pic'tars & that list o' stuff you mentioned. 

What part of the Country is all this taking place in?, I'll bet you can get some fellow wrench-heads to lend a hand in person. 

Finally, I finished installing the second of two U-joints on my buddy's F150 today, complete w/ using my new Lucas Grease Gun for the first time. It wasn't a Scirocco, but I'm keeping my hand in...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Everybody!

Been a while since I posted in here. Lots of stuff going on, not all of it good though.  

Back in December, a week before Christmas, I was sitting at a redlight and suddenly, BAM- hit in the rear by an SUV-driving texter.  No serious injuries, 6-8 weeks of chiropractic treatment, and thankfully Q wasn't in the car with us.

Initially the damage didn't look that bad:










But I noticed the C- pillars spread apart near the bottom of the hatch, and what was originally thought to be a rear bumper, ended up being a total loss.










Fast forward almost two months, (that time involved fighting with other person's insurance, lawyers, etc... meanwhile the insurance company took away my rental vehicle since I didn't agree on the initial settlement offer they sent me. Good stuff!) we finally agreed on a reimbursement amount that was just barely satisfactory. Last week I found a good candidate for replacement and while finding a flight to Chicago was not cost effective, I ended up getting a rental car and drove out to Chicago, dropped off the rental and drove my new car home. A pretty spiffy 2008 GTI to be exact:










Mk5 wasn't my first choice, I wanted another Beetle, preferably a 2013 Turbo coupe with the sound package, but none were in my price range- even then I had to finance a portion of this MK5 which kinda sucks when you are used to not having a car payment the past 4 years. But this car is actually really nice, 2 owners, dealer serviced from the very beginning, and full maintenance records with receipts. That's huge. It's also completely unmodified other than a crappy aftermarket stereo and amp\subwoofer. Plus, it has 2 doors, 3 pedals, and no sunroof. :thumbup:

It really sucks to loose the Beetle though. I was planning on keeping that car forever. I did buy it back salvage from the insurance company, current plans are to sell it whole as is or part it out. I literally last year put almost $3k worth of brake, suspension, and performance upgrades into it, probably drove it 2500 miles that way before it got whacked. Oh well, at least we are all okay and I did get an upgrade out of it even though it ended up costing me more money in the long run.

Other than that, life is hard pretty much. All I do is work when I'm at work and then work more when I get home and don't have much time for fun stuff. This kid is growing like a weed and has started pre-school:









Crazy how time flies.

Brendan


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

My Lord!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Click This Link... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cQgQIMlwWw 

Click It!, Click It!, Just Do It!, you know you want to!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I clicked it! It was worth it. 

Now click this link:https://youtu.be/Q_HFm54lb04

Dooo iiiittttt!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

You must not have any kids. That first song _is_ "awesome", but only for the first 1200 times your kids play it.

Now that it's in my head again, I wanna gouge your eyes out with a melon-baller .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> You must not have any kids. That first song _is_ "awesome", but only for the first 1200 times your kids play it.
> 
> Now that it's in my head again, I wanna gouge your eyes out with a melon-baller .


Sorry dood- I just had gotten around to seeing the 1st one... (btw- there is a ten Hour looped version out there... <shudder> I think it was crafted by those extra-rendition fellas...)



silverspeedbuggy said:


> I clicked it! It was worth it.
> 
> Now click this link:https://youtu.be/Q_HFm54lb04
> 
> Dooo iiiittttt!


  I made it 2:40 before I could summon the power to click away... <whew!>


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, hey, Brendan, sorry about your Beetle! Can't you just keep it as a spare car? It even looks like the trunk seal would still keep water out, and it still looks better than a lot of cars out there.

Edit: Top of the page duties ) and I got "935", so I get to post a really great looking pic:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

HEY, CHASSIN- 

ToP for NINE THREE FIVE. 

(do the needful...)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> HEY, CHASSIN-
> 
> ToP for NINE THREE FIVE.
> 
> (do the needful...)


Fixed it (sort of...)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That wasn't hard...…  Did you forget how to use img tags, E?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cuppie to the Rescue!

E- That 935, it's On Fire! 

Apropos of absolutely nothing whatsoever, 

I did a spark plug refresh on a 5.7 GMC motor two days ago; one plug had a bunch of crappy light brown crap built up on the back of the Cathode/Electrode arraignment. 

Oh, don't get me wrong- they _all_ had brown crap on them, it's just one had it all curled up and billowy on the back, away from the spark.

I'm thinking this cylinder is the cause for the top end ticking I'm starting to hear; I think it's got a droopy hydro-lifter... 

That and worn rings are letting oil get past. (More than 450K+ miles and counting...) <--Make that 480,000 miles & counting.

I'm going to try a course of solvents through the lubricating system to see if I can clear out any clogged up journals and passageways.

Still, the main reason it was having in stumbling and popping going up hill was the worn through spark plug wire that must have laid across the hot exhaust manifold for too long. (_That_ plug was all oily and wet...)

Got it all back together w/ new parts and it took off like a scalded farm animal (I hate the imagery, but it's certainly descriptive.)


I've been doing a lot of resurrection work on F150s and Jimmies lately- but then, wrenching is wrenching...

(I'm thinking a Fuel Pressure Testing Rig & one for Wet/Dry Compression testing are in my future.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ran across this...








(edit- I don't recall what it was, now, but I'll try and find something to step in...)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Did you forget how to use img tags, E?


I'm flattered you think I'm smart enough to know what that is


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

In a nut shell you put a header and footer on the URL for the picture and it tells the Forum that the code in the URL equals a picture. 

The 'IMG' is the one we are talking about specifically, there are others that are used for other things, and you put a /IMG to end it.

All of these are wrapped in brackets of some sort, usually [ and ] ...

So

```
[img]the-url-of-your-picture-here[/img]
```


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> In a nut shell you put a header and footer on the URL for the picture and it tells the Forum that the code in the URL equals a picture.
> 
> The 'IMG' is the one we are talking about specifically, there are others that are used for other things, and you put a /IMG to end it.
> 
> ...


In a nutshell you just pop off the femoral head and grind out the acetabulum, press in a socket, put two screws in (don't hit anything dangerous inside the pelvis), hammer in a stem, put the ball on and you're good to go 

Seriously, if y'all want the pic to show in the top post of the page, you're gonna have to leave a step by step.

For example:

1) go to your computer
2) turn it on (it's the round button)
3) etc...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

If you are being serious, here is how to do it. Even if you aren't, some may not know.

1 Find picture online. 

Even your own pictures must be posted online somewhere else which is why I haven't posted pictures of my cars. 

2 Copy URL of picture posted elsewhere.

3 Reply to thread or post.

4 Click on tree icon (2nd row, 4th group, 4th icon).

5 Enter URL of picture and click OK.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(amending the nut-n-bolts of the whole thing...) 

2 - Right-Click on the Picture, select: 'Copy Image Location'.

5 - Right-Click in the requesting field and PASTE the URL.


I can write up a How To Do Stuff guide, even for really smart people who have no clue, but I'm out the door right now to go see Battle Angel: Alita


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Done!

I forgot about the "insert image " icon on the tool bar of a "reply to thread".


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well done! Have a cookie...


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

TBerk said:


> Well done! Have a cookie...


How do you post a pic while browsing on an iPhone?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

81MarsRedS said:


> How do you post a pic while browsing on an iPhone?


Tapatalk.

When I looked up the app, it even mentioned you can post pictures to VW Vortex.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(and then you eat a cookie!)


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks!
Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a better way.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We just got back from Luke's Science Olympiad; he did the Wright Stuff event which consists of keeping a home-built 8 gram airplane aloft as long as possible with only a rubber motor and no other inputs.

He got 4th place with two identical flights of 1'10". He didn't have the longest cruise times but he did have the best climbs and consistently got the plane to cruise right beneath the rafters by winding the rubber on a torque meter to get exactly reproducible flights.

It was quite a sight,

Flight #1 (mislabeled and pardon the camera work):





Flight #2:


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Great work, that is awesome!
Now where is the Build Thread ;-)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

81MarsRedS said:


> Great work, that is awesome!
> Now where is the Build Thread ;-)


We didn't document the build, but it's just a superglued balsa frame covered with garbage bag. We designed ours with knowledge I have from flying RC but they have kits the kids can use. There are dedicated coverings but the 8 gram minimum weight was easy to achieve so we didn't bother. We were even able to try different propellers made from bent balsa and still did not have excess weight.

I was proud of his 1'10" times but as always there is a lot to learn: He got 1'43" once in practice but was not able to reproduce it, i,e: we don't really understand why that one flight was better. Even then, the Nationals winners go about 2 1/2 minutes, and a team of MIT engineers flew over 4 minutes in this 8 gram class. It shows what's possible with more knowledge and unlimited resources.

Considering how hard it was for Luke to coordinate time in the school's gym, and the basic materials he used, he did great :thumbup:.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm so smart, I thought those flights were One Foot, Eleven Inches... (doh!)


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome result Luke !! well done man :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eric: That's some skills, L with the planes. Nice! 

I've been bad, not very chit-chatty lately. Here to fix that.... 

Christmas came and went, and deposited a large amount of toys in the house - mainly Hot Wheel things. Because house is small, much of this was in the living room. Including an Ultimate Garage. 
This, of course, was not acceptable to the Cup. :laugh: 
Some cleanup, though, and this has been corrected. 

Before: 
Behold, the part of the basement that I likes to refer to as The Ishthole (rearrange the letters, you know..) Basically became a storage space / dumping ground. 
This photo was taken _after_ I (finally!) got over a dozen boxes of one sister's stuff out. 










Ugh, yes? 


New light in the ceiling grid, new carpet going down: 











They boy settling in to his 'Hot Wheels space': 











We all hated the wallpaper - even Isaac wasn't a fan. Taking wallpaper down sucks - and, I'm pretty sure that those walls were NOT painted, prior to wallpapering. Nope, don't wanna go there...
I can make it better with a flag, though....  











Finally, over the last couple days (really, was Sunday, as well as Monday evening), we did a thing that I told him we could do: Track on the walls. 
He's digging it. This pic was from Sunday evening; we finished out the build Monday night, mostly. Still have a couple small tweaks to do (for stability); he, of course, is trying to decide what to do next. 











I'll get another pic or two by this weekend, I think....


Oh, another thing I've been meaning to tell y'all: 
Clan Cup is expecting another munchkin. ETA for Boy Unit #2 is ~Aug 10th. There will again be a Very Pregnant Katie at Cincy this summer..... 
After this, we're done.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on another munchkin!

Oh, and edit: don't make excuses why you haven't been on Vortex, we know what you've been doing .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Katie!!!!

Munchkin #1 !!!!

Minion yet-to-be !!!!!

And Cuppie, eh. yah... him too I suppose.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

OWNAGE FTW










Well, I've decided to try to do my part to keep this thread alive! 

Facebook can eat a "nickname for richard," for all I care.

Finally, no I am not becoming a cranky old man, I am just feeling enthusiastic!

No cat pictures here, no cats in this house and no dogs anymore, either.










R.I.P. Albert.

Been staying around 15-30 degrees F lately, not exactly "wrenching in the garage" weather.

Congrats to Luke on his successful flights! 

(and how creepy that he's turning into a clone of Eric - Petra, what have you done?!?)

eace: :beer: :sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Old news, but can you believe that two Mk1 Sciroccos sold for $16K+ in the last few weeks?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-scirocco/

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-scirocco-6/

WOW!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

joe, that missing 'Kay' made a world of difference...

PS- Tip o' the Hat in Albert's General Direction.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

HI????eace:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Congrats on another munchkin!
> 
> Oh, and edit: don't make excuses why you haven't been on Vortex, we know what you've been doing .



lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Awww, Albert. 

And Joe! Good to see you on here. (Like I have much room to talk.)

Cuppie? Awesome Hot Wheels room.

Neptuno - good to see you too! How are things going these days?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TBerk said:


> joe, that missing 'Kay' made a world of difference...
> 
> PS- Tip o' the Hat in Albert's General Direction.


Noted on both accounts, edited on the first. 

:thumbup:



vwdaun said:


> Awww, Albert.
> 
> And Joe! Good to see you on here. (Like I have much room to talk.)
> 
> ...


WOOOOO! 

Woke up to the darkness that is Daylight "Savings" Time, but at least the sunlight will stick around for my commute home, now. Forecast says we should be in the 50s this week. Might just break out the motorcycle. Especially if the evenings stay bright!

Good to see you too, Daun!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Anyone need some Bentley books? Wife ran across these. $20 for the three, the guy wants.
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/pts/d/pinckney-volkswagen-factory-bentley/6791382312.html


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Anyone need some Bentley books? Wife ran across these. $20 for the three, the guy wants.
> https://annarbor.craigslist.org/pts/d/pinckney-volkswagen-factory-bentley/6791382312.html



Grab 'em and bring 'em to Cincy! I'll pay for them and hand them out to needing compadres! I'll send PayPal, Venmo or anything other than bitcoin.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Grab 'em and bring 'em to Cincy! I'll pay for them and hand them out to needing compadres! I'll send PayPal, Venmo or anything other than bitcoin.


It has crossed my mind. 
Only issue is they're in Pinkney - it's an hour drive each way. I'll see if I can make it happen, though


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

cuppie said:


> It has crossed my mind.
> Only issue is they're in Pinkney - it's an hour drive each way. I'll see if I can make it happen, though


Well, in that case, you oughta find a car nearby to buy to make it worthwhile.

 :laugh: 

_I keed, I keed._

(Sorta)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Our very own Jason Cammisa has a great discussion and drive in his Cabriolet on One-Take:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeSuEx6gDkA

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> R.I.P. Albert.
> Been staying around 15-30 degrees F lately, not exactly "wrenching in the garage" weather.
> Congrats to Luke on his successful flights!
> (and how creepy that he's turning into a clone of Eric - Petra, what have you done?!?)
> eace: :beer: :sly:


:beer: back atcha.

Sorry about your pooch. Losing pets is rough. They don't ask for too much...and give a whole lot in return so losing one is never good.
E and L had a lot of good times working on the science project. Wright stuff forums give very minimal info about how to improve your stuff; they are very competitive and secretive. This project was THE winter project around here. Kept E sane, I think, because like you noted, the weather has not been kind this year.
Our whole family got caught up in it. E and L worked on the build and practiced flight together, K helped with some filming, and I slogged through the internet to find tips. The boys are still at it, and are planning on competing next year.
E and L head out to the school field house every morning to hone skills and note how changes improve performance. They hit 2 minutes this morning, so L will be awesome next year. K even got inspired to start in on a project for next year, after watching his big bro get some glory.
Watching kids grow up can be interesting. L 's no pure clone and so keeps us on our toes waiting for the next move, but he has a lot of E in him. When our kids do good, we both call dibs on the good stuff and pass off the rough stuff onto each other families.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Our very own Jason Cammisa has a great discussion and drive in his Cabriolet on One-Take:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeSuEx6gDkA
> 
> Brendan



I finally got around to watching this yesterday and Oh My <fill in your favorite expletive> (fill in your favorite Deity) !!!

- Lots of grow'd up talk, although I've heard the term bitch-basket enough to last me quite a while. 

- Lots of encouragement to get 'the other guy' behind the wheel to go ahead and put the hammer down, it can take it...

- paraphrasing: "It's a Rabbit Coupe with a Convertible Top on the Outside, but it's all SCIROCCO underneath! 

- Those A2 seats did indeed look comfy.


Check it out and see our intrepid adventurers tear up a little bit of Northern SF Bay Area Back Roads (I could make out where, but I aint say'n...)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Chitty chitty, bang bang.

Running rich there?

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We have a Cabby like that one (all black) and it has now finally started to get thumbs up and nice comments when we take it places. It was by far the last of our A1's to get those types of kudos but it did finally happen .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

There is a local tow yard that has a (seems to be intact) Cabby in the way-way- back; but it's also near the back gate too, 
so getting it out of purgatory might be easier than it otherwise would be. I gotta get some lump-sum monies together and make him an offer.

If I squint really hard I can trick myself into thinking it's a rag-top, really shaggy, raggy-top Scirocco.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I've always thought a Cabby is a nice all-rounder for 3-season DD use.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> I've always thought a Cabby is a nice all-rounder for 3-season DD use.


Plus the fact that I owe the offspring more saddle time with a Manual Transmission...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

How can I be making the first post of the month - on the 14TH at that??? Ya'll are slacking.

Still fighting some running issues with the red 16v. I'm leaning towards mixture issues at the moment, and an O2 sensor that's not putting out consistent readings.

And my neighbor's '85 has a nasty whine to the tranny now. It's an automatic. ATF appeared to be low although not seeing any leaks... suspicion is the internal seal has let go allowing the ATF and gear oil to mix. Not sure how long she has.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> How can I be making the first post of the month - on the 14TH at that??? Ya'll are slacking.
> 
> Still fighting some running issues with the red 16v. I'm leaning towards mixture issues at the moment, and an O2 sensor that's not putting out consistent readings.
> 
> And my neighbor's '85 has a nasty whine to the tranny now. It's an automatic. ATF appeared to be low although not seeing any leaks... suspicion is the internal seal has let go allowing the ATF and gear oil to mix. Not sure how long she has.


I try & try but sometimes it just seems like I might be posting in reply to my own posts, so... 

That said, I did a Front End Rotor Swap on a GMC last night, inc new pads, am Googleling like mad right now to see how to reset an otherwise good laptop's battery pack's eeprom (like the 'black box' on the Scirocco's speedo cable), and contemplating ripping out the Kitchen Counter and relocating the Fridge from _here_ to _there_ and gaining more of the working surface of the reinstalled counter up under the Window...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, backstory to this picture: 

Yesterday, I was doing some electrical work in my laundry room - installed a pair of 24" LED strips (to replace the single bulb in the middle of the room.) That circuit was.... sketchy. Ran all around the basement, no need for that - the breaker panel is in the laundry room, no need for most of the old stuff, so I rebuilt it to something logical, rather than tack more stuff onto it. Good, yes? 
Buildout done, time to cut power, and connect new wiring to switch box (reused existing box) and panel. No lights in the room now, so need head light. 
I have two (Katie bought them for me a couple years ago) - one for me, one for Isaac. 
I put mine on, Isaac reminds me that he needs his on, too. So, I grab his, and put it on his head. Turn it on for him. Put it on 'low' (so he doesn't blind me with the thing.) He also turns on the green locator light (because, well, green!) 

Meanwhile, Katie is in the kitchen, working on dinner. 

Isaac helps me for a bit - grabs me tools, grabs me wire nuts as needed. Job going well. :thumbup:

Halfway thru the changeover, Isaac hears a song that he likes - so, he goes upstairs, so he can hear the song better. 
He still had the head light on his head, and it's still on. Okay. This happens. 

Isaac, now upstairs, gets tasked with helping Katie do prep work for the meal. Yes, he helps Dad with tool things, and Mom with cooking things. We're trying to make a well-rounded human here.  

Remember: He went upstairs with the head light still on his head, right? 













Kids are weird. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Yep  Aaaaaand, _WE were all kids too! _My own kid is twenty-eight years old and still does 'stuff' and I still call him 'the Kid'... 


btw- I stopped along the way in my travels today and am currently posting from a street address that reads 1071, but backwards...

Wait... OMG!, I'm on *the Enterprise!
*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Isaac :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So who knows about prolonging the life of the autotragic transaxles that a few of these cars came with? Neighbor's '85 is making some whining now... and I don't think she's ever done anything with it since the car was new.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

"Does this Easter basket make me look fat?"









Happy Easter, all :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> So who knows about prolonging the life of the autotragic transaxles that a few of these cars came with? Neighbor's '85 is making some whining now... and I don't think she's ever done anything with it since the car was new.


Crickets.

Nobody? It may be headed for a rebuild.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Crickets.
> 
> Nobody? It may be headed for a rebuild.


I'm gonna guess that I'm the only one here who has refurbished an 010, and sadly, I don't have any advice to give that you are not already aware of:

1) Change the trans/final drive fluids: cheap and easy but won't reliably solve the problem(s).

2) Drop the car off at a shop and say "fix it": reliable and easy but $$$$$.

3) Remove the unit and drop it off at the shop: reliable, less easy, still $$$$.

4) Remove the unit and go through it to repair/replace as needed: reliable, not easy, and still $$$. A full rebuild kit was $650 IIRC, just the gasket set was $75, and one tiny piston ring was $50. This assumes you don't need anything like bearings, gears, shafts, etc... which may not even be available.

5) Swap in a working used unit and hope for the best. IMO this is the best option; these things are known to be reliable and sturdy in spite of their performance shortcomings.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> I'm gonna guess that I'm the only one here who has refurbished an 010, and sadly, I don't have any advice to give that you are not already aware of:
> 
> 1) Change the trans/final drive fluids: cheap and easy but won't reliably solve the problem(s).
> 
> ...


Sad thing is it's probably mostly just in need of seals. Less than 50k on it. Local shop quoted $2100 to rebuild it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> ...just in need of seals.... $2100 to rebuild it.



Yeah, the shop is aware that to "just" change the seals, they have to first _get_ to them (that's all that's keeping _you_ from doing it), plus they need to hedge their bets and be ready to do a _lot_ more for the quoted price and still make a profit.

This quandary is why otherwise good cars get junked, or sold for peanuts to a guy who is willing to undertake the repair(s) for no good reason (like me )


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Yeah, the shop is aware that to "just" change the seals, they have to first _get_ to them (that's all that's keeping _you_ from doing it), plus they need to hedge their bets and be ready to do a _lot_ more for the quoted price and still make a profit.
> 
> This quandary is why otherwise good cars get junked, or sold for peanuts to a guy who is willing to undertake the repair(s) for no good reason (like me )


We may need to chit-chat offline....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> We may need to chit-chat offline....


It'd have to come with a donor Audi TT 225 quattro, that's my next project


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw- We are Page 937, so...










http://www.924.org/models/CarreraGT.htm 

https://www.carfolio.com/specifications/models/car/?car=23089 
*
Toyyyy-Bo*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> We may need to chit-chat offline....





echassin said:


> It'd have to come with a donor Audi TT 225 quattro, that's my next project


You two have got to be _AUDI _your damn minds!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> You two have got to be _AUDI _your damn minds!


Gnuk, Gnuk 

Imagine a stripped down Scirocco with 225 horses and electronically controlled AWD 

I found the perfect donor TT in Florida last year: it had been rear-ended but only had 50K miles. I hesitated and let it slip away


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hitting up all of the frequently read threads:

Pre-Cincy parts requests - anyone have a 30mm (later-style) waterpump pulley in their parts stash? I need the one that is offset inward, non-A/C setup. My spare parts pile has a offset pulley, but with the larger diameter (40-mm) center bore Internet part search has been a little hard as they don't seem to be documenting the pulley bore sizes.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I went for a little jog yesterday evening here in Sterile Suburbia and as I started up our driveway, I saw... a hen.
I called the boys and by the time they arrived, the hen was gone, which of course led them to believe that Mom was crazy, this being Sterile Suburbia and all.
K heard some clucking and found the hen hiding under some Daffodils. The boys, being boys, went to get their cameras. Eric, being Eric, asked me to make him a second dinner.

I refused. I'm not plucking for my meals.

Animal control said I should let it wander away but she really was too pretty to be coyote food.

Finally, I remembered that there is a park/mini kiddie farm about three miles down the road. We got her into a laundry basket, put a lid on it and drove her on over. Even though it was late, there were still people at the farm and they were thrilled to see her; apparently the hen had gotten away a month ago. They thanked us profusely and called us heroes. The hen looked happy to be home, they bustled hay around her and settled her down...

... and that was our Good Deed for the day.

Pics or it didn't happen:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I'd say that if she's been wandering around for a whole month, that hen has quite a bit of good cluck!

:facepalm: :laugh:

IB4T🔒


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe, anyone else and we wouldn't overthink things, but since it's you, P and I don't know how far to read into that :sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Joe, anyone else and we wouldn't overthink things, but since it's you, P and I don't know how far to read into that :sly:




Talk about unintended consequences!

I was just trying to throw some more dad jokes around, but I can see how you'd see that as a double entendre.

:/


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I can see how you'd see that as a double entendre.


Oh sure, blame it on _us_ 

Oh wait... we _are_ in the gutter


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Getting stuff back on track; *Free Range for the Win! *

(We should recommend the Farm nickname the Hen 'Rockie'...)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Oh, btw- My buddy's BMW 2002 is back from being painted and now I get to work the mechanical resto part. 

(I know, I know- I would have wrenched on stuff first, _then_ painted it, but it worked out otherwise...)

In any case, if he's OK w/ it, I'll post pix.

I needs it's sunroof rehab'd, that's for sure; it might turn out to be very VW-ish.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I feel like my summer is already mostly accounted for. The original plan was to sell some things, find an engine and trans to temporarily toss in the Scirocco to make it road worthy for this year's Cincy. But that didn't happen. Ever since the accident with my Beetle, (which took a good 4 months to finally resolve!) I've been mired in adulting stuff pretty much every week. I also was helping out a co-worker with a 2010 Tiguan that tossed it's timing chain, a local dealer already bent them over for 1500 and they didn't pull the head, and of course it had bent valves. They wanted another 1900 to pull the head and replace valves. So I offered to do it, 6 months later, I finally started it up. What a job though, especially since I had to do it in my front yard. Ohio weather didn't cooperate. (part of the reason why it took 6 months) I also fired up my 440-swapped KZ400 in the hopes to get it road worthy this summer, and I also was able to sell the donor KZ440 frame. 

Have also done a few bits and bobs to my "new to me" daily driver GTI, including a full RCD510 touchscreen radio retrofit with Bluetooth and all the trimmings. Also a Dieselgeek shifter to replace the floppy original. But I have really been taken with this car, I never thought I would like a GTI so much but it has grown on me a lot.

Still more garage clearing to go, (I still have this TDI Beetle to get rid of!) and then more Scirocco work will resume. Not too long ago I pulled the interior completely out to prep for cleaning, and discovered a small crack in the floorpan near the rear of the drivers seat track. Good thing I pulled the interior. Once funds allow I will resume the engine build and forge ahead with the original plan. Also even though the car is outside, it is now under a nice waterproof cover and I have a small electric fan inside the car running all the time to keep out moisture. More good news, door seals and stuff for these cars are now coming down in price to almost reasonable levels, which is nice.

My kid is freaking 4 1/2 years old now, just finished his first full year of pre-school and will start pre-k in the fall. Potty trained and everything. He is turning into an amazing, intelligent, albeit "emotionally dynamic" individual.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Uh, you, Sir, have your priorities _completely_ backwards :sly: I mean, helping others, family time, WTF? 

Are you at least coming in a Kia?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> Uh, you, Sir, have your priorities _completely_ backwards :sly: I mean, helping others, family time, WTF?
> 
> Are you at least coming in a Kia?


Yepper, my Kia-GTI. Also Laura might be driving her A3 Kia, she may want to freely come and go since her folks live in nearby Yellow Springs.

Brendan


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Jeezus...*

Is this all the further (937) this thread has gotten since I was here last?? :what:

Y'all some chatty A holes. NOT!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Ok, here’s something. I got to go to Santa Barbara the other week and drove the new Arteon (which I really liked). Rubbed elbows (pathetically) with some execs. Managed not to crash a car. 

https://www.vwvortex.com/features/driven-2019-volkswagen-arteon-luxury-car-gen-x/


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> Is this all the further (937) this thread has gotten since I was here last?? :what:
> 
> Y'all some chatty A holes. NOT!


With any luck that just means they're all busy prepping for Cincy. You coming? All the cool kids are.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> You coming? All the cool kids are.


Signed up, didn't I? 

You _did_ say *all* the cool kids are coming... :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

DiezNutz said:


> Signed up, didn't I?
> 
> You _did_ say *all* the cool kids are coming... :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> Signed up, didn't I?
> 
> You _did_ say *all* the cool kids are coming... :thumbup:


Found it
I did 
I'm cool


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Found it
> I did
> I'm cool


Yeah buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, so, both because of Deez's recent events and in spite of them too, I submit the following:

This just happened yesterday...
A) Wrong Way Driver on Highway 101.

B) WWD crashes head-on into oncoming traffic; WWD trapped in car, car catches Fire.

C) Other Driver escapes fire. WWD does not.

D) More traffic approaches at speed and causes Collisions 2 & 3.

E) Collision 3 has people spill out on to the Freeway Lanes (WHY?) in relatively good condition only to be 

F) Promptly hit by DUI Suspect X.


That's about as 'in a nutshell' as I can break it down, but I have to admit- I just don't understand people sometimes...

(I think Rube Goldberg & Murphy had a baby...)

edit- Link to ABC7 news report: https://abc7news.com/videos-show-2-dramatic-crashes-on-hwy-101-1-person-dead/5349178/


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

OK, so my last post in the Chit-Chat Thread was (seemingly, even _apparently_) waaaay to real life and bordering on pessimistically adherent to all-things-we-wont-be-speaking-about; 

I'm just noticing that many subjects in modern and classic literature (including not just print but film, etc) have numerical designations. 

Like a Scirocco is a Type 53, Rocket Racoon is originally '*Subject 89P1S*' (afaik).

Lilo & Stitch had Stitch's _original_ name being '*Experiment 626*', 
(Jeez, has it really been 15 years?), and wait- a 626 is a Mazda, isn't it?

What else ya got?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

TBerk said:


> OK, so my last post in the Chit-Chat Thread was (seemingly, even _apparently_) waaaay to real life and bordering on pessimistically adherent to all-things-we-wont-be-speaking-about;
> 
> I'm just noticing that many subjects in modern and classic literature (including not just print but film, etc) have numerical designations.
> 
> ...



Fahrenheit 451, 1984, and many, many more.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Well, yeah: I had originally thought of THX1138, but it is a _title_ and not ness. a _thing_...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Happy July everyone. We met sis, BIL, and 4-year-old nephew on Saturday night for some local fireworks. While we were chatting I was leaning on my ‘Rocco and Ben walked up and the little stinker mimicked me perfectly:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Have an Awesome Independence day 🎉


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Happy 4th. Somebody trade me a scirocco for this ford.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy 4th!


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

Happy 4th

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

No posts for a week and a half?

This place really is dead.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I think we could get this thread to 1000 pages yet!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

(I really try, I do...)

Here's some good solid Chit-Chat Material: 

I just bought a cable that plugs into a GM ODB1/12 pin socket on one end and a standard computer's USB port on the other.

Now, if I can wade through the learning curve on all the (free!) apps you can download to do Real-Time data logging of the motor and it's sensors, I'll be Golden.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I had to explain to two of my younger coworkers that there was a time before onboard diagnostics, and even before engine electronics altogether.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Ah life lessons. I remember having to explain to my son that ATMs don't just give you cash cause you have a debit card. This generations understanding of " how can I have no money for Rocco parts, I have checks left"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Roy Batty, of 'Blade Runner' fame (portrayed by the great Rutger Hauer) is indeed, now with the Angels.

RIP Mr. Hauer...

https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-news/rutger-hauer-blade-runner-dead-obituary-863023/


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> (I really try, I do...)
> 
> Here's some good solid Chit-Chat Material:
> 
> ...


OK, so Today was the first time I have been able to get:

A) The Truck (1993 GMC C2500HD, 5.7L V8)

B) The USB to ALDL Cable Adapter &

C) the Laptop (I dual boot Win7 & Linux...) all together in one place.

Installed the Software into Win7, verified I'm emulating a serial port on COM3, checked the device for it's proper DIP switch settings (still questionable here...) 

Plugged it all into the ODB1 port of the truck, hit the freeway.... Nada.

No blinky-blinky lights, No Data Flow, nut'n. 

Baaaahhhhhh! :sly:


So, I went and did some more researching and I found an old thread, right here in the Car Lounge of this very Vortex and everything... so I Necro'd it. 
Ah, the beauty of the Tanna Leaf.

Who wants to help me write a Linux GM OBD1 (ALDL) scanner? <--- click the Link, Clink It!, Click It!

Basically, the guy who did some coding (Blessed Be the Coders) set it up for a V6 Buick. I'm going to go and try and graft in the info req'd for a V8 'Jimmey'. 
(I hate coding, I like Mech Engineering muuuch more).

If, or if not, something good comes from this, I'll let you all know.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> I have been able to get:
> 
> A) The Truck (1993 GMC C2500HD, 5.7L V8)
> 
> ...


"That's easy for _you_ to say!"


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The really funky thing is that the seemingly easiest path of least resistance is turning out to be 'slap the app on an Android' & call it a day... (sigh)

Follow up: I heard back from the folks that sold me the cable & 

A) I had downloaded the wrong 'profile' file, but they sent me the right one AND

B) confirmed that while I initially had the DIP switches all katywampus, by the end of the day I had them set to same settings they recommended.

Now, If I could only get my hands on the truck in question, like right now like...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Throwing this out here. I'm scrapping the '03 TDI wagon. Parts I'm planning to keep:
-Hatch (spoken for)
-Passenger fender
-Hood
-Front bumper

Might keep a few odds & ends like window regulators and such, but not much else. I need to car gone, soon. 

Parked due to a suspected blown head gasket. If anyone wants anything (or preferably the rest of the car) then step up quickly.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I still think about any car made after 2000 to be a 'new' car, despite them approaching 20 now.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Throwing this out here. I'm scrapping the '03 TDI wagon...
> 
> Parked due to a suspected blown head gasket.


That power plant, even if needing a recovery from a blown head gasket, would seem to be a usable lump to graft into another chassis, esp given that the rest of the car (control modules, etc) are available. (hint, hint)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> That power plant, even if needing a recovery from a blown head gasket, would seem to be a usable lump to graft into another chassis, esp given that the rest of the car (control modules, etc) are available. (hint, hint)


Then someone come and get it.

I'm actually pretty well over VW right now, enough that I'm keeping a couple old ones and shopping for an Accord. No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> I still think about any car made after 2000 to be a 'new' car, despite them approaching 20 now.


Nothing but jellybeans. Jellybeans everywhere!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I'm actually pretty well over VW right now, enough that I'm keeping a couple old ones and shopping for an Accord. No, I'm not kidding.



The perception that some of the Japanese cars may be the best values may not be completely unfounded...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

echassin said:


> The perception that some of the Japanese cars may be the best values may not be completely unfounded...


Just not Nissans!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> Then someone come and get it.


Well, lets see, I'm broke right now and have to come up with $1200 by the end of August for my propane for the winter, and it's almost 12 hrs. one way to get there in a truck that gets 14 mpg pulling an unloaded trailer. After I rebuild the tranny, again, for the 3rd time. Other than that I'd love to bring it back up here and stuff it into one of the Sciroccos.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> OK, so Today was the first time I have been able to get:
> 
> A) The Truck (1993 GMC C2500HD, 5.7L V8)
> B) The USB to ALDL Cable Adapter &
> ...


Well, I was able to get good data flow just now by pressing forward on the plugged in end of the cable. :screwy::what::sly:  

I'll take it. Now, to get some real 'over the road' data captures, fix the exhaust leak (which I'm sure is the leading cause of a too-rich condition) and any number of other tune-up related items, THEN we will see what we will see.

I wonder if the early water-cooled data ports on the Sciroccos could be used to get real-time feed back...

- Coolant and Oil Temps
- Igntion Advance/Retard
- Knock Sensor Voltages (& spikes)
- O2 Sensor Voltages... Alt Output, the list goes on. 

A little rasberry pi, a tablet w/ blutooth and some simpilish programming.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Vintage TBerk sighting - 1998!! :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The 'ND' on that hat stood for *New Dimensions*...


----------



## Temgee (Jul 19, 2019)

New Dimensions ... those were the days.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Temgee said:


> New Dimensions ... those were the days.


Yeah, I pride myself on being able to take care of pretty much any damn thing Scirocco related, but it was good to have a shop to fall back on: they not only knew what they where doing, they could understand what I wanted...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> I'm actually pretty well over VW right now, enough that I'm keeping a couple old ones and shopping for an Accord. No, I'm not kidding.


Update: still have the wagon sitting next to the hangar if anyone needs Mk4 parts.

And I'm coming up on two weeks with my "new" (2016) Honda Accord coupe. So far I'm actually really enjoying it.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Update: still have the wagon sitting next to the hangar if anyone needs Mk4 parts.
> 
> And I'm coming up on two weeks with my "new" (2016) Honda Accord coupe. So far I'm actually really enjoying it.


Pod People, I'm surround I tells ya...

(Somebody transplant Daun's TDI motor into something else; Dr. FrankenBerk Commands You!!)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit-chat....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> Chit-chat....


Not much to say. But the transmission in my Scirocco really needs a new input shat seal...


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

i just did that w/my Jetta. The "rebuilder" of the trans gouged the recess for the seal from 4 sides w/a flathead screwdriver:screwy:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Chit-chat....


Not too much to chit-chat about at the moment - summer is rarely a time of wrenching on VWs for me. However, I did start pulling a few things off the TDI last night and I took the white 16v out for a spin just for the pure joy of driving it. I still :heart: that car so much.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I’m looking to make a change for my daily driver and was going to list my GTI FSBO. Once it sold I’d drive the Scirocco while I found my new car. I pulled the Rocco out of the garage today and the rear passenger caliper isn’t releasing. Yay.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Then someone come and get it.
> 
> I'm actually pretty well over VW right now, enough that I'm keeping a couple old ones and shopping for an Accord. No, I'm not kidding.


Same here, pretty much done with damn cars in general. 3 years ago M harpooned a J33P with her 90 and got hurt, then 2 years ago I got hit on 95 by a truck and got hurt. Both the Golf and 90 were totalled. All of the VWs in the lot have been replaced with Subarus. 4 months ago we lost Katie and Joey the boxer 3 days apart due to cancer. Life goes on.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VWsEatRice said:


> i just did that w/my Jetta. The "rebuilder" of the trans gouged the recess for the seal from 4 sides w/a flathead screwdriver:screwy:


You should bring that Jetta to the Pacific Waterland show this Sunday.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I've been MIA a little as I've recently been upgrading the daily-driver _computer_, but now it's been settling in and I'm logging back into places... It's funny; lacking a bookmark/shortcut to the Scirocco Forum, I found all I need do is type in " VWVortex Forum 13 " , and it brings me right here. btw-


> *Snicklefritz* or Schnickelfritz is a Pennsylvania Dutch term of affection usually for young mischievous or talkative children. Considering similar German terms, many larger bilingual German–English dictionaries include the word Schnickschnack, which is defined as chit-chat or tittle-tattle and nonsense.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I, too, have been a bit MIA lately - because busy. 

Lessee here.... catchup time.....

Thing Two (AKA Andrew, AKA Captain Crabbypants) was born 12 August. 

Isaac turned FIVE(!) in July. He's now in kindergarten! 

To, ah, conserve space in my 3-bedroom, 975sq.ft. house, we decided that my office would be the boys' room, and I'd move the office to Isaac's old room (he had the smallest room.) This necessitated a repaint of the old office (back bedroom) - it needed it, anyways. Isaac likes his American flag, so wanted a red, white, and blue room. It took THREE DAYS to paint it (or was it four?) - AFTER I was done cleaning the room, and fixing small damage to the walls. :facepalm:
I'll get pics up soon-ish. 

Busy with computer things, too. 
Back in January, I started a project to migrate three Windows Servers at my house to new hardware - only one physical box, run everything in VMs. Save space, save power. 
Most of it was done in January. Figuring out how to do a Server Essentials VM, and give that access to the three storage drives installed in the box.... was backburnered for a while. Finally back to that one this month - and, accomplished the goal. :thumbup: 

There's more, I know.....


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cuppie Wins!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Cuppie Wins!


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

I did forget things! 

--I've done computer repair, networking, etc. as a bit of a "hobby to make a little money" for quite some time. I'm _working on_ trying to ramp that up -to where, maybe, I can leave my Normal Job, and make this Side Job into my Actual Job. Because I'm tired of cars, company politics / BS, yadda yadda. 

--Remember, Isaac is five...…..
Two weeks ago (on the 6th), I took him to his first concert. Flogging Molly / Social Distortion. :wave:
He's liked Flogging Molly since he was, oh, two. He was geeked. He liked it. Social D (who I have also introduced him to, and he says he likes) was too loud for him, though. (and, I forgot his earmuffs. Bad Dad!) 

Trying to raise him right. (also, one of the House Rules is "No Kids Bop!" )


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

..... baby Shark!, Do Do Dodo Do!...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*Cat 6*



cuppie said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I did forget things!
> 
> --I've done computer repair, networking, etc. as a bit of a "hobby to make a little money" for quite some time. I'm _working on_ trying to ramp that up -to where, maybe, I can leave my Normal Job, and make this Side Job into my Actual Job. Because I'm tired of cars, company politics / BS, yadda yadda.


Since this is the chit-chat thread...

I was going to try to find this on Black Box but I'll ask here. Can Cat 6 be run into a splitter? I have two Cat 6 RJ-45 ports on my cable routers. One wire is going to this room and I have 100' of Cat 6 wire ready to string to another room to be determined. I was wondering if I could run it into splitters and wire all of the rooms with Cat 6 ports? 

-OE


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Since this is the chit-chat thread...
> 
> I was going to try to find this on Black Box but I'll ask here. Can Cat 6 be run into a splitter? I have two Cat 6 RJ-45 ports on my cable routers. One wire is going to this room and I have 100' of Cat 6 wire ready to string to another room to be determined. I was wondering if I could run it into splitters and wire all of the rooms with Cat 6 ports?
> 
> -OE


 Sure you can - it's called a switch.  
(no, you can't tap/splice network like you can phones. One run to each device.) 

For reference, my rack: 









For a quality-but-inexpensive switch, I recommend anything in TrendNet's GreenNet line. My 16-port switch (which I'm about to outgrow) is now seven years old, no hiccups. 
Their smaller 'desktop' switches are just as robust.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

As promised, the boys' room, in all it's flag-like glory:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Sure you can - it's called a switch.
> (no, you can't tap/splice network like you can phones. One run to each device.)
> 
> For a quality-but-inexpensive switch, I recommend anything in TrendNet's GreenNet line. My 16-port switch (which I'm about to outgrow) is now seven years old, no hiccups.
> Their smaller 'desktop' switches are just as robust.


Of course. I can't believe I had a brain fart about this for about a week. I prolly have a cheap old one in my basement (not Cat 6 though). 

Stuff at work used Ethernet switches and I used one at home overseas before Wi-Fi became the de-facto standard. Golly!

My cable modem also has a few phone lines which I am going to wire to all of the phone plugs in my house. 

At lest I don't feel bad about forgetting Network Layer Protocols. I never understood them anyway.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The answer is less Splitter and more 4-Port Hub. You don't really need the smarts of a Router/Switch, just more ports. (Heavily evoking the K.I.S.S. Principal here...).

Of course I'd want you to at least put a switch in there, just cause reasons.

"Whats the Difference between a Hub, a Switch, and a Router?" you ask?... 

If you dig around a bit you can come up w/ some Business Class stuff that's been decommissioned but is still useful... fer cheap...

- EDIT - (Oops, Cuppie beat me to it...) And here I was going to make jokes that a Home network setup could stuff quite a bit of stuff into 3 feet of server rack...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eric:
"Cat 6" applies to cabling and terminations (wall ports), not to the hardware. Hardware is classified by speed (10/100Mbit, or 1000Mb (1Gb). 
Hub: Ignore that term - they're long-since obsolete. Just get a decent switch, and away you go. 


Tosha: 
That's only an 8U rack (14" of equipment space.) Yes, it's (basically) full - I only have one U that isn't used. (the top "filler piece" has the punchdown block for all of the phone lines in the house.)


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Eric:
> "Cat 6" applies to cabling and terminations (wall ports), not to the hardware. Hardware is classified by speed (10/100Mbit, or 1000Mb (1Gb).
> Hub: Ignore that term - they're long-since obsolete. Just get a decent switch, and away you go.
> 
> ...


So if I have an old hub or switch somewhere, it will still be good? 

When I went to Lowe's, they had Cat 5E and Cat 6 connectors that looked identical but were priced differently. I couldn't tell them apart, but bought the Cat 6 connectors to go with the Cat 6 cabling I bought. 

-OE


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Hub, no; switch, yes. Just make sure that it isn't junky.  
Be advised, though, that your modem/gateway most likely has a Gigabit switch built in. PCs pretty much are universally fitted with Gigabit network adapters these days. Consumer Electronics devices (TVs, other things) may be 10/100 or Gigabit (depends on the device.) 
If that's a 10/100 switch, it'll limit the network to 100Mb on all devices plugged into that switch. Won't affect internet speed, but will affect transfer rates within the house (e.g. device to device.)

Ports: They're the same from the front side. Internals are different - has to do with cable separation / cross-talk; Cat6 ports are always more expensive.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Hub, no; switch, yes. Just make sure that it isn't junky.
> Be advised, though, that your modem/gateway most likely has a Gigabit switch built in. PCs pretty much are universally fitted with Gigabit network adapters these days. Consumer Electronics devices (TVs, other things) may be 10/100 or Gigabit (depends on the device.)
> If that's a 10/100 switch, it'll limit the network to 100Mb on all devices plugged into that switch. Won't affect internet speed, but will affect transfer rates within the house (e.g. device to device.)
> 
> Ports: They're the same from the front side. Internals are different - has to do with cable separation / cross-talk; Cat6 ports are always more expensive.


Thanks. 

To use automotive terminology, when I said "connectors" I meant the plastic plugs or terminals that you crimp on to the wires. I also bought Legrand Cat6 insert/couplers (so I could assemble the cables and just plug them into the back of the wall plates). I used the T568-B wiring scheme because that's how the premade Cat6 cable I bought earlier was configured. I cut off one end and installed it in my wall because I was tired of unwinding it and laying it across the floor every day. I could use Wi-Fi but am on Ethernet as I type this. 

I haven't looked for my hub or switch yet. It's probably a 10/100. I do remember the speed differences but don't remember if I cared back then. I was only using it for two laptops I didn't want to disconnect all the time to switch over.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Keystone jacks, yes (sorry, I had a brain fart earlier - and, I deal with these things all the time!) 










Or, did you mean RJ45 plugs (crimp onto the end of the cable, looks like a phone plug but bigger)? 

For in-wall installations, best results are had with solid wire (typically comes in a box), not stranded (e.g. most pre-fabricated cables w/ RJ45 ends.) Never use stranded wire with a punchdown termination (e.g. patch panel, keystone jack), as the thing you're punching into is actually made for solid wire. Stability of connection can't be guaranteed with stranded in a punchdown (but, RJ45 plugs are usually made for stranded wire, although solid-wire variants can be found.) 


All make sense?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Best deal on ready made network patch cords can be found at monoprice. Makes no sense to make your own.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Keystone jacks, yes (sorry, I had a brain fart earlier - and, I deal with these things all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These exact couplers. No punchdown required:










I crimped these on the cables:










The feed-through plugs are so much easier. You can push the wires through and verify the order before crimping. You also have more wire to work with. The crimper cuts the wires flush as it crimps the plugs. 

The Cat6 pre-made cable I bought had solid conductors with 4 twisted pairs with a stupid + shaped divider in the middle that made it a pain to get the colors in the correct order. 

Edit: I thought the pre-made cable was solid but I just stripped some from a remnant and it's stranded. 

The bulk wire I bought is solid. You can tell by how stiff the conductors are even before you strip them. It has no stupid + shaped center divider.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Best deal on ready made network patch cords can be found at monoprice. Makes no sense to make your own.



Thanks. 

I'll keep them in mind for the future.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Best deal on ready made network patch cords can be found at monoprice. Makes no sense to make your own.


Agree 100%. Monoprice practically gives patch cables away. 
That isn't the only thing I buy from them: Keystone wall plates are practically free there. And, $100 for 1,000' of Cat6? Hell, yeah! 
But, their patch panels get horrible reviews (I like Tripp Lite's panels - no issues with them), and their 5e/6 keystone jacks specifically say "can't use side by side." :screwy: 

Keystone jacks, and, low-voltage wall plate brackets, those I use Leviton (and, usually buy straight from them.) 0% fail rate on Leviton keystone jacks for me. Home Depot jacks..... I once did a job (was a finish-this-up job) for someone, they provided Commercial Electric jacks from HD. 40%(!) fail rate _just on continuity checks_. I (later) ended up replacing ~15 jacks (with Leviton parts), due to, ah, network instability - which disappeared once the jacks were replaced with _quality_ jacks. 
YMMV with the Lowe's bits.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Agree 100%. Monoprice practically gives patch cables away.
> That isn't the only thing I buy from them: Keystone wall plates are practically free there. And, $100 for 1,000' of Cat6? Hell, yeah!
> But, their patch panels get horrible reviews (I like Tripp Lite's panels - no issues with them), and their 5e/6 keystone jacks specifically say "can't use side by side." :screwy:
> 
> ...



I know Leviton makes light switches but didn't know they made network stuff. I don't remember what they used at work. 

Lowe's sells Legrand On-Q Keystone inserts and Ideal plugs and crimpers. How good are they? 

Most of them are punchdown, but I got the couplers.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oh, Leviton has been making "Structured Media Wiring" bits for a long time. High quality on all of their keystone ports (not just network ones.) Work probably used those - they're well worth the slightly higher price. 
I don't know about On-Q/Legrand's quality on Cat6 keystone ports. After my poor experience with HD's current offering (again, client supplied them, not me), I told myself that I would NEVER use anything but Leviton's network jacks. Hell, I steer clear of even their "Home line", and stick with the "Commercial line" bits (the price spread isn't that great.) 
So, bottom line, you'll find out! 

The Ideal RJ45 plugs that you bought: 
Those will be fine. Ideal knows how to make those. I've used them, they're fine. You did get Cat6 plugs, though, yes? They are different (internally) vs. Cat5/5e plugs. 

Oh, the plastic cross-shaped thing in the bulk Cat6 cable: 
Some vendors use it, some don't. It's supposed to improve separation in the cable (read: reduce crosstalk.) It also has the added benefit of making the cable stronger (read: less likely to damage it when pulling it thru walls.)


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, the Ideal feed through plugs (and "regular" plugs I bought earlier) are Cat6 even though I could see no difference between those and the Cat5E plugs. 

My Cat6 cable with the stranded wire was a pre-made 100' cable from Best Buy. It says Cat6 on the insulation and that's what I installed in my walls after cutting it down to size. I did crimp a plug on the cut end and didn't do a punch down connection on it. 

Now I am thinking of replacing the Best Buy cable with the bulk cable since the latter has solid wires. I didn't button up anything yet except one wall plate.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Thx to Cuppie w/ the real life knowledgability; I'm feeling all those rings-on-my-tree what with recalling doing this stuff back in the twisted-pair days (Mac SE has Networking!, just don't forget yer terminators....) & and an added dose of 'Jack of All Trades, Master of None, well, a few...'


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I haven't used feed-thru RJ45 plugs myself (and, I've heard from Actual IT Pros that TheySuck), but.... normal (non-feed-thru) Cat5e vs Cat6 plugs are very different - Cat6 plugs use an internal 'bridge' piece that the wires are fed into; it's then inserted into the outer plug, and crimped. (Cat5e plugs are "line 'em up and slide 'em in, pray, and crimp.) I like the Cat6 plugs better - it's a LOT easier to get the ordering correct, being that they're held in position when you slide them into the plug. 

LOL at the Mac stuff - but, that was quite a bit before my foray into this stuff. 

Hoping to make this my Actual Job within 18 months. So sick of fixing cars for a living....


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll have to try a different vendor. The Ideal Cat6 plugs I bought had no bridge insert piece. The "regular" and the feed through plugs look like they could accept an insert but there were none included and the directions don't show inserts. 

For the "regular" Cat6 plugs, I had to pull the + shaped divider up enough so it would retract and I could get wires from opposite sides of the divide next to each other. Then I had to line them up according to their colors and try to cut the wires so they all ended up the same length. I had to hope that I guessed right so the insulation went fully into the plug and still allowed the wires to go as far as they could in the plug. 

With the feed-through plugs, I got the wires lined up like before but I cut off maybe two inches of insulation and pulled the wires through the plug. I was able to make sure they were in the correct order and was able to pull the wires through until the insulation was as far into the plug as it could go.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

"Forum 13; 'Come for the Sciroccos, Stay for the Knowledge...'"


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

I saw his and thought of you Daun.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> "Forum 13; 'Come for the Sciroccos, Stay for the Knowledge...'"


 LOL 
It IS the chit-chat thread, Tosha. Much knowledge has been dropped here over the years.....  

Eric: 
Cat6 modular plugs should have the 'bridge insert' - they're typically in a small bag, that's in the bag. If they're proper Cat6 plugs, and look like an empty cave inside, they need the bridge - won't work without it, nothing to hold the wires in place without it. 

No matter what, crimping plug ends onto Cat5e or Cat6 sucks. I do it sparingly, and only where the installation absolutely requires (e.g. Access Point installed on interior wall or ceiling, nowhere to put a keystone jack.) 
The other end of that line WILL be terminated in either a keystone jack, or a patch panel (depending on the job's requirements.)


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> LOL
> It IS the chit-chat thread, Tosha. Much knowledge has been dropped here over the years.....
> 
> Eric:
> ...


Thanks. 

The Ideal plugs had no small bag with them unless they come separately and Lowe's puts them in a different location. No bridge inserts. 

The Ideal crimper crimps the back of the plug down on the outer jacket while pressing the terminals down to "trap" the wires. Just like with RJ11 plugs. 

The special Ideal crimper for the feed-through plugs also cuts off the excess at the same time. 

The YouTube videos about using the Ideal crimpers don't show a bridge either unless I slept through that part. 

-OE


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm here to say Chit-chat, chitty-chitty-chat-chat-chat.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chat-chat Chitty, Chat, Chat...

Question, if making a Fifty foot run, from an ATT home grade Router to another router/switch; is there a very compelling reason to pony up for CAT6?, or is the prev version CAT5 going to do well enough for basic small office stuff?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

5e is fine. Both 5e and 6 will do Gigabit, up to 100 meters. 
6 is more resistant to external interference. 
6 will do 10Gb at longer (far longer) lengths than 5e will. 


That said.... Cat6 is now at price parity with Cat5e, so long as you shop smartly. I :heart: Monoprice for cable. 
Cat6 keystone ports (if you go that route) are only slightly more $$ than 5e - I _re_sell Leviton Cat6 ports for $10 each; Cat5e are $7. (IIRC, I pay ~$6.50/ea. for Cat6, vs. $5/ea. for 5e.)


Now that I've (finally!) burned thru my supply of 5e cable, I wire houses in Cat6 only. (eventually, I'll get rid of all of those 5e ports I still have. Might just need to fleabay those....)



*EDIT* 
Tosha reminded me that I failed at page ownership. Whoops! So, to fix it.... 


Cincy-goers will remember that Das Katie was Very Pregnant at Cincy this year. Meet Andrew! He's 3 months old now (as of this edit, not the original post date) 










His nicknames are: Nommer; The Critter; and Captain Crabbypants.


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

cuppie said:


> 5e is fine. Both 5e and 6 will do Gigabit, up to 100 meters.
> 6 is more resistant to external interference.
> 6 will do 10Gb at longer (far longer) lengths than 5e will.
> 
> ...


This! Last Christmas I had bought my son a new XBox game and he installed the disc only to have to download an update that was huge and took almost 6 hours to complete. A friend suggested I buy and new switch and new Cat6 which (as Cuppie suggests) has better shielding to prevent crossover interference. So I dumped my old reliable 10/100 Cisco switch and bypassed my 10/100 network closet switch systems and put in a very inexpensive Netgear Gigabit switch $25 from Amazon and some new Cat6 wiring because I have a pretty long run from my gateway. I really didn't believe the Cat6 would make a difference but swapping my old house Cat5 to the Cat6 showed it did. 

My friend also wouldn't shut up about Eero for fast,long range in-home wifi because I have tried a few solutions/extenders and none had worked so far to get to my backyard etc. Anyone using it?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'll bet that either that switch wasn't so awesome, or you has a damaged cable. Because, unless your internet connection is >100Mb, the upgrade, on its face, shouldn't have made a difference. 
Internally, though, Gigabit makes a helluva difference. The speed that I can do large-file transfers around my house is awesome. 

Eero, that I have no experience with. I've installed a lot of Ubiquiti hardware - quite a few multi-AP UnifFi installations (which are 100% hardwired), and a couple AmpliFi systems (which is a multi-AP WiFi system, that doesn't use the 'regular' WiFi network for the extenders to communicate back to the router. Really slick.)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ah, the Collective Knowledge Base... (resistance is futile.)

Danka


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Was paying for 250Mbps which is > than my 10/100 switch stuff so was def throttled. Funny that I simply didn't think about it as 100Mbps is pretty fast until your son tries to download an entire XBOX game which is absolutely huge over the same pipe. Seems weird that MS required a download of the full game when installing the game from a disc bought new from the store. You'd think all it would need is a small update. Now most of the time we're getting 250-275 which in 10 years will probably be slow by comparison! Don't get me started on how many devices have crept into our home wi-fi network over the years. I absolutely refuse to have a refrigerator requiring an internet connection though! Internet of things; enough already!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Unless you're loading the 1Gb network with 20 or more wired computers and printers etc,a CAT6 is expensive overkill, a CAT5E will work for a small office.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Unless you're loading the 1Gb network with 20 or more wired computers and printers etc,a CAT6 is expensive overkill, a CAT5E will work for a small office.


 But, when I can buy a 1000' pull box of Cat6 from Monoprice for ~$94 (IOW, it's at price parity with 5e now), why not?  

Now, 6a or 7? THAT would be overkill.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

"'7'?, We gots no '7', We don't got to show you no stink'n 'Cat7'..." (yer going to make me re-certify myself, 'rnt ya?)

btw- I posted the following back on the 18th, it really shouldn't have been it's own thread, but here.... It's perfectly On Topic, Being completly off Topic:
*

Its Friday, it's after work, I find myself in San Jose, California- imbibing libations @ a place called 'Original Gravity Public House' , (not a commercial endorsement, but I am enjoying myself...)

It's on 1st street, I mean right on First street, which means every now and then the Light Rial passes by within ten feet, (oops- I mean three meters)
, all rumbely and full of adventurous possibilities.

I'm sitting outside, having had a pint, and I got kind of hungry, watching the people pass by, so I ordered a Sausage. 
Or so I thought...

'Boudin' is a Louisiana classic in it's own right, and I was eager to see how they did it here, but that's not what they brought me...











Smoky, Peppery, a slight 'tang' to it- I have no real frame of reference. It was salty as all expected bar food would be- and I'd think I'm going to now go ahead now and respond, culinary wise: More Garlic, for example, and something to retain on the lingering back end.... 

But for my first taste I can't say I'm disappointed. It just makes me want to travel North, even more... 

It seems like something, if you made it right, you'd want to slather it on that special someone...


After a ride in a Scirocco.*

In any case, It's now the beginning of my Weekend, being the last day of the week of the current project, and I'm gonna go see about a certain automobile tomorrow- it aint quite a Scirocco but it's related...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Last night, as I was brushing snow off the car, waiting for it to warm up, I jammed the scraper onto the brake pedal between the seat to check the brake lights.

I went to the back of the car. The brake lights were on extremely dim. The taillights were on. I turned on the hazards, and the brake lights started flashing with them. :what:

I just punched the left taillight and everything went back to normal. :what::what:

Punched it again and everything went haywire again. :what::what::what:

Turns out that ground in the center, between the taillights was rather loose! Tightened it up and now everything works! :laugh:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I don’t think I’ve driven my Rocco more than 3 or 4 times in the last couple years, maybe other than to get state inspection done. 
I gotta figure out what I want to do with it. 31 plus years of ownership is a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Winter has been hitting us HARD lately. We've had three snow storms and I still haven't put the snow tires on yet!


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi all,
Anybody with a '87 16v that has the euro bumpers I would need the length bumper to bumper please. I have a small spot in the back of my garage that may be big enough to house a rocco. I have 158 inches and all the sites say 159 for the american model. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Well theres your answer, it will fit! Take half the American bumper off the equation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

markeysscirocco said:


> Well theres your answer, it will fit! Take half the American bumper off the equation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's what I am hoping but before I go test drive it I would like to confirm since I know I wont be able to pass up buying it. Can't leave this thing out in the harsh canadien winter either...

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

godfather_punk said:


> That's what I am hoping but before I go test drive it I would like to confirm since I know I wont be able to pass up buying it. Can't leave this thing out in the harsh canadien winter either...
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


I can’t give an actual measurement but it’s roughly 5” less .
Hey worse case take one of the bumpers off, the rear is easier 4 bolts and takes 5 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

red16vdub said:


> I can’t give an actual measurement but it’s roughly 5” less .
> Hey worse case take one of the bumpers off, the rear is easier 4 bolts and takes 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am actually considering a daily 16v 
So i want to garage it everyday in winter and I have just enough space for a small second car in my garage. Would love to make this happen. Last time I owned a rocco was in '92 !!!

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

godfather_punk said:


> I am actually considering a daily 16v
> So i want to garage it everyday in winter and I have just enough space for a small second car in my garage. Would love to make this happen. Last time I owned a rocco was in '92 !!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


DO IT!
I've been doing that since June 2010 (mine does get stored every winter, from 'first snow' in the fall (roughly Thanksgiving), until 'roads are clear of salt' in the spring.) And, it makes me happy.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Godfather you are all clear to purchase. I measured my 87 16 v with euro bumpers and its 155 inches. Bumpers extend 2.5 inches from the body. A little bit past the rear wing.


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

DelEd said:


> Godfather you are all clear to purchase. I measured my 87 16 v with euro bumpers and its 155 inches. Bumpers extend 2.5 inches from the body. A little bit past the rear wing.


Thanks! Gonna go test drive it this week. Hopefully goes well... Then will be searching euro bumpers as this one has the stock N.A. ones.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

red16vdub said:


> I don’t think I’ve driven my Rocco more than 3 or 4 times in the last couple years, maybe other than to get state inspection done.
> I gotta figure out what I want to do with it. 31 plus years of ownership is a long time.




It would seem few are paying attention. Where are you located? Details? Not many around here have had one since new.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> Winter


Scirocco *Syncro* ?

 :laugh:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

onurB said:


> Scirocco *Syncro* ?
> 
> :laugh:


More of a Scirocco Country PreRunner :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> More of a Scirocco Country PreRunner :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Cooling my jets in the lobby of a certain financial institution in downtown San Fran I notice:

- TiMob for the Win.

- Cuppie; ToP duties are calling your name... & 

- In three more pages of this insanity we'll hit Page *944*.

Gird yer loins...


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Got my steering column length situated after the lower bearing race was walking up and out of the casing. Whew that was not fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Markey, that's looks pretty good; whats that white material made out of anyway?

On the 19th of September, 1984, Ferdinand Alexander Porsche celebrated his 75th birthday, and was presented with a very special present - the *Porsche 942*. 










https://automobile.fandom.com/wiki/Porsche_942

PS- 

Buddy of mine, family really, has his GMC C2500HD pick'm-up truck finally stop running just nigh of 500K miles. Looking to recomend a Crate Motor (GMC/Chevy 350/5.7L, TBI).

https://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS/JEGS-Pe...=4294829316&year=4294829833&productId=5243244 

or better yet, this more complete kit:

https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS/059/8758K1/10002/-1 

Replacement Crate Engine Kit
1987-1995 GM Truck, SUV, Van Small Block Chevy TBI 5.7L
Includes:
Crate Engine
Intake Manifold, Bolts & Gaskets
Distributor & Coil
Spark Plugs & Wires
Exhaust Manifold Gaskets
RTV 

I spoke w/ a guy there and we'd be swapping that intake maniflod for a water pump, but otherwise a long Block w/ a Distributor.... 

Why shouldn't I?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I believe it’s high impact nylon from Tech-53. So the bearing and race is German made. Got the bearing saver as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Cuppie; ToP duties are calling your name.....


 Fixed, sir. Oversight on my part.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey folks can you see me?
El T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> It would seem few are paying attention. Where are you located? Details? Not many around here have had one since new.


You are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Lol no one wants to scroll down long enough to pay much attention unless it directly effects them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

btw, I posted the following over in the Regional - NorCal forum, but I trust my Scirocco peeps, so here ya go:

https://forums.vwvortex.comhttps://...7-Shop-Recommendation-GMC-Crate-Motor-Install 

*Shop Recommendation: GMC Crate Motor Install*


Buddy of mine wants to find a good shop in the Peninsula, Lower East Bay (Tri-Cities), San Jose area.

He's going to drop a long block into his 1993 GMC pick'm-up truck and we've been scrambling over this a week already.

I'd rent a hoist and do it myself, but he almost got 500K miles out of the first one and wants a real shop to do this one...

Help, Help, oh great Vex'rs; it's aint VAG, but he's still family.
-----------------------------

edit- We got recommended a place; I'll let you know...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone :snowcool:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

California 16v said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone :snowcool:


I'm currently under the influence of Eggnog Ice Cream, so when I tell all you knuckleheads 'I Love Ya', it seems I really mean it....


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

Nothing more 80's then a 'rocco. Quebec gov did it right with this don't smoke and drive commercial:


https://youtu.be/Y-PUY-eJ_7U










Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

godfather_punk said:


> Nothing more 80's then a 'rocco. Quebec gov did it right with this don't smoke and drive commercial:


I wonder whose car it is?

Of course it looks like a 1987 16V Scirocco, which did not exist in 1985.


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I wonder whose car it is?
> 
> Of course it looks like a 1987 16V Scirocco, which did not exist in 1985.


I think it went up for sale last year for 5k. Interior was scrap. The add said the car was restored for a 'movie'. Missed out on it sold pretty quick. 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I wonder whose car it is?
> 
> Of course it looks like a 1987 16V Scirocco, which did not exist in 1985.


I still like the fact they used a Scirocco though.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

zGirl has, as part of her signature, a quote:


> Quote Originally Posted by Crimping Is Easy "You're always better off with a Citroën.™"


Pops, he of the purposefully worn 'One Red Sock & One Blue Sock' fame campaigned one of these during my formative years:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes Citroëns are cool :beer:

Speaking of France, I just returned from watching the movie Ford vs Ferrari was very good I highly recommend you see it  I know it is about a time period before our Sciroccos were built, it is worth watching


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

https://arstechnica.com/science/201...-its-historic-debut-flight-on-friday-morning/ 

*Starliner set for its historic debut flight on Friday morning...*


We might not all have 'Flying Cars' yet, as we were promised, but we (hue-mons) are still making Space Ships.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Driving out to do a cabling job Sunday. Me & Isaac in the car. 
Isaac: "Dad, can we listen to Social Distortion?" (remember: He's five.) 
Me: "Sure. What album?"
Isaac: "Not the one with Ball and Chain on it." (he just doesn't like that song. That's OK.)
Me: "Isaac, I have three albums with that song on it. We talked about this last week. I can always skip it for you."
(I hit USB on the radio, start scrolling down to requested artist.) 
Isaac: (thinks about it while I'm scrolling) "Somewhere Between Heaven and Hell" 
:heart: 

A week prior, we had basically the same conversation in the car. On that run, he went with 'Greatest Hits' (after I read off a few album titles.) 
On the way home from that job, he again requested Social D. When I asked him if he wanted to continue where we had left off, or pick a different album, he thought about that for ~10 seconds, then said "Prison Bound" (without us going thru album titles again.)

#LifeWithIsaac 
#PunkRockKindergartener


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:laugh:

:thumbup: #PunkRockKinderg*ä*rtner


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Kids r great. I work with a guy who's son is a 10 y/o Dead Head.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all and remember; Rudolph drives a tornado red, 16V, Scirocco!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TBerk said:


> zGirl has, as part of her signature, a quote:
> 
> Pops, he of the purposefully worn 'One Red Sock & One Blue Sock' fame campaigned one of these during my formative years:


That's super awesome!

And merry Christmas everyone


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas :grinsanta:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Merry Merry, Happy Happy!:snowcool:


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all in Vortex Scirocco forum. new year rolling in very soon


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Merry Christmas









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

I'm currently sending this from a Peets coffee house, on Market street, In the City & County of San Francisco.

It's the Day After Christmas and in between the Carols and other Holiday music being played over the speakers they just slipped in a song, very Metal indeed, with the lyrics "Get to the Chaappa!" as done by our former Govenator; Arnold.

Oh, Hey!- I found a Link: https://youtu.be/It791Lr0SXU 

I wish us all _Umoja_ (Unity).

edit- ToP: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_934


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

A belated Merry Christmas.
:snowcool:


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bill Recognizes*

"2 on the same street!!!" [video]https://youtu.be/XLefNoxykuM?t=440[/video]


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

VWsEatRice said:


> "2 on the same street!!!" [video]https://youtu.be/XLefNoxykuM?t=440[/video]


Cool video, I have actually seen the 2nd Scirocco in person on a previous visit to SoCal


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

TBerk said:


> I'm currently sending this from a Peets coffee house, on Market street, In the City & County of San Francisco.
> 
> It's the Day After Christmas and in between the Carols and other Holiday music being played over the speakers they just slipped in a song, very Metal indeed, with the lyrics "Get to the Chaappa!" as done by our former Govenator; Arnold.


Love ASD!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Keep a Rocco ing. Happy New Year!!-


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry New Year everyone.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I remember when this thread had a page or two a day.

Now, two weeks without a post.

Here's my contributions:

Hello everybody!

(Car is still in the garage)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

People get busy with life, jobs, kids, you know..... 

Andrew (the wee one) is now FIVE months old. Started to get his first two teeth last weekend. 

Isaac is (generally) a good brother. It'll be better when Andrew can actually *do* things (we think.....) 

Winter's disgusting, salty slushiness is well here. Scirocco is (of course) still safely in the garage.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*De-Lurk*

Attention: For those interested, Cincy will be June 5-7, 2020. 

Back to your regularly-scheduled winter.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Daun ( runs off to raid piggy bank ) :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> *De-Lurk*
> 
> Attention: For those interested, Cincy will be June 5-7, 2020.
> 
> Back to your regularly-scheduled winter.


AWESOME :thumbup:  :beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> *De-Lurk*
> 
> Attention: For those interested, Cincy will be June 5-7, 2020.
> 
> Back to your regularly-scheduled winter.


 :beer: 

Definitely ishtty winter here. 35*F, snow on the ground, and it's raining. :thumbdown: 
Average January in SE MI.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I remember when this thread had a page or two a day.


I can't speak to where everyone else has gone, but I'll continue to do my part: I check in here every day, and I'm keeping my eye out for a mk1 Audi TT 225Q *cough* donor *cough* and a mk1 Rocco shell with a missing floor


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Y'All :wave:

Come on page 944...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DiezNutz said:


> Hey Y'All :wave:
> 
> Come on page 944...


Yeah there's no Porsche 943, that's a bummer.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> I can't speak to where everyone else has gone, but I'll continue to do my part: I check in here every day, and I'm keeping my eye out for a mk1 Audi TT 225Q *cough* donor *cough* and a mk1 Rocco shell with a missing floor


Now that my Dad bought a Macan, I might have to become the next caretaker for his Mk1 TT225Q in black/black. 

No, it's not donor material.

No, I don't have a garage space for it.

No, I won't sell the Scirocco to keep it.

But I have to come up with a *gulp* P-L-A-N.

 :what:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> it's not donor material


Well, not _yet_ anyways


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Now that my Dad bought a Macan, I might have to become the next caretaker for his Mk1 TT225Q in black/black.


A friend bought one last summer. I drove it a bit. Cool car. It's quick, and it screams for a tune.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A friend bought one last summer. I drove it a bit. Cool car. It's quick, and it screams for a tune.


Hello Marc, my internet friend!

Bonus Points - his already has an APR tune. And a new timing belt, brand new clutch, mint interior, great paint, two sets of wheels. Too bad they're 5x100. I need another set of wheels like a hole in the head...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

scirocco*joe said:


> I might have to become the next caretaker for his Mk1 TT225Q in black/black.


I've been nagging my dad for years for him to sell his '86 Alfa Spider and buy this instead.

Well, he sold the Alfa but didn't buy anything else :banghead:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, so far this winter has been productive, and frustrating.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tmechanic said:


> Well, so far this winter has been productive, and frustrating.


Agree :facepalm:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Hi Daun!

Has Jason Cammisa ever been to the Cincy gig? I suspect he must have at some point back in the early days. He needs to go and do a video & write-up about it. Mofo is STILL in love with his Scirocco, 20+ years and a zillion cars later. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KevinC said:


> Hi Daun!
> 
> Has Jason Cammisa ever been to the Cincy gig? I suspect he must have at some point back in the early days. He needs to go and do a video & write-up about it. Mofo is STILL in love with his Scirocco, 20+ years and a zillion cars later. :thumbup:


Daun isn't here much these days. Yes Cammisa came to Cincy several times. Including the time he showed up with a 3rd generation Scirocco on loan from VWoA.


----------



## vweatsvtec (Dec 16, 2009)

Drove mine to the store and met a very nice lady who used to own sciroccos and rabbits. Really made me not want to sell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Too funny Ty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello! Page 944.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice Eric. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Daun isn't here much these days. Yes Cammisa came to Cincy several times. Including the time he showed up with a 3rd generation Scirocco on loan from VWoA.


 Need to have that video shot with a drone. Even though the sounds are extremely pleasant to the ears, would also like to be visually excited  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

jimmyspirits said:


> Need to have that video shot with a drone. Even though the sounds are extremely pleasant to the ears, would also like to be visually excited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A drone would have been a problem since this happened at an airport that is open to the public : I66 Clinton Field Airport, Wilmington Ohio. A different airport than where Cincy held at now.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh. Did not realize that. Okay then. Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vweatsvtec (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim I’m really wanting to not sell the car now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Then don’t!!’save yourself from regret. 
That woman was a sign. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Woohoo! Page 944!*

Man, I've been waiting forever for this page! 

*Old Eric*, ya done me proud, representin' the page with that sweet Alpinweiss Turbo S! :heart::beer:

944 S2:










Technically these next two are 951s, but hell... it's gonna be another 2 years before we get to _that_ page! :laugh:

_turbo_ 'S':










_turbo_:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

DiezNutz thanks for the 951 content on this page. I to had this problem when I had a Porsche, was easier to refer to mine as a 924 even though technically it was a 931 ... Hopefully we will see page 951 before Christmas


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

California 16v said:


> DiezNutz thanks for the 951 content on this page. I to had this problem when I had a Porsche, was easier to refer to mine as a 924 even though technically it was a 931 ... Hopefully we will see page 951 before Christmas


:beer: Yep, exactly. 
Interesting factoid, the 931 had a _924 turbo_ rear decal, but no 951 has '944' anywhere on the car. Just the same _turbo_ badge as the 930s. 
Turbo VINs also do not contain 924 or 944, they are 931 and 951.
There are many more overall differences between Turbos and non-Turbos than just the engines, so Porsche engineering really did consider them as separate models.
'924 Turbo' and '944 Turbo' are the result of the marketing dept.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello oh wondrous Scirocco ChitChat thread-get ready for a medium sized wall of text.... 


I have not been a good Scirocco owner since I bought the car back 18 months ago. It was difficult to give it any attention when I just got a brand new R8 to play with, but I couldn't let the opportunity go of buying it back, so it basically has sat since August of 18. I took it to a local shop, who was very excited to work on it, as they had not seen one in _years_, but I just could not vibe with the owner after many, many changes in costs after showing and suggesting what it would cost to fix it, so I paid my diag bill, and a little bit of service and left. This was about a year ago. The first issue, that they made _a little _ better was a suppppper poor start up. When you turn the car over, it diesels for about 2 seconds until I give it a ton of throttle. When I do this, it takes 10-30 seconds to finally catch idle and go into a, in my opinion, slightly higher than normal idle speed (Keep in mind, I owned this car 10 years ago and drove it every day for 4 years, so I have someone of an idea as to how it should run). Once it finds idle, I dont seem to have any issues with it bogging down or dieseling until the next start up. 

Once I get going, it drives fine under, say, 3500 RPM. If I give it the beans, once you pass 4k it falls _*FLAT *_on its face. No power, engine speed drops dramatically and if I shift, the flatness continues for about half a second, then it picks up normal engine speed and seemingly normal driving characteristics, until, again, I creep up over 3500 RPM. It almost feels as if the car is being starved of fuel, and it legit feels like hitting a wall (or governor on an old pick up truck). If I stay under 3500 or so, it drives as if nothing is really wrong, other than may be a little bit of lag on throttle response, but nothing that really has caused me any concerns. 

I know this is much information to go on, but with my lack of driving it for so long and my inability to do anything mechanical, this is my first step in trying to figure out where to go with this thing. I feel really bad that I dont drive it and it sits in my store for months on end. 

Any one have any suggestions as to where I should start? Has anyone dealt with anything like this that may have an idea as to what I should be looking for? 

rocestimate by smooremin, on Flickr

This was the final service quote I got from the shop I took it to, and when I broke it off. I did complete the setting of the distributor seal, which, I believe is what caused it to run well for a little bit. No, I have not checked to make sure that is still complete as, in my lack of wisdom, feel that it wouldn't cause it to run this poor- but I am also a moron, so, if it is, tell me what it is, and make me get off my ass and get it fixed. 

*Lastly, if anyone is local (Chicago) and could recommend me a shop where I can take this thing, to have a trusted, Scirocco-sensai work on this thing, I would be very grateful and would happily bring you a bottle of Whiskey.*


Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr

In case no one knows what a mk2 Scirocco looks like, here is the one in question eace::wave::heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Shifter Bushings:

mk1engineering.myshopify.com/vw-mk1-rabbit-jetta-scirocco-shifter-bushing-kit-german


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Exhaust Hangers.
(with a chain)

eurosportacc.com/products/171-253-147g


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Brakes.

Stainless Hoses.

eurosportacc.com/mk1/products/861012










Brake Pads. Hawk HPS.

https://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brakes.jsp?make=Hawk&model=HPS+Street+brake+pads&group=HPS+Street+brake+pads&partNum=HB190F600&autoMake=Volkswagen&autoModel=Scirocco+16V&autoYear=1987&autoModClar=










Rotors.

https://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brakes.jsp?make=Centric&model=High+Carbon+Plain+125+Series+Rotor&group=High+Carbon+Plain+125+Series+Rotor&partNum=C125.33023&autoMake=Volkswagen&autoModel=Scirocco+16V&autoYear=1987&autoModClar=


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Timing Belt.

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_727_729&products_id=1313










http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_727_729&products_id=1317










http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_5_727_729&products_id=1320










Water Pump.

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_240_242&products_id=424


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Any one have any suggestions as to where I should start? Has anyone dealt with anything like this that may have an idea as to what I should be looking for?


I think you might've missed the point of this whole thread ... it's "where Off-Topic is On-Topic", meaning we post about everything *but* Sciroccos here.

You would be better off creating your own thread for help with your issues, it will get more traffic & responses that way. :thumbup:
There are knowledgeable folks who purposely avoid this thread, because they're not into idle Chit-Chat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Then you need to do a proper tune-up

I only install Bosch parts on my Sciroccos. Gas filter, spark plugs, spark plug wires, distributor cap and rotor, knock sensor. Techtonics Tuning has it all.

Those 16V motors are notorious to leak oil into the distributor and cause misfire.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> I think you might've missed the point of this whole thread ... it's "where Off-Topic is On-Topic", meaning we post about everything *but* Sciroccos here.
> 
> You would be better off creating your own thread for help with your issues, it will get more traffic & responses that way. :thumbup:
> There are knowledgeable folks who purposely avoid this thread, because they're not into idle Chit-Chat.


Touche. 

I spend (probably obvious to everyone in this thread) zero time in the Scirocco forum, and I should... On General Principle. I am one of you all :sly:

I look forward to your next post in my new thread 


LT1M21Stingray said:


> Then you need to do a proper tune-up
> 
> I only install Bosch parts on my Sciroccos. Gas filter, spark plugs, spark plug wires, distributor cap and rotor, knock sensor. Techtonics Tuning has it all.
> 
> Those 16V motors are notorious to leak oil into the distributor and cause misfire.


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Smooremin said:


> Hello oh wondrous Scirocco ChitChat thread-get ready for a medium sized wall of text.... In case no one knows what a mk2 Scirocco looks like, here is the one in question eace::wave::heart:


I take it from the picture that you have a Scirocco 16V. 

If it's an 8V with the GTX body kit and 16V antenna, then the fuel injection and ignition are completely different.

It looks almost exactly like mine but I have different BBS wheels and Euro headlights. 

I would need to go through the troubleshooting steps in the Bentley. 

I would also check every setting and parameter to make sure they were correct, no matter how good I thought they were. 

The shop you took it to may be familiar with CIS but CIS-E is a different animal. 

-OE


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the insanity.

More suggestions from USRT:

https://usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_34&products_id=768











https://usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_34&products_id=1877












https://usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_34&products_id=361










https://usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_34&products_id=2097










They also make a linkage kit with spherical ball joints but you have to cut up your existing linkage and I am not willing to cut up unobtainable parts.

-OE


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Smooremin said:


> *Lastly, if anyone is local (Chicago) and could recommend me a shop where I can take this thing, to have a trusted, Scirocco-sensai work on this thing, I would be very grateful and would happily bring you a bottle of Whiskey.*


I just re-read your estimate and they sure want a ton of money to work on your Sciorcco.

You could probably go to Night School and get your ASE certification for less. 

I would get a Bentley manual and read it. If you have a 16V, highlight those sections. 

That applies to the Engine, Fuel, Ignition, Brake, Body and Electrical sections. 

Learn to work on your own car or a local enthusiast that can work on cars (shade tree mechanic) and has a Scirocco 16V or will at least read a dang manual (instead of thinking he can work on anything). 

I don't know if I would go back to that shop if I had Jay Leno money. 

-OE


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Welcome to the insanity.
> 
> More suggestions from USRT:
> 
> ...


They have tons of fantastic parts available. I'm selling my house soon, then I'll go nuts with an order from these guys. :thumbup:


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I just re-read your estimate and they sure want a ton of money to work on your Sciorcco.
> 
> You could probably go to Night School and get your ASE certification for less.
> 
> ...


AMEN Eric. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I don't know if I would go back to that shop if I had Jay Leno money.
> 
> -OE


Thanks :thumbup:

I was not a fan of the shop, and quickly realized what it was, which is why I pulled it out right away. I have a bentley but few tools or wherewithal. But I will definitely dig into the manual. :thumbup:


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> I was not a fan of the shop, and quickly realized what it was, which is why I pulled it out right away. I have a bentley but few tools or wherewithal. But I will definitely dig into the manual. :thumbup:


. We all become our own best mechanics with these cars. Basically out of necessity. I actually bring my Bentley everywhere lol. My wife is embarrassed. Took it yesterday to my daughters surgery. I love reading it especially because I have 2 16V Sciroccos. Also such great advice from the senior contributors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

jimmyspirits said:


> Also such great advice from the senior contributors.


:what: :screwy:


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> :what: :screwy:


Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Where’s the Bentley bible picture. Love that one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

jimmyspirits said:


> . We all become our own best mechanics with these cars. Basically out of necessity. I actually bring my Bentley everywhere lol. My wife is embarrassed. Took it yesterday to my daughters surgery. I love reading it especially because I have 2 16V Sciroccos. Also such great advice from the senior contributors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started wrenching on my own cars because I love cars and I was dirt poor. 

Now I farm out the stuff I can't do or no longer want to do but usually do the labor intensive grunt work myself (like spending all day replacing the right headlight bulb in my Phaeton). 

I have too many of those labor intensive projects to have a shop do them. 

-OE


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I started wrenching on my own cars because I love cars and I was dirt poor.
> 
> Now I farm out the stuff I can't do or no longer want to do but usually do the labor intensive grunt work myself (like spending all day replacing the front right headlight bulb in my Phaeton).
> 
> ...


Lol Eric. Actually on my 1999 Tahoe, I basically have to remove the complete front of the truck to change the passenger headlight bulb. Crazy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This is priceless on so many levels: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxkYJl4y4xE

Flat Earther, straps himself into a rocket he made in his garage, and the parachute tears away just after takeoff. He pile-drives himself into the desert floor from 5000 feet up because the preponderance of evidence that the Earth is a globe just waaaaaaaasn't good enough. He had to see for himself, and not by any of the normal means the rest of us use :screwy:

He's out of the gene pool, but sadly the numerous people who enabled him are not :facepalm:.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

I find it sad . Regardless of the stupidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Not available in my country !! 


AU
Video unavailable
The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
"Mad Mike" dies from his homemade rocket
173,510 views
•Feb 23, 2020
1.2K
218
Save
CBS Evening News
Category
News & Politics
Comments are turned off


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The video is censored in Australia? 

Visually, it's not much to look at. It's just a good example of a Darwin Award one might expect from an 18 year old, but with a full-grown adult who is surrounded by other full-grown adults, none of whom see any problem with the man's "beliefs".


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> This is priceless on so many levels: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxkYJl4y4xE
> 
> Flat Earther, straps himself into a rocket he made in his garage, and the parachute tears away just after takeoff. He pile-drives himself into the desert floor from 5000 feet up because the preponderance of evidence that the Earth is a globe just waaaaaaaasn't good enough. He had to see for himself, and not by any of the normal means the rest of us use :screwy:
> 
> He's out of the gene pool, but sadly the numerous people who enabled him are not :facepalm:.


Here's how you know this story is crap, the guy has successfully done the same "mission" before, at least 2 years ago, I found the video on YT. He had a few bruises was all.

So why repeat it this time, for extra publicity? I'm even _less_ sympathetic toward attention wh0res. :thumbdown:

Anyway, here's the full raw video of his final misadventure, including the moment his "rocketship" pancaked-in:

https://youtu.be/zZOXh_GB9sc

Some of the comments are great. "The Earth is round, but Mike is flat". :laugh:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I read one comment "Mike is the flattest of the flat earthers" 

Hats off to someone who lived his dream. Even if he wanted to gather attention to himself. He certainly did this time.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The dejected behavior of the cameraman after the crash is lol. He appears genuinely surprised. 

I hope he's sterile, we've got more than enough morons in the gene pool already.

From the comments: he was doing serial launches to work his way up from his 2018 launch (1300 _feet_) to the Karman Line (62 _miles_). His goal was confirm the flat Frisbee shape of the Earth. Now, I don't recall that the Karman line is established as the ideal altitude from which to confirm the Frisbee shape of the Earth, but that is nevertheless the altitude the man chose. In his defense, numerous logic fallacies were a necessary prerequisite to his Life Plan, so adding a few more, and only as needed to avoid reconsidering said Life Plan, does make perfect sense. It was certainly important that he abstain from viewing any number of Youtube videos from things in orbit, and it was also critical that he persue his dreams in a vehicle that used a weak rocket fuel, no gyroscopic guidance of any kind, and completely shunned safety/life support equipment :facepalm:.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

My lady works for Jim Beam, in promotions, so I get tons and tons of free ****. Today, I got an entire case of Makers Mark bottles that are in someway defective (IE sticker on upside down, etc) and this sweet little standing bar barrel. Should be a perfect addition to the new basement 
Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

What is the current answer to scirocco 16v prop valves? Has anyone figured out a part from some other brand car that works, or is there a source I have not found?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...Now, I don't recall that the Karman line is established as the ideal altitude from which to confirm the Frisbee shape of the Earth, but that is nevertheless the altitude the man chose. In his defense, numerous logic fallacies were a necessary prerequisite to his Life Plan, so adding a few more, and only as needed to avoid reconsidering said Life Plan, does make perfect sense. It was certainly important that he abstain from viewing any number of Youtube videos from things in orbit, and it was also critical that he persue his dreams in a vehicle that used a weak rocket fuel, no gyroscopic guidance of any kind, and completely shunned safety/life support equipment :facepalm:.


Right. 
If you've ever seen/recall the old film of Chuck Yeager's test flights, or any U2 onboard footage for that matter, you only need to go to 70,000-80,000 feet to **clearly** see the curvature of the Earth. Hell, it's even apparent in an airplane at 37,000 ft. over flat areas of the Midwest, as I've seen with mine own eyes many times.

Nobody can be intelligent _enough_ to successfully build & land a manned rocket (up til now), and yet so dumb as to ignore the preponderence of evidence proving the Earth is round.
I claim he knew better.
Which leads me back to, attention-seeking publicity stunt.

Maybe his life's purpose was to serve as a warning to others.
Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Gromel said:


> What is the current answer to scirocco 16v prop valves? Has anyone figured out a part from some other brand car that works, or is there a source I have not found?


Make a thread. This is too important a question to get lost among the Chit Chat. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> Right.
> If you've ever seen/recall the old film of Chuck Yeager's test flights, or any U2 onboard footage for that matter, you only need to go to 70,000-80,000 feet to **clearly** see the curvature of the Earth. Hell, it's even apparent in an airplane at 37,000 ft. over flat areas of the Midwest, as I've seen with mine own eyes many times.


Couldn't you see the earth curvature from the Concorde at 60,000ft?

Just have a friend paddle a canoe 5-6 miles off shore, and you'll see him disapear because of the earth curvature.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Coronavirus*

In spite of 24/7 news coverage, I haven't seen any reference to it in here. How are people being affected?

In our case: schools are closed indefinitely, I've cancelled all work, our 401Ks are down 25-30%, and every sneeze has us scrambling to our respective corners. Our fridge has a Post-It sticker on it that says "Wash Your Hands!". Only Luke leaves the house for his job at the grocery store, and Petra goes there to shop. Store shelves are noticeably emptier than usual. 

That has me wondering what balance will eventually be struck between The Economy and Public Health. I predict The Economy (which is Everyone) will endure, but at some point some unsavory decisions will be made and/or the Finger-Pointing will get violent...


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Have no work, not by choice so plus one for you in making that choice. Don’t have a 401k. Plus 2 for E. Doing much better than me. Oh and did I mention, wife has breast cancer which for obvious reasons, needs to be extra cautious as do all family members living any home. Oh, and my living at home daughter is a nurse on a floor designed for “rule outs” for the virus. Life is good hallelujah . Pray for us. Sorry you asked I’m sure. But I am rich in Scirocco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I really should be posting here more often. 

I was moved to permanent work-from-home status last Friday. I'm responding to it quite well; I find much more of an introvert as I get older and don't mind being by myself. Our restaurants are taking a huge hit; we're open for carry out and deliveries only. More than one of our fellow franchisees are considering applying for the low-interest government loans. We may have to apply as well, so yeah, that's not great. 

One weird thing with all this: 
I'm in the midst of my very last class to (finally) get my undergraduate degree.* They've extended our spring break through this week and next week all-virtual classes are supposed to start. Unfortunately the class I'm taking is at the local community college and there are quite a few students who do not have PCs or internet at home. Some colleges are considering just stopping class now and giving everyone pass/fail grades. Since it's been 22 years since I was supposed to be done, I'd be more than thrilled with a pass and then a diploma. 

*I paid for my own college. I had to reduce my class load my last year to work more. I was 4 classes shy, but since it was a small school, they let me take part in graduation since they only have one a year. I took a class here and there, but adult life got in the way. I've done quite well professionally, but I'm now at a point that if I want to continue to move up, I need my silly Bachelor of Fine Arts degree. One benefit of waiting: the requirements for my degree actually went down from 1997; I thought I had 2 classes to take, but turns out it was only 1. And it was an _elective_. So I've been enjoying re-learning a language I took in high school; I'm in _Intro to Spanish_. It's muy bien!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> How are people being affected?





jimmyspirits said:


> You shouldn't have gone there


Noted


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

echassin said:


> Noted


You’re the man E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> In spite of 24/7 news coverage, I haven't seen any reference to it in here. How are people being affected?


 Well, the shop here was slow prior to isht hitting the fan. It's dead now. 
I basically scraped by this week doing ISOFIX recalls on F16 X6 (consists of welding reinforcement brackets to the kid seat anchors on the rear seat crossmember. I'm the only 'qualified' welder here - so, I get that fun!) 

That said, I have a two side jobs lined up for this weekend, and at least one (maybe two) quotes for cabling work. And, had a lot of fun running 500' of Cat6 (and ~100' of coax) in a house that's undergoing post-fire repair two weeks ago. It's stupid easy running cable in a house with no drywall in it. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, it's official in Illinois: we can only leave the house for groceries, gas, and "essential" work. Luke can continue working at the grocery store but I had to cancel everything indefinitely.

To keep busy, I started gutting the donor TT to see the Lay of the Land, and here's what I've gleaned so far:

1) It looks like the whole floor and some of the firewall will need to be swapped in (not just the tunnel). Everything under the car is designed to accommodate the AWD and there's no reason to think I can do better.
2) The TT is a few inches wider and longer and the engine is a bit higher so it'll be a challenge to preserve the mk1's dimensions. I'm envisioning shortened control arms, custom axles, shorty oil pan, etc...
3) It looks like a stock mk1 rear seat will fit, so that's something (my goal is for the end result to look at first glance like a black "S" with ATS Cups).
4) I need the Bentley manual for the TT. I think it makes more sense to methodically minimize the TT's electrical system and swap it over whole. It's better quality and it would eliminate the awful mk1 wiring.
5) The TT's instrument panel looks like it will fit in a Mk1 dash with only a DIY bezel. That'll save some hassles.
6) I can see why a TT weighs 1000+ more pounds than a mk1, and it's not just the AWD. There's crap squeezed in everywhere like a 16V Scirocco but even worse. Also, everything is beefy, I think to prevent rattles. The larger interior trim pieces are plastic overlaid on steel, very different from a mk1.

More tomorrow, hang in there :wave::heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*friggen modern cars...*

Hope everyone is behaving, I'm plugging along gutting this TT to get the drivetrain, and it appears that the car is gonna give me a hard time every step of the way:

The power locks ECU has to stay connected for the car to even start. I was hoping I could just unplug all the electronics and delete the wires back to the relay panel. No such luck .


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I am also at home at the moment 😊

Eric good to see that you are dismantling the TT


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm now home as well. No research to be done. :banghead:

Guess I should put the Scirocco back together.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks like I'm stuck working from home too, the jobs I had lined up have all postponed, oh joy.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

One thing to keep me occupied here.... 

Basement stairs. Note the horrible wallpaper (I've pulled the coat rack down already - hence the different-shade rectangle on the wall. :laugh: ) Katie wanted to get rid of the wallpaper (can you blame her?), and was willing to do that job. 
You also may notice that there is no handrail. That isn't because I took it down already - there isn't one, because there was no way to anchor one. More on that later in the post...…










By the way - I've never liked that wall on the right. Makes the staircase feel like a tunnel. 


Isaac doing his part to help. Here, he's scoring the wallpaper with a paper tiger. 












Sunday, the drywall came down. Always a dusty job. Let's see what that wall frame looks like! Hmmmmm…….. 




























And, it makes perfect sense why I had no handrail - there was about a 3/4" gap between the "frame" (if you can call it that - don't want to insult actual wall frames!) and the drywall. Gap made up - in a few spots - with random carp to secure the drywall to. Nice job, guy. 
So, I would need to start over. I went in expecting to do that - re-frame it. But.... I found myself liking the openness of it now. Frame needs to go, no matter what direction I go with it, right? Grab the Sawzall!!!










It took about 10 minutes to cut it apart (no damage to anything - I can use this stuff for other things!) 
I think I like it better this way. 

Next steps: Get some wood paneling and moulding, cover up the side of the staircase. Cut a couple posts, screw those down. Hang a handrail off of that.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*"The only way to eat an entire Elephant is one bite at a time"*

Here's where I'm at in the process of nibbling away all the useless stuff ("car") clinging to my Scirocco AWD drivetrain:



















The floor is eerily close to the same size as a Scirocco floorpan . The ECU hanging in the middle of the first picture is for central locking, which the Scirocco won't have, but for now that needs to stay hooked into the immobilizer for the car to start.

Even without all the airbag stuff, the dash, the steering column, and most of the HVAC , the car still runs normally with ABS, traction control, etc... The only clue so far that something is amiss is the airbag warning light on the speedometer, hopefully that's an LED I can easily remove.

All the modern drivetrain stuff will move to the Scirocco, but all the creature comforts wiring will go, to a greater extent than even the Stepchild. The new car will appear well finished but it will lack power anything, airbags, wipers, horn, HVAC, interior lighting, etc... Basically it'll be a motorcycle with doors.

The idea is to keep the result as close to 2000lbs as possible but have the full benefit of the 263 hp/267 ft.lbs with the newer Haldex AWD/traction control 

So far so good, stay healthy :beer:

(Edit: Luke resized the huge photos)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice! You can also toss the parking brake stuff out the door.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Quite ambitious Eric but awesome as well. Looking forward to seeing the progression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Eric - if there's anyone I know who can do this - it is you. You'll make it look so easy too! 

So my company has to stay open because we're considered critical in a few different ways. We test microchips that mostly go in avionics and jet engines, but we also have some military-spec processes on space-related stuff we do.

I'm the one who had to write the letters that all the employees have to carry in their cars to allow them to work during the new lockdown in Colorado. Dark times!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nice! You can also toss the parking brake stuff out the door.


I see what you did there :sly:



jimmyspirits said:


> Looking forward to seeing the progression.





TheTimob said:


> You'll make it look so easy too!


The secret is to show each step _after_ the step is done, and not record any of the swearing it took to complete the step


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Back in the Scirocco game  ... Bought an 87 Scirocco 16v with 2.0 liter 9A 16v today :beer:


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

It's not a game, it's an addiction! Good luck.....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

DelEd said:


> It's not a game, it's an addiction! Good luck.....



Thanks, this one is most likely going to have a colour change.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

California 16v said:


> Back in the Scirocco game  ... Bought an 87 Scirocco 16v with 2.0 liter 9A 16v today :beer:


Awesome. Good luck. And like Ed said and I’ll edit a little; it’s not a game, it’s an adventure. . Have two projects and boy are they challenging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Thanks, this one is most likely going to have a colour change.


Why? Is it red? 

Congrats and tsk tsk finger wag for disregarding the Prime Directive Rule#1 (you know, "pics or it didn't happen!")


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

echassin said:


> Why? Is it red?
> 
> Congrats and tsk tsk finger wag for disregarding the Prime Directive Rule#1 (you know, "pics or it didn't happen!")


Yes, very faded red, a the right stage do a colour change. I will post photos of it later


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Back in the Scirocco game  ... Bought an 87 Scirocco 16v with 2.0 liter 9A 16v today :beer:


I had no idea you were out of the Scirocco game? What happened?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> I had no idea you were out of the Scirocco game? What happened?


The 88 S2 16v was in an accident and not rebuild able, I did not have the time do anything with and moved it on.
The 78 S1 16v was sold last April, was in storage and I could no afford to keep it there.

This new one was on Craigslist and has the mods I was looking for already done to it a 2.0 liter 9A. Of course it has a factory sunroof, which leaks and needs to the have the gasket replaced thank goodness it is dry here in Florida at the moment.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> The 88 S2 16v was in an accident and not rebuild able, I did not have the time do anything with and moved it on.
> The 78 S1 16v was sold last April, was in storage and I could no afford to keep it there.
> 
> This new one was on Craigslist and has the mods I was looking for already done to it a 2.0 liter 9A. Of course it has a factory sunroof, which leaks and needs to the have the gasket replaced thank goodness it is dry here in Florida at the moment.


Bummer, but I'm glad to hear you're back in a Scirocco!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll just leave this here...


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-11/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Now on BAT, another Scirocco 16v with a twist ... 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-3/

how high will this one go ...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Made a supply run yesterday. 

Mid-rail cut and installed (but, I need a block for the middle post, and more screws. >60 year old house, and things aren't quite straight? :laugh: )
And, made cover panels for the side of the staircase (1/4" plywood FTW here!)





























And, stripping wallpaper sucks butt. I've decided that it's a circle of Hell.


I also cut the handrail today (really, used the table saw to shave a 10' 2x4 to more appropriate dimensions.) 
Once I've installed that, everything will come down (the posts are screwed to the staircase, and the plywood is just sitting there right now), take it all outside, and stain it. 

Once the rest of the wallpaper comes off of the walls.... Sanding, a LOT of repair work, and paint. Plus a little trim / moulding work.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here’s something fun to share. I’m stripping painted-over wallpaper from an upstairs unused bedroom. It’s on the walls AND the ceiling. I’m getting down to the original plaster/sheetrock.* The house was built in 1939 for an Interior Designer and these have to be her drawings under the paper. It looks like she was planning out where to put furniture and wall lamp placement for the electrician. The other items I think are drawings for “boxes” over the windows for roller shades. The hooch and martini glass in the nightstand are a nice touch. I guess this wasn't a kid's room. 

The awful colors were not our choosing; that’s how the house came. 

*We have an early form of drywall that was covered in a skim coat of plaster. We don’t know if the wallpaper was in vogue at the time or if it was to cover potential cracks that could develop in the plaster skim coat. Most of the house has painted-over wallpaper. Yay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope you're using a wallpaper steamer.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wagner-715-Wallpaper-Steamer-0282036/301891395


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

California 16v said:


> This new one was on Craigslist and has the mods I was looking for already done to it a 2.0 liter 9A. Of course it has a factory sunroof, which leaks and needs to the have the gasket replaced thank goodness it is dry here in Florida at the moment.


The seal isn't what causes the leak. Even if the seal is new, it will leak - it's how it's designed. (For example, the red 16v has a seal that won't even stay in place it's so shot, but the car doesn't leak.)

To fix: Clean all four drain tubes at the corners of the sunroof assembly. (They're skinny plastic tubes going to the lower corners of the car.) This should solve your leaking problem.

Please don't do a color change. To be done correctly you'd have to remove **everything** from the car - it is a very very involved process. Just put a fresh coat of tornado red on there and call it good.

Oh and yeah, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I hope you're using a wallpaper steamer.


I'm not. I've removed wallpaper from (too many) homes in the past. One of the simplest methods is to score it with a wallpaper scorer, then soak it in liquid fabric softener, which breaks down the glue (and leaves the room smelling awesome). Unfortunately there's layers of paint over the paper, so the scorer isn't able to penetrate deep enough (waiting for Tony/Neptuno to comment) to get to the paper. I'm pretty confident it would be the same with a steamer. 

Here's what I'm using:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Here's what I'm using:


Well, you're wrong. :laugh:

I removed wall papers in a few apartments with a steamer. Much easier method than what you are doing.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Well, you're wrong. :laugh:
> 
> I removed wall papers in a few apartments with a steamer. Much easier method than what you are doing.


I'm taking the afternoon off from work; I have a clothes steamer - I'll score the paper (read: paint) and give it a shot. If it works I'll do a HD run and pick one up. I know a steamer can work, but with so many layers of paint, unless the scorer can get thru them all, the steamer's just gonna get the paint on the surface hot and wet. But I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Dig the drawings. Very cool. When I do renovations in my house, I do the same for future residents of my house. Leave notes and dates. Put stuff in the walls like coins and bottles. Love the history left behind. I also have removed in the same fashion but won’t do it anymore. Now I’d remove the drywall/plaster and re-drywall or in a really older home, go over with 1/4”. Best of luck. Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm taking the afternoon off from work; I have a clothes steamer - I'll score the paper (read: paint) and give it a shot. If it works I'll do a HD run and pick one up. I know a steamer can work, but with so many layers of paint, unless the scorer can get thru them all, the steamer's just gonna get the paint on the surface hot and wet. But I'm willing to give it a shot.


I did a few apartments with something like 5-8 layers of wall paper on evey walls. Steam goes through all the layers at once. You leave the steamer for a minute on a spot, and just gently remove the wallpaper with the scraper. Still not fun, but not that hard.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Well what do you know:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I did a few apartments with something like 5-8 layers of wall paper on evey walls. Steam goes through all the layers at once. You leave the steamer for a minute on a spot, and just gently remove the wallpaper with the scraper. Still not fun, but not that hard.


So I totally owe you a case of beer or something. Much less work and less mess than the way I was doing it. It didn’t go through the paint, but it heated the paint up which made it pliable and rubbery and allowed me to scrape it off in strips vs how the paint “shattered” into tiny chips.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The nostalgia evoked in that wallpaper project is neat. We took wallpaper down once and found doodles my brother and I had made as toddlers, smiling stick-figures and houses with crooked chimneys.

Here's where I'm at with my AWD Scirocco investigation:










Everything un-necessary is gone, all un-needed wiring is marked for removal, and the car still runs perfectly. The ABS and traction control are on-line with no codes, warnings or alerts of any kind except for the airbag light. I will remove the bulb from the speedometer at the same time I reface the dial, a necessary step because the Scirocco will have smaller diameter tires, so the dial needs to be corrected without messing up any of the car's electronics.

I'm stuck here until I can get out of the house to buy supplies to brace the car so it doesn't bend when I cut off the body. That and I don't have a recipient mk1 on hand (yet).

Overall, the insanity seems plausibly possible, but it's still not clear to me how this would all come together. As of now I'm favoring a widebody mk1 that will accomodate the entire running TT underneath, with the TT's stout rocker panels doubling as the side skirts of the wide body. My logic is that the TT floor and suspension are better engineered than anything we could come up with.

As for five VWs squeezed into the garage: Petra said "Eric, you have a serious problem". I said "I'm fine, it all fits OK", and she said "no, that's not what I meant..."


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

I side with Petra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Here's where I'm at with my AWD Scirocco investigation:


I have a similar idea for a Corrado project. 

I would take a Bentley Continental GT and reskin it with Corrado panels similar to the 928s reskinned with Golf panels. 

EDIT: I just noticed you have yellow struts in that TT. Are they Koni?

-OE


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

H&R springs/Bilstein struts and shocks. They may not be appropriate if the end result is much lighter, we'll see.

The rear-end layout seems strange: the spring is crammed between the middle of the trailing arm and the frame, and it's only a few inches tall even decompressed. The shock is separate and it projects rearward from the spindle at a 45 degree angle even decompressed. It's even more horizontal with the weight of the car on it. It's odd because there doesn't appear to be any reason for that; it looks like a coil-over positioned vertically just behind CV joint would've fit fine.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> The nostalgia evoked in that wallpaper project is neat.


Agreed. I remember back in probably about junior high stripping wallpaper in my grandmother's old farm house. (2nd floor, July in NE Ohio, no a/c.) Got through 3-4 layers of paper and she commented on that being the paper that was on the walls when they moved in in 1945, and proceeded to take off another 3-4 layers. Pretty cool stuff. Wish the house could have stayed in the family.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

E: Definitely looking forward to more of Project TT 'Rocco. And, to being introduced to it in person (Cincy '21?) 

Chris: I'm glad that your wallpaper comes off easier than mine. One wall is stupid-easy here (simple hot water takes it off.) The opposite wall, however... it's like the most super of super glue. :sly: And, in a stairwell, to boot. :banghead: Still need a way to get to the top of the thing...… May need to buy a bendy ladder (AKA "Little Big Ladder.") 


My stuff: 
Well, still need to finish stripping the aforementioned Wallpaper From Hell. But! My woodwork is done! Pulled everything down (yay, screws!), did stain work Thursday evening. Friday was two rounds of polyurethane clear. Put it all back together Saturday evening. 































(never mind the mess at the bottom - we're still in Construction Mode.) 


It's f'ed up - even laid off from work, I really don't have any extra time here - with a Kindergartener (who does have school work to do with him - we're his de facto teachers now) at home, AND a 7.5-month-old (who's crawling now!), the days are full. 
I do, though, appreciate that I actually got to watch Andrew learn to crawl - that was cool. 

Only major expenditure here.... 
Backstory: Isaac blew out the back tire on his bike Thursday afternoon. Props to him: He was halfway around the block when it blew, and he walked it back (rather than abandoning the bike, and wanting me to retrieve the thing.) 
BTW: He's gained a lot of independence and self-confidence in the last two weeks, and has actually gone out adventuring on his own. :heart: 
Katie wanted a baby seat for her bike. 
One bike shop in the area still open(ish.) 
Isaac's bike NEEDS a tire and tube; two new tires would be A Good Idea. 
I call in an order to them (two tires and tubes), and decide to pull the trigger on a baby seat for Katie's bike (this, BTW, was more $$ than I spent on the stairwell work!) 
Good news: The baby that HATES his car seat, doesn't mind (maybe even likes!) the bike seat! :thumbup: 










So, today (Saturday), we had our first all-family bike ride. Katie is getting used to her new flight trim (the ~17lb near-toddler baby does ufck up the center-of-gravity of the bike a bit :laugh: ). 
Isaac can be shockingly fast on that little 12" bike (young legs!) - when he wants to be. 
But, it was a good outing. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> Agreed. I remember back in probably about junior high stripping wallpaper in my grandmother's old farm house. (2nd floor, July in NE Ohio, no a/c.) Got through 3-4 layers of paper and she commented on that being the paper that was on the walls when they moved in in 1945, and proceeded to take off another 3-4 layers. Pretty cool stuff. Wish the house could have stayed in the family.


I know you mentioned it to me before, but where was the house Daun? Ashtabula is stuck in my head. 

And for those that don't know northeast Ohio, our July's and August's are _*incredibly*_ humid. 



cuppie said:


> E: Definitely looking forward to more of Project TT 'Rocco. And, to being introduced to it in person (Cincy '21?)
> 
> Chris: I'm glad that your wallpaper comes off easier than mine. One wall is stupid-easy here (simple hot water takes it off.) The opposite wall, however... it's like the most super of super glue. :sly: And, in a stairwell, to boot. :banghead: Still need a way to get to the top of the thing...… May need to buy a bendy ladder (AKA "Little Big Ladder.")


Somewhere I have a picture of patching/painting our stairwell: I brought our extension ladder inside and rigged up a platform from the upstairs hallway to the ladder with 2 x 10's. A "bendy" ladder would have been sooooo much easier. 



cuppie said:


> So, today (Saturday), we had our first all-family bike ride. Katie is getting used to her new flight trim (the ~17lb near-toddler baby does ufck up the center-of-gravity of the bike a bit :laugh: ).
> Isaac can be shockingly fast on that little 12" bike (young legs!) - when he wants to be.
> But, it was a good outing. :thumbup:


I miss bike rides! We used to bike out to Lake Erie from our house using a cool "urban" route. We'd go through Little Italy, University Circle (where the bulk of our museums are), and MLK BLVD which is lined with cultural gardens. We'd sit for a bit and look out at the lake, then bike back. We're down to one bike now since we "returned" a bike to a family member who was "storing it" at our house (read: he left it behind), but now I'm thinking I should order a new one. 

Funny about the bike chair vs. car seat; it's got to be the atmosphere and being very close to mom.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Bedroom update: walls are now naked. I only uncovered a few additional drawings and notes to the builder/carpenter.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Good Friday!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Got my oldest a new bike. Youngest gets the hand-me-down. Need to stay active since no school for the rest of the year.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm ready for the first body cuts to begin removing the TT's body.

I added threaded jack-stands to accurately support the drivetrain and make sure its weight doesn't bend the body as I remove metal. The car is now supported with 6 standard and 4 threaded jack-stands. I still don't want to get under the car once its weakened, so I made sure everything is sorted underneath. I removed the exhaust to cut off the rear muffler (it's too big to fit under a mk1 rear valence), and I had to replace the cracked flex/downpipe.

What a pain the downpipe was! It's huge (3" outlet), and the only way it would come out was to lower the suspension sub-frame with the steering rack unbolted. But all's well and everything's back together:









I also spent some time researching what to do about the brakes. They're big and only 17" wheels will fit. That's too big for a mk1, so I need smaller brakes that will fit and retain the ABS and traction control. If any of you know a solution, LMK. So far I'm pondering rotors and calipers from a B5 Passat 4motion, those are small enough to fit under 15" wheels and they're also from 2003 like the TT, so hopefully they will adapt easily.

Wheels are also not a given. I want something not too flat and blah, but there's a surprising paucity of options in 15" 5x112 bolt pattern with decent offset (to narrow the car as much as possible). So far I've only found these:









These would reduce the width to within an inch or two of a stock mk1. The TT is an inch longer, so I can tweak length and width by replacing the mk1 arches with judiciously positioned [wider] Rabbit arches. That was done on a build a few years back (the Viper Green mk1), and it looked really good. With the wide rocker panels, I think/hope it would turn out well.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Easter :wave:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So keep in mind, I am not a wheel guy at all, but I found these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-15-15...en-FORGED-Lightweight-4B0601025-/192918173927










I kinda like em


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmmm. Interesting on many levels:

1) They have the correct provenance.

2)They could be powdercoated black and the faces recut and cleared to end up with something a lot like ATS Cups.

3) ATS Cups are nice (understatement )

4) I searched EBay "thoroughly", yet you're the one who found them .


----------



## orrtj (Aug 18, 2007)

*Brake Choices for the TT*

Is the lug spacing 5x100 or 5x112? If I remember the TT and the New Beetle were closely related in that era, perhaps brake choices from a Beetle would work.

And...Thanks for your kind words and advice you shared with My son Carter on his GTI Build.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The wheels are 5x112. I have seen some with high enough offset but IMO they're too flat and would be better on a sedan.

I didn't look into Beetle brakes, I assumed the rears are bearing-in-rotor. The TT rears are like our mk1 fronts, the rotors fit over the hub and are held with a countersunk M6 bolt. The B5 Passat rears are like that because it had the AWD option.

As for your boy's GTI, it gives me hope for these cars' futures


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> The wheels are 5x112. I have seen some with high enough offset but IMO they're too flat and would be better on a sedan.
> 
> I didn't look into Beetle brakes, I assumed the rears are bearing-in-rotor. The TT rears are like our mk1 fronts, the rotors fit over the hub and are held with a countersunk M6 bolt. The B5 Passat rears are like that because it had the AWD option.
> 
> As for your boy's GTI, it gives me hope for these cars' futures


Edit: I see you want to stay small, but maybe knowing which VWs had a 5 x 112 bolt pattern will help you find compatible wheels. 

Here's a chart of VWs with 5 x 112 wheels:

https://www.roadkillcustoms.com/wheel-bolt-pattern-cross-reference/makes/volkswagen-wheel-size/?bp=5 X 112

-OE


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Feasible is one thing but practical is another, so I think I'll need to compromise:










These are 16" and they should fit over the TT brakes (the TT's 17" rims clear the calipers by at least 1/2"). It's a little bigger than I want, but for now it avoids any unknowns associated with swapping brake components without an engineering PhD. I don't think any grinding will be necessary but I won't rule out a few mm off the caliper(s) if needed. I noticed that I cannot abide wheels drilled for two bolt patterns, so that ruled out a number of otherwise nice designs.

These wheels will fit normally under Rabbit arches, and the arches can also be positioned to absorb the TT's additional 1" wheelbase. The wheels are black so hopefully the extra size will not stand out too much. On a jet-black mk1 with an S airdam, I have hope that the overall effect will look good.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> These wheels will fit normally under Rabbit arches, and the arches can also be positioned to absorb the TT's additional 1" wheelbase.


Have you entertained the idea of a widebody kit to fit the wider track? I know someone who makes widebody kits for the mk1.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I think a Berg Cup kit would look odd on a street car, plus I prefer the body to be all steel, especially since the car will be black. I don't want wavy reflections. I wish I could remember the username of the guy who was doing the Viper Green mk1 with Rabbit arches, it looked really good.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

echassin said:


> I wish I could remember the username of the guy who was doing the Viper Green mk1 with Rabbit arches, it looked really good.


Is it LubsDaDubs?

I searched from what I recalled: the car name ( Wretched..) :laugh:


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

echassin said:


> I think a Berg Cup kit would look odd on a street car, plus I prefer the body to be all steel, especially since the car will be black. I don't want wavy reflections. I wish I could remember the username of the guy who was doing the Viper Green mk1 with Rabbit arches, it looked really good.



Try "i hate money" by veedubtek


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Scirocco16 said:


> Try "i hate money" by veedubtek


Yup, got it, thanks. His name is Walt and here is his stellar build thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5481068-I-hate-money/page11

Sadly, the pics aren't working and I don't know where the car ended up. If anyone has pictures of the car, now would be the perfect time to chime in!

I had a big day today preparing to cut off the body. 95% of my time was spent entertaining my "helper" (using the term loosely) and taping off the floor and the engine bay to keep metallic particles from contaminating everything.

The big decision was where to make the first cuts. It's an important decision, not one to be made lightly, and best made by committee. Sadly, the only member of the family who was even remotely interested was Zoe the Useless Cat, but she did add good input on where to cut:

"Not here, there's a big pipe inside":









"Here looks pretty good":









"You'll need another one on this side":









And so it was:








I expected the car to collapse as soon as the cuts went through but as you can see the roof collapsed a little but the floor hasn't moved *phew*. I don't know if the convertibles needed reinforcement or not, maybe the car is still strong without the roof, but I'm glad I have all those threaded jackstands under the car.

"Can I have a treat?":


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the helper . You’re okay too E 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

RIP

sciroccoclubdissen.de/w_schwebe.html


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Wheels are also not a given. I want something not too flat and blah, but there's a surprising paucity of options in 15" 5x112 bolt pattern with decent offset (to narrow the car as much as possible). So far I've only found these:


Mk1 TT - aren't those 5x100, Eric? If so, it might help "widen" your options.

Otherwise, I dig what you are doing. Carry on!


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

echassin said:


> Feasible is one thing but practical is another, so I think I'll need to compromise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would snowflakes clear the brakes?
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/79/91/15/79911574e8d6426af4fc3c1aa180092a.jpg

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, I'm outside, working on my bike. Isaac is riding his bike up & down the driveway. He's singing the chorus to Wall of Voodoo's "Mexican Radio" over and over..... :laugh:

That is all.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Mk1 TT - aren't those 5x100, Eric?


Yup, somewhere along the line I had a massive brain fart, so THANK YOU! That would've been hekuva surprise to see the bolts not line up . Oh well, back to shopping... Those Snowflakes are great but I don't think they make them in the size and offset I need.

I started cutting away the body today, but first I tweaked the threaded jackstands so the A-pillar cuts align perfectly:








There's no going back from now on, so any of you who think a TT has its own merits may wish to avert your eyes...

Roof off:








There's a _lot_ of steel in the pillars. I assume that was the stop-gap solution to the TT-flipping-over-at-speed problem during development of the rear wing.

Sides off:









The car still runs/shifts/brakes with no codes or alerts except the airbag light. The goal for now is to debulk all of the big chunks that I know are in the way. As I get closer to the metal that needs to stay, I'll be more meticulous (and informative?).

The garbage man is being surprisingly accommodating so there's no accumulation at the house whatsoever. AFAIK we've lived here long enough as sound citizens that everyone turns a blind eye to my shenanigans .


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks that this is the craziest/dumbest idea ever!!

When you don’t even know the correct wheel size and you think that the extra reinforcement in the pillars is due to it flipping you obviously don’t know what you are doing. Do you really think that engineering a wing would be that hard? 

What you are going to end up with is 2 ruined Mk1s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

It’s his car right?! Do with it what he wants. Can’t all live for someone else’s expectations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Rays-Rocco said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this is the craziest/dumbest idea ever!!
> 
> When you don’t even know the correct wheel size and you think that the extra reinforcement in the pillars is due to it flipping you obviously don’t know what you are doing. Do you really think that engineering a wing would be that hard?
> 
> What you are going to end up with is 2 ruined Mk1s


FYI for the forum, there are many people I've rubbed the wrong way over the years. In some cases it appears I can't reverse their position, although admittedly I've never tried because ego. But there are still some people whose opinions matter to me, and I do worry they might be thinking some of the same things as Ray.

So:

1) I also think this may the craziest/dumbest idea ever, but I've been curious about it for a while and I want to try it.

2) I botched the bolt pattern while researching the wheels and I'm grateful Joe caught it. Hopefully that error, and others like it, won't be my lasting legacy.

3) I may end up with two ruined cars but I doubt it. Plus, I've toed the line for enough years in enough venues that I want a pass this time even if I fail.

4) The pillar/wing comment was humor based on the history of early TTs cartwheeling at high speeds. The wing was only part of Audi's solution but I thought the joke worked OK as I laid it out.

Anyways, like I said before: if this project offends, avert your eyes


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

markeysscirocco said:


> It’s his car right?! Do with it what he wants. Can’t all live for someone else’s expectations!


It _is_ ironic that if I unceremoniously parted a rusty TT just to sell the drivetrain, which is my back-up plan for this one if I fail, nobody would care at all.

As for the Mk1 Scirocco that I'm using, trust me: it's getting a second chance that it otherwise wouldn't get. Coronavirus has delayed delivery, but fear not: worst case, I fail and numerous mk1s will get skin grafts they sorely need.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

I don’t even know WTF you’re doing and I don’t care lol. I’m happy that you’re happy and I’m sure you’re a damn good citizen which in my eyes is all that matters. I applaud you for taking on whatever that may be as it is most certainly challenging. God bless. Stay healthy and happy all. Carry on my friend. Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Since the wheels are 5 x 100, you can get Corrado VR6 wheels. They were 15". 

You could go to Tire Rack and buy wheels that fit a '93 Corrado. 

I don't know if an offset for a FWD car is optimal for an AWD car so that may be a factor. 

If this was a TT Forum, I might care that you were cutting one up. 

Over in the Corrado forum, (supposed) Corrado enthusiasts are always cutting up perfectly good Corrado shells. 

Good luck.

-OE


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The wheel needs to be 16" to clear the brakes.

I like this:








It comes 16x7.5 et 45 5x100, not in stock anywhere I could find but it does exist. 

This would fit under the stock mk1 flares but the arches would need to be rolled. I still prefer the idea of doing what Walt did with the Rabbit arches so the wheels fit under unrolled arches.

More skin off:









Brian called wanting to know why there's no build thread yet. I was planning to start one when the mk1 shell gets here and I confirm this is all possible.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Could make an awesome go cart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

jimmyspirits said:


> Could make an awesome go cart.


It would need a lot of bracing...

This post is a long one, just watch the video if anything, I think it's cool. This is as far as I can get with only a ruler, and until the Coronavirus travel restrictions are lifted so I can secure the mk1 shell. At that point this won't be an off-topic Audi and I'll start a proper build thread:





Things to keep in mind:

It's a bit loud because there's no rear muffler. The length of the TT rear floor is correct but the rear valence of the Scirocco is slanted enough that I'll need to use a smaller muffler.
Most of the wiring sitting on the floor will be deleted, it's for all the niceties that the Scirocco won't have.
The airbag system is all gone so the warning light is on, I will delete the bulb. The CEL and all other warnings including ABS and traction control lights are off. The speedometer will read 10% too fast because of the Scirocco's smaller diameter tires, so when I delete the airbag light bulb I'll also make a new speedometer face.
The evap setup that is currently hanging in the right front fenderwell will be relocated to the raintray, and the filler pipe that opens vertically at the rear will need to be modified or replaced to fit into the mk1 side-filler location.

As for the body cuts, further refining will certainly be necessary but the essence of the plan seems plausible:

Remove the mk1 hatch, doors, hood, and fenders.
Cut off the mk1 front clip, firewall and floor, and brace the remaining cabin as needed.
Lower the cabin onto what you see in the video, trimming steel as needed.
Contour the rear frame rails to fit the mk1 rear valence, adjust the cabin to align the rear wheelwells 1/2" too far forward (to account for 1/2 of the TT's extra 1" wheelbase). 
Patch the TT rear inner wheel wells into the mk1 outer wheel wells.
Weld the mk1 door sills inboard of the TT sills and pillars, which remain temporarily as bracing until the shell regains strength.
Cut off the TT rocker assemblies and outer A-pillars.
Patch the mk1 cowl into the TT raintray, and mount the TT steering column to the mk1's upper steering bracket.
Install the doors and mock up the fenders and hood, followed by the outer skin of the front valence, the rad support, and a reproduction "S" airdam. If the intercoolers don't fit, a use a FMIC in place of the deleted A/C condenser.
Fit the mk1 bumpers.
Reinforce the shell preliminarily.
Test-fit the TT carpets and front/rear seats
Make a dash from the mk1's base and modify the instrument bezel to fit.
Make a center console that is angular (the TT's was round and only works with the TT's overall aesthetic)
Install the hatch, the TT wheels and drop the car down to assess ride height. The car is currently on lowered H&R springs, and I think the rear will come up some due to lost weight, and the front will probably stay lowered like before. Either get lower rear springs or accept rear height and get adjustable front coilovers. This will require tweaking and is a big unknown in terms of handling, but can't be more dangerous than a '70 Hemi Cuda on leaf springs and with a steering box...
Install final wheels and tires.
Fit wider Rabbit arches and center them over the wheels to hide the 1" increase in wheelbase.
Dissassemble the car down to completely bare shell.
Finish the metal work and re-contour the rocker panels to disguise the slab-like appearance they will have initially. The slightly wider arches and slightly prominent side skirts will hopefully be the only obvious clues that something is amiss.
Refinish the bare shell in black.
Minimize the electrical harnesses.
Repair, refinish and reassemble the mechanicals.
Begin the hopefully not-too-long punchlist.
Enjoy an AWD "Scirocco" with 260hp/265ft.lbs torque that is admittedly more of a re-skinned TT, but is way better than a badly reingineered mk1 trying to accomodate all of the TT systems.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

jimmyspirits said:


> Could make an awesome go cart.


http://web.archive.org/web/20100926111915/https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?776885

:laugh:


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn Eric!!! That’s about all I can say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

jimmyspirits said:


> Damn Eric!!!


Thanks, I hope :sly:

I suspect many of us are just trying to stay occupied while stuck at home, at least that's what I'm doing. I'm addressing as many unknowns as possible so when the mk1 shell gets here, mating the body is the only unsolved problem that remains (lofty goal). In that vein, I got the instrument panel to work in its final version:









Here's why this is The Most Important Thing Ever (that's sarcasm, I know there are more important things going on right now):

1) The airbag light is out, I covered the back side of the face plate and the tunnel that the LED sits inside of. The LED is part of an IC board and I dared not try to remove it. Now when the car runs, there are no alerts or codes of any kind, although admittedly the airbag warning is on but hidden.
2) Even more important, the needle hubs are blacked out (that's also sarcasm, I don't actually think that's important): the TT has silver trim everywhere, but a Scirocco S has everything blacked out.
3) The cluster is reshaped so it will fit in a small angular pod on top of the DIY dash, in a manner that suits the look of the cluster but also respects the angular lines of a mk1 Scirocco. The cluster's central screen gives all secondary info so there will be no other gauges, nor radio, so the pod will accommodate only the cluster. The hazard and traction control buttons will be in the DIY center console, near where the mk1 gauges normally sit.
4) For the speedo, here's what I did, and I know this won't be for everyone: the Scirocco's tires are smaller diameter than the TT's, so when the speedo reads 60mph, the car will only be going 54. I gave up on the idea of making a new face plate because it has lenses in it; it's not just a piece of plastic with numbers printed on it. Because the speedo needle is driven by a stepper motor, there's an opportunity:

Apparently, in the U.S. the accepted norm for speedo error is 4% and in Australia it's 4 kph + 10%. For both of these, the standard requires that the speedo read high, not low, which is what this car will do. Knowing that the car is already within reach of established standards, doing nothing would be acceptable. What _I_ did was to reposition the needle so its resting position is below "0". As the car starts to move, the needle will move to "0", which of course is wrong, and when the car is going 100 mph, the needle will read about 110. But when the car is going average speed, the speedo will be fairly close. 


The cluster is all electronic and is much more plug-and-play than a mk1 cluster. While it's very convenient (no awkward reaching to remove or install it), TT clusters have a bad history into 2003. This TT was made in late 2002, so I'll set the dash up so the cluster can be easily serviced.

The needles are all mounted on stepper motors, so repositioning them properly (after removing them to get behind the faceplate) was not a given. What I did is to warm the car fully and note the rpm, water temp, and fuel gauge, and when I was replacing them, I just put them back where they were.

The other detail I worked on was the steering wheel:








The stock unit has a huge Audi logo on it, which will not do, plus I cut that part out to fully delete the airbag. A Mk1 horn button would fit nicely but those do not abound. Even the broken ones can be serviced (Mk1 Engineering makes a nice kit), so I tried a ring of plastic into which snaps a VW center cap that can be popped out to unbolt the steering wheel. It's a good start but a little cheesy looking so I might revisit that at some point.

That is all. I hope everyone is doing OK. Forgive the long useless post, but I don't feel like much like being useful right now. As for repeatedly mentioning when I'm being sarcastic, _that's_ also sarcasm, it's multi-layered, get it? It's my odd way of trying to lighten the mood right now. I like it, but I also know some might not like it (there I'm not being sarcastic )

Carry on, stay strong :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Loving the progress E. Very intrigued to see how this all turns out. :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

That video of the shell idling is just sooo awsome :thumbup:


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

-camber said:


> That video of the shell idling is just sooo awsome :thumbup:


Oh yeah it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

echassin said:


> It would need a lot of bracing...
> 
> This post is a long one, just watch the video if anything, I think it's cool. This is as far as I can get with only a ruler, and until the Coronavirus travel restrictions are lifted so I can secure the mk1 shell. At that point this won't be an off-topic Audi and I'll start a proper build thread:


Mammoth task at hand, With planning and the skilz you have Eric i see no probs getting this all together. have you plenty of spare time tho ??


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

roccodingo said:


> have you plenty of spare time?


I finally retired completely so that should do the trick. As for planning, I thought we weren't supposed to do that here  

JK, planning is what's keeping me occupied. I just finished three very tall stands that are strong enough to hold me doing pull-ups, and I made them with stuff I had on hand from other projects to avoid going out:










These things can support me flailing to do a pull-up, so they're strong enough to hold the weight of the car's cabin (no floor, firewall or front clip). The reasoning for 3 stands (not 4) is that I can lower one at a time by myself without adding significant twisting forces on the shell.

The height of the remaining TT plus the height of the Mk1 shell equals the height of the garage door. The process of lifting the shell over the TT and affixing it to the stands is a concern, but I have a crude idea: Petra has a brother and a cousin that are strong enough to toss the shell pretty far, so they can lift the ends of the cross-beam while I balance the rear.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats on retiring Eric.....I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

jimmyspirits said:


> .....I think


I should've have been clearer: I'm not a victim of the times; I was slowing down already starting a few years ago and this mess just made it seem like a good time to hang it up.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay then congratulations full on. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay then congratulations full on. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> I should've have been clearer: I'm not a victim of the times; I was slowing down already starting a few years ago and this mess just made it seem like a good time to hang it up.


 Nice! 

Me, I'm just hoping to be able to leave the dealership shenanigans, and go work for myself. 
Unfortunately, this year's WuFlu shenanigans have set that plan back significantly. Hard to continue to build reputation when, not only does the bottom of that market (e.g. home network installations) drop the ufck out (because, well, people aren't wanting people to come into their houses), but your state's governor orders "all non-essential house repair work (e.g. there isn't a hole in the roof) stopped.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I sent a text to one of my good clients that because of the times, I was going to hang up my wrenches and leave town. He texted me back freaking out. He was going to get rid of a few cars he has since I was leaving. I texted back 'April Fools'.

I do not see retiring anytime soon, but when/if I do, I see a stretched Caddy in my future.

Good to see you made it to retirement. We all will enjoy you stitching these two cars together.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

cuppie said:


> Nice!
> 
> Me, I'm just hoping to be able to leave the dealership shenanigans, and go work for myself.
> Unfortunately, this year's WuFlu shenanigans have set that plan back significantly. Hard to continue to build reputation when, not only does the bottom of that market (e.g. home network installations) drop the ufck out (because, well, people aren't wanting people to come into their houses), but your state's governor orders "all non-essential house repair work (e.g. there isn't a hole in the roof) stopped.


I have a neighbor, in NY, having nothing but non essential work done to the outside of her house and property. 6-8 guys everyday doing ****!!! Don’t think this is supposed to be going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

jimmyspirits said:


> I have a neighbor, in NY, having nothing but non essential work done to the outside of her house and property. 6-8 guys everyday doing ****!!! Don’t think this is supposed to be going on.


I agree. We're on hold for a new roof following some wind damage, so we're watching our ceilings get more and more water stained. A house down the street had the same problem, and workers started removing their old roof, which had us wondering to what extent "essential" is being defined arbitrarily.

We got the answer when the cops came and shut them down. Now they're in a tough spot, with a partly finished roof and ongoing Spring thunderstorms. I can't say I disagree with the cops because the number of new cases daily is still rising in Illinois, but that's going to be a mess to fix and I think it would have been reasonable to let them finish that job and give them a stern warning.

This case is borderline, but there's definitely abuse happening in the construction world. IMO "essential" construction would be something like fixing a water main so we don't all get Cholera. Finish carpentry should be a no-no.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I agree to all of that Eric. Roof repair I do think is essential. I Actually repaired a neighbors roof last week never even considered that to be non essential. Having water infiltrate the home needs to be addressed if not at least for a tarp being installed. My neighbor is having all this stone work being done like walkways, patio, stone steps, built in BBQ in the back . Two young lawyers with too much $$$ and nothing better to do with it ugh. Whereas I’m struggling over here with no work and wife sick and out of work. Two other neighbors with liquor stores and tell me it’s like Christmas every day. FU.... I don’t need to hear that $hit!! Wtf is wrong with the world where that kind of business thrives??


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Want to make it worst? Close up all the liquor stores and pot shops. Obviously they are not essential, but it will keep the troops calm.

There is no good answer to the times we are in. There are always cheaters no matter where we live. It's hard to condemn someone that wants to work. Landscaping is out here but if I that business [I would never work with others, too much trouble], it would be hard for me to understand why I cannot.

All we can do is hope/pray this gets over quickly and be happy that this country is not really that bad.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ Amen to that. 

Here: Frau Whitmer has decreed that 'private' construction can resume on Wednesday of next week (May 6.) Landscape crews (private, of course - gubmint crews have been working as normal) have been 'allowed' to work again (as of about a week ago), provided that they "allow for social distancing within the crew." 
Construction being allowed to resume is good (plenty of partially-finished homes - some with no roofs. I wonder if they're salvageable?)

In happier news: Isaac asked me this afternoon if I could take the training wheels off of his bike (we've tried this once or twice before - I think this was the first time that he asked.) 
Behold! 










Like a pro! 
His biggest hangup has been getting the bike moving (and, catching it when he stops.) I took the trainers off (they've been at 'outrigger pontoon height' for quite some time :laugh: ), and he started riding it as if training wheels hadn't been there for, oh, ever. 


Other things: 
A couple of months ago, a neighbor gave Isaac an 'older' RC car that he had (wasn't in use with him anymore.) Isaac loves it. Stripped (sounds like) the spur gear today. Racing breaks things! So, need to pull that apart, see what gear(s) it needs. Easy, cheap fix. 
And.... I have this older (nice, fracking quick) car, with a burned out ESC (and possibly motor, too.) Horizon Hobby tells me that the ESC (and its replacement) for the car are 'discontinued.'  
I'd like to run this thing with my boy. I'd like to fix it for cheaper than a new setup would cost (of course.) Need to find suitable parts (if possible) from elsewhere. 
Anyone here good with RC car stuff, maybe be able to point me in a direction?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Isaac has really grown! Riding a bike is a big step emotionally, plus you finally know everything works (balance, learning, etc..) *phew!*

RC car: I don't know which one you have but Ebay sells unbranded plug-and-play stuff for most of the popular cars/trucks (Associated, HPI, etc...) and a lot of the known sources list there. You're kinda using Ebay as a search engine. If you have a car like you'd get at Radio Shack it might be more difficult but with your skills you can still rig something easily.

Brushless/lipo prices have come down a lot and brushed stuff/nicad/NiMh is _really_ cheap now.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yes, he's grown a bunch. Frack, he'll be *six* this summer! 
To that end: I've fitted the Scirocco w/ rear shoulder belts, and have a 'high-back booster' seat coming (it'll be here Monday-Tuesday), so that I can get him out of the big-a$$ harness seat. He was hitting the headliner climbing in/out of the car last summer/fall - needed a lower seat so he could still clear. Isaac said :thumbup: to this upgrade - test-fit was done w/ the booster seat from Katie's car, and Scircco's quick shakedown run was done Saturday afternoon. 

Isaac, bike: We knew that 'balance' wasn't an issue - like I said, the training wheels were at 'outrigger' height for a while (there had to be a good 5-6" clearance to the ground at straight-ahead), just so he could take a turn properly. And, this is his second bike (first was a 10" plastic wheel POS - this is a 12") - he's been riding since he turned four (roughly.) But, for _him_ to ask me to take the extra wheels off - that was big. Occasionally, he'll botch a startoff - but, he's only on Day Two of 'no assist'. He'll sort it out - he has all the time in the world right now. 

My RC car: I'm working on a Vaterra Kemora. 
I think that I've identified the issues: 
1- Replacement ESC was under-rated (vs. the original part) by 5W (OE was 30W, replacement 25W) 
2- Car was geared for stupid-high speed.
Maybe the 25W ESC would have lived, if I had re-geared the car to stock (80-ish tooth spur, not the 60t spur that's in the car right now.) But, that one's dead. Probably the motor, too. 
Main issue that I'm having is that it's a really funky size motor: 24mm D * 37mm L, 45000KV - if I get sizing right, that's a 2437-4500 motor. The car has zero size for a larger diameter motor, but could accommodate up to a ~50mm long motor. Car was already brushless.
My first run with the car was with that 25W ESC, the 60T spur, and a 2S LiPo battery (ESC correctly set for LiPo, yes.) It, ah, didn't live long.....
I still need to do a little more looking around, but... I'm thinking that it can accommodate a somewhat larger (even fan-cooled) ESC - that'll help a lot with the temps. Should get that order rolling this week. 

Isaac's car: Spur and pinion are worn out. Cheap. New parts are ordered.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like the combination of lower rated ESC and higher amp draw (lower gearing) are indeed both to blame.

IDK if you want to go this far but on the planes, just the prop adds enough variables that we use a Wattmeter to be sure we get the most out of a setup without overdoing it. This is the one I have: https://www.rfparts.com/wattmeter-pp.html. It's expensive but I think it's this thing re-labelled and marked up 400%: https://www.ebay.com/itm/200A-High-...hash=item48d70243cf:m:mrgvfJnTWKRmhso0L_Re4-w


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

OK, I need to get the Scirocco running again, I have the parts, but my give-a-f**k is busted, and I'm not sure how to fix it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> my give-a-f**k is busted, and I'm not sure how to fix it.


Not sure if you're referring to the times, but I think there might be a lot of that going around. I know I feel it too.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

X2 . Deeply depressed and can’t seem to do anything that’s productive. . Was so excited to work on my latest Scirocco project and now have lost the spark ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Deeply in aws, and ahhs; Mr E : hero you are: I had all the parts for the past 8 years to do such a project, but taking the business, and making my son a partner, this project was left out...
A true hero, and man of action :thumbup:
Eventually I might get to your level, but thats not without major efforts


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I've liked working on these cars since the 80's but I never really considered anything major until several posts on these forums gelled and made it seem possible: a pic of Euclid's shell right after blasting to bare metal, a picture of Dagomar's removable front end, a pic of all your Haldex stuff, and one more post by Hal, suggesting it would be easiest to reskin a TT with mk1 sheet metal as opposed to squeezing everything TT into a mk1 shell.

Three of the four posts I just mentionned were yours Fred, so you need to accept some of the blame, er, _credit_ 

After doing a few bare shell resto-mods, I feel ready but we need to get through this virus mess before proceeding .


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

echassin said:


> suggesting it would be easiest to reskin a TT with mk1 sheet metal as opposed to squeezing everything TT into a mk1 shell.


I respect anyone that would label that as easy. With my skills, I feel that would be foolish.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Butcher said:


> I respect anyone that would label that as easy. With my skills, I feel that would be foolish.


Well, it might actually _be_ foolish. We'll see... I _think_ I've practiced all the skill sets enough: cutting, welding, bodywork/painting, glass, electricals, mechanicals, even making dashboards and upholstery. Worst case, I can't do it and the result is I did the hardest steps of parting the TT out (the mk1 I'm getting is already bare sheet metal).

I just finished deleting the airbags and harnesses from the front seats and the shoulder belts and various brackets from the rear seat-back. The stuff was surprisingly heavy:








The seats are nice but the real reason to keep them is they'll bolt right in. The rear seat-back will likely have the wrong shape, I anticipate using the mk1 seat-back and reupholstering it to match.

I also redid the steering wheel so the center cap is inset and looks more plausibly OEM:








The center cap snaps in and the horn pad is held with three tension springs so it can be removed also. There won't be any wipers so the wiper stalk has no wiper controls and is solidly fixed to the column. I retained the stalk because it contains cruise control buttons, and I need that to keep the traction control and to program the ECU for whatever octane is in the car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> The seats are nice but the real reason to keep them is they'll bolt right in. The rear seat-back will likely have the wrong shape, I anticipate using the mk1 seat-back and reupholstering it to match.


Those seats sure look pretty. :thumbup:

I'll go with a rear seat delete thing on my mk1 project. I don't need a rear seat.

Garage update: working to get a functionnal garage asap. Right now I'm installing a heat pump, as per Fred's advice. Warm in winter time, cold in summer time. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Those seats sure look pretty. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go with a rear seat delete thing on my mk1 project. I don't need a rear seat.


I don't need it either. I want the car to look complete at quick first glance, like the Stepchild.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

E: Cool stuff (again) on the TTRocco. It'll be cool to (hopefully!) see the shell get married to its new platform. 

Parts arrived Friday (finally!) for Isaac's RC car. New pinion & spur gears. Needed to grab the Dremel to remove the pinion gear (yay, seized setscrew!) - but, car operable again. And, I also picked up a toe bar & camber gauge. Car needed an alignment BAD - -4* camber on one front wheel, and +6* on the other, makes for a hellacious pull, especially under heavy power. :laugh::laugh: 
Fracking turnbuckles are a bit stuck on the camber links (I'll need to pull the links to free those up) - but, at least getting the ride height evened out (car was a bit cockeyed) nearly perfectly evened out the camber. Car's a ton easier to keep in a straight line now - but, still has a bit of room for improvement. 

Still waiting on the ESC for my car. Damned package has been stalled in "in transit from FedEx SmartPost facility, to USPS" for _seven days_ now. :banghead::screwy: 
Getting pretty much anything shipped these days sucks.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

cuppie said:


> Still waiting on the ESC for my car. Damned package has been stalled in "in transit from FedEx SmartPost facility, to USPS" for _seven days_ now. :banghead::screwy:
> Getting pretty much anything shipped these days sucks.


Tell me about it. Or shipping anything. (Really UPS, how do you lose a 9 foot long box?)

Should have a sign-up page soon for anyone wanting to go to "Subdued Cincy" this year. (It's still on providing the "gatherings of 10 people or less" restriction is removed on the 29th.)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Tell me about it. Or shipping anything. (Really UPS, how do you lose a 9 foot long box?)
> 
> Should have a sign-up page soon for anyone wanting to go to "Subdued Cincy" this year. (It's still on providing the "gatherings of 10 people or less" restriction is removed on the 29th.)


 Indeed! Hell, I ordered a kickstand for Isaac's bike OVER two weeks ago. 
Saturday, Amazon (it was "in stock, sold from / shipped by Amazon") sent me a 'we're sorry you haven't got it' email. Should have it by Saturday, hopefully? 

Sometimes things make it in a timely manner. Bought a B5.5 Passat CCM on eBay, got it (USPS) in three days. ((shrugs))

So, now Cincy is a "maybe"? Provided that we're "allowed to gather"? I'm definitely planning on going.... Isaac is also looking forward to it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is what happens when you mix an old VW and an more modern Audi powertrain. opcorn:


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok, just what da h3ll is that combo?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

echassin said:


> I've liked working on these cars since the 80's but I never really considered anything major until several posts on these forums gelled and made it seem possible: a pic of Euclid's shell right after blasting to bare metal, a picture of Dagomar's removable front end, a pic of all your Haldex stuff, and one more post by Hal, suggesting it would be easiest to reskin a TT with mk1 sheet metal as opposed to squeezing everything TT into a mk1 shell.
> 
> Three of the four posts I just mentionned were yours Fred, so you need to accept some of the blame, er, _credit_
> 
> After doing a few bare shell resto-mods, I feel ready but we need to get through this virus mess before proceeding .


Sir, thanks for the kudos, but I will stand on my point of you being a true "craftsman" in both discipline, and hands on results. 
On our side, we are presently doing an E36 1995 BMW track car, with my son ; eventually a 1.8T powerplant will replace the M50B25 powerplant, but will be coupled to the BMW ZF trans.

He is also doing his Bc. in engineering, and is presently working at Campagna T Rex, for ramping up their new RR model; Proud dad indeed! He will be responsible for the vehicle shop manuals, updates, and modifications documentation from previous models. 

All this being said, Please start a thread


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That's the best compliment I could ever hope for, thank you Sir.

Congrats on your Son's achievements; they grow up so fast! *sniff*

As soon as everything is re-opened I'll work on getting the shell and then start a thread.

That Corrado is really cool because race car, but hopefully my result will look more normal.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day 🎉


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy Memorial day.
Remember a moment of silence at 3 p.m. to honor the fallen.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Ohio's ban on gatherings of more than 10 people has been extended, Cincy 2020 is officially cancelled.


Cincy Sign-Up:

(Link Deleted)

I have no idea how many to expect this year, so really important to get your name on here if you're coming for sure. Rumor has it several folks around the airport are having a "Brisket-Off" that Saturday, so if you wanna judge who makes the best among the South Dayton Air Force "Glue Angels," be here Saturday.


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

vwdaun said:


> Cincy Sign-Up:
> 
> http://w8nci.templinelectronics.com/scirocco/registration.asp
> 
> I have no idea how many to expect this year, so really important to get your name on here if you're coming for sure. Rumor has it several folks around the airport are having a "Brisket-Off" that Saturday, so if you wanna judge who makes the best among the South Dayton Air Force "Glue Angels," be here Saturday.


So wish I could make it with my car finally completely restored with the 1.8 T swop but the Canada/US border is still closed. Who’d of thought that after 3 years of struggle and pain that a world wide pandemic would leave me stranded in Canada! Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Cincy Sign-Up:
> 
> http://w8nci.templinelectronics.com/scirocco/registration.asp
> 
> I have no idea how many to expect this year, so really important to get your name on here if you're coming for sure. Rumor has it several folks around the airport are having a "Brisket-Off" that Saturday, so if you wanna judge who makes the best among the South Dayton Air Force "Glue Angels," be here Saturday.


YUMMY. 
I, ah, think that I'll need to help them out with that 'judging'. :laugh: 
Isaac is likely to participate in the panel, too (he's my little meatatarian.)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Signed up for Cincy 

Will be driving a Scirocco that has not been to this event before


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

REGISTERED! 

If anyone has a set of PERFECT manual window door cards for a mk2 - I'd love to buy them from you. Mine are horrible. My car is an 85 so should have the carpet 2 piece ones, but any will do.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Kudos for putting on the event. We struggled and decided to pass on Cincy this year, but we're looking forward to next year. Have fun!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Eric you and your family will be greatly missed this year, but we look forward to seeing all of you next year  Maybe be then your new project will be up and running, to come with you then


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sadly, I too have to decline Cincy this year. Now that Erin's mom lives with us and has been so careful during this COVID mess, I can't justify it. 70-years old, with a high risk for complications means that a lot of our "plans" are on hold for a while.

I know it is ultimately worth it, but I'm pretty overdue for a vacation right about now.



Will miss you guys.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*I guess it's Half-a-Cincy Weekend ?*



scirocco*joe said:


> Sadly, I too have to decline Cincy this year. Now that Erin's mom lives with us and has been so careful during this COVID mess, I can't justify it. 70-years old, with a high risk for complications means that a lot of our "plans" are on hold for a while.
> 
> I know it is ultimately worth it, but I'm pretty overdue for a vacation right about now.
> 
> ...


Bums me out to miss another Cincy as well. 
This is two missed years in a row, due to circumstances beyond my control... 

For those brave/unencumbered souls who *did* venture to the Airpark this year, I'm with you in spirit. :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I had no idea you had 2 Porsches, that's awesome!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like the wastegate dumps after the catalytic, so the car only pollutes when it's being pushed hard and can't get sniffed


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So we're on a roadtrip that was formerly Cincy - but Cincy is cancelled. So we're on our way to Branson, Missouri to meet Becky's dad! We're kinda near Joplin, MO now.

Thing is, the transmission is starting to display all the classic signs of SMS - self machining syndrome. It popped out of 5th a few times. I got under it and tightened some shift linkage bolts. I noticed the transmission side mount is broken, but there's nothing I can do about that right now. Tightening the linkage seemed to help for a while - but it was not ultimately the solution. Got some gear oil in Hays, KS, and it took about a quart to get it to the full level. That fixed 5th gear, but now my clutch is just starting to show signs of oil contamination. 

When I got this car 3 years ago, I noticed the transmission made more noise than my old car did. It was a kind of straight-cut gear sound - like that of reverse, but much quieter. It matched with road speed, not having to do with gear or engine. It was probably the sound of those rivet heads just starting to machine the metal. So if you hear this noise - it's a warning!

So even though this is a well known issue on the 4K and other close ration transmissions - this is the first time it actually happened to me.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

That sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Maybe you just had a slow leak from the input shaft and ran low on gear oil. That's hard on 5th gear because it's higher up in its own housing. That would explain the clutch and the slight noise (if the 5th gears are rough). Is the noise less pronounced if you cruise slower in 4th and leave the fifth gears unloaded?

If that's the case (pun?), you might get away with a gearbox oil change and maybe replace 5th gears, and you wouldn't even need to take out the gearbox *fingers crossed*

BTW, I don't think SMS is all that common, especially in a car with stock hp that hasn't been beat upon, so hopefully you have an easy fix. I personally don't bolt the diff even when the gearbox is apart. I've run turbos but I never do burnouts and other things that are generally hard on cars.

Ref: current events. Too bad about Cincy, stay safe in Minnesota...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

How about something uplifting?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W36QKRS_t5k

"Uplifting", get it?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

echassin said:


> It looks like the wastegate dumps after the catalytic, so the car only pollutes when it's being pushed hard and can't get sniffed


The emissions certification back then were never tested at full throttle and did not go over 3,750 rpm. I suspect that the wastegate was never opened during the official testings so that would not surprise me.

I did buy a 944 automatic transmission to install in my wife's 91 Cabriolet. It has a 4 pinion planetary gear set ad a few extra clutches that makes it stronger. Should work great when the turbo is installed.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Reposting because some walnut deleted a post causing it to drop back to page 950...*

*I hereby claim Page 951 in honor of the Porsche 951! *
Aka, Porsche's internal type designation for the 944 Turbo. 

Here's my two 

89 _turbo 'S'_









86 _turbo_









Yeah I know, I only posted these pics 3+ months and 7 pages (944) ago... the good news is you won't have to see them again after this. 

Fun fact: '944' does not appear anywhere on the Turbo model; only a '_turbo_' badge does.
Porsche design & engineering really did consider these cars unique enough to have their own model type designation and VIN scheme.
Enter the sales & distribution folks, to market it as the '944 Turbo'.
There is much more to the _turbo_ model than simply slapping a turbo on the engine. This famous ad notes many (but not all) of the differences:










And finally, one more fun ad from 1989 (the final year of the _turbo _in the US): 










247 HP was a big deal in 1988 when the _turbo_ S model debuted.
Nowadays, most self-respecting 951s have been modified into the 300-400 HP range, and higher.
(that said, I'm trying to keep the white car the very stock and original car it has always been, though)

:beer:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I had no idea you had 2 Porsches, that's awesome!


:beer: I thought you did? Actually 3, but the other 944 isn't a 951. 
Still have more Sciroccos (5) than anything else though 
I just really like small German sports coupes with hatches I guess.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> So we're on a roadtrip that was formerly Cincy - but Cincy is cancelled. So we're on our way to Branson, Missouri to meet Becky's dad! We're kinda near Joplin, MO now.
> 
> Thing is, the transmission is starting to display all the classic signs of SMS - self machining syndrome. It popped out of 5th a few times. I got under it and tightened some shift linkage bolts. I noticed the transmission side mount is broken, but there's nothing I can do about that right now. Tightening the linkage seemed to help for a while - but it was not ultimately the solution. Got some gear oil in Hays, KS, and it took about a quart to get it to the full level. That fixed 5th gear, but now my clutch is just starting to show signs of oil contamination.
> 
> ...


 Hope it holds together until you make it back home brother! :thumbup:
My close-ratio Storm tranny is rather noisy too... but I don't think it's SMS, I think it's an output shaft bearing that's eating itself. Kinda loud. No popping out of gear and no oil leaks though.
I changed the gear oil to Redline MTL just to try to slow down its demise. It doesn't go on any long trips for the time being.

Hope you & Becky make it back home safe!! :beer:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> Hope it holds together until you make it back home brother! :thumbup:
> My close-ratio Storm tranny is rather noisy too... but I don't think it's SMS, I think it's an output shaft bearing that's eating itself. Kinda loud. No popping out of gear and no oil leaks though.
> I changed the gear oil to Redline MTL just to try to slow down its demise. It doesn't go on any long trips for the time being.
> 
> Hope you & Becky make it back home safe!! :beer:


Thank ya!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DiezNutz said:


> :beer: I thought you did? Actually 3, but the other 944 isn't a 951.
> Still have more Sciroccos (5) than anything else though
> I just really like small German sports coupes with hatches I guess.


Maybe I'm getting old and forgetful. :laugh:
And ditto, I'm so happy to own a Capri again.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

We drove around Branson, Missouri a whole bunch today. It's pretty quiet, so the curvy hilly roads around the lake were quite a treat! Then we drove east on US-60 though the Mark Twain National Forrest. Beautiful drive.

The Scirocco is still doing fine. One or two gear oil drips underneath occasionally, but nothing crazy, so things are good!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

TheTimob said:


> We drove around Branson, Missouri a whole bunch today. It's pretty quiet, so the curvy hilly roads around the lake were quite a treat! Then we drove east on US-60 though the Mark Twain National Forrest. Beautiful drive.
> 
> The Scirocco is still doing fine. One or two gear oil drips underneath occasionally, but nothing crazy, so things are good!


Great to hear, Tim!

Missing you guys and gals this year. 2020 is pretty much a dumpster fire. 

:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

You guys see this thing for sale?

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/d/glendora-1981-volkswagen-scirocco-with/7132648443.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've made it back from by trip!

My transmission has a heck of a drip now, but I never needed to add the second quart of gear oil I had in my trunk.

I have acquired an FF transmission, and I'll replace all the seals, and swap 100mm flanges onto it. I'll loose the provision for the upshift indicator light - but it was inoperative anyway. Why FF? I use this car as a highway cruiser.


----------



## Adabert (Sep 15, 2010)

Curbside Classic has a story on the MK1:
https://www.curbsideclassic.com/cars-of-a-lifetime/coal-4-1981-vw-scirocco-s-peak-sporty-efficiency/


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

TheTimob said:


> I've made it back from by trip!
> 
> My transmission has a heck of a drip now, but I never needed to add the second quart of gear oil I had in my trunk.


I also went on a long road trip in my Jetta wagon this last weekend to get parts for my wagon and Scirocco. That everyone will see in Ohio next year. States travel in Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, North Carolina, Virginia, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Maryland, West Virginia and Tennessee in 80 hours (Sunday, 12:01am-Wednesday, 7:30am) The only part to wear out (to the point it would have broke) on my wagon was the passenger side inner CV joint, replaced the whole passenger front axle yesterday, the wagon should be ready for another 2650+ mile trip now


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> I've made it back from by trip!
> 
> My transmission has a heck of a drip now, but I never needed to add the second quart of gear oil I had in my trunk.
> 
> I have acquired an FF transmission, and I'll replace all the seals, and swap 100mm flanges onto it. I'll loose the provision for the upshift indicator light - but it was inoperative anyway. Why FF? I use this car as a highway cruiser.


Glad to see you made it back!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Father's Day 🎉


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Happy Father's Day 🎉


 Same! 
Been busy here. Was out most of that day. Sold a ~$3200 cabling & wi-fi install at a under-renovation house (woot woot!); will start on that Sunday. About two days to cable the place; final installation of hardware will happen after the place is painted (a lot of the house is currently bare studs - perfect for cabling.) 

RC stuff (paging Mr. Chassin!):
Uprated (70A fan-cooled!) ESC + new motor + return to stock gearing, + new batteries (the old batteries would instantly dump to 4-5v under a 'no-load' load) = "hot damn, this thing is fun" :laugh: :thumbup:
And.... it broke a rear shock last weekend. :thumbdown: New shocks (yay, eBay! $22 for a set of aluminum shocks!) will be here Saturday. :thumbup:

Isaac will get new batteries for his car for his birthday (next month), because their runtime sucks. I'll definitely upgrade from the current 2000mAh batteries - just haven't decided on 3800mAh or 5000mAh units (there's a caution that the 5000mAh batteries "may overheat a brushed motor, due to increased runtime." And, his car is brushed.)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

You could get the 5000 pack and tell Isaac to exercise some restraint


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I've been collecting parts and tools together for a high-altitude clutch job with FF transmission swap.

I'll do it at my mom's house over the 4th of July weekend. Also will be doing the rear main seal.

Since my 85 has 100mm flanges, I was doing all this research on a flange swap, what parts I need, what those green cups are all about, etc. In the end I decided it would just be much easier to order 90mm axles and just use the FF as is!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> You could get the 5000 pack and tell Isaac to exercise some restraint


 The price spread is quite small (something like $10 more for the 5000mAh packs.) 
But, 'restraint'? From a 6-year-old boy with a 'real' RC car? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh, also got 'street' tires for my car (and a set of off-road tires, too.) The dirt-track tires that were on the car are really, really soft, almost too grippy on pavement - especially on a high-powered AWD car - and, have been losing tread at an alarming rate. :laugh: 
I'll be able to pass judgement on how the new tires work out, after I replace the shocks this weekend.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Today is a good day for a transmission swap! I've got everything I need. New clutch. New flywheel. New input shaft seals. New rear main seal. New 90mm axles. Nice tall FF transmission. New mount. New clutch cable. 

I have new tools too. I bought a Milwaukee 3/8 stubby impact, and a set of Grey Pneumatic Duo sockets for it. I borrowed a really cool Snap-on digital torque wrench, and had it calibrated at work yesterday. I also got a Harbor Freight engine support bar - something I've never used for a clutch job before.

That's all well and good, but I get to do the job in my mom's garage at 9,200ft altitude. Luckily I have three days to do it. Should be fun.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

What? No beer? :beer:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Beer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TheTimob said:


> Today is a good day for a transmission swap! I've got everything I need. New clutch. New flywheel. New input shaft seals. New rear main seal. New 90mm axles. Nice tall FF transmission. New mount. New clutch cable.
> 
> I have new tools too. I bought a Milwaukee 3/8 stubby impact, and a set of Grey Pneumatic Duo sockets for it. I borrowed a really cool Snap-on digital torque wrench, and had it calibrated at work yesterday. I also got a Harbor Freight engine support bar - something I've never used for a clutch job before.
> 
> That's all well and good, but I get to do the job in my mom's garage at 9,200ft altitude. Luckily I have three days to do it. Should be fun.


 Dude, that HF bar is awesome. It's stupid-beefy, especially for <$100.
I had issues with the chain size (hang a PL + 5-speed from 2 8mm bolts? Um, no.....), so bought bigger chain from Ace Hardware. 



scirockalot8v said:


> Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm...beer.....


In today's installment of Shipping Sucks (USPS edition): 
So, 6/21, I buy a set of shocks for my RC car (I broke a rear shock.) 6/23, leaves PA. Scanned in at Detroit Distribution that evening (~10.5 hours.) Cool! 
So...… July 3, where's my small box? Still "moving thru USPS system", and "in transit to final destination." Detroit Distribution is ~10 miles away from me. :screwy: 
Um, can you get it to my local PO, so they can carry it to my house? 

Isaac's RC batteries are ordered. May they be here by his birthday in 4 weeks.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So update: it did take every bit of 3 days!

I absolutely love the FF transmission. It's so quiet on the highway - it feels like I added another gear entirely! (I feel like I never used 4th before)

Odd things: I'm not so sure about the clutch adjustment. The cable is lengthened all the way.

It pops out of reverse. I'm not sure if this is a linkage problem or a chipped tooth. 3rd is difficult too. I have to double check my linkage and make sure everything is okay. I renewed all the parts, so I have to check I installed everything properly. With the engine now in correct alignment, maybe I just have to undo the previous adjustments to make it work with the wonky mounts that I replaced.

EDIT: found an old post from our favorite transmission guru Broke VW suggesting to disconnect the linkage from the trans, manually select reverse on the trans, start it with the clutch in, and see if it still pops out. If it pops out, the problem is inside the transmission. If not, then I can start screwing around with the linkage.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Good idea about checking the reverse. While it's up in the air make certain, if you have a larger front sway bar, it's not going to hit the left outer CV boot. Sure fire way to replace a boot. 

My transmission has a 3.69 and a .71 5th gear. It's the only way to travel down the freeway. That and a turbo.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today's entertainment at the shop: 

Pull in vehicle. Set on hoist. Open hood, put battery charger on vehicle. Start running hoist up. Normal so far, yes? 
Look at vehicle going up, see active wasp nest hanging from hood. Oh, goody. 
Stop raising vehicle. Go grab two cans of brake cleaner. 
Walk back up, realize that the battery charger just crapped itself, and there are flames inside of it.  
Carefully and slowly unplug charger, extract that from engine bay. Relocate to safe distance. 
Brake clean wasp nest with impunity. Spray down the ones that tried to escape.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

After disconnecting the linkage, and trying it in reverse by itself... it still pops out of gear.  Sad because I really like the FF!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Do you know the fluid type/level/condition inside the trans? It could be a simple fluid change/upgrade that could help!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

-camber said:


> Do you know the fluid type/level/condition inside the trans? It could be a simple fluid change/upgrade that could help!


Before I put this transmission in, I drained out all the old fluid, and put in 2.1 quarts of Redline MT-90, which I've had great success with in the past.


----------



## speed16v (Aug 25, 2017)

*Redline MTL*

I found that MTL was better lube for the 020 transmissions. The first time I used Redline trans lube ( I don't remember which MT 70 or 90 some 20 years ago) but had problems with shifting, changed to the MTL fixed all my problems. Someone with more knowledge than me recommended the lube change which has worked for 20+ years.

Jeff


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

What problem within the gearbox causes reverse to pop out?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> What problem within the gearbox causes reverse to pop out?


 Usually chipped teeth on one (or more) gears in the reverse cluster. The gear damage will - quite literally - blow the reverse idler out of engagement with the other two gears in the set. 
BT,DT. Was one of two reasons why my Scirocco didn't come to Cincy 2012 (the other was the output shaft bearing that crapped out about a week after reverse blew up.  )


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm going to check the shift detents too. But I have my red car's original 4K, and still have the 9A that came out. My 9A's problem was the flange seals and probably the input shaft seal. Both of them are absolutely COVERED in oil though!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> gear damage will - quite literally - blow the reverse idler out of engagement with the other two gears in the set.


Huh.

So there's a bevel in some of the teeth that creates a side load and forces the idler aside? I hope it's pretty serious damage that causes that, because all of my cars occasionally crunch when I go into reverse. I am gentle but can't say for sure that the teeth would look perfect on close inspection.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

echassin said:


> Huh.
> 
> So there's a bevel in some of the teeth that creates a side load and forces the idler aside? I hope it's pretty serious damage that causes that, because all of my cars occasionally crunch when I go into reverse. I am gentle but can't say for sure that the teeth would look perfect on close inspection.


I've heard that waiting a full two seconds between going forward and then going into reverse can help avoid this crunch. Let the output shaft stop spinning and stuff.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> I've heard that waiting a full two seconds between going forward and then going into reverse can help avoid this crunch. Let the output shaft stop spinning and stuff.


You can also do a double clutch like they did in the good old days.

You can check the clutch pushrod for wear, the most likely reason why it grinds in reverse and or first.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't think most transmissions have synchros on the reverse gear. 

The reason being that you are typically stopped when you engage reverse.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Guys I have an issue regarding my 16v Rocco that’s got me stumped.
Car starts and idle, weather cold or hot no problem. Now when applying any throttle at all it bogs and wants to cut off. I’ve tried everything I know, but can’t figure this out. 
Anyone come across something like this before ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

red16vdub said:


> I’ve tried everything I know.


We'll have to assume that means you checked for massive air leaks, good gas/filter, good pumps/relay, good injector spray pattern, good spark/plugs/cap/rotor/Hall sender, and the myriad other things that one might reasonably assume are included in the statement "everything I know".

So, in keeping with the generalized nature of this thread that really only leaves one option: study the Bentley manual for the 16V and work through the ignition and fueling test protocols.

Folks with good intentions will tend to post their own personal experience solving the problem, but that does not constitute a diagnostic protocol and is nothing more than guessing. That's fine for stuff that's free and easy to check, but beware buying parts without a known diagnosis.

In my case, I had this exact symptom and it was a long rivet I used to plug the mixture-adjustment access hole. It was impinging on the air-metering plate, and I only discovered it while running the test protocols and measuring the full-lift injector flow rate (it was low and the plate wouldn't lift all the way). I would absolutely never have suspected that rivet just poking around, which is the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

echassin said:


> We'll have to assume that means you checked for massive air leaks, good gas/filter, good pumps/relay, good injector spray pattern, good spark/plugs/cap/rotor/Hall sender, and the myriad other things that one might reasonably assume are included in the statement "everything I know".
> 
> So, in keeping with the generalized nature of this thread that really only leaves one option: study the Bentley manual for the 16V and work through the ignition and fueling test protocols.
> 
> ...


I’m the original owner of this car , been on vortex since 1999 under a different user name, because of password issues I was unable to login so I stayed off the forum for couple years then decided to come back under a different name.

I’ve been through my Bentley a hundred or so times , Fuel pressure was a little low 65 psi .
I changed both fuel pumps and accumulator, and pressure now reads 80 psi .
The problem still exist, I checked or changed everything you mention except the Hal sensor.
I’ve got dwell meter, fluke meter, pressure gauge, and Bentley Manual.
I’ve just never seen or heard of this issue with 16v’s . I completely rebuilt the engine in 1993 in favor of a built 2.0 bottom end and port and polished head with cams, and rebuilt tranny, never once have I had a problem with this car ever.
Obviously until now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> I've heard that waiting a full two seconds between going forward and then going into reverse can help avoid this crunch. Let the *input* shaft stop spinning and stuff.


FIFY. If the output shaft it turning, so are the wheels.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

red16vdub said:


> I’ve been through my Bentley a hundred or so times


I don't know what else to say except that it if you can't even give it throttle in neutral without killing it, you've got a big problem, not just the ECU in "limp" mode. Sadly there are too many possibilities to even attempt to list them from memory.

If you really want to start by poking around in hopes of stumbling on the cause, I would make sure the intake boots aren't torn (remove them and thoroughly examine them), make sure there's no oil in the ignition distributor that will foul the Hall sender, and measure injector flow at full lift (80cc +/- 8 in 30 seconds), making sure the mist is nice and even. If all that checks out, you gotta run the ignition/fueling diagnostics in the correct order, showing your work, and list any test results you can't interpret.

Since the car starts easily and idles perfectly, I think it's safe to assume the timing belt and cam timing are OK, you have good compression, etc... but it wouldn't hurt to check those too.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

red16vdub said:


> Guys I have an issue regarding my 16v Rocco that’s got me stumped.
> Car starts and idle, weather cold or hot no problem. Now when applying any throttle at all it bogs and wants to cut off. I’ve tried everything I know, but can’t figure this out.
> Anyone come across something like this before ?
> 
> ...


Is the airflow plate binding on the sides of the venturi? Is there gunk on the underside of the plate?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> Is the airflow plate binding on the sides of the venturi? Is there gunk on the underside of the plate?


Could be so many things, but yeah, start with the basics. CIS is great, until it no longer functions as needed.

I had horrible (what I thought CIS) issues with Alice the black Scirocco, which turned out to be a worn out throttle body.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

TheTimob said:


> Is the airflow plate binding on the sides of the venturi? Is there gunk on the underside of the plate?


No binding at all, also I took the fuel distributor off to check the plunger which appears to be free and working ok. I put it all together car starts and idle, but just don’t touch the throttle, it’ll shut off. I swapped out the fuel distributor and airflow sensor plate, same issue. I thought maybe a ignition distributor, changed that from my other engine said results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Could be so many things, but yeah, start with the basics. CIS is great, until it no longer functions as needed.
> 
> I had horrible (what I thought CIS) issues with Alice the black Scirocco, which turned out to be a worn out throttle body.


It’s possible it could be the throttle body like you said, or I’m leaning towards the knock sensor problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Curious how a TB wears out?? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

jimmyspirits said:


> Curious how a TB wears out?? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve never heard of that, but at this point I’m willing to try all possible suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

jimmyspirits said:


> Curious how a TB wears out?? Thanks.


The butterfly shaft wears out.










Not a VW part in this picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The butterfly shaft wears out.


Yup. It took roughly 293,000 miles.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Fortunately VW uses bearings for the shafts. Those needle bearings have seals and they wear out. Yes, you can buy those bearings but it takes some searching to find them. Fairly cheap but it's somewhat of a chore to replace them. I've never see the shafts or bearing bores wear out.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Anybody know what color/tooth count the speedometer gear is supposed to have for the FF transmission from an 81 Scirocco?

I thought my car was WAY faster now, but it turns out I just have the wrong gear :laugh:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

RED

http://www.brokevw.com/020ratios.html


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Butcher said:


> Fortunately VW uses bearings for the shafts. Those needle bearings have seals and they wear out. Yes, you can buy those bearings but it takes some searching to find them. Fairly cheap but it's somewhat of a chore to replace them. I've never see the shafts or bearing bores wear out.


As I don't have the old throttle body anymore, I couldn't tell you anything for sure.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I found a 7A transmission in the Junkyard in a late 82 Rabbit. It had a fairly nice weighted shift rod and short shifter in it too. I got the linkage, but I'm not sure about the transmission because there's a chunk missing out of the 5th gear case. Obviously I have some options though.

7A has 3.94 and a .71 5th
FF has 3.89 (in the car now, but with bad reverse idler) mine is an 11/79 one so it has the .76 5th
9A has 3.67 and a .89 5th (my original trans - needs seals) and a .89 5th
4K has 3.94 and a .89 5th (my old car's original trans - needs seals)

So if I want to drop my highway RPM, putting the .71 or .76 into the 9A would be the way to go. Then I'd have something like a close ratio with an E gear. 4th would be doing 4291RPM at 70MPH and then dropping to 5th would be 2696RPM. Is this a horrible mistake?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> So if I want to drop my highway RPM, putting the .71 or .76 into the 9A would be the way to go. Then I'd have something like a close ratio with an E gear. 4th would be doing 4291RPM at 70MPH and then dropping to 5th would be 2696RPM. Is this a horrible mistake?


I have(had) a short ration with a tall 5th on my mk1. The RPM drop was a bit annoying. That's my 2 bucks since 2 cents won't buy you anything much these days.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> I found a 7A transmission in the Junkyard in a late 82 Rabbit. It had a fairly nice weighted shift rod and short shifter in it too. I got the linkage, but I'm not sure about the transmission because there's a chunk missing out of the 5th gear case. Obviously I have some options though.


I had a Jetta with a 1.7 and a 7A transmission. By far the best transmission for the long haul on the freeway. I miss that transmission more than the Jetta itself. :laugh:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

TheTimob said:


> 4th would be doing 4291RPM at 70MPH and then dropping to 5th would be 2696RPM. Is this a horrible mistake?


That should be 3000rpm at 80, quite perfect for long distance cruising. As long as you don't do long and steep uphill sections, acceleration rate really is acceptable and engine noise is reduced quite a bit, really comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Seven days and no chat? 

Eric, how's the SciroTTo going? (Feel free to pummel me with insults for that horrible name)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The name _is_ dangerously close to a four-letter word 

I have a good lead on a mk1 shell but that's all for now, sorry.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

SciroTTo - I love it! 

So, the Isaac (also known as Thing One here) turned SIX today! I don't know exactly when he got this big - seems like he was just a 7.5lb baby burrito! 
He got some books from his grandparents. I got him a pair of new batteries for his RC car (went with the 3800mAh bits.) 
I also picked up a tool backpack from Menards, so he has something to store & carry around that car. Fits perfect. 

My little RC car: Shock set finally showed up. Those went on, springs way too stiff. Got another shock set (with 5 sets of springs.) Brought that with us (we're up North, at the Katie's parents' vacation home), realized that I forgot the shock oil. Oops. 
swapped a pair of (too short) springs from the new set onto the blue shocks (the set that took three weeks to get.) Added a spring seat as a spacer. It's, ah, driveable, at least. 
Threw the dirt tires on, and Isaac and I had some fun on the 'driveway in the woods.' 
I've now ordered another pair of 65mm shocks (with three pair of springs), and a set of 60mm shocks. I'll probably end up at a 55/60 combo (front/rear) for the street tires, and 60/65 for the dirt rubber. And lots of springs (and shock pistons) to experiment with. Fun!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So I need door panels for crank windows really bad. My driver's side is really torn apart and just barely hanging on.

I found there is an 87 Scirocco 16v in the junkyard in Aurora, CO!










But I get there, and it's just stripped bare! Sad. Looks like it was a leather car, but it had power windows, so that wouldn't have worked anyway.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

What was the duration between pictures?? Nothing but a carcass left. Vultures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Those US headlight buckets are sought after in Germany.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Have GT black and a set of brown. Good condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Butcher said:


> RED
> 
> http://www.brokevw.com/020ratios.html


your link says it should be white. FF,FN,FH 3.45 1.94 1.29 0.97 0.76 3.89 Up to 07/80

FF,FN,FH,FJ 3.45 1.94 1.29 0.91 0.71 3.89 From '81

62 : 17 = 3.647 (15T)

66 : 18 = 3.667 (15T)

74 : 19 = 3.894 (16T)

63 : 16 = 3.938 (16T)

67 : 17 = 3.941 (16T)

68 : 16 = 4.250 (17T)

67 : 15 = 4.467 (16T) Syncro

68 : 14 = 4.857 (16T) Syncro Country


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

This $hit is above my pay grade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

So where I screwed up. I assumed my car had a white gear - so I didn't grab it the numerous times I've seen it in the junkyard.

Well my car has a red gear because the stock 9A is the 3.67 final drive.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Those US headlight buckets are sought after in Germany.


I have a few of those just collecting dust.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is just absurd


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

I agree. Those park bench bumpers have to go!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The least offensive 5 MPH bumpers are those on the 928. 

The second best 5MPH bumpers are those on the Scirocco 2.

The worst are the accordion bumpers on the 911. Porsche had a whole generation of 911s I would have never bought if I was Howard Hughes. 

Runners up are the 924 5 MPH bumpers, the Toyota Celica 5 MPH bumpers and the E-type Series 2 and 3 bumpers, all of which ruined the looks of what had been good or great looking cars. 

Other cars had much more horrible 5 MPH bumpers prior to and since the Scirocco 2 including my Ford but they were designed in the era of 5 MPH bumpers and some of the cars were just obese in general so the bumpers are like warts on a toad. 

The Scirocco 2 has large 5 MPH bumpers but they do not detract from the looks enough to sell a kidney to replace them. I remember when you could buy them all day long for $500.00 a set brand new. I wish I had on one hand but am glad I didn't on the other hand because I own a 16V which looks way better with the 5 MPH bumpers. 

If you have a 16V like me, putting Euro bumpers on uncovers the huge indents in the body kit. Those are hideous, way uglier than the bumpers that cover them. If you look at European Sciroccos with the GTX body kit, those indents are on full display. The indents in the body kit are the first thing I notice on a 16V with Euro bumpers. I can't unsee them. They are chew off your arm ugly, paper bag ugly, ugly forest ugly, darn near Chris Bangle BMW ugly. 

Speaking of BMWs and other European cars, they often came with 5 MPH bumpers that had a mix of black plastic and chrome while the Euro bumpers were one or the other. In those cases the Euro bumpers go better with the car. Mercedes-Benz has several examples including the SL and the S Class. Chrome on the original but black rubber or plastic and chrome on the 5 MPH versions. Rolls Royce has the Silver Shadow with lovely chrome bumpers on the original and rubber or plastic with chrome on the 5 MPH replacements. On the Scirocco 2 the only major difference is the addition of the spacers on the top. The bumpers themselves are the same material and the spacers are the same material as the original. The 5 MPH bumpers are not completely different from the Euro bumpers like they are on most European cars. 

You would think the GTX body kit would have been designed with Euro bumpers in mind, but sadly it was not. All of the indents in the kit are on full display with Euro bumpers. I do agree that a bare Scirocco 2 looks better with Euro bumpers but not enough to pay the going price for ratty torn up used bumpers. I'd modify the bumpers to make fake Euro bumpers before paying good money for ratty genuine Euro bumpers. On the other hand, if somebody had new looking or NOS Scirocco 2 Euro bumpers, those would be worth buying. 

Eurojetnut has had some pretty nice Euro bumpers for sale and I probably would have bought from him if I didn't have a 16V. 

-OE


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing better than an OE dissertation on whatever the subject is at hand lol. . What’s up Eric. How is your 16v? Hope all is well with you. 

Jim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

jimmyspirits said:


> Nothing better than an OE dissertation on whatever the subject is at hand lol. . What’s up Eric. How is your 16v? Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Jim.
> 
> ...


I'm doing OK, Jim.

Trying not to catch what's going around because I never like what happens to be popular at the time. 

My smeller still works, so that's good. 

My Scirocco 16V has been sidelined since 2015 because I can't trust it enough to drive it to the emissions inspection place so I cannot register it. Long story short - being parked 23 years without anybody starting it does the fuel system no good.

The Ford needs brakes and needs to get its emissions inspection this month. It's ugly but reliable. Redoing the brakes will probably cost more than I paid for it, but that was the case when I bought tires for it. 

Two of the three cars at my house came home on flatbed tow trucks the last time I drove them out in the world. 

How's things with you?

-OE


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol. Sorry to hear about your car woes. Doesn’t instill confidence when driving. Glad you’re doing okay. All is relatively well here in NY. Dealing with a wife who’s not well so I kinda just drown myself in Sciroccos. Keeps my mind off of reality. Continue to be well Eric. Have a great Sunday. 

Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

jimmyspirits said:


> Lol. Sorry to hear about your car woes. Doesn’t instill confidence when driving. Glad you’re doing okay. All is relatively well here in NY. Dealing with a wife who’s not well so I kinda just drown myself in Sciroccos. Keeps my mind off of reality. Continue to be well Eric. Have a great Sunday.
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...


I hope your wife pulls through! She's in our prayers.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

DelEd said:


> I agree. Those park bench bumpers have to go!


Ya know, The park bench isn't BIG ENOUGH compared to what I have on the front


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Iroczgirl said:


> I hope your wife pulls through! She's in our prayers.


Thanks so much!! It’s greatly appreciated . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

red16vdub said:


> I’ve never heard of that, but at this point I’m willing to try all possible suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ever get anywhere with this?

Have you checked the throttle body switches?

I wonder what the 02 sensor voltage looks like at idle.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

vw_nick said:


> Did you ever get anywhere with this?
> 
> Have you checked the throttle body switches?
> 
> I wonder what the 02 sensor voltage looks like at idle.


No I didn’t figure it out.
After 32 years of ownership, and the abuse I’ve put my Rocco through, she’s in need of a refresh. Basically I believe it’s electrical, the wiring in the engine bay is junk, no flexibility to it at all, it’s very hard and brittle. That being said, I’m going in different direction. I ordered a Megasquirt , which I received in mail few days ago, plus I’m swapping out my built 16v, for my other built 16v Magnuson supercharger BBm motor.
Hopefully all goes well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't tell if the above Sig is intentionally ironic or if it's accidentally backwards :sly:

It seems like it oughta read "anything un-attempted remains _possible_".


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> I can't tell if the above Sig is intentionally ironic or if it's accidentally backwards :sly:
> 
> It seems like it oughta read "anything un-attempted remains _possible_".


I'd say the Sig is correct.

I have not attempted to fix my Ford brakes so it remains on jack stands. 

It's impossible to fix the brakes as long as I don't get my butt out there to work on it.

To put it another way: "My brake repair is unattempted, so it remains impossible."

-OE

P.S. I looked it up and "unattempted" is the correct spelling no matter what this window thinks. 

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/unattempted


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha. Then go attempt Eric!!! Then it will be possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*Pining for my Ford*



jimmyspirits said:


> Haha. Then go attempt Eric!!! Then it will be possible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried bleeding the brakes again in the hot sun today. I also tried bleeding brakes a few months ago. I got speed bleeders so it's a one person job - kind of. 

The Ford is on jack stands with the wheels removed. 

I used clear tubing from my vacuum gauge set and drilled holes in the tops of water bottles. If I drape the bottles over the suspension arms in the back, the drums won't fling them when I put it in gear. (Not a problem for the left side.)

The right rear cylinder seems stuck. Not much brake fluid in the water bottle from that cylinder. The brakes did get firmer after closing the bleeder screw.

The left rear seemed to bleed OK but can't tell how well the left rear brake works. Only the right rear drum spins when I put it in gear (not limited slip). 

I bled the right front caliper but the rotors don't spin, the Ford being RWD. The bleeder screw is stuck tight in the left caliper so I didn't get around to bleeding it. I am going to replace the calipers and rotors anyway when I figure out which ones I have. Probably not the Police/Taxi ones. 

Next step is to put the wheels back on and see how it brakes around the neighborhood. It lost its brakes in October. 

I would have replaced everything by now but there are 4 possible rear drums and they are too expensive to buy two of each. 

When I looked at them on Summit, there was no info as to why there were 4 possibilities from the same manufacturer in the same product line. 

There are also two different kinds of rear brake cylinders for each side, and two sizes of brake shoes. 

I finally found some differences online after months of clicking on every Brake Sale link in my emails. 4 1/2" bolt circle or 5" brake circle. 2 1/4" wide shoes or 2 1/2" wide shoes. Pretty sure I need small brakes but should remove the drums to verify.

The Police/Taxi brake parts are cheaper than the regular brake parts. The drums are way cheaper for the police versions. The regular ones are around $100.00 a piece. The regular rear cylinders are also more expensive than the Police versions. 

The Official Ford Factory Workshop manual says the regular and Police brakes are the same, it's the wagon rear brakes that are larger. It's been wrong before but I'd believe it before an online site. 

The drums just laugh at me when I try to remove them. 

They are happy staying right where they are rusted to the axles. My claw hammer isn't big enough to beat them loose and WD-40 penetrating oil didn't penetrate. 

I believe there are a few different sizes of rotors also. 

I wonder if the Ford dealer parts department could tell me using the VIN which brake parts to order. I'd rather get Original Ford brake parts (than aftermarket) but that ship probably sailed long ago. 

-OE


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I tried bleeding the brakes again in the hot sun today. I also tried bleeding brakes a few months ago.
> 
> The Ford is on jack stands with the wheels removed.
> 
> ...


I put the wheels back on Sunday and put it on the ground. I tightened the lug nuts with the wheels on the ground on Monday. I drove it and tested the brakes. They were as good as ever. I still plan on re-doing them but it appears that my problem was losing fluid to the rear brakes. It's in the driveway where I can watch for any new leaks on the concrete.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice Eric. Losing fluid from where? What model Ford is it? Time to get working on the Scirocco now. Corrado next. I know Corrado on a different coast which poses logistical problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

jimmyspirits said:


> Nice Eric. Losing fluid from where? What model Ford is it? Time to get working on the Scirocco now. Corrado next. I know Corrado on a different coast which poses logistical problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 1977 Ford LTD II 4 door Brougham sedan with the 351 Windsor (5.8L). Most mechanical stuff is the same as the 1977 Thunderbird. The 1977 Ford Factory Workshop Repair Manual usually lists LTD II, Thunderbird and Ranchero repairs together. 

There are a few possibilities:

1. Going into the intake through the vacuum booster from a leak in the master cylinder. Engine does not change idle when pressing on brakes though. The brakes are never squishy either unless the bleeders are open. Close the bleeder and the brakes are firm but power assisted. 

2. My dumb a$$ didn't check brake fluid often enough (because metal non-see through reservoir) and it naturally dissipated over time. 

3. Sabotage in the parking lot of the mall last October. Somebody opened the hood and sucked out fluid from the forward chamber of the brake cylinder reservoir. Not likely but the brakes failing was not a gradual thing like when your pads are getting thin. The brakes were not squishy on the way to the mall. The brake light did not come on either on the way to the mall parking lot as would be expected if it was losing fluid. 

I don't want to believe #3, but it didn't lose any fluid for months after I topped it off except when I bled the brakes and had to top off the reservoir. It's entirely possible that there is a leak. It's an old car after all. I didn't see any smoking guns as far as extra leaks go. it's been a leaky old car since I bought it 10 years ago. 

It will be part of my routine to check the fluid each time I drive it until I have replaced every component. I guess I will have to check it in the street because my driveway and even my garage floor is angled. 


The Scirocco is another project but it will have to go on jack stands where the Ford was. I had a car catch fire on me in the '80s and once was enough.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

if your not expecting rain, put paper under you car to find the leak. Old greenbar computer reports used to be the ticket but know they are unattainable. Try some brown packaging paper or newspaper - remember them?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Well looky what we have here!*

Ted (AKA The Man) drove up from Atlanta yesterday with a nice shell to weld onto the TT:









Here it is after today; we stripped it all down except for the suspension and steering so I can move it around easily:








Note the handbrake, which doubles as a steering wheel, but the car is on a slight slope so you have to move fast...

We plunked the hood onto the TT and quick-and-dirty hung the fenders, preliminary assessment is that it's possible but not a slam dunk.

I'll start a build thread if/when I get a good plan going.

That is all, toodaloo :wave:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Not a chit chat thread Mr Chassin... This REQUIRES a thread.
I'm blasted, as I have all the parts to do the same , and they have been in my stash for about 10 years. I'm almost ashamed of myself.
Sir, you are a bad ass (mustang story hahaha... lol who wouldn'nt  ) Your wife and son's are badass too, in the fact that your values, and genuine people interactions, are way above par. 
Time to post Mr. Chassin 
If you need custom, or machined / welded parts, contact me I will assist your build as a friend can


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Great update Eric C, glad you have the donor mk1 Scirocco for your TT project :thumbup: 

Does this Scirocco have a Sunroof and what year is this example?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Fred: thanks for the kind words and standing offer(s); build thread ASAP if/when I settle some preliminaries.

Randall: it was a 79, no sunroof; just-right-rough to attempt something like this and not be too inappropriate. Ted also brought a lot of the needed bits, not least of which a Kamei airdam that is large enough to engulf the two intercoolers :thumbup:, but also bumpers, lighting, door cards, dash, headliner, etc...

Ted just left back for Atlanta ("Thanks Ted!!! :wave:")


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

echassin said:


> Ted just left back for Atlanta ("Thanks Ted!!! :wave:")


Ted's home in Atlanta now!
You're very welcome and it was a lot of fun delivering and tearing it down!

Looking forward to seeing it move forward now!

Ted


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

tuiterwyk said:


> Ted's home in Atlanta now!


*Phew* Great! What an adventure!

Thank you again Ted; I wouldn't be doing this without your help.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Woooaahhh It's finally arrived 

Subscribing to the build thread when it comes into existence :laugh::laugh:

You guys got it down to brass tacks pretty damned quick, must be itching all over after this lockdown / lockin / lockjaw ( whaddever they called it stateside ) to get outdoors and into some serious fun. 

Eric when is the new garage being built to house this beast in ??


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

roccodingo said:


> Eric when is the new garage being built to house this beast in ??


Never . Subdivision rules...

We tore the donor down quick to get ready for today: new roof/skylight/eaves/soffits/gutters. We had wet ceilings last Spring but had to put things off because of Covid-19.

We moved Mom's 16V out temporarily, put the donor into the garage, and stored everything else waaay under the deck so that the place looks normal at first glance. We've stayed off the homeowner's association radar for almost 25 years and I don't want to jeopardize that; plus, we want the workers to think this is just an average suburban house ("nothing to see here!").

I have to say, similar to when we had the driveway extended: these guys work _hard_ for their money . That kind of strenuous labor for years on end has to take its toll. Respect.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I remember a guy I knew that started an auto repair shop in his house. It went really well. So well, he bought another house. He installed lifts in the daylight basement of the original house. He gutted the upstairs and when the car was raised on the lift, you could see the car in the kitchen windows. Well, not really the kitchen anymore. It just looked like a regular house unless you looked real closely.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Butcher said:


> I remember a guy I knew that started an auto repair shop in his house. It went really well. So well, he bought another house. He installed lifts in the daylight basement of the original house. He gutted the upstairs and when the car was raised on the lift, you could see the car in the kitchen windows. Well, not really the kitchen anymore. It just looked like a regular house unless you looked real closely.


That sounds pretty amazing. 

I'd install a wet bar adjacent to the (former) kitchen with plate glass windows so the customers could see the work getting done while they drink cold ones.

Also included would be a tow back home (cold ones being alcoholic and all)

:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Labor Day weekend ... travel safely


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Happy Labor Day weekend ... travel safely


Thanks! I didn't go anywhere.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Thanks! I didn't go anywhere.


I didn't go anywhere either  ... Planning on going camping close to home once the weather gets cooler 🙂


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

So what's everybody doing these days for Euro headlight adjusters?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> So what's everybody doing these days for Euro headlight adjusters?



Josh L has some FS.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

cholland_ said:


> So what's everybody doing these days for Euro headlight adjusters?


They ship DHL _fast_.

heritagepartscentre.com/uk/headlight-adjusting-screw


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

cholland_ said:


> So what's everybody doing these days for Euro headlight adjusters?


 If your screws are still OK, and you just need the brittle-as-porcelain cups... BMW parts fit those well - and, are much better black plastic. A LOT friendlier to assemble.
Part# 63-12-1-378-369 (is for E30, E32, E34.)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> They ship DHL _fast_.
> 
> heritagepartscentre.com/uk/headlight-adjusting-screw



Heck ya - just ordered some of these, so hopefully my low beam will stop floppin' around :thumbup:

Now, all I have to deal with is the newly leaking fuel line. And then valve that dropped out of my freshly-rebuilt cylinder head with 111km on it and blew up my engine


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Haven't been here in a LONG while!

I still have my 87 16V, going on 11 years as of Nov. 1st. I had it parked at a friend's yard for last winter and was only able to pick it up last weekend (after 10 months). Popped the battery in, filled tires and drove the 60 miles home at some high speeds 

Still love these cars 

Oh, and coming up on 20 years here on the 'tex!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes rocco’s can be fun and addictive haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just checking in. Haven't stopped by in months. I realized I forgot to call echassin back when he called me a month or two ago.....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Things move a lot slower 'round here lately.

Any updates on the SciroTTo, Eric?

Hi, Daun!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Any updates on the SciroTTo, Eric?


Well, yes, there are!

You may have missed it because I unceremoniously (re)named the car and its corresponding build thread "1979 Scirocco 225Q": https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9433395-1979-Scirocco-225Q.

I'm stuck for now until I get the wheels, at which point I can position the Rabbit arches and things will move along better.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone (in the USA at least). 🍻


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone (in the USA at least). 🍻





echassin said:


> Well, yes, there are!
> 
> You may have missed it because I unceremoniously (re)named the car and its corresponding build thread "1979 Scirocco 225Q": 1979 Scirocco 225Q.
> 
> I'm stuck for now until I get the wheels, at which point I can position the Rabbit arches and things will move along better.


Why yes, I did miss that. 

Also, a (somewhat) interesting tidbit - your Vortex join date was exactly my 30th birthday! 

🍻



Iroczgirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone (in the USA at least). 🍻


Cheers!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Damn, chit-chat died! 

Any VW parts gurus still visiting? Trying to solve a puzzle on the wife's '09 JSW....
Looking to retrofit a multifunction steering wheel. Her car has a 1K0-953-549-BR steering column electronics module ("midline" version -so, not MFSW compatible.) My research says that she'll need a 1K0-953-549-BS to replace it (to get MFSW support.) This is based on Ross-Tech's page documenting all of the steering column electronics modules for the MkV. 
This part# is hard to find (unless I want to pony up stupid $$ for a new one from VW.) 
Is there anything in the supercession tree that replaces the -BS?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1991 - The Year Punk Broke.

In one of the extras, they flash a silver MK1 in the background.

Here's a ****ty YT video, where you can barely see the MK1 @ 4:01 mark.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Damn, chit-chat died!
> 
> Any VW parts gurus still visiting? Trying to solve a puzzle on the wife's '09 JSW....
> Looking to retrofit a multifunction steering wheel. Her car has a 1K0-953-549-BR steering column electronics module ("midline" version -so, not MFSW compatible.) My research says that she'll need a 1K0-953-549-BS to replace it (to get MFSW support.) This is based on Ross-Tech's page documenting all of the steering column electronics modules for the MkV.
> ...


I don't have ETKA. I am checking online. 

I don't see 1K0953549BS listed on the VW parts sites I checked but there are two used ones on eBay, both from Lithuania.









1K0953549BS | eBay


Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



www.ebay.com





The VWOA site and others I checked don't even list the BR or BS as superseded part numbers.






Volkswagen Parts like 1K0953549BR


Volkswagen Parts like 1K0953549BR. Our catalog includes 10877164 Products in 89 categories.



parts.vw.com










Volkswagen Parts like 1K0953549BS


Volkswagen Parts like 1K0953549BS. Our catalog includes 10877164 Products in 89 categories.



parts.vw.com





Remove the suffixes and search for 1K0953549 and they show this:





__





1K0953549 - Electric. Modul - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Genuine Volkswagen Part # 1K0953549 (1K0-953-549, 1K0953549A) - Electric. Modul



parts.vw.com






Parts Center | Car Pros Volkswagen of San Bernardino | Search Results | VW of San Bernardino (vwsb.com)

Parts Center | Car Pros Volkswagen of San Bernardino | Search Results | VW of San Bernardino (vwsb.com)

Remove the suffixes and search for 1K0953549 and they show these:

Parts Center | Car Pros Volkswagen of San Bernardino | Search Results | VW of San Bernardino (vwsb.com)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I had a conversation via FB with Mr. Canfield about this (because he's a VW parts guy.) 
Apparently, both the -BR and -BS supersede to a -CC - so, that gives me one more part number. 
And, searching fleabay for _that_ part also leads into a -CH as a per-fleabay-listing interchange. So, now I have options.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> I had a conversation via FB with Mr. Canfield about this (because he's a VW parts guy.)
> Apparently, both the -BR and -BS supersede to a -CC - so, that gives me one more part number.
> And, searching fleabay for _that_ part also leads into a -CH as a per-fleabay-listing interchange. So, now I have options.


Yes,
If you search using the base part number, 1K0953549, you will find all revisions on eBay. You will find all of the revisions still available on VW parts sites.

I would get the 1K0953549BS because you know that one will work. A later revision might not have the capability to use a multifunction steering wheel.

You could look them up on 7zap, but that may not show the capabilities or may be incorrect.

Using the Phaeton as a reference, the steering controller and clock spring have a few revisions but not all work the same. I bought a brand new Bentley Continental steering controller with clock spring from a member here. I found out that the Bentley Continental parts did not have the wiring for a heated steering wheel that is standard in the North American Phaeton. TPMS controllers also have different revisions. The earlier and later revisions are for different TPMS sensors so buying an incorrect TPMS controller would also require buying 5 new TPMS sensors to match.
Other TPMS controllers are for the later frequency and might not even work at all. They will all plug in and you can probably talk to them all and set the coding via VCDS, but they won't work. VCDS will show no faults but they won't work with the car.

-OE


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

The frozen lake is expanding into my parking spot. I don't need to drive anywhere for the next few days, so it's just funny.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Timbo, Glad to see you're enjoying the Cold weather in Colorado ⛄


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Timbo, that's awesome


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy Christmas!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas 🎄 from the Gulf coast of Florida 🏖


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

To the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Butcher said:


> To the Pacific Northwest.


Ditto!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry New Year everyone! Hope 2021 is better than 2020...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year 🍻 🎉 ... This year is will be than 2020 🎇


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Andrew the Blond likes the Hot Wheels as much as his big brother does:




















Katie's Jetta (we bought this fall 2019, she likes it a LOT more than the Passat), finally undergoing rust repair (yay, warranty!)
Two new fenders, left outer rocker panel replaced. And, I bought a hood (because, with the body shop liking me, and selling it At Cost (<$300!), well, yeah!)) 





































All back together, wetsand & rub in progress:











Finally got some work done on the basement bathroom last month. Kinda helped that I had to pause my side business for December, due to Katie's car in the shop, her driving mine, and me in a service loaner. If I don't have _my_ wagon, I can't carry ladders. Makes network cabling kinda hard to do... 
So, I finally tweaked the frame for the funky corner vanity (an L cabinet, on a very uneven floor) down there, made some new legs, and.. it's starting to look like an Actual Cabinet! 
More work next weekend (hopefully), pics to follow on that.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Chris!

Interesting that the rust repair is being done under warrantee. Like a recall? So there's a threshold where manufacturers will admit the rust was too quick?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

12 year corrosion warranty against "perforation." That rocker was, ah, quite perforated. 
And, the fenders on the MkV are well-known for rotting out at the top of the wheel openings. So, there's that. 

It was ugly. Now it's not. And, they have a guy that does paintless-dent removal (I've known him for a good 25 years, absolute wizard he is), who's taking out the dings today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Excellent news, Chris! So great to be able to start from scratch there...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Glad to see they're taking care of that repair Chris. I had my fenders replaced on my MKV GLI under warranty, and the rear right quarter panel repaired TWICE under warranty, but VW drew the line on repairing my rear passenger door when it rusted through. I had to elevate the issue up as high as possible and they finally replaced the whole door. If they had just repaired the rust bubble when it first started, it would have cost them a lot less.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's the thing about rust - you can't really "fix" it. Cover it up, kick the problem down the road, sure. But, the only _real_ repair is replacement. 
So, if they had simply authorized replacement of the door from the get-go....

I'll admit, the whole process was painful. Took a month from "inspection" to "authorized". Then another 4 weeks to settle things regarding what shop I wanted it repaired at. Then parts were ordered. The side showed up real quick. The fenders took about 2.5 months to get here. 🤷‍♂️ 
Add in a few weeks for the body shop to get in on the schedule, and.... 6 months from "have it looked at" to "it's finally in the shop."


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> but VW drew the line on repairing my rear passenger door when it rusted through. I had to elevate the issue up as high as possible and they finally replaced the whole door. If they had just repaired the rust bubble when it first started, it would have cost them a lot less.


 Crap, I didn't know you can do that. They denied my GTI for door rust too (started near the front of the doors, under the trim-same place on every door). Said it was a Passat thing, but not a GTI thing. They did do well on the fender replacement and rocker clean and paint years ago though. My 12 years is passed now, so I have to fix it myself.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Finally brought Katie's car back home Wednesday. With everything done, the car looks about 10 years younger. Wife is happy.  
Also installed a MkV GTI multifunction steering wheel (her original wheel was, ah, quite worn - and, she wanted buttons), and replace the driver's seat (heater didn't work. This one does.) 

I'm _really_ happy with the work that our body shop did. Same with what Joe did for dents - I've known him for a good 25 years, and he's an absolute wizard at that craft. Zero holes added to the car. 

And, Katie has her car back.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi everyone. Some folks on here may remember me from many years ago. Just saying hello after my long absence. 
Obligatory Scirocco pic.








Sadly without a Rocco these days. Or any car for that matter.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hey all - 
Non-Scirocco but still a classic VW question: A good friend has an '84 Cabby Wolfsburg, completely stock. It's a fun summer car but he pretty much dailies in warm months. He's probably going to have more highway driving in the future and the gearing for highway cruising is less than ideal. He's heard there is a simple 5th gear swap that can be done, but neither of us know annnnnything about this. I'm sure some of you have knowledge about this stuff. Any help? Is it that simple or is this a whole transmission swap?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

He can keep his gearbox and swap the 5th gear set. AFAIK it can be done without removing the drivetrain, by lowering it just enough so the 5th gear housing will clear the bottom lip of the inner wheel well. I'm not sure what the preferred gear ratio is, someone else will need to chime in.

It'll still be a big job for the uninitiated and he might be better off keeping things as-is. Plus, I daily-ed a stock GTI for years without adverse effects, just some deafness and tinnitus.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Dr Dub, why no car?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If you take off the housing, be extremely careful that the shift rod does not come off. A sure way to cause the other shifter parts to fall out. You'll need to remove the transmission to get that rubiks cube back together.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Spring around the corner, so it’s almost time to start fooling with my Rocco, haven’t driven it in couple years. I really wanna go electronic ignition, and have probably 98% of the stuff to complete it, but having too many projects and procrastinating gets the best of me. I have to admit I need help lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Butcher said:


> If you take off the housing, be extremely careful that the shift rod does not come off. A sure way to cause the other shifter parts to fall out. You'll need to remove the transmission to get that rubiks cube back together.


This ^^^. 

When I did my GTI's gearbox years ago, I recall that Bentley gave this exact warning but _after_ you need it, something like: "go ahead and remove the 5th gear housing now [which I did]... [long pause]... but don't let the shift rod come out or you're ufcked. You won't be able to engage reverse to lock 5th gear and you won't be able to get the bolt off".

So I pulled out the shift rod. I was lucky enough to snake it back in, and I could've made a fixture to hold 5th gear while loosening the bolt, but what a PIA!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Young E,

When you get to be an old fart like me, you read and re-read and re-read the directions first. Then you buy all of the parts needed and a few spares "just in case".

As that surfer dude on _The Red Green Show _put it when he resorted to reading the directions, think of reading the directions as "cheating" so your man card stays intact.

-OE


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

echassin said:


> ...snip...I'm not sure what the preferred gear ratio is, someone else will need to chime in.


 Thanks Eric (and all)! My friend has poked around is seeing something about an "020" gear. Does this ring a bell? He's not looking for HUGE changes, just to lower the RPMs a bit for highway. He's definitely NOT doing this himself.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Thanks Eric (and all)! My friend has poked around is seeing something about an "020" gear. Does this ring a bell? He's not looking for HUGE changes, just to lower the RPMs a bit for highway. He's definitely NOT doing this himself.


I think what he'd be looking for is .745 Diesel 5th from an 020. Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> I think what he'd be looking for is .745 Diesel 5th from an 020. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Passed this along. THANKS! You guys are the best.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

The .71 gear is harder to find and that works even better.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Yes, as others have said, the Mk1s all used 020 transmissions (as opposed to 02J, 02A, 02J, etc.)

Depending on the driving he is doing, it might be worth a "selective rebuild." Dan Bubb did one on my Mk2 Scirocco 16V after I blew up the differential rivets. I ended up going with an .80 5th gear and a 3.94 FD, which really was great with the 16V engine. I originally had the 2Y with the 0.91 5th gear, so it was a nice change.

Here is a great reference chart for locating codes and parts:






VW Tranny Code Chart


Source for VW transaxle rebiult units, technical info.




www.zelek.com





Good luck!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

It's really sad to see the Vortex forums now compared to what they used to be.

But how about something cheerful?

Cincy is only a couple months away.  (June 4-6, 2021)


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

vwdaun said:


> ... how about something cheerful?
> 
> Cincy is only a couple months away.  (June 4-6, 2021)



Awesome, the best news I have read in this thread this year 👍👍👍


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit-chat...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I remember when this thread was so active - it would get a couple of new pages per day. But I do enjoy that it's the same thread all these years later!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Spring is here. All four of them, actually.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That is awesome! 

Which car is getting the H&Rs?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

cuppie said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Which car is getting the H&Rs?


The 'Rocco!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> The 'Rocco!


About time! The thing looks ridiculous at stock ride height!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I liked looking up at the sky when I was driving.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Non Scirocco question: Do any of you have a MkIV Bentley? I am fixing up a 2004 Jetta for someone and it has a transmission issue, that appears to not be a transmission issue. What I need is either a transmission wiring diagram, or easier, where on the computer the N93 solenoid connections go (they are pins #2 & 8 and might also be called EPC power and ground). I would also need to know when looking at the computer's plug, where they are, or where #1 is. 
I have tried this in the O1M forum and also VWVotex FB page and all I've gotten is stuff I've already read and tested on the transmission side. I so want to destroy this car at this point, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Spring is here. All four of them, actually.
> View attachment 81208


Grumblegrumblegrumble: I ordered Bilstein struts along with the springs. They were supposed to ship around 4/22. I checked my order and it says the expected ship date is now 9/21. That's not a typo: September 2021. I emailed ECS to find out what the deal is. I've been waiting on the struts so I can take the car in to get the clutch and strut mounts replaced. GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Grumblegrumblegrumble: I ordered Bilstein struts along with the springs. They were supposed to ship around 4/22. I checked my order and it says the expected ship date is now 9/21. That's not a typo: September 2021. I emailed ECS to find out what the deal is. I've been waiting on the struts so I can take the car in to get the clutch and strut mounts replaced. GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


I hear you! I recently ordered a rear hitch and bike rack from eTrailer.com. When I placed the order, the rack was due to ship 5/14. When I went back to check the status, it was due to ship on 12/27. Yep, December. Sounds like the global supply chain slowdown is here!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> I hear you! I recently ordered a rear hitch and bike rack from eTrailer.com. When I placed the order, the rack was due to ship 5/14. When I went back to check the status, it was due to ship on 12/27. Yep, December. Sounds like the global supply chain slowdown is here!


You should be so lucky !! 
International mail I had been tracking spent 5 months @ Chicago mail centre, ended up having the sender contact the postal service and have the package sent back to him, still waiting for some sort of "normal "service to return ( may be quite some time yet...  )


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I got Scirocco parts I ordered on March 27 from a seller in Latvia. (oe245) I received one on Saturday and one on Monday. They were both from Classic Parts. Both were linkage parts. One was a 171711051C and the other was a 171711586A . The shipping was a bit much and I clicked on the Buy It Now button for the first one before I noticed he had another linkage bit I wanted. He didn't combine shipping but I didn't ask him if he would.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

USPS acceptance of international parcels is broken, and it has been for a while. Use DHL when possible. DHL used to be the bad option! Shipments get stuck in those international acceptance centers. They get lost.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Chit.
> Chat.
> Chit, Chat.
> ChitChatchitchat
> ...


NecroPost, resurrected from 2009

Hello everybody!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Remember when this thread had 20+ posts a day?

<sigh>


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

scirocco*joe said:


> Remember when this thread had 20+ posts a day?
> 
> <sigh>


Yes.. and remember when this many rocs would show up for a simple Sunday gathering in Sacramento - some of us coming from the opposite end of the state? That's Potterman in the foreground..


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

Hey, this was the gtg that Nate and I hosted so many moons ago!



KevinC said:


> Yes.. and remember when this many rocs would show up for a simple Sunday gathering in Sacramento - some of us coming from the opposite end of the state? That's Potterman in the foreground..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, time just isn't my friend anymore.

I haven't driven a Scirocco in a while...but I could if I had the time.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vlksdragon said:


> Hey, this was the gtg that Nate and I hosted so many moons ago!


FYI, I still have the chrome Scirocco bumpers on my Mk1 that you sold me at Bonelli in 2011. Time flies!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I drove my Scirocco for 14+ hours this weekend. It was great!

I had one minor problem - the oil light/buzzer was going on for 0.5 seconds, every 4 seconds. I pulled up the Bentley on my phone and did the oil pressure sender checks, but they weren’t the problem. So I removed the cluster, took the speedometer off, and took the oil pressure control unit out of the back. There was a splotch of flux on one corner of the microchip, so I scraped it off with a screwdriver. After re-assembly, it works great!


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

vlksdragon said:


> Hey, this was the gtg that Nate and I hosted so many moons ago!


YO!! Indeed! I think I remember the exact date - January 8th, 2000. How scary is that? Pretty sure it happened on the same day as the "Music City Miracle" NFL playoff game. Just checked the metadata on the ancient digital photo and it shows January 10th, but that ain't right, gotta be the 8th.

Here's another gem - also January 2000 - scirocco.org gang invades the annual New Dimensions show in Santa Clara CA. A year or two later, we had 38 Sciroccos at the show, and edged out the Corrado boys for most represented model - they were PISSED!! I think they had like 36, it was very close.

I took this pic with my first digital camera, a very early model from Kodak that took 640x480 pics and recorded them to 1.44mb floppy disks. Holy carp we've come a long ways in 2 decades..


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys!!! Just wanted to drop in and introduce myself. My names Christian! I’m from CT. My New-to-me Scirocco will be here Monday! Original car but kind of a barn find. Thankfully it’s a documented 2 owner car but it does need some body work. 88 16V in red. Figured I’d try to keep the thread alive as a newcomer to it. I’m 24 as well so totally new to the scirocco game. 
my father had one in 91, it was a 88 with 60k miles. He owned it for two weeks (says it was his favorite car of the 30+ he’s owned) and flipped it 8 times on rt.9 . Walked away without a scratch. Glad to continue the family scirocco history and I am SO pumped


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

here is the car getting loaded up this morning. It was about four hours from me and the guy selling was getting hounded my 10+ people within an hour so I paid for it in full via PayPal lol.


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

Really excited !!!


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Where did you drive to pick it up? I’m in NY. Running and driving car? Congrats and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

jimmyspirits said:


> Where did you drive to pick it up? I’m in NY. Running and driving car? Congrats and good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea running and driving. Two owner documented car mechanically excellent per the owner. Cosmetically needs work. Car is in Maine, im in CT but it got posted I knew it would not last so I bought it eight unseen through PayPal& it’ll be here mondat


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Subaru impreza STi said:


> Yea running and driving. Two owner documented car mechanically excellent per the owner. Cosmetically needs work. Car is in Maine, im in CT but it got posted I knew it would not last so I bought it eight unseen through PayPal& it’ll be here mondat


Very Nice!! Where was it posted? How much if you don’t mind? Where in Connecticut are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Subaru impreza STi said:


> It was about four hours from me and the guy selling was getting hounded my 10+ people within an hour so I paid for it in full via PayPal lol.


Seems to the be the thing lately. I lost out on one in CT recently (I'm in Maine). Would have gladly PayPal'd to get it too. Nice looking car, from the rear anyway.


----------



## DelEd (Sep 2, 2017)

Welcome to the insane asylum. I was 26 when I bought my 88 new off the dealers showroom floor. They let me drive it through the big sliding doors. I popped the clutch, stalled and let it roll out to the parking lot! 😊


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullantf (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase. What a strange market we're in. There are quite a few of us with these in the Hartford area.
Join the Connecticut Volkswagen Association and come to a few shows.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

DelEd said:


> Welcome to the insane asylum. I was 26 when I bought my 88 new off the dealers showroom floor. They let me drive it through the big sliding doors. I popped the clutch, stalled and let it roll out to the parking lot!


And I thought you were younger Ed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

scirocco*joe said:


> FYI, I still have the chrome Scirocco bumpers on my Mk1 that you sold me at Bonelli in 2011. Time flies!


That's awesome! I remember you came a long way to get them, so I'm definitely glad they worked out for you.

One of these days, if I ever finish my '75, I'll get back down to the next "Bonelli" gtg.....


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

mullantf said:


> Congrats on the purchase. What a strange market we're in. There are quite a few of us with these in the Hartford area.
> Join the Connecticut Volkswagen Association and come to a few shows.


Do you know where I can get parts fast? Need lots of body parts and trim etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Scirocco parts fast?

That has never been a thing, at least not in the USA.

You can find chassis parts relatively easy but not interior or body parts.

Scirocco 16V parts are even rarer. The only MK1 with rear disks or the 16V engine.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Subaru impreza STi said:


> Do you know where I can get parts fast? Need lots of body parts and trim etc.


It's going to be a good bit of searching, as Eric has indicated, but there were a lot of Mk2s produced, so if it is not 16V specific, it will be easier to find.

Do you have a complete list of parts needed?


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

scirocco*joe said:


> It's going to be a good bit of searching, as Eric has indicated, but there were a lot of Mk2s produced, so if it is not 16V specific, it will be easier to find.
> 
> Do you have a complete list of parts needed?


Essentially I need the entire cosmetics of the exterior. Doors, front bumper, hood, black side trim, fender flares or whatever they call the wheel arch flares. Everyrhing…oh and the damn hatch is stuck shut. First it wouldn’t stay closed so I turned the key to “lock” it and now it won’t unlock. Also need 1 tear drop center cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The tear drop wheels were used on other VWs like the GTI 16V, the Jetta GLI 16V and eventually the Cabriolet. I think they were reserved for VWs with the 16V engine at first. They came with different tear colors on the Cabriolet. I gave away my tear drop wheels a long time ago. I should have kept them. A few years ago, you could get the wheels brand new but they didn't have the anthracite tears. I haven't seen new caps for sale since I started looking years ago. You can get ratty old caps with corroded lock screws. You can get refinished wheels (at places like Wheel Collision Center) but the caps are not listed.

The hatch lock cylinder jambs easily if you aren't paying attention. It's easier to unstick it than it is to explain how to unstick it.

I have power door locks so I am not sure if the manual hatch can be unlocked by turning the key clockwise.

I do know that they are both unlocked in the* (---) *position.

If you have power door locks, you need to use a key if the doors are locked, even if the cylinder is in the "unlocked position".

The unlocked position is counter-clockwise to *(---) *but it won't open if you have power door locks and the driver's door is locked. Unlock the driver's door and if the battery is charged, it should unlock the hatch, the gas door and the passenger door. Then you can press in on the cylinder in the* (---) *position without a key and open the hatch.

If you have power door locks and just want to open the hatch without unlocking the doors, you turn the key clockwise. When it gets to *( ∕ ) * it will stop. You can then press it in and open the hatch.

*Don't press while turning.* If you turn the key and press at the same time, it can stick.

You can press in on the key when it's in the * (---) *position if you have manual door locks or the *( ∕ ) *position with power door locks. 

If it's stuck try putting the key in it and turning it counter-clockwise to* (---) *or back to locked* ( I ).*


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I found someone selling a pair of mk2 16v's here in Mass. Thought you guys might want to check it out- [2,1987 vw scirocco 16v one black one champagne (projects)]


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Labor Day 🇺🇲

I will getting parts and working on my VW's 😎


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Just popping in to say Hi and move this up the list, been stuck in Syracuse NY for the past 2 weeks,


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought a Bug because I need more projects in my life.


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

Have to sell my scirocco. The body needs to be completely re done and I don’t have the time or resources right now to do it. I have many other cars and this ones off site from me. Hopefully I can find a nice home for it. Don’t want to let it go to the crusher or someone who will use for parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

tmechanic said:


> Just popping in to say Hi and move this up the list, been stuck in Syracuse NY for the past 2 weeks,


Lucky it’s not snowing yet LOL. Daughter went to school there. Not my favorite place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Non Scirocco question: Do any of you have a MkIV Bentley? I am fixing up a 2004 Jetta for someone and it has a transmission issue, that appears to not be a transmission issue. What I need is either a transmission wiring diagram, or easier, where on the computer the N93 solenoid connections go (they are pins #2 & 8 and might also be called EPC power and ground). I would also need to know when looking at the computer's plug, where they are, or where #1 is.
> I have tried this in the O1M forum and also VWVotex FB page and all I've gotten is stuff I've already read and tested on the transmission side. I so want to destroy this car at this point, it's driving me nuts.


Ok so I have a Bentley for the earlier Jetta. What you really need is a vcds to find out what is really going on. I’ll take a pic of the diagram for you this evening. Valve body solenoid is probably sticking. I’m having problems with the 01m as well, no engagement at all since valve body and harness change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

We were just taking about this stuff Mark. The 01M woes. Remember them well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

jimmyspirits said:


> We were just taking about this stuff Mark. The 01M woes. Remember them well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tho I have an 02M manual ready to go I haven’t given up yet! Old valve body I had R-1-2 and now can’t move the car in neutral which I understand can happen. G68/G38/valve body abs harness new yet nothing yet. Last ditch effort is check continuity in harness and fill level at temp. VCDS shows all good. No codes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Good luck brother. May the force be with you LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

jimmyspirits said:


> Good luck brother. May the force be with you LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Camping at Fort De Soto Beach county park, Florida today 🏖
In a Chinook ... not a Helicopter, an RV 🏁


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

Sciroccos fone


----------



## Subaru impreza STi (Mar 25, 2012)

Gone* 
Wish I bought a nicer one originally x


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Subaru impreza STi said:


> Sciroccos fone


I know what you did there but I think I have a Nokia Scirocco phone.

(Mine may be a different model but the Nokia Scircocco was the same thing.)

It was a POS when it was new and is no longer usable anywhere with G4 or G5. I don't remember if it was even a world phone. It was over $1K around 2008 when I bought and used it overseas.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

So. I'll ask this here since I get more MkIV questions answered here than on that forum. Where the hell is the side impact sensor? It is either bad, or the connector is corroded. But since I can't find it I can't do anything. I have Googled to no avail and asked online. I've gotten under the seat, in the door and at base of B pillar. Unless I'm blind, it's not there.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> So. I'll ask this here since I get more MkIV questions answered here than on that forum. Where the hell is the side impact sensor? It is either bad, or the connector is corroded. But since I can't find it I can't do anything. I have Googled to no avail and asked online. I've gotten under the seat, in the door and at base of B pillar. Unless I'm blind, it's not there.


Do you have the Bentley manual on CD that you load on your PC but only works on XP or Windows 2000?

It may be a long shot, but my Phaeton Bentley manual has a list with links to parts.

The list shows the parts and where they are located on the car.

Not all parts are pictured but you may get lucky.

The Bentley also has a list of connectors and where they are located at the beginning of the electrical section. That's even in the paperback version.

You look in the Current Flow Diagrams (wiring diagrams), find the impact sensor and note its connector. The Bentley connector list will tell you approximately where that connector is located.

I never get good results on any search engine much less Google unless I search for the part number. Did you try that?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Do you have the Bentley manual on CD that you load on your PC but only works on XP or Windows 2000?
> 
> I never get good results on any search engine much less Google unless I search for the part number. Did you try that?


No, it's not my car. It's a friend's. Yeah, I tried that and with the code VCDS gives.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Approximate locations based on 2004 Golf. 

electrical parts for airbag - Golf/R32/GTI/Rabbit(GO) [USA 2004 year] (7zap.com)

#1 may or may not be the sensor::

fasteners - Golf/R32/GTI/Rabbit(GO) [USA 2004 year] (7zap.com)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Approximate locations based on 2004 Golf.
> 
> electrical parts for airbag - Golf/R32/GTI/Rabbit(GO) [USA 2004 year] (7zap.com)
> 
> ...


And it also may be it. It's semi vague on location, but on the first link it appears to be #9. Looks like I'm taking the inner steel panel off the door now and checking behind there. I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Well yesterday I went on a small rod trip, from home Tampa Bay area to Orlando to visit my old job in the parts department at a VW dealership in Orlando it was fun visit, it has been 3 years since I left there - thanks Carl 😎


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I finally found that damned sensor. I was buying a part off a guy that runs a VW shop and I asked him and turns out it's under the carpet to the left front of the seat. Was right there, got one from a junkyard today and worked perfectly.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Well yesterday I went on a small rod trip, from home Tampa Bay area to Orlando to visit my old job in the parts department at a VW dealership in Orlando it was fun visit, it has been 2 years since I left there - thanks Carl 😎


Cool!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the things I did during my visit to the VW dealership, above was check the history of my most recent VW purchase a 1981 Mk1 Scirocco shell in North Carolina 😎


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> One of the things I did during my visit to the VW dealership, above was check the history of my most recent VW purchase a 1981 Mk1 Scirocco shell in North Carolina 😎


Anything interesting pop up?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Unfortunately no, no recalls, the build date at Karmann is 21.03.1981 and the sale date in America was 13.07.1981 in Lancaster, PA.
This Scirocco has moved around a little bit : PA, FL, NC, with a Georgia title and now back FL (Florida).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I wonder how close it got to the end of Mk1 production. The Mk2 came out in 1981 in Europe.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure on how close this 81 Mk1 Scirocco, was to end of production. Maybe someday there will be a thread here that keeps track of 81 Sciroccos and when they were built.

The first Mk2 Scirocco, I saw Germany was a Green GTi with the 1.6 Herron engine in it, February 1981.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Non Scirocco, events today :

A) Worked on my Daily, 02 Jetta wagon. Wiring issues related to Headlights, now fixed.
B) Then left home in a Ford Chinook RV and went to the Beach, currently camping near by overnight at Fort DeSoto Park, Florida.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

California 16v said:


> Not sure on how close this 81 Mk1 Scirocco, was to end of production. Maybe someday there will be a thread here that keeps track of 81 Sciroccos and when they were built.
> 
> The first Mk2 Scirocco, I saw Germany was a Green GTi with the 1.6 Herron engine in it, February 1981.


Would think S1 1981 production would have been winding down around August, however as they are being built in Osnabruck instead of Wolfsburg they may have been running parallel assembly lines. I have seen somewhere a pic of cabrio's & Scirocco's in assembly ( cant remember if there was any S 1's in the pic tho ) Doug T would likely know....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I talked to DougT about Mk1 Scirocco production. He said that the Mk1 Scirocco was built for the USA until the end of July 1981 at Karmann, but they may have continued building them for other markets after that, even though Mk2 Scirocco start in August 1981.


----------



## JDel1322 (Jun 1, 2017)

Has anyone seen any MK1 shells in FL? I have been looking for awhile now but no luck.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mk1 Scirocco shells can be found in Florida, but like you I have not seen any lately and I live in the Tampa area. I recently bought an 81 Mk1 Scirocco, non "S" shell in North Carolina that was titled in Florida, before it was sold to guy I bought it from.


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

JDel1322 said:


> Has anyone seen any MK1 shells in FL? I have been looking for awhile now but no luck.


How clean a shell do you want ? Restore it or race car build ?


----------



## JDel1322 (Jun 1, 2017)

tuiterwyk said:


> How clean a shell do you want ? Restore it or race car build ?


Looking for shell that is decent enough to put on the road. Everything I’ve found here in South Florida is rusted to poop.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Heya everyone, out of lurk (is it called lurk if you haven't even been around? Would that be "ghost" mode? I dunno...) or whatever mode... I'm still alive, lol. It's been a rough couple of years as I can imagine it has been for many others out there. One day at a time I guess. Had some health issues, nothing serious but still issues... just a lot of general "life kicking you in the ass" lately. Some good things too, most importantly, my beloved Beetle that got rear-ended a few years ago is now back on the road! After a long fight with insurance companies, etc... I finally bought the car back, and it looked like this: 








Damage isn't really that bad, so I decided to fix it. The main motivator was a guy semi-local to me had a complete Turbo S rear bumper for sale and it was in the same color. (this was of course after I bought a complete parts Beetle in black....also the bumper cost more than the whole other car!!!) so I purchased that and got to work. The parts car fortunately had just got a whole new set of black seats so I yanked those out and swapped out my grey seats that were pretty knackered.

Learned how to use a stud welder and puller...









Some filler, prime, paint, and test fitting about 4 thousand times... also replaced the rear crash bar with a beefy Bosal euro tow bar setup, you might notice the notch cut out of the rear valence..  I wasn't happy about doing that but I also wanted to add a tow bar to this car... on a standard bumper you only need a small cut on the bottom of the cover that you can't see from behind.










Not long after, some doofus in the neighborhood reported me to the city for having a non-registered car parked in the front lawn so it was a mad rush to finish the car and get it inspected, which the local inspection location in Columbus was booked solid for 6 months, so I had to drive 80 miles to get it inspected in time. But all is good now and I am back to daily driving it. Which is great because the GTI decided to blow up it's turbo so it's been down for a while and probably won't get touched until next year. I have also needed to do a few "forced upgrades" to the Beetle, like replacing the entire charge pipe system with new and upgrading the intercooler, removing all the EGR equipment and gutting the intake manifold, and I have a new FWD Audi TT rear beam that I need to strip and rebuild and swap out eventually to replace my bent rear beam.

Anyway, besides never-ending car projects, I have been working on motorcycles for some extra side money, and have acquired a few "extra" bikes that I will need to eventually deal with.

Hopefully I will be around a little more, I need some motivation.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I do not know about the rest of you, but I cannot see any of the pics.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Bother, think I fixed 'em now...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Works now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

It’s still my daily driver, and it’s been doing well. My new commute is 14-18 miles, depending on what way I take.

I can choose the interstate at 65mph but is the longest, the state highway at 55mph with some lights, or the arterial road at 40mph with a bunch of lights but it’s the shortest distance.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I went to my first VW car show in Florida last Saturday, only one Scirocco was there an 87 16v in new Silver paint with 17 or 18 inch wheels  I'm planning on having one of my Sciroccos really to go to shoes early next year, with closer to stock wheel size on it 😎


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

California 16v said:


> I went to my first VW car show in Florida last Saturday, only one Scirocco was there an 87 16v in new Silver paint with 17 or 18 inch wheels  I'm planning on having one of my Sciroccos really to go to shoes early next year, with closer to stock wheel size on it 😎


@California 16v Randall, was that Bug Jam ? My dad was there with his bus. I almost dragged the Mk1 down but too much else going on.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to see the New Beetle back on the road!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to see the New Beetle back on the road!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

tuiterwyk said:


> @California 16v Randall, was that Bug Jam ? My dad was there with his bus. I almost dragged the Mk1 down but too much else going on.


No it was Fixxfest #17 at the FIRM, Keystone Heights Airport (42J) south of Starke east of Waldo Florida


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone 🦃


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

+1


----------



## Adabert (Sep 15, 2010)

Volkswagen ID.Scirocco GTS: 

too bad this is only virtual  

Resurgent VW Scirocco GTS Becomes Timeless Member of Zero Emission ID. Family


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Camping at the Beach tonight 🏖 in a Chinook RV 🌜


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Welp, winter hath rolled in this weekend. 
So, Scirocco tucked away for her hibernation period, snow tires are on the wagons, and the garage has been rearranged. Engage Winter Mode!


----------



## patbastard (Sep 24, 2017)

Sure glad I tucked my new scirocco in before all the tornados rolled in.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Pretty tragic but unless it's under ground, I do not think anyplace was safe.


----------



## patbastard (Sep 24, 2017)

I was out of town but in the path of one of the many tornados on Friday night. Nothing too bad other than some down branches on my property.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes those tornadoes were bad, glad your place was ok afterwards

Camping at the Beach tonight, at Fort De Soto Park, Florida in Ford Chinook RV 🏖 

New area, than where I have camped in the past have water on both sides of me instead of just one side like the previous visits.


----------



## Fohaley (Nov 18, 2016)

I've got what's starting to be a rust bucket of a '87 Scirocco. Trying to get an engine built for it sometime soonish............


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently traveling to San Jose (SJC) California on Delta airlines. At present awaiting the flight to California in Atlanta (ATL) Georgia at the airport.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone🎄

Go drive your Scirocco sometime today 🇩🇪


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

On my way home from San Jose, California left last night 11:25pm local time. I'm currently in Atlanta airport ATL awaiting my next flight to Tampa, Florida at 8:30am today. The current flight that I'm waiting has been delayed twice already, hopefully I'm not here all day. Especially since the next flight is only is 1 hour from ATL to TPA 🛫


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Made it home to Florida, good be with the cats of my house again 🐅🐆


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New Year from Florida 🎉

May this Year be better than the last one 🚗


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit.. Happy New Year! Chat...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## redrocco1v2 (Sep 4, 2016)

Heyyy @TheTimob!!!! Someone spotted your blue Country 'Roc on the road the other day and posted to Colorado Car Spotters on FB.







Been out of the watercooled/ rocco scene for a bit and have since moved to CO. Met you at Bonelli GTG some years back when you did the multi-state roadtrip in the red car. Forgot you were out this way. Would love to take a peak at the blue car sometime! I'm down in Lakewood. Cheers!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Hell yeah! I get the craziest reactions with this car - I see people taking pictures of it all the time but I rarely see them posted anywhere. Sometimes I feel like I'd be stealthier in a Ferrari or something 

My sister lives in Littleton, so I'm up there fairly often! We should do something!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Who wants to come to Cleveland? (I mean, who _doesn't _want to come to Cleveland!? AMIRITE?) 









Registered my Scirocco. The location is an old drill bit factory near downtown, which is peak-Cleveland location.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Every time I read the name "Cleveland", I always hear it how Howard the Duck said it: "Cleve-Land."


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

If anyone has Daun's cell phone: can you text him and tell him to check his PMs here? He reached out to me via FB Messenger, but I'm locked out of FB/Messenger. Thanks!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris I sent you a PM 😎


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

De-Lurk...

Holy crap what happened to the forums??? I haven't been on here in probably 9+ months. (Shame on me I know.)

Still here, still playing with Sciroccos, and still hosting Cincy June 3-5 this year. Sign-Up page isn't functional yet but hopefully in the next few days. Stay tuned.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vwdaun said:


> De-Lurk...
> 
> Holy crap what happened to the forums??? I haven't been on here in probably 9+ months. (Shame on me I know.)


Since VS bought the site member engagement has gone way down. It continued to slide once they stopped creating any new content: Vortex is now just a forum - no news articles, no insider info, no project builds, no recaps of major shows. The only content is what its members generate. And with FB, Instagram, Reddit, and many other places where enthusiasts can gather virtually, things have slowed down even more.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

A forum like this retains information better than the newer social networks. You can search for YEARS of posts on here and find all kinds of info. You can even zombie-bump a thread to the top! The only problem is that picture links can go dead over time. But I think I've been around 18,000 posts since like 2008 . I have not posted even remotely as much in the last 10 years.

Reddit only lets you get seen if you're popular (upvoted) although you can search for older posts like a forum. r/Scirocco is a mix of old and new scirocco, and it's pretty dead.

Facebook has a million different groups, so there's no central place to post. Hard to know what groups to join. Also posts really disappear after a short time.

I just plain don't understand Instagram at all.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Agreed a billion percent Timob!


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Funny, I literally just went to search for some VWV generated content (news, car features etc.) yesterday for a change of pace and couldn't find it. I liked some of the projects and to see some actual Volkswagen news on the company and upcoming cars etc. What a bummer.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hoffa said:


> Funny, I literally just went to search for some VWV generated content (news, car features etc.) yesterday for a change of pace and couldn't find it. I liked some of the projects and to see some actual Volkswagen news on the company and upcoming cars etc. What a bummer.


Google might help with that: I've put in the site URL and the topic/title/car and it sometimes spits out a link to the old article.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

But yeah, the news/builds/show coverage pieces drove people to the site. Without that, it becomes more of a "time of need" resource than anything.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Just dropping by as proof-of-life, LOL. PUNCHBUGs are gone, but the Roccs ar
e still here. Member since when? Damn I am old.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

punchbug said:


> Just dropping by as proof-of-life, LOL. PUNCHBUGs are gone, but the Roccs ar
> e still here. Member since when? Damn I am old.


Cathy I am really Excited to see you are still around after a long absence from this forum 😎
... Hopefully you will make a return to *Cincy* this year after 2 years of Covid. Now that the 🇨🇦 Border is Open again 😎


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

California 16v said:


> Cathy I am really Excited to see you are still around after a long absence from this forum 😎
> ... Hopefully you will make a return to *Cincy* this year after 2 years of Covid and to VWV because there's no excuse.


I fixed your post Randall 



vwdaun said:


> Holy crap what happened to the forums??? I haven't been on here in probably 9+ months.


Daun, are you just gonna softball it in like that?


----------



## Fohaley (Nov 18, 2016)

Picked up a new project car last week.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

echassin said:


> I fixed your post Randall
> 
> 
> 
> Daun, are you just gonna softball it in like that?


Thanks Eric


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Daun, are you just gonna softball it in like that?


The new layout of the site just plain sucks. With the rise of social media and the slow death of forums... the world has taken yet another step backwards. Honestly it's getting harder to keep in touch with everyone because there's more and more platforms to do so with.

On a brighter note, I just created a Cincy sign-up thread. Hope to see a bunch of you here in a few weeks.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

WOOOO!


----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)

Newbie here. Had an 88 Scirocco 16V For 16 years. Just bought an 85 8V. Looks to be all unmodified stock. Thrilled to be back in a Scirocco. Wish it was a 16V, but finding an unmodified one is a unicorn. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to The Nuthouse!

I recommend you start a thread for the car and put updates there (with pictures, people _love_ pictures) along with any problems you have. Traffic is admittedly not what it used to be but you'll still get useful answers.

This thread is mostly for everything _but_ Sciroccos, i.e.: your kid just potty-trained and you want the world to know, etc...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Jack Enrod said:


> Newbie here. Had an 88 Scirocco 16V For 16 years. Just bought an 85 8V. Looks to be all unmodified stock. Thrilled to be back in a Scirocco. Wish it was a 16V, but finding an unmodified one is a unicorn. Any advice is appreciated.


The 16v is a great car, but I personally have a deep love of the 8v cars. Stone knives and bear claws simple, and pretty easy to get a little extra "ooomph" out of them without spending much money. Where 'bouts are you located? Our annual Scirocco party is coming up in a couple weeks in Dayton OH if you can make it... people drive in from as far as Tampa, Colorado and Ontario Canada. (See thread stickied to the top of this forum.) We really don't care what kind of shape your car is in, it WILL be appreciated.


----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)

I am in Florida. The car is on a trailer coming from NY. Stoked to get my hands on it.


----------



## jimmyspirits (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice!! Where in NY? How’d you locate it? Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Jack Enrod said:


> I am in Florida. The car is on a trailer coming to from NY. Stoked to get my hands on it.


Congrats 👍 ... I also live in Florida, Tampa Bay and will be driving my 87 Scirocco 16v to the above mentioned Cincy Scirocco GTG a couple of weeks from now 👋

If you can't make it to this Awesome Scirocco event next month, hopefully I and other Scirocco owners in Florida can meet up with you and hang out later this year 😎


----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)

jimmyspirits said:


> Nice!! Where in NY? How’d you locate it? Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coming from Long Island. Found on Ebay.


----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)

California 16v said:


> Congrats 👍 ... I also live in Florida, Tampa Bay and will be driving my 87 Scirocco 16v to the above mentioned Cincy Scirocco GTG a couple of weeks from now 👋
> 
> If you can't make it to this Awesome Scirocco event next month, hopefully I and other Scirocco owners in Florida can meet up with you and hang out later this year 😎


Thanks. Jealous of your 16V.


----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)

Arrived yesterday. Sweet. One damn bullseye ding behind the driver’s door. That’s it. The rubber gaskets and windshield frames are like new. I have no idea how the original owner kept them pristine.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

ref. ding: btdt, pdr will get that ding out no problem like it was never there.

As for your omission of pics I am at a loss ford words, speechless. A tragic oversight of epic proportions.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Jack Enrod said:


> Arrived yesterday. Sweet. One damn bullseye ding behind the driver’s door. That’s it. The rubber gaskets and windshield frames are like new. I have no idea how the original owner kept them pristine.


Garage kept is one way.

The only bad rubber on my '88 is the hatch lock grommet and I have a new one somewhere. The Bridgestone Turanza tires I bought in '91 still look new also.


----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)




----------



## Jack Enrod (8 mo ago)

Is there a thread here to sell parts?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Scirocco Parts | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DETAILS! (sorry for yelling)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, not mine. I found the pictures on FB. I'm sure the arches would fall off at the first bump.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I assumed it was the start of a mold?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

From what I saw, that's the end product.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

oh, then ugh...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eric, 
I understand that you have a love of Monty Python, correct? You should appreciate this....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Eric,
> I understand that you have a love of Monty Python, correct?


Yessir, but doesn't_ everybody_?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

echassin said:


> Yessir, but doesn't_ everybody_?


I have not yet met someone who did not.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I always thought Monty Python was a type of snake. Are you saying it's not?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

echassin said:


> Yessir, but doesn't_ everybody_?


A fair point, sir!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> I have not yet met someone who did not.


I have. It's disturbing.


----------



## turbello18 (Nov 3, 2013)

Miss my Rocco. Posting to get my 10 in so I can see classified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrzfly (7 mo ago)

I had a black 1980 scirocco in 1996 with Callaway turbo located in NJ. Sold it in 97. I think about her often and wonder where she is.


----------



## godfather_punk (Dec 10, 2001)

Thought you all would enjoy this


https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2022/05/10/a-16-valve-engine-made-volkswagens-1987-scirocco-16v-a-true-sports-car



Kudos to the owner!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

godfather_punk said:


> Thought you all would enjoy this
> 
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2022/05/10/a-16-valve-engine-made-volkswagens-1987-scirocco-16v-a-true-sports-car
> ...


Funny enough, I know of another Gordon on the west coast who bought his Scirocco brand new in 1975 and still owns it. The Scirocco still looks brand new to this day.

"It’s been 35 years since the Tornado Red Scirocco 16V on these pages left the Karmann factory in Osnabrück, Germany. "

I was reminded by FB about our trip in 2019, where we brought our Sciroccos back to the Karmann factory in Osnabrück, Germany.

That was a wild trip.









25th Anniversary of Owning a Scirocco: Going 11/tents on...


All right, there it is: me and a buddy of mine shipped our Sciroccos to Europe. That's right both Sciroccos are now in Belgium waiting for us to pick them up and drive them. We're landing in Brussel this Sunday. It's going to be a very car-centric trip around Europe for a month. Here's some of...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Great article, that's for sure.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I think that we've all thought that the cars talk to each other when we aren't around - especially if they're parked together in a garage. 
Here's how I'm imagining this went, over the last 3-ish months: (excerpts only, of course.)

Jetta (wife's wagon), sees my Scirocco up on stands in the spring.
J: You're up on stands, and I see The Man doing things to you. What's going on?
S: Oh, my steering rack has been leaking for a few years. He took that out to get it fixed (finally.)
J: Oh, cool. Now you won't piddle?
S: Oh, I'll just piddle less.
J: Ah, I see
........
J: I see The Man doing things to you again.
S: Yeah, he's putting the rack back in. And, I'm getting some new shift linkage parts, too!
J: Oh, that sounds nice.
.......
J: You're back up in the air. Now what?
S: Well, The Man did an oil change on me 2 weeks ago. Since then, I decided to leak gear oil into a CV joint, and blew that boot out. So, he took that axle out to fix it, and fix that side of the trans.
J: Ooh. I bet he wasn't too happy about that. Sounds messy.
S: Yep. Oh, you get anything this year?
J: Um.... I got a new backup camera.
S: That's it?
J: Yeah, that's it (sad tone.)
.........
S: The Man has a laptop plugged into you. What's going on?
J: Oh, my ABS/ESP module went away. I'm not happy about that. But, The Man said that I'm going to the dealer to get that fixed.
S: Oh, that's nice.
J: Yeah, but The Man still isn't actually doing anything to me.
......
S: Hey, you haven't left the garage in a while. What's going on?
J: Oh, I missed The Man. So, I decided to spin a rod bearing! Now he needs to put an engine in me!
S: Oh, damn girl! Nice!
J: I know! Now he needs to spend a bunch of time with me, too!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's the thing- your Jetta is older now than my first Scirocco was when I bought it. It's a classic too!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Psst: It's @vwdaun's birthday today! Pass it on!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, now to add to the previous post: 
The Scirocco's shifter went a bit, ah, variable this week. Linkage is all OK, right engine mount broke. 3.5 years old, this set of mounts is. Why can nobody make engine mounts that actually last for these anymore? 
And.... right after Katie dropped off Andrew the Blond at day care yesterday morning, some asshat paying 100% attention to their phone, and 0% to their job of piloting their SUV, blew thru a red light at, oh, 40+mph, and clobbered my Passat. 
The Katie is.... sore, but okay. Car, notsomuch.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Good thing she was not riding her bike. Glad she is ok.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Butcher said:


> Good thing she was not riding her bike. Glad she is ok.


 Thanks. 

Funny you should put it how you did - that very thing happened in Royal Oak just yesterday. It's Dream Cruise weekend, so the RO area is PACKED.
Some woman "swerved to avoid a bicyclist she didn't see" (while turning a corner). Per her FB post about it (dumb, dumb move, BTW), she "was only going 4mph, swerved, avoided, jumped the curb" - and then T-boned (and destroyed) someone's parked, and beautifully restored, classic Nova. 
The bike guy, BTW, that she "avoided"? Yeah, he's in the hospital (haven't heard how he's doing.) 
"4mph", based on the curb jump, and the photo of the Nova, sure looks more like 4*0*mph.....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Update:
Scirocco is actually fine. Does she still need engine mounts? Yep. But problem was actually that the shift linkage clamp came slightly loose. I really should replace that nut (it's... not exactly a 'lock' nut anymore) - but, some blue locktite should keep it in place for now.
Katie's Jetta should be getting an engine next weekend. Good news, too, on that car - the "on intergalactic backorder" ABS module showed up this week, and, because we haven't retrieved the car yet, that's done (yay, recall; yay, free!)
I'll go Tuesday to retrieve the Passat from the impound yard. I have a coworker that needs the engine (his A4 dropped a valve, fragged the engine, and he, oddly, hasn't been able to find a viable AWM yet. Well, I have one now....)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Retrieved the Brick this morning. I liked that car! It was a good car! I don't _want_ to buy a car - not right now, the used car market sucks!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oy


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Whover 7 boned Katie should pay to fix the brick. (Seven because T would be in the middle.)


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Whover 7 boned Katie should pay to fix the brick. (Seven because T would be in the middle.)


While I'm not disagreeing with that.... the Brick isn't getting fixed. 
One, I don't have collision coverage on it. Why, when it was a $2,000 car when I bought it (7 years ago), and now has 243,000 miles on it? That's way, way below the point where collision coverage makes financial sense - car just isn't (and, never was) worth it. 
Two, that's _easily _$8,000 in damage, likely more. $10k wouldn't shock me one bit. She got hit _hard_. Hard enough to sway the rear end over, and buckle the left quarter panel.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppie said:


> While I'm not disagreeing with that.... the Brick isn't getting fixed.
> One, I don't have collision coverage on it. Why, when it was a $2,000 car when I bought it (7 years ago), and now has 243,000 miles on it? That's way, way below the point where collision coverage makes financial sense - car just isn't (and, never was) worth it.
> Two, that's _easily _$8,000 in damage, likely more. $10k wouldn't shock me one bit. She got hit _hard_. Hard enough to sway the rear end over, and buckle the left quarter panel.


The other driver's liability (property damage) insurance should cover it.

Collision is for if you hit something and also want to fix your car.

I have collision and comprehensive on all of my covered cars, even my rust bucket 1977 Ford. I bought it from a coworker in Lost Wages for $600.00 in 2009.

The Ford costs $163.25 every six months for full coverage with State Farm. Over half of that is liability.

Collision Coverage with a $250 deductible is $19.34 for 6 months. Comprehensive with a $100 deductible is $9.44 for 6 months. Emergency Road Service Coverage with no deductible is $4.34 for 6 months.

My '88 Scirocco is $97.37 every six months for full coverage.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, my white 84 scirocco was totaled for a single deep scratch in the rear bumper. The car that rear-ended me (a Camry lol) - their insurance just sent me a check for $1200, which was more than I paid for the car. I bought euro bumpers and kept going! No branded title involved.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I can tell that Timob and Old Eric do not, and have not, live in MI. MI 'no-fault' insurance law is.... weird. 
Here, everybody carries liability insurance - it's required (well, some people skate, and get temporary policies, to renew their plates. Separate discussion.)
Collision coverage is on you, the vehicle owner. If you have it, you're covered in an 'on-road' collision. If the vehicle is parked, coverage for your vehicle damage is on the insurance co. of the party that hit your vehicle (this is covered under their 'basic liability' coverage.)
I don't have collision coverage on the Passat, because it just doesn't make financial sense - I paid $2,000 for the car, 7 years ago. Typical collision deductible is $1,000 - this keeps the policy cost reasonable. So, even at that time, if the car were hit, I'd get $1,000 for it.
Now (and, I just ran the car thru KBB, which the insurance co. would also do), I get a 'fair market value' of $1,500. Less $1k deductible, I get $500 for the car, if I had collision coverage.
Insurance is stupid in this state. The only way that I would have even broken even on collision coverage (@ typical $1k deductible) would be if it was only $35/6mo - and, it wouldn't have been just that. It would be significantly more. ($35*2*7=490: about what I would end up getting for the car, anyways.)
As an example, Katie's Jetta's 'broad collision' coverage is $188/6mo, with a $1000 deductible. 

I do have the option of filing a 'mini tort' claim with the offender's insurance co. Their legal obligation is to pay "up to $3000" - and, what they pay needs to be justifiable (e.g. deductible, out-of-pocket expense (documented), etc.) In my case, I'll get about $1,500, which does jack isht in today's used-car market. 

I really didn't want to take on a car payment. It's been so nice not having one (even with three cars in the house!) But, I'm not seeing a way around it. The used market is a clusterufck these days. I might, actually.. get a new vehicle.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I also have no fault but I'd have to look it up again. It's more than Collison. I didn't pay much attention to it and lumped it in with the Liability. I'll have to read what it covers (or doesn't). 

I was thinking a lease on a new VW would be less than I pay fixing old cars. I'd probably lease a driving appliance so I could park within walking distance of stores. I could use a pickup though...

I don't really care where I park my '77 Ford LTD II but they made the Ranchero on the same platform. I wouldn't mind a '77 Ranchero but then I'd have to park in the outfield. An El Camino would also be nice and since I'm here, a Rabbit Pickup would be killer. Dang it! I'd have to buy another car I care about that would spend most of its life off the road.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Around here, you are required by law to have liability insurance but it's not really required. Heck, you do not even have to buy a car around here. All you got to do is walk up to a car and tell them they need to get out of your car. If that does not work, just brandish some type of weapon. People will just give you their car. Once you're done using it, then you just dump it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nice neighborhood!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Are you in an area where 12 year olds are stealing Kias and crashing them?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Stealing? Borrowing is the term and there is no age discrimination. 

Isn't crashing a Kia good for the planet?


----------



## UberWagen23 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wrapping up my 2.0L 16V+R1 Carb+Saab vac dizzy build. Sounds awesome already, but I want to upgrade to a TT exhaust for it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Just catching up in here... damn Chris, sorry to hear about the Passat getting totaled, glad everyone's ok though.

And dad's wanting rid of his '98 1.8t Passat Wagon, cheap, if you're interested. It's got the proper number of pedals.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Butcher said:


> Stealing? Borrowing is the term and there is no age discrimination.
> 
> Isn't crashing a Kia good for the planet?


They crash into other cars and whatever else is in the way. 

One video I saw had the moron sideswipe several cars. 

It's called the Kia Boyz Tik Tok Challenge.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm glad I've got a good 20 years left before I check out. Between global warming, social media, and the ultra left/right, this world is really broken.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Just catching up in here... damn Chris, sorry to hear about the Passat getting totaled, glad everyone's ok though.
> 
> And dad's wanting rid of his '98 1.8t Passat Wagon, cheap, if you're interested. It's got the proper number of pedals.


That sounds maybe tempting. But, Katie is not compatible with the 'proper' number of pedals, and does need to drive my vehicle from time to time (because, well, cars break sometimes. She was the one driving the Passat, because her Jetta decided to spin a rod bearing. I'm putting an engine in it this weekend.) 

I've needed more space for a while, anyways. There are a few Transit Connect wagons around here that are catching my eye..... 
(BTW: this is a really crappy time to need a car. The market is so beyond ufcked right now....)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> It's got the proper number of pedals.


Four?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Chit Chat...


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

TBerk said:


> Chit Chat...


Go Niners!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, y'all saw what happened to the Brick last month. 
Replacement vehicle has been acquired. Meet the van! It's a 2019, Titanium, only 25,000 miles on it. So. Much. Room. Inside.
Did I want a car payment? Hell no! But, the used car market is so ufcked up these days, it was this, or some POS with 200k on it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I dare say that I like that van a lot!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I dare say that I like that van a lot!


 Thanks! I like it a lot, too. It's kinda like driving a teeny-tiny bus - definitely can't hustle it around like I could the Passat.
But, there's just so much room for my install gear in it (at least, once I popped the third-row seats out)... it's great. Hell, I can throw the wife & kids in to go somewhere, without needing to remove any of said gear (with the exception of, maybe, the 2-step ladder that I need to... put my ladders up on the roof.  )


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I wish there was an option for a side rack for ladders (a la glass truck), but this seems to be a nice alternative option.









Rhino-Rack Ford Transit Connect Bar & Leg Kit - 1 Bar/2 Legs - Black Ops Auto Works


The Rhino Aero roof rack system uses the stylish Rhino Aero bar to complement the sleek stylish lines of your vehicle while still incorporating the Rhino Rack strength and durability that we are renowned for.This Part Fits: Year Make Model Submodel 2011-2012 Ford Transit Connect Electric...




www.blackopsautoworks.com





I honestly have been surprised how well a wagon with a roof rack can haul lumber, ladders, etc. But a van for camping sounds nice to me!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I wish there was an option for a side rack for ladders (a la glass truck), but this seems to be a nice alternative option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alas, those wouldn't fit my van - those (per the listing) - and, once I change it to a 2019 (not the 2012 that you selected) are for a van without factory rails - those feet bolt to the roof. 
I had to spend, um, Thule money for bars.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm preparing my Scirocco for another cross-country roadtrip to PA for the holidays!

Yesterday I pressure tested my cooling system to 26.1 PSI (Cap pressure + 20%) and found 4 very minor leaks. The pivot of the heater valve, a loose hose clamp at the expansion tank, a mis-positioned hose clamp at the lower hose going to the thermostat housing, and a very tiny leak on the right end-tank of the radiator. I just bought this radiator in May, so it's still covered under the manufacturer's warranty, so a replacement is on the way.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I saw this very nice early mk2 on the side of the road. I think it’s an 83, single wiper but no chrome trim on the bumpers.


----------



## dmartin31 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

First actual snow on the road day! But I’m prepared, the studded snows are already on.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving 🦃


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Happy Thanksgiving 🦃


Happy (late) thanksgiving! 🦃


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, I wanted to see how long the instrument cluster clock can run off a 9v battery. I’m thinking it could be a long while. Incidentally, these clocks seem to be extremely accurate in my experience. It has a quartz crystal oscillator and it seems to also be adjustable- there’s a potentiometer on the back.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Snowrocco


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Merry (belated) Christmas, all!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

After driving the Scirocco to Philly and back, I went to drive the Prius C to go to the grocery store - and that didn't go so well - it was as dead as a doornail! The Prius has a small 12v AGM battery just to run the accessories when the car isn't on. I guess it drained down while we were away, and the extreme cold probably froze the battery. It would start with a jump box, but the car would go dead as soon as it was shut off, even after charging for a while. The battery was only holding 3 volts! I just bought this battery 2 years ago, so it was covered under the warranty. But still, spent the day working on the wrong car!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

All batteries do not like being dead. Lots of damage happens. Typical car batteries start to get damage at the 50% mark. Does not surprise me that that battery will not take a charge. 

So you tried to take the Prius to build up your carbon credits?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

There was simply more room in the Prius for groceries after the roadtrip lol. If I had unpacked the Scirocco sooner, I might not have noticed the prius was dead for another month lol


----------

